# TTC 40 plus!! Lets share the ups and downs!



## mumoffive

Hi, im 42 and ttc my 6th. I have 5 children..3 older sons and two toddlers and this will be my last. Sadly i managed to conceive and got my bfp a few wks ago only to miscarry. Some days im ok, other days i miss being pregnant and feel really sad about it. Please post if you are in your forties and ttc and tell us all a little bit about yourself. TTC at this age brings so many ups and downs and frustrations...and of course happy endings too!!!!! So looking forward to chatting to you all. xxxxx

***Sharing our ups and downs BFP/Members list***:dust:

Mumoffive
Lyns
Mogsanddogs
Omi
glitterqueen
Nise
Tigerstoo
Minno
Bdwell1904
Justjack
FBbaby
Mumtofour
WannaB
Maggysy11
Sparky67
Articbaby
Pinktriffle
Flame589
mm3
Babyanise
Serendippy 
Missy
Frogger3240
Inkdchick
Patboy 
ANiceCuppaTea
​


----------



## mogsanddogs

hi ,im an older mum have a son of 10 and recently had a mmc 3 weeks ago after 8 years of trying it was quite a blow but will keep going a bit longer at least till im 45 .

Doesnt getting older just suck big time:growlmad:


----------



## Omi

Well, let's see.. I turned 40 in March and DH turns 37 in Sept. We have been together for over 7 years and married last Nov. Ive had 2 mc's had testing done that revealed i have an underactive thyroid. Im now on medication and the NHS have kindly agreed to do do more testing to see if there's anything else they can find although we don't qualify for ivf.

I have a cbfm Ive used for nearly 3 years (lost most of last year to testing (not allowed to ttc) and wedding plans). Found out i was pg in Jan and Oct 2008. Miscarried both 2 months later - had d&c with both.

I take a generic pre natal and also have epo and baby aspirin. Last month i went a bit crazy and bought both preseed and zestica fertility lubes, just for the extra help for the spermies, not for me...although i have no complaints, lol!

Phew, thats me...

Where in Scotland are you, hun? Im in Glasgow! Oh, and i forgot, we have 2 furbabies Mango and Myszka. Love your kitty, lovely colour :)

:hugs: Omi xxx


----------



## mumoffive

We are all from Scotland lol!!! How strange is that. I live just outside Glasgow - East Dunbartonshire area. what about you both? I think thats really funny how the first two posts are from the same area!!!
Yes, being older does suck! All it seems to be about is miscarriages :( Please tell me it will all be worth it? I have never m/c :( I fell pregnant with my dd at 38 and my ds at 39 and now i think ive turned a rotten corner and its all down hill.........


----------



## Omi

Don't be silly, its not all downhill from here, lol!

The main reason older women have a hard time is not cause we have 'bad eggs' (made the fertility specialist at the Western laugh so hard she almost fell of her chair, lol) but less eggs. Apparently you lose eggs even in the womb before you are born, did you know that? Ok, yes, we;re playing with a smaller deck but that's all! You also seem to have a pretty good track record if you don't mind me saying so :)

As long as you live a relatively healthy life ( see: Susan Sarandon. Had 2nd at 41 and 3rd at 43 - my hero! :)) it STILL only takes one egg and one sperm. Here, here!! :)

Im in the west end btw, work for social services in East End. Im in preggy women knee deep... 6 at last counting. 4 in my office, 2 due July, one due August and another due sept. Wasnt easy at first but im over it now. PMT all the way!! :)

All the best, hun!

:hugs: Omi xxx


----------



## mogsanddogs

hi, im from aberdeenshire ,we all have cats as well i have three,and 2 dogs completely over-run:wacko:


----------



## glitterqueen

HI
I am 41 oh 31 been ttc for 5 years had 1 m/c in feb doing tcm and taking pre natal , epo, kelp. fish oils and considering maca and asprin this month.
did you know arlene phillips( the one of strictly come dancing and now a loose women) was 43 and 47 respectively when she had hers naturally!! sort of gives us hope. I am currently trying to loose about 1 stone but eating healthy is hard!! I am having ivf in sept but hope not to need it x


----------



## mumoffive

Naturally at 47 OMG i am inspired lol!!!
The west end OMI, thats just down the road!! [ well not literally] Infact i down that way not that long ago on my way to Yorkhill with my ds who had some hiddeous eye infection. You must be a regular then of Ashton Lane!!!!I Used to love going there but havent been for a long time now..kids and everything!


----------



## mumoffive

Oh and OMI i am also in with pregnant women Knee deep. 2 of my work colleagues [ im a teacher] are pregnant but im ok with it as i am lucky and i just try and focus on the kids i have. x


----------



## mumoffive

glitterqueen said:


> HI
> I am 41 oh 31 been ttc for 5 years had 1 m/c in feb doing tcm and taking pre natal , epo, kelp. fish oils and considering maca and asprin this month.
> did you know arlene phillips( the one of strictly come dancing and now a loose women) was 43 and 47 respectively when she had hers naturally!! sort of gives us hope. I am currently trying to loose about 1 stone but eating healthy is hard!! I am having ivf in sept but hope not to need it x

Hi Glitterqueen. goodluck with the IVF and i so hope you dont need it. x


----------



## Omi

Im embarrassed to say i don't much hang out in Ashton Lane anymore since i became a secret closet drinker - ok, joke, but have turned into a bit of a home bunny in my old age, lol! Don't get me wrong, do go out for the odd drink out but closer to home, Oran Mor and Landsdowne. Walking distance - oh, the shame, lol!

Maybe we should make a TTC Over 35 hall of Fame - both famous and family qualify - just for a boost?

Am off to do it now, lol!

xxxx


----------



## Nise

Ha I just put Arlene Phillips on the hall of fame - saw an article about her recently and was very much inspired - Hope I look that good when I'm 62.

I'm Nise, I've been ttc No1 for a long time now. I am a late comer to all this, spent most of my life thinking I didn't want children until getting accidentally pg at 42, which is when my body clock suddenly clicked on. Sadly it was a mmc which I found out about at my 12 wk scan. We've been trying again ever since - I'm 44 now, I've had all the tests and so has DP and everything is in working order except it was found I had an unusually low thyroid level 0.02 - It's several months later now and I've just had a re-test for it and am awaiting the results next FS appointment in July. It pisses me off that everything seems to involve a 2 month wait but hey what can you do. 

So that about sums me up. Hope it's okay but I'm not from Scotland, but I've worked up in Edinburgh and it's a lovely place. :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Oh, Nise, when they did testing for my 2 mmc they found i had an underactive thyroid!

Don't worry about not being from Scotland - neither am i, lol! But my husband is!


----------



## tiggerstoo

Hi all, I am 42 and have children from a previous marriage now trying to conceive first child with OH (who is 34) my youngest child is 8 and the oldest is 18..like yourself mumoffive I have a big family of 6 kiddo's.I am hearing lots of positive stories about older mum's so lets hope we all get to be one too :) Was great to hear about Arlene really has given me confidence as ive been feeling doubtful last few days, this new thread has helped me a lot already x


----------



## Nise

Omi said:


> Oh, Nise, when they did testing for my 2 mmc they found i had an underactive thyroid!
> 
> Don't worry about not being from Scotland - neither am i, lol! But my husband is!

That's interesting. I went for my retest about a month back, I didn't see my usual bloke but the person I saw said that if it was a thyroid issue then it was easily dealt with - making me wonder why the hell they didn't deal with it back when it was first discovered. Are you taking treatment for it?


----------



## glitterqueen

HI Nise
seen you on other threads! note about thyroid- i was convinced i had underactive thyroiud- my mum has the condition and i have all the symptoms. been checked tqoce now and they say its normal but i have read that it doesn't always show up in tests so i am taking kelp to help balance things. aparently you should get the t3 and t4 tested not just the thyroid function as it can be borderline for years and not show- it still worries me but dc now thinks i am a nut!!


----------



## Minno

HI girls. I am 40 (last October), and DH is 42. Been ttc no 2 for 17 months. My son is 8. Never thought it would take this long and am really losing hope. Been for all the routine tests and all seems fine except my iron levels were low and I've been on tablets to improve it for the last 3 months - seems to be picking up a bit now.

I have tried OPKs, CBFm, charting, the lot...nothing seems to help, except I seem to be ov every month and my cycles are regular. This month I am in a weird situ as am currently 3/4 days late (am NEVER late) but I tested on Friday (day of expected AF) and again this morning and both BFN's :( Dunno what's going on. Having catastrophic thoughts that I am perimenopausal - but no other signs and had hormone levels tested not long ago and all was fine. Did have some spotting around days 12-14 - normal for me around ov except a bit longer this month - and also a breakthough light bleed for a couple of hours on CD22. Nothing since.

Oh, and BTW, I am also from Scotland!! Must be something in the drinking water up here. Maybe it's a sinister attempt at population control or something lol !!!

Anyway, really looking forward to chatting with you lovely ladies over the coming weeks and sharing all our ups and downs.
Baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## mumoffive

Minno said:


> Oh, and BTW, I am also from Scotland!! Must be something in the drinking water up here. Maybe it's a sinister attempt at population control or something lol !!!
> 
> Anyway, really looking forward to chatting with you lovely ladies over the coming weeks and sharing all our ups and downs.
> Baby dust to us all xxx

Now this is quite funny!!..but everyone is welcome on this thread. 
My older ds are 23 [twins] and another ds at nearly 21. Thought id finished my family..until i had a near miss after coming off the pill and then i thought, wouldnt it be nice! and then my sweet baby girl came along and it was like all my Christmas's had come all at once. Not only at the age of 38 had i managed to fall pregnant after 18years i might add on the pill [ first month] but i never thought a girl was possible, indeed never entertained it. After only 5 months my dh and myself thought it would be nice to have another and right away again..after just the second month i fell pregnant with my gorgeous sweet little treasure. My dd is now 3 and my ds is now 2. I think its the 2year itch. Just felt a little pang for another baby before my reproductive organs pack in completely and my attitude is, i hope it happens but if it doesnt i will count myself lucky for what i have. So, i wont be going down the road of any form of fertility treatment..and am just prepared to accept my lot and thats fine. 
I had an Aunt that had always said she never wanted children. A bit like one of the other posts, once she had got near to 40, she felt her life was a bit empty and wanted to have a child. She went on and had two children with a 2 year age gap. They are the same age as my sons now. I was 19 when i had my twins and i think she was around 39 when she had her ds. Its just funny how i was such a young mum and now older like her and i can imagine that it must be so hard to be in your late 30's and know that a child is everything you have ever wanted but it seems so difficult to achieve.
I wish you all luck. Lets hope that we all get our BFP's 
I think the hall of fame is a brilliant idea. x


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> HI Nise
> seen you on other threads! note about thyroid- i was convinced i had underactive thyroiud- my mum has the condition and i have all the symptoms. been checked tqoce now and they say its normal but i have read that it doesn't always show up in tests so i am taking kelp to help balance things. aparently you should get the t3 and t4 tested not just the thyroid function as it can be borderline for years and not show- it still worries me but dc now thinks i am a nut!!

Hey GQ, lovely to see you still about. Everybody seems to have vanished from the older mums thread, so I don't bother going there anymore. Thanks for the advice - I will have to wait for my appointment with the FS to get my latest results but will be sure to question him re the t3 & t4 results - though these were fine in previous tests months ago. :hugs:


----------



## bdwell1904

Hi all I am from Mississippi. I am 44. Have 3 beautiful children from previous marriage 24,22,20. I & DH married three and half yrs. ago [email protected] 39 and 41, didn't know I could get prg didn't eat well(have had gastric bypass) ended up starving me and bby. Hadn't really thought about being prg until this little change recently. Actually thought it might be early menopause, but too many things led me to think i might be prg. So this time when my cycle went off i decided I better play it safe either way. Got a bfn sat. am @ 5 days late, thought I wasn't prg, then all of a sudden sunday all kinds of prg symptoms hit and keep getting to be more. Just trying to hurry up and wait without pulling all my hair out lol. Now that it might be a possability I really want it. DH and I have so much love in our little home, it would be such a blessing. IT is so nice to meet you lovely ladies. I work 7 on/7off so will chat again on the 29th when I return to work. Have a great week. Baby dust to everyone


----------



## JustJack

Hope you dont mind me crashing your thread ladies. My situation is a bit different, i am 39, i have three children of my own and have given birth to three surrogate babies last being three and ahalf years ago, i thought i was finished. Nope, i have a friend and her husband who are infertile due to her having had a kidney transplant, i would dearly love them to become a family so i have agreed to try and help them acieve this, we are having our first atempt this month, i am a bit nervous due to my age :(


----------



## FBbaby

Minno said:


> Oh, and BTW, I am also from Scotland!! Must be something in the drinking water up here. Maybe it's a sinister attempt at population control or something lol !!!

Ha ha, well I live in Sussex and am originally from France, so that balances it out a bit!

bdwell1904, waouh, you might be our first bfp here. When do you plan on testing again? Surely you will find 5 mns to come and post here to keep us excited. Crossing fingers for you :hugs:

I don't officially meet the age standard at 40 - 5 months, but as we have fertility issues, it is likely to either take some time, or not happen without assisted help, so if that's okay, I find myself here more at home!

Background for me, I have two children, 7 and 10, and have been ttc with my new lovely OH since April 09. He will be 43 in 3 months and doesn't have children (did ttc before meeting me). Amazingly, I fell pg first month ttc, but unfortunately miscarried shortly afterwards. We ttc actively for 5 months, then decided to be investigated. All came back normal for me, even if slightly highish fsh at 9.7. We were referred and this is when we found out that OH spermies were not too bright! We decided to wait 3 months to redo a test since I had fallen pg before, and second test last month showed a good improvement, only morphology is on the low side. During that appt, I had a scan that showed antra-follicle count not optimal (but not desastrous), and a cyst on one ovary, maybe a Corpus Luteum as I'd just ovulated, but maybe an endometrioma. That leaves us very much in the grey area of fertility, it isn't impossible to get a bfp, but the odds are against us. We have decided to wait another 3 months for a third SA and scan on me before deciding what to do next, very much hoping for a bfp before. When we found out about the first SA results, we were both very keen to proceed with icsi. Since then, OH has started to become more and more negative, and I think that has rubbed off me because I too am feeling less and less keen, poor success rate because of age, costs because we are not elligible for NHS funding, the emotional strain, and my worry that I might become obsessed with it and don't want to give up after 1 try, 2 tries, 3...

So here I am with you girls if that's ok!


----------



## FBbaby

JustJack, that's wonderful, what an amazing thing to do to help a couple become parents. I have been told my all medical professional that the best thing on one side that balances against age is having been pregnant before, even if some times ago. You managed to be pregnant 3 times, so I'm sure even if it takes a bit longer this time, you will have no problems to fall pregnant.


----------



## Mummytofour

Hi girls!
I am from Lanarkshire. I am the big four O in October and DH is nearly 55.
We have four kids and a mmc in Oct 09.
DH has MF issues but always has had, and I have high prolactin and now shortened cycles.
I am trying Agnus Castus, Vit B Complex this month and going to change to Soy if no joy!
Still waiting on blood results from RE four weeks ago, so seriously peed off atm! LOL!!!
Looking forward to chatting n seeing some lovely bfps with u all! <<hugs>>


----------



## FBbaby

HI Mummytofour, you guys have done will with MF! Do you mind my asking what the issue is? Is it count, motility of morphology (or a combination?). My OH last count and motility were fine, but morphology of 6%. I really struggle to find reliable evidence as to the true chances of pg with this morphology result. I know it can happen, but don't know how likely. 

Hope you get your results soon, 4 weeks is a long time. Do you know where the blocage is?

Re. short cycles, I tend to ov early at cd10 which worries me a bit (although I oved at cd10 when I fell pg too), and found that AC really helps with this pushing ov to cd12 and even up to cd14 after taking it for a few months (but stoping after ov). VitB has also really helped with the LT that last up to 16 days with no spotting at all. Saying that, i wasn't taking it when I fell pg, and I used to spot around cd12 when I was trying with my boy, so this month, I decided to stop it and see what happened since taking it for 12 months didn't lead to a bfp anyway!


----------



## JustJack

Thank you FBbaby:).

Hey Mummyto four, i am in Lanarkshire too , Wishaw, where are you ?.

I am aslo on Agnus Castus, vit b complex, vit b6, sanatagen pronatal, epo & omega 3, *phew* think i have everything covered, oh yes and i am also drinking shed loads of pink grapefruit juice :).


----------



## Mummytofour

Hiya FB! 
My DH had a VR and his count has always been 2 million which is seriously low aswell as morphology at 17%, but until I started having problems with my own stupid body, this obviously wasn't a problem!!! LOL! I was maybe a fertile Myrtle until now!!! Hahaha!!!
Can I ask....did the AC make you feel totally PMSy ALL the time or is it just me?!!! I am being a total witch to everyone atm!

I really hope the AC works, but not temping this month as trying to relax, HA!, so having to guess re ovulation!
My results are sitting at the docs and trying to get an app to discuss them is a bloody impossibilty! They won't even speak to you on the phone unless you book a telephone app!!!!Grrrrr!!!!
I did ask for a copy to be faxed to me, but still haven't heard back!!!

JustJack, I am near Biggar, so not too far from you! What you are doing is truly inspirational hunni!
OMG you must rattle when you walk with all that!!! LOL!!!

Isn't it great to know all us golden oldies are in it together?!!!
Does anyone else still feel 25 inside and look in the mirror every morning and think "who is that old bugger?"!!!!! LOL!


----------



## JustJack

Ye know now that you mention the pmsy, i have been but i just put it down to stressing over it all, maybe it is that ?


----------



## FBbaby

Thanks Mummytofour for answering my question. That's amazing that you've managed so well to fall pg with only a count of 2mil! Did he have more than one test? You must indeed be incredibly fertile, just need to sort out that prolactin problem. 

I don't tend to be too pmsy until just before AF, some months OH would hardly notice, some times, even I can tell I am being dramatic! I stopped temping too months ago as I know I ovulate each cycle. I am at times using the cbfm, but it's really only to give me a minimum sense of control because I always know exactly when I am going to get a peak as my ovaries start playing drums and I feel the vibrations without mistake!

So know what you mean about the age of our eggs not matching our age in our head. I am very lucky to look younger than my age, and I hear it all the time. I guess I took it for granted and founding out that my egg age is my pure calendar age if not older is disturbing. 

Good luck making that appointment. Maybe a phone conversation might be the way forward though. I tried to get mine via the secretary, who had to speak with doc first but was then still too confused to read what was on the sheet. In the end, she got him to call me and that was much quicker!


----------



## Mummytofour

Thanks FBbaby, yes we thank our lucky stars that we have such a large family with really no trouble atall.
He did have 2 samples tested. One after the VR in 1999 and another at the end of 2000 because we froze his semen prior to him having chemo. Not that it was needed thank god! It was donated to medical research!!! LOL!!!

I finally got a phone call from my GP today! Yay! Well, not so yay really coz even though my prolactin is still through the roof, apparently my day 21 prog test is okay which proves I ovulate.
I did point out that I have a 24 day cycle so the test is null n void but he will not prescribe clomid.
He basically said as I already have kids n I do ovulate, supposedly, and am over 37 that I can basically bugger off!!!

He made a big point about me already having a big family so why would he bother to help for yet another!!arrrgh! What the he'll has it got to do with anyone how many kids any of us have?!!! I never ever ask for help from anyone either emotionally or financially for my kids, they are happy n healthy so what is his sodding problem?!!!!
Sorry rant over!!! Just needed to vent my anger!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing better than me today? Hey girls?


----------



## mumoffive

Its good to see so many older mums. x :)


----------



## WannaB

glitterqueen said:


> HI Nise
> seen you on other threads! note about thyroid- i was convinced i had underactive thyroiud- my mum has the condition and i have all the symptoms. been checked tqoce now and they say its normal but i have read that it doesn't always show up in tests so i am taking kelp to help balance things. aparently you should get the t3 and t4 tested not just the thyroid function as it can be borderline for years and not show- it still worries me but dc now thinks i am a nut!!

Ive just recently heard this too Glitter, they suggest that alot of early mcs are due to thyroid conditions, I was telling them mine was tested as was within the limits, she informed me that within the limits may not be truly fine when it comes to your thyroid and it has to be put in perspective with everything that is going on, interesting! Another interesting fact is that my Aunt had her thyroid removed and had to end up adopting, my sister also has a thyroid condition, and this type of thing is suppose to run in the family.

Oh yeah older person here too, 42 in August, 4 mcs, hoping the smudge within holds on tight this time!! Im cheering for you ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## maggsy11

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd introduce myself, I'm 40, have 2 grown up is, eldest is 21, youngest is 19. They share a flat and work together!! wonders will never cease!! lol.

I had my beautiful daughter in june last year, but sadly through midwifery negligence she was born sleeping at 38+3 weeks.

Katie was a surprise baby, but so much wanted. We are trying again as we still have all this love to give. I did become pregnant again but had a mmc 10 weeks ago, I was 9+4 weeks preg. Not had af since but my hcg levels are falling and at the last count where 13, so hopefully by next week my cycle will return and we can get dtd!!

Its lovely to be part of a group of "older" mums and ttc'ers

Hopefully we can help each other through this merry-go-round of emotions

Take care

xmagsx :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

so sorry for your losses magsey hope you get bfp soon xxx


----------



## Sparky67

17 days DPO (allegedly) but a BFN this morning...

Made an appointment at the doctors for next week to get tests and stuff.


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: everyone

Im 39 dh is 41 were ttc our first. Done all the fertility testing. Dh has low sperm count, so in august he is going to see a urlologist to see what he can do.

I have a small fibriod in my uterus. They werent really to concerned with it. They want to get my dh tested/exam first and go on from there.

In the meantime :sex:


----------



## pinktrifle

hi, well I'm almost 40 OH 48 and we have been TTC since January, I have two boys 18 and 16 and OH boy 20 girl 19 from our previous marriages.

we didnt think we would be lucky enough but after 5 cycles we have our first :bfp: last nite and this morning and are still in shock! he had a sperm test only this Tuesday and waiting for his results and i was starting bloods thisMonday! 
Instead of discussing why we're not getting pregnant with GP Monday I now can tell her I'm pregnant, how a week can change!!!

Still early days but FXN!!! xx


----------



## Sparky67

Congrats PinkTrifle x


----------



## ArticBaby

pinktrifle said:


> hi, well I'm almost 40 OH 48 and we have been TTC since January, I have two boys 18 and 16 and OH boy 20 girl 19 from our previous marriages.
> 
> we didnt think we would be lucky enough but after 5 cycles we have our first :bfp: last nite and this morning and are still in shock! he had a sperm test only this Tuesday and waiting for his results and i was starting bloods thisMonday!
> Instead of discussing why we're not getting pregnant with GP Monday I now can tell her I'm pregnant, how a week can change!!!
> 
> Still early days but FXN!!! xx

Congratulations :baby:

I wish mine went that route before/during our fertility testing process :hissy::coffee:


----------



## mumoffive

Sparky67 said:


> 17 days DPO (allegedly) but a BFN this morning...
> 
> Made an appointment at the doctors for next week to get tests and stuff.

Good luck. Hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers. x


----------



## mumoffive

Isnt it all such a drag this ttc lark when you are older???? Looking at the forums its difficult ttc at any age. Seems to me, i think the ttc part wont be my issue. I think it sticking will be :( I am now on CD11, pretty sure im going to ovulate soonish if not already. Its early but not unusual for me and after my m/c i dont know how crazy my cycles will be. Trying to take the relaxed approach. Just dtd and absolutely no ov stick, temping[not that i ever did] or anything else..so just waiting to see how it goes.
I will be absolutely terrified if i get my bfp this month....that i have it..and then it goes! 
good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Nise

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Congratulations Pinktrifle, that's the stuff that dreams are made of. Have fun at your appointment and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Flame589

Hi all

Im 40 and DH is 39 we got married last year and have only been actively ttc our first since last month.
Im a total newbie at charting etc but i seem to be getting the hang of it. Im also using a CBFM which is really helpful.
Its great that there are so many older women on here and i look forwards to sharing ups and downs with you all.
Im also from Scotland - Edinburgh!


----------



## mumoffive

Flame589 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im 40 and DH is 39 we got married last year and have only been actively ttc our first since last month.
> Im a total newbie at charting etc but i seem to be getting the hang of it. Im also using a CBFM which is really helpful.
> Its great that there are so many older women on here and i look forwards to sharing ups and downs with you all.
> Im also from Scotland - Edinburgh!

Welcome! Another Scot!!!! Seems quite a lot of us older mums are from here!!! x


----------



## Sparky67

Good news about the possibility of testing your egg reserve to see if you get NHS IVF - bad news for me is they won't make a decision until 2012, by which time I will be 45!


----------



## Lyns

Can I join....I'm married to a Scot, and we live in Wales, so it's still all very celtic!

I'm Lyndsay, 41 next month with a 3 yr old daughter, been TTC number 2 for about 2.5 years now, with 2 mc's (investigated nothing major - couple of borderline clotting results - so now on aspirin, and FSH shows my eggs are, well 40 yrs old!), 5 rounds of Clomid and a 3 month tango with vulval cancer, including 2 major ops that put TTC on a back burner for a wee while. Phew.....it's been a busy couple of years!

So, very pleased to see a forum dedicated to us olders ladies. We are currently teetering between TTC and NTNP.....the heart lying in TTC and the head knowing that I really should give it a bit longer for me to recover from my last op, but time is ticking fast! 

I'd originally planned to have my family complete by the time I was 40......hmmm, the best laid plans of mice and men, huh?


----------



## Mummytofour

Hiya Lyndsay! I'm a follower of your journal so I know about your tough journey so far. You are one strong lady!!! <<big hugs>>

You so deserve a BFP real soon....as do all us more mature ladies!


----------



## mumoffive

Course you can join Lyndsay!!!...It sounds like you have had a hard time of it. 2 m/c and cancer and ops... I have to hand it too you - you totally deserve your bfp!!!!!. x
As for me, CD13 and counting. Definetly ovulating ..pinching cramping heavy dragging feeling in womb, and ewcm. Strange too as i ovulated at cd16 last time. Maybe my cycle is a bit messed this time round after my m/c..who knows!! I just hope that AF is not late and gives me some kind of false hope!
How is everyone else doing? Anyone about to test???????


----------



## glitterqueen

hey!
I am day 11- or maybe 12 not quite sure as af was a bit reluctant to make appearance this month used pre seed last night and taking maca as well as asprin this month-on top of all the usual vits etc so determined to get bfp this month!! b'd every other night til ov then three in a row- think this is enough or should i go for every night?
good luck everyone for this month xx


----------



## mmm3

Hi all
Hope you dont mind me sharing this with you.
I am 41 and have last week suffered my 3rd miscarriage in last 3 years. I do not have any children and feel as if I have left things too late...we were due to start ivf treatment when found out I was pregnant..they were scanning me regularly due to last mmc and had put me on progesterone pessaries to see if these would help. Although they have done lots of blood tests already everything normal...they are testing me and OH tom for chromosones and awaiting results from tissues sent to lab from D&C. They say uterus etc looks normal so seem to think it is an issue with baby. Can't bear the thought of going through this again but I know I can't give up on my dream. ....last year was really bad...had sleep problems and hair loss and was finally in a better place from Feb/march this year...... I am wondering if ivf will make any difference to the outcome?...feel so alone as none of my family and friends seem to understand what I am going through...I know I have to be strong and carry on to achieve my dream but I am hoping it is not just false hope....


----------



## mumoffive

mmm3 said:


> Hi all
> Hope you dont mind me sharing this with you.
> I am 41 and have last week suffered my 3rd miscarriage in last 3 years. I do not have any children and feel as if I have left things too late...we were due to start ivf treatment when found out I was pregnant..they were scanning me regularly due to last mmc and had put me on progesterone pessaries to see if these would help. Although they have done lots of blood tests already everything normal...they are testing me and OH tom for chromosones and awaiting results from tissues sent to lab from D&C. They say uterus etc looks normal so seem to think it is an issue with baby. Can't bear the thought of going through this again but I know I can't give up on my dream. ....last year was really bad...had sleep problems and hair loss and was finally in a better place from Feb/march this year...... I am wondering if ivf will make any difference to the outcome?...feel so alone as none of my family and friends seem to understand what I am going through...I know I have to be strong and carry on to achieve my dream but I am hoping it is not just false hope....

Hi, You know, there are plenty of people who go on to have a baby at this age. It must be very hard having had 3 m/c. I only had my first one ever and it was a very early one so maybe it was easier for me to deal with but such a huge dissapointment. Sounds like you dont have much difficulty getting pregnant, its the keeping it thats the hardest part. Thats what i think is now getting to me. I feel i have a bit of a cheek maybe thinking that since i have only had the one loss but it does prey on your mind. Please feel free to post on this thread. It can be very hard to talk to family and friends. Its good that they are investigating things for you. sounds like you have been very stressed over it. I was just wondering as im typing this...do you take baby aspirin? Seemingly they say that can be good preventing m/c but i dont know much about it, only heard people taking it on here. Dont loose hope. We are here if you need a chat or to vent lol!!! xxxx


----------



## mumoffive

Just looked it up, and sometimes recurrant m/c can be a blood problem - a problem with the mother to do with clotting. Not sure if that helps you or you know this already. xxx Its worth a try. x


----------



## babyanise

hi ladies,af due today but so far she is a no show.im feeling dizzy and sick but im trying not to think it has anything to do with a :baby:that way if she shows i wont be to disopointed.:nope:im feeling so tired also,have mild cramps too.keep going the loo to check,but so far,so gd.ill get a test on thurs if all is still ok.


----------



## mumoffive

You are being such a good girl anise!!!! I would be soooooooooooooooo tempeted to go and get a test...but i think you are doing the right thing. I am really hoping its your month. [ And even if its not..i will still be here to commiserate with you and to chat to lol... but i have a good feeling this might be it for you x]


----------



## Sparky67

mmm3 - I am so sorry for you loss - I would say first I am no expert, but if you have been pregnant 3 times in 3 years then you seem to be OK at getting pregnant, it's the keeping it that's the problem. In which case, I don't think IVF will help (a quote I read on Amazon stuck with me on this - IVF doesn't prevent miscarriage, it just makes it more expensive).

Glad to see that you are having all the tests and stuff to see what's going on, and it could simply be bad luck, but if there is something, hopefully they will find it soon x

There is a good MC support thread on here as well, which is how I found my way onto this site in the first place.

Babyanise - how restrained of you! I would be testing by now! Good luck.


----------



## serendippy

Sparky67 said:


> Good news about the possibility of testing your egg reserve to see if you get NHS IVF - bad news for me is they won't make a decision until 2012, by which time I will be 45!


That was my very thought this morning as well when i read that lol.


Hello all

Im 43 and my OH is 37 and we have been trying for 11 months now for our first. I cant believe its been that long now...it kinda feels like its gone quick but by the same token i feel as if ive been doin this forever lol.

Ive had all the tests with my fertility clinic and everything has come back ok. There was a bit of a cock up with my OH SA so hes having to redo it.
I dont really know where we will go from here cos i dont qualify for IVF on the NHS cos im too old.

I feel as though im being penalised for finding love later on in life..not fair really :-(


----------



## glitterqueen

mmm3
so sorry for your losses my one was hard enough so i can only imagine- i am also 41 and was about to have ivf when i fell pg naturally so i can understand your dilema- i am trying to get pg naturally with a view to ivf in sept but is also in my mind about the m/c. however i have only managed to get pg once in two years but i know what it feels like to be at the mercy of time. hopefully you can pin point something to help get a sticky bean xx


----------



## bdwell1904

I'm back. It is so nice to meet all of ya'll, and read your stories. I am still in a holding pattern. No af, no af symptoms. Still fatique, nausea, and other stuff. BFN last Tues. When I got off work. That was cd 35 and I have been 28 days right on time my whole life. FBBABY I just don't have the heart to test again. So I will be playing the waiting game. DH and his mom think it's early menopause....maybe so. Just odd to me that I was prg 2 yrs ago then all of a sudden a missed cycle!! Now I am trying to see what other things may be the reason. ( ovarian cysts, cancer, lung disease!!! it just goes on and on) I had a neg test for thyroid last year. One odd thing for a few days now (tmi sry) I feel like alot of cm think it is af run to the br and nothing. I am just grateful I have you ladies to chat with. Might keep me from pulling out all my hair lol. Have a beautiful day ladies.


----------



## serendippy

OOo forgot to mention, i also have an underactive thyroid and have done for many years. I had to have my dose increased a couple of months back as my levels came back lower. What i found though was that my prolactin levels were raised which can be dentrimental to conceiving and a raised prolactin level can be associated with a lower thyroid level. Once my dose was changed my prolactin came back down to normal.

Also i believe yeh that tests for underactive thyroids dont always show up..it was my consultant who told me that when i first got diagnosed


----------



## mumoffive

serendippy said:


> Sparky67 said:
> 
> 
> Good news about the possibility of testing your egg reserve to see if you get NHS IVF - bad news for me is they won't make a decision until 2012, by which time I will be 45!
> 
> 
> That was my very thought this morning as well when i read that lol.
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Im 43 and my OH is 37 and we have been trying for 11 months now for our first. I cant believe its been that long now...it kinda feels like its gone quick but by the same token i feel as if ive been doin this forever lol.
> 
> Ive had all the tests with my fertility clinic and everything has come back ok. There was a bit of a cock up with my OH SA so hes having to redo it.
> I dont really know where we will go from here cos i dont qualify for IVF on the NHS cos im too old.
> 
> I feel as though im being penalised for finding love later on in life..not fair really :-(Click to expand...

Its so unfair for you. It does seem like they are penalising you. Tbh, i wont be going down that route as , its different for me in the sense i already have a large family and having another baby is something that i would like but have come to realise that if it doesnt happen for me, i can live with it. I really do not know what i would do if i was in your position Serendipity. I think i would be gutted and feel absolutely deep despair at not even having that option. Have you discusssed all the options with the doctor treatment wise? I was desperate to have another baby before i fell pregnant with my dd and its very hard when you have that strong maternal instinct that you need to fulfill. x


----------



## bdwell1904

QUOTE=serendippy;5948274] What i found though was that my prolactin levels were raised which can be dentrimental to conceiving and a raised prolactin level can be associated with a lower thyroid level.[/QUOTE]

Serendippy TY so much!!! I am so glad you mentioned this. I did some research, that led to more research. I'm not a doctor nor trying to scare anyone but thought it was interesting. They are just symptoms but alot of the symptoms mimic prg. I know I will follow up with my GP since I got a bfn at cd 36, and still no Af. Might be an explanation.
High Prolactin levels
Problems with fertility, short periods or they disappear, hot flashes, vaginal dryness, painful sex, lowered sex drive 
Galactorrhea, producing milk, breast glands becoming larger, nipples may become sore !! This should not occur unless you are pregnant or breastfeeding
Symptoms of Ovarian Cyst
Pain in the pelvic area 
Severe sudden pain is a symptom of ruptured ovarian cysts 
A sensation of pressure or fullness in the lower abdomen or pelvis 
Irregular or absent menstrual periods, Pelvic pain during menstrual periods, after exercise, following sexual intercourse 
Pressure or pain when urinating or having a bowel movement 
Nausea and vomiting, Vaginal spotting or pain, Breast tenderness 
Weight gain, Aches in the thighs and lower back, Infertility 
Early ovarian cancer 
Pressure or pain in the abdomen, pelvis, back, or legs
A swollen or bloated abdomen, Nausea, indigestion, gas, constipation, or diarrhea, Feeling very tired all the time
Less common symptoms include:
Shortness of breath, Feeling the need to urinate often
Unusual vaginal bleeding (heavy periods, or bleeding after menopause)[/SIZE]


----------



## bdwell1904

Wow Serendippy am I obsesive compulsive or what? LMAO I also found out that Some types of kidney disease can cause a false hpt. I was reading some post elsewhere and was so sad at seeing women so distraught over symptoms of prolactin, with no answers. I wish I could reach out to them, and let them know what your doctor said. I read it can take a GP 6 mos to a year to make a connection like that, all the while women are going nuts wondering whats wrong.


----------



## mumoffive

Actually, some ovarian cysts can cause false hpt! x


----------



## serendippy

mumoffive said:


> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky67 said:
> 
> 
> Good news about the possibility of testing your egg reserve to see if you get NHS IVF - bad news for me is they won't make a decision until 2012, by which time I will be 45!
> 
> 
> That was my very thought this morning as well when i read that lol.
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Im 43 and my OH is 37 and we have been trying for 11 months now for our first. I cant believe its been that long now...it kinda feels like its gone quick but by the same token i feel as if ive been doin this forever lol.
> 
> Ive had all the tests with my fertility clinic and everything has come back ok. There was a bit of a cock up with my OH SA so hes having to redo it.
> I dont really know where we will go from here cos i dont qualify for IVF on the NHS cos im too old.
> 
> I feel as though im being penalised for finding love later on in life..not fair really :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Its so unfair for you. It does seem like they are penalising you. Tbh, i wont be going down that route as , its different for me in the sense i already have a large family and having another baby is something that i would like but have come to realise that if it doesnt happen for me, i can live with it. I really do not know what i would do if i was in your position Serendipity. I think i would be gutted and feel absolutely deep despair at not even having that option. Have you discusssed all the options with the doctor treatment wise? I was desperate to have another baby before i fell pregnant with my dd and its very hard when you have that strong maternal instinct that you need to fulfill. xClick to expand...


Hiya hun x
Once my OH has had his sample tested and the results come back we will be discussing with my specialist what the best course of action will be, so at the mo i dont really know. Im gonna have a blood test to check my ovarian reserve..we have to pay for it but its only £40 and it seems a really worthwhile thing to do. Once i know what percentage of my eggs are viable, ill be able to see which route to take and how much its likely to cost lol.
In the meantime the advice is to just keep trying naturally


----------



## serendippy

bdwell1904 said:


> Wow Serendippy am I obsesive compulsive or what? LMAO I also found out that Some types of kidney disease can cause a false hpt. I was reading some post elsewhere and was so sad at seeing women so distraught over symptoms of prolactin, with no answers. I wish I could reach out to them, and let them know what your doctor said. I read it can take a GP 6 mos to a year to make a connection like that, all the while women are going nuts wondering whats wrong.

To be honest i googled it at first when i got my blood results back from the GP and she said TFT's lower and Prolactin higher. She said that one kinda counteracts the other one but she didnt mention the fertility or lack of side of it. My FS mentioned that tho on me last visit cos he was pleased that it had gone back to normal and said that was a good sign.

Im also kinda wondering now wether thats why in tww i always had pregnancy symptoms whereas beforehand i never used to suffer like that. My last cycle on the higher dose thyroxine hardly had any symptoms. Im not sure tho wether thats cos we didnt TTC last cycle as i had a HSG after i ovulated so i was not looking for symptoms.


----------



## bdwell1904

As if we don't have enough things that make us go hum? I had to add to the mix lol I do feel at least a little better about what to say to my GP, though.


----------



## bdwell1904

:flower: It was digital E.P.T.and supposedly able to detect in advance I forgot how many tests I did, all negative. I am now 4 days late. So I decided to go ahead and get a blood test done Got on the phone 3 hours later and I was told......... POSITIVE. That I am in fact PREGNANT!
And oh for giggles I decided to use the remaining hpt from this morning to see what it would say, wouldn't you know it... it said "not pregnant" - yah right! 

I am 18 weeks with #2 right now. I started testing the day that my period should have come. I bought "traditional" tests (with the lines), as well as a couple boxes of the digital (they just say "pregnant" or "not pregnant"). I tested several times a day with a bunch of these different kinds of tests for a week after my period should have come.
On the traditional tests, there was NO line. I realize that even a faint line can indicate pregnancy, but trust me, there was NOTHING on them for a week. Even the DIGITAL tests came out reading "NOT PREGNANT". So it wasn't as though I was misreading the tests.
FINALLY after a week, the tests started coming back positive, and my doctor confirmed.

I took 3 negitive test and had 3 periods before i finally had a positive test. I was 12 weeks along with twins when we went to the doctor after a positive test!

I even had one done before an appedectomy (at the hospital) come back negative. A week later, positive... I was 7 weeks along at that point

I was 8 weeks along before the hpt read positive. I took 5 hpt's because I had no period, but still getting negative tests, so I thought I wasn't pregnant. When I finally got a positive, I went to the doctor and said I was probably 4 weeks along. After an ultrasound I found out I was 11 weeks! I was definately prego through all 5 negative tests.


----------



## mumoffive

Well CD16 and almost on the 2ww...again....grrrrr!!!
Goodluck to everyone testing soon.
Serendipity, so hope you get your bfp au natural so to speak!!! xxx


----------



## mumoffive

bdwell1904 said:


> :flower: It was digital E.P.T.and supposedly able to detect in advance I forgot how many tests I did, all negative. I am now 4 days late. So I decided to go ahead and get a blood test done Got on the phone 3 hours later and I was told......... POSITIVE. That I am in fact PREGNANT!
> And oh for giggles I decided to use the remaining hpt from this morning to see what it would say, wouldn't you know it... it said "not pregnant" - yah right!
> 
> I am 18 weeks with #2 right now. I started testing the day that my period should have come. I bought "traditional" tests (with the lines), as well as a couple boxes of the digital (they just say "pregnant" or "not pregnant"). I tested several times a day with a bunch of these different kinds of tests for a week after my period should have come.
> On the traditional tests, there was NO line. I realize that even a faint line can indicate pregnancy, but trust me, there was NOTHING on them for a week. Even the DIGITAL tests came out reading "NOT PREGNANT". So it wasn't as though I was misreading the tests.
> FINALLY after a week, the tests started coming back positive, and my doctor confirmed.
> 
> I took 3 negitive test and had 3 periods before i finally had a positive test. I was 12 weeks along with twins when we went to the doctor after a positive test!
> 
> I even had one done before an appedectomy (at the hospital) come back negative. A week later, positive... I was 7 weeks along at that point
> 
> I was 8 weeks along before the hpt read positive. I took 5 hpt's because I had no period, but still getting negative tests, so I thought I wasn't pregnant. When I finally got a positive, I went to the doctor and said I was probably 4 weeks along. After an ultrasound I found out I was 11 weeks! I was definately prego through all 5 negative tests.

Thats amazing story bdwell. Thats lovely you are expecting twins now. I have had twins.. I had identical twin boys - they are now 23 now!! Good luck with your pregnancy! x


----------



## bdwell1904

I'm sry for the misunderstanding mum. THIS IS NOT ME!! lol I think I have cysts and am not preg I just wanted to share these stories of other women since I always believe in hope. My computer was acting up and didn't put the part about it being other women's stories. This was from 5 different women. ; }


----------



## Sparky67

Well, I have been to the GP this morning and she took some bloods to test hormone levels, thyroid etc, and she's going to check if the fertility clinic will see me (because I am technically out on age and weight), although we were originally referred for IUI when I was about 36 but didn't pursue it at that time. 

I did sneak a peek at the screen and both partners need to have a BMI under 30, so I need to lose a bit of weight, but then I already knew that anyway.

Should get the results in a week. In the meantime, started with the cough medicine today on top of the grapefruit juice. Will see what happens...


----------



## mumoffive

bdwell1904 said:


> I'm sry for the misunderstanding mum. THIS IS NOT ME!! lol I think I have cysts and am not preg I just wanted to share these stories of other women since I always believe in hope. My computer was acting up and didn't put the part about it being other women's stories. This was from 5 different women. ; }

Lol!!! thats ok..i just thought that you had nice news. Bummer!!!


----------



## bdwell1904

Sparky
I am larger size person myself. Out of the 6 preg I've had (3 kids/3mc) with four of them I got prg naturally after dropping 30+ lbs. I guess thats why they say that. It's a tough pill though. Just because ur larger doesn't mean ur wanting a child any less. 2 of my mc were due to the fact that I wasn't eating enough, but I had gb... didn't know I was prg. Good luck and let me know if you want a weightloss buddy.
Mum 
I have seriously come to the conclusion that I must have a cyst or something, am trying to get in with my GP on my off day next Wed. see what she says


----------



## mumoffive

Good luck bdwell. Hope you get to the bottom of it. Do you have other children? Or would a pregnancy be your first?


----------



## bdwell1904

I had 3 (24,22,20) with my first husband. DH and I have had 2 mc, we have been married 3 1/2 yrs. We have not been actively trying, but haven't been preventing either. We love each other so much and have a happy little life, so either way. To have a missed period after being 28 days regular for 3 yrs...makes you wonder if maybe , then gets your hopes up... thats what I hate about it. I can handle the answer one way or the other.....it's the not knowing whats going on that makes me nuts lol


----------



## doogie1970

Hi, I just needed to vent my frustration. I am 40 and oh is also 40 and we are ttc our first. Went to dr today as have been ttc for the last 9 months with no luck and I just want to be checked out to see if all is ok. All my dr would talk about was relationship situation as my oh works away alot and am currently in rented accommodation. He would not discuss anything relating to why I may not be getting pregnant. Told me once again to come back in 6 months. I dont feel I have time to keep coming back and coming back. What business is it of his to decide that my situation is not condusive to having a baby. Feel so let down and alone. He has made me feel like as I dont have the ideal own home partner who comes home each night and loads of money in the bank I dont deserve or have a right to be a mum. All I wanted was a test/examination to see if there is a problem.


----------



## FBbaby

What an old fashion traditionalist pig.... It is not his decision to make. I hate it when clinicians consider themselves in a position to make judgements on values and morals. 

Saying that I had the exact same concern when I went to see mine. My GP is quite old and traditional, typical church goer middle class etc... and I wonder how he would receive the news that I was ttc, less than a year after meeting my new partner when we don't even live together yet (we are in the process of, just struggling with selling our two properties). Also, I had a miscarriage only 1st month ttc, so I expected him to tell me that it was obvious there was nothing wrong and to keep going. I was prepared with my speech about NICE guidance and recommendations to start investigations for women who have been ttc 6 months + after 35, but to my surprise, not only he didn't question anything, he referred to a specialist although I was only there to ask for blood test. I am so grateful that he did because it turned out that my OH SA came back not good and we were recommended to consider assisted conception. When I saw my GP again to ask to be referred to the private clinic (as because of my children from previous relationship we are not elligible for NHS), he told me he would do it right away and wished me all the luck saying that he would be delighted if I came back to him pregnant. I was totally shocked with his response which shows how wrong I was about him.

I would request to see another GP and go with a copy of the NICE recommendations and insist that you get blood tests at least. Good luck!


----------



## bdwell1904

Doogie With my third child the doctor told me I should have TT. Deep down I really didnt want to, he said "we had enough kids and were low income at the time ". I was so heartbroken I had a TR 3 yrs later. Even being in the medical field myself the arrogance of some doctors floors me. Its not their life so its not their decision. I have learned over the years kids just need parents who love and protect them. Situations change.... not the love for your children


----------



## mumoffive

doogie1970 said:


> Hi, I just needed to vent my frustration. I am 40 and oh is also 40 and we are ttc our first. Went to dr today as have been ttc for the last 9 months with no luck and I just want to be checked out to see if all is ok. All my dr would talk about was relationship situation as my oh works away alot and am currently in rented accommodation. He would not discuss anything relating to why I may not be getting pregnant. Told me once again to come back in 6 months. I dont feel I have time to keep coming back and coming back. What business is it of his to decide that my situation is not condusive to having a baby. Feel so let down and alone. He has made me feel like as I dont have the ideal own home partner who comes home each night and loads of money in the bank I dont deserve or have a right to be a mum. All I wanted was a test/examination to see if there is a problem.

OMG!!! That is an utter disgrace. How dare he! It is not his job to pass judgement on your home life!! I would definetly go to see another doctor...preferably a female who maybe understands the need to address the strong maternal instinct that most women have and the desire to have a baby. Shocking x He has no right.:hug:


----------



## doogie1970

Thankyou all. I am going to see another Dr. Hopefully the next will be more interested in helping me rather than condemn my relationship or living situation. I even said to him today that all information confirms that any woman over 35 should be referred if she is having problems conceiving after 6 months but he really did not care or want to know.


----------



## bdwell1904

well pish tosh to him The hope the new doctor will be wonderful


----------



## bdwell1904

Mum wishing you a sticky bean


----------



## Missy

Hi,
Thought I'd join this thread. I'm 42 and TTC #3. DD1 is 21 and DD2 is 12 months. We're only just about to start TTC. We had no problems with DD2 with me at 41 (OH is 34)so I'm really hoping it will be the same this time around so fingers crossed :)


----------



## mumoffive

Missy said:


> Hi,
> Thought I'd join this thread. I'm 42 and TTC #3. DD1 is 21 and DD2 is 12 months. We're only just about to start TTC. We had no problems with DD2 with me at 41 (OH is 34)so I'm really hoping it will be the same this time around so fingers crossed :)

Missy, fingers crossed for you then. That gives me some hope as im 42. 

Sadly though, was hoping i might have been immune to the scurge of miscarriage in you 40's but had a loss just a few weeks back. Im not that sad about it tbh - to me it was never a baby, just some cells that never attatched, [hope thats not too harsh to anyone else but its the way i feel] i think the fact that i had a m/c upsets me more as its something i have never ever had in all my years of ttc. I have 3 older sons 23[twins] 21 son, and was 39 when i had my dd - caught on so quick after 18yrs on the pill - first month. Then caught on 2nd month with my ds at 39 and again no issues. I just now worry i am on the m/c journey of one after another. Finding it hard atm to be positive. I have no doubt i can fall pregnant, i just worry now about keeping pregnant.

Goodluck x

Anway, CD18 today. Had really strong cramps yesterday. Not sure if they are ov or if by chance i ovulated early [cd11 ] and maybe implantation! Heres hoping. x


----------



## Nise

doogie1970 said:


> Hi, I just needed to vent my frustration. I am 40 and oh is also 40 and we are ttc our first. Went to dr today as have been ttc for the last 9 months with no luck and I just want to be checked out to see if all is ok. All my dr would talk about was relationship situation as my oh works away alot and am currently in rented accommodation. He would not discuss anything relating to why I may not be getting pregnant. Told me once again to come back in 6 months. I dont feel I have time to keep coming back and coming back. What business is it of his to decide that my situation is not condusive to having a baby. Feel so let down and alone. He has made me feel like as I dont have the ideal own home partner who comes home each night and loads of money in the bank I dont deserve or have a right to be a mum. All I wanted was a test/examination to see if there is a problem.

Doogie, this doctor is no good for you and I'm glad to see in a later post that you are going to see a different one. You are entitled to have all your hormones checked via really simple blood tests. It makes me really mad when I hear about doctors like this. Being pregnant over 40 is not so unusual these days and we have certainly paid our dues to the NHS - so, although they can't do huge amounts for us - they can at least do the basics and give us something to work on. Good luck with the next appointment, I hope you get the help and support you need. :hugs:


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: everyone. Good to see new faces :happydance:

Im in the dreaded 2ww here, I feel some twinges, and weird things going on :shrug:. 

Please, Please, Please....with cherry on top. Let this be my month :cake:


----------



## mumoffive

ArticBaby said:


> :hi: everyone. Good to see new faces :happydance:
> 
> Im in the dreaded 2ww here, I feel some twinges, and weird things going on :shrug:.
> 
> Please, Please, Please....with cherry on top. Let this be my month :cake:

Good luck Baby!!!!!! Fingers x its your month. I am on the 2ww...dont feel that positive today. Think i might be gearing up for an early AF :(


----------



## bdwell1904

Good morning ladies hope you see bfps real soon


----------



## Nise

Good luck Articbaby and Mumoffive got it all crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:
I'm in the run up to O CD7 today and I normally O around CD10/11 so here we go again, let the shagathon commence :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Well, I'm another one approaching testing / AF time. Thinking of testing tomorrow. Not holding out massive hope as we've really been NTNP this month and to be honest I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated. 

But, because I've been ill, its our first month for a few where I've even been in with a chance (we had to suspend TTC through my treatment) so I feel quite excited about it, and even more so about actually trying again next month. Despite 2 losses and having been LTTTC for 2.5 years, it's almost like a fresh start for me.:happydance: xx


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies, hope its ok to join you all ....My name is Patty I am married to my wonderful husband Timothy we have been married this coming up december 21st will be our 19th wedding anniversary we have 4 beautiful children Jacob~14, Darrien ~13, Patrick ~7 and Emma~6


----------



## glitterqueen

good luck girlies- hope there are lots of bfp's this month xx


----------



## doogie1970

Best of luck for BFP to all. I keep fingers crossed every month. Maybe this month will be lucky and I will not have to see Dr. But If i do need Dr will ensure I see one that is living on the same planet as me and not living in Edwardian England.

Good luck to all who are ttc.


----------



## Nise

Lyns said:


> Well, I'm another one approaching testing / AF time. Thinking of testing tomorrow. Not holding out massive hope as we've really been NTNP this month and to be honest I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated.
> 
> But, because I've been ill, its our first month for a few where I've even been in with a chance (we had to suspend TTC through my treatment) so I feel quite excited about it, and even more so about actually trying again next month. Despite 2 losses and having been LTTTC for 2.5 years, it's almost like a fresh start for me.:happydance: xx

Good luck to you Lyns, maybe you will be proof that the not trying so hard method works, I do hope so. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## inkdchick

well i dont know if we are actually prfegnant this month or not but i had the other night around 5-6 orgasms the intensity of the urge to just orgasm one after the other was incredible and now my clitoris is so sensitive im frightened of being in the car !!!!, does anyone know if this is a good sign or not as i have never n my life experienced any like that, i normally only get one per session but believe me when i say i hope all you girls get this is INCREDIBLE and sorry for the explicit nature of this post but i had to tell someone but still havent found out if its a good sign tho google not got anything about it :shrug:


----------



## mumoffive

Its sounds great and do think that the hormones around you in pregnancy can make you feel more like it. I also know that having an orgasm can increase your chances of pregnancy...so if your not, make sure you can try and save some for later lol!! As for me, Well CD20!!! Only 8 days until AF!


----------



## Sparky67

inkdchick said:


> well i dont know if we are actually prfegnant this month or not but i had the other night around 5-6 orgasms the intensity of the urge to just orgasm one after the other was incredible and now my clitoris is so sensitive im frightened of being in the car !!!!, does anyone know if this is a good sign or not as i have never n my life experienced any like that, i normally only get one per session but believe me when i say i hope all you girls get this is INCREDIBLE and sorry for the explicit nature of this post but i had to tell someone but still havent found out if its a good sign tho google not got anything about it :shrug:

If that is unusual for you then it could be a good sign - the increased blood flow can make you more "sensitive" down there.


----------



## inkdchick

oh we are hoping so as it has happened again - absolutely knackering tho but so good am loving it !!!


----------



## Lyns

Grrrr......BFN for me this morning. Could be too early, but probably not, as I'm at least 8dpo and I've had all my other BFP's at 7dpo.

Probably just as well though, as my Lymphoedema Nurse today advised me to wait another month or so. :dohh:


----------



## mumoffive

Lyns said:


> Grrrr......BFN for me this morning. Could be too early, but probably not, as I'm at least 8dpo and I've had all my other BFP's at 7dpo.
> 
> Probably just as well though, as my Lymphoedema Nurse today advised me to wait another month or so. :dohh:

aww Lyn, was wondering how you got on and if you tested. Dont give up hope though...its still really early. Implantation is anything between 7-10 days so it may be way too early. x


----------



## mumoffive

..and remember, before you right it off, every pregnancy is different.
I am only 4dpo and think my tests may come through tomorrow..but i will have to be strong because THAT is way too early!!!..but actually i have to say, i feel pregnant. My bbs are so sore and i have a kind of pressure aching around my womb area. Tbh, if it isnt, im not that bothered..theres always next month and i actually do mean that! Since my m/c..im not really that bothered either way. x


----------



## Lyns

mumoffive said:


> aww Lyn, was wondering how you got on and if you tested. Dont give up hope though...its still really early. Implantation is anything between 7-10 days so it may be way too early. x

Thanks hun....I know thats true, but then, I only have a 9 day luteal Phase, although no one is really worreid about it as I've never had a chemical....only longer term mc's. And my progesterone is pretty good. I've had IB in the past too, and that comes quite early with me, at about 6dpo.

I'm OK, though.....I really knew it was a longshot his month! I know I'm not 100% out.....but I suspect I really am! xx


----------



## mumoffive

Well i will still keep my fingersx for you...and if its not your lucky month, there is always next month. x I had a chemical last time so not sure what to expect this month round wether my AF will be on time or late..a bit annoying really!


----------



## ArticBaby

Just poppin in to say :hi:

8dpo for me, I wanna test.....but i'll wait.

I feel twinges....thats all :shrug:

I hate this 2ww :growlmad:


----------



## Sparky67

I've been using the CBFM this month - I am so excited today as I have a peak day showing!! I was a bit worried last month as I was using ovulation testing sticks (sorry - abbreviation completely escapes me at the moment) and didn't get a positive at all, so really pleased to have one this month. I'm hoping this month will be a better chart and will help throw some light on last month's too.


----------



## patboy

Hello to all you 40+ ttc ladies! 
My story.....I just turned 41 and still ttc no 1 after 3 devastating m/c in the past 2 years. Was about to start ivf prior to 2 of these pregnancies but got pregnant naturally. My gynea doc has said i dont need to be wasting money on ivf but to stay on the list just in case. 

Got referred to St. Marys Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic in London and they have shown a blood clotting problem. My TEG is abnormal any my anticardiolipin is slightly elevated. Next BFP i start 150 mg of aspirin + clexane injections. He said not to start aspirin before a positive test as their research has shown this is cause m/c.

My FSH is also elevated at 16 which is worrying me and my cycles have become so irregular since my first m/c ranging from 30-70 days. I am now taking agnus castus, female reproductive tablets and folic acid. Also having acupuncture and reflexology is their anything I'm missing!

Wishing you all the best and lots of July/August BFP'S! xo


----------



## glitterqueen

patboy
that all sounds really positive!-i am due to start ivf in oct-how did you get referred? i started taking asprin 75mg this month just to see but am re thinking it now? what blood tests di dthey do- i ahave a list of things i want tested and have gp appt on 19th so would ask him to check it all. my fsh was 9.6 and all my thyroid, hormone profiles etc came back normal - but i don't trust my gp to read them correctly and i know it will be another 6 month wait for to see fs again so might go private
you will defo be pg by the end pg the year xx


----------



## patboy

Hello glitterqueen how are you? 
RE: aspirin i hear so many stories. My local hospital told me to start 75mg of aspirin and St. Marys said NO. Who is right?? Im going with St. Marys treatment plan for now as they specialise in this area.
I got referred to St. Marys by a consultant at my local hospital, she wrote the letter for me while i was in having medical management with my 3rd miscarriage. 
St. Marys did loads of tests dont know the names of them as i haven't received my hard copy yet. Some tests were lupas, teg, anticardiolipin dont know all the names.
Good luck and hoping you get your BFP before Oct. xo


----------



## glitterqueen

hi patboy
i am cd19 and feel really rough between bad ibs , extreme tirdness, just thinking today i will never be a mum. been googling to much today-not a good idea- i am obsessed with the immune system and ttc, prob as I have me and fibromyalgia and am convinced it is not helping even though doc said not. just a low day i suppose x


----------



## mumoffive

Oh glitterqueen, dont give up hope. xxxx
As for me..well CD21 and almost into the 1ww. However, felt so like AF was on its way. Really achey down there and lots of AF type feelings iykwim. However, my bbs are agony and i am so tired..to the point of exhaustion but who knows! I think when you get older your AF makes you feel like crap anyway so hard to tell the difference and i do get that tired way, legs tired and generally just exhausted just before my Af. I hate the 2ww. Hurry up and pass and give me an answer!!!


----------



## mumoffive

I wonder who will be the first bfp on this thread!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

mumoffive said:


> I wonder who will be the first bfp on this thread!!!!!!

Well, I'm not holding out much hope of it being me :dohh:, but I do think, as the thread starter, you should add a list of all the BFP's we do get to the first thread! That would be so great to look back on!!!!!


----------



## mumoffive

Thats a great idea!!!! I could put all the peoples names on the list now and just update with bfp when they get it!!! let me know if you want to be added. Lyn i will add you and me first. x


----------



## Lyns

Yes, please! Thats a great way of doing it!

Yay......come on girls we need a BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumoffive

Actually, i will add everyone that has posted on the thread so far...and if anyone wants to be added or taken away from it, let me know!!!


----------



## mumoffive

If ive missed out anyone on the first page who wants to be on the bfp list [ when they get it!!] then please let me know!!! I couldnt believe how many there are on this thread!!! When you get your bfp post on the thread and i will add the date and your BFP to your name!!!!!!!!!! It will be so nice to see! Im excited.
Think im out though...tummy is really sore tonight :(


----------



## mumoffive

well quick update, still crampy and its still not come..but nothing new for me. I can feel a bit like this up until af comes which is 6 days away now!


----------



## patboy

Mumoffive thanks for adding me to the list. Dont give up yet, you still have 6 days to go! Will say a wee prayer for you. 

Glitterqueen hope you are feeling better today. I know how hard it is. I also have no children, i have my bad days too. We just need to stay strong and be positive. xo

Lyns sorry it wasnt your month. 

I am on CD 60 another crazy cycle but im happy to announce...I am also on the 2ww and about time!!


----------



## mumoffive

Lets hope its a 2ww to a happy ending then Patboy!!!!!! As for me...well the cramping is a lot less now...mmmm..strange.....
Patboy, i take it you are due AF in a couple of wks then???


----------



## patboy

Im pretty sure I ovulated over the past few days so we will see! Should be due AF in next 2 weeks. Hope all my herbal remedies/acupuncture/reflex is doing its job!

Have everything crossed for you. Our first BFP!!


----------



## glitterqueen

mumof five
don't give up yet when i got my bfp i had really strong period pains and really thought af was coming any minute- our bodies can be so cruel!! thanks for the bfp list great idea hope we are all on it soon xx
Patboy-still all postitve missus defo up the duff before xmas 2010- my prediction lol xx


----------



## Flame589

Have not had a good few days as AF got me and i also didnt have high temps throughout luteal phase (which was only *just* 12 dpo as AF started in the evening on the 11dpo) and my temps were barely above the coverline from 8&9dpo and then dropped below my chart coverline on 10dpo maybe im just getting a bit paranoid though! I did a lot of reading of posts on bnb and as a result i am now trying a vit B6 supplement to try and extend luteal phase. Am now feeling that i am taking so many different supplements lol as i already take a pregnancy vitamin, omega 3, and 5mg folic acid ,i know this maybe isnt that many tablets but its a lot more than i am used to taking lol , hopefully it will be worth it.

*mumoffive*
Am loving the bfp list ...makes me feel more positive. :hugs:

:dust: to everyone waiting to test


----------



## Lyns

Sorry AF got you Flame589, but I really think that you shouldn't worry about the length of you LP....12 days is practically perfect! You really only need worry sub 10 days and even so, mine is 9 and I'm not worried, after extensive research on the subject. 

Have you had your progesterone tested? That will indicate whether you had a LP issue really. But I promise you, I've been with 4 or 5 top FS's (we got moved around a lot by the military) and every single one said that the internet lays far too many scare stories on women about LPD and over 10 days is utterly fine, as long as your progesterone is OK.

Incidentally.....I've been pregnant 3 times with my little 9 day LP, and although i've had 2 mc's they've both been after the 8 week mark, so are nothing to do with my LP. And I'm a notorious HPT whore and POAS from about 6 days religously (I've had my BFP's at 7dpo), and never had a whiff of a chemical, so I know I've not been losing anything because of it.

In fact, I quite like my short LP...means I get more cycles in in less time and only have a 1 and a bit week wait!!!!


----------



## mumoffive

Flame, its quite exciting having the list and its really nice to see our bfp as they come! I do feel it is quite a positive thing. Cant take the credit though as it was Linys idea!!! xxx
Well lets hope the supplements work for you. I have heard of people using agnus catcus to regulate their cycle too...x


----------



## Flame589

Lyns said:


> Sorry AF got you Flame589, but I really think that you shouldn't worry about the length of you LP....12 days is practically perfect! You really only need worry sub 10 days and even so, mine is 9 and I'm not worried, after extensive research on the subject.
> 
> Have you had your progesterone tested? That will indicate whether you had a LP issue really. But I promise you, I've been with 4 or 5 top FS's (we got moved around a lot by the military) and every single one said that the internet lays far too many scare stories on women about LPD and over 10 days is utterly fine, as long as your progesterone is OK.
> 
> Incidentally.....I've been pregnant 3 times with my little 9 day LP, and although i've had 2 mc's they've both been after the 8 week mark, so are nothing to do with my LP. And I'm a notorious HPT whore and POAS from about 6 days religously (I've had my BFP's at 7dpo), and never had a whiff of a chemical, so I know I've not been losing anything because of it.
> 
> In fact, I quite like my short LP...means I get more cycles in in less time and only have a 1 and a bit week wait!!!!



Thanks Lyns that has reassured me a lot, i haven't had my progesterone levels tested yet as only been ttc seriously for the past 2 months but if it keeps worrying me i will go and get it tested. I am also finding that i have quickly become a bit of a POAS addict as i am using CBFM and OPK's and i do give in and use HPT's earlier than i should lol

It is good having more cycles in less time too!!


----------



## Flame589

*Lyns* thanks for the list x

*Mum* i read about agnus castus too but decided to just try the vit b6 and see what happens. fx'd for you x


----------



## Missy

Thanks for adding me to the list :)

Anyone else on or around CD9 today?

Also, what does vit B6 do?


----------



## mumoffive

Well quick post. Tested at 7dpo and it was a BFN! No surprises then..but early days! Not going to test until later now. Ive had my fun lol!! so either its AFor a positive test. Heres hoping. x


----------



## mumoffive

Well think thats me out for this month. Think AF has come!!! Oh well...lets hope for a bfp from someone else on the list!!!x


----------



## Lyns

mumoffive said:


> Well think thats me out for this month. Think AF has come!!! Oh well...lets hope for a bfp from someone else on the list!!!x

Sorry chick....but on the bright side, she's got me too this morning, so you got yourself a cycle buddy!:hugs:

Someone else wil have to do it for us this month! I shall be NTNP again - in so much as I'm not re-starting Clomid for another month, but I confess I have ordered more CBFM sticks, so we'll see.


----------



## Sparky67

Well, my chart is looking a lot better this month than last - had no idea when I ovulated last month, and even FF wasn't sure. It plumped for Day 11, but it could have equally been 14 or 17, which actually makes quite a difference as far as working out what my usual LP should be...

Anyway this month I had a definate rise today, and 2 peak days on the CBFM for yesterday and the day before. We've had a really stressful couple of days, but have just about managed the BD so the cycle wasn't wasted. I think we both need a rest now!


----------



## glitterqueen

well ladies
cd 21 feel like crap already getting cramps from af winging her way down the tubes. just got call from ivf clinic- start meds 15th aug egg retrevial 1st week oct-nervous already!! really wanted it to happen naturally but at least its all starting!!
must go work is calling!! yuck-want to stay home lol


----------



## mumoffive

Sparky67 - glad that your chart is looking more promising..
Glitterqueen - a least you have the IVF as hope even if AF does come and still you never know, your not out until your AF comes. Could be implantation cramps.
Lyns - hugs about AF coming too - its a real bummer!! Yes, at least we can be cycle buddies lol. I am so crampy right now. Wish it would pee off!!! I just cant believe how much of a difference a couple of years make. I fell pregnant so easily with both my toddlers in my late thirties 38 and 39 and now look at me. I think ive been spoilt!!! Just seem to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat. Now im 42 and into my 4th cycle :( Its really SHIT! [sorry for the language!!!] I know thats not that long, some people have been waiting years for a bubs but i have never been like that. I hate ageing. Tell me something nice about being in your forties???


----------



## Lyns

I know....I started TTC no2 in March 08, fell pg in Oct 08, lost in Dec, fell pg again April 09....lost it in May 09 and nothing since. Cycle a gazillion and one, I think! :dohh:

Ne'er mind....it'll happen soon for us both! I'm determined! xx


----------



## Flame589

Missy said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list :)
> 
> Anyone else on or around CD9 today?
> 
> Also, what does vit B6 do?

Hi Missy various things i have read seem to suggest that vit B6 can extend the length of your luteal phase if it is on the short side, im gonna give it a try and see what happens.


Mum- sorry AF got you :hugs:


Lyns - sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

mumoffive said:


> ... Tell me something nice about being in your forties???

It sucks less than being in your Fifties? :happydance:


----------



## mumoffive

ANiceCuppaTea said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> ... Tell me something nice about being in your forties???
> 
> It sucks less than being in your Fifties? :happydance:Click to expand...

Well yes, i suppose thats true! x


----------



## babyanise

morning all,cd9 for me and of course no symptoms lol,roll on tww :happydance:


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

I had my first child when I was 30, my second when I was 40 and my third when I was nearly 42. No "outside help" just smoke and alcohol-free, good healthy diet, prenatal vitamins and Spirulina through each pregnancy. (Then 18 months of breastfeeding each.)
Now... trying again. And...... I'm 52. I know that some might say, "Why? You've had your family! You're too *OLD*, now!" Well, fine, it's been said before (_and to my face_,) I appreciate the opinion, but, I don't adhere to it whatsoever. The females on my Mother's side of the family tend to have children until later in life. (My own Mother was born when my Gran was 56. And my great-aunt had 21 children, the last when she was nearly 60!)
I've taken two F.S.H. (follicle stimulating hormone) tests, both negative. I have a regular-as-clockwork 26-28 day menstrual cycle and NO signs whatsoever of peri-menopause. I have a completely boringly normal uterus, so the scan has shown. I just have less eggs to works with, I know that. 

So, it's just a case of wait and see, keep trying, keep positive and know it will either happen, or it won't. 
Thanks for reading and... hello, I'm new here!


----------



## babyanise

ANiceCuppaTea said:


> I had my first child when I was 30, my second when I was 40 and my third when I was nearly 42. No "outside help" just smoke and alcohol-free, good healthy diet, prenatal vitamins and Spirulina through each pregnancy. (Then 18 months of breastfeeding each.)
> Now... trying again. And...... I'm 52. I know that some might say, "Why? You've had your family! You're too *OLD*, now!" Well, fine, it's been said before (_and to my face_,) I appreciate the opinion, but, I don't adhere to it whatsoever. The females on my Mother's side of the family tend to have children until later in life. (My own Mother was born when my Gran was 56. And my great-aunt had 21 children, the last when she was nearly 60!)
> I've taken two F.S.H. (follicle stimulating hormone) tests, both negative. I have a regular-as-clockwork 26-28 day menstrual cycle and NO signs whatsoever of peri-menopause. I have a completely boringly normal uterus, so the scan has shown. I just have less eggs to works with, I know that.
> 
> So, it's just a case of wait and see, keep trying, keep positive and know it will either happen, or it won't.
> Thanks for reading and... hello, I'm new here!

wow,you have given me hope.im 43 and was thinking maybe im too old now,but there is still hope for me ,woooo.i wish you all the luck in the world with tcc.:hugs:


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

Thank you babyanise! And best baby wishes to you and your OH! :hugs:

The way I look at it is this; as a population on Earth, the human race is living longer. This is due to better nutrition, more understanding of disease and prevention and probably a lot of plain dumb luck! So why shouldn't we be able to have children until later in life? As long as the menopause hasn't stopped our chances, we don't have any kind of a physical problem stopping us from conceiving and as long as we are also aware of the risks we will run (genetic malfunctions, decreased fertility and the fact we need a nap, sometimes.) 

There is no hard and fast rule book anywhere that says, no, you can't. Older Mothers are just a bit harder work, so, the medical profession would rather we didn't exist. But fie, I say, Fie! Deal with it!

(Even the Bible has Sarah giving birth at 90 or so, and yes, that was a miracle, but then, all children are, in my opinion.)

I'm a much better Mother now than I ever would have been had I started popping them out when I was much younger. So, I'm glad I waited a bit before TTC. 
But... that's just me, ok? Your mileage obviously will vary. :winkwink:


----------



## mumoffive

I love your positive attitude. Good luck to you. My dh does a lot of geneology and there are plenty of women 40's and even later. I really wish you all the luck in the world. xxx I will add you to our list on the first thread so that when you get your bfp, it will be there for all to see!!! x


----------



## FBbaby

ANiceCuppaTea, your decision doesn't shock me at all, you are not defying nature, you are letting it decide. If your body is such that it is allowing your conceive, than obviously it is because you can cope with being a mother again. I wish you all the luck.

By the way, where are you in France? And how are people reacting to your ttc plans? The French can be so judgemental! (I think i can say that, I am from France originally!!)


----------



## Sparky67

21 children - OMG - I surprised she still had time to BD!!

Good luck to you!


----------



## Sparky67

I have just rang my GP and she said all the blood tests I had done last week were "normal" whatever that means. She's still finding out if we can be referred to the fertility clinic although we don't meet the criteria for IVF.


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

FBbaby said:


> ANiceCuppaTea... where are you in France? And how are people reacting to your ttc plans? The French can be so judgemental! (I think i can say that, I am from France originally!!)

I'm in Bretagne, 22, and my own doctor was very happy, said great, you'll be fine, go for it if that is what you both want!

When I went to the gynaecologist, in the waiting room were all these posters about the 'Dangers of having a child over 30" and I thought, oh dear... He did the uterine scan, did my pap, (I had already done the F.S.H test,) then we went in to discuss the results of the scan. He was curious as to why I wanted a scan done, I explained that my OH and I were trying to conceive and we wanted to rule out any particular problems we might be facing... and he laughed in my face, then said, "No! You're too old, don't be daft!" I then politely asked him why he thought this, did the scan show a problem, the tests? So, he had to admit no, it was just his opinion that over 25, you are too old to become a mother. I told him that my three children disagreed with him, since I didn't have my first child until I was 30!

When I reported back to my own doctor the findings, and how I was quite depressed about what was said, he replied, "Oh, I shouldn't have sent you to him, he is an idiot and too old-fashioned; next time, you'll go to Saint Brieuc, they have more modern doctors there who are more open to other ideas!"

But yes, you're right, because of the "close-mindedness" that can be around in SOME French, I haven't discussed anything with anyone other than my own doctor, not my neighbours nor my friends, I'm just keeping it between my OH and myself... and now sharing with this forum. 

It's good to talk!


----------



## mumoffive

cupoftea, i am a bit like that. i really dont think its anyones business. I have told noone, including my own mother. She was so upset when i told her i was pregnant with my ds, who is now 2. I mean, you would have thought i had said to her i was dying..and im not joking! There were tears, whaling,..and i just thought OMG!! Is she for real? I mean i was 39 at the time and i think i know my own mind!!! So now i keep it all to myself [ and my dh]. I had a chemical pregnancy last month and told one friend that i was pregnant but my lesson is well learnt. I will tell noone next time.
Thank goodness we have this forum. I found it when i was googling older mothers ttc forums and found this..but at the time, they didnt have an older mums section..but this is great. I did message admin with the request for a section for older mums..maybe they had lots of requests and now we are so lucky to have it. x


----------



## Sparky67

Good news - the fertility clinic will see us for further tests. Just need some blood tests and stuff from the GP first (rubella immunity, chlamydia, chicken pox etc), so have an appointment for next week :thumbup:


----------



## babyanise

wow,gr8t news hun.:hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

Wow! Nicecuppatea, you are simply amazing! I read your posts with a big grin! You go girl!!! Ageism is rife here in the UK in all aspects of life and we shouldn't have to explain or make excuses for our decisions or life choices to anyone because of our age.

Mumoffive, I was exactly the same as you, infact I could have written your post!!! 
When I had my DD, my mother did the same as yours and when I had my MMC at 11 weeks in Oct 09, noone even knew I was preggers apart from my DH and best friend.
Even she was aghast at me wanting another one, so my next bfp will be just between me and DH until I need to tell!!!

I am on SI this cycle, cd3 and getting bloated and cramps already!!! God, I hope I'm not gonna O during af!!! NOT good!!! LOL!!!

Hope everyone is doing okay? Have we got any testers soon or are we all waiting to O??? Sorry I can't remember old posts!!! Mumoffive...I do remember Reading about u testing though and af then no af???? Am I right or totally losing the plot?!!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: everyone


----------



## Sparky67

Woo hoo - this month I have a definate solid red line on my FF chart, last month it was dotted and stayed dotted.

I am 3 DPO. Now it will be interesting to see how long my LP is, and then I might have some idea what happened the first month.

Doesn't it just seem like you're always counting your life away...!?


----------



## mumoffive

Yes it so does!!! Good luck Sparky!! xxxx
As for me, well blood when i wiped two days ago and then nothing???? Cramping like mad..im so tired of it, keep going to the toilet but nothing except cm. I really thought the witch had got me! I wish it would either come now or the crampy feelings would go. Anway, did a test this morning and i know im only about 9dpo and it was negative. I know its still very early. 
Ive worked it out from last time i ovulated that my luteal phase is only 12 days long..is that bad?...i thought that was in the normal range 12-14 days..but im not sure who posted to say they were trying to make it longer on here. Was it you sparky?


----------



## babyanise

omg,so your still in,:happydance:fx mum,my lp is 13,anything under 10 is bad,so your ok.:thumbup:


----------



## Lyns

mumoffive said:


> Ive worked it out from last time i ovulated that my luteal phase is only 12 days long..is that bad?...i thought that was in the normal range 12-14 days..but im not sure who posted to say they were trying to make it longer on here. Was it you sparky?

12 is fine hon....very normal. So much is fixated nowadays on acheiving the textbook 14 day LP (my daughter to full term and beyond!), and everyone's body is very different, so everyone's LP will be different. Docs won't even worry until under 10 and even then it only depends on if you progesterone is low. 

Did you know there is actually no such condition as Luteal Phase Defect.....it was merely a term made up by an American company that was once marketing a hormonal supplement! 

My LP is 9 days but my progesterone is fine. I've conceived 3 times and carried each baby well past my LP, without a touch of spotting, and never had a chemical (which is what can results from a problematic luteal phase) If you are still concerned, get your progesterone tested (do it at 6 or 7 dpo) and as long as its OK, your OK. 

I used to panic about mine being short....but after consulting with two of the Uk's top experts on it, they put my mind right at rest, and as I've said in other posts, I actually think 12 days is the perfect LP! Not as long to wait as 14! Makes the 2ww less agonising, and I now love my '1 week and a bit' wait! I get about 2 extra cycles per year because of that.....so thats 2 extra chances!!

Mind you, I have to say, spotting at 6/7 dpo.....maybe you won't be needing to get your progesterone or anything else tested. That does sound rather positive! Fingers quietly crossed that you are the first on our list!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## babyanise

Lyns said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> Ive worked it out from last time i ovulated that my luteal phase is only 12 days long..is that bad?...i thought that was in the normal range 12-14 days..but im not sure who posted to say they were trying to make it longer on here. Was it you sparky?
> 
> 12 is fine hon....very normal. So much is fixated nowadays on acheiving the textbook 14 day LP (my daughter to full term and beyond!), and everyone's body is very different, so everyone's LP will be different. Docs won't even worry until under 10 and even then it only depends on if you progesterone is low.
> 
> Did you know there is actually no such condition as Luteal Phase Defect.....it was merely a term made up by an American company that was once marketing a hormonal supplement!
> 
> My LP is 9 days but my progesterone is fine. I've conceived 3 times and carried each baby well past my LP, without a touch of spotting, and never had a chemical (which is what can results from a problematic luteal phase) If you are still concerned, get your progesterone tested (do it at 6 or 7 dpo) and as long as its OK, your OK.
> 
> I used to panic about mine being short....but after consulting with two of the Uk's top experts on it, they put my mind right at rest, and as I've said in other posts, I actually think 12 days is the perfect LP! Not as long to wait as 14! Makes the 2ww less agonising, and I now love my '1 week and a bit' wait! I get about 2 extra cycles per year because of that.....so thats 2 extra chances!!
> 
> Mind you, I have to say, spotting at 6/7 dpo.....maybe you won't be needing to get your progesterone or anything else tested. That does sound rather positive! Fingers quietly crossed that you are the first on our list!!!!!!! :kiss:Click to expand...

thanks for all this info,very reasuring.


----------



## glitterqueen

how come if you have regular periods . a perfect lp of 14 days, loads of ewcm, perfect ov on day 15 every month bd on all the right days and still don't get a BFP???????
fustrated-very!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

glitterqueen said:


> how come if you have regular periods . a perfect lp of 14 days, loads of ewcm, perfect ov on day 15 every month bd on all the right days and still don't get a BFP???????
> fustrated-very!!!!!

Sucks doesn't it!!! 

What gets me is why that *all the above* and then some drunken little madam, gets laid in totally the wrong time of the month, never wanted a baby, and smokes and drinks all the way through, gets knocked up immediately and never has an inkling of a problem. :dohh:


----------



## ArticBaby

I wanna test now, but i'll wait :awww:


----------



## mumoffive

How can you wait???? Good luck when you test. xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

lyns- my thoughts exactly!!!!!! it's just not fair and here i am forcing veg and fruit down my neck and trying to lose weight . ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies, I've not been around for a few days - but glad to see everyone in good spirits. I've had a nightmare time right over Ovulation, got some Bd'ing in but I got bitten by some insect, very tiny bite not like mosquito first one on my foot which ballooned and then 3 days later on my forearm - which also swelled from wrist to elbow so I had to have antibiotics which made me throw up all night - am a tad pissed off, why do things always hit right around O time. (sigh)

I did manage to get the results for my thyroid test - but only over the phone, so haven't been able to talk to Doc about them yet and won't be able to for another week as I can't get off work. So my last thyroid test about 8 months ago came in at 0.02 (un-usually low) and this time it is 2.17 which I believe is good, but I know that T4 is also taken into account and that came in at 14.2 - does anyone know what the norm is?


----------



## mumoffive

Hi Nise, glad to see you back. OMG about the bite!! and you live in London too!!! What bit you? It sounds gross!!! I have a terrible fear of being bitten by a cleg! [ horsefly] I never have but my dh has. Hope you feel better soon.
I have no idea about thyroid although my mum had it, she had to get thyroxin years ago and had to stay clear of children at the time because its so radioactive. She has to take tablets or something now..but shes always banging on about how i might have it. I dont know anything about levels but hope you find out soon. xxx
You might still be lucky with ovulation - heres hoping.


----------



## Nise

Thanks mumoffive. Radioactive doesn't sound so good, though obviously your mum had you - so something went right, which is encouraging. 

No idea what bit me - I think it must be something very small as I didn't feel a thing until after and the bite mark is tiny and very difficult to see - not like a mossy bite at all. I've not had a horse fly bite - despite having ponies when I was younger, but I've heard they are not nice at all.


----------



## Missy

ANiceCuppaTea said:


> I had my first child when I was 30, my second when I was 40 and my third when I was nearly 42. No "outside help" just smoke and alcohol-free, good healthy diet, prenatal vitamins and Spirulina through each pregnancy. (Then 18 months of breastfeeding each.)
> Now... trying again. And...... I'm 52. I know that some might say, "Why? You've had your family! You're too *OLD*, now!" Well, fine, it's been said before (_and to my face_,) I appreciate the opinion, but, I don't adhere to it whatsoever. The females on my Mother's side of the family tend to have children until later in life. (My own Mother was born when my Gran was 56. And my great-aunt had 21 children, the last when she was nearly 60!)
> I've taken two F.S.H. (follicle stimulating hormone) tests, both negative. I have a regular-as-clockwork 26-28 day menstrual cycle and NO signs whatsoever of peri-menopause. I have a completely boringly normal uterus, so the scan has shown. I just have less eggs to works with, I know that.
> 
> So, it's just a case of wait and see, keep trying, keep positive and know it will either happen, or it won't.
> Thanks for reading and... hello, I'm new here!

Ruddy good luck to you!! If your body is happy that you are still young enough then who has the right to say otherwise. I really hope it happens for you :)

As for me, I'm on CD 13 or thereabouts so I believe I should probably be BDing right now!? This hot weather and tiredness from work and night baby wakings isn't really making me feel like it though! lol


----------



## babyanise

Missy said:


> ANiceCuppaTea said:
> 
> 
> I had my first child when I was 30, my second when I was 40 and my third when I was nearly 42. No "outside help" just smoke and alcohol-free, good healthy diet, prenatal vitamins and Spirulina through each pregnancy. (Then 18 months of breastfeeding each.)
> Now... trying again. And...... I'm 52. I know that some might say, "Why? You've had your family! You're too *OLD*, now!" Well, fine, it's been said before (_and to my face_,) I appreciate the opinion, but, I don't adhere to it whatsoever. The females on my Mother's side of the family tend to have children until later in life. (My own Mother was born when my Gran was 56. And my great-aunt had 21 children, the last when she was nearly 60!)
> I've taken two F.S.H. (follicle stimulating hormone) tests, both negative. I have a regular-as-clockwork 26-28 day menstrual cycle and NO signs whatsoever of peri-menopause. I have a completely boringly normal uterus, so the scan has shown. I just have less eggs to works with, I know that.
> 
> So, it's just a case of wait and see, keep trying, keep positive and know it will either happen, or it won't.
> Thanks for reading and... hello, I'm new here!
> 
> Ruddy good luck to you!! If your body is happy that you are still young enough then who has the right to say otherwise. I really hope it happens for you :)
> 
> As for me, I'm on CD 13 or thereabouts so I believe I should probably be BDing right now!? This hot weather and tiredness from work and night baby wakings isn't really making me feel like it though! lolClick to expand...

your little one is georgeous.soz your feeling so tired,sounds like you have your hands full with work and baby.hope you manage to bd and you catch your egg.gd luck.:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well girls, yet another month and and another period !!!!!!!!!! , i am officially giving up, im sick and tired of nothing happening but not feeling great up to every period so this is it, but will be on here for the chats, cant go without chatting ! Love and best wishes to you all xxxx


----------



## Nise

inkdchick said:


> well girls, yet another month and and another period !!!!!!!!!! , i am officially giving up, im sick and tired of nothing happening but not feeling great up to every period so this is it, but will be on here for the chats, cant go without chatting ! Love and best wishes to you all xxxx

Haha. They say giving up is a good way of getting up the duff. Hope you get a nice surprise soon. :hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

aw hugs ink xxxxx You never know though..when you stop trying..you might strike it lucky!!!
As for me well CD26, nearly af time...only had a bit of bleeding when i wiped at cd23, thought that was the witch coming early and then nothing. So thats the story so far..and who know what the outcome will be. I have to say, im fine with it either way. x


----------



## Lyns

mumoffive said:


> As for me well CD26, nearly af time...only had a bit of bleeding when i wiped at cd23, thought that was the witch coming early and then nothing. So thats the story so far..and who know what the outcome will be. I have to say, im fine with it either way. x

So............when are you testing? Are you waiting to see if AF turns up first or will you test? xx

:hugs: Inkdchick....sorry. Here's hoping nature has a surprise in store for you. I take it you won't start preventing? NTNP?

xx


----------



## mumoffive

I am just going to wait tbh. I had a chemical last month. I just think if i test before AF i will be tempting fate. I tested yesterday but it was negative..again, it was only 9dpo so that might be too early. I guess its a waiting game.


----------



## Nise

Got all my crossables crossed for you Mum. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mumoffive

Thanks Nise. x but i see it all the time, people on here with their hopes up, symptom spotting etc only for them to be so dissapointed. So im not going to be like that. I am being hopeful but realistic. x


----------



## mumoffive

though, i was just thinking..its my dh birthday on Saturday. wouldnt it be nice to give him a bfp as a present!! Fingers x


----------



## Nise

mumoffive said:


> though, i was just thinking..its my dh birthday on Saturday. wouldnt it be nice to give him a bfp as a present!! Fingers x

That would be lovely and I don't see anything wrong in hoping - not so good getting obsessed with every little symptom but a little bit of hope is good for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

I think you should have a good idea by then......if no AF by end of the week, you have gotta test then though, cos that would be a fab present!


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey ladies
ay 25 of a normally 30 day cycle- really bad cramps last few days- sick last 3 mornings and could sleep the clock round. but........... thats very period so not getting my hopes up! just want to know one way or another so I can start my soy this month-last month of trying before ivf xx


----------



## Omi

Nise, sorry Ive been a bit awol, lol!

Yes, im on meds. When they first detected it i was told i was borderline but they decided with the 2 mc's that i needed medication. I felt better immediately! A few months later i was re-tested and was upped on the meds and im now on 75micrograms of levothyroxine. Sometimes i take 100mcg. 

The main thing with being hypothyroid is that in the UK its not as stringently monitored as in other places. Some fertility endocrinologists want your tsh to be no more than 2 and preferably under if you're ttc. Whereas here you're not even considered hypo unless its over 5 and then some. Weird!

Good luck, hun! 

Omi xxx


----------



## lily28

inkdchick said:


> well girls, yet another month and and another period !!!!!!!!!! , i am officially giving up, im sick and tired of nothing happening but not feeling great up to every period so this is it, but will be on here for the chats, cant go without chatting ! Love and best wishes to you all xxxx

I was looking for your posts because I had a feeling you were having your BFP. 
Don't give up hun, I have faith in you!:thumbup:


----------



## hellbaby

Hi everyone, so glad to have found this forum! I'm 43, OH is 33 and our family so far consists of my son (18), our baby daughter who's almost 1 and 2 dogs. I'm also a teacher for my sins. My problem isn't conceiving, it's getting them to stick! I had a mmc at 10 weeks before my DD was born, and have just had my 3rd consecutive chemical pregnancy :cry: Still, onwards and upwards. During the TWW i'm a poas addict (really!) !! Looking forward to sharing the long road to a bfp with you all xxx


----------



## bdwell1904

Hi all. Well AF got me on the 7th. It was a bad week already, DH had all his teeth pulled. Back at work now. Hope everyone is ok. 
Nise- sry about the bite, horsefly got me last month but not too bad, hope you feel better
Ink- too bad AF got you try to keep ur head up
MUM- got everything x'ed


----------



## babyanise

hellbaby said:


> Hi everyone, so glad to have found this forum! I'm 43, OH is 33 and our family so far consists of my son (18), our baby daughter who's almost 1 and 2 dogs. I'm also a teacher for my sins. My problem isn't conceiving, it's getting them to stick! I had a mmc at 10 weeks before my DD was born, and have just had my 3rd consecutive chemical pregnancy :cry: Still, onwards and upwards. During the TWW i'm a poas addict (really!) !! Looking forward to sharing the long road to a bfp with you all xxx

im also 43 and my oh is 33.we r trying for our 1st baby together.i have 4,he has none.gd luck on your tcc journey.


----------



## Nise

Omi said:


> Nise, sorry Ive been a bit awol, lol!
> 
> Yes, im on meds. When they first detected it i was told i was borderline but they decided with the 2 mc's that i needed medication. I felt better immediately! A few months later i was re-tested and was upped on the meds and im now on 75micrograms of levothyroxine. Sometimes i take 100mcg.
> 
> The main thing with being hypothyroid is that in the UK its not as stringently monitored as in other places. Some fertility endocrinologists want your tsh to be no more than 2 and preferably under if you're ttc. Whereas here you're not even considered hypo unless its over 5 and then some. Weird!
> 
> Good luck, hun!
> 
> Omi xxx

Thanks Omi, so with a TSH of 14.2 guess I've found the culprit - Hopefully getting appointment with Doc for Monday so can work out how to go about treating it. 

Bdwell, I'm sorry the witch got you hun. Always so disappointing. 

How's it going Mum? hopefully no sign of her for you.

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

bdwell, sorry she got you.
Well i am a day late, tested [12po] when Af was due and it looked negative. Havent tested again..tired of thinking about it. So i am left well..in limbo. Symptoms wise, my bbs are just so sore..and smidgeon of nausea that comes and goes but i have both those things when Af is due...although my bbs are never as sore as this i have to say.


----------



## Lyns

Awwww, how frustrating hun.......are you temping at all? fx'd this turns into a nice birthday surprise for OH xx


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: everyone

Getting kinda confused/worried about AF. She should arrive by now:wacko:

A good sign though I have is....cold/flu :sick:

Ive already tested the other day BFN

Im going to buy some hpt's tommorw and test by friday if she is a no show.

Fingers Crossed XX:happydance:


----------



## mumoffive

Fingers x artic baby.
As for me..well i started to spot and i mean spot literally yesterday and is amounted to basically nothing. I certainly couldnt call it my period. I dont see much point in testing because i doubt im pregnant but feeling really pissed off now with the fact not only did i have a m/c but i am having to put up with a cycle that is mucked up :(


----------



## ArticBaby

Thank you :hugs:

Hang in there hun:flower:


----------



## Nise

Oh no, sorry you're having to contend with spotting mum - that is truly pants. 

Well I am about half way through 2WW now and it's going on and on and on - very boring. :sleep:


----------



## mumoffive

well i read it can take 6-7wks for my cycle to get back? YOu know what if having the m/c wasnt enough of a kick in the teeth, now i have this disruption and all i can do is wait it out until my cycle returns to normal! Yes, it is pants and a great big pair of big fat flowery ones at that!


----------



## bdwell1904

Oh mum sry to see you go through this, hope you get back to your normal self soon, You are in my prayers


----------



## Sparky67

I've been to the GP and had tests for infections and chlamydia, and next Monday I am going to the nurse to check for rubella and chicken pox. I also spoke to the GP about my iron/ferretin levels as I read on here somewhere that low ferretin can affect your fertility. The GP checked the last test and it was 20, which is bordeline for being OK generally, but apparently under 40 can be a cause of infertility, so I'm getting that checked as well.

Once that's all done, we should get a referral to the infertility clinic for some further advice.

I'm 9 DPO today, so possibly AF due any time in the next couple of days. Not really feeling any symptoms, but after 7 years of nothing I don't get my hopes up.


----------



## mumoffive

bdwell1904 said:


> Oh mum sry to see you go through this, hope you get back to your normal self soon, You are in my prayers

Thanks, your so kind.

Well my Af came, 2 days late..thats not too bad. Cant wait until its over. Its so heavy and horrible. Dont you just hate periods!! Well this will be my fourth cycle..so heres hoping. xxxx


----------



## Nise

Oh no Mum, that's even bigger bloody pants! :growlmad: I'm sorry hun. 

Good luck with your results Sparky. I've got an appointment with the Doc on Monday morning, to go through the results of my thyroid tests. I guess it's better to know the devil you've got to fight. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - but what's happened to our Sun!!! I want it back :hugs:


----------



## Sparky67

Well, 11 DPO, temp shifted up again today, but as my DH so tactfully put it yesterday, don't hold out any hopes of being pregnant this cycle because he knows AF is on its way. Can't think why Mainly because I have been so goddam grumpy I think!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## babyanise

7dpo today and no symptoms so far.i am still in bed lol.:haha:


----------



## mumoffive

7dpo!!! Only one wk left to go Anise, fingersx for you. x


----------



## frogger3240

hi mumtofive, wow I was looking at your baby perdictions and yours is almost like mine here is mine..
Gail - BFP before October 2010 - Girl
2nd reading from Gail ~ conception sept. 2010 birth month april/may (May 6th 2011)~Girl

Sandra - girl-BFP sept (or could be twins girl/boy)

Amber - BFP October 2010 from a cycle in september 2010 - Girl

so hoping and praying that we both get our BFP's soon...

I have 4 children 3 boys and 1 girl jacob 14, Darrien 13, Patrick 7, Emma 6 and hoping to add another one to our family...me and my husband have been married almost 19 years...nice to meet you...:hugs:


----------



## Missy

This thread is bad for me! lol. Been reading lots and before I was certain I was just NTNP but the more I read this the more tempted I am to start buying OPKs etc. and I could easily get very OCD about the whole TTC thing I reckon.
I'm not into the whole psychic stuff but seeing how many people on here are getting the readings from Sandra I was intrigued, so I googled 'Sandra reading' to see if I could find the lady's site....what was the first thing that came up on the Google search?? a woman whose name is Sandra Reading....no big deal eh? Except that she is apparently the new head of maternity for some hospital or other....spooky huh? :)


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

Happy start to a great week everyone! :happydance: :coffee:


----------



## Omi

Hello again,

nothing new to report cd4 and in the boring wait for ov...weekend after next. But i shall catch that egg and i shall be victorious, yay!! I always feel a bit optimistic before hand, lol!

Nise: I found this link which really explains the whole hypothyroid thing. If your t4 is 14 you definitely are hypo but the good thing is it can be treated and the (only?) upside is, you'll never pay for any prescriptions again!! :) Just remember to ask for the exemption form at your docs when you get your prescription and if the chemist won't give it to you w/o the exemption (they should as they know we get it free) you can keep the receipt and claim it back (i couldnt be bothered the first time as only £5 but hey.. :))

Good luck and let me know how you get on! Here's the link https://thyroid.about.com/od/thyroidbasicsthyroid101/a/confusion.htm

And :dust: to all! 

Omi xxx


----------



## Lynneanne

Hi
Not sure if this is the right board but here goes. I am 42 this month and have just had two failed ICSI IVF treatment. (Embryos put back but not lasted past a week). I have a 3 year old daughter born from IVF and two children naturally aged 21 and 18. I was sterilised 15 years ago after failure of marriage but have since remarried and we would love a little brother or sister.

We have decided to look at another clinic other than our local one and have narrowed it down to either Care or NURTURE in Nottingham. Does anyone have any experience of these or of IVF at 42.

Lynne


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hi I am 40 years old. I did not start trying to get pregnant until I was 39. I had two miscarriages. One in Sept/09 and another in Fed/10. I am currently 18 weeks pregnant with a boy. I had a CVS and blood work done and all looks good so far. I had just about given up, but then it finally came through for me. 

My great great Aunt is 94 years old and when she was born her mother was 49 years old. This was back in 1916. My Aunt is still healthy and going strong.


----------



## hopeful 39er

i'm trying to get a new ticker


----------



## Lyns

Evening folks....hows we all?

Well, somethings afoot here in Camp Lyns.....a peak on my CBFM! Which is utterly amazing for me, as I'm only CD12 and never normally ovulate before CD16 or 17!!! 

I'm on a totally natural cycle (Folic Acid only - no Clomid, no natural alternatives such as B6, Soy or AC) and my only TTC aid this month has been the Zita West conception hypnotherapy CD, and meditation to focus on hormonal balance and egg quality) and it's brough ov forward seemingly by 4 or 5 days!! I'm pretty amazed!! 

Anyway, bearing all that in mind......I'm off to bed :D 

Hope we all OK xxxxxxx


----------



## Flame589

Lyns said:


> Evening folks....hows we all?
> 
> Well, somethings afoot here in Camp Lyns.....a peak on my CBFM! Which is utterly amazing for me, as I'm only CD12 and never normally ovulate before CD16 or 17!!!
> 
> I'm on a totally natural cycle (Folic Acid only - no Clomid, no natural alternatives such as B6, Soy or AC) and my only TTC aid this month has been the Zita West conception hypnotherapy CD, and meditation to focus on hormonal balance and egg quality) and it's brough ov forward seemingly by 4 or 5 days!! I'm pretty amazed!!
> 
> Anyway, bearing all that in mind......I'm off to bed :D
> 
> Hope we all OK xxxxxxx

Maybe its this thread Lyns as the exact same thing happened to me this month , i got a peak on CBFM on CD12 too and the last 2 cycles it was CD17 or CD18 !!! I did start to take B6 this cycle tho so it could be that.

Thats great that yours has happened on its own :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Omi - Thanks very much. I've been to the docs today to get results and she has said that all thyroid function is normal both tsh & t4 which I thought was possible high but she says is well within the limits (which are between 12.0 and 22.0 according to the hospital that did the tests) - antibodies were also tested and confirmed as no danger of hypotension. So I'm back to square 1 - age!!! Grrrr. (I will have a look at the site you posted though)

Lynneanne - welcome. I have no experience whatsoever but wish you the very best of luck. 

Hopeful 39er - Congratulations and what a fantastic story about your great Aunt's mum being 49 - very encouraging.

Lynns - :yipee: go catch that egg, this could be THE cycle - I do hope so :happydance:


----------



## bdwell1904

Have a nice week ladies, I check on ya'll on the 27th


----------



## Sparky67

Hi everyone - no AF yet for me, but my temps took a nose dive this morning which means it will probably be today or tomorrow. Strangely that although last month my temps were all over the place and only got a "provisional" OV at Day 11, it looks like my cycle length is going to be exactly the same at 27.


----------



## babyanise

Nise said:


> Omi - Thanks very much. I've been to the docs today to get results and she has said that all thyroid function is normal both tsh & t4 which I thought was possible high but she says is well within the limits (which are between 12.0 and 22.0 according to the hospital that did the tests) - antibodies were also tested and confirmed as no danger of hypotension. So I'm back to square 1 - age!!! Grrrr. (I will have a look at the site you posted though)
> 
> Lynneanne - welcome. I have no experience whatsoever but wish you the very best of luck.
> 
> Hopeful 39er - Congratulations and what a fantastic story about your great Aunt's mum being 49 - very encouraging.
> 
> Lynns - :yipee: go catch that egg, this could be THE cycle - I do hope so :happydance:

thats gd news ,glad everything is ok with your results.:happydance:


----------



## Sparky67

Well AF started right on time today, so that's me out again.

I had some results back from the doc - I have "unpsecified growth" on a vaginal swab, so am back on antibiotics again (bit confused about this - I think it was taking antibiotics that messed me up "down there" in the first place, so taking more to sort it out seems a bit odd...)

Also ferretin was 45, so OK but borderline as far as fertility goes.

The thread has gone a bit quiet - how is everyone??


----------



## Lyns

Sorry AF got you Sparky.

I'm ovulating so I have a good excuse to be quiet :D xxxxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Sorry af got you sparky. Not sure about antibiotics as I'm pretty sure they can be a cause of thrush? Try natural yoghurt, damn messy but works a treat!!!! LOL!!
I think I am currently ovulating too! Or just have, not sure due to not temping this cycle!
Feeling really positive now coz DH is firmly on board! Even to the point where he held my legs in the air for me last night after BD!!! TMI I know but he even bought me a decaff to drink upside down!!! LOL!


----------



## babyanise

sorry she got you.:hugs:


----------



## Omi

Im with mummytofour on the natural bio yogurt tip. Very messy but damned soothing, if you know what i mean, lol! I usually get a small tampon and dip it in..god, that sounds just crazy, lol!! But it does work!

Lyns- fingers crossed for you babes!! :)


----------



## Lynneanne

Hi Ladies

Off to see my consultant tomorrow to see why he thinks the IVF failed again. Its going to be tricky though as I need to ask for a copy of my notes to take to the next clinic so they can see my medical history. Anyone got any ideas on how to do this, not good at upsetting people even if I am paying for it. lol. 

Sent my paperwork off to possible new clinic today so hoping to be able to make an appointment to see them next week.
Lynne


----------



## Omi

This is new territory to me, but im sure LTTC might be able to help you.

Good luck, though :)


----------



## mumoffive

Lynneanne said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Off to see my consultant tomorrow to see why he thinks the IVF failed again. Its going to be tricky though as I need to ask for a copy of my notes to take to the next clinic so they can see my medical history. Anyone got any ideas on how to do this, not good at upsetting people even if I am paying for it. lol.
> 
> Sent my paperwork off to possible new clinic today so hoping to be able to make an appointment to see them next week.
> Lynne

Just ask for them..you are entitled to see them. Dont feel awkward. Just say you need to take them with you to the next clinic exactly as you have explained it. Sounds reasonable to me. x


----------



## Nise

Hi ladies. Sparky, I'm sorry old hag bag turned up suspect she will be with me tomorrow since temps have been on the decline for the last few days.

I have ordered Soy Iso's for the next cycle, they were despatched yesterday but haven't arrived today - hopefully they will get here on time.


----------



## glitterqueen

well af got me on sat so on cd 8 now. taking soy this month- have really bad ibs which i think may be caused by soy and a headache but i don't care if i can avoid ivf and paying four grand for the priviledge!! going to try to bd every other day from now until cd 18 lol!! going to try not to test fro ov just to dtd every other day. This months af was horrendous- not so much heavy as really painful- and that has been the way since the d ad c in feb- i thought it was supposed to help! doc can offer no answer just said lap was normal, hormones normal so why am i not normal enough to get BFP fustrated xx


----------



## Missy

What does soy do??


----------



## glitterqueen

it works like clomid i.e it can make you ov if you dont or regulates your cycle. depending on the days it is taken it can make you produce more eggs or improve the quality of eggs x


----------



## glitterqueen

Missy 
your daughter is adorable x


----------



## Missy

glitterqueen said:


> Missy
> your daughter is adorable x

Thank you :) That's quite an old pic. I should update it really but I love it x


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies - hope everyone is well, keeping busy and managing to have some fun. I am about to follow Glitter along the soy trail so we'll see what effects that has. :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Right. So someone please update me on this soy business. I know how clomid works and the days etc. What soy products do you use? Im quite interested... :)


----------



## Nise

Hey Omi - I got mine via the internet, I was recommended by someone else to get the Nature's Aid Soya Isoflavones 50mg - lots of different places sell them just google. You take them at the beginning of your cycle for 5 days only - most suggest the dosage at 100mg and a lot of the soy tablets come in 30mg which makes trying to take 100 a bit tricky. Suggested starting days according to the research I have done is - either CD2-6, 3-7 or 5-9 (Don't ask me why not 4-8 - I can find no reason, just no mention of these days) They are considered to be natures clomid - I've no idea whether they work or not, as per most things some people rave about them and others knock them. If you already take a lot of soy in your diet I would steer clear as too much soy has been linked to infertility but research is sketchy to say the least. I'm using it this cycle to try and delay Ovulation by a few days - I have no idea whether I will be able to achieve this using the soy method, but I figure I have nothing to loose. :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

I saw Soy Isoflavones in Tesco the other day too! Although I got mone from Holland & Barrett. I'm not sure I rate them so much (I did 2 cycles) as I always had masses of bloating and Ov pains from about day6 or 7 on Clomid....I KNEW I was ovulating and felt like I was squirting out a gazillion eggs, but Soy never made any difference to me, at all.

You are supposed to double up on your Clomid dose, so for me who was on 100mg daily of Clomid, I took 200mg of Soy.......and nothing, but hey...they may work for some peeps x


----------



## Omi

This is interesting cause Ive taken clomid in the past and i had really bad cramps and seeing as i wasn't monitored id rather not do it again, Additionally, Ive read some fertility specialists saying they will never give clomid to women over forty due to diminishing egg reserves. id hate to lose a whole load, lol!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lyns

Well, I have my Clomid prescription ready for next month, and am dithering. Not really because I'm worried about it using all my eggs, but for me, because a few people have suggested that mucking with my hormones could have been a factor in accelerating my cancer, and I'd rather get a couple of check ups under belt and know 100% its gone before I start again. But then again, I appreciate my time is running short.

I think a good search on FF for the over 40's shows that there are plenty of over 40's successful on Clomid. And plenty of doctors will prescribe it, saying it won't affect your egg reserve (who to believe???). FWIW, I don't think the egg reserve ever actually runs out, I think it just gets harder for the follies to produce a good one. 

FWIW, my opinion of the 'Clomid substitutes' is that if they work, they will do the same to your eggs as Clomid does, and if they don't do the same......then they probably don't work!! But then it's a trade off isn't it, between increasing your earlier chances, but maybe to the detriment of yur ongoing chances.:shrug: Not an easy choice!!


----------



## Omi

I hear you Lyns...this crap is all so confounding isn't it, lol! On the point of 'egg reserve doesn't actually run out' - i actually read an article online regarding this exact issue. 

Here it is... https://www.ivf.net/ivf/women_produce_new_eggs_study_suggests-o279.html

I honestly believe that we are still in the infancy of fertility science, it is relatively new after all (last 50 years only) and that with time, ok, maybe not in time for us but hey :), a better understanding and better treatments will be found.

Fingers crossed and all that :)

Omi xxx


----------



## Nise

Wow, Omi that article is really interesting. Thanks for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## bdwell1904

Wow great article can you imagine the implications of this. It could lead to new discoveries about all sorts of things. I know God has the final say so in all things. Loving science as I do I can see how great it might be Thnx


----------



## Alexp

Hope this gives you ladies a bit of hope :thumbup:

Although my pregnancy track record is not good ( I have three children 28, 25 & 18. I have had 5 recurrent miscarriages) you can still get pregnant late on in life and it be successful.

I found out just over two weeks ago Im pregnant , 6 weeks tomorrow.
It was a complete shock for us as we had given up after losing the last baby three years ago. We have since had a Grandson, I had lost two stone in weight (was overweight at 13st 7lb) had started walking an hour a day. This happened naturally.

Even my husband said "how has this happened" ummm its a bit late in the day for a talk on the birds and the bees.

I have since found out lots of people got caught in their late forties in the older days too. Four ladies I have as clients were 43, 45, 47 and Yes 48.

Although this is probably rare it just goes to show with me it can happen.
Im having medication to help the pregnancy be successful and am seeing the specialist later today. I am lots more tired but think it may be the medication as well. 

Fingers crossed and plenty of prayers and thoughts hopefully will make this one a success


----------



## Lyns

Congratualtions to you Alexp.....it's lovely to hear stories like yours x


----------



## Missy

Yay congrats Alexp :)
Still no AF here but some brown CM. Don't know if that's a pg sign or just means AF is on way!? cramps have stopped though.


----------



## Omi

Me too, congrats and thanks for sharing, what wonderful news, may you have a happy and healthy 9 months, hun! :)


----------



## Lyns

Grrrrr.......another one bites the dust. :witch: arrived today. Sad, as I was quietly hopeful, having had a perfect cycle and 1 day late. 

Do I take Clomid this cycle or not??:shrug:


----------



## Omi

Good question> I suggest go with your gut! Do what you think is right and you never know..... We might get lucky together - here's hoping :)


----------



## inkdchick

Alexp, thank you for the inspiration knowing that you are pregnant naturally at 46 gives me great hope at 43 (44 dec ) that this too will happen for us , we gave up trying as in intensley and are now just enjoying ourselves and hoping that not thinking about it that it will eventually happen for us. You truly are an inspriation to all of us over 40 THANK YOU xx tina


----------



## Missy

Oh well...AF got me today which means that I probably didn't BD at the right time cos I was assuming a 28 day cycle to work out my ov date but my cycle is not as regular since I had Saf and I'm still breastfeeding. Anywayz....another month and lots more BDing :)


----------



## Nise

Awe, sorry Lyns and missy that pesky old hag surely there's some teenagers desperately awaiting her arrival that she could go and pester instead.

Congratulations, Alexp - what fabulous news. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend. I'm doing the last day of Soy today - no side effects to report and no wildly twinging ovaries, as some have reported. The only difference I've noticed is in the CM department. I would usually go from nothing much to full on EW but this time I seem to be going through the different ones, currently on creamy! I would usually get El Smiley face tomorrow, so lets see if we've managed to put O back a day or 2:hugs:


----------



## bdwell1904

The hag got me too. I figured, I thought I had o'd on the 17th, even though FF said the 20th. Of course not being home that week.... I am going to try soy, on Mon. and a few other things. Getting ready for DS to come home from Iraq and get married in 2 wks. so plenty to do anyway lol Hope ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## mumoffive

Oh well, think i am officially on the 2ww now. The countdown to nothing begins!!! x


----------



## mumoffive

How i feel throughtout my cycle:

Af comes...dissapointed but theres always next month.
Af is over..yipee, its time to try and i feel positive..its our month!
2ww...mmmm not so sure, symptoms? no symptoms and so it goes on leading to..uh oh..its not my month :(
and back to the start ggggrrrr


----------



## glitterqueen

mumoffive said:


> How i feel throughtout my cycle:
> 
> Af comes...dissapointed but theres always next month.
> Af is over..yipee, its time to try and i feel positive..its our month!
> 2ww...mmmm not so sure, symptoms? no symptoms and so it goes on leading to..uh oh..its not my month :(
> and back to the start ggggrrrr

lol - exactly like my month then xxx


----------



## hennaly

hello im new here, im 40 and just started ttc for baby number 8 which will be my last!


----------



## Missy

hennaly said:


> hello im new here, im 40 and just started ttc for baby number 8 which will be my last!

Wow! Number 8!!!! :) Good luck hun....you sure it will be your last though ;)


----------



## Lyns

mumoffive said:


> How i feel throughtout my cycle:
> 
> Af comes...dissapointed but theres always next month.
> Af is over..yipee, its time to try and i feel positive..its our month!
> 2ww...mmmm not so sure, symptoms? no symptoms and so it goes on leading to..uh oh..its not my month :(
> and back to the start ggggrrrr

I think you must be my cosmic twin.......you've just described every cycle for me!! x


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> How i feel throughtout my cycle:
> 
> Af comes...dissapointed but theres always next month.
> Af is over..yipee, its time to try and i feel positive..its our month!
> 2ww...mmmm not so sure, symptoms? no symptoms and so it goes on leading to..uh oh..its not my month :(
> and back to the start ggggrrrr
> 
> lol - exactly like my month then xxxClick to expand...

And me - I'm on number 2 at the mo :rofl:

Took the last dose of soy last night. Today is CD10 and opk is negative! This I hope is a good thing (though there is a little nagging voice in the back of mind pushing me to the brink of panic - what if the soy has messed it all up and I don't O at all) Hmmm, maybe I'm at number 4 of the above. :hugs:


----------



## Flame589

:witch: got me aswell, despite being 2 days late. Just have to try and get positive again for this month !


----------



## FutureMommie

I'm currently cd7, and hoping this is going to be our month! Good luck to all of us!


----------



## ArticBaby

Arghhhh, this 2ww is torture. But im still not going to test for at least another week.


----------



## hennaly

Missy said:


> hennaly said:
> 
> 
> hello im new here, im 40 and just started ttc for baby number 8 which will be my last!
> 
> Wow! Number 8!!!! :) Good luck hun....you sure it will be your last though ;)Click to expand...

absolutely 100% positive this will be my last:thumbup:


----------



## glitterqueen

well
5 dpo and really bad indigestion and feeling sick-hope its a good sigh. as far as i can tell the soy made me ov on day 13-two days earlier than normal
trying really hard not to think about bfp but failing miserably xx
hope you r all ok xx


----------



## Nise

Bdwell and Flame - I'm sorry to hear old :witch: flew in. Good luck for your brand new cycles though. 

Symptoms sounding good Glitter. :dust::dust::dust::dust: for you.

Well CD11 for me and opk still negative (I did 2 today). Work heats up a bit over the next few days - got to do long hours and Saturday, and now fit in BD too!!! oh well, no rest for the wicked. :hugs:


----------



## bdwell1904

Ok ladies I off to home bb next Tues. Hope ya'll all have a lovely week. Lots of bding is perscribed lol


----------



## Nise

bdwell1904 said:


> Ok ladies I off to home bb next Tues. Hope ya'll all have a lovely week. Lots of bding is perscribed lol

Yes Ma'am :rofl:

So CD12 for me and I'm happy to report that soy has not messed up my cycle - in fact quite the opposite - I've finally made it past CD10 for a positive opk. :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## hennaly

Good luck to all of you:hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

Well CD21 and now on the 1ww!!!! Goodluck to everyone. x
If anyone wants added to the list..let me know! x


----------



## patboy

Hi girls
Havent checked in for a while but i am also on the 1WW. This was a really short cycle for me ovul. around cd 10-12 which is the best ever considering my last cycle was 70 days. Hoping the TCM, accupuncture and reflexology is working! Heading to spain on saturday. HPT and AF stuff packed just in case! 

Glitter looking good for u. 
Good luck to everyone. xo


----------



## truly_blessed

Flame589 said:


> :witch: got me aswell, despite being 2 days late. Just have to try and get positive again for this month !

oo flame, she finally got me as well, a day late again! that's May 30 days, June 31 days, July 32 days. Would love to know what's going on.


----------



## serendippy

Ive not been in here in a while so hope everyone is doin ok x

Just to report..i got a faint line this morning and another faint line tonight. 12 months of thinkin it was never gonna happen to me and now i cant quite beleive it has lol. Im one of the real oldies on here at 43 so theres hope for people over 40

Good luck to everyone, hope u all get BFP's soon xxxxxxx


----------



## hennaly

serendippy said:


> Ive not been in here in a while so hope everyone is doin ok x
> 
> Just to report..i got a faint line this morning and another faint line tonight. 12 months of thinkin it was never gonna happen to me and now i cant quite beleive it has lol. Im one of the real oldies on here at 43 so theres hope for people over 40
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope u all get BFP's soon xxxxxxx

thats fantastic huge congratulations:flower:


----------



## Flame589

truly_blessed said:


> Flame589 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got me aswell, despite being 2 days late. Just have to try and get positive again for this month !
> 
> oo flame, she finally got me as well, a day late again! that's May 30 days, June 31 days, July 32 days. Would love to know what's going on.Click to expand...

Sorry :witch: got you too. I started taking vit B6 so I reckon that could be why I was later than normal, but yes it is strange how you are getting later each month! X


----------



## Flame589

serendippy said:


> Ive not been in here in a while so hope everyone is doin ok x
> 
> Just to report..i got a faint line this morning and another faint line tonight. 12 months of thinkin it was never gonna happen to me and now i cant quite beleive it has lol. Im one of the real oldies on here at 43 so theres hope for people over 40
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope u all get BFP's soon xxxxxxx

Congratulations! Gives me a lot of hope x 
:hugs:


----------



## Lyns

serendippy said:


> Ive not been in here in a while so hope everyone is doin ok x
> 
> Just to report..i got a faint line this morning and another faint line tonight. 12 months of thinkin it was never gonna happen to me and now i cant quite beleive it has lol. Im one of the real oldies on here at 43 so theres hope for people over 40
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope u all get BFP's soon xxxxxxx

Yay.....huge congratualtions Serendippy. I think that has given us all a big smile and a lot of hope! xxx


----------



## patboy

Congratulations serendippy brilliant news.


----------



## Kimimi

Congrats! I'm 41, so feeling great about your news - still time for me, and we're working hard on it !!! 
x


----------



## mumoffive

OMG i am soooo pleased for you!! You are the first on our list!!!! Congratulations!! xx I am off to pop it on the first page!!


----------



## Missy

Yayyyy! Congrats Serendippy :)


----------



## truly_blessed

serendippy said:


> Ive not been in here in a while so hope everyone is doin ok x
> 
> Just to report..i got a faint line this morning and another faint line tonight. 12 months of thinkin it was never gonna happen to me and now i cant quite beleive it has lol. Im one of the real oldies on here at 43 so theres hope for people over 40
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope u all get BFP's soon xxxxxxx

Congratulations! That's exactly the news we need to hear, bring on the :dust: Certainly cheered me up


----------



## serendippy

Thanks everyone..good luck to u all xxxxx


----------



## Nise

Fantastic news Serendippy, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to you. :wine:

So ladies, it seems the soy delayed O by 2 days which I am very happy with - so now I'm just sitting out the 2WW. yawn yawn. :hugs:


----------



## 4HIM

i am 47, I know kind of old to be doing this again, but feel very strongly about it and I am very healthy exercise alot etc. My husband got a vasectomy reversal May 28th and he is only 38 and plenty of sperm. I have had pregnancy symptoms for 3 months now each time BFN I started B6 and baby aspirin this cycle. I don't understand how you can get all of the symptoms of pregnancy and not just in my head for sure and not be pregnant?:growlmad:


----------



## Lyns

4HIM, I feel the same.....seems I get all the symptons each month, yet a few months back, when I wasn't so key'ed up.....I never had any symptons, even when I was pregnant!

Maybe sometimes we are just looking so hard huh? Lots of luck to you hun xxx


----------



## 4HIM

I believe that I have been having chemical pregnancies but can't afford to go in and get any lab tests done. I have always had no problems in the past, but I am 47 now. Like I said, I am doing the B6 and baby aspirin started today that is supposed to help alot. Thanks for your response, I really appreciate it and feel encouraged that you got pregnant.


----------



## glitterqueen

serendippy said:


> Ive not been in here in a while so hope everyone is doin ok x
> 
> Just to report..i got a faint line this morning and another faint line tonight. 12 months of thinkin it was never gonna happen to me and now i cant quite beleive it has lol. Im one of the real oldies on here at 43 so theres hope for people over 40
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope u all get BFP's soon xxxxxxx

brilliant news congrats xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

nise
2ww for me too i am cd 22 have had cramps for 2 days and crying at the drop of a hat-think its af symptoms as they usually kick in bout day 21 so not hopeful hope you have more luck xx


----------



## Nise

Hope that's not the case Glitter (that your getting AF - not me falling pg, I hope that with all my heart) :rofl:. 

Welcome 4him - 47 isn't too old, not if you feel right about it and you're still getting your regular cycles. Good luck to you hun. 

Hope everybody is having a great weekend - I had to work today so my weekend starts here and includes Monday :happydance:


----------



## 4HIM

Missy said:


> ANiceCuppaTea said:
> 
> 
> I had my first child when I was 30, my second when I was 40 and my third when I was nearly 42. No "outside help" just smoke and alcohol-free, good healthy diet, prenatal vitamins and Spirulina through each pregnancy. (Then 18 months of breastfeeding each.)
> Now... trying again. And...... I'm 52. I know that some might say, "Why? You've had your family! You're too *OLD*, now!" Well, fine, it's been said before (_and to my face_,) I appreciate the opinion, but, I don't adhere to it whatsoever. The females on my Mother's side of the family tend to have children until later in life. (My own Mother was born when my Gran was 56. And my great-aunt had 21 children, the last when she was nearly 60!)
> I've taken two F.S.H. (follicle stimulating hormone) tests, both negative. I have a regular-as-clockwork 26-28 day menstrual cycle and NO signs whatsoever of peri-menopause. I have a completely boringly normal uterus, so the scan has shown. I just have less eggs to works with, I know that.
> 
> So, it's just a case of wait and see, keep trying, keep positive and know it will either happen, or it won't.
> Thanks for reading and... hello, I'm new here!
> 
> Ruddy good luck to you!! If your body is happy that you are still young enough then who has the right to say otherwise. I really hope it happens for you :)
> 
> As for me, I'm on CD 13 or thereabouts so I believe I should probably be BDing right now!? This hot weather and tiredness from work and night baby wakings isn't really making me feel like it though! lolClick to expand...

Wow thanks for the information about your family. I find that to be very encouraging as I am 47 and TTC


----------



## Marmee

Hi I'm a homeschooling mom of seven children and I am 39, soon to be 40 September. I am suspecting I am pregnant. Was not trying, and ended up having intimacy during a fertile period. I have many questions I have posted on tww forum but have not received any answers. Is it ok to post questions here? I am looking for support as well, as I am very concerned about the possiblity of being pregnant. My youngest is 7 and my oldest is heading to college in two weeks. I would appreciate ANY replies (feeling very alone and fearful).


----------



## mumoffive

Marmee, of course you are welcome to ask as many questions as you like. We will try and answer them. I am also in the 2ww [ or the 1ww] I was 38 when i fell with my dd and 39 with my ds, so will try my best. What are you worried about? x


----------



## Nise

Marmee - goodness I can't imagine having 7 children, to be honest, it's been such a long journey I'm struggling to imagine having 1 at the mo!!! But Mum is right, we are all here supporting each other just as much as we can and sharing our experiences - and you are more than welcome, so, bring on the questions lovely, it's impossible to be alone here. I've made some lovely friends and I'm sure you will too. :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

im so down i was told that B6 on top of pregnacare would help stop these early miscarriages and i have been taking it up until yesterday for 3 weeks and for those three weeks i have had the worst headaches and a severe migraine too so went to find out yesterday why i was getting them and was told to just stop taking the B6 and its has worked - this morning no headache fantastic but now im hoping that if we fall again i dont get the same thing again 8 is really enough and no-one will help us , no doctos or specialist as we are 43 me and DH 46 so we are on our own.
But am sure that soon there must be a good egg in there somewhere that will show and embedd properly and grow to a healthy 9 month little one for us xx


----------



## Nise

inkdchick said:


> im so down i was told that B6 on top of pregnacare would help stop these early miscarriages and i have been taking it up until yesterday for 3 weeks and for those three weeks i have had the worst headaches and a severe migraine too so went to find out yesterday why i was getting them and was told to just stop taking the B6 and its has worked - this morning no headache fantastic but now im hoping that if we fall again i dont get the same thing again 8 is really enough and no-one will help us , no doctos or specialist as we are 43 me and DH 46 so we are on our own.
> But am sure that soon there must be a good egg in there somewhere that will show and embedd properly and grow to a healthy 9 month little one for us xx

Hi hun, I don't know about B6 stopping early mc, but just wondered if you had had what they call the CD21 blood test for progesterone done. You can get these done via your normal GP (even just the nurse that does smears etc can order them) They say to do the test on CD21 but that is based on the so called 'normal' 28 day cycle - if your cycle is shorter than this get it done on whatever day would be normal for you that is approx 7 days before you would expect AF. If you have low progesterone levels then this could be contributing to your loses then there is something they can do with progesterone suppositories and such like. Demand to be helped by the medical profession you may not be able to get IVF on the NHS but there is an awful lot they can do and should do no matter what your age - if your doctor is being difficult, demand to be referred to a fertility specialist or change doctors. Don't let them bully you - the fact you are conceiving in the beginning proves that you are not over the hill yet. Good luck lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Alexp

4HIM said:


> i am 47, I know kind of old to be doing this again, but feel very strongly about it and I am very healthy exercise alot etc. My husband got a vasectomy reversal May 28th and he is only 38 and plenty of sperm. QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Your story is similar to mine. I posted on here a few pages back to give you ladies hope. Its still early days and high risk due to losing 5 babies in the past. Ive made it to 7 weeks and 1 day. Still keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Miracles do happen ladies. My husbands reversal was strong at first then diminished down ( after 4years although I got pregnant twice after his reversal), I thought I was pre menopausal too. So this little darling is a miracle - even more so if it goes alright.
> 
> I will keep you ladies updated if thats ok with you all:coffee:
> 
> Alex


----------



## Missy

Alexp said:


> 4HIM said:
> 
> 
> i am 47, I know kind of old to be doing this again, but feel very strongly about it and I am very healthy exercise alot etc. My husband got a vasectomy reversal May 28th and he is only 38 and plenty of sperm. QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Your story is similar to mine. I posted on here a few pages back to give you ladies hope. Its still early days and high risk due to losing 5 babies in the past. Ive made it to 7 weeks and 1 day. Still keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Miracles do happen ladies. My husbands reversal was strong at first then diminished down ( after 4years although I got pregnant twice after his reversal), I thought I was pre menopausal too. So this little darling is a miracle - even more so if it goes alright.
> 
> I will keep you ladies updated if thats ok with you all:coffee:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Yes please do Alex. Hope all goes well for you :)Click to expand...


----------



## firefliemoon

Marmee said:


> Hi I'm a homeschooling mom of seven children and I am 39, soon to be 40 September. I am suspecting I am pregnant. Was not trying, and ended up having intimacy during a fertile period. I have many questions I have posted on tww forum but have not received any answers. Is it ok to post questions here? I am looking for support as well, as I am very concerned about the possiblity of being pregnant. My youngest is 7 and my oldest is heading to college in two weeks. I would appreciate ANY replies (feeling very alone and fearful).

:hi: I just joined and saw your post and thought wow sounds like me!!! I also have seven children, homeschool, turn 40 in September (the 6th). I might be pregnant as well and have had two people ask me if I am the children's grandmother in the last month due to a head full of grey hairs. Ack!!!

My eldest turns 18 this year but won't be headed to college. She is a bit of a disaster and the reason why we haven't had anymore until she was going to move out. I have 6 well-behaved, wonderful children who give me hope and we are hoping to conceive this time. Just wanted to send you :hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Hello All

Looks like it wasnt to be for me as im in process of having a chemical i think. Devastated really but at least after a year of having no BFP's whatsoever, i know i can finally get pregnant which is some comfort.


----------



## hennaly

Marmee said:


> Hi I'm a homeschooling mom of seven children and I am 39, soon to be 40 September. I am suspecting I am pregnant. Was not trying, and ended up having intimacy during a fertile period. I have many questions I have posted on tww forum but have not received any answers. Is it ok to post questions here? I am looking for support as well, as I am very concerned about the possiblity of being pregnant. My youngest is 7 and my oldest is heading to college in two weeks. I would appreciate ANY replies (feeling very alone and fearful).

hi hun
Im also a mum of 7 and ttc number 8, if you want to talk or pm me or anything i would love to help you if i can:hugs:


----------



## Nise

Serendippy, I am so sorry to read your news, hun. I think you have a great attitude though, that's a very positive way of looking at it. I wish you much strength during this hard time. :hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Thanks Nise hun x

I must admit im bleeding at the mo but i had half expected it to be a lot heavier than what it is. Its a lot lighter than my normal AF and thats light lol. Never had a chemical before so dont know what to expect to be honest


----------



## Nise

serendippy said:


> Thanks Nise hun x
> 
> I must admit im bleeding at the mo but i had half expected it to be a lot heavier than what it is. Its a lot lighter than my normal AF and thats light lol. Never had a chemical before so dont know what to expect to be honest

No, I'm afraid I don't have any experience of chemicals either - wish I could advise you in some way or another. Had you got as far as registering the conception with your doctor? :hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Nise said:


> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nise hun x
> 
> I must admit im bleeding at the mo but i had half expected it to be a lot heavier than what it is. Its a lot lighter than my normal AF and thats light lol. Never had a chemical before so dont know what to expect to be honest
> 
> No, I'm afraid I don't have any experience of chemicals either - wish I could advise you in some way or another. Had you got as far as registering the conception with your doctor? :hugs:Click to expand...


No i hadnt, that was a job i was gonna do this week. Im goin to the docs tomoz tho cos im rhesus negative and we are not sure of my OH blood group so i think i might need the anti d injection..i hadnt even thought of that until i was reading a miscarriage thread earlier on. Im not sure i wud need it but best to be sure i guess.


----------



## Nise

Hopefully the Doc can shed some light on things. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Thanks hunny that means a lot xxxxxx


----------



## hellbaby

:happydance:Just wanted to share my news to give everyone a boost xx


----------



## hellbaby

So sorry to hear that, I've had 3 chemicals myself and know how devastating they are. Could it be implantation bleeding? :hugs:


----------



## hellbaby

So sorry to hear that Serendippy, I've had 3 chemicals myself and know how devastating they are. Could it be implantation bleeding? :hugs


----------



## mumoffive

Oh serendippy {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
I had a chemical..was about 5wks. If you want any info, just message me. Sorry to hear that, its rubbish. Remember after a m/c you are superfertile!!! Its no consolation i know xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

so sorry serendippy. it's like they say with chemicals isn't it, people never used to test so early and just tested when AF didn't show so were oblivious to the fact they were actually pregnant. It really does make me think about locking myself away from 10 dpo to 16 dpo to stop me from testing.

I'm sure this first BFP is the start of good things for you.


----------



## serendippy

mumoffive said:


> Oh serendippy {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> I had a chemical..was about 5wks. If you want any info, just message me. Sorry to hear that, its rubbish. Remember after a m/c you are superfertile!!! Its no consolation i know xxx

Aww thanks hun i might just take u up on that. Im gonna go docs today cos my bleeding is really not what i wud expect. Its not really turned into full flow or anything, more like heavy spotting. Not sure if this is normal or not.
yeh ive heard about the super fertile bit so we will get right stuck in around ovulation lol. xxxxx


----------



## serendippy

truly_blessed said:


> so sorry serendippy. it's like they say with chemicals isn't it, people never used to test so early and just tested when AF didn't show so were oblivious to the fact they were actually pregnant. It really does make me think about locking myself away from 10 dpo to 16 dpo to stop me from testing.
> 
> I'm sure this first BFP is the start of good things for you.

Oh god i know what u mean about testing early..its hard to be able to hold back and not test but these last few days have been very stressful really and not sure i wanna be doin that again.


----------



## serendippy

hellbaby said:


> So sorry to hear that, I've had 3 chemicals myself and know how devastating they are. Could it be implantation bleeding? :hugs:

Hiya hellbaby

I had a negative test yesterday so im assuming its not IB

Congrats on ur BFP tho hunny, it defo helps to know people of our age can still do it. Hope u a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## mumoffive

Well for me, my bleeding was more or less about the same as an AF. It was just [tmi] full of clots :( It just made me so sad. xxxx I never went to the doctor i just assumed it had all passed, but it made me think how awful it would have been to have a later miscarriage. Really hope things look up for you next month x


----------



## Nise

Serendippy - I hope all went well at the docs today :hugs:


----------



## Nise

hellbaby said:


> :happydance:Just wanted to share my news to give everyone a boost xx

Fab news, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you. :wine:


----------



## serendippy

Nise said:


> Serendippy - I hope all went well at the docs today :hugs:


Hey hun

Yeh he was loverly actually and very thorough. He spoke to the hospital for some advice cos he wasnt quite sure what to do lol. He basically said to keep an eye on me bleeding and if my cramps become painful ive got to go back.
Im kinda wondering if my wall wasnt thick enuff for egg to implant properly as my bleeding has been extremely light.


----------



## serendippy

mumoffive said:


> Well for me, my bleeding was more or less about the same as an AF. It was just [tmi] full of clots :( It just made me so sad. xxxx I never went to the doctor i just assumed it had all passed, but it made me think how awful it would have been to have a later miscarriage. Really hope things look up for you next month x

Mine hasnt had many clots at all to be honest and i know what u mean about being sad. 
I went to work this morning and all i cud think about was the last time i was in work and being pregnant and now im not..its silly really the things that go thru ur head


----------



## mumoffive

serendippy said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> Well for me, my bleeding was more or less about the same as an AF. It was just [tmi] full of clots :( It just made me so sad. xxxx I never went to the doctor i just assumed it had all passed, but it made me think how awful it would have been to have a later miscarriage. Really hope things look up for you next month x
> 
> Mine hasnt had many clots at all to be honest and i know what u mean about being sad.
> I went to work this morning and all i cud think about was the last time i was in work and being pregnant and now im not..its silly really the things that go thru ur headClick to expand...

I know exactly how you are feeling. I kept thinking those exact same things. It really is so upsetting and soul destroying. Even although you only know for a few days , it has such an impact on you. My dh had a beer one night and i thought, i cant have one and then i though well i can and i felt so sad :(


----------



## inkdchick

serendippy said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nise hun x
> 
> I must admit im bleeding at the mo but i had half expected it to be a lot heavier than what it is. Its a lot lighter than my normal AF and thats light lol. Never had a chemical before so dont know what to expect to be honest
> 
> No, I'm afraid I don't have any experience of chemicals either - wish I could advise you in some way or another. Had you got as far as registering the conception with your doctor? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No i hadnt, that was a job i was gonna do this week. Im goin to the docs tomoz tho cos im rhesus negative and we are not sure of my OH blood group so i think i might need the anti d injection..i hadnt even thought of that until i was reading a miscarriage thread earlier on. Im not sure i wud need it but best to be sure i guess.Click to expand...

See if it stops in a day or two coz apparantly you can have a light bleed at implanting for 5 days and then go and see you doc if you still have any other symptoms good luck x


----------



## bdwell1904

Serrendippy:hugs: 
hope everyone else is well. DS is getting married Sat if we can get him here from Iraq. Will have more time to catch up Sun nite. If there is any other big news would someone please let me know Hugs and prayers


----------



## hennaly

I bled for several weeks with Levi and kept thinking i cant be pregnant


----------



## hellbaby

Well it looks like I'm having yet another chemical, lines have been getting fainter and are now bfn. This is the 4th consecutive one and I'm finding it so hard to stay positive.


----------



## Lyns

Sorry to hear that Hellbaby :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Oh, im so sorry to hear that Hellbaby!

Well, im out..af definitely on her way, cervix low, soft and open and i have mild cramps. Oh, and the test says 'no', lol!

Onwards and upwards.Bring on a May baby, i say!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :)

Mwah Omi xxx


----------



## Nise

So sorry to hear your news Hellbaby - wishing you much strength. :hugs:

Sorry Omi that the dratted witch is looking imminent - like your positive vibe though and shall be keeping my fingers crossed you get your May baby. 

As for me, well CD23 of first soy cycle. Have been encouraged by my temps which have remained nice and high and much more level than normal. FF say's that chart looks to be a possible triphisic one from CD20, which is a good sign but doesn't really guarantee anything. 5 more days to get through before I think of testing. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend despite the weather which is pretty wet here in London. :flower:


----------



## Missy

Good luck Nise. Will be great if the soy works for you :)
I'm in my fertile phase apparently so DH thinks it's his birthday with all the baby dancing!! lol


----------



## Lyns

Nise, that it is pretty chart! And another nice little temp today! Fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## serendippy

hellbaby said:


> Well it looks like I'm having yet another chemical, lines have been getting fainter and are now bfn. This is the 4th consecutive one and I'm finding it so hard to stay positive.


Oops i think i thanked u first in that post when i shud clicked quote...really sorry to hear u have had a chemical..i know exactly how u feel. Are u trying immediately after each chemical? maybe thats why ur having consecutive ones do u think? I hope ur next one is a very sticky one..good luck xxxxx


----------



## hellbaby

serendippy said:


> hellbaby said:
> 
> 
> Well it looks like I'm having yet another chemical, lines have been getting fainter and are now bfn. This is the 4th consecutive one and I'm finding it so hard to stay positive.
> 
> 
> Oops i think i thanked u first in that post when i shud clicked quote...really sorry to hear u have had a chemical..i know exactly how u feel. Are u trying immediately after each chemical? maybe thats why ur having consecutive ones do u think? I hope ur next one is a very sticky one..good luck xxxxxClick to expand...

Do u think it could be that? Doc said it was ok to carry on after the 2nd one


----------



## serendippy

Well i had a chemical this last cycle and my GP told me to wait a cycle before trying again..i didnt really want to do that but my OH is kinda on the GP's side lol. Apparently there is a slightly higher risk of having another m/c immediately after but u tend to hear of loads of people who went full term after a m/c the previous cycle, so i dont know really.

With u having 4 in a row tho, it might be worth giving ur body a break for a cycle or two, give it time for ur hormones to get back in check etc.


----------



## glitterqueen

hell baby and serendippy
so sorry you r going through this- it sucks xxx
well I am cd 6-the soy shortened my cycle to 26 days but still with a perfect 14 day lp so its ivf for me- Im gutted I really don't want to do it but looks like its my only chance now but I was so sure this month. Just can't seem to get myself lifted at all and to make matters worse I had a really bad tummy bug all weekend and every time I eat I get really bad pains still I am just waiting to ov this month then I phone the clinic and start the tabs for 3 weeks then it all kicks off so I really want to be in good health and it feels like the world is conspiring against me to stop me being a mum. was supposed to be visiting a friend whos baby was born last night but oh has gone I can't face it sounds really selfish but I have had years of visiting other people in maternity wards and just can't do it any more. It is one of his friends really and none of then know we are ttc or about the m/c so I really can't paint on a smile especially when they both drink like fish have the worst lifestyle ever and were only trying for 3 months ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
sorry that all turned into a bit of a rant x


----------



## serendippy

Aww Glitterqueen my heart goes out to u xx i kno0w how u feel about it being so hard to become a mum...its supposed to be one of the most natural things to do and yet it can be the most struggling thing to do.

My fertility nurse rang me today..looks like im gonna be put on clomid so hopefully that will help things.


----------



## Lyns

Sorry you guys are going through this. Did you see this the other day......new advice on waiting or not after mc.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10880232


----------



## Nise

That's an interesting article Lyns, thanks for sharing. Based on that Serendippy and Hellbaby I'd just go for it.

Glitter - I'm so sorry hun, I was so hoping the soy would do it for you and somehow managed to miss that AF had got you. Hope you feel better soon so that you can be fit and strong for your IVF. Rant away, lovely. We all do a bit of that from time to time. I should know the outcome of my 1st Soy cycle in the next 3 days - I'm on tenderhooks at the mo and can't really concentrate properly on anything. I hate these last few days of the 2WW and in my case +2 more days to wait. :hugs:

Hope everyone else has had a good Monday. :flower:


----------



## hellbaby

Thanks everyone for being so supportive, it's all such a drag isn't it-it takes so much emotional energy.
My 2ww has become the 3ww lately, getting a BFP then waiting again to see if it sticks.:growlmad:
Positive vibes to us all xx


----------



## ArticBaby

serendippy said:


> Well i had a chemical this last cycle and my GP told me to wait a cycle before trying again..i didnt really want to do that but my OH is kinda on the GP's side lol. Apparently there is a slightly higher risk of having another m/c immediately after but u tend to hear of loads of people who went full term after a m/c the previous cycle, so i dont know really.
> 
> With u having 4 in a row tho, it might be worth giving ur body a break for a cycle or two, give it time for ur hormones to get back in check etc.

Just saw your ticker:hugs:

Sorry for your loss hun:cry:


----------



## serendippy

Thanks Articbaby xxxxxx


----------



## OHBABYOHBABY

Can I be pg? I am pretty much on schedule every cycle - 26 days. This cycle I am 2 weeks late and on day 41 with no AF. I got brown spotting at the time when I would have O'd so I thought I got an early AF -but if that was so I would have another AF by now. If it was O spotting I would have had my AF two weeks ago - so that rules both of those out. The only other thing I read was implantation spotting and it happened 7 days after I BD'd. I thought it was safe bc it was 2 days after my period and far enough away from when I would O, however maybe I o'd early for some flukey reason.

Either that or is this perimenopause. I have not had any peri symptoms and no late periods or anything. With the spotting and timing it all seems to poing to PG but I have no real symptoms other than a little tired and maybe peeing more - no sore breasts or nausea. I would be 5 weeks - 6 weeks on Thursday if it did indeed happen!

Any ideas or advice?? The sperm was young by the way so not sure if that matters!


----------



## hennaly

OHBABYOHBABY said:


> Can I be pg? I am pretty much on schedule every cycle - 26 days. This cycle I am 2 weeks late and on day 41 with no AF. I got brown spotting at the time when I would have O'd so I thought I got an early AF -but if that was so I would have another AF by now. If it was O spotting I would have had my AF two weeks ago - so that rules both of those out. The only other thing I read was implantation spotting and it happened 7 days after I BD'd. I thought it was safe bc it was 2 days after my period and far enough away from when I would O, however maybe I o'd early for some flukey reason.
> 
> Either that or is this perimenopause. I have not had any peri symptoms and no late periods or anything. With the spotting and timing it all seems to poing to PG but I have no real symptoms other than a little tired and maybe peeing more - no sore breasts or nausea. I would be 5 weeks - 6 weeks on Thursday if it did indeed happen!
> 
> Any ideas or advice?? The sperm was young by the way so not sure if that matters!

i guess the ony way to find out for sure is to do a test. Good luck, i hope you get the result you want:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

If you dont do a test then go the the early pregnancy unit at the local hospital they are briliiant in there and very understanding and will be able to do bloods and urine test there and then with instant results ( if you r in the uk, dont know about anywhere else), it sounds hopeful but im sure you would have had symptoms by now if you were pregnant hun, but am wishing you all the best , hope you are as im 43 and ttc xx


----------



## Nise

Well Ladies AF has got me damn her. CD1 again today. So on to soy cycle 2. 

Ohbaby - wondering if you've done a test. I hope you got the answer you wanted. 

Hope everyone else is okay and keeping busy. :hugs:


----------



## hellbaby

Nise said:


> Well Ladies AF has got me damn her. CD1 again today. So on to soy cycle 2.
> 
> Ohbaby - wondering if you've done a test. I hope you got the answer you wanted.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay and keeping busy. :hugs:

Boo for :witch:! :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Evening all......sorry the :witch: got you Nise.

Well, I'm somewhere in 2ww land. My chart is/was looking awesome, but I'm really not feeling it, and a dip today at 7dpo, which everyone else is saying is an Implantation Dip, is only making me feel more out! God I hate 2ww......I wish I could just sleep through it or something!

Actually, I'm not even convinced I'm 7dpo, I think I'm more like 4....I think I ov'd Sunday, and my temp was only elevated that morning as I had s couple of drinks Saturday night.

Oh well...time will tell, good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Marmee

hi hun
Im also a mum of 7 and ttc number 8, if you want to talk or pm me or anything i would love to help you if i can:hugs:[/QUOTE]


Hi, can I ask your age? I was wondering what to expect at 40...I found out I am pregnant. Very afraid of peers and family's reactions. It was not so good with number 6 and 7. I need clever ways to announce without looking ashamed, and clever ways that are honest in responsen to people who are rude and hurtful. 

I am also concerned because I got a faint line---wondered if that means that I am going to miscarry. I did that once and it was awful. I carried what I thought was a baby for 4 months. 

Any advice would be great, thank you.:cry:


----------



## Marmee

mumoffive said:


> Marmee, of course you are welcome to ask as many questions as you like. We will try and answer them. I am also in the 2ww [ or the 1ww] I was 38 when i fell with my dd and 39 with my ds, so will try my best. What are you worried about? x

Hi, I am now worried about the pregnancy. I found out I am pregnant, but with a very faint line at 20 dpo. I am so not looking forward to rude comments and dirty jokes about being bored and having to do "find" something to do (a joke because we have seven kiddos). I also hate the thought of family members. I don't plan to tell anyone until after I enter second trimester. 

I am sad and angry, fearful and confused.:cry:


----------



## Marmee

firefliemoon said:


> Marmee said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm a homeschooling mom of seven children and I am 39, soon to be 40 September. I am suspecting I am pregnant. Was not trying, and ended up having intimacy during a fertile period. I have many questions I have posted on tww forum but have not received any answers. Is it ok to post questions here? I am looking for support as well, as I am very concerned about the possiblity of being pregnant. My youngest is 7 and my oldest is heading to college in two weeks. I would appreciate ANY replies (feeling very alone and fearful).
> 
> :hi: I just joined and saw your post and thought wow sounds like me!!! I also have seven children, homeschool, turn 40 in September (the 6th). I might be pregnant as well and have had two people ask me if I am the children's grandmother in the last month due to a head full of grey hairs. Ack!!!
> 
> My eldest turns 18 this year but won't be headed to college. She is a bit of a disaster and the reason why we haven't had anymore until she was going to move out. I have 6 well-behaved, wonderful children who give me hope and we are hoping to conceive this time. Just wanted to send you :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I wish I could have seen your reply earlier. I can't figure out how to receive email notificaiton of replies :( 
I am 40 on the fifth of sept. we are so close! I have grey hairs too...I look like an old bozo the clown because they are curly and growing above my ears :( 
Thank you for sending me your thoughts and hugs! My girl just left us for school yesterday. REALLY hard thing to do. To say good-bye. And then when she landed she was irritated with me for asking her to call me every day or email me and let me known all is well. In fact, she is acting like she needs to be left alone :( all for....mommihood. Its for the birds sometimes. I love them all, and love babies and big families but I am not feeling the least bit loved or important to my oldest right now. and then I find out I'm expecting another....and not even trying. If you ahve advice on how to tell my family and what kind of approach to have about the pregnancy in general, I'd love to hear it. Thank you again! If I can figure out how to see if you reply, I'll check back.


----------



## glitterqueen

nise
so sorry hun i know how disappointed you must be xx
I am cd 10 -really weird loads of ewcm but still neg on ov test-I give up !!!- well not really lol!!
for you ladies who are worried about your family reaction re babies at 40- hold you head up high and be proud I think you are awesome xx


----------



## inkdchick

Marme please dont be sad or scared i think that you are fantastic and a shining example for me and ladies like me who are 43 or in their 40's you give us great hope i cant wait to be pregnant and hold me head up high as i have been told it wont happen now im 43 as im too old , you go girl !!! you are a superb lady and thank you for all the hope that you give us all xxxxxx


----------



## Nise

Thanks Glitter - Hmm, don't know what to make of your CM but hopefully it's a good thing and still plenty of time for O. Are you doing the soy again? I'm having another go.

Marme - So long as you and your OH are happy then it really doesn't matter what anybody else thinks. As Glitter says, hold your head up high and proud - you did it! So that's a wow from us. There's so many ladies not starting families until they are in their 40's these days, it's almost becoming common! lol. Congratulations and I wish you 9 happy, healthy months and hopefully a few more of us on here will be joining you very soon. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

hey nise
not doing soy this month but only because when I ov i start my ivf drugs and I am scared shitless. taking what is essentially hrt for 3 weeks then the fun begins. I am short protocol so dont have as much down reggin to do. everhopeful that I will get pg this month and not need to do it lol x


----------



## 2SpecialKids

hi all,

i'm 43, and mom to dd (6), and ds (19 mths). dd has been tested recently and we find out next week if she has autism spectrum disorder (likely she does), the little one was a preemie, complicated pregnancy, mulitple medical concerns in the first year +, just learned he has a genetic syndrome that explains all the health concerns. am waiting to learn if his dad or i also carry the syndrome.

with all the stress we were not active and not trying, but we've recently become a much happier couple again and now i feel like i might be KU. and i actually really really hope i am. my cycle used to be longish, but the last 3 cycles was about 26 days. with that cycle length i'm now in the final 1ww. i tested yesterday (i am not able to wait ;-) ). BFN.

feeling a bit crampy, and boobs feeling full. but i still breastfeed so that's not that unusual. and last month i started feeling crampy in the last week.

probably not KU. am i a complete idiot to be thinking about it? with 2 special needs kids, maybe i should just give up, but i would so much love to have a big family.


----------



## inkdchick

You are not an idiot 2specialkids i cant believe that you have the same cycles as me i am 25/26 days and ov on cd11 or 12 do you know when you ov as im never too sure and we have been trying for 2 years, good luck with the test results and you love your kids no matter what so dont worry


----------



## Nise

inkdchick said:


> You are not an idiot 2specialkids i cant believe that you have the same cycles as me i am 25/26 days and ov on cd11 or 12 do you know when you ov as im never too sure and we have been trying for 2 years, good luck with the test results and you love your kids no matter what so dont worry

Hey hun, I have similar cycle length to you usually around 26 - 27 days. Do you temp? That should help you pinpoint ovulation. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> hey nise
> not doing soy this month but only because when I ov i start my ivf drugs and I am scared shitless. taking what is essentially hrt for 3 weeks then the fun begins. I am short protocol so dont have as much down reggin to do. everhopeful that I will get pg this month and not need to do it lol x

Ooo yes, :dohh: Of course, the excitement starts here. So you have to wait for O before starting the drugs!? Forgive my ignorance but what does down reggin mean? Hope your having a nice weekend. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey Nise
apparently I ring the clinic when I o and they work out my drug regime then I start with the tabe. basically with ivf the drugs put you body into a false menopause and stop you ovulating- or down reggin- then the injections stimulate your ovaries to ov but producing a lot more eggs. because my body has already started to shut down cuz of my age It doesn't take that many drugs to shut it down completely hence a short drug protocol. thats all I know. as we are staying in sheffield we are looking at cottages in Peak district to rent cuz 14 days in a hotel would a bore me rigid and b bankrupt us
workin all weekend- boo- hope yours is better and this is your month xx


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> Hey Nise
> apparently I ring the clinic when I o and they work out my drug regime then I start with the tabe. basically with ivf the drugs put you body into a false menopause and stop you ovulating- or down reggin- then the injections stimulate your ovaries to ov but producing a lot more eggs. because my body has already started to shut down cuz of my age It doesn't take that many drugs to shut it down completely hence a short drug protocol. thats all I know. as we are staying in sheffield we are looking at cottages in Peak district to rent cuz 14 days in a hotel would a bore me rigid and b bankrupt us
> workin all weekend- boo- hope yours is better and this is your month xx

Gotcha, that makes perfect sense. Sorry you're having to work this weekend, I know only to well how much that sucks. I've got the weekend off and hopefully next week too, though I am on standby till Wednesday. Cottage sounds like a nice idea, I hope you find somewhere. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
just ov a day early. Phoned the clinic , start the drugs next monday have to be at clinic at 10 am on wed 22 sept for my first injection egg collection any time from 4th oct. I think I need to lie down in a dark room. got a cottage bout 20 miles from clinic so going to book it tonight. also paid for my drugs £603 so now off to transfer money into account before everything else turns into rubber and bounces lol x


----------



## inkdchick

Nise said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> You are not an idiot 2specialkids i cant believe that you have the same cycles as me i am 25/26 days and ov on cd11 or 12 do you know when you ov as im never too sure and we have been trying for 2 years, good luck with the test results and you love your kids no matter what so dont worry
> 
> Hey hun, I have similar cycle length to you usually around 26 - 27 days. Do you temp? That should help you pinpoint ovulation. :hugs:Click to expand...

No i dont temp or do opks or anything i am just in tune with what my body is doing as i am only tring to get the healthy egg ( the f.s has told us my eggs arent any good so we are not really stressing out over it anymore) and are just enjoying each other a lot and hoping that the relaxed approach works.
I ov on either cd10 or cd11 on a very rare occasion cd12 but always know when it happens as i get stabbing shooting pains and lots of ewcm and i get really horny my OH stands no chance of sleep :rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

i wish you all the best glitterqueen and have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## bdwell1904

Nise and Glitter.. since you both have tried soy was wondering how or if it changed your cycle or ov time. Thnx


----------



## Nise

bdwell1904 said:


> Nise and Glitter.. since you both have tried soy was wondering how or if it changed your cycle or ov time. Thnx

Bearing in mind that I have only done soy for one cycle and the object of my usage was an attempt to delay ovulation. On average I was ovulating around CD10. I took 100mg of soy on CD5 - 9 and did not ovulate until CD12. My Luteal Phase which is usually around 15-16 days remained at 15. So overall cycle length 27 days (2 days longer than usual and not a bad thing in my opinion.)

The other difference I noticed was AF - I've always considered myself lucky in this department - I don't get cramps and pains as such maybe a dull, dragging feeling but that would usually not come until blood flow had started. From the soy cycle I got a touch of PMS from about a week before AF was due and when AF arrived, far from being the hum dinger I was expecting it was actually light and a bit scanty. 

I am currently on my 2nd cycle of Soy - took the first lot last night on CD5 again - One thing I've noticed, even though I am only 5 days into this cycle - my temps are holding a lot more steady than they usually do - creating quite a nice smooth chart instead of the rocky mountain, saw tooth thing I usually paint! Hope that helps hun. I was scared of doing the soy and altering my cycles but so far so good. (and I did speak to my FS about it admittedly after I'd started it!) :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

I took Soy for two cycles, to do the opposite of Nise, shorten my follicular phase, lengthen my luteal phase and make me Ov earlier. It did nothing for me at all. Mind you I was fairly immediately post Clomid at that point so maybe my body was used to the stronger stuff (although I was ovulating fine)

Well, I'm somwhere between 9 and 12 dpo depending on who you believe...Ff or me. I've actully overriden FF as it was pissing me off. I only have a 9 day LP normally, so when it gets all excited and I get to 10 or 11dpo on the chart and gives me high scores, and raises my hopes up, I had to sort it out! Damn thing had me ovulating even before I got a high on my monitor!

BFN, however y'day and today and temp down so now way I can be preggars. Roll on next cycle....it'll be a Clomid cycle again.........ugh!


----------



## glitterqueen

bdwell1904 said:


> Nise and Glitter.. since you both have tried soy was wondering how or if it changed your cycle or ov time. Thnx

the soy brought my ov forward by one day to cd 13, it has this month as well even though I wasn't taking this month?? accupuncture brought my original ov from 15/16 to exactly 14.
I noticed with soy loads more ewcm, but had a really painful period-don't know if related or not x


----------



## bdwell1904

Thanks ya'll. Just wondering cause I took it 3-7CD, Aug.2-5. According to FF should have ov on Aug 14. but didn't feel any ov pains until Aug. 18, then cm (tmi)completly dried up on Aug. 22. Am supposed to start Friday but no pms symptoms... maybe lengthened my cycle. I don't know just throwing darts lol but what day do I count for dpo??


----------



## Nise

So there was me all happy yesterday about my nice even non rocky mountain pre O temps and then this morning they took a sky dive :hissy: - I had to do an emergency OPK on CD7 - it was negative - phew. 

Hope everyone's having a good day despite the shitty rainy weather. I WANT THE SUMMER BACK :growlmad:


----------



## Darlah

Well the thread title is "TTC 40 plus! Lets share the ups and downs!" I'm 40 plus 6 months and I'm having a great big down. I can't decide if I have already O'd or about to and it doesn't seem to matter cause my hubby seems to be avoiding me like he's afraid he might get me pregnant or something.....Ugh. I should ovulate this weekend but my CM tell me it's now...FF tells me it may have already happened. I have all but begged hubby for sex and all he can do is get through this work week (ends today) because a 12 day vacation will start. Which was great when I thought I would be ovulating 3 days from now but not if we are missing it entirely. So sorry to lay this on you guys ...it seems very petty but a big downer for me right now. Good Luck to all and maybe I'll get lucky tonight...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e566f


----------



## serendippy

Hiya everyone, hope ya all doin well xx

Well i was supposed to have ovulated last weekend but it seems i havent according to my temps..maybe the chemical has thrown it off a bit. Im a bit confused tho cos im getting an absoloute ton of creamy cm which i normally get in my 2ww, so my signs are conflicting at the mo.

On the plus side, if i ovulate this coming weekend my OH has said we can try (yippee) so im a bit more upbeat now


----------



## Darlah

serendippy said:


> Hiya everyone, hope ya all doin well xx
> 
> Well i was supposed to have ovulated last weekend but it seems i havent according to my temps..maybe the chemical has thrown it off a bit. Im a bit confused tho cos im getting an absoloute ton of creamy cm which i normally get in my 2ww, so my signs are conflicting at the mo.
> 
> On the plus side, if i ovulate this coming weekend my OH has said we can try (yippee) so im a bit more upbeat now

Sounds like we are in the same boat...just can't get the signs to all point in the same direction:wacko:


----------



## bdwell1904

Darlah said:


> ...it seems very petty but a big downer for me right now. Good Luck to all and maybe I'll get lucky tonight...
> 
> 
> Hun petty, perky doesnt matter we are here for you. Sometimes it feels better to just have your say and get it off your chest:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## glitterqueen

hey girlies
ned your opinion on something i have ibs but recently its been really bad and not clearing up. trouble is the symptoms all fit ovarian cancer and now I have scared myself silly. I had a lap in Nov and a d and c for m/c on feb so do you think if there was anything the lap would have picked it up?? i really shouldn't google symptoms x


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> hey girlies
> ned your opinion on something i have ibs but recently its been really bad and not clearing up. trouble is the symptoms all fit ovarian cancer and now I have scared myself silly. I had a lap in Nov and a d and c for m/c on feb so do you think if there was anything the lap would have picked it up?? i really shouldn't google symptoms x

Awe, Glitter when you say lap is that short for laparoscopy? If so, then relax and breath - that is one of the methods used to detect Ovarian cancer, so I'm pretty sure they would have picked up on that. Sounds to me like you have stressed yourself out completely and this is probably contributing to the fact the ibs is not clearing up. Also, wondering if the meds you are taking for fertility reasons might be irritating the ibs - could be worth giving the clinic a call - if just to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

nise
yeah it was a laparoscopy and I am just being a worry wort!! it all started bout 8 weeks ago after 2 courses of anti biotics for kidney infection and in my heart I know this but my dad died of cancer. I don't start the meds until mon but the clinic have told me not to take my usual ibs meds so will speak to my own gp as i have appt with him on 6th Sept will just have to go back on pepermint tea and pro biotics but thanks for replying i just needed someone else to run it past and my friends alread think I am mad lol!!


----------



## bdwell1904

Glitter it is probably just a twitch with the IBS, seeing as you have an appt soon I would def. tell the DR. about your worries. Rathered be safe than sry. Iykwim


----------



## Nise

Evening All, hope everyone is enjoying the start of the long weekend. I say long, it's not for me, I have to work on Monday a good 12 hour stretch :hissy:

Just thought I'd update on my 2nd cycle of soy. CD10 today has usually been O day for me but not today - opk negative. I'm so happy about this. :happydance:


----------



## glitterqueen

brill news hope its your month xxxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

mumoffive said:


> Hi, im 42 and ttc my 6th. I have 5 children..3 older sons and two toddlers and this will be my last. Sadly i managed to conceive and got my bfp a few wks ago only to miscarry. Some days im ok, other days i miss being pregnant and feel really sad about it. Please post if you are in your forties and ttc and tell us all a little bit about yourself. TTC at this age brings so many ups and downs and frustrations...and of course happy endings too!!!!! So looking forward to chatting to you all. xxxxx
> 
> ***Sharing our ups and downs BFP/Members list***:dust:
> 
> Mumoffive
> Lyns
> Mogsanddogs
> Omi
> glitterqueen
> Nise
> Tigerstoo
> Minno
> Bdwell1904
> Justjack
> FBbaby
> Mumtofour
> WannaB
> Maggysy11
> Sparky67
> Articbaby
> Pinktriffle
> Flame589
> mm3
> Babyanise
> Serendippy
> Missy
> Frogger3240
> Inkdchick
> Patboy
> ANiceCuppaTea
> ​

Hi Mumof5
My names Ro i turned 40 3wks ago
I lost my little 1 a yr ago and have been tryin hard ever since!With no luck
I was at my Doc 9days ago & she has finally decided to refer me to gynae!
At last!! Im pleased about that becus it felt like i was battling her!!
Her attitude was you have 3children ur 40!! Why wud u possibly want more? I met my hubby 8yrs ago,we got married 3yrs ago and have Ben 21months old,i kno he too wants at least 1 more,hes v good to my other 2 children. I feel its my choice and i wud love at least 1more!At least!
I know there are women out there who havent been as lucky as me,and i sympathise with them,but you cant help wanting what you want!
Somebody on this site tried to make me feel guilty/greedy for wantin 1 more! Said at my age i didnt deserve any help!!How dare she! I think we all need help!We all deserve it,we may not get it!!But never the less its our business!! Im havin my 21day bloods done early Sept my Doc seems to reckon i shud have my app shortly afterwards?
I hope i havent insulted anybody or upset any1!
I would love to join this thread
Thx BabyC xx


----------



## bdwell1904

Baby carey that is one thing I have never understood...what makes someone else a judge on anyones life. I think it is just wrong to try to tell someone else how to be happy, sad, grieve, want. Sometimes I want to say " my drivers license says grown ass woman" I can make my own breaks and own mistakes and take what comes from it. I didn't get to 44, being through everything I have been through only to need someone else to tell me how to live. I'm sry just some thread post throughout b&b this week have really got me upset. Not to me personally, but still. I was taught if you can't say something nice or productive, shutup. After reading and following (ok stalking) similar minds, it just gets me how ppl can be. Sry about the rant. Don't let anyone discourage you. Stay positive


----------



## BABYCAREY

bdwell1904 said:


> Baby carey that is one thing I have never understood...what makes someone else a judge on anyones life. I think it is just wrong to try to tell someone else how to be happy, sad, grieve, want. Sometimes I want to say " my drivers license says grown ass woman" I can make my own breaks and own mistakes and take what comes from it. I didn't get to 44, being through everything I have been through only to need someone else to tell me how to live. I'm sry just some thread post throughout b&b this week have really got me upset. Not to me personally, but still. I was taught if you can't say something nice or productive, shutup. After reading and following (ok stalking) similar minds, it just gets me how ppl can be. Sry about the rant. Don't let anyone discourage you. Stay positive

Hi BD
Thanks for your support xx
I mean that!! I hate when other peoples narrow minds spoil others lives
I dont understand that!Im the type of girl who says "good on ya ya got what ya wanted" not the 1 who says F**K her i wanted that!Im gonna spoil sumbodys day with my big mouth and begrudgery!!
Sorry im not gonna start a rant here!! I understand we all have our own minds and voice our opinions but how dare anybody tell me at 40!!40!! What to do!How to live my life! NO WAY! I am v proud to b my own person
Thanks again xx BD


----------



## Nise

Welcome Babycarey - Sorry you got the raw end of someone else's bitterness. I try to remain pretty open minded on here, but sometimes it is hard. 

Well Ladies, I am pretty disillusioned with ttc today. All my fertility signs seem to contradict each other. For the last 2 days my temps have gone up and I fully expect FF to put in dotted cross lines for a CD9 O. Yesterday I did 2 opk's one at around midday which was negative and a 2nd one at 6.30pm which was positive (I use the smiley face ones so no line squinting required). I had quite a lot of pain in my right ovary late last night and this morning opk is again negative and any fertile CM has dried up. So I think I o'd on CD10 but will probably spend the whole cycle not really knowing coz of conflicting data. So I don't think the soy has had any impact on anything this cycle and I am left here confused.com and a tad fed up.

Sorry to share a low, I much prefer sharing the highs :growlmad:


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise
don't give up maybe u were gearing up to ov but never quite made it? I know what you mean about conflicting results I had that last month too loads of ewcm early on then dried up but got a positive opk. Maybe there are two eggies making their way out .... heres to twins lol
I am day cd 19 and 6 days past ov I think and have really bad pelvic pain and sore boobs but trying not to read into them .. start ivf tabs tomorrow 8 am no lie in for me
take care xx


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> Nise
> don't give up maybe u were gearing up to ov but never quite made it? I know what you mean about conflicting results I had that last month too loads of ewcm early on then dried up but got a positive opk. Maybe there are two eggies making their way out .... heres to twins lol
> I am day cd 19 and 6 days past ov I think and have really bad pelvic pain and sore boobs but trying not to read into them .. start ivf tabs tomorrow 8 am no lie in for me
> take care xx

Thanks Glitter, who knows hey, I wouldn't mind twins except maybe for the giving birth bit Ouchee x 2 :rofl: With regard to symptoms, I never used to get any till the soy! :ignore::ignore::ignore: How hard is that though! :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

my friend had twins - she said the worst bit was breathing a sigh of relief then realizing she had to do it all again!! lol


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> my friend had twins - she said the worst bit was breathing a sigh of relief then realizing she had to do it all again!! lol

:rofl: Good point.

Well, Ladies still no crosshairs - guess tomorrow will confirm a possible CD12 O. Am getting a bit fed up of this now.

It's very quiet around here apart from you Glitter! Hope everyone is okay and just keeping busy. :hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Hello everyone...how are we all doin?

Got a few days off work and its been bliss lol, and had fab weather too!

I got a massive dip on my chart yesterday and it went back up high today....id normally be really excited about that cos it looks like an implantation dip.....but.....ive not had any sex at all during me fertile window lol. I keep looking at it longly thinkin why cant that happen on other months lol.


----------



## Missy

Hi all,
Well I'm opk'ing with a vengeance this cycle. I need to know if I'm actually ov'ing. I'm still breastfeeding which can apparently delay ov so if I don't get a positive opk test I'm gonna start taking vitex next cycle. I'm a woman with a mission now! lol.
Yes it is quiet on here...let's hope it's cos there are some bfp's happening and the ladies are too busy celebrating to log in eh? :)


----------



## Nise

Evening all. So having been waiting for cross hairs for what seems to be like ages now, and then all of sudden I put in this mornings temp dip and I am, according to FF 5 dpo!!! - I'm sure I have no idea what's going on. To be honest I am wondering if this cycle turns out to be anovulation. :shrug:


----------



## glitterqueen

thats disapointing Nise- this ttc is so difficult have a big cyber hug!! Just keep b'ding- never say never and its always when you least expect it xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey ladies
not much to report except started hrt for ivf and the sweating is pretty bad- if this is what menopause is like count me out!! I thought by the amount of sweat produced I would have lost loads of weight but noooooooooooo not even a pound and all I am eating is fruit, veg and good stuff- 4 lbs in 3 weeks its not fair !!! oh an I am covered in bit teenage spots- hope that means I have teenage eggies as well lol x


----------



## Nise

Oh Glitter, that doesn't sound like much fun, but if it's got to be done then so be it. It'll all be worth it when you get your lovely bfp. :hugs:


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

_Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation *may *have occured between CD 8 and CD 13._

Oh well, at least we pinpointed it to within a WEEK.... grr... :wacko:


----------



## Alexp

Well ladies I said I would keep you updated. Scan pic on profile

Had 12+ scan today and am 13weeks tomorrow. I was by far the oldest mum to be in there at 46. I dont care though my baby was there and healthy- no signs of Downs Sydrome or any other abnormality. I was so relieved at this. Its still early days for me but as each week passes its one step further.

Hope this gives you ladies some uplift into the fact your never too old to get caught naturally. Good Luck to everyone natural & IVF :thumbup:


----------



## Nise

Hello Ladies, sorry I've been awol my lovely little mac book tried to die so I've been without my computer. Have managed to rig old desk top one up while I'm waiting for the other to be fixed - boy is it slow!!!!

Alexp - great news, hun and congratulations. 

Well so far I've made it to 13dpo - it's been a strange cycle and I'm holding little hope - a couple more days to go until I am put out of my misery. 

Hope everyone is doing good and looking forward to a nice weekend. Have fun. :hugs:


----------



## hellbaby

Nise said:


> Hello Ladies, sorry I've been awol my lovely little mac book tried to die so I've been without my computer. Have managed to rig old desk top one up while I'm waiting for the other to be fixed - boy is it slow!!!!
> 
> Alexp - great news, hun and congratulations.
> 
> Well so far I've made it to 13dpo - it's been a strange cycle and I'm holding little hope - a couple more days to go until I am put out of my misery.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good and looking forward to a nice weekend. Have fun. :hugs:

Wondered where you'd gone! x


----------



## Missy

Nice one Alexp :):)


----------



## Omi

What a great uplifting update from Alexp - it put a smile on my face! Particularly as a friend told me another ivf failed with her and she's 43 so feeling the pinch too but she'll be glad to hear about this one! :)

Well, im back to square one as this cycle was totally effed up. No peak on cbfm AND ov'd early!! Argh! Should have just gone with ewcm and i would have been in with a chance at least. oh, well..onwards and upwards and all that jazz :)

Hope everybody's enjoying their weekend!

Omi xxx


----------



## Nise

Oh Omi, what a pain in the arse. I use opks but generally start the bd marathon when I first see the old EWCM and try to maintain every 2-3 days - not that it's got us anywhere as yet - but we're not giving up! No Siree! :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: g'day ladies!

I'm new to this thread but not to B&B, it's nice to see you here Glitter (sooo excited for you re: IVF -sorry about the sweats) and Nise (charting OV makes my head spin off too. good on you for sticking with it, may the force be with you sister!) I've been away from the site for quite a while 'cus I needed a little chill out period but hope you guys are happy for me to join in here?

For those that don't already know anything about me, I'm 41 and DH and I are TTC #1. We've been married two years and he has an 8 yr old DD from a previous partnership. I had a MMC and D&C end of Jan. this year and I have been busy going to Acupuncture, Naturopath, G.P., Fertility Specialist since. All towards my goal of having a baby. Anyhoo...I kinda crashed about a month ago 'cus it all became too much (after learning about a poor AMH test result.) I'm just getting back some hope again and looking for a path in the TTC journey that affords more balance for me.

I need a bit of advice please. I think I was a bit stupido and jumped into using natural prog. cream post OV. last month. I was only using a pea sized amount twice a day but... Anyways, AF never showed and I POAS 7 or 8 times - all BFN from CD 27 - 34. I have always had a spot on 28 day cycle. So...even though I read that the small amount of prog. I was taking shouldn't prevent AF, I was advised to stop taking it completely to bring on AF. I stopped taking it CD 35 after another cautious pg. test - BFN. No AF but instead I OV'd straight away, I mean the OV pain I always get, and profuse wet CM. DH and I BD'd reg. as soon as I noticed the wet CM and now that I'm approx. 6 days post OV, should I start using cream again? OR...just leave it out? I have super sore nipples (sorry tmi) and I'm nauseous but I think it's from messing around with my hormones. I really regret this little experiment but how do I sort it out?

thanks for any/all advice. xo


----------



## meg1991

Hi there I am 41 and TTC our first for about a year and half off and on. I have been seeing a fertility specialist for about 5 months. I have unexplained fertility and my husband seems to be ok. The only thing that he found when I had a Lap surgery 3 weeks ago) was the my right tube was "restricted" (the dye was coming out very slow and little of it when he forced it through) . He opened the tube up and I just had my period. So we try again this month. 

I did have 3 IUI's prior to the surgery but the only problem is that since I have been seeing him each month I get monitored for ovulation ( you know blood test and US) I ovulate from my right ovary every time. I seem to notice that in the past year that my ovulation pain is always the right side....which is why I probably am not pregnant now because the tube was restricted. 

I also had a post coitel test which showed that the sperm were not moving. Doc told me that could mean that I have a hostile environment which is why they do IUI's. Anyway, he wanted me to start clomid this month and I chicken out. The main reason is because this last period since my surgery was SO BAD. I never bled like that and I felt aweful. I was worried too take the clomid and feel worse. So I will just do it natural with the exception of the IUI and If it does not work this month I will try the clomid. I heard horrible things about it! I am so sensitive to meds. Any one else take clomid. I am really tire frustrated and just feel like this so cold the way it is being done. My husband and I just don't even DTD for fun! UGH!! I am just spent! I want a baby so bad but I will not do IVF! There is no reason I should not get pregnant. Anyone else?


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies, hope we're all having fun in the sun today!

Groovygirl - I wish I could help but I know nothing about progesterone cream use and how much of an effect it might have on the hormones. I hope yours settle back down though. :flower:

Megg - Sorry you're having such a cold old journey, it gets like that sometimes. I have heard a lot of stories about girls having the lap and dye and getting pg very quickly after it especially if a blockage looks like it has been cleared. So here's to hoping that happens for you. With regards to the hostile CM - I have often wondered whether that might be my problem - anyway I found a product called fertilCM made by the makers of fertilaid and have ordered some. They are just tablets you take that supposedly help to regulate the hormones and make your CM good. I'll keep you posted as to the changes - I'm waiting for it to arrive and hope it comes tomorrow as I have a horrid feeling tomorrow will be CD1 - AGAIN!


----------



## bdwell1904

Hey all
Nise ~no fun in the sun for me as this is my on week lol
groovey ~everything I read said to use the prog cream from ov until 14 dpo, if you get a - hpt then quit using it and start over again next cycle, if + hpt then continue use until 2nd tri
Meg~ in early 90's I had TL then a reversal and was told my tubes were still blocked. I do understand the tired and stressed part as I tried for 5 yrs before the test, maybe having it was what unblocked one as Nise said, I have gotten pregnant at least twice in the last 5 yrs so you never know...
Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hi and thanks for replies ladies! I have decided to cut the amount of cream I've been using in half and continue taking it until 14 DPO if no BFP then... I will not take it again until I have a BFP to boost/sustain prog. levels throughout preg. I have had two CD21 prog tests and they were both really good (56, 42) so perhaps topping up with the recommended 1/8 - 1/4 tsp 2 x day post OV was just too much. I got really caught up in the hype of all the benefits and jumped in. Don't get me wrong, it might not be the right thing for me but I do realise it can make all the difference in the world to some.

welcome Megg! wow, what a journey! would love to stay in touch, also 41 and TTC #1. I have just received insurance approval to go ahead with laperoscopy, hysteroscopy, endometrial biopsy and dye studies. and then...IUI (we have also drawn a line at no IVF but...I'm starting to waver) (DH doesnt know that tho) I am also OV'ing from only one side so it'll be interesting to see what's discovered through lap. procedure. stay the course sweets, sadly it can be a little tougher for us to get that BFP and keep it but...not impossible. I totally get that you're spent though. I'm just recovering from an emotional crash! I took a couple months off...everything. Acupuncture, Naturopath, tests, specialist appt.'s, all of it. I was soooo frustrated and starting to 'come undone.' I'm just starting to come back to it now but in a real cautious, one step at a time, don't become a freak approach!:wacko:

have a great day everyone


----------



## meg1991

Hiya ladies! Hope all is well and thanks for welcoming me!! 

Nise- thanks for the kind words. I know I ma not the only one in this boat otherwise we would not all be here. It;s nice to share this journey with people that understand. Even some of the people that have gotten their BFP's still are so supportive because they can empathize. you are the second person that I have heard say about the dye test and how it cleans things out and they get pregnant right away. Hopefully that will be the case for me. We shall see! I have changed my diet for the hostile CM and I am going to use preseed. I heard it works great! I am also drinking red clover tea. I heard it is good for women TTC over 40 and helps the uterus to be friendlier. Next Monday I go back to the FE and they will monitor me and do another post coital test. If I pass I will not need the IUI but if I fail then I will. Anyway I hope you don't get AF and that you get a big fat BFP! How long have you been TTC? Have you been to a FE? thanks again for listening!

bdwell1904- I know you understand. Like I said we would not all be here if we did not. I guess a TL is tubal Ligation? That makes sense that the surgery did something to help. I really hope it helps me! I know the period that I had after the surgery was HORRID! I really shed A LOT! I guess that is good huh? Are you TTC again? I wish you luck and well!! Thanks again !!!

Groovygrl- thanks for the welcome! I would def like too stay in touch! WOW sometimes you think you are the only one out there and then people like you ladies reach out! It is just nice NOT TO FEEL SO ALONE! I agree on it just taking longer...41 is not that old ...the FE's make you feel like you are out of time! My sister got pregnant after trying 5 months at 40 and her second at 42. With no help! 
I had the laperoscopy/hysteroscopy/dye studies minus the endo biopsy. What was the biopsy for? I guess you read that I have been OV from the right and that is where they found the restricted tube. He said there was probably thick mucus in it. When are you having your procedure? It was not that bad. The doc that did mine did a great job. I have three small incisions that healed beautifully I was just tired a lot the first week and of course very sore and bloated in the stomach. I bled for about 6-7 days when they say it is only about 3-5 days they said it was because I did not take the pill for a month. They want you to take the pill to stop OV and it helps with the bleeding after the surgery. The IUI's are no big deal. My FE said to me before the procedure. "I like you a lot but I want you pregnant and out of here." He is so nice but sometimes you just feel like a cattle number. I was scared to have the surgery but I am glad that I did because it explained a lot. I also did the Accu and chinese herbs last year and I am thinking of starting again. 
Hun, I have had several of those emotional crashes!! My brother and his wife are giving birth in 2 days. Let me tell you how hard this has been!! She is 40 almost 41 and got pregnant new years eve (2009 into 2010), while they were broken up. YEP you heard me right... broken up! Around January of 2009 she had ended it because he could not commit! They got back together in April 2009 because he missed her and got engaged that month and 3 weeks later he ended it. She was PISSED ( I don't blame her!) Here is the kicker.... they started talking again around November 2009 and getting together here and there. She told me later around February of this past year (she was about one month pregnant ) that she called him to ask him if he wanted to get together on New Years Eve and he said yes and BAM she got pregnant! They got married this past april and she is having a C section wed. I am excited about the baby of course but this has been gut wrenching for me! She told me that the last couple of years they were together (out of the 5 or 6) they never really thought they could get pregnant because they did not use protection. I know she wanted to get pregnant for a while because when they got engaged in April of 2009 she wanted a small wedding and have it later that fall because she wanted to really get into trying harder to get pregnant. We all like her ...in fact we still stayed in touch with her for a while (she was heart broken over the breakup). My mom called her here and there to see how she was doing and she told my mom that she was going to have a baby within the year no matter what. makes you wonder huh? Now wouldn't that be hard to deal with???? 
Anyhoo, sorry to get in to so much detail but I think it bothers me more than I realize. I really do understand what everyone is going through! WE all have the same goal! We will ALL get our BFP!!!! Keep me posted when you will have your procedure. chat with you soon! 

Have a great day ladies!!!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

groovy
not sure about this but didn't want toread and run. I know accupuncture is good for regulating hormones so maybe a few more sessions of that or try agnus castus? hopefully it will settle down for next cycle xx


----------



## Nise

:witch: flew in this morning. So I'm sitting having a drop of this :wine: till I get like this :drunk:. I am not gonna get down. Might start the soy a little earlier this cycle which reminds me I had better go do some research while I am still capable. :rofl:

Meg - yes, I have done the FE route - All tests are normal and okay and so is OH. I've had scans that have proved O. He just witteres on about unexplained infertility, age, IVF and doner eggs and I just ignore him and carry on my own sweet way.


----------



## bdwell1904

Nise sry that old bag got ya hun


----------



## hellbaby

Nise said:


> :witch: flew in this morning. So I'm sitting having a drop of this :wine: till I get like this :drunk:. I am not gonna get down. Might start the soy a little earlier this cycle which reminds me I had better go do some research while I am still capable. :rofl:
> 
> Meg - yes, I have done the FE route - All tests are normal and okay and so is OH. I've had scans that have proved O. He just witteres on about unexplained infertility, age, IVF and doner eggs and I just ignore him and carry on my own sweet way.

You go girl!


----------



## groovygrl

thanks glitter - ya I also think Acupuncture's the way ahead. I have surgery scheduled next week and i planned to go see her again after that anyway. Just to help the healing process and as she put it 'restore the pathways' that have been disrupted/severed through surgery. After that... a few cycles of herbs and acupuncture and then I'll make the decision when/if IUI after that.

Yup, it's time for me to take a page out of Nise's book and carry on my own sweet way. One foot in front of the other, in my time.- I recognise I'm always in danger of running at breakneck speed towards every method, modality, potion and program.

I get you meg - I felt like one of the many poor cows in a herd waiting for the insemination man to prod me through the system! WOW! it made me so angry. It is a business and there was no interest in really listening or approaching the process in an intimate and 'whole-istic' way. I could go on and on about my journey through the repro clinic in the last few months. I tried to explain that my journey needed to be one of grace and ease and I just got "YOU DONT HAVE TIME, you need to do this, this and this now! one after the other in quick successsion (Surgery, lipiodol flush, IUI, IVF, IVF w donor eggs)" I have been hurried along on the phone, out of the office, hurry, hurry, hurry you silly old cow. Oh yeah and don't forget to pay on your way out!:dohh: what makes me really upset is that I am paying BIG bucks to go to this RE and private clinic, I mean I'm not even in the public system (not that I would begin to qualify) and the way this whole thing operates is shocking! I honestly don't believe I'm hard to deal with at all! But...they keep giving me the 'hurry up' about everything.

Done raging now.Sorry. Will test on Sunday am. if no AF. cut my prog. cream use down to 1/8 tsp. once a day and will get blood test prior to surgery (wed) if no AF. have a great day everyone. 

Sorry about AF nise. Boo her!


----------



## truly_blessed

interesting article for the UK ladies here x

https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/therepo...the_globalisation_of_fertility_treatment.html


----------



## yo_yo506

Hi All

I am 41 and wanting to conceive my 2nd child (well technically 4th, but I miscarried twin boys at five months). At first I was gun-ho about NOT having anymore kids because of the thought of being "too old" But me and my husband have been actually talking about at least trying for one more. I had a visit with my doctor for my annual physical and I discussed it with him. The only thing he's concerned about is that I have a history of high blood pressure and with my age, it may not be such a good idea. Ultimately he said it's my choice but he's just wanted me to think about it. I LOVE my doctor and I know he's only looking out for my best interest. He stated he would set me up with a fetal maternal specialist who would tell me "straight up" if it's a bad idea. Has anyone else have or had any similar medical issues that would hinder you from conceiving? I'm kinda bummed.....


----------



## mumoffive

I have heard of people with high bp going through and having normal pregnancies. Surely you may be able to take something?

Anway, just to let you know that i got my bfp a few days ago. Have been so scared to post because of my last m/c. Lets hope its a sticky bean. xx


----------



## yo_yo506

Mumoffive that is AWESOME!! I've been reading some of your posts since you started this thread and I was wondering about you! Congrats lady!!!! 

Thanks, yeah the doc said they have several different meds I could take, but I guess the whole thing is making me nervous! I HATE taking meds, but if that's what I have to do, then bring it on! Hey, have you been taking any prenates or vitamins to get your body ready? My doc said I could take Centrum for Woman because it contains the right amount of folic acid recommended. 

Again, FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED FOR YOU CHICKIE!!!


----------



## serendippy

mumoffive said:


> I have heard of people with high bp going through and having normal pregnancies. Surely you may be able to take something?
> 
> Anway, just to let you know that i got my bfp a few days ago. Have been so scared to post because of my last m/c. Lets hope its a sticky bean. xx


Oo ive just seen this...huge congrats to u hun..im praying its a sticky one for u....go u, im sooo chuffed xxxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Way to go Mumtofive!!!:happydance:

Sending you loads of sticky babydust hunni!!!:dust:


----------



## Nise

:wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:Awe, mumoffive - that's such brilliant news. Congratulations and here's to 9 healthy happy and exciting months for you. I am delighted to read your news even at this late hour! :hugs: 

Well, I don't have much news, CD3 and finally my FertilCM has arrived, so have taken the 1st tablet - let's hope it makes a difference, though I would have preferred to start it at the beginning of the cycle! I only get around 10-12 days before O hits so not much time for it to take effect! :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

YAAAAAY mumoffive! soon to be mumofsix. Fantastic news! Congrats and healthy, happy 9 months to you.

Nise: :shrug: about FertilCM, sorry if it's all been explained here already.

AFM - acne spreading like wildfire, face, chest, bottom. sooooo attractive :growlmad: - this is very new (well haven't had spots like this for many moons) so me thinks it's all about the prog. cream. I'm off to make curried cabbage soup. DH hates it and he's away for a few days. I love it so might as well make it and be stinky too


----------



## hellbaby

QUOTE=mumoffive;6910627]I have heard of people with high bp going through and having normal pregnancies. Surely you may be able to take something?

Anway, just to let you know that i got my bfp a few days ago. Have been so scared to post because of my last m/c. Lets hope its a sticky bean. xx[/QUOTE]

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Janie66

mumoffive said:


> I have heard of people with high bp going through and having normal pregnancies. Surely you may be able to take something?
> 
> Anway, just to let you know that i got my bfp a few days ago. Have been so scared to post because of my last m/c. Lets hope its a sticky bean. xx

Congrats mumoffive xxxxxxxxxx:happydance: Heres to a great next 8 mnths for you, you will sail threw im sure xxxxxx


----------



## patboy

Congrats mumoffive brilliant news. x


----------



## Omi

Yes, Congrats mumoffive!! Fantastic news, so chuffed for you honey. Wishing mucho sticky dust and a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Nise - sorry about the af..im with you on the :wine: Why not, lol! We'll get there. I truly believe it, perseverance does pay off, dammit, and i shall prove this everyone not just to myself :):):)

All the best, girls!

Omi xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Awww, how brilliant is that? Congrats hun....you give me hope!

Think you should update the first post.....how fab that it's yourself! xxx


----------



## FBbaby

Congratulations mumoffive, brilliant news indeed, you shall lead us all the way! :hugs:


----------



## Flame589

mumoffive said:


> Anway, just to let you know that i got my bfp a few days ago. Have been so scared to post because of my last m/c. Lets hope its a sticky bean. xx

CONGRATULATIONS mum thats great news - here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## mumoffive

Thanks everyone. Feel too scared to get excited!!!..but thanks for all your lovely words :) Lets hope its someone elses turn soon too. xxxx


----------



## mumoffive

Lyns said:


> Awww, how brilliant is that? Congrats hun....you give me hope!
> 
> Think you should update the first post.....how fab that it's yourself! xxx

Im too scared to update the first post atm incase i jinx things! stupid i know!! I will wait until im a few more wks gone then do it. x


----------



## babyanise

you know how i feel about your news mum but ill say it again lol
:yipee::wohoo::D:dance::happydance::hugs:congrats to you.:happydance::flower:
im cd27,waiting for af to arrive.


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies, hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend. I've been working my butt off doing split days so I've been starting at midday and ending at midnight - so I'm entering my most fertile week feeling shattered. Ah, well - I'm sure I'll summon up some energy from somewhere - needs must and all that.

So I altered my new soy taking habit and started it this cycle on CD1 - don't know if it will make any difference I'm only on CD6 :rofl: see if this can get me past CD10 for O.


----------



## babyanise

fx nise:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

oooo can i have a rant please ....

for the last 4 days i have had really greasy hair by the afternoon of the day i wash it which has to be every day now, and i have felt really really cold like ice.... anyway i get up this morning and im constipated and with what seems like a cold !!!!!. My period is due tomorrow or tues so i hope it either shows on a hpt that im pregnant or i start to bleed so that i can get on with it and relax and have a drink at my brothers wedding on saturday coming , arrrh i feel better now although blocked up and feeling lousy but all the same thanks xxx


----------



## inkdchick

mumoffive said:


> I have heard of people with high bp going through and having normal pregnancies. Surely you may be able to take something?
> 
> Anway, just to let you know that i got my bfp a few days ago. Have been so scared to post because of my last m/c. Lets hope its a sticky bean. xx

congratulations hun thats fantastic news and wish you a happy and healthy nine months xxxx:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

inkdchick said:


> oooo can i have a rant please ....
> 
> for the last 4 days i have had really greasy hair by the afternoon of the day i wash it which has to be every day now, and i have felt really really cold like ice.... anyway i get up this morning and im constipated and with what seems like a cold !!!!!. My period is due tomorrow or tues so i hope it either shows on a hpt that im pregnant or i start to bleed so that i can get on with it and relax and have a drink at my brothers wedding on saturday coming , arrrh i feel better now although blocked up and feeling lousy but all the same thanks xxx

i really hope you get your bfp.consipated and cold are good signs:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

really !!!, they dont feel good tho lol oh well i will soon find xx


----------



## babyanise

inkdchick said:


> really !!!, they dont feel good tho lol oh well i will soon find xx

Heartburn and/or Constipation

This pregnancy symptom is caused by the uterus starting to swell and pushing against the stomach and other organs as it grows. Also, increasing levels of hormones may slow down digestion and bowel functions to allow the body to absorb as much vitamins, minerals and nutrients as possible from foods. Taking a quality prenatal multi-vitamin-mineral supplement is important to help your body get the nutrients it needs for your growing baby. 

The slower emptying of the stomach may also cause the release of increased stomach acid to aid digestion, leading to a feeling of heartburn. Soda crackers and sparkling water can help. Smaller more frequent meals are easier to digest. Drink plenty of water and eat fruits, vegetables and perhaps some raisin and bran cereal to help regularity. Some daily vitamin formulas also contain digestive enzymes (from pineapple and papaya fruits). These can help with digestion. 

Ask your doctor before taking any kind of antacids as some contain aluminum and should be avoided. These two pregnancy symptoms can last throughout your term.




Pregnancy symptoms and early pregnancy signs 

These are often brushed aside by women as a severe cold, exhaustion from stress, or the flu instead of the first signs of pregnancy. This can prolong the woman going to a doctor for proper care in early pregnancy. Knowing the signs and symptoms of early pregnancy are crucial in helping the pregnant woman get to the obstetrician for essential care from the very first signs of pregnancy. During this time folic acid intake should be increased as a deficiency in this nutrient has been linked to birth defects.


----------



## babyanise

af got me this pm.


----------



## Nise

babyanise said:


> af got me this pm.

:growlmad: So sorry baby. Wish I could do more than send you cyber hugs :hugs:


----------



## Missy

CONGRATS mumoffive :):)


----------



## Lyns

Well peeps, I'm coming upto testing on my first round back on Clomid and my chart is frighteningly amazing.....and I feel amazingly un-pregnant!!! Although my boobs are KILLING me....I'm sure it is all the clomid. 

Fingers crossed for me, pretty please.....I really don't like Clomid rounds, so would be vereeeee happy not to have to do another!


----------



## Missy

Everything crossed Lyns :)


----------



## Omi

Good Luck, Lyns! You know i always have your back :)

Nothing new from me - will start the sticks for the cbfm tomorrow and possibly some opk's just to be sure after last months fiasco (no peak on cbfm etc etc.. :))

Wish everyone else the best though, as usual :hugs:

Omi xxx


----------



## Nise

Good luck Lyns, I would love to see you get your bfp. That is an amazing chart, I agree. So here's a very awkward hug for you, coz it's hard to hug when you've got all your limbs crossed. :hugs:

CD8 for me - Got lots of CM but not quite EW - I think my FertilCM experiment is having some effect for the good.


----------



## Lyns

Gah......temp down. Sore boobs gone. AF will be here within 24 hours, I'm sure.:cry:

I seem to always get fantastic looking charts when I temp.....maybe one day I'll get a really rubbish looking one and that will be my time.

Clomid 2nd round ....ding ding.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya can I join you lovely ladies. I am 41 and OH is 33. I have identical twin dd from previous relationship. I had them at 20 so they are 19 now. I have had bloods done and my progesterone level was 32.8 which means I am ovulating. I came off bcp in Jan and the bloods were done in March. I use OPKs and CBFM although this month we are taking the relaxed casual approach just to see if that makes a difference. OH has had his SA done and that was all good. I have had transvaginal scan which was all good. It's just a waiting game. But you get tired and worry and feel like it's never gonna happen. It's nice to have a thread like this where you see so many ladies going through the same thing.


----------



## babyanise

hi missy:wave:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: babyanise hehe. We are both using all the facilities available here:haha::winkwink:


----------



## serendippy

Hi Missy and welcome

Ur likkle dog is adorable..such a cute pic that lol x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Serendippy she is called Missy and I have another pug too called Pugsley and they are sooooo so sweet and cuddly. Our furr babies hehe x


----------



## mumoffive

Welcome Missy. Hope your you get your bfp soon. xxx I am 42 and also have identical twin sons who are 23 now but additionally have a ds who is 21 and a dd who is 3 and my ds who is 2. I just recently got my bfp so have my fingers crossed it sticks. x Goodluck. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mum of five - Wow you are a true inspiration. ty ty ty... so much hope you have given me....ty xxx


----------



## Omi

So, im on the threshold of another 2ww... Got a + on opk yesterday when the cbfm showed high, and a peak on cbfm today. I shall do another opk later one to check if still surging.. Eff knows. Im not holding out much hope but hey, you never know.

Ive also got my apmt through for the dye test on 18th Oct so no action from me that month - but onwards and upwards. There have been some truly inspiring stories this last month so as usual im keeping my fingers crossed :)

All the best, Omi xxx


----------



## Missy

Hi all,
Well I'm late...and trying not to get excited. I am on day 32 which is one day longer than my longest cycle recently (I have varied between 26 and 31 days). I have been getting tummy ache, like AF cramps but not as strong, on and off for the last week. Other than that no other symptoms. We only BD twice this cycle (yeah I know...sad! lol) so I'd be really surprised if I was pg but it's so hard not to hope isn't it? :)


----------



## Omi

Hey, bd twice is good and Ive gotten pg from less, lol! Good luck hun and much :dust:!


----------



## Nise

Ooo, good luck Missy - Fingers, legs and eyes crossed for you. :hugs:

I'm now 4 days into the 2WW according to FF, wasn't very impressed with the first 3 after O temps, but a better rise this morning and the bases are covered, so here's hoping. :thumbup:


----------



## babyanise

cd10 for me,another day nearer to ov:happydance:need to dtd tonight me thinks.:thumbup:
glad your temp went up nise,fx for you:happydance:


----------



## mogsanddogs

hi keeping everything crossed for you all ,im now nine days late for af but negative tests so a bit fed up as im never late more than a day ,hubby really unhelpful as he suggested that im in the "metamorphoses "thats what he calls it anyway!! 

who needs enemies with a hubby like him lol .


----------



## mumoffive

oh goodluck Missy!!!!! Hope you get your bfp! I dtd once and got pregnant with my ds! I was in shock lol!!! I also did it a lot less this month!! Hope to see a few more of us in first trimester...so fingers x for everyone. xxx


----------



## Nise

I'm pleased to report the 2ww is flying past - I've been so busy I've had no time to think about it. Reckon that's a good thing. 

Hope everyone is well and AF's have stayed away - not long till the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Missy

Still no AF here. I've had AF type cramps on and off but milder and lower back ache. Bit headachey and eating loads. Really tired but that could just be work and baby but it does seem to hit me more than usual mid afternoon. Other than that no symptoms so still expecting the witch to surprise me. If nothing happens by the weekend I'll test.


----------



## babyanise

gl missy


----------



## inkdchick

i'm now on soy isoflavones this cycle and am really worried that this wont work for us either and i so wanted to fall pregnant before i was 44 this december , i seem to have tried everything else that is available to us without professional help as no-one would help us coz im 43 that this honestly feels like the last chance :cry: :shrug:, sorry guys just feel so down today x


----------



## babyanise

i also will be 44 in march and feel just like you do,i have felt down about it all, but i got my pma back and this cycle me and oh did si and im really hoping it will work,if not i have decided to give up after xmas.
i really hope this works for you(soy) and im sending you lots of pma and dust,wish you lots of luck for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Good luck Missy!!

Mogsanddogs - 'metamorphoses' my arse! It made me laugh, lol! Maybe you can suggest to him you will 'metamorphose' into a right bitch unless he backs you up a little bit better :haha:

Omi xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Got everything crossed for you Missy, cant wait til you let us know xx


----------



## Missy

Thanks All. Hope you feel better soon Ink. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Missy

LOL at 'metamorphoses'. Men are such muppets sometimes!! :)


----------



## Nise

Omi said:


> Mogsanddogs - 'metamorphoses' my arse! It made me laugh, lol! Maybe you can suggest to him you will 'metamorphose' into a right bitch unless he backs you up a little bit better :haha:
> 
> Omi xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Good idea!

Still got it all crossed for you Missy. Come on the bfp.


----------



## Missy

I'm constipated, REALLY emotional and irritable and still the lower back ache and no sign of AF. About 5 days later than my longest recent cycle. I am getting a bit excited now :)


----------



## babyanise

gl missy.


----------



## mogsanddogs

good luck to you missy hope all is well:hugs:

dont worry omi i gave him major bitching for that statement ,still havent had af now 13 days late havent done any more tests as it is so dissapointing seeing the bfn going to wait another week to see what happens


----------



## Missy

mogs have you got any symptoms apart from the late AF?


----------



## babyanise

i oved last night.:happydance:im cd14 today.gl all.:dust::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Yay baby that's great news and heres a sprinkling for you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Missy

Well I tested this afternoon. Now a week late and no sign of AF but:bfn:
Gutted!! :(


----------



## Nise

Oh Missy, I'm so sorry. I was really hoping this was it for you. Life is so cruel sometimes :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Im bummed too! Just checked my cp and its low and everything feels just like it does when af is due. In addition, when i last tested bfp i did so one day before af because my cp was really high and nothing felt like af....

I give up. Ok, not really. I just hate bad bad news so early on. Cd 9. Meh! :growlmad:


----------



## Nise

I'm just waiting for the witch - she's due tomorrow. :happydance: not!


----------



## serendippy

Hello everyone, not been in this thread for a bit. Hows everyone doin?

Nise - fingers crossed AF didnt show for u..have u tested yet?

How many DPO are u Omi? is AF due?

Missy is it possible u ovulated later then u thought? do u chart?


----------



## mogsanddogs

Missy said:


> mogs have you got any symptoms apart from the late AF?

the only symptom i sort of have is a constant ache in my abdomen absolutly nothing else am now 20 days late .have been to gp who reckons im either perimenipausal or fully menipausal and wants me to come back in another three weeks to have hormone levels ckecked etc ,i didnt know it could happen so suddenly ive always been regular with no other symptons of menipause so hes basing his diagnosis purly on my age .im 44


----------



## patboy

Hi girls sorry i havent posted in a while. It has been 8 months since my last m/c. and I have been waiting on AF as I had decided to give IVF a shot starting this month because of my crazy long cycles. 

Well anyway today is CD 60 and i know for sure i ovulated 2 weeks ago, so i tested this afternoon and i am in complete shock.......... BFP! 

Very nervous and praying this will be a successful pregnancy as i really cant go through the heartache of another m/c. Have started the aspirin 150mg and when we see the sac i begin clexane injections, really hope this will work. Early days yet and praying hard. x


----------



## Mummytofour

Yay Patboy!!!! Huge Congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stories like yours make it all worth while!:hugs:

Here's to a H&H 9 months for you!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Nise

Congratulations Patboy. I shall keep everything crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months for you.

As for me, well, no go this cycle. CD1 Round I go again.


----------



## bdwell1904

Mummytofour said:


> Yay Patboy!!!! Huge Congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Stories like yours make it all worth while!:hugs:
> 
> Here's to a H&H 9 months for you!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

DITTO for me


----------



## mumoffive

patboy said:


> Hi girls sorry i havent posted in a while. It has been 8 months since my last m/c. and I have been waiting on AF as I had decided to give IVF a shot starting this month because of my crazy long cycles.
> 
> Well anyway today is CD 60 and i know for sure i ovulated 2 weeks ago, so i tested this afternoon and i am in complete shock.......... BFP!
> 
> Very nervous and praying this will be a successful pregnancy as i really cant go through the heartache of another m/c. Have started the aspirin 150mg and when we see the sac i begin clexane injections, really hope this will work. Early days yet and praying hard. x

Congratulations on your bfp! So pleased for you. Hoping you have a very sticky little bean. xx


----------



## inkdchick

WOW CONGRATULTIONS Patboy !!!! :dance: :dance: xx


----------



## babyanise

Nise said:


> Congratulations Patboy. I shall keep everything crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months for you.
> 
> As for me, well, no go this cycle. CD1 Round I go again.

sorry Nise:hugs:


----------



## bdwell1904

Nise ~sry the witch got ya
Mum ~ was thinking about you yesterday, hope you're well
Inkd~:hi:
Baby~ when are you gonna test?


----------



## babyanise

bdwell1904 said:


> Nise ~sry the witch got ya
> Mum ~ was thinking about you yesterday, hope you're well
> Inkd~:hi:
> Baby~ when are you gonna test?

not untill im late,dont want the disappointment untill i have to.:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow congrats Patboy! You must be very amazingly happy! xxx


----------



## serendippy

Awww congrats patboy, so pleased for u...im sending sticky vibes through my pc for u xxxx


----------



## mumoffive

bdwell1904 said:


> Nise ~sry the witch got ya
> Mum ~ was thinking about you yesterday, hope you're well
> Inkd~:hi:
> Baby~ when are you gonna test?

Thanks for thinking of me. Feeling ok, coping with the endless nausea lol!! Anway, hoping that you all get your bfp soon..i need friends on first trimester!!!!! so come on those BFP :dust::dust: Goodluck. 
Have my first doctors appointment on Thursday xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good luck with your doctors appt mumoffive:flower:


----------



## patboy

Thanks girls for all your kind wishes.

Mumoffive good luck for Thursday. I have to wait to next thursday for my first scan. xo


----------



## Omi

Well, here's the update from me. Am now 1 day late and 2 bf's down, cd14 (lp is 12 days). Defenitely not preggers so that means my luteal phase has gone wonky - great! I just really need this af over as have the HSG on monday!!

I hate things not working out the way they should :growlmad:

Omi xxx :wacko:


----------



## Nise

So sorry Omi - it's so bloody annoying when our bodies start throwing in curve balls - it's like, who needs enemies, we're not even on our own side!!!

Great to hear from you Mum, so glad all is going well with you - When you gonna mark that bfp proudly up on the first page of this thread??? Maybe after the scan which I hope is a joyful day for you. 

Well ladies. I have decided this will be my last Soy cycle and to celebrate I have doubled the dose - and started on CD3 which was yesterday. 

:hugs: to all, hope everyone is well.


----------



## mumoffive

Yes, i will mark it after the scan. Just cant bring myself to do it right now. Feels like i would jinx it! Thanks for all your kind wishes. x


----------



## Missy

Good luck mum and congrats patboy:)
Well the ugly, hideous old bag turned up for me on Thursday meaningI had a record 41 day cycle, followed by a surprisingly light ish AF. No idea why but possibly stress as work is a nightmare at the mo. Started taking vitex this month and will be using opk's from about CD8 cos I need to know if I'm actually ov'ing!


----------



## Mamabel

Hi ladies, I've been away for a few months traveling, but back in town and back in business so to speak. 8 days dpo and some symptoms, but not getting hopes up until the zygote sticks. Also m/c'd in April at ten wks, so doubly hesitant now. I have two beautiful daughters, but want my last baby girl, Lieren. Definitely feeling the pressure of my biological clock!
Mamabel


----------



## inkdchick

I wish i hadnt done my temp's this cycle now coz they were nice and high even tho VvvVv a bit like that but still in the 98. ??? region and they still are but for two days now they have dropped by .25 and even tho still up in the 98's and i wake up really hot and sweaty if the progesterone is keeping these temp's high then if they are dropping surely this means that the progesterone levels are dropping and this will end in AF !, omg why did i start this , hating myself right now have been relaxed all month and now this worry x


----------



## mogsanddogs

congratulations for those bfp girls:happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

Congratulaions Patnoy and Mumoffive thats fantastic news H & H nine months girls xxxx


----------



## bdwell1904

Inkd~ don't worry so much hun, mine go up and down It's when the go down from 98.1 to 97.3 that I know I am out.
To the rest of you lovely ladies having internet trouble so take care till I can check back in


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats of bfps girls x


----------



## Omi

Well, not surprisingly af finally got me! Thats 2 days late for ov and 2 days late on my lp. Bummer, lol!

Onwards and upwards and have my HSG to look forward to on monday and hoping it will up my chances - well, i live in hope, lol!

Omi xxx


----------



## inkdchick

bdwell1904 said:


> Inkd~ don't worry so much hun, mine go up and down It's when the go down from 98.1 to 97.3 that I know I am out.
> To the rest of you lovely ladies having internet trouble so take care till I can check back in

thank you hun i wil try and remember that this is the first time in ages that i have temped and dont remember to which level it drops too before im out out !, but have af type cramps now so think that af might be making an early appearance !


----------



## inkdchick

aww Omi im so sorry hun but onto next cycle is brilliant xx good luck xx


----------



## babyanise

Omi said:


> Well, not surprisingly af finally got me! Thats 2 days late for ov and 2 days late on my lp. Bummer, lol!
> 
> Onwards and upwards and have my HSG to look forward to on monday and hoping it will up my chances - well, i live in hope, lol!
> 
> Omi xxx

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

inkdchick, am eager to see if soy works for you. I used it this month too, although at a lower dosage as the last time I tried them I took too much and it stopped O altogether. Good luck, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Nise

Omi said:


> Well, not surprisingly af finally got me! Thats 2 days late for ov and 2 days late on my lp. Bummer, lol!
> 
> Onwards and upwards and have my HSG to look forward to on monday and hoping it will up my chances - well, i live in hope, lol!
> 
> Omi xxx

Bugger bugger bugger. So sorry hun. Good luck with the HSG hope it goes well and you see nice clear tubes. On a brighter note I have heard it said quite a lot that pg rates can be quite good after an HSG so here's to you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## tainja

Congratulations patboy and mumoffline!! Praying for a keeper for you guys.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: ladies hope you are all well x


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

been lurking on bnb for a while now... just signed up and got a user id... just here to introduce myself. Been with my man for 10 years now... only married 6 months...and have been ttc seriously for only the last few months, but trying to gather as much info as I can because I know I am running out of time I am 40 1/2 uggh


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

is this forum mainly for european users? are there a signifcant about of US girls on here?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcome to the forum ttc1st_at_40!


----------



## babyanise

af got me yesterday:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: baby anise


----------



## Omi

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> is this forum mainly for european users? are there a signifcant about of US girls on here?


Its for people from all over the world, states, canada, you name it! Btw, i too am 40 1/2 and ttc my first. Been married a year next month!! Good luck, hun!


----------



## Omi

BTW. The woman who called and scheduled the HSG (dye test for womb/tubes) with me should be shot! My HSG was *NOTHING* 'like a smear test'!!! :growlmad: O.M.G....


----------



## emma.aviv

I'm happy to see this post so I can share my miraculous experience of trying to conceive to finally having a baby at the age of ................. 44!!! Till your not on menopausal period, it's never too late. Keep on hoping and keep on trying, but never let disappointments bring you down. JUST KEEP your HOPES HIGH.
I'm looking forward to hearing success stories. :) :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Emma are you still ttc? I thought you said you had a baby am I confused lol


----------



## mogsanddogs

sounds most unpleasant omi ,sorry it was so unpleasant:hugs:


----------



## mogsanddogs

still waiting for af now missed 2 periods still neg tests but have developed some strange new symptoms such as incresed hunger,very sensitive dark nipples and very tired so maybe the witch is on the way ,who knows.
want to get ttc again asap hate this waiting around and not knowing:growlmad:


----------



## emma.aviv

MissyMooMoo said:


> Emma are you still ttc? I thought you said you had a baby am I confused lol

LOL... I didn't realize my post was confusing..:wacko:

Not anymore... Now, I have 2kids - and they are twins...
I was married at the age of 30 and since then I was trying to conceive till i reached the age of 44.... quite a long wait...14 long years till I finally got pregnant... :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Emma... what is your story? Did you use Clomid? Are they identical? x


----------



## glitterqueen

hey ladies
havent been on much going through my first cycle of ivf except it was down graded to iui due to lack of follicles so i am in my 2ww and its really crap!! huge congrats to mumoffive and patboy-excellent news. Nise keep on in there with the soy etc I really hope it happens for you soon x
i am takin progesterone and the symptoms are exactly the same as pg so its really hard not to get excited- testing 29th oct sooooo far away!! xx


----------



## Omi

Good luck GlitterQueen! And sorry :witch: got you Nise, boo hiss!!

Im much better today and hoping very much that the HSG will do right by me and do as it anecdotally does, and make you more fertile!! As my ticker says, i will either be pg or raving drunk at Christmas, lol!


----------



## Nise

Oh Omi, I'm so sorry you had such a horrid experience - to tell you an HSG is like a smear is unforgivable. I've know quite a few people who have been through it and not one of them had a good experience - Glad to hear you're okay today though. 

:hi: to all the new visitors - I wish you all luck in getting your bfp's.

Baby - What can I say except bollocks! Damn that Witch. 

Glitter - good to see you back hun and keeping my fingers crossed for you as always. 

Well, I got my smiley opk on CD9 - sodding soy is useless! It was also my most busy day - I got home at midnight and did a stick coz I hadn't had time only to find the flipping thing smiling at me. We dtd though so back in the 2WW again. :hugs:


----------



## Joyusmoi

Hello ladies 
It sure is nice to know there are ladies out there to talk to about these times in our lives. 
I have older children and never had to worry about charting or examing myself way back then, I am now 37 and my husband and i have been together now for almost 3 years. He doesnt have children he is much younger than I am and we are have been trying for a baby for awhile now and no luck all this time, so we decided to get serious about it. 
So this is my first time charting and a bit confused about my chart and what to look for, any advise would be great 
THANKS so much
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31533d


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcum joy :hi:


----------



## Joyusmoi

MissyMooMoo said:


> Welcum joy :hi:

Thanks MissyMooMoo!:flower:


----------



## Nise

Welcome Joy, had a quick gander and your chart and it looks like it's doing exactly what it should. Hopefully you're wait will not be to much longer. :hugs:


----------



## Joyusmoi

Nise said:


> Welcome Joy, had a quick gander and your chart and it looks like it's doing exactly what it should. Hopefully you're wait will not be to much longer. :hugs:

thank you, Im kinda bummed i got a :bfn: this morning tho :growlmad:


----------



## Nise

Joyusmoi said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Joy, had a quick gander and your chart and it looks like it's doing exactly what it should. Hopefully you're wait will not be to much longer. :hugs:
> 
> thank you, Im kinda bummed i got a :bfn: this morning tho :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ah well, CD9 might be a bit early for any test result to be reliable - especially if you look on the bright side and today's dip is an implantation one!!! hcg levels would not have risen enough to detect yet. still time for it all to change, don't lose heart. :hugs:


----------



## Joyusmoi

Nise said:


> Joyusmoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Joy, had a quick gander and your chart and it looks like it's doing exactly what it should. Hopefully you're wait will not be to much longer. :hugs:
> 
> thank you, Im kinda bummed i got a :bfn: this morning tho :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah well, CD9 might be a bit early for any test result to be reliable - especially if you look on the bright side and today's dip is an implantation one!!! hcg levels would not have risen enough to detect yet. still time for it all to change, don't lose heart. :hugs:Click to expand...

awww thanks for the emotional boost I needed that!:hugs:


----------



## emma.aviv

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow Emma... what is your story? Did you use Clomid? Are they identical? x

No... I didn't use anything... Actually, I got pregnant when I stopped hoping for it. When I got that missed period, I never even bothered to have the pregnancy test...not till the absence of my period prolonged to 3months.. I was even thinking i was thinking that the symptoms of my previous illness recurred... but the Lord has been so kind to me...

I also read about Clomid that if you use it, you would likely have twins.


----------



## emma.aviv

Hello Joy... im also new here... and these gals out here are really sweet!!! :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Emma you are right the Lord is truly kind and always has been to me even though I have been through a lot he has always seen me right


----------



## Joyusmoi

OH POO! 
I think im out this month!
WAAA!:nope::cry:


----------



## babyanise

Joyusmoi said:


> OH POO!
> I think im out this month!
> WAAA!:nope::cry:

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Joyusmoi said:


> OH POO!
> I think im out this month!
> WAAA!:nope::cry:

Bloody cow of a :witch: she is! :hugs:


----------



## Missy

Hi all,
Does everyone get successful results with OPK's? I've been using the cheapy poas type fron ebay last month and this month Tesco own brand and not once have I had a positive. I must admit that I haven't managed to test at the same time every day and I've missed a couple of possible days this month but does it def mean I'm not ov'ing or do some people ov but get negative results?


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hello Missy..
as for the OPKs...I use the Digital Clear Blue Easy (smiley face ones) and they always seem to work. I cant bother with those cheap ones, becaues I never was able to identify the color changes, I figured this is really important to me so I end up chucking up the $$ for the Digitals... Well I also bout the CBFM as well so I use that in am as it requires your FMU, and then use the OPKs in the afternoons and evenings once the CBFM shows I am in my "high days"


----------



## Nvr2Late

FWIW, I use the CBFM in the morning and a cheapie in the afternoon, and it is helping me catch my surge, which has been short lately and the CBFM hasn't always caught it.


----------



## Omi

Ive used the cbfm for 3 years and it has more or less always been reliable (once or twice it messed me up - 2 months ago i got no peak but the cheapie showed i had ov'd....:))

I also use cheepies once in a while just to see where i am, nearer to ov time, so i know im close to being in peak territory so to speak.

In answer to your question, heck knows. Some people on here have even got preggo in an ano ovulatory cycle - which begs the question: did they just miss the ov? As you can not get pg without ovulating, so i would think its more likely to miss the confirmation as opposed to not ovulating. 

That's my hunch anyway :)

In my news: Ive got an apmt for the results from my HSG (ovary dye test) on dec 1st. I got a bit freaked out when i got it as i thought i might have just got a letter with the results and immediately took the apmt as bad news. But i guess i was being a bit pessimistic, lol! Onwards and upwards..im off to ovulate in a day or two, fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## inkdchick

ok so here's my downer, i thought i would take SI from cd 1 this cycle as i am only a 24 day cycle, but alas have had no OV pains and im now cd11 today so that would be the day i would normally OV so it hasnt done anything like last cycle when i took it from cd2. The only thing ive had is nausea in the evenings and mornings on getting up and jsut feeling generally unwell with what feels like a cold ! urghhh but it is the time of year for it !.
So from next cycle if will be trying the SI from cd3 -7 for the last time and have put this cycle down to a month off LOL.
Well thats my moan !
Good Luck girls xx


----------



## 40s Gal

Hi all,
I'd like to join your club, 43, and trying for first. Just married this year and on a whim decided not to be careful and two weeks later, pregnant. But miscarried. We are being casual about it. It would be nice to have a child but won't sweat the details. Able to start trying again as of this month, so time will tell. :)


----------



## 40s Gal

Forgot to add, from the USA. Does it count I toured England to two weeks once? LOL.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcome Gal. xx


----------



## Omi

Hi Gal and welcome!

:wohoo: Im ovulating - im glad i listened to my hunch - had a feeling might be ovulating a bit early due to the HSG and i was right. Not too bad, a day or two early. Fingers crossed!!! :):):)

:hugs: to everybody, 

Omi xxx


----------



## Omi

Was just reading up on soy isoflavones and it appears i cant take them cause im hypo thyroid (under active thyroid, on medication) as it appears to be toxic to the thyroid and disturbs the hormonal balance - gulp. I don't want that. Bummer :(

Apparently in some people it can actually cause thyroid disease - scary stuff, to me anyway. I better stay away from it :)


----------



## Missy

Welcome 40s gal :)
Well I started taking agnus castus on CD1 and on CD13 started spotting. this developed into full blown AF and proper heavy for about three days, then lighter, now stopped. I have reduced the dose but no idea why that happened!


----------



## Omi

Bugger. That seems a bit extreme... Sorry it happened but i have no good ideas to offer.

When do you usually ov? It is a bit strange i must admit. Sorry, im not helping ... :blush:

:hugs: Omi xx


----------



## Basel

Friend I work with has their first at wife age 40. Just had second (unplanned) and she is 45. It can happen....

PS re the OPK question last page...do you have fertility microscopes over there? We use one and it's handy because you can see ferning in the saliva crystals starting to form a few days before ovulation. Looks like a lipstick, the wife just keeps it in her handbag. Although some people say I'm her handbag. :)


----------



## Missy

Omi said:


> Bugger. That seems a bit extreme... Sorry it happened but i have no good ideas to offer.
> 
> When do you usually ov? It is a bit strange i must admit. Sorry, im not helping ... :blush:
> 
> :hugs: Omi xx

To be honest Omi, I'm not sure if I have been ov'ing since I had DD last year and I am still breastfeeding. I'm hoping this episode was the ac giving my system a kick start or something but I do think 2000mg could be too high a dose and maybe that's why! See what happens this month I guess :shrug:


----------



## glitterqueen

hey
just checkin in - iui didnt work so havin follow up appt with doc today to make plans for another try at ivf prob jan. still hoping it will happen naturally before that. feelin pretty flat now ivf was my last hope, hope u r all ok xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: everyone! Just checking in on you all like to to follow this post x


----------



## Nvr2Late

I've said this on other threads, so sorry if I sound like I am beating the topic to death. My naturopath has me on Vitex beginning at post ovulation, not the first part of my cycle. She says chasteberry is a progesterone booster, and so should be used post O. I take a dropper-full of the liquid form, 2-3 times a day, from O to AF.

FWIW.....


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Hi ladies,

Quickie, I'm new here and just joined tonite. I just turned 46 and hubbie and I had been trying for a baby for 15 months naturally and conceived in Feb this year (top fertility expert had told me in my early 20s that I could never have a child naturally and would need IVF - I guess he was wrong! thankfully!). 

Sadly we miscarried at 12 weeks in May this year and have been trying to conceive the past 5 months. I just started using ovulation strips the past 3 months and Yes Baby (which is the organic paraben version of Preseed). My period is due in 2 days time and my BBT has been really high the past 9 days and is looking very hopeful though I don't want to count my chickens before they're hatched as I've been upset by that BFN before when thinking I'm pregnant for sure. 

I don't have any kids (this will be my first). Hubbie and I have been together for 2 years and married for 1. We were engaged 25 years ago (long story) and split up 3 weeks before the wedding (we were young and immature); and I thought he was dead all the years and found him by chance 2 years ago and we got back together within days of reconnecting again. He had remarried and was in an abusive marriage all these years, thinking I hated him. Far from it. We're very happily married now. Life has a way of working out in the end.

It's very stressful each month baby dancing and hubby felt very under pressure the past 3 months when he knew that I was ovulating as he felt he had to perform so this month I didn't tell him the exact day and we went on holiday for a week and baby danced and I'm soooo hoping that we made a baby! I'll keep you all posted. If we have made a baby, I definitely would say it's the Yes Baby as the swimmers needed all the help they can get! 

Baby dust and glue to all!


----------



## Alexp

HI again girls

Well I said I would keep you updated.

Im 46 conceived naturally and will be 47 when our Little BOY arrives. Had my 20 week scan today and he looks healthy. I havent had it easy in the past with reacurrent missed miscarriages (no heartbeat) 

Never give up hope of getting caught pregnant, one of the other ladies on 2nd tri is 52yrs old and hers too is natural. She posted me that its a normal age in Jamaica to have children. Its just UK & USA that frown upon older pregnancies. But this just goes to show it does happen.:thumbup:


----------



## Omi

Great to hear some good news from you Alexp - and best of luck with the rest of your pregnancy!! :dust:

Glitterbug- so sorry to hear about the iui :hugs: :hugs:

Im just waiting for the :witch: next week. Don't hold out much hope but you have to wish and pray (in my case to St Jude, the saint for hopeless and impossible cases, lol! He's probably sick of me already, ha, ha) Onwards and upwards always!!
:)


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Alexp said:


> HI again girls
> 
> Well I said I would keep you updated.
> 
> Im 46 conceived naturally and will be 47 when our Little BOY arrives. Had my 20 week scan today and he looks healthy. I havent had it easy in the past with reacurrent missed miscarriages (no heartbeat)
> 
> Never give up hope of getting caught pregnant, one of the other ladies on 2nd tri is 52yrs old and hers too is natural. She posted me that its a normal age in Jamaica to have children. Its just UK & USA that frown upon older pregnancies. But this just goes to show it does happen.:thumbup:

Hi Alexp

OMG! Wow! What wonderful news! I'm 46 too and AF is due to arrive tomorrow D29 or Weds 3rd Nov D30, and I'm really hoping this month in the next day or so I'll have a BFP as I do feel pregnant, more so than usual though trying not to raise my hopes in case AF arrives and brings me down to earth with a thud! 

I'm 46 and hubbie is 47. We have been wondering how long we'll continue ttc as we don't want to get too old. John Travolta's wife being pregnant is a huge inspiration to us older mom's though I heard they were ttc for 8 years before she fell pregnant again. 

As I miscarried at my first pregnancy in May this year, even if we do get a BFP, I'll be nervous the whole first trimester if it'll stick. I miscarried at week 12, 2 days before my scan though when the foetus came out (apologies if tmi) it looked like it was 8 weeks, so I probably miscarried at 8 weeks and it stayed inside me for another 4 weeks. We only recently bought a memorial stone (baby sleeping inside angel wings) for our baby angel which helped to grieve as it felt like we were ignoring it by not doing anything.

Baby dust to all and I will definitely be following your progress!


----------



## 40s Gal

Well technically I'm a day late, but my irritability yesterday, tells me I'll have AF visit on Wednesday. (Its a 4 day Premenstrual thing - Hormonal Rage) Really just grumpy. HPT says Not Preg. After my miscarriage in July, I'm not sure if I will settle in the new pattern or bounce around. Anyway, No news is no news. Anyone after MC have normal patterned cycles? Or were they all over the board?


----------



## 40s Gal

Alexp! Congratulations! So glad to keep hearing the success stories. :)


----------



## Alexp

Justmenewmum & 40's gal & others interested

The positive about getting caught in your 40;s

I lost two stone , started walking an hour a day to get fit, gave up on the baby idea as we had a Grandson (D-in-L seriously ill when he was 9wks old) whom we looked after for months. Then low and behold we got caught. It was a total shock and unexpected. With my unlucky and* rare *history of reacurrent MMC and fibroids too, my DH had a reversal done 5 years ago and two years ago they said the sperm count had dropped low. He also has a heart problem where his tablets cause erectional problems. 
I have had a bleed at 8.5 weeks with this preganancy, lasting for weeks this turned out to be a twin sac, so look at it this way. That means two sacs , two eggs and TWO low sperms getting there. How superb was that !:thumbup:

So never give up as we prove Miracles do happen. Its not about the MMC but the fact I got caught three times in my forties. Once being twins :thumbup: So good luck to all on here and I wish you lots of success at becomong new mummies

40's gal
I got caught after three months after each lost pregnancy (except the this one) my cycle was back to normal almost immediately. 

justnewmum 
I carried one of mine until 22 weeks and it had died at 16 weeks I had no idea it had gone. Didnt feel ill a blood test came back high so they told me it was twins and left me. It was at 22 week scan that picked up dead baby. I did notice apattern however. With the three children I have from my first marriage I felt nauseus the whole way through the pregnancies(this one is same as those) The others I felt like I had flu symtoms at 3pm onwards
My first EX husband denies having a baby girl buried in the churchyard so wouldnt let me have a plaque put there (cost). He went to play football whle I was in labour 17hrs. Mentally I have suffered and am not embarrassed to admit I self harmed. I blamed myself for killing my babies. Then two years ago I had a beautiful tattoo on my lower back as my rememberance to them. Sounds morbid but it stopped my SH. I will put link if you want to see.
 



Attached Files:







tattoo 006.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tititimes2

I've been stalking this forum and finally decided to join. You ladies give me hope! I'm 42 and just m/c in July TTC our first after a year of marriage. My DH has a DD (19) who he had very early in life. I love her and DH, DD and I are all ready to add a little one to our family. 

Finding this forum makes me feel like I'm not alone TTC over 40. 

Thanks ladies for giving me the warm and fuzzies I've been missing! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya ladies,

My Fertility Appointment at Bridge Centres in London went really well! I saw Mr Summers the fertility geek and he want to me do the Clomid Challenge. At Bridge Centre they use this more as a diagnostic than a treatment. So I have to ring them when I start AF and then I go in on day 3 from FSH, LH, Eastrodial and AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone). Then I will have to take 100mg of Clomid from day 5 - 9 every morning. Then on day 10 they want me back and I have to repeat the FSH and Oestradiol to see if there is any change in the levels. 

I loved Mr Summers. He was around 60 ish but very good and well respected and he knows his stuff. He lived and worked in America for 30 years. I asked where and he said Philadelphia, Boston. I'm not sure where this is though because I'm really rubbish at geography lol. I will just copy the letter they gave me. Good job I got 90wpm typing hehe :haha:

*Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test*

Your doctor has asked you to do a Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test (CCCT) as part of your infertility work-up. The CCCT helps determine the presence of low overian reserve (possible poor fertility potential). The CCCT most accurately predicts those women who have poor egg quality (and thus poor fertility) but it does not predict those women with good egg quality. Normal FSH levels are generally <10mlU/ml. Abnormal devels are >12 mlU/ml. FSH levels vary from cycle to cycle but we base fertility rates based on the hightest value.

Note: Cycle day 1 is the first day of full menstrual bleeding by 5 PM

Test Directions:

1. Please come to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 2-3 (cycle day 3 is preferred) for a serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. Your doctor may request additional hormone levels as part of your fertility assessment e.g. Anti Mullerian Horme (AMH).

2. You will have confirmation to start the CCCT following review of the FSH & Oestradial levels.

3. A prescription for the medication will be issued.

4. Please begin taking Clomiphene Citrate (50 mg), 2 tablets each morning on cycle day 5, and continue taking two tablets daily on cycle day 6, 6, 7, 8 and 9 for a total of five consecutive days.

5. A daily total dose of 100 mg of Clomiphene is required for this test.

6. Take both pills together each morning.

7. It does not matter whether you take the pills with or without food.

8. Please return to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 10 for another serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. This blood sample must be done on cycle day 10.(

So I am very excited to be taking Clomid and 100mg too!:thumbup:

But he did say that he uses this as a diagnostic rather than a treatment. He said that he usually uses it as a treatment for ladies under 35 and when they do not ovulate or have irregular cycles.


----------



## Tititimes2

40s Gal said:


> Well technically I'm a day late, but my irritability yesterday, tells me I'll have AF visit on Wednesday. (Its a 4 day Premenstrual thing - Hormonal Rage) Really just grumpy. HPT says Not Preg. After my miscarriage in July, I'm not sure if I will settle in the new pattern or bounce around. Anyway, No news is no news. Anyone after MC have normal patterned cycles? Or were they all over the board?

I m/c this past July too but my next cycle came back right on time and the same for Sept & Oct. I have a 28 day cycle to the day. TTC this cycle first time since the m/c. I'm so calm the last few days and usually would be in my own hormonal rage right now (I get it 2 weeks before AF for a good 6-7 days and calm down the week before).


----------



## inkdchick

well i have decided that next cycle is going to be my last. i will be 44 in December and tbh its been rteally hard 9 emmc, and have been on soy for the last 2 cycles this being my second and wont know if this time has worked until monday coming but i have a feeling it definately hasnt worked i have had cramping on the right side low down yesterday and now on the left today and i am sure ive had this before in other cycles so last cycle will be the next so that means next week when period shows her face, but i sincerely wish all you ladies all the very best xx


----------



## inkdchick

Alexp said:


> Justmenewmum & 40's gal & others interested
> 
> The positive about getting caught in your 40;s
> 
> I lost two stone , started walking an hour a day to get fit, gave up on the baby idea as we had a Grandson (D-in-L seriously ill when he was 9wks old) whom we looked after for months. Then low and behold we got caught. It was a total shock and unexpected. With my unlucky and* rare *history of reacurrent MMC and fibroids too, my DH had a reversal done 5 years ago and two years ago they said the sperm count had dropped low. He also has a heart problem where his tablets cause erectional problems.
> I have had a bleed at 8.5 weeks with this preganancy, lasting for weeks this turned out to be a twin sac, so look at it this way. That means two sacs , two eggs and TWO low sperms getting there. How superb was that !:thumbup:
> 
> So never give up as we prove Miracles do happen. Its not about the MMC but the fact I got caught three times in my forties. Once being twins :thumbup: So good luck to all on here and I wish you lots of success at becomong new mummies
> 
> 40's gal
> I got caught after three months after each lost pregnancy (except the this one) my cycle was back to normal almost immediately.
> 
> justnewmum
> I carried one of mine until 22 weeks and it had died at 16 weeks I had no idea it had gone. Didnt feel ill a blood test came back high so they told me it was twins and left me. It was at 22 week scan that picked up dead baby. I did notice apattern however. With the three children I have from my first marriage I felt nauseus the whole way through the pregnancies(this one is same as those) The others I felt like I had flu symtoms at 3pm onwards
> My first EX husband denies having a baby girl buried in the churchyard so wouldnt let me have a plaque put there (cost). He went to play football whle I was in labour 17hrs. Mentally I have suffered and am not embarrassed to admit I self harmed. I blamed myself for killing my babies. Then two years ago I had a beautiful tattoo on my lower back as my rememberance to them. Sounds morbid but it stopped my SH. I will put link if you want to see.

So sorry to hear about your losses hun, i design tattoos for a living and have done for over 24 years, and in that time i have designed many tattoos for the same reason and i think your is fantastic and very well done :hugs:
good luck xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Alexp said:


> Justmenewmum & 40's gal & others interested
> 
> The positive about getting caught in your 40;s
> 
> I lost two stone , started walking an hour a day to get fit, gave up on the baby idea as we had a Grandson (D-in-L seriously ill when he was 9wks old) whom we looked after for months. Then low and behold we got caught. It was a total shock and unexpected. With my unlucky and* rare *history of reacurrent MMC and fibroids too, my DH had a reversal done 5 years ago and two years ago they said the sperm count had dropped low. He also has a heart problem where his tablets cause erectional problems.
> I have had a bleed at 8.5 weeks with this preganancy, lasting for weeks this turned out to be a twin sac, so look at it this way. That means two sacs , two eggs and TWO low sperms getting there. How superb was that !:thumbup:
> 
> So never give up as we prove Miracles do happen. Its not about the MMC but the fact I got caught three times in my forties. Once being twins :thumbup: So good luck to all on here and I wish you lots of success at becomong new mummies
> 
> 40's gal
> I got caught after three months after each lost pregnancy (except the this one) my cycle was back to normal almost immediately.
> 
> justnewmum
> I carried one of mine until 22 weeks and it had died at 16 weeks I had no idea it had gone. Didnt feel ill a blood test came back high so they told me it was twins and left me. It was at 22 week scan that picked up dead baby. I did notice apattern however. With the three children I have from my first marriage I felt nauseus the whole way through the pregnancies(this one is same as those) The others I felt like I had flu symtoms at 3pm onwards
> My first EX husband denies having a baby girl buried in the churchyard so wouldnt let me have a plaque put there (cost). He went to play football whle I was in labour 17hrs. Mentally I have suffered and am not embarrassed to admit I self harmed. I blamed myself for killing my babies. Then two years ago I had a beautiful tattoo on my lower back as my rememberance to them. Sounds morbid but it stopped my SH. I will put link if you want to see.


Your tatoo is lovely and I am nearly crying here. Such a sad story. :cry: ty for sharing and you are an inspiration


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Hi Alexp and all

Thanks for sharing your story and journey. It brought a lump to my throat and I got all choked up, remembering our baby angel. I'm sorry to hear your first husband treated you the way he did re a memorial and glad you found your own way to honour the memory of your baby angel. I'm not allowed to post links yet until I have ten posts under my belt and will share when I've reached my 10 post quota.

When DH and I got pregnant the first time after 15 months of unprotected sex, we had given up by the time we got pregnant ie weren't planning anymore and it just happened and it took us by complete surprise. We had been to a tantra weekend and only had sex like twice in two weeks before I ovulated. 

My BBT was down today which I felt upset about though not sure if it was a real and valid reading as we went to bed early and I got up when the clock on the wall said 1am, thinking ok I have till 5am to sleep to take my BBT, then went back to sleep and when I woke up again the clock on the wall said 2am and then it said 2.20am when I looked again. By this time I was tossing and turning and couldn't sleep so I took my BBT and it was low. Then my 5am BBT alarm went off and I realised the clock on the wall was some 2 hours behind; and I'm not sure if I woke up and took my BBT within an hour of getting out of bed; and not sure if the temperature was valid.

Having said all that, I took two tests today and they are still BFNs. I am on Day 29; which is technically either on time or a day early to test; so there's perhaps hope left; unless my BBT continues to drop tomorrow in which case then AF is definitely on her way.

I however do feel pregnant (and wondering if my mind and body are playing tricks on me as it has done in the past). I feel like my period is coming, which I don't usually feel when my period is coming as it just turns up unexpectedly; and my stomach is very sensitive. It's the sensation of feeling your period is here already and I'm already in my flow and my stomach tingles. That is the sensation I'm feeling most of the time which makes me feel I have to be pregnant as that's how I felt when I was pregnant before throughout the pregnancy until then one day it stopped and I didn't feel pregnant (I wonder if it was around the 8 week mark when the baby died inside me). I'm just totally confused and just having to ride out the storm and wait and see what happens over the next few days. The next one to three days should be interesting as last month I was 2 days late ie AF came on D32. Usually my AF arrives on D29. 

It would have been so nice to be pregnant this time round as we'd have our first scan just before Christmas. Hubby has six children with his ex wife (yup six as she used him as a sperm donor to have the kids to keep him in the marriage as he loves kids) ranging from 5 years to 20 years of age and who refuses to let him see the 5 kids who are still living with her (as she knows this hurts him where it hurts the most); though we recently after 15 months fighting with the Courts have got a Court Order for him to see his 5 year old son for an hour every fortnight with a view to a longer visit in 3 months. For us to have a child of our own would mean so much as his other kids have been alienated against him and he'll probably never see them till they leave home and are away from their mother's influence. 

I'm glad I found this forum as it's nice to be able to share with those over 40 and be inspired :hugs:

Baby dust to all ^i^


----------



## Omi

Good luck, hun! You've gone through a lot and deserve some happiness and luck, you know :hugs:

I had the same thing happen to me last month - in fact i ov'd 2 days late AND my lp went over by 2 days o went from 29 days to 33!! Go figure, lol! Anywhoo, im hoping wishing and praying, you know.

All the best!

Omi xxx


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Omi said:


> Good luck, hun! You've gone through a lot and deserve some happiness and luck, you know :hugs:
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me last month - in fact i ov'd 2 days late AND my lp went over by 2 days o went from 29 days to 33!! Go figure, lol! Anywhoo, im hoping wishing and praying, you know.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Omi xxx

Hi Omi

Thx  I'm still clinging on to a little hope left for the next 24-72 hours that I'll get a BFP; though also am realistic and know AF could pop her head through any minute. 

I've had months where I've been so sure I'm pregnant that when the stick says BFN, I've been in shock. Then I slowly learned more about ovulation days, reading BBT's, and still in the learning process even though we've been trying (started off just by unprotected sex; then we gave up trying and got pregnant!, then miscarried and then after recovering a little, I started using ovulation sticks to help and now for 2 months have been using Yes Baby; and hoping it's worked though not sure).

My stomach really aches ie like my period is here and has been like this for days now; and I've gone off chocolate (very unusual as I usually want chocolate just before my period) for the past week or so. It could all be in my mind cos of seeing the high BBT's though is my mind really that powerful? Surely not as I've never gone off chocolate before even when I have thought I was pregnant.

I wonder if this is another long list of things to add to the false alarms for me (sighs).

Baby dust & glue to all ^i^ :yellow:


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Omi said:


> Good luck, hun! You've gone through a lot and deserve some happiness and luck, you know :hugs:
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me last month - in fact i ov'd 2 days late AND my lp went over by 2 days o went from 29 days to 33!! Go figure, lol! Anywhoo, im hoping wishing and praying, you know.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Omi xxx

p/s Omi, I meant to say I'm sorry to hear it happened to you last month. Where are you in your cycle now?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Alexp said:


> Justmenewmum & 40's gal & others interested
> 
> The positive about getting caught in your 40;s
> 
> I lost two stone , started walking an hour a day to get fit, gave up on the baby idea as we had a Grandson (D-in-L seriously ill when he was 9wks old) whom we looked after for months. Then low and behold we got caught. It was a total shock and unexpected. With my unlucky and* rare *history of reacurrent MMC and fibroids too, my DH had a reversal done 5 years ago and two years ago they said the sperm count had dropped low. He also has a heart problem where his tablets cause erectional problems.
> I have had a bleed at 8.5 weeks with this preganancy, lasting for weeks this turned out to be a twin sac, so look at it this way. That means two sacs , two eggs and TWO low sperms getting there. How superb was that !:thumbup:
> 
> So never give up as we prove Miracles do happen. Its not about the MMC but the fact I got caught three times in my forties. Once being twins :thumbup: So good luck to all on here and I wish you lots of success at becomong new mummies
> 
> 40's gal
> I got caught after three months after each lost pregnancy (except the this one) my cycle was back to normal almost immediately.
> 
> justnewmum
> I carried one of mine until 22 weeks and it had died at 16 weeks I had no idea it had gone. Didnt feel ill a blood test came back high so they told me it was twins and left me. It was at 22 week scan that picked up dead baby. I did notice apattern however. With the three children I have from my first marriage I felt nauseus the whole way through the pregnancies(this one is same as those) The others I felt like I had flu symtoms at 3pm onwards
> My first EX husband denies having a baby girl buried in the churchyard so wouldnt let me have a plaque put there (cost). He went to play football whle I was in labour 17hrs. Mentally I have suffered and am not embarrassed to admit I self harmed. I blamed myself for killing my babies. Then two years ago I had a beautiful tattoo on my lower back as my rememberance to them. Sounds morbid but it stopped my SH. I will put link if you want to see.

As promised, this is the Memorial Stone that we got for our Angel Baby :angel:

https://www.alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk/images/products/01650bell01.jpg


----------



## Alexp

Thats beautiful !:flower:

What a lovely stone. My now DH said he would pay for a name plaque on the babys grave but I begrudge having ex's surname on it. :nope:

Good luck with your TTC girls- will update again later xx

Tattoo was designed in Bulgaria where I had it done. (the top of my butt is now on show in his studio mind)


----------



## sunbeam

hi everyone:flower: im 43 and ttc baby number 10. some people think im mad..lol. thought maybe id be accepted here :thumbup:...good luck everyone xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi sunbeam and welcome. Course you are accepted. Wow what are the ages of you 10!!! In any order lol. Ascending or descending hehe


----------



## sunbeam

thanks missy moo, my children are 23,21,17,11,10,6,5,3 and 8months...i am so lucky...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow how wonderful. Do the older ones still live at home?


----------



## sunbeam

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow how wonderful. Do the older ones still live at home?

they did till about 6 months ago, the two oldest moved out...or so they said they had, cant say ive noticed..lol.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 40s Gal

Wowsers! 10! 
I'm exhausted for you. :)

I'm a step mother to twin daughters, that are a blast. But 10! You are a rare and special woman! :D


----------



## 40s Gal

JMNM, very pretty and special remembrance stone. Hugs!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Morning Beautiful Ladies! x


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Temperature dropped drastically this morning and my heart dropped. I was so sure I was pregnant. Oh well. :af: arrived or rather I started spotting early afternoon and there's me clinging to hope it'll just be spotting and ha ha nothing else though that's just the mind playing tricks and clinging on to hope and being in denial! So it's a two week wait then now till I ovulate again.
 
I felt frustrated and fed up this morning and thought that's it, no more ovulation sticks, tests, planning, Yes Baby fertility lubricant etc, and let's just get on with our lives, enjoy ourselves and just make love like normal people instead of planning a baby and roughly when I'm ovulating make love every other day and if it happens, then it's good and if it doesn't then at least we're enjoying life and not constantly going up and down and up and down each month with lumps in my throat most times. 

It's probably a phase and will pass ... :growlmad:


----------



## 40s Gal

JMNM, nothing wrong with trying a new tactic. You just never know, which is so frustrating. Sorry about the bad news. Hugs!


----------



## 40s Gal

I should add, I'm such a cheapskate, I won't buy all that tracking stuff. I'm afraid it would make me crazy. I didn't want to go get another HPT today (got an expensive one), but the witch is 4 days late, my guess though, she's just on vacation, and don't feel pregnant at all. D*** witch!


----------



## JustMeNewMom

40s Gal said:


> JMNM, nothing wrong with trying a new tactic. You just never know, which is so frustrating. Sorry about the bad news. Hugs!

Hi 40s Gal, thx for the hugs and kind thoughts  :hugs:


----------



## 40s Gal

Took the test and it says no. So will just wait for the witch. Now I can go out on Sat for margaritas with no guilt. ;)


----------



## Tititimes2

40s Gal said:


> Took the test and it says no. So will just wait for the witch. Now I can go out on Sat for margaritas with no guilt. ;)

You sure about those margaritas 40s gal? You said no witch yet!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey lovely ladies afternoon :hi: went out last night for curry and drinks and got hangover so didn't get up until 12 noon.!!!! Self inflicted eh


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Hi ladies, D3 of my :af: :growlmad:, first day light spotting and towards midnight got into it's flow, then yesterday heavy; and today it is light. My periods are getting shorter and shorter; ie lasting about 2 days of flow and the rest is either really light or spotting or stops for a day and then it's light for a day or so. Is this the sign of my menopause? Does it mean anything? Surely if I was in my menopause, I wouldn't have regular periods? Thx

I'm fairly smallish; ie 5 foot five and a half and about 7 stone 8 or thereabouts on average or about seven and a half stone; though since my miscarriage, my stomach is just like bleh, like it's alien and not mine and leading up to my period, it swells up even more, like I am pregnant. Is this normal? It's never quite been like that before. I know i haven't worked out for a while but it's depressing for my lower stomach to be so jellylike, and it feels like it doesnt' belong to me and that it's just a piece of extra flesh stuck on my body. Eeek!


----------



## JustMeNewMom

One more question, I hope this is the right place to ask it ... in the UK, I thought anyone over 35 is not eligible to adopt? Has anyone considered this? I'm at that stage where I'm vacillating and thinking about all other alternatives. 

A colleague at work is 44 and has had several miscarriages in the last 8 years and hasn't seen any of them through past 12 weeks. She's going through tests right now. I had lunch with her earlier this week and she asked if I'd consider adoption and I said no; though I'm not so sure now; if it'd save my figure hey why not .... then I think again and think well I'd like the baby to look like me and my husband and not someone else .... (sighs) .. then I get all confused ....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Have you considered donor eggs...that's cheaper option and you still get to carry the baby which has 1/2 your husbands genetics. That's what I will probably do. Check out my journal if you like. It's an option. If you consider adoption you will be waiting for YEARS and you won't get guaranteed a BABY. Probably youngest would be 5 years old. You have to go through lots of paperwork and emotional rollercoaters. With egg donation it doesn't matter about the quality of your eggs nor the quantity, but the fact that your uterus is still perfectly adequate and healthy enough to carry a baby would make it happen! Success rates are that of 72 -84%. We are going to St Petersburg in Feb. Its our way forward. It's al I think of. It's what keeps me going. What keeps me happy. But of course it has to be something you are comfortable with. For me I have found comfort with this. I have thought it through 1000 times in my mind if not more. Weighed up all the emotions I would feel and it all comes back to YES YES YES! I want to do it. It's really not that hard and if you have a uterus and are under 50 then you have every right to do it! x


----------



## 40s Gal

Tititimes2 said:


> 40s Gal said:
> 
> 
> Took the test and it says no. So will just wait for the witch. Now I can go out on Sat for margaritas with no guilt. ;)
> 
> You sure about those margaritas 40s gal? You said no witch yet!Click to expand...

Eh, we ended up doing lunch and going shopping instead, no margaritas. But a fun day shopping at the outlet mall. :D

Still no witch...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely ladies!!!! Sunday is upon us. Anybody doing the Sunday Lunch thing today? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mikamum

im over 40


----------



## 40s Gal

Whew! Witch has arrived. Glad, because I didn't feel pregnant and I wanted to get on with the next cycle. :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

40's gal....onwards and upwards then hehe! x


----------



## Tititimes2

40s Gal said:


> Whew! Witch has arrived. Glad, because I didn't feel pregnant and I wanted to get on with the next cycle. :)

Think I'll be joining you in a few days. Witch is due Thursday and BFN this morning. All symptoms are gone as of Saturday. I swear that this thing with me may be implantation not a fertilization issue. 

DH says, if not, let's just try again. I'm on board but this sucks...wish it could be easier.


----------



## 40s Gal

MsMM, too funny! Husband is ready and willing. LOL.


----------



## 40s Gal

Sorry TTimes. :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely ladies!!! xxxx


----------



## Omi

Hi guys, 

im in 1dw (af due tomorrow :)) BFN yesterday so im sure the :witch: will rear her ugly head - b*tch! Lol! As usual, onwards and upwards... and starting to look like a boozy xmas is quite an option after all, ha, ha!

All the best, chickens! :hugs:


----------



## Missy

Hi All,
Well I'm waiting to see what happens this cycle. I started taking agnus castus at the beginning of the cycle and then had mid-cycle bleeding from cd13ish which turned into a full AF so I'm now taking that as the start of a new cycle iykwim which means I'm now about cd20 so at least a week til AF is likely to appear. Just hoping the ac is doing its thing
Anyone here tried maca?


----------



## Omi

Good luck, hun! :)


----------



## serendippy

Hiya everyone

Hope u are all well...ive not been on for a while, or at least posting cos i kinda went off the rails. The whole TTC got too much for me so had to take a step back. Im much better now and i think thats partly due to my new addition (charlie me cat lol)..hes me likkle pal!

Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## Omi

Oh, hunni. You cant say that and not give us a little peak at your new furbaby!! ='x'=

Glad to have you back :hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Aww thanks Omi

Hes absoloutely gorgeous and i love him to death lol...ill change my avatar cos i dont know any other way of putting a pic up lol


----------



## 40s Gal

Gotta love the pets (two cats and two dogs here), he looks very handsome. :)
What day is typical ovulation in a cycle? Wondering if I should get an ovulation kit, any recommendations, looking for easy to read and figure out more than anything. 
Thanks!


----------



## Redfroggy

Hello, all. My name is Laurie and, as of yesterday, I am officially 40 & TTC. I was hoping for a birthday conception but I don't think it's going to happen (no thermal shift this month :( ). Maybe a Christmas conception...


----------



## Missy

Welcome Laurie and good luck and baby dust to you :)
40s gal, ov typically occurs around 14 days before the first day of AF so day 14 of a 28 day cycle, day 17 of a 31 day cycle and so on. Don't know about ovulation predictor kits. I've used the cheapy strips but wasn't getting any positives, only feint lines so don't know if I'm not ov'ing or whether they don't work for me or what! I'd be interested on others' advice on kits as well please.


----------



## greens

I find using kits gets a bit stressy, so prefer to look at how cervical mucus feels :)


----------



## JustMeNewMom

serendippy said:


> Hiya everyone
> 
> Hope u are all well...ive not been on for a while, or at least posting cos i kinda went off the rails. The whole TTC got too much for me so had to take a step back. Im much better now and i think thats partly due to my new addition (charlie me cat lol)..hes me likkle pal!
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxxx

Heya serendippy and all,

Ditto, me too. Posted on my journal today to update since my last visit. Just got fed up of TTC and getting worked up each month and wanted to just relax and chill with my husband and appreciate him for who he is and enjoy making love and not see it as a work in progress towards conceiving and if we get pregnant, that's a bonus, and if not, then we'll enjoy continuing to try, without trying, and making love. I was beginning to feel very under pressure and didn't like poas, and getting my hopes up thinking ok, I've done everything right, charted my temperature, poas, found out when I was ovulating, made love every night leading up and after ovulating and using Yes Baby then still nothing. Bah!

So got fed up and not trying right now. Yes Baby is £25 per pop and that's too expensive monthly. I have a little left that I can use this month but not going to try as it feels too clinical. I've just starting using EPO and my CM has increased and become more fertile again (I'd lost it the past couple of months or so) and that should eracidate the need to use Yes Baby or any of the Yes Intimacy products / lubricants.

I had bought meditation tapes to help with ovulating and implantation online but have stopped using them as well.

Breathe, relax, chill.


----------



## Omi

Serendippy- OMG, he's gorgeous!! Reminds me of my avatar's brother who is tabby on top and has a white face and sides/underbody. Lovely furbaby :)

40sGal - as far as ovulation kits are concerned you might have to try some sticks and find a) what works for you and b) what you like using.

Personally i don't temp as i found it a pain in the ***. Instead i got myself a CBFM from ebay (nearly half price) and Ive been using that for 3 years and it still works like a dream. I also like that it tells you your fertile days before ov and not just confirms ov (which i usually know by other signs anyway). Some think it expensive but a pack of sticks, for most people, will last you 2 cycles at £20, or less if on ebay.

There are also the more expensive ov sticks that all pharmacies and supermarkets sell. I find those prohibitive in price, personally but i use those cheapies below and don't have to mess with that really :) Some like them however as some have an easy to read smily face on ov.

Finally its the small little sticks which you can also buy online - i get mine from ebay again! Dirt cheap, usually as many as 20 for about 3 quid (incl shipping costs) !! Their drawback is twofold. One is that you tend to get cross eyed trying to interpret them as sometimes the colour on the test line isn't always a 100% so you wonder whether its a + or a -. Secondly, some women have trouble getting a positive (never experienced this myself mind you) and you have to test at certain times and for a few days in a row. Finally, it only tells you you are about to ov (or as the case may be already have) and therefore, in my mind, a bit risky as the only confirmation one would use. If you;re only using it as a back up to make sure then thats fine. I use them too sometimes to check how close i am to ov as mine get darker the closer i get.

Anywhoo chicken, as you can see its a bit trial and error. Maybe start with the cheap sticks and see where you get from there would be my advice (if you do, have a look at www.peeonastic.com which will tell you anything you would ever ask about ov and pg tests)

Phew! LOL!! All the best and good luck to all :dust:

Omi xxx


----------



## serendippy

Hehe Omi, yeh hes mainly white but with a couple of brown patches on back and head and a brown tail, and omg hes soooo fluffy lol.. Whats ur cats name? He looks well cute and a bit mischevious lol.

Hiya 40sGal....i used cheapie sticks when i first started TTC but they never worked. I switched to tescos own and ive had positives every month since. I even used a cheapie and a tescos on the same urine and tescos came up positive and the cheapie was neg. Try a few diff ones until u find summit that works on u x

Hi Justmenewmum...yeh very similar to me really. I just got to breaking point after circumstances stopped us from trying last cycle. I was so obsessed and i just didnt like what i was turning into. I feel a bit more in control now and happier. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## hollowlegs

Hi
Need some advice please ladies before going to dr. 

I ov'd 28th Oct, had really positive symptoms up to dpo11, sore itchy boobs, cramps, lower back pain, heartburn, nausea, tiredness. Had implantation pains on dpo11 but on dpo12 started spotting, thought was implantation bleeding but by late pm was getting heavier. Bled for 2 days medium flow, stringy and red then spotted for a day. AF usually lasts for 5-6 days and a lot heavier. Done a bit of research and I believe it was decidual bleeding (hope so anyway). It has been 8 days since bleeding started and symptoms are getting worse, can hardly bear to touch boobs now and still cramping. Done hpt on Mon - bfn and one today - bfn. Stomach is now swollen, jeans are hurting. How long after decidual bleeding could I get bfp. Any advice at all would be much appreciated.

Baby dust to all of you.:dust:


----------



## greens

I would go to the Dr, they may do a blood test to see what your reading is.
Good luck :)
Forgot it is Friday now and too late for Dr. Doh!


----------



## hollowlegs

Thanks, will have to wait until Monday now.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies. It's been a few days. Unfortunately, had a very early m/c this past cycle, got an infection but doing well now. Finally feeling a bit better about it all.

I am not giving up although it is hard to deal with it all at times. Trying to get back to the positive of life, of which I am blessed with many.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## 40s Gal

So sorry TTimes, it's incredibly sad for a few weeks (at least) isn't it? Even when it's early. Hugs! 

We were trying this month but then had a talk with hubby this week and he's uncertain he wants another child because he's concerned about employment. So unofficially we've stopped trying. We have his two daughters to think about as well. I will still see if anything comes of this month. I felt like a felt myself ovulating this month, such a sharp pain in the ovary area on the left side, quite low in the pelvis. It would be earlier than a normal period (if I was ovulating). But I don't feel any differently so not thinking anything's happening. I might be fading out from the forum after this month. We will talk about it again in a week or two. 

I had a dream the other night that I was holding a three year old boy in my arms and he was asking me questions, what's that, what's that, kind of stuff and my husband was next to me. So it made me a little more sad that it probably won't happen for us. But I went into this with the opinion, it was ok either way.

I think it's important for us both to be excited about it, and I think he's stressing a bit, so want to make sure we are both on the same page, and will wait a bit on a final decision.


----------



## 40s Gal

hollowlegs, I'm a newbie really just starting for a first this year. like you said, if it seems like the symptoms, but not feeling life threatening pain, all you can do is wait. probably too early to get a reading on the hpt?


----------



## shroom5

sunbeam said:


> thanks missy moo, my children are 23,21,17,11,10,6,5,3 and 8months...i am so lucky...

Iam thrilled to see another lady trying for number 10!! My whole life has been caring for my children, its the best job in the world. My children 5 girls 4 boys aged 27,23,21,20,16,13,10,7 and 4 years. We are so blessed I know and I pray for all you ladies who are ttc :baby: I had m/c sept 09 10wks 3 days cos of undiagnosed Campylobactor. (Dr said it was my IBS playing up) Been trying ever since, just hope its not too late. Well thats my story, been lurking for months and thank you ladies you all are inspirational :flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

40s gal - I hope that you find some peace with whatever you decide. I understand wanting to be on the same page with DH. 

AFM- You are so right. It is definitely tough for a time. One minute you're fine, the next a mess. Part of me feels a little numb to it right now but it is probably my defense mechanism kicking in. I think initially my DH was very laid back about it all and didn't quite get my stress level but after this last m/c we both are taking a different attitude about TTC. No more "fairytales" over here but alot of hope still.

Saw a repro/endo specialist last Tuesday. I'm lucky that my mom works for the practice so we had a great warm reception from doctor/nurses/lab techs, etc. Our consult went well and they are going to do a "work up" and essentially follow me through my cycle to test and see where my hormone levels, uterine lining, etc. are to see if there is any issue. So far, all my tests done after the first m/c are normal as are my DH's and all genetic tests were fine too. It really may be about just getting a "good egg". So we have to just fight through it to try to get one. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Tititimes2

Redfroggy said:


> Hello, all. My name is Laurie and, as of yesterday, I am officially 40 & TTC. I was hoping for a birthday conception but I don't think it's going to happen (no thermal shift this month :( ). Maybe a Christmas conception...

Welcome Redfroggy! :hi: Hoping you get your BFP by Christmas!


----------



## Tititimes2

hollowlegs said:


> Hi
> Need some advice please ladies before going to dr.
> 
> I ov'd 28th Oct, had really positive symptoms up to dpo11, sore itchy boobs, cramps, lower back pain, heartburn, nausea, tiredness. Had implantation pains on dpo11 but on dpo12 started spotting, thought was implantation bleeding but by late pm was getting heavier. Bled for 2 days medium flow, stringy and red then spotted for a day. AF usually lasts for 5-6 days and a lot heavier. Done a bit of research and I believe it was decidual bleeding (hope so anyway). It has been 8 days since bleeding started and symptoms are getting worse, can hardly bear to touch boobs now and still cramping. Done hpt on Mon - bfn and one today - bfn. Stomach is now swollen, jeans are hurting. How long after decidual bleeding could I get bfp. Any advice at all would be much appreciated.
> 
> Baby dust to all of you.:dust:


hollowlegs - How are you feeling? :?: Hope you are better and are able to get some answers Monday.


----------



## mumoffive

Hi, goodluck for everyone ttc!!! 
Sorry to hear about your m/c TTimes. I had one very early on too and it is still heartbreaking.
Well i have my scan on Friday this wk!!!..at last..er this is meant to be my 12wk scan. However i will be nearly 15wks!!! ridiculous! Anyway, keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok with beanie! Can feel he/she move so thats reasuring me! x
Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## hollowlegs

Tititimes2 - Symptom s keep coming, got app for dr Mon so hopefully will do a blood test.
So sorry for your losses.


----------



## Alexp

Hi again Girls

I said I would update you on my progress for inspiration.

Aged 46 conceived naturally. Have three children from 1st marriage. Lost 5 babies, two at late stages.DH has had a vascetomy reversal after 13 yrs, (lost 2 babies, then low sperm count) 
Suffered bleeding in this pregnancy was loss of twin sac. Have large growing Fibroids, in absolute agony and can hardly walk BUT

here is our little man at 23.3 weeks. although he is 24.3 in size. He even smiled and has a dimple (this is early for a baby to smile so he has proved over he is a strong fighter. We really hope it gives you inspiration to carry on. We know its not an easy journey for you all :hugs: but out of tears can come Joy

1st pic smiling with dimpled cheek, 2nd his face and 3rd his very obvious bit of his anatomy proudly sticking up. that made us giggle:blush:
 



Attached Files:







seth 4d scan 022.JPG
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 7









seth 4d scan 016.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9









seth 4d scan 019.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tititimes2

Alexp said:


> We really hope it gives you inspiration to carry on. We know its not an easy journey for you all :hugs: but out of tears can come Joy

Oh, this is so beautiful! Congrats Alexp. He is a looker! :dance:


----------



## Omi

Aw, thats lovely Alexp! He's lovely and its such an inspirational story - all the best, hun! 

:hugs: Omi xxx


----------



## Missy

Alexp...Bloody brilliant!!! :):):)


----------



## 40s Gal

Love the photos Alexp! That is so cool! :)


----------



## 40s Gal

Laughing this AM, I didn't feel good, very nauseous last night and had the chills. My husband asked if I was late, I said no, I'm sick. LOL. Feeling just fine this AM. He had something similar last week.


----------



## BloomingLate

Hi Everyone, I'm new here......and so glad to have found a place for 40+ women TTC for support! :-D

I am almost 41 and OH (who's 50!!) and I have decided to TTC - #1 for him, #2 for me - in the new year. We've been married for 10 years and for the first 5 years I kept asking if we could TTC, but OH wasn't keen so I gave up asking. Imagine my shock a month ago when OH said HE was feeling broody and wanted to TTC!! Wish he'd made that decision 5 years ago though, may have been easier LOL! I have a 19-year old son who was a "missed-pill baby", so easily conceived......and I am sure he will be thoroughly disgusted if OH and I are successful as he doesn't think we do THAT anymore, haha! 

My obvious concern is my age, though both my grandmother on my mum's side and an aunt on my dad's side had babies (easily and accidentally!) in their 40's.......hoping some of that fertility has rubbed off on me!

Other concerns are that I have just had a scan and been diagnosed with a mid-sized endometrium polyp, I see the doctor on Wednesday presumably to discuss if this is going to interfere and if I need it removed. Also, I have rheumatoid arthritis and need to be off my meds for 3 months before TTC (otherwise we'd be trying NOW), but they shouldn't affect conception *fingers crossed* after the 3 months are up. And last, I have had Implanon implant for almost 3 years (to come out 1st February, just in time for a romantic birthday weekend away......hopefully I'll ovulate LOL!) and before that had depo-provera injections for 13 years. Due to the DP injections I didn't ever have a visit from the witch for those 13 years, and only started getting radical and too-frequent visits over the last year, although some of that may be due to the polyp. So, I have no idea IF I'm ovulating at all, and certainly won't be able to figure out what my cycle is!

Anyway, TTC from February and trying not to obssess.....would LOVE to hear some success stories and how others cope, as well as tips for prepping and boosting my fertility!

xx


----------



## inkdchick

I wish you all the best hun I am 44 in December and have been ttc #3 for nearly 3 years with plenty of emmc along the way. I am taking Soy isoflavones to help with the egg side of things as apparantly i have poor egg quality maybe! , thats all the medical proffesssion could do to check all ok for us and no help given otherwise so took it into our own hands and this the third cycle of soy isoflavones so really hoping it works before im 44 really but will ttc for a bit longer after , i just dont know how long after .
There are a few things to help and to detect if you are oving or not would be the clear blue ovulation monitor you can get from boots(thats if you in the UK), i have two grown up daughters 18 and 16 in my avatar pic, and they think its great we are trying so they are all different , just tell your son that if he is still doing it! at 40 or 50 u will try to remind him of what he said LOL .
Good luck hun x


----------



## 40s Gal

Welcome BloomingLate, no help with suggestions, but wish the best for you. I think we are all on this forum because we obsess just a little. :D


----------



## 40s Gal

Well I believe I will be checking one last time and then give it all up. My cycle started (FDP) on 11/7/2010. My cycle generally runs about 30 days, when will the earliest day be that I can check? I have no idea about ovulation this month, not tracking. Does next Friday sound right? (12/3)


----------



## Omi

40s gal, tbh it would be a little difficult to tell exactly but why not if that's your average cycle. Im due to test that weekend too...gulp! :) Ov'd 2 days late from my average so instead of dec 10 its dec 12! Good luck and mahoosive amount of :dust: for you!! :)

Wish me luck tomorrow as im going to get my results from my HSG tomorrow afternoon, yikes! Hope all is well or will be VERY upset. But trying to keep my PMA, PMA, PMA about me, lol!

All the best and :dust: to all!

Omi xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

40s Gal said:


> Well I believe I will be checking one last time and then give it all up. My cycle started (FDP) on 11/7/2010. My cycle generally runs about 30 days, when will the earliest day be that I can check? I have no idea about ovulation this month, not tracking. Does next Friday sound right? (12/3)

Hey 40s gal not sure about the dates but I am rooting for you! 

Welcome bloominglate. I know it can happen in your 40s. It just may take a bit more work. My best friend is in her 4 th month @ 40 and a half turning 41 before she delivers. My gyn delivered 3 women this year - 43, 46, 47. So, yes it does happen. Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## inkdchick

Im at a stage now that i dont know whats happening and i have some really weird things going on and im now 2 days late with the odd sharp twinge really low down , itchy boobs, bigger too, oh lots and i cant test OH wont let me what am i to do girls help !!!!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

inkdchick said:


> Im at a stage now that i dont know whats happening and i have some really weird things going on and im now 2 days late with the odd sharp twinge really low down , itchy boobs, bigger too, oh lots and i cant test OH wont let me what am i to do girls help !!!!!

Sneak?


----------



## inkdchick

taebomama, sorry hun but whats sneak lol


----------



## seaview24

hi sneak means do it on the quiet .sue


----------



## inkdchick

i will try that on tues or weds its gonna be hard tho hubby is off work on tue weds and thurs and i dont think i can hold off til fri morning when he is back on the early shift, which would be a lot easier as he starts at 5am but will try xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

Yeah, I was trying to tell you to go behind your hubby's back and test. Shame on me! But if I were you, I'd make up something I needed from the store...and pick up a test while I was there. I guess I'm a bad one. :haha: Good luck!


----------



## 40s Gal

Took the test on Friday and it was negative. If I don't get my period this week, I will take another test this weekend. My cycle is toying with me.


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey
haven't been on for a while but still trying! 42 today- depressed or what! even older eggs then
having one more go at ivf in March-fingers crossed for that. babydust to everyone reckon we all deserve it by now xx


----------



## seaview24

hi glitterqueen happy b day i know how u feel im 43yrs old already have kids youngest is 4yrs old & at sch now,had late loss last yr at 23wks .ttc again .periods r do my head in even though drs says things r ok.anyway gd luck with ttc sue.


----------



## BBgirl

hi girls, this is my story. I'm 41, actually nearer 42 now! It's took me a while to meet Mr. Right and we've only been together for 3 years. We're both really desperate to have a baby, neither of us have children. There's been a lot of hitches along the way as I suffer from depression so it's been such a roller-coaster trying to get off medication. Even though the anti-depressants are not officially known to be harmful in pregnancy I just didn't feel right being on medication and TTC. I've had 2 pregnancies, one at 39 (ended in miscarriage in 11th week), one at 40 (ended in miscarriage in 8th week). The first miscarriage I had seen the baby's heartbeat and they said it was just bleeding from the cervix, but later that week I lost the baby. The post-mortem showed a chromosomal disorder called triploidy, where there are 3 sets of chromosomes instead of 2. The main reason this happens is that 2 sperm get in to fertilise the egg instead of one. The first miscarriage was Dec 08, the second was Dec 09, so it has kind of put a damper on Christmas. Still I finally managed to wean off the anti-depressant in August and we've tried since then, no luck. We saw a private fertility consultant in November who gave me the doom and gloom statistics about my age and 60% of my eggs are abnormal. 

I cried after the appointment however I picked myself up when I read in the Guardian that pregnancies in women over 40 have reached a record high in the UK this year - 12% of all pregnancies are born to girls over 40! The thing is we conceived really quickly before, it only took 2 cycles each time. For each pregnancy we used the Clearblue OPK and made sure we bd'd on the smiley face day. I realised that all this year we've only been bd'ing once in my fertile week, so the concept of "relax and don't think about it" clearly wasn't working for us. So this month I decided we would go back to our winning formula and we really went for it, with Clearblue OPK, Preseed and a wing and a prayer. I'm also walking every day on top of the usual yoga at home in the evenings. We both take Pregnacare Conception Vitamins and Omega-3. My OH, after a lot of nagging on my part, finally cut back on alcohol, he used to drink a bottle of wine a night! He's even quit wearing boxers and going commando down there, so hopefully the bracing winter weather will be kicking in down there! We've decided to only give it 3 more cycles before going for IVF, but it's only got a 21% success rate. I'm in the nail-biting 2ww now and we're praying for a Christmas bfp...I am sending all you 40s girls babydust for Christmas.


----------



## 40s Gal

Eh, I took another test, it's a negative. I give up. My period was due yesterday. I think it wasn't meant to be. :(


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Ladie

I'm new to this forum, we have 2 little boys aged 6 and 8, and hubby had a vasectomy 6 years ago, and I'm just about to try for another with a sperm donor, I'm 43, and it really does take over your life constantly thinking "I may never get pregnant at this age"

So I'm up and down at the moment.

Will read back all the posts.

Glad I have found you all.

xx


----------



## Omi

Hi ladies, 

just a quick update. Just had a chemical over the weekend but im ok about it. Have decided to take the 'glass is half full' approach so things will be fine. Means though, that i will have a bonking and boozing xmas :haha: Sounds good to me, lol!

Alway onwards and upwards and soon there's another years full off possibilities, yay!

All the best and :dust: to everyone!

Mwah, OMi xxx


----------



## 40s Gal

Sorry Omi, it's still such an emotional let down. Been there. Hugs! 

Still waiting for my period, a week late, but negative on the hpt. I can have my period already now. So annoying, I think the extra length of time, is making my breasts sore, lower back pain, etc. Not looking forward to AF, but she can stop taking her sweet time.


----------



## inkdchick

i am 44 on the 28th and really am not sure if i will be carrying on ttc but my oh keep saying just another 6 months but i have jsut had another early m/c # 11 in 14 months and all they keep saying is that it is egg quality and it will only take one good one and to keep trying but they just dont want to help us so i dont know what to do


----------



## serendippy

Oh Omi im so sorry to read that..hope ur doin ok? I had one in august so i know how u feel..the way i looked at it was at least i knew i cud fall pregnant.

Big hugs to ya hunny xxxx


----------



## Missy

Hi All,
Haven't posted for a while. Sorry to hear about your chemical Omi but glad you're feeling positive. Inkdchick, I would keep going if I was in your position. You know you can conceive which is a big deal. Hang on in there for that good egg! :)
Well I'm on my second agnus castus cycle and I had GREAT CM this month! lol. Hoping the AC is balancing my hormones as I think I might be low in progesterone but I am self diagnosing so I could be wrong. I've also started taking Maca which is supposed to be good for egg quality so we'll see how we go. I feel very sure I'm not pg this month. Dunno why but gut instinct. I have the image of a pre-Xmas baby in my head so I reckon I've got til March!! :D


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, haven't been on here for a while. I am 45 in Jan, TTC our first, OH is 34. Been trying almost 2 years, both have had tests which are fine. Been suffering from anxiety and depression the past 4 months so baby making has been put on the back burner, which is making my depression worse. So catch 22, should we still go for it even though I am on anti depressants because if I wait til I am 'better', it will probably be too late!


----------



## 40s Gal

Not sure what to tell you Heavenly, it's what you think you can handle, you know yourself the best.
Good luck Missy! 
Inkchick, I agree with Missy, if you can handle the ups and downs, you are still cycling correctly it seems. I'd go for it.

I'm still waiting on AF. I was kind of giving up on the idea of trying anymore, then held my co-worker's newborn. Talk about biological clock alarms going off!!! LOL. She was beautiful! I laughed because the one time I talked to my co-workers belly about two weeks before she was born, I told her it was her auntie and I was going to take her shopping and buy her ponies. My co-worker said she liked that she just kicked. LOL.
When I was holding her, I told her I was her auntie, and let me know when we should go buy a pony for her, she gave a little smile, we all saw it. We know it was gas. :)
So though, not thinking it will happen, we're going to keep on trying, but without any tracking and worrying. Whatever will be will be. :)


----------



## inkdchick

Im 44 on 28th and i really dont know whats going on with me i was told that i had a very early m/c on the 6th dec and my period was quite heavy with lining loss but i havent felt myself since then and this morning i was sick straight after breakfast and i have felt weird all day and my tummy is bloated which it isnt around this time in the month which is in the middle now and ov should be about now i think , i just dont know if its possible to still be pregnant with maybe one and have possibly lost one. HELP


----------



## mogsanddogs

test test test it is more than poss good luck


----------



## BBgirl

heavenly, what anti-depressant are you taking? I have been in the same boat so could chat to you about it, but I'm not sure if your medication is safe for pregnancy or not.


----------



## hellbaby

inkdchick said:


> i am 44 on the 28th and really am not sure if i will be carrying on ttc but my oh keep saying just another 6 months but i have jsut had another early m/c # 11 in 14 months and all they keep saying is that it is egg quality and it will only take one good one and to keep trying but they just dont want to help us so i dont know what to do

Haven't been here for ages but wanted to pop in say that I've just reached the 2nd trimester after 5 consecutive chemicals. I'm 43 and like you felt like giving up many times- in fact this was going to be my last try. I had a similar response from the doc- its so frustrating isn't it? Good luck, I know you'll get there :hugs:


----------



## BBgirl

Oh my God Hellbaby, that's fantastic news. Congratulations!!! Any tips for us over-40s? I was thinking of maybe doing the bd morning instead of evenings, because my 39 year old friend got pregnant in the morning. If you don't mind me asking did you use opks, Preseed, special timing in your cycle at all? Good luck with your pregnancy, you are a legend!


----------



## serendippy

hellbaby said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> i am 44 on the 28th and really am not sure if i will be carrying on ttc but my oh keep saying just another 6 months but i have jsut had another early m/c # 11 in 14 months and all they keep saying is that it is egg quality and it will only take one good one and to keep trying but they just dont want to help us so i dont know what to do
> 
> Haven't been here for ages but wanted to pop in say that I've just reached the 2nd trimester after 5 consecutive chemicals. I'm 43 and like you felt like giving up many times- in fact this was going to be my last try. I had a similar response from the doc- its so frustrating isn't it? Good luck, I know you'll get there :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww hellbaby im soooo chuffed for u, that is wonderful news. Did u do anything different on that cycle?


----------



## hellbaby

BBgirl said:


> Oh my God Hellbaby, that's fantastic news. Congratulations!!! Any tips for us over-40s? I was thinking of maybe doing the bd morning instead of evenings, because my 39 year old friend got pregnant in the morning. If you don't mind me asking did you use opks, Preseed, special timing in your cycle at all? Good luck with your pregnancy, you are a legend!

Thanks BBgirl, will have 2 under 2 at 44! I used opks and tried to time it so that I pounced on oh the day before my surge as well the next day. Saying that, I've never had trouble conceiving, it's just staying pregnant that was the problem. I took aspirin for the 1st 12 weeks, maybe that helped, who knows? Hope nobody minds me posting, I just wanted to offer some hope. xx


----------



## hellbaby

serendippy said:


> hellbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> i am 44 on the 28th and really am not sure if i will be carrying on ttc but my oh keep saying just another 6 months but i have jsut had another early m/c # 11 in 14 months and all they keep saying is that it is egg quality and it will only take one good one and to keep trying but they just dont want to help us so i dont know what to do
> 
> Haven't been here for ages but wanted to pop in say that I've just reached the 2nd trimester after 5 consecutive chemicals. I'm 43 and like you felt like giving up many times- in fact this was going to be my last try. I had a similar response from the doc- its so frustrating isn't it? Good luck, I know you'll get there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hellbaby im soooo chuffed for u, that is wonderful news. Did u do anything different on that cycle?Click to expand...

Thanks Serendippy, see above reply! I was only stalking you the other day to see how you were getting on!


----------



## glitterqueen

helbaby
not sure if you remember me from previous threads but just wanted to say congrats- its so good th hear sucess stories- well done x


----------



## hellbaby

glitterqueen said:


> helbaby
> not sure if you remember me from previous threads but just wanted to say congrats- its so good th hear sucess stories- well done x

Yes I do! Thanks hun, baby dust coming your way x
:dust:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks hun i dont know whether to test or not as i feel a bit stupid but being sick this morning was not my imagination i know that much, i feel lk apart from that so know its not a bug and had nothing different to normal so i may just put it down as a weird morning x


----------



## 40s Gal

I am getting so frustrated, no period yet... I don't know if I'm pregnant or not. I'm going to wait until my next cycle to contact the doctor, around 1/7/11. Then it would be officially 2 cycles missed. I'm going to wait it out to see if it's just a missed cycle or something else. I've stopped testing because they've been no's. But I will keep taking the vitamins just in case. 
Just saw an episode of "I didn't know I was pregnant" on TV so thought I'd better err on the side of caution. Grrr...very frustrating though. :(


----------



## sandywishes

I am 48 years old and have been trying to conceive a child my whole adult life. Doctors don't know why I can't get pregnant or why I don't ovulate regularly. Clomid didn't help (took for over a year). My husband is now disabled and home this is the perfect time for us to have the child we have always wanted. A baby would give him a renewed purpose in life and would help me to stop feeling like a failure as a woman. I need all the prayers, spells, or assistance I can get. 

Thank you for listening and caring because this is a subject that most people shy away from and I am often told that I should just forget about it and move on, but as you probably know that can be so hard to do. 

Thanks again....


----------



## glitterqueen

sandywishes said:


> I am 48 years old and have been trying to conceive a child my whole adult life. Doctors don't know why I can't get pregnant or why I don't ovulate regularly. Clomid didn't help (took for over a year). My husband is now disabled and home this is the perfect time for us to have the child we have always wanted. A baby would give him a renewed purpose in life and would help me to stop feeling like a failure as a woman. I need all the prayers, spells, or assistance I can get.
> 
> Thank you for listening and caring because this is a subject that most people shy away from and I am often told that I should just forget about it and move on, but as you probably know that can be so hard to do.
> 
> Thanks again....

welcome to bnb- it has certainly helped me ttc for 3 years plus with one failed ivf- trying again in March 2011
really struggling with xmas- if I hadn't m/c i would have a 3 month old for xmas but instead the house is empty and i can't get excited at all wish it would all just go away x
i too am fed up being told to forget about it but its impossible......
hope we both get our bfp in 2011- i am doing donor egg if march ivf doesn't work


----------



## 40s Gal

Well, I'm cautiously optimistic. I got weird looks today when I said the Jimmy Johns sub sandwiches that were out for a meeting smelled really good. So I thought, hmmm...took an early detection test and had a extremely faint thin blue line. So took the second test and it showed the same. It was too faint for me to feel confident about it, but I'm slightly hopeful. I will wait another week and test again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Keeping my fingers crossed 40s Gal


----------



## glitterqueen

40s Gal said:


> Well, I'm cautiously optimistic. I got weird looks today when I said the Jimmy Johns sub sandwiches that were out for a meeting smelled really good. So I thought, hmmm...took an early detection test and had a extremely faint thin blue line. So took the second test and it showed the same. It was too faint for me to feel confident about it, but I'm slightly hopeful. I will wait another week and test again. Fingers crossed.

fingers crossed xx my pg didnt show up for 10 days and even then only on one type of test and you r way futher on than that try a different test x


----------



## morri

Hi ladies ^^ get your (year) into my poll*shameless advert*


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Ladies

I'm 43 and currently trying with a donor at home insem, I have 2 little boys aged 6 and 8 and a wonderful hubby.

I'm currently 9dpo and thought I got a very thin light line on a clear blue yesterday, so got a pink dye test and BFN :(

Tonight tho I'm getting serious pains where I OV from, have had cramps ever since OV, but these are more of a digging cramp.

Any advice would be great.

Good luck 

xx


----------



## Omi

Hiya

just wanted to suggest that if you got a faint line and then got af you probably had a chemical. I had one last cycle, too. All the best and may we both have better luck next cycle :hugs:

Omi xxx


----------



## 40s Gal

Yup, I just started AF today. I figured as much which was why I was not quite letting myself get hopeful. I'd have thought it would be a resounding yes if it was AOK. But at least I have my answer. I'm ok with it as I'm a little more realistic since my miscarriage this summer. I'd rather the body do what's best earlier instead of later.


----------



## tad3219

Hi,
I am 47 and never gave birth. I adopted 3 girls. Recently divorced and in another relationship. Would love to have a baby together. I am actively trying. I have had 3 chemical pregnancies. No D&C's. I am now late again with 6 bfp blue dye pregnancy tests. But the red dye ones are bfn. I feel kind of foolish going to dr. cause I am an older person wanting to get pregnant. I guess I need support and some good news that it can happen naturally. I have had invitro/clomid-insem 10 yrs ago, no luck. Any thoughts??


----------



## 40s Gal

Welcome tad, don't know what to tell you. I'm a newbie trying. Never thought I'd have kids then had thoughts it would be a good thing. Met a great guy, married, and we are trying naturally. Since I'm 43 I know time is against me. 

If I were you I'd invest in a digital test and it will give you the direct answer. You never know if you are having a chemical, pregnant, or just didn't ovulate that month. If the digital gives you a yes. Call the doctor. Either way, I'm thinking if you miss a second period then its maybe time to call the doctor. 

Because I am not tracking any of my cycle except when I get my period. I make sure I take a multi vitamin with folic acid to be on the safe side. 
Good luck, hopefully you will get your wish . :)


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Tad

I'm the same, I was 8dpo and used 2 clearblue easy and got 2 very thin lines, have been using the pink dye ones, and can't see anything at all :(

Good Luck

xx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Greetings Ladies~

I am 40 and we have an 8 year old and we are trying to conceive one more. I am on Soy, EPO, grapefruit juice and prenatal vitamins. Doc is an RE specialist so I have had all blood work done and it all came back fine. Here's hoping we all get our BFP soon!

Thanks!

D~


----------



## maybethisit

tad3219 said:


> Hi,
> I am 47 and never gave birth. I adopted 3 girls. Recently divorced and in another relationship. Would love to have a baby together. I am actively trying. I have had 3 chemical pregnancies. No D&C's. I am now late again with 6 bfp blue dye pregnancy tests. But the red dye ones are bfn. I feel kind of foolish going to dr. cause I am an older person wanting to get pregnant. I guess I need support and some good news that it can happen naturally. I have had invitro/clomid-insem 10 yrs ago, no luck. Any thoughts??

Hey x I am 40 but my midwife has another lady under her antenatal care at present who is 47 and conceived naturally with no artificial help at all - it was a surprise, apparently, when they weren't trying! I would go to the GP though - it is much more common for women in their 40's to be ttc these days and if there is anything they can do to help you don't want to lose time in finding out! Best of luck x x x


----------



## heavenly

Well, I am 45 in a couple of weeks, we have been ttc for 2 years, my FSH is fine and OH's swimmers are fine as well, he is 34. For the past 4 months, I have been suffering from anxiety and depression, I go to counselling, take extra vitamins and go for long walks, I know I am on the road to recovery but of course, we did think about putting off ttc, but my age, well can't really put it off, so we have decided to keep going for it, it actually lifts my depression knowing we are still trying, even though we know its a slim chance, though my best friend, who is 41, is about to have her first child, due 27 Dec, they were ttc for 2 years, so she gives me hope. AF finished today, I have a ClearBlue Fertility Monitor which tells me when I ovulate, but I am going to try and relax more and not just wait til I ovulate as I know this could be too late, we will BD every other day a few days before ovulation. Good luck to all of us older ladies, who have a lot of love to give! xx


----------



## lochylou

I am 40 and we have an 8 year old and we are trying to conceive one more. I am on Soy, EPO, grapefruit juice and prenatal vitamins. Doc is an RE specialist so I have had all blood work done and it all came back fine. Here's hoping we all get our BFP soonHello, I dont come on here much, but I am 40 in a couple of weeks and we are ttc for a year or so now. We have been to see Dr and I have had blood tests just waiting for results. Please can you tell me what you mean by EPO? And is Soy as in Soy milk, and how the the grapefruit juice help? And do I need to be going to buy buckets loads? Any ideas or advice gratefully recived.
Many thanks.


----------



## princessjulia

i have 5 children, remarried 4 yrs ago,concieved last yr on 3rd cycle of clomid mc on 30th june at 9wks 2010 it took 3yrs tryin, as im aproachin 42 my ob says due 2 b early starter wiv periods im most likely 2 go through change early like my mam did so im kinda runnin outa time hopin i acheive it b4 , reason i was put on clomid is cos my eggs were hit or mis omg welcome to yr 40s girls hopin 2 start clomid in jan2011 b4 i run outa eggs


----------



## lochylou

Sorry was meant to quote what D~ had said but done it wrong, opps, dont know how to correct it! Please forgive me.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

lochylou said:


> Sorry was meant to quote what D~ had said but done it wrong, opps, dont know how to correct it! Please forgive me.

Thanks for clarifying, I wondered what was up with that. :wacko: No worries, let's just blame it on the hormones.:winkwink:


----------



## mumoffive

Glad to see there are so many new faces on this thread. I pop on from time to time. Wishing everyone all the best. I concieved naturally and im 43 now. Goodluck and dont give up hope. x


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

mumoffive said:


> Glad to see there are so many new faces on this thread. I pop on from time to time. Wishing everyone all the best. I concieved naturally and im 43 now. Goodluck and dont give up hope. x


Thanks you give me hope!:hugs: I am due to ovulate on the 8th and I am so hoping we get the BFP this cycle. Trying to remain calm so my nerves do not mess up the ovulation date. 

D~


----------



## mumoffive

Goodluck and really hope you get your bfp! x:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Omi

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy and properous New Year! May we all get what we wish for :)

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn304/omi70/Happy_New_Year_2011_wwwhqimagecom_9999846.jpg

Love to all!

:hug: Omi xxx


----------



## cheshirecat

D, we're cycle buddies, I ov on the 8th, and we are doing home insem on the 6th and 7th, good luck xx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey
day 3 fsh level 7.2-result!! all other hormones came back normal some small consulation but why am i not pg than???????????//


----------



## pip7890

Hello 

I was 40 yesterday so technically I can now join your group! I've read back over the last 20 pages or so of posts so feel like I already know some of you.

My first pregnancy with my ex-husband ended in miscarriage at 8w3d in November 1995. My second pregnancy went well and after the birth of my son in December 1996 I had a regular coil fitted, followed 7 years later with a Mirena.

My OH and I have been together since 2003. He doesn't have children of his own and many years ago reconciled himself to the fact that he never would. (His former partner had two children and had been sterilised before they got together.)

We agreed that I should spend time concentrating on my career which is what I have been doing for the last 6 years. Once I passed my final exam in October we decided to take a relaxed approach to trying - if it happened it happened.

I've not had 'proper' periods for years (due to the coil) and my 'cycle' is all over the place. My LMP was 14 October, and I got the coil removed on 18 October. AF never came because I fell pregnant straight away (we only BD-d) twice that month! Unfortunately I contracted swine flu just before Christmas and started to miscarry on Boxing Day.

OH and I have agreed we would like to try again. I'm still bleeding and as I have no idea of what my cycle is we are going to NTNP for a month or two and see what happens. We're off on a big holiday in a fortnight so hopefully we can find our groove!!

I'm taking heart that in all three pregnancies I've fallen within a cycle or two of trying. This last pregnancy had been going really well with really strong pregnancy symptoms, just like my second did, until I got swine flu. I feel confident that I will be able to carry another child but worry that age is not on my side. My mother had a hysterectomy at 37 so I have no idea when she would have had the menopause.

I'm taking Vitamin C and Zinc, along with Folic Acid. I'd already cut down on caffeine during my pregnancy and will probably keep it that way. I'm a couple of stone overweight so that's something I can work on - after my holiday!

Looking forward to seeing some more :bfp:s on here soon.

Pip x


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> hey
> day 3 fsh level 7.2-result!! all other hormones came back normal some small consulation but why am i not pg than???????????//

Awe, Glitter that's great news. Wish I could answer your question properly but I'd say it's just down to a matter of time and every cycle is getting you one step closer. Sorry I haven't been around on this thread for a while, I've kind of been keeping myself to myself in my journal - The :witch: spent Christmas with me - arrived just before midnight on Christmas eve but I was determined not to let her get me down - Gearing up for a new year O now and looking forward to 2011 ringing in a few changes in fortune. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL I hope it brings happiness, laughter and lots of bfp's for the 40's gals.


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise said:


> glitterqueen said:
> 
> 
> hey
> day 3 fsh level 7.2-result!! all other hormones came back normal some small consulation but why am i not pg than???????????//
> 
> Awe, Glitter that's great news. Wish I could answer your question properly but I'd say it's just down to a matter of time and every cycle is getting you one step closer. Sorry I haven't been around on this thread for a while, I've kind of been keeping myself to myself in my journal - The :witch: spent Christmas with me - arrived just before midnight on Christmas eve but I was determined not to let her get me down - Gearing up for a new year O now and looking forward to 2011 ringing in a few changes in fortune.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL I hope it brings happiness, laughter and lots of bfp's for the 40's gals.Click to expand...

hey babe great to hear from you- haven't been on much myself lately getting very dishartened and just found out my sis is pg, wasn't even properly trying pleased for her but spent all last night crying. supposed to be :sex: these next few days and really cannot be bothered soooooooooooo not in the mood. hope we both get into ist tri together xxx


----------



## Nise

Glitterqueen - Nor is my OH - he's lying on the sofa like a beached whale moaning about his hangover! Oh, well - the opk is not positive so maybe I'll give him the day off :rofl:

I thought I would share this little gem with you all - I just found a yummy way of increasing our fertility. 2011 is definitely looking up already. :hugs:

www.keepthedoctoraway.co.uk/showNews.aspx?loadid=00227


----------



## hellbaby

Hi ladies, just thought I'd pop in to tell you that John Travolta's wife, Kelly Preston, has given birth aged 48!!


----------



## 40s Gal

Nise said:


> Glitterqueen - Nor is my OH - he's lying on the sofa like a beached whale moaning about his hangover! Oh, well - the opk is not positive so maybe I'll give him the day off :rofl:
> 
> I thought I would share this little gem with you all - I just found a yummy way of increasing our fertility. 2011 is definitely looking up already. :hugs:
> 
> www.keepthedoctoraway.co.uk/showNews.aspx?loadid=00227


SWEEEEEEEETTTT!!!!

I just finished a bowl of ice cream and read this! I must have instinctively knew this! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 40s Gal

Crossing fingers for BFPs for you all within the next 30 days!


----------



## BBgirl

Yep, I posted about switching to full-fat dairy on the TTC forum. It really helps boost female fertility. Skim or semi-skim products have too many male hormones, they are out of balance and can affect ovulation. I switched about 6 weeks ago, fingers crossed. I love EPO! It worked a treat for me last cycle, loads of EWCM for the first time in 10 years! Fingers crossed for all you 40 something girls. x


----------



## glitterqueen

I had also read that a lot of clinics recommend drinking milk during treatment as it makes good eggs= i am starting now then as i am ivf ing again in March. also my sister aged 37 has just fallen pg and she drinks loads of strong coffee every day , is quite overweight , has loads of stress at the minute and is pretty unhealthy-go figure!!


----------



## glitterqueen

got positive ov test on sat cd 12 have b'd cd 9, cd 12 and cd 14 and hopefully cd 16 so hopefully have covered ov, what do you think?


----------



## Nise

Awe, Glitter - I'm sorry about your sisters news, that must hurt. I think you've done good re covering ovulation would be lovely if you got your bfp before ivf starts. Fingers crossed again huh! :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks Nise, so good to have u back on here missed you!! I am try9ng to be hqppy for my sis but I did come home and cry myself silly for a few hours oh didnt know what to do with me. I will struggle when she starts to show etc and it comming up to the time of year when I found out i was pg and then m/c in Feb so not feeling great at the minute also trying to lose weight for ivf and all i want to do is comfort eat which is not good ah well tomorrow is another day xx


----------



## Missy

Hi All
Well this is my first month of using the CBFM and I have a 'peak' today plus other signs of ov (raised cervix and CM). I'm so excited cos I didn't know I was ov'ing as my cycles have been sightly weird and I'm still breastfeeding. I feel a bit more confident that things are working as they should be now so I'll hopefully chill out and get my BFP soon. Positive thinking and all that :)
Glitter, sounds like you do have it all covered with all that bd'ing. Just think that if your sis has fallen with the added issues you mention, then no reason at all why your BFP shouldn't be just around the corner too. LOADS of babydust to you x






l


----------



## Nise

Hello All. Well I've had an eventful couple of days - managed to mangle my foot playing Kinnect Adventures (interactive X-box sport game)!!!! Was doing a bit of jumping and landed badly. Thought I had broken a small bone in the top of my foot as there was a horrible cracking sound, but I was able to move all parts. 2 days on and though it's swollen I am hobbling much better - think it's just a bad sprain. That'll teach me. But I'm bummed coz now I can't do my exercises and I was gonna be such a good girl this year. Oh well, best down another bowl of full fat ice cream :rofl: 

5 dpo today. Good luck everyone. I'm hoping we'll add a few bfp's to this thread before much longer:hugs:


----------



## Nise

I posted this in the ttc forum - but thought some of you might find it interesting. It's a fertility test on line that examines your monthly cycle. I found my results to be very much in line with the findings of my acupuncturist/TCM practitioner. Interesting.

Just follow the link to see what your fertility type is. www.makingbabiesprogram.com/questionnaire/index.php#page_2


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey Nise I am 4 dpo so cycle buddies lol- my boods are really sore but thats it
sorry to hear u hurt your foot- armchair aerobics for you from now on xx


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls, i turned 44 on dec 28th and my last two periods have only been two days has anyone else had this , what could be causing it as they are normally 5 days!


----------



## glitterqueen

inkdchick
I don't really have an answer but you should get a hormone blood profile done it could be caused by changing hormone levels. I can recommend accupuncture to help them as well good luck luv x


----------



## Nise

Inkdchick, Mine are only about 2-3 days long with an occasional 4th day of very light spotting. I've never had particularly long periods, but they did used to be a little heavier.

I've also noticed this cycle that I didn't get the normal batch of spots that had started to accompany Ovulation - usually about 3 big under skin lump ones that never came up to a head. I think the hormones are on the change - hopefully for the better! 

8dpo today - another 8 to go! nothing to report. How you do Glitter, my cycle buddy? :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey Nise
I have been feeling really sick for a few days and my boobs are tingly plus I am starving but I think it is prob just hormone swings which have been bad since the ivf but still thinking of testing.............. step away from the pee stick lol


----------



## Omi

Right that's me out - :witch: got me today, one day late! Oh, well. On to next cycle with DHEA , no smoking and general optimism!! :) Halloween baby? Yes, please :):):)

:dust: to all!! xxx


----------



## Nise

Glitter - I've got everything crossed for you my lovely.

Omi - I'm sorry, bloody ugly old hag bag. Liking your positive energy though and hoping this is your cycle.

I've got no symptoms, but then I never do! :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well apparantly they can go to 2-3 days and they said that it may be the soy isoflavones im taking that have shortened them this cycle as i started it cd2-6, and coz i had an emmc last cycle then she says there wasnt much to release and it could be a good sign for this month , yeah right !!, they have said that with all of the last 7 m/c int he past 18months but hey ho just keep going and see what happens.
Good luck to you ladies lets see those BFP pop ip for Halloween babies !!!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

omi boo to AF good luck with the DHEA let me know how you get on with it x
inkd sounds like a reasonable reason good luck for next cycle you deserve it after all you havebeen through
Nise u goin to test before af date?


----------



## PG5K

Hi Ladies,
i am looking for a little bit of support really. I am 26 and me and my husband were going to be ttc from Feb onwards.
The problem is that my husband has just turned 44 and he is worried about his age now with us TTC. I see his age as a bonus because we are financially stable with only 8 years left on our mortgage, we are happy and as healthy as most people. 
He would be a stay at home dad because he was recently made redundant so created a business from home.

He thinks that i dont worry about his age and i know that he will obviously age faster than me but we have more than enough to give a child and with him being a SAHD then he would be able to spend more time with our baby than most fathers.

I guess i am just after reassurance from other people who may have the same worries or partners do. I just cant worry about how long we will be around for our children because nothing is certain. I have considered giving up my hope for a baby for him but i know he would be a wonderful father and when we have a baby then there will be a lot more to worry about than his age.


----------



## mogsanddogs

please tell your hubby he is a young man!! age is just a no look at rod stewart and charley chaplen both haveing children late in life .life is too short to worry about weather you will still be around in years to come it is the quality of time you have with your children that matters just as much as time.

many of my friends have older partners and are older themselves and have young children and find it very rewarding as they are in a position now that they are able to offer that financial security that comes with age and are more able to spend quality time with there kids and enjoy them.

please tell him that it is the most rewarding thing in life and he will not worry about it once they are here good luck to you both:hugs:


----------



## Nise

PG5K - your hubby is still very much in the prime of his life with a good few years to go yet, before he can even think about being 'old' - In my view, he will make a fantastic father with a wealth of experience to pass onto his offspring and more importantly, the time to do it. I wish you both luck and I really don't think you should worry about numbers - they are just that. Good luck to you both and I hope you get your little bundle of joy. :hugs:


----------



## greens

You could do the little things though like cut the caffine, eat healthy wholefoods and fruit/veg plus cut the booze and cigs out. 
That would all prime for best swimmers/eggs :)


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> omi boo to AF good luck with the DHEA let me know how you get on with it x
> inkd sounds like a reasonable reason good luck for next cycle you deserve it after all you havebeen through
> Nise u goin to test before af date?

Noooooo! I'm very boring and never test! AF's arrival is the one thing in this world that rarely lets me down! Would test the day after if no show. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise I am pretty much the same guess its just to hard to get another neg, When I was pg my test wasnt positive until I was a week late anyway so no way it will show at this stage! good luck x


----------



## BBgirl

My OH is 44, I'm 41. My OH is more worried about my age! We're having difficulty conceiving and have had 2 miscarriages. There's a lot your OH can do to improve his longevity:

1. Get his bp and cholesterol checked annually.
2. Keep in healthy weight range.
3. Not smoke, and drink in moderation.
4. Take omega-3, 3g a day of top quality fish oil (improves cholesterol levels and may prevent other degenerative disorders) and a good multivitamin.
5. Eat 5 a day fruit and vegs.
6. Eat a generous handful of nuts a day (reduces chances of heart attack quite substantially).
7. Keep physically active.

A healthy lifestyle can give a man 20-30 years extra if he looks after himself, and none of us know how long we've got. As far as fertility is concerned it's far better that you are in your twenties and he is in his forties than the other way round. xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

ok so what is going on now! Af got me today- 26 day cycle that never ever happens I am a 30 day girl. this cycle last year I fell pg but miscarried 14th Feb so I guess thats really on my mind. I suppose ivf will really be the only chance now and thats only 5%! SO I have just eaten two family bags of sweets and 12 mini spring rolls and fully intend to empty the rest of the fridge tonight- diet starts tomorrow lol not making much headway on the two stone by march weight loss.


----------



## Nise

Awe, Glitter I'm so sorry hun, I know how gutting that is. Suspect I shall be joining you on Wednesday! I am a 25 / 26 day cycle gal, so that's the norm for me but I did once get a freaky 19 day one, never did work out why and it hasn't happened since. 

So is it full steam ahead with IVF now? Big hugs to you lovely :hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Glitterqueen, I am in a similar position. 

I fell pregnant around this time last year and mc in mid-February. I am also kind of afraid to have a BFP now and get a repeat of last year. I am currently a few days late but feel like AF is coming at any time so there is no point in testing. Either way, we will probably know in a few days.


----------



## glitterqueen

hey Nise hope u don't join me at all xx Yeah IVF next step hopefully March not sure of dates yet and fs is still trying to decide if I need to take tabs first or go straight for a natural cycle, must give him a call on monday
take care hun x


----------



## glitterqueen

ciarhwyfar said:


> Glitterqueen, I am in a similar position.
> 
> I fell pregnant around this time last year and mc in mid-February. I am also kind of afraid to have a BFP now and get a repeat of last year. I am currently a few days late but feel like AF is coming at any time so there is no point in testing. Either way, we will probably know in a few days.

so sorry u had to experience that to - I know what you mean about the worry of getting pg again but hopefully it was just a one off for both of us xx


----------



## Nise

Hope you don't mind me asking you this Glitter and you don't have to answer but how old are you and if your FS is considering a natural ivf cycle does that mean you get to do it with your own eggs? Whenever my FS spoke about IVF he always spoke about it in context with doner eggs even though I was found to be ovulating naturally every month - there didn't seem to be much option about using my own eggs (at my age!!!!) that went along way towards putting me off IVF, the price doesn't really go in it's favour either it has to be said! Anyway, I would be just be interested to know. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey Nise
of course i dont mind- my fs specilised in older ladies- i turned 42 in dec. I had my first ivf in oct but didn't stimulate well at all and only got two follicles so he downgraded to iui. he did say he would try one more time if i wanted to as i didnt get to egg retrevial but he did recommend donor egg, which we will do if it doesnt work but there is an 11 month waiting list. I could get seen quicker in dublin- like in 6 weeks- but it costs 12,000 so that wont be happening. He did say everything is now down to quality of egg and hopefully if he gets a few eggs he will be able to select the best quality and it only needs one but i dont think he is very optiminstic but we both said we would do it twice and stop. Have you tried talking to a different clinic?
sorry for big long post!


----------



## BBgirl

Get this - I heard about a woman who had only one follicle from IVF, from that one follicle grew one good egg, the egg got fertilized, and hey presto a healthy baby! It only takes one good egg...


----------



## Nise

thanks Glitter - It does feel a little unfair that it all comes down to cost just coz we're a bit older but hey, that's life I guess. I'm afraid I'm not with a FS at all at the mo. The clinic I was attending was closing down and although they offered me a choice of 2 others to attend - I'd kind of had enough of them and told them not to bother as I didn't see the point in going since they'd done all the tests and found nothing wrong except that I was over 40 - If I'm gonna pay for it then I'll go to which ever clinic I want, but paying for it's not really an option at the mo. Thanks for the info, I shall follow your progress with much interest and of course everything crossed. :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Hello, 

well i decided to give DHEA a go as need help with the old eggs - so today day 3 and so far so good. Can definitely feel something going on in both ovaries. So fingers crossed I get a really good egg and and hopefully a bfp! :)

All the best bad :dust: to all!

Omi xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Nise said:


> thanks Glitter - It does feel a little unfair that it all comes down to cost just coz we're a bit older but hey, that's life I guess. I'm afraid I'm not with a FS at all at the mo. The clinic I was attending was closing down and although they offered me a choice of 2 others to attend - I'd kind of had enough of them and told them not to bother as I didn't see the point in going since they'd done all the tests and found nothing wrong except that I was over 40 - If I'm gonna pay for it then I'll go to which ever clinic I want, but paying for it's not really an option at the mo. Thanks for the info, I shall follow your progress with much interest and of course everything crossed. :hugs:

I hope you dont mind me posting but i am too over 40 (44) and have been ttc for 3 and a bit years, was told by the fs that after all the tests that our only problem is that we are over 40 , and she told us to go away and stop thinking about coz she didnt think it would happen and that was 2009, so we have been out on our own since. We cannot afford ivf and even our doctor has said that even tho it only takes one good egg it could take years and it would be best to forget about it altogther. So i understand how you feel.
But we will not give up as we believe it will happen and i have been trying soy isoflavones and it certainly does help with ov. It may be worth a try hun.
good luck on your ttc journey xx


----------



## glitterqueen

Omi said:


> Hello,
> 
> well i decided to give DHEA a go as need help with the old eggs - so today day 3 and so far so good. Can definitely feel something going on in both ovaries. So fingers crossed I get a really good egg and and hopefully a bfp! :)
> 
> All the best bad :dust: to all!
> 
> Omi xxx

Hey OMI what strength are you taking. I am taking 25mg but will take it down to 10 mg cuz getting some symptoms which may be caused by the DHEA apparently it take 3 months to work i have been on it nearly two so hopefully by the time the ivf happens in march i will be full of super eggies. hope you gey super eggies too xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

inkdchick said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> thanks Glitter - It does feel a little unfair that it all comes down to cost just coz we're a bit older but hey, that's life I guess. I'm afraid I'm not with a FS at all at the mo. The clinic I was attending was closing down and although they offered me a choice of 2 others to attend - I'd kind of had enough of them and told them not to bother as I didn't see the point in going since they'd done all the tests and found nothing wrong except that I was over 40 - If I'm gonna pay for it then I'll go to which ever clinic I want, but paying for it's not really an option at the mo. Thanks for the info, I shall follow your progress with much interest and of course everything crossed. :hugs:
> 
> I hope you dont mind me posting but i am too over 40 (44) and have been ttc for 3 and a bit years, was told by the fs that after all the tests that our only problem is that we are over 40 , and she told us to go away and stop thinking about coz she didnt think it would happen and that was 2009, so we have been out on our own since. We cannot afford ivf and even our doctor has said that even tho it only takes one good egg it could take years and it would be best to forget about it altogther. So i understand how you feel.
> But we will not give up as we believe it will happen and i have been trying soy isoflavones and it certainly does help with ov. It may be worth a try hun.
> good luck on your ttc journey xxClick to expand...

hope you get lucky soon- you certainly have been through it xx


----------



## Nise

Hi Inkdchick, I don't mind at all - the more the merrier. I tried soy a few months back for about 4 cycles - I was hoping it might delay O a bit but it didn't make any difference to me. I have heard some marvelous things about it and I told my FS (I was still with him then) that I was using it, he to knew about it. I hope it works for you. He did suggested if it didn't work that I maybe considered Clomid but then of course I left :dohh:


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise
at least he was willing to give you clomid- mine flatly refused cuz i ovulate but I know that clomid can help give better quality of egg and when i asked my ivf fs he said i should have been given it for 6 months as a trial so dont u just love the nhs! to be honest it really is worth paying a one of private fee to talk to a fs who will speak to you honestly and is not trying to keep his budget down. My fs is really honest and didn't even try to push ivf he just gave me the facts


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Inkdchick
our paths have crossed a few times on here- hope you get a sticky soon x


----------



## BBgirl

hi glitterqueen. My fertility consultant refused to give my clomid too, but that at a really good private clinic. He said because I have a regular 25/26 day cycle every month that I must be ovulating so it would not help me at all. It's a bit confusing isn't it? Because I'm over 40 he said it's straight to IVF not IUI which I was disappointed with too.


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey BBgirl
confusing-you bet. not even specialists can agree!! I had iui when i had to downgrade from ivf in oct and they told me then it had a similar sucess rate as ivf but with ivf they can tell the quality of the eggs , which is the main factor of not conceiving whin over 40 it is cheaper but may need many more attempts which all add up so in l the long run ivf is better.


----------



## Omi

Glittequeen, Ive got 50mg tabs so im taking one every other day. From the research Ive done it seems recent studies show that it is not necessarily 3-4 months as even 3-4 weeks have shown results. 

It also shows women over 35-40 with dhea pregnancies have up to 50% decrease in mc's (which is not replicated in under 35% on DHEA once again suggesting it does produce better eggs), so all in all im pretty positive at the moment - will see if I have any luck, lol!

Thanks so much and good luck with the IVF and :dust:


----------



## glitterqueen

Omi
it certainly sounds like a good product even my fs was impressed but he couldn't actually recommend it! hope you get great results with it xx


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies. Hope everyone is fine and dandy.

Omi / Glitter - what is DHEA?


----------



## glitterqueen

HI Nise
its a supplement that helps increase egg quality- the best thing to do is google it. it leaves the body as we get older and there have been some good results with it for fertility- mostly in usa. uk lagging a bit behind, i got mine from agestop uk but amazon also do it. there is also a thread on here about it somewhere!


----------



## Nise

Thanks Glitter, I shall defo check that one out without further delay and probably add to my little vitamin ritual! :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Nise said:


> Hi Inkdchick, I don't mind at all - the more the merrier. I tried soy a few months back for about 4 cycles - I was hoping it might delay O a bit but it didn't make any difference to me. I have heard some marvelous things about it and I told my FS (I was still with him then) that I was using it, he to knew about it. I hope it works for you. He did suggested if it didn't work that I maybe considered Clomid but then of course I left :dohh:

This is now my 4th cycle on soy, but to be honest we are trying the soy as our FS and any FS in our area wont help us as i am now 44 and he is 47 in feb, and we were told that we wont be given anything even tho all our test came back as tho we were in our 30's that wasnt good enough for them and our ages what is against us and they said that it wont happen coz we are too old and to go away and forget about falling pregnant coz its not going to happen !!!
and thats our national health service and private health care for you how wonderful is that !, so we ahave been out on our own now for the last two years with 9 early mmc behind us we are really hoping that things will turn around this year as i have now given up everything and i do miss my :wine: LOL xx


----------



## inkdchick

glitterqueen said:


> Hi Inkdchick
> our paths have crossed a few times on here- hope you get a sticky soon x

hiya hun how are you , yes we have crossed and missed each other completely, sad but true hope to chat with you soon xx


----------



## glitterqueen

inkdchick
hope you get a bfp soon I feel your fustration I has a fs tell me I was to old at 39. If you speak to a midwife/ nurse however they tell you different and they are the ones delivering babies every day! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

you are right hun but i dont know one and feel really stupid at the thought of ringing to speak to one but we will see i only have three days to wait to see if this is definately our month as i only have really achy boobs and feel tired and grumpy, and i have had lots of cramping for at least a week before af every month before now so we will see.
How far are you into your cycle hun xx


----------



## glitterqueen

I am cd 9 so gearing up for the b'ding but really cant' be bothered by mojo is seriously broken!


----------



## inkdchick

oh hun i actually gave up toward the end of last month and havent thought about it all this month either until about 4 days ago so please just keep going and dont think about it and it will happen im a firm believer in things happening when you least expect it, im still waiting but i dont mind the wait now as i believe it will happen PMA hun PMA xx


----------



## Omi

Nise - Here's some info on DHEA from this site https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

_DHEA Beneficial Effects
The investigators at CHR have been using the mild male hormone dehydroepiandrosterone DHEA now for a number of years very successfully in women with diminished ovarian reserve (DOR), whether their ovarian impairment is due to advanced age or premature ovarian aging (POA). In doing so, we have been able to demonstrate that in such women DHEA supplementation has quite remarkable beneficial effects (see Table 1), which all can be summarized as rejuvenating ovarian function.

Table 1: EFFECTS OF DHEA IN WOMEN WITH DOR
Increases egg (oocyte) and embryo counts 
Improves egg and embryo quality
Increases number of embryos available for embryo transfer
Increases euploid (chromosomally normal) embryos available
Speeds up time to pregnancy in fertility treatment
Increases spontaneously conceived pregnancies
Improves IVF pregnancy rates
Improves cumulative pregnancy rates in patients under treatment
Decreases spontaneous miscarriage rates
likely reduces aneuploidy (chromosomal abnormalities ) in embryos

New findings: DHEA also reduces miscarriage rates - especially in older women

As reported in previous issues, CHR continues to accumulate data on our DHEA experience. Toronto West Fertility Associates, in Toronto, Canada, is a facility also doing the same. Anecdotally, wed heard they had similar results to ours, and last December they were kind enough to send us their complete data bank on DHEA usage at their center.

Their pregnancy experience results were, indeed, similar to our own, and we were especially interested in their miscarriage rates. As we have repeatedly noted in our UPDATEs, we have come to believe that DHEA supplementation may reduce the number of chromosomally abnormal embryos (aneuploidy). We reached this conclusion after making two observations:

In a small number of women who underwent PGD after being treated with DHEA, we found lower aneuploidy rates than in women without DHEA supplementation. Unfortunately, women in need of DHEA usually have small embryo numbers and, therefore, only rarely qualify for PGD. This kind of data accumulation is, therefore, very slow and so far we have not reached statistically robust enough numbers.

2) Our second, related observation was that we noted a surprisingly low miscarriage rate in DHEA pregnancies. Since miscarriages, especially in older women, are mostly due to chromosomal abnormalities, this observation, too, suggested the possibility that DHEA may reduce aneuploidy rates. To reach statistically robust conclusions, once again relatively large (pregnancy) numbers were required and we therefore, up to this point, have been cautious to not over interpret our own data.
This is why the timing of the arrival of the Toronto data was so exciting; these data not only confirmed the high pregnancy rate in very unfavorable patients with diminished ovarian reserve, but demonstrated an identical reduction in miscarriage rate to the one observed by us (when compared to national IVF data). Since the combined data sets between CHR and the Toronto center involve an adequate size patient sample, we are now confident to state that DHEA supplementation significantly decreases the miscarriage rate in women with diminished ovarian reserve.

Indeed, we even can go beyond this statement: While a reduction in miscarriage rates is seen in women of all ages, the reduction is smaller in women below age 35 than in women above age 35 years, where the reduction often exceeds 50 percent. This, of course, should not surprise since miscarriages are known to increase with advancing female age. Most of these miscarriages are, however, due to aneuploidy and this observation brings us back to where we started from: Our new data, on the decrease in miscarriage rates after DHEA supplementation especially in older women above age 35, strongly support that DHEA, indeed, reduces chromosomal abnormalities (aneuploidy rates) in embryos._

And this is what DHEA is:
_What is DHEA?

DHEA is an abbreviation for dehydroepiandrosterone, a hormone produced primarily in the adrenal glands. DHEA is also produced in other parts of the body including the testicles, ovaries, and brain. After production, the bloodstream carries DHEA to tissues and cells. Some of it is converted to sex hormones testosterone and estrogens.

How is DHEA produced in the body?

In the body, cholesterol is the starting material to make all steroid hormones in the body. In the adrenal glands, cholesterol is converted to pregnenolone. Therefore pregnenolone is the very top of the hormone pyramid. Pregnenolone is converted to DHEA and a number of sex hormones including testosterone and estrogens.
_

People with underactive thyroids are usually low on this and it also states that if you do have PCOS you should not take it as the hormones will aggravate the condition.

Ibe been on it for over a week and have not found any bad side effects so far - could be that its early days, we'll see :). However, i have found more ewcm and small dull cramps in both ovaries, so it must be doing something!

Hope this helps :dust:

Omi xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

OMI
I am a bit concerner bout dhea my bloods showed my oestrogen level on month two taking it was double the previous month but i don't knw if high oestrogen is a good thing or not plus my last cycle was only 26 days- never happens i am a 30 day girl i sent the results to fs but he didn't comment just said they were fine? I also think i have a lowish thyroid it runs in my family but the gp said my tests were fine but they told my mum that and 10 yrs later she has an underactive thyroid. I also find myself really tired and quite depressed since taking it so i dropped the dose to 10 mg I dont care about the side effects if it gives me goods eggs but i dont want to harm anything either have you any ideas?


----------



## annapate

Hi,
I understand where you are coming from. I miss being pregnant after the mc I was anger and sadden at the same time..I'm 41, close to 42 and I'm considering to try again.
But so scared, because the chances we are taking...bringing a baby up at our age and birth defects. Sheeesh...so confused


----------



## oxfordbabe

Hiya

Im new on here, i am 40, 41 in May and been TTC for over a year, both had tests done and were ok but nothing happened, so last week made an appointment with doctor to discuss the next steps, and yesterday found out pregnant, only 2-3 weeks at the moment, but fingers crossed everything be ok. All out there over 40 and trying dont give up hope, i did plenty of times, but it happened : ) So glad found this post, as thought be only over 40 out there


----------



## inkdchick

im out girls af got me this morning so from now on this year will be if it happens it happens as im now 44 and dont think it will now so heres to the year and see what happens x


----------



## glitterqueen

so sorry hun x


----------



## glitterqueen

well ladies clinic contacted me its all go for ivf in March when af arrives second time lucky I hope. Just have to find cheap accommodation in Sheffield and we can't book ahead cuz we are at the mercy of af and when she arrives roll on March


----------



## TaeBoMama

oxfordbabe said:


> Hiya
> 
> Im new on here, i am 40, 41 in May and been TTC for over a year, both had tests done and were ok but nothing happened, so last week made an appointment with doctor to discuss the next steps, and yesterday found out pregnant, only 2-3 weeks at the moment, but fingers crossed everything be ok. All out there over 40 and trying dont give up hope, i did plenty of times, but it happened : ) So glad found this post, as thought be only over 40 out there

Congrats!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Thanks for sharing your news!


----------



## synch71

Hi all,

I wasn't sure how to start, so I'm replying to this thread. It seems like it fits because I'm turning 40 in March and husband turns 40 in May. The last few weeks my husband and I have been considering trying for our 3rd (two boys now-6 and 9). The strange thing is last week I had cramps for about 4-5 days that felt like what I remembered going on in early pregnancy with the other kids (implantation). But I've been on the pill. I went back and looked at my pills and noticed I had missed two pills on the 2nd and 3rd day of the first week and then missed again the second to last day before the "blanks". So I started wondering if I might be pregnant already, but it would be too early to tell. I have taken a HPT recently that was negative. I can't tell if I'm just hoping I am pregnant, even though we hadn't officially started trying yet, or if it's a real possibility. The cramps were real. Is it possible to get pregnant right at the end of your active pills if you miss one? Thanks!

synch71:happydance::kiss:


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies, this is my first post and i`m a bit nervous lol, i have been following this thread and others for a while now, i have just turned 43 in december and have 6 children aged 23,21,20,14,3,and 6 months, i would like 1 more baby hopefully before my ticking clock stops, and as this is a thread for over 40`s i would like to say that as i fell pregnant with my youngest at age 42 that all of you out there trying should not give up, i am not currently taking anything to help concieve although i have stopped breastfeeding at xmas and have had :witch: arrive for the second cycle since finishing, i thought last month was it as :witch: didn`t arrive as usual around 28 days and had what i thought was pregnancy symptoms, i didnt test as was too frightened of :bfn: but then she got me on cd 37 this is unusual for me so hoping is just my cycles settling after finishing breastfeeding, i wish you all good luck and :dust: and hope we all see our :bfp: soon


----------



## maryanne67

synch71 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wasn't sure how to start, so I'm replying to this thread. It seems like it fits because I'm turning 40 in March and husband turns 40 in May. The last few weeks my husband and I have been considering trying for our 3rd (two boys now-6 and 9). The strange thing is last week I had cramps for about 4-5 days that felt like what I remembered going on in early pregnancy with the other kids (implantation). But I've been on the pill. I went back and looked at my pills and noticed I had missed two pills on the 2nd and 3rd day of the first week and then missed again the second to last day before the "blanks". So I started wondering if I might be pregnant already, but it would be too early to tell. I have taken a HPT recently that was negative. I can't tell if I'm just hoping I am pregnant, even though we hadn't officially started trying yet, or if it's a real possibility. The cramps were real. Is it possible to get pregnant right at the end of your active pills if you miss one? Thanks!
> 
> synch71:happydance::kiss:

hi synch71 i`m new too but welcome , i would say it is possible to get pregnant if you missed pills at the start of the pack because that would be before ovulation making it possible for ovulation to occur but i could be wrong, i myself got pregnant taking the pill when i was 40 but i missed taking a few days over a 2-3 week period , but good luck if its what you want and i would say :test: again especially if af is late ,


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies. I've been a bit tied up as I went back to work this past week - Now I've got to much to do and not enough time to do it in, so what's new!

Congratulations Oxfordbabe - Fab news for the over 40's :wohoo:

Glitter - Yay for March go ahead. I'm very excited for you and look forward to following you every step of the way. :happydance: Do you have a journal?

Inkdchick - I'm sorry the old hag of all hags got you. Hope she's not being to hard on you and that the next cycle is the one. :hugs:

Synch - Got my fingers crossed. Keep us posted.

Maryanne - Blimey 6!!! I'm still trying to get 1 :rofl: Good luck to you with getting your little lucky no. 7 :flower:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Apparently I forgot to post to this thread. I mostly did a new thread so I didn't have to figure out which threads I use the most. Lazy, I know.

I am 42 and am cautiously happy with the bfp from 17 January. This definitely has gone farther than the last pregnancy and I am having all of the good old signs: breast tenderness, moodiness like you wouldn't believe, and my bestest buddy morning sickness. I'm told these are all good signs. That can be hard to remember while visiting the porcelain deity.

Just doing what came naturally has us expecting. I am waiting until after 12 weeks for any real announcements and I am still trying to convince myself it is real. A little worried and a long set of months ahead but we are on the baby train!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

ciarhwyfar said:


> Apparently I forgot to post to this thread. I mostly did a new thread so I didn't have to figure out which threads I use the most. Lazy, I know.
> 
> I am 42 and am cautiously happy with the bfp from 17 January. This definitely has gone farther than the last pregnancy and I am having all of the good old signs: breast tenderness, moodiness like you wouldn't believe, and my bestest buddy morning sickness. I'm told these are all good signs. That can be hard to remember while visiting the porcelain deity.
> 
> Just doing what came naturally has us expecting. I am waiting until after 12 weeks for any real announcements and I am still trying to convince myself it is real. A little worried and a long set of months ahead but we are on the baby train!

Congrads!!:happydance:


----------



## glitterqueen

hey nise
don't have a journal- no idea how to do that and would prob would forget to update anyway lol ! just concentrating on losing a bit of weight now and trying to get fit xx


----------



## glitterqueen

ciarhwyfar said:


> Apparently I forgot to post to this thread. I mostly did a new thread so I didn't have to figure out which threads I use the most. Lazy, I know.
> 
> I am 42 and am cautiously happy with the bfp from 17 January. This definitely has gone farther than the last pregnancy and I am having all of the good old signs: breast tenderness, moodiness like you wouldn't believe, and my bestest buddy morning sickness. I'm told these are all good signs. That can be hard to remember while visiting the porcelain deity.
> 
> Just doing what came naturally has us expecting. I am waiting until after 12 weeks for any real announcements and I am still trying to convince myself it is real. A little worried and a long set of months ahead but we are on the baby train!

yeah hope for us all - congrats xx


----------



## Nise

ciarhwyfar said:


> Apparently I forgot to post to this thread. I mostly did a new thread so I didn't have to figure out which threads I use the most. Lazy, I know.
> 
> I am 42 and am cautiously happy with the bfp from 17 January. This definitely has gone farther than the last pregnancy and I am having all of the good old signs: breast tenderness, moodiness like you wouldn't believe, and my bestest buddy morning sickness. I'm told these are all good signs. That can be hard to remember while visiting the porcelain deity.
> 
> Just doing what came naturally has us expecting. I am waiting until after 12 weeks for any real announcements and I am still trying to convince myself it is real. A little worried and a long set of months ahead but we are on the baby train!

Congratulations :happydance: that's great news and I'm glad all is going well with the symptoms even if they are a bit uncomfortable at least they are comforting! :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations ciarhwyfar!!!! 


Hello everyone! My name is Maria and I'm 39 years old.... will be 40 in 2 days. DH is 39 years old. We both have kids, but not together. We've been TTC since we got married 6 years ago (we were 33). I wasn't really trying, but not preventing either. I finally went to a fertility clinic and they said we're unexplained fertility. Its frustrating but I'm not giving up. I had 3 IUI's but they didn't work. I'm going for our first (better be last) IVF at the end of March. I just want my little baby, is that so hard? I pray every morning, I watch all kinds of baby shows, I eat healthy, we take our vitamins, I'm even buying pregnancy magazines to see if Law of Attraction works LOL I am ready. I wasn't ready a few years ago and I wasn't really sure if I wanted a 4th child, but I feel ready now. I lay in bed and talk to my baby, tell him/her how much I love it.

Good luck ladies! Sending everyone baby dust!


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Ciar! stories like yours give us oldies HOPE!! 
I am just about to embark on Cycle #4 of TTC number 3 and I am 40. I tried Soy last cycle but don't think it's worked as AF pains bad yesterday and today. Might try Vit B6 as well this cycle and maybe pre-seed :shrug:
FX'd for your IVF Mibebe....not long to go now :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well ive given up taking the soy its just not working for me and so i have decided to have all the things they say you shouldnt and ust let nature do her best , although i was intrigued to see if im ovulating this month and have bought opk's just to see but apart from that its all up to her (mother nature) now the ball is in her court, ive had it with all the trying as im 44 and i have had enough but to anyone else now trying it it does work for loads just not me .


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I stopped the Soy this cylce and used Royal Jelly with Bee Pollen instead. Read up on that and see what you think. It tastes nasty but I feel it working and my libido has been off the chain even though I've been sick a few days out of the cycle. Here's hoping it gives me my BFP this month~!


----------



## mrsdh

Hi ladies. I have 3 kids, the last one conceived aged 37. Ive just turned 40 today!! And ttc #4. Haven't been on BC since my LO birth so was NTNP . Started charting in July 2010 after having a chemical pregnancy the month before. Since then nothing but refuse to give up hope. It's nice to read of us older ladies getting a bfp and will be even better when we read of these ladies posting news of the birth. Good luck to everyone here and here's to reading more lovely stories of hope xx


----------



## inkdchick

happy birthday hun , and lets hope all of us yet to get our BFP will get them really soon.
I have had enough of feeling deflated and having not a lot of energy so have strated to take vit B complex this morning so am really hoping that it helps.
I am a bit worried tho coz im also taking pregnacare and asprin ( the asprin i have no choice over its for my heart but hey if it helps), so what i want to know is could this be too much and would it harm trying to get pregnant?
Im 44 and this is my last year of ttc as i have now been trying for over 3 years , all tests we were offered came back with great results but now we are 44 and 47 they dont want to know or will help us so we are out on our own and really hoping that one day it will work for us .
Good Luck everyone xxx


----------



## mrsdh

inkdchick said:


> happy birthday hun , and lets hope all of us yet to get our BFP will get them really soon.
> I have had enough of feeling deflated and having not a lot of energy so have strated to take vit B complex this morning so am really hoping that it helps.
> I am a bit worried tho coz im also taking pregnacare and asprin ( the asprin i have no choice over its for my heart but hey if it helps), so what i want to know is could this be too much and would it harm trying to get pregnant?
> Im 44 and this is my last year of ttc as i have now been trying for over 3 years , all tests we were offered came back with great results but now we are 44 and 47 they dont want to know or will help us so we are out on our own and really hoping that one day it will work for us .
> Good Luck everyone xxx

Ah thanks hun for birthday wishes :) Dont worry about taking the b complex with the pregnacare and aspirin. I take a conception multi vit, epo, omega plus, vit b complex 100 and a multi concoction of chinese herbs prescribed by my acupuncturist!!!! I should rattle when i walk ! 
Also i know just how deflated you feel month after month :hugs: 
I know everyone has there limit of how much they can take and i respect that but there is always hope when you read and hear of similar aged ladies finally getting a bfp. I have 2 friends in their 40s pregnant, 1 is 42 the other is 43, 44 when she gives birth ! Tons of babydust to ou hun xxxx


----------



## Nise

Ooo Happy Birthday Mrs DH - hope you had a great day and are having a great night as I type! :cake:


----------



## mrsdh

Nise said:


> Ooo Happy Birthday Mrs DH - hope you had a great day and are having a great night as I type! :cake:

Thank you very much Nise xx had a very nice day and night too !!! xx


----------



## inkdchick

well i got really freaked out last night Sorry but too much info coming !!!!!!!!!! :oops:
i had at about 6pm last night a caramel coloured cm in my undies and was a bit confused but when i wiped it was the normal clear/white cm that i normally have at ov ( im at ov now) so i changed my undies and didnt think anymore about it. Anyway last night we dtd and found that we were covered in a thin looking brown/light red cm well to say the least it completely freaked us out and i spoke to a nurse this morning as she says that it perfectly normal and to dtd today and tomorrow as it is a really good sign that an egg is on its way down so we are planning to get really busy later. I still have a little caramel coloured cm on a towel that i am now wearing just incase but nothing when i wipe just the normal ov cm
Has anyone else had this and found that they were pregnant at the end of their cycle ????


----------



## maryanne67

ciarhwyfar said:


> Apparently I forgot to post to this thread. I mostly did a new thread so I didn't have to figure out which threads I use the most. Lazy, I know.
> 
> I am 42 and am cautiously happy with the bfp from 17 January. This definitely has gone farther than the last pregnancy and I am having all of the good old signs: breast tenderness, moodiness like you wouldn't believe, and my bestest buddy morning sickness. I'm told these are all good signs. That can be hard to remember while visiting the porcelain deity.
> 
> Just doing what came naturally has us expecting. I am waiting until after 12 weeks for any real announcements and I am still trying to convince myself it is real. A little worried and a long set of months ahead but we are on the baby train!

:happydance: congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Nise

Inkdchick, I've never experienced this personally, but fantastic news that the Nurse says it is a good sign. I wish you a truck load of luck for this cycle and it's exciting twist. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: There, that should help too. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

hi inkdchick :wave: i havent heard of that before but you never know it could be a good sign ,i have seen you in other threads and really hope you get your :bfp: soon when i was trying for my last :baby::baby: i also started to think that it might not happen for me so said to myself that i wasnt going to obsess any more and just let nature take its course if it happened good and if not then thats fine and it was at the end of that cycle surprisingly i got my bfp aged 42, i definately think a relaxed aproach helps good luck and lots of :dust:
glitterqueen good luck with losing the pounds , i lost 5 last week in my local shop then some kid found it when i walked away :haha: but seriously excercise, oo rather you than me 
mibebe good luck with the ivf next month hoping you won`t need it and get you :bfp: before then
hi mrsdh and welcome hope you soon get your :bfp:
good luck every1 else and heres lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## glitterqueen

hey inkedchick-sounds positive all the luck in the world hun x
maryanne67- lol- that sound like the only pounds i could lose at the min and my exercise would be bending down to pick it up xx


----------



## inkdchick

well an update is that we dtd again last night and the blood was definately lighter and not so much of it and it was all back to normal by mid morning today and all clear/white cm again so think that ov is now over, thank god its a bit worrying when you have never had it before and i think that a night off will be a good idea tonight to catch up on sleep and let those litte spermies find the one or two eggs that have now been released LOL.
Apparantly over 40's can release more than one egg each time we ovulate as its our bodies way of clearing out all eggs left ready for the menopause - nice but OMG can you imagine - well twins would be nice , one shot get the lot as they say.

Good Luck to everyone xxxx :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mumoffive

Oh goodluck...its about time you had some of it inkdchick. Really hope you get your bfp! x


----------



## inkdchick

thank you hun, have you heard of it before or had it before coz i had never heard of it and then i get it so freaked out yesterday i was really owrried something was wrong with me but no its perfectly normal apparantly xx


----------



## Omi

so, 11dpo and bfn. Bummer! :) At least have IVF clinic apmt on wednesday to look forward to! :)


----------



## Nise

OH bugger Omi - I was hoping this was gonna be your month! Hope all goes well on Wednesday and you can get started quickly.

Inkdchick - it never ceases to amaze me how many abnormal things seem to happen to us that are completely normal! :rofl:

Hope everyones doing good. I'm on CD something or other past O - have stopped with the temping coz my chart always looks promising after O and turns out to be a disappointment so I'm now just taking it easy. Have been working on changing my mental attitude to ttc - not easy but I certainly feel a lot more positive for it. Happy weekends all. :hugs:


----------



## Omi

_it never ceases to amaze me how many abnormal things seem to happen to us that are completely normal! _

Couldnt have said it better myself Nise - excellent! :rofl:


----------



## maryanne67

good luck inkdchick hope you get your :bfp: this month i have also heard it is possible to get pregnant with twins when an older mum but didnt know the reason why but it sounds good to me i would love 2 more :baby:
nise good luck with the pma hope it gets you your :bfp: as i think it really helps
omi good luck on wednesday
good luck every1 else :thumbup:
:drunk::rofl::muaha::hi::yipee::pop:
heres a few smilies to lighten up the thread lol

:yipee: :headspin: :friends: :juggle: :juggle: :fool: :tease: :football: :wohoo: :comp::grr: :loopy: :flasher: :holly: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

well looks like my eggy/s were ready to be invaded by a spermie this morning so we got busy dtd and all was ok and lots of EWCM so hopefully this month will be our month but not thinking anymore about now im in the tww and cant wait til its over only got til the 17th to wait so not long really.

Good Luck girls and lots of baby dust to all 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Omi

Good luck Inkdchick! :dust:

Just wanted to say that im off for our first apmt at the fertility clinic on wednesday starting ivf. Hopefully my AMH test will show i still have some eggs left, yikes! :)

Also- the supposed reason women over 35 have a higher risk of twins is that fsh levels are sometimes elevated and thus make the ovaries produce more eggs. It has also been suggested that with identical twins in women over 35 that the egg 'shell' is more unstable thus more likely to split into 2. 

Anywhoo..the more the merrier i guess,lol! xx


----------



## Nise

Omi said:


> Good luck Inkdchick! :dust:
> 
> Just wanted to say that im off for our first apmt at the fertility clinic on wednesday starting ivf. Hopefully my AMH test will show i still have some eggs left, yikes! :)
> 
> Also- the supposed reason women over 35 have a higher risk of twins is that fsh levels are sometimes elevated and thus make the ovaries produce more eggs. It has also been suggested that with identical twins in women over 35 that the egg 'shell' is more unstable thus more likely to split into 2.
> 
> Anywhoo..the more the merrier i guess,lol! xx

Interesting facts there Omi. Good luck with your appointment, I shall look forward to following your journey and seeing that lovely bfp at the end of it. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Good Luck Omi and im sure you will have plenty of eggs left LOL how old are you if you dont mind me asking.
We last saw a fertility specialist nearly two years ago and they wouldnt do anything for us as i was 42 , now 44 so we have been out on our own for nearly two years.
I have for the first time had the most promising ov sign in my life this month so am keeping everything crossed as this is my last year of trying.
I wish you all the very best hun let us know how you get on :friends: xx


----------



## Omi

Im 40, will be 41 next month. Not a road i expected to take mainly due to not having the money but i have been blessed by an aunt (who herself had 2 mc's and ended up adopting 2 kids in the end) who has offered to pay for it...:cloud9:

FX indeed! Thanks guys, i shall keep you updated as i go down this road :)


----------



## inkdchick

aww thats a wonderful gift and i really really hope that it brings a very strong bfp and a healthy 9 months for you both xx


----------



## Reb S

Hi Ladies,
Could I join in please?! I've been spending my time on the TTC after a loss forum, after sad MMC in Oct/Nov week 7-ish after successful IVF. I'm 41 next month OMG and glad to have buddies in the same game! I'm spending my time chasing out every single negative thought that pops in at the moment although I'm a day late and just had a BFN. Boohoo. Hello to you all!


----------



## inkdchick

Hi and welcome hun i think most of us here have had a n early m/c so you are not alone and you will go on to have a healthy pregnancy and baby :hugs: 
SO how are you doing and how far into your cycle are you now xx


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry to hear of your loss Reb :nope::hugs:

I do find some of the hustle and bustle of some of the other threads intense. It's nice to know that we older wanna be mums are not alone in our quest.

I sometimes wonder with some of the younger people what's the rush, although I know we all want it as bad as the next person......now I feel a large amount of pressure at age 40 to TTC as quickly as possible! 
When I read some of the stories on here I feel quite selfish and guilty. I already have two beautiful daughters (15 & 12) from my first marriage. I suppose nowadays it's a common story, woman meets childless younger man, wants everything with that man that any normal person would want out of a relationship. With my first two I conceived within first month (in my twenties then) we are now on cycle #4 and although I know I am older some days I wonder if it's me? or could it be him? or is it both of us together? Is it my age? 

At this moment in time I am just aiming to get a BFP in 2011 and not hope for anymore than that. :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

dont ever think its your age hun im 44 and still ttc but this will be my last year so like you am hoping to get that bfp and a full term this year lets hope it happens for us both, good luck hun xx


----------



## Reb S

Hello and thanks for the welcome!
Inkdchick, - I'm on Day 1. The evil AF appeared in the night but I have acheived a perfect 28 day cycle for the 1st time ever. Not sure if it's acupuncture,herbs or visualisation, but hopefully now my luteal phase is long enough! 
Glowstar, I'm really happy for you that you have 2 lovely daughters, but I'm guessing that doesn't make TTC any easier. 
I'm going to read back some pages and get acquainted with everyone! x


----------



## glitterqueen

Omi
good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## inkdchick

Reb S, congratulations on your 28 day cycle thats brilliant coz if its 28 days and between 5 and 7 days bleed you are all good to fall really easy apparantly so they say thats why when we have this perfect cycle when we are in our twenties we fell pregnant a lot easier, so looks like you have got it hun best of luck me thinks its the acupuncture hun its helped loada of ladies on here to get pregnant so good luck hun xx


----------



## maryanne67

Hi reb s and welcome :flower: 
how did the appointment go omi hope it was good news :thumbup:
roll on 17th inkdchick fx`d
well i`m currently on cd 16 hoping i`ve just ov so been getting oh :sex: he doesn`t complain lol, hope every1s keeping well lots of 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Spoomie

Hello ladies, I have visited here but spend most of my time on TTC after loss. I am 42 and have a beautiful 2 year old son who was conceived naturally when I was 39, born when I was 40. I m/c at 12 weeks in late November 2010 and am really really struggling with it, I guess I had thought I was home and dry having made it to my scan (m/c day before scan date). Guess it's never over till the fat lady gives birth :-(

Reb S, I am interested in your herbal slant, I too have been seeing a herbalist since beginning of the year and am now half way through 2WW, praying that her potions are doing their thing. My cycles are 'perfect' 28 days with ovulation at day 14. I am also trying (but failing!) to take heart from my GP who tells me I must actually be very fertile (don't feel it!) as I have been pregnant 3 times since late 2007 - a loss at 6 weeks, my beautiful son, and then my recent loss at 12 weeks


----------



## inkdchick

its true what your doc has told you hun you just have to believe it and i wish you all the best hun x


----------



## Mamma Mia

Hi I'm kinda new here. I am 40 and TTC with my hubby of 11 months. Just got the news Tuesday that his sperm count is 3.9 million, so VERY low.. we are BD'ing but will likely be going the way of IVF after this month. I just need a warm and cozy place to nestle in until we get a BFP..

Good luck and sticky, sticky baby dust to us all..
:hugs:


----------



## Omi

Hi guys, 

a quick update - so clinic apmt went very well yesterday. Signed all the consent forms, had blood tests done for egg reserve (AMH) and hep c, hiv and rubella. Hubster had some too. Depending on egg reserve results we'll find out what my drug protocol will be in 2 weeks time. Am due to start treatment at next af, so beginning of March. Get up to 3 eggs put in so hope can mature enough eggs and make good enough embryos for the process. Very exited yet cautious....here's to hope and luck!! 

:dust: to all!! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Mamma Mia, fingers crossed for a BFP soon for you which ever route you decide to take :hugs:

Omi, sounds exciting that things are progressing for you...FX'd for a 2011 BFP!!


----------



## inkdchick

LOL thought for a bit of a giggle i would pee on an opk this morning expecting nothing to show and i got a faint positive, not sure what that means but will definately now test on thursday next week lol, well just to see if this opk result means anything :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

I did that last cycle, didn't mean anything for me though :shrug: I still seem to get faint lines even after OV right up to AF. I think if the test line is as dark as the control line......well that would prob be a BFP or a late Ov.


----------



## inkdchick

LOL i have already OV'd as i had ov spotting this cycle so knew when i did, i only did it coz it was the last one left and i wont be doing them next cycle lol didnt go by any result really but was suprised to see a line there but threw it out lol. So will wait til the 17th or just after and test as i have a few symptoms that are really good and after the ov bleed im really hoping they are all good.
Good luck Omi xx


----------



## Glowstar

Fingers and toes crossed for you Inkdchick, I genuinely hope this is your month :hugs:

I know you're on the Soy thread I frequent too :winkwink: My 2nd cycle of taking it CD2-6 this time and I had pos OPK yesterday on CD10, today CD11 negative. I also took Vit B6 this time as seemed to be ov'ing really late previous cycles so if nothing gained this cycle I know I have tried my best. 
I feel I have done everything I can this cycle, with Soy all the Vit's, using OPK's even started charting BBT's and using Conceive Plus, using the Smep method too.......phew :sleep:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi inkdchick I am also testing 17th/18th.......here's to 2 BFPs x


----------



## samiam

Hi ladies,

Can I join your party, even if I am a bit late? I'm 42 and had a MMC at 12 weeks in November and have yet to return to any sort of normal cycle. I'm currently living in Scotland, but am headed back to the States to have surgery on a torn shoulder and to get all of my hormones and things tested, since I cannot seem to get anywhere here with the NHS. 

Anyone have trouble getting back onto a regular cycle after their MC? If so, what did you to do reset yourself? Feeling panicky and desperate that I'm "out" of eggs.


----------



## inkdchick

glowstar try to relax and not worry about what you have taken or havent coz at he end of the day its gonna happen if you take something or not, that not thinking about it will help.
I gave up literally two months ago but took my prenatals as usual coz i have to take asprin for my heart every morning so i take it with that and dont think anything of it anyways this cycle not thinking about where i was in my cycle i had OV bleed on cd 9 and 10 and OV'd on cd 11 which was the 5th feb, since 5 dpo i have had mild cramping low down all across bottom of tummy, when i crouch i feel hard and tight down there, lots of watery/wet creamy cm, boobs starting to get sore and nipps tender boobs are swollen and i have a low backache , peeing loads, but coz i normally get things similar to this i have shrugged it all off.
6dpo i got a positive on an opk ( but that was for fun didnt want to throw out unused lol), stabbing pains in boobs and overall no energy and knackered dont want to get out of bed before lunchtime ! and drining orange juice and lemonade which i dont normally touch so , i was so lightheaded on and off yesterday afternoon evening too and i am eating well so hope thats good too.
there thats what i have been getting and havent thought twice about and only think about when i come on here thats why om not on that often and only to answer posts or messages. Good Luck hun and relax xx


----------



## inkdchick

samiam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join your party, even if I am a bit late? I'm 42 and had a MMC at 12 weeks in November and have yet to return to any sort of normal cycle. I'm currently living in Scotland, but am headed back to the States to have surgery on a torn shoulder and to get all of my hormones and things tested, since I cannot seem to get anywhere here with the NHS.
> 
> Anyone have trouble getting back onto a regular cycle after their MC? If so, what did you to do reset yourself? Feeling panicky and desperate that I'm "out" of eggs.

dont think about it hun , most of us here have had m/c and have gone on to have a very healthy baby after so dont worry it will happen when you relax, just take your prenat vits and get on with your days as they come and good luck with your shoulder op, o and you do have eggs left if you are still having a regular bleed and ovulating, you still have eggs please try and concentrate on that shoulder and the rest will follow xx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi samian

I am also 42 and had a 12 week m/c in November, sorry for you that we have so much in commom :-( The thing that really got me is that I had (foolishly?) thought I was ok for having made it so far and think it hit me worse that I let my guard down, I really really hope I'm pregnant by June 4th. I have my regular cycle back but have been seeing a herbalist and believe her potions have worked wonders in facilitating this. May be something for you to consider? Thinking of you x


----------



## inkdchick

Girls please please read this before you even think about taking ASPRIN !!!

I was put on asprin for my heart i suffer with S.V.T. (supra Ventricular Tachycardia), and have been on it for nearly a year. In that year i have had 4 early miscarriages and was at the end of my tether and very upset as all the fertility tests that we went through couldnt pin point any problem with us concieving and that we should fall really easy.

I have just been to my local BOOTS chemist to purchase more Pregnacare Healthy conception vits and the chemist himself asked me to go into the consulting room for a chat. In there he asked me if i was the lady who was taking asprina dn i said yes and he told me in no uncertain terms to STOP taking it as it causes miscarriages.
He explained :- when you fall pregnant and the egg develops into a feotus the asprin transforms the little bundle into a clot of blood cells and expells it between 5 and 12 weeks depending. You can imagine how i felt , relieved to know why this has been ahppening and angry that my GP knew that we were trying to concieve but still put me on the asprin.
So on Monday i will be making an appointment to go to see the GP and get referred to a cardiologist to get a different medication that wont harm the trying to form baby and that will help with ttc and having a healthy baby.

So please please DO NOT TAKE ASPRIN GIRLS NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT IT HELPING BECAUSE IT DOES'NT


----------



## inkdchick

Spoomie said:


> Hi samian
> 
> I am also 42 and had a 12 week m/c in November, sorry for you that we have so much in commom :-( The thing that really got me is that I had (foolishly?) thought I was ok for having made it so far and think it hit me worse that I let my guard down, I really really hope I'm pregnant by June 4th. I have my regular cycle back but have been seeing a herbalist and believe her potions have worked wonders in facilitating this. May be something for you to consider? Thinking of you x

you will be ok hun i promise just try not to think about it i know thats hard but its taen me a long time to forget about trying and so far i think it may have worked even the chemist this morning ( see above post) thought that i could be but to stop taking the asprin and then it will happen as he says that i am really relaxed so he sees no reason why it wouldnt so try hun and i wsh you all the best xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Ink...your symptoms sound really promising :winkwink:

How disappointing though to find out that the Aspirin could be actually stopping you from holding on to a pregnancy, I bet you're really angry with your GP :growlmad: I hope they give you something else ASAP!!!


----------



## inkdchick

me too but i have to now wait for an appointment with a cardiologist to get something else and that could take a while but hey ho would rather be pregnant than take anything else to be honest. And thank you i hope they are too its been a long time coming xx


----------



## Nise

That's interesting Inkdchick, lucky the Chemist was paying attention! I think the problem with Doctors is that they knee jerk react to just one thing and don't always consider the bigger picture - did yours know you were ttc. 

Hope everyone is well, sorry I've been a bit mia recently but work is keeping me very busy. On a ttc note, I stopped temping after O was confirmed and am now completely in the dark and just getting on with stuff. AF is due on Valentines day - how romantic am I :rofl:


----------



## Reb S

Hello everyone,
Been away, dealing with my Mum who has memory problems. I'm exhausted and now have a hideous cold! Moan over. 

Mrsdh, so nice to read your post about pregnant friends of our age! Hurrah. 
Omi - very glad that the IVF meeting went so well. Good luck with the process - start looking after yourself NOW as it is pretty tough and you need lots of support and positive thinking! 
Inkdchick - that's crappy about your aspirin possibly causing MC's. Good luck with cardiologist, I'm sure they can find something that will work better. Think we should all have a 'I'M TRYING TO CONCEIVE, IDIOT' tattoo on our foreheads!


----------



## Reb S

Oops got quote marks wrong sorry! How d'you delete these things anyway?!


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie said:


> Hello ladies, I have visited here but spend most of my time on TTC after loss. I am 42 and have a beautiful 2 year old son who was conceived naturally when I was 39, born when I was 40. I m/c at 12 weeks in late November 2010 and am really really struggling with it, I guess I had thought I was home and dry having made it to my scan (m/c day before scan date). Guess it's never over till the fat lady gives birth :-(
> 
> Reb S, I am interested in your herbal slant, I too have been seeing a herbalist since beginning of the year and am now half way through 2WW, praying that her potions are doing their thing. My cycles are 'perfect' 28 days with ovulation at day 14. I am also trying (but failing!) to take heart from my GP who tells me I must actually be very fertile (don't feel it!) as I have been pregnant 3 times since late 2007 - a loss at 6 weeks, my beautiful son, and then my recent loss at 12 weeks

Hi Spoomie 
Firstly, so sorry about your loss - what a shock to get so far, it must be very hard. As to herbs, I'm not entirely sure what I think about it yet - I 1st saw her when i was feeling completely crappy on IVF and she made such a difference my doctor noticed and asked for her contact details! But sometimes I just don't know. This month she wants us to abstain as she thinks 'my soil is not drained enough yet' ...dunno what I think about that as it means 1) condoms...:wacko: 2) missing a month when time is racing past me like a formula 1 car! However, I have just had my 1st EVER 28 day cycle - (did wonder if I had a chemical, but didn't test till day 27, already 2 days late for me and it was BFN) so something's happening. Do you think the herbs work?


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Reb S
I'm really hoping so as they cost a small fortune! 

I believe I will fall pregnant as I have conceived 3 times since 2007 and I am hopeful that the herbs will help this happen more quickly and, more importantly, that they will help me to stay pregnant. My practitioner has lots of success stories of conceiving after m/c and I'm trying really hard to keep the faith, but as I said, I've only been seeing her since beginning of January. She has also run a lost baby support group so I feel that the therapy is two fold, and she herself had her last child at 47 so she has a lot going for her with regard to my personal situation. I definitely feel more balanced and my cycle has returned very quickly, especially considering my m/c was pretty late for an ' early m/c' - if you see what I mean! Obviously my ultimate aim is to get pregnant and stay pregnant but for me, the other huge benefit is that, even if this doesn't happen with the herbal medicine then it will have given me a focus and a hope during the really difficult grieving period as I am a bit of a control freak and this makes me feel like I'm doing something proactive!


----------



## inkdchick

Reb S said:


> Oops got quote marks wrong sorry! How d'you delete these things anyway?!

go into edit on your own post hun x


----------



## maryanne67

hi every1 :hi: does any1 know how to get multiple qoutes into a reply post by the time i have read through posts and caught up ive forgot who said what lol so gonna wait to respond when i know how to do it but good luck every1


----------



## inkdchick

no i dont know but that would be cool x


----------



## samiam

inkdchick said:


> dont think about it hun , most of us here have had m/c and have gone on to have a very healthy baby after so dont worry it will happen when you relax, just take your prenat vits and get on with your days as they come and good luck with your shoulder op, o and you do have eggs left if you are still having a regular bleed and ovulating, you still have eggs please try and concentrate on that shoulder and the rest will follow xx

Ink: Thank you. I'm glad to hear that others have had healthy babies after a MC. I'm not yet having a regular bleed, though. So that's the main thing. But, as you said, one thing at a time. Shoulder first. . . 



Spoomie said:


> Hi samian
> 
> I am also 42 and had a 12 week m/c in November, sorry for you that we have so much in commom :-( The thing that really got me is that I had (foolishly?) thought I was ok for having made it so far and think it hit me worse that I let my guard down, I really really hope I'm pregnant by June 4th. I have my regular cycle back but have been seeing a herbalist and believe her potions have worked wonders in facilitating this. May be something for you to consider? Thinking of you x

Spoomie: :hugs: Oh, it was so hard, wasn't it? And I let my guard down too. Horrible. What is the herbalist giving you? And how long did it take for your cycle to come back? Did you have your MC medically managed, or. . . ?


----------



## samiam

maryanne67 said:


> hi every1 :hi: does any1 know how to get multiple qoutes into a reply post by the time i have read through posts and caught up ive forgot who said what lol so gonna wait to respond when i know how to do it but good luck every1

Maryanne: Yes. I do. Click on the + sign next to all of the people's posts that you'd like to quote and then click on the quote button of the last person you want to quote and it will quote all of the people you clicked the + next to.


----------



## inkdchick

lets hope it heals really quickly for you and then you can concentrate in the ttc hun all the best xx


----------



## bellamamma

Hi everyone, wanna join up! I recognize some of you (nise, glitterqueen) from when I was using B&B alot last year. I'm just 43, OH 44, had 1 mmc at 11 weeks (feb.) and one mc at 5 weeks (nov) in 2010, after a year of ttc. So...know I can get pregnant, just have to catch the magic healthy egg! A nice gyne let me get the workup for recurrent mc's after the 2, and all is well, so it's a waiting game. I take thyroid replacement as don't have a thyroid, just started 5mg of Folic acid, and low-dose aspirin and progesterone supp's post O. I used to temp and all that, but found it too stressful, but can tell when I'm o'ing by symptoms. Plus, the 2 months I fell pg was when it was the last thing I was thinking about!! 
Wanted to pass on, too, that here in Italy, over 40 moms are the norm! My new doc said (after I'd commented on my age), "no, you're still young, don't worry about that!"  Plus, we can't change it! Best of luck to all!!!


----------



## inkdchick

Ciao Bellamamma come sta' , where abouts in Rome are you , my hubby parents are in Acilia and we are ofter over to see them absolutely love it .
Welcome to BNB again good to have you here


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Bellamamma :hugs:


----------



## samiam

bellamamma said:


> Wanted to pass on, too, that here in Italy, over 40 moms are the norm! My new doc said (after I'd commented on my age), "no, you're still young, don't worry about that!" Plus, we can't change it! Best of luck to all!!!

Bella: Thanks for passing that along! :)


----------



## Reb S

Hurrah! Bellamamma that's a really nice positive thing to read.


----------



## glitterqueen

HEY Bellamama- how u doin? great to hear from you x
ok so I am day 30 0f a usual 30 day(although last month was 26???) Cramping like crazy but also really bad runny bum(tmi) very dizzy head, soooooooooooo tired and feeling really sick. Didn't have any sticks to pee on so I used an ov predictor and its positive( well nearly) trying not to get excited I know its a long shot and now I have actually poated it I know AF will arrive tomorrow!!!! Will keep u posted xx


----------



## Glowstar

Can you post it in the Gallery Glitter so we can have a look??? FX'd it is a POS :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

just threw it out ahhhhhhhhhhhhh-wouldn't have a clue how to do it anyway lol
the line is really dark but not just as dark as the test line but surely it shouldn't be registering at all if it was just lh at this stage??? need to go to bed and stop hoping xxx


----------



## Nise

Ooo Glitter am tres excited :happydance: :witch: is currently scratching her twiggy brush around my womb at the mo, spotting started tonight so guess she'll take up full residence tomorrow - I'll try and be entertaining enough to keep her from getting to you. :hugs:

:yipee: Yay, so happy to see you Bellamamma - lovely to see you here and so glad to hear that all is well with you. That's nice positive news that over 40 is the norm in Italy - hope for us all yet then.

Wow, lot's of new faces round here which is nice. :hi: Reb S, Spoomie, Maryanne 67, Samiam & Glowstar. 

Well, I'm trying to keep up the pma for cycle Six million and twenty two. :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

inkdchick said:


> Ciao Bellamamma come sta' , where abouts in Rome are you , my hubby parents are in Acilia and we are ofter over to see them absolutely love it .
> Welcome to BNB again good to have you here

Ciao! Sto bene, grazie! I'm in Monte Sacro, north Rome, never been to Acilia, is it a nice area?
Thanks for the welcome, was happy to find a group that "fits" me! :happydance:


----------



## bellamamma

glitterqueen said:


> HEY Bellamama- how u doin? great to hear from you x
> ok so I am day 30 0f a usual 30 day(although last month was 26???) Cramping like crazy but also really bad runny bum(tmi) very dizzy head, soooooooooooo tired and feeling really sick. Didn't have any sticks to pee on so I used an ov predictor and its positive( well nearly) trying not to get excited I know its a long shot and now I have actually poated it I know AF will arrive tomorrow!!!! Will keep u posted xx

glad to "see" you again too glitter!
your sxs sound exciting, am awaiting good news...:thumbup:


----------



## bellamamma

Good morning! Well, unfortunately I just realized I'm in the 2ww, makes it worse to know doesn't it?! I had to start the progesterone pops, but will promptly try to forget the wait...the busier I can keep myself the better.

Nise, sorry bout AF, did she really arrive or was she just knocking a bit? Also, what a crap day for her, naughty!

How is everyone else?? I'll take this opportunity to wish all a Happy Heart Day, hugs and love!!


----------



## glitterqueen

quick drive to tesco this morning- did a clearblue test and....................... 1-2 weeks BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG cried my eyes out, feel sick now but memories of the m/c are flooding in please stick little bean( m/c at 8 weeks last time) cramping like mad but feel much more queasy this time. can't wait for OH to come home HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!! OMG OMG OMG xxxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

P S if I can do it anyone can do it so good luck girls hope this rubs off on everyone xxx


----------



## inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS glitterqueen you have been waiting for this and now take it easy and you will be fine i promise well done you and what a fantastic valentines present :happydance: xx


----------



## glitterqueen

inkdchick said:


> CONGRATULATIONS glitterqueen you have been waiting for this and now take it easy and you will be fine i promise well done you and what a fantastic valentines present :happydance: xx

Thanks Hun I am so excited but also really worried. Just phoned my GP but receptionist wouldn't let me speak to him said she would gey him to ring me back. He has been great through all of this so just want to reasure myself and talk to him .Had booked a facial today so will have to ring them to check if I can still have it I had booked a facial and massage once a month to help me chill and will prob have to cancel them all now but I don't care!!!!!:cloud9:
U testing soon??? hope its BFP by the way have u tried DHEA I was taking it plus royal jelly worth a try?? xxx


----------



## inkdchick

im testing on the 17th hun as i took organic royal jelly and honey bee pollen everyday this cycle and i had ov spotting for the first time ever too at OV and now got lots of things going on boobs are sorely breaking out of a very tight fitting bra now and so sore to sleep, to mention just one thing o and a sore throat ive had now for two days weird no cold tho !, but hey we'll see , so excited for you , let me know how you get on and i'll let you know too just got to nip to chemist for my elderly neighbour and then i will be back on to chat xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

It would be so wonderful if we could be bump buddies xxxxx


----------



## Reb S

What great news for Valentine's day! You must be SO excited Glitter. And you've got all of us willing little bean to stick, so it will. x
PS what's DHEA?!


----------



## glitterqueen

Thanks Reb S
DHEA is a natural supplement but it acts on the adrenal glands/hormone levels and it helps with egg quality. If you google it you will get loads of info it isn't licenced in uk but quite a few ivf clinics in usa use it. I was taking it for bout 2 months as I was starting IVF in March. I had to stop taking it recently as I was getting bad mood swings and really bad spots but it must have been working?? not everyone gets side effects. Have a google and see I got mine from Agestop.co.uk xx


----------



## Missy

Massive Congrats Glitter!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy xx


----------



## glitterqueen

Missy I am so frightened after the last time trying to stay positive. would love to go and talk to my best friend but my OH doesn't know yet so would that be really bad?


----------



## inkdchick

no i dont think so hun you just feel like you need to get it clear in your head but i had a late miscarriage in 1989 of 5 and half months and the next time i fell 2 and half years later i had a perfectly trouble free pregnancy and a brilliant birth so please try and relax and believe me i know that it feels like it is hard to do but you can do it hun :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks love- I know you have been through the mill yourself so it means a lot coming from you x talked to my friend - she cried for ages( we have been friends 30 years) then i bumped into my neighbour in tesco when i was buying another test she k ows about the ivf etc so she guessed!! so i am now at home and staying put so i dont blurt it out to anyone else I am not safe to be let out! talked to gp who was delighted and have midwife Appt on 8th March- bloody ages away ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Monkey12

glitterqueen said:


> quick drive to tesco this morning- did a clearblue test and....................... 1-2 weeks BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG cried my eyes out, feel sick now but memories of the m/c are flooding in please stick little bean( m/c at 8 weeks last time) cramping like mad but feel much more queasy this time. can't wait for OH to come home HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!! OMG OMG OMG xxxxx

Congratulations Glitter queen hope you have a very very sticky bean.... amazing, so pleased for you :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

WOW!! what fab news Glitterqueen!!! what an amazing Valentines Gift :cloud9:

Now.....run and dig that OPK you did last night out of the bin :haha::haha:


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations glitterqueen, what a fab valentines day present!!! . Wishing you a very healthy 9 months. Indchick can't wait for you to test,fx it's a bfp. Xxx


----------



## mrsdh

Sorry inkdchick, wrong spelling of Yr name in post above, bloody phone!! Xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Glowstar said:


> WOW!! what fab news Glitterqueen!!! what an amazing Valentines Gift :cloud9:
> 
> Now.....run and dig that OPK you did last night out of the bin :haha::haha:

LOL had a look its positive!!! xx covered in curry sauce but positive !!


----------



## serendippy

Congrats Glitterqueen thats amazing news xxxx Can i ask what symptoms you had this month?


----------



## Glowstar

glitterqueen said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> WOW!! what fab news Glitterqueen!!! what an amazing Valentines Gift :cloud9:
> 
> Now.....run and dig that OPK you did last night out of the bin :haha::haha:
> 
> LOL had a look its positive!!! xx covered in curry sauce but positive !!Click to expand...

KEEP IT!!! that curry sauce covered stick is the start of your bean...that will be a funny story to tell in a few years :haha::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

glitterqueen said:


> thanks love- I know you have been through the mill yourself so it means a lot coming from you x talked to my friend - she cried for ages( we have been friends 30 years) then i bumped into my neighbour in tesco when i was buying another test she k ows about the ivf etc so she guessed!! so i am now at home and staying put so i dont blurt it out to anyone else I am not safe to be let out! talked to gp who was delighted and have midwife Appt on 8th March- bloody ages away ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

thats fantastic hun so when are you telling your hubby hun , let me know how you get on with the midwife, and hopefully i will know either way before then lol and i will let you know lol xxx


----------



## inkdchick

mrsdh said:


> Congratulations glitterqueen, what a fab valentines day present!!! . Wishing you a very healthy 9 months. Indchick can't wait for you to test,fx it's a bfp. Xxx

thank you hun but i am so nervous as i did a test this morning 10mui or miu?, and it was neg i know its too early but i couldnt help myself with it being valentines day and its hubby's b.day tomorrow too and i really wanted a + for then but not so far but will keep testing til i get it, boobs are killing me and every now and again i get what feels like biscuit crumb bits at my nipple area in my bra and it is sore, mind you the nipples are tender and boobs from under my arm and all around , theyre so big too lol , cramping on and off low down most of the day so hoping that its all good xx


----------



## inkdchick

ive done a couple of opk's and they were positive so how come my 10 miu hpt's have come back neg :shrug: no idea


----------



## mrsdh

inkdchick said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations glitterqueen, what a fab valentines day present!!! . Wishing you a very healthy 9 months. Indchick can't wait for you to test,fx it's a bfp. Xxx
> 
> thank you hun but i am so nervous as i did a test this morning 10mui or miu?, and it was neg i know its too early but i couldnt help myself with it being valentines day and its hubby's b.day tomorrow too and i really wanted a + for then but not so far but will keep testing til i get it, boobs are killing me and every now and again i get what feels like biscuit crumb bits at my nipple area in my bra and it is sore, mind you the nipples are tender and boobs from under my arm and all around , theyre so big too lol , cramping on and off low down most of the day so hoping that its all good xxClick to expand...

All symptoms sound VERY promising hun!!! When is your testing date? It would be fabulous to have a trail of bfps on this thread. Everything crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

aww well me af is due on the 17th so i will be testing everyday up til then, but when i tested yesterday and the day before i only had opk's and they both came out + but when i tested with a 10 miu (which came yesterday pm ) this morning it was - so i presume its just too early but woudl love a + tomorrow for hubby b.day but dont think its gonna happen even tho i have what feels like hard crumbs rubbing up against my niiples now and again first for me but hey


----------



## mrsdh

inkdchick said:


> aww well me af is due on the 17th so i will be testing everyday up til then, but when i tested yesterday and the day before i only had opk's and they both came out + but when i tested with a 10 miu (which came yesterday pm ) this morning it was - so i presume its just too early but woudl love a + tomorrow for hubby b.day but dont think its gonna happen even tho i have what feels like hard crumbs rubbing up against my niiples now and again first for me but hey

The wait must be agony! It's the not knowing that gets me. Yes I agree that it may be a bit too early for it to show , even on an IC . Let's hope in the next two days you get a lovely belated valentines gift! Can't wait for updates! Xxx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations *Glitter*. Fantastic news!

The TWW is awful isn't it *inkdchick*? I bought my first lot of ICs this month and they were delivered today. I had to go and test with one even though (a) AF is not due for another week! and (b) I'd spent so many pennies during the day the wee bank was practically empty!! I got a :bfn: of course but like you it feels like someone is using my nipples to tune into a radio!

Good luck ladies.

Pip x


----------



## inkdchick

LOL i love the way you put that, the stingy or radio tuning as you put it has died off now , and all im getting is a really deep ache in both boobs , i dont mind as long as it doesnt go away and stays i will put up with any pain they want to give me to be honest.
What dpo are you hun im 9dpo today and can test apparantly on weds but will be testing tomorrow and every day that follows til i get that long awaited BFP


----------



## inkdchick

mrsdh said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> aww well me af is due on the 17th so i will be testing everyday up til then, but when i tested yesterday and the day before i only had opk's and they both came out + but when i tested with a 10 miu (which came yesterday pm ) this morning it was - so i presume its just too early but woudl love a + tomorrow for hubby b.day but dont think its gonna happen even tho i have what feels like hard crumbs rubbing up against my niiples now and again first for me but hey
> 
> The wait must be agony! It's the not knowing that gets me. Yes I agree that it may be a bit too early for it to show , even on an IC . Let's hope in the next two days you get a lovely belated valentines gift! Can't wait for updates! XxxClick to expand...

aww thank you hun i cant wait either, sorry for the late reply but i had to go and have a bath my back has been aching all day


----------



## pip7890

Hi *inkdchick*. My ticker says I'm 5DPO, but I'm actually 6. AF is due either Monday or Tuesday next week.

I've been getting what I call "Tokyo T**s". Like one of those black and white war films where they're sat at a huge transistor radio twiddling the knobs saying "Come in Tokyo"!!! I had them with my son, and I had them with the last pregnancy I lost in December. I've occasionally been feeling sicky, not quite full blown nausea but enough to be aware that I feel a bit yacky. I'm also bloated, windy and a bit bunged up. Whilst all of these COULD be pregnancy symptoms I keep having to tell myself that they are PROBABLY pre-period symptoms too.

I've got no patience so whilst I'll tell myself I won't test until my period is late (if it is late!!!) the chances are I'll test every morning this week with my ICs!!

Pip x


----------



## inkdchick

LOL you will be fine hun its hard this wait but its the best wait for a fantastic, im sitting here watching one born every minute and its the bit i love about being pregnant GIVING BIRTH love the pain ( lol i should i suppose im 45% covered in tattoos )so pain for me its nothing really and its a pain with a purpose and cant wait. I had ov bleed this cycle and was told by the epu nurse that its perfectly normal but coz im 44 its likely to be 2 eggs releasing as i have never had it before so this cycle is completely and utterly different for me and im a bit excited LOL


----------



## pip7890

Wow. Let's hope this is your month. Twins would be such a blessing!

Night night. 

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

hi all, could I possibly join you. I am 42 with a 2 year 4 month old adorable little boy. He was a surprise 40th birthday present. We are not ttc a sibling for him. Sadly we had a m/c a little over a week ago but will be back in the saddle as soon as we can. We were "sort of" trying for almost 12 months. I came off the pill end of Dec 09 and we went with the flow as we were awaiting some cervical biopsy results. Had LLETZ surgery in Marcha nd got given go ahead to ttc in May despite some low grade changes at follow up pap smear but due to low grde that said if I did get pregnant no biggie as it can take 10 years for any cancers to develop. Anywhoo back to ttc, we actively tarted ttc in June, charting temps tracking cm and timing bding. Missed a month in July (we were fighting) had a chemical in Sep and got a BFP on Dec 10th. Lost this little soaul at 12w1d, whilst still grieving the loss we are praying with all our hearts and souls that we can bring the little one back for good next time.

Anyway that's my story and hopewe can share this incredibly difficult and sometimes heartbreaking journey together buit wich has the biggest rewards.

Thank you.


----------



## bellamamma

glitterqueen said:


> quick drive to tesco this morning- did a clearblue test and....................... 1-2 weeks BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG cried my eyes out, feel sick now but memories of the m/c are flooding in please stick little bean( m/c at 8 weeks last time) cramping like mad but feel much more queasy this time. can't wait for OH to come home HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!! OMG OMG OMG xxxxx

WOW!!! Great news, your symptoms sounded so great and were!! Good job! :happydance:


----------



## bellamamma

Miss_C said:


> hi all, could I possibly join you. I am 42 with a 2 year 4 month old adorable little boy. He was a surprise 40th birthday present. We are not ttc a sibling for him. Sadly we had a m/c a little over a week ago but will be back in the saddle as soon as we can. We were "sort of" trying for almost 12 months. I came off the pill end of Dec 09 and we went with the flow as we were awaiting some cervical biopsy results. Had LLETZ surgery in Marcha nd got given go ahead to ttc in May despite some low grade changes at follow up pap smear but due to low grde that said if I did get pregnant no biggie as it can take 10 years for any cancers to develop. Anywhoo back to ttc, we actively tarted ttc in June, charting temps tracking cm and timing bding. Missed a month in July (we were fighting) had a chemical in Sep and got a BFP on Dec 10th. Lost this little soaul at 12w1d, whilst still grieving the loss we are praying with all our hearts and souls that we can bring the little one back for good next time.
> 
> Anyway that's my story and hopewe can share this incredibly difficult and sometimes heartbreaking journey together buit wich has the biggest rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.

Welcome Miss C! So sorry about your loss. :hugs: It is a heartbreaking journey but also incredible, and easier shared with others!! :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hi Miss C, 
So sorry for your loss - :hugs: there's quite a few of us on here, including a few who lost about the same stage as you, so you're in good company. Welcome onboard! x


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Miss C, sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

thanks ladies.

Glowstar I see you have a prediction from Cheri - I am awaiting one from her she said I would have it sent by March 3rd, can't wait to see what she says


----------



## Jax41

Hi Ladies :hi:- please may I join in the fun, tears and madness here too? I'm determined to conceive No.1 at 41!! I've no history, I've not tried before, but now is so the right time for us - bring it on!!:happydance: My DH is 47 he has 3 grown up kids and is at last (my it's been a long road to get here!) with me in having a lovely, healthy little bub for us. I have had all my bloods done at the Dr's and all okay, she's says we've not given it long enough as we've only been TTC for the past 4 months and if no luck by the summer to go back to her.

I'm nearing the end of my TWW, I so hope that AF will leave me alone for the next 9 months and take a nice looooong holiday, I mean she's been working hard for the past 30 odd years (OMG!!) so I think fair's fair and all that!. I will know if she shows her face or not by Thursday...

Sending you lots of luck, :dust:and many congratulations to those that have got their BFP's recently!!!
xXx


----------



## Glowstar

Miss_C said:


> thanks ladies.
> 
> Glowstar I see you have a prediction from Cheri - I am awaiting one from her she said I would have it sent by March 3rd, can't wait to see what she says

Yes Miss C I do :winkwink: I will post the whole predicition later on if you like. She predicted a boy which I didn't put in my signature. She also went into a whole in depth description of what he will be like/look like. Quite fascinating, especially if it comes true!! never had any kind of prediction before but have bitten the bullet and going to see a physic on the 24th Feb....a turning 40 treat :thumbup:



Jax41 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:- please may I join in the fun, tears and madness here too? I'm determined to conceive No.1 at 41!! I've no history, I've not tried before, but now is so the right time for us - bring it on!!:happydance: My DH is 47 he has 3 grown up kids and is at last (my it's been a long road to get here!) with me in having a lovely, healthy little bub for us. I have had all my bloods done at the Dr's and all okay, she's says we've not given it long enough as we've only been TTC for the past 4 months and if no luck by the summer to go back to her.
> 
> I'm nearing the end of my TWW, I so hope that AF will leave me alone for the next 9 months and take a nice looooong holiday, I mean she's been working hard for the past 30 odd years (OMG!!) so I think fair's fair and all that!. I will know if she shows her face or not by Thursday...
> 
> Sending you lots of luck, :dust:and many congratulations to those that have got their BFP's recently!!!
> xXx

Welcome Jax!!! glad you have the all clear from the Dr's....here's hoping for a BFP soon for you :kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

wow glitterqueen congratulations hun its fantastic news xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey ladies
thanks so much for all you best wishes I am so frightened but have managed to get an early scan for 1st March so will be 6 weeks and 3 days so hopefully it will put my mind at rest a little bit. I am so sick and so tired but not complaining at all xx
Hi to newbees- this thread is a god send!
good luck for thursday inkedchick xx


----------



## inkdchick

thank you hun i hope something shows for me then but i have a doc's appt tomorrow for something other than asprin for my heart but will tell him what i am getting and hopefully he may do a blood test as i dont think these 10 miu tests are gonna work for me so we will see and then hopefully my period wont show up within that week of waiting for the result fingers crossed


----------



## Jax41

Glowstar said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies.
> 
> Glowstar I see you have a prediction from Cheri - I am awaiting one from her she said I would have it sent by March 3rd, can't wait to see what she says
> 
> Yes Miss C I do :winkwink: I will post the whole predicition later on if you like. She predicted a boy which I didn't put in my signature. She also went into a whole in depth description of what he will be like/look like. Quite fascinating, especially if it comes true!! never had any kind of prediction before but have bitten the bullet and going to see a physic on the 24th Feb....a turning 40 treat :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hi:- please may I join in the fun, tears and madness here too? I'm determined to conceive No.1 at 41!! I've no history, I've not tried before, but now is so the right time for us - bring it on!!:happydance: My DH is 47 he has 3 grown up kids and is at last (my it's been a long road to get here!) with me in having a lovely, healthy little bub for us. I have had all my bloods done at the Dr's and all okay, she's says we've not given it long enough as we've only been TTC for the past 4 months and if no luck by the summer to go back to her.
> 
> I'm nearing the end of my TWW, I so hope that AF will leave me alone for the next 9 months and take a nice looooong holiday, I mean she's been working hard for the past 30 odd years (OMG!!) so I think fair's fair and all that!. I will know if she shows her face or not by Thursday...
> 
> Sending you lots of luck, :dust:and many congratulations to those that have got their BFP's recently!!!
> xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome Jax!!! glad you have the all clear from the Dr's....here's hoping for a BFP soon for you :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Glowstar!!:flower:xXx


----------



## flumpsy

Hi i'm 40 in two days and TTC for what feels like forever.:sad1:
I have a 10 year old son from my first marriage, and now im married again and my husband doesnt have any children of his own. I'd love more than anything to give him a child and also give my son a sibling.
we started trying in 2009 and 8 months later i was pregnant, but it ended in a misscarriage at 4 and a half weeks (i'd only just found out i was pregnant). 
Anyway 6 weeks later i was amazed to find out i was pregnant again (the Dr had told me i'd be very fertile for 2 or 3 months following the misscarriage). We were over the moon but once again it wasnt to be, we found out at the 12 week scan the baby had died at around 8weeks, i did have my suspitions but was hoping i was wrong, it was a terrible time for us and i had to go in for a D&C. We started trying again a month later and that was mid Aug last year, so thats 6 months this time that weve been trying and still nothing:sad1: we will keep trying, but i do wonder if it will ever happen.


----------



## inkdchick

first of all if you keep worrying it wont happen. that sounded so hard but i didnt mean it to hun.
I am 44 and also with a new hubby, i have two daughters from my first marriage they are 19 and 17 and my hubby now has no children so if we are definately this month then it will be his first. we have been trying for over 3 years and they say that it takes time for us to get used to new sperm, that sounds so stupid but apparantly its true and then we have to get them to meet with a really good healthy egg so thats what takes the time and coz we dont ovulate every month thats another hurdle.
I would strongly suggest to have a glass of wine in a evening and really chill out, make sure you take your prenatal vits at the same time every day and really enjoy each other and get him really worked up before hand coz it encourages more healthy sperm.
I hope that helps and encourage you , good luck hun and keep your fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## Glowstar

InkdChick,

I didn't realise you were in a very similar situation to me...is your OH a bit younger too?? MY OH is almost 32 (no children) and I am 40. 2 daughters from previous marriage. 

Flumpsy, try not to stress too much and sorry for your losses :hugs: there is a wealth of information on these boards and 100+ different methods to help pin point OV to what vits to take etc so have a good look around. 
You can share some comfort in the fact that there are more of us older ladies still TTC and still getting BFP's, it might just take a bit longer :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

lol yeah im 44 and he was 47 today bless him so yeah we are similar how old are your girls x


----------



## pip7890

Hello newbies. I hope you'll enjoy the company here. It's a great bunch of ladies.

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

inkdchick said:


> lol yeah im 44 and he was 47 today bless him so yeah we are similar how old are your girls x

Mine are 15 & 12. It's taken a while for OH to understand my clock is ticking...LOUDLY :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Here's my Cheri prediction....all a bit of fun and a bit of PMA if nothing else...


_I am seeing you having a little boy and they relate him to MARCH so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

When it comes to your son, hes always going to be a spitting image of your husband. When hes the age of your husband now and you take a picture and compare it side by side, although your sons color is a bit darker than your husband, they would have been able to pass as twins.

Hes always interested in talking to people. Hes does not like to be stuck in the middle of things. He usually finds a way to do his own thing and allow people to do theirs. I think that you are going to find him to be someone who enjoys change, is always confident in who he is and is respectful of others. Knowing that when someones idea is different than his own its not about him or the idea, it just is. Hes always able to agree to disagree and is not the type to ever hold a grudge. Just seems to be so accepting of anything that comes his way.

hes always going to be a good dresser. Hes going to love the color blue (and all shades of it) or even shades of grey. When hes older still really seems to enjoy wearing clothes that are more casual dressy and alot of the girls are often attracted to not just his looks, but his confidence, his stature and the ability to just be himself without trying too hard to impress anyone.

hes always funny, able to joke around and laugh when something does not go right. hes a "guys guy" and always able to hang out or go for a drink later with the guys.

When it comes to career paths, they show him linked to working in sales.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 22. They will have two boys of their own,.

_


----------



## Miss_C

again thanks for the welcome ladies, I too have a younger man, I am 42 and he is 36 there is 5 months of the year when I am 6 years older than him and 7 when I am 7 years older!!

I am going to see a clairvoyant/medium tomorrow and can't wait, desperate to see what he picks up on, I know I am holding out very high expectations on fonding out about ziggy and when he/she will come back and will be a bit of a mess if he mentions nothing about pregnancy. The day before we lost ziggy I found out my mum has cancer of the oesophagus which she "assures" me they have caught early and the treatment should all be OK however thanks to bloody google I am now terrified that is not the case. It took me quite a while to convince her the mi/c was not her fault. She told us on the saturday and ziggy was gone on the Sunday but we had had already started the loss that week on the Monday and Friday and there was no baby found in any of what I passed so there is the possibility ziggy had gone and been absorbed not long after first scan - who knows - I guess we will never know. So I am praying the psychic can tell me she is going to be ok or at least give us a timeline for the worst as I am in Australia and she lives in UK and we will need to plan visits etc and soehow find many thousands of dollars! But we will cross that bridge when we come to it.

Will be really interested to see in next couple of months if Cheri is correct for you Glowstar. I opted for the reading that includes an indepth description of my son and also sibling cos I figured rather than just find out about cionceotion/birth month and gender I may have more belief in her of she gets stuff about my son right if that makes sense?!

I would do a few personals now but it appears I have written a flippin' essay so I had best skidaddle for now.

So hugs and baby dust to you all


----------



## mrsdh

Hey ladies ! It seems alot of us have younger husbands/partners! I'm 40 and my toyboy husband is 34. He has a daughter from a previous relationship and I also have 2 boys from my ex partner . Together we have a daughter aged 2. I'm so glad of this thread as can share similar experiences and hopefully fx share the joy of us all getting our bfps! 
We are going to our 1st gynae appt on Thursday. Not sure what to expect? I had the hsg procedure last week, we paid privately as didn't want to wait too long on the nhs. Can anybody give me a clue on what to expect at nhs gynae appt? Thank you ladies xx babydust to all xxxx


----------



## maryanne67

samiam said:


> maryanne67 said:
> 
> 
> hi every1 :hi: does any1 know how to get multiple qoutes into a reply post by the time i have read through posts and caught up ive forgot who said what lol so gonna wait to respond when i know how to do it but good luck every1
> 
> Maryanne: Yes. I do. Click on the + sign next to all of the people's posts that you'd like to quote and then click on the quote button of the last person you want to quote and it will quote all of the people you clicked the + next to.Click to expand...

thanks samiam and welcome to the group :flower:




bellamamma said:


> Hi everyone, wanna join up! I recognize some of you (nise, glitterqueen) from when I was using B&B alot last year. I'm just 43, OH 44, had 1 mmc at 11 weeks (feb.) and one mc at 5 weeks (nov) in 2010, after a year of ttc. So...know I can get pregnant, just have to catch the magic healthy egg! A nice gyne let me get the workup for recurrent mc's after the 2, and all is well, so it's a waiting game. I take thyroid replacement as don't have a thyroid, just started 5mg of Folic acid, and low-dose aspirin and progesterone supp's post O. I used to temp and all that, but found it too stressful, but can tell when I'm o'ing by symptoms. Plus, the 2 months I fell pg was when it was the last thing I was thinking about!!
> Wanted to pass on, too, that here in Italy, over 40 moms are the norm! My new doc said (after I'd commented on my age), "no, you're still young, don't worry about that!" Plus, we can't change it! Best of luck to all!!!

hi bellamamma :flower: welcome, sorry bout the mc`s ,good luck and still young at 40 sounds good to me :thumbup:



glitterqueen said:


> quick drive to tesco this morning- did a clearblue test and....................... 1-2 weeks BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG cried my eyes out, feel sick now but memories of the m/c are flooding in please stick little bean( m/c at 8 weeks last time) cramping like mad but feel much more queasy this time. can't wait for OH to come home HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!! OMG OMG OMG xxxxx

wow :yipee: glitterqueen congrats hun heres hoping to much ms (in the nicest way) and lots of sticky :dust:



Miss_C said:


> hi all, could I possibly join you. I am 42 with a 2 year 4 month old adorable little boy. He was a surprise 40th birthday present. We are not ttc a sibling for him. Sadly we had a m/c a little over a week ago but will be back in the saddle as soon as we can. We were "sort of" trying for almost 12 months. I came off the pill end of Dec 09 and we went with the flow as we were awaiting some cervical biopsy results. Had LLETZ surgery in Marcha nd got given go ahead to ttc in May despite some low grade changes at follow up pap smear but due to low grde that said if I did get pregnant no biggie as it can take 10 years for any cancers to develop. Anywhoo back to ttc, we actively tarted ttc in June, charting temps tracking cm and timing bding. Missed a month in July (we were fighting) had a chemical in Sep and got a BFP on Dec 10th. Lost this little soaul at 12w1d, whilst still grieving the loss we are praying with all our hearts and souls that we can bring the little one back for good next time.
> 
> Anyway that's my story and hopewe can share this incredibly difficult and sometimes heartbreaking journey together buit wich has the biggest rewards.
> 
> Thank you.

hi missc welcome:flower: sorry bout your loss hun ,but heres hoping to many :bfp:`s for us all



Jax41 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:- please may I join in the fun, tears and madness here too? I'm determined to conceive No.1 at 41!! I've no history, I've not tried before, but now is so the right time for us - bring it on!!:happydance: My DH is 47 he has 3 grown up kids and is at last (my it's been a long road to get here!) with me in having a lovely, healthy little bub for us. I have had all my bloods done at the Dr's and all okay, she's says we've not given it long enough as we've only been TTC for the past 4 months and if no luck by the summer to go back to her.
> 
> I'm nearing the end of my TWW, I so hope that AF will leave me alone for the next 9 months and take a nice looooong holiday, I mean she's been working hard for the past 30 odd years (OMG!!) so I think fair's fair and all that!. I will know if she shows her face or not by Thursday...
> 
> Sending you lots of luck, :dust:and many congratulations to those that have got their BFP's recently!!!
> xXx

hi jax41 welcome :flower: fx`d for you hope the tww flies by quickly



flumpsy said:


> Hi i'm 40 in two days and TTC for what feels like forever.:sad1:
> I have a 10 year old son from my first marriage, and now im married again and my husband doesnt have any children of his own. I'd love more than anything to give him a child and also give my son a sibling.
> we started trying in 2009 and 8 months later i was pregnant, but it ended in a misscarriage at 4 and a half weeks (i'd only just found out i was pregnant).
> Anyway 6 weeks later i was amazed to find out i was pregnant again (the Dr had told me i'd be very fertile for 2 or 3 months following the misscarriage). We were over the moon but once again it wasnt to be, we found out at the 12 week scan the baby had died at around 8weeks, i did have my suspitions but was hoping i was wrong, it was a terrible time for us and i had to go in for a D&C. We started trying again a month later and that was mid Aug last year, so thats 6 months this time that weve been trying and still nothing:sad1: we will keep trying, but i do wonder if it will ever happen.

hi flumpsy :flower: welcome, sorry bout your losses ,don`t give up i had my youngest at 42 he`s 6 months now ,it can happen and i`m sure it will, good luck 



mrsdh said:


> Hey ladies ! It seems alot of us have younger husbands/partners! I'm 40 and my toyboy husband is 34. He has a daughter from a previous relationship and I also have 2 boys from my ex partner . Together we have a daughter aged 2. I'm so glad of this thread as can share similar experiences and hopefully fx share the joy of us all getting our bfps!
> We are going to our 1st gynae appt on Thursday. Not sure what to expect? I had the hsg procedure last week, we paid privately as didn't want to wait too long on the nhs. Can anybody give me a clue on what to expect at nhs gynae appt? Thank you ladies xx babydust to all xxxx

hi mrsdh :hi:good luck with the appointment 



Mamma Mia said:


> Hi I'm kinda new here. I am 40 and TTC with my hubby of 11 months. Just got the news Tuesday that his sperm count is 3.9 million, so VERY low.. we are BD'ing but will likely be going the way of IVF after this month. I just need a warm and cozy place to nestle in until we get a BFP..
> 
> Good luck and sticky, sticky baby dust to us all..
> :hugs:

hi mamma mia and welcome :flower:,



Omi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a quick update - so clinic apmt went very well yesterday. Signed all the consent forms, had blood tests done for egg reserve (AMH) and hep c, hiv and rubella. Hubster had some too. Depending on egg reserve results we'll find out what my drug protocol will be in 2 weeks time. Am due to start treatment at next af, so beginning of March. Get up to 3 eggs put in so hope can mature enough eggs and make good enough embryos for the process. Very exited yet cautious....here's to hope and luck!!
> 
> :dust: to all!! xxx

good news omi, heres hoping march comes quickly 



Spoomie said:


> Hi inkdchick I am also testing 17th/18th.......here's to 2 BFPs x

hi spoomie roll on the :bfp:`s



samiam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join your party, even if I am a bit late? I'm 42 and had a MMC at 12 weeks in November and have yet to return to any sort of normal cycle. I'm currently living in Scotland, but am headed back to the States to have surgery on a torn shoulder and to get all of my hormones and things tested, since I cannot seem to get anywhere here with the NHS.
> 
> Anyone have trouble getting back onto a regular cycle after their MC? If so, what did you to do reset yourself? Feeling panicky and desperate that I'm "out" of eggs.

hi samiam :flower: better late than never hun, don`t stress i say you only need to catch 1 good egg and i`m sure your not out of them yet , good luck

woah long post over, hi every1 :flower: havent been on for a few days ,lots of new faces and a :bfp: great news heres hoping for :bfp: for us all , sorry i don`t have many words of wisdom but i wish you all the best in your ttc journey


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls, well went to docs this morning to see about getting something other than asprin for my heart and he was more interested in the fact that he thinks we could be pregnant so he has booked me in for another appt for tues and he will see what tests need doing then but to do a first response test on sat and sunday, so hubby just gone to get them this morning for me, hopefully the doc is right , he was shocked at the size of my tummy and felt around it saying i think you maybe further than you think you are LOL yeah right !, and says to come back so i'll see what happens over the weekend


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo INK i really hope so :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

ink stuff the first response, get a clear blue digital, it will tell you how many weeks!!


----------



## pip7890

Keep us posted inkdchick! 

Pip x


----------



## mrsdh

inkdchick said:


> hi girls, well went to docs this morning to see about getting something other than asprin for my heart and he was more interested in the fact that he thinks we could be pregnant so he has booked me in for another appt for tues and he will see what tests need doing then but to do a first response test on sat and sunday, so hubby just gone to get them this morning for me, hopefully the doc is right , he was shocked at the size of my tummy and felt around it saying i think you maybe further than you think you are LOL yeah right !, and says to come back so i'll see what happens over the weekend

Hi Hun , very exciting update!! Can't wait till Saturdays testing!!
Thinking of you xx


----------



## inkdchick

you think so im so nervous that nothing is gonna show up onthese tests and then go to docs on tues and he finds out through more tests that something is really wrong with me :cry:


----------



## Reb S

Oooooh Inkdchick, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you! Stop worrying about anything else being wrong and keep positive!

Hello to newbies Jax41 and flumpsie - join the fun and the roll of BFP's we're having!

My news - I have had such awful fluey cold that we've given up on this month my sinuses make me feel like the room's going round and round - not very conducive to :sex: ! plus acupuncturist wants me to have a month just getting things right. Humph. 
Hope everyone else is feeling more perky!
x


----------



## inkdchick

im trying but its such a nervous time right now and this is my last year of trying as im 45 at christmas and would prefer being pregers now as it would be due on 1st nov as doc was so excited to tell me this morning !, he is excited for us bless him such a lovely guy, which i was as positive about this as he is he seems so sure


----------



## Jill72

Inkdchick - sending lots of good luck your way:lolly:


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you hun sorry for late reply i went for a bath , had a bit of cramping since docs and while in the bath i had tugging from belly button downwards and then felt sick so got out lol.

But good luck to you on your donor journey i think its fantastic and i wish you all the best hun xx


----------



## Jax41

Morning! Just wanted to say thank you for the welcome, it's lovely to be part of this thread. Well today is the day when I find out if the old witch has flown off on her broomstick for a nice 9 month holiday, I'm PMAing like mad!!!!!!

Good luck Inkdchick, can't wait to hear more!!

Speak soon Ladies xXx:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you hun well neg test again thi smorning 12dpo but i have a fluttering on and off behind my pelvic bone so im really hoping that i might be implanting now so in that case im hoping a test will show in a couple of days but will keep doing them til i get my BFP xxx will let you know xx


----------



## samiam

maryanne67 said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> hi samiam :flower: better late than never hun, don`t stress i say you only need to catch 1 good egg and i`m sure your not out of them yet , good luck
> 
> woah long post over, hi every1 :flower: havent been on for a few days ,lots of new faces and a :bfp: great news heres hoping for :bfp: for us all , sorry i don`t have many words of wisdom but i wish you all the best in your ttc journey
> 
> Thanks Maryanne. Just was put on progesterone today for the next five days to regulate my cycle and then they will do an ultrasound and look at the follicles. So we're making some progress. :)Click to expand...


----------



## Reb S

Hello ladies,
Good luck to those testing tomorrow - that's you Inkdchick! Now 'cos we've given up TTC for a month and were celebrating Valentine's day today - went to King's Speech, fab - then I had the first alcohol for about 2 years!! Hurrah! love the lovely wine. No testing for me this month, but a lovely hangover in the morning. x


----------



## pip7890

Morning 

I'm 10DP0 today (ticker is a day out). Been testing with ICs last few days. All :bfn:. There was some dark blood in my cm when I wiped yesterday afternoon and a very light cramp but nothing since (I was CD25 of what I expect to be a 29 or 30 day cycle).

Just done another test with an IC on fmu but still a :bfn:.

Hopefully yesterday was ib and my :bfp: will be here at the weekend. 

Stay away :witch:!

Pip x


----------



## Jax41

Morning ladies, how are you all today? Glad it's Friday I bet!!!

Well AF didn't show up yesterday and I'm NEVER late. I don't seem to have a multitude of symptoms other than the munchies and weeing more than usual but that's about it even my (.)(.) don't seem to be as sore as they usually are before AF. I tested this morning (my first ever, have never needed to before!) and it's a BFN. Not sure what to think or what to do now:shrug:! Any advice and I'd be ever so grateful, thanks!xXx


----------



## Tishimouse

Some of you may remember me from a while ago. As you can see I joined BandB in 2007, at which time I was 45 and TTC #1 (just did'nt meet my Mr. Right until then, hence the delay).

We tried for the best part of 3 years and I decided to call it a day then, as I grew more worried about my age and all the things that enter your head when you think about being "too old" to have children and/or raising them.

So, my point here is that during my last cervical smear test, the nurse found a polyp on my cervix and told me that I should have it removed. I was referred for the first time in my life to a gynachologist, which I realised on arrival at the hospital was something I found quite daunting. I started to worry the moment I set foot in my car to drive to the hospital and by the time I got there, I was close to tears walking past all the signs for "New Born and Neonatal Care". I could only see the pregnant women, their beautiful bumps, radiant faces, holding hands with their partners, small children linking on to their parents. I actually felt like a failure. I was sure they were all looking at me out of the corner of their eye so I imagined myself as a visitor to the Centre, rather than a patient. I sat down, opened my laptop and concentrated on my work, blanking out the happy couples sitting around me. If the truth be known, I felt _old_, past child bearing age and a failure. This isn't like me by the way, I am normally a really positive person, but I guess not having children is my achilles heel at the moment and a few things that have happened in recent weeks have made me feel this way.

The first was work. I work in a predominently male environment with a few younger women who quite simply would not be the right people for me to talk to about health issues as they are a little too young. I have no friends of my own age who live near me to talk to and my closest friends who do live nearby are currently pregnant. I guess that could be problem number 1 but this is the first time I have admitted to that. Anyway, I recently had an upset at work where my boss acted in such an unfair way towards me, I lost a bit of confidence and ended up a snivelling mess ... not a good thing in my working World as it seemed all the men ran into their corners and ignored me. I had to spend two days with no makeup on as I had cried the lot off and hadn't brought any back-up. Brilliant! You would think I'd haven't learnt the first time it happened. One of my bosses mentioned my hormone levels and my age and although I know I could haul him over the coals for this, I really don't want to highlight my plight with the rest of the company. He actually suggested I speak to a counsellor, telling me that he too has suffered "a mental illness" followed with the words "you are ill". I kid you not! 

Now, you would wonder how his words affected me and think they could have been crushing. Nope, not me. They seemed to act like a slap in the face that I needed and made me look at him with pity. What an idiot! I did however make an appointment with my doctor to see what he thought. I explained to my doctor that work was very stressful at the moment. I told him that my boss was having what he termed "a shake-up" with our team and swapping people around. Although this seems to be just ME as I am the only one adversely effected. Everyone else has been given what they want and I have taken a £300 paycut, lost my supervisory capacity and put on a team of brand-new people, rather than working with other experienced team members. This basically means I will be training them without additional pay (I have this qualification and the bosses know it). Oh, and before you ask, aparently they CAN do this.

I also told my doctor about them telling me I was ill, to which he laughed. Even my doctor could see that they were stepping well out of line and he just looked at me with an exasperated expression when I told them about them mentioning my age and hormone levels. They were hinting that I was going through the menopause. So, I asked my doctor for another set of blood tests to test for everying, glucose, hcG, iron deficiency, mad cow disease :) ............... and guess what? I'm fine. In fact better than fine because this time my hcG showed a fantastically low number of 8. They had been 11 before which is considered perimenopausal. My mood swings my doctor reckons is because I was upset at what my bosses were doing and it took over 2 months for the changes in work to be implemented. I had to work out a 56 day notice period in my original position, so there had been a big build up to the change with me feeling more and more helpless that I could do a damn thing about it.

But, hcG of 8, made me feel good. It also made me wonder if I should have kept TTC for a while longer because I am not really advanced perimenopausal yet. My doctor reckons it could take me another 10 years to come through the menopause altogether. 

So, back to the hospital (apologies for the massive sidetrack). I settled down after a bit and noticed the reality of the women sitting around me. They were all ages, there was one girl who looked no more than 14 and a few much older ladies, who were sporting grey hair and an air of elderly confidence. I started to wonder what they were there for and felt a lot better about my little polp. I asked the gynacologist and the nurse if they though the polyp could have stopped me getting pregnant before. The long and the short of it is that they couldn't tell me because it is impossible to say how long it had been there. My last cervical smear test was 3 years ago and it wasn't there then, but it could have developed any time. They were also unsure as to whether a polyp in this position would stop sperm reaching the uterus ... so, no answers there I guess. 

The procedure of having it removed was simple. Polyps have no nerve endings, so you can't feel them being removed. The first doctor didn't feel she could remove it, so told me that I would have to have a general anesthetic and a camera (somethingscope) inserted to look at the lining of the uterous for other abnormalities and have it and/or others removed at that time. She said they were send anything away for analysis afterwards to check for cancer. Cool! I thought. No, I actually thought 'holy sh*t'. She went off to discuss it with the Consultant, who came into the room and removed it herself. It took seconds to remove and the relief I now feel is everlasting. No general anesthetic and no polyp. It was about the size of a small short fingernal and it will get sent off for analysis.

I came home from the hospital to find a letter waiting with the result of my smear test. All good. So am hopeful for a good result from the little polyp that's been sent away.

In summary: 
(1) I am no longer stressed at work. I am not going insane and my hormones are a lot more balanced than I thought. 
(2) My bosses are idiots and my new job is just OK (but that's better than awful). It's not what I want but there is scope to move in the future so I am making the most of the experience.
(3) My smear test result is perfect.
(4) My polyp has been removed.

My advice:
To all you ladies over 35 who are TTC, if you can, ask your doctor to refer you to a gynachologist for a check-up. It wasn't offered to me and I did ask, but it wasn't an option. I think if you press for it, you should be able to get it. Time is really precious when you are over 40 I think and I am sorry I didn't get looked after a bit better for the 3 years we tried. I still feel a sense of loss and part of me believes I could have got pregnant.

Tish

Leaving some :dust: for all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## truly_blessed

ar Tish thanks for you're lovely post. You sound like a wonderfully strong lady who'll bounce back from all the work issues and come out the other side the winner in all that nonsense. Who knows, never say never on the child front either, you just never know what's planned for you.

I'm 41 and in the middle of tests and just waiting for a hycosy now to complete the first round but struggling to get it booked in with the NHS. Hopefully I've got the tests doen it time to rectify any issues should there be any.


----------



## Tishimouse

Hello Truly Blessed ... best of luck with your test results. What kind of tests are you having done? I'm all interested now as feel like I should have had all sorts but nobody offered me any when I asked. I think at 45 they just looked at me like I had ten heads. Although my doctor used the positive words ......"_when_ you get pregnant". Imagine if I ended up being one of these women at 50+ with a baby ..... not too sure how I feel about that.

We've stopped actively trying for now though as the stress was too much for me in the end and I felt it was putting a strain on us as a couple.

We're OK with it now, although I still feel like I missed out.

Tish


----------



## Spoomie

Tishimouse

Bless you. Your record on having been thanked is phenomenal and I can see why from your post above. I am 42 years 'young' with a 2 year old and have recently suffered a 12 week m/c. Besides my sadness for my lost little one I was frantic and thinking my last chance had just gone. However, I have started seeing a herbalist who had a baby in her late forties and has treated a lady of 49. We DO have longer than the media would lead us to believe but it is important to be proactive in seeking help and hopefully your post will remind people of that. Thank you xx


----------



## Reb S

Hi everyone,
Tishimouse - thanks for your post - wish I'd had that advice when I was 35 - I didn't get sorted out till 38/39.
Jax - mine was late for the 1st time last month too - BFN - must be something in the air. Don't worry x
Pip - good luck for the weekend x
Inkdchick - any news?
x


----------



## truly_blessed

Tish - i just went to the gp and they referred me straight to the fertility specialist, took about 6 weeks to get an appointment. When I got there they asked a few questions then just booked me on for 'everything' as they put it.

I was on CD23 ish at the time so they did 21 day bloods to check progesterone levels then gave me a bag to take to my local blood centre. I was to go there on CD3-5 I think it was and get more blood done to check FSH levels, the higher the FSH, the harder my body is working to stimulate ovulation. My other half also did a sample which has gone off for testing then it's just the hycosy now to be done when they can fit me in. I need to ring on CD1 and they need to then book me in between CD8 and CD14. They will scan my uterus and then inject a dye which will go into my tubes and show any blockages on the screen. From what I've heard it's like a bad period pain but goes quickly afterwards. They will then give us all the results and we go from there. They mentioned the next step would probably be clomid but I suppose it depends on the results.


----------



## Tishimouse

Thanks for your thanks and compliments ladies. I am looking forward to seeing some positive results here in this thread. There are plenty of good vibes here for sure.

Truly ... I can't get over the tests you are going through .... absolutely awesome and exactly what I think I should have had a few years back. I did have the CD3 and 21 blood tests, which is why I knew my eggs had started to deplete, but read a book called "Inconceivable" which was a success story of a woman in her late 40's who followed a healthy eating, natural supplement, positive mental attitude lifestyle and according to the book lowered her FSH levels. The book is American and a really good read and having read it, I have taken wheatgrass as a natural food supplement ever since. It has huge health benefits whether TTC or not. However, I have mixed feelings about her claims to have lowered her own FSH as now I have had a second test some 2 years after the first, I find my levels have lowered from 11 to 8. This could give me false hope (or other people if they were relying on this figure to help them believe they were producing more or better quality eggs). Reading deaper into the topic, I now know that this figure can fluctuate for years and a woman should go on the highest figure ever recorded in their body to give them as accurate a picture as possible relating to how many and what quality their eggs may be.

Nothing is an exact science when it comes to TTC, but I find myself wondering if at the times your FSH has a lovely low reading of around 8 as mentioned, would your chances be good that month. You can see the cogs are still turning in that mind of mine.

Talks to self: "No Tish, you are 49 next birthday and you are only visitng BandB because it's a habit and you have lots of friends here who you want to see get their BFP's".

And yes it's true ... I do talk to myself :)


----------



## Tishimouse

Reb S said:


> Hi everyone,
> Tishimouse - thanks for your post - wish I'd had that advice when I was 35 - I didn't get sorted out till 38/39.
> Jax - mine was late for the 1st time last month too - BFN - must be something in the air. Don't worry x
> Pip - good luck for the weekend x
> Inkdchick - any news?
> x

Keep going Reb, my SIL has 3 weeks to go before her new baby girl arrives and she is 41. And God, do I wish I was your age, I promise you I would try, try, try, try, try. Think of it this way, I started trying at 45 so if you want to give yourself a boost, just consider having 6 years to try until you reach my starting age. Now I bet you feel better.

In fact, I think all you ladies here should feel better reading that. I just wish there were women here in their 50's who could make me feel a million dollars :)


----------



## inkdchick

sorry guys im out well and truly bleed heavy this moring with lots of cramping :cry: off to docs on tues morn so will let you know xxx


----------



## bellamamma

inkdchick said:


> sorry guys im out well and truly bleed heavy this moring with lots of cramping :cry: off to docs on tues morn so will let you know xxx

ahh so sorry indk, we were all pullin for you! :hugs: but I do think the heavy bleed is a good sign, one of my bfp's was after a heay crampy one, unusual for me. Keep your chin up!


----------



## bellamamma

Hi all, it's always nice to come back on after a couple days and read all the nice posts, and good information! 

I do have a specific question, if anyone happens to be using progesterone supps post-ov?? Before I took them as soon as I got a bfp, but I've read it's needed from conception. Question is,though, do I need to stop them to get period??? I remember way back when I was on clomid, and prog, he had me take them days 15-25, but if I am prego, it'll be needed. I did do a test today, and it was bfn (day 26), so don't know waht to do, maybe I'll stop them and see what happens, and if it becomes positive, start again right away?!? arrggghhh how much of this we women have to figure out on our own! I've never gotten a bfp till after my period was due, so it's hard to tell. Anyway, if anyone has any advice, let me know! 

Otherwise, I feel pregnant, which is the "fun" my body likes to have with me, esp in the months following a mc. Yesterday and this am, I'm super weak, light-headed and headachy, with aching (.)(.)'s, metal mouth and bad mood. A little worse than it was the last 2 months, but like I said, bfn this am. I don't usually test, but since I'm doing the prog supps, thought I'd better, not that it helped!
I imagine the hormones are still high after a mc, and so it makes PMS stronger or something, anyone else had this? My experience has been, for the first 3-4 months after, am sure am pg, but not. Then, after about 6 months, start to feel "normal" again...let's hope I and everyone else don't get to have any more experiences of this kind!!!
This is too long, so will sign off...needed a sound off! 
How are all you???


----------



## mrsdh

Oh I'm so sorry Hun . What a horrible start to the weekend. Sending you lots of :hugs: . What a downer:( thinking of you and willing you on for a bfp this cycle xxxx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi inkdchick

Been thinking of you, we were supposed to test on the same day. So sorry to hear your news. Got my period yesterday. Feeling really low this month, thought it was supposed to get easier, but lots of tears today (m/c at 12 weeks in November 2010)


----------



## Reb S

Poor Spoomie and inkdchick, life is hard. Keep your spirits up, spring is coming, everything's getting fertile - us too! I feel like such a traitor as I just O'd and we're not supposed to try this month. Feels like such a sin to waste an egg!
Off to USA for a week so will buy lots of good vitamins at half the price of UK! I'll try to check in during the week, but good luck to everyone x


----------



## Glowstar

So sorry AF got you Inkdchick and Spoomie.....really was rooting for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

so sorry inkidchick so disapointing hopefully just a practice run for the real thing next month xx


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies. Wow it's so nice to see this thread really picking up with so much going on. 

Glitter - Words cannot express how over the moon I am for you. :wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee: No nasty IVF for you. :cloud9:

Pip - Tokyo Tits! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Miss_C - I hope you bring LO back for good and very soon. :hugs:

Jax41 - I'm glad you're all good to go - I've got my fingers crossed. :hugs:

Flumpsy - So sorry to hear about your MC's but on a brighter note you are obviously a fertile myrtle so I hope you get your forever bfp very soon. :hugs:

Glowstar - Interesting prediction - Roll on March :hugs:

Reb S Sorry you had to miss a month - it's so annoying when that happens. Here's to the next one being yours. :hugs:

Tishmouse - What a bunch of tossers your work colleagues are. So glad you got the polyp removed there and then in the end and got home to an all clear smear - Here's to good news for you very soon. :hugs:

Inkdchick - I'm so sorry the old hag bag got you - I had such high hopes for you this month. :hugs:

As for me - well, I'm taking 50mg of Clomid for the first time - started yesterday CD5, so far no side effects but I'm working outside all next week so was rather looking forward to a hot flush or two :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Lovely Ladies - just a quick update from me before I jet off to Devon for a short break. AF got me yesterday arrrrghhhh!!!!!!! Old hag!!! I was so excited and suprised to be late but I might've known it wouldn't last esp as I didn't really have a lot of symptoms even though I convinced myself I did and at least I got to do a test!!!!!! Thank you so much for having your fingers Xed and thinking about me - roll on next month......:thumbup:

Inkdchick - I'm so gutted for you hun :kiss: 

Tishimouse - thanks for sharing and letting me read your posts, you're one generous lady with your kind words and advice:flower:

Glitter - congrats, so pleased for you!!!!::yipee:

Reb S - we must be on the same kinda cycle? I hope AF hasn't got you though? Like Tishimouse said in her post we MUST keep trying, keep trying, it will happen......

For you all and everyone else Nise, Pip, Miss_C, Flumpsy, Glowstar, Spoomie, love and baby dust xXx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Spoomie

MMM3, hi. I am 42 and have also suffered 3 m/c, the most recent being last November at 12 weeks. However, I wanted to post and give you some hope that, although it may not feel like it, getting pregnant is the hardest bit and you are able to do that! In amongst my m/c I managed to hold on to my beautiful 2 year old son (and I had pneumonia when I got a BFP with him!) A midwife friend once told me that getting pregnant is the difficult bit and if your body can do this I'm sure it's just a matter of fine tuning and some luck. In fact, after my last m/c the consultant who discharged me said that I had been very unlucky, my reply to her was that I feel bl**dy unlucky but what she was trying to say is to keep the faith and one of these times it'll go all the way, I just wanted to pass this on to you. I hope you don't think I'm being flippant, I KNOW there are real medical reasons why women have recurrent m/c, I just wanted you to know that it can also be bad luck (after all, the medical profession doesn't think there's anything to investigate until you've had 3, even though that's a million miles from what WE feel) and that you shouldn't automatically assume it will continue to go wrong. You WILL get your beautiful baby xx


----------



## pip7890

inkdchick said:


> sorry guys im out well and truly bleed heavy this moring with lots of cramping :cry: off to docs on tues morn so will let you know xxx

I think I'm out too. AF wasn't due until the beginning of next week (around Tuesday). However, I had some unusual spotting on Saturday morning (watery red and brown mucus) but no cramps. Still had sore boobs and felt nauseous. Today the boobs don't hurt quite as much and are now very soft. Still feel nauseous and the spotting has turned into a very light bleed. (It's not even soaking a regular tampoon over 2 or 3 hours use.) Still no cramps but an occasional soreness on my left hand side. :bfn: yesterday morning and haven't bothered testing today.

Not sure whether my cycle is messed up post m/c or post mirena coil. I fell pregnant as soon as mirena removed (after 14 years of IUD/IUS), but miscarried on 26 December at 10w3d after contracting swine flue. My first "normal AF" (cramps and heavy bleeding) came 30 days later on 24 January and lasted 5 days. On CD25 there was some brown blood once when I wiped (at 9DPO which I hoped was implantation bleeding) followed by this "strange AF" (at 11DPO).

Very confused :shrug:

:hug: to everyone who is having a c*** time. Stick with it ladies. We CAN do it!!!

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Oh Pip, I'm so sorry for you. Life is so hard sometimes. Please God, let us graduate from this forum soon xx


----------



## Nise

Spoomie said:


> Oh Pip, I'm so sorry for you. Life is so hard sometimes. Please God, let us graduate from this forum soon xx

I'm with you on that one. Hopefully 2011 will see the birth of the 40 and over PG thread. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Nise said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Pip, I'm so sorry for you. Life is so hard sometimes. Please God, let us graduate from this forum soon xx
> 
> I'm with you on that one. Hopefully 2011 will see the birth of the 40 and over PG thread. :hugs:Click to expand...

Here, here Nise!!! would be nice to see some more graduates soon and I am sure there will be :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Tishimouse

Leaving a little bit of extra :dust: to one and all.

Lovely load of positivity here. 

Girl Power for Mother Nature to grab hold of. :kiss:

I'm a happy bunny today as my SIL shared that her baby is arriving by appointment on March 1st. She's 41 by the way and conceived naturally. OK, she has gestational diabetes but that's all under control and my new little niece will be introduced to the World very soon indeed. Inspiration for the over 40's there.


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey Nise
how u doing? havent been on much- too busy throwing up! thanks so much for everyones love and best wishes hope my luck rubs off on all of you xx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Tishi...you are an inspiration to us 'slightly' older ladies :kiss:

Tested BFN yesterday and today :shrug: oh well onwards and upwards :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

WOW another bfp congratulations Glitterqueen :happydance: xx


----------



## inkdchick

bellamamma, i dontthink i could be since my bleeds for the last 3 months have been really heavy and now only lasting 3 days is weird for me but am at docs at 9.40 this morning so will hopefully find out whats going wrong it seems to me that im getting pregnant but cant keep hold of them maybe progesterone problem so will mention it when i go wish me luck xx


----------



## pip7890

Good luck at the doctors inkdchick. Let us know how you get on. 

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck today Ink...hope you get some positive answers...let us all know how you get on :hugs:

Any chart stalkers out there? my temps have shot up today, I did wake up with a bit of a runny stuffy nose so not sure if that's why :shrug: tested BFN yesterday :nope:


----------



## inkdchick

wel doc said when i walked in that he was looking for a bookin in form for our first antenatal appt but he said i couldnt find one so i guess its bad news, he was gutted for us asked me lots of questions and said that he has a really close friend who is a fertility specialist who will see us urgently at the local hospital as he says that we are falling pregnant but looks like i cant keep it in there so he thinks i could need a progesterone suppliment to help with it for the first 12 weeks and this fertility friend of his will be able to help. I gave him a list of all my period dates, gaps and lengths for the last 2 and half years and he found reading that i had actually had 12 early m/c's so says enough is enough and he will explain it all to his friend and he recons with his help we should be heavily pregnant before the end of the year so fingers crossed and a lots of prayers from all you lovely girls, my hubby , my doc is even doing it for us he is so sweet and concerned for us and says that now is important so he is rushing it through x


----------



## Glowstar

WOW!! that is awesome INK! you have one great Doctor there! I really think they will push things through for you.......hopefully it won't be long before we see a BFP from you. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

That's such positive news. I'm so pleased that you are going to get the support you deserve. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## glitterqueen

At last Ink a doctor who wants to help - how brilliant so please for you xx


----------



## inkdchick

god i hope so girls me thinks 13 emmc's is enough and so did our doc and yes he is lovely he always gives me a hug when i see him and leave he is an old man by the way not a hotty, but a sweeie all the same and his friend is a very close friend so hopefully we will hear something really soon fingers crossed , although doc has said that after xmas this year we should not try anymore as my body wont be able to take it (im 45 at xmas this year), he said it would be medically seriously so much harder to fall and on my heart), and to be honest i agree so thats not too bad really.
Me and hubby talked about it today and if his friend cant help us then we will travel and enjoy our lives to the full sad but thats how it is.
SO hopefully docs friend can help and then our travelling will be 3 of us and not 2 Hee Hee


----------



## Tititimes2

Just wanted to pop on and say hi ladies! Been lurking on this thread lately. Glad to see I still have the over 40 company. Hope all is well.


----------



## Missy

Ink that is brilliant news! Your doctor sounds like a star :)


----------



## inkdchick

hi ladies he certainly is he wants me to make an appointment just so we can have a friendly chat , he says he loves talking to me and says that i have a special quality as a person so i said well when he works out what that special quality is can he let me know, so yes i think he is a very special doc he is a really sweet old man who really cares and i cant wait to see him again for a chat bless him x


----------



## Jax41

Hi Everyone, just catching up on what I've missed over the past few days.... Inkdchick - I can't believe you've had 13 mmc's, enough is enough, so pleased that your Dr is helping you, he sounds fab! I'm back in the saddle again just finishing AF so here we go again - yeeeehaaaa!!!!:headspin:

C'mon lets go get those BFP's and like Spoomie says get our graduation!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Af got me today ladies...onto cycle #5....testing again around the 25th March :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

thanx jax41 and yep youre right 13 is enough and he couldnt believe that the fertility speicialist had left us to it so thats why he is getting his closest friend to see us asap so hopefully really soon im now on cd6 and getting busy lol cant wait to get help now only 9 months left to ttc eeekk feels like im running out of time very quickly and to be honest i am but not worried as i know we are getting help so am really chilled out Hee Hee x


----------



## bellamamma

Glowstar said:


> Af got me today ladies...onto cycle #5....testing again around the 25th March :thumbup:

hey glowstar, we're cycle buddies, got me today too, late...:growlmad:
let's PMA up for next cycle!! at least now I can enjoy some wine!:thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

:thumbup: we can SS together then but sorry AF got you too :hugs:

Def need some PMA today...but the wine is already cooling :thumbup:


----------



## bellamamma

Glowstar said:


> :thumbup: we can SS together then but sorry AF got you too :hugs:
> 
> Def need some PMA today...but the wine is already cooling :thumbup:

hehee....
I started drinking last eve as had been spotting all week and tested neg! Think that's what finally brought the witch on!?
I, for some reason, have PMA, so will gladly pass some on to you....here it is....:flower:


----------



## Glowstar

awww thank you :flower:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:hiya! haven't posted in a long while but honestly thought I might be able to give some of you a little hope in this wacky roller coaster TTC journey.

wee bit of background: 42, hard core TTC for 3 years, one MMC last year :cry:
since then...tests, tests and more tests. lotions potions, supplements, acupuncture and many many tears. procedures (laperoscopy and HSG in Sept - Nov) that indicated both my tubes were completely blocked. I had stupidly low AMH so I was told that IVF with donor eggs was my best shot.

suprise!! natural BFP end of JAN and now 9 weeks pregnant and beyond a nasty scary bleed at 7 weeks, all is well:thumbup: scan shows baby in perfect spot, lovely heartbeat and spot on re: size at 9 weeks. 

so....obviously tests are necessary and knowledge is power but...they are obviously not the be all and end all or, final word in these matters.

i wish you all wonderful suprises in the year ahead. keep believing and enjoy that vino while you can!!! :wine: Cheers!!

:hugs: from the south pacific


----------



## deinekatze

Hello ladies

Well I am new to this site so where do I begin.... I am 40 (will be 41 in May) and we just started TTC. I have a daughter from a previous marriage who just turned 20 so I am literally starting it all over again LOL

I worry about my age and the amnio that will probably happen. Has anyone gone through that?

Also my cycle is weird... they are 25 days one month, 28 days the other, next 25, then 28... so I am guessing it may be ovary related. I did the 3day test and was told I have good reserves and on Tuesday I go in for my 21 day test which will check progesterone levels and to see if I ovulated.

It is kind of hard to figure out my CM stuff... not sure I have down exactly when I ovulate which is a pain since I am also trying to follow Dr Shettles method for gender selection.

Another question I have is what is really my chances of twins. I hear it increases with age but I wish there was a better way of knowing. My grandfather on my maternal side had sisters that were twins and my dad has also cousins that are twins (also girls)

My period is not due until March 10 and I have been feeling the cramping already... quite annoying. Some people say it is a good sign but I doubt I am pregnant already. Guess we will find out soon enough.

Thanks for any and all suggestions from you all and may we all have our little bundles of joy soon!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Welcome deinekatze!

I have a 21 year old, a 2/12 year old, a mc last February, and am cautiously expecting my third child. I didn't have an amnio with the last one at age 39 and have no current plans for one now at 42. Don't let them scare you into invasive tests just because of your age. If you are worried about it, check the numbers after the 12 week scan and bloods. That will give you honest odds to see if you want to go ahead with the test. They still lean high but better than age alone.

To figure out CM, it will take checking it about the same time every day and charting it. There are many girls who can talk to you about that since I never actually did it.

You have a good egg reserve so that is good news. As we get older, the chances of releasing more than one egg per cycle are pretty good so that is why the percent of twins goes up. You didn't say if the family had identical or fraternal so I can't guess how much it might matter.

Your cramping could be from ovulation. Some people say they can feel it. I used to think I could but I never really paid attention at the time because I wasn't trying to conceive. 

I hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## deinekatze

ciarhwyfar said:


> Welcome deinekatze!
> 
> I have a 21 year old, a 2/12 year old, a mc last February, and am cautiously expecting my third child. I didn't have an amnio with the last one at age 39 and have no current plans for one now at 42. Don't let them scare you into invasive tests just because of your age. If you are worried about it, check the numbers after the 12 week scan and bloods. That will give you honest odds to see if you want to go ahead with the test. They still lean high but better than age alone.
> 
> To figure out CM, it will take checking it about the same time every day and charting it. There are many girls who can talk to you about that since I never actually did it.
> 
> You have a good egg reserve so that is good news. As we get older, the chances of releasing more than one egg per cycle are pretty good so that is why the percent of twins goes up. You didn't say if the family had identical or fraternal so I can't guess how much it might matter.
> 
> Your cramping could be from ovulation. Some people say they can feel it. I used to think I could but I never really paid attention at the time because I wasn't trying to conceive.
> 
> I hope that helps and good luck!

both cases the twins were fraternal.

I did the OPK and I actually ovulated 2 days ago or so ...according to that at least LOL


----------



## Glowstar

groovygrl said:


> :flower:hiya! haven't posted in a long while but honestly thought I might be able to give some of you a little hope in this wacky roller coaster TTC journey.
> 
> wee bit of background: 42, hard core TTC for 3 years, one MMC last year :cry:
> since then...tests, tests and more tests. lotions potions, supplements, acupuncture and many many tears. procedures (laperoscopy and HSG in Sept - Nov) that indicated both my tubes were completely blocked. I had stupidly low AMH so I was told that IVF with donor eggs was my best shot.
> 
> suprise!! natural BFP end of JAN and now 9 weeks pregnant and beyond a nasty scary bleed at 7 weeks, all is well:thumbup: scan shows baby in perfect spot, lovely heartbeat and spot on re: size at 9 weeks.
> 
> so....obviously tests are necessary and knowledge is power but...they are obviously not the be all and end all or, final word in these matters.
> 
> i wish you all wonderful suprises in the year ahead. keep believing and enjoy that vino while you can!!! :wine: Cheers!!
> 
> :hugs: from the south pacific

What a lovely story of inspiration...thanks for that and wish you all the VERY best :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

deinekatze said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well I am new to this site so where do I begin.... I am 40 (will be 41 in May) and we just started TTC. I have a daughter from a previous marriage who just turned 20 so I am literally starting it all over again LOL
> 
> I worry about my age and the amnio that will probably happen. Has anyone gone through that?
> 
> Also my cycle is weird... they are 25 days one month, 28 days the other, next 25, then 28... so I am guessing it may be ovary related. I did the 3day test and was told I have good reserves and on Tuesday I go in for my 21 day test which will check progesterone levels and to see if I ovulated.
> 
> It is kind of hard to figure out my CM stuff... not sure I have down exactly when I ovulate which is a pain since I am also trying to follow Dr Shettles method for gender selection.
> 
> Another question I have is what is really my chances of twins. I hear it increases with age but I wish there was a better way of knowing. My grandfather on my maternal side had sisters that were twins and my dad has also cousins that are twins (also girls)
> 
> My period is not due until March 10 and I have been feeling the cramping already... quite annoying. Some people say it is a good sign but I doubt I am pregnant already. Guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions from you all and may we all have our little bundles of joy soon!

Hi Deine......I agree that the cramps if your AF is due 10th March will be ovulation.....if you get a +OPK you might not actually ovulate until 12-36+ hours after that +OPK, it just tells you the LH surge is starting.

I read the Shettles method can reduce your chances of conceiving every month :shrug: bot sure how true that is though :shrug:


----------



## deinekatze

Glowstar said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Well I am new to this site so where do I begin.... I am 40 (will be 41 in May) and we just started TTC. I have a daughter from a previous marriage who just turned 20 so I am literally starting it all over again LOL
> 
> I worry about my age and the amnio that will probably happen. Has anyone gone through that?
> 
> Also my cycle is weird... they are 25 days one month, 28 days the other, next 25, then 28... so I am guessing it may be ovary related. I did the 3day test and was told I have good reserves and on Tuesday I go in for my 21 day test which will check progesterone levels and to see if I ovulated.
> 
> It is kind of hard to figure out my CM stuff... not sure I have down exactly when I ovulate which is a pain since I am also trying to follow Dr Shettles method for gender selection.
> 
> Another question I have is what is really my chances of twins. I hear it increases with age but I wish there was a better way of knowing. My grandfather on my maternal side had sisters that were twins and my dad has also cousins that are twins (also girls)
> 
> My period is not due until March 10 and I have been feeling the cramping already... quite annoying. Some people say it is a good sign but I doubt I am pregnant already. Guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions from you all and may we all have our little bundles of joy soon!
> 
> Hi Deine......I agree that the cramps if your AF is due 10th March will be ovulation.....if you get a +OPK you might not actually ovulate until 12-36+ hours after that +OPK, it just tells you the LH surge is starting.
> 
> I read the Shettles method can reduce your chances of conceiving every month :shrug: bot sure how true that is though :shrug:Click to expand...

well it reduces it in the sense that you have to limit intercourse to the appropriate days for either boy or girl... I know that...but I really want a girl again.


----------



## Glowstar

I'll take whatever I can get :winkwink: I know girls...as have two already so that would be easy...a boy would be nice too as we don't have many in the family and it would be a whole new experience, basically I just want a baby and at this point and at my age I would just be happy to a. be pregnant and b. for it to be healthy :thumbup:


----------



## deinekatze

Glowstar said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Well I am new to this site so where do I begin.... I am 40 (will be 41 in May) and we just started TTC. I have a daughter from a previous marriage who just turned 20 so I am literally starting it all over again LOL
> 
> I worry about my age and the amnio that will probably happen. Has anyone gone through that?
> 
> Also my cycle is weird... they are 25 days one month, 28 days the other, next 25, then 28... so I am guessing it may be ovary related. I did the 3day test and was told I have good reserves and on Tuesday I go in for my 21 day test which will check progesterone levels and to see if I ovulated.
> 
> It is kind of hard to figure out my CM stuff... not sure I have down exactly when I ovulate which is a pain since I am also trying to follow Dr Shettles method for gender selection.
> 
> Another question I have is what is really my chances of twins. I hear it increases with age but I wish there was a better way of knowing. My grandfather on my maternal side had sisters that were twins and my dad has also cousins that are twins (also girls)
> 
> My period is not due until March 10 and I have been feeling the cramping already... quite annoying. Some people say it is a good sign but I doubt I am pregnant already. Guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions from you all and may we all have our little bundles of joy soon!
> 
> Hi Deine......I agree that the cramps if your AF is due 10th March will be ovulation.....if you get a +OPK you might not actually ovulate until 12-36+ hours after that +OPK, it just tells you the LH surge is starting.
> 
> I read the Shettles method can reduce your chances of conceiving every month :shrug: bot sure how true that is though :shrug:Click to expand...

it does in the sense that it limits you to have intercourse in the specific days to increase your chances to have a boy or a girl... easier with a Boy but I want a girl ;-)

*MY APOLOGIES... I DID NOT SEE IT POST THE FIRST TIME AROUND SO I ANSWERED AGAIN... GUESS THERE IS NO DELETE BUTTON ON THIS*:shrug:


----------



## mrsdh

groovygrl said:


> :flower:hiya! haven't posted in a long while but honestly thought I might be able to give some of you a little hope in this wacky roller coaster TTC journey.
> 
> wee bit of background: 42, hard core TTC for 3 years, one MMC last year :cry:
> since then...tests, tests and more tests. lotions potions, supplements, acupuncture and many many tears. procedures (laperoscopy and HSG in Sept - Nov) that indicated both my tubes were completely blocked. I had stupidly low AMH so I was told that IVF with donor eggs was my best shot.
> 
> suprise!! natural BFP end of JAN and now 9 weeks pregnant and beyond a nasty scary bleed at 7 weeks, all is well:thumbup: scan shows baby in perfect spot, lovely heartbeat and spot on re: size at 9 weeks.
> 
> so....obviously tests are necessary and knowledge is power but...they are obviously not the be all and end all or, final word in these matters.
> 
> i wish you all wonderful suprises in the year ahead. keep believing and enjoy that vino while you can!!! :wine: Cheers!!
> 
> :hugs: from the south pacific

Hello groovygirl :)
You have cheered me up no end today. I was feeling particularly hormonal and deflated, af had decided to rear her ugly head. Was sitting here feeling pretty miserable and teary when I noticed your post. I have just had the hsg done this cycle, all clear. I kind of put my hope in the fact that the procedure may have increased my bfp chances this month. Stupid false hope I know but couldn't help myself. When the spotting started last night I felt like I had hit a brick wall. Felt so negative about my age and chances. After reading your post it has given me another glimmer of hope :)
Thank you again for taking the time to tell your tale of ttc. Wishing you all the best with the rest of your pregnancy, keep us updated. Off to enjoy a glass of vino,on your orders!!! Xx


----------



## deinekatze

Glowstar said:


> I'll take whatever I can get :winkwink: I know girls...as have two already so that would be easy...a boy would be nice too as we don't have many in the family and it would be a whole new experience, basically I just want a baby and at this point and at my age I would just be happy to a. be pregnant and b. for it to be healthy :thumbup:

Yes I know... guess since we are just now starting I am keeping my hopes up and we will see. I worry a boy will drive me insane LOL. My husband is not into sports or anything "boy" like. And I did survive my daughter's teen years...barely but I did LOL... I see my friends with boys at that age and wow, so much worse... so yeah, I want a healthy baby first and foremost but if I could make my life a tad bit easier ;-) There are no guarantees with the Shettles method anyway... it just "increases" the chances a bit but it could still be either or.

It is my first pregnancy after 20 years so... kind of new all over again LOL


----------



## Belliecita

Hello all!
I'm new here and have enjoyed reading everyone's posts. I also really enjoy the support here, as sometimes I feel like I'm all by myself. A little bit about me:

I'm 42 and have 2 kidlets-18 and 17. My hubby had a vasectomy when our daughter (the 17 year old) was about 3, thinking we wouldn't want anymore kids. How wrong we were! About this time last year, we fessed up to one another and started our journey. In June, he had a vasectomy reversal (Dr. Silber in St. Louis performed the surgery. He's fabulous!) and he said it could take up to 18 months for me to fall preggers. We've had the hubby checked twice now--has swimmers, not as many as someone who hasn't had a reversal, but a good amount for one who has. I just started acupuncture and am feeling positive about that. We've opted to NOT tell anyone around us about our desire for another child (except a few who are in the "circle of trust"--our kids, my sister, and my dad) as we don't want everyone to watch us like crazy! Thanks again and am hoping to make some new friends here who know what I'm going through and can relate! Here's to baby dust!!!


----------



## Nise

Just finished my current job, has been relentless and am knackered so looking forward to a 2 week break before the next one starts.

Glowstar - Drat!. Bellamama - Double Drat! Good to see you're not letting the witch get you down and the pma is riding high.

Groovygirl - Fantastic news and well deserved. Congratulations.

Glitter - I'm still dead excited for you - how's the symptoms going?

Inkdchick - What a fantastic doctor you have, I'm so pleased he is pulling out all the stops - you'll get your sticky bean I reckon lucky number 14 and very soon. 

Hugs and dust to all :hugs::dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Belliecita said:


> Hello all!
> I'm new here and have enjoyed reading everyone's posts. I also really enjoy the support here, as sometimes I feel like I'm all by myself. A little bit about me:
> 
> I'm 42 and have 2 kidlets-18 and 17. My hubby had a vasectomy when our daughter (the 17 year old) was about 3, thinking we wouldn't want anymore kids. How wrong we were! About this time last year, we fessed up to one another and started our journey. In June, he had a vasectomy reversal (Dr. Silber in St. Louis performed the surgery. He's fabulous!) and he said it could take up to 18 months for me to fall preggers. We've had the hubby checked twice now--has swimmers, not as many as someone who hasn't had a reversal, but a good amount for one who has. I just started acupuncture and am feeling positive about that. We've opted to NOT tell anyone around us about our desire for another child (except a few who are in the "circle of trust"--our kids, my sister, and my dad) as we don't want everyone to watch us like crazy! Thanks again and am hoping to make some new friends here who know what I'm going through and can relate! Here's to baby dust!!!

Welcome :hugs: I haven't told many people, my best friend and my OH's Mother :winkwink: opted not to tell my children until preg and 1st scan over. Sounds like the reversal has worked well so fingers crossed :happydance:

Nise...just looking at your charts...your cycle's look similar to mine....hope you get your BFP soon :kiss:


----------



## Belliecita

Thanks so much Glow! I don't know about you, but I've nearly slipped a few times when talking to people who don't know. Ha!
Am going to my ob/gyn on Thursday to talk about other options/what else we can do. We've been letting nature take it's course for the past 8 months but I'm really anxious to get the ball rolling...no pun intended! We'll see!


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha me too :haha: where in Texas are you...I lived in Austin for a few months in 2009 :winkwink:


----------



## Belliecita

I'm down in Harlingen (very very very deep south Texas, where the tip meets Mexico). Yeah, I need to update my profile! What took you to Austin (great city, by the way!)??


----------



## babyanise

nise,keeping my fingers crossed for you.:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Belliecita said:


> I'm down in Harlingen (very very very deep south Texas, where the tip meets Mexico). Yeah, I need to update my profile! What took you to Austin (great city, by the way!)??

My brother lives there :winkwink:


----------



## maryanne67

groovygrl said:


> :flower:hiya! haven't posted in a long while but honestly thought I might be able to give some of you a little hope in this wacky roller coaster TTC journey.
> 
> wee bit of background: 42, hard core TTC for 3 years, one MMC last year :cry:
> since then...tests, tests and more tests. lotions potions, supplements, acupuncture and many many tears. procedures (laperoscopy and HSG in Sept - Nov) that indicated both my tubes were completely blocked. I had stupidly low AMH so I was told that IVF with donor eggs was my best shot.
> 
> suprise!! natural BFP end of JAN and now 9 weeks pregnant and beyond a nasty scary bleed at 7 weeks, all is well:thumbup: scan shows baby in perfect spot, lovely heartbeat and spot on re: size at 9 weeks.
> 
> so....obviously tests are necessary and knowledge is power but...they are obviously not the be all and end all or, final word in these matters.
> 
> i wish you all wonderful suprises in the year ahead. keep believing and enjoy that vino while you can!!! :wine: Cheers!!
> 
> :hugs: from the south pacific

ah thats really great and gets my hopes up no end and :hi:



deinekatze said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well I am new to this site so where do I begin.... I am 40 (will be 41 in May) and we just started TTC. I have a daughter from a previous marriage who just turned 20 so I am literally starting it all over again LOL
> 
> I worry about my age and the amnio that will probably happen. Has anyone gone through that?
> 
> Also my cycle is weird... they are 25 days one month, 28 days the other, next 25, then 28... so I am guessing it may be ovary related. I did the 3day test and was told I have good reserves and on Tuesday I go in for my 21 day test which will check progesterone levels and to see if I ovulated.
> 
> It is kind of hard to figure out my CM stuff... not sure I have down exactly when I ovulate which is a pain since I am also trying to follow Dr Shettles method for gender selection.
> 
> Another question I have is what is really my chances of twins. I hear it increases with age but I wish there was a better way of knowing. My grandfather on my maternal side had sisters that were twins and my dad has also cousins that are twins (also girls)
> 
> My period is not due until March 10 and I have been feeling the cramping already... quite annoying. Some people say it is a good sign but I doubt I am pregnant already. Guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions from you all and may we all have our little bundles of joy soon!

welcome to the tread and good luck ttc and heres to twins :dust:



Belliecita said:


> Hello all!
> I'm new here and have enjoyed reading everyone's posts. I also really enjoy the support here, as sometimes I feel like I'm all by myself. A little bit about me:
> 
> I'm 42 and have 2 kidlets-18 and 17. My hubby had a vasectomy when our daughter (the 17 year old) was about 3, thinking we wouldn't want anymore kids. How wrong we were! About this time last year, we fessed up to one another and started our journey. In June, he had a vasectomy reversal (Dr. Silber in St. Louis performed the surgery. He's fabulous!) and he said it could take up to 18 months for me to fall preggers. We've had the hubby checked twice now--has swimmers, not as many as someone who hasn't had a reversal, but a good amount for one who has. I just started acupuncture and am feeling positive about that. We've opted to NOT tell anyone around us about our desire for another child (except a few who are in the "circle of trust"--our kids, my sister, and my dad) as we don't want everyone to watch us like crazy! Thanks again and am hoping to make some new friends here who know what I'm going through and can relate! Here's to baby dust!!!

welcome and good luck on your ttc journey :flower:


----------



## Fizzylady

hI EVERYONE!
I'm 44 and ttc number 5.
I had a MMC last October and a chemical pregnancy about a week ago..
I've got sooo many questions !!
xx


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi guys, 

It's great reading all your stories and now I don't feel so alone. 

A quick introduction: I am 40 (just last week) oh is 40 also. 

I have an 11 year old from my previous marriage and we have been ttc for 30 months, had a blighted ovum 2 years ago and feel like i'm going mad. I fell pregnant on my first month of trying with my son, so very deflated. 

My OH works away, so that really is the most frustrating thing. 

I hope this thread will bring some exciting news as I feel so alone and isolated. All my friends who are the same age have no interest in babies as they have all had theirs and can't believe I want to start again. All my friends who are younger are all falling pregnant straight away..................HELP I need some like minded friends to keep my sanity :0)


----------



## Jax41

Wow groovygirl you have made my day!! I'm 41 (42 in Oct), it suddenly dawned on me (after AF visiting me again this month) that it was the last chance to conceive and have a baby before 42 but then I've always been an even numbers girl so maybe it's fate:thumbup:!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to ya!:kiss:

Inkdchick - you sound so chilled, like the pressure's off in a way, I'm so sure you're going to get that BFP now - yeehaa!!!x

Glowstar - I'm sorry AF gotcha but don't give up, keep going, it happened before for you it'll happen again :kiss:

Only my Mum and girlfriends know that we're trying and that's because they've been asking and I can't keep up the pretence any longer!! I'm trying to be full of PMA, AF has gone and I'm back in the saddle (the BD marathon has commenced!!!) but I just want to know I can get preg. I mean I don't want an MC if I can help it of course I don't, I wouldn't wish it for anything on anyone, but I've not had nuffink not even a sniff:nope:.........sorry that's probably come out all wrong but I hope you know what I mean?

Sending love and babydust to everyone, thanks for being there!!xXx:dust:


----------



## Belliecita

Thanks so much Jax! It's nice to be part of the group.
AF got me this morning... :( Feeling rather blue right now, but am making a list of questions to ask the doc--I have an appointment on Thursday. 
Here's baby dust to all of us!!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Belliecita said:


> Thanks so much Jax! It's nice to be part of the group.
> AF got me this morning... :( Feeling rather blue right now, but am making a list of questions to ask the doc--I have an appointment on Thursday.
> Here's baby dust to all of us!!!!!!

Sorry to hear you've been had by the old witch Belliecita, but good that you're off to the dox with your questions. I'm sure he/she'll be helpful to you. Then it's full steam ahead for the next month! God, this is like a rollercoaster ride isn't it?! Take care and let us know how you get on on Thursday:hugs:xXx


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies - well I've made a right old bulls up of this cycle - I reckon I only have a 0.1% higher chance of achieving conception than if I had relied on immaculate conception! Gah!

Last Friday was O day, not very fitting with my work timetable. I was having to leave the house at 0630 and didn't get back home till 2030 all that week. Anyway I carefully did my opks twice a day as I neared my usual O day. I got a neg late at night the day before O, so stupidly let us off the hook! a positive at lunch time on O day itself and the damned stick was neg again by the evening of O day followed by a temp rise the day after. Not much of a warning window. We dtd'd on O day, was soooo knackered though. Got a feeling I've missed the boat this time and to add insult to injury this was the cycle I decided to use my clomid tablets.:dohh: Oh well, roll on next cycle. I now have a mega cold and today's temp is through the window am thinking of throwing the thermometer out after it :brat:

Bellecita - Good luck on Thursday, lovely. I hope you come out armed with a good plan of action. :happydance:

Fizzylady - Welcome and I'm so sorry to hear about your Chemical, I don't test early enough to know whether I've had one of them or not - must be devastating though. Big hugs to you and fire away with those questions. We'll do our best:hugs:

Oorweeistyin - I had a blighted Ovum or Missed miscarriage as they prefer to call them these days - I share your heartbreak. How far along did you get? I got to 12 weeks with no clue that anything was wrong. Very cruel thing. I guess the only comfort you can take from it is that you can conceive. I hope you do again and very soon. :hugs:

Jax41 - I know exactly what you mean. :hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Well feeling very yukky today......pos that AF is on her way. I had some spotting 10 dpo and was sure it was implantation bleeding.......OH was home for this cycle but I feel we missed O day by 1 day......it was my 40th birthday and things were just so busy!! 

Lets just keep our fingers crossed that 40 is my lucky year!!

Nise - I got to just over 10 weeks before I started to bleed. Was very traumatic as OH was out of the country and had to go it alone. I opted for a D&C just to get it over with and try to get to back to normal (well as normal as you can).

I am 12 dpo, so i'm hoping and praying. 

(hugs) to all (baby dust)


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey ladies
hope u don't mind me posting this here but just had scan at 6 w+3 and saw a heartbeat-so relieved! it can be done!! not out of the woods yet but I think I read somewhere that once u see the heartbeat there is lesss chance of m/c?
don't give up nise this happened to me and i only b'd twice last month and one was no where near the positive ov test xx


----------



## pip7890

That's great news glitterqueen. 

Pip x


----------



## bellamamma

Fantastic news Glitter!! Keep us updated, please!

Big Welcome to the new girls, hopefully the more new women, the more bfp's we get!

Nise, I know you think you missed O but gotta agree with others, one of my bfp's was when I'd only dtd twice with no idea when O was...it can happen. Do you have more magic pills for next month?

I'm moving into end of AF stage, what a relief, it was a heavy one! About to start my guafinesin (sorry bout spelling) tabs to loosen things up, hopefully it'll work like it did last time (well better, really)!

Passing PMA and baby dust around.............................


----------



## deinekatze

many CONGRATS Glitterqueen!!!\\:D/


----------



## Tititimes2

glitterqueen said:


> Hey ladies
> hope u don't mind me posting this here but just had scan at 6 w+3 and saw a heartbeat-so relieved! it can be done!! not out of the woods yet but I think I read somewhere that once u see the heartbeat there is lesss chance of m/c?
> don't give up nise this happened to me and i only b'd twice last month and one was no where near the positive ov test xx

Awwww. Great news - congrats.


----------



## Jax41

Nise said:


> Hey Ladies - well I've made a right old bulls up of this cycle - I reckon I only have a 0.1% higher chance of achieving conception than if I had relied on immaculate conception! Gah!
> 
> Last Friday was O day, not very fitting with my work timetable. I was having to leave the house at 0630 and didn't get back home till 2030 all that week. Anyway I carefully did my opks twice a day as I neared my usual O day. I got a neg late at night the day before O, so stupidly let us off the hook! a positive at lunch time on O day itself and the damned stick was neg again by the evening of O day followed by a temp rise the day after. Not much of a warning window. We dtd'd on O day, was soooo knackered though. Got a feeling I've missed the boat this time and to add insult to injury this was the cycle I decided to use my clomid tablets.:dohh: Oh well, roll on next cycle. I now have a mega cold and today's temp is through the window am thinking of throwing the thermometer out after it :brat:
> 
> Bellecita - Good luck on Thursday, lovely. I hope you come out armed with a good plan of action. :happydance:
> 
> Fizzylady - Welcome and I'm so sorry to hear about your Chemical, I don't test early enough to know whether I've had one of them or not - must be devastating though. Big hugs to you and fire away with those questions. We'll do our best:hugs:
> 
> Oorweeistyin - I had a blighted Ovum or Missed miscarriage as they prefer to call them these days - I share your heartbreak. How far along did you get? I got to 12 weeks with no clue that anything was wrong. Very cruel thing. I guess the only comfort you can take from it is that you can conceive. I hope you do again and very soon. :hugs:
> 
> Jax41 - I know exactly what you mean. :hugs:

Thanks Nise x:kiss:x Don't you fret about your 'missed O' opportunity, I've read loads of posts here where ladies have only DTD a few times during their cycle and got still got their BFP!! Having said that I'm going for the BD marathon this month and doing it all the way through, have always gone off the boil (bad girl!!) after I think I O and maybe that's where I'm going wrong:shrug:. I'm hoping that it'll make the TWW fly by too!!! Stay cool xXx

Wow glitter so pleased for you, that's fab news!!!x:happydance:x

Oorweeistyin sorry you're feeling yukky but 40's gonna be a good year for ya, I can feel it in my water!!!x

Bellamamma, I'm a bit ahead of you finished AF at the weekend and now 'back in the saddle' yeeeehaaaaaa!! I'm gunning for that BFP this month, maybe we can try not to symptom spot together?:winkwink:x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Great news Glitterqueen!!

Can't wait to see more ladies moving over to the pregnancy boards.


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> Hey ladies
> hope u don't mind me posting this here but just had scan at 6 w+3 and saw a heartbeat-so relieved! it can be done!! not out of the woods yet but I think I read somewhere that once u see the heartbeat there is lesss chance of m/c?
> don't give up nise this happened to me and i only b'd twice last month and one was no where near the positive ov test xx

Mind!?!!! Are you mad? I for one would be pissed off if you didn't. 

Delighted to hear your scan went so well Glitter and you got to hear beanies heartbeat - that's wonderful news. I hope you will keep us up-dated regularly. :hugs:

Bella & Jax - the olympic torch of shagathon is passed over to you both - wishing you loadsa luck for this cycle. 

Oorweeistyin - I shall keep everything crossed that :witch: flies straight past you. :ban:

:dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## Reb S

Hello ladies! I'm back from New York. Glitter - fabulous news re your scan, lovely lovely heartbeat! 
I love the olympic torch of shagathon! I'm joining that one, even though we didn't try this cycle and AF's on her way, but I've been without my lovely bloke for a week!
Will catch up with you all the thread when I'm not so jet-lagged x


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Glitter....such a relief I bet!!! you are giving us ladies hope :flower:

Glad you had a good trip Reb :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing OK. CD6....back to BD'ing every other day as O'd early last time so will see what this cycle brings FX'd!!! Did an FSH test and it was negative which is good so it means I am not pre-menopausal...phew!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

I did it ladies! 16 months in the making and will be here just before my 42nd birthday all being well. Just to get past AF date and on to first scan now. This will be our first as well. Don't give up, it just takes us a bit longer than the young uns. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yesssssssssssssss Truly!!!!! Fab news, just love reading stories like yours so gives me hope in trying to get my first too at 41!!!! No way am I givin up now!! I'm so happy and excited for you!! Stay in touch and keep us updated!!:kiss:

...and we're off...the marathon has commenced I've got the torch in my hand Nise!!!! That so made me laugh:rofl:x

Good luck this cycle Glowstar, I'm thinking aboutcha!!x

I'm CD12 eyes down for a full house this month!!!xXx


----------



## glitterqueen

truly_blessed said:


> I did it ladies! 16 months in the making and will be here just before my 42nd birthday all being well. Just to get past AF date and on to first scan now. This will be our first as well. Don't give up, it just takes us a bit longer than the young uns. :hugs:

Yeah Congrats xx


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks for all your best wishes ladies it means a lot xx
truely- look out for the constipation- its lethal lol !! x


----------



## Nise

Hey Reb, welcome back hope you had a fab time on your trip and the jet lag wears off quickly. Hopefully you'll have your man about the house for this coming cycle. :thumbup:

Glowstar - They are scary those FSH tests - I did it cycle before last. Usually I pray for 2 lines but not that time! Glad yours was negative. :happydance:

Truly Blessed - you truly are. Congratulations am over the moon for you. Ooo the bfp's are mounting up for the Golden Girls.:happydance:

Jax41 - CD12 - go girl! Happy egg hunting. :hugs:

As for me, well it's 5dpo and nothing to report except my cold seems to be on it's way out, thank goodness.


----------



## mrsdh

truly_blessed said:


> I did it ladies! 16 months in the making and will be here just before my 42nd birthday all being well. Just to get past AF date and on to first scan now. This will be our first as well. Don't give up, it just takes us a bit longer than the young uns. :hugs:

Congratulations!!!!!! I love it when another bfp is announced on this thread! There has been a flurry of bfps, hope it's catching and we all follow on with the trend that seems to be happening! :) keep us updated on scans etc. Did you do anything different this cycle? Xx


----------



## mrsdh

truly_blessed said:


> I did it ladies! 16 months in the making and will be here just before my 42nd birthday all being well. Just to get past AF date and on to first scan now. This will be our first as well. Don't give up, it just takes us a bit longer than the young uns. :hugs:

Me again! Just saw your due date and that's wonderful. My LO was born on the 9th November , bang on her due date! X


----------



## bellamamma

truly_blessed said:


> I did it ladies! 16 months in the making and will be here just before my 42nd birthday all being well. Just to get past AF date and on to first scan now. This will be our first as well. Don't give up, it just takes us a bit longer than the young uns. :hugs:

YEAH!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bellamamma

Jax41 said:


> Bellamamma, I'm a bit ahead of you finished AF at the weekend and now 'back in the saddle' yeeeehaaaaaa!! I'm gunning for that BFP this month, maybe we can try not to symptom spot together?:winkwink:x

Symptom spot, what's that?? :haha:
I think Glowstar is with us too, right??


----------



## bellamamma

Nise said:


> Bella & Jax - the olympic torch of shagathon is passed over to you both - wishing you loadsa luck for this cycle.

Torch hand-off successful, will do my part in the great shagathon :happydance:


----------



## truly_blessed

mrsdh said:


> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> I did it ladies! 16 months in the making and will be here just before my 42nd birthday all being well. Just to get past AF date and on to first scan now. This will be our first as well. Don't give up, it just takes us a bit longer than the young uns. :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!! I love it when another bfp is announced on this thread! There has been a flurry of bfps, hope it's catching and we all follow on with the trend that seems to be happening! :) keep us updated on scans etc. Did you do anything different this cycle? XxClick to expand...

I wish I could just rub up against you all and pass the BFPs on :happydance:

Honestly .. I left the CBFM in the drawer for the last 2 months (had to peek at it occasionally and still did a few sticks and interpreted them myself rather than feeding the monitor) No idea why I had to peek as I knew exactly what day I was on, although I did try to put it to the back of my mind. I locked the Preseed away and left the soy alone.

I had blood tests late last cycle and the beginning of this one and rang to book my hycosy on CD1 but they couldn't fit me in so I had to wait until next cycle ... think I must have frightened my body into action to avoid the procedure lol. We :sex: every other day from CD10 - CD18 plus CD19 and CD5 and result!

Obviously all the above isn't going to help if the egg isn't a good one, maybe it's just coincidence.


----------



## deinekatze

:baby::happydance: CONGRATS Truly Blessed!!!!:baby:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Truly Blessed. 

Pip x


----------



## inkdchick

congratulations truly blessed thats fantastic news xxxx :happydance:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Yeah! One more for the pregnancy forms. Congratulations and may there be many more bfps for the ladies here.


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hooooo another BFP!!! HUGE congrats xoxo

Still here ladies hanging out at CD6.....starting to get on the BD waggon :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

YIPPPPEEEEE!!! Well done truly blessed, you are well named. Let's hope it's catching! x


----------



## Garnet

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to the thread. I just turned 43. I have a 5 year old and 2 year old and we are trying to concieve our last one. I got pregnant last July after trying for almost 8 mos. then I lost the baby even after seeing a healthy heartbeat. I lost the baby in September and we been trying ever since and have had no luck.. I try Soy and Instead cup this month and hoping for the best.. Best of luck to everyone Garnet...:flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Garnet. Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

I tried two cycles of Soy and now on a cycle break from it. Probably will try it again next cycle if no BFP this time. Good luck!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi everyone..........................well I was right she got me, the old witch got me!!!

I feel the worst I have felt in ages, kinda new we were too late this month but he was only home for a few days!

Won't be able to try again till April now and even then I don't think the dates work out and to make matters worse a friend just announced her 11wk pregnancy to me yesterday! Happy for her but gutted me us!

Anyway...........to everyone else all the best and I may pop in from time to time to say hi xxx

GL all x


----------



## inkdchick

hi i too have jsut found out that a good friend is pregnant, she a party going, pot smokng 15 a day smoker and heavy weekend drinker or at least was til she just found out she is pregnant 5 weeks gone and she is 45 and wasnt tryng, im 44 and have beent ryng for 3 and half years with 13 emmc behind us and this is my last year to try as i think 45 and over is stupid but thats me ( to many things to worry about going wrong after 45 is sippose). and coz of her i have sort of given up inside, i had a drink or two and the odd ciggy coz i do when oh isnt around it chills me out and keeps my heart calm ( i have arthymia and svt), so its cool and i have been so chilled out this month not thinking about anything, no stress, and am loving the new me , i only think about ttc when i come on here to answer messages and then when im off the site i dont think about it its great x
Good Luck to everyne trying may your journeys be sort xxx


----------



## deinekatze

inkdchick said:


> hi i too have jsut found out that a good friend is pregnant, she a party going, pot smokng 15 a day smoker and heavy weekend drinker or at least was til she just found out she is pregnant 5 weeks gone and she is 45 and wasnt tryng, im 44 and have beent ryng for 3 and half years with 13 emmc behind us and this is my last year to try as i think 45 and over is stupid but thats me ( to many things to worry about going wrong after 45 is sippose). and coz of her i have sort of given up inside, i had a drink or two and the odd ciggy coz i do when oh isnt around it chills me out and keeps my heart calm ( i have arthymia and svt), so its cool and i have been so chilled out this month not thinking about anything, no stress, and am loving the new me , i only think about ttc when i come on here to answer messages and then when im off the site i dont think about it its great x
> Good Luck to everyne trying may your journeys be sort xxx

Yes I think sometimes we put so much stress on ourselves that it gets in the way...perfect example is how many people I know who tried and tried to conceive and when they finally give up and adopt they get pregnant right away!

Some times you just have to be surprised I guess

:dust: for all!!!!


----------



## Reb S

Garnet - welcome and sorry for your loss. Don't give up - you're obviously good at getting pregnant!
Oorweiystie (can't spell that one!) I'm joining you - the old cow AF got me today FOUR days early. Although I wasn't trying I'm still cross at such a rubbish short cycle. The words luteal phase defect are ringing in my ears... Never mind, I'm joining the shagathon shortly!
Inkdchick - don't get down. Love your new avatar swan x


----------



## inkdchick

thanks Rebs i painted that some days ago and thought it was quite nice so put it up lol.
Im past the down stage now as im waiting for the f.s. appt now as our new doc says that 13 emmc is enough as i can get pregnant but cant keep them he got in touch with a good friend of his who is a f.s. so now just waiting for the appt but have enjoyed this month so far, no stress, no worries just bliss and still feeling that way so hopefully it will keep that way for the next couple of months too.
Garnet dont give up hun, i know exactly how you feel but if we try and relax as im doing now hopedully it will all work for us mind you i am now waiting to see the f.s for help keeping them, hopefully progesterone im 44 and this is my last few months of trying so really hoping we get the help now xx
Good Luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Jax41

Hi Ladies,

This'll make you laugh, after saying I'm going for the BD marathon this month (and Nise handing me the torch) I've now jinxed myself - CD14 and only dunnit once so far - mon dieu, what is all that about??!! Am trying to take the relaxed approach this month, not p'd on a stick or checked my ov calendar for when I'm supposed to be Oing (are you impressed??) - think it's too relaxed, I need some action, I'm going after him this weekend!!!!!!:haha:

Inkdchick - blimey that's hard, hearing your friends story, I mean lovely news, but hey what gives when we're all being so good here??!! Have to say though you sound one one cool lady at the mo. Have you got a date for the FS yet?

Oorweeistyin & Reb S - sorry AF gotcha....watch out the shagathon is only just round the corner!

Glowstar & Bellamamma - how's the BD waggon going, better than mine I hope!!!

dienekatze - are you trying not to symptom spot yet???

Good luck Garnet, sorry to hear that you lost your little bub last year, but reading your post has filled me with hope for you that you've already had a baby in your 40's and it'll happen again. I've never been preg and I'm 41, it's eluding me but not for much longer, I'm determined to get my BFP!!!!

Lots of luv, hugs, dust and luck to ya all:kiss:xXx


----------



## Reb S

Come on Jax - at him! One of the things that keeps me giggling is the thought of all us 40's shagging away like rabbits! Roll on this month's shagathon - AF - away with you!
x


----------



## deinekatze

Jax41 said:


> dienekatze - are you trying not to symptom spot yet???

hahaha sadly yes... and I know I shouldn't LOL


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This'll make you laugh, after saying I'm going for the BD marathon this month (and Nise handing me the torch) I've now jinxed myself - CD14 and only dunnit once so far - mon dieu, what is all that about??!! Am trying to take the relaxed approach this month, not p'd on a stick or checked my ov calendar for when I'm supposed to be Oing (are you impressed??) - think it's too relaxed, I need some action, I'm going after him this weekend!!!!!!:haha:
> 
> Inkdchick - blimey that's hard, hearing your friends story, I mean lovely news, but hey what gives when we're all being so good here??!! Have to say though you sound one one cool lady at the mo. Have you got a date for the FS yet?
> 
> Oorweeistyin & Reb S - sorry AF gotcha....watch out the shagathon is only just round the corner!
> 
> Glowstar & Bellamamma - how's the BD waggon going, better than mine I hope!!!
> 
> dienekatze - are you trying not to symptom spot yet???
> 
> Good luck Garnet, sorry to hear that you lost your little bub last year, but reading your post has filled me with hope for you that you've already had a baby in your 40's and it'll happen again. I've never been preg and I'm 41, it's eluding me but not for much longer, I'm determined to get my BFP!!!!
> 
> Lots of luv, hugs, dust and luck to ya all:kiss:xXx


Well if it is any conslation to you. The month I got pregnant after deciding I was done trying, we only BD twice and funny thing was it was the night before ovulation...


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies, not been posting for a while, but have followed the chat on this thread nonetheless. Could do with some good vibes as I'm feeling very despondent just now. 

After 12 week m/c at the end of last year i had been thrilled that, with the help of my herbalist, my cycle had returned to a 'perfect' 28 days so speedily. Was all set for SMEP again this month along with grapefruit juice, tons of water, opks, preseed for the optimum days but......I started my opks on cd11 to find a very faint line then my chart showed I'd ovulated on cd10. I NEVER ovulate so early, almost always day 13/14 and occasionally day 12, but day 10??? Now feeling so low that we only managed bd on cd8 and 10 and that odds of a good egg, healthy implantation etc are reduced with such early ovulation. I'm now 5dpo. I try so hard to hang on to the fact that I've been pregnant 4 times in my life (only one gorgeous little 2 year old to show for all my efforts though) but time ticks on, I'm going to be 43 this month and I'm guessing I'm not gonna be getting an early birthday present when I'm due to test on March 14th.

We're off on holiday to the sun for a week tomorrow to build some sandcastles so hopefully that will take my mind off how cr*p I'm feeling, I hate feeling this self indulgent and miserable :-( Trying to pluck up the courage to leave my bbt thermometer at home, but I know I won't manage that!


----------



## jeniwi

Hi Ladies

I've been lurking here for a while so I hope you don't mind if I post. Currently 5 weeks pregnant. Bit surprised as I assumed that I was out this month and didn't test positive until 25 DPO. That's probably not a good sign though.

But anyhow I'm 41 and after 3 cycles I have gotten my BFP. :happydance: 

Jeni


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations jeniwi. A positive is a positive! 

Pip x


----------



## bellamamma

oh god, can somebody please cheer me up??? My best (and only) good friend here in Rome just told me she got a bfp this am. AFter only 2 months of trying (she's younger than me by 6 years but still...). She's the one I turned to all these years with my feelings when I was ttc for over a year, and thru both my mc's...then suddenly she and her bf decide to try, and voila! bfp. I KNOW I must be happy for her, but have literally cried my eyes out this am. Life just seems so unfair right now, and I've completely lost my hope and want to give up. It's the second friend of mine who's gotten pg and I had to watch get big and fat and inside I feel miserable, angry, old, jealous and broken. Plus the guilt I have for being angry tho it's not her fault. She says "this is our year" but I think, "no, this is your year, I give up". It makes me feel that now I won't be able to share my true feelings and fears with her, as I don't want her to worry about mc, or about me, but she's the only close friend I have, who I told everything to. life is such crap sometimes.


----------



## pip7890

bellamamma said:


> oh god, can somebody please cheer me up??? My best (and only) good friend here in Rome just told me she got a bfp this am. AFter only 2 months of trying (she's younger than me by 6 years but still...). She's the one I turned to all these years with my feelings when I was ttc for over a year, and thru both my mc's...then suddenly she and her bf decide to try, and voila! bfp. I KNOW I must be happy for her, but have literally cried my eyes out this am. Life just seems so unfair right now, and I've completely lost my hope and want to give up. It's the second friend of mine who's gotten pg and I had to watch get big and fat and inside I feel miserable, angry, old, jealous and broken. Plus the guilt I have for being angry tho it's not her fault. She says "this is our year" but I think, "no, this is your year, I give up". It makes me feel that now I won't be able to share my true feelings and fears with her, as I don't want her to worry about mc, or about me, but she's the only close friend I have, who I told everything to. life is such crap sometimes.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Hi ladies, not been posting for a while, but have followed the chat on this thread nonetheless. Could do with some good vibes as I'm feeling very despondent just now.
> 
> After 12 week m/c at the end of last year i had been thrilled that, with the help of my herbalist, my cycle had returned to a 'perfect' 28 days so speedily. Was all set for SMEP again this month along with grapefruit juice, tons of water, opks, preseed for the optimum days but......I started my opks on cd11 to find a very faint line then my chart showed I'd ovulated on cd10. I NEVER ovulate so early, almost always day 13/14 and occasionally day 12, but day 10??? Now feeling so low that we only managed bd on cd8 and 10 and that odds of a good egg, healthy implantation etc are reduced with such early ovulation. I'm now 5dpo. I try so hard to hang on to the fact that I've been pregnant 4 times in my life (only one gorgeous little 2 year old to show for all my efforts though) but time ticks on, I'm going to be 43 this month and I'm guessing I'm not gonna be getting an early birthday present when I'm due to test on March 14th.
> 
> We're off on holiday to the sun for a week tomorrow to build some sandcastles so hopefully that will take my mind off how cr*p I'm feeling, I hate feeling this self indulgent and miserable :-( Trying to pluck up the courage to leave my bbt thermometer at home, but I know I won't manage that!

Aah Spoomie, I just turned 43 and I still have hope!!! So cheer up and maybe leave the therometer and hope and just have fun.... You never know it might just happen...:flower:


----------



## deinekatze

bellamamma said:


> oh god, can somebody please cheer me up??? My best (and only) good friend here in Rome just told me she got a bfp this am. AFter only 2 months of trying (she's younger than me by 6 years but still...). She's the one I turned to all these years with my feelings when I was ttc for over a year, and thru both my mc's...then suddenly she and her bf decide to try, and voila! bfp. I KNOW I must be happy for her, but have literally cried my eyes out this am. Life just seems so unfair right now, and I've completely lost my hope and want to give up. It's the second friend of mine who's gotten pg and I had to watch get big and fat and inside I feel miserable, angry, old, jealous and broken. Plus the guilt I have for being angry tho it's not her fault. She says "this is our year" but I think, "no, this is your year, I give up". It makes me feel that now I won't be able to share my true feelings and fears with her, as I don't want her to worry about mc, or about me, but she's the only close friend I have, who I told everything to. life is such crap sometimes.

I think it is your year too. Try and not worry about it too much and it will just happen.

Some times we drive ourselves to stress counting days and temperature and stuff and that gets in our way. Try to be happy for your friend and focus on other things that you DO have going for you. The saying is "that which you think about you bring about" so think more about great things, even if it only is to have this board, or the pretty flowers outside. Pay attention to things that make you happy (other than baby right now) and when you start surrounding yourself with those things and filling up your mind with happy thoughts more things will appear to make you happy. I know it is easier said than done but try it.

Sending you hugs and positive thoughts....all sprinkled with baby dust


----------



## mztova

Hope its ok that I tell my story...hopefully it will give others some hope...
I am about to turn 43 in a few weeks...in Dec I married the love of my life who is 31. We have known each other for a long time and you know how life is....
We have been TTC for 2 years. The first year on our own and the last year with the help of our fertility clinic. Our specialist decided that IUI was our only and best option due to "old eggs". My DH has fantastic sperm so there is no problems there. I was diagnosed (wrongly I believe) with PCOS, and have a bicorneate (spelling?) uterus.
Sorry for all the info but I think its important. 
We did 2 rounds of IUI and then met with our RE. He said we could do 2 more rounds. I am sure you all understand how frustrating and emotionally draining trying and failing is. This past November we did round 3 and it also was a BFN. I was completely done! In December when I got my cycle it was the worst pain/bleeding I had ever had!! Pain for 2 days and clots and blood like I had never seen. I suspected I was having a miscarriage but didn't know I was pregnant. This sent me over the edge. I was an emotional wreck.
I slowly took myself off the Metformin (for PCOS..which I don't think I have) didnt even consider any fertility treatments and didn't even track my temps..I WAS DONE!
January 16th I had my normal cycle...fast forward a month...
Feb 16th I realized my bbs were tender...and realized I hadn't had my cycle...I started to count back and thought 32 days was waaaay to long inbetween cycles. 
That day at lunch I POAS and 2 lines showed!!! I was in shock. I called my husband bawling my eyes out!! Called the fertility clinic right after and they sent me for Beta blood work the next morning. The call that afternoon was....."your pregnant" my level was close to 1000 and my US would be March 4th. 
That was yesterday.....The best words I could ever imagine where.."there's the fetus and there's the hearbeat". Needless to say I was crying and overjoyed!! My husband has been my rock and was also so emotional!! 
I hope this story is inspiring and brings someone else hope....Having FAITH has helped me get through all of it!!
Hugs to all.


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies, well I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Oh Bellamama, I'm so sorry you feel like you can't confide in your friend anymore - I know it's hard lovely but I'm sure she would hate to know you're feeling like this and I bet you she is not gonna let you just go quiet in any case. How's your Italian Stallion these days? :hugs:

Oorweeisty - Damn that dratted witch to hell. I'm sorry about your friends untimely announcement, that's always hard to take but worse when AF is here.
What does your OH do? is there no chance of a secret liason! :winkwink:

Inkdchick - Loving your painting, wow. Glad you're all chilled out too, hopefully this will give you the edge. Shitty that your pot smoking, hard drinking pal got her non tried for bfp before you but at 45 she has to be a source of inspiration to us all - maybe all this crazy don't do this, that and the other is actually working against us! Somebody pass me the bottle! 

Glowstar - How you holding up! :winkwink:

Garnet - Welcome and I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Such a difficult situation. I do hope the soy and softcups do the trick for you. :hugs:

Jax 41 - Oh well, the intent was there, the shagathon is a tall order :rofl: Hope you get some good w/end action in :dust:

Mztova - Welcome and congratulations that's some journey you've had, thanks for sharing with us and I wish you a happy healthy 9 months. :happydance:

Well 8dpo for me and nothing to report - I hate the 2WW. I've been a bit poorly for the last week what with a cold, that's on the way out but has been replaced by a throat infection - Oh happy days... :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies. Welcome to all the new ladies, those giving us inspiration with those elusive BFP's :hugs: and those of us that are still living in hope.

Bellamama....pick yourself up, dust yourself off....your time will come I am certain. 

I like coming here...it's calm and I find some solace in all of you ladies of a certain age TTC :hugs:

On another thread I am on a lady has her 2nd BFP from taking Soy, 1st one resulted in MC but she has conceived again quickly and is 40. I tried Soy for 2 cycles but it didn't work for me (yet)...on a cycle break from soy and just going with the flow but having a weird AF as CD9 and still spotting, I NEVER spot :shrug: just using OPK's, Conceive Plus and plenty of BD'ing this time and in the lap of the gods :winkwink:


----------



## Nise

The elusive bfp's seem to be becoming quite common now on this thread! This I am liking - lots :happydance:


----------



## Reb S

Yippee!!! Two more BFP's since I last checked up. Love you all! x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

So nice to see all of the bfps. For the new ladies, welcome and hang in there. It seems like the timing is good as we are getting more bfps every month.


----------



## pip7890

Morning

I've been charting for the first time this month, as well as using a CBFM. I was worried that I might not be ovulating. Looks like I am: I got 2 days of peaks on the monitor and FF has shown a sustained temperature rise after CD12. Looks like I'm 3DPO! OH and i have been very busy: CD7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, and 15!! Not bad for a couple of forty something's!!!

:dust: to us all. 

Pip x


----------



## bellamamma

Glowstar said:


> but having a weird AF as CD9 and still spotting, I NEVER spot

I did the same thing, spotted til day 8!!! strangness...I usually spot before period but not so long after, must be "spring cleaning"?? :haha:


----------



## bellamamma

Thanks to all you ladies for your cheering me up!! I am better today, starting to see the other side of the pie, I always crash when I first get news...

Welcome to all the newbies, and thanks to all the pregnant ladies popping in to give us hope!
Great Sunday to all, and get shagging!


----------



## truly_blessed

FRER this morning had no line so I think it's a chemical this time. Digital said 1-2 weeks 4 days ago and the line was very clear so I'm sure it's just a matter of time now. Gutted but more hopeful than I was this time last month. 

Come on ladies, I've left a seat warmed up over in the first tri :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

truly_blessed said:


> FRER this morning had no line so I think it's a chemical this time. Digital said 1-2 weeks 4 days ago and the line was very clear so I'm sure it's just a matter of time now. Gutted but more hopeful than I was this time last month.
> 
> Come on ladies, I've left a seat warmed up over in the first tri :hugs:

No! so sorry truly, :hugs:
Had you had it confirmed with a beta, I can't remember now I'm writing this? Really really bummed :cry: hope it's not true!


----------



## Nise

NOOOOOOO. Truly I'm gutted to hear this. Like Bella, I shall keep my fingers crossed that today's frer is a blip. What dpo are you today? Huge hugs to you lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

:cry: I hope it's a blip too....FWI I didn't get a good line with my first until 9 days after AF and even then the Dr's test came back negative, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## deinekatze

Hang in there, sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## truly_blessed

thanks for all your kind words ladies

I haven't had any bloods done yet, was hanging on going to the gp until I was 5 weeks+.

I had FRER positive at 11dpo and 12 dpo, CB digital 1-2 weeks at 12 dpo and 15 dpo (day after Af was due), faint positive on FRER yesterday at 16 dpo and FRER negative today at 17 dpo.

I'm pretty sure AF is going to show in the next few days but a tiny bit of me is still holding out praying for it to be a dodgy test but I doubt it.

I'm going to give it 3 or 4 days and if AF hasn't shown, will do another test. I'm getting slight AF cramps but have had them since 10dpo so they could be anything.


----------



## Nise

Hanging in there with you. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Reb S

Oh good luck Truly, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it was a dodgy test. Lots of love.

Pip - great going with the shagathon, girl! We're about to get going! x


----------



## mrsdh

Oh truly blessed :hugs:
I pray it was a dud test. Thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

She got me last night, knew she would, glad it was sooner rather than later. Took the day off as the cramps woke me up last night and they're still here now.

I'm taking the positives, as heartbreaking as it is. I need to ring this afternoon and book the hycosy so might be out of the shagathon for this cycle, hopefully not.

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Nise

Awe Truly, I'm so sorry to read your news that is heartbreaking. I am in awe of your positiveness though and hope you can take some comfort in the fact that at least you know everything is still working so it's just a matter of time. Thinking of you and wishing you much strength. :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

Thanks Nise, I know some people say 'please don't say at least you know you can get pregnant' but I really do take some hope from that. It's a tiny step towards the goal and I'm grateful for the knowledge. There's only me can pick myself up at the end of the day.

I'm pretty sure now that I had a chemical in Oct as well, I was 4 days late, had horrendous cramps when AF did come and got a very faint line the day after AF was due, I just couldn't get my hands on a digital as we were in the middle of the atlantic ocean. Could do with being back there now come to think of it.

We'll see what the test results come back with, I don't think the hycosy is going to show anything but the blood tests may do. I know someone was talking about AMH tests being more reliable than FSH test so might look into that depending on what they come back with.


----------



## deinekatze

Truly, sorry to hear. But yes, get back on the horse and press forward


----------



## truly_blessed

The hycosy is booked now, they told me they couldn't fit me in again at first though. I sighed and said this was the second time I'd tried and they said it sometimes take 2 or 3 times to book in. Then she said 'let me just have a look, can you do Friday 18th, I've no clinic booked in that day and I don't know why that would be so I'll book you in????'

Funny how there was no room to book me in then all of a sudden there was. Anyway, just glad to have it booked now.


----------



## Glowstar

I am soooo very sorry to hear that Truly :cry: I hope you will mention everything that's happened so far and that they can do something to make your next bean stick. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

So sorry Truly, but as you say, at least you know you can do it. Lots of hugs and good luck for the hycosy x


----------



## truly_blessed

Glowstar said:


> I am soooo very sorry to hear that Truly :cry: I hope you will mention everything that's happened so far and that they can do something to make your next bean stick. :hugs:

The thing is when I saw the fertility specialist the last time and told her I thought I had a chemical in Oct she practically told me off and said 'you need to stop testing early and just leave it a few weeks!' weeks!!! I will mention it again though (and prepare to get by knuckles rapped lol) but I'm hoping the blood results give them a good idea if there is a problem after conception. It could all just be down to the egg quality what with the MMC in Nov 09 as well. 

Still if there's a good one still in there, I'm gonna find it.


----------



## Nise

That's the spirit Truly_blessed. You will catch it. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi all....crikey things move on a pace here when you're doing the BD marathon :bunny::bunny:. Thanks for the encouragement and your posts ladies, the weekend was a success!!:haha:after my slight panic, but.....

....truly, I'm so truly sorry for what has happened to you, and I know you said in a previous post people say 'don't say it shows you can get preg' but I agree with you, it does matter (in a small way) and it shows that yes you are making steps nearer to getting a super sticky bean next time. Big hugs hun,:hugs:I feel so sad for you...

Reb S - you so made me laugh with your comment on us over 40's at it like rabbits!!:bunny:yeeehaa!!!

Dienekatz - what's 'appening with you?? I think you said in a previous post you'd be testing soon, have you managed to hold out?

Sending lots of luv x:kiss:x


----------



## villy

*Hi everyone!!!
I am writing from Greece!!!
I am ttc No2...
I have a 13 years old son, concieved naturally after 5 years of trying...
Today I feel so sad, I keep thinking its never gonna happen
I am on my 3rd round of clomid 150 and 16dpo, and of course bfn since 12dpo
Anyway, i wish you all good luck!!!
Thanks for listening...
*


----------



## deinekatze

Jax41 said:


> Dienekatz - what's 'appening with you?? I think you said in a previous post you'd be testing soon, have you managed to hold out?
> 
> Sending lots of luv x:kiss:x

thanks for asking... tested again today and still negative... I think it will be a March conception... lets see... I am expecting the witch on Wednesday night/Thursday day.


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies, 
I don't know if you ladies know who Mary Stuart Masterson is but she is a actress in the US and she is pregnant with twins at 44 and it was a supprise for them. So it gives us a little hope... I am due for AF on Sunday... It is so werid it seems like your body makes up things to make you believe that you are pregnant. For instance, last month I had hot flashes and sore BB. I had lots of hot flashes with my son in the beginning. Then bang on time AF reared its ugly head. When I was preggers last time I had given up and we only did it two times that month cause of business travel. I don't know what to think...


----------



## deinekatze

Garnet said:


> Well ladies,
> I don't know if you ladies know who Mary Stuart Masterson is but she is a actress in the US and she is pregnant with twins at 44 and it was a supprise for them. So it gives us a little hope... I am due for AF on Sunday... It is so werid it seems like your body makes up things to make you believe that you are pregnant. For instance, last month I had hot flashes and sore BB. I had lots of hot flashes with my son in the beginning. Then bang on time AF reared its ugly head. When I was preggers last time I had given up and we only did it two times that month cause of business travel. I don't know what to think...

I think it happens when we relax about it... that's what it is ;-)

We stress so much over BABY some times that we get in our own way. Have fun with it!


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Well ladies,
> I don't know if you ladies know who Mary Stuart Masterson is but she is a actress in the US and she is pregnant with twins at 44 and it was a supprise for them. So it gives us a little hope... I am due for AF on Sunday... It is so werid it seems like your body makes up things to make you believe that you are pregnant. For instance, last month I had hot flashes and sore BB. I had lots of hot flashes with my son in the beginning. Then bang on time AF reared its ugly head. When I was preggers last time I had given up and we only did it two times that month cause of business travel. I don't know what to think...

Hey Garnet, I reckon that lady deinekatz is right, it's all about chillin':coffee:which, I know, is just so damn hard to do!! But those magic words 'given up' seem to work everytime..... I took real encouragement from your previous post when you only BD'd twice and got preg as we seem to have only managed it twice this month too (blimey and that was my attempt at the shagathon - no hope!!). So I reckon I'm over and done with this month, not unless I get a lovely suprise??:thumbup:

Take care hun, chin up and keep going, we will get there:hugs:xXx


----------



## Jax41

deinekatze said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> I don't know if you ladies know who Mary Stuart Masterson is but she is a actress in the US and she is pregnant with twins at 44 and it was a supprise for them. So it gives us a little hope... I am due for AF on Sunday... It is so werid it seems like your body makes up things to make you believe that you are pregnant. For instance, last month I had hot flashes and sore BB. I had lots of hot flashes with my son in the beginning. Then bang on time AF reared its ugly head. When I was preggers last time I had given up and we only did it two times that month cause of business travel. I don't know what to think...
> 
> I think it happens when we relax about it... that's what it is ;-)
> 
> We stress so much over BABY some times that we get in our own way. Have fun with it!Click to expand...

Deinekatz - you've got such great PMA, you're fab!! Sorry that the old witch got you this month but like you say, roll on March it's gonna be your month!!!xXx


----------



## deinekatze

Jax41 said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> I think it happens when we relax about it... that's what it is ;-)
> 
> We stress so much over BABY some times that we get in our own way. Have fun with it!
> 
> Deinekatz - you've got such great PMA, you're fab!! Sorry that the old witch got you this month but like you say, roll on March it's gonna be your month!!!xXxClick to expand...

PMA? not sure what that means but thanks anyways? hahaha

yes the :witch: is here and I must say that, oddly enough, I have never been so happy to receive her :rofl: because to me in means IT'S TIME! :happydance: so my husband has been warned to prepare himself for heavy duty :sex: because it is time for :baby::baby: so he's on board. I am planning it all out too...Control freak much? :haha: I just know it will happen this month :yipee::wohoo::headspin::smug: and hopefully in a few weeks I can post a :bfp: message for you all

so here goes! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

deinekatze said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> I think it happens when we relax about it... that's what it is ;-)
> 
> We stress so much over BABY some times that we get in our own way. Have fun with it!
> 
> Deinekatz - you've got such great PMA, you're fab!! Sorry that the old witch got you this month but like you say, roll on March it's gonna be your month!!!xXxClick to expand...
> 
> PMA? not sure what that means but thanks anyways? hahaha
> 
> yes the :witch: is here and I must say that, oddly enough, I have never been so happy to receive her :rofl: because to me in means IT'S TIME! :happydance: so my husband has been warned to prepare himself for heavy duty :sex: because it is time for :baby::baby: so he's on board. I am planning it all out too...Control freak much? :haha: I just know it will happen this month :yipee::wohoo::headspin::smug: and hopefully in a few weeks I can post a :bfp: message for you all
> 
> so here goes! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Positive Mental Attitude - you have bags of it hun!! Go get that BFP!!!!!xXx


----------



## deinekatze

ok I shall do my best!


----------



## Reb S

Hmm. Day 8. We've begun the shagathon!


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> Hmm. Day 8. We've begun the shagathon!

You've now been handed the olympic torch Reb S, good luck hun, go get that BFP!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## truly_blessed

woo loving the attitude in here at the minute. Somebody book me a slot for that torch from 18th after the hycosy :winkwink:


----------



## truly_blessed

shame about the :witch: Elizabeth but I'm glad to see you're going for it now


----------



## deinekatze

truly_blessed said:


> shame about the :witch: Elizabeth but I'm glad to see you're going for it now

it's all good... I just warned hubby that come Monday it's BUSINESS TIME! LOL


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls i havent been on for ages any new BFP announcements in the last month , good luck to everyone now waiting to find out too x


----------



## pip7890

deinekatze said:


> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> shame about the :witch: Elizabeth but I'm glad to see you're going for it now
> 
> it's all good... I just warned hubby that come Monday it's BUSINESS TIME! LOLClick to expand...

Flight of the Conchords - love it!

Pip x


----------



## deinekatze

pip7890 said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> shame about the :witch: Elizabeth but I'm glad to see you're going for it now
> 
> it's all good... I just warned hubby that come Monday it's BUSINESS TIME! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Flight of the Conchords - love it!
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

HAHAHA Glad you caught the reference :winkwink: so just for you 
 Business Time


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies

Deinckatze - I agree with Jax41 - you defo have no pma issues :thumbup:

Reb S - Go Girl! :dance:

Truly-blessed - Granted. Torch is all yours on the 18th - keep that flame up :winkwink:

Pip7890 - Flight of the Conchords :rofl:

Well I am nearing the end of the 2ww - 13dpo today and AF due by Sunday so just whiling the last couple of days away - yawn.

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## deinekatze

Nise let us know !


----------



## Miss_C

hi ladies well I am now "officially" TTC as the witch finally turned up, didn't wamt to hang around here and bamg on every day about waiting for her when its the last thing you all want to hear to this is the last time I will ever be glad she is here.

Cd4 for me and starting the soy isoflavones tonight hoping to increase my old egg quality!

Good luck everyone!! I hopt to get to know you all but for too long, we can continue that over in a first tri thread!!!

Have anyone used the first response or clear blue fertimilty monitor, not the ovulation one but the one that measures your eqq quality and numbers or soemthing, only just heard a little about it?


----------



## pip7890

Hiss Miss C. I have the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor but it doesn't measure egg quality. It measures LH and oestrogen. It gives a High reading when it detects high levels of oestrogen and a Peak reading when it detects a surge of LH. 

This is my first month using it and it showed me I ovulate 4 days earlier than I thought. I've also started temping this month and this confirmed I ovulated at CD12 which was my second day of Peaks. 

Pip x


----------



## Jax41

Defo looking forward to the weekend!!

Nise - keep us posted.

Truly - you've got it on 18th, like Nise says, keep that flame glowing (mine nearly went out - mon dieu!!)

I'm very doubtful this month after only 2 goes with the torch (I'm limiting my use so that it goes round for us all :haha: - well that's my excuse anyway!!) I will either have a lovely suprise or not, but there is one HUGE advantage, I'm not nearly as stressed as I usually am about the TWW!! AF is du by Sat 19th, we'll see what happens!!!

Have a lovely weekend ladies, baby dust for everyone xXx
:dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

I had a lot of use out of the torch this month, but there should be plenty left for everyone! 

AF is due on 19th for me too Jax. 

Pip x


----------



## beetle

Hello everyone can I join you? I'm going to be 41 in April and TTC no.1 My biggest challenge was finding Mr Right! Oh so many Mr Wrongs out there! And now the next one is trying to get pregnant! We started trying in September and amazingly got BFP in November but MC in December at 6wks. Still at least we know we could get PG. Now trying again. Its sooooo hard! Trying preseed, CBFM, and temping, plus vitamins and acupuncture! Really want it to happen naturally! OV day for me is 19th March. Wishing everyone lots of luck with their BFP's.:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Welcome to the crew Beetle, lovely to meet you! You're def not alone here, I'm 41 and TTC#1 since Sept too, unfortunately no BFP's though for me:nope:...........yet!!! I'm ever hopeful:thumbup: So looks like the 19th is going to be a 'hot' day for some of us, your OV and mine and Pips AF flying off on her 9 month hols!!

How's your TWW going Pip? Hope you're okay and got everything Xed for you!

Babydust back atcha!xXx
:dust:


----------



## pip7890

Jax41 said:


> Welcome to the crew Beetle, lovely to meet you! You're def not alone here, I'm 41 and TTC#1 since Sept too, unfortunately no BFP's though for me:nope:...........yet!!! I'm ever hopeful:thumbup: So looks like the 19th is going to be a 'hot' day for some of us, your OV and mine and Pips AF flying off on her 9 month hols!!
> 
> How's your TWW going Pip? Hope you're okay and got everything Xed for you!
> 
> Babydust back atcha!xXx
> :dust:

Thanks Jax. I'm absolutely symptom free - of both :witch: and :bfp:. Feels really weird. Going to start testing on Sunday. Please, please, please let this be the month.

:dust: to everyone.

Pip x


----------



## deinekatze

Fingers crossed for you Pip!!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

41 is the new 21, don't ya all know :winkwink:


----------



## deinekatze

truly_blessed said:


> 41 is the new 21, don't ya all know :winkwink:

EXACTLY! I could not agree with you more


----------



## Reb S

Hello everyone!
Just about to get some of that torch!!! Using Conceive plus for the first time - anyone know anything about all the different brands out there - Yes baby, Conceive Plus and Preseed? Are any of them any good?!
Truly - I love it! 41 is the new 21. I feel better now than I did then, that's for sure.
Jax, Beetle and me - we're the 41-ttcno1-gang. Beetle - I had the Mr Right struggle too. But it's worth it!
Pip and Deinekatze - you made me laugh with that song and video - I loved the toothbrush is foreplay bit!
Hello to Miss C - I use a CBFM but I never heard of one that shows you good egg quality - I just use mine to make sure my creaking hormones crank up to ovulation every month!
Finally good luck Nise, let's pray that old witch away!
Off for a weekend with old friends - our favourite story about them is that they lived in a house with very thin walls and EVERY night the extremely vocal young couple next door would do the dance. Finally, after several weeks of groaning, squeaking, shouting and groaning our friend Mitch got fed up and one night, just as things next door were coming to a grand finale, shouted 'Go on, my son!' as loud as he could! Apparently there was utter silence for quite some time afterwards! 
x


----------



## pip7890

That story did make me giggle Reb. Love it!

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

Hi ladies, well no side efects form first night of soy, if anything I slept heaps better last nightthan normal, I am sure it has nothing to do with it though, maybe knowing I am taking some more affirimative actions - who knows.

the test I am talking about 

The FIRST RESPONSE® Fertility Test for Women is an accurate test of FSH level to assess ovarian reserve (egg quantity and quality)  one of the leading single indicators of a womans ability to get pregnant.

I think clear blue do one too

I would love to hear any stories

cd5 and af has left the bulding so tonight we start the sperm meets egg plan!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi MissC I took an FSH test, I bought mine off Ebay from the seller FertilityPlan....mine was negative..thankfully :winkwink: Think mine only cost £2 for 2?? 

Good luck with Smep and Soy....we are on 3 threads the same :haha:


----------



## Nise

Hey MissC - I used a fsh test at the beginning of this cycle - I think it was made by Fertilaid or something like that (I bought from Amazon and was only a few quid) - It had 2 sticks - I did one on CD3 and one on CD10 and both were negative thankfully. 

RebS - :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That's hilarious! 

Well, plummeting temp this morning would suggest it is a mere matter of time and probably not much before :witch: flies in for her usual visit. Jeeze I really hate it that she is the one person I seem to be able to absolutely rely on! Oh well, mustn't get down. Won't do any good and I knew the odds before I signed up - so onwards.

Pip - over to you now. Fingers crossed tightly for you.


----------



## pip7890

Well I tested using IC and FMU yesterday morning but lost concentration and allowed urine to go above line for one second. It showed positive but I ignored it as a spoiled test. 

Slept lots yesterday - so tired. Went and bought Superdrug test. Used this with urine I'd held in for about an hour. Within about two and a half mins a very faint line came up in the result window. 

I stopped myself going to the loo overnight and tested again with FMU. Both IC and Superdrug have a very faint line. Superdrug came up in three mins and IC barely there after five mins. 

Got photos of last night's test but don't know how to post on here. I'll see what I can do later. 

Btw I'm 10DPO today.

Pip x


----------



## bellamamma

pip7890 said:


> Well I tested using IC and FMU yesterday morning but lost concentration and allowed urine to go above line for one second. It showed positive but I ignored it as a spoiled test.
> 
> Slept lots yesterday - so tired. Went and bought Superdrug test. Used this with urine I'd held in for about an hour. Within about two and a half mins a very faint line came up in the result window.
> 
> I stopped myself going to the loo overnight and tested again with FMU. Both IC and Superdrug have a very faint line. Superdrug came up in three mins and IC barely there after five mins.
> 
> Got photos of last night's test but don't know how to post on here. I'll see what I can do later.
> 
> Btw I'm 10DPO today.
> 
> Pip x


ooohhh Pip, sounds good! keep testing and keep us informed! :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Bellamamma. I'd feel a lot happier if the lines were more definite but I guess at 10Dpo that's unlikely to happen. 

I'll keep you posted. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Ooooo Pip...what's happening can see you are online......FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## pip7890

Just showed them all to OH. He agrees he can see lines on both Superdrugs. According to the packaging any line, faint or otherwise, is a positive. 

He can't see the line on the IC. It's only because I've seen so many without a line I can see the hint of a pink line. 

It's still early days so hopefully this will he a sticky bean and when I test again I'll see some big fat pink lines!

Getting a little bit excited now. 

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Absolutely...a line is a line!!! especially if your OH can see it!!! 10dpo is still really early to get a dark line so I have everything crossed for you Pip xxxxxx
And you are right...I have had snow white IC's and scrutinized them until my eyes hurt....I would know if an IC had a line on it :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Glowstar. I'm glad you understand what I mean. 

I promise I'll get pics on here at some point today. 

Pip x


----------



## Nise

Ooo exciting news to wake up to. Pip, it sounds very positive to me especially if OH can see it. 10dpo is early days so hope that in a couple more you'll have nice fat juicy lines on both types of test. :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Nise. I'm not getting my hopes up too far as it is early days. However I'm focusing on the positive that OH and I can get pregnant. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed I'm doing this correctly. I emailed it to Flickr and then copied the code here. Did it via PC though:

The first one was taken yesterday, minutes after the line appeared:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5521912767_6060af2805.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

The next three photos were taken about 2 or 3 hours after testing this morning:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Test at the top (Superdrug 10miu) was taken yesterday on the afternoon of CD21/9DPO. I'd emptied my bladder about an hour before so had to squeeze a teensy weensy bit out for the test.

The middle one (Superdrug 10miu) was taken early this morning CD22/10DPO. I'd emptied my bladder before bed (about 10.45 pm) and ignored the urge to pee twice (once at 2.00 am and again 4.30 am). I finally gave in about 5.30 am as my bladder was fit to burst. (I'd had a cuppa herbal tea and glass of water in the couple of hours before bed.)

The bottom one (IC 10miu) was taken with FMU as for the middle one. The line is so faint on this one but if you're used to seeing pearly white test sticks you can actually make out some pinking.

Here is another close up of the IC (used my iPhone so picture quality not great):

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5253/5521917891_8f000d0d0d.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Here is a close up of the two Superdrugs:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5017/5522507320_26b82daa6f.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

What do you think?

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

PIP...YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! I can see EVERY one of those lines even on the IC's :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

There's no questioning those lines Hun , congratulations !!! No squinting or screen tilting required for these bfps. Wishing you a very sticky and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. Everyone has been so supportive. Just shows that 40 is the new 20! This was my third cycle since my miscarriage and first month properly TTC (although OH didn't know that!!!!) using CBFM, temping and trying to keep a PMA. It can be done!!!

Good luck and :dust: to all.

Pip x


----------



## Nise

I agree - no line eye required. Can see them all at a glance. :yipee::yipee::yipee: Congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls has anyone got their period due tomorrow and have a really aching back and hips, headache watery white cm and just generally feeling down, i dont know what to do with myself and am nervous about testing tomorrow and dont know if its worth it


----------



## bellamamma

Now I've seen the lines hun, I can congratulate you for sure!!! Beautiful lines for 10dpo! Sending stickiness for a H&H 9!!


----------



## deinekatze

I said it on another thread but saying it here again... I see lines! CONGRATS!


----------



## Garnet

Definately pregnant. That is pretty good for 10DPO... Congrats...


----------



## Garnet

I am due for due for AF flow and it has not come yet. I am weird but I don't want to jinx myself so I'm going to give it a few days. . Fingers crossed....


----------



## deinekatze

Garnet said:


> I am due for due for AF flow and it has not come yet. I am weird but I don't want to jinx myself so I'm going to give it a few days. . Fingers crossed....

wow how do you do it? I test WAY in advance LOL

fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

congratulations PIP you give all us ladies over 40 great hope and inspiration x


----------



## Nise

:witch: is here bang on time so I'm out. Over to you now Garnet for the next bit of good news. Got it all crossed:dust:

I'll have to start building up my energy levels for when the olympic flame of shagathon is passed my way again. I start a new contract tomorrow but hopefully O will hit just before I get into the really stressful and mega long hours part of it again. :hugs:


----------



## SNOWBABE

I am 41 (42 in june) my DH is 40 (41 in april) we are TTC our 11th baby, I have 3 girls and 7 boys and have also had 6 MC's during my TTC life. My eldest is 26 and youngest is 14months. I have noticed it seems to get longer to conceive for one of many reasons during my 40's. I have been lazily trying over last year however we have decided to actively make a big big effort as we'll prob miss our chance as we aint getting any younger.
I am on CD3 and due AF April 8/9/10th so FC and I wish everyone luck on the TTC Train


----------



## Garnet

deinekatze said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I am due for due for AF flow and it has not come yet. I am weird but I don't want to jinx myself so I'm going to give it a few days. . Fingers crossed....
> 
> wow how do you do it? I test WAY in advance LOL
> 
> fingers crossed for you!!!!!Click to expand...


I don't test because if I see a BFN, I'll get depressed "again". It seems that if I test early, I end up getting AF. Once I got AF 6 days late so I try not to jinx myself. Crossing fingers too. If I do get pregnant, it will of been close to [-o&lt;the time that the baby I lost would of been born.


----------



## Reb S

OOOOOhhh, oooooh Pip!!! I'm very excited for you, keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean! 
Garnet, good luck, I'm the same as you, I never test until AF is late, as I quite enjoy the possibility before she arrives!
Inkdchick, don't get down - it's spring, anything can happen!
Hello to Snowbabe - that's a lot of kids! Can you spread your fertility this way, please!
x


----------



## Shelley71

Hi girls! I've been on the regular board, but thought I'd introduce myself in the 40 plus thread. 

Just turned 40 in January, never been PG, and neither of us has children. So, we are first timers in every area. 

I "think" I may have Od this past week, and we BD'd on Monday and yesterday. My OPK was so close to positive on Weds and I thought that meant negative, but others have said it's still positive. I started temping Thursday so I have no real way to know if I O'd for sure. 

Soooo, I have no idea if I should consider myself in a 2ww or not. Ugh!


----------



## inkdchick

spring or no spring Rebs i dontthink this is gonna happen for us without the help we are now gonna get from yet another f.s. hopefully he will prescribe us some pregesterone to help keep what is trying so hard most months now to stay apparantly he is a good friend of our doctor and he put in a special urgent request for us to be seen by him so fingers crossed , unless lol something magical happens before the 4th may im still waiting for my period so you never know lol :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

WOW, way to go Pip!! So pleased for you hun!!!! :yipee::yipee: Now rooting that it's a super sticky one!! D'you reckon that 'cos our AF's were/is due on the same day (19th), mine could hitch a ride on holiday with yours perhaps?? You've given me the urge to test!!! I was going to write that I'm the same as you no AF or BFP symptoms but that's all a load of tosh for you now - oh I've got a few spots on the old chinny chin chin but that's about all...boo!!

Reb S and Garent I'm with you, I never test unless I'm late!!:hugs:

Nise - make sure you get plenty of R&R before you take up the 'task of torch'!!:sleep::coffee:

Yea, c'mon Snowbabe, blow some dust our way would you please??!!:haha:

Luv to y'all xXx


----------



## pip7890

Nise said:


> :witch: is here bang on time so I'm out. Over to you now Garnet for the next bit of good news. Got it all crossed:dust:
> 
> I'll have to start building up my energy levels for when the olympic flame of shagathon is passed my way again. I start a new contract tomorrow but hopefully O will hit just before I get into the really stressful and mega long hours part of it again. :hugs:

Work was really busy for me recently so we switched to :sex: on the morning. Got me all energised for the day and meant I didn't stress about it on the evening when I collapsed into bed exhausted.

Pip x


----------



## deinekatze

pip7890 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> :witch: is here bang on time so I'm out. Over to you now Garnet for the next bit of good news. Got it all crossed:dust:
> 
> I'll have to start building up my energy levels for when the olympic flame of shagathon is passed my way again. I start a new contract tomorrow but hopefully O will hit just before I get into the really stressful and mega long hours part of it again. :hugs:
> 
> Work was really busy for me recently so we switched to :sex: on the morning. Got me all energised for the day and meant I didn't stress about it on the evening when I collapsed into bed exhausted.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

talk about an incentive to waking up early ;-)

Make sure you stay in bed for 10 to 30 minutes before going to pee after that... to help the swimmers get to their final destination :winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

deinekatze said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nise said:
> 
> 
> :witch: is here bang on time so I'm out. Over to you now Garnet for the next bit of good news. Got it all crossed:dust:
> 
> I'll have to start building up my energy levels for when the olympic flame of shagathon is passed my way again. I start a new contract tomorrow but hopefully O will hit just before I get into the really stressful and mega long hours part of it again. :hugs:
> 
> Work was really busy for me recently so we switched to :sex: on the morning. Got me all energised for the day and meant I didn't stress about it on the evening when I collapsed into bed exhausted.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...
> 
> talk about an incentive to waking up early ;-)
> 
> Make sure you stay in bed for 10 to 30 minutes before going to pee after that... to help the swimmers get to their final destination :winkwink:Click to expand...

That's right. I just sent OH into the shower first, stuck a pillow under my bum and kept my knees up!

Pip x


----------



## Nise

:hi: Snowbabe and Shelley71 and welcome to the thread. I'm impressed Snowbabe 11!!! Shelley I'm trying for No 1 too.

With a bit of luck this cycle O day will be during my prep weeks of work which are slightly more normal hours . Last cycle it was during the shoot (I work in TV Production) and when we're in that part there is no time in the morning I have to be out the house about 6.30 - and we don't wrap till 1900 so trying to have any sort of life is hard but add in ttc and well.... cue mega frustration. 

Pip - so pleased you will get some help from a FS who is keen. I've got an appointment with the Doctor on Wed morning to get a referral to a FS that has been recommended by a friend and who has sent me an email to give to the doctor in case she won't refer me - she's a bit old fashioned and when I got pg the first time she asked me how old I was and literally threw her arms up in the air whilst gasping in horror when I told her I was 42! Scared the shit out of me, I thought there was something seriously wrong - silly woman.


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies, AF still has not arrived. I think I will test on Friday. I used the instead cups and a 15 mg of Soy so maybe Soy messed up my cycle. Maybe it worked....??


----------



## deinekatze

Garnet said:


> Well ladies, AF still has not arrived. I think I will test on Friday. I used the instead cups and a 15 mg of Soy so maybe Soy messed up my cycle. Maybe it worked....??

:thumbup: keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## Nise

Ooooo Garnet, this is sounding very exciting. How late is AF now? :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

FX'd Garnet xx


----------



## Reb S

Garnet, fingers crossed! x


----------



## Glowstar

Ok ladies...stop me from freaking out!!! 6-7DPO and +++TMI ALERT++++ I have spotting.....creamy cm with pink in it?? 
It's not actually making it out on my underwear yet but def there twice this morning when checked my CM :shrug: 

On FF if I leave setting to advanced it says OV CD13....if I switch it to research it says CD12....I personally prefer CD12.

One thing to note is at one point I thought I had OV'd at CD6!!!! so today is CD19 and technically speaking IF I did Ov then AF would be due.

Any idea's from looking at my chart :shrug: FF seems pretty certain CD12-13 as lines are solid not dashed :shrug:


----------



## inkdchick

well girls im out got some thick is blood cm with a little lining loss so defo out for me onwards and upwards onto next cycle and f.s on 11th may.

Good Luck Garnet and Glowstar got fingers and toes crossed for you both xx


----------



## beetle

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you Garnet and Glowstar. Today Im frustrated as anything. I'm due to OV this week, not exactly sure when. My CBFM says high fertility (not peak but didn't get peak last month on first time of using) and temps haven't yet gone up to their post OV high. My struggle right now is trying to get OH to BD! He's got a new job and commute is ridiculous so he's just so tired. All he wants is cuddles! He wants a baby as much as I do but right now its just not happening. I know I should be supportive but its so hard when you want something so much and you think that each month you miss the opportunity is the last chance! Any advice, suggestions girls? I know you will understand! x


----------



## Miss_C

can you bd in the morning, a quickie when the alarm goes off can be very satisfying! go to bed earlier or maybe before dinner, send him off for a relaxing shower when he gets home and jump in with him but drag him to the floor for "the moment" otherwise them spermies will have a harder job!!


----------



## beetle

Hi Miss C, thanks for your suggestions! I tried both going to bed earlier last night and jumping on him this morning! Both failed :growlmad: I just got the "Im really tired' response. Problem is I don't want to make it such an issue otherwise when he tries it may not happen so to speak! He definitely doesn't respond to a pressure situ! Just thought I'd share my frustration on here and see if anyone else has had this dilemma!


----------



## Jax41

Me Beetle!! I'm with you on this one hun, I've had a mega frustrating month too, BD only twice OMG!!!! My DH wasn't interested either (says a lot for my womanly charms then eh??!!:cry:). He's had a tough few weeks at work, tired, grumpy and not 'up for the job' at all....I'm hoping next month is gonna be better!!:thumbup:xXx


----------



## beetle

Hi Jax, sorry to hear you are in the same boat! Really does get you doesn't it when whatever you try doesn't work! Well you've BD once more than me! Lets hope the spermies live for 5 days and do their thing! You never know! I'm trying to stay positive but its so hard!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Got EVERYTHING Xed for you Garnet and Glowstar, bring on those BFP's!!!:thumbup:xXx


----------



## Glowstar

Girls I know how you feel...and my OH is only 31! (I am 40) BUT he likes his sleep :sleep: so we started BD'ing when he came in from work or mid evening, before 8-9pm. At weekends definitly in the mornings.....means you can be in a good mood all weekend as takes the pressure off early on :winkwink: Plus...I do think it's difficult as to be honest most of the time we only want them for their sperm and there have been times recently where I know I am ONLY doing it for that reason and not just because I fancy a bit or feel sexy. I do think men pick up on this and you know what they are like....they get all huffy :wacko:
Then we get huffy because we are not getting what we want and it turns into a viscious circle!!

Don't know the answer though!!! :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

beetle said:


> Hi Jax, sorry to hear you are in the same boat! Really does get you doesn't it when whatever you try doesn't work! Well you've BD once more than me! Lets hope the spermies live for 5 days and do their thing! You never know! I'm trying to stay positive but its so hard!!!!

At least we know we're in it together!! I know EXACTLY how you feel about 'missing another opportunity', I've felt that all month....anyway, we can only hope yea as you say either the spermies live and do their thing or that AF shows up and we can get this 'orrible month over and done with. I'll be more than happy to see her!! I'm due Saturday. Take care hun!!:flower:xXx


----------



## beetle

Glowstar I LOVE your honesty! I feel exactly the same way ie only doing it because we want their sperm! sounds like you've found the right balance. My OH has to leave house at 7.30am, is allergic to mornings, addicted to squash which he plays after work most days and when he gets back he's exhausted! Ah well! C'est la vie! I'll keep thinking of ways to pounce on him! :)


----------



## Jax41

Glowstar said:


> Girls I know how you feel...and my OH is only 31! (I am 40) BUT he likes his sleep :sleep: so we started BD'ing when he came in from work or mid evening, before 8-9pm. At weekends definitly in the mornings.....means you can be in a good mood all weekend as takes the pressure off early on :winkwink: Plus...I do think it's difficult as to be honest most of the time we only want them for their sperm and there have been times recently where I know I am ONLY doing it for that reason and not just because I fancy a bit or feel sexy. I do think men pick up on this and you know what they are like....they get all huffy :wacko:
> Then we get huffy because we are not getting what we want and it turns into a viscious circle!!
> 
> Don't know the answer though!!! :dohh:

Phewy Glowstar, I'm the same. BD 'cos I wanna get preg and not always because I'm up for it and then feel real bad, but needs must and all that!! I agree with you I think they do pick up on it (I've definitely ramped up our sex life without telling him since TTC!!!!:haha:) and yea then the grumps set it....:growlmad:. I got so frustrated about it the weekend before last - what a loony? Anyway, soon I'll be back on the rollercoaster for the next month - yeeeeehaa!!!! Have you tested yet??xXx


----------



## Glowstar

After getting a tad excited...looks like it might be AF as quite a bit more actual blood now when check CM :cry::cry: not making it onto pants yet but feel fairly positive it is AF although had no signs it was coming and my cervix doesn't even feel low :nope:
Suppose the next day or so will tell me...but seriously WTF!!! if I did Ov on 
CD6...how the hell was I supposed to know plus never seen a chart yet where someone Ov'd that early :wacko: didn't even start OPK's until CD7 and thought that was a bit early :wacko:


----------



## beetle

Aw Glowstar, seriously hope its not AF. If it is I know that early OV can be caused by excess Oestrogen ... if you aren't taking it already try taking Agnus Castus/Vitex which has been proven to bring the hormones oestrogen and progesterone into balance. (only time you shouldn't take it is during AF). Big hugs


----------



## NoelleD

Hi everyone, my name is Noelle, I am 42 and trying to get pregnant for the first time. This is the second month we have been trying and about a week ago my breasts were suddenly very sore and larger. Then I started to get very crampy, first my back and now my abdomen. I have been super emotional and very tired. This morning I woke up and took a pregnancy test and it came back negative. My period is due tomorrow. But then I looked in the mirror and all of a sudden my breasts look bruised and veiny. I really feel like my body is going through major changes. Is it possible that at this age my hormone levels are different so it would mess up the test?


----------



## beetle

Hi Noelle,based on what you've told us you can still be pregnant but your HCG levels aren't high enough to show up on your test. The best tests I believe are FRER and you should take it using FMU. Are you taking your temps? This can also help reassure you. Ie if your temps are still higher than your coverline and remain high (up to 18 DPO) then you are pregnant. The symptoms you talk about are common in pregnancy but they are also common with hormones playing up. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. when I was pregnant it took over a week to get a positive test and I, like you had lots of symptoms especially the sore breasts!


----------



## pip7890

Hi Noelle. I'm 40 and tested positive with an IC cheapie at 9DPO, and another IC cheapie and Superdrug test at 10DPO. The Superdrug has the same sensitivity as the ICs (10miu) and costs £4.99 for a twin pack. My CB with conception indicator test is 25miu so I've not used it yet as I'm only 12DPO. 

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

NoelleD said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Noelle, I am 42 and trying to get pregnant for the first time. This is the second month we have been trying and about a week ago my breasts were suddenly very sore and larger. Then I started to get very crampy, first my back and now my abdomen. I have been super emotional and very tired. This morning I woke up and took a pregnancy test and it came back negative. My period is due tomorrow. But then I looked in the mirror and all of a sudden my breasts look bruised and veiny. I really feel like my body is going through major changes. Is it possible that at this age my hormone levels are different so it would mess up the test?


Hi Noelle...welcome and FX'd crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Well AF got me this morning with a nice temp drop I have adjusted my chart to OV on CD6 for last cycle and it looks like correct. I probably think my cycles are a little bit messed up from coming off the Soy Can't think what else it could be as all other cycles before soy have been normal.
I am reluctant to take it again this time until I get back on track and Ov at a decent time.

Bit depressed today to be honest as we tried in what we thought were all the right places but we were off by miles so it's been a wasted month really it does explain why I never got a +OPK though. We did actually BD on CD6 and chart looks like it had an implantation dip but was obviously just a second surge of progesterone

Oh well onwards and upwards....means I will have to start OPK's while still on AF

FX'd for all you other ladies


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry Glowstar. I got a CBFM for this month as I wasn't sure I was ovulating at all and if I did I expected it around CD16. Turns out I ovulated at CD12 so if I hadn't been using the monitor and temping I would have missed it. I was using OPKs but never got a positive. 

I know that the monitor is expensive, but I got mine with 40% off from Amazon. Not sure if the offer is still on though. It was the best £57 spent given I got a :bfp: first month of using it.

Pip x


----------



## beetle

Sorry to hear AF got you Glowstar. Can you tell us more about Soy and what its used for? If your cycle was normal before however, I agree with you and maybe best if you leave the Soy for a month? Here's to next month for you! :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Pip

I'm so glad to hear your positive comment about CBFM. I have been temping, OPKing, green tea, grapefruit blah blah blah and still not pregnant 4 cycles after my m/c. So depressed. I am waiting fro my CBFM to arrive today (ordered on Amazon express delivery, what's an extra few £ when I spend so much on vitamins, herbalist etc?!!!). I'm pretty sure my ovulation day is quite regular (apart from this past month when FF told me it happened on cd10 so I stopped OPKs and bd after cd12, only to have it adjust a week later to ovulation on cd14 - grrrrrr, we missed it) but I am a control freak so it will be one more tool to add to my OCD armoury  Got my period yesterday so I'll be starting CBFM a couple of days late but will read instructions before I decide whether to start on dacd3 or wait till next month. I may message you for some advice if I have any questions, as it obviously worked wonders for you  I felt so so low last month when my period arrived but this month I just feel resigned and defeated, not sure which is worse. 

I'm so happy for you. I posted on here to a PAL lady a while ago that m/c robs you of the innocent joy of pregnancy that people who haven't experienced loss get to enjoy. Do you determine to savour every moment of it, trying not to worry about the outcome or do you try to remain a little detatched? I really don't know (and I've had 3 m/c as well as my beautiful son, so I really should be getting good at it by now!) Whatever path you follow I pray you enjoy a healthy and fruitful 9 months xx


----------



## Jax41

Glowstar said:


> Well AF got me this morning with a nice temp drop I have adjusted my chart to OV on CD6 for last cycle and it looks like correct. I probably think my cycles are a little bit messed up from coming off the Soy Can't think what else it could be as all other cycles before soy have been normal.
> I am reluctant to take it again this time until I get back on track and Ov at a decent time.
> 
> Bit depressed today to be honest as we tried in what we thought were all the right places but we were off by miles so it's been a wasted month really it does explain why I never got a +OPK though. We did actually BD on CD6 and chart looks like it had an implantation dip but was obviously just a second surge of progesterone
> 
> Oh well onwards and upwards....means I will have to start OPK's while still on AF
> 
> FX'd for all you other ladies

Hi Glowstar - sorry you've been got, cut yourself some slack it's hard this TTC lark... Don't let anyone ruffle your feathers today, have a nice bath and a night in your PJ's with a glass of wine and then off we go again tomorrow!:hugs:

Have to say after reading Pip's post and yours too about Ov day, I'm def thinking of investing in a CBFM (I also trawled through Mistycats thread on them last night - it's a few more posts down from this one about success stories - and it seems that at least you know what your body's up to!). My cycles a regular (well AF's regular!) and although I've had my bloods done and Dr has said I Ov, I'm not 100% convinced I have done this and last cycle, no CM or mid cycle pain. And! One huge advantage is that you get to know exactly when you've got to jump his bones so hopefully no more grumps!!!!:thumbup:

Chin up hun, we will get there..... I'm expecting AF this Sat after a disasterous month of only BDing twice so I'm really not holding out much hope, but I know how you feel, last month we had a great month (every other day!) and still nothing.... Take care xXx:kiss:


----------



## pip7890

Thank you Jax and Spoomie. I just felt at my age and with my history (2 miscarriages with one live birth in between), I simply don't have time to wait and see. I don't smoke or drink, so I felt the cost of the monitor and the sticks were a worthwhile investment. 

You can start using the monitor any day up to CD5 inclusive. I paid extra to get it delivered asap. You will need AAA (i think) batteries and a box of sticks. 

IMO don't skimp on the sticks. If it wants you to POAS and feed the machine do it. There is a big thread on CBFM and there are one or two people on there who clearly won't follow the instructions yet constantly complain they don't get a :bfp: 

I'm happy to answer any questions on it - just pm me. I personally found it easy to use, FF allows you to record it's results on there (although I'm not sure if that is just for those with VIP access - again worth the money) and it was worth every penny. If I lose again I will definitely use the CBFM as m/ccan really play havoc with ovulation. 

I am very nervous about this pregnancy but to a large extent it is out of my hands now. I'm happy to report that I'm getting my usual all-day nausea (had it until 20 weeks with my DS) and lovely little cramps that I've decided us baby snuggling in. I have to try and retain a positive attitude and keep my nerve. If I don't I'll never have my rainbow baby. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Redhead2

Hi everyone im new on on here and im going to be 40 this year ! I already have a 15 year old boy and 5 year old girl but am hoping for a 3rd , hope everyone wishes me luck its my 3rd month of ttc and ive a week to wait before i test.
Been having a few mild cramping mainly noticable at night and woke up really early this morning with nausea and unable to sleep after that !!! so wish me luck, i hope its a good sign !!!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck redhead2. Keep us posted. 

Pip x


----------



## Redhead2

Thanks so much, i will keep you posted, its great that ive found this site, you dont realise theres so many going through same things !!!!


----------



## Alexp

Really quick post will update full birth story later in announcements

Seth Anthony Elion Parsons has arrived at long last after an eventful pregnancy 

Time: 23.28
Date: 13.3.11
weight: 7lb 12oz

Thick blonde hair and an absolute treasure, breast feeding well and hardly cries at all. Truly Blessed !


----------



## Janie66

Alexp said:


> Really quick post will update full birth story later in announcements
> 
> Seth Anthony Elion Parsons has arrived at long last after an eventful pregnancy
> 
> Time: 23.28
> Date: 13.3.11
> weight: 7lb 12oz
> 
> Thick blonde hair and an absolute treasure, breast feeding well and hardly cries at all. Truly Blessed !

Congratulations Alex, seen the picture, bet your on cloud 9, hope recovery is fast for you, hes sooooooooooooooo beautiful :hug:


----------



## Reb S

hello everyone!
Lots of posts - hello to Noelle and Redhead;
Bad luck Glowstar - shame she got you. I did love your comments about getting OH to BD!! Ha ha! I've got a Peak on my CBFM today and OH is moaning about having a headache! GRRRRRRR. 
To those hunting CBFM's - I got mine on ebay for about £30 - month 3 now - maybe it's my lucky one. Trouble is, we have no idea if our 'unexplained infertiliy' has an explanation that they just haven't found, or not.
PS Glowstar - my friend is 40 and her OH 31, same as you - she got pregnant by mistake, giving birth age 41.
Spoomie - poor you - 3 MC's is 3 too many. Please keep cheerful and keep hoping x
Alex - congratulations!
Wish me luck with the shagathon, ladies - I'm not going to let that torch go out now I've got my peak day!!! x


----------



## greens

Congratulations to you Alexp :)


----------



## Glowstar

Well my lovely ladies..thanks for all your supportive comments...means a lot. 
Feel much better and more positive now :winkwink: at least not got a long TWW :haha:

Well I caved and ordered a CBFM :thumbup: I am also a VIP on FF....got conceive plus...a pillow to hold my arse in the air so no spermies fall out and I am going for it this month :haha::haha:

PSW...I have secret tricks that OH can't refuse then sneakily turn it into a BD Session :haha:


----------



## Reb S

Ha! Maybe you should share, Glowstar!


----------



## Glowstar

Well if I tell you it might make you GAG Reb :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Alexp. 

Go for it Glowstar. 

Pip x


----------



## bellamamma

Yes, Glowstar, do share, I've got me a sleepy OH as well, only BD'd 3 times this month and unless his swimmers are super stars, it's a no go!!
Welcome to the newbies, and congrats to Alexp!!


----------



## Rags

Hi, I've not posted here before. Just been told by my clinic that I'm to old to try for a sibling for my grogeous LO (I used donor insemination). I know that I'm being greedy and should be greatfull that I've got one, and I am, but I would have loved a full sibling. I'm now left with the dilema of not trying again or going to a different clinic and using another donor.


----------



## Reb S

I'm with you, Glowstar!!! hee hee, maybe I'll add some spice to our shagathon BD Peak day fun tonight!
Sorry ladies, I'm sort of turning this into a sex-mad thread for the moment!
Hi to Rags - we're all oldies here x


----------



## Nise

:rofl: for turning the tread into a sex mad thread. 

Glowstar I'm so sorry the witch got you. I had a look at your chart and it doesn't give much away a CD6 O looks very likely but then so does the CD12 :shrug: I'm glad you've cheered up though, I think when we get a little older we just have to accept that every now and again we have a weird cycle. Hopefully this new one will be much better. But maybe a sneaky CD5 :sex: session wouldn't hurt - you could treat it as a little practice run! 

I went to the doctors today to get a referral to a FS that has been recomended to me and has agreed to see me. My Doctor was very funny, she started writing it and then suddenly looked up and said, 'You're trouble is you are to young for your age"! then she pulled a brat face and said "I want to see you're baby!" 

I had a look at her referral letter she says, "Dear Mr I, I would appreciate it if you would see this young looking 46 yrs old patient.... loving her :rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

I'm up for tips as well, Glowstar!


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks for looking at my chart Nise...agreed both look possibilities :shrug: I am more inclined to go with the CD6 one as no matter when I OV my LP has been absolutely consistent at 13/14 days...which is why I think CD6. Maybe I tried to OV or body realised it was too early and tried again CD12. CD6 also explains why no +OPK :shrug:

Hey-ho...old news now eh? onwards and upwards, hopefully my new fandangled toy will help me pinpoint it better. I hope a FS can help you because your cycles looks absolutely regular and text book good cycles....you just need to catch that egg now :hugs:

I think my main 'tricks' are the one I mentioned......and getting him when he isn't expecting it.....and mainly being wylie and cunning him into it :haha::haha: most men are a bit lazy...so TMI..I often get on top but make sure I flip him over when it's time...weekends...morning sex for sure and try and get a few BD's in before the actual REAL fun and games begin....think it makes them feel less 'used'. 

You can't win can you :shrug: they moan like mad when not getting any and when you are handing it to them on a plate...they moan about that too....:wacko:

Welcome Rags :kiss:


----------



## Reb S

Hmm. Just thinking about last night. Try strip Uno, with forfeits! x


----------



## bellamamma

Reb S said:


> Hmm. Just thinking about last night. Try strip Uno, with forfeits! x

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I once tried strip poker, but he just kept laughing...


----------



## inkdchick

hi janie66 where abouts in surrey are you im in surrey too, ashford


----------



## Spoomie

pip7890 said:


> Thank you Jax and Spoomie. I just felt at my age and with my history (2 miscarriages with one live birth in between), I simply don't have time to wait and see. I don't smoke or drink, so I felt the cost of the monitor and the sticks were a worthwhile investment.
> 
> You can start using the monitor any day up to CD5 inclusive. I paid extra to get it delivered asap. You will need AAA (i think) batteries and a box of sticks.
> 
> IMO don't skimp on the sticks. If it wants you to POAS and feed the machine do it. There is a big thread on CBFM and there are one or two people on there who clearly won't follow the instructions yet constantly complain they don't get a :bfp:
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions on it - just pm me. I personally found it easy to use, FF allows you to record it's results on there (although I'm not sure if that is just for those with VIP access - again worth the money) and it was worth every penny. If I lose again I will definitely use the CBFM as m/ccan really play havoc with ovulation.
> 
> I am very nervous about this pregnancy but to a large extent it is out of my hands now. I'm happy to report that I'm getting my usual all-day nausea (had it until 20 weeks with my DS) and lovely little cramps that I've decided us baby snuggling in. I have to try and retain a positive attitude and keep my nerve. If I don't I'll never have my rainbow baby.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

Thank Pip

I received my CBFM yesterday and have now set it up on CD3, instructions easy to follow. I am also on VIP FF so will record my results on there. We are similar, I have had 3 m/c with a live birth in between (thank GHod for my beautiful son who inspires me to keep going), so I know my body can do it. Hopefully using the CBFM will be the missing piece x


----------



## Garnet

Positive ++ Ladies 43 and used Instead Cups.


----------



## inkdchick

congratulations i wish 44 and now off to an acupuncturist next weds, seems i have low progeserone so need a natural boost lol


----------



## Garnet

First time using Instead cups and I've been trying since October of 10.


----------



## truly_blessed

wooooahhhh ... it's getting like the teenage sex show in here lately .... so come on who has anymore tips then ;-)

sorry AF got you Inkdchick and Glowstar and great news about the GP and FS Nise.

Hello to all the new ladies, it's getting quite cosy in here now. I demand more BFPs moving over to the first tri.


----------



## bellamamma

Garnet said:


> Positive ++ Ladies 43 and used Instead Cups.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Reb S

GARNET!!! Congrats x


----------



## Nise

:wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee: to Garnet - Another gold medalist. Congratulations lovely. :cloud9:

Well, I think my best tip would be, 'do not let OH know when it is O day' - it's like instant birth control - if only I'd known that when I was younger!!! could have stayed off the pill or is it just my OH that seems to get mega stressed about it? I think I've got him clueless now though :winkwink: I kept AF quietly to myself. 

Inkdchick - good luck with the acupuncture, I hope you enjoy it and it helps the cause, there are some fantastic results attributed to it so here's to a good one for you. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Spoomie said:


> Thank Pip
> 
> I received my CBFM yesterday and have now set it up on CD3, instructions easy to follow. I am also on VIP FF so will record my results on there. We are similar, I have had 3 m/c with a live birth in between (thank GHod for my beautiful son who inspires me to keep going), so I know my body can do it. Hopefully using the CBFM will be the missing piece x

:dust: Got my fingers crossed for you.



truly_blessed said:


> I demand more BFPs moving over to the first tri.

I'm too scared to move out of my safe areas. Feel like if I go to First Tri then I'm dooming myself. Have ventured as far as PAL.

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

mornin' ladies. I love coming here in the morning and seeing what you have all been up to overnight, problem is there is so much to read it's hard to do any personals cos I have to keep scrolling back too far!!

Well cd11 for me and pre mc and pre soy cd12 was my O day on a 26 day cycle so will see what happens, -ive opk's yesterday so will hopefully see some signs of a 2nd line appearing today, I've never had such nice clean sticks before so hopefully that means I will know it is coming. Spotting stopped today (well a tiny little bit of brown when I went looking for it) and it is a little bit moist in there! Hope it picks up throughout the day and I will keep up with the green tea. Has anyone here used actual egg whites? Can't afford any pre-seed etc after all the pre natal vits and the soy purchase this month.

Anyone else due to O over the weekend that I can share the tww with (that's if I do in fact O!!)


----------



## Reb S

Okay ladies, can someone provide me with a definitive list of who on this thread is now the proud owner of a BFP? Seems like there are lots....!
x
PS Spoomie - think I O'd today, so I'm a bit ahead of you...x


----------



## pip7890

Reb S said:


> Okay ladies, can someone provide me with a definitive list of who on this thread is now the proud owner of a BFP? Seems like there are lots....!
> x
> PS Spoomie - think I O'd today, so I'm a bit ahead of you...x

I know I am pregnant :happydance:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Pip
Can totally relate to you not wanting to move over to another forum - I ventured into 2WW last month and it felt like a foreign country!!! For me, over 40s and ttc after a loss is my comfort zone, and over 40s who have m/c are my soulmates  Having said that, I'm desperate to get out of here!!!

Hi Reb S
I hope this is your month, maybe you will be brave enough to venture into the 2WW forum and prepare the ground/make some new friends for us en route to the first tri forum? Hang on a mo, that is surely Pip's job?!!!


----------



## Nise

We need Mumoffive back to up-date the front page list she started! I have no idea how to up-date those things being a total technophobe! Anyone else clever enough?


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo Garnet :thumbup::thumbup: the BFP's are coming thick and fast for us bunch of worn out oldies now :haha: gives us all a glimmer of hope...H&H 9 months :kiss:


----------



## pip7890

I think only she can do it Nise. You could always make a new list of members who've posted, say in the last month, and post it as normal. 

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

only the person who posted can edit the post or you can get an admin or moderator to do it if you copy it into a pm, update it and then send.

Maybe we should just start a whole new thread and then it will be easier to see who is still here etc.

Well ladies I have EWCM!!! :wohoo: I spotted up until yesterday and I was crapping meself that I had stuffed things up with the soy, I have a weird crampy feeling that I have never experienced before and I am assuming it may be O pain cos the soy has made a big fat juicy egg that is gonna pop out soon!! Still got -ive OPK's but hopefully that will all change tomorrow. I have a feeling the soy may have delayed my O slightly but time will tell.

Oh and did I say I've got ewcm so gotta get jiggy with it tonight!! Looking forward to it, if I dont do the _other O_ when not fertile it doesn't bother me that much but when fertile it is imperative so looking forward to it :happydance:


----------



## beetle

Spoomie said:


> Hi Pip
> Can totally relate to you not wanting to move over to another forum - I ventured into 2WW last month and it felt like a foreign country!!! For me, over 40s and ttc after a loss is my comfort zone, and over 40s who have m/c are my soulmates  Having said that, I'm desperate to get out of here!!!
> 
> Hi Reb S
> I hope this is your month, maybe you will be brave enough to venture into the 2WW forum and prepare the ground/make some new friends for us en route to the first tri forum? Hang on a mo, that is surely Pip's job?!!!

Hi guys I know what you mean about being in your comfort zone. I actually went on the 2ww site first and then came onto this site! However I did find a small group friendly, supportive girls there. Reb S I think you are 2 days behind me! So if you want to try the 2WW site, keep your eyes posted for "TEAM NO TEST" a small group of us who are O'D today and we'll be following our progress for this 2 week wait. We decided not to test early this month because we've all been through the pain of BFN's, chemicals etc. Hopefully I'll see you there! We all go into way TMI about most things! Wishing everyone lots of :dust: xx


----------



## truly_blessed

bless you pip, it is a scary place. I plucked up the courage to go over there a few weeks ago before the chemical, made the ticker as well after fighting with myself for a few days. I just couldn't make it as far as a pregnancy journal. That was a step too far for me.

Right just taken the 2 nurofen and off to the hospital in about an hour to get this hycosy done. Hopefully it won't be too painful nd we might even get the results of the bloods back today. Not sure yet but I'll be back later.


----------



## Jax41

Morning! Just checking in ladies!! 

I know what you mean Miss C about trying to keep up with all thats going on here - it's sooooooo exciting!!

Firstly, thanks Pip for the post (way back now) on advice for the CBFM and for being there with help, you sound a pro at it. Glad your little :baby: is settling in and getting all comfy for a happy and safe 9 months!! Don't feel you have to leave us all just yet and go onto the first tri board, we'll miss ya!!!

Garnet - fab news, love it!!! :yipee:

Alex P - ahhh, your little one is gorgeous, thank you for thinking of all of us here and posting your lovely news:kiss:

Reb S (strip Uno huh??!!!!) and Spoomie - get chasing those BFP's girls!!!:thumbup:

Glowstar, good luck with the CBFM, I'm going to order one too!! I loved your post about our OH's/DH's moaning that they don't get enough and moan when it's handed on a plate - made me laugh, laugh, laugh:rofl::rofl::rofl: bl**dy men!!!

Beetle - thanks for the tip on the TWW board, I've often read but never posted there..... To be honest it all seems a bit mad over there, feel safer here being an old bird!!:haha:

Inkdchick - hope you got boosted by the acupuncture!! How's it going with you? Any news about your FS appointment?

Nise - I'm with you on that best tip, but it's so hard when they don't wanna play ball on that day Grrrrrr!!!!:grr:

Truly - good luck with the hycosy, hope it doesn't hurt too much and that the results come back good:thumbup:let us know how you get on...

As for me.....I'm waiting for AF to show - tomorrow, got that 'hunch' that she's on her way boo hoo... I did test (really unlike me but what they hell I had one left over and it was calling me!!) on Tuesday and got a nuffink so roll on next month!!! Ladies, when I get my CBFM do I have to use it from CD1, what if it doesn't arrive in time??!!!

Lots of luv and luck to everyone xXx:hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm back!, no worse than a smear, just a bit uncomfortable putting the catheter in but no cramps or anything after.

No problems on scan and tubes all clear. fsh came back at 9 and progesterone 45 so just off to google what the heck that means but he said it was all normal for my age.

He thinks the problem is my age and a slight issue with mortality on DF sperm but recommended zinc and selenium should help that. He recommended IVF sooner rather than later if we wanted to go down that route but as I'm over 40 we would need to pay.

We're not quite ready for that yet so we left as we'd go back in 4 months time for a review. He is holding an assisted conception night on 13th April with presentations and experts there to speak to so I think I'll go along with an open mind and just listen to what he has to say.

He was happy to put me on clomid but said as I was ovulating, he didn't think there would be any benefit for me.

They also said, if and when I do get pregnant again, there would be no problem me going for an early scan :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Well that all sounds really promising Truly xxx let's hope your BFP comes soon :kiss:

Talking about Zinc for sperm mortality etc...I read an interesting article and immediatly put OH on Zinc...along with Vit C & E...I also take the Zinc, Vit C & E along with Folic Acid.

Anyone on here might find the following article really interesting and in my honest opinion I don't think any of the supplements will do anyone any harm at all :thumbup:

https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies I have some sad news. They think I have a chemical pregnancy and a cycst on my left ovary. I had ultra sound and pregnancy test yesterday. Pregnancy sac was not seen because it is too early. Oh well guess it wasn't meant to be...


----------



## Nise

Oh Garnet, I'm so very sorry to read your news. I know there's nothing I can say to make things feel better so I'll wish you much strength at this time and a huge cyber hug :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oh Garnet, so sorry....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sorry to hear that, Garnet.

I hear you, Pip. I haven't quite left the ttc threads. I have been on 1st trimester for awhile but I was looking at 2nd tri since I should be moving over soon. It didn't feel like a good environment for me just yet. The threads are fine but the "tone" doesn't work for me.

Good news, Truly.

Good luck for everyone else.


----------



## Shelley71

I'm so sorry to hear that. :sad1:


----------



## maryanne67

Miss_C said:


> mornin' ladies. I love coming here in the morning and seeing what you have all been up to overnight, problem is there is so much to read it's hard to do any personals cos I have to keep scrolling back too far!!
> 
> Well cd11 for me and pre mc and pre soy cd12 was my O day on a 26 day cycle so will see what happens, -ive opk's yesterday so will hopefully see some signs of a 2nd line appearing today, I've never had such nice clean sticks before so hopefully that means I will know it is coming. Spotting stopped today (well a tiny little bit of brown when I went looking for it) and it is a little bit moist in there! Hope it picks up throughout the day and I will keep up with the green tea. Has anyone here used actual egg whites? Can't afford any pre-seed etc after all the pre natal vits and the soy purchase this month.
> 
> Anyone else due to O over the weekend that I can share the tww with (that's if I do in fact O!!)

hi every1 been a couple of weeks since i been on here but been reading regularly ,missc i read that egg whites actually are harmful to sperm but not sure ,hi to all other newbies aswell ,congrats to the bfps and :dust: to every1 else trying ,i am nearing the end of my tww due af around 22nd i ov i think around cd16/17 with a 28 day cycle had +opk cd 16 before midday then sum serious pain on left side in evening havent had any symptons except slight cramping tonight with pain like contents of bowels on the move sorry tmi, thinking bout cbfm also been looking on ebay but hoping i won`t need 1, i agree tho definately worth the expense ,so good luck every1 and fx`d and :dust: for us all


----------



## Glowstar

I am so sorry Garnet :cry:


----------



## truly_blessed

so sorry Garnet, what was the result of the test they did? like you said it's very to see anything on a scan yet. :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

p.s. who's got that torch, cd13 today, game on.


----------



## Spoomie

So sorry for you Garnet. I hope you're holding up. Much love xxx


----------



## Reb S

Hello all!
Truly, I think the torch is sputtering out here, so I pass the flame to you! I'm CD17, think it's 4DPO although my monitor and I disagree with fertilityfriend chart...
Someone was talking about cups the other day - well I tried a mooncup after going on top (got a tilted everything so we try to mix it up!) and when I took it out, all the little swimmers were just sitting in the bottom of the cup smoking a few fags, sipping beer and reading the newspaper. Huh. What am I doing wrong? I couldn't do the legs up in the air thing as it was 5am - a surprise wakeup call from OH!!! - sorry, TMI - and I fell asleep again.
Glowstar - interesting link, thanks - I think I'll start slipping OH pills x
Garnet, hope you are feeling okay. x


----------



## bellamamma

Reb S said:


> Someone was talking about cups the other day - well I tried a mooncup after going on top (got a tilted everything so we try to mix it up!) and when I took it out, all the little swimmers were just sitting in the bottom of the cup smoking a few fags, sipping beer and reading the newspaper.

absolutely rolling on floor with this picture in my mind...!:haha:
you know, I'm wondering how they work, too. I have one that I use for the normal purpose, and can't imagine how the swimmers can get out of it and where they're supposed to be!

Well I'm in the dreaded 1WW and it's doing me in. Fooling me with all it's sneaky pg symptoms, got me daydreaming of my lovely baby....and we didn't even dtd on the right days!! It's cunning, very cunning...:dohh:

Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> Hello all!
> Truly, I think the torch is sputtering out here, so I pass the flame to you! I'm CD17, think it's 4DPO although my monitor and I disagree with fertilityfriend chart...
> Someone was talking about cups the other day - well I tried a mooncup after going on top (got a tilted everything so we try to mix it up!) and when I took it out, all the little swimmers were just sitting in the bottom of the cup smoking a few fags, sipping beer and reading the newspaper. Huh. What am I doing wrong? I couldn't do the legs up in the air thing as it was 5am - a surprise wakeup call from OH!!! - sorry, TMI - and I fell asleep again.
> Glowstar - interesting link, thanks - I think I'll start slipping OH pills x
> Garnet, hope you are feeling okay. x

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sooooo funny!!!! you know us women of a certain age are prone to peeing when we laugh too much :haha: 
Well CD4 here and big temp drop.....soft, medium, PO CP...what the hell...did an OPK and although not positive...decent line so think in for another early Ov! our sex life is about to turn into a horror film :wacko:


----------



## Nise

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at Reb-S and the cup experience. I have to giggle coz my OH is well aware of the escaping swimmers and dtd usually ends with him saying, "Don't let them out, are you ready?' 'Yes I'm ready!' "Are you sure?" "Yes I'm sure!" he then moves me around whilst holding on to my ankles!!! so any visions I may have had of being a sexy siren are swept clean away and I feel more like a chicken that's just been stuffed! :rofl:

Miss_C - good luck with the jiggy.

Jax41 - Firstly I hope the witch doesn't come but if she has to then I hope you get your CBFM in time for CD1. I haven't used CBFM but I did use a persona, ironically for birth control! I think they work in the same way. You had to set Persona on CD1 (but you could do it on CD's 2 or 3) It didn't ask for a stick until CD6. So hopefully you'll be okay :thumbup:

Truly_blessed. Glad things weren't to bad and great that your tubes were clear. Great FSH at 9, that's excellent - just a matter of time for you, they'd better get that early scan machine cranked up. Oh, and pass the torch this way after you please. :dust:

Glowstar - thanks for the link, Hmmm, might add Selenium into the equation! Every little helps, right! :winkwink:

Bellamama - Keep your PMA up, the last week of the 2ww is always hell. I've got everything crossed for you, but may have to uncross legs periodically! :rofl:

Garnet - Thinking of you lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

:haha::haha::haha:@ Nise......cluck cluck 

My CBFM arrived so can start using from tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

You lot are so funny!

Pip x


----------



## Nise

Holly crap Glowstar you'd better snatch the torch up. At least you will be prepared this time, but I'm gonna cross my fingers you get a few more days yet. Glad your CBFM has arrived. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

My contact lenses are very dirty - I thought you'd said "You'd better torch that snatch up"!!!!! :blush:

Pip x


----------



## truly_blessed

pip7890 said:


> My contact lenses are very dirty - I thought you'd said "You'd better torch that snatch up"!!!!! :blush:
> 
> Pip x

please don't start with the innuendos, I'm weeing myself enough already here what with the laid back swimmers and the stuffed chickens :rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

:haha: You guys are making my very dreary, stormy day in Oklahoma much more entertaining! Not to mention, I needed a pick me up after the last two days of dropped temps! 

Thanks girls!:thumbup:


----------



## Nise

pip7890 said:


> My contact lenses are very dirty - I thought you'd said "You'd better torch that snatch up"!!!!! :blush:
> 
> Pip x

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Wish I had! :rofl:


----------



## Nise

Shelley71 said:


> :haha: You guys are making my very dreary, stormy day in Oklahoma much more entertaining! Not to mention, I needed a pick me up after the last two days of dropped temps!
> 
> Thanks girls!:thumbup:

PMA Shelley, obviously those are implantation dips :thumbup:


----------



## Shelley71

Nise said:


> PMA Shelley, obviously those are implantation dips :thumbup:


:saywhat: I didn't even know there was such a thing! Guess, I need to read up on this. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pip7890

truly_blessed said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> My contact lenses are very dirty - I thought you'd said "You'd better torch that snatch up"!!!!! :blush:
> 
> Pip x
> 
> please don't start with the innuendos, I'm weeing myself enough already here what with the laid back swimmers and the stuffed chickens :rofl:Click to expand...

Now I can see the :spermy: laid on their inflatables with a :beer: in their hand as they float along!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Hello all!
> Truly, I think the torch is sputtering out here, so I pass the flame to you! I'm CD17, think it's 4DPO although my monitor and I disagree with fertilityfriend chart...
> Someone was talking about cups the other day - well I tried a mooncup after going on top (got a tilted everything so we try to mix it up!) and when I took it out, all the little swimmers were just sitting in the bottom of the cup smoking a few fags, sipping beer and reading the newspaper. Huh. What am I doing wrong? I couldn't do the legs up in the air thing as it was 5am - a surprise wakeup call from OH!!! - sorry, TMI - and I fell asleep again.
> Glowstar - interesting link, thanks - I think I'll start slipping OH pills x
> Garnet, hope you are feeling okay. x

So funny  I responded to a softcup thread and said I'd tried mooncup, another respondent thought they weren't so good as they don't sit as close to cervix as softcup, sounds like you back this theory up!! I am not a huge fan of the mooncup but I persevere with it because I know it's better for me and for the environment than tampons but when I tried it as a means to keeping the little chaps inside I felt like it was being sucked up so high that it would end up somewhere only my little boy's been!!! Not keen to try it again, now I just lie flat on my back with the pillow under my backside for 20 mins. TTC is soooo undignified!!!


----------



## Reb S

Ha ha ha ha ha!!! I love this thread! Ooops, better not laugh too hard...! x


----------



## Miss_C

omg I thought to myself should I go have a pee or read BNB. Chose BNB - soooooooooooooo wish I had peed first!! Got halfway through this first batch and then HAD to go!!

On a serious note what you are seeing in the cup when you take it out is semen, the spermies you needed were already well gone, normally the ones that you need are the ones that hit the cervix when he comes, the cups just hope to catch a few more and encourage them closer to the cervix to catch up. Semen is the liquid the spermies live and swim in hdence the need for good cm when they come out to keep living, kind of like taking a fish out of water if you know what I mean.

Well we have been bding and yesterday I got a very feint second line on my OPK's so I must be starting to build up, hopefully the line is waaaaaaaay darker today cos I should have o'd by now according to my "normal cycles" but the m/c and or the soy must have altered things, gosh I am so impatient. Also started the DP on zinc, bit late in the day I know but figured if we don't conceive this month whch in all honesty I don't think we will it's too much to hope for, first cycle ofter a mc etc we will have some awesome swimmers next cycle. I have a psychic reading that says May bfp after cycle that starts in April so I think that is taking the edge off of this month perhaps. I have 2 readings and the other one says August find out or conceive.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

You ladies have so made my day. I had to read a couple of them to the OH. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha :haha::haha: I don't want that torch up my snatch :tease: mind you might have more chance of a BFP if OH doesn't get motivated...pronto :brat:

Shelley...just looking at your chart.....how long are your cycles? sorry just being nosy and find looking at charts fascinating :winkwink:

CBFM....CD5 says low...but hasn't asked for stick yet so hopefully tomorrow. Temps have gone back up and OPK's neg so holding out for a normal OV :thumbup:


----------



## truly_blessed

a whole new meaning to burn baby burn :rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

Glowstar said:


> Shelley...just looking at your chart.....how long are your cycles? sorry just being nosy and find looking at charts fascinating :winkwink:


Well, that's the million dollar question. Before I started taking BCPs 6 years ago, I was 28 days like clockwork with a 3/4 day period. I never needed BC until I was divorced, so that's the only reason I started it. It never worked with my body and I had to try about 5 different brands during that time. I finally stopped taking it last October and since then, I've been all out of whack. 

My periods have been as follows:

October 26
December 2
February 6
February 25

Based on the last two and the timing of my possible O this month, I'm REALLY hopeful that this may be my first normal cycle after BCP. 

Of course, I'm also hopeful that I won't even have one! :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

Hi ladies,
Thanks to Spoomie and Miss C for their cup advice. With the mooncup I also had a bit of a suction problem - getting the thing out was a bit of a fight! - I felt like I might need the Hoover to suck the blooming thing out again!
Anyway, hoping you all had a lovely weekend. Although I have passed the torch on, OH is in a particularly amorous mood, so I might need it back! Sorry TMI. 
Nise - I must try your stuffed chicken method! What a larf!
Shelley, good luck with getting your cycles back to normal.
Garnet - how're you doing? x


----------



## Glowstar

Shelley71 said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Shelley...just looking at your chart.....how long are your cycles? sorry just being nosy and find looking at charts fascinating :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Well, that's the million dollar question. Before I started taking BCPs 6 years ago, I was 28 days like clockwork with a 3/4 day period. I never needed BC until I was divorced, so that's the only reason I started it. It never worked with my body and I had to try about 5 different brands during that time. I finally stopped taking it last October and since then, I've been all out of whack.
> 
> My periods have been as follows:
> 
> October 26
> December 2
> February 6
> February 25
> 
> Based on the last two and the timing of my possible O this month, I'm REALLY hopeful that this may be my first normal cycle after BCP.
> 
> Of course, I'm also hopeful that I won't even have one! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hope they get back on track soon then....hopefully this month...or no AF at all would be brill :thumbup: I was on Implanon for a year and read nightmare stories about getting AF and fertility back...luckily got AF pretty soon after and regular cycles...just waiting for that BFP now....as are we all :wacko:


----------



## Janie66

inkdchick said:


> hi janie66 where abouts in surrey are you im in surrey too, ashford

Hiya,
Im Kingston upon thames here xx, we are the same age are we not, Im 44, and still hopeful in TTC, even nore hopseful now Alex is holding her little boy :) xx


----------



## Jax41

What are you lot like with your softcups and mooncups, I've got one but never had the guts to use it for either situation!! Thanks so much for the giggles though, there have been many reading through your posts!:haha:

Well AF showed up yesterday in all her glory, good!! Had a crap month last month so it can only get better for me this cycle. CD2, who's got that torch?? I'm warming up, flexing the ole pelvic floor, so be ready to pass it over or else!!:thumbup:xXx


----------



## inkdchick

hi janie yeah i am the same age im 45 in december, i work from home designing tattoos for friends and friends of friends and am teaching myself to paint, (my avatar being my last painting), i have sent you a private message and added you as a friend xx


----------



## roothy

Hi ladies

Been looking at this thread for a couple of weeks and thought I would say hello

I am 41 years young and TTC after miscarriage 5 weeks ago. The MC was my first ever pregnancy - I had pretty much given up thinking it would happen.
Devastated by miscarriage but now AF started 2 days ago - almost 4 weeks exactly from ERPC - so ready to start trying - properly this time- none of this 'lets just see what happens nonsense!!!!'

so on CD3 now, started doing temps and just got myself onto fertilityfriend
have only one ovary, am diabetic and history of PCOS - although last few years periods have been very regular

Hope you are all in good spirits - hope there is much baby dust floating around us all!


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Roothy!!! sorry to hear of your loss :cry: before you know it you'll be obsessing about mooncups...softcups....temps...CBFM....EWCM....OPK's...it's exhausting stuff but it's really nice on this thread of us ladies of a certain age....bonding and passing that BFP Torch around :hugs:

CD5...first :sex: of this cycle......going to wear OH out this time as I am on mission BFP :muaha:


----------



## Glowstar

inkdchick said:


> hi janie yeah i am the same age im 45 in december, i work from home designing tattoos for friends and friends of friends and am teaching myself to paint, (my avatar being my last painting), i have sent you a private message and added you as a friend xx

What a cool job Ink :thumbup: painting is brill too...my OH is a bit of an artist..used to make a fair packet selling them to support his Uni years.......PS...do you like my Tattoo??? (Avatar) looks a bit angry there as only just been done. It's on my stomach at an angle kind of from hip and going down.


----------



## Glowstar

Also meant to say if any ladies want a 30 day VIP invite to FF I can give you one...think it has to be a different email address though in case you have already signed up for the free version. :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

Mornin ladies. Well I think I am 1 dpo today, ff shoud confirm tomorrow fx'ed, Was gong to get an extra bd in last night but I was soooooooo exhausted felt like I had been hit by truck so by time dp came to bed I was passed out cold. So we only got 2 bd's in at O time day before and day of I think so hopefully that was enough, Last bfp was O-3 O-1 and O+1 and my 2 chemicals were O-3 and O-1 so now I am in the dreaded tww I hope!

Janie, Kingston was my old stomping ground, used to drink at The Bishop and then up to Cinderella's. When I was back there a couple of years ago we had lumch at the Bishop but forgot to look if there was still a club upstairs!


----------



## truly_blessed

got the smiley face tonight and prepping for an interview tomorrow, I may be absent for some time :happydance: 

:dust:


----------



## Nise

Evening All and Hi to Roothy. 

Blimey, we have a very hard working torch - no danger of that flame going out :winkwink: CD9 here and I had a little run with it yesterday. 

Not a great week for O it has to be said as OH is really busy and unfortunately works from home - he produces bands/Artists and has just started an album with a very heavy metal act (They are bloody awful and I am so glad we moved the studio out of the house and to the end of the garden!) Trouble with muso's is they don't know when to go home - so it might be that I have to be satisfied with a CD8 and a CD11 :sex: (OH's days off) - I ovulate anywhere between CD10 - 13. so hopefully this will work. We are trying to take the stress out of it all, which is all very well but if El Smiley shows up tomorrow, well.... Gah! I'll deal with that tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## babyluv11

Hi,
I am new here. My name is Susan and I have been trying for two years now. I am 47. I was told by a new friend to come here and that you ladies are wonderful. After reading the posts I have noticed that many of you are from accross the waters from me which I think is awesome. My great grandmother came here from Ireland. It is really nice to meet you all and I hope we all get our BFPs really soon.::thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi babyluv11/Susan

Welcome. Read alexp's post on ttc over 35 and that will give you hope. My friend conceived her last son at 47, you are not out, while you're still getting your period you can keep hoping and praying and believing for your little bundle of joy x


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Susan :hugs: lovely bunch of ladies here :winkwink: 

here's some baby dust to give you an extra boost!! :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Hello to Ruthie and babyluv!
Ruthie, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I lost my little Ben (Missed MC) last year so I know how you feel, as do many here x
Come and join the fun and antics!
Nise -get going with that torch or you'll have to use some of the tactics discussed a week or so ago :winkwink: 
Truly - I hope you're having fun..!
Glowstar - thanks for the FF offer - I'm sticking with ordinary membership and trying to keep chilled...La la la I love the 2 week wait - at least you have hope!
Confession time - I had WINE - the devil's drink on my O date. Hope I haven't scuppered things....
:wine:
x


----------



## babyluv11

Reb S said:


> Hello to Ruthie and babyluv!
> Ruthie, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I lost my little Ben (Missed MC) last year so I know how you feel, as do many here x
> Come and join the fun and antics!
> Nise -get going with that torch or you'll have to use some of the tactics discussed a week or so ago :winkwink:
> Truly - I hope you're having fun..!
> Glowstar - thanks for the FF offer - I'm sticking with ordinary membership and trying to keep chilled...La la la I love the 2 week wait - at least you have hope!
> Confession time - I had WINE - the devil's drink on my O date. Hope I haven't scuppered things....
> :wine:
> x

Its so nice to meet you ladies. This is the most comfortable place I have been to. Being 47 makes it hard to fit in. I feel great here.:happydance:


----------



## babyluv11

Glowstar said:


> Welcome Susan :hugs: lovely bunch of ladies here :winkwink:
> 
> here's some baby dust to give you an extra boost!! :dust:

Thank you for welcoming me... I will gladly take that extra baby dust:hugs: hugs to you for that present.
I should be Ovulating in the next day or two. I usually temp and check cm and stuff but this month I have been taking more vitamins, eatting better and hoping that I get pg soon. I will send you some extra baby to.
Susan


----------



## GraceFace

Hello lovely ladies!

I'm new here. My name is Grace. I found this forum while scanning for new info on ttc again after having been the proud mama to 3 beautiful children. My youngest is 11 years old and my oldest is 18!

Life is grand and I've been with the love of my life for a year now. Funny how you just want to start over when that happens!:blush:

So here I am. Been trying for almost 8 months now and thought I had been successful this month, but I'm at 13 dpo and got a BFN this morning so AF will probably start tomorrow. Grrrr! Looking for new friends and some motivation to keep on chugging!

Much :dust::dust: to all!

P.S. HI SUSAN!!! I have been so wrapped up in pouring over the fun posts here that I have just signed up! LOL!


----------



## Nise

Hey Babyluv and welcome to the madhouse. Looks like we might be O buddies as I am due to O within the next day or 2 as well - am so hoping it will be 2 though! That would be great coz then I'll get a deposit of :spermy: in the bank the day before O which would make me a very happy girlie. :happydance:

I swore I was gonna relax this month, do the biz around the right time but on days when we were both more relaxed instead of trying to fit it in with our ridiculous work schedules which generally leads to arguments and frustration. So our next date was set for tomorrow but now I'm worried that we should go for tonight since bloody Fertility Friend (I swear she's no friend of mine!) decided to make my average O day CD11. Damn her, CD10 is today. :brat: Sigh.... so much for chilling. 
:dust::dust::dust: to all. :hugs:


----------



## roothy

Evening ladies. Thanks for the welcome amd hello messages.
Well now on CD4 - first after ERPC. Was so pleased when Af came other day but now just want her to b*****r off and can get on with thoughts of carrying the torch and get on with the serious business of BDing!
Will give the whole cup thing a miss though methinks - sounds very sticky and messy :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies.

Welcome newbies. Age is no barrier here so get stuck in. Remember to put your hand up when you want to borrow the torch!!!!

:dust: to you all.

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Nise said:


> I swore I was gonna relax this month, do the biz around the right time but on days when we were both more relaxed instead of trying to fit it in with our ridiculous work schedules which generally leads to arguments and frustration. So our next date was set for tomorrow but now I'm worried that we should go for tonight since bloody Fertility Friend (I swear she's no friend of mine!) decided to make my average O day CD11. Damn her, CD10 is today. :brat: Sigh.... so much for chilling.
> :dust::dust::dust: to all. :hugs:

Hi Nise - ha ha, she's no friend of mine either!!! I have regular 28 day cycles but last month I was really surprised when she told me I ovulated on cd10 so we gave up bd and opks on day 12, only to have her re-calculate about a week later that I had actually o'd on cd14 - ggggrrrrrr, missed it! I guess I only have myself to blame in reality as I was trying to stay more relaxed about temping and was just taking it when I woke up instead of setting my alarm - whatever, actually caused me more stress!!!! This month I'm still temping but have also taken delivery of my CBFM so I do feel a bit more relaxed that it will take the guess work out of things. I also find it so much easier to use FMU than do that whole don't drink/don't pee thing for 4 hours in the middle of the day!


----------



## maryanne67

roothy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Been looking at this thread for a couple of weeks and thought I would say hello
> 
> I am 41 years young and TTC after miscarriage 5 weeks ago. The MC was my first ever pregnancy - I had pretty much given up thinking it would happen.
> Devastated by miscarriage but now AF started 2 days ago - almost 4 weeks exactly from ERPC - so ready to start trying - properly this time- none of this 'lets just see what happens nonsense!!!!'
> 
> so on CD3 now, started doing temps and just got myself onto fertilityfriend
> have only one ovary, am diabetic and history of PCOS - although last few years periods have been very regular
> 
> Hope you are all in good spirits - hope there is much baby dust floating around us all!




babyluv11 said:


> Hi,
> I am new here. My name is Susan and I have been trying for two years now. I am 47. I was told by a new friend to come here and that you ladies are wonderful. After reading the posts I have noticed that many of you are from accross the waters from me which I think is awesome. My great grandmother came here from Ireland. It is really nice to meet you all and I hope we all get our BFPs really soon.::thumbup:




GraceFace said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> I'm new here. My name is Grace. I found this forum while scanning for new info on ttc again after having been the proud mama to 3 beautiful children. My youngest is 11 years old and my oldest is 18!
> 
> Life is grand and I've been with the love of my life for a year now. Funny how you just want to start over when that happens!:blush:
> 
> So here I am. Been trying for almost 8 months now and thought I had been successful this month, but I'm at 13 dpo and got a BFN this morning so AF will probably start tomorrow. Grrrr! Looking for new friends and some motivation to keep on chugging!
> 
> Much :dust::dust: to all!
> 
> P.S. HI SUSAN!!! I have been so wrapped up in pouring over the fun posts here that I have just signed up! LOL!

:flower: hi and welcome and good luck :dust:


----------



## Miss_C

according to my chart and the vip guide on FF I HAVEN'T ovulated wtf!! All other signs say I geared up well for it, lots of ewcm when it hit, really strong positive opk's hso cp etc etc, but becaise I donlt have an obvious temp shift up and sustained shift they say I havenlt O'd.

what do you think, have I effed up this cycle? Looks like it was cd13 to me so sotmoors temp if around the same should confirm - yay or nay?

Hi new ladies everyone here rocks!! Just watch out for them setting snatches on fire!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Grace :flower: I am same situation as you....trying for number 3 with new...much younger :blush: OH :thumbup:

Right ladies...time to set my snatch on fire so hand over that torch 'cos CD8 and got a high on the CBFM :happydance: so far we have BD'd on CD5 & CD7.

What's happening with your CBFM Spoomie??

MissC...I def think OV CD13 too :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies, I am in limbo land. I have not miscarried or anything. I had light spotting and slight blood all day yesterday. I feel that I am not pregnant because my boobies have flatten and I'm at a loss as to what to do . Hopefully my referral to the OB will go through so I can get rid of this cyst and get on the TCC again. We are giving up in June...


----------



## pip7890

Have they offered you a scan to confirm m/c and/or check your uterus is empty? Can they check hcg levels? It's not good enough to leave you in limbo. 

Pip x


----------



## babyluv11

Garnet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm new to the thread. I just turned 43. I have a 5 year old and 2 year old and we are trying to concieve our last one. I got pregnant last July after trying for almost 8 mos. then I lost the baby even after seeing a healthy heartbeat. I lost the baby in September and we been trying ever since and have had no luck.. I try Soy and Instead cup this month and hoping for the best.. Best of luck to everyone Garnet...:flower:

:hugs: sorry for your loss. It is nice to have you here. I am new to and these ladies here are the sweetest so you will love it here.
Susan:happydance:


----------



## truly_blessed

Glowstar said:


> Right ladies...time to set my snatch on fire so hand over that torch 'cos CD8 and got a high on the CBFM :happydance: so far we have BD'd on CD5 & CD7.

yeah, your snatch is on fire!!! :rofl:

I'm done with it now, peak on Monday night so maybe a sneaky one more tomorrow then time for a rest. It's so bloomin tiring these days.

welcome to all the new ladies :wave: x


----------



## Spoomie

Ha ha truly_blessed - it IS so dam tiring these days! Was wondering if it was easier in my twenties and thirties, I'm sure it must've been, but then I can't really remember  Ironic how I spent most, if not all my twenties and thirties trying so hard to avoid getting pregnant!!! I take comfort in telling myself I'd have made a rubbish Mummy then, whereas now I LOVE my job


----------



## Reb S

Hi Garnet - what a bummer. I agree with Pip - they shouldn't just leave you with no answers. Lots of hugs x


----------



## Nise

Evening Ladies. Well CD11 started with a bang! :rofl::rofl::rofl: (literally) at half past bloody six :saywhat: I had to bite my tongue and not have a go at OH because it was an hour before temp taking time :brat: He meant well and let's face it the :spermy: are far more use than a temp.

Garnet - I'm with Pip. You absolutely should not be left to just deal with this on your own - I'm very cross now. I don't want to raise hopes unnecessarily, but one of my buddies on here has sadly suffered 5 mc's and is currently pg with no. 6. She lost all her symptoms early on and was convinced she was gonna mc again - she had a scan but it was to early to see much and she had an agonising wait but at 7 weeks had another scan and there was a nice little heart beat - She's 11 weeks now and we're hoping for more good news next Wed. Oh and all her symptoms came back. So is there a small spark of hope we should be gently fanning? I would give your GP a call and get seen asap.

:hi: Graceface and welcome to the madhouse. I hope your ttc journey will be short and sweet.

Spoomie - FF is a bitch! I'm sure she's the witches cousin. One of my ttc buddies on here (she's become a friend in real life to which is nice) is happily 24 wks pg now after a long old journey and she has just offered me her CBFM so I'll be tooled up too for next cycle. (Hoping the law of Sod is gonna come into play though) :happydance:

Miss_C Had a gander at your chart, I see you've now got xhairs, but I would try and get another deposit in just to be sure. I know you got a positive opk, but these only measure the LH surge and sometimes you can have a surge and the body tries to O but doesn't quite make it and has another go a few days later. I hope this isn't the case for you though. :hugs:

Glowstar :rofl::rofl::rofl: :serenade: "This snatch is on fire...." Keep up the good work - I think you could be our gold medalist! 

Truly_blessed - Agreed, it is tiring especially when you haven't even had a chance to wake up properly in the beginning. :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

pip7890 said:


> Have they offered you a scan to confirm m/c and/or check your uterus is empty? Can they check hcg levels? It's not good enough to leave you in limbo.
> 
> Pip x

I was waiting for a referral but apparently I have to go to the nearest miltary facility. I called for an OB appointment today and they told me I have to go to a Fricken Nurses Orientation before I can get a OB appointment so now I have to go to their emergency room just to see what is going on Friday and sitting in the Emergency room to be seen sooner. At least that suppose to give me answers. I think that if I loss the baby I am not going to be in the mood to sit in a orientation room with bunch of pregnant ladies...


----------



## Glowstar

Don't think I'll be able to listen to Kings of Leon without thinking of you lot now :rofl::rofl::rofl: well...that and my rather 'HOT' snatch :winkwink:

Nise, you will like the CBFM...another tool of the TTC trade :thumbup: though to be honest I think it's more like a glorified OPK thingy-ma-bob :wacko: but hey...if it gives an extra few days warning of OV then it's got to be worth it. 

In the tradition of the TTC Over 40 club....I am holding the Torch with a death grip....'cos I haven't finished yet :haha::haha: another BD CD8 :happydance:

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTOO7mTut_FBoWMDcf-GRS2nz3aNu9dncgZr3dFP9PRJ2w3oF4lUg&t=1


----------



## samiam

OMG--I haven't been on here in a while because I had to have shoulder surgery and what with the pain pills and the rehab, well, sex was NOT on my menu. And I am so glad I checked in today to read about the flaming torches and the stuffed chicken and the spermies sitting in the cup smoking fags. You girls ROCK.

I know that this is the place for me. What with all of this laughter, I will be up the duff in no time. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome back :hugs: We refuse to let the flame go out on the TTC Torch until we ALL have our BFP :kiss:


----------



## pip7890

Glowstar - when you said death grip why did I suddenly get jealous of your pelvic floor muscles!!!!!

:dust: ladies!

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

:rofl::rofl:
Just checked in early morning before work and I'm giggling again! If laughter makes you conceive, we'll all be BFP'ing in no time. My snatch is still gently smoking from this month's round of the torch..! x


----------



## Glowstar

pip7890 said:


> Glowstar - when you said death grip why did I suddenly get jealous of your pelvic floor muscles!!!!!
> 
> :dust: ladies!
> 
> Pip x

Ha ha.....don't be jealous....I can't even go on a trampoline without peeing my pants :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Glowstar said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Glowstar - when you said death grip why did I suddenly get jealous of your pelvic floor muscles!!!!!
> 
> :dust: ladies!
> 
> Pip x
> 
> Ha ha.....don't be jealous....I can't even go on a trampoline without peeing my pants :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Blimey, me too Glowstar!!:haha: I'm limbering up those pelvic floor muscles now - on CD5 - who's got that torch??


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> Just checked in early morning before work and I'm giggling again! If laughter makes you conceive, we'll all be BFP'ing in no time. My snatch is still gently smoking from this month's round of the torch..! x

Corr, if only this TTC lark were that easy eh Reb S, I'd have hopefully had a footie team by now!!:haha:


----------



## inkdchick

wel when your p. muscles have finished their death grip on that 0ver 40"s club Torch and seeing's how im 44 would you please pass that torch my way cozs i need all the help i can get have now started with acupuncture with the next session on wed 30th and ovulation should be today or tomorrow according to her so come on ladies kets get bussssyyyyyy !!!, COME ON ALL BFP 'S NEEDED AND SHOW YOURSELVES IN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS FOR US *ALL *


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies I guess I'm back in the game. Took blood, urine and ultrasounds and the conclusion is I still pregnant with a cyst on it way out...


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Yeah Garnet!!

Keeping fingers crossed you go all the way!


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> Ha ha.....don't be jealous....I can't even go on a trampoline without peeing my pants :rofl::rofl:

Glad I am not the only one! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

We can all share the torch Ink :flower::hugs:

Garnet, that's great news :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Great news Garnet! :happydance:

Nise, I miss morning BD! Ohhhh how I would love morning BD again! LOL! *BIG SIGH*

Ladies, I'm terribly sorry to say I think AF is on her way. I woke up to cramps this morning and the very slightest of spotting. I'm seriously considering having a "come to Jesus" meeting with God. It's so unfair to have all these "symptoms" after ovulation! I could just put on a big frown, stomp my feet and cross my arms like little Shirly Temple while talking to him. Do you think he'd understand and make it known that from now on, all newly pregnant women would get a BFP stamp across their belly at the moment of conception? Where is the "Like" button?


----------



## LLbean

I use the THANKS button as LIKE too LOL

I wish we got a big sign immediately! Go ahead, talk to the big guy in the sky for us all!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> I use the THANKS button as LIKE too LOL
> 
> I wish we got a big sign immediately! Go ahead, talk to the big guy in the sky for us all!

I could just see it now. He'd sit there and listen quietly and when I was finished he'd look at me like he had to scold a child and say, "NO PEARLY GATES FOR YOU, MISSY!":dohh:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I use the THANKS button as LIKE too LOL
> 
> I wish we got a big sign immediately! Go ahead, talk to the big guy in the sky for us all!
> 
> I could just see it now. He'd sit there and listen quietly and when I was finished he'd look at me like he had to scold a child and say, "NO PEARLY GATES FOR YOU, MISSY!":dohh:Click to expand...

like in Seinfeld, the Soup Nazzi...NO SOUP FOR YOU! LOL

well hang in there... you may just be feeling symptoms and in actuality it is not AF. When is it due?


----------



## Nise

Garnet said:


> Well ladies I guess I'm back in the game. Took blood, urine and ultrasounds and the conclusion is I still pregnant with a cyst on it way out...

:wohoo: This is Grrrrrrrreat news. Me thinks it calls for Holly to do a bit of bouncing :holly: Does anyone else think Holly looks more like an enormous pair of bouncing boobs than a tiger :rofl:

Glowstar - I'm gonna need that torch again tomorrow, but don't worry I'll have it back to you before you even wake up. CD12 opk still negative and temps still low - I'm very excited it is so unusual for me to get past day 10 or 11 without O'ing. So you see I've got to stay in the game, it really is becoming a shagathon this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I use the THANKS button as LIKE too LOL
> 
> I wish we got a big sign immediately! Go ahead, talk to the big guy in the sky for us all!
> 
> I could just see it now. He'd sit there and listen quietly and when I was finished he'd look at me like he had to scold a child and say, "NO PEARLY GATES FOR YOU, MISSY!":dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> like in Seinfeld, the Soup Nazzi...NO SOUP FOR YOU! LOL
> 
> well hang in there... you may just be feeling symptoms and in actuality it is not AF. When is it due?Click to expand...

Well, since AF came back in Jan this year (after 1 shot of depo the first week of May last year) my cycles have been very short - only 22 days long. So technically, AF was due yesterday. BBS still sore. Cramping comes and goes, but isn't like full on cramping with AF. Even if AF comes, this is a good sign that my hormones are starting to even out so I'm okay with it. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Nise said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I guess I'm back in the game. Took blood, urine and ultrasounds and the conclusion is I still pregnant with a cyst on it way out...
> 
> :wohoo: This is Grrrrrrrreat news. Me thinks it calls for Holly to do a bit of bouncing :holly: Does anyone else think Holly looks more like an enormous pair of bouncing boobs than a tiger :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG is that what it's supposed to be? I swear to God I was wondering why on earth they had a big fat lady with bouncy boobs on the emoticons list! NO JOKE!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I use the THANKS button as LIKE too LOL
> 
> I wish we got a big sign immediately! Go ahead, talk to the big guy in the sky for us all!
> 
> I could just see it now. He'd sit there and listen quietly and when I was finished he'd look at me like he had to scold a child and say, "NO PEARLY GATES FOR YOU, MISSY!":dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> like in Seinfeld, the Soup Nazzi...NO SOUP FOR YOU! LOL
> 
> well hang in there... you may just be feeling symptoms and in actuality it is not AF. When is it due?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since AF came back in Jan this year (after 1 shot of depo the first week of May last year) my cycles have been very short - only 22 days long. So technically, AF was due yesterday. BBS still sore. Cramping comes and goes, but isn't like full on cramping with AF. Even if AF comes, this is a good sign that my hormones are starting to even out so I'm okay with it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

HHhhhmmm well if you find out otherwise (as in a BFP) let us know!


----------



## GraceFace

If AF doesn't show I'll test again tomorrow afternoon. I'd be on :cloud9:


----------



## Nise

GraceFace said:


> If AF doesn't show I'll test again tomorrow afternoon. I'd be on :cloud9:

Ooo, good luck that would be a nice way to kick off the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

llbean said:


> omg is that what it's supposed to be? I swear to god i was wondering why on earth they had a big fat lady with bouncy boobs on the emoticons list! No joke!


ditto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_C

I got up waaaaaay too early this morning and spent time playing with my charts after I had quite a high jump this morning and I found that all my charts bar one have me at almost the exact same temp at 5dpo following a dip at 4dpo and when compared with last cyle back in November my dots are on top of each other for today - how weird is that - our bodies are amazing aren't they! Now I need a dip tomorrow and then a massive jump on Sunday and things will look really hopeful!!

Damn charts - it's an obsession!! 

I posted in the other thread for Garnet but will do again!! :happydance: this kid is gunna be one hell of a handful!!


----------



## Reb S

:wohoo:YIPPEEEEE!!!! Garnet, go girl! Fantastic news, made my day.

Love the tiger-thingey... seriously thought it was just bouncing boobs, but very appropriate for us lot, I reckon. 
x


----------



## truly_blessed

Nise said:


> :wohoo: This is Grrrrrrrreat news. Me thinks it calls for Holly to do a bit of bouncing :holly: Does anyone else think Holly looks more like an enormous pair of bouncing boobs than a tiger :rofl:

no way is that a tiger, why on earth is it bouncing up and down???? defo a mahoosive pair of (.)(.) :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

All we need is a bit of wee trickling down it's leg and that's me on a trampoline :haha::haha:


----------



## roothy

Well ladies - can start TTC properly - that torch will be mine shortly!
5 weeks today since ERPC and have just finsihed a period. 
Started charting temperatures - and they are all over the place - from Cd1 to today CD7 the chart is like a huge V - dont know what that is about.
Bought some cheap OPKs to play with 
When I charted before I ovulated usually day 16 - dont know of course what things will be like now

When would any of you start doing OPKs?? - or would you just accept this cycle is a voyage of discovery?


----------



## Miss_C

roothy I am in my first cycle after a miscarriage and I also took soy cd4-8, I ovulated as per normal, bang on time but the only diff was I have a vert very strong positive opk which I have never seen before, all the positives I though I had in the past paled in comparison!! I also noticed that my pre o temps were higher and post O were lower although they have risen again now, I think this is due to increased progesterone in our systems. progesterone is a heat inducing hormone.

good luck and watch that torch don't set your snatch on fire!!


----------



## truly_blessed

roothy said:


> Well ladies - can start TTC properly - that torch will be mine shortly!
> 5 weeks today since ERPC and have just finsihed a period.
> Started charting temperatures - and they are all over the place - from Cd1 to today CD7 the chart is like a huge V - dont know what that is about.
> Bought some cheap OPKs to play with
> When I charted before I ovulated usually day 16 - don't know of course what things will be like now
> 
> When would any of you start doing OPKs?? - or would you just accept this cycle is a voyage of discovery?

are you sure it was AF roothy? I think it's something like 20 days without any bleeding before you can be sure it is defo next AF (can't remember the exact number of days but sure it was round about 20). I was bleeding on and off for 7 weeks folling ERPC and finally got AF about 11-12 weeks after. I thought I'd got AF a couple of times but only stopped bleeding for about 5 days on the run in the first 7 weeks.

It does take a while for things to get back to normal, I'd just go with it and if you get BFP this cycle it's a bonus. Sometimes things happen when you least expect them. :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

Glowstar said:


> All we need is a bit of wee trickling down it's leg and that's me on a trampoline :haha::haha:


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> All we need is a bit of wee trickling down it's leg and that's me on a trampoline :haha::haha:

now there's a visual HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bellamamma

All I can do is laugh....the over 40's turned into a comedy show, and a funny one at that!!
Haven't been on all week, so had a lot of reading and laughing to catch up on and here's all I remember now-
Garnet - YEAH!!!!!!
WElcome to 2 or 3 or 4 newbies....
Nise - thought the emoticon was a lady with big boobsters to show how we feel a) during PMS or b) when pg!

about me, as I expected my super sore boobsters were only a joke as hardly got any swimmers last month, it was strange how sore they were though!! Today, AF has started singing a bit which is bang on so that's an improvement over the last two months. Excited cuz I bought me a new cup (for AF ladies, not spermies! lol) from Germany and am givin it a run (had to think of something to be positive about with af!). elsewise, am going NTNP this month as have no energy to keep someone awake and am stressed about money...

anyone else on or almost on cd 1???


----------



## roothy

Miss c - I will be very careful with that torch- although may do less damage than that smilie with the enormous boobs jumping up and down !!!!

Truly blessed - I have read about the 20 day thing as well. But after my ERPC I am bled Then have gone just over 20 dys when started bleeding. I think it is AF - I am diabetic and tend to get high sugar symptoms ( lots of peeing / thirsty - sorry back to pee threads again ) just before my period - which I got.
Anyway- we will see what happens. Have a follow up appointment with gynae consultant next week so may discuss with him about having some bloods done to look at ovulation etc

Lots of baby dust to you all ladies


----------



## Nise

truly_blessed said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: This is Grrrrrrrreat news. Me thinks it calls for Holly to do a bit of bouncing :holly: Does anyone else think Holly looks more like an enormous pair of bouncing boobs than a tiger :rofl:
> 
> no way is that a tiger, why on earth is it bouncing up and down???? defo a mahoosive pair of (.)(.) :rofl:Click to expand...

With eyes and a red nose!!! Ahhh, comic relief boobs! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nise

roothy said:


> Miss c - I will be very careful with that torch- although may do less damage than that smilie with the enormous boobs jumping up and down !!!!
> 
> Truly blessed - I have read about the 20 day thing as well. But after my ERPC I am bled Then have gone just over 20 dys when started bleeding. I think it is AF - I am diabetic and tend to get high sugar symptoms ( lots of peeing / thirsty - sorry back to pee threads again ) just before my period - which I got.
> Anyway- we will see what happens. Have a follow up appointment with gynae consultant next week so may discuss with him about having some bloods done to look at ovulation etc
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all ladies

Good luck with the gynae next week. I think it is a good idea to get bloods done, give you a little insight to where you currently stand. Are you gonna go for the whole lot? I get the nurse at my doctors surgery to put me in for bloods periodically - I am determined to get something out of the NHS. I've paid into the damned thing all these years. :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

@Glowstar... TMI ALERT but had to ask... cause I am now going through it too and it annoys the CRAP out of me... do you also pee a little when you sneeze or cough? I mean I had before from time to time (as yes it is embarrassing to admit) but seems like now it is almost a given...MAN I hate it


----------



## roothy

Nise - I will see what he says but yes I will get done whatever tests he suggests. My Gp previously had suggested checking som Day 21 progesterones to check ovulation ( when we started trying a coupl eof years ago) so my own surgery would be happy to do any other tests or regular tests.
Before the m/c we were not properly trying - just NTNP really. Did a bit of fertility charting but I was very half hearted about it.
Now having been pregnant - for first ever time - I feel if we are going to try - we have to try in a bit more organised fashion! - so now I am atking temps, checking mucus, bought the OPKs etc. Will let you knwo how the gynae thing goes


----------



## greens

Stress incontineance (peeing when coughing/sneezing) could be a weak pelvic floor.
Get them clenches going ;)
I have read that being overwight can also weaken the pelvic floor, plus loads of kids etc.
But exercises do improve it, I found it helped me get better and it improves sex too :) but takes a good few months to notice a difference.
There is plenty on the web about how to identify your pelvic floor and how to do the exercises or even get things to exercise it for you.


----------



## Macwooly

Well I've been following the thread for a few days but was unsure if I should join as I'm NTNP but I am learning so much by following this thread.

I must admit I did wonder why a woman with bouncing boobs appeared in this thread but thank you for clarifying it is a tiger although I'm doubtful :)

Pelvic floor exercises do help the "cough pee, sneeze pee" cycle. I've started doing the exercises about 4 months ago and really notice a difference as does DH if that's not TMI :)

Hope no-one mind me joining the thread?


----------



## Nise

Right, have done my bonking for England, I'm handing the torch over, this cervix is now closed for business for at least a week. I'm exhausted! Check out that chart! :winkwink: 

Hi to all the new ladies, and MacWooly, of course you should join in, this is the place to be whether your ttc, ntnp or even have a bfp and wanna hang out through 1st tri. All are welcome and it's lovely to see this thread getting bigger and bigger Hope you're all having a lovely weekends. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hello to McWooley and Greens - welcome to the madhouse!
Nise - ha ha! This cervix is closed - I like it! 
I'm away from OH at the moment, in Paris, waiting to see if my temps will stay nice and high for the next few days...Who else HATES that feeling towards the end of the cycle when you wake up and have to take your temperature? And that awful plummet of the thermometer when the old cow AF is going to get you? My heart pounds in the mornings sometimes, I find it so stressful! Think I might ditch temping next month and just chill out.
Anyway, night night and welcome to British summer time! x


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> Hello to McWooley and Greens - welcome to the madhouse!
> Nise - ha ha! This cervix is closed - I like it!
> I'm away from OH at the moment, in Paris, waiting to see if my temps will stay nice and high for the next few days...Who else HATES that feeling towards the end of the cycle when you wake up and have to take your temperature? And that awful plummet of the thermometer when the old cow AF is going to get you? My heart pounds in the mornings sometimes, I find it so stressful! Think I might ditch temping next month and just chill out.
> Anyway, night night and welcome to British summer time! x

Yep - I completely understand where you're coming from, I hate the last week wait. Ooo Paris, how lovely but what a shame your OH isn't there too. Are you working? :hugs:


----------



## LoopyLou1971

hi all, im 39, married and have 4 kids, 2 boys & 2 girls, we are ttc again, as i have always known i wanted another child ... im just looking for positives really i think, that at this age u can still get PG .... xxxx


----------



## Miss_C

LoopyLou1971 said:


> hi all, im 39, married and have 4 kids, 2 boys & 2 girls, we are ttc again, as i have always known i wanted another child ... im just looking for positives really i think, that at this age u can still get PG .... xxxx

fell pregnant with our first just before I turned 40 years young!! About to turn 43 and ttc our second


----------



## Reb S

Hi Loupy Loo! You're the youngest here so have no fear!
Nise- yes, I'm working, but not very hard, but OH wouldn't come with - he's looking after our fur baby Jasper the dog and job hunting! Temps still up this morning, only 3 days to go...she's not going to get me this month!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi LoopyLou1971

Welcome. Miss C and I are 2 peas in a pod, I too had my gorgeous son at 40, I too had a 12 wk m/c last November, I am a few steps ahead of her as I just tuned 43 last week and am still keeping the faith (most days!) that there IS still time  Reb S is right, you haven't even hit 40 yet and have a good track record behind you if you've already got 4 children, you have years left and should feel very positive about your chances!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Loopy :flower:

CD12 here and Peak on CBFM :happydance: bit fed up that we missed a BD on CD11 but will go like bunnies the next couple of days :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you all for the warm welcomes :)

Fingers crossed for you Reb S that this is your month for a BFP x


----------



## GraceFace

Welcome Loopy Lou and MacWooly! :hugs: 

Good luck Glowstar :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LoopyLou1971

awww, thanx all, someone did say that with 4 children already i was still in with a good chance,lol, i really would like 1 more :) thankyou for being so welcoming, and good luck to u all xxxxx


----------



## amitootold

I have just drifted in from 1st tri so pardon the intrusion but was looking for some older mummies/ttc ladies! I am 41 and have just found out I am pregnant again with my first after a m/c at 39 and I was told I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally, so yes, it can be done. Its a massive curveball for me and I have to admit I am still trying to take it in! Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## LoopyLou1971

oops, meant to say only been trying 2 months, and my youngest is 11, still gettin used to using this, so bear with me :D xxxxx


----------



## GraceFace

amitootold said:


> I have just drifted in from 1st tri so pardon the intrusion but was looking for some older mummies/ttc ladies! I am 41 and have just found out I am pregnant again with my first after a m/c at 39 and I was told I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally, so yes, it can be done. Its a massive curveball for me and I have to admit I am still trying to take it in! Baby dust to everyone xx

Yay! I will be 41 late May. Thank you so much for sharing your story!


----------



## LoopyLou1971

congratulations hun xxxxxx thats fantastic news xxxx


----------



## LoopyLou1971

can someone plz tell me what all the abbreviations mean :D, told u im new to all this, i know a couple, but then im lost :D:D xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

amitootold said:


> I have just drifted in from 1st tri so pardon the intrusion but was looking for some older mummies/ttc ladies! I am 41 and have just found out I am pregnant again with my first after a m/c at 39 and I was told I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally, so yes, it can be done. Its a massive curveball for me and I have to admit I am still trying to take it in! Baby dust to everyone xx

Congratulations and so love to hear a positive story about a natural conception naturally :) 

I hope your pregnancy progresses well and you and baby stay healthy throughout x

LoopyLou1971 try this: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html 
I still have to have it open always as I'm still learning the lingo too :)


----------



## LoopyLou1971

thankyou macwooly ... i am sooooo gonna need it lol xxxx


----------



## LLbean

lots of:dust: to all of you!


----------



## truly_blessed

amitootold said:


> I have just drifted in from 1st tri so pardon the intrusion but was looking for some older mummies/ttc ladies! I am 41 and have just found out I am pregnant again with my first after a m/c at 39 and I was told I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally, so yes, it can be done. Its a massive curveball for me and I have to admit I am still trying to take it in! Baby dust to everyone xx

Congratulations!! hopefully I can follow in your footsteps, was 39 when I had MMC and 41 until December :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Nise

amitootold said:


> I have just drifted in from 1st tri so pardon the intrusion but was looking for some older mummies/ttc ladies! I am 41 and have just found out I am pregnant again with my first after a m/c at 39 and I was told I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally, so yes, it can be done. Its a massive curveball for me and I have to admit I am still trying to take it in! Baby dust to everyone xx

Welcome and massive congratulations. We love a bfp around these parts :happydance: The only suggestion I have is that you change your name, coz obviously you are not too old at all. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

amitootold said:


> I have just drifted in from 1st tri so pardon the intrusion but was looking for some older mummies/ttc ladies! I am 41 and have just found out I am pregnant again with my first after a m/c at 39 and I was told I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally, so yes, it can be done. Its a massive curveball for me and I have to admit I am still trying to take it in! Baby dust to everyone xx

Yippee!! Amitooold, we love you! And yes, Nise is right, you should change your name! How about Nevertooold? x


----------



## Glowstar

amitootold said:


> I have just drifted in from 1st tri so pardon the intrusion but was looking for some older mummies/ttc ladies! I am 41 and have just found out I am pregnant again with my first after a m/c at 39 and I was told I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally, so yes, it can be done. Its a massive curveball for me and I have to admit I am still trying to take it in! Baby dust to everyone xx

Congratulations :hugs::hugs: H&H 9 months and you are MOST WELCOME to join us older ladies :hugs:

Already been to bed on my CD12 peak :happydance: using conceive+ and bum in the air...bring on that BFP :thumbup:


----------



## amitootold

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies. I feel like a granny in 1st tri lol. I am trying to keep positive but have a long way to go. Lost my first at 7 weeks so that will be a milestone for me (fingers crossed)


----------



## maryanne67

LoopyLou1971 said:


> hi all, im 39, married and have 4 kids, 2 boys & 2 girls, we are ttc again, as i have always known i wanted another child ... im just looking for positives really i think, that at this age u can still get PG .... xxxx

hi loopylou, welcome:flower:i got pg at 39 then again at 41 had healthy babies with both pregnancies they were my 5th and 6th ,i have read that older mums with multiple pregnancies are more likely to have good egg reserves not sure if its true coz i googled it n we all know what googles like , however i have been trying again since december altho was still breastfeeding just, so wasnt really trying too hard then ,got bfn jan,feb, and did a test wednesday day after af was due and got :bfp: it will be my 7th ,i am hoping it sticks as i have had af twice before at 35 days normal cyle is 28 but i have never tested this early before, so hope that gives u some positivity good luck :dust:



Spoomie said:


> Hi LoopyLou1971
> 
> Welcome. Miss C and I are 2 peas in a pod, I too had my gorgeous son at 40, I too had a 12 wk m/c last November, I am a few steps ahead of her as I just tuned 43 last week and am still keeping the faith (most days!) that there IS still time  Reb S is right, you haven't even hit 40 yet and have a good track record behind you if you've already got 4 children, you have years left and should feel very positive about your chances!!!

hi spoomie, i turned 43 in december keep up the pma:dust:



LoopyLou1971 said:


> awww, thanx all, someone did say that with 4 children already i was still in with a good chance,lol, i really would like 1 more :) thankyou for being so welcoming, and good luck to u all xxxxx

definately a good chance x




Glowstar said:


> amitootold said:
> 
> 
> I have just drifted in from 1st tri so pardon the intrusion but was looking for some older mummies/ttc ladies! I am 41 and have just found out I am pregnant again with my first after a m/c at 39 and I was told I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally, so yes, it can be done. Its a massive curveball for me and I have to admit I am still trying to take it in! Baby dust to everyone xx
> 
> 
> Congratulations :hugs::hugs: H&H 9 months and you are MOST WELCOME to join us older ladies :hugs:
> 
> Already been to bed on my CD12 peak :happydance: using conceive+ and bum in the air...bring on that BFP :thumbup:Click to expand...

congrats amitootold i too conceived naturally except started taking folic acid this last cycle ,i think u should change your name too :dust:
glow go for it girl gl :dust:


----------



## LLbean

maryanne67 that is great news!

actually I have been taking pre-natal vitamins for almost 2 months now so I wonder if that helps too.. waiting to find out. Have several possible symptoms but the big one I had with my daughter (almost 21 years ago LOL) was fatigue... I can't say I have that much now so I wonder...but then again back then I had no clue I was pregnant so I was not taking no vitamins.

Hope soon I can also post my:bfp: for all to see :winkwink:

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## maryanne67

hi llbean, this is the first time i have taken pre vits before any of my pregnancies ,i took it after i got bfp with my 4th but had a bleed at 3 months scared me silly so stpped n said i wouldnt take them again, but my youngest is 8 months so thought i`d give my body back some nourishment ,i`m waiting to get past tuesday is my cd 35 before i stop worrying as much i see you have a 20 yr old my oldest is 23 good luck and :dust:


----------



## LLbean

thank you...yes I am praying this is the month!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats to all the new bfps!

You will find that many of us are still popping in on these threads. Many of the other expecting ladies just don't have the same level of .... let's be nice and leave it at concerns. :)


----------



## Miss_C

morning lovely young ladies happy monday

8dpo and a temp rise again up to 37c now - I still not holding out much hope, just don't feel this is our month but will wait and see. First try after losing ziggy would jst be too miraculous I think for the run of luck I have had in the last little while


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> morning lovely young ladies happy monday
> 
> 8dpo and a temp rise again up to 37c now - I still not holding out much hope, just don't feel this is our month but will wait and see. First try after losing ziggy would jst be too miraculous I think for the run of luck I have had in the last little while

mine went up after O but did not do a second jump...would be nice...as I hear that is a good sign ;-)

Keep us posted! When are you testing?


----------



## Miss_C

will wait and see what temps do before I think about testing, I thought about doing it Friday April 1st, I know it is April fools day but it is a significant date in my calendar, it is the 6 year anniversary of when my best friend died and also the day we were due to get our morphology scan done for ziggy and would be awesome if we can add a positive to that day for the future as well but a negative would make it an even worse day. Such a tough call to make, will just wait and see how I am feeling, I normally get some brown tinged cm before the witch arrives and she is due Sunday so maybe if still nice and white cm and no pains I will tale a punt. Just a waiting game now.

Had a squizz at your chart LLBean any idea why you ave dotted cross hairs?


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> will wait and see what temps do before I think about testing, I thought about doing it Friday April 1st, I know it is April fools day but it is a significant date in my calendar, it is the 6 year anniversary of when my best friend died and also the day we were due to get our morphology scan done for ziggy and would be awesome if we can add a positive to that day for the future as well but a negative would make it an even worse day. Such a tough call to make, will just wait and see how I am feeling, I normally get some brown tinged cm before the witch arrives and she is due Sunday so maybe if still nice and white cm and no pains I will tale a punt. Just a waiting game now.
> 
> Had a squizz at your chart LLBean any idea why you ave dotted cross hairs?

what are dotted crossed hairs?


----------



## LLbean

ok I looked online and found this "dotted CHs means that there is a confliction with 1 or more of my signs" so it must have been I missed wrote my CM or something...frankly I can tell the difference between creamy and sticky LOL


----------



## LoopyLou1971

Has anyone ever been ttc, and been SOOOOO convinced AF was due, an then been shocked/surprised to get a BFP ???? xxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

LoopyLou1971 said:


> Has anyone ever been ttc, and been SOOOOO convinced AF was due, an then been shocked/surprised to get a BFP ???? xxxxxx

I've seen a few of those on the threads here


----------



## Garnet

LoopyLou1971 said:


> Has anyone ever been ttc, and been SOOOOO convinced AF was due, an then been shocked/surprised to get a BFP ???? xxxxxx

Me. In January, I was pretty sure I was pregnant then AF came. Then in February, we tried the Instead Cups and I felt like AF was coming and nothing.. I was pregnant the first month after trying those Instead cups. I had been trying for 9 mos before MC in September and then it would be almost 6 mos in February...


----------



## Miss_C

you chart has red dotted lines to show your *possible* O day, if FF is certain of O day they are a solid line, have a look at mine.


----------



## LLbean

ok after further research I believe the dotted cross hairs is because I did not chart my temps during my period so maybe that?

"The dotted lines on your chart for the coverline and ovulation detection mean that there is something about your data that puts your ovulation date in question. Usually this is because one or more of your non-temperature fertility signs do not confirm the ovulation date that your temperature would suggest. This may not mean anything significant for you, especially if your thermal shift is clear. Sometimes your fertility signs just do not all match up to show a perfectly correlated picture. In most cases, the detection is still quite reliable, but it means that you have to keep looking at your chart and your fertility signs and have intercourse if you see any signs of increased fertility.

When the lines are dotted and the thermal shift is not clear or dramatic, it is especially important to keep having intercourse since it is possible that you are still waiting for ovulation. If a more likely ovulation date becomes apparent later, the software will usually adjust the detection automatically."

I have no clue what it may be missing


----------



## Miss_C

I had anohter look and your cervical mucus is the killer, after O it should go to dry or creamy or sticky as watery and ewcm is fertile so you are showing as being fertile which if you have o'd then you are obviously not. If you took out the cervical mucus and left it to opk and temps it would be solid guaranteed.


----------



## LLbean

BINGO! go look now LOL

thanks for the info:winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

LOL!!

woo hoo for O makes it much better to look at that chart hey!!

But remember a chart can't make you pregnant :dohh:, really gotta watch those signs and make sure you really are recording your cm properly, remember hubby's left overs can look like watery or ewcm etc too


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> LOL!!
> 
> woo hoo for O makes it much better to look at that chart hey!!
> 
> But remember a chart can't make you pregnant :dohh:, really gotta watch those signs and make sure you really are recording your cm properly, remember hubby's left overs can look like watery or ewcm etc too

this is true... I was putting watery cause I kind of felt wet but nothing was felt there...tonight after further research I found out it has been creamy! I never knew what the creamy was! sounds silly but true LOL...maybe it was dry and now it is creamy? is that possible?

And I know a chart can't make me pregnant BUT does being bloated up like a huge balloon for 3 days in a row count as a potential symptom? cause Good grief! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Miss_C

the thing that sucks big time is progesterone the hormone released after O causes the symptoms, bloating, sore boobs, fatigue, emotional and higher temps etc, basically so if you get pregnant your body is ready cos progesterone swells all the vessels so they are ready for the massive increase in blood flow, you get an extra couple of litres of blood in your system hence why early pregnancy you pee so much as you make more blood, later in pregnancy you pee so much cos bubba uses bladder as a trampoline!!

I reckon if we could have a word with mother nature the first thing I would ask her is when women get pregnant can you make them hear little tinlking bells and see the world like a fresh spring morning rather than confusing it with a period!!!


----------



## LLbean

oh yeah, been peeing quite a lot too...LOL I swear, this all better be for a good reason...AF is not due till the 4th so lets see what happens. My bloat is so much that it kind of makes me not breathe right...very uncomfortable.


----------



## Jax41

Hi Everyone!

You all sound like you're doin' okay, welcome to those that have joined the madhouse:wave:, congrats to the BFPers:happydance:, :bunny:to all those with the torch and :sleep:to those having a well deserved rest!

I'm confused!! I'm CD9 and I've got clear, stretchy EWCM, according to my OPK chart I shouldn't start testing 'til Thursday, guess Santa's come early??!! Glowstar, did you say that you'd Ov'd earlier than expected last month? Has it happened again this cycle for you?? Guess we'd best get to it tonight!!!! :sex:

Big hugs :hugs: and dust for you all :dust:


----------



## LUCKY11

Me: 40years
dh: 45years
trying to conceive 2 years
recent 1st ivf ended in missed miscarraige at 8 wks totally unexpected have d and c this week.
We are devestated.looking for success stories after ivf miscarraige please


----------



## Nise

Evening All. Well sounds like everyone is in good spirits, hopefully all enjoying the beautiful spring sunshine. :happydance:

Glowstar - :yipee: for the peak here's a little of the magic stuff to help things along. :dust::dust::dust:

LLbean - According to my pregnant in your 40's book it's not uncommon for the more mature lady to have less symptoms - apparently it's one of the perks! :dance:

Miss_C - You're charts looking nice, keeping it all crossed for you :flower:

Jax41 - My EWCM usually kicks in around CD8 - 9. I do have a tendency to O a little earlier than I'd like on average CD11 - but not this month managed to get to CD13 :happydance: Hopefully this is just the beginning of your fertile phase, time for you to carry that big old torch. 

Lucky11 - Welcome, lovely and I'm so sorry to hear about your MC and wish you much strength in coming to terms with it. Are you able to do another round of IVF? 

Well, it's quite apt really that Easter is almost upon us what with the great egg hunt going on in here. Shame there's no bloody chocolate at the end of it :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Nise said:


> LLbean - According to my pregnant in your 40's book it's not uncommon for the more mature lady to have less symptoms - apparently it's one of the perks! :dance:

well that's good news except the insane bloating, I don't recall that with my daughter 20+ years ago...but then again it was 20+ years ago so I don't remember much LOL



Nise said:


> Well, it's quite apt really that Easter is almost upon us what with the great egg hunt going on in here. Shame there's no bloody chocolate at the end of it :rofl:

If I promise to eat chocolate after confirming a BFP...would that help? :winkwink: I'm not a chocolate lover so it would be a compromise for a good cause! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

what is with the double posts today??? Sorry ladies...


----------



## Nise

Yeah that would help LLbean. I think I'm going to get a packet of those little mini chocolate eggs and keep em by my bed - That way I'd be guaranteed to always catch an egg, not to mention a little energy boost! And if I'm not lucky enough to get an orgasam - well, problem solved! :winkwink::rofl: ttc top tips by Nise.


----------



## LLbean

Nise said:


> Yeah that would help LLbean. I think I'm going to get a packet of those little mini chocolate eggs and keep em by my bed - That way I'd be guaranteed to always catch an egg, not to mention a little energy boost! And if I'm not lucky enough to get an orgasam - well, problem solved! :winkwink::rofl: ttc top tips by Nise.

:rofl:

Ok I tell you what... I will start the Chocolate dosage right now to see if it works!:haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Nise said:


> Yeah that would help LLbean. I think I'm going to get a packet of those little mini chocolate eggs and keep em by my bed - That way I'd be guaranteed to always catch an egg, not to mention a little energy boost! And if I'm not lucky enough to get an orgasam - well, problem solved! :winkwink::rofl: ttc top tips by Nise.


:haha::haha::haha:

Hope everyone is doing well....CD13 and another peak...no temp rise today though, strangely FF has a circle not filled in...think it must be because of the clocks going forward as took it as normal. My cervix doesn't feel as fertile today either so reckon I might have Ov'd through the night. If we DTD again tonight we get a HIGH score on FF :thumbup::haha:

Jax...I reckon I O'd on CD6 last time but FF reckons CD12...one thing that's always constant with me is my LP no matter when I Ov so I went with CD6. That was after two cycles of coming off Soy so think that messed with my cycle. The cycle before that I did Ov on CD10 and had a 24 day cycle so if I were you I would BD like mad :winkwink: as I got +OPK and Ov'd all on the same day so we really missed the timing!! 

Nise how are you??? might go and have a peak at your chart :winkwink:

Welcome Lucky, sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I am sure you will find plenty of info on IVF on this forum and we are here as support for you :flower:

I am ready to let the torch go after tonight...Jax....it's your turn :sex::sex:


----------



## truly_blessed

LoopyLou1971 said:


> Has anyone ever been ttc, and been SOOOOO convinced AF was due, an then been shocked/surprised to get a BFP ???? xxxxxx

oh yes, happened to me last cycle, cramps and everything and got BFP but it was a chemical and AF came at 4wk 3 days but I was pregnant for a whole 5 days or so


----------



## maryanne67

LoopyLou1971 said:


> Has anyone ever been ttc, and been SOOOOO convinced AF was due, an then been shocked/surprised to get a BFP ???? xxxxxx

happened to me too ,had cramping like mad and loads of wind TMI but no spots which made me wonder then didnt get af so tested day after due and got :bfp: but still going to check again tomorrow which will be cd35 if :witch: doesnt show, but as they say your not out till the :witch: shows

GOOD LUCK EVERY1 :dust:


----------



## pip7890

Nise said:


> According to my pregnant in your 40's book it's not uncommon for the more mature lady to have less symptoms - apparently it's one of the perks! :dance:

Does that mean that since I've got the lot - bloat, nausea, excessive peeing, pelvic floor around my ankles, and sore boobies - that my body THINKS it's still in its 30?!!!!!! :wohoo: I wish!!!!

:dust: to the ladies who need it and tena ladies to the rest of us!!!!

Pip x


----------



## Nise

pip7890 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> According to my pregnant in your 40's book it's not uncommon for the more mature lady to have less symptoms - apparently it's one of the perks! :dance:
> 
> Does that mean that since I've got the lot - bloat, nausea, excessive peeing, pelvic floor around my ankles, and sore boobies - that my body THINKS it's still in its 30?!!!!!! :wohoo: I wish!!!!
> 
> :dust: to the ladies who need it and tena ladies to the rest of us!!!!
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Absolutely must do, without a doubt. My doctor told me that my problem was I was to young for my age :rofl: You must be too :thumbup:

Hey Glowstar - yeah, I'm good thanks. 3dpo today so officially in the 2ww. I'm gonna be very busy with long old days at work for the next 2 weeks, which I am embracing since I won't have much time for obsessing on every twinge. Right off to bedforedshire got a very early start tomorrow. :sleep:


----------



## pip7890

Best go find myself another group then. I'm far too young for this one!!!! :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## Nise

pip7890 said:


> Best go find myself another group then. I'm far too young for this one!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Pip x

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Teen pregnancies thread! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Nise said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Best go find myself another group then. I'm far too young for this one!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Pip x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Teen pregnancies thread! :hugs:Click to expand...

So that's what the 16 on the label in my trousers meant?!!!! :dohh:

Right I'm off to get down on the street with the kidz etc etc!!!!

Pip x


----------



## Nise

pip7890 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Best go find myself another group then. I'm far too young for this one!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Pip x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Teen pregnancies thread! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So that's what the 16 on the label in my trousers meant?!!!! :dohh:
> 
> Right I'm off to get down on the street with the kidz etc etc!!!!
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

hey now, we are only as old as we feel...I'm in my 20s ;-)

pip7890 what were your pre-BFP symptoms? if any...


----------



## pip7890

Strangely enough LLBean I didn't have any. The previous month I'd had sore boobs, peeing a lot, etc etc and was convinced I was pregnant. I remember saying that to someone on here, ie not having any symptoms as such this month so probably not pregnant, and she said that was a good sign. Blooming well made up for it since!!! I tested early (9DPO) because I knew from my charts I'd had a really good chance of catching the egg that month and bingo, I had.

In the 2 weeks since the :bfp: i've had nausea, sore boobs, extreme fatigue (can't believe how much I'm sleeping yet don't feel refreshed), wind, constipation, dizziness, tearfulness, incredible bloat (up 2 dress sizes) and today started with retching!!! I'm no longer a lady but at least my underwear still matches!!

Pip x


----------



## GraceFace

Will one of you ladies tell my ass that I feel 18, cause she doesn't believe it...:haha:


----------



## LLbean

pip7890 said:


> Strangely enough LLBean I didn't have any. The previous month I'd had sore boobs, peeing a lot, etc etc and was convinced I was pregnant. I remember saying that to someone on here, ie not having any symptoms as such this month so probably not pregnant, and she said that was a good sign. Blooming well made up for it since!!! I tested early (9DPO) because I knew from my charts I'd had a really good chance of catching the egg that month and bingo, I had.
> 
> In the 2 weeks since the :bfp: i've had nausea, sore boobs, extreme fatigue (can't believe how much I'm sleeping yet don't feel refreshed), wind, constipation, dizziness, tearfulness, incredible bloat (up 2 dress sizes) and today started with retching!!! I'm no longer a lady but at least my underwear still matches!!
> 
> Pip x

hmmm well I have just about all you describe...fatigue not as much but it did hit me a tiny bit today...actually this afternoon!

The bloating is out of this world though... I almost did not eat all day and managed but now I had dinner, not much dinner but still I already feel like food is coming up as if I had stuffed myself... also some heartburn.

I don't want to get too excited but we did the BD on CD5, cd7,cd8, cd9, cd10, cd11, cd12... according to charts and OPK my ovulation was on CD12... so honestly I gave it my all LOL

I hope and pray we get a BFP this time around.


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Strangely enough LLBean I didn't have any. The previous month I'd had sore boobs, peeing a lot, etc etc and was convinced I was pregnant. I remember saying that to someone on here, ie not having any symptoms as such this month so probably not pregnant, and she said that was a good sign. Blooming well made up for it since!!! I tested early (9DPO) because I knew from my charts I'd had a really good chance of catching the egg that month and bingo, I had.
> 
> In the 2 weeks since the :bfp: i've had nausea, sore boobs, extreme fatigue (can't believe how much I'm sleeping yet don't feel refreshed), wind, constipation, dizziness, tearfulness, incredible bloat (up 2 dress sizes) and today started with retching!!! I'm no longer a lady but at least my underwear still matches!!
> 
> Pip x
> 
> hmmm well I have just about all you describe...fatigue not as much but it did hit me a tiny bit today...actually this afternoon!
> 
> The bloating is out of this world though... I almost did not eat all day and managed but now I had dinner, not much dinner but still I already feel like food is coming up as if I had stuffed myself... also some heartburn.
> 
> I don't want to get too excited but we did the BD on CD5, cd7,cd8, cd9, cd10, cd11, cd12... according to charts and OPK my ovulation was on CD12... so honestly I gave it my all LOL
> 
> I hope and pray we get a BFP this time around.Click to expand...

Sounds promising, Elizabeth! I'll be happy to see another BFP around here! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I hope so Grace...and by the way tell your arse I said YOU ARE 18!:winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

My arse is heading towards size 18. Does that count?!!! 

Night all. 

Pip x


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> I hope so Grace...and by the way tell your arse I said YOU ARE 18!:winkwink:

I did, and then I had to tell her not to talk back cause she was mumbling about all the "lift" and "tucking" she was going to have to do! LOL! 

Seriously, it's time to get back to working on myself. I bought a pair of Shape-Ups to do some brisk walking in. These things are hard core, I tell you! They even came with a DVD! LOL!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I hope so Grace...and by the way tell your arse I said YOU ARE 18!:winkwink:
> 
> I did, and then I had to tell her not to talk back cause she was mumbling about all the "lift" and "tucking" she was going to have to do! LOL!
> 
> Seriously, it's time to get back to working on myself. I bought a pair of Shape-Ups to do some brisk walking in. These things are hard core, I tell you! They even came with a DVD! LOL!Click to expand...

well I am a personal trainer so I can tell you what to do to lift and tuck that "arse" get a BOSU!

NITE NITE PIP!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I hope so Grace...and by the way tell your arse I said YOU ARE 18!:winkwink:
> 
> I did, and then I had to tell her not to talk back cause she was mumbling about all the "lift" and "tucking" she was going to have to do! LOL!
> 
> Seriously, it's time to get back to working on myself. I bought a pair of Shape-Ups to do some brisk walking in. These things are hard core, I tell you! They even came with a DVD! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> well I am a personal trainer so I can tell you what to do to lift and tuck that "arse" get a BOSU!
> 
> NITE NITE PIP!Click to expand...

Nighty Night Pip!

And Elizabeth...DO tell! LOL! I live in the middle of no where and all we have here is a CURVES. Yuck! Luckily, my neighborhood is walker friendly so that is where I was going to start. I swear, I think I may just have to quit working so that I can get into shape and get pregnant! This IS a full time job! Did I mention before that all this TTC is making me heavier?


----------



## Spoomie

Ladies, consider yourselves 'womanly' and 'good child bearing stock' and don't stress about a few extra pounds! 

Conversely I have been trying my best to put weight ON (don't hate me ) after a particularly insensitive obstetrician told me last year that, despite my regular 28 day ovulatory cycles I was 'a bit thin'??? When I told her I was naturally thin, had a balanced and varied diet and ate till I was full her response was 'They all say that." How patronising!!! And who would THEY be? Obviously all the other compulsive liar anorexic trying-to-be-pregnant over 40s she sees who are paying her too much money to impart her wisdom, while at the same time doing their best to scupper their own chances! Anyway, her words have stayed with me (thanks) and after my m/c (achieved pregnancy without any assistance from her!) I added cr*p to my previously balanced diet and gave up running to gain some weight. I had been a serious distance runner but stopped when I discovered I was pregnant. Just lately though the clouds are starting to lift after my m/c and I now find myself craving to get back to eating properly and running again so have decided to go with what feels right for my body and not with her comments.

Sorry that I have vented my spleen here - I didn't mean to - just started out wanting to say, be happy with your bum, whatever size it is if it feels like that's 'you'  x

Goodnight ladies, I should be asleep but can't seem to get off here!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> Nighty Night Pip!
> 
> And Elizabeth...DO tell! LOL! I live in the middle of no where and all we have here is a CURVES. Yuck! Luckily, my neighborhood is walker friendly so that is where I was going to start. I swear, I think I may just have to quit working so that I can get into shape and get pregnant! This IS a full time job! Did I mention before that all this TTC is making me heavier?

yeah I believe you cause it did it to me too!

a bosu ball you use at home so it is to supplement your cardio but mostly to work on that area you mentioned.

here is the basic idea, but I would not allow you to go down to the floor completely and relax... I would go slowly and repeat 30 times per... so when you go to the floor, just before you touch your back down you go back up... also when you get comfortable doing the bridge that way flip the BOSU over (ball side down) and do them that way

https://www.coreabworkouts.com/bosu-ball-core-exercises-bosu-ball-core-exercises-bridge/


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie said:


> Ladies, consider yourselves 'womanly' and 'good child bearing stock' and don't stress about a few extra pounds!
> 
> Conversely I have been trying my best to put weight ON (don't hate me ) after a particularly insensitive obstetrician told me last year that, despite my regular 28 day ovulatory cycles I was 'a bit thin'??? When I told her I was naturally thin, had a balanced and varied diet and ate till I was full her response was 'They all say that." How patronising!!! And who would THEY be? Obviously all the other compulsive liar anorexic trying-to-be-pregnant over 40s she sees who are paying her too much money to impart her wisdom, while at the same time doing their best to scupper their own chances! Anyway, her words have stayed with me (thanks) and after my m/c (achieved pregnancy without any assistance from her!) I added cr*p to my previously balanced diet and gave up running to gain some weight. I had been a serious distance runner but stopped when I discovered I was pregnant. Just lately though the clouds are starting to lift after my m/c and I now find myself craving to get back to eating properly and running again so have decided to go with what feels right for my body and not with her comments.
> 
> Sorry that I have vented my spleen here - I didn't mean to - just started out wanting to say, be happy with your bum, whatever size it is if it feels like that's 'you'  x
> 
> Goodnight ladies, I should be asleep but can't seem to get off here!

Well said my friend and yes, do what feels right for you, only with happiness can you achieve your dreams


----------



## GraceFace

Thank you Elizabeth! I am definitely interested in becoming more fit! Thank you, thank you, thank you!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

My pleasure!


----------



## GraceFace

Spoomie said:


> Ladies, consider yourselves 'womanly' and 'good child bearing stock' and don't stress about a few extra pounds!
> 
> Conversely I have been trying my best to put weight ON (don't hate me ) after a particularly insensitive obstetrician told me last year that, despite my regular 28 day ovulatory cycles I was 'a bit thin'??? When I told her I was naturally thin, had a balanced and varied diet and ate till I was full her response was 'They all say that." How patronising!!! And who would THEY be? Obviously all the other compulsive liar anorexic trying-to-be-pregnant over 40s she sees who are paying her too much money to impart her wisdom, while at the same time doing their best to scupper their own chances! Anyway, her words have stayed with me (thanks) and after my m/c (achieved pregnancy without any assistance from her!) I added cr*p to my previously balanced diet and gave up running to gain some weight. I had been a serious distance runner but stopped when I discovered I was pregnant. Just lately though the clouds are starting to lift after my m/c and I now find myself craving to get back to eating properly and running again so have decided to go with what feels right for my body and not with her comments.
> 
> Sorry that I have vented my spleen here - I didn't mean to - just started out wanting to say, be happy with your bum, whatever size it is if it feels like that's 'you'  x
> 
> Goodnight ladies, I should be asleep but can't seem to get off here!

Spoomie, I have a friend I talk to online who is ttc and was told the same thing. My response to her was that as long as she was having regular cycles and eating well then her activity level shouldn't matter. I think this type of advise is only good for those ladies who are so active that it disrupts their cycles. It also places blame on the poor women who are doing everything they can do stay healthy and also takes pressure off the Dr who has no answer why getting pregnant is taking so long. It really is in God's hands, and we just have to relax and give him time to give us a blessing when he knows the time is right...


----------



## Reb S

Well ladies, just a quick post before I get the Eurostar home - THE OLD COW's COMING TO GET ME TODAY! Woke to a humungeous temperature drop and I was SO certain this was my month. Poo, poo, poo and bum.


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Well ladies, just a quick post before I get the Eurostar home - THE OLD COW's COMING TO GET ME TODAY! Woke to a humungeous temperature drop and I was SO certain this was my month. Poo, poo, poo and bum.

That really sucks Reb. Sorry she got you.


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> Well ladies, just a quick post before I get the Eurostar home - THE OLD COW's COMING TO GET ME TODAY! Woke to a humungeous temperature drop and I was SO certain this was my month. Poo, poo, poo and bum.

Awww Reb :shrug::hugs::hugs:

Think this cycle is tits up...didn't BD on 2nd peak last night...I felt a bit dodgy and OH was too tired :growlmad::nope: had 3 days of flat temps.....so looks like haven't OV'd yet :shrug: was eally expecting to see a rise this morning but nope! to be honest though my cervix felt more medium yesterday and had creamy cm and today it's sticky...just temps don't seem to corralate to OV :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Nise said:


> Evening All. Well sounds like everyone is in good spirits, hopefully all enjoying the beautiful spring sunshine. :happydance:
> 
> Glowstar - :yipee: for the peak here's a little of the magic stuff to help things along. :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> LLbean - According to my pregnant in your 40's book it's not uncommon for the more mature lady to have less symptoms - apparently it's one of the perks! :dance:
> 
> Miss_C - You're charts looking nice, keeping it all crossed for you :flower:
> 
> Jax41 - My EWCM usually kicks in around CD8 - 9. I do have a tendency to O a little earlier than I'd like on average CD11 - but not this month managed to get to CD13 :happydance: Hopefully this is just the beginning of your fertile phase, time for you to carry that big old torch.
> 
> Lucky11 - Welcome, lovely and I'm so sorry to hear about your MC and wish you much strength in coming to terms with it. Are you able to do another round of IVF?
> 
> Well, it's quite apt really that Easter is almost upon us what with the great egg hunt going on in here. Shame there's no bloody chocolate at the end of it :rofl:

Got it up last night Nise - the torch I mean!! I'm on that 'great egg hunt', keep those 'TTC tips from Nise' coming they are so cool!!:kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Glowstar said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Yeah that would help LLbean. I think I'm going to get a packet of those little mini chocolate eggs and keep em by my bed - That way I'd be guaranteed to always catch an egg, not to mention a little energy boost! And if I'm not lucky enough to get an orgasam - well, problem solved! :winkwink::rofl: ttc top tips by Nise.
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well....CD13 and another peak...no temp rise today though, strangely FF has a circle not filled in...think it must be because of the clocks going forward as took it as normal. My cervix doesn't feel as fertile today either so reckon I might have Ov'd through the night. If we DTD again tonight we get a HIGH score on FF :thumbup::haha:
> 
> Jax...I reckon I O'd on CD6 last time but FF reckons CD12...one thing that's always constant with me is my LP no matter when I Ov so I went with CD6. That was after two cycles of coming off Soy so think that messed with my cycle. The cycle before that I did Ov on CD10 and had a 24 day cycle so if I were you I would BD like mad :winkwink: as I got +OPK and Ov'd all on the same day so we really missed the timing!!
> 
> Nise how are you??? might go and have a peak at your chart :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome Lucky, sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I am sure you will find plenty of info on IVF on this forum and we are here as support for you :flower:
> 
> I am ready to let the torch go after tonight...Jax....it's your turn :sex::sex:Click to expand...

Thanks Glowstar, I'm warming up in the wings to take on the responsibility!! We had a limber up last night (tee hee!!:haha:), I caught him unawares, so here goes!! But if you Ov early that means you've got a longer 'TWW' dunnit? Oh gawd, what am I going to do with myself??!!!:shrug:

Fingers Xed for you that things aren't as bad as you think this month... I wouldn't have a clue how to do all that temp stuff (maybe I should?!), think you're dead clever to work it all out!! Take care and here's some love n dust for you:dust:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Think this cycle is tits up...didn't BD on 2nd peak last night...I felt a bit dodgy and OH was too tired :growlmad::nope: had 3 days of flat temps.....so looks like haven't OV'd yet :shrug: was eally expecting to see a rise this morning but nope! to be honest though my cervix felt more medium yesterday and had creamy cm and today it's sticky...just temps don't seem to corralate to OV :wacko:

Hi Glowstar, how weird. I have just recorded a high day after 2 peak days, had ovulation pain yesterday and ewcm the day before so I too expected to see a temp rise this morning, but nothing! I'm still cursing fertility friend after she tricked me last month by telling me I ovulated on day 10 then changing it to day 14 after we'd given up bding. Wonder what she'll make of this contradiction?! Maybe we'll get our rise tomorrow, then join me in promising NOT to symptom spot  I was quite good last month but may even try to miss taking my temperature a few times if I am strong enough! Keep me posted.....

Spoomie x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Well ladies, just a quick post before I get the Eurostar home - THE OLD COW's COMING TO GET ME TODAY! Woke to a humungeous temperature drop and I was SO certain this was my month. Poo, poo, poo and bum.

Shame RebS, sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Think this cycle is tits up...didn't BD on 2nd peak last night...I felt a bit dodgy and OH was too tired :growlmad::nope: had 3 days of flat temps.....so looks like haven't OV'd yet :shrug: was eally expecting to see a rise this morning but nope! to be honest though my cervix felt more medium yesterday and had creamy cm and today it's sticky...just temps don't seem to corralate to OV :wacko:
> 
> Hi Glowstar, how weird. I have just recorded a high day after 2 peak days, had ovulation pain yesterday and ewcm the day before so I too expected to see a temp rise this morning, but nothing! I'm still cursing fertility friend after she tricked me last month by telling me I ovulated on day 10 then changing it to day 14 after we'd given up bding. Wonder what she'll make of this contradiction?! Maybe we'll get our rise tomorrow, then join me in promising NOT to symptom spot  I was quite good last month but may even try to miss taking my temperature a few times if I am strong enough! Keep me posted.....
> 
> Spoomie xClick to expand...

Phew....thought I was the only weird one :haha::haha: oh well....dunno what to suggest but it's actually made me feel better that you are in the same boat as me :wacko: I always say I'm not going to temp or poas but I just can't help myself...it's a terrible disease :winkwink: I have just text OH to tell him he better BD tonight :growlmad: not that I'm being demanding or anything :haha: I know it sounds peavish but I wanted to say it's YOUR fault it's not working as we never seem to get the BD's right and it's usually because he is tired :sleep: mind you...partly my fault as I panic and we start way to early so when the right time comes we are all shagged out :shrug:
Feel that this month is a write off :cry:


----------



## roothy

Reb S - sorry to hear the old witch turned up - its really pants!

Well ladies - CD11 - first cycle after MC - have ordered some preseed as have read lots about it on here. Had a play with the torch a couple of nights ago and have warned OH that will be much torch carrying over this next week or so!! :winkwink:
Prev used to ovulate about day 14 or 16. Have also got some OPKs to use - when would anyone start testing? I was thinking of starting tomorrow over the next week and see what happens. Do you have to test at any particular time of day - morning or evening? only have 5 test at present but more on the way from amazon


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Don't log in for a day or two and you ladies have a posting marathon. ;)

Glad to see so many positive attitudes out there, it often makes all the difference. I'm kind of disgusted with the level of hand holding, negativity, and rudeness on both the 1st and 2nd trimester boards so I have been taking it easy on the site. Hope someone gets somewhere with an over 35 and pregnant board. The regular ones often just don't cut it for our select group.

Good luck with the torch, ladies!


----------



## Reb S

Well, I've just had time to read back on all the posts I've missed. Honestly, off I go to Paris for the weekend - TO WORK...and you lot have loads of fun without me. 
Arse/age correlation; teen pregnancy threads - :rofl:

Ok - firstly thanks to you all for commiserations on the old bitch/witch on her way. I really thought I'd seen her off with loads of :sex: positive vibes, determined attitude; yes-baby; moon cup (hahaha - more like putting a Dyson up yer.....!) new vitamins - what else can we try?! ](*,)](*,)](*,) Thinking of soy now - anyone know what/where to buy/ how to use? Then I'm going to tie OH to the bed, :sex: every day and stand on my head for an hour after each time!

Now to personals - Glowstar and Spoomie - don't give up. Keep shagging away! 
Roothy - good luck with the torch, I'd get testing now if i were you - I O'd quite early after my MMC.
Ciarhwyfar - sorry you've not had much fun on the 1st and 2nd tri threads - those youngsters just don't have our maturity :winkwink: so keep with this madhouse!
LLBean - good going! The newly invented over-40's :bunny: trophy of this week goes to YOU! (Unless anyone can top that shagathon-marathon?)




LUCKY11 said:


> Me: 40years
> dh: 45years
> trying to conceive 2 years
> recent 1st ivf ended in missed miscarraige at 8 wks totally unexpected have d and c this week.
> We are devestated.looking for success stories after ivf miscarraige please

Finally, Lucky - huge welcome to you :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know exactly how you feel, because that's exactly what happened to us - successful IVF, then MMC at about 7-10 weeks. It's a complete roller-coaster and a horrible, horrible shock after such elation. We're still holding off on another round of IVF - we're 'unexplained infertility' - have you had any thoughts yet on what to do? I can't give you a success story, YET! - but stick with us for lots of support. Also I found TTC after a loss very helpful x


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> LLBean - good going! The newly invented over-40's :bunny: trophy of this week goes to YOU! (Unless anyone can top that shagathon-marathon?)

ALRIGHT!!! I Got a Trophy, I got a Trophy, neener neener HAHAHAHAHA

Have fun in Paris for me...never been but hope to some day

Lets go ladies WE CAN DO THIS!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

well girls off to my next acupuncture session tomorrow and have have a really niggly sharp pain very low down on left tonight and positive opk's yesterday and today my OV was friday so this is weird maybe its the agnus cactus playing tricks on my body, im bloated and tired and have been since yesterday and very tearful so will tell her tomorrow and see what she says xx
Im really hoping that this is all good for us and that this is exactly what she is hoping should happen ? clueless personally but im sure i will find out tomorrow .
Good Luck Girls xxx


----------



## LLbean

inkdchick said:


> well girls off to my next acupuncture session tomorrow and have have a really niggly sharp pain very low down on left tonight and positive opk's yesterday and today my OV was friday so this is weird maybe its the agnus cactus playing tricks on my body, im bloated and tired and have been since yesterday and very tearful so will tell her tomorrow and see what she says xx
> Im really hoping that this is all good for us and that this is exactly what she is hoping should happen ? clueless personally but im sure i will find out tomorrow .
> Good Luck Girls xxx

Sounds good Inkd!!! Let us know!


----------



## inkdchick

aww thanks LLbean xx, good luck for you too hun its so exciting to think that this could really bring us the little ones we have been waiting for xx


----------



## Glowstar

I love, love, love you ladies :hugs::hugs:

Reb.....so sorry the witch got you.....on to another cycle of hope...and I will be hoping for you :winkwink:

LLBean....woo-hoo on the shagathon trophy :happydance: I BD'd around the same in December but a no go for me but your symptoms sound really promising...everything crossed for you xx

Ink....hope the accu is working for you, sounds like it is and giving you some real positive vibes :kiss:

Spoomie....I am holding out for a temp rise tomorrow and managed to coax OH into a BD tonight for good luck. I am kind of wondering if temps are off due to the clock change?? I had an unfilled circle yesterday even though I took it at the right time...time will tell I suppose :wacko:

Roothy...grab that torch with all your might and don't let it go for the next week xx

Ciar....I know what you mean about the youngsters, some of them have done my head in on the TTC threads I have visited. I def think there is a difference as you get older...they all seem so urgent and I do get that wholeheartedly, I know it sounds selfish but being 35+ def comes with a whole new suitcase full of baggage. 

On another note.....if any of you haven't tried soy you might want to have a look at the thread I am on. Although I took it for two cycles and it didn't work for me, there are a lot of ladies having a lot of success with it, some of them our age and some who have had IVF and trying another option.

I have just mentioned 'the plunger' aka mooncups/instead cups to OH and he gave me this look :shock:


----------



## pip7890

I've justed posted in the Forum Help & Testing Area with the request for an Over35 and Pregnant forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...-mods-can-we-have-forum-over-35-pregnant.html

If you think it would be a good idea please feel free to go there and post your support.

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## Nise

Well done Pip, have lent my support for what it's worth. 

Glowstar - no giving up on this cycle yet, had a quick gander at your chart and I'm not convinced O has happened yet. Maybe last months cycle was just one of those freaky things that happens every now and again. Sending you a shit load of PMA. and hope you got your dose of :spermy: tonight. :dust:

Not much to report my end - 4dpo and counting. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> Well ladies, just a quick post before I get the Eurostar home - THE OLD COW's COMING TO GET ME TODAY! Woke to a humungeous temperature drop and I was SO certain this was my month. Poo, poo, poo and bum.

Arsehats! :hugs: big hugs for you. Have a little cry and then jump back on :bike: knowing you're one more cycle closer to the goal. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar, good point, hadn't thought of the clocks changing. I remember now seeing an info box on fertility friend about this but never clicked on it - stupid of me as I might be better informed now if I had! Not sure I can sneak another bd in, DH is busy working and says he'll be up all night so not sure how well the suggestion would be received. Aren't you always so tired of bd by this time?! I've never managed to get to the 3rd day after +opk that SMEP recommends, we're just too old and tired by then!!! I know if you get pregnant this month and I don't then I'll be kicking myself for not having enough staying power . Let's hope for a temp rise tomorrow x


----------



## Nise

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar, good point, hadn't thought of the clocks changing. I remember now seeing an info box on fertility friend about this but never clicked on it - stupid of me as I might be better informed now if I had! Not sure I can sneak another bd in, DH is busy working and says he'll be up all night so not sure how well the suggestion would be received. Aren't you always so tired of bd by this time?! I've never managed to get to the 3rd day after +opk that SMEP recommends, we're just too old and tired by then!!! I know if you get pregnant this month and I don't then I'll be kicking myself for not having enough staying power . Let's hope for a temp rise tomorrow x

I saw what was in the box and it just said it was better not to change your usual time even though it would be an hour earlier than usual. Personally I expect that it might have made a small difference in some charts as I know from my sometimes erratic work schedule that when I have to take temps an hour earlier they are always slightly lower than they would have been. I guess things will even out again now though - just a bummer that it had to happen right around O time (was the same for me). :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Here in Queensland we have same time all year so no clock changing for us although would kill for daylight savings in summer but that's a whole other issue, some stupid people last time they held a refferendum voted no to clock change cos they thought the cows would get confused!!!!!!!!

anywhoo, time change or no I think my temp is trending downwards and will see a plummet in next day or so - 10dpo and witch normally shows on 13dpo.

I thought about getting one of those home fertility tests that tests your fsh levels and not taking the soy next cycle but wanna give it a few shots, I sort of didn't hold out much hope for this cycle anyway being first after miscarriage would been too much to ask I guess, but seem to think next cycle could be it - I think next month will be obsessive!! I have 2 readings one says girl april cycle bfp may and another that says boy August conceive or bfp.


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> Here in Queensland we have same time all year so no clock changing for us although would kill for daylight savings in summer but that's a whole other issue, some stupid people last time they held a refferendum voted no to clock change cos they thought the cows would get confused!!!!!!!!
> 
> anywhoo, time change or no I think my temp is trending downwards and will see a plummet in next day or so - 10dpo and witch normally shows on 13dpo.
> 
> I thought about getting one of those home fertility tests that tests your fsh levels and not taking the soy next cycle but wanna give it a few shots, I sort of didn't hold out much hope for this cycle anyway being first after miscarriage would been too much to ask I guess, but seem to think next cycle could be it - I think next month will be obsessive!! I have 2 readings one says girl april cycle bfp may and another that says boy August conceive or bfp.

the :mamafy: is what they worried about? are you serious? HAHAHAHAHA

I have to look at your chart and see what you say about your temps... now you got me thinking of that too...have you by chance peeked at mine today? I have been feeling weird on and off so holding on to hope.

Also, who gave you those "readings"? I would love to see what they say about me LOL


----------



## Glowstar

Great Idea Pip...have just lent my support :thumbup:

Well huge temp rise this morning so looks like I Ov'd yesterday.....suppose it could have been day before and slow rise :shrug: anyway still pee'd off as told OH I wanted a HIGH on the conception meter on FF and we only have a GOOD :wacko: Only had one HIGH since we started TTC in November...oh well the torture of the TWW begins.

Nise...your chart still looks OK to me...so fingers crossed :kiss:

While your on the subject of readings I have had 4 altogether, the first one was wrong said girl conceived January. The last 3 have ALL said the same thing....baby boy conceived June 2011 born March 2012...here is the last one I had. 

_Linking in around you, I feel your path is alot happier than its been in many years especially around relationship and family areas, I do feel you have alot of stress around your emotions at the moment, and this I see comes solely from wanting another child, as this shows to be on your mind almost all of the time

Im not initially seeing anything medically wrong and feel you may have already approached or discussed this with medical people, I do see strongly this is just a matter of timing,and I pick up too your worrying because of your age ( which isnt old at all ) I have alot of ladies who conceived well into their 40's, I feel also that you may have conceived with ease with your children you already have

You have a lovely lady linking in around you from the spirit world, I see an M initial around her, and she firstly says she is glad your life changed direction and that you have a happy, content and also secure relationship line around which is better for you in many ways, she also shows a child is coming in ahead, but you need to relax around this, I pick up here May and June as very highlighted around pregnancy for you, and when you start to relax and realise nothing is ending or changing in your path so you dont have to rush, things will become alot calmer and more balanced for you

I see clearly a baby boy born 2012, and see everything around your pregnancy as well and healthy and also your labour and birth too, your partner shows as very supportive and in general just a very happy times shows in your life

I feel your son completes your family, and spirit end by showing a lovely path awaiting you 

So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you every happiness  x
_


----------



## LLbean

Nice reading Glowstar...sounds promising!


----------



## Reb S

I like the fact that an entire country puts its cows first. 
Glowstar - good reading! Looks like June's your month. 

I'm OBSESSING today! I went over all my early posts for my IVF success and keep looking up the Lister clinic success rates and different Chinese doctors - I HATE the old :witch: Please, ladies - keep me sane - tell me I WILL GET PREGNANT! and that I don't have to do appalling IVF again.


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> I like the fact that an entire country puts its cows first.
> Glowstar - good reading! Looks like June's your month.
> 
> I'm OBSESSING today! I went over all my early posts for my IVF success and keep looking up the Lister clinic success rates and different Chinese doctors - I HATE the old :witch: Please, ladies - keep me sane - tell me I WILL GET PREGNANT! and that I don't have to do appalling IVF again.

YOU WILL SUCCEED!!!!

We will BOTH be BFP this month!

There, I've said it! :haha:


----------



## GraceFace

Reb S said:


> I like the fact that an entire country puts its cows first.
> Glowstar - good reading! Looks like June's your month.
> 
> I'm OBSESSING today! I went over all my early posts for my IVF success and keep looking up the Lister clinic success rates and different Chinese doctors - I HATE the old :witch: Please, ladies - keep me sane - tell me I WILL GET PREGNANT! and that I don't have to do appalling IVF again.

I keep telling myself to keep a positive outlook, so you do the same, k? I don't know your story, but I believe that when the time is right we will all get our BFPs. I don't spend time on this board for giggles or to stress myself out. You will get your BFP and I will to! 

Patience...If I could find it in myself to let things go as they will and concentrate on the projects I have waiting for me while I surf this page I would be much better off. Time would go more quickly. I do understand that much!

I'm considering trying soy iso's next month. This would be a big step for me and I must make my OH understand that time is limited at this point. I'm not stressing about the time. It's more about how much I give of myself to TTC that I'm worried about, if that makes any sense at all...This is what I find so stressful.


----------



## Jax41

pip7890 said:


> I've justed posted in the Forum Help & Testing Area with the request for an Over35 and Pregnant forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...-mods-can-we-have-forum-over-35-pregnant.html
> 
> If you think it would be a good idea please feel free to go there and post your support.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Pip x

Great idea Pip, I'll go stick my twopenneth in now!! It would be good too as it means that we can all be together driving ourselves nuts through the preg bit as well as the TTC stuff!!!:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> I like the fact that an entire country puts its cows first.
> Glowstar - good reading! Looks like June's your month.
> 
> I'm OBSESSING today! I went over all my early posts for my IVF success and keep looking up the Lister clinic success rates and different Chinese doctors - I HATE the old :witch: Please, ladies - keep me sane - tell me I WILL GET PREGNANT! and that I don't have to do appalling IVF again.

RebS - I'm telling you, you will get your BFP!!! Don't give up, keep going, we're with you all the way (well apart from the :sex: bit!!):hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Reb I truly believe you will get your BFP, I think we ALL will. It's nice to have each other to give a boost when we are feeling down...to give PMA in all the right places....and even if (scrap that WHEN) I do get a BFP, I won't leave this thread until every one of you gets yours too.:hugs:

Some idea's to give you some pma....chinese medicine, accu or soy iso???? I always feel better when I know I am actively doing something/planning ahead.


----------



## LLbean

ok... this is a CB cracked open... looking for thoughts...imput?


----------



## Reb S

:thumbup: Looks like a line...! Holding my breath.

Ladies - you're all fab! I've got tears in my eyes reading all your lovely positive vibes! (silly witch is making me VERY emotional!)
Glowstar - thanks for the ideas - I'm doing chinese medicine and acu already and thinking of asking her if I can mix in the soy, having read Garnet's soy thread. I shall rattle soon, with my multi-vits and chinese tea and God knows what else! Have got OH on mega-vits too, so we shall rattle together once the torch arrives this way! xx
Graceface - maybe we should try the soy together...


----------



## Reb S

Jax - :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

LLbean........:happydance::happydance:

RebS......hop over the the soy thread I am on if you want some inspiration and thinking of going that route :winkwink: quite a few older ladies on there too...a really nice bunch https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-424.html#post9901370


----------



## pip7890

If you believe you can then you're halfway there! We're all with you. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## GraceFace

Reb S said:


> :thumbup: Looks like a line...! Holding my breath.
> 
> Ladies - you're all fab! I've got tears in my eyes reading all your lovely positive vibes! (silly witch is making me VERY emotional!)
> Glowstar - thanks for the ideas - I'm doing chinese medicine and acu already and thinking of asking her if I can mix in the soy, having read Garnet's soy thread. I shall rattle soon, with my multi-vits and chinese tea and God knows what else! Have got OH on mega-vits too, so we shall rattle together once the torch arrives this way! xx
> Graceface - maybe we should try the soy together...

It's a deal! i messed up charting this month because I had to work for 3 days straight - over 40 hours in 3 days- and yesterday I didn't feel like doing much because i was so tired, but I did manage to help my daughter buy a truck! LOL! That was fun and, actually, worth the wait cause she only gets to buy her first vehicle once! Do you guys remember smiling ear to ear and giggling nonstop the when you got your first vehicle? LOL! So much fun!


----------



## Spoomie

GraceFace said:


> I keep telling myself to keep a positive outlook, so you do the same, k? I don't know your story, but I believe that when the time is right we will all get our BFPs. I don't spend time on this board for giggles or to stress myself out. You will get your BFP and I will to!
> 
> Patience...If I could find it in myself to let things go as they will and concentrate on the projects I have waiting for me while I surf this page I would be much better off. Time would go more quickly. I do understand that much!
> 
> I'm considering trying soy iso's next month. This would be a big step for me and I must make my OH understand that time is limited at this point. I'm not stressing about the time. It's more about how much I give of myself to TTC that I'm worried about, if that makes any sense at all...This is what I find so stressful.

Hey Grace

I know EXACTLY what you mean, well said! I am 43, lost at 12 weeks last November making 3 losses and 1 beautiful boy (I am a late starter, my son was born when I was 40, and I must be awfully clumsy to have lost 3 babies!) so I am pretty hopeful that it will happen again. I am really struggling to get over the loss but SO much of me wishes I could just let things go and get on with life. I replied to your post a couple of nights ago to say that I have started running again in an effort to reengage with my real life but, in truth, this obsession follows me around all day every day. It occupies my thoughts even when I'm doing/thinking of other things. it is so terribly draining and I wish I could file it away. The forum, particularly this thread, is a true comfort and support but at the same time BnB also fuels my obsession.

We will get our longed for babies and will look back on this time and wonder why we stressed so much, please God x


----------



## GraceFace

Spoomie said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> I keep telling myself to keep a positive outlook, so you do the same, k? I don't know your story, but I believe that when the time is right we will all get our BFPs. I don't spend time on this board for giggles or to stress myself out. You will get your BFP and I will to!
> 
> Patience...If I could find it in myself to let things go as they will and concentrate on the projects I have waiting for me while I surf this page I would be much better off. Time would go more quickly. I do understand that much!
> 
> I'm considering trying soy iso's next month. This would be a big step for me and I must make my OH understand that time is limited at this point. I'm not stressing about the time. It's more about how much I give of myself to TTC that I'm worried about, if that makes any sense at all...This is what I find so stressful.
> 
> Hey Grace
> 
> I know EXACTLY what you mean, well said! I am 43, lost at 12 weeks last November making 3 losses and 1 beautiful boy (I am a late starter, my son was born when I was 40, and I must be awfully clumsy to have lost 3 babies!) so I am pretty hopeful that it will happen again. I am really struggling to get over the loss but SO much of me wishes I could just let things go and get on with life. I replied to your post a couple of nights ago to say that I have started running again in an effort to reengage with my real life but, in truth, this obsession follows me around all day every day. It occupies my thoughts even when I'm doing/thinking of other things. it is so terribly draining and I wish I could file it away. The forum, particularly this thread, is a true comfort and support but at the same time BnB also fuels my obsession.
> 
> We will get our longed for babies and will look back on this time and wonder why we stressed so much, please God xClick to expand...

Oh Spoomie! That is exactly how I feel! It's like things have stopped for me. Everything seems much less important now, but I know life must go on and I HAVE to get things done around my house. I'm not talking about the normal cleaning and whatnot. I'm renovating a hundred year old house. That in itself has been a huge amount of work and it never ends! This is where all my free time has gone, and the work isn't the same as taking time for myself to exercise. I had hoped it would be, but alas, my arse has grown as a result of putting the house on the front burner. 

I'm sorry for your losses. There was a news article about mc's and it said that the grief of those losses stays a very long time, even with success after. I hope you have been able to work through those emotions and are ok. I believe that, even though this sounds cliche, with the losses, there is hope. You have conceived not long ago and you will again! 

Thank you for your kind words. It feels good ot get it out. This is the hardest time for me- the 2ww before, because I know another cycle has gone without success and I want ice cream and cookies to make me feel better! LOL! Not good for the back end at all and such a vicious cycle!:hugs:


----------



## Nise

Well Graceface I have some very good news for you. Check this link out and never feel guilty about ice cream again. 

I know exactly what you ladies are talking about re ttc kind of taking over your life and thoughts, it is so hard to just relax with it, it doesn't matter how busy you are or what you're doing somehow it will always come and invade the day. I also hate the 2ww - I have a 15 day luteal phase so it seems to go on and on and on. 

Good work on the pregnancy forum Pip, looks like we might be making some headway, will be nice to have somewhere to aspire to. 

Haven't got time for individual replies today, will hopefully get a better stalk over the weekend, but I hope everyone is well and happy. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

:dohh: forgot to attache the link! Here it is

www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17368431/ns/health-pregnancy/


----------



## LLbean

here is my bummer info on the CB digital

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html


----------



## Glowstar

Wow!!! that is a bummer :growlmad: your not out yet though :winkwink:

Spoomie...did you get your temp rise? I got mine this morning :winkwink:


----------



## Nise

Glowstar said:


> Wow!!! that is a bummer :growlmad: your not out yet though :winkwink:
> 
> Spoomie...did you get your temp rise? I got mine this morning :winkwink:

:yipee: That's one lovely, don't argue with this bad boy temp rise. :thumbup:


----------



## roothy

Evening ladies - well i am CD12 today and started doing OPKs yesterday. 
The test yest was negative and today is still technically negative but I have a faint second line today so am hoping this is the start of my peak!! :happydance:
Getting ready for that torch!


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Wow!!! that is a bummer :growlmad: your not out yet though :winkwink:
> 
> Spoomie...did you get your temp rise? I got mine this morning :winkwink:

Hi Glowstar

I saw earlier on this evening that you got a great temp rise this morning, good job!! Now you're officially in the 2ww..... Bit less clear cut for me; I did get a rise this am, not a terribly convincing one, but a rise nonetheless so will see what tomorrow brings. Was wondering if it's possible to get a CBFM peak reading and subsequently NOT to ovulate??? Would be weird if I didn't as I know I've ovulated every month since m/c. Chart is a bit vague as I was ill over Saturday and Sunday so my temps were artificially sky high, but I knew I was yet to ovulate. If I leave them in, my chart looks confusing and if I leave them out, my chart looks empty?! Either way, I feel like I'm getting my own back on FF for stuffing me around last month, now it's her turn to be confused - ha ha x


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C...dying to hear how you are doing today... I spied on your chart and I believe I saw a slight temp rise... so I am rooting for you!


----------



## Miss_C

My temp lifted slightly this morning but don't believe my chart is triphaisic, too scared to poas as I am certain it will be a bfn and I just need to get through tomorrow before I can do it if witchy hasn't showed by then, just hope she doesn't come tomorrow cos that will just be a slap in the face. I have been a woman obsessed checking cm and digging to see if there is any hint of her coming cp is still high and firmly closed so that says no to a bfp as well but also not that the witch is coming either, maybe all the digging has sent it off scared!! my back is still killing me but I am certain it is back related and not witch or bfp related, I think I have pulled something, maybe my bowen lady can fix it for me. She certainly got my temp to shift last week! So hopefully today will send my temp up and those hcg levels rocketing or the opposite BUT not tomorrow please.

edit, just did a comparison of all my charts and I am a bloody text book case I swear, fall back temp 4dpo, and temp plummet 12dpo. Tomorrow is 12 dpo, who wants to throw away some money on a bet it won't happen:-(


----------



## Glowstar

Ooooo the torch passes to you Roothy :thumbup:

Spoomie, can you link to your chart? Don't worry mine isn't that clear cut either :wacko: temp back down again this morning....but then suppose with such a big rise yesterday if it was going to go any higher it would be sky high. At the moment I have switched it to Monitor for Ov detection rather than advanced so will see what temps do over next few days. I hate this part....because you are pretty sure you have Ov'd but those damn temps don't want to play ball which kind of leaves you in limbo not really knowing wether you are safe to shut the snatch doors or not :winkwink::haha:
I suppose anything is possible...ie; not to ovulate but to be honest I think if you have been ovulating you'll be OK. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Miss_C said:


> My temp lifted slightly this morning but don't believe my chart is triphaisic, too scared to poas as I am certain it will be a bfn and I just need to get through tomorrow before I can do it if witchy hasn't showed by then, just hope she doesn't come tomorrow cos that will just be a slap in the face. I have been a woman obsessed checking cm and digging to see if there is any hint of her coming cp is still high and firmly closed so that says no to a bfp as well but also not that the witch is coming either, maybe all the digging has sent it off scared!! my back is still killing me but I am certain it is back related and not witch or bfp related, I think I have pulled something, maybe my bowen lady can fix it for me. She certainly got my temp to shift last week! So hopefully today will send my temp up and those hcg levels rocketing or the opposite BUT not tomorrow please.
> 
> edit, just did a comparison of all my charts and I am a bloody text book case I swear, fall back temp 4dpo, and temp plummet 12dpo. Tomorrow is 12 dpo, who wants to throw away some money on a bet it won't happen:-(

I am keeping everything crossed because I think your chart looks good :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

thanks glowy mate but if I overlay all my non pregnancy charts this one is identical, I have text book predictable cycles :-(


----------



## Reb S

Me too, Miss C! It's very annoying that we're so perfect, but nothing happens! Good luck to all those entering the 2ww; and roothie, go for it with that torch, girl!
Anyone know anything about NHP fertility plus vitamins? I bought them, but now it seems they're stuffed full of B vits - I thought that was a bad idea? x


----------



## inkdchick

hi im now in the 2ww about 5dpo now i think, well period is due on 7th april so that gives you an indication as im only 24 day cycles, although now ive been taking agnus cactus and having acupuncture this cycle who know when it will show lol.
Good luck to everyone in the 2ww Come On All BFP's for this thread xx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> Me too, Miss C! It's very annoying that we're so perfect, but nothing happens! Good luck to all those entering the 2ww; and roothie, go for it with that torch, girl!
> Anyone know anything about NHP fertility plus vitamins? I bought them, but now it seems they're stuffed full of B vits - I thought that was a bad idea? x


Me Reb S, I used to take them but also seem to remember my Dr saying don't take anything with Vit B, she also said if you're a healthy weight, diet and all that malarky you don't need the supplments, just Folic Acid and lots of :sex:....so after my last lot of NHP Fert+ vits (December) I decided to stop them (apart from the fact they cost a flippin fortune!!) and I can't say that I feel any different to when I was stuffing myself full of them. I'm doing acupuncture though and if nothing else it chills me out... Have you thought of Homeopathy (I used to work with one) and they can do a lot to help us TTC'rs or if you really want to get the Vits right then Foresight Preconceptual Care get you to do a hair analysis test thingy and then match vits to you, might be worth checking them out? Loads of luv and hugs:hugs:xXx


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Jax - good advice. I'm going to google B vits as I remember something about it on another forum. I'm trying to leave no stone unturned but it's getting a bit silly now!!! The hair test sounds interesting - I'm going to talk to my Chinese doctor (she's English, really!) and see what she thinks about it all. Going to keep OH taking vits though as he needs the zinc for his super spermy! :spermy:
Inkdchick - good luck for the 2ww and LOVE the new picture x


----------



## GraceFace

inkdchick said:


> hi im now in the 2ww about 5dpo now i think, well period is due on 7th april so that gives you an indication as im only 24 day cycles, although now ive been taking agnus cactus and having acupuncture this cycle who know when it will show lol.
> Good luck to everyone in the 2ww Come On All BFP's for this thread xx :hugs: :dust:

I finally got a good length cycle on this last one at 24 days. It's been rough coming back from that depo shot that I had almost a year ago. Definitely would not have taken it had I been forwarned of ALL of the cons...

Hope the 2ww goes by quickly and you get a BFP!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> Thanks Jax - good advice. I'm going to google B vits as I remember something about it on another forum. I'm trying to leave no stone unturned but it's getting a bit silly now!!! The hair test sounds interesting - I'm going to talk to my Chinese doctor (she's English, really!) and see what she thinks about it all. Going to keep OH taking vits though as he needs the zinc for his super spermy! :spermy:
> Inkdchick - good luck for the 2ww and LOVE the new picture x

Foresight seem to have a HUGE success rate, I had the hair analysis done (it was v interesting, they can do it for OH too) but didn't commit to the vits as then found the NHP one's and decided on them as they're all combined, although not specifically tailored to you, and it seemed easier, but maybe it'd be worth going back to it, you've got me thinking too!! Don't worry, you keep turning those stones you know we're all paranoid TTC nutters!!:haha:xXx


----------



## GraceFace

Nise said:


> :dohh: forgot to attache the link! Here it is
> 
> www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17368431/ns/health-pregnancy/

Well, THANK YOU Nise! With that point made, I am not giving up on my cheese or ice cream addiction! I will indulge with a lesser helping though. :)


----------



## LLbean

Miss C I hope you are surprised this time around

I did the IC this am and BFN...maybe the witch is heading back... I just swear I have been feeling pregnant... as in like in the later stages of it! The bloat thing is crazy and even my hubby thinks so...oh well, it's not over yet I guess...but to not see even a hint of a line in the 10MIU IC kind of deflated me


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> Miss C I hope you are surprised this time around
> 
> I did the IC this am and BFN...maybe the witch is heading back... I just swear I have been feeling pregnant... as in like in the later stages of it! The bloat thing is crazy and even my hubby thinks so...oh well, it's not over yet I guess...but to not see even a hint of a line in the 10MIU IC kind of deflated me

Aw, Elizabeth, I do understand the heartbreak. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Miss C I hope you are surprised this time around
> 
> I did the IC this am and BFN...maybe the witch is heading back... I just swear I have been feeling pregnant... as in like in the later stages of it! The bloat thing is crazy and even my hubby thinks so...oh well, it's not over yet I guess...but to not see even a hint of a line in the 10MIU IC kind of deflated me
> 
> Aw, Elizabeth, I do understand the heartbreak. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm fine though...other than just throwing my back out from a sneeze...like 5 minutes ago...yowzah!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Miss C I hope you are surprised this time around
> 
> I did the IC this am and BFN...maybe the witch is heading back... I just swear I have been feeling pregnant... as in like in the later stages of it! The bloat thing is crazy and even my hubby thinks so...oh well, it's not over yet I guess...but to not see even a hint of a line in the 10MIU IC kind of deflated me
> 
> Aw, Elizabeth, I do understand the heartbreak. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine though...other than just throwing my back out from a sneeze...like 5 minutes ago...yowzah!Click to expand...

LOL! Must have been a humdinger! Well, the sun is out and it's time to go for a brisk walk. I'll check back in later with you lovely ladies!


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Ooooo the torch passes to you Roothy :thumbup:
> 
> Spoomie, can you link to your chart? Don't worry mine isn't that clear cut either :wacko: temp back down again this morning....but then suppose with such a big rise yesterday if it was going to go any higher it would be sky high. At the moment I have switched it to Monitor for Ov detection rather than advanced so will see what temps do over next few days. I hate this part....because you are pretty sure you have Ov'd but those damn temps don't want to play ball which kind of leaves you in limbo not really knowing wether you are safe to shut the snatch doors or not :winkwink::haha:
> I suppose anything is possible...ie; not to ovulate but to be honest I think if you have been ovulating you'll be OK. :hugs:

Hi Glowstar

Thanks, I think you're right, we'll see what tomorrow brings. I think it's actually that I ovulated on cd15 instead of 14 so I'm stressing over nothing. See what you think. I *think* I've given the right link to my chart below, remember I said I was ill on Saturday and Sunday so when I take those temps out, it looks much more likely that I've ovulated and am on a slow rise. Constantly trying to replicate the chart of 28th August which was my last pregnancy and, while I will be trying not to symptom spot, I can guarantee that I WILL be comparing this month's chart to that one - sigh.

How do I attach my chart to the bottom of all my posts? I'm pretty sure I've seen that some people do this. Now my geriatric status is showing as my ICT ineptitude comes to the fore!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fe52c


----------



## Glowstar

Do any of you ladies suffer from spotting before AF due? One of the ladies on the soy thread did. She had twins by IVF and now has a BFP from soy and natural progesterone cream...just another thought...to add to the many we think of everyday :blush:
It's awful isn't it...you would do almost anything for that BFP :shrug: I hope one of us get's one this cycle FX'd :hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Reb S said:


> Me too, Miss C! It's very annoying that we're so perfect, but nothing happens! Good luck to all those entering the 2ww; and roothie, go for it with that torch, girl!
> Anyone know anything about NHP fertility plus vitamins? I bought them, but now it seems they're stuffed full of B vits - I thought that was a bad idea? x

Hi Hun
I'm on the NHP fertility plus capsules. They were recommended to me by my acupuncturist . The b vits are good for lengthening your luteal phase if it's short. They also help with progesterone levels in the tww. They cost a bloody fortune. I get mine tax free from an online shop in Jersey. They work out at £17.99. They are formulated by dr marilyn glenville a leading womens health nutritionist. Xx


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies

Miss_C I've got everything crossed for you. AF is :ban:

Spoomie - I reckon you might well have O'd on CD15 too - That temp spike doesn't help matters at all - do you get crosshairs if you take it out?

Glowstar - I always have a little spotting just before AF and sometimes for a day after.

Reb-S - I use a plain old vit b complex from boots. I also take Vits C & D, Liquid chlorophyll, royal jelly, Omega 3, folic acid and epo before O. I changed to this mix of supplements after a lot of research (I've been doing them for just over 3 months now and I have found the last 2 cycles that I have managed to push O to a more respectable CD13 instead of CD10 - my luteal phase has remained the same (usually 15 days with AF arriving 16 dpo). This time last year I stopped doing chinese medicine as I found my follicular phase getting shorter and shorter despite the fact the practitioner was trying to get it longer! I've also done 3 cycles on soy which didn't make the slightest difference to anything at all - nor did it cause any side effects I took 100mg of soy isoflavones which is equal to 50mg of clomid. I am also trying to drink a lot more water! (but I just can't do 2 litres without spending most of the day on the loo)!


----------



## inkdchick

my progesterone drops too in the tww and was recommended by my acupuncturist to take agnus cactus which i get from holland and barratt 400mg each 2 four times a day with food and so far she says it seems to be working as my face has broken out but we will see only got til tues next to find out.
She recommended them as they are natural and no chemicals as chemicals will stop us getting pregnant and do more harm than good so she says and she has 38 years exerience in treating infertility so i can only assume she is right.
Good luck girls xx


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo the torch passes to you Roothy :thumbup:
> 
> Spoomie, can you link to your chart? Don't worry mine isn't that clear cut either :wacko: temp back down again this morning....but then suppose with such a big rise yesterday if it was going to go any higher it would be sky high. At the moment I have switched it to Monitor for Ov detection rather than advanced so will see what temps do over next few days. I hate this part....because you are pretty sure you have Ov'd but those damn temps don't want to play ball which kind of leaves you in limbo not really knowing wether you are safe to shut the snatch doors or not :winkwink::haha:
> I suppose anything is possible...ie; not to ovulate but to be honest I think if you have been ovulating you'll be OK. :hugs:
> 
> Hi Glowstar
> 
> Thanks, I think you're right, we'll see what tomorrow brings. I think it's actually that I ovulated on cd15 instead of 14 so I'm stressing over nothing. See what you think. I *think* I've given the right link to my chart below, remember I said I was ill on Saturday and Sunday so when I take those temps out, it looks much more likely that I've ovulated and am on a slow rise. Constantly trying to replicate the chart of 28th August which was my last pregnancy and, while I will be trying not to symptom spot, I can guarantee that I WILL be comparing this month's chart to that one - sigh.
> 
> How do I attach my chart to the bottom of all my posts? I'm pretty sure I've seen that some people do this. Now my geriatric status is showing as my ICT ineptitude comes to the fore!!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fe52cClick to expand...

Hi Spoomie...how weird that you look to have Ov'd on that last high too :wacko: at least you have 2 nice consecutive temp rises :winkwink: I would go with CD15 and pray for another rise for you for tomorrow :hugs: If you want to link to FF charts....you can create a 'ticker' , it's under sharing, and tickers. It will take you through the process of creating it, images etc and then it will give you a code, you need to go into your BnB user cp and edit your signature and then copy and paste the code there. :thumbup:

On another note....while some of you ladies like acupuncture, I have just been reading some of the over 40 TTC stories on FF and one lady said that she tried abdominal massage?? she actually said you can do it at home with any kind of home massager. Not quite sure what it does or when you do it but she swore that's what got her her BFP :shrug: just one of many avenue's for us to explore :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks for your vitamin thoughts, ladies. I think we should all get together when our kids've grown up :headspin: and open 'the over 40's club for fertility' - with all these ideas running round we can conquer anything! 
I will look for the online shop in Jersey - my vits were hugely more expensive than that! x


----------



## mrsdh

Reb S said:


> Thanks for your vitamin thoughts, ladies. I think we should all get together when our kids've grown up :headspin: and open 'the over 40's club for fertility' - with all these ideas running round we can conquer anything!
> I will look for the online shop in Jersey - my vits were hugely more expensive than that! x

Hun I think it's called 40fide.com ? Again my acupuncturist suggested that site to save money ! Xx


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Glowstar, I think I managed it! xx


----------



## LLbean

so tomorrow is April Fools... lets hope the HPKs don't "fool" us too...maybe we should test on Saturday instead LOL


----------



## Miss_C

what a crappy day, I am so so so so so so stupid. Temp took another jump this morning so I thought it was a sign for good things to come and take away the sadness of today - WRONG!!!!!!!

Has anyone heard of anyone experiencing very definite negatives with IC's but getting a positive with an FRER. My chart points all signs to a bfp but IC test says a stark no. I am totally skint and can't afford to waste an FRER.

My LP is normally 13 days and I normally see a plummet today in temps today on 12dpo but it bloomin well went up again so felt for sure an ic would show. Could it be I implanted later and therefore not showing yet.

I am just totally confused and desperate for some good news today - it would have been ziggy's morph scan today and it is also the 6 year anniversry of my best friend dying.

Anyone got any ideas - what would you do?


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> what a crappy day, I am so so so so so so stupid. Temp took another jump this morning so I thought it was a sign for good things to come and take away the sadness of today - WRONG!!!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone heard of anyone experiencing very definite negatives with IC's but getting a positive with an FRER. My chart points all signs to a bfp but IC test says a stark no. I am totally skint and can't afford to waste an FRER.
> 
> My LP is normally 13 days and I normally see a plummet today in temps today on 12dpo but it bloomin well went up again so felt for sure an ic would show. Could it be I implanted later and therefore not showing yet.
> 
> I am just totally confused and desperate for some good news today - it would have been ziggy's morph scan today and it is also the 6 year anniversry of my best friend dying.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas - what would you do?

well I am on the same boat... but I caved and went to get 2 more FRER...will try in the am to see. I got the IC that are "supposedly" 10miu sensitive but man the was a clear no.... I swear to God I feel pregnant... if that makes any sense.

I hope we both get clearer answers tomorrow. My temp did not go up though... but then again my thermometer fluctuates so much I take several readings and stick with the one I got the most of...yeah bad huh.

And tomorrow is April Fools day too so ... hope we are NOT fooled on this.

:hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

it's 10:20 am on April fools day here already!!


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> it's 10:20 am on April fools day here already!!

then maybe that's it...wait till tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

OK so I am weak as all hell today and I did another IC and nothing so grabbed an frer for the hell of it, I am beyond caring today and...........

https://forum.birth.com.au/members/miss_c-albums-operation+bring+back+ziggy-picture22778-photo0362.jpg

can you see it too?

not getting uber excited yet cos I have had this happen twice before with super feint lines and AF show up a couple of days late. Ziggy was very clear at 12dpo so we'll see what the next few days brings but I guess this is my glimmer of light on a dark day


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C! so weird as was reading through the posts and looked at your chart before getting to this page...I CAN see that second line hun!! I can see it!!!!!! :happydance: You had a little bit of a dip at 10dpo and today is only 12dpo...maybe it's going to take until 14dpo to see a really string line...they say hcg doubles every 3 days??? I def think that's the start of a BFP!!!!


----------



## Miss_C

oh gosh I hope so, that was with 2mu, did another this arvo after a 3.5hr wait and nothing nada zilch zip!

Hopefully it is a late implant - ah well only a few more days to wait.

Come on you little ancient eggy you can do it - get out your zimmer frame and turn on your pacemaker - keep digging, burrow in there I promise it;s a ice safe place, I will look after you!!


----------



## Reb S

Go on, Miss C, yes, ancient little egg - GO GO GO ! 40-ish years young, you can do it!
Mrsdh, thanks for the shop info - will look it up x
Well, I've decided to up the ante this month with keeping OH's swimmers mega-moving. We're going to light up the torch from now (day 3) right through! The ultimate shagathon. Started well...! :blush:


----------



## Jax41

C'mon Miss C's little eggy, you can do it!! Snuggle up and keep safe xXx
RebS good luck with the vits (I googled Vit B too after our posts yesterday and MrsDH is right, it's supposed to assist LP, so not sure where we got the ? over it??!!). My, you is starting early with that ole torch on the warm up laps, I'm on CD14 and going for the sprint this weekend!!!:winkwink:x


----------



## roothy

Fingers crossed for Miss C

As for you Reb S - pace yourself girl - you'll be the doing the John wayne walk if you're not careful :winkwink:

I am now dy 14 - still got faint second line on OPK. CM changing but not yet egg white. Started the baby tango last night :blush: - slept thru alarm clock this morning because of it! In a few days it will be a baby sloooowdance.....must be our age or something !!!!


----------



## Glowstar

roothy said:


> Fingers crossed for Miss C
> 
> As for you Reb S - pace yourself girl - you'll be the doing the John wayne walk if you're not careful :winkwink:
> 
> I am now dy 14 - still got faint second line on OPK. CM changing but not yet egg white. Started the baby tango last night :blush: - slept thru alarm clock this morning because of it! In a few days it will be a baby sloooowdance.....must be our age or something !!!!

By the end it's like....."wipe me when you've finished" or "in....out...and put the kettle on" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Garnet

Miss_C said:


> OK so I am weak as all hell today and I did another IC and nothing so grabbed an frer for the hell of it, I am beyond caring today and...........
> 
> https://forum.birth.com.au/members/miss_c-albums-operation+bring+back+ziggy-picture22778-photo0362.jpg
> 
> can you see it too?
> 
> not getting uber excited yet cos I have had this happen twice before with super feint lines and AF show up a couple of days late. Ziggy was very clear at 12dpo so we'll see what the next few days brings but I guess this is my glimmer of light on a dark day

I see a second line...:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C I see second the line!!!!!:yipee:

So happy for you... I do hope it sticks!

as for me I believe I am out and way too early (which scares me more) I started spotting today and both 10MIU IC as well as FRER gave BFNs so...the Shagaton trophy is on the wall yet nothing accomplished


----------



## bellamamma

Looking good Miss C!! Fingers and toes tightly crossed! I've never gotten a pos before my af was due, so it can just be too early for a good strong line, every pg is different, too! Will be watching for good news...

Reb S - I took regular Vit B complex before (50 mg) to lengthen my LP which it did, I had ones from the states, but they didn't cost much at all...

For all of you that take soy isos, what's the supposed benefits?? When I was checking into them yesterday at health store, she told me they were for menopause and not to take them, what's the scoop??
I'm taking some agnus castus to hopefully help out these weird cycles and af I've had for the last few months, inked - think I saw you take it too? what do you use it for?


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Bella, the Soy is supposed to make you hyper ovulate but depends what CD you take it on...basically you take it like clomid...so for 50mg of Clomid you would take 100mg of Soy. For a healthier stronger egg it's supposed to be CD3-7.....for better follicles it's CD2-6...some people with longer cycles take them CD5-9.
Anyone would say don't take them as it is a menopause treatment...but then so is Agnus Castus as my mother-in-law is taking that as she's just come off HRT. 
I took it for two cycles and it didn't work for me...but there are a lot of people it has worked for. I did have a bit of a wonky cycle when I stopped taking them though but not whilst I was taking them. The 2nd time taking them CD2-6 I ovulated on CD10 and had a 14 day LP so one of my shorter cycles. I did have a lot of ovulation cramps and got very positive OPK's with them. 
I think I might try another 2 cycles in a month or so if no BFP :winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

I saw the line straight away Miss C and I'm posting via my mobile!!! Fingers crossed for you. All my ICs were lighter than the Superdrug tests i did even though they are both 10miu. 

Hello everyone else. 

Pip x


----------



## roothy

Glowstar;9933680
By the end it's like....."wipe me when you've finished" or "in....out...and put the kettle on" :rofl::rofl::rofl:[/QUOTE said:

> Love to be a fly on your bedroom wall!!!! :winkwink::winkwink:
> Mind you this is only 1st cycle TTC after mc and I already feel like investing in a turkey baster :haha::haha:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Miss_C, your twin here! Crossing everything for you.

Bellamamma
I take vitex agnus castus as a part of prescription from my herbalist. It's supposed to regulate your cycle - both follicular and luteal phase irregularities I think - and although I don't have issues around this I take it as a general TTC aid. I have read that soy and vitex cancel each other out though, so drop it if you decide to go down the soy route.

Glowstar
Much more convincing temp rise today for me. I've taken my 2 sick days out of my calendar as they were confusing my good friend FF. How goes it for you?

Spoomie x


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Hi Miss_C, your twin here! Crossing everything for you.
> 
> Bellamamma
> I take vitex agnus castus as a part of prescription from my herbalist. It's supposed to regulate your cycle - both follicular and luteal phase irregularities I think - and although I don't have issues around this I take it as a general TTC aid. I have read that soy and vitex cancel each other out though, so drop it if you decide to go down the soy route.
> 
> Glowstar
> Much more convincing temp rise today for me. I've taken my 2 sick days out of my calendar as they were confusing my good friend FF. How goes it for you?
> 
> Spoomie x

Your temps look great now :winkwink: After mine dropping a bit yesterday it's gone back up again today so that's encouraging. I overlayed my chart with my other two and it looks a bit different?? The pattern before OV is quite different as I seemed to have a gradual drop before Ov and then a steady rise, this cycle I kind of had a good few low flattish temps before OV :shrug: I'd also had steady rises where as this cycle a really sharp rise..then a drop then another rise. Will see what temps do next couple of days and then will set detection back to Advanced and see what it does :shrug: I know I have Ov'd though as from CD14 my cervix was much firmer and practically closed. 

We are on the same cycle now and same DPO so it's nice to have someone to obsess with :haha:
EDITED TO ADD: just changed FF to advanced and got my crosshairs...CD14.


----------



## Glowstar

Who wants to see a pic of my dog.....I bred her myself and she is qualified for Crufts for life.....this is Lola 

https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/P8020027.JPG

https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/lola_head.JPG


----------



## Miss_C

OMG she's gorgeous glowie, I have a Jack Russell who is a full pedigree his dad was a champion - highly strung nutcase though!!


----------



## mrsdh

Glowstar said:


> Who wants to see a pic of my dog.....I bred her myself and she is qualified for Crufts for life.....this is Lola
> 
> https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/P8020027.JPG
> 
> https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/lola_head.JPG

aww i want one! :)


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Miss C...is yours a Parson Russell Terrier? I have a friend who breeds them and has a few champions....lovely little dogs :winkwink:

Here is my oldest daughter

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/184276_203063673043252_100000188612601_899410_3900012_n.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/168398_195662083783411_100000188612601_840214_4525074_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## maryanne67

Glowstar said:


> Who wants to see a pic of my dog.....I bred her myself and she is qualified for Crufts for life.....this is Lola
> 
> https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/P8020027.JPG
> 
> https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/lola_head.JPG

AWWW she is gorgeous glowstar , i have a black cocker spaniel kc reg full pedigree and i love her to bits but i`d love to have another 1 but a blue roan

good luck missc it was my temp rise that stayed over 37c that got me suspicious of my bfp but tested day b4 af due bfn then day after af due bfp ,it sounds promising for you so gl n :dust:

gl every1 else n :dust:


----------



## LoopyLou1971

hello ladies,
we have been ttc for the past 2 months, already have 4 other children, 20,18,16 & 11 .... my periods are ALWAYS regular, and heavy & painful, this month though i have had a few symptoms that i thought were pregnancy symptoms, a few days b4 AF was due, i had bad cramping off and on, then a bit of blood when i wiped the day after, sorry tmi, then i was 4 days late !!! which i never am .... anyway i started spotting and after a few hours i think AF came, i say think, because its lighter than usual and after 2 days almost stopped, i am usually on for 5-7 days .... im confused, and i feel a bit silly for writing this, but could it b possible to be pregnant ??? im still exhausted, hungry, windy (lol) very emotional etc ..... but most of all, very confused xxx


----------



## Miss_C

LoopyLou1971 said:


> hello ladies,
> we have been ttc for the past 2 months, already have 4 other children, 20,18,16 & 11 .... my periods are ALWAYS regular, and heavy & painful, this month though i have had a few symptoms that i thought were pregnancy symptoms, a few days b4 AF was due, i had bad cramping off and on, then a bit of blood when i wiped the day after, sorry tmi, then i was 4 days late !!! which i never am .... anyway i started spotting and after a few hours i think AF came, i say think, because its lighter than usual and after 2 days almost stopped, i am usually on for 5-7 days .... im confused, and i feel a bit silly for writing this, but could it b possible to be pregnant ??? im still exhausted, hungry, windy (lol) very emotional etc ..... but most of all, very confused xxx

have you tested? coulda been a chemical coulda been an IB! test I say


----------



## Glowstar

maryanne67 said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Who wants to see a pic of my dog.....I bred her myself and she is qualified for Crufts for life.....this is Lola
> 
> https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/P8020027.JPG
> 
> https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/lola_head.JPG
> 
> AWWW she is gorgeous glowstar , i have a black cocker spaniel kc reg full pedigree and i love her to bits but i`d love to have another 1 but a blue roan
> 
> good luck missc it was my temp rise that stayed over 37c that got me suspicious of my bfp but tested day b4 af due bfn then day after af due bfp ,it sounds promising for you so gl n :dust:
> 
> gl every1 else n :dust:Click to expand...

There's a very good chance I would know her pedigree or who bred her :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

LoopyLou1971 said:


> hello ladies,
> we have been ttc for the past 2 months, already have 4 other children, 20,18,16 & 11 .... my periods are ALWAYS regular, and heavy & painful, this month though i have had a few symptoms that i thought were pregnancy symptoms, a few days b4 AF was due, i had bad cramping off and on, then a bit of blood when i wiped the day after, sorry tmi, then i was 4 days late !!! which i never am .... anyway i started spotting and after a few hours i think AF came, i say think, because its lighter than usual and after 2 days almost stopped, i am usually on for 5-7 days .... im confused, and i feel a bit silly for writing this, but could it b possible to be pregnant ??? im still exhausted, hungry, windy (lol) very emotional etc ..... but most of all, very confused xxx

Hi Loopy! don't think your silly!!!! that's what we are all here for...support.
I have read loads of stories of people thinking they have AF (period) and it's actually not, especially if it's older brown blood. MissC is right....it could have been an implantation bleed....have you tested? if not pop to Superdrug, there tests are supposed to be pretty good :winkwink:


----------



## Nise

Morning Ladies, Gosh am I glad it's the weekend, has been an exhausting week. Am just stuck in the middle of the 2ww - I hate it here, the euphoria of getting through O has worn off the doubts trying to creep in. :ignore::ignore::ignore: Oh Well, by next Sunday I will be out of my misery.

Miss_C - Holding my breath for you. I could see the line straight away, no extra squinting required. Got it all crossed for a nice dark one tomorrow. :hugs:

Roothy - Good luck :dust: though you might have to prize the torch from Reb_S :rofl:

Reb_S. Go you, hope you bring home gold this cycle. :hugs:

Glowstar. :rofl: for :sex: afterglow "wipe me and put the kettle on" :rofl::rofl: Your dog is beautiful and your daughter even more so. :hugs:

Bella - I spoke to my FS about soy (It is supposed to be natures clomid) which he confirmed though he did say that it is not as potent - but he was all for me having a go at the time. Good luck if you're going to give it a go. :hugs: 

Pip - Ooo box 2 on the ticker already, where does the time go. Hope you're doing well. :hugs:

Spoomie - Yay for 2ww. Hope it goes quick and has a happy ending. :hugs:

Loopylou - I agree with the others, do yourself a test and at least have your mind put to rest. I don't think you're being silly, lots of people have spotting and bleeding in early pg. Will be keeping my fingers crossed. :hugs:

If I've missed anyone out it wasn't intentional - Hope you all have great weekends. I'm gonna go sow some seeds - vegetables for the garden. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Nise. I'm riddled with nausea. The only respite I get is when I'm eating or sleeping!

Enjoy the garden. It hasn't decided whether it will rain or shine here. Not good for getting the washing dry. 

Pip x


----------



## roothy

Evening all.
Bit confused with my chart and OPKs. Think I maybe straying into th erealms of too much information causing confusion

Now on Dy 15 - not had temp rise yet but CM definately getting stretchy although still creamy ( sorry if TMI) OPK negative
However on Day 12 and 13 I had 2 lines on my OPK - 1 definately lighter than the other - but 2 lines and the second line was darker on dy 13. Yesterday ( dy 14) and today OPK is completely negative with one line only.

I think maybe the OPK has missed picking up the LH peak? as changes in CM seem to showing that am in fertile zone. Suppose just need a temp rise in next day or so to confirm?? :confused:

Anyway will be doing the baby tango tonight methinks so should catch a passing egg hopefully 
Hope you all having good weekend


----------



## Reb S

Hello all! Just checking in in the middle of a mad working weekend. Here we go...

Miss C - can't wait for your next pic - how exciting!!

Jax - I checked up on the Vit B thingy too - seems fine so I've stopped worrying.

Glowstar - haha, for your 'put the kettle on' - I know what you mean! Your pictures are lovely - what a beautiful daughter you have and what a gorgeous dog! My fur baby is a mutt, about twice the size of yours, Lab/collie cross.

Roothy - I shall try to avoid the John Wayne walk, thinking about pouncing on OH just about now...! Good luck with the charting, but just get s..ging!

Bellamamma - I've gone for the soy. Thanks to those who gave me info about it - my acupuncturist said next month, as I'm taking herbs, but they ran out so I figured what the hell. I'm a day late, though - started on day 4, so who knows if it'll have any effect. 

Hello Pip - nice to see you! Loving your nausea - it's a good sign of a strong pregnancy!

Right, have I missed anyone out?! :happydance: hope not! x


----------



## Reb S

Aaaargh! I did - Loopy-lou -welcome to the madhouse. GO TEST! x


----------



## Miss_C

well 14 dpo temps still up in the sky and BFN, haven't used another frer, I only have one left but have used half a dozen ic's and stark white so NO IDEA. I wonder if I in fact O'd later than FF says I did, dunno. It's just a wait and see game now I suppose. soooooooo very frustrated.


----------



## Glowstar

That is really frustrating....just had another look at your chart and everything looks OK :shrug: your Ov and post-O temps, OPK, CM are in line with all your other cycles. Have you tried switching the detection to different settings and see what FF says? Not sure what to suggest but I suppose at this point you just want a definitive answer either way :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

hey glowie I tried the research setting and it has me O at cd15 so if I change it and overlay that chart my temp should drop tomorrow and with neg tests now that all makes sense.

we'll see only another 13 hours or so until I find out.

If nothing by end of week I will see doc rather than wasting money on tests.


----------



## Glowstar

Bloody Fertility Friend!!! I think the advanced setting will go off the fact you recorded a +OPK, EWCM and had a slight temp rise day after CD14.....not sure what the Research one does but I suppose it might base things on you 'generally' ovulating 12-36 hours after +OPK and EWCM is supposed to appear before OV :shrug: Just a guess though as I don't really know :shrug:

Sometimes I go back over my charts and play with detection to see if FF was 100% sure...it isn't always which throws a bit of a spanner in the works when you think you have BD'd on all the right days but by the time it takes the 3 temp rises to work out when you ov'd you generally have stopped BD'ing and quite happy that you have actually Ov'd...until it tells you different. 

I suppose a positive spin could be maybe it's too early for a + test anyway....I hope so FX'd :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

Just came in here so say i hope you all get your BFPS very soon! Goodluck to all of you! Happy mothers day for all you mummy's to be!


----------



## LoopyLou1971

hi all,
im even more confused now lol .... AF ?? came on thurs,(4 days late) not heavy as i usually am, like a light period, really light the day after, yesterday hardly anything, then stopped, then today, a bit of light, what looks like 'peachy' coloured(sorry if tmi) lol, im NEVER ever like this, im always heavy for 5-7 days .... HELP !! xx


----------



## LLbean

LoopyLou1971 said:


> hi all,
> im even more confused now lol .... AF ?? came on thurs,(4 days late) not heavy as i usually am, like a light period, really light the day after, yesterday hardly anything, then stopped, then today, a bit of light, what looks like 'peachy' coloured(sorry if tmi) lol, im NEVER ever like this, im always heavy for 5-7 days .... HELP !! xx

you may want to test just in case


----------



## LoopyLou1971

Thanks ... im just sooooo confused, never had anything like this before & its so frustrating xxx


----------



## LLbean

well my cousin's daughter had a light period all 9 months! She didn't even know she was pregnant until she went to hospital thinking her appendix had erupted and came out with a baby girl!... yup, no symptoms and not showing


----------



## Glowstar

Can I ask you ladies a question. I had about 7 years of no BC (ex had vasectomy) and always had pretty much symptom free regular cycles. I could 8/10 times know when I was ovulating as always had pains around ov time.
I had Implanon for just over a year and had it removed in September 2010. Got my first AF back 10th November. All my cycles seem to be back on track ie; regular etc.
One thing I have noticed is this: after pretty much leading up to and after every ovulation I have low cramps pretty much until AF arrives.....I NEVER ever remember having these before :shrug: I know I am more heightened to what my body is doing TTC but these are like low dull AF type pains/cramps. Does anyone else have this or is it just me :shrug: Yesterday I went for a long walk and had really bad cramps in my lower uterus, like it was cramping and tightening...today again...low dull cramps, noticeably always there. I know these are not a symptom of a BFP for me but just wondered does anyone else have it??? I am beginning to think it's not normal to cramp fro OV to AF every month...or is it :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Shelley71

Glowstar said:


> Can I ask you ladies a question. I had about 7 years of no BC (ex had vasectomy) and always had pretty much symptom free regular cycles. I could 8/10 times know when I was ovulating as always had pains around ov time.
> I had Implanon for just over a year and had it removed in September 2010. Got my first AF back 10th November. All my cycles seem to be back on track ie; regular etc.
> One thing I have noticed is this: after pretty much leading up to and after every ovulation I have low cramps pretty much until AF arrives.....I NEVER ever remember having these before :shrug: I know I am more heightened to what my body is doing TTC but these are like low dull AF type pains/cramps. Does anyone else have this or is it just me :shrug: Yesterday I went for a long walk and had really bad cramps in my lower uterus, like it was cramping and tightening...today again...low dull cramps, noticeably always there. I know these are not a symptom of a BFP for me but just wondered does anyone else have it??? I am beginning to think it's not normal to cramp fro OV to AF every month...or is it :wacko::shrug:

I had never noticed anything like what happened to me last month. Always regular before starting BCPs 6 years ago, and like you, could feel ovulation. I just had my first regular cycle after 6 months post BCPs. Last month, even though I knew I probably wasn't PG, I had SO many crampy, twingy, gurgling feelings that I have never had before. AF showed, so it had nothing to do with a pregnancy. I just guess it's because I'm paying attention to every little thing now. That's all I can figure. :shrug:


----------



## Nise

Glowstar, I find that sometimes I have AF'y type feelings, not really cramps, I rarely get them, but that heavy draggy feeling halfway through the 2ww - to be honest they are so slight, that if I wasn't paying particular attention I probably wouldn't notice them. I remember the cramps I had when I fell pregnant, they were like no other cramps I'd had before and I thought I was in for a humdinger of a period. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Glowstar,

I get some crampy things from O time onward to AF. I never used to have those, but I do now. I've always wondered if it was just my hormones trying to readjust after the MC. Who knows?


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks ladies :hugs: I just wish I could get through a cycle and especially the TWW without feeling like AF is going to appear any minute. It makes it very difficult to try and 'carry on' as normal when there seems to be a constant reminder that I am actually in the TWW!!! Oh and the other one is sore nipples...not sore boobs just sore nipples :shrug:
At first I thought I was lucky and it was BFP symptoms...now I suppose I should be looking for a cycle with no cramps, no sore nipples etc for it to be a successful one :haha: which somehow kind of seems backwards!


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: I just wish I could get through a cycle and especially the TWW without feeling like AF is going to appear any minute. It makes it very difficult to try and 'carry on' as normal when there seems to be a constant reminder that I am actually in the TWW!!! Oh and the other one is sore nipples...not sore boobs just sore nipples :shrug:
> At first I thought I was lucky and it was BFP symptoms...now I suppose I should be looking for a cycle with no cramps, no sore nipples etc for it to be a successful one :haha: which somehow kind of seems backwards!

I feel you... wish the symptoms were more clear cut and definitively different from those of PMS :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Hi Glow - sorry you're having a duff 2ww. I think everyone's mind plays tricks on them - I still haven't figured out if it's best to hope, then be disappointed, or decide there's no hope - then things can only surprise you! I guess every month we have to decide to be glass half empty or half full. :wine: x
Anyone know how to tart up my profile? I want to put up a tad more info! x


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> Hi Glow - sorry you're having a duff 2ww. I think everyone's mind plays tricks on them - I still haven't figured out if it's best to hope, then be disappointed, or decide there's no hope - then things can only surprise you! I guess every month we have to decide to be glass half empty or half full. :wine: x
> Anyone know how to tart up my profile? I want to put up a tad more info! x

Go onto something like ticker factory and make yourself a ticker or you could do something manually and go into 'user CP' at the top left of this page and then scroll down to 'Edit Signature' - use this to up-load and preview. You can also attach a link to your FF chart if you have one. :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Glowstar,

I could have written what you said about cramping during the 2ww word for word. I have no idea if it is because I am more self aware or if things are just changing as I age, but I know the cramping is something I never felt before. 

Just wanted you to know you aren't the only one...
Grace


----------



## Reb S

(Just testing my ticker! It's not working yet, but I'm too knackered!) Night all x


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: I just wish I could get through a cycle and especially the TWW without feeling like AF is going to appear any minute. It makes it very difficult to try and 'carry on' as normal when there seems to be a constant reminder that I am actually in the TWW!!! Oh and the other one is sore nipples...not sore boobs just sore nipples :shrug:
> At first I thought I was lucky and it was BFP symptoms...now I suppose I should be looking for a cycle with no cramps, no sore nipples etc for it to be a successful one :haha: which somehow kind of seems backwards!

I dunno about the "no sore nipples" thing. My last pregnancy I felt as if someone had lit my nipples on fire! :shock: It was not fun at all.


----------



## Miss_C

I am now into the three week wait - grrrrrrrrr wtf is going on, temp still up, BBFFNN sooooooooooooooo frustrated, if not pregnant which I HIGHLY DOUBT then why won't the witch come so we can get on with things. grrrrrrrrrrr did I say grrrrrrrrrrrrr

everything I have read about post miscarriage cycles is all about length of follicular phase not changes to LP.

oh and just i case you missed it grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Hi Glow - sorry you're having a duff 2ww. I think everyone's mind plays tricks on them - I still haven't figured out if it's best to hope, then be disappointed, or decide there's no hope - then things can only surprise you! I guess every month we have to decide to be glass half empty or half full. :wine: x
> Anyone know how to tart up my profile? I want to put up a tad more info! x

Hi Reb S

I know EXACTLY what you mean about how to approach the 2WW, I too swing between the 2 approaches you describe!

Glowstar, sorry you're struggling. I am trying (and barely succeeding) to get on with life and to ignore the demon on my shoulder telling me that I *may* have symptoms that are worth taking note of! Also, ignoring the fact that FF gave me a high score (teacher's pet!) becasue I'm still sulking with her for messing me around with my O day last month, so trying not to take too much notice of her  Today I have been thinking that this time next week we'll pretty much know one way or the other.

Reb, re: adding stuff to the bottom of your posts. Glowstar helped me add my FF 'ticker' a few days ago. Not confident enough to attempt anything else  I tell myself that it's ok to be technologically inept on the over 40s thread as the other ladies here will completely understand!!! x


----------



## GraceFace

Miss C and anyone else who cares at the moment:winkwink: - I know that Grrrr-y feeling all to well, where you just want to scream at the computer screen and punch FF smack in the cyber space nose! I'm not sure I trust FF with my cycle and when I use the BBT next month I believe I'll be going the old skool route of pen and paper charting! LOL! Take that FF!


----------



## Miss_C

not just FF, I know my body, I know the cm, the cp etc etc, the opk's, everything confirmed I o'd on cd13 my "normal" O day but am prepared to concede it may possibly have been 14 or 15, either way I am past "normal" LP. My cp is still HFC and my cm is creamy/sticky and my temps haven't dropped so with or without FF I AM STILL BLOODY GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

oh and just for good measure grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:brat:


----------



## GraceFace

Miss_C said:


> not just FF, I know my body, I know the cm, the cp etc etc, the opk's, everything confirmed I o'd on cd13 my "normal" O day but am prepared to concede it may possibly have been 14 or 15, either way I am past "normal" LP. My cp is still HFC and my cm is creamy/sticky and my temps haven't dropped so with or without FF I AM STILL BLOODY GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> oh and just for good measure grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:brat:

You're absolutely right. You're LP shouldn't have changed much, if any. I do believe that I read somewhere that if it does change that would only be by a day-ish at most. However, you must be beyond that and very frustrated. Hopefully there will a BFP in the next day or so with those high temps!


----------



## LLbean

Miss C I do believe you will get a BFP soon...hang tight!


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> I am now into the three week wait - grrrrrrrrr wtf is going on, temp still up, BBFFNN sooooooooooooooo frustrated, if not pregnant which I HIGHLY DOUBT then why won't the witch come so we can get on with things. grrrrrrrrrrr did I say grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> everything I have read about post miscarriage cycles is all about length of follicular phase not changes to LP.
> 
> oh and just i case you missed it grrrrrrrrrrrr

Is this your first cycle post MC? Mine was a train wreck from right after the MC until they put me on provera and regulated my cycles. I had the exact opposite to you, though. I was bleeding almost constantly and had super low temps that jig jagged all over the place. Have you been tested by the doc?


----------



## Miss_C

Sam I had my miscarriage on 6th Feb and got my first AF on 8th March so this is my first "real" cycle if that makes sense. 

I love you guys for being so positive I just don't see how I am gonna get a bfp now


----------



## Glowstar

Grace...thank god I'm not the only one..makes it really hard to 'attempt' to be normal for the TWW!!! suppose I will need to get used to it!!!

Way to go Spoomie...with a HIGH :happydance: 

Reb....good way to attack the TWW :thumbup:

MissC...WTF!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....


----------



## Miss_C

so looking at my chart and based purely on temps I may be 12dpo but that means 4 dasy after pos opk and 3 days of creamy cm!! I will do anything to find an explanation, I think I am going slowly insane!!


----------



## Glowstar

Have you tried taking out all your OPK info? you can put it all back in after but see what it says PURELY based on your temps and not the OPK :shrug: just a thought?? :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

ooh ooh ooh ooh just got some pink snot out! something is a happening, FINALLY, should see temp drop tomorrow now SURELY.


I know it seems ridiculous when all we want is to be pregnnat but after so many negative tests I am 10000000000000% positive I am not utd so I just want witch in and out and done so we can pick up that torch again!!


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - grrrrrr - would you like to borrow my dog?! Loving the pink snot!!! :rofl: Seriously hoping things clarify for you today x

Spoomie - glad that you too, are a technophobic-freak!!! ha ha! Perhaps I'll get some more help if my ticker doesn't pop up soon x

Glowstar- how you doing? Hoping that 2ww gives you soon VERY HAPPY NEWS soon x

OOOh ooh ooh! My ticker's arrived! Wee-hoo!


----------



## Glowstar

Not sure I should be celebrating pink snot :wacko:...what the hell :happydance::happydance::happydance: :haha:

Spoomie...doing OK thanks :thumbup: you are up next for the torch.....before MissC catches it with a death grip :haha:

I have had three days of flat temps...never had this before...thinking something wrong with my thermometer :haha: keep expecting something to magically happen on my chart....but it never does!! it's like an adventure everyday...staring at it..like it's going to tell me something :dohh::haha:


----------



## Miss_C

just had hubby read the smep and he said hell yeah!! hmmmm yeah right he's the one who normally falls asleep before me, think we may have to do a few morning rise and shines if we are to keep up with that particular plan and hope bubba stays asleep long enogh for me to lay still for a good 20 mins or so at least!! so yeah will be burning my snatch as soon as we can!!!

and yup please celebrate pink snot, when you know you are out you just wanna be out as quickly as possible, you know a trip to the local corner shop rather than the huge shopping centre with parking for 8 billion customers!!


----------



## bellamamma

Miss C - looks like you're finally moving in a clear direction! Just wanted to tell you, that personally my LP increased after mc, longest it went was day 38 when, like you now, was going crazy!! It takes me about 4 months to get a "normal" cycle back, we'll see yet if this time follows the pattern, but just to let you know you're not alone ;-).

Has anyone had symptoms from taking agnus castus?? I feel like I felt when I took clomid a few years ago, being super hot at night and stomach upset, then this morning had a racing heartbeat for a bit. Maybe I'll cut back on the dose (was doing 30 drops 3 times a day). Maybe it means it's working though? Any experience out there??

I'm getting into torch time too, we'll see if OH cooperates this month...


----------



## GraceFace

bellamamma said:


> Miss C - looks like you're finally moving in a clear direction! Just wanted to tell you, that personally my LP increased after mc, longest it went was day 38 when, like you now, was going crazy!! It takes me about 4 months to get a "normal" cycle back, we'll see yet if this time follows the pattern, but just to let you know you're not alone ;-).
> 
> Has anyone had symptoms from taking agnus castus?? I feel like I felt when I took clomid a few years ago, being super hot at night and stomach upset, then this morning had a racing heartbeat for a bit. Maybe I'll cut back on the dose (was doing 30 drops 3 times a day). Maybe it means it's working though? Any experience out there??
> 
> I'm getting into torch time too, we'll see if OH cooperates this month...

Bella,

I just wanted to slip in and tell you my experience with angus cactus. I bought it because I was trying to have healthier cycles. Mine were 21 days long once I started having cycles again after one depo shot. I have never had any issues with heart racing or high blood pressure until I took it. My blood pressure spiked to 166/110 while using it. There is the rare instance where it can cause heart racing and high blood pressure for a very select group of women with familial issues concerning blood pressure. I would advise you to have your blood pressure monitored if you continue to take it. For me, I stopped taking it when this happened and it took several days for my blood pressure to come down. After discontinuing I am fine with no other instances of a racing heart or high blood pressure. My blood pressure is now back to a normal 110/70.

Now it was said to me on another forum that it could be that I started taking to much right from the get go - possibly working up to a theraputic dose would have kept this from happening, but I'm not willing to take my chances and have a stroke.; the longer I was at work, the higher my BP rose so at 166/110 I said enough! Something is terribly wrong and went to the ER.

I was only taking 2 capsules at 400mg each. The drops will be much more concentrated though. I hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## LLbean

what about Soy Isoflavone? what is your take on that?


----------



## Nise

11dpo and I am finding the 2ww loooooooong! My LP is usually 15 days long anyway but with FP being longer this cycle, I feel like it's going on forever and pma is waning. Roll on Sunday. 

Hope everyone is well and having a good week. 

:dust: to those about to take up the torch! PMSL at your new thread Graceface where you mentioned carrying the torch - as so it's quite a normal thing to do. Wonder how many will get the in-house joke :rofl:


----------



## Spoomie

Wow, interesting to read that about the vitex. My Mummy suffers from high blood pressure and angina and is medicated for it so guess I need to be alert to the dangers you describe Bellamamma and GraceFace. I know my herbalist started me on 10 drops a day (she makes it up for me so not sure of the strength) which I thought was hardly worth taking, but I'm glad now it was so conservative!


----------



## mrsdh

Miss C - I remember your hpt test had a faint second line. Do you think maybe you have had a chemical pregnancy Hun? When I had one last year, I had a faint positive frer that disappeared a few days later. Af arrived shortly after( 5 days late in the end). I don't think your previous mc, or soy has affected your luteal phase , more likely a chemical. When you posted a pic of your test, it definitely had 2 lines. Wishing you good luck with this cycle Hun xxx


----------



## Jax41

Hi All - just thought I'd drop by with a baby dust shower, here it comes....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

RebS - I'm dead jealous of that ticker, methinks I will have to investigate one of my own!!

Hump day tomorrow Nise and then it's all downhill to Sunday! Got everything Xed for you:thumbup:

Good luck to everyone with the torch, and they're off....:sex::bunny::sex::bunny:!! I'm done this month - CD17 and made quite good use of it too compared to my shagathon disaster last cycle, DH has redeemed himself!! 

Stay cool everyone xXx


----------



## Glowstar

LLbean said:


> what about Soy Isoflavone? what is your take on that?

Personally I wouldn't mess with your cycle just yet. I took soy for 2 cycles and the cycle I came off it I had a 19 day cycle :wacko: If you are Ov'ing on your own I would give it a couple of months before giving it a go.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Glowstar

How are you doing? Hope you're feeling better? I wish your chart would move off that straight line and give you a sign! Ok, so I know I said no symptom spotting and i'm doing reasonably well in that I'm refusing to acknowledge any phantom symptom I may or may not be having (!!) but wondering if my dip today could be implantation......Obviously it's way too early to tell so please slap me around the face at this point and tell me to pull myself together before I start getting carried away with foolish thoughts and stop lifting heavy bags/toddler etc etc  Plus, I had it happen on 7dpo a couple of months back and it was nothing, so why would this month be any different? Only time will tell so I should just stop speculating, it's so hard though x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Spoomie, I was looking at your chart before it looks good :thumbup: hope your temps rise tomorrow :winkwink: I know what is with the flat temps :wacko: it's doing my head in, checked my thermometer and it's working :shrug: never had this before on any of my charts..............I NEED A SIGN :haha::haha: Not much to report really.....had a few intense stabbing pains near right ovary...had this other months too though :winkwink: and had a humdinger of a headache all day today...but that's it :coffee: I just wanna know now and bloody move on :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

I have no idea if it was a chemical or an frer indent line, have read a lot about them lately. My temp is still up - how weird is that! I have made a promise to myself that I will not test at all next cycle unless signs really really point that way and not until I am well after my usual LP. I have no hpt's left anyway so that s a good thing.

Anywhoo witch is definitely here, and boy is she making her presence felt the last hour the cramping has intentsified BIG time. fricken cow! she just better do a lovely clean up job in there an dhave it all sparkling and brand new ready to welcome ziggy back. a BFP for my birthday would be amazing!!

I took soy last cycle and will do so again this cycle, I think it did what it was supposed to and I o'd later than normal but my LP was only 1 maybe 2 days longer than normal I think on really close inspection of my chart. Soy will delay O if you have "regular" cycles cos it is making that egg bigger and better, O usually tales lace approx 8 days after last doseage hence why it can make longer cycles shorter by bringing O forward, LP's very rarely change in anyone.

I am housesitting at the moment and really missing hubby so we should be all good for smep when I get home at the weekend after witchy leaves the building. Keep that torch alight ladies I will be ready to grab it!

off to stalk your charts now as I have nothing to play with on cd1 on mine!!


----------



## LLbean

Well I must say, the witch is BIG AND STRONG this time...maybe that is why I was having all the weird intense "symptoms" cause I have NEVER overflowed a pad and tonight I did and then some...all over it and out on both ends, and out through my jeans and into my desk chair...NO JOKE... Sorry for the TMI but good grief!

and when I took the thing out another big blob fell followed by an ever bigger on in the shower... ABSOLUTELY GROSS!

sorry to have given you that image but I have never seen this in my life, I kid you not. Do you think it was a miscarriage? Or did the Baby Aspirin do it? I mean WOW


----------



## Reb S

Haven't got time for proper post now, but Glowstar - change your battery on your thermometer anyway - same thing happened to me and it was just a bit flat x


----------



## inkdchick

morning girls hope everyone ok. well i did a test this morning coz af due tomorrow so did a test coz well just coz and i had a a blob of creamy yellowy tinged snot like cm on the tissue when i wiped ( sorry tmi), anyway i did the test and within 2 mins it came up with what looks like a really really really faint line but can only see it if you tilt it so im counting it as a neg until i can get a stronger line come up , that if this acupuncture has worked this time i have my last session for this cycle this afternoon maybe she can tell me if it has worked lol will let you now in time girls .
Good Luck to anyone on here now waiting to find out - hating the wait and not knowing x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Reb....I checked it and double checked it throughout yesterday and had a huge temp rise this morning...so it seems OK :shrug:

Good Luck Ink :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww i went back to look at it a while a go and it has gone what ever was trying to show up so definately neg... never mind will try again at the end of the week.
Good Luck to you tho sounds good xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Glowstar
A great temp rise for you today! Me too  I know from experience that for me this is nothing to get excited about at only 8dpo. I'll only start to get excited when it's been above 37 for a couple of days and that's not happened yet. Please God x


----------



## Glowstar

I know FX'd!!! yours is a bigger jump than a lot of your other cycles :winkwink: so please god let that be a good sign...scared to temp tomorrow now in case it doesn't stay up :wacko::winkwink: I am still finding it freaky our cycles are pretty much the same :flower:


----------



## Spoomie

Yes, me too. I will be so nervous to temp tomorrow and I'll probably sleep badly as a result... I'll be checking out your chart tomorrow, FXd we both stay up x


----------



## truly_blessed

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LLbean

fingers X'd for you ladies!!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

AF is officially AWOL here at the minute but BFN yesterday so not holding out any hope, think she's just hiding and playing games.


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - I've been doing the soy, too. Not sure what to think yet - I missed day 3 cos I didn't have time to get the stuff, but did days 4 to 7. I felt much warmer than usual, really baking hot, which is a lovely feeling! And I have a high on my monitor quite early, hoping for lots of high days before the peak. So I'm quite excited.

Spoomie and Glowie - good luck with your 2ww's. Your temps are both looking sky high and cheerful! 

Jax - thanks for the baby dust for us all! How nice of you to drop in and shower us! , Truly Blessed, too. 

Ink - good luck with the acu - keeping my fingers VERY crossed for you x

The torch is smoking over here this month heh heh! Here's our month so far, as inspired by Jax - :sex::spermy::sex::bunny::sex::spermy::sex::bunny::wohoo:


Yee ha! My OH and I putting all the 20 and 30 somethings to shame! And having lots of fun doing it. I shall have to say, if we end up with only a fur baby after all these years, that at least we had lots of fun trying! Loads of sex, fertility vitamins for both of us, and soy - it's got to be a winning combo.


----------



## pip7890

:dust: ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Fingers crossed that your temps stay up girls!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Samian

Thanks for your good wishes. I too lost my last baby at 12 weeks last November and am still really struggling to regroup. It hit me like a steam train as, foolishly, I had thought I'd made it through the danger zone having got so far (I had 2 losses at 10 and 6 weeks before my son was born). Made worse by the fact that we saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks so that had reassured us that things were going well. How wrong we were; I was admitted to hospital as the m/c entered its final stages just the day before our scheduled 12 week scan, I was 12+2. After my previous m/c at 6 weeks I was pregnant with my son just 6 weeks later, so my only comfort was in expecting the same to happen this time. It didn't and it's now been 4.5 months, still waiting and dreading my due date and the prospect that I may not be pregnant by then. That said, I'm praying this is my month...

This forum has pretty much kept my afloat. After the first few weeks of people in 'real life' asking how you are doing I felt I should be pulling myself together and that I could no longer bother people with my woes. I was far from together, in fact I was going backwards. The ladies hear never seem to tire of offering support and it has helped me so so much. There are still good/bad days/moments but on the whole I feel I am heading out of the dark tunnel now and am so incredibly thankful for the virtual friends I have here.

Hope you get good news soon too xx


----------



## Glowstar

That's really touched me Spoomie :cry: I have never suffered a loss but know it will be a whole new set of worries I probably never had before when I had my girls in my twenties. 

Although I know I can't possibly begin to know how you feel...I am always here to offer support and to give encouragement. I sense a whole feeling of cheering each other on and offering endless support in the over forties section that seems lacking on some of the other sections of the board :shrug: 

I am keeping everything crossed for you for another high temp tomorrow :thumbup: I haven't felt as crampy today which worries me a bit....had some sharp pains near my right ovary yesterday and this morning but overall feeling OK so at the moment I am feeling 50/50 :winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

Bless you Glowstar. You are definitely one of the friends I referred to. Hardly dare to hope for a high temp tomorrow. Will be thinking of you too x


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies, all going on in here again. :happydance:

Jax41 Good going :thumbup: here's to a 2ww that turns into a 9 month one. :dust:

Miss_C Please don't torture yourself with thoughts of MC, chemical or otherwise - looking at your chart I would say that there is a pretty good argument that O may well have not taken place till CD17 (Pos the very early hours of) Big hugs to you lovely - I know it's hard. :hugs:

LLbean Sorry :witch: is being a total bitch, sounds like you've had an awful day with her. I do hope she lightens up tomorrow. Obviously giving you a really good clear out so you'll have a sparkling womb for this cycle. :hugs:

Reb_S :yipee: for 1st high on the monitor. I shall be cheering you on, am very impressed by your efforts so far. :winkwink:

Inkdchic Fingers crossed for you that you'll get a 2nd line nice and dark in the next few days. Hope you enjoyed your acu again.

Glowstar & Spoomie I am deeply impressed with the mega temps :thumbup: truly hoping they are a great sign for you both. :dust::dust:

Truly_Blessed I am so sorry AF is dicking you about, bloody annoying. :hugs:

As for me - well I'm still here, just waiting quietly. Like Glowstar and Spoomie I am dreading taking tomorrows temp - I don't want it to start the descent! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

FX'd for you Nise.....your chart looks like it's got a nice steady climb going on :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

Nise - I agree with glowstar - your chart looks great. What fab high temperatures some of you ladies get! I think I was born in Antarctica!
Spoomie - that was a lovely post. I'm so sorry for your loss, and I'm right with you. Folks at my work place were incredibly unsupportive after my loss even though they knew about it (very macho environment- yuk.) I found a lot of solace from the miscarriage section and now find that this thread is a complete haven. 

GOOD LUCK to all you lot taking temps tomorrow! Yuk to that butterfly feeling when you wake up and reach for the thermometer! Can we cast a spell to keep all thermometers in the over 40's at beautifully high levels?! :af:

x


----------



## Spoomie

Nise, thanks for the resume on everyone! i always mean to keep up to date but then get it all muddled up in my head - senile old bag!

Reb S, I totally agree - I talk to you ladies about this whole thing more than I do my husband, and that's not because our relationship is bad, just that you all totally 'get it'! Seriously though, I have actually found that sharing some of my posts with him has helped him understand how I'm feeling more easily than I could if I sat down to explain, when I'm likely to get sidetracked by crying and then not communicating my feelings at all well!

DITTO that we all get sky high temps tomorrow, not a dip that sends us crashing down on the rollercoaster. it's amazing how optimistic I've been about my current situation today, following my rise this morning. I make myself so cross because I know I'll be in the pit of despair if it goes down tomorrow and then I'll be even more annoyed that I let myself get sucked in to thinking this was it.......

Good luck to all x


----------



## Miss_C

ditto everything spoomie said - in fact not sure if you ladies are aware but spoomie and I are identical twins (well almost). we both have same age toddlers and both lost our much tried for and much wanted siblings for said son's just after 12 weeks and both almost the exact same age, just a few weeks between us. So spooky but really comforting, not that it is nice knowing someone else is going through the exact same thing as you as I would not wish this pain on my worst enemy but that feeling of isolation you get after a miscarriage is eased and this forum is definitely a massive help along the way to recovery.

Anywhoo on to lighter and brighter things, I feel some bfp's coming up in the next week, spoomie, glowy an d nise all looking really good thus far!!

cd2 for me. this is traditionally the worst day as far as pain and flow goes so gonna take it pretty easy, have to head out to shop to get some food though, hubby is coming for dinner - so excited! Jake is gonna be beside himself when he sees Daddy. Who thought this housesitting idea was a good one?!! actually it has been pretty relaxing not having to "find" stuff to do like cleaning etc.

crud at scrolling back to do personals on thi slap top so apologies, doesn't mean I'm not reading all of your wonderful posts.

:dust: to you all, I am so excited, only a few more days before we get those big announcements!!


----------



## maryanne67

good luck every1 in the tww fx`d for some :bfp:s :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Hi Samian
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes. I too lost my last baby at 12 weeks last November and am still really struggling to regroup. It hit me like a steam train as, foolishly, I had thought I'd made it through the danger zone having got so far (I had 2 losses at 10 and 6 weeks before my son was born). Made worse by the fact that we saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks so that had reassured us that things were going well. How wrong we were; I was admitted to hospital as the m/c entered its final stages just the day before our scheduled 12 week scan, I was 12+2. After my previous m/c at 6 weeks I was pregnant with my son just 6 weeks later, so my only comfort was in expecting the same to happen this time. It didn't and it's now been 4.5 months, still waiting and dreading my due date and the prospect that I may not be pregnant by then. That said, I'm praying this is my month...
> 
> This forum has pretty much kept my afloat. After the first few weeks of people in 'real life' asking how you are doing I felt I should be pulling myself together and that I could no longer bother people with my woes. I was far from together, in fact I was going backwards. The ladies hear never seem to tire of offering support and it has helped me so so much. There are still good/bad days/moments but on the whole I feel I am heading out of the dark tunnel now and am so incredibly thankful for the virtual friends I have here.
> 
> Hope you get good news soon too xx

Oh Spoomie. I'm almost crying from reading this. We're MC buddies, which makes me feel so much less alone even as it makes me feel sad for you. :hugs: I, too, saw the heartbeat at week seven and then lost the baby in Nov. 2010 at week 12+6. I was devastated. I couldn't stop crying and the women on here really saved me too. I've been hanging out on a PAL forum, but when I saw this forum, I realized that I probably should be in here with you ladies as I'm 43 and TTC #1 after a loss. Everyone in the other forum is young and sometimes I can't help but feel like they just don't know how terrifying it is to be older and panicked and trying desperately to get the egg and sperm to do what they should. And then to keep that wee baby in there safely. . . So scary.

Thanks so much for your post. We're trying this month and I think I've Oed, or will tomorrow. I never get a peak reading on my CBFM, but temps and O pains and CM seem to suggest that maybe O day was today. I guess the next few days will tell, right? 

Here's hoping that we all are bump buddies. :flower:

Sam


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed you all get the temp rises you need today. :dust:

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Oh Spoomie. I'm almost crying from reading this. We're MC buddies, which makes me feel so much less alone even as it makes me feel sad for you. :hugs: I, too, saw the heartbeat at week seven and then lost the baby in Nov. 2010 at week 12+6. I was devastated. I couldn't stop crying and the women on here really saved me too. I've been hanging out on a PAL forum, but when I saw this forum, I realized that I probably should be in here with you ladies as I'm 43 and TTC #1 after a loss. Everyone in the other forum is young and sometimes I can't help but feel like they just don't know how terrifying it is to be older and panicked and trying desperately to get the egg and sperm to do what they should. And then to keep that wee baby in there safely. . . So scary.
> 
> Thanks so much for your post. We're trying this month and I think I've Oed, or will tomorrow. I never get a peak reading on my CBFM, but temps and O pains and CM seem to suggest that maybe O day was today. I guess the next few days will tell, right?
> 
> Here's hoping that we all are bump buddies. :flower:
> 
> Sam

Samian

So sorry to hear that our stories are so similar, as you say, it's not something you'd wish on anyone. Miss_C is also in the same boat, and as she said above, we have joked that we are twins! I cannot imagine how much scarier it is to feel that you are ttc no1, but take heart from the fact that you have conceived before and you WILL do it again. I do wonder if the internet does us a disservice with scary statistics about ttc over 35/40. Just a couple of generations ago women went on to have babies in the 40s as a matter of course (ok, they had probably had another 5 before they got there!) and while ever we are ovulating we are in with a shout.

Keep focused on the ultimate goal and I hope that your pain is more bearable day by day. Baby steps, if you'll excuse the pun xx


----------



## Spoomie

So Glowstar....how goes it today? Hope your temp stayed up.

I had a restless night (surprise surprise!) and woke up 10 mins before the alarm. I took my temp and it was 37, lay awake contemplating this, took it again 5 mins later and it had plummeted to 36.69! I know that the golden rule of temping is to take it immediately you wake up. Not heeding this (!) I took it again 15 mins later and it was 36.82. Confused. I decided not to use the corrector as they were so far apart and am trying not to get too excited about this 'rise' in case it isn't true. Hope I can be more relaxed tomorrow and that the rise is sustained§.

Have a good day lovely ladies xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nise, thank you hun i did and had a nice suprise, she checked my pulse and her face automatically lit up and she turned to me and said , its an excellent strong slippery pulse which can only mean one thing and that is pregnancy, i only had needles in my wrists, ankle, foot and calf, she is now treating me as though i am pregnant and the session was to get the blood flow more to the uterus to make the lining thicker and more sticky for the little eggy to stay, so with period due today /tomorrow im really hoping that she is right and we dont see my period for another 18 months (breastfeeding included ), yay im gonna wait a week to test to make sure , dont know how im gonna manange waiting but i've got to be strong and do this.
Good Luck with all the temps getting a lot higher for you girls today xx


----------



## Miss_C

look at the trend it just gets better and better

Age of mother 4044 4549
1940 68,269 7,558
1945 78,853 6,897
1950 77,743 5,322
1955 89,777 5,430
1960 91,564 5,182
1965 81,716 4,614
1970 49,952 3,146
1975 26,319 1,628
1980 23,090 1,200
1985 28,334 1,162
1990 48,607 1,638
1995 67,250 2,727
1996 71,663 2,980
1997 76,084 3,333
1998 81,027 3,7822
1999 83,090 4,3482
2000 90,013 4,6042
2001 92,813 5,0832
2002 95,788 5,4872
2003 101,005 5,8452
2004 103,917 6,2142
2005 104,667 6,1192
2006 105,539 6,9742
2007 105,071 7,3492


not sure what country this relates to it was posted on an over 40's page on FB.

But the numbers are going up and up and up!!!


----------



## Spoomie

inkdchick said:


> Nise, thank you hun i did and had a nice suprise, she checked my pulse and her face automatically lit up and she turned to me and said , its an excellent strong slippery pulse which can only mean one thing and that is pregnancy, i only had needles in my wrists, ankle, foot and calf, she is now treating me as though i am pregnant and the session was to get the blood flow more to the uterus to make the lining thicker and more sticky for the little eggy to stay, so with period due today /tomorrow im really hoping that she is right and we dont see my period for another 18 months (breastfeeding included ), yay im gonna wait a week to test to make sure , dont know how im gonna manange waiting but i've got to be strong and do this.
> Good Luck with all the temps getting a lot higher for you girls today xx

Wow inkdchick, I'm so happy to hear this. Keep us posted. A friend of mine who experienced a stillbirth has recommended acupuncture and it's next on my list if things don't work out in the coming months x


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> look at the trend it just gets better and better
> 
> Age of mother 4044 4549
> 1940 68,269 7,558
> 1945 78,853 6,897
> 1950 77,743 5,322
> 1955 89,777 5,430
> 1960 91,564 5,182
> 1965 81,716 4,614
> 1970 49,952 3,146
> 1975 26,319 1,628
> 1980 23,090 1,200
> 1985 28,334 1,162
> 1990 48,607 1,638
> 1995 67,250 2,727
> 1996 71,663 2,980
> 1997 76,084 3,333
> 1998 81,027 3,7822
> 1999 83,090 4,3482
> 2000 90,013 4,6042
> 2001 92,813 5,0832
> 2002 95,788 5,4872
> 2003 101,005 5,8452
> 2004 103,917 6,2142
> 2005 104,667 6,1192
> 2006 105,539 6,9742
> 2007 105,071 7,3492
> 
> 
> not sure what country this relates to it was posted on an over 40's page on FB.
> 
> But the numbers are going up and up and up!!!

Wow, fascinating stats! Interesting to see the rise in the post-war years and then a decline in the 70s and early 80s before numbers started to pick up again. I wonder if it was because husbands had been away or widows remarried and fell pregnant in their pre-menopausal years, or if it is just coincidence. Either way, it's got to be uplifting for us to read such facts. Putting my own personal experience into the mix, it's also interesting to note that those post war babies born to older mothers probably thought, I won't be an older mother myself so had families early! Conversely, I was born to a young mother and always wished she'd been older (weird I know) and wonder if my son will rebel against having an older mother and go back the other way again!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

We NEED a BFP in here soon ladies, good luck to all of you hanging on in there. :hugs:

AF was hiding so CD1 today for me. She's brought her friends stomach cramps and 'period poos' along too this cycle so I'm having a lovely day today lol

Think it might be time for a :wine: tonight


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> So Glowstar....how goes it today? Hope your temp stayed up.
> 
> I had a restless night (surprise surprise!) and woke up 10 mins before the alarm. I took my temp and it was 37, lay awake contemplating this, took it again 5 mins later and it had plummeted to 36.69! I know that the golden rule of temping is to take it immediately you wake up. Not heeding this (!) I took it again 15 mins later and it was 36.82. Confused. I decided not to use the corrector as they were so far apart and am trying not to get too excited about this 'rise' in case it isn't true. Hope I can be more relaxed tomorrow and that the rise is sustained§.
> 
> Have a good day lovely ladies xx

Brill news...your chart looks like an ID @ 7dpo :happydance: BOO HISS for me as mine has gone back down.....to 97.664.....it's like f***ing ground hog day with this temp this cycle :wacko::wacko: and I kind of feel like AF is looming this morning :cry: oh well :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

truly_blessed said:


> We NEED a BFP in here soon ladies, good luck to all of you hanging on in there. :hugs:
> 
> AF was hiding so CD1 today for me. She's brought her friends stomach cramps and 'period poos' along too this cycle so I'm having a lovely day today lol
> 
> Think it might be time for a :wine: tonight

Sorry the evil witch got you....'period poos' :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Miss_C

period poos, yes I got them today mine are like a little bullet that shoots out and then the rest of the troops spill out, like a rock that covers the waterfall!!! waddup wid dat!!

However I am not as heavy as I have been in the past - weird?


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar, so sorry you didn't stay up. Check out my pregnancy chart of 28th August last year, a significant dip on 8dpo and then a steady rise, you are only 1 day behind that and you are not out yet. And I am feeling decidedly worried that if I get bad news now this month then I will crash and burn in a big way because things are looking so promising at this stage that I'm starting to imagine, what if..... However, the sensible me knows that rising temps at 9dpo mean absolutely nothing so my head is telling me to ignore what my heart is praying for! It's not working. Keep trying to remind myself that a chart only has any significance in retrospect which is soooo annoying! Let's hope for good things for both of us tomorrow xx


----------



## Spoomie

Shame truly_blessed and Miss_C, have a glass for all of us 2WW ladies  Just think of the positive spin, every day is a day closer to ovulation now x


----------



## Jax41

Period poo's :rofl: don't they stink n all??!!


----------



## Reb S

:rofl:Ha ha ha! You lot -I check in just quickly and find period poos!
Ink - sounding good! Keeping my fingers x'd x
Glow - you're not out, till you're out.
Spoomie - looking good, girl!
Miss C and Truly - go for the wine, ladies and :drunk::wine: Can't find one for chocolate... but the next month begins :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm glad to know I am not the only one with the explosive Period poos LOL... always fun LOL

Ink keep us posted... rooting for you!!!!

lots of Baby dust to all!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> So sorry to hear that our stories are so similar, as you say, it's not something you'd wish on anyone. Miss_C is also in the same boat, and as she said above, we have joked that we are twins! I cannot imagine how much scarier it is to feel that you are ttc no1, but take heart from the fact that you have conceived before and you WILL do it again. I do wonder if the internet does us a disservice with scary statistics about ttc over 35/40. Just a couple of generations ago women went on to have babies in the 40s as a matter of course (ok, they had probably had another 5 before they got there!) and while ever we are ovulating we are in with a shout.
> 
> Keep focused on the ultimate goal and I hope that your pain is more bearable day by day. Baby steps, if you'll excuse the pun xx

Thanks again, Spoomie. The pain is getting more bearable each day. I just really don't want to pass my due date without a :bfp: so I am focused on that. I'm having a complete work-up on April 19th, so fingers crossed. 



inkdchick said:


> Nise, thank you hun i did and had a nice suprise, she checked my pulse and her face automatically lit up and she turned to me and said , its an excellent strong slippery pulse which can only mean one thing and that is pregnancy, i only had needles in my wrists, ankle, foot and calf, she is now treating me as though i am pregnant and the session was to get the blood flow more to the uterus to make the lining thicker and more sticky for the little eggy to stay, so with period due today /tomorrow im really hoping that she is right and we dont see my period for another 18 months (breastfeeding included ), yay im gonna wait a week to test to make sure , dont know how im gonna manange waiting but i've got to be strong and do this.
> Good Luck with all the temps getting a lot higher for you girls today xx

Inkd: OOH. How exciting! I'm going for acupuncture myself on April 19th (just before I see the fertility doc). I cannot wait to see what happens with you!




Miss_C said:


> look at the trend it just gets better and better
> 
> Age of mother 40&#8211;44 45&#8211;49
> 1940 68,269 7,558
> 1945 78,853 6,897
> 1950 77,743 5,322
> 1955 89,777 5,430
> 1960 91,564 5,182
> 1965 81,716 4,614
> 1970 49,952 3,146
> 1975 26,319 1,628
> 1980 23,090 1,200
> 1985 28,334 1,162
> 1990 48,607 1,638
> 1995 67,250 2,727
> 1996 71,663 2,980
> 1997 76,084 3,333
> 1998 81,027 3,7822
> 1999 83,090 4,3482
> 2000 90,013 4,6042
> 2001 92,813 5,0832
> 2002 95,788 5,4872
> 2003 101,005 5,8452
> 2004 103,917 6,2142
> 2005 104,667 6,1192
> 2006 105,539 6,9742
> 2007 105,071 7,3492
> 
> 
> not sure what country this relates to it was posted on an over 40's page on FB.
> 
> But the numbers are going up and up and up!!!

MissC: Thank YOU for posting this!!! Sorry that you think you're out this month. Onward and upward!



truly_blessed said:


> We NEED a BFP in here soon ladies, good luck to all of you hanging on in there. :hugs:
> 
> AF was hiding so CD1 today for me. She's brought her friends stomach cramps and 'period poos' along too this cycle so I'm having a lovely day today lol
> 
> Think it might be time for a :wine: tonight

Truly: Sorry that you are out, but have a glass of wine for me too!

AFM: Horrible head cold and/or allergies today. Cannot breathe through my nose and the temps plunged, but I have lots of EWCM, so maybe today is O day. Baby dust to you all!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Good luck, ladies! Don't give up!!

:dust:


----------



## Missy

Hi All,
Haven't been here for a while because I'm trying to be 'less obsessive' about TTC!! lol.
PERIOD POOS!!! Hahahahaha. I thought it was just me!
Inkd, how exciting, fingers very crossed for you! I've just started acupuncture to balance my hormones. I had a session last Tuesday and so far I'm on CD27 with no spotting...yay!!!! I don't think I'm pg this month but if I get a nice 28-30 ish day cycle and a normal AF with not too much nasty clotting I will be happy and ready to roll for next month. Baby dust all round then :)


----------



## pip7890

Period poos! Thought it just happened to me!!!!! Thank you ladies. Nothing is sacred on here. 

Okay, another one to throw in the ring. What do you think about your pelvic floor and bladder control. Is it worse for you now and if not what do you do keep it strong? During labour DS stopped halfway out and they had to insert a catheter in me to drain my bladder. My bladder control has never been the same since. Although I'm just 7 weeks pregnant I've noticed a definite increased urgency to pee so goodness knows how it will be at 8 months. Any advice appreciated. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Hi Pip! How're you doing?! I love it when our over 40's and pregnant come and say hello! It's such a boost. (You too, ciarhwyfar!)
Pelvic floor exercises - I'm a musician and all the girls in the orchestra used to practise rhythmic PFE's in time to the music when it got really boring!! 
Missy - join the acupuncture club - it's me, Ink and Samian - not sure who else. My cycles have definitely improved, so good luck.
Samian - it's so sad how many of us have lost along the way. Due dates are not going to be easy, I think. Tell us when it's close so we can send you lots of hugs. x
Day 10 here, the torch is HOT! x


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies, think my 2 days of euphoria may be coming to an end, temp drop today :-( Still high, but wanted it to be edging above 37 today so preparing myself that this could signal the beginning of the end. Thanks for all your encouragement the last couple of days x


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar, so sorry you didn't stay up. Check out my pregnancy chart of 28th August last year, a significant dip on 8dpo and then a steady rise, you are only 1 day behind that and you are not out yet. And I am feeling decidedly worried that if I get bad news now this month then I will crash and burn in a big way because things are looking so promising at this stage that I'm starting to imagine, what if..... However, the sensible me knows that rising temps at 9dpo mean absolutely nothing so my head is telling me to ignore what my heart is praying for! It's not working. Keep trying to remind myself that a chart only has any significance in retrospect which is soooo annoying! Let's hope for good things for both of us tomorrow xx

Hi Spoomie...your chart looks Triphasic today :happydance::happydance: my temp has gone back up again :wacko: still don't think my chart looks promising though and def feel like AF is on way in next couple of days and when I feel like this I am usually right :winkwink: It's like a new adventure everyday checking your chart :haha:

RebS....go girl with that torch :happydance:

To everyone else :hugs:

Felt a bit weepy yesterday after temp drop but feel OK today...bless my OH said that he would go and get a SA if it doesn't happen soon :kiss: I am trying to keep some PMA going that it WILL happen and it's just a matter of time :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Hi ladies, think my 2 days of euphoria may be coming to an end, temp drop today :-( Still high, but wanted it to be edging above 37 today so preparing myself that this could signal the beginning of the end. Thanks for all your encouragement the last couple of days x

I def don't think so!!! it's still up there with the other 2 temps :winkwink: it's down ever so slightly but still high Spoomie.....you don't see many charts where it constantly climbs and climbs...it can dip a little here and there and those 3 temps are def in a higher range...I am seriously keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

SPOOMIE - Listen to me and repeat after me - my chart looks freakin' fantastic at this stage, still to early to tell for sure but all signs point to good, I believe! Raise your hands and say hell yeah!

Glowie you are a piggin rollercoaster ride, stop teasing us!!

Me having a totally crap day today, broke down and had a panic attack in pumpkin patch, had to go to the car for 15-20 minutes just to get my breathing to normal. Baby shower tomorrow and I dreading it.

Good news is the witch is actually being quite kind, loaded up with super soaker tampons and double pads as last few before ziggy and last month after mc were all horrendous and uncontainable - wonder if this is a good sign, the cyle before ziggy's first attempt was lighter than normal. See even at cd3 you can still sympton hunt!!

Hugs to everyone else, just poured a glass of wine as I was walking past the lappy.


----------



## jeniwi

Back to join you ladies again. I miscarried two weeks so hopefully I might ovulate this weekend. Unfortunately no signs of ovulation but feeling rather frisky so that's always a good sign.


----------



## Glowstar

MissC...you make me laugh...and that's a good tonic :winkwink: 

I am sorry about your panic attack :cry: with your positivity and sense of humour you are next MISS!!! sounds good that your cycle is getting back on track...the SMEP method is supposed to increase your chances of TTC after a loss (you probably know that anyway) :winkwink: just thought I'd throw that out there for ya!!

Be smug at your baby shower tomorrow knowing that your BFP is just around the corner :hugs::hugs:

PS. I had a glass of wine too the other night...kind of felt guilty but I can't put every aspect of my life on hold as I know that won't help.


----------



## pip7890

Jeniwi. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Ladies, you are fantastic, I wish I knew you in real life because I'd love to be friends with you! 

Glowstar and Miss_C, thank you so so much. Totally irrational of me to consider myself out on 1 temp drop, as you say Glowstar, there are 3 in the higher range and I should count that as a good thing. I never actually noticed that this morning......

Glowstar, your temp rise is fab! More tomorrow please. Your temps are really erratic at the mo, personal question coming up (only because we are such good friends  In fact, come to think of it, I'd never ask any of my other friends in real life this!!!!) do you temp orally or vaginally? I used to do the former and switched to the latter as I read it was more accurate, plus, you don't have to worry about the thermometer falling out of your mouth if you nod off ) Let's hope still both get good news next Tuesday, please God.

Miss_C, you are so funny, thanks for making me smile. Really sorry to hear your day is so bad. You are so incredibly brave to be going to a baby shower, I would never make it right now. A friend of mine had a baby in March and I purposely dropped her card and present off under cover of darkness so I didn't have to risk seeing her or the baby. Cowardly, I know but just too hard for me, given recent events. I admire you greatly for being able to go and, as Glowstar said, you should focus on the fact that you will be next.

Jeniwi, really sad to hear your news. Hope your stay here is brief. You will be well supported while you're here, take comfort in that. Many of us have experience of loss and the rollercoaster of emotions that brings, especially at our age. Focus on the fact that you did it once an=d you can do it again.

Love to you all. I will endeavour to keep a level head tomorrow and not burden you with my neuroses before I've studied my chart objectively  xxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Hi ladies, think my 2 days of euphoria may be coming to an end, temp drop today :-( Still high, but wanted it to be edging above 37 today so preparing myself that this could signal the beginning of the end. Thanks for all your encouragement the last couple of days x

Spoomie: I agree with Glowstar. It looks triphasic to me!



Glowstar said:


> Felt a bit weepy yesterday after temp drop but feel OK today...bless my OH said that he would go and get a SA if it doesn't happen soon :kiss: I am trying to keep some PMA going that it WILL happen and it's just a matter of time :winkwink:

Glowstar: And yours looks like an implantation dip. But what the hell do I know? In any case, most of the charts I've been looking at, and I've been looking at them obsessively, have that kind of dip somewhere from 7-10. Hang in there. 



Miss_C said:


> Me having a totally crap day today, broke down and had a panic attack in pumpkin patch, had to go to the car for 15-20 minutes just to get my breathing to normal. Baby shower tomorrow and I dreading it.

Miss C: Baby shower!?! ERP. I don't think I could do it. Sorry to hear about your panic attack. 



jeniwi said:


> Back to join you ladies again. I miscarried two weeks so hopefully I might ovulate this weekend. Unfortunately no signs of ovulation but feeling rather frisky so that's always a good sign.

Jeni: So sorry to hear about your loss. 

AFM: Still have the head cold and am feeling poorly. But the temp spike today seems to suggest that I Oed yesterday, so I'm calling myself cd1. I guess I'll know on Sunday morning, right?


----------



## GraceFace

I had a friend say to me today, "I'm excellent! I'm so excellent that I piss excellence!"

I think we could all take something from that! Have a great day ladies and put yourself in some excellent moods, cause that is what this is all about. We are excellent! Our BD sessions are excellent! And our baby making parts are excellent! Therefore, our efforts will produce will have excellent results! 

Exxxcellent! LOL!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> I had a friend say to me today, "I'm excellent! I'm so excellent that I piss excellence!"
> 
> I think we could all take something from that! Have a great day ladies and put yourself in some excellent moods, cause that is what this is all about. We are excellent! Our BD sessions are excellent! And our baby making parts are excellent! Therefore, our efforts will produce will have excellent results!
> 
> Exxxcellent! LOL!

yes yes YES, the power of Positive Thinking at work!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> I had a friend say to me today, "I'm excellent! I'm so excellent that I piss excellence!"
> 
> I think we could all take something from that! Have a great day ladies and put yourself in some excellent moods, cause that is what this is all about. We are excellent! Our BD sessions are excellent! And our baby making parts are excellent! Therefore, our efforts will produce will have excellent results!
> 
> Exxxcellent! LOL!
> 
> yes yes YES, the power of Positive Thinking at work!Click to expand...

Can you tell I'm in a much better place than I was several days ago? Grabbing the bull by the horns and not going to let anything get in my way! This goes for all aspects of my life. I gave up control for just long enough to let that old foe "self doubt" have her hands on me, but I kicked her to the curb and now I'm in control!

Well, I'm off to work for the next 3 days. Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> I had a friend say to me today, "I'm excellent! I'm so excellent that I piss excellence!"
> 
> I think we could all take something from that! Have a great day ladies and put yourself in some excellent moods, cause that is what this is all about. We are excellent! Our BD sessions are excellent! And our baby making parts are excellent! Therefore, our efforts will produce will have excellent results!
> 
> Exxxcellent! LOL!
> 
> yes yes YES, the power of Positive Thinking at work!Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell I'm in a much better place than I was several days ago? Grabbing the bull by the horns and not going to let anything get in my way! This goes for all aspects of my life. I gave up control for just long enough to let that old foe "self doubt" have her hands on me, but I kicked her to the curb and now I'm in control!
> 
> Well, I'm off to work for the next 3 days. Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend!Click to expand...

That's the right way to be Grace...enjoy your 3 days of being busy and not worrying about the 2WW :winkwink:


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> I had a friend say to me today, "I'm excellent! I'm so excellent that I piss excellence!"
> 
> I think we could all take something from that! Have a great day ladies and put yourself in some excellent moods, cause that is what this is all about. We are excellent! Our BD sessions are excellent! And our baby making parts are excellent! Therefore, our efforts will produce will have excellent results!
> 
> Exxxcellent! LOL!
> 
> yes yes YES, the power of Positive Thinking at work!Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell I'm in a much better place than I was several days ago? Grabbing the bull by the horns and not going to let anything get in my way! This goes for all aspects of my life. I gave up control for just long enough to let that old foe "self doubt" have her hands on me, but I kicked her to the curb and now I'm in control!
> 
> Well, I'm off to work for the next 3 days. Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> That's the right way to be Grace...enjoy your 3 days of being busy and not worrying about the 2WW :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you! I definitely will and will check in if time allows. I never know what to expect at work. Maybe the weekend will prove to be uneventful? The weather sure predicts that that may be the case. Warming up to 70 degrees and some sunshine. It's the high 90's that bring out the stabbings and gun shot victoms!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> Thank you! I definitely will and will check in if time allows. I never know what to expect at work. Maybe the weekend will prove to be uneventful? The weather sure predicts that that may be the case. Warming up to 70 degrees and some sunshine. It's the high 90's that bring out the stabbings and gun shot victoms!

Good lord! HAHAHAHA


----------



## samiam

GraceFace said:


> It's the high 90's that bring out the stabbings and gun shot victoms!

I hear that. Only, around here (AZ), it's the arrival of the triple digits that brings out the crazies.


----------



## Nise

jeniwi said:


> Back to join you ladies again. I miscarried two weeks so hopefully I might ovulate this weekend. Unfortunately no signs of ovulation but feeling rather frisky so that's always a good sign.

So sorry to hear this Jeniwi. I shall hope that you'll not be back for long. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Samian, thanks for the vote of confidence. I looked again and realised it could be interpreted as triphasic, I only have my negative glasses on and saw the drop. You know how it is....I just expect the news to be bad as a positive test seems like it will never happen again since the m/c, do you feel like that? I shall just wait and see what tomorrow brings and try to pee in the morning before I can be tempted to test! 11dpo would just be a waste of a test 

Welcome to the hell that is the 2WW (!) and sorry you're not feeling well. I was ill for 2 days just before ovulation and my temps on those days really threw FF. I knew I still hadn't ovulated so had to discard the highest of the high temps to make sense of my chart. Dam you FF!!!

Hope you feel better soon and that you enjoy the weekend xx


----------



## Glowstar

Jen...sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Grace...LOVING your PMA!!!!! wooo hooooo :thumbup::thumbup:

Spoomie....I still think your chart looks triphasic and will be looking with interest tomorrow am :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Another vote for triphisic chart here Spoomie - with a bit of luck FF will agree tomorrow too. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Hope everyone has a fun and sun filled weekend lined up. I've got to work :brat: Have been in a dark old studio all week and I wanna go in the sun :hissy:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar and Nise, thanks. I'm off to bed now to try to get 3 consecutive hours before my alarm goes off at 6.15am. With my 2.5year old invariably joining us at some point in the night, this is no mean feat  Feel like a 'silly girl' for making a fuss this morning seeing as the whole world now thinks my chart looks triphasic!! I am praying that you are right. Despite my best intentions not to symptom spot I have been noting things I haven't even dared to record on my chart for fear my FF points tally goes up too high. Why is it that it feels like there's more at stake some months than others?

Glowstar, I hope your temp stays up tomorrow; no more yoyoing please!!! I'll be checking out your chart in the morning.

PS Glowstar - my ICT helpline - why does my FF link not show any of my data in the little boxes, eg headache, exercise, backache etc and yours does? What setting do I need to change?

Catch you tomorrow ladies xx


----------



## Spoomie

Nise said:


> Another vote for triphisic chart here Spoomie - with a bit of luck FF will agree tomorrow too. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Wow, I didn't realise FF told you if your chart looks triphasic. I just clicked on my chart before bed (as you do - now I sound like a COMPLETE lunatic) and it is telling me my chart may be triphasic :happydance: I was all excited until I read the Q&A on FF which basically says a triphasic chart may or may not indicate pregnancy, I think I knew this already, it just brought me back down with a bump

Worn out with speculating, what will be, already is and me stressing won't change that (well, I guess it might for the worse!) Good night ladies, sleep well x


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Samian, thanks for the vote of confidence. I looked again and realised it could be interpreted as triphasic, I only have my negative glasses on and saw the drop. You know how it is....I just expect the news to be bad as a positive test seems like it will never happen again since the m/c, do you feel like that? I shall just wait and see what tomorrow brings and try to pee in the morning before I can be tempted to test! 11dpo would just be a waste of a test
> 
> Welcome to the hell that is the 2WW (!) and sorry you're not feeling well. I was ill for 2 days just before ovulation and my temps on those days really threw FF. I knew I still hadn't ovulated so had to discard the highest of the high temps to make sense of my chart. Dam you FF!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon and that you enjoy the weekend xx

Yes, I totally feel that way! After the MC, I had intermittent bleeding for three months! I only regulated after they gave me progesterone to bring on a real :witch:, in Feb. and then I had shoulder surgery in March, which made the O really really late and the temps weird too, so I have felt completely panicky and convinced I'd never be pregnant again. It's a rotten feeling. This is the first month where all of the signs seem good and I'm hoping that it won't be a big crash and burn here in a few weeks. 

Yep--I hate it when FF goes all wonky. I thought that having a CBFM would ease my stress about temps, but frankly, since it never gives me a peak (only high or low), I'm still stuck looking at temps and those can lead to stress! 

I will be looking at your chart tomorrow with fingers crossed. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Spoomie

Crash and burn, I guess I'm out, big temp drop today, despite willing it to stay up, and taking it twice just to check. Obviously FF has now removed her advice that my chart may be displaying a triphasic pattern :-( Spent a blissful 3 days feeling like my old self, pre m/c, felt positive, bouncy and like the weight was about to be lifted. Back to the drawing board.

Glowstar, hope for better things for you x

Thanks for being so supportive ladies xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Spoomie :cry::cry: Temp drop for me too....so we can wallow together :nope: I know for sure AF is coming.....it's weird as first half of TWW when your body doesn't even now you might me preg...I feel preg....twinges, pulls, pains etc...then 8dpo the day of the temp rise...I felt fine...ever since feel really crampy like AF going to start any minute and I feel like this EVERY month :wacko:

I so wanted your temp to stay up...strangely it gives me pma and comfort knowing that someone else might get a BFP. Your not out until the witch shows though Spoomie! 

It's OH's birthday today and I wanted to give him some good news but looks like it's the same old me bleating on and feeling weepy and pissed off at this stage. I know you will pick yourself up (we have to right?) and head onto the next cycle (IF no BFP) with positivity knowing IT will happen :hugs::hugs::kiss:

PS. erm...yes Mrs I would like to see your BD antics on your chart!!! and symptoms...to show this on the right at the top of FF page is a section called 'chart settings', it's the one that says 'displayed data' you can pick and choose what you want people to see :winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

It's not over until the fat lady sings!

:hugs: to you both. 

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Ladies, you are fantastic, I wish I knew you in real life because I'd love to be friends with you!
> 
> Glowstar, your temp rise is fab! More tomorrow please. Your temps are really erratic at the mo, personal question coming up (only because we are such good friends  In fact, come to think of it, I'd never ask any of my other friends in real life this!!!!) do you temp orally or vaginally? I used to do the former and switched to the latter as I read it was more accurate, plus, you don't have to worry about the thermometer falling out of your mouth if you nod off ) Let's hope still both get good news next Tuesday, please God.

I do it orally.......not sure I feel like taking off my ever so sexy fleecy PJ bottoms to stick the thermo up my snatch :haha: be scared of OH putting his leg over me and the thermo disappearing forever :haha:
I am very specific about where I put it....I do have one specific place in my mouth and I always make sure I place it there and never anywhere else. 
Can I ask something? Should your normal daytime temps be higher than your BBT? The only reason I ask is when I had the temp drop at 9po I decided to see what my temp was around 9pm at night...I lay on the bed while taking it and it was 97.124...which seemed REALLY low to me way below the coverline and in line with pre-o temps :shrug: the next morning it shot right up :shrug:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Awww Spoomie :cry::cry: Temp drop for me too....so we can wallow together :nope: I know for sure AF is coming.....it's weird as first half of TWW when your body doesn't even now you might me preg...I feel preg....twinges, pulls, pains etc...then 8dpo the day of the temp rise...I felt fine...ever since feel really crampy like AF going to start any minute and I feel like this EVERY month :wacko:
> 
> I so wanted your temp to stay up...strangely it gives me pma and comfort knowing that someone else might get a BFP. Your not out until the witch shows though Spoomie!
> 
> It's OH's birthday today and I wanted to give him some good news but looks like it's the same old me bleating on and feeling weepy and pissed off at this stage. I know you will pick yourself up (we have to right?) and head onto the next cycle (IF no BFP) with positivity knowing IT will happen :hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> PS. erm...yes Mrs I would like to see your BD antics on your chart!!! and symptoms...to show this on the right at the top of FF page is a section called 'chart settings', it's the one that says 'displayed data' you can pick and choose what you want people to see :winkwink:

Thanks Glowstar. My second thought after, 'Oh bugger' this morning was that you gals will understand my disappointment. I'm so sad I have since googled 'temp dip in triphasic pattern' and trawled the FF gallery looking for a similar dip in triphasic charts - desperate or what? :-( The really disappointing thing is that I loved feeling like myself again these last couple of days, I really hate feeling this down all the time. 

Your temp is still way above coverline, are you sure they are af symptoms? I'll look at your other charts after messaging, does your temp normally stay up right before af? Have a great day with your OH I'm so sorry you don't have good news to share as a present to him.

Thanks for ICT help (again) I will check out my settings so I can share all the details of my sex life (!), though my husband would say there's not much to share!!!

Guess Pip is right, we're not out yet, just looking less likely than yesterday :-(

xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar
Just checked out your other charts. You must've been so excited on the cycle you did soy, your temps were sky high! Interesting to see you only took it for 1 cycle. I had been toying with the idea but my herbalist isn't keen. Instead she is prescribing dhea along with all my other potions. I have been seeing her now since Jan and if this turns out to be another cycle without good news I'm thinking of adding acupuncture to my repertoire. I have been pregnant 3 times in the last 5 years (only 1 live birth came from them all :-( and an additional m/c some years earlier) so I know I can get pregnant so surely with all this extra support and attention to detail I should be hyperfertile! 

Let's keep believing that it will happen for us x


----------



## roothy

Morning ladies
Havent been on here for a few days - busy week
Spoomie / Glowstar - fingers crossed for you

Miss C - you are so brave going to a baby shower. A receptionist at my work has one in about 6 weeks time and I cant even think about going. I am now 7 weeks post m/c and whilst I wish her well with all my heart I just cannot go and share in it all. Hugs to you

Jeniwi - So sorry for your loss

Me - I am now 7DPO. Feeling quite calm at moment in the TWW but as we get further into next week might not be. Temps are still high and this morning rose a little higher..... Trying not to get excited - shagathon was disrupted by OH having a temp and a cold but Ithink we DTD at good times

I think I have worked out how to link to my chart if anyome really bored and wants a look!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29d072

:dust: to you all


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar
> Just checked out your other charts. You must've been so excited on the cycle you did soy, your temps were sky high! Interesting to see you only took it for 1 cycle. I had been toying with the idea but my herbalist isn't keen. Instead she is prescribing dhea along with all my other potions. I have been seeing her now since Jan and if this turns out to be another cycle without good news I'm thinking of adding acupuncture to my repertoire. I have been pregnant 3 times in the last 5 years (only 1 live birth came from them all :-( and an additional m/c some years earlier) so I know I can get pregnant so surely with all this extra support and attention to detail I should be hyperfertile!
> 
> Let's keep believing that it will happen for us x

I did two cycles of Soy...January (though wasn't temping and Feb) The Feb chart you are talking about I switched my BBT halfway through TWW and I had a stinking cold so what looks like high temps was actually a fever due to the cold. Not sure I would take Soy again...still debating :shrug: as the cycle after I stopped taking it was only 19 days long :cry: and I am a 27 day average cycle so it was a missed month really. 
I've read fertalaid is supposed to be quite good??? not sure whether it's just a whole bunch of Vits though :shrug:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> I do it orally.......not sure I feel like taking off my ever so sexy fleecy PJ bottoms to stick the thermo up my snatch :haha: be scared of OH putting his leg over me and the thermo disappearing forever :haha:
> I am very specific about where I put it....I do have one specific place in my mouth and I always make sure I place it there and never anywhere else.
> Can I ask something? Should your normal daytime temps be higher than your BBT? The only reason I ask is when I had the temp drop at 9po I decided to see what my temp was around 9pm at night...I lay on the bed while taking it and it was 97.124...which seemed REALLY low to me way below the coverline and in line with pre-o temps :shrug: the next morning it shot right up :shrug:

Ha ha, that's a painful thought!

Not sure about daytime temps, I thought they were supposed to be higher. A few months back (2nd month post m/c so reaaaalllly obsessive!) I started taking it later in the day and always found it higher, though I wasn't resting prior to taking it. I also read somewhere subsequently that if you take it in the evening you should try to replicate conditions day to day ie lay down and read for 20 mins or something beforehand. I decided it would be a step too far and only further fuel to my OCD tendencies!

xxx


----------



## Garnet

Hey ladies, 
Checking in! I'm 43 and 8 weeks thanks to Instead cups and soy but I didn't take enough soy. Hope there is some luck here in the forum. Baby dust to all...


----------



## Shelley71

Does anyone know if we O later due to our ages (I'm 40). I'm sitting at CD16 and NOTHING is happening. CBFM still says low, even though FF has me Oing on CD18. And, if I O later than CD18, doesn't that make it impossible to get anything positive with a fewer than 10 day LP?


----------



## LLbean

Shelley71 said:


> Does anyone know if we O later due to our ages (I'm 40). I'm sitting at CD16 and NOTHING is happening. CBFM still says low, even though FF has me Oing on CD18. And, if I O later than CD18, doesn't that make it impossible to get anything positive with a fewer than 10 day LP?

there is a thread that discusses just that https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/564076-lh-surge-opk-ovulation-older-women.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## samiam

Spoomie and Glowstar, 

Sorry to hear about your temps. But I don't hear a fat lady singing yet, so. . . 

Hang in there girls!


----------



## Nise

Spoomie, I am so excited to hear you are going to be prescribed DHEA - I've heard some marvelous things about it actually turning back the clock - Glitterqueen was using it and got her bfp and somewhere back in this thread she supplied a link that has a lot of information about it. It was very interesting reading and if I ever get an appointment with the new FS my Doctor has referred me to I have full intentions of grilling him on this very thing. It is being taken quite seriously in the US but not so much the UK. I am quite keen to try with or without the damn FS. Sorry about the temp drop. 

Actually I saved the link so here it is again. www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html?gclid=CPbUzvGbxqYCFUkhfAodiVHyMw

Glowstar - sorry about your temp drop too. :growlmad:

Well, girls I am 15 dpo today, had a small temp drop this morning. Tomorrow is supposed to be testing day but I reckon I will get a huge plummet in the morning and possibly be woken up by the witch. Felt a bit AF'y last night, think the fat lady was clearing her voice!


----------



## jeniwi

Wow DHEA seems to be a wonder fertility drug/supplement.


----------



## Garnet

Nise said:


> Spoomie, I am so excited to hear you are going to be prescribed DHEA - I've heard some marvelous things about it actually turning back the clock - Glitterqueen was using it and got her bfp and somewhere back in this thread she supplied a link that has a lot of information about it. It was very interesting reading and if I ever get an appointment with the new FS my Doctor has referred me to I have full intentions of grilling him on this very thing. It is being taken quite seriously in the US but not so much the UK. I am quite keen to try with or without the damn FS. Sorry about the temp drop.
> 
> Actually I saved the link so here it is again. www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html?gclid=CPbUzvGbxqYCFUkhfAodiVHyMw
> 
> Glowstar - sorry about your temp drop too. :growlmad:
> 
> Well, girls I am 15 dpo today, had a small temp drop this morning. Tomorrow is supposed to be testing day but I reckon I will get a huge plummet in the morning and possibly be woken up by the witch. Felt a bit AF'y last night, think the fat lady was clearing her voice!

I also took Dhea before I got pregnant but 1 pill was way to much for me I was very cranky. I split the pills into quarters and only took quarter and it really helped my hormones and moods...


----------



## Nise

Garnet said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Spoomie, I am so excited to hear you are going to be prescribed DHEA - I've heard some marvelous things about it actually turning back the clock - Glitterqueen was using it and got her bfp and somewhere back in this thread she supplied a link that has a lot of information about it. It was very interesting reading and if I ever get an appointment with the new FS my Doctor has referred me to I have full intentions of grilling him on this very thing. It is being taken quite seriously in the US but not so much the UK. I am quite keen to try with or without the damn FS. Sorry about the temp drop.
> 
> Actually I saved the link so here it is again. www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html?gclid=CPbUzvGbxqYCFUkhfAodiVHyMw
> 
> Glowstar - sorry about your temp drop too. :growlmad:
> 
> Well, girls I am 15 dpo today, had a small temp drop this morning. Tomorrow is supposed to be testing day but I reckon I will get a huge plummet in the morning and possibly be woken up by the witch. Felt a bit AF'y last night, think the fat lady was clearing her voice!
> 
> I also took Dhea before I got pregnant but 1 pill was way to much for me I was very cranky. I split the pills into quarters and only took quarter and it really helped my hormones and moods...Click to expand...

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Spoomie

Nise said:


> Spoomie, I am so excited to hear you are going to be prescribed DHEA - I've heard some marvelous things about it actually turning back the clock - Glitterqueen was using it and got her bfp and somewhere back in this thread she supplied a link that has a lot of information about it. It was very interesting reading and if I ever get an appointment with the new FS my Doctor has referred me to I have full intentions of grilling him on this very thing. It is being taken quite seriously in the US but not so much the UK. I am quite keen to try with or without the damn FS. Sorry about the temp drop.
> 
> Actually I saved the link so here it is again. www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html?gclid=CPbUzvGbxqYCFUkhfAodiVHyMw
> 
> Glowstar - sorry about your temp drop too. :growlmad:
> 
> Well, girls I am 15 dpo today, had a small temp drop this morning. Tomorrow is supposed to be testing day but I reckon I will get a huge plummet in the morning and possibly be woken up by the witch. Felt a bit AF'y last night, think the fat lady was clearing her voice!


Thanks Nise, I too wait to see what tomorrow brings, have no symptoms of af and would be ecstatic if my temp went back up, but feeling that the fat lady's on her way despite me :-( But you should be excited surely? To be approaching 16dpo and still above the coverline has to be a positive???

Re: the DHEA, yes, I asked my herbalist if I might try soy after reading the thread on here about it. Strange because some women swear by it and some curse it! Anyway, my herbalist said that she personally isn't too keen on it, though we could try it if I wanted to. Her personal preference was for DHEA and, like you, she referred to the excitement over it in US clinics. She also had a patient who was taking it while preparing for IVF here. Apparently the clinic likes patients to take it for 3 or 4 months (can't recall which??) before they start treatment. I got mine online from Biovea if you're interested and I take 25mg 3 x daily.

Been wondering with my ever so hopeful chart (that now looks like it may all come to nought), if my body is really really trying and not quite making it yet. If DHEA can nudge it the final few steps along the way then I'll be delighted, though the reference to hair loss in your attached article was a bit alarming! x


----------



## Nise

Spoomie, I would be excited but unfortunately a 15 day LP is the norm for me. It goes on and on and on... :sleep:


----------



## samiam

Well, maybe it's because I found out that I have an ear infection in both ears, :shrug: but I refuse to hear any fat ladies either warming up, or singing for you ladies. :nope:

And since I feel like crapola, I'd really like it if I could wake up tomorrow to see that all of your temps have gone back up. So if you could manage that, I'd be ever-so grateful. K. Thanks. :flower:

Interesting stuff on the DHEA. If I'm not up the duff this month, I will mention that to the fertility doc on the 19th. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Spoomie

Sorry Samian, haven't been able to oblige :-(. Shame you feeling so bad, I'll keep you company now, feeling very very sorry for myself x


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Spoomie

Pip x


----------



## inkdchick

well so much for the agnus castus keeping my progesterone high, i had a neg test this morning again and browny/red cm so i think im out but will keep trying with the agnus and the acupuncture and see what it will bring us int he next two months if not im giving up completely had enough now x


----------



## Spoomie

inkdchick said:


> well so much for the agnus castus keeping my progesterone high, i had a neg test this morning again and browny/red cm so i think im out but will keep trying with the agnus and the acupuncture and see what it will bring us int he next two months if not im giving up completely had enough now x

Shame inkdchick. It's exhausting, isn't it x


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Sorry Samian, haven't been able to oblige :-(. Shame you feeling so bad, I'll keep you company now, feeling very very sorry for myself x

Oh no. . . I am so sorry, Spoomie. :hugs: It just takes over your life, doesn't it?



inkdchick said:


> well so much for the agnus castus keeping my progesterone high, i had a neg test this morning again and browny/red cm so i think im out but will keep trying with the agnus and the acupuncture and see what it will bring us int he next two months if not im giving up completely had enough now x

Sorry to hear about yours too, Inkd. How long have you been on the agnus castus? I take it too.


----------



## Shelley71

inkdchick said:


> well so much for the agnus castus keeping my progesterone high, i had a neg test this morning again and browny/red cm so i think im out but will keep trying with the agnus and the acupuncture and see what it will bring us int he next two months if not im giving up completely had enough now x




Spoomie said:


> Sorry Samian, haven't been able to oblige :-(. Shame you feeling so bad, I'll keep you company now, feeling very very sorry for myself x


Awww, sorry you guys! :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Nise said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Spoomie, I am so excited to hear you are going to be prescribed DHEA - I've heard some marvelous things about it actually turning back the clock - Glitterqueen was using it and got her bfp and somewhere back in this thread she supplied a link that has a lot of information about it. It was very interesting reading and if I ever get an appointment with the new FS my Doctor has referred me to I have full intentions of grilling him on this very thing. It is being taken quite seriously in the US but not so much the UK. I am quite keen to try with or without the damn FS. Sorry about the temp drop.
> 
> Actually I saved the link so here it is again. www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html?gclid=CPbUzvGbxqYCFUkhfAodiVHyMw
> 
> Glowstar - sorry about your temp drop too. :growlmad:
> 
> Well, girls I am 15 dpo today, had a small temp drop this morning. Tomorrow is supposed to be testing day but I reckon I will get a huge plummet in the morning and possibly be woken up by the witch. Felt a bit AF'y last night, think the fat lady was clearing her voice!
> 
> I also took Dhea before I got pregnant but 1 pill was way to much for me I was very cranky. I split the pills into quarters and only took quarter and it really helped my hormones and moods...Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get it from?Click to expand...

I got it at Walmart. Just don't confuse it with DHA.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi all

I'm sure you're all sick of reading about me obsessing over my chart the last few days but I need a friend just now and I'm pretty sure that you'll oblige. You know how some months the disappointment is harder to deal with than others? This is not proving to be then best month for me, by a long shot. It probably wouldn't have been so bad had my chart not appeared to go triphasic after a (implantation - clearly not) dip. FF even told me it appeared so, which really sent me into a frenzy. However, 3 temp drops later I'm truly out as of this evening. My husband is fed up with me, since my m/c last November I know I have been a nightmare to be around and today he told me he doesn't know why I am so depressed as, despite losing the baby, we still have our son. They really don't feel it in the way we do, do they? Not entirely his fault, I also don't like being around me either lately. It's there, every waking moment of the day I am thinking of my loss, how pregnant I should be, my chart, not lifting anything heavy, have I taken my pils etc etc. I'm just so exhausted trying to pick myself up after yet another wasted month, and frustrated because I know I CAN get pregnant, even at my age, I did it just last August, so why - with even more prenatal pills, herbs, water, no alcohol, giving up exercise to gain weight, temping, CBFM, grapefruit juice, preseed - can't I get pregnant? The million dollar question we all want the answer to, I know:-(

And I feel so angry with everyone. Not sure why, I just do. I have cut myself off from all my friends, making excuses not to meet them etc, and just want to stay in a deep hole and not be with anyone. Small talk seems so pointless. I know I'm not unique, I'm sure you all want a baby just as badly as I do and that you hear the clock ticking just as loudly as I do. I'm just so defeated this month I had to share my woes with someone and you are the lucky ones xxx

PS Glowstar and Nise, sorry to see no good news for you two either x


----------



## Nise

I am totally with you Spoomie, relating to every word and also feeling angry today. I would just so like to be able to turn the switch off. This game is a load of old bollocks! 

Inkdchick and Glowstar - I'm sorry things aren't looking to good for you guys either.

Guess we just have to try and keep our spirits up. At least I have some great cycle buddies. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Spoomie. I understand exactly how you feel. It does take over your life. I'd describe it as all consuming. As hard as it is, what you need to do is relax a little. Acknowledge how lucky you are with what you do have and allow yourself hope that you'll get chance to grow your family sooner rather than later. 

It sounds like you are doing everything in your power to make this happen. You are sacrificing so much and that is exhausting mentally and physically. Give yourself a little slack now and then and I'm sure it will happen. 

Big :hug:

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

First of all sorry for being awol.....busy weekend with OH's birthday etc but it has kept me busy and less preoccupied which has got to be a good thing with another groundhog day temp of 97.664.....never had the same temp sooooo many times :wacko:

Spoomie....I am so very sorry the wicked witch got you :cry: I can feel your despair, having never suffered a MC I suppose I can't possibly know how that feels :cry: I suppose you and I (and everyone here) knows that the obsession does take over EVERY aspect of your life but I think we all know deep down that life has to go on right? or what is the alternative? It's a double edged sword because we know that being obsessive and all consumed is not really a good thing but it's soooooo hard to stop...and I wholeheartedly am 100% with you on that score! I am sure for you...and all of us it's just a matter of time as frustrating as that is....because that's the ONE thing all of us here feel we have not got :nope: Let's re-stock...dust ourselves off and carry on...we have to believe and have hope...but let's not forget to live for the living and live for today. :hugs::hugs: not sure all that came out right...I hope so :winkwink:

Nise.....your positivity is awesome....sorry the witch got you too...your charts always look so perfect...damn that wicked :witch:

Well another temp drop for me today.....but I caved and tested. My usual LP is 13/14 days long and CD12 feel AF'y. Anyway had a load of IC's sitting and on a whim with god knows what pee of the day I POAS!! I kind of thought I saw a shadow but realised it was my imagination :wacko: I went for a lie down...and got up around 7pm (2 1/2 hrs later) and POAS again!!! glutten for punishment me :haha: I put the IC back in the packet and went for a walk with the dog. I actually forgot about it and then 2 hours later went back to look...so waaaaaaaaaaaay after the time limit and this is what I got :shrug: I think it's an evap personally and NOT excited. OH could just about see it....it's a screen tilter.....if nothing else it makes a change not to see a completely snow white HPT!! :winkwink:

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo0283.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar test again tomorrow and let us know please! (I see the faint line so I really want to know, fingers crossed!)


----------



## mrsdh

I see something! I've never got an evap on a IC so I would say it looks like the start of a bfp! Fx for you. Will you test again in the morning? Xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies...yeah will test first thing and let you know....I still think it's an evap 'cos cramping like a biatch and feel like AF due any minute...so who knows :shrug:


----------



## mrsdh

They still can be pregnancy signs. So many ladies have said they are certain they are going to receive a visit from Af and have got a bfp! Good luck with fmu. Sending you tons of babydust xx ps even with ICs I always have got stark White bfns, never a hint of a second line. Hoping to read good news in the morning :)


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm sure you're all sick of reading about me obsessing over my chart the last few days but I need a friend just now and I'm pretty sure that you'll oblige. You know how some months the disappointment is harder to deal with than others? This is not proving to be then best month for me, by a long shot. It probably wouldn't have been so bad had my chart not appeared to go triphasic after a (implantation - clearly not) dip. FF even told me it appeared so, which really sent me into a frenzy. However, 3 temp drops later I'm truly out as of this evening. My husband is fed up with me, since my m/c last November I know I have been a nightmare to be around and today he told me he doesn't know why I am so depressed as, despite losing the baby, we still have our son. They really don't feel it in the way we do, do they? Not entirely his fault, I also don't like being around me either lately. It's there, every waking moment of the day I am thinking of my loss, how pregnant I should be, my chart, not lifting anything heavy, have I taken my pils etc etc. I'm just so exhausted trying to pick myself up after yet another wasted month, and frustrated because I know I CAN get pregnant, even at my age, I did it just last August, so why - with even more prenatal pills, herbs, water, no alcohol, giving up exercise to gain weight, temping, CBFM, grapefruit juice, preseed - can't I get pregnant? The million dollar question we all want the answer to, I know:-(
> 
> And I feel so angry with everyone. Not sure why, I just do. I have cut myself off from all my friends, making excuses not to meet them etc, and just want to stay in a deep hole and not be with anyone. Small talk seems so pointless. I know I'm not unique, I'm sure you all want a baby just as badly as I do and that you hear the clock ticking just as loudly as I do. I'm just so defeated this month I had to share my woes with someone and you are the lucky ones xxx
> 
> PS Glowstar and Nise, sorry to see no good news for you two either x

Spoomie--I know that I am late to this party, but I do understand. I completely understand where you're coming from. The MC devastated me in ways that I didn't understand even then. I still burst into tears sometimes for no reason whatsoever and I'm not telling any of my friends or family that we're trying for a baby now. The strain of trying has caused fights with my OH and I just feel alone and exhausted most of the time. I wish I had some smart thing to say. Something that would make you feel better about it all, but honestly, I don't have any answers about how to make the pain stop. 

Do something nice and out of the ordinary for yourself this week. At least once a day remind yourself that you are safe and okay. And maybe things will get better in time. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> I think it's an evap personally and NOT excited. OH could just about see it....it's a screen tilter.....if nothing else it makes a change not to see a completely snow white HPT!! :winkwink:


I see a line there too! :thumbup:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry to disappoint ladies...BFN this morning with FMU...slight temp rise but def feel the witch knocking at my snatch door :shrug: must have been an evap....just goes to show you...don't look at the bloody tests after the time limit :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie--I know that I am late to this party, but I do understand. I completely understand where you're coming from. The MC devastated me in ways that I didn't understand even then. I still burst into tears sometimes for no reason whatsoever and I'm not telling any of my friends or family that we're trying for a baby now. The strain of trying has caused fights with my OH and I just feel alone and exhausted most of the time. I wish I had some smart thing to say. Something that would make you feel better about it all, but honestly, I don't have any answers about how to make the pain stop.
> 
> Do something nice and out of the ordinary for yourself this week. At least once a day remind yourself that you are safe and okay. And maybe things will get better in time. :hugs:

Samian, it does help to know that I am not the only one who feels so low and so confused and so sad, although I wish for your sake that you didn't feel this way too. It feels like it'll never go away and those three days of 'triphasic' hope felt sooooo good to be myself again xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Sorry to disappoint ladies...BFN this morning with FMU...slight temp rise but def feel the witch knocking at my snatch door :shrug: must have been an evap....just goes to show you...don't look at the bloody tests after the time limit :haha::winkwink:

Sorry you still hanging on for news Glowstar, don't give up hope yet x


----------



## mrsdh

Glowstar said:


> Sorry to disappoint ladies...BFN this morning with FMU...slight temp rise but def feel the witch knocking at my snatch door :shrug: must have been an evap....just goes to show you...don't look at the bloody tests after the time limit :haha::winkwink:

:hugs: ics are cruel sometimes. Bol***ks .:hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hello all,
I've been away for a wonderful weekend and came back to lots of BFN's. Boo, bugger and bol***ks indeed. Huh.
Spoomie, Glowstar, Nise, Ink - I'm so sorry. Some months are harder than others, especially when you have really good temps. Lots of hugs to everyone. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Nise - how horrid to be stuck in a studio all weekend - I know the feeling, as I've got a load of studio work coming up and will be stuck there all over Easter - yuk, but it pays the mortgage!
Samian - hope you're feeling better soon - go and sit in the sun and burn the bugs away x
Garnet - hello! How nice that you popped in to say hello. We're all rooting for you x
Jeniwi - So sorry for your loss. This thread is the most supportive, lovely bunch and we all know how you're feeling. xxx
Miss C - I'm sorry you had a panic attack, but you did make me laugh! In a pumpkin patch?!!
Hope I haven't left anyone out... x

Well, the torch, which has been blazing away here, is beginning to fade, as I ovulated VERY early, according to my CBFM - I quite often do, but it may be the soy, I'm not sure. Just going to grab one last smoulder today and then give OH a break! Or maybe we'll just keep going!!! 
(PS in the midst of lots of not great news here, my doggie learned to swim today! Everyone say Awwww!)


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Samian, it does help to know that I am not the only one who feels so low and so confused and so sad, although I wish for your sake that you didn't feel this way too. It feels like it'll never go away and those three days of 'triphasic' hope felt sooooo good to be myself again xxx

Spoomie--You are NOT alone! I know what you mean about feeling like yourself again. I'm clinging to that very thing right now at 4dpo. It's going to be a really long tww.

Glowstar: Sorry to hear that. But you did make me laugh with your "knocking at your snatch" comment. I am now picturing a tiny wee witch in there knocking on a cervix. And laughter's a good thing, right?

Reb: Awww. Cute. I bet your swimming dog is very cute!! And yes, I need to burn the bugs out for sure! Day three of antibiotics and I am feeling a wee bit better.


----------



## Nise

Oh bugger Glowstar - I was getting all excited on the last page. I thought evaps were meant to be grey and I could def see pink in that there line. I'm so sorry you got bfn this morning - gutting. 

I remembered 'Monica' this morning. Monica is a clearblue fertility monitor that the very lovely Dragonmummy donated to me now she is pg. So I reset her, then popped down to boots and bought some sticks to feed her with. Tomorrow I will press the m button for CD3. Have had a nice day in the garden, so glad I've got a week off. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I've got a 'Monica' too :haha: will prob be pressing the 'm' button tomorrow :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> I've got a 'Monica' too :haha: will prob be pressing the 'm' button tomorrow :wacko::wacko:

Pressed my m button this morning. :-( I was certain this CBFM was going to be my golden ticket last month, maybe in May, a January baby would be better than a December baby anyway.


----------



## Glowstar

I've got a December baby...due 14th...wasn't born until 28th!!!! bloody nightmare sitting at Christmas table with everyone thinking you were going to go into labour any second...that and all the baby's first Christmas things that were never worn/used :haha:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> I've got a 'Monica' too :haha: will prob be pressing the 'm' button tomorrow :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Pressed my m button this morning. :-( I was certain this CBFM was going to be my golden ticket last month, maybe in May, a January baby would be better than a December baby anyway.Click to expand...

You are right about that, Spoomie! Although, since I'm TTC#1, I'd take a whenever baby. 

AFM: Hey, I have a Monica too, only I call mine Lucky. But frankly, Lucky hasn't been all that lucky for me yet. I get a consistent series of high readings, but no peak readings. Anyone else get that? Ideas?


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Sam, there is a whole thread on here about CBFM (sure you've read it) but I have read about quite a few ladies only getting high's but still getting BFP's. I suppose your temps back up when you ovulate. Doesn't really answer your question though does it...sorry :wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> You are right about that, Spoomie! Although, since I'm TTC#1, I'd take a whenever baby.

Samian, I would also have taken a whenever baby, as my (and your) June baby is not to be. Am just trying to make myself feel better that I won't have a baby this year now. 2012 sounds like a good year to be born x


----------



## Miss_C

Hi all, only a really quick pot, I am really really down and depressed rioght now, the weekend took it all out of me. Pumpkin Pathc is a kids clothing shop and I was looking at newborn stuff to for the shower and it just got the better of me and I lost it. Then to sit there and here all these women complain about sleep deprivation, spew, poop etc and I would kill for it!

So sorry about the bfn's had such high hopes for some of you this month.

Spoomie I could have written your post, well you know that being my twinny and all we feel what the other feels!!

Hugs to everyone and as soon as i get myself into a better headspace I'll be back. I think we ma pick up the torch tonight so we'll get started and maybe that will make me feel better!!


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Hi Sam, there is a whole thread on here about CBFM (sure you've read it) but I have read about quite a few ladies only getting high's but still getting BFP's. I suppose your temps back up when you ovulate. Doesn't really answer your question though does it...sorry :wacko:

S'ok. Thanks for trying! Yep--my temps and my CM confirm O better than Lucky, but I was just hoping for a secret trick or something. It sounds exciting to have the thing go PEAK. 



Spoomie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> You are right about that, Spoomie! Although, since I'm TTC#1, I'd take a whenever baby.
> 
> Samian, I would also have taken a whenever baby, as my (and your) June baby is not to be. Am just trying to make myself feel better that I won't have a baby this year now. 2012 sounds like a good year to be born xClick to expand...

I know. I hope I didn't upset you with that. Mine was due at the end of May. So it's closing in on me. And actually, I think 2012 has a lovely ring to it! Let 2012 be the year of the BABY for you!!


----------



## Reb S

Oh, Miss C - I'm so sorry you're feeling so rubbish. (Sorry I didn't realise Pumpkin Patch was a shop :blush: ) It's really hard dealing with new mum's, especially when they're having a moan. They forget how we are feeling and that we would die to have the 3 am sleep deprivation and spew on every piece of clothing. I think you did brilliantly to go and get through the baby shower, so get b..king and get that torch lit and you will feel better! :hugs:
I hereby pass the torch on - it's a bit knackered, I think as we've really gone for it this month!
Samian - I know how you're feeling. I think a due date is like a huge looming cloud and it's hard to know how you're going to react. My due date is May 16th; I have the day off work and OH and I are going to Camber Sands, one of our favourite spots, to shed a few tears and be by ourselves. If ONLY we can have our BFPs by then...

On the plus side, I've had a fab temp rise, although I missed the first day as I'd lost my thermometer - silly! x


----------



## Glowstar

That's a fab temp rise Reb :thumbup: glad you've had a fab time with the torch :haha: I'll hopefully be grabbing it back for a bit in a week or so. 
Af not here yet...but had a lovely 'period poo' this morning followed by 'period farting' so she will be here today. Feel like punching her face in to be honest....got really bad PMS!! Also feel like punching OH if he asks me one more time 'are you alright'.....feel like screaming...'no I am F***ing not alright!' :haha:

Just waiting now....hate this part just want AF to arrive so I can obsess about the next cycle...cyce #7....lucky #7 hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

I love this idea of colour coding everyone's comment, appeals to my OCD nature  

Miss_C I am so sorry that it's now your turn to feel so low. Well done for getting through the baby shower. It is so difficult to hear them moaning about their backache when you would kill to be in their shoes. I was so beside myself at the weekend that I just didn't know where to turn. Life felt incredibly hard and I suspect that's how you're feeling now. The anger for your loss, your inability to get pregnant and pick up life where you left off last November feel like too much to bear. CD3 for me today, after a 12 day luteal phase (need to speak to herbalist to see what's happening there, though last time I had that was the month before I conceived  ) and the clouds are starting to lift gradually. Hope you're following close behind me twinny, chin up 

Samian Peak is not all that, I got 2 days last month and still no good news to report. it will come for us all, I pray. You didn't offend me at all. It just made me think, I had never wanted a Christmas baby but would've been delighted if I'd managed to become pregnant this month, I'd even have taken a Christmas Day baby! I know your due date was very near to mine, but wasn't sure if you were late May or early June. It is a time I dread, and I know I will be inconsolable on June 4th, even though chances are baby wouldn't have come exactly then. You will be much in my thoughts. Yes, the year of the baby, I like that. Let's all go for 2012 now - like we have any choice.....!

Reb S I hope your temperature keeps on rising, we need some good news around here. I'm glad you lost your thermometer, obviously means you're more relaxed and therefore will be pregnant this month  I love your plan for your due date. I pray you have happy news before then, it would make the day so much easier to bear. You will be in my thoughts on May 16th.

Glowstar Where is af for you, dam her. Sorry it's taking so long, when you feel like she's been coming for days now. Keep us posted and hurry up and catch me up, I'm on cd3 already 

Other comments On a lighter note for the Brits, hope you enjoyed Joy and Fabio last night on One Born Every Minute. I loved them last time and I'm sure they were shown again by popular demand. The fight over the baby's name and the confusion over the baby's clothing were priceless!!! A big boost for Mummies over 40 (albeit an IVF baby)  And a world away from the family in the other room, let's hope Faith has lots of it, she'll need it!

Thanks for helping me through my low weekend ladies xxx


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> I know how you're feeling. I think a due date is like a huge looming cloud and it's hard to know how you're going to react. My due date is May 16th; I have the day off work and OH and I are going to Camber Sands, one of our favourite spots, to shed a few tears and be by ourselves. If ONLY we can have our BFPs by then...

Reb: That's a very good idea! I should find a place for OH and I go to on our due date. It is a looming cloud. :(



Glowstar said:


> Also feel like punching OH if he asks me one more time 'are you alright'.....feel like screaming...'no I am F***ing not alright!' :haha:Just waiting now....hate this part just want AF to arrive so I can obsess about the next cycle...cyce #7....lucky #7 hopefully :thumbup:

Glowstar: I know that one all too well. I hate it when OH asks if I'm okay. I mean, come on, pal. I'm crying. I am not ok. But Lucky #7 really sounds like the one!



Spoomie said:


> Peak is not all that, I got 2 days last month and still no good news to report. it will come for us all, I pray. You didn't offend me at all. It just made me think, I had never wanted a Christmas baby but would've been delighted if I'd managed to become pregnant this month, I'd even have taken a Christmas Day baby! I know your due date was very near to mine, but wasn't sure if you were late May or early June. It is a time I dread, and I know I will be inconsolable on June 4th, even though chances are baby wouldn't have come exactly then. You will be much in my thoughts. Yes, the year of the baby, I like that. Let's all go for 2012 now - like we have any choice.....!

Spoomie: I'm glad that I didn't offend. :hugs: I will be thinking of you on June 4th too. Yes, 2012. THE YEAR OF THE BABY!!

AFM: Had a pap yesterday and the doc said that she thought I would likely spot a little afterward, which I did (and had some cramping too). But then I woke up to a HUGE temperature plummet today. Am feeling gutted. It's way too early for AF. A five day luteal period? Come on, body. Get it together. Feel like curling into a ball in bed and crying.


----------



## Reb S

Samian - Could be an implantation dip - or reaction to PAP. Don't give up. My acupuncturist said best way to keep progesterone high was to BE HAPPY! :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Had a pap yesterday and the doc said that she thought I would likely spot a little afterward, which I did (and had some cramping too). But then I woke up to a HUGE temperature plummet today. Am feeling gutted. It's way too early for AF. A five day luteal period? Come on, body. Get it together. Feel like curling into a ball in bed and crying.

Smear, nice, don't you just love being a woman! It's the only time you think, 'What? Where have the last 3 years gone? It seems like only last week' Could it not be the mother of all implantation dips......? xx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Samian - Could be an implantation dip - or reaction to PAP. Don't give up. My acupuncturist said best way to keep progesterone high was to BE HAPPY! :hugs:

Ha ha Reb S, great minds think alike! I swear I didn't read your reply before I posted, I was busy deleting all the other stuff from Samian's previous post before I replied! Besides, if we both thought it was an implantation dip, I say the motion is carried :thumbup: it's an implantation dip xx


----------



## Spoomie

Spoomie said:


> CD3 for me today, after a 12 day luteal phase (need to speak to herbalist to see what's happening there, though last time I had that was the month before I conceived  )

Saw my herbalist this afternoon and she is convinced that my 'triphasic' temperatures followed by a dramatic drop, in conjunction with my short luteal phase and other symptoms means that I more than likely got the sperm and egg together but for a brief spell and all came to nought. Don't know if that makes me sad or optimistic, maybe a bit of both x


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Samian - Could be an implantation dip - or reaction to PAP. Don't give up. My acupuncturist said best way to keep progesterone high was to BE HAPPY! :hugs:

Reb: I hope so! Okay. I'm going to go for a little walk in the sunshine (if you can't tell, I am back in America right now) and make myself happy!



Spoomie said:


> Don't know if that makes me sad or optimistic, maybe a bit of both x

Spoomie: I think a bit of both, no? I mean, it means that you CAN get preggers, right? Now we just need to get a longer luteal phase for you and you'll be up the duff for reals, like. 

Oh and, as for the smear, well, over here, we have the pleasure of having them once a year! JOYS. I'm American, OH is Irish and we are living in Scotland. I'm back here because I have health insurance and couldn't get the NHS to take care of my torn shoulder, so while I recover from surgery, OH is coming back and forth and I'm also going to see a fertility guy next week. Probably going to be another smear. Americans are notorious for over testing. 

AFM: I prefer your version of things, girls! Okay--I am going to get on the bus with you girls and say implantation dip too. :thumbup: After all, there was a tiny bit of spotting and now there is absolutely not one tiny little drop. So what else could it be? Oh dear. I don't want to get too excited about it and have a big let-down. Guess I will just try to talk a lovely walk and chill out.


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Samian - Could be an implantation dip - or reaction to PAP. Don't give up. My acupuncturist said best way to keep progesterone high was to BE HAPPY! :hugs:
> 
> Reb: I hope so! Okay. I'm going to go for a little walk in the sunshine (if you can't tell, I am back in America right now) and make myself happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> Don't know if that makes me sad or optimistic, maybe a bit of both xClick to expand...
> 
> Spoomie: I think a bit of both, no? I mean, it means that you CAN get preggers, right? Now we just need to get a longer luteal phase for you and you'll be up the duff for reals, like.
> 
> Oh and, as for the smear, well, over here, we have the pleasure of having them once a year! JOYS. I'm American, OH is Irish and we are living in Scotland. I'm back here because I have health insurance and couldn't get the NHS to take care of my torn shoulder, so while I recover from surgery, OH is coming back and forth and I'm also going to see a fertility guy next week. Probably going to be another smear. Americans are notorious for over testing.
> 
> AFM: I prefer your version of things, girls! Okay--I am going to get on the bus with you girls and say implantation dip too. :thumbup: After all, there was a tiny bit of spotting and now there is absolutely not one tiny little drop. So what else could it be? Oh dear. I don't want to get too excited about it and have a big let-down. Guess I will just try to talk a lovely walk and chill out.Click to expand...

yes go walk and take in some fresh air... make sure to stop and smell the roses as they say... take in the beauty that surrounds you and let it fill you up!


----------



## Miss_C

samiam said:


> AFM:[/COLOR] Had a pap yesterday and the doc said that she thought I would likely spot a little afterward, which I did (and had some cramping too). But then I woke up to a HUGE temperature plummet today. Am feeling gutted. It's way too early for AF. A five day luteal period? Come on, body. Get it together. Feel like curling into a ball in bed and crying.

4,5 or 6dpo is completely normal for a temp plummet, it's when the egg pops out of the tube and the corpus luteum hasn't caught up yet with the progesterone production, you should see a jump tomorrow and then a levelling off as you rebalance again. it's all good honey don't worry right on track.

implantation dips are a little further along between 7-10 dpo.

there will be rare instances where there is a dip this early that IS implantation but I like to compare my chart to the average rather than the rares if that makes sense stops me building false hopes.

Now I fully understand the process it makes my chart reading so much better.


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie - I think what your accu said makes sense, maybe some natural progesterone cream will do the trick :shrug:

Samian - I hope that is a ID!!! I've never had one drop that low below the coverline in the LP! seen a lot of ID's like that though :winkwink:

Still no sign of AF :shrug: either the witch is still sharpening her claws or a little old eggie is wandering around my womb with a zimmer deciding where to plonk it's arse down :haha: suppose tomorrows temps will make things clearer. This is my longest LP since November...never gone beyond 14dpo so far.


----------



## Nise

Glowstar said:


> Still no sign of AF :shrug: either the witch is still sharpening her claws or a little old eggie is wandering around my womb with a zimmer deciding where to plonk it's arse down :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: PMSL at the image this conjured up. Keeping it all crossed for you Glowstar. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> 4,5 or 6dpo is completely normal for a temp plummet, it's when the egg pops out of the tube and the corpus luteum hasn't caught up yet with the progesterone production, you should see a jump tomorrow and then a levelling off as you rebalance again. it's all good honey don't worry right on track.
> 
> implantation dips are a little further along between 7-10 dpo.
> 
> there will be rare instances where there is a dip this early that IS implantation but I like to compare my chart to the average rather than the rares if that makes sense stops me building false hopes.
> 
> Now I fully understand the process it makes my chart reading so much better.

Miss C: THANK YOU!! :flower: I never knew that was the way it all went. I'm so happy that you told me. :thumbup:



Glowstar said:


> Samian - I hope that is a ID!!! I've never had one drop that low below the coverline in the LP! seen a lot of ID's like that though :winkwink:
> 
> Still no sign of AF :shrug: either the witch is still sharpening her claws or a little old eggie is wandering around my womb with a zimmer deciding where to plonk it's arse down :haha: suppose tomorrows temps will make things clearer. This is my longest LP since November...never gone beyond 14dpo so far.

Glowstar: I know it. Talk about a huge dip! But Lucky still said I was "high" fertility and there's no more spotting, so. . .

Your image cracks me up! And it sounds so very promising! I'm going to have another look at your chart. When are you planning to test? 

AFM: Btw, my name's actually samiam, like the character from the Dr. Seuss book, but you can just call me Sam, because that's my real name. :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

No AF...temp still up a tiny bit.....did an IC can see something but looks like a ghost line :shrug: came up within time limit. 

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo0292.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo0293.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pip7890

I'm not sure I can see it but I'm looking at it on an iPhone whilst on a moving train with the sun streaming through the dirty windows so don't rely on my response. 

I do like the colour of your nail varnish though!!

Fingers crossed and :dust:

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Morning ladies!
Miss C  You are the chart guru amongst us - thanks for the tips. Now if you could please just get FF and my CBFM to agree about my time of ovulation!! Hope you are feeling more cheerful x
Glowie Not sure about the line, love - but keeping fingers crossed. And don't forget - if you're not preggers, that's a FANTASTIC luteal phase... BTW -zimmer frame - HAHAHAHA!! :haha: Love the image! x


Hi Pip!! How you doing? x
Urgh - this green is horrible. 

PS - anyone used natural progesterone cream?
x


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar

I have everything crossed for you, zimmer, love it xx


----------



## Glowstar

I would say CD10 or 11 hard to say as that days temp was missed could be either :winkwink: I Ov'd on the last High on CBFM last month...not on the Peak. 

That line shows up better in real life...hey...who knows :shrug: Never had a 15 day LP before :wacko: just wish I knew now one way or another. Yesterday felt like AF was imminent until last night when I felt a bit weird....it was like AF cramps coming in waves then completely disappearing. Today...don't feel like AF coming...could just be the witch being extra evil though :haha:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> I prefer your version of things, girls! Okay--I am going to get on the bus with you girls and say implantation dip too. :thumbup: After all, there was a tiny bit of spotting and now there is absolutely not one tiny little drop. So what else could it be? Oh dear. I don't want to get too excited about it and have a big let-down. Guess I will just try to talk a lovely walk and chill out.

Good plan Samian. Guard your heart. Wish I had last month. I'm always so determined not to symptom spot and get my hopes up but this month I got carried away and paid the price by falling so hard. Last September when I was pregnant I had switched off a bit and had to go out specifically to buy a pregnancy test at 15dpo! How rare not to have one ready and waiting itn the cupboard. Still hoping for good things for you x


----------



## Reb S

I've had a horrible morning and had to come to you guys for comfort. I was tidying up and found my pregnancy week-by-week book - the one thing I let myself buy when I was pregnant. When I miscarried I asked OH to get rid of it for me, immediately. Guess what. I just found it on a pile in our bedroom. I am so mad, so disappointed and so upset. Now he's upset too. Shite. It's like there's a wound there that just hides under the surface waiting for something to poke at it. I need to forgive OH and get myself feeling positive again. Sorry for the glumness x


----------



## Miss_C

Reb S said:


> Miss C  You are the chart guru amongst us - thanks for the tips. Now if you could please just get FF and my CBFM to agree about my time of ovulation!! Hope you are feeling more cheerful x

Reb try using a different detector tuner, there is too little info on your chart, if you use just the opk monitor tuner it will move you to maybe just O'd. After peak O can happen up to 36 hours later.

I play with the tuners all the time and only when none of them move it do I leave it on advanced!!


----------



## Miss_C

Glowy, I am on the lap top with no glasses on and I can freaking well see that line, it was definitely there withing the time yes? You took the pic within the time yes? If yes and yes then bloody hell I reckon you have an LSP there!!! fxed it furns into a bfp!


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> No AF...temp still up a tiny bit.....did an IC can see something but looks like a ghost line :shrug: came up within time limit.

I see the line, barely but I see it... test again tomorrow and see...fingers crossed!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> I've had a horrible morning and had to come to you guys for comfort. I was tidying up and found my pregnancy week-by-week book - the one thing I let myself buy when I was pregnant. When I miscarried I asked OH to get rid of it for me, immediately. Guess what. I just found it on a pile in our bedroom. I am so mad, so disappointed and so upset. Now he's upset too. Shite. It's like there's a wound there that just hides under the surface waiting for something to poke at it. I need to forgive OH and get myself feeling positive again. Sorry for the glumness x

Poor you Reb S. Poor you. It is so hard to keep coming across reminders and you obviously feel betrayed by your OH too. Take comfort in the fact that he feels rubbish  I left my bl**dy Bounty folder in the bureau for weeks; I hated the dam thing, sitting there laughing at me, I didn't want to look at it but I couldn't bear to throw it away. It will pass but you know that already, that doesn't help with the pain of today though, I know. Your analogy is spot on, it is always there, just under the surface and your fragility is so easily exposed by these things, and others you didn't even think will affect you. Remember the pumpkin patch incident? I have finally been to Dr this week to ask to be referred for counselling. A lovely lady phoned me today and set the wheels in motion. Just feel like I need to arm myself with some strategies for such eventualities as the incident you've just suffered. I felt like I'd tried to deal with it myself for over 4 months and the furthest away the clouds ever go is just around the corner, waiting to come and rain on me with every opportunity they can find. Maybe you're in a similar place and it's something you could consider? Hope your day gets better. Much love xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> I would say CD10 or 11 hard to say as that days temp was missed could be either :winkwink: I Ov'd on the last High on CBFM last month...not on the Peak.
> 
> That line shows up better in real life...hey...who knows :shrug: Never had a 15 day LP before :wacko: just wish I knew now one way or another. Yesterday felt like AF was imminent until last night when I felt a bit weird....it was like AF cramps coming in waves then completely disappearing. Today...don't feel like AF coming...could just be the witch being extra evil though :haha:

Sending you positive vibes Glowstar, let's hope for a temp rise and a more conclusive test tomorrow xx


----------



## samiam

Glowstar, I see that line too!! Fingers crossed.

As for me, I'm out already again this month. I'm too upset to write more right now. So fricking sad.


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Glowstar, I see that line too!! Fingers crossed.
> 
> As for me, I'm out already again this month. I'm too upset to write more right now. So fricking sad.

So so sorry Samian, thinking of you and sending you cyber hugs. The pain will pass, I'm on cd4 and it's lifting. hang in there, remember, 2012 xxx


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry that you're all finding it so hard at the moment. Please don't give up hope. Allow yourself the anger, self pity, tears and anything else you need. One thing I know about you ladies is that you're all fighters and you won't take any shit. Hang in there. 

I wish I could do something to help. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry that you're all finding it so hard at the moment. Please don't give up hope. Allow yourself the anger, self pity, tears and anything else you need. One thing I know about you ladies is that you're all fighters and you won't take any shit. Hang in there. 

I wish I could do something to help. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Well ladies...AF got me at lunch time :cry: not sure what the hell happened...maybe the old eggy's zimmer broke down....or her hip replacement didn't work and the witch chased her too 'effin hard :wacko:
Got a bit giddy this morning and forgot to switch 'Monica' on :dohh:

Sorry everyone is having such a hard time....I FEEL YOU ALL.....BIG TIME!!! I've fell out with OH by text for being...well basically for being a 'man'! hey...got to take this crap out on someone right :shrug:

I'll be back later to read up on you all further....right now I am cramping like a biatch and feel like utter sh*te...off for a :sleep: to see if I can perk myself up. 

LOVE YOU ALL......WE CAN DO IT! I KNOW WE CAN!!


----------



## Reb S

Pip, you're helping by being pregnant! We love that you're successful for all of us x

Samiam - So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Glowie - GOOD LUCK!!! Fingers crossed, breath held x

Miss C - thanks for your technical advice - how exactly do I do that?! I'm a techno-idiot :blush:

Spoomie - thanks so much for your kind post - I'm getting better at dealing with things like this. OH and I have made up and I'm feeling much better now. He's given me a few strategies for coping (hypnotherapist in training!) Good luck with your counsellor - I saw one straight after and it was really helpful. x

Gor blimey, I feel like a :wine: ! x


----------



## Spoomie

So sorry Glowstar xxx


----------



## jeniwi

:happydance: Getting lots of EWCM so getting ready to start my TWW 

:thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S, thanks for your endorsement about counsellor. I must confess that I have avoided it till now, being of the mindset, nothing will take this pain away except being pregnant again. Clearly, over 4 months down the line and I'm not pregnant and I still feel totally rubbish, fixated on due date less than 2 months away and I feel stuck, Think I need some intervention to help me compartmentalise things a bit, as this is affecting every other area of my life. The 3 days I had this last cycle where I thought, maybe, just maybe really reminded me of the person I used to be and it is scary how different she was to the person I am right now. Yes, only one thing will truly fix my heart but in the meantime I need to be able to live my life and stop inflicting my miserable self on others xx


----------



## Nise

Evening Ladies.

Glowstar - NOOOOOOOOOOO! Am gutted for you, was so excited when I saw your today stick. I have to say though that your pma is amazing - stay strong. You are a winner. :hugs:

Samiam - I'm so sorry my lovely. I can fully understand how sad you must be feeling - We need to work out a way to lengthen your LP - Gonna have a look in my 'The Infertility Cure' book and see what Randine suggests. I'll get back to you. :flower:

Reb_S - Since everything is just under the surface anyway, it doesn't really take much to constantly remind us. Something I've noticed recently apart from the usual 3 pg women I see every day is an abundance of lone blokes with toddlers in buggy's - please, give me a break! :growlmad:

Pip - Good to hear from you and thanks for your support. You are flying the flag for all of us at the moment. No pressure mind! :rofl:

Very frustrating day today trying to chase up my referral to an FS that was sent into the UCH on the 16th March - All I've managed to establish is that they did get it! Also my AF this cycle was so light and barely lasted 3 days, I don't get it - it was so light I did an hpt just in case (though I knew from temps I was on a hiding to nowhere). Sure enough BFN :shrug: Maybe the witch just got fed up of me.


----------



## samiam

Glowstar: BOOO HISSS. Sorry the hag got you. :(

Nise: Yes, please. I'd love to hear what the book has to say. I'm already taking vitex and 50MG of B-complex, but maybe I need more B? Or progesterone cream? Or I need to find some 20-year girl, knock her down and steal some of her eggs. . . Kidding. But maybe I should stay in the house today just in case the urge takes over. :muaha: 

Thanks for your kind words everyone. I feel so confused this month. I had such lovely temps and it all looked like it was going well. That super short luteal phase is the pits. I hope it doesn't mean that I'm out of good eggs. I'm terrified that it does. Not. Going. To. Think. About. It.


----------



## SNOWBABE

Well girls I got BFP this morning April 13th so aged 41yrs and not over the hill at all . I shall be sad to board jump but I will still lurk to see more BFP's..........Good luck and buckets of babydust to all.
AU NATURELLE and blessing from the big man in sky and Mr Storky THANKYOU ever so much
xxx


----------



## LLbean

SNOWBABE said:


> Well girls I got BFP this morning April 13th so aged 41yrs and not over the hill at all . I shall be sad to board jump but I will still lurk to see more BFP's..........Good luck and buckets of babydust to all.
> AU NATURELLE and blessing from the big man in sky and Mr Storky THANKYOU ever so much
> xxx

YEY so happy for you!!!!

Congratulations! Keep us posted or start a Journal so we can stalk you ;-)

Thrilled to hear you got it!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Reb S

Glowstar - SO SORRY. I must have posted at the same time as you, as I missed your earlier post. What a BUMMER. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
What a day for us girls! Thank goodness for good news from Snowbabe :happydance: CONGRATS!

Spoomie - I think you're right that we all have to move on - at the end of the day we all have a duty to have happy lives, with or without children and you must do whatever you need to give that to yourself and your OH. 

Right, I am going to have a bath, and then I've been promised something special from OH - apology sex!! hee hee! :bunny:


----------



## LMD17

Hello Ladies!

I've been lurking around here for quite some time.Both my husband and I turned 43 years old last week.It is my first marriage and his second...he has three children from his previous and I have one daughter,14.
Anyhow,he had a vasectomy reversal about 2.5 years ago as I had always wanted another child.We decided that this was as far as we ever wanted to go with intervention because of the additional expense and heartache we thought it may cause us.I was taking Vitex and found it really helpful for PMS.
Anyhow...I just got a BFP! I'm in total shock...and since my husband is at work,you are all the first to know!
I just had to post to let you all know how helpful reading on this thread has been for me and to offer hope for miracles.
Now to see if the little one sticks...


----------



## Missy

Massive congrats Snowbabe. That's brilliant!! :)
I need to get on here more often. I'm missing having people to talk to about this TTC stuff. I can't keep boring DH! lol.
I'm on day 33 and no sign of AF but I'm not getting excited (trying not to) because I've had cycles of 31-33 days before now and even one of 41 days where I was convinced I was pg. 
No symptoms really except on and off sore boobs which I don't get usually before AF and a bit of a heavy, achy tummy which could be AF waiting to make her unwelcome appearance. Either way I am not testing unless I go past my record cycle length of 41 days.
If and when AF does start I will be getting my bloods done (day 3 and day 21). Can someome please tell me exactly what they test for and what it means?? I know it's hormones and to tell whether you've OV'd but I don't know any more detail than that!


----------



## Missy

LMD17 what excellent news!!! You must be so excited and i bet you can't wait for your husband to get home. Good luck :):)


----------



## LLbean

LMD17 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I've been lurking around here for quite some time.Both my husband and I turned 43 years old last week.It is my first marriage and his second...he has three children from his previous and I have one daughter,14.
> Anyhow,he had a vasectomy reversal about 2.5 years ago as I had always wanted another child.We decided that this was as far as we ever wanted to go with intervention because of the additional expense and heartache we thought it may cause us.I was taking Vitex and found it really helpful for PMS.
> Anyhow...I just got a BFP! I'm in total shock...and since my husband is at work,you are all the first to know!
> I just had to post to let you all know how helpful reading on this thread has been for me and to offer hope for miracles.
> Now to see if the little one sticks...

YEY 2 in a day!!!! WELCOME SPRING!!!!! Congrats to you too!!! WOOT WOOT... come one ladies, who is next? Wow what a rush!

HAPPY HAPPY for you both ladies and sending you lots of sticky bean dust!!!


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations snowbabe and lmd17!!!!! We love getting news of bfps on here. Wishing you all the best. Keep us updated on how you both are getting on. Lots of sticky babydust xxxx


----------



## samiam

Congrats Snowbabe!

Okay--so now I am even more confused than I was this morning. I said I was out because the temps didn't spike upward today. But after a few weird pink strands on the tissue this morning while wiping, there has been no trace of anything. No spotting, nothing. Where is my period if my temps are so low? Is it possible to have two low temps in a row and then go back up? Could it be the antibiotics I'm taking for the ear infection? Sorry for bugging you ladies. Just in a state today and OH has gone out for a golf day with his mates.


----------



## jeniwi

Wow 2 BFPs in a row. Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## Nise

Samiam - Have had a read of my book and there is so much information re shortened LP that I couldn't begin to break it down, especially as there are so many different reasons and I don't know what type you are. I would hate to miss inform you. It might be an idea to get the book for yourself it's called 'The Infertility Cure' by Randine Lewis. I got it via Amazon (Cheapest) There is a whole section of multiple choice questions about your cycle that helps you to find out what type you are and what if any deficiencies you have. Once you have worked this out it goes on to advise how to deal with the problems both with Western and Eastern methods. Massage, acupuncture, acupressure an diet advice.

:yipee: and double :yipee: to snowbabe and lmd17. Congratulations ladies, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you both. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Snowbabe and LMD17, huge congratulations to you both. Thanks for coming back to let us know, things have been getting a bit heavy round here just now so we all need a boost of happy news to spur us on. Praying for a healthy 9 month journey for you both x


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> Congrats Snowbabe!
> 
> Okay--so now I am even more confused than I was this morning. I said I was out because the temps didn't spike upward today. But after a few weird pink strands on the tissue this morning while wiping, there has been no trace of anything. No spotting, nothing. Where is my period if my temps are so low? Is it possible to have two low temps in a row and then go back up? Could it be the antibiotics I'm taking for the ear infection? Sorry for bugging you ladies. Just in a state today and OH has gone out for a golf day with his mates.

I don't know how I feel about the antibiotics right now...

As far as a HPT...it says this "Factors which should not affect the test result include alcohol, analgesics (pain killers), *antibiotics*, birth control pills or hormone therapies containing clomiphene citrate (Clomid or Serophen)."

Did you tell the Doctor that prescribed you the antibiotics that you were TTC?


----------



## truly_blessed

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: finally!!! BFPS, like flamin buses they are. Congratulations to you both, excellent news.


----------



## samiam

Nise: Thank you so much! I just went and ordered the book for myself. :) I am also going to an acupuncturist next Tuesday (conveniently)!

LLBean: Yes, I told her that. I wonder, though. Since they always say that antibiotics can mess with the birth control pill, do they do something to the hormones? What do you think? I'm not the biggest fan of taking them, but since both ears were sooo infected, I had no choice.


----------



## mrsdh

Nise said:


> Samiam - Have had a read of my book and there is so much information re shortened LP that I couldn't begin to break it down, especially as there are so many different reasons and I don't know what type you are. I would hate to miss inform you. It might be an idea to get the book for yourself it's called 'The Infertility Cure' by Randine Lewis. I got it via Amazon (Cheapest) There is a whole section of multiple choice questions about your cycle that helps you to find out what type you are and what if any deficiencies you have. Once you have worked this out it goes on to advise how to deal with the problems both with Western and Eastern methods. Massage, acupuncture, acupressure an diet advice.
> 
> :yipee: and double :yipee: to snowbabe and lmd17. Congratulations ladies, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you both. :hugs:

Hi nise 
Just wanted to also praise this book. I find it so insightful. You have to kind of be open minded to eastern medicine and not compare to western. I'm a firm believer in Chinese medicine and treatments. Also got mine from Amazon :) 
Having Acu,herbs and vit b complex 100 has done wonders for my luteal phase. It's took me from a 9day to 12-14 day LP with the odd 15 thrown in!


----------



## samiam

MrsDh: That's great to hear! I look forward to reading the book, then. :)


----------



## GraceFace

Congratulations to Snowbabe and LMD17!

Spring and summer are definitely going to bring about more lovely BFP! I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

omg 3 pages happened overnight and I cannot possibly begin to try and do any personals based on that - flippin flip!!!

BFP's wooooooooooooooooo wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! I love that we have them in the plural, likea pp said, just like fricken buses!! 

bollox glowy I was so sure you were in this month, your chart lied and told porkies!! mine did too last month as well, maybe now that those are all out of the way we will be getting our easter presents and confirming our darling buds of may - meaning of this phrase is "An appreciation of what is fresh and new" - yup exachary!!

RebS go to your chart and look at the top right there is a chart settings drop down and then select detector tuning

hugs to everyone else and if anyone had a question they really wanted an opinion on please ask again as it may have gotten ost in the pages and ages you ladies have written!!!

best thing about that thjough is it;s congrats for BFP's! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!! hopefully they are the few drops over the edge and the waterfall will follow!!


----------



## Glowstar

Woo Hoo congrats to the BFP graduates :happydance::happydance:

CD2 here.........going to start Soy again tomorrow CD3-7....and maybe look into progesterone cream...can't do any harm right? 

Sorry no personals from me either. Just that you are all amazing :kiss:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations to the :bfp:s

Thanks for the kind words ladies :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

More BFP's! Hurrah! hurrah! I love it.
Miss C - thanks for the tip - this morning silly FF caught up with me and my CBFM and moved my ovulation day to 12, which fits much better. Will still have a fiddle now I know how though - looks like fun!

Glowie -you've bounced back - fantastic! I did the soy this month and looking into progesterone cream now, although I'm maybe a bit late to start. What have you come up with so far? I've got advice for 'no parabens, no yam, no mineral oil, no animal extract' but not for which brand to buy!

Pip - GOOD LUCK for your appointment tomorrow xxxxx Let us all know how you get on x


----------



## samiam

Hi all. Well, small temp climb, back over the threshold again. Because the past few days have been so incredibly confusing, temp-wise, I've decided to be as zen about this as possible and to simply record the temps without getting attached to them. Can't see any other way to make it through this incredibly weird cycle. At this point, I think I'd be happy simply to show evidence of a decently long l.p.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

SNOWBABE said:


> Well girls I got BFP this morning April 13th so aged 41yrs and not over the hill at all . I shall be sad to board jump but I will still lurk to see more BFP's..........Good luck and buckets of babydust to all.
> AU NATURELLE and blessing from the big man in sky and Mr Storky THANKYOU ever so much
> xxx

Congrats!! And remember, you don't have to abandon this board if you don't want to. :)

Also, congrats to lmd17!

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow, Pip. Hoping for good news!!


----------



## jeniwi

Good luck tomorrow, Pip.


----------



## Jax41

WOWEEEEEE!!!:happydance: Congrats and love to Snowbabe and LMD17 - please cast some of your lucky baby dust over us!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for both of you xXx

RebS, Glowstar, Spoomie, Samiam sorry that you've had horrid times over the last few days, don't forget though when you're down the only way is up - well that's what I try to keep telling myself anyway... I've never had a loss, but then I've not even managed to get pregnant yet (which I am getting really worried about now) and Glowstar I agree the first week of the TWW I ALWAYS think I'm preg and then it rapidly dissolves as AF approaches - bugga!

Pip, ciarhwyfar - lovely to hear from you ladies and to know that you're doing okay:thumbup:

AFM - Sorry I've been absent for a week (school holidays and not been near my PC, making the most of the sun!!). I'm CD26 (of a 29-30 day cycle), not feeling anything :nope: - who was it who said about 2012 babies? I'm with you, if I get preg for a birth in 2012 I'll be 42 by the time I have :baby: and I've always been an even numbers girl!!!!!

Stay cool everyone :coolio: xXx


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Ladies, Can I join you all, I am 39 and 3 months so heading to 40! Anyhow, been married well years, 1995! and only a year ago thought that hey I am getting older and so lets have a baby - WRONG, didnt think it would be so bloody difficult. I am on cycle 3 using the CBFM, DH had a sperm anaylsis which came back as "low", we have just attended the Sub Fertility clinic so he has to have another test done at the end of May - but as the nurse said you only need one swimmer ) I have had a scan on ovaries, blood tests all ok. Back on the TWW now and its so frustrating!!! Good luck to all of you.


----------



## samiam

Morgans19 said:


> Hi Ladies, Can I join you all, I am 39 and 3 months so heading to 40! Anyhow, been married well years, 1995! and only a year ago thought that hey I am getting older and so lets have a baby - WRONG, didnt think it would be so bloody difficult. I am on cycle 3 using the CBFM, DH had a sperm anaylsis which came back as "low", we have just attended the Sub Fertility clinic so he has to have another test done at the end of May - but as the nurse said you only need one swimmer ) I have had a scan on ovaries, blood tests all ok. Back on the TWW now and its so frustrating!!! Good luck to all of you.

Hi Morgan. Welcome. :flower: It's all so much more complicated than those nuns said back in school, right? Back then, apparently, all a boy had to do was look at you and you'd be up the duff! :dohh:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Morgans19, Welcome to our club  We hope your stay is a short one x


----------



## Reb S

Hi Morgan, welcome to the mad house! x


----------



## GraceFace

Hello Morgan! I hope your time here will be short and sweet!


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Morgan :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Hope you are all well. MissC...as always you make me laugh :thumbup: 
Samiam - I soooooooo hope that temp dip and spotting was Implantation :thumbup:

Jax, Spommie, Reb, Grace...holding out hope for a BFP from one of you this cycle...will be chart stalking you all.

I think we need a 'team' banner ladies! This thread has really become a haven for me and I want to celebrate our courage and determination. What do you all think?


----------



## GraceFace

Glowstar said:


> Welcome Morgan :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Hope you are all well. MissC...as always you make me laugh :thumbup:
> Samiam - I soooooooo hope that temp dip and spotting was Implantation :thumbup:
> 
> Jax, Spommie, Reb, Grace...holding out hope for a BFP from one of you this cycle...will be chart stalking you all.
> 
> I think we need a 'team' banner ladies! This thread has really become a haven for me and I want to celebrate our courage and determination. What do you all think?

This has been quite an uneventful cycle for me. No bloating or sore anything. Just waiting to start temping on the 19th. I must say, it has been nice not having the urge to symptom spot!


----------



## Miss_C

morning all, snatch is on fire, torch well and truly flaming, started recording the bd's on my ff (does anyone else record the just for fun ones?) had to use a little bit of the bad bay ky last night but on just enough to get him in!! :blush: Should start to see some better quality cm in next day or so O is due anytime from Sunday onwards dependng on when it happens cos it was late last cycle, probbaly due to the soy or maybe the miscarriage who knows but I did cd3-7 instead of 4-8 this month so that may bring O back to normal day - well we'll keep the flame allive until at least wednesday I think anywhoo.

Hey has anyone come across a definitive study that says ESN is better than every day. I read one article the other day that said no difference. we are gonna do every day I think but maybe chuck in a morning one to mix things up maybe do the morning after the positive OPK? Any got any thoughts on bd timing?

Graceface how can you not symptom spot? I am cd10 and started overlaying my chart to see if my pre O temps matched my pregnancy chart!! And the fact that my period was lighter this cycle and I remember the cycle before ziggy being lighter!! :dohh: :haha:

p.s. I like the making people's names in red idea!!

Hi Morgan you spring chicken you!!

oh well we are off to make cup cakes this morning or destory the kitchen as I prefer to call it, flour and icing sugar and a 2.5 year are not conducive to non messy baking!!

Glad I can make you laugh Glowy, we have to be able to smile to stay sane on this journey or we would all be complete basket cases curled up in the corner sucking our thumbs!!


----------



## GraceFace

Miss_C said:


> morning all, snatch is on fire, torch well and truly flaming, started recording the bd's on my ff (does anyone else record the just for fun ones?) had to use a little bit of the bad bay ky last night but on just enough to get him in!! :blush: Should start to see some better quality cm in next day or so O is due anytime from Sunday onwards dependng on when it happens cos it was late last cycle, probbaly due to the soy or maybe the miscarriage who knows but I did cd3-7 instead of 4-8 this month so that may bring O back to normal day - well we'll keep the flame allive until at least wednesday I think anywhoo.
> 
> Hey has anyone come across a definitive study that says ESN is better than every day. I read one article the other day that said no difference. we are gonna do every day I think but maybe chuck in a morning one to mix things up maybe do the morning after the positive OPK? Any got any thoughts on bd timing?
> 
> Graceface how can you not symptom spot? I am cd10 and started overlaying my chart to see if my pre O temps matched my pregnancy chart!! And the fact that my period was lighter this cycle and I remember the cycle before ziggy being lighter!! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> p.s. I like the making people's names in red idea!!
> 
> Hi Morgan you spring chicken you!!
> 
> oh well we are off to make cup cakes this morning or destory the kitchen as I prefer to call it, flour and icing sugar and a 2.5 year are not conducive to non messy baking!!
> 
> Glad I can make you laugh Glowy, we have to be able to smile to stay sane on this journey or we would all be complete basket cases curled up in the corner sucking our thumbs!!

Miss_C, (TMI alert) OH has taken care of me, but only made time for himself once this month so I just made the decision that this is not the month it could happen! Once I posted that, I figured great, now I've doomed myself! Sure enough, I started cramping! LOL! I hope AF stays away until the 19th, though, so my cycle is a decent length.


----------



## samiam

Grace: I hear you on the hoping that AF stays away until the 19th so that the cycle is a decent length! We must be at the same place in our cycles, then! Nice not to be alone. . .

Miss C: BWAAAAHAHAHHA. I read that and almost sprayed tea all over the screen.

And now I've lost my train of thought and am going to have to go back, re-read all of the things and come back here to edit. That's exactly why I normally multi-quote you girls. I'm frickin' old and my brain is starting to go! Back in a sec.

Sheesh. ONE flipping post that I couldn't remember. Not like there were hundreds. :shrug: "Is this a sign of early pregnancy?" she asks hopefully.

Glow: Yes! I think we need a team Banner. I have one for my TTCAL group, but I'd love to have a team banner for this group. Anyone good at designing such things? Will there be a picture of a snatch holding a flaming torch? I sure hope so! I am also hoping it was implantation. If not, something's a little weird since there's still no :af: and I'm back (just slightly) over the cross-hairs. Another night's sleep and more temping in the morning. Joys. 

Night all! :sleep:


----------



## Shelley71

I think a banner is a fab idea! If I knew how to do them, I'd volunteer! 

I love having you UK ladies around! I learn so many awesome new phrases! "Up the duff" is my new fave! LOL


----------



## samiam

Shelley71 said:


> I think a banner is a fab idea! If I knew how to do them, I'd volunteer!
> 
> I love having you UK ladies around! I learn so many awesome new phrases! "Up the duff" is my new fave! LOL

Shelley: I'm a Yank, but I live over in Scotland. Up the duff is one of my favs too. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

What should the banner say? something like '40+ TTC Team"?

I can make one but need to know what you want to say


----------



## samiam

LLbean said:


> What should the banner say? something like '40+ TTC Team"?
> 
> I can make one but need to know what you want to say


I don't know. Since I'm a relative new-comer, I will defer to the rest of you ladies. Torch Bearing TTC team?

P.S. I love your signature "I use my thank you button as a like button too." Brilliant! Do you mind if I poach that?


----------



## Miss_C

here's a suggestion

https://i.imgur.com/tE399.gif

or this one

https://i.imgur.com/KMLmM.gif


----------



## Shelley71

Miss_C said:


> here's a suggestion
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tE399.gif



Hahaha! I love it!


----------



## Miss_C

more pretty

https://i.imgur.com/uEacW.gif


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> more pretty
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/uEacW.gif


I LOVE that saying and I like this one's colors best too.


----------



## Shelley71

Miss_C said:


> more pretty
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/uEacW.gif

Yep, I like this one better.


----------



## Glowstar

Love it Miss C :haha:


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> What should the banner say? something like '40+ TTC Team"?
> 
> I can make one but need to know what you want to say
> 
> 
> I don't know. Since I'm a relative new-comer, I will defer to the rest of you ladies. Torch Bearing TTC team?
> 
> P.S. I love your signature "I use my thank you button as a like button too." Brilliant! Do you mind if I poach that?Click to expand...

be my guest! :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

dont know how to give you the link for the banner for your siggys without the damn thing popping up in the post all the time!!


----------



## Spoomie

And so the cycle of emotions comes around and goes around....today I feel like I will get pregnant again, maybe not this month and maybe not even before June, but it will happen. Perhaps this fixation with my due date is finally passing, well, at least for today, thank heavens. Wondering if I'm also feeling calmer as the wheels are in motion for seeing a bereavement counsellor. We'll see how the rest of the month pans out. How are you other ladies doing??? x


----------



## Miss_C

hey twinny, hugs sweetheart, grieving is a very difficult and complex process. IS there a support group over there specifically for miscarriage etc, we have SANDS here in Australia and they have been awesome for me.

well I am on a promise! DP gone to bed cos he is exhausted and too tired to bd, he is seriously snoring down the neighbourhood right now! Sure sign he is tired so he has promised me a nudge in the morning if we wake before Jake or we'll get one away whilst Jake naps in the arvo!! My vote is for the AM so we can do another top up at night!!


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> dont know how to give you the link for the banner for your siggys without the damn thing popping up in the post all the time!!

go edit your signature and copy the link of the banner but WITHOUT the brackets or what is inside it (IE. copy from the https part till the .gif part) and post that alone on a post so people can copy it and add it as an image to their signature if they so chose to :winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> hey twinny, hugs sweetheart, grieving is a very difficult and complex process. IS there a support group over there specifically for miscarriage etc, we have SANDS here in Australia and they have been awesome for me.
> 
> well I am on a promise! DP gone to bed cos he is exhausted and too tired to bd, he is seriously snoring down the neighbourhood right now! Sure sign he is tired so he has promised me a nudge in the morning if we wake before Jake or we'll get one away whilst Jake naps in the arvo!! My vote is for the AM so we can do another top up at night!!

Hi twinny 

I'm seeing the counsellor through a GP referral to a women's centre where bereavement counselling is one of the services they offer. A lady is calling me within the next couple of weeks to take further details and choose a suitable counsellor, hopefully that will be one with experience of m/c. The woman who called initially also suggested that it might be helpful to speak the Miscarriage Association here so will see how counselling goes.

You go for it, make sure he's having lots of rest so you get good quality merchandise  Daytime naps for the little man don't feature in our schedule any longer and he usually ends up in bed with us at some point during the night so it's pretty much pm or nothing for us!!! xxx


----------



## samiam

GRR. Bad mood Friday. Another weird temp. No sign of AF and "Lucky" is still reading high. So now, based on the temp, FF has decided that I haven't Oed yet. CD23. Based on my physical signs, I think that FF is wrong. I'm fed up. I really just feel so tired of thinking about this all the damned time. I guess I need to just admit that there was a part of me that was convinced that, based on Murphy's Law, since I am going to see the doc on Tuesday, I would get pregnant before that. Obviously, I was wrong. 

Sigh. 

Miss C & Spoomie: I think I need to find a counsellor too.


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone. How are you? Loving the banner!!! You are most certainly not over the hill though. You are all absolutely gorgeous ladies in your prime. Those 20 and 30 somethings have nothing on you!!!

Good luck for those testing in the next few days and fingers crossed for those who have just ov-d. I can feel it in my water (and believe me I'm passing gallons) that your :bfp:s are not far away. :dust:

I can't remember who mentioned it but I also had a very light period (didn't even need a tampon) at the start of the cycle I conceived. I kind of spotted over about 6 days without ever getting into full flow. Also, post ov I had very little in the way of symptoms unlike previous cycles. I don't know if that helps one way or the other.

After my first miscarriage I saw a bereavement counsellor and she recommended giving our baby a name. I always thought i was carrying a boy so we named him Samuel. Having a name by which to call the baby, rather than just a label "the baby I lost" or "the baby I miscarried" really helped me and my (now ex) husband deal with the loss. When I lost again at Christmas my partner didn't feel comfortable giving the baby a name so I think of her as "our gift" because she really was a gift to us.

I saw my midwife for the first time today. She was absolutely lovely, but clearly overworked! She agreed my due date of 24 November based on ovulation and will arrange for me to have a dating scan w/c 9 or 16 May when I will be around 12-13 weeks. We talked about trying to get an early scan but it's practically impossible in my NH Trust. She has another patient who was in last week. She can't remember her LMP, she doesn't know when she ovulated, she's not taking care of herself and when the midwife tried to get an early scan the best day that could be offered was mid-May!!! The midwife did offer to lie on the form and say I couldn't remember my LMP or put that it was January but I said I'd rather she be honest. I don't want to do anything that puts the kybosh on this pregnancy.

I signed the form to decline downs testing as I suspect I'm high risk (being 40) and if the bloods/NT do confirm I'm high risk I'm not prepared to have an amnio (because of the miscarriage risk) and I would never terminate on those grounds. 

As I'm 40, have a BMI of 30 and a history of depression she has decided I will be subject to shared care - with her and a consultant at the local hospital. It means I'll have a few more appointments than normal but I can live with that.

I got my medical exemption form so need to fill that in and send it off to get my exemption card. We talked about diet (you know what to eat and what not to eat) and a little about my previous history. I'm back to see her on 13 May for my full booking appointment when she will take bloods etc. 

I've still got terrible morning sickness 24/7 which I'm currently treating with acupressure wrist bands, nux vomica 6c homeopathic tablets, ginger and lemon infusions, lots of water, lots of sleep, and eating every couple of hours. I had this sickness (although not this severe) until 20 weeks with my DS and midwife said not to be surprised if it went on as long this time too. Fortunately I've not actually vomited yet, but come very close when I brush my teeth or put too much food in my mouth!

I'm rather constipated, bilious and bloated too. I'm taking 15ml of lactulose every night, drinking peppermint tea and lots of water and passing wind like billy-o!!! Once upon a time I used to be a lady but now I'm like a docker!!!!

My mornings are spent feeling really sick to the point I can't concentrate on my work, my afternoons are spent trying to keep awake because I'm so fatigued and my evenings are spent glued to the sofa passing wind because I'm so bloated. I can't stand the smell of my DS or my OH so am keeping my distance from them and :sex: is out of the question because even the thought of all the jigging about makes me feel like throwing up.

None of my pre-pregnancy clothes fit me due to the bloat so, despite only being 8 weeks pregnant, I'm now in maternity clothes!

On the plus side, I'm really excited to still be pregnant at 8w. I know it is early days but I've got a good feeling about this one. OH and I have already started talking about names, but we've held off telling anyone about the baby (including DS) for the moment. We'll know when the time is right to announce it.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Samian and Miss_C

Sorry Samian, sounds like your cycle's still all over the place, that must be really difficult to cope with, a real emotional rollercoaster. Totally relate to the feeling that it's all so tiring. TTC after a loss at our age just adds to the stress of the whole situation: grief over your loss, fear that we won't get pregnant again or that things will all go wrong again. TTC after a loss is emotional by itslef, TTC over 40 feels like an uphill struggle and we are juggling the two, with soooo many emotions thrown into the mix. I think for all three of us it is made worse by having got so far, 12 weeks is supposed to be terra firma and, don't know abut you two, but I feel so terribly cheated and angry with the world. Re: counselling, amazingly, I feel so much better just having acknowledged that I need someone to help me get through this right now, and I am most definitely NOT your archetypal candidate for counselling, always been cynical. Definitely worth considering for you too.

Hang in there xxx


----------



## Glowstar

What a lovely post Pip :hugs: typical of the NHS though eh :wacko: sorry about the M/S. I never suffered from it and DON'T want to...must be awful and to be honest it's my worst nightmare as I am real baby when I feel sick. You must be full of weird emotions.....elation....nausea....elation....nausea :winkwink:


ON ANOTHER NOTE: yes I am using caps lock to grab your attention :winkwink: In the eternal quest for the BFP....I have now decided that MACA is the way forward ladies. Anyone tried it?? It is supposed to increase sex drive by 180%...so all our lazy OH's will be rampant and gagging for it :haha: gone will be the days of lulling him into a false sense of security with your wiley womanly charms...he'll be ripping yer knickers off with this stuff!!! ALSO...it's supposed to increase sperm count by a whopping 200% :thumbup: It's also supposed to increase DHEA :shrug: all sounds very positive to me....so going to get some and ditch some of the other supps and try Maca + Folic Acid + Soy :thumbup:

Any of you tried it. I need to do some more research but it all sounds positive so far from what I've read.

This link is interesting https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca


----------



## GraceFace

pip7890 said:


> Hello everyone. How are you? Loving the banner!!! You are most certainly not over the hill though. You are all absolutely gorgeous ladies in your prime. Those 20 and 30 somethings have nothing on you!!!
> 
> Good luck for those testing in the next few days and fingers crossed for those who have just ov-d. I can feel it in my water (and believe me I'm passing gallons) that your :bfp:s are not far away. :dust:
> 
> I can't remember who mentioned it but I also had a very light period (didn't even need a tampon) at the start of the cycle I conceived. I kind of spotted over about 6 days without ever getting into full flow. Also, post ov I had very little in the way of symptoms unlike previous cycles. I don't know if that helps one way or the other.
> 
> After my first miscarriage I saw a bereavement counsellor and she recommended giving our baby a name. I always thought i was carrying a boy so we named him Samuel. Having a name by which to call the baby, rather than just a label "the baby I lost" or "the baby I miscarried" really helped me and my (now ex) husband deal with the loss. When I lost again at Christmas my partner didn't feel comfortable giving the baby a name so I think of her as "our gift" because she really was a gift to us.
> 
> I saw my midwife for the first time today. She was absolutely lovely, but clearly overworked! She agreed my due date of 24 November based on ovulation and will arrange for me to have a dating scan w/c 9 or 16 May when I will be around 12-13 weeks. We talked about trying to get an early scan but it's practically impossible in my NH Trust. She has another patient who was in last week. She can't remember her LMP, she doesn't know when she ovulated, she's not taking care of herself and when the midwife tried to get an early scan the best day that could be offered was mid-May!!! The midwife did offer to lie on the form and say I couldn't remember my LMP or put that it was January but I said I'd rather she be honest. I don't want to do anything that puts the kybosh on this pregnancy.
> 
> I signed the form to decline downs testing as I suspect I'm high risk (being 40) and if the bloods/NT do confirm I'm high risk I'm not prepared to have an amnio (because of the miscarriage risk) and I would never terminate on those grounds.
> 
> As I'm 40, have a BMI of 30 and a history of depression she has decided I will be subject to shared care - with her and a consultant at the local hospital. It means I'll have a few more appointments than normal but I can live with that.
> 
> I got my medical exemption form so need to fill that in and send it off to get my exemption card. We talked about diet (you know what to eat and what not to eat) and a little about my previous history. I'm back to see her on 13 May for my full booking appointment when she will take bloods etc.
> 
> I've still got terrible morning sickness 24/7 which I'm currently treating with acupressure wrist bands, nux vomica 6c homeopathic tablets, ginger and lemon infusions, lots of water, lots of sleep, and eating every couple of hours. I had this sickness (although not this severe) until 20 weeks with my DS and midwife said not to be surprised if it went on as long this time too. Fortunately I've not actually vomited yet, but come very close when I brush my teeth or put too much food in my mouth!
> 
> I'm rather constipated, bilious and bloated too. I'm taking 15ml of lactulose every night, drinking peppermint tea and lots of water and passing wind like billy-o!!! Once upon a time I used to be a lady but now I'm like a docker!!!!
> 
> My mornings are spent feeling really sick to the point I can't concentrate on my work, my afternoons are spent trying to keep awake because I'm so fatigued and my evenings are spent glued to the sofa passing wind because I'm so bloated. I can't stand the smell of my DS or my OH so am keeping my distance from them and :sex: is out of the question because even the thought of all the jigging about makes me feel like throwing up.
> 
> None of my pre-pregnancy clothes fit me due to the bloat so, despite only being 8 weeks pregnant, I'm now in maternity clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I'm really excited to still be pregnant at 8w. I know it is early days but I've got a good feeling about this one. OH and I have already started talking about names, but we've held off telling anyone about the baby (including DS) for the moment. We'll know when the time is right to announce it.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

Thank you for the update! 

Morning sickness was horrible for me as well and the bloating took me into maternity clothing early to. Hopefully those will subside after a few weeks. I agree with your choice on amnio. I know it is a very personal choice, but there is no reason to put yourself through the risk when you know it wouldn't make a difference anyway. 

Take care and happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Morgans19

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies. Yeah up the duff seemed like a very easy thing that could happen to us eh!!! ) good luck this month. I hate this TWW I imagine all sorts of symptoms.


----------



## Reb S

Evening all! Good grief, I'm offline for a WHOLE day and you lot write a flipping marathon! Anyway, finally got caught up. 

LOVE THE BANNER! How do I get it? In words of one syllable please!

Miss C - :rofl::rofl: Watch that smoking snatch - you could start a Fukushima-style alert!

Spoomie - I'm glad that you're feeling better. Good stuff :hugs:

Samiam - have you already done acupuncture? Just my lady is very good at reading my chart.... just a thought x

Pip - All sounds great!! You know, I think early scans are over-rated. They put me through 2, and wanted to do a third but I refused and said let the baby work out if he's going to make it or not. I didn't see the point of it all. Just keep up your positive vibes and good luck with the morning sickness! Yippee for you and lots of love x

My amazing temperature rise at ovulation is not being sustained. :growlmad: I feel like a hot air balloon with a small leak. Praying for a 36.8 or 9!!! tomorrow. Night all! x
Euuugh - my colour scheme is enough to make Pip feel very nauseous! :haha:


----------



## Nise

Oooo gonna check out the Macca then :winkwink:

Blimey this thread moves at a rate of knots - I don't know who wrote what, but it was all good. :haha:

Nice to get a full report from you Pip. So pleased all is going well and you are remaining chilled with it all despite the symptoms. Gah my being pg over 40 book clearly states that a lack of symptoms are the one plus side of being more mature - so I guess that's a load of old bollocks then. 

Loving the siggy, but mine won't let me add anymore - dunno why since I've seen loads of avvy's with way more info than mine. Maybe it's my technical skills at fault :growlmad:

Well, I had a letter from the UCL (Obstetricain & Gynae) today. It's a bit of a long story, but in a nut shell a friend of mine see's an obstetrician and she spoke to him about me (and my one illicit clomid cycle!!!! - she made it sound like some shady drug deal with someone I'd met on an internet site :rofl:) Anyway he told her to tell me to get a referral to see him as wandering around and self diagnosing in the wilderness was stressful - so I did. Today I got a letter in response which has clearly gone no where near him and basically says they won't see me because their department doesn't treat couples where the age of the woman is 43 ( or above because treatment is no more efficient than the spontaneous pg rate expected at that age! he was made fully aware of my age) They do suggests I go private! - Which was exactly what I was trying to do in the first place - I already know the rules. Anyway, personally I find the wilderness much less stressful. Oh and am I am doing illicit clomid cycle 2 (I only have enough for 2 50mg cycles anyway). So far no side effects - I didn't have any last time, but I took them at night then, this time I'm doing them in the morning. :hugs:

Monica was fed her first stick this morning - CD7 - Low hopefully going for a later O again.


----------



## Glowstar

Sooooo 'fess up Nise....who is your Mule :rofl::rofl:

Oh well wandering around in the wilderness sounds more chilled than some stuffy gynae writing you off without even seeing you!!! Fingers crossed the Clomid works for you :thumbup:

I have lost track now....who is keeping the Torch alight this weekend? Miss C seems to be grabbing the bull by the horns (so to speak) and who else?

Spoomie - I am catching you up :kiss:

Reb - I wouldn't worry too much about your temps they are still above the coverline, here's hoping for a lovely dip or a huge rise :hugs:

Samiam - I hope you get some answers soon, I also hope you seek some counselling :hugs:

CD3....no torch holding for me as still in full flow :wacko: still convinced 'something' (not sure what) happened last cycle as my temps are still above the coverline on CD3....though they are dropping down now.


----------



## Glowstar

Here is the code for the banner ladies

https://i.imgur.com/uEacW.gif


----------



## Reb S

Trying to get the banner before I go to werk... oh bum. Someone tell me what to do next!!! (Jumping up and down in frustration at my idiocy!) 
Nise - I agree about the wilderness. I feel much more in control of my body, and therefore happier now I am making my own decisions instead of being production-lined by the NHS. I am also much more highly educated about it all, mostly thanks to you ladies! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glowie thanks for thinking of me and my chart. I am visualising little fertilised eggy wandering round deciding where to settle down for the next nine months! TODAY TODAY! Find a comfy spot today! x


----------



## Reb S

Just testing... oh bloody hell!


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> Just testing... oh bloody hell!

:haha::haha:

It's maybe the way I've put it on......try this, I have put a space after the first 'h'...copy it now but when you put it in make sure you put it as an image and not a link and take the space out.

h ttp://i.imgur.com/uEacW.gif


----------



## Shelley71

The original banner worked great for me. When you are in edit signature, just click the insert image button and copy and past the address. That's all I did, and it worked great!


----------



## samiam

Reb:  I haven't seen the acupuncturist yet. I have a busy day on Tuesday with that kind of thing. First the acupuncturist (who helped a 42 year old friend of mine who was TTCAL and got pregnant again after one cycle of acupuncture with this woman. She now has a lovely baby girl.), then the fertility doc. I'm hoping that she will work her magic on me too. Or at least tell me what the f is going on in there. :shrug:

Nise: Yeah, who is your pusher? :haha:

Glowstar: Thanks hon. :hugs: I am going to get help with the body and the mind too. And thanks for the lovely banner. It worked just fine for me. 

AFM: Hope you are having a lovely Saturday. It's nice weather here, so OH and I are going to go for a walk in the sunshine. He's leaving Weds. morning, so we are also planning a weekend shagathon. Cue the 70s porn music here. :blush:


----------



## Glowstar

Sam...I just had a vision of Barry White....oh yeah baby :haha::haha:


----------



## samiam

Glowstar: That's it! We're at it like :bunny:

In other news, based on the temp increase today, I POAS, an internet cheapie this morning. Then OH grabbed me and I pretty much forgot about it. Now I am looking at it and there's a faint line there. 

My question is, since the instructions say results obtained after 10 min may be invalid, well, are they invalid? It's only 9dpo (or not, if you ask FF, Lucky thinks every single day is a HIGH fert day, so). . .

Thoughts?


----------



## Nise

samiam said:


> Glowstar: That's it! We're at it like :bunny:
> 
> In other news, based on the temp increase today, I POAS, an internet cheapie this morning. Then OH grabbed me and I pretty much forgot about it. Now I am looking at it and there's a faint line there.
> 
> My question is, since the instructions say results obtained after 10 min may be invalid, well, are they invalid? It's only 9dpo (or not, if you ask FF, Lucky thinks every single day is a HIGH fert day, so). . .
> 
> Thoughts?

Agghhhh wanna see your chart so I can have thoughts but I'm clicking on it and it's not working. Oooo hope you did get a 2nd line, got everything crossed.


----------



## Reb S

Enough with how the banner worked for everyone else! I'm just thick as s..t!!! Anyway, too tired to try it now but thanks for your help x
Glad all are well, good luck Samiam, glad you are still doing your bit for the torch at this end of the month hee hee! 
x


----------



## Glowstar

Sam, looked at your chart and hard to say. Can you post a pic of the test?? have you tried changing detection settings in FF? and also take out the sleep deprived on those open circles and see what it says then. 

I hope so though...but I have vowed never to look after the time limit now as it made me a giddy POAS addict :winkwink:


----------



## Shelley71

I hope you really got a line Sam!!


----------



## samiam

Nise said:


> Agghhhh wanna see your chart so I can have thoughts but I'm clicking on it and it's not working. Oooo hope you did get a 2nd line, got everything crossed.

Nise: I don't know why it wasn't working, but I've changed it, so it should be working now! 



Glowstar said:


> Sam, looked at your chart and hard to say. Can you post a pic of the test?? have you tried changing detection settings in FF? and also take out the sleep deprived on those open circles and see what it says then.
> 
> I hope so though...but I have vowed never to look after the time limit now as it made me a giddy POAS addict :winkwink:

Glow: I will change those open circles and see what it says. Not sure what detection settings to try. Ideas? Can't post a pic because it's all merged together looking now (meaning, both lines look like one fat one) but I will try again tomorrow at 10dpo and this time, if I see anything at all, I will take a pic and post!


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm that hasn't made any difference has it. Miss C is good at chart analysis but I think it's because you have more than 6 temps that are higher than your post Ov temps. The software likes 6 temps below...which is when it will draw the crosshairs in and draw a coverline. 
Your cycles seem to be quite erratic after your M/C and I am wondering if progesterone would help you after Ov :shrug: just a thought and something you can do yourself with natural progesterone cream. It really does seem to help some people with erratic temps/or spotting after Ov. I do believe that once you start taking it, you have to carry on once you get your BFP again but that's a small price to pay I think. Also Maca is supposed to help balance out hormones because (and again I am by no means an expert) your temps look like you have higher levels of estrogen. These are options that are non invasive that based on reading other peoples stories and looking at other charts really might help you. xx

I hope to hear some good news from you today. 

I am seriously fooked off with OH today :growlmad: he wanted to watch boxing on my lappy last night and has installed something that has made all my desktop short cuts not work....agggghhhhhh :growlmad:


----------



## Glowstar

Just thought I would quote this post from a lady on the Soy thread I am on about Maca. She had twins by IVF a couple of years ago and was trying au naturelle before going the clomid route, she also had early spotting and used natural progesterone cream and got her BFP with using Soy, Maca and the cream. :thumbup:

_I def 2nd the Maca. I took it in addition to Soy the month I got pg. I too am a late ovulater and I find that it def makes my ovulation earlier in the months that I have taken it!

I didn't know about it increasing sperm count but hey can't hurt!_


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Just thought I would quote this post from a lady on the Soy thread I am on about Maca. She had twins by IVF a couple of years ago and was trying au naturelle before going the clomid route, she also had early spotting and used natural progesterone cream and got her BFP with using Soy, Maca and the cream. :thumbup:
> 
> _I def 2nd the Maca. I took it in addition to Soy the month I got pg. I too am a late ovulater and I find that it def makes my ovulation earlier in the months that I have taken it!
> 
> I didn't know about it increasing sperm count but hey can't hurt!_

Thanks! I'm not even going to test today because the temps just look to me as if I was wrong and am anovulatory this cycle. I am seeing the acupuncturist and fert doc on Tuesday, so I guess I'll just let it all be until I hear what they say. I think you're probably right about the progesterone. I was given some progesterone two cycles ago to regulate my cycle after the MC and it worked a charm. Of course the last cycle, I had shoulder surgery in the middle of the cycle and so didn't O until quite late. I was thrilled that this cycle seemed to be going along nicely until it derailed. I don't know if my earlier high temps were fever temps (double ear infection) or a sign of my general decline in there, but it's not good. :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

If you were ill and taking AB's that might explain the wonky temps. You still might O yet Sam....fingers crossed you do. Good luck on Tuesday....I hope they have some answers for you :thumbup: don't give up...keep the hope alive :hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

Glowstar: Yep, I've been on amoxycillin for the past week and am still on it. I'll be done with it tomorrow. I was wondering if it could possibly have messed with the temps. It will be interesting to see what happens once I'm off them.


----------



## Glowstar

Sam - I def think both could have messed with your temps. You still might have O'd and what about the line of the test? anymore lines? you still might get your BFP. Maybe your pre-ov temps are not a realistic view of what's really happening. I really hope so :kiss:


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Whilst we wait for our own TTC and Pregnancy forum for the Over 35s, I've started a new group in the Pregnancy Forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/590420-over-35-pregnant.html#post10181129

Feel free to join in.

Pip x


----------



## Nise

Good idea Pip, why wait... If you want something done, then do it yourself and all that!

Sam - so sorry your temps are messing you around, I agree with the others the medication you have been taking could well have sent things off kilter. Keep the faith, I know it's hard but I hope you'll get some answers on Tuesday. :hugs:

Well, a uncharacteristically temp dive for me this morning, I don't think I've ever sunk so low :rofl: Wasn't really awake properly when I took it and am wondering if I took the thermometer out to soon??? :shrug: I temp by vag as it seems to give me a smoother chart but I can't hear the thing beep from down there :rofl::rofl::rofl: CD8 and Monica is registering a high - CM has finally kicked in as creamy. So gearing up for my turn to do a bit of torch carrying! Think it will be a bit of a relay between me and Spoomie. :happydance:


----------



## Spoomie

Nise said:


> Good idea Pip, why wait... If you want something done, then do it yourself and all that!
> 
> Sam - so sorry your temps are messing you around, I agree with the others the medication you have been taking could well have sent things off kilter. Keep the faith, I know it's hard but I hope you'll get some answers on Tuesday. :hugs:
> 
> Well, a uncharacteristically temp dive for me this morning, I don't think I've ever sunk so low :rofl: Wasn't really awake properly when I took it and am wondering if I took the thermometer out to soon??? :shrug: I temp by vag as it seems to give me a smoother chart but I can't hear the thing beep from down there :rofl::rofl::rofl: CD8 and Monica is registering a high - CM has finally kicked in as creamy. So gearing up for my turn to do a bit of torch carrying! Think it will be a bit of a relay between me and Spoomie. :happydance:

:haha::haha::haha:

Think you may be carrying it alone at this rate, marital relations are somewhat strained in our house just now..... All the stress of ttcal is really taking its toll :sad1:0 xxx


----------



## Reb S

Aw, Spoomie, I hope things improve soon. x
Pip - well done you!
Nise - that is a weird drop! I'm impressed that you do a vag temp - that's really dedicated!! hee hee! CM sounds good - I never get any these days grump.
Sam - I expect the horrible antibiotics have messed you up - try not to get stressed and let your body recover x
Sorry - brief round of everyone cos my very large dog has put his head on my lap, tail wagging, with a ball in his mouth. Time to go play! My silly temps are still dropping after my amazing spurt at O. Progesterone test tomorrow, for the 1st time in 3 years of TTC - I finally educated myself and worked out that they should have done that right at the beginning... oh well x


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Good idea Pip, why wait... If you want something done, then do it yourself and all that!
> 
> Sam - so sorry your temps are messing you around, I agree with the others the medication you have been taking could well have sent things off kilter. Keep the faith, I know it's hard but I hope you'll get some answers on Tuesday. :hugs:
> 
> Well, a uncharacteristically temp dive for me this morning, I don't think I've ever sunk so low :rofl: Wasn't really awake properly when I took it and am wondering if I took the thermometer out to soon??? :shrug: I temp by vag as it seems to give me a smoother chart but I can't hear the thing beep from down there :rofl::rofl::rofl: CD8 and Monica is registering a high - CM has finally kicked in as creamy. So gearing up for my turn to do a bit of torch carrying! Think it will be a bit of a relay between me and Spoomie. :happydance:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Think you may be carrying it alone at this rate, marital relations are somewhat strained in our house just now..... All the stress of ttcal is really taking its toll :sad1:0 xxxClick to expand...

Awww Spoomie I hope things improve soon :hugs:

Mmm Reb just looked at your chart, your temps do seem to be making a downward trend...hope they rocket up tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Think you may be carrying it alone at this rate said:


> Oh no Spoomie! I had a similar problem for a while - seems I was more dedicated him at first, however as I began to get more and more despondent as the months rolled on OH got more and more positive and we have now reached a happy equal. TTC does put an enormous stress on you especially when you become a long term ttc'er. I do hope you and yours can work through this hard time and come out the other end. :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

morning been a tad busy!!:sex: But I thunk O is still a couple of days away only just got ewcm this morning but jeepers creepers (*tmi alert*) it came out when I wiped and I held the tissue up and it clung on and hung down about 15cm's!!!! flippin eck, now today I am glad I have legs (insert bad snail joke!!) green tea defintely does the job, still -ive OPK's but hopefuly get a +ive tofay or tomorrow. Little fella has man flu and hubby said he thinks he's getting it this morning but banning him from cold and flu tabs as they dry up mucus (semen) suffer in your jocks mate!!

Aww spoomie your poor thing it is a tough tough road we are on but the destination is so worth the bloody difficult journey. Keep that hope alive.

sam - if you were unwell before O your temps would have been higher than normal and antibiotics lower them again so it would be real difficult to tell from your temps, cm says cd15 or cd16 would have been O day hang in there hon

Nise hearing ya on the damn beeper, I have to fold the covers back now so I can hear it, I almost fell back asleep the other morning waiting for it as I hadn't heard it!! But ladies vag temping is so the way to go for accuracy, we sleep naked so much easier but still it makes a huge difference to your charts.

oh bugger little one is up gotta run, catch you later


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Sam - I def think both could have messed with your temps. You still might have O'd and what about the line of the test? anymore lines? you still might get your BFP. Maybe your pre-ov temps are not a realistic view of what's really happening. I really hope so :kiss:

Glowstar: Thanks!! I hope so too. I didn't POAS today because I was too afraid to see a BFN and also, I planned to test on Tuesday morning before I head down to see the doctor, so I decided to stick with that plan. 



Nise said:


> Sam - so sorry your temps are messing you around, I agree with the others the medication you have been taking could well have sent things off kilter. Keep the faith, I know it's hard but I hope you'll get some answers on Tuesday. :hugs:
> 
> Well, a uncharacteristically temp dive for me this morning, I don't think I've ever sunk so low :rofl: Wasn't really awake properly when I took it and am wondering if I took the thermometer out to soon??? :shrug: I temp by vag as it seems to give me a smoother chart but I can't hear the thing beep from down there

Nise: Thanks! I was tempted to temp vaginally, but was totally worried that I wouldn't hear the beep. They should make those things a bit louder, no? Or maybe there should be one for women with older ears, like me! :haha:

Spoomie: I know all about that strain. OH and I are currently fighting because I am afraid to return to Scotland. That's where I lost the baby and I'm just feeling too sad to go back right now. 



Miss_C said:


> morning been a tad busy!!:sex: But I thunk O is still a couple of days away only just got ewcm this morning but jeepers creepers (*tmi alert*) it came out when I wiped and I held the tissue up and it clung on and hung down about 15cm's!!!! flippin eck, now today I am glad I have legs (insert bad snail joke!!) green tea defintely does the job, still -ive OPK's but hopefuly get a +ive tofay or tomorrow. Little fella has man flu and hubby said he thinks he's getting it this morning but banning him from cold and flu tabs as they dry up mucus (semen) suffer in your jocks mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> sam - if you were unwell before O your temps would have been higher than normal and antibiotics lower them again so it would be real difficult to tell from your temps, cm says cd15 or cd16 would have been O day hang in there hon
> 
> Nise hearing ya on the damn beeper, I have to fold the covers back now so I can hear it, I almost fell back asleep the other morning waiting for it as I hadn't heard it!! But ladies vag temping is so the way to go for accuracy, we sleep naked so much easier but still it makes a huge difference to your charts.
> 
> oh bugger little one is up gotta run, catch you later

Miss C: When do you drink the green tea? And how much per day? Like gallons of it, or what? That EWCM sounds damned impressive! I'm pretty convinced about this vag temping idea. We sleep naked too, so maybe next month I will give it a go. I agree with you about the O date. Given the O pains and the CM, I think it was cd15, so time will tell, right? :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

*Miss C:* I would also love to know more about the green tea. 

I am planning to switch to vaginal temping next cycle because I've heard it's much more reliable, especially with broken sleep like I have. I wake up once a night around 3-5am. Sometimes, to use the bathroom, and sometimes just for a second and I go right back to sleep. That's when I've been temping, but I'm going to switch it to only at my alarm. Hopefully, I'll get a better picture next month.


----------



## Miss_C

decaffeinated green tea 2-3 cups per day as soon as AF starts, if you donlt like the taste add a little honey or vanilla etc to it. Does the job!!!

Sam hopefully you won't need any! BUT it;s good for cleansing and antioxidants etc and I am pretty sure it's safe in pregnancy especially if decaf.


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo I might start my green tea today (bit late) but I bought some for me and OH to try and reduce caffeine intake etc....didn't know it was good for EWCM...but seen as your dripping in the stuff I'll give it a go!! :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Hmm, green tea sounds good! I'll add that to my list of witch's ingredients!
Temps creeping up x


----------



## Spoomie

Ha ha, you've all made me laugh, thanks for your good wishes and marriage guidance support  Reached a bit of a stalemate where I believe he's not committed enough to the cause and he believes my obsession is not healthy. Not good.

Re:green tea, I drink this all the time but - sorry to be so bleak - have had noticeable absence of EWCM since m/c. It was watery last month for a day (I think) so hoping for a resumption of normal service this monthSome months I think I may see the tiniest bit, but don't know if I'm imagining it now. Miss_C, would kill for some like you describe!  Bizarrely, I did have some on CD6 along with spotting, but haven't bothered to put it into FF as I don't want to send her into apoplexy! Also, vaginal temping, yes, the way forward. I found I was too asleep to keep it in my mouth when I was oral temping and this way - aside from listening for the beep which can be tricky - find it much easier. That said, a weird jump for me this am, while CBFM still says I'm on low. This alone will be enough to confuse our good friend FF.....

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Spoomie. I think we've all been there when TTC. After my DS was born I asked my (now ex) husband about TTC another. He said the only way I would get another baby would be with another man because it wouldn't be with him! 

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

pip7890 said:


> :hugs: Spoomie. I think we've all been there when TTC. After my DS was born I asked my (now ex) husband about TTC another. He said the only way I would get another baby would be with another man because it wouldn't be with him!
> 
> Pip x

Yes, I realise it's a stressful journey. Don't have any plans to make him my ex at the mo, and besides, there's little enough time for me as it is, without the hassle of having to find another man!!!


----------



## pip7890

Lol Spoomie!!!

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

aahhhh spoomie I can see your have a wry sense of humour, let it out honey, it will make you feel better. 

Perhaps just keep your cycle to yourself, confuse dp with a "fake" period and then seduce him when necessary!! Plus a few random shots too!!


----------



## GraceFace

Good morning lovely ladies! I hope all is well and everyone is feeling well. :)

Today is CD24 for me. I'm so excited to see my last two cycles lengthening by 3 days! I have my BBT ready to go for the next cycle and am excited to see how my fertile signs line up with the temps! FF trial subscription set up and my BBT came with a tiny paper chart that I can stare at whenever I wish! :flower:


----------



## samiam

Confuse him with a fake period. . . . :rofl: I LOVE this idea. Does this make me twisted and sick? :shrug:

I am trying to :ignore: the temps. 11dpo, or cd26. Lucky thinks that I am on high again, but I think that Lucky is just plain high. Tomorrow is the big acupuncture, fert doc day, so fingers crossed. 

Have a great Monday!


----------



## GraceFace

samiam said:


> Confuse him with a fake period. . . . :rofl: I LOVE this idea. Does this make me twisted and sick? :shrug:
> 
> I am trying to :ignore: the temps. 11dpo, or cd26. Lucky thinks that I am on high again, but I think that Lucky is just plain high. Tomorrow is the big acupuncture, fert doc day, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Have a great Monday!

Absolutely NOT twisted or sick! How many times have we read about the fella's having "issues" when they know it is our fertile time? Some things are just better left unsaid! LOL! 

What I get lately when I say, "Hey, you know what?" is "Your late!" or Your pregnant!" Still trying to come up with something better than, "No, but follow my lead and we will be!"


----------



## Glowstar

Aww Spoomie, sorry things are tense on the TTC/homefront. It does take it's toll this TTC business, I know I am obsessed, can't imagine how obsessed I would be if I was TTCAL :cry: 

OH and I have our moments...well I have mine and he just listens :haha: I know it's really horrible but if I'm being honest I have even said it's his fault no BFP yet because he isn't as committed as me. I know deep down he is but he just doesn't show it like me and maybe your OH is the same. He has also said it's hard to know when to say the right thing especially around fertile time as I get all edgy and anal about when/how often we should do it. When we skip a day I sulk like a toddler :blush::blush: and then we have the same conversation all over again about obsession vs. commitment...it's like a friggin merry-go-round :wacko:

Grace - :thumbup: for a longer cycle, will look forward to looking at your chart when you get going with the BBT :flower:

Sam - loving your sense of humour :thumbup: good luck tomorrow :hugs:

Miss C - as always you make me laugh....such a good tonic..hope OH follows your 'snail trail' of EWCM and you get some 'Gourmet Sex' in :happydance::haha:

I have a cunning plan this week :winkwink:

I keep saying to OH...we want 'shooter's not 'dribblers'...it's like the mens changing room before a footie match our pillow talk, apparantly though he told me that the longer it's harder (TMI!!) it tends to be a shooter...if it's more of a quickie...it's a dribbler

Anyway, I have been warming him up the last few days with some 'gourmet sex' just so I can get all my own way this week leading up to Ov which should fall over the bank holiday weekend so good timing as he can't moan he is tired blah, blah!!
That and the fact I will be secretly feeding him 10,00000000mg of Maca a day he will be literally begging me for it

I feel like a baddie in a bad movie.....wringing my hands together going 'mwhua mwhua mwhuaaaah'....come to think of it I am feeling a little like Kathy Bates in 'Misery'!!!


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> Aww Spoomie, sorry things are tense on the TTC/homefront. It does take it's toll this TTC business, I know I am obsessed, can't imagine how obsessed I would be if I was TTCAL :cry:
> 
> OH and I have our moments...well I have mine and he just listens :haha: I know it's really horrible but if I'm being honest I have even said it's his fault no BFP yet because he isn't as committed as me. I know deep down he is but he just doesn't show it like me and maybe your OH is the same. He has also said it's hard to know when to say the right thing especially around fertile time as I get all edgy and anal about when/how often we should do it. When we skip a day I sulk like a toddler :blush::blush: and then we have the same conversation all over again about obsession vs. commitment...it's like a friggin merry-go-round :wacko:
> 
> Grace - :thumbup: for a longer cycle, will look forward to looking at your chart when you get going with the BBT :flower:
> 
> Sam - loving your sense of humour :thumbup: good luck tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Miss C - as always you make me laugh....such a good tonic..hope OH follows your 'snail trail' of EWCM and you get some 'Gourmet Sex' in :happydance::haha:
> 
> I have a cunning plan this week :winkwink:
> 
> I keep saying to OH...we want 'shooter's not 'dribblers'...it's like the mens changing room before a footie match our pillow talk, apparantly though he told me that the longer it's harder (TMI!!) it tends to be a shooter...if it's more of a quickie...it's a dribbler
> 
> Anyway, I have been warming him up the last few days with some 'gourmet sex' just so I can get all my own way this week leading up to Ov which should fall over the bank holiday weekend so good timing as he can't moan he is tired blah, blah!!
> That and the fact I will be secretly feeding him 10,00000000mg of Maca a day he will be literally begging me for it
> 
> I feel like a baddie in a bad movie.....wringing my hands together going 'mwhua mwhua mwhuaaaah'....come to think of it I am feeling a little like Kathy Bates in 'Misery'!!!

Loving the Maca part LOL... I told mine about it since his SA showed issues and he FLIPPED, he says "I don't want to be all horny and stuff" LOL Yes, leave it to my hubby to be concerned about being horny HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> aahhhh spoomie I can see your have a wry sense of humour, let it out honey, it will make you feel better.
> 
> Perhaps just keep your cycle to yourself, confuse dp with a "fake" period and then seduce him when necessary!! Plus a few random shots too!!

No chance. He'd DEFINITELY know there was something suspicious about that. I only ever instigate sex when it's ovulation time! He has commented with sadness in his eyes that he wonders how he had the bad luck to fall in love with the woman with the lowest sex drive in the world  I always enjoy myself once things are in progress but never think "Oh, that would be a nice idea....." Poor man


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> aahhhh spoomie I can see your have a wry sense of humour, let it out honey, it will make you feel better.
> 
> Perhaps just keep your cycle to yourself, confuse dp with a "fake" period and then seduce him when necessary!! Plus a few random shots too!!
> 
> No chance. He'd DEFINITELY know there was something suspicious about that. I only ever instigate sex when it's ovulation time! He has commented with sadness in his eyes that he wonders how he had the bad luck to fall in love with the woman with the lowest sex drive in the world  I always enjoy myself once things are in progress but never think "Oh, that would be a nice idea....." Poor manClick to expand...

Maybe the MACA would help you on that as well!


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar and LL Bean, you've made me smile  Maca as well as: fish oil, epo, vitamin c, zinc, pre-natal vitamin, DHEA keep me rattling all day long. Guess I've nothing to lose, except a few more £s! My herbalist added a fertility herb to my potion last month that she said is described as 'giving you the strength to have a 100 husbands'. I promptly went away and forgot her words but had to laugh when she asked me at this month's appointment whether it had made a difference. I guess you can fill in my answer by now!!!


----------



## LLbean

keep us posted Spoomie!


----------



## truly_blessed

Just had to share ... I've just found out my best friend from school is 20 weeks pregnant with her 2nd and she's 42 in December. She's 2 days younger than me and she had her 1st when she was 36. :happydance: :happydance:

My friend from primary school had her 1st just before she turned 41 last year and another friend had her 2nd 2 months ago at age 42. Just need some of this to rub off on me now.


----------



## LLbean

truly_blessed said:


> Just had to share ... I've just found out my best friend from school is 20 weeks pregnant with her 2nd and she's 42 in December. She's 2 days younger than me and she had her 1st when she was 36. :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> My friend from primary school had her 1st just before she turned 41 last year and another friend had her 2nd 2 months ago at age 42. Just need some of this to rub off on me now.

just curious, both naturally? as in without IVF? cause that is GREAT news!


----------



## truly_blessed

yep, all of them naturally with no intervention.


----------



## LLbean

WOOOO HOOOO!!!! That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Reb S

One of my college mates, aged 41 (turned 41 in Nov) just had her little girl. A mistake!!!

Bit tired to post tonight, but just to say, my progesterone test came in at 16.4 - so I DON'T have low progesterone! Therefore I will get pregnant! x


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> One of my college mates, aged 41 (turned 41 in Nov) just had her little girl. A mistake!!!
> 
> Bit tired to post tonight, but just to say, my progesterone test came in at 16.4 - so I DON'T have low progesterone! Therefore I will get pregnant! x

Mine would have been a mistake too. I fell preggers while on the pill last time. Talk about ironic. But oh well. Onward.

CONGRATS on the progesterone! That's one of the things I hope to find out here soon too. :)


----------



## Nise

Bloody BnB keeps crashing on me tonight and now I can't remember who said what! though I did laugh at the fake period :rofl:

Well busy day at work today and had an interview after work for the next job - fingers crossed I get it. 

CD9 here and another high on Monica. I thought I had some opk's left from last cycle but when I got home this eve I found I didn't. Oh well, just have to go with monica, cm and the every other day method. 

The Shagathon has commenced. :happydance: :serenade: Ooo Ooo, me snatch is alight!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

A co-worker told me her neighbor is pregnant....with her 10th (yes 10th) child and she is 45 all naturally. She has a set of 4 year old twins in there as well. I want whatever she is drinking...:haha:


----------



## truly_blessed

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> A co-worker told me her neighbor is pregnant....with her 10th (yes 10th) child and she is 45 all naturally. She has a set of 4 year old twins in there as well. I want whatever she is drinking...:haha:

bloomin eck ... 10! that's good going


----------



## Miss_C

I ran out of IC OPK's - disaster so went to shops and bought a cb digi just cos I could!! How much fun are they!! Got a big empty circle this afternoon but just did a 5 hour hold and got smiley face!! Can't find my cervix either so just told hubby to start thinking dirty thoughts and to stop laughing about last night's escapades!!! We did doggy style last night to speed it up for poor sick hubby. If I am up on all fours all good but as soon as I drop down to my elbows it's all over red rover!! anywhoo he pushed quite hard to make sure they had less distance to travel and I got my head stuck between the bed rails!!! I have a bruise on side of my head today!! Damn torch!!

I was just about to turn 40 with our surprise package and I was on the pill never missed etc so all natural there!!


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl::rofl:

We have been doing it doggy style (well to finish) everytime...no luck yet though and your right it's not a pretty sight or position to be in for 20 mins while you try and suck those spermies up :haha: I am quite sure OH doesn't mind looking at my arse while we are DTD but to have to stare at it in all it's glory for ages after doesn't bare thinking about :blush:

Can you please get ready to pass that torch to me please :flower:

It's a showdown of shag-epic proportions this weekend between me, Spoomie and Nise and Reb!!!

Also, glad you prog test came back great Reb!!! something less to worry about x

Spoomie - hope things are getting a bit better at home x x


----------



## truly_blessed

Miss_C said:


> I ran out of IC OPK's - disaster so went to shops and bought a cb digi just cos I could!! How much fun are they!! Got a big empty circle this afternoon but just did a 5 hour hold and got smiley face!! Can't find my cervix either so just told hubby to start thinking dirty thoughts and to stop laughing about last night's escapades!!! We did doggy style last night to speed it up for poor sick hubby. If I am up on all fours all good but as soon as I drop down to my elbows it's all over red rover!! anywhoo he pushed quite hard to make sure they had less distance to travel and I got my head stuck between the bed rails!!! I have a bruise on side of my head today!! Damn torch!!

:rofl: :rofl: you don't see that in the joys of sex manual. It's a good job you didn't need to get the fire brigade out ... you didn't did you?


----------



## truly_blessed

Glowstar said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> We have been doing it doggy style (well to finish) everytime...no luck yet though and your right it's not a pretty sight or position to be in for 20 mins while you try and suck those spermies up :haha: I am quite sure OH doesn't mind looking at my arse while we are DTD but to have to stare at it in all it's glory for ages after doesn't bare thinking about :blush:
> 
> Can you please get ready to pass that torch to me please :flower:
> 
> It's a showdown of shag-epic proportions this weekend between me, Spoomie and Nise and Reb!!!
> 
> Also, glad you prog test came back great Reb!!! something less to worry about x
> 
> Spoomie - hope things are getting a bit better at home x x

how did we get onto doggy sex now???

My OH was telling me a friend of his went to a party and, after much persuasion and alcohol, dissappeared upstairs with a friend of the hostess. Anyway he had no condoms so they decided they would, let's say, use an alternative hole, for want of a better phrase. 

Now firstly, how on earth do you begin to discuss that one? with a stranger? it's bad enough in that postion with the OH never mind a stranger.

Well they did the deed ... and then he took her mobile phone downstairs whilst she went to the bathroom and proceeded to get someone to 'frape' her on facebook with a staus update '.... has just been bummed'

shocking behaviour and the poor girl didn't realise until the following afternoon


----------



## truly_blessed

oh yes .. and I'm in on the shagathon this weekend as well :winkwink:


----------



## GraceFace

Thank you for the laughs this morning, ladies! 

CD 25 and AF is stalling! Come on so I can start temping!


----------



## LLbean

Oh My God Miss_C....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... I am in tears over here laughing at that visual :rofl:

I tell you, these babies can never say we didn't want them, cause the things we do are unbelievable:haha:


----------



## Shelley71

WOW! I missed a few funny posts while I've been looped up on pain pills post surgery! LOLOLOL!

But, I have to add to the doggy-style convo - that is the almost the only way he can get there. He's on a mission to land it missionary style though! I'm kind of glad this cycle is coming to an end though. AF is due Thursday, I didn't ovulate and there is NO way I can prop myself on all fours with this elbow business! Haha


----------



## kosh

Miss_C said:


> I ran out of IC OPK's - disaster so went to shops and bought a cb digi just cos I could!! How much fun are they!! Got a big empty circle this afternoon but just did a 5 hour hold and got smiley face!! Can't find my cervix either so just told hubby to start thinking dirty thoughts and to stop laughing about last night's escapades!!! We did doggy style last night to speed it up for poor sick hubby. If I am up on all fours all good but as soon as I drop down to my elbows it's all over red rover!! anywhoo he pushed quite hard to make sure they had less distance to travel and I got my head stuck between the bed rails!!! I have a bruise on side of my head today!! Damn torch!!

:rofl: this is priceless!!


(hello all, i'm new to this thread) :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Hello Kosh. Good job you're not easily offended!!!! Welcome.

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
You lot, honestly!
Welcome Kosh!
I keep telling newbies this thread is a madhouse - need I say more?!
Hey - Pip - how was your appointment?
x


----------



## Spoomie

Such hilarity, you make me smile  Sorry to bring the mood down, but I need you ladies right now. I've told you over last couple of days that relations are a bit strained in our household, slightly improved, but we are far apart right now. I feel he doesn't understand why I am still so out of sorts with myself - and life generally - after mc. He would say it's been almost 5 months now and I need to come out of my hole and re-engage with life. I acknowledge there is much truth in that. If only I could. I feel relieved in an odd way that I have now acknowledged the need to seek bereavement counselling, though that decision in itself has led to an overwhelming sense of renewed grief which is odd and hard to live with. A huge part of me doesn't want to get better because it means letting go of my precious baby. Never in my life have I felt such pain and despair, it feels like it engulfs me and now defines me, I am so traumatised that I feel as though I'll never get back from this point again. It's also hard that everyone around me has forgotten about my loss when I'm so consumed by my misery. Some of you know that I was a pretty serious marathon runner in my former life (!) and my sister texted me at the weekend to ask if I was running London, I can barely put one foot in front of the other :-( However, I know recovery is way overdue and I have to find a way to carry on and live again. My TTC obsession has been a double edged sword; it has, up to this point, distracted me a little from my grief, at the same time, in failing to get pregnant again in the past 5 months it has also grown into a monster in my head. I'm sure I sound incredibly petulant and self indulgent and I probably am because I know that there are many far worse off than I, but, aside from my beautiful boy, I think of little else but my baby's due date. I now don't believe I'll be pregnant by then, if ever. 

My chart is the thing that has now tipped me over the edge I think. My CBFM is still showing low on cd10 and my temps have been rising for past few days. I had what appeared to be EWCM on cd6 when I was still spotting and assumed that was just the end stages of my period. Now I'm not so sure. I've never ovulated so early, even since my mc, my cycles have been fairly consistent, which I have counted as a blessing - after such a late mc I imagined they'd be up the spout for longer. I feel today like I have to find a way to get off the ttc wagon, but it's impossible not to temp, take you vits, count the day etc. At the same time it is killing me inside and I need to try to focus on my recovery for a while. At our age, how does one do that when time is so short?

Ladies, I truly apologise for spreading my misery, but this forum, this thread in particular, has become my emotional refuge and I knew you'd listen. Any uplifting words, thoughts, words of wisdom, thoughts on my chart, advice how to ease back would be gratefully received. Love to you all and sorry to ramble, and sorry if I've dragged you down, just didn't know where else to go xxx


----------



## pip7890

First let me give you some big :hugs:

What you are experiencing is completely normal. I lost my first baby over 15 years ago and I still feel the pain. It will never go away but you will find a way to manage it. I often wonder what if. The thing is we could spend our whole life questioning things that have gone on and before we know it life has passed us by. When I feel consumed by grief I try and concentrate on what I do have and how lucky I am to have those. I also talk to the babies that I have lost - not that i believe they are in heaven as I'm not religious - but to the part of them that is still inside my body.

The added complication for us is that at "our age" time isn't on our side. This creates so much pressure. TTC can become stressful for most couples, but throw in a miscarriage, a ticking clock and a body that won't behave and no wonder things are so difficult for you.

First off, I think you need to have some time to grieve your baby. Speaking to a specialist miscarriage counsellor helped me. Have a look on the miscarriage association website for where you can go for specialist advice.

Next off, try and find ways to relax. It's amazing how much stress can play havoc with our bodies. It sounds like you've always enjoyed running so get your shoes on and go pound that street. Cry with every step if you have to but get it out!

Leave the temping and active TTC for a month. Just a month. Give you and OH a break and concentrate on being the loving couple you are.

There is no instant cure. It is a long hard road and I'm sorry that you're on it. You will get through this I promise, but don't be too hard on yourself.

Sending you even more big :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

pip7890 said:


> First let me give you some big :hugs:
> 
> What you are experiencing is completely normal. I lost my first baby over 15 years ago and I still feel the pain. It will never go away but you will find a way to manage it. I often wonder what if. The thing is we could spend our whole life questioning things that have gone on and before we know it life has passed us by. When I feel consumed by grief I try and concentrate on what I do have and how lucky I am to have those. I also talk to the babies that I have lost - not that i believe they are in heaven as I'm not religious - but to the part of them that is still inside my body.
> 
> The added complication for us is that at "our age" time isn't on our side. This creates so much pressure. TTC can become stressful for most couples, but throw in a miscarriage, a ticking clock and a body that won't behave and no wonder things are so difficult for you.
> 
> First off, I think you need to have some time to grieve your baby. Speaking to a specialist miscarriage counsellor helped me. Have a look on the miscarriage association website for where you can go for specialist advice.
> 
> Next off, try and find ways to relax. It's amazing how much stress can play havoc with our bodies. It sounds like you've always enjoyed running so get your shoes on and go pound that street. Cry with every step if you have to but get it out!
> 
> Leave the temping and active TTC for a month. Just a month. Give you and OH a break and concentrate on being the loving couple you are.
> 
> There is no instant cure. It is a long hard road and I'm sorry that you're on it. You will get through this I promise, but don't be too hard on yourself.
> 
> Sending you even more big :hugs:
> 
> Pip x

Bless you Pip, wise words. It is my 3rd mc, and I handled the others 'well' in comparison to this - which isn't saying much! Undoubtedly exacerbated by the fact I thought I'd passed 12 weeks and was into safe territory, I had taken my eye of the ball and started to dream so this has knocked me for six and I feel the only way I'll recover is to be pregnant again. Not happening. Will do my utmost to take a month off, it's such a tall order though, this has been my fix and my crutch up to now, the void may just be too big. I'm certain the counsellor will help, if I allow them to. Thanks for caring x


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie said:


> Such hilarity, you make me smile  Sorry to bring the mood down, but I need you ladies right now. I've told you over last couple of days that relations are a bit strained in our household, slightly improved, but we are far apart right now. I feel he doesn't understand why I am still so out of sorts with myself - and life generally - after mc. He would say it's been almost 5 months now and I need to come out of my hole and re-engage with life. I acknowledge there is much truth in that. If only I could. I feel relieved in an odd way that I have now acknowledged the need to seek bereavement counselling, though that decision in itself has led to an overwhelming sense of renewed grief which is odd and hard to live with. A huge part of me doesn't want to get better because it means letting go of my precious baby. Never in my life have I felt such pain and despair, it feels like it engulfs me and now defines me, I am so traumatised that I feel as though I'll never get back from this point again. It's also hard that everyone around me has forgotten about my loss when I'm so consumed by my misery. Some of you know that I was a pretty serious marathon runner in my former life (!) and my sister texted me at the weekend to ask if I was running London, I can barely put one foot in front of the other :-( However, I know recovery is way overdue and I have to find a way to carry on and live again. My TTC obsession has been a double edged sword; it has, up to this point, distracted me a little from my grief, at the same time, in failing to get pregnant again in the past 5 months it has also grown into a monster in my head. I'm sure I sound incredibly petulant and self indulgent and I probably am because I know that there are many far worse off than I, but, aside from my beautiful boy, I think of little else but my baby's due date. I now don't believe I'll be pregnant by then, if ever.
> 
> My chart is the thing that has now tipped me over the edge I think. My CBFM is still showing low on cd10 and my temps have been rising for past few days. I had what appeared to be EWCM on cd6 when I was still spotting and assumed that was just the end stages of my period. Now I'm not so sure. I've never ovulated so early, even since my mc, my cycles have been fairly consistent, which I have counted as a blessing - after such a late mc I imagined they'd be up the spout for longer. I feel today like I have to find a way to get off the ttc wagon, but it's impossible not to temp, take you vits, count the day etc. At the same time it is killing me inside and I need to try to focus on my recovery for a while. At our age, how does one do that when time is so short?
> 
> Ladies, I truly apologise for spreading my misery, but this forum, this thread in particular, has become my emotional refuge and I knew you'd listen. Any uplifting words, thoughts, words of wisdom, thoughts on my chart, advice how to ease back would be gratefully received. Love to you all and sorry to ramble, and sorry if I've dragged you down, just didn't know where else to go xxx

Well let me chime in. First of all I am terribly sorry for our loss...I can only imagine what you must be going through HOWEVER you need to get yourself back to wellness or you won't be able to have another baby my friend...I know it is easier said than done but as a personal trainer I can tell you that our emotional state messes up our system more that our diets do. MAKE yourself get out of the house and exercise, do whatever it takes to feel good, even if just for a brief moment... before you know it more and more of those "feel good" moments will come along. Try to keep yourself distracted. Go out with friends for coffee or something. You are far from "out of time" and don't you dare let anyone tell you that you are. YOU and only you control your body...now get it healthy for you.

You know how on airplanes they instruct you that if the oxygen mask should fall you need to "place it on yourself before assisting others"? LIFE is that way too. We love to put others first but in actuality, by doing that we are putting them last because if you are not ok and healthy you really can not offer much to others (and yes, I mean a baby too) so PLEASE try to stay focused on you now and get out. Fresh air, sunshine, running...whatever it takes. Get yourself some beautiful flowers, perhaps a mani-pedi...simple things...but do it, start turning that corner because that little bean wants to come into your life...but it only will when you are ready and well.

:hugs: We are here for you. Keep your chin up!:flower:


----------



## Reb S

Oh Spoomie,
I'm so sorry you're feeling rubbish. 
Pip - your advice is wonderful and I can hardly add to it x
It's really hard when you feel like your body has let you down and that your life is not necessarily going to contain the family that you wish so deeply for -sometimes I have momentary utter panic that I've completely screwed it up - the only advice I can give is to try to find any tiny grains of joy anywhere you can. That means with your OH, making time for the giving and receiving of love; spotting beautiful things in this wonderful spring we're having - any tiny steps you can make to lifting your depression. You can be happy again, I promise! What Pip said about talking to her babies also makes a lot of sense to me - I only really began to relate to my Ben when they told me the scan was a bit off - then I began a relationship with him which I still have today, and a relationship not based on sadness and regret but on love. I hope that seeing your counsellor will begin to help and - we're here for you to lean on us x


----------



## pip7890

Beautifully said LLBean. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Spoomie. Putting my neck out and saying I speak on behalf of the others but we do care. You're our Spoomie and we can't have you feeling so down. There's some good advice coming out here so try and take one or two pieces on board. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> Well let me chime in. First of all I am terribly sorry for our loss...I can only imagine what you must be going through HOWEVER you need to get yourself back to wellness or you won't be able to have another baby my friend...I know it is easier said than done but as a personal trainer I can tell you that our emotional state messes up our system more that our diets do. MAKE yourself get out of the house and exercise, do whatever it takes to feel good, even if just for a brief moment... before you know it more and more of those "feel good" moments will come along. Try to keep yourself distracted. Go out with friends for coffee or something. You are far from "out of time" and don't you dare let anyone tell you that you are. YOU and only you control your body...now get it healthy for you.
> 
> You know how on airplanes they instruct you that if the oxygen mask should fall you need to "place it on yourself before assisting others"? LIFE is that way too. We love to put others first but in actuality, by doing that we are putting them last because if you are not ok and healthy you really can not offer much to others (and yes, I mean a baby too) so PLEASE try to stay focused on you now and get out. Fresh air, sunshine, running...whatever it takes. Get yourself some beautiful flowers, perhaps a mani-pedi...simple things...but do it, start turning that corner because that little bean wants to come into your life...but it only will when you are ready and well.
> 
> :hugs: We are here for you. Keep your chin up!:flower:

Thanks so much Elizabeth, We sound like we are on the same page re: exercise being the key to wellbeing, I know that running makes me feel better and the past few weeks I have been trying. Unfortunately I feel so unfit as haven't really run since discovering I was pregnant last September. I will persevere, I know it will get some endorphins flowing again. It is good to hear you say that the emotional state is important, I have definitely been neglecting that and will try harder. Conversely, I have been living like I am still pregnant in terms of eating and drinking - no coffee, only green tea, no alcohol, pretty much living like a nun, aside form the all important bding  Today, I decided that I had to stop. I had coffee this morning and we went out for an early supper to celebrate the anniversary of my husband business where I had a glass of champagne and a glass of wine for the first time in months. It felt good.

Thanks so much for caring, I will try hard to keep your advice in mind xx


----------



## Nise

Okay Spoomie - so the first positive is that we are both on CD10 and neither of us have O'd yet - that in itself if a very good thing. Hopefully we will hold off o'ing for a least another couple of days coz the last thing we need is immature eggies. So don't panic on that and the EWCM you saw on CD6 most likely was to do with AF rather than fertile CM. The one comfort you should take from all this is the fact that you can conceive, so you now know that there is nothing wrong with either you or your OH - it is just a matter of time.

With regard to the MC - only time is gonna make that one easier, you're never gonna completely forget or fully accept but it will become easier - 5 months isn't really that long, especially as it's well documented recently that it takes the average woman a year to come to terms with her MC. I think for us on here it is possibly harder as we have tried to hard to get pg in the first place and we are so aware of the developing fetus and how fast it grows - so it becomes a little human very early on for us. Also with any other death we go through a funeral, something that celebrates the life of a person, that I think is a very important part of closing a chapter and it's something that is denied a woman who has mc. I am glad you're getting councilling and I hope it helps. I didn't have councilling but I am a musician and wrote a song which released many of my feelings. I didn't know the sex but I named him/her 'Tuesday; - no idea why but it just fitted. I am a true believer in the fact that emotions need to be faced in order to first be realised and then healed and the fact that you are seeking help shows that you are facing it. Maybe you could do something to mark the existence of your lo, something that symbolises things for you - maybe even something simple like planting a beautiful plant that flowers around the time of your mc - something that is very personal to you - other people don't matter at all. What they say, what they think, what they do - don't let any of them make you feel guilty for your sorrow. They are gonna move on with their lives coz they have to - nobody truly understands something that hasn't happened to them. You will move on with yours too, but it will be at a pace that is right for you and not to anyone elses time scale or expectations, so allow yourself that grace and you will move on eventually. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Oh Spoomie,
> I'm so sorry you're feeling rubbish.
> Pip - your advice is wonderful and I can hardly add to it x
> It's really hard when you feel like your body has let you down and that your life is not necessarily going to contain the family that you wish so deeply for -sometimes I have momentary utter panic that I've completely screwed it up - the only advice I can give is to try to find any tiny grains of joy anywhere you can. That means with your OH, making time for the giving and receiving of love; spotting beautiful things in this wonderful spring we're having - any tiny steps you can make to lifting your depression. You can be happy again, I promise! What Pip said about talking to her babies also makes a lot of sense to me - I only really began to relate to my Ben when they told me the scan was a bit off - then I began a relationship with him which I still have today, and a relationship not based on sadness and regret but on love. I hope that seeing your counsellor will begin to help and - we're here for you to lean on us x

Thanks so much Reb, I know you are also dealing with your own pain as your precious Ben's due date approaches and I am touched that you can make room for my pain. I can totally relate to the feelings of utter panic that you describe. I think today I reached a place where I feel I have to start moving forward and escaping the depression, hard as that is because it means leaving my baby behind. I hope this doesn't upset anyone, but that idea of deserting him/her is so hard: we saw our little one as the mc drew to its ghastly conclusion and then the porter who was taking me to the ward asked, "Do you have all your belongings?", words I will never forget and planting the seed of feeling that I was abandoning my baby. The fact that the hospital threw him/her away with the rubbish haunts me and makes me feel guilty that I didn't do enough. Getting off the subject again, sorry. Yes, tomorrow I will look for some beauty in the world around me and try to focus on the joy I have instead of the sorrow. xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Nise said:


> Okay Spoomie - so the first positive is that we are both on CD10 and neither of us have O'd yet - that in itself if a very good thing. Hopefully we will hold off o'ing for a least another couple of days coz the last thing we need is immature eggies. So don't panic on that and the EWCM you saw on CD6 most likely was to do with AF rather than fertile CM. The one comfort you should take from all this is the fact that you can conceive, so you now know that there is nothing wrong with either you or your OH - it is just a matter of time.
> 
> With regard to the MC - only time is gonna make that one easier, you're never gonna completely forget or fully accept but it will become easier - 5 months isn't really that long, especially as it's well documented recently that it takes the average woman a year to come to terms with her MC. I think for us on here it is possibly harder as we have tried to hard to get pg in the first place and we are so aware of the developing fetus and how fast it grows - so it becomes a little human very early on for us. Also with any other death we go through a funeral, something that celebrates the life of a person, that I think is a very important part of closing a chapter and it's something that is denied a woman who has mc. I am glad you're getting councilling and I hope it helps. I didn't have councilling but I am a musician and wrote a song which released many of my feelings. I didn't know the sex but I named him/her 'Tuesday; - no idea why but it just fitted. I am a true believer in the fact that emotions need to be faced in order to first be realised and then healed and the fact that you are seeking help shows that you are facing it. Maybe you could do something to mark the existence of your lo, something that symbolises things for you - maybe even something simple like planting a beautiful plant that flowers around the time of your mc - something that is very personal to you - other people don't matter at all. What they say, what they think, what they do - don't let any of them make you feel guilty for your sorrow. They are gonna move on with their lives coz they have to - nobody truly understands something that hasn't happened to them. You will move on with yours too, but it will be at a pace that is right for you and not to anyone elses time scale or expectations, so allow yourself that grace and you will move on eventually. :hugs:

Bless you Nise, I will try to focus on the fact that we have yet to ovulate and will pray for a high reading on CBFM tomorrow. 

Your idea of writing a song is beautiful. I fear that not much flowers in November, but I love the idea of making a lasting memorial, somewhere special for me and my baby to go. You are also right that being unable to acknowledge our loss through mc makes it so hard to close. I had told only a handful of people when I was pregnant but felt I had to tell more after I lost because I was bereft and couldn't cope with not sharing my loss. 

I'm off to bed now but I am so so thankful for you all and for your words of comfort and support, this is a truly special community. xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I've been in absolute bits reading all this :cry:

Spoomie I wish I could add to what the others have said but I really can't, I think they have said everything beautifully. I hope the cloud lifts soon and you start to feel better x


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie Twinny My Love, hugs hugs and more hugs, I ditto everything everyone else has said but I do however has one other thing to add. It has helped me tremendously. 

I have always believed that our children pick us and they choose when to come. This was even before I had Jake I had this belief. 

I have empathised with people before and been sorry for their losses etc but unless you have been there describing the depth of that pain and where that cry that we sometimes do comes from is simply not possible. Do we ever get over the pain I don't think so, does a place like this help - hell yeah. The pain is still raw today and I am crying as I type this cos it is always just below the surface wth a skin as thin as an onion layer covering it. 

I'm not sure if this will help but I don't look at a miscarriage as that baby is lost forever, I believe it is a soul trying to get through and it is a difficult journey and it will be the same soul that comes back. We named our little bubble ziggy when we were ttc after a zygote the fertilised egg stage! We lost ziggy at12w1d on 6th Feb, we are now trying to bring ziggy back and making the path as smooth as possible, I am taking my prenatals, doing soy iso's, losing weight, exercising and generally doing as much as humanly possible to bring back this little soul. Therefore we have never said goodbye, ziggy is always here with us and is on the journey to cross to this side and take on a human form. 

Looking back I don't think I was really ready when we fell pregnant. I had just been made redundant and I think it was the loss of the stresses that jb entailed that gave that final oompg to get up the duff so to speak. I was working with people with disabilities, mainky mental health and it was affecting me more than I thought. I am now in a very good headspace, feeling much healthier, the day we conceived ziggy I had a massive tooth infection and was pumped full of painkillers and antibiotics. 

I now have a renewed sense of wellbeing, have a new job and a strong belief that ziggy is not too far away now.

I saw my GP and a psychologist cos he said I was depressed (no sh!t sherlock) and had anxiety cos I was having panic attacks etc. Acknowledging I needed help was pretty much all the trigger I needed in some ways. I still get anxious but to a lesser degree and can feel an attack coming and have learnt to control them. I only saw the psychologist once cos I do talk about things, I don't bottle them up any way and I knew what was wrong with me so I really didnlt feel the sesisons would help me. I am just one of those people that has to do things for myself or it simply doesn't work for me.

Anywhoo I just want you to know you are NOT alone, I know this is only a computer screen talking to you but my friend I do feel your pain and if you want to talk on msn or skype even and see each other I could do that.

Just a thought have you asked hubby just to sit down and listen and not say anything and tell him how you feel. let it all out. AND THEN BEFORE he says anything ask him to tell you how he is feeling, he lost his baby too and maybe he hasn't fully acknowledged that yet. My hubby said the hardest thing for him was not undertsandingm how I was physically feeling and seeing how in pain I was both physically and emotionally and he couldnlt do a damn thing to help. That's the male psyche, they have to fix things and when they can't they get frustrated.

Anywhoo I really believe all I have said about ti being the same soul etc and it and may help you if you think about it this way. I know people feel guilty about ttc again and by acknowledging that the baby isn't gone and needs your help to come back will ease that burden. 

Honey big hugs again and if you are still here at the end of this ramble well done!!!


----------



## Reb S

Miss C you're wonderful and I love this thread! x


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Spoomie Twinny My Love, hugs hugs and more hugs, I ditto everything everyone else has said but I do however has one other thing to add. It has helped me tremendously.
> 
> I have always believed that our children pick us and they choose when to come. This was even before I had Jake I had this belief.
> 
> I have empathised with people before and been sorry for their losses etc but unless you have been there describing the depth of that pain and where that cry that we sometimes do comes from is simply not possible. Do we ever get over the pain I don't think so, does a place like this help - hell yeah. The pain is still raw today and I am crying as I type this cos it is always just below the surface wth a skin as thin as an onion layer covering it.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will help but I don't look at a miscarriage as that baby is lost forever, I believe it is a soul trying to get through and it is a difficult journey and it will be the same soul that comes back. We named our little bubble ziggy when we were ttc after a zygote the fertilised egg stage! We lost ziggy at12w1d on 6th Feb, we are now trying to bring ziggy back and making the path as smooth as possible, I am taking my prenatals, doing soy iso's, losing weight, exercising and generally doing as much as humanly possible to bring back this little soul. Therefore we have never said goodbye, ziggy is always here with us and is on the journey to cross to this side and take on a human form.
> 
> Looking back I don't think I was really ready when we fell pregnant. I had just been made redundant and I think it was the loss of the stresses that jb entailed that gave that final oompg to get up the duff so to speak. I was working with people with disabilities, mainky mental health and it was affecting me more than I thought. I am now in a very good headspace, feeling much healthier, the day we conceived ziggy I had a massive tooth infection and was pumped full of painkillers and antibiotics.
> 
> I now have a renewed sense of wellbeing, have a new job and a strong belief that ziggy is not too far away now.
> 
> I saw my GP and a psychologist cos he said I was depressed (no sh!t sherlock) and had anxiety cos I was having panic attacks etc. Acknowledging I needed help was pretty much all the trigger I needed in some ways. I still get anxious but to a lesser degree and can feel an attack coming and have learnt to control them. I only saw the psychologist once cos I do talk about things, I don't bottle them up any way and I knew what was wrong with me so I really didnlt feel the sesisons would help me. I am just one of those people that has to do things for myself or it simply doesn't work for me.
> 
> Anywhoo I just want you to know you are NOT alone, I know this is only a computer screen talking to you but my friend I do feel your pain and if you want to talk on msn or skype even and see each other I could do that.
> 
> Just a thought have you asked hubby just to sit down and listen and not say anything and tell him how you feel. let it all out. AND THEN BEFORE he says anything ask him to tell you how he is feeling, he lost his baby too and maybe he hasn't fully acknowledged that yet. My hubby said the hardest thing for him was not undertsandingm how I was physically feeling and seeing how in pain I was both physically and emotionally and he couldnlt do a damn thing to help. That's the male psyche, they have to fix things and when they can't they get frustrated.
> 
> Anywhoo I really believe all I have said about ti being the same soul etc and it and may help you if you think about it this way. I know people feel guilty about ttc again and by acknowledging that the baby isn't gone and needs your help to come back will ease that burden.
> 
> Honey big hugs again and if you are still here at the end of this ramble well done!!!

Dear Miss_C, this is exquisitely beautiful and helps immeasurably. I think that imagining my baby's soul as not gone, but still on its journey to meet me is perfect. I also think I have felt so bad this past few days because I have finally acknowledged the need for counselling. We cleared the air a bit last night but your suggestion to sit down and speak with OH is also a good one. I was thinking I may show him my entry on the thread and all your fantastic replies.

Ladies, you cannot know how much all your wonderful kind words have helped me and I am sorry that I have upset some of you along the way by bringing back sad memories for you. Today is a beautiful day and I am looking for beautiful things again to help me see the good around me. I think I will continue to chart this cycle because it is the last chance to be pregnant before my baby's due date (although my chart is weird and I think I may have ovulated extremely early and missed the bd opportunities anyway because my temps are looking decidedly post ovulatory to me) and then I may *try* to take a month off. You are amazing, thanks a million xxxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: Aw. Hon. It's downright horrid some days. :hugs: But everyone has said super smart things about it. I was thinking last night, that it's a lot like running a long race. If you believe that the wall is there, it gets bigger and harder and more painful. Maybe you could try to use some of your mental long-run strategies here? As in, breathe, relax, be in the moment and try not to view it so much as a finish line, but a process. At least, that's what I am going to do (I run half-marathons). And I love Miss C's views on it. I need to hold onto those ideas myself. Hang in there. :kiss:

AFM: Welp, I've been trying to post all morning and the site keeps crashing. Fits my mood, really. So, tested this morning and BFN. I'm okay with that, as the doc yesterday said that he thinks I did O on cd15, so now I am on 13dpo and that's a nice stable looking cycle, so that's something. And so far, no signs of the witch. Interesting. The temps for the cd1-9 were wonky because (as OH reminded me) we were visiting friends and sleeping in a super hot room. I wish I had showed him the damned chart earlier so I wouldn't have spent these last two weeks wigging out. :dohh:

Doctor news is this: 1) I'm old (really? That's news?) and so it's going to be hard; 2) I need to wait 5-12 days after this AF and get a hysterosalpingogram to see if everything's open in there; 3) I need to stop taking my anti-androgen meds and then wait through the next cycle before having bloods taken. So we're on a bit of a delay here, which will give me some time to calm the f down and work on my acupuncture and herbal treatments. 

Acupuncture news is this: She thinks I am still carrying trapped grief from the little barnacle that I lost in November. Really? You think? But she is lovely and so we're working on spleen, liver and blood. The spleen needles flippin hurt (which shows how much I needed them). And last night, I slept well for the first time in a while and had a bit of a temp rise this morning, which probably means that AF is on her way (I know, I am freakishly backward with my temps). 

I hope you all are well and that those snatches have bonfires in 'em by now. I'm going to try to post this before the site crashes again.


----------



## LLbean

good to know I am not the only one with the crashes!

Just noticed you added me to your TTC buddies Samian...thanks :D

yes, guess you and me are both "chillin' " for a bit, and if it happens then GREAT!


----------



## LLbean

double post due to BNB glitches today ugh


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I am only online about every other day right now and sometimes not for long but I am catching up when I get in here.

Spoomie, I have nothing to add to what these wonderful ladies have said except that we are here for you and never hesitate to drop a line when you need a helping hand or shoulder to cry on.

Good luck with the torch, ladies!


----------



## Reb S

Evening all,
Spoomie, glad that you are feeling a little better x
Miss C - just peeked at your chart. Hmm. Looking good, i must say! Whaddya think of mine? I want a 36.8 or 9 tomorrow!
Samiam - good news from all fronts, glad everything went well and that you can look forwards x
Ciarhwyfar - hello! How's things in the pregnancy threads? Have you seen our Garnet?! Send her our love x


----------



## Reb S

PS someone fix BnB -it's getting really annoying!!!


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: Aw. Hon. It's downright horrid some days. :hugs: But everyone has said super smart things about it. I was thinking last night, that it's a lot like running a long race. If you believe that the wall is there, it gets bigger and harder and more painful. Maybe you could try to use some of your mental long-run strategies here? As in, breathe, relax, be in the moment and try not to view it so much as a finish line, but a process. At least, that's what I am going to do (I run half-marathons). And I love Miss C's views on it. I need to hold onto those ideas myself. Hang in there. :kiss:
> 
> AFM: Welp, I've been trying to post all morning and the site keeps crashing. Fits my mood, really. So, tested this morning and BFN. I'm okay with that, as the doc yesterday said that he thinks I did O on cd15, so now I am on 13dpo and that's a nice stable looking cycle, so that's something. And so far, no signs of the witch. Interesting. The temps for the cd1-9 were wonky because (as OH reminded me) we were visiting friends and sleeping in a super hot room. I wish I had showed him the damned chart earlier so I wouldn't have spent these last two weeks wigging out. :dohh:
> 
> Doctor news is this: 1) I'm old (really? That's news?) and so it's going to be hard; 2) I need to wait 5-12 days after this AF and get a hysterosalpingogram to see if everything's open in there; 3) I need to stop taking my anti-androgen meds and then wait through the next cycle before having bloods taken. So we're on a bit of a delay here, which will give me some time to calm the f down and work on my acupuncture and herbal treatments.
> 
> Acupuncture news is this: She thinks I am still carrying trapped grief from the little barnacle that I lost in November. Really? You think? But she is lovely and so we're working on spleen, liver and blood. The spleen needles flippin hurt (which shows how much I needed them). And last night, I slept well for the first time in a while and had a bit of a temp rise this morning, which probably means that AF is on her way (I know, I am freakishly backward with my temps).
> 
> I hope you all are well and that those snatches have bonfires in 'em by now. I'm going to try to post this before the site crashes again.

Thank you Samian. Great to know that you 'get' the running thing. Your analogy is good. Personally, I used to hate any distance below 10 miles as I only start getting into my stride then. Not a great thought that this is going to be a marathon journey - I was hoping to pull out at halfway due to the fact that I was pregnant  Seriously, I feel so strong when I'm running well but I feel so weak right now :-(

Glad to hear that you had a positive experience with the acupuncturist, it's next on my list - after my month off ttc (see my earlier post!) - though I'm wondering how I go about finding an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility? Any ideas in SW London/Surrey anyone??? It feels like your Dr meeting was less positive? Conventional medicine seems to imply that we are a bit old to be invested in too heavily, do you think? Still, they are doing something. Stay hopeful xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Yes BnB is not in a good place today, difficult to know if your message will actually post or not. Frustrating.

Conversely, a much better day for me today, you cannot know how much your words helped me last night and this morning. I know that it must've been difficult reading and I apologise if I upset anyone beyond thinking 'Poor Spoomie' (your responses indicate you felt much more than that), I just needed to say it before I went into breakdown and to get some support. You did not disappoint and I am truly moved that you don't even know me (in a real life sense) and yet you were so giving. We are all on a terribly emotional journey and the final destination can feel so far away, I pray we all arrive, and that I can help you all as much as you have helped me.

Anyway, my beautiful things for today:

the feeling of the sun on my skin
the amazing cherry blossom tree in my garden
the sound of my precious boy laughing in the paddling pool
the smell of my mushroom risotto cooking 
the taste of champagne - for the second night in a row!!!

Can't recall whose idea it was (I think it may have been Pip's....edit, sorry RebS) but I like it and will carry on tomorrow and beyond until the good bits of my day start to join up with each other. Anyone???

Love and big snuggles to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie said:


> Yes BnB is not in a good place today, difficult to know if your message will actually post or not. Frustrating.
> 
> Conversely, a much better day for me today, you cannot know how much your words helped me last night and this morning. I know that it must've been difficult reading and I apologise if I upset anyone beyond thinking 'Poor Spoomie' (your responses indicate you felt much more than that), I just needed to say it before I went into breakdown and to get some support. You did not disappoint and I am truly moved that you don't even know me (in a real life sense) and yet you were so giving. We are all on a terribly emotional journey and the final destination can feel so far away, I pray we all arrive, and that I can help you all as much as you have helped me.
> 
> Anyway, my beautiful things for today:
> 
> the feeling of the sun on my skin
> the amazing cherry blossom tree in my garden
> the sound of my precious boy laughing in the paddling pool
> the smell of my mushroom risotto cooking
> the taste of champagne - for the second night in a row!!!
> 
> Can't recall whose idea it was (I think it may have been Pip's....edit, sorry RebS) but I like it and will carry on tomorrow and beyond until the good bits of my day start to join up with each other. Anyone???
> 
> Love and big snuggles to you all xxxxxxx

I am SO HAPPY you are making a list of the things that make you happy... I call mine the Grateful list!

Keep at it and things will turn around for you!!!

...oh, and on running, I know how it is... but you have to push yourself a little each day...before you know it you will be back to running as much as before if not more! You are doing great. Awesome job!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Thank you Samian. Great to know that you 'get' the running thing. Your analogy is good. Personally, I used to hate any distance below 10 miles as I only start getting into my stride then. Not a great thought that this is going to be a marathon journey - I was hoping to pull out at halfway due to the fact that I was pregnant  Seriously, I feel so strong when I'm running well but I feel so weak right now :-(
> 
> Glad to hear that you had a positive experience with the acupuncturist, it's next on my list - after my month off ttc (see my earlier post!) - though I'm wondering how I go about finding an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility? Any ideas in SW London/Surrey anyone??? It feels like your Dr meeting was less positive? Conventional medicine seems to imply that we are a bit old to be invested in too heavily, do you think? Still, they are doing something. Stay hopeful xxx

Spoomie: I didn't mean to seem discouraging at all. In fact, I thought about it while on my afternoon walk/run today and what I really meant is that we (you and I) should try to remember how great it feels putting one step in front of the other, all the while knowing that eventually we _will_ cross the finish line. If we focus on the wall, we're going to stress out and stress and TTC just don't go together. EVERYONE has been telling me that and something just finally clicked while I was at the acupuncturist. I'm planning to spend more time doing yoga and listening to my circle and bloom fertility meditation cd and laughing as much as I possibly can. I'm going to do something GREAT for myself every frickin' day. So that's what I meant. Just enjoy the run for the sake of running. And I ADORE your good things list. If you would like me to ask my Scottish acupuncturist for a London reference (he is from London originally), I am more than happy to do so. The Doctor wasn't completely negative. He was pleased that I am fit and don't drink caffeine or smoke or do drugs and that my mother had her last child at 42, so the genetics are good, I suppose. Anyway, I am sending you a big hug from one former-and-trying-to-get-back-there runner. Do a run/walk program to get back into it, maybe. That's what I am doing and I tell you, it's kicking my ass! :blush: Plus, as a runner, your body is probably going mad from the lack of endorphins. They do seem to change my entire world. 

AFM: Well, perfect cycle girl here. Day 15 O, Day 28 spotting. AF will be here in earnest sometime this evening or tomorrow. This gives me some hope! Started taking NAC and Maca today. Should be interesting to see what happens. :kiss: to you all!


----------



## samiam

LLbean said:


> good to know I am not the only one with the crashes!
> 
> Just noticed you added me to your TTC buddies Samian...thanks :D
> 
> yes, guess you and me are both "chillin' " for a bit, and if it happens then GREAT!

You're welcome!

Yep--We are chillin'. I'm going to get back into my running and meditation and just see what happens. OH is gone now for the next twelve days, so I'm sure we'll get some hot missed-you humping :bunny: in when he gets back here. And, from all of the things I've read about the HSG test, many many women get knocked up the same cycle after having that done. I guess it can potentially "clear" the pathways. So who knows. I'm just trying to stay calm and relaxed about it all. No more stress! :)


----------



## samiam

Ladies,

In the interest of keeping us all laughing, which is good for fertility, I offer you this madhouse of a web site. And no, I wasn't just doing this very thing. :blush: But really, maybe AF hasn't arrived for reals yet. :wacko:

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2...-gotten-your-period-but-you-are-still-unsure/


----------



## Reb S

Ha ha Sam! Love it!!!
My temps gone down again (still above coverline) so hope fading...was hoping earlier dip had been implantation and now it would shoot up. Bummer.


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Ha ha Sam! Love it!!!
> My temps gone down again (still above coverline) so hope fading...was hoping earlier dip had been implantation and now it would shoot up. Bummer.

Reb: Definite bummer! Silly hag. . .


----------



## GraceFace

Sorry ladies, but I've been really self absorbed these last few days. I tend to get this way just before AF shows and I just don't have much left over for anything or anyone else. I guess it's a defense mechanism I've learned over the years. Pathetic and selfish, I know.

I'm on CD 27 today and no AF yet. My last cycle was 24 days long and the previous cycles before that were only 21 and 22 days long. Neg urine test last night at work, but had to run to ER before the time was up and when I was able to look again there was a very faint line. I figured it was an evap, but just in case I ran a beta and it was neg also. 

This morning I feel a dull ache, but no AF yet. She'll probably show up soon. I have mixed emotions at this point. On one hand, the longer cycles could be my body finally leveling off after depo. I'm really interested to see what happens with BBT this next cycle. On the other hand, maybe I just shot myself into perimenopause with that stupid depo shot and this is point where my cycles start lengthening. The unknown is so very upsetting...


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> Sorry ladies, but I've been really self absorbed these last few days. I tend to get this way just before AF shows and I just don't have much left over for anything or anyone else. I guess it's a defense mechanism I've learned over the years. Pathetic and selfish, I know.
> 
> I'm on CD 27 today and no AF yet. My last cycle was 24 days long and the previous cycles before that were only 21 and 22 days long. Neg urine test last night at work, but had to run to ER before the time was up and when I was able to look again there was a very faint line. I figured it was an evap, but just in case I ran a beta and it was neg also.
> 
> This morning I feel a dull ache, but no AF yet. She'll probably show up soon. I have mixed emotions at this point. On one hand, the longer cycles could be my body finally leveling off after depo. I'm really interested to see what happens with BBT this next cycle. On the other hand, maybe I just shot myself into perimenopause with that stupid depo shot and this is point where my cycles start lengthening. The unknown is so very upsetting...

I would get menopause out of that head real quick... you are FINE... hang in there, our bodies adjust to everything.

:hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, but I've been really self absorbed these last few days. I tend to get this way just before AF shows and I just don't have much left over for anything or anyone else. I guess it's a defense mechanism I've learned over the years. Pathetic and selfish, I know.
> 
> I'm on CD 27 today and no AF yet. My last cycle was 24 days long and the previous cycles before that were only 21 and 22 days long. Neg urine test last night at work, but had to run to ER before the time was up and when I was able to look again there was a very faint line. I figured it was an evap, but just in case I ran a beta and it was neg also.
> 
> This morning I feel a dull ache, but no AF yet. She'll probably show up soon. I have mixed emotions at this point. On one hand, the longer cycles could be my body finally leveling off after depo. I'm really interested to see what happens with BBT this next cycle. On the other hand, maybe I just shot myself into perimenopause with that stupid depo shot and this is point where my cycles start lengthening. The unknown is so very upsetting...
> 
> I would get menopause out of that head real quick... you are FINE... hang in there, our bodies adjust to everything.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you, my lovely friend! I need that this morning!


----------



## samiam

GraceFace said:


> Sorry ladies, but I've been really self absorbed these last few days. I tend to get this way just before AF shows and I just don't have much left over for anything or anyone else. I guess it's a defense mechanism I've learned over the years. Pathetic and selfish, I know.
> 
> I'm on CD 27 today and no AF yet. My last cycle was 24 days long and the previous cycles before that were only 21 and 22 days long. Neg urine test last night at work, but had to run to ER before the time was up and when I was able to look again there was a very faint line. I figured it was an evap, but just in case I ran a beta and it was neg also.
> 
> This morning I feel a dull ache, but no AF yet. She'll probably show up soon. I have mixed emotions at this point. On one hand, the longer cycles could be my body finally leveling off after depo. I'm really interested to see what happens with BBT this next cycle. On the other hand, maybe I just shot myself into perimenopause with that stupid depo shot and this is point where my cycles start lengthening. The unknown is so very upsetting...

I agree with LL. Get that menopause out of your head! It's not that!! :hugs:

If it makes you feel any better, I was clinging to the idea that I had a great cycle (15 day O and cd 29 AF), but, after some spotting yesterday, nothing more whatsoever. So I am even longer than you.


----------



## LLbean

how come you ladies don't have a countdown ticker so we can see where you are in your cycles?

Sam ...keep us posted... perhaps implantation?


----------



## samiam

LLbean said:


> how come you ladies don't have a countdown ticker so we can see where you are in your cycles?
> 
> Sam ...keep us posted... perhaps implantation?

LL: I do have a link to my chart in my signature. But I had to take the ticker itself out in order to fit all of the things in my sig! How did you get some of yours side by side? I'd love to have my ticker back up here. Stalk away! :) Oh, and the first 8 days' temps are no good. OH and I were visiting friends and the room was HOT. Could implantation be this late? EEP. Trying not to get too excited. Of course the test could be when I go for my afternoon run and see what ends up coming out. Sorry if TMI, but true, huh?

AFM: A question for all. So far, the only thing that has happened today besides another temp drop is loads of EWCM with some flecks of blood in it. It looks like that stuff you sometimes see when you crack an egg and there are tiny brown flecks in there. What is that all about? I mean, EWCM on the day I'm expecting AF? 

Ideas??


----------



## pip7890

I got (and still have) lots of CM post ovulation. Pregnancy can cause an increased production of CM. 

Pip x


----------



## samiam

pip7890 said:


> I got (and still have) lots of CM post ovulation. Pregnancy can cause an increased production of CM.
> 
> Pip x

EEEKS. :happydance: I don't want to get too attached to that idea only to crash and burn. But how can you not? Maybe I need to do some meditation. OMMMMMM.


----------



## Nise

samiam said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> I got (and still have) lots of CM post ovulation. Pregnancy can cause an increased production of CM.
> 
> Pip x
> 
> EEEKS. :happydance: I don't want to get too attached to that idea only to crash and burn. But how can you not? Maybe I need to do some meditation. OMMMMMM.Click to expand...

Do some visualisation while your at it Samiam - see yourself with a huge bump - whatever it takes. Got my fingers firmly crossed.

Well CD12 for me and monica was still on a high this morning. OPK this eve - smiley face so here we go! Have been sticking to the every other day method - but due to El Smiley we have bought tomorrows dtd forward to the morning. Oh God, I hope at least one of yesterdays :spermy: are still alive, just in case O happens tonight. But rather hoping it will be tomorrow night. 

Hope all those having a nice long weekend have some lovely plans and things to do. I've got to work both tomorrow and Monday :growlmad:


----------



## Reb S

Graceface please don't worry. There's no such thing as the menopause, didn't you hear?! Your body will sort itself out x
Sam keeping my fingers crossed for you x
Spoomie Hope you're doing okay, lots of hugs x

As to me - 
Oooooohhhhmmmmmmmm. I need bloody meditation too. Grrrrr I'm in a grump. Must be the old hag on her way. Go away you horrible old WITCH!!!!! You make me a complete old BITCH!!!! Anyway, love to all, giving up with the temping over the holiday cos it stresses me out. Have a good few days all of you x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Nise said:


> Do some visualisation while your at it Samiam - see yourself with a huge bump - whatever it takes. Got my fingers firmly crossed.
> 
> Well CD12 for me and monica was still on a high this morning. OPK this eve - smiley face so here we go! Have been sticking to the every other day method - but due to El Smiley we have bought tomorrows dtd forward to the morning. Oh God, I hope at least one of yesterdays :spermy: are still alive, just in case O happens tonight. But rather hoping it will be tomorrow night.
> 
> Hope all those having a nice long weekend have some lovely plans and things to do. I've got to work both tomorrow and Monday :growlmad:

Actually, you shouldn't have to worry. Sperm stay alive for like 2-5 days, some as long as 7 days. As long as you are intimate on a regular schedule, you should never have to worry about having them at the right time. I know many people temp and chart and all that but I admit that we didn't do anything like that. Just old fashioned sex every day to every other. I get grouchy if I go too long. :)

There is one thing that was different about the month we conceived, I got a cold for a few days. My OH suggested that it could have helped by lowering my immune system as the body does attack anything it recognizes as not self. I don't know about that but who is to say?

Anyway, good luck to all of you out there and waiting for AF could mean a long wait!! It happened to me, it could happen to you. :)


----------



## LLbean

ciarhwyfar said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Do some visualisation while your at it Samiam - see yourself with a huge bump - whatever it takes. Got my fingers firmly crossed.
> 
> Well CD12 for me and monica was still on a high this morning. OPK this eve - smiley face so here we go! Have been sticking to the every other day method - but due to El Smiley we have bought tomorrows dtd forward to the morning. Oh God, I hope at least one of yesterdays :spermy: are still alive, just in case O happens tonight. But rather hoping it will be tomorrow night.
> 
> Hope all those having a nice long weekend have some lovely plans and things to do. I've got to work both tomorrow and Monday :growlmad:
> 
> Actually, you shouldn't have to worry. Sperm stay alive for like 2-5 days, some as long as 7 days. As long as you are intimate on a regular schedule, you should never have to worry about having them at the right time. I know many people temp and chart and all that but I admit that we didn't do anything like that. Just old fashioned sex every day to every other. I get grouchy if I go too long. :)
> 
> There is one thing that was different about the month we conceived, I got a cold for a few days. My OH suggested that it could have helped by lowering my immune system as the body does attack anything it recognizes as not self. I don't know about that but who is to say?
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all of you out there and waiting for AF could mean a long wait!! It happened to me, it could happen to you. :)Click to expand...

may I ask you something? with your cold, any chance you took Mucinex or some cough medicine that may have reduced your mucus? cause I bet that was it LOL


----------



## ciarhwyfar

LLbean said:


> may I ask you something? with your cold, any chance you took Mucinex or some cough medicine that may have reduced your mucus? cause I bet that was it LOL

Actually, no. I am terribly awful about taking medication I am supposed to and almost never take anything optional. I don't take cold medication.


----------



## LLbean

ciarhwyfar said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> may I ask you something? with your cold, any chance you took Mucinex or some cough medicine that may have reduced your mucus? cause I bet that was it LOL
> 
> Actually, no. I am terribly awful about taking medication I am supposed to and almost never take anything optional. I don't take cold medication.Click to expand...

wow then COOL! I just have read that it helps some times...if your issue is your CM is too thick


----------



## Miss_C

ooooh hi ladies, I hope that cold theory is right cos I feel ill!!! I have a sore throat, headache, and achey all over, snotty nose etc. Thanks dearl little son of mine, hubby got it during the baby making phase and now I have it, soooooooooooooo drawing a long bow here, maybe it is all part of the big plan!! Have sticky cm so will be awaiting eagerly with anticipation for lots of that creamy stuff to start churning out!! I think this bit is actually the worse bit that first week to 10 days after O,a ll other times you have things to occupy you with. AF, has she gone yup then let;s start bding, have we o'd yet ooh here coems the ewcm, ooooh here's the smiley face, oo there;s the temp drop, ooh theres the spike confirming O but now NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

sorry a bit manic this morning ha ha ha

2dpo and NOTHING to obsess over. I have done all the chart overlays for pregnancy and the post O temp jumps!! I have looked at all the bd timing charts re timing for girl and boy................anything else I can check?!!!!

Hubby has taken the boat out today to go for a fish, he needed a day off and bubba didn't wake until 8:15 this morning (woo hoo) BUT is now fully charged and somewhere in the night he had 666 engraved into the back of his head! grrrrrrrrrrr - so gonna be a not so good friday!!

just the one personal today

GRACEFACE - repeat after me - I AM NOT MENOPAUSAL - having a longer cycle is a good thing, I now pretty much have the pefect length cycle the rest were all too short and I now have optimum timing for a baby so now I will get knocked up!!!!

I think we should start a trend where we post a positive line at the end of all our posts even if we needed to have a dump and unload post? what do you think.

Today I am grateful for having a spare bed so snoring hubby could go in there and I could have a sprawled night's sleep and a little man who slept an hour later later for me to really appreciate it!


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> I think we should start a trend where we post a positive line at the end of all our posts even if we needed to have a dump and unload post? what do you think.

I think it's a great idea! And I have to say, I've heard a lot of women say that they had a cold the cycle they got preggers. So, fingers crossed for you!

Positive line at the end of my post: I am grateful that my luteal phase longer than the five days I thought it was going to last back there on 5dpo. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Grace...you are NOT menopausal!! you are having a NORMAL length cycle and that's a HUGE positive not a negative :hugs:

Miss C..sorry you have the cold but woooooo hooooo if it means getting a BFP. Wooo hoo to Sam too for having a longer LP..that IS the way forward :hugs:

I am ready to steal that torch as we are just about to start our shag-a-thon :happydance: in fact I am going to wake OH up in an hour...decided we are going to morning BD for the next 4 days...heard the spermies are better quality in the morning :haha: Trusty monitor has been high past two days. Totally resisted the urge to BD yesterday as we always start to early and get burned out. CD10 here so hoping for another day 14 'O'.

Not many negatives from me...but will finish with a positive...I get to do loads of shagging...it's a holiday weekend and the weather is glorious. Hope you are all enjoying the fluke weather us Brits are getting at the moment, especially Spoomie :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

I've got the witch. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR to quote miss C
Positive note - it's sunny! Going camping with a filthy cold, my period, OH and a large dog...hmm.
Love to all have a great weekend as it's gorgeous British summer at it's best! x


----------



## Glowstar

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR that damn ugly, horrible witch :growlmad: 

On a positive note your charts look good Spoomie....nice temps pre-O and post-O which can only lead to a BFP right :winkwink:

Have a FAB weekend......erm.....camping :haha:


----------



## samiam

CD 30 and nothing. No witch yet. A little more of the same brownish spotting after my afternoon run yesterday and then literally NOT ONE DROP. Sigh. I'm starting to worry that this is a messed-up cycle. Oh wait, right. I'm supposed to be visualizing a big implantation and bump. Sorry. I forgot there for a second. 

Reb: SORRY to hear about the witch getting you. That camping sounds like a real adventure!

Glowstar: Get down to business, there lass! :bunny:

Everyone else, have a glorious Easter weekend. Sunny and warm here and the day is just beginning. :thumbup:


----------



## GraceFace

You ladies are the BEST!!!! I'm definitely repeating all positive statements to myself. Although confusing for a longer cycle it is very much a good sign! REFUSED to test this morning as I don't think we hit it this month, but heck anything can be possible, but highly unlikely. 

Nothing to comment on this morning except CP is high still and the occasional uncomfortable feeling "down there". Not sure about texture because I haven't been feeling around in there long enough to truly have a feel for that yet, but I "think" it is on the medium/softer side. As far as "open" or "closed", I've had 3 babies and my os is always feels open.

I'm thankful for the sunny day yesterday. I was able to get out in the back yard and remove dead growth from the gardens and clean up winter debris. Just a few more projects to complete before putting up the new gazebo and placing the fire pit I bought on sale a few days ago. Anyone living in the US with an ALDI store near you - They have the same fire pit, gazebo, patio set, and a double chair swing sold at Home Depot for $50 less each piece!! 

And I'm also thankful for my OH! He's an amazing, one of a kind man! Thank you, God, for bringing him into my life! I feel very blessed!


----------



## GraceFace

I'm also thankful for the BFP's coming along! You ladies definitely keep the rest of us motivated!


----------



## Glowstar

OMG Grace...can't believe you haven't tested :dohh: Test ma' lady :thumbup:

Sam - keep looking at your chart hoping to be able to read it...but nope :wacko: wish I could :winkwink: maybe you are only O'ing yesterday? you temp has jumped up. Have you tested again?


----------



## LLbean

You tell her Glowstar! hehehe

Well I would have tested by now , but that is just me. I feel I am not getting a positive this month for many reasons so the TWW is WAY easier this way LOL. And I have a trip to LA just when my AF is due so ... lets see what happens...again, not holding my breath.... Maybe I will do an IC on the 27th before I leave with the FMU...just because.


----------



## Nise

Well, woke up this morning to complete and utter confusion - First came the temp taking and the very obvious temp rise which would signify that O had probably happened overnight - tying in with yesterdays opk +. Then I fed Monica and up she comes with a peak - :dohh: Somebody explain my body to me please. Jeeze now I know why blokes get so frustrated when they can't work out women and how they tic - I can't even work myself out!!! :rofl:

So continuing on with the positive thoughts theme (Nice idea) I'm not to bothered about all of the above, coz we've been carrying the torch and dtd regularly so I know all the basis are covered whenever my Pre-Madonna Miss Egg decided to make her entrance be it last night or sometime today. Am running the torch to Glowstar now - here you go girlie.


----------



## Shelley71

I'm back! I wasn't really gone, but for the past two days, I've been too tired and doped up on pain pills to do anything but sleep. My arm is better, but hurts today after working. 

On another note, my OB referred me to an RE! I wrote an actual update in the main thread, but wanted to check in here too.


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmmm Nise that's a strange one because I think Monica might be a lying moo :haha: your temps look like you O'd on CD11 0r CD12 :shrug: oh well....grab the Torch and keep going until 'she' says otherwise :thumbup: I have seen some using CBFM charts where peoples temps say they have O'd on one of the first few high's and not the 'Peak' days....suppose it isn't an exact science. 

Yep on with the Torch carrying here.....got quite a lot of watery CM...mine never seems to be EW for some reason but we've got Conceive Plus to give the spermies some arm-bands :haha:

Shelley - glad you have been referred :thumbup: that's a really good positive :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Glowstar said:


> OMG Grace...can't believe you haven't tested :dohh: Test ma' lady :thumbup:
> 
> Sam - keep looking at your chart hoping to be able to read it...but nope :wacko: wish I could :winkwink: maybe you are only O'ing yesterday? you temp has jumped up. Have you tested again?

Glowstar and LLbean! I did test on/around 12dpo with urine. The fun began just as I started that test and I had to go run up to ER. Came back to an evap line so I ran a beta which was neg. I was sure we didn't magically find that egg this month! Since I wasn't temping this month there was a teeny tiny glint of hope, but yesterday afternoon I decided to wait it out for AF. Sure enough, last night I had spotting. I expect full AF to come on sometime this morning.

I'm not disappointed. Actually, I'm excited to see a normal length cycle come around! It's been a LONG journey just to get to this point.


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah I saw that Grace, thought it might not have shown then but would now...oh well :hugs:
I know they say cycles can take a while to get back to normal after Depo so hopefully that's you back on track with normal cycles :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Glowstar said:


> Yeah I saw that Grace, thought it might not have shown then but would now...oh well :hugs:
> I know they say cycles can take a while to get back to normal after Depo so hopefully that's you back on track with normal cycles :thumbup::hugs:

I wasn't quite sure so I updated here as well! Thank you for the well wishes! I did get a temp in this morning so onward and forward with a new cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Massive Temp Drop - 3dpo - is this normal? I have been charting for about 9 or 10 cycles now and I have NEVER had a drop this significant - could somethng be wrong? I have read about fallback rises being confused for implantation etc early on but can't seem to find anything about such big drops.


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmmm strange because I was just looking at your chart. I would have drawn your coverline at 36.70 which would put 2dpo & 3dpo below the coverline :shrug: not really sure as I do sometimes have a drop between 2po-4dpo, think it's an extra progesterone surge and it does almost touch the coverline. I suppose it's a case of waiting for tomorrow's temp :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw that Grace, thought it might not have shown then but would now...oh well :hugs:
> I know they say cycles can take a while to get back to normal after Depo so hopefully that's you back on track with normal cycles :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I wasn't quite sure so I updated here as well! Thank you for the well wishes! I did get a temp in this morning so onward and forward with a new cycle! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I had seen it too...but was hoping you tested again and got a better looksy ;-)

KUDOS on a normalized cycle then, that is worth celebrating too :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C et All... I have a question on temping too...wondering if I could get some imput from you ladies

So I was woken up by my puppy at about 7am...temped then and got 97.86 and 97.90 (I take several reads cause I think my thermometer gets confused LOL)...so I took him to potty like 10 mins tops and got back into bed for about an hour and a half and temped again only to find now 97.56 & 97.60...now I don't know which of the two to use? Thoughts? I would have dismissed it if the difference had not been that big (.30)

....UPDATE: read through a bunch of stuff at FF so I am going with the earlier read as then I had slept more.


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> Massive Temp Drop - 3dpo - is this normal? I have been charting for about 9 or 10 cycles now and I have NEVER had a drop this significant - could somethng be wrong? I have read about fallback rises being confused for implantation etc early on but can't seem to find anything about such big drops.


I don't know. Maybe it has something to do with the Soy? :shrug: I had a huge temp drop on 5dpo and then the rest of this cycle went all to hell. I certainly hope your temps just go back up tomorrow and stay normal. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Sam - keep looking at your chart hoping to be able to read it...but nope :wacko: wish I could :winkwink: maybe you are only O'ing yesterday? you temp has jumped up. Have you tested again?

I think I'm just screwed up. Temps are all over the place. No AF. Tested again this morning, BFN. I can't say that I'm surprised though. Temps have been so low that I was pretty sure it wouldn't be positive. I think my cycle is messed up again. :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

LLbean said:


> Miss_C et All... I have a question on temping too...wondering if I could get some imput from you ladies
> 
> So I was woken up by my puppy at about 7am...temped then and got 97.86 and 97.90 (I take several reads cause I think my thermometer gets confused LOL)...so I took him to potty like 10 mins tops and got back into bed for about an hour and a half and temped again only to find now 97.56 & 97.60...now I don't know which of the two to use? Thoughts? I would have dismissed it if the difference had not been that big (.30)
> 
> ....UPDATE: read through a bunch of stuff at FF so I am going with the earlier read as then I had slept more.

Hi LL...firstly why two temps?? because invariably you will always pick the one which makes your chart look better...which then isn't really giving you a 'true' chart :winkwink: 
What time do you take your temp at normally? you're supposed to take it at the same time every day. If you had more than 3 hours sleep I would take the very first temp you took and discard the rest. You can use a BBT adjuster like this one https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php to give you a better adjustment of what your temp would have been had you taken it at the normal time. :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

samiam said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Sam - keep looking at your chart hoping to be able to read it...but nope :wacko: wish I could :winkwink: maybe you are only O'ing yesterday? you temp has jumped up. Have you tested again?
> 
> I think I'm just screwed up. Temps are all over the place. No AF. Tested again this morning, BFN. I can't say that I'm surprised though. Temps have been so low that I was pretty sure it wouldn't be positive. I think my cycle is messed up again. :cry:Click to expand...

:cry: I wish I could suggest what to do :shrug: how was your cycle before your M/C...where they normal and regular then? If so maybe taking something natural would help? or accu etc...but then I am sure you're doing all that already :winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Miss_C et All... I have a question on temping too...wondering if I could get some imput from you ladies
> 
> So I was woken up by my puppy at about 7am...temped then and got 97.86 and 97.90 (I take several reads cause I think my thermometer gets confused LOL)...so I took him to potty like 10 mins tops and got back into bed for about an hour and a half and temped again only to find now 97.56 & 97.60...now I don't know which of the two to use? Thoughts? I would have dismissed it if the difference had not been that big (.30)
> 
> ....UPDATE: read through a bunch of stuff at FF so I am going with the earlier read as then I had slept more.
> 
> Hi LL...firstly why two temps?? because invariably you will always pick the one which makes your chart look better...which then isn't really giving you a 'true' chart :winkwink:
> What time do you take your temp at normally? you're supposed to take it at the same time every day. If you had more than 3 hours sleep I would take the very first temp you took and discard the rest. You can use a BBT adjuster like this one https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php to give you a better adjustment of what your temp would have been had you taken it at the normal time. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks. I usually do like 5 reads one after the other cause once I had forgotten exactly what I had just seen so I had to do it again and it was TOTALLY different...so now I am paranoid. LOL... I usually get the same read now a couple of times... don't know why today I took another one an hour and a half later...guess I was curious LOL

Honestly the first one is what I posted


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean Thanks for asking this question! My waking times are erratic so I definitely would be looking for what to do as well!

Samiam I hope your next cycle doesn't give you grief. It's hard enough without AF messing with us!


----------



## Miss_C

my temp went through the roof this morning, I have the weirdest chart I have ever had so far! Ah well a chart can't make ya preggers can it so..........

Anywhoo as far as the erratic times etc, it is u to you to tak control of that. If you go to bed at say 1pm and wake up from 5 6 7 8 etc, take the 5am one and stick with it, set your alarm for 5am and do that every day. My bubba would wake any time from 6:30 to 8:30 so I set mine for 6am, yes I'd like to stay asleep until the last sec but getting accurate temps is more important.

If bubs wakes at 5am I will take my temp, go tend to him, go back to bed, take my temp again when I wake and use the temp adjuster on FF. Not very often does that happen but it;s there iof you need to use it. Getting an accurate temp pattern is really important, probably one of the most important things you do as this is the ONLY way to tell you have O'd and how long your LP is etc.

Spoomie sweetheart twinny haven't heard from you in a day or so? Let us know you how you are.


----------



## Nise

I agree with Miss_C always try and take your temp at the same time each day and go with the first one - I know it might not make your chart as pretty as the 2nd one. I have to wake up at 0640 to do mine and like Miss_C I set the alarm even on day's I don't have to be up at that time. However if I wake up naturally a bit before then and I don't think I'm gonna go back to sleep I take my temp before I start moving etc & just tick the sleep deprived button. 

Can somebody please take the torch off me now - I've peaked! CD14 and 2nd day of higher temps so pretty sure I've o'd however Monica registered another peak this morning. We have humoured her!!! bossy bitch. 

Happy Easter everyone - hope you're all having a lovely break and enjoying the fab weather. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yes HAPPY EASTER TO ALL!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: @ Nise - I will grab that torch thank's very much :hugs: CD12 here and no Peak think my monitor is playing up WTF!! got a nice temp drop this morning and Ov pains and still reading High :shrug: I can clearly see two blue lines the same colour/darkness on the test stick. 

We are on a shag-a-thon anyway so suppose it doesn't really matter :winkwink:

HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## Morgans19

Happy Easter ladies. Hope your all well. AF ain't far away for me again. Big temp drop this morning. Wish she would bloody hurry up and get here so I can start again!!! Getting kinda used to this let down every month :-((


----------



## Glowstar

Morgans19 said:


> Happy Easter ladies. Hope your all well. AF ain't far away for me again. Big temp drop this morning. Wish she would bloody hurry up and get here so I can start again!!! Getting kinda used to this let down every month :-((

:hugs::hugs: that is a huge temp drop :nope: at least you know for sure it's on it's way......it is so upsetting though every month, I HATE the first couple of days...just feel so frustrated and despondent it's horrible. 
How have you found your first month of temping? One thing I will say is your chart looks great so you know all your hormones are working as they should be :thumbup: AND you have time...you have LOADS of time, I know it doesn't feel like it month after month but you do SO DON'T GIVE UP :hugs:

Just read on the CBFM thread a lady first month using CBFM and BFP!!! she never got a peak on hers...11 highs!! I still think mine is telling porkies and today should be a Peak day :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

:dust: to you all

I've had some spotting today - first this pregnancy. Given my history the emergency doctor has referred me to EPAU for a scan. They're closed until Tuesday so he expects I'll be seen at their Wednesday clinic. I'm obviously very anxious but trying to focus on all the bleeding in pregnancy stories that have a positive outcome. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Pip, I am sure you'll be fine. Thinking of you sending positive vibes to you and your bean x


----------



## Glowstar

Sending positive thoughts your way Pip :hugs: I had some spotting with my first pregnancy around the 8 weekish mark....it was pink when I wiped...had a scan and all was well :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. I can't remember spotting with my DS but I did have bleeds prior to miscarrying the other two. I just need to try and stay positive. 

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Pip I KNOW you will be fine. Hang in there. Many women spot early in pregnancy. Holding positive thoughts for you always


----------



## samiam

Pip: I am sending you good vibes. I do know that several of my friends had spotting all through their pregnancies, so I'm sure that you'll be fine. :flower:

AFM: The hag got me in the night, which, as stupid as it may sound, makes me feel relieved. I had quite a lot of horrid brown blood come out yesterday while running (sorry, TMI) and was convinced that I had reverted back to one of those cycles that I had just after the MC where all I did was spot brown blood every 10 days or so. That's really what was killing me because I knew that, given the weird temps, there was no way I was up the duff. But I was so happy to think that I had a normal cycle this month. The disappointment at realizing that it wasn't normal (again) was crushing. And so, seeing some normal looking blood this morning felt like a relief. 

I think I am going to spend this next cycle NTNP and just observing and noting things down for the fert doc and the acupuncturist. After all, since I've been taken off of my anti-androgen drugs and have to have the dye test sometime in the next 12 days, I bet my temps and my hormones are going to be all over the place. There's no need to spend another cycle getting myself all worked up if it seems as if I am not Oing. It's so stressful. 

I'm also going to try to follow the PCOS diet (low glycemic), because I'm pretty sure that I am borderline, if not fully, PCOS. The bloods that he'll take in a month will tell me for sure, but I do know that I have most of the symptoms and so. . . no more carbs, I guess. 

Off to start the Sunday crossword and to get a little walk in before I go to my friend's house for Easter brunch. I hope you're all having a great Easter. :bunny:


----------



## Missy

Hi All,
Just thought I'd call by to tell you that I got my BFP today. I still can't quite believe it. I'm 43 and will be 44 by the time the baby arrives so hope this gives everyone some positive vibes and baby dust! :)


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Congrats Missy!!!!! How exciting!!!!!

Please keep us posted on all... LOVE to see BFPs!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Missy!!!

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats!!!! H&H 9 months and thanks for giving us all hope :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hey Missy! Congratulations and thanks for giving us a happy easter!!! x
Sam - glad the old witch finally arrived for you. Good plan just to chill out for a month x

We didn't go camping - I had the old :witch: and a snotty cold so we just visited some friends, did some bluebell wood walking and went for a quick sail. Not bad! One more day off oh joy!!!

PS my O chart is nonsense - I'm on day 3, but not temping - what a relief x


----------



## Nise

Evening all, have been ridiculously busy working. Rather relieved to only get a high on Monica this morning. FF gave me x hairs which would confirm Monica was a little late with her peak!!! Mind you she never gave her past owner a peak at all and she still got pg so there you go.

Glowstar - You're welcome to the torch have fun. :happydance:

Pip - Jeez it would have to happen over the bank holiday weekend, stay strong hun, I know how scared you must be but keep on focusing on the good stuff and yes loads of people have spotted throughout their pregnancy's some even have full on AF'S hence not knowing they were pg in the beginning. - I am joining the others in sending lots of positive and sticky vibes your way. 

Samiam - I'm glad you bought up the pcos - I have been analysing your chart and hate to say it, but it does show signs of borderline pcos - and if you're getting other signs to, then it will be good to get a proper answer on this at your next appointment. Good for you with the diet method, (I believe in diet) I have heard a lot of good things about this and hopefully it will be enough to sort you out since you are at least having regular AF, unlike many friends of mine on here who have 50 - 60 day cycles and worse! I shall remain hopeful that you don't have it though - obviously it hasn't stopped you getting pg in the past. 

Reb_S - Enjoy not temping, thinking of giving it up myself after this cycle - it must be quite exhilarating really and probably takes a lot of pressure off. I only continued this cycle coz of taking the clomid. :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

pip7890 said:


> :dust: to you all
> 
> I've had some spotting today - first this pregnancy. Given my history the emergency doctor has referred me to EPAU for a scan. They're closed until Tuesday so he expects I'll be seen at their Wednesday clinic. I'm obviously very anxious but trying to focus on all the bleeding in pregnancy stories that have a positive outcome.
> 
> Pip x

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Try to stay positive and pamper yourself. :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Congrats Missy! :happydance:


----------



## Shelley71

Congrats Missy!


----------



## Glowstar

Sam - sorry the auld hag got you but as you say...you can at least move forward now. As Nise says...you aren't having ridiculously long cycles so that's a positive. I hope the diet improves things for you and that the tests you are embarking on shed some light on things for you. Kudos to you for NTNP and for not charting....I wish I could but I am waaaaaaaay to anal and controlling :wacko: maybe that's why I am not up the duff yet :blush:

Reb - sorry you didn't go camping but sounds like you have had a nice relaxing time despite the hag making an appearance. :thumbup: for not temping :kiss:

CD13 and two more blue lines and monitor still giving me a high.....a second temp drop and ov pains so pretty sure I will O today or tomorrow.....Mind you someone on the CBFM thread got 11 highs first month using it and got her BFP....so maybe no Peaks will be a good thing :haha: Nise - I think mine will be like yours and might be wrong this month. 

Have a lovely Monday everyone - especially with no work :shrug:


----------



## Miss_C

Missy congratulations and thanks for the hope, I will be 43 next week so proof we are not yet completely over the hill!!

Pip, stay strong honey and try to relax as much as possible, I know that is hard but keep talking to your littl pipette or pipetta and tell them it's OK to stay around and all is good. I have no experience with bleeding personally during pregnancy cos mine did end in losing ziggy BUT with Jake I had two "normal" periods before I missed one and dating scan had us at 11w3d!!

had the strangest nausea this afternoon and this sudden overwhelming fatugue where I just had to go and lay down, feeling a bit better now but jeez it was draining. Must be the hormones settling after O and that massive drop and jump!! Too soon for anything else right?

Sam and Reb sorry the witch got you hope she does the job and moves on quickly andf then only visits someone that actually wants to see her like first af after a mc etc. you'd think she woulda learned by now!! sheeesh!!


----------



## inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS Missy :happydance: i am 44 will be 45 at christmas so you really do give me lots of hope , Well done H & H 9 months hun xx


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> Missy congratulations and thanks for the hope, I will be 43 next week so proof we are not yet completely over the hill!!
> 
> Pip, stay strong honey and try to relax as much as possible, I know that is hard but keep talking to your littl pipette or pipetta and tell them it's OK to stay around and all is good. I have no experience with bleeding personally during pregnancy cos mine did end in losing ziggy BUT with Jake I had two "normal" periods before I missed one and dating scan had us at 11w3d!!
> 
> had the strangest nausea this afternoon and this sudden overwhelming fatugue where I just had to go and lay down, feeling a bit better now but jeez it was draining. Must be the hormones settling after O and that massive drop and jump!! Too soon for anything else right?
> 
> Sam and Reb sorry the witch got you hope she does the job and moves on quickly andf then only visits someone that actually wants to see her like first af after a mc etc. you'd think she woulda learned by now!! sheeesh!!

Well????? I won't say anything BUT do let us know if you test!


----------



## Morgans19

Oh well, witch just got me!! horrible cow!!!! Onwards and upwards, 14 days til ovulation AGAIN


----------



## inkdchick

aww sorry to hear that Morgans19 xx, you got the right pma hun keep it comin x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats Missy!!

Pip, hang in there. I have good feelings for you. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Hey everyone......well CD14 and another bloody high on my now not so trusty monitor!!! that's 6 highs in a row now. Looking at todays stick the 2nd blue line is no where near as dark as yesterdays and big temp jump this morning so pretty sure I O'd yesterday :shrug: might try and persuade OH to slip a sneaky BD in later just to make sure.

How is everyone???


----------



## Reb S

Go for it, Glowie! I don't get my monitor either - anyone know how to get it to miss a day so that it catches up with me? It's changing day about noon, which is no blooming good!
Pip - good luck for today, let us know how you go.
Bad luck, Morgan - it was a bad weekend of witches for this thread!
Back to work, yuk. Here's my positive thing of the day - only a half day at work!
x


----------



## Reb S

Hmm. Now my ticker's out of synch with my O chart. I hate technology!


----------



## Miss_C

well this is still a weird cycle for me. After yesterday's major nausea and so tired passing out on the couch for 2 hours, I again felt nauseus today after breakfast and cannot stop peeing today and my boobs are killing me. I know all of these signs are due to high progesterone levels which is a good thing and the fact that my levels shifted so dramatically as shown by the massive fallback and rise temperatures but I hope this means that if the little eggy and her zimmerframe can find a good place to plonk her bum down then she should be a good healthy egg thanks to the soy and a nice soft spongy but nutritious lining to feast on! CM has increased 10 fold but it's still pure white at this stage. So now we wait for the second stage of the tww, looking for the implant dip and rise and the change in cm.


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed Miss C

:dust: to everyone. 

Pip x


----------



## Missy

Oooh Miss C. It's sounding exciting! :)


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> Hmm. Now my ticker's out of synch with my O chart. I hate technology!

Awwww bless your tech skills :haha: are you still on AF is it CD5....if it is I think you can press and hold the 'm' button down until it says CD5. 
As for your ticker...I would get rid of the ticker factory one as FF can make one that links direct to your chart. It's in the options at the top right under 'sharing' and then graphical tickers. You can go through the options and pick your style of ticker etc :thumbup: then clear out your siggy on here and insert the img link FF gives you :flower:



Miss_C said:


> well this is still a weird cycle for me. After yesterday's major nausea and so tired passing out on the couch for 2 hours, I again felt nauseus today after breakfast and cannot stop peeing today and my boobs are killing me. I know all of these signs are due to high progesterone levels which is a good thing and the fact that my levels shifted so dramatically as shown by the massive fallback and rise temperatures but I hope this means that if the little eggy and her zimmerframe can find a good place to plonk her bum down then she should be a good healthy egg thanks to the soy and a nice soft spongy but nutritious lining to feast on! CM has increased 10 fold but it's still pure white at this stage. So now we wait for the second stage of the tww, looking for the implant dip and rise and the change in cm.

Sounds exciting...we need a BFP as Reb said with all the old hags making an appearance recently....FX'd!!! 

PS. does anyone think I O'd yesterday looking at my chart :shrug:


----------



## mrsdh

I do Glowstar :thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

Glowstar said:


> PS. does anyone think I O'd yesterday looking at my chart :shrug:

erm - repeat after me - HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Glowstar

mrsdh said:


> I do Glowstar :thumbup:

Thanks....so do I....erm you are keeping your very nice looking chart a little secret Mrs!!



Miss_C said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> PS. does anyone think I O'd yesterday looking at my chart :shrug:
> 
> erm - repeat after me - HELL YEAH!!Click to expand...

Thanks, think we got the BD'ing well and truly covered. Not feeling to confident but this is one of our better months for timing. Feel that if we could get a few months in BD'ing like this I might get a BFP....well hopefully!!


----------



## LLbean

Miss C sounds VERY promising!!!!!

Glowstar... I would say so my friend!


----------



## Jax41

Mon dieu - I have been absent for far too long and so much has been going on, having been dipping in and out of here all morning trying to catch up!!

I'm so sorry Spoomie that you've been having such a ruff time but glad that things are getting better now :flower:

Congrats Missy certainly does give me hope! 

RebS I agree I have those 'panics' too thinking SH!T, why haven't I started this before, OMG, OMG!!!! But then I read all your advice here and think c'mon Jax chill.....you ladies really are wonderful with your advice, love and hugs, so generous.

Glowstar - I dunno how you do all this temping stuff, keep thinking I'm missing out on something by not doing it but after reading one of your posts about it sending you a bit mad at times I think I might just give it a miss. I keep forgetting to pee on my OPK as I've read with the Tesco one's that you're not supposed to do it first thing in the morning!!:dohh:

Got everything Xed for you Miss C that this is gonna be it!!:thumbup:

Pip - it'll be fine, your little bean is just snuggling in a bit further and rocking the boat a bit, just stay calm sending you lots of :hugs:

AFM - last time I posted I was w8ing for AF and she got me unexpectedly 3 days early - how dare she! Anyway, if you've finished with the torch Nise I'll have a crack at it and see what happens this cycle, on CD11 at the mo:bunny:... just hope my DH obliges at the right times!!

Take care all!!!xXx


----------



## mrsdh

Glowstar said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> I do Glowstar :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks....so do I....erm you are keeping your very nice looking chart a little secret Mrs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> PS. does anyone think I O'd yesterday looking at my chart :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> erm - repeat after me - HELL YEAH!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, think we got the BD'ing well and truly covered. Not feeling to confident but this is one of our better months for timing. Feel that if we could get a few months in BD'ing like this I might get a BFP....well hopefully!!Click to expand...

Glowstar im keeping quiet as so many times ive convinced myself my chart was 100% preggy looking !!!!!! All to be a great big fat BFN. One day it has to change for all of us,right?? Wheres my Pma gone?? :dohh:


----------



## Party of 5

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I'm 44, soon to be 45 next month (when did I get so old. . . ).

I have 3 kids, hoping and praying for one more. We've been ttc for about 13 months now. I believe I had a chemical in Dec. but other than that nothing. Trying to do it naturally as my other children are the result of clomid and I'm afraid of multiples again.

I'm taking maca (just started this past month), royal jelly, B50 complex (I have a really short lp), CQ10 and tons of vitamins.

May I ask, what is everyone doing/taking to increase their chances?


----------



## mrsdh

Welcome party of 5 :) I hope your stay is a short one and you get a speedy bfp. I'm taking complex b 100, omega 3&6, vitamins and Chinese herbs! I too had a short LP . Since last year it has gone from 9 days to an average of 13. How about you Hun ? Xx


----------



## Reb S

Hi all! I'm in a grump today, but I shall try to be nice!

Glowie thanks for the technie advice! :blush: bit of a luddite here. I decided I like my little doggie ticker so much, so I just made a new one. Quite impressed with myself! As to CBFM, who I have just named Doreen, after a very grumpy lady in the cafeteria, I will fiddle with her buttons in the morning and insist it is now DAY 6 YOU STUPID MACHINE!!!!

Phewee, really in a grump, maybe it's the soy?

Anyway, Miss C looking good...! x
Jax hello! Glad you popped in x
Pip where are you, hun? Hoping everything's okay x
Party-of-five, welcome to the madhouse! I'm doing Chinese herbs, soy, vitamins and acupuncture, also using instead soft cups and Yes baby. Anymore ideas?! 

OH and I had the 'shall we think about IVF' chat today...not sure where we're going with it. Wondering about mild IVF, but I've seen some dodgy tactics by that clinic - anyone know of success with it? Roll on the natural BFPs.

Going to grump in a long hot bath. That's my positive note to end on hee hee!


----------



## GraceFace

Welcome Partyof5! I'm charting this month, which is new for me. Other than that, I decided that was enough. Maybe next month I'll throw something else into the mix, but for now it's best to see what my chart will look like at the end of the month.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Party of 5

Thanks for the warm welcome!

mrsdh, my lp is only 7 days. Hoping the B vitamins help. I've also read that the maca may help lengthen it. I'm really liking the maca. I've only been on it a month and I've noticed a difference in AF so hopefully it's doing nothing but positive things.

I used to temp but I found that it just stressed me out too much and I would become obsessed with my chart. Now I just use the CBFM and some ovulation sticks.


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies. Welcome new ladies. 

I've got my scan at 10.15 in the morning. I'll let you know how I get on. I feel like it should be okay as the spotting has stopped, but the pessimist in me tells me not to count my chickens. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Oh Pip, so glad you are feeling positive! I'm dying to hear how you get on so good vibes to your bean and I'm just sure it's all going to be okay x


----------



## mrsdh

Party of 5 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> mrsdh, my lp is only 7 days. Hoping the B vitamins help. I've also read that the maca may help lengthen it. I'm really liking the maca. I've only been on it a month and I've noticed a difference in AF so hopefully it's doing nothing but positive things.
> 
> I used to temp but I found that it just stressed me out too much and I would become obsessed with my chart. Now I just use the CBFM and some ovulation sticks.

I found the b complex helped my LP after about 2 months. How long have you been taking them party of 5? I tried maca powder before but wished I got the capsules as I couldn't stand the taste! I've heard good things about it, I may try next cycle. Totally agree with you about charting. I've already made a plan not to temp next cycle as it just causes me distress.Never used the CBFM before, do you recommend it?


----------



## mrsdh

pip7890 said:


> Hi ladies. Welcome new ladies.
> 
> I've got my scan at 10.15 in the morning. I'll let you know how I get on. I feel like it should be okay as the spotting has stopped, but the pessimist in me tells me not to count my chickens.
> 
> Pip x

Good luck pip, fx it's only little one getting extra snuggled xx


----------



## LLbean

What is your experience with Maca? I am wanting to do that but the Soy Iso made my cycle shorter so I hope Maca does not do the same...


----------



## Glowstar

everything crossed for tomorrow Pip :thumbup::hugs:

I found this really interest site on herbal remedies which includes info on everything from Maca to Vitex....it's all natural remedies that you all might find interesting reading https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca I also found the part about Self Fertility Massage interesting https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-massage


----------



## mrsdh

Yes I wonder aswell. I tried maca for a few days only and didn't persevere because of the taste. I'm going to order the capsules. I took soy for the 1st time this cycle and it delayed my ovulation by a week. Not keen on trying again as I don't want to ov on cd21! I hope maca doesn't have the same effect?? X


----------



## Glowstar

What days did you take soy on?


----------



## mrsdh

3-7 I was hoping for earlier ovulation Hun. What days do you take it? It scared me to death thinking I wasn't going to ovulate! Had visions of it being a 90 day cycle!


----------



## Glowstar

I did CD3-7 too...took a low dosage though, 120,120,120,160,120. 

Just found another interesting article to improve egg quality which also mentions Maca https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health


----------



## mrsdh

I took 120mg too? 
Now I want to buy Spirulina and royal jelly! I must admit to not exercising like I should. Last year when I was jogging quite a lot, I had a chemical pregnancy. No bfp after. I'm thinking now to start up my exercising as the bit about blood flow to the uterine area makes sense.


----------



## mrsdh

I took 120mg too? 
Now I want to buy Spirulina and royal jelly! I must admit to not exercising like I should. Last year when I was jogging quite a lot, I had a chemical pregnancy. No bfp after. I'm thinking now to start up my exercising as the bit about blood flow to the uterine area makes sense.


----------



## Glowstar

I found that site really interesting....I like the idea of the self fertility massage :thumbup: that makes sense to, to get the blood flowing etc :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

The Maca part sounds good too as I have been Estrogen Dominant before so perhaps that will aid in getting rid of the excess Estrogen... hmmm


----------



## Miss_C

Hi all, and welcome PO5 - I am taking normal prenatals, and this is my 2nd cycle after a miscarriage and also taking soy. I did 4-8 last month and 3-7 this month 120mg and it has delayed my O by about 2-3 days which was the goal to create a healthier egg by cooking it a bit longer, my LP stayed the same. I am assuming it is the soy that moved O and not my cycle settling after the miscarriage.

GOOD LUCK today Pip, will be thinking of you and sending lots and lots of love your way. Please be OK little Pip.

MrsDH just had a squizz at your your chart!!!!! Wow what a nice temp jump!!!

LL did the soy change your LP or just bring your O date forward hence the shorter cycle. I haven't read anything about it making any changes to LP so am very interested.

Can;t scroll back anyfurther and it tookan age to get the site to open so not game to click on the view whole thread bit so hgs and waves to everyone else - Spoomie come and say hi and let us know how you are doing honey - have you seen the counsellor yet?

AFM, I KNOW all the symptoms are probably progesterone related but I had a nice little jump this morning and for weird coinkydinks my temp is the same as it was for ziggy's last attempt. JUst need another ise tomorrow and I will be very very hopeful and will have to lock away all the HPT's!! I only have IC's. I am so so so hoping this is the one, it's my 43rd birthday next Tuesday and I could be testing that day if chart still says yes that is 2 days before T day according to AF. I didn't pin much hope last cycle as first proper cycle after the miscarriage was really hoping for too much but I do have a lot pinned on this one and if if doesn't happen this month I will be devastated. My anxiety has been really good this month haven't been to doc or psychologist cos I think the PMA with this cycle has gotten me through. Anyone got a time machine?!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> Hi all, and welcome PO5 - I am taking normal prenatals, and this is my 2nd cycle after a miscarriage and also taking soy. I did 4-8 last month and 3-7 this month 120mg and it has delayed my O by about 2-3 days which was the goal to create a healthier egg by cooking it a bit longer, my LP stayed the same. I am assuming it is the soy that moved O and not my cycle settling after the miscarriage.
> 
> GOOD LUCK today Pip, will be thinking of you and sending lots and lots of love your way. Please be OK little Pip.
> 
> MrsDH just had a squizz at your your chart!!!!! Wow what a nice temp jump!!!
> 
> LL did the soy change your LP or just bring your O date forward hence the shorter cycle. I haven't read anything about it making any changes to LP so am very interested.
> 
> Can;t scroll back anyfurther and it tookan age to get the site to open so not game to click on the view whole thread bit so hgs and waves to everyone else - Spoomie come and say hi and let us know how you are doing honey - have you seen the counsellor yet?
> 
> AFM, I KNOW all the symptoms are probably progesterone related but I had a nice little jump this morning and for weird coinkydinks my temp is the same as it was for ziggy's last attempt. JUst need another ise tomorrow and I will be very very hopeful and will have to lock away all the HPT's!! I only have IC's. I am so so so hoping this is the one, it's my 43rd birthday next Tuesday and I could be testing that day if chart still says yes that is 2 days before T day according to AF. I didn't pin much hope last cycle as first proper cycle after the miscarriage was really hoping for too much but I do have a lot pinned on this one and if if doesn't happen this month I will be devastated. My anxiety has been really good this month haven't been to doc or psychologist cos I think the PMA with this cycle has gotten me through. Anyone got a time machine?!!!!!

HAHAHA yes if you find the time machine LET ME KNOW!!!

Well it seems my O day stayed the same but my period is coming sooner than expected... I am not full flow just yet but lots of brown discharge...wearing a pad even cause I feel it will be any minute now. Period was not due till Saturday ...Friday at the earliest, and it is only Tuesday here.

February O CD15 (that was a 28 day cycle)
March O CD13 (the 25 day cycle)
April O CD13 (was supposed to be a 28 day cycle...looking like a 23 day cycle instead!)

I have had my cycle be 25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days...you get the picture ...so 23 days is NO BUENO


----------



## Glowstar

LL...could be implantation, quite a few charts seem to have 'brown spotting' but not full blown AF...FX'd it is.

Miss C I am holding out everything for you and got soooooo many cramps as I have everything crossed for you.

Well, we didn't BD again last night, enough is enough right? BUT....huge temp drop this morning :growlmad: Think I am having a fallback rise now Miss C :haha::haha: I have tested FF and put a couple more high temps in and it says O day CD13 which is what I think, back to very sticky CM so surely not fertile now! Monitor still giving me a high reading but the second blue line is barely visible so think it's just confused because it didn't pick up a Peak :wacko:
Keeping everything crossed as now stressing in case I haven't O'd and we've missed it!!! Sometimes I wish I was completely oblivious and didn't have a clue what was going on with my body.....ignorance is bliss might be the way forward :shrug:


----------



## Miss_C

glowy my chart and your chart!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revfDXwuJ.png


----------



## Reb S

LLbean, that's weird - my cycles are also like that - 27/8, then 25, each two month cycle. What on earth causes that?! My acupuncturist has no idea. Maybe one of my ovaries is not as good as the other...
Glowie - Enjoying all this stuff about maca as we talked about it last night and we're going to try that. I'm doing soy again this month, but think I might ditch it, as I think it makes me grumpy, also had much worse PMT with it. 
Miss C - as usual your post made me laugh. Keeping my fingers crossed for a nice temp jump today x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Miss C....I legged it over to FF and checked yours this morning :haha:

It does say Fallback rise between 2-3dpo so just hope it goes up again tomorrow.

Well I have made a Dr's appointment for tomorrow, pretty sure they will just tell me to go away :wacko: but thought it was worth a try :shrug: 

OH has just text me and said he feels queezy now after taking his tablets...men eh? I told him to only take one 500mg and build it up to 2 (1000mg) after a few days. Not sure what he took! Just glad he took it without me prompting him!


----------



## Jax41

Hellooo!!!

Sorry Glowstar and Miss C I'm no good at reading charts, but I've got everything Xed for you this cycle!!

I'm definately working on the ignorance is bliss moto. Although I've got all the signs that I'm Oing at the mo (CD12 today)....we BD'd on Monday morning but last night DH didn't want to know:nope:so am going to try and work my magic tonight:winkwink:. I've got an 'orrible feeling that this is my main problem, just not doing it enough around the right time as as I never tell DH (don't want to add to the pressure) it's not easy.... Blimey, I'm talking like I'm down and out before I've even started - help!!

Take care and have a good day xXx


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> LL...could be implantation, quite a few charts seem to have 'brown spotting' but not full blown AF...FX'd it is.

Thanks for the good thought but even though my temp is still up the witch is here LOL

Best of luck to everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Apologies for the delay in updating, but there was no signal at the hospital.

Scan showed one healthy baby measuring 33mm and 2 days ahead of my dates. This puts me as due 22 November 2011 which makes me 10w 1d today. The sonographer couldn't see anything in-utero re spotting so they're putting it down as one of those things. I felt so relieved that I burst into tears on the table! The sonographer was lovely. She held my hand and was really sweet.

Baby is very much a wriggle-bottom. It just wouldn't keep still and, thankfully, is very, very active. We got to see little arms and feet, lots of heart-beating action and the umbilical cord.

Here are the pics:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5661243236_bcce4f442c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5660674701_6ba915fd96.jpg
Scan 110427 by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5221/5660672305_a281b9cc9c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

Apologies for the quality. They're a photograph of the original scan photo taken with my iphone.

Thanks for your support ladies.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## mrsdh

Oh pip thats brilliant news!!!! Im so pleased that LO looks lovely and healthy :) Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Jax41

WOWEEEE Pip!! So pleased everything is okay, little bean looks very safe and sound in there. See, we told you, us BnB girls know best!!xXx


----------



## LLbean

Awww Pip, your little bean is so cute! Thank you so much for sharing the images with us...I Love It!!!

And BTW,,, I LOVE your due date...11-22-11!


----------



## Reb S

Hurrah hurrah!!!! SO excited for you and thanks for your lovely pics. Makes us all feel so happy for you x


----------



## pip7890

mrsdh said:


> Oh pip thats brilliant news!!!! Im so pleased that LO looks lovely and healthy :) Congratulations xxxx

Thank you. We could see the heart beating really clearly and baby looked much bigger than I expected. 33mm - huge!!!!!



Jax41 said:


> WOWEEEE Pip!! So pleased everything is okay, little bean looks very safe and sound in there. See, we told you, us BnB girls know best!!xXx

You certainly do! I don't know where I would be without your calm heads. Thank you. :flower:



LLbean said:


> Awww Pip, your little bean is so cute! Thank you so much for sharing the images with us...I Love It!!!
> 
> And BTW,,, I LOVE your due date...11-22-11!

Hopefully you'll all be posting your scan pics sooner rather than later.

My OH is a complete maths nerd. He'd love a binary baby born on 11-11-11. My DS came 14 days early so you never know.



Reb S said:


> Hurrah hurrah!!!! SO excited for you and thanks for your lovely pics. Makes us all feel so happy for you x

Thank you Reb. 

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

pip7890 said:


> Hopefully you'll all be posting your scan pics sooner rather than later.
> 
> My OH is a complete maths nerd. He'd love a binary baby born on 11-11-11. My DS came 14 days early so you never know.

hehehe hope so, fyi, I wanted to get pregnant in March in hopes of a 11-11 or 11-22 birth because I kind of want twins LOL...so 11-22-11 was perfect for twins too I think... hubby is being weird about the pregnancy as it is so I may need to pop two out in one shot or I will be raising another single child LOL


----------



## bellamamma

Pip, so happy to hear your news!! Yeaaaaaah!! Beautiful pics as well!


----------



## samiam

PIP!! Thanks for sharing those pics. They are so lovely and they made me smile. :)


----------



## Glowstar

FAB news Pip...so excited for you...what cute pics of your little beanie :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Aw, Pip!!! Thanks for sharing and glad everything is going well!


----------



## Nise

:wohoo: Great news Pip and great pics too. Look at your lovely little jumping bean. So very happy for you. :cloud9:

Glowstar - My monitor peaked the day after temp rise too! Stupid things, she's now gone back to being called Monicak! Hmm, not sure what to make of that temp drop today, maybe try another lap with the torch just in case - but you've got the bases covered. So here's to a raise tomorrow. :hugs:

Reb - You have to set the time window on your monitor (you have a 6 hour window, 3 hours either side of the time you choose to press the M button) So Press the M button in the morning at a time that will work for you. (I have odd working patterns. Often having to get up at around 6.30 so I pressed my M button at 0900 which mean's I can wake up between 6 and 12 and all will be fine. (Not that I ever get a chance to sleep till 12!!! - gosh, remember those days?) :hugs:

Miss_C - Loving the sounds of your cycle. Fingers crossed here. :hugs:

Jax41 - Well and truly finished with the torch - so off you go Lady and keep it shining brightly. Have fun. :hugs:

PO5 - Welcome to the madhouse. I hope you get your dream very soon.

Graceface - Awe, look at your lovely new chart, nice even temps so far. :hugs:

LLBean - Crappy bloody AF - I'm sorry, hun. Let's hope this is the start of THE cycle. :bike:

Well that's as far back as my brain can cope with - sorry if I missed anybody, I didn't mean too - just stalking's been a bit tricky the last few days. Glad you're all well :hugs:


----------



## Morgans19

You lot have been busy! :thumbup:

Well done Pip, so pleased your little bean is ok. :happydance:

I am only on CD3 still using CBFM and temping - I love it, it has become an obsession but hell it does show you what your body is doing or about to do. 

Good luck ladies and those on the TWW (or Two Week Torture) hope you start getting lots of positive symptoms.:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Nise said:


> LLBean - Crappy bloody AF - I'm sorry, hun. Let's hope this is the start of THE cycle. :bike:

well if you look at my ticker I got it back again as now I am dry as a bone... NO idea why I had brown and red stuff this am and now nothing... I'm sure it's only a matter of time though...wearing my pad still LOL


----------



## mrsdh

Llbean - implantation spotting maybe ???


----------



## LLbean

mrsdh said:


> Llbean - implantation spotting maybe ???

nah... this has been brown spotting for over a day and today there was blood too... I think it's coming but the question is when... Of Course "she" wants to go to Los Angeles too LOL


----------



## Miss_C

OMG *LLBEAN* that soooooooooooo sounds like implantation, look at your chart woman!!! Big dip, stong rise, 3 strong risen temps that's 72 hours at least! I would be cracking open some tests and piddling like crazy!


nawwwww how gorgeous - little Pip is soooooooooooooooo beautiful - uber active? I'm calling a Girl!

Temp level for me today and I have period like cramps, backache and my left nipple stings! waddupwidat!! Don't feel half as excited as I did yesterday, looking at all my previous charts now it; nothing special apart from the strong fallback that I haven't had before


----------



## GraceFace

Miss_C said:


> OMG *LLBEAN* that soooooooooooo sounds like implantation, look at your chart woman!!! Big dip, stong rise, 3 strong risen temps that's 72 hours at least! I would be cracking open some tests and piddling like crazy!
> 
> 
> nawwwww how gorgeous - little Pip is soooooooooooooooo beautiful - uber active? I'm calling a Girl!
> 
> Temp level for me today and I have period like cramps, backache and my left nipple stings! waddupwidat!! Don't feel half as excited as I did yesterday, looking at all my previous charts now it; nothing special apart from the strong fallback that I haven't had before

I second that on your chart, LLbean! It's a beauty!


----------



## mrsdh

I agree Miss_C ! Llbeans temp dip,then recovery and spotting today= test!! 
Another good looking chart too miss_c :)


----------



## GraceFace

Ditto for Miss_C as well. FX'd for some more BFP's this month! 

Miss_C: What is this Facebook page you have listed in your siggy?


----------



## mrsdh

GraceFace said:


> Ditto for Miss_C as well. FX'd for some more BFP's this month!
> 
> Miss_C: What is this Facebook page you have listed in your siggy?

Yes agreed. We need way more bfps to keep up the Pma. I think pip is flying the flag for us ladies at the moment!


----------



## Nise

LLbean said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> LLBean - Crappy bloody AF - I'm sorry, hun. Let's hope this is the start of THE cycle. :bike:
> 
> well if you look at my ticker I got it back again as now I am dry as a bone... NO idea why I had brown and red stuff this am and now nothing... I'm sure it's only a matter of time though...wearing my pad still LOLClick to expand...

Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you and am now on the edge of my seat :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

LLbean, I agree completely. GO TEST! x


----------



## LLbean

you ladies are so funny....well I still tested this am and nothing.... On a plane to LAX as we speak so can't see what my AF is up to... Will keep reporting although I SERIOUSLY doubt it for me.

Miss C, keep me posted too!!! I am so reaady for more BFPs on here...lets do this!!!!


----------



## samiam

GO GIRLS GO!! I want some BFPs on here so I can feel cheered up about all of this. I know we can do it!! :headspin:


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> Temp level for me today and I have period like cramps, backache and my left nipple stings! waddupwidat!! Don't feel half as excited as I did yesterday, looking at all my previous charts now it; nothing special apart from the strong fallback that I haven't had before

My nipples were stinging like mad when I was knocked up last time. I have all of my bits crossed for you, Miss C. And your chart does look very impressive! :thumbup:

AFM: 
Hey girls,

In case any of you are interested, circle and bloom has a 35% discount on their meditation downloads and cds until April 30th. I've been using their meditation cd for fertility this month and I feel so much more relaxed. They also have one for healthy pregnancy and happy delivery (and no, I don't work for them!). Anyway, the discount code is NIAW35 but it ends on April 30th. circlebloom.com


----------



## LLbean

ok, just had a chance to check and nothing but some brown spotting now... still I was negative this morning... I doubt it really. I will check in tomorrow morning (CA time) and report any changes.

Baby Dust everyone!!!


----------



## Glowstar

I'm confused :wacko: temp going back up....everything CP, CM etc is telling me I have Ov'd and CBFM still giving me high :shrug: also yesterdays stick only had one blue line...today's has got two WTF!!! we DTD again last night and might have to keep going now :wacko: luckily it's another holiday weekend :winkwink: Only got one test stick left and was determined not to buy anymore until AF arrives...certainly not paying Boots prices for them. 

Hope everyone else is well....rooting for someone to get a BFP soon.....*points finger at Miss C* :haha:


----------



## pip7890

:dust: everyone!

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Pip we need it!

Anyhoo....been to the Dr's and she was lovely. Getting CD21 progesterone blood test on Tuesday (not long to wait). She said if that comes back normal to wait for 2 more cycles and if no success they will get me back to do a scan to see what's happening and check everything else is functioning as it should. She said she wants to push things along before I hit 41 (in January). Will also arrange for OH to get a SA within next couple of months if no success. Annoying really as he has a different GP from me, think if we had same she would have organised it today I am sure it will be a nightmare for him to sort out...would be so much easier for me to do it and for him to just give me the sample etc...he is very shy so getting him to phone his GP and explain everything will be a trauma!! 

So my advice would be to anyone worried, make an appointment, I thought I would get turned away and didn't even though we have only been trying since September 2010. I def get the feeling she wants to push things through before I hit 41!


----------



## pip7890

That's really positive Glowstar. Your OH reminds me of mine. He's got a different GP to me and I just know that he'd be the same.

Fingers crossed you don't need those tests in a couple of months.

Pip x


----------



## Jax41

Great news Glowstar!:thumbup: Shame though you can't sort OH at the same time, you're right it would be so much easier but good that your Dr is doing the biz for you, and didn't make you feel like an old crock.

I've already hit 41 and when I saw my Dr before Xmas (we've also only been trying since Sept) she was really positive too, did all my bloods (which were fine) and said we'd just not given it long enough and to come back by the summer if not preg in that time. But.....I'm not preg yet and summer's only just round the corner and I'm trying not to panic!!:wacko:

So yea I second what you say if it ain't happening then go and get advice as soon as, don't be scared xXx


----------



## GraceFace

Good for you, Glowstar! Glad things are moving along.


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> I'm confused :wacko: temp going back up....everything CP, CM etc is telling me I have Ov'd and CBFM still giving me high :shrug: also yesterdays stick only had one blue line...today's has got two WTF!!! we DTD again last night and might have to keep going now :wacko: luckily it's another holiday weekend :winkwink: Only got one test stick left and was determined not to buy anymore until AF arrives...certainly not paying Boots prices for them.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well....rooting for someone to get a BFP soon.....*points finger at Miss C* :haha:

Glowstar: UGH. I hate it when the temps seem to go all wacko. But maybe it's a good thing in your case! :dust: That day 21 test is def a good thing. Glad to hear that the docs are sorting you. :thumbup:

AFM:  Come on girls! BFP BFP BFP!! Nothing much to report here, though my pre-O temps are nice and low, much lower than last month, which I think is progress (at least so far). The acupuncture and the meditation have been making me nice and relaxed, although I am still sleeping really poorly and may look up the contraindications of the lunesta sleeping pill and fertility. Anyone know if it messes with things? I think I need to take one tonight just to break this bad cycle that I'm in. Anyway, hope you're all having a good week.


----------



## LLbean

Well I am still spotting and bad cramps...maybe its still coming on time but it just wants to keep me "on my toes" temp drop today...unless the time difference affects it? I doubt it.


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> Well I am still spotting and bad cramps...maybe its still coming on time but it just wants to keep me "on my toes" temp drop today...unless the time difference affects it? I doubt it.

I guess anything is possible as far as taking your temp goes with a 3 hour difference and possible climate change. 

I hope the spotting and cramps are a good sign for you and I hope you're having fun out there. :hugs:


----------



## Morgans19

Thats great news Glowstar. Your doc sounds good. I got more bloods taken yesterday while on my period checking fsh levels and rubella.


----------



## Miss_C

didn't want to RnR but really time short this morning.

Great that doc is supportive glowy but fx'ed you won;t need the tests apart from the hcg ones of course!!

bummer about the drop in temps LL could be the cabin pressure etc I guess only time will tell. Maybe you can leave her in LA when she rocks up and all good for next cycle!!

well my temp took a massive dive today so I have NO idea what is going on this is one weird cycle for me that's for sure!!


----------



## Shelley71

Real quick update that I got a BFN yesterday. Didn't expect anything different, but still a bummer. Just wish AF would show. She's a week late as of tomorrow. Have a consultation with the RE next Wednesday.


----------



## samiam

Shelley71 said:


> Real quick update that I got a BFN yesterday. Didn't expect anything different, but still a bummer. Just wish AF would show. She's a week late as of tomorrow. Have a consultation with the RE next Wednesday.

TWO THUMBS DOWN for that silly stuff, Shelley. I hate when AF doesn't come and there's a BFN. Boo HISS.


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> well my temp took a massive dive today so I have NO idea what is going on this is one weird cycle for me that's for sure!!


Eeep. I don't want to say it, but it looks a bit like my last cycle. Your temps are much higher than mine, and really, I don't know a damned thing about it, though I am learning, slowly. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry you got a BFN Shelley.....I have been looking at your chart everyday :winkwink: I hope the RE gives you some answers :hugs:

Miss C - CHILL! I wouldn't call that a massive dip.....your temps are WELL above the coverline....in fact your post-ov temps this cycle seem to have a higher difference between your pre and post than last cycle, I think that's a good thing!! shows your progesterone levels are good :thumbup: 

LL - hope you find out one way or another...nothing worse than being in limbo :wacko:

CD17 - another Fooking HIGH on this damn monitor!! aggghhhhhhhh :haha::haha: temps gone up again. FF tells me seem to have ov'd between CD13-CD15. I put some fake temps in yesterday and took out the monitor results and FF has me O'ing on CD13 with a fallback rise. If I do the same but leave the monitor results in it said CD15 :shrug:
Oh well...pretty sure we've Bd'd enough anyway :wacko:


----------



## Reb S

Morning all, glad it's not raining for the wedding! Bet they'll be sprogging and giving us a BFP within a few months!

Miss C - don't give up, you're still in and above the coverline.
Shelley - bad luck :hugs:
LLbean - any news? Still keeping my fingers crossed for you x
Glowie - great news re fertility doc; perhaps your CBFM is just a bit excited this month! I just ignore mine once I think I've O'd. 

PASS THE FRIGGING TORCH!!!


----------



## samiam

Miss C: Is it you who temps vaginally? I am asking because I've started doing both this month (using the new thermometer that I bought just to see if the old one was broken) just to see and this morning, while I had a big temp increase orally, the vag temp was a slight rise, which actually made more sense. Do you find that the vag temps are more reliable, overall?

Glowstar: My CBFM does that sometimes. I think what Reb said makes perfect sense. :)

Reb: Get on it, lady! :sex:


----------



## LLbean

I am finally out of my misery and on to the next round. The witch is here in all her glory. Glad she waited it out a bit to not mess up my cycles. Now at the gym and later Margaritas! Have I mentioned that I love and missed my L.A.? I so need to move back here soon lol

Good luck to all still in the running


----------



## pip7890

Damn, bollocks, bugger and poop!

:dust: for you next month LLBean

Pip x

PS Have a drink (or five) for me!


----------



## Nise

Samiam - I temp via the vag :rofl: It is supposedly much more reliable than oral and it is advised that anyone suffering rocky mountain style temps switch to Vag to see if that solves the problem.

Glow-star - You can still control OH's sperm test. He will have to ask his doctor for the test as it needs to be booked into a hospital. He will be given a date and time to get the test in (They need to do it fairly quickly after he does the biz) - He does not need to drop it in to the hospital if he's to embarrassed you can do it for him! just try and keep it at body temp (In the armpit, between the boobs - you get the picture!) :rofl:

LLbean - Sorry about AF, hope you have a nice time away.

Miss_C - still time for that temp to go back up. 

As for me. I am so laid back this cycle I don't even know what dpo I'm on as I can't see my ticker while typing. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Sorry to hear it LL. But glad it didn't mess with your cycles and so happy that you are going to have some margaritas!

Nise: Thanks! I think that's what I am going to end up going with exclusively. This month was going to be a trial run, but I really have already noticed how much more stable the temps seem vag-style.


----------



## Nise

samiam said:


> Sorry to hear it LL. But glad it didn't mess with your cycles and so happy that you are going to have some margaritas!
> 
> Nise: Thanks! I think that's what I am going to end up going with exclusively. This month was going to be a trial run, but I really have already noticed how much more stable the temps seem vag-style.

I agree - I thought I was gonna have to invest in some mountaineering gear when I was doing it orally :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I've been lurking with this thread for a while and not sure why I haven't posted on here earlier so hello :hi:

LL - sorry to hear the :witch: got you :hugs: But loads of :dust: for your next cycle and enjoy your drink(s) tonight :)

Well I tested this morning as AF was due yesterday and no surprise to me I got a BFN so waiting for AF to visit so I can have a gin and tonic on CD1 and then start a new cycle :thumbup:

Strangely I'm excited as I'm going to start temping and charting from next month as I have hated this cycle not knowing what my body is doing :nope: 

Nise - when my DH had an SA done I tucked the pot in my cleavage for the journey to the lab but forgot to fish it out till I got to the drop off desk and the look on the lab tech's face was priceless as I fished the pot out :laugh2:


----------



## pip7890

Hi Macwoolly

Love your pot story!

Pip x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys hope u don't mind me joining u too,am on cd2,been trying for five years and have had nine consecutive miscarriages,have four other kids,my youngest is almost six,haven't got pregnant since last April ,am 43 years old ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello Desperado

I'm sorry for your losses. I can't begin to imagine what it is like to have had so many consecutive losses. What treatment/help have you had? Do you have a RMS?

Pip x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi pip,have had all the tests done and I have sticky blood syndrome so if I ever get a bfp I have to inject myself in the stomach with heparin to thin my blood ,everything else was fine with me and my dh,just don't seem to be able to get a bfp,have a great gynaecologist who is really helpful and my gp,but the girls on here have been amazing,am using the cbfm and cups and pre seed,also taking aspirin and vit b 6 and folic acid,thanks for replying,:hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

pip7890 said:


> Damn, bollocks, bugger and poop!
> 
> :dust: for you next month LLBean
> 
> Pip x
> 
> PS Have a drink (or five) for me!

Classic! And I feel the same LLbean! Enjoy your time out there!


----------



## samiam

Nise said:


> I agree - I thought I was gonna have to invest in some mountaineering gear when I was doing it orally :rofl:

Nise: SO funny! I know THAT one all too well. :rofl: Glad I am not alone in looking for that mountaineering gear. On to "flatter" lands! :thumbup:



Macwooly said:


> Well I've been lurking with this thread for a while and not sure why I haven't posted on here earlier so hello :hi:

Macwooly: Welcome! Love your pot story! :rofl: Have a G &T for me too!

Desperado: Aw, hon. That must have been really hard. :hugs: Welcome to the wild world here.


----------



## Reb S

Hello all,
I'm all wedding-ed out, but still hoping my OH might catch the wedding fever and finally pop the question...! Think he's being chivalrous and waiting till he gets a new job before he makes me an honest woman, but after 5 years, I've practically given up hoping! A BnB over 40's wedding would be fun, don't ya think?!
Anyway, enough about me,
LLBean I'm sorry the old cow got you :hugs: Good looking cycle though.
Macwooly -:rofl::rofl: love the sperm/boob story!
Desperado so sorry for all your losses. You are so brave to continue. :hugs: Welcome to our madness x

As to all this vag temping, with the torch flaming away here, I'd melt the thing hee hee!


----------



## Miss_C

:howdy: to our new ladies, welcome to the nuthouse! Nothing in here is ever TMI, I mean let's face it at our age not much can shock us now can it!!

Sam definitely go with the vag temping so much more accurate, no gaping open mouths, drool, snoring, cold room, warm room etc to affect the inside of your wanny same as your mouth, unless of course you sleep covers off and your legs up and open prepping for birth already!!!

:growlmad: to the damn witch LL 

SPOOMIE please post if you are reading even just to say Hi PLEASE PLEASE

well AFM yup once again you girls were right my temp did go back up and I was freaking out over nothing and expecting the worst and now it looks good again, could have been an implantation dip yesterday, so next few days will tell. I wasn't disappointed or devastated as much as usual last month when witch rocked up cos first cycle after losing ziggy was just too much to ask.

This cycle however is gonna be waaaaaaaaaaay different! My chart is showing really good signs, big dip yesterday (could be implantation) jump today all looks good. If I go by my average LP of 13 days witch is due Wednesday so Tuesday "should" show if witch is coming and I will be going to the shops to buy an HPT or a bottle of wine for my birthday. Please whoever is watching over me can we have ziggy back for my birthday, I will never ask for anything ever again apart from the usual, look after me and my family, keep us healthy and safe etc. Although FF has me testing day of Friday cos I have had a 16 day LP but that was with a chemical.

It's a long weekend here so hopefully gonna be too busy to think next 3 days!!


----------



## samiam

Miss C: WOO HOO! Your chart DOES look so good!! I am so happy to see that temp rise today. :) Fingers and toes and all bits crossed for your Ziggy's return in time for your birthday! :dust:

And no--not sleeping all legs akimbo and uncovered. :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

OMG Miss C.....do let us know as it is looking really good!


----------



## pip7890

Reb - I met my OH in 2003. We dated for about 6 months then broke up. We remained friends and in 2007 realised we wanted to be together. In 2008 my DS and I moved 50 miles to live in the same town as OH, and in 2009 we moved in with him. We have occasionally talked of marriage but he's made it clear he'll do the proposing. After our loss at Christmas he drunkenly told me that he'd planned to propose but that he couldn't now. I've dropped lots of hints and still no proposal! I've told him that if he doesn't ask me soon I'll say no when he does. If after 8 years he's not sure he wants to marry me then he can bugger off! He's 45 and never been married before (his ex cheated on him weeks after their engagement - he'd been with her 7 years when he proposed) and I'm divorced. Looks like you'll be flying the only flag for an over 40 wedding on here!!

MissC - chart looks very promising - so excited!!!

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

:hi::hi: to Macwooly and Desperado, agree Desperado.....you are one brave lady!!!

Reb - get some Torch burning done.....burn baby burn :haha:

Sam - your chart looks way better already this month....much calmer :thumbup:

Miss C - Your chart looks freakin' brill this month....keeping absolutely everything crossed for you :kiss::hugs:

FYI - I have looked at Spoomie's chart, feel like a peeping Tom :blush::nope: looks like she maybe had an annov cycle of only 19 days, hopefully she'll come back soon :hugs:

CD18 and finally got some crosshairs on my chart......Research detection goes with Ov CD13, Advanced says CD15 :shrug: so I am either 3dpo or 5 dpo :shrug: 
I'm a bit angry with my CBFM :growlmad: I have now run out of sticks so fed it an old one today and it's still giving me a HIGH! how can it deduce that from a stick I have already pi$$ed on!!!!! It has clearly missed Ov and after lining my sticks up CD12 & CD13 had the darkest lines. I have taken all the results off my chart otherwise FF doesn't think I've Ov'd and I bloody know I have! *rant over*

You are making me think of vag temping next cycle as mine are a bit erratic....can only think the Soy has made pre-ov temps higher and also messed with the CBFM. I think it does say somewhere not to use it with Clomid as it's Estrogen dependent. OK....I'm waffling now and actually boring myself :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pip7890

Sorry to hear you're having bother with the CBFM. There's a section on the peeonastick website that shows you what a peak stick looks like. If memory serves me right it does look different to a "peak" on a opk. Apologies if you already know this. I'd post a proper link but I'm on my phone so difficult to do. 

Pip x


----------



## unnamed

Hi all,

I am 41 have been TTC for 4 mths and am new here what amazing and inspiring stories I have read while lurking for the past few mths.

I am 6dpo and have convinced myself that i have lots of positive symptoms!

I have been with my OH 12 yrs and still no proposal despite being told he will be the one to propose so I sympathise with those in the same position- can't see it ever happening now despite lots of encouragement from friends and family ( sometimes I think he is not doing it because of all the encouragement).

We have a DS who is 9 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Macwooly

Hello unnamed :hi:

Well reading this thread has convinced me to do vaginal temping. Also the last 3 days I've temped even though not yet charting as it won't make sense as waiting for AF and in 3 days my temps have varied by 2 degrees so I think I'll be needing climbing gear if I do oral temps :D


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome unnamed :kiss:

I'm engaged.....only since February. We haven't set a date yet as baby comes first (because of my age) we felt it would be too much to plan a wedding right now, enough stress TTC!! :winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

Hello unamed! 

I've not given up hope yet! He knows I'd like to have a sparkly ring and be his wife, but absolutely do not want the hassle of a wedding. If we do marry then it has to be a quickie civil ceremony with a couple of witnesses. He's one of nine and I can't see us getting away with that :-(

Pip x


----------



## Macwooly

When I married my ex-hubby it was a quickie in Las Vegas - my family were fuming - opps!

When I married my DH it was a church ceremony and the stress of organising it and trying to keep both families happy while getting what we wanted was huge. But we did it exactly as we wanted as we were paying for it and I don't regret a moment or decision but wouldn't do it again :D


----------



## Desperado167

Hi unnamed and welcome ,was with my dh for eleven years before we finally got married and it was me that proposed to him on a leap year,good luck with ttc,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Thank-you everyone for the welcome

Not giving up on anything yet!


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Sam - your chart looks way better already this month....much calmer :thumbup:
> 
> FYI - I have looked at Spoomie's chart, feel like a peeping Tom :blush::nope: looks like she maybe had an annov cycle of only 19 days, hopefully she'll come back soon :hugs:
> 
> CD18 and finally got some crosshairs on my chart......Research detection goes with Ov CD13, Advanced says CD15 :shrug: so I am either 3dpo or 5 dpo :shrug:
> I'm a bit angry with my CBFM :growlmad: I have now run out of sticks so fed it an old one today and it's still giving me a HIGH! how can it deduce that from a stick I have already pi$$ed on!!!!! It has clearly missed Ov and after lining my sticks up CD12 & CD13 had the darkest lines. I have taken all the results off my chart otherwise FF doesn't think I've Ov'd and I bloody know I have! *rant over*
> 
> You are making me think of vag temping next cycle as mine are a bit erratic....can only think the Soy has made pre-ov temps higher and also messed with the CBFM. I think it does say somewhere not to use it with Clomid as it's Estrogen dependent. OK....I'm waffling now and actually boring myself :rofl::rofl:

Glowstar: Thanks! The vag temps that I am also tracking on countdowntopregnancy are EVEN calmer than the oral ones, which means that I am going to do just vag ones next cycle. Why mess around with temps that go wacky if they aren't even all that accurate? And our weather has been entirely insane, in the 80s yesterday, high of 65 today, back into the 90s next week, so it's no wonder that the oral temps would be weird since I don't turn the heating on at night and sleep naked and am without my living bed warmer until Tuesday. But I do think that the acupuncture is helping. :thumbup:

Re: CBFM, Pip is right. The stick should actually have one really dark line and one light line when you O. I read that on peeonastick.com With the pee end on the left, the LH line is on the left and the estrogen line is on the right. As LH increases the line gets darker and as estrogen increases the line gets lighter so when you have an LH surge the stick should have a dark LH line (left) and a light estrogen line (right). I took my sticks one month and labelled them and then compared them because I never get peak on my CBFM. But when I found the one with the lightest right line, it corresponded to my temps and my EWCM, so. . .

Hope I don't sound too "professorial" there. I am, after all, a professor and it's hard not to want to share information. :hugs:

I'm worried about Miss Spoomie too. Hope she comes back soon!


----------



## pip7890

Glowstar - here's the link: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Hello unnamed - what we going to call you?!!!
Hahaha - new project for some of us - get that sparkly ring!  Congrats to Glowie on that one!
Never mind - baby bump comes first.
Miss C - have you tried sending Spoomie a PM? I hope she's okay.


----------



## Miss_C

Unfortunately I don't think ziggy will be joining us this cycle, temp nose dived again this morning after looking so promising :nope:


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> Unfortunately I don't think ziggy will be joining us this cycle, temp nose dived again this morning after looking so promising :nope:

NOOOOOOOOOO. Maybe it's implantation dip! :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

samiam said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think ziggy will be joining us this cycle, temp nose dived again this morning after looking so promising :nope:
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOO. Maybe it's implantation dip! :flower:Click to expand...

naaaaaawww love your PMA - maybe I am having triplets and the 3 massive plummets on my chart are each one taking their turn!!

CP feels lower today so I really think we are all over this month. Ah well big bottle of red with my name on it somewhere for Tuesday then :-(


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies. Thanks for all your concern and good wishes, I'm doing ok.....I love you all so much for caring. I haven't been ignoring you all, been on hols in Devon with my family this week and internet access was 'rural' so I haven't been online, and before that I was just laying low for a while. Miss_C and Samian, thanks for your messages and I think of you both as my twinnies, guess that would make us triplets  Much as I value you, I wish so badly that we were all three heavily pregnant now, as we should've been, and had never met each other.

To you all, our comments when I was so low last month really helped me through, I went back to your posts many times to read them in an attempt to try to make sense of my sadness and to find a way forward with the family I already have. There were so many wise and considered pieces of advice. The idea that my baby is still waiting to complete his/her journey to meet me has helped more than I can put in to words. As you know I was devastated when AF showed in early April as my chart had looked triphasic and promising. It hit incredibly hard as I'd got my hopes up (foolish girl) and my due date is looming large, a really big obstacle for me. Well, this cycle has been weird as it turned out to be only 18 days long, when I am a regular 26-28 day woman. It seems I ovulated on cd7, though my good friend FF never gave me coverline and crosshairs as I wasn't temping consistently during AF, and CBFM gave me about 100 days of low readings as I didn't start until after my bizarre early ovulation (and yes, I DID throw a bit more of our money at buying more test sticks from bloody rip off Boots, just in case, so that comment made me smile!) So, I'll never know for sure. I'd value your opinions nonetheless, but I am now pretty sure that my triphasic chart in March must've been the beginnings of a pregnancy, giving me such an uncharacteristic subsequent cycle with super early ovulation and short luteal phase (possibly being down to hormones out of sync as a result of miscarrying within days of implantation???) Never took a pregnancy test so can't say for sure, not that it really matters, I guess. It would just give me some comfort to know that my body is trying I suppose. The only good things to come out of it were that, one, I switched off my OCD tendencies a little, knowing that I didn't stand a chance of being pregnant as we didn't bd early enough (wow, it felt soooo good Glowstar!) and two, I have been running more consistently which you know I love. My fixation with my lost baby's due date seems to be lifting a little too; I think I felt almost relieved that I was out this past cycle as it meant there was no chance of me being pregnant by my due date in early June. That surprised me as I know I will still be an absolute mess on that day but the burden of obsessing about being pregnant by then has been a heavy one to carry and I can now see that it will be a blessing to be able to move past it. The double edged sword of my short cycle in April means I still have one last chance to achieve it though..........

I think I'm back in the land of ttc over 40s and I hope you welcome me back like the prodigal son returning home  To reiterate: I love you 

Spoomie xxxxxxxxxxx

Pip, glad your news was happy news.


----------



## Shelley71

Aww, Spoomie, you're always welcome here, but I really hope you won't need us very soon!:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

So good to see you Spoomie

Miss C - nooooooooooo!

Pip x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi spoomie,am so glad u are back Hun,we all missed you,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Xxxx


----------



## DebM

Hello :hi:

It's brilliant to have found this site with a specific age related forum...it's so much more reassuring reading about BFP's of ladies of a similar age to me :)
A little about me and mine...

Me: 41 DH: 39 no children (Yet!!) I had a sterilisation reversal on 12th April this year and my consultant said to start trying straight away :happydance:

AF is due 3rd May and my body has been doing everything it can to convince me that Im going to get a BFP :dohh: trying not to stress about it and trying not to test :nope: 

Deb xx


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Deb!

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Welcome Deb! Don't stress. Stress is the enemy. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Deb :thumbup:

Welcome back Spoomie....into the open arms of your TTC +40 sisters :hugs:
You really sound much more positive...which is only a good thing right! I suppose what we REALLY all want is someone to just tell you 100% it will happen, and WHEN, how fantastic would that be! if someone told me it would happen in October, I would be happy with that, it's the not knowing that's the really killer every month!

Miss C - don't give up yet, it's early for a pre-af dip for you, still holding out hope. 

AFM - FF is telling me my temps are erratic :wacko: so looks like the thermo is going up the snatch next cycle :haha: Somehow get the feeling this isn't going to be my turn...don't know why, maybe the cramps I am having today, the usual TWW cramps I ALWAYS get!! was kind of hoping to feel nada, nothing, zilch! The only miniscule ray of weird hope I had was the excitement of having a 50 pence size blob of sticky CM in my knickers :rofl::rofl::rofl: I think this TTC stuff is tipping me over the edge :haha:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Hi Deb :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome back Spoomie....into the open arms of your TTC +40 sisters :hugs:
> You really sound much more positive...which is only a good thing right! I suppose what we REALLY all want is someone to just tell you 100% it will happen, and WHEN, how fantastic would that be! if someone told me it would happen in October, I would be happy with that, it's the not knowing that's the really killer every month!
> 
> Miss C - don't give up yet, it's early for a pre-af dip for you, still holding out hope.
> 
> AFM - FF is telling me my temps are erratic :wacko: so looks like the thermo is going up the snatch next cycle :haha: Somehow get the feeling this isn't going to be my turn...don't know why, maybe the cramps I am having today, the usual TWW cramps I ALWAYS get!! was kind of hoping to feel nada, nothing, zilch! The only miniscule ray of weird hope I had was the excitement of having a 50 pence size blob of sticky CM in my knickers :rofl::rofl::rofl: I think this TTC stuff is tipping me over the edge :haha:

Hi again Glowstar

That's exactly what I want! How cool would that be?! Someone tells you it will be another 9 months and you'll be pregnant, even those 9 months would be bearable. But yes, you are right; I do feel a tiny weeny bit more positive, not sure why, maybe not even positive, but more que sera about it. I've finally grasped that worrying and making myself miserable is not going to make it happen and could even have an adverse effect so I am TRYING to carry on with life instead of living in my bubble of sadness and loss, that won't make me pregnant and it won't bring my baby back. Sorry you think you're out, life's a bugger :hugs: We sound similar, a hint of EWCM around cd12 or 13 sends me into orbit with sheer joy! Stuff you never even noticed about your body before ttc

Spoomie xxx


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> Morning all, glad it's not raining for the wedding! Bet they'll be sprogging and giving us a BFP within a few months!
> 
> The same thought has also crossed my mind Reb S.......


----------



## Miss_C

SSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE !! :happydance: HEY HONEY, SO LOVELY TO SEE YOU!

mornin all, well after last nights Little jaunt through the ff charts seeing bfps after big temp drops and hope that I could still not get the wine tomorrow, I would lay everything I own on witch arriving tomorrow. All my charts show the drop and then a little kick day after and then witch, identical chart today!! ah well, first of my psychic predictors is wrong, will be sending her an e mail to say WRONG!!! (jenny renny) Next one says August for conceive or find out. (Cheri)

The sad thing is if we hadn't had ziggy we would be giving up after tomorrow cos I had originally said we'll give it until my 43rd birthday and then call it a day, I am now feeling like it may all be over and that I really am too old. Probably just witchy hormones taking but feel really down in the dumps today. Then I think reaistically we got ziggy quite quickly last time all things considered despite coming off the pill at christmas everything got stalled when I had the cancer scare and the lletz surgery so we "really" started trying in June missed amonth cos we were fighting! and then fell in November so that's really only 5 tries and if the other psychic lady is right which is the one I was originally referred to by a friend August would make it 5 months again. Oh gosh isn't it ridiculous where we can make the thinnest of hopes sound good!

sorry for the me me me post.


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> SSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE !! :happydance: HEY HONEY, SO LOVELY TO SEE YOU!
> 
> mornin all, well after last nights Little jaunt through the ff charts seeing bfps after big temp drops and hope that I could still not get the wine tomorrow, I would lay everything I own on witch arriving tomorrow. All my charts show the drop and then a little rise day after and then witch, identical chart today!! ah well, first of my psychic predictors is wrong, will be sending her an e mail to say WRONG!!! (jenny renny) Next one says August for conceive or find out. (Cheri)
> 
> The sad thing is if we hadn't had ziggy we would be giving up after tomorrow cos I had originally said we'll give it until my 43rd birthday and then call it a day, I am now feeling like it may all be over and that I really am too old. Probably just witchy hormones taking but feel really down in the dumps today. Then I think reaistically we got ziggy quite quickly last time all things considered despite coming off the pill at christmas everything got stalled when I had the cancer scare and the lletz surgery so we "really" started trying in June missed amonth cos we were fighting! and then fell in November so that's really only 5 tries and if the other psychic lady is right which is the one I was originally referred to by a friend August would make it 5 months again. Oh gosh isn't it ridiculous where we can make the thinnest of hopes sound good!
> 
> sorry for the me me me post.

YOU ARE NOT TOO OLD!!!!!! Just move the date forward, no one will know but you and chances are you wouldn't rreeeaallly have given up after you turned 43 anyway  Keep focusing on your pregnancy with Ziggy and how quickly you fell pregnant and how far you got (double edged painful sword I know) and remind yourself that you would've been 43 when he arrived anyway, and you will be 43 when he gets here on his next try. Twinny, as you know, I conceived at 42 and would've been 43 when my baby came; I can't deny it was hard turning 43 in March as I felt I should've been 43 and gloriously pregnant, not 43 and feeling sad and empty. If I am truthful I felt quite young before the mc and as though I had defied the odds, coping quite well with the demands of having a busy toddler at my age, but since it I have felt old. Do you feel like that? I am certain it is just depression causing that, 5 months (me)/3 months (you) cannot make that much difference for either of us, we are not exactly pensioners yet! Re: your FF search: been there, done that, overlaid the chart. In truth, it is only adding to our torment, although I know I'll probably do it again in the next 2WW if conditions give rise to my OCD tendencies coming to the fore. Right now i have all the best of intentions to stay strong and this month feels like I might manage it a bit more successfully, feeling a bit stronger and have even had a couple of glasses of wine since I got my period in an attempt to stop living as though I'm still pregnant!

I really hope you can enjoy your birthday and spend it laughing with your beautiful family. Shed a tear for Ziggy, tell him you'll see him soon and then get on and eat cake with Jake  Happy birthday Twinny, I'm going to drink to you tomorrow and to siblings for both of our boys before we turn 44

Lots of love

Spoomie xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss_C

ahh spoomie you wonderful wonderful lady! I am sobbing my eyes out, that was so beautiful and so so so so very appy to see you looking so up from before. Yup since losing ziggy I do feel I am too old and only had the one shot at defying the odds. Jake was against all of the odds being 40 and on the pill etc. I just feel like i have used up all my luck with Jake.

oh sh!t I am NOT going to wallow. I'm gonna go bake cakes!! Jake loves sifting the floor and licking the spoon!


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> ahh spoomie you wonderful wonderful lady! I am sobbing my eyes out, that was so beautiful and so so so so very appy to see you looking so up from before. Yup since losing ziggy I do feel I am too old and only had the one shot at defying the odds. Jake was against all of the odds being 40 and on the pill etc. I just feel like i have used up all my luck with Jake.
> 
> oh sh!t I am NOT going to wallow. I'm gonna go bake cakes!! Jake loves sifting the floor and licking the spoon!

Spoomie and Miss C. NO MORE TALK ABOUT BEING OLD! :growlmad: You're younger than I am (I am ALREADY 43!) and I don't even have one baby yet. And so, come on. You girls are going to get pregnant here soon. I just know it. I can feel Ziggy and your baby, Spoomie; they are just waiting for the perfect time to come back to you. 

I know exactly what you mean about feeling as if the odds are not on our side. But that sort of thinking will not help us. We are strong, healthy, fit, fantastic fucking women. And we WILL have a baby. :friends: 

Enjoy your birthday, Miss C. Laugh and play and eat cake and drink some champagne and celebrate how wonderful you are! :wine:

I wish we all could go out for a night on the town, some laughs and a few drinks :drunk:


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C, Spoomie and Sam......YOU WILL GET PREGNANT! and what's all this talk about being old? WTF! I don't feel old and I think I look freakin' awesome for my age and I bet you all do to :thumbup: The thing is, you have all been pregnant your bodies CAN and WILL do it again.

Miss C, I had a reading off Jenny (wrong!) had one off Cheri and she said March birth month, BFP or conception....well I am heading to birth month now....2 more I had after that all said June conception, March birth month...they ALL said boy!

I don't see you as out either....you chart is more erratic than last cycle...more hormones :shrug: and at this DPO compared to your November cycle you had missing temps :winkwink: Have a fabulous birthday...much love to you and if the does by any chance arrive kick her up the arse with your fab sense of humour :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> ahh spoomie you wonderful wonderful lady! I am sobbing my eyes out, that was so beautiful and so so so so very appy to see you looking so up from before. Yup since losing ziggy I do feel I am too old and only had the one shot at defying the odds. Jake was against all of the odds being 40 and on the pill etc. I just feel like i have used up all my luck with Jake.
> 
> oh sh!t I am NOT going to wallow. I'm gonna go bake cakes!! Jake loves sifting the floor and licking the spoon!

I know exactly what you mean about the lost baby being your last chance to defy the odds and using up all our luck. That's exactly how I feel too. In truth that's rubbish though, we have LOADS of eggs left yet!! Banana or chocolate cake for me please :winkwink: xx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Miss C, Spoomie and Sam......YOU WILL GET PREGNANT! and what's all this talk about being old? WTF! I don't feel old and I think I look freakin' awesome for my age and I bet you all do to :thumbup: The thing is, you have all been pregnant your bodies CAN and WILL do it again.

I bet you do look awesome for your age, I think I probably do too compared to the majority of women our age, as long as I don't smile too broadly and show up all my crow's feet/laughter lines!!! I credit mine to years of running, though since my pregnancy/mc I haven't run till quite recently and it's alarming how quickly the rot sets in. Getting fit is far harder than staying fit, lesson learned for me! What's your secret Glowstar?


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie and Miss C. NO MORE TALK ABOUT BEING OLD! :growlmad: You're younger than I am (I am ALREADY 43!) and I don't even have one baby yet. And so, come on. You girls are going to get pregnant here soon. I just know it. I can feel Ziggy and your baby, Spoomie; they are just waiting for the perfect time to come back to you.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling as if the odds are not on our side. But that sort of thinking will not help us. We are strong, healthy, fit, fantastic fucking women. And we WILL have a baby. :friends:
> 
> Enjoy your birthday, Miss C. Laugh and play and eat cake and drink some champagne and celebrate how wonderful you are! :wine:
> 
> I wish we all could go out for a night on the town, some laughs and a few drinks :drunk:

You will get your baby Sam. S/he's just around the corner I'm sure. Concentrate on the fact that your body knows how to do it and will do it again. I know that there is still time for us all, it is just difficult to stay upbeat about it sometimes. We need to keep running our bodies young and fool them into getting pregnant 

How amazing if we could go out for a drink together, Miss_C's bringing the cake :laugh2:


----------



## xck30

I am new here... 
I am from Greece, I do not speak english very good (so, don't mock me :hugs:), but i can understand 

I'd like to share my story with you
I am 40+ to 41 and my DH 36...
26 October 2003: My marriage 
June 2004: After several months of TTC and because my own character ... I started searching ... my DH had 6 million were ... If I remember 18% motility ... OligoAsthenoTeratospemia commonly OAT
November 2004: SURGERY varicocele 
November 2005: unexpected natural conception ... but unfortunately ectopic. Christmas Eve, I lose my right fallopian tube, but fortunately not my life. 
February 2007 - May 2007 - August 2007: 3 ICSI ... with incomplete examination ... (No test for my thyroid) and inadequate care ... and with the same short protocol.
Meanwhile between the second and third attempt, in June 2007 ... After a diagnostic hysteroscopy, IDENTIFIED polyps one centimeter ... which and removed ... Before the third attempt ICSI ... we saw that the 3cm fibroid has reached 8cm 
And then I decide I get my life in my hands ...(because the professor paid no attention to me)
November 2007: I removed the fibroids and found that I had/have Hashimoto ...
thyroxine immediately started ...
April 2008: Although I insisted that my thyroid was the problem ... and 2nd doctor, also, ignore me
Of course, the fourth attempt (ICSI) was 0! ...
October 2008: e-mail and telephone to the doctor who changed my life ..
February 2009: ICSI protocol with competitors ... and CORTISONE
October 29, 2009: My DD is in my hands
November 2010: Transfer FET of my DD brothers and first HCG 599! 
January 2011: 13th week of pregnancy termination due to multiple congenital anomalies

And here I am
Stressed and confused...but not ungrateful...
but I want so bad to give to my DD a brother/sister
My cycle is upside down
I'd like to continue naturally....
last month hormones
FSH 10,8
LH 7,8
E2 38
but this cycle... was 23 days long...

I'm thinking of pre-seed...
I am taking evecare, and my DH addyzoa (ayuverda) 

thank you for listening
I am so glad I found you...:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Miss C, Spoomie and Sam......YOU WILL GET PREGNANT! and what's all this talk about being old? WTF! I don't feel old and I think I look freakin' awesome for my age and I bet you all do to :thumbup: The thing is, you have all been pregnant your bodies CAN and WILL do it again.
> 
> I bet you do look awesome for your age, I think I probably do too compared to the majority of women our age, as long as I don't smile too broadly and show up all my crow's feet/laughter lines!!! I credit mine to years of running, though since my pregnancy/mc I haven't run till quite recently and it's alarming how quickly the rot sets in. Getting fit is far harder than staying fit, lesson learned for me! What's your secret Glowstar?Click to expand...

Ha ha...wish I had one Spoomie....probably I am spurred on by the thought I don't want to end up looking like my Mother :haha::haha: that coupled with the fact my OH is only just 32 and looks VERY young for his age :blush:
To be honest I am terribly unfit, my BMI is the highest it's ever been at 21.9. I am finding it harder to keep slim nowadays but I feel that a couple of extra pounds is sometimes better as it smooths out those crows feet nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

xck30 said:


> I am new here...
> I am from Greece, I do not speak english very good (so, don't mock me :hugs:), but i can understand
> 
> I'd like to share my story with you
> I am 40+ to 41 and my DH 36...
> 26 October 2003: My marriage
> June 2004: After several months of TTC and because my own character ... I started searching ... my DH had 6 million were ... If I remember 18% motility ... OligoAsthenoTeratospemia commonly OAT
> November 2004: SURGERY varicocele
> November 2005: unexpected natural conception ... but unfortunately ectopic. Christmas Eve, I lose my right fallopian tube, but fortunately not my life.
> February 2007 - May 2007 - August 2007: 3 ICSI ... with incomplete examination ... (No test for my thyroid) and inadequate care ... and with the same short protocol.
> Meanwhile between the second and third attempt, in June 2007 ... After a diagnostic hysteroscopy, IDENTIFIED polyps one centimeter ... which and removed ... Before the third attempt ICSI ... we saw that the 3cm fibroid has reached 8cm
> And then I decide I get my life in my hands ...(because the professor paid no attention to me)
> November 2007: I removed the fibroids and found that I had/have Hashimoto ...
> thyroxine immediately started ...
> April 2008: Although I insisted that my thyroid was the problem ... and 2nd doctor, also, ignore me
> Of course, the fourth attempt (ICSI) was 0! ...
> October 2008: e-mail and telephone to the doctor who changed my life ..
> February 2009: ICSI protocol with competitors ... and CORTISONE
> October 29, 2009: My DD is in my hands
> November 2010: Transfer FET of my DD brothers and first HCG 599!
> January 2011: 13th week of pregnancy termination due to multiple congenital anomalies
> 
> And here I am
> Stressed and confused...but not ungrateful...
> but I want so bad to give to my DD a brother/sister
> My cycle is upside down
> I'd like to continue naturally....
> last month hormones
> FSH 10,8
> LH 7,8
> E2 38
> but this cycle... was 23 days long...
> 
> I'm thinking of pre-seed...
> I am taking evecare, and my DH addyzoa (ayuverda)
> 
> thank you for listening
> I am so glad I found you...:hugs:

Wow! xck30 that is one hell of a journey you have been on!!! such perseverance and a fabulous result...a DD :cloud9:

There are possibly lot's of things to try that certainly won't do any harm, Pre-seed is a good start :thumbup: a lot of the ladies here a doing acupuncture with traditional Chinese Medicine, so that's something to think about. 

Maca Root is supposed to be excellent for Sperm count/Quality and is a completely natural food source that you can both take and inexpensive. Do a search on the forum for that and you will find some good information. 
This site might help you https://natural-fertility-info.com/testimonials
W

Welcome and your English is perfect :thumbup:


----------



## xck30

thank you...
ifound the forum so useful
and I'd like to see you with :crib:

I know lots of things for IVF/ICSI, hashimoto..and like to be useful to the glrs who have same problems...
of course is little problem with english...but this is nothing ifront the biggest problem (infertility)

I wish you many :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Miss_C

welcome xck30 - what an amazingly brave and strong woman you must be. No mater the english just a few words is all it takes, it is a global thing we are all going through, eveyr language, every race, every religion, the want and need for a child and the pain of a loss is the same and even with no words all know how each other is feeling and we are all here for each other.

I am off to bed now and will pray and dream and wish for a massve temp rise in the morning when I awake on my 43rd birthday - is it asking for too much of a miracle for ziggy to be back - probably


----------



## xck30

thank you for your welcome Miss_C
same pain
same tears
same wet pillows
same hopes...

wishing you the best
I wish you, your little Ziggy come back to you soon... sooner than you thought


----------



## GraceFace

Welcome xck30! We are blessed to have so many lovely ladies here who are supportive and very knowlegeable. I'm so sorry your journey ttc has been such a difficult road. May you be blessed with another little one to hold in your arms very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hello all,
Good grief, I bugger off to the zoo for my OH brother's wedding (yes, I said the zoo..!) and you write essays! Took me ages to catch up!
Firstly SPOOOOOOMIIIIIEEEEEE!!!!! welcome back!! hurrah, you sound good. Holidays are good things, and being off the internet for a few days does you no harm either. 
Miss C - HAPPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISS Ceeeeeeeeee, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
Glowie - as usual you make me laugh with your thermo-snatch and CM stories. It's amazing - when I was younger I used to get fed up with the amount of CM I got - now I'd give thousands for just one mucky day!!! Hee hee TMI, sorry.
Welcome to DebM and Xck30 - hello to our newbies, join the ups and downs. 

Now then - what's all this C..P about being too old? According to the half the world we're too old, so this is the one place where we're not. And we know it, cos there are BFPs on this thread to prove it. 
Anyway, the smoking snatch smoulders on here - temp dip today means I'm about to O.(Just broke out the thermometer every day or so to see what's up.) Gotta catch this one to make preggers before my due date, 16th may... cross those toes and fingers, ladies. x
So where's the party? OH is in kitchen making guacamole, so I'll bring the dips x
x


----------



## maryanne67

Hi every1, welcome debm and xck30 :flower: Happy Birthday Miss C :flower: and :cake: i just want to say NO WAY ARE ANY OF YOU TOO OLD there was a natural bfp on this site at 47 and i read of another at 51 ,lots of PMA and lots of :sex: and have fun with it ,fingers and toes x`d for all of you x


----------



## xck30

thank you again
you gave me hope 
Usually, i am ver optimistic person...
but after my last pregnancy termination due to multiple congenital anomalies
I fell awful...
thanks to you and your stories... begin to hope again...

and https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f243/mel122988/Icons/Icons54.gifMiss C


----------



## LLbean

Happy Birthday miss C and welcome miss Greece ;-)

Sorry to keep it short as I am using my cell.... still out of town but wanted to wish you agreat Bday and may your birthday wish come true!

Hugs to everyone and loads of baby dust!!!


----------



## xck30

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo137/eeyorewantsahug/cb/2pzli5f.gif


----------



## Macwooly

Happy Birthday Miss C :cake:

Welcome xc30 :hi: What a story of determination to get your DD :thumbup:

Well I just can NOT get my head around temping and charting :dohh: possibly because of no temps yet. But my fabulous DH today brought me a CBFM and 20 sticks :thumbup: He had been doing loads of research and he reckons I can cope with using a CBFM :) Just wish the silly AF :witch: would make her appearance as I so fed up of AF cramps; BFNs and no AF :growlmad:

Loads of :dust: to all the ladies who are NOT old but experienced in life :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Happy Birthday Miss C!

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> You will get your baby Sam. S/he's just around the corner I'm sure. Concentrate on the fact that your body knows how to do it and will do it again. I know that there is still time for us all, it is just difficult to stay upbeat about it sometimes. We need to keep running our bodies young and fool them into getting pregnant
> 
> How amazing if we could go out for a drink together, Miss_C's bringing the cake :laugh2:

Thanks Spoomie! Yes, we are running our bodies young! I know that we are all going to do it. I have to keep the idea out of my head that the last pregnancy was a fluke, because it just wasn't. Nor was yours!


Glowstar: Yes! You're right. We are all younger than our biological age and we need to keep telling ourselves and our huevos that very thing. 

Miss C: Happy Happy Happy Birthday!! What kind of cake did you make?

Reb:  ALL fingers and toes crossed that you catch that huevo. Our due dates were quite close, so I know how you feel. I'm really hoping that this will be my cycle too. 

Welcome Miss Greece!!


----------



## GraceFace

Wish all who are approaching the big "O" much luck!

Happy belated birthday Miss_C!! :hugs:

We are only as old as we let ourselves feel, although there are some aches and pains that we just can't get away from! Just keep DTD and feeling sexy, as I think it keeps us young with a bouncy spring to each step!:winkwink:


----------



## truly_blessed

Apologies for not being around much but just got back from a blissful 12 nights in the New Forest and ....... I will respect the forum rules but let's just say ... here we go again!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Miss_C

truly_blessed said:


> I will respect the forum rules but let's just say ... here we go again!!! :wohoo:

erm what? what rules, do we have rules in here? are you being secretive and not posting a bfp?

temp down to the lowest it's been this whole cycle, even pre O and I have that heavy feeling in my wanny and my back is killing me this morning - so bring on the period poos!!! Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I wish I could be happy, I was so looking forward to this birthday and being 6 months pregnant and knowing we had achieved our goal of pregnant by my 43rd and now look at me. Sorry I can't shake this depressed feeling, I have never been down on my birthdays before, even my 40th I was elated as I was pregnant with Jake.


----------



## Morgans19

Hi ladies. Just catching up again. Love reading all your posts they really make me chuckle.  . That's me on day 8 still temping but they are a bit low for me compared to last month?! CBFM starting asking for sticks yesterday so let the Bd'ing commence!! Bring it on!!!! Good luck to all of you x


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I wish I could be happy, I was so looking forward to this birthday and being 6 months pregnant and knowing we had achieved our goal of pregnant by my 43rd and now look at me. Sorry I can't shake this depressed feeling, I have never been down on my birthdays before, even my 40th I was elated as I was pregnant with Jake.

Twinny, I know your pain, though I also know that doesn't help you right now. For 12 long weeks we imagined being proud of our bumps and not caring a jot that we were turning 43. Hmmm, that seems far away now, doesn't it? I too was so happy not to drink champagne on my 40th birthday as I was growing my beautiful boy and had imagined being equally happy to have managed it again by my last birthday. I spent the day trying not to cry and feeling totally cr*p that I was actually able to drink champagne when I really really wanted a reason not to. All I can say, apart from I know how you feel, is that it will pass and I pray that when you celebrate your 44th birthday you are either gloriously pregnant or overwhelmed with tiredness from the new baby Ziggy keeping you up all night. Love to you :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Spoomie

truly_blessed said:


> Apologies for not being around much but just got back from a blissful 12 nights in the New Forest and ....... I will respect the forum rules but let's just say ... here we go again!!! :wohoo:

Well done truly_blessed. All good wishes for a healthy 9 months ahead xx


----------



## Reb S

Uh - Truly - what are you on about? Rules? RULES?!!!! In this thread - you must be joking. Are you not telling us something VERY EXCITING?!?!?!?!
Miss C I'm sorry you've got the birthday blues. Focus on eating cake with Jake and send Ziggy lots of love. x
Morgans - welcome to the shagathon :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

Just a quick post to say - reading Sunday Times interview with 47 year old Liz Earle - who has a 1 year old 'unexpected blessing' - there you go. Sleep tight my friends x


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> I bet you do look awesome for your age, I think I probably do too compared to the majority of women our age, as long as I don't smile too broadly and show up all my crow's feet/laughter lines!!! I credit mine to years of running, though since my pregnancy/mc I haven't run till quite recently and it's alarming how quickly the rot sets in. Getting fit is far harder than staying fit, lesson learned for me! What's your secret Glowstar?
> 
> Ha ha...wish I had one Spoomie....probably I am spurred on by the thought I don't want to end up looking like my Mother :haha::haha: that coupled with the fact my OH is only just 32 and looks VERY young for his age :blush:
> To be honest I am terribly unfit, my BMI is the highest it's ever been at 21.9. I am finding it harder to keep slim nowadays but I feel that a couple of extra pounds is sometimes better as it smooths out those crows feet nicely :thumbup:

Just read this back and I didn't mean to say that I think I look awesome for my age, probably slightly younger than my 43 years, but awesome would be pushing it for me right now........... Know exactly what you mean about the extra pounds plumping out the crow's feet, when I am at my marathon race weight I may feel amazing but I look like an old hag!!!


----------



## Spoomie

xck30 said:


> thank you for your welcome Miss_C
> same pain
> same tears
> same wet pillows
> same hopes...
> 
> wishing you the best
> I wish you, your little Ziggy come back to you soon... sooner than you thought

Welcome xck30, so sorry to hear about your tough journey and your sad loss. You are in good company, such a wonderful bunch of supportive ladies here who will make you laugh too. 

It is not asking too much for a sibling for your little girl; Miss_C and I both have a toddler and have recently had 12 week miscarriages. While we feel incredibly blessed by our little boys, that doesn't mean we can't yearn for a sibling for them.

I also have underactive thyroid which was diagnosed in 2002. I take 125/150mcg on alternate days, though this was increased when I was pregnant with my son in 2008. It is well controlled but after my recent loss I asked for my levels to be checked but all was fine so no answer there.

Hope your stay here is a brief one x


----------



## samiam

Miss C: I'm so sorry that you're having a hard time of it. I wish there were magic words I could say to make you feel better. :hugs: 

Truly: RULES? What rules? I tell you this, if I get a :bfp:, you bet your bippy that I'm going to announce it everywhere! Go for it girl! Congrats!!


----------



## Glowstar

I hate, hate, hate that impending AF feeling....Miss C :cry::hugs::hugs: wish I could wave a magic wand and make it go away....how dare the evil cow attempt to ruin your birthday!! :growlmad:

Have I missed a BFP announcement :dohh:


----------



## Miss_C

truly - come back - don't dump and run - come back and post in the biggest boldest letters you can find please - we are here to eff the rules!!!! This is our thread and there are no rules. Don't mess with me today - I am PMSing and I am angry!!

p.s. :yipee:


----------



## truly_blessed

girls, lovely girls ... a lot of you are having a really down time at the minute and I only ever seem to nip in with a quick update. I know as much I want to hear good news sometimes I think privately 'why can't it be me!' 

I've had 2 chemicals in the last 7-8 months and an MMC in Dec09 so will be keeping firmly grounded for a while yet. I really wish I could wave a wand and make all your wishes come true. I'm not sure what's changed for us as we went for 6 or 7 months with not even a sniff of a BFP, the only thing we have done is continue fanning the ailing snatch flames for 3 or 4 days after OV and starting around CD8, that and trying not to think about it too much. I couldn't even tell you when OV was this cycle and I have sunk a few bottles of wine on holiday :nope:

I pray you will all get your wishes real soon x


----------



## Macwooly

Congratulations Truly and wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy x

:hugs: for all you ladies having a hard time :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling and I am so sorry for your loses. Sending you loads of support and praying your BFPs and sticky beans are with you soon x


----------



## Miss_C

erm ladies why have we been moved "over ttc over 35" into "groups and discussion"?


----------



## Reb S

And while we're on the subject of BnB oddities - after what Truly said about the rules of the forum and having read the 'don't post your BFP's on the over 35's TTC thread' - shall we agree that in our lovely over 40's thread, any BFP's can be posted LOUD AND CLEAR for all to see and rejoice in?! 
That said, Truly Blessed I completely understand your wanting to wait before shouting to the world!!! But here's keeping lots of fingers, toes and everything else crossed for the next 9 months!:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: 
When you're sure, someone will have to post Holly. x


----------



## truly_blessed

Holly it is :rofl: the secret code symbol x


----------



## Jax41

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA Truly!! Go girl!!!!:happydance:xXx


----------



## Party of 5

Hi ladies!
Has anyone noticed their cycles getting shorter? My luteal phase has gotten shorter and I can only assume it has to do with egg quality.


----------



## samiam

Holly is the code signal. I love it. 

AFM: OH will be back tomorrow morning and I tell you, jetlagged :plane: or not, that man had better be ready to shag me within an inch of my life. I'm guessing that I will O on Sat or Sun, so we're going to get going on TH. Daily until Monday if the man's unit doesn't break. :muaha: So get ready to pass the torch this way!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I love the positive attitudes, ladies.

Truly, keeping an eye on you and good thoughts.


----------



## Glowstar

Truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuly Scrumptious!!!!!! woooo hoooo :thumbup::thumbup:

I want to do one of those funny dances :haha: huge congrats....erm I mean Holly :shhh::shhh:.....erm I mean....oh what the FOOK....BFP, BFP, BFP :kiss::hugs::hugs:

Sam - you go girl, get shagging :haha::winkwink:

AFM - had the CD21 bloods taken today, have to wait a week for results, so might have AF by then...or not...but think it will be likely.
Is it just me or does anyone else spend a ridiculous amount of time looking at their charts :wacko: I keep staring at mine thinking it's going to tell me something :haha: I think I need a LIFE!!! outside TTC that is. I decided over the weekend that I would partake in a bottle of wine, I can't live every second of my life fretting over the slightest thing as I know it's not healthy so I am trying to go more for a 'carry on as normal' attitude........clearly it's not working because I STALK my own chart :rofl::rofl:


----------



## truly_blessed

Glowstar said:


> Truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuly Scrumptious!!!!!! woooo hoooo :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I want to do one of those funny dances :haha: huge congrats....erm I mean Holly :shhh::shhh:.....erm I mean....oh what the FOOK....BFP, BFP, BFP :kiss::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sam - you go girl, get shagging :haha::winkwink:
> 
> AFM - had the CD21 bloods taken today, have to wait a week for results, so might have AF by then...or not...but think it will be likely.
> Is it just me or does anyone else spend a ridiculous amount of time looking at their charts :wacko: I keep staring at mine thinking it's going to tell me something :haha: I think I need a LIFE!!! outside TTC that is. I decided over the weekend that I would partake in a bottle of wine, I can't live every second of my life fretting over the slightest thing as I know it's not healthy so I am trying to go more for a 'carry on as normal' attitude........clearly it's not working because I STALK my own chart :rofl::rofl:

It doesn't stop when you get a BFP either, just then you spend a ridiculous about of time looking at the calendar and calculating what you will be doing week by week lol. My dairy is full of week numbers scribbled at the side of each week.


----------



## LLbean

On a plane heading home after a week in La La Land (Los Angeles) and hubby better beware as my batteries have recharged!(well charged for baby making but on 3 hours of sleep for two nights LOL) I'm with you Samian, let the "dancing" begin!

Yey Trully...AWESOME!


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else spend a ridiculous amount of time looking at their charts :wacko: I keep staring at mine thinking it's going to tell me something :haha: I think I need a LIFE!!! outside TTC that is. I decided over the weekend that I would partake in a bottle of wine, I can't live every second of my life fretting over the slightest thing as I know it's not healthy so I am trying to go more for a 'carry on as normal' attitude........clearly it's not working because I STALK my own chart :rofl::rofl:

It's NOT just you. Some months are like that, I think. That was my main problem last month, I think. This month, because I have so many flippin papers to mark, I don't have time to stalk my own chart. Though I do confess to getting more and more that way as the paper pile diminishes and as the O date nears (anyone else think it's totally weird that there is an emoticon for :spermy:, but not one for the huevo?). I suggest that this :coolio: could be our symbol for the huevo until B&B creates one for us. Anyway, have been taking maca and green tea and grapefruit juice and mucinex along with the evening primrose, red raspberry leaf and vitex, avoiding carbs and caffeine and doing acupuncture, meditation and running. I tell you, if that :coolio: isn't one healthy huevo this month, well. . .

Also, I cancelled Thursday's HSG test. I figure, next month I won't be with OH during the fertile window, so if I am not up the duff after this cycle, I can do it then. I don't want to potentially waste a cycle! Silly doctors. How can they think we'd do that anyway? :dohh:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> AFM - had the CD21 bloods taken today, have to wait a week for results, so might have AF by then...or not...but think it will be likely.
> Is it just me or does anyone else spend a ridiculous amount of time looking at their charts :wacko: I keep staring at mine thinking it's going to tell me something :haha: I think I need a LIFE!!! outside TTC that is. I decided over the weekend that I would partake in a bottle of wine, I can't live every second of my life fretting over the slightest thing as I know it's not healthy so I am trying to go more for a 'carry on as normal' attitude........clearly it's not working because I STALK my own chart :rofl::rofl:

Haha Glowstar. Love it! I too stalk my own chart, that's a great line. I'm with Sam, some months are worse than others, I find I'm worse if my chart appears to show 'promise'. If it does (in my warped little brain) I can click on FF several times a day, just to see if she's posted a big message of congratulations in the middle of my screen!

Also, along with feeling like I'm doing everything humanly possible (green tea, grapefruit, herbs, vitamins, vitex, DHEA, fish oil etc etc etc) I too am trying to redress the balance in my life so that ttc is not quite so big in my mind. I realise that I will fail spectacularly after ovulation, but having missed bd/ovulation timing completely last month due to freak early ovulation, it was actually so refreshing not to spend 2 weeks obsessing 'Am I?/Aren't I?' and I'd like a bit more of that feeling! This cycle I too have had a glass of wine on a couple of occasions, I know I have been abstaining because it's what I did (obviously!) when I was pregnant and I think it's been about holding on to the lost pregnancy - crazy woman I know :wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> It's NOT just you. Some months are like that, I think. That was my main problem last month, I think. This month, because I have so many flippin papers to mark, I don't have time to stalk my own chart. Though I do confess to getting more and more that way as the paper pile diminishes and as the O date nears (anyone else think it's totally weird that there is an emoticon for :spermy:, but not one for the huevo?). I suggest that this :coolio: could be our symbol for the huevo until B&B creates one for us. Anyway, have been taking maca and green tea and grapefruit juice and mucinex along with the evening primrose, red raspberry leaf and vitex, avoiding carbs and caffeine and doing acupuncture, meditation and running. I tell you, if that :coolio: isn't one healthy huevo this month, well. . .

Samian, what's the reason for avoiding carbs? I'm a runner, I live on carbs!!! Do I need to lose them too? That would be a tough one for me. At least I'd lose the extra 8lbs I've gained since the mc if I had to do that! Every cloud.........:haha:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Samian, what's the reason for avoiding carbs? I'm a runner, I live on carbs!!! Do I need to lose them too? That would be a tough one for me. At least I'd lose the extra 8lbs I've gained since the mc if I had to do that! Every cloud.........:haha:

Spoomie: I'm avoiding carbs because there are some hints of PCOS in my background as well as in my temps. Avoiding carbs can allow you to control the insulin resistence and without that problem, then estrogen doesn't get too high and mess with ovulation and the luteal phase. Supposedly. Also, as fat cells create more estrogen and I am trying to shed a few of those (about 10 too), well, it helps. I won't know until next cycle (they're waiting for a med to get out of my system) if I am definitely PCOS, but I figured that I may as well see if acting as if I am resolves anything. And it seems to be helping; my temps are less erratic, at least so far. Despite working out, I've been feeling pretty good without the simple carbs even though I am doing things like wind sprints again. So it is possible. I wouldn't have imagined it possible. Mind you, I do live on veggies and those are complex carbs, so it's not a purely no carb thing. I'm roughly following the pcosdiva.com diet plan and feeling really strong and good. THANK god for that since I'm caffeine and alcohol free. :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

Just so you know....I am stalking ALL your charts too....so my obsession spreads far and wide :haha:
Where is Nise? her chart looked really good yesterday and a bit different to some of he more recent ones, she took Clomid too :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Truly - sing along with me - BFP BFP BFP! BFP BFP BFPeeee - sing along to Here We Go, Here we Go Here We Go etc..! (Stars and Stripes forever to our American friends)
Party of 5 I'm not an expert, but short luteal phase can mean low progesterone - I had my day 21 tests done...also found going to acupuncture helped to lengthen it a bit.
Sami and LLBean loving the thought of these couples racing through the air in order to join the shagathon! Good luck with the torch - it's nearly all over here, although not sure whether my :coolio: is here - my temps have gone a bit nuts.
Glowie - could you do some chart stalking and tell me what's going on?! I've been very bad at temping this month, but just did around O - it looked great for a temp rise yesterday but today it's fallen back. :wacko:
_Okay - TMI alert_ Instead Cups - ha ha ha ha!!! Had a quick singe of the torch yesterday morning, put one in then the dog started to choke, so we rushed off to the vets. I'm not an expert with the Instead Cups and I felt leakage...by the time we got there I was doing all sorts of fanny farts and spermies going everywhere!!! URK! Practise your insertion if you're using them - that's my new motto. (Doggie okay- has kennel cough poor baby)
Miss C - how are you? Spoomie, you're sounding good - love to all x


----------



## truly_blessed

oh Reb that is so funny. I can just imagine you in the vets. At least the doggie had the decency to wait until you'd finished (or maybe you just didn't hear them). Ours normally barges in half way through and proceeds to give his private parts a good washing (the dog's that is)


----------



## truly_blessed

I too admit to the odd chart chart stalk although I have no idea what I'm looking at, it all looks very clever though.


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> Truly - sing along with me - BFP BFP BFP! BFP BFP BFPeeee - sing along to Here We Go, Here we Go Here We Go etc..! (Stars and Stripes forever to our American friends)
> Party of 5 I'm not an expert, but short luteal phase can mean low progesterone - I had my day 21 tests done...also found going to acupuncture helped to lengthen it a bit.
> Sami and LLBean loving the thought of these couples racing through the air in order to join the shagathon! Good luck with the torch - it's nearly all over here, although not sure whether my :coolio: is here - my temps have gone a bit nuts.
> Glowie - could you do some chart stalking and tell me what's going on?! I've been very bad at temping this month, but just did around O - it looked great for a temp rise yesterday but today it's fallen back. :wacko:
> _Okay - TMI alert_ Instead Cups - ha ha ha ha!!! Had a quick singe of the torch yesterday morning, put one in then the dog started to choke, so we rushed off to the vets. I'm not an expert with the Instead Cups and I felt leakage...by the time we got there I was doing all sorts of fanny farts and spermies going everywhere!!! URK! Practise your insertion if you're using them - that's my new motto. (Doggie okay- has kennel cough poor baby)
> Miss C - how are you? Spoomie, you're sounding good - love to all x

:haha::haha::haha: fanny farting your way to the Vets....CLASSIC!....PS, Manuka Honey is excellent for KC :winkwink: as is Benylin :winkwink: the Vets will rip you off :growlmad:

I would say O on CD11 with a FB rise...but you've got a missing temp the day before.....or it could be today CD13.....too hard to tell without a few more temps :wacko: keep shagging though Reb, at least for a day or two!!!


----------



## Jax41

Hey girls, how do we get out thread back onto TTC 35+? Cos at the moment we're sitting in groups and discussions and it's causing me huge problems as usually we're at the top of the page with our updates and I can find you easy now we're waaaaay down the list. Team baby 2012 that LLBean is also there too!!!! How do I message admin to put us back where we belong?????:shrug:


----------



## truly_blessed

think miss_c is already on the case, she's posted in the over 35 forum section requesting we get it moved so you might want to add any comments to there. I read it and I'm scared, I'd be putting it straight back if it were me :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Truly! I found Miss C's post too, yikes!!!:gun:


----------



## Reb S

Sock it to 'em, Miss C!
Thanks for the chart stalk, Glowie - bit confusing innit. I wasn't really temping this month as it was stressing me out and now I wish I'd either done it properly or not at all!


----------



## samiam

Reb: I think you're going to O tomorrow, but I don't know as much about temping and reading charts as Glowstar. 

I'm going to have to check out Miss C's post then!


----------



## pip7890

I think every now and then the mods have a clean up. If they spot anything that looks like a group rather than just a short question and answer thread they put it into groups. It's happened to a few threads I've been involved in. 

As for how to find this thread - I go to user CP when I log on and check for updates to all threads I'm subscribed for (ie where I've posted in the past). If it's not listed there I go down to List Subscriptions (on the left hand side of the screen towards the bottom) and get in that way. 

Hope that helps. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Guess we are a group! TTC after 40 is hardly a quick question and answer! Hey Pip, how's bumpette?


----------



## pip7890

My Wriggle-Bum is doing very well thanks. Just waiting on a date for my 12w scan. I've posted a bump pic in my journal. The link is in my siggy.

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Reb S 

I agree with Glowstar about O on cd11. I doubt that our 'friend' FF will give you a coverline and an ovulation day though if my experience is anything to go by; fooling myself that I was chilled about my chart, I missed a few early temps last month, only to be caught out by freak ovulation on cd7 (by my reckoning) and because I didn't have enough follicular phase data FFF (figure out the extra F....) refused to give me a coverline and ovulation day. So, aside from the early days on AF (I temp vaginally!) I have been more conscientious this month, now she now has to play ball!

Hope you're doing ok now that May is here, you sound as though you're finding ways to distract yourself 

Spoomie xxx


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Spoomie, Sam and Glowie - I'm going to vote for day 11, whilst hoping it's day 13 - My CBFM was in a mess this month as I pressed the button the wrong day, so maybe the peaks are late as it was confused, poor little Munchkin. However, :devil: mwahahahha! - we're going to pretend it's today and continue the Shagathon tonight. It's our anniversary tomorrow, so may as well!
Pip - glad wriggle-bum is going well. I'm going to stalk your journal as soon as I've made supper! x
Spoomie, thanks for the kind thoughts. I'm okay so far x


----------



## Miss_C

well that;ll teach them to screw with us old ducks AND when we have PMS!!

now glowy ms chart stalker please please help me out. I posted on the soy group as well, wth has happened to my chart and where is the damn witch?!!!!

how many of you get ewcm just before O or at least watery cm, or does it not change much for you? I always get it just before AF, must be the shift in the progesterone and the estrogen stepping back in.

I am uber uber confused this morning as to what my body is doing and ofcourse I am now freaking myself out, menopause etc etc


----------



## Glowstar

Reb...go with the Torch...go...go...go :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Miss C...looked at your chart before coming here this AM...being the weirdo stalker that I am...and see FFF has taken out your crosshairs...cheeky moo!!
Your temps seem a bit erratic :shrug: looking again I think you might have O'd on CD18...it is a possibility, with a coverline of around 36.65. It's the only thing I can think of to be honest and maybe it wasn't a FB rise :wacko:
I hope your temp soars high tomorrow...and it's a BFP messing with you and not the evil cow! AND NO...REPEAT AFTER ME...YOU ARE NOT MENOPAUSAL WOMAN!!!!

I am in a similar boat as FFF (love the extra F Reb :thumbup:) has me confused...cd13 or cd15...TCOYF on the other hand has me O'ing on CD16...WTF is up with that!!! I have no idea how many dpo I am :shrug: I am going to go with CD15 as it's somewhere in the middle :shrug:


----------



## Reb S

Ha! FFF has just put me in the crosshairs! My anniversary with OH today - 4 glorious years! Off back to bed for a ...snuggle...! x


----------



## Glowstar

:thumbup: Happy Anniversary :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Reb S said:


> Ha! FFF has just put me in the crosshairs! My anniversary with OH today - 4 glorious years! Off back to bed for a ...snuggle...! x


Happy Anniversary :thumbup:

Keeping all crossed this could be a good omen for you this month :dust:


----------



## xck30

Macwooly said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Ha! FFF has just put me in the crosshairs! My anniversary with OH today - 4 glorious years! Off back to bed for a ...snuggle...! x
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary :thumbup:
> 
> Keeping all crossed this could be a good omen for you this month :dust:Click to expand...

Good morning from shinny Greece
In a couple a days i will finish my research about "Women satisfaction of IVF Centres in Greece"
This thesis is for National School of Public Health.
I am in hurry now
but always closed to you...

love
xxx

good luck to all of us:thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

I am seriously pd' off with the way we have been treated and the total and UTTER lack of understanding, even the moderators are now waving 20 year olds at us, I truly feel for a 9 year journey at ANY age but at 20 you have the luxury of 9 years, I feel lucky if I have 9 months!! Seriously p'd off and once again the usual BS that we come up against every day.

I wish you all the very very best of luck on your journeys and if you manage to magic up 9 years for trying please le me know.

I am staying away from here now, too upset and distressed by yet another slap in the face.

if anyone wants to befriend on FB please send me a pm and I will check the messages in a few days - if I don't get banned for being rude!!


----------



## xck30

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a123/ItzMeShan/Anniversary/anniversary.jpg


----------



## Reb S

Miss C don't go! What's happened? I'm sure we can sort it out x


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Ha! FFF has just put me in the crosshairs! My anniversary with OH today - 4 glorious years! Off back to bed for a ...snuggle...! x

Happy anniversary Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Anniversary Reb...and Miss C ...I did send you a private message


----------



## Reb S

OMG :wedding: OMG


----------



## GraceFace

Reb S said:


> OMG :wedding: OMG

Happy Anniversary! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C, please don't go! I will miss you waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much :cry:


----------



## samiam

Happy Anniversary, Reb!!


----------



## pip7890

Happy Anniversary Reb

Pip x


----------



## Nise

:hi: all - am still here! just not had any surfing time.

Happy Anniversary Reb and here's to lots more happy years ahead.

Miss_C - what has happened? Don't let it spoil things, you belong here with us and we'll all miss you. 

Sorry I've been awol girls, I have just been completely snowed under with to much work - things are easing a little now but still busy.

Am expecting :witch: for the weekend.


----------



## truly_blessed

Hope you're enjoying your anniversay Reb


----------



## Reb S

Hey Nise - you're still in with a chance....
We came home early from our celebrations, having been shopping for AN ENGAGEMENT RING!!!!! 
Thanks for your wishes, ladies,
Reb x


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> Hey Nise - you're still in with a chance....
> We came home early from our celebrations, having been shopping for AN ENGAGEMENT RING!!!!!
> Thanks for your wishes, ladies,
> Reb x

Agghhhh Congratulations Reb. Hope you found a lovely ring, how exciting. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Congratulations Reb!!! that's lovely news!!! :hugs: spill the beans what is it like??

Mine is really simple....platinum band with a 0.66 emerald cut diamond. 

AFM - had a bit of a temp jump this morning...still not sure if 9po or 11dpo so not too excited AF should be here between Monday and Wednesday :wacko:

Nise I thought your chart looked really good this month :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> AFM - had a bit of a temp jump this morning...still not sure if 9po or 11dpo so not too excited AF should be here between Monday and Wednesday :wacko:

Glowstar.......Excuse me? Did you call that a BIT of a temperature jump?! Really really hope it stays up there. However, I've learnt to my cost the perils of getting excited that your chart is sending you messages (remember my triphasic chart that gave rise to my crash into depression in March?) so STOP STALKING YOUR CHART, I know you've probably been back to look at it about half a dozen times since this morning :haha:

Miss_C? Twinny? PLEASE be there. I have thought lots about your altercation with the administrator and will try to PM you today. If not today, then tomorrow. Your chart looks too cruel: a big temp rise on cd1, shame, I hate ttc. Love Spoomie (Twinny) xxx


----------



## herbie

hi ...can i join you lovely ladies
need all the support i can get
i"m 40 , 41 this year and my DH is 47
had a TR done april08 and got a BFP jan09 and had my lil man sept09
i got pg again aug10 but unfortunately lost him at 19 weeks due to cord strangulation
so trying again and hopefully gonna get another BFP!!!!


----------



## herbie

just wanted to know if any of you are using natural supplements?
DHEA? or anything else?
didn"t take anything last time but wondered being a bit older lol
if my eggs need a helping hand !!!


----------



## Spoomie

herbie said:


> just wanted to know if any of you are using natural supplements?
> DHEA? or anything else?
> didn"t take anything last time but wondered being a bit older lol
> if my eggs need a helping hand !!!

Hi Herbie

Welcome to the place none of wishes we were. This is just a quick reply as I too have a toddler so little time to reply during the day  So sorry for your loss, 19 weeks must be terrible. I am just 43 and my son is 2, going to be 3 in August. I was pregnant in August last year and lost at 12+2 last November, the day before our scan. I have really really struggled to come to terms with my loss, wondering if it was my last chance or if I'll be able to get pregnant again. Since January this year I have been seeing a herbalist and am taking her tincture, along with vitex, EPO/flaxseed oil, fish oils, zinc, vitamin C, pre-natal vitamin, and latterly, started taking DHEA too. Still no good news to share I'm afraid, but she has also added herbs for depression and I definitely think that has helped - aside from the expected downs which I still suffer periodically. I am trying to keep the faith, she herself fell pregnant naturally at 47 after suffering mc so when I go to see her she assures me that I am still young, which helps enormously! Join us and share your journey, I can testify that this community (especially our thread) gives unending an invaluable support when the rest of the world makes you feel like there is no hope.

I too am on cd9, let's hope this is a 9 month cycle for both of us

Spoomie xxx


----------



## Reb S

Hello all and thanks SO much for your lovely wishes! What a nice surprise for me, I didn't think he'd ever do it! We haven't chosen a ring yet, but like yours, Glowie, it'll be simple - platinum with a single set stone. Blimey!
Right - 
Glowie, your chart looks fab...keeping fingers crossed.
Spoomie I hope your twinny comes back too. You're sounding good, here's to a nice :coolio: eggie growing right now!
Nise - I haven't stalked your chart yet today - did she get you?
Herbie you're most welcome! What a story - I'm so sorry for your loss, you must have been devastated. I'm so glad you have a little one - what a SWEETIE! I'm also seeing a herbalist, acupuncturist although I've been a bit lax this month; I'm also taking posh (and expensive!) vitamins; tried soy this month, but it just made me ovulate a day early, so giving up with that! Anyway, very good luck with your journey and stay on board for lots of support and fun x


----------



## Spoomie

Yes Reb, feeling better this month. Thanks. Maybe just time that's healing, but starting to run again has most definitely been hugely beneficial to my state of mind. Acupuncture is next on my list  Also been doing fertility self massage the past couple of days so will see what that does for my chances!

Belated congratulations, what happy news. I'll start searching for a nice hat.....  x


----------



## herbie

thanks so much for your relpy hun
lets hope its our month 
and theres lots of BFPs !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Herbie....welcome to the BEST and most SUPPORTIVE thread on BNB :hugs:
So sorry for your loss....that must have been devastating...thank god you have your little man :hugs: you'll get plenty of support TTCAL here :winkwink:

Spoomie...you are so right...not getting giddy because felt really crampy today...AF type cramps so as per usual even though I would love to say I am in...I am pretty sure I will be out....in....out....shake it all about :haha:
When I get to this stage dpo I just want to know...either BFP or MOVE ON!!! 

Reb....good luck picking that bling :kiss:


----------



## jeniwi

Had really bad cramps last week and was convinced AF was on the way but still not here. Back to testing once a week just to be sure and waiting. 

Thought sure that I had ovulated a few weeks ago but obviously not. Or maybe I'm having anovolatory cycles??


----------



## jeniwi

Spoomie said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to know if any of you are using natural supplements?
> DHEA? or anything else?
> didn"t take anything last time but wondered being a bit older lol
> if my eggs need a helping hand !!!
> 
> Hi Herbie
> 
> Welcome to the place none of wishes we were. This is just a quick reply as I too have a toddler so little time to reply during the day  So sorry for your loss, 19 weeks must be terrible. I am just 43 and my son is 2, going to be 3 in August. I was pregnant in August last year and lost at 12+2 last November, the day before our scan. I have really really struggled to come to terms with my loss, wondering if it was my last chance or if I'll be able to get pregnant again. Since January this year I have been seeing a herbalist and am taking her tincture, along with vitex, EPO/flaxseed oil, fish oils, zinc, vitamin C, pre-natal vitamin, and latterly, started taking DHEA too. Still no good news to share I'm afraid, but she has also added herbs for depression and I definitely think that has helped - aside from the expected downs which I still suffer periodically. I am trying to keep the faith, she herself fell pregnant naturally at 47 after suffering mc so when I go to see her she assures me that I am still young, which helps enormously! Join us and share your journey, I can testify that this community (especially our thread) gives unending an invaluable support when the rest of the world makes you feel like there is no hope.
> 
> I too am on cd9, let's hope this is a 9 month cycle for both of us
> 
> Spoomie xxxClick to expand...

Wow, cool about your herbalist following naturally pregnant at 47. :))))))


----------



## herbie

i have a question for you lovely ladies
is it ok to just stop taking DHEA?
i have been taking it for 9 days now and the mood swings are horrendous ans also starting to lose my hair and i can"t have that!!! lol
does anyone know how long it stays in your system?


----------



## jeniwi

Loving the idea of lots of ladies having 9 month cycles :)


----------



## GraceFace

herbie said:


> i have a question for you lovely ladies
> is it ok to just stop taking DHEA?
> i have been taking it for 9 days now and the mood swings are horrendous ans also starting to lose my hair and i can"t have that!!! lol
> does anyone know how long it stays in your system?

Yes, it is okay to stop. Sorry you had ill effects with it! Dunno how long it stays in your system, but possibly drinking a lot of water will help flush your system.

Reb: Yay on the ring shopping! So exciting!

Will be chart stalking the rest of you lovely Ladies! have a great weekend!


----------



## samiam

Welcome Herbie! So sorry to hear about your loss. :( 

Everyone else: HI! :wave: Taking a break from the shag-fest. Day two and other than a few rug burns, we're holding up just fine. :blush: Now. As long as that egg makes an appearance tomorrow or Sunday. . . :coolio:


----------



## GraceFace

samiam said:


> Welcome Herbie! So sorry to hear about your loss. :(
> 
> Everyone else: HI! :wave: Taking a break from the shag-fest. Day two and other than a few rug burns, we're holding up just fine. :blush: Now. As long as that egg makes an appearance tomorrow or Sunday. . . :coolio:

FX'd for you! Shag-fest for us yesterday to, along with a lot of Mexican food! Not together, though. :haha

Not sure what is going on this month, but I'm having fun practicing!


----------



## truly_blessed

we need to see a picture of that ring as soon as you get it on your finger Reb. Mine's in here and I didn't even know he'd bought it, chose it all by himself, clever boy.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1096359644144.2016954.1081195723&l=0a59377086


----------



## samiam

Grace: Strange chart you have this month. Are you temping vaginally? Is your room really warm this cycle? 

We had some Mexican food too, but we're also having a delayed cinco de mayo party tomorrow, which will be fun. When I was at the dollar store buying cheapie preg tests, I found some cute margarita glasses with cactus on the stems. I'll be drinking grapefruit juice, but at least it will be from a cute glass! Enjoy your shagathon!

Truly: GORGEOUS ring!


----------



## Glowstar

Truly...gorgeous ring :kiss: you lucky girl.....just noticed (not that I am nosey but your surname is the same as mine) and I am in the Northwest too :winkwink:


----------



## xck30

I 've just passed to say hello...


----------



## xck30

I am waiting for pre-seed and c+
I gonna use them 
It is my first time
cross finger


----------



## truly_blessed

Glowstar said:


> Truly...gorgeous ring :kiss: you lucky girl.....just noticed (not that I am nosey but your surname is the same as mine) and I am in the Northwest too :winkwink:

ooooooo we could be distant relatives


----------



## truly_blessed

xck30 said:


> I am waiting for pre-seed and c+
> I gonna use them
> It is my first time
> cross finger

We have tried both, the pre-seed is a bit arkward as you need to get the tubes out which takes away some of the 'spur of the moment' but it is a better consistancy than c+

We used c+ this cycle.


----------



## Reb S

Graceface and Samiam - sounds like there's lots of hot stuff going down at the moment! Keep it up, ladies! The torch had sputtered out here now, but I think OH has other plans now that he's feeling so romantic!
Truly - GORGEOUS ring, gorgeous hubby too! It's so nice to see your face! That's lovely Scotland, my favourite place, we're going on holiday there in the summer. Anyone know where the midgies don't go?!
xck30 - good luck with the pre-seed. My OH particularly liked Yes Baby, came with an applicator so it goes into places some lubes don't reach...!


----------



## Glowstar

We've been using conceive+...it gets EVERYWHERE :haha::blush:

I lived in Scotland for 17 years....never got bitten and I lived near Stirling :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

TRULY...I am loving the ring!!! Sent you a message on FB lol


----------



## maryanne67

gorgeous ring trulyblessed and congratulations ,welcome herbie :flower:

on a sadder note i am back ttc with you ladies sadly i am miscarrying today ,started lightly yesterday and wasn`t too worried however today it is heavy dark red blood with clots, and some serious cramping ,i am sad to say the least but just hoping my angel all comes out so so her little sole can fly high with all the other little angels,( i just have a feeling it was a girl) and so hopefully i can escape a d&c, i was 10+3 weeks , hoping i can get back to ov cycles quickly, i know that this will stir emotions for some ladies on here so i would just like to apologise if i cause any distress as it is not my intention, hubbys arent so good with feelings and emotions but i know that i can talk to you ladies, this is my first loss and i am at a loss and struggling at the moment to come to terms with it ,

and to every1 ttc may we all get our bfps :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Oh Maryanne, I'm SO sorry. You poor thing, loads of hugs. xxx And no, you're not distressing people - that's what we're here for. Lots of us have been through it and it definitely helps to post about it. There is a really good miscarriage support section on the site, too. xxx


----------



## LLbean

maryanne67....so sorry to hear... :(


----------



## Glowstar

Mary Anne, I am so very sorry:cry:


----------



## truly_blessed

so sorry MaryAnn. I think a lot of us here have been through losses at various stages and totally understand. Talk away hun :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

thanks girls x, i think after 6 succesful pregnancies even with my age i thought that it wouldnt go wrong i have been reading the miscarriage section especially the myths wondering if it was something i had done wrong, i will get my head round it i know it was my body saying something was wrong but that just doesnt help much as i know my angel is gone and just saying that i have an angel upsets me loads ,thanks for the support x


----------



## samiam

Maryanne,

I am soo sorry. What a sad day for you. We're here for you. It's definitely nothing that you've done.


----------



## Spoomie

Maryanne, so so sorry for your loss. I can only speak for myself, but I'm sure others would second it, you have no need to apologise for upsetting us by talking about your lost baby, that is why we come here, to offer and receive support. Come to us when you are feeling in need of a virtual shoulder to cry on. My husband can always tell when I'm typing on the forum as opposed to typing an email, I guess my typing must sound as though it has more purpose as he says, 'Are you on that forum again?'!!! He is (generally) great about my mc and ttc but I know he sometimes thinks, 'Why isn't she over it yet?'; they just don't feel the loss and the urgency to be pregnant that we feel as 'mature' Mummies/Mummies -in-waiting. No one here ever thinks (or at least never communicates) that! We are here to help x


----------



## GraceFace

Maryanne: so sorry for your loss, hun. :hugs:

Samiam: Two things going on. First, the temps have been pretty extreme here so at night when the temps were at 62 no heat was on in the house(lower temps), and when in the 30's heat was on and my temps went up. 
Second, my waking times vary from 4:30 in the morning to 8am. This is just how it is and I'd rather take a temp after 3 or more hours of sleep than at the same time every morning. I only adjusted 1 temp before deciding not to do it anymore.

Truly: I'm at work pouting because I can't bring up the link to see your ring! *"ACCESS DENIED"* OMG!!! *stomps feet*


----------



## pip7890

Maryanne I'm so sorry for your loss. Share away. 

Pip x


----------



## Desperado167

Maryanne,I am so sorry and so very sad to hear of your loss,sending u lots of love and hugs Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## jeniwi

MaryAnne sending you a hug.


----------



## samiam

GraceFace said:


> Samiam: Two things going on. First, the temps have been pretty extreme here so at night when the temps were at 62 no heat was on in the house(lower temps), and when in the 30's heat was on and my temps went up.
> Second, my waking times vary from 4:30 in the morning to 8am. This is just how it is and I'd rather take a temp after 3 or more hours of sleep than at the same time every morning. I only adjusted 1 temp before deciding not to do it anymore.

Grace: AH! So THAT's it! Makes perfect sense now. So all is good. :flower:

AFM: CD 14 and HUGE temp dip this morning! :happydance: I'm not getting too attached to the idea of O because I haven't had the same weird symptoms I've had in the past few weird cycles (super sore boobs and intense O pain), but maybe that's because I'm on the maca and have been doing acupuncture etc. Temps have seemed more stable all around. Oh hell, who am I kidding, yes I bloody am attached to the flippin idea that today or tomorrow that huevo will hop into the chute and find all of the :spermy:s waiting there. 

Anyway. . . Shagfest day three. No oh-my-god-I'm-ovulating-let's-have-a-fight-now issues and we're both still smiling. Getting ready for a party tonight and I promised OH that I'd wear some new sexy underwear under my dress that he could only see after the fete. :blush: So he's grinning like a kid. It's cute. 

Also, Miss C and LL and I are on a top-secret Facebook group page. I promise that it is secret, as in no-one who hasn't been permitted into the group by me can even see that the group exists. We'd love to have you join us on there. No-one knows that OH and I are ttc, so it's very secret. If you're interested, PM me with your fb name and I will add you. Miss C says that she's not coming back on here. :cry:


----------



## Morgans19

LOL Samiam - Im on Day 13, first peak, Im out tonight too, like your thinking girl )) ENJOY and good luck, we on the same "train" then at the moment choooo choooo )


----------



## Morgans19

maryanne67 said:


> gorgeous ring trulyblessed and congratulations ,welcome herbie :flower:
> 
> on a sadder note i am back ttc with you ladies sadly i am miscarrying today ,started lightly yesterday and wasn`t too worried however today it is heavy dark red blood with clots, and some serious cramping ,i am sad to say the least but just hoping my angel all comes out so so her little sole can fly high with all the other little angels,( i just have a feeling it was a girl) and so hopefully i can escape a d&c, i was 10+3 weeks , hoping i can get back to ov cycles quickly, i know that this will stir emotions for some ladies on here so i would just like to apologise if i cause any distress as it is not my intention, hubbys arent so good with feelings and emotions but i know that i can talk to you ladies, this is my first loss and i am at a loss and struggling at the moment to come to terms with it ,
> 
> and to every1 ttc may we all get our bfps :dust:


So so sorry Maryanne just read your post with tears in my eyes - take care 
xx


----------



## samiam

Morgan: Go get that huevo! :coolio:


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry that Miss C isn't coming back. I'll PM you with my FB details as I'd like to keep in touch with her.

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Anyway. . . Shagfest day three. No oh-my-god-I'm-ovulating-let's-have-a-fight-now issues and we're both still smiling.

So funny Samian, I know exactly what you mean. I also seem to manage to engineer an altercation around that time, just to make sure I'm super stressed! It's good to know I've got company and it's normal, or at least I'm glad I'm not the only warped ttc out there!!! :haha:

Surprisingly, I'm far more relaxed this month (up to now, just got my first CBFM high today). I guess it's probably a combination of factors: after my last big dip into depression a few weeks ago I'm probably beginning to heal, but my body also feels far more harmonious, I am sure that running is a big part of that but I'm also cautiously hoping that it means my body is ready to be pregnant again. It feels like I have been fighting it ever since the mc and that has dissipated noticeably. I will NOT get carried away with this theory as I know there are dire consequences to doing so, but regardless of why it is, I'm feeling better than I have in months.

On a separate note, has anyone ever tried fertility self massage? I thought I might give it a go as it's free unlike all the other things I invest our money in, in the quest!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Spoomie, so glad you are feeling better, a relaxed mind and body has to be a winning combination. I posted a link a week or so ago about Macs and also self fertility massage, it's definitely something I am interested in having a go at and as you say it's free and quite sure very relaxing. I might train OH to do it! 
Still not sure how many days past ov I am, very frustrating at this stage, I really just want to move on now!


----------



## herbie

evening ladies
just wondered if anyone has used or is using maca
and if so where did they get it from?


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Herbie, quite a few if us are I think, I got mine off eBay it's a swansons one, think it was about £7 inc p&p. I am only taking 500mg at the moment as started it after ov. I believe you are supposed to stop taking it during af to let your body flush everything out naturally. My OH is taking it to and think we will both up the amount we take for next cycle. The powder form is supposed to be more potent and better but heard it tastes awful so quite happy to stick to the capsules for now x


----------



## samiam

Herbie: I am taking maca too and it seems to have made my temps very even and nice. We shall see what happens. I got it at my local health food store, though. Here in America. 


Spoomie & Glowstar: I am interested in learning how to do the fertility self massage. Where is your link, Glowie?

Spoomie: I am so glad that you are feeling better. I'm having a great month too. I swear that it's the running. It calms me right the f down and I sleep better etc. And I know it's good for my potential PCOS, so. . . 

AFM: Anyone have the experience where, right after sex on the day of O (or right before), that you got completely and utterly totally hot as hell afterward? I'm just roasting and cannot seem to cool down. And, as this is day three and it was the second time today, it's not as if we were swinging from the chandelier while doing it. Ideas?


----------



## herbie

thanks girls
just ordered the swanson one glowstar
just hope it works for us :thumbup:

had a look in holland and barrett but they only do horny goat weed with maca
is it the same?


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> evening ladies
> just wondered if anyone has used or is using maca
> and if so where did they get it from?

Hi herbie,dh started the Maca powder last week,was just taking half a teaspoon with pineapple juice for the first three days,and he was fine,then we tried to up it to almost a teaspoon,he was in a really bad mood and had awful road-rage,also had heart palpitations ,not good,:nope:So we went back down to half a teaspoon,seems better now but very stressed so just have to watch and see ,good luck,hope this helps,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

is it only for the hubbys hun or us as well?


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> is it only for the hubbys hun or us as well?

Just read somewhere that both the male and the female can take it ,:hugs:Think it helps balance the hormones,xxxxxx


----------



## herbie

thanks hun
tried DHEA and it made me moody, depressed and my hair started t fall out!!!
gutted!!!!!! but i can"t be bald lol :haha: it wasn"t loads od hair but i did notice it and after reading the side effects , thought that is just typical as the side effects are quite rare


----------



## Reb S

Morning all,
I would join the FB bunch, but I'm not on it and don't want to start! OH spends ages on it! I'll PM Miss C and maybe you can keep us all in touch.

Maryanne - I hope you're feeling okay - NO it was nothing you did. I know that feeling well and with my due date up next week I'm STILL thinking, oh I carried that heavy thing, I ate that naughty chocolate, I didn't love it enough - horrible nonsense. Anyway, lots of hugs and hope to see you TTC again soon x
Spoomie - glad to hear that you're feeling so much better! Keep it up, girl!
Glowie - your chart still looks good to me - I'm keeping fingers crossed for you -:af:
Desperado - yikes, I hope hubby's okay now - that Maca sounds very potent!
Herbie - I like the sound of horny goat!!! That's me last week! 
x


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> thanks hun
> tried DHEA and it made me moody, depressed and my hair started t fall out!!!
> gutted!!!!!! but i can"t be bald lol :haha: it wasn"t loads od hair but i did notice it and after reading the side effects , thought that is just typical as the side effects are quite rare

Scary or wot ,hope the maca agrees with u Hun,good luck :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Reb s ,am sure he will be fine,as long as he's up and running for o within the next week ,:hugs:


----------



## herbie

thanks hunni:hugs:
i am rattling with all these pills and potions lol:haha:
hope they work!!!
never bothered with anything before , but just thought i"ll give those eggys a helping hand :)


----------



## Glowstar

Sam - If you do a search on Youtube you will find a couple of videos on it, think your supposed to do it after AF up to ovulation, looks pretty easy and relaxing to do. I suppose any sort of massage around that area can only be a good thing to get the blood flowing etc.

Desperado - OH and I have been fine on the Maca, not sure what we will be like if we up the dosage though, that's why we only started on 500mg and then gradually increase it. 

AFM.....well having a 'Spoomie' chart where FF is telling me chart is possibly triphasic on CD23 :dohh: to be honest pretty sure it's not :winkwink: tested this morning and BFN so really just waiting for the witch to arrive. That part is bugging me though as now might have an extra wait because of that freak temp on CD15....still not 100% if O'd on CD13 or CD15 which could prolong AF's appearance :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> thanks hunni:hugs:
> i am rattling with all these pills and potions lol:haha:
> hope they work!!!
> never bothered with anything before , but just thought i"ll give those eggys a helping hand :)

Same here,but anythings worth a shot,am on aspirin vit b ,folic acid and ,pregnacare ,also royal jelly,hoping something can help.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

:rofl: for the horny goat Maca & welcome to the newbies. This thread chugs along at a rate of knots so I've just spent ages catching up and now can't remember who did what! :rofl: I'll have to take notes next time - another downside to be over 40! 

Marianne, I am so sorry to hear about your loss - must have been a really dark time for you, sadly most of us here are familiar with loss - let's hope we'll all be familiar with gain very soon. 

Well CD1 here flaming witch flew in at lunch time, one day later than she was supposed to. I'm going to stop ttc so hard for a while, I'll still be around but I'm just gonna take things easy, no temping this month - gonna just try getting on with life and finding the "joy without a baby" that I used to have. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!

I'm totally disgusted with my chart today. We turned off the heat again due to beautiful daytime temps and left it off overnight. Now my chart just looks like pretty mountains. Egads! :dohh:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> AFM.....well having a 'Spoomie' chart where FF is telling me chart is possibly triphasic on CD23 :dohh: to be honest pretty sure it's not :winkwink: tested this morning and BFN so really just waiting for the witch to arrive. That part is bugging me though as now might have an extra wait because of that freak temp on CD15....still not 100% if O'd on CD13 or CD15 which could prolong AF's appearance :wacko:

Hey Glowstar, damn her FFF. I hate her that she raises your hopes like that. I was so excited to check out your chart this am, and disappointed to see a drop. Really hope it goes up again tomorrow xx


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie & Glowstar: I am interested in learning how to do the fertility self massage. Where is your link, Glowie?

Hi Sam

I will check out Glowstar's video later as all the clips I found were promotions trying to get you to buy their instructional video! The following link I found had a good step by step written guide. Hope it helps x

https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/massage-for-fertility.html

PS My longest run so far since mc this morning, 55 mins. It felt like a marathon though, gosh, I'm sooooo out of shape! :-( Hoping that running again actually helps with ttc because it's what my body is used to, but at the very least it is making me feel better xx


----------



## Glowstar

GraceFace said:


> Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!
> 
> I'm totally disgusted with my chart today. We turned off the heat again due to beautiful daytime temps and left it off overnight. Now my chart just looks like pretty mountains. Egads! :dohh:

You could have O'd on CD13 with a FB rise.....might take a couple more temps in to give you crosshairs :thumbup:

Spoomie - I know...dreaded temp drop, although to be honest I feel really OK about it. I suppose I am getting to the stage that the further along TTC gets the more I feel that surely the laws of averages must mean I am getting closer to a BFP right? :winkwink: although this cycle would have been nice as the EDD would have been 16th January which was the day I buried my Dad.....maybe it's a good thing to be bfn, bit depressing that date really :winkwink: 

Nise, so sorry the dreaded witch go you...I won't be far behind you. Your chart looked really nice too, maybe a bit of ntnp would be a good thing...for all of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> PS My longest run so far since mc this morning, 55 mins. It felt like a marathon though, gosh, I'm sooooo out of shape! :-( Hoping that running again actually helps with ttc because it's what my body is used to, but at the very least it is making me feel better xx

Spoomie: I know what you mean. God it is sooo much harder to get back into shape than it is to stay in shape! Congrats on the longer run. I am convinced that it will help us TTC. It increases blood flow to the area and it keeps estrogen levels in check, which can only help, right? Thanks for the link!

Glowstar: Hmm. It does look triphasic. I hate when you have to wait for FF to figure stuff out. Thanks for the link!

Grace: Since I started doing the vag temping, I've noticed that the room temp doesn't matter so much. Something to consider. 

AFM: We are limping toward the finish line here. I think my thighs might just break from all of the :sex: and the fact that I've been working out a bit more this week. Temps flew up this morning, so I think O day was yesterday, which means that we may have at least timed it right. TH, F, and twice yesterday. Here's hoping. And here's hoping that I make it through the tww without losing the plot again. :thumbup:

American Mothers. Happy Mothers' Day to all of you. We are all mothers (to children or to angels). :flower:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Marianne, I feel for you, hun. It took us ten months to catch the egg after we mc but we did it and I am sure you will too. Give yourself all of the time you need.

Sorry to hear about Miss C.

To those waiting for the next cycle, remember every regular cycle is an indication that you are still in the running. Don't give up!

Things are still going well here. (Knock on wood)

Happy Mother's Day since I know those who don't have children they can hold are all mothers in their hearts.


----------



## Morgans19

I'll be with you on the TWW sam! Think I ov'd today will see what temp says in morning. Think we'll Bd tonight just for luck!! Then fingers crossed and let the symptom spotting and mind overdrive begin!!!


----------



## samiam

Morgans19 said:


> I'll be with you on the TWW sam! Think I ov'd today will see what temp says in morning. Think we'll Bd tonight just for luck!! Then fingers crossed and let the symptom spotting and mind overdrive begin!!!

Morgans: SO we can keep one another sane, then, right?? :)


----------



## GraceFace

Spoomie - Thanks for posting that link. Congrats on your longest run yet! :thumbup:

Glowstar - Could very well be. I'll try to take my temps at the same time this week. Hopefully this week will look better.

Samiam - Good idea! I will start next cycle. Good luck to you here in the 2ww!

Morgans- Good luck to you as well! 

ciarhwyfar- Happy Mother's Day to you! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone. Just got home from work and it's time to crash until tomorrow.


----------



## Reb S

Hello all! Just a quick 'being dumb with technology again' but I can't ever find our thread now - it doesn't seem to be under 'groups and discussions' at the moment and I found it again under on the over 35's forum. Sorry to bring up this thorny subject!! But does anyone know how I can 'bookmark' it so I don't have to trawl through everything - or where it's actually living nowdays? 
Thanks, love thicko!
x


----------



## Reb S

Okay - now it's back in groups and discussions. Oh dearie me! 
Love Confused x


----------



## LLbean

I believe you should see it under your user CP and go to SUBSCRIBED THREADS....or you can click on QUICK LINKS and then on the drop down menu click on SUBSCRIBED THREADS


----------



## Reb S

LLBean, you're a star, thanks for sorting me out! x


----------



## LLbean

My pleasure :-D


----------



## Reb S

Lots of us girls on the 2ww right now - Morgans on cd15, Sam on 16 and me on 18 - anyone else? Glowie - are you still waiting? Are we going nuts? Are we shagged out?! Yes and yes.

Spoomie - sounds like your running is going really well. We're going to hit the swimming pool this week. (keep OH's little :spermy: cool too !)

Ciarhwyfar - glad all is going well! Have you seen Pip on the pregnancy forum? Hope she's good too! x

Graceface - my chart is a bit mad too - let's rejoice in our insane temperatures x

Nise - sorry she got you x

Well, I went totally insane this afternoon. I bought a VIP membership in FF and then spent about two hours trawling through charts to see if mine could possibly mean pregnancy! I am deluded, obsessed and could quote you my charts to within an inch of their lives. I shouldn't be allowed near a computer anymore. x


----------



## Glowstar

FYI, if you haven't subscribed it's in the 'thread tools' at the top of the thread :winkwink:

Well got my CD21 results back, not sure why but got results for FSH (4) and LH (3) too :shrug: not sure how accurate they are as thought they should be done on CD3...anyway progesterone is 37 which seems to be OK from what I can find out. 

Still waiting for witch to arrive, sure she'll be here tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> FYI, if you haven't subscribed it's in the 'thread tools' at the top of the thread :winkwink:
> 
> Well got my CD21 results back, not sure why but got results for FSH (4) and LH (3) too :shrug: not sure how accurate they are as thought they should be done on CD3...anyway progesterone is 37 which seems to be OK from what I can find out.
> 
> Still waiting for witch to arrive, sure she'll be here tomorrow :wacko:

Shame Glowstar :-( Well done though for not letting FFF get your hopes up, glad you were able to learn from my sorry tale! I was so disappointed to see another drop for you this morning, I had been visualising a lovely upward turn xx


----------



## Glowstar

It's thanks to you I didn't get excited spoomie, when you know the witch is on her way, you just know no matter what FFF says! She will be here tomorrow on time. Just need to get OH and his obviously lazy arse swimmers sorted now ha ha! X


----------



## pip7890

:wave: I'm here *Reb*! Off for my 12w scan and booking appointment on Friday. Finally starting to feel like I'm through the worst of the nausea although the retching is still hanging about. Still very bloated - there's a bump pic in my journal.

:dust: for all you ladies. I just know you will do it!

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Lots of us girls on the 2ww right now - Morgans on cd15, Sam on 16 and me on 18 - anyone else? Glowie - are you still waiting? Are we going nuts? Are we shagged out?! Yes and yes.
> 
> Well, I went totally insane this afternoon. I bought a VIP membership in FF and then spent about two hours trawling through charts to see if mine could possibly mean pregnancy! I am deluded, obsessed and could quote you my charts to within an inch of their lives. I shouldn't be allowed near a computer anymore. x

Reb: Oh dear oh dear. I'm flipping out myself already too. Shit. AND hey, don't worry about your FF thing. I did that the first month I joined FF and every fricking month afterward there is at least one day when I spend hours doing that. Feel free to hit up my chart to see if you think it means that I'm with child. :haha: But only do it if it helps your obsession. I'm not going anywhere near looking at charts until the weekend. :nope:



Glowstar said:


> It's thanks to you I didn't get excited spoomie, when you know the witch is on her way, you just know no matter what FFF says! She will be here tomorrow on time. Just need to get OH and his obviously lazy arse swimmers sorted now ha ha! X

Glowstar: Sigh. I hate that stupid effin witch.


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> It's thanks to you I didn't get excited spoomie, when you know the witch is on her way, you just know no matter what FFF says! She will be here tomorrow on time. Just need to get OH and his obviously lazy arse swimmers sorted now ha ha! X

I notice from your chart that she's not here yet Glowie and your temp has rallied a bit today, not like previous chart...... Is FFF still telling you it may be triphasic? Is your hope renewed or do you think it's the soy and that af is still coming? x


----------



## xck30

hi gilrs
I've just received the pre-ssed and the c+ and 50 Ovulation Tests

questions now, If you know:
1. after I have no more applicatos... what can I do?
2. we have problem with the sperm (oligo-astheno-teratospermia)
is any girl here which has semen problem but BFP after using lubricants?

thanks again
I'd like to inform you soon my BFP 

We try hadlry ... ttc#2


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> It's thanks to you I didn't get excited spoomie, when you know the witch is on her way, you just know no matter what FFF says! She will be here tomorrow on time. Just need to get OH and his obviously lazy arse swimmers sorted now ha ha! X
> 
> I notice from your chart that she's not here yet Glowie and your temp has rallied a bit today, not like previous chart...... Is FFF still telling you it may be triphasic? Is your hope renewed or do you think it's the soy and that af is still coming? xClick to expand...

Nope not here yet :shrug: keep having waves of feeling that she's looming though. FFF has been telling me for a few days that my chart is possibly triphasic on CD23....it still is telling me that. Question is...am I 15dpo or 13dpo....I def think I O'd on CD13...research agree's even with that FB rise @ 2dpo..(had one at 2dpo last cycle, just not as extreme) advanced thinks it's CD15.....but if I take the CD14 temp out...CD13 :wacko::wacko:
Either way 13dpo or 15dpo it's still telling me it's possibly triphasic on CD23 :haha::haha: Last time I took Soy it didn't affect my LP at all...FF has my average as 13days.


----------



## Jax41

Heeellllooooooo!! Just catching up!!

I'm CD25 but have no idea when AF is due as I had a short cycle (25 days) last month and a usual one (30) the previous. Who knows:shrug:. Have NO symptoms at all. Be good if it's a BFP but I very much doubt it as rather shame faced to admit, after those that are shagged out, only managed one (yes you've read that correctly) BD :growlmad: and I had such good Ov signs too....what a waste of a cycle..... Never mind hope the witch shows up soon and then I can get cracking again!!!:happydance:

Feel a bit out of the loop with you all that I'm not FFing and charting, is it a good thing to do or is ignorance bliss??x


----------



## GraceFace

Reb: Thinking about buying a membership myself. I'm sure I'll be storming through the charts as well! Temps looking more steady the last 2 days. I'm sure it was due to the change in weather.

Glow: I have yet to stalk your chart today, but will be doing so shortly. Hope the witch keeps her distance this time!

Pip: Yay! Keep the bump pics coming!


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> [
> Nope not here yet :shrug: keep having waves of feeling that she's looming though. FFF has been telling me for a few days that my chart is possibly triphasic on CD23....it still is telling me that. Question is...am I 15dpo or 13dpo....I def think I O'd on CD13...research agree's even with that FB rise @ 2dpo..(had one at 2dpo last cycle, just not as extreme) advanced thinks it's CD15.....but if I take the CD14 temp out...CD13 :wacko::wacko:
> Either way 13dpo or 15dpo it's still telling me it's possibly triphasic on CD23 :haha::haha: Last time I took Soy it didn't affect my LP at all...FF has my average as 13days.

Glowie: I thought that you Oed on Cd15, but you know your own body, so. . . Either way, I am hoping that it is triphasic and it is looking pretty good, girl! :thumbup:

AFM:  Thank God I'm taking the vag temps along with the mouth ones this month. They really don't change all that much, which is calming. And today, when the mouth one went down slightly, the vag one went up. Strange. But it's so confusing that it's keeping me from freaking out (yet). Hope you're all doing well! Any ideas to encourage implantation?


----------



## Reb S

Hello ladies! Have a peek at my chart if you want to see nutty temperatures! And I wasn't even going to temp this month...oops. Anyway, I've got the highest temp I've ever had and I'm not sick, so my progesterone pumps must be blasting away. Hope there's a bean in there to get blasted!
Anyway,
Hello Pip - loving your bump! Keep 'em coming, I love it when our pregnant ladies pop (pip!) in to say hi.
Jax - GET SHAGGING, girl! And yes, you're better off not charting, except maybe pee sticks or else you get obsessed like me. :headspin: Come on, Graceface, join the FF VIP crowd and waste hours of your life trawling charts!
Sam - good to know I'm not the only one getting chart-mad - I think Glowie's chart looks good - anyone else? 
xck30 - as to applicators, LOOK AWAY SQUEAMISH PEOPLE - turkey baster?! I'm sure the other ladies here will come up with some lovely other ideas...! As to the sperm issue, I'm completely ignorant about it, I'm afraid, but good luck!
x


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Hello ladies! Have a peek at my chart if you want to see nutty temperatures! And I wasn't even going to temp this month...oops. Anyway, I've got the highest temp I've ever had and I'm not sick, so my progesterone pumps must be blasting away. Hope there's a bean in there to get blasted!
> x

I sure hope that MY progesterone pumps turn the F on here soon! Your chart looks GREAT, hon! I also think that Glowie's looks really good too. :dust:


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Ladies,

Im a bit confused with my chart too and FF doesnt seem to know when I Ov'd!! Monitor peaked days 13 14, as normal! Highs for 3 days before then, only one pos OPK Day 13 in line with by CBFM Peak, but a temp dip Day 12 and now I cant think if I felt any OV pain, felt pains on Day 14 so now confused a bit!! :wacko: If I did OV on day 12 dont think we BD on time, cos of low sc, I thought in my wisdom this month to hang of til first peak! so now in the TWW I think!! and totally confused dot com!!! :cry: Really think I am going to start vag temping next cycle.


----------



## samiam

Morgans19 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im a bit confused with my chart too and FF doesnt seem to know when I Ov'd!! Monitor peaked days 13 14, as normal! Highs for 3 days before then, only one pos OPK Day 13 in line with by CBFM Peak, but a temp dip Day 12 and now I cant think if I felt any OV pain, felt pains on Day 14 so now confused a bit!! :wacko: If I did OV on day 12 dont think we BD on time, cos of low sc, I thought in my wisdom this month to hang of til first peak! so now in the TWW I think!! and totally confused dot com!!! :cry: Really think I am going to start vag temping next cycle.

Why did you choose to discard your temp on CD 14? Can I join your website totallyconfused.com?


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Nope not here yet :shrug: keep having waves of feeling that she's looming though. FFF has been telling me for a few days that my chart is possibly triphasic on CD23....it still is telling me that. Question is...am I 15dpo or 13dpo....I def think I O'd on CD13...research agree's even with that FB rise @ 2dpo..(had one at 2dpo last cycle, just not as extreme) advanced thinks it's CD15.....but if I take the CD14 temp out...CD13 :wacko::wacko:
> Either way 13dpo or 15dpo it's still telling me it's possibly triphasic on CD23 :haha::haha: Last time I took Soy it didn't affect my LP at all...FF has my average as 13days.

Tricky....your CP and CM would indicate cd13 but your temps would indicate cd15. I guess you know your body best, did it feel like you ovulated on cd13? I thought you were a CBFM girl? Can't see it on your chart, but even that can be a day out - how frustrating. I hate it when you go to bed thinking, tomorrow's temp will definitely tell me one way or the other, and then tomorrow's temp just leaves you even more in limbo! Praying for it to keep rising tomorrow Glowstar, but trying not to get too excited. Please fill in your chart early though!! xx


----------



## herbie

question for you girls 
has anyone used cb digi opks?
tested 3 oclock it was -
then did another at 6.30 it was - but alot darker
shud i do another tonight? or leave it till tomorrow night?
bit bothered i"ll miss the surge 
what do you think ladies? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

herbie said:


> question for you girls
> has anyone used cb digi opks?
> tested 3 oclock it was -
> then did another at 6.30 it was - but alot darker
> shud i do another tonight? or leave it till tomorrow night?
> bit bothered i"ll miss the surge
> what do you think ladies? xxxxxxxxx

I have read that you should leave approximately 8 hours between OPKs... yes test twice per day but leave more time...also they want you to hold the pee for 4 hours... so you only waited 3.5 hours


----------



## herbie

didn"t know that hun
thanks for that xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

so I would do one 4 hours from your last pee and for tomorrow you know...one between 11 an 3 and the other between 7 and 11


----------



## herbie

ok hun
thanks ladies i will do xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Morgans19

samiam said:


> Morgans19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im a bit confused with my chart too and FF doesnt seem to know when I Ov'd!! Monitor peaked days 13 14, as normal! Highs for 3 days before then, only one pos OPK Day 13 in line with by CBFM Peak, but a temp dip Day 12 and now I cant think if I felt any OV pain, felt pains on Day 14 so now confused a bit!! :wacko: If I did OV on day 12 dont think we BD on time, cos of low sc, I thought in my wisdom this month to hang of til first peak! so now in the TWW I think!! and totally confused dot com!!! :cry: Really think I am going to start vag temping next cycle.
> 
> Why did you choose to discard your temp on CD 14? Can I join your website totallyconfused.com?Click to expand...

Cos Glowstar thought I should :haha: and shes such an expert on these charts......course you can join me on totallyconfused.com! :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Morgans19 said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgans19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im a bit confused with my chart too and FF doesnt seem to know when I Ov'd!! Monitor peaked days 13 14, as normal! Highs for 3 days before then, only one pos OPK Day 13 in line with by CBFM Peak, but a temp dip Day 12 and now I cant think if I felt any OV pain, felt pains on Day 14 so now confused a bit!! :wacko: If I did OV on day 12 dont think we BD on time, cos of low sc, I thought in my wisdom this month to hang of til first peak! so now in the TWW I think!! and totally confused dot com!!! :cry: Really think I am going to start vag temping next cycle.
> 
> Why did you choose to discard your temp on CD 14? Can I join your website totallyconfused.com?Click to expand...
> 
> Cos Glowstar thought I should :haha: and shes such an expert on these charts......course you can join me on totallyconfused.com! :happydance:Click to expand...

I said that because you had been on a night out the night before and therefore it might not be an accurate temp due to less sleep/alcohol etc just to see if it gave a different interpretation. There doesn't seem to be a sustained shift at the moment to indicate ov :shrug: I would keep Bd,ing every couple of days if you can. Mind you, I am on the flipside of you......everything else indicates Ov except for the CBFM which just gave me a whole load of highs and no Peak, clearly that is wrong as the CD21 test and temps prove I have Ov'd :wacko: It's frustrating when ALL the signs don't align :growlmad: 
Have you done anything different, like sleeping with the window open etc? 

Spoomie - I have put all the lovely CBFM results in now...no peak...all highs...used old sticks from CD18, (stupid machine still gave me highs!) as knew I had already O'd, in fact that was the other reason I went with research setting with O on CD13 because the two strongest lines on the sticks were CD12 & CD13, we did the extra BD on CD15 when my temp dropped.....but I clearly remember thinking that CP was NOT fertile and had white sticky CM. I took Soy.....it works like Clomid...maybe I O'd twice :rofl::rofl:
Anyhoo, none of it really matters I suppose will just see what temps do tomorrow :wacko:

Off to stalk everyone else's charts as fed up of looking at mine now :coffee:


----------



## Glowstar

Sam - I think you O'd on CD14.....just praying your temp goes up a tad...keep with the vag temps, think I will do the same next time :hugs:

Reb - Your chart looks FREAKIN' awesome.....don't skip any temps just in case something mega exciting happens :kiss:


----------



## truly_blessed

funnily enough i had highs from day 12 to day 20 this cycle and ran out of sticks so no idea when ov was but its usually around 17. the eggy was very evidently released at some stage though


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Spoomie - I have put all the lovely CBFM results in now...no peak...all highs...used old sticks from CD18, (stupid machine still gave me highs!) as knew I had already O'd, in fact that was the other reason I went with research setting with O on CD13 because the two strongest lines on the sticks were CD12 & CD13, we did the extra BD on CD15 when my temp dropped.....but I clearly remember thinking that CP was NOT fertile and had white sticky CM. I took Soy.....it works like Clomid...maybe I O'd twice :rofl::rofl:
> Anyhoo, none of it really matters I suppose will just see what temps do tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> Off to stalk everyone else's charts as fed up of looking at mine now :coffee:

Hi Glowstar

I was sure you were a CBFM girl! I really wish I'd thought of feeding it old sticks last month when I knew I'd missed my freak early ovulation! Instead, like a mug, I went out to spend this month's mortgage payment at Boots as I didn't order from Amazon in time! 

If you're stalking, check mine out. Confused. I KNOW I ovulated yesterday, had convincing EWCM for the first time really since mc (I have never been so pleased to see a big blob of EWCM  I was almost hyperventilating) and also ovulation pain all day yesterday till late afternoon. Very puzzled to see that my temp hadn't gone up this am. I temp vaginally and at same time every day (or within 15 mins if my DS wakes me and I adjust on FFF) Hoping to see a big shift tomorrow. I'm putting this resurgence of good signs down to running again, waking my body from its hibernation of depression and reminding it that we're still alive and have work to do  xx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Reb - Your chart looks FREAKIN' awesome.....don't skip any temps just in case something mega exciting happens :kiss:

Hey Reb, Glowstar is right, this is amazing, please God it lasts. Would be so amazing if you got good news, especially this month. it doesn't follow any of your other charts. Keep your feet on the ground (metaphorically), but don't go lifting anything heavy (literally) xx :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

*TO SPOOMIE* from Miss_C:
Please send hugs to everyone, especially spoomie my twinny who sent me a wonderful wonderful PM and I considered coming back after reading it until I read that post.(referring to a new post on her request to move us back)


----------



## LLbean

REB... I agree, your chart looks FABULOUS! FXd for you!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samiam

Glowstar: Thanks hon! Please dear dog let my temps go up tomorrow! They did go up on the vag chart, which, oddly enough, seems to be almost the mirror opposite of the mouth chart. Very confusing to me. I've also been getting all highs and no peak. Do I understand correctly that I can save and use old sticks next month when the thing asks me to feed it before/after I O? That's VERY cool if true. 

Morgans: I see. It all makes sense now. Thanks for allowing me into your confused club! :wacko:

Spoomie:  You do sound strong and healthy! Hurrah!! Running is making me feel so much better too. Was there a weather shift that might have affected your temp?


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Spoomie - I have put all the lovely CBFM results in now...no peak...all highs...used old sticks from CD18, (stupid machine still gave me highs!) as knew I had already O'd, in fact that was the other reason I went with research setting with O on CD13 because the two strongest lines on the sticks were CD12 & CD13, we did the extra BD on CD15 when my temp dropped.....but I clearly remember thinking that CP was NOT fertile and had white sticky CM. I took Soy.....it works like Clomid...maybe I O'd twice :rofl::rofl:
> Anyhoo, none of it really matters I suppose will just see what temps do tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> Off to stalk everyone else's charts as fed up of looking at mine now :coffee:
> 
> Hi Glowstar
> 
> I was sure you were a CBFM girl! I really wish I'd thought of feeding it old sticks last month when I knew I'd missed my freak early ovulation! Instead, like a mug, I went out to spend this month's mortgage payment at Boots as I didn't order from Amazon in time!
> 
> If you're stalking, check mine out. Confused. I KNOW I ovulated yesterday, had convincing EWCM for the first time really since mc (I have never been so pleased to see a big blob of EWCM  I was almost hyperventilating) and also ovulation pain all day yesterday till late afternoon. Very puzzled to see that my temp hadn't gone up this am. I temp vaginally and at same time every day (or within 15 mins if my DS wakes me and I adjust on FFF) Hoping to see a big shift tomorrow. I'm putting this resurgence of good signs down to running again, waking my body from its hibernation of depression and reminding it that we're still alive and have work to do  xxClick to expand...

:haha: I was the same as you...nearly bought another box of sticks from Lloyds Pharmacy and then saw the price and decided against it :winkwink:
Your chart will prob be like mine...you'll prob get a temp jump today and not Ov on the day you thought you did :dohh: You look very well covered so far with Bd'ing...will check later to hopefully see a temp jump this morning :thumbup:

AFM - stupid witch must be on her way...temp drop and woke with period farts and cramps :haha: oh well......bloody 14 day LP is a good thing but makes things drag on and on and on when you just want to know!! I will be placing my Ebay order for more CBFFFFFM sticks later today. Going to try Soy again and up my dosage of Maca and try Vag temps and see how things play out in Cycle #8. Will update later with a ' ding dong the witch is here' :wacko:


----------



## herbie

morning everyone
did a test last night it was -
but this morning i got my smiley face!!!! yeah!!!!!
didn"t think you could use fmu but reading the indtructions it said most women prefer to use it:wacko:
so guess what we"ll be doing today?:blush::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> morning everyone
> did a test last night it was -
> but this morning i got my smiley face!!!! yeah!!!!!
> didn"t think you could use fmu but reading the indtructions it said most women prefer to use it:wacko:
> so guess what we"ll be doing today?:blush::happydance:

Go herbie go,:happydance::happydance: good luck Hun,:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> [
> AFM - stupid witch must be on her way...temp drop and woke with period farts and cramps :haha: oh well......bloody 14 day LP is a good thing but makes things drag on and on and on when you just want to know!! I will be placing my Ebay order for more CBFFFFFM sticks later today. Going to try Soy again and up my dosage of Maca and try Vag temps and see how things play out in Cycle #8. Will update later with a ' ding dong the witch is here' :wacko:

Shame Glowstar, dam her the stupid old witch xx

Temp rise for me today, here we go again. The euphoria of ovulation is passing and the horrid limbo begins


----------



## Reb S

Aw, bad luck Glowie - but you're not out till you're out. Period farts! hehe!
Herbie - woo-hoo! Let the :spermy: 's swim!
The Spoomster - come join me in the lovely 2 ww x
LLBean - thanks for passing on Miss C's message - send her our love and beg her to come back!
x


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> Aw, bad luck Glowie - but you're not out till you're out. Period farts! hehe!
> Herbie - woo-hoo! Let the :spermy: 's swim!
> The Spoomster - come join me in the lovely 2 ww x
> LLBean - thanks for passing on Miss C's message - send her our love and beg her to come back!
> x

Will do :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Ding dong the wicked witch is here :cry:
Just noticed my LP's are making a pretty pattern, 14,13,14,13 :haha:

BIG SIGH....DEEP BREATHS...here we go again...cycle #8 'Operation Knock my Snatch Up'.....I am now relying on at LEAST one of you to get a friggin' BFP this month :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Ding dong the wicked witch is here :cry:
> Just noticed my LP's are making a pretty pattern, 14,13,14,13 :haha:
> 
> BIG SIGH....DEEP BREATHS...here we go again...cycle #8 'Operation Knock my Snatch Up'.....I am now relying on at LEAST one of you to get a friggin' BFP this month :thumbup:

Sorry darling xxx


----------



## GraceFace

Reb: I have come over to the dark side and joined FF. Your chart looks good, hun! FX'd for you!

Glow: "Operation Knock My Snatch Up" Me thinks this should be a siggy! Sorry the wicked witch has shown her ugly face. Bitch slap her and I hope a house drops from the sky so you can grab her sparkly baby dust snatching slippers!

Spoomie: Go, go, go, go!!:happydance:

herbie: WOOT! :sex::spermy::dust:

Hope I didn't miss anyone! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Temp rise for me today, here we go again. The euphoria of ovulation is passing and the horrid limbo begins

Spoomie: Ugh. Welcome. I'm here too. Limbo is horrid. I just want to sleep the whole time and wake up next week and know the end result. :sleep:



Glowstar said:


> Ding dong the wicked witch is here :cry:
> Just noticed my LP's are making a pretty pattern, 14,13,14,13 :haha:
> 
> BIG SIGH....DEEP BREATHS...here we go again...cycle #8 'Operation Knock my Snatch Up'.....I am now relying on at LEAST one of you to get a friggin' BFP this month :thumbup:

Glowstar: Sorry hon! That is the pits. And your chart was looking so good! How much maca were you taking? I'm asking because I'm taking some but I don't know how much one should take. I'm just taking the daily dose on the box. 

AFM: Temps being odd again (mouth ones, that is). Vag ones on the rise, slowly, but steadily. Sooo sleepy today. Has it been two weeks yet? :wacko:


----------



## Morgans19

Thats just rubbish Glowstar - wish that witch would SOD OFF for a while! )


----------



## herbie

so sorry the witch got you hun:cry:


----------



## Reb S

Oh bad luck, Glowstar - I'm so sorry :hugs:
Spoomie and Sam, welcome to the 2 wicked weeks. I've been here for a while now and should be out of my misery in a few days time. Sadly, I suspect that I'm getting a cold, which makes sense of my ultra-high temps. Although it's about 3 months since we went paraben-free at home, so it could be less oestrogen in my system... who knows. 
Graceface - welcome to the madness of chart comparisons! hee hee I only spent ten minutes on it today, which is a distinct improvement. 

Bum, bum, bum why do I get a cold every flipping month?!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Oh bad luck, Glowstar - I'm so sorry :hugs:
> Spoomie and Sam, welcome to the 2 wicked weeks. I've been here for a while now and should be out of my misery in a few days time. Sadly, I suspect that I'm getting a cold, which makes sense of my ultra-high temps. Although it's about 3 months since we went paraben-free at home, so it could be less oestrogen in my system... who knows.
> Graceface - welcome to the madness of chart comparisons! hee hee I only spent ten minutes on it today, which is a distinct improvement.
> 
> Bum, bum, bum why do I get a cold every flipping month?!

Reb, don't count yourself out just because you have a cold coming. When I was running seriously I would check my pulse every morning before getting up to see whether I was coming down with something. It would be high for no more than a couple of days before symptoms presented if that was the case, and I'm certain it's the same with temping - yours seem to have been on the rise for longer than that. Besides, you shouldn't complain, I read on a thread a few weeks back the theory that lowered resistance makes it easier for your body to get pregnant, by preventing it from viewing the fertilised egg as a foreign body I guess. This would make perfect sense to me; when I took a pregnancy test for my DS I was taking 16 antibiotics a day recovering from pneumonia! The beginning of the illness would've coincided perfectly with implantation, so embrace that cold!!! :haha:


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Oh bad luck, Glowstar - I'm so sorry :hugs:
> Spoomie and Sam, welcome to the 2 wicked weeks. I've been here for a while now and should be out of my misery in a few days time. Sadly, I suspect that I'm getting a cold, which makes sense of my ultra-high temps. Although it's about 3 months since we went paraben-free at home, so it could be less oestrogen in my system... who knows.
> Graceface - welcome to the madness of chart comparisons! hee hee I only spent ten minutes on it today, which is a distinct improvement.
> 
> Bum, bum, bum why do I get a cold every flipping month?!

Reb:  What Spoomie says makes perfect sense. I also check my pulse and she's right. Your temps are quite high for a cold, hon. So tell me more about this paraben-free thing! Am I the only one who knows nothing about this? EEKS. Yep this wicked two week wait thing. Damned long, if you ask me. I. Will. Not. Look. At. Charts. All. Night. :wacko:


----------



## Reb S

Morning ladies! Falling, falling falling :( oh well. 
Spoomie, thanks so much for your post and encouraging words- good grief you must have been sick when you got your DS! Actually don't feel coldy today - maybe it's a resurgence of hay fever.
Samiam - parabens are chemicals that mimic oestrogen (sp?!) and they're contained in most cosmetic products like soap, shampoo etc. even toothpaste. We decided to get rid of as many as we could easily so now we use paraben-free soap shampoo and deodorant. The alternatives are expensive and I have to say, the deodorant does not work that well..!:blush: and my hair is not as glossy...! and we haven't got round to washing-up liquid yet...but we where gloves. Mad, innit! Hoping that our oestrogen levels would become more natural. Worth a try if you've got a few quid to invest in expensive alternatives. x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, that's not a fall that's a minor dip, I wouldn't be worrying about that all...not at 8dpo when implantation can happen :winkwink:

Sam - I was only taking 500mg of Maca as I started it in the middle of the cycle, I am currently on a 'rest' as not supposed to take it during AF, supposed to let your body 'cleanse naturally'. I am upping it to 1000mg a day from CD5 and OH has upped his dosage as well :kiss: 

Morgans - YIPPEE for crosshairs :happydance: you timed it well this month :hugs:

Spoomie- so did you!! perfect timing and all looking good so far!!


----------



## GraceFace

I totally agree with Glowstar, Reb!


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Ding dong the wicked witch is here :cry:
> Just noticed my LP's are making a pretty pattern, 14,13,14,13 :haha:
> 
> BIG SIGH....DEEP BREATHS...here we go again...cycle #8 'Operation Knock my Snatch Up'.....I am now relying on at LEAST one of you to get a friggin' BFP this month :thumbup:

So sorry Hun,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good grief, my cycle is being weird this month...or am I worrying for nothing? STILL no smiley face on my OPK... hmmm and the temps don't show anything major for me either so worrying here a bit. I should not have taken the stupid Soy...I did it against my better judgment (Estrogen dominance sucks) Have purposely not taken any supplements at all this cycle to see how it goes. Last night was a pain to fall asleep, very much like when I was full blown estrogen dominant...so no more soy for me!


----------



## samiam

Reb: It is a dip!! Thanks for the info on paraben. I use a lot of natural products already and gloves for washing up (because I hate touching the grossness). Is it always listed on products as paraben, or does it have any hidden names?

Glowstar:  Re the maca, cool. Thanks!

LL:  Sigh. I hate it when I have weird months that don't make any sense! Where did you get your naughty 40s signature?


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> LL:  Sigh. I hate it when I have weird months that don't make any sense! Where did you get your naughty 40s signature?

I believe it was from Macwooley, here is the link
https://i.imgur.com/IKElw.gif


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar...sorry about the wicked witch :-(


----------



## xck30

herbie said:


> morning everyone
> did a test last night it was -
> but this morning i got my smiley face!!!! yeah!!!!!
> didn"t think you could use fmu but reading the indtructions it said most women prefer to use it:wacko:
> so guess what we"ll be doing today?:blush::happydance:

cross my finger

I'll do the same thing tonight...

hoping for all of us...

:cloud9:


----------



## pip7890

Welcome ladies. 

My OH is from New Stevenston near Motherwell. Small world!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Doh. Pregnancy brain. I'm convinced I just read half a dozen posts on here about surrogate mothers, low sperm count and people living in Wishaw!

Going for a lie down!!!

Pip x


----------



## truly_blessed

:rofl: i did wonder what the random post was about


----------



## Reb S

Hey bumpees! How nice to see you both here! How're you doing? Pip good luck for your appointment tomorrow.
Sam - try this link - it has all the names of parabens and also info about them. Most paraben-free products say paraben-free x 
https://www.health-report.co.uk/paraben_synonyms.htm
Hmm, think my usual techno-crapness is in play. You'll have to copy and paste it, I think!
Ladies, thanks for your encouraging noises about my weird chart! x


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Spoomie- so did you!! perfect timing and all looking good so far!!

Hi Glowstar. Hope you're doing ok and that the witch is ready to leave. Old hag. Thanks for your pat on the back  Really pleased with the timing although it was exhausting! We probably won't bd again until next month as we'll only just be recovered by then!!! TTC at our age is such hard work, spending all day every day with an energetic toddler certainly doesn't help, not that I'm complaining about having him xx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies

I went for initial assessment for bereavement counselling today. After my all time low last month I finally accepted that I need help to get over mc. Your wise and supportive words definitely helped at the time and bizarrely, since setting the wheels in motion I feel, on the whole, much better. Maybe it's the prospect that someone may help, don't know. I also credit it in large part to getting back to running, but now I'm in 2WW I have all those stupid thoughts coming to the fore that I mustn't rock the boat for a potential fertilised egg. I know this is ridiculous but it just won't quite go away so not sure if I'll run or not. With my last pregnancy that ended in mc at some point during 2WW I felt, for the first time, that I didn't want to run. Not sure if it was intuition or if it was just another thing to try at the time, can't quite remember. My DH also says that I'm probably just recovering naturally anyway and that 6 months would be about the right timeframe. Who knows. In some ways I feel totally fraudulent for even going to counselling because if I discovered I was pregnant then I'm sure I'd be totally recovered. How horrible is that? All my grief for my lost baby gone. I really liked Miss_C's words (I'm pretty certain it was Miss_C, apologies if it was someone else's theory, please correct me) when I was so low, that her precious baby is still going to come to her, he is trying but just hasn't quite made it yet, and maybe that is why it would be ok for my grief to be wiped out in an instant. Sorry, I'm rambling. This was only supposed to be a quick post, just telling you about my appointment!


----------



## LLbean

Glad you feel better Spoomie, and I do believe it was Miss_C, talking about her "Ziggy"


----------



## Glowstar

Yes it was Miss C. I think it's a good way to look at it Spoomie, why should you feel guilty for feeling happy about being pregnant again....Miss C said it was the same soul coming back...or something along those lines but it made perfect sense to me :winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks LLBean and Glowstar. I was sure it was Miss_C and even wrote Ziggy's name in my post but then took it out at the risk of offending someone else if it had been their kind words to me, and I had been mistaken. 

Bless little Ziggy and I'm sure we all miss Miss_C, my twinny, and worry about her out there in the big wide world without us. Please God he makes it to her soon xxx


----------



## Reb S

Hi Spoomie, glad things went well for you today. I agree completely with everyone else, it would be completely natural to be perfectly happy if you were pregnant again. And even if you're feeling better, counselling's got to be a good thing, so don't feel fraudulent! x


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi ladies, stay positive and keep that torch burning. Just spreading some :dust: around here, it's been far too long without a BFP xx


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Reb

Sorry your chart has nose dived. Guess you were right and I was wrong with my theory xxx


----------



## Reb S

:cry:


----------



## samiam

Reb--That couldn't be implantation dip??


----------



## Reb S

Aw, Sam, I don't think so. But never give up, never surrender! I'm just so desperately hoping for a BFP before the 16th (would've been Ben's birth-date) but I feel incredibly not-pregnant and PMT=ish. How're you doing in your 2WW - have you been able to stay away from the charts?! x


----------



## GraceFace

Reb, my temp took a nose dive as well. I took my daughter out shopping and while out I felt damp down there and when I checked there was spotting. Totally bummed. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Shi-ite, Graceface, that's a short LP. You need to get that sorted! Would it be worth seeing an acupuncturist, or asking your doctor for progesterone supplements? Love your new pic!
Sorry the witch got you :hugs:
x


----------



## Desperado167

GraceFace said:


> Reb, my temp took a nose dive as well. I took my daughter out shopping and while out I felt damp down there and when I checked there was spotting. Totally bummed. :hugs:

Am so sorry grace the witch got u :hugs: I love your new profile Pic ,wasn't sure if it was u or not :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry the :witch: has got some of you.

I had my 12w scan today and all is well. They put me forward another day. No problems at all about being 40 and pregnant. Doesn't seem to raise an eyebrow in my PCT. I've put the scan pics in my journal.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Grace, just spotting? you sure it's not implantation? BTW great new pic!


----------



## samiam

I was just going to ask you, Grace, if it couldn't be implantation spotting and temp dip. Given your symptoms and your test results. . . .


----------



## ciarhwyfar

pip7890 said:


> I'm sorry the :witch: has got some of you.
> 
> I had my 12w scan today and all is well. They put me forward another day. No problems at all about being 40 and pregnant. Doesn't seem to raise an eyebrow in my PCT. I've put the scan pics in my journal.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Pip x

Good to hear, Pip. One hurdle over with. Now we get to do one week at a time. ;)


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Aw, Sam, I don't think so. But never give up, never surrender! I'm just so desperately hoping for a BFP before the 16th (would've been Ben's birth-date) but I feel incredibly not-pregnant and PMT=ish. How're you doing in your 2WW - have you been able to stay away from the charts?! x

Oh dear. I'm so sorry. But you're not out yet, lady! :hugs: I'm doing okay. This has been the longest week of my life, but I'm hanging in there. I have had a slow steady temp rise via mouth recently and a consistent rise vag wise, so I'm not panicking yet. Thanks for asking!!


----------



## Reb S

Pip - morning! Great news re your scan, I'm so delighted! Going to stalk your journal. Are you technically on your 2nd tri yet? I've forgotten what the weeks are. Keep popping in x
Graceface - The ladies have all said what I wondered through the night - implantation bleed? Did she really get you yet? Fingers crossed x
Sam and LLBean - we're the 2 week waiters club! The days are interminable!!! x


----------



## herbie

pip7890 said:


> I'm sorry the :witch: has got some of you.
> 
> I had my 12w scan today and all is well. They put me forward another day. No problems at all about being 40 and pregnant. Doesn't seem to raise an eyebrow in my PCT. I've put the scan pics in my journal.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Pip x

great news hun:happydance:
when i went to see my cons, she asked my age and i expected her to comment on my age but she said 40 is an average age for pregnant women:winkwink:
just looked at your location hun :winkwink:your on my doorstep
i"m a lancashire lass:thumbup:


----------



## samiam

Reb: And your temp went back up today! Hooray! :happydance: I had a slight dip today, but as I think that I am 7dpo, (never mind that fff thinks I'm 4dpo b/c it's wrong) I'm hoping that it was implantation dip and that tomorrow my temp will rocket on up there.

AFM: I'm doing my best not to SS, but I do have all of these weird pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. What's weird this cycle is that I have (for the first time ever in the tww!) no boob tenderness. I wonder if it's the maca, or the fact that I am not on my androgen meds, or the lack of carbs, or the fact that I have now been caffeine free for six weeks. Could be all of them, right? Does one necessarily have to have sore boobies to be up the duff? Oh dear, now I am spotting the absence of symptoms. Stepping away from the computer. . . .


----------



## GraceFace

The witch caught me. On the light side, but here. Hope gone. Depressed and angry...


----------



## samiam

GraceFace said:


> The witch caught me. On the light side, but here. Hope gone. Depressed and angry...

OH CRAP. No!! Sorry to hear it. That dumb hag. Didn't you just have a host of tests? Are you taking any supplements or vitamins? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> The witch caught me. On the light side, but here. Hope gone. Depressed and angry...

So sorry to hear that Grace :cry:

Sending you loads of hugs and love :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Welcome to the TWW madhouse, LL! :thumbup:


----------



## herbie

GraceFace said:


> The witch caught me. On the light side, but here. Hope gone. Depressed and angry...

so sorry hun:cry:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Reb: And your temp went back up today! Hooray! :happydance: I had a slight dip today, but as I think that I am 7dpo, (never mind that fff thinks I'm 4dpo b/c it's wrong) I'm hoping that it was implantation dip and that tomorrow my temp will rocket on up there.
> 
> AFM: I'm doing my best not to SS, but I do have all of these weird pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. What's weird this cycle is that I have (for the first time ever in the tww!) no boob tenderness. I wonder if it's the maca, or the fact that I am not on my androgen meds, or the lack of carbs, or the fact that I have now been caffeine free for six weeks. Could be all of them, right? Does one necessarily have to have sore boobies to be up the duff? Oh dear, now I am spotting the absence of symptoms. Stepping away from the computer. . . .

Reb The temp rise is great, where there's a temp rise, there's hope! :thumbup: Will be stalking your chart tomorrow, so don't leave it till midday to update your FFF!

Samiam Oh my gosh.....I too have had weird pulling twinges in the region of my ovaries pretty much all day at 2 and 3dpo, and then less so today, 4dpo. Now I am an intelligent woman (!) and I KNOW that there can't possibly be any symptoms before implantation, yet I am also an irrational woman (!!!) and am imagining my little fertilised egg bumping its way to my uterus and beating me up on its merry way.......as I said, I know it's completely irrational but I don't recall feeling this before even though I'm racking my brains to think if I had it with my last pregnancy or when I was pregnant with my son. Unlike you, I think I agree with FFF about my ovulation day, even though that pins my ovulation one or two days after CBFM peak reading. May go off now to play around with FFF settings and see what my chart looks like if I change from advanced to override in favour of CBFM. Whoever would've thought Saturday nights could be THIS exciting? :haha:

Re: your non sore boobs. I think it's entirely possible; I didn't get sore breasts with any of my mc pregnancies or with my beautiful boy, and I know that I subsequently went on to have other symptoms - nausea, heightened sense of smell etc indicating normal development of the pregnancies to various stages. I don't really get it as an indication of impending AF either though. For me, I'd describe it as more a 'full' feeling and I often prod them incessantly to see if perhaps they might be sore, which probably means I end up with sore boobs eventually!!!


----------



## Spoomie

GraceFace said:


> The witch caught me. On the light side, but here. Hope gone. Depressed and angry...

Shame Grace, so sorry. Dam that blasted witch. What about vitex or B complex to regulate your cycle? I'm afraid I don't remember if you've said you've taken either. I know the former is an all round regulator which may help, or B complex specifically to lengthen the LP? xxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Oh my gosh.....I too have had weird pulling twinges in the region of my ovaries pretty much all day at 2 and 3dpo, and then less so today, 4dpo. Now I am an intelligent woman (!) and I KNOW that there can't possibly be any symptoms before implantation, yet I am also an irrational woman (!!!) and am imagining my little fertilised egg bumping its way to my uterus and beating me up on its merry way.......as I said, I know it's completely irrational but I don't recall feeling this before even though I'm racking my brains to think if I had it with my last pregnancy or when I was pregnant with my son. Unlike you, I think I agree with FFF about my ovulation day, even though that pins my ovulation one or two days after CBFM peak reading. May go off now to play around with FFF settings and see what my chart looks like if I change from advanced to override in favour of CBFM. Whoever would've thought Saturday nights could be THIS exciting? :haha:
> 
> Re: your non sore boobs. I think it's entirely possible; I didn't get sore breasts with any of my mc pregnancies or with my beautiful boy, and I know that I subsequently went on to have other symptoms - nausea, heightened sense of smell etc indicating normal development of the pregnancies to various stages. I don't really get it as an indication of impending AF either though. For me, I'd describe it as more a 'full' feeling and I often prod them incessantly to see if perhaps they might be sore, which probably means I end up with sore boobs eventually!!!

Spoomie: !!! We are SO alike! I totally know that whole process of playing with FFF to see if you can get it to change its mind! :haha: And I am totally doing the same thing, imagining the fertilized egg making its way down the chute and causing the twinges. All I can say is that I don't normally have these fluttery things ever. So SOMETHING'S up. Whether or not that something is a BFP, well, I guess I have ONE MORE BLOODY week to wait! :dohh: I know what you mean about being rational and irrational at the same time. Can we blame it on the hormones??

Thanks for your thoughts on the boobs. That does make me feel better about things. I was just thinking how odd it is to feel something different in the uterine area and to feel the lack of something normal (for me) in the boob area. I'm hoping that those are both good signs!

Cannot wait to see what your chart looks like tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: !!! We are SO alike! I totally know that whole process of playing with FFF to see if you can get it to change its mind! :haha: And I am totally doing the same thing, imagining the fertilized egg making its way down the chute and causing the twinges. All I can say is that I don't normally have these fluttery things ever. So SOMETHING'S up. Whether or not that something is a BFP, well, I guess I have ONE MORE BLOODY week to wait! :dohh: I know what you mean about being rational and irrational at the same time. Can we blame it on the hormones??
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts on the boobs. That does make me feel better about things. I was just thinking how odd it is to feel something different in the uterine area and to feel the lack of something normal (for me) in the boob area. I'm hoping that those are both good signs!
> 
> Cannot wait to see what your chart looks like tomorrow! :hugs:

Samiam

It's good to know I'm not alone! Doesn't mean I'm sane, just that there's someone else with me in the cuckoo's nest........:haha:

Obviously I've been googling as well as trying to get FFF on my side and it seems the pulling/aching/cramping thingy is as much an indicator or nothing as it is of something. It's annoying because when you google it, the majority of search results direct you to forums/chats where stupid symptom spotting women are saying they have experienced it! However (and sadly) the most vaguely 'scientific' response I came across was on Yahoo questions (so far from scientific and rarely even informative!) but here's the link to one explanation. Scroll down through Brideish's blah blah blah to next answer!

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080526172325AAVoNBq

Ok, so now to try to get on with life for the next 10 days..... I really liked Glowstar's theory a couple of pages back when she was dealing with the disappointment of getting her period: every failed cycle is a cycle closer to the successful one. We know we can get pregnant and we will again. It only happened to us a few months back so the odds are massively stacked in our favour that it will happen again. While ever we are ovulating, we are in with a chance and I am trying to take comfort in the fact that I am doing everything I know to do to (naturally) facilitate that. 

I am taking a break from running until I glean from my chart which way the pendulum is swinging. Frustrating as it was starting to get a tiny bit easier and I was pushing my mileage a little further each week, but I have rationalised this decision by thinking that at the moment I am not training to win races and run pbs, I am running simply to enhance my chances ttc. I figure that by running prior to ovulation I am maximising the benefit of increased blood flow and, at my age and with my history, I don't need to give a potential baby anymore obstacles than it already has to have to overcome.

Ditto, I shall stalk your chart for a huge temp rise tomorrow, sweet dreams x


----------



## Spoomie

PS Sam.......I played around with setting my FFF to research setting but it just didn't seem to look right, I'm pretty sure she has got it right with ovulation at cd13 for me. All I did do was take out a random high temp during follicular phase. What do you think and which setting are you on, advanced or research?

Anyone else, what setting do you use?


----------



## Morgans19

I am NOT experiencing tender boobs in this TWW and ALWAYS have tenderness just after ovulation until AF gets me! Weird - not felt anything else much different going on though - trying not to symptom spot, but bludy hell it aint easy!! One more week of the two week torture to go!!!!


----------



## Morgans19

Morgans19 said:


> I am NOT experiencing tender boobs in this TWW and ALWAYS have tenderness just after ovulation until AF gets me! Weird - not felt anything else much different going on though - trying not to symptom spot, but bludy hell it aint easy!! One more week of the two week torture to go!!!!

Also, my temp took a bit of a dip this morning??


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> Morgans19 said:
> 
> 
> I am NOT experiencing tender boobs in this TWW and ALWAYS have tenderness just after ovulation until AF gets me! Weird - not felt anything else much different going on though - trying not to symptom spot, but bludy hell it aint easy!! One more week of the two week torture to go!!!!
> 
> Also, my temp took a bit of a dip this morning??Click to expand...

A bit???? That has the makings of a beautiful implantation dip if it shoots back up tomorrow. I feel compelled to qualify that by telling you to guard your heart. A couple of cycles ago I canvassed opinion when FFF told me that my chart may be triphasic and everyone was very positive; it certainly appeared to be so. So that, in conjunction with FFF's advice led me to the conclusion that it was a fait accompli (which obviously I was looking for it to be) and I crashed mightily, along with my temp. Totally my fault, don't think for a minute that I'm blaming anyone (except FFF!), just wish I'd not let my guard down and attempted to read into the future of my chart as I was seeing it......


----------



## LLbean

well I think a BFP certainly is due here so lets see who brings it


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> PS Sam.......I played around with setting my FFF to research setting but it just didn't seem to look right, I'm pretty sure she has got it right with ovulation at cd13 for me. All I did do was take out a random high temp during follicular phase. What do you think and which setting are you on, advanced or research??

Spoomie: I think cd13 is your O date, for sure. I used the advanced setting. When I use the research setting all kinds of weird things happen, like it gives me no crosshairs etc. Ah well. Thanks for the info on the pulling! Here's hoping for a temp rise tomorrow! xoxo



Morgans19 said:


> I am NOT experiencing tender boobs in this TWW and ALWAYS have tenderness just after ovulation until AF gets me! Weird - not felt anything else much different going on though - trying not to symptom spot, but bludy hell it aint easy!! One more week of the two week torture to go!!!!

Morgans--Looks like an implantation dip to me too! I had a dip today too. I always have tenderness after O too. But not this time! We're having a very similar cycle. Is it next week yet? ;)


----------



## Reb S

Well, it ain't gonna be me providing the BFP. Nasty drop this morning. Oh bloody, bloody bloody hell. I woke up at 6.30, took my temp, spent the next 2 hours in tears. This has got to stop. Hope you're all doing okay and SOMEONE post a BFP soon, please! x


----------



## LLbean

Reb, sending you hugs....it will happen!

and yes, we are due for a BFP here so I am keeping fingers crossed to see more than one!


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Well, it ain't gonna be me providing the BFP. Nasty drop this morning. Oh bloody, bloody bloody hell. I woke up at 6.30, took my temp, spent the next 2 hours in tears. This has got to stop. Hope you're all doing okay and SOMEONE post a BFP soon, please! x

Reb: Okay, wait. I read on FFF (or somewhere else, cannot remember), that unless the temp dips by .30, which yours did today, it's not technically an implantation dip. So my dip yesterday was nothing. YOURS, on the other hand, is still well within the implantation window. Chin up, lass. It's still entirely possible and your temps are above the cover line.

Spoomie: Nice temp rise! :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Well, it ain't gonna be me providing the BFP. Nasty drop this morning. Oh bloody, bloody bloody hell. I woke up at 6.30, took my temp, spent the next 2 hours in tears. This has got to stop. Hope you're all doing okay and SOMEONE post a BFP soon, please! x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Morgans19

Oh gawd. Wish it was end of next week NOW. Headache and backache all day. This TWW is sheer torture. I really hope one of us gets a BFP soon


----------



## Reb S

Aw Morgans, I'm with you. I think my wait is over, but I'm counting on you, Spoomie and Sam to give us some hope! Come on BFP's! x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb.......pretty sure tomorrow's your due date? I'll be thinking of you all day, if I remember right, you said you were going to the beach? Enjoy your day out with your OH xxx


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie, your chart looks good! any feedback on percentage on FF?


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> Spoomie, your chart looks good! any feedback on percentage on FF?

Hi Elizabeth

Thanks for vote of confidence, I certainly wasn't expecting that this morning! Trying desperately to keep my feet on the ground, though have been online to see my chart about 5 times today - weirdo!!! It just looks so hopeful but I know it is highly likely it will come crashing down around me in a week's time. FFF's given me 7 points, guess that's not bad for 5dpo! I've been googling the possibly of implanting at 4dpo but it may be that I'm sickening for something as my toddler starting sniffling today and that would also account for the temp rise. We'll see what next few days bring.....x


----------



## Reb S

Hi Spoomie- thanks for remembering. yes, tomorrow should've been Ben's birthdate. We're off to the beach to release a balloon (if Jasper-dog doesn't eat it on the way!) and cry and laugh. Quite a few tears today already, but OH has been wonderful and we are feeling very close. Good luck with your lovely temp rise - maybe yours will be the BFP we all need so desperately xx


----------



## samiam

Morgan: Me too. Headache, backache, small stomach issues. Feel grumpy and weepy today, but OH and I had a row last night so I'm putting the emotional stuff down to that. 

Reb: I am glad you have a lovely day planned for tomorrow. I shed a few tears today about my due date and I will remember to keep you in my thoughts tomorrow. :hugs:

Spoomie: Points? What are these points of which you speak and where do I find them on FFF? Okay. Okay--found the points. I have seven as well. Not feeling as if I am in the pudding club quite yet, though, but I do feel sort of overall crappy today. Headache, backache, sort of weird stomach, tired. OH and I had a row last night though, so it might be partially down to that. :(


----------



## Miss_C

Ladies - just logged on cos I really needed some post miscarriage information and sadly this is the only place I know that has so many awesome ladies and I read your pm's and messages and what you had written in here, it has taken me an hour to catch up but I am now a sobbing blubbering mess and I am freaking the little one out cos he keeps tugging my arm saying mummy? mummy? so I am going to go and compose myself and come back later. 

Spoomie I love you and thank you for your pm's, you wonderful beautiful person. I have done what you said my user cp is clear form that nastiness and I can come straight here without passing go, no looking left or right and no collecting 200 smackers!!

I love our little secret group over on FB though so I will stay there too ladies if that's OK. In someways cos it is so private I feel we can talk so much openly there, especially if DP happens to click on any of my posts in these "public" forums!

Anyway special special ladies if love is all it takes to bring these souls though then they are so very very near cos there simply cannot be much more love to be found around waiting to give them it's all here!


----------



## Reb S

Miss C! Miss C you're here! We've missed you SO much. Are you staying? I just popped on to update my chart and here you are. xxxxx
Ladies - say a happy birthday to Ben in heaven and I'm off to the beach. I'm doing okay and thanks mostly to you guys x


----------



## LLbean

Hi on this side Miss_C and Happy Birthday Ben

Hugs to you all!


----------



## Janie66

Miss_C said:


> Ladies - just logged on cos I really needed some post miscarriage information and sadly this is the only place I know that has so many awesome ladies and I read your pm's and messages and what you had written in here, it has taken me an hour to catch up but I am now a sobbing blubbering mess and I am freaking the little one out cos he keeps tugging my arm saying mummy? mummy? so I am going to go and compose myself and come back later.
> 
> Spoomie I love you and thank you for your pm's, you wonderful beautiful person. I have done what you said my user cp is clear form that nastiness and I can come straight here without passing go, no looking left or right and no collecting 200 smackers!!
> 
> I love our little secret group over on FB though so I will stay there too ladies if that's OK. In someways cos it is so private I feel we can talk so much openly there, especially if DP happens to click on any of my posts in these "public" forums!
> 
> Anyway special special ladies if love is all it takes to bring these souls though then they are so very very near cos there simply cannot be much more love to be found around waiting to give them it's all here!

hi all
ive not been on this site for ages, due to a move, and still in the middle of it all, i had so much trouble even finding this thread, its been moved to 'groups'?? for some reason :-S
anyway, Im on facebook, could someone kindly send me a PM on here and give me details to join, if you all dont mind that is? im now 44, been TTC since i was 40, and getting so fedup with everything latley :-( I feel like its never going to happen again for me, hope your all well tho xx take care xx


----------



## samiam

Janie--Send me a PM and I'll hook you up on FB. I will have to Friend you first in order to add you to the group, but as everyone can attest, it's a secret group and no-one will ever post directly on your wall. Just on the group wall.

Reb: Happy Birthday to Ben. Thinking of you. :hugs:

AFM: Temps climbing, sloooowwwwwwly. I cannot complain as long as they are climbing, right?


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Miss C! Miss C you're here! We've missed you SO much. Are you staying? I just popped on to update my chart and here you are. xxxxx
> Ladies - say a happy birthday to Ben in heaven and I'm off to the beach. I'm doing okay and thanks mostly to you guys x

Reb

As promised, you have been on my mind all day. Really hope you've had a relaxing day at the beach and that you've been a support to each other. Take some comfort from the fact that every day is a celebration in heaven and Ben will have been well looked after, I'm sure. My prayer is that his spirit will be with you here very soon. :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Ladies - just logged on cos I really needed some post miscarriage information and sadly this is the only place I know that has so many awesome ladies and I read your pm's and messages and what you had written in here, it has taken me an hour to catch up but I am now a sobbing blubbering mess and I am freaking the little one out cos he keeps tugging my arm saying mummy? mummy? so I am going to go and compose myself and come back later.
> 
> Spoomie I love you and thank you for your pm's, you wonderful beautiful person. I have done what you said my user cp is clear form that nastiness and I can come straight here without passing go, no looking left or right and no collecting 200 smackers!!
> 
> I love our little secret group over on FB though so I will stay there too ladies if that's OK. In someways cos it is so private I feel we can talk so much openly there, especially if DP happens to click on any of my posts in these "public" forums!
> 
> Anyway special special ladies if love is all it takes to bring these souls though then they are so very very near cos there simply cannot be much more love to be found around waiting to give them it's all here!

TWINNY!!! Oh my gosh :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I knew my persistence would beat you down in the end!!! The only thing that could make me happier would be a gigantic temp rise and a positive pregnancy test. Soooo glad you're back xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans I THINK YOU COULD BE THE ONE SITTING IN THE EXPENSIVE SEATS THIS MONTH!!! Great temp rise. More tomorrow please xx

Janie welcome to the house of fun  xx

Sam well done, it's going in the right direction  xx

AFM....couldn't help but feel disappointed this am that my 37+ temp hadn't been maintained. Yes, it's still high I know, but just not going in the right direction. Early days and my last pregnancy chart did bob about a bit too, so all is not lost, I am trying to remember that. The aching in my ovaries that I had at 2/3/4dpo has gone now, I guess it was probably just something residual from ovulation. Toying with the idea of not temping until about 11dpo to spare myself some misery for a while, but I now I'd never be disciplined enough unless I can fall asleep having put the thermometer out of reach! 

Feeling bit low today as an announcement went up on the staffroom notice board (I'm a supply teacher now and again and have been working today) to say that a baby boy has been born to a teacher who was only 2 weeks ahead of me. I'm hoping that now 2 of the 3 pregnancies which have haunted me the last few months are passed, that the light will get brighter at the end of my tunnel. Generally feeling stronger but it takes so little to knock me down again :nope: Reb and Miss_C are so so right, you ladies are what makes the difference xxx


----------



## LLbean

oh Spoomie, hang in there. Sending you hugs and may your temps rise rise RISE


----------



## pip7890

Happy Birthday Ben!

Welcome back Miss C.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Hello all you lovely people! Thanks for all your lovely wishes today. We have had a great day. I think I got my tears done mostly yesterday when OH and I were apart; today we went to the beach with 2 balloons, one to release each. It was so windy that one escaped without my noticing before we even got over the dunes and then I realised how perfect that was, as that one was Bill, my non-sticky bean, who never implanted at the IVF. He disappeared before we even saw him. We got the other balloon and wrote a message on it for Ben and I wrote a kiss on it - then OH surprised me by taking the pen and writing a kiss from him too; then we released it together and kissed and hugged. We watched it fly away for as long as we could see it. 
OH was quite emotional which took him by surprise and he doesn't often admit to it, so it was very lovely for me. We took Jasper-dog for a lovely long walk on the beach; rode the Dymchurch railway; took another walk in a nature reserve and went out for a meal. We've had a celebration day, really and felt very close. 
Hope you don't mind me describing it all, but it was very special.

Now -Spoomie and Morgans - you've got all my hopes this month. COME ON GIRLS! SOMEONE POST A BFbloodyP!!!
Miss C - hope you're here to stay x


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie the aching in the ovaries is usually when the burst follicle turns into a progesterone factory and starts pumping out the stuff. Perfectly normal and just shows all is working fine in there.

AFM, no idea what is going on. Started with a little spotting and a clot yesterday and still doing so. Not enough to warrant a pad or a tampon but enough that there is fresh red every wipe. CD11 today - no idea wth is going on. Low down cramping and that heavy AF feeling and backache. Temps have been way up since the day AF arrived 2 weeks ago but today they did drop a bit again but who knows what they will do tomorrow. Neg HPT in case anyone was wondering. Did one yesterday arvo after a few people suggested I could be UTD, not the case sadly.


----------



## LLbean

Sounds so beautiful Reb...even I am getting teary just hearing about it.


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Hello all you lovely people! Thanks for all your lovely wishes today. We have had a great day. I think I got my tears done mostly yesterday when OH and I were apart; today we went to the beach with 2 balloons, one to release each. It was so windy that one escaped without my noticing before we even got over the dunes and then I realised how perfect that was, as that one was Bill, my non-sticky bean, who never implanted at the IVF. He disappeared before we even saw him. We got the other balloon and wrote a message on it for Ben and I wrote a kiss on it - then OH surprised me by taking the pen and writing a kiss from him too; then we released it together and kissed and hugged. We watched it fly away for as long as we could see it.
> OH was quite emotional which took him by surprise and he doesn't often admit to it, so it was very lovely for me. We took Jasper-dog for a lovely long walk on the beach; rode the Dymchurch railway; took another walk in a nature reserve and went out for a meal. We've had a celebration day, really and felt very close.
> Hope you don't mind me describing it all, but it was very special.
> 
> Now -Spoomie and Morgans - you've got all my hopes this month. COME ON GIRLS! SOMEONE POST A BFbloodyP!!!
> Miss C - hope you're here to stay x

What a beautiful day, your recount has made me cry particularly with the image of your 2 balloons flying free. Well done brave girl xxx :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Spoomie the aching in the ovaries is usually when the burst follicle turns into a progesterone factory and starts pumping out the stuff. Perfectly normal and just shows all is working fine in there.
> 
> AFM, no idea what is going on. Started with a little spotting and a clot yesterday and still doing so. Not enough to warrant a pad or a tampon but enough that there is fresh red every wipe. CD11 today - no idea wth is going on. Low down cramping and that heavy AF feeling and backache. Temps have been way up since the day AF arrived 2 weeks ago but today they did drop a bit again but who knows what they will do tomorrow. Neg HPT in case anyone was wondering. Did one yesterday arvo after a few people suggested I could be UTD, not the case sadly.

Thanks Twinny, I was sure it must be ovulation related and posted a link on here much to that effect a few days ago as Sam had exact same thing. Sorry your cycle's up the spout at the mo, check out my last chart, I had random cycle with early ovulation that I totally missed. I am convinced that I was pregnant the previous month when my chart went triphasic and that last cycle was all over the place due to hormonal shift. I'm back on track this month with ovulation occurring at cd13, it's just a thought for you too, particularly as your last LP was long? I know you're very knowledgeable about charting so I'm sure you'd recognise it if it were so.

Did I mention I'm glad you're back :haha: xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Reb what a beautiful day and how very symbolic about the balloon being ripped from your hands - there are greater forces at work and I guess we really do need to trust them. Hugs sweetheart.


----------



## samiam

Reb: that sounds like a lovely day!! I love the balloon idea. Maybe OH and I will have to do something like that. 

AFM:  Temps creeping slowly up. Still having weird pains in the uterine area (sort of right in the center). Feels crampy, but not. Know what I mean? This is a LONG week already and it's only day one of it for me. Sigh.


----------



## LLbean

Sam... Your chart looks great, even the dip on 7dpo! So looking forward to a good outcome for you this month!!!


----------



## Reb S

OOoh, Sam, your chart does look good! Fingers crossed. I thoroughly recommend marking your due date with something special. It made a grim day a special day x
Spoomie has her twinny back! Hee hee!
Right, come on you 2 week waiters, give us some BFP's! 
I've got that AF feeling today... x


----------



## pip7890

Reb - beautiful

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Reb- That was a beautiful day. I am glad you both were able to enjoy it.

Miss C - Nice to see you back.


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Samiam

Your chart is developing into a thing of beauty.......x


----------



## Reb S

Ooooh Sam...


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Reb

Sorry the old hag got you :growlmad::hugs: x


----------



## Miss_C

well the hag is back and with a vengeance - woke me at 4am spreading her stuff everywhere - eeeeewwwwwwww - damn you biatch what is your piggin problem, why can't you just eff off!!


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> well the hag is back and with a vengeance - woke me at 4am spreading her stuff everywhere - eeeeewwwwwwww - damn you biatch what is your piggin problem, why can't you just eff off!!

Miss C: I don't know off-hand if my post-MC charts are available on FFF, but I will go and make sure that they are so you can see them if you're interested. Your chart this month looks a lot like one of those charts of mine (in terms of the off and on bleeding) and the only way out of it for me was meds. I hope that the doctor will be proactive with you and get you out of this post MC thing. It's so not fun. I'm sad to see someone else going through it. Mine lasted from November-February and, as I said, was only curtailed by meds. Here's hoping that yours won't last as long. :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Sam your temps are still going up!! But why do you have square dots?


----------



## LLbean

yes what is up with the squares?...well I went and looked
Square Points:
When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart.


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> Sam your temps are still going up!! But why do you have square dots?




LLbean said:


> yes what is up with the squares?...well I went and looked
> Square Points:
> When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart.

Yep. It's squares when you enter something in the text box. And I enabled the feature so I would know when I had entered text on there!

Miss C:  I know! :happydance: Here's hoping they stay up!


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> Sam your temps are still going up!! But why do you have square dots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yes what is up with the squares?...well I went and looked
> Square Points:
> When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It's squares when you enter something in the text box. And I enabled the feature so I would know when I had entered text on there!
> 
> Miss C:  I know! :happydance: Here's hoping they stay up!Click to expand...

[-o&lt; stay up temps, we all ask you to stay up...we need that BFP!!!


----------



## Miss_C

Having some issues today, bubba fell and hit his head on the corner of the coffee table last night, ended up in an ambulance after calling the health line for advice and they called ambulance, bubs is all good but we were sat sitting outside the room that we lost the baby and it was so hard for hubby and I sitting there looking at the room. Added to the fact that the witch is ridiculously heavy today it's like it's happening all over again. I keep wondering if the strange temps things with the big spike when AF arrived first time around was in fact a late implantation that arrived too late and this is now another loss. I am cramping quite badly and each time I cramp I pass a clot.


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> Having some issues today, bubba fell and hit his head on the corner of the coffee table last night, ended up in an ambulance after calling the health line for advice and they called ambulance, bubs is all good but we were sat sitting outside the room that we lost the baby and it was so hard for hubby and I sitting there looking at the room. Added to the fact that the witch is ridiculously heavy today it's like it's happening all over again. I keep wondering if the strange temps things with the big spike when AF arrived first time around was in fact a late implantation that arrived too late and this is now another loss. I am cramping quite badly and each time I cramp I pass a clot.

Oh miss C, I'm so sorry you are going through this, I hope your doctor has some answers for you. My period the time before last was like that too... Looked like a murder scene! I chalked it off to taking the baby aspirin. I truly hope that was it. Please keep us posted and receive many many cyber hugs!


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Having some issues today, bubba fell and hit his head on the corner of the coffee table last night, ended up in an ambulance after calling the health line for advice and they called ambulance, bubs is all good but we were sat sitting outside the room that we lost the baby and it was so hard for hubby and I sitting there looking at the room. Added to the fact that the witch is ridiculously heavy today it's like it's happening all over again. I keep wondering if the strange temps things with the big spike when AF arrived first time around was in fact a late implantation that arrived too late and this is now another loss. I am cramping quite badly and each time I cramp I pass a clot.

Hey Twinny

That is too cruel that you had to take your son to the exact same place, I never want to go near that part of the hospital again. Poor you. i think your theory sounds right; I think I suggested it may have been an early pregnancy a few posts back. My main reason was your longer luteal phase but surely hellish af which is much heavier would back it up? Hope that gives you comfort that your body is getting there, rather than makes you sad. I think you should look into Samiam's idea of needing meds if this has been the status quo since mc.

Thinking of you xxx:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Where has Glowstar gone??? Hope she's ok. Come back to us if you're reading! xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie said:


> Where has Glowstar gone??? Hope she's ok. Come back to us if you're reading! xxx

Glowie is all good, last time I heard from her she was off to get a little busy :blush: although that was half an hour ago - hmmmmmmmmmm must be some gourmet happenings!! :haha:


----------



## Reb S

Oh Miss C, poor you - what a traumatic evening that must've been. I'm sorry you're having such a rough time with the old AF - hope you get to see a good doctor soon x
Sam, I'm stalking your chart like a woman obsessed. When are you gonna test?!!!!
x


----------



## samiam

JESUS GOD ALMIGHTY. I sure hope I don't have the flu or something! Today's temp increase really blew me away. Is that normal, ladies? Should it be so high? I was planning to wait to test until Saturday, but, as there's still some FMU in the cup downstairs, maybe I should use an internet cheapie and go for it?

EDIT: UGHHHH. So I work up the nerve to go down and test only to find that OH is cleaning the bathroom and has dumped out the FMU. He looks so earnest and so pleased to be up so early and helping around the house that I just can't tell him that I needed that cup of piss, dammit! How oddly embarrassing to have one's OH dealing with your pee. :blush: 

I guess tomorrow is test day. EEKS.


----------



## LLbean

Do it, do it, do it!!!!


----------



## samiam

LLbean said:


> Do it, do it, do it!!!!


No FMU any more. :( OH tossed it while cleaning. Since he cleans once in a blue moon, I cannot even complain. Tomorrow it is!


----------



## LLbean

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! he HAD to clean today didn't he...MEN! lol


----------



## Reb S

Yes, your temp should be that high- mine regularly goes up to 36.8 which is what yours is at now, but the shape of that chart.....!!!!!!!! PLEASE get up early tomorrow morning and post straight away... x
And don't discourage OH from cleaning up bodily fluids, just in case he has to do a lot of it over the next few years....! x


----------



## Morgans19

Reb S said:


> Hello all you lovely people! Thanks for all your lovely wishes today. We have had a great day. I think I got my tears done mostly yesterday when OH and I were apart; today we went to the beach with 2 balloons, one to release each. It was so windy that one escaped without my noticing before we even got over the dunes and then I realised how perfect that was, as that one was Bill, my non-sticky bean, who never implanted at the IVF. He disappeared before we even saw him. We got the other balloon and wrote a message on it for Ben and I wrote a kiss on it - then OH surprised me by taking the pen and writing a kiss from him too; then we released it together and kissed and hugged. We watched it fly away for as long as we could see it.
> OH was quite emotional which took him by surprise and he doesn't often admit to it, so it was very lovely for me. We took Jasper-dog for a lovely long walk on the beach; rode the Dymchurch railway; took another walk in a nature reserve and went out for a meal. We've had a celebration day, really and felt very close.
> Hope you don't mind me describing it all, but it was very special.
> 
> Now -Spoomie and Morgans - you've got all my hopes this month. COME ON GIRLS! SOMEONE POST A BFbloodyP!!!
> Miss C - hope you're here to stay x

Hi, I havent been on here for a couple of days, awe thats sounds like a lovely but sad day for you, I have tears in my eyes and I hope that you and OH can move forward - just beautiful releasing balloons :flower:

Take care x


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Girls, Glowie is fine but busy ;-))), hope she posts tonight though cos I LOVE her stories and chat )) Me? - well temp rise for a couple of days, then dropped slightly today, but awful sore cramps - like Id pulled muscles in my stomach all day til this afternoon and now Im fine again, still no sore boobs this month which is weird for me! Due AF Sunday, so I really havent a piggin clue!!!! Im quite glad I go off on holiday soon so the next TWW will be spent in the sun and maybe just maybe will take my mind off things for a while! No monitors for a month either, having a break from the CBFM.


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> Hi Girls, Glowie is fine but busy ;-))), hope she posts tonight though cos I LOVE her stories and chat )) Me? - well temp rise for a couple of days, then dropped slightly today, but awful sore cramps - like Id pulled muscles in my stomach all day til this afternoon and now Im fine again, still no sore boobs this month which is weird for me! Due AF Sunday, so I really havent a piggin clue!!!! Im quite glad I go off on holiday soon so the next TWW will be spent in the sun and maybe just maybe will take my mind off things for a while! No monitors for a month either, having a break from the CBFM.

Hey Morgan

Checked out your FFF chart earlier and was disappointed your temp rise hadn't continued on its previous stratospheric trajectory! Seems early to be having af symptoms, but not sure if you usually get such advance notice and that's your normal pattern - it could still be a good sign of things shifting around in there, it's not over till the old hag clears her throat! And I hardly ever get sore boobs, even when I'm pregnant so don't give up hope. Keep us posted until you go away for a break. You are so disciplined to say you're going to switch off from monitors, temps etc while you're on hols.

Have a fab time x


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Do it, do it, do it!!!!
> 
> 
> No FMU any more. :( OH tossed it while cleaning. Since he cleans once in a blue moon, I cannot even complain. Tomorrow it is!Click to expand...

Samaim

Your chart looks phenomenal, can't wait for tomorrow. Just guard your heart, cross your fingers and toes and pray :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Er, Spoomie, your chart doesn't look half bad, either!
And Morgans, you're not out till you're out and your temps are still up, so I piggin' hope there's a bean in there!
x


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Yes, your temp should be that high- mine regularly goes up to 36.8 which is what yours is at now, but the shape of that chart.....!!!!!!!! PLEASE get up early tomorrow morning and post straight away... x
> And don't discourage OH from cleaning up bodily fluids, just in case he has to do a lot of it over the next few years....! x

Reb: HA! Trust me; I won't discourage him EVER. He looked so damned pleased with himself that all I could do was give him a big kiss and try to reward such unusual behavior! I will be up early tomorrow morning and will post first thing because I am scheduled to go get blood drawn for a complete "trying to get knocked up" hormonal panel. Wouldn't it be fantastic if I were already UTD!




Spoomie said:


> Your chart looks phenomenal, can't wait for tomorrow. Just guard your heart, cross your fingers and toes and pray :hugs::hugs:

Spoomie: Heart guarded. . . Everything crossed! :hugs: It's like bloody Christmas Eve waiting for tomorrow morning! :wacko: Your chart looks damned nice too, girl!!

Morgans: Your chart still looks pretty good and I have weird pressure things down there too. Not cramps, but not nothing, if that makes sense.


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks ladies for your positive comments on my chart (though I feel a bit unworthy and like Samiam's understudy as hers is far superior to mine!!! :haha:)

Confession time: I have been on FFF overlaying my charts. Am I the only one? Oh dear, I've passed the point of no return. I KNOW that 8dpo is way too early to be analysing my chart but still I torment myself! It's (obviously) inconclusive as well as tormenting :dohh: But please rise again tomorrow, please.........

Sleep well gals xx


----------



## Morgans19

Girls you have some good temp rises, everything crossed here. I feel really cranky tonight, feeling less positive now!! I am giving up the monitor just for a month, but still going to temp! Its quite an obsession! 

Good luck girls


----------



## Glowstar

Hello Lovely ladies!!! :hugs::hugs:

I've been really busy the last few days which is a good thing waiting for OV...it's so boring :sleep: CD8 already...CBFFFFFM high from CD7...so possibly in for an early Ov...so we got a BD in this morning. Yes I can hear you all...shock horror!! before work too!! it was a bit of a 'quickie...in out and out the kettle on' dealio...but I'm not complaining. OH strung me up like a Turkey after while I inserted my first Instead Cup. Went to work with it in and had it in all day.....had some minor leakage and had to take my knickers off in the ladies toilets and dry them under the hand dryer :haha: didn't fancy walking round with a 'spermie snatch patch' on my pants :rofl::rofl:

Reb - Hi honey!!! your story brought tears to my eyes, it sounded beautiful....hope you are OK :hugs: 

Spoomie - Your chart looks great :thumbup: let's hope this is it for you :hugs:

Sam - FREAKIN' AWESOME CHART!! have everything crossed for you xx

Morgans - Your chart looks FAB too......I hope waiting until as close to ov as possible is going pay off for you :thumbup:

Miss C - Sorry your having a rough time of it :wacko: hope bubba is OK and that the Dr's can refer you quickly. WELCOME BACK :kiss:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Hello Lovely ladies!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I've been really busy the last few days which is a good thing waiting for OV...it's so boring :sleep: CD8 already...CBFFFFFM high from CD7...so possibly in for an early Ov...so we got a BD in this morning. Yes I can hear you all...shock horror!! before work too!! it was a bit of a 'quickie...in out and out the kettle on' dealio...but I'm not complaining. OH strung me up like a Turkey after while I inserted my first Instead Cup. Went to work with it in and had it in all day.....had some minor leakage and had to take my knickers off in the ladies toilets and dry them under the hand dryer :haha: didn't fancy walking round with a 'spermie snatch patch' on my pants :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Reb - Hi honey!!! your story brought tears to my eyes, it sounded beautiful....hope you are OK :hugs:
> 
> Spoomie - Your chart looks great :thumbup: let's hope this is it for you :hugs:
> 
> Sam - FREAKIN' AWESOME CHART!! have everything crossed for you xx
> 
> Morgans - Your chart looks FAB too......I hope waiting until as close to ov as possible is going pay off for you :thumbup:
> 
> Miss C - Sorry your having a rough time of it :wacko: hope bubba is OK and that the Dr's can refer you quickly. WELCOME BACK :kiss:

HI Glowstar, glad to see you back in the fold. Your posts make me laugh :thumbup: while mine must sound like I'm about to slit my wrists :haha: Apologies x

Leakage issues....yuk, I remember those! I used to get in the shower as soon as poss, leaving a decent interval so as not to offend DH! Now I'm so obsessed with keeping it in I try not to breathe for at least half an hour after DTD, let alone move around! Somehow seems to be less of an issue once one has slept on it/in it all night long!!! What has happened to us?!?!


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie, I am a pretty positive person but I suppose we all have our low moments...mine come in waves. I had one last night after torturing myself reading depressing TTC facts. OH said 'It doesn't matter if we can't have a baby we can still have a great life together' :hugs: I know he is right but now I feel like I am on a journey and I can't imagine life without the end result :wacko: MY OH is only just 32 and it would seriously kill me for him not to have a child of his own because I know he would be a fantastic Dad. Anyway, that's bloody depressing so moving swiftly on :haha::haha:

Back to the leakage issue....or lack of it today for me!!! I am like you normally but since TTC sperm is like liquid gold :haha: I even have a 'special pillow' in the drawer under the bed for OH to wedge under my backside to elevate me!! He actually said to me tonight, that if he held me up for over an hour would that help, I was like 'yes babe it would, but all the blood would rush to my head and I might pass out in the process' :blush:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Back to the leakage issue....or lack of it today for me!!! I am like you normally but since TTC sperm is like liquid gold :haha: I even have a 'special pillow' in the drawer under the bed for OH to wedge under my backside to elevate me!! He actually said to me tonight, that if he held me up for over an hour would that help, I was like 'yes babe it would, but all the blood would rush to my head and I might pass out in the process' :blush:

Ditto - liquid gold, priceless:haha::haha: Also ditto the pillow. We usually forget about the damned stupid pillow until a bit too far along and then have to pause proceedings while we realign with the pillow - it would make for hysterical Youtube viewing!!! :blush:


----------



## Reb S

Ha haha! Glad you're back, Glowie! I needed a giggle as I also spent the evening reading depressing TTC facts, including all the latest IVF, IUI figures. What a load of shite. I am OBSESSED! Thinking we're going to get some consults in the next couple of week then make some decisions. Seeing as I've never got pregnant by myself in THREE AND A HALF BLOODY YEARSSSSSS!!!!! we might try some intervention again, or we might, as your other half says, have a good life anyway! 
Right Spoomie, Morgans, Sam, it's a race to the BFP - who's going to make my week? x


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Thanks ladies for your positive comments on my chart (though I feel a bit unworthy and like Samiam's understudy as hers is far superior to mine!!! :haha:)
> 
> Confession time: I have been on FFF overlaying my charts. Am I the only one? Oh dear, I've passed the point of no return. I KNOW that 8dpo is way too early to be analysing my chart but still I torment myself! It's (obviously) inconclusive as well as tormenting :dohh: But please rise again tomorrow, please.........
> 
> Sleep well gals xx

Spoomie: You are NO understudy, misses. I admit to doing the very same thing with FFF, but it never ever matches up the way I want it to (even with this chart). And I started doing it at O this month, so you are not alone in the insanity. Fingers crossed for a big temp rise for you tomorrow! :hugs:



Glowstar said:


> it was a bit of a 'quickie...in out and out the kettle on' dealio...but I'm not complaining. OH strung me up like a Turkey after while I inserted my first Instead Cup. Went to work with it in and had it in all day.....had some minor leakage and had to take my knickers off in the ladies toilets and dry them under the hand dryer :haha: didn't fancy walking round with a 'spermie snatch patch' on my pants :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sam - FREAKIN' AWESOME CHART!! have everything crossed for you xx

Glowstar: OMG that story has me fricking cracking up! :rofl: Fricking liquid gold. I had one month where, because we were cross with one another, after we did the deal, so much leaked out of me that I started crying. Sheesh. What are we like?

AFM: Am going to use an ic cheapie when I get back from collecting petitions this afternoon. Since it's early days and in the afternoon, I figure I can handle the disappointment of a possible BFN. Will post later.


----------



## samiam

BFN on the IC. Won't test again until Sat or Sun. Feeling slightly worried. I hate this part of it all.


----------



## truly_blessed

Glowstar said:


> Spoomie, I am a pretty positive person but I suppose we all have our low moments...mine come in waves. I had one last night after torturing myself reading depressing TTC facts. OH said 'It doesn't matter if we can't have a baby we can still have a great life together' :hugs: I know he is right but now I feel like I am on a journey and I can't imagine life without the end result :wacko: MY OH is only just 32 and it would seriously kill me for him not to have a child of his own because I know he would be a fantastic Dad. Anyway, that's bloody depressing so moving swiftly on :haha::haha:
> 
> Back to the leakage issue....or lack of it today for me!!! I am like you normally but since TTC sperm is like liquid gold :haha: I even have a 'special pillow' in the drawer under the bed for OH to wedge under my backside to elevate me!! He actually said to me tonight, that if he held me up for over an hour would that help, I was like 'yes babe it would, but all the blood would rush to my head and I might pass out in the process' :blush:

Push those thoughts right away. All of that had started going through my head a few months ago. DF had said to me 'We'll get get more dogs' bless him. I was getting so cacked off with it all and thought it was better to face upto things and be prepared, just in case. 

As long as you're ovulating, there's a chance every month, the golden eggs are in there, it's just waiting for then to pop to the front and making sure you do all you can to catch them as they fall.

I know it gets frustrating and tiring but your turn will come.

That goes to all of you. xx

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Truly, that's so wonderfully encouraging - we're also thinking more dogs at the moment!!! Glad bean is growing beautifully!
Sam - don't panic. Look up FFF chart gallery - negative OPKs before positive OPKs and keep your fingers crossed. As Spoomie said, guard your heart, but whatever the outcome, if you don't mind the literary allusion, It is a far, far better chart that I am seeing than I have ever seen, etc...so your cycle is hugely improved, even if it's a BFN xxxxx 
Spoomster - Morgans - haven't got time to stalk, hope your both temping high x


----------



## Miss_C

https://ezinearticles.com/?What-Abo...44-When-I-Had-My-Beautiful-Daughter&id=137946

NOW those are some stats!!!

Hands up who still feels down? NOT ME!!!



> What about the fact that the number of unintended pregnancies in women between 40 and 44 is second only to teenagers? Many women in their 40's think their too old to get pregnant, they get little lax with their birth control, and bingo!
> 
> Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/137946


----------



## herbie

samiam said:


> BFN on the IC. Won't test again until Sat or Sun. Feeling slightly worried. I hate this part of it all.

good luck when you test again hun:thumbup:


----------



## herbie

Miss_C said:


> https://ezinearticles.com/?What-Abo...44-When-I-Had-My-Beautiful-Daughter&id=137946
> 
> NOW those are some stats!!!
> 
> Hands up who still feels down? NOT ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What about the fact that the number of unintended pregnancies in women between 40 and 44 is second only to teenagers? Many women in their 40's think their too old to get pregnant, they get little lax with their birth control, and bingo!
> 
> Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/137946Click to expand...

really intersting that hun


----------



## Glowstar

Erm...Sam can you please hurry up and get on the same time zone so I can check your chart :haha:


----------



## Miss_C

Glowstar said:


> Erm...Sam can you please hurry up and get on the same time zone so I can check your chart :haha:


I know I know, I have been trying to figure out if I go to bed now, will it have been morning already where Sam is when I get up so I can find out before I go to my docs appointment!! Still may be a day or 2 early though so as spoomie said guard your heart Sammy!!


----------



## samiam

Thanks girls. Temp dip today and CBFM is calling for M. Does anyone know if it bases that on past cycles or on something it sees in the fmu? Completely bummed. Off to get my blood panel taken.


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - loving your article, loving that you're back!!! Seriously, what a boost to read that.
Sam - don't give up - READ MY OTHER POST! It's a great chart x
Uh, Spoomie....looking rather good too x
Ha ha ha - I was just imagining us all meeting up for a huge party in about five years, kids or no kids and all jumping on our blooming thermometers whilst chucking back huge Margarita cocktails to make up for all these months of obsession! Now I'm running with it - bringing hammers to our CBFM's, throwing beer all over our pee sticks, trying to hit Instead cups with darts....! I'm off in la-la land. Sorry, spent the day playing really difficult music, urk. Brain sprain. x


----------



## truly_blessed

my CBFM is on ebay as soon as I've done with it, never mind smashing it up.


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Miss C - loving your article, loving that you're back!!! Seriously, what a boost to read that.
> Sam - don't give up - READ MY OTHER POST! It's a great chart x
> Uh, Spoomie....looking rather good too x
> Ha ha ha - I was just imagining us all meeting up for a huge party in about five years, kids or no kids and all jumping on our blooming thermometers whilst chucking back huge Margarita cocktails to make up for all these months of obsession! Now I'm running with it - bringing hammers to our CBFM's, throwing beer all over our pee sticks, trying to hit Instead cups with darts....! I'm off in la-la land. Sorry, spent the day playing really difficult music, urk. Brain sprain. x

Reb: I, for one, AM IN on that margarita party for sure!! Thanks for your encouragement, Reb. It really does help. Just one of those rotten days where I feel tired of temping and wondering etc. But I'll be better tomorrow. A day of rest and some exercise will do me some good. :)



truly_blessed said:


> my CBFM is on ebay as soon as I've done with it, never mind smashing it up.

Truly: HEAR HEAR. Mine too!

Spoomie: Your chart is looking pretty damned nice there, lady!!


----------



## Spoomie

I LOVE YOU ALL! You keep me (somewhere close to) sane.

Reb Put my name down for the party, I'll be there, but SW London if you please would be great 

I'm with Truly though, not taking a hammer to the CBFM, will definitely sell it on to try and recoup some of the millions I've thrown at ttc this past 6 months!

Sam, I am so gutted to see your chart has dropped today. I was sure that it was a fait accompli to be riding so hight at 11dpo. I hate that stupid witch, but please please God, she's not coming for you and it shoots back up tomorrow. Can't remember who said it (Reb????), but they were so right, regardless of whether good or bad news (not to say it's not tough) you have a far healthier looking chart back again.

Twinny off to check out your stats you posted earlier, and then it sounds from the comments of others as though I should bookmark them for my next low. Thanks Twinny. Hope things are improving for you and precious little man is recovered.

Glowstar waiting for your reply to Reb's suggestion because I know it'll be hilarious (no pressure there then...!)

AFM Temp pretty static, as you have seen, up tiny tiny bit. It is (fractionally) higher than it's ever been at current dpo but trying to keep my feet on the ground, it means nothing, and I really remind myself of that these days. Also refusing to log any symptoms I may or may not be experiencing in case they're not real. I know that by this point in the month I always think, "Tomorrow's temp will give me more concrete info" and then tomorrow comes and it doesn't really. Sigh. Sigh. Sigh. At least the stupid FFF isn't telling me I may be triphasic, only to shoot me down in flames at a later date! xxx


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies - well I'm glad to see everyone on top form in here and MissC is back with us :yipee: Well, work has been relentless, though Italy was fun even though work related. I am so looking forward to the weekend and proper catch up - this thread moves so fast I can't keep up.

I have been taking it easy ttc wise - not temping or going poas crazy - however I did have one stick left over from last cycle which just begged me to pee on it last night, so of course I had to oblige - up came Mr Smiley. I've had to alter my status of 'Not trying' to 'Not trying to hard' - obviously the stick had to be obeyed! 

Went to Southend today on a recce. We went on the pier which is a mile and half long - There's nothing much on the pier except old blokes fishing and a train that takes you out to almost the end. Some old bloke asked me what we were doing, so I chatted for a few minutes (not allowed to say what we were filming) so was a short conversation. As I was walking away he called after me and told me that on the top deck of the pier at the very end there was a bell, If I rang the bell 3 times and made a wish, the wish would come true the next time I visit the pier. Well, I found the bell but it no longer had a dinger - so I had to use my knuckles - no prizes to guessing what I wished for - Will be going back in just under 2 weeks!!!!!

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Guess that's me out then, at least this morning's temp doesn't have that ambiguity I was talking about last night.......:-(


----------



## Reb S

Hey Nise! Glad to have you back. Things are getting back to normal round here! I wished at the Cerne Abbas Giant wishing well 2 years ago - that's how my Mum got me - but no luck! However, if you want a laugh, Google images of the Giant and you'll work out why us locals think he's such a fertility symbol!
LLBean, Morgans - chart's looking good, in fact all you 2 WW waiters have had beautiful rises, despite little falls here and there - nobody's out yet....x
And that means you, Spoomie and Sam x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb - your post made me laugh, love to see you in good spirits it certainly keeps things in perspective :thumbup: and I will certainly join a party and I seriously mean that :kiss:

Spoomie - you def can't say you're out yet! Neither can Morgans! I am still holding out hope for you ladies :hugs:

AFM - CBFFFFFm has been high since CD7, today is CD10 and PEAK!!! eeeeekkk! panicking now as we BD'd CD8 morning and meant to do it last night as I felt a bit crampy yesterday and cervix was soft but we were too tired! :wacko: I had to wake OH up this morning for a bit of morning sex...doused my snatch in conceive plus, DTD and popped the instead cup in and drove to work :haha::haha: Probably missed it this cycle though as big temp drop this am so prob Ov today :wacko:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: You're NOT out! Not only could that be implantation, it could be some other weird frickin thing. Look at my temp today and compare it to yesterday's drop. Who the hell knows what the temps are doing. . . But you are NOT out!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> Spoomie: You're NOT out! Not only could that be implantation, it could be some other weird frickin thing. Look at my temp today and compare it to yesterday's drop. Who the hell knows what the temps are doing. . . But you are NOT out!! :hugs:

SAM SAM SAM!!!!!

WOAH!...loving it!!! Your temps!


----------



## samiam

My temps are on DRUGS! :)


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> my temps are on drugs! :)

hahahaha


----------



## Glowstar

Freakin 'ell Sam I think you should test again babes!!! I still don't think you are 13dpo though......more like 10 or 11 and that's maybe why BFN before. If not testing today, test tomorrow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

I'm going to wait until Sunday or Monday to test. I just don't want to see another BFN and if AF is going to come, it will be Sunday or Monday. :)


----------



## Morgans19

Some charts look great!! Come on BFP ladies we can do this. I'll test Monday if no AF but I feel periody!! Glowstar ) love it. Quickie then instead cup in and off to work!! Ha ha ha.


----------



## LLbean

man I am so looking forward to Monday Sam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> My temps are on DRUGS! :)

Courier some over to me, please! Amazing temp rise, bet you've been walking on a cloud today. Please, please, please keep it up tomorrow. And we'd all really appreciate it in England if you could start getting up in the middle of the night to temp, we don't like waiting till mid-afternoon to see your graph updated!!!

As suspected, I've been 'Finding charts like mine' (well, it is Friday night!) and - although I feel soooo out - it seems like good news can still come after a dip at 10dpo. The latter stages of the 2ww are so torturous and there's nothing else to do. Can't even have a glass of wine to ease the frayed nerves like you can once af has arrived.

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> My temps are on DRUGS! :)
> 
> Courier some over to me, please! Amazing temp rise, bet you've been walking on a cloud today. Please, please, please keep it up tomorrow. And we'd all really appreciate it in England if you could start getting up in the middle of the night to temp, we don't like waiting till mid-afternoon to see your graph updated!!!
> 
> As suspected, I've been 'Finding charts like mine' (well, it is Friday night!) and - although I feel soooo out - it seems like good news can still come after a dip at 10dpo. The latter stages of the 2ww are so torturous and there's nothing else to do. Can't even have a glass of wine to ease the frayed nerves like you can once af has arrived.
> 
> Thinking of you all xxxClick to expand...

well I read implantation happens between 7 and 10DPO so yes, dip on day 10 can definitely be a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Right - who'll join the sweepstake that Sam will HAVE to test again before Sunday?! And I hate this temperatures in the middle of the day milarky - I'm off to Dorset where there's no such thing as the internet and I won't know till MONDAY what's happening! Oh bum.
Good luck you lot and by the way - why are you all still online?! It's midnight, for God's sake, go to bed! x


----------



## LLbean

7:30pm where I am so I'm good LOL


----------



## Glowstar

Well, I have just been out for the most gorgeous meal, had a kobi steak which cost a whopping £55!!! And that was without any sides! Had a couple of glasses of wine to. Feel a bit guilty about that but hey ho I can't live like a nun and I am not a big drinker so figure it's not a biggie 
Managed to persuade OH for another BD session so that's twice today and hopefully again sometime tomorrow but think I might have I'd today. Cd10 a bit early but had quite a few bad cramps so hopefully it will be a decent egg. Don't think anyone else is on a similar cycle to me....right gilly no mates!


----------



## samiam

LLbean said:


> man I am so looking forward to Monday Sam!!!!!!!!!

ME TOO!! 



Spoomie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> My temps are on DRUGS! :)
> 
> Courier some over to me, please! Amazing temp rise, bet you've been walking on a cloud today. Please, please, please keep it up tomorrow. And we'd all really appreciate it in England if you could start getting up in the middle of the night to temp, we don't like waiting till mid-afternoon to see your graph updated!!!
> 
> As suspected, I've been 'Finding charts like mine' (well, it is Friday night!) and - although I feel soooo out - it seems like good news can still come after a dip at 10dpo. The latter stages of the 2ww are so torturous and there's nothing else to do. Can't even have a glass of wine to ease the frayed nerves like you can once af has arrived.
> 
> Thinking of you all xxxClick to expand...

Spoomie---I am sending you some of the temp-making drugs here via the internet cloud. So, now, whilst you are asleep, my internet waves are making your temps rise rise rise! As for getting up in the middle of the night, well, as of Wednesday, I will be on your time zone again for two whole weeks! Flying over to spend the due date with OH so we can have a ceremony there where I lost the wee bairn. But by then you won't need to know my temps (one way or t'other, right?). 

I totally know what you mean about wanting to have a glass of wine to ease the frayed nerves. Sigh. Two more days. I was walking on a cloud all day, but now I am nervous that it will go back down. . . Such a roller-coaster of emotions. Anyway, hope you are sleeping well! :hugs:



Reb S said:


> Right - who'll join the sweepstake that Sam will HAVE to test again before Sunday?! And I hate this temperatures in the middle of the day milarky - I'm off to Dorset where there's no such thing as the internet and I won't know till MONDAY what's happening! Oh bum.
> Good luck you lot and by the way - why are you all still online?! It's midnight, for God's sake, go to bed! x

Reb: Sorry hon. I just think it's still going to be too early tomorrow. BUT, if my temps stay up tomorrow, I may just cave in. . . As for the time zone, as I said to Spoomie, I am crossing the pond on Tuesday night, so I will be on your time zone for a few weeks. :hugs:



Glowstar said:


> Well, I have just been out for the most gorgeous meal, had a kobi steak which cost a whopping £55!!! And that was without any sides! Had a couple of glasses of wine to. Feel a bit guilty about that but hey ho I can't live like a nun and I am not a big drinker so figure it's not a biggie
> Managed to persuade OH for another BD session so that's twice today and hopefully again sometime tomorrow but think I might have I'd today. Cd10 a bit early but had quite a few bad cramps so hopefully it will be a decent egg. Don't think anyone else is on a similar cycle to me....right gilly no mates!

Glowie: That sounds DELISH! I am so jealous. I'd love to have a few glasses of wine. No-one else is on your same cycle? I could swear that someone else was. . .


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Samiam


The drugs didn't do it for me I'm afraid, she's going to get me today. That's me out now before my due date. Devastating. I have been dreading the prospect that I wouldn't be pregnant before it arrived and now that is my reality. My every waking moment has been focused on ttc for the pst 6 months and I have failed. Maybe the reality will not be as bad as the thought of it. Maybe it'll be a whole lot worse. I am starting to think my lost little one was my last chance and that it was all my fault. I have never mentioned this but I slipped over on some wet leaves while we were out walking 2 days before I started bleeding and I will never know if that is what caused the mc. Can't shake the thought, regardless of the fact the Dr said it was unlikely to have been the reason. Can't have helped, can it?! Sorry to be the heavy load, again. I guess at least now I can go for a run today, focus on something I'm good at. Wishing all good things for you all still in 2WW and praying that you have something to celebrate on your due date Samaim xxx


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie, that's nonsense. There is no way you caused it and a slip certainly wouldn't. I'm in a horrible rush so have to go, but I couldn't read and run. My due date has passed, Spoomie, so we're in this together x
Love to all, have a good weekend, x


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie....:cry: don't do that to yourself!! I am pretty sure what you described did not cause the MC! The female body is meant to cope with things like that and secretly I think you know that. You are just finding it easier to blame yourself and you really need to stop doing that it's not good for the mind, body or soul.
As long as you are having regular cycles (which you are) you have the SAME chance as the rest of us and we are getting BFP's on this thread!!! 
You have been pregnant twice in the last 3 years so you CAN do it!! 
Believe me when I tell you the day AF arrives I feel the lowest of the low, I actually feel sorry for my OH to have to put up with me but soon the horrendous feeling of disappointment washes away and then I have HOPE! and that is what makes me carry on every cycle, so I am sending some of my hope to you and all the other ladies on this thread.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Reb and Glowstar. I must sound like the biggest whinging Pom, I'm sorry, it's just that you are the first port of call for support. I never used to be, this experience has traumatised and changed me so I barely recognise my own personality. I'm shocked to see that I'm a much weaker person than I ever imagined I was, and I'm sorry for spreading my misery. The irony is that I fell pregnant last year the month after we had tried for 5 months and decided it wasn't going to happen (far less focused on the task than now), so I know there is truth in 'It will happen if you relax about it', annoying as we find that idea. The idea of relaxing over it now seems like a lifetime away xxx


----------



## Morgans19

Morning wonderful ladies, Your temp is looking great Sam! Mine went up a little this morning again, but just waiting for a low in the morning, although I feel ok today - think I am setting myself up for the disappointment before it happens if you know what I mean! mmmmmmm or maybe Ill test today - away to do some housework and bath a dog that'll keep me busy!! Have a good day all


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie, you are not whinging it's perfectly normal to have all these feelings, I suspect even more so after a MC. 5 months is not a long time! maybe it will take a little longer this time, that's part of the frustration, not being able to control ANY of it. Your body and mind are healing and when you are ready it will happen again, don't give up :hugs: I don't think any of us can relax.....not when the clock is ticking so loudly....it feels like a race against time...we just don't know how much time we have :wacko: 

Morgans, I saw your little temp jump this morning and did a little :happydance: let us know if you test!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

I had bloods done yesterday lh fsh hcg etc etc results Tuesday. Also had ultrasound, for the ridiculous bleeding I have been having, news not so good at this stage 26mm fibroid, uterus bulky measures 106mm which means 1/4 of it is compromised by the effing fibroid, must have grown when I was pregnant with ziggy, the MRI I had after Jake said it was too small then to worry about as we talked surgery to remove etc after Jake in case it prevented further pregnancy. Was assured it wouldn't of course now I am freaking out, have to wait for blood results so GP can word his referral to ob/gyn and the FS. There is some other stuff on my report that I have to google to figure out what it all means! 

This damn fibroid was discovered when I was pregnant with Jake and was tld at the morph week scan it was blocking the cervix and would need c section, well as uterus and baby grew fibroid moved up and out of the way etc etc. Nearly damn well killed me when I ended up in an emergency c/section and surgeon cut it, so much blood everywhere. 6 months later MRI done and showed it had shrunk right back down and would not hinder our ttc chances.

fffffaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Morgans19

Glowstar said:


> Spoomie, you are not whinging it's perfectly normal to have all these feelings, I suspect even more so after a MC. 5 months is not a long time! maybe it will take a little longer this time, that's part of the frustration, not being able to control ANY of it. Your body and mind are healing and when you are ready it will happen again, don't give up :hugs: I don't think any of us can relax.....not when the clock is ticking so loudly....it feels like a race against time...we just don't know how much time we have :wacko:
> 
> Morgans, I saw your little temp jump this morning and did a little :happydance: let us know if you test!! :hugs:

I tested - BFN!!! :cry: Oh well just ordered more CBFM sticks, know I said no monitors but now thinking its two weeks til hols, so I could use the CBFM up to then which will tell me highs and maybe peaks just before I go, then Ill leave it and in the TWW while away so will be much easier to cope with this cycle. Sure AF will get me tomorrow :-( :growlmad: off for a :coffee: then a shop! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Morgans your temp is still up! Don't give up hope yet.


----------



## Glowstar

Morgans...according to studies done on FF on all the pregnancy charts the average BFP is something like 14.3 dpo!!! 
I know people get them early but ALOT don't! It's not over yet...but get where you are coming from preparing :winkwink:

Miss C - I hope they refer you quickly and get this sorted out. I wonder if the Soy had anything to do with aggravating it :shrug:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie:  Oh dear. :hugs: I'm so sorry hon. We're all in that same boat of approaching the due date and giving it our all and feeling so sad when it doesn't work out. As for your story about slipping, I have one for you. One day while pregnant, I went for a run and afterward had a fairly bad asthma attack. I am convinced that that was what did it for me. I didn't find out about it for a month (since I had a MMC) later, but when I look back to things that happened around the 8th week, I always come back to that day and am convinced that if I hadn't gone for a run that day, things would be totally different right now. But my logical mind knows that isn't true. We both got pregnant and we all WILL get pregnant again and have lovely babies. And when we DO get pregnant again, I say that we all plan some sort of meeting so that our lovely bouncing babies can meet and be friends. Go for a run. Be good to yourself today. :kiss:



Morgans19 said:


> Morning wonderful ladies, Your temp is looking great Sam! Mine went up a little this morning again, but just waiting for a low in the morning, although I feel ok today - think I am setting myself up for the disappointment before it happens if you know what I mean! mmmmmmm or maybe Ill test today - away to do some housework and bath a dog that'll keep me busy!! Have a good day all

Morgans: Yours looks MUCH more stable than mine! I know what you mean about setting yourself up for disappointment. Mine went down again today so I am doing the same thing. I feel no signs of AF and no signs of pregnancy either. It's been an odd cycle. Hope you are having a great day! :dust:


----------



## Morgans19

Morgans: Yours looks MUCH more stable than mine! I know what you mean about setting yourself up for disappointment. Mine went down again today so I am doing the same thing. I feel no signs of AF and no signs of pregnancy either. It's been an odd cycle. Hope you are having a great day! :dust:[/QUOTE]

SNAP - no signs of AF and no signs of pregnancy. Sometimes you just wish if AF was going to show she would bluddy well hurry up so you can move on again!! :shrug:


----------



## truly_blessed

Afternoon ladies ... you all need to read Eviesmum's post in here. I'm sure it will give you all the lift you need, she's just turned 47 xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/615822-37-first-baby-so-so-so-scared-2.html


----------



## LLbean

Oh I LOVE her! Her older kids are 23 and 25? wow sounds like me LOL


----------



## samiam

Thanks for sharing that, Truly!!!

Miss C: Are they planning to remove the fibroid?

Morgans: Yep. I know that feeling. In fact, _if _AF is going to show her ugly head, please let it be tomorrow so that I can have my cd3 tests on Tuesday.


----------



## inkdchick

truly blessed that gives me more of a hope than you can imagine of the lady being 47 and pregnant i am 44 45 in dec and have been trying for 4 years but have now given up trying and just enjoying OH so we hope that if we forget about it it will happen regardless - omg fingers crossed thank you :flower:


----------



## LLbean

You can do it inkd!!!


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> truly blessed that gives me more of a hope than you can imagine of the lady being 47 and pregnant i am 44 45 in dec and have been trying for 4 years but have now given up trying and just enjoying OH so we hope that if we forget about it it will happen regardless - omg fingers crossed thank you :flower:

Good luck hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

Morgan's: You still in here with me?

Spoomie: UGH. So she did get you? That stupid bitch. :hugs:


AFM: BFN, but temp climbing again. Whatever. :shrug: I have to say though, that there are two things to wish for today. 1) No ugly hag at all. Or 2) If that ugly hag is going to come this month, please let it be today so I can get my cd3 tests on Tuesday before I head over to Scotland. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Glowstar

Bloody BFN's!!!! aaagggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wacko: I still think you are only 13dpo :winkwink:

Looks like I O'd on CD10!! oh well in the crappy TWW...AGAIN!


----------



## LLbean

yes BFNs should be outlawed! ;-) same with the WITCH!

Sam you are still in, mine dropped a bit...again we are doing the mirror dance it seems LOL


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Keep positive, ladies!

It is only a matter of being the right month for you, don't give up!


----------



## inkdchick

glowstar you seem to have ov'd the same cd as me i too ov'd on cd10 and am now coming to the end of my ttw although i have 24 day cycles so thats not so good now apparantly as we get older the cycle days get shorter so it makes me worry a bit but hey body still doing what it should so it has to happen soon surely !!!! good luck hun xx


----------



## Morgans19

samiam said:


> Morgan's: You still in here with me?
> 
> Spoomie: UGH. So she did get you? That stupid bitch. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM: BFN, but temp climbing again. Whatever. :shrug: I have to say though, that there are two things to wish for today. 1) No ugly hag at all. Or 2) If that ugly hag is going to come this month, please let it be today so I can get my cd3 tests on Tuesday before I head over to Scotland. Hope you are all doing well.

Im still here - no AF yet, but temp drop today!


----------



## herbie

well girls ive just tested and its a :bfp:
we are absolutely thrilled:happydance::happydance:
i really can"t believe it :happydance:
weve only been trying for a couple of months:happydance:
i"m in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morgans19

herbie said:


> well girls ive just tested and its a :bfp:
> we are absolutely thrilled:happydance::happydance:
> i really can"t believe it :happydance:
> weve only been trying for a couple of months:happydance:
> i"m in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: WELL DONE


----------



## pip7890

herbie said:


> well girls ive just tested and its a :bfp:
> we are absolutely thrilled:happydance::happydance:
> i really can"t believe it :happydance:
> weve only been trying for a couple of months:happydance:
> i"m in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations. Let's hope it's catching!!

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Congrats Herbie!!! :happydance:

Yes, let's hope it's catching!


----------



## Spoomie

Samiam

Thanks for your kind words, sorry you have a reason for a nagging (irrational) doubt too. Your chart looks good; despite the couple of drops, the trend is a rising one and you're still way above coverline. I know you're heading across the pond to be with your husband on lost little one's due date. When is the date, I'll think of you. Someone said to me the other day, it's only a date, they probably wouldn't have arrived then, to which my response was, Yes, but when that's all you have, it feels pretty dam important x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats on the bfp!!

Okay, now let's see some more. ;) I know you can do it!


----------



## LLbean

Go Go Herbie!!!!!!!!! VERY VERY Happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nise

:wohoo: Congratulations Herbie, so very happy for you and wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Samiam
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, sorry you have a reason for a nagging (irrational) doubt too. Your chart looks good; despite the couple of drops, the trend is a rising one and you're still way above coverline. I know you're heading across the pond to be with your husband on lost little one's due date. When is the date, I'll think of you. Someone said to me the other day, it's only a date, they probably wouldn't have arrived then, to which my response was, Yes, but when that's all you have, it feels pretty dam important x

Spoomie: Thanks, hon. Your words about the due date mean more to me than I can possibly explain in this little box. :hugs: It's a harder time than I thought it would be and as I wait and wait during this tww, it feels even harder. I'm guarding my heart, but there's such a big part of me that really feels desperate to get that bfp before the due date, which is May 28th. I _know_ that you know all about that and I am very grateful that you're on here with me. It makes me feel less alone! Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks so much too Samiam. Failing this month was so hard as it meant I was definitely out before my due date. My herbalist says that, in her experience, life gets easier after that date has passed. Pleas God she is right because I know that I can't live the rest of my life feeling like this. I pray that the outcome of this cycle is very different for you and that, as a result, you have a ray of hope on May 28th xxx


----------



## Glowstar

WOW! congrats Herbie....fabulous news!!! H&H 9 months :hugs:

C'mon ladies I know someone else must have a BFP up their sleeve :thumbup:

LL, Morgans & Sam & Ink are all still in (have I missed anyone)...willing you all on :hugs: 

Spoomie - I hope things start to get easier for you :hugs: 

AFM - 3dpo and I seriously have the stickiest, thickest CM, it's horrible like wallpaper paste. I'm wondering if I've got a yeast infection after using the instead cups :shrug: it's not making it's way out yet but there really is huge blobs when I check my CP. Sure it's not a symptom anyway and I don't feel 'itchy' or anything down below. 
The cramps are back....didn't really have them much last cycle but feeling really 'periody' is the only way to explain them.
OH has got his Dr's appointment tomorrow to see if he can organise a SA...I've printed off my last 3 charts and written my CD21 blood test results on them but quite sure he won't be bother handing them over. 
Not feeling very confident this cycle at all as BD timing wasn't great :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi glowstar,I am the exact same,was up all nite to loo again and cm had some brown pinky streaks thru it ,was in town and had to cum home as I feel all bloated and unwell,am sure its those cups,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Deperado, you should post a link to your chart if you have one...so we can see it


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Deperado, you should post a link to your chart if you have one...so we can see it

Awk Hun,I don't have a chart,don't temp but I am 3dpo,am def gonna temp next month,thanks lovely,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

looking back the only thing that i had different in my cycle was watery cm last week which was unusual as i only get this just before af:winkwink:
boobs not sore :nope:nothing!!! lol


----------



## Glowstar

Desperado167 said:


> Hi glowstar,I am the exact same,was up all nite to loo again and cm had some brown pinky streaks thru it ,was in town and had to cum home as I feel all bloated and unwell,am sure its those cups,:hugs::hugs:

If you've got blood in your cm I think you only might be ovulating now? usually you would only have that mid cycle due to ovulation or Implantation bleeding and that only happens at 6-12dpo. What CD are you, are you going by OPK's for 3dpo??


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi glowstar,I am the exact same,was up all nite to loo again and cm had some brown pinky streaks thru it ,was in town and had to cum home as I feel all bloated and unwell,am sure its those cups,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> If you've got blood in your cm I think you only might be ovulating now? usually you would only have that mid cycle due to ovulation or Implantation bleeding and that only happens at 6-12dpo. What CD are you, are you going by OPK's for 3dpo??Click to expand...

Am going by my cbfm ,and also had really bad o pains four days ago,really hope I am not o as I haven't bd since sat ,cbfm been on low for two days now,had a high before that and two peaks before that,:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

It's hard to say how many dpo you are really. My first month of CBFM I ovulated on the last high and not on one of the peaks. It will give you high's, a peak...and the second peak it gives you anyway regardless, also the last high. (I actually fed mine old sticks on those days as I know from research that those are pre-programmed) so I'm happy using new sticks until it picks up the first peak (save yourself 2 sticks per cycle).
2nd cycle using had something like 15+ days of highs and no peaks at all, though my temps and CD21 blood tests proved I O'd on either CD13 or CD15.
This time only one high and then straight to Peak after that and O'd on the first peak. So for me it's been different every month using it.
In theory you could be further or less along than the CBFM says. That's why I started temping as was never 100% sure going by OPK's exactly when I ovulated. It teaches you alot about your body and I've discovered that it doesn't matter when I ovulate the last half of my cycle is either 13 or 14 days. So this cycle will only be 23/24 days long.


----------



## samiam

Nothing to report. Small temp climb, no AF. No hints of AF or pregnancy. Limbo Land. What with yesterday's bfn, I am glad that I am seeing the fs tomorrow for the blood panel results before I fly over the pond.


----------



## inkdchick

herbie , i too have no symtoms this cycle either no sore boobs, no sore nipples, no backache no bloated tummy its really wierd i would normally have the lot by now and my af is due weds/thurs and i did a test this afternoon but it was neg as i expected but onwards and upwards and hopefully a test will possibly show up then too xx


----------



## herbie

inkdchick said:


> herbie , i too have no symtoms this cycle either no sore boobs, no sore nipples, no backache no bloated tummy its really wierd i would normally have the lot by now and my af is due weds/thurs and i did a test this afternoon but it was neg as i expected but onwards and upwards and hopefully a test will possibly show up then too xx

good luck hun:hugs:hope that witch doesn"t turn up:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks glowstar for the info,on my last two cycles af came two weeks after my second peak both times,so am going by that,and the o pains,wud be fab if I was further along and that was implantation bleeding,:happydance:There was only one tiny streak of blood within the cm so haven't a clue wot it was,thanks again for replying Hun :hugs:


----------



## xck30

herbie said:


> well girls ive just tested and its a :bfp:
> we are absolutely thrilled:happydance::happydance:
> i really can"t believe it :happydance:
> weve only been trying for a couple of months:happydance:
> i"m in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!

dear herrbie
I was for away
and today I came back
I am so glad for you... really:cry:
wishing you the best....


----------



## Morgans19

samiam said:


> Nothing to report. Small temp climb, no AF. No hints of AF or pregnancy. Limbo Land. What with yesterday's bfn, I am glad that I am seeing the fs tomorrow for the blood panel results before I fly over the pond.

Im in limbo land too, had headache all day felt "periody" but still nothing!! :nope:


----------



## samiam

Hey Morgan and your temp went back up too! Maybe we're late implanters? :dust:


----------



## LLbean

when are you testing Sam? come on now! ;-)


----------



## Reb S

HERBIE!!! Fantastic news. Oh Phew, I thought we'd lost our winning streak on this thread and had to spend all weekend waiting to log on - now I've got a BFP to crow about! 
Come on the rest of you, test already! gotta go,will post more later x


----------



## Glowstar

:dust::dust::dust:

Just spreading some while I wait for news :coffee::coffee: it's worse than a Soap Opera :wacko:


----------



## Reb S

:munch: Back after my supper. I'm not sure if anyone remembers Omi or is in touch with her, but she's got her BFP too, after a successful IVF. Early days, but good on her. 
Anyone heard from Garnet? She lost hers sadly, I've sent her a PM or two and she said she's doing okay, but I haven't seen any sign of her. I don't really tart around the other threads very much though! 
Anyway, just to join Glowie and toss a bit more baby dust around whilst we're waiting for some more BFP's! 
:dust:
Oh it's nice to be back!! x


----------



## pip7890

Reb S said:


> :munch: Back after my supper. I'm not sure if anyone remembers Omi or is in touch with her, but she's got her BFP too, after a successful IVF. Early days, but good on her.
> Anyone heard from Garnet? She lost hers sadly, I've sent her a PM or two and she said she's doing okay, but I haven't seen any sign of her. I don't really tart around the other threads very much though!
> Anyway, just to join Glowie and toss a bit more baby dust around whilst we're waiting for some more BFP's!
> :dust:
> Oh it's nice to be back!! x

Thanks for sharing the news. I'm so pleased for Omi. I hadn't realised Garnet had lost hers. I try and keep away from the main forums and stick to subscribed threads - much safer!

:dust: ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> https://ezinearticles.com/?What-Abo...44-When-I-Had-My-Beautiful-Daughter&id=137946
> 
> NOW those are some stats!!!
> 
> Hands up who still feels down? NOT ME!!!

Thanks for this Miss_C, a great read which left me thinking I must change my mindset. Can't get a much healthier lifestyle, I already feel I live like a nun - the worst thing I do is drink a cup of coffee on the first morning of my period and eat chocolate now and again! I take my herbal preparations and supplements but I definitely could relax more (about pregnancy and generally) so I will endeavour to do so this month x


----------



## Morgans19

I love coffee, probably drink far too much! Im still in limbo here, but I really do think AF will show herself tonight or tomorow - damned cow!!!!!!!!!!!! Youll all be the first to know ) I just wanna move on now - CBFM sticks on order!!


----------



## Miss_C

Hello everyone, had a rough rough week, up hospital twice with the little fella. Once cos he hit his head on the coffee table and then promprtly went to sleep and on Sunday night huge allergic reaction to something, one eye swelled shut, rash all over, scary stuff! Now it's Tuesday and d-day for blood results. Been frantically googling to figure out what good fsh results should be etc etc and find out out what the other stuff on my u/s mean and what the fibroid means etc or maybe not maybe my GP will jus simply refer me and then we gotta wait for news when we eventually get seen by a specialist.

Not feeling the best today though, spewed twice last night and have dreadful wind (would kill a brown dog!!!) Still spottign as well but down to brown stuff now so it should stop soon.

As far as relaxing goes I have been doing some more research and have found a great natural remedy that is said to be a magic potion for ttc is raw or at worst organic honey and cinnamon. Not "normal" honey cos the pasteurisation process (ie theheating) kills off most of the good stuff. Have a teaspoon of each morning and night. Or make up a paste and rub it into your gums regulalrly throughout the day. As a relaxing night time remedy a glass of warm milk (warm not hot) and stir through.

link here


----------



## Miss_C

Morgans19 said:


> I love coffee, probably drink far too much! Im still in limbo here, but I really do think AF will show herself tonight or tomorow - damned cow!!!!!!!!!!!! Youll all be the first to know ) I just wanna move on now - CBFM sticks on order!!

STOP THE COFFEE sweetheart. No more than 1 or 2 cups of instant per day is MAXIMUM when ttc. From what I can find but most say cut it out completely. More than this can delay conception on average more than a year and has also been linked to miscarriage. Heaps of stuff out there. Even decaff coffee is bad unless you get the swiss water treated one, the residual chemicals after decaffeinating the coffee are bad.

I am down to 1 cup per day now and am going to seriously stop. I have replaced with my decaff green teaIf my results today are good then I really really am gonna step up the pace dramatically. We all think we are doing everythgn we can but I reckon if we are completely and totally honest we all have stuff we could still change without becoming freakishly obsessed. Too much or too little exercise, one too many lapses with the coffee or wine etc. Not enough "good food" etc etc.


----------



## Morgans19

I'm out! Oh well. Least I can move on. AF certainly kept me hanging around this month and giving me lots of pain in the process!! Damn her!!!


----------



## LLbean

Morgans sorry she showed her hideous face :(


----------



## Jax41

Reb S - lovely news about Omi!! Garnet's still with us, on the 'over's' section and seems to be okay. Must admit, don't post here half as much as I used too since 'the move'....but it's good to catch up with you all and read what you're up too especially your day at the beach, thought it was just a beautiful thing to do together....

AFM, still here, still trying, still hoping, still pestering DH to BD at the right time and still NOT GIVING UP!!! CD10 for me so just revving up for the shagathon, god I hope it works this month. Keep thinking about what you said Glowstar that each month is a month nearer to the statistic of when we 'should' get our BFP's.

Here's another shower to keep us all going!!xXx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Soooooooooo sorry the evil evil hag got you Morgans :growlmad: feel like punching her bloody face in :winkwink:

Jax...thanks for the babydust :kiss: and yes...keep thinking...one step closer..it's what keeps me going :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

Morgans: Sorry that she got you. Stupid hag. . . .

AFM: CD31--No AF. BFN this morning.


----------



## Glowstar

Oh Poo Sam :dohh: what time zone you on now? Just thought...can you fly back due to the volcanic ash?? 

Been trawling the web...and found this, thought it was written beautifuly and it will be my mission statement when I get my BFP:

My prayer is that each of you understands that no matter when you get your BFP, you never forget the journey you take to get there. You don't forget the tears of disappointment, the feeling of envy (you hate feeling) for other pregnant friends and family, the tests you tear apart, pee on over & over, look at all day, every day. It is still there. There's no pity for anyone still there. Just admiration because you are strong to keep going and to try to have a sense of humor about it. We are all in the same boat no matter where we are in the journey and it is so nice to know we all understand.


----------



## samiam

Glowie: I'm still in Arizona until 19h tonight when I take off. So far no news re volcanic ash, but I'm hoping that it doesn't mess with me! 

I love that Mission statement!!! Thanks for sharing it! :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Bad luck, Morgans. :hugs: 
Glowie - nicely put, I love it.
Miss C - sorry you've had such a rotten time. Here's lots of hugs to make you and DS feel better :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sam - WTF?! You must be very frustrated. Maybe you just O'd much, much later than FFF suggests? I think Glowstar suggested that a few days back. My CBFM gives me 2 days of highs after the peak, i think, just automatically, so you could be a lot later than the crosshairs.
Hi Jax! Thanks for popping in and news about Garnet - glad she's okay and let's all promise not to give up yet! You're two days ahead of me on the shagathon, gearing up here, but OH has got a spermie test on Thursday.... so we're going to miss a day or two. 
Got my scan too, to see what's going on so I should have a better idea of my fertile state after Thursday. Maybe someone can finally tell me WHY I CAN'T GET PREGNANT IN THREE AND A HALF BLOODY YEARS!!!! (IVF excepted)
ha ha rant over! 
Woohoo, I'm still all excited about Herbie - we kept the luck going on this wonderful thread! 
x


----------



## herbie

Morgans19 said:


> I'm out! Oh well. Least I can move on. AF certainly kept me hanging around this month and giving me lots of pain in the process!! Damn her!!!

so sorry hun:cry: good luck for next month!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

apologies this is a me post, and if I could it would be R rated!!

FSH - 12 = goodish (cos my cycle is whack this month it is spot on for mid cycle but slightly high for FP or LP)
LH = 1 - good if I am in LP - should start to rise if in FP but we have no idea where I am in my cycle cos it is all nutso!!
Oestradiol = 39 - BAD!! if I am in FP it should be 110-180, if I am in LP should be 180-840 or if mid cycle it should be 550-1650 ranges.
Progesterone <.05 - Good if I am in FP, low if I am in mid cycle and very low if I am in LP ranges are <0.5-2.5 for LP, 2.5-12 for mid and 12.0-90.0 if in LP

However if I am in menses phase then my oestradiol would be low and I was bleeding quite heavily so who the effin well knows.

That's my bloods

But

on top of this the fibroid, measures 26mm and my uterus is bulky and measures 106mm so a 1/4 of it is compromised and is a high possibility it is what caused the miscarriage. But of course we will never know for sure. But is definitely the cause for the heavy painful bleeding I have been having.

Appointment with fertility specialist next Tuesday.

pooping myself now!!


----------



## Shelley71

AF finally showed today. Never thought I'd be so happy. Now, if I can just find an effin O this time!


----------



## Glowstar

Reb - hope they can help you...I seriously mean that :hugs: and hope you come back with some answers and a 'plan of action' :thumbup:

Shelley - Glad in a way she actually 'showed herself' and hoping you find that damn egg this cycle :thumbup:

Miss C - Don't Poo yourself :haha: (not like I did anyway :wacko:) it's not all bad...in fact it is positive you are moving in the right direction and they WILL help you....so keep positive :hugs:

AFM - OH's SA Appt - went S**T!!! WTF!! the Dr had to look at my results and thought my progesterone (37 @ 6dpo) was low!!! she had to google it to decide it was OK!!! Silly moo! She also did the spiel about we wouldn't get any help because of my age, blah, blah...we already know that! 
Anyway - eventually she said that she would need to 'find' out where he needs to take it and he has to make the appointment himself? and then the results go back to her. She said she would phone him in a couple of days to give him the number to phone! She also gave him a TINY vial, no name written on it, not even in a bag etc for him to DTD into! It's the kind you would give a urine sample in? I said to him...how the hell are you supposed to aim it into that!!! anyway rant over.....will see if she comes through.


----------



## Miss_C

I am pooing myself cos of the fibroid, I am sh!tting meself that they are gonna say it has to be removed which means ttc could be delayed by 6 months after surgery and who knows how long I will have to wait for surgery and if not removed will it flare up and cause another loss, oh Mr Satan I think I am almost ready to sell my soul to get a time machine!!!


----------



## Jax41

Reb S, Glowstar, Miss_C, Sam, I'm having a moment, please help? I AM MEGA PI**ED OFF, I can feel the frustration starting to rise already and that can only mean one thing, yes you got it an unco-operative B(Barstool)DH and no BD action last night again and we only managed one last cycle so of course no chance of a BFP. My PMA is rapidly deteriorating and shamefully I feel selfish enough to write that I don't want to read any posts of how everyone is jogging along when I'm not, I'm not even taking part in the same game. I really believe that HE is the only reason why I'm NOT getting preg and I can't seem to make him understand just how selfish he is being and how important this is to me. I haven't got the time to take the 'relaxed approach' which I would have prefered and I know he will just dig his hooves in if I turn the thumb screws on - f'ing control freak!!!! He's told me (sweetly) no chance tonight as he is late home from work and has to be in Liverpool for 8.30am tomorrow. What am I going to do? Give up and let him get away with it? CD12 now POAS last night just to check O - negative, phew. So I could still be in here as according to my calcs I'm due to Ov Sunday, but we should be warming up now and we're not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry, sorry, sorry to sound off I'm going to crawl off to the loos and :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Jax!!! I totally get where you are coming from!!! I freaked out on CD11 cos other half was too tired....and I seriously mean freaked out! I told OH to get out of our bed (first time ever!) and made him sleep in the spare room :cry:
I seriously think that men have a real stubborn streak and if it's ONE thing they like to control it's SEX! I get the feeling OH is actually turned off not on by my eagerness and it also gives them the 'holding all the cards' feeling when he is in control :growlmad::growlmad:
On the flip side, I 'get' that it is so premeditated and there is nothing remotely sexy about that and I suppose :haha: men have feelings too. I do think mine is starting to feel a but 'used' shall we say, but my answer is always the same! you want this is as much as I do so YOU have to play your part and take a second of your time to understand how this works!
I wish I could help and knew the answer but I seriously don't :nope: I did tell him how stressful it is every month getting the timing right etc and all he has to do is have sex with me...is that so hard?


----------



## samiam

Jax: Oh hon. I am so sorry. I know that one ALL too well. I did sit down in a calm moment and explain to him that I did want to have sex with him other times of the month too, but that, because we really wanted a baby, we were going to each have to buckle down and do the deed around O time whether or not we were in the mood. I also then gave each of us two "get a freebie" cards which we can present to the other one and therefore get one night per card of whatever kind of sex we want. For me, some months, I have to present the freebie cards right before O, but then, if I'm clever about how I present them (i.e. sexy-like), sometimes that's enough to get him in the mood for one or two more nights. But he can also present the card in the other three weeks for a bj or whatever. And that seems to have helped because it reminds us both that we aren't just having sex to procreate. 

I sure hope that he will come around. But in the meantime, we're here and we'll always listen! :hugs:

AFM: Nada mucho. No AF. Don't know what Wed morning's temp was because I was on a plane. FS refused to give me a preg test and was an ass in general. But he did seem impressed by my high temps and suggested that I could very well be up the duff right now. Gee, thanks, pal. And you're the specialist? When I get more of the blood test results, I will let you know what they say. I'll test again on TH if no AF. And yes, I may have Oed on cd 17, but that still makes me 1 day late today, so. . . Sigh.


----------



## Nise

:hi: Ladies. Sorry I've not been around much recently, I've been up to my eyes in work and if I'm honest, trying not to think to much about ttc - but I can't stay away for ever!

Miss_C - Bloody tests, sounds like some of them might be a bit hit and miss on results due to possibly not being taken at the optimum time in your cycle. All the ifs and buts are just to frustrating for words. Take heart though, coz I truly believe that all the levels change from cycle to cycle. I believe this coz I've had em all several times now and they have changed quite dramatically, especially the progesterone one. I also got quite scared coz I thought I had an under or over active thyroid coz of one of the tests - turned out not to be so but caused me a couple of months of worry. You got a good FSH though and thats the main one. I really hope the fibroid doesn't require surgery - will keep my fingers crossed.:hugs:

Jax41 - I think this is a problem we've all been through / are going through or will go through. I had a terrible time with my OH in the early months - now the tables have turned and he is always checking for when is the right time and leading the shagathon - infact he's probably more committed than me now! Hopefully you and your OH will come through the hard stage too - Its bloody hard though and I'm sorry you're having such a crappy time of it at the mo. :hugs:

Sammian - Ooo, looking exciting chart wise, sorry for the bfn let's hope the stick got it wrong - it is a brainless stick after all! :dust::dust::dust:

Morgans19 - sorry old hag bag got you. Let's hope this is her last call for a long time. :hugs:

Glowstar - Love the mission statement, we can all relate to that. :hugs:

And so the moral of this post is... never leave a bath running whilst stalking :dohh: That's soggy mats and 4 nice clean towels all back in the washing machine! :brat:


----------



## Reb S

ha ha Nise! I can relate to that one, having burnt my lunch once whilst stalking! 
Jax, so sorry you're having a tough time with OH. I think Sam's idea is a really good one, so that they don't feel used and abused. Personally, the BJ works every time and as he's getting over-excited, I just jump on!! hee hee. I'm quite lucky, though, as OH just gets turned on naturally when I'm O-ing. Seriously, it's a hard game to play and it's hard for it not to affect your relationship, but keep at it xx
Miss C - what a bummer. I had to have an op which put off TTC for 3 months and IVF for 6 so I know where you're coming from. I hope they can help you x
Glowie - I hope your Dr sorts herself out and comes up with the goods! Having to google while you're there doesn't exactly fill one with confidence! I'm sure it'll work out though.
Shelley - sorry she got you, but a new cycle is a new start x
AFM, scan tomorrow urk. x


----------



## Miss_C

just a real realy quickie as I couldn't read and run (gotta get ready for work) but Jax hugs hugs hugs. We have all been there. Trick is to let hubby think it is not O time, does he know your cycle? If he does you need to have a "fake" period to throw him off the scent!!

In all honesty though you BOTH need to be on board with ttc or all the stress is on you and that is not conducive to conception. If he's not on board making the baby then you are gonna have a hell of a time when ytou are the siuze of a house and can't move and when you need a half hour nap from being awake all night cos bubba was screaming and yet he didn't hear a thing!!!!!

DP and I had a massive fall out and the whole having sex just to procreate issue came up and we realised it is both our responsibility to keep it fresh and make love for making loves sake. Course since that discussion I haven't stopped bleeding so grrrrrr to the effing witch!!

The more the sex throughout the month the better not crazy but 2-3 times a week with a peak at O time, keeps the spermies fresh etc. And surprisingly orgasm releases a chemical in your body that then makes you crave sex more so it does have a flip side. Burns calories too.

Anywhoo hugs again and I hoep there is a little of something in there that may help.


----------



## Mamma Mia

I know I dont post often but I wanted to throw some hope out here.. I got my BFP yesterday on a HPT and a + blood test today 10dp3dt 1st time IVF,ICSI.. 

The transfer was one day after my 41st birthday! 

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mamma Mia said:


> I know I dont post often but I wanted to throw some hope out here.. I got my BFP yesterday on a HPT and a + blood test today 10dp3dt 1st time IVF,ICSI..
> 
> The transfer was one day after my 41st birthday!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congrats! Don't forget that you can now also join us at the over 35 pregnancy forum. I hope to see every one of you there soon!!


----------



## Glowstar

Reb - good luck with the scan today, hope you get on ok....let us know :hugs:

Mamma Mia - HUGE congrats on your BFP!!! H&H 9 months :hugs::hugs:

AFM - well nothing really, not really feeling it this cycle at all. I've had Diarrhea since 3dpo (Monday) :nope: which has made me feel crappy and icky. Had to bite the bullet last night and swallow some imodium as can't really seem to eat anything at all without needing the loo! so bring on the constipation now :wacko:


----------



## samiam

Jet-lagged as all hell. Woke up at 3:45 feeling heartburn-esque and hot and couldn't get back to sleep, so I temped. Temp is down a lot, but who knows if that's a real temp (after all, my body thinks it's 11:41 pm right now and not 8:41 the next morning). Super exhausted now and think I am going back to bed. Saved some fmu (hidden from OH), so I can test later if I still think today's the day to do so. Going to change fff to include those two earlier low temps and see when she thinks I should test (since clearly, I've been testing too early). :sleep:

Oh, and, for what it's worth, vag temps are up today, which only adds to the confusion.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Mamma Mia!

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Okay girls. I need some ideas. How can I possibly be this long into the LP with elevated temps and repeated BFNs and yet no AF? I "un"discarded the two temps on FFF and that changed my O date to cd 17, so now fff is calling for AF tomorrow. But a 17 day lp seems long to me. I've been googling, which in my jet-lagged state is never smart, and am now panicking a bit. What I've found is that this could actually be an anovulatory cycle or I could have a luteal cyst. Trying not to freak out about it all. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Reb S

Okay Sam, stop with the googling. It's always a bad idea, whether you're jet-lagged or not. With flying your temps are going to be unreliable so just give it another couple of days to let things settle down and then see where you are. It's very cruel, as your chart looks so lovely, so lots of hugs x :hugs::hugs:
mammamia - FANTASTIC!!! I'm so pleased for you and it gives us all hope x
Glowie - sorry to hear about your troubles! Hope the immodium doesn't bring things to a total standstill...! My dog has similar troubles today, but that's because he stole the butter...!

AFM, scan today - it all looks good. Little fibroid, but in a good place (is there such a good thing as a good place for a fibroid?!) good follicular count and good candidate for short protocol/mild IVF if we decide to go. The consultant wasn't that impressed with my previous IVF, although I know that clinic has had good results before. He also hazarded a guess that because we are both in such good shape, and have been trying for so long, it's possible that my tubes are blocked. It would explain a lot. It also makes me feel better to imagine there's a physical reason for our infertility. There's not point in checking it, as he says it would all take too long for surgery, recovery and then TTC and recommends going on to IVF again. OH has had to go away for a few days so we're going to chat when he gets home. SCARY! Not sure if I want to go through it again... x
SORRY FOR ME POST! x


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Okay Sam, stop with the googling. It's always a bad idea, whether you're jet-lagged or not. With flying your temps are going to be unreliable so just give it another couple of days to let things settle down and then see where you are. It's very cruel, as your chart looks so lovely, so lots of hugs x :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM, scan today - it all looks good. Little fibroid, but in a good place (is there such a good thing as a good place for a fibroid?!) good follicular count and good candidate for short protocol/mild IVF if we decide to go. The consultant wasn't that impressed with my previous IVF, although I know that clinic has had good results before. He also hazarded a guess that because we are both in such good shape, and have been trying for so long, it's possible that my tubes are blocked. It would explain a lot. It also makes me feel better to imagine there's a physical reason for our infertility. There's not point in checking it, as he says it would all take too long for surgery, recovery and then TTC and recommends going on to IVF again. OH has had to go away for a few days so we're going to chat when he gets home. SCARY! Not sure if I want to go through it again... x
> SORRY FOR ME POST! x

Thanks Reb! You're right. You are right. :hugs:

Inre blocked tubes, have they mentioned getting an HSG test to determine that? It's not surgery. It takes 15 minutes and can remove small blocks from tubes. You do it on cd5-11 and there are reports of women getting pregnant by the hundreds in the months that follow. Of course I am no expert, but that's what's next on our schedule if this month doesn't pan out the way we hope it will.


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Sam, no, he didn't mention that and we weren't hugely impressed with the clinic so it's interesting what you say. Of course he would push IVF as it brings in the most money! Now you've obviously got jet lag, but what the hell am I doing up at twenty past midnight?! bedtime x


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Thanks Sam, no, he didn't mention that and we weren't hugely impressed with the clinic so it's interesting what you say. Of course he would push IVF as it brings in the most money! Now you've obviously got jet lag, but what the hell am I doing up at twenty past midnight?! bedtime x

You know what? I'm super annoyed with these docs pushing IVF in order to bring in the most money! I mean, jesus. My stupid doc said that he'd do IVF "right away" before even taking ANY of my bloods. Granted, I am jet-lagged and grumpy, but it just pisses me off how unfair it is to try and prey on women when they are feeling desperate to have a baby? 

I'd look into the HSG. They put a catheter in and shoot a small amount of dye in there and then X-ray the tubes. The procedure has been known to clear old tissue and mucous and small blocks and, even though it produces some cramping, can make you very fertile for a few month window after being done. 

My jet-lag is really weird this time. Fall asleep like the dead, but then wake up five hours later starving and unable to go back to sleep. Not so fun, really. :sleep: Here's hoping it passes SOON.


----------



## Glowstar

Reb - that all sounds SUPER positive to me :hugs: agree with Sam.....I've read good things about the HSG so maybe you could push to get that done through your GP sooner rather than later?? Less invasive and won't stop any process of any kind continuing...keeping things moving along. 
I think this is a really positive step forward which ever route you choose :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well two days late and so sick of waiting but got to wait til cd31 as i have m/c'd on that date before i just want to be sure before i test x


----------



## Reb S

Ooh, Inkd, keeping my fingers crossed for you x
Sam and Glowie, thanks for your posts - it's interesting that I was never offered that on NHS before I hit the big 40. If it could have been something that simple, I wonder why they don't offer it?! Anyway, we've got another appointment next week so we'll see. Hope you guys are all fine and Sam - hope the jet lag is okay. I always get jet lag tummy, which is really annoying! I'm off to stalk your chart - any signs of AF? Or a new test...?! x


----------



## Glowstar

I'm wondering why too Reb!! A girl who I work with (don't like!!) has 2 children by 2 different Dads and is now embarking on TTC with a new partner of 9 months. He is a complete waster...and so is she and she is going for a HSG next week!!!! WTF!!!
I do think sometimes we have to stand up for our rights, us British seem to be a bit reserved at times and 'think' things but never actually say them until after the event. I have definitely learned as I've got older to tell it like it is. 
OH didn't get a call back from the GP so I told him to phone today. He was told everything he needed would be left at reception and he would have to collect after work. He turned up....nothing left for him!!! and the DR had gone home!!
He then had to get an on the spot appointment with another GP who has now given him ALL the correct paperwork and information. He has actually got to provide 3 samples...each 2 weeks apart, so I've just spent ages trying to calculate my cycles and given him a list of dates that won't interfere with TTC!!
I am now on my 5th day of Diarrhea and feeling crap!! 

Sam - Your temps still look awesome FX'd!


----------



## Reb S

Yours looking good too, Glowie. I love the military style operation for the SA!!! I think we oldies should write a book for those beginning the TTC journey - particularly those with little time to waste, so that they know what to do, what not to do, what to ask for politely, what to demand and who to tell to F... off! (Excuse me, little rant for all the wasted time!) What d'you think? I'll contribute the IVF assisted conception chapter, (including the special 'progesterone pessary advice and how not to fart' section) Glowie can do the OH handling advice; Sam the intricacies of TTC whilst hopping between continents...and how to handle the longest 2WW in history! - when are you testing next? Fingers crossed x
PS where's Graceface, Spoomie and co? And Miss C, how you doing? x


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar...looks like your predictions/readings all coincide and the date is there!!! FXd for you!


----------



## samiam

Reb: Yeah. WTF? Why haven't they offered you an HSG? Those bitches. :winkwink: But really. I LOVE your book idea. I think we'd be rich women. And just think how many women we could HELP through this horrid maze of a process! Jet lag is still a pain. But the temps are still super high (climbing, even) and no AF and a BFN yesterday. I will probably test again on Sunday or maybe Monday. Tomorrow is the due date ceremony, so I pray that I don't get AF tomorrow (no matter what). 

Glowie:  Your temps DO look awesome. I am so glad you took charge of your OH's thing. I mean, I know I said it before, but WTF? Why should we have to manage the doctors? I know that you said it was a British thing to be more reserved, but I'm American and I sat there on Tuesday not understanding a damned thing that fs was telling me and somehow my mouth just didn't work because he was so condescending. I am a fricking professor and I couldn't find the words to tell him what I needed. I think that part of it is the desperation and the faith that if we are quiet, maybe they will come up with an answer we hadn't considered. And yet, you know the people who have the best answers so far? YOU. YOU ladies rock. Because of all of you, I am still here with a semi-decent PMA. 

AFM: Thank you ladies. I am really grateful for your advice and your kindness and your support. You're here no matter what and that's worth a billion fs docs! I am a bit weepy here on the eve of the due date and having a hard time keeping the faith with the lack of news on my current cycle. But I am so lucky to have found you all and if I were in charge of this sometimes-shitty world, I'd wave my frickin wand and we'd all be up the duff with our forever babies right NOW. :hugs:

Oh, and. . . Yeah, cuz I'm sick of this eternal TWW and cuz the folks at BnB just keep ignoring my pleas for a huevo emoticon, I started this thread and they are still ignoring me. Maybe you girls could spread the word and chime in? https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/604002-emoticon-suggestion.html


----------



## Reb S

Sam - I woke up early and read your post. Thinking of you all day today as you live through your due date. Mark it with something special and try not to be unhappy and make it a day that you and OH have a special time together. Lots and lots of hugs x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb - I love your idea for a book!!! it would make riveting reading for anyone TTC....40+ or not!! :thumbup:

Sam - Your temps like awesome....I so want this to be it for you :hugs: you are so right about 'managing' Dr's! I think I have learned a lot from my Sister to be honest (she doesn't know I'm TTC!) she has a severely Autistic daughter and has had to really 'fight' the system to get what she is entitled to. She used to be such a quiet person and embarrassed by any kind of confrontation, not anymore though! she has literally had to fight tooth and nail for everything...she is like a dog with a bone and won't let go and to be honest I am starting to take that attitude now and fed up with being fobbed off :winkwink:

LL - sorry the old hag got you :growlmad: she's hanging around here FAR too much! :hugs:

AFM - temps do look high but it's only because I am snatch temping for the first time, so don't really think it's anything to go by to be honest. Still not really feeling anything this cycle, well apart from the Diarrhea which I am pretty sure is a nasty bug. Woke up this morning with a stuffy nose...to add to my feeling crap already and have a skin break out...actually got a spot on my eyebrow that is literally taking over my eye...I look like I've been punched :haha: OH thinks it's because I'm run down which is more a likely reason than anything else :winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Sam

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Samiam

Thinking of you all day long, and of your lost little one. I pray the day is not too difficult for you both and that, like Reb, you manage to enjoy your time together and feel close to each other. Much love xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Sam hugs and hugs sweetheart, no words can say what is in our hearts they jus havenlt been written yet but know our hearts are with you and if love is all we need to bring our precious littlw lost souls back then their journeys here will very soon come to an end. Love and more love and hugs to you.

afm - well I took my chart and split it and had just the 2nd bleed as cd1 and ignored that other weird one and stuff and I am bang on track as "normal"!! Got a smiley face today so getting jiggy with it! FS appointment on Tuesday which should be 1 or 2 dpoish!! he he he

only thing is we seriously wonder whether we should perhaps have abstained as I am terrified the fibroid caused the miscarriage and if we do catch eggy will it be a loss again and we should have waited until after the FS appointment etc - but then we said nah every egg is precious let's not waste any!!


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs: Sam :hugs:

Miss C - I agree you have to go with what feels right....glad things are getting back to normal and you got your smiley face....let the shag-fest commence xx


----------



## LLbean

Sam...sending you hugs

Glowstar... I knew she was coming LOL...would not want to miss out on all the birthday fun after all HAHAHAHA

... BTW HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACE if you see this!

Miss C...try to focus on positive thoughts and things that are happening for you right now... the good ones. I know it is scary to think and we can let or imaginations run wild...try to visualize the healthy eggy and a wonderful outcome. HUGS!


----------



## Reb S

Evening all,
LLbean- sorry the old hag got you, lots of hugs
Miss C - glad you got the smiley face. Don't worry - I have a friend whose baby fought a fibroid and won; IVF got her her 2nd and her 3rd came along as a pleasant natural surprise. Join me in tonight's shagathon!
Glowie, sorry you're feeling crappy. FYI I had a spot like that when i was pregnant...! Hope you feel better soon x
Sam - I hope today has been okay for you, love. Take care x

AFM - off to :sex::spermy::dust::sex::bunny::wohoo::spermy::coolio::sex:


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Girls, Just trying to catch up here, Ive been awol for a few days. On Day 5 just waiting to POAS for the CBFM BUT I am away on holiday next Sat (day 12) so lots of BD'ing and no CBFM will be going with!!! Then just hope and pray. Feeling really quite stressed now with the CBFM - still want to temp though while Im away - I do like seeing that on the chart. Hope your all well


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies

Sam, hope you've made it through your day, what a bugger that your temp dipped today of all days. We're still keeping it all crossed for you.....apart from those who are BDing, they're crossing most things for you 

Glowstar, embrace the illness! I'm quite intrigued by the theory that pregnancy can occur during illness. I mentioned a few weeks back that I had got a positive pregnancy test with my son while taking 16 antibiotics a day for pneumonia! Is there anything in it that your body is too busy fighting the illness to view the fertilised egg as a foreign body? We shall find out from you in a couple of weeks! 

I'm very impressed by how pro-active you guys all are about Drs, even though you think you are too meek in their presence. I haven't sought any kind of medical support since mc fearing that I'd never get referred because I'd been pregnant recently and because of my age. We saw a consultant privately a couple of weeks before I discovered I was pregnant last year and that was a very bad experience so I do know how condescending they are (check out my post in 'TTC and Weight' on over-35s board and tell me if I'm being hyper-sensitive). Maybe that's why I haven't explored it further. I just think that I'm doing all I can to facilitate it in terms of healthy living and wouldn't really know where to start aside from another private consultation and I already feel sh*t enough without having another patronising lecture!

AFM, I think I may be back. Sorry for my absence, it seems the depression is getting longer for me each time AF arrives. I hate her so much. This week has been compounded for me by the death of my father-in-law last Thursday. Not my husband's Dad, my ex-husband's Dad, who I still saw regularly as ex and I are very good friends, a lovely man and I feel so sad at his passing, worried for my ex-husband who was his carer so feels the loss acutely and (guilt here) I know that all my feelings are magnified by my impending due date. Last weekend I saw my herbalist and decided to keep going with the potions for a while longer, even though I fear it is adding to my stress that 3 times a day I am reminded of my quest (not that I need a reminder, it's always there) but, you get what I mean? Every time I get my period I throw my toys and I think I probably blame her, as if she is supposed to work some magic for me. Trying to keep the faith.


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks for the support Reb...but I honestly don't feel this cycle is the one...don't know why :shrug: just feeling pretty normal...well apart from shitting a lot that is :haha: enjoy your shagathon...ours has come to a grinding halt because I've felt so rubbish :nope:

Morgans - hopefully a relaxing break is what you really need to take your mind off things :winkwink: it will also make the time pass quicker while in the dreaded TWW! 

Spoomie - sorry for your loss :cry: sure it's only adding to the stress and depression :nope: Why don't you go and see your GP? some of them are really nice and if nothing else you've got something marked on your file. Just because of your age doesn't mean you aren't entitled to other testing (if you want to that is). Just thought I'd put that out there....it's an option to explore. I think sometimes offloading and maybe feeling like someone else is helping takes some of the burden away :hugs:

AFM - CD8 so AF due in around 5 days time. We go on holiday on the 27th June so think the way my cycles are next AF will be due slap bang in the middle of the holiday. I suppose it might be a good thing as I won't have time to really think about it too much and certainly will not let it ruin my holiday :winkwink: or on the flip side....maybe a July BFP as last reading I had said 'positive result' in July...and we don't return until the 4th July. Either way it's all good and will give me something to focus on for the next few weeks rather than obsessing day after day, though for some reason I have felt less obsessive this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## samiam

Well, I made it through yesterday, though it wasn't the special getting closer day I'd hoped for and today, seeing the enormous temp dip has already sent me into a huge tail-spin. Thanks for all of your kind words, ladies. You're the best. I'm guessing that the hag will be here any day now. Part of me is slightly relieved, because with all of those negative hpts, I was worried that I somehow had an anovulatory cycle or a luteal cyst and that it was going to take months (again) for me to get back on track. I'll try to hold on to the idea that my chart was that much better this month, but as I cannot figure out when/if I Oed on there (must have been MUCH MUCH later, which isn't so good), I guess I'll need to make it through the crash and burn that this part of the cycle always brings and then go back to the doctor with a list of my questions already printed out and not leave until I get some answers. I've also decided to have my results faxed to my gyno and have him explain it to me and/or give me a name for a second fs. 

Anyway. Too tired and depressed to say much more, but wishing you all well during your shag fests. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

:cry: Sam

I am so sorry....and sure nothing I will say will make you feel better. I do 100% think you O'd though...somewhere between CD17-21 which considering the length of your cycle still gives you a brilliant LP! your chart is soooooo much improved it really does look like things are getting back on track which is a positive. I can't see it being anovulatory because you had a vast difference between pre-o and post-o temps. I know none of that won't give you any comfort the way you will be feeling now but hopefully in a few days you'll look back at this chart and see it as a turning point. Take Care :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

good luck girls xx


----------



## Reb S

OMG Ink, did you do it?!!! Have you tested yet? I'm crossing my fingers x
Sam - well done for getting through your due date, I'm sorry your temps have dived after such a promising month, but as Glowie said - that's a great looking chart. 
Spoomster - I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope you come out of the blues soon. You really perked up last month, so the world should give you a break and you'll be feeling better again soon xx
Hi Morgans! Have a great holiday, I'm very jealous! Come back and let us know how you did x
AFM - shagfest is on-going, although I have no hope for this month, having eaten lots of cake, drunk wine, OH giving a sample for SA in the middle of the shagathon... Can I ask you chart-specialists out there - who do I believe, my temperatures, which have risen today, meaning it's now too late, or my CBFM, which says that today and tomorrow are my peak days? Thanks ladies! x


----------



## Morgans19

AFM - shagfest is on-going, although I have no hope for this month, having eaten lots of cake, drunk wine, OH giving a sample for SA in the middle of the shagathon... Can I ask you chart-specialists out there - who do I believe, my temperatures, which have risen today, meaning it's now too late, or my CBFM, which says that today and tomorrow are my peak days? Thanks ladies! x[/QUOTE]

Your temp could dip again, Id still go with the CBFM, have you missed days temping?


----------



## Glowstar

Don't feel guilty Reb....I'm 9dpo and just drank a whole bottle of wine hic :haha:

I would go with CD12 so far but would like to see some more temps in first :winkwink:

AFM - the shits continues :nope: EVERY time I eat something which is doing my head in now :shrug:


----------



## Spoomie

inkdchick said:


> good luck girls xx

Oh my gosh Inkdchick!!! You are 'nervous' and 'shocked' and have a countdown to due date but, aside form these signs, you are being cryptic.........It would be amazing if this means what I think it means, particularly as you had decided to hang up your BBT thermometer, OPKs, CBFM etc etc. Brilliant news :flower:


----------



## mrsdh

inkdchick said:


> good luck girls xx

Come on inkdchick !! Do an official announcement hun :happydance:
xxx:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, I'd keep going with the BD! That way, you have your bases covered whoever is right. A couple more days of temps needed for a clearer picture.

Glowie, remember what I said about positive effects of being ill during 2WW! That should help you as you're sitting on the loo wondering when you'll ever be well again!

Sam, I'm so so sorry sweetie. You MUST take comfort from the fact that it is a great chart, as has been said. If you scroll back through your FFF, you'll see that things are getting back into a much better rhythm; without doubt, that is an ovulatory chart with pretty even phases. Take some time to yourself and then come back xxx

AFM, have to laugh really. CD9 and we're both trying to summon up the energy to get started!!! When I told DH earlier that it was CD9 and we were yet to get out of the blocks he said, 'I'm still trying to recover from last month. I used to have a high sex drive!' Poor man!!!


----------



## Miss_C

mrsdh said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> good luck girls xx
> 
> Come on inkdchick !! Do an official announcement hun :happydance:
> xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Ink'd if you can't find words you know all you need to do is put holly on!!!! It seems forever since we said that would be the code and yet we havenlt seen her yet!!!


----------



## Reb S

Glowstar said:


> Don't feel guilty Reb....I'm 9dpo and just drank a whole bottle of wine hic :haha:

Glowie - go girl! Hee hee! :wine:
Come in Inkdchick - post Holly!!
Girls, thanks for your tips on my chart - yes, I've been a very bad temp-er - sort of given up on the battle this month. Now think we missed the :coolio: completely, although got another peak today so the half-hearted shag-fest continues tonight.

Hello Mrs DH, Miss C - how's things?! x


----------



## Spoomie

Samiam....hope this doesn't sound trite, but go for a run, you know it will lift your spirits xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck to all the 'shaggers' trying to persuade OH's into sex :winkwink: sometimes that's more tiring and stressful than the TWW!! 

Reb - it's too early to say you've missed it...you have a couple of temps missing so will be chart stalking you next few days.....although you are a sneaky shagger and can't see when you've DTD on your chart :winkwink::haha:

AFM - well.....the diarrhea continues!!! doing my piggin' head in now! that's 7 days of not really being able to eat anything without 'going'. I am pretty sure it's just some kind of bug though :shrug: but despite drinking loads of water and practically starving myself I thought it might have taken a hike by now. 
Temp rise this morning....pretty sure it might be because I had a drink yesterday :shrug: although was only drinking between 4-10pm and in bed by 11pm.


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: It doesn't sound trite and I am planning on it. It will, indeed lift my spirits a bit. Thanks. :hugs:

AFM:  Thanks for your lovely words, ladies. Again, you are such chums (not the fishy kind, either). :hugs: I'm okay today, actually. AF started today, thank dog (I was getting worried that something was wrong). It means that I probably Oed on cd21 and not on cd17, because my lp pattern seems to be 15-16 days (31 day cycle). I am wondering if my cycle is moving toward one of Oing with the full moon as opposed to Oing with the new moon, which is supposed to be a much stronger menstrual pattern. Given the fact that I am now sleeping in the deepest darkness (in the desert), it wouldn't surprise me at all. And if it did start synching with the full moon, well, it would certainly be fricking easier to time the sex fests. Wanted to get a cd3 test this month, but that's out (AGAIN) as OH and I are headed to Paris on Wednesday for a few days and then I'm off back to the States while OH goes to India for business. I cannot complain about Paris, but I think the cd3 tests are just not meant to be. Maybe there are things in those tests that I shouldn't know, anyway. . .


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: It doesn't sound trite and I am planning on it. It will, indeed lift my spirits a bit. Thanks. :hugs:
> 
> AFM:  Thanks for your lovely words, ladies. Again, you are such chums (not the fishy kind, either). :hugs: I'm okay today, actually. AF started today, thank dog (I was getting worried that something was wrong). It means that I probably Oed on cd21 and not on cd17, because my lp pattern seems to be 15-16 days (31 day cycle). I am wondering if my cycle is moving toward one of Oing with the full moon as opposed to Oing with the new moon, which is supposed to be a much stronger menstrual pattern. Given the fact that I am now sleeping in the deepest darkness (in the desert), it wouldn't surprise me at all. And if it did start synching with the full moon, well, it would certainly be fricking easier to time the sex fests. Wanted to get a cd3 test this month, but that's out (AGAIN) as OH and I are headed to Paris on Wednesday for a few days and then I'm off back to the States while OH goes to India for business. I cannot complain about Paris, but I think the cd3 tests are just not meant to be. Maybe there are things in those tests that I shouldn't know, anyway. . .

:hugs: back to you. Had a lovely run this am and hope you get the same endorphin buzz to sustain you through cd1. 

I was checking your chart last night and I too think you o'd on cd21. Fiddle with your FFF settings and put the O in yourself, I'm imagining your chart will look more balanced then. Not sure what the +/- are for a longer follicular phase but you MUST take heart from the fact that this is a more regular looking cycle and I'd put money on it having been ovulatory as opposed to annovulatory. You're getting there sweetie. I'm interested to read that a cycle in sync with the full moon is a stronger cycle. Just before I conceived last year I had read that sleeping with extraneous light could interfere with your cycle. So, started sleeping with a mask (I know, I just get sexier, pre-seed, propping up my backside on a pillow, shoving the thermometer up every morning, and a mask) and I always wondered if it helped me to get pregnant last time. It's a bugger that it's not working again yet though......

Bonne vacances en Paris, have a great time and don't even think of abstaining from a glass or two of wine while you're there xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Reb - it's too early to say you've missed it...you have a couple of temps missing so will be chart stalking you next few days.....although you are a sneaky shagger and can't see when you've DTD on your chart :winkwink::haha:

Ha ha! I too was wondering when Reb had been at it, no indication on her chart!!! Change your settings Reb, we are your best friends, you can tell us!!! :haha::haha:

Glowie, hope you start to get over it soon. Focus on the positive, how skinny will you be?!!


----------



## Glowstar

OK ladies.....what do you think...10dpo....3rd wee of the day :shrug:

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/DSCF0388.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## samiam

Glowie: Wait. . . Really?? I SEE a line there!! :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Can you see it Sam, came up within less than a minute :wacko: It's actually a bit darker in real life :winkwink:

I am too scared to say HOLLY :cry:


----------



## Spoomie

Oh Glowstar, amazing. So so happy for you. I told you that what you really want is to be ill in the 2WW so that implantation can occur without your body noticing, and I know you didn't believe me!!! xx


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs: Spoomie...it's not really sinking in to be honest....I honestly don't feel right saying BFP from some reason. Sure it will sink in better when I see it on a Digi :winkwink: and you're right I didn't believe you :winkwink:


----------



## samiam

Glowie: HOLLIE HOLLIE HOLLIE!! CONGRATS honey!!


----------



## Morgans19

Oh Glowstar- everything crossed, looks like a line to me to ))))))))))))))))))))
I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU x x x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks so much ladies!!! OMFG!!!!OMFG!!! how guilty do I feel for drinking that wine yesterday :wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> :hugs: Spoomie...it's not really sinking in to be honest....I honestly don't feel right saying BFP from some reason. Sure it will sink in better when I see it on a Digi :winkwink: and you're right I didn't believe you :winkwink:

Glowstar, totally understand about the not saying ***. I never write it anywhere as it won't feel right saying it until I need to say it. You have the right to say it today. Very crafty if I may say so too, 10dpo?!!! Hadn't even been stalking you for a temp rise as it seemed too early. And I would never have believed it myself if it hadn't happened to me :winkwink: Now I feel hopeful of catching my son's cold over the next couple of days (weirdo)

Two ladies in a Bank Holiday Weekend, such happy news :happydance: xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

Omg congrats glowie. I was drinking every night for 10 days then got my :holly:. How guilty did I feel! Made up for you. X


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do go post it on the BFP thread!!!!!!

Inkd...OMG you are KILLING us here...tell us if you tested!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Where's the BFP thread LL??? 
All I am going to say to you ladies is INSTEAD CUPS first cycle using them and BFP!!!

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/DSCF0390.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mrsdh

Gosh we have been busy ladies!!! Congratulations Glowstar !! So we have inkdchick, desperado167 and Glowstar with bfps . I'm so chuffed for you all. Lots of sticky babydust to all xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

Congrats Glowstar im with you hun see you on otherside in about 8 weeks im not going over til im at least 13 weeks want to make sure it sticks first lol :wohoo: i cant believe it still how about you xx


----------



## Glowstar

OMG!!!! where are the other BFP announcements!!! and tests!!! sooooo weird Desperado was on the CBFM thread and same DPO as me!!! off to go an hunt now!!

CONGRATS INK AND DESPERADO:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

inkdchick said:


> Congrats Glowstar im with you hun see you on otherside in about 8 weeks im not going over til im at least 13 weeks want to make sure it sticks first lol :wohoo: i cant believe it still how about you xx

I am in utter shock!!! I sooooo want this to be it for you INK!! I am sending all my stickie vibes to you honey xoxo


----------



## LLbean

Ok ladies, the BFP sticky is on the 35 and over thread... At the top!


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks LL :hugs: I found it....just goes to show how far out of this thread I usually venture :haha: and I'm not leaving now either :winkwink:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats ladies!! More bfps, I knew you had it. :) Can't wait to see more of you with them.

As far as leaving goes, you have to kick us out... :)


----------



## LLbean

Glowie did you see how your readings were right???? Whoa! Now I must find out if it is a boy too!!!!


----------



## mumoffive

I started this thread months ago and i know there are a lot of new people on but i would just like to tell you that on Tuesday at 3:06pm, i gave birth to my beautiful baby daughter Eibhlin [ evlin] weighing in at 8lbs exactly. She is beautiful and just the calmest baby ever and perfect in every way. Goodluck to all those 40 somethings ttc and those that have recently got their bfp. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy as i had at the ripe old age of 43. Goodluck :) The picture on my avatar is of her! x

Oh and now i guess i am mumofsix lol!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww she's beautiful 'mumofsix'!!!! congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## mrsdh

Aww mumoffive(six!) she is absolutely gorgeous . Thank you for updating with such wonderful news. Congratulations ! :) xx


----------



## Nise

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::tease::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin: Fantastic News ladies. 

Glowie - Am over the moon for you. 

Ink - I'm taking your last comment as a definite :holly: Brilliant

MumofFive - Eibhlin is just the perfect pretty little girl. So lovely to hear from you again and congratulations on the birth of your daughter.:hugs:


----------



## Reb S

OH MY GOD!!!!!! I've just had an ordinary day and I've come back to this!!!!!
Glowie! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Desperado - where are you?! Fantastic! 
Ink - wow.
Mum of 6 - SIX!!! - amazing what a beautiful baby. How lovely to see her photo. And thank you so much for starting this thread that gives hope to all us ancient TCCers.
x
Oh boy, I'm off to HAVE SEX!


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!! I've just had an ordinary day and I've come back to this!!!!!
> Glowie! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Desperado - where are you?! Fantastic!
> Ink - wow.
> Mum of 6 - SIX!!! - amazing what a beautiful baby. How lovely to see her photo. And thank you so much for starting this thread that gives hope to all us ancient TCCers.
> x
> Oh boy, I'm off to HAVE SEX!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Go Reb! great way to celebrate and may the bfp be with you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha Nise, you sound like Obi One!!!!
Still can't believe it Reb!! Not changing my ticker or status yet! X


----------



## LLbean

Wow mom of six, congrats she is perfect and beautiful!


----------



## mrsdh

Reb S said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Don't feel guilty Reb....I'm 9dpo and just drank a whole bottle of wine hic :haha:
> 
> Glowie - go girl! Hee hee! :wine:
> Come in Inkdchick - post Holly!!
> Girls, thanks for your tips on my chart - yes, I've been a very bad temp-er - sort of given up on the battle this month. Now think we missed the :coolio: completely, although got another peak today so the half-hearted shag-fest continues tonight.
> 
> Hello Mrs DH, Miss C - how's things?! xClick to expand...

Hi Reb S :hugs: Im ok thanks. Started clomid for the 1st time this cycle. How are you keeping? xx


----------



## Spoomie

mumoffive said:


> I started this thread months ago and i know there are a lot of new people on but i would just like to tell you that on Tuesday at 3:06pm, i gave birth to my beautiful baby daughter Eibhlin [ evlin] weighing in at 8lbs exactly. She is beautiful and just the calmest baby ever and perfect in every way. Goodluck to all those 40 somethings ttc and those that have recently got their bfp. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy as i had at the ripe old age of 43. Goodluck :) The picture on my avatar is of her! x
> 
> Oh and now i guess i am mumofsix lol!!!!

Hi Mumofsix

To ditto what's been said, many congratulations to you on your beautiful little girl. Also to say thanks for starting this thread, it has been a lifeline to me. At 42, I was delighted to be pregnant again and devastated to suffer a mc at 12 weeks last November. Googling for answers I happened upon this website and subsequently this thread. These virtual friends you inadvertently put me in touch with have become a huge part of my life, as - in my sadness - I have withdrawn from so many of my real life friendships. Here, I can laugh and cry and know that someone will always be there to pick me up and/or to cheer me on. I still hope to be pregnant at 43 and as has been seen today, we are SO NOT OVER THE HILL.

Bless you all xxx


----------



## Miss_C

i literally have 10 seconds before the breakfast dash and playschool run as we have our FS appointment today but could not read and run.

:holly::holly::holly:

there's one for each of you - I am so effin happy for you all!!

This is just the best news I could have had today as we head off to our FS - it can be done for us old chooks and it will be done.

And ditto what my twinny sSpoomie said Mumof SIX!!!! Thank you thank you - twinny and I have the same story founf each other the same way and aong with all the wonderful ladies here we foudour lifeline on this hideous journey with the ultimate destination.

will post more later when we back from specialist.


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck Miss C!!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> i literally have 10 seconds before the breakfast dash and playschool run as we have our FS appointment today but could not read and run.
> 
> :holly::holly::holly:
> 
> there's one for each of you - I am so effin happy for you all!!
> 
> This is just the best news I could have had today as we head off to our FS - it can be done for us old chooks and it will be done.
> 
> And ditto what my twinny sSpoomie said Mumof SIX!!!! Thank you thank you - twinny and I have the same story founf each other the same way and aong with all the wonderful ladies here we foudour lifeline on this hideous journey with the ultimate destination.
> 
> will post more later when we back from specialist.

Thinking of you today/tonight (!) Twinny. Come back later to fill us in on your appointment xxx :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good luck on your appointment Miss C!


----------



## Reb S

gotta run so quick post, but good luck Miss C
LOVE THOSE BOUNCING BOOBIE HOLLIES!!!
MrsDH - I'm doing okay, pretty much missed the boat this month, but there you go, OH was away. Good luck with the clomid - let us know how you go.
Hooray, practically half of us have made it! x


----------



## Reb S

PS

Nise - ha ha ha! OH got his light-saber out last night!!!


----------



## Miss_C

appointment went really well doctor is lovely. Getting the AMH done today (the egg timer!!), starting clomid next cycle 50mg cd 3-7, fibroid not an issue and he didn't bang on about my age! Only mentioned the risk of downs is significantly higher and the multiple rate is higher especially with the clomid. More invasive testing if after 1 round of clomid doesn't work. DP's SA being done next week, next appointment July 5th when we will have all the other results he will do a scan himself and then plan next step. He thinks first thing to do will be to check my tubes if other resuts come back good. The only thing he said was "puzzling" was that really really really low oestradiol level, his voice actually went up a coupe of octaves when he said 39. Most people are estrogen dominant and low progesterone!! My progesterone was normal, my LH was excelleent and my fsh was good according to him. So not looking as gloomy as I first thought.


----------



## Glowstar

Brill Miss C!!! wow the FS has really set the wheels in motion :hugs::hugs: all positive stuff!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Miss C...all looks/sounds good!!! FXd!


----------



## pip7890

I'm away from BnB one night and look what happens!

Congratulation ladies. Here's to even more Hollies!

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Hi everyone. I just got all of my test results back too via email (funny how I was thinking of changing FS docs--I swear that people can feel it when you psychologically detach). So. I have to have the progesterone taken again when I get back (to see where it is in the follicular phase) and he still wants cd3 tests, but I have normal: progesterone, estrogen, prolactin, thyroid, testosterone and free testosterone (so NO PCOS!!!) and very good levels of FSH, LH and DHEA!. My FSH/LH ratio also suggests no PCOS. So I'm not an old dried up prune in there. I am feeling a bit more faith in the doc now (based on the fact that he did follow up with me via email even though I am out of the country) and may even go ahead with the HSG test early next week to make sure that there are no blockages in there. If that is also normal, then it's just a question of timing. 

I'm so glad I got that email when I did because it's been a day of emotional highs and lows. I didn't sleep well at all last night. Can't seem to shake the jet lag, which is weird for me. My period is also really odd this month. It's very watery and bright red and there's a lot more of it than normal. But since it did spend 36 days bullding up, I guess that could just be normal. I spent most of the day crying and crying. The combo of the hag and the due date have hit me really hard today. Spent most of the day crying almost inconsolably. This house is where I lost the baby and it's really hard for me to be here without feeling that loss. I will miss my friends over here and the sea, but I'm ready to go back to the desert and the sunshine where I have a bit more distance from the painful memories. It's hard for OH to hear that, but maybe I just need a bit more time and space from Scotland and all of the women with their newborn babies in the prams. 

But in summary, fuck them when they tell us that we are too bloody old. My test results were as close to perfect as they're going to get. So there. The next time a doc even HINTS that one of you are too fucking old for treatment and common basic respect, you direct his stupid ass over to me and I will take him over my knee and paddle him senseless. Harumph. 

Okay. Rant and emotional outburst over. I'm off to bed. :hugs: all.


----------



## Reb S

Miss C, Sam, that's great news! So much for my clinic which just immediately said - how about some more IVF asap?! Very good results for you both, esp Miss C fibroid. Sam - I'm so sorry you've been feeling crappy - I'm sure a change of scene will be good for you and don't give yourself a hard time. Such a hopeful cycle will have made you crash harder and jet lag does horrible things to your psyche. I hope you sleep tonight!
Still very excited about all our BFP's - d'you think it might be catching?! Can you preggers people breath my way?! x


----------



## samiam

Reb: Well, mine originally said, based solely on my age and before running any tests, "How about IVF IMMEDIATELY," which made me very suspicious because over here it's all about $$$$. :( Once I said "Not going there without test results, pal," he backed off a bit. I cannot recall (exhaustion and mood and all) if you did or did not have an HSG test. For some reason, I think we were discussing that. . . Am I wrong?

And thanks again for your kind words. I know a lot of it has to do with lack of sleep. I bounce back pretty well after a big night of zzzzs. :sleep:


----------



## Glowstar

Sam - sorry you've had such a crappy day :cry: as Reb said it's probably compounded by such a hopeful looking cycle and still dealing with you loss....plus the hag...and the jet lag all at the same time. On the flip side excellent news from your FS who seems to have come through for you. I honestly feel like it's just a matter of time/timing and good things will happen....keep the faith :hugs:

Reb - I'd happily breathe your way but I've eaten extra strength Garlic Bread tonight so might not be a good idea :haha: but I can give you this instead :dust:

AFM - don't want to bleat on...but don't want to leave you ladies either. Feeling OK but been very crampy today off and on. Pretty sure it's just things moving around etc etc and my age old body getting ready (well I hope so anyway) also had mega belly button pulling today and a +FRER which is all good but to be quite honest I'm shitting my pants :wacko:


----------



## samiam

Glowie: :hugs: Thanks. Breathe. Breathe and don't let scary ideas into your head. If you have any interest in a meditation cd for pregnancy (ironically recommended to you by the semi-hysterical me), circle and bloom has some really nice calming ones. I listen to them before I go to sleep and they DO help me fall asleep. Stay asleep is another thing.

And yes, please. I agree with Reb. Even garlicky BFP breath would be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Sam...that made me laugh :winkwink: I'll think about the meditation CD...I actually don't have a problem falling asleep....it's staying awake during the day that's the problem :wacko::haha: I actually did one of those things where you see someone jerk quickly because they fell asleep for like a millisecond at my desk yesterday :sleep: :rofl:
Hope no one saw me :blush:


----------



## Miss_C

Glowie I had full on narcolepsy in my pregnancy it came and went along with the severity I could drop off mid sentence be gone for like 10 minutes and then carry on talking like I hadnlt been anywhere - it was full on!! Funny as hell for hubby though!!

A positive thing to do is to keep talking to baby now, all day everyday, makes you feel more relaxed and keeps the happy hormones flowing. Of course makes for some fun times on the train when you say next stop is ours bubble etc!!


----------



## Reb S

Morning all! Loads of us online right now! Glowie, garlic-baby-breath is great, thanks! 
Sam - yes, I was thinking about HSG but Dr said don't bother, cos it's too late for all that malarky. Huh. Oh well, next appointment in June after day 3 tests and maybe I'll try to book HSG the same week, just to cover all my bases.
I like the idea of narcoleptic pregnancy! There was a programme about a lady with narcolepsy who lived with her hubby at the end of the runway at Heathrow. He was a wreck, she never heard the planes! He plaintively said, 'Just one dinner where she doesn't end up with her face in her plate would be great'! :sleep:


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Morning all! Loads of us online right now! Glowie, garlic-baby-breath is great, thanks!
> Sam - yes, I was thinking about HSG but Dr said don't bother, cos it's too late for all that malarky. Huh. Oh well, next appointment in June after day 3 tests and maybe I'll try to book HSG the same week, just to cover all my bases.
> I like the idea of narcoleptic pregnancy! There was a programme about a lady with narcolepsy who lived with her hubby at the end of the runway at Heathrow. He was a wreck, she never heard the planes! He plaintively said, 'Just one dinner where she doesn't end up with her face in her plate would be great'! :sleep:


TOO LATE FOR THAT MALARKY?!? UGH. He needs a spanking, your doc. Why on earth is it too late? But why not try to book one? It takes all of 15-20 min and could make a world of difference! If you google it, you will see many many fert docs saying that it's the one functional fert test that they recommend to patients before proceeding with other things. Ah well. Maybe this should all be included in my book on ttcal at a certain age. . . :coffee:


----------



## truly_blessed

I had a procedure they referred to as a hycosy where dye was injected to check tubes and view uterus in March, think its a similar thing. I then had a chemical on the next cycle and this bfp on the cycle after. I can't swear it helped but it is a coincidence.


----------



## Glowstar

I am trying to be positive....I keep stroking it and saying 'come on you can do it'...how sad is that :blush: I can't stop testing though...what is with that!! I used a higher miu test yesterday evening...a 25miu...versus the Frer which is 10 I think...and still got a +pos...suppose I'm finding it comforting that the HCG must be increasing :winkwink:

See Reb!!! get the feckin DR of yours told...you want one of those that Truly had!!! :thumbup:

Sam - I swear a book just based on the ups and downs of this thread would have every emotion under the sun and be a brilliant read...get writing :thumbup::coffee:


----------



## samiam

Truly: They do say that the HSG clears out the "cobwebs" in there and does lead to BFPs for MANY women in the 3-6 months following the test. I'm having one done, just for that reason alone! And the HSG (hysterosalpingogram) sounds just like what you had: dye in the bits, ultrasound to check out the flow of that dye. . .

Glowie: Strokes and positive thoughts are good. And test as much as you need to. But don't worry too much, okay hon? As for the book, I'm sorely tempted. I do that for a living, you know. . .


----------



## Reb S

Hmm. How do I book an HSG without a GP referral? Don't think my GP's much interested now I'm over 40 and buggered up my one shot at IVF with a miscarriage. Not that he's not a nice chap! Maybe I'll just call the hospital direct and see what they can do. 
Thanks for all your advice, ladies!
Glowie - keep postive, you've got a BFP and it's GOING TO STICK! x
Truly - how nice to see you!! How're you doing? I'm off to stalk your journal. And Pips! x


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Hmm. How do I book an HSG without a GP referral? Don't think my GP's much interested now I'm over 40 and buggered up my one shot at IVF with a miscarriage. Not that he's not a nice chap! Maybe I'll just call the hospital direct and see what they can do.
> Thanks for all your advice, ladies!
> Glowie - keep postive, you've got a BFP and it's GOING TO STICK! x
> Truly - how nice to see you!! How're you doing? I'm off to stalk your journal. And Pips! x

Reb: Can you change and go to a different GP? Or call the Early Pregnancy Unit and see if they can refer you directly based on your miscarriage.


----------



## Reb S

samiam said:


> Reb: Can you change and go to a different GP? Or call the Early Pregnancy Unit and see if they can refer you directly based on your miscarriage.

Sam, I'm not sure - the NHS seems to pretty much wash their hands of you once you're over 40. I could try the GP again, or just call a private hospital... x


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm good Reb thanks for dropping by. Just going with the flow now and trying not to stress about things.

I just went to my doctor and said I've been trying for 18 months then had MMC and had been trying for over 12 months since then. I told her I wanted tests done to check everything was ok before I got any older and she just said fine, no problem and referred me straight to the fertility specialist, no questions asked and I'd just turned 41. Then fertility specialist then said she didn't think there were any problems but she would get all the tests scheduled and then take it from there. They really should refer you if you tell them that's what you want, they have no right not to. You are entitled to all the tests on the nhs maybe even the clomid, just not ivf.

go and give them hell


----------



## Glowstar

Book in with a different GP at your Practice Reb. Seriously they can't refuse you.....and don't let them!! It's time to take the Bull by the horns and get it organised. Explain it's the only route you haven't gone down and there are people far less worthy (I know some!!) who are getting all they can on the NHS!! now go and kick some GP ass :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Woo-hoo! You ladies are inspiring me to get me tubes jet-hosed! I've got my orders, I'll see what I can do :gun: x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Reb S said:


> Woo-hoo! You ladies are inspiring me to get me tubes jet-hosed! I've got my orders, I'll see what I can do :gun: x

Good! Knock those doctors into shape!! ;)


----------



## Jax41

WOWZERS!!! Glowie, so pleased for you hun that you got that BFP!! You can leave the pants shitting behind now, just stay cool, stay with us and think good stuff okay:thumbup:

Inkdchick - huge congrats for you too, keep us posted with how you're doing:flower:

RebS - I think come the summer I maybe in for the same stuff as you if not preg by then, Dr said she would send me to the fertility clinic but that I def wasn't going to be up for IVF.....oh well, I'm going to keep chasing that BFP until then!! Good luck, make sure your Dr listens to you x

Sam - you would be excellent at the book, your anecdotes have me rolling :rofl:

Miss C - glad the fibroid is in a 'good place' and not in the way - full steam ahead now!!

AFM - confession. Since my meltdown last week over DH's lack of interest in TTC, I felt awful that I'd not replied to your messages, thank you so so much for taking the time to reply to me, I did read them and they helped me heaps in feeling that I'm not alone and that all our DH's/OH's can be f'ing control freaks at times!!! I think the truth is that deep down my DH doesn't really want anymore kids but is now feeling hugely guilty (good!!!). Anyway, after my mad post I just felt I had to do a 'stop the bus I wanna get off ' bit and chill, to my delight and amazement DH upped the anti and we had a great weekend :bunny: with postive OPK's all the way. So I'm CD19, 3DPO and waiting....waiting....waiting....

Thanks for being there for me:flower:love to all of you on this rollercoaster journey:kiss:


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs: Jax...I am sure for OH (if he already has kids) maybe the thought of going back is daunting...especially for a bloke...he will come round and I am sure it will work out fine...looks like he's already got back on YOUR bus anyway :haha: ...next stop BFP!! :hugs:

Thanks for the congrats - appreciated :kiss:


----------



## mrsdh

:cry:Sadly i just read that inkdchick lost her little bean. Life is so cruel at times:growlmad:


----------



## Spoomie

mrsdh said:


> :cry:Sadly i just read that inkdchick lost her little bean. Life is so cruel at times:growlmad:

Shame, poor poor Inkdchick. We will be here for her when she returns. :hugs::hugs: to you Inkdchick xxx


----------



## Morgans19

Such a shame for Inkdchick - life can be so cruel.

I am off on my holidays so will be missing for a couple of weeks - to you all good luck for your BFP's and those that already have them, well done again. AFM Day 10, think I could ovulate Day 12-13 usually 14. Still been using the CBFM and will do tomorrow also, but then thats it til next cycle. Ill take a few OPK's though and get BD'ing!!!! Maybe a relaxation is what we both need, this is just so stressfull! Want to try these magical instead cups too!! Spk soon lovely ladies and I hope you all stay well x


----------



## Reb S

Poor Ink - I hope she's okay. If you're reading this, Ink, lots of hugs xxx
Bye Morgans! Have a great time and check in with us as soon as you get back!
Jax - sounds like you've had a good month with OH and i'm really glad you got things sorted out. 
Ciarhwyfar - how're you and bump?! Glad you popped in and thanks for the positive encouragement! D'you know everytime I type your name I have to copy and paste it as I can never remember the spelling! What does it mean?! x
Miss C - where are you? How're you doing?


----------



## Miss_C

Hi All!!

I have been distracting myself!! LOL and just in the usual tww obsessing over charts etc. have overlaid my chart this month with ziggy and it's looking so very similar it's not funny so I also did an overlay with all my pregnancy charts be it the miscarriage or the 2 chemicals and they are the exact same O day temp, I wonder if this is signifcant or not or just coinkydink? I overlaid all the non preg ones and they are all scattered. Anyone else do this chart overlay obsession? 

Inkd more hugs for you honey, left you some on FB too so there are hugs everywhere for you.

how soon do you have to get the SA sample to the lab, the place we have to go is about 30 minutes away, dp leaves for work at 6:30am so we will probably have to fill the cup around 6am, I will be dropping it off so does hubby need to have a later start that day ro something. I am sure the FS told us but buggered if I can remember that detail!! 

oh and one other Q - when FS said test the tubes what would that be is there a name for that procedure, he said it was painful!! If they test and see a block or something do they do what needs to be done at the same time or is that a different procedure? Any info greatly appreciated!!


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I have been distracting myself!! LOL and just in the usual tww obsessing over charts etc. have overlaid my chart this month with ziggy and it's looking so very similar it's not funny so I also did an overlay with all my pregnancy charts be it the miscarriage or the 2 chemicals and they are the exact same O day temp, I wonder if this is signifcant or not or just coinkydink? I overlaid all the non preg ones and they are all scattered. Anyone else do this chart overlay obsession?
> 
> Inkd more hugs for you honey, left you some on FB too so there are hugs everywhere for you.
> 
> how soon do you have to get the SA sample to the lab, the place we have to go is about 30 minutes away, dp leaves for work at 6:30am so we will probably have to fill the cup around 6am, I will be dropping it off so does hubby need to have a later start that day ro something. I am sure the FS told us but buggered if I can remember that detail!!
> 
> oh and one other Q - when FS said test the tubes what would that be is there a name for that procedure, he said it was painful!! If they test and see a block or something do they do what needs to be done at the same time or is that a different procedure? Any info greatly appreciated!!

30 mins tops...only because it liquifies and they need to time that too...have him do the sample at the hospital if he can.


----------



## Glowstar

Have a fab holiday Morgans :hugs:

Miss C - I think with OH's SA they said it had to be there within an hour and for me to put it down my bra to keep it the right temperature :haha:

In the UK they call the tube thing a Lap & Dye or a HSG see this link for further info https://www.ivf.com/hsg.html

:hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Morning all!
Hi Miss C - my old clinic said 30 mins, but they didn't tell us about the boob trick! We're also going to be looking into the HSG thanks to the ladies here who have got me fired up about my shite NHS treatment! Ziggy-lookalike chart is looking VERY nice! My chart obsession kicked in yesterday and my ovulation is what my acupuncturist would call 'weak'. Huh. x


----------



## truly_blessed

I think they told DF he had an hour to get in there a couple of months ago cos we live 20 mins away and 30 mins would have been cutting it fine. I just remember he had plenty of time to 'make his deposit and deliver'


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> Morning all!
> Hi Miss C - my old clinic said 30 mins, but they didn't tell us about the boob trick! We're also going to be looking into the HSG thanks to the ladies here who have got me fired up about my shite NHS treatment! Ziggy-lookalike chart is looking VERY nice! My chart obsession kicked in yesterday and my ovulation is what my acupuncturist would call 'weak'. Huh. x

Have you thought of trying Soy Reb? I took it this cycle...only a low dosage though :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

Hi Glowie - yes, I tried it for two cycles, 2 cycles ago - certainly made for a good ovulation so maybe I'll try it again next month. Thanks! x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Reb S said:


> Ciarhwyfar - how're you and bump?! Glad you popped in and thanks for the positive encouragement! D'you know everytime I type your name I have to copy and paste it as I can never remember the spelling! What does it mean?! x

Thanks for asking! To be honest, I read pretty much every day but I am not sure when or how often to comment. Don't want to seem too out of place with my bfp and all.

We have our next regular appointment this afternoon but everything was good two weeks ago. Heartbeat is always good and this one seems to move just fine. As long as we don't get anymore mystery bleeds (no matter how small), I will be very happy. At 24 weeks, I still haven't regained any of my weight and in fact lost yet another pound at the last appointment so hopefully I can at least get it to stabilize. I am just not hungry so much of the time still.

Don't worry about the name. I would probably copy and paste it myself. :rofl: It is Welsh and means dark fairy/spirit. I tend to use the the mysterious definition for dark instead of evil/bad. I think it suits my spirit. ;)


----------



## Reb S

Ciarhadwhyyrrfar, I can only speak for myself, but I love when our successful over 40's and proud owners of BFP's pop in and comment. It gives me new hope every time. Very glad your bump is a wriggler and that the HB is always good. Here's hoping you regain your appetite soon x
Morning all, it's very quiet round here! Where's Spoomie gone? Hope you're okay x
Someone post something funny to cheer me up, cos I've got to work all weekend! :growlmad:


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Reb

Still here. Keep popping in to view every day, but don't have lots to say so I figure it's best to say nothing at all, don't want to bring things down. Today was my due date so spare a thought for me and our baby today. We're off to Wisley for a walk and a picnic and to let our balloon fly free - I just love that idea of yours. Like you, we will buy two; not for my lost babies but because we'll have tears from the little man of the house if he doesn't get one to keep! The straw that is being clutched in my mind and heart is that I believe I ovulated yesterday so I guess I may still technically achieve my dream of being pregnant before my due date (weirdo!) 

Stay happy and focused ladies x


----------



## Miss_C

Twinny my love I am thinking of you today with big hugs and heart pains and tears in my eyes as I type. Be kind to each other and as you set the balloon free believe that it is a beacon that bubs can follow back to where it came from to help on their journey to you. :hug: Come on little spoomie come back to mummy, they are ready for you, we are all hear to welcome you back little one.

Just want to share some interesting info re timing of BD.

Days before 0. Chances of pg
4 days.................13%
3 days.................13%
2 days.................28%
1 days.................26%
0 days...................5%

AFM - in a shit of a mood and over fucking everything today so won't vent here as my fingers would get too sore and I would end up with RSI.


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Spoomie. 

Have you got a punch bag Miss C?

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

Lol Pip sorry forgot swearing came out on here I was expecting ****'s!! If I had a unch bag I think I would hurt myself.

*TMI q?

have the STRANGEST CM today. It was creamy but stringy and stretchy like ewcm and the oddest colour a yellowy almost green colour!! gross. LIke when you cough up a greeblie!! I am 6dpo any ideas, yesterday watery and creamy all at the same time. no itching no smell never had this before.


----------



## Glowstar

Thinking of you today Spoomie....I love the balloon idea too, take care :hugs::hugs:

Miss C - I have read loads of BFP stories where people describe green/yellow cm?? I never had any though :winkwink: think it was on thetwoweekwait website. Re the BD timing we were 2 days before and day of ov so must have been those spermies hanging around from CD8!!


----------



## LLbean

ciarhwyfar...you would NEVER be out of place with us... I for one LOVE seeing success and baby bumps so PLEASE do write any time...give me hope and makes me smile...I would LOVE for all to have BFPs already!


----------



## Miss_C

ok I am officially off my nut!! Look at my chart overlay on my FF home page. I have overlaid with other charts and none match but these 2 are almost identical. Am I setting myself up for a massive fall. Could there be some other explanation or is it purely coinkydink


----------



## Reb S

Miss C, I have to say it - your chart is looking awfully good. Last time i said that it was Glowie... however, as Spoomie always says - guard your heart. But keep your fingers crossed!
Spoomie - loads and loads of hugs today. I'm sorry I wasn't there this morning to wish you well today and I hope you've had a special day that wasn't too full of sadness.
Llbean - I love what you said to ciarhwyfar and quite agree with it. Lots of BFP happy people on this thread, please!
x


----------



## Glowstar

Your chart looks lovely Miss C!!! I am crossing everything....even my legs this time for you :haha::winkwink:

Here's my test from today...just glad HCG is increasing...I am 4+1...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/CameraCapture-328325c1-6b6b-4139-a26c-38145a6d25a6-1.jpg


----------



## maryanne67

Glowstar a big CONGRATULATIONS on your much deserved bfp
i havent been on for a few weeks but have been reading and missed your good news ,just catching up tonight ,i can never think of much to say which is why i never reply much but am hoping we all get our bfps sooner or later, congrats any1 else who has their bfp in the last month and lots of :dust: and goodluck to us all


----------



## Miss_C

Big story here in Australia right now - woo hoo for the old ducks!! Natural pregnancy at 50!!

https://www.couriermail.com.au/life...-all-without-ivf/story-e6frer7o-1226069328270


----------



## Reb S

Excellent story! Good grief! Miss C I hope you're feeling better today. Can't wait for your next temps - I hate time zones!
Maryanne - lovely to hear from you and big thanks for the baby dust for all of us! How's things going for you?
Spoomie - how are you? How was yesterday?
Glowie - lovely looking test!!
AFM - we've kind of given up this month as we screwed up so many things. FFF gives me 18% chance, down from about 56% with last months temps! Only positive sign is a face like pizza. (possibly down to eating pizza! and lots of other forbidden naughties!) x


----------



## Glowstar

Stay positive Reb....I had less points this cycle than most of the previous ones!!! A big sign to me was spots!!! I rarely get them and seemed to get one everyday!! so I crossing everything for you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Yes, spots are good particularly if you don't normally get them. I've had an outbreak on my chin the whole pregnancy. I've got more than my teenage son!

Pip x


----------



## hellbaby

I just wanted to pop back to update you lovely ladies- my baby Jacob was born on June 2nd, and I'm 44! This thread helped to keep me sane while ttc after 1 teenage son, 1 mmc, 1 dd and 5 chemicals annd I am living proof that it can be done!! :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations hellbaby!

Pip x


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations hellbaby! Thank you for updating and giving us a glimmer of hope xx


----------



## Reb S

Fantastic news Hellbaby! So delighted for you. That's the 2nd baby this month on this thread!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that I survived yesterday, and actually had a lovely day. I determined early on in the day that I must try to focus on all that I have as opposed to all that I have lost and, although not easy for a pessimist, I succeeded in part. We went to Wisley, the beautiful RHS garden in Surrey where we go often and took a picnic and our balloon. We left DS's one at home and he knew that we were taking the shiny silver star to send to our baby in heaven. We watched it sail away, glinting in the sun, until it was just a dot and imagined that we were sending it to our baby who never got here. It flew so free.

I'm pretty sure that FFF has my ovulation day wrong and that she will self correct tomorrow or the day after. I know that I ovulated on first peak day of CBFM, not as she says on day 13. This month, as soon as ovulation is confirmed I'm going to follow the suggestion of my herbalist to try to help me not obsess about my temps. I am well aware that I feel in some way as though I can influence my temps and thus the outcome by scouring my chart and those of others, overlaying etc etc. My rational head knows that this is ridiculous of course. So, I plan to temp, give thermometer to DH to record for me and then to clear the display before giving it back to me. That way, I will still be able to update my FFF chart at the end of the 2WW with my data but will hopefully be able to endure the 2WW more easily and avoid setting myself up for a fall. I need to do something because the disappointment of AF is becoming harder and harder to bear and is quite debilitating. I plan to check my own temp on cd12(ish) so that I can get some indication of whether AF is coming and be prepared for her arrival. What do you all think?

Miss_C - guard your heart as Reb says that I say! I pray for only good things for you, but step away from the chart overlays, please. You've done all you can this month and (as I said above) you can't influence it now - I say this as one OCD to another, so please take my advice in love, not as criticism. Nonetheless, I too have seen the CM you describe as a symptom on twoweekwait website so I pray that this is your month xxx


----------



## Missy

Hi all
I'm back....almost...waiting to try after a mmc on Friday :( So I'm sad to be here but want to stay positive for a sticky bean next time. Congrats Hellbaby!! X


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats hellbabyxx

Missy, so sorry :'( you sound positive though so fx'd. 

Spoomie, good idea about getting oh to do your charting, it is so easy to obsess over the tiniest detail. Glad you had a good day yesterday under the circumstances. X x


----------



## LLbean

Missy sorry for your loss but we will hold you tight here and looks like BFPs can be contagious too ;-)


----------



## Reb S

Oh Missy, I'm so sorry. Lots and lots of hugs. If you need to vent or cry on our shoulders, we're all here for you x
Spoomie - I'm really glad you had such a positive day and that now it's over. And what a beautiful day it was. 
x
Hellbaby - can we have a picky, please?! Mumof6 posted one as her new avatar and it made me so happy! x


----------



## Miss_C

Morning all - well my chart no longer has a twinny, thank heavens for spoomie cos it means I still do!!! Temps levelled off now no more rise, still got the yellow green snot but more yellow creamy now so who knows whats going on with my cervix!! It also feels softer than usual. Boobies still soft though and not in the least bit tender, this time ziggy's cycle we are off camping so cannot remember any symptoms as we were busy swimming and stuff.

Ah well time to step away from the overlays - yes spoomie I will do as I am told. Not stressing too much as I am excited to start the clomid next cycle and be under the care of our FS, wait and see that the AMH results are and DP's SA if we ever get it done!! He also plans to do his own scan and have "good look around" and find out about the tube cleany thing etc. So my heart is very well guarded.

Missy hugs sweetheart good PMA is awesome but please do take time out to grieve, if not it bites ya on the bum, you can grieve and ttc, just a shame we haven't got the luxury of waitining 6 months etc - although judging by the story I posted yesterday I've got another 7 years up my sleve lol!! Hugs honey.

Hellbaby woo hoo thanks for sharing, it's awesome that this thread exists and remains alive with new comers and regulars and long termers and even better with those that were here and then come back and share such awesome news!


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Morning all - well my chart no longer has a twinny, thank heavens for spoomie cos it means I still do!!! Temps levelled off now no more rise, still got the yellow green snot but more yellow creamy now so who knows whats going on with my cervix!! It also feels softer than usual. Boobies still soft though and not in the least bit tender, this time ziggy's cycle we are off camping so cannot remember any symptoms as we were busy swimming and stuff.
> 
> Ah well time to step away from the overlays - yes spoomie I will do as I am told.

Bless you my twinny. I had just checked out your chart before I saw this message and was so sorry to see that temp rise had not been sustained. It does not mean that you are out, I *think* my pregnancy chart last August dropped somewhere in 2WW and then continued to rise again. Soft cervix is good, and I never get sore boobs, except when I'm breastfeeding (!!!) so don't count yourself out on that basis alone. 

I loved your newspaper story, gives us old ladies hope! Reminded me of one of the reasons I like going to see my herbalist, her youngest child was born at the age of 47. Clearly we COULD take a TTC holiday if we wanted to, that's how much time we have left......we just don't want to......:winkwink: xxx

EDIT : In fact my chart dropped twice, quite significantly at 8dpo, and you are??? 8dpo!.........xxx


----------



## Glowstar

So did mine...dropped at 8dpo!!! then rose @ 9dpo and highest level yet @ 10dpo...so still holding out hope and keeping everything crossed :kiss:


----------



## Miss_C

oh ffs!!! No wonder us 40+ ers sometimes feel like giving up. Just got an e mail from my mum after opening up and telling her how I feel. No family support for me then!!!!!!!!!



> i know how much you want another baby, but perhaps its not meant to be, you are blessed with jake, who has lots of friends and may make an everlasting friendship as he gets older with someone who will become as a brother or sister so will not miss out too much, and you and dion and jake can make a very happy family life together doing all the things that you will can do with three of you as jake gets older without waitng for brother or sister catch up, plus you seem to need a lot time healthwise to yourself, (don't take this the wrong way but age is not on your side and you need to think three or four years ahead of where you are with your lifestyle and freedom you are with two children three or four years apart and how it will affect your life st yle as it is now and what then) any how what ever happens i only want the best for you all,


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> oh ffs!!! No wonder us 40+ ers sometimes feel like giving up. Just got an e mail from my mum after opening up and telling her how I feel. No family support for me then!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i know how much you want another baby, but perhaps its not meant to be, you are blessed with jake, who has lots of friends and may make an everlasting friendship as he gets older with someone who will become as a brother or sister so will not miss out too much, and you and dion and jake can make a very happy family life together doing all the things that you will can do with three of you as jake gets older without waitng for brother or sister catch up, plus you seem to need a lot time healthwise to yourself, (don't take this the wrong way but age is not on your side and you need to think three or four years ahead of where you are with your lifestyle and freedom you are with two children three or four years apart and how it will affect your life st yle as it is now and what then) any how what ever happens i only want the best for you all,Click to expand...

Poor Twinny, that is harsh, don't really know what else to say. :hugs::hugs: I saw a great thread on here shortly after I had joined entitled 'A letter to my family and friends', I'll try and find it for you. You may want to send it as a reply, you may want to select sections or it may just help you to read it an dknow that you are not crazy or unrealistic in your dreams xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny

https://citril.rsg-blogs.co.uk/2011/02/07/letter-women-friends-family/

I see from the original post that Pip actually posted it and I think it is beautiful x


----------



## LLbean

Wow Miss C...yeah that is why I would not tell my family either...never supportive.

We believe in you and you should always follow your dreams


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm that is a bit harsh :nope: maybe...just maybe she is trying to protect you :shrug: Mine will be the same when they find out but it's my life not theirs :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Missy

Thanks for everyones kind words. I have to admit that whilst I am grieving I am desperately looking to when we can try again too. I'm scared of not getting pregnant again and thinking that I should be grateful for what I have and not greedy. I guess that's just me being negative and hard on myself. I'm planning to start trying again as soon as my next AF arrives. I've been told that you're very fertile after a mc. Does anyone know if that's true? I'm also going to get a hormone level test as I was scheduled for one before I was pg and I'm wondering whether wacky hormones could have been the cause. Thanks for your support everyone. Good luck to all x


----------



## Reb S

Hi Missy,
I also read that 3 months after mc you are more fertile. I think it's quite possible to do all these things at once - grieve, TTC and also be very happy for your beautiful Sapphire. Being grateful for what you have doesn't preclude your wanting something more, but don't pile on the pressure - keep rejoicing in your gorgeous little one x
Miss C - I think what Missy said is what your Mum rather clumsily meant - I don't think she meant to be harsh, just that she loves you and wants you to be happy. x
AFM, my temps are being very boring and my pizza face is just pizza face, methinks! Too much cake.


----------



## pip7890

Hi

Citril is a friend of mine. She's had four pregnancies - the first ended in miscarriage, the second and third healthy daughters and the fourth a stillborn daughter last year. She and her husband are both in their 40s. She does quite a lot of work to promote miscarriage and stillbirth awareness. 

:hugs: to you all. 

Pip x


----------



## Missy

Spoomie where is your herbalist? I'm very keen to go a natural route for any ttc assistance I might need and acupuncture and/or herbalism appeals to me. If yours is good and not to far I'd be interested in seeing her. Thanks x


----------



## samiam

Hi ladies,

I'm back. I spent a lovely weekend traveling and sleeping and not really temping or anything ttc related. Now I'm back in AZ and trying to get back into my daily routine. Hope you all had a lovely week.

Spoomie: Your ceremony sounds lovely. I'm so glad you felt good about releasing that silver balloon. I love the image of it floating up there so freely. :hugs:

Miss C: Yep. My family will freak, so they won't be told until quite late. But the tone in your mom's letter sounds caring, so maybe she was just trying to tell you to guard your heart. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Missy said:


> Thanks for everyones kind words. I have to admit that whilst I am grieving I am desperately looking to when we can try again too. I'm scared of not getting pregnant again and thinking that I should be grateful for what I have and not greedy. I guess that's just me being negative and hard on myself. I'm planning to start trying again as soon as my next AF arrives. I've been told that you're very fertile after a mc. Does anyone know if that's true? I'm also going to get a hormone level test as I was scheduled for one before I was pg and I'm wondering whether wacky hormones could have been the cause. Thanks for your support everyone. Good luck to all x

Hi Missy

You are NOT being greedy, you are entitled to grieve and to focus on getting pregnant again, we don't have the luxury of being able to say we'll put TTC on hold for 6 months and then start again, so you are doing the right thing. I can totally relate to your fears about not getting pregnant again, I spend every day virtually paralysed with fear that my lost baby was my last shot at this. I too have heard that you are more fertile after a mc; my own story both confirms and contradicts this! In October 2007 I mc at 6 weeks and was pregnant again just one cycle later before Christmas, and my son was born in August 2008. However, last November I had a mc and have since failed to get pregnant again yet. We must just try to hold fast to the belief that it is more likely than not to happen again, though that can be very difficult some days. 

Thinking of you at this sad and difficult time xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> AFM, my temps are being very boring and my pizza face is just pizza face, methinks! Too much cake.

Hey Reb

We are willing your temp to shoot back up tomorrow to indicate a beautifully timed implantation dip today xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Missy said:


> Spoomie where is your herbalist? I'm very keen to go a natural route for any ttc assistance I might need and acupuncture and/or herbalism appeals to me. If yours is good and not to far I'd be interested in seeing her. Thanks x

Hey Missy, only me again. Apologies, I'm just working my way through today's messages and didn't see this one before I replied to your other post.

My herbalist is in Hampton, very close to junction 2 of the M3. I'm imagining this would be quite a trek from Essex but kind of depends how close to the M25 you are, I suppose. She is great, although my inability to be pregnant yet may not support that statement! However, she has a particular interest in herbs for fertility, understands mc having suffered herself, and has also run a Lost Baby group in the area so I feel that I get TLC too when I go to see her. In truth, I started seeing her on the recommendation of a friend more to give me a focus and to feel as though I was doing something positive when I felt so lost following my mc. Each time I have had a failed cycle she endeavours to change my combination of herbs to facilitate success. If you are interested let me know and I'll PM her details to you.

Re: acupuncture I haven't tried this yet though may give it a go in a couple of months. I think Samaim has it and, although hers will be in the States so definitely too far to travel (!), she can probably offer some pointers xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> AFM, my temps are being very boring and my pizza face is just pizza face, methinks! Too much cake.
> 
> Hey Reb
> 
> We are willing your temp to shoot back up tomorrow to indicate a beautifully timed implantation dip today xxxClick to expand...

I was going to say exactly the same myself :winkwink:

Welcome back Sam!!! hope you feel refreshed and that you enjoyed your break :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks ladies! Don't count your chickens though - we didn't really get it right this month and tonight I had beer!!! ooops. Only a little one.
Sam, great to have you back! 
Missy - I was having both acupuncture and herbs until last month, but for some reason I just didn't feel like going back this month. I definitely felt better for it, though - was really good for my hayfever, if not for TTC! Mine isn't much good to you either - SE London. There's a good place in central London - The London Acupuncture clinic, a lady named Christina is highly recommended. It was quite reasonable - £40 but I've just checked their website and it's gone up to £50 :shock:
Night all and to all our lovely BFP ladies - Truly, Pip, Desperado, Glowie, Herbie, Cianrhyrfar - never can spell that one! - (who've I forgotten?) sleep tight and come and throw baby dust our way! x


----------



## Glowstar

:dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Sleep tight - thing of the past again!!! Can't get blooming comfortable even with a body pillow, and don't even start about all the loo trips....!!!

Seriously, it is all worth it and I know many of you ladies are going through hell to get there. Stick with it. I believe it will happen for you.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Pip x


----------



## truly_blessed

well said Pip, it will happen. I remember all the girls who had MMCs round about the same time as me getting bfps again and feeling like it was never going to hapen. They all have their babies now and finally it looks like it's my turn after all. x

Here it is coming your way :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi all

Tomorrow is the day I have planned for DH to take over recording my temps for this cycle now that FFF has caught up and recalculated my O day correctly. Having palpitations and sure that I'll have caved in by about 5dpo instead of stepping away from the thermometer until 12dpo as planned. He will write them down and then I will input them at a later stage so that I still have data for this cycle, whatever the outcome. Please send positive reinforcement to help me stay strong! The euphoria and optimism that accompany CBFM peak, EWCM, ovulation day etc etc has now passed for me and doubt sets in around now.......


----------



## pip7890

If this is what you need to do to conceive then I know you will do it. Trust in him. Trust in you. Trust in your body.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Well here's your first positive...you timed it perfectly :thumbup::hugs: and you've got a lovely climb going on. Now....step away from the thermometer and your chart :winkwink: FX'd :kiss:


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Pip and Glowie! Please indulge me and keep them coming xxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: Your chart looks fantastic! I think it's a great idea to let your OH do your charting for a while. I may do that myself after I O. Tho I am worried about that this month, having crossed the sea twice. I sure hope I don't O early and miss OH's return. Late is one thing; early not good. I find it interesting that with each cycle, my body moves further and further away from Oing on the new moon and closer and closer to Oing on the full moon, which is supposedly good. It sure would make the BD timing easier, now wouldn't it? ;) :dust:


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie you are a waaaaaaaaaaaay stronger person than me - no way I could walk away from the charts and the thermometer!! Good on you!!

AFM, postie came and delivered my new kit so had to test it - BFN of course but they are really REALLY REALLY  white so if anything is gonna show up it should be easy to spot!!

ah Pip I am hearing ya - the insomnia is one this I am NOT looking forward to next time, I had it bad and with a toddler now too gonna be hell, worst thing for me was the pain in my hips!! Pregnancy massage every week from 20 weeks kept me sane!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello ladies!

Tomorrow (Tuesday) is my second three hour GTT. As long as I do as well as I did last time, there shouldn't be any problems. Then I get an extra ultrasound due to the small (it really was!) blood clot I had last week, even though there was no bleeding before or since. They didn't let me look last time but I hope I can this time. 

My doctor is taking all due precautions but while I respect her and all, I don't think we are going to manage the rest of the pregnancy on pelvic rest (read: no sex). :blush: It certainly won't be as much as I would like but that would pretty much make six months without if full term plus six weeks after. I get really grouchy. :rofl:

Glowie, glad to see things are still looking well. Truly, keep it up! All the other bfp girls, I know we can do it this time!

Spoomie, I am sure you will be joining us soon. Having the OH take over and trying to relax is a good start! Miss C, Fingers crossed for you, hon!

It has been so nice to see other bfps showing up lately and just in time for our over 35 pregnancy group.

For all of you still waiting: :dust: :dust: and :dust:

Let's get more of you over here already. :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

I still get the pain in my hips after 16 years :wacko: but only every so often..usually if I have laid in bed for too long or on the sofa on my side for ages. I had one of those under the bump bands which takes some of the weight off....worked quite well :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

Morning all! Well, I obliged with a big jump in temps this morning, just to be nice to everybody, but don't get yer hopes up! Still was a duff month and FFF giving me only one more % chance.
Spoomie - good for you, as Pip says, trust your OH and relax. 
Pip, your post was so sweet, but couldn't help but be reminded of that bit in the Jungle book where the snake sings, Trust in meeeee! x
ciarhwyfar - good luck for today. Hmm, 6 months without...sounds like a bad idea! Let's hope she's wrong about that one.
Miss C - NO testing for another 3 days at least! x
Sorry about all you hippie-achie folk - pregnancy massage sounds delightful!
x


----------



## Miss_C

Reb S said:


> Miss C - NO testing for another 3 days at least!

Fail!:blush:

erm have you met me - Hi my name is Miss C and I am a pissaholic!!


----------



## inkdchick

Glowstar said:


> I still get the pain in my hips after 16 years :wacko: but only every so often..usually if I have laid in bed for too long or on the sofa on my side for ages. I had one of those under the bump bands which takes some of the weight off....worked quite well :winkwink:

CONGRATULATIONS hun fantastic news H & H 9 months to you hun , if you dont mind me asking what did you take and do this month as i feel i need more help and am off to acupuncture this afternoon at 4 to see what she suggests any different xx


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Miss C , Girls i will let you know how i get on with the acupuncture again today and see if there is anything else that she can suggest us using or taking as my progesterone is really high and no problem i cant understand why i keep losing them so early on and no-one at the hospital wants to help either so she's our only hope so roll on 4 pm again and see what happens


----------



## hellbaby

reb s said:


> hellbaby - can we have a picky, please?! Mumof6 posted one as her new avatar and it made me so happy! X


----------



## LLbean

awww so cute!!


----------



## pip7890

Hellbaby he is gorgeous. Just want to pick him up and smother him with kisses. So sweet.

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Awww hellbaby he is gorgeous!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you Reb :thumbup: and i literally mean everything...OH is wondering what's hit him now I am not begging for sex :haha::haha:


----------



## Reb S

Gorgeous picky hellbaby! What a cutie! Once again congrats.
Hi Ink, love your new avatar and welcome back again. So sorry things went wrong with you but the way you pick yourself up again is amazing x
Miss C, I'm very cross with you! But :rofl: pissaholic!


----------



## Miss_C

temp went down this morning not huge I know but I have the worst cramps, no cm, cervix is lower and very firm, pretty sure it's over again, didnt bother testing cos I know what it will say. Ah well onto chloe clomid next month! Sort of relieved in a way cos at least this time we will be under the care of the FS and we can be monitored and maybe prevent another loss once we get there.

Sorry Reb I am naughty but I knew I would be OK with a BFN besides it was a new shipment and I had to test them out. They are really REALLY REALLY white so when we do get a squinter it will show easily I would imagine!!!


----------



## Reb S

Yeah, yeah, yeah. Denial. Pissaholic!
Hoping you're wrong about your symptoms x


----------



## samiam

Reb: Your chart is looking nice!

Spoomie: So. Are we supposed to comment on your chart, or not?

AFM: So, got a glob of EWCM tinged with brown blood this morning. Am really really hoping not to O until Friday or Saturday as I won't see OH until tomorrow night. Also got a High reading on Lucky (who never gives me a Peak and shall now be referred to as Liar Liar Pants on Fire, or LLiPoF--pronounced LilliPoof). I'm wondering if the increased EWCM is due to the fact that I've started eating a grapefruit every morning and taking Evening Primrose along with my green tea. If you were me, would you use an OPK this afternoon? I mean, I never get a positive on those things either (probably because I drink gallons, literally, of water every day and therefore cannot hold my pee for too long). And if I do get a +, how long after that is my O window? On my knees hoping, that, after last month's LATE O, this month won't be too early. Sigh.


----------



## LLbean

Sam I had major EWCM for about 4 days before my OPK showed+ ...I would do them every day just to check... FXed for you!


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Reb: Your chart is looking nice!
> 
> Spoomie: So. Are we supposed to comment on your chart, or not?
> 
> AFM: So, got a glob of EWCM tinged with brown blood this morning. Am really really hoping not to O until Friday or Saturday as I won't see OH until tomorrow night. Also got a High reading on Lucky (who never gives me a Peak and shall now be referred to as Liar Liar Pants on Fire, or LLiPoF--pronounced LilliPoof). I'm wondering if the increased EWCM is due to the fact that I've started eating a grapefruit every morning and taking Evening Primrose along with my green tea. If you were me, would you use an OPK this afternoon? I mean, I never get a positive on those things either (probably because I drink gallons, literally, of water every day and therefore cannot hold my pee for too long). And if I do get a +, how long after that is my O window? On my knees hoping, that, after last month's LATE O, this month won't be too early. Sigh.

Hi Sam

I agree with you, Reb is looking strong, but she seems convinced timing was not good this month. Let's see what tomorrow brings, hoping and praying....

As for you! I hope you manage to stave off ovulation until you see DH at the weekend. It could be that the grapefruit is bringing the EWCM early which is good, just a shame you aren't able to bank some sperm while conditions are favourable to be ready and waiting for the eggy! RE OPKs, I too drink lots and find that my line is rarely as dark as the control but, by taking them every day and in conjunction with LLiPoF :haha: I can see when it's at its darkest and go on that. I also tend to get ovulation pain too so that's probably the best signal for me and means I actually didn't need to waste even more of our money on testing gadgets!

As for my chart, DH is not inputting the data on FFF yet, hiding my readings away in the family safe (or an obscure folder somewhere on his computer) to be revealed at a later date when I will play catch up and input them all in one go. So, all you'll see for now is a blank where my temps should be. Not sure it's helping, still worrying about them, it's just that I don't know what they are! Maybe that's even worse!!! We'll see, I may not last till 12dpo when I had planned to read the thermometer for myself to see how things stand. I figure 12dpo would give me a good indication as my luteal phase has been a few days short for last couple of months.

Also, re: EWCM, I had been a bit scant since mc and this month did fresh grapefruit, green tea, EPO and - I hate to confess to deviating from my au naturelle path - Robitussin. My herbalist also beefed up my vitex massively this month when fine tuning my mixture. Not sure what did it but I was so delighted to have more than I've had for months. Bizarrely, I've also had it at 3 and 5dpo even though I've stopped all but green tea and have switched my EPO for flaxseed. Considered the possibility of a second ovulation, but too exhausted from previous BD that I couldn't face getting down to business again just in case there was a second base to be covered! Has anyone had EWCM so soon after ovulation? I've had it once a day or two before AF, but never this early and it was DEFINITELY clearly EWCM. Naturally I've scoured the FFF chart gallery for a sign but that has provided no answers. Puzzled......


----------



## Reb S

Evening all, as you say, my chart is looking good. I hereby name it Tantalizing Idiot's Temperatures - or TIT. Seriously, not much hope.
I'm afraid I can be of no help about OPK's or EWCM - I don't use the first, as my LLPoF is actually an excellent Predictor Of Ovulatory Function - or POOF! 
As for EWCM, I never blooming get any, so use lovely sperm-friendly lubes. 
Spoomie - I think your OH is fantastic, charting secretly away from you!
Sam - here's hoping that your OH gets there in time, turbo-boosting those :spermy: at exactly the optimum moment. 
LLbean - looks like you've hit the shagathon, so here's sending you some :dust: Here's some for you too, Sam! :dust:
And what the hell -:dust::dust::dust: for us all!
Miss C - loving your attitude, despite pee-on-a-stick fetish x


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Reb! so then let the 2ww commence LOL


----------



## samiam

So now we have LliPoF and Poof and Tit. I laughed so hard when I read that that water sprayed out of my mouth onto the desk. We're a bunch of nut cases! But laughter is good for huevos, me thinks. Now if mine would just stay up in it's lovely little safe space until Friday (oh please egg). We did talk about the sperm bank thing. We may actually do that next month if we need to. Otherwise, this is getting to be quite complicated. Though, I did tell OH that next month, if I am not UTD, he's gonna have to spend three weeks here shagging me until the back of my head is gone nearly bald. Weirdly enough, he seemed to find that a bit too appealing. Weird man. 

Spoomie: I've had EWCM after O. In fact, I think I've done that a few times, even. I think your OH is lovely to keep the temps from you as long as it helps! Be strong, lady. I'm sure that that lovely fertilized huevo is in there doing its thing and on 12dpo you will have a great surprise. And you know what? I've used the robitussin too before and I mostly avoid such things, but hell, whatever works, right? SO. I'm at work for another hour. When do you normally use the OPK? Should I use it when I get home from work maybe? Do you even try to hold your pee beforehand?

Reb: TIT. :rofl: Absolutely hilarious! Do you use anything for the EWCM? I swear that the grapefruit has done a number on mine.


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl::rofl: You lot make me laugh!! glad to see you are all maintaining a healthy sense of humour!!

Reb - Your chart looks very different than your others...can't wait to see what todays temp does :winkwink: 

Sam - I think the sperm bank idea is brilliant.....would certainly help in the months you can't always make it together and would save you having to buy a wig :haha:

LL - good luck in the TWW :hugs:

AFM - my abreviation for today is SHIT!! and it does what it says on the tin.....SHIT! because that is what I am doing constantly at the moment :coffee:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, agree with Glowstar, tell me you're not a tiny bit hopeful...? x


----------



## Reb S

8-[
Actually, is almost the same as my January chart, my only 28 day cycle ever. Although FFF is saying my TIT is possibly triphasic. I recall the Spoomie adage - Guard your heart. x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb...I don't want to get your hopes up but your chart is Triphasic :hugs: I don't think it looks like your January Chart either. If you temp stays up again tomorrow I say test :winkwink: keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Wise words Reb/Spoomie!!! She's a cow when she says triphasic and then changes her mind, not that I am one to bear a grudge. However, I don't think it looks like your January chart and if she called that triphasic then I question her judgement! It gives cause for optimism if only because it followed the dip on 7dpo. Nonetheless, guard your heart and don't let our excitement sway you, but it still doesn't stop us hoping and praying for you xxx

AFM - DH is so annoying, he won't give anything away! Mind working overtime, not sure this is such a good idea x


----------



## Reb S

I'm not sure if I'll have the nerve to temp tomorrow...am bit horribly hopeful now. Urk.
Spoomie - I think your DH will be really enjoying this, knowing men! And yes, it's a great idea. Keep the faith! 
Dunno what I'd do without you lot x


----------



## Miss_C

please don't hate me but Reb if that is not a pregnancy chart I am gonna print the damn thing out and eat it!!

Mine is boring as bat shit either shoot for the stars tomorrow or go down to hell, be pregnant or be over and let me get started on my next af and my first round of clomid! DP is shitting hmself cos he has heard of the psycho bith from hell on wheels side effects and then to still want to dtd with me is going to be a challenge if it happens!!


----------



## Glowstar

Well Reb you can do one of two things now, wait it out or go and buy a Superdrug test. I had a better line on that at 10dpo than got on a frer at 11dpo. Plus, you sound weirdly like I did about my chart. 

Miss C , don't give up yet, its too early to say where those temps are going so still keeping everything crossed for you. X

Spoomie, glad you are sticking to the plan x

Ok, so who has been using instead cups??? And if not WTF not!!!!! 

Apologies for lack of smilies, on my phone!


----------



## pip7890

I think this is the link to my pregnancy chart if it helps: My Ovulation Chart 

I did have VIP Membership but apparently when you're pregnant you have to actually ask them to suspend it otherwise it continues running until it expires. I didn't know that and it expired about a week ago.

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

pip7890 said:


> I think this is the link to my pregnancy chart if it helps: My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Pip x


I overlaid mine on yours!! I am freaking obsessed with charts - what is wrong with me!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev5tgPSz.png


----------



## pip7890

Miss_C said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> I think this is the link to my pregnancy chart if it helps: My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Pip x
> 
> 
> I overlaid mine on yours!! I am freaking obsessed with charts - *what is wrong with me!!*
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev5tgPSz.pngClick to expand...

Nothing! You are positively perfect!!!! :flower:

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Well Miss_C... my chart is VERY different this month for sure... I know I ovulated because of the OPK+ but no temp dimp for me this time...so what was that? LOL


----------



## samiam

Glowie: I WILL be using cups this month, starting tonight. 

Reb: It IS looking quite good for you, Missus. :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Evening all, and thanks for your lovely remarks about my TIT. You're all so nice and encouraging!! As I say, tantalizing. However, unfortunately I do not feel pregnant, my zits are gone, my boobs are not tingling, I have no vivid dreams, I do not want to eat coal and what is more, I've never got pregnant by myself in 3 and a half years! A miracle is needed!
Anyway, I think I'll hold out for a day or two. Expect a disappointing dip to about 36.6 tomorrow morning... I have my day 3 tests to look forward to anyway.
Llbean - sorry, I don't get your chart either, but it looks like it's on an upward trend now and you got a positive OPK. I've heard that the spike before O can indicate excess oestrogen, but I don't know where I heard that...! Let the experts have a go.
Miss C -I hope you have tasty printer paper! Love the bat shit expression - here's hoping for you - you're not out till you're out.
Glowie - I've been on the cups for 2 months now!
Sam - have fun tonight :sex::bunny::spermy::sex:!
Pip, thanks for posting your lovely chart, hope you're feeling good x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, miracles do happen!!! I didn't feel pregnant either!!! my boobs were vaguely sore...same as before AF due around 7-8dpo onwards...a few spots and that was it really!!! with my first two I had NO symptoms at all...none!! 
I want it to happen for you (ALL) so badly [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Reb S

OKAY, I'M F...ING EXCITED! but remaining calm and realistic at ALL TIMES...!


----------



## Glowstar

I am the last person to want to get your hopes up :hugs: I hope this is it for you :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

Rebs your bd stats aren't on there - when you say you never got pregnant on your own is there NO chance this month? Your chart is flipping text book at the moment - which if the case is no timed BD or even untimed bd charts mean squat and I think I will skip it next month (yeah reight who am I kidding).

Ah well careful what you wish for cos I got my straight to hell do not pass go do not collect $200 temp drop this morning so witchy should be here in next couple of days


----------



## Miss_C

LLbean said:


> Well Miss_C... my chart is VERY different this month for sure... I know I ovulated because of the OPK+ but no temp dimp for me this time...so what was that? LOL

so cd 11 O day for you - nicely timed bding - welcome to the hell that is the tww!! you have pretty high Pre O temps but ni ely levelled off before O day and then nicely up. couple more days of sustained and voila - cross hairs!!


----------



## Glowstar

I agree....CD11 for LL too...so well timed :thumbup: Good Luck!!

Well I have managed to persuade OH to pay for a private Ultrasound scan before we go on holiday. It's not cheap £95 but I want to tell my girls on the 24th June...a couple days before we go, Of course the flipside is worrying something is wrong a couple of days before we go :wacko::wacko:
I am going to try and organise one for straight after my Midwife appointment on the 23rd June, I will be 6+6.


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Rebs your bd stats aren't on there - when you say you never got pregnant on your own is there NO chance this month? Your chart is flipping text book at the moment - which if the case is no timed BD or even untimed bd charts mean squat and I think I will skip it next month (yeah reight who am I kidding).
> 
> Ah well careful what you wish for cos I got my straight to hell do not pass go do not collect $200 temp drop this morning so witchy should be here in next couple of days

Twinny, so sorry for your temp drop, I hate TTC, makes you forget that real life goes on outside! Swear through cyberspace at me, but at least you have a beautifully even follicular/luteal phase showing on this chart so it looks like your body is recovering. I know that feels like no consolation at all, so go ahead and swear at me through cyberspace :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

nup soomie y twin you are spot on, it is a nice regular NORMAL cycle for me. Lats coupel have had crazy upward temps and no plummets etc so it looks like things have levelled off. O was on normal cd13 and AF looks like it will be usual 13 or 14 LP as well. Which is good news I think :dohh:

Gonna go to chemist tomorrow and buy my clomid as we have a public holiday here on Monday (we have a day off for the Queens Birthday here in Australia - ha ha ha we don't get one in UK - it's a joke isn't it!!!)


----------



## Glowstar

Just thought i'd share with my lovely friends on this thread...makes me feel better to see this...exactly 5 weeks today :happydance:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/1006113.jpg


----------



## truly_blessed

:happydance::happydance::happydance: love it. It feels like another milestone passed when you get the magic 3+


----------



## Reb S

Yippee Glowie!!!
AFM - still nice temps, but BFN... Bum.


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Yippee Glowie!!!
> AFM - still nice temps, but BFN... Bum.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Do you have any idea just how much I'd love a coffee now? Is there anyone who actually ENJOYS green tea?!!! x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> Yippee Glowie!!!
> AFM - still nice temps, but BFN... Bum.

Oh Poo!!! It might still be too early Reb....still keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Miss C - :thumbup: for a good cycle....that's a step forward from the last month or so :thumbup:

Spoomie - I didn't really like the Green Tea either:winkwink: I switched to DeCaff Coffee which I am still on now. I know it still probably has traces of Caffeine but I didn't want to feel like I was giving up everything that I enjoy :winkwink:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: I like green tea with lemon. Tesco makes a good one. In any case, I've never liked coffee, so I'm not sad about not drinking it. 

Reb: It's still early. And yes, where is your shag information? Are you well and truly out?

AFM: Okay--so OH and I are back on the shag-wagon. So far only a few hairs have fallen out of the back of my head, but I tell you, reunion sex is fucking brilliant. Not sure I want to go back to living with the guy 24/7 if the sex when we get back together is going to be like this. :blush: Kidding. I think. Er.


----------



## Reb S

Hello all, am recovering from my BFN although still in a grump. Think it's PMT now too, oh well.
I've got a question about SA - OH came back with what the Dr said was a good result, but reading it now, it says 5% normal forms - by Kruger strict criteria. Looking it up on tinternet, I discover that 15% is considered a good result... confused. 5% would possibly require ICSI (although we didn't, we did it with pure IVF) Anyone got an answer? I don't want to talk to him about it as he is pleased as custard with getting a good result and I don't want to puncture the fragile male ego! However, there's been a load of shite about my age, and never a word said about his SA and that's the 3rd one. Very confused. Just found this - https://www.uihealthcare.com/depts/med/obgyn/clinics/reproductivecare/testinglab/pdf/results.pdf maybe that's what it is. Maybe it's not been my f.....ng age all the time.
PS Sam - I don't post our shags cos he asked me not to! And no, I don't think there's much hope although we didn't get it that wrong, but def feel the witch cackling in the corner.
x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Spoomie said:


> Do you have any idea just how much I'd love a coffee now? Is there anyone who actually ENJOYS green tea?!!! x

I don't care for coffee at all but as far as the green tea goes, is the problem with it being bitter? I don't know how you are making it or anything but I have tried green tea pearls (rolled up leaves) before and there are two things about it: one, you are supposed to put hot water on it for a bit and then pour it out. Two, don't let it seep for too long. It only needs a few minutes (less than five.)

Seriously, you are not supposed to drink the first brew/seep with it. Weird, huh?

Good luck, hon.


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm Spoomie....If it were me...I would maybe have a word with the DR in private and ask for an HONEST opinion about that result...before you speak to OH about it :winkwink: I know sometimes the grading can be done differently in different countries :shrug: just a thought. 
I def think it's something you need to look into further and discuss :winkwink:


----------



## greens

Very surprised and hugely pleased that age 44 (and a few weeks) that my FSH level is 4.8, this is down from the last test early 2008 which was 6.
The day was not exactly CD 3, it could have been day 3-6 or even 7, not easy to tell this month, so even more pleased at 4.8 as the level rises as the month progressses.
I do eat very cleanly, no processed food, no booze, fags or dairy or caffienne. Essentially a fish eating vegan. My diet change really hit full swing during 2008 so the two might tie in, the low result and what I eat/do so I thought to share this.
Anyway I am feeling very encouraged.


----------



## Reb S

Just as I was posting, I saw Greens post! Hello Greens and welcome, or is it welcome back? What a fab FSH level! You're practically 20!

Re SA - Thanks Glowie - tis I, whinging Reb, not Spoomie! Spoomie is having green tea issues. 
Sorry for moany day, everyone x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Re SA - Thanks Glowie - tis I, whinging Reb, not Spoomie! Spoomie is having green tea issues.

:haha::haha: 

Thanks for all your green tea tips (as opposed to PG Tips!), it's not especially that I don't like the green tea, just that I reeeeaaallly fancied a frothy coffee this morning. For years I have drunk only fruit/mint/camomile teas and never missed caffeine. However, for some reason I started to fancy drinking coffee after I'd finished feeding my DS. Maybe I should just switch back to the other teas post ovulation after I've finished the de-caf green tea for EWCM. I guess it also has as much to do with living like a nun (given the obvious exception:blush:) and fancying a treat now and again!


----------



## greens

I keep track of this thread, but not often have anything worthwhie to share. 
Really pleased to have read the recent pregnancies on this thread, really encouraging :)

I drink Roibush T sometimes as a change from peppermint or green t.


----------



## Glowstar

Shit!! Lol, sorry Reb!!! It's the hormones playing havoc!!

Welcome Greens!


----------



## Reb S

Greens, a lot of the time we have nothing worthwhile to share, but share it anyway! Come and join the fun x
Glowie, glad to hear you've got pregnancy brain! 
Sam, Llbean, keep up the shagathon, Miss C - how're you doing? x
I've perked up a bit, cos what's the point, eh?!


----------



## LLbean

well maybe this weekend there will be more action but O has passed (2 days ago) and hubby is tired LOL...he is taking maca too!

Starting a weight loss program on Monday so I am sure I will be a HUGE Biotch for about a week...hope he doesn't send me packing LOL


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Greens, a lot of the time we have nothing worthwhile to share, but share it anyway! Come and join the fun x
> Glowie, glad to hear you've got pregnancy brain!
> Sam, Llbean, keep up the shagathon, Miss C - how're you doing? x
> I've perked up a bit, cos what's the point, eh?!

Reb, You are amazing :thumbup:

Greens, Reb is quite wrong......ALL of the time we have absolutely nothing worthwhile to say but we come here to say it anyway because we know that we'll all listen and because no one here will think we're insane! So do come and join our merry band of pilgrims


----------



## Miss_C

I agree with everyone above Greens - we never have anything worthwhile to share - oh hang on yes we do - period poos, burning snatches................... need I go on!!!

Spoomie I do have 1 coffee most days, doc says one to 2 max is OK. I have switched to decaf though even though it has caffeine and shot load of other chemicals instead I feel less guilty. The green tea never use boiling water let the boiled kettle sit for a minute then pur on, let it brew for a coupel of minutes and then take bag out - it is a very fragile tea. if still too bitter add a drop of vanilla or even some honey.

CD1 for me, off to chemist to buy the psycho pils and some pre-seed!! and then some geocaching - fun fun fun


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, I hate that hag xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, glad you,be perked up, I am still chart stalking you thoughxx

MissC, that horrible hag!! Well a much improved and back on track cycle so that's a positive. X x

LL, glad you got all the bd,Ing in at the right times, so FX,d crossed for you. 

Sorry for lack of hugs on my phone!!! X


----------



## Reb S

Morning all,
Miss C, sorry she got you, I'll be a day or two behind, I think. Have you tried steam-cleaned de-caff coffee? It hasn't got the chemicals in and although it's blooming expensive, it's much better for you. I use a posh English one called Taylors, but I'm sure you can find something.
AFM - dear FFFFFFFF has silently and without apology taken away her suggestion that my chart is triphasic. Bitch. If I compare my charts at O and coverline, it's actually a fairly average chart, think I was just hot this month! I'm sliding down, girls. x


----------



## Glowstar

Oh bloody hell Reb:hugs:

I buy Taylors coffee, not seen the steam cleaned one though, will have to keep an eye out for it. X x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, I hate the hag and I hate FFF for being so bloody fickle and messing with our hearts. I seem to hate a lot of things these days xxx


----------



## inkdchick

o Glowstar congratulations xx


----------



## Reb S

The thing I like about my body is that there's no equivocation. No conception means helter-skelter ride back down. x


----------



## Spoomie

We came clean and discussed my chart toay, so have entered my data. Temp is higher than my pregnancy chart and my triphasic (dam you FFF) at this dpo, but lower than last month when I crashed and burned at 10dpo. We'll see, not getting excited as the fall is too great for me these days.

I would definitely recommend enlisting OH. DH has been so in to it and I think he finally understands what we're looking for post ovulation! In previous months he has looked at my chart when I get excited but I know he's not really concentrated! However, he was saying that he knew today would be important so he has really carried the burden, good man. At least it hasn't dropped and think it looks like a nice chart so far. Just means that tomorrow takes on even greater significance but the anticipation/disappointment (?) is easier to deal with at the mo because I feel less attached to my chart. Not sure if that makes any sense?! Obviously I've overlaid it with my last pregnancy chart (just for you Twinny!!!) and it's following the same steady move upwards which few of my others seem to. I'd love you to take a look gals but am guarding my heart though, I promise x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> The thing I like about my body is that there's no equivocation. No conception means helter-skelter ride back down. x

Bless you Reb, hope you're doing ok. I hate FFF for playing with our emotions, wish there was some way to turn off her bloody triphasic button x


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Reb :hugs: are you now looking further into the SA :shrug: looking at your cycles...they look completely normal to me.....good pre-O and post-O temps...good LP. So could it be another factor?? :winkwink:

Spoomie...your chart looks a little bit like mine with that dip at 8dpo..(I have put it in my signature) I think you might have actually ovulated a day earlier and had a bit of a slow rise :winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Spoomie...your chart looks a little bit like mine with that dip at 8dpo..(I have put it in my signature) I think you might have actually ovulated a day earlier and had a bit of a slow rise :winkwink:

Hi Glowie

Thanks for checking it out. FFF had me Oing a day earlier initially (last high day before peak) then modified my chart to where it is now. However, I agree with where she has it now as I had ovulation pain most of that day. We'll see....


----------



## Glowstar

Why did you change it?? I def think you are 10dpo today Spoomie :winkwink: You're a phantom tweaker like me :haha::haha: I O'd on High days and not always on the Peak so the CBFFFFM is not always right :winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Why did you change it?? I def think you are 10dpo today Spoomie :winkwink: You're a phantom tweaker like me :haha::haha: I O'd on High days and not always on the Peak so the CBFFFFM is not always right :winkwink:

No no no, SHE changed it for some reason. But it is interesting that you are convinced it was the day before and I know you know your charting. How wold you account for ovulation pain the following day?

Blimey, I've just overlaid my chart on yours and it looks scary. I WILL NOT get carried away! DH is so good right now; I just showed him the overlay and he too is impressed but said, quite rightly, this is exactly what I do, get my hopes up. This month is different, no more overlaying or checking my chart 10 times today. This month it is his chart, not mine, I'm just the passenger :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

I suppose it could be one or the other to be honest :winkwink: I suppose I am basing it on my cycles that I NEVER ovulated on a temp increase always on the lower temp :winkwink: I usually got cramps a day or two after Ovulation that could be confused for O cramps I think it might just be from the CL bursting :shrug:. I think that's why she has changed the day and given you dashed cross-hairs because of the ovulation pain data entered.

Either way it's swings and roundabouts because you have it ALL covered :winkwink: Now, my question is...are you using Instead Cups? I know I keep bleating on about them but I 100% think that's what worked for me and for the sake of £6 I think they are worth a try :winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> I suppose it could be one or the other to be honest :winkwink: I suppose I am basing it on my cycles that I NEVER ovulated on a temp increase always on the lower temp :winkwink: I usually got cramps a day or two after Ovulation that could be confused for O cramps I think it might just be from the CL bursting :shrug:. I think that's why she has changed the day and given you dashed cross-hairs because of the ovulation pain data entered.
> 
> Either way it's swings and roundabouts because you have it ALL covered :winkwink: Now, my question is...are you using Instead Cups? I know I keep bleating on about them but I 100% think that's what worked for me and for the sake of £6 I think they are worth a try :winkwink:

It is on my list for next month, I will be buying them on cd1 if and when it gets here. I promise. :winkwink:

Thanks Glowie, I understand your theory re day of ovulation, I too have had cramps for a couple of days post ovulation in the past and it's entirely plausible. She originally gave me a solid line on current chart but changed it to broken line when I noted EWCM at 3 and 5dpo, I like to keep her on her toes!!! It might be too daunting to have a rising temp at 10dpo, especially as my last few luteal phases have been only 11 days long. Worrying won't change things so I'm going to get on and fill my day; have a reflexologist appointment today and that is soooo relaxing, that should help, though now worrying that I shouldn't go if the unthinkable is happening. Maybe I'll just mention to her that I'm 9/10dpo and crossing everything


----------



## pip7890

I hold a diploma in reflexology - although it is a long time since i practised - and I wouldn't want to give a treatment to someone in first Tri. I would definitely mention it to your therapist. She could avoid that area altogether or might suggest you wait and see if AF comes. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Pip x


----------



## pip7890

OMG Spoomie I've just looked at your chart. Loving the blocked nose/runny nose thing you have going on. Fingers crossed for you.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

pip7890 said:


> OMG Spoomie I've just looked at your chart. Loving the blocked nose/runny nose thing you have going on. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Pip x

Hi Pip

Not getting too excited about it, runny nose yesterday morning and then blocked nose was only first thing this morning and, in truth, I probably wouldn't have noticed it were I not at the extreme end of the OCD spectrum! Thanks again for heads up re: reflexology. I texted the lady and was impressed with her professionalism when she replied it would be best to wait and see what transpires midweek. I have provisionally rebooked for next Sunday but am hoping to cancel again. She also mentioned visualisation which I kind of know about but would be keen to find out more so will get my money's worth I guess when I come back armed with visualisation techniques (I bet Samiam knows all about that?). I haven't seen reflexologist for over three years, thought she was great but busy life with a toddler got in the way and I only called her up again last week after the bereavement counsellor suggested I should do something to be kind to myself this week.


----------



## pip7890

I'm so pleased to hear she's postponed your appointment. I do think it is the right thing to do. After all, what's another week after three years of waiting to get "your feet done"?

I love giving and receiving treatments. It is so relaxing and holistic for both the client and therapist.

Hope you still manage to find time to be kind to yourself this week. It is hard with a toddler but you know you're worth it.

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie, I know you are guarding yourself... but when do you think you will finally test? It seems soon but I am curious as to what the plan is?


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> Spoomie, I know you are guarding yourself... but when do you think you will finally test? It seems soon but I am curious as to what the plan is?

Hi LLBean

Hhhmmm, tricky one, hadn't really thought about it, will depend what tomorrow's temperature brings, I think. Slight dilemma in that my luteal phase has been short the last couple of months and, based on that, I would be expecting a temp drop tomorrow at 10dpo and my period 1 or 2 days after that. However, herbalist has beefed up my vitex this month and put me on a B-complex; my follicular phase has been far more stable so I'm thinking that perhaps my luteal phase will be closer to 14 days too. Even if my temp is still up tomorrow I may still bask in the joy of blissful ignorance rather than risk testing and get a bad result. I don't tend to be an early tester but prefer to wait it out and see what the thermometer says. Having said that, if it's 37.11 tomorrow then I'll probably be peeing on a stick! I'm telling myself to expect a fall and that any other result will be a bonus....guard your heart Spoomie!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: It is looking really good for you, hon!! :dust:


----------



## maryanne67

Hi girls, im on my first cycle after mc af arrived 4 weeks from start of mc bleed hoping this is gonna be a normal cycle ,i did a 10miu hpt and was neg so now starting ov sticks and just started getting very faint line ,my normal ov was around cd16 with a 28 day cycle if thats still the case will be tiring dh out next weekend but will see how the opks go, glowie u mention instead cups for £6 where do you get them coz i wanna try them out seen them on ebay for around £8 ,i dont temp coz i go to bed at odd hours often early am and sometimes get up to pee ,good luck every1 heres some :dust: for us all x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi MaryAnne.....I got them off Ebay...just noticed they are about £8 including P&P. I wasn't sure as OH bought mine :winkwink:
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Turning in to a mediocre chart today. Never mind. I'm guessing I'll be placing my Amazon order in the next couple of days Glowie! x


----------



## pip7890

I don't know Spoomie. Those temps are still high. Fingers crossed they stay up. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Morning all,

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Spoomie x
Maryanne - so sorry to hear you MC - and very glad that your cycle has kicked in straight away, that's great news. 
Well, the old cow arrived as expected - day 3 tests coming up. Gulp. x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Spoomie x
> Maryanne - so sorry to hear you MC - and very glad that your cycle has kicked in straight away, that's great news.
> Well, the old cow arrived as expected - day 3 tests coming up. Gulp. x

:hugs: xxx

I don't feel too hopeful tbh Reb. Onwards and upwards xx


----------



## Glowstar

Well ladies looks like I might be miscarrying :cry: had a gush of watery red blood and now bleeding, no clots no cramps :nope:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar, please no. You are in my thoughts and prayers xxxxxxx


----------



## Missy

Oh Glowstar, I am thinking and hoping for you xxx


----------



## LLbean

oh no!!!!!!!!! Glowie, did you go to the doctor? what did they say??? Oh God I am praying for you


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sorry to hear that, Glowie. Hopefully it isn't the worst. Some people have regular bleeding with a pregnancy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## samiam

OH Glowie! NOOOO. :nope:


----------



## pip7890

Thinking of you Glowie. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

We're all here for you, Glowie, hoping and praying. Some people bleed right through, so keep hope. xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks for your support ladies :hugs:

Well I don't know what to think. It's stopped. It was weird as had a tiny tiny bit of yellowy brown cm this morning. Went to work but felt restless so asked for a half day thought I would go home and have a lie down and try to stop stressing. On way home stopped off at Costa for a Latte and while standing in queue felt a sudden warm gush. Went to loo in Costa and watery/red/pink blood, enough to wet my knickers. Got home more reddy/pinky watery blood with a few sharp needle like pains in my cervix. Now it seems to have stopped Just got some very light brown spotting when I wipe...with little brown bits in it :shrug: Had a pad on for hours now and nothing on it. No cramps still but kind of feel like I've been doing sit ups. Will just have to wait until the morning and see what the EPAU say. They are going to draw blood to check levels and if over a 1000 they will scan me but they haven't said how long any of this will take :shrug: not even sure if I have to do bloods 48hrs apart before they scan me or what??? so totally in limbo at the moment...feel awful, like I am just waiting for the worst to happen :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> Thanks for your support ladies :hugs:
> 
> Well I don't know what to think. It's stopped. It was weird as had a tiny tiny bit of yellowy brown cm this morning. Went to work but felt restless so asked for a half day thought I would go home and have a lie down and try to stop stressing. On way home stopped off at Costa for a Latte and while standing in queue felt a sudden warm gush. Went to loo in Costa and watery/red/pink blood, enough to wet my knickers. Got home more reddy/pinky watery blood with a few sharp needle like pains in my cervix. Now it seems to have stopped Just got some very light brown spotting when I wipe...with little brown bits in it :shrug: Had a pad on for hours now and nothing on it. No cramps still but kind of feel like I've been doing sit ups. Will just have to wait until the morning and see what the EPAU say. They are going to draw blood to check levels and if over a 1000 they will scan me but they haven't said how long any of this will take :shrug: not even sure if I have to do bloods 48hrs apart before they scan me or what??? so totally in limbo at the moment...feel awful, like I am just waiting for the worst to happen :cry:

Stay positive please, I have another BNB friend who went through a similar thing but all is ok, she is now 18 weeks. Hang in there and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Sending you much love and hugs Glowie

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Glowie: Sending you loads of good thoughts and sticky baby dust. Those people at EPAU are lovely and I know that you are in good hands with them. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Oh Glowstar - My thoughts are with you too and hoping with all my heart this is just something and nothing. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Thank you for your support.

Got kind of af cramps now so really don't think this is going to have good outcome. Not bleeding anymore. I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow. OH has been amazing, he came home from work this afternoon to be with me and we lay on the bed and he hugged me while I sobbed.


----------



## Reb S

Oh Glowie, I do hope everything's okay. I'm so glad your OH is being so wonderful. Good luck tomorrow and I hope you sleep xx


----------



## Miss_C

Glowie sending you every sticky vibe I can find at the moment and praying with every fiber of my being thsat all is OK. We are all here waiting for you with open arms whatever the result. Love and hugs.

AFM cd4, took my first clomid last night - only just though. Couldn't get the damn pill out of the packet, pressed it through like one would a normal blister pack and the damn thing crumbled - looked like a cocaine trail on my glass stove top where we were trying to scrape it up! Tonight will be a different plan of attack. Side effects, nothng really discernible, oke a cople of times through the night wide awake and took a bit to go back to sleep but aside form that all good so far. The soy did give me hot flushes so we will see what happens. As for the witch it seems she packed up and ran away really really fast, here and heavy one minute next minute gone without a trace. I am wondering if she forgot something and will be back later. weird! 

After some searching around turns our most cloid packs you have to peel the label back not pres the tablet through - seems like they want to really screw with you! Not only does the drug send you hormonally psycho they then gove you a head fuck with the actual packet to take the psycho inducing pill!!

Anywhoo onward and upward.

A quesiton ladies on Sperm analysis. with woitchy leaving the building we are gona dtd tonight but then have to abstain for 3 days for the sample - would 3 days be friday or saturday with tonight being Tuesday night. They don't accept "samples" on a Saturday so would Friday be too soon? canlt do it next week cos O day is expected for Thursday!


----------



## Reb S

Hoping Glowie is having good luck at EPAU today. x
Miss C - I dunno, we only abstained for 2 days...(!) Sorry, we were only asked to abstain for 2 days!


----------



## Glowstar

Reb - I am sorry the hag got you :hugs:

AFM: well slept OK...woke at 3.30am...prob just because stressed...went back to bed after half hour. Got to the EPAU this morning and taken straight away for blood to be taken to check my levels, get the results on Thursday afternoon but in the meantime have to go back Thursday morning for a 2nd blood draw so they can see if the levels are rising. Not sure when I will get the results back for this but got a sneaky feeling they will make me wait until Monday :nope:
If the levels are rising normally they will then get me in for a scan. 
The nurse was lovely and just explained to be prepared for a failed pregnancy but she said she was hopeful because the bleeding has stopped and I'm not in pain but I do feel like I have been doing situps :nope:
Now I just have minute amounts of pale brown discharge and only when I wipe. I suppose at the moment it's 50/50 which way this will go. I'm desperately trying not to get my hopes up but at the moment I still feel pregnant and had a VERY positive HPT this morning :shrug:
I've taken the rest of the week off work as can't bare the thought of sitting at my desk and people asking me what's wrong or waiting for more bleeding to start....flip side is I am now sitting in the house obsessing :nope:
I kind of feel awful that I am making all you ladies worry about yourselves :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Just thought I'd add that these are IC's I have taken over the last few days as I am a POAS-A-HOLIC, can't remember exactly which days but the 2nd to bottom one was done yesterday afternoon. The bottom one was done this morning after getting back from the EPAU so not FMU, what do you guys think :shrug:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_2D332938-49B7-0B76-DA18-C81307D26517.jpg


----------



## Reb S

Oh Glowie, I do hope things are okay. Stop obsessing. Stop doing pee sticks. Take this advice from my friend that I posted to someone else today - "'Remember, Enjoy being pregnant now - bring all the joy to it you can - dont be afraid it will hurt too much if you give your love and delight and the baby doesn't live any longer than this, courageous love works against that fear to make us bigger" It really works. When I was waiting for outcome I took this advice and was happier by far in the wait than I would have been. Go out, enjoy the lovely weather and just love your baby. x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Reb :hugs: I suppose you start to go through a process of disassociation.

Well she just phoned me back (lovely lady) and said my HCG is 15822 which she thinks is excellent. She has booked me in for a scan on Monday morning at 8.30am. I forgot to ask if supposed to go for 2nd blood draw but should probably just go anyway.
Just waiting now to see what happens next :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

I'm no expert on hcg levels but that sounds good. Fingers crossed that this is "one of those things". 

I agree with Reb's sentiment. Take this time to bond with the baby - you won't regret it however things turn out.

Sending you big hugs.

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Glowie I honestly think all will be ok, as I mentioned before I have a BNB friend that went through exactly the same and she is still pregnant...18 weeks now. I send you many many hugs. HANG IN THERE!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Glowstar said:


> Thanks Reb :hugs: I suppose you start to go through a process of disassociation.
> 
> Well she just phoned me back (lovely lady) and said my HCG is 15822 which she thinks is excellent. She has booked me in for a scan on Monday morning at 8.30am. I forgot to ask if supposed to go for 2nd blood draw but should probably just go anyway.
> Just waiting now to see what happens next :wacko:

Those numbers sound good to me. I agree with Reb though, put the pee sticks away!! 

Let's face it though, there are no guarantees in life so you need to just relax and enjoy every moment you have as they come. I'm betting you have a fighter there and we will all get to meet them. Hang in there, honey, and keep positive thoughts!


----------



## samiam

Glowie:  It sounds so positive!! I agree with everyone about spending this "waiting" time enjoying being pregnant and connecting with your wee baby. Just think of the rest of the week as a mini break and do some lovely things for yourself and the baby. Go to the movies. Sleep in. Take some walks. Have lunch with a friend. Love yourself and your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Glowie, those levels sound excellent to me and I'm so glad you didn't have to wait until Thurs. I have everything even my legs crossed for you. I agree with the others, try to focus on your bfp and enjoy it - I know it's all a bit scary but the good vibes are far more beneficial than the stressy bad ones. We're all routing for you both. :hugs:

Sorry I've not been around much over the past week or so - have a punishing schedule at the mo. Only got one leg of the shagathon in this cycle as I was away for most of the run up. Pos opk yesterday and dtd last night. So that's it for this cycle - I had prepared myself for a non successful O so counting my blessing that I was not away during it. Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Morning all,
Glowie, how're things? Everyone on this thread is waiting with baited breath, crossed fingers, legs toes and anything else, I hope you and bean are doing well x
Spoomie - no update on your chart, that sly lil ole OH! What's news?
Sam, LLbean, 2 wwaiters - how's it going with you? Hope all are well x
Miss C - how's the clomid going? 
AFM day 3 tests today, consult next week...


----------



## LLbean

all is well ...thanks for asking...my temp did a dip today, but that is normal...other than that nothing to report

How are you?


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck with the CD3 tests Reb :thumbup::hugs:

FX'd to everyone in the TWW :kiss:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies

Apologies for my absence, been away at my parents' for a couple of days. I've been worrying about Glowie the whole time and glad to hear that things are on an even keel at the mo. All good advice so try to do as you've been told!

AFM.....been doing my own temps while away. So happy yesterday when it went back up to 37.01 but I knew deep down that's because the bedroom there is so hot..back down to 36.7 this am. I'm done for this month, she'l be here today or tomorrow. This is all so exhausting, I want my life back and I just want to be happy.


----------



## samiam

Reb:  Good luck with the cd3 tests! I am supposed to have those too, but every month something (travel) comes up and I miss them. So I'll either be utd this month, or finally have them done. Keep us posted! 

As for me, I'm just temping and waiting. We had our timing right this month (that is unless fff changes her bloody mind AGAIN). So I feel kind of peaceful about it all (so far). Let's see how I feel about it next week when we're getting closer. But so far, so good. Some strange physical things that I am trying to ignore because I'm not going to symptom spot, but I'm sure that resolve will also fall away if the symptoms increase in number or intensity. So it's really just waiting and waiting and waiting. :shrug:

Spoomie: Aw. . . . I hate seeing your chart do that. I was so ready to hear you say that it was a BFP this month. I'm so sorry, sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Reb:  Good luck with the cd3 tests! I am supposed to have those too, but every month something (travel) comes up and I miss them. So I'll either be utd this month, or finally have them done. Keep us posted!
> 
> As for me, I'm just temping and waiting. We had our timing right this month (that is unless fff changes her bloody mind AGAIN). So I feel kind of peaceful about it all (so far). Let's see how I feel about it next week when we're getting closer. But so far, so good. Some strange physical things that I am trying to ignore because I'm not going to symptom spot, but I'm sure that resolve will also fall away if the symptoms increase in number or intensity. So it's really just waiting and waiting and waiting. :shrug:
> 
> Spoomie: Aw. . . . I hate seeing your chart do that. I was so ready to hear you say that it was a BFP this month. I'm so sorry, sweetie. :hugs:

Hi Samaim

I really hope you manage it with the symptom spotting. I tell myself I'm doing well because most of the time I refuse to put it into my chart, believing it's mostly psychosomatic for me. It's still going round and round in my head though. It definitely helped during the 2WW by having DH to take my temps. Sadly, the crash and burn is still massive on the day of reckoning, and so debilitating for me. On days like today I'm certain it just will never happen again. We have Dr's appointment on Friday to ask for SA and check out options for further investigation. Our timing has been good and ovulation clear for almost all of the 6 months since mc and we just want to check that it is simply that I'm too old for this and that there are no other factors that we haven't considered. Poor long suffering OH.

Maybe it's time to get my serious running head on again and start some proper training. Aside from my beautiful DS who is my salvation, that seems like the only way I'm going to get my buzz. Sorry to be so miserable - again


----------



## Reb S

Evening all,
Sam - sounds like you're in a really good place, keeping my fingers crossed for you, Nise and LLbean. 
Spoomster - I'm so sorry the old hag's on her way and you keep your heart focused on your gorgeous DS and OH - they will get you through.
I had my bloods done today, will find out what's what on Monday. I'll find out what the ravages of time, IVF and MMC have done to my body! Actually I'm looking forward to it, as we will decide what to do - whether to IVF again, keep trying, or finally close the door on this. Big decisions up-coming. Is there an emoticon for screaming-heebie-jeebies?! :wacko: 
Anyway, GLOWIE - how are you doing? I've been thinking of you so much, as have we all and I hope you're coping well, lots of hugs x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, you sound in a really positive place, well done you, and only cd3, please send some of that my way! You are amazing. I know I have so so much to be thankful for and really dislike myself for being so self pitying, I promise that I never used to be like this which makes me dislike myself even more! OH has said something that I am trying so hard to believe: rather than thinking of how unlucky I am to have had 3 mc and only 1 live birth, I should perhaps focus on the fact that I am lucky to have managed it once because my body clearly miscarries far easier than it grows a baby for 9 months! I hope that doesn't make him sound callous, he didn't say it in a critical way re: the failings of my body (!) rather in a way to help me appreciate the fact that I got it right once. Anyway, bereavement counselling tomorrow may help...poor counsellor that she gets me with all my complexities AND on cd1!!!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: Doc's appointment will hopefully give you some answers. Maybe it's just a question of a small hormonal tweak or some such thing. Are you certain that tomorrow will be CD1? Has the hag arrived? I kind of like what your OH said. It is better to count one's blessings as opposed to one's lacks. Not that it's easy, mind. But maybe getting yourself into that mindset will help you feel better, stronger, happier? And if running gives you a buzz, then you should be running. Maybe not training to win London, but enough that you feel strong and happy. I think it will happen for you again, Spoomie. It may just take longer than you'd like it to. :hugs:

Reb: Yep. I feel pretty darn good this cycle. OH and I had such an amazing weekend. If I do fall pregnant this cycle, I'm going to put it down to all of the laughter, because we just laughed and laughed the whole time. It was so nice to reconnect that way. :thumbup: I cannot wait to hear what the docs say on Monday. I hope it's good news! Maybe it will be surprisingly good! :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: Doc's appointment will hopefully give you some answers. Maybe it's just a question of a small hormonal tweak or some such thing. Are you certain that tomorrow will be CD1? Has the hag arrived? I kind of like what your OH said. It is better to count one's blessings as opposed to one's lacks. Not that it's easy, mind. But maybe getting yourself into that mindset will help you feel better, stronger, happier? And if running gives you a buzz, then you should be running. Maybe not training to win London, but enough that you feel strong and happy. I think it will happen for you again, Spoomie. It may just take longer than you'd like it to. :hugs:
> 
> Reb: Yep. I feel pretty darn good this cycle. OH and I had such an amazing weekend. If I do fall pregnant this cycle, I'm going to put it down to all of the laughter, because we just laughed and laughed the whole time. It was so nice to reconnect that way. :thumbup: I cannot wait to hear what the docs say on Monday. I hope it's good news! Maybe it will be surprisingly good! :hugs:

Thanks Sam, you are a pal. She's not here yet, must take comfort from the fact that, if she doesn't show today, this will be my longest luteal phase for a few months! However, I need a firm talking to as I've been scouring FFF's gallery (can't bloody escape her) for implantation dips as late as 12dpo. I need help!!! Although I did find a beauty on page 3472 to overlay with a massive dip at 13dpo. The fat lady is not here yet :haha: 

Laughter, I miss laughter (and I'm dam sure my poor husband does too!) Well done to you and OH and I reeeeaaaalllllly hope that was your magic ingredient this month xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie :hugs: It is hard to not be so consumed by it all...I know I have literally done my OH's head in and his head must be about to explode now after this week:wacko::haha:

It's like being on a merry-go-round that you can't get off. I actually wonder what I did with my time or what I actually thought about before TTC and it doesn't end with getting a BFP....it gets worse! Take some comfort in knowing you are not alone in this :hugs: I honestly truly feel it will happen for you. I was honestly much more blase about my chart.....and it worked.....reverse psychology and all that :winkwink:

I may find myself back on the merry-go-round after this week...but I won't give up and you can't either.

Reb :hugs: I hope you get some answers on Monday...go and kick some butt!!


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie said:


> Reb, you sound in a really positive place, well done you, and only cd3, please send some of that my way! You are amazing. I know I have so so much to be thankful for and really dislike myself for being so self pitying, I promise that I never used to be like this which makes me dislike myself even more! OH has said something that I am trying so hard to believe: rather than thinking of how unlucky I am to have had 3 mc and only 1 live birth, I should perhaps focus on the fact that I am lucky to have managed it once because my body clearly miscarries far easier than it grows a baby for 9 months! I hope that doesn't make him sound callous, he didn't say it in a critical way re: the failings of my body (!) rather in a way to help me appreciate the fact that I got it right once. Anyway, bereavement counselling tomorrow may help...poor counsellor that she gets me with all my complexities AND on cd1!!!

Uh, Spoomie - give yourself a break! Stop hating yourself for your feelings! You're allowed to feel crappy after 3 MC's - you're not allowed to call yourself 'selfpitying' or to dislike yourself!!! Focus on the fact that actually you are pretty amazing yourself! But Sam's right - your OH sounds great and he's right too. Counting blessings; enjoying what we have right now - that's the positive way I think we can TTC, otherwise the process becomes a curse and peculiarly removed from what it should be, which is loving each other. OhmiGawd I sound like some kind of evangelist!! Sam put me in the mood by reminding me why we actually make love to our OH's! 
I'm just waxing philosophical because me and OH are nearing the end of our journey one way or another and that's a good feeling, albeit maybe a sad one.
Anyway, I'll stop blathering!
Sam - so glad you had such a great time with your OH x
Glowie - you sound great, hang in there and keep the faith x
Yikes! Nearly forgot Miss C - how's the clomid-brain? x


----------



## Glowstar

It's not looking good. Beta has only gone from 15822 to 19583 in 48 hrs. That's a doubling time of 156 hrs and only about 25%. Just started spotting pink...so don't think this pregnancy is going to continue. Still got to go for a scan on Monday...how depressing :cry:


----------



## Reb S

Oh no, Glowie, I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glowie sending you MANY hugs and remember, there is still hope! Again, my friend was like that too and she is now 18 weeks!

Hang in there, don't give up hope on the little bean just yet


----------



## samiam

Spoomie:  Nice looking LP! I hope that you found some peace at the counseling session today. :hugs:

Glowie: I've already said it, but hang in there. I won't say that I'm sorry because I think you still have a fighting chance. Be good to yourself and breathe. Sticky :dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Well ladies that's the bleeding well and truly started now :cry: hopefully it won't be too bad and I can get through the next few days and try and prepare to go on holiday on the 27th. :cry: 
I certainly won't be waiting the 'recommended' 3 months to try again. This has just been a nightmare of a week and I feel a bit relieved that I am getting an answer now after days of hoping that it would be OK.
I am devastated but strong and I know I can get pregnant at my age and it will happen again. 
Thanks for all your kind words and support, it's meant alot :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> Well ladies that's the bleeding well and truly started now :cry: hopefully it won't be too bad and I can get through the next few days and try and prepare to go on holiday on the 27th. :cry:
> I certainly won't be waiting the 'recommended' 3 months to try again. This has just been a nightmare of a week and I feel a bit relieved that I am getting an answer now after days of hoping that it would be OK.
> I am devastated but strong and I know I can get pregnant at my age and it will happen again.
> Thanks for all your kind words and support, it's meant alot :hugs:

Oh no Glowie!!!! I am so sorry! :cry: I really had high hopes for you
:hug::hugs2:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Well ladies that's the bleeding well and truly started now :cry: hopefully it won't be too bad and I can get through the next few days and try and prepare to go on holiday on the 27th. :cry:
> I certainly won't be waiting the 'recommended' 3 months to try again. This has just been a nightmare of a week and I feel a bit relieved that I am getting an answer now after days of hoping that it would be OK.
> I am devastated but strong and I know I can get pregnant at my age and it will happen again.
> Thanks for all your kind words and support, it's meant alot :hugs:

I really am truly sorry,u are an amazing strong person and I wish u all the best in the world,u truly are an inspiration for us ladies,be kind to yourself Hun and take care,always here for u ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Reb S

Glowie, I'm so sorry. BOLLOCKS. Take good care of yourself, you sound strong and fiesty. Give yourself time to grieve, but forget the 3 months - that's only so they can date the pregnancy. There's evidence that we are MORE fertile after a MC. Thinking deeply of you this evening xx


----------



## mrsdh

I'm so so sorry glowie:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry Glowie. Sending you lots of hugs. 

Pip x


----------



## Nise

Glowie I'm so sorry to hear your news. I wish you and your OH much strength during this hard time. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Well ladies that's the bleeding well and truly started now :cry: hopefully it won't be too bad and I can get through the next few days and try and prepare to go on holiday on the 27th. :cry:
> I certainly won't be waiting the 'recommended' 3 months to try again. This has just been a nightmare of a week and I feel a bit relieved that I am getting an answer now after days of hoping that it would be OK.
> I am devastated but strong and I know I can get pregnant at my age and it will happen again.
> Thanks for all your kind words and support, it's meant alot :hugs:

Glowie

You are so much in everyone's heart, I hope that gives you some comfort and strength. I feel ashamed for being so sorry for myself and for you giving me positive feedback when you are in the midst of this nightmare. You are so strong and you WILL prevail. I try to remember that I have been pregnant fairly recently and I will do it again - I often doubt myself but I know that you will remain steadfast, positive and focused. Although this is an incredibly sad and painful time, when you finally achieve your goal and see it to fruition, it will be so wonderful that this pain will fade and will be dwarfed by your joy. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks guys :hugs: I am obviously upset and keep bursting into random tears but I feel that if this was meant to happen it would have...ie; something is not quite right...I have to believe that as it makes me feel better.
Bleeding stopped again and back to brown spotting, no more cramps....this is the part I am hating right now.....if it's going to start properly, just start already while OH is here and I'm not stuck in the house on my own tomorrow :nope:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie:  Nice looking LP! I hope that you found some peace at the counseling session today. :hugs:

Thanks Sam. I managed to engineer a fight with DH before I went, just to add to the poor counsellor's uphill battle today! She coped admirably and identified that my 'inner critic' uses incredibly negative language and has a booming voice! She tried to dissuade me from referring to my 'failures' and to try to think of myself as having been hopeful and then disappointed, not having failed. Her biggest impression on me today was encouragement to live in the moment; that is alien and difficult for a person who likes order and control in their environment! She said that the future is too big for me to focus on right now, ie, what happens if I never get pregnant again, or get pregnant and then add to my tally of losses.....and that instead I should try to get through/enjoy each day. So, even cd1 which is usually a nightmare day for me has been a good day with my DS, and I have been amazed by how much easier life feels when I don't allow myself headspace to panic about the future. It made me think back to your post about how much fun and laughter you and OH have had together recently and that can only be a good thing; either because it will help us in our quest for our much longed for babies or because we will learn to find joy in other areas of our lives. Win, win. If I had heard such talk before November 21st last year I would have dismissed it out of hand. Now, in the midst of a crisis of confidence, it has really really helped me. So, baby steps (what bitter irony there!) and I will try to focus on a day at a time and not dwell so much on where I am in my cycle. No doubt I will fail, except I now have to say, perhaps I will stumble somewhere along the way, I guess. And who knows, one day I may even end up as positive as you and Glowie :haha:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I'm sorry to hear that, Glowie. I am glad that you have such a positive attitude about it though and hope to hear about the next BFP in no time. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Thanks guys :hugs: I am obviously upset and keep bursting into random tears but I feel that if this was meant to happen it would have...ie; something is not quite right...I have to believe that as it makes me feel better.
> Bleeding stopped again and back to brown spotting, no more cramps....this is the part I am hating right now.....if it's going to start properly, just start already while OH is here and I'm not stuck in the house on my own tomorrow :nope:

Oh Glowie. . . . I am broken hearted for you. :cry: I wish there were something I could say, but you are right that you need to hold on to the idea that something wasn't quite right. And the next one will be entirely right. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I wish there was something I could do to bring some extra sunshine into your lives. You are such a wonderful bunch of ladies and none of you deserve this crap. 

All I can do is say that you are in my thoughts and if you need any arse kicking I'm your woman!!!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Duplicate post


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Spoomie:  Nice looking LP! I hope that you found some peace at the counseling session today. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Sam. I managed to engineer a fight with DH before I went, just to add to the poor counsellor's uphill battle today! She coped admirably and identified that my 'inner critic' uses incredibly negative language and has a booming voice! She tried to dissuade me from referring to my 'failures' and to try to think of myself as having been hopeful and then disappointed, not having failed. Her biggest impression on me today was encouragement to live in the moment; that is alien and difficult for a person who likes order and control in their environment! She said that the future is too big for me to focus on right now, ie, what happens if I never get pregnant again, or get pregnant and then add to my tally of losses.....and that instead I should try to get through/enjoy each day. So, even cd1 which is usually a nightmare day for me has been a good day with my DS, and I have been amazed by how much easier life feels when I don't allow myself headspace to panic about the future. It made me think back to your post about how much fun and laughter you and OH have had together recently and that can only be a good thing; either because it will help us in our quest for our much longed for babies or because we will learn to find joy in other areas of our lives. Win, win. If I had heard such talk before November 21st last year I would have dismissed it out of hand. Now, in the midst of a crisis of confidence, it has really really helped me. So, baby steps (what bitter irony there!) and I will try to focus on a day at a time and not dwell so much on where I am in my cycle. No doubt I will fail, except I now have to say, perhaps I will stumble somewhere along the way, I guess. And who knows, one day I may even end up as positive as you and Glowie :haha:Click to expand...

Spoomie: You sound brilliantly strong to me. And you do just need to give yourself a little wiggle room, I think. We ALL stumble. But those stumbles are not failures unless we give up, sit down and choose to view them as such. Picking yourself up from such a thing and moving forward day by day with courage and joy is succeeding. And, as well you know with running races, our bodies cannot be controlled entirely. You can train, eat all of the right things, rest, etc. and still bonk. Is that a failure? Depends on if you hated the entire journey of getting to that race. Was the training horrible? Did you hate it all? Then maybe you shouldn't have been doing it. But if not, and mostly the answer is "not," then you succeeded in living your life fully and loudly and with animal gusto. Right? And what does one learn from stumbling or taking baby steps (I do love that irony)? Loads. If we never stumble, we will just continue doing the same things over and over again, we'll get old and we won't learn a thing. Now. So. You tell that inner critic of yours to shut the f up already. You are a lovely, strong, vibrant, athletic woman with a lot of life and laughter ahead of you. And I have a PhD so I can be bossy ;) and tell you that those are the facts, missy! :kiss:


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, thanks so much for all your lovely words. I am pretty dam bossy myself, but I know when I'm being told, and I'm being told! I love, love, love the fact that, through this whole ghastly experience, I have met such an amazing bunch of ladies. I'd rather I didn't know any of you and that you had never found your ways either here, but we are where we are and this thread/group/discussion (whatever the hell they choose to call it) makes it more bearable. You are my lifeblood on the low days and I love to share the up days with you and I hope that I reciprocate your support xxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: You do give great support. And I know what you mean. I wish we had met on here in the happy pregnancy support room. But you never know what life's going to give you. I'm very grateful for all of the women I've "met" on here. 

AFM: So here's my sappy message to all of you. Thank you for your constant cheering on and support. You DO all make this ttc journey a lot more bearable. :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Well that's it well and truly started. My only saving grace is I am not in alot of pain but concerned by how much blood I am losing and not sure what is normal :cry::cry:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Glowie

From my own experience I don't think there is a normal as such. With my first miscarriage everything came out in one go quite traumatically and I had a on/off flow for about a week. Second time around it was much more piecemeal and went on for two weeks. Some days really heavy flow and others not so. 

I believe some ladies hardly lose anything - something about the pregnancy being reabsorbed but I'm not sure about that. 

If your bleeding and/or cramps are leaving you faint or dizzy, unable to move around or particularly tired I would suggest you see the doctor. You might need some iron tablets. Make sure you stay hydrated as that will help. 

I can't remember too much of my post miscarriage days. I just stayed warm and expected nothing of myself. 

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Glowie: I don't have the right words. I'm so very sorry for your loss. It brings tears to my eyes, but I know that you are strong. Take comfort in your OH and be good to yourself. :kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

glowstar 0 hun im so sorry to hear your news and no u dont have to wait the three months if you dont want to as you are so fertile the month after the m/c hun i was told to wait three months in 1989 after losing my little boy at 5 and half months but i concieved and carried perfectly to full term the month after with my oldest daughter and fell again when my oldest was 8 months old with my 2nd daughter. It all depends on how you feel and how your body is and how it adjusts apparantly but you will be fine and am siure in a months time we will see you post again with a big fat strong +.
Good luck hun and have a good holiday xxx


----------



## LLbean

Glowie...like Sam I have no words...I was truly hoping and praying for you. Hope you get right back on that horse sweetie

HUGS!


----------



## Spoomie

Dear Glowie

I am so sorry that things have ended this way. Sam is right, you are so strong that this will not break you. Re: bleeding. Pip is right, it is so different each time. The mc I had at 6 weeks, so closest to your time, was a day and night of cramping, culminating with passing a really large clot and then the pain eased, reduced bleeding for only a couple of days. I hope it gives you comfort to hear that I was 39 and only 1 cycle - 7 weeks later - I was pregnant with my DS (and pneumomia - remember?!). I pray you are pregnant just as quickly and that pneumonia is not a prerequisite. 

Focus now, if you can, on your upcoming hols. It will be perfect timing to have the chance to be together without the pressures of day to day life and to heal your body and your hearts xxxxx


----------



## Spoomie

Sorry, posted twice


----------



## Spoomie

Think I mentioned that my DH was reluctantly going to Dr to ask for SA. Appointment was this morning and DS and I went along for the ride. I took along the report from the nasty gynae/obstetrician I saw just before I discovered I was pregnant last Summer (so didn't need her - ha!), and had highlighted all the various avenues she had detailed for us to explore. GP was kind, but I could tell she was thinking ,'You haven't a bloody hope'. She has been really supportive throughout our endeavours the best part of last year, was delighted when we announced the pregnancy to her and caring after the mc. HOWEVER, today I felt like she wanted to say, 'Give it up' and it seemed like DH was trying to get her onside to say that this whole project is madness. I felt for the first time that he is feeling the strain and would be happier to stop than to live under this pressure. He detailed my wide spectrum of emotions at the different stages of the month and despite the fact it was an accurate picture, I sounded like a nutter. He told her, and I know it is so, that I am obsessed, think of little else from morning till night and that it is putting our relationship under strain. He acknowledged that he doesn't know how I'll step off the treadmill and I haven't a bloody clue how I'd manage it. She agreed with him that even another pregnancy is more likely to end in failure than it is in success. Obviously I cried for most of the appointment and, while I know he spoke the truth and felt emboldened to say his piece in front of the Dr when he might not have said it at home, I felt betrayed by him. She asked if I would consider egg donation and I said no. She told me that even though I continue to menstruate my egg quality is massively reduced. These are all things I know but I can't help hoping I can prove her wrong. I told DH on way home that it DOES happen, women of 43 DO get pregnant, stay pregnant and give birth to healthy babies! Positive reinforcement needed here please! She said that most of the procedures suggested by the specialist last year are not relevant now that I have had mc, thus proving that getting pregnant is not being prevented by previous C-section scarring/lesions etc. She offered a day 2 FSH blood test which I had today but said that anything else would have to be paid for, starting price approx £1000. Great news when I've paid taxes and NI for the past 20+ years, marvellous news. How does one stop? Reb, if you are contemplating ending your journey, what brought you to the place where that becomes an option?

I know I have supreme talent for being depressing and am so sorry that I am burdening you with this, particularly when we are all feeling so sad for poor Glowie and trying to remain hopeful. I want to stick 2 fingers up and decide to be happy with my life as it is AND to get pregnant but this just really stole all my happy, positive vibe I worked so hard to achieve yesterday and left me feeling like I am just a silly old past the sell by date with a hopeless pipe dream. I know you all have had mixed experiences with GPs and FSs, how have you metaphorically stuck 2 fingers and regained your focus?


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: Sigh. Another damned doctor. Those people need training on how to deal with people. Really. Hon. First of all, you don't need to apologize to us (and I think I can safely speak for everyone here). This board is full of women who have been told by a variety of docs that we are too old. And some of the women on here then proceeded to get pregnant and give birth to happy healthy babies. And most of the rest of us will follow in their shoes. I do believe that. I think that the FSH test is a good start. It will give you an idea of your ovarian reserve. If it's low or normal, then you proceed from there. Given the fact that you are an athlete and therefore probably eat well, don't smoke, don't drink to excess, your egg health may be that of a 35 year old woman. This is where the science fails. It cannot predict entirely whether you can/will get pregnant. And therein lies some of the frustration. Was this a GP or a specialist? If GP, I'd try to get myself referred to a specialist and have this kind of conversation with her/him. Frankly, you could claim that you suspect that you have PCOS and have them run the battery of hormone tests (for free). That may be something to consider, but research PCOS before you go in so you can sound like a plausible case. 

As for feeling betrayed, I can see that. But it also seems to be that your OH maybe should be talking to a counsellor as he clearly feels the strain and needs to get it off of his chest. Can he go with you to the bereavement counsellor? Or his own counsellor? 

Also--why no egg donation? Not judging, just wondering. I'm not sure I would consider it, but I honestly don't know. OH would consider it and so I may as well if I get to that place. 

As for keeping my positive vibe, I dunno. I guess I just refuse to believe, that with all of my hormone levels looking normal and the fact that I am young for my age, I won't get pregnant. I did it in November. I plan to do it again and this time it will stick. There are many articles showing 40+ women having babies. So why should we be any different?

Hang in there, hon. Just breathe and take what the gp said as statistical information. After all, sure, the odds are not AS good as for younger women. But so what? That doesn't mean crap, finally. Women over 40 get pregnant and have healthy babies. And we'll be there soon too. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Glowie, I do hope you're okay. Thinking of you all day and hoping that you cope well, which I am sure you will do xxx
Spoomie - my journey was supposed to end a year ago. I have been living on borrowed time, pushing OH for one month after another and now for this final blast for poss IVF. We were never going to do IVF, as we started trying for children late and we began with the philosophy of what is meant to be will be; then we decided to do it once and give up if it failed. Having no children, I have had to spend a lot of time contemplating my life without them and have concluded that OH and I deserve to live and will live happy and complete lives, even with this huge hole. We love each other and that is the most important thing. Not being able to celebrate this love with a child is a huge sadness, but something I had thought about before we even began trying. Life is for living and you don't always get what you want. I have a friend who has lost her son aged 4 and she talks all the time about celebrating what you have. Hope that helps, Spoomie and I'm sorry OH did the dirty on you, but maybe it's good to know what he's really thinking? HOWEVER!!! We've proven on this thread that WE CAN DO IT!!! x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sorry to hear it is the end, Glowie, but at least you know for sure and can plan where to go from here.

Spoomie, sorry he couldn't just tell you how he has been feeling but at least it is now in the open. You can't talk about things you don't know about and now you can try and figure out what is the next best step for your family with ability to include everyone's feelings. I hope you can find an answer that leaves you at peace.

Reb, I think you may be right about figure out what your end point or break point is and figuring out how to make it work. I am glad that you seem to be accepting of what happens at this point and I hope for all the best for you.

That being said, age is not the end of the story. I am 42 and will be 43 shortly after the due date here. I am hopeful that everyone can get their sticky one soon and we all end up in the parenting forums. I keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## LLbean

*UPDATE FROM GLOWIE*

Ladies, I nearly died last night :'( I was so petrified and thankful to the nurses who fought to bring me back. It started about tea time yesterday. I went to my sisters, only a short drive away and my bleeding was managable with little pain. Not long after getting there the bleeding started and poured and poured and huge clots. Filled 4 pads and then some on 20 mins. My sister was crying worried. Luckily she lives close to a hospital. We went to a&e and didn't have to wait. Seen straight away by gynae who panicked and had to get the head registrar who decided I needed a more specialist gynae unit and would need theatre. I had so many injections, internals fluids, they had to weigh the pads underneath me to gauge loss of blood. I was then transferred by ambulance blue lights and all to another hospital. Steve followed in his car. When they got me on the ward the head consultant came to see me and things happened so fast, my heart went down to 30bpm and my BP dropped to the floor, according to Steve I stopped responding and then convulsing.
The whole ward rushed to my bed, oxygen, more fluids. I vaguely remember someone saying my name over and over. Within 30 minutes I was in theatre :-( for a d&c. I'm now on morphine and on my 3rd bag of blood to replace what I lost. In an hour my haemoglobin went from 14 to 6. Now signed off work for another week.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Glowie, I will keep you in my prayers. I hope that you get better fast and that we see you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Girls, Just back from my hols. had a great time and did temp for about ten days and I have given up TBH!! Confused now cos I think I OV'd day 14 as usual, and chart telling me day 17 - so who knows where I am. Think its best that I wait again for AF to show and start over again. I have still to catch up with the news but I do know about Glowstar and I have spoken today via her mobile in hospital - she hopes to get home tomorrow. We actually are very good mates and have been for a number of years ) - she knows that we are all thinking of her. 

Ill go try catch up now girls - hugs


----------



## LLbean

Good to know Morgans...give her a HUGE hug from me please


----------



## Spoomie

Oh poor poor Glowie. You have definitely been through the wars this week. I am sure that each and every single one of us here is so so thankful for the brilliant A&E team, consultants etc etc for saving you and keeping you here! I know your emotional pain is immense, but for now appreciate the fact that you are still here and work on getting your strength back physically. Sounds like you are being well looked after and loved. Concentrate on you and focus on being well for your hols, that is going to be a well timed break for all the wrong reasons now, but well timed nonetheless. You are in my thoughts and prayers xxx

Good to hear that Morgans has been in touch and that Glowie knows we are all thinking of her


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans, it's great that you have given up - please God, this is the time you will get pregnant! Last Summer I had effectively accepted that I would not get the longed for sibling for my little boy and was delighted to find out I was pregnant the very next month. SInce the mc however, I have been obsessed and nothing, zilch. You will certainly teach us all a lesson if you are pregnant  Good to have you back, hope you had great hols


----------



## Morgans19

Im glad Im home again so I could talk to Glowie - been worried so much about her.......shes in the best place just now and needs to rest up and get her blood & fluid levels back up - shes had a tough week :-((


----------



## Morgans19

Thanks Spoomie - I didnt take the CBFM with me, no OV sticks, thought to hell with it, what will be will be - we have enjoyed our holiday and although was temping still - some temps were high and then I thought well Im in a hot climate so that will surely affect them! So I then gave up temping too!! - feeling like AF could be on her way then I want to get going again with the CBFM next cycle.


----------



## Desperado167

Glowie ,u are in all our prayers,wot a terrifying experience:hugs::hugs:Please take it easy and look after yourself,u now need to rest and recover,take your time,:hugs:We are all here for u,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, Reb and Ciarhwyfar, thanks so much for your uplifting comments re: my Dr's appointment, they really have helped.

Sam.....Yes, the FSH was a good start. I will call surgery for results, but not go in for follow up appointment as GP suggested. I feel that all I need from her now is information. In truth, she has been wonderful throughout previous pregnancy attempt, mc and since so I was a bit shocked that she seemed to be implying I should stop. Perhaps she just saw what this is doing to me and thought a more conservative assessment would help me to move on(?!?!) I saw FS last Summer just a couple of months before I fell pregnant and decided not to proceed with any of her suggestions, I think then I was more accepting of what will be, will be (amazing how a mc can play with your head, isn't it? I'm now far from accepting of my current situation!) Why no egg donation? I don't mind you asking at all. For me, this whole journey has been about giving my son a sibling and although now I have an overwhelming desire to be pregnant to fill the hole left by my lost baby, he was the initial impetus. So, it's important to me that it is truly his sibling. Also, I only have a half sister, no true sibling, and our relationship is somewhat distant. Therefore, I dream of it being the real thing for my son. I hope this doesn't offend or upset anyone by me saying this. Good point too about remembering that I have been, until quite recently anyway, extremely fit and healthy.

Reb....thanks for your honesty, it is a great insight. I think that we unknowingly place a great deal of pressure on OHs because we get lost in the enormity of our desire for a baby. I know that many men too have a real desire for a baby but I think that hormonally they do not suffer in the same way as women do. You are wise to focus on your love for each other. And your friend's tragic loss and amazing PMA is a real lesson. Last year my college roommate from 20+ years ago lost her battle with breast cancer and left 3 children behind. I try to remind myself how blessed I am by thinking of what they have all lost whenever I start to feel sorry for myself.


Ciarhwyfar, I know that it can happen and you are living proof. Since the age of 39, I have been pregnant 3 times and became a first time Mummy at 40. I was so proud that I too was pregnant at 42 and would've been a 43 year old Mummy. Slight change of plan - now I still try to hold on to the fact that I am 43 and would love to be a 44 year old new Mummy!


Reb and Ciarhwyfar....In truth, he has been trying to tell me all the things he said to the Dr, I have just not been listening and assumed he'd sing from my sheet when we got there. None of it was a surprise and I think it was an indication to me of how much this is affecting him. He has said to me at home that he fears another pregnancy because he fears another loss and what that will do to my mental state. Bless him, it was wrong of me to say that he betrayed me. I know that he would love a baby brother or sister for our son but think he's just trying to look out for all of us.

Thanks ladies, you're fab xxx


----------



## pip7890

I'm lost for words so will tell you that I'm thinking of you all and wish you well. I'm so sorry many of you are having such a difficult time.

Take care. Live life for today.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Nise

Oh my goodness, I am so relieved to hear from Morgan's that our lovely Glowie is recovering, after a scary scary day. Lots and lots of love to you Glowie.

Spoomie - I'm sorry you had such a horrible time at the docs and now feel betrayed by your OH. I have been through the total obsession stage and it is a truly horrible experience, you do begin to question your sanity. The worse thing for me was that I knew it without anyone telling me, I also hated it, but even so it has taken a long time to slowly switch off. I still long for a baby but over the last 3 months I have begun to just get involved in my life and let that be the most important thing - fortunately I have a very demanding job and the hours are long (though I'm freelance so there are times when there is no work) - I haven't given up hope by a long stretch but I have weaned myself off of the constant temping, opks and all the other madness of not doing this, that and the other - I know the right time to dtd and interestingly as soon as I started switching off a bit OH switched on - he knows the rights times now so it's not such a big deal - I don't have to nag him and we have reached an understanding where we both know it would be a bloody miracle, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. I hope you and yours can reach a place of harmony and happiness. :hugs:

To everyone else I hope your all well and having a good weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Nise said:


> Oh my goodness, I am so relieved to hear from Morgan's that our lovely Glowie is recovering, after a scary scary day. Lots and lots of love to you Glowie.
> 
> Spoomie - I'm sorry you had such a horrible time at the docs and now feel betrayed by your OH. I have been through the total obsession stage and it is a truly horrible experience, you do begin to question your sanity. The worse thing for me was that I knew it without anyone telling me, I also hated it, but even so it has taken a long time to slowly switch off. I still long for a baby but over the last 3 months I have begun to just get involved in my life and let that be the most important thing - fortunately I have a very demanding job and the hours are long (though I'm freelance so there are times when there is no work) - I haven't given up hope by a long stretch but I have weaned myself off of the constant temping, opks and all the other madness of not doing this, that and the other - I know the right time to dtd and interestingly as soon as I started switching off a bit OH switched on - he knows the rights times now so it's not such a big deal - I don't have to nag him and we have reached an understanding where we both know it would be a bloody miracle, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. I hope you and yours can reach a place of harmony and happiness. :hugs:
> 
> To everyone else I hope your all well and having a good weekend. :hugs:

Nise
Thanks for this, it is a real help to know that although I am currently living in my OCD, slipping-into-insanity bubble, there is an end to it, even if that end does not include our ultimate dream. I'm glad, because this sometimes doesn't feel that much like really living. I think that it was wrong of me to say that I feel betrayed and I said that in the heat of the moment because I know that his reason for speaking as he did was actually because he fears for me. Also, if I'm truthful it was all stuff he'd said at home but I hadn't chosen to hear...... I wish only happiness for you, whatever form it takes. 

When we were eighteen, who ever would've thought that being a grown up would be so bloody difficult?!


----------



## inkdchick

Spoomie when the f.s. told me that i couldnt keep trying and told me to give up i wasw devestated but after a day of constantly thinking about what they had said i thought F**k you im going to keep trying and prove you wrong but with a different outlook. I stopped stressing about it, stopped thinking about it and for the first time since i was 39 9im now 44), i had very very stretchy egg white cm and i mean stretchy it stretched to 6 inches on cd 8 , i ov'd on cd 9 and well im now 5 days away from af ( i only have 24 day cycles), and im feeling alittle dodgy in the nausea area this morning but nothing substantial just a little off colour but never the less all good so far.
What i wanted to tell you was that there has been research done into the reproductive system of women as it has long been known that men produce new sperm every day and so on, but was always thought that women only have the amount of eggs that they were born with but ... NO !!! we too keep producing new eggs each and every cycle until we hit the monopause and that is the only time out eggs are no good !!. the reason we have a bad egg or poor quality egg is the same reason men have deformed or bad sperm its no different . I will post on here the website for you to look at and read hun. This is the reason women older than before are getting pregnant and carrying perfectly healthy babies but most of the mdeical profession refuse to believe it and still carry on going by the text books that they were taught with.
Carry on tying hun but take a different approach. You know you can do it you just have to be relaxed and int he right frame of mind and think ok !, this is going to be coming believe it .
Good luck sweet heart and dont lose faith in the ttc journey it can be peaceful and relaxing you just have to choose it that way


----------



## inkdchick

GIRLS READ THIS.. a lovely lady on f.b. posted this a while ago but i think you should all read this , it gives us a lot of hope girls . x


*Can our ovaries make new eggs*

Some very encouraging research has been done that is throwing the scientific

community in a tailspin. There may be evidence that our ovaries have 'reserves'

and that we may be able to make new eggs contrary to the current belief that we

are born with all the eggs we will ever have. Here is the article from the NIH:

New Eggs Continue to Develop in Adult Mice

Here is another site that discusses the subject: *radiantwonder.com*


From the site: We are told we have a finite number of eggs and the number of those eggs becomes less and less as we age. 

There are some new theories about our eggs which are being explored with solid research. It is true we have eggs when we are born and that
number becomes less, however there is more. We may be making new eggs.

This would parellel the function of germ-line stem cells in males, which make new sperm throughout the male's fertile life. This could make sense. 

The body likes to have back up for many of its most important functions. We have two lungs; we can function with one.

We have two kidneys; we can live with only one. *We have two ovaries; it only takes one for a successful pregnancy. *

There are also 
many biochemical backup systems in the body. So why wouldn't the body want a back up plan for its reproductive system?


Why wouldn't it want to provide you with the ability to make more eggs, as men make more sperm?


A recent study at Harvard Medical School with Massachusetts General Hospital discovered evidence that may override the old theory of eggs and egg life.

The study found that female mice have germ-line stem cells in their ovaries that can make new eggs throughout the female's fertile life.



This has profound implicaitons for us.


----------



## Spoomie

Bless you Inkdchick. Your post makes a lot of sense to me. I have started since the appointment to change my mindset to think that I will ignore what they say and keep going, but you are right, it does need to be with a different attitude; this one is going to send me to the loony bin and the one thing the Dr was right about, that is this process is going to destroy our marriage if I can't get a grip (my words, not hers!) I LOVE the research you have found. We are told that we have old, poor quality eggs at every turn and yet, women of more advanced age are able to defy the odds, please God we are amongst their number. I pray for more and more nausea for you  Thank you xxx


----------



## Reb S

Hello all, been away at my Mum's for the weekend.
Glowie - my goodness, you poor thing. I do thank God for the wonderful Drs and nurses who saved you - I hope you recover quickly and feel better soon xx
I haven't looked at anyone's chart today, but I'm feeling hopeful for the three 2ww's and keeping my fingers crossed as this thread needs some bloody good news.
AFM, got my day 3 results back - FSH is barely changed from last year; AMH is quite shite! I am on the low side of Low fertility. No surprises, really. I never had it checked before as Kings go on FSH; I checked the Lister results for my range and it's a 12% live birth rate; 50% miscarriage rate. What shall I do, ladies? IVF and probable heartache, but with a one in ten chance; or move on with our lives?
x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb...now you are armed with knowledge. The odds are not so great when you look at them like that, but then SOMEONE has to be in the 12% and it could be you!!! (Conversely, I remember reading that the odds of mc after seeing a heartbeat are about 1% and I became a member of that club. You could just as easily be a member of the 12% club!) I am sure that with IVF it's really easy to keep saying, 'Just one more try' but I have a couple of positive stories to spur you on if that is what you need. I have a close friend who is 45 now, her son has just celebrated his first birthday and he was conceived on their fifth IVF cycle - she had told me before it began that it was to have been their last. Another friend of a friend is just about to give birth to her child any day and she is 46, having completed 11 cycles. I am not suggesting that I could go on for that length of time (imagine the expense too) but what I'm trying to say is that these are real women who are in that depressing looking percentage that is given, I think my friend was given 1-2% success and I imagine the 46 year old was given even worse odds. If someone told you that you'd get your baby on IVF cycle 20, you'd keep going till you got there, it's just so hard the not knowing. I guess only you guys can work out whether it is right to soldier on or to draw a line and move on. We are hear to listen xxx


----------



## samiam

Reb: I dunno. I hear that the FSH test isn't entirely concrete and that docs over here have some doubts about it. I'm so sorry that you got such news, though. 12% live birth rate and 50% mc rate? What is the other 38% then? I don't have loads of faith in statistics these days. If they truly worked, then there wouldn't be all of these older women getting pregnant and having healthy babies. The human body is too complex to fit into statistics. I think 12% chance of keeping your forever baby is better than 0%. I know how heartbreaking loss is. I suppose I would keep trying and if there were a certain number of losses and my heart were shattered, I'd move on to something else. But that's just me. No-one can speak for you and if you don't want to go down that scary possibly painful road, no-one will think you're doing the wrong thing. Any chance for egg donation? What are you leaning toward honey? What does your heart tell you? What about OH?


----------



## LLbean

Sam...your chart looks really nice now


----------



## Reb S

To be honest, my heart was quite relieved when I first saw the results, as it might mean I can't do IVF again and it was a shite journey; but now I think there is still some hope, which means I must carry on. CONFUSED!!! 
Spoomie - I am also in the 1 percent heartbeat/miscarriage statistics - I think Sam is right and statistics are nonsense x


Ooh, just seen LLBeans comment. Off to stalk you 2ww's! x


----------



## Reb S

PS - Nise, really like your philosophy x


----------



## inkdchick

well girls 4 days to af and my boobs only now feel heavier and aching sore at the sides and under my armpits, hurt when i walk down the stairs and when i bend over the nausea was a little bit more this morning before breakfast and im feeling a little sick now but think thats coz i have forgotten to eat this evening so now ive got to find something that i might fancy to eat lol but we'll see will let you all know .
Im glad that my info about our egg production was of interest i couldnt see how if men were producing sperm all their life why a woman wouldnt produce eggs to make the making of sperm as they need to match coz if men are producing sperm they have to have eggs to impregnate so the old theory has always bugged me and now we have to answer we all thought was right in the first place.
So come on girls lets will on those good healthy eggs we ARE producing to get them spermies into them and give us all our long awaited baby xxx Good luck girlies xxx


----------



## LLbean

inkd thinking of you


----------



## Spoomie

Inkd, really hope these are all good signs x


----------



## Miss_C

Hi Ladies - how piggin cold is it!!! well it is winter here down under!!

Jake and I did the sperm run this morning after hubby deposited a MINUTE amount in the specimen jar, really, is that all there is I said, then what the hell is all the goop that runs out and leaves a wet patch! He said that when you BD there is more cos it comes out harder and faster etc and having a wank just doesn't do it for him. I helped start him off but he decided he wanted to try and aim himself and get it over with. Hope it's enough for the scientists to do the tests!!

Anywhoo now we can get back to some bing as O should be due in a few days.

Anywho sorry for the me post, need to go make a warm drink, I am sooooooo cold!!

will come back for personals a little later cos a couple of you need a firm talking to!! And I gotta go stalk soem charts first as well!


----------



## Reb S

Well, I had my consult today. Nothing we didn't expect, except finally some explanations - instead of the irritating 'unexplained infertility' we got 'male factor, mild PCOS; possible 'uterine'" so there you go. They recommend another IVF; long protocol but still MUCH shorter than the last blooming one - only one week of down-reg before beginning stims; and much lower dose. Our chances of a BFP with my low ovarian reserve is about 28%, live birth 13% and miscarriage - oh yes, the killer 50%. He says that's about normal for our age...
Well, some discussing to do. x
Hope you're all well, off to stalk Bean, Sam and co., I'm not temping this month - FREEDOM! 
Sorry for me, me me post...
Spoomie - how're you doing? Hope you're feeling more cheerful;
Miss C - I didn't think it ever got cold down there! How did you find the Clomid?
Ink - keeping my fingers crossed for you, let us know how you go x


----------



## samiam

Reb: With mild PCOS, you could consider following the PCOS diet. It has certainly played a big factor in making my cycle more regular. I also take vitex and maca and recently all of my hormone levels were back to normal! Just a few ideas to consider. . .


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Well, I had my consult today. Nothing we didn't expect, except finally some explanations - instead of the irritating 'unexplained infertility' we got 'male factor, mild PCOS; possible 'uterine'" so there you go. They recommend another IVF; long protocol but still MUCH shorter than the last blooming one - only one week of down-reg before beginning stims; and much lower dose. Our chances of a BFP with my low ovarian reserve is about 28%, live birth 13% and miscarriage - oh yes, the killer 50%. He says that's about normal for our age...
> Well, some discussing to do. x
> Hope you're all well, off to stalk Bean, Sam and co., I'm not temping this month - FREEDOM!
> Sorry for me, me me post...
> Spoomie - how're you doing? Hope you're feeling more cheerful;
> Miss C - I didn't think it ever got cold down there! How did you find the Clomid?
> Ink - keeping my fingers crossed for you, let us know how you go x

Hey Reb....not really sure what to say. Those stats make for scary, depressing reading, but hold on to the fact that someone has to be among those positive percentages (ie 28% success as opposed to 72% fail, though my counsellor is telling me not to use such negative words!) and it could just as easily be you as the next woman. As people said to me after my killer appointment with GP last week, they love to throw statistics at us but they don't really need to; we know the odds are not in our favour, we get that part of it, but don't rule it out as impossible. Re: the 50% mc, try to think that you've been in the negative 50% already and now is your turn to be in the happy-ever-after 50%. Hope that doesn't sound fickle, I meant it to sound uplifting xx Not temping, lucky you. How liberating, I just started again this am, sigh!

My guess is that Twinny just THINKS it's cold down there, she's forgotten what it's like to live here in Blighty in January :haha:

And I guess chart stalking is the only thing for me to do too - where is everyone and why haven't any of you written today?! It feels lonely on here just now and I don't know what to do with myself, it's only cd5 for me so no need for an early night!!! Glowie, come back as soon as you're able, we miss you :flower:


----------



## Morgans19

AF just got me! Day 28 on the button!


----------



## Reb S

Bummer Morgans xxxx
Thanks ladies, will look up PCOS diet. Going to bed to ponder! x


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> AF just got me! Day 28 on the button!

So sorry Morgans :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Don't suppose anyone listened to Woman's Hour this morning did they? One of the articles (the first of the programme I think) was about the increase in abortions for women over 40. How far away from us is that?! I was screaming at the radio listening to the 'poor victim' describing why she felt it was for the best at 42, hadn't realised she could get pregnant at that age, had 3 children already, maybe it would've had special needs anyway blah, blah. It must've brought out the fascist in me I suppose but I felt not an ounce of sympathy for her 'plight'!!! Have a listen on iplayer if you feel able, maybe I'm judging her too harshly?


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well I'm not sure what to say....I'm still kind of lost for words at the moment...Morgans will tell you that is NOT like me at all :nope: I'm struggling if I'm being honest. I feel like I have been run over a 1000 times and had the stuffing knocked out of me. I am not sure what is worse the pain of the miscarriage or the fact that I almost died...dealing with both at the same time is pretty tough. My poor OH :nope: his parents are on holiday and don't know what has happened...we will have to tell them on Sunday just before we leave for holiday on Monday. I haven't even got the energy to 'think' about going on holiday at the moment. I'm struggling to sleep...I keep reliving the moment where I felt myself slipping away.....my poor OH said I stopped responding and he thought I was dead :cry: 
Anyway...it's all far to depressing for this thread at the moment. I might start a journal...not sure if it will help to write it all down. I just want to feel like 'me' again.

Much love to you all.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie

You need to give yourself time to come to terms with this whole thing. Your emotions must not know if they are coming or going after the events of the past couple of weeks; going from euphoria, dread, realisation and then almost to lose your life, leaves me pretty much lost for words too. Your pain and confusion come through in your message and that makes me so sad to read. I think that the pain of your mc will be with you for a while (bitter voice of experience there) but your biggest thing to get your head around at the moment has to be the fact that you are alive and you nearly weren't. I know that my DH was incredibly traumatised by our mc (my physical pain, the extent of the blood loss, initial unwillingness of the hospital to help and finally holding our tiny tiny baby in his hand) so much so that he vowed never again which obviously threw me into total panic. You should not be surprised if your OH has a similar reaction, it's possibly even more likely when he is living with the scary memory of almost losing you. You are such an integral part of this group and we miss you, but you must take time to be quiet and still, to recover and to focus on yourself and your OH. You are much in my thoughts xxx


----------



## LLbean

Glowie, so good to read you again! Sorry you went through all of that...take it easy now and recover soon please.

Morgans sorry the Witch hit you again... I think I'm next.

Hi to all the lovely ladies on this thread!


----------



## Miss_C

Glowie my love - you are a super strong woman and the reason you are here is that little soul needs you to bring hm or her through. Such a difficult journey for some as we all too sadly know but the destination is so so very worth it. You have an amazing hubby by all accounts and sister too. Your on line family are here for you 100% as well. We all grieve in our own ways and however you do yours do not for one moment think it is wrong. Be it getting hammered, crawling in a hole for a few days, runing out and celebrating life, however you choose. A journal is a great idea, unloading on here was the cloesest OI got to a ournal and I sometimes wonder if I shoudl go back and put all my posts into one. I have read through them sometimes and I can see how I have progressed. I still have masive down days and good days and everything in between. AND we are all very very different in how we cope and what we do. Just remember you are not alone even though you feel that way. Remember hubby is hurting too even though he may not show it how you would expect.

TWINNY IT IS COLD HERE!!! 4 degrees celsius yesterday overnight - yes it warms up during the day but it is amazing how quickly you can acclimatise, as soon as it drops below 20 we get the jumpers out!!!

The clomid was OK, not much of side effects, really greasy hair and spots like a teenager, one day of crying and a a bit of disturbed sleep (kept wakign up) and a couple of hot flushes so all in all pretty good.

Now just waiting for O, ordinarily I would have ewcm and O in 2 days but nuip not at the moment, creamy cm but slightly more watery than post O but not much - stark negative OPK's - so I think O may be delayed slightly. The soy put me back 2 days to cd15 so maybe the clomid will do the same.


Spoomie I am hearing you on the way you feel over that story cos it is the one thign we most want and those dont want it get it - there is a massive imbalance somewhere with the powers that be!!! And whilst I would have w3anted to chuck things around the room etc etc I can so totally hear where someone in that position would be coming from. Her children are probably art an age now where they are gaining independence, studing for final exams, they probably have a lifestyle that they have all grown with, she may have resumed a career etc etc etc and have plans for their early retirement and taking off to see the world etc etc etc etc. It may seem really selfish but she may have had her children younger, given the last 20 odd years to raising them and now it is her turn. I know being a mum never stops but there is a time when you get you back. D and I talk about buying an RV and just spending our whole life travelling around the country and dropping back to see the kids every now and then etc. Hard as it is to focus on anything other than a baby I can sort of see where someone would be coming from, 20 years gone and done and another suddenly slaps up and says hello I'm baaaaccckkkk! I did my living prior to having Jake so not a worry for me but for those that have done kids and then want to live I can totally see it. Does any of that make sense?

Anywhoo I need to get Jake out to th boke park or soemthing to butn off some energy he gave me a great lay in ths morning so no way he will have a nap later unless I wear him out! I have an episode of cloudstreet I need to finish watching!!

Take care all and to those I have missed in repsonsing I will be back later to do so. hugs in the meantime


----------



## samiam

Glowie: :hugs: Just :hugs: Take your time. Not only are you emotionally wrung out, but your hormones are going to be all over the place. So just know that some of what you are feeling is that. A lot of it is that for the moment. And the exhaustion and sadness of the loss can feel completely overwhelming, but the other lovely ladies have already said it so well. Do whatever it is that YOU need to do to grieve and to feel as if you have your two feet back underneath you. We're all thinking of you and wishing that we could make you feel better in every way.

Morgans: Sorry the witch got you. :(

Reb: The diet has also made me feel loads better. It's basically a low-glycemic value diet. 

Spoomie: I'm still in my tww, but trying not to get attached to any one idea this month, so I kind of am lurking, but not posting what I think are symptoms. Just counting down the days. A temp dip today, but I woke up freezing b/c I had to turn the air conditioning on last night, so I am not suprised. 

AFM: I'm off to see OH in Alaska on Wednesday and I am super duper excited. :happydance: I've never been there and we're going to be together when I test on Sunday morning, which will, at the very least, be better than testing alone! He has also promised me a weekend full of laughter and time spent without his blackberry devil device, so I'm ready for a fun weekend and trying not to think too much about this second week of the tww. Still feeling quite positive about it, though! Is it weird to :dust: one's self? If so, oh well . . . . :wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> TWINNY IT IS COLD HERE!!! 4 degrees celsius yesterday overnight - yes it warms up during the day but it is amazing how quickly you can acclimatise, as soon as it drops below 20 we get the jumpers out!!!
> 
> 
> Spoomie I am hearing you on the way you feel over that story cos it is the one thign we most want and those dont want it get it - there is a massive imbalance somewhere with the powers that be!!! And whilst I would have w3anted to chuck things around the room etc etc I can so totally hear where someone in that position would be coming from. Her children are probably art an age now where they are gaining independence, studing for final exams, they probably have a lifestyle that they have all grown with, she may have resumed a career etc etc etc and have plans for their early retirement and taking off to see the world etc etc etc etc. It may seem really selfish but she may have had her children younger, given the last 20 odd years to raising them and now it is her turn. I know being a mum never stops but there is a time when you get you back. D and I talk about buying an RV and just spending our whole life travelling around the country and dropping back to see the kids every now and then etc. Hard as it is to focus on anything other than a baby I can sort of see where someone would be coming from, 20 years gone and done and another suddenly slaps up and says hello I'm baaaaccckkkk! I did my living prior to having Jake so not a worry for me but for those that have done kids and then want to live I can totally see it. Does any of that make sense?

Twinny, I was just pulling your leg about the cold :haha:

Re: the radio programme. Of course you are right, I understand, it's just so hard to hear someone so blase about having a pregnancy fall into their lap and chuck it away. She had a twin pregnancy. lost one of them (at which point I thought, shame) and then enlisted her children into the 'decision making' to validate her decision in getting rid of the remaining twin - the youngest of whom was 4!!! On a lighter and more positive note, a lovely documentary last night here about a couple who found themselves pregnant with 4 identical quadruplets and declined the offer of 'reduction' (nicely euphemised) to go and and have 4 beautiful little girls. There are happy stories out there :thumbup:

Have a happy day ladies x


----------



## Reb S

:dust: Sam x
Glowie - SO good to have you back. Others have said very well what I'm thinking, so just celebrate the fact that you ARE alive and take the holiday to grieve and celebrate in equal measures. Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Morgans and LLBean - sorry the old cow's here/on it's way x
Miss C - glad you survived Clomid brain and here's hoping your O isn't too late x


----------



## Morgans19

Glowstar said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Well I'm not sure what to say....I'm still kind of lost for words at the moment...Morgans will tell you that is NOT like me at all :nope: I'm struggling if I'm being honest. I feel like I have been run over a 1000 times and had the stuffing knocked out of me. I am not sure what is worse the pain of the miscarriage or the fact that I almost died...dealing with both at the same time is pretty tough. My poor OH :nope: his parents are on holiday and don't know what has happened...we will have to tell them on Sunday just before we leave for holiday on Monday. I haven't even got the energy to 'think' about going on holiday at the moment. I'm struggling to sleep...I keep reliving the moment where I felt myself slipping away.....my poor OH said I stopped responding and he thought I was dead :cry:
> Anyway...it's all far to depressing for this thread at the moment. I might start a journal...not sure if it will help to write it all down. I just want to feel like 'me' again.
> 
> Much love to you all.....:hugs::hugs:

Hey you, we have spoken and text lots - you know Im here for you too - you are a very strong lady and once you and OH come to terms with this loss and the fact that you were so ill and on the brink, you will "bounce" back, I know you will - you are a determined, strong willed woman and you have kept me going through thick and thin and spurred me on - I am now here to spur you on and be with you every step of the way. OH has been fab and Im so glad you have him to take good care of you - you need this holiday now, you need a break away and to spend time with your lovely girls. :hugs: Once you come home, Im sure you will be ready to battle on and start over again - in fact I KNOW YOU WILL :thumbup: 
xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks everyone and Morgans...you know me so well:winkwink: I feel slightly better today and don't really want to bring this thread down...we all have enough to deal with. I am still following you all and hoping for some good news from someone while I am on holiday :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Glowie

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Try to enjoy your Holiday Glowie and when you get back we can all get back on the horse (pun intended LOL)


----------



## samiam

Glowie: Enjoy your holiday. If anyone deserves it, YOU do!


----------



## inkdchick

well girls i have had to most cm today that i have ever experienced, im 13dpo and af due in a day, the cm is like a very very wet watery cloudy cm and i keep feeling this let down and thinking oh god af is here but no just this wet watery cm so i may have to do a test in the morning and see if it shows anything am nervous coz all i get is BFN's and im really hoping that with this burning sensation going through my boobs too and the soreness thats at my armpits too with them that its all good but there's no telling til i get that BFP so fingers crossed it shows up tomorrow, will let you know x
Have a good holiday glowie ! x


----------



## LLbean

inkdchick said:


> well girls i have had to most cm today that i have ever experienced, im 13dpo and af due in a day, the cm is like a very very wet watery cloudy cm and i keep feeling this let down and thinking oh god af is here but no just this wet watery cm so i may have to do a test in the morning and see if it shows anything am nervous coz all i get is BFN's and im really hoping that with this burning sensation going through my boobs too and the soreness thats at my armpits too with them that its all good but there's no telling til i get that BFP so fingers crossed it shows up tomorrow, will let you know x
> Have a good holiday glowie ! x

Inkd, holding positive thoughts for you!!!! :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

awww thank you hun will let you know tomorrow what it came out as a BFN as always probably but there's no harm in trying it and then will do another one on thurs to see again xx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Thanks everyone and Morgans...you know me so well:winkwink: I feel slightly better today and don't really want to bring this thread down...we all have enough to deal with. I am still following you all and hoping for some good news from someone while I am on holiday :thumbup:

Glowie, good to see you again.. How dare you talk about bringing the thread down, you do nothing of the sort and you know full well that, as eternal pessimist, that is MY job!!! We are all thinking of you and wishing you a wonderful relaxing and healing holiday xxx


----------



## Spoomie

inkdchick said:


> well girls i have had to most cm today that i have ever experienced, im 13dpo and af due in a day, the cm is like a very very wet watery cloudy cm and i keep feeling this let down and thinking oh god af is here but no just this wet watery cm so i may have to do a test in the morning and see if it shows anything am nervous coz all i get is BFN's and im really hoping that with this burning sensation going through my boobs too and the soreness thats at my armpits too with them that its all good but there's no telling til i get that BFP so fingers crossed it shows up tomorrow, will let you know x
> Have a good holiday glowie ! x

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Inkdchick and wishing for good news from you. You are amazing and I would love to have some of your laissez faire attitude about this whole thing. Keep us posted x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Glowie, glad to have you with us. Enjoy your holiday.

Good luck to our soon to be testers!!

Hang in there everyone else, tww doesn't last forever! :dust:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi gals

CD6 for me and the clouds usually start to lift around now. I have had a great day today, I think I have simply enjoyed my beautiful boy for the first time in about 6 months and it is a wonderful feeling. I am going to credit it to the passage of time, accepting I ned the help of the bereavement counsellor, reflexology and (I feel like such a traitor) giving up on my herbalist for a while! She was so supportive of me and I tried so hard to believe in her but the taking my potion 3 times a day along with a regime of vitamins was just too much. I felt like 3 times a day I was being reminded of my failure and it was becoming too much of a pressure. So, I have decided that this month is to be drug free and then I will resume a pre-natal vitamin only. The reflexology on Sunday was wonderful and I feel that I am finding some sort of peace (of course I will be like a broken record again come cd1 - apologies in advance!) I have also had coffee most mornings and a glass of wine most evenings which is obviously helping my mood markedly! Maybe real life is finally resuming.......


----------



## pip7890

Spoomie - your description sounds delightful. It's good to read words like "enjoy" and "wonderful" so I'm sure it must be even better to actually feel that way.

Inkdchick - fingers crossed for you.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie - great to hear you sounding so cheerful and enjoying you DS. Keep it up! xx
Glowie - hope you're doing okay x
Ink - good luck for the test ! x


----------



## Miss_C

Oh my gosh Twinny, we defintely are twins. I too had the BEST day with Jke yesterday, we did a little bit of shopping andthen went to the bike park where he stood up to a bully and the bully ended up wanting to pay with him but Jake wasn't having a bar of him!! I was so proud. He rode his boke and his scooter and every now and then would look up and see me watching and run over and give me a big cuddle and kiss. I said to him are you having fun and he said like! We then went to a little cafe and he ate a whole enormous sausage and said yum like! Turning into a little boy so fast, where is a my baby boy! But I did have such fun with him and if he is allwe have then we are the luckiest people on the planet and if his sibling does choose to come on through then they wil have made the best decision cos he will be the best bog brother in the whole world.

On a lighter note Has anyone tried preseed - OMG DO NOT USE A FULL DOSE!! We only used half and even that caused a mess, by the time we were ready to stop fooling around and get serious it was halfway down my thighs and I woke up a couple of hours later and simply had to get up and clean up which I don't usually do during money shot time cos I leave it there as long as possible but it was so messy. I think a quarter dose tonight.

AND

*TMI* alert again

I think having so much "stuff" in there made air bubbles get trapped etc, my wanny was flapping after like a whoppee cushion, every time I moved fffwwwwaaaaapppp! fwwwaaaaaappppp - sorry don't know how to make a wet slappy wanny fart noise!!!! When I went to the bathroom to clean up oh my god the NOISE. The echo from the toilet bowl of the fffwwwaaapppp was so loud it woke hubby up who normally sleeps through a bomb and 4 alarms to wake him!!!


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> Oh my gosh Twinny, we defintely are twins. I too had the BEST day with Jke yesterday, we did a little bit of shopping andthen went to the bike park where he stood up to a bully and the bully ended up wanting to pay with him but Jake wasn't having a bar of him!! I was so proud. He rode his boke and his scooter and every now and then would look up and see me watching and run over and give me a big cuddle and kiss. I said to him are you having fun and he said like! We then went to a little cafe and he ate a whole enormous sausage and said yum like! Turning into a little boy so fast, where is a my baby boy! But I did have such fun with him and if he is allwe have then we are the luckiest people on the planet and if his sibling does choose to come on through then they wil have made the best decision cos he will be the best bog brother in the whole world.
> 
> On a lighter note has anyone tried preseed - OMG DO NOT USE A FULL DOSE!! We inly used half and even that caused a mess, by the time we were ready to stop fooling around and get serious it was halfway down my thighs and I woke up a couple of hours later and simply had to get up and clean up which I donlt usually do during money shot time cos I leave it tehre as long as possible but it was so messy. I think a quarter dose tonight.
> 
> AND
> 
> *TMI* alert
> 
> I think having so much "stuff" in there made air bubbles get trapped etc, my wanny was flapping after laike a whoppee cushion, evbery toe I mooved fffwwwwaaaaapppp! fwwwaaaaaappppp - srry donlt know how to make a wet slappy wanny fart noise!!!! When I went to the bathroom to clean up oh my god the NOISE. The echo from the toilet bowl of the fffwwwaaapppp was so loud it woke hubby up who normally sleeps through a bomb and 4 alarms to wake him!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that was HILARIOUS! :haha: I think you should use an Instead Cup afterward along with that to keep the swimmers in the juice :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

can't get instead cups over here but am researching an alternative to add to the arsenal for next month if we need it!!

W A R N I N G

Advce from FS re alternative therapies - He said there is no evidence that acupuncture is good or bad so it doesnt hurt to do it. He did, however, say Chinese Herbal medicine research (possibly out of the UK) shows that when eggs are collected and studied for an IVF cycle eggs had an abnormal membrane created from the herbs in the meds and the fertilisation rates were heaps lower. 

Now you can take this with a grain of salt as there is heaps of conflicting information all over the internet but just wanted to pass it on.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I take acupuncture but I do not do any herbs. Since starting in April all of my cycles have been herb and supplement free. My cycles have regulated with the acupuncture alone. We are looking to conceive next month or the following months so I am hopeful the process has worked for us.

D~


----------



## Reb S

Welcome Dyme Diva40! Good luck with no 2. How old is he/she (No 1) and why are you angry?!
Miss C - hahahahhahahahhhahhahaaaaaa!!!!!! oh dear, I've sputtered bran flakes all over the computer screen! 
Miss C - maybe one of us can ship you some instead cups, or can you get them over the net?
It's really nice to hear about you and Spoomie enjoying your little ones so much x
AFM - no temps, no OPK's no nothing. Feels great.


----------



## pip7890

Miss C don't make me laugh so hard - the bladder simply isn't what it once was!!!! :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, you are too funny!!! So glad you had a good day. I echo your sentiments that what I have is wonderful and that anything else would be the icing and cherry on our cake xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Here's a bit of inspiration....just watched a program on Discovery about a 50 year old lady and her 38 year old husband and she's just had perfect twins!! yes 50!!! we can do it ladies....don't give up!!!


----------



## Shelley71

Hey ladies! 

I haven't been on much in the past month or more because TTC just became too emotionally overwhelming. And, once OH decided he didn't want to bring science into it yet, I just gave up hope and stopped everything. I ended up with a 60 day cycle, right after I had just had my first 28 day cycle after stopping BC last October. So, that was definitely a double whammy of a let down. 

I was REALLY hoping that I would be lucky enough to have another 28 day cycle this time (was hoping the 60 day thing was due to my surgery), but alas, no such luck - today is CD30. I just want AF to show! Is that too much to ask??

I've decided to go back to tracking everything if she will just show and let me get started again. I need to see if that annovulatory cycle was a fluke or if I am literally not Oing. I don't care if he's not ready for science. That's fine. We don't have to start any kind of treatment, but I WILL figure out what is going on with me, like it or not. 

Sorry for the downer post; I've just been so angry about all of this. I think I'm coming out of it, though. Hope to catch up with you all again. I keep forgetting about this thread since they moved it too. Grrr.


----------



## samiam

God this is a lonnnnnnggggggg two weeks!


----------



## Reb S

Welcome back Shelley! Sorry you've had a rough time. We've had lots of chats about getting the OH on board - it's not always easy! I hope (I can't believe I'm saying this!) - I hope the witch shows up soon for you x
Sam, you're nearly there x
Miss C - interesting stuff about the Chinese herbs. I certainly wouldn't combine the IVF and herbs and gave up on them about 2 months ago. Now I've discovered that since taking them I got a fibroid and that's exactly the kind of thing they were meant to prevent. So who knows. 
hey Pip. Hope all is going well with bump x
Ink - did you test? 
AFM - Jasper the dog is sick - a sleepless night, just as if I had a baby! Lots of sick and poo - just as if I had a baby! Oh well, maybe he'll have to do. He's now watching me with the big browns as it's past feeding time and there's no food for jasper today...!


----------



## Shelley71

Thanks Reb! LOL, I know it sounds weird to wish for AF. If I had any hope at all that I'm just late, I'd hope she stays away. I'm going to go ahead and test Friday, if she doesn't show by then, just get the definite BFN so I'll know for sure that she's what I'm waiting on. 

I've had all the normal signs of AF, had a day and a half of teensy spotting and then nothing. I usually spot heavy so that was weird. So, I'm just waiting for it now. 

Sorry about Jasper! :(


----------



## inkdchick

RebS yes i did hun with a sainsburys test but it was neg and have just read that they are unreliable so have now bought FRER tests and will be doing one tomorrow morning, ( i wasnt going to but i have just been for a pee and it was bright neon yellow pee and im not taking prenatals , only folic acid zinc and iron so it cant be prenatals lol ,) its just really wierd not had this before . I couldnt finish lunch and ended up gagging i had to have a lie down this afternoon as im so tired today, and now i have to get something to eat and still feeling iffy i dont know what to get : (
i just dont know if im ever gonna get a + test but am at the docs on monday for something else so if i dont get anything i will ask him to do a blood test , he is excited for us so im sure he will do it but i just dont want to have to wait a week to find out, i just wish i knew now xx


----------



## samiam

Shelley--Welcome back! Sorry you're having such a time of it.

Reb:  Sorry about Jasper!

Inkd: FXd for you.

AFM: Welp. I'm packed and ready to head to the airport. Off to Alaska for the weekend with OH. Hope you all have a grand weekend and I hope to come back with BFP news!


----------



## Shelley71

samiam said:


> Shelley--Welcome back! Sorry you're having such a time of it.
> 
> AFM: Welp. I'm packed and ready to head to the airport. Off to Alaska for the weekend with OH. Hope you all have a grand weekend and I hope to come back with BFP news!

Thanks! Have a great time!


----------



## Spoomie

Evening all

Glowie, good to hear that you are sounding positive and looking to a future with a baby in it, however long it takes! I have thought that maybe all my pain will be rewarded with twins, though DH doesn't see it as such a 'reward' when I ran the idyll by him! :haha:

Shelley, hang in there. I totally understand what you mean about the whole TTC being too emotionally overwhelming, hang in there, it does ebb and flow. If you read back, you'll see that I am the most pessimistic member on the thread and no one here ever gives the impression that they are fed up with me (which, unless they are saints, they must be by now - THEY all want me to get happy news more than I want it, just to shut me up!) I never thought I'd be wishing for anyone on here to get AF, it just feels wrong (!) but I hope she hurries up and gets here so you can get on. Have you considered vitex to regulate your cycle? Although I am taking a break from herbal medicine for a couple of months (Western, not Chinese, though Miss C's post was very interesting as I had been considering it in conjunction with acupuncture - yikes) , I took vitex and it is supposed to help regulate your cycle. Anyway, we are here to listen, make suggestions or just give you cyberhugs. :hugs:

Sam, the wait is nearly over. Have a fab time in Alaska (gosh, you get around!) and we are all praying for good news for you over the weekend away. Given your long distance relationship it would be so special to share the poas moment! Although OH is not allowed his blackberry, make sure that YOU find a way of getting online to share with us if it is good news. :winkwink:

Reb, sorry to hear about Jasper. Hope he's better soon. He is so cute in your avatar. However, we don't want him to do for you, we want a baby for you. Any further thoughts on how you will proceed re: IVF? Tell me to mind my own business.......

Inkdchick, I've said it before and I'll say it again, your PMA is amazing. You are amazing so hang in there. So sorry that Sainsburys test didn't give good result this am, crossing everything for you that FRER gets it right for you tomorrow. Don't underestimate how great it is to have a Dr who is onside, I remember reading one of your posts a couple of months ago and thinking how great that s/he is so helpful, is it private or NHS?!

Twinny, go easy on the preseed tonight.....!!! :haha:

AFM, another positive day. Today I am feeling like good news can't elude me for the rest of my reproductive years!! I just feel so much lighter in myself and I've decided I'm going to credit it to the reflexology at the mo. Off to watch The Apprentice right now, catch you later ladies xxx


----------



## Shelley71

Spoomie said:


> Shelley, hang in there. I totally understand what you mean about the whole TTC being too emotionally overwhelming, hang in there, it does ebb and flow. If you read back, you'll see that I am the most pessimistic member on the thread and no one here ever gives the impression that they are fed up with me (which, unless they are saints, they must be by now - THEY all want me to get happy news more than I want it, just to shut me up!) I never thought I'd be wishing for anyone on here to get AF, it just feels wrong (!) but I hope she hurries up and gets here so you can get on. Have you considered vitex to regulate your cycle? Although I am taking a break from herbal medicine for a couple of months (Western, not Chinese, though Miss C's post was very interesting as I had been considering it in conjunction with acupuncture - yikes) , I took vitex and it is supposed to help regulate your cycle. Anyway, we are here to listen, make suggestions or just give you cyberhugs. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, another positive day. Today I am feeling like good news can't elude me for the rest of my reproductive years!! I just feel so much lighter in myself and I've decided I'm going to credit it to the reflexology at the mo. Off to watch The Apprentice right now, catch you later ladies xxx



I've heard of Vitex, but I didn't know what it was for. Is it prescription or herbal? Where can I get it and what are the instructions?!?! LOL



I'm glad you're having a better time of it; I know you've been so down and I can't even imagine how hard it has been for you. I think we all have to go through the bad times to get to the good (or at least better) times. I'm very thankful that I have this board/thread to get me through. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

OHMIGAWD - I didn't see Glowie's post! So sorry I missed you hun, loads of hugs, hope you're okay and you're amazing and inspiring x


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Shelley

Vitex is herbal. I got it in drop form along with the tincture from my herbalist. I think you can also get it in tablet form from health stores x


----------



## Spoomie

Just had an email to confirm my Instead cups have been dispatched. Only doing what Glowie has told us to do :thumbup: 

Twinny, don't stress too much that you can't get them in Oz - until you get the preseed dosage right, I can't see them staying in...... :haha::haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Go with the Instead Cups Spoomie :thumbup: make sure you push it RIGHT up!!


----------



## Miss_C

I just got a +ive OPK so definitely some bding tonight and tomorrow morning as well. Cervix has gone MIA, nothing to be concerned about I am sure!! Even have a bit of my own ewcm action happening so the clomid didn't completely make a desert out of me, but will still have a squirt of preseed but only a SMALL dose!! Didn't get any bd done last nght I was too stressed and p'd off. MIL issues but that's a waaaaaaaaaaaay long story

Good luck everyone, I will be offline for next few days - working at the PBC Expo here in Brisbane, hopefully lots of baby dust will rub off on me.

Normally when I naff off for a few days I miss heaps of news and someone turns in a BFP - anyone due to be testing?!!! 

If nothing this cycle I may be calling on soemone to send me some insteads, I have tried Amazon won't ship to Australia, nothing on e bay that ships here either!! You also get REALLY good cheap CB Digis both Ov and HPT in the US so maybe if someone here is willing to send me supplies I can pay you with gifted paypal or something.

Anywhoo just some food for thought - See planning ahead means I won't need to!!! fingers crossed hopefully etc etc etc etc!!

I'll miss you but will try and get a few sneaky looks in but it's gonna be waay busy.

Hugs and love to you all.


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> OHMIGAWD - I didn't see Glowie's post! So sorry I missed you hun, loads of hugs, hope you're okay and you're amazing and inspiring x

don't be daft Reb, I have to tell you something though and it's going to sound really strange and freaky. The last few mornings I have woke up and thought of you, I don't know why? This morning before my eyes were even open your name popped in my head :wacko:

Maybe this whole experience has given me some spooky 6th sense. I just keep getting this feeling that you shouldn't give up. I know you prob think Glowie has gone a bit nuts!! 

Miss C- have a fab time x

AFM - feeling a bit better. OH is taking me to the Garden centre tonight to get an angel for the Garden. I feel the need to do something to remember. X


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - have a great time, both BDing and in Brisbane.:dust:
Spoomie - it's great when you are so cheerful! Loving it x
Glowie - thanks for thinking of me! It feels good to have given up this month (although I happen to know I should get my O in just before I go to France for a month!) but I am still pondering IVF and also auto-immune testing if we're going to do it. So glad you are finding a way to commemorate your lost one and that you're feeling better in yourself xx
Shelley, Sam, Ink - any news? And I've lost track of LLBean x


----------



## inkdchick

AF was officially due today and i didn't retest this morning coz when i got up for a pee at 12.15 ish i had a very very pale pink smudge on the tissue, and after gettin gup at 9am ish lol, i have had to where a thin pad coz now i have similar watery cm a little thickier but its caramel coloured, i have no cramping, only aching hips and some of the ache is going down the outside of my legs, by boobs are constantly with this dull aching or a stinging burning pain towards the nipple so if this af arriving i think they could at least let me have no breast pain NOW !!! and thats it really but i dont know what to think of this coloured cm as i dont recall having it before and i have certainly never had pale pink spotting if thats what it was OMG Help someone , anyone what is goin on with me right now x


----------



## Shelley71

Well, I'm pretty sure AF will be here today. Late last night I had more of the light pinkish/brownish spotting. I really HATE when I spot for two days, then it goes away for a day. THAT is what always makes me start thinking, hmm.....maybe this time?? Then, when it comes back, I'm just so deflated. And, I know better. Ugh!!

Anyway, there IS an upside if she fully shows. I'm on CD31, and if AF shows today or tomorrow, I can accept that as a decent cycle. I was always a 28 day-er before BC 6 years ago. I can deal with 30ish days, but these 40-60 day cycles are driving me mad!

So, I'm glad I won't have to wait much longer to start a new cycle, and hopefully, this time, I'll see an O. That's all I'm looking for at this point.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Shelley, just looked at your chart but you haven't been temping so I can't see what's happening. Have you thought of trying Soy to give you a stronger ov? It really might be worth a try for you. Xx


----------



## Glowstar

Also forgot to say Maca too or agnus castus to try and balance out your hormones and get them back on track.


----------



## Shelley71

Glowstar said:


> Hi Shelley, just looked at your chart but you haven't been temping so I can't see what's happening. Have you thought of trying Soy to give you a stronger ov? It really might be worth a try for you. Xx

No, I got fed up when I didn't O and OH wasn't interested in seeing a FS yet, so I just quit everything except keeping track of BDing. I'm waiting on AF so I can get back to it, though. 

I've thought of EVERYTHING. LOL I just haven't taken the time to read up about it all. I knew Soy did that; kind of like Clomid, right? My only hesitation is that some of the ladies have taken it and their cycles ended up kind of wonky. But, then again, mine are wonky anyway! :)

I'm just not sure what to do. Part of me wants to just start fresh on a new cycle without trying anything new and see what happens. Then, if I don't get an O again, I'd try adding things like Soy and see what happens. THEN, if still nothing - call my OB back. 

The drawback to this plan is that we're talking at least 3 more months IF I get a normal cycle back, and that's a BIG IF. So, who knows? I definitely DO NOT.


----------



## Reb S

Shelley, can you talk to your OH again and see if he'll go to a FS now - after all, there's no time to waste!! Good luck with getting your cycle back on track. 
Glowie, love your avatar, lots of hugs xx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Shelley~

Did you consider acupuncture? I had really crazy cycles and I started acupuncture in March and the sessions have helped my cycles so much! I do not take anymore supplements or anything other than the weekly sessions and my hormones have finally gotten back in order.

D~


----------



## Reb S

Diva - glad the acu helped you. It helped me through my IVF; I don't take the herbs either now although am on vits. It's worth a try Shelley!
Anyone else out here?!! It's gone VERY quiet. Miss C! Oi! Give us a giggle x


----------



## samiam

Quick hello from Alaska. . . So, I tested this morning with 2MU and an IC and got a faint BFP! I tested again about two hours later with a more expensive test (the best one I could find in the small store here in Alaska) and got a neg, but I wonder if it was because of the diluted urine. In any case, I am not counting my chickens, but I am going to test again tomorrow morning using a better test (an FRER if I can locate one). So, fingers crossed!

Have a great weekend, ladies!


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Sam. I've got everything crossed for you.

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Come on Bean...come for Sammy!!!!


----------



## Miss_C

SAM!!! why on earth did you not pack any tests from civilisationm, the ones they have there probably only test penguins or polar bears or eskimos not "real people"!!! DO NOT PEE AT ALL until you have your hands on a proper stick, cross your legs, jump up an ddown do what you have to do but no diluted pees from you missy!!

Oh gosh fx'ed, can even cross y legs now if you liek im officially in the 2ww pretty certain I am 2dpo, if I put in a fake temp on fff for tomorrow it gives me solid ch's at 3dpo - woo hoo - now the torture begins.

Hugs everyone, quick fly by on my way to get dressed and out the door -off to sell more nppies, oh it is just too much fn, I love being around all these pregnant ladies - hurts to hell and back but I KNOW it will be me again soon, and all of us too, we'll be sharing bfp pics - big fat and pregnant!!

Sammy I truly hope this is it for you


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, crossing everything for you. Really hope you managed to get your hands on a decent test today in prep for tomorrow am, or, if not, test with IC using FMU!!! You'd better be on this thread pronto lady, as soon as you have good news to share with us, it's so hard for us that you're several hours behind, we'd really appreciate it if you could get up rreeeeaaaaalllly early to poas tomorrow to put us out of our misery!!! xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie

My Instead cups arrived today and gosh, they look and sound formidable! I have got to grips with the Mooncup for af, but this sounds even more complicated?! I'm interested to know how you manage to insert given that we try to stay horizontal for the golden half hour after dtd (or all night if I manage it!) when the instructions say you should be sitting on the loo and I'm picturing all the little men falling out before I get the dam thing in if I do that!!! Please tell me I don't recall you saying that OH does it for you.......DH and I are on very intimate terms but I can't bear the thought!!! :blush::haha::haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Sam :hugs::hugs: your chart is going to go triphasic.....bugger the other test :winkwink::happydance::happydance:

Ok so ladies clearly the winning combo is INSTEAD CUPS, MACA AND PRE-SEED/CONCEIVE PLUS :thumbup:

Spoomie - re the instead cups. (TMI alert!) as soon as OH 'withdraws' get him to rock you back to keep the spermies in....so it's easier missionary because you don't have to worry about losing any while flipping over. Get him to hold you pushed back and squeeze the Instead Cup in the middle to make it elongated like a tampon. Slide it in gently and you will feel it expand....put your finger in and push it up as far as you can...you will feel it over your cervix and behind the pubic bone...I only lay for about 5 minutes and kept each one in 10-12 hrs :thumbup:


----------



## Shelley71

SAM - I have everything crossed for you!! Can't wait to hear the results!


AFM: I have thought about acupuncture, but I'm just not sure if I should jump to that. Here's my dilema: We have been "trying" since late January, but I really only tracked things for a month and half because my cycles were so far apart. One the half cycle, FF gave me an O on CD18, then the next time when I was armed full of information and ready to go - I got a big fat NOTHING on O. That's when things fell apart around here and I just quit everything and ended up with a 60 day cycle.

So, I'm afraid that I haven't actually tried tracking and everything else on my own as much as I should. Then again, I'm tempted to try anything. I think I've decided to try on my own this cycle. I'll do temps and the CBFM and I'll buy some digi OPKs too. If I don't get an O this month, then I'm calling my OB again. 

I am happy to report, however, that AF is showing! I know, weird hearing that around here. It's been a weird, bright red, light flow all day, but I think tomorrow is going to be when I get the heavy, heavy (and I mean HEAVY) flow. I counted today as CD1 and light on FF, but I may change it to spotting even though it's heavier than spotting. I don't know.........


----------



## samiam

You ladies are so fantastic! I promise to post as soon as I wake up tomorrow! Alaska has its own time zone, so it's even more of a time difference. Four hours earlier than the east coast of the us, which makes it what, 8? 9? hours diff? One crazy thing. It is the solstice and never gets dark at ALL here now, which makes us stay up super duper late! Having loads of fun. xoxo


----------



## Glowstar

Hi shelley, firstly apologies for lack of smilies and spelling, I'm on my phone. 
Well yippee for a 31 day cycle!! 
I suppose in the big scheme of things since January isn't a long time, not with that weird 60 day cycle thrown in but as we all know here it feels like longer because we all feel that ticking time bomb of age under our backsides. A real sense of frustration and desperation comes with that. A few if us here use the CBFFFM (guess what the extra F's are for!!). I only used mine for 3 cycles and it really helped me pinpoint ov as i got frustrated with opks and having to only do it once a day with fmu was stress free and easy.
Hopefully you will temp again this cycle and I'm keeping everything crossed that your cycles are regulating.
I did quite a bit of reading on here and on the internet on Maca and couldn't really find any adverse effects, only positives. It's inexpensive and works for both of you and is a food supplement so it's not really messing with your body.
I started using conceive plus too as don't get alot of ewcm, again another thing worth trying. I agree though, see how this cycle goes and if it's a normal one these are pretty small harmless changes to think about using.
I'm hoping these things plus the instead cups will be a winning formula for me again, just praying to catch a good egg and a sticky bean because it seems to have worked for Sam too!! X x
Sam it would be handy to let us know what dose you took and for how long and how long using instead cups. X


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie, I had a feeling it was going to be something like that!!! I bought a box of 24 so may have a practice with one and see if there's any way I can manage myself while he's gone to the bathroom :winkwink:

Sam, so excited to hear your update asap

Shelley, thank goodness she's here, and 31 days is a very respectable length cycle. Let's hope the 60 day one was just a hiccup and that +/-30 is going to be the norm now.

Miss C/Twinny, what a hideous job for you given the present situation, you're in my thoughts :hugs: At least you sound quite upbeat otherwise

Reb, :hugs: just because I don't have anything to say for you!

AFM, CD10 for me and still on Low CBFFFM reading. My pre-O temps seem lower than normal which seems strange for Summer, but perhaps I'm imagining it if I checked back through my previous charts. I am totally herb and drug free this month (aside from a morning coffee and an evening glass of wine most days in an attempt to be less obsessed about the whole thing!) and it would be ironic if I ended up with a perfect 14v14 split on the cycle I'm doing less to influence. That would make me cross that I'd wasted 6 months investing in herbal medicine and getting nowhere but backwards, ie, I used to have pretty much textbook 28 day cycles before mc. Having said that, I am still on a grapefruit a day and robitussin as of yesterday because that combination seemed to give me far more ewcm last month than I've had since last December. Running far more consistently this month and hope I have the courage to continue with it after ovulation, I know it would help me obsess less. Last month's help from DH with post-O temps went a long way to breaking my obsession with FFF so hopefully I will be less concerned about my temps in the next 2WW - whatever............

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie, I actually reused my cups, I know your not supposed to but I think that's more for af reasons, I made sure it was properly sanitized and clean every time.
My OH didn't mind at all, I think he felt that he was helping the cause by holding me in position while I inserted it. On a weird note, it was also the first month we 'finished' using missionary as I'd read that doggy style was better for getting the sperm closer to the cervix, clearly that's a bit of a myth!!
Your chart looks very steady, sure you will get your highs next day or two, it's on a downward trend x


----------



## Spoomie

Has Sam been eaten by a polar bear.............?


----------



## Miss_C

penguin mafia kidnapped her!!!


----------



## Shelley71

*Glowie:* Thanks for the info! I will definitely look into Maca, if I need to. I am for sure going to temp as soon as AF is over, and I'm going to set my CBFFFM (love it!) tomorrow morning. Once I start to get high readings on it, I'm also going to buy some CB digi OPKs. 

*Spoomie: *I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for a 31 day cycle!! It's the third shortest cycle since coming off BC last October. I had one 19 day cycle, followed by a clockwork 28 day, and then that stupid 60 day cycle and now 31. I really hope that the 60 day was a fluke because of my surgery coupled with our upsetting discussion about not seeing a FS. 



OMG, I reallllllly would love to get pregnant this cycle. I'm a teacher and it is the perfect month for me to get PG. I would deliver in April, I have 34 days of sick leave built up and I'd have all that time PLUS summer vacay next year to stay at home with a baby. I'm going to change my attitude about all of this and try not to worry about O, until I know for sure there is something TO worry about. Maybe a PMA will help!


----------



## LLbean

Sam is Alive, she is having a very romantic trip and is barely checking in...so far all looks good, lets see what she reports!


----------



## LLbean

Shelley71...I'm right there with you!!!

Kind of hoping the psychics were right!!!!!

FXd!


----------



## samiam

Okay girls! It's another BFP on the cheapie test (20miu)! :happydance: I am in the middle of nowhere and cannot get another test until we head into town this afternoon. We spent all night talking and laughing and didn't go to sleep until 3 am, so it was a late start. We're now getting ready to head in, but I'm calling it 
:bfp:!!
So shocked and happy that I don't know what to say. :happydance: OH is smiling even more than he was at the start of the weekend and we just are having such a fantastic time. 

Secret ingredient is definitely laughter. But I will post my info about maca and preseed and instead cups once I'm back in AZ on Monday.


----------



## Reb S

Sam - OMG!!!!!!! SO EXCITED! Please, please get up bloody early. 
Glowie - you sound really good and positive xxx
Shelley - glad she showed up, although it's weird saying that. 
Evening all, from Provence! It's lovely and hot here and we're staying in a really nice house, with a pool and a fabulous view but I miss my OH and Jasper-dog already and although I've kind of given up at the moment, I'm very aware that I'm about to O and won't be HOME. No spermies for me this month. Oh well, helps relieve the obsession!
Anyway, waiting with baited breath for Sam, but it's looking pretty damn good x


----------



## Shelley71

*LL *- Here's to a GREAT cycle for both of us! We're only 3 days apart!

*Reb* - It is SO weird to beg for AF, but I really needed it to happen now if, in fact, I wasn't PG. I don't think I could have mentally handled another 60 day cycle. 
*
SAM SAM SAM!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Reb S

Sam - THIS IS FOR YOU!!!! :holly:


----------



## Spoomie

AAAaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! So so happy Sam. Laughter, that's what I've been missing the last 6 months, but doing much more this month, appreciating what I have as opposed to feeling sorry for myself about what I don't have. You, on the other hand, are always positive and I'm so pleased for you. Keep laughing xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Sam, so pleased for you.....we needed some good news around here.

I'm going on holiday tomorrow so after today I'm hoping to come back to some more bfp's!! Still got to tell my mother in law what's happened later on tonight as she's been in holiday for two weeks and didn't want to ruin her holiday.


----------



## Morgans19

Sam FANTASTIC x


----------



## Morgans19

Hi ladies. It's great to read some positive news again. Im a bit concerned about Cbfm. Day 6 yesterday. Was up really early as I was away for day so I switched on Cbfm within time range, flashed day 6 and asked me for a stick. I didnt have any old ones so just put monitor away again. This morning day 7 switched it on, it's not asking for a stick. Have I buggered it up now :-(.


----------



## Shelley71

*Morgans:* I don't have an answer for you, but I'm using my CBFM for the second time this cycle. Maybe try their website for answers.

*Glowie:* Good luck tonight:hugs:


Well, I forgot to use my stupid FR FSH test on CD3 today!! Ugh. But, I'm considering using it tomorrow since the general consensus is that my "first" day of light flow (only required a few panty liners) really was spotting even though it was red. 

What say you? Does anyone have experience with these tests?


----------



## Reb S

Hi Shelley,
I was told it's the first day of real flow that counts and that's what I did. Maybe ask on a TTC thread, but I think there's a bit of a window anyway and that as long as they know which day it was between 2 and 5 it's okay. 
Morgans - sorry, can't help.
Glowie - have a GREAT holiday you really deserve it and I hope it's okay telling your mother-in-law. Lots of hugs x


----------



## LLbean

I was told by my Doctor that CD 1 is the day when you have to wear a pad ...so not spotting...red or not, so when you can not get away when a panty liner even, only a pad...FULL FLOW


----------



## Shelley71

Ok, well then that would make today CD2! I will use the test tomorrow. I don't have much faith in it, really - but it will be interesting to see what it says. In other words, I'm not going to get upset about the results because I'm fully aware that it is NOT the same as a doctor's test.

I'm still on track to do the CBFM, temping and digi OPKs. I am determined to have a GOOD month until I see a for sure result that I am not Oing. I intend to believe that I will O, and that the one month was a fluke. So, take THAT ovaries!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sam, good good news, keeping my fingers crossed this is the one!!

Glowie, sorry you have to go through it all with the mil, :hugs:

Keep up the positive attitudes, ladies! There will be more bfps soon, I know it.


----------



## samiam

Got a BFP on the FRER this morning, so I guess it's really true!! :thumbup:

Now, how to remain calm. I am sort of feeling a bit panicky already about the possibility of another loss. Going to go to the doc either tomorrow or Monday to get levels of hCG and progesterone (just in case the progesterone caused the last loss). And then I guess all I can do is try to laugh as much as I can with OH and breathe and relax, right? I'm sad to be away from OH for the next few weeks. I don't know what happened, but we really fell in love with each other all over again two weeks ago and this weekend was one of the loveliest times we've ever had and then to end it with the BFP. . . well, parting was truly bittersweet.


----------



## Reb S

Sam, that's so nice to hear. So happy for you x


----------



## truly_blessed

Wonderful news Sam :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Your words about your OH made me tear up :cry: 

Congratulations on your pregnancy Sam.

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Sam I can not say enough how happy all of that makes me feel...YEY!!


----------



## Morgans19

Lovely news Sam it really is - so chuffed for you both.

Panic over day 8 and CBFM asked me for a stick this morning - got a high - OPK is negative, only day 8 I know but I am fretting this month for some reason! Im actually starting to wonder if I can keep going on month after month, getting really very despondent :-(

I am vag temping this month to see if I get more accurate results - got to get up 15 mins earlier in the mornings to do everything!!


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies. Well, the work load is over for a couple of weeks - I'm just chilling and trying to replenish my energy levels. Have just completed 3 6 day weeks and they are exhausting. All you get to do on your day off is the washing! 

So very happy to read Sam's news. Congratulations I am over the moon for you. And what a lovely time you had with your OH, you're falling in love all over again bought a little tear to my eye too. :cloud9:

Glowie - glad to see you hanging in there, you are one amazing lady. I see you're getting ready for your holibobs. Me too, I've found myself with a couple of weeks out so I'm off to Portugal on Thursday evening with OH - we're only going for 5 days but that's better than a poke in the eye with a short sharp stick! I can't wait.

Inkdchick - I'm coming to the end of the 2ww so am also able to cross everything for you. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie, I know you've gone off on hols but my chart got all confusing today and I was relying on you to be the voice of reason! Ok, still getting Low CBFFFFM readings which is not like previous months, still getting low temps so I know I haven't ovulated (but a huge uncharacteristic dip this am?), totally snowy white OPK this eve and CP possibly moved from low to medium (but I'm really rubbish at reading CP, so not sure about that one), starting to wonder if this is going to be an annovulatory month for me.....? I've abandoned all my herbal medicine and vitamins this month and had dreams of getting the perfect 14v14 day cycle now I'm au naturelle, whatever!!! Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Glowie, I know you've gone off on hols but my chart got all confusing today and I was relying on you to be the voice of reason! Ok, still getting Low CBFFFFM readings which is not like previous months, still getting low temps so I know I haven't ovulated (but a huge uncharacteristic dip this am?), totally snowy white OPK this eve and CP possibly moved from low to medium (but I'm really rubbish at reading CP, so not sure about that one), starting to wonder if this is going to be an annovulatory month for me.....? I've abandoned all my herbal medicine and vitamins this month and had dreams of getting the perfect 14v14 day cycle now I'm au naturelle, whatever!!! Any thoughts ladies?

Spoomie: I'm no expert, but I would say that you're going to O later this month because your temps didn't drop off that much when you got the hag and so your body is just now dropping down to below coverline temps. I'd say look back at last month's low readings and pretend you are on day 10 or whatever that temp dip day was then (at work and trying to type this fast before leaving, or else I would look back and be more specific). Does this make sense?


----------



## Reb S

Hello all, from Provence.
Morgans - I'm sorry you're struggling with it all. So am I. I've practically given up at the moment, but then you read about a BFP like Sam's and you think, maybe there's still hope. There IS still hope! Don't panic about the CBFFFFFFM or temping - just keep BDing!!! x
Nise - lovely to hear from you! Sorry you've been so busy and enjoy your much needed break. Fingers crossed for the end of your 2 WW. Another BFP would suit us all.
Spoomster - if you look through the charts for pregnancies, you'll see that loads and loads of people get pregnant on a long cycle. I'm sure your body is just getting ready to drop that eggy x
Missing my OH and doggy. Huh. I love Provence, but I want to go home! x


----------



## samiam

Ladies--There IS still hope!! Don't give up! I had months where I wanted to just hide in bed and cry and give up. But you cannot give in to the bad thoughts in your head. Just know in your heart that it will happen in the right time and it WILL happen! :dust:

Oh and keep this in mind. I NEVER EVER got a peak on the CBFM or a + on an OPK. So those things are not the be-all end-all that they claim to be. Temping and CM were much more reliable signs for me.


----------



## Shelley71

Awwww Sam, what an awesome thing for you! I'm sooooo happy for you!


AFM: I went ahead and did the FR FSH test today and it came back as normal range. I'm not too excited though, as I've heard from others that they got a normal on those and abnormal from the Doc. I just wanted to use it, I think. LOL

Still waiting to AF to check out. I'm starting to think she's already on her way out. I can't believe it, so I'm not getting my hopes up too much. Before BC, 6 years ago....my cycles were 28 day clockwork and no more than 5 days start to finish. Mostly 4 days. So, OMG, I am hoping beyond all hopes that MAYBE I'm getting back to normal.


----------



## Spoomie

Quiet on here tonight, I miss you all, this thread is a staple of my evening! Anyhow, thought I'd share a couple of little anecdotes for you to ponder on this long and winding road and think about whether you rreeeaallllly WANT to be an older Mummy.......quotations from my beautiful boy, 2 years and 10 months:

Mummy, I love you the best. 
My response: Oh, really, but Daddy loves you very much too and that might make him sad to hear you say that.
Yes but Daddy's face is veeeery spiky (unshaven Daddy this morning) and you're only a little bit spiky..........The joys of being an older Mummy, I was reminded of my Nan at this point!!!

Also:

Mummy, how do you do that?
What?
Make your forehead go all stripy.
That's just because I'm old sweetie............

:haha::haha::haha:


Wouldn't change a thing, I'd have enjoyed it all far less 20 years ago :winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: I'm no expert, but I would say that you're going to O later this month because your temps didn't drop off that much when you got the hag and so your body is just now dropping down to below coverline temps. I'd say look back at last month's low readings and pretend you are on day 10 or whatever that temp dip day was then (at work and trying to type this fast before leaving, or else I would look back and be more specific). Does this make sense?

Thanks Sam. You are spot on; if I pin last month and this month a day apart on FFF chart overlay, the trajectory is almost identical. Will just see what the next couple of days brings, but I am trying to chill about it, and partially succeeding!

And Reb, thanks for your vote of confidence - ovulating on cd14 is sooooo last season :haha: And please don't give up......x

Glowie and Reb, hope you're having a fab holiday but more than that, I hope you're not reading this!!! :haha:


----------



## Reb S

Hi all,
It is quiet on here at the moment! Where's Miss C gone?!
Shelley - great news re your day 3 tests, are you going to have them confirmed by Dr or just relax and go with your own results?
Spoomie, hoping your O turns up soonish. I'm not on holiday! I'm working in France for a month, but when I say working, I'm living in a villa in a village in the foothills, driving into Aix every night to play a 3 hours opera and that's it...not a bad gig! Except I miss OH and Jasper-dog :(
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## LLbean

Wow that does sound like a nice job Reb...need help? hehehe

On another note...does anyone else think my chart is strange this month? Maybe it's the diet... I am also getting frustrated with the TTC thing (emotional) I was more relaxed before but now I am edgy, ready for it to happen already!!!!!!!!!!! So ready it makes me cry...for no reason!

ugh can't wait for diet to be over so I can go back to eating like a normal human being LOL..2 more weeks then at least I can have more of the same... 3 weeks to add nuts and dairy  so looking forward to that! and 4 weeks for all to be back ...YEY...that is unless I get pregnant before then in which case all bets are off...maybe that is really going on, I need to be pregnant so I have permission to eat hahahaha


----------



## samiam

Reb:  It is very quiet on here at the moment! I bet you are missing your OH and your doggie!

Spoomie: Glad to help. I thought that's what I saw in your two charts. :)

AFM: Blood test results came back at normal hcg levels. I'll have a uterine lining ultrasound scan and then I'll be put on progesterone supplements on Thursday. I'll probably also have another set of blood tests just to see if the levels are doubling as expected. So far so good. And I even felt sort of green around the gills this morning!


----------



## LLbean

Oh Sam how EXCITING...so so SO happy for you...YEY!!!


----------



## Miss_C

Hi everyone, sorry been a flat out few days with the expo and the job interview and now both Jake and I are sick.

speaking of weird charts - erm what's mine up to - can you implant early!! TWW is driving me mental.


----------



## LLbean

Miss C, wait to see if it dips tomorrow...maybe the Clomid is doing something...mine is the one taking a nose dive for ya hahahaha


----------



## samiam

LL:  I think that your temps are coming down to where they should be before you O. They were awfully high there for the first week after AF. Do you think it has anything to do with your diet injections? Also, do you eat organic stuff, or regular stuff? Sorry you are feeling emotional. That's so fricking hard!

Miss C: I'm missing what you're finding so odd about your chart. It looks nice and high in terms of temps. Maybe you're just not used to the shape of it because it's clomid-influenced. What do you think?


----------



## Miss_C

samiam said:


> [Miss C: I'm missing what you're finding so odd about your chart. It looks nice and high in terms of temps. Maybe you're just not used to the shape of it because it's clomid-influenced. What do you think?

can;t respond in our FB page for some reason - grrrr


my chart has a good biphasic pattern for sure, could it have been an early implant and the spike is what is following or is that just a levelling off post O now and I am waiting for another dip and rise!! I HATE THE TWW all rational and reasonable thought goes out the window, I even did a search on FFF to see hpt's and charts positive at 6dpo which is just plain silly!!

It's just very very different to any of my other charts even those I was on soy which is supposd to be the same as clomid.

I started using a free trial of hormonal forecaster and it has me oing 2 days later!! wtf I hope not!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

:hugs: for those in the TWW right now. Hope it gets better soon. 

I don't read the charts because I never used them and don't understand them.


----------



## Miss_C

LLbean said:


> Miss C, wait to see if it dips tomorrow...maybe the Clomid is doing something...mine is the one taking a nose dive for ya hahahaha

yours is loking like a nice gear up to O LL. My FS says that around the 36.4C is the best temp for pre O not sure what this is in F but I do know it is at the lower end. Combine the estrogen, fsh and lh and they all reduce the bbt.


----------



## Shelley71

*LL and Miss C:* I've only charted one month really, so I don't know how to read them critically, but I hope you guys get them worked out and we get some BFPs!!

*Reb:* I'm just going to be happy with the results for now, but I'm also not putting too much faith in them. I've heard over and over that even a good result can't be trusted on those. Since I'm getting back on track after that 60 day cycle, I'm just going it alone this month to see if I O. If so, I'll give it more time before calling the doc. 

*AFM: *I can't believe I'm saying this, but I "think" AF is DONE! If so, this will be the shortest AF I've had in 6 years!!! My old AFs were always 4 to 5 days at the most, so this is SUPER promising for me. I never thought this would happen again, so I really hope it's the beginning of normalcy for me again. I won't be surprised to have a little residual AF tomorrow, but it would be great if there's none. 

Now, I just can't wait to get started on the CBFM and temping again! All I need is an O!:thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Morning all,
Glad to see things perked up after I went to bed!
Miss C - sorry you and Jake are ill, hoping you both get better very soon. Your chart looks nice and stable to me - I agree with Sam. I know what you mean about the 2ww. I feel SO much better now that my thermometer is 700 miles away! All I can do is count the days.
LLbean - the diet sounds pretty extreme - I'm sure that's what's making you feel emotional. Good luck with it and I hope it's over soon!
Shelley - here's hoping for a normal cycle for you x
Quick copy and past- aha - ciarhwyfar - I'm loving watching your weeks tick by! 28 weeks already! Yippee!
Sam - good for you to be so proactive, I'm delighted everything is going so well x
AFM, not even sure what day I'm on, will have to check my ticker. Missing my dog, OH coming out TOMORROW!!!!! yippee. Off to the local cafe to sit under the plane trees with a croissant and a bowl of coffee...!


----------



## samiam

Yikes. Woke up with an incredible feeling of dread. I took my temp and it's a bit low and I just have this bad feeling that I am going to lose this one too. Feeling completely sick and run down and just overwhelmed with worry. Doc's appointment is tomorrow, but I don't know. Bad gut feeling. :nope:


----------



## LLbean

Sam...get busy, go get a mani/pedi, get some flowers, go to a movie, anything that will get your mind off the baby right now. I'm sure the crazy hormones are messing with your head. BREATHE and hang in there


----------



## samiam

Eli--Off to work here shortly, which will distract me (that is, if there's anything going on there). I was lying in bed this morning wishing I didn't have to go to work, but now I think that being there is better than being here worrying all day. I DO feel completely hormonally emotional. Just hope it's that baby sending out the hormones. Fxed. . .


----------



## LLbean

Sam it is, try to relax and enjoy your day. Tomorrow you should get some peace of mind from the doctor


----------



## Shelley71

Sam - I agree, throw yourself into your work. A temp drop could be any number of things. :hugs:


AFM: I think it's true - AF is GONE!! I can't believe it! I had a four day AF. I will NEVER EVER EVER take BC again for as long as I live. I never did take it (both exes had vasectomies) until I was single 6 years ago. It was the WORST thing I've ever done to my body, I swear. I was on 4 or 5 different kinds because each one made me sick in some way, and my periods became longer and longer. Sometimes, depending on the pill, I bled for 2 or more weeks, even. Two of them gave me 3 week long headaches. Ridiculous. 

I'm just so excited that last cycle was 31 days and now this cycle, I had a 4 day AF. I'm sooooo hopeful that this means the BC nightmare is finally out of my system since stopping it last October. Maybe now, my O will be back too???


----------



## pip7890

Sam, I know it is hard but, to add to what I said on FB, you need to stop temping. It was the best bit of advice I got post :bfp:. You are gorgeously pregnant and your body is doing amazing things so try and relax and let it get on with it. 

Great idea re a bit of pampering btw. We could all do with some of that. 

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Pip: I will stop temping. It's freaking me out and frankly, that's the last thing I need right now. 

Changed my doc appt to this afternoon, so I should have some _good _news later and will be able to settle down. (Note the PMA here. I'm working on it.)


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Ladies,

Thats me totally feeling down again now, letter in from the SF clinic. My hormone profile shows a rise in my follicle stimulating hormone which would be consistent with a reduced ovarian reserve. OH bloods also elevated suggesting a degree of testicular resistance!!! Now have another appointment on 1st August. I have to have repeat bloods done on next period to see if they have returned to normal or if they are continuing to rise. I am totally peed off tonight, could just run and hide :-(


----------



## Morgans19

Hope all ok Sam x x


----------



## samiam

Morgans: UGH. I'm sorry that you got those results. :hugs: What is the next step for you guys?


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sam, relax and waiting to hear about your appointment.

Pip, glad to see you. How are things going with you?

Morgan, that really, really stinks. I hope you have better results next time. Do you have a plan for next step?

Reb, Thanks!! I think I am getting into the worst of it for the symptoms this pregnancy but at least all of the unexplained bleeding seems to be gone so I will take the aches and pains. They at least have purpose. :winkwink:

Shelley, Glad to hear that your cycles seem to be getting back to normal. I won't take hormone based birth control either. Then again, mine are always out of whack so they don't need help. Fingers crossed this means you will be on the BFP list by Autumn.

Hope I didn't miss anyone. :hugs: :dust: and positive thoughts to all.


----------



## Morgans19

I don't know next step! Bit anxious. Think I'll try calling nurse tomorrow. Off out tonight with a friend. I'm kinda pleased to be out tonight. Just had text from glowie. She's ok but a bit tired. To be expected. I'm sure she will be back next week ready to tackle life again )


----------



## samiam

Glad to hear that Glowie is doing well. And Morgans, enjoy your night out!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Glowie, I know you've gone off on hols but my chart got all confusing today and I was relying on you to be the voice of reason! Ok, still getting Low CBFFFFM readings which is not like previous months, still getting low temps so I know I haven't ovulated (but a huge uncharacteristic dip this am?), totally snowy white OPK this eve and CP possibly moved from low to medium (but I'm really rubbish at reading CP, so not sure about that one), starting to wonder if this is going to be an annovulatory month for me.....? I've abandoned all my herbal medicine and vitamins this month and had dreams of getting the perfect 14v14 day cycle now I'm au naturelle, whatever!!! Any thoughts ladies?

Spoomie: I dunno. Looks like you ARE going to have a good cycle this go round. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

so finally starting to get some EWCM... so things are gearing up... feeling better now LOL


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> Glowie, I know you've gone off on hols but my chart got all confusing today and I was relying on you to be the voice of reason! Ok, still getting Low CBFFFFM readings which is not like previous months, still getting low temps so I know I haven't ovulated (but a huge uncharacteristic dip this am?), totally snowy white OPK this eve and CP possibly moved from low to medium (but I'm really rubbish at reading CP, so not sure about that one), starting to wonder if this is going to be an annovulatory month for me.....? I've abandoned all my herbal medicine and vitamins this month and had dreams of getting the perfect 14v14 day cycle now I'm au naturelle, whatever!!! Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> Spoomie: I dunno. Looks like you ARE going to have a good cycle this go round. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Sam, O wise and patient friend :flower: Panic averted for a while. 

Re: freaking about your temps, stop temping is the best advice (Pip I think?). Check out my chart of August 28th; I had a couple of drops that freaked me out in the early weeks and was a slow learner waking up to the fact that temping was not reassuring me, rather causing me distress. I finally stopped at 43 dpo :dohh: Give yourself a break and stop.....you have known while ttc that temping won't influence the outcome every month and you know that it won't affect the outcome of the pregnancy either. It is not helping you. I know that pretty much all of us have had the misfortune to suffer mc, but its biggest legacy is that it robs you of the joy in your next pregnancy. Don't let it do that to you. I pray so so hard that a healthy 9 months lie ahead for you and your baby but all we ever have is the moment NOW and you need to determine to savour the fact that your baby is tucked up inside and is busy growing right now, please God. You are so amazingly positive and focused that I know you can do it :hugs: xxx


----------



## Miss_C

twinny your chart is looking nice, a bit of wcm coming in and low pre o temps - all look very nice indeed!

yes Sammy put the thermometer away, it doesn nothing other than tell you your temp it means NOTHING!!! Stress hormones are bad for you and bubs so stop it! Enjoy it and talk to bubs and tell him/her what's going on today and how you are feeling etc, make that boind strong and sticky.

Mine is still shooting for the stars - so very different from my other charts - ah well all we can do is wait and see.


----------



## LLbean

Miss C ....yours going up and mine continues to go down LOL...what on earth?:wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> twinny your chart is looking nice, a bit of wcm coming in and low pre o temps - all look very nice indeed!
> 
> yes Sammy put the thermometer away, it doesn nothing other than tell you your temp it means NOTHING!!! Stress hormones are bad for you and bubs so stop it! Enjoy it and talk to bubs and tell him/her what's going on today and how you are feeling etc, make that boind strong and sticky.
> 
> Mine is still shooting for the stars - so very different from my other charts - ah well all we can do is wait and see.

Twinny

Your chart looks sublime, particularly in overlay! Great to see your temps up over 37, does Clomid do that or is it something to get excited about? 

Are you still managing to love life with your beautiful boy? I am trying and think I may be achieving a balance and a peace that have eluded me for a while now, regardless of the ttc outcome. My monastic lifestyle has slipped a bit which is making me feel better I think. Having said that, my version of a hedonistic lifestyle is half a glass of wine with my supper and a frothy coffee on the weekend!!! Please God it continues after ovulation, I'd love to feel stable again! xxx


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Miss C, wait to see if it dips tomorrow...maybe the Clomid is doing something...mine is the one taking a nose dive for ya hahahaha
> 
> yours is loking like a nice gear up to O LL. My FS says that around the 36.4C is the best temp for pre O not sure what this is in F but I do know it is at the lower end. Combine the estrogen, fsh and lh and they all reduce the bbt.Click to expand...

just looked it up and 36.40 is 97.52F...I am way below that now..today was 35.90C (96.63F)


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> Miss C ....yours going up and mine continues to go down LOL...what on earth?:wacko:

Wow, LLB, that's quite some temp drop you've got there! It must be something in the air - maybe a lunar thing or something! - as my temps this month also seem to be falling further than before. I wondered if it may be because we discarded the duvet in favour of a sheet for a couple of nights due to hot weather here, though it seems to be more of a sustained pattern for me. I don't know?!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Aunt Flo is knocking at the door, she should arrive Friday!:happydance: I am happy because we can start TTC.

D~


----------



## Reb S

LLbean and Spoomie - you're a pair of popsicles!! Don't worry, I'm sure you're both just gearing up to the most massive O ever x
Miss C, keeping my fingers crossed for you - your temps are good, just one week to go x
Sam - I can only say what everyone else has - don't panic. Just enjoy being pregnant now as there's nothing to lose from NOT enjoying it. x
Morgans - sorry you had bad news - don't forget that hormone results only indicate ovarian reserve - they don't say you haven't got ANY eggies left x
DymeDiva - glad you're getting ready to go!
To our pregnant friends, Pip and Cianfwhrflkdjflskfjafar - (sorry, can't paste your name cos you're on the previous page!) it's so great to see your days and weeks ticking up, so glad you're both doing well x
Can't wait for Glowie to get back from her holiday and I'm glad she's ok x


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: Thanks. You're right. :flow:

In fact, ALL of you are right. No more temping. Just bonding and rest and positive thoughts. Thank you ladies. You do keep a girl sane! :hugs:

So. Appointment showed a lovely thick uterine lining and the outline of a sac (both very good things). I have another scan set for July 21st and should see the heartbeat then. :) I've been put on progesterone supplements (to support the corpus luteum or whatever it is) until the placenta takes over. So those start tonight. I feel much much calmer and saner. And exhausted. It'll be a nice early night for me and the bean this evening. And I think we'll both sleep really well. Love to you all. :kiss:


----------



## Shelley71

Yay Sam!! I'm so glad to hear it!


----------



## Reb S

That's great news, Sam. Keep up with those positive, calm thoughts.
Spoomie - way to go girl! Loving that huge, lovely temp. leap. TOLD YA!
How's this for not being positive? I had a horrible dream last night, that'd we'd decided to do the iVF and it was almost time for the trigger shot, but I got the date wrong and primed the needle 36 hours early. I panicked, called the nurse who said it was too bad, you can't get another shot of that stuff, you'll just have to use it now although it'll mean your eggs are really old by the time of egg collection. Then she said, I don't know who persuaded you to do IVF with your poor quality eggs anyway.
Huh. Even my brain subconsciously thinks I'm not going to succeed...:nope:


----------



## Miss_C

ohhh Reb piggin dreams, however I did read somewhere that the meaning is the opposite, ie dream of a death it means a new birth etc. so it means that you will be right on time with the needle and the eggs will be platinum quality!!

Speaking of weird dreams, I had one last night and I NEVER dream. I dreamt I was pregnant with 7 that's right SEVEN and we were being told to "selectively reduce" and there was one that was set apart from the rest and was much smaller and they said that was one to start with and I was saying no that's the first one to save!!!


----------



## Reb S

Yey Miss C - I like your dream interpretation! I ate cheese last night - did you?! Temps looking good x


----------



## samiam

I'm miscarrying. I don't know what else to say, but I wanted to let you know.


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> I'm miscarrying. I don't know what else to say, but I wanted to let you know.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
I truly hope you are wrong Sam


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> I'm miscarrying. I don't know what else to say, but I wanted to let you know.

Bless you my darling, really hope you're mistaken. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> That's great news, Sam. Keep up with those positive, calm thoughts.
> Spoomie - way to go girl! Loving that huge, lovely temp. leap. TOLD YA!
> How's this for not being positive? I had a horrible dream last night, that'd we'd decided to do the iVF and it was almost time for the trigger shot, but I got the date wrong and primed the needle 36 hours early. I panicked, called the nurse who said it was too bad, you can't get another shot of that stuff, you'll just have to use it now although it'll mean your eggs are really old by the time of egg collection. Then she said, I don't know who persuaded you to do IVF with your poor quality eggs anyway.
> Huh. Even my brain subconsciously thinks I'm not going to succeed...:nope:

Hi Reb I hate that we can't even escape the torment in our dreams. I hope Miss C's right and that it means the exact opposite. Keep the faith, though I know it's hard, and with poor Glowie, now Sam's mc, it really begins to feel like we're truly up against it. Let's try to stay positive.

AFM, yes, big temp rise today, but now I'm confused. It was also the first Peak day on CBFFFM and I got my first + OPK this afternoon, AND I have got ovulation pain for the first time this cycle as I type, so I can only think that the HUGE rise this am was because we've abandoned the sheet in favour of the duvet again last night - hot spell over for us in England! Definitely, definitely didn't ovulate yesterday.


----------



## Miss_C

Sammy I am praying with everything that the doc is right and the dream is not yet over. Hugs hugs and more hugs.

Interesting temp dive today for me, hoping like mad it goes up tomorrow!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Sam~

I hope you are wrong but I send love and prayers either way.:hugs::hugs:

D~


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> Sammy I am praying with everything that the doc is right and the dream is not yet over. Hugs hugs and more hugs.
> 
> Interesting temp dive today for me, hoping like mad it goes up tomorrow!!

ok now THAT can totally be an implantation dip! Lets go back up temps!!!


----------



## Miss_C

LLbean said:


> ok now THAT can totally be an implantation dip! Lets go back up temps!!!


https://www.emofaces.com/en/emoticons/f/fingers-crossed-emoticon.gif

how can I make today go fast and then sleep all night to take my temp in the morning!!!

How can I be so excited about this and feel such total devastation for Sammy, what a roller coaster I am on today.


----------



## LLbean

Believe me, I'm on it with you!


----------



## Miss_C

LL I reckon you should take your temps out that you did whilst AF was here as they will be all over the place when bleeding and may have an effect on your coverline. I never start temping until witch as left the building and normal hormonal balance is restored. Minimal estrogen when menstruating so no temp lowering hormone to regulate things if that makes sense?


----------



## Reb S

Sam, I really hope you are wrong. Lots of hugs and tell us how you are xx


----------



## Morgans19

Sam thinking of you, I really hope all is ok with you x x


----------



## Morgans19

Hi, I tried the nurse but she hasnt bothered to return my call! I am just feeling so helpless again. CBFM gave me a peak this morning day 12, slight temp drop, but OH was already off to work so just need to hope Im not too late - need to have a shagathon all weekend now!!! Ill try an opk later too.


----------



## samiam

I'm on day two of bed rest and progesterone. So far, I don't think the bleeding is slowing down (which is what is supposed to happen if this treatment is going to do anything at all). No tissue has passed, but lots of blood. So I think it's not long now. I'm resigned to it now. Just hoping it goes quickly. :cry:

Thanks for your thoughts and wishes.


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Sam

Pip x


----------



## Shelley71

OH Sam, I am so so sorry. It sounded like all was well after your appointment. Take it easy; hopefully it will ease up. I am thinking about you!!


----------



## Morgans19

Sam,

How are you? Been thinking about you :kiss:


----------



## Shelley71

Just checking in.

*Sam:* I hope things are ok with you. :hugs:


*AFM: *Weirdest cycle ever. I got some EWCM late (11pm) on CD6 and once in the AM CD7. CBFM finally asked for my first stick of the cycle this morning (CD9) and I immediately got a HIGH reading. I was shocked. CM is watery as of now and cervix is high, but medium soft, and partially open. 

I say it's weird because last time I charted, I got NOTHING. Nada. And now, it seems like everything is turbo charged and happening sooooo early. I'm temping again, but only have a few days to judge from, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Reb S

Good luck, Sam, you're doing everything you can xx Let us know how you go


----------



## Miss_C

temp went up again today but it's still not triphasic chart, 3 days to go until AF is due - did a ic test this morning but nothing but a bfn, have been reading that frer's and even cb digis are chucking up results sooner than ic's at the mo, mine are 10miu so if there was anything there it would show by now right?

I know all the usual not over till the witch gets here etc but what are your honest thoughts? You know me I donlt need a false hope cheersquad.

Thanks ladies I have one more cycle until what would have been my due date and I am getting desperate.


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> temp went up again today but it's still not triphasic chart, 3 days to go until AF is due - did a ic test this morning but nothing but a bfn, have been reading that frer's and even cb digis are chucking up results sooner than ic's at the mo, mine are 10miu so if there was anything there it would show by now right?
> 
> I know all the usual not over till the witch gets here etc but what are your honest thoughts? You know me I donlt need a false hope cheersquad.
> 
> Thanks ladies I have one more cycle until what would have been my due date and I am getting desperate.

Twinny, it's so difficult to know. Wouldn't dream of giving you false hope and I'm sure I'm only stating the obvious......The negative test is obviously not a great sign, but your chart is going up, which has to be a good thing at such a late stage? I know that at this point I always think, tomorrow's temp will tell me for sure, and then it never does :nope: 

I recall with a sick feeling in my stomach the desperation as the EDD approached for me. Willing that last cycle to be the one is heartbreaking and exhausting. However, I can also say (and you totally won't get this right now) that there was also a sense of relief once it had passed. It was perhaps that I had been living in a little bubble of trying to restore what I had lost before that dreaded date arrived, in an attempt to make the whole nightmare less real. Now I am far less obsessed, still focused and desperate to be pregnant again but also have a glimmer of the fact that I can and must get on with my life as it is NOW. I have wasted the past 7 months being so depressed and spreading my misery around my family which I can see now is incredibly damaging for us all. I started my counselling just a few days before the EDD and the timing of that was 'perfect', is continues to be really helpful. Twinny, I pray with all my heart that you know only joy by your due date and that your experience is very different to mine, but I can sense your panic as the EDD approaches and I just wanted to share my experience with you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Sam

We miss you. Praying you are managing to keep your head above water :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie - I completely agree with your comments about due date - Miss C, don't panic, but keep quietly hoping x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Spoomie - I completely agree with your comments about due date - Miss C, don't panic, but keep quietly hoping x

Thanks Reb

I didn't want it to sound negative but wanted Miss C to know that life can and will go on. Hope you're chilling in Provence. Opera and a month in Provence, sounds close to heaven x


----------



## Reb S

Hmm, would be heaven if I wasn't sharing a house with 2 people I don't like very much! Oh well, OH is here and I've just done something very naughty to him...:blush: 
:haha: Sorry for that - just thought we could do with a giggle as there's lots of sadness around xx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Hmm, would be heaven if I wasn't sharing a house with 2 people I don't like very much! Oh well, OH is here and I've just done something very naughty to him...:blush:
> :haha: Sorry for that - just thought we could do with a giggle as there's lots of sadness around xx

Dread to think.....:winkwink::winkwink:

Yes, lot of sadness and it feels as though we are all retreating a bit, this task is just too dam big sometimes. Glowie and Sam were our beacons of hope latterly and their losses remind us of the enormity of what we're trying to achieve :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

I'm sure Sam wouldn't mind me updating you guys. It's not all over yet she is still a bit hopeful, the bleeding had stopped yesterday and she has a docs appointment on Thursday. It has only been blood with no tissue matter so little Sametta may still be clinging on in there.

AFM I'm getting that low down stingy ache now think witchy may be making an appearance on schedule, scant cm but cp is still quite soft and high but ever so slightly open fully expecting temps to drop again tomorrow and cervix to firm up and drop down. Ah well FS appointment Tuesday for next planning steps.


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - great news about Sam, I'm keeping my fingers so crossed it's getting tricky to play the operas! 
Hoping that you're wrong about AF - your temps are still high; but glad you have the appointment to look forwrd to on Tuesday.
Spoomie - it does feel as though we are all retreating a little. I guess we've been on this thread for many months - with, as it says, up and downs. My downer is that OH and I had a chat about whether or not to do IVF today - he says he's 70% against, not because we might fail, but because he thinks he's too old now. Hmmm. He doesn't say that when we're trying naturally, maybe he's actually afraid we'll succeed. Anyway, the chat isn't over yet and I'm still a bit ambivalent myself. What do you guys think? x


----------



## pip7890

That's positive news for Sam. Fingers crossed she and Sametta can get through this and an uneventful healthy 8 months is ahead for them both.

Reb, how old is your OH? Mine will be 46 by the time this baby arrives and he doesn't see himself as too old. Age is just a number after all....!

:dust: for you all ladies.

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Keeping positive thoughts for Sam.

Reb, don't know how old the OH is but I will be 43 just days after this one gets here. Maybe he is just feeling more uncertain about assisted as it is something different? I am sure the two of you will decide what is best for you. :hugs:

Miss C, I am sure that little Ziggy will be back just as soon as possible. I hope it is very soon.

Spoomie, you are there with a bit of good advice when needed. I know experience gave it to you but then, all good advice comes that way doesn't it? :hugs: Try not to let the sadness take you over again and glad you are getting some peace.

Pip, keep up the cheering section. You always seem to know what to say as well.


----------



## Missy

Hi All,
I haven't been here for a while. Sam I do hope everything turns out to be OK for you x.
It's exactly a month today since my MMC and and I haven't had AF yet but we've started bd'ing again today. I've just taken voluntary redundancy from work which I'm very happy about and I've decided that I'm just going to NTNP now. I might taking a sneaky check of my CM and position but that'll be it. I'm going to try to chill and enjoy my time at home with DD and see what happens. That's what I'm saying this week anyway :)


----------



## Spoomie

Missy said:


> Hi All,
> I haven't been here for a while. Sam I do hope everything turns out to be OK for you x.
> It's exactly a month today since my MMC and and I haven't had AF yet but we've started bd'ing again today. I've just taken voluntary redundancy from work which I'm very happy about and I've decided that I'm just going to NTNP now. I might taking a sneaky check of my CM and position but that'll be it. I'm going to try to chill and enjoy my time at home with DD and see what happens. That's what I'm saying this week anyway :)

Ha ha :haha: I like it Missy. Good attitude, but I love the way you qualify it with that's what you're saying this week!!! I can totally relate to that.


----------



## Missy

Haha!! Yeah, I should add that I'm saying some prayers too so not totally leaving it to 'chance' :)


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, that is great news that Sam may still be in the running, thanks for sharing that with us.

Reb, sorry he's not 100% in favour. I wonder if he feels too old because he feels jaded by the whole experience? (we all know that feeling!) I believe that if you were successful then parenthood would leave him (and you) physically tired, like any new parents, but emotionally rejuvenated and recharged. When I was pregnant with my DS a colleague told me about a friend of hers who had had 3 children in her twenties and then a further child at 40. She told me that her friend found it sooo much more tiring at 40, to which I replied with a smile that luckily I didn't have her experience of having a child in my twenties so therefore would find it much easier to deal with because I had nothing to compare it to! Also, my IVF friend I told you about a couple of weeks back was 44 (and OH too) when her son was born and she has more energy and joie de vivre than ever before. I think he's just afraid. If you decide you're in favour of it then try to share something of this perspective with him and see what he says?

Ciarhwyfar (I really wish your name was Sue or Jo! :haha:) thanks for the vote of confidence. I really want to try to keep this good feeling going instead of sinking into the sadness if/as and when AF next arrives. Not sure I'll make it but I know I'm getting better in between so I believe it's somewhere around the corner.

AFM....following on from above, I am trying to live in the moment a lot more, when I remember! Both my counsellor and reflexologist are helping me. Speaking of reflexology - AMAZING! I fell asleep tonight while she was working on me. Obviously I'd love it to have ttc implications but the general sense of calm and wellbeing helps me to glimpse something of my former self, and I miss my happy self soo much. I decided that having quit the herbal preparations and vitamins this month has been very beneficial. It has helped me to obsess less as I don't have the reminder of my predicament 3 x a day when I take my tincture and vitamins. I was just loading on more and more stuff as I read about it and now feel able to start a new regime next month. I definitely need EPO as my ewcm was scant in the run up to ovulation and I now have a cold so maybe the vitamin C and zinc would be good to put back, along with a prenatal vitamin. Will see how long my natural luteal phase is and decide whether to put the B Complex back in too. I'm hoping to make ttc an aspect of my life as opposed to the sole purpose of it because I've established now that my state of mind since the mc has never been conducive to conception anyway so I need a new approach that will increase my chances and make my life happier too. Sorry to go on.....


----------



## Spoomie

Missy said:


> Haha!! Yeah, I should add that I'm saying some prayers too so not totally leaving it to 'chance' :)

Amen! Throw one in for me too! I am somewhat backslidden these days but I am from a strong Christian family and know I have other family and friends who are praying for me too x


----------



## Spoomie

Also, forgot to ask.....I know that Glowie and Sam are the resident experts but I would value some thoughts on my chart. FFF has my O day as cd14 because of a temp spike to 36.65 which fell back the following day. I am convinced I O'd on cd15 because of CM, CP, ovulation pain, + OPK and Peak CBFFFM!!! I think my high temp on cd14 was a fluke because we slept with a duvet after previously sleeping with only a sheet, and if I fake it to a lower temp then FFF puts my O at cd15. Confused! Not that it really matters, I know but I'd like to hear some opinions x


----------



## Shelley71

Spoomie said:


> Also, forgot to ask.....I know that Glowie and Sam are the resident experts but I would value some thoughts on my chart. FFF has my O day as cd14 because of a temp spike to 36.65 which fell back the following day. I am convinced I O'd on cd15 because of CM, CP, ovulation pain, + OPK and Peak CBFFFM!!! I think my high temp on cd14 was a fluke because we slept with a duvet after previously sleeping with only a sheet, and if I fake it to a lower temp then FFF puts my O at cd15. Confused! Not that it really matters, I know but I'd like to hear some opinions x

I was JUST looking at your chart and thought the same thing, but because of the temp spike, I didn't know what to think. I think I might have the same problem today with my temp for exactly the same reason - WAY too hot when I woke up because of the comforter.


----------



## pip7890

I like that you have a cold Spoomie. Less resistance to any fertilised egg trying to find a new home! 

Got my fingers crossed. 

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

pip7890 said:


> I like that you have a cold Spoomie. Less resistance to any fertilised egg trying to find a new home!
> 
> Got my fingers crossed.
> 
> Pip x

Thanks Pip, the thought had crossed my warped little mind. I am a huge advocate of that school of thought, I mentioned on here to Glowie a few weeks back cry:) that I was on 16 antibiotics a day attempting to recover from pneumonia when I got a + for my DS in December 2007. I truly believe that the body can 'miss' the fertilised egg/foreign body while fighting infection, so I'll definitely be sleeping with the window open and hoping to extend my cold at the very least to a chest infection! :haha:


----------



## Spoomie

Shelley71 said:


> I was JUST looking at your chart and thought the same thing, but because of the temp spike, I didn't know what to think. I think I might have the same problem today with my temp for exactly the same reason - WAY too hot when I woke up because of the comforter.

Thanks Shelley for taking a look, there is camaraderie in confusion! I will repay the favour and stalk your chart over the next couple of days x


----------



## pip7890

I'm afraid I can't offer any helP with charts. I only charted for 2 months (after my miscarriage).

Pip x


----------



## Morgans19

I would say 15 too Spoomie looking at OPK results, youve well covered it this month - I am same, a little confused until crosshairs appear - I think I OV day 13 yesterday. Monitor back to just high today and negative opk. OPK was light positive Friday night, strong pos yesterday and was certainly getting some OV pains. I need my pal Glowie back to give me her words of wisdom  She is home tomorrow


----------



## Reb S

Hi guys and thank you all for your wise words - OH is nearly 48...he thinks it's too old. I will show him your post, Spoomie, on another day and see what he makes of it. I love that we would be physically exhausted but emotionally rejuvenated! What a nice way to put it. I think part of it is the age, the other part is that our miscarriage chance is so high and he doesn't want to put either of us through that again. Maybe he just feels too old to start from the beginning and change everything so much. I'm not sure.
Anyway - hope all you chart-confused people are ok - I can't help at all there, I'm afraid, although it's the first month I haven't temped for about 18 months! 
Can't wait for Glowie to get back, or to hear from Sam.
Missy - I hope you're recovered from your MMC xxx and lots of hugs


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Spoomie said:


> Thanks Pip, the thought had crossed my warped little mind. I am a huge advocate of that school of thought, I mentioned on here to Glowie a few weeks back cry:) that I was on 16 antibiotics a day attempting to recover from pneumonia when I got a + for my DS in December 2007. I truly believe that the body can 'miss' the fertilised egg/foreign body while fighting infection, so I'll definitely be sleeping with the window open and hoping to extend my cold at the very least to a chest infection! :haha:

Just to let you know, I had a cold in December and got my BFP in January so positive thoughts on that one. :laugh2:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: Based on your temps and your other signs, I'd say cd 15 or even cd 16. 

AFM: Well, I started bleeding again this morning. And then it stopped, again. I have no idea what to think. I won't see the doctor again until Thursday, but I honestly no longer feel pregnant and I think it's safer to assume that I'm not any more. :cry: I'm really stunned and sad and exhausted and I think I may take a week or so to gather myself and then we're going to try to move forward as best as we can. Thank you so soo soo much for all of your lovely thoughts and prayers. You ladies are the best support a girl could ever have. I'll be stalking your charts silently and I will be back. :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Sam, I really hope that you end up with good news. I'll be thinking of you. You'll be missed, while you're regrouping, but you should definitely just take time for you whatever the outcome may be. 

Please take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

You are all so wise and kind! FFF has moved my O day from cd14 to cd16 this morning. I still don't agree with her! Will reply in greater detail re: other posts later. Thanks for taking time to read and reply xxx


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: Based on your temps and your other signs, I'd say cd 15 or even cd 16.
> 
> AFM: Well, I started bleeding again this morning. And then it stopped, again. I have no idea what to think. I won't see the doctor again until Thursday, but I honestly no longer feel pregnant and I think it's safer to assume that I'm not any more. :cry: I'm really stunned and sad and exhausted and I think I may take a week or so to gather myself and then we're going to try to move forward as best as we can. Thank you so soo soo much for all of your lovely thoughts and prayers. You ladies are the best support a girl could ever have. I'll be stalking your charts silently and I will be back. :hugs:

Thanks, O resident expert, see my post re: FFF changing her mind! Sam, I am so so sorry that things appear to be going the wrong way. You are such a positive person and I know that you will be back to fight another day. We all miss you and look forward to your return. Be kind to yourself xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Sam, I really hope, for once, that you're wrong. A friend of mine bled throughout her first tri, so it's not over until you know it's over. I understand the need to prepare for bad news, though and am thinking of you xxxx
Shelley - I love your avatar picture!
Spoomie - I woke up this morning thinking that we should do the IVF and would succeed. Odd. x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Sam, I really hope, for once, that you're wrong. A friend of mine bled throughout her first tri, so it's not over until you know it's over. I understand the need to prepare for bad news, though and am thinking of you xxxx
> Shelley - I love your avatar picture!
> Spoomie - I woke up this morning thinking that we should do the IVF and would succeed. Odd. x

Reb, I'm so happy. I was thinking about you all around the supermarket this am and was going to post back about your OH's concerns. It is his 'job' to try to protect you (both) from the disappointment of what happens if the IVF doesn't work. My counsellor was explaining that a man's view is that things must be fixed (very Mars and Venus if you've read it) and your OH may thing that not trying at all is protecting you. After the trauma (physical and emotional) of our mc, my DH's first response was never again, whereas I thought quick, we must get back to work asap to be pregnant again. Acknowledge his fears, even though he probably doesn't realise he has them. Hope that makes sense, sorry to dash x


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny....bugger, just looked at your chart. I reeeaaalllly wanted it t go the other way. Try to stay happy, focusing on what is good in your life. I do hope that doesn't sound trite, I'm just thinking back to our posts last week when we were so positive about our little ones . xxxxx


----------



## pip7890

A big group :hug: to you all.

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

OMG I am seriously deranged, I have been trying to find a positive in my temp drop this morning, found a twin chart that is identical to mine!! just need a temp jump back up tomorrow!!! Although that one has +ive test at 10dpo and I am now 11 - aarrrggghhhh step away from the computer back away!!


Anywhoo off to bed now, FS appointment in the morning hopefully ok news on my AMH results and dp's SA and find out where we go next. 1st round of clomid didn't work so see what he says............


----------



## LLbean

Sam.... all I can say ....:hug:


----------



## Morgans19

Sam, Take care and please dont stay away too long x


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, would love to join you all if that is ok...I'm 42 will be 43 in dec have 4 children and have been trying to concieve since really august of 2005 and just feel alone I have taken soy, and now i'm taking false unicorn root and have had alot of psychic readings that have come and gone and just feel heartbroken...


----------



## Reb S

Hi Frogger, of course you can join and welcome! It's good to know you're not alone on the journey. I have been TTC for about 3 and 1/2 years so I know where you're at. I think there's also a really good soy thread on the board somewhere, so have a look for that too x
Miss C - good luck with FS - here's hoping your AMH results are much better than mine!
I'm having a weird crisis with OH at the moment - he's been looking for a job for about 2 years now, but never really seems to pull the stops out. I suddenly feel like I've lost patience - I think it's because of the IVF issue and not getting what I want. I want him to be galvanised about life, and passionate about jobs and children - and he's just not. I think I'm losing respect for him, help....I've never felt like this before.


----------



## Miss_C

ladies I am sorry this is a me post entirely.

AMH 1.1

devastated - he said it was done twice cos it was so low, but he finds that puzzling because I have a 2 1/2 year old and only just recently was pregnant despite the loss. Despite all my charts being biphasic he needs to make sure I am actually ovulating so did a progesterone test today but I am 2 days out from witch so probably not worth anything. Have to make an appointment to have an ultrasound to have my tubes checked probably late next week has to be when I stop bleeding but before cd10. Do another 50mg cd3-7 of clomid this month and back to see him on 2nd August. At which point he will plan the way forward but all he kept saying was we need to be agressive, injectable stimulation IUI and probably IVF.

Devastated devastated devastated, I reckon I could get DP to go with the IUI but I don't think the IVF. We have both always sad no to IVF if it doesn't hapen naturally then it's not supposed to happen but now I am staring down the barrel of no sibling for Jake I feel like I would sell my right arm and left tit to achieve it. The only thing I know for sure I wouldn't do is donor egg.

On the upside semen analysis all normal, 56million with 46% motility and 4% abnomal

now I have the guilt that it is all my fault and why couldn't my wonderful man have met a younger woman able to give him all the family he wants.

Yes we have Jake I would die in a heartbeat for him but he is so special he deserves to have a sibling, a playmate someone to have when D and I aren't here any more etc etc etc.

Now I feel more than ever ziggy was our last chance and maybe those wings were their way of saying goodbye.


----------



## Reb S

Hi Miss C, I'm so sorry about your AMH results. The only consolation is that if you check out the Lister fertility clinic IVF results, live birth rates are no different in AMH levels until they hit at least 15...the AMH is relatively new and I've heard they're not even sure exactly what it means...
I know what you mean about IVF - I've been there, wondering whether to go again, and OH says I keep moving the goal posts. It's a very difficult decision and very good luck to you both as you think about it all. And don't forget - you've had Jake and you had Ziggy for a short time, so it's still possible. x


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> ladies I am sorry this is a me post entirely.
> 
> AMH 1.1
> 
> devastated - he said it was done twice cos it was so low, but he finds that puzzling because I have a 2 1/2 year old and only just recently was pregnant despite the loss. Despite all my charts being biphasic he needs to make sure I am actually ovulating so did a progesterone test today but I am 2 days out from witch so probably not worth anything. Have to make an appointment to have an ultrasound to have my tubes checked probably late next week has to be when I stop bleeding but before cd10. Do another 50mg cd3-7 of clomid this month and back to see him on 2nd August. At which point he will plan the way forward but all he kept saying was we need to be agressive, injectable stimulation IUI and probably IVF.
> 
> Devastated devastated devastated, I reckon I could get DP to go with the IUI but I don't think the IVF. We have both always sad no to IVF if it doesn't hapen naturally then it's not supposed to happen but now I am staring down the barrel of no sibling for Jake I feel like I would sell my right arm and left tit to achieve it. The only thing I know for sure I wouldn't do is donor egg.
> 
> On the upside semen analysis all normal, 56million with 46% motility and 4% abnomal
> 
> now I have the guilt that it is all my fault and why couldn't my wonderful man have met a younger woman able to give him all the family he wants.
> 
> Yes we have Jake I would die in a heartbeat for him but he is so special he deserves to have a sibling, a playmate someone to have when D and I aren't here any more etc etc etc.
> 
> Now I feel more than ever ziggy was our last chance and maybe those wings were their way of saying goodbye.

Miss C:  I'm confused. 1.1 AMH is in the US range for normal. Is it not in the normal range over there? Don't let guilt into your head. That won't help anything and it could hurt things. Reb is right. Those tests aren't perfect. They're just an idea about fertility, not the absolute. Take a deep breath and give yourself some time to think it all over. You're not out and I don't believe for a second that ziggy was your last chance. Not for a second. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hi Sam, how's it going? x


----------



## Morgans19

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies, would love to join you all if that is ok...I'm 42 will be 43 in dec have 4 children and have been trying to concieve since really august of 2005 and just feel alone I have taken soy, and now i'm taking false unicorn root and have had alot of psychic readings that have come and gone and just feel heartbroken...

Welcome Frogger - they are a lovely group of girls on here. :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

Hi Reb: Thanks for asking. Very depressed about it today, but I guess that's normal. Back for blood tests tomorrow and then to the doc on Th. He's going to try and figure out why this keeps happening to me.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Frogger. We wish you hadn't had to find your way here, but welcome aboard our geriatric ship!

Reb, sorry to hear your OH's lost his way a bit. It sounds as though he's going through a midlife crisis - don't wish to sound flippant. Seriously, he sounds jaded and a bit beaten down by life, and that can do strange things to men I think. They won't cry and rant like a (typical) woman would, just simmer away and retreat (more Mars and Venus for you!!!) I know it's hard because it feels like all this stuff is happening predominantly to you, but try to give him some tlc and affirm him as the man in your life - would you believe me if I told you I'm actually a feminist (not exactly Germaine Greer, but a woman who knows her mind at least)?! Hopefully then, he'll rise to the challenge of supporting you and your wishes, instead of feeling threatened xxx

Twinny, you are so so in my heart. A temp rise today, but a negative test :cry: I can 'hear' your words, they sound exactly like my feelings before the due date. I'm sure you're sick of hearing me draw that comparison, but I can sense your panic and desperation. I know that, for us, the desire for a baby is tied up with the desire for a sibling, adding different emotions to the pot. I had an FSH test done after the appointment with the GP where I felt my DH sold me down the river a couple of weeks ago. It came back as 13, I know that's not good news. I haven't bothered to go back to the GP for her to reiterate her previous pessimistic summary of our situation, it doesn't matter to me what she thinks, I will carry on trying. However, if I had discovered that a couple of months ago, I would have completely fallen apart. Now, I am more philosophical and think, ok, it's not impossible, I can only do what I can do, and I can only keep doing it until I grow tired of doing it. I try to tell myself that surely sometime in the next year (or so!) I can muster one decent egg that can remember to do what it is programmed to do? For now, there is still a slight chance because I am ovulating and capitalising on that - less than a year ago I had almost given up after 6 months of trying and the next month was pregnant. So who knows? I had considered paying for an AMH test too but decided against it; it won't change how I go forward so I feel it's a waste of my time, money and too emotional distressing. I really don't mean this to sound as though it's all about me, I just hope that as our situations are so similar by sharing my feelings I can help, you know as well as anyone on here just how low I have been since my mc. Had it not been for my beautiful boy, I dread to think where I might have gone with all my sadness. BUT, I soldiered on because there was no alternative, and the sadness is slowly, slowly reducing. It still gets me, but I am far better able to see the glass half full scenario of my life, as opposed to the glass half empty. Hold on to the fact that you have been pregnant twice since 2008 and there is no reason why it won't happen again. Who knows what your levels were then? You didn't know and you weren't stressed about it! I often wonder whether I would have approached ttc at the age of 39 for my DS differently had I known just how slim the medical profession thought my chances were!!! Hope this helps and that you're not swearing into cyberspace at me. Lots of love and peace to you sweetie xxx

Samiam, great to see a post from you, sorry life is so hard at the mo. You will get through and you will find a way to pick up the mantle again, because the prize is so great. Sending you lots of uplifting vibes xxx

:hugs: to everyone else xxx


----------



## Shelley71

Sam: Good to hear from you - I have my fingers crossed that you'll get good news. I refuse to count you out yet!

Frogger: Welcome to the board - it's an awesome group here.

Miss C: So sorry about the news. :hugs: I don't know anything about levels yet, I'm still resistant to getting tests done. I agree with the others though, you have a young son, and you had Ziggy - surely that's a sign that it IS possible. 

AFM: Nothing major to report. I got my 4th day of high readings on the CBFM today. Temps seem to be steady, but I had to discard one from the other day because I woke to a super hot room and it really skewed my chart. Used a CB digi OPK yesterday and got a negative, so I'm not going to use them again until I get a peak on the monitor. I have 6 more, but don't want to waste them.


----------



## Morgans19

Glowie - we are missing you, come back soon!


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> I would say 15 too Spoomie looking at OPK results, youve well covered it this month - I am same, a little confused until crosshairs appear - I think I OV day 13 yesterday. Monitor back to just high today and negative opk. OPK was light positive Friday night, strong pos yesterday and was certainly getting some OV pains. I need my pal Glowie back to give me her words of wisdom  She is home tomorrow

Looks like FFF agrees with you on cd13 Morgans. Glowie will be proud of your analysis :haha:


----------



## samiam

Okay enough. I've had it with feeling like shit. I've made a decision today to stop feeling bad about this and to embrace the knowledge that OH and I are clearly fertile because we have fallen pregnant now twice in a fairly short time. In fact, since my cycles have gone back to normal (May), we had one cycle where the timing was off, and one cycle where it wasn't (June) and we got pregnant in the June cycle. So I AM going to do this. The doctor is going to figure out what the hell is wrong with me and we're going to have a fricking baby. So there. And sitting around feeling sorry for myself and sad (although understandable) is not going to help us get there, so I am strapping on my best (fake at the moment) positive attitude and going to try to get through this that way. 

(I feel a bit better having said all of that. I did read somewhere that deciding to be happy can actually make you happy. So now I am going to watch a few funny shows with OH and try to actually _feel_ happy instead of just saying it.)

Oh. And I almost forgot. Thank you ALL for being so kind and so caring. It's largely because of you that I am able to be so brave and so optimistic about this very confusing and often painful journey. I cannot thank you enough. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Okay enough. I've had it with feeling like shit. I've made a decision today to stop feeling bad about this and to embrace the knowledge that OH and I are clearly fertile because we have fallen pregnant now twice in a fairly short time. In fact, since my cycles have gone back to normal (May), we had one cycle where the timing was off, and one cycle where it wasn't (June) and we got pregnant in the June cycle. So I AM going to do this. The doctor is going to figure out what the hell is wrong with me and we're going to have a fricking baby. So there. And sitting around feeling sorry for myself and sad (although understandable) is not going to help us get there, so I am strapping on my best (fake at the moment) positive attitude and going to try to get through this that way.
> 
> (I feel a bit better having said all of that. I did read somewhere that deciding to be happy can actually make you happy. So now I am going to watch a few funny shows with OH and try to actually _feel_ happy instead of just saying it.)

Go Sam!!!!!

I love this fighting talk, it is what we know and love you for. Keep focusing on the fact that you have been pregnant twice in a short space of time and WILL do it again, AND go all the way. Reminding yourself that you are fertile is true; I keep hanging on to the fact that one of our GPs told me I must be pretty fertile to have fallen pregnant four times in my life (just clumsy that I have lost three of those babies :nope:) and believing that helps me to keep the faith! I was also thinking about your cycles a few days ago but didn't want to post on it and appear insensitive: your cycles were all over the place a few months back but last couple have been much more stable and as this was an earlier loss (would still be amazing if you discovered baby is still hanging on) it will have caused far less disruption to your cycle than your 12 week loss. I believe you'll be back where you want to be very soon. I was pregnant with DS only 7 weeks after a 6 week loss. And I totally get your point about deciding to be happy - I've very nearly convinced myself of it a number of times now! I know it will follow and become a reality if we live as though we are happy. You are amazing and you can do it sweetie xxx :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> Okay enough. I've had it with feeling like shit. I've made a decision today to stop feeling bad about this and to embrace the knowledge that OH and I are clearly fertile because we have fallen pregnant now twice in a fairly short time. In fact, since my cycles have gone back to normal (May), we had one cycle where the timing was off, and one cycle where it wasn't (June) and we got pregnant in the June cycle. So I AM going to do this. The doctor is going to figure out what the hell is wrong with me and we're going to have a fricking baby. So there. And sitting around feeling sorry for myself and sad (although understandable) is not going to help us get there, so I am strapping on my best (fake at the moment) positive attitude and going to try to get through this that way.
> 
> (I feel a bit better having said all of that. I did read somewhere that deciding to be happy can actually make you happy. So now I am going to watch a few funny shows with OH and try to actually _feel_ happy instead of just saying it.)
> 
> Oh. And I almost forgot. Thank you ALL for being so kind and so caring. It's largely because of you that I am able to be so brave and so optimistic about this very confusing and often painful journey. I cannot thank you enough. :hugs:

=D&gt;\\:D/=D&gt;\\:D/:yipee::yipee::yipee:\\:D/=D&gt;\\:D/=D&gt;


----------



## pilotbaby

Hi everyone,
I would love to join this group if its ok. I am 43 and have been ttc for 14 months so far. I could really use some support from others going through the same thing.


----------



## Spoomie

pilotbaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would love to join this group if its ok. I am 43 and have been ttc for 14 months so far. I could really use some support from others going through the same thing.

Hi pilotbaby. Welcome aboard. I too am 43 years old/young. As I said to Frogger earlier, sorry you find yourself here but you've come to the right place as you'll clearly see if you scroll back a few pages. The support here is phenomenal; I've never posted on a forum until I found this site, and particularly this thread, but I feel genuine support and encouragement from my 'friends' here as well as being able to pick up ttc advice of what has worked for others. I hope we can do the same for you.


----------



## Reb S

HURRAH FOR SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pilotbaby, welcome x
We have two new friends today - great news.
Spoomie - thank you for your wise words re OH. I will keep loving him hugely! x


----------



## Miss_C

woo hoo new friends - did they pass the initiation? 

thank you ladies I don't know where I would be without you. We had a great chat last night (great nookie session too!!) and we are not making any decisions now until we have to. We have managed to scrape the money together for the HSG next week, ftb advance and skipping a couple of advance payments on electricity etc. If test shows some blockages that get cleared with the test then gonna go hell for leather and bonk like rabbits this cycle, cutting out all caffeine and sugar etc and just do 100000000000% everything we can and then go from there.


----------



## Shelley71

*YAY Sam!!!! *Way to have a PMA! You will get there, and you're right - you CAN get pregnant! Of course, like I said earlier, I'm still holding out hope for you! :thumbup:

*Miss C: *You sound better, as well. Having a plan is great, now go get 'em!

Welcome Pilot!


----------



## Miss_C

Doc just called me, progesterone was at 5 which he says was very low and I said well I am spotting today so period should be here smack dab on time tomorrow and he said oh well that's good news then I am pretty certain you ovulated then!! Encouraged me about the HSG next week and said do lots of baby making after as the tubes will be nice and clear after the procedure and hopefully the clomid this time will help mature a nice healthy egg.


----------



## Shelley71

Miss_C said:


> Doc just called me, progesterone was at 5 which he says was very low and I said well I am spotting today so period should be here smack dab on time tomorrow and he said oh well that's good news then I am pretty certain you ovulated then!! Encouraged me about the HSG next week and said do lots of baby making after as the tubes will be nice and clear after the procedure and hopefully the clomid this time will help mature a nice healthy egg.


Sorry about the low progesterone, but SUPER YAY for the doc telling you about the clear tubes and giving you good hope that BDing plus Clomid is promising!!


----------



## samiam

Miss C: Low progesterone right before your period is a good thing. And I'm so pleased that you're getting the HSG. I think you have the perfect attitude and I bet you get your BFP with this attitude!


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

It's so good to see some fighting talk back on here. You ladies rock! 

The fertility doctors just want to focus on what can't happen but if you look around there is evidence of just what can happen. Granted the odds for it happening are diminishing but there's still a chance and that one could be you!

I wish you all :dust: 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies I'm back :thumbup:

Probably going to take me a long time to catch up :coffee: so I'll probably just go with the flow and catch up as I go along.

Here's a :hugs::hugs: for you all...especially Sam :winkwink:

And :flower: to the new ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

GLOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome back you have been sorely missed x
Miss C - Fantastic x
I love you girls!


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, glad you sound much more positive about stuff and a way forward.

Glowie, welcome back, hope you had fab hols xxx


----------



## frogger3240

thanks ladies for your warm welcoming here it means alot to have others that are in the same boat to share my ups and downs with. May I ask how many children you already have I have 4 and want as many as the good lord will bless us with ...:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Frogger... I have only one so far...she is 20

BTW who is the one that predicts for you? wonder what she sees for me


----------



## Reb S

Wow, Frogger - that's good going! I have been TTC no 1 for too many years now...


----------



## frogger3240

Reb S said:


> Wow, Frogger - that's good going! I have been TTC no 1 for too many years now...

i have had my struggles to get them well for my first child it took us 3 1/2 years to get my first one then when he was 6 months old found out I was pregnant with my 2nd one and then nothing for 6 years and then my 3rd child came and the when he was not even 6 weeks old found out I was pregnant with my little girl so they are 10 months apart and now been trying since august of 2005


----------



## Reb S

Good grief! What a journey you've had! Anyway, huge welcomes x


----------



## frogger3240

LLbean said:


> Frogger... I have only one so far...she is 20
> 
> BTW who is the one that predicts for you? wonder what she sees for me

I have had alot of predictions from different psychics and some have already been wrong for me..

Gail ~ wrong (I have had like 4 different readings from her and been wrong)
Sandra ~ wrong
Suzanne ~ she was wrong for june but gave august for another month
CHeri ~ March Boy

I will have to get a list together and share it with ya who all I have had its been alot


----------



## frogger3240

Reb S said:


> Good grief! What a journey you've had! Anyway, huge welcomes x

thanks for your welcome...hope its ok and no one doesn't feel uncomfortable with me having 4 children


----------



## frogger3240

sending you all lots of babydust your way and lots of prayers for you to get your BFP's...


https://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz346/Ragen_Nelson/TTC/babydust2.gif 
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z177/SydneySpider/praying.gif


----------



## frogger3240

have any of you been using herbs or having any kind of natural healing like reiki, theta, quatumn, or crystal healings


----------



## pip7890

Hi Frogger

The common denominator within this group is that we are trying to or have conceived despite our geriatric label given to us by the medical profession. Some of us have children who are toddlers, teens or even twenty-something! Some have no living children but many angels. 

This is a lovely group. There is no judgement just tremendous support. After all, we all have the same thing in common. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## frogger3240

pip7890 said:


> Hi Frogger
> 
> The common denominator within this group is that we are trying to or have conceived despite our geriatric label given to us by the medical profession. Some of us have children who are toddlers, teens or even twenty-something! Some have no living children but many angels.
> 
> This is a lovely group. There is no judgement just tremendous support. After all, we all have the same thing in common.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Pip x

thanks:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

frogger3240 said:


> i have had my struggles to get them well for my first child it took us 3 1/2 years to get my first one then when he was 6 months old found out I was pregnant with my 2nd one and then nothing for 6 years and then my 3rd child came and the when he was not even 6 weeks old found out I was pregnant with my little girl so they are 10 months apart and now been trying since august of 2005

Wow Frogger, that's quite an achievement, particularly numbers 3 and 4!!! Breastfeeding is the way to go after number 5, nature's contraceptive :haha:

My story is 2 mc (10 and 6weeks), one beautiful boy who will be 3 next month (conceived at 39, born at 40) and a further mc last November at the age of 42 (12 weeks). Trying desperately for a sibling..... Re: your other question about herbs, I saw a herbalist for 6 months after my last mc and I'm pretty sure she went some way to rebalancing me (physically, not mentally!!! The ladies here do the latter) but I gave up last month as I found the 3 x daily tincture was only reminding me of what I didn't have, too much of an emotional strain. Now have a nagging concern that maybe it WASN'T helping after all as my follicular phase became pretty short (when I'd always been a 14v14 day gal previously) and I've just had my longest follicular phase now that I'm no longer taking it! Confused. I've also started reflexology again a month ago, something I haven't done for a couple of years but which feels really great.

A big welcome x


----------



## frogger3240

Spoomie said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> i have had my struggles to get them well for my first child it took us 3 1/2 years to get my first one then when he was 6 months old found out I was pregnant with my 2nd one and then nothing for 6 years and then my 3rd child came and the when he was not even 6 weeks old found out I was pregnant with my little girl so they are 10 months apart and now been trying since august of 2005
> 
> Wow Frogger, that's quite an achievement, particularly numbers 3 and 4!!! Breastfeeding is the way to go after number 5, nature's contraceptive :haha:
> 
> My story is 2 mc (10 and 6weeks), one beautiful boy who will be 3 next month (conceived at 39, born at 40) and a further mc last November at the age of 42 (12 weeks). Trying desperately for a sibling..... Re: your other question about herbs, I saw a herbalist for 6 months after my last mc and I'm pretty sure she went some way to rebalancing me (physically, not mentally!!! The ladies here do the latter) but I gave up last month as I found the 3 x daily tincture was only reminding me of what I didn't have, too much of an emotional strain. Now have a nagging concern that maybe it WASN'T helping after all as my follicular phase became pretty short (when I'd always been a 14v14 day gal previously) and I've just had my longest follicular phase now that I'm no longer taking it! Confused. I've also started reflexology again a month ago, something I haven't done for a couple of years but which feels really great.
> 
> A big welcome xClick to expand...

thanks for your welcoming me to here nice to meet you to...I'm truly sorry aboutt he mc's that you have had but truly happy that you have a little boy I know its hard to keep going I know for me it is with my age and so on but its like there is always something in my mind that comes up and says Patty you need to keep going God open the door for me to want more he will bring me through it and praying that in the end he will bring me and my family another baby. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that you will be getting your BFP soon hun. I have tried soy, vitex, false unicorn root and also done the progesterone cream sometimes I just want to stop it all and leave it all in God's hands but then I think ok maybe I should help by doing my part but anyways sorry don't mean to rant on I'm just happy to be here with you all and share your ups and downs and also help you through this hard journey of ttc. I have never tried reflexology I might have to check into that. I'm currently having reiki healings done so we will see how it goes this cycle...and again thank you for welcoming me here...:hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

hi frogger and welcome :flower: i am 43 years young i have 6 children ages girl 23 boy 21 boy 20 girl 14 girl 3 and boy coming upto 1 i have also had a mc in may at 10 weeks ,i have just decided to try instead cups and ov test sticks ,my last pregnancy that ended in mc i did the ov sticks and took prenatals for the first time in my life ,i got pg on that combination ,i have just bought the instead cups and ov sticks on ebay today and am on cd2 luckily my cycles seem pretty much the same as they were b4 the mc at 28/29 days per cycle, i have never tried anything else herb wise or anything ,i have heard of false unicorn root but not looked it up on this forum ,i hope you enjoy this group as the ladies here are of great support and advice and although i don`t post very often have found them to be really supportive and give the pma a great boost so i`d just like to say thanks ladies :thumbup: and also welcome to pilotbaby :flower:


----------



## frogger3240

maryanne67 said:


> hi frogger and welcome :flower: i am 43 years young i have 6 children ages girl 23 boy 21 boy 20 girl 14 girl 3 and boy coming upto 1 i have also had a mc in may at 10 weeks ,i have just decided to try instead cups and ov test sticks ,my last pregnancy that ended in mc i did the ov sticks and took prenatals for the first time in my life ,i got pg on that combination ,i have just bought the instead cups and ov sticks on ebay today and am on cd2 luckily my cycles seem pretty much the same as they were b4 the mc at 28/29 days per cycle, i have never tried anything else herb wise or anything ,i have heard of false unicorn root but not looked it up on this forum ,i hope you enjoy this group as the ladies here are of great support and advice and although i don`t post very often have found them to be really supportive and give the pma a great boost so i`d just like to say thanks ladies :thumbup: and also welcome to pilotbaby :flower:

thanks for your warm welcoming to the group also...everyone seems lovely..I'm sorry about your mc praying that you get your BFP this cycle..:hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

thanks hun im hoping you get your bfp too and every1 else als :dust:


----------



## maryanne67

frogger how many cycles or how long you been trying the false unicorn root


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Welcome ladies!!

This group is wonderful and supportive for pretty much every stage. I started here last November after an early miscarriage in February last year. Tested in January with my third, his second, planned final baby. My others are two girls 22 and 3 next month.

If there is anything you want to know about, there is bound to be someone who has some experience around here.

Good Luck!


----------



## frogger3240

maryanne67 said:


> frogger how many cycles or how long you been trying the false unicorn root

i just used it this past cycle I'm going to use it again this cycle


----------



## Reb S

Afternoon all, it's another scorching day in Provence and OH has just gone home :( We've had a lovely time despite a few ups and downs and me working, and I shall miss him for the next 2 weeks. No BD for me this month, but maybe IVF if I can persuade him from his current stance. If we did it, we could start in 3 weeks....urk.
Hoping you're all well - Sam and Glowie, I've been thinking about you both and hoping you're both doing ok - Glowie, how was your holiday? Not too sad, I hope x
Sam - what's the news from you?
Miss C - I think I'm about to join you in AF - I haven't been temping but I recognise those unwelcome signs! This could be a good cycle for us, if you're HSG and I'm thinking about the IVF...if we decide to go for it...x
Cianfalerawlekrjfar and Pip - glad you popped in! You're both blooming - and blooming marvellous!
Frogger - I did herbs for about 6 months, but gave up because half my problem is the OH spermies and she never suggested treating him...
Pilotbaby - hope to hear from you again x


----------



## samiam

Hi Reb: Well, I have my appointment this afternoon. I had a blood test yesterday and will have an ultrasound today. So I'll know without a doubt what the story is this afternoon. I'm nervous, of course. This morning OH admitted to having secret hopes that the baby is somehow still in there fighting away and it made both of us a bit weepy. He's leaving tomorrow afternoon, so whatever happens, we're going to have tonight to deal with it and then I won't see him again until the 18th. So I know what you mean about being without one's love. It's so hard. 

Inre IVF: A fertility clinic has opened a new location and for the grand opening, they are having a drawing for a free IVF cycle. I, of course, have signed up for the drawing. I likely won't win and OH figures it's rigged, but I figured I might as well try, right? It won't be until after I get back from seeing OH in Seattle and, depending on my O time this cycle, I may be deep in the tww again. That would be Murphy's Law, right? Win the thing and find oneself already preg. One can only hope. . . 

Stay cool there in Provence. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I'm sending you lots of positive energy for your appointment *Sam*. I'm glad your OH will be around, even if briefly. You've had to go through so much physically alone recently, but I hope you know how much cyber support you have. 

Thinking of you too *Reb*. Whilst a cottage in Provence sounds delightful I imagine you are well and truly fed up by now. Hope the time passes quickly for you. 

:dust: to you all. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Oh blimey, Sam. All the VERY BEST xxxx Let us know asap if you can x
Thanks Pip! I'll make the best of it and come back with a fat tummy and a tan x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Oh blimey, Sam. All the VERY BEST xxxx Let us know asap if you can x
> Thanks Pip! I'll make the best of it and come back with a fat tummy and a tan x

Reb, nothing would give us greater joy that to hear that you've come back from Provence with a fat tummy :winkwink:


----------



## samiam

Okay--so the news is not good. But I don't need a D&C and he's been very pro-active and ordered loads of tests. One thing the Americans are good at is medical tests. Well, ordering loads of them, I mean. So we shall see. And he told me not to lose hope. He scoffed at the idea of 43 being too old and told me that he has patients who are 48/49 and preg and doing just fine. I like this OB/GYN much better than the fert doc. So now, if O will just cooperate and hold off until I see OH again on the 18th--he leaves tomorrow :( 

Thanks for being so kind and so lovely and supportive. I'll be okay. I will. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Hi Reb: Well, I have my appointment this afternoon. I had a blood test yesterday and will have an ultrasound today. So I'll know without a doubt what the story is this afternoon. I'm nervous, of course. This morning OH admitted to having secret hopes that the baby is somehow still in there fighting away and it made both of us a bit weepy. He's leaving tomorrow afternoon, so whatever happens, we're going to have tonight to deal with it and then I won't see him again until the 18th. So I know what you mean about being without one's love. It's so hard.
> 
> Inre IVF: A fertility clinic has opened a new location and for the grand opening, they are having a drawing for a free IVF cycle. I, of course, have signed up for the drawing. I likely won't win and OH figures it's rigged, but I figured I might as well try, right? It won't be until after I get back from seeing OH in Seattle and, depending on my O time this cycle, I may be deep in the tww again. That would be Murphy's Law, right? Win the thing and find oneself already preg. One can only hope. . .
> 
> Stay cool there in Provence. :hugs:

Sam, hope appointment was ok and not too painful for you both. I totally get your OH's dreams; after my last mc I was scanned to check for 'remaining tissue' and cried like a baby afterwards because I was convincing myself that they would say there was a second baby there and everything was looking good for him/her. I'm sure that being with your OH has been a comfort for you both, particularly important to have him with you for the appointment and I hope you are able to enjoy your last night together for a while.

Can you put our names in the draw too? Only in America I'm sure would there be a prize for a cycle of IVF!!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, our posts crossed over - didn't see yours before I posted. So sorry. However, I know you wouldn't underestimate the importance of having a Dr who is onside, and this one seems totally onside. I love him that he thinks 43 is no age at all - we may all be moving in with you en masse to visit his clinic!

Big hugs and thinking of you. Yes, you will be ok, we shall make dam sure of that xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Well witchy is here and she has a sharp carving knife with her this month and also sharp wind with the period poos are ensuing, OMG soooooooo bloody painful, I cried on the loo this morning and was trying not to cry as Jake was watching me. I called hubby to see if he could come home but he is in charge today so no chance. I just want to curl up in a ball and hide under the covers. ow ow ow ow.

I am also super cranky, I thought PMS was PRE menstrual not when it hits!! I wanted it to arrive this month cos I knew the dream again was over and want to get started on round 2 of clomid and the fast forward to Thursday and get the HSG and then bonk like rabbits.

VENT AHEAD - please don't anyone be offended but I have to get ot off my chest. 

My son goes to a christian daycare as despite not being religious myself - well not in the conventional way I do believe on a greater force but in a more spiritual sense in that it is inside us etc and it is controlled by love blah blah blah, won't try and explain it as it doesn't matter - he goes cos it is my responsibility as a parent to teach him everything, maths, writing, loving, manners and religions etc etc and he will then make his own personal decisions when he is able to and we can only make decisions based on what we know.

Anywhoo we have a real bond with his carer, she had him when he was in nursery when he started at 1 year old, he would visit her when he went into toddlers and now she has him again in junior kindy. He loves her and she is so so supportive of us always asks how we are going, cried with us when we lost ziggy and know she means it when she says she loves us and Jake, it is more than just a carer child relationship. But when we lost ziggy she said God knew something wasn't right and that God had better plans for Ziggy etc. Well then why send ziggy in the first place and cause so much pain and heartache and devastation. Why send a child to a mother that wants to be free and single and so kills that child, why send a child to someone that throws them off a bridge. Why not send a precious miracle to someone who truly wants and already loves that child and is just waiting to hold them physically as well as in their heart. Why take a mother away from a daughter at a time in her life when she needs her the most. I also said well if you believe you have any sway tell him he has one or 2 more chances to send us our baby his way or we take it out of his hands and go all medical on him and allow a doctor to play god.

Anyway there is no answer that will ever be right for this and I am the sort of person that simply cannot say that it is god's will and accept it. I have to know why, I have to know what I can do, I have to DO it. I am a fighter and will always be and will never simply "accept".

I don't post this as an opening for a debate or a discussion it's more I needed to get to off my chest and I love you ladies for allowing me to feel safe enough to do this and know I come from a good place.

If it helps you to believe then that is awesome, I sometimes wish I had that sort of faith and can leave things to trusting in something other than myself and what I have to do. I can't. Maybe somewhere down the track I will understand it more and will be tolerant of it and not have the reactions I do but until such time I do what I need to do to get by.

It's a bad coincidence that Miss Jo said the things to me that she did when she did and the lovely Frogger has joined us when she has and obviously has a strong faith and it has all blown up at me.

This is my place of refuge where we can vent and share and be free of judgement etc and just be people with no denomination, no colour, no race, nothing but our age and our dreams for and wants and desires and needs for a child, our beliefs etc make us who we are but we don't talk about them just support each other in more simple ways, as friends for each other on the same bloody difficult journey.

So I have a MASSIVE favour to ask - can we leave God or Buddha or Allah or whoever it is we turn to or pray to or don't for that matter at the door.

If I am wrong then please tell me, please don't hate me for it or go away because of it I am just one voice here and I also sometimes need to be told no you are wrong shut up and sit in the corner and I will, I will slap myself upside the head and then crawl back in and try and find another way forward.

Sorry I am rambling now.


----------



## samiam

Miss C: Yes. I couldn't agree more and brava to you for saying it. Having just lost another baby, I'm not feeling terribly charitable toward whomever/whatever is, or is not in charge of this mortal coil. Let's leave our own ideas of God/Allah/Buddha at the door. Because right now, those very ideas are hurting me and making me feel downright angry. And we don't need any more pain or anger. What we need is friendship, honesty, support and the kind of generous love that you ladies all give in here every day. And that, to me, is worth more than anything. :friends:

I'm so sorry that you're having a bad time of it. The image of trying not to cry in front of Jake brought tears to my eyes. But your HSG and your second cycle are going to bring you all kinds of possibilities. I can just feel it. :hugs:

Spoomie: I know, right? Only in America. . . I mean, it's kind of weird to enter a draw for such a thing, but hell, if they want to spend their money advertising that way, well, who am I to complain? As for my doc, he's a lovely older man who isn't high-tech at all. He's no fertility guy, but a guy who delivers babies and when I left today, he squeezed my hand and told me to promise not to lose hope. I think I may love him a little bit. OH says he understands. How could you not love a doc like that? Off to dinner with OH and a last night of cuddling for a week or so. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Sam, I'm sorry it's bad news and I think you're being amazing at how you're coping. I'm in love with your doctor too! 
Miss C - sorry you're having a bad time, but as Sam says - it's an interesting month for you coming up ahead and I think it's great that you have such a positive attitude - I'm sure it will work. As for God/Allah/Buddah, I am a non-believer, but I think it would be a shame to forbid all mention! I'm more than happy for people to pray for me if it helps them - or me! How about we just try not to make each other uncomfortable? Knowing BnB I bet there are Christian threads where people of faith can get support - here we can keep our focus on TTC over 40, which is blooming challenging enough!
AFM, period poos arriving, bloody grumpy - the witch is on her way.


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Sam, I'm sorry it's bad news and I think you're being amazing at how you're coping. I'm in love with your doctor too!
> Miss C - sorry you're having a bad time, but as Sam says - it's an interesting month for you coming up ahead and I think it's great that you have such a positive attitude - I'm sure it will work. As for God/Allah/Buddah, I am a non-believer, but I think it would be a shame to forbid all mention! I'm more than happy for people to pray for me if it helps them - or me! How about we just try not to make each other uncomfortable? Knowing BnB I bet there are Christian threads where people of faith can get support - here we can keep our focus on TTC over 40, which is blooming challenging enough!
> AFM, period poos arriving, bloody grumpy - the witch is on her way.

Reb: Again, you are right! There are Christian threads for support. I think what Miss C (and kick me if I'm paraphrasing you wrong, Miss C) was saying was exactly what you are saying, which is "let's not try to make each other uncomfortable," because it is hard enough being over 40 and TTC, esp after a loss or two. Sorry to hear about AF. She's never fun.

And I am willing to share my OB/GYN. I think he'd be THRILLED to have a few new patients with gorgeous English accents. He may even blush, a little, if I were to guess.

TONS of blood is being drawn tomorrow after fasting. So much so that the blood draw woman (with whom I've become fairly close by this stage) advised a night of drinking gallons of water. In addition to water, OH and I have had loads more wine than I've had in months and we're now considering naughty behavior as a way to "prime" his pump for what surely must be the most fertile month ever (coming soon to a screen near you on July 19th or later). Feeling quite drunk. :wine: and wishing you all some good somethin somethin.


----------



## Miss_C

I just saw that Desperado lost her little bean too - so very sad


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies,

I need to apologise for being so quiet and unsupportive of late, I suppose I am still trying to re-group and get myself back into a good frame of mind again.
I'm beginning to feel much more like my old self again but slightly frustrated being the control freak I am that for the first time in months I have no bloody clue where I am in my cycle!! I've started temping again though I know it's probably a waste of time, mid cycle. We were supposed to be abstaining until AF arrives but have decided what the hell, what will be will be right?? 

Anyway enough about me.

MissC - sorry the witch got you, the cruel moo. One more step forward to clomid and hsg though. X

Sam - I am so sorry your news wasn't good, you've really been through alot these last 8 months or so. I know you prob don't want to hear it but will say it anyway, I am glad they are carrying out loads of tests and I am sure it will happen again for you soon. Xx

To all those in the TWW we could do with some good news around here!! No pressure lol!!


----------



## inkdchick

i think we all need a cyber HUG !!!!! have a good day girls xxxx
Glowstar good to see you are getting there hun xx


----------



## Reb S

Aw, thanks Ink! I def need one xxx
Glowie - great to have you back and you're NEVER unsupportive. Hover in the background or come and chew us all out - whatever suits you best x
Miss C - thanks for letting us know about Desperado - I've read her thread now - poor love she is devastated. TOO MANY losses here. Thank God we have Pip, Cianswlksjflksdjflksdfjajslfjfar, and Truly Blessed still going. Does anyone know what happened to Omi? She got pregnant by IVF but now I can't find her... x


----------



## truly_blessed

:hugs: ladies, you are all coping so well with the ups and downs and I'm so glad you have each other to lean on and share experience with. I don't post too much in here with all the sad news but I do understand how hard it is to keep TTC every month and stay positive, I understand what it's like to suffer a loss and thankfully, somehow, I managed to get this far. I thank my lucky stars every day and truly hope every one of you lovely ladies gets your dream soon.


----------



## truly_blessed

Omi seems fine hun, just found a post from her last night and her signature says due 30th Jan so I'd make her about 10 weeks or so I reckon now. x


----------



## pip7890

Reb S said:


> As for God/Allah/Buddah, I am a non-believer, but I think it would be a shame to forbid all mention! I'm more than happy for people to pray for me if it helps them - or me! How about we just try not to make each other uncomfortable? Knowing BnB I bet there are Christian threads where people of faith can get support - here we can keep our focus on TTC over 40, which is blooming challenging enough!

I'm with you *Reb*. I lost my faith as a child for reasons I'd rather not go into, but I am in awe of anyone who can draw comfort from their beliefs (in whatever it is they believe). I just can't pretend to believe when I don't as I'd like to think I'm not a hypocrite.

Like you *Miss C* I've made my child aware of all religions and left him to make up his own mind. He asked to be confirmed when he was 12 and I allowed him to do that. Now he's almost 15 he's not too interested in the church but, if asked, he would call himself a Christian. If that brings him comfort then I am happy for him.

I know that after my losses if someone said to me "it's god's will", or "it happened for a reason" or "it was meant to be" I wanted to attack them - physically or verbally it was all the same. But then what was the point? If they were so insensitive as to come out with trite comments like that then they would never understand my pain.

I'm sorry for all of our struggles and I know that if any one of us had the power to make it better for the others we would. I'd just like to say that knowing ladies like you are here to support me and others makes such a difference. With people like you I don't need God, Buddah or Allah. :hugs:

*Sam* and *Glowie* I am so sorry. Please don't give up. You have proved you can get pregnant at 40+ and that's a huge achievement and there's no reason why the next pregnancy will end the same way. Look at me and the other "geriatrics" on here who are now entering second tri. We're behind you all the way.

Wishing you all much :dust: and lots of :hug:

Take care ladies.

Pip x


----------



## samiam

Glowstar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need to apologise for being so quiet and unsupportive of late, I suppose I am still trying to re-group and get myself back into a good frame of mind again.
> I'm beginning to feel much more like my old self again but slightly frustrated being the control freak I am that for the first time in months I have no bloody clue where I am in my cycle!! I've started temping again though I know it's probably a waste of time, mid cycle. We were supposed to be abstaining until AF arrives but have decided what the hell, what will be will be right??
> 
> Sam - I am so sorry your news wasn't good, you've really been through alot these last 8 months or so. I know you prob don't want to hear it but will say it anyway, I am glad they are carrying out loads of tests and I am sure it will happen again for you soon. Xx
> 
> To all those in the TWW we could do with some good news around here!! No pressure lol!!

Glowie: I think it should still be all about you hon. You've also been through a lot and we're here to listen. So tell us all. And the abstaining until AF, well, fuck it. I agree that what will be will be. And the temping, even if it doesn't give you the best clue right now, will make you feel as if you have a bit more control over things. At least you will start to see some sort of pattern. That's what I've told myself. And what is the alternative, right? 

As for things I don't want to hear, well, I don't mind your saying that you're glad they are carrying out loads of tests. I don't mind that at all. The only thing that really upsets me these days is someone saying "Oh well, it wasn't meant to be." I mean, come on. How is that supposed to make someone feel better? It's one of the reasons I only told one on-ground friend about being preg this time. The next time it will be zero on-ground friends. Only BnB friends will know. It's just too hard to deal with the pitying looks and the awkward comments. 

Feeling really weepy today. Put OH on the shuttle out of town and the tears just started coming. I suppose it's normal and healthy. And I guess I should just let myself cry. I hate feeling this alone. I wish we could be together all the time instead of this crappy work schedule of his. But I guess we were right that I need to stay here while I try to get preg. Had I been in Scotland and lost another one only to hear the GP there tell me "to wait" again, I would have lost the plot. Anyway. Going to try to do something productive today. xoxo Bon weekend.


----------



## Miss_C

Oh Sammy and Glowie I can feel your pain so much in your posts and wish I could properly hug you both. In fact go up and hug a stranger and say it's from Miss_C!! You will both feel good! Hugs release pheremones and we all need them!! 

As for bding between loss and AF i agree it will happen if it happens and whatever will be will be etc. I didn't temp until after first AF we did say we wouldnlt try until after the first one so took that time to completely focus on grieving and recovery etc etc. When the witch hit I was a mess it was just like losing ziggy all over again. Add that to the fact I couldnlt bring myself to BD once she had gone, soooooo weird. I wanted to more than anything but I had a big barrier up that I couldnlt do it. When we finally did I was againa n emotional mess, I cried allt he way through and after and it was just such a huge thing. I donlt know why or how but I guess there was something there in my mind about doing it all again cos we had to cos the baby was no longer there etc etc it was all just putting emphasis on losing ziggy, the period, the bding, the follow up scans and docs appointments etc. So ladies I guess I am telling you this to prepare yourselves that you may feel OK and "healed" and then it bites you on the arse again


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Oh Sammy and Glowie I can feel your pain so much in your posts and wish I could properly hug you both. In fact go up and hug a stranger and say it's from Miss_C!! You will both feel good! Hugs release pheremones and we all need them!!
> 
> As for bding between loss and AF i agree it will happen if it happens and whatever will be will be etc. I didn't temp until after first AF we did say we wouldnlt try until after the first one so took that time to completely focus on grieving and recovery etc etc. When the witch hit I was a mess it was just like losing ziggy all over again. Add that to the fact I couldnlt bring myself to BD once she had gone, soooooo weird. I wanted to more than anything but I had a big barrier up that I couldnlt do it. When we finally did I was againa n emotional mess, I cried allt he way through and after and it was just such a huge thing. I donlt know why or how but I guess there was something there in my mind about doing it all again cos we had to cos the baby was no longer there etc etc it was all just putting emphasis on losing ziggy, the period, the bding, the follow up scans and docs appointments etc. So ladies I guess I am telling you this to prepare yourselves that you may feel OK and "healed" and then it bites you on the arse again

So true Twinny :cry: I didn't have huge issues with BD, but totally relate to the slap in the face and being taken right back to the pain of the mc for at least 4 months afterwards each time AF arrived. Also, I did temp as soon as bleeding stopped, but think it was fairly useless as temps were pretty erratic and, if I remember rightly, barely above the coverline even after ovulation. Glowie and Sam, my advice would be to bd when it feels right to and, if you can, avoid temping till after AF, it's a stress you don't need. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

You're apparently more fertile just after anyway, ladies, so keep going with the BDing. Miss C is right - it does bite you on the arse when you're not expecting - (I have huge teeth marks in my left butt cheek..!) but seriously, grieve when you need to and lean on us xxx


----------



## samiam

Your chart is looking nice Spoomie!


----------



## LLbean

Just sending:hug: all around covered in lots and lots of :dust:

May you all have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## Reb S

Well, ladies - my signature says it all....it's this month for IVF, or that's it for us. Still no decisions.
Hope you're all enjoying le weekend and lots of hugs for our sad ladies xxx


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Well, ladies - my signature says it all....it's this month for IVF, or that's it for us. Still no decisions.
> Hope you're all enjoying le weekend and lots of hugs for our sad ladies xxx

Oh hon. How are YOU holding up? I hope you're feeling okay about things. :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Reb S said:


> Well, ladies - my signature says it all....it's this month for IVF, or that's it for us. Still no decisions.
> Hope you're all enjoying le weekend and lots of hugs for our sad ladies xxx

oh my one month ahead of us then. HSG this week and then f nothing we have that decision to make. I wish I could help but I am no nearer a decision this end at all.

Maybe if you list your pros and cons we can help with balancing them out for you?


----------



## Reb S

Thanks for your support ladies - 
Cons - we did it, we succeeded, we lost it - we went through hell and are scared of doing it again.
- we swore we'd only do it once
- I had a terrible time with it - really bad down-reg, OHSS, the works.
- OH says he's too old
- success rate 20%, miscarriage of that success rate 50%
Pros - seems to be the only way I can get pregnant, with his sperm issues and whatever the hell is wrong with me!

I guess it will boil down to fear versus desire for a family and whether he can see his way to being a dad at his age. It has cleared up the fact that we will stop TTC after this month, whatever we do, however - if he feels he is too old for IVF in case it succeeds, then he feels he is too old fullstop. So the conclusion I've been gradually coming to these past few months is that our time is past. The IVF would be one last shot. He says we said that last time and should stick with our previous decisions...
There it all is. I don't know what to think. Part of me thinks I've moved on and started to let go. Part of me wants never to move on.

ME ME ME ME ME. How is everyone else? xx


----------



## maryanne67

ah sorry to hear ur other half is feeling like that but as has already been said by so many no way is he too old look at rod stewart, you have to do whats right for you with what makes you happy ,i wouldnt be giving up if it was me but its not me and sometimes you have to let go ,its just my opinion you need to be happy but you know you will get the support of the ladies here whatever you decide :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Reb:  Correct me if I'm wrong, but you're like me, right? No kids yet? In your 40s? If so, the questions I ask myself is: "How much will it break your heart if you don't go for one last attempt at this?" and "How much will this damage my relationship with OH if we do proceed past this point?" We're not quite to IVF,but we're close and OH has even jokingly mentioned a surrogate, so he may be willing to go further than I'd even considered. But hon, it's a personal thing between you two and whatever you both decide, as long as it feels right in your heart and your soul, it's the way you need to go. And whatever that choice is, we're here and we are sending you as much love and support as we can. You'll know what the right thing for you is. Just be still and listen to your heart. And know that we're with you. :friends:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Reb, Sam has some really good advice there. I hope you both can find success in what ever final choices you and Sam both make. Peace in your heart is important to find.

Miss C, keeping my fingers crossed that the HSG gives you the extra boost so many often find in it.

LLbean, Spoomie, and others, having positive thoughts for you all.

Pip, looking good and hope things keep up for you.


----------



## truly_blessed

Reb I think when you've made the right decision for you, you will know and feel a lot more at peace. As it stands, I get the feeling you're not qute ready to give up yet and if OH agreed to one more shot at IVF you'd prob take it.... just the feeling I get, I could be totally off course. So you've got the battle of deciding what you want to do in your heart, plus the fighting with what is right for OH. 

As for OH thinking he's too old, it really is just a perception. Does he actually 'feel' too old physically and mentally ... or is it more a social thing. I know you will reach the right decision for both of you. x


----------



## Glowstar

Gosh Reb, you have some difficult decisions to make. Everyone has offered great advice but my take in it is you are still here in this thread and that tells me you are not ready to give up yet. X
Have you posted on the assisted conception boards for feedback? I must admit I have seen plenty of threads all over the internet the past 9 months of ivf success stories, who says yours can't be one of those?? 

AFM - well no clue where I really am in my cycle but think I might have ov'd. Anyone want to look at my chart? Not enough pre-o temps in though. I did a hpt today to see if all the hcg was out of my system and it is, so think my body is doing something. I did one a week after D&C and it was still fairly positive. With being on holiday etc I don't know when it went back to zero. In theory I think that might/should have been cd1. 
I suppose I just want this cycle over with really so I can move on properly.


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Ladies, Just catching up with all your posts.
Sam - so sorry to read your news, you can do it, I know you can.
Reb- go for it, think I would if given the chance, if you dont you may regret that decision
Glowie - great to have you back on here, stalking our charts and keeping us all on the straight and narrow!
Spoomie - your chart looks nice )

AFM - day 21, bad diarohea, runny nose, temp rise today, I know they are all symptoms, but Ive been there before! I will hold off testing for a few days yet. I kinda think Ill be in for another disappointment.
I had another "reading" - to try give me some PMA!!!!

Take care all, big hugs x


----------



## LLbean

Morgans19 said:


> Hi Ladies, Just catching up with all your posts.
> Sam - so sorry to read your news, you can do it, I know you can.
> Reb- go for it, think I would if given the chance, if you dont you may regret that decision
> Glowie - great to have you back on here, stalking our charts and keeping us all on the straight and narrow!
> Spoomie - your chart looks nice )
> 
> AFM - day 21, bad diarohea, runny nose, temp rise today, I know they are all symptoms, but Ive been there before! I will hold off testing for a few days yet. I kinda think Ill be in for another disappointment.
> I had another "reading" - to try give me some PMA!!!!
> 
> Take care all, big hugs x

Who did you get the reading from? Man I am still waiting here too but (and again, it is very highly possible that it is all in my head) I was laying down on the couch just now and hubby came back in from mowing the lawn so I got up to say something and got BEYOND lightheaded/dizzy...I literally had to sit myself on the floor cause even my vision was going...

UPDATE: Just got back from dinner and the smells were absolutely driving me insane (and I mean even people's smells). Gave 2/3 of my steak to my hubby cause I could just not down it...I was feeling sick. Someone ordered crab around us and I was ready to run out the door LOL. I've always had a really sensitive nose but I do believe it is heightened for some reason....maybe this is normal pre-AF anyway but I guess I had not noticed it till now.


----------



## Reb S

Good luck to Morgans, LLbean and Spoomie as you wait it out!
Glowie and Sam - I hope you two are feeling okay xxx
AFM thanks for all your lovely posts and advice. I dream different things every night and I don't get home until 5 days before we would start the IVF so OH and I have to do all our discussions on Skype. Not ideal. My heart is staying stubbornly silent - I don't know why it's not screaming out that we have to do this thing again. Part of me just wants to let go now and move on with my life; part of me is scared to be pregnant again. Anyway, a day off here so I'm going to the sea. Take care all xx


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie - looking good x


----------



## Glowstar

I thought that too Reb!!

How are you??


----------



## Reb S

Me?! Or Spoomie? and how are YOU?!


----------



## Reb S

Hey Miss C! Have you had you HSG yet? 
Sorry, think I missed you online, Glowie x Gotta go to bed now! Sleep tight all.


----------



## Miss_C

nah not yet Reb it's on Thursday so 2 more days. Got shifted from 3pm to 7:30am so less day to stress about it which is good, just means I have to into stay with friends close to the city the night before or I would never make it in peak hour traffic etc

I am now confused as to what I am actually having as well as I keep rading that the procedure with Ultrasound and levovist is a HyCoSy or somethng like that and an HSG uses saline and an ex ray, I know that I am having ultrasound and levovist cos it piggin well costs double yet my referral letter said HSG, so I am clueless.

I am also confused at to what painkillers to take as they all say naprogesic which I think contains Ibuprofen which when ttc is a big no no cos it thins the lining?

arrggghhh will call FS later and see what he says.

I also agree with what the others have said, you still want to ttc and I think you should do it. If it is not going to cause too much financial stress and relationship stress then it's worth the shot.


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> nah not yet Reb it's on Thursday so 2 more days. Got shifted from 3pm to 7:30am so less day to stress about it which is good, just means I have to into stay with friends close to the city the night before or I would never make it in peak hour traffic etc
> 
> I am now confused as to what I am actually having as well as I keep rading that the procedure with Ultrasound and levovist is a HyCoSy or somethng like that and an HSG uses saline and an ex ray, I know that I am having ultrasound and levovist cos it piggin well costs double yet my referral letter said HSG, so I am clueless.
> 
> I am also confused at to what painkillers to take as they all say naprogesic which I think contains Ibuprofen which when ttc is a big no no cos it thins the lining?
> 
> arrggghhh will call FS later and see what he says.
> 
> I also agree with what the others have said, you still want to ttc and I think you should do it. If it is not going to cause too much financial stress and relationship stress then it's worth the shot.


Hon--they can do an HSG with dye or with just saline. The dye one is supposed to unblock things better and give better images. My doc told me to take tylenol beforehand (acetominophen). 

See. I knew that there was a reason I almost had an HSG!


----------



## truly_blessed

they called mine a hycosy as well Miss C but whenever I mention it to anyone who has had HSG they always say it sounds like the same thing :shrug:

whatever it was, it seemed to do the trick for me.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies

Sorry been quiet, we're away in New Forest on hols this week. Having a lovely time and trying to relax. Yes, my chart looks good, thanks for your comments, though I'm pretty sure it's because the apartment is quite warm. We'll see. Whatever, it still looks like it will turn out to be my most normal cycle since mc which is great news. Thinking of you all x


----------



## truly_blessed

I love the New Forest Spoomie, we go to Black Knowl every year in the caravan.


----------



## Miss_C

HSG or HyCoSy tomorrow, still confused as to what I am having but whatever it is I am having I hope it does something!! In one way I hope it shows the tubes are partially blocked and this flushes them out and it's all that we need to complete the process with the clomid and the preseed and the bonking like rabbits etc etc etc this cycle!!

If it shows nothing then it means it is just my crappy eggs causing the problem and there is nothing I can do about that and out only option would be to go IVF and get them to sift through and see if they can find a good one.

Will update when I get back tomorrow am going to stay with a friend in the city tonight so I can get to the hospital on time in peak hour traffic - yuck!!

The clomid is all good, no real side effects at all apart from waking up a couple of times in the night and sweating but it's quite nice cos it is so piggin' cold at the moment!! Last month I had burning hot cramps for 2-3 days and I think FF may have got my O date wrong and it was later cos the cramping stopped with the 2nd temp rise which means we didn't bonk for long enough so we are going to keep going until we are certain I have o'd - or not stop as the case may be - don't "they" say that the more you do it the more you want it?!! So I think I am about to grab that torch ans set some snatch on fire!!!

Spoomie I love love love the new forest, took hubby there when we went to the UK last time, went to the car museum as well which he just about had wet dreams over for days afterwards!


----------



## Reb S

Miss C, all the very best for tomorrow. I hope they flush you right out! Hope it doesn't hurt x
Spoomie - how lovely, I love the New Forest too, enjoy your holidays x
Glowie and Sam - hope you're doing okay 
AFM I had the weirdest AF ever - TMI alert - only used about 4 tampons it was so light - stopped on Day 3, spotting again on Day 4 - what's that all about? Menopause coming to get me? x


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck to you Miss C!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck Miss C!!!

Reb - they sometimes say the cycle after a light AF is the cycle you conceive?? not sure if there is any truth in that :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

Glowstar said:


> Good Luck Miss C!!!
> 
> Reb - they sometimes say the cycle after a light AF is the cycle you conceive?? not sure if there is any truth in that :winkwink:

I was really light the cyle before ziggy and this one just gone was really light too!

here's hoping!!!!


----------



## samiam

I don't want to be a spoiler here, but I never have a heavy period. Three--maybe four days max, no cramping, no sore boobs. So maybe it's a sign of hormones regulating themselves??? Or not???


----------



## Reb S

Hi Sam and Glowie - it's SO great to have you both back and giving us sage advice as usual! I don't know about the light period thing - I've been very light since my polpy-op couple of years back, but this was really nothing. I even thought about testing, but know there's no point! 
Anyway - how're you both feeling? I hope you're doing okay. I wish the lot of you could come out to this little house in France and we could all swim in the pool, lie in the deckchairs looking at our panoramic view and have a big party x
Miss C - thinking of you today x
LLBean, Morgans and Spoomie - hope the 2WW is not too harsh x


----------



## inkdchick

HI i hope you dont mind me popping in here , i was told that the light flow is due to not having a thick lining and a heavier flow is a really thick lining i dont know if that helps.

Im 3 days from af today and i have to most odd sensations low down and in my lower abdomen its like pulling if i turn in bed i get this pulling and when i go to get out of bed i get it too and then when im up i have what feels like a bruised groin up to hairline on the right weird or what and i have broken out in spots all over my face and my nails are really long right now have gone from next to nothing to nearly an inch in 3 weeks amazing ! but apart from that my boobs feel tighter but no cramping at all nothing o but a bit constipated tho lolx


----------



## Spoomie

inkdchick said:


> HI i hope you dont mind me popping in here , i was told that the light flow is due to not having a thick lining and a heavier flow is a really thick lining i dont know if that helps.
> 
> Im 3 days from af today and i have to most odd sensations low down and in my lower abdomen its like pulling if i turn in bed i get this pulling and when i go to get out of bed i get it too and then when im up i have what feels like a bruised groin up to hairline on the right weird or what and i have broken out in spots all over my face and my nails are really long right now have gone from next to nothing to nearly an inch in 3 weeks amazing ! but apart from that my boobs feel tighter but no cramping at all nothing o but a bit constipated tho lolx

Hey Inkd

The constipation can be a good sign! I had it for about 3 days before my happy news last September, check out my chart of 28th August last year. Crossing fingers for you x


----------



## samiam

Reb: I WISH I could be by that pool with you too. That sounds lovely!

Spoomie: Nice chart!

Inkd: Oooh. Fingers crossed.

Miss C: Thinking of you today. 

AFM: VERY low point today. I got my first EVER peak reading on CBFM this morning and I won't see OH until Sat. So depressed about it all. We were planning to be together this month right now, but because he had to come home unexpectedly for the mc, now we're missing this O time. It all feels so unfair.


----------



## inkdchick

like i said im not holding my breathe as it never works no matter what we do or try so but i will let you know either way girls thank you, am feeling so damn tired i cant even be bothered to eat tonight just want a bath and my bed :(


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: Nice chart!
> 
> AFM: VERY low point today. I got my first EVER peak reading on CBFM this morning and I won't see OH until Sat. So depressed about it all. We were planning to be together this month right now, but because he had to come home unexpectedly for the mc, now we're missing this O time. It all feels so unfair.

Sam, so sorry you're feeling low. What a bugger that you are not together when it matters most, your emotions will still be dictated largely by your hormones and you know that will only add to your disappointment and sadness. I'm thinking of you and reckon you should award yourself a glass of something to console yourself tonight. I have tried it for the first time in months this cycle and I definitely feel better for it.

Thanks for your positive feedback on my chart. Really not sure what to think.....I'm trying to look at the positive that it is shaping up to be my longest luteal phase (and follicular come to that) in months. Temp has fallen last couple of days but not significantly enough for me to call myself out, which is actually so frustrating! By this stage I just want to know if it's over so I can pick myself up and start again. Also, it is still way above coverline??? Expecting a big drop tomorrow :cry: will hope and pray that I'm wrong but I think in my heart I know it's coming. Regardless, my new PMA that you inspired me to embrace has definitely helped me through this month. 

Big :hugs::hugs: to you sweetie x


----------



## Glowstar

Sam, I am gutted for you. BUT I know it is shitty consolation, but your last few cycles are really normal. Your still going to be super fertile. Have a drink, I always have had the odd one, especially on days like today, hell, maybe it will delay ov for you!!

Spoomie - I am loving the new PMA, surely it's the way forward! Your not out yet!!


----------



## Glowstar

Re the light cycles, if you look back through my charts pretty sure my bfp chart was my lightest cycle in months!


----------



## Shelley71

:hugs: to all! It seems like the past couple days I've been away that everyone needs a hug. So sorry for all the "crappyness." I've missed a lot, so doing personals is quite impossible, so I'll just catch up from here. 

I have nothing to report except that once again, I have no idea about ovulation. My cycle was going great and I was temping regularly and then our AC unit went to shit. I had to stop temping because the house was just too warm to get an accurate reading. FF has me Oing on CD12, but I don't believe that due to our AC issues. 

My CBFM is still only reading high on CD20. The only difference in my attitude this time in regards to not Oing is that I don't know for sure that I didn't, whereas last time, I know I didn't. I think I'll take my temp in the morning now that we have a new AC unit and the house is cool again. Maybe that will push FF to update. 

Aside from all that, last night I was sitting here and got some pulling/throbbing pains in my left ovary area. When I went to the bathroom before bed, I had some EWCM. Not a lot, but a little. So, I'm wondering if it's at all possible that I'm Oing now. CBFM still only read high this morning, though. I have some CB digi OPKs and I've been using them, but I didn't today. Dumb, I know. Maybe I'll use one later?

Only bright side to this possibility? We BD'd Monday night at the hotel because it wasn't too hot to do it! LOL We haven't BD'd at all otherwise. So, I'm not really expecting any sort of BFP this time, I was just really hoping to see an O. But, due to circumstances beyond my control, I can't tell. :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Just had a look at your chart and its hard to say with so many missing temps, ff isn't sure because you've got ewcm after ovulation. If it were me I would do vaginal temping next cycle if you can. Also a be every 2-3 days from cd10 should cover you more. Xxx


----------



## Morgans19

I am finding the vaginal temping much more "steady" - only started it this month. Hope your all well x


----------



## Reb S

Evening all,
You know, I just had a moment of thinking if OH read this he would think we're all bonkers! Vag temps, EWCM, BDing, O, sore boobs - good grief what we all go through in the search for the elusive BFP!!!
Anyway,
Sam - sorry that you are feeling so low. As Spoomie said - HORMONES. And grief. And missing your O and your OH. So don't give yourself a hard time and pour a nice big glass of something delicious x
Spoomie - you sound so good this month it's not true x
Glowie - thanks for the light period encouragement! If we're IVFing then we won't be able to prove your theory...!
Shelley, here's hoping your O turns up x
Miss C - how did it go? Not too painful, I hope x
AFM, still in France, playing opera. COLD AND WINDY! We had mega-pegs holding the music down tonight! x


----------



## Miss_C

:-( HSG showed perfect uterus, perfect tubes, not cysts or polyps, fobroid not gorwing and is in no way causing any issues or obstruction - all perfect BUT not a damn single follicle on either side nothingm not even a hint of one and I am on cd7 so he says definitely no ovulation this month. Has recommended back to FS that we get more agressive with stimulation. Questions if I have been ovulating at all.

so now nothing to do but wait until August 2nd for next appointment and figure out where to go from there

I dsont know if this is good news or bad news - right now all I am doing is crying cos I am shitting myself, what if there's no eggs left hence the 1.1 amh - I am a mess


----------



## samiam

Oh Miss C. :hugs: When are you headed back to FS? You're not OUT of eggs. No way, sister. Listen, there are annovulatory cycles and maybe this is just one of them. It's really shitty of him to put the idea in your head that you are not ovulating at all. There's no way he can know that for certain.


----------



## Miss_C

oh don't get me wrong he was amazingly wonderful and hugged me when I cried and said he really feels good that we will be pregnant it was more a case of this cycle is DEFINITELY going to be annov but without him looking at all my charts and blood tests he couldn't say for sure - I think he just meant that there really is only 1 sure fire way to say absolutely that you did O the rest just indicate that it was probable.

I think I may indulge in a little glass of wine and commiserate with my stupid body and just try and chill out until 2nd August when we go back to FS. I may stay away from here a bit just to try and make time pass and be less obsessed knowing nothing is going to happen this month. Maybe even shift a few kilos in next few weeks - I am a big fatty boomba so that can only help. Gonna let my FFFFFF membership expire too as that is an obsession and if I am going under the FS may as well just hand myself over to them totally as nothing I have done has worked


----------



## samiam

Miss C: Oh honey. . . My heart is breaking for you. I just wish we were all closer. We all need some girl time, I think. :friends: Don't do anything drastic. Just have a glass of a wine, a cuddle with your OH and Jake and sleep on it all. I don't think you need to cancel your FFF thing. That's useful data. And if you look at all of the months and months of data I gathered before my cycle started to go back to normal, well, it was frustrating and scary, but it really helped me see the difference between then and now. I think you need a little wee push from the fs, but don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. To coin a phrase. . .

Take your time finding your way through this. If you need a break from here, we will understand and will always welcome you back with open arms. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Couldn't have put it better myself Sam :winkwink:

Miss C :hugs: keep fighting...I just feel your time will come :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - you only have to look at your FFFFFF charts to know that you HAVE been ovulating, even if this month is a no-go. Maybe your body decided that with all the FS stuff going on, it didn't need to bother this time. Take a break and chill and enjoy Jake and please come back to us x
Sam and Glowie - you're both amazing x
Spoomie - looks like she got you, :hugs: hope you're having amazing hols x Morgans - chart is looking good x


----------



## Spoomie

Well said all to Twinny. So so sorry sweetie. Remember Twinny that you are up against it in terms of time re:EDD, and Reb and I both said that has a massive bearing on how you feel about absolutely everything to do with ttc. So, big glass of wine, deep breath and steady as she blows! 

As for me.......crash and burn, I hate hate hate her. She's not here yet but even I know it's too late for a miracle to save me this cycle. AND I did the Instead cups like Glowie told me to!!! So what to add to my armoury next?!

Great hols, fab fab day at Beaulieu today 

Love to you all and big hugs for the sad people :hugs: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Spoomie, glad you've had a great time :thumbup: 

May I suggest adding Maca Root to your and OH's armoury of TTC ? I know Sam has been taking it too :winkwink: I'd only been taking it a few weeks when got the BFP, I think Sam had too :winkwink:

We're back on it now....we both take 500mg a day :thumbup:

Edited to Add: I see an improvement in your last 2 cycles since you stopped all the herbs and stuff and know you might be reluctant but it's a food supplement and hasn't done anything to effect my cycle in anyway (just in case you were worried)


----------



## Reb S

Hello all, 
Hope you are all okay - I had good chat with OH this morning - he said he was feeling old and fat, he's got his running shoes out and is feeling more energetic! His main worry for our IVF is that if it fails/miscarries, it will waste all the hard work I've had to do this year to get back on an even keel. We're both terrified! Of success and failure!
Oh dear. 
Anyway, enough about me. Miss C - if you're around, hope you're feeling okay, 
Glowie and Sam - hope you're both recovering well. I keep saying it, but it's worth saying ten times - you're both amazing that you're back on here and giving us all generous advice xx
Spoomie - SO glad you had a great holiday and sorry for the old witch. You hate her so much, she'll be scared to come back next month! x
I haven't stalked any charts, but how are LLbean and Morgans doing? Fingers crossed x


----------



## samiam

Spoomie:  Stupid Hag!

Reb: Thanks, hon. You are so sweet for saying it. I need to hear it more than I realize. Seeing my OH tomorrow and we're going to have a quick and naughty :sex: just in case that egg hasn't made its way down the chute. And I can understand your OH's fears, but I think that, given all that you've said, you may regret it if you don't go for it. It could be a case of wondering "what if?".


----------



## Spoomie

Hi gals. Sigh.........feel cr*p today but I know that cd1 is probably going to be the worst day now whereas it used to be cd1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and I'd just start to emerge on cd6. Today it feels like this is a mountain that cannot be conquered. 

Reb, I totally understand your OH's fears; I don't know if you've shown him my post from a few weeks back but I'd like to think it could allay some of his fears about being old. As for being scared, I thought that DH would never have sex with me again after living through our last mc. He was too scared that I'd get pregnant again (fat chance of that!) and that it would all go the same way. I totally relate to the sentiment that one doesn't know which is the greater fear, success or failure (though I mustn't let my counsellor hear me say that word!) He's also said that he fears for my mental state too if things went wrong again, but I think they don't understand that the desire is so great that we are prepared to risk almost anything. I pray that you and he both find courage and that it unites you and doesn't divide you.

Glowie, thanks for the advice. I must confess that after this cycle, my first since ditching the herbal medicine, I feel really cross that I have wasted 6 months time and money on something that now appears to have been doing me more of a DISservice than helping me along the way. I really like to think that the herbalist believed she could help because the alternative is too dreadful to entertain, but my body is clearly so well balanced (!!! Shame the same can't be said for my mind!!) that her herbs only served to knock me off course. Sigh. Thinking of giving Maca a try, or Soy. I know you've done both, could you give me a for/against case for each? 

Sam, have a fab weekend. Drink lots of wine and laugh lots. I know that probably sounds like a tall order but remember what happened last time you laughed together

Sam and Glowie, keep on keeping on :hugs: xxx

Miss C :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Love to you all xxx


----------



## LLbean

still waiting for AF but she is menacing big time!


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, Thanks for being so lovely :hugs: I like being here...in the 'inner sanctum' of a group of lovely ladies who are all like minded!!

LL - Sorry the hag is on her way :growlmad:

Spoomie - sorry the hag got you again :nope: mmmmm pro's and con's for Maca and Soy. Personally I would try Maca first for both you and OH...it's very invasive and won't alter your cycle. Here's the link to read more about it https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca

Soy is a whole other subject as it can have adverse effects on some people...it never really has on me though :winkwink: It's something you could look at...but maybe on a super low dose?

xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie, I too have described this place as my inner sanctum to DH, great minds...... Checked out the maca link and then on to Amazon to see what to buy. What dosage did/do you take? Bit confused that in your post you say it's very invasive, I'm guessing you meant it's NOT invasive?? Glad not to have my cycle altered now this past one was such a good length so that is reassuring. Yes, I had read that soy divides opinion: that some people swear by it and others loathe it. I presume it's not a good idea to combine the two? Maybe I'll try the maca for a couple of months. How long were you and Sam taking it before you got a result? 

Reflected on my earlier post and realised that this past cycle was my last chance to deliver my longed for baby at the ripe old age of 43. Hhmmm. Giving birth at 44?? Not impossible but feeling as though the prize may just be slipping away from my grasp....


----------



## Glowstar

oops sorry I meant NOT invasive!! I actually got mine off eBay, swansons Macs. It's in capsule form, 500mg per capsule and we both take one a day. I think I was taking it for around 6 weeks before bfp. Your supposed to stop taking it during AF to let your body detox naturally. 
I carried on taking it while preg as didn't want to unbalance my hormones. 

As for the Soy, it's def something to consider if no success soon. Lady on soy thread is 41 and pregnant twice from soy 1st time. She mc at 9 weeks first time,had a cycle inbetween and now 22 weeks preg. She's having a girl, she has 4 boys already!! So really pleased for her. 

I got mt Soy from Tesco, yellow bottle but only seem to find it in big extra stores. Each one contains 40mg of soy. Your supposed to take double what you would for clomid and on the same cycle days so average is 3-7.
Bfp cycle I was only taking 40mg per day. 

AFM - well if it wasn't D&C cycle I would swear I was pregnant again :-/ all the hcg is def out of my system but today my nipples are like saucers, and veiny!! Exactly as they where a few weeks ago. Obviously during my holiday all that went away but it's back with a vengance, not sure what to think but hate my body for playing tricks on me!!


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Girls,

Awe sorry that AF got you Spoomie. She aint far away for me either. I tested on Thur - BFN, my runny nose is now a full blown cold! Feeling kinda sorry for myself tbh!!! :-(

Glowie - would the Maca help us do you think?

Hows LLBean? 

Reb - hope your ok, we are all behind you whatever your decisions x


----------



## Glowstar

Yes I do Morgans!!! it's supposed to increase sperm count by up to 200%!!

I would suggest you take 500mg a day as your cycle is good etc and get OH to take 500mg and then up it to 1000mg a day after a week. At this point for you all I will say is it won't do you any harm what so ever!! :winkwink:
I seriously haven't read any bad reports about Maca at all. I know it's more tablets to take but to me these small sacrifices are soooo worth it. 
Just don't smell the capsules as they do smell absolutely minging :wacko:

This is where I get mine from https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Swanson-Maca-500mg-100-Capsules-/400229113853?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item5d2f839ffd


----------



## Reb S

I've heard good things about Maca too. Are you sure it's safe to get them online? Is it a good supplier? I always worry about that stuff!
Morgans - sorry for your cold and looming AF - I think we're all out now, LLBean says AF is on her way. BOO HISS.
Anyway, have a good day all, I'm STILL in France, still no word from crappy consultant, thinking of changing to someone else, which means we'd miss our slot for this holiday...


----------



## Miss_C

hubby and I have decided to start on the maca - looks like awesome stuff tried healthfoodshop tpday and they only had the powder and we want to do the capsules so will order on line and hopefully get them asap. I have read you can feel vitalised in a few days. I feel so flat I need a boost and the fact it says can increase egg health I am in like flynn!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, if you do a Google search for Swanson Vitamins they have a huge website. I buy mine off a health store on Ebay and they come from Jersey, maybe that's why they are cheaper...a Tax thing :shrug:

Amazon sell it too...so you can always read the reviews :thumbup:

I hope Sam comes and posts how long she was taking it :winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Reb, if you do a Google search for Swanson Vitamins they have a huge website. I buy mine off a health store on Ebay and they come from Jersey, maybe that's why they are cheaper...a Tax thing :shrug:
> 
> Amazon sell it too...so you can always read the reviews :thumbup:
> 
> I hope Sam comes and posts how long she was taking it :winkwink:

I think Sam's a bit busy today.....:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Morgans19 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Awe sorry that AF got you Spoomie. She aint far away for me either. I tested on Thur - BFN, my runny nose is now a full blown cold! Feeling kinda sorry for myself tbh!!! :-(
> 
> Glowie - would the Maca help us do you think?
> 
> Hows LLBean?
> 
> Reb - hope your ok, we are all behind you whatever your decisions x

I'm still here...weirdly my temp went WAY up today but may be the last spike before a huge drop LOL. Still spotting, still cramps and headache. and yes I did test and got a BFN



Reb S said:


> I've heard good things about Maca too. Are you sure it's safe to get them online? Is it a good supplier? I always worry about that stuff!
> Morgans - sorry for your cold and looming AF - I think we're all out now, LLBean says AF is on her way. BOO HISS.
> Anyway, have a good day all, I'm STILL in France, still no word from crappy consultant, thinking of changing to someone else, which means we'd miss our slot for this holiday...

oh its coming...I would be in shock and pass out if I saw BFP this month lol


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> Morgans19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Awe sorry that AF got you Spoomie. She aint far away for me either. I tested on Thur - BFN, my runny nose is now a full blown cold! Feeling kinda sorry for myself tbh!!! :-(
> 
> Glowie - would the Maca help us do you think?
> 
> Hows LLBean?
> 
> Reb - hope your ok, we are all behind you whatever your decisions x
> 
> I'm still here...weirdly my temp went WAY up today but may be the last spike before a huge drop LOL. Still spotting, still cramps and headache. and yes I did test and got a BFN
> 
> 
> 
> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> I've heard good things about Maca too. Are you sure it's safe to get them online? Is it a good supplier? I always worry about that stuff!
> Morgans - sorry for your cold and looming AF - I think we're all out now, LLBean says AF is on her way. BOO HISS.
> Anyway, have a good day all, I'm STILL in France, still no word from crappy consultant, thinking of changing to someone else, which means we'd miss our slot for this holiday...Click to expand...
> 
> oh its coming...I would be in shock and pass out if I saw BFP this month lolClick to expand...

Wow, that looks pretty impressive LL, what makes you so sure it's a false alarm?


----------



## LLbean

cause it is awfully hot here today LOL. Plus I have been spotting for days now (I always do) and cramps, and headache, etc... plus I did an HPT and it is negative hehehehe

Don't get me wrong, we have air conditioning in the house and the thermostat is set to 72 like always, but it was hot right when I woke up and the AC kicked on as soon as I was done with my thermometer LOL


----------



## Glowstar

LL...i hope it's implantation spotting!! 

OK ladies HELP!!! I am totally crapping myself!!! I have felt weird for a couple of days....neck ache for about 4 days and swear my nipples are like they were when they were pregnant..even other half commented that they looked like saucers!! So I go to the shops this afternoon and wander into poundland and pick up some HPT's for the next time we are seriously trying...2 for a £1...strip tests 25miu sensitivity. Great for a POAS addict.

So I get home at 4.00pm and decide to go to the loo.....only 9dpo and pee'd in a cup....I know...bad girl right!!! so I dip the cheapie strip and sit on the loo watching the dye run through it and I swear I see a faint line remember just over a week ago I did a 10miu IC to make sure I had def ovulated and the HCG was completely out my system and got a complete stark white BFN. I had a couple of digi's in the draw....so decided what the hell put yourself out of your misery...will say 'not pregnant', other test is prob an evap etc etc...this is what I got...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg


----------



## pip7890

Glowie

That looks like two :holly: to me!!!!

Congratulations!

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Omg Glowie!!!!!! That does look good! Could it be? Omg please call your doctor to get checked and confirm asap! I am so keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

They don't do HCG blood tests in the UK LL unless there is something wrong....so I'll just have to wait it out and take it that I am pregnant again.

Super worried though :nope:

On a plus....proves a point that your fertility does NOT drop off the end of a cliff when you hit 40 :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Glowie, I am sending you every possitive thought posible!!!!! Keep us posted please...when could you call your doctor? Perhaps an ultrasound???


----------



## Glowstar

I can call them and tell them...once AF is late and will get booking in appointment with Midwife but I won't qualify for any special treatment or tests and first Ultrasound in UK is 10-12 weeks!!!
Will see how things go and try and persuade OH to pay for a private one again. The place we booked with last time (but didn't make it) were really nice and gave us our deposit back when we couldn't go.
I suppose I could BEG the Midwife but to be honest they just won't do it here unless you are bleeding etc :nope:


----------



## LLbean

Ugh, there are drawbacks to free healthcare I guess...


----------



## Reb S

F..K ME! GLowie, that's amazing, you are the most fertile oldy on the planet!!!!!!
Keeping my fingers VERY crossed, which is hard to do whilst playing an opera. Gotta go to work will check back later for more developments! SO EXCITED!


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie

You are amazing, well done you! You need to come and stay with me for a few days; St George's SW London have a walk-in EPU! It's a heck of a wait but last October I got a 7 week scan just by waiting for a couple of hours one Saturday morning!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Somehow I see an influx of Maca Root sales on the horizon :haha:

Really Spoomie....I might beg my midwife or phone the lady who dealt with me at the EPAU last time but bet she won't see me without a DR's referral. 
Please send me some really sticky vibes please :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Glowie I got the MACA root powder...any idea how much of that I should take?


----------



## Glowstar

I think it's more potent than the capsule form LL....not entirely sure....have a look for the Maca Root thread on here and ask. I believe it tastes horrible though....which was why I got the capsules :winkwink: I think people make smoothies with it etc :thumbup:

Reb...:haha: I found this interesting link for you https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-ivf-success


----------



## greens

congrats, that looks really promising to have a line :) hope it's a good one for you :)

you can buy those dip sticks tests for peanuts on Ebay, something like £3 for 20, either type of test too. ebay member fertilityplan I get mine from


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah I've bought loads of them before :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

Got back from work, had a 1am swim and a naughty glass of something (1st time in months!) and then came to check that I wasn't imagining your BFP, Glowie! Tears came to my eyes when I saw the link you had found for me, even in the middle of your excitement. All you ladies are such great friends, it's really touching.
For the 1st time in months I don't even know what day I'm on, I shall be O-ing without OH here and am possibly facing IVF again - I couldn't survive any of it without you guys x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, there is seriously nothing wrong with having the odd glass of wine here of there....I have...all week!!! Obviously once you find out it's different but I'm not a big drinker at all and was tee-total for years and years. I think it's nice to be able to do 'normal' things otherwise every little thing that passes you lips is a constant reminder of TTC and I don't think that's a good thing when we have so many other things to obsess about anyway!!! 

I suppose finding you that link is because I want it to happen for ALL you ladies....it felt weird last time being the only one. This is an emotional journey and I want to be able to share it with you guys because we've made such good bonds :hugs:

I'm just praying this one sticks [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Reb S

Me too, Glowie! x :holly: - that's for you!


----------



## Desperado167

Glowie,-am so so happy for u Hun,stick beanie stick,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Llbean,hubby takes the macca powder ,half a teaspoon a day in a cherry yoghurt,def helps,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowie,could u maybe just fon your doc in the morning and explain wots going on and possibly request an hcg blood test to check your levels ,then have them rechecked again at the end of the week,say u are going on hols and u want to be sure before u go away so that u are extra careful while away ,just a suggestion,:):) iknow if I were in your shoes I would be the same ,this way u wont have to wait for ever,good luck lovely,keeping u in my prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Desperado, SO nice to see you! I hope you're recovering and loads of hugs xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Ditto Desperado..I was so sorry to hear about your sad news, hope you're doing ok x


----------



## inkdchick

well girls im two days late today so we'll see whats going on by another 8 days if i get that far, dont think i will somehow tho as i have very mild cramping pains at the top of my legs now although i've had nothing but hot flushes yesterday and today and a bit of lightheadedness and god the spots i have them on my chin my lower back and the top of my bum ( sorry ) but i never get spots let alone there !!!!!! and i keep waking up at 7 am whereas i would normally sleep in til 10 am lol so we will have to see i dont have anything esle no blood , no other coloured dischardge at all just white so i dont know mybe the bleed is on its way :( oh well onwards to another month of trying we didnt try this month dont even know when of if i ov'd i wasnt interested had enough from last cycle so didnt bother checking anything and well we just dtd when we fancied it so this is probably nothing xx


----------



## Desperado167

Spoomie and Reb s thanks so much,u girls are so kind,after a good talk with hubby ,we have decided to try again next month,am mad I know but I just can't give up on my dream ,love and hugs to you both,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

We were supposed to start actively trying to conceive #2 over the next month going forward. I am concerned because my cycle lengths have been changing and today I woke up to AF and she was not due for another week or so. I ovulated on CD 12 and had a LP of 5 days so this cyle was only 17 days!! What is going on with my cycle? I do weekly acupuncture so I am printing out my charts to discuss with my practitoner. I just had a colopscopy(sp) biopsy done to my cervix on the 8th but I do not think that would affect my cycle. This cylce and the one prior my ovulation came and went so fast I was not able to track it with my monitors. My LP went from 11-12 days to 10 last cyle and now 5! 

I hope this does not mean I am out. I really want to get pregnant in the next 6 months or so but each time I think my hormones are getting regulated, they throw me for another loop! I do not take any supplements just the acupuncture. I really do not want to take supplements or Chinese Herbs but I may not have an option. 

D~


----------



## Spoomie

inkdchick said:


> well girls im two days late today so we'll see whats going on by another 8 days if i get that far, dont think i will somehow tho as i have very mild cramping pains at the top of my legs now although i've had nothing but hot flushes yesterday and today and a bit of lightheadedness and god the spots i have them on my chin my lower back and the top of my bum ( sorry ) but i never get spots let alone there !!!!!! and i keep waking up at 7 am whereas i would normally sleep in til 10 am lol so we will have to see i dont have anything esle no blood , no other coloured dischardge at all just white so i dont know mybe the bleed is on its way :( oh well onwards to another month of trying we didnt try this month dont even know when of if i ov'd i wasnt interested had enough from last cycle so didnt bother checking anything and well we just dtd when we fancied it so this is probably nothing xx

Inkd, I really hope it's SOMETHING as opposed to nothing! x


----------



## Reb S

Despie - good luck and glad you're not beaten x
Ink - keeping my fingers crossed
Dymediva - that's a really short LP - have you had your progesterone tested? Might be worth a shot. I really doubt that the colposcopy would have had any effect on your cycle - mine certainly didn't. 
I WANT TO GO HOME! Being away for a month is shite. x


----------



## Spoomie

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> We were supposed to start actively trying to conceive #2 over the next month going forward. I am concerned because my cycle lengths have been changing and today I woke up to AF and she was not due for another week or so. I ovulated on CD 12 and had a LP of 5 days so this cyle was only 17 days!! What is going on with my cycle? I do weekly acupuncture so I am printing out my charts to discuss with my practitoner. I just had a colopscopy(sp) biopsy done to my cervix on the 8th but I do not think that would affect my cycle. This cylce and the one prior my ovulation came and went so fast I was not able to track it with my monitors. My LP went from 11-12 days to 10 last cyle and now 5!
> 
> I hope this does not mean I am out. I really want to get pregnant in the next 6 months or so but each time I think my hormones are getting regulated, they throw me for another loop! I do not take any supplements just the acupuncture. I really do not want to take supplements or Chinese Herbs but I may not have an option.
> 
> D~

Hi Dyme Diva

I don't know much but surely the procedure couldn't have helped?! Hopefully it was a freak couple of cycles and you will regulate naturally this cycle. Would be interesting to hear what your practitioner thinks about it. I get the impression that they are often quite keen to use herbs in conjunction with acupuncture but resist if you don't feel comfortable. A cautionary note from me concerning herbal medicine: after my mc last November I was recommended to visit a Western herbalist and did so for the 6 months following the mc. Despite the fact that my cycles had always been regular before the mc I felt it would only help to balance my hormones. Unfortunately it seemed to have the opposite effect, my FP and LP fluctuated and shortened and I have failed to get pregnant on it. I decided to give it up last month and had my most normal cycle since. Coincidence? I feel that I have wasted 6 months and have stopped taking the tinctures. Will try to do this on my own with little more than EPO and a pre-natal vitamin! I hope you find some answers and that you get back to a healthy LP this cycle x


----------



## LLbean

Inkd...that would be awesome...if we all get BFPs now we can all be bump buddies...with G too!!!


----------



## Miss_C

Morning ladies, have been lurking a little but trying to stay away - but I can't!!

Saw a story on the telly this morning of a couple that had tried 15 cycles of IVF and experienced 6 losses with that and then went national looking for an egg donor. They found one and this morning they went on telly to give us an update - she is 3 months pregnant conceived NATURALLY. They will still continue the process with the egg donor and if they are successful with embryos donate them to someone else. I think they should perhaps have waited to tell their story though as they are only today going for the 12 week u/s. I hope we are updated on their progress as this is pretty inspiring assuming all is well at the NT and Morph scans.

Desperado welcome back to the fold, I am so so so very sorry to see you back here, we have sufffered so many losses in here lately it must surely be time for some more good news. We do have our lovely graduates that come back and update us which is wonderful as it keeps us fumbling around in the dark hoping for the light to reach us that we can see in the distance. You are not mad at all - if wanting a child was a proven madness then the world would be full of mental helath hospitals and more peole on the inside than the out!!!

Glowie I am sending every sticky vibe I can muster up for you. Do you have another digital to use next week if you can't get bloods done as that will keep going up in the interim. I waited until we had gone from 1-2 to 2-3 before going to the doc. Don't know if it is honestly worth spending the money on an ultrasound as it could have an adverse effect. In that I mean it can't change anything and even at 8 weeks in my case a heartbeat meant shit all. Maybe it is better to just go along in a positive belief that everything is all right and whatever will be will be etc. Don't know if that is making sense etc but I hope you know what I mean.

Spoomie twinny love you as always and yes everyone was right in what they were saying to me. Maybe this cycle is just a one off or maybe my body is still settling down from the pregnancy etc. I did have one other annov cycle according to FFFFF back in March the first cycle after I think it was, I kept changing the setting to see if I could get cross hairs and could only get them on research settings so it is possible I maybe having a few annov's and it is better to know now than later and we can be aggressive with some stims.

Am ordering our maca on line today and hubby and I will both be doing it.

Hugs ladies and thank you for being so wonderful and supportive.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Spoomie said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> We were supposed to start actively trying to conceive #2 over the next month going forward. I am concerned because my cycle lengths have been changing and today I woke up to AF and she was not due for another week or so. I ovulated on CD 12 and had a LP of 5 days so this cyle was only 17 days!! What is going on with my cycle? I do weekly acupuncture so I am printing out my charts to discuss with my practitoner. I just had a colopscopy(sp) biopsy done to my cervix on the 8th but I do not think that would affect my cycle. This cylce and the one prior my ovulation came and went so fast I was not able to track it with my monitors. My LP went from 11-12 days to 10 last cyle and now 5!
> 
> I hope this does not mean I am out. I really want to get pregnant in the next 6 months or so but each time I think my hormones are getting regulated, they throw me for another loop! I do not take any supplements just the acupuncture. I really do not want to take supplements or Chinese Herbs but I may not have an option.
> 
> D~
> 
> Hi Dyme Diva
> 
> I don't know much but surely the procedure couldn't have helped?! Hopefully it was a freak couple of cycles and you will regulate naturally this cycle. Would be interesting to hear what your practitioner thinks about it. I get the impression that they are often quite keen to use herbs in conjunction with acupuncture but resist if you don't feel comfortable. A cautionary note from me concerning herbal medicine: after my mc last November I was recommended to visit a Western herbalist and did so for the 6 months following the mc. Despite the fact that my cycles had always been regular before the mc I felt it would only help to balance my hormones. Unfortunately it seemed to have the opposite effect, my FP and LP fluctuated and shortened and I have failed to get pregnant on it. I decided to give it up last month and had my most normal cycle since. Coincidence? I feel that I have wasted 6 months and have stopped taking the tinctures. Will try to do this on my own with little more than EPO and a pre-natal vitamin! I hope you find some answers and that you get back to a healthy LP this cycle xClick to expand...

 
I am not doing herbs but I am not opposed to them. I've tried soy, EPO and Royal Jelly and they did not negatively impact my cycles. I O'd quite well with them as a matter of fact. I took them all at different times not together. I reall wanted to conceive without the added boosters but with 42 looming over me in 2012 I may not have that option. :dohh: I think my eggs are sluggish and may need the little push out the ovary. I'll discuss this with my practitioner on Friday and decide how to go. I have been going for a few months and wanted to give it a few more months before throwing in the towel on the practice. Thanks for the feedback, it gives me something more to consider.

D~


----------



## Spoomie

Bless you my Twinny, love you too. You sound better. It's a crappy rollercoaster, we know, but still we have to keep striving. Limitations? If you'd asked me 5 years ago I didn't really notice that there were any! I was supremely fit, personally happy and professionally fulfilled, and felt that I was striding through life. I'd give almost anything to feel that confident and optimistic these days, there must be a real knack to growing older and not being rocked by life's obstacles - don't think I have it! HOWEVER, I'm ordering the Maca tomorrow from my usual vitamin place - that way I'll be doing everything that Glowie has told me to do, therefore, success MUST follow!!!

Good advice for Glowie. If I think about it, I believe that seeing the hb on our early scan made things worse in the end because as you say, it really means nothing, but what it does do is lead you to believe that all will be well. I hope I don't sound too depressing Glowie, I really don't mean to. You are so amazingly positive, maybe just concentrate on being content in the joy of being pregnant, a blood test/scan won't alter the outcome. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Glowstar

Despie welcome back :hugs: and go you!! for keeping going and trying again...I don't blame you :winkwink:

Miss C/Spoomie - I think at the moment I am still in shock and really looking for the tests to get darker. I have got utter paranoia that the BFN test I did a couple of days after ovulation was a fluke and maybe I've still got leftover HCG :wacko: saying that though all my symptoms pretty much went within a week or so..especially the boobs and saucer nipples and that's back again big time :wacko:
Then I keep thinking...what if something for left over from the D&C and it's growing and making HCG...I know that sounds freaky but I've heard of people having to go for a 2nd D&C because of retained tissue. 
God I dunno :nope: I'm freaking myself out really. I have got another digital test I can take in a week or so, that's if AF doesn't arrive.
I might see if I can get my bloods done next week...just to make sure because at this point even though I've got 5 or so +HPT's I still don't feel confident at all...anything could wrong as I'm only 11dpo today...so tested super early.


----------



## LLbean

Oh Glowie I hope we both get confirmations soon ;-)


----------



## maryanne67

Oh WOW Llbean am i seeing a ticker Congratulations Big Time :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Glowie fx`d but its sounding good :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

OMG!!! I've got a BUMP BUDDY :happydance::happydance::happydance:
So very pleased for you Eli....it's awesome :cloud9:

On another note...I have got blood tests booked for Wednesday and Friday and because I was freaking myself out I managed to find the Neg test I did in the bottom of my bedroom bin...here it is...from the 9th July...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/negHPT9thjuly20112.jpg

And here are 2 FRER's...one done with FMU at 10dpo and one done today 11dpo at 5.15pm...so not 48hrs apart.

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/2frers2.jpg


----------



## maryanne67

:wohoo: Congratulations Glowie :wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

Yes Glowie we can do this!!!! WOO HOO!


----------



## Glowstar

How strange that just a few posts back I said I didn't like being a lone bump....and here you are to join me with 2 days between our EDD's!! :cloud9:

Strangely enough, my predictions were correct. Cheri said baby boy March conceive, find out or birth month. Luna said June conception March 2012 birth baby boy and Gail said positive result July 2011 baby boy!!!


----------



## LLbean

Yup I got mine correct from Gail and Babylove it seems...fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> Yes Glowie we can do this!!!! WOO HOO!

Congratulations LL, wonderful news. Remember what I said a few days ago about your temp rise.....I just love being right :haha:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA yes I do Spoomie...but it did go down after that...just not below the coverline. Now praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## pip7890

Such great news.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Shelley71

HOLY SH*T!!

Congrats Glowie and LL!!! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Miss_C

holy snapping ducky shit!!!!! double bump buddies - about freaking time - we needed some good news in here. Sticky sticky sticky vibes to you both. 

maybe this is like the breaking the seal theory - you know if you are on a night out and you hold on to your pee for as long as you can cos you know once you go once then you have to keep going for the rest of the night.

so that's 2 holly's needed - let's see if we can make a whole row of them!!

Glowy :holly: LLB :holly:


----------



## Reb S

HA!!! I love this thread. I posted a few days ago that we were all out for this month - how frigging wrong was I?! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! LLBean and Glowie - fantastic bump buddies xxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

waiting for Betas to come in by end of week but heck, why not start getting excited, right? LOL

THANKS!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Go away for a couple of days and what happens?!?!?!

Way to go Glowie and LL!!!!

Keeping fingers crossed this keeps up!!


----------



## Glowstar

Yes you should get excited Eli :happydance::happydance: there's really no point in being any other way except to embrace it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Sorry to dampen the spirits here! My consultant at the Lister never replied to my e-mail of questions - I e-mailed again today and got an out-of-office reply saying he's on holiday till August. So I asked for a new consultant. Not looking good for us. Steve hated him anyway so maybe it's a good thing but I'm thinking we're going to miss our slot...
Hoping you newly preggers folk are chipper, cheerful and VERY STICKY this morning!!!! xxxx
Sam - how're you doing, I hope you're okay and thinking of you loads x


----------



## inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS GLOWSTAR AND LLBEAN :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
God i really hope to be joining you guys soon am 4 days late and really trying to contain it here may have to go and get a test this morning but i can only get boots ones dont know if they are any good so may have to wait !!!


----------



## inkdchick

RebS, hiya hun i really hope you get to see a new specialist especially if OH hated the other one it maybe the change you need fingers crossed xx


----------



## Desperado167

Reb s ,hope u get a new consultant ASAP and u are treated the way u deserve to be treated,:hugs:Glowie,so glad u booked your bloods and am sure u will feel more positive wen u get the results ,good luck lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Llbean ,congrats again,I can't stop smiling for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> CONGRATULATIONS GLOWSTAR AND LLBEAN :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> God i really hope to be joining you guys soon am 4 days late and really trying to contain it here may have to go and get a test this morning but i can only get boots ones dont know if they are any good so may have to wait !!!

Keeping everything crossed for u ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## inkdchick

thank you hun i really dont know if im gonna make it much further on as i have a really wierd feeling low down now and just hoping its not af on here way late !, but on the plus side cervix is still high up and softish mostly hard but we'll see just got 5 days to go til i can test x


----------



## Miss_C

inkdchick said:


> thank you hun i really dont know if im gonna make it much further on as i have a really wierd feeling low down now and just hoping its not af on here way late !, but on the plus side cervix is still high up and softish mostly hard but we'll see just got 5 days to go til i can test x

hun I am confused if you are already 4 days late why do you have to wait 5 more days until you can test?


----------



## inkdchick

coz i normally if late get my af around now so the gp has told me to wait til im 10 days late and then to test and im doubtful now if i will reach 10 days late coz last night i had a greenish coloured snot cm so i dont know if thats the start of af and have had slight cramping today and still have it now just at top of legs but im still doubtful i may go to early preg unit at hospital and get bloods done this afternoon when hubby gets home i just need to know whats going on now x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, how ignorant of your consultant!! He obviously isn't the one for you, hope you get a new one asap. Xx


----------



## inkdchick

did you go through this or did u just get a good clear test result hun


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Sorry to dampen the spirits here! My consultant at the Lister never replied to my e-mail of questions - I e-mailed again today and got an out-of-office reply saying he's on holiday till August. So I asked for a new consultant. Not looking good for us. Steve hated him anyway so maybe it's a good thing but I'm thinking we're going to miss our slot...
> Hoping you newly preggers folk are chipper, cheerful and VERY STICKY this morning!!!! xxxx
> Sam - how're you doing, I hope you're okay and thinking of you loads x

Hi Reb

Poor you, you don't need this when the whole 'To IVF or not to IVF' is so finely balanced anyway. How ignorant of him to ignore your email, especially when time is so close. However, you are so right that perhaps a new consultant is a good thing; I'm sure having a good relationship with them is really important and with OH being so uncertain, it would be much better if he felt that he gelled with the consultant in whose hands you are placing so much . I don't really understand IVF - is your slot purely a time slot that you have been allocated by the clinic or do you mean miss your slot as in, miss the correct time in your cycle to begin treatment? Regardless, surely a slight delay is preferable to a cr*p consultant? Thinking of you sweetie xx


----------



## Reb S

> Poor you, you don't need this when the whole 'To IVF or not to IVF' is so finely balanced anyway. How ignorant of him to ignore your email, especially when time is so close. However, you are so right that perhaps a new consultant is a good thing; I'm sure having a good relationship with them is really important and with OH being so uncertain, it would be much better if he felt that he gelled with the consultant in whose hands you are placing so much . I don't really understand IVF - is your slot purely a time slot that you have been allocated by the clinic or do you mean miss your slot as in, miss the correct time in your cycle to begin treatment? Regardless, surely a slight delay is preferable to a cr*p consultant? Thinking of you sweetie xx

Thanks girls - Spoomie, we need to fit it in around my touring. I spend a lot of time abroad with my job and it just happens that the next four cycles will be screwed up by tours. Seeing as those I work with were so unsympathetic when I miscarried, there's no way I can tell anyone or take time off to do IVF, so it needs to be summer hols. There may be a time in November, but time seems to be of the essence...anyway we'll wait and see who replies to my latest e-mail, I've asked for a lady who specialises in low AMH.
Hoping everyone is okay and good luck to Ink. 
Have the new :holly:ies tested again yet?! xxx


----------



## LLbean

I did, it is darker today :)


----------



## Glowstar

Wow Reb...this is going to take some delicate planning :winkwink:

I tested again yesterday with a 25miu 12dpo 6.00pm :thumbup: first set of Beta's getting taken this morning :wacko:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_3325DA49-8DB8-4117-A59D-5E0898BD88E6.jpg


----------



## Reb S

Hurrah! :holly::holly: x


----------



## Glowstar

Not getting my hopes up, such bad stabbing pains and cramps today and had the tiniest minutest amount of brown/yellow cm when wiped this morning after bm so might all be over before it even starts!


----------



## Spoomie

Praying for only good things Glowstar and crossing everything xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Not getting my hopes up, such bad stabbing pains and cramps today and had the tiniest minutest amount of brown/yellow cm when wiped this morning after bm so might all be over before it even starts!

Glowie ,praying everything works out for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glowie, you know that is normal...I've been spotting too and especially after BM.... you are fine


----------



## truly_blessed

keep those BFPs coming, great to come on here to such good news .... as for me just got my DS results back as 1:6100. To say I'm very pleased is a bit of an under statement.


----------



## Glowstar

That's a brilliant result!!!! you are ticking along nicely Truly...so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Truly that is one awesome number! Just shows that even us geri's can pop out good strong healthy eggs. :jo: Are you on any regimes ie vitex, soy, maca, herbs acu etc? 

I am hoping to come home today to my delivery of Maca. Cycle is definitely looking anov, no signs of O AT ALL, looks like the U/S was right. Anyone know if clomid can dramatically delay things?


----------



## truly_blessed

thank miss c. not taking anything apart from the pregnacare prenatals but I had been taking those for about 18 months. I just carried on taking them after the MMC. DF had just started zinc and selenium.

not sure about the effects of clomid.


----------



## pip7890

Glowie - that's a great line for 12DPO. My IC weren't that clear and strong at 12DPO. 

Truly - great results. Bet you can't wait for you anomaly scan. The difference between what you can see on the dating scan and that anomaly scan was amazing

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C it might not be yet...holding out hope :hugs:

Thanks Pip!!! here's tonight's test 13dpo 8pm

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_960C0454-4093-6B9D-0E48-1B9842B087AD.jpg


----------



## Nise

Awe, huge congrats to you both, Glowie and LLbean. I've not been around much so delighted to pop on and see such positive news.

I don't know exactly where I am in my cycle - this is deliberate. As I'm sure you'll understand I reached a point where ttc had just completely taken over my life and tbh I was getting more and more miserable and frustrated. So I have thrown myself into work and stuff and finally managed to move on. So, though I have not given up my dream of becoming a mum by any stretch of the imagination - (I know all the O signs and stuff so impossible to not act on them), but the charting, opks, vit concoctions and 24/7 ttc woe is me, thinking has been replaced by a more rational not preventing, casually trying, and leaving it all to nature while I get on with my life approach is my method these days. Sadly this means not obsessing on bnb - a very hard habit to break let me tell you!

Still thinking of you all and wishing bfp's & sticky beans to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Glowie

Here are my 10DPO Superdrug and IC tests compared with my 12DPO Superdrug and IC tests. Yours are way clearer!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5096/5529673581_c9e768a0d7_m.jpg

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Nise....so nice to hear from you :hugs: :kiss:

Thanks for posting that Pip...nice comparison :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Nise

Good to hear from you. Part of me is sooo envious of you that you have found a way to manage ttc within the bigger picture of your real life! Keep it up girl! And while you're busy doing other stuff may great things follow as a result x


----------



## LLbean

Thanks so much and welcome back Nise...Hope you too can celebrate soon!

I am waiting to hear on Betas before making it "official" and posting it on the BFP thread......but I had to start playing with my signature LOL


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Sam, how are you? Hope you're ok, I was thinking about you earlier today. Hope you had a good weekend with OH visiting. x

Anyone heard from her?


----------



## Reb S

Hi Nise and Truly - great that you popped in!
Truly - fantastic result, bravo!!!
Glowie - your line looks fantastic, STICK BEAN! 
I'm too tired to write anymore. Doing opera till 1am every night is a bit tiring after a while!
xx


----------



## truly_blessed

that's way darker than mine too Glowstar, mine are cycle days at the side though and I was around 30 day cycles.
 



Attached Files:







3 plus weeks.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Reb S

~~~~~***** VENT ALERT *****~~~~~ DO NOT READ IF YOU'RE IN A GOOD MOOD
COS I'M NOT.


I still haven't got a consultant. The Lister is completely crap. I think we're headed into non-IVF land, which I'm afraid means no family-land. Can I let go? I just don't know what to do. I'm not even sure I want to be a Mum anymore, I don't want another miscarriage and I don't want to go through IVF again. Sorry girls, my PMA has vanished into the blue and this is the only place I can vent. xx


----------



## truly_blessed

Reb, it's bound to get to you from time to time, you can't be expected to keep up a happy smiley face and nature all the time, reality just isn't like that. 

I'm sure you're just having a bad day sweetheart, and I'm sure the questions you are asking yourself have gone through the minds of many of the others on here. I'd take my rage out on the Lister and find out what the hell is going on. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Truly :winkwink:

Reb...you are allowed to have off days...you must feel so frustrated :growlmad: I think you need to phone and find out what the hell is going on! Is there another clinic you can go to? you still have options......I am sending you a huge dose of PMA. :hugs:

Sam & Morgans - hope you are both OK :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks guys - I sent a snotty e-mail, no response. The trouble with phoning is I'm on my mobile in France and last time I called, was on hold for half an hour... 
I think I'll get Steve to call them instead. 
Hope everyone else is doing better! xxx


----------



## LLbean

Reb, sending you hugs and hoping they get some answers already.


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> ~~~~~***** VENT ALERT *****~~~~~ DO NOT READ IF YOU'RE IN A GOOD MOOD
> COS I'M NOT.
> 
> 
> I still haven't got a consultant. The Lister is completely crap. I think we're headed into non-IVF land, which I'm afraid means no family-land. Can I let go? I just don't know what to do. I'm not even sure I want to be a Mum anymore, I don't want another miscarriage and I don't want to go through IVF again. Sorry girls, my PMA has vanished into the blue and this is the only place I can vent. xx

Hi Reb

It's so hard to stay positive and at the same time not let it take over your life. You DO still want to keep trying, you wouldn't be in such turmoil about it if you didn't want it so badly. And the emotions of ttc are massively magnified with IVF, I'm sure, because it is totally and utterly out of your hands. I'm thinking the same as Glowie, couldn't you explore using a different clinic? Your OH feels very negative about the consultant, the clinic doesn't seem to be treating you with the care and attention you need over such an emotionally challenging time and I'm certain that with the money you have to pay for this there must be someone somewhere who could provide you with a better service and all round more positive experience? Maybe get Steve to call and see what the heck's going on with them, give them their marching orders if he isn't satisfied with their response and then to get the Yellow Pages out and find someone who'll look after you and nurture you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

^^^wss^^^

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Evening all and as usual thanks for your support. Still no response to my e-mail from the hospital so OH is going to ring them in the morning and give them hell. You get MUCH better service and dedication from the NHS... Anyway, maybe OH will be more on board with a new consultant - his instincts about the old one were obviously spot on.
Anyway, how is everyone? Miss C - how's it going?
And Sam, I hope you're feeling okay and had a great time with your OH xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I'm sure Steve will get it all sorted out Reb :thumbup: hope to hear an update soon xxx


----------



## Miss_C

this is just the weirdest feeling, not waiting to O, not waiting to poas, not waiting to see if AF shows, not analysing symptoms etc etc etc. am just on the countdown to our appointment on the 2nd. Hubby and I have yet to make the final IVF decision but have talked about if we will be able to find the money. Probably gonna fall short by about $2,000 so it could be an off the table option before it gets there.


----------



## Morgans19

Hi girls, Im still here, just had the most crap week ever then AF showed her ugly face, so I have been feeling pretty rubbish and low. Had to go to a funeral today of a 26yr old :-(

I havent been feeling very positive at all in the past two weeks, on a real downer, but today did decide I should start temping again this morning and got a high on only Day 6 this morning on CBFM. Wonder if I'll ov early? 

LLBean & Glowie - so chuffed for you both, hang on to those little beans  x x 

Spk soon
x


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C - hope you are now in the land of nod conjuring up a cunning plan to come up with that extra $2000 if you have too :hugs:

Morgans - welcome back...I know you've had a really tough week so double :hugs::hugs:

Well drum roll ladies...the results are in.......

1st Beta @ 13dpo - 228
2nd Beta @n 15dpo - 616!! 

Gives me a doubling time of 32.78 hours!!! stick beanie...please stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for keeping me sane!!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Glowie...YEY for rising numbers for you!!!!!

I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL


----------



## Glowstar

:nope: I really hope not LL.....sending major sticky vibes your way FX'd!!!


----------



## LLbean

well I still feel fine, wish this wasn't messing with my head now LOL


----------



## Glowstar

I feel for you...being in limbo is NOT a nice place to be it totally messes with your head big time....hoping and hoping [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> Hi girls, Im still here, just had the most crap week ever then AF showed her ugly face, so I have been feeling pretty rubbish and low. Had to go to a funeral today of a 26yr old :-(
> 
> I havent been feeling very positive at all in the past two weeks, on a real downer, but today did decide I should start temping again this morning and got a high on only Day 6 this morning on CBFM. Wonder if I'll ov early?
> 
> LLBean & Glowie - so chuffed for you both, hang on to those little beans  x x
> 
> Spk soon
> x

Hey Morgans

Sorry to hear you've been feeling rubbish. Such a mixture of emotions when af arrives, disappointment, frustration etc etc and topping it off with a funeral (sorry for your loss) is the icing you don't need on the cake you didn't even want to be eating :cry: What a ghastly day you must've had but if nothing else, it reminds us that we come here but once and we should determine to savour the experience - I don't mean that to sound flippant, I am just thinking of my own experience; my closest friend from university days lost her battle with cancer last year. She was such a 'glass half full' person and I'm such a 'glass half empty' person so whenever I feel miserable I try to think of all that is good in my life because she would give anything to be living it. Temping, CBFM etc all sounds positive though, like you're preparing to come back fighting. We're only 2 days apart, I'm on cd8 but still only reading low as yet, so let's obsess together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Great news Glowie!

LL, thinking of you; stay positive and let's hope for good things xxx


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Spoomie...yes staying positive still


----------



## Reb S

LLBean, I've got my fingers crossed for you, please stick, little one xxxx
Glowie - great news for your betas xx
Morgans - I really hope you feel better soon, it's such a blooming roller-coaster, this. Give yourself a treat over the weekend and pamper yourself a little! xxx
Miss C - it's going to be worth borrowing the $2000 if you're committed to IVF. We've given up worrying about the money - after all we bought a car last year for £2000 and didn't even bat an eyelid. And they say having a child sets you back by about £100K so this is just the beginning!!!!! 
Sam, are you around? Hope you're feeling okay xxx

AFM, got a new consultant, and can phone him over the weekend, so hopefully we'll have a better idea of what's what soon. Not sure if I'm ready to start IVF at the end of the week...urk.


----------



## LLbean

well no spotting still...cramps yes but no spotting...the waiting game continues

Thanks all for your support. Told hubby and he is ok. was sad how he got all excited at first and I had to go "wait, sorry, don't get too excited babe..." Man it broke my heart


----------



## samiam

Reb: Thanks for all of your kind notes. I'm in a blue funk. I had a nice time with OH, but there was tension and sadness that hasn't been there since after the last MC and now he's gone until August 12th and we're in a bit of a distant-feeling moment. Probably because I feel lonely and needy as hell and he's buried in work from having to take time off to care for me, etc. Add in the fact that we missed this month's fertile window and we're not in a great place. I'm around, stalking you all, but not feeling much PMA. I am glad that you got another consultant though! That makes me feel optimistic!

Everyone else: I'm a bit of an Eeyore at the moment. So I'm hiding a bit. Sorry. I hope you're all doing well. I'm sure I'll snap out of it at some point. Lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## Miss_C

Sammy you won't "snap out of it" but you will learn how to cope with it better. So don't put that pressure on yourself as well as everything else. I still have really really shit days when I just cry and cry and as I near my due date it is getting worse and worse but there are good days in between it's just the balance of good and bad that shifts. Vent all you like, I know I have, and you ladies have really given me the love and support I need on those days.

Sending you massive hugs


----------



## Glowstar

:nope: Sam...I really hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Morgans19

Thanks for your kinds words - yep Spoomie only 2 days apart so we can sympton spot together! Another high on the CBFM Day 7 think I better maybe get started!! legs up on the wall again and all that!!! Have a good weekend ladies


----------



## LLbean

looks like the battle is over ladies...but on to the next cycle with my chin up high as well as my hopes!


----------



## Reb S

Oh no, LL - I really hope you're wrong xxxx Loads of hugs and what a PMA
Sam - great to hear you're back and sorry you're feeling rough - it's to be expected. Miss C has wise words for you and yes, please vent at us x
Morgans -:sex::spermy::bunny::sex: - can we have an icon for legs-up-against-the-wall?!

AFM - Steve did the deed, we have a new consultant and MUCH more pro-active than the old dud. He wants to test my ANA and thrombophillia and thyroid before we do anything so it's a race against the clock if we decide to go for this month...£££££££ OMG! WHAT SHALL WE DO?!

Lots of love and hugs to you all, you have kept me sane whilst I've been away from my home for a month. Can't wait to get back on Monday, last opera tomorrow night x


----------



## LLbean

well I feel fine today, temps went up but line on FRER is almost non-existant. I am thinking ...on to the next cycle. Now just praying I am VERY fertile for next one (and that they put me on Progesterone IMMEDIATELY)...maybe I get twin girls hehehe

I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" Ugh its kills me to see him sad or crying!...and yes he is a crier


----------



## Glowstar

I'm so sorry Eli :cry::cry:

Reb - sounds like Steve is on the case!!! sounds like this new consultant is what you need!


----------



## LLbean

its not over till flow shows...so we will see...guess stranger things have happened LOL


----------



## Reb S

Oh LL, I'm in bits reading about your OH... xxx


----------



## LLbean

I know...big time softie plus he always wanted a child of his own. But he seems ok after all...I showed him the tests but also showed how many people conceive immediately after (my cousin's wife included) so I think he feels better now. He is at the gym...I stayed home to see what happens if anything...so far nothing yet


----------



## inkdchick

i hope you get what you need hun and that all will be ok the next time round. My Oh cries everytime i bleed but we are me 44 and OH 47 and he has no children and would love nothing more than to be a dad so its really hard to see them like that, even tho its harder for us but we will get there i just know it ! xx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> AFM - Steve did the deed, we have a new consultant and MUCH more pro-active than the old dud. He wants to test my ANA and thrombophillia and thyroid before we do anything so it's a race against the clock if we decide to go for this month...£££££££ OMG! WHAT SHALL WE DO?!
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you all, you have kept me sane whilst I've been away from my home for a month. Can't wait to get back on Monday, last opera tomorrow night x

Hi Reb

The new guy sounds like exactly the man for the job. I'm sure it will help Steve to feel more positive about the whole process too. 

It's great that you're almost on your way home. Let us know what time your flight gets in and one of us will come and collect you from the airport :haha:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Reb: Thanks for all of your kind notes. I'm in a blue funk. I had a nice time with OH, but there was tension and sadness that hasn't been there since after the last MC and now he's gone until August 12th and we're in a bit of a distant-feeling moment. Probably because I feel lonely and needy as hell and he's buried in work from having to take time off to care for me, etc. Add in the fact that we missed this month's fertile window and we're not in a great place. I'm around, stalking you all, but not feeling much PMA. I am glad that you got another consultant though! That makes me feel optimistic!
> 
> Everyone else: I'm a bit of an Eeyore at the moment. So I'm hiding a bit. Sorry. I hope you're all doing well. I'm sure I'll snap out of it at some point. Lots of :dust: to you all!

Big :hugs: to you Sam. I really feel for you. I'm sure (sadly) you know from experience of your previous mc that the most difficult period is actually once the initial shock wears off and real life resumes...except it doesn't. The initial period of grieving is generally a time when you can easily support each other because it's happening in real time for both of you and I'm certain your OH was right there alongside you because I recall he was very distressed by events. I discussed this very issue with the bereavement counsellor and I have come to see that while the neediness and anguish goes on almost unabated for a woman (wild mc hormones as well as huge sadness - YOU ARE NORMAL) it is generally much easier for a man to compartmentalise. This imbalance is what leads to the feelings of distance, because you both seem to be in very different places at the moment. I recall being astonished by the speed at which my DH went from crying like a baby to being able to function in his professional life again, while I still struggled to form a sentence. If I'm honest, this in turn made me feel angry towards him because I still needed his support/reassurance/to be handled with kid gloves and to know that we were BOTH devastated by our loss. It may also help you to view his distance from you - emotional not geographic - as a time when he can recharge so that he is of greater support to you when he comes back (kind of Mars/Venus like, if you've ever read it???) Not wanting to sound like Freud but just to reassure you that it's not abnormal, and MissC is right, you are allowed to have low days, there'd be something wrong if you didn't. Your PMA has not deserted you, it's just resting behind the scenes.

Be kind to your self and be patient :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie said:


> It's great that you're almost on your way home. Let us know what time your flight gets in and one of us will come and collect you from the airport :haha:

Silly Spoomie!!!
Okay, party at mine tomorrow - I have fresh produce from Provence, (including a string of garlic that's STINKING out my room!) tapenard, basil and some very odd looking squashed peaches. :haha:
GOING HOME!!!:happydance::thumbup::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Reb S

LLbean - how're you doing? I hope you're okay 
Lots of love to you and Sam, who's still lurking here.
Miss C - what's up? 
Morgans - hope you're enjoying the BD x


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> Thanks for your kinds words - yep Spoomie only 2 days apart so we can sympton spot together! Another high on the CBFM Day 7 think I better maybe get started!! legs up on the wall again and all that!!! Have a good weekend ladies

I think I'm going to beat you to ovulation Morgans! Went straight to peak on day 10, never had that happen before, though I know that others have. Just when I think I'm getting a handle on my cycle, it throws me another curve ball......... Day 10, not great, would like to think that O will hold off another day or two, but not an unmitigated disaster either I guess. Just frustrated that Glowie's Maca hasn't had time to be of any use to me this cycle


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> It's great that you're almost on your way home. Let us know what time your flight gets in and one of us will come and collect you from the airport :haha:
> 
> Silly Spoomie!!!
> Okay, party at mine tomorrow - I have fresh produce from Provence, (including a string of garlic that's STINKING out my room!) tapenard, basil and some very odd looking squashed peaches. :haha:
> GOING HOME!!!:happydance::thumbup::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:Click to expand...

I hope you've got a bottle of red tucked away in your suitcase too?!


----------



## Glowstar

Ermmmm white for me please Reb....IF I WAS ALLOWED TO DRINK :dohh::haha:

Spoomie...maybe it is working...if the egg is ready it's ready I ov'd on CD10 first cycle taking it and got my BFP so CD10 is far from a disaster. Obviously it will mean a shorter cycle but hey if it doesn't work the time goes soooo much quicker :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> LLbean - how're you doing? I hope you're okay
> Lots of love to you and Sam, who's still lurking here.
> Miss C - what's up?
> Morgans - hope you're enjoying the BD x

I'm fine...Temp dropped below cover line today and digi is finally saying NOT pregnant today so just waiting on AF so we we star again and keeping FXd for a really good sticky bean now. But yes, believe it or not I'm fine and kind of glad to be out of my limbo misery.

How is everyone else? Lets do this! :happydance:


----------



## maryanne67

Ah so so sorry llbean :hugs: know exactly what you mean about limbo land x


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: LLbean

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

thanks girls.. we are not down... it did not work out for a reason BUT it did tell us we CAN do it.


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> thanks girls.. we are not down... it did not work out for a reason BUT it did tell us we CAN do it.

Absolutely right that you CAN do it and you WILL again xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

LLBean, you're AMAZING xxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Big :hugs: to you Sam. I really feel for you. I'm sure (sadly) you know from experience of your previous mc that the most difficult period is actually once the initial shock wears off and real life resumes...except it doesn't. The initial period of grieving is generally a time when you can easily support each other because it's happening in real time for both of you and I'm certain your OH was right there alongside you because I recall he was very distressed by events. I discussed this very issue with the bereavement counsellor and I have come to see that while the neediness and anguish goes on almost unabated for a woman (wild mc hormones as well as huge sadness - YOU ARE NORMAL) it is generally much easier for a man to compartmentalise. This imbalance is what leads to the feelings of distance, because you both seem to be in very different places at the moment. I recall being astonished by the speed at which my DH went from crying like a baby to being able to function in his professional life again, while I still struggled to form a sentence. If I'm honest, this in turn made me feel angry towards him because I still needed his support/reassurance/to be handled with kid gloves and to know that we were BOTH devastated by our loss. It may also help you to view his distance from you - emotional not geographic - as a time when he can recharge so that he is of greater support to you when he comes back (kind of Mars/Venus like, if you've ever read it???) Not wanting to sound like Freud but just to reassure you that it's not abnormal, and MissC is right, you are allowed to have low days, there'd be something wrong if you didn't. Your PMA has not deserted you, it's just resting behind the scenes.
> 
> Be kind to your self and be patient :hugs::hugs:

Spoomie: :hugs: Thank you. You're right, of course. And OH has called a lot this weekend and is trying to be there for me and I am trying to be full of PMA for him. So we're making an effort for one another and maybe we'll get there. The geographic distance doesn't help, but I don't think it would be better if he were here and emotionally distant, so maybe I need to view this as a necessary healing period for each of us. I was feeling quite angry with him last week for the very reasons that you expressed and that was coming out, so our trip was good, but not as light and full of laughter as I wanted it to, so, of course, I put pressure on it to be that way and that made it worse. :nope: I'm really tired and that's not helping either. But I'm going to get back into my running this week and eating better and that should help some. 

How are you? CD10! Get busy! The maca seems to be working. I swear by it. I do.

Reb: Sounds like you're bringing a delightful bounty back with you. Glad that Steve found a new FS for you. :)

LL: :hugs: You're an incredible, strong woman, Eli. Maybe we will both fall next cycle and be bump buddies.

Miss C:  From my meeting yesterday I learned that HSG triples the success rate of pregnancy for three months following the procedure and doubles it for the following 2-3 months. :) I also learned that femara might be a better choice for you than clomid (see below). Something to consider. . .

AFM: Okay--so I didn't win the free cycle of IVF. But I learned a lot. So I'm going to pass some of it along here. Femara is better than Clomid for a host of reasons--three times the success rate of Clomid, no loss of EWCM, can use it longer (plus it's cheaper). For fibroids, a treatment of femara and northindrone can dramatically shrink them. If they don't shrink, you can have MRI Guided ablation of the uterine fibroids (NO surgery). Men should take saw palmetto, fish oil and zinc. Bitter Melon helps with insulin resistance in PCOS. So, I got something out of it. And I'll be going in for a consult with them to see if there's anything I can do to help the next one stick. I also got the blood tests (the 11 vials of blood they took after the MC) and there are NO issues. No clotting problems. No hormonal things, no hidden infections (hell, I have lived with my cat for 19 years and still haven't had toxoplasmosis? WTF?!). That feels like good and bad news. I was kind of hoping for something that could be "fixed" instead of an indirect diagnosis of "older" eggs.


----------



## Morgans19

I think I'm going to beat you to ovulation Morgans! Went straight to peak on day 10, never had that happen before, though I know that others have. Just when I think I'm getting a handle on my cycle, it throws me another curve ball......... Day 10, not great, would like to think that O will hold off another day or two, but not an unmitigated disaster either I guess. Just frustrated that Glowie's Maca hasn't had time to be of any use to me this cycle[/QUOTE]

LOL you maybe are - my CBFM has given me a high this month from day 6, 7, 8 and today 9 - god only knows!! My "stalker" and best pal Glowie reckons Ill OV Day 11, Day 12 and I have been WARNED that I must use these instead cups. :dohh: So Ill do as she tells me.........I just get concerned cos of the low sc that we shouldnt BD too much but then scared not doing it enough!! Cant win at all. My plan is to BD 8, 10, 12, 14 or maybe 8,10,11,12 :wacko: I did an OPK today but its still negative. Temp not changed much either. Good luck Spoomie - everything crossed, including those legs up in the air!!! :blush:


----------



## Morgans19

Spoomie said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls.. we are not down... it did not work out for a reason BUT it did tell us we CAN do it.
> 
> Absolutely right that you CAN do it and you WILL again xxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

EXACTLY, you can and WILL do it again. :thumbup: Hugs coming your way


----------



## LLbean

so doc said chemical...my doctor was nice and she says if I want she can write me a prescription for progesterone but says that scientifically it has not been proven to make a difference...either way I got in with the fertility specialist for tomorrow at 1pm!


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry Eli, but a :thumbup: for getting that appointment tomorrow :hugs:

Morgans...BD all you like...I have come the conclusion that the more sperm you get up there and keep the cups in each time the better chance right? techincally if sperm is slow or lesser quantity I think the cups should work to get as MUCH as possible up there so it can have a leisurely swim around waiting for the egg :thumbup:


----------



## Nise

LLbean said:


> thanks girls.. we are not down... it did not work out for a reason BUT it did tell us we CAN do it.

That's the spirit and do it you WILL. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Morning all, I'm happy back home after a month, re-united with my OH and hound. VERY HAPPY.
Sam - sounds like as you say, good news and bad - at least there's nothing to be fixed...
LLbean - hope you're doing okay
Nise - good to hear from you x
Hope everyone else is all right - it's very quiet round here at the moment!

PS turns out we can't IVF this month - too many results not back and too rushed. Amazingly I feel completely at peace with that decision and happy x


----------



## LLbean

Hello Reb...yes doing really well. Going to see the Fertility Specialist in a few hours so looking forward to see what she has to say.


----------



## pip7890

Good luck with your appointment LLBean.

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Pip...will report after


----------



## Spoomie

Hi all

Yes Reb, quiet here, I haven't really touched base for a couple of days as my DH just returned on Sunday from a John O'Groats to Land's End run for charity (continuous 20 man relay, not just him by himself!) and it coincided with my peak CBFM days so evenings have been busy :haha: 

It's also because of his run that our BD record this month is so abysmal - peak days only. I hate FFF already that she's going to give me a 'Poor' or 'Good' rating for timing. Although having said that, it's not as if 'High' has produced great results for a while so I don't see our chances as significantly diminished!

Nothing else to report really; taken my Maca, put my cups in and now begins the second agony of the month. It looks like my longer follicular phase last month was a fluke as it's shorter again this month, O on cd11 - any thoughts Glowie? I also wanted to ask you if I should keep taking the Maca after ovulation, but I'll go and check out your charts to find out! I read an interesting thread (I think on over 35s board) about the +/- of EPO and I'm wondering if it's more than coincidence that it was longer last month when I was having a drug free month??? Maybe I should try flaxseed and fish oil pre-ovulation as well as post-ovulation next month, but I was taking the EPO to help with EWCM :wacko:

Resolution this month, I will not overanalyse, I will not overanalyse...........

:hugs:


----------



## Morgans19

Hi. I'm still waiting to ov. Neg opk today day 10 still high on Cbfm though. Going to try these cups. I've only tried them once. Think I could peak tomorrow. Good luck spoomie. I'm just behind you )


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie, yes I kept taking the Maca....but stop the EPO you're only supposed to take it up to ovulation (then you probably already know that :winkwink:)
I think you Ovulated on CD11, important thing is you got the day in BEFORE ov which is best chance :thumbup: Look at both my BFP charts, days before ovulation and in May, 2 days before ov and on day of ov. We never got a HIGH from FF in any month :winkwink:

Morgans...sorry didn't text you back before...was feeling really sick :sick: and having the most horrible cramps :nope: being PAL is not fun at all...I wish I could fast forward time :winkwink:
I think you'll peak tomorrow...so hope you are BD'ing tonight and using the cups :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Glowie

Thanks. I'd checked out your charts after posting and seen that you carry on with the Maca after O, I will do likewise. Yes, I always stop EPO after O and switched to Flaxseed today once I got temp rise. And I know that O-1 is the best chance, just concerned that we hadn't BD for a good few weeks before that (DH's run, prior to that af, prior to that apathy!!!) and that one is supposed to keep it regular to keep the sperm fresh.........and fresh it certainly was not! Oh well, stranger things have happened. At least I'll have been taking the Maca for a good 6 weeks by next ovulation day!


----------



## Glowstar

Erm.....Spoomie...hello...he's a man...just because you haven't BD'd before doesn't mean he hasn't got fresh sperm!!!! all men are secret W$$NKERS!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reb S

Haa ha ha ha ha!!! That's for sure, Glowie! Sorry you're feeling %&$*(%£* x
LLBean- how'd you get on with FS?
Morgans - you've got a nice run of Highs - I'm sure that's a good sign, now get those cups in! Much less messy once they're in, too!


----------



## LLbean

just got back from the FS and she says IVF all the way because of my age, that way they can make sure the embryo is 100% healthy before transferring it (through testing) . She thinks I could have MC because of genetic stuff (due to age) too bu t says they would definitely give me progesterone as well...hope Hubby agrees to the costs ...UGH!


----------



## Glowstar

:thumbup: I hope he does too :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Erm.....Spoomie...hello...he's a man...just because you haven't BD'd before doesn't mean he hasn't got fresh sperm!!!! all men are secret W$$NKERS!!! :rofl::rofl:

Ha ha! :haha: I'm so naive!!!


----------



## Reb S

LLBean - maybe we'll be IVF buddies...think we're going to go for October, so that I'm actually in the country for egg collection! It's a few months off so we've got time to get OH's sperm up to scratch although my eggies will be a bit older... The costs are dizzying, particularly as we're trying to buy a house and save for a wedding at the same time... urk.
SAM - how're you doing? Hoping you're lurking and sending hugs x


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> LLBean - maybe we'll be IVF buddies...think we're going to go for October, so that I'm actually in the country for egg collection! It's a few months off so we've got time to get OH's sperm up to scratch although my eggies will be a bit older... The costs are dizzying, particularly as we're trying to buy a house and save for a wedding at the same time... urk.
> SAM - how're you doing? Hoping you're lurking and sending hugs x

we are on a similar boat cause we also need to move before a baby comes so yes, lost of expenses at once.

By the time we can start IVF it will be September at least so lets see. He agreed to one cycle...now I am praying I can produce a TON of eggs to freeze just in case it doesn't take cause he won't want to pay that amount all over again


----------



## Reb S

Hey, LLbean, maybe we will be cycle buddies! Scary scary times.
I hope everyone is okay - hopefully on holiday which is why is SO quiet here at the moment! Here go the personals - 
Glowie - how's the :sick:?
Sam - how're you doing? I really hope you're feeling a bit perkier x
Spoomie, Morgans - hope you caught that eggie x
MISS C!!!! WHERE ARE YOU?!


----------



## LLbean

I would like that Reb!


----------



## Morgans19

Hi all, Glowie isnt so good, shes back in hospital. Was spotting and cramping last night - thats stopped but they are keeping her in, taking blood tests etc, shes not having a good time and getting real frustrated with the docs contradicting themselves, she will fill you in shortly - PLEASE send lots of positive vibes to her - Glowie, luv you take care x x x


----------



## Morgans19

Reb S said:


> Hey, LLbean, maybe we will be cycle buddies! Scary scary times.
> I hope everyone is okay - hopefully on holiday which is why is SO quiet here at the moment! Here go the personals -
> Glowie - how's the :sick:?
> Sam - how're you doing? I really hope you're feeling a bit perkier x
> Spoomie, Morgans - hope you caught that eggie x
> MISS C!!!! WHERE ARE YOU?!

Im on Day 12 and still high on monitor, will check on an opk stick later :wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Oh my gosh, poor Glowie. Sending lots of love and good wishes xxx :hugs::hugs:

Morgans....hurry up, I'm already 3dpo and waiting for you to come and keep me company!!! :haha::haha: Would so love it if my chart just kept on climbing and climbing like today.....dream on!!!


----------



## LLbean

OMG GLOWIE...come on it has to be all good! keeping all positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Reb S

Lots of positive vibes and love to you Glowie xxxxx

Morgans - tell that huevo to get a move on! Spoomie needs a cycle buddie x


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Glowie

Pip x


----------



## Morgans19

Day 13 still high!! Not long spoomie I'll be joint you shortly honest!! I hope! All these highs are getting boring now. Glowie been texting me. She is awfully frustrated with hospital. See what today brings for her


----------



## pip7890

Please send my best wishes to Glowie.

:hugs: and :dust:

Pip x


----------



## Shelley71

Ugh! So sorry to LL and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Glowie. This is just the shits for everyone. :growlmad:

Life has been really busy; been away for a workshop for the last almost week. I'm on CD36 and still no AF, but had spotting for several days which should have coincided with AF, but she's a no show. BFN this morning. I always get excited that my cycles are evening out, and then end up waiting, waiting and waiting every damn time. 

I'm willing to go one more month on my own, and then I'm heading to the doc. I had such a PMA when I started tracking again this past month, and really hoped that things would work out. I'm talking more about getting an O, than a BFP at this point. 

I bought Vitex, but it's just sitting here until AF shows. SO EFFIN FRUSTRATED!


----------



## LLbean

Shelley71...hugs my friend... we are going straight to IVF too... hang in there!


----------



## Nise

Sending out positive thoughts and much strength to the lovely Glowie. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

OH NO. I just came back to find this note about Glowie! UGH. It's NOT what I expected to hear at all. :( Hang in there Glowie!!

In my news, OH and I are fighting. It's really very bad. In fact there has been talk of separation, which really freaks me out on so many levels. It has not been a good month at all. That's why I've been so quiet. If we split, well, there goes my love, along with all of my baby chances. So. I guess time will tell. :(


----------



## Miss_C

sorry I have been MIA, bubba got tonsilitis twice and this past week I have been really sick, still bed ridden today, have the flu added to nasty vomitting and exploding bottom, so very not pleasant. Had to call hubby and get him to leave work immediately cos I was laying on the floor and couldn't get up. And to top it all off I think I may have o'd and we have missed it completely with being so ill.

Glowy honey sending you every sticky vibe I can find. Love and hugs your way sweetheart.

Sammy DP and I were in this self same spot a few months ago, the toll of TTC and the stresses of losing a baby are just overwhelming. I was ready to say that's it and I in fact did. I told him it's all over I simply can't do this anymore, I am sick of fighting, sick of ttc etc etc. I think it was a wake up call and we reassessed everything and fortunately we did come out the other side. Don'e make any decisions now, just ride this part and then see. Remember also men like to go off into their caves and sort things out and then they wander back out with it all decided and as if nothing has happened. This to us is alien and think they dont care or feel.

Hugs to everyone, that is about as much typing as I can handle, dizzy again, best lay down.


----------



## samiam

Miss C:  Thank you. I won't write more because your message made me burst into tears (the good kind, mind you). I am so grateful for your support and I will wait and see what happens. I know that he's in his cave, but I'm not sure I can take more of the not-having-a-partner 3/4 of my life. I may give in and stop ttc and move back to Scotland. That's what the choice seems to be. OH and no baby, or no OH and no baby. Horrid, really. I said some things that cannot be unsaid on Monday. Let's hope there's some forgiveness there.


----------



## Miss_C

oh Sam both hubby and I have said some unforgivable things, we were both lashing out and I guess we forget that it's their baby too and they don't just sit and cry and stuff like we do. Men have to be the ones to fix things and in this instance they can't. The more devastated we are the more they feel helpless and they then lash out. My psychologist told me all of this and it makes so much sense. This is probably the hardest journey we will ever have to travel and we just gotta hold on so very tight and use whatever means we can to help not lose our grip or just let go. I do tend to do my crying when he is not around and I guess he thinks I am coping better than I am. I hide it from him and Jake which is hard but I guess we are built to be strong enough to do it all. Being a mum, growing that life inside our own body and the living and breathing every ounce of our being for that child for the rest of our lives takes some strength. It so worth it the end result is such reward I guess we have to accept that the journey is going to be hard. Why it is so hard for some and so easy for others is totally beyond me and I have stopped trying to figure that one out.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

:hugs: to you both.

And positive thoughts go out for Glowie.


----------



## Morgans19

Sam - hope you can resolve your differences. This is just such a stressful time for everyone. Chin up, hope all is ok x :hugs:

Miss C - hope you feel better soon, you can try again next month - long as you feeling bit better now. :hugs:

Glowie - hope you ok honey, Ill text you later - get lots of rest. xx :hugs:

Spoomie - think I'm almost with you - peak today - pos opk - looking at FF though you would think I OV on Day 11, Ill see what the next few days of temps brings. :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi my lovely ladies, firstly I'm on my phone so sorry for lack of smilies. 
Sam - I am thinking of you and sincerely hope you and oh can sort this out, I am sure you will. Blame it on hormones!

Miss C - hope you feel better soon and so does Jake xx

Everyone else - thinking of you all to. X

AFM - I ended up at A&E on Wednesday night due to a tiny amount of spotting but really bad stomach cramps and ovary pain.
They decided to keep me in worried about ectopic. They took my beta and it was 5600 which had more than doubled. I got sent for a scan on Thursday which showed a 7mm sac in the womb nothing in the sac yet but apparantly totally normal for bang on 5 weeks. Uterine lining thickened. They also found a 7 cm mass on my right ovary. They checked my progesterone which was 116.
Which they said was excellent. Consultant keeping eye in things. Had beta done again today and it's 11400 so doubled again and they seem pleased. Still cramping a bit, no more spotting. Scan booked for 19th August. Talk of removing cyst if gets bigger but can't till at least 14 weeks as at moment it's producing progesterone to keep the pregnancy going.
Please send sticky vibes.....this baby needs it xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Glowie all my sticky vibes for you and about the cyst...it can be hormonal too! I think it will go away on its own. They found one in my ultrasound at the ER too, my left ovary...but my doc says it likely just goes away on its own.

HUGS!!!


----------



## samiam

Glowie: Super sticky vibes coming your way. Your levels sound really good!


----------



## Glowstar

I'll keep you posted. Bit more spotting not actually making it out on pants but sitting around cervix and more cramping. Wish I felt more hopeful :-(


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Glowstar said:


> I'll keep you posted. Bit more spotting not actually making it out on pants but sitting around cervix and more cramping. Wish I felt more hopeful :-(

I spotted through my first trimester and cramped as well. Had a healthy happy Baby Boy. That was 9 years ago and we are working on giving him the little brother he wants to traumatize...:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!

D~


----------



## LLbean

I agree, I have been told and seen many cases of spotting for the whole first trimester.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies

Glowie, still keeping everything crossed for you sweetie. Try to live in the moment and ENJOY being pregnant, rather than fretting and feeling sad. What will be, is already, and worrying won't change that so love your growing baby and coax him along with happiness. :hugs:

Sam, my heart goes out to you. We have been through what you are now struggling with, but your situation is more acute given the distance between you and the fact that you are grieving a second loss in 9 months. I can tell by reading your post and Twinny's response that you are both Mars and Venus experts and there is little I can add to her excellent understanding and advice. They are so so different to us in every possible way and tough times only highlight this, so (because you are a woman and therefore of superior intellect) bite your tongue if you need to and draw out his strengths rather than focusing on his shortcomings. I know from experience that it's easy to live with a '....and there's another thing...' mentality. I am sure that this will help take the tension out of the situation and close the gulf between you. I DO NOT believe that it needs to be a choice between OH with no baby and no OH and no baby. My bereavement counsellor talked on Thursday about the stress that ttc, and particularly ttcal when you feel that time is massively against you, places on a relationship and she encouraged us to try putting the focus back on our relationship outside of ovulation time, quoting 'that which doesn't kill you........' Ride the storm and I pray that you can come out the other side STRONGER :hugs: :hugs:

Twinny, sorry you have both been so sick, glad you are on the mend xxx

Morgans, thank heavens you're following close behind, it's getting lonely here! The rise on cd11 doesn't look convincing enough, I'm saying day 15! Get to it!!!


----------



## Reb S

Glowie, that's really positive news. I've been away for 48 hrs and thinking of you and not able to check up on so I'm REALLY pleased! STICKY VIBES LITTLE BEAN!

Sam - I'm so sorry you're having this trouble. Please don't make any decisions - Miss C has said it all really but just hang in there - only a few weeks ago you were more in love than ever...x

Morgans - glad you've finally got the Peak! Hope you've caught that eggy x

Shelley, looks like many of us are headed that way- me, Miss C maybe, LLbean - could be all 4 of us cycling at once...

AFM - put in an offer on a house. OMG do I want to be THAT broke?!


----------



## Miss_C

think that temp spike may have been connected with my feeling ill cos it is back down today despite cervix being closed and no more ewcm -all too confusing lol

damn I am coming back in my next life as a tortoise and a male one at that!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> Spoomie - think I'm almost with you - peak today - pos opk - looking at FF though you would think I OV on Day 11, Ill see what the next few days of temps brings. :thumbup:

Morgans, welcome aboard! Day 14 it is, the perfect cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Morgans19

Lol. My cbfm is confusing me. Highs all the way. I guessed a peak yesterday. Actually was out of sticks. Used stick this morning and hoped for a peak but high!!! Never had all highs like this. Temp rise too so reckon I have ov. I'd say day 13. Have Bd enough over the past few days what will be will be!! Has the cbfm missed my peaks??

Glowie Thinking of you stick little bean ))


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> Lol. My cbfm is confusing me. Highs all the way. I guessed a peak yesterday. Actually was out of sticks. Used stick this morning and hoped for a peak but high!!! Never had all highs like this. Temp rise too so reckon I have ov. I'd say day 13. Have Bd enough over the past few days what will be will be!! Has the cbfm missed my peaks??
> 
> Glowie Thinking of you stick little bean ))

Hey Morgans

I don't know enough about CBFM to help, the only time I didn't get a peak was when I ovulated really really early and missed the highs/peaks altogether. It seems strange that an opk would pick up a + and the CBFM missed it. But, as always, the only reliable measure is your temp and that's on the rise, so that's the main thing. 

I'm hating my chart today, it looks like a dream rise and FFF is probably going to tell me it's possibly triphasic so I will hate her a little bit more - but it's only cos I have the mother of sore throats and picked up yet another of my DS's colds the last 2 days. Expect a mega drop tomorrow or Tuesday :growlmad:


----------



## Morgans19

Heres hoping its positive symptoms Spoomie )


----------



## Nise

Oh Samiam, I'm so sorry you and your OH are having such a hard time - I do hope you are able to come out the other end and have a laugh about it all one day. 

Glowie - I'm sorry about the spotting and cramps - Funny, but when I got PG it was the cramps that alerted me to have a test. I thought I was in for a humdinger of an AF! I am loving that your HCG levels are doubling like crazy. Sending more positive vibes and adding stickiness. Hang in there little bean. :hugs:

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend. I feel so much happier when the sun is shining. :hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Spoomie, I got pregnant the month I got a cold. You never know, it could be the thing that helps the sperm get to the goal.

Glowie, I didn't have spotting but I kept having such cramping that I was certain AF was coming so didn't even test until day 35. I still wasn't sure about testing but here we are several months later. 

Sam, one day at a time, love. I know you will find a way to have everything work out.

Good luck to all of you heading straight into the TWW. :dust:

Pip, looking good, hon. Glad to see you doing so well.

I lurk a lot but don't always post. I really do worry about making some of you feel more frustrated and stuff. Once we get through August, I will be in the home stretch (37 weeks on 30 August) so keeping my fingers crossed that all of my problems are passed as well.


----------



## samiam

Thanks everyone! We're talking about everything but ttc and where we're going to live. In other words, just trying to reconnect and find a way out of the mess by giving ourselves some time not talking about the elephants in the room. Of course, they are still there and we're going to have to sort some things out fairly soon, but at least no-one is saying bad things. It's so flipping hard, innit?


----------



## Reb S

Poor Sam - hope things work out. I'm SURE they will.
Glowie - how're you doing? Haven't heard for a day or two...
Cianrfywerhwrhfar - glad you popped in and so happy that all is going well - baby will be with you soon xxx

One of my very best friends had her 1st baby today. I am very happy for her but a little bit sick at heart. I've almost given up now, I think but things like this remind me how deep the unhappiness is hidden. Sorry x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> One of my very best friends had her 1st baby today. I am very happy for her but a little bit sick at heart. I've almost given up now, I think but things like this remind me how deep the unhappiness is hidden. Sorry x

Dear Reb

It is a huge painful hole and you are allowed to be sad as well as happy for your friend. Two tales from my vast library of 43 year old experience........ :haha:

Firstly, the couple with whom we spend most of our time had been trying to fall pregnant at the same time as us when we conceived/had our DS. I felt sad and awkward around her while I was pregnant because it hurt me that she wanted what I had, and I wanted her to have it too. I felt it was my responsibility not to whinge about my aching back/how much I missed a glass of wine etc etc in that deeply annoying way so many pregnant people have and, once he was born, not to 'coo' excessively around her when I knew that her pain was as great as my happiness. She is the 44 year old first time Mummy friend I told you about some time ago whose little miracle child took 5 IVF cycles to make it to her. Please don't give up yet; guard your heart in case it doesn't happen, but don't give up. Secondly, and now on the flip side of the equation, one of my oldest friends had her first baby 3 months after my last mc and I still haven't been able to see her. I sneaked around under cover of darkness and dropped a card and present off at her door, then have not been in touch since. 

If your friend is a true friend she will know that it is now her responsibility to ease your pain and not your responsibility to act as though everything is truly wonderful. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Thanks everyone! We're talking about everything but ttc and where we're going to live. In other words, just trying to reconnect and find a way out of the mess by giving ourselves some time not talking about the elephants in the room. Of course, they are still there and we're going to have to sort some things out fairly soon, but at least no-one is saying bad things. It's so flipping hard, innit?

Sam, there are a lot of elephants in the room on this journey. Sometimes they need to be allowed to sit still and rest for a while before you move them on. I'm glad that, despite their presence, things are a little better between you. x:hugs::hugs: (And since when did an American say - it's so flipping hard, innit?' Aren't you supposed to say something like 'Gee, man' ???!!!) :haha::haha:


----------



## Morgans19

Spoomie - I am with you now girl on the TWW - 3DPO looks like I ov on Day 13 - just like Glowie told me  shes the best FF stalker 

Here I go with my imagination running riot...........another long TWW ahead!


----------



## Spoomie

Morgans19 said:


> Spoomie - I am with you now girl on the TWW - 3DPO looks like I ov on Day 13 - just like Glowie told me  shes the best FF stalker
> 
> Here I go with my imagination running riot...........another long TWW ahead!

Welcome aboard Morgans! It's no fun here, though I'm glad of the company. After my beautiful looking chart yesterday I returned to !st ww mediocrity today (as I predicted) and my mind is counting me out already. I am beginning to accept that my mc last November really was possibly my last chance because even conceiving seems to be eluding me these days, let alone getting as far as worrying whether this one will go to term. Beginning to wonder if I have to look for more fulfilment beyond ttc and contemplate life without my longed for sibling for my DS.....:cry:

May the next 11 days whizz by for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

just a quickie gotta finish some work and then I'll be back to do some personals. Had FS appointment this morning - I am doing 100mg clomid this cycle just for the hell of it and to give one last shot on our own, just need the witch to rock up now, she is due Thursday but with an anov cycle who knows. He did say we could start the clomid now and not wait as an option, now this I have never heard of before!! I will wait until Thursday and see if witchy is showing any signs and then take it from there. Seeing clinic next week to start the process of doing a fully monitored cycle with FSH injections and IUI. IVF is OFF the table, too much money for very little increased chances. He thought we should try it but the increase in success between natural/iui and ivf is very very slim. So those NOT wanting the witch please send her my way asap. Thanks


----------



## Shelley71

Glowie - I am crossing every last thing I have for you. It does sound positive though. Hang in there!!

Morgans - I just used my CBFM for the second month and got nothing but highs from CD9 to CD29 and then it just quit asking. 

Reb - Yeah, I don't have much hope that this is going to happen on our own. I imagine that August will bring lots of testing for us. 

Miss C - I'm with you. I already had my BFN so the witch needs to hurry her happy ass and show. 

AFM: I've still got nothing here. Zip. Zilch. Not even spotting like I was when I should have had AF a little over a week ago. I'm on CD39 and I just want AF to show already!! I was so ready to get a new start this next cycle since we have new AC and now I can temp with certainty. But, it's hurry up and wait. And wait and wait. UGH.

I start back to work on Friday and school starts (kids show up) next Thursday. So, if nothing else, at least I'll be SUPER busy in a few days. I'm NOT ready for my summer vacay to end, but if it gets my mind off this, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Reb S

Well, whadda you know?! OH is away and tonight I decided to buy a bottle of wine and down half of it, all by myself! AF is on the way making me feel shite, so I thought I'd beat her at her own game.
Does anyone else think that this thread is a bit quiet nowadays? They shouldn't have moved us to groups as we haven't had any new members for months. Grump.
Anyway - Sam, hope you're doing okay, don't move back to Scotland, it rains.
Glowie - any news? xxx
Shelley, I hope your tests come back better than mine! 
How are the 2wwers? I don't count myself this month as I'd have to be the f......g virgin Mary to get preggers this month with the times I've seen OH!!!
Oooop, bit merry! x


----------



## LLbean

I agree...very quiet


----------



## Miss_C

tis quiet for sure - I'll go post a thread in the over 35's sending over 40's here!!


----------



## LLbean

I think a lot of people don't know to check the User CP part and miss the updates


----------



## Shelley71

I always go to my subscribed threads under the quick list tab since we got moved. I spend a lot of time on the Over 35s with those girls, but I like to keep up with my Over 40s too. :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Wow I found the thread for the 'Graduating Grannies' meaning we'll be close to 60 when this TBD child graduates high school!

So a little about me - DD 10 and DD 4 (Mc 2003)... hoping for one last shot. I went through a fertility work up and all results average for a 41 year old. We are letting mother nature take it's course


----------



## Miss_C

welcome JennJenn - hmm ladies a newbie let the initiations begin!!! (insert evil laugh)


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Jennjenn, welcome to the rollercoaster of TTC over 40 :wacko::hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry I haven't been posting, I'm still here knocking around the forum but not really posting much.....basically I just can't be arsed :blush::haha:

Sitting in limbo land...still :nope: been spotting pale brown discharge and random cramps off and on for a week now. So depressing to be honest probably because having had 2 healthy pregnancies before this just doesn't feel right...like my body is somehow trying to reject it :shrug: I'm of the frame of mind now that if it's going to be over, just be over now and put me out of my misery. Kind of pi$$ed off with EPAU as they won't see/scan me before 19th August which is almost 3 weeks away (unfair as 99% of the ladies on the PAL forums seem to be getting scans at 6 1/2 -7 weeks) so I potentially have 3 weeks of mental torture. I suppose I should feel happy and believe me I really want to, sac in the womb, progesterone excellent, blood beta doing what it should do....and I would, if I didn't feel so crap and the horrible PERIOD type cramps and discharge would go away :cry:


----------



## Reb S

Hi JennJenn and welcome!!! We need new blood around here and your arrival is timely, especially when you leap in with things like Graduating Grannies!! hee hee, gotta go and check that out. What a thought!
Miss C - good to see you cheerful! Let's get some fun back on this thread!
LLB - I'm only just working out the user CP - bit of an ignoramus. I NEED a child to teach me how to use the internet!!!
Glowie - what shite that they won't scan you before that - is it worth paying privately just to get an answer? And don't give up - remember those lovely beta doublings you had and also that not every pregnancy will be the same. (Says the girl who's only managed it once for about 6 weeks :cry:)
Anyway, AFM, after my lovely wine last night :wine: I'm back on the straight and narrow today. About to go and meet my friend's baby, I know I shall cry but there you go! xx


----------



## Babinogi

Hi Glowstar,

Saw that you are in the Cheshire area (hey and over 40! Just like me). I'm just over the road in North Wales but have been using the Countess of Chester Hospital for my antenatal care (sadly am in the middle of a missed miscarriage as they just detected no fetal heart beat on Monday).

My advice to you, if you are worried, go to the A&E and tell them you are worried because of the cramps and I'll bet they will schedule you a scan asap.
I really hope all goes well for you. My mother had cramping and bleeding all through her pregnancies when she had my brother and I, so hopefully there is nothing to worry about.
Good luck!
Babinogi


----------



## Macwooly

Miss C thank you for posting the link in over 35s :)

I messed up a bit ago and deleted all my subscriptions in error and have been searching for this thread since but obviously I've been a :dohh:

Glowstar so to hear your having worries :hugs: I agree that you need to head to A&E if worried but I hope it's nothing serious and all continues to be well with this pregnancy :hugs:

Reb I hope you had a lovely time on hols :)

AFM just confused by my body today as only CD6 but temp dip and cramping but negative OPK so who knows :shrug: 

But I am on my third week of a weight lose plan as my GP can't refer me to an FS until my BMI is under 35 (something to do with the health authority I'm in and their rules) I was really bummed when first told but now feeling that the weight lose is only a good thing for TTC and the BFP and pregnancy which will hopefully come soon.

Today is the first day I've obsessed about TTC and what my body is doing for 2 weeks as I've been so concentrated on weight lose and exercise :)

I hope everyone else is keeping ok and :hugs: for anyone needing one and :dust: for all waiting on their BFPs and lots of healthy, sticky thoughts for all the ladies who are pregnant x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI
I'm bex Im 41 (May 70) and I just found this site, noticed the locals, cheshire and north wales!!
I have a gorgeous 2 year old boy Toby, have had 4 miscarriages in 18 months and just recieved a diagnosis for APS a clotting disorder, Im anxiously waiting to ovulate on CD11 but tried soy this cycle so not sure when that will happen and am praying, hoping, wishing for a gorgeous sibling for my boy and with treatment Ihope this can happen.
Bex


----------



## Jennjenn

Welcome Bex. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but is it something you can be treated for? FX for you and :dust:

Mac - this thread was like impossible to find! So some how I have to figure out how to get notifications! I'm usually pretty good with the internet, but this sight isn't too user friendly for me! I have no idea what CP is in User CP:winkwink:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Jennjenn said:


> Welcome Bex. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but is it something you can be treated for? FX for you and :dust:
> 
> Mac - this thread was like impossible to find! So some how I have to figure out how to get notifications! I'm usually pretty good with the internet, but this sight isn't too user friendly for me! I have no idea what CP is in User CP:winkwink:

On the top left of the window is a link called User CP in the blue bar. It has all of the threads you have made posts in that have new posts listed. You can scroll down to subscribed threads for more options. I mostly use the CP myself.

Welcome to all the new ladies and special :hugs: to Glowie.

Macwooley and Shelley, good to see you posting again.


----------



## beetle

Hello Ladies ... I did post on this site several months ago when it was in the 2WW but lost it when it moved to discussions. I just wanted to say what a lovely warmhearted bunch you are and so supportive of each other. My heart goes out to you all with all of your individual struggles.

Anyway, briefly about me. 41, MC last Dec, but no luck since then. Just about to see FS at the Lister next Friday! Pretty sure they will recommend ICSI as OH's sperm levels last year weren't great but we didn't worry about it too much as I did get PG but sadly nowt since then. Ho hum.


----------



## Reb S

Oooh ooh ooh! It's a party!!! :happydance: Wow, Miss C - one tiny complaint and you've zoomed into action and got all our new friends joining the knees up!!! Kudos x
Hello to all the newbies and welcome back McWooley! 
Bex - so sorry you've had 4 losses :hugs: but great news that you have a diagnosis and can be treated.
Beetle - I'm at the Lister too - OH's spermies turn out to be a little misshapen :wacko: so we may be doing one last blast IVF in Oct/Nov. Who are you seeing there?

AFM - how weird is this? I had my smear test today (sorry newbies, but it all hangs out here!) and the locum nurse who could barely speak English said - oh, I bet you've been having trouble conceiving. I said - WTF? She said I have the smallest cervix ever and that OH must stay in for several minutes after the deed to get the little swimmers moving anywhere near it - she says it's like a pin. Whadda you know?!


----------



## Reb S

PS I knew those blooming administrators shouldn't have moved this thread to Groups and Discussions...grrrrr. Miss C you were right about that too.


----------



## Macwooly

Reb how interesting about the cervix size!

I remember ages ago when I had my first coil fitted the doctor said my cervix was tiny and they had to snip it (ouch) to fit the coil. And whilst they have managed to fit all my replacement coils without snipping I have had some issues so maybe I need to try your nurse's advice.

TMI coming - my nurse did tell me at my last smear and coil removal in March that my vagina slops and the best position for TTC is not missionary or woman on top if you get what I mean :blush: Sorry I can't bear the term which is used for my supposed best position :blush:


----------



## truly_blessed

Reb - how interesting is that about your cervix, well I never, definately something to bear in mind.

Macwooly - I think I've got a good idea of where you're coming from, sorry about the choice of wording but couldn't think of another term :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Truly - I took 15 minutes writing my post as I couldn't think of a pleasant way of saying it :laugh2: My nurse had no such worries and used the usual term for it which immediately sent me red :)


----------



## truly_blessed

I've just noticed as well, I take it your vagina slopes as well and doesn't slop, although maybe it does lol


----------



## Macwooly

No I meant slopes - what a mistake to make :dohh: :rofl:

Glad to see all is going to plan with your pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## mara j

Hi ladies. Its nice to have found you!:thumbup: All this is new to me, 45 and TTC #3 with new husband. DD & DS in my twenties with no probs but now last two cycles didnt ovulate.Got checked out & apart from a high FSH (30)everything seems ok.despite my worries about peri menopause. So have started using OPK's and charting BBT. Docs appt tomorrow to see about kick starting AF.
Got to admit its been a lot to take in but everyone on here has been so supportive and helpful, a wonderful group of women that have kept me going!:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Good to see some old and new faces around here. :dust: ladies.

Pip x


----------



## prickly

*Hi ladies...*
Can I join your lovely thread.???
A little about me...just turned 40 last month. Have one DD aged 10 from a former relationship. My DP has two kids from his former relationship and is 37. Trying to conceive for a while...had a m/c at 10 weeks in Feb and a couple of chem pregs last year.
Anyway...hoping to find some support from some likeminded women on here...this TTC journey is soo sooo hard, long and lonely sometimes!!


----------



## Morgans19

Welcome aboard new ladies it's good to have you join us . Hope your ok glowie thinking about you loads. I'm in the TWW and symptom spotting again!! And can't stop weeing!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Hello to the new ladies :hi:

Morgans19 I really hope this is your cycle for a BFP :dust:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi all

Wow, a flurry of new friends for us old gals! Welcome aboard; I hope you graduate from here soon and that your stay here in ttc is a short one!!!

Re: earlier post about it being quiet, how quickly things change! I checked in a few times yesterday but there was no one here so I went away again feeling lonely - you are my social circle!! I always navigate to the thread via User CP (as Twinny knows cos I made her do it when she returned) and rarely venture outside the comfort of 'Over 40s'


----------



## Nise

Macwooly said:


> No I meant slopes - what a mistake to make :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> Glad to see all is going to plan with your pregnancy :thumbup:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Ah, does the heart good to have a laugh.

:hi: and a big welcome to all the new ladies. Wow, MissC you don't do anything by halves do you :thumbup:

Glowie - lovely to hear from you, I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo land - just keep focusing on all the good bits, that's all you can do. Though I think the suggestion of going to A&E is a really good one, and I reckon you'll get an early scan going that route too! Go to it Girl, don your best crazy lady persona - if you can't produce natural tears get a tear stick and go for the Oscar. Still sending sack loads of positiveness out to you. :hugs:

Samian - So glad you and your OH are at least keeping the channels of communication open - that's a good thing and I think you're right, as frustrating as it is probably best to keep ttc stuff under wraps for a short while. Won't take to long for him to loose sight of where you are in your cycle - he's a man! :hugs:

As for me, well.... As you know I've been trying the old "I'm not really trying" method and was doing quite well until now. I'm on CD12 and still no peak on Monicak (CB Monitor) and no smiley faces - Now I would have been thrilled about this in the past as it is my life's ambition to get to CD14 for O - I generally O on CD10 - 11. The reason I'm not thrilled is because I've not seen any signs of fertile CM since CD6. CD6 is the first stick feeding day for the CB and it definitely didn't surge - but I often don't get the surge till night time and I'm now worried I O'd really, really early and just didn't detect it :shrug: Bollocks! now I've become obsessive again I HATE TTC :growlmad: And I'm so busy at work at the mo, had OH on smiley face red alert now for 2 days! 

Anyway - enough about me, hope everyone's having a relatively nice week. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

:rofl: ha ha McWooley!! I've got a sloppy vag too!! I believe the correct anatomical term is 'retroverted uterus' so there! And yes, I've been told the best position is d......e! Also read that you should flop onto your tummy to keep spermies in, rather than legs up the wall...who knows. I've tried so many post-coital positions over the past 4 years that I'm a qualified contortionist.
Hello to Prickly and Mara - we have so many new friends I can't keep up already!
Sam - are you there? xxx
Morgans, FX for you x
Hi Nise - you posted while I was typing - sorry you're having O problems, here's hoping it pops out in the next day or so x


----------



## Macwooly

Reb S said:


> :rofl: ha ha McWooley!! I've got a sloppy vag too!! I believe the correct anatomical term is 'retroverted uterus' so there! And yes, I've been told the best position is d......e! Also read that you should flop onto your tummy to keep spermies in, rather than legs up the wall...who knows. I've tried so many post-coital positions over the past 4 years that I'm a qualified contortionist.

Well I didn't know there was a fancy term for sloppy vag :laugh2: 

Sounds like I could be heading done the contortionist route too :) 

Now I know why the nurse said yoga was good for TTC it's not to relax me it's to help with the physical process rofl:


----------



## maryanne67

welcome all the new ladies lovely bunch of support in here, :flower: 
Glowie sending lots of sticky :dust: 
AFM sorry i don`t post much but i do stalk alot with not much to say but am thinking bout you all and hoping that all our journies ttc are positive 
every1 else fx`d that our bfps are just around the corner x


----------



## Jennjenn

Macwooly said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: ha ha McWooley!! I've got a sloppy vag too!! I believe the correct anatomical term is 'retroverted uterus' so there! And yes, I've been told the best position is d......e! Also read that you should flop onto your tummy to keep spermies in, rather than legs up the wall...who knows. I've tried so many post-coital positions over the past 4 years that I'm a qualified contortionist.
> 
> Well I didn't know there was a fancy term for sloppy vag :laugh2:
> 
> Sounds like I could be heading done the contortionist route too :)
> 
> Now I know why the nurse said yoga was good for TTC it's not to relax me it's to help with the physical process rofl:Click to expand...

I knew a woman with the same problem - she had 6 kids. But she did tell me she had to reach in there and scoop close to the cervix - she was a labor & delivery nurse so didn't mind doing all those post-coital manuevers! :winkwink:


----------



## maryanne67

Glowie i think you said a good few pages back that you were continuing to take the maca ,(i could be wrong) if so i have been looking on info as have been considering taking it myself and found this https://www.macatalk.com/faqs/womens.html you will have to scroll down abit, if your not taking it then sorry , hope it helps ,i have found another website but am still looking for that 1 but they both say that maca is not recomended to pregnant women , fx`d for you x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi to all the lovely new ladies xx

Maryanne, I stopped taking it last week, I cut it down to 250mg and then being in hospital couldn't take it anyway so just stopped. I suppose I was just worried about upsetting my hormones. X


----------



## Miss_C

good grief!!!!!!!!!!! I have created a monster, had to scroll back pages and pages - this is awesome, hello to all the new ladies :wave:, bloody admin I knew we needed to stay where we were so that those lost lonely old geriatric 40 year olds :jo: could find us but nooooooooo they knew best we are a "group" and we just gotta be left behind and ignored just like we are in everything else!! Sorry vent over it just makes me so angry the way we were handled, I know I was a bit well lets say less than tactful at the time but sheeesh it piddled me off and a hormonal trying to get pregnant woman recovering from a miscarriage suffering anxiety has no real control over her emotions!

Well witch was due today but as per usual the bitch decides NOT to rock up when she is wanted and then when she isn't well you can guarantee she'll make her entrance in a big way!! Now I donlt know whether to plan on starting the clomid on Saturday which would have been cd3 or wait until she decides to rock up. I have not heard of taking it without waiting for your period but the FS did mention it, I should have asked more questions!! Or maybe I just wait and wait it out and if she is not here by Monday maybe it means we skip it and go straight to IUI as it will be ready for a fresh cycle to start right away. Dunno, we are hoping to give it one last bash on our own though. Ready to pick up that torch and set the snatch alight!!!

I spat my coffee (decaf) all over the keyboard just now with regards to the sloppy vag! That was hilarious. And seeing as it's me that can't keep me gob shut anyways what's wrong with doggie style?!!! I actually quite like it only prob is hubby likes it a little too much and it;s all over red rover rather too quickly when we go to that, so I normally flip over when I have had enough of other ways!! Although I am sure many of you will remember my head caught in the bed rails story of a few months back was the result of one of these times! Anywhoo hubby staying in place would be the same effect as popping in a cup? Glowie swears by these instead cup things - I need to lay my hands on some asap!!

Anywhoo hugs and loves to everyone, I have a day off all to myself today and I am going to go and get my nails done as a special treat!!


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies, i just saw this thread through a link on the over 35's whoo hoo for the over 40 ladies, now that i know you are here, can i join you ladies? 

A little about me, i am 43 (Will be 44 in a couple of weeks:thumbup:) my dh is 44 we have been TTC our first since January 2008. We found out we were pg in nov 08 but sadly we lost that one, we tried and tried and nothing happend so we decided to get some help, i had my first IUI in May 09, that one did not work, we had another IUI in Aug 09 and we got pg, but lost that one also, we did another IUI in Oct 09 and we got pg, that one made it to 9 weeks, but the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks and i ended up having a D&C on Christmas Eve :cry: it took me a long time after that one to want to try again, but in May 2010 i got the urge to try again, we did another IUI and got pg, but lost that one too. We did one final IUI in Nov 2010 and that one did not work. I am now out of insurance money, but not out of hope that this can and will happen. I just bought a CBFM and when/if AF shows around the 20th of the month, i will start using it, i am so excited!! Sorry for the novel ladies, i am sending tons of :dust: your way!!!!


----------



## samiam

Well, I just got bad day three FSH results. :cry: So, between that and the struggles between OH and I, I think we're going to throw in the towel. I'm so frickin sad that I don't know what to say. I wish you all the best and I know that you can all have your wee sticky baby. Thanks for being such good and dear kind friends during my roller-coaster of a journey. I just don't think there's any hope for us at this point, so. . . :hugs: I'll be checking on you girls.


----------



## prickly

Onmymind.....I was told by various clinics and consultants over the years, that women over 40 generally have only 1 in 5 viable eggs....hence the higher m/c rates and difficulties in conceiving we experience...older eggs I guess, lowered reserve to choose from....BUT....just wanted to say don't give up!! The very fact you can conceive is great news! Many women don't get that far!! Its just a question of getting that sticky one!
We can find that elusive egg I firmly believe!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Sam - I'm really sorry to read your post - I'm not far behind you and I'm sure lots of people will say 'DON'T GIVE UP!' and maybe they're right, but the most important thing is yours and OH's happiness together. You have so much together from what you've told us and I'm sure you can get it back. Don't forget you're still full of hormones from MC and they will be making you feel blue - so don't leave us! 
Welcome to Onmymind - I can't believe you've had so many losses. :hugs::hugs: Have they tested you? In the UK if you have 3 they start investigations... Love your furbaby!
And new ladies, welcome to Miss C, the instigator of the renewal of this thread! As you can see, she's a lady who speaks her mind and says the things that none of the rest of us dare! 
AFM - the witch is due today and I can feel her brewing in my nether regions. Old cow.


----------



## bugalugs

Hi Ladies :hi:
What a fantastic thread can I join you! :shy:

Well here's a little bit about me! I'm 40, DH is 32 and we are TTC #2 ~ we've only been trying since June so early days! Well my DH went off away to work, for 4 months, just over a week ago :cry: but we just about managed to dtd before he went :blush: so I'm on the 2ww due to test on the 10th August and losing patience!! 
Good luck ladies! Sending lots and lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## truly_blessed

To all the new over 40s ladies, welcome!. As has been said numerous times, do not give up, your time will come. I'm 41 (42 in Dec) and this will be our first. It's took 3 years when all was said and done to get here but eventually we did. I had a MMC and 2 very early losses along the way before finally getting this little beauty growing inside me.

:dust: and good luck to you all.


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Well, I just got bad day three FSH results. :cry: So, between that and the struggles between OH and I, I think we're going to throw in the towel. I'm so frickin sad that I don't know what to say. I wish you all the best and I know that you can all have your wee sticky baby. Thanks for being such good and dear kind friends during my roller-coaster of a journey. I just don't think there's any hope for us at this point, so. . . :hugs: I'll be checking on you girls.

Love to you Samiam, I'm so sad for you :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Miss C - don't get me wrong I love the position I was advised to use but when you live with 4 large dogs we tend not to use the term :) Plus until I joined this site I only ever talk about intimate things such as sex with a really close friend or DH so I'm still getting used to discussing such things :)

Samiam - so sorry to hear your news :hugs: I pray you can find peace with your situation whatever you and OH decided with all your current struggles :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Sam. Only you know what is the right decision for you. We'll support you in whatever you decide. Please take care of yourself. You are one hell of a lady.

Pip x


----------



## Babinogi

Hello Women o' the 40+ Variety,

Just thought I'd share something that might help all of us. I have done creative visualization and it works. Especially if you draw down your dreams.
Here's a creative visualization meditation. 

Try doing this every day, along with other positive thinking techniques.

https://www.creativevisualization.c.../simple-creative-visualization-exercise-video

Have fun with it! It can't hurt!

xox
Babinogi


----------



## onmymind17

Reb S said:


> Sam - I'm really sorry to read your post - I'm not far behind you and I'm sure lots of people will say 'DON'T GIVE UP!' and maybe they're right, but the most important thing is yours and OH's happiness together. You have so much together from what you've told us and I'm sure you can get it back. Don't forget you're still full of hormones from MC and they will be making you feel blue - so don't leave us!
> Welcome to Onmymind - I can't believe you've had so many losses. :hugs::hugs: Have they tested you? In the UK if you have 3 they start investigations... Love your furbaby!
> And new ladies, welcome to Miss C, the instigator of the renewal of this thread! As you can see, she's a lady who speaks her mind and says the things that none of the rest of us dare!
> AFM - the witch is due today and I can feel her brewing in my nether regions. Old cow.

Yes i have been tested and all is well, they just say its my old age i still produce a lot of eggs when i was doing the IUI's i never had less than three mature ones, i guess i just have to pray for that golden one to stick. And thanks, my furbaby's name is Kirby, i rescued him from a shelter when he was 5 weeks old, and weighed 3lbs, he is now 6 and he weighs 62lbs. Yours is adorable too!!! Is it a puppy? Looks like a lab.

Yea Miss C, i love it when people speak their minds, i am right with you!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sam, my heart feels for you. May you and yours find peace with what ever decision you come to. :hugs:

Onmymind, I have done some research and while age is a factor, I think it is used as the "we don't want to figure things out" card. It isn't the end all and be all of having a healthy baby. I had my last one at 39 and this one will be at 42/43 depending on if it is before or after due date. We had an early mc in Feb '10 (7 weeks that they said looked like about 4) and it took 11 months for a new bfp. I had honestly pretty much given up and thought AF was due any day for over a week before testing. With that kind of egg producing (which is really good), I wonder if you have had not enough hormones in early pregnancy because they dropped off? That does seem to be age related.

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## onmymind17

ciarhwyfar said:


> Sam, my heart feels for you. May you and yours find peace with what ever decision you come to. :hugs:
> 
> Onmymind, I have done some research and while age is a factor, I think it is used as the "we don't want to figure things out" card. It isn't the end all and be all of having a healthy baby. I had my last one at 39 and this one will be at 42/43 depending on if it is before or after due date. We had an early mc in Feb '10 (7 weeks that they said looked like about 4) and it took 11 months for a new bfp. I had honestly pretty much given up and thought AF was due any day for over a week before testing. With that kind of egg producing (which is really good), I wonder if you have had not enough hormones in early pregnancy because they dropped off? That does seem to be age related.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!

Thats what i have been told too, is that for my age i am producing a lot of eggs, we had one cycle that i had 8 eggs that matured, there were 12 to start with, the last one we did in Nov 2010 i had 8 eggs, and 3 of them matured and that was only on clomid for 5 days, followed up with a low dose (75ml ) of Gonal F. The only one we know that the progesterone was too low, was the one that went 9 weeks, that one my ob checked after the RE said the baby had disappeared and he found that the progesterone was only 5.5, we tried to save it but it was too late. I had asked the RE's office 3 times to check the progesterone and they refused. The IUI in nov of this year i insisted on having progesterone, and that one still did not stick. Can you suggest anything for me to take that might improve my chances. I just ordered the Clear Blue Easy monitor, and i am going to try that, for some reason we can get pg with IUI's but cant seem to do it on our own, i dont know if we have the timing wrong, or if maybe i am not ovulating, although that does not make sense since every cycle right on time af shows. I am just not sure what to do anymore, my dh and i have talked about going to a different RE, one who maybe cares about getting me pg rather than their numbers.


----------



## Macwooly

OMM - maybe a different RE will be the answer. I know if I was in your position I would be looking to change especially if progesterone was an issue at one time and you are being refused testing and it may possibly still be an issue.

I pray you will get your BFP soon and hold your LO 9 months later :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## beetle

Reb S said:


> Beetle - I'm at the Lister too - OH's spermies turn out to be a little misshapen :wacko: so we may be doing one last blast IVF in Oct/Nov. Who are you seeing there?

Hi Reb S, I'm seeing a Dr Jaya Parikh. Who is your doc? Any good? This whole thing is rather daunting. So next Friday I believe I'm having a U/S scan and OH has to deliver spermies into a cup with the help of a few mags! Not really sure what the process will be bearing in mind that I'll be around CD21, and haven't had any bloods or other tests done recently. (Had AMH done a year ago and my reserve was 16.9 which I believe is "satisfactory" but who knows what it is now, plus it doesn't tell you the quality of the eggies either!). I reckon that we've probably got one or 2 more months of trying naturally before we get the go ahead. Still don't know what the difference is between IVF and ICSI. I remember someone telling us last year because my OH's swimmers were not brilliantly motile that we would have to go to ICSI but still think they sound like the same thing!


----------



## Reb S

Onmymind - yes, our furbaby is called Jasper - he's a year old collie/lab cross (lolly!) but I keep the puppy picture cos it's SO cute! He's a lovely boy.
Definitely change your doctor!!! Low progesterone can be fixed so easily with lovely 'shove-em-uppers'..!
Beetle - I wanted to see Dr Parikh, who's meant to be great with us oldies, but because we wanted to get it done quickly over the summer, we ended up with Dr Tolba, who we've now fired!! We're now with Mr Faris (?) who is certainly more interested and caring than Tolba - we're doing some immunes testing at the mo. ICSI is when they pick a good-lookin' sperm and inject it directly into the egg. Depends on your hubbies swimmers, but I have a feeling the Lister do it as a matter of course as fertilisation rates are higher. Great AMH!!! Mine's about 3.something-rubbish.
Miss C - what decision did you come to re the clomid?

How are our 2 Week-waiters? I'm just waiting on Aunt Flo, she's late for once (for me) which is great as it pushes our poss IVF one day more into being in the UK for it!


----------



## Miss_C

hey everyone, still waiting for the witch, decided to do nothing until our appointment on monday.

I just wanted to share an artilce I found written by a FS which I thought was really interesting. I sjared it wth Sam on our FB group in response to her worries about her fsh, but figured you ladies would find it interesting too. I bolded the bits I found MOST interesting.



> The hormones that participate in the reproductive process are like dancers in a dance production. Every hormone has its role and it's the choreography of their interaction that creates the dance that can lead to conception. This choreography happens through a communication loop between the hypothalamus, pituitary and ovaries, which is called the HP axis.
> 
> The health and integrity of the HP axis is what determines the choreography of all parts of the menstrual cycle, including ovulation. By doing an FSH test on day 3 of your cycle, you're measuring just a sliver of this dance production.
> 
> The distinction that needs to be made in terms of normal FSH levels is *are we measuring a woman's predictive response to fertility drugs or are we measuring her fertility*? I meet too many women that were told that they had a 1 in 100 chance of getting pregnant, based on their high FSH levels. Many of these women went on to conceive naturally.
> 
> When you listen to doctors explain what high follicle stimulating hormone test results mean, you will usually here two key points. First, they will often say that test results over 10 predict that the woman will respond poorly to IVF. Then they will say that high FSH "can indicate" low ovarian reserve. *Short of dissecting the ovaries, there is no definitive way to know if a woman is running out of eggs*.
> 
> The truth is that ob-gyns now push for FSH testing and are using it as a benchmark for women's fertility, when in fact it tests a woman's responsiveness to IVF drugs. *Women with high FSH won't respond well to IVF drugs, but this doesn't mean that she won't conceive on her own*. The choreography of your hormones is what determines the quality of your menstrual cycle and the possibility of getting pregnant.


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> hey everyone, still waiting for the witch, decided to do nothing until our appointment on monday.
> 
> I just wanted to share an artilce I found written by a FS which I thought was really interesting. I sjared it wth Sam on our FB group in response to her worries about her fsh, but figured you ladies would find it interesting too. I bolded the bits I found MOST interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The hormones that participate in the reproductive process are like dancers in a dance production. Every hormone has its role and it's the choreography of their interaction that creates the dance that can lead to conception. This choreography happens through a communication loop between the hypothalamus, pituitary and ovaries, which is called the HP axis.
> 
> The health and integrity of the HP axis is what determines the choreography of all parts of the menstrual cycle, including ovulation. By doing an FSH test on day 3 of your cycle, you're measuring just a sliver of this dance production.
> 
> The distinction that needs to be made in terms of normal FSH levels is *are we measuring a woman's predictive response to fertility drugs or are we measuring her fertility*? I meet too many women that were told that they had a 1 in 100 chance of getting pregnant, based on their high FSH levels. Many of these women went on to conceive naturally.
> 
> When you listen to doctors explain what high follicle stimulating hormone test results mean, you will usually here two key points. First, they will often say that test results over 10 predict that the woman will respond poorly to IVF. Then they will say that high FSH "can indicate" low ovarian reserve. *Short of dissecting the ovaries, there is no definitive way to know if a woman is running out of eggs*.
> 
> The truth is that ob-gyns now push for FSH testing and are using it as a benchmark for women's fertility, when in fact it tests a woman's responsiveness to IVF drugs. *Women with high FSH won't respond well to IVF drugs, but this doesn't mean that she won't conceive on her own*. The choreography of your hormones is what determines the quality of your menstrual cycle and the possibility of getting pregnant.Click to expand...

Well said Twinny! I read a post somewhere on the Over 35s board the other day by a woman dismissed by her doctor as she had an FSH of 30. She went on to conceive naturally :thumbup: I didn't feel so bad that mine was 13 after I read that! They dismiss us as over the hill because in the NHS money is short and privately, perhaps because our chances are reduced and therefore the success rates may be lower and affect their stats for attracting more business??? I'm facing another failed month and trying not to sink into depression, but if we continue to target BD around ovulation every month, the odds of capturing an egg at some stage have to be with us! I'm hoping my body will eventually just give in to me badgering it for a baby :haha: And I try to remember what Glowie said once that every failed month is a month closer to success :winkwink: What else can we do? Personally I am not prepared to go down the assisted conception route so will continue to do all I can to facilitate it naturally and pray for success for a sibling for my little man. I am now adding the visualisation to my armoury after checking out the link posted by one of the newbies (sorry, can't remember who it was!) and figure that the worst it can do is make me more relaxed and content in my life :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Here's a link to the post, and I was wrong, her FSH was 49!!!

Sam, I'm pretty sure you're into hypnotherapy, keep going with it x

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/689903-dont-give-up.html


----------



## Macwooly

Miss C thank you posting the info on FSH. I've never had mine tested but DH & I have decided not to go down the assisted conception route so to be honest I won't bother having my FSH tested.

I hope all goes well with your appointment on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Morning all, newbies and oldies :haha::haha: well, we're all oldies here aren't we?! 
Lots of interesting links, info - thanks girls x
Spoomie - sounding good, girl - don't get depressed!!! 
Well, she got me, no surprises there as we had one shag round O time as I was away most of the month. Onwards and upwards. Going to temp this month until O, then STOP. OH is working away from home at the mo anyway, so I'd have to travel to Brom to get some :spermy::sex: anyway...:cry:
Must get out and take impatient furbaby for walkies. xx
HOW IS EVERYONE?


----------



## Jennjenn

:bfp: for me this morning at 13 dpo. This was our 10th cycle trying! Baby is due around my 42nd birthday next year.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies, I just found this thread by chance. I don't tend to look for too many new threads as it takes me long enough to keep up with the ones I am on :haha: :haha:

Having said that it is nice to find some fellow oldies - some of you I know but it is nice to see that there are lots of others out there :happydance:

I'm 43 and trying for my first with my ex boyfriend as the future baby father (hopefully). Been trying for 4 months but no joy yet and out for this month as he is away. Just getting tests done now and might consider IVF.

Jennjenn - massive congrats to you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

JennJenn - huge congratulations to you :dance: Wishing you a happy; healthy and full term pregnancy x

Butterfly hello :hi:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Jennjenn. Morning :sex: seems to have had a better outcome in respect of :bfp:s for me too.

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Whoohay!!! Jennjenn, this thread really needed a new BFP. Many congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months!!! xxx


----------



## LLbean

Go JennJenn go!!! Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks - I'm very excited but keeping it on the down low until I hit 6 weeks...then I'll be a little more excited until I reach 8 weeks...then 10 weeks...then 13 weeks and I can kiss the first trimester good-bye :kiss:


----------



## Spoomie

Good to hear Jennjenn. Big congratulations!


----------



## beetle

Congratulations JennJenn - right that's it ... jumping on my OH tomorrow morning! :)


----------



## onmymind17

JennJenn congrats, thats fantastic news!!!

Hi Butterfly, glad you found this thread!!:hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks all! I'm trying not to be super excited, but it is hard :coffee:


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats jennjenn :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Beetle - don't jump too hard, they can be fragile I'm told!!
Jennjenn, you've bought a happy vibe back to the thread, which has had quite a lot of sadness recently x
Glowie - how's it going with you?


----------



## Morgans19

Jennjenn said:


> :bfp: for me this morning at 13 dpo. This was our 10th cycle trying! Baby is due around my 42nd birthday next year.

Well Done thats fantastic, have you been temping? Using a monitor? OPKs? Wishing you a healthy 9 months ahead


----------



## Jennjenn

Morgans19 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: for me this morning at 13 dpo. This was our 10th cycle trying! Baby is due around my 42nd birthday next year.
> 
> Well Done thats fantastic, have you been temping? Using a monitor? OPKs? Wishing you a healthy 9 months aheadClick to expand...

I did everything but monitor. I started back in Oct - after three months of bfns with OPKs I found FF and started BBT with OPK. After about 5 cycles (through March) of that I quit everything; I got too obsessed and upset every morning when my temp would drop. Then this month I started back with FF & BBT and got the BFP! Just happened to have am and afternoon BD on ovulation day, so maybe that helped a bit...


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Go, Jennjenn!!

Good news is always welcome though don't feel like you can't share the bad. These ladies have been through it all and know just how to help us and each other out. BFP or not, many of us just can't stay out of this thread. :winkwink:


----------



## Nise

Fab news JennJenn, congratulations. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 month wait!

Just to add to the FSH level debate. I've had 3 tests - 2 with the fertility specialist and 1 home one. My first official one was 12, my 2nd official one was 6.9 and my third home one was negative, showing it to be in the normal and okay range. FSH levels really does change from cycle to cycle. I actually don't really believe that any of the tests are conclusive except for the cycle they are performed in. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - boy am I glad it's here. :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

what on earth is up with you people I had to read 2 pages of congrats for *JennJenn* and not one god damn single Holly!!!!

so........................................................

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:


wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo

and anyone care to have a look at my chart - hilarious!!!! FFFFF has no fricken clue!!! lol


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> and anyone care to have a look at my chart - hilarious!!!! FFFFF has no fricken clue!!! lol

Ha ha ha :haha::haha:, never thought I'd say this but I almost feel sorry for FFF trying to figure out your chart this month Twinny! xx


----------



## Macwooly

I so rarely use Holly I forgot about her :blush:


----------



## Jennjenn

Miss C - thanks for all the Hollys....I'm hoping mine get big like that - one of the benefits of being pregnant and breast feeding. :haha:

Nise - you are right about the FSH levels - they can vary from cycle to cycle. The RE I saw said our bodies start going in and out of menopause and that is seen by the different hormone results from month to month. And it is one of the reason it takes the average 40+ women longer to get pregnant. When we decided not to go with assisted reproduction - his one advice was don't skip a month of TTC - it may be the one month where all your hormone levels are in sync for pregnancy. 

Go out and BD!


----------



## Reb S

Good advice jennjenn, unfortunately my OH and I keep being apart for the crucial days! Anyway, I'm not sure his spermies are up to it and with my dinosaur eggs, we may still have another shot at IVF. Time to decide in a month or two. 
Hmm, might do a bit of BDing anyway, hee hee!


----------



## Nise

Jennjenn said:


> Miss C - thanks for all the Hollys....I'm hoping mine get big like that - one of the benefits of being pregnant and breast feeding. :haha:
> 
> Nise - you are right about the FSH levels - they can vary from cycle to cycle. The RE I saw said our bodies start going in and out of menopause and that is seen by the different hormone results from month to month. And it is one of the reason it takes the average 40+ women longer to get pregnant. When we decided not to go with assisted reproduction - his one advice was don't skip a month of TTC - it may be the one month where all your hormone levels are in sync for pregnancy.
> 
> Go out and BD!

Thanks Jennjenn - well I am definitely taking your advice tonight. I am gonna carry that torch high and bonk for England! 

I've finally made it to an O that has gone past CD12. I am on CD15 today and had completely given up on O this month but low and behold I just did a CB opk and got a smiley face :wohoo: I have broken my own personal record and have a mature egg for the first time in ooooo almost 3 years! Am tres happy. :happydance:


----------



## babz4me

Hello everyone,

I'm 41 and a bit and my DH is 38. We've been trying and getting nowhere now for 13 months. Our fertility doc says I have now got a low ovarian reserve and I need a big fat success story here to boost my morale:shrug:


----------



## Babinogi

Great News, JenJen! I hope it's infectious - hee hee!
Big Congrats to you!


----------



## Reb S

Great news about your O, Nise! Rock on, little eggie!
Babz4me - I'm in exactly the same boat as you, although my OH is older and we've been trying for nearly 4 years now - but stick in this thread and you'll see lots of inspiring stories. If you look at the 1st postee in the entire thread, Mumoffive - she's now Mumofsix! Good luck and stick with us x


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi ladies
Pip recommended this thread to me
Technically I'm not 40 for 20 days but I'm gonna pop in early
Congrats Jen 

I'm finding the whole ttc journey to be getting harder every cycle
I'm actually thinking I need a break fro tracking everything and have fun fir a month or so. But who knows I could change my mind in a week.

I will slowly read all the posts I only read back a few pages so far


----------



## Nise

pdmcd17 said:


> Hi ladies
> Pip recommended this thread to me
> Technically I'm not 40 for 20 days but I'm gonna pop in early
> Congrats Jen
> 
> I'm finding the whole ttc journey to be getting harder every cycle
> I'm actually thinking I need a break fro tracking everything and have fun fir a month or so. But who knows I could change my mind in a week.
> 
> I will slowly read all the posts I only read back a few pages so far

It's a hard habit to break, but I have found a much better quality of life for not obsessing over every little fluctuating temperature. Ignorance is indeed bliss! Welcome and good luck to you :dust:


----------



## Miss_C

still no sign of the witch, getting really p'd off now - where the frk are you biatch!!!!

oh and another that sees holly as a big boobed jumper (she is in fact a lion I believe) :haha:


:holly: look closely!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Helloooooooooo ... Can I join in?

We had our first little boy when I was 40 - he came at 29 weeks so I've "lived" in the Premmie forum since then :) 

I'm now 42 and we've just started trying for a brother or sister for him. I fell pregnant really easily last time and we're hoping it'll be the same this time.


----------



## pip7890

Hello pdmcd17. So glad you made it over here. This is a fab group of no nonsense, plain speaking grown up ladies. I swear there is nothing about TTC these ladies don't know! Ask and usually they will answer!!!

:dust: ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Welcome to pdmc whatsit! I'll get the hang of your name soon, I promise! I'm with you on the charting/temp thing - I'm just doing a few this month to pinpoint my O, then leaving well alone.
Hello also to Marleysgirl - great PMA! And you had a babby at 40, which we like to hear about on this thread! 
Miss C - sorry the old cow hasn't shown - how very odd. Mine's here, but practically nothing, I think this is definitely a menopausal patch for me...urk.


----------



## pdmcd17

I have a ? When I reas back a few pages and today's there was something about holly
Is that someone on the thread who's expecting or a term?


----------



## pip7890

lol pdmcd. The reference to Holly is :holly: (ie colon then the word holly then colon) It's an emoticon that we all thought was a pair of big boobs. Turns out its not.

The ladies on here were using :holly: instead of :bfp: at one stage because there was some rule or another in the TTC forum about not posting :bfp:s here. 

Pip x


----------



## Marleysgirl

What on earth is that smiley if it's not a pair of bouncing boobs?

You really don't want to hear about my first pregnancy, even if I was 40 (39 when I conceived!) - it's not a brilliant story because things went wrong - though it does have a happy ending :D I do have to say, though, that at no point was I made to feel bad for being old or treated any differently due to my age, the different treatment was necessary because of health issues that apparently could have happened if I were 20.


----------



## Spoomie

Marleysgirl said:


> What on earth is that smiley if it's not a pair of bouncing boobs?
> 
> You really don't want to hear about my first pregnancy, even if I was 40 (39 when I conceived!) - it's not a brilliant story because things went wrong - though it does have a happy ending :D I do have to say, though, that at no point was I made to feel bad for being old or treated any differently due to my age, the different treatment was necessary because of health issues that apparently could have happened if I were 20.

Hi Marleysgirl

Sorry to hear about your problems in your first pregnancy, but wonderful that you have a little boy. You are in good company with Miss_C and I; both of us had our first babies at 40, both of us conceived our second at 42, but sadly, both of us lost our precious little ones at 12 weeks and we are both now 43 and trying hard to conceive again. Hence, we call each other our twin on another continent, or Twinny! I hope that you are successful at conceiving at 42 but that you don't ever have to join our 'exclusive' club :nope:


----------



## Reb S

Evening all, ME POST ALERT.......................
I hope you don't mind, but I need a bit of comfort and have come to my old thread for it! I met my best friend's new baby a couple of days ago - I was really good- I didn't cry, I just held him (for about an hour!) and jiggled him and kissed his little head (loads of dark hair!) but now I'm a wreck. I can't stop thinking about him and I have so little hope left now. I'm not sure how to get myself up and running for a possible IVF with such a small chance of success and how I'll deal with it again, if it fails, or I MC. I just want to go on holding little Leo. Sorry, ladies - I know we've all been here. xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Ah reb i`m sure no one minds your me thread and i certainly no how you are feeling my daughter is living at home with me and her baby is due in 4 weeks so i am gonna feel the same way when her baby is born especially after my mc in may ,:hugs: 
welcome to more newbies to the thread and CONGRATS Jenjen and :dust: for a happy n healthy 9 months 
AFM well af was due tuesday last but hasnt shown yet got my hopes up with sympyoms slight cramping vivid dreams sore boobs and slight nausea and sensative teeth but did a test and was negative so am playing waiting game now 
every1 else who is in 2ww hope it goes quickly and heres hoping for more bfps for us


----------



## Macwooly

Reb S said:


> Evening all, ME POST ALERT.......................
> I hope you don't mind, but I need a bit of comfort and have come to my old thread for it! I met my best friend's new baby a couple of days ago - I was really good- I didn't cry, I just held him (for about an hour!) and jiggled him and kissed his little head (loads of dark hair!) but now I'm a wreck. I can't stop thinking about him and I have so little hope left now. I'm not sure how to get myself up and running for a possible IVF with such a small chance of success and how I'll deal with it again, if it fails, or I MC. I just want to go on holding little Leo. Sorry, ladies - I know we've all been here. xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Evening all, ME POST ALERT.......................
> I hope you don't mind, but I need a bit of comfort and have come to my old thread for it! I met my best friend's new baby a couple of days ago - I was really good- I didn't cry, I just held him (for about an hour!) and jiggled him and kissed his little head (loads of dark hair!) but now I'm a wreck. I can't stop thinking about him and I have so little hope left now. I'm not sure how to get myself up and running for a possible IVF with such a small chance of success and how I'll deal with it again, if it fails, or I MC. I just want to go on holding little Leo. Sorry, ladies - I know we've all been here. xxx

Reb.....you are incredibly brave a) to have been to visit, b) not to have cried and c) to have held a brand new baby. There is NOT so little hope left for you, you did it before on your last IVF and that was only last year. And give yourself a break, you have been on this painful journey for too long and it is bound to feel overwhelming at times, lots of the time I guess. You will get yourself in to the right frame of mind when the time comes and you'll get through it one day at a time and one hurdle at a time. Remember what I said about focusing on the positive % chance of success instead of the likelihood of failure. At the moment it seems like a massive mountain because you are looking at it from a distance, once you are living the reality of it, it will make you feel far more proactive, I'm sure. For me, a marathon always feels daunting in the week running up to the race while I'm tapering and resting, but once I get up on the morning of the race, the apprehension fades and I just want to get on and enjoy a couple of hours of hard work :wacko: :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks girls - Spoomie, you're so wise, can I go see your counsellor?! Thanks so much and now I'm going to bed before I cry some more x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Thanks girls - Spoomie, you're so wise, can I go see your counsellor?! Thanks so much and now I'm going to bed before I cry some more x

:haha::haha::haha: Actually, those were my wise words, not hers! Poor counsellor, she has enough to deal with with my problems, let alone me taking anyone else's to the party as well!!! Seriously though, she has helped me immeasurably and I'd recommend to anyone in our position, struggling to get over a loss and with the tick of the clock deafeningly loud. You are wise yourself, it's just easier to see the wood for the trees with someone else's predicament than with one's own xx


----------



## maryanne67

hi, any of you girls know anything bout ov sticks ,i used sticks from day 5 of my cycle last day of af until day 22 i usually have a 28 day cycle ,each day showed a line but never got positive except the day i peed on it directly which your not supposed to do i got sick in the end and stopped poas although i peed on 1 yesterday cycle day 33 and still it showed a very faint line and i did a hpt and was negative ,so my question do our bodies produce lh all cycle , i have had completely white ov sticks in the past tho , i dont know what to think and worried that maybe i didnt ov this cycle any help appreciated , and good luck every1


----------



## Miss_C

yes we have lh in our system every single day so there will always be a feint 2nd line OPK's detect the surge when a great big boost of it is released to make the egg pop. Did you only test once per day? Sometimes it takes some trial and error to catch the actual surge. Mine shows late afternoon/early evening and is sometimes still there next day mid morning but after that all traces gone. More often than not though I dont catch the surge but can see the fade in fade out pattern if I line all the sticks up. And the one that is the darkest I record as a positive and this always matches up with my cm and temps, often if I remember to check, my cp as well.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Miss_C

OK appointment with IVF clinic done. All set and ready to roll with injectable stim cycle on FSH with trigger shot and IUI etc just need to see if we can do it ourselves this cycle with 100mg clomid - one slight problem - STILL NO FUCKING WITCH!!! Have to call FS in a couple of days if she's still not here and talk about getting it kick started, aslo going to request he monitor this cycle on the clomid so we have an idea on how aggressive to be with FSH. IF we get to that stage - really gonna throw everything we have got at this cycle. Bonk like bunny's, use preseed and the cups that dear Sammy has sent me (p.s. you need to send me payment details woman!!), keep on the maca, no caffeine, no alchemahol, only good food etc etc etc - feels good having a plan.


----------



## Glowstar

Reb :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Miss C - so excited for you, what a great plan and certainly something to focus on!!! c'mon witch!!!


----------



## Reb S

Hey Glowie, thanks for the hugs - how're you doing? Any news? x
Miss C - great news and for once, let's pray that Witchy gets you x

Thanks to you all for coping with my self-indulgence! You are a great bunch x


----------



## Macwooly

Reb - hope you feel more positive today :hugs: Spoomie gave some excellent advice which I can not add too :hugs:

Miss C - hope AF turns up soon so you can start with your plan. Loads of :dust: for it to get you your BFP which is the start of a happy; healthy and full term pregnancy :dust:


----------



## rudeysbaby

Hello ALL :flower:

Im hoping I can join you! Im 41 and already a lucky mum to three 17 11 and 5. I got married last year and have convinced dh to ttc ! but naivelly (spelling not my strong point) didnt think that I would have problems after having had three before. we have been dtd for 6 months, Im letting mother nature take its course as I have a beautiful family but would really love another. Have been told Im perimenopausal with a random FSH of 60 as i missed 3 periods but all seems back to normal now.


anyway hello, all advise welcome as I am obsessing and keep poas, I have barred myself from chemists !!!

xxxxxx hugs and hellos :hugs:


----------



## rudeysbaby

Hello ALL 

Im hoping I can join you! Im 41 and already a lucky mum to three 17 11 and 5. I got married last year and have convinced dh to ttc ! but naivelly (spelling not my strong point) didnt think that I would have problems after having had three before. we have been dtd for 6 months, Im letting mother nature take its course as I have a beautiful family but would really love another. Have been told Im perimenopausal with a random FSH of 60 as i missed 3 periods but all seems back to normal now.


anyway hello, all advise welcome as I am obsessing and keep poas, I have barred myself from chemists !!!

xxxxxx hugs and hellos


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Reb S

Miss C, sounds like you have a good plan there :)

:wave: rudeysbaby - I read something someone else put (might have been on this thread but whatever, thought it was very wise words!) that said our bodies go in and out of perimenopause at this age and so we just need to try each month as any given month might be the right one, so that is what I am focusing on :)

AFM I got my RJ/BP delievery this morning but not really sure when to start taking it as I am out for this month - if anyone has taken it is it cumulative so the sooner I start taking it the better or should I just wait until the start of the next cycle? (it's not cheap!). Also am going to order some maca so will take that too :)


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly if RB is Royal Jelly you can take it all cycle and you can start taking it immediately :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> Butterfly if RB is Royal Jelly you can take it all cycle and you can start taking it immediately :thumbup:

Thanks Wooly, yes is Royal jelly with Bee Pollen and Propalis thrown in together with honey - tastes Ok, but not brilliant!! Will start taking it now then :)


----------



## beetle

Reb S said:


> Evening all, ME POST ALERT.......................
> I hope you don't mind, but I need a bit of comfort and have come to my old thread for it! I met my best friend's new baby a couple of days ago - I was really good- I didn't cry, I just held him (for about an hour!) and jiggled him and kissed his little head (loads of dark hair!) but now I'm a wreck. I can't stop thinking about him and I have so little hope left now. I'm not sure how to get myself up and running for a possible IVF with such a small chance of success and how I'll deal with it again, if it fails, or I MC. I just want to go on holding little Leo. Sorry, ladies - I know we've all been here. xxx

Hi Reb S, I hope you are feeling better today. Its really healthy to share what's on your mind and you have absolutely no reason to feel bad about it being a 'me alert!'. The girls have all said it far better than I can. Positivity and trying to stay relaxed is the key. I've just heard recently that a friend of mine is pregnant again from IVF!!! She has EXACTLY the same AMH as you and is perimenopausal and they told her it was extremely unlikely but she's proved them wrong TWICE!!!! It CAN happen. Somehow you need to find the inner strength to focus on the positive rather than the negative! We can be IVF buddies if you like! (I'll keep you posted on what they recommend after Friday). Take care hon and listen to your wonderful friends on here! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Reb S please dont cry or get discouraged, the way i look at it, is you just picked up some wonderful baby vibes, and now this IVF will work with a super sticky bean. I know how you feel, i have at least 7 women at work pg right now and a friend of mine there had her little boy in June, he was born at 29 weeks, they just had her shower last weekend, and it was so hard, but i just tried to soak up the baby vibes!! 

Miss C yea for making the appt, and i sure wish she was not here for a good reason, and that you would get a surprise bfp!!

AFM i am pretty sure i ovulated last night, wow i could really feel it on the right side this time, it was actually painful i used the instead cups this time and dh and i have been doing it every other day. I am going to start using my fertility monitor i bought when af shows, but i am praying that maybe i wont need it!!

Love and hugs to all you ladies, we are not too old to do this, and one day our little miracles will be in our arms!!


----------



## Macwooly

OMM sending some :dust: for you and praying this is your cycle :dust:

And sending out loads and loads of :dust: to all the other ladies on this thread and praying this is your cycles for your BFPs too :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Hi all,
Big welcome to Rudeysbaby! It's great that you have 3 already - all the more chance that you'll pop out another one!
Beetle - thanks for your wise words - I'm a great one for focusing on the bad stuff and am now keeping a 'get healthy' diary in the run-up for possible IVF - if we go for it, yes, we can be IVF buddies! I think LLBean might be headed that way too, so there could be a few of us mouldy-oldies!
OMM - thanks to you too - yes, I'm trying to soak up baby vibes! Went swimming with my neighbours 3 LO's today and just enjoyed it! Hoping that this is your month x


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> OMM sending some :dust: for you and praying this is your cycle :dust:
> 
> And sending out loads and loads of :dust: to all the other ladies on this thread and praying this is your cycles for your BFPs too :dust:

Awww thanks honey, and you know your always in my prayers!!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Reb S said:


> Hi all,
> Big welcome to Rudeysbaby! It's great that you have 3 already - all the more chance that you'll pop out another one!
> Beetle - thanks for your wise words - I'm a great one for focusing on the bad stuff and am now keeping a 'get healthy' diary in the run-up for possible IVF - if we go for it, yes, we can be IVF buddies! I think LLBean might be headed that way too, so there could be a few of us mouldy-oldies!
> OMM - thanks to you too - yes, I'm trying to soak up baby vibes! Went swimming with my neighbours 3 LO's today and just enjoyed it! Hoping that this is your month x

Yea for soaking up the baby vibes!!!! wow with 3 little ones now you cant miss this cycle lol. :hugs:


----------



## amommy

May I join you ladies? I am currently 4 dpo on my second cycle of TTC this baby, using donor sperm and charting temps/using opks etc. Oh and lets not forget using pineapple core for implantation.. Anyone who charts want to look at mine and see how it compares to last month? I know its early.. 

Different symptoms for me this cycle? CM dried up just after O, Cervix is medium in position and firmness, (last month it was high), Also a bit teary but that could just be symptom spotting!! LOL.. 

Anyway, I was looking for a place to keep in touch, hope everyone has lots of luck this month!!


----------



## Reb S

Welcome to amommy! Wow - SO many kids! Here's hoping it's your cycle. Wow, we have so many new friends I can barely keep up!

AFM - OH is away and thinking of getting my large black hound to sleep on the bed as the riots get closer and closer...he's got a great bark and scary growl - as long as no-one can see his tail wagging!


----------



## truly_blessed

on no Reb, didn't realise you were so close to the riots, stay safe, it's ludicrous at the minute in this country. Get snuggled up with the dog although if it's anything like mine it will sit scratching it's ears and yawning at the top of the stairs whilst you go down to see why the buglar alram is going off a 3am!


----------



## Miss_C

riots literally 5 mins down the road fom my sister and nephew, colliers woods is their shopping centre.


just spoke to my FS and I am having hcg and progesterone tests done tomorrow a) to make sure I am not pegnant and b) to confim I O'd or didn't O, if both are negative I start staight away on clomid 100mg so should O in about 2 weeks


----------



## Reb S

Ooh, Miss C - your FS is the most pro-active, sensible one I've ever heard of! Good luck and hope all goes well and you can move onto clomid! xx
PS dog slept on bed but it was an excuse really :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Reb I didn't realise you were close. I hope the rioting didn't get any closer to you.

Miss C I hope your family near it were safe.

I just couldn't believe the news last night reading about the rioting in London then go my local news to see a gang rampaging through Birmingham causing damage and looting and Birmingham is only 6 miles from me :nope:

Miss C hope you get answers with your test. How fabulous would it be for a surprise BFP but if not answers so you can move on to Clomid :dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

I hope everyone is safe and your family, too. 

Can't wait for you to get your bloods. Things are moving in the right direction! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## LLbean

ladies be safe...can you get out of the area? 

HUGS!


----------



## pdmcd17

hoping all my london friends are safe


----------



## Macwooly

Reb how are you? How close was all this to you? I pray you are ok and all your friends and family are safe.


----------



## Reb S

Well, they just closed my high street, which is at the end of my road because 100 hoodies are headed our way. I managed to buy some supplies from one brave shop which was staying open with guards at the door! Jasper and I are holeing up for the day and wishing Steve was here, but really, where I live, they'd only be looting pound shops and nail bars! The police are over-reacting now but that's a good thing. Will keep you posted, but I might leg it out and stay with my sis x


----------



## Macwooly

Reb I pray you stay safe :hugs: How scary for you :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Wooley - we'll be fine - Jasper has BIG teeth - he may look cute on my avatar, but he's a large, scary-looking dog!!! xx
Hope everyone else is safe as well and that we all become Mum's to out-weigh all the hoodies' Mums!!!


----------



## beetle

Reb S said:


> Thanks Wooley - we'll be fine - Jasper has BIG teeth - he may look cute on my avatar, but he's a large, scary-looking dog!!! xx
> Hope everyone else is safe as well and that we all become Mum's to out-weigh all the hoodies' Mums!!!

Amen to that! What is the UK coming to? Stay safe Reb S and all those who live in the affected areas. Not a good ad for coming to the UK for the Olympics is it?!


----------



## Jennjenn

I got my blood test results from yesterday. My beta is 370 which I think is nice and strong for only 4 weeks. My progesterone is 23.2 which is good as well! I'll be going in on the 22nd for my first OB check! Woohoo now I am getting excited! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Jennjenn so pleased your results are good and pray all continues well for you with your pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks Mac. I am definitely more at ease now.


----------



## LLbean

JennJenn that sounds FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats Jenn Jenn!! So happy for you


----------



## Rashaa

Jennjenn said:


> I got my blood test results from yesterday. My beta is 370 which I think is nice and strong for only 4 weeks. My progesterone is 23.2 which is good as well! I'll be going in on the 22nd for my first OB check! Woohoo now I am getting excited! :happydance:

That's awesome !jennjenn, best of luck


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats jen


----------



## Rashaa

hi Ladies, I love this board, I was cracking up at my desk (at work) at macwooly's posts about the nurse and comments on the best ways to babydance lol...

TOOOOOOOO funny :) definitely lightens the load...

I have been lurking a little bit, but thought I should actually introduce myself before posting too much :D.

I am 44, had DD (15) and DS(12) from a previous marriage. Remarried in 08 to much younger *ahem* man 13 yrs my junior... and we suffered a miscarraige in 09. Pretty much for the past few years it has been NTNP, and now we have decided to seriously try for just one, if we can.

So dh went for sa ... haven't gotten results yet, and I am using this cycle to do my hormones etc..... I started charting last month, and was shocked to see my temp drop at Ovulation. I get mittelschmerz and always avoided doing the dance around then, as it was sometimes painful....but after charting I see that is probably part of our problem :D. We are not doing things at the right time lol. 

anyway, I was visited by the :witch: today, so we will carry on to the next month - I hope to concieve before my 45th bday.

I live in Canada, originally from the States.... and would love to be a part of the 'gang'....

Oh and I am a LUTW chick lol.


----------



## LLbean

welcome aboard Rashaa!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Rashaa :hi: Sorry about AF but lots of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

Good luck Rashaa!


----------



## onmymind17

Jennjenn said:


> I got my blood test results from yesterday. My beta is 370 which I think is nice and strong for only 4 weeks. My progesterone is 23.2 which is good as well! I'll be going in on the 22nd for my first OB check! Woohoo now I am getting excited! :happydance:

Ohhhhh wow, 370 is FANTASTIC for 4 weeks, there might even be more than one in there, whoo hoo, how exciting!!!!:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Rashaa said:


> hi Ladies, I love this board, I was cracking up at my desk (at work) at macwooly's posts about the nurse and comments on the best ways to babydance lol...
> 
> TOOOOOOOO funny :) definitely lightens the load...
> 
> I have been lurking a little bit, but thought I should actually introduce myself before posting too much :D.
> 
> I am 44, had DD (15) and DS(12) from a previous marriage. Remarried in 08 to much younger *ahem* man 13 yrs my junior... and we suffered a miscarraige in 09. Pretty much for the past few years it has been NTNP, and now we have decided to seriously try for just one, if we can.
> 
> So dh went for sa ... haven't gotten results yet, and I am using this cycle to do my hormones etc..... I started charting last month, and was shocked to see my temp drop at Ovulation. I get mittelschmerz and always avoided doing the dance around then, as it was sometimes painful....but after charting I see that is probably part of our problem :D. We are not doing things at the right time lol.
> 
> anyway, I was visited by the :witch: today, so we will carry on to the next month - I hope to concieve before my 45th bday.
> 
> I live in Canada, originally from the States.... and would love to be a part of the 'gang'....
> 
> Oh and I am a LUTW chick lol.

Welcome, i am sorry for your loss, i am glad you came out of lurkedom lol. Fingers are crossed for a beautiful bfp this cycle for you!!


----------



## Jennjenn

I guess it is a possibility...just taking it easy for the next 2 weeks until my first appt. They will do an ultrasound, so we will know for sure.


----------



## onmymind17

All the beautiful London ladies please stay safe, we hear about everything that is happening, i work for a school and our ground campus is in London, so we are keeping a close eye on our students. Prayers are going up that this ends very soon!!


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> All the beautiful London ladies please stay safe, we hear about everything that is happening, i work for a school and our ground campus is in London, so we are keeping a close eye on our students. Prayers are going up that this ends very soon!!

Agree 100%. 

Hoping any West Midlands ladies are safe too as it is all kicking off around there at the moment there :(


----------



## Glowstar

Great results jenn x

Stay safe Reb xx


----------



## LLbean

GLOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## LLbean

GLOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Reb S

DITTO!!!! GLOWIE - how ARE you feeling?
Rashaa - hello! Sorry for your loss :hugs: and welcome to our thread! Good luck for this cycle x
JJ - great news! That's really good results x
OMM - loving 'lurkdom' what a great word!
AFM - thanks ladies, for your prayers and thoughts. I popped out to post a letter and there are SO many police, if I was a hoodie I'd be going home with my tail between my legs. They only got one shop in my high st and Jasper is barking at everything that goes past the window, so I'm okay. The blitz spirit is here and everyone's chatting to everybody as long as they're over 25! Bit nervous about what the night will bring, but I'm sure it's all fine. Hope the Midlands calms down...bonkers summer madness.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Welcome Rashaa! Glad to see more of us "seasoned" women coming into the fold!

AFM...I got the results from my physical and all of my bloodwork came back perfect. No anemia, thyroid, vitamin D, etc. issues.:happydance: Now that I know I am physically ok, hopefully that BFP is on the horizon for me!:cloud9:

D~


----------



## Macwooly

Dyme hope that BFP is with you soon :dust:

Glowie how are you doing? 

Reb glad to see there is a huge police presence and hope the night stays quiet :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

it's kicking off in manchester tonight and DF was working there until 7pm but is home now.


----------



## Macwooly

truly_blessed said:


> it's kicking off in manchester tonight and DF was working there until 7pm but is home now.

Glad he's home safely


----------



## Marleysgirl

Am I the only one in the group not measuring anything? I know when AF last appeared, but I didn't work out my ovulation point, have no ideas how many days dpo I am (I worked that abbreviation out!), certainly not measuring temperature or mucus or hormone levels or anything ... I won't even be testing until my next AF is a week late. I have no idea of what most of you are talking about :rofl:

Maybe I'll start doing all the above when we have been TTC for six months with no joy? :D


----------



## Reb S

Marleysgirl, could be you're the only sane one amongst us..! :headspin:
Dyme - great results, just waiting on mine; got another one to go tomorrow, if the doctor's surgery is still there in the morning...:nope::haha:
Truly, glad your OH is home safe, wish mine was here. I'm gonna hit the high street with my water pistol soon...:ninja::gun::grr::jo: GO HOME HOODIES!

GLOWIE! How are you? x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Marleysgirl said:


> Am I the only one in the group not measuring anything? I know when AF last appeared, but I didn't work out my ovulation point, have no ideas how many days dpo I am (I worked that abbreviation out!), certainly not measuring temperature or mucus or hormone levels or anything ... I won't even be testing until my next AF is a week late. I have no idea of what most of you are talking about :rofl:
> 
> Maybe I'll start doing all the above when we have been TTC for six months with no joy? :D

I never did any of that either. In fact, I didn't test until I was at 35 days because I didn't think I was pregnant. The only think I ever paid attention to was when I was due next.


----------



## Reb S

Oh shut up, police sirens! The hoodies have all buggered off home. Night night x


----------



## Macwooly

Glad it has been calmer for you Reb and pray it stays that way :hugs: I've been worrying all day for you :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Marleysgirl said:


> Am I the only one in the group not measuring anything? I know when AF last appeared, but I didn't work out my ovulation point, have no ideas how many days dpo I am (I worked that abbreviation out!), certainly not measuring temperature or mucus or hormone levels or anything ... I won't even be testing until my next AF is a week late. I have no idea of what most of you are talking about :rofl:
> 
> Maybe I'll start doing all the above when we have been TTC for six months with no joy? :D

Marleysgirl, I really hope you never have to find out what it is like to feel compelled to measure everything, in the vain hope that the one thing you do differently this month may have some bearing on the outcome. Enjoy being blissfully ignorant and pray that it reaps a reward before you have a chance to arm yourself with knowledge and thus, pass the point of no return :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

marleysgril yup you are definitely in the minority. The deicsion to ttc after 40 is momentous and has more challenges than can ever be expected. Stories such as cifhwyahhrygd and the like are rare and not the norm. Chances of a natural conception with all timing perfect, all things being perfect, sperm qulaity, cervical mucus etc etc are still only slightly less than a 2% chance. So we grab every tool in the toolkit avaiable to us and use it to maximise our chances. so many people try for so long and then suddenly go oh hell why not, chart and take notice of all their fertility sogns and get that magical bfp. So many women I know have ZERO idea how to get pregnant apart from having sex, most assume having 14 days after their period would be all it took cos they have the "perfect" 28 day cycle - sooooooo wrong. Infact I had a "perfect" 28 day for a while before my miscarriage sent me off the rails. BUT I ovulated on cd13 with a 15 day LP so if I waited until cd14 I would NEVER get pregnant as the bus would have left the stop! So unless you are having sex every day or every other day then it's the only way you can make sure you cath that tiny window of opportunity for our little old eggies to get ravaged by a spermy. quality of our eggs may mean that our egg only lives for maybe 6 hours after ovulation so those spermies HAVE to be rady and waiting and they need about 12 hours once released to get themselves ready too so if really is a freakin miracle that anyone gets pregnant let alone us old chooks!!

now this post was not meant to freak you out but to say be realistic and ask how much you wanna leave it to chance when our opportunity is such a slim one at this stage of our life. Yes we all read the great stories of pregnancies well into peoples 40s but don't let that make you complacent.

ok lecture over!!


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> marleysgril yup you are definitely in the minority. The deicsion to ttc after 40 is momentous and has more challenges than can ever be expected. Stories such as cifhwyahhrygd and the like are rare and not the norm. Chances of a natural conception with all timing perfect, all things being perfect, sperm qulaity, cervical mucus etc etc are still only slightly less than a 2% chance. So we grab every tool in the toolkit avaiable to us and use it to maximise our chances. so many people try for so long and then suddenly go oh hell why not, chart and take notice of all their fertility sogns and get that magical bfp. So many women I know have ZERO idea how to get pregnant apart from having sex, most assume having 14 days after their period would be all it took cos they have the "perfect" 28 day cycle - sooooooo wrong. Infact I had a "perfect" 28 day for a while before my miscarriage sent me off the rails. BUT I ovulated on cd13 with a 15 day LP so if I waited until cd14 I would NEVER get pregnant as the bus would have left the stop! So unless you are having sex every day or every other day then it's the only way you can make sure you cath that tiny window of opportunity for our little old eggies to get ravaged by a spermy. quality of our eggs may mean that our egg only lives for maybe 6 hours after ovulation so those spermies HAVE to be rady and waiting and they need about 12 hours once released to get themselves ready too so if really is a freakin miracle that anyone gets pregnant let alone us old chooks!!
> 
> now this post was not meant to freak you out but to say be realistic and ask how much you wanna leave it to chance when our opportunity is such a slim one at this stage of our life. Yes we all read the great stories of pregnancies well into peoples 40s but don't let that make you complacent.
> 
> ok lecture over!!

This is really interesting what you say about the egg possibly living for only 6 hours, not even 12! Like you, with my DS I conceived him at 39 and he was born when I was 40. I clearly had no fertility problems, thank God, and conceived with comparative ease. Fast forward 2 years and we decided to try again. Mild panic when I read on the internet that ttc after 42 is a very different story as fertility declines massively from that age. Delighted to find myself pregnant on only my second cycle of charting (though tried for 6 months on my own before that). Like you (Twinny!) my cycle was textbook until my mc last November, very different story these days...... I had been puzzled why we haven't been successful since then as I am still ovulating and bd is still generally well timed. I figured that, ok, I may have fewer eggs but why isn't the one that's released getting fertilised?! Your explanation that the egg is not only older, but also lives for a shorter time explains this. Timing and symptom spotting for ovulation is even more important than it was before!

Marleysgirl, hope we don't sound too doom and gloom to quash your enthusiasm and hope, but this is NOT easy and even if you've done it before with consummate ease, there are no guarantees; Miss C and I know that to our cost x


----------



## Reb S

6 hours?! Freaked out is right. Poor little eggie. What with poor slightly misshapen sperm it's no wonder we never conceived naturally!
AFM it's like flipping post-apocalyptic quiet out there - all the hoodies are in hiding, ditto the shopkeepers and the rest of us are wondering why they're all over-reacting. I keep expecting zombies to come marching round the corner! Thanks for all your thoughts yesterday, but I think the most dangerous moment of my day was when I shut Jasper's tail in the door... x


----------



## Butterfly67

Very interesting info Miss C and some things to think about. There was so much I didn't know before ttc but because of my age I have taken it upon myself to use everything I can get to get my BFP. Whether it works is another story but I figure if I am going to do it then I might as well throw everything at it :thumbup: Also interesting that the :spermy: need 12 hours, that might make me think again about timing just to make sure I get it right.

Next month I am adding Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen and maca - at this point I am willing to give pretty much anything a shot :)


----------



## beetle

So with 6 hours for eggie to live and 12 hours for spermies to get their head around the fact that they have to go on a big journey ... should we just be BDing every day the week before O? ... Is there any point in BDing after if eggie only lives 6 hours? 
AFM We tried marathon BDathon and did just that this week including BDing day after O (7 day marathon! OH was knackered!) - lets see if it does the trick! FS visit tomorrow a.m.


----------



## Glowstar

Girls, I'm still here, clinging on by the skin of my teeth with this pregnancy, with all the spotting and cramps I fear the worst and just trying to take each day as it comes. Got a scan on Saturday so might know more then. Not feeling positive at the moment and trying to come to terms with the fact that I might soon hold the record for having 2 consecutive mc in the shortest space of time possible! 
It probably all sounds really selfish right? But getting that bfp and actually holding on to it is a whole new issue of being 40+ And I'm finding it MUCH harder than TTC ever was.


----------



## Reb S

Glowie, you are never selfish and DON'T GIVE UP! So glad you only have to wait until Saturday but remember what we've all said - that we've had friends who spotted and cramped right through the 1st tri xxx
Beetle - BD shagathon sounds like fun, if hard work!! Good for you and good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## beetle

Glowie ... RebS has said it all. It may be nothing to worry about but I completely understand your concern. Good luck for Saturday.
RebS ... the shagathon was not instigated by me for a change... my OH has got it into his head that its his spermies that are letting the side down based on bad test last year, so he thinks the more that are in there, the more chance there is that one might get through! (oh and TMI here, it might have been him that instigated it but yours truly had to do all the hard work, so yes, v. tiring! ;))


----------



## pip7890

Glowie - lovely to see you pop in. Sending you lots of :hugs:. Hope all goes well for you on Saturday.

I originally fell pregnant immediately after my mirena removal (I'd used an IUD/IUS for 14 years prior to this) but before my first AF. I miscarried at 10w3d and then got pregnant within 2 cycles of my miscarriage. For those thinking about what to try, what worked for me the second time was: temping, charting CM, Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (only did this for one cycle) and morning nookie. I was only taking Folic Acid and Vitamin C. OH wasn't taking anything.

:dust: ladies.

Pip x


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar :hugs: Hope Saturday can give you some positive news and help to calm your fears a little :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Hang in there Glowie!!!! Praying for an excellent U/S on Saturday.


----------



## Spoomie

Evening ladies

I've been thinking about Twinny's stats all day and realising how hard it is to coordinate our pitiful 6 hour egg life and the sperm's 12 hour journey! I even set DH on the case to figure it out and we've established that twice a day BD may improve our chances! As aged, tired parents of a toddler who invariably ends up in our bed by 6am, this is no mean feat!!! :haha::haha:

Beetle, Miss C posted some stats a couple of months back which really surprised me, it said that bd on ovulation day has (almost?) zero chance of conception (if I remember rightly Twinny?) and now she has highlighted the 6 hour/12 hour problem, I understand why. :wacko:

Glowie, the whole thing is so draining for you; the fact that we understand your pain and anguish makes it no easier for you to bear. I pray for only good news for you on Saturday. Dam right, getting pregnant and staying pregnant are two veeerrryyy different things for us ladies, as we know through bitter experience. I keep trying to hang on to your comment about every failed cycle is a cycle closer to success and YOU must hang on to the fact that your body obviously gets pregnant easily and it WILL stay pregnant. I hope and pray that it is THIS pregnancy that goes to term and that there is no more heartache for you on your journey :hugs::hugs:

Reb, you are amazing that you still think a BD shagathon sounds like fun after 3 years ttc in your forties!!! Go girl!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Butterfly67, you are so right; with our (reduced) chances, we have to arm ourselves with knowledge and use that to maximise our chances. The key is to do that without getting obsessive......I fail miserably on that most of the time (as my gals here know), though they, along with bereavement counselling and reflexology are helping me to get on with my life while ttc too.

Twinny, thanks for your message, love you, love you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowie ,sending u lots of positive thoughts for Saturday,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Despie - so nice to see you here! How're you doing?
Miss C - sounding really good, I hope this one's the one for you - have you started the clomid yet? x
Glowie, fingers all crossed till I get pins and needles and then some x
Jennjenn - how's it going with you?


----------



## Jennjenn

Reb - I'm swamped at work b/c I was on this board most of the time for this last 2WW! So it's going to be radio silence for me except when I'm at home! I'm so far behind and trying to go away tomorrow for a scrapbook retreat with a co-worker. So looks like I will be working late tonight! 

But no symptoms yet...


----------



## Miss_C

FS rang me at 7:30 this morning - talk about good service!! but grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr progesterone is 6 which indicates I JUST ovulated or am reaching end of cycle so I have to wait for my period - soooooooooo sick of waiting!! today is cycle day 35!!

if cd22 was correct according to cm but not sustained by temps but then again I have been really sick last few weeks gastro and cold and now chest infection I am 13dpo so witch should rock up NOW or if it was cd27 as fFFFFFFFF says then another week or so to go, will be interesting to see what happens and if my LP is stable despite the late O days and which one it was!!

According to most stats we ovulate over night but I am not sure about that cos the LH surge is supposed to happen mid morning but mine isn't until last afternoon early evening, I never get a morning +ive opk until after the night time one.

6 hours is a real possibility for eggy life but if it's a really good egg then it can still live for up to 48 hours according to the clinic I went to - never heard of the 48 only the 12-24 - the key is having the sperm there ready so sex every day is important I think provided there are no male fertility issues. And the key to making the spermies live longer and more of them is really good cervical mucus and if not plenty of preseed etc, if they cna swim through the cervix easily they don't expend all their energy and also for you to have orgasm after hubby's deposit at the cervix dips down into the vagina whilst you orgasm and sucks em up like a vaccuum!!

Our nurse also said regular ie 3-4 times per week is a strong key to baby making, not just the week of O but for the 2 months leading up to it as well cos it really makes for healthy sperm. Plus it helps our uterus strengthen with it's orgasm contractions and blood flow to the uterus which is also key for reproduction.

So I researched this and an interesting theory is that younger people get pregnant more quickly cos they have sex more regularly not just at O time which backs up the theories above. If the latest stem cell research confirms that we DO in fact create new eggs then we just gotta get to it ladies, let's pick up that torch and start flaming some snatches!!!!

and so endeth the lesson!


----------



## Miss_C

OMG OMG OMG OMG you HAVE to read this page - this whole site actually - I am having acccupuncture this afternoon so started doing soem readin and cam across this page about "advanced maternal age". Talk about uplifting and hope building!!!!!!



https://www.thefertilesoul.com/pages/Diagnostic_pgs/ADVANCED-MATERNAL.php


----------



## pdmcd17

Miss c very promising thnx


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Miss C - that's a really good read. We're all coming to Oz, though, to get treatment with your FS - the most dedicated man in the world!!! And to think mine didn't even bother to reply to my e-mails so we fired him! 
I just poured my de-caff coffee down the drain - no more for me!
Jennjenn - sorry to hear you're working so hard, hope things ease up soon.
LLBEAN!!! You've been very quiet - what's going on?! x
And where's Morgans? Anyone heard?


----------



## truly_blessed

Ll has posted on the fb group reb. She has been v busy with the fs but sure she will be around soon to update. All good though. X


----------



## LLbean

My apologies for the delay...here goes
Well it went well...according to my doctor my egg reserves are that of a 38 year old (so that is at least 3 years less LOL) and Hubby is finding out how to pay for it...there is a "plan" where you pay a bit more than the usual price and it covers you for 2 full cycles so we are thinking that is the best bet since no one can predict how many eggs we get. She said with me she would use one good egg or two tops...I'm voting for the 2 embryos just to be safe.

They will do the genetic testing on the embryos too to be safe...yes you may still develop something later on but it is highly unlikely she said, and that an NT scan should determine that.

Hubby had some blood drawn today too (lucky *******...only 3 vials for him...against my 17 total!) but that is all he needs other than the collection on the day of egg retrieval.

She told me I do have borderline something or another that causes potential clots whcih can get in the way of the embryo attaching to the wall SO she is giving me something for that (don't recall the name)...I told her about my dreadful experience with the baby aspirin so she is aware of it...she says that was because I did it at the end of my cycle ...or something like that. So she will be keeping an eye on me for sure.

The only med I remember her saying for me was Lupron to suppress ovulation, then I get the HCG trigger shot before retrieval...Progesterone will be injected daily after retrieval as well...so oil? Wish it was not injected but apparently that is the best way...so gotta do it.

Next week ...depending on fabulous Jury Duty again (I had to go March 14th and got called AGAIN!...ugh...) I shall go to do the Sounding (trial Embryo Transfer...just to see where they will put them) and to be taught on the way of the shots and what not. If my AF is on time then August 20th I should start the round of stuff...only 10 days away!

OH, once they put the embryos in in 10 days they can tell if I am pregnant or not...pretty neat right? They will monitor me as my OB/Gyn for the first 8 to 10 weeks, after that I get to go to the regular ob/gym.

Of course now I am having all kinds of symptoms so kind of freaking out LOL..very sore breast, bloating etc...Oh well, lets see what happens ;-)


----------



## Rashaa

Miss_C said:


> FS rang me at 7:30 this morning - talk about good service!! but grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr progesterone is 6 which indicates I JUST ovulated or am reaching end of cycle so I have to wait for my period - soooooooooo sick of waiting!! today is cycle day 35!!
> 
> if cd22 was correct according to cm but not sustained by temps but then again I have been really sick last few weeks gastro and cold and now chest infection I am 13dpo so witch should rock up NOW or if it was cd27 as fFFFFFFFF says then another week or so to go, will be interesting to see what happens and if my LP is stable despite the late O days and which one it was!!
> 
> According to most stats we ovulate over night but I am not sure about that cos the LH surge is supposed to happen mid morning but mine isn't until last afternoon early evening, I never get a morning +ive opk until after the night time one.
> 
> 6 hours is a real possibility for eggy life but if it's a really good egg then it can still live for up to 48 hours according to the clinic I went to - never heard of the 48 only the 12-24 - the key is having the sperm there ready so sex every day is important I think provided there are no male fertility issues. And the key to making the spermies live longer and more of them is really good cervical mucus and if not plenty of preseed etc, if they cna swim through the cervix easily they don't expend all their energy and also for you to have orgasm after hubby's deposit at the cervix dips down into the vagina whilst you orgasm and sucks em up like a vaccuum!!
> 
> Our nurse also said regular ie 3-4 times per week is a strong key to baby making, not just the week of O but for the 2 months leading up to it as well cos it really makes for healthy sperm. Plus it helps our uterus strengthen with it's orgasm contractions and blood flow to the uterus which is also key for reproduction.
> 
> So I researched this and an interesting theory is that younger people get pregnant more quickly cos they have sex more regularly not just at O time which backs up the theories above. If the latest stem cell research confirms that we DO in fact create new eggs then we just gotta get to it ladies, let's pick up that torch and start flaming some snatches!!!!
> 
> and so endeth the lesson!

So having a much young OH...who is very *healthy* in that department is a bonus :D.


----------



## Rashaa

Miss_C said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG you HAVE to read this page - this whole site actually - I am having acccupuncture this afternoon so started doing soem readin and cam across this page about "advanced maternal age". Talk about uplifting and hope building!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thefertilesoul.com/pages/Diagnostic_pgs/ADVANCED-MATERNAL.php

Thank you for this article Miss C !!!


----------



## Spoomie

Wow, Twinny, fascinating. I will read at length later when little man is in bed, but scrolling through, this section spoke loudly in to my ear, and my heart.

Conceiving a child cannot be a process of struggle, of swimming upstream against all odds, of "forcing" a pregnancy. You can't force a pregnancy. The Fertile Soul can't force a pregnancy. Your reproductive endocrinologist can't create a life without the cooperation of the same universal forces that our bodies respond to. Life is allowed to manifest, which is a process of acceptance. We hear examples of this universal truth all the time. When we let go of our tight hold on control and loosen our grip on the outcome-through resignation, giving up, adoption and even by accepting that getting pregnant naturally is hopeless because we're too old-it ends the struggle. When we finally unclench, lift up our hands and let go, then the space opens up and our reproductive energies become receptive. Only then can Life say, "O.k., now you're ready!"

I wonder how many of us this is true for? The stress of feeling as though time is running out is overwhelming. I know from experience that this time last year, after 6 months of ttc without success I came to an acceptance that perhaps it was too late for another child and it wouldn't happen - the next month I was pregnant, I swear. Since the mc I have been desperate to be pregnant again and certainly am NOT able to find a way to accept the prospect of not having a child, I know I have been fighting my body and it is exhausting. Achieving a place where I could relax and allow it to happen sounds like paradise, but trying to force myself to relax only seems to add to the stress of the whole thing! Catch 22. Reflexology has helped, I feel sooooo relaxed while it's happening and am working on keeping the feeling going in between appointments. May consider acupuncture as my next weapon. Relaxation has to be win-win; we will be relaxed and enjoy life more outside of ttc, and it may be the final piece of the puzzle.


----------



## onmymind17

Miss_C said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG you HAVE to read this page - this whole site actually - I am having acccupuncture this afternoon so started doing soem readin and cam across this page about "advanced maternal age". Talk about uplifting and hope building!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thefertilesoul.com/pages/Diagnostic_pgs/ADVANCED-MATERNAL.php

Oh wow, thank you so much for posting this!!!! It confirms what i believe in my heart to be true!! It makes so much sense!! One thing that always stuck with me, was if you have all your eggs when you are born, then why when you do an IUI cycle do you not see all of them? I know for me they would see maybe 8 or 12, and then they would grow from there, and when it came time for my IUI, i might have 3 or 5 that matured. But where are all the millions of eggs? Never understood that, and i really believe that we keep making them.


----------



## Miss_C

had my first ever acupuncture session yesterday - loved it. I could feel myself melting into the table. She says my kidneys and spleen (sp?) need work and to cleanse and renew my blood, all makes sense. Looking forward to my next session.

still waiting for witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! played with the detector tuning on FF and get heaps of differing O dates 0 advanced has me at 9dpo, fertility awareness has me at 15dpo and research has me at 12dpo

so glad I found that article and website, makes so much sense


----------



## Reb S

Llbean - sounds like GREAT stuff! Are you having natural cycle IVF? Or using ovarian stimulation? You're going to be a few months ahead of me now! Your FS sounds fantastic.
Miss C - I do hope the old hag turns up soon, your cycle is playing naughty little games with you and you should tell it off heartily!
Glowie, thinking of you and FX for tomorrow x


----------



## Kirsty H

Hi! Can I join? I've just turned 41 and have a DS who is nearly 7 months old. I'm currently TTC baby no 2. I did get pregnant two cycles ago, but had an early loss about 6 weeks.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Kirsty :wave: sorry about your loss recently, hope you get a sticky bean soon :hugs:

I just got back from the docs with my day 3 results and my FSH is 7.6 so I am pretty happy about that so on to the next cycle and see what happens.


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> Llbean - sounds like GREAT stuff! Are you having natural cycle IVF? Or using ovarian stimulation? You're going to be a few months ahead of me now! Your FS sounds fantastic.
> Miss C - I do hope the old hag turns up soon, your cycle is playing naughty little games with you and you should tell it off heartily!
> Glowie, thinking of you and FX for tomorrow x

I will be on Prenisone, Folguard and heparin. The Folguard will be in addition to the prenatal vitamin. Also Either Follistim or Gonal F depending on which my insurance covers as well as Lupron...does that answer your question?


----------



## Reb S

LLBean - yep! Fantastic, very good luck! 
Kirsty H - welcome! So sorry for your loss, but congrats on your LO - an over 40 baby yippee!
Butterfly - great news re your FSH, that's a really good result. 
AFM - some more good news for the thread, I had a clear smear result today, after CIN 1 last year so really chuffed. Think the biopsy did it for the pre-cancerous little buggers!


----------



## Macwooly

Reb so chuffed you had a clear smear :dance:

Butterfly as said elsewhere really chuffed for your results :dance:

Kirsty welcome :hi:


----------



## Annie55

Thanks for posting an announcement in the over 35 board. I hadn't found this one yet. I just turned 41 and am trying for baby #1. Miscarried in May and feeling very down. Our first pregnancy was a total surprise, so we'd thought that after m/c we'd have no trouble getting preg again...it's nice to know there are other over 40 women trying for the same dream as me.


----------



## Reb S

Hi Annie, so so sorry for your loss and welcome to the thread! I think most of us have lost so you're in good company x


----------



## pip7890

Hi new ladies. This is a great group. :wave:

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi kirsty and welcome x

Butterfly that's an excellent result x

Reb, yippee for a clear smear, I had level CIN3 in 2009 and had a colposcopy had clear smears since xx


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Annie and sorry for your loss x


----------



## Spoomie

Hi new ladies, welcome to our 'happy' (?!) home. Sorry for your losses, all of you.

Reb, great news re: smear

AFM, cd4, nothing to say...........x


----------



## Rashaa

Hey all...

Just wanted to say hi to the new members!! Here's hoping for many more BFP's. I ordered my starter pack today, which includes opk's, pregnancy strips, preseed It will be here next week! [After hearing everyone rave about it, I thought we should try it.]

DH told me of his dream he had the other night... [he never dreams about us having kids lol] anyway, he said he saw a small boy (toddler), who was looking at him, and about to cry badly and dh said to him...'stop, don't start'..mom is not here and I can't do this right now hahahahah I thought it was cute...

I said to him, is this a premonition . God willing lol. I hope everyone is having a better weekend...


----------



## Reb S

GLOWIE GOOD LUCK THINKING OF YOU xxxxx


----------



## Spoomie

Ditto Glowie. Be brave, hope all good news for you and your little fighter xxx


----------



## Macwooly

Glowie good luck today :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies, sorry short and sweet as on my phone. All ok with baby!!! Measuring 7 weeks 1 day, saw heartbeat flickering away!! Haven't got a pic, antiquated EPAU scan machine won't print! So can pick one up from ante natal on Tuesday. Was there for 2 hours as had to wait to see Dr as cyst has grown slightly. Dr got called to labour ward and we had to leave but nurse phoned me back after speaking to consultant and he's not concerned. Xx


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## truly_blessed

Wool ho brilliant glowstar. Just you take it easy now.


----------



## Macwooly

So pleased for you Glowstar and hope the rest of your pregnancy is event free; healthy and full term :)


----------



## LLbean

Excellent news Glowie!!!!!

That made my day :-D


----------



## Spoomie

Great news Glowie x


----------



## mrsdh

Congratultions glowie! X


----------



## Reb S

Oh Phew! Rushed home from work to get straight on the computer to see this great news! :holly::holly::holly::holly: for GLOWIE!!! Hurrah! x


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Glowie! Fantastic news!

Pip x


----------



## Miss_C

best.........news...........ever................ way to go little glowie!!! Shine bright and shine long.

AFM, big temp drop off today, tender boobs and some cramping - I think she's coming!! Please please hurry up and clean up good in there, very special visitor en route!!

Hey glowie do you know the glow worm poem?


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:

I don't know that poem Miss C?? 

Feeling really sick tonight....actually gagged earlier....:wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Oh, my, gosh Twinny.......we are too spookily related. Just checking out your chart after you mentioned your temp drop and see that you had a positive test before your 12+1 pregnancy which turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. Would you believe me if I told you that it was on the EXACT SAME DAY as I got mine for my lost little one, Friday 24th September. I am so spooked out by us!!! On the upside, it means that if one of us gets pregnant, then the other must surely follow suit! xxx

For better or worse (???) I decided to give soy a shot this month, currently on the second day of it. My cycle's not ludicrously out, but could benefit from a bit of evening out between follicular and luteal phase, so thought I'd see what soy does for me - probably nothing knowing my luck. I have tried to wade through 'Soy isoflavanes, nature's clomid' but it is sooooo long I am struggling to pick out any real info. Any thoughts or experience ladies would be gratefully received. I decided to do cd4-8 and have taken 160mg the past 2 days. Mildly concerned that I have under active thyroid (diagnosed and well managed since 2001 with no problems) and have read that it can upset thyroid balance. Also, is it compatible with maca? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Glowstar

Yes you can take it with Maca. The key with soy is to gradually up the dosage bit no more than 200mg. Xx


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Yes you can take it with Maca. The key with soy is to gradually up the dosage bit no more than 200mg. Xx

So should I have started with a lower dose on day 1?


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Glowie, excellent news!!

Spoomie, 24 September is my birthday and that of the late, great Jim Henson of Muppet fame. Hopefully it will be better for both of you this year.


----------



## Rashaa

Glowie, so glad to hear you are doing well!  :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Sorry if I double post ladies the comp is not cooperating tonight!

Just wanted to send :hugz: to Glowie, on the excellent news!!!!


----------



## Miss_C

I wish I was a glow worm,
A glow worm's never glum.
'Cos how can you be grumpy
When the sun shines out your bum!


----------



## Reb S

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it! I want to be a glowworm too! Go, Glowie! x


----------



## Glowstar

:haha::haha: Miss C :haha:

Spoomie, I would just take 160 for 3 days and then up it to 200 for the last 2 days :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Hi ladies, sorry short and sweet as on my phone. All ok with baby!!! Measuring 7 weeks 1 day, saw heartbeat flickering away!! Haven't got a pic, antiquated EPAU scan machine won't print! So can pick one up from ante natal on Tuesday. Was there for 2 hours as had to wait to see Dr as cyst has grown slightly. Dr got called to labour ward and we had to leave but nurse phoned me back after speaking to consultant and he's not concerned. Xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ,am on hols ATM but hope to join you wen I get back ,sending u all some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beetle

Fantastic news Glowie ... wishing you a continued happy and healthy pregnancy that goes the whole way. Great poem Miss C!

AFM saw FS at the Lister on Friday. Been there 2 minutes popped to the loo and was called as I was coming out for my scan! How's that for service?! Its great news ... apparently my uterus is normal, I ovulated this month, good follicle count and all looks healthy (although no blood test results yet to confirm hormones are behaving themselves) ... even better is my OH's sperm has improved to 70% motility which is normal, was 28% before so fab fab. She saw no reason why we couldn't get pregnant naturally but because nothing has happened since my MC last December she's recommending IUI for 2 cycles before IVF. I'm also having my tubes xrayed to check they are all OK, and we still have to wait for OH's sperm result after 2 days. So staying positive and if all continues to go well we'll start IUI for cycle beginning end of September. It would be so wonderful to get pregnant naturally, my mum is terminally ill with cancer and seeing her yesterday i think we are talking weeks not months and I desperately want her to know that I was going to give her another grandchild. Life is so harsh sometimes.


----------



## Miss_C

oh beetle hugs hugs honey so sorry about your mum. Either way she will know her grandchild be it in this life or the other side - I so so so believe that. Great news on all your results and the hsg will hopefully show tubal patency and then all good to go!!

AFM the witch is here!!! :happydance: so Wednesday night will see the first lot of 100mg of clomid and the start of bunny month!! we are not gonna stop until we simply can't do it anymore!!!

Saw my psychic lady today and I just wanted to give her a big kiss and hug at the end of it. My dad came through clear as day. She said ziggy was a boy and for me not to give up and not to worry and to stop being terrified that it will happen again all will be OK. She did say she saw 2 children though but not twins - wtf!!!!! She told me my mum was going to be fine after she has the surgery and that she woud be knitting pink (my mum knits all the time and Jake has enough jumpers for every day of the week and 2 on the weekends)

Twinny get ready - if your theories are correct then we are gonna be bump buddies for sure!!! we are so soul mates and I will never lose you.


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> :haha::haha: Miss C :haha:
> 
> Spoomie, I would just take 160 for 3 days and then up it to 200 for the last 2 days :hugs:

Thanks Glowie, will try that next month!


----------



## beetle

Miss_C said:


> oh beetle hugs hugs honey so sorry about your mum. Either way she will know her grandchild be it in this life or the other side - I so so so believe that. Great news on all your results and the hsg will hopefully show tubal patency and then all good to go!!
> 
> AFM the witch is here!!! :happydance: so Wednesday night will see the first lot of 100mg of clomid and the start of bunny month!! we are not gonna stop until we simply can't do it anymore!!!
> 
> Saw my psychic lady today and I just wanted to give her a big kiss and hug at the end of it. My dad came through clear as day. She said ziggy was a boy and for me not to give up and not to worry and to stop being terrified that it will happen again all will be OK. She did say she saw 2 children though but not twins - wtf!!!!! She told me my mum was going to be fine after she has the surgery and that she woud be knitting pink (my mum knits all the time and Jake has enough jumpers for every day of the week and 2 on the weekends)
> 
> Twinny get ready - if your theories are correct then we are gonna be bump buddies for sure!!! we are so soul mates and I will never lose you.

Thank you so much Miss C. I definitely believe in the afterlife and its a lovely thought to think it doesn't matter if I don't conceive in her lifetime that she will still know her grandchild. 
So glad that the witch has come today for you! And it is all sounding very positive from the psychic lady! Fingers crossed! And enjoy BDtastic fun! xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

:hugs: Beetle I'm sorry about your mom
Glow wonderful news


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> :haha::haha: Miss C :haha:
> 
> Spoomie, I would just take 160 for 3 days and then up it to 200 for the last 2 days :hugs:

Gosh, I'm so thick :dohh: I am taking 160mg (4 tablets) now so will do so again tonight, then up the stakes to 200mg tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## Reb S

Beetle - so sorry to hear about your mum, lots of hugs. Great news re the Lister though - I think you had a much more positive experience there than we did. FX for the tubes x
Miss C - glad the witch finally made it! Go go go x


----------



## Shelley71

Holy Hell! I go back to work and look what happens in here! Welcome to all the newbs!! This is a great thread with lots of great ladies! 

I've missed too much to do a ton of personals but do want to address:

Glowie: YAY!! I'm soooo happy to hear the good news!! I've been hoping for good news and holding out tons of hope for you.

LL: Wow, you guys are on track now! Great news.

Miss C: It's about time she showed! I'm with you on the wait, wait, wait. I've just had another damn long cycle - CD52 now. BUT, she's coming. 

I know I've missed some others and I'm sorry. I've just read through about 10-15 pages and it's all run together. :)

AFM: Yep, CD52 - AGAIN. I am so effin tired of these stupid cycles. It's starting to look like an every other month thing. Yesterday, I had some brown spotting which was very light. Today, it's more dark red with some tissue. I am now starting to feel some very slight aching/cramping so I figure I'll be on CD1 tomorrow. 

Advice please: I bought Vitex a while back when I "thought" I'd be getting AF last time. Do you think I can go ahead and start it tonight or should I wait until a first full CD1? 

I really hope to get back on here regularly, but I'm so busy with lesson planning and school starting. I'm already ready for summer vacay again and it's only been two days back (with students). LOL I've been back for a week, but the heathens came back Thursday.


OH. And please tell me how in the hell that :holly: is NOT a giant pair of bouncing boobs??? I can't see anything else! :haha:


----------



## Shelley71

Beetle: I just read about your mom. So sorry to hear that. We went through that with my OHs mom last September. I truly feel for you. It's so very hard. :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Ladies I could really use some advice or encouragement!! I just finished cycle 2 of TTC again, my youngest is 7, and my oldest is 24. I have given birth 8 times, and have 7 living children! 

First cycle was completely normal great ovulation, friendly donor but he was older so that probably played a role, 2nd cycle used donor sperm again but with younger donor, and had only a 9 day LP.. This is not good I understand!!

I was thinking of NOT trying anymore, because I really just wanted to add one more miracle to my family, but I don't have to as I do have a bunch of wonderful children already! 

I do not have fertility coverage on my insurance so doing any testing besides what I can do on my own is out of the question. I am willing to do unprescribed clomid as I have been on that before, but not sure at my age (47) that it would do any good anyway.. 

My question is, is it even worth it to try again?? Do you think I still may have a chance since for the most part my cycles are fairly regular? I know its hard for anyone to say if I will be able to conceive, but wanted some input from all of you since you have BTDT!! 

Thank you in advance, and my charts are in my signature if anyone wants to look.. Maybe if I hang out here you ladies can give some encouragement to what I need to do next.. and give me some hope! 

Last question, what is the supplement that helps with uterine lining?? 

Hugs and baby dust to everyone here!


----------



## Miss_C

i have been researching pineapple to aid implantation and this is what I have found.




> They say it's actually the core of the pineapple that works best, not the pineapple itself. It's an enzyme called Bromelain, you can also take tablets from the health food store, but I don't know if it would work as well. Some say it needs to be fresh pineapple, because it is an enzyme.
> 
> However, some say that fresh pineapple, if eaten in excess could cause a miscarriage, as it can cause uterine cramping. So if you are going to try it, it might be better to stick to the following routine:
> 
> Using Pineapple to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.
> 
> For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.
> 
> IUI [intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.
> 
> Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.
> 
> Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


----------



## amommy

Miss C I used the pineapple core this cycle!! I thought it would taste bad and be coarse, but it actually tasted good!! I found a really really ripe pineapple and that helped a lot !


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Miss C, I was thinking of doing the pineapple thing this month so that has really helped


----------



## Miss_C

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks Miss C, I was thinking of doing the pineapple thing this month so that has really helped

if your chart is correct then you are too late this cycle. 5 days with 1dpo being the first and you are at 8?


----------



## Reb S

Hello to aMommy - wow, what a story! 7 children, that's amazing! I'm guessing from your story that you must have lost one, as well as your MC's, so lots of :hugs:
As to your age - you're asking the wrong people! We're all desperately trying to prove the medical profession wrong! Some of us are successful, some of us aren't and only we decide when enough is enough. Good luck with your decisions and stick with us for a laugh and support x

Miss C - good stuff about the pineapple core, if we go to IVF I will pester you to repeat the info! x

Shelley, good to have you back, hope the new term is not too stressful x


----------



## onmymind17

beetle said:


> Fantastic news Glowie ... wishing you a continued happy and healthy pregnancy that goes the whole way. Great poem Miss C!
> 
> AFM saw FS at the Lister on Friday. Been there 2 minutes popped to the loo and was called as I was coming out for my scan! How's that for service?! Its great news ... apparently my uterus is normal, I ovulated this month, good follicle count and all looks healthy (although no blood test results yet to confirm hormones are behaving themselves) ... even better is my OH's sperm has improved to 70% motility which is normal, was 28% before so fab fab. She saw no reason why we couldn't get pregnant naturally but because nothing has happened since my MC last December she's recommending IUI for 2 cycles before IVF. I'm also having my tubes xrayed to check they are all OK, and we still have to wait for OH's sperm result after 2 days. So staying positive and if all continues to go well we'll start IUI for cycle beginning end of September. It would be so wonderful to get pregnant naturally, my mum is terminally ill with cancer and seeing her yesterday i think we are talking weeks not months and I desperately want her to know that I was going to give her another grandchild. Life is so harsh sometimes.

Oh honey big hugs for you and your mum. I know how hard that is to deal with, as i lost my dad to cancer almost 3 years ago. I too have a hard time with the fact that he will never know his grandchild, if we ever manage to have one. Sending you all kinds of prayers that you will be able to give your mom some wonderful news!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Glowie yea for the fantastic news, i love hearing about this as it give me so much hope that this can and actually does happen for ladies like us!!

How are all you ladies doing? I have had a very busy weekend, sorry i was MIA, I hope everybody is well.

AMommy, honey i think you know in your heart when its time to stop, your age is just a number, and it can and does happen for a lot of ladies your age. I say if your heart is telling you to go for it, then do it and think positive, but if your heart is telling you no, then stop, and love the children you do have. Sending you all kinds of luck and baby dust!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Amommy like onmymind says follow your heart.

AFM i haven't been tracking this cycle but i looked at ff today and is due on wed. The wierd thing this cycle for the last week TMI warning is my bowels are really off ie constipated - loose all in one day. very irritable bowelish
Not sure if it is related to my hormones or my gerd medication. 

I have stopped taking my gerd meds to see if low stomach acid is a cause and have stopped dairy for 1week to see if that is a cause now just waiting and seeing what is happening. My GF thinks im preg but i doubt i we just didnt BD with results enough this cycle - and honestly i don't know if i even ov.

It would be nice if AF didnt show and id get my bfp for my bday but im sure she on her evil way lol


----------



## Butterfly67

Miss_C said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Miss C, I was thinking of doing the pineapple thing this month so that has really helped
> 
> if your chart is correct then you are too late this cycle. 5 days with 1dpo being the first and you are at 8?Click to expand...

Yes I should have said I'm not in for this cycle as bf is away but will line it up for next thanks :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

whinge me post

feeling like crap, the witch is being REALLY nasty to me - woke up this morning with the worst cramps and she had cleaned out a little too much which left me lots of unplanned cleaning and washing - cow!!! I am trying not to think about it but it creeps up on me all the time, ziggy would have been due this coming Saturday and its killing me. Big fight with hubby last night over the most ridiculous thing, whether or not the windows are crap and have draft leaks!! AND I am not even on the clomid yet!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: Miss_C - must be a really tough time for you, be kind to yourself :hug:


----------



## beetle

:hugs:Aw big hugs Miss C. I completely relate to you... I m'c'd last december and my little one would have been born 2 weeks ago and I was an absolute nightmare to my OH who needless to say was 'clueless!' until I explained it to him. So sorry about nasty evil hag of a witch! Sounds like she has at least two broomsticks this time round.:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Miss_C said:


> whinge me post
> 
> feeling like crap, the witch is being REALLY nasty to me - woke up this morning with the worst cramps and she had cleaned out a little too much which left me lots of unplanned cleaning and washing - cow!!! I am trying not to think about it but it creeps up on me all the time, ziggy would have been due this coming Saturday and its killing me. Big fight with hubby last night over the most ridiculous thing, whether or not the windows are crap and have draft leaks!! AND I am not even on the clomid yet!!

:hugs: sending you big hugs honey, stupid witch!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C sorry the witch is being extra evil...she's just giving you a thorough clean out ready for that BFP :thumbup:

Here's my scan pic from 7 weeks 1 day

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_65799DC3-1B1D-4A98-161F-64DCBCFEFE12.jpg


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Looking good, Glowie!!

:hugs: Miss C.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am at 35 weeks and have done pretty much NOTHING to get ready. OH won't have time until early Sept. Sigh. I will have to try and see what I can do on my own but it won't be easy to dig all the stuff out that needs taking care of before the big day.


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> whinge me post
> 
> feeling like crap, the witch is being REALLY nasty to me - woke up this morning with the worst cramps and she had cleaned out a little too much which left me lots of unplanned cleaning and washing - cow!!! I am trying not to think about it but it creeps up on me all the time, ziggy would have been due this coming Saturday and its killing me. Big fight with hubby last night over the most ridiculous thing, whether or not the windows are crap and have draft leaks!! AND I am not even on the clomid yet!!

Dearest Twinny

My heart goes out to you, I totally understand your pain and panic as you approach Ziggy's due date. You know how difficult I found my EDD and the run up to it; my raison d'être for 6 months since the mc was to be pregnant again by that date and I failed, I know that you have felt the same panic approaching Saturday. A part of you wants to draw close to OH and another part of you wants to push everyone away, and you are also angry at him that he doesn't 'get' why you are in such a foul mood and needy at the same time??? My advice would be to take solace in Jake, keep him close and he will unwittingly get you through the day and out the other side. My beautiful boy will be 3 on Friday and I recall dreaming of how his birthday would play out with a new baby in tow, it would've been heavenly for you and me both. Remember Reb and I told you a month or so back that the dread of the impending date is actually worse than the reality, although there's no getting away from the fact that the reality is desperately sad? There is something of a feeling of release once it has passed and I found it helpful to imagine I was setting my baby free to be happy somewhere else, away from my sadness that had been holding him/her, as I let go of our shiny silver balloon - idea stolen from Reb and highly recommended. Its jerky movement bobbing away on the breeze reminded me of a tiny baby's movements and I really felt my baby's spirit soaring free. You will be in my heart on Saturday sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Reb S

Poor Miss C - Due dates are awful, but Spoomie, as usual, has said it all. It will be better after - I didn't believe that although people told me, but it really is true. Lots of love to you this weekend as you say goodbye and godbless to Ziggy xxx

Cianfadfrewrerafrawrfarwyre - only 35 days to go!!! My goodness, time flies, at least from our side of the fence. I hope you manage to get everything ready, but know you'll be fine. Lots of love and keep us informed - oooh ooh ooh - another baby for our thread! x


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, I see you are online, we miss you and I think of you lots. Hope life is getting better xxx


----------



## Shelley71

:hugs: Miss C - I hope you feel better soon.

Looks great Glowie!!! 


Well, I was right. AF showed and I'm at CD2. I really need a good trackable cycle. Something always goes wrong, so I'm begging the fates to please let me be able to see an O. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Miss_C

thank heavens we donlt fall asleep immediately after bding!! 

Ladies we have to add a bit of DIY to the repertoire it seems!!



> Orgasm on the part of the male is necessary for fertilization. The woman's orgasm does increase the possibility of conception. Women who experience orgasm after their partner (up to 40 minutes after his ejaculation) have the very best chance of becoming pregnant.


and another uplifter for you all



> Contrary to current opinion, having children in your forties is ordinary and common worldwide. The Bible mentions several women having children in their fifties. What is unusual and unique to our time is having a first child in one's forties. Our mother's, mother's, mothers were having their fifth or eighth or tenth child when they were in their forties, not their first. If people tell you it just isn't done, close your eyes and call upon the spirit of your great-great-great-great grandmother, then smile and tell them it seems utterly ordinary to you.


I am just trying to find heaps of positive stuff to refer back to as I enter to 100mg clomid stage! I was weepy on 50mg and Saturday will be day 4 of 100mg so I expect to be a basket case seeing in ziggy's due date. I cant do the balloon thing and say goodbye cos ziggy hasn't gone, he was here for a short while as a boy and looks like next time will be back as a girl. I have his wings in a box that he sent me. And every day I call out to ziggy and say I am ready we are ready please come back, what can I do to help you.


----------



## Shelley71

Ha! Now I have to figure out how to do that after the fact??? LOL


----------



## LLbean

Shelley71 said:


> Ha! Now I have to figure out how to do that after the fact??? LOL

Yup the Idea is his sperm will already be there so contractions caused by an orgasm will move the swimmers right up :)


----------



## amommy

Hmm, 40 minutes later, I already hate laying there in the icky stuff.. haha, but I always do just in case.. so instead cup, then a huge O.. seems doable!! hahaha girls you crack me up!


----------



## Reb S

Where, oh where, has my ovulation gone?! Hello?!!! Any eggies out there? Get a blooming move on, you - no more BD after today cos I'm away. HURRY UP!


----------



## Miss_C

temps looking good pre O Reb - 36.4 is said to be a good one or below and remember 2 day before O is best time so tonight BD then don't let them fall out and O in 24-48 hours should be perfect!! Are you using OPK's are they darkening yet?


----------



## Reb S

Yes, I've got a tiny weeny line on the OPK - I usually use the CBFM but got the dates wrong this month and boogered it up. OK - at Miss C's order - BD tonight! :sex::spermy::bunny::flasher::sex: x


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely pic Glowie :thumbup:


----------



## Kirsty H

Great scan picture Glowstar! 

I'm only 4 dpo so too early for symptoms or testing. :( Can test on Sunday, but the In-laws are staying. We do have an en-suite, but it is tiny so nowhere to hide that cup of fmu. Trying to decide whether to risk it or not. It would be sods law that I leave a cup of pee in the bathroom and either one of the In-Laws wants to go in there for some reason (recently redecorated in there, so that is possible).


----------



## pdmcd17

Mrs c :hugs: 

Now i have to try to have an orgasm after the deed -how can i convince him for that one- damn hes so focused on making me have one in the begining (well i guess we can try that latter)

Glowie love the pic its gorgeous.

AFM the witch is due today no show yet i did an ic and bfn if af doesn't show tonight i will use my good test.


----------



## Rashaa

Lovely pic Glowie ! :hugz:

Ladies, I am sitting here in pain! I had a hysterosonogram, and they used so much saline ...the pain was worse than any delivery I have had! I sloshed around for a while and I think I am still having watery discharge :(.

I saw the submucosal fibroid causing all of the grief it's 1/2 in and 1/2 out! No doubt it will need to be removed ... and the reason for the m/c and lack of fertility.... I wish I would had known about and taken care of it sooner :(.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Rashaa said:


> Lovely pic Glowie ! :hugz:
> 
> Ladies, I am sitting here in pain! I had a hysterosonogram, and they used so much saline ...the pain was worse than any delivery I have had! I sloshed around for a while and I think I am still having watery discharge :(.
> 
> I saw the submucosal fibroid causing all of the grief it's 1/2 in and 1/2 out! No doubt it will need to be removed ... and the reason for the m/c and lack of fertility.... I wish I would had known about and taken care of it sooner :(.

Recover soon...:hugs:

B~


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: Yes, I am lurking a bit. Working on having non-snarky conversations with OH. Since we're only at that stage now, we're obvo not really ttc. But I am working on trying to get back on track. Now if only he would stop being pissy about it all. Damned men.


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: Yes, I am lurking a bit. Working on having non-snarky conversations with OH. Since we're only at that stage now, we're obvo not really ttc. But I am working on trying to get back on track. Now if only he would stop being pissy about it all. Damned men.

Hey Sam, Good to hear from you. Bloody men! How often do you wish you'd been born a lesbian?!!! :haha::haha: xxx


----------



## Reb S

Morning all, it's 5am and I'm off to do a festival!
Quick personals - Sam, great to see you here!
Rashaa - sorry to hear about your experience, hope they hoik it out soon and you get back on the horse!
Pmcd - good luck for test x
AFM - BD'd last night on orders of Miss C! Now there's nothing I can do, probably offline all weekend, but you never know!
x


----------



## truly_blessed

have fun at the festival Reb, it's not V is it?


----------



## Xanth

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. 

I've been subscribed to this thread for a while, but I was a bit daunted by how big it was lol.

So anyway I'll be 41 in less than a month and I'm currently TTC. 

I've got a 20 yr old, an 18 yr old and a gorgeous 1 yr old - all boys :hugs:

Sarah :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

Xanth said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> I've been subscribed to this thread for a while, but I was a bit daunted by how big it was lol.
> 
> So anyway I'll be 41 in less than a month and I'm currently TTC.
> 
> I've got a 20 yr old, an 18 yr old and a gorgeous 1 yr old - all boys :hugs:
> 
> Sarah :flower:

welcome - isn't the fact it's so big an AWESOME thing!! so many of us still keeping the dream alive!


----------



## Xanth

Miss_C said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> I've been subscribed to this thread for a while, but I was a bit daunted by how big it was lol.
> 
> So anyway I'll be 41 in less than a month and I'm currently TTC.
> 
> I've got a 20 yr old, an 18 yr old and a gorgeous 1 yr old - all boys :hugs:
> 
> Sarah :flower:
> 
> welcome - isn't the fact it's so big an AWESOME thing!! so many of us still keeping the dream alive!Click to expand...

lol Oh yes definitely. I meant because you all know each other I feel like a bit of an intruder :blush:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Xanth said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> I've been subscribed to this thread for a while, but I was a bit daunted by how big it was lol.
> 
> So anyway I'll be 41 in less than a month and I'm currently TTC.
> 
> I've got a 20 yr old, an 18 yr old and a gorgeous 1 yr old - all boys :hugs:
> 
> Sarah :flower:
> 
> welcome - isn't the fact it's so big an AWESOME thing!! so many of us still keeping the dream alive!Click to expand...
> 
> lol Oh yes definitely. I meant because you all know each other I feel like a bit of an intruder :blush:Click to expand...

Never! We are an extended family some just come late to the gathering.:haha: Welcome and feel free to add your insight and experiences at any time.:hugs: I am 41 as well with a 9 year old who wants a little brother. I want another boy but will be happy with either.

D~


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome xanath

so still no af and i got and book symbol (error message) under the flashing hour glass symbol which means an error but then a not pregnant. 

i called and she is sending me another test lol as it shouldn't give a result with the book symbol. I do have another test it was a 2 pk and i will wait for cycle day 28 if the witch hasn't shown up as 28 is the longest cycle i have had so that is sunday.

anyone else have that happen the error message and bfn?


----------



## Rashaa

Welcome Xanth,

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes ...I don't followup with the RE until Sept 16 *sigh* but I am on a mission lol..

Samiam - men can be such men ..I am fervently convinced they have a more serious cycle [PMS] than we do! hang in there, but I feel your pain :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Kirsty H said:


> Great scan picture Glowstar!
> 
> I'm only 4 dpo so too early for symptoms or testing. :( Can test on Sunday, but the In-laws are staying. We do have an en-suite, but it is tiny so nowhere to hide that cup of fmu. Trying to decide whether to risk it or not. It would be sods law that I leave a cup of pee in the bathroom and either one of the In-Laws wants to go in there for some reason (recently redecorated in there, so that is possible).


When I have to wait until later and need to keep FMU, I hide it on the floor behind the toilet. In our bathroom, it's not visible from any point.


----------



## Miss_C

just thought i'd share.

The world may never notice if a snowdrop doesnt bloom or even pause to wonder if a petal falls too soon. Every life that ever forms or ever comes to be touches the world in some small way for all eternity. The little one we long for was swiftly here and gone. But the love that was then planted is a light that still shines on. Our arms may be empty but our hearts know what to do. Every single beat says Ziggy we love you. Due date tomorrow please come back to us soon your big brother is waiting


----------



## pip7890

Sending you lots of love and hugs Miss C. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs: Miss C :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Miss c ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prickly

Well ladies....Witch arrived today for me - right on time!

But at least I know my OPK and BBT temp testing / charting is precise!

Just a quick update - went to see my GP yesterday for a re-referral back to miscarriage clinic - NHS is crap, but free! My GP hesitantly agreed to request whatever help they can give me with free immunes investigations / testing....she is unable to p/x low dose steroids / prednisone for me...but said they might...f/x

She agreed looking at my history that I more than likely have implantation / immunes issues....since I have not been ill (not even sniff of a cold) in nearly 10 years since my DD was born....since I have had subsequent chem pregs and m/c....since the only time I have had a viable preg since was with low dose steroids and progesterone support to sustain this....since I seem to have no probs with luteal phase or ovulation...I can conceive okay...but the fertilised egg fails to implant / chem preg results...suggesting NK killer cells are targetting my fertilised eggs, stopping them from implanting / growing...my body picks up HCG at low levels from the fertilised / implanting egg, and I get some early preg signs....but then these fade off as my immunes attack the egg / foreign body...:growlmad::growlmad:

My GP knew alot about this - she has been preg herself and is quite up to date on this stuff...but said that NHS is quite constrained by strict laws and regulations...HFEA etc....so she said I am unlikely to get anywhere with immunes testing on NHS...worth a try she said...but unlikely....however on positive note...she is happy to refer me anywhere I wish for private t/x....going to try NHS route first.:kiss:

In the meantime...I have done so much research into how I could try and reduce / control my fab functioning immune system...enough to allow a developing egg /embryo to implant and grow...alot of research says Dr Beer and natural sources of inflammatory control include....baby aspirin, vit e, and most importantly...very high dose fish oils....so started taking all of these as from yesterday and today - day 1 of my cycle....

Here we go again....fingers crossed!! :dust:


Last cycle's chart:
My Ovulation Chart


Good luck to all the 40 plus ladies this month!!:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> just thought i'd share.
> 
> The world may never notice if a snowdrop doesn&#8217;t bloom or even pause to wonder if a petal falls too soon. Every life that ever forms or ever comes to be touches the world in some small way for all eternity. The little one we long for was swiftly here and gone. But the love that was then planted is a light that still shines on. Our arms may be empty but our hearts know what to do. Every single beat says Ziggy we love you. Due date tomorrow please come back to us soon your big brother is waiting

Beautiful sentiment my Twinny. WE all notice and acknowledge your precious, precious Ziggy. Love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Prickly - another member is going through the exact same thing as you in the over 35 forum. Her name is Monica and goes by user name Mon_n_Jon. Try searching for her posts and you can see which killer cells they diagnosed her with.


----------



## onmymind17

Well ladies, another cycle bust for me, tested last night at 10dpo and BFN, and had a big temp drop this morning so i am figuring AF will be here sometime tomorrow. I am so frustrated right now, i try EVERYTHING to get pg and NOTHING works!!!! I understand i am older, and the eggs might not stick but Damm!!!! I cant even manage to get pg. One time we did it on our own, that was Nov 08!!!!! 3 freaking years ago, all the other pg have come from IUI's, what the hell!!!!! I have tried everything, temping, clomid, pre seed, instead cups, i just dont know what to do, i dont understand how we could do 5 IUI's and 3 of the 5 resulted in pregnancies, and they were 3 in a row!!!!! I am going to start using a CBFM when af shows, i just bought it, if anybody else has any other ideas please let me know, i mean why would i be able to get pg with IUI but not on our own!!!! Sorry for venting ladies, im just very frustrated and sad right now!!


----------



## samiam

Hi Ladies,

I am back. Sort of. Dipping my toe in the pool. Thanks to LLBean and Miss C's advice, OH and I are back on track and planning to try again here in the next month or so. Taking it slowly. One day at a time, right?

Hope you're all well. I won't even try to get caught up since I've missed so much, but I will be thinking good thoughts and if there's something important I've missed, please let me know.

xoxo


----------



## LLbean

Good to have you back Sam!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Fxd crossed calsen

Af is here I'm spotting but maybe I will conceive on my bday as that is apron when I will be fertile next

But I'm off to Toronto for the weekend to early celebrate my bday and were getting pressed there so I hope this is my cycle


----------



## Spoomie

Back where you belong Sam, so glad to have you back xxx


----------



## samiam

Thanks LL and Spoomie! I've really missed you girls!! :friends:


----------



## amommy

prickly said:


> Well ladies....Witch arrived today for me - right on time!
> 
> But at least I know my OPK and BBT temp testing / charting is precise!
> 
> Just a quick update - went to see my GP yesterday for a re-referral back to miscarriage clinic - NHS is crap, but free! My GP hesitantly agreed to request whatever help they can give me with free immunes investigations / testing....she is unable to p/x low dose steroids / prednisone for me...but said they might...f/x
> 
> She agreed looking at my history that I more than likely have implantation / immunes issues....since I have not been ill (not even sniff of a cold) in nearly 10 years since my DD was born....since I have had subsequent chem pregs and m/c....since the only time I have had a viable preg since was with low dose steroids and progesterone support to sustain this....since I seem to have no probs with luteal phase or ovulation...I can conceive okay...but the fertilised egg fails to implant / chem preg results...suggesting NK killer cells are targetting my fertilised eggs, stopping them from implanting / growing...my body picks up HCG at low levels from the fertilised / implanting egg, and I get some early preg signs....but then these fade off as my immunes attack the egg / foreign body...:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> My GP knew alot about this - she has been preg herself and is quite up to date on this stuff...but said that NHS is quite constrained by strict laws and regulations...HFEA etc....so she said I am unlikely to get anywhere with immunes testing on NHS...worth a try she said...but unlikely....however on positive note...she is happy to refer me anywhere I wish for private t/x....going to try NHS route first.:kiss:
> 
> In the meantime...I have done so much research into how I could try and reduce / control my fab functioning immune system...enough to allow a developing egg /embryo to implant and grow...alot of research says Dr Beer and natural sources of inflammatory control include....baby aspirin, vit e, and most importantly...very high dose fish oils....so started taking all of these as from yesterday and today - day 1 of my cycle....
> 
> Here we go again....fingers crossed!! :dust:
> 
> 
> Last cycle's chart:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> Good luck to all the 40 plus ladies this month!!:hugs:

This is very interesting prickly because I could have written your thread to a T. Not only do I think I have some sort of immune issue I too have not been sick for years, even when everyone else does, I have inflammation markers in my bloodwork and some kind of undiagnosed something that they just say "they don't know" about.. 
So to assume that I probably have some kind of issue causing implantation problems makes a lot of sense.. Would you mind sharing how much of each supplement you are taking, because I feel like I need to start those as well.. 

Each month I get a + around 6-7 dpo, and all the other pregnancy symptoms, at about 8-9 dpo I get what feels like chills and fluish feeling, almost like my body is trying to fight something off, then the symptoms go away and the tests go negative, and I have my AF.. I have been paying attention to this and I am SOOO Glad you posted about your experience, so I don't feel quite so crazy! 

Thanks in advance for any advice you may have! 


I SOOOO Hope this works for you, especially if that is the majority of your issue.. I am cycle day 6 so we are not too far off from each other!! 

Need a cycle buddy? I know I could sure use one!


----------



## amommy

Prickly you prompted me to do some research and I found out the major benefits of doing fish oil supplements.. how much do you take? it says you can take large doses and still be ok.. also B6 is supposed to improve luteal phase defects and I wonder if you take the fish oil do you still need the baby aspirin as it in itself has an anticoagulant affect! 

I cannot wait to try all this and see if it helps..


----------



## Shelley71

Sam - YAY! Glad you're back so-to-speak. Good luck on getting back and track and I hope things are looking up for you and DH.

AFM: Looks like I'm having a light cycle this time. I'm not sure, but I think I'm noticing a pattern. 

I'll have a short, heavy cycle, followed by a long, light cycle. I "think" this has happened twice in a row now. I'm trying not to worry, but that sure sounds like early menopause symptoms to me. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome back Sam xx


----------



## pip7890

:wave: Sam. 

So glad things are getting back on track for you and OH. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

SAM! You're back. Phew. World order is restored. I don't have time to catch up on everyone today, but will on Monday. Lots of interesting stuff about immunes - Prickly I'll let you know how far my NHS practise goes when I get my tests back next week.
AFM - either my thermometer is on the fritz or no O this month - for the first time ever...OH was pretty turned on before I went though, so I'm going to try new thermometer first!!! Maca has arrived whilst I'm away and OH, the intrepid thing, has started taking it without asking, talking, questioning - and having opened the parcel addressed to me!!! HA ha ha, I love him! x
Gotta go, rehearsals now - Spoomie, it's a classical festival in the North York moors, which are PURPLE - amazing heather...
Lots of love to all, xxx
ARRGGGHHH - Miss C - missed your due date, I'm so sorry it was yesterday. I do hope you got through it okay and lots of love and hugs x


----------



## Miss_C

does anyone know if clomid can cause diahorrea? Have been shitting through the eye of a needle all day, I now have a burning ring of fire!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies, another cycle bust for me, tested last night at 10dpo and BFN, and had a big temp drop this morning so i am figuring AF will be here sometime tomorrow. I am so frustrated right now, i try EVERYTHING to get pg and NOTHING works!!!! I understand i am older, and the eggs might not stick but Damm!!!! I cant even manage to get pg. One time we did it on our own, that was Nov 08!!!!! 3 freaking years ago, all the other pg have come from IUI's, what the hell!!!!! I have tried everything, temping, clomid, pre seed, instead cups, i just dont know what to do, i dont understand how we could do 5 IUI's and 3 of the 5 resulted in pregnancies, and they were 3 in a row!!!!! I am going to start using a CBFM when af shows, i just bought it, if anybody else has any other ideas please let me know, i mean why would i be able to get pg with IUI but not on our own!!!! Sorry for venting ladies, im just very frustrated and sad right now!!

Hi hon, so sorry you are feeling down, it is so tough and I wish I could do something to help :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think you have done your tests haven't you and everything is OK? So really it is just a case of hoping that one bean will stick. I am trying royal jelly and bee pollen this month and have also started taking maca as that is supposed to help women as well as men by increasing egg quality. I don't know if it will help but I'm just going to do everything I can each month and hope :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prickly

> This is very interesting prickly because I could have written your thread to a T. Not only do I think I have some sort of immune issue I too have not been sick for years, even when everyone else does, I have inflammation markers in my bloodwork and some kind of undiagnosed something that they just say "they don't know" about..
> So to assume that I probably have some kind of issue causing implantation problems makes a lot of sense.. Would you mind sharing how much of each supplement you are taking, because I feel like I need to start those as well..
> 
> Each month I get a + around 6-7 dpo, and all the other pregnancy symptoms, at about 8-9 dpo I get what feels like chills and fluish feeling, almost like my body is trying to fight something off, then the symptoms go away and the tests go negative, and I have my AF.. I have been paying attention to this and I am SOOO Glad you posted about your experience, so I don't feel quite so crazy!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you may have!
> 
> 
> I SOOOO Hope this works for you, especially if that is the majority of your issue.. I am cycle day 6 so we are not too far off from each other!!
> 
> Need a cycle buddy? I know I could sure use one!

Hi Mommy, Yes would love a cycle buddy...will pm you...and we can share info /charts etc.:kiss::kiss::kiss:

It certainly sounds like you are in the same place as myself....there is most definately something in this....I got my NHS appointment through today (my GP was so quick on this and booked for me via NHS on line booking system) ....the clinic can't see me until October...so I am hoping by then I might not need their immunes testing advice (if indeed they can offer me this and additional progesterone support)...in the meantime....
I am on the following doses ( as recommended by other ladies / threads / fertility sites and independent research I have done / Dr Beer and immunes specialists)......it can't hurt at all to try....and I feel I have done all I can to address this:


Pregnacare vitamins + folic acid
High Dose (1000mg ) fish oils x 2 capsules per day
(fish body oil and mercury free)
Vit E 800mg
Co-Enzyme Q10 one capsule 30mg daily
low dose 75mg aspirin daily
loads of Brazil nuts and pineapple
Low GI / low carb diet to reduce immunes flare ups

I am hoping that all of this, together with usual diet and exercise changes, stress relief etc... will calm down my too efficient immune system to allow any fertilised egg / developing embryo a chance to implant and grow - In the absence of a p/x for prednisone (low dose steroids) and VERY expensive immunes tests and treatment (such as IVIG and Humira injections / drips etc) which I can't afford!

I am planning to build up the fish oils to 3 capsules per day and I take the aspirin at night...as you are right this is also a blood thinner and works better when taken at different time of day to the bulk of other vits etc.

Hope all this helps - will let you know how I get on! I have found that unless we do our own research, talk to other ladies and search for info....instead of accepting that always the medical / fertility professionals know best...we know our own bodies and very often schools of thought are highly divided with clinics and medics in any event...I have had so many different medical opinions and each clinic's protocols are so different...I think we have to do what works best for us.:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## prickly

Miss_C said:


> does anyone know if clomid can cause diahorrea? Have been shitting through the eye of a needle all day, I now have a burning ring of fire!!!!

Miss C...yes, when I have used clomid I suffered from this too...but also my chem preg, m/c and preg.. I recall bowel movements were first signs of positive preg for me:kiss:!! Good luck!


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, another cycle bust for me, tested last night at 10dpo and BFN, and had a big temp drop this morning so i am figuring AF will be here sometime tomorrow. I am so frustrated right now, i try EVERYTHING to get pg and NOTHING works!!!! I understand i am older, and the eggs might not stick but Damm!!!! I cant even manage to get pg. One time we did it on our own, that was Nov 08!!!!! 3 freaking years ago, all the other pg have come from IUI's, what the hell!!!!! I have tried everything, temping, clomid, pre seed, instead cups, i just dont know what to do, i dont understand how we could do 5 IUI's and 3 of the 5 resulted in pregnancies, and they were 3 in a row!!!!! I am going to start using a CBFM when af shows, i just bought it, if anybody else has any other ideas please let me know, i mean why would i be able to get pg with IUI but not on our own!!!! Sorry for venting ladies, im just very frustrated and sad right now!!
> 
> Hi hon, so sorry you are feeling down, it is so tough and I wish I could do something to help :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think you have done your tests haven't you and everything is OK? So really it is just a case of hoping that one bean will stick. I am trying royal jelly and bee pollen this month and have also started taking maca as that is supposed to help women as well as men by increasing egg quality. I don't know if it will help but I'm just going to do everything I can each month and hope :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much honey, i really appreciate it, i think i am going to try Maca this time too, i have heard a lot of good things about it.

So far no af for me, just these weird pinchy cramps, sore boobies, and a strange strong sense of smell. I am not sure what is going on right now, i guess if af does not show by tues, then i will test again. Good luck to you honey, sending you lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## onmymind17

Miss_C said:


> does anyone know if clomid can cause diahorrea? Have been shitting through the eye of a needle all day, I now have a burning ring of fire!!!!

Sorry Miss C i have IBS so for me i have that problem all the time. I can say though to get some Preperation H wipes, and use them after each time you go, they will help with the burning and pain, when my IBS flares up i have that same problem and its quite painful.


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, I know you are a classical musician, I think it was Truly whom asked about your festival trip?? (not entirely sure!) Playing on the Yorkshire Moors sounds amazing, are you actually performing outdoors ON the moors?

Twinny, been thinking of you throughout the day and wishing we'd never met because we were both so busy being blissfully busy with a toddler and a new baby on opposite sides of the world :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

bottom still leaking, so so so sore.

just a quick fly by to share this article from a uk newspaper

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2009628/IVF-great-lie-fertility-40s-.html


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> bottom still leaking, so so so sore.
> 
> just a quick fly by to share this article from a uk newspaper
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2009628/IVF-great-lie-fertility-40s-.html

Amen to all that!!! The stats and negativity mess with our heads. We are still ovulating, we still have periods, we can still have babies! If all else fails we can consider the possibility of moving to the Pacific island to which she referred.......:haha:


----------



## maryanne67

Nice article MissC hope your bottom heals quickly
and wow so many new ladies in this group is hard to keep track
as you may know from earlier posts i am 43 ,i have not posted earlier from fear but af didn`t arrive this month so on cd 32 of 28 day cycle i tested and was bfn, started getting some pg symptoms so tested again cd39 and got bfp but was very light tested again cd 42 and was darker so started believing then tested again cd46 and test line as dark as control line,now saying all that have been cramping all day on n off so worrying silly now ,have had some cramping since before af due so wasnt worried but doubts after mc creeping in,
but that said i am pg and at 43 shows we can do it ladies so heres hoping we all get our bfps fx`d and lots of :dust: every1
:flower: welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

maryanne67 said:


> Nice article MissC hope your bottom heals quickly
> and wow so many new ladies in this group is hard to keep track
> as you may know from earlier posts i am 43 ,i have not posted earlier from fear but af didn`t arrive this month so on cd 32 of 28 day cycle i tested and was bfn, started getting some pg symptoms so tested again cd39 and got bfp but was very light tested again cd 42 and was darker so started believing then tested again cd46 and test line as dark as control line,now saying all that have been cramping all day on n off so worrying silly now ,have had some cramping since before af due so wasnt worried but doubts after mc creeping in,
> but that said i am pg and at 43 shows we can do it ladies so heres hoping we all get our bfps fx`d and lots of :dust: every1
> :flower: welcome to all the new ladies

:hugs::hugs: No worrying allowed! Congrads.

D~


----------



## LLbean

Ladies just an FYI from Samian....she can read your posts but something is happening with her connection as it will not allow her to post anything herself.

If you know of other threads she is on please leave word there for her as well. Thank you. She just wants to make sure people know she is ok and doing well but unable to post at the moment. Cant even write to bnb to complain.

Sam : Ladies--will you let the women on BnB know that I cannot post replies on there? I can read their things, but cannot post. And since I cannot post, I cannot even post a complaint in the help forum!!


----------



## Reb S

Hello all! Back at the ranch, so catching up.
Miss C - sorry about the ring of fire, I hope it cools down soon... x I found your article really interesting - I can't wait to get my immunes testing back and see what they find - also wish someone would really honestly tell us about OH's spermies and if they would ever do the job on their own...
Sam - what a nuisance! Just when you're back with us. 
Spoomie - yes, sorry! It was Truly who asked about my festival. The Yorkshire Moors are incredibly beautiful and we were playing in tiny churches in the middle of nowhere - gorgeous. I ate loads of naughty stuff though - so much for my healthy diet....
Last but NOT least! - Maryanne - WOW! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and can't wait for a Holly post when you're feeling more confident x


----------



## samiam

I think it's working again. Let's just see if this bloody post will actually appear on here!


----------



## LLbean

Sam you are BACK!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies, im 41 and ttc :) i have 3 children 19, 14 and 12 from my previous marriage and i also miscarried 5 babies after my 1st, i had lots of tests and they could not find out why i kept losing them, we were about to stop trying as it was too heartbreaking when my dr persuaded us to have one more try with injections from when i concieved up until i was 20 weeks, and it worked, i split with my ex husband and met kev 6 yrs ago, we got married a year later and then he had a double transplant which took a while for him to recover which brings us now to ttc :) i had my mirena coil removed a few days ago and have had bleeding for 3 days, im not sure if this is normal but i am going to wait for my next af before trying, my husband was also diagnosed 10 yrs ago as having a low sperm count but his partner at that time did conceive after a year of trying, i know its not going to be easy for us, i worry about my age and my husband having low sperm count and if i am lucky enough to concieve that i may miscarry but im not giving up hope! i wish you all the very best of luck in ttc and hope we all get BFP :)


----------



## Shelley71

Well, I screwed up my CBFM this month! Just when I was on track to get everything in order this month. I reset it on CD3 and didn't even think that it needed to be done in the morning. On top of that, I don't even remember what time I reset! So, today CD7, I realized that I screwed up. 

I'm thinking of resetting it to CD5 in the morning and just keeping in mind that I'm 2 days off. Surely that won't matter?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Shelley71 said:


> Well, I screwed up my CBFM this month! Just when I was on track to get everything in order this month. I reset it on CD3 and didn't even think that it needed to be done in the morning. On top of that, I don't even remember what time I reset! So, today CD7, I realized that I screwed up.
> 
> I'm thinking of resetting it to CD5 in the morning and just keeping in mind that I'm 2 days off. Surely that won't matter?

I did something similar a few cycles back and just kept in mind the days it was off when I got my peak readings. You should be fine just remember to reset it correctly when and if AF arrives.

D~


----------



## Tabby007

Hi! I'm Tabby and at the age of 46 (the ripe and voluptuous age) I should say I'm trying for number 2 with my gorgeous husband. We are keeping it au natural because let's face it, if its meant to be, its meant to be :)

However, ovulating to day so very happy and husband running back from work to .. to the 'baby dance'.

Have a beautiful 4 year old boy called Teddy, joint love of my life - okay, the love of my life!!) who I had at 42. I was a late starter. Bit of a party girl before and now a complete earth mother. Even bake brownies now! :) Happy with my one but lovely if 2. Teddy was an effortless conception and this one is taking a wee bit longer. Never had the experience of a negative test and felt demoralised before. When younger it was always joy when the negative appeared!! 

Also trying Female Reproductive Factors which my homeopath recommended. 
Quite good for fertility and healthy conception etc.

Love to hear from you . I'm in Singapore btw but from the UK.
xx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Tabby007:hi: Welcome to the Group. I'll be 42 in April and we are trying for our #2 as well.

Good Luck to you!

D~


----------



## pip7890

:wave: hello Lullabybarb and Tabby. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Lullabybarb and Tabby welcome and thanks for sharing your stories! It's so nice to hear about babies born after that dreaded 40, Tabby!
Hello Sam, so pleased you're back!
AFM, temperature finally crept up, God alone knows when I ovulated as I also screwed up the CBFM this month!! Must be catching. FFF says day 15, but that's way too late for me and all the signs were earlier. Oh well, OH and I did all we could...:blush: x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hello lullaby and tabby, good to see more over 40 ladies!


----------



## lullabybarb

Hello everyone :) This seems a lovely forum and yes its lovely to have ladies ttc age 40 plus, my husband was so worried about my age and with me wanting a baby, anybody think i was the only 40 plus woman ttc lol :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome lulaby and tabby

I got my preseed on the weekend!!!! cant wait to test drive it once af is over
this cycle ive decided everyother day to bd from the end of af till af comes again. Hoping this will help with some finishing issues hes been having.

Im suposidly fertile this weekend and next week when were on holidays and will be all relaxed. My bday is this sat, I turn 40 and i pray we concieve itd be the best gift ever!


----------



## Reb S

pdmcd17 said:


> Welcome lulaby and tabby
> 
> I got my preseed on the weekend!!!! cant wait to test drive it once af is over
> this cycle ive decided everyother day to bd from the end of af till af comes again. Hoping this will help with some finishing issues hes been having.
> 
> Im suposidly fertile this weekend and next week when were on holidays and will be all relaxed. My bday is this sat, I turn 40 and i pray we concieve itd be the best gift ever!

Warning - don't use too much! My OH found it rather watery and TMI WARNING!!!! - didn't give enough friction...:blush: hee hee. We used less and both really liked it. Happy birthday for Saturday x


----------



## Glowstar

Kate Silverton is in this weeks Hello mag talking about her miracle baby. This is an older article from the daily mail.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...lverton-shows-miracle-baby-bump-BBC-sofa.html


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Kate Silverton is in this weeks Hello mag talking about her miracle baby. This is an older article from the daily mail.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...lverton-shows-miracle-baby-bump-BBC-sofa.html

Hey Glowie

Hope you're still feeling queasy, remember it's a great sign. :thumbup: May I pick your soy brain? As you know, I took it from cd4-8 and ovulated on cd10 according to FFF though cbfm had my peak days later, I was getting ewcm later and, if I remember rightly, my CP also didn't quite fit with cd10. However, although out's a fairly feeble temp rise (barely creeping over the coverline), my temps seem to imply that I DID O then so I'm a bit confused. My comfort comes in the fact that my last pregnancy chart hovered around the cover line for a few days too, but in reality I know that post-O temps mean nothing until at least 12 dpo! Would soy give these mixed messages? I know you felt it stuffed up your cycle but I don't really know how!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi to (yet more!) new ladies, welcome to the party.

I am Spoomie and my story is this: I am 43 with a beautiful 3 year old son (I too started late and had relatively little trouble conceiving at 39). I was delighted to find myself pregnant again this time last year after about 6 months of increasingly concerted efforts and devastated to lose our baby at 12+2 on November 21st last year, Since then my life has been consumed by sadness and obsessing about trying to get pregnant again, without success. The clouds are lifting now and I am learning to fit ttc in to my life while making a bit of room for other stuff too. This thread has been my lifeline and I would be in a far worse place without it. I hope you never 'need' it in the same way but that it supports, informs and helps you to smile through the journey:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi spoomie, yes still feeling sick....but also dreaming about nice things to eat at the same time...weird!!

Soy didn't mess my cycle up while I was taking it, it was when I stopped taking it. I think you might have ovd cd11. Everything seems to fit with that day. I think soy is eostrogen based so might explain your post ov temps getting off the ground a bit slow. I wouldn't worry about early ovulation or the slightly lower temps. You are doing all you can. You can take soy for 3 cycles. You should ask poppy to show you her chart as she ovd really early and had temps closer to coverline and she got bfp so don't stress about any of that. Xx


----------



## Rashaa

Reb S said:


> pdmcd17 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome lulaby and tabby
> 
> I got my preseed on the weekend!!!! cant wait to test drive it once af is over
> this cycle ive decided everyother day to bd from the end of af till af comes again. Hoping this will help with some finishing issues hes been having.
> 
> Im suposidly fertile this weekend and next week when were on holidays and will be all relaxed. My bday is this sat, I turn 40 and i pray we concieve itd be the best gift ever!
> 
> Warning - don't use too much! My OH found it rather watery and TMI WARNING!!!! - didn't give enough friction...:blush: hee hee. We used less and both really liked it. Happy birthday for Saturday xClick to expand...

hahahah I totally understand what you are saying about the preseed  Hubby asked me to not use it after the first time..3ml is waaaaaay too much lol... too funny though.
:dohh:


----------



## Rashaa

Welcome to Tabby and the other newbies :wave:


----------



## Miss_C

mornin all, been a bit MIA as my bottom has been giving me major grief, 3 days of awful diahrrea and I gave in to the immodium last night - soooooooooo not conducive to bding when your bottom is not right! Hopefully I'll be fixed up and ready to go tonight. Got some ewcm mixed in with the creamy cm today and quite wet so hopefully things are gearing up. Have an u/s booked for 11am on Thursday to see how we are going follicle wise and a blood test for estrogen to see if said follicle if found has an egg in it!!

I spoke to FS and he said it was not a side effect but I have been doing some forum trawling and found heaps of people that got the squirts as a result of the clomid, can't all be coinkydink that we got bugs at same times as taking clomid!

Accupuncture on Thursday as well so hope it all works out.

Weekend was OK, with runnign to the loo most of it not too much time to think or dwell but did have meltdown yesterday. Jake was at playshool and I was home alone and it hit me that I shouldn't have been alone, we should have been home with ziggy. Cried hard for about an hour. I could still cry at the drop of a hat so no real relief or release as yet - honestly don't think it will come until we have ziggy back and s/he is safely in our arms. 

I wonder if you ever recover from the trauma of the miscarriage even after we finally have baby here.

Anyone here got an experience on that?


----------



## pdmcd17

miss c i know the pain will be less over time and the time it takes to get over it is different for everyone. Another baby will not take away the loss but does help to heal 
the process. 

thanks for the preseed advice ladies hoping to try it out real soon


----------



## Garnet

Helloo long lost TTC buddies, 
Finally found you all again. Why is this thread not in the 35+ TTC. Okay maybe that is why I got lost.. How is everyone.. Any baby news???


----------



## maryanne67

i thought the name rung a bell welcome back garnet :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Welcome back!!


----------



## samiam

Oh Miss C. I'm so sorry that you had a tough weekend. It's not fun. My due date came and went and I thought I'd be okay. But honestly, I think the last mc really brought on the actual grief for the first mc. So hang in there. Just let yourself grieve and feel what you feel. There's nothing wrong about grieving whenever you feel sad. Fingers crossed for your clomid cycle!!


----------



## Shelley71

:hugs: Miss C


----------



## Reb S

Poor Miss C, lots of hugs x
Welcome back, Garnet!! Great to see you back here again x


----------



## Spoomie

Dear Twinny

I thought of you many times over the weekend and hoped you were bearing up. I know exactly the feeling of wondering if this will colour your life from hereon in, I explained to a friend in a text some months after my mc that the experience had traumatised and changed me and I was unsure if I'd ever get back. I am still unable to see any of my NCT friends as they all have second babies or second babies on the way. My counselling ended last week and I explained to my counsellor that I was tired of feeling sad and being on a roller coaster of emotions every month and that I have to find some way to make room in my life to be happy again. This is progress for me because for months I didn't even want to be happy, it felt as if I was being disloyal to my lost baby by doing that and moving on without him/her. I don't remotely want to diminish Ziggy and your strong desire to bring him back by sharing this with you, just to tell you that I understand your pain. To give you some hope, the pain will fade away once you have your Ziggy again; remember that I had 2 mc before DS was born and I must confess that I thought little about my losses once he was growing well and even more so once he arrived. The acuteness of your pain will pass, (even if like me you don't really want it to) it just doesn't feel like it at this time. I can totally relate to feeling angry that you should not have been alone while Jake was at pre-school, at least half a dozen times during the course of DS's third birthday last week I thought about how the day would've been different if we had had our precious new baby here to share it. Hang on to Jake and to your belief that Ziggy is finding his way back :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:wave: Garnet

Miss C, my first pregnancy ended in a traumatic early miscarriage and back then such things were not openly spoken about. I quickly fell pregnant with my DS and spent the whole pregnancy checking for bleeding and expecting to lose him but I never openly grieved for my first loss. It was only when I was in labour and experiencing contractions that my grief for the loss flooded over me. 

There have been times since when I would look at my boy and think what if? The reality for me is that without the loss I wouldn't have had my gorgeous son and that is something I just can't get my head around. That is why your belief in your baby's spirit, Ziggy, coming back to you is so wonderful to hear.

Whilst this pregnancy follows a loss, I feel more anger about that loss than grief. Someone out there gave me swine flu because they didn't cover their mouth or nose, or perhaps didn't wash their hands thoroughly and because of them I lost my baby. For months afterwards I felt like I would kill them if I ever found out who it was. I was being irrational of course, but that anger kept me going. I think it abated a little when I fell pregnant but my belief in my body that it can hold on to a pregnancy has gone. Every time I look in the mirror and see my growing bump I get scared it's going to be taken away from me. I won't believe it until my baby is safe in my arms.

I believe that every woman, whether she has experienced loss or unexplained infertility, has the right to grieve for the babies she should have in her arms; and I totally understand the drive that pushes us all forward to try and try again. I admire and respect you all so much.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

pip7890 said:


> :wave: Garnet
> 
> Miss C, my first pregnancy ended in a traumatic early miscarriage and back then such things were not openly spoken about. I quickly fell pregnant with my DS and spent the whole pregnancy checking for bleeding and expecting to lose him but I never openly grieved for my first loss. It was only when I was in labour and experiencing contractions that my grief for the loss flooded over me.
> 
> There have been times since when I would look at my boy and think what if? The reality for me is that without the loss I wouldn't have had my gorgeous son and that is something I just can't get my head around. That is why your belief in your baby's spirit, Ziggy, coming back to you is so wonderful to hear.
> 
> Whilst this pregnancy follows a loss, I feel more anger about that loss than grief. Someone out there gave me swine flu because they didn't cover their mouth or nose, or perhaps didn't wash their hands thoroughly and because of them I lost my baby. For months afterwards I felt like I would kill them if I ever found out who it was. I was being irrational of course, but that anger kept me going. I think it abated a little when I fell pregnant but my belief in my body that it can hold on to a pregnancy has gone. Every time I look in the mirror and see my growing bump I get scared it's going to be taken away from me. I won't believe it until my baby is safe in my arms.
> 
> I believe that every woman, whether she has experienced loss or unexplained infertility, has the right to grieve for the babies she should have in her arms; and I totally understand the drive that pushes us all forward to try and try again. I admire and respect you all so much.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Pip x

Beautifully explained Pip. Many here will understand that fear that grips you every time you go to the loo during pregnancy, expecting to see the worst. At 12 weeks I believe that Miss C (and Sam, and I) had started to regain some faith that our bodies would not let us down, after all, we're led to believe it's a magical landmark. The feeling that your body has betrayed you is tangible :cry:


----------



## Garnet

Well crappy day! I had a little get together with Mom's group! Cleaned the house top to bottom, got all the stuff for floats and ice cream sandwiches, made the time to do this stupid event and everyone slowly cancelled. Fricky Frack do you stupid people have to cancel at the last minute when people do all this work to do the events. Last one I'm doing for this event. Now I have 2 dozen cookies, 2 gallon ice cream and root beer in my fridge. I'm pissed.....Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Garnet, I could probably eat a dozen of those cookies for you! :haha:


----------



## Spoomie

Garnet said:


> Well crappy day! I had a little get together with Mom's group! Cleaned the house top to bottom, got all the stuff for floats and ice cream sandwiches, made the time to do this stupid event and everyone slowly cancelled. Fricky Frack do you stupid people have to cancel at the last minute when people do all this work to do the events. Last one I'm doing for this event. Now I have 2 dozen cookies, 2 gallon ice cream and root beer in my fridge. I'm pissed.....Sorry for the rant...

Shame Garnet. Put me down for half a dozen cookies too! In fact, invite us all round and you'd better get baking again in preparation :haha:


----------



## Reb S

Mmm, I'm on for it! Cookies....yum.


----------



## Garnet

^If we all live closer I would. One big Baby and Bump forum party. I just worried about all the calories from eating all the dang cookies... Guess we had a earthquake here in Virginia. 5.8 and I guess people on the East coast aren't use to them. My babysitter and son were upstairs and really felt the house shake...


----------



## LLbean

in GA now but from California...hate to say it but I laughed when my dad called to check up on me hehehehe


----------



## Garnet

Yes I'm from the West coast and am used to Earthquakes.


----------



## Reb S

I was in a 6.2 in Indonesia and it was pretty scary, but I guess you guys are quake-hardened! I was standing on Borobodur at the time, which being 12 centuries old, has survived one or two quakes, but I did think it was the local volcano, Merapi, exploding, which gave me pause for thought!
Hope all are well today; I've got a stinky cold but I'm hoping for the Spoomie 'ill is good for conception' school of thought. x


----------



## Reb S

Oh and PS - the doctor has lost all my test results...WTF :shock:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Oh and PS - the doctor has lost all my test results...WTF :shock:

You have GOT to be joking? Bugger. You are jinxed by that clinic, first a crap, disinterested Dr, then a sensitive but disorganised one???!!! 

BTW Reb, we are pretty much same dpo and our charts are on the same trajectory! I know you said that you had a cold but not sure what happened to mine this am to cause it to sky rocket, and I don't feel like I'm getting ill. Guess it could be the after effects of soy, bit slow to rise above the coverline but now I'm obviously playing catch up! Hope you're feeling better soon, but equally, I hope your body is too busy fighting it for a few days yet to notice that little egg burrowing in for the duration :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Wow, Spoomie, you are HOT!!! I'm not sure I'm really 5DPO - I usually O much earlier, latest ever was 14. Let's hope your temp rise is a naughty little fertilised eggie! Come on eggies, burrow away, we're ready for you!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, we are soooooooo ready for them xxx


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> Oh and PS - the doctor has lost all my test results...WTF :shock:

:saywhat::grr:


----------



## pdmcd17

reb that sucks

Garnet the earthquake was felt in Canada also i live about 12ish hours away (well im guessing i honestly cant remember how long it takes to drive to VA i only remember how long it took us to get to Myrtle beach). It's strange as i always envision the west coast on faults not the east coast.


----------



## Shelley71

Just checking in on everyone. There's nothing to report here. Going to start temping tomorrow (I keep forgetting!) and ended up resetting my CBFM. So, it's two days behind me, but it should be ok. I'm just trying to psych myself up for another round of tracking. 

I really don't want another cycle with no O results. I'm not positive that I'm not Oing, but since I haven't seen one yet, AND I'm not PG, then it makes me feel sure that there are no eggs dropping. 

I started Vitex this month, so hopefully that will help at some point. I know it takes a while, so I'll have to be patient. Hmph.


----------



## LLbean

Shelley71 said:


> Just checking in on everyone. There's nothing to report here. Going to start temping tomorrow (I keep forgetting!) and ended up resetting my CBFM. So, it's two days behind me, but it should be ok. I'm just trying to psych myself up for another round of tracking.
> 
> I really don't want another cycle with no O results. I'm not positive that I'm not Oing, but since I haven't seen one yet, AND I'm not PG, then it makes me feel sure that there are no eggs dropping.
> 
> I started Vitex this month, so hopefully that will help at some point. I know it takes a while, so I'll have to be patient. Hmph.

There are blood tests you can have done to see if you are ovulating and also check how your egg reserves are doing.


----------



## Shelley71

My yearly OB appt is in November, so I'm going to keep tracking until then. I'm going to ask about all of that then. Hopefully, he'll be willing to do some testing without referring me to a FS. I just want some preliminary results and then figure out what I want to do after that.


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie, you are the guru of chart analysis.....FFF amended my chart to show O at cd11, just as you said!

Reb, not such an impressive looking chart for me now though! YOU on the other hand are looking SPECTACULAR!!! Hope you're feeling better and that your temps are flying high for an altogether different reason :hugs: x


----------



## Reb S

:sick: cold is only reason, sorry Spoomie xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> :sick: cold is only reason, sorry Spoomie xxx

:nope::nope::nope: xxx


----------



## Rashaa

pdmcd17 said:


> reb that sucks
> 
> Garnet the earthquake was felt in Canada also i live about 12ish hours away (well im guessing i honestly cant remember how long it takes to drive to VA i only remember how long it took us to get to Myrtle beach). It's strange as i always envision the west coast on faults not the east coast.

We felt the earthquake too [I'm Gatineau/ottawa area] where are you pdmcd??


----------



## Rashaa

Reb S said:


> Oh and PS - the doctor has lost all my test results...WTF :shock:

RebS - I am so sorry to hear this, it makes my eye twitch [working in health care] to hear that happen. Is it an inefficient MOA or the doc that lost them? :( What types of results were these (diagnostic, blood work?) and can you call the respective labs/hospitals to arrange to get your own copies?


----------



## Reb S

Rashaa said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Oh and PS - the doctor has lost all my test results...WTF :shock:
> 
> RebS - I am so sorry to hear this, it makes my eye twitch [working in health care] to hear that happen. Is it an inefficient MOA or the doc that lost them? :( What types of results were these (diagnostic, blood work?) and can you call the respective labs/hospitals to arrange to get your own copies?Click to expand...

Hi Rashaa - after lots of phone calls to both labs and doctors they've finally found the 1st set which told me I'm HIV and Hep free (as if I didn't know!) and also thyroid is fine. They're still hunting for ANA and thrombophilia...oh well, what can you do!


----------



## Rashaa

Reb S said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Oh and PS - the doctor has lost all my test results...WTF :shock:
> 
> RebS - I am so sorry to hear this, it makes my eye twitch [working in health care] to hear that happen. Is it an inefficient MOA or the doc that lost them? :( What types of results were these (diagnostic, blood work?) and can you call the respective labs/hospitals to arrange to get your own copies?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rashaa - after lots of phone calls to both labs and doctors they've finally found the 1st set which told me I'm HIV and Hep free (as if I didn't know!) and also thyroid is fine. They're still hunting for ANA and thrombophilia...oh well, what can you do!Click to expand...

God Willing, it won't take much longer to get the rest of info!


----------



## samiam

Reb & Spoomie--Fingers crossed for you girls this cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Rasha
I live in kitchener it's 1 hr west of toronto


----------



## Rashaa

pdmcd17 said:


> Rasha
> I live in kitchener it's 1 hr west of toronto

Yeah, I know Kitchener/Waterloo - wow you guys felt it that far away! incredible. The kids said that things were shaking at home [in gatineau] but here in Ottawa at the hospital, no one felt anything :S.


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in on everyone. There's nothing to report here. Going to start temping tomorrow (I keep forgetting!) and ended up resetting my CBFM. So, it's two days behind me, but it should be ok. I'm just trying to psych myself up for another round of tracking.
> 
> I really don't want another cycle with no O results. I'm not positive that I'm not Oing, but since I haven't seen one yet, AND I'm not PG, then it makes me feel sure that there are no eggs dropping.
> 
> I started Vitex this month, so hopefully that will help at some point. I know it takes a while, so I'll have to be patient. Hmph.
> 
> There are blood tests you can have done to see if you are ovulating and also check how your egg reserves are doing.Click to expand...

It's true, at the least on 3rd day of ur cycle, you could look at Estradiol, Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH), Lutenizing Hormone (LH), Prolactin Progesterone, testosterone, (there are some other analogues of these hormones which can be tested too) and there is another test [usually special labs do it here in Canada...] called the Anti-Mullerian hormone levels test, or AMH. Without getting too technical, AMH is produced when follicles grow, and can be an indicator of follicle reserve [*CAN BE*] - it is not the only indicator, but a good predictor. Some docs look at the thyroid too [TSH, T3, T4...because hypothroidism can affect fertility....that's all I can think of right now, but doing these hormones in anyone ttc, is a good baseline to know what their body is doing...imnsho.

Day 23 blood usually involves progesterone


----------



## Garnet

Good afternoon ladies! Well I guess it depends where you are. Been busy and have noticed that my boobies are throbbing. Also very sensitive to smell. I also start my progestone again tonight on Day 21. I find out 8/30-31 if AF is coming. I've had those sensations before and I turned out not pregnant. It was a psychological (sp) thing because I was wanting to be pregnant...


----------



## Reb S

samiam said:


> Reb & Spoomie--Fingers crossed for you girls this cycle!! :hugs:

Thanks Sam, but don't give yourself cramp! My O date is so weird and late that OH and I weren't BDing then, as I'd already gone up north. Either FFFFFF got it wrong (highly probable, i think!) or we missed out. 
Maca - good stuff, OH's libido is definitely improved...! :blush::winkwink::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Good afternoon ladies! Well I guess it depends where you are. Been busy and have noticed that my boobies are throbbing. Also very sensitive to smell. I also start my progestone again tonight on Day 21. I find out 8/30-31 if AF is coming. I've had those sensations before and I turned out not pregnant. It was a psychological (sp) thing because I was wanting to be pregnant...

I know the feeling! Hope it is a BFP for you!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Reb & Spoomie--Fingers crossed for you girls this cycle!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Sam, but don't give yourself cramp! My O date is so weird and late that OH and I weren't BDing then, as I'd already gone up north. Either FFFFFF got it wrong (highly probable, i think!) or we missed out.
> Maca - good stuff, OH's libido is definitely improved...! :blush::winkwink::happydance:Click to expand...

and if you mix it with Horny Goats it is even better ;-)


----------



## Garnet

Reb S said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Reb & Spoomie--Fingers crossed for you girls this cycle!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Sam, but don't give yourself cramp! My O date is so weird and late that OH and I weren't BDing then, as I'd already gone up north. Either FFFFFF got it wrong (highly probable, i think!) or we missed out.
> Maca - good stuff, OH's libido is definitely improved...! :blush::winkwink::happydance:[/QUOT
> 
> Hopefully the Maca helped with the Babydance....Good luck...Click to expand...


----------



## Miss_C

wooooooo hoooooooooooo just back from ultrasound and I have a big fat follicle on my right ovary measuring 20mm on cd11. I also have ones at 16.5 and 10.5 on the left so I have been given the risk of multiples talking to but she recommended we go for it!! Ovulation is imminent. Only -ive opk's so far but will check again this afternoon. CD13 is my usual day. Lining was 15.1mm which was quite thick though so not sure what that means, it normally has to be at least 8mm for implantation apparently so maybe I am just making a really nice super comfy bed for little ziggy to hit in a week or so!!

Had my bloods done too and those results are tomorrow, looking for a nice high E2 and maybe a high LH but think that may be tomorrow or Saturday.

So I called hubby and said nice early night tonight for some "gourmet sex" with a second orgasm 40 minutes after! He said I'll have to do that one cos he'll be fast asleep!! Not really into self pleasuring very much but needs must I suppose!

Still go the bloody squirts, driving me nuts I tell ya, nurse said to try and ride it out and let it pass naturally rather than any medicines. I told her I am taking the immodium as I have to be abke to DD but she said to stop it after O and see doc and get something that is safe during pregnancy.

I have stopped the maca worried that it may be that that has upset my balance. I read about it in the things you should know about maca page and diahrrea is a listed known side effect if you overbalance the endocrine system. I was doing 3000mg a day so maybe it was too much, hubby is doing 1500mg and he said he had sore kidneys yesterday.

Had accupuncture again today with concentrations on spleen, kidneys and the stomach and bowel to help cleanse the system and enrich the blood and also had needles in the child's palace, couple in my legs and feet, one in top of my head and two on my wrists. I really felt the ones in my wrists, they are supposed to help calm you and clear the mind allowing better sleep, I cannot sleep properly so maybe this is why I felt them.

Anywhoo sorry for the me post just had so much to tell you all!!

Hugs ladies


----------



## LLbean

awesome Miss C!!! and I got the runs today too lol...I hear it could be the Prednisone...


----------



## Spoomie

That all sounds so great Twinny!!! Crossing it all for you xxx

Reb, hope you're feeling better, I am still stalking your chart xxx

Blooming FFFFF is playing with my head. She's amended my O day AGAIN to cd10??!!! At least that makes my chart look like 6dpo dip could had been...no.....I will not go there......


----------



## Reb S

Miss C, the me post is just what we want to hear! Loads of luck for the next couple of days xx
Spoomie - sorry, think I'm beginning to slide down that helter-skelter!
Jennjenn - saw you popped in, how's it going? And has anyone heard from Maryanne?
x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Miss C, the me post is just what we want to hear! Loads of luck for the next couple of days xx
> Spoomie - sorry, think I'm beginning to slide down that helter-skelter!
> Jennjenn - saw you popped in, how's it going? And has anyone heard from Maryanne?
> x

:nope: xxx


----------



## beetle

:holly::holly:Hello Ladies, just thought I'd pop in and tell you that I got a BFP at 12 DPO aged 41.4 ...it was my penultimate cycle before we were going to IUI. I'm now 16DPO and its still sticky. Fingers crossed! It came just in time for me to tell my mum (who is dying of cancer) before she deteriorated so it means the world to me! Fingers crossed this is a really sticky bean as its got to cope with the emotional rollercoaster of the next few days/weeks.


----------



## Spoomie

beetle said:


> :holly::holly:Hello Ladies, just thought I'd pop in and tell you that I got a BFP at 12 DPO aged 41.4 ...it was my penultimate cycle before we were going to IUI. I'm now 16DPO and its still sticky. Fingers crossed! It came just in time for me to tell my mum (who is dying of cancer) before she deteriorated so it means the world to me! Fingers crossed this is a really sticky bean as its got to cope with the emotional rollercoaster of the next few days/weeks.

Beetle, this is truly fantastic news, particularly given your poor Mum's situation. Praying that it sticks good and fast for the next nine months. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prickly

beetle said:


> :holly::holly:Hello Ladies, just thought I'd pop in and tell you that I got a BFP at 12 DPO aged 41.4 ...it was my penultimate cycle before we were going to IUI. I'm now 16DPO and its still sticky. Fingers crossed! It came just in time for me to tell my mum (who is dying of cancer) before she deteriorated so it means the world to me! Fingers crossed this is a really sticky bean as its got to cope with the emotional rollercoaster of the next few days/weeks.

Wow!...What an inspiration this was to read!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

beetle said:


> :holly::holly:Hello Ladies, just thought I'd pop in and tell you that I got a BFP at 12 DPO aged 41.4 ...it was my penultimate cycle before we were going to IUI. I'm now 16DPO and its still sticky. Fingers crossed! It came just in time for me to tell my mum (who is dying of cancer) before she deteriorated so it means the world to me! Fingers crossed this is a really sticky bean as its got to cope with the emotional rollercoaster of the next few days/weeks.

Congrats and wishing for the best for you!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Miss_C said:


> wooooooo hoooooooooooo just back from ultrasound and I have a big fat follicle on my right ovary measuring 20mm on cd11. I also have ones at 16.5 and 10.5 on the left so I have been given the risk of multiples talking to but she recommended we go for it!! Ovulation is imminent. Only -ive opk's so far but will check again this afternoon. CD13 is my usual day. Lining was 15.1mm which was quite thick though so not sure what that means, it normally has to be at least 8mm for implantation apparently so maybe I am just making a really nice super comfy bed for little ziggy to hit in a week or so!!
> 
> Had my bloods done too and those results are tomorrow, looking for a nice high E2 and maybe a high LH but think that may be tomorrow or Saturday.
> 
> So I called hubby and said nice early night tonight for some "gourmet sex" with a second orgasm 40 minutes after! He said I'll have to do that one cos he'll be fast asleep!! Not really into self pleasuring very much but needs must I suppose!
> 
> Still go the bloody squirts, driving me nuts I tell ya, nurse said to try and ride it out and let it pass naturally rather than any medicines. I told her I am taking the immodium as I have to be abke to DD but she said to stop it after O and see doc and get something that is safe during pregnancy.
> 
> I have stopped the maca worried that it may be that that has upset my balance. I read about it in the things you should know about maca page and diahrrea is a listed known side effect if you overbalance the endocrine system. I was doing 3000mg a day so maybe it was too much, hubby is doing 1500mg and he said he had sore kidneys yesterday.
> 
> Had accupuncture again today with concentrations on spleen, kidneys and the stomach and bowel to help cleanse the system and enrich the blood and also had needles in the child's palace, couple in my legs and feet, one in top of my head and two on my wrists. I really felt the ones in my wrists, they are supposed to help calm you and clear the mind allowing better sleep, I cannot sleep properly so maybe this is why I felt them.
> 
> Anywhoo sorry for the me post just had so much to tell you all!!
> 
> Hugs ladies

Good Luck Miss C!! Hope you feel better!!! :flower:


----------



## Reb S

Hurrah!!!!! Beetle, fantastic news, so happy for you! :thumbup::thumbup:
AFM, I'm away this weekend, not sure of internet so happy bank holidays to you UKers and to the rest of you, have a nice weekend! Pray it doesn't rain for our new tent's 1st outing x


----------



## pdmcd17

Mrs c goodluck!

Beetle a healthy 9 months and fabulous your mom got to hear about it
It brought a tear to my eye as I have no family left to tell ( except my two teens )
Well there's his if were ever blessed
Once again congrats hon


----------



## LLbean

Congrats to you beetle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats beetle!! Xx


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Beetle!

Pip x


----------



## greens

Hi Everyone, long time no post. Anyway this 30 minute Radio 4 iPlayer listen again is really interesting and very relevant to so called older Mums having lower birth weight babies. Plus episode 1 covers conception and pregnancy. It is an eye opener and about time it got into main stream. Though whether every midwife etc. out there is educated with the infomarion I expect not.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b013f9d3/The_First_1000_Days_A_Legacy_for_Life_Episode_2/

This is an interesting read becuase they say that making low weight babies grow faster to put on wieght to so call catchup is actually bad for that baby to adult. So over feeding to promote weight gain to so call catchup is not good. A really good listen for anyone interested in a healthy baby :)

Now off to catchup with everyone's progress, me I just got had again... so yet another month to try again :)


----------



## maryanne67

CONGRATULATIONS BEETLE :flower: 

fx`d miss c hope all goes well :flower:

jenjen and glowie how are you both :dust:

every1 else good luck this cycle and more :dust:

afm been cramping still and gonna book a private scan for around 9/10 weeks as i cant wait and just want the reassurance or whatever

in other news my daughter gave birth 25th august (few hours ago) to a beautiful baby boy at 8.44pm by emergancy section weighing in at 5 lb 7 oz and hopefully heres a pic 

https://profile.imageshack.us/user/mel41267/


----------



## maryanne67

no pic never done this before lol


----------



## maryanne67

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/sam1655m.jpg/][IMG]https://img710.imageshack.us/img710/515/sam1655m.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

ah think i got it ,he was waiting for mum in recovery ahhh bless


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Miss C, fingers crossed, hon. Sounds good!

Beetle, congratulations!!!

Maryanne, congrats on the grandbaby!

Pip, heading into the home run, hon. Hang in there!!

Spoomie, sorry to hear. I have faith in you. :hugs:

Hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Shelley71

Quick check in - no news on my end, but wanted to say....

Miss C: Looking good!!!!

Beetle: Congrats!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Glowstar

Awww he's beautiful Mary Anne !!


----------



## samiam

Congrats Beetle!

I'll keep this short because I am still having a divil of a time getting my posts to appear on here. That is, when I can even get ON here. I don't know what the deal is. Maybe the universe just wanted me to spend more time talking to OH and less talking to everyone else. ;) Well, that did happen. We're doing quite well so far. Off to see him and to start the ridiculous porn-style, shag-fest :sex: :sex: :sex: that we're gagging for since we haven't seen one another since the complicated Seattle trip in July. 

Anyway, I am watching you girls (when I can get on here). And I am sending you sticky dust, especially YOU Spoomie!!

And I will be back as soon as the interwebs allow me. :)


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Congrats Beetle!
> 
> I'll keep this short because I am still having a divil of a time getting my posts to appear on here. That is, when I can even get ON here. I don't know what the deal is. Maybe the universe just wanted me to spend more time talking to OH and less talking to everyone else. ;) Well, that did happen. We're doing quite well so far. Off to see him and to start the ridiculous porn-style, shag-fest :sex: :sex: :sex: that we're gagging for since we haven't seen one another since the complicated Seattle trip in July.
> 
> Anyway, I am watching you girls (when I can get on here). And I am sending you sticky dust, especially YOU Spoomie!!
> 
> And I will be back as soon as the interwebs allow me. :)

Not looking so great for me today Sam....but delighted to hear that things are on the mend for you and OH, that is fab news. Be kind to yourselves :hugs: xxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie--You're certainly NOT out of the running, hon. Well above cover line still! :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie--You're certainly NOT out of the running, hon. Well above cover line still! :hugs:

I know you're right Sam. I should've learnt by now that it is pointless trying to second guess at 8dpo anyway, total waste of time and energy. I just have this dream of a chart that goes up and up and up and leaves me in no doubt!!!

Enjoy a rainy bank holiday in Scotland, all the more reason to stay in and get busy :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Maryanne what a sweet baby! Congrats!

Sam... Best of luck on your shag fest!!!

Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations MaryAnne.

Pip x


----------



## Rashaa

Beetle :hug: I lost my mom to that dreadful disease a few years back around this time after a valiant fight. God Bless, and thank goodness she can be there to share this time with you!!! God Bless her, and I wish her recovery!!

Congrats on the pregnancy and more importantly H & H 9 months!!

To: Maryanne what a gorgeous grand child  your family is blessed 

Welcome to all of the newer posters.....

and all I can say is ..what is up with these headaches and cramps ?? :( [been having them off/on for two days].


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Spoomie--You're certainly NOT out of the running, hon. Well above cover line still! :hugs:
> 
> I know you're right Sam. I should've learnt by now that it is pointless trying to second guess at 8dpo anyway, total waste of time and energy. I just have this dream of a chart that goes up and up and up and leaves me in no doubt!!!
> 
> Enjoy a rainy bank holiday in Scotland, all the more reason to stay in and get busy :haha:Click to expand...


I know what you mean. But if you look at my last pregnancy chart, it wasn't that way. . . Hang in there girl! 

And you're right about the rainy bank holiday. It will be a nice relief from the triple-digit temps I've been having here. There will be some walks on the lost-baby beach, but mostly, I've told OH to plan on staying naked and ordering food in. ;) The pizza guy can slide the food in under the door! :pizza:


----------



## pdmcd17

maryann congrats what a gorgeous grandson you have.


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> I know what you mean. But if you look at my last pregnancy chart, it wasn't that way. . . Hang in there girl!
> 
> And you're right about the rainy bank holiday. It will be a nice relief from the triple-digit temps I've been having here. There will be some walks on the lost-baby beach, but mostly, I've told OH to plan on staying naked and ordering food in. ;) The pizza guy can slide the food in under the door! :pizza:

:haha::haha::haha: for your bank holiday weekend plans and :cry: for lost baby beach - I have places that will always be synonymous with our lost little one, it is painful. 

I was going to check out your chart but you've taken the link away from your footer I think? Or it's probably just me being middle aged with technology! I shouldn't need to look, (I know this already from my own chart) and it makes me cross with myself that I am so gullible (my counsellor would tell me that my inner critic is too harsh and to say that I am 'hopeful') every month when I know the toast is more likely to land butter side down that butter side up come 12/13/14dpo!!! :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just wanted to check in here and say congrats to beetle and to Maryanne :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Also has anyone taken maca before and if so do you think it changes O date at all?


----------



## Shelley71

Hey Sam! I'm so glad to hear things are looking up for you both! Have tons of "fun"!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Butterfly67 said:


> Just wanted to check in here and say congrats to beetle and to Maryanne :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Also has anyone taken maca before and if so do you think it changes O date at all?

I've never taken it but I've heard good things about it. Good luck if you proceed with it!

D~


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. But if you look at my last pregnancy chart, it wasn't that way. . . Hang in there girl!
> 
> And you're right about the rainy bank holiday. It will be a nice relief from the triple-digit temps I've been having here. There will be some walks on the lost-baby beach, but mostly, I've told OH to plan on staying naked and ordering food in. ;) The pizza guy can slide the food in under the door! :pizza:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: for your bank holiday weekend plans and :cry: for lost baby beach - I have places that will always be synonymous with our lost little one, it is painful.
> 
> I was going to check out your chart but you've taken the link away from your footer I think? Or it's probably just me being middle aged with technology! I shouldn't need to look, (I know this already from my own chart) and it makes me cross with myself that I am so gullible (my counsellor would tell me that my inner critic is too harsh and to say that I am 'hopeful') every month when I know the toast is more likely to land butter side down that butter side up come 12/13/14dpo!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Zoinks! My chart shouldn't be gone! 

As for the inner critic, we're both athletes and so we compete (with ourselves, too). But as for the gullibility and the critic, you're just guarding yourself from being hurt again, Spoomie. And that's okay. But let the little flame of hope burn steadily inside you all the while. :hugs:

Okay. Off to bed and then to get on a plane to see my honey. I'll check on my chart link and yours too. xoxo


----------



## LLbean

have fun on your trip Sam!


----------



## Reb S

Sam, have a great time x
Miss C - long time no hear how're things down your way?
Greens - thanks for interesting post - gonna look at in my leisure x
Maryanne - GORGEOUS grandson, congrats all round!!!
LLBean - have you started your regime yet?
AFM - Spoomie, I played with my chart as I temped twice yesterday, once early, got a 36.5 which was weird so temped again when I woke up hour later, got a 36.7. Decided today to put in the 36.5 cos it looks like a fun implantation dip and makes my chart much more interesting ha ha ha!!! Quite sure its not, however as it's a mirror of one of my earlier charts without the dip...oh well x


----------



## Reb S

Ooh, Butterfly - forgot you! We've just started Maca - only thing we've noticed is that OH is a bit more horny, which is always lovely!!! x


----------



## Spoomie

Butterfly, I've been taking Maca, on my second cycle of it. You need to ask Glowie about the finer details, she swears by it and told us all to take it, so we do!! I don't know if it affects ovulation, do you want it to?

Shelley, have you ever thought of taking soy? I've just joined the soy thread and there are people taking it who have had really long cycles or not ovulated at all and soy has helped them. It's the mega long soy - nature's clomid! thread, check it out.

Reb, nice implantation dip!!! Let's go with that temp, I think. Crossing it all for you before you go down the IVF route. And how's the camping? Hope you're having fun (though I struggle to put the the words 'camping' and 'fun' in the same sentence!!)

Maryanne, congrats on becoming a granny!!!

Sam, no point saying anything to you, you're waaaayyyy too busy to answer :haha:

AFM, sore boobs seem to have disappeared unfortunately, was hoping that was a sign......but a pretty good temp rise so will hang on to that hope today!

Happy (bank holiday) weekend ladies x


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Dyme, Reb and Spoomie. I started taking it about a week ago as I heard it could help with egg quality and general fertility health but I dont want it to mess with my O date as it really helps to know when I O so I can make arrangements to visit the babyfather at the right time :) last 2 cycles have been the same so I hope they stick that way :thumbup:

Reb your chart looks good!

Sam, hope you are having fun!


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> Sam, have a great time x
> Miss C - long time no hear how're things down your way?
> Greens - thanks for interesting post - gonna look at in my leisure x
> Maryanne - GORGEOUS grandson, congrats all round!!!
> LLBean - have you started your regime yet?
> AFM - Spoomie, I played with my chart as I temped twice yesterday, once early, got a 36.5 which was weird so temped again when I woke up hour later, got a 36.7. Decided today to put in the 36.5 cos it looks like a fun implantation dip and makes my chart much more interesting ha ha ha!!! Quite sure its not, however as it's a mirror of one of my earlier charts without the dip...oh well x

I sure have...today is day 4 already


----------



## Glowstar

It won't mess with your ovulation Butterfly :winkwink: 

The best website to read about Maca is Naturalfertility.com :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

congratulations Glowie fantastic news sorry its late but im not on bnb anymore really coz we gave up trying altogether now me thinks its not gonna work coz im 45 this xmas and well 4 years and 13 emmc is enough but wow so pleased for you hun :hugs: x


----------



## Spoomie

inkdchick said:


> congratulations Glowie fantastic news sorry its late but im not on bnb anymore really coz we gave up trying altogether now me thinks its not gonna work coz im 45 this xmas and well 4 years and 13 emmc is enough but wow so pleased for you hun :hugs: x

Hi Inkdd, so sorry to hear you have retired defeated. But I can see how that would be too exhausting to keep on going. Please God, you are one of those annoying women who gets pregnant the moment they decide this is just not going to be, so be sure to come back and tell us if it does!! :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Spoomie: I haven't tried soy because I've heard so many horror stories about it screwing up cycles worse. I'm taking Vitex for now to see how it works. If nothing changes with that, then I may try soy. I figure, at that point, nothing could "really" be messed up more than it is already. LOL


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Zoinks! My chart shouldn't be gone!
> 
> As for the inner critic, we're both athletes and so we compete (with ourselves, too). But as for the gullibility and the critic, you're just guarding yourself from being hurt again, Spoomie. And that's okay. But let the little flame of hope burn steadily inside you all the while. :hugs:
> 
> Okay. Off to bed and then to get on a plane to see my honey. I'll check on my chart link and yours too. xoxo

Hey Sam, hope you're having a fab time and that you haven't had time to notice the weather yet! Really hope you are finding each other again. Thanks for posting your chart again, it is giving me hope as my temp yo-yos around, (but generally dropping I think!) taunting me maybe/maybe not, as the flame struggles to stay alight, I think I know already what tomorrow will bring :nope:

Shelley, check out the thread and decide, you may be persuaded by stories of people who, like you, had painfully long cycles - maybe not ovulating at all - and soy moved their O date forward. I agree that there are horror stories too, but you are right, after vitex what is there to lose?!. Personally, vitex did nothing for me, I think it (along with other preparations from herbalist I guess) actually stuffed up what used to be a fairly stable cycle. I think the problem is that it can take quite a long time to make a difference but I really hope it does the job for you. Keep the faith x


----------



## Miss_C

getting impatient, my opk's are the most negative they have ever been, you gotta squint for the 2nd line!!! BUT my ovaries are ACHING on BOTH sides. If they grow 1mm a day o average then today I have one at 23mm on right, and the left has a 19.5 and a 13.5 SURELY one of them is pumping out enough estrogen by now to trigger the LH surge. I have my bottom under control and we are back on the bunny express, I have my big juicy pineapple ready to go and a really busy weekend at the Baby & Toddler Expo and a full week of training fr my new job directly following that so this is relax week now would be perfect so I can kill the first week or 10 days of the tww being uber busy!!

Shelly why are you considering the soy, all of the the other supplements vitex, B6 etc ect etc are to do with cycle length and egg quality etc etc, soy is specifically to induce ovulation in the same way clomid does. It can bring on ovulation earlier for those with long first phase of cycles or even induce ovulation in those not ovulating. If you ovulate too early ie the follicle is too immature then taking it a little later in the cycle ie 5-9 will help mature a follicle by delaying the LH surge. I hope I can help you in some way.


----------



## Shelley71

Miss C and Spoomie: My only reason for not doing soy was the fear that it would hurt my already screwed up cycles even more. But, after hearing from you both, I'm a little more inclined to check it out and read more about it. And, yes, I'm very impatient, so waiting on the Vitex is already mind numbing and I've only been taking it 15 days. :wacko:

I've had such a hard time pinpointing an O (temping was screwed up last month due to the AC going out), but this month seems to look promising. I've been temping for 5 days so far, with no problems and my CBFM went from low yesterday to high today. My mission right now is to simply see an O. I'm not even worried about getting a BFP at this point, but of course, I'd be super excited to get it all in one month! [-o&lt;


----------



## Miss_C

just got an almost positive on a ic opk - will do the digi this arvo and then jump on hubby as soon as Jake is in bed!! :sex: woooooooooo hooooooooooo

inkd - did I miss something, how do you know you had so many emmc's I don't remember any positive hpt's or blood tests in the time I have been here on bnb or were they all before the last 6 months or so? I have had a couple of chemicals ie positive hpt only to be followed by af albeit a few days late. I only see this as a positive and it means it's all working just gotta catch a good egg cos we all know we need to keep sifting through to find a good one!!

please honey we only regret the children we didn't have


----------



## Shelley71

Good luck Miss C!!!


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> just got an almost positive on a ic opk - will do the digi this arvo and then jump on hubby as soon as Jake is in bed!! :sex: woooooooooo hooooooooooo

:happydance::sex::sex::sex::sex::dust::dust::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny::bunny::dance::dance:


----------



## Miss_C

ut oh - blood test results on cd11 1009!!! E2 needs to be between 200 and 600 on day of trigger or lh surge to confirm one mature follicle. That 1009 was 4 days ago!!


----------



## Reb S

Ooh Miss C, I don't understand what you're saying...! Hope it's not messed up as it is sounding really good...
Spoomie - YOUR CHART...!!! Is looking rather handsome.
LLBean - how's it going? Are you a sobbing sorry wreck with the down-reg or are you sailing through it serenely?!
Ink - sorry you've stepped off the TTC bandwagon, Lots of love and peace with your decision x
AFM, temp is not doing anything exciting, what a surprise, after nearly four years...!


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> Ooh Miss C, I don't understand what you're saying...! Hope it's not messed up as it is sounding really good...
> Spoomie - YOUR CHART...!!! Is looking rather handsome.
> LLBean - how's it going? Are you a sobbing sorry wreck with the down-reg or are you sailing through it serenely?!
> Ink - sorry you've stepped off the TTC bandwagon, Lots of love and peace with your decision x
> AFM, temp is not doing anything exciting, what a surprise, after nearly four years...!

So far so good...feeling good about how its coming along actually. You can see my journal (link in signature) with updates from yesterdays appointment :happydance:

Hope you are doing well too!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Spoomie - YOUR CHART...!!! Is looking rather handsome.

Reb....yes, not quite as fantastic as it looks, I fear. Boring detail coming up so feel free to fast forward! I woke up 15 mins before my usual time this morning so took my temp. I felt a bit hot, though didn't feel ill, just hot, and was beside myself when it read 37.07. Oh my gosh, this is it, I thought! Threw back the covers and lay as still as I could for next 15 mins, stressing inside (to test or not to test with a big temp rise at 11dpo???) and was gutted to see it had dropped to 36.75 when I took it again. What the heck? - that's .32 degrees difference?! How did that happen? Decided to test anyway and result was not what I would've hoped for :nope: I opted to put the higher temp in rather than the lower or the adjusted temp, just to give me something lovely to look at. Weirdo, I know :wacko: or at the very least just hoping against hope, I suppose. I'm trying to prepare myself for the reality check tomorrow am.

Bugger about your temp :hugs: Hope you had a fun camping weekend x


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Sam

Looks like perfect CBFM timing for your trip to Scotland......


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello ladies
Busy few days of back reading
I had my bday sat I'm now 40

Oh has been performing amazingly
I'm praying this is our cycle
I'm either ov tomorrow or did a few days ago
( not tracking this cycle)

Fx'd for us all


----------



## LLbean

Happy Birthday pdmcd17!


----------



## Reb S

Many happy 40's! pmcd and fingers crossed for this cycle. x
Spoomie - I know what you mean about nice charts to look at - that's exactly what I did with my high!! hee hee hee, very naughty. Never mind, looks like we'll be either celebrating together or commiserating together quite soon. 11DPO is too early to test anyway, so there, nah. It's still a very handsome looking chart xxx
Miss C - what's your news?


----------



## Miss_C

big temp jump this morning - think I felt th ping last night on the left but sure I felt a ping on the right this morning so maybe that was the double we may have been expecting definitely a risk of double ovulation with the big follicle being 20mm on Thursday and if O was yesterday it would have been 24mm minimum approx and the other one would have been 20.5 minimum approx, anything over about 18mm is a mature follicle, estrogen mostly doubles every 48 hours until O and 1000 is the level of one mature follicle at O so highly likely I popped 2 follicles but no guarantees there were good eggs in there and would be a miracle if 2 sets of spermies stopped for directions cos they were on different ovaries!!

BD'd last night and this morning and will again tonight to make sure so significant bd days would be O-2, O and O+1, decided to give it a rest Sunday night cos opks were still stark negative and I normally get a build up but as I showed the girls on the FB page the surge was not there and then it most certainly was!! It all happened very very fast. So now we wait and see if tem still up tomorrow and then the torture wait begins, luckily I am super busy for next 10 days so that will kill most of the waiting. Working at the Baby & Toddler show Fri Sat & Sun and then fingers crossed I will be in training for my new job, final interview tomorrow but everyone is saying it's a formality!!

So with today probably 1dpo I am off to chop up some pineapple!!

Off to bike park with Jake and to pick up new dslr camera - hubby won $1500 voucher at work - soooooo stoked!!

Will come back later and do some personals, it;s been a while and I need to dedicate some time to it!!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, looking rather handsome yourself.........


----------



## Reb S

Nah - 11 DPO is always a hot day for me, not sure why...x
Although if I move my O to day 13, which is where I think it was (FFFFFFFF!) it does look like a nice chart, but you know what, Spoomie, I'm so past the point of thinking that I could actually get pregnant that I simply don't get excited about it anymore...:shrug:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie and Reb: Those are some nice looking charts, ladies!!!


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie and Reb: Those are some nice looking charts, ladies!!!

Hey Sam, thanks for that, who knows...?! It's difficult to say if I feel pregnant (i cant quite remember what it feels like but i dont think i do) but chart does look really beautiful, prettier than it has in months! Can't decide if I feel nauseous or just sick with anticipation!!!:haha: But let's not forget the small matter of yesterday's negative pregnancy test!!! Regardless of the outcome it has to be good for me to have such high temp at 12dpo when my luteal phase has been so hit and miss - please God don't let my temps plummet tomorrow now... Your ovulation looks pretty dam clear cut, doesn't it?! This month is quite significant for me as I plan to return to some proper training schedule in September if news is not good this week. Will still ttc but in conjunction with some decent running, it's long overdue. 

Reb, stop talking yourself out, I pray that this is the month you defy medical wisdom. However, that said, I know you're only guarding your heart, sensible girl. We hardly dare even to dream any more.

Anyway, can't hang around, I'm off to surf some charts with FFFF!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Spoomie and Reb: Those are some nice looking charts, ladies!!!
> 
> Hey Sam, thanks for that, who knows...?! It's difficult to say if I feel pregnant (i cant quite remember what it feels like but i dont think i do) but chart does look really beautiful, prettier than it has in months! Can't decide if I feel nauseous or just sick with anticipation!!!:haha: But let's not forget the small matter of yesterday's negative pregnancy test!!! Regardless of the outcome it has to be good for me to have such high temp at 12dpo when my luteal phase has been so hit and miss - please God don't let my temps plummet tomorrow now... Your ovulation looks pretty dam clear cut, doesn't it?! This month is quite significant for me as I plan to return to some proper training schedule in September if news is not good this week. Will still ttc but in conjunction with some decent running, it's long overdue.
> 
> Reb, stop talking yourself out, I pray that this is the month you defy medical wisdom. However, that said, I know you're only guarding your heart, sensible girl. We hardly dare even to dream any more.
> 
> Anyway, can't hang around, I'm off to surf some charts with FFFF!Click to expand...


Well, I got three BFNs before my first BFP, so. . . You never know. Fingers crossed that your temps don't plummet. :dust: 

Yeah--I think my O is pretty clear cut this month. I surely hope that I didn't O really really early on Sunday, because I was so jet-lagged that we barely got around to :sex: until it was actually Monday morning (2 am). So. . . here's hoping we didn't miss it. The MC messed up my cycle by making my O come earlier, but I'm actually now also getting my first ever peak readings on the CBFM, so who knows. . . Trying not to fall into the dreaded SS trap, but my boobs are killing me this cycle and I have this strange good feeling about this cycle. I hope that's not just because I have the psychic's predictions in my head (they both said September--not that I REALLY believe that kind of thing). I think I was just grasping at straws when I got the readings, but how interesting will it be if they prove correct. :)

Anyway, I will be looking at your chart again tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

I crossing my fingers for those of you who are waiting anxiously for results!

WARNING: Long post!

I posted this elsewhere, as well, so some of you may see this twice. Just disregard. I just want to fill everyone in on my status. 

Well, before I get started, I want to say hi to everyone, good luck everyone, and hugs to everyone. I can't keep up with the thread!

Now, I really hate to be the Debbie downer who brings everyone down, but I feel like you girls will listen to me, and be the closest ones to understand how I feel right now. Only two people know, OH and one of my closest friends. I'm not sure what I feel right now, but here's the scoop:

I've been temping and my monitor is on the 3rd day of highs. I don't have enough temps to get any kind of picture of anything right now. We BD'd on Saturday and I was hoping to go for every other day if nothing else.

We also BD'd about a week before Saturday as well (he got sick in between those two). That one was right after AF, and there was a little blood, so I thought it was either left overs, or just irritation from not having done anything in a while. Then on Saturday, there was blood again. Not much, mind you, but definite bright red blood. Yesterday, we had barely started and he noticed it again.

As well all know, bleeding during sex, coupled with the irregular periods, does not bode well. Not to mention, I have HPV. I have my next woman exam in November and this is the first time I've been able to go a year in between. Before this, it was every four months due to abnormal paps.

Anyway, before we tried to the DTD yesterday, I took a quick shower to shave, and checked my cervix position. Well, I felt a knot. So, after trying to BD, and finding the bleeding AGAIN, and adding that to feeling the knot, I'm super upset and really worried.

I got an appt with my OB today for Thursday after I told them what was going on. They can't see me early for the yearly, but she said they can see me for the current problem. I go in at 3:20 Thursday.

Sorry this was so long - I just had to get it out, and didn't know where else to go except to people who can truly understand. I'm feeling a thousand different things and I have several different fears as of now.

Thanks for listening!! <3


----------



## Rashaa

Shelley, you might have postcoital bleeding, and maybe even a small fibroid on your cervix maybe? (which is causing the bleeding each time)?

you are right to see the doc, but I pray and hope it's not anything serious, but just an older woman type issue. 

please keep us posted..


----------



## Miss_C

Shelley firstly hugs hug and more hugs, I know you are scared but let me tell you what I know as I asked so many questions about this when I ad my LLETZ in March last year. You are scared it's cancer aren't you. Yes it could be BUT even if it is it's not all over. Maybe you keep ttcing a bit longer provided there is no pain and the bleedign is minimal, maybe they can do a small treatment to cauterise whatever it is that ios being aggrevated by the bding. If it is cancerous and needs removing it can take up to 10 years for it to spread further. This is what my doc said to me. Abnomal pap smears are normally just showing that there are cells tht could POTENTIALLY turn nasty, NOT that there is cancer there. I had cin1 and cin 2 with the cin1's being recurrent hence the LLETZ, and this is still not cancerous until it reaches cin 3 or 4. this I am sure you already know. Talk to the docs about the fact you are ttc and they will plan the best course of action around that.

I hope some of what I have said makes sense and offers some form of comfort.


----------



## Shelley71

Thanks girls. 

I'm definitely afraid of cancer, but that's nothing new since finding out about the HPV two years ago. It's always in the back of my mind. I'm hoping it's nothing major. I've had 3 colposcopys and by the time we get to that stage, all cells come back normal - it always corrects itself. That's why he said we could wait a year this time. 

I'm definitely more concerned (if that makes sense) that this could interrupt or even worse, stop the TTC (in other words, it's cancer and that's the end of it). BUT, there's no use getting worked up though, until I know something for sure. I've had so many abnormals that the shock has definitely worn off at this point. :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Abstain from sex before the appointment and see what results you get. I'm telling you that did it for me lol


----------



## Shelley71

I will. He's a little freaked out anyway, so sex is off. Unfortunately, I had really hoped to keep up with every other day and we didn't even make it to one full round of that. I figure, with my luck, I will actually O this time, and we'll miss it. Ugh.


----------



## LLbean

But if it was that and you get a clean bill of health you will feel so much better. Believe me now with IVF they looked at my history and thank God I figured it out a bit ago so as to now be cleared completely or I would not have been able to do it


----------



## Shelley71

Wow, yeah, that would have really messed you up completely! BTW, I'm glad to hear things are going well! :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Poor Shelley, please don't worry. I hope that your appointment comes quickly and that you can get things sorted out xx
AFM, temps done a nose dive, no surprises there. x


----------



## Spoomie

Shelley

Everyone else sounds like they have far more knowledgeable advice for you on this. I know nothing, I'm afraid, but just wanted to say I am thinking of you and hope and pray all is well for you :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Reb

Checked your chart.....:cry: I think we may both be on our way out :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie said:


> Hi Reb
> 
> Checked your chart.....:cry: I think we may both be on our way out :hugs::hugs:

I am for sure, but there's still hope for you, Spoomster x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> I am for sure, but there's still hope for you, Spoomster x

Just have a feeling now that the descent has begun....:nope: x


----------



## Reb S

I think I beat you, Spoomie, if you see my signature! Oh well.


----------



## LLbean

Reb ...HUGS!


----------



## Rashaa

Sending Hugs to you both Spoomie and Reb S..... I fear I am in the same group :( :hugs: :hug:


----------



## samiam

Sorry to hear it Reb. I was hopeful for you. 

Spoomie: You're still not out!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, :hugs: so sorry sweetie.

Rashaa, sorry to hear, your chart looked great yesterday :hugs:

Sam, thanks x


----------



## Miss_C

Hugs Reb and sending you cyber choccies and wine and soft cheese.

Spoomie you are still in and Rashaa what is wrong with your chart so what it went down a bit but you are still way way way above the coverline, it's only just after implantation that it shoots up for a bit, it levels off after that and then is erratic al l over the place you are so still in the game.


FFFFF gave me my cross hairs today so I am officially 3dpo and in the TWW - grr hope it goes really really fast!!!!

Gotta run as I am off to do bump in for the baby and toddler expo this weekend. Hoping all the baby dust rubs off on me.


----------



## Reb S

Miss C, very good luck for your 2ww. Raasha, Spoomie, don't give up till it's over.
AFM I have been so very good the past few months, but I realise there is a big crater under the road that is my life. I can walk over the crater, dance on it, sing on it and laugh on it, but it's always under there. I'm working on filling it in, but on days like this, I look up the stairs in my house and, if life had been good to us, see a little child asleep in their bedroom. It's not easy.
Sorry to be glum, it happens less and less now. xx


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Hugs Reb and sending you cyber choccies and wine and soft cheese.
> 
> Spoomie you are still in and Rashaa what is wrong with your chart so what it went down a bit but you are still way way way above the coverline, it's only just after implantation that it shoots up for a bit, it levels off after that and then is erratic al l over the place you are so still in the game.
> 
> 
> FFFFF gave me my cross hairs today so I am officially 3dpo and in the TWW - grr hope it goes really really fast!!!!
> 
> Gotta run as I am off to do bump in for the baby and toddler expo this weekend. Hoping all the baby dust rubs off on me.

Hi Twinny

Welcome to the 2ww, it's great fun here - not! I know my chart appears to be ok as still way above the coverline but I did a second test today (considering I often don't even get as far as 13dpo, I thought it was worth a shot!) and it was negative. That's why I feel this is just the start of the descent in to misery! I'd absolutely LOVE to be proven wrong and keep thinking of Sam's comment that on her 12 week loss pregnancy she got 3 negatives before eventually turning up a positive. Also, my last pregnancy chat did dip at 13dpo, though I never tested until 15dpo so don't know if it would've shown up, as a comparison. Tune in to my chart tomorrow for an update, I'd love you to be able to say 'I told you so, Spoomie' :hugs::hugs:

Enjoy the expo. I don't know how you do it, surrounded by all those pregnant women. A heavily pregnant woman has just moved in opposite us and she must think I am the rudest woman as I haven't even managed a 'welcome-to-our-street' kind of smile. I'm such a bitter old hag, maybe that's why I'm not managing to get pregnant again! Oh yes, and the fact that I'm so dam old!!! Go Twinny. :flower::flower:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Miss C, very good luck for your 2ww. Raasha, Spoomie, don't give up till it's over.
> AFM I have been so very good the past few months, but I realise there is a big crater under the road that is my life. I can walk over the crater, dance on it, sing on it and laugh on it, but it's always under there. I'm working on filling it in, but on days like this, I look up the stairs in my house and, if life had been good to us, see a little child asleep in their bedroom. It's not easy.
> Sorry to be glum, it happens less and less now. xx

Bless you dear Reb. Your description is so so true, we can pretend and even fool ourselves that all's well but the pain is never far from the surface. Reading the second part of your message also makes me feel guilty for wanting more, but I can't help it that the pain and longing is there for me too. I really really want you to know the joy of being a Mummy. I hope that doesn't sound insincere, seeing as I don't even know you, but I often think of you and Sam and want so much for you to get your reward (please don't be offended anyone else ttc no 1, I don't mean to exclude you it's just that I count Reb and Sam as particularly close) Hang on to the IVF hope, you are NOT out yet sweetie xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> Miss C, very good luck for your 2ww. Raasha, Spoomie, don't give up till it's over.
> AFM I have been so very good the past few months, but I realise there is a big crater under the road that is my life. I can walk over the crater, dance on it, sing on it and laugh on it, but it's always under there. I'm working on filling it in, but on days like this, I look up the stairs in my house and, if life had been good to us, see a little child asleep in their bedroom. It's not easy.
> Sorry to be glum, it happens less and less now. xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Miss C, very good luck for your 2ww. Raasha, Spoomie, don't give up till it's over.
> AFM I have been so very good the past few months, but I realise there is a big crater under the road that is my life. I can walk over the crater, dance on it, sing on it and laugh on it, but it's always under there. I'm working on filling it in, but on days like this, I look up the stairs in my house and, if life had been good to us, see a little child asleep in their bedroom. It's not easy.
> Sorry to be glum, it happens less and less now. xx

Reb:  I know what you mean. I really, really do. :hugs:



Miss_C said:


> Hugs Reb and sending you cyber choccies and wine and soft cheese.
> 
> FFFFF gave me my cross hairs today so I am officially 3dpo and in the TWW - grr hope it goes really really fast!!!!
> 
> Gotta run as I am off to do bump in for the baby and toddler expo this weekend. Hoping all the baby dust rubs off on me.

Miss C: We are TWW buddies this round! I DO hope it goes quickly for each of us. Of course, you do realize that it's Murphy's Law that, because the cups didn't get there on time for this cycle, you are destined to get your :bfp: and then they will arrive! :thumbup:



spoomie said:

> Welcome to the 2ww, it's great fun here - not! I know my chart appears to be ok as still way above the coverline but I did a second test today (considering I often don't even get as far as 13dpo, I thought it was worth a shot!) and it was negative. That's why I feel this is just the start of the descent in to misery! I'd absolutely LOVE to be proven wrong and keep thinking of Sam's comment that on her 12 week loss pregnancy she got 3 negatives before eventually turning up a positive. Also, my last pregnancy chat did dip at 13dpo, though I never tested until 15dpo so don't know if it would've shown up, as a comparison. Tune in to my chart tomorrow for an update, I'd love you to be able to say 'I told you so, Spoomie' :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Enjoy the expo. I don't know how you do it, surrounded by all those pregnant women. A heavily pregnant woman has just moved in opposite us and she must think I am the rudest woman as I haven't even managed a 'welcome-to-our-street' kind of smile. I'm such a bitter old hag, maybe that's why I'm not managing to get pregnant again! Oh yes, and the fact that I'm so dam old!!! Go Twinny. :flower::flower:

Spoomie: I am really hoping that we are able to prove you wrong this cycle!!! I know what you mean about the pregnant women. I'm suffering right now because one of my dearest friends is now pregnant (by accident, of course) and she's in her 20s and sailing right along. I can barely talk to her. She's very kind about it, but I feel awful ignoring her and yet I just cannot manage to ask or hear about her scan etc. I feel so guilty and bad. But it just hurts too much. Anyway. . . I'll be tuning in tomorrow morning. And thank you _so_ very much for your wishes about the ttc#1. It means more than you can possibly know. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Sorry for being so maudlin last night and those of you who have no.1 already, I know that it means just as much to you to have another as it does to us who are trying for our first. I am always glad on this thread to think of Spoomie and Miss C with their toddlers and the others too. 
Miss C and Samiam, GOOD LUCK!!!! Miss C - I echo Spoomie, I think you're amazing to deal with the expo and I'm sure all those baby vibes will rebound on you x


----------



## pdmcd17

Ladies I believe we all feel that way at times. No matter if we have kids or not. There are days I desperately want a baby and other days I don't want to continue on the journey. The rollercoaster of emotions while ttc.
That's why this site is so good we know how each other feels as were all on the same journey, and we support each other through the good, the bad, and the ugly

Afm I'm on cycle day 14 which means if I ov I'm either 3-6 dpo, and 10 days till af shows up. I'm semi optimistic as oh has been performing amazing no finishing problems.
I guess I will know in 10 days or so


----------



## Miss_C

oooh looks like a few of us may be cycle buddies. I am off to th baby & toddler show to sell some lovely nappies and hope that lots of baby dust rubs off on me.

But I am super excited FFFFFFF just moved my cross hairs so I am 3dpo again!! BUT I now have a high rating instead of just good!! with 4 bd's in the crucial window if those spermies didn't meet the egg/s then ............ now just hope they liked each other when they met and are now preparing to snuggle in and bed down!! Some sharp cramping yesterday.


----------



## Glowstar

Shelley, I hope you are OK and hope your appointment goes well and they can sort things out for you :hugs:

Reb, Spoomie, Sam.....keeping everything crossed for you :kiss:

Eli - hope everything is going well with all your meds etc and look forward to hearing about egg retrieval etc :hugs:

Miss C - glad you've got a 'High' on FFFFF and yay for some super big follicles....keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Well firstly, I must apologise for not posting much :nope: I feel really guilty about it to be honest BUT I have been following this thread everyday and looking at all your charts. I suppose I should have been hear to give you all words of encouragement but I will be honest and say I've had to take a bit of time out for me (as selfish as that sounds) to keep a positive attitude. Being pregnant after a loss is really difficult and such a worrisome time I've felt that to keep myself sane I have had to avoid reading anything that's negative, including stories of loss :cry:
Anyway, I invested in a doppler and managed to pick up baby glowie's heartbeat at exactly 9 weeks....166bpm and all well.
Had my scan today and baby is measuring 1 day ahead, so 10 weeks 1 day. Was kicking and jumping about with a lovely heartbeat and looking very healthy :cloud9: So I am starting to feel that I am getting over 'a hump' here and can't wait to be in 2nd tri as 1st tri has been very difficult. 

Here's baby Glowie.....I hope it doesn't upset any of you...but spurs you on :winkwink:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_60778139-B501-9067-95C1-3FF482F275EA.jpg


----------



## samiam

Baby Glowie is LOVELY! Thanks for sharing all of your good news, hon. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> Shelley, I hope you are OK and hope your appointment goes well and they can sort things out for you :hugs:
> 
> Reb, Spoomie, Sam.....keeping everything crossed for you :kiss:
> 
> Eli - hope everything is going well with all your meds etc and look forward to hearing about egg retrieval etc :hugs:
> 
> Miss C - glad you've got a 'High' on FFFFF and yay for some super big follicles....keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Well firstly, I must apologise for not posting much :nope: I feel really guilty about it to be honest BUT I have been following this thread everyday and looking at all your charts. I suppose I should have been hear to give you all words of encouragement but I will be honest and say I've had to take a bit of time out for me (as selfish as that sounds) to keep a positive attitude. Being pregnant after a loss is really difficult and such a worrisome time I've felt that to keep myself sane I have had to avoid reading anything that's negative, including stories of loss :cry:
> Anyway, I invested in a doppler and managed to pick up baby glowie's heartbeat at exactly 9 weeks....166bpm and all well.
> Had my scan today and baby is measuring 1 day ahead, so 10 weeks 1 day. Was kicking and jumping about with a lovely heartbeat and looking very healthy :cloud9: So I am starting to feel that I am getting over 'a hump' here and can't wait to be in 2nd tri as 1st tri has been very difficult.
> 
> Here's baby Glowie.....I hope it doesn't upset any of you...but spurs you on :winkwink:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_60778139-B501-9067-95C1-3FF482F275EA.jpg

Can I just tell you how big of a smile that image put on my face? I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!

So cute!!!!

THANK YOU for sharing!!!!

OH and yes all is well, retrieval on Sunday, supposedly they put them back in of Friday so lets see how it goes....FXd!


----------



## Spoomie

Gorgeous baby Glowie. Praying for a smooth passage from 1st to 2nd trimester for you :hugs: x


----------



## Reb S

Gorgeous Glowie! xx
LL - good luck for Sunday and then for the five days of crossed fingers x
Miss C, Samiam and pcdm17 - good luck for the 2ww x
Spoomie - praying for a lovely temp rise for you tomorrow morning x


----------



## LLbean

Thanks so much Reb...it will be a LONG week, that's for sure LOL


----------



## Rashaa

BEAUTIFUL photo glowie, :hugs: Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy :)


----------



## Shelley71

Thank you all for the kind words. 

Doc was less concerned about the bleeding and more concerned about my cycles these past 11 months. He immediately told the nurse to send me to the lab for a PCOS panel. I guess I'm getting all the prelim tests I'd been wanting, but figured I was going to have to wait for them until we were ready to see a FS. So, that's a plus.

He also wants OH to do a SA quickly, as well. I go back in three weeks, but I should have the test results next week. Basically, these are the tests that we can do quickly and cheaply (relatively) without having to see a FS. And if it comes back that we both have issues, then we know we have no choice and a FS it is. 

I'm up and down as far as how I feel about it. I'm worried about PCOS, but I'm really happy, that out of nowhere, I'm getting the tests I've been wanting SO badly. 

:shrug:


----------



## Shelley71

Oh, and....

Reb - :hugs:

Glowie: I'm SOOOOOOO happy for you! That's an awesome baby Glowie in there!


----------



## Reb S

Blimey Spoomie...x FX for you


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Blimey Spoomie...x FX for you

Thanks for caring. Game over for me though as of cd1 :nope:

Sam, tomorrow I become a runner again......x


----------



## Rashaa

Spoomie said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Spoomie...x FX for you
> 
> Thanks for caring. Game over for me though as of cd1 :nope:
> 
> Sam, tomorrow I become a runner again......xClick to expand...

Spoomie :( FX'ed for you :dust: the next cycle will be even better!


----------



## pdmcd17

Glowie gorgeous little one in there!!!

Spoomie im sorry the witch got you :( I also have recently gotten back into running I'm training for a 5 k in nov. Are you training for anything specific, or just fitness


----------



## Spoomie

pdmcd17 said:


> Glowie gorgeous little one in there!!!
> 
> Spoomie im sorry the witch got you :( I also have recently gotten back into running I'm training for a 5 k in nov. Are you training for anything specific, or just fitness

Thanks pdmcd17. Having a cr*p day today; it always feels so much worse when one gets one's hopes up....note to self. Can't shake the feeling that this is just never going to happen for me again as it has been a whole year this month since I last managed to get pregnant and my efforts have been nothing short of heroic, pouring my heart and soul into it, leaving no stone unturned, so maybe that tells me something?

My running? I'm hoping it helps me to find myself again because I really miss my old self and don't much care for the one I've got now. I am, or rather was, a marathon runner and it pretty much used to define me. After giving birth to my son in 2008 I was sub-3hr marathon fit in 8 months but since falling pregnant in August 2010 and mc in November I have barely run. I try for a couple of weeks and then fall off the wagon when af knocks me sideways. I always thought I was an incredibly strong person but now I realise just how weak I am. I know that not running is contributing to my depression (tonight I googled 'am I sad or depressed'!!!) and it feels like time to stop putting the rest of my life on hold and to give ttc a place in my life as opposed to making IT my life. 

Sorry pdmcd, you got the long answer! :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, you know what I love about cd1-5? You don't need to set your alarm to temp :haha: Hope you're feeling a bit better xxx


----------



## Reb S

Aw Spoomie, I am fine. I am so sorry she got you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Your temperature chart looked ridiculously good - maybe you should give it a miss next month. Having just charted for the first month in 3, I felt much worse on CD1 then if I don't temp. Maybe it's time to put our thermometers away post-O and just wait and see.
I hope you can get running and feel motivated. Wish I was there to really give you a hug x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Aw Spoomie, I am fine. I am so sorry she got you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Your temperature chart looked ridiculously good - maybe you should give it a miss next month. Having just charted for the first month in 3, I felt much worse on CD1 then if I don't temp. Maybe it's time to put our thermometers away post-O and just wait and see.
> I hope you can get running and feel motivated. Wish I was there to really give you a hug x

Hey Reb, thanks for your lovely comments. Every month I try to give up temping post-O and every month I fail (except the one my DH recorded my temps in secret). I really, really must try though because you are so right, it would definitely help me to feel better and to remember that there is NOTHING I can do to determine the outcome by that stage anyway, so I should seize the chance to be a bit less miserable!!! 

Feeling quite proud of myself that I have not resorted to a glass of wine or bar of chocolate tonight and will try to abstain from my monthly cup of coffee tomorrow morning! Gosh, my life is so dull......... Thinking of giving acupuncture a go because I read a really interesting Zita West article about failure to conceive and stress (you don't say) and I have heard from several people that acupuncture is good for both - if you see what I mean. Anyway, I spoke to an acupuncturist who I am thinking of starting some treatment with and he said that while ttc coffee, alcohol, chocolate, cheese and ice-cream should be avoided which is a real bugger because I enjoy all of them, especially cheese and chocolate!


----------



## pdmcd17

Spoomie I totally understand I fell off the running bandwagon abit after my mom died about 1 yr ago. I start then stop and like you I have gotten depressed and gained back half of the weight I lost. Im hoping getting back to running and working out helps my mood and brings me back!

The ttc journey is difficult and takes so much from us at times.
I know I don't track anymore I know apron when I may ov and it has helped me alot as it's out of my control. Plus oh has finishing issues at times
When I was tracking I was alot more stressed

I'm suppose to go to the fertility dr this month but I don't think I will, there are more days I question how much longer I can do this, and I honestly don't know if I want to take anything to force my cycles ( I had a horrible tine on bc for 1 yr after nin for 15 yrs) and it took so long to regulate them)

Where are you Spoomie in in Ontario we could be cyber running buddies and encourage each other ( I have only run a half in just under 3 hrs so you're my hero 3 hrs for a full) I'd like to do a full but a destination one


----------



## Garnet

:hugs:


Spoomie said:


> pdmcd17 said:
> 
> 
> Glowie gorgeous little one in there!!!
> 
> Spoomie im sorry the witch got you :( I also have recently gotten back into running I'm training for a 5 k in nov. Are you training for anything specific, or just fitness
> 
> Thanks pdmcd17. Having a cr*p day today; it always feels so much worse when one gets one's hopes up....note to self. Can't shake the feeling that this is just never going to happen for me again as it has been a whole year this month since I last managed to get pregnant and my efforts have been nothing short of heroic, pouring my heart and soul into it, leaving no stone unturned, so maybe that tells me something?
> 
> My running? I'm hoping it helps me to find myself again because I really miss my old self and don't much care for the one I've got now. I am, or rather was, a marathon runner and it pretty much used to define me. After giving birth to my son in 2008 I was sub-3hr marathon fit in 8 months but since falling pregnant in August 2010 and mc in November I have barely run. I try for a couple of weeks and then fall off the wagon when af knocks me sideways. I always thought I was an incredibly strong person but now I realise just how weak I am. I know that not running is contributing to my depression (tonight I googled 'am I sad or depressed'!!!) and it feels like time to stop putting the rest of my life on hold and to give ttc a place in my life as opposed to making IT my life.
> 
> Sorry pdmcd, you got the long answer! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Aw Spoomie, I am fine. I am so sorry she got you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Your temperature chart looked ridiculously good - maybe you should give it a miss next month. Having just charted for the first month in 3, I felt much worse on CD1 then if I don't temp. Maybe it's time to put our thermometers away post-O and just wait and see.
> I hope you can get running and feel motivated. Wish I was there to really give you a hug x
> 
> Hey Reb, thanks for your lovely comments. Every month I try to give up temping post-O and every month I fail (except the one my DH recorded my temps in secret). I really, really must try though because you are so right, it would definitely help me to feel better and to remember that there is NOTHING I can do to determine the outcome by that stage anyway, so I should seize the chance to be a bit less miserable!!!
> 
> Feeling quite proud of myself that I have not resorted to a glass of wine or bar of chocolate tonight and will try to abstain from my monthly cup of coffee tomorrow morning! Gosh, my life is so dull......... Thinking of giving acupuncture a go because I read a really interesting Zita West article about failure to conceive and stress (you don't say) and I have heard from several people that acupuncture is good for both - if you see what I mean. Anyway, I spoke to an acupuncturist who I am thinking of starting some treatment with and he said that while ttc coffee, alcohol, chocolate, cheese and ice-cream should be avoided which is a real bugger because I enjoy all of them, especially cheese and chocolate!Click to expand...

aah Spoomie, I know how you feel. Back in Jul 09 I got pregnant after giving up eventhough that ended in MC. We tried for almost a year and I didn't use OPK and told hubby to forget it cause it wasn't happening and whamo I got pregnant... I've heard great things about Acupunture and it has worked for a lot of women. Good luck my friend...:flower:


----------



## Reb S

Hi Garnet,
Good to see you - how are things with you? x


----------



## Miss_C

only got a sec but just wanted to share a quick story, met a lovely lady at the Baby Show Today - 43 years old very overweight confined to a wheelchair since 15 or 16, met the love of her life 2 years ago at 41, decided to find out if they coud have children - told by her fertility specialist that she had 0% chance of conceiving with FSH in the 30's and an AMH of 0.06 that's right zero point zero six! That was 6 months ago, she got all depressed and said ah well well at least we know we are wasting our time trying, she is now 21 weeks pregnant with a healthy little girl on board!


----------



## Spoomie

Garnet said:


> aah Spoomie, I know how you feel. Back in Jul 09 I got pregnant after giving up eventhough that ended in MC. We tried for almost a year and I didn't use OPK and told hubby to forget it cause it wasn't happening and whamo I got pregnant... I've heard great things about Acupunture and it has worked for a lot of women. Good luck my friend...:flower:

Thanks Garnet. I know there is a lot of 'evidence' that ttc is successful once you give up and it is DEFINITELY to do with relaxing, I'm convinced. My story is similar to yours; last Summer, after just over 6 months of ttc no 2 I had accepted that it just wasn't to be and determined to be content with my beautiful DS. The next month I was pregnant. If only I could recapture that laissez faire approach then I am sure the rest would follow. But how does one MAKE oneself relax?! Now I'm like a dog with a bone who just can't let go and move on from mc, terrified that my happy coincidence of falling pregnant last year was last chance saloon. I know I'll be fine by tomorrow, cd3 the clouds usually start to lift. :hugs: Plus, I have reflexology booked for tomorrow evening which is sooo relaxing and will start acupuncture in a couple of weeks. Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Jennjenn

I'm so impressed with your marathon times, plus just being able to do it at all. My DH is training for one this December and it is hard work and a lot of focus. For me TTC became an overwhelming obsession to the point it hurt my job performance and relationship with DD. I hope you can find your inner peace and the focus to get back out there and run again!


----------



## Spoomie

Thank Jennjenn. Running will be my escape route, I am convinced. When I am running well, all else falls into place. The focus and hard work is what I love. I am terrified that this obsession will impact on DS, it is already frustrating beyond belief for my DH, who tries hard to be supportive most of the time, but doesn't really know what else to do to help me (aside from the obvious!) 

Hope your husband has a great time and loves the experience. It must be hard to train in the heat of Texas for a marathon? I live in SW London and only ever competed in Spring marathons so that I could train through the depths of Winter! I find it so much easier to run in the cold than I do in the heat. Our household is quite funny as my DH is also a runner, but a South African. He spends all Winter complaining about it being too cold to run and I spend all Summer complaining about ti being too hot to run! :haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

LOL that is funny. We pretty much can exercise outdoors all year except for July, August and first part of Sept...we prefer after work, not early morning. And it is really hot after work! Good Luck!


----------



## Spoomie

Had first consultation with acupuncturist and an appointment proper booked for next Saturday. Slightly deflated as she said that running would not be conducive with acupuncture, rather more gentle exercise. I don't really 'do' any other exercise, especially not gentle exercise, I am a pure runner! But, if it gets me where I want to be then I am prepared to sit on my larger-than-it's-ever-been-in-my-life backside for a few more months and see if she gets results. So, my holistic program for the week ahead looks like this: tomorrow, fall asleep and feel chilled and at peace through reflexology, next Saturday, pay someone to stick pins in me. Hmmm, now I KNOW there must be things in my head that are not quite lined up........:haha:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Had first consultation with acupuncturist and an appointment proper booked for next Saturday. Slightly deflated as she said that running would not be conducive with acupuncture, rather more gentle exercise. I don't really 'do' any other exercise, especially not gentle exercise, I am a pure runner! But, if it gets me where I want to be then I am prepared to sit on my larger-than-it's-ever-been-in-my-life backside for a few more months and see if she gets results. So, my holistic program for the week ahead looks like this: tomorrow, fall asleep and feel chilled and at peace through reflexology, next Saturday, pay someone to stick pins in me. Hmmm, now I KNOW there must be things in my head that are not quite lined up........:haha:

I am so sorry to see that the witch got you, Spoomie. But look at that nice long luteal phase you had!! Acupuncture really helps me chill out. But I also run. Not training runs, mind, but long slow things that keep me from feeling depressed. And I was considering starting training again this fall (AZ is WAY too hot to ever do any races in the fall). I'm with you; I'd MUCH rather be cold when running than hot, which means that I train all fall and winter for Spring races. In the spring I even get up at 5 a.m. just to try to get my runs in before the sun comes up because once it touches your skin, wham-o, too frickin hot. Anyway. The point of all of my rambling is that you can do some gentle running--it increases the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus and that's something that older women need in order to ttc. But think of it more as that instead of training. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Spoom Could you possibly do a slow 5 k run ie a nice slow pace maybe a 7-9 min/ k??? That would be a gentle exercise for you 

Ironically the average runner is a 7 min/ km
Goodluck


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Sam and pd... I had never thought of that! Doh. That sounds like a perfect approach instead of assuming everything has to be at 4 min/ks (or sub 7 min miling as we like to say over here!) My head equates running with training. It would incentivise me to get up early too so that no one I know sees me doing it!!! :haha: Vanity is a most undesirable quality.

pd.... I'm sorry to hear about your mum, but thanks for understanding exactly what I mean about the stop-start nature of it these days. It's tough when it used to be something that gave me such joy and now that I'm unfit it just feels hard! If I do decide to go with gentle running then I'd be happy to be your cyber training partner, and when we're both back on top I'm going to coach you to a sub 2 hr half marathon!


----------



## Garnet

Reb S said:


> Hi Garnet,
> Good to see you - how are things with you? x

Well Reb S. I think I'm pregnant but waiting until Monday to confirm because I will be really depressed if I get a BFN. I used the Instead cups and Soy 68mg days 5-9. My body doesn't seem to respond to Clomid but Soy it does cause in February I got pregnant on Soy too. The only thing that is different this time is I'm also on progestone pessuaries(sp) Hoping that helps because I can defineatly tell the difference in during the last AF. I had more energy. Also if I am pregnant I seem to have way more energy then the last two pregnancies. The last two I was in bed by 9 pm and took a nap everyday. So I think the progestone is going to help. Wish me luck and best wishes to you too...:hugs:


----------



## amommy

How exciting Garnet.. I have everything crossed for you!! May I ask what your symptoms are? or what gave you the inkling that you might be pg?? Inquiring minds would like to know hehehe!


----------



## Reb S

OOOOOh, Garnet, fingers hugely crossed!! That would be fantastic news. Let us know asap x


----------



## Spoomie

Crossing everything for you Garnet xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Sam, just wanted to say your charts are looking awesome. It's like something has woken up and been kick started!!


----------



## Reb S

Rashaa - sorry she got you xx


----------



## Garnet

amommy said:


> How exciting Garnet.. I have everything crossed for you!! May I ask what your symptoms are? or what gave you the inkling that you might be pg?? Inquiring minds would like to know hehehe!

Well my first inkling was my sensitivity to smell. My husband does his business and sprays air freshener and over does it. I was about to take the can and bang him over the head. I also hot flashes and boobies are swelling. Hopefully it is pregnancy not AF being late. I have been known to have a cycle of 36 days twice in the last two years. I'm normally am somewhat regular 28-32 days... Sorry for bad typing job but have to bake a cake for picnic this afternoon. Good luck ladies...:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Garnett... Fxd for you!!!! Hope it is a BFP!!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Garnet, positive thoughts, hon!

Glowie, good to see you are still doing well.

Spoomie, not much into exercise outside of walking myself but it looks like those ladies know what they are talking about. Guess you don't have to go full speed from the get go, eh? :winkwink:

Miss C, wallow in that baby dust! I am sure things will be happening for you soon.

Welcome to anyone new that I have missed lately. 

I try not to post all that often and have been having some massive motivation problems for awhile. I did get some cleaning done and most of the prep. My doctor appointment on Friday still had things closed up so I am hoping I still have at least a week left to get stuff ready. It hardly seems like I have been on here long enough to be getting to the end. I wish more of you ladies were on the voyage with me in more than spirit but I have high hopes you will get here soon.

:hugs:


----------



## samiam

Garnet said:


> amommy said:
> 
> 
> How exciting Garnet.. I have everything crossed for you!! May I ask what your symptoms are? or what gave you the inkling that you might be pg?? Inquiring minds would like to know hehehe!
> 
> Well my first inkling was my sensitivity to smell. My husband does his business and sprays air freshener and over does it. I was about to take the can and bang him over the head. I also hot flashes and boobies are swelling. Hopefully it is pregnancy not AF being late. I have been known to have a cycle of 36 days twice in the last two years. I'm normally am somewhat regular 28-32 days... Sorry for bad typing job but have to bake a cake for picnic this afternoon. Good luck ladies...:happydance:Click to expand...

Garnet:

OOOOH. FINGERS crossed!! Oddly enough, I'm having the smell thing too right now. We use these recycled bin liners and suddenly the smell of them is making me want to puke. So OH is now on bin duty. As he should have been anyway! ;) And then this morning, the sausages just smelled, well, "off." Who knows. Anyway. Here's some :dust: for you!


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> OOOOH. FINGERS crossed!! Oddly enough, I'm having the smell thing too right now. We use these recycled bin liners and suddenly the smell of them is making me want to puke. So OH is now on bin duty. As he should have been anyway! ;) And then this morning, the sausages just smelled, well, "off." Who knows. Anyway. Here's some :dust: for you!

Sam, I hope you have some idea of just how much I'm crossing everything for you (including my legs, cd3 only so nothing to lose!!!) I know exactly what you mean about bin duty, how is it it falls to the woman? While I was lying in hospital, hooked up to a drip, crying the night away last November after mc I distinctly recall thinking, 'Oh, I'd better text him to remind him to do the bins for tomorrow.'!!! What?!

Also, loving your updated 'Location:' description. :haha::haha:


----------



## Miss_C

hmmmmmmmmmmm hubby put some new car mats in my car and I almost gagged when I got in yesterday - had to drive all day with the windows open!


----------



## Butterfly67

Very excited for you Sam, Garnet and Miss C :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, ditto as above to Sam, well, minus the bit about the bins.......:haha:


----------



## Rashaa

Garnet said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Hi Garnet,
> Good to see you - how are things with you? x
> 
> Well Reb S. I think I'm pregnant but waiting until Monday to confirm because I will be really depressed if I get a BFN. I used the Instead cups and Soy 68mg days 5-9. My body doesn't seem to respond to Clomid but Soy it does cause in February I got pregnant on Soy too. The only thing that is different this time is I'm also on progestone pessuaries(sp) Hoping that helps because I can defineatly tell the difference in during the last AF. I had more energy. Also if I am pregnant I seem to have way more energy then the last two pregnancies. The last two I was in bed by 9 pm and took a nap everyday. So I think the progestone is going to help. Wish me luck and best wishes to you too...:hugs:Click to expand...


Whooot! :hugs::happydance: exciting fx'ed for you ! :) And Miss C and Sam too !!! could it be we finally get some Sept hits!???? :)


----------



## Spoomie

Rashaa, sorry to see you're cd2 which obviously means she got you. Old hag (af that is, not you! :haha:)


----------



## Reb S

Ciarhasrwwwyrsrsdfdasfdsfdsffar - I can't believe it's only 16 days to go!!! Wow, how time flies. When I first joined this thread (about 5 days before Sam and Spoomie, way back in February!!!) you were already just pregnant. It seems only yesterday. Amazing that your lovely baby will soon be born. Good luck with getting ready, stay in touch and please please post new baby photo asap!!
Good luck to all you guys waiting - lots of good signs here and I'm hoping for some BFP's soon xxx


----------



## Rashaa

Spoomie said:


> Rashaa, sorry to see you're cd2 which obviously means she got you. Old hag (af that is, not you! :haha:)

hah yeah the hag got me :):growlmad: but temporarily only ;)....God willing. how are you doing>?


----------



## amommy

Garnet said:


> amommy said:
> 
> 
> How exciting Garnet.. I have everything crossed for you!! May I ask what your symptoms are? or what gave you the inkling that you might be pg?? Inquiring minds would like to know hehehe!
> 
> Well my first inkling was my sensitivity to smell. My husband does his business and sprays air freshener and over does it. I was about to take the can and bang him over the head. I also hot flashes and boobies are swelling. Hopefully it is pregnancy not AF being late. I have been known to have a cycle of 36 days twice in the last two years. I'm normally am somewhat regular 28-32 days... Sorry for bad typing job but have to bake a cake for picnic this afternoon. Good luck ladies...:happydance:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:Don't bop him over the head just yet! He comes in handy during O time!!


----------



## Spoomie

Rashaa said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> Rashaa, sorry to see you're cd2 which obviously means she got you. Old hag (af that is, not you! :haha:)
> 
> hah yeah the hag got me :):growlmad: but temporarily only ;)....God willing. how are you doing>?Click to expand...

Cd4, feeling better thanks! x


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

I've been on my hols (beautiful Scotland) so just catching up. 

You've all been so busy I'm not even going to try personals. 

:dust: and :hugs: for those that need them. 

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Hi Pip, glad you had a lovely time I LOVE Scotland x


----------



## Miss_C

well 6dpo and everything is "normal" I think the car mats were just super stinky, they are thick rubbery ones so they stink to high hell, not a super sensitive nose. cd21 progesterone done this morning and the results are in!!!! 120 at 6dpo. confirms there is more than 1 corpus luteum which means I popped more than one follicle, just hope one had a good egg and we caught it!

Day one of full training at he new job today so I am shagged after bunny fortnight and 4 days of the baby expo. Totally shattered but was so worth it.

I have to confess to something and please don't judge me, I have no idea where it comes from and I can't control it but I am absolutely terrified of dwarfs, little people and I saw a real life pregnant one on Sunday and I almost went into melt down, I was shaking, my hands and top lip went all sweaty and the room shifted. It was really freaky, when I told my colleague on the stall she thought I was joking but then swiftly realised I was for real. A totally fucked up phobia to have cos I am so anti racism, prejudice etc etc but this I cannot control!


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> well 6dpo and everything is "normal" I think the car mats were just super stinky, they are thick rubbery ones so they stink to high hell, not a super sensitive nose. cd21 progesterone done this morning and the results are in!!!! 120 at 6dpo. confirms there is more than 1 corpus luteum which means I popped more than one follicle, just hope one had a good egg and we caught it!
> 
> Day one of full training at he new job today so I am shagged after bunny fortnight and 4 days of the baby expo. Totally shattered but was so worth it.
> 
> I have to confess to something and please don't judge me, I have no idea where it comes from and I can't control it but I am absolutely terrified of dwarfs, little people and I saw a real life pregnant one on Sunday and I almost went into melt down, I was shaking, my hands and top lip went all sweaty and the room shifted. It was really freaky, when I told my colleague on the stall she thought I was joking but then swiftly realised I was for real. A totally fucked up phobia to have cos I am so anti racism, prejudice etc etc but this I cannot control!

I tell you, I understand... some stuff also freaks me out and I can't explain it either :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

OOooh Miss C, that's a weird one. I'll ask my OH about it, he's just finished his diploma in hypnotherapy. I have to tell you a naughty story about a vertically challenged - oh bloody hell what are you supposed to call them now? Dwarf? I don't know... anyway I was in a queue with my heavy cello on my back and this little person just kind of squeezed in in front of us all so I said - 'excuse me, there are some people up here!' - very bitchy but quite funny!!! Anyway, Miss C, FX for your two eggies x
LLBean - have posted on your IVF thread - fab news x


----------



## samiam

Miss C: Phobias are inexplicable. They just are. 

Reb:  That is a funny story, mostly because little people want to be treated like "people" and so should be called out when they are being rude. :)

AFM: Have to get on a plane back across the pond tomorrow morning. Not feeling that thrilled about it, but I have to teach on Wednesday and am already going to be as jet-lagged as I possibly can for the first week. :( Ah well. Life.


----------



## Reb S

Sam, have a good trip. Hope the jet lag is not too bad xxx
WHY IS IT SO QUIET ON THIS THREAD!! Somebody post a BFP already. Huh. !!!


----------



## Spoomie

Hey all...

Reb, I too keep clicking on periodically and feel somewhat bereft when there's nothing to read! Wish I could be the one to oblige you with some good news but on cd6 that's not too likely....

Sam, hope your trip home/back/away (???!!!) was not too difficult and that you and OH ironed out your traumas for the better. I hope you laughed together because you know what happens when you do that........chart looking very healthy for 8dpo. Keep it up girlie and pray that this is it for you. I'm glued to your chart for the next week x

Twinny, your chart looks fantastic too. Not sure if the up, up and away is anything to do with the clomid, but if not, then it's a fab looking chart! Will be watching you avidly too.

AFM, think of me on Wednesday, my DS starts pre-school 3 mornings a week. Mixed feelings as I'm excited for him to reach a milestone like this but will miss him more than I can fathom for three whole hours and can't shake the memory that I had planned to be dropping him off and then coming home to devote some time to my new baby. Life's a bugger that it just doesn't always go to plan but I'm trying hard to focus on what I have in my life instead of what I don't have. Just thought I could share that bit of sadness with you and that you wouldn't mind me sounding like a broken record for a moment (if you do mind then I'm sorry!) x


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: That IS a milestone!! I know it must be quite sad. Hang in there and remember to tell us some fun stories from your sweet child's first few days of school. :hugs:


AFM: I'm back, but I feel like shit. I have heartburn, nausea, the sorest boobs I've ever had and a constant headache. This afternoon I even got a migraine! GAHHHHH. Some of that will be the jet lag, but I'm really hoping that there's a little embryo lurking in there. Oh please oh please oh please.


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: That IS a milestone!! I know it must be quite sad. Hang in there and remember to tell us some fun stories from your sweet child's first few days of school. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM: I'm back, but I feel like shit. I have heartburn, nausea, the sorest boobs I've ever had and a constant headache. This afternoon I even got a migraine! GAHHHHH. Some of that will be the jet lag, but I'm really hoping that there's a little embryo lurking in there. Oh please oh please oh please.

Thanks ~sam. Glad you feel so cr*p, all good signs!!!


----------



## Reb S

ooooh sam, fx 4 you. As the Spoomster says - all good signs!!
Spoomie - how exciting, what a day for you and your little one. I am consumed with jealousy in a lovely way and wishing we could all wave him off at the door. Good luck and no tears. x
Miss C - looking very smart, that chart. x
Anyone else out there?! LLbean - FX for your 8 little beans x
Garnet - any news?

AFM - porridge with maca - odd but quite nice. Didn't win either euro-millions or the Premium Bonds, or get pregnant this month. Not a good streak of luck!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb

Even though I normally forget, I am DEFINITELY buying a ticket for next Euro millions and when I win I am going t pay for all of us to take up residence with Zita West until we walk out with our babies :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: am lurking out here - not much to report - am in the tww but travelling tomorrow to go live overseas for a bit again. Sam did you temp when you travelled? I have a 7 hour flight and due to temp virtually when I land so maybe I'll get some sleep but might look a bit weird temping in the plane lol. Sam, FX, chart looking good :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi Ladies!

Reb...all looking good so far. Got the call this morning and transfer is Friday which means they are growing nicely :-D

HUGS TO ALL!


----------



## samiam

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: am lurking out here - not much to report - am in the tww but travelling tomorrow to go live overseas for a bit again. Sam did you temp when you travelled? I have a 7 hour flight and due to temp virtually when I land so maybe I'll get some sleep but might look a bit weird temping in the plane lol. Sam, FX, chart looking good :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly: I do that living overseas thing a bit myself. And I do temp on the plane. Not in the cooch, of course, :haha: but I just say "fuck it" and temp. No-one ever even notices. The temps are usually not as accurate as they might be. For example, my yesterday temp was taken over the Atlantic Ocean, but I use it as a rough guide and if it's WAY too off, I just disregard it. I do creep into the bathroom and do my CBFM too. Take a dixie cup for that. :) Where will you be living and what do you do for a living that allows you to do such fun things? I'm a college prof who teaches mostly online, so that's my scoop. 

LL: I am sooooo excited for you!! :happydance: And then when will you test??? We could be test buddies!

Miss C:  What's going on with you? Off to have a looky-loo at your chart.

Spoomie: It was an okay trip. Not as much laughter as I would have liked, but it was better than the not talking thing we were doing before the trip. And I think we sorted some things out. And we did have some fairly well-timed :sex:, so there was that too. :blush: How was the first day of school?

Reb:  What's going on with you? I feel as if I missed your latest plan, somehow.

AFM:  WHOA. Holy temp increase from this morning! No wonder I felt hot when I woke up. I'm practically feverish. PLEASE don't let it be the flu. Is it weird to send myself :dust:? Oh well. I'm doing it. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

samiam said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: am lurking out here - not much to report - am in the tww but travelling tomorrow to go live overseas for a bit again. Sam did you temp when you travelled? I have a 7 hour flight and due to temp virtually when I land so maybe I'll get some sleep but might look a bit weird temping in the plane lol. Sam, FX, chart looking good :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly: I do that living overseas thing a bit myself. And I do temp on the plane. Not in the cooch, of course, :haha: but I just say "fuck it" and temp. No-one ever even notices. The temps are usually not as accurate as they might be. For example, my yesterday temp was taken over the Atlantic Ocean, but I use it as a rough guide and if it's WAY too off, I just disregard it. I do creep into the bathroom and do my CBFM too. Take a dixie cup for that. :) Where will you be living and what do you do for a living that allows you to do such fun things? I'm a college prof who teaches mostly online, so that's my scoop.Click to expand...

Cool, that sounds like an interesting life too! I work as an artist and spend half the time in the Middle East - sorry I don't want to specify but where I live it is illegal to be pregnant and single so I am a bit paranoid about mentioning it!

:rofl::rofl: yeah the cooch might be a bit OTT! Ok well I will try to temp on this flight then and like you say no-one if probably going to be that interested :haha: Maybe I'll do a cheeky POAS in the toilet too as I was going to :test: ridiculously early this month and that will be 6dpo!

here's some :dust: coming your way from me too to add to it lol!


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> LL: I am sooooo excited for you!! :happydance: And then when will you test??? We could be test buddies!

supposedly 10 days after transfer so...the 19th!


----------



## heavenly

Hey everyone. I need some advice. Not having a good day. :nope:

I am 45, been TTC for 4 years (OH is 35). He had a test 2 years ago and everything was fine, I had a blood test 2 years ago and my FSH was 7.4, a very good level and everything else was fine. Doc said I was in extremely good nic for my age. I use the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and I do ovulate most months.

2 years on, my GP just wants me to accept it's never going to happen because of my age. I wanted to have more tests but it's obvious she won't refer me because of my age as she said I would have to pay. But she said she feels I would be wasting my money as it's probably down to my age. Probably? I would like to know if there is something I can do! I feel like society just chucks you on the scrap heap when you get to a certain age. I have no children.

I then had another blood test a couple of weeks ago, which says FSH 17.0 now! That has really depressed me. :nope:My oestradiol level is normal.

I know my only option is going private but we can't afford IVF treatment, we may be able to stretch to a couple of tests and a couple of consultations, which would be better than nothing. I need to feel I have done all I can. My friend recommends a really good fertility specialist locally but obviously he is private. What do you suggest? I feel I am at a loss.


----------



## LLbean

heavenly said:


> Hey everyone. I need some advice. Not having a good day. :nope:
> 
> I am 45, been TTC for 4 years (OH is 35). He had a test 2 years ago and everything was fine, I had a blood test 2 years ago and my FSH was 7.4, a very good level and everything else was fine. Doc said I was in extremely good nic for my age. I use the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and I do ovulate most months.
> 
> 2 years on, my GP just wants me to accept it's never going to happen because of my age. I wanted to have more tests but it's obvious she won't refer me because of my age as she said I would have to pay. But she said she feels I would be wasting my money as it's probably down to my age. Probably? I would like to know if there is something I can do! I feel like society just chucks you on the scrap heap when you get to a certain age. I have no children.
> 
> I then had another blood test a couple of weeks ago, which says FSH 17.0 now! That has really depressed me. :nope:My oestradiol level is normal.
> 
> I know my only option is going private but we can't afford IVF treatment, we may be able to stretch to a couple of tests and a couple of consultations, which would be better than nothing. I need to feel I have done all I can. My friend recommends a really good fertility specialist locally but obviously he is private. What do you suggest? I feel I am at a loss.

we are doing IVF and I am a tad bit younger. The specialist wanted it that way so they could screen the embryos for any chromosomal abnormalities.

People have normal babies at any age so don't listen to that nonsense. The theory is that your eggs age and hence have issues, but not all have to be bad eggs.

Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## pdmcd17

sam could your temp be off due to az hot hot weather?
I just found out my oh gets to travel on company $ lol hes no the IT guy for his office baltimore and norwak but gets to pheonix yeah!!!!

his sister lives just outside in a million dollar house they got for a steal like 400 000 so we can stay with her and hit the grand canyon and sedona cant wait to get details of the work trips that i can tag along on.

AFM im either 9-12 dpo and peeeing all the time for 2 days, and the other annoying pms symptoms but af is still at least 5 days away and the peeing doesn't start till 1-2 days before af.

Im wishing it would be im preg as i would have concieved around my bday - but im just not sure.
fxd for us all some more bfp would be wonderful


----------



## Glowstar

Some promising looking charts ladies :thumbup:

Eli...good luck for Friday :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> Some promising looking charts ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Eli...good luck for Friday :hugs:

Thanks so much!!!!:happydance:


----------



## samiam

PD:  I doubt the temps have anything to do with AZ, because I spend most of my time here and was only gone back in Scotland for a week. Also, it's cooling down here a lot at night lately, so I don't think that's it. Ah--you will enjoy your tour of the desert Southwest. Let me know if you want any tips. :)


Glowie:  Coming along nicely, there, sweetie!


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, that chart is a thing of beauty. Please, please, PLEASE let it continue tomorrow! 

First day (well, morning actually!) was good. Precious one really enjoyed it and didn't even miss me! I, on the other hand, had to keep my sunglasses on while I shopped so that no one could see me crying. Then I came home and went for a run and it was actually lovely not to have to stress about getting back within a certain time to relieve DH so that he could go for his run, which is how our training usually works! Just me and my running shoes like the olden days, only much slower :-( Gentle, 8 min/miling affair (trying to appease the acupuncturist) that left me wanting more. I am toying with the idea of bargaining with DH that he can buy an i-pad if I can have acupuncture every week until the end of the year to see if I can't kickstart my baby making bits. After that, it reeaaallllly MUST be back to training and I'll try to concede defeat and learn to be happy with my lot............which actually means I'll still be here next year, but at least the sentiment to move on with my life is there which is progress!!!


----------



## Glowstar

samiam said:


> PD:  I doubt the temps have anything to do with AZ, because I spend most of my time here and was only gone back in Scotland for a week. Also, it's cooling down here a lot at night lately, so I don't think that's it. Ah--you will enjoy your tour of the desert Southwest. Let me know if you want any tips. :)
> 
> 
> Glowie:  Coming along nicely, there, sweetie!

Thanks Sam...I am stalking your chart daily!!! :winkwink: keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Here's my 11 week bump pic.....hearing baby daily on the doppler with a HR of around 156bpm...little monkey likes to move about though :flower:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_7142D727-3FF2-315B-928E-CE72F2CA4B5E.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> PD:  I doubt the temps have anything to do with AZ, because I spend most of my time here and was only gone back in Scotland for a week. Also, it's cooling down here a lot at night lately, so I don't think that's it. Ah--you will enjoy your tour of the desert Southwest. Let me know if you want any tips. :)
> 
> 
> Glowie:  Coming along nicely, there, sweetie!
> 
> Thanks Sam...I am stalking your chart daily!!! :winkwink: keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Here's my 11 week bump pic.....hearing baby daily on the doppler with a HR of around 156bpm...little monkey likes to move about though :flower:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_7142D727-3FF2-315B-928E-CE72F2CA4B5E.jpgClick to expand...

what a sweet bump!!!! :flower:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Reb...all looking good so far. Got the call this morning and transfer is Friday which means they are growing nicely :-D
> 
> HUGS TO ALL!

Good luck!!!


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Reb...all looking good so far. Got the call this morning and transfer is Friday which means they are growing nicely :-D
> 
> HUGS TO ALL!
> 
> Good luck!!!Click to expand...

thanks...perhaps we get to be bump buddies :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

Aw, Glowie - gorgeous bump!!
Heavenly - sorry to hear about your woes. I don't really have any advice for you - if you can't go private, there's no way the NHS will help as they write you off at 39. Good luck with your decisions.
Spoomie - glad things went so well with the 1st day! How lovely x
LLBean - I posted on your thread. YIPPEEEE!
Pmcd17 and Sam - good luck with the 2ww, fingers hugely crossed x
Sam - our plan is to wait until October and maybe IVF then, but we're not sure if we're going to as our chances of success are so low and chances of miscarriage so high...tricky one. After that, I shall be bowing out one way or another.


----------



## Garnet

heavenly said:


> Hey everyone. I need some advice. Not having a good day. :nope:
> 
> I am 45, been TTC for 4 years (OH is 35). He had a test 2 years ago and everything was fine, I had a blood test 2 years ago and my FSH was 7.4, a very good level and everything else was fine. Doc said I was in extremely good nic for my age. I use the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and I do ovulate most months.
> 
> 2 years on, my GP just wants me to accept it's never going to happen because of my age. I wanted to have more tests but it's obvious she won't refer me because of my age as she said I would have to pay. But she said she feels I would be wasting my money as it's probably down to my age. Probably? I would like to know if there is something I can do! I feel like society just chucks you on the scrap heap when you get to a certain age. I have no children.
> 
> I then had another blood test a couple of weeks ago, which says FSH 17.0 now! That has really depressed me. :nope:My oestradiol level is normal.
> 
> I know my only option is going private but we can't afford IVF treatment, we may be able to stretch to a couple of tests and a couple of consultations, which would be better than nothing. I need to feel I have done all I can. My friend recommends a really good fertility specialist locally but obviously he is private. What do you suggest? I feel I am at a loss.

I would check online to see if there is a way to lower your FSH. I went to the specialist in my Insurance group and he said that I was on the downslide towards Meno and that I couldn't get pregnant! Guess what I'm pregnant. I know that some clinics have payment plans that might be agreeable to your budget. I would check it out. There are several ladies who are 45 and doing it naturally. Two years ago when I went to OBGYN, I was 41 and I told him I know that I getting too old to have a baby and he said nonsense, I just delivered a healthy baby to a 45 year old. He delt with women who were over 40. Chin up girl and start looking at some possibilities... Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Reb S

OMG!! Garnet - have you tested? That sounds like a :holly: to me....!!!!!


----------



## Garnet

Reb S said:


> OMG!! Garnet - have you tested? That sounds like a :holly: to me....!!!!!

Yes I did test and sweated for few seconds because the lines weren't filling in. Then they came in. I took 68mg of Clomid Days 5-9, Used Instead cup, and preseed. I also BD every night 3 nights before ovulation and ovulation day. Hope this help someone else...:hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

I hadn't been on this thread long before I got my BFP. But I've been TTC for 10+ months.

At this point I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon . In addition I've scheduled a tubal ligation as my TTC journey has come to an end. The stats for pregnancy and m/c rates for 41-42 are depressing to say the least. Since I fall in this range, this is the best choice for me and my family. In all regards, I count myself to be extremely lucky to have 2 wonderful daughters and a loving husband. 

By no means was this decision easy. Way back in 2010 I gave myself until September 2011 to get pregnant. Since things have ended this way I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and wish each of you the best of luck! I've enjoyed reading your posts and getting to know each of you just a little bit along the way! I don't plan to participate regularly on this board but I'll be around for the next couple of weeks to cheer you on! Good luck everyone.

We tend to forget that happiness doesn't come as a result of getting something we don't have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have ~ Frederick Keonig.


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn said:


> I hadn't been on this thread long before I got my BFP. But I've been TTC for 10+ months.
> 
> At this point I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon . In addition I've scheduled a tubal ligation as my TTC journey has come to an end. The stats for pregnancy and m/c rates for 41-42 are depressing to say the least. Since I fall in this range, this is the best choice for me and my family. In all regards, I count myself to be extremely lucky to have 2 wonderful daughters and a loving husband.
> 
> By no means was this decision easy. Way back in 2010 I gave myself until September 2011 to get pregnant. Since things have ended this way I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and wish each of you the best of luck! I've enjoyed reading your posts and getting to know each of you just a little bit along the way! I don't plan to participate regularly on this board but I'll be around for the next couple of weeks to cheer you on! Good luck everyone.
> 
> We tend to forget that happiness doesn't come as a result of getting something we don't have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have ~ Frederick Keonig.

JennJen...so sorry to hear about the mc! :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and thanks always for your support


----------



## Jennjenn

Elizabeth - I've been stalking your journal and I am so excited for you! The RE that I saw in Nov recommended IVF whihc neither DH or I wanted to spend that kind of $$ when we already have 2 that need to go to college. So I am really happy for you and I wish you all the best of luck this Friday!

Thanks for all your support as well! I can't wait to read what happens next!


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn said:


> Elizabeth - I've been stalking your journal and I am so excited for you! The RE that I saw in Nov recommended IVF whihc neither DH or I wanted to spend that kind of $$ when we already have 2 that need to go to college. So I am really happy for you and I wish you all the best of luck this Friday!
> 
> Thanks for all your support as well! I can't wait to read what happens next!

you are so sweet. Thank you!


----------



## amommy

so sorry jennjenn, that is a hard reality to come to. My entire journey in life has been having a family, I did not finish college, nor have a career, I was a stay at home mom, and have devoted my entire life to my kids. 

When the time came for my age to catch up to me, it hit me like a ton of bricks when I realized a huge chapter in my life, the only one I had really known had come to an end.. 

I hope you find happiness in your life and it already sounds like you have a positive attitude about your 2 blessings and your husband. Good luck to you. 


As for me, I realize I am the oldest person on this site, and most of the women here trying are the same age as my son. This last cycle, knowing I got a positive, then having my AF a day later, at 7 dpo was a bit shocking. I know it is still a slimly possible chance of me even carrying a baby past conception. and I still long to try one more time BUT.. I have almost completed my bachelors degree and am trying to begin a new chapter in my life. 

I hope I can continue on with my path, enjoy my wonderful kids and learn to have different aspirations! 
Thanks for listening


----------



## Reb S

Jennjenn said:


> I hadn't been on this thread long before I got my BFP. But I've been TTC for 10+ months.
> 
> At this point I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon . In addition I've scheduled a tubal ligation as my TTC journey has come to an end. The stats for pregnancy and m/c rates for 41-42 are depressing to say the least. Since I fall in this range, this is the best choice for me and my family. In all regards, I count myself to be extremely lucky to have 2 wonderful daughters and a loving husband.
> 
> By no means was this decision easy. Way back in 2010 I gave myself until September 2011 to get pregnant. Since things have ended this way I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and wish each of you the best of luck! I've enjoyed reading your posts and getting to know each of you just a little bit along the way! I don't plan to participate regularly on this board but I'll be around for the next couple of weeks to cheer you on! Good luck everyone.
> 
> We tend to forget that happiness doesn't come as a result of getting something we don't have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have ~ Frederick Keonig.

Dear Jennjenn,
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and admire you hugely for your brave decision. I hope that all goes well for your operation and lots of hugs x


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry for your loss Jenn xxx


----------



## heavenly

Garnet said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I need some advice. Not having a good day. :nope:
> 
> I am 45, been TTC for 4 years (OH is 35). He had a test 2 years ago and everything was fine, I had a blood test 2 years ago and my FSH was 7.4, a very good level and everything else was fine. Doc said I was in extremely good nic for my age. I use the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and I do ovulate most months.
> 
> 2 years on, my GP just wants me to accept it's never going to happen because of my age. I wanted to have more tests but it's obvious she won't refer me because of my age as she said I would have to pay. But she said she feels I would be wasting my money as it's probably down to my age. Probably? I would like to know if there is something I can do! I feel like society just chucks you on the scrap heap when you get to a certain age. I have no children.
> 
> I then had another blood test a couple of weeks ago, which says FSH 17.0 now! That has really depressed me. :nope:My oestradiol level is normal.
> 
> I know my only option is going private but we can't afford IVF treatment, we may be able to stretch to a couple of tests and a couple of consultations, which would be better than nothing. I need to feel I have done all I can. My friend recommends a really good fertility specialist locally but obviously he is private. What do you suggest? I feel I am at a loss.
> 
> I would check online to see if there is a way to lower your FSH. I went to the specialist in my Insurance group and he said that I was on the downslide towards Meno and that I couldn't get pregnant! Guess what I'm pregnant. I know that some clinics have payment plans that might be agreeable to your budget. I would check it out. There are several ladies who are 45 and doing it naturally. Two years ago when I went to OBGYN, I was 41 and I told him I know that I getting too old to have a baby and he said nonsense, I just delivered a healthy baby to a 45 year old. He delt with women who were over 40. Chin up girl and start looking at some possibilities... Good luck!:flower:Click to expand...

First of all, thanks to all for replying. :hugs:

JennJen - thinking of you. xx


Garnet - I didn't realise there were clinic with payment plans, that is something I never thought of! Could you PM me some details?

I am going to look into lowering my FSH, I know stress, diet, exercise are all factors. I have just finished my period and it is time again to use my ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and see if I ovulate this month! 

I have been suffering from anxiety the past year, I am on medication, I also go to counselling which has been so helpful. I am doing really well, but this has really hit me hard and I need to make sure that the anxiety doesn't come back, as that is really horrible.


----------



## Miss_C

Hi everyone just a quick fly by again, last day of training tomorrow - phew my head is going to explode I think!!

9dpo and a bit of a dip today - please please shoot up tomorrow!! Had a weird niggly pinchy type cramp today in a very specific spot, mainly the left but every now and then the right. Yesterday normal afy type cramps but nothing to write home about as such. All we can do is wait!!

JenJen wish I had time to write more but hugs hugs hun.

Heavenly welcome and good luck! Just on the CBFM this won't tell you if you have ovulated it will only tell you you geared up to pop a follicle, are you temping to confirm O? Do you have cd21 bloods scheduled cos that is only the really true indicator.


----------



## Jennjenn

Reb S said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> I hadn't been on this thread long before I got my BFP. But I've been TTC for 10+ months.
> 
> At this point I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon . In addition I've scheduled a tubal ligation as my TTC journey has come to an end. The stats for pregnancy and m/c rates for 41-42 are depressing to say the least. Since I fall in this range, this is the best choice for me and my family. In all regards, I count myself to be extremely lucky to have 2 wonderful daughters and a loving husband.
> 
> By no means was this decision easy. Way back in 2010 I gave myself until September 2011 to get pregnant. Since things have ended this way I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and wish each of you the best of luck! I've enjoyed reading your posts and getting to know each of you just a little bit along the way! I don't plan to participate regularly on this board but I'll be around for the next couple of weeks to cheer you on! Good luck everyone.
> 
> We tend to forget that happiness doesn't come as a result of getting something we don't have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have ~ Frederick Keonig.
> 
> Dear Jennjenn,
> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and admire you hugely for your brave decision. I hope that all goes well for your operation and lots of hugs xClick to expand...

Thanks Reb! So much thought and internal discussion went into this! I really plan out everything in my head - my DH thinks I'm crazy half the time! But with a career and 2 kids, it is the right decision for us. I'm just grateful to have met some truly wonderful ladies!


----------



## Spoomie

Jennjenn said:


> I hadn't been on this thread long before I got my BFP. But I've been TTC for 10+ months.
> 
> At this point I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon . In addition I've scheduled a tubal ligation as my TTC journey has come to an end. The stats for pregnancy and m/c rates for 41-42 are depressing to say the least. Since I fall in this range, this is the best choice for me and my family. In all regards, I count myself to be extremely lucky to have 2 wonderful daughters and a loving husband.
> 
> By no means was this decision easy. Way back in 2010 I gave myself until September 2011 to get pregnant. Since things have ended this way I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and wish each of you the best of luck! I've enjoyed reading your posts and getting to know each of you just a little bit along the way! I don't plan to participate regularly on this board but I'll be around for the next couple of weeks to cheer you on! Good luck everyone.
> 
> We tend to forget that happiness doesn't come as a result of getting something we don't have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have ~ Frederick Keonig.

Jennjenn

So sorry for your loss, 10 weeks must've felt as though you were almost there. A brave decision to close the door completely, I admire you and I hope it gives you peace. Hang on to the joy that your family brings you. As we all know, the stats of natural conception are now frighteningly against us, almost everyone we encounter seems to feel the need to point it out but some people have to carry on regardless of this as the prize still drives us on through the pain and disappointment and this site gives us camaraderie when the rest of the world is telling us that it is highly unlikely to near impossible. I am glad for you that you have found the courage to bring your journey to an end. :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Miss_C said:


> Heavenly welcome and good luck! Just on the CBFM this won't tell you if you have ovulated it will only tell you you geared up to pop a follicle, are you temping to confirm O? Do you have cd21 bloods scheduled cos that is only the really true indicator.

I haven't temped before, I thought the CBFM would be enough but I need to do everything and anything I can now so I will get a thermometer. Thank you. xx


----------



## Garnet

heavenly said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I need some advice. Not having a good day. :nope:
> 
> I am 45, been TTC for 4 years (OH is 35). He had a test 2 years ago and everything was fine, I had a blood test 2 years ago and my FSH was 7.4, a very good level and everything else was fine. Doc said I was in extremely good nic for my age. I use the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and I do ovulate most months.
> 
> 2 years on, my GP just wants me to accept it's never going to happen because of my age. I wanted to have more tests but it's obvious she won't refer me because of my age as she said I would have to pay. But she said she feels I would be wasting my money as it's probably down to my age. Probably? I would like to know if there is something I can do! I feel like society just chucks you on the scrap heap when you get to a certain age. I have no children.
> 
> I then had another blood test a couple of weeks ago, which says FSH 17.0 now! That has really depressed me. :nope:My oestradiol level is normal.
> 
> I know my only option is going private but we can't afford IVF treatment, we may be able to stretch to a couple of tests and a couple of consultations, which would be better than nothing. I need to feel I have done all I can. My friend recommends a really good fertility specialist locally but obviously he is private. What do you suggest? I feel I am at a loss.
> 
> I would check online to see if there is a way to lower your FSH. I went to the specialist in my Insurance group and he said that I was on the downslide towards Meno and that I couldn't get pregnant! Guess what I'm pregnant. I know that some clinics have payment plans that might be agreeable to your budget. I would check it out. There are several ladies who are 45 and doing it naturally. Two years ago when I went to OBGYN, I was 41 and I told him I know that I getting too old to have a baby and he said nonsense, I just delivered a healthy baby to a 45 year old. He delt with women who were over 40. Chin up girl and start looking at some possibilities... Good luck!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, thanks to all for replying. :hugs:
> 
> JennJen - thinking of you. xx
> 
> 
> Garnet - I didn't realise there were clinic with payment plans, that is something I never thought of! Could you PM me some details?
> 
> I am going to look into lowering my FSH, I know stress, diet, exercise are all factors. I have just finished my period and it is time again to use my ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and see if I ovulate this month!
> 
> I have been suffering from anxiety the past year, I am on medication, I also go to counselling which has been so helpful. I am doing really well, but this has really hit me hard and I need to make sure that the anxiety doesn't come back, as that is really horrible.Click to expand...

You have to call your local fertility clinic but when I was looking at IVF some of the clinics had financing plans for IVF. Good luck...


----------



## Garnet

Jennjenn said:


> Elizabeth - I've been stalking your journal and I am so excited for you! The RE that I saw in Nov recommended IVF whihc neither DH or I wanted to spend that kind of $$ when we already have 2 that need to go to college. So I am really happy for you and I wish you all the best of luck this Friday!
> 
> Thanks for all your support as well! I can't wait to read what happens next!

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## samiam

Jenn: Sorry for your loss.

Garnet: CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Spoomie

heavenly said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly welcome and good luck! Just on the CBFM this won't tell you if you have ovulated it will only tell you you geared up to pop a follicle, are you temping to confirm O? Do you have cd21 bloods scheduled cos that is only the really true indicator.
> 
> I haven't temped before, I thought the CBFM would be enough but I need to do everything and anything I can now so I will get a thermometer. Thank you. xxClick to expand...

Hi heavenly

Miss C is right, you need to temp as well to be sure you are ovulating. The CBFM will tell you when oestrogen and LH are rising (which are the hormones that surge prior to ovulation) but only the temp rise will confirm that it actually took place. Thermometers are really cheap. The key things are to set your alarm so that you take it at the same time every morning, to take it before moving around, speaking, drinking etc and to take it after 3 hours continuous sleep but Google 'how to chart BBT' for a more in depth guide. I'm sure you will read, and I'm afraid to say that vaginal temping gives more accurate results!


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, bugger, bugger, BUGGER :growlmad: I'd like to see your temp shoot back up again tomorrow please!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Sam, bugger, bugger, BUGGER :growlmad: I'd like to see your temp shoot back up again tomorrow please!

I think it will. I don't have any AF signs AT all. So I don't think I'm anywhere near out. Not yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Shelley71

Good luck Elizabeth, Sam and Miss C!

Glowie - that is an beautiful bump there lady!

AFM: I have no news; I haven't been called about my results yet. I went in last Thursday, so I was hoping to hear today. Hopefully, it'll be tomorrow. I just need an answer at this point.


----------



## Garnet

Shelley71 said:


> Good luck Elizabeth, Sam and Miss C!
> 
> Glowie - that is an beautiful bump there lady!
> 
> AFM: I have no news; I haven't been called about my results yet. I went in last Thursday, so I was hoping to hear today. Hopefully, it'll be tomorrow. I just need an answer at this point.

Waiting for answers are a pain. Hopefully you will hear soon and good news at that!!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

amommy said:


> so sorry jennjenn, that is a hard reality to come to. My entire journey in life has been having a family, I did not finish college, nor have a career, I was a stay at home mom, and have devoted my entire life to my kids.
> 
> When the time came for my age to catch up to me, it hit me like a ton of bricks when I realized a huge chapter in my life, the only one I had really known had come to an end..
> 
> I hope you find happiness in your life and it already sounds like you have a positive attitude about your 2 blessings and your husband. Good luck to you.
> 
> 
> As for me, I realize I am the oldest person on this site, and most of the women here trying are the same age as my son. This last cycle, knowing I got a positive, then having my AF a day later, at 7 dpo was a bit shocking. I know it is still a slimly possible chance of me even carrying a baby past conception. and I still long to try one more time BUT.. I have almost completed my bachelors degree and am trying to begin a new chapter in my life.
> 
> I hope I can continue on with my path, enjoy my wonderful kids and learn to have different aspirations!
> Thanks for listening

Good luck Amommy! Congrats on you BA degree!!


----------



## Miss_C

am I seeing something - is there a trace on the bottom one do I have line eyes from squinting too much!! I don't know how to inverse colours or saturate etc

https://i56.tinypic.com/14nzjau.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> am I seeing something - is there a trace on the bottom one do I have line eyes from squinting too much!! I don't know how to inverse colours or saturate etc
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/14nzjau.jpg

Miss C I see it on the bottom one too....do you have a FRER? OMG... getting excited for you!


----------



## pdmcd17

I see a light line on the bottom one!!!!!
Test again


----------



## Reb S

I see it!!!!


----------



## samiam

Well, I dunno. Temp went back up a bit, but I just don't feel pregnant. Symptoms are mostly gone, other than a stuffy nose and a headache and I tested and got a :bfn:. I think we missed the huevo by a day. :(


----------



## LLbean

Sam....hang in there!!! You are not out yet


----------



## greens

Do you BD more then what is on your chart samiam?
Having had a look looks a little sparse leading up to OV to be able to catch it if it arrives early of say even late. Though this month you were the day before which is good I gather :)
I sort of follow the sperm meets egg plan, but also more dotted around early/mid/end of month as have been caught out with early and late OVs. Plus takes the pressure off performing at a given time.


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, did you say it went up a BIT? When converted to celsius, which is all I understand, this looks like a pretty big jump to me. Negative test is not great news, but last month when I was in same situation scoured FFFFF (as one does) and found loads, I mean loads of charts where a negative one day is followed by a positive the next day. Hang in there sweetie :hugs: :hugs: 

Twinny, oh my gosh, I am holding my breath for you my darling xxxxxx

Shelley, thinking of you and praying all works out well :hugs:

AFM, off for my first acupuncture session tomorrow am, so hope to be chilled and floating thereafter. Have also been for 2 runs this week, trying to keep it as gentle as is possible for an OCD, competitive former 'contender'!!! Planning to run it by the acupuncturist that GENTLE might be ok???


----------



## Reb S

Miss C and Sam, FX for you both, this has to be a lucky month xxx


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Sam, did you say it went up a BIT? When converted to celsius, which is all I understand, this looks like a pretty big jump to me. Negative test is not great news, but last month when I was in same situation scoured FFFFF (as one does) and found loads, I mean loads of charts where a negative one day is followed by a positive the next day. Hang in there sweetie :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Twinny, oh my gosh, I am holding my breath for you my darling xxxxxx
> 
> Shelley, thinking of you and praying all works out well :hugs:
> 
> AFM, off for my first acupuncture session tomorrow am, so hope to be chilled and floating thereafter. Have also been for 2 runs this week, trying to keep it as gentle as is possible for an OCD, competitive former 'contender'!!! Planning to run it by the acupuncturist that GENTLE might be ok???

Good luck with acupuncturist!!:thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

this morning stick looks whiter than yesterday I think it may have been a dodgy one. My temps whilst still well above the cover line don't indicate anything is going on apart from maybe dropping off :-(


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> this morning stick looks whiter than yesterday I think it may have been a dodgy one. My temps whilst still well above the cover line don't indicate anything is going on apart from maybe dropping off :-(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Well, bummer Miss C, because I saw it on that bottom one too. Maybe give it another day or two? I'm crossing my fingers!

Sam, hang in there!

AFM: I called them today but they don't have any results; said it could take a bit longer for these. So, I'm still waiting........


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Miss C


----------



## Miss_C

i am shitting myself - i think it might be real - absolutely terrified now

[IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/1tjuw5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Miss C that is def for real!!!! Congrats - and I take away the last hugs and give them back in a different manner iykwim :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amommy

Miss_C said:


> i am shitting myself - i think it might be real - absolutely terrified now
> 
> [IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/1tjuw5.jpg[/IMG]

whoa look at that line! Congrats hun!


----------



## Miss_C

here's a better pic, I was shaking too much before, hubby took this one please excuse the coffee ring on the paper. It's definitely there, it's got colour, and I am so scared. 12dpo

https://i55.tinypic.com/245k6tk.jpg


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> here's a better pic, I was shaking too much before, hubby took this one please excuse the coffee ring on the paper. It's definitely there, it's got colour, and I am so scared. 12dpo
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/245k6tk.jpg

Go Twinny, so happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: And go Ziggy, cling on for all you're worth :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C!!!!! That is an awesome line for 12dpo!!! I am so pleased for you now please try not to stress and ENJOY the feeling!!! Xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG congratulations, that is definatley for real, no mistaking it. I know it's so hard but just try to chill now and get the next week or so over with and try to believe that this one is for keeps.


----------



## Miss_C

I didn't trust the lines as I have read so much about dodgy FRER's of late so hubby bought a digi. It's official Ziggy is on his or her way back.

https://i56.tinypic.com/10oicn7.jpg

I am NOT leaving you ladies, I need some bump buddies.

This month I did Maca as did hubby, I had the HSG, 100mg of clomid, acupuncture, preseed and bonked like bunny's. I also think the fact that the lovely Sam went to the trouble of sending me some instead cups and the mail service took their time delivering them and they arrived at 3dpo also mean I was gonna be knocked up ahead of them!!

Off to read my psychic predictions again but I am pretty sure 4 out of 5 are right!!!

Ziggy please stick and stay and let me hold you in my arms this time, we are so ready for you little one, our hearts have so much love to give and your big brother needs his playmate!


----------



## Reb S

OMG :holly::holly::holly: SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!
Stay with us, Ziggy xx


----------



## Glowstar

What a beautiful sight that digi is!!!


----------



## greens

congratulatons, I hope this goes smoothly for you :)


----------



## Morgans19

Hi Girls, I am still here, been lurking this past month. I do read your posts though. Wow Miss C - congrats, everything crossed for you.

AFM - AF due today but so far, so good, dont feel crap, in fact havent felt anything this month, no sore boobs, no ailments - so god knows........think I just sympton spot so this month thought nope wont even try to think about it! Easier said than done. I havent tested at all either. Gonna hang off another couple of days and see if she shows up. 

Anyhow just wanted to pop back and say HELLO x


----------



## Reb S

Hmm, Morgans - if she doesn't show, TEST! Your chart looks lovely x


----------



## LLbean

MISS C!!!

I told you to get a FRER YEY!!!

https://glitterimage.info/graphics/image/congratulations-47-95334.gif

Welcome back Ziggy!!!!!


----------



## Garnet

Miss_C said:


> I didn't trust the lines as I have read so much about dodgy FRER's of late so hubby bought a digi. It's official Ziggy is on his or her way back.
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/10oicn7.jpg
> 
> I am NOT leaving you ladies, I need some bump buddies.
> 
> This month I did Maca as did hubby, I had the HSG, 100mg of clomid, acupuncture, preseed and bonked like bunny's. I also think the fact that the lovely Sam went to the trouble of sending me some instead cups and the mail service took their time delivering them and they arrived at 3dpo also mean I was gonna be knocked up ahead of them!!
> 
> Off to read my psychic predictions again but I am pretty sure 4 out of 5 are right!!!
> 
> Ziggy please stick and stay and let me hold you in my arms this time, we are so ready for you little one, our hearts have so much love to give and your big brother needs his playmate!


Yes, digis are way more sensitive! Congrats. :flower::flower:


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats mrs c
Fabulous news
Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Miss_C your message to Ziggy made me cry. Please stick for your Mummy Ziggy. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## maryanne67

:happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin:Big congratulations miss_c and lots of :dust: for a happy n healthy 9 months x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Miss C, I am sure Ziggy is digging in for the long haul. I couldn't be happier for you.

Jennjenn, sorry to hear.

Spoomie, it isn't over until it's over. Keeping positive thoughts.

As for me, I still feel a little hesitant to post but I haven't being doing much more than reading and get off the computer most days. My last appointment was Wednesday and the midwife says we are a "stretchy 2 cm" dilated and 50-70% effaced. Nothing happening yet, thankfully as my doctor is only headed back from Italy today. I expect it will be very soon though, before my next appointment on Friday. I will keep you post as best I can but don't expect to be taking my computer to the hospital with me.


----------



## Spoomie

ciarhwyfar said:


> Miss C, I am sure Ziggy is digging in for the long haul. I couldn't be happier for you.
> 
> Jennjenn, sorry to hear.
> 
> Spoomie, it isn't over until it's over. Keeping positive thoughts.
> 
> As for me, I still feel a little hesitant to post but I haven't being doing much more than reading and get off the computer most days. My last appointment was Wednesday and the midwife says we are a "stretchy 2 cm" dilated and 50-70% effaced. Nothing happening yet, thankfully as my doctor is only headed back from Italy today. I expect it will be very soon though, before my next appointment on Friday. I will keep you post as best I can but don't expect to be taking my computer to the hospital with me.

??? Not sure this is meant for me, though I do appreciate your positive thoughts??!! Good luck with the delivery Ciarhwyfar, thinking of you


----------



## samiam

As I've said on FB, CONGRATS MISS C!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Nothing new here. Still high temps, but no symptoms of anything.


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> As I've said on FB, CONGRATS MISS C!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> Nothing new here. Still high temps, but no symptoms of anything.

did you test yet?


----------



## pdmcd17

Afternoon ladies nothing like a lazy Sunday!
Af is suppose to come tomorrow, I have some of my normal pms signs but they can also be p symp. I was unbelievably weepy watching the new dr who it wasn't even that sad. If this is a new pms symp I'm not liking it

I'm hoping af stays away- but I'm sure she'll rear her ugly head tomorrow


----------



## samiam

LLbean said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> As I've said on FB, CONGRATS MISS C!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> Nothing new here. Still high temps, but no symptoms of anything.
> 
> did you test yet?Click to expand...

I had a BFN a few days ago. Not planning to test again until FFF suggests, which is Weds. After all, before the last mc, I was having 16 day luteal phases, so I'm not late yet and, actually, based on vag temps, I think I'm a day earlier than FFF thinks, so 12dpo instead of 13. But I don't feel knocked up. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> As I've said on FB, CONGRATS MISS C!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> Nothing new here. Still high temps, but no symptoms of anything.
> 
> did you test yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a BFN a few days ago. Not planning to test again until FFF suggests, which is Weds. After all, before the last mc, I was having 16 day luteal phases, so I'm not late yet and, actually, based on vag temps, I think I'm a day earlier than FFF thinks, so 12dpo instead of 13. But I don't feel knocked up. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Congratulations Miss C this is awesome news and I'm over the moon for you. :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

pdmcd17 said:


> Afternoon ladies nothing like a lazy Sunday!
> Af is suppose to come tomorrow, I have some of my normal pms signs but they can also be p symp. I was unbelievably weepy watching the new dr who it wasn't even that sad. If this is a new pms symp I'm not liking it
> 
> I'm hoping af stays away- but I'm sure she'll rear her ugly head tomorrow

Pdmcd17 - I was weeping watching the Dr Who as well - and even my OH got a bit teared up!!! So it may well not be PMS...as I haven't even O'd yet!

Cianrdrljaldfjfwfar - Very good luck for the next few days and hoping all goes smoothly - I bet you can't wait to hold your LO in your arms. Post a piccy as soon as you can x

FX still for Sam and Morgans and pdmcd x

AFM - bonk time! x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> pdmcd17 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies nothing like a lazy Sunday!
> Af is suppose to come tomorrow, I have some of my normal pms signs but they can also be p symp. I was unbelievably weepy watching the new dr who it wasn't even that sad. If this is a new pms symp I'm not liking it
> 
> I'm hoping af stays away- but I'm sure she'll rear her ugly head tomorrow
> 
> Pdmcd17 - I was weeping watching the Dr Who as well - and even my OH got a bit teared up!!! So it may well not be PMS...as I haven't even O'd yet!
> 
> Cianrdrljaldfjfwfar - Very good luck for the next few days and hoping all goes smoothly - I bet you can't wait to hold your LO in your arms. Post a piccy as soon as you can x
> 
> FX still for Sam and Morgans and pdmcd x
> 
> AFM - bonk time! xClick to expand...

Hey Reb

Bonk time!!! :haha::haha: It seems I will be shadowing you again this month as I'm currently on cd10 and expecting the CBFM to go high tomorrow. Let the games begin....:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Bonk away ladies! Good luck! Need some friends in the 35 and over pregnancy thread!


----------



## Garnet

pdmcd17 said:


> Afternoon ladies nothing like a lazy Sunday!
> Af is suppose to come tomorrow, I have some of my normal pms signs but they can also be p symp. I was unbelievably weepy watching the new dr who it wasn't even that sad. If this is a new pms symp I'm not liking it
> 
> I'm hoping af stays away- but I'm sure she'll rear her ugly head tomorrow

I get very weepy when I get pregnant! I cry no stupid reason! Hormones! Good luck!!:flower:


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb Im glad im not alone in crying at dr who, lol my oh thought i was loopy

I noticed something weird today i have noticable small viens on my aerolla's I dont think I have ever noticed them before. Im also been quesy off and on all day. not sure what to think. Either Im sick or possibly? 

Im due for af tomorrow isn't here in the morning i will test with an ic but i will hold off on using my clear blue till thurs which would be cycle day 28 and the longest my cycle has been.


----------



## samiam

Good Luck PD! :dust:


----------



## amommy

Congrats Mrs C.. so exciting and such wonderful lines!! 

Hope all those ladies waiting for BFP soon see a dark line!! 

I am CD 7 today, not much going on LOL


----------



## Reb S

FX pdmcd17 x


----------



## Miss_C

freaking out slightly here cos doc pee test was negative but going for bloods in the morning - just did another ic and there is a non squinty line but still feint, will do frer in the morning as well - please don't let this be a chemical


----------



## Butterfly67

Miss C i have heard of a few people that have had a neg test at the doc's even after a few days of +'s at home and they still had a valid pg - don't know what the docs are testing with :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

doctor's tests are rubbish when it's so early, don't panic just yet.


----------



## Glowstar

Pretty sure most Drs in the UK don't even do urine tests anymore, I know mine don't. When I had DD 16 years ago my urine test came back negative Too that was after a +hpt. Try not to worry. IC's take ages to get good lines even though they say they are 10miu. Makes you think with being so sensitive the line should get darker quickly, again not the case. I got better darker lines on bog standard supermarket tests of higher sensitivity. Also got best lines between 6-8pm. Xxxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Mrs C fxd cross could just be a bad IC. When you see your dr get bloods done both the qualitative and quanatitive. :hugs:


AFM BFN on my ic symptoms still unchanged hopefully af stays away and i will keep testing with my ic's till thurs then use my good test.


----------



## pdmcd17

well i guess i spoke to soon
i just went to the bathroom and i noticed a spot so i guess she will be her full force later today.
also this morning i did notice the viens were gone
maybe this cycle will be it - however im begining to loose hope and just want to tell him to go get snipped.


----------



## samiam

Hang in there Miss C!!

PD: Sorry. :hugs:

AFM: Another temp increase and another BFN. Sigh. What is with this cycle?


----------



## pdmcd17

I think I'm done ttc
I can't do this anymore the disappointment of bfn or af arriving
Feeling like a failure every month
Im gonna just stop ttc for a while and see if I want to continue - I was only gonna ttc till march

I even suggested to my oh to make an appointment to get snipped today - I don't think I can take the emotional toll anymore

You ladies have been supportive and amazing I wish you all success with ttc


----------



## Butterfly67

pdmcd17 said:


> I think I'm done ttc
> I can't do this anymore the disappointment of bfn or af arriving
> Feeling like a failure every month
> Im gonna just stop ttc for a while and see if I want to continue - I was only gonna ttc till march
> 
> I even suggested to my oh to make an appointment to get snipped today - I don't think I can take the emotional toll anymore
> 
> You ladies have been supportive and amazing I wish you all success with ttc

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

pdmcd17 said:


> I think I'm done ttc
> I can't do this anymore the disappointment of bfn or af arriving
> Feeling like a failure every month
> Im gonna just stop ttc for a while and see if I want to continue - I was only gonna ttc till march
> 
> I even suggested to my oh to make an appointment to get snipped today - I don't think I can take the emotional toll anymore
> 
> You ladies have been supportive and amazing I wish you all success with ttc

Pdmc - I'm so sorry - please don't rush off and close all the doors just because you're disappointed. Give it a bit of time and have a good think and chat with your OH. I guess only you know when it really is time to give up, but don't do anything you might regret later. Lots of hugs, have a glass of wine and be good to yourself xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sam - FFFFFF still says wait two more days to test, so WAIT! FX for you x

Miss C - please don't worry, it won't help anything. You had a really good line and a digi, so all the signs are good xx


----------



## Spoomie

Evening ladies

Pd, I'm so sorry. Hang in there and never, ever decide that the journey is over on cd1, it's the least rational day of the month. We can all empathise with you on the draining feeling of yet another failed month and know how soul destroying it is. Take a few days to see how you feel once the clouds start to lift and reassess then. Sending you big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Twinny, you are NOT to worry about this! Like Glowie, I had a similar experience on my first pregnancy some years ago. I had 3 +hpts and 2 negatives with the GP, who eventually, at 9 weeks sent me for a scan to confirm because his tests kept coming back negative. Although I later went on to mc, I saw a bouncing baby tucked up there for sure, so try to ignore the negative results for now and focus on how immense your relief will be when Dr's test catches up with yours :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sam, I am hoping and praying for all to be well with you, your chart looks so good. HOWEVER.......as Reb and I both learnt (again!) to our cost last month, the crash is harder to deal with when you've had a great looking chart preceding af, so please, please guard your fragile heart. Crossing (almost, cd11!!!) everything for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Reb, thank you xxx


----------



## Garnet

pdmcd17 said:


> I think I'm done ttc
> I can't do this anymore the disappointment of bfn or af arriving
> Feeling like a failure every month
> Im gonna just stop ttc for a while and see if I want to continue - I was only gonna ttc till march
> 
> I even suggested to my oh to make an appointment to get snipped today - I don't think I can take the emotional toll anymore
> 
> You ladies have been supportive and amazing I wish you all success with ttc

:flower:


----------



## pip7890

:hug: pdmcd17

Take a little time to think things through. We're here if you need to talk, or message me on FB.

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

pdmcd17 said:


> I think I'm done ttc
> I can't do this anymore the disappointment of bfn or af arriving
> Feeling like a failure every month
> Im gonna just stop ttc for a while and see if I want to continue - I was only gonna ttc till march
> 
> I even suggested to my oh to make an appointment to get snipped today - I don't think I can take the emotional toll anymore
> 
> You ladies have been supportive and amazing I wish you all success with ttc

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, looks like you are in to the hell that is the 2ww. Still high on cbfm, but hope to join you in a day or so xx

Sam, hope you're doing ok and would just love to see it go back up again tomorrow :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx

AFM, must say that I feel soooo much better since my acupuncture. Maybe it's real or maybe it's psychosomatic or maybe it's just because I am in that hopeful phase of the month when ovulation is imminent, but I feel more content with my lot than I have for a while (crash and burn will be huge in 2 weeks time if it's only the latter!!!) :haha:


----------



## Miss_C

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revyxhTvK.png

Sam not sure if this works but I overlaid our charts - very very similar!! When are you testing?

well I have to wait until THURSDAY for the qualitive (sp?) blood test doc had not ordered the quantative like I told him he needed to do. Nor was there a rush put on it etc. Called the clinic that was our next step and the nurse was wonderful and wondered if she should overide and send a test in on behalf of my FS. I felt bad and said please don't put yourself in a position. Dr Kasan is back from hols next week I am sure a week won't make a huge amount of difference will it. She really wanted the quantative test done a) to check the doubling and b) it may give us an indicator if thee is more than one in there. I thought I only had 2 follicles that would defintely go and maybe a 3rd and she says to me no there were 3 that could definitely go and a 4th that may!!!!

Does anyone know what the earliest anything can be seen on an ultrasound, even if it's just to say how many are in there! 

Oh gosh what a fricken roller coaster. Still not excited really which effin well sucks but after a loss I wonder at what point you feel you can breathe out. I want to be overjoyed and instead I am just terrified. This will definitely be my last pregnancy whatever the outcome so I want to enjoy every moment of it. Including hubby laughing at me at 1:20am when I was throwing up! Never had that with Jake or Ziggy's first attempt!

Sorry to whinge this is last thing ttcers want to hear, I will hold back in future, I know you love me and I love you all back, just wanted to let you know where we are at and will update next week when we know more.

I'm not going anywhere though, I am still gonna stalk and post you all!!

Spoomie my darling twinny, I really think the acupuncture made a huge diff for me. My period was so very normal and healthy and I was relaxed and calm and I am sure that helped. The maca also made me feel more energised.

Reb - welcome to hell!!!  May it go fast for you

PD hugs hugs hugs sweetheart. We are all here if you want to talk anything/ everything through


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revyxhTvK.png
> 
> Sam not sure if this works but I overlaid our charts - very very similar!! When are you testing?
> 
> well I have to wait until THURSDAY for the qualitive (sp?) blood test doc had not ordered the quantative like I told him he needed to do. Nor was there a rush put on it etc. Called the clinic that was our next step and the nurse was wonderful and wondered if she should overide and send a test in on behalf of my FS. I felt bad and said please don't put yourself in a position. Dr Kasan is back from hols next week I am sure a week won't make a huge amount of difference will it. She really wanted the quantative test done a) to check the doubling and b) it may give us an indicator if thee is more than one in there. I thought I only had 2 follicles that would defintely go and maybe a 3rd and she says to me no there were 3 that could definitely go and a 4th that may!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what the earliest anything can be seen on an ultrasound, even if it's just to say how many are in there!
> 
> Oh gosh what a fricken roller coaster. Still not excited really which effin well sucks but after a loss I wonder at what point you feel you can breathe out. I want to be overjoyed and instead I am just terrified. This will definitely be my last pregnancy whatever the outcome so I want to enjoy every moment of it. Including hubby laughing at me at 1:20am when I was throwing up! Never had that with Jake or Ziggy's first attempt!
> 
> Sorry to whinge this is last thing ttcers want to hear, I will hold back in future, I know you love me and I love you all back, just wanted to let you know where we are at and will update next week when we know more.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere though, I am still gonna stalk and post you all!!
> 
> Spoomie my darling twinny, I really think the acupuncture made a huge diff for me. My period was so very normal and healthy and I was relaxed and calm and I am sure that helped. The maca also made me feel more energised.
> 
> Reb - welcome to hell!!!  May it go fast for you
> 
> PD hugs hugs hugs sweetheart. We are all here if you want to talk anything/ everything through

I was told 6 weeks is the earliest


----------



## maryanne67

keeping everything crossed for you miss_c and know exactly how you feel about not being excited, i am at the same week this week as i had my mc in my last pregnancy so am worrying more this week and do wonder when/if i will ever get excited, but we have to be hopefull of a good outcome for us all, i am going to book a private scan for next week as nhs is useless in the uk, sending u lots of sticky :dust: and pma x

for every1 else fx`d for a good outcome this month x


----------



## truly_blessed

congratulations MaryAnne! I couldn't get excited until about 16 weeks with this one after my mmc and even now I'm still holding off buying too much until we get past the 24 weeks. I think with each scan it gets more and more real and then when you see your bump growing and feel the kicks it's all a bit surreal. good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Maryanne - why not invest in a doppler? It's been my godsend! I got a BT200 with LCD off Ebay for £28. I managed to pick up baby's heartbeat from exactly 9 weeks and found it everyday since. 

Miss C - the very earliest you would prob be able to see anything on a scan would be at least 6 weeks. At 5 weeks I had an empty sac and at 7 weeks a baby (blob) with a hearbeat. So I wouldn't push for one too soon as you might end up more worried.
I'll be honest and say the fear/worry never really leaves. I have been an emotional wreck the last couple of months :wacko: I spent a lot of time sleeping days away to make time go faster :blush:

Sending you loads of sticky vibes :hugs:

I'm a plum today :happydance:


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, I think it has to be 5+ weeks. Like Glowie said, it only shows an empty sac at best before then and that has the opposite effect, causing anxiety instead of easing your worries. Re: relaxation, I believe that suffering a loss robs you of so much joy in pregnancy because the innocence is gone, and fear looms large. However, it is a big milestone to pass the date of your latest mc (if that makes sense?) Previously my latest loss had been 10 weeks, so every subsequent pregnancy I relaxed a little after that. Now, having suffered a 12 week loss I would be very nervous until that date had passed and then relax a little thereafter. Having said that, we all know to our cost how difficult it is even to get pregnant now, so, having achieved that, please try to enjoy and savour the fact that Ziggy is with you NOW. Guard your heart by all means (who am I kidding, it's way too late for that!) but believe that he will be strong enough to complete his journey this time :hugs:


----------



## beetle

Huge congrats Miss C and Maryanne! Wishing you both a very sticky pregnancy. I completely understand how you feel about not being able to completely celebrate due to previous MC and even though I've passed where I was with my last miscarriage its 2nd nature to worry. Either because you haven't got symptoms or because you have symptoms and you worry whether they are normal! I think the suggestion of a doppler is a fantastic idea at least its a way of reassurance until the 12 week scan! Good luck to you both! x


----------



## samiam

Another temp drop and another BFN. That's me out for this cycle, then. :(


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Another temp drop and another BFN. That's me out for this cycle, then. :(

Bless you Sam :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate FFFFF and the way she leads you on, when this journey is over, SHE is one who I certainly won't miss. Onwards and upwards; you've done it before and you will do it again xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Sam hugs honey - I posted to you on FB.

My bloods are in - 39 - so I am pregnant but have no idea if that is a good number or not - stupid doc not ordering the quantative grrrrrrr


----------



## Butterfly67

samiam said:


> Another temp drop and another BFN. That's me out for this cycle, then. :(

I'll join you Sam :hugs::hugs: ... on to planning for next cycle :nope:


----------



## amommy

Miss C unfortunately you can't tell much by one number except that you are pregnant.. that is def pg hon! I'm sorry the docs are stupid!


----------



## samiam

:hugs: So sorry butterfly.

The hag must be truly on her way because I am super weepy. :cry: Horrid. Just fucking horrid.


----------



## Glowstar

sorry Sam xx

Miss c - def pregnant but one number means nothing!!! Now don't go googling like mad....although I know you will!!


----------



## Butterfly67

samiam said:


> :hugs: So sorry butterfly.
> 
> The hag must be truly on her way because I am super weepy. :cry: Horrid. Just fucking horrid.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: treat yourself to something nice Sam - I have a bottle of wine chilling in the fridge - I pretty much stopped drinking when I started to ttc but now I think what the heck!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hello! Can I join in here? Have posted elsewhere on the forum but only joined 2 days ago. I'm Kerry, 39 for one more month and then it's the big 4-0. TTC #1. I was diagnosed with breast cancer 2 years ago and came off all medication in April to prepare for us trying for a babe - the meds I was on stop periods and give lovely menopausal symptoms - lordy. I was relieved as hell to come off them. Anyway, back in Jan this year I was told I might have left it too late and that the meds might have made me menopausal or at the least infertile, which was devastating. BUT good ol' AF showed up a month after coming off meds in May so I am hopeful but not yet had any medical tests to see if I can conceive. I'm having a breast recon in October so want to get down to the business of trying after that but if I did get a :bfp: the op could be put on hold. I'm armed with a CBFM as I'm trying to get a handle on my cycle since it's returned and seems to have settled into a 27 day pattern. Oh, and just to make things more frustrating I work as a sonographer. And the bulk of my work is in obs and gyn :help:. Which is pants. 
It's lovely to be here!


----------



## Miss_C

evening all - Sammy more hugs sweetheart. Butterfly hugs to you too. Welcome keekeesaurus - wonderful wonderful group of ladies here, best support network in the world.

Of course I have been googling but thank heavens for the nurse at the clinic we were due to go next month for iui. She has been great. She said if we assumed my numbers were doubling then I am spot on for what they would expect ie they look for 80 at 16 dpo and being 39 at 14 dpo is a good number. Made sure I understood the doubling thing but it did ease my mind that the initial number was a good one. Now roll on Monday morning when I can call FS and see where to go from here.


----------



## LLbean

Sam I am sending you hugs and hoping the witch stays away!!!! The bumpeteers need you!


----------



## Glowstar

OMG!! Did I miss something Eli!!!


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> OMG!! Did I miss something Eli!!!

hehehe not oficial yet...waiting for blood work on Monday :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

Glowstar said:


> OMG!! Did I miss something Eli!!!

Facebook Glowie come see beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! Did I miss something Eli!!!
> 
> hehehe not oficial yet...waiting for blood work on Monday :winkwink:Click to expand...

Crossing it all for you LL x


----------



## Spoomie

keekeesaurus said:


> Hello! Can I join in here? Have posted elsewhere on the forum but only joined 2 days ago. I'm Kerry, 39 for one more month and then it's the big 4-0. TTC #1. I was diagnosed with breast cancer 2 years ago and came off all medication in April to prepare for us trying for a babe - the meds I was on stop periods and give lovely menopausal symptoms - lordy. I was relieved as hell to come off them. Anyway, back in Jan this year I was told I might have left it too late and that the meds might have made me menopausal or at the least infertile, which was devastating. BUT good ol' AF showed up a month after coming off meds in May so I am hopeful but not yet had any medical tests to see if I can conceive. I'm having a breast recon in October so want to get down to the business of trying after that but if I did get a :bfp: the op could be put on hold. I'm armed with a CBFM as I'm trying to get a handle on my cycle since it's returned and seems to have settled into a 27 day pattern. Oh, and just to make things more frustrating I work as a sonographer. And the bulk of my work is in obs and gyn :help:. Which is pants.
> It's lovely to be here!

Hi keekeesaurus

Welcome. So sorry for all your troubles, I hope you are clear now and ready to grab life with both hands. Such a hideous disease which took my oldest friend a year ago this weekend, HOWEVER, I also have a friend who is a survivor, successfully fought the illness, then reconstruction and now has a beautiful baby boy who is approaching his second birthday. I pray that will be you too :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Sam.....nothing much to say when you feel so ghastly except :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## LLbean

Oh Sam...just saw your chart...:nope:

:hugs::hug::hugs2:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Spoomie said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Can I join in here? Have posted elsewhere on the forum but only joined 2 days ago. I'm Kerry, 39 for one more month and then it's the big 4-0. TTC #1. I was diagnosed with breast cancer 2 years ago and came off all medication in April to prepare for us trying for a babe - the meds I was on stop periods and give lovely menopausal symptoms - lordy. I was relieved as hell to come off them. Anyway, back in Jan this year I was told I might have left it too late and that the meds might have made me menopausal or at the least infertile, which was devastating. BUT good ol' AF showed up a month after coming off meds in May so I am hopeful but not yet had any medical tests to see if I can conceive. I'm having a breast recon in October so want to get down to the business of trying after that but if I did get a :bfp: the op could be put on hold. I'm armed with a CBFM as I'm trying to get a handle on my cycle since it's returned and seems to have settled into a 27 day pattern. Oh, and just to make things more frustrating I work as a sonographer. And the bulk of my work is in obs and gyn :help:. Which is pants.
> It's lovely to be here!
> 
> Hi keekeesaurus
> 
> Welcome. So sorry for all your troubles, I hope you are clear now and ready to grab life with both hands. Such a hideous disease which took my oldest friend a year ago this weekend, HOWEVER, I also have a friend who is a survivor, successfully fought the illness, then reconstruction and now has a beautiful baby boy who is approaching his second birthday. I pray that will be you too :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much! So, so sorry to hear that you lost your friend, that's so sad...but inspired to hear about your BC survivor friend. That's brilliant! It's stories like that that keep me hoping.
:hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

I posted on the wrong post there.....soz!

I would love to join you guys......my story:

I am 40 and a half, OH is 41.....ttc my 2nd his 1st!

m/c Feb 09 & Aug 11.....temping and cbfm, 1st month of both!

Wish I wasn't here....in the nicest possible way obviously :hugs:

All of your stories are insipiring, I think I've had it easy compared. Hope you all get your :bfp: soon

GL & FX :dust: to you all xxxx


----------



## Spoomie

oorweeistyin said:


> I posted on the wrong post there.....soz!
> 
> I would love to join you guys......my story:
> 
> I am 40 and a half, OH is 41.....ttc my 2nd his 1st!
> 
> m/c Feb 09 & Aug 11.....temping and cbfm, 1st month of both!
> 
> Wish I wasn't here....in the nicest possible way obviously :hugs:
> 
> All of your stories are insipiring, I think I've had it easy compared. Hope you all get your :bfp: soon
> 
> GL & FX :dust: to you all xxxx


Hi there oor...(I won't even try the rest of it!), welcome. Totally understand, we all wish we had never met, but we are where we are and this circle certainly makes the trials and tribulations easier to bear, so stick with us. Sorry for your losses. Most of us here temp and many of us use cbfm so you can always get advice on charting here.


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome oor... and hello again keekee. It is good to see others on this thread, sometimes it feels like there are not so many over 40's on here :nope:

Hoping for :bfp:s for you ladies soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## oldbirdni

saw your thread on 35+ so thought i'd come say hello , about to start ttc again in Oct after a cornual ectopic in july , almost healed now and ready to go for no4 after a 16 year break x


----------



## Miss_C

negative digi and FRER today - it's all over - I have no words


----------



## keekeesaurus

Miss_C said:


> negative digi and FRER today - it's all over - I have no words

:hug:


----------



## keekeesaurus

oldbirdni said:


> saw your thread on 35+ so thought i'd come say hello , about to start ttc again in Oct after a cornual ectopic in july , almost healed now and ready to go for no4 after a 16 year break x

GL :hugs: FX'd and lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Farousca

Hi i will be 40 in Nov I just had a tubal reversal on my one fellopian tube and i am on fertomid will i get pregnant with one tube on 40years the dokter says i have a 50/50 chance


----------



## Butterfly67

Miss C - I am SO sorry. Nothing else I can say :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome farousca - if the doctor says you have a chance then go for it :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Miss_C said:


> negative digi and FRER today - it's all over - I have no words

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so sorry, but don't give up on Ziggy xxxxxxx

Sam - hugs to you too

Hello to all the newbies, lots of love, sorry I haven't got time to post hellos properly but it's lovely to see some new ladies! 

Sorry if I've missed important posts - I'm running against the clock before my internet runs out will catch up properly but will be a bit scant for next week xx

AFM - on tour again, and in the 2ww again...hmm, my life is getting repetitive. News - OH has 2nd round interview for really good job. FX for him x


----------



## maryanne67

So sorry Miss_c BIG :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> negative digi and FRER today - it's all over - I have no words

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny my darling, so so sorry. Ziggy will be back to you my love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Reb, will miss you, I needed you for moral support to stop temping in the 2ww! Good luck to OH, hope he gets it, then HE can pay for us all to camp out at Zita West's clinic, seeing as I didn't manage to become a Euromillions millionaire!


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie, I am still here!!!! Put that naughty thermometer away immediately - we've done all we can this month, now forget about it as much as you can! xx


----------



## samiam

:nope: Miss C: :cry:

I'm so sorry. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, hope the clouds are starting to lift :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C :cry::cry::hugs: Don't have the words to console you...but please don't give up :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

I've decided I am done, I cannot do this anymore. I have not cried yet cos I feel if I start I won't stop it's now almost 2 years and I am tired, I am broken and I am simply out of hope.


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> I've decided I am done, I cannot do this anymore. I have not cried yet cos I feel if I start I won't stop it's now almost 2 years and I am tired, I am broken and I am simply out of hope.

I totally understand how you are feeling so despondent my Twinny, I am so terribly sad for you. The pain is so great and you just want to find a way to be happy again, though today that must seem like a dim and distant hope. Draw your strength from Jake and take some time to decide what is the right thing to do. I'm sure that Sam will be a great help to you, she has been in this dark place of suffering two losses in succession. I don't want to rock your boat if you have truly decided that this is the end of the road but please message me if you want to talk.

Sending you so much love my darling xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Miss_C :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Flumpet

Hiya all,

I'm new to this site, I am 8+5 weeks pregnant with our first baby and I am so nervous and excited.:happydance:

Jo
Xx


----------



## samiam

Flumpet said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> I'm new to this site, I am 8+5 weeks pregnant with our first baby and I am so nervous and excited.:happydance:
> 
> Jo
> Xx

Flumpet: Congratulations! But this is a TTC group. Maybe you're posting in the wrong group.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I've been gone for most of a week. I'm sorry but I am just not going to be able to go back through the pages. Please do not think I am being insensitive about any losses or gains that anyone has had in the last while though I can see that Miss C is having a rough time of it and I am very sorry to hear that.

That being said, I wanted to mention that my third and final little bundle has arrived. I don't have any of the pictures on the computer yet though. I will say that I never stopped worrying that something was going to go wrong all the way down to her being out and handed to me. After the mc in Feb 2010, I just couldn't be as carefree in a pregnancy. She is already a very important part of our family though, even to the three year old.

Details:
Gwyneth Holly Amberlyn Fox
13 September 2011
5:40 am
8 lbs 6 oz and 19 in
at 39 weeks.

That makes her my largest baby by almost a full pound and so glad she didn't wait that extra week. We spend extra time in hospital due to bad jaundice but everything should be fine now. She is nursing very well. Too well at times, ouch! :winkwink: I have a lot of resting I am needing to do and reassuring the three year old but my OH is home for his six week leave so I will be getting help.


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Ciar!!! I bet you are overflowing in love for that little one


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats Ciar :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats ciar :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Congrats ciar,wonderful news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Miss_C said:


> I've decided I am done, I cannot do this anymore. I have not cried yet cos I feel if I start I won't stop it's now almost 2 years and I am tired, I am broken and I am simply out of hope.

Am so so sorry huni ,the pain is unbearable ,please take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

Flumpet said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> I'm new to this site, I am 8+5 weeks pregnant with our first baby and I am so nervous and excited.:happydance:
> 
> Jo
> Xx

Congratulations and happy 9 months.
To give hope to us on this over 40 thread ttc how old are you please?


----------



## lullabybarb

Hello everyone:flower: i introduced myself a few weeks ago but i have not been posting much, just stalking:haha: i have just had my 1st cycle since having the mirena coil removed and now im all geared up with my cbfm and im charting on ff, im currently on cd5 and feeling very excited although i know there are obstacles in my way im feeling very positive:happydance:

Wishing everyone lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> Hello everyone:flower: i introduced myself a few weeks ago but i have not been posting much, just stalking:haha: i have just had my 1st cycle since having the mirena coil removed and now im all geared up with my cbfm and im charting on ff, im currently on cd5 and feeling very excited although i know there are obstacles in my way im feeling very positive:happydance:
> 
> Wishing everyone lots and lots of :dust:

Hello! :hi:
I'm on my first cycle TTC too and also using CBFM and charting on FF. It is super exciting isn't it? 
GL and FX'd for you and lots of :dust: your way too!


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone:flower: i introduced myself a few weeks ago but i have not been posting much, just stalking:haha: i have just had my 1st cycle since having the mirena coil removed and now im all geared up with my cbfm and im charting on ff, im currently on cd5 and feeling very excited although i know there are obstacles in my way im feeling very positive:happydance:
> 
> Wishing everyone lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Hello! :hi:
> I'm on my first cycle TTC too and also using CBFM and charting on FF. It is super exciting isn't it?
> GL and FX'd for you and lots of :dust: your way too!Click to expand...

Hi keekeesaurus:flower::flower: It is very super exciting and im [-o&lt; it will happen for me one last time, i was born to be a mummy were my exact words to my husband of almost 5 yrs when he said he did not want any children with me:cry: that was a few years back now and since he has had a double transplant which took a while for him to recover from and now he is a different man altogether:winkwink: i feel very lucky but as my dh has lsc and with me having 5 mc's in the past i worry:wacko: but im staying positive:winkwink:

How are you ffeling about your 1st cycle?


----------



## samiam

Congratulations Ciar!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Ciar. 

I don't post much but you're always in my thoughts. Sending you all :hugs: 

Pip x


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> Hi keekeesaurus:flower::flower: It is very super exciting and im [-o&lt; it will happen for me one last time, i was born to be a mummy were my exact words to my husband of almost 5 yrs when he said he did not want any children with me:cry: that was a few years back now and since he has had a double transplant which took a while for him to recover from and now he is a different man altogether:winkwink: i feel very lucky but as my dh has lsc and with me having 5 mc's in the past i worry:wacko: but im staying positive:winkwink:
> 
> How are you ffeling about your 1st cycle?

Hey lullaby! Oh man, so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:. And wow @ your OH having a double transplant - that's amazing. So glad to hear he's feeling great as a result of it. It's brilliant that you're so positive despite everything...I'm sure that will count! Keep on being positive and before long you will get your BIG FAT POSITIVE!

I'm super suprised my first cycle seems to have gone so...swimmingly. But I feel great knowing I'm getting a handle on my cycle and knowing when I'm likely to ov. Got a high today after 2 peaks so guess things are going well. Only managed to BD once though, on CD #10 (day before peak) so not optimistic about that but, you never know. It ain't over till the fat :witch: sings eh? :haha: 

GL, FX'd and lots of :dust: to all of us!
xxx


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Hi keekeesaurus:flower::flower: It is very super exciting and im [-o&lt; it will happen for me one last time, i was born to be a mummy were my exact words to my husband of almost 5 yrs when he said he did not want any children with me:cry: that was a few years back now and since he has had a double transplant which took a while for him to recover from and now he is a different man altogether:winkwink: i feel very lucky but as my dh has lsc and with me having 5 mc's in the past i worry:wacko: but im staying positive:winkwink:
> 
> How are you ffeling about your 1st cycle?
> 
> Hey lullaby! Oh man, so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:. And wow @ your OH having a double transplant - that's amazing. So glad to hear he's feeling great as a result of it. It's brilliant that you're so positive despite everything...I'm sure that will count! Keep on being positive and before long you will get your BIG FAT POSITIVE!
> 
> I'm super suprised my first cycle seems to have gone so...swimmingly. But I feel great knowing I'm getting a handle on my cycle and knowing when I'm likely to ov. Got a high today after 2 peaks so guess things are going well. Only managed to BD once though, on CD #10 (day before peak) so not optimistic about that but, you never know. It ain't over till the fat :witch: sings eh? :haha:
> 
> GL, FX'd and lots of :dust: to all of us!
> xxxClick to expand...

 Thanks hun:hugs: the last few years have been tough for us and my poor DH has been through so much so i feel its now time for us to have some luck:flower: although i already have children from my previous marriage this will be my 1st time charting and using cbfm, i just used to guess before:haha: yes i know i was lucky and i could get pregnant so easily, it was just keeping the pg that was the problem:cry: luckily i found out the cause which was low progesterone, i had injections 3 times a week until i was 20 wks pregnant, but still i worry as i know a lot of ladies mc before they even know they are pg:cry: so im keeping almost everything crossed :haha:

Im keeping my fingers x'd for you and hoping your get your :bfp: soon:hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Ciardkljslkjkffarar - FANTASTIC NEWS! Congrats, I am so pleased for you! Great to have some happy news for us over 40's just now, as things have not been so fantastic here recently. Please post a pic as soon as you can and I hope things are going really well xxx

hello to the newbies and good luck to all those gearing up for BDing! x


----------



## samiam

Only crickets in here. . . .


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## Reb S

Hmmmm. Tis terribly quiet round here! Here's something nice - I was walking on the cliffs today and saw a baby kestrel perched on a fence pole. I got closer and closer until I was less than 10 feet away and we just watched each other for ages! Then he just upped and flew miles away without flapping a wing. Amazing. Nothing at all to do with TTC, but there you go! 
Hope everyone's okay...x


----------



## Spoomie

A happy post, that's nice. My contribution to the feel good factor is that I ran in Richmond Park this am and the leaves are just starting to turn. It is truly stunning there in Autumn for anyone who lives close enough to enjoy it. I may not be pregnant but I reminded myself of all that I have to be thankful for and was glad to feel alive. Happy day ladies x


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies, loving the happy thread - I need some of that now as it looks like I'm heading for another miscarriage. Went in for a scan yesterday and they could see a sac but no fetal pole or heartbeat. looks like things stopped developing at 5.5 weeks. Am truly devastated. have been sent away with more leaflets on miscarriage and the choice of waiting for it to occur naturally or having a d&c. Have a repeat scan next thursday and if I decide for the op - it will happen on Friday. Shittiest week ever as mum's thanksgiving service is on the Wednesday. Life can be so harsh sometimes. However I'm looking at the odds. I've had 2 MC's so that's 100% MC rate - the odds over 40 are 1 in 2. (I'm 41.5) So that means that if we manage to get pregnant again, surely my odds will improve?! We will keep trying, first naturally maybe for a few months and will possibly consider IVF where they can select the most beautiful egg and sperm and hopefully these chromosonal problems which keep causing the MC's will disappear. Sorry not to be adding to the happy posts. Good luck everyone with the BDing and keep positive. I'm trying to stay strong ....its what my mum would have wanted.


----------



## Spoomie

Bless you beetle, so sorry. The odds have to turn in your favour, it was third time lucky for me with my DS when I was 40 and I pray it will be for you too xxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

beetle said:


> Hi ladies, loving the happy thread - I need some of that now as it looks like I'm heading for another miscarriage. Went in for a scan yesterday and they could see a sac but no fetal pole or heartbeat. looks like things stopped developing at 5.5 weeks. Am truly devastated. have been sent away with more leaflets on miscarriage and the choice of waiting for it to occur naturally or having a d&c. Have a repeat scan next thursday and if I decide for the op - it will happen on Friday. Shittiest week ever as mum's thanksgiving service is on the Wednesday. Life can be so harsh sometimes. However I'm looking at the odds. I've had 2 MC's so that's 100% MC rate - the odds over 40 are 1 in 2. (I'm 41.5) So that means that if we manage to get pregnant again, surely my odds will improve?! We will keep trying, first naturally maybe for a few months and will possibly consider IVF where they can select the most beautiful egg and sperm and hopefully these chromosonal problems which keep causing the MC's will disappear. Sorry not to be adding to the happy posts. Good luck everyone with the BDing and keep positive. I'm trying to stay strong ....its what my mum would have wanted.

Massive :hug: beetle, I'm so, so sorry. I don't know what else to say except I love your positive attitude. You're amazing! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: beetle and like the ladies have said - great that you have a positive attitude even at this devastating time :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Beetle...I am so very sorry :cry: Your positive attitude is amazing though...please don't give up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Beetle im so sorry for your loss:hugs: please dont give up hope, i had 5 miscarriages myself after my 1st and went on to have my ds and another dd, the reason being i had low progesterone levels so i was having injections 3 times a week up until i was 20 weeks pg, i have added a link below as this is a common cause for mc in early pg and having a blood test can detect this. Wishing you all the best :hugs:


https://www.wikihealth.com/The_role_of_progesterone_during_pregnancy


----------



## samiam

So sorry Beetle. :(


----------



## LLbean

Beetle ...so sorry


----------



## greens

Sorry to read that Bettle.

@lullabybarb
Doesn't low progesterone actually cause the loss to occur as in start bleeding, rather then a pregnancy that does not continue to develop?


----------



## Reb S

Dear Beetle,
SO sorry for your loss and along with everyone else, what a great attitude you have. I know you will have the strength for this, such a hard week.
If I can give a little advice - don't wait for a natural miscarriage. I did, and the wait was awful, knowing that my little bean wasn't growing plus it never came and I had to go for DnC anyway after 3 awful, awful weeks. As soon as you are sure and at peace with what's happened, have the op. xxxxx


----------



## lullabybarb

greens said:


> Sorry to read that Bettle.
> 
> @lullabybarb
> Doesn't low progesterone actually cause the loss to occur as in start bleeding, rather then a pregnancy that does not continue to develop?

Im not 100% sure hun, all i know is with my losses is that the heartbeat just stopped, for instance i had a scan at 7 weeks and the heartbeat was strong and then at 12 week scan no heartbeat and they all followed the same pattern until my gp suggested the progesterone injections and my pregnancy continued.


----------



## maryanne67

big :hugs: beetle so so sorry


----------



## inkdchick

Low progesterone cannot sustain a pregnancy, its high levels of progesterone that keeps the pregnancy developing until the placenta takes over thats why many women like myself take AGNUS CASTUS (a natural form of progesterone ) to keep the progesterone levels high incase a pregnancy is trying to stick you take 2 in the morning at breakfast, 2 at lunch and 2 at dinner in the evening you can get it from Holland & Barratt and you take them from roughly 10 days before you are due for your period and keep taking them until you either bleed or get a positive HPT.
I hope this helps, i know all about it because have done so much research and have help from my acupuncturist on the subject as low progesterone is known to be one of the main problems for women over 40 ttc ans has helped so many.

I am now taking 7 drops 3 times a day of SHE OAK (australian bush flower), got it off line a friend of mine is a homeopath and has recommended it , she used it and fell pregnant within 3 months of sticking to the drops, it tastes like brandy as it is preserved in it , tastes great ! . if anyone is interested in giving it a try go to 
www.baldwins.co.uk , good luck xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks inkdchick - I didn't realise that AC was a form of progesterone - I think I might get some in just in case :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

yeah i was suprised too and have been on it for 3 months now sorry i havent told you before but i had given up and havent been on here for a while but now im trying this SHE OAK if it works i shall be shouting it from every bloody roof top to all over 40's ttc this is my last chance im 45 at christmas this year so think that if this doesnt work then i will be throwing in the towel completely ! xx good luck hun give it a go ! xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Thaks yes I remember you saying you were giving up so good luck and hope you get your BFP before Xmas :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

inkdchick said:


> Low progesterone cannot sustain a pregnancy, its high levels of progesterone that keeps the pregnancy developing until the placenta takes over thats why many women like myself take AGNUS CASTUS (a natural form of progesterone ) to keep the progesterone levels high incase a pregnancy is trying to stick you take 2 in the morning at breakfast, 2 at lunch and 2 at dinner in the evening you can get it from Holland & Barratt and you take them from roughly 10 days before you are due for your period and keep taking them until you either bleed or get a positive HPT.
> I hope this helps, i know all about it because have done so much research and have help from my acupuncturist on the subject as low progesterone is known to be one of the main problems for women over 40 ttc ans has helped so many.
> 
> I am now taking 7 drops 3 times a day of SHE OAK (australian bush flower), got it off line a friend of mine is a homeopath and has recommended it , she used it and fell pregnant within 3 months of sticking to the drops, it tastes like brandy as it is preserved in it , tastes great ! . if anyone is interested in giving it a try go to
> www.baldwins.co.uk , good luck xx

 Thankyou for the info on angus castus:flower: i did not know that and i will be getting some for definate! its my biggest worry at the moment because my DH has lsc and if i am lucky enough to concieve i dont want to lose it because of low progesterone, im not sure if my levels are still low as its been 12 yrs since my dd was born, if my prog level was normal and i was taking angus castus would it cause any problems? 

I really hope things work out for you:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

no as it is the most natural form and you can even take it in pregnancy to just make sure it keeps going so no no problems. My last check on my progesterone was a year ago and it was 61 and that was 9 months before i started to take AC so and im 45 at christmas i should think you are fine and many women have no idea that this is one of the main problems why we cant hold onto our little beans that are trying so hard 
I wish you allt he best let me know how you get on hun xx


----------



## lullabybarb

inkdchick said:


> no as it is the most natural form and you can even take it in pregnancy to just make sure it keeps going so no no problems. My last check on my progesterone was a year ago and it was 61 and that was 9 months before i started to take AC so and im 45 at christmas i should think you are fine and many women have no idea that this is one of the main problems why we cant hold onto our little beans that are trying so hard
> I wish you allt he best let me know how you get on hun xx

Ohh thankyou soo much:flower: please can you tell me how many mg you take? im just looking on ebay now, i may have to find a store nearby though as want to start taking them as soon as possible, i will certainly let you know how i get on with them:hugs: xx


----------



## inkdchick

yeah sure hang on :- its made by Good'n'Natural and its 400 mg each capsule they smell bad but if you swallow them quick its ok i have orange juice after lol and they are rapid release too xx


----------



## Reb S

Hi Ink, nice to see you back here! Hope you're doing okay x
Spoomie, where aaaaaaaaaaaaaaare you?! My cycle buddy, how're you doing?
Any news from our Miss C?


----------



## inkdchick

yea im ok when we were back in our other home Rome we met up with some friends one of whom is a homeopath and she has put me onto something new for one last try at this ttc thing and well ive been on it now nearly 3 weeks and feeling so relaxed i didnt even realise i was now in my last 7 days before my next period is due so was amazed but dont think anything has happened as yet coz it can take 3 months for this SHE OAK to get working on my system if it really needs it or less if there is not much rebalancing of hormones for evolving a pregnancy so we will see How are you hun xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. Just back to BnB and am over on the TTC 35+ thread but wanted to find you ladies over here. 

Didn't get a chance to read that far back yet but a big congrats to you lovely ladies that are heaped in baby dust! So beautiful to see.

:hi: butterfly & keekee - nice to see you ladies here. I thought maybe I was the only one over in our other thread in the 40+ category :haha: Nice to know I am not alone on this unique TTC road.


----------



## inkdchick

:hi: tititimes2 nice to have you here im Tina and am 44 , you'll never be alone with us here , so welcome xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes titi. I was starting to think there were not many in the 40+ too :nope:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Hi Ink, nice to see you back here! Hope you're doing okay x
> Spoomie, where aaaaaaaaaaaaaaare you?! My cycle buddy, how're you doing?
> Any news from our Miss C?

Hey Reb

Still here! Ditto, it's nice to see Inkd back, your departing post made me so sad so I'm glad you have decided to keep pressing on for the ultimate prize for a while longer. Crossing it all for you.

Reb, I'm currently 9 or 10 dpo depending on which setting I am on. I have been temping - don't be cross! - but not inputting on my FFFFF chart so that she can't lead me on, hateful creature that she is! Feeling better for it, clever you. :winkwink: Acupuncture is really helping me too I think. I feel happier and more at peace with this whole process than I have since last mc. Please God it's not just because I am in that 'hopeful phase' of my cycle but that it is for real. Should be able to let you know more on that midweek...... Hope all's good for you. You are so so good, not one temp since post ovulation rise, you are so strong! Anything to report? Are you home yet?

Re: my Twinny. I messaged her a few nights back when I saw that she was online and she replied to say that she is spending time in the mc support forum which I know we all hope will help her. I know that Sam has pmd her too. I think of her lots and hope that life is not so dark for her :hugs::hugs:

Also, where is Sam???

:hugs: to you all x


----------



## samiam

I'm here. In the midst of the virtual :sex: fest and waiting to see when fff thinks my O day is/was. Missed temping this morning and something went weird with CBFM, but I'm not feeling all that concerned at the moment. I feel calm too, but almost like I've given up. My work schedule is brutal at the moment, so I'm just focusing on making it through the semester and on trying to relax this weekend. 

I'm thinking good thoughts for you and Reb, Spoomie!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, I know what you mean. I can't decided if my sense of wellbeing is a calm that this will happen in good time (but not that long to wait, lets face it!) and that I should just let it be and get on with my life, or if it is a gradual acceptance of the fact that my last chance disappeared last November. Oh well, at least I feel happier so that can only be a good thing because there have been some unbearably dark days and this has to be progress, right? Thinking good thoughts for you too xxx


----------



## Reb S

Hey, we're all in the same head place, I think. I too, feel very calm and fine, although I'm pretty certain AF is on her way, as I was grumpy as hell yesterday! Maybe it's all the losses here recently and the realisation that even if we do get that elusive BFP, the odds are against us 2 to 1 nowadays....
Anyway, home today finally, to my lovely OH and finding out how he did at his interview on Wednesday next week... FX for him and a new job xxx
Hope all are well - any news from Beetle? Thinking of her this coming week xxx


----------



## inkdchick

rebs i think that we will all be sending our well wishes for your OH interview becoming his new job fingers crossed here, i've been looking for a job for two years and hve now come to think that my age is against me :( but hey im not giving up have just had an offer from a distributor of tattoo designs all around the world for me to submit some of my designs to them and hopefully they will want them and more and pay me for them , i have loads !! so good luck to us both x


----------



## lullabybarb

Tititimes2 said:


> Hi, ladies. Just back to BnB and am over on the TTC 35+ thread but wanted to find you ladies over here.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to read that far back yet but a big congrats to you lovely ladies that are heaped in baby dust! So beautiful to see.
> 
> :hi: butterfly & keekee - nice to see you ladies here. I thought maybe I was the only one over in our other thread in the 40+ category :haha: Nice to know I am not alone on this unique TTC road.

Hello:flower: yes its lovely seeing more ladies 40 plus:winkwink: we can all give each other hope! im barb and im 41 yrs young (feel more like 21 inside):haha: Wishing us all lots of:dust:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Ink, age is definitely a factor in jobs I think, but hoping his experience will win this one for him. Hope they like your tattoos - I love your art when it's your avatar!
Lullabarb - wish I felt 21 inside! Today is CD1 so I'm feeling about 50.
Oh well, no surprise, this is nearly 4 years of trying, so I'm kind of used to it...!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for cd1 Reb, it is always the toughest day i find :nope:


----------



## beetle

Hi guys, thanks so much for your lovely wishes. Boy it sucks. I can't quite yet bring myself to remove my pregnancy tag until I see the next scan for sure. There is always hope although my OH and I have resigned ourselves to the worst. And Reb S thanks so much for your advice about opting for the D&C - I have had so many people give me the same advice. I guess those of us that have been here all hope that everyone is wrong and the scan must have missed something but if there is nothing there on Thursday even if the pregnancy sac has grown we will opt for a D&C which will happen on Friday. 
Thanks for the suggestion that it might have been due to low progesterone levels - I don't think its the case because I have a very large corpus luteal cyst measuring 4.5 cms which is chucking out progesterone apparently. The docs think its more likely a blighted ovum as the sac was measuring 5.5 weeks. (at the 8 week scan) The bloods I had done at 7 weeks said that progesterone was 87.5, and the first hcg was 17559 and the one 2 days later was 18492. (so things obviously slowing down on that front). Anyway must get back to finalising the order of service for mums thanksgiving service on Wednesday and what will be will be on Thursday/Friday. We reckon we are going to try one more time naturally (after waiting for AF which may be 4-6 weeks) and see where we are at at Christmas and if not pregnant come up with a cunning plan. Any advice or recommendations gratefully received! I'll probably be hooking up with Miss C on the Miscarriage support forum. xx


----------



## inkdchick

Honey we all wish you the very best and our thoughts will be with you.
The only advice that i can give you is that you need to give yourself time, you will need this time,(my past experience was losing my little boy at 22 weeks pregnant and i had to have him !:(, ) but even tho you not that far it makes no difference your body will still go through the hormone motions but be aware that with those hormones in your system you will be very fertile and if you decide to try straight away which is what i did ( my girls are now 19 and 17), the likely hood is that you will fall pregnant ! quicker than you think and i wish you all the very best and hope to see you on here again very soon xxx :hugs: :hugs: :flower: for you x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb......I hate that witch, hope you're feeling ok xxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Beetle, been thinking of you and sorry to hear that your wait goes on. Reading what you said about hoping against hope made me think of my last mc and wanted to warn you not to underestimate the pain if and when the sad news is confirmed. We knew our baby was gone as we held the tiny little body after the mc happened but still I went in to the scan the next day praying that perhaps they would find a mystery twin who had been hiding at the first scan. Crazy, I know but the pain of disappointment was immense.

I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, what a difficult week for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Oh Beetle: I'm so very sorry. It does sound like a very sad week for you. And we all know how that feels. You really just keep on hoping that they are wrong about it all. :hugs:

Reb: Stupid hag. She ruins all of the fun, doesn't she?

Spoomie: I really wish you were temping, because I have no charts to ogle! But I get it. . . Here's hoping. 13dpo already!!

AFM: I think I'm headed for an anov cycle. Boobs killing me, but CBFM is still showing low and fff temps are all over the place. Plus I feel exhausted and REALLY cranky. Not at all how I should feel if I were just about to O (or even right after). More like AF is about to get here. So. There's that. Fucked up hormones again, obvo. But I think we're out again for this cycle. Nothing like knowing that you're out every damned month because you missed the timing of the fucking huevo. I think it's time to be realistic and just say that we're NTNP, because OH can't be bothered to come back when it's O time and then, after sending one shipment of :spermy: this time, he chickened out and wouldn't send any more. I'm too tired to fight with him about it and too tired to even try at this point. Anyway. I feel as emotional as I normally do on cd1, so Reb, I know what you mean, hon.


----------



## Spoomie

Sam :hugs: I was checking out your chart yesterday and I too thought it looked like an annovulatory cycle, so sorry. However, my second thought was that you had one of those the cycle (or 2 cycles?) before you were pregnant a couple of months ago. I'm sorry to hear that things are strained with you and OH again but hang in there, you may find things completely turn around in a matter of weeks. Sending you huge, huge :hugs:

AFM...Inputted my data just to give you something to look at! Still on the high side but been there before, not getting excited, not really rising either. Plus, don't really have any symptoms so playing the waiting game here for temp to drop off a cliff tomorrow. Yes, acceptance is a prevalent feeling these days x


----------



## Reb S

Sam - sorry if your cycle is a no-show huevo... and I know that you and OH will work it out - you always do. xxx
Spoomie - I'm just hoping that in the midst of all this acceptance and fairly negative spirit, your BFP will just sneak in and surprise us. I remember feeling that when Truly Blessed got pregnant and now she's a happy viable 25 weeks... xxx
Beetle, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Spoomie

I was thinking of Shelley this morning. Has anyone heard how she's doing?


----------



## Butterfly67

She posted a few days back on another thread and this is the most of it:



> To catch you all up: I got my results yesterday, and they were all normal - no PCOS. You'd think that would be a good thing, but in reality it's not. It means that a FS is the only step left. Most likely I am premenopausal, or the problem lies with him. My OB is going to do one last thing, which is an ultrasound in two weeks to look at my ovaries and uterus. He wants to rule out anything there. After that, he can't do anything more.
> 
> The whole married/fertility specialist thing turns out to be a STATE LAW. Yeah

.


----------



## Reb S

Hello ladies,
Well I saw my new FS this arvo, who is a very glam lady...she reckons I should definitely cycle again, gives me a 33% chance, which is much higher than before, not sure where she got the figures...! She's also doing £1000 of tests to ensure there's not a chance there's anything wrong with me that caused the MC, which means it would only be the normal chromosomal reasons which can't be avoided. Down-reg would be much shorter than last year and with a nasal spray to make it easier for travelling - and we would start in about 17 days. OMG. Decision time, finally. HELP!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds very exciting Reb, 33% sounds like quite a good chance with your own eggs :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne67

hi everyone, Reb i say go for it , you may think this silly but i can feel the excitement in your words, good luck hun whatever you decide x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb!!! Those odds are better than a natural cycle at our age, please go for it!!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, Maryanne is right, you feel more upbeat in your tempo (excuse the analogy) than I have heard you sound in a while. I am thrilled that you finally have a consultant who is not a doom and gloom misery merchant, hopefully OH likes this one too?! Tomorrow should be a great day for you guys; he finds out about job and you say "YES!!!" to beginning treatment. There is no other answer, you know that really, and you know how badly I want you to have that little person sleeping soundly upstairs (that post still brings tears to my eyes when I think of it) and you have to put your fears to one side and grab this with both hands :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

Reb I just know that you know you'd always be wondering if you didn't grab this opportunity now. You have a great chance here so grab it with both hands and run with it. I'm crossing everything and willing this to happen for you. x


----------



## Nise

Reb - sounds like your FS appointment went really well. I say go for it too, you've got nothing to loose and whole heap to gain. Good luck to you. :hugs:

Beetle and Miss C, I am so sorry to read about your recent loses - gutted for you both and wishing you much strength during this sad time. :hugs:

Glowie - great to see your ticker ticking along nicely. :happydance:

Ooo and hello to Truly - nice to see you back and with only 3 boxes left to tick. 

AFM - I've kind of been around but not. Am in a much better place now in my head and heart, still hoping and doing my bit for England!!! but not like a demented lunatic anymore, life's good and I'm off for a few days break with my bff to Palma on Fri :happydance: looking forward to soaking up a few rays. Unfortunately :witch: is probably gonna gate crash - she is so gonna be pickled! :rofl:


----------



## samiam

Reb: Those odds sound really good!! I'd say go for it! Do they do the PGD over there before they put the wee baby back in? That should increase the odds even more, no?


----------



## Shelley71

Hey ladies. Just wanted to check in, since I've been AWOL. I still don't have any definite news except that my PCOS panel came back with all normal results. We're doing an ultrasound on the ovaries and uterus a week from Thursday to see if that's all normal. If so, then our only other option is a FS. With the normal results and my erratic cycles, it looks more like early menopause. :shrug:

There are other things going on right now though that I don't want to get into, but needless to say - I don't think actively TTC is an option, so I think I should just call it NTNP for the time being. 

I've missed a lot here, but I saw that several of you need HUGE HUGS. So, please know that I'm thinking of you ALL and hoping for the best for everyone. 

Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Shelley,

You need a huge hug too!!


----------



## Reb S

Morning all and thanks so much for your kind messages of support - I think Spoomie has summed it up - I'm just scared. Scared of getting off my nice even keel that I've found again after so many months, scared of possible miscarriage and even more scared of actually finally being a parent after so many years and at such advanced ages!! How do I deal with all that lot?
Nise - great to see you again, and Shelley too xxx hugs all round

PS Sam, no PGD for me - last time I only got one and a bit blastocysts and they wouldn't dare do it unless you have at least 3, so we'll just have to take our chances. Think they can maybe do it ealier in the US but not here yet....


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> Morning all and thanks so much for your kind messages of support - I think Spoomie has summed it up - I'm just scared. Scared of getting off my nice even keel that I've found again after so many months, scared of possible miscarriage and even more scared of actually finally being a parent after so many years and at such advanced ages!! How do I deal with all that lot?
> Nise - great to see you again, and Shelley too xxx hugs all round

Go with it in hopes but have no expectations...if that is even possible :winkwink:

I think that is the best so no matter what you will be ok (to an extent) and you may be pleasantly surprised!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

Scared is okay, Reb. Scared is NORMAL. What's the quote? Courage isn't not being afraid, it's moving forward when you are afraid? Something like that. In any case, I say follow your heart. Deep down you know what's right for you and that's what you should do. And no matter what, we'll have your back. :friends:


----------



## Reb S

Awww, Sam, thanks SO much for saying that! You guys are just the best support anyone could have. 
Hoping Beetle is okay today, I think it's her Mum's memorial...or is it next week? Anyway, lots of hugs x


----------



## samiam

Spoomie---YOOO HOOO. 16dpo??? :)


----------



## Miss_C

samiam said:


> Spoomie---YOOO HOOO. 16dpo??? :)

this brought me screaming out of retirement - WHAT? Spoomie?

Reb - go for it honey - a lifetime of regret otherwise. We only regret the things we don't do not the ones we do.

I am back in the saddle, ntnp this month but next back on the clomid etc


----------



## Spoomie

I love you ladies, you are my absolute rock. I am so touched that you got so excited for me. Sadly, I knew it was a no hoper, temps falling, falling and now cd1. However, I am not too distressed; when I revert back to Advanced setting and let FFF put my O day at cd14, that means that I have had the perfect 14v14 day cycle, not achieved since January this year. I am crediting this to acupuncture. Hoping for a heavy period (???!!!) as acupuncturist thinks my lining has not been thick enough and that her work and the 'blood friendly foods' are going to help. We'll see, onwards and upwards. Love you and big hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Twinny, zoo happy to have you back my sweetie, and wise words to Reb.......x


----------



## Reb S

oh Spoomie, I'm so disappointed for you, but what a great cycle! Fantastic that you got a perfect 14/14 xxx
Miss C, so lovely to see you back here! It has been very quiet without you and I hope you're feeling better. Great that you're going for it again next month xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Miss C, glad to see you back :hugs: and spoomie :hugs: for cd1

AFM I may be out for good. BF got his SA results and it is low morphology with it being unlikely I would get pg naturally. He will get actual numbers on Mon, so will decide from there.


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie - bugger and poop!! Ya know the "perfect" cycle according to the ancient chinese stuff is 29.5 days which is af arriving in the afternoon of the 30th day!!

Accupuncture definitely changed my period, it is supposed to be bright red, no dark stuff or clots etc and just like someone turned on a tap steady flow and then turned off again, no spotting etc etc that was EXACTLY what I got last cycle which produced the bfp. I really think our issue is just my eggs so gonna keep pumping away till we find a good one - at least that's the plan at this stage.

Bad news on the maca front, it does NOT agree with me - **TMI Alert** but I farted this arvo and it wasn't a fart!!! I cannot get up over 1000mg without my guts going to holy hell! 1500mg is the minimum for any effect apparently so now looking for something else that will help with egg quality, Anyone got any ideas?

Butterfly can you do IUI? It is relatively cheap compared to other options, if you get a monitored cycle so they can confirm a follicle and O etc they do a sperm wash and only pop back the good ones and by popping them in the right spot they don't use up all their energy to get there.


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, didn't know that about 29.5 day cycle but I am just thankful to make it to 28!!! It's so weird that you say that about the type of bleeding (apologies for more TMI) but I thought this morning that it is much brighter bleeding than normal. For me, the biggest change is in my mood and my feeling of wellbeing, so I feel far more able to cope with the previously unthinkable, 'What if this doesn't end happily ever after...?' and I am hoping that this shift in my stress levels surrounding ttc can only be a positive thing. Sorry about the maca, I think that fish oil has a positive effect too? I now have a ridiculous amount of supplements in my arsenal, it's embarrassing, I even hide some of them from DH! I read a thread on Over 35s board (I'm pretty sure) about wheatgerm oil and brewers yeast and I can't recall if that was for egg quality or regulating cycle length, so you may want to do a search for the thread???

Butterfly, so sorry to hear that about SA. Would you consider going with Miss C's suggestion for IUI and anonymous donor sperm?

Reb, thanks for caring 

Enjoy the sunshine to all UK ladies today. What a treat for end of September!!! xxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie--Sorry about the hag, but that cycle does, indeed sound much better and YOU sound much better, which is critical. :hugs: Share your blood making food list if you get the chance. 

Miss C: I take Maca and it works for me. At least, since I started taking it, things started seeming more normal. Can you take a different form of it? In fact the kind I am taking suggests taking 2000 mg max per day (two capsules in the morning and then 1-2 in the afternoon), but I never have any intestinal issues with it. 

Butterfly: Aw, honey. What about a sperm donor? Check out FSDR.com Or the IUI. You're not entirely out of options yet.

Reb: How are you? 

AFM: So I guess I did O, finally. Not that CBFM caught it, for some reason. Maybe the day it didn't ask me for a stick? Who knows. I think I need to replace the batteries in that thing when the hag comes this cycle. Woke up this morning feeling like I was on fire again. And had some seriously crazy bad dreams that have left me feeling sad and unhappy. I hate dream hangover. I sure hope that this isn't the big M creeping up on me. Anyway. Not much chance of a BFP this cycle as I only used the shipped :spermy:s on Friday night and Oed some time on Monday. I suppose there's A small chance, but, I doubt it.


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies, yes I had only really thought about IVF but I think I need to look into IUI for sure :thumbup: I don't really want to use a SD if possible as I believe a father is important in a child's life but I might mull that one over for a bit.

Miss C, there is something else that might help that someone on another thread pointed out but I am on a different laptop today and don't have the link saved about a report that showed more ivf patients got eggs that were fertilised when they took melatonin, to those who didn't take it - I think it was about 50% to 22%. I had not heard of melatonin before but apparently it is a sleep aid. And I don't know how much you are supposed to take - it said the patients took 3mg but it didn't say how often...


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks ladies, yes I had only really thought about IVF but I think I need to look into IUI for sure :thumbup: I don't really want to use a SD if possible as I believe a father is important in a child's life but I might mull that one over for a bit.
> 
> Miss C, there is something else that might help that someone on another thread pointed out but I am on a different laptop today and don't have the link saved about a report that showed more ivf patients got eggs that were fertilised when they took melatonin, to those who didn't take it - I think it was about 50% to 22%. I had not heard of melatonin before but apparently it is a sleep aid. And I don't know how much you are supposed to take - it said the patients took 3mg but it didn't say how often...

you can do IVF with your BF...it does not have to be a donor... my thing is that way you can do ICSI and the morphology would no longer be an issue


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, yes I had only really thought about IVF but I think I need to look into IUI for sure :thumbup: I don't really want to use a SD if possible as I believe a father is important in a child's life but I might mull that one over for a bit.
> 
> Miss C, there is something else that might help that someone on another thread pointed out but I am on a different laptop today and don't have the link saved about a report that showed more ivf patients got eggs that were fertilised when they took melatonin, to those who didn't take it - I think it was about 50% to 22%. I had not heard of melatonin before but apparently it is a sleep aid. And I don't know how much you are supposed to take - it said the patients took 3mg but it didn't say how often...
> 
> you can do IVF with your BF...it does not have to be a donor... my thing is that way you can do ICSI and the morphology would no longer be an issueClick to expand...

Thanks LL, yes I will chat to him tonight about other possibilities but I would have to borrow the money with only a small chance of success :-(


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, yes I had only really thought about IVF but I think I need to look into IUI for sure :thumbup: I don't really want to use a SD if possible as I believe a father is important in a child's life but I might mull that one over for a bit.
> 
> Miss C, there is something else that might help that someone on another thread pointed out but I am on a different laptop today and don't have the link saved about a report that showed more ivf patients got eggs that were fertilised when they took melatonin, to those who didn't take it - I think it was about 50% to 22%. I had not heard of melatonin before but apparently it is a sleep aid. And I don't know how much you are supposed to take - it said the patients took 3mg but it didn't say how often...
> 
> you can do IVF with your BF...it does not have to be a donor... my thing is that way you can do ICSI and the morphology would no longer be an issueClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks LL, yes I will chat to him tonight about other possibilities but I would have to borrow the money with only a small chance of success :-(Click to expand...

If you get many eggs out of that IVF cycle you have more that one small chance for success :winkwink: I really think that if the biggest issue is Morphology then ICSI is the way to go


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, there IS still a chance for you. We pretty much do it on every bloody high and peak night and that's not working so perhaps the 'less is more' approach is more effective, I just never quite have the courage to try it, particularly as my O day is such a moveable feast (and besides, we go for the 'less' approach for the rest of the month because we're so BD'd out after ovulation!!) :haha: :haha:

Butterfly, I just re-read my post re: your SA and want to apologise. I didn't mean to sound like your ex was totally dispensable now he has SA issues and that you should just move on to someone else's. I think it's great that he's keen to do this for you but just knew that he was your ex and therefore meant that perhaps donor sperm would be another avenue for you to pursue :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

No problem Spoomie, I think we are probably much closer than most exes :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

TMI alert!.......it seems my wishes for a heavy period were misplaced. Cd2 and 2 light days had me worried, but today's visit to acupuncturist was positive. I thought that she wanted me to build up and then shed more blood, but apparently light is good as that means the lining is not being depleted too much. Feel better (and less menopausal!!!) knowing that she was trying to achieve that and succeeded!

Sam, will type up some of the blood strengthening foods tomorrow.

Another lovely day for us here tomorrow (in the south at least), can you even believe it's October? Crazy! :haha:


----------



## Reb S

It's bonkers! 28 degrees, but weirdly getting dark at 7pm just when you're lighting the barbecue! Summer forgot to appear in August and is making an apologetic appearance now just before the first frost...!

PS, can't remember if I told you that OH got the job...! We're back to being a 2 income family, phew. Moving soon, too out of bloody London yippee!!!


----------



## samiam

That's great news, Reb!!! Where will you be moving??


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, great news, well done to OH (how weird is that, congratulating a man we've never met, and whose better half we wouldn't know if we passed in the street, for getting a job we know nothing about??!!??) :haha:


----------



## Reb S

Hee hee Spoomie! That gave both me and Steve a laugh!!! We'll be moving somewhere south of London, his job is at Gatwick. Oooh, either Surrey, or Kent or Sussex! What a choice. But out of stinky SE London, which will be nice, but a bit less convenient... I'll have to get used to commuting, urk.
Anyway, how IS everyone? Any news? Any bonking? Anything at all? xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Come to Kingston in prep for your IVF bundle arriving, it's the baby capital of SW London :haha: Easy commute to Waterloo and Royal Festival Hall for you :haha: .......maybe not so convenient for Gatwick though but he could get a transfer to Heahtrow!!! :haha:

Zilch to report here, no news, no bonking, but cd3 so no temping which is great as I always sleep so much better on those days. Feel in a good place generally, which is quite something for me on cd3, I only cried once since I got my period and that was when I told the acupuncturist that I now feel able to contemplate the possibility that this may not yield a positive outcome!

It seems we have one more day of 'Summer' to enjoy before the reminder of what Autumn really feels like. Make the most of it ladies!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Twinny, I see you're online. You know more than I do about acupuncture, what do you think about my acupuncturist's take on lighter period? What was yours like the cycle you got your positive/before you got your positive? Hope you're continuing to make progress, lots and lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Hey Twinny, not sure about accupuncture etc, only had it last cycle and I got my bfp and we all know how that ended. In all hinesty what I think I have learnt through all of this is if we have no "issues" such as not ovulating, not having high enough progesterone levels post O etc etc, no sperm issues it all comes down to one very very simple thing - our eggs. I have been pregnant 4 times in the last 18 months, 2 very early chemicals, less than a week late after positives, ziggy's big attempt at 12w1d and this last one at 4w5d, all my tests are positive except the amh which is all about egg reserves and quality. We simply have to keep pumping away until such time as we catch that golden one. Everything else we do is just gravy I think to keep our mental state in line cos we feel like we are being more proactive. All that said I do believe the accupuncture made me more relaxed and my period was definitely healthy and text book.

With ziggy's big attempt I remember my period was pretty light that cycle and the one just gone before this miscarriage was the accupuncture one and whilst not light light it certainly wasn't heavy, and it was tap on tap off, steady constant flow and bright red, no clots and quite watery.

I hope that is the answer you were looking for and I hope some of what I have said helps you and others.

I am now sort of back in the game, after ewcm for past 5 days we dtd this morning, hubby caught me unawares as such, been talking about it for days but when push came to shove I couldn't do it. TWW was too anxiety inducing for me etc etc but I am not expecting anything this month so I am OK with it. I have been temping but tha was more for me to know when to expect AF so I could make sure I had my clomid ready to go etc etc. Last 2 weekends I have been a bit pissed on cider!! Have been drinking caffeinated coffee and sort of doing a detox as well with some green juices - contradiction there but anywhoo!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning girls ,well am not sure if u all know of my history but I am a mum of four ,my eldest is 13 and my youngest is six ,wen my youngest was one I became pregnant by accident and I was a bit gutted as I hadnt planned it and had four kids under the age of seven and dh had just been paid off from work ,wen I went for my twelve week scan the baby had just passed a few days before ,needless to say I was gutted and felt so bad and blamed myself on not wanting the baby enough :cry::cry::cry:From then on in I was on a mission to add to my family just one more :baby:,since then I have lost another nine babies ,ten in total ,going as far as 19 weeks and having to give birth to my beautiful son with downs ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:The years are passing quickly and I am now 44 and I have had every test and tried everything but to no avail ,:cry::cry::cry:My baby has been at school now for two years and I am now desperate ,:cry: my last loss was in July wen I was 8 weeks ,I was prescribed clexane and it didn't help and my gynae is now discussing steroids as I have r.a ,am taking folic acid and aspirin and a multivitamin and have just started temping ,I don't know how much longer I can carry on and I know my clock is ticking but I am determined to give it one last shot ,love to u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oh Despie, I'm so sad to hear your story again, although I know it already. Lots and lots of hugs as you keep trying, you're SO brave. Glad you're online and posting, and stick with us for the ride xxx
Miss C - SO HAPPY [email protected] BACK!!! I love the contradictions in the diet - I'm pretty much the same, and it does make me feel naughty! Hope you're feeling okay and let's all try to catch those damn golden eggies over the next few months. BFP's by Christmas or bust.
Spoomie - I like your positive attitude about my IVF...! You'll have to be the positive side of me, cos I haven't got any! As for Kingston - MIL to be lives there, so NO!!!! 
How's this for naughty - Steve and I have the day off, we're going to Camber Sands with dog and I have him believeing that I've packed the tent and we're camping out tonight whereas in fact I have completely splashed out and booked a night at a spa hotel with a 4 poster bed!!! Hee hee. Very naughty and utterly unaffordable but he deserves it as he's about to go back to office-life which he loathes xxx


----------



## beetle

Hello lovely ladies - thanks for all your lovely wishes re mum's thanksgiving. I'm back! Would you believe I ended up having a natural miscarriage on the day of her thanksgiving - luckily had managed to get home before it seriously kicked off! How painful?! Anyway the thanksgiving service was beautiful and actually I now feel in a really calm and contented place. 

The only thing I'm worrying about is when I went to have a scan to check that everything had passed (sorry tmi), the U/S showed a 5.5cms corpus luteal cyst on my left ovary. Anyone know anything about them? Anyway this little bugger is causing my abdomen to bloat like I've never seen it bloat before - can't do up any of my trousers! and also am constipated! grrrr! I hope it goes soon as its damned uncomfy! Am off to have acupuncture on Wednesday so hopefully that will help!

Anyway welcome back Miss C! I'm in same boat as you. NTNP until first period and then back in the TTC game - am just about to order some more cbfm sticks. 

Reb S thanks so much for your lovely support - congrats on your hubby's new job and good luck with the move - sounds like you've got lots of positive change happening and I too agree with the others - go for IVF. You have good odds. What is your new FS name at the lister? I'm with Jaya Parikh, who is glam and seems v. nice! Anyway we have decided to continue trying naturally for a few more months and then go down the IVF route. I'll be 42 in April. Not sure whether this is the right decision but I need a few months break before doing anything stressful.

So questions for you all - what am I supposed to be eating/taking to ensure best egg quality?!!! I have a very sweet tooth which doesn't help!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! Can I please join you? I am a veteran from the TTC no. 1 over 35 forum, but I now qualify for the Over 40 since turning 40 in July! My OH and I have been TTC since December 2007, and have had one very brief pregnancy which ended in miscarriage. Not a whiff since. OH's sperm has been under the spotlight for almost zilch sperm when we did IUI in Feb but now his count and motility are good following a variety of daily vits. I have an amh of 2.9 and am petrified that time is running out. We had a failed ICSI in August-out of twelve follicles on the scan two days before EC (measuring all sorts of sizes up to 20mm) only two eggs were harvested. I'm convinced that I ovulated straight after my trigger shot. Clinic says to use DHEA for three months and try again or go straight to DE. Hmmm.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all (I think I know some of you already).

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage Beetle-I don't know very much about what they said to you, but I hope that you can find some peace to help you through this experience. :hugs:

Reb-your afternoon sounds lovely! Have a great day!

Hello to everybody else :hi:.

I hope that we all have our BFPs sooner rather than later!

I hope you all have a lovely day,
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

beetle said:


> Hello lovely ladies - thanks for all your lovely wishes re mum's thanksgiving. I'm back! Would you believe I ended up having a natural miscarriage on the day of her thanksgiving - luckily had managed to get home before it seriously kicked off! How painful?! Anyway the thanksgiving service was beautiful and actually I now feel in a really calm and contented place.
> 
> The only thing I'm worrying about is when I went to have a scan to check that everything had passed (sorry tmi), the U/S showed a 5.5cms corpus luteal cyst on my left ovary. Anyone know anything about them? Anyway this little bugger is causing my abdomen to bloat like I've never seen it bloat before - can't do up any of my trousers! and also am constipated! grrrr! I hope it goes soon as its damned uncomfy! Am off to have acupuncture on Wednesday so hopefully that will help!
> 
> Anyway welcome back Miss C! I'm in same boat as you. NTNP until first period and then back in the TTC game - am just about to order some more cbfm sticks.
> 
> Reb S thanks so much for your lovely support - congrats on your hubby's new job and good luck with the move - sounds like you've got lots of positive change happening and I too agree with the others - go for IVF. You have good odds. What is your new FS name at the lister? I'm with Jaya Parikh, who is glam and seems v. nice! Anyway we have decided to continue trying naturally for a few more months and then go down the IVF route. I'll be 42 in April. Not sure whether this is the right decision but I need a few months break before doing anything stressful.
> 
> So questions for you all - what am I supposed to be eating/taking to ensure best egg quality?!!! I have a very sweet tooth which doesn't help!

Reb-I just saw your question about egg quality, and I was told that Paradox omega oil tablets are good (you can get them from Amazon)-you need 2-3 a day. Also, Royal Jelly is supposed to very good for egg quality too. Have you thought of DHEA? I was recommended that by my clinic. You need to take 75mg a day, and need to take it for three months before IVF/ICSI, although I've read that ideally you need to take it for about 6 months for it to be the most effective. 

Good luck though, and I don't blame you for leaving it for a little bit, although IVF is okay once you get started. It's the thought of it that is the greatest hurdle!

:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good to see some of the ladies from the other threads here :hi:

Reb that sounds lovely to have the night in a hotel in a four poster!

Beetle, how awful having the mc on the same day as the thanksgiving but glad you got home beforehand :hugs::hugs: - if you have a sweet tooth then you might like the royal jelly and bee pollen that is in honey - and you take a spoonful of it a day and to be fair you need a sweet tooth for that, but it is supposed to be good for egg quality.

AFM I'm now half hearted about bothering with any supplements after BFs SA results. He is going to start taking some vits and get some looser underpants to that might start to help. 

Did just come back from my bonk trip to whoever asked about that!! But it seemed that I O'd on the day I got there - 2 days earlier than ever before so I ended up coming home a day early, hoping the first night BD was Ok timing wise, regardless of the :spermy: issues...


----------



## Dans Mummy

Im 44 and this will be my 5th baby. I lost my first when he was 3. Im divorced and been with Chris for 2 years now and we'd very much love to have a baby together...i know how much he'd love to be a father for the first time. Ive had bleeding too-i suspect my period but it was a brown colour to start with on and off for 2 days...very upsetting and worrying. Im a bit of a hippy girl and i love top gear...so...well thats me. x


----------



## Desperado167

Dans Mummy said:


> Im 44 and this will be my 5th baby. I lost my first when he was 3. Im divorced and been with Chris for 2 years now and we'd very much love to have a baby together...i know how much he'd love to be a father for the first time. Ive had bleeding too-i suspect my period but it was a brown colour to start with on and off for 2 days...very upsetting and worrying. Im a bit of a hippy girl and i love top gear...so...well thats me. x

Hi Hun and welcome ,I am 44 too and trying for my fifth ,so sorry for your loss ,that must have been heartbreaking ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Reb,have a wonderful time ,sounds amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Beetle,:hugs:Am so so sorry for your loss ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dwrgi,I have just joined theses lovely ladies too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Welcome to all the new friends! We all wish we weren't here, but it's a great group so I hope that you also find the support you need. 

So, how did I arrive here? I am 43, I had 2 mc before my DS was born in August 2008 and then a further mc last November which truly broke my heart. At 12+2 I really believed that I had made it out of the woods so the road has been very hard for me since then but my friends here are amazing. Hmmm, 3 mcs and only 1 beautiful baby makes me sound pretty clumsy! Not a hint of good news since last mc, despite well timed bd pretty much every month. Tried herbalist for 6 months which I believe actually stuffed my cycle rather than helping, then reflexology which has been amazingly relaxing and my latest weapon is acupuncture, I've been for 4 sessions now and I believe it has really helped me come out of the woods. I am now just about able to accept that there is a greater chance of it not happening, than happening for us but as all others, I still pray for a super sprightly egg one of these months that makes it all the way. I rattle with supplements and I temp, but I feel that I am almost ready to loosen my obsession with both and take a more 'if it's going to happen then it will happen....' approach, not quite there yet though!

Reb, that's a good enough reason not to come and live here!!! I'm lucky that my MIL is living in Australia at the moment!!! What a fab idea to surprise OH, hope you're having a GREAT time

Twinny, you are wise and your words are rational, but then I knew that already, you are my twin!

Beetle, you are brave and I hope you're on the road to recovery x


----------



## oorweeistyin

How is everyone doing?

I am now 7 dpo and trying not to symptom spot but not succeeding! 

I have cramps and pulling but is this just my stupid head playing games with me??

AARRRRRGGGHHHHH


----------



## samiam

oorweeistyin said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I am now 7 dpo and trying not to symptom spot but not succeeding!
> 
> I have cramps and pulling but is this just my stupid head playing games with me??
> 
> AARRRRRGGGHHHHH

Hang in there. I'm also 7 dpo. 

AFM: Nothing new to report. I've followed Spoomie and Reb's advice and am not temping now after O. I think it's made me lose even more interest in the whole thing. But it has also made me calmer and more accepting of whatever comes of this cycle. So thanks Reb and Spoomie!


----------



## serendippy

Hiya all, room for a little one? 

I dont come on BnB so much nowadays cos in all honesty i do find it a little depressing at times, when i see loads of women who seem to have little problem getting pregnant..and even worse when they are on their second pregnancy when im still here waiting for my first :-(

Anyway a little about me...im Paula and im 44, 45 in feb *sob*. Been trying for just over 2 years for our first and having no luck whatsoever. Ive had some health probs though over the last few months which has hindered things, but fortunately im back to ovulating regularly so im living in hope. Ive had one BFP in just over 2 years and that ended in a chemical. Not had a whiff of one since.

Do you think we can still concieve at this age? Anyone out there who knows people who have gotten pregnant at 44+?

you've got to have something to cling on to havent ya


----------



## Dwrgi

serendippy said:


> Hiya all, room for a little one?
> 
> I dont come on BnB so much nowadays cos in all honesty i do find it a little depressing at times, when i see loads of women who seem to have little problem getting pregnant..and even worse when they are on their second pregnancy when im still here waiting for my first :-(
> 
> Anyway a little about me...im Paula and im 44, 45 in feb *sob*. Been trying for just over 2 years for our first and having no luck whatsoever. Ive had some health probs though over the last few months which has hindered things, but fortunately im back to ovulating regularly so im living in hope. Ive had one BFP in just over 2 years and that ended in a chemical. Not had a whiff of one since.
> 
> Do you think we can still concieve at this age? Anyone out there who knows people who have gotten pregnant at 44+?
> 
> you've got to have something to cling on to havent ya

Hi Seren, I just wanted to say hello! Good luck with your TTC journey-I'm glad that you are back to feeling well.

I know that I have mentioned this to Butterfly on another forum, but have you had your amh levels checked? They can gauge your ovarian reserve (i.e how many eggs you have left), and whether it would be worth your while to carry on naturally, push for IVF or look at donor eggs. You can have it on the NHS, but if not, the test costs about £70 privately. I personally think that it is invaluable. 

Royal Jelly and bee pollen are recommended by some and I have been recommended Paradox omega oils-all to improve egg quality. I am also on DHEA following my unsuccessful IVF in the summer. It is an anti ageing steroid (!!) that has proven results in increasing egg quantities and egg quality. You don't need a prescription for it, but you may want to check with your GP first. I take 75 mg per day. It is meant to take about 3 months to improve things, with optimum results after 6 months. Worth a go? 

Anyway, good luck hun! Hope your TTC journey is short!
x:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

welcome back serendippy :hi: - there was a lady on here a few months ago who had just had a baby naturally at 45 I think (or was it 47?!) but they do seem to be few and far between :nope:


----------



## Reb S

Welcome Dans Mummy - I'm so sorry you lost a 3 year old - that's so sad xxx Good luck with TTC and stick with us x
Welcome to Dwrigi as well - sorry I think I got your name wrong! Sorry you had to join us in the over 40's TTC but here's hoping your stay will be short. My AMH is crappy too, so we're in the same boat x
Beetle - you sound amazing, I'm so glad the memorial went well and that you managed to hold off until afterwards. What a day, my goodness. Here's lots of hugs that you keep your wonderful PMA. I'm with Dr Parikh as well - she is VERY glam, isn't she! Still not sure whether we're going for it this month yet - something else popped up which has distracted us - 

WAIT FOR IT! THE ELUSIVE RING TURNED UP ON MY FINGER!!! Yes, he got down on one knee on Camber Sands, our very special place and asked me to marry him! Apparently I just burst into tears and didn't reply but then I finally said yes, yes, yes! Happy day xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> Welcome Dans Mummy - I'm so sorry you lost a 3 year old - that's so sad xxx Good luck with TTC and stick with us x
> Welcome to Dwrigi as well - sorry I think I got your name wrong! Sorry you had to join us in the over 40's TTC but here's hoping your stay will be short. My AMH is crappy too, so we're in the same boat x
> Beetle - you sound amazing, I'm so glad the memorial went well and that you managed to hold off until afterwards. What a day, my goodness. Here's lots of hugs that you keep your wonderful PMA. I'm with Dr Parikh as well - she is VERY glam, isn't she! Still not sure whether we're going for it this month yet - something else popped up which has distracted us -
> 
> WAIT FOR IT! THE ELUSIVE RING TURNED UP ON MY FINGER!!! Yes, he got down on one knee on Camber Sands, our very special place and asked me to marry him! Apparently I just burst into tears and didn't reply but then I finally said yes, yes, yes! Happy day xxxx

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I want to see a picture of the ring now YEY!!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Welcome Dans Mummy - I'm so sorry you lost a 3 year old - that's so sad xxx Good luck with TTC and stick with us x
> Welcome to Dwrigi as well - sorry I think I got your name wrong! Sorry you had to join us in the over 40's TTC but here's hoping your stay will be short. My AMH is crappy too, so we're in the same boat x
> Beetle - you sound amazing, I'm so glad the memorial went well and that you managed to hold off until afterwards. What a day, my goodness. Here's lots of hugs that you keep your wonderful PMA. I'm with Dr Parikh as well - she is VERY glam, isn't she! Still not sure whether we're going for it this month yet - something else popped up which has distracted us -
> 
> WAIT FOR IT! THE ELUSIVE RING TURNED UP ON MY FINGER!!! Yes, he got down on one knee on Camber Sands, our very special place and asked me to marry him! Apparently I just burst into tears and didn't reply but then I finally said yes, yes, yes! Happy day xxxx

AAAAAAHHHHHHH! Reb, HUGE congratulations!!! And how romantic, I know it is your special place as I remember you going there to release your balloon in May :cry: Such happy news when we are all feeling a bit fed up with our collective lot! In fact, it's utterly amazing news, thank heavens you booked the luxury room, but more to the point, why had HE not booked it in anticipation of you saying yes?! :haha::haha::haha: Must dash, off to buy a 'cyber-hat' I'm delighted for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Reb S said:


> WAIT FOR IT! THE ELUSIVE RING TURNED UP ON MY FINGER!!! Yes, he got down on one knee on Camber Sands, our very special place and asked me to marry him! Apparently I just burst into tears and didn't reply but then I finally said yes, yes, yes! Happy day xxxx

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: So pleased for you and how romantic :)


----------



## Glowstar

Awww what fab news Reb!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww congrats Reb, that is fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tititimes2

Wonderful news, Reb!!!! Congrats to you and wishing you a lifetime of happiness and love. :flower:


----------



## samiam

Aww Reb--that is soo lovely!! Congratulations!


----------



## Miss_C

Reb - huge congratulations, did you have any idea it was coming at all? I too love Camber Sands, very beautiful spot, I love all of that area down there, even considered moving to Hastings once! And my dear Twinny I used to spend a LOT of time in Kingston, my profile pic on FB a couple of pics back was me having a beer outside the Bishop Pub when I went back to UK a couple of years back!

Well I am officially in the tww but I will call it wfw cos we only did it that once in the morning, I am so not in the right head space right now. Give it a few more days and I hope to be able to grab him for some just for fun. I want to be able to do that without thinking could this be the one etc etc etc. So in approx 13 or 14 days I will pop off to the chemist to grab my clomid and by then we will be so into the groove we will be right back in the swing of another bunny month.

I sent a feedback to Cheri telling her my cycle last month and her prediction was right but wrong and she wrote back saying so so very sorry for the miscarriage and that they are now telling her November. My lady that I went to see a while back said she saw 2 babies but not the word twins. Maybe this loss was number 1 of the 2 and the next will be the right egg that ziggy hitches a ride with. She also said November.

Dans Mum my heart goes out to you, my little one turns 3 in a couple of weeks and I cannot begin to imagine how you get out of bed each day - what an amazing mum you must be.

Now then must off to the cyber milliner for that hat!!


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, shall we go together so that we will match? Or shall we just trust to twin telepathy from the opposite sides of the world? :haha: xxx

Ditto to Dan's Mum, amazing, and I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. With only one precious boy to my credit I cannot even imagine your pain without feeling physically ill. I'm assuming from your post that you have other children and I can only think that you would draw your strength to breath in and out from them. Huge respect to you x

Welcome to yet more new friends on our discussion thread x


----------



## Reb S

Thank you all for your good wishes, lovely ladies and yes, I will post a pic of the ring as soon as I work out how!
Miss C - good luck for the 2ww - you never know! 
Dan's Mum - the others were much more eloquent than me in their expression of your loss - sorry I didn't know what to say to you, but I echo those sentiments xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, what are you doing here? Surely you should be looking at wedding dress sites or booking your honeymoon online?! :haha:


----------



## Reb S

Ha ha ha! haven't set a date yet. OOooh, BnB has gone all arty-farty on us...


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG Reb and you were only saying a few months ago how you hadn't got the ring yet. Now get those cruise brochures laid out on every surface and plant the seed lol. great news xx


----------



## Reb S

Good luck for your scan today, Truly - FX'ed for Ava x


----------



## Dwrgi

Reb S said:


> Welcome Dans Mummy - I'm so sorry you lost a 3 year old - that's so sad xxx Good luck with TTC and stick with us x
> Welcome to Dwrigi as well - sorry I think I got your name wrong! Sorry you had to join us in the over 40's TTC but here's hoping your stay will be short. My AMH is crappy too, so we're in the same boat x
> Beetle - you sound amazing, I'm so glad the memorial went well and that you managed to hold off until afterwards. What a day, my goodness. Here's lots of hugs that you keep your wonderful PMA. I'm with Dr Parikh as well - she is VERY glam, isn't she! Still not sure whether we're going for it this month yet - something else popped up which has distracted us -
> 
> WAIT FOR IT! THE ELUSIVE RING TURNED UP ON MY FINGER!!! Yes, he got down on one knee on Camber Sands, our very special place and asked me to marry him! Apparently I just burst into tears and didn't reply but then I finally said yes, yes, yes! Happy day xxxx

Thank you Reb, and HUGE congratulations! How very romantic!
xx


----------



## Reb S

Me post alert - Urk...am not well. Got laryngitis and temperature and feel like shite. Can't speak. OH thinks it's funny. Not sure if it would affect the IVF - we were going to discuss it today but it'd be a rather one-sided conversation!
Ooops, I just nearly pulled my engagement ring off, thinking it was a scrunchy! ha ha ha! 
Anyway, how is everyone? Great news from our old friend Truly Blessed - after a heart scare her bean has checked out perfect (26 weeks) 
Beetle - how're you doing? And Miss C?
Sam, you've been very quiet lately...!
Come on girls, give me some news as I can't have conversations at the moment!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, sorry to hear you're not well, wishing you better soon x And that must be one heck of an engagement ring if it's as big as a scrunchy, photo required asap!!!

Sam, yes, quiet from you. Your last post sounded a bit low, I hope that not temping is turning out to be a good thing and that you are feeling less despondent. Hoping that the 'less is more' approach works for you this month. I haven't forgotten about the blood strengthening foods list from my acupuncturist it's just that I am always upstairs when I think of it and it is downstairs, I will definitely do it tomorrow xx

AFM, nothing going on here. CD6, usually my first day that CBFM asks for a stick but I completely forgot to switch it on this morning so perhaps that means that I am finally achieving nirvana in terms of relaxing about this whole sorry saga. I have to say that it feels more like resignation, but perhaps I should view even that as progress. My temp sky rocketed this am after I spent last night feeling achey and shivery and convinced I was getting a flu bug. Nothing transpired and today I feel fine but bizarrely, the very same thing happened on cd6 on my last pregnancy chart from August a year ago......straws, clutching.....


----------



## samiam

Hi girls,

I know I've been quiet. Struggling a bit. Didn't rebound from the last hag quite as well as I normally do and this cycle has been a bitch. Super huge painful boobs, ridiculously sore nips (only ever had that with the first pregnancy), and now today, some strange pink spotting. 9dpo and spotting? Trying not to freak out and assume that I feel so crappy because I'm periomenopausal. My birthday is tomorrow. Not feeling it. OH will be back for the weekend, but things are strained again because my job prevents me from flying around as I could over the summer. Men. They encourage you to do something and then, when you do it, they find a way to punish you for it. And everyone around me is preg. So that basically sucks too. Sorry. A bit grumpy.

Anyway. Now you're probably wishing I were still quiet. :( But can you please tell me that I am not totally out of huevos. Lie, if you must, but the eve before my birthday, I need some optimism. :(


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I know I've been quiet. Struggling a bit. Didn't rebound from the last hag quite as well as I normally do and this cycle has been a bitch. Super huge painful boobs, ridiculously sore nips (only ever had that with the first pregnancy), and now today, some strange pink spotting. 9dpo and spotting? Trying not to freak out and assume that I feel so crappy because I'm periomenopausal. My birthday is tomorrow. Not feeling it. OH will be back for the weekend, but things are strained again because my job prevents me from flying around as I could over the summer. Men. They encourage you to do something and then, when you do it, they find a way to punish you for it. And everyone around me is preg. So that basically sucks too. Sorry. A bit grumpy.
> 
> Anyway. Now you're probably wishing I were still quiet. :( But can you please tell me that I am not totally out of huevos. Lie, if you must, but the eve before my birthday, I need some optimism. :(

:hug:
at 9 dpo it could be implantation spotting


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb, sorry about the sore throat, there does seem to be a bug like that going around here so maybe it is a global thing...

Sam, yes, I thought the same as LL, possible implantation spotting at 9dpo, especially with sore boobs :winkwink: And Happy Birthday for tomorrow :cake:

Good news about truly then :thumbup:

AFM, totally not feeling it this month, for a change I feel like I might not even bother testing unless something changes. Have been encouraged a bit with articles saying a 5% morphology is not so bad but the timing this month was either spot on or completely out depending if I O'd before I got to London :(


----------



## truly_blessed

I didn't do many supplements Butterfly, but the FS did encourage my DF to take zinc and selenium for what he decribed as slight morphology issues. Can't say it worked but we did get BFP the very next cycle. I can't remember what you said he was taking.


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, :hugs::hugs: I know that you KNOW it could be implantation, but then, the drop off the cliff is harder when one gets one's hopes up during 2ww, seeing things and then being disappointed, so, as ever, guard your heart. You are definitely NOT NOT NOT out of eggs, you have been pregnant twice in less than a year! There is still a good chance for you to do it again. The dips are so painful to bear for you because you are essentially alone to deal with them, with no one there to help lift you out of them and communication between you and OH is an added complication, but I'm sure he's only being a typical man. I really hope that he can build some bridges and redeem himself over your birthday weekend and that life picks up soon. Well done to you for not temping, keep it up, fill your birthday with cake and friends while you wait for him to arrive. ending you lots of love xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

truly_blessed said:


> I didn't do many supplements Butterfly, but the FS did encourage my DF to take zinc and selenium for what he decribed as slight morphology issues. Can't say it worked but we did get BFP the very next cycle. I can't remember what you said he was taking.

Thanks truly, I did buy him 3 months supply of zinc before I left and am hoping he gets some Wellman Conception too as I have told him that would be good. Good to hear that you got your BFP on the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Reb S said:


> Me post alert - Urk...am not well. Got laryngitis and temperature and feel like shite. Can't speak. OH thinks it's funny. Not sure if it would affect the IVF - we were going to discuss it today but it'd be a rather one-sided conversation!

Hi Reb, sorry to hear you're not well. If it helps you, I had a bad cold just before my IVF, and the FS didn't seem to think it would make much difference. She wasn't at all bothered about it anyway!

Hope you're better soon,
Ax:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Spoomie said:


> AFM, nothing going on here. CD6, usually my first day that CBFM asks for a stick but I completely forgot to switch it on this morning so perhaps that means that I am finally achieving nirvana in terms of relaxing about this whole sorry saga. I have to say that it feels more like resignation, but perhaps I should view even that as progress. My temp sky rocketed this am after I spent last night feeling achey and shivery and convinced I was getting a flu bug. Nothing transpired and today I feel fine but bizarrely, the very same thing happened on cd6 on my last pregnancy chart from August a year ago......straws, clutching.....

Let's hope that those are all good vibes!!! I'm crossing fingers for you!

Is it worth getting a CBFM???

Hope you're okay?
Ax :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

samiam said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I know I've been quiet. Struggling a bit. Didn't rebound from the last hag quite as well as I normally do and this cycle has been a bitch. Super huge painful boobs, ridiculously sore nips (only ever had that with the first pregnancy), and now today, some strange pink spotting. 9dpo and spotting? Trying not to freak out and assume that I feel so crappy because I'm periomenopausal. My birthday is tomorrow. Not feeling it. OH will be back for the weekend, but things are strained again because my job prevents me from flying around as I could over the summer. Men. They encourage you to do something and then, when you do it, they find a way to punish you for it. And everyone around me is preg. So that basically sucks too. Sorry. A bit grumpy.
> 
> Anyway. Now you're probably wishing I were still quiet. :( But can you please tell me that I am not totally out of huevos. Lie, if you must, but the eve before my birthday, I need some optimism. :(

Couldn't 9DPO spotting be implanatation??? OO-eer, hang on in there girl!
:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Dwrgi, I have kind of stopped getting excited these days, unless I am temping at 12dpo and looking good, then I indulge myself a little! I have a CBFM, switched it on this am and contemplated feeding it a stick, but decided against it as I only have 7 left in the box and hoped I might get a 'perfect' 14v14 cycle again this month and then miss the peak days if I run out of sticks. I think I will try to resist the temptation to hold up Amazon shares all on my own by buying yet more once these run out and instead to revert to the regular sex as opposed to well timed sex, which, after all has done b*gger all for us so far!!! Trying so so hard to loosen my obsessive grip on this situation.........x


----------



## Reb S

Sam, sorry to hear you are feeling shite - lots of hugs for tomorrow and have a good birthday. FX'ed it's implantation...xxxx
Thanks for all your well-wishes - I had lots of sympathy at work today, as if you speak with no voice in front of 100 people they all know you're sick! hee hee.
Dwrgi - thanks for info re IVF - we're still pondering... will look at dates for the next few months just in case x


----------



## samiam

Well, it was the hag, arriving for my flipping birthday. How nice of her, huh? 

On a positive note (I'm doing my best here), maybe this means that OH and I will actually be together this time during O (since I now seem to be Oing earlier). So there's that. . .


----------



## Spoomie

Sam :hugs: stupid old witch (her, not you!) showing up on your birthday. Hope you have managed to stick two fingers up at her and have a lovely day in spite of her. Now cut the cake and pour the champagne, I'm getting hungry and thirsty over here xxx


----------



## Miss_C

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-15185917

just sharing


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - great story! I love it!
Sam - Happy Birthday, go out and enjoy yourself, xxxx sorry about silly hag, but as you say, there's a consolation prize in there xxx


----------



## greens

a lovely story :) Miss_C


----------



## Desperado167

Sam ,happy birthday :cake::cake::cake::wine:::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes, lovely ladies and yes, I will post a pic of the ring as soon as I work out how!
> Miss C - good luck for the 2ww - you never know!
> Dan's Mum - the others were much more eloquent than me in their expression of your loss - sorry I didn't know what to say to you, but I echo those sentiments xxx

:flower::flow::hug::yipee::wine:that is lovely news ,:hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Huh. Still feeling shite. Can't breathe without it hurting, so our IVF decision has been made - certainly NOT this month. There's no way we can face starting it with me so run down. I also have HUMUNGOUS zit on my chin, just to make me feel good!
Right - how's everyone.
Sam - good birthday?
Spoomie - how's the shagathon? Things gearing up nicely?!
Despie, loving your AUTUMN BFP banner - so pretty and very positive vibe!
Beetle - how's things? I hope you're feeling okay and recovering xx
Miss C - just general hugs!
I'm sure I've forgotten loads of folk, but hey, I'm ill!
x
PS - SO glad BnB got rid of that horrible ' put everything in the middle font' they p'd around with for a few days!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Reb, sorry to hear that you're still suffering. Sounds like the sensible thing to do to postpone IVF this month and concentrate on getting yourself in tip top health first. 

Hhmm, shagathon, not really got started yet, oh dear. Maybe tonight, or tomorrow, that will only be cd9 or 10 and CBFM still reading low, so hopefully we're safe! Definite shift in mindset just now that is making me question for how much longer we should pursue this and I am currently yearning to feel 'free' to get on with our lives without supplements, temping, cbfm, abstinence from well, everything nice except sex really!!! Six months ago I could not have even considered giving up the quest but it feels increasingly less likely to happen and I am so jaded with it, but, importantly, also stronger to face the prospect of leaving it behind, if that makes sense? 

Very interesting article about mothers over 45 in Saturday Times magazine today, not sure if it's available to view online but it is thought provoking reading even though so far (I'm only halfway through it, will finish it after DS's bedtime) every one seems to have been older than us (is it even possible?!) and needed medication to bring them out of menopause to facilitate conception! Slight American slant to it too with some of stats being quoted from US. Nonetheless, it tries to give a for/against picture which I liked and would be interested to hear if anyone else has read it.

Sam, I finally have the list of 'Foods which tonify the blood' from acupuncturist. Here they are:
aduki beans, apricot, beef, beetroot, bone marrow, chicken, egg, cuttle fish, dandelion, dang gui, dark leafy greens, dates, fig, kidney beans, liver, longan, spirulina, nettle, octopus, oyster, parsley, sardine, spinach, sweet rice, watercress


----------



## Spoomie

For anyone trying to boost their chances by using acupuncture, this is (long, but!) interesting reading.......

https://www.acudenver.com/_docs/ArticlesRL1.pdf


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Spoomie said:


> For anyone trying to boost their chances by using acupuncture, this is (long, but!) interesting reading.......
> 
> https://www.acudenver.com/_docs/ArticlesRL1.pdf

I am a firm believer in it! I take it weekly with a specialist in fertility, she is awesome! :happydance::happydance:

D~


----------



## Desperado167

Spoomie,am trying to read the article online ,thanks for the info :thumbup:Reb so so sorry u are still Ill lovely ,take it easy Hun,keeping fixed u are better for. Next month ,:hugs:Massive hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello ladies.

I am guessing that it is time for me to bow out of this thread. This was my last little one and I have no intention of trying for anymore so that makes me no longer TTC. I wanted to wait at least until we found the camera so I could post a couple of pictures for you all. 

I may try to keep an eye on you all for awhile but I fear that I am no longer a member of this little group. Good luck to you all either expecting or still trying. While you are still working on it, keep the faith. It can happen for you, I believe that.

Here are the promised pictures. From the hospital: https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1043-1.jpg

From today: https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1051-1.jpg


----------



## LLbean

ciarhwyfar said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I am guessing that it is time for me to bow out of this thread. This was my last little one and I have no intention of trying for anymore so that makes me no longer TTC. I wanted to wait at least until we found the camera so I could post a couple of pictures for you all.
> 
> I may try to keep an eye on you all for awhile but I fear that I am no longer a member of this little group. Good luck to you all either expecting or still trying. While you are still working on it, keep the faith. It can happen for you, I believe that.
> 
> Here are the promised pictures. From the hospital: https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1043-1.jpg
> 
> From today: https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1051-1.jpg

AWWWW absolutely adorable THANK YOU for sharing!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Beautiful pics ,thank you ,:flower:Congrats ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks, Cianfdafdsfjdfjfar,
Many congratulations and for being there for us for all these months. Will you pop in with the odd story of life with LO? I hope no one else would mind....
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats ciar, beautiful pics and am glad you have a complete family, it is lovely to hear of success stories on here :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Reb

Happy belated birthday Sam

Beautiful pics Ciar!

:wave: new ladies

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Thanks, Pip! Sorry, haven't visited your journal for a while - will go and stalk you briefly now!
Spoomie - you sound amazing. I am so thrilled that you're beginning to find life outside of TTC again and that, along with me, you're actually able to look forward to life if we finally quit the battle. Made my day reading your post xxx
Miss C - how you doing? x
Butterfly - your temps are looking mighty fine...! FXed for you xx


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Reb, I'm hoping it's for real, probably be a dip or twenty along the way, but I'm definitely feeling more upbeat. Interestingly, went to see my reflexologist last night and, without prompting from me she said that I felt much less stressed (in my feet?! It fascinates me!) and that the energy seemed to flow more freely as she was treating me, so maybe it IS for real. Hope you're doing ok too, good girl for not temping! :hugs: xx


----------



## Reb S

Wasn't bothering to temp, as my pre-O's were up in the 37's as I was sick! Guess I probably O'd in the last few days, juding by the horny man beside me in the bed hee hee! :flasher::devil:


----------



## Miss_C

hey everyone, been reading but not been posting been busy, thinking of moving huse in December so I have been clearing through cupboards and drawers and culling beofre packing. Jake has been having the strangest nights waking 3 or 4 times with the screaming ab dabs, nothing wrong, nothing hurts, no owies or anything, clings on like a limpet and then lays down and goes back to sleep. Weird. 

ciaftaywyyciiicee = the pics are just beautiful thank you for sharing and well done you!!! And as Reb said please pop back every now and then and share life updates.

My chart has gone mental this morning but I think I may be getting sick, have had squirty bottom for past 2 days and feel a bit fluey, my boobs are so so so so sore this month pretty much since the day of O and getting worse, I feel like I want to rip them off!!

Jake has surgery booked for 27th of this month so hopefully that all goes well and then the following week serious bunnying should occur. Have 2 more prescriptions of clomid left so if neither of them work then that's it for us, we will start the new year with an acceptance of that's they way things are and officially go into ntnp mode.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Twinny

Poor Jake, hope sleep settles down and that his op goes ok. Will be thinking of you. You sound in a better place. It seems that you, Reb, Sam and I are all moving into a different place, there has been so much heartache here recently, it's hardly surprising. I am hopeful that this new attitude of que sera will work in our favour as we stop fighting our bodies and let things be. For me, this will be my last month of CBFM if I can manage it; my cycle seems to be more settled since mc and giving up the herbalist so it seems an unnecessary expense and stress to keep poas! Catch up soon xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies, just a quick post to say goodbye. I have a stark white BFN for this month and temps are dropping so I am out and the ex has decided that he wants to move on with his life (fair enough) so we will no longer be ttcing. I wish you all the luck and :dust: in the world and will pop in every now and again to see how you are all doing.

xx


----------



## Reb S

Oh Butterfly, I'm so sorry - your chart looked so nice for a few days there. Seems like most of us on the thread are moving in that direction, it's quite strange. Lots of luck and love in your future x
I wonder if there'll be anyone left if we do decide to do our IVF - I can't do it without you lot... x
Miss C - I know you feel ill, but the Spoomie-theory of life thinks that's quite a good thing TTC, I seem to remember - FX and here's to Jake settling. Good luck for the op, I've forgotten what he's got to have... sorry. x


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,am so so sorry ,please keep in touch ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Reb ,I will be here for another while if u will have me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaelia67

Hi all, just dropping in.... I was on the boards around 3+ years ago and after around 2 years of ttc followed by a mc, we decided to throw the towel in. I'm 44 and although I have children, my partner doesn't and after much discussion we have decided to try one last time. Good luck everyone and many congrats to all that have their long awaited Bfp x


----------



## Desperado167

Kaelia67 said:


> Hi all, just dropping in.... I was on the boards around 3+ years ago and after around 2 years of ttc followed by a mc, we decided to throw the towel in. I'm 44 and although I have children, my partner doesn't and after much discussion we have decided to try one last time. Good luck everyone and many congrats to all that have their long awaited Bfp x

That's wonderful news ,good luck huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Butterfly, so so sorry that you have had bad news this month and that your ex has withdrawn his 'assistance'. If there has to be bright side to where you find yourself right now, then try to think on this: by forcing a line to be drawn under ttc for you perhaps he has spared you from the purgatory we all seem to be battling with, how to let go of this and move forward. It's too easy to say, 'One more month, we'll give up after that...' and before we know where we are, a whole year of our lives have passed by and despite having lived in limbo, we are still in the same boat. So, while I feel so sad for you that your journey is over with a different outcome to that which you would've hoped for, he's also forcing you to set yourself free :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, where's your chart? I can't find it, have you taken the link away?


----------



## Reb S

Hi Kaelia and welcome back - good luck for the final fling!
Blimey, this thread really does seem to be heading for an autumnal feeling. Strange.
Despie - thank you SO much for your kind words - Yes, I'd love your support if we decide to go for it.
And to those of us who are coming to the end of our road - can we still support each other as we deal with the aftermath?!
Right, have to go play with my dog, who is demanding attention. xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, not bowing out totally, just trying to reclaim something that I have lost. For now, that involves giving up on CBFM and cutting out some of the zillions of supplements I currently take as each bottle comes to an end. When I found this lifeline of a thread after our last mc, I really believed that there would be one supplement or device that would be the missing link and that everything wold then fall beautifully into place. I also imagined that I would keep going with the same intensity until I got my reward. After searching desperately for 11 months I am now moving to a position of believing that these extraneous things really make very little difference. It *may* happen for me, but if it does then it will be more down to a lucky month when everything lined up in perfect harmony: the egg was just a llliiiiiiittttlllle bit better than normal, the sperm swam a lliiitttllleee bit stronger and the lining was just a lllliiiittttllle bit more plush, not because I took vitamin C or iron religiously or used softcups. I may be attempting to take a more pragmatic stance from hereon in but I can't imagine leaving the thread for a good while yet! I am still gearing up for ovulation like hopeless fool..........x


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, how are you doing? xx


----------



## Spoomie

Re: the new look BnB which appeared today (I didn't see it the last time Reb mentioned it). I'm just loving the images of glorious pregnancy bumps that flash up on the home page, NOT, now there's something that helps my state of mind!!! I'm trying to be balanced and gracious....... I'm sure it's a huge thrill to those on the LTTTC board.....<sigh>


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie said:


> Twinny, where's your chart? I can't find it, have you taken the link away?

it's there now - this new site must have played with more than our minds!!!

Also overlaid ziggy's first chart with this one cos I thought it looked familiar - yes I know stupid but I really truly am not expecting anything this month, just showing that a chart means NOTHING!!


----------



## samiam

I'm okay ladies. I think I sprained my ankle on tonight's full moon hike, but OH is ministering to me like a champ. And we're going to get on the BD wagon here starting this weekend and try to beat that damned huevo to the punch. But I am EXACTLY where you are Spoomie, in terms of supplements and using my last CBFM sticks. I'll temp, but I'm mostly just letting the intensity of it all go. It was ruining things, so. . .

And Reb, of COURSE we'll all be here. In fact, maybe we need to start our own thread, NTNP after a loss for 40s. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies, thank you so much for your support - and Spoomie - you are so right. I could see myself saying, just until I am 44 then after that well maybe a few more months etc etc and never being able to let go and the fact that I have to let go I am now looking on as a positive thing. I gave it a good shot for as long as I could :flower:

Thanks also to Sam for the message, definitely something to think about :hugs:

So, having said all that, I have one more month! After a chat with the ex, we are in for October, as long as I can get myself back to the UK in time. I am packing up and leaving the middle east but need to get everything sold and finished before O which may be around 23-25th Oct. :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sam ,:hugs:Sorry about your ankle ,:kiss:Spoomie bf and miss c and Reb ,am also feeling it's the end of the road myself and this month I have just ate and drank wotever I want :thumbup:,I haven't been taking my supplements except for my f.a and I haven't been using my cbfm But I have been temping .I am starting to accept the chances of another l.o will never happen so wots the point .my life has been on hold for 5 and a half years and with each loss I lose a little bit more of myself :cry::cry:I don't want to look back and think I have wasted those years with the kids , I am with them all 24/7 but my mind is constantly on ttc :cry:,my two brothers wife's are due in three weeks and I am already A Nervous wreck at the thought of going to the hospital,and to make matters worse they are being christened on xmas morning and we all have to attend the service ,:nope:I don't know how I will hold back the tears .but I am planning on being here for a while and like everyone I just keep saying just one more month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Kaelia ,hi ,hope u are doing ok ,xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly :hugs:. So happy that you are staying for another month. Really, _really_ hope you get your longed for BFP....you deserve it lady! I will be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Despie - massive :hugs: honey, that's such a hard situation to be in with imminent births looming like that. 

To all you other lovely ladies massive :hug:, I'm only just getting an idea of how hard the TTC journey is :cry:. My last chart was really good but this one is completely different and no sign of ov arriving any time soon. Ridiculously I though that if I ov'd CD #12 last cycle I would again this cycle. Bah. 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks keekee :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, hang in there, I am just so hoping this month is the one for you. You are a strong person and you can get through this whatever happens. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

meant to add keekee I think your chart still looks good for a day 12 O, it doesn't look far off with the temps dropping and the EWCM :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> meant to add keekee I think your chart still looks good for a day 12 O, it doesn't look far off with the temps dropping and the EWCM :thumbup:

Thanks Butterfly! I did some temp adjusting (I am so bad at temping at the same time every day) and the chart looks better. I'm thinking maybe I'll go straight to peak tomorrow or the day after. Here's hoping!
:hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Keekeekasaurus - good luck for your O - hope it pops at the right moment!
Sam - sorry for your ankle, what a pain, but hey - it means you're not able to go anywhere and have to stay in bed with OH!
Despie, Spoomie - I think there's going to be a rush on CBFM's on ebay - just dusted mine off and I'm GONNA SELL IT!!!
Butterfly - glad you''ve got one more month, praying this is it x
Miss C - I still can't access your chart! What's going on?! xx
Bother!!! Just boiled my soup to death whilst typing this!


----------



## truly_blessed

oh the liberation, is this the equivilent of burning our bras? lol. I've still got the CBFM tucked away, not brave enough to sell it yet although I have thought about it many times. I'm just too scared I'll jinx things even now.


----------



## Reb S

Oh Truly, don't be silly! You know Ava is PERFECT!!! Burn your bra! Sell your CBFM!!! Actually, let's be sensible and not all sell them at once or else we won't get a good price hee hee!
x


----------



## peanutpup

Hello ladies! I just introduced myself in the over 35 section but so glad I found this thread as well as I am 42. I am currently 14 dpo (af due today--no show yet) tested this morning BFN. I copied my into below-- Look forward to joining all you wonderful ladies.

Hello all you wonderful ladies--been creeping for a little bit and decided its time to introduce myself. Me 42, DH 42, DD 12 Been "trying" for a year (DH says no to more but only bc he is scared due to our ages) I can't accept that. I have a special place in my heart waiting for another little miracle to complete our family. We aren't doing anything to prevent (I may be steering things my way during optimum times which is why I know deep down he really wants one too but is too caught up in facts--he follows his thinking instead of his heart. I don't have anyone to talk to that understands so was so glad I found this site--THANKS EVERYONE for being here.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello peanutpup and welcome to this lovely thread for us over 40's :hi: it does feel nice to have some ladies who are in the same boat :thumbup:

Wishing you the best of luck :flower:


----------



## Reb S

Hooray for Peanutpup! Join the crowd - keep us pepped us as a few of us are showing signs of TTC fatigue! FX for a late BFP this cycle x


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Hello ladies! I just introduced myself in the over 35 section but so glad I found this thread as well as I am 42. I am currently 14 dpo (af due today--no show yet) tested this morning BFN. I copied my into below-- Look forward to joining all you wonderful ladies.
> 
> Hello all you wonderful ladies--been creeping for a little bit and decided its time to introduce myself. Me 42, DH 42, DD 12 Been "trying" for a year (DH says no to more but only bc he is scared due to our ages) I can't accept that. I have a special place in my heart waiting for another little miracle to complete our family. We aren't doing anything to prevent (I may be steering things my way during optimum times which is why I know deep down he really wants one too but is too caught up in facts--he follows his thinking instead of his heart. I don't have anyone to talk to that understands so was so glad I found this site--THANKS EVERYONE for being here.

Hi huni and welcome :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

Can I join?. my name is Lisa, I just turned 42 last month , I am a mom to 4 girls and were TTC my 5th and my DH first baby .


----------



## Desperado167

lisap2008 said:


> Can I join?. my name is Lisa, I just turned 42 last month , I am a mom to 4 girls and were TTC my 5th and my DH first baby .

Am also ttc my fifth ,welcome huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prickly

Hello to you all...:flower:another newbie here on this thread...although like the rest I have been creeping around on here for a while...:shrug:turned 40 in July..busy trying to conceive my second child (have a DD aged 10) and a third child for my partner...am currently around 8dpo...although not hopeful for this month as recently started a new diet / supplements regime and this has really shaken up my fertility and have read it takes about 3 months for any changes to impact upon egg quality!...have had a couple of chem pregs last year and a m/c at 10 weeks in February...anyway, glad to be accessing a virtual world of like minded ladies! This ttc malarky can be a lonley hard business can't it?!!:thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi newbies! Yes Reb, spot on, we need some enthusiasm to boost our spirits. Hoping I can press on with my new found realism and at the same time, keep the flame flickering x


----------



## Miss_C

I'll be full of enthusiasm next month - just waiting for witch to arrive and end the ttc holiday! 

fixed link to my chart now Reb - I think!!

welcome to all the newbies - time some more initiation ceremonies me thinks lol - nah seriously this group has been an absolute haven and I cannot imagine the last year without them.

we have had some great stories along with some devastating ones. Most of us if not all sadly have experienced the heartbreak and devastation of the longed for bfp only to have the world crash in on us with a loss. And that is what makes us so unique at over 40 we can't take the time out to grieve our losses re group and come back 6 months later and try again, we have to keep that forward motion going and that is so god damned hard!

We currently have LLBean Glowstar and Truly Blessed all with little bumps and cwaryithdgfysjkh (sp?) lol!! has introduced us to her new little one just very recently. 

All our babies will be in our arms but we just have to be realistic that it will be later rather than sooner but definitely better late than never!


----------



## greengerbera

Hello Lovely Ladies ....

I would love to join you in your journeys towards that end goal of a BFP!

I turned 40 in June this year and I am experiencing secondary infertility after conceiving my son at 38.

I have been trying for over a year now and have been through the NHS system with little help and support and have been put in the unexplained group!

I suffer from short luteal phase of 8 days on a 26 day cycle. This month I paid to see a private consultant who has prescribed me progesterone (cylogest 200g) for this cycle to see if it makes a difference...

The consultant also said because of my low amh test that he would recommend that I go for IVF if I am serious about conceiving .... so decisions decisions.....

Thanks for listening ......


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi to everybody and welcome to Prickly and Greengerbera!

I am new on here too, so still getting to know everybody!

Prickly, I was so sorry to read about your miscarriage at 10 weeks, what an awful experience for you. I hope that you get your second little bean, sooner rather than later! Do you mind me asking what the prednisone and progesterone is for? Is the progesterone to help the embryo implant??? It's all so scientific for an arts based brain!

Greengerbera-I also have low amh and had a failed IVF in the summer. There are two clinics that seem to come out on top for IVF in our age group-the Lister (which seems to have specialists in low amh) and the ARGC, although cycles there are about £12000 each. My FS recommended I take DHEA for four months before trying another IVF cycle, but I have read that DHEA seems to have most success after 6 momths of use. But, of course, we don't have time to waste. There is also a school of thought that believes that natural IVF is best for us, as it encourages the slow development of the eggs, thus the quality is not compromised, and fertilization rates may improve as a result. I think CREATE in London are food for this.

Anyway, good luck to us all! We need to will those BFPs into happening!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## greengerbera

Many Thanks Dwrgi for the IVF info ... it is really helpful to know this stuff - out of interest which Clinic did you use for your 1st attempt - and are you using a different clinic for your 2nd attempt.

My accupuntist also recommended DHEA to improve the quality of the eggs - I have been taking Royal Jelly for the past 3 months - so was hoping it might have an effect on this cycle as they say give it 3 months also... if that didn't work then I was going to order the DHEA from the US - as it would help prepare me if I decide to go for IVF..

Did you get any feedback from your clinic to why your eggs did not fertilise??


----------



## Dwrgi

greengerbera said:


> Many Thanks Dwrgi for the IVF info ... it is really helpful to know this stuff - out of interest which Clinic did you use for your 1st attempt - and are you using a different clinic for your 2nd attempt.
> 
> My accupuntist also recommended DHEA to improve the quality of the eggs - I have been taking Royal Jelly for the past 3 months - so was hoping it might have an effect on this cycle as they say give it 3 months also... if that didn't work then I was going to order the DHEA from the US - as it would help prepare me if I decide to go for IVF..
> 
> Did you get any feedback from your clinic to why your eggs did not fertilise??

Hi! I used CRGW in Sout Wales. They are a lovely bunch of people but I don't think they have much experience in dealing with women with low amh. By CD15 I had my final scan and I had twelve follicles with five at 20mm, 19mm and 18 mm with 7 smaller ones. They told me to take the trigger that night and 36 hours later, at egg collection, only two eggs were retrieved. They said that the other follicles were empty, but I think that they let my follicles grow too big and they then ovulated before EC. I normally ovulate on CD14 anyway, and I think I should have had EC two days before. It was really frustrating as they gave the excuse that my eggs were old, that this was what to expect from those with low amh, that I should do DHEA or consider donor eggs. This is a standard response, I have since learnt, when the clinic can't explain what happened. I would like to go back there again, though, and perhaps try a different gonatrophin (some believe that Menopur isn't the best for low amh) and perhaps trigger shot Pregnyl. I know that the ARGC take a blood sample every day and a ultrasound, and then decide what dose you need to take daily, based on these results. This accounts for their 30% success rate in our age bracket. I definitely wished I'd asked for blood tests, as this can give an indicator of your estradiol level, and how many eggs are realistically likely to be present (I think it correlates to 200 units per egg). 

As far as feedback with regard to the eggs not fertilizing, they said it was simply mathematics-more eggs equals better fertilization rates. The eggs and sperm seemed good apparently, just one of those things.

Hope this helps!
Axx


----------



## greengerbera

It sounds like you have had a frustrating time ... there are just so many hurdles to get over with IVF - which really gives me great concerns to whether to go ahead and put myself through it ... it must be a really stressful process ...

I also worry that funding about funding it privately - and as you point out trying to pick the best centre to care for your needs with a limited amount of funds. I have been given a 1 in 10 chance of success by my consultant - which isn't very good.... so do I give myself one shot at IVF or perhaps I should just continue naturally and see what happens --- Decisions Decisions

At least you are going to give it another go ... I have read that 2nd attempts are really successful as gives you an opportunity to iron out any initial problems with drugs etc - so I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Reb S

Hello newbies!!!
Great to get a new spurt of enthusiasm into this thread, as we've all been lagging a bit lately. As to the IVF - ARGC are the most expensive, also have the best results. Apparently you practically have to give yourself over them for the month and I've heard it described as a bit conveyor-belt-ish. You can't argue with the results. I'm not sure if they have criteria for accepting patients, in terms of AMH etc. Lister will pretty much take anybody, which is possibly why their results are a little below ARGC and they will only test you for the kind of things that ARGC do after you've miscarried a few times, apparently. I asked for it all up-front, having already miscarried and am awaiting my results. 
Any more info, just ask! I am a mine of useless bits of info about various London fertility clinics!
Greengerbera - your AMH is better than mine if that helps! xxx


----------



## greengerbera

Thanks Reb for the info...

As I live in Cambridgeshire I worry about if I chose a London Clinic - the amount of time I would have to travel to and from for my appointments - if as you say you practically have to give yourself over to the ARGC for a month - then this would be really hard to do..

There is a new IVF Clinic opened in Cambridge (Cambridge IVF) but they have no data for successes - as is a brand new clinic - which also means no waiting lists which could be a bonus - if I do decide to go for it..

I don't suppose you know what the waiting lists are like for the London clinics..

It is really hard - as I have it in my head that if I try IVF - then I will have 1 attempt only and then walk away - as I can't afford to keep trying cycle after cycle - and also I don't think I would be able to take the stress of it ... so with this in mind I want to give it my best shot possible...

I was disappointed with my amh test ... but my consultant didn't seem too bothered by it - and just said it was in line with somebody of my age???


----------



## Reb S

Greegerbera - To be honest, they're not even sure what the AMH test really implies - just that a low AMH often links up with a poor response to the stims used in IVF and therefore low number of eggs; it may also be linked to poor egg quality, which is to be expected from us dinosaur TTC'ers! I don't know what my AMH was last year when I IVF'ed but I over-stimmed and had OHSS and it can't have been that different only a year ago. 
I went to Bourne Hall in Colchester for some testing and they have a partner clinic in Cambridge - I was impressed with them in Colchester, but their results aren't coming up on the UK database at the mo. As for waiting lists - I saw someone at the Lister almost straight away... but I can't recommend them yet as still waiting for my test results.
Try the assisted conception threads for more info - lots of lovely ladies who know much more than me x

Spoomster -how you doing? Are you temping?
Sam- any news on your ankle?
And Miss C - I STILL can't access yr chart!!! x


----------



## Miss_C

hmmm i just clicked on my link and it works Reb - it's there above the sparkling banner and under our message to ziggy. Nothing exciting to see there though, witch should be here in a few days and then we can get busy with things, clomid etc etc


----------



## Reb S

Duh, silly me, was clicking on yr ticker! (sounds a bit rude hee hee!)


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies, I'm still stalking you all :winkwink: waiting on the next BFP!

Just thought I'd update and let you know that baby Glowie is a boy....here he is at 16 weeks :cloud9:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000203.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000199.jpg


----------



## Reb S

Horray for baby boy Glowie!!! x


----------



## samiam

Glowie: YEAH Baby boy!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie, baby boys are the BEST!!!


----------



## peanutpup

Hi ladies just wanted to let you know I am out this month--:witch: reared her ugly head--grrr! Hoping this month will have a better outcome--trying to be optimistic :)


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you know I am out this month--:witch: reared her ugly head--grrr! Hoping this month will have a better outcome--trying to be optimistic :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk glowie ,he's adorable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GLOWIE!!! That is FABULOUS!!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Spoomie

peanutpup said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you know I am out this month--:witch: reared her ugly head--grrr! Hoping this month will have a better outcome--trying to be optimistic :)

Hate that witch :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: LLBean

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Glowie!

Pip x


----------



## maryanne67

:happydance: congrats Glowie :happydance:


----------



## bellafamilia

Help Scared and confussed 43 and ttc I have 2 Daughters 21 and 17 ttc for the last time I have had cancer twice I am a high risk pregancy because of that not for the baby but for me I have some many questions and concerns I am hopeing for some support and advise. I will be starting clomid on my next cycle.. Am I crazy for wanting this help..


----------



## Miss_C

peanutpup said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you know I am out this month--:witch: reared her ugly head--grrr! Hoping this month will have a better outcome--trying to be optimistic :)

Ok here we go then we will be almost cycle buddies, little spotting and cramping this morning so I am sure she will be here by this arvo. Then begins our penultimate bunny month.!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for Master Glowie :happydance::happydance:

Sorry peanutpup :hugs:

Hi bellafamilia, welcome and good luck :flower:. There is another lady on this thread, keekeesaurus, who has also suffered from cancer, maybe she can give you some advice/reassurance. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all well the :witch:caught me in full force this morning ,:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Elizabeth, so so sorry, I just saw your status. Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## LLbean

Thanks...I'm ok...just pissy now over how quickly hubby wants to give up on our own baby.


----------



## samiam

What do you mean, Eli?


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> What do you mean, Eli?

we worked it out but basically he did not want to use my eggs any more


----------



## Reb S

bellafamilia said:


> Help Scared and confussed 43 and ttc I have 2 Daughters 21 and 17 ttc for the last time I have had cancer twice I am a high risk pregancy because of that not for the baby but for me I have some many questions and concerns I am hopeing for some support and advise. I will be starting clomid on my next cycle.. Am I crazy for wanting this help..

Welcome, Bella - you will get lots of support on this thread x
LL - I already posted to you how sad I am for you - I'm glad hubby seems to be coming round. Guys really don't get it.
Despie - SO sorry she got you, the old hag xxx

AFM - feeling autumnally sad at the moment, oh well, time to go cook a nice curry.


----------



## samiam

Sorry you are sad, Reb. Curry should help.

As for the egg thing, Eli, I bet that was a hard time for you both. :(


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> bellafamilia said:
> 
> 
> Help Scared and confussed 43 and ttc I have 2 Daughters 21 and 17 ttc for the last time I have had cancer twice I am a high risk pregancy because of that not for the baby but for me I have some many questions and concerns I am hopeing for some support and advise. I will be starting clomid on my next cycle.. Am I crazy for wanting this help..
> 
> Welcome, Bella - you will get lots of support on this thread x
> LL - I already posted to you how sad I am for you - I'm glad hubby seems to be coming round. Guys really don't get it.
> Despie - SO sorry she got you, the old hag xxx
> 
> AFM - feeling autumnally sad at the moment, oh well, time to go cook a nice curry.Click to expand...

Thanks Reb ,:hugs:Hope u feel better after that curry ,AFM,started fertilaid today and I feel great ,this is my 66 th month ttc and the number 67 is lucky for me as it's the year I was born and my house number ,let's hope it's lucky for me next month too :thumbup:Hugs everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Aw, Despie, Here's hoping the 6's will do it for you xxx
Sam - the curry helped. Steve and I are not talking about the elephant in the room (IVF) at the moment - I think it's a question of do we want to spend £5,000 on something that probably won't work, plus he's worried about the fact that we only just get by without a child to take care of! What time in the day for anything else?
Anyway - how're YOU?
And SPoomie - how;s the non-temping going?
Miss C - anything to report? 
Hoping all well with you guys. I'm off to NY for the week, although my cello got left behind (my fault!) so I have to find one in Manhattan to borrow for the week, hee hee!
xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Reb, sorry I didn't answer the 'Are you temping?' question last time you asked it. Failing miserably so far, I KNOW that FFF is going to amend her stupid opinion on my O date in the next day or so and so I keep on temping. Uncharacteristically low post-O temps right now (GREAT, things just get better!) though I expect a big jump tomorrow or day after. Acupuncture is really helping me deal with the heartache and feel more positive about all that I DO have in my life (I think I may have said previously that I was never really a glass half full type of person!) at the moment. I am even toying with the idea of getting back in to proper marathon training come January, though I will probably delay it when it gets here, as per our previous discussion of 'Just one more month...'. The change for me is that I really really want to run again and haven't felt that much since mc. We'll see.

Enjoy your time in NY, though I know you will be working. Hope you manage to find a cello, I LOVE that you are so chilled about it. Hhmmm, your elephant in the room. It is very difficult for you because the IVF issue forces you to put yourselves - emotions and all - on the line in a way that 'Just one more month...' does not. I really hope you decide to go for it; you may think you don't have the time or money but, trust me, you would find it once your LO arrived because all else fades in to the background ( I hope that hasn't made anyone vomit, apologies if it sounds too soppy) :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

cycle day 1 for me today - which is a good thing cos we are bang on schedule well maybe a day or 2 early bur just means we can get started on our penultimate bunny month! Will pick up my clomid today ready for Wednesday or maybe Thursday I am wondering if 4-8 may be better have read 4-8 even 5-9 can make a more mature egg, although last time if I had taken it longer I wonder if more mature follicles would have popped. From memory I had 3 ready to go on cd11. I must go do a little reading and see what is out there. Also need to go for a drive and get some more pre-seed, ridiculous how unavailable it is in this country. Have my instead cups ready to go (Sam  and D is happy that our month off is over!! Now just gotta wait for the witch to depart.

Good news is I am going to have a lot to be focused on away from ttc as well so that may help, we just started the Spring Racing Carnival so work is going to be busy, hoping to find a house and move away from the ferals at end of November so house hunting is under way AND we have decided we want a bird, but not just any old bird, seems the one for us is an Eclectus Parrot. I grew up with an African Grey but at a cost of $6-8,000 in Australia that ain't gonna happen for Jake so an Eclectus is next best thing! Super excited about that.

AND to top all that off Jake has his surgery next Thursday. Absolutely pooping myself, general Anaesthesia terrifies me. I bawled my eyes out before my gall bladder surgery and it wasn't the operation that scared me it was the GA so putting my son under is just beyond nightmare proportions.

So that's my little update


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies, hope you are all OK, just popping in to say hello now I am on cd1 officially. My LP was 3 days longer than usual, not sure why that was. I still wonder if the flight to the BF 'popped' the follies earlier than they were ready for :shrug:

Miss_C, synching with you on cd1 today - hope the clomid does it for you this month and you manage to get through the stress of your DS having a GA :hugs:

Reb, New York sounds fun, hope you find a cello!

Spoomie - it is so difficult to step away from the temping but I guess it can be useful even so :hugs:

Despie - am lining up with you on the numbers - mine is the 11/11/11 as I will be 44 so I might test on that day. Also a 67 here so FX that comes together for you :hugs:

Sam, LL, bella, maryanne, pip, keekee and anyone else I have missed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi all hope you dont mind me joining you,

A little about myself, I'm 44 and have 2 children DS 25yrs and DD 23yrs, 6 yrs ago I met the most wonderful man who didnt have any children of his own, 4 months ago we decided why not give it a try, so i came of BC (femulen), (lol friends think i'm mad) hehehe
August and Sept AF came and went as they should do and on the exact dates they should have but Oct AF was a no show, I have done 5 HPT's (Sun night being last one) all a BFN so now i am 19days late with no clear reason as to why I have always been as regular as clockwork on a 28 day cycle, only time i have missed an AF is when i was pregnant.

I am getting slight cramping but not like usual AF cramps, I have had EWCM last week which if I had AF end Sept beginning Oct would have been when i was due to 'O' (sorry TMI) I do not do temps as i am up all different hours for work reasons, I am also getting light headaches .......(.)(.) are not sore but veins have got slightly darker no other symptoms...so I'm Slightly confused lol

Any advice etc would be appreciated.


----------



## Miss_C

you say regular as clockwork 28 days but you were on birth control - so you WOULD be regular as that controls your cycle. Coming off the BCP can and often does take 6 months for your body to settle back into it's natural rhythm. Especially at our age. My best advice to you would be to use OPK's and take your temps to pin point Ovulation. Cramping and EWCM for me means 2 things, about to O or the witch will be here in a couple of days. Hopefully it's the latter so you can start a nice new cycle and get things moving.

Good luck with your journey and welcome to the group. AMAZING group of ladies here who have been my guiding light in many a dark tunnel.

Hi Butterfly cycle buddy - what day do you normally O? I am normally cd15 on the clomid.

Twinny does the training HAVE to be that hard that will mess up your cycles. I have heard excessive exercising can stop periods etc but would you need to do that? Is there a happy medium that could work for you. The 2 cycles I got my bfp's I know I was majorly distracted during the tww, ziggy's first big attempt we were on holidays and the last one I was in training for my new job. SO maybe the distraction will be a good thing?

Sam put me onto lunaception and I have done my chart and this moth is a doozy, O is at exactly the right time if it comes on schedule and the chart says it would be a girl too which ties in perfectly with my psychic lady that I saw and my other on line readings! So yup I am put a lot of faith in this cycle and if it doesn't work it will be a major major crash.

Going to see our feathered baby tomorrow - it's a boy and we now have to decide on a name for him. I am thinking Alfie.

Rebs I LOVE New York, I am definitely a living in suburbia/semi rural type of girl now since leaving London, neighbours give me the shits and I won't be happy until I have none!! BUT that said I could so do apartment living in New York if I was rich enough!

Despie here's hoping those numbers are good for you - do some numerology stuff on line and see what it comes up with, maybe even do a lunar calendar. If nothing else it keeps your mind occupied!!! 

Hugs all


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Twinny, thanks for your comments. it just feels like I need a big distraction and training will give me that, and help me to find my old self, I think. It would take a while to build up to high mileage as I have basically been inactive for the past year! So, I figure that I have little more than 6 months of trying in me anyway from the start of 2011 as I will turn 44 in March. I know that excessive exercise can impact on periods but personally I have never found this. I was running 80 miles a week and was at least half a stone lighter than most of my training partners (I am a true skinny runt!) but NEVER stopped having my period. (It was a niggle to me in those days as life would've been much easier without periods!!!) Nonetheless, I hear what you are saying. I too have had my last two pregnancies confirmed while distracted: DS while I had pneumonia, so I was distracted with staying alive (!!!) and our last lost baby when I had decided, 'OK, this isn't on the cards for us....' I am hoping that if I immerse myself in a running schedule, buy new shoes etc etc then I may just find myself pregnant without actually trying - sigh, imagine that?!!!


----------



## tigerlillie

Thank you for you reply Miss_C 
I did forget to mention that Femulen is the mini pill and does not control your periods like comb pill as you keep taking it every day without a break and you only have a 3 hr window to take it in as after this you are not covered.

I have only been back on this for 6 yrs since meeting my OH prior to this I didnt have anything for 17yrs as my ex husband had the snip. When coming off it then my AF just carried on the same as it did when i was on it every 28 days which it has done since i was 13yrs. 

I think i will contact the docs tomorrow and try and see if they can enlighten me on whats happening. 

Last week when i EWCM OH and i DTD everyday sometimes even twice lol (the joys of having a younger man)lol as we where away on holiday and able to relax and just enjoy ourselves. 

So who knows if I did O then maybe we did catch the egg. FX all and heres hoping xx


----------



## Reb S

Greetings from the big Apple! The news is, I put out an SOS on Facebook and found about 5 cellos! I love FB, it's completely bonkers. Anyway I'm going to pick one up tomorrow and I have 48 hours to learn how to play it!
Miss C - LOVING the parrot idea! Alfie is such a great name and what a brilliant thing to do! Good luck for the next bunny month x
Butterfly - hugs for cd1, hope you're feeling okay x
Tigerlillie - I'm afraid I can't help you at all, but welcome to the thread and here's hoping you caught that eggy. Maybe even though it's the mini-pill your body is still having a reaction to the changes?
Spoomster - you make me ashamed with all your talk of marathons! I'm such a slob, my tummy is going flabby even though I'm thin! 
Right, fighting the jet lag now and by the way - who else HATES the new BnB - all that Mom stuff at the beginning is blooming insensitive for those of us who aren't Mom's. Huh.


----------



## Miss_C

Hey Reb I have a shortcut to my user cp so it just brings me straight to this thread every time without having to go elsewhere.

Tiger if ewcm was only last week and that was ovulation then you are only in week one of the two week wait so tests would be negative. Give it another week and then see what happens.


----------



## Reb S

How'd you do a shortcut? Love dumbo x


----------



## Miss_C

Reb S said:


> How'd you do a shortcut? Love dumbo x


scroll to the top of this page and click on user cp (this shows all the threads you have subscribed to or posted in) once you are at that page depending on what platform you are using either click on the book mark it icon, drag the address onto your toolbar etc etc.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: tiger and welcome - I would also agree with Miss_C - temping and OPKs will really help you to determine where in your cycle you are. Did you have any kind of light bleed that might put you back in the right place in your cycle - if you are 19 days late and had EWCM last week then it sounds like you might be in the right place for cd 19 or so. I don't want to burst your bubble too much but the likelihood of you being pregnant now with a negative test is about 1% apparently as the test would show up by now whichever one you are using. But it sounds like you should have this month all covered and who knows where AF went last month... good luck! :hugs::hugs:

Miss C , I normally O on cd13 but last month was cd11 which was a bit annoying as I have to plan my visits! :wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Greetings from the big Apple! The news is, I put out an SOS on Facebook and found about 5 cellos! I love FB, it's completely bonkers. Anyway I'm going to pick one up tomorrow and I have 48 hours to learn how to play it!
> Spoomster - you make me ashamed with all your talk of marathons! I'm such a slob, my tummy is going flabby even though I'm thin!
> Right, fighting the jet lag now and by the way - who else HATES the new BnB - all that Mom stuff at the beginning is blooming insensitive for those of us who aren't Mom's. Huh.

REb, so glad you got your cellos(s)! Don't worry about the tum, mine too :nope: And, I posted a few pages back with the very same sentiment about the new home page, totally agree.......x


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Butterfly and Reb S thank you for the Warm welcome xxxx

I had some very unusal extremely light spotting about the time I should have had AF late last month (nothing that warranted wearing any sanitry items) as it was only when i wiped (TMI Sorry) but this was only for 2 days.

I was 8 weeks when i returned a + with my DS and 6 weeks with my DD so hence why i tested again last Sunday.

I have rung the docs and cant get in till next week so thinking that the spotting was instead of full AF I will be at end of 2WW next Wednesday and due for AF next Friday. Have set an appointment with doc for next Thursday so i can do test before going so should know one way or the other by then.

Will let you all know how i get on ....until then FXed for all xxxx


----------



## Reb S

Good luck, Butterfly x
OK - time for another moan about the Lister. Having had to change doctors already as the last one didn't give a toss, the new one is now saying I can't have my test results without a telephone consultation (cost 140 quid) and that she doesn't have any spare consults for 3-4 weeks, which is after we would have begun cycling. HUH? I paid a thousand BLOODY quid for those tests - surely the results belong to me and I have a right to know them? Bit cheesed off. Sorry for moan. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> Good luck, Butterfly x
> OK - time for another moan about the Lister. Having had to change doctors already as the last one didn't give a toss, the new one is now saying I can't have my test results without a telephone consultation (cost 140 quid) and that she doesn't have any spare consults for 3-4 weeks, which is after we would have begun cycling. HUH? I paid a thousand BLOODY quid for those tests - surely the results belong to me and I have a right to know them? Bit cheesed off. Sorry for moan. xxx

That is fricking outrageous :grr: :grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Good luck, Butterfly x
> OK - time for another moan about the Lister. Having had to change doctors already as the last one didn't give a toss, the new one is now saying I can't have my test results without a telephone consultation (cost 140 quid) and that she doesn't have any spare consults for 3-4 weeks, which is after we would have begun cycling. HUH? I paid a thousand BLOODY quid for those tests - surely the results belong to me and I have a right to know them? Bit cheesed off. Sorry for moan. xxx

Omg ,wtf ,:growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Good luck, Butterfly x
> OK - time for another moan about the Lister. Having had to change doctors already as the last one didn't give a toss, the new one is now saying I can't have my test results without a telephone consultation (cost 140 quid) and that she doesn't have any spare consults for 3-4 weeks, which is after we would have begun cycling. HUH? I paid a thousand BLOODY quid for those tests - surely the results belong to me and I have a right to know them? Bit cheesed off. Sorry for moan. xxx

Reb, this is absolutely disgusting! I'd be inclined to tell them that you don't need a phone consultation to have the results explained, thanks very much, but that you'd like them to post the results and that you'll pay them the cost of a postage stamp if your previous £1000 doesn't stretch to that. What a bloody cheek, out and out exploitation of someone's desire for a child, pay, pay, then pay again :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi All,

Well the docs rung me today and where able to squeeze me in this afternoon, I think i saw the most whackiest doc there lol

She was more concerned about my headaches than anything else checked my eyes, did a urine sample to ensure i didnt have an infection as i am weeing alot and checked blood pressure and that was it, then told me to do another test and if it was still a BFN then to do another in 10 days time and if that was neg then to make another appointment and they MIGHT run some hormone tests as then i will be 2 months late if AF doesnt show next Friday.

She was just really whacky lol 

Oh well the wait continues ............


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Butterfly x
> OK - time for another moan about the Lister. Having had to change doctors already as the last one didn't give a toss, the new one is now saying I can't have my test results without a telephone consultation (cost 140 quid) and that she doesn't have any spare consults for 3-4 weeks, which is after we would have begun cycling. HUH? I paid a thousand BLOODY quid for those tests - surely the results belong to me and I have a right to know them? Bit cheesed off. Sorry for moan. xxx
> 
> Reb, this is absolutely disgusting! I'd be inclined to tell them that you don't need a phone consultation to have the results explained, thanks very much, but that you'd like them to post the results and that you'll pay them the cost of a postage stamp if your previous £1000 doesn't stretch to that. What a bloody cheek, out and out exploitation of someone's desire for a child, pay, pay, then pay again :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxClick to expand...

Spoomie, you're absolutely right. I shall phone them tomorrow from NY and say exactly that! After all, there's enough expertise on this forum that I DON'T need a doctor to explain blooming anything!!!

Tigerlillie - your doc sounds pretty weird as well! What is it with doctors and older women?! Hope they get a move on - does she not realise you're actually in quite a hurry...?!

How's everyone else? Miss C - guess you're gearing up for bunny-age; Sam - you're VERY quite - what's going on?
Despie, Butterly - everyone else! Come say helllooooooo!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower::flower: ,well I started to take the fertilaid on cd1 and today I have noticed creamy cm which I don't usually get for another week :thumbup:They have gave me more energy but am wondering will I ovulate earlier now :shrug:.my cycles have been completely messed up since my loss in July so let's hope the fertilaid sorts them out ,hope everyone is well Spoomie miss c Sam tiger Reb c bf ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, when is Jake's op? I think it is about now? Thinking of you and your precious little man :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Probably too late to benefit us, but interesting for younger women........

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15305064


----------



## Reb S

Interesting stuff, Spoomie - there are so many bloody variables out there. If only I had been diagnosed with unexplained infertility when I was 24, I might have had time to investigate them all! Oh well. Hoping you're doing well, Spoomster, your chart is looking happy. 
Despie, good luck with the Fertileaid, hope it does the trick x
AFM, AF is on her way, I can feel her lurking at the door. There endeth the last month of trying naturally, after four years. AMEN. It's IVF for us next month, or it's all over.


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Interesting stuff, Spoomie - there are so many bloody variables out there. If only I had been diagnosed with unexplained infertility when I was 24, I might have had time to investigate them all! Oh well. Hoping you're doing well, Spoomster, your chart is looking happy.
> Despie, good luck with the Fertileaid, hope it does the trick x
> AFM, AF is on her way, I can feel her lurking at the door. There endeth the last month of trying naturally, after four years. AMEN. It's IVF for us next month, or it's all over.

Wow, Reb. NO pressure there. :nope: I hope you are feeling good and strong and happy about whatever you two decide. I'm thinking good thoughts. How's NYC?

AFM: I'm in the middle of marking nightmares. Hence the silence. I got behind during OH's visit, which was mostly, but not totally good. We're in a bit of a gridlock over what to do next, which has caused some tension. But as soon as I unbury myself, I shall be back here with bells on. Also, weird month in terms of temps. I think I Oed on Tuesday--based on cervical position, EWCM, pinchy ovaries, sex drive etc, but temps have been weird. I suspect it's because the weather has gone from super cold to super warm and then back to medium again. Also, I had a glass of wine on a few nights and that makes my temp skyrocket. So I've discarded those temps. We shall see what happens. But if I DID, in fact, O on Tuesday, we stand a chance this cycle. Trying not to think too much about it yet. . . 

:dust: and :hugs: to you all.


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Good luck, Butterfly x
> OK - time for another moan about the Lister. Having had to change doctors already as the last one didn't give a toss, the new one is now saying I can't have my test results without a telephone consultation (cost 140 quid) and that she doesn't have any spare consults for 3-4 weeks, which is after we would have begun cycling. HUH? I paid a thousand BLOODY quid for those tests - surely the results belong to me and I have a right to know them? Bit cheesed off. Sorry for moan. xxx

Excuse my language, but that is pure and total bullshit! :growlmad:


----------



## Spoomie

Ladies, forgive the me me me post......I'm just wanting to share my confusion/frustration over my temps. As you say Reb, looking good for a couple of days and I even thought I had the makings of an implantation dip at 7dpo - I am just so so sad that I still try to second guess the chart, when will I learn? That hopeful couple of days was dashed this morning when my chart dipped again (twins??!!! :haha: :haha:) and it feels like another wasted cycle will draw to a close some time next week. Experience has taught me that I'm most probably out, there has been an emerging pattern of being out for the past however many months! For some reason, I had had a good feeling about this month (idiot!) but my overall post-O temps now look very feeble. I have had a runny nose, though not a cold, for a few days now and bruised feeling bbs yesterday but I refuse to enter either into FFF as she'll just up the points score and tease me! Hanging on to the fact that it may just be because the weather here has got so dam cold at nights, fool that I am. I am about to lace up my shoes in prep for a Winter of training, I can feel it coming on..... Sorry for going on x

Reb, sorry to here that the witch is about to spoil your party in NY, and do you have anything to report from your phone call to Lister?

Sam, good to see you again x


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie - it's a dip, but you're still WELL above the cover line. Don't give up yet, but remember that old Spoomie adage - guard your heart....
Sam - GREAT to hear from you! Sorry you've been so busy, and good luck for this cycle. Sounds like you and OH are working things out gradually and even though you haven't 'decided' what to do, at least you stand a chance this month xx
I think this time of year is pretty weird for temping as the weather changes so much day to day. Anyway, off to Central Park for a jet-lagged tramp round the woods x


----------



## Miss_C

Twinny does anything happen to your chart if you take out the spike on cd6?


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, well I am 45, been TTC with OH (who is 35) for 4 years. Now seeing a FS, privately. My FSH was 17 a couple of months ago, and I totally freaked out, thought I was about to have the menopause but I do know you have to have it done 3 months on the trot for a clear reading, so had it done again and got a letter from my FS today and it's 6.7! :happydance: He is really pleased. I am going to have one more done next month. Also, have had a 21 day progesterone test done (no results yet) and am having another done this month, but on a different day as my cycle is not the same every month.

I know I will be going down the IVF route, just didn't know whether it would be using my eggs or to go the donated route.

I am just pleased my FSH is low, it's a start! :happydance:


----------



## oorweeistyin

samiam said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I am now 7 dpo and trying not to symptom spot but not succeeding!
> 
> I have cramps and pulling but is this just my stupid head playing games with me??
> 
> AARRRRRGGGHHHHH
> 
> Hang in there. I'm also 7 dpo.
> 
> AFM: Nothing new to report. I've followed Spoomie and Reb's advice and am not temping now after O. I think it's made me lose even more interest in the whole thing. But it has also made me calmer and more accepting of whatever comes of this cycle. So thanks Reb and Spoomie!Click to expand...

well...............here is my update. 

Looking at my chart, I didn't O on CD18 like my CBFM would have me believe but actually o'd on CD35......so once again in the TWW. Seems a tad unfair that i've had 2 of them this cycle :wacko:

so ANOTHER 6/7 days till testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Spoomie

Thank you, as ever, to my rocks. Yes, above the coverline, I just wanted it to be (as ever) on an upwards trajectory instead of yoyoing all over the place. Reb, I am guarding my heart, it seems like madness to do anything else these days.....Twinny, no change if I take out the spike on cd6; I know it's crazy to leave it there, but my last pregnancy chart had exactly the same thing (think I may have already mentioned that? Old age creeping up on me) and so, like a fool, I like that parallel. Thought I might set the heating to come on earlier tomorrow as we have been waking up to a freezing house the past few mornings - I waste enough of our money on ttc, I guess a few more pounds on the obscenely overpriced heating won't make much difference!!!

Hi heavenly, you are very welcome to our thread! and Oorweiss.........that's harsh to get 2 x 2ww for the price of one, I struggle enough with one, and that's even with a MAXIMUM LP of 14 days!

Have a fab weekend ladies, I think the English sun is set to shine again for those in Blighty, we actually went for a picnic in Richmond Park last Sunday - madness!!!


----------



## greens

and a Hi there to heavenly :)


----------



## Florida_Girl

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and want to introduce myself. I'm 42 and TTC #1. Been charting temps and using OPK for the past 8 months. I'm also lucky enough to have mittleschmerz most months. I don't use the CM or CP although I feel maybe I ought to... I read TCOYF when starting this whole process (lent to me by a friend who waited 3 years for her newest little one) and that book helped me a lot!

I've been super stressed (bad for TTC) since I'm finishing a combined masters/internship program (nutrition) in December so have a huge workload. I am counting the days to be DONE with that! Whew! Thankfully, I have a very supportive (and wonderful) DH. 

I also have cardiovascular disease (had a heart attack at 38) and have to be off my heart meds while TTC. It was scary at first but I'm feeling good... I'm just starting to feel that if we can't conceive that maybe we should stop trying (and start process of adopting) so I can go back on my heart meds. I mentioned that to DH and he got upset... so we are trying for a full year (4 more cycles) and then making some decisions. 

For me, I feel that if my body doesn't want to conceive naturally (without fertility doctor help/procedures) then maybe there's a reason and I shouldn't try to force the issue. I know many women on here go that route and I am just saying that it's not for me (at this point... I may change my mind when we hit that year mark LOL).

Okay that was longer than I anticipated. Sorry, but hello! And thanks to Miss C for inviting me over to this discussion. :)


----------



## Desperado167

Hi heavenly and Florida girl ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hello Heavenly and Florida girl and thanks for introducing yourselves! Good to have some new blood! Florida girl - wow, heart attack at 38, that's tough. You sound really positive, though and hey, we've got a friend on the thread who can help us with all our nutrition questions! Congrats on completing a masters - that must be tough.
Greens - how're you doing?
Oorwest - I can't believe it - another 2WW? That's poo.
Spoomster - your chart.....FX
AFM - the dear old Auntie Floanna showed up bang on schedule. That's one thing I'll give her. So, day 1 for me, please ignore the ticker! Ifeel okay, I think I'm so resigned to it now I can't be doing with getting upset anymore. No more tears left.
Hope you're all okay, I'm flying back over the pond tonight, SO excited to see H2B!!!


----------



## Florida_Girl

Thanks for the welcome :)

One thing I learned through my CVD is that life is too short to not be positive. That, and to go for your goals. 

I'm happy to throw in with what I know about nutrition. I'm learning a lot about supplements that people are taking on this site so far and researching them as I have the time! :amartass:


----------



## Desperado167

Reb ,gentle hugs for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Florida_Girl said:


> Thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> One thing I learned through my CVD is that life is too short to not be positive. That, and to go for your goals.
> 
> I'm happy to throw in with what I know about nutrition. I'm learning a lot about supplements that people are taking on this site so far and researching them as I have the time! :amartass:

It's great to have u onboard ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

Welcome :) Florida Girl sorry to read about your CVD earlier issues, if you have scope in your time please read the book The China Study by T Campbell.

Got nothing to report really Reb S, cycles are pretty stable, hovering up or down from the mean of 28 days so nothing new there, just age really and plugging on :) eating well, exercising and no alcahol etc. so giving the best chance that there is naturally.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Reb S said:


> Hello Heavenly and Florida girl and thanks for introducing yourselves! Good to have some new blood! Florida girl - wow, heart attack at 38, that's tough. You sound really positive, though and hey, we've got a friend on the thread who can help us with all our nutrition questions! Congrats on completing a masters - that must be tough.
> Greens - how're you doing?
> Oorwest - I can't believe it - another 2WW? That's poo.
> Spoomster - your chart.....FX
> AFM - the dear old Auntie Floanna showed up bang on schedule. That's one thing I'll give her. So, day 1 for me, please ignore the ticker! Ifeel okay, I think I'm so resigned to it now I can't be doing with getting upset anymore. No more tears left.
> Hope you're all okay, I'm flying back over the pond tonight, SO excited to see H2B!!!

When I read others stories I feel really humbled to be moaning just because I've had to endure 2 tww's!!

Florida girl you are an inspiration...........Spoomie, my chart looks exactly like yours......FX for both of us!

Reb :hugs:

I have just said goodbye to H2B and won't see him now for another month :cry:

I'm hoping that when I see him again we can have a little celebration, fx fx fx fx :flower: 

Hope you all had a good weekend :coffee:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb and Oorwe........, thanks so much for positive reinforcements. I must say that temp rise today was unexpected, I'm preparing for it to plummet tomorrow, can't see why it would do any other at this stage of ttc (!) guarding my heart......xx Reb, so sorry that evil one showed up, last natural cycle done, are you ready for the emotional roller coaster? Be brave and be strong, we are here xxx

Florida Girl, welcome. I too think you are amazing to be so positive.


----------



## Desperado167

Oorwe,spoomie,fixed for you both ,great charts ,wen will u test?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Rooting for you all!!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Desperado167 said:


> Oorwe,spoomie,fixed for you both ,great charts ,wen will u test?:hugs::hugs:

LOL I'm a big scaredy cat.....I desperately want to test but so scared to see a :bfn: :blush:

I am going to wait till Thursday but I'm getting really crampy and have a sore back (very low down) so don't know what to think :wacko:

Spoomie, :dust: for you when you test.....hoping it's a :bfp: for ya xxxx


----------



## Spoomie

Sorry to be such a downer ladies, but I'm not even considering testing. Been here before, I'm certain it was a freak rogue temperature and all will be corrected tomorrow :nope: Getting excited at 11dpo is just too risky for me, the emotional investment is too great and the down too harsh. Wishing good things to you all xxx


----------



## samiam

Well, I am thinking good thoughts for you ladies!!

I'm inside on a fricking gorgeous day marking papers online. GRRRRRR.


----------



## Florida_Girl

I think I joined a group just in time... 

I had some bleeding after sex tonight so got right online and read up about IB. I'm 7dpo and our timing was great this month (BD day before and day of O) so I'm holding back from getting excited about IB because my temp also dropped below coverline today. But... I woke up 1.5 hours later than usual and adjusted my temp so now I don't know if I should trust the temp reading or the IB!

Waiting another 3 or so days to test is going to be so difficult!


----------



## Desperado167

samiam said:


> Well, I am thinking good thoughts for you ladies!!
> 
> I'm inside on a fricking gorgeous day marking papers online. GRRRRRR.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Oorwe and spoomie sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Spoomie said:


> Sorry to be such a downer ladies, but I'm not even considering testing. Been here before, I'm certain it was a freak rogue temperature and all will be corrected tomorrow :nope: Getting excited at 11dpo is just too risky for me, the emotional investment is too great and the down too harsh. Wishing good things to you all xxx

I know exactly were you are coming from lovely ,but still sending u lots of love and good vibes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Florida_Girl said:


> I think I joined a group just in time...
> 
> I had some bleeding after sex tonight so got right online and read up about IB. I'm 7dpo and our timing was great this month (BD day before and day of O) so I'm holding back from getting excited about IB because my temp also dropped below coverline today. But... I woke up 1.5 hours later than usual and adjusted my temp so now I don't know if I should trust the temp reading or the IB!
> 
> Waiting another 3 or so days to test is going to be so difficult!

Have everything fixed for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

My update....FFF has adjusted my O date again for the second time during 2WW. She now insists I ovulate, ed on cd12 again, thus making me 13dpo nowbut I think she's wrong! Chart giving away nothing, but in truth, I'm just not feeling it, beyond having to get up to pee in the night for the past 3 nights! Nothing else, zero, zilch. TTC is just sooooo draining! Happy day ladies.

Sam, open the window at least and sit in the sun??

Reb, big hug, hope you're home safely now x

FloridaGirl, we like it when people only pay a short visit, crossing it all for you

Oorwe.....hope things are good for you, just checked out your chart, holding its own, but not giving up its secrets yet x


----------



## oorweeistyin

Spoomie said:


> My update....FFF has adjusted my O date again for the second time during 2WW. She now insists I ovulate, ed on cd12 again, thus making me 13dpo nowbut I think she's wrong! Chart giving away nothing, but in truth, I'm just not feeling it, beyond having to get up to pee in the night for the past 3 nights! Nothing else, zero, zilch. TTC is just sooooo draining! Happy day ladies.
> 
> Sam, open the window at least and sit in the sun??
> 
> Reb, big hug, hope you're home safely now x
> 
> FloridaGirl, we like it when people only pay a short visit, crossing it all for you
> 
> Oorwe.....hope things are good for you, just checked out your chart, holding its own, but not giving up its secrets yet x

Hey Spoomie, keep smiling.....yep it seems to be playing it's cards very close to it's chest..........I'm not testing, can't bear another :bfn: :nope: 

We'll just wait and see what happens. If af not here by Saturday then i will test as I have a Halloween party to go to and may have a little drink If it's :bfn: 
OH away for another month so no BD'ing for me anyway!

:flower: Floridagirl sounds promising :thumbup:

Sam and Reb :hugs:


----------



## Florida_Girl

Oooooh I see others are waiting to test too! I'm sending happy baby vibes out to you ladies as well. 

It sounds like there's some frustration about testing and I can only imagine. This will be my first time (in 8 months) taking a pregnancy test so I'm just happy to get this far for a change lol. I usually am sure I'm not prego days before AF arrives. But I could see how it could by so sucky to keep thinking that it took and then seeing that BFN. I hope to see good news on the board soon!

:dust:

Where do you all post your fertility charts? I signed up with fertility friend but don't see a way to link it to anything here. I just love being the newbie :shrug:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Florida_Girl said:


> Oooooh I see others are waiting to test too! I'm sending happy baby vibes out to you ladies as well.
> 
> It sounds like there's some frustration about testing and I can only imagine. This will be my first time (in 8 months) taking a pregnancy test so I'm just happy to get this far for a change lol. I usually am sure I'm not prego days before AF arrives. But I could see how it could by so sucky to keep thinking that it took and then seeing that BFN. I hope to see good news on the board soon!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Where do you all post your fertility charts? I signed up with fertility friend but don't see a way to link it to anything here. I just love being the newbie :shrug:

Hey Floridagirl,

On the chart page if you look up the top right there is a link to sharing....go down to ticker and copy and past the code on your profile. Hope this helps?

xx


----------



## Miss_C

Twinny FFFFFFF is putting your o date there cos of the ewcm recorded - are you positive it was ewcm and not some spare troops? I wonder if you took the ecwm out if it it would move O back a day to when the temp jumped?

Bleedin' thing - either way you have timing covered but figuring out the lp's is frustrating for sure!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> My update....FFF has adjusted my O date again for the second time during 2WW. She now insists I ovulate, ed on cd12 again, thus making me 13dpo nowbut I think she's wrong! Chart giving away nothing, but in truth, I'm just not feeling it, beyond having to get up to pee in the night for the past 3 nights! Nothing else, zero, zilch. TTC is just sooooo draining! Happy day ladies.
> 
> Sam, open the window at least and sit in the sun??
> 
> Reb, big hug, hope you're home safely now x
> 
> FloridaGirl, we like it when people only pay a short visit, crossing it all for you
> 
> Oorwe.....hope things are good for you, just checked out your chart, holding its own, but not giving up its secrets yet x

Spoomie: It's looking pretty damned hopeful for you, lady!!


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: Anything new?? I don't want to jinx you, but your chart is looking a lot like mine did in June. . . FXed


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Twinny, Sam et al

I dare not breath in right now. I actually can't comprehend that a time could come where the news would be anything but negative at the end of 2ww so I am sure my temp has to go down tomorrow. Twinny, I have taken out ewcm and ffff leaves my chart unchanged but I am certain it was ewcm and not sperm so am trying to remind myself that I'm really only 13dpo, not 14 as she suggests. Sam, I've spent last few days thinking that my chart looks totally unremarkable and totally ovulatory but it is interesting that your last pregnancy chart was the same, so all's not necessarily lost. The main thing though is that I just am not feeling pregnant. I had really sore boobs at around 7dpo but not really anything much to speak of since as I KNOW the vague feelings of nausea are psychosomatic! Nonetheless, it is proving increasingly difficult to guard my heart whatever I tell myself so please be there to pick up my pieces xxx

Oorwe...sorry to see you tested and got bad news. Apologies for lack of hugs but I'm on phone while we are on the road x


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie said:


> Hi Twinny, Sam et al
> 
> I dare not breath in right now. I actually can't comprehend that a time could come where the news would be anything but negative at the end of 2ww so I am sure my temp has to go down tomorrow. Twinny, I have taken out ewcm and ffff leaves my chart unchanged but I am certain it was ewcm and not sperm so am trying to remind myself that I'm really only 13dpo, not 14 as she suggests. Sam, I've spent last few days thinking that my chart looks totally unremarkable and totally ovulatory but it is interesting that your last pregnancy chart was the same, so all's not necessarily lost. The main thing though is that I just am not feeling pregnant. I had really sore boobs at around 7dpo but not really anything much to speak of since as I KNOW the vague feelings of nausea are psychosomatic! Nonetheless, it is proving increasingly difficult to guard my heart whatever I tell myself so please be there to pick up my pieces xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope you are pleasantly surprised this time


----------



## oorweeistyin

Spoomie said:


> Hi Twinny, Sam et al
> 
> I dare not breath in right now. I actually can't comprehend that a time could come where the news would be anything but negative at the end of 2ww so I am sure my temp has to go down tomorrow. Twinny, I have taken out ewcm and ffff leaves my chart unchanged but I am certain it was ewcm and not sperm so am trying to remind myself that I'm really only 13dpo, not 14 as she suggests. Sam, I've spent last few days thinking that my chart looks totally unremarkable and totally ovulatory but it is interesting that your last pregnancy chart was the same, so all's not necessarily lost. The main thing though is that I just am not feeling pregnant. I had really sore boobs at around 7dpo but not really anything much to speak of since as I KNOW the vague feelings of nausea are psychosomatic! Nonetheless, it is proving increasingly difficult to guard my heart whatever I tell myself so please be there to pick up my pieces xxx
> 
> Oorwe...sorry to see you tested and got bad news. Apologies for lack of hugs but I'm on phone while we are on the road x

Spoomie, we're here for you no worries! 

I didn't have any early signs to speak of in all of my 4 pregnancies that I have had....I didn't chart with any of them, I got pg with my 1st the 1st mth trying when I was 29 and the others are angels.....so don't give up hope. 

I don't have any symptoms now either, apart from some cramping and needing to pee loads but then again I am drinking loads of water as excercising like a mad woman!!!

I haven't given up yet.......as they say it's not over until AF arrives, so heres some huge hugs just for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Twinny I have almost everything crossed for you :winkwink:. Overlaid ziggy's first chart and yours - erm see anything similar? Anywhoo it means nothing charts mean squat apart from confirming O and now even that is iffy according to my FS!!! But my heart is beating a little bit faster for you hoping and praying this could be IT.

Sad thing is I am so over the bfp's that they mean nothin' any more other than 2 lines means OK start stressing and guarding yor heart even more so than ever before but never really being able to protect it. I just wanna be able to fast forward to the bit where I am super fat and uncomfortable and over it and all of that!


----------



## Miss_C

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev3yaB9v.png


----------



## Reb S

I can't cope with the suspense!!!! Someone PM me when all the BFP's are in! I KEEP telling you guys that you can't play the cello with crossed fingers - you're making it very difficult for me to do my job! x


----------



## samiam

Reb: What's up with you, chickie? Any decisions? :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, thanks for Ziggy's chart. We'll see. You are so so right about not even being excited by the little pink lines, I haven't seen any for over a year now but I totally get the feeling that all it really signifies is 'Start stressing more than you were already'!!! And how much do I yearn to be uncomfortable with heartburn, backache, constant peeing, itching tummy....the list goes on and I want it all. I never had piles before but I think I might even welcome that now!!! :haha: :haha: :haha: All that said, what I wouldn't give for the little pink lines..........

Reb, uncross your fingers and play your cello properly, we don't want you getting sacked from the orchestra (you have a round of IVF to pay for......???) Only pulling your leg, as Sam says, any decisions you need to run by us?

And Oorrwe.....exercising like a crazy woman??? As the mad runners of the thread (come out of the closet if there are more) Sam and I are very interested in that statement. We are virtual training partners and there's always room for one more in our fold :haha:


----------



## Kaelia67

Ooh nice looking chart! Keeping fingers crossed :)

Well I have no idea where I am at with ov at the moment. 
FF says I haven't as of yet and my cm seems to have gone awol this month. 
Ahh well, this road is gonna be a bumpy one, at least I can monitor my cycle for a few months to get an idea of wtf my body is doing since coming off Cerazette.
Good luck ladies x


----------



## Spoomie

:nope::nope::nope: Thanks for getting excited on my behalf ladies x


----------



## oorweeistyin

Spoomie, i've had a wee look......I've seen someone elses that looks like that this morning too :hugs: 

Well i can safely say it's over for me, no af "yet" but with that temp drop this morning.....she is winging her way to me as we speak. 

There will be no bd'ing next month for me as OH is away, may get the odd day or 2 here and there but sods law it's never at the "right" time and if it is I am so totally stressed that I seem to mess it all up!!

I'm such an exercise junkie right now....i'm just back from down the beach this morning at 0645hrs....it wasn't too cold and it wasn't blowing a hoolie as normal. Great workout!!! So desperately need something to keep our minds off this ttc malarkey!!! 

Debzie and Australia......I hope you get the :bfp: that you so desperately deserve :hugs: OH and everyone else too...........maybe catch you in a few months (who knows :shrug:)

Thanks for all your support.......and for everyone still to test FX, GL and :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Miss_C

twinny and oorwee time for a :wine: :-(


----------



## Florida_Girl

Ugh. I'm sad to see the AF arrived or is coming. It's so disappointing. Miss C has it right, have that glass or two of wine... and then try to think positive for the next cycle. I'm still waiting for it to NOT be too early to test... I've got another few days before I should know my status for this cycle. 

I'm also a runner. I wouldn't say I'm a fanatic but I try to get in at least 9 miles a week. I started running about 4 years ago and have only ran in a handful of races (5ks); but if I don't get prego then I'm going to tackle a 15k in March. 

Wine and exercise... both good for keeping those stress levels down! :)


----------



## oorweeistyin

Florida_Girl said:


> Ugh. I'm sad to see the AF arrived or is coming. It's so disappointing. Miss C has it right, have that glass or two of wine... and then try to think positive for the next cycle. I'm still waiting for it to NOT be too early to test... I've got another few days before I should know my status for this cycle.
> 
> I'm also a runner. I wouldn't say I'm a fanatic but I try to get in at least 9 miles a week. I started running about 4 years ago and have only ran in a handful of races (5ks); but if I don't get prego then I'm going to tackle a 15k in March.
> 
> Wine and exercise... both good for keeping those stress levels down! :)

Thanks Miss C :hugs: 

FloridaG FX for you :thumbup:

I will wait until Saturday night and have a well earned glass (although the way I feel probably bottle or vat even???) of wine.....no ttc for another month.....so hey what the heck. 

I have found a kettlercise class that I have been doing along with the other exercise classes and I'm loving it.....so lets get working on my body.....just in case!

Hope everyone gets what they wish for, see you all soon :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

I am not a runner but I power walk between five and seven miles at night ,I started about a year ago and had lost three stone but have put a stone on since my loss ,:nope:,but am trying like mad to get back into shape for xmas ,it's so hard wen u are feeling down to reach for the biscuit tin so am trying to eat loads of fruit instead :thumbup:It also has taken my mind off ttc ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> :nope::nope::nope: Thanks for getting excited on my behalf ladies x

OH SHIT. Excuse my language. Dammit. That frickin hag. You seem okay, though, Spoomie, which is good. How's the running going? I'm signed up for a half-marathon in Feb. So trying to get going with that (ankle still black and blue, but not hurting--not entirely sure what to do about it other than ice and wrap). :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Sam, not so good, not so bad. I'm not running at the mo, trying to obey the acupuncturist, though I did say to DH this morning that I am a step closer to being a runner again, I hate this life of inactivity, it makes me miserable. Some of my supplements are finished, CBFM sticks all gone. I never thought I'd be leaving this quest unsuccessful but it sure as hell feels that way today. After 11 months of well timed bd (bar one when I ovulated early and we missed it) since my last mc, I just can't see how this is ever going to happen - I feel like the train must've left the station without me onboard. I try to remind myself of what I DO have rather than feel sorry for what I don't have, but ending the journey with a mc as the swan song makes it seem like such unfinished business, and that's the thing I find so difficult. Sorry to be such a miserable old bag.

Shame about your ankle, I know you don't want to hear this but it doesn't sound like it's ready to run on though. Annoyingly, the ankle is the slowest part of the body to heal because the blood supply is not great, or so a physio once told me. My advice would be to try to be patient or you could end up with other compensatory problems, at the very least make sure you warm it up really well before running. A half marathon sounds so appealing, my last one was May 2009, 9 months after my DS was born and getting back to fitness then was so easy compared to where I find myself now! Back then I was still running 10ks until I was 7 months pregnant, but now I wrap myself in cotton wool just because I've ovulated, and all to no avail!!! As I've said to you before, I know running will eventually be my salvation and I am thinking of attempting to get back on track in January, with a view to running a Spring marathon in 2013. Next step will be to phone my coach and then there'll be no backing out.....hhmmm, not managed that bit yet........xx


----------



## Reb S

Oh bum. So sorry, Spoomie and Oorwie, what a shame. Poo. Piss. BUM.
You both sound quite good though, as Sam has said - wow, Spoomie, you've come a really long way in a year! And all this exercise talk - makes me feel like a couch potato, which I am. But went to the doc yesterday as my cough is still exploding and she said I've got a touch of asthma, so as soon as I am well again it's off to the pool with me to get my breath back. Sick of feeling rubbish.
And no decisions yet. It's the elephant in the room!
x


----------



## Kaelia67

So sorry the hag caught you ladies :( Bloody witch has a sat nav, I'm sure of it :hugs:

I'm expecting her this month, She positively has me on lockdown, no ewcm at all in fact hardly anything, my cervix is probably drier than an Arabs sandal...I actually checked it a few times to make sure I still had one..I think I expected to find a shrivelled up old prune or something so was pleasantly surprised it was still the same :wacko:
I promised my other half that this time around, no obsessing and getting upset when the hag shows...think I may have had my fingers crossed (behind my back during said promise) This was meant to be a new start for us. When I think of the 3-4 years we gave up trying I often wonder what might have happened during that time if we'd have carried on. But as my granny would say, no good crying over spilt milk! 

If I was still in my 20s it wouldn't be such a kick in the teeth but almost mid 40s that clock ticking away is becoming louder.. although a work friend informed me her mum gave birth to her younger brother when she was 51!! Natural conception, the lot! Pretty inspiring :)

I may go see my GP shortly to get some bloods and an internal scan done again, everything came back fine last time but that was 3 years ago I think, might be worth checking stuff out at least. 
Praying for a "normalish" cycle and ovulation soon. My cycle is crap, I'm as weepy as hell Lol I even cried watching Sixth Sense earlier. Jeeze! 

I'm so glad there is a 40s and over group here now, it's so nice to meet others on the same journey, although I wish we didn't have to be on it and things were nice and simple.
Hugs to you all x


----------



## booth19

Hi, 

Just thought I would pop in, TTC with no2, I am 41 and have had 2 MMC in last 2 years both at 9 weeks.
Conceived son (who is now 6) within 2 months but then went into ovulation failure after having him. Took 4 years to start having any normal cylce again so giving it another go before it is too late.:thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi kaelia and booth, welcome! Kaelia, you made me laugh, no mean feat on cd1 x


----------



## bellacat

Hi. I just joined today and not even sure how to subscribe to this thread..lol...maybe this will post.

Im 41 and decided to try to conceive for the first time this year. Oct. was my first IUI and today is 14dpiui and so far, no AF. 

Before my IUI, my FSH test came back a 9.5, which my doc said was normal. Always had 28 day clockwork cycles, but took clomid 50 mg for five days to make some amazing follicles. Ultrasound on CD 13 revealed three beauties, measuring 23, 25 and 32 so doc triggered me and scheduled IUI for next day ( CD 14 ). Would have been my natural ovulation day anyway, so all was the same. 

First week after - ordinary. Closer to the end of the ttw though, I have seen odd things (for me). Nipples way more sore than regular AF boob bloating. I have never cramped except for day-of AF, but this time I have cramped for three days before AF was expected, and with full blown cramps like I was going to start any second. Today is 14 days past IUI, no AF, and BFN tonight. 

I guess it boils down to either AF will show and the 4 days of pre-mentral cramps will remain a mystery, or AF won't show and I will HAVE to test positive at some point. Am I on track?


----------



## Reb S

Hello all newbies, how nice to see you!
Sorry, just quick post to say no IVF for me - have got possible pneumonia, so it's off the cards this month. Off to bed for a few days xx


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Reb. Hope you feel better soon.

Pip x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, so sorry to hear. Every cloud.....it was while taking 16 antibiotics a day recovering from pneumonia that I got the positive test for my DS - the only one of my 4 pregnancies to be successful, so I see pneumonia as a good omen!!! On the downside, I remember the terrible pain in my ribs and my shoulder and there's no way I could've played the cello (not that I can when I'm well either, but you know what I mean). I really hope you make a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## samiam

Reb: Oh hon. So sorry to hear that. Feel better!!

Spoomie:  I know what you mean about the running and ttc thing. We're built to believe that with the right amount/kind of discipline, the right diet, the right timing, the right supplements, the right advice, we can reach our goal. The thing with getting and staying pregnant is that it is, pure and simple, a miracle. There's no way to force a miracle. And that breaks my heart, but it's true. I'm glad that you sound so strong. It was a process getting to the letting go place. I'm not 100% there, but I figure that my best odds of having the miracle happen to me is to sign up for a half-marathon, because that would be sod's law. . . I think. Grabbing at straws here.

AFM:  Woke up in the middle of the night with a horrid headache. My house is freezing this morning. Is it any wonder that my temps are all over the place? Just a few days ago, I was sleeping on top of the sheets, with the ceiling fan on. Last night I pulled two blankets up over me and still was wishing I had the duvet on. Brrrrrr. CBFM still saying "high," which I find quite odd. Oh well. Time will tell, right?


----------



## Kaelia67

Hi all :)
Reb sorry to hear your poorly, wishing you a speedy recovery!

I had a mooch around on the web last night and decided to check lunar charts, took me a while to get my head around them but I figured out going by the moon phase at present, I had Ov'd 3 days ago. I was slightly dubious as FF said I hadn't...well until I put in my BBT today and Bam! Got my crosshairs and it said I was 3 DPO. It totally mirrored my lunar chart. I was amazed! They say small things please small minds though eh? :)
I have had a booming headache all night and while I was in the bath, noticed bruise like pain at the top of my left breast..well slightly above, more on my chest. No bruise there but some veins. Just under that there were a couple of lumps, freaked me out a little to be honest so keeping a close eye on them for now. It may be something to do with Ov as I'm pretty sure it didn't hurt prior to Ov. Mebbe it's hormonal stuff. Trying not to worry too much at the moment, I have often had gland issues in my breasts and they have been lumpy in the past, who knows.

Well back to work tomorrow night well 3 night shifts in a row, my BBTs are pretty screwed doing them but trying to wing it by taking temps after I wake in the afternoon on the weekends. 

I hope you all have a peaceful weekend x


----------



## Miss_C

If I O on my usual day I am bang on target for conception and a girl this month according to my Lunar Phases Fertility Calendar!!!


----------



## samiam

Miss_C said:


> If I O on my usual day I am bang on target for conception and a girl this month according to my Lunar Phases Fertility Calendar!!!

Bring it on, Miss C! We need some action on this board! :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Sam - Oh I am getting action alright, started recording my bd now for FF, esn so far and now I got ewcm today so it's onto daily until the +ive opk and then morning and night when we get that one!!

Yup I agree we seriously need some action over here.

Glowie how's little glowie coming along, you must have a nice sized bump by now?

Bella cramping before AF and then no AF could be implantation, I had it last BFP big time, so sure witch was revving up her broomstick and was so surprised when we got the 2nd line on the frer.

Kaelia, my boobs are sacks of coal post O, so freaking sore it's stupid then when the witch rocks up they go all soggy again! And be careful with bathing, make sure you don't raise your core temperature as that can have a big effect on implantation in the tww. I love my baths but now only have them when the witch is here.


----------



## Florida_Girl

Well the only action I can give is that I'm still in the TWW... I had IB on 7dpo and I am still having symptoms (light spotting, light cramping, sore boobs) but still getting that BFN on FRER every morning. I'm only 12dpo right now but feeling so impatient! I just want to know already! LOL!

Ohhh, I took a hot bath during my TWW... I hope that isn't going to mess up this little one that's trying to stick! Live and learn. I thought there was something about baths but I had such a crap day that day and so needed one.

So... my only action is practicing my patience and trying to calm the obsessive side of my personality...


----------



## tigerlillie

tigerlillie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well the docs rung me today and where able to squeeze me in this afternoon, I think i saw the most whackiest doc there lol
> 
> She was more concerned about my headaches than anything else checked my eyes, did a urine sample to ensure i didnt have an infection as i am weeing alot and checked blood pressure and that was it, then told me to do another test and if it was still a BFN then to do another in 10 days time and if that was neg then to make another appointment and they MIGHT run some hormone tests as then i will be 2 months late if AF doesnt show next Friday.
> 
> She was just really whacky lol
> 
> Oh well the wait continues ............


Hi Ladies how have you all been ??

Well I've been back to the whacky doc as AF still not here :-( 2 months since last one
did a HPT yesterday as doc asked and was a BFN so all that DTD this month didnt get that egg (if I released one that is but had lots of EWCM so who knows)

This time round she was not so whacky as last time and has ordered a heap of tests including a HCG blood as she said more and more women are not showing on HPT these days apparently very common......had the bloods taken and urine sample this afternoon and will get the results back on Tuesday afternoon, so will post an update then.


Just wish these headaches would disappear as they are starting to get me down. 
Ohhh well wheres the paracetamol as heads pounding again........


----------



## Florida_Girl

Well ladies, I'm out for this month. AF reared her ugly head this morning. Full on flow. I'm sad and confused because of all the signs (IB and temp dip, cramping, spotting, fatigue, tender breasts). All I can figure is that I was prego and it didn't stick. 

On one hand, that makes me a little sadder; but on the other hand it's further than we've gotten in the past 8 cycles of trying so it's reassurance that we can get an egg fertilized... now we just have to get one to stick too. 

Back to CD1 and more determined to make this work this month!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Florida_Girl said:


> Well ladies, I'm out for this month. AF reared her ugly head this morning. Full on flow. I'm sad and confused because of all the signs (IB and temp dip, cramping, spotting, fatigue, tender breasts). All I can figure is that I was prego and it didn't stick.
> 
> On one hand, that makes me a little sadder; but on the other hand it's further than we've gotten in the past 8 cycles of trying so it's reassurance that we can get an egg fertilized... now we just have to get one to stick too.
> 
> Back to CD1 and more determined to make this work this month!!

Hey Florida, 

:hugs::hugs: don't be sad :flower: :hugs::hugs:

See you in the November thread :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Florida girl ,so sorry honey big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well ladies this is my 16th day of taking the fertilaid and I just got my smiley face today ,:happydance:I usually o on cd19 but since my loss it's been late cd25 ,so I am really happy ,we dtd at two a.m during the night last night and inserted the cups and am planning to dtd tonight and tomorrow night ,do u think that should cover me ?much love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

hugs florida - you'd think with so much of this Halloween shit going on everywhere she'd have been busy and not bothered to show up. Choccie and red wine and then back to it. Onwards and upwards. I'm not gonna come out with any platitudes cos let's face it none of it makes any difference, getting a BFP is the LEAST of my concerns really if that makes sense, getting a decent healthy egg out is our main focus. We know we are timing everything right, we know we are doing everything else possible apart from finding a flipping time machine and winding back the damn clock!!

Gosh I HATE Halloween with a passion I am in Australia and last time I looked it was English Convicts who colonised the place and there were no Irish Pagans in amongst them! I simply don't get it, I don't celebrate Ramadan or Passover etc cos I am neither of those religions and I don't think any of my friends dressing their kids up and knocking on a strangers door asking for treats are pagans either! grrrrrrrrr sorry vent over and apologies to the Americans here I know it is HUGE over there but everything about is just wrong to me. To most it is like celebrating Christmas and not knowing who the hell Jesus is!

Well I am 2dpo and everything was timed perfectly, we used the preseed (correct quantities this time!!) and the instead cups (thank you Sam), gosh those things are incredible you really can't feel them and when I took it out there was a heap of semen in there so hoping it helped all the little spermies on their journey 

Hey despie unless you have any spermie issues you are well and truly covered 2 days before O is the best time to get spermies in there!

Good luck for results on Tuesday Tiger, keep us posted.

Twinny Reb OOr Kae Keek Butterfly Farou Beetle Glowie Nise Truly Shelley gosh I think I have everyone else covered if I have missed you I am very sorry but hugs and baby dust to everyone.

Shagathon over who needs the torch now? It is still flaming but sputtering a bit we almost wore it out  so it needs a new boost of energy.

Nearly forgot about the flaming snatch!!


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks miss c ,and good luck ,sending u lots of sticky dust ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samiam

Hag came to my house early. Fucking witch. Oh well. Another month gone. Nothing new. 


Glad the cups are working for you, Miss C!


----------



## Miss_C

seriously you old witch Fuck right off!!!!!

Hugs Sam


----------



## Mistyy

This is my first post! Hi ladies!

Ok - i've read the last few posts but will have a good read later and learn more about you all. Massive thread - very bubbly - love it :D

Me - brief as i can - I'm 43, have 3 daughters 18,16 + 13, concieved easily in my 20's. Divorced from their Dad now and have a new man who has no kids of his own. We decided to start trying for a baby in Jan 2010. I was 42 then. I wasnt expecting much to be honest - was very happy to give it a go - but was ok if nothing happened. (OH to be that laid back again) 12 months later (we had given up TRYING to concieve, and was just not preventing it) i found i was pregnant. Bang, shock, joy .... such JOY. We were on cloud nine. But then at 3 months we lost the baby. Investigation showed chromasonal problems. Devistated. That was in April this year. We've been told it was not genetic - ie: we were just unlucky...try again.

So ..... we have been ttc in desperate earnest for 6 cycles. Waiting to ov this week and this is my 7th cycle. OPKs start today again and i'm going to try pre seed again this month. Tried it once before only. Cups - gave them a go in the summer - boy they do keep everything in dont they? lol. Dont know if i'll try them again this month. Having a go at the cough mixture this month again though - that seemed to work last time for EWM.

I have a question though ladies - i'd love your opinions - I'm temping on Fertility Friend (all 6 cycles) and going by the temps and OPKs i AM ovulating every month. Normal cycle - 30 days. However - given my age should i be going to my GP to ask about getting scanned at ov time to make sure all's well, or should i leave it longer? Would they just laugh at me? Am i being too twitchy? I'm trying hard to stay positive and keep on trying - but i'm so aware of the old clock ticking....

What do you all think?

I'm feeling extra down as i have alot of friends and relatives round me newly pregnant at the moment - and its hard not to be jealous.

Sorry about the big me post - can i join you? xxx


----------



## Reb S

Hi Mistyy,
Of COURSE you can join us! The more the merrier! I'm so sorry for your loss, lots of hugs - you're not alone, in fact I don't think there's anyone on this thread who hasn't lost xxxxxxxx
As for doctors - screw what they think! Just go and ask for whatever you think you need and if they laugh at you, laugh right back and ask again, this time with a slightly crazed look in your eye...!

Hello all, sorry been quiet - feeling much better now and now I'm BORED!!! 
Miss C, good luck with the 2WW,
Sam and Florida girl, loads of hugs xxxxxxxxxx
Tigerlillie, good luck with your tests - let us know how you do x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sam and Florida 

Welcome Mistyy. I don't know if you should go to your doc or not - I had some tests done and the levels were OK (I am nearly 44) and my charts look OK I think but maybe it just takes us a bit longer :shrug: Maybe you can get some tests done just to make sure but like you say I am not sure if they will say the same things as the charts...


----------



## Glowstar

Just popping in to say I am still following you all. sending loads of :dust::dust: your way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Sending tons of :dust: to everyone for this cycle and waving to say :hi:


----------



## Rashaa

Mistyyy

first of all I want to say I am so sorry for your loss :( :hug: :hug: :hugs: I have been there twice..and m/c's are really hard :( no matter when they come.

I would definitely advise going to see a specialist and have them check things out... If you have been BBT'ing with FF and have the printouts, take them to your doctor as well. 

When we are TTC'ing in our 40's, time is so critical - and no time can be wasted . 

Hang in there, and know that this is a GREAT bunch of gals, and you will feel so much at home. :dust;


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi All,

Well I gather the doc has got the test results back as i have had a call asking me to do more tests agin in a weeks time. So have another appointment next Monday at 10.50 so here we go again lol

I asked for the results from my previous tests and got there was nothing to worry about just doc wants to run them again next week Ohhhhh well

One thing she did tell me was that my FSH was low but she wouldnt give me the numbers as she said she was not a medical person just a receptionist so will have to wait till next week she also didnt know the range that the lab was using so i'm still at a loss 
Will ask for the numbers next week
Oh well will update again next week gl all and fxed xxx


----------



## beetle

hello lovely ladies. Just wanted to pop in and say hello! I've been reading your posts and following the highs and the lows. I must be the only one on this site that's desperate for the old hag to make an appearance after my latest MC. (will be 5 weeks ago this Wednesday). Hurry Up witch! Can someone send her my way please?!!! I can't wait to get on track again. I'm sure she's on her way. I have the worst irritability and PMT ever. (Is this normal after miscarriage?) I get so upset so easily and my patience has left the building! ...Hope my massage clients aren't noticing! 
Anyway Reb - get well soon! Poor you. And good luck for this cycle everyone! x


----------



## Reb S

Poor Beetle, I hope the old cow hurries up. I'm not surprised you are feeling upset and impatient - not only are you recovering from another loss, but your hormones are up .... creek without a paddle. It'll get better, so slowly that you don't even notice it happening, but it does get better xxx

AFM - okay, the squeamish LOOK AWAY NOW! I hardly have any CM at all - I mean, completely dried up old hag, I use a sperm-friendly lube around O, I worked with my acupuncturist to get it going again, but nothing ever happened; now, with all these antibiotics, I am squirting! What's that all about?!


----------



## Reb S

PS beetle - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you so much ladies. I really appreciate your input. And your hugs!

Everyone has their own story - but we are all on the same journey :hugs: I'd like to do more personals - i will be able to in time - but beetle, yes i had awful PMT the first AF after my loss. Hope she hurries up and arrives for you! Seems funny to be wishing that on you, but the sooner it comes, the sooner it will be over again.

I think i'll wait and see this month - and then if nothing happens i may go and talk to my doc about starting a bit of testing. Its so hard, as i dont want to turn this into a derperate medical chase. Part of me is trying to accept that if my bodys not prepared to get pregnant again because of my age then so be it ..... however, if something simple could be done to jump start things then i would be daft to miss out, ay?

Today is cd14 for me and i usually ov between cd14 and cd17 - more often cd17 - so OPKing away. Still neg at the mo. I have had ewm for a day or two now and i think the cough mixture is working! Trying to drink more water as 'they' say that helps with producing good quality ewm too. Got a bit of a bee in my bonnet about EWM at the moment! Can you tell? lol. 

We're going with the every-other-day BDing this month - i find it really tricky knowing which ones to BD on on the run up though! Do i aim at the one directly before ov day? Ov day itself ????? S'posing i miss ov day???? eek! I get very worried i'm going to miss it. Every day BDing felt like a long haul last month though - we'd been frisky away on a weeks hols - then came home and had to begin the next day for cd13 and kept on till day 19 :wacko:. Should have given that more thought ....

Everything crossed for everyone ladies xxx


----------



## Kaelia67

Hi all, hope you guys are well :)

Well having another odd cycle :dohh:
Things seemed to be ticking along nicely till last night when I had brown spotting. Well not so much spotting, just on the tp after wiping. Anyhow I had awful cramping last night and the same today, spotting brown still (visable on panty liner) and had a huge temp drop this am.

At first I got a little excited and thought it may have been IB but remembered that I had the same spotting before af showed last month. Seems like this is going to be the norm for me now, just surprised it started on 7dpo. 
I think I'm out this month :shrug:
Waiting to see what my temps are like in the morning but I think I already know the outcome. I'm feeling bloated and crampy...she's on her way, I'm sure of it!! 
I did fall asleep for a few hours this afternoon as I had a crap sleep last night and did a quick temp when I woke which was high again. Meh! So confusing.
Having a few pinching pains in my cervix at the moment, think it's on the move and lowering although I haven't checked. 

I did read something earlier of interest, that brown spotting before af can indicate peri-menopause, not sure if thats the case but shall look into it, not that I'm too worried about it, sick of hearing about chances being slim at our age :ignore: My main focus right now is working out how to get a pregnancy to stick, this is where I struggle. 3 mcs to date and 2 prem births when they do stick, not giving up though :)
My other half told me today he would rather have a child with me than win the lottery, he asked me if I felt the same. I said nope, rather win the lottery cause then we can have as much fertility treatment as possible to help have our child and still be rich! Bonus!! He seemed to like my reasoning :winkwink:

We are all ready for the next cycle and will use pre-seed next time due to my lack of ewcm. I actually did think about using proper egg white this cycle but my other half found it hilarious and thought I'd lost the plot...he wouldn't have been able to dtd through his fits of giggles so I scrapped the idea :dohh:

I'm currently looking for something I can take that will improve the quality of my eggs, any ideas ladies?

Fx to those that are waiting patiently for the witch to show, and for those of us that want her to bugger off for a while! 

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

WTF FFFFFFFFFFF has moved my O day - I thought O was indicated by a temp shift of 0.2 or more and then sustained for at least 3 days so wtf has the fiend moved it to the day AFTER the temp shift, either way we are covered but just adds another day onto the tww!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Kaelia I am taking CoQ10 which is supposed to help with egg quality. As for the spotting, I used to get this until I started accupuncture, she told me blood needed cleaning and my spleen needed work and that a healthy period should be like a tap being turned on and then off no lead in and out etc. 2 session before my first period and when it showed up whammo exactly as she had said and broght red and no clotting and little pain or cramping. Next cycle bfp which sadly didn't stick. Maybe worth looking into? The P and the M words are banned here :winkwink:

Egg white is a last resort and preseed is the better option due to risk of infection. Although a word of warning - do NOT use the full dose as listed on the box!!! 

Mistyy O day and the day after are the lowest in the rankings percentage wise for conception chances , the day before O is good and 2 days before is the best. Good quality cm is the key. It takes approx 14 hours for the spermies to get to where they need to be once through the cervix which happens in the first 10 mins or so, then once they get there they rest and it tales about 12 for them to transform themselves before they are ready to penetrate an egg hence the 2 days before option being the best. Hope this helps.

Beetle first AF usually follows at the same length of time as the pregnancy according to my doc so you shouldn't be too far away now. Hugs hiney, prepare yourself my first AF was awful from an emotional point of view it was like experiencing it all over again as I had a natural miscarriage I am sorry I can't remember if you had a d and c or natural. Hugs honey and be kind to yourself.

Reb lol no answers re the squirting but good on ya!!!! Glad to see you are feeling better!!


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you for that Miss C, that makes alot of sense xxx Just in time for me, too, as i havnt ov'd yet. We BD'd last night but i may take the executive decision and DB tonight as well then, as i recon i'll ov on Friday. Lordy i hate this bit, its nail bitting stuff! 

I either didnt know or had forgotten about how long it takes for the swimmers to be ready. So bloody complicated isnt it? When i started temping on FF i did the charting course and felt full of info. by the end of it. Now i cant remember half of it, lol. Need to go and brush up on a few bits i think. 

Thats fascinating about your accupuncture. Tap on, tap off is how my AF usually is and i moan about it. Wont any more. 

Kaelia i've heard about the egg white thing. I would be wary. I felt like a nutter explaining to my Oh that i was taking cough mixture for my ewm, lol. But i'm ploughing on with that one. The things we do! Hope your temps are back up again and the spotting is a good sign after all, hun.

I used pre-seed last night for the first time in ages. Got it everywhere again :laugh2: As you say Miss C you dont need much at all. Its mighty slippery stuff. i wanted to be discrete with it, didnt mention to OH about using it, (trying to keep this un-clinical for us) so got the little syringe out, leapt into bed and tried to be quick while he was on his way upstairs. The thing is its too pricey for practice sessions so i've only done it twice before, back in the summer, so i'm a bit fingers and thumbs .... in my haste i got the plunger caught on the covers and squirted the first lot all over my thigh :roll: My god a little bit goes a long way! Did manage to get another squirt ready and got it where it was meant to be in time. Had to be casually wiping my thighs while he undressed, chatting away to me. Like you do. Good job he's not very observant .....

FF is a bugger for shifting ov dates. Its done it to me too in the past. Will you leave it where it is or move it to where you think it should be miss C?

Big :hugs: for everyone that needs one xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Twinny, she may move it back again later in the cycle; she did that to me last cycle, gave me an O day, then changed it about 4 days later and then changed it again at about 11 or 12dpo. Regardless, af followed a few days later so I surmised that she didn't know what the hell she was on about!


----------



## Kaelia67

Thanks Miss C, I was actually looking at starting accupuncture a few nights ago, seems like a good idea, my af's are the spawn of hell..I dread them coming so heavy and painful, fingers crossed the Accupuncture will help :thumbup: I shall have a mooch around for the CoQ10 stuff, anything that helps egg quality is a plus, so thanks for that x

This spotting seems to be a result of coming off cerazette, I never had periods while on it, I didn't ov though. I used to have some light brown spotting every month.
Temps have taken a dip again today so still waiting on the hag to show. My OH was interested in my temp this morning and he looked crushed when I told him. Bless him. I hope the hag isn't going to take her time as I just want to get on with next month instead of hanging around in limbo hoping for a temp rise and hoping a miracle has happened.

I have just found out that my eldest daughter (23) is going to make me a grandmother for the first time. She is 7 and a bit weeks gone, thrilled to bits!! It's strange to think that me and my OH are ttc while I'm going to be a grandma in the future :wacko: Still stranger things have happened eh? We are hugely excited for them both, poor love looks so ill. She's as white as a sheet and has the worst ever morning sickness. We have told nobody we are trying this time around as last time we were under so much pressure by family and friends always asking lol

Thanks also Miss C and Mistyy for the Pre-seed advice, will remember to use a small amount! 
Right sod it, I'm going to have a coffee if the hag is on her way :) (Indulgence time)
Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## beetle

thanks for the advice as to how much longer I have to wait for the hag. I don't think I could get more GROWLY if I tried. My poor OH is literally tiptoing around me - everything irritates me - this morning it was the noise of him eating his cereal! Way too loud! Miss C I had a natural in the end (day of mum's thanksgiving service to make it even worse! luckily I had just got home in time). Thanks for the warning about being uber emotional too! 

What I love about this thread is that there is comedy in the face of such challenges for us. Reb S, I love the squirting :) and Misty I was in fits as I read about you trying to be subtle with pre-seed! We have all been there! 

Hey ho ... the waiting continues! :)
Good luck everyone with their BDing and TWW!


----------



## gaf70

Hello ladies - I am new to the site!

A bit of background had a boy back in 2007 when I was 37, he wasn't planned but by the same token hadn't taken any precautions in years and didn't really give having a baby much thought. DS son turned 3 and then thought hang on need to seriously think about having another baby as I was approaching 40. We have always been a bit half hearted about baby productionbut cranked up the gears and nothing happened so I went to GP who did hormone checks which came back fine DP had sperm test again fine and I was then going to be referred to St Thomas's in London for further investigation when I became pregnant in June 2010. Sadly at 12 week scan I found out that I had a blighted ovum and had to have ERPC . Periods took months to settle down and I was having periods approx every 3 weeks. Again went to GP back in May to have hormone levels checked again and was told once more that levels are within normal range, I am ovulating and just keep trying.

We moved out of London in June to Norfolk and thought once more about sibling for DS. I conceived last year using a method I read about - BD as soon as period ends and then at day 10 of cycle BD every other day for 10 days and that seemed to work last year and this was the process we have been trying since the move but adjusting for a 3 week cycle. However my last period on 17 October took 5 1/2 weeks to appear which got me slightly concerned hence visit to doctor this morning.

Firstly I was surprised that the transfer of notes from surgery consist of a couple of lines, no previous test results or details of ERPC etc - fail to see how that can be normal in this day and age of electronic data but that is a different gripe.

Basically GP this morning said keep trying, not interested in checking hormone levels as they were checked a while ago. Said that referrels stop at 37 here and I already have a child so perhaps ought to be happy with what I have. is it totally unreasonable to want some sort of investigation initiated as I am 41, does anyone else seem to have daft cycles like I do? 

If you have read this far - thanks!


----------



## cheflori

I hope you will let me join you! I have been reading all your posts (well, most, because there is a ton!) I am TTC with my new husband (me and DH both 45 - I also have 2 girls from a previous marriage 11 and 13). We have been actively trying since Oct 2010. In April of 2009 I found myself unexpectedly pregnant. We were surprised but very happy. Unfortunately we lost that baby at 11 weeks. We both have been taking Maca for 2 weeks and have really noticed a difference. We are also both taking chinese herbs and I take as many superfoods as I can cram into a smoothie. Right now I am 4 or 5 DPO and waiting. ..........


----------



## Desperado167

cheflori said:


> I hope you will let me join you! I have been reading all your posts (well, most, because there is a ton!) I am TTC with my new husband (me and DH both 45 - I also have 2 girls from a previous marriage 11 and 13). We have been actively trying since Oct 2010. In April of 2009 I found myself unexpectedly pregnant. We were surprised but very happy. Unfortunately we lost that baby at 11 weeks. We both have been taking Maca for 2 weeks and have really noticed a difference. We are also both taking chinese herbs and I take as many superfoods as I can cram into a smoothie. Right now I am 4 or 5 DPO and waiting. ..........

Hi huni and welcome ,the Maca and herbs are great :thumbup:Wishing u lots of luck and baby dust ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: gaf70 and cheflori and welcome!

gaf I am in Suffolk but don't know if they do the same - they did tests for me but this was the first time and I had no previous children so I don't know if they differentiate there. I have heard that GPs may not do more tests until the others are 3 years old :shrug: sorry can't be of much help :nope:

lori I've also been taking maca for a few months now and just find that it helps my mood generally - don't know if it is helping my eggs like it should!

Good luck to you both :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Helllo girlies!
Hello to the new folk and if you want to gripe about grumpy GP's and anything else, this is the place. Good advice all around about the maca and Q10, although I do seem to have tried almost everything now! 
Beetle, growl away! My dog is growling at all the fireworks as I was reading your post and it made me giggle. Come and rant here all you like x
Kaelia - wow! Grandma! That's amazing! How will your daughter feel when you get your BFP? Your kids can grow up together!
Spoomster - I guess you're gearing up for the BDing; join the club! I guess I must be O'ing about now and with all the squirting going on here, maybe H2B's spermies might just make it this month!
I found out my test results today from the Lister (finally!) raised NK cells? Anyone know anything about it? I'll go on the assisted conception thread and find out what it means x


----------



## gaf70

I found out my test results today from the Lister (finally!) raised NK cells? Anyone know anything about it? I'll go on the assisted conception thread and find out what it means x[/QUOTE]

Hi

Thanks for making me feel welcome all of you:flower:

RE NK cells - this is something that affected Penny Lancaster and I can remember her being interviewed on this morning about it - sure there is loads of info out there on it as it is one of those issues that is having its profile raised!

Well purchased a 2nd hand CB fertility monitor today and also may make enquiries about an AMH test - presume it may have to be done privately - any ideas how I go about getting one done - do you have to be referred by your doctor or just ring any fertility clinic and see what they say?? Our local hospital is affiliated with the Bourne Clinic in Cambridge which is where the first IVF baby was conceived - maybe fruitful:happydance:

GAF


----------



## greens

Welcome to the new ladies :)
I think with tests it is about what is it that you would do with the information, if you would actively seek intervention due to a result that can only but push your Dr and/or pay privately. If you would do nothing and let nature take it's course would a test cause anxiety.


----------



## Spoomie

Reb

I had a friend who was diagnosed with NK cells and she took medication to combat it. If I remember rightly, your body sees the sperm or fertilised egg (can't remember which!) as a foreign body and sets about annihilating it. She was the one who had her IVF baby at 44...............x

Edit: interesting article Reb, which seems to contradict my hugely simplified explanation above!

https://www.bmj.com/content/329/7477/1283.full


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi reb

there is definatley someone who here who conceived after treatment for natural killer cells but I can't for the life of me remember who it was. It was a couple of years ago when i first joined and she had just found out about it. I'll have a search around and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Desperado167

truly_blessed said:


> Hi reb
> 
> there is definatley someone who here who conceived after treatment for natural killer cells but I can't for the life of me remember who it was. It was a couple of years ago when i first joined and she had just found out about it. I'll have a search around and see if I can find anything.

I just messaged Reb ,there is a girl on ATM called mon- n-Jon ,she has been treated with it and is now happily pregnant ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie said:


> Reb
> 
> I had a friend who was diagnosed with NK cells and she took medication to combat it. If I remember rightly, your body sees the sperm or fertilised egg (can't remember which!) as a foreign body and sets about annihilating it. She was the one who had her IVF baby at 44...............x
> 
> Edit: interesting article Reb, which seems to contradict my hugely simplified explanation above!
> 
> https://www.bmj.com/content/329/7477/1283.full

Hmm, interesting article. I certainly am in the category of women who are financially exploited when it comes to infertility...and I hate to think of putting YET more drugs into my body (if we IVF that's all that shit, plus steroids) when there's no evidence of whether it could harm a possible embie. Oh bloody hell. Why is nothing ever clear cut? Why couldn't I have just got pregnant 4 years ago! I'd be looking at primary schools by now!!!
RANT RANT RANT!!!
But thanks guys, for the info xxxxx


----------



## Miss_C

Mornin all and hello and :flower: to the new ladies so lovely of you to join us. If your GP is that bloody unresponsiove go see another doctor. If anythign else demand to get the cd 3 and cd21 blood tests done. Find out of you are actually ovulating first and then take it from there with regards to fsh levels and amh etc etc. Although cd is a good time to get the fsh done. AMH is an expensive tests and unless you plan to go for IVF etc I wouldn't bother - in all the research I have been doing it is used more and more and more specifically to guage how well you will respond to stims and what stims to use. We know at 40+ we have a low reserve and quality os not great but we also know there are some good ones in there and we just gotta do all we can to step up the quality as much as we can with whatever methods we choose be it maca coq10 chinese herbs etc etc etc

Another interesting this I have discovered ladies is this. You can have a biphasic chart and not Ovulate. The follicle will burst and become the corpus luteum which will pump out a bit of progesterone hence the temp shift upwards but the folicle can burst with no egg actually being present or no viable egg. The corpus luteum clever little thing that it is can detect that around the time the egg hits the uterus and if it detects an egg, fertilised or not, will pump up the production hence the 7 dpo blood test to confirm O. The average progesterone reading at 7dpo is around 90 to confirm ovulation, I had bi phasic charts a couple of times and had progesterone of 6 which just goes to show how important it is to get proper monitoring rather than relying on your charts re O. It is this lack of eggs popping out that causes the LP to become shorter over time and is the precursor to the dreaded M word. 

Hope this helps.

Hey Rebs I have read about the NK's and there are 2 types ones that kill of the sperm an other that stop the egg from implanting. I even read there is a link between nk's and wheat intolerance so if someone has coeliac disease they do the nk testing when ttc very early. BUT all that said everything else I have read is that once this is identified it IS treatable, steroids and aspirin and something else sorry can't remember which seems to be the regimen. So good luck honey this may be all you need now to get that little bundle.


----------



## Kaelia67

Reb, hope you get all the info needed for treatment of NK cells, sounds promising that people have had successful pg's after diagnosis. Keeping fx all will be well x
I honestly have no idea how my daughter will feel about us ttc again, she has asked questions as she knows I haven't been taking my pill so I think she suspects, and finding my pregnacare conception tablets probably added to her suspicions lol. I think she will be supportive, she knows how much my OH and I have longed to have our own child. She and her partner have been NTNP for around 6 months, since having her implant removed, we are all over the moon for them both :happydance: Time to get out my crochet needle and make some blankets :)

The witch showed after my post this morning, I wanted her to arrive quickly but not that quick!!! I'm a little miffed at the moment as this means I have a luteal phase of 8! Wtf is that all about? :wacko: I Ov'd on CD 16, and my cycle length was 24 days, giving me a LP of 8...Meh!! I was pretty down about it earlier and OH went out and got me a beautiful bunch of flowers and a bottle of vit B6 hehehe 

I remember last time around (4 years ago) someone took a look at my charts and mentioned LPD, plus a few anovulatory cycles. I mentioned it to my gp who blew it off and said you OV so therefore you can conceive as my day 21 bloods said so. He basically said your fertile, go forth and multiply :wacko:
I'm thinking of going back to see what he has to say this time around... should be fun! lol

How on earth can I lengthen my LP? Would Soy help? I have heard some women take Clomid for LPD but I want a more natural method of regulating it. Any advice ladies?

I think I might have an early night and cuddle into my furbabies
Good luck to the ladies currently in the 2ww, fx for you x


----------



## Reb S

Kaelia - I'd cuddle my furbaby too, except he STINKS! He went in the muddy trickle in the woods this evening in the dark and it's too late to give him a bath! Poo. He keeps growling at the fireworks!

Miss C - fab info, keep it coming! And I agree about AMH - even with IVF it's only useful if it's your first time, otherwise they're more interested in your history regarding stimms. It's blooming expensive and it just makes you feel crap if it's low!


----------



## Miss_C

as well as your prenatals the following has been suggested in many places

1000mg Evening Primrose Oil (just up until ovulation) epo can cause uterine contractions so definitely stop at O
25mg B6
650mg Vitex at O and during the tww

there are other that just suggest a complex of b vitamins as b6 on it's own can't be absorbed properly unless you include b12 etc 

There is a massive amount fo information out there just google lpd and make some choices there or talk to a naturopath.

Have you had your FSH levels tested?


----------



## Kaelia67

Thanks Miss C, I haven't had my FSH checked since around 3 years ago, all appeared well then. 
I have vit b6 and b12 in my prenatals currently, so will have to calculate how much more I need to take. Prob just the one 10mg b6 should so it as there is already 10mg in the prenatals, I shall have a google search on the laptop when I go to bed and work out what to do, where there's a will, there's a way :)

Reb, I know the feeling!! My two Shih Tzu aka The Shits.. love to roll in fox poo, totally grosses me out, the stench is awful. It's bath and grooming day for them both tomorrow too. Although we have had no fox poo fun this week. Our other pooch, our Dobermann pup doesn't need bathing too often she's always so clean! 
The fireworks are a Pita! Fi hates them and goes ballistic when one goes off. The little's aren't too bothered by them x

Defo off to bed, night all x


----------



## Mistyy

Miss C you're a mine of information! Thank you. With everyone chipping in their bits of knowledge this thread is such a wonderful source of wisdom and support. I just wish i felt i knew a bit more, and could be more use. I only know about charting (and how *not* to handle pre seed) - i'm very good at hugs though :hugs: ..... Glad i raised a smile with my pre seed antics. Used it again last night - got it right this time :thumbup: No temp rise yet, but had a pos OPK yesterday. Onwards and upwards.

Hello to fellow newbies too xxx

Last night i ordered a pack of ceQ10 100mg online after reading about it here. i googled it for a bit and the info about improving egg quality really does look good. I couldnt find any negative reports about it at all. It took me a while to come to a google based decision on how much to take per day - does 100mg x 3 daily sound ok? 

Kaelia - for months before i fell preg. (at the beginning of this year) i was taking agnus castus, rasberry leaf, redclover and pre-preg vits. Wasnt charting, didnt know about luteal phases. Stopped the herbs when i found i was pregnant, but after i lost the baby i got it all out of the cupboard agin (very sadly) and began taking them again and began charting. After two cycles i got the hump with all the pills and stopped everything except the pre-preg vits. After stopping the herbs my luteal phase lengthened by 2 days. Now this might be coincidence, and i dont know if you're taking any of those herbs, but its a thought if you are. I vaguley remember reading something about agnus castus shortening luteal phases for some women?

Reb, i feel for you - i used to have a great dane and a miniture dashund who both used to love rolling in fox AND duck poo! I now have two rag doll cats, who are stink free (apart from the litter tray). I bought them as tiny kittens a year ago after deciding that after ttc for 11 months nothing was going to happen, and treated myself to some fur-babies - then got my bfp the following cycle :shock: ...... So in fact it seems buying kittens is my best tip for ttc. Oh dear. lol.

Greens you struck a cord with me when you said testing is all about what you'll do with the info. Food for thought there.

Miss C - i knew about the not actually producing an egg even though temps go up senario. Its a worry. My charts always look fab - but i know it means nowt really. I think i will go and see my GP and ask what they recomend. I think i'm just terrified of having to sit there through the inevitable "You do realise its your age" lecture. Grrrr.

Love and :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## LLbean

Reb, sorry for the delay but if your issue is NK cells look at my journal...Mon & Jon girl had the same issue and with the treatment they put her on she was successful!!!! She is now pregnant!!!!


----------



## Kaelia67

Thanks Mistyy, I shall keep that in mind. At the moment I'm willing to try anything to see if it helps. I'd eat raw cow bollocks if it helped (seriously) This 8 day lpd thing is bugging the hell out of me. It seems the older we get the more we have to focus on every little thing, or maybe we are just anal like that, who knows? lol
I have heard that it can take 3 months for Vitex (Agnus castus) to work however, so maybe that did help a little for you.

Eugh the dreaded GP visit. I actually put it off today as I am having the heaviest possible AF so it was a pretty good excuse not to go really. The last time I went he was a total prat! 
Both myself and the other half went and as my OH is younger than me, my GP practically blamed me for our lack of conception. He insisted my OH didn't need a SA as it was more than likely my age and old eggs...you know the deal right? It was quite amusing to see him eat his words when my FSH and AMH levels came back fine, he told me I was fertile, he also said I had good reserves I then had a scan to check all was well (came back fine) He fobbed off my LPD like I didn't have a clue what I was talking about and made me feel like I was some kind of freak for knowing a little more about my body than he thought I should.

He seemed pretty determined to find something wrong with me lol I totally felt like I was in the line of fire. He had that look on his face like he knew it was me and he was going to prove it. I actually felt guilty, almost like I was hiding something. It was quite pathetic...after all that he eventually asked my OH for an SA. Results were fine with him so he then said it was down to secondary infertility and it will take us longer than most couples. So bloody frustrating. I promised my OH I will go next week. I think I'll try and see another GP. I'm sure I can have the tests done again as that was over 3 years ago. I don't think I can face him looking into my soul again :wacko:


----------



## Miss_C

I walked into my GP and said the following: (I wrote it all down an memorised it before I got there!!) Right then before we begin I need you to know the following. I am well aware of my age, I am well aware what the statistics etc say but I have educated myself very well before coming to you and as far as my body and fertility goes I may quite possibly have more of a grasp on things than you do. I would like a referral to a fertility specialist but before we do that can we run some basic tests ie my cd3 and cd21 to confirm my fsh levels and if I am in fact ovulating. I have been charting for 12 months and have recently miscarried at 12w1d. Will you help me?

Good luck.


----------



## Kaelia67

Brilliant Miss C!! Thanks for that. I just want them to take us seriously. I shall go prepared this time :)


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Kaelia, you've hit the nail on the head there. My OH is younger than me too, (10 years :oops:) and yes, i just know the spotlight is going to be turned on me if/when we walk into a doc's room. A year ago i would have held my head high and let it flow over me, but i'm a bit of an emotional wreck since loosing the baby - and i'm sick of falling apart in front of people - it wouldnt look good in front of a GP/fertility specialist either. The last thing i want is someone telling me i'm they think i'm not emotionally ready to ttc - i'd go for their jugular! The thing is with us there is a small'ish chance it IS him, as he's had a couple of groin injurys while kickboxing in the past, plus random testicular pain which the docs cant find a reason for. He's been fretting about his fertility. Part of the reason he was so over the moon when i fell in Jan was that it proved he could father a child after all! 

miss c - if i had a pound for the number of times i've run through that exact speech in my head recently ........ Picturing myself in the docs surgery. You're dead right - its important to brace yourself not to be fobbed off - i can imagine othersise being patted on the head and being told to go home and knit myself a bloody knee blanket :roll:

Still waiting for that temp rise - 2 days of pos opk's. CD17 today - my most common for ov'ing. Cramps all yesterday. Felt really chirpy yesterday, but quite down today. Hormones? Who knows.

Hope everyone is ok today, how are you all? <Waves> and good vibes to all - and hope everyone is being calm and patient whatever their situation :hugs:

Biblical rain here today - i suppose at least it is Friday ..... xxx


----------



## greens

I do not temp or POAS (did for a few months a while back but it was too engineered and stressful for me)I have found that I can see/listen to what my body is doing.
Cervical mucus changes are a deffinate give away plus the lusty thoughts increase and on top of that if I look at my self it all gets much plumper.


----------



## truly_blessed

Mistyy I'm not sure how old you are but my DF is 14 years younger than me. We had an MMC in Nov09 after 18 months of TTC. We went for tests in Feb11. My GP was absolutely fine about it, referred me straight away due to my age and said there was no reason why I shouldn't conceive again. All my tests came back fine, DF had slight mobility issues with his sperm and was advised to take zinc and selenium. FS recommended IVF sooner rather than later if we wanted to go down that route but we said we'd go away for 6 months to think about it. In May 11 I got this BFP.

I was convinced it was an issue with me due to my age (41) but DF always said it might be him. Good luck hun


----------



## Butterfly67

All these ladies with their toyboys are making me jealous!! :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

you've never lived if you've not tried it butterfly :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

truly_blessed said:


> you've never lived if you've not tried it butterfly :winkwink:

If only truly! :thumbup:


----------



## Mistyy

Butterfly - Ha Ha :winkwink: my ex (17 years married) was older than me. Never pictured myself with a younger man ..... 

Blessed - oh congrats hun xxx thats heartening. I'm 43. Some days i feel 23 - some days if feel 83! lol


----------



## pip7890

Truly I can't believe you're Third Tri now. Fabulous!

:dust: ladies

Pip x


----------



## truly_blessed

I've been following you Pip, only days to go now. I remember ages ago looking at your updates, 20 weeks, 24 weeks, 28 weeks and thinking 'I'm so far behind!' but I seem to be catching up awful quickly now.


----------



## Reb S

Hee hee - toy boys - you girls are lucky, as the men's sperm age makes a difference too, for all that they can occasionally father children in their 70's!
x


----------



## Miss_C

&#8206;6 or 7 Dpo (fffff keeps changing her mind!) and I have some bad cramps and so much creamy discharge I had to put on a liner. Chart shows nothing spectacular and I an now sweating up a storm with a temp of 37.77 and I know temps middle me the day mean nothing but add a little bit of a spacey feeling and just a tiny bit nauseus all is not normal I hope it is all an implantation happening.

DP is 7 years younger than me


----------



## Butterfly67

Fingers crossed miss C :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

Well, I have some bad news, ladies. OH and I are separating. Things just went from bad to worse after the last visit and now, with the anniversary of the first MC approaching next week (and OH refusing to come over), we've decided to take an official break, not only from ttc (which wasn't really happening given that he's never around lately), but also from one another. I'm completely gutted. And I have to keep it all together to finish the semester. There's a part of me that saw this coming after the last loss in July. He really was quite distant when it happened and, I think that a part of him may actually blame me for the loss. I felt abandoned and I was unsure that I wanted to try again with a man who wasn't going to be there for me if I had another loss. So here we are. I cannot help but feel that I've wasted my last chance to have a child AND that trying to take that chance was what ruined things with my partner. I'm completely gutted. :cry: Dammit. I'm broken hearted. And I cannot even talk to my friends here about it all, because we were keeping the ttc part a secret. So it's a whole fucking mess.


----------



## pip7890

I'm really sorry to hear that Sam. :hugs:

Perhaps now is the time to open up to your close friends in real life as you are going to need physical support. You know we are here anytime to offer you emotional support. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Sam. You poor love. Massive hugs to you seeetheart. I'm new and i dont know your story but i feel for you so much and can empathise with some of what you say about ttc putting such a huge strain on a relationship. Just been through a dodgy week here.

As pip says, this might be the time to tell your closest friends whats been going on as they can give you the best support and get you through. You sound like a very strong lady and you will get through this and be fine hun. Its not the end of everything (ttc wise or in general). 

Dont blame your self or the ttc though. We make our decisions in life as best we can at the time, and hind sight is not helpful really. You wanted to ttc, and if you hadnt gone ahead and tried then the relationship may still have suffered overtime because of simmering resentment over what could have been. As hard as it's been - and as hard as it is now - you know you've tried, and given it your best shot. You cant ask for more than that from yourself. There's nothing worse than 'if's and maybe's. Its not your fault.

We are all thinking of you petal :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Miss C - everything crossed for you here :thumbup:

I recon i've ov'd. Temp shot up this morning. Soooooooo ...... the 2ww.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sam, I'm so sorry hon and I can't say it better than mistyy just has but just to let you know I am thinking about you and sending you virtual hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kaelia67

Sam I'm so sorry :( ttc sometimes stirs a whole heap of shit up. It's so damn frustrating and hugely upsetting so much of the time. 
The last time we tried it really tested us, we often fell out, I think we got to a point where we resented each other. I think he resented me for not being able to give him the child he'd longed for and I felt like I was a total failure and wondered if he might leave me for a younger more fertile woman.
It was a mess.
Apparantly moving house and divorce are 2 of the top most stressful things in life. That statement probably came from people who have never had to go though this crap month after month, year after year. It takes it's toll.
You have done all you can and given it your best, it may not be the end for you hun, maybe you both need this time to gather your thoughts. I hope things work out for you. Massive hugs x


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Ladies, how is everyone ?

I'm fantastic today after all the tests the whacky doc has done finally got AF yesterday on CD62 woooohooooooo it looks like I 'O' the week after OH and I went away and there was no DTD that weekend as we where too busy helping friends decorate and move.

But I got it now so hopefully things will be back to normal and we can carry on with our challenge of having a little one xxx gl and FXed to you all xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sam ,am so sorry ,:cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi Sam, 

Really sorry to hear that........be strong my thoughts are with you xx

TTC really is a big bag of poo!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Sam....so sorry to hear that sweetie. PLEASE never blame yourself. Understand that some couples grow together and some grow apart ...you both have been spending so much time apart as it is I am sure that does not help one bit. Again, not anyone's fault...it just happens.

My heart goes out to you...it is never easy but "this too shall pass" but never lose hope!

XOXOX

@Kaelia67
"I think he resented me for not being able to give him the child he'd longed for and I felt like I was a total failure and wondered if he might leave me for a younger more fertile woman." ....I so did too!!!!!!!!! I even said it to him...OMG so bad!


----------



## Mistyy

And me! 

God i keep wanting to blurt out "So ... i spose you feel like going off with someone who can give you what you want. Someone younger :(" 

Dont want to say it - i'll cry (again) and look so darn needy and feeble.

Ladies, while i'm here again - i've got this odd thing going, this is the 3rd day now, and i wonder if anyone here gets this or knows what it is ..... deep breath ..... its a buzzing sort of vibrating in my cervix area. Stops and starts. On, off again, like a phone! Standing or sitting. Its gentle and not painful at all, but its noticable.

???

<sets seal on reputation as nutter [hmm]>


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy said:


> And me!
> 
> God i keep wanting to blurt out "So ... i spose you feel like going off with someone who can give you what you want. Someone younger :("
> 
> Dont want to say it - i'll cry (again) and look so darn needy and feeble.
> 
> Ladies, while i'm here again - i've got this odd thing going, this is the 3rd day now, and i wonder if anyone here gets this or knows what it is ..... deep breath ..... its a buzzing sort of vibrating in my cervix area. Stops and starts. On, off again, like a phone! Standing or sitting. Its gentle and not painful at all, but its noticable.
> 
> ???
> 
> <sets seal on reputation as nutter [hmm]>

Oh you know what Mistyy - I had completely forgotten but I had this a while ago - I would say maybe 5-6 months ago and it went on for a week or so I think - but yes, it is very strange lol :wacko::wacko:

AFM am feeling very down today. BFN and I will count myself out if I don't get even a faint line tomorrow. I believe that if I don't see anything by 10dpo then that is it (with all due respect and I would love to be proved wrong :flower:) Also had to put my aunt in a home yesterday and that has realy made me sad. Anyway, sorry to be miserable, I kept off here today as I just couldn't really face it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Sam, Samiam, Sam, I'm so sorry to hear this. Going to PM you xxxxx


----------



## Miss_C

Sam wrote to you on our FB group.

Those with bfn's check this out and please invest in FRER save the heartache!! No more ic's for me EVER after the last bfp.

https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/01/27/earlyshow/health/main538075.shtml

What I found totally fascinating was the part that said some women don't implant until the day their period is due!!!! I seriously never knew that!


----------



## maryanne67

Sam so sorry for your news :hugs:,,butterfly the pregnancy that i had altho ended in mc, that cycle i tested 2 days before af due which was 10dpo i got bfn then tested 2 days after af due then got bfp, also the cycle i got the bfp of this pregnancy didnt show up bfp until 1 week after af due , i tested the day she was due and got bfn ,mind i also used ic`s , so you never know ,hope you are proved wrong hun
every1 else sorry i can never remember what every1s said so don`t tend to do many personals but to all the newbies welcome :flower: ,good luck and fxd for every1 heres hoping for some more bfps for this thread x


----------



## Butterfly67

maryanne67 said:


> Sam so sorry for your news :hugs:,,butterfly the pregnancy that i had altho ended in mc, that cycle i tested 2 days before af due which was 10dpo i got bfn then tested 2 days after af due then got bfp, also the cycle i got the bfp of this pregnancy didnt show up bfp until 1 week after af due , i tested the day she was due and got bfn ,mind i also used ic`s , so you never know ,hope you are proved wrong hun
> every1 else sorry i can never remember what every1s said so don`t tend to do many personals but to all the newbies welcome :flower: ,good luck and fxd for every1 heres hoping for some more bfps for this thread x

Thanks maryanne, that is good to know and I also like seeing your posts with your ticker as I pretty much have the same name (diff spelling) and year of birth :hugs:

I can't seem to read that article. Maybe it's cos I'm on my phone, will check later. Xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Dearest Sam, I am so terribly sorry to hear this. I will PM you today. Sending you lots of love and support, you are much in my thoughts xxxxxx


----------



## Mistyy

Butterfly - so sorry to hear you'r so down hun :hugs: Hope you're feeling a little better today?

miss c - thats amazing stuff about the pg tests and implantation etc. For the first few months ttc i always tested at around 11 or 12 dpo, but stopped doing tests at all about 3 cycles ago as i found the neg's so, so depressing. Personally I'll never test again untill AF is good and late. 

Id really like a bit of advice on my FF chart, but am struggling to make a link to it here. What am i doing wrong? Is it working?

My Ovulation Chart 


If anyone does get to see my chart do you think i'v ov'd? My details on there are saying "you '_seem_' to be having a patch of fertile fluid, and you '_seem_' to have positive opk's, but you need a temp rise to show youve ov'd". Well it has risen hasnt it? Grrrrr. I think i just want to see my ov and switch off for a few days now. sigh.

Would anyone here like to befriend me on FF so we can pick over each others charts? I joined FF with 3 other ladies (all late 30's) 7 months ago and they are now all pregnant. (Last one fell pg last weekend.) Which is wonderful of course, but now i have no one to play with there <sniff>

Love and good vibes to all xxx (specialy to Sam) :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy yes I think you have O'd. I think ff will say cd18 but it wants one more temp to confirm it as it likes to have 3. 

Sorry I can't befriend you on there as I haven't joined and this is possibly my last month ttc anyway :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Misty cd17 is my bet and FFFFFFFFFFF needs one more day of higher temp to confirm.


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you lovelies x

I'm just quite fed up with this cycle for one a few reasons. Lovely OH has been quite down this month - we've bickered and thats unusual for us - thats one reason. I want to get past ov and try to relax.

Oh butterfly - last month ttc? You must do what you feel is right for you obviously hun, but how sad ..... are you sure?


----------



## gaf70

Hello ladies

and sorry to hear about Sam - as others have said ttc to conceive is so stressful....

Well my period arrived this morning and I seem to have had a 20 day cycle this time after previous being 5 1/2 weeks so damn odd. I am now temping and giving myself 3 cycles and then going back to doctor (different one I think after other one being so off) and will no doubt quote Miss C and demand that basic tests are done again -reckon this will take me into January if continu to have 3 week cycles.

OH is now bewildered by all the packages arriving and thermometer now by the bed and says can't we just SWI - trying to explain the mysteries of my cycle when he only has vague knowledge of the basics is interesting....

GAF


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy said:


> Thank you lovelies x
> 
> I'm just quite fed up with this cycle for one a few reasons. Lovely OH has been quite down this month - we've bickered and thats unusual for us - thats one reason. I want to get past ov and try to relax.
> 
> Oh butterfly - last month ttc? You must do what you feel is right for you obviously hun, but how sad ..... are you sure?

Hope you can relax now Mistyy then :thumbup:

I'm ttcing with my ex and understandably he wants his life back! :(


----------



## Miss_C

massive MASSSIVE temp drop for me today - please be an ID and not the witch coming early PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Miss_C said:


> massive MASSSIVE temp drop for me today - please be an ID and not the witch coming early PLEASE!!!!

I have to admit to seeing lots of big drops on 9dpo on pregnancy charts FX Miss_C :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

I just looked at my cycle last month which was the month off cycle following the chemical and I had the drop at 9 dpo and the witch rocked up early at 12dpo. So now I am not so hopeful


----------



## Miss_C

Butterfly67 said:


> I have to admit to seeing lots of big drops on 9dpo on pregnancy charts FX Miss_C :flower:


Doing a ton of reading this morning and it looks like the whole implantation dip is actually a myth, there is no scientific evidence that it is real. Something like 11% of charts show a dip, the most likely cause is the shift in hormones around that time of the natural cycle when the estrogen tries to kick in which is what brings on the lower temps but if a pregnancy has occurred ie implanted by that stage the progesterone production will jump hence the triphasic chart. A chart will go triphasic in most pregnancy cases for a little while when that increase in progesterone happens but most likely will not be maintained but go back to regular post O temps but remain well above the cover line. This would explain bfp's on the same day as a so called implantation dip. If it was really an "implantation dip" then a bfp would not be possible until at least 2 days after.


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies

Butterfly - yes, i read back through this thread from about mid Aug the other night, (took a while!) and i think the decision to ttc with your ex was a very brave and positive one. Would you consider going down the doner sperm clinic route?

gaf - you made me smile with all your packages and gagets bewildering your OH. Sorry about your eratic cycles. I think its a good idea to have an idea of how long to go on before going back to docs. I feel i'm drifting at the mo, need to decide what to do.

miss c - sympathies with the temp drop/ID stress. The researching i did a couple of months ago came up with the conclusion that ID's are a myth too. <hugs> Hang in there hun - see what happens.

Well - my temp has gone up *again* today, but FF has now decided my ov is _undetectable_. Never had this before and i dont get it as i just cant see any significant difference between this month and past months. Really frustrating. Clicking on 'details' now says i need a pos OPK, ewm and 3 temp rises to show an ov - and it looks to me like i've got all those things!!! So what's the bloody problem ?? :growlmad::wacko::cry:

love to all x


----------



## Reb S

Morning all, I have my fingers crossed for you, Miss C - here's hoping the temps pop back up tomorrow morning, implantation dip or not. 
Gaf - I know what you mean! OH has put up with so much over the last few years, including spurting pre-seed, bleeping thermometers, struggles to insert cups - it's unbelieveable what we go through to get that BFP!!!
AFM, wedding dress shopping! That's how I feel - that there probably won't be a BFP so I may as well buy the dress and guess what - got it 70% reduced!!!!! I'm embarrassed at how little I've spent on it, hee hee.


----------



## Miss_C

well having completely debunked the implantation dip I now have a temp higher than any of my others!!! Stoopid bloody chart. I did take temp at normal time but I did have a bit of a disturbed sleep I kept waking up wide awake, I didn't get up or anything but that may have affected things.

And Rebs way to go on the dress, I think it is totally stooooopid the amount some people spend on a dress they are going to wear once and for a total of about 12 hours! I am addicted to that say yes to the dress show and I seriously wonder if wedding does things to epopels brains and if any of them can actually see in the mirror especially the atlanta one!!!

But even without 70% off who cares if it doesn't fit in a few months time cos of your belly!!! If you have a big belly by then walk down the aisle naked!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Miss_C about the temps - I temped his morning but the problem is since we put the clocks back an hour last weekend I keep waking up an hour early to temp at 5.30am instead of 6.30am (and then can't get back to sleep). So I took my temp this morning when I woke up and it was 36.47 then lay there for 5 minutes and thought I would try my other thermometer that I had to buy when at the ex's cos I left mine behind and it came up as 36.6 so I gave up and didn't bother entering anything!:shrug:

Reb, excellent on the 70% off the wedding dress :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Reb S

Hee hee, Miss C - that made me laugh, the image of me strutting my stuff down the aisle in my birthday suit!!!
Butterfly - I had two thermometers at one point and they were out by entire degrees!
xx


----------



## Miss_C

you could cover the top boobie bits with a the veil and the bouquet would cover the below lady bits and your belly would be the main attraction! Flippin awesome I say although if you were getting married in a church I reckon the priest may keel over!


----------



## Miss_C

just for shits and giggle I did a chart overlay with ziggy's first big attempt. I have over laid them at the "implantation dip bit!! O was at minus 9 and 6. Amazing what you can do with charts hey!!!! Just did an IC test, again just for shits and giggles and it is VERY VERY white!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev8x5okb.png

IF yesterday was an ID (nopt that they exist!!) then tomorrow would be the soonest anything MAY show up on a test anyway but it's good to have a base to start from and I needed to feed my additction it's been almost 2 weeks since I peed on a stick!!


----------



## Miss_C

Was going to wait until Friday when AF was due but after this mornings spike I just had to!! I know it's feint which it would be at 10dpo right? But it's there though right?!! I don't have line eyes do I? 

https://i42.tinypic.com/jhd769.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Miss c ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg there's a line ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Miss_C

will do an fmu tomorrow and if it's still there I might crack holly out!!


----------



## Desperado167

Miss_C said:


> will do an fmu tomorrow and if it's still there I might crack holly out!!

Am so excited for you ,I had a massive dip yesterday too and I thought I was heading for an early af ,best of luck to you lovely ,keeping u in my prayers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

oh Despie, fxed you get a jump too!!


----------



## Reb S

Miss C, I see a line, but please guard your heart - remember your post about early tests... BUT I SEE A LINE!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Miss_C

Oh sweetheart Reb yes I know, I never follow my own advice!!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

I couldn't see it on FB Miss_C but I definately see it here. Fingers crossed it's a sticker.


----------



## Spoomie

Great news my Twinny. Guard your heart........xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

:happydance::happydance: I def see a line...I still don't rate FRER's for giving super lines early on...think mine at 11dpo looked a bit like that....C'MON STICKY BEAN!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## gaf70

everything crossed for miss c x

Another question (you can tell I am new at temping!) So..... you start temping first day of period all well and good by day 3 temperature drops noticeably on chart - why is this? is it normal, does it stay reasonably static until ovulation???

thanks, thanks, thanks :)

gaf


----------



## greens

That it looking very positive, a line is a line :D


----------



## Butterfly67

Sh*t Miss_C, yes it is definitely there :happydance::happydance::happydance: Now you have to take it all back about the ID lol :haha::haha::haha:

Keeping everything crossed for a sticky one for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I think in FF's studies re ID's they found it occurs on non pregnancy and pregnancy charts BUT it did occur more often on pregnancy charts :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

gaf70 said:


> everything crossed for miss c x
> 
> Another question (you can tell I am new at temping!) So..... you start temping first day of period all well and good by day 3 temperature drops noticeably on chart - why is this? is it normal, does it stay reasonably static until ovulation???
> 
> thanks, thanks, thanks :)
> 
> gaf

The temp dip on CD3 is usually caused by the drop in progesterone from the previous cycle. So after ovulation your body produces progesterone which is a heat inducing hormone which in turn causes the higher temps and pinpoints ovulation....as the cycle finishes and you start a new cycle progesterone starts to drop off...hence the dip in temps around CD3.
Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Have been on and off stalking just don't seem to have much to report at the mo. 

Couldn't leave though without a huge :wohoo: Woop for Miss C - Definitely don't have line eye - it's there alright. Everything crossed for you.

Sam - I was very sad to read your news. I hope you can come to terms with everything and life will get better and kinder soon. :hugs:

AFM I'm still taking it easy on the lttc front, just dtd around the right time now. I have managed to kick my addiction to sticks and temps (It's been a bit like recovering from an illness - I guess if I'm honest it is a bit of an addiction). Anyway I am feeling a lot more at peace with everything. OH no longer knows what's going on in my cycle either though I think he must have some idea when the stakes are shifted up a gear - if you get my drift :winkwink: Anyway he's not saying or complaining so all is good.

Lots of love to all and keep those bfp's a coming. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Sam, I am so sorry to hear your news...I feel gutted for you :cry: not really sure what to say to make you feel better...:nope:

Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C OMG I hope and pray it is very true and very sticky!!!!!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Miss C, 

I'm rubbish with lines but I'd be happy with that!!!!

I can defo defo defo see a line :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:


FMU!!!!!!!! 11dpo

I can see this without my glasses on. Please please please be sticky little one, I have lost you too many times now and my arms ache to hold you. 

https://i39.tinypic.com/64ndqu.jpg


----------



## Glowstar

C'mon little Ziggy please stick :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

Wowzers :happydance: no mistaking that 1 Miss_C Hope and Pray this 1s good and sticky lots of :dust:
fxd every1 else come on more bfps x


----------



## Butterfly67

Nice line Miss C - definitely have everything crossed for a sticky one and praying Ziggy comes back to stay :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> 
> 
> FMU!!!!!!!! 11dpo
> 
> I can see this without my glasses on. Please please please be sticky little one, I have lost you too many times now and my arms ache to hold you.
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/64ndqu.jpg

:bfp::thumbup::headspin::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

STICK little bean STICK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reb S

F..k me, Miss C - that's a definite line. Hollies leaping everywhere here! Still remember Spoomie's wise words that have saved all our bacons many times on this thread, but here's all my happiest hopes for your sticky bean Ziggy xxx


----------



## Miss_C

digi says pregnant 1-2 BUT we have been here a few times before, not going for bloods until at least another week has passed. I am guarding my heart but I have so much faith in my psychic lady who has been right with everything so far over the past 15 years that I have been seeing her. She said I will succeed and not to give up which I so almost did after the last loss, the month of spurred us on and here we are. She said November and she said 2 babies but not twins, I feel this is the 2nd baby with the miscarriage month before last being baby no1.

I am putting heaps of bubble wrap around my heart just as my dear twinny always advises but I don;t think there is really anyway to stop those spears stabbing it when that time comes which hopefully this time it won't.


----------



## Desperado167

Miss c ,praying so hard for you my lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaelia67

Wow Miss C!! Fantastic! Keeping my fingers ever so tightly crossed for you :hugs::cloud9: x


----------



## Reb S

Good morning ladies and some WONDERFUL news to start the day - our old friend Pip has had her baby - 6 pounds 10, little baby Andrew. As far as I know, mother and baby doing well x


----------



## Miss_C

Fabulous news, it seems like yesterday she said she was pregnant - hope mine goes that fast but in "real" terms if you know what I mean!!!!

I went out to scout out sewing machines today and have discovered I think I might like to get a quailting one and make the nursery set for this bubba, we bought Lambs & Ivy for Jake and it cost a piggin' fortune!! But it dawned on me I never once considered thinking this way last time and with ziggy very firstattempt even though I got to over 12weeks I never bought anything. I already bought some nappies and one outfit for this bubba back in July and today I was thnking about making bedding and clothes. I think this may be the one, something is telling me it is.

So come on ladies who's coming on this ride with me one of you must be just about ready. I said to LL on fb that maybe our bubbas have been fighting over there as to who is going to be the eldest ie who gets here first and maybe now they have the order sorted they will start to come through.


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats to pip and her baby boy!!!

Just had my 20 week anomaly scan, everything looks good with baby glowie. 

Keeping everything crossed for you miss c xxxxx


----------



## Nise

Awe, congratulations to Pip. :cloud9:

Wonderful news re your scan Glowie, so pleased for you. :thumbup:

And Miss C - I love your analogy of all the babies sorting out which order they are coming in - that's sweet. Sounds like a great idea getting a sewing machine, I used to like making clothes and stuff but the problem these days is finding the material - most of the shops that used to stock it now only do curtain material. :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Great news glowie that little glowie is all good. Did you find out pink r blue or will it be a surprise or are you just keeping it to yourself? I will have a quandary because I HAVE to know and hubby doesn't want to!!!!

Nise there are some great oinline fabric stores now, quite a few wahm business too that source great materials and sell them through a facebook page. All sorts from nappy fabrics to upholstery to simple cottons for making clothes. I even found one that will print up designs you do yourself!! I am so excited that I really want to get started and practice the quilting aspect so I can make a nursery set. Just gotta find the pennies!!! 

Now I now you are all totally happy for me and love you all for that but I am going to stop talking about my bfp for now, not until we have seen the FS in 3 weeks and confirmed all is good - unless of course the unthinkable happens.

BUT you don't get rid of me that easily I will still be participating here with you all on this journey and sharing the research I still find myself doing!!

I have a funny story to tell you - I am banned from FFFFFFFFFFF, I was trying to link a fellow ttcer in Australia to the preseed website to show her how to dind a nearby stockiest or the website where you can buy it from. I tried twice and got banned for breach of rules. I have taken the matter up with them and called them pathetic and how can linking to a lubricant specifically for ttc be a threat to them. It is a paid for service and with plenty of free services out there now they may want to rethink how they go about policing the "rules". I'll let you know how it pans out!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Miss C....I actually posted 4 weeks I am having a baby BOY!! :haha: hence the blue signature :winkwink:

Here's the picture of the fidget from today! could only get one good one as the sonographer kept commenting what a fidget he was :rofl:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000232.jpg


----------



## Reb S

Aw, Glowie, that's utterly gorgeous - I'm so, so happy for you x


----------



## Miss_C

oh Glowie he is a handsome little chappy - fidget as he will now be called!! 4 weeks ago I think I was in the middle of boinking like rabbits so may have missed that post!!!


----------



## LLbean

Glowie...so cute!


----------



## Mistyy

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay!! Wonderful news Miss C. Gives us all hope.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM: 7DPO. Sharp cramps down low yesterday evening, tiny dip today. Rotton headache. Not hopeful this month anyway - never am tbh! Putting the cramps and headache down to new diet, lol. 

Starting fertility accupuncture on Sunday morning. He wants to see me and OH together the first time becasue he likes to get to know the 'whole couple'. Quite looking forward to it now. Keep em crossed for me girls :D

Love to all xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Glowie - Wow - GORGEOUS picture. Bless baby! Little Fidget :D

(Dont know how i missed it when i scrolled through just now, lol.)


----------



## truly_blessed

arr glowie he is soooo cute and 20 weeks already wow


----------



## Reb S

Truly, hope your appointment goes well today x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks everyone....we are over the moon :kiss:

Truly....30 weeks already!!! OMG!! 

we've got 2 more scans booked at 28 & 34 weeks because unfortuantely the cyst still persists...it's shrunk slightly but not alot :nope: They haven't mentioned c-section yet but I'm wondering if that's they things will head if the damn thing doesn't shrink :wacko:


----------



## Kaelia67

Congrats glowstar, I'm glad all is well with you and fidget. Love the scan photo x

Miss C so good to hear you upbeat, pma! Glad you are sticking around for a while, we'd be at a loss without you and your knowledge off all things ttc. Still keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. I hope we all join you soon x

Still waiting to ov at the moment. Messed my temps up today as I had an awful dream last night and didn't go back to sleep till 6 am. Then I woke late, so was in a mad panic as my daughter was late for school so forgot to temp. I left my thermometer on my bedside table and forgot Isabella (my shih Tzu) was asleep on my bed. When I got back from the school I found my thermometer in pieces, she decided it looked like a good chew toy. 
It's been one of those days!
On a brighter note, I have 2 weeks off work and I've just heard back from my local hospital regarding a job interview yay! 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Reb S

Oh blimey, Kaelia - I hope your poor Shih tzu doesn't get mercury poisoining from chewing the thermometer!!! Naughty dog. Mine ate shit today, so there you go..!
Glowie - fingers crossed for bad cyst to b......r off. Tell it from me! :gun::grr::jo::growlmad: x


----------



## gaf70

Starting fertility accupuncture on Sunday morning. He wants to see me and OH together the first time becasue he likes to get to know the 'whole couple'. Quite looking forward to it now. Keep em crossed for me girls :D

Good evening all :flower:

Curious - what does fertility accupuncture involve and why does it think it can help?

Nothing much to report from me - CD 6 so pounced on OH for SWI just in case as no idea where I am cycle wise - hoping to be another 21 day cycle which means next few days could be time critical:wacko:

Thought the thermometer had broken as put in water to clean - seems should only be wiped as v. cheap one!! company sent me another one today but original is working so now I have spare for free!!

OH is out enjoying himself, monster child is in bed and I have large glass of wine and watching come dine with me - bliss :happydance:

gaf


----------



## Florida_Girl

Hi ladies,

I just caught up on the past couple of weeks I've been gone and wow what a lot is happening here! I needed a break after AF showed up; but I'm ready to rejoin the conversation now. 

I happened to be at a hospital today (I'm fine, it's part of my dietetic rotation work) and it was the hospital where I had my preconception counseling done so I popped in and explained that we're on our 9th cycle of TTC. I was referred to my OB/GYN who said it's time to see a reproductive endocrinologist. 

I'm on the fence about this... I feel one one hand that if my body won't get prego then perhaps there's a reason (my heart issues?) so I don't want to go this route... but on the other hand I so want to have a child so I'll do whatever it takes! 

I think DH and I will only be trying for a year (I don't want to be off my heart meds for too long) and that gives us another 4-5 months so I'm moving forward.

My question (yes, I have one LOL) is about what to expect from a reproductive endocrinologist and whether those of you who have used one think it is worth the emotional ride and expense.

Thanks for any feedback! :)


----------



## Kaelia67

Reb, I've already checked regarding the thermometer, its digital so no mercury luckily. As for the eating of shit mine also do it from time to time (especially the littles) They have been known to snackfrom the cat litter tray too. Totally gross!!


----------



## Mistyy

hi florida girl, gald you're feeling ready again :) Cant answer your Q i'm afraid, but i share your indicision (for different reasons) about how much intervention to accept. Good luck with your decision.

Gaf - i'm no expert obviously, but have read enough about accupuncture and fertility online to be quite optomistic about it all. (which is the main thing after all, lol) My VERY basic understanding of just one side of it is that it can help improve blood flow through the whole reproductive area and thus improve egg quality/stimulate folicles/improve linning of the womb re. implantation/regulate ovulation, ect. This is in conjunction with general relaxation and advice on herbs/vitamins from someone other than the GP for a change. I'm hoping he'll help my stiff neck and OH's dodgy back too!

Oh i also researched a bit last night and found out that *post ovulation* a good accupuncturist who specialises in fertility will put *no needles to the pelvic region* at all. Its mostly legs, toes and between the eyes !? Pelvic areas are stimulated only in the 1st half of your cycle.

Are you thinking of trying it gaf?

Hugs and best wishes to all ladies - its the weekend!


----------



## Kaelia67

Good evening all :)

Well I'm not 100% sure about this but I think I'm ovulating. It's strange as FF said I ov'd late last cycle although I had dotted crosshairs which meant it wasn't too sure. It also said I have a short luteal phrase of 8 days. Now if I am ov-ing right now then I'm sure that would make my cycle length and luteal phrase more "normal" wouldn't it. I'm on CD11 at the moment. I have had days of watery cm and today it's more like ewcm. A first for me!!
FF hasn't confirmed ov yet as I still need another high temp, hopefully tomorrow. We have been at it like bunnies for the last few days and my OH thinks his Birthdays and Christmas's have come at once. 
I think the reason for the last cycles mess could maybe be because I didn't track my temps at the early part of my cycle and I was also messing up a little due to my shift work during the early part of my temping. Hopefully this is the case, we shall see.

I've decided to experiment a little (I'm geeky like that) This cycle I am sticking with just the pre-natals (which appears to have been great for my cm this month) Next cycle I start the Vit B complex and I haven't decided what to do the cycle after. Maybe soy (depending on my ov situation) or maybe accupuncture, which seems like a better option. As the prenatals have done wonders for my cm I'm almost reluctant to stop taking them but they already have vit b in them... and folic acid and I really cba trying to figure out how to take them all together. The only downside with the pre-natals is constipation! Oh Boy, I have never been this bunged up in my life. I swear I will lose a stone when I finally go, gross but very true. 
I have eaten so much Tuna (in oil) and bloody all bran I'm sick of it. All bran looks like a birds nest soaked in milk, probs how it tastes too! These two foods are a sure fire way to get my system on the move normally and combined they are a definite all systems go! lol But alas my body is having none of it and is refusing to comply. The wait continues..

Gaf I have also heard fertility accupuncture is fantastic for ttc. It gets that blood flowing and stims follies and helps your eggys! 
If any of you ladies don't have the following Book then I recommend you get it, it's a ttc bible. It's called Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler. I have learnt so much about my body and cycle and would be lost without it. 

Anyhow I have probably bored you all to death with my wonderful bowel story lol I hope you all have a lovely relaxing weekend x


----------



## Reb S

Will have a look at that book, Kaelia, thanks! And don't worry about your bowels - nothing is sacrosanct on this thread, even first thing on a Sunday morning!


----------



## Miss_C

just a quickie when it comes to accupuncture I did have and have had needles in the pelvic region in what is called the child's palace or temple or something. Certainly seems to have had no ill effects with me, today's test line came up BEFORE the control line and remains way darker than the control line - woo hoo looking good thus far.

Yup NOTHING is sacrosanct in this room! Wait till we get started again on the period poos, my antics with the pre-seed and even Rebs "squirting"!!!!! This was also the birthplace of flaming snatches don't forget!!

Twinny where are you, is everything OK haven't seen you for a bit, are you lurking and just not posting?

Saw pic of baby pip earlier, he is one handsome chappie for sure!!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies well ,I had a bit of a temp rise today and still no af but bfn ,I did get a false positive on an early predictor test on Friday but not even a sniff of a line anywhere else ,also had really deep pains on the bottom right hand side of my back this morning ,really painful :shrug:Miss c ,really delighted for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gaf70

Miss C that is such good news :happydance: when pregnant with son line came up before control so that is excellent!

I suppose at the moment I am not going down the route of exploring alternative therapies as we have been so half hearted about sibling conception (maybe miscarriage last year mucked up the wanting another baby more than I realised) now we are charting and BD on a schedule as BOTH really want a baby now ....... I am hoping that maybe we can fall by year end so let's check in in May when I will be 42 and who knows what I will be doing to conceive!!!!

Just cooking dinner so enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies

gaf x


----------



## Nise

Great news MissC :happydance: :rofl: I remember the flaming snatches!

Gaf70, I hope you had more success with your dinner, I've just found out I'm trying to grill my roast dinner!!! :loopy: CD22 - maybe it's a sign coz if I was PG I would at least have something to blame it on :rofl:

Hope everyones having a good weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

So happy for you Miss C :happydance:

Loving the grilled roast dinner nise :D

Desperado - keeping everthing crossed

AFM - i had my accupuncture yesterday. Yes he said something about Baby's Temple or something - and using that point maybe next week. We spent over an hour going over health issues and our attitude to ttc. He asked things ranging from wether i sipped or slurped my drinks to the colour of my period and weather my OH's testicles shrunk much in the cold! lol

The treatment was needles in ankles. knees, wrists and one low down in the tum. He said that that was the only point he used after ov in the pelvic region. I swear i felt a little jolt deep inside and then a gentle 'popping' sensation, like pop-corn going off in there :-s He set light to the ones in my knees and burned herbs over my tummy. Felt lovely, smelt lovely - nearly laughed though. Halfway home i felt so sleepy and relaxed i nearly had to stop the car....felt calm and so peaceful all day.

The main thing for me was though was that somewhere in the converstaion he said casually " ...... when you're pregnant we'll keep an eye on that reaction to cold you have".

WHEN. not IF. 

I love him! :D

Going back next Saturday. OH is going to give it a go too in a couple of weeks.

Hugs to all, happy Monday xx


----------



## beetle

Hello ladies - long time no posting! 
Firstly CONGRATULATIONS Miss C!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sooo excited for you and keeping fingers and toes crossed that at last you will have a happy and healthy baby. You deserve it! 
Glowstar ... wow - how exciting to be having a boy! I love all the positive news as it really gives me hope that I can and will get pregnant again.

AFM, well finally AF showed and now my hormones have calmed down - no more screaming banshee moments! Thermometer has been dusted off, CBFM is out and its shagathon time!! No idea what is going to happen with my cycle so we'll see - have been having HIGH'S since last Friday so hopefully peaks soon. 

I too have been having acupuncture generally once pre ov, and once post ov and yes only in the pelvic area pre ov. Its really helped me with the stress over losing mum and the miscarriage and I always feel so much better afterwards. I can only afford twice a month but its money worth spending I feel! 

Good luck everyone who is in the 2WW - I'm not looking forward to that bit!


----------



## Kaelia67

Afternoon ladies

Mistyy, pleased to hear your accupuncture went well. Sounds so relaxing.
Miss C, glad you have a very positive line, sounds good!

Desperado, hope the hag stays away x

I'm actually in my 2ww lol. This cycle is an odd one. Currently 4dpo. FF confirmed ov at 9 dpo FF also thinks ad is due on Friday but there's no way. I'm never that early. Still dtd anyway just in case.
Hope all you lovely ladies are well x


----------



## Reb S

Hello all
Beetle, great to hear from you and so glad you are feeling better xxx
I gave up with the acupuncture - seeing as some of our problems are male factor I didn't understand her philosophy of not bothering to treat him whilst taking loadswonga from me..!
Anyway, glad it's helping you ladies!
Despie - sorry to see your chart is nosediving, fingers still crossed it leaps up tomorrow x
SPOOMIE!!! I see you looking at the thread! Write and say hello! x


----------



## beetle

.. yes, that's the problem with acupuncture - it costs money! I average £80 a month towards the cause. There is no way that I could get my OH to pay to have needles stuck into him however! Still, its way cheaper than IVF! I'm hoping to avoid going down that route if possible. We are giving it a few more months before making the BIG decision. Have you decided what you are going to do? (sorry I may have missed you post on that). Or are you focussing on the wedding! V. exciting about the dress! Bargain!! 
To take my mind off TTC I'm focussing my efforts on trying to get OH to take me on holiday! A little bit of winter sunshine will do us both good. Any suggestions for somewhere with sunshine in January but activity based??


----------



## Miss_C

I just remembered something else I did differently though I have no idea if it made a difference. I switched my pre-natal. I was taking Elevit but the Blackmore's Conceive Well Gold was on special so I bought that one instead and was doing it for 6 weeks prior. anyway just something else that may change things inside!

Accupuncture at the time I didn't feel anything but afterwards I definitely felt calmer and lighter a bit floaty. There were 2 spots on my ankle that when she took the needles out my whole leg would jump like I had been shocked, was really weird.

Twinny worried about you please say hi.

Beetle honey so glad to see you and that you sound like you are jumping back on board, you know we have all been there and do know how you feel. I couldn't actualy bd that first cycle back or so, the thought of ttc was giving me panic attacks and then when we finally did I was a basket case and sobbed the whole time.

Kaelia FFFFFFFFFF gives ya the shits hey - says O on a day you know aint right then it shfts it and then tells you the witch should be here when you know she aint and the damn thing tells you to test when you know you are out!!!!! Happy TWW!


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Twinny, checking out the thread every day or so, just nothing much to say. Anniversary of our last mc is drawing near and I feel very low, that in a year there has been no good news. I fear that my journey nears an end. Hope all is well with you x

Reb, I found myself wondering which of the cellists on Strictly was you on Sunday night :haha: x


----------



## Miss_C

Oh Twinny thank heavens there you are!! Hugs honey, we too said this was the end for us, with until the December cycle and then that was it - I pray and pray that we can complete this journey together.


----------



## Reb S

Oh wow, Spoomie - if I could get that gig it would pay a lot better than my job! Hee hee. I did do Top of the Pops once, and that AWFUL programme, The Word, a long time ago!


----------



## Reb S

Well, here's a ME post! You have been warned...
I finally got my results from the Lister. Not only is it seemingly impossible for me to have got pregnant (since I was 37 ish) I also have a hideous immune system which makes it much more likely that I would miscarry. If I do the IVF I will have to take, on top of the IVF meds; steroids, until 12 weeks; intralipil IV's x3; aspirin and injected heparin. Woo hoo.


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> Well, here's a ME post! You have been warned...
> I finally got my results from the Lister. Not only is it seemingly impossible for me to have got pregnant (since I was 37 ish) I also have a hideous immune system which makes it much more likely that I would miscarry. If I do the IVF I will have to take, on top of the IVF meds; steroids, until 12 weeks; intralipil IV's x3; aspirin and injected heparin. Woo hoo.

if you look in my thread talk to mon-and-Jon...she is doing the intralipids as well...pregnant now...doing well.

I did the steroids & heparin too...PITA but not a big deal really


----------



## Reb S

Thanks LL - I pm'd Mom and John already about the steroids - this was before I knew about all the other stuff - and it's good to know that the meds aren't too bad! I will go and stalk your early journal again - I haven't visited for a few days anyway so I'll come and say hi! x


----------



## Nise

Gosh Reb, that all sounds so complicated but I suppose on the bright side at least you know about this before you spend loads of money on IVF rather than finding out after. 

AFM - back to CD1. God it's like a big game of snakes and ladders - You have O'd take 12 steps forward. Aunt Flo has come to stay slide back to the start!!! 
ttc is going to be frustrating this cycle as we are knee deep in people over the next 2 weeks :brat:


----------



## Reb S

Snap, Nise - she got me today too! 2 days early, old cow. As to ttc - you'll just have to announce to all your friends - 'excuse me, dear friends, but I have to go shag. It's my fertile window!' x


----------



## beetle

Golly Reb that's a lot of pills!! Still at least you know the cause of not getting pregnant. Hopefully with an answer like that it makes your decision easier not harder. Fingers crossed for you. Sorry the old hag arrived early. She really does test ones sanity sometimes!
AFM shagathon over! Phew! Sadly though my OH has become worse than me on knowing where i am in the month, what my temp is doing etc etc and as a result any 'lurving' has gone out the window. I got the quote 'we are on a schedule' this morning! Couldn't believe it! Hmm - will be having words but was so shocked this morning that I couldn't find the words! Had really bad tummy pains last night so pretty sure I O'd last night. But I think I've blown it as I had pineapple for the last 2 days, as I love pineapple and remember someone saying it was good for fertility. Anyway I did some reading this morning and it appears it makes your ** hostile and you should take it only after you O'd to aid implantation. GRRRRR! I did wonder why my cervical fluid had upped and left the building. I really hope I haven't blown it. Any advice? It was just a slice of pineapple yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Well, here's a ME post! You have been warned...
> I finally got my results from the Lister. Not only is it seemingly impossible for me to have got pregnant (since I was 37 ish) I also have a hideous immune system which makes it much more likely that I would miscarry. If I do the IVF I will have to take, on top of the IVF meds; steroids, until 12 weeks; intralipil IV's x3; aspirin and injected heparin. Woo hoo.

I did the heparin and aspirin and now it's progesterone too ,really not too bad at all ,u get used to the jabs really quickly and if it's gonna work and get u a l.o it's def worth it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Snap, Nise - she got me today too! 2 days early, old cow. As to ttc - you'll just have to announce to all your friends - 'excuse me, dear friends, but I have to go shag. It's my fertile window!' x

Same here cd2 ,xxxxx


----------



## Reb S

Despie - you me and Nise are in sync!
Beetle - I'm sure 2 slices of pineapple are not a make or break situation...!!!!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi just saw this thread and thought id say hello i will be 43 in march i have a dd22 a ds 20 and a ds 9 never thought ttc would be so hard xx


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> hi just saw this thread and thought id say hello i will be 43 in march i have a dd22 a ds 20 and a ds 9 never thought ttc would be so hard xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Despie - you me and Nise are in sync!
> Beetle - I'm sure 2 slices of pineapple are not a make or break situation...!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Beetle ,def don't worry about two pieces of pineapple ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## future_numan

For those ladies who have gotten their BFP:thumbup:

I have started our own group in the pregnancy forums where we older can get together and share our journey

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/801772-35-granduates-we-finally-did.html#post14029643

I think that's the link..


----------



## Desperado167

future_numan said:


> For those ladies who have gotten their BFP:thumbup:
> 
> I have started our own group in the pregnancy forums where we older can get together and share our journey
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/801772-35-granduates-we-finally-did.html#post14029643
> 
> I think that's the link..

We hope to join u soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

:happydance: Nice to know I'm in good company and coz we're the right side of O here's to us :wine: cheers! and now we have a new thread to aspire to :thumbup:

Beetle, I would bet my bottom dollar that a couple of slices of pineapple will have no effect whatsoever. It's generally advised that vitamins etc that we may take usually take around 3 months to start taking effect. You're OH's comment is classic though :rofl: At least he is fully on board and committed, so don't be to harsh. 

AFM - well knocking back the grapefruit juice in prep for my secret ninja shagathon. Poxy house guests - I wouldn't mind but she's not even a friend, she's a client of OH's that has to come over from The Isle Wight and is to poor to get a hotel - I'll be glad when he finishes her album. Hmmm, maybe it's time we christened the studio after she's gone to bed - it's up the end of the garden, warm and cosy and has a good lock on the door!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

mrsp1969 said:


> hi just saw this thread and thought id say hello i will be 43 in march i have a dd22 a ds 20 and a ds 9 never thought ttc would be so hard xx

Welcome! It's hard all right, but this thread is proof that some of us have managed it x


----------



## beetle

Thanks for the sensible advice about the pineapple ladies! :dohh: Seriously this ttc milarkey is enough to do anyone's head in! Sounds like most of you are in pre-o status. well, I thought I had O'd due to the temp jump yesterday but this morning its gone back down again ... what's a girl to think?! (high on cbfm today - was peak for the last 2 days before). Had better leap on OH this evening just in case! :winkwink:: Maybe we can instigate some romance this time ... after all its Friday night and no work for OH tomorrow! I on the other hand am working - Saturday is a popular day for massages! Could do with one myself! Ho hum.:


----------



## mrsp1969

Reb S said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi just saw this thread and thought id say hello i will be 43 in march i have a dd22 a ds 20 and a ds 9 never thought ttc would be so hard xx
> 
> Welcome! It's hard all right, but this thread is proof that some of us have managed it xClick to expand...

hi thankyou my problem is i had the mirena coil removed 14 months ago after 8 years and since my cycles are anulvatory my af came yd cd 57 and took my 1st vitex yesterday im really pleased i found this thread thought i was all alone at my age xx


----------



## samiam

Okay. Just to break the silence and because I feel like I am losing it, I'll say it. I am really thinking that I am up the duff this cycle. OH and I saw one another for one really not-very-happy night last week at an airport hotel and I could swear that even during the mostly angry :sex:, I felt as if it was happening. Since then I've just felt mentally as if I was pregnant. I know that may sound crazy and maybe, given all of the stuff that's going on between OH and I (we're currently not talking) and the anniversary, maybe I'm just imagining it all. But I also have physical things. Crampy cervix, lots of white CM, deep strange cramps near the ovaries (I never get cramps). I'm sick-ish, hungry-ish, breaking out in acne like a teen, my boobs are huge and painful. Temps are elevated still. 8 or 9 dpo. To be honest, it's the constant cramp thing that is the weirdest part of it all. And the weird mental feeling that I am. The other things sometimes come when I'm approaching the hag's lair. 

I'm writing this all because I feel slightly wack-a-doodle even thinking that I could be duffed and just want to get it all off my chest. 

Anyway. I will probably test on TH morning so that I will know whether or not I can have wine with Thanksgiving dinner. 

Thanks for listening, ladies. Advice, as always, is welcome. Feel free to look at my chart and weigh in.


----------



## Desperado167

Sam ,everything sounds great Hun ,am staying really really hopeful for you ,sometimes the mad angry sex thing works the best for a bfp ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## greens

The acne is a positive sign I think :)


----------



## Reb S

Oooh, Sam, that would be hilarious! And brilliant! Keeping my fingers hugely crossed for you. Mad sex - maybe that's the answer...! x


----------



## Nise

Desperado167 said:


> Sam ,everything sounds great Hun ,am staying really really hopeful for you ,sometimes the mad angry sex thing works the best for a bfp ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:rofl: Right, I'm off to pick a fight! :grr:

Really really hope your gut instinct is bang on Sam. :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Sam it is so Ironic when things happen like that right? Well my daughter was conceived when I knew it would not work out with my husband at the time LOL...the ONE TIME we did not use protection and BLAM!

In your case it would be a wonderful thing so I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Miss_C

SAM!!!!!!!!!!!! I had severe cramps at 7dpo, and slightly milder but still there at 8 dpo. 9dpo saw that massive temp drop (not an implantation dip lol cos they don't exist) 10dpo the big temp jump and the squinter frer that you all could see. My boobs were super sore and I got spots all over my chin, massive amounts of creamy cm which I think I mentioned needed to put a pad on so much of it.

When did you O?

This sounds very very promising - but as we all say guard your heart


----------



## Miss_C

oh and the other weird/different thing, the ovary pain which was a bit like a twitching/tugging and it radiated out to my hip, hard to explain but I knew something was different.

Maybe this is someone stepping in and sending you your baby as evidence you and hubby can and will work this thing out. It's fucking hard this ttc business sorry for the swearing but it needs a strong word. Hubby and I now are arguing cos he won't get excited, I won't either but we need to be positive and he's hardly acknowledging it and just being the voice of doom and gloom and saying I don't how I am going to cope with you if this doesn't work - err derr that helps NOT!! Anywhoo digi is 3+ this morning so still looking on track.

Beetle as for the pineapple unless you ate the core - the yucky hard part in the middle then there is only a minute trace of the bromelian which is the harmful when pregnant part, this part though is excellent apparently for implantation but you need to eat the WHOLE core over 5 days after O. As for affecting the cm it is part of the girl sway diet but again you need quite large quantities to affect your cm. And as for the pineapple causing miscarriage rumours, it would need to be the equivalent of approx 7 pineapple cores in 24 hours to bring on any sort of contractions. So there ya go there's my research on pineapples


----------



## Desperado167

Nise said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sam ,everything sounds great Hun ,am staying really really hopeful for you ,sometimes the mad angry sex thing works the best for a bfp ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :rofl: Right, I'm off to pick a fight! :grr:
> 
> Really really hope your gut instinct is bang on Sam. :dust:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## samiam

I know, how ironic would it be? Sigh. Anyway, Miss C, I'm either 8 or 9 dpo (vag temps say 8, oral temps say 9). 

I'm not even sure I'd tell OH right away, given his lack of support for the anniversary. But who knows. . . I guess I will know when I know, right? 

Nise: "I'm going to go pick a fight". LOL!!


----------



## Reb S

Ha ha ha! Nise! I'm gonna beat up OH as he walks in the door tonight.


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Ha ha ha! Nise! I'm gonna beat up OH as he walks in the door tonight.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. I have been MIA for a bit. Been trying to focus on other things the last few months and take a breather from TTC until DH and I start trying again. It's been a tough year but still here, hoping that baby dust gets me soon.

Hope you lovely ladies are doing OK. Congrats to the BFPs and f'xd for all the rest of us. :flower:



Florida_Girl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My question (yes, I have one LOL) is about what to expect from a reproductive endocrinologist and whether those of you who have used one think it is worth the emotional ride and expense.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback! :)

Florida Girl, I just saw your post as I'm trying to catch up. An RE generally can do tests and evaluate you to get a better picture of your fertility issues and a plan for how to proceed to better your chances. I had a major work up - exams and blood tests to check out everything from my repro organs to possible issues with genetics. A really good RE is a great support system to have after you've been trying a while especially if you are in the lovely 40+ group. (And hey, I do otherwise love being in the fabulous 40s!)

So far most of my tests/visits and procedures have been covered by my fertility insurance so we - luckily - haven't had alot of expense so I can't speak to the expense vs. result but I do think seeing an RE has been a great thing for us both physically and emotionally. It helped me to understand my body and fertility in general alot more and to work through my issues and make educated decisions about our path forward. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Nise

Wow, miss C you could go on Mastermind with your specialist subject 'Pineapples and ttc'. :haha: Good info though, I never knew any of that. 

Sam - waiting with baited breath for that temp rise tomorrow. Got it all crossed, though should warn you I will be briefly uncrossing tomorrow :winkwink:

CD6 Pink grapefruit juice being drank by the gallon. No chart or sticks but my next bout of not really trying starts tomorrow. 

Hope everyone's week has got off to a good start. Am feeling a bit sorry for all the OH's though, they are gonna wonder what's in the water. :haha:


----------



## samiam

Ah--Nise. . . Make sure you pick a big fight first! Right? ;)


----------



## Reb S

....ghost town......


----------



## Miss_C

awesome song by The Specials Rebs!!!

Everyone must be off boinking!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## LLbean

it's the day before thanksgiving so I know I have been going non stop until just now...hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,no news ???:hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Only news I have is that in my home town of Dorchester, all the Mum's are about 25. I hate them all.


----------



## Reb S

Ouch!!! Sorry, appalling catastrophic apostrophe!


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> Only news I have is that in my home town of Dorchester, all the Mum's are about 25. I hate them all.

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah I know for a fact if I get a LO I will be called grandma :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Kaelia67

Hi Ladies! 

Well not much news here I'm afraid, waiting in limbo for the witch! 
I think I officially hate FF!! On CD 17 my chart went Triphasic and I got a little excited but 11dpo and 12dpo I tested and got BFNs! 
I know a tri chart doesn't mean anything really I was cluching at straws as usual. 

I've had no symptoms of AF or BFP since 11 DPO. FF thinks I'm late for AF going by my whacky luteal phrase from last month but I still figure that was an "off" cycle and I may be back to my regular 28 day one this month, which means AF is due in around 5 days or there abouts! Temps are still stupidly high and have been for 12 days now :/ 

I tested with a cheapy and then with a Frer and not a hint of a line, even when I squinted or held it by the light etc, It was so stark white it was laughing at me! lol

So yup limbo time! The joys!
Other news, I had my Interview at the Hospital and failed miserably, I was sooo nervous and I don't do so well in front of a panel. I pretty much knew it was game over about 5 mins into it. Ah well, shit happens :)

Today I have the worst pain around my right ovary area, it bloody hurts! No idea what it is, surely I'm not Ov'ing? Bah..just wish the witch would hurry her ass here as I just want to get on with next month. Bloody hag never shows when you want her to!

Well thats my not-so-great news lol

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well! Big hugs to you all x

P.S Just noticed my Ticker and it says 7dpo! FF says I'm 14 dpo as I ov'd early. I'm totally lost this cycle :(


----------



## LLbean

Sam? Any updates?


----------



## samiam

BFN and temps still climbing. I've had this cycle before. As they say, "it's deja vu all over again."

Anyway. Onward.


----------



## Nise

Oh Sam, how weird - I know we're not into implantation dips - but maybe that was one on 10dpo so a bfp wouldn't come up yet anyway! Just a theory - liking the uppage on the chart though. :hugs:

Well I don't really have much news either it's getting close to O time and we have house visitors arrived this evening and staying till Sunday. One of OH's clients not a friend as such, which really pissed me off - so angry bonking was easy. :hissy: Anyway, this morning was our last chance at dtd in peace so I told work I would be in late as I had to wait in for a delivery!!! Didn't tell them what the delivery was though :rofl:

Oh and Happy Thanksgiving to those of you from across the pond. Hope you're having fun and are all stuffed with yummy foods.


----------



## gaf70

Hi all

Not much to report from this end either I'm afraid. Charting has been interesting to say the least - FF thought I had ovulated a few days ago and then put in yesterdays temp and promptly changed it's mind. Hardly surprising as AF came about 3 this morning ho hum :cry:

This cycle has been 19 days, previous cycle managed 20 - I just don't think my cycles are long enough to actually conceive, however by charting I hope to have something concrete in my hand to show to GP. I am also using CBFM this cycle but have a feeling it only works on cycles that are at least 21 days - anybody know for sure?

Anyways DS has a decoration day at school so they are making all the Christmas decs so I envisage my little boy coming home sparkling in the light from all the glitter!

OH has got totally trashed the last 2 nights (starting crimbo season early methinks :nope:) and has been as sick as a dog this morning - absolutely no sympathy from me whatsoever!!!!!

Miss C - love seeing that you are edging towards 6 weeks you must be getting quietly excited now :happydance:

Hope every one else is doing ok

gaf


----------



## Reb S

Sam, FX xxx


----------



## Spoomie

https://ezinearticles.com/?What-Abo...44-When-I-Had-My-Beautiful-Daughter&id=137946

:hugs: to all x


----------



## beetle

Hello ladies - quick update - I'm 9dpo - spotting on 7dpo and v high temps - but been sick so that probably explained it! Today I've had massive drop (up in London so used different thermometer) - hopefully too early for AF! Feel fine now! Ah well - not getting excited just yet! Oh my OH has just had an offer accepted on a house in Farnham! So excited! It's down a farm lane with country views but 10 mins walk to the shops and restaurants! Perfecto! X


----------



## samiam

HEY. I have a faint line on the dollar store test! Super nervous. Headed out for a FRER and to my friend's house to get my camera back from her so I can post if there's anything to post. Please please don't be a false positive or a chemical. EEP.


----------



## LLbean

samiam said:


> HEY. I have a faint line on the dollar store test! Super nervous. Headed out for a FRER and to my friend's house to get my camera back from her so I can post if there's anything to post. Please please don't be a false positive or a chemical. EEP.

Sam if you took the pic with your phone you can always email it to yourself and then post it FXd!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

samiam said:


> HEY. I have a faint line on the dollar store test! Super nervous. Headed out for a FRER and to my friend's house to get my camera back from her so I can post if there's anything to post. Please please don't be a false positive or a chemical. EEP.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## Reb S

samiam said:


> HEY. I have a faint line on the dollar store test! Super nervous. Headed out for a FRER and to my friend's house to get my camera back from her so I can post if there's anything to post. Please please don't be a false positive or a chemical. EEP.

F..k me, Sam, my fingers are so crossed they hurt! xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Crossing it all for you dear Sam xxx


----------



## samiam

okay--nada on the FRER with SMU. But here's the pic of the dollar store one. Sorry it's such a crap pic. My phone takes horrid pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111127_084633.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Desperado167

samiam said:


> okay--nada on the FRER with SMU. But here's the pic of the dollar store one. Sorry it's such a crap pic. My phone takes horrid pics.

There's def s line there Hun ,:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

Line is there, but you are not late yet (I don't think) so it is early to test so hopefully will get a line on the FRER in a few days :D


----------



## Reb S

Wise words, Greens. Sam - use the Spoomie commandment - GUARD YOUR HEART!!! but hope like buggery! xxx

Beetle - great news re your house - it's not easy to find anything in the market at the moment, and it sounds perfect. We're just starting to look at areas but are hindered by OH wanting to leave his job! Here's hoping your dip is an implantation dip, not AF turning up x


----------



## Nise

Ooo Sam, everything crossed here for that faint line to turn into a raging red one. :hugs:

Thanks for posting that inspiring story Spoomie, gives us all something to aspire to. :happydance:

Beetle, the house sounds amazing no wonder you're excited. Sorry about the temp drop though, always a pisser, :hugs:

AFM - Well, not sure what to make of everything this cycle. dtd has been difficult to say the least but we have managed every other day since CD7 but I'm still not sure I've o'd yet! I've not been using sticks or monitor but because we've had company since Thursday I thought I might temp for the first half of this cycle just to know when O was over and stop the stress. It is usual for me to O on CD10 but I'm now on CD12 and I don't think it's happened yet. I've got watery CM and can feel tiny tinges in my leftie. I've been using Angus Castus for almost 3 months now as I was starting to get acne style breakouts and I read this was good for that - am now wondering it it might also be responsible for pushing O later, anyone know anything about this? :hugs:


----------



## beetle

Keeping everything crossed for you Sam! X


----------



## Butterfly67

Everything crossed here too Sam, do you know what dpo you are?

Nise, sorry I don't know about AC :shrug:


----------



## samiam

Butterfly67 said:


> Everything crossed here too Sam, do you know what dpo you are?
> 
> Nise, sorry I don't know about AC :shrug:

Butterfly, I'm 16 dpo and no sign of AF. My luteal phase is usually 15 days. I normally wake up on the 16th day and she's here. So that's something. . .


----------



## samiam

Nise said:


> Ooo Sam, everything crossed here for that faint line to turn into a raging red one. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for posting that inspiring story Spoomie, gives us all something to aspire to. :happydance:
> 
> Beetle, the house sounds amazing no wonder you're excited. Sorry about the temp drop though, always a pisser, :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Well, not sure what to make of everything this cycle. dtd has been difficult to say the least but we have managed every other day since CD7 but I'm still not sure I've o'd yet! I've not been using sticks or monitor but because we've had company since Thursday I thought I might temp for the first half of this cycle just to know when O was over and stop the stress. It is usual for me to O on CD10 but I'm now on CD12 and I don't think it's happened yet. I've got watery CM and can feel tiny tinges in my leftie. I've been using Angus Castus for almost 3 months now as I was starting to get acne style breakouts and I read this was good for that - am now wondering it it might also be responsible for pushing O later, anyone know anything about this? :hugs:

Yes, Vitex is supposed to make O a bit later, giving the huevo time to get healthy and big and strong.


----------



## Miss_C

can I please have a vent!!

I was participating in a thread on the over 35 ttc about alcohol whilst TTC and I am absolutely disgusted appalled and god damned fucking angry at some of the replies on there. The original poster asked if it was OK to drink whilst ttc and really anyone with any sense or even half a brain would know that it really isn't but the odd glass won't hurt, but when then odds are starting to stack against you you will do all you can to be as healthy as possible and minimise risks etc etc, yes there are sacrifices to be made but FFS surely not getting hammered on a weekend and quitting your 2 glasses of wine EVERY night is NOT putting your life on hold or too big a sacrifice for the reward at the end. REALLY!! Oh my gosh I am incensed about some of the posts in there. JUSTIFYING drinking etc. I have unsubscribed from it cos it just made me mad.


----------



## Reb S

Oooh Miss C, fiesty as ever! Don't get mad, get Ziggy! Keep growing that little bean for all of us x
Sam - I know it's early, but WHAT NEWS?!


----------



## Kaelia67

Ooh Sam, sounds promising. Keeping everything tightly crossed for you x

AFM nothing to report here, currently on cd2. Think we might try preeseed this month and a ovulation prediction microscope thingy :)

Good luck ladies x


----------



## samiam

Big temp drop this morning, so I am not bothering re-testing. :( I don't want to run the risk of getting a + and then getting the hag. I can't handle that right now. So time will tell. Either the hag will come or she won't.


----------



## Desperado167

samiam said:


> Big temp drop this morning, so I am not bothering re-testing. :( I don't want to run the risk of getting a + and then getting the hag. I can't handle that right now. So time will tell. Either the hag will come or she won't.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Bummer Sam, but you're still above the cover line so I'm keeping my cramped fingers crossed x


----------



## Spoomie

Dear Sam

I was so disappointed to see your chart this am, please God, it shoots up again tomorrow. You SOUND as though you are guarding your heart and are prepared for either outcome, I hope you are really ok. Sending you lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs: and praying for only good things

C x


----------



## samiam

Well, no sign of the hag whatsoever. Even after a three mile run, not a trace. I've even put my fingers up there to see what the cervix was like (too high to feel it) and nada. I dunno. There could be a wee chance. I guess if there's no hag tomorrow and temps are still above cover line, I will test. This waiting game is certainly not so much fun. 

Spoomie: I am fully prepared to get the hag. 100% ready. In fact, if she doesn't arrive and I do get a BFP, I shall fall over from shock. Not that the whole thing doesn't feel potentially disappointing, of course.


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Well, no sign of the hag whatsoever. Even after a three mile run, not a trace. I've even put my fingers up there to see what the cervix was like (too high to feel it) and nada. I dunno. There could be a wee chance. I guess if there's no hag tomorrow and temps are still above cover line, I will test. This waiting game is certainly not so much fun.
> 
> Spoomie: I am fully prepared to get the hag. 100% ready. In fact, if she doesn't arrive and I do get a BFP, I shall fall over from shock. Not that the whole thing doesn't feel potentially disappointing, of course.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

More fingers crossed here Sam. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

No hag yet. Weirder and weirder. Doc has called in an order for a blood test, so I'll let you know the verdict tomorrow afternoon when I get the call.


----------



## Reb S

On tenterhooks here...x


----------



## Desperado167

Sam ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

Okay. So I am pregnant, but the number is so low that it's not really looking that good. I'm on progesterone, but they weren't that hopeful and so I am preparing for the worst (again). Sheesh. And all of the stupid 17-yr olds around me that are falling pregnant left and right before they've even finished high school. It's just not fair. It really isn't.


----------



## Desperado167

samiam said:


> Okay. So I am pregnant, but the number is so low that it's not really looking that good. I'm on progesterone, but they weren't that hopeful and so I am preparing for the worst (again). Sheesh. And all of the stupid 17-yr olds around me that are falling pregnant left and right before they've even finished high school. It's just not fair. It really isn't.

Awk Hun ,is there no hope ?maybe it's just too early ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

Thanks your kind words, Despie, but I feel crampy and the number really is quite low, which is why the FRER didn't pick it up. We will test again on TH and see if it's doubling. I KNOW that you know how it goes. :(


----------



## Butterfly67

samiam said:


> Okay. So I am pregnant, but the number is so low that it's not really looking that good. I'm on progesterone, but they weren't that hopeful and so I am preparing for the worst (again). Sheesh. And all of the stupid 17-yr olds around me that are falling pregnant left and right before they've even finished high school. It's just not fair. It really isn't.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sam, I really hope this turns around for you


----------



## Desperado167

samiam said:


> Thanks your kind words, Despie, but I feel crampy and the number really is quite low, which is why the FRER didn't pick it up. We will test again on TH and see if it's doubling. I KNOW that you know how it goes. :(

Am still praying it works out for you ,I know How hard it is Hun and it really does suck ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oh Sam, I really, really hope this one gets in gear. Bloody hell, life is SO damn unfair. It's about time some of us round here had some luck. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Keep the faith and hope that it's just a slow-starter x


----------



## amommy

samiam, what is the number and could it be that maybe you had a late implant? Not trying to give false hope but there is always hope until its over..


----------



## Miss_C

I am with you amommy - not wanting to give false hope but after I read that article that talked about some not implanting until the day AF is due made so much sense with women who don't test positive until a week after AF is late etc. Come on little sambean stick stick stick.


----------



## Spoomie

Dear Sam, so so sorry to hear this, but praying that a miracle happens and your little one clings on and digs in (kind of like the last couple of miles of a marathon). There can't be a woman on this thread who doesn't think how unfair it is that the teenagers with all the gear and no idea get what they don't even want and we, on the other hand........ Be brave and know that we are all willing things to go right :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Nise

You know what Sam, I've thought about this long and hard but I am gonna say congratulations because just conceiving is a big achievement for most of us. I'm So sorry the news from your blood test wasn't exactly as good as we would all like it to be but I kind of like Miss C's theory, when it's put it like that it makes a lot of sense. So I am channeling positive vibes for some doubling action for you. Come on lil bean, you can do it. :hugs:


----------



## beetle

Sam I agree with all the girls on here - there is a chance the numbers could rise - so keeping fingers, toes crossed for you!

AFM anyone tell me what the he'll is going on with my chart? Never had spotting pre-AF before, (started light pink then brown) now gone - but two dips below coverline? Is my
Coverline wrong? Or is hag playing tricks on me? Low progesterone? Would welcome your wise words! Don't feel pregnant at all - just v concerned my
Cycle is up spout since miscarriage!


----------



## Butterfly67

Beetle I wonder if you actually O'd on cd14 and your cover line should be much lower then AF would be due today or tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

I'd go with Butterfly on that one, Beetle x


----------



## samiam

Beetle: My cycle took a month to rebound after my last loss. Feel free to check out my charts, but don't pay attention to the charts after the first MC, because that was a medical management train wreck. It should get itself back in gear after one round (or at least this is what I tell myself). 

AFM: The number was 22, which isn't so good, but maybe it will double. No hag, no bleeding. I am getting another test tomorrow morning, but won't be able to post on here until tomorrow night (teaching all day two hours away from here). Thanks for the congratulations! I am feeling strangely cheered about it all. And maybe the baby bean will surprise us all. The nurse did say that she's seen all kinds of strange miracles happen with wee babies. So there is still a chance, right? I think I will choose to be happy about it today. 

Thanks ladies. You are so lovely. :hugs:

P.S. We got Christmas emoticons and STILL no EGG emoticon? WTF?!


----------



## Butterfly67

Weeks of pregnancy 
after last menstrual period	Days after conception	Approximate hCG levels 

Week 3 7 0 to 5
Week 4 14 (next period due) 5 to 430

(not sure if that all lines up as I copied it) and am sure you have googled it too so I still have hope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

ETA no it doesn't line up but basically says hcg for week 4 can be 5 to 430


----------



## Desperado167

Sam wen u said low I thought u meant like less then ten but hey ho 22 is good ,please stick little bean ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

STICKY BEAN STICKY BEAN STICKY BEAN STICKY BEAN STICKY BEAN STICKY BEAN!!!!
Oi! YOU! Yes, YOU! SAM'S BEAN! STICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that is an order.
x


----------



## Kaelia67

Sam, just popped back on to see how you're doing. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!
22 is pretty good and as you know, we all vary. Sending tons of positive vibes and sticky glue x


----------



## beetle

Stickity stick Little bean of Sams!

Thanks for suggestions re my chart! The witch arrived today - feel much happier if I I'd on cd14 - although still not happy with the early spotting. Never had that before? Do you think I should take Agnus Castus? Think it's supposed to raise progesterone and lengthen LP?


----------



## samiam

beetle said:


> Stickity stick Little bean of Sams!
> 
> Thanks for suggestions re my chart! The witch arrived today - feel much happier if I I'd on cd14 - although still not happy with the early spotting. Never had that before? Do you think I should take Agnus Castus? Think it's supposed to raise progesterone and lengthen LP?

Well, I take the vitex and it has done good things for me, but I'd read up on it and see what the other ladies have to say. Mostly acupuncture is the thing that worked the best for me, I'd say.


----------



## Reb S

Blimey it's quiet on this thread again - everyone's just holding their breath for you, Sam....


----------



## Nise

Just popped in to see if there was any news.... :coffee:

AFM - Am feeling very sorry for myself as it would seem I'm having an annovulatory cycle this month :cry: I would be feeling very flat if I wasn't so bloody busy. :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

:coffee:


oh I am so desperate to bring out holly again - please please please let Sam be getting some good news - please please please.

Can I highly recommend never having to take your child to hospital when you are highly hormonal, I was a piggin' mess!!! Jake was a little trooper and the docs couldn't believe what a good little boy he was. Daddy took him in to be put to sleep there was no way I could do it. Good news is we know what has been causing his issues and we can now start to work on fixing them! Amazing how clear the pictures are that they take inside a lung!!


----------



## samiam

It's not good news.

Down to 16. It's just a matter of time. I hope it happens quickly. 

Thanks for all of the good cheer and well wishes, ladies. No Holly here.


----------



## LLbean

Sam...I'm sad for you :(


----------



## Desperado167

Sam ,:cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oh Sam, so so sorry loads of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kaelia67

Oh no Sam, totally gutted for you :( xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

:cry: I'm sorry Sam :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry Sam :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Sorry to hear your news Sam :(

Not been on here since introducing myself, mum died unexpectedly 3 weeks ago so a bit pre occupied.

On the slightly positive side I have posted on the PG test as done 3 IC with slight lines, waiting to test with FRER so hoping mum sending me some good luck !!


----------



## Butterfly67

booth19 said:


> Sorry to hear your news Sam :(
> 
> Not been on here since introducing myself, mum died unexpectedly 3 weeks ago so a bit pre occupied.
> 
> On the slightly positive side I have posted on the PG test as done 3 IC with slight lines, waiting to test with FRER so hoping mum sending me some good luck !!

Hi Booth, so sorry about your Mum :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: that is awful.

had a look at your tests and that certainly looks like a bfp. Hope indeed that your Mum is sending you some luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Just done FRER and 2 definite pink lines!!!!! Been here twice before so not getting too excited yet, AF due in next 2 days so waiting to see if get over that hurdle first?

On plus side it was first month I used CB digi ovulation monitor and seems to have worked !!


----------



## Butterfly67

booth19 said:


> Just done FRER and 2 definite pink lines!!!!! Been here twice before so not getting too excited yet, AF due in next 2 days so waiting to see if get over that hurdle first?
> 
> On plus side it was first month I used CB digi ovulation monitor and seems to have worked !!

Congrats booth, I really hope you get a sticky one this time :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## greens

Sorry to read your update Sam, I hope your next cycle arrives regularily for you


----------



## beetle

Gutted for you Sam - big hugs!

Booth - I'm so sorry to hear about your mum - my mum died in August so I can relate. I'm sure she is watching over you and will be delighted for you! Congratulations and lots of sticky thoughts! X


----------



## gaf70

Sam - sorry that your news isn't better :(

Again not much to report from me, CD8 and have started with CBFM so it will be interesting to see if there is any hormone fluctuation over the next couple of weeks. Still temping but do struggle to take temp at the same time each day - son is just not being reliable enough as an alarm clock!!

Hope everyone manages to have a nice weekend whatever the current circumstances....

GAF


----------



## Nise

Oh Sam, I am so disappointed to read your news - what a shitty journey this is huh. :hugs:

Booth, so sorry to read about your mum, I wish you much strength at such a sad time and hope with all my heart that she is helping your little one through. Congratulations. :hugs:

Hope everybody has good weekends. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Booth - you must be in a weird place right now x Hoping your bean is a good sticky one and sorry to hear about your Mum. 

AFM, in the 2ww, but not counting...
Oooh, bizarre - one of my friends is in a photo in an ad for an orchestra at the top of the page today!


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow it is quiet around here.

Sam, been thinking about you and hope you are OK :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## doshima

Hi, I'll turn 40 in May, just got my BPN today with my 1st ivf :(. Am thinking of tying again. Not told DH about the BFN yet.it so funny, everything went well, they got 18 eggs and 12 fertilized, 4 was transfered and yet nothing!!! its discouraging and i really dont know if to try it again. Wat do you think sweet ladies?


----------



## Butterfly67

doshima said:


> Hi, I'll turn 40 in May, just got my BPN today with my 1st ivf :(. Am thinking of tying again. Not told DH about the BFN yet.it so funny, everything went well, they got 18 eggs and 12 fertilized, 4 was transfered and yet nothing!!! its discouraging and i really dont know if to try it again. Wat do you think sweet ladies?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: doshima, so sorry you got a bfn with the IVf. They do say that it usually takes a few cycles to get a bfp and it sounds like you had a great response to the meds (although I have never heard of anyone having 4 put back). :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Doshima - sorry to hear you got a bfn on your ivf journey - that must be really hard, not just emotionally but financially too. If monies not a problem though, I'd go again - even the young ones often get a bfn from the first round of IVF. Sounds like your eggs and stuff are good. Whatever you decide I wish you all the best.

AFM - to bloody busy to even know who I am at the mo! Chart still very erratic so not really bothering to hope. 

Hope everyone else is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hello all,
Sorry, been busy! Doshima - sorry about your BFN; give yourself a while to recover before you decide what to do next. You never know, if neither of you have any underlying issues, you may just get pregnant naturally, it can happen!


----------



## beetle

Hello all - it's very quiet on here! 
Doshima I'm so sorry to hear your news that the Ivf wasn't successful. I agree with the others - give yourself some time and if you have the budget do try again. Maybe combine next attempt with acupuncture.

AFM manically busy at Xmas fairs selling my products! Knackering but great fun! Bd fun starts this weekend! Hope I'll have enough energy! X


----------



## Butterfly67

What do you sell beetle? :flower:


----------



## Kaelia67

Hi all hope you are all well.

Still waiting for FF to confirm ov. I had a wonky af that lasted for a whole 24 hours, heavy. Then spotting for a few days. 
Then my bbt was high during and after af so confusing, still things are looking better and I'm having ov pain and cm tinged a brown colour. We are going to try our best to get an Xmas bfp :) 

Oddly enough this is the first time in my life I have ever had ov spotting, taking this as a good sign.

I gave the Mr a bollocking this morning about keeping his phone in his front pockets all the time. Fried sperm much? To which he replied well I might have fried sperm but your eggs have zimmer frames, don't expect to ov any time soon, its gonna take that egg a while to shift! 
I did see the funny side of it luckily, crazy man. Sometimes the mood does need lightening as this crap every month starts to grind.

Fingers crossed for us all...Sam your in my thoughts x Off now to do some chrimbo shopping. Bah humbug :)


----------



## Miss_C

just popping in to see if we can roll holly out for you yet booth?!!

Waves to everyone else, scan Friday so will let you all know how we go then.


----------



## booth19

Not made a Dr appointment yet, definitley positive (4 1/2 weeks) but miscarried last 2 times at 9 weeks so holding out until then. Have everything crossed but will let you all know.

Wishing everyone else luck and hope December a good month x


----------



## Reb S

Ooh, good luck for scan, Miss C;
Booth, fingers crossed for your sticky bean! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Fingers crossed for both of you ladies :hug:


----------



## Kaelia67

Keeping my fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck for Friday Miss C :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Good luck for Friday Miss C :thumbup::hugs:

Omg glowie u are 24 weeks ,wow ,so chuffed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I know!!!! I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> I know!!!! I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:

Thanks Hun ,me too ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gaf70

Hi All

Good luck for Friday Miss C - everything crossed :flower:

I think I should be OV soon, as I type the boobs are tingling. CBFM had me peaking yesterday and today so just for the sheer hell of it I did a digi ov test this afternoon but no smiley face - not sure which is the more accurate as they are both Clearblue :wacko:

Anyway I have decided to put some serious effort into finding some sort of part time job as I am losing the will to live with housework and can't risk mooching around shops as I just spend money on crap!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok

GAF


----------



## Miss_C

I don't know what to say - trans vag ultrasound in his office - can't find anything on the screen, then he says it may be the fibroid, then he finds other black areas which indicate possible endometriosis which when I had HSG done showed no signs of so he says that can't be it, then he says they can't all be gestational sacs, then he says this one probably is but there is no baby in it that I can see. I really can't tell I am very confused with what is going on in here. Sends me for urgent quantative betas, if result is positive today will draw more blood Monday but I am now going back for a "proper" ultrasound at 3pm. Just did a digital and it cam up instantly with pregnant 3+ hence why I am still having symptoms.

But I don't think the news is going to be good. At 7plus weeks he should have been able to see something for certain on his little machine, he even detetcs HB's at 6 weeks, but he says there is the chance we just need better equipment to see it.

So I guess we now wait and hope for so much more than a miracle.


----------



## Reb S

Fingers crossed, Miss C I do hope Ziggy's in there...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Have everything crossed for you, hope it's just his machine x


----------



## Miss_C

well what a day!! We arrive at Qld medical imaging and I am quite literally crapping myself, the constipation of 4 days was poking it's head out but couldn't go cos I had to hold my pee and you definitely can't do a no2 without no1 happening! I was terrified. Dion and I hardly dared breathe let alone speak. We got called in and we told the guy what the morning had held and so he entered all the details LMP how long it lasted etc etc. Found my fibroid now a whopping 30mm from 10mm in June (they do grow in pregnancy), then he found the gestational sac, showed me it on the screen and it was definitely not showing any signs of life, he measured it to be 7w5d which was spot on then said we need to go to trans vaginal for a clear picture cos this fibroid is causing issues from trans abdominal, massive amounts of "noise" on the screen.

So off I go to empty my bladder and evacuate the reindeer droppings 3 days worth boy that was such a relief and I sat there on the toilet trying not to scream I felt like my heart was going to burst and my head was pounding, still an empty sac no baby, no little ziggy heartbeat.

Hop back on the bed, "chaperone" comes in we sign all the relevant forms and in it goes and away we go. He digs around for a while and then says I can see what we and the doctor couldn't see anything there we are right behind the fibroid, I said what can you see and he turned the screen and said there's a baby and can you see that flicker that's the heartbeat. I think I came over all religious cos I know I yelled out quite loudly OH GOD!! And then fell in a jibbering shaking heap and the sonographer had to ask me to hold my breath and not move as he still couldn't get clear pics or measurements.

He struggled to get a clear pic but the bit that he did he "thinks" was about 7.1mm which is 6w3d so those measurements are just a little bit behind but nothing of concern he said. Heartbeat of 153 is perfect.

The report was then phoned through to Dr Kasan who will get my quantative bloods tomorrow and I will probably go for a further blood draw Mon/Tue and a follow up scan in another couple of weeks assuming number are still going up and not down.

Fuck me dead this child is going to be the death of me! I don't think I have ever had a day that has gone from such lows to such highs. I cannot stop crying which is exacerbated by damn hormones!!


----------



## truly_blessed

I can breath now!!!! That's the best news Miss_C. We need Holly out very soon, she's been absent far too long. x


----------



## booth19

Great News xx


----------



## Desperado167

Miss c ,after reading your 
Post I feel like I was there with u holding my breath,holy shit wot a relief :happydance::happydance::happydance:I could just scream from the roof tops for you ,am really happy ,dreams can come true :hugs:,come on little baby grow and get strong for mama ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yey Miss C!!!!!!


----------



## Reb S

PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yee haaa!!!!! x


----------



## Glowstar

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## gaf70

Wow fantasic news x


----------



## maryanne67

:xmas12: Congratulations miss_c what an emotional ride , fx`d for blood results ,heres hoping a h&h 9 months :xmas12:


----------



## Nise

Jeez Miss C - I just held my breath through the whole of that last report - what a day! Am so relieved it had a happy ending. :happydance:

Kaelia - PMSL at you and your OH with fried sperm and eggs with zimmer frames, could make a funny little animation film. :rofl:

Booth - Congratulations, fab news. I know it's hard when you've had previous MC's but keep the faith. :hugs:

Glowie - 24 weeks!!! Fantastic. :xmas8:

AFM - fully expecting the witch to rock up any day now. Sorry I've been a bit awol but work is keeping me extremely busy - I've been filming one show while planning another! At least the filming one ended today. The other one starts filming on Wed and they'll be no let up till Christmas Eve when I shall probably literally collapse into a gibbering heap after I've done the Christmas food shopping!. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey O Reilly Miss_C, just came to catch up and had to hold my breath for a bit but phew, that is great news! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Just popped in for a moment.

Sam - there are no words.

Glowie - Looking good!

Miss C - you go, girl!

Picture of my two little ones and a holiday card. Don't click if you find babies too painful right now.

Spoiler
https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/me%20for%20posting/picture9.png https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/me%20for%20posting/holidaycard1.png


----------



## beetle

Miss C - phew big relief and congrats - hope everything goes well from now onwards - you so deserve it! Xx


----------



## Reb S

Morning all, hoping you had a good weekend! 
I'm late...stupid AF is staying away just to tantalize me. Sadly I have no hope left so I'm just twiddling my thumbs till she turns up and waiting to talk to OH about IVF again...
Does anyone else TTC no. 1 find this time of year REALLY hard? 
Anyway, furbaby has his head on my lap as it's time for walkies - he's even whining! Must go 
x


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah, just want that nice family Xmas with my own LO :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Ciar that's adorable!!! :kiss:


----------



## Reb S

Ciardfksdjflkdsjfldsffar - GORGEOUS! Thanks so much for putting it on spoiler - that's very considerate of you, but I had to peek and so glad I did! x


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies x

Still lurking - still sending good vibes to all.

Help please.

WHY did i do it? I am kicking myself right now. 10 days past ov and i've just gone and done a FRER ... neg of course :(

I shouldnt have done it. I promised myself back in the summer to never test before AF is due ever again as it brings me down so to see the neg result. But i felt very boyant this morning - and very nauseas! Boobs are agony. Remembered the test in my bedside drawer and thought yeah ... do it. If its neg its neg. I'll be fine with it.

Well i'm not fine :cry:.

My question is this: 

*I'm 10DPO
*It was not done with the first wee of the day (only squeezed out a little bit in a glass and had to dip the test)
*It was a FRER test

What are my chances of it being wrong? sigh. I understand FR is the holly grail of tests and they're accurate from less than 10 seconds after even thinking about conceiving. Grrrrr.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Misty ,it's still early days I would retest tomorrow morning with fmu good luck lovely ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy I'll be honest with you about my opinion - I believe there should be a very faint line at 10dpo - *however* - if you only squeezed out a bit and it wasn't fmu then I would imagine that would come up negative so yes, either don't test again til AF, or test in a couple of days :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Aw thank you girls. 

Y'know what? I just looked at my chart (been avoiding FF apart from ov week this cycle - to try and chill a bit ironicly, ... then i go and do what i did this morning :dohh:) and I'm 12DPO today not 10. Soooo - yeah, looks like it probably IS a neg.

Thank you for the baby dust Desp, and yes Butterfly i would have thought there'd be a little line at 10. 

I still feel realy sicky but my head feels really hot so i'm thinking illness rather than baby :cry: I'll not test again. I'm due on Thurdsay ish anyway...

On a lighter note my weekly accu sessions are still going on. OH and i have each had something cured since we've been going. Boring ache and pain stuff. The interesting thing is though, after months of ov'ing on CD17, this cycle (the first while having accu) i've ov'd at CD14 and the guy is saying thats par for the course with the treatment he's giving. 

Interesting ......

What will happen next month i wonder? I'll be gobsmaked if i ov on CD14 again.

More love and best best wishes to all xxx Such good vibes here. I feel a little brighter now.


----------



## Desperado167

Misty def keep up the accu .i have heard so many success stories from it and still keeping all fixed for you for Thursday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Mistyy - :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG I have just read the best news, absolutely unbelievable. Let's see who is next to spot it .... unless the good lady herself makes an appearance. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Desperado167

Wot is it we def need some good news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

oh it's worth waiting for believe me, I'm not going to steal her thunder, she's waited far too long for this moment. I just stumbled across it on here. You will all be stoked, I promise. x


----------



## maryanne67

oh boy will be some BIG CONGRATULATIONS when she comes announcing on here just done some tracking and your right truly_blessed am so so pleased for her and at this time :xmas6: hope she comes on soon


----------



## Miss_C

OMG do I get to drag holly out?!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Way to go!!! Waiting to see her stick!!!! Woooooo hoooooo!!!!


----------



## Reb S

who the f..k is it?!!!


----------



## LLbean

LOL!!!!


----------



## Reb S

PM me, LLBean - I've got to go to bed but am in too much suspense!


OOH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW , FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Hehehehe glad you did your research ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Dammit who is it and where the F is she?!


----------



## LLbean

Hahaha Butterfly... Get creative.... How could you find out... Hmmmm.... Perhaps other people's posts? Could they have seen and said something in that thread? Maybe? Perhaps? Hmmmm? ;) I'd tell you if it was me... Sadly still waiting. But vary happy for all BFPs so I for one love to congratulate people (hint hint)


----------



## Nise

I'm here! I've been dying to get on all day but only had a quick chance to up date my journal in between meetings. Anyway, yeah. Got the shock of my life this morning. Don't really know what possessed me to test but I did and this is what I got.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0707.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Butterfly67

Unfortunately am on my phone so difficult to investigate as my broadband is mot working! :grr:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay! Woohoo nise! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay! Woohoo nise! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now you know hehehe


----------



## LLbean

Nise said:


> I'm here! I've been dying to get on all day but only had a quick chance to up date my journal in between meetings. Anyway, yeah. Got the shock of my life this morning. Don't really know what possessed me to test but I did and this is what I got.

:happydance::flower::baby::happydance:


----------



## Miss_C

NISE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## maryanne67

Miss_C said:


> NISE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

second that CONGRATULATIONS NISE :happydance:


----------



## Reb S

maryanne67 said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> NISE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> second that CONGRATULATIONS NISE :happydance:Click to expand...

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bellamamma

Oh my gosh NISE! That is just the best news I've heard all year!!! So happy for you, well deserved!!!! Stickiness your way!


----------



## truly_blessed

thank f*ck for that!! I was bursting there :holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## bellamamma

truly_blessed said:


> thank f*ck for that!! I was bursting there :holly: :holly: :holly:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## gaf70

Wow what brilliant news - it certainly gives us over 40's real hope that there is a chance we can get pregnant :happydance: :happydance:

Update from me - was really surprised to receive a letter from GP asking to make appointment with nurse to go over basic details as he is processing fertility referral so semi take back whinging about said GP at beginning of November!!!

My charts don't appear to be consistent so maybe you ladies may be able to shed some light as to whether this is normal or not :shrug:

According to CBFM I had highs on CD11/12, Peaks on CD 13/14, High on CD15 and Low on CD16. FF has me ovulating on CD15 so now I am 5DPO. With my erratic cycles this months readings just seem too textbook perfect...

Here is my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f779a/

Hope you all have fantastic days

GAF x


----------



## Mistyy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you Nise. It does give us hope :happydance::happydance:



I started spotting this morning, Grrrr, so the FRER was correct Dammit! Onwards and upwards ....


----------



## Reb S

Gaf - I'm not the expert around here, but I found the peak on the CBFM to be a better indicator of O than my temps. I'd say you O'd earlier than 15...

Mistyy - Welcome to the next month x


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for NISE!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you :hugs::hugs:

Gaf - I would say CD12 for OV but youe other cycle looks annov :shrug: personally if you are not doing already I would switch to vaginal temping, will give you a much clearer easier to read chart :winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Nise!

Pip x


----------



## Nise

Thanks so much for all the lovely thoughts ladies. I'm still a bit gob smacked. :hugs:


----------



## booth19

Congratulations :) :) : ) : )


----------



## Kaelia67

Hello Ladies and huge congratulations Nise, so happy for you :flower:

Sadly my news is not so great :cry:
As some of you know my DD is expecting her first baby, all seemed to be going well until just over a week ago when she went for her dating scan.
They diagnosed the baby with Fetal Hydrops, in my daughters case the hydrops was severe and is generalized. The lungs, heart, brain abdomen and spine of the baby are surrounded by fluid.

We tried to keep our hopes up but she had an appointment to see a fetal medicine doctor last Monday and opted to have a CVS test done as they needed to know what was causing the Hydrops. The results came back on Weds and they told her the baby has Down Syndrome, we tried to stay positive as DS is not an issue for her and awaited a further appointment on Friday. It was then confirmed that the baby has fluid in the lungs, in the heart cavity and brain and will die in utero. They said the baby will have severe brain damage too.. We also found out she is having a little girl :cry: 
My DD asked what the babies chances were if she did manage to carry full term..but as the Hydrops is so severe it is putting pressure on the vital organs and they feel the baby has zero chance of making it to term, if by some miracle it did, it would die within hours of birth.

We all haven't stopped crying, my daughter and her partner are distraught and I wish I could take away their pain. She is currently continuing with the pregnancy and will make a decision today. Please keep them both in your thoughts and prayers.

AFM. The news has had an impact on us TTC, for now we are taking some time off to support my DD and partner. We feel it would be incredibly unfair and selfish to continue at present. 
I will be stalking this board and hoping all you lovely ladies get your BFPs and sticky beans, hopefully, I will join you one day in the future :)
Keeping FX for you all.
Hugs
Kae x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

Sorry to read about your daughter's situation. It will be a tough time for her and her partner (and family to). Each of us are different in how we might handle that situation. The difficulty might be prolonging the decision in the hope that things might change or just be deffering the final grief to a later date in the journey. Perhaps the consultant will be able to give facts that will help them make any decision that they feel they need. It's about being in a place that you can rest with and accept going forward.


----------



## Nise

Kaelia, I'm so very sorry to hear of the heartbreaking news your DD is having to come to terms with, I can't begin to imagine how she is feeling and I wish you all much strength during this difficult time.

AFM - well, you've probably heard that I started bleeding on Friday, so my bfp happiness was short lived. I bled all day Friday, I would say medium flow and then very light thru Saturday and nothing at all today - so not sure what I should do about that. I saw my doctor last week to register, but she is away till after Christmas so it was a locum. Will call the surgery tomorrow. 

Thanks for all your kind messages in my journal. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Kaelia and Nise

You are both much in my thoughts and prayers. Life is so so hard sometimes and I feel for you both xxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kaelia67

Nise I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. Please do go get a check up. I really hope in your case that it's decidual bleeding. 2 days sounds very odd. Keeping you in my thoughts.

My DD has informed me that she and her OH have decided to have a medical termination. She gave it much thought and discussed it with her consultant and fetal medicines doctors, I totally respect her decision,all hope had been taken away from her.
Thanks for your concern ladies x


----------



## Reb S

Kaelia, I'm so sad for your DD and you over this Christmas. I am sure she has made the right decision and I hope she is at peace over it. Much love to you all.
Nise, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. We all know stories of people who bled through 1st tri, so there is still hope. xxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all who are going through heartbreak on this difficult journey. If only we could all have happy endings.


----------



## gaf70

Nise and Kaelia - thinking of you both.

I always do think that the journey to get a baby in your arms is nothing short of miraculous and we have to hope we all get another chance to achieve it........

Gaf x


----------



## Butterfly67

Nise and Kaelia :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beetle

Oh my goodness, I've just been catching up. Kaelia, my thoughts are with you, your daughter and your whole family at this seemingly impossible difficult time. :hugs:

Nise, talk about highs then lows. Like everyone else here's hoping that the two day bleed wasn't any more serious, it does seem odd that it was only 2 days so there is definitely hope! Fingers and toes crossed!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Miss C...looking forward to hearing from you on your scan!!! :D


----------



## Miss_C

We got a live wire here, measuring 28mm with a hb of 167bpm. Ziggy was wriggling and bouncing all over the place so much so it took ages for correct measurements etc waiting for a moment of still!!

Nise honey there are no words I know just know we are all thinking of you. Is it certain it's all over and wasn't an IB?

Kaelia my heart goes out to you and your daughter and your whole family too. I firmly believe the correct decision has been made. Life is hard enough without putting a little one through the traumas of lifelong complications and illnesses etc etc. I have friends with a down baby who is now 16 years old and has 25 surgeries under his belt to date. They have had to sell everything and move from the country to the city to be closer to the hospital and their elder daughter has had a back seat nearly all her life. Of course we all love him but should the hard decisions have been made earlier this poor boy would not have lived this life/existence.

Booth how are you travelling?

Spoomie my twin my lovely you are in my heart everyday and hope that you join me soon, as do I all of you maybe we can get some New Year bfp's.

May Santa deliver some extra special baby dust to you all. Thank you all for 2011 it has been a very rough ride on so many levels and you have all gotten me through it thus far.


----------



## Reb S

Great news, Miss C. Wish Ziggy a happy Christmas! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely to hear your good news miss c :happydance::happydance:


----------



## beetle

Fab news Miss C! You've been through the mill this year and so deserve this happiness!


----------



## Kaelia67

Wonderful news Miss C, So happy to hear Ziggy doing so well and thanks for your kind words x

My little grand-daughter was born sleeping yesterday afternoon. My daughter and partner spent several hours with her. The hospital are taking pics of her and a print of her little footprints. They are making a memory box for my DD to collect at her next appointment. They gave her the little angel blanket the baby was wrapped in to take home with her. They have been wonderful and so supportive. This has been a tough ride for both DD and her OH but the support they recieved has been excellent. 

Thank you all so much for your concern and I hope 2012 is a better year for us all xx


----------



## booth19

Kaelia, my thought are with you and all your family at this difficult time xx

Miss C - just bumping along, have decided against early scan this time, had early scan at 7 weeks last time and found all not right so had to wait another week to find the bad news and eventually lost at 9 weeks. We have therfore decided to wait for dating scan at hopefully 12 weeks and then got for NT testing. Only another 5 weeks to go!!!

Wishing everyone a happy healthy Christmas and hope we all get the gift we wish for in 2012xx


----------



## Reb S

Kaelia, I'm so sorry for your DD's loss. It sounds as though the hospital have been wonderful and I hope that you all have peace over CHristmas x
Booth - keeping my fingers crossed for your next five weeks x

AFM - ANOTHER of my college friends got pregnant immediately without any fuss. Life is just not fair and the sooner I recognise that, the easier it will be. Sorry for the lack of Christmas sentiment, I just seem to get more angry about it all at the moment. My baby should be 7 months old this Christmas - not easy. Oh well, have lovely H2B and young hound. Sorry for me post. xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, always thinking about you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Kaelia, I'm so sorry for your DD's loss. It sounds as though the hospital have been wonderful and I hope that you all have peace over CHristmas x
> Booth - keeping my fingers crossed for your next five weeks x
> 
> AFM - ANOTHER of my college friends got pregnant immediately without any fuss. Life is just not fair and the sooner I recognise that, the easier it will be. Sorry for the lack of Christmas sentiment, I just seem to get more angry about it all at the moment. My baby should be 7 months old this Christmas - not easy. Oh well, have lovely H2B and young hound. Sorry for me post. xxx

Bless you my dear friend. Certain aspects of life are cr*p. I only commented to DH this afternoon how different life would be if we had an excitable 3 year old and a 6 month old baby too. I'd be loving it that I was too exhausted to speak! I'm sure that i sound dammed ungrateful, I;m really not, because I am so so blessed by my beautiful 3 year old DS, but that doesn't take the pain away. Life is cruel and we will never forget our lost babies. Thinking of you this Christmas and praying for good things for you in 2012 xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hello Spoomie!!! Nice to have you back, we miss you! Sorry I was gloomy yesterday - an old schoolfriend giving birth and an old college friend getting BFP was a bit much over Christmas! Never mind, happy Christmas everyone! Our dog is bouncing around with his new toy wagging his tail so life is not so bad!
Hoping everyone has a very happy holiday and a BFP from Santa! x


----------



## Nise

Miss C, thank you for your kind message and I am absolutely delighted to hear you had a fantastic scan day, sounds like your little Ziggy Bean is full of beans! 

AFM - well, it is all over. The Midwife rang on Friday to book me in - she told me take another test which I did yesterday, definitely over!. Not really feeling the Christmas cheer at the mo but trying to take some comfort in the fact I can still conceive and hope its still not to late.

Wishing you all a merry Christmas and may all your dreams come true in 2012. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Dear Nise, so sad to hear your confirmation but thinking of you and as you say - you CAN do it.
Happy Christmas, one and all xxx


----------



## Garnet

Hello Ladies,
I'm back! We made it to almost 18 weeks but the baby had Trisomy 18 and brain didn't develop so we had a D& E done and it was a week before Christmas. I am at a loss as what to do. I don't know if I should end this baby journey or continue one more time...I am kinda afraid too since having 2 MC then this happen. I will also be turning in January 44 so I'm kinda freaking out...


----------



## Miss_C

Oh Garnet I am so so very sorry for you, that is just devastating news. We have our NT scan next week and I am crapping myself. Did your Nuchal show any indicators that this would happen or is it something that won't show until later. I am sorry for asking the questions and please don't worry about answering if you don't want to talk about I will totally understand. It is my biggest fear right now, having tried fr so long and hard to get pregnant to have to end it all is just unbearable. As for your trying again, when you are ready you will know the answer. Maybe do something now in preparation for an affirmative like taking CoQ10. Again hugs darling and I am so sorry, hormones I know but I have tears running down my face as I type this.


----------



## pip7890

Garnet I am so sorry for your loss. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'm back! We made it to almost 18 weeks but the baby had Trisomy 18 and brain didn't develop so we had a D& E done and it was a week before Christmas. I am at a loss as what to do. I don't know if I should end this baby journey or continue one more time...I am kinda afraid too since having 2 MC then this happen. I will also be turning in January 44 so I'm kinda freaking out...

Only u will know the answer huni to that question ,I am Also 44 and have had my fair amount of losses but I do believe in my heart that I will hold a little one again ,:hugs:Again I am so very sorry for your loss ,it's just so hard ,I carried my l.o to 19 weeks and had to give birth and my heart was broke but the sheer will and determination to have another baby has always pushed me on ,love and prayers for you and your oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just want to send hugs to all you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For those who are waiting for BFPs I hope you get a sticky one in 2012, for those what have theirs I wish you a H&H 9 months and pray that they are sticky ones. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I believe I am out for this month so I am done, this was indeed the last month for me. It feels somewhat sad to think that I will never have any children or grandchildren but I guess I just have to move on and accept what is. I will still be around on a few threads but need to cut it down to only a couple so that I can keep up with things as I will not be on so much from the new year.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oh no, Garnet, I am so so upset for you. So sorry my dear, I don't know what to say. My heart is broken for you xxxxxx
Butterfly, please stick around for the support. We've treasured yours on this difficult journey and I hugely respect your decision to move on - I wish I was able to do the same. xxxxxxx
Garnet - in my thoughts and my heart, you and your OH x


----------



## Garnet

Miss_C said:


> Oh Garnet I am so so very sorry for you, that is just devastating news. We have our NT scan next week and I am crapping myself. Did your Nuchal show any indicators that this would happen or is it something that won't show until later. I am sorry for asking the questions and please don't worry about answering if you don't want to talk about I will totally understand. It is my biggest fear right now, having tried fr so long and hard to get pregnant to have to end it all is just unbearable. As for your trying again, when you are ready you will know the answer. Maybe do something now in preparation for an affirmative like taking CoQ10. Again hugs darling and I am so sorry, hormones I know but I have tears running down my face as I type this.

Miss C: The first indication was when we did the triple screening blood test! It indicated that I was 1/10 in having trisomy 18 and we weren't really worried about it because it was only at that time 10% chance and I had other friends who came up 1/6 for Trisomy 21 so my husband said we should not worry about it. Well we went on to 16 weeks and there were two markers that the Doctor was concerned about Brain had major cyst on it and hands were clenched.. So that afternoon I had a Amnio done and it came back two days with a prelimary indicating the my baby boy Taylor had T18. We did another scan and it definaetly was not developing so we went ahead and made the decision to do a D&E. I know it is worrisome to those who are older but this was a fluke and there are other who a 40++ who go on to have healthy babies....Think postive and it will be okay!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nise

Garnet, I'm so very very sorry to read your news. Such a difficult decision for you and your OH to make and so bloody unfair. My heart goes out to you and I wish you both much strength. I agree with the others, you will know in time what to do. :hugs: 

Butterfly, I'm sorry to hear that you may be leaving us but I hope that you'll be back with a bfp - another statistic for the over 40's who thought they couldn't get pg coz they were to old! I love it that we are next to teenagers in unplanned pregnancy category. :hugs:

Miss C I will be thinking of you and hoping with all my might your scan news is good. You certainly deserve it.

AFM - well, I'm not ready to give up yet - so onwards and upwards. Here's to it girls. :hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Garnet and Nise, sorry to hear your news.

Butterfly, I hope you find peace in your decision.

Miss C, fingers crossed for all good news.

You ladies are the only reason I even log into this website anymore, to be honest. I am hoping and praying for you all to reach your desired destinations and may you all find what you are looking for.

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nise ,I am so happy to hear u are carrying on. Good luck to you sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Bf ,will always have u in my thoughts and prayers and hope u can still come to see us or your situation changes ,u are a lovely lady and if prayers and wishing from us could give u a baby u would have had one already ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Dear Garnet, so so sorry to hear your devestating news, my heart goes out to you and your darling little one. Your pain must be immense and I pray you find the strength to go on, whatever path you decide to take on this arduous and difficult journey. Sending you much love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## mumoffive

Hello :)
Garnet, so sorry for your loss. It must have been so difficult for you and your family. Nise, sorry to hear about your miscarriage. For those that dont know me, i started this thread ages ago and so happy people have kept it going. When you are 40 plus, you need all the support from those similar in age. Want to wish everyone goodluck in 2012 and beyond. Please remember that i had my baby at 43 and concieved naturally, so it can be done. She is now 7 months and i treasure every second with her. x


----------



## Nise

Hey MO5 - how lovely to see a post from you and how gorgeous is your little girlie. Good luck to you to in 2012 may you and yours have many happy years ahead. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

What a lovely Pic, mum of - six, isn't it?! It's so nice to see our founder returning!


----------



## mumoffive

ha ha..yeh it is mum of six!!!!!! Although my first three have all flown the nest!!! Goodluck to everyone and i hope you have a fantastic night to welcome the new year in. As you can imagine lol...after a day in my house, i will be sleeping!!


----------



## pip7890

Happy New Year. I truly hope 2012 brings you your heart's desires.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Pip! Happy New Year to all and may this year be FILLED with BFP's - and babies! x


----------



## Desperado167

Happy new years ladies ,heal the past ,live the present and dream the future ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Happy New Year everyone, hope 2012 finds everyone healthy and happy :)


----------



## Nise

HAPPY NEW YEAR may this be the year of the golden girls and a 40 something baby boom!:hugs:


----------



## gaf70

Wishing everybody a Happy 2012 and fingers crossed for us all!!!


----------



## Kaelia67

Happy New Year ladies!!! I hope all your wishes and dreams become a reality :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

RIGHT! Enough of the New Year's wishes - let's get those BFP's rolling! Come on, girls!


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> RIGHT! Enough of the New Year's wishes - let's get those BFP's rolling! Come on, girls!

:rofl: Can't wait to see who gets the first bfp of 2012. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

The first of many! 
Well, I have an announcement, but it's not a BFP - it's that my garden is full of shit. Yes, the sewers exploded yesterday in a ridiculous rainstorm and my neighbours poo is now all over my lawn. I love my life.
Wishing everybody a better day than mine!!! x


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> The first of many!
> Well, I have an announcement, but it's not a BFP - it's that my garden is full of shit. Yes, the sewers exploded yesterday in a ridiculous rainstorm and my neighbours poo is now all over my lawn. I love my life.
> Wishing everybody a better day than mine!!! x

O crap ,yuk !:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

gross, poor you Reb, I'd be asking him to come and retrieve it.


----------



## gaf70

urgh - that sounds awful, will look dreadful and don't even want to think about the smell :wacko:

Well I had my appointment with nurse today to start fertility referral rolling. She was checking progesterone level, rubella status etc and I was also being tested for clamydia which has never been done before - that wasn't nice at all and if I had known i was dropping my knickers the downstairs department would have been tidied up (I am so glad I shower in the morning and not a night :winkwink:) I have discovered I am not as tall as I thought I was subsequently I am fatter than I knew I was and I am 'obese' yuck, yuck, yuck. This is an added incentive to shift the weight.

She confirmed that my PCT draws the line at 37 so being 41 no hope of NHS treatment it will all have to be private so we need to think really carefully to what extent we are prepared to go to. In the first instance I just want to find out why my body is producing silly cycles, am I entering menopause early etc and then let us see what happens. Will sit down with OH over the next day or so and talk money and see what we are prepared to spend on our quest for a baby.

If anybody can let me know roughly what they have spent privately and what is actually covered that would be great. I believe that we come under a sub clinic of the bourne hall clinic at Cambridge (where first IVF baby was conceived). Looking on their website I am aware it can run into thousands and thousands....

So 2 weeks time back to docs to talk over results.

Hope you are all doing ok!!


----------



## Reb S

Hi Gaf,
I'm sorry about your news - but no surprises. 37 is a bit harsh, tho...
I hate to tell you what I've spent already as it's probably not applicable to you. I had my tests done also at Bourne Hall sub clinic and they were about £450; I then had two consultations, both about £150 ish...then I had a series of tests for auto-immune issues as I had reason to suspect problems there - that was ££££££££££'s - almost £1,000 and did indeed uncover many underlying problems that will require both drugs and £££££££'s if we IVF. The IVF/ICSI is probably about £5,000 all in (drugs, scans, consults etc.) Don't let this put you off, however - you can borrow the money, it's worth it and yours will probably be considerably cheaper - we had to have extra tests and would need ICSI, therefore very expensive.
I hope your results come back ok and good luck x


----------



## Reb S

Come on, Ladies - BFP's please! It ain't gonna be me, I can feel dear Auntie Floanna creeping up already x


----------



## Reb S

Well, Aunt Flo hasn't arrived, but last night I dreamt I was pregnant..! LOL


----------



## beetle

Hello ladies! Happy new year to you all! Wow - Reb what a shitty (ahem) start to the new year. Ugh. Hope you've got it all cleared up now. Maybe your dream will come true - don't they say pregnancy dreams are a sign?! 
Gaf, Im in exactly the same boat as you ... I think you have to plan to spend £5000 -£7000 and hope that it comes in cheaper. As Reb says, you can borrow the money and what price to you put on a baby? 
AFM I'm concentrating on first getting my cycle back into some sort of normality as its been up the spout since my last MC. Last cycle I managed to get the LP sorted and temp dropped/hag arrived 14dpo so thanks to agnus castus. However I'm still spotting - last month at 9, 10 and 12 dpo. I think I may have low progesterone but not had this tested. So this month I'm trying 100mg Vitamin B complex until Ov, plus have stopped agnus castus but this month am trying the australian bush remedy 'She Oak' as that is supposed to a) balance hormones but b) work really well on negative conception vibes. Oh yes and acupuncture in first and 2nd half of cycle. Cant really do any more than that. The master plan is to start IVF in April if we aren't pregnant by then. We are due to move house end of January so that's all very exciting too!

Wishing everyone a happy, successful 2012 and may all our dreams come true! xx


----------



## gaf70

ooooh beetle - I am on the she oak as well as my friend is into all that sort of thing!!! I am a bit concerned asI am now on CD 15 and nothing to report on CBFM and temps are up and down.

So.... nothing to report at the moment grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Well, Aunt Flo hasn't arrived, but last night I dreamt I was pregnant..! LOL

Please God, a miracle baby for Reb, and may her dream come true - literally!!! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Reb ,keeping all my hopes for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I started the she oak this month and o on day 16 the earliest ever in my life ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Hope you get that lovely surprise Reb!!!


----------



## Garnet

Reb S said:


> Well, Aunt Flo hasn't arrived, but last night I dreamt I was pregnant..! LOL

It would be wonderful if that happen for you! :flower::flower:


----------



## Nise

Ooo Good luck Reb, got it all crossed for you. I had a dream where I saw a babies face about a week before my doomed bfp. I have to confess it was a bit freaky as it looked like one of those 3D scans! Hope your dream is a sign and as for the temps well mine were up and down like a yoyo to the point I was convinced it was an anovulation cycle! Just goes to show. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Aw, you're all so sweet! I'm going to hate to have to disappoint you when dear old Auntie arrives tonight/tomorrow morning! x


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Aw, you're all so sweet! I'm going to hate to have to disappoint you when dear old Auntie arrives tonight/tomorrow morning! x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

'lo Flo. Sorry, guys x


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> 'lo Flo. Sorry, guys x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hugs: sorry Reb...maybe it is next cycle and the dream was a "heads up" for you :D


----------



## Reb S

How's it going LL? What's the countdown to egg retrieval?


----------



## LLbean

well I go in Tuesday for my Estradiol & Ultrasound check and then continue daily until the 14th I believe and then they tell me when to do the trigger...eeekkkkksssss! If all stays on schedule it may be on the 16th ...lets see what happens


----------



## Reb S

Wow, it's so quick! I wish my suggested protocol was like that - would make it much more likely we'd give it a go. All the best, LL, we need your BFP!!!


----------



## Nise

Reb - sorry hun what a crock of crapness. :hugs:

LL - good luck, very exciting, scary but still exciting. :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm just waiting to start the next cycle really... it feels like forever. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Nise, you're amazing the way you bounce back x


----------



## Nise

Thanks Reb. Tbh there's not much else you can do really. I'm not religious in the slightest - the opposite really but I do like to think that conception is the start of a little soul trying to get through, sometimes they make it first time and sometimes it takes a few attempts but hopefully they'll get there in the end. Silly maybe but I find it comforting. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nise said:


> Thanks Reb. Tbh there's not much else you can do really. I'm not religious in the slightest - the opposite really but I do like to think that conception is the start of a little soul trying to get through, sometimes they make it first time and sometimes it takes a few attempts but hopefully they'll get there in the end. Silly maybe but I find it comforting. :hugs:

That's beautiful Hun and a sweet way to look at it ,def not silly ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

that's lovely Nise. I read this book a long time ago, not sure if anyone else has read it and it is a bit of a chick lit book but it does kind of relate to what you're saying and I love it. You need to stick with it though for the ending.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brightest-Star-Sky-Marian-Keyes/dp/0718149866


----------



## Nise

Awe, Truly I fully intend to. Look at you in the last box, I still remember your bfp! - not long to go now :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Truly - good tip as I just finished my book (The Help by Kathyryn Stockett, highly recommend) woo-hoo baby Ava any day now! x


----------



## Reb S

HellOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Anybody out there? Is this a dead thread? Come on, girls, let's get us some gossip going!


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> HellOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Anybody out there? Is this a dead thread? Come on, girls, let's get us some gossip going!

https://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i28/KimM_album/Emoticons/gossip.gif


----------



## pdmcd17

hello ladies its nice to see familar faces still on. 
i had a meltdown after my bday and couldnt do it anymore we just did ntnp. I really wanted a bfp for my 40th.

We do finally have some answers i found out i have pcos and was put on metformin. I do have a bunch of smaller cysts in one ovary and a 4 cm folicular in the other. If the metformin works to shrink the larger one i can go on metformin in march.


----------



## pip7890

Hi pd! I'm so glad you have got some answers. I've got everything crossed for you. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Mistyy

Hellooooooooooooooooooo! 

I'm still here. 

Lurk, lurk.

My DP proposed on Xmas night :D So there's some nice news. I said yes and we're aiming at Spring time this year. 

My AF is two days late today but i'm not getting excited because ..... well ..... i'm just not. I dont want to get my hopes up basicly. I could come on any minute and i probably will. And then i'll crash. sigh.

Love and hugs and Happy New Year to all of you lovelies xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :haha:

Looks like I might be back in for this month :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I'm still here.
> 
> Lurk, lurk.
> 
> My DP proposed on Xmas night :D So there's some nice news. I said yes and we're aiming at Spring time this year.
> 
> My AF is two days late today but i'm not getting excited because ..... well ..... i'm just not. I dont want to get my hopes up basicly. I could come on any minute and i probably will. And then i'll crash. sigh.
> 
> Love and hugs and Happy New Year to all of you lovelies xxxxxx

Ooh congrats Mistyy, that is lovely news :happydance::happydance:

And :test: :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oooh! You're all still here! Thank goodness.
Mistyy - don't worry about not getting your hopes up - I've got them up for you! Fingers crossed and also huge congratulations. Don't do what OH and I did, get engaged and then leave it - we're now arguing more than we've ever argued and I'm beginning to wonder why the hell he put a ring on my finger...glum.
Butterfly - how nice!!! I read your blog - that's an AMAZING best friend you have - wow. Fingers crossed for them too.
pdmcd - great that you have some explanations - I'm sure it helps to know WHY things haven't happened. FX that the PCOS gets under control.
Pip - hi!!! Haven't looked at your journal for ages, hope things are going well with new baby xx


----------



## pip7890

Hi Reb. You've not missed much! Life is so busy but I'm not complaining. I know how lucky I am. Btw, I got a proposal on my birthday! We've not set a date yet. I'm still in shock that he asked. 

Pip x


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you girls :hugs:

Congratulations PIP - more lovely news :D

REB - thats very sad to hear that you're arguing alot. Could you orgainise a little break away together to start fresh so to speak? 
We've had our ups and downs and i never in my wildest dreams thought my DP would propose because he's always been upfront about being quite anti mariage. I feel a little ashamed to admit that when i fell preg last year i hoped he'd propose - although i'm divorced i love the idea of marriage (to the right man) then when i lost baby i thought - well thats it then, he def wont marry me now :( How pathetic! But there you go. So ... i'm dead chuffed actually. Another admission i have to make is that i've been secretly worrying he'd leave me after our loss. That he would be so broody he'd off and find someone else (younger) to have them with. I never told him i felt like this. Too ashamed. So :Ds all round now anyway.

Wow - where did all that come from - sorry, lol.

Butterfly - i'm glad you're still here hun.

Can i ask where you all have you're journals/blogs? Am i being dim and its on this site?

I just cant test. If and when i come on i'll be gutted but ok. If i take a test and its neg i'll have a melt down. Daft isnt it?

Love and hugs x


----------



## Reb S

Mistyy - that's not daft at all! I always think it's better NOT to test. I understand all your ups and downs with relationships and babies - I never thought he'd leave me because we couldn't get pregnant - my trouble has always been persuading him to have one! For us it's almost the opposite - I think horribly there might be a bit in me that's not forgiven him for his crappy spermies and not ever doing anything about it (lifestyle, exercise - even vitamins would help a bit) Sometimes I'm a horrible person. But right now he's not making an effort about anything in our relationship - job troubles. Boo hoo. ME me me, sorry! 
Mistyy, I'm very excited - 2 days late....eeeekkk!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy I think that is a common thought that if someone does not get pg then the OH will leave and find a younger woman as I have heard a few ladies say that but I think maybe we underestimate them sometimes :hugs::hugs:

I have my blog on blogger but I set it up before I came on here regularly so in hindsight I would have had it on here as it would be easier for people to keep track of it and comment :flower:


----------



## Nise

Oh how lovely to have some nice news in here.

Congratulations on your engagements Pip and Misty. :happydance:

Misty, I'm keeping it all crossed for you too. Like you I refuse to test until I'm almost sure, not that that happens much :rofl:

Reb, I'm sorry you're having lots of arguments with your OH, hope you can work through them. I've been with my OH for over 20 years and we have our ups and downs, mostly it's good though and we've always got through. Usually it's because we're both quite busy & creative people and tend to get carried away with whatever projects we're working on - Ltttc doesn't really help the situation much either but I just can't imagine my life without him. :hugs:

Pdmcd - Great that you've got some answers - was there any talk of Clomid for you, that's often used for ladies suffering pcos, maybe trying it for 3 months might help - just an idea and I'm sure you've already thought of it. :hugs:

AFM - just waiting for this long cycle to end - if my LP stays the same AF should be flying in in the next couple of days making this my longest cycle to date! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Pip and Mistyy - congrats on your engagements :hugs:

Reb - :hugs: I think men just don't feel the sense of urgency that we do and that in itself causes friction :nope: Hope you are OK :hugs:

Nise - :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats in the engagements ladies!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats on the engagements (pip my second time congratulating you lol)

Nise my dr said he will put me on clomid once the large cyst shrink as he worried the clomid could affect it. I am on metformin for 3 months to regulate things out and hopefuly help me loose wieght.

me and my DP have joined weight watchers im down 13 lbs so far and weight loss does help. we have also returned to the gym and me to running

Im hoping it helps.


----------



## Reb S

pmcd -13 lbs already - wow!! that's fab!
All these engagements - this year will be the year of the over 40s weddings, whether or not there are BFP's and that'll be something to celebrate.
OH and I have had a great evening - our last argument was about him coming out to hear me play tonight, or watching TV- he came out and we had a great time! We never used to argue - maybe sometimes it's a good thing?!?
Night all, Mistyy, F's still X'd for you!
Pip - are you getting any sleep?! Or are you still up at this silly time of night?!
x
Sorry I was in such a grump this morning ;) x


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys

I haven't posted for a while. I am 46 in a week's time! :wacko:

Well, have seen a private FS, lovely guy. My FSH good and OH has some abnormal form sperm. He has put me on 50mg Clomid for 4 months, if nothing happens, we will be going down the ICSI route.

But so much to think about, how much...we will have to borrow....here or the UK? Depends on waiting lists and I do keep hearing wonderful things about Serum in Greece. Oh how everyone thinks getting pregnant is the most natural thing in the world....hey ho!!! :awww:

Hugs to everyone! xx


----------



## pdmcd17

So im actually kind of excited today I have been on the metformin for almost 1 month now and it may be working

TMI warning -but last night when in the bathroom i wiped and notice EWCM so i decided to check and yes i had true EWCM i have never really had this before in the past year. We definately BD but it is an improvement to have it and know i may really ovulate this month. 

I love the thought of all the weddings me and DP have been talking about it and im hoping to get a ring in the near future and i think it'd be nice to have an oct wedding on our 3 yr anniversary which luckily falls on a sat this year. (but well see what actually happens)


----------



## booth19

Hi all, still lurking around this forum checking how everyone is doing, can't quite get courage up to go to pg forum until had first scan. Nearly at 10 weeks now and having lost the last 2 at 9 weeks beginning to relax a little!!! First appointment next week so hopefully have update.

Great to see the engagements, wishing you all the best.

Wishing you all a BFP in 2012 :)


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies x

Well, party hats and streamers back in the cupboard i'm afraid for now. Thank you so much for all the finger crossing. Its the first time i've been late in 8 months ttc :roll:

Came on like a train this morning while doing the packed lunches. Not that the sandwhich making is significant in any way - just setting the scene .....

Feel ok about it actually. Need to work out now whether i really was late or i got my ov date wrong by 3 days. I'm never late usually. Oh well - onward and upward.

Reb, i'm glad you and your OH had a nice evening together :)

Thank you for everyone's congrats. Never thought i'd be a bride again <feel about 17, wish i looked it> emoticon. lol

Best of luck and great vibes to all, as always xxx


----------



## Nise

Sorry Misty, think I'm right behind you - a little bit of spotting tonight and I can feel the walls of my womb beginning to crumble - pretty sure it will be CD1 Again tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Nise said:


> Sorry Misty, think I'm right behind you - a little bit of spotting tonight and I can feel the walls of my womb beginning to crumble - pretty sure it will be CD1 Again tomorrow. :hugs:

urgh, - what a description, Nise! 
Mistyy, Nise, :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Keep your fingers crossed for other things today, ladies - OH said last night how much he hates his job and I said I missed him - he's not really all here at the moment - he said 'I miss me too, I'm going to talk to the recruiter tomorrow' !!!!! Here's hoping he actually does it - it's a shite job and it's taking the life out of him. Will keep you updated...
x


----------



## Mistyy

<crosses fingers for Reb> :hugs: Hope this is the start of a lovely romantic year for you both. Keep us posted.

Nise - :( Poo. More :hugs: I'm CD2 today. Veeery heavy this time here. 

Heavenly - fingers crossed for you too :)

PDMC - Yay for EWM! (the things we get excited about!)

Everyone else <waves> and ((hugs))

I have a sad and tricky thing going on - got to get this off my chest - any thoughts ladies? i'll try and keep it brief: 

When i lost baby last April i stared chatting on a support forum and made 3 good friends, K, L & E. All of us in our late 30s/early 40s, all lost babies in the same month. All of us joined FF. K happened to live near me and we meet for coffee often, L and E live miles away. We did all 4 meet up once in the summer. Was fun! Within 2 months K and L got preg again. E decided she was too jealous to chat with them any more and would then only talk to me. I could see how she felt, as with a 'closed' group of 4 women bound together by ttc the pressure does mount up. The worry about being last and left behind .... L sort of wandered off, didnt hear from her any more. E would email me every day. I still meet K for coffee.

Then 3 months ago E fell preg. (So I was the one who was last! eek. Was tough at first but i'm ok). K still preg, and i was keeping her posted about E! E would still only talk to me. Struggling with depression - even though preg. Emailing me every day and i was trying to support her (while trying not to be envious).

Then just b4 xmas E lost her baby at 4 months AGAIN :( We kept chatting every day by email over xmas. She's been very down since then of course, i've done my best to support her. I havnt mentioned my cycle AT ALL this month out of mindfulness of her situation, but i think she checks my chart on FF still. Suddenly she stopped emailing. About the time my chart started to look hopefull coincidently .... I texted her to see if she was ok and she sent me one brief text to say yeah, she'll email soon. And thats been that. Nothing. Just waiting to see if she contacts me now i've put AF on my chart :(

I feel for her but am hurt that she would just drop me like this.

Anyway sorry for that great ramble. Cant talk to many people in RL about this situation as its all so bound up in how it feels to be ttc for ages. K is lovely but has distanced herself from E and says dont worry about it :wacko:

Arrrrrggggghhhh. And breath.

xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Just quietly stalking here and throwing out baby dust and hugs to everyone that needs them.

Misty what a shitty thing for someone to do. I see so many people who get bitter and twisted during the whole ttc journey and it is so disappointing, at a tiem when women should be super supportive of each other it becomes all competitive and spiteful and jealousy reigns. I can honestly say hand on heart I have been thrilled and delighted for ebeyone here and IRL that have gotten BFP's even those that have been one shot wonders (my best friend included!!) Yes it has hurt but wouldn't you rather people you care about NOT truly understand your pain and remain in the naivete and oblivion that long term ttc and miscarriage rips from you. Grrr just makes me so angry.

Anywhoo big squishy hugs to you all, spoomie my darling twin you have been so quiet here hope all is well with you.


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - how nice to see you - Ziggy is cooking nicely!!! 
Mistyy - sounds like E is just really struggling with the whole thing. I guess you just respond if she e-mails, but don't get too bound up in it in case she goes off at you when you get your BFP...yes, it's going to come!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Just quietly stalking here and throwing out baby dust and hugs to everyone that needs them.
> 
> Misty what a shitty thing for someone to do. I see so many people who get bitter and twisted during the whole ttc journey and it is so disappointing, at a tiem when women should be super supportive of each other it becomes all competitive and spiteful and jealousy reigns. I can honestly say hand on heart I have been thrilled and delighted for ebeyone here and IRL that have gotten BFP's even those that have been one shot wonders (my best friend included!!) Yes it has hurt but wouldn't you rather people you care about NOT truly understand your pain and remain in the naivete and oblivion that long term ttc and miscarriage rips from you. Grrr just makes me so angry.
> 
> Anywhoo big squishy hugs to you all, spoomie my darling twin you have been so quiet here hope all is well with you.

My darling Twinny, how wonderful that you have made it past our dreadful 12 week bond. May you and Ziggy go from strength to strength xxx


----------



## Nise

Reb - good luck to you and your OH, fingers crossed he not only talks to the recruiter but the recruiter actually finds something he can enjoy and have more of a home life with you. :hugs:

Misty - I'm sorry your friend has gone quiet on you, I suspect she is in a very dark place, to loose at 4 months must be very very tough. You've been a great friend to all of them which must have been pretty tough for you at times so be proud of yourself and don't loose any sleep over it all - you are obviously the bigger and nicer person in all this and it will come back round for you, just maybe not from the people you should be able to expect it from. Just stay being you. :hugs:

Miss C - Lovely to get a post from you, It's great to see you and the Zigster doing so well. :hugs:

AFM - Well, dear old Aunty Flow arrived in her full glory yesterday morning. So CD2. 

Hope you're all having lovely weekends. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies ,miss c ,wow your 13 weeks ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Nise - you're so wise. What nice words for Mistyy. Sorry the old hag got you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Just wanted to thank you for your wise words about E, girls :hugs: How lovely of you. 

Nise - you're so right. Loosing at 4 months is bloody awful. Its what bound me and E together, to share that experience and then try to help each other through it. Now she's had to go through it _again_, i cant imagine how that feels :( I'll just give her the space she needs and see what happens. 

Sorry to hear AF has rocked up at yours too Nise. Hopefully she'll be leaving mine tomorrow, i hope she's good to you while she's there and leaves quickly. 

Reb - bless you. I nearly got teary when you said about a BFP. I dont know these days - i just dont.

<waves> to MissC. 13 weeks already! Wow! Sooo exciting :D

Anyway, hope you all had good weekends. 

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Reb S

Well, I've had a good weekend but ended it up by feeling a bit crappy. I've got a sinus infection, a boil (YUK!) and feel like poo! Antibiotics are making me feel bad, I'm knackered, coughing, and aching plus I have a big leg from the boil. HOW DISGUSTING!!! So much for the FS thinking my immune system is over-active, it's blooming well up the spout!
Anyway - anyone got anything to post to cheer me up?!


----------



## Miss_C

Hey Rebs can you get something called magnoplasm - it's a paste that you stick on spots and boils and it acts as a poultice and draws out the yucky stuff. When I was pregnant with Jake I got 2 on my wanny!!! One half of my wanny looked like a giant willy!!!! I was on anti biotics both times and soooooooooo much pain but as soon as I used the magnoplasm it burst within about 6 hours or so. Lesson learned from that was when pregnant grow a massive bush!! So keep that flaming torch away from me!!

Sorry you feel so crap honey, sinus infections are the pits.

AFM hoping that my dear darling wonderful (say it enough times and I will believe it) 3 year old will let me watch the red carpets at the Globes!!! DP went back to work today and I got woken with a poke in the eye and where's daddy and he has asked me about 698 times so far this morning when's daddy coming home - nothing like feeling loved hey!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb feel better

Lots of bd the past week, but on a more exciting note we just got an amazing deal on a kingdown pillow top plush matteress it has over 1300 coils. I can't wait to try it out

Hope everyone else had a great weekend afm off to a hockey game


----------



## Kaelia67

Hello ladies, still lurking :) 

I'm currently off work with the flu, can't sleep, nose dripping like a bloody tap so decided to drop in and see how you're all doing.

My DD hasn't been too good and was rushed into hospital yesterday with a heavy bleed. I'm fuming that they didn't do a D&C weeks ago, she's had nothing but problems since losing the baby in Dec.
They have finally done the D&C tonight so I hope this is the end of this nightmare for her, she's been through so much.

AFM, nothing new, still ntnp. Af due anytime but expect her a little late due to this damn flu....well I'm gonna try and get some sleep, I'm weighted down by my dogs, OH is snoring and I'm a snotty mess...lol
Best wishes everyone.
Kae x


----------



## Reb S

Blimey, poor Kaelia - I'm sorry you've got the flu - it sucks, doesn't it?! And that they messed up with your DD. At least she's finally had what she needs, poor girl, lots of hugs.
Miss C - thanks for the advice - tried the Magnoplasm, or British equivalent - but Dr said don't bother as it's not working. Huh. It did draw some stuff out, so maybe I'll give it another go. The skin around it's gone all black - eurgh, yuk yukky! So nice that all is going so well for you, Miss C, never mind being 2nd fiddle to your OH - Ziggy's on his way!xxx
Pdmcd -new bed sounds FAB!!! bounce, bounce, bounce, tee hee! x


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Reb - massive sympathies for that sinus infection. Its hellish isnt it? Steaming and flushing never help me much, but applying heat with a hot water bottle seems to ease it a bit. (That and a handfull of painkillers :roll:) Sorry about the boil too, you poor thing :(

Quick update on E. She finally emailed last night. The reason she'd gone quiet was indeed because my chart had looked so hopeful. I'm sad about that but she's been honest and that means alot. She appologised and i said i understood - so we're ok again :D 

xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Sorry Kaelia i missed your post somehow. Thats awful for your DD, so sorry to hear about that. I hope this will now mean and end to all the probs for her.

Hope your flu gets better soon too hun.

PDMC - 1300 springs? Wahey! lol 

xxx


----------



## booth19

Well looks like I was right not to leave here just yet !! Started bleeding his morning, got scan tomorrow morning to see how things going but as his feels the same as my last 2 MC stared I am not hopeful!!


----------



## Kaelia67

Oh Booth I'm so sorry :( I'm keeping my fingers crossed all will be well, big hugs to you x 

DD is doing good and is currently awaiting the Doctors rounds, she should be discharged this am. Op went well and bleeding has stopped thankfully x


----------



## Reb S

Oh no, Booth. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and really hope you are wrong. Thank goodness you have scan tomorrow. lots of hugs xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

booth fx'd for you and big hugs


----------



## Butterfly67

Keeping everything crossed for you booth :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Oh Booth so not what I was expecting when I popped on for a stalk - how many weeks were you, could it be a post implantation bleed etc. I remember a bleed with Jake at around the 10 week mark. I do so hope and pray for you that little booth is still good. Hugs sweetheart.


----------



## LLbean

Kaelia67 sorry about your DD

Booth...Hope all is ok...FXd!!!


----------



## booth19

I was 10 weeks last Friday so as lost last 2 at 9 weeks was hoping that I was over the worst!! No doubt will find out tomorrow but not looking hopeful as going same way as first MC at the moment. Scan at 10.40 so will let you all know.

Thanks for all your messages of support xx


----------



## Spoomie

Booth :hugs: Horrid horrid time for you. xxx


----------



## Spoomie

I know I am a grammatical pedant (aka anal) BUT......does the 'Cat's and pregnancy' grate on anyone else every time they log on and go through the BnB homepage? Ok, I guess it's just me..........


----------



## Miss_C

never go through the home page but yes that would bug the hell out of me!!

I hate things like definately and incorrect use of your you're there their and they're as well - grammar people's (sic) use it!!!!

Another hug for you Booth


----------



## Spoomie

Incorrect use of 'you and I' when the sentence dictates it should be 'you and me' and the feeling that people think you are speaking incorrectly when you use the latter because they think it should always be the former. Yes, I know, note to self: never come through the homepage - I think I once gave you that advice Twinny, so I should practice (haha, couldn't resist) what I preach :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Nice to see you Spoomster! 
Booth- good luck for today, fingers still crossed x


----------



## booth19

Don't hold much hope, been up all night major cramps and blood loss!! Going for a scan to check everything gone, I do hope so as would like to avoid medical intervention!! 

Does today count as day 1 xx onwards and upward !!


----------



## Butterfly67

booth19 said:


> Don't hold much hope, been up all night major cramps and blood loss!! Going for a scan to check everything gone, I do hope so as would like to avoid medical intervention!!
> 
> Does today count as day 1 xx onwards and upward !!

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

All over, had scan and they think everything clear and had blood test. Referrred me for tests as now had 3 MC and also they did say they all are quite lat eon so hopefully may find some answers.

Heres to trying again and hopefully happy outcomes for us all in 2012 :)


----------



## LLbean

Oh Booth I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry booth and yes, like LL said, I hope you get some answers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Dear Booth, I'm so sad for you - your attitude seems amazing and I hope you get some answers now. Lots of love and hugs,
Reb x


----------



## Miss_C

exactly what Rebs said - hugs sweetheart


----------



## pdmcd17

Booth hugs - I hope they can figure out what's happening


I'm now in the 2ww I'm not expecting anything, I'm just hoping af comes on time and my pcos is under control
We got our new mattress and I'm in love I slept amazingly well
Too bad I'm getting sick and will be in bed most of the day lol


----------



## beetle

Booth, my heart goes out to you. I think you are being so strong. At least you get the consolation that they should find out what's been causing things to go wrong. Take heart from the fact that you've got pregnant and I'm sure that 2012 will be your year!

AFM have been lurking but not much to report. Our lovely house that we are trying to purchase is looking a bit rocky as we've found out there is a medium risk its on contaminated ground and my risk averse OH is getting cold feet! grrr. In the 2WW. Good news this month is that O'd 2 days earlier than last month. Could be cos of the acupuncture, Vit B6 or She Oak or a combo of all 3. Have to say feeling v. chilled about conception this month and I think that's definitely the she oak talking!

Big hugs to all of you. Congrats to those that have got engaged! And hope there is more good news on this site to come. xx


----------



## gaf70

Booth - sorry to see your post but at least now some proper investigation will take place :hugs:

Misty that was good that E came back to you and although her silence was 'off' at least she was honest and tbh sometimes the bitterness and unfairness of ttc just comes out with scant regard for others feelings and current situations :flower:

AFM not great I am afraid. Had my docs appointment yesterday to discover my levels were the following:

FSH 74.7 with lab reference of 23 - 116

LH 33.8 with lab reference of 15.9 - 54

My only concern is that these bloods were drawn on CD13 and having read into this (desperately clutching at straws) bloods need to be done by CD3 for base reading.

:cry: I appear to be post menopausal at the grand age of 41 years and 8 months - devastated doesn't even adequately describe it. However after sobbing my heart out I rang the fertility clinic in Cambridge and I am booked in for AMH on Monday and have consultation on 16th March to see whether we are in with a chance of ever having baby #2.

This afternoon I am waiting for a call back from my GP as when I left I could barely think straight. I had bloods taken in May 2011 and all came back within normal range and no problems indicated - how on earth can I go from normal to post menopausal in just 6 months????

So that is me girls - when I think that I have held on to all my baby things - cots, prams, high chairs and of course all the baby clothes, it is making me tearful now thinking they may all have to go even though I have DP saying money is no object (within reason) and we need to explore every avenue.

gaf x


----------



## Butterfly67

gaf, you are right, those levels should be taken on cd3 for sure :growlmad::growlmad: - surely if they take the level on cd13 then you are going to pretty much get the highest reading possible as you are just about to O (and from what I understand FSH is what gets the egg to release so surely that is going to be maxed out on cd13)

Personaly I think you should get a 2nd opinion - sounds like utter **** to me :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

I completely agree with Butterfly - the tests would be meaningless by day 13 - it's day 3 you need and you're nearly there, assuming no BFP this month (!) so get on the blower asap and get them done this coming cycle xxx


----------



## Nise

Oh Booth I am so very sorry to log in and read your news. My heart goes out to you and I wish I could do more than just wish you much strength at this sad, sad time. Like the others, I hope you get some answers very soon. :hugs:

Gaf - whoever put you in for an FSH test on CD13 is a complete and utter tosser! Absolutely insist you get them done again on CD3, I think you'll find the results will be very different. Chin up hun, I don't think it's gonna be as bad as it currently seems. :hugs:

Reb - that boil sounds very painful, I hope you're winning and it's going down. :hugs:

AFM - Nothing to report ttc wise it's CD7 - yawn. 

Right, quick gramma check and submit reply! :haha:


----------



## Mistyy

Booth - i'm so sorry to hear that :cry: Stay strong :hugs:

Gaf - :flower: right back, thank you :) 
I know nothing about fertility testing other than what i read here and on other sites, but from whats been said it sounds like you have definately been given rubbish info and you need to go back get them done again on the right day. What amazing stupidity on their part. Everything crossed.

I'm still dithering about whether to go for tests as i dont want to start myself obsessing again having just managed to pull myself out of quite a serious bout of depression regarding ttc. My OH has no kids of his own and i felt/feel so guilty about the mc and the length of time its taking to get preg. again.

I seem to ov every month and my cycle is regular. I get a little twinge of pain at ov time and a cramp or two the day AF comes. I just seem to plod along. I chart, and i take Q10 and pre.preg. vits. It took 13 months to fall last time. But that was a year ago. A year today in bloody fact! 

I'm trying to accept that i may never fall pg now, simply because of my age, not because there's anything 'wrong' as such. sighhhhh. I dont know. 

I am wondering what the different physical signs were that have prompted others here to decide to go for testing? Was it obvious problems or just wanting to investigate?

Sorry for waffling again ((Hugs)) and best wishes to all x


----------



## Mistyy

Nise - a yawny CD9 here :)


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> I am wondering what the different physical signs were that have prompted others here to decide to go for testing? Was it obvious problems or just wanting to investigate?
> 
> Sorry for waffling again ((Hugs)) and best wishes to all x

Hi Mistyy. Well we have been TTC for 4 years, I have just turned 46. We have no children. My GP told me not to bother to have any tests done, it was probably due to my age and just to try naturally and not waste my money, wish I hadn't listened to her. I left it til October, I now see a private FS, who told me my FSH is really good and so is OH's SA, he put me on Clomid, it's my first cycle and it's working. I will be looking at IVF this year, if Clomid doesn't work. I know it's still a long shot but I now feel in control, and have more information to hand, whereas when I was just seeing my GP, I had no information, I think she had given up on me due to my age.


----------



## gaf70

Thank you for your lovely replies :)

Actually yesterday and today I feel quite calm and composed - I think it was just a shock being told that basically my ship has sailed.

However I have got the receptionist digging through my notes searching for my previous levels over the past couple of years and the GP has agreed for me to have CD3 blood tests with the warning not to get my hopes up - next week I have nurses appointments booked in every day to get these blasted blood samples :) I honestly cannot believe that my body has given up the ghost in such a relatively short time

My info pack arrived from the Bourne Hall Clinic this morning so now I am all set for Monday. DP is still going ahead with his NHS SA - he has to do that Wednesday so as he has been at home today we have just lazed about in bed as child was out of the way :) :) 

So..... in my new positive frame of mind I am eternally grateful for having one perfect healthy ratbag of a child (who incidentally is having his picture published in Peppa Pig magazine soon as he made a PP fire engine!!!!) and being open minded with what can be achieved or not achieved in the next few months. I am hitting the gym, following my Slimming World diet exactly as I need to lose about 3 stone in total but want to shift a stone by my appointment in March.

gaf x


----------



## Mistyy

Gaf - good luck with those new tests. I cant believe your body would give such wildly different results in such a short space of time either. Doesnt seem right at all.

Heavenly - Hi, thank you. Congrats on your good results and good for you for getting sorted and i wish you a BFP ASAP! :) 

When you say "he put me on Clomid, it's my first cycle and it's working." - in what way is it working? Was your ovulation irregular before? 

I've read alot about clomid being the first step in fertility treatment but i've also read that if you're ov'ing for sure already then clomid isnt going to do much. Mind you i've also read that even a raise in temp and a positive opk doesnt mean you have ovulated for sure so i suppose tests is the only way to be sure about that too. hmmm.


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> Heavenly - Hi, thank you. Congrats on your good results and good for you for getting sorted and i wish you a BFP ASAP! :)
> 
> When you say "he put me on Clomid, it's my first cycle and it's working." - in what way is it working? Was your ovulation irregular before?
> 
> I've read alot about clomid being the first step in fertility treatment but i've also read that if you're ov'ing for sure already then clomid isnt going to do much. Mind you i've also read that even a raise in temp and a positive opk doesnt mean you have ovulated for sure so i suppose tests is the only way to be sure about that too. hmmm.

I wasn't sure if I had been ovulating. I use the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor which said I did most months but I didn't temp and I do know that temping is the only sure fire way of knowing, apart obviously from having a scan. So my FS wasn't sure if I was ovulating so put me on Clomid, it was peace of mind for me to see what was going on inside me and see the follicles, so it's a positive thing for me going on Clomid as I am not getting any side effects either.


----------



## Mistyy

Heavenly - i can understand that totally. The idea of having a scan and someone saying "Yes Miss M you *are* ovulating" would be wonderful. I think if that were to happen i could go away happy and relaxed and leave it all to fate. What will be, will be.

The worry for me is that they might say "Oooh, actually you're not ... what do you want to do about it?". Then i'd be bloody devastated because it means i'd be straight away like a dog with a darn bone and start wanting *everything* done and go all weird (i know what i'm like!) and OH would hate it.

... and breath, lol. 

Do i open that can of worms? Just dont know :roll:

So glad its working for you though Heavenly. Keep us posted :)


----------



## Mistyy

PS: We have the same age gap between us as you two :winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> Heavenly - i can understand that totally. The idea of having a scan and someone saying "Yes Miss M you *are* ovulating" would be wonderful. I think if that were to happen i could go away happy and relaxed and leave it all to fate. What will be, will be.
> 
> The worry for me is that they might say "Oooh, actually you're not ... what do you want to do about it?". Then i'd be bloody devastated because it means i'd be straight away like a dog with a darn bone and start wanting *everything* done and go all weird (i know what i'm like!) and OH would hate it.
> 
> ... and breath, lol.
> 
> Do i open that can of worms? Just dont know :roll:
> 
> So glad its working for you though Heavenly. Keep us posted :)

My opinion? Go see a FS or whoever you need to see, I don't have time on my side and I needed to know I was doing everything I possibly could, I felt more in control knowing what was going on. Yes, it felt great when he said I had ovulated but I needed to know if I hadn't, because there are other steps to take, I always see threads on here for what to do next if you're not ovulating or, for example, Clomid doesn't work. 

Take the power back!! :hugs:


----------



## greens

hope this cycle matures a good egg for you with Clomid. 

I have decided to temp this month, have not for over a year or so. Why, because I want to see if I get that temp rise. I do not POAS as I have never made much of a line on them anyway even when obviously ovulating. Previous blood tests show all still working and even a scan in the summer showed ovaries working, had three folicles, no bfp that month :|

It is a bit like russian roulette at our age for eggs that can actaully be fertilised and/or progress I feel.


----------



## Mistyy

Cheers Heavenly. Y'know i think i will! Getting hitched in April so alot to organise at the mo (plus honey-moon :D) and when thats all over i'll start the ball rolling i think. Thank you. Its better to know.

Greens - i temped very carefully for 6 months and saw a good shift everytime. I learnt alot about my body but found it was making me a bit obsessive which was doing bad things to my relationship with OH. I decided to ease off the temping (it was hard, lol, like giving up a drug) and try to be more relaxed. Started to take my temp only through ov week. Like you i want to see that temp rise - then relax and try and forget about it. Those bloomin POAS ... i get about 3 days of strong lines which confuses things, so i dont do those anymore either. Russian Roulette sounds about right .... keep on keeping on :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

I am no good with temping so have only used the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor, but I know that doesn't definitely mean you ovulate so when I saw the FS on Monday and he said it was all systems go with the Clomid, it was good to know!!


----------



## Reb S

Ladies, I have news. I have EWCM for the first time in AGES. Watch out, hubby2b hee hee!!!!! 

:sex::spermy::bunny::wohoo::sex::dust:

Mind you, with all our issues, what's the point (except lots of GOOOOOD sex!) 

Heavenly - glad you've got what you needed - having control does make you feel better!

PS glad this thread has taken off again - things were a bit quiet for a while!
Booth - if you're around, how're you doing? x


----------



## heavenly

Reb S said:


> Ladies, I have news. I have EWCM for the first time in AGES. Watch out, hubby2b hee hee!!!!!
> 
> :sex::spermy::bunny::wohoo::sex::dust:

Good news! :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

I have just ordered this book, supposed to be really helpful!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Cha...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327112781&sr=1-1


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb congrats on the EW have lots of fun!!!!!!!

Afm i have been sick for 3 days now not fun started as a sore throat then hit my gi track fun. thankfully it is almost over - Only good thing is i got to enjoy our new mattress (im in love with the mattress). 

going to an outdoor hockey game tomorrow if i feel good enough keeping my fxd the weatherman is right and its sunny and no wind chill- a warm tropical island sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## Reb S

pmcd - am a bit worried about your relationship with mattress - sounds a bit like you're getting side-tracked from what goes on ON the mattress! Don't overdo it if you've been ill...
Heavenly - will look up book later - looks good x
Mistyy and Greens - I gave up with the temping as I got so bog-eyed at the end of each month and would wake up with a pounding heart hoping not to get a temp. drop, so I gave up. Hope you don't get that obsessed!!! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news on the EWCM Reb, go for it! :sex: :haha:

pdcdmdcpd - new mattress sounds awesome, good excuse to spend more time in bed! :happydance: hope you feel better soon though :hugs:

greens - russian roulette is exactly what it feels like - except I feel like I have a gun with about 20 chambers(?!) and only 1 bullet :haha:

heavenly, have also heard good things about that book :thumbup:

Mistyy - I know what you mean about the tests - my next option was the HSG but when i could have gone for it last year I thought I only had a couple of months left trying so i didn't bother. Now 4-5 months later i should have but now I think what is the point? If I find my tubes are blocked then all hope is lost so I give up, whereas now at least I feel I am trying and there is a bit of hope :shrug:


----------



## Mistyy

Heavenly - i've heard about that book too. Meant to be fascinating stuff ....

Reb - YAY for EWCM! Yep i think i'm in a good place with the temping now, but I know that feeling you described - i got so worried about producing the perfect chart i kind of forgot OHs feelings :wacko:

Butterfly - yes exactly. A big part of me would rather remain in blissfull ignorance too. But then a little voice says what if it just took a month or two on clomid and your dreams would come true ...... argghh. Will you go for your HSG now? <really must look up properly what all these initials mean, lol)

pdmc - hope you feel better soon, and wrap up tomorrow. Work that matress lady! lol

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy, no I don't think I will bother with the HSG unless I get another longish term volunteer for the :spermy: :shrug:


----------



## Reb S

Butterfly, I haven't read your journal so I don't know, but would you consider donor sperm? A friend of mine had her donor baby born on Christmas day and is very happy although she says she feels like a cow right now, moo moo! x


----------



## heavenly

Reb S said:


> Butterfly, I haven't read your journal so I don't know, but would you consider donor sperm?  A friend of mine had her donor baby born on Christmas day and is very happy although she says she feels like a cow right now, moo moo! x

If clomid doesn't work for us, we would be looking at donated eggs, because of my age. It's a big decision obviously, but we want to be parents and every child is special!!


----------



## Reb S

heavenly said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, I haven't read your journal so I don't know, but would you consider donor sperm? A friend of mine had her donor baby born on Christmas day and is very happy although she says she feels like a cow right now, moo moo! x
> 
> If clomid doesn't work for us, we would be looking at donated eggs, because of my age. It's a big decision obviously, but we want to be parents and every child is special!!Click to expand...

Hmm - we decided not to go there - decided it ages ago but of course now faced with childlessness, you wonder... OH won't revisit any decision about it however.


----------



## heavenly

Reb S said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, I haven't read your journal so I don't know, but would you consider donor sperm? A friend of mine had her donor baby born on Christmas day and is very happy although she says she feels like a cow right now, moo moo! x
> 
> If clomid doesn't work for us, we would be looking at donated eggs, because of my age. It's a big decision obviously, but we want to be parents and every child is special!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm - we decided not to go there - decided it ages ago but of course now faced with childlessness, you wonder... OH won't revisit any decision about it however.Click to expand...

I know it's a difficult decision and obviously would rather it's my eggs but my FS said there was a 5% chance using my eggs, and with DE, it goes up to 30-40% chance of success.


----------



## pdmcd17

hello everyone unfortunately nothing much going on here, dp is away since yesterday till later for the outdoor hockey games. 

Unfortunately our neighbour decided to party last night till 5 so i got no sleep and it has put me in a grumpy mood including with dp. plus im probably still not feeling all well yet
i think i will be asleep when he gets home so i dont start a fight

not feeling good sucks


----------



## Reb S

Pdmcd - sorry you're still not well - me neither. It takes ages to get better in the winter I think. Never mind, stay in and snuggle your new mattess! x


----------



## beetle

ladies ladies - sorry for comms silence. Have been stalking from afar though! Loving the comments about new mattress! Why not be in love with it!

Rebs congrats on the EWCM! I got more this month than ever and I'm sure its because I've started taking She Oak drops - I haven't done anything else different so Im guessing it must be! 

Things going slightly pear shaped with the purchase of the new home in Farnham - apparently medium risk its on contaminated land (WTH?!) so may all fall through - so I've decided to cheer us both up and we are going to see a 4 week old puppy next weekend (foxred lab puppy!) - so the perfect distraction from seeing the old hag month after month! My OH is still concerned that he has rather alot on his plate at the moment so I'm trying to tell him that it will be me doing all the hard work with the puppy anyway! Fingers crossed I'm successful! 

Oh and good news, I havent started spotting yet so fingers crossed that wont happen this month either!


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> Butterfly, I haven't read your journal so I don't know, but would you consider donor sperm? A friend of mine had her donor baby born on Christmas day and is very happy although she says she feels like a cow right now, moo moo! x

I'm not sure Reb, I think if I did then I would have to have the HSG and I'm not sure how long the wait is for that plus I don't know if I want to do this on my own so.... we'll see :flower:

Oh and meant to say congrats to your friend, that is great :happydance:

beetle great about the EWCm too - I might go for the she oak I think as well. Hope you get a bfp this month :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Butterfly - I understand that - if you decide to do HSG then don't wait - if you can afford it have it done privately right away and don't waste anymore time...Difficult decisions all round!
Beetle- lovely to see you back, hope you are feeling okay and sorry about the house stress. But GREAT about the puppy! I lOVE the fox-reds - we almost went for one but ended up with our collie/lab mutt who saved my life after the MC. Hope the house clears up - probably most land is semi-contaminated anyway...! x


----------



## beetle

Butterfly I have to say I'm really rating the She Oak - aside from more EWCM to the extent that no preseed was needed (ahem!) I jut feel so much calmer and positive about everything from temping to worrying about the 2ww. My goal is to sort out my cycle and get rid of the spotting and if we don't get that bfp before April it's off for IVF we go. 

Reb I can't tell you how excited I am about the puppy! She'll be 4 weeks when we see her next week and I'm hoping that any doubt my OH has will disappear when he sees her! The house is a pain but I'm hoping that it will come right in the end. I'm just filling my life with positive things to keep me going! Last year was pants! X


----------



## Reb S

Hee hee - the fun starts when you bring the puppy home - I was about ready to send ours back after a week or two! And then again when he got adolescent and started to bite everyone! We told a friend's child that if he jumps up at you, just turn around and show him your back so he knows he's been bad. She did exactly that and he promptly bit her bum! (Mind you it was quite a bum!!!) Lots of naughty puppy stories to compare when you get yours x


----------



## Desperado167

Beetle ,great news on the Ewcm ,I started the she oak last month and I love it ,I feel great too :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

<starts googling She Oak> :-k :D


----------



## Miss_C

ladies just wanted to say please if you haven't read up yet or started taking it CoQ10 - I truly believe it was what made the difference for us, we had done the focus on ewcm, the soy re ovulation and then the clomid and it was 3 months after starting CoQ10 that we got this bfp and a so far so good baby ziggy. The research and stats are incredible. Whilst the she oak and the thistle and the epo etc etc are all good natural things for your cycle and your ewcm etc etc it is the eggs we need to focus on and this is exactly what the coq10 does. It works at the mita chondria (sp?) so the very very centre and heart of the cells.

THIS article is fascinating a long read but so worth it.

And THIS one


----------



## heavenly

Miss_C said:


> ladies just wanted to say please if you haven't read up yet or started taking it CoQ10 - I truly believe it was what made the difference for us, we had done the focus on ewcm, the soy re ovulation and then the clomid and it was 3 months after starting CoQ10 that we got this bfp and a so far so good baby ziggy. The research and stats are incredible. Whilst the she oak and the thistle and the epo etc etc are all good natural things for your cycle and your ewcm etc etc it is the eggs we need to focus on and this is exactly what the coq10 does. It works at the mita chondria (sp?) so the very very centre and heart of the cells.
> 
> THIS article is fascinating a long read but so worth it.
> 
> And THIS one

Thank you for the interesting articles. I am on 50mg Clomid and take Pregnacare Original. Would I still be able to take CoQ10?


----------



## Mistyy

I put myself on CoQ10 back in November. i'm taking 800mg per day. That dose is a bit of a shot in the dark - worked out with a bit of hunting through different sites. I get mine from 'Vitamins Direct' online which seem to be good quality and reasonably priced. 

My mood has improved alot over the last couple of months. I know the main function of Q10 for us here would be to improve egg quality, but i think its helped me lift out of my dose of depression too.

This week is my temping week, hoping for a nice temp rise around Wednesday girls (CD14) Fingers crossed for me out there :)


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks miss c ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> I put myself on CoQ10 back in November. i'm taking 800mg per day. That dose is a bit of a shot in the dark - worked out with a bit of hunting through different sites. I get mine from 'Vitamins Direct' online which seem to be good quality and reasonably priced.
> 
> My mood has improved alot over the last couple of months. I know the main function of Q10 for us here would be to improve egg quality, but i think its helped me lift out of my dose of depression too.
> 
> This week is my temping week, hoping for a nice temp rise around Wednesday girls (CD14) Fingers crossed for me out there :)

Glad you are feeling better. :hugs: I have everything possible crossed for you!! :thumbup: I am on CD19, only symptoms are twinges on the lower right side. AF is due between CD23-CD27, though not sure if Clomid will bugger that up or not this cycle!!


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies, yes still around - just finishing mc now so hopefully be back in the saddle soon :winkwink:

Hopefully will get consultants appointment soon, if its just old eggs then can deal with it as long as if its not I can't carry.

Like the article on CoQ10 - may consider that 

Hope you are all lucky this month:thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

Coq10 sounds interesting - gonna have to research it
Afm I think af is on her way (tmi. I noticed a some spotting today) I'm only cycled 20 so maybe my short cycle is back as I have been between 20-28 days


----------



## Nise

Interesting articles Miss C - think I might give it a shot, certainly can't do any harm.

Fingers crossed Heavenly for a nice big temp rise for you.

Booth, I love your positive nature. big respect to you :hugs:

AFM - well, poor old OH is in a lot of pain with sciatica but he's determined we're not missing a month, so I'm still in the running. It looks like I've made it past the dreaded CD 10 Ovulation for a 3rd month running, which is great since I didn't want to put OH under pressure so only told him on CD 10 that we needed to get the action going. I'm going to credit the Agus castus for the later O. I really do think it is helping to regulate my hormones and seems to be controlling the hormonal spots I was beginning to get too. 

Hope everyone's having a good week - mine's pretty busy at the mo and I'm off to Cannes on Friday for a few days (work related but only networking). should be fun as well. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Hey ladies - just letting you all know thinking of you...and still stalking you all :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Hey ladies - just letting you all know thinking of you...and still stalking you all :winkwink::hugs:

Holy shit u are 31 weeks ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beetle

Really interesting articles Miss C. Will definitely look into it. 

Booth, I'm so proud of your attitude. I really hope that they get to the bottom of things quickly so that next time you get pregnant you feel relaxed that you will stay pregnant!

Nise sounding good about the later O - fingers crossed this is your month - amazed at your OH - if mine had sciatica there is no ways he'd be up for anything! ;)

Glowie - how are you feeling? you stalker you! 

Heavenly - good luck for testing... Hope this is your month!

AFM due to test (if AF not arrived) on Saturday. Seeing puppy on Sunday. Can't think of a better way to cheer myself up really! The good news is that the spotting I had for the last 2 months (at 7dpo and 9-11dpo seems to have gone away) and temps are staying fairly constant. So at least that's one positive! Up at 4.30am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep - hmm lets see if that's a one off!


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck with the testing Beetle :thumbup:

Despie - I'm feeling fine (most of the time :haha:) I'm certainly not going to come here and complain to you lot :winkwink:


----------



## booth19

Nise/Beetle - thanks, I do think because I have a lovely little boy that this gives me strength, I hope for a sibling but realise there are ladies outthere who would love to just have one. A friend has just been through 3rd failed IVF attempt and would just love that one chance. I am hoping though I get a sympathetic consultant and not one that just looks at age!!!

Wish you both luck this cycle - I did actually use the clearblue ovulation monitor for the first time in November and whether it was good luck or not got BFP at first attempt!!

Baby dust to you all :)


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, well keep getting twinges down right hand side. Was very tearful tonight and barked at OH when he got in, which is not like me at all. I would love to think that this is a sign of BFP but I think things are just getting on top of me a bit and I got a bit emotional, I'll be ok. Just going a bit loopy I think!! :help:


----------



## Spoomie

Interesting article on IVF this morning on Woman's Hour, check it out on i-Player

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...Prison_for_Female_Offenders._Breast_Awareness

Nice to see you Glowie :hugs: x


----------



## heavenly

Spoomie said:


> Interesting article on IVF this morning on Woman's Hour, check it out on i-Player
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...Prison_for_Female_Offenders._Breast_Awareness
> 
> Nice to see you Glowie :hugs: x

It's an excellent article, pointing out how IVF is overpriced in the UK.


----------



## beetle

Hi heavenly - its sounding positive - although I don't know whether Clomid can cause those symptoms? Keeping everything crossed for you! When you testing? :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

beetle said:


> Hi heavenly - its sounding positive - although I don't know whether Clomid can cause those symptoms? Keeping everything crossed for you! When you testing? :hugs:

Well, AF is due between Friday and Tuesday, so if AH hasn't arrived by the weekend, I may test then. But although I am trying to stay positive, after TTC for 4 years, you get used to expecting AF!!!

How are things with you? xx


----------



## pdmcd17

hello Im still waiting for af to come i spotted mon and 1x yseterday today nothing not sure if im just gonna spot for a few more days or what .

All i do know is man i have broken out and almost like a rash under my mouth i dont like it one bit, and im emotional not good. I just wish itd start so i feel like a normal person again.

Im still tired from being sick - i really just want to feel normal again.


----------



## Reb S

Hello all, sorry not to respond to you all individually but knackered from spending 3 days with Mum (mild dementia) whilst still sick. Sick of being sick - with you there, Pmdcdkfefioejdkf - 
Spoomie, Miss C - nice articles, and Glowie - wow!!! So good to see some of our ladies doing so well yous xxx


----------



## beetle

Reb and Pcd sorry to hear you have both been poorly - yuk! Get well soon! :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, well I am going into town later and am going to buy

Co-enzyme Q10 100mg

Royal Jelly with Bee Pollen


Keep reading great things re both of them, and have read a lot of success stories. They can work wonders with eggs! So I will give them a go. :thumbup:


----------



## Mistyy

Hi lovelies,

Sorry i'm not good at regular personals, but i pop on everyday for a quick lurk and am sending best best vibes for you all! 

Hugs to all too and i hope all of you who are feeling under par get better very soon. This time of year is horrible for illness hanging about. We need some sunshine! It snowed here last night! (Northants)

Heavenly - glad you're going to get Q10. I really feel its a good idea. (Quite apart from fertility issues i read that it's used to help fight deterioration in brain cells ... and boy could i do with that!) Wasnt your AF due today? What's occuring? :D :thumbup:

Reb - i feel for you with your mum. My mum is 73 and verging on a bit of dementia i think. That coupled with her fairly manipulituve personality makes our relationship hard work sometimes.

pdmc - everything crossed :D

AFM - bit disappointed with my temp rise. It DID rise on Thursday morning like it 'should' for an ov on Wednesday, but was the most pathetic rise i've ever had! And todays temp was exactly the same! Gah. I shouldnt complain, as i have been quite fortunate over the 8 months i've been ttc with nice big temp rises. I'm blaming it on the 'relaxed temping' approach my accupuncturist and a few (pregnant!) friends have suggested. The idea is to temp only for the 10 days or so there is anything interesting going on - ie. just before and after you expect to ov, thereby taking the obssesive stress away. But my previous strict wake up and temp time has now gone out the window now i'm all at sea with sketchy inconclusive charts. Grrrrr. (however i AM more relaxed)(i think)

To keep on BDing or not? That IS the question tonight .... I think he'd like a night off, but its my call as we're not meant to be _discussing_ ttc either in an effort to relax about it! <sigh> <shakes head> So its my fault if i get it wrong basicly!

Vent over :D

Love to all, x


----------



## beetle

Hey Misty good to hear from you. Vent away! I've found that my temp sometimes takes 2-3 days to really kick in and jump up so don't be too despondent. And you should never feel whether BDing or not is right or wrong and definitely shouldnt take any blame. Its not good for you and you'll end up getting stressed. I've said this before but I really found that She Oak helped with my stress levels and I've been so much calmer about everything (yes I still temp religiously every day but thats cos I'm a control freak!) It may be worth you trying?
Heavenly - where are you? How are you doing? Saw you briefly in 2WW .... fingers crossed that AF stays away for you.
hope everyone is starting to feel better now! Nasty lurgies! 
AFM - well, I don't know what to think. AF due today. Was up again twice last night at midnight (when I was soaked in sweat) and 4.30am when I wasn't. and temp back up again this morning. I had really bad cramps 2 nights ago but they disappeared. But apart from that no real symptoms. Boobs feel a little heavy but I'm sure they always do at this time. So if she doesn't appear today ... I'll test tomorrow. V. v. nervous. But the good news is we are seeing the puppy on Sunday so that will cheer me up! Fingers crossed everyone! xx


----------



## booth19

Fingers crossed for BFP for Beetle and Heavenly for this weekend :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Af is here that is a good thing it means metformin is working that is 2 regular clycle since being on it now for almost 6 weeks!!!!! hopefully that means i can get pregnant sometime soon 

in march i can fu with my dr re clomid as he wanted to see how metformin and wieght loss would work. So far im down almsot 22lbs in the same time frame!

so tonight were off to homedepot to get closet stuff finally renovating/organising it yeah!!! were also pricing out the cost of the rest of the renos that got put on hold in the spring. should be fun.


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, just a quickie, well AF hasn't shown up yet. It normally shows up in the morning, any day from today to Tuesday, so am expecting it to show up tomorrow, but we shall see!

Have a lovely Friday night everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Ooooooh Beetle! I'm excited for you! :D 

Thank you for your wise words. I know i shouldnt feel to blame about the timming - but if we're meant to be 'acting natural' and yet somehow aiming at the right time too its a tough one. My guy and charting .... he wants to know, but doesnt want to actually know, y'know? :wacko: lol <googling she-oak asap>
You must be so excited about the puppy! Puppies are just bloody gorgeous :happydance:

Heavenly - excited for you too! Here's hoping that bloomin Aunt Flo stays well away :)

TGIF xxx


----------



## Mistyy

She Oak is in the post :D

Quick question my lovelies - how much are you taking? 7 drops once, twice or three times a day? (conflicting advice on web sites) Also - are you doing the 4 weeks on 2 weeks off thing!? xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies, I wanted to share the good news with you. I got this this morning. I am 44 for those who don't know. This was the 10th (and maybe last) month of trying.


----------



## Reb S

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb I am seriously shocked! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Congratulations Butterfly, fingers crossed for a happy healthy 9 months!!! Gives us all the strength to carry on seeing this i am sure :)


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to share the good news with you. I got this this morning. I am 44 for those who don't know. This was the 10th (and maybe last) month of trying.
> 
> View attachment 331358

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/mrandmrsmonro/pinkbutterflycongrats.gif
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

The she oak I take twice a day seven drops ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

LL - as I said on your journal, still hoping for you. You're so great, with such a good and generous attitude to everyone else, you deserve a BFP x


----------



## LLbean

awww Reb...thanks...well Lets see XOXOX


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to share the good news with you. I got this this morning. I am 44 for those who don't know. This was the 10th (and maybe last) month of trying.
> 
> View attachment 331358

I have read your blog, seriously, I couldn't be more happier for you if I tried!! It really touched me.

I wish you a very healthy and happy 9 months!! xx


----------



## Spoomie

Butterfly!!! So happy for you, truly wonderful news. Let's hear it for the over 40s ladies!!!  xxx

Elizabeth, crossing it all for you and your little embryo xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks so much heavenly and Spoomie :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Buterfly
big big congrats a hsppy healthy 9 months toyou


----------



## Mistyy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sooooooooo happy for you Butterfly :D Such amazing and wonderful and inspiring news!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks Mistyy - go the over 40's :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

That's supper :D
Have you done a pink dye test too?


----------



## Butterfly67

greens said:


> That's supper :D
> Have you done a pink dye test too?

Thanks greens, no I haven't done a pink dye but I did a digi this morning that came out 'pregnant' :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## greens

Brill :D looking exciting
Those blue ones look like they can play tricks reding other posts :|


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep, I've heard bad things about blue dyes :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

FF put me down as OV on day 9!! so we will see if any credit in that at the end of this cycle's length.


----------



## truly_blessed

congratulations butterfly!!! let's hope this is the start of a run of bfps.


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw truly, you have a gorgeous little one! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Baby Ava - how's Mum getting on??! Come on, spill the beans! x


----------



## maryanne67

BIG :flower: CONGRATULATIONS :flower: Butterfly heres to a h&h 9 months 
hello to every1 else and heres hoping for lots of bfp`s for the over 40`s in 2012


----------



## Miss_C

Butterfly67 said:


> greens said:
> 
> 
> That's supper :D
> Have you done a pink dye test too?
> 
> Thanks greens, no I haven't done a pink dye but I did a digi this morning that came out 'pregnant' :thumbup::cloud9:Click to expand...

I have an October bubba - well done clever lady - sending lots of sticky vibes your way.

Sprinkles baby dust for everyone else.

Just came on for a quick read, have mince on the stove to make nachos for dinner!! But couldn't RnR without a congrats!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Maryanne and Miss_C you both inspired me with your success :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

HUGE congrats Butterfly!!! wow just read your journal too :thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Heavenly - Beetle? Any news? Thought you were both testing this weekend? Keep checking to see if good news? :)


----------



## heavenly

booth19 said:


> Heavenly - Beetle? Any news? Thought you were both testing this weekend? Keep checking to see if good news? :)

Not testing til tomorrow, which will be 14DPO. AF hasn't turned up yet but I keep expecting it to! :wacko:


----------



## booth19

Fingers crossed for you that it doesn't :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks so much glowie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

heavenly I still have everything crossed! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

I'm 46 though....let's be honest....more chance of my neutered cat getting pregnant................:brat:

Sorry....have to keep a sense of humour here. :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

heavenly said:


> I'm 46 though....let's be honest....more chance of my neutered cat getting pregnant................:brat:
> 
> Sorry....have to keep a sense of humour here. :winkwink:

Yeah I know what you mean - that is what I thought but if you have a good FSH then I don't see why not :shrug::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Heavenly no apologies, I think if we don't keep our sense of humour whilst on our TTC journeys we would go mad!!


----------



## Reb S

heavenly said:


> I'm 46 though....let's be honest....more chance of my neutered cat getting pregnant................:brat:
> 
> Sorry....have to keep a sense of humour here. :winkwink:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Love it!!
Well, no news from us. Except we've found the venue for our wedding and in one day, completely changed all our plans - now having a humanist wedding in a barn, instead of hiring some stuffy place in London. Much more us, will invite a few cows to moo through the wall as we say our vows. It's such a stunning place, I am thrilled. And we will do the legal bit swiftly in the morning, pretending not to see each other! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw that sounds lovely Reb and very exciting :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Reb S said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I'm 46 though....let's be honest....more chance of my neutered cat getting pregnant................:brat:
> 
> Sorry....have to keep a sense of humour here. :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Love it!!
> Well, no news from us. Except we've found the venue for our wedding and in one day, completely changed all our plans - now having a humanist wedding in a barn, instead of hiring some stuffy place in London. Much more us, will invite a few cows to moo through the wall as we say our vows. It's such a stunning place, I am thrilled. And we will do the legal bit swiftly in the morning, pretending not to see each other! xClick to expand...

That sounds lovely, I think weddings should be all about the couple. :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Does this now mean that we don't need to buy a hat? Is it more casual than a 'new hat' affair now? :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Mistyy

Heavenly + Beetle - fingers still crossed! :D

Reb - well done on picking your venue. We booked ours last week. I've discovered that organising a wedding in under 12 weeks is less fun than i thought. We started out wanting a pagan handfasting ... with, like you, a quick trip to the registy office first. However due to growing numbers and the general difficulty of keeping it simple we have found ourselves doing the thing we both said we wanted to avoid at all costs ... a big white do in a manor house! (so excited though - and i must say i am _so_ going to love swanning about in THE DRESS for a few hours :D like a slightly raddled princess LOL)

As for my temps - they shot up the day after i was moaning about them on here, he he, so i'm day 5DPO today AGAIN. God these months are whizzing by. xxx


----------



## Reb S

Ha ha, Mistyy!! Sounds like we've swapped weddings! Although we're not doing a pagan handfasting quite...! I really had to work hard on myself NOT to buy the most amazing dress in the world,...for £1,000. Mine is quite a lot cheaper...in fact, a HUGE, embarrassingly, never going to let Steve know how little it cost, cheaper. 
Good for your temps.
Spoomie - so nice to see you!!!!! How're you doing? As for hats, it's a wear it or not as you please affair, but I will expect all you lot to have your cyber hats on. 
What do y'all think about getting married the first weekend of the Olympics? Will I have any guests?! 
PS sorry have hijacked thread from TTC...!


----------



## Miss_C

all this wedding talk is awesome, such excitement!!

I think I will wear blue if that is ok and think I will wear this hat

https://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1482/8316/ad29_1_sbol.jpg


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb how exciting i love the wedding talk, i know my oh is close to proposing. We dont have a song and it old him we need one the other,and he keeps playinng bruno mars - marry you.

When we do get married were goiNg away to the carribean

Im on cycle day 4 so i can start tryi g in a few days!!!!


----------



## Spoomie

I plan to wear this one, it sells for a very reasonable $499.99 

https://i12.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/30/41/8338_1_sbol.JPG

And I thought this one would be good for Butterfly

https://qph.cf.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-ddaf3c9344d9e36d5d9acdd1d7867339

Gosh, I really should go to bed if this is all I have to do...........


----------



## Garnet

heavenly said:


> I'm 46 though....let's be honest....more chance of my neutered cat getting pregnant................:brat:
> 
> Sorry....have to keep a sense of humour here. :winkwink:

My grandma had a baby at 46 and another lady had a baby at 46 on the 35+ pregnancy thread.


----------



## Spoomie

Heavenly, I remember reading this post early on in my BnB days and it inspired me that I was not too old and there was still plenty of time. Ok, maybe 'plenty' is not quite the right choice of words, perhaps 'possible' would be more sensible! A moving story nonetheless

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tribute-my-grandmother-dont-ever-give-up.html


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mistyy said:


> Heavenly + Beetle - fingers still crossed! :D
> 
> Reb - well done on picking your venue. We booked ours last week. I've discovered that organising a wedding in under 12 weeks is less fun than i thought. We started out wanting a pagan handfasting ... with, like you, a quick trip to the registy office first. However due to growing numbers and the general difficulty of keeping it simple we have found ourselves doing the thing we both said we wanted to avoid at all costs ... a big white do in a manor house! (so excited though - and i must say i am _so_ going to love swanning about in THE DRESS for a few hours :D like a slightly raddled princess LOL)
> 
> As for my temps - they shot up the day after i was moaning about them on here, he he, so i'm day 5DPO today AGAIN. God these months are whizzing by. xxx

We did a nice pagan ceremony in the living room we were about to move into with just a few people in attendance. The priestess is qualified to perform legal weddings so didn't have to do anything else. I wore the outfit I had on when we first met plus a light sweater since it was October 2nd. He looked very nice in a ruffled velvet shirt, vest, and pants all in black. I got away with it by not really telling anyone until afterward.

I hope you all get what you want plus those bfps.


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie said:


> And I thought this one would be good for Butterfly
> 
> https://qph.cf.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-ddaf3c9344d9e36d5d9acdd1d7867339

Bugger me that poor girl needs a stylist you'd think she would have learned after the Kat & Wills pretzel incident!! - wonder if Rachel Zoe could fit her in!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Ha ha loving all the hat and wedding talk!! Yes, I'll take that hat Spoomie but those girls sure do need some styling :haha:


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie - thanks for putting in that link, and your MAD hats! Maybe I should make that a prerequisite for the wedding - you have to wear a truly awful hat!
Ciararfarasfefdffar - how's it going with the new arrival?! 
x


----------



## Mistyy

Really LOL'd at the hats girls. Fab! Butterfly's is perfect of course.

My do's on the 10th April and i'd love you all to wear the most flamboyant crinolins - a la Deborah Kerr in the King And I please :D

ciarhwyfar - how lovely! Thats great that you managed to keep the integrity of a simple meaningful ceremony for you and he. Our simple integrity went out the window very early on. Over here unless you're in Scotland a handfasting isnt legally binding so you have to do 2 ceremonies really. The handfasting, plus a legal one with a registrar. My mum's not good on her feet, and DP got the heeby-jeebies about leaving out his (massive) extended family, and so that was the death of the simple windswept gathering on a Cornish cliff top, lol.

pdmc - Carribean will be wonderfull! Can we all come too? :D

Reb - bless you with your dress. I chose one online for £49 in sort of oyster pink. Lovely simple sheath dress and was very smug about the price. When it arrived it fitted beautifully but the zip had been put in inside out :shock: Its with a local seamstress now being sorted. But in the meantime the wedding grew and i started to feel my dress was too simple. Found a site called Light In The Box, based in China. AMAZING wedding dresses for around £200, some made to measure, and bridesmaids dresses from around £50 so i have a lovely clingy ivory 'fish-tail' number with a little chapel train coming from them now :oops: plus my daughters dresses in plum :D Price for all 4 dresses is still less than one dress from the local posh wedding shop. (keeping the £49 dress for any future evening do's)

Appologies for banging on about my do. I'll reign it in now and get back to ttc talk :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Miss_C

no idea wehy but as soon as you said everyone was to wear crinolins I suddenly got this vision!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/images/clip/p00781d4_196_110.jpg

My friend had her dress made in china on e bay, a beautiful shot silk sheath thing with a sort of train thing at the back, beautiful, she just sent all her measurements and it cost about AU$190!!!


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - hahahahaha!!!! That's it! My style for the wedding x


----------



## heavenly

Spoomie said:


> Heavenly, I remember reading this post early on in my BnB days and it inspired me that I was not too old and there was still plenty of time. Ok, maybe 'plenty' is not quite the right choice of words, perhaps 'possible' would be more sensible! A moving story nonetheless
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tribute-my-grandmother-dont-ever-give-up.html

What a heartwarming story, thank you!! :hugs:


Well, I got a BFN today, 14DPO, not really surprised, but still no AF. Maybe Clomid has mucked up my cycle. So, still waiting, but getting a BFN on 14DPO doesn't look too promising!!


----------



## beetle

Hello ladies - firstly HUGE congratulations Butterfly on your BFP! I'm so pleased and excited for you!

Well, quick update on me ...its a BFP and a Puppy! I cant believe it! I'm so ridiculously excited. And praying that 3rd time lucky this will stick. I'm hoping that mum has been pulling strings upstairs to get me pregnant and am hoping that she will continue to pull strings to keep me pregnant! We had v.v faint BFP on Sunday (16 dpo) so I held out and did a FRER and digi this morning and both v. clear and pregnant 1-2 weeks! Woop woop! 

Anyone got any tips as to how to not think negatively 3rd time around? Im taking vits - anything else?

OK ... the puppy ... she's gorgeous! My OH and I completely fell in love with all of them - just under 4 weeks at the moment and about the size of a wriggly guinea pig but gorgeous fox red lab puppies! So ... we've put down a deposit for Foxy who she is being known as for now (my OH thinks its a great porn star name) and we'll see her in 3 weeks time but take her home when she's 8 weeks! Reb ... I need a puppy shopping list!

Finally ladies - congratulations on all the weddings - loving the concepts! The hats etc. Just wish my OH would pop the question! 

And last but by no means least - fingers crossed Heavenly! xx


----------



## beetle

heavenly said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, I remember reading this post early on in my BnB days and it inspired me that I was not too old and there was still plenty of time. Ok, maybe 'plenty' is not quite the right choice of words, perhaps 'possible' would be more sensible! A moving story nonetheless
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tribute-my-grandmother-dont-ever-give-up.html
> 
> What a heartwarming story, thank you!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, I got a BFN today, 14DPO, not really surprised, but still no AF. Maybe Clomid has mucked up my cycle. So, still waiting, but getting a BFN on 14DPO doesn't look too promising!!Click to expand...

Heavenly I must have been writing at the same time as you. You aren't out yet until AF shows, my test were v. slow to show positive so you never know may be slow rising HCG. Fingers crossed for you lovely and big hugs. You are such a star and never ever lose hope! xx:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Beetle, massive congrats back that is great news, we must be very similar in dates - actually I was also 16dpo on Sunday so we are the same :happydance::happydance: - are you being monitored by a doc this time? Have they told you to take aspirin or anything (I don't know anything about it but I have heard other ladies being told to take it)?

Anyway, I will keep everything crossed that this is a sticky one for you :hugs::hugs::flower:

p.s. we need pics of the puppy :happydance::haha:


----------



## heavenly

beetle said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, I remember reading this post early on in my BnB days and it inspired me that I was not too old and there was still plenty of time. Ok, maybe 'plenty' is not quite the right choice of words, perhaps 'possible' would be more sensible! A moving story nonetheless
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tribute-my-grandmother-dont-ever-give-up.html
> 
> What a heartwarming story, thank you!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, I got a BFN today, 14DPO, not really surprised, but still no AF. Maybe Clomid has mucked up my cycle. So, still waiting, but getting a BFN on 14DPO doesn't look too promising!!Click to expand...
> 
> Heavenly I must have been writing at the same time as you. You aren't out yet until AF shows, my test were v. slow to show positive so you never know may be slow rising HCG. Fingers crossed for you lovely and big hugs. You are such a star and never ever lose hope! xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on the :bfp:s ladies!

:dust: for those who want it.

We've not set a date for our wedding yet so it's very enlightening reading your wedding planning stories. I had a quick look at the Light in the Box website. Great dresses at great prices. Wish I had a decent body to put in one of them!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## beetle

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG Beetle, massive congrats back that is great news, we must be very similar in dates - actually I was also 16dpo on Sunday so we are the same :happydance::happydance: - are you being monitored by a doc this time? Have they told you to take aspirin or anything (I don't know anything about it but I have heard other ladies being told to take it)?
> 
> Anyway, I will keep everything crossed that this is a sticky one for you :hugs::hugs::flower:
> 
> p.s. we need pics of the puppy :happydance::haha:

Thanks butterfly can we be bump buddies?!, have phoned docs today - earliest appt is next Tuesday. I did ask them based on my history do they think I should take baby aspirin and they said no. Too much of a grey area. Hmm. Personally I think they are incompetent numpties but guess I should follow their advice for now. 

Here is a pic of two of the girls - breeder gets first refusal and we think they will choose the one on the right but they are both gorgeous so I'm not fussed! 

So as promised, if I've done it correctly here is the pic!
 



Attached Files:







puppy.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww how cute :awww: - gonna put you in my sig as a bump buddy now :happydance:


----------



## pdmcd17

Beetle big congrats. - i hope its contagious. love the puppy too cute

Heavenly your not out yet

And everyone can come to my wedding it will hopefully be in Jamaica in the summer (my dd start university this fall). The resort will be all inclusive,and family friendly.

I was confused by the royalwedding some of the hat choices ( i thought ididnt get it cause im canadian but i was glad to hear some of you didnt get them either).


----------



## heavenly

pdmcd17 said:


> And everyone can come to my wedding it will hopefully be in Jamaica in the summer (my dd start university this fall). The resort will be all inclusive,and family friendly.
> .

I have been to Jamaica twice, so it will be a home from home!! :winkwink:


----------



## booth19

Congratulations Beetle :) :) and Heavenly your not out until it shows - fingers crossed for you all .


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Reb S said:


> Spoomie - thanks for putting in that link, and your MAD hats! Maybe I should make that a prerequisite for the wedding - you have to wear a truly awful hat!
> Ciararfarasfefdffar - how's it going with the new arrival?!
> x

Hello Reb,

I feel like I am on Team NoSleep! The little one likes to not stay asleep until around 4-6 am and sometimes the toddler gets up around 4 for a few hours!! My husband often stays up late to help (too late for him usually) but has to get up at 7 to go to work. Ah, the first world problems we have, eh? :)

I am glad this is the last time I am going to be doing this with all of the difficulty, stress, and worry on getting and staying pregnant through birth. I am happy we have this one last little one most of the time and that I am finished with having babies but I am probably going to miss it. I can tell you though, I just have not bounced back physically as well as I did last time at 40 now that I am. It may be that I am just not in the shape I was or that have just reached the end of what my body will put up with.

I know many of you are in great shape with the runners and all. Keep up the positive thoughts, don't make a chore out of it, and it isn't over until you are ready for it to be over. I swear by having a cold or slight immune depressor around conception time. It seemed to have been one of the factors that worked for us.

Congrats on all of those bfps and keeping you in my thoughts with fingers crossed.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Wow Beetle!!!!!!!! That's amazing! We must bring Holly out soon for all these BFP's...! 
Cianfarsdfwar - sorry you're not getting any sleep! I hope gwyneth settles soon and gives you a break xxx


----------



## Miss_C

BEETLE!!!!! woo hooooooooooooooooooooo - that is just the BEST news. Well done. I was on baby aspirin up to 14 weeks, FS said there is no real evidence either way. It can't hurt - mine was 100mg. Have you had the Factor V Leiden blood test - this is the one that tests for clotting issues which can cause a miscarriage especially around the 10-12 week mark when the placenta starts to embed and kick in.


----------



## Mistyy

YAY BEETLE! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is so wonderful! A positive glut of BFPs! :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Reb S

Beetle - if we go ahead with IVF I'll be on baby aspirin as well. I should kick up and make a fuss and ask to speak to a consultant x


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, STILL no AF for me.

CD28 and 15DPO, no AF pains either.

I think it must be the Clomid, confused!!!


Love and :dust: to all!! xx


----------



## Desperado167

Bettle ,wonderful news babes ,well done ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

beetle said:


> Hello ladies - firstly HUGE congratulations Butterfly on your BFP! I'm so pleased and excited for you!
> 
> Well, quick update on me ...its a BFP and a Puppy! I cant believe it! I'm so ridiculously excited. And praying that 3rd time lucky this will stick. I'm hoping that mum has been pulling strings upstairs to get me pregnant and am hoping that she will continue to pull strings to keep me pregnant! We had v.v faint BFP on Sunday (16 dpo) so I held out and did a FRER and digi this morning and both v. clear and pregnant 1-2 weeks! Woop woop!
> 
> Anyone got any tips as to how to not think negatively 3rd time around? Im taking vits - anything else?
> 
> OK ... the puppy ... she's gorgeous! My OH and I completely fell in love with all of them - just under 4 weeks at the moment and about the size of a wriggly guinea pig but gorgeous fox red lab puppies! So ... we've put down a deposit for Foxy who she is being known as for now (my OH thinks its a great porn star name) and we'll see her in 3 weeks time but take her home when she's 8 weeks! Reb ... I need a puppy shopping list!
> 
> Finally ladies - congratulations on all the weddings - loving the concepts! The hats etc. Just wish my OH would pop the question!
> 
> And last but by no means least - fingers crossed Heavenly! xx

OMG how did I miss this!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS BETTLE...stay distracted, busy with other things, that should keep you positive :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beetle

Thanks ladies! I'm just focussing on each day as it comes and trying to think positive. this whole aspirin thing I've just parked as I dont want to stress myself out kicking up a great big stink. I will have serious chats with the GP next Tuesday - i'll be just over 5 weeks then. Hopefully that won't be too late. Its just that I've read taking aspirin can cause MC as well - obviously I'd only be on baby aspirin but even so ... is there really no risk?!


----------



## gaf70

Haven't been on for a week or so, so congratulations with BFP's!!!!

I had my AMH test done last week and the results have come back this morning. According to the letter the result of <1.28 pmol/L inicates a below average ovarian response and they would therefore advise a high dose of stimulation medication to optimise your ovarian response. I am taking that to mean that they will recommend something like Clomid first of all - does that seem right?? Am I getting my hopes up by thinking there may be a small chance.....

Will find out more in March and in the meantime I will be googling AMH levels :)

x


----------



## Nise

Yay, I'm back from a few days away to find not one but two new bfps for the over 40's - way to go girls :happydance: Congratulations to you both. I'm now gonna hope we'll get a hattrick in the next day or so. FX for you Heavenly. You know 2012 is turning out to be a good year 2 of my good friends on here who were both long time ttc'ers got bfps in Jan - maybe it's the year of the deserved! I hope so. :hugs:

Had a good time down in Cannes - bloody expensive, bought a round of drinks in one of the hotel bars - 2 bottles of beer and 1 scotch and coke 69 Euros!!! Stuck to the back street bars after that - but it looks like it may all pay off as yesterday (the last day) we got a record deal offer for one of our Artists - we really weren't expecting that - the whole thing was more to do with networking and growing our companies, so we've come back on a high. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

One born every minute, I just shouldn't watch it. Children who can barely form a sentence having children :-( There's no justice that their bodies are so well equipped for it and ours are giving up the ghost. I probably sound like a fascist; I'm just sad for the babies being born into such dysfunctional 'families' who are simply an inconvenient side effect of having had sex, and I'm sad for me and I'm sad for you when we want it so much and can't have it


----------



## Reb S

Aww Spoomie, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Thank you friend :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie I lov watching one born every minute but I agree some of the no hopers bringing these precious bundles into the world. I think the issue is the hospital is a pretty bad area if my memory serves me correctly? If it were a hospital in Surrey or somewhere we may see different people. We have the American on on over here at the moment and it shits me to tears, they ALL bar a tiny minority have an epidural, there are so many c sections it's scary. A show with more women birthing that have had a difficult journey would be so uplifting enlightening and probably more "realistic" than showing these bottom rung of the socio economic ladder popping children out like pills. Deliver Me often shows people with a amazing stories do you get that one there, even one of the doctors is in her 40's and had to do ivf etc and then had a massively high risk pregnancy with complete placenta previa. Even sytill when it comes to the whole birth process it is very American and not a guide as to the UK model of care I don't think.

What exactly do you do Nise I used work independently as artist representation and even got a band signed to BMG in the UK. 69 euros for a round of drinks, would have been a very sober trip!!!!

Gaf my AMH was 1.10 - step away from google - seriously I mean it, not a good idea. Just believe me when I say our levels are low but shit sherlock as we needed telling that! However the AMH only tells a FS how aggressive to be with stims, it CANNOT predict whether the reserves are just low or just bad if that makes sense, the only way to do that is to slice an ovary open and remove the stem like cells that will develop into eggs and test them which has NEVER been done - YET!! 50mg clomid delayed my O first cycle and completely annov the next 100mg gave me 2 bfp's the second one being this one. The idea was to pop out more than the one egg each cycle to play the numbers game 3 or 4 a cycle would reduce a year to 3 months. In theory. I know with this cycle I popped at least 2 maybe 4 follicles based on the scan etc and was crapping myself there would be more than one in here. I added CoQ10 to the mix for 3 months so this one must be the CoQ10 egg as it takes 90 days for an egg to develop, truly believe it is a wonderful supplement form everything I have read and plan to go back on it if I can find out if safe during breastfeeding or if not after that to maintain my "youth"!! LOL.

Beetle "normal" aspirin can cause miscarriage and carries enormous risks, my FS gave me a heap of gumpf on baby aspirin or low dose as it is called here and there are no identified risks it is just inconclusive as to whether it makes a difference with miscarriage rates or not. The theory behind it is that it helps the blood viscosity (if that's the word) to prevent clots forming when the placenta is forming which is a commonly held belief is the reason for miscarriage if the fetus is healthy. Anywhoo I am sure you will do your own research.

Quick update on Ziggy - had hospital appointment yesterday and took an age and forever to find heartbeat, you knew midwife was worried when she did a massive exhale of breath when she eventually found it. Little bugger was hiding AGAIN. 3 weeks to morphology which is when I will start to relax if all is well I think. Also gonna find out if pink or blue hopefully!!

Love and hugs and massive amounts of baby dust to you all. Sticky sticky vibes to our BFP's - someone has to roll out Holly!!!


----------



## LLbean

Want to be my Rep too Miss C? hehehe


----------



## Miss_C

LLbean said:


> Want to be my Rep too Miss C? hehehe

I would love to but have been out of the industry for years and have zero contacts over here in Aus. It is an industry that will suck you dry!!! The band I got signed to BMG pulled out last minute cos they didn't want to sell their souls. Stayed independent and did really really well, Prince gave them recording space for free and they got to No1 in a few cities throughout the US on airplay, sold a ton of cd's at their gigs and stayed true to themselves, my friend in the states got sooooooo busy managing them and booking gigs etc she moved her entire business into that field instead of trying to get them "recording deals"

Sorry waaaaaay waaaaay off track there. I do miss some of the old days with Prince but not enough I would go back to that way of life and industry and if Jake pics up a guitar or mike I will start to panic!!!!


----------



## LLbean

heheh FINE! Be that way! LOL :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

:img:


----------



## LLbean

LOL


----------



## pdmcd17

So I'm clueless as to what my body is doing, I'm exhausted emotional and my period is light now but I'm still passing clots on day6. I feel bloated and think I'm fighting g a bug again. I'm suppose to be entering my fertile window in a few days and I have no desire to even be touched

I'm still excited for all the BFP's hopefully the start of a trend


----------



## heavenly

Well, AF finally turned up today on CD29, so Clomid has lengthened my cycle. Good to know, at least next cycle, I won't test til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep my blood pressure down.

Onwards and upwards to round 2 of Clomid, and hopefully OVing around Valentines Day! :cloud9:

Love and :dust: to all. xx


----------



## beetle

:hugs: hi Heavenly, sorry to hear that the witch got you but great news that the Clomid has lengthened your luteal phase to give you the bestest chance of getting pregnant soon! Fingers and toes crossed for you next month!:hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Heavenly - sorry that blasted old witch has rocked up :hugs:

Good news though about your longer cycle :D Longer luteal phase IS encouraging indeed.

AFM - 8 DPO today. Am hungry as hell, boobs were hot and tender this morning and i've had a few unusual cramps low down. Temps are high apart from a big dip on day 6. However - i laugh at my promising symptoms these days as this is month 9 and thats too long to stay optomistic. And i've had all these signs before and just come on as normal :roll:
My cycle is usually 28/29 so AF would be next Thursday. Untill i began going to accupuncture i was ov'ing around day 17 and so my luteal was around 12 days. Last 3 months i've ov'd on CD14. Thus lengthening my luteal by 2/3 days :)

Have begun the She-oak this morning :)

<Waves to all> xxx


----------



## booth19

Heavenly - sorry AF turned up thought was going to be a lucky month for you all and Mistyy fingers crossed for you this month :)

AFM - well have to go for another blood test on Saturday as levels were still over 50 and won't discharge until below 25 and then Dr's Monday to see if there is anything they can check!! Also going to ask about CoQ10 and see what they think as quite a few women on here seem to be taking it :)


----------



## Reb S

Good luck, Mistyy, 
HEavenly, sorry she got you - me too and two days early the old bitch!
Hope everyone else is okay, especiallly our BFP VIP's! x


----------



## beetle

Ladies, its not looking good for me. My HCG at 18dpo (Tues) was just 21 so I have an anxious wait over the weekend to find out what the results of the 72 hour test (bloods taken this morning) will be on Monday. 

I did another FRER test today and its looking exactly the same as the one on Tuesday (no darker), and the digi test is still reading 1-2 weeks pregnant. Ho hum. 

I did start taking baby aspirin yesterday after doing a ton of research and desperately trying to stay positive. Not easy and OH is away for the next few days. .....


----------



## heavenly

beetle said:


> Ladies, its not looking good for me. My HCG at 18dpo (Tues) was just 21 so I have an anxious wait over the weekend to find out what the results of the 72 hour test (bloods taken this morning) will be on Monday.
> 
> I did another FRER test today and its looking exactly the same as the one on Tuesday (no darker), and the digi test is still reading 1-2 weeks pregnant. Ho hum.
> 
> I did start taking baby aspirin yesterday after doing a ton of research and desperately trying to stay positive. Not easy and OH is away for the next few days. .....

We'll all be here for support. :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Beetle. Everything crossed here too. Sending massive positive vibes your way hun. :hugs: What DPO did you get your first pos. test on? 

Reb - sorry to hear you've got the old Aunt there already :hugs: Hope she's gone again quick :)


----------



## beetle

Thanks Misty. I got first positive test on 15dpo although it was very very faint (FRER). This pregnancy reminds me of my first when I didn't get positive test until 18dpo and had MC at 5.5 weeks. We could be in blighted ovum territory. Really wish I had met Mr Right earlier. x


----------



## Reb S

Aw - me too, Beetle. Fingers hugely crossed for you x


----------



## heavenly

I don't feel very well. This AF is awful, bleeding very heavily, threw up yesterday and today feel very dizzy. I suppose it must be the Clomid but I don't like it. :nope:


----------



## LLbean

Beetle :hugs:


----------



## greens

heavenly said:


> I don't feel very well. This AF is awful, bleeding very heavily, threw up yesterday and today feel very dizzy. I suppose it must be the Clomid but I don't like it. :nope:

I hope you feel better soon, but I would say maybe not to ignore the dizzy and throwing up if it continues or if you feel worse.


----------



## LLbean

heavenly said:


> I don't feel very well. This AF is awful, bleeding very heavily, threw up yesterday and today feel very dizzy. I suppose it must be the Clomid but I don't like it. :nope:

could it be a side effect from the clomid? did you take anything else? I was on Steroids (prednisone) and that is a side effect once you stop ...I was taking DHEA too and that is also considered a steroid...so that may be it? Drink lots of water to flush it out!


----------



## beetle

thanks guys - I think most of us have been in my situ. It still sucks! Still a miracle may still happen! 

heavenly hope you are feeling better hon?! :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

greens said:


> I hope you feel better soon, but I would say maybe not to ignore the dizzy and throwing up if it continues or if you feel worse.




LLbean said:


> could it be a side effect from the clomid? did you take anything else? I was on Steroids (prednisone) and that is a side effect once you stop ...I was taking DHEA too and that is also considered a steroid...so that may be it? Drink lots of water to flush it out!

I am on AD's have been taking them for about 16 months. I didn't have any side effects with the Clomid when I took the actual tablets at the beginning of my cycle, it's just been since AF has started. Don't feel sick today but still very very tired and a little lightheaded.




beetle said:


> thanks guys - I think most of us have been in my situ. It still sucks! Still a miracle may still happen!
> 
> heavenly hope you are feeling better hon?! :hugs:

Thinking of you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear Af showed up this month. You wouldn't have a stomach bug perhaps? Maybe it's just concidence that it arrived with AF...


----------



## heavenly

Pippi_elk said:


> Sorry to hear Af showed up this month. You wouldn't have a stomach bug perhaps? Maybe it's just concidence that it arrived with AF...

Maybe, not sure. Feel a bit better tonight.

Thanks everyone. x


----------



## pdmcd17

Beetle fxd
heavenly hope you feel better

Afm finally feeling better sleeping is a wonderful thing, af is finally gone! Should ov in a day or so, lots of bd'ng


----------



## Reb S

Pdmc, glad you are finally better! We've both had a shite run of ill-health, it's our turn for some good!
Heavenly, glad you are better too x
AFM, I woke up this morning realising we have two months left - if we don't IVF in March we're giving up. Onto adoption? Or child-less (free, as some call it...) living. Strangely quite excited about the thought of drinking again, dyeing my hair again, painting the flat, using non-estrogen-free soaps again (the estrogen-free ones are rubbish for your hair!) and NOT taking loads of vitamins - all the things we've tried to help with TTC. After 4 years it's strangely liberating. What a journey we have been on. Life is SO f......g unfair. But there you go!


----------



## heavenly

Reb S said:


> Pdmc, glad you are finally better! We've both had a shite run of ill-health, it's our turn for some good!
> Heavenly, glad you are better too x
> AFM, I woke up this morning realising we have two months left - if we don't IVF in March we're giving up. Onto adoption? Or child-less (free, as some call it...) living. Strangely quite excited about the thought of drinking again, dyeing my hair again, painting the flat, using non-estrogen-free soaps again (the estrogen-free ones are rubbish for your hair!) and NOT taking loads of vitamins - all the things we've tried to help with TTC. After 4 years it's strangely liberating. What a journey we have been on. Life is SO f......g unfair. But there you go!

Hey you, this is our decision year as well. I am 46, if Clomid isn't successful, we will be looking into IVF, whether we can afford it etc...but if it doesn't work first time....then decision decisions!! You sound like you have been really thinking things through, sending you lots of love and support. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Reb and Heavenly - its so hard trying to get your mind into a good place over all this isnt it? I mean if you want a child badly enough to go through all this ttc and all the extra vitamins, charting, healthy eating, IVF and god knows what - its nigh impossible to then expect yourself to stay chilled about whether or not you'll be successful. It just doesnt add up :(

Having said that my mind *was* in that good place before i fell preg around this time last year. I was honestly ok with it if i did and ok with it if i didnt. So was DP - happy if we fell, happy if we didnt. Like the holy grail of mind sets!! I so want to get back to that state again. I've found DPs yearning for one of his own has made it worse for me.

Big siiiiiiigh and :hugs:s for all of us :)


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> Reb and Heavenly - its so hard trying to get your mind into a good place over all this isnt it? I mean if you want a child badly enough to go through all this ttc and all the extra vitamins, charting, healthy eating, IVF and god knows what - its nigh impossible to then expect yourself to stay chilled about whether or not you'll be successful. It just doesnt add up :(
> 
> Having said that my mind *was* in that good place before i fell preg around this time last year. I was honestly ok with it if i did and ok with it if i didnt. So was DP - happy if we fell, happy if we didnt. Like the holy grail of mind sets!! I so want to get back to that state again. I've found DPs yearning for one of his own has made it worse for me.
> 
> Big siiiiiiigh and :hugs:s for all of us :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Reb...so many times I see that when people finally let go of the idea they succeed LOL

My cousin was one of them...they tried for over 10 years and nothing...and they tried EVERYTHING! even IVF...they finally went and adopted a girl and the very same month she fell pregnant LOL. So now they have the two girls :D


----------



## Nise

Sorry the witch got you Heavenly and that she was such a bitch too. Glad you're feeling a bit better now.

Beetle, I've got everything crossed for you, such a worrying time. 

AFM - it's been a horrible couple of days. I had to have my little cat put to sleep on Thursday morning - she's been gallantly fighting cancer since last March, I found the decision really hard to make even though I knew it was inevitable and I've been getting used to the idea for almost a year. Still very sad though. She's now burried under the apple tree alongside her favourite brother with the daffs already coming up around her. :cry:

Miss C - I work freelance in TV, Film and Music Production with my OH who is a music producer. Back in the day we were both Artists so music has always been in my life. I left the industry about 15 years ago to persue a career in film production (ttc is not the only thing you get to old for!!!). I make pop promos (produce and direct which I love) and recently produced my first feature which is a musical comedy - (still in post production with that one). I mainly earn my money in TV though and work quite a lot as a 1st Assistant Director - the bossy one that does all the shouting on the floor!!! but I really want to move away from 1st'ing it doesn't satisfy my creative side enough. Slowly slowly....:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nise said:


> Sorry the witch got you Heavenly and that she was such a bitch too. Glad you're feeling a bit better now.
> 
> Beetle, I've got everything crossed for you, such a worrying time.
> 
> AFM - it's been a horrible couple of days. I had to have my little cat put to sleep on Thursday morning - she's been gallantly fighting cancer since last March, I found the decision really hard to make even though I knew it was inevitable and I've been getting used to the idea for almost a year. Still very sad though. She's now burried under the apple tree alongside her favourite brother with the daffs already coming up around her. :cry:
> 
> Miss C - I work freelance in TV, Film and Music Production with my OH who is a music producer. Back in the day we were both Artists so music has always been in my life. I left the industry about 15 years ago to persue a career in film production (ttc is not the only thing you get to old for!!!). I make pop promos (produce and direct which I love) and recently produced my first feature which is a musical comedy - (still in post production with that one). I mainly earn my money in TV though and work quite a lot as a 1st Assistant Director - the bossy one that does all the shouting on the floor!!! but I really want to move away from 1st'ing it doesn't satisfy my creative side enough. Slowly slowly....:hugs:

so sorry about your kitty :hugs:

I see we have a career in common...I too have been 1st AD for a while...kind of stopped after moving to GA but film/tv is my passion. Now what I can do here is "extra" work...will try to get an agent this year and see what happens :D

Wish this little town had more musical theater...I'd love to get back to that


----------



## pdmcd17

KReb.& misty i hear you, we're only. Trying till dec. I pray it happens he deserves the chance to be a dad. I am blessed i have 2.

At least everyone here understands where im coming from
We all deserve it- fxd for us all


----------



## heavenly

Nise said:


> AFM - it's been a horrible couple of days. I had to have my little cat put to sleep on Thursday morning - she's been gallantly fighting cancer since last March, I found the decision really hard to make even though I knew it was inevitable and I've been getting used to the idea for almost a year. Still very sad though. She's now burried under the apple tree alongside her favourite brother with the daffs already coming up around her. :cry:

So sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Beetle you know I have everything crossed for you and hope you get good numbers on Monday. What a bind having to wait for them :nope::hugs::hugs:

Heavenly sorry about the horrible AF but glad you are starting to feel better :hugs::hugs:

Reb, love the new ticker but really hope that somehow this happens for you in the next few months, it's like LL says and I know people hate hearing it but sometimes when you just give up it happens (I had given up on this last month :haha:) :hugs::hugs:

Mistyy :hugs::hugs: for you too as it sounds like you need some, in fact it sounds like a lot are needed all round 

Nise, sounds like you have had a very interesting career :thumbup: So sorry to hear about your cat :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Beetle - fingers crossed for you, hope just a blip and those numbers go up over the weekend x


----------



## Nise

LLBean - that's interesting, it's so rare that I meet someone else albeit cyber meeting that is in the same job as me - Shame there's not much of an industry in GA but I hope you can get some work as an Extra or SA as we are now supposed to call them! It can be quite lucrative and is one area where the payment guidelines are pretty much adhered to (if you discount student films and freebies). Good luck.


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Pdmc, glad you are finally better! We've both had a shite run of ill-health, it's our turn for some good!
> Heavenly, glad you are better too x
> AFM, I woke up this morning realising we have two months left - if we don't IVF in March we're giving up. Onto adoption? Or child-less (free, as some call it...) living. Strangely quite excited about the thought of drinking again, dyeing my hair again, painting the flat, using non-estrogen-free soaps again (the estrogen-free ones are rubbish for your hair!) and NOT taking loads of vitamins - all the things we've tried to help with TTC. After 4 years it's strangely liberating. What a journey we have been on. Life is SO f......g unfair. But there you go!

Friend :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## LLbean

Nise said:


> LLBean - that's interesting, it's so rare that I meet someone else albeit cyber meeting that is in the same job as me - Shame there's not much of an industry in GA but I hope you can get some work as an Extra or SA as we are now supposed to call them! It can be quite lucrative and is one area where the payment guidelines are pretty much adhered to (if you discount student films and freebies). Good luck.

as a stand in is better rate but extra in GA is crap...it's a right to work state so being SAG here means nothing really LOL


----------



## beetle

Ladies it's all over - bleeding heavily now so no need to wait for results. Gutted. Will see doc on Tuesday to discuss whether they can do any tests to find out why the miscarriage. Will order co-enzyme q10 today! Hey ho - here we go again. I love my OH - he loves me unconditionally - wish I could give him a baby.


----------



## Reb S

Beetle, I'm so so sorry. Lots of hugs and so glad about your OH. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh beetle I am gutted for you. I really hope the docs can give you some answers :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Beetle I am so very sorry for you. To experience all this in such a short space of time :nope: I hope they can do some investigation into what is causing the MC's :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

So very sorry Beetle. I wish you and your very lovely sounding OH much strength at this time. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Beetle :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Beetle im so sorry big hugs


----------



## Mistyy

So very very sorry Beetle :hugs:


----------



## beetle

You guys are amazing. Thanks so much. It means alot to get your support. Most of us have all been here and it truly sucks. I could wallow in my own self pity and think why me ... again after everything that's happened. But I won't. Somehow I must find the strength to carry on. You all have so I will! 

I will pick myself up, and get those answers and we will somehow have our dreams answered. I shall lie low for a while and then focus on Foxy our new Puppy who we pick up in a months time. She has no idea yet how much she is going to be loved! :hugs: to you all! xxx


----------



## heavenly

beetle said:


> You guys are amazing. Thanks so much. It means alot to get your support. Most of us have all been here and it truly sucks. I could wallow in my own self pity and think why me ... again after everything that's happened. But I won't. Somehow I must find the strength to carry on. You all have so I will!
> 
> I will pick myself up, and get those answers and we will somehow have our dreams answered. I shall lie low for a while and then focus on Foxy our new Puppy who we pick up in a months time. She has no idea yet how much she is going to be loved! :hugs: to you all! xxx

So sorry hun, loads of hugs and love to you, can't wait to see a pic of Foxy! :hugs::hugs:





On a minor note, AFM....I am a complete twunk....was really worried why I had been feeling sick, dizzy and very tired. I realised this morning I had been taking a double dose of my ADs by mistake. I am on 20mg Citalopram and had been taking 40mg for the past few days. If you are on the wrong dose of ADs, the side effects are really bad. Thank goodness I found out why and am so glad it wasn't the Clomid. What a dipstick I am...:cloud9:


----------



## Spoomie

Beetle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so so sorry xxx


----------



## booth19

Really sorry Beetle and hope you get some answers :cry::cry:


I am also going to get some COQ10 and ask the doctor about it tomorrow now that my levels have finally gone below 25!!:growlmad:


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry Bettle, hope they'll do some investigations and try to find a reason for your miscarriages. My sister had 3 miscarriages in a row but then went on to have 2 successful pregnancies (she was in her mid 30s) so don't give up hope.


----------



## pdmcd17

llbean omg i love your egg pic i normally catch up on the site on my phone or tablet rarely my comp. Your pic made me laugh its too cute.

Beetle big hugs enjoy foxy once you get him/her (which is it).

AFM i had a unusual thing happen yesterday. I was on cycle day 10 due to ov on cd 9-11
so yesterday i noticed spotting mid cycle (af is due in 14days)- im doubting it was ov bleeding but wow itd be nice. i dont remember ever having this before and it hasnt happend since. Wierd


----------



## LLbean

pdmcd17 feel free to grab it if you like!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ladies:

I am due to have a HSG done on Tuesday the 14th...Valentine's Day of all days...:thumbup:

Anywho...I am wondering what to expect. If you have had the procedure done, what was your experience? If all goes well this cycle I will be due to ovulate on the 20th or 21st which would be great after a HSG. 

Thanks!

D~


----------



## LLbean

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Ladies:
> 
> I am due to have a HSG done on Tuesday the 14th...Valentine's Day of all days...:thumbup:
> 
> Anywho...I am wondering what to expect. If you have had the procedure done, what was your experience? If all goes well this cycle I will be due to ovulate on the 20th or 21st which would be great after a HSG.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~

I had it done too...really was not bad at all


----------



## Nise

LLbean - that pic is brilliant! and the teaspoon sperms look a little more friendly than the one on here who looks quite evil to me, though I guess the designer was going for a determined look! :haha::spermy:

Dyme_Diva. I've not had an HSG myself so can't tell you anything from personal experience - but I know quite a few ladies who have had it and their verdicts are wide and varried, for some it's been pure hell and for others it hasn't really hurt at all. I think that when a procedure might get us a little closer to our dream it is much easier to bear. Good luck with yours and I hope you are in the 2nd category. Certainly sounds like the timing is brilliant :thumbup:

AFM - Went back to work today for a four week stint and I'm waiting for old Aunt Flow to rock up - I think the fat lady is doing some vocal exercises in the wings. :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

I had an HSG with Levovist which is a thicker solution than the saline type solution. However I am sure the procedure is pretty much the same. I took a couple of ibuprofen prior to the appointment in preparation for any potential cramping afterwards. The procedure itself was just like any other trans vaginal scan if you have had one of them. First he put the duck billed thingy in to open wide and then a probe that looks like a giant vibrator  and a small tube catheter thingy. Once he has a clear pic on the screen of my uterus and tubes etc they squirt the stuff using a syringe plunger type thingy and you can see it on the ultrasound as it comes out the end of the fallopian tube like little twinkling stars! If it doesn't come out cleanly it shows there may be a blockage. They also have a good look around in your uterus for fibroids and they measure the uterus etc etc. They gave me a sanny pad to pop in afterwards cos they used a saline solution to wash things out afterwards and sometimes it doesn't all come out. And ocasdsionally they say you may get a little spotting. I had some very very mild cramping a couple of hours afterwards but VERY mild and no other side effects.

The beauty of the levovist is that it is thicker so can clear any extra debris along its path which as we age is likely if we have had previous children miscarriages, c sections etc hence the reason many pregnancies occurred in the 2-3 months following. HOWEVER don't build too much into that please as you will only add more pressure to your expectations. Just go along as normal and think OK one more thing added to the arsenal of attack!!

They also checked my ovaries and developing follicles etc, he confirmed no activity I had it done on cd11 so there would normally have been something there!! - that cycle which was my 2nd on 50mg clomid was annov or super super late I don't believe I did O despite FFFFFFF saying I did!

There is another type of procedure that is done under x ray as opposed to ultrasound so that experience may be very different. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## booth19

I had a HSG done with no real problems, I did have a bit of cramping afterwards but that was it and was more uncomfortable than anything. Think we just get used to the prodding and poking!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Miss C~

Thank you that information was excellent. I will take something prior as it seems to be an uncomfortable procedure. Hopefully mine will go as well as yours did for you.

Thanks!

D~


----------



## Mistyy

So c c c cold and foggy out there today! Brrrrrrrr.

Nise I'm waiting for the old gal too :roll:

Due on tomorrow or Thursday. FFFFFFF is eagerly proclaiming i have a triphasic chart this month. Why is it the more excited that com. prog. gets, the less hopeful i am?

Boobs are hurting, lots of headaches, still hungry and tired, bit of low dragy pain every now and again. 

I'd like to know who's idea it was to make all the early preg signs and all the pre AF signs completely the blinking same ... 

I'm ok though! :) Was saying to OH yesterday i'm loads more relaxed these days. He said he's insanely jealous when he sees men with their little kids, especially if they look younger than him, but he too is feeling alot more able to accept it may just never happen for us.

Anyway fingers and toes crossed for eveyone. Nise i hope she doesnt show up for you :) Keep em crossed for me. Love to all xxx


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, still no snow here!


My Monitor showed me a High today, bit weird, it's only CD6 and I OVd last month on CD13. I normally only get a couple of Highs before a Peak, who knows. I suppose we will have to get down to BDing a bit early this cycle! :blush:

Keep warm everyone. :hugs:


----------



## beetle

Hey ladies ... back from docs ... looks like I'll get a few blood tests on the NHS but that's about it but its a starter for 10. 

Miss C - what dosage of co-enzyme Q10 did you take?
Misty - Fingers crossed for you ...
Heavenly - sounding positive for an earlier O' date than normal!

Im still bleeding but coping by putting together a shopping list for our new puppy Foxy! (a beautiful lab bitch). Any recommendations or tips for looking after a new puppy v. gratefully received. We will be crate training her. Im just worried that her first outing with me will be a 3 hour car journey from Devon poor little thing! 

Good luck everyone - sorry my news wasn't great but I'm still hopefully for a positive outcome in due course.


----------



## Butterfly67

Beetle I hope that Foxy will be able to take some of the pain away, and no doubt she will keep you busy. I don't know anything about puppies so am no hope there. 

Hope that the blood tests may at least be a start to see if there is anything they can do but I have everything crossed for a positive out come for you too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beetle

Aw Thanks Butterfly - how are you feeling? How's Dubai?! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dubai is brilliant - it is such a funny place - I played golf today at the Montgomerie club and as I came out I saw Colin himself and so had a quick chat lol but that is the kind of thing that happens in Dubai! I am feeling fine which I don't really like but trying to stay positive :flower::hugs:


----------



## beetle

whooo get you! Colin himself hey?! 

Glad you are feeling fine... what are we like ... panicking when we don't have any pregnancy signs. Alot of people don't start to feel anything until at least 6 weeks sometimes later and some lucky people don't have any side affects all the way through. Fingers crossed hon that its all absolutely fine! At least one of us needs to have the luck! x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh lucky you to be in Dubai Butterfly :) Whats the temp like out there at this time of year? We've just booked our honey moon - 7 nights in Sorentto followed by 4 in Rome. YAY! Cannot wait!

I've been trying, with no success so far, to book a pair of tickets to the opera for us in either Naples or Rome which dont cost over £100 each! :shock: I've given up now tbh.

As a comiseration OH has just booked us tickets to see Billy Conolly at the BIC in Bournmouth this March, lol. Not quite the same - but looking forward to it anyway :) 

I've had tum ache this afternoon :( Darn it - not looking good then. Today is 13DPO and i *always* have a 13 day luteal. Expecting spotting tomorrow for sure.

Beetle - puppies puppies puppies! sigh. LOVE them :) My only advice is to have plenty of newspaper in the house and the car. When i picked up my great dane pup i was assured he travelled well. He was sick after 10 minutes in the car, bless him :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well it is about 25 C max during the day but a bit chilly at night and in the morning but quite nice really :thumbup:

The honeymoon sounds lovely Mistyy, hope you manage to get those opera tickets. 

Well a few days before I got my bfp I remember feeling 'stomachy' which was the only way I could describe it so I hope that the old witch stays away :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

beetle said:


> Hey ladies ... back from docs ... looks like I'll get a few blood tests on the NHS but that's about it but its a starter for 10.
> 
> Im still bleeding but coping by putting together a shopping list for our new puppy Foxy! (a beautiful lab bitch). Any recommendations or tips for looking after a new puppy v. gratefully received. We will be crate training her. Im just worried that her first outing with me will be a 3 hour car journey from Devon poor little thing!
> 
> Good luck everyone - sorry my news wasn't great but I'm still hopefully for a positive outcome in due course.

Hey you. :hugs: My 'baby' is a short haired silver tabby called Summer, she is 8 1/2 now and I bought her from a breeder when she was 2 months. She is still fairly small so I still call her my baby, OH always says to her 'where's mummy?' and she goes looking for me. :D How sad am I!! :blush: We adore her. :cloud9: You are going to have so much fun with Foxy, so much love and wonderful memories to create!!! :hugs:



Butterfly67 said:


> Dubai is brilliant - it is such a funny place - I played golf today at the Montgomerie club and as I came out I saw Colin himself and so had a quick chat lol but that is the kind of thing that happens in Dubai! I am feeling fine which I don't really like but trying to stay positive :flower::hugs:

Hark at you...Ms Jetsetter....don't worry about the rest of us, freezing our ar*es off. :brat: How wonderful, tell Colin he needs a haircut, he looks like a sheep. :haha: How are you feeling? :hugs:



Mistyy said:


> We've just booked our honey moon - 7 nights in Sorentto followed by 4 in Rome. YAY! Cannot wait!
> 
> I've been trying, with no success so far, to book a pair of tickets to the opera for us in either Naples or Rome which dont cost over £100 each! :shock: I've given up now tbh.
> 
> I've had tum ache this afternoon :( Darn it - not looking good then. Today is 13DPO and i *always* have a 13 day luteal. Expecting spotting tomorrow for sure.

Keeping EVERYTHING crossed that AF stays away!!! xx

Oooooh, I adore Italy!! Haven't been to Rome but have been to Sorrento for a few days, it is stunning, you will have the most wonderful time!.


*Right, where's that Butlins brochure I was looking for...*

:rofl:


----------



## Mistyy

Butterfly - thats a good temp for getting out and about in isnt it? Sometimes when its too hot you just cant face moving! lol.

Heavenly - bless you with your lovely puss! 'where's mummy?' ahhhhh thats so cute :) 

Cheers for the :thumbup: about italy. Neither of us have been before, but it seemed like a good idea. Far enough away to feel like we've travelled, but not too far. Didnt want a long haul flight right after the big day. I think that would kill us both :rofl:

Thanx for all the fingers crossed :friends: I'm feeling the good vibes xxx


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> Cheers for the :thumbup: about italy. Neither of us have been before, but it seemed like a good idea. Far enough away to feel like we've travelled, but not too far. Didnt want a long haul flight right after the big day. I think that would kill us both :rofl:
> 
> Thanx for all the fingers crossed :friends: I'm feeling the good vibes xxx

Italy is wonderful, I have been to Sorrento and to Florence, I am in love with the place, and still so many places there I want to go and see. Jealous!!! Can I sneak into your case....? :plane:


----------



## Nise

Misty - I'm keeping everything crossed for you, The first time I got pg it was the cramps that made me realise it eventually, they felt a bit different to the usual draggy feeling. You're honeymoon sounds amazing, I love Italy. :hugs:

Beetle - You're such a brave lady. Great you're getting some blood tests, better than a poke in the eye with a short sharp stick! The lots of newspaper advice for your new pup is good advice. Doe's your vet run a puppy club, my bff took her puppy and had a great time. :hugs:

Butterfly - In my PG over 40 book it is documented that apparently one of the bonus of being pg over 40 is that MS and other not so nice symptoms are often less! :hugs:

Heavenly - Butlins :rofl: Will that be in Bogna! :hugs:

AFM - Couple of cramps last night, but nothing since except declining temps. 15dpo today - I hate my long luteal phase, it's very boring.


----------



## heavenly

Nise said:


> Heavenly - Butlins :rofl: Will that be in *Bogna*! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Couple of cramps last night, but nothing since except declining temps. 15dpo today - I hate my long luteal phase, it's very boring.

*shudders* 

Keeping everything crossed for you hun. xx


----------



## heavenly

Well, I want to take a bit of control back, I am on this Clomid for another 3 cycles, luckily no side effects yet. But I have to be realistic, if it doesn't work, we will be looking at our options re IVF etc....which quite frankly, scares the hell out of me!!! Don't know if I can use my own eggs or we will go straight to DE.

So OH is getting another SA done this friday, as his SA is two years out of date, he has been taking Wellman for the past 4 months and gave up smoking last year, so I am hoping for some improvement, even though the results were ok. I had a good FS in November but I want to know what my AMH is, I keep reading how important that is, re finding out if it's worth going with my own eggs, so am going to get that test done, Agora and Esperance do those tests, up the coast from me.

So, I just feel like I want to be doing something I suppose, make sense?


----------



## Mistyy

Nise - how long is your luteal usually? That friend of mine that blows hot and cold with me has a luteal phase going on up to 20 days. 

I think you're spot on with the idea that older mums dont get so many symptoms. All 3 of my pregs. in my 20's were nine month throwing up sessions with aches, pains and high blood presure pretty much from day one. But when i was preg last year i felt _nothing at all_ out of the ordinary till i was about 8 weeks and from then on just had a faint dull tum ache most of the time. That was put down to (ancient) ligaments stretching. I actually only took my preg test because i was about to begin a course of malaria tabs and the doc had been firm about checking. AF was already 10 days late by then but i had put that down to my age! Didnt get any very early pregy symptoms at all :wacko:

Heavenly - that totally makes sense. The feeling you want to be doing all you can. I think you're very brave. I feel a bit head in the sand'ish about all this. I wish you all the very very very best with these clomid cycles :D


----------



## Nise

Heavenly - I think thats a great plan but I really hope you go to all the trouble of putting it in place and then having to cancel it all - tempt the law of sod! 

Misty - My LP is usually 15 - 16 days, it's the FP that's short, often O'ing on CD10 but for the last 3 cycles O has been CD12 which is much healthier - I am tributing that to the angus castus.


----------



## heavenly

Thanks guys, I haven't really accepted the fact we may be going down the IVF route, am still in this Clomid 4 cycle bubble....where everything is going to end up fine!!!

But thought, I had better try and start preparing myself if it doesn't...:wacko:


----------



## Mistyy

Heavenly - its good to be positive :D There's every chance that the clomid *will* do the trick :friends: I can understand you wanting to prepare mentaly though. Theres no harm in that at all. I dont beleive in tempting fate.

FFs saying test today but i wont. No spotting this morning [-o&lt;

This is My Ovulation Chart. Temp whent down a teeny bit today - aaarrrgggghhh.

I kept feeling a bit dizzy yesterday and when i lay down in bed last night it felt like the room was spinning! Bit like when you've had a good few too many, but i hadnt had a drop. No idea what would cause that.


----------



## Reb S

Hello ladies,
Sorry, been working ridiculously hard so haven't had time to catch up, but it all sounds hopeful. 
Beetle- glad they are doing a few tests, I hope you get some answers xxx As to puppy advice - lots of newspaper I agree! Don't waste money on puppy pee pads; if your puppy is unsettled try DAP (very expensive hormonal spray but it was worth every penny for our pup with separation anxiety!) Don't worry about the car journey - ours was from Weston super Mare and he just sat in my lap looking mildly interested. Prepare for some broken nights as you do the toilet training hee hee!!! Buy 1000 poo bags; take far too many photos and post some on here x


----------



## beetle

Reb S said:


> Hello ladies,
> Sorry, been working ridiculously hard so haven't had time to catch up, but it all sounds hopeful.
> Beetle- glad they are doing a few tests, I hope you get some answers xxx As to puppy advice - lots of newspaper I agree! Don't waste money on puppy pee pads; if your puppy is unsettled try DAP (very expensive hormonal spray but it was worth every penny for our pup with separation anxiety!) Don't worry about the car journey - ours was from Weston super Mare and he just sat in my lap looking mildly interested. Prepare for some broken nights as you do the toilet training hee hee!!! Buy 1000 poo bags; take far too many photos and post some on here x

Ooh 1000 poo bags! I'm even getting excited about that! Car journey is just me as my OH is on a stag weekend so is going to be no use whatsoever - so Foxy will have to be in a crate in the boot which is why I'm worrying about he stress and also wee wee stops as she won't have had any injections. Ho hum!

Misty! Great chart! Keeping everything crossed for you! X


----------



## Reb S

Oh no - can't you borrow a friend for the day? I would, but I'm working! I guess you could do the old trick of a warm hot water bottle (make sure she can't chew it!) and a ticking clock wrapped in blankets - make sure the breeder gives you a blanket that smells of Mum. Good luck! x


----------



## pdmcd17

beetle my advice i have 2 beasts is the crate. i put a watch in it under the blanket and it is the best thing ever. my one dog goes to her crate to sleep or get away from the other one

the sleepless nights are true and the first night you let them cry it out is a killer but worth it as they love their routines. Im serious in the morning we let them out feed them and play with them as soon as i come back down to the main floor they know its time to go in the crate for the day.

also stick to your boundaries. if you dont want them on your furniture bed or upstairs stick to them. my dogs never go the bedroom level, and used to not go on the furniture till my DS decided it was a good idea. retraining isnt fun

and to help with chewing lots and lots of exercise. leash free parks and socialization are great for this.

good luck


----------



## heavenly

Hey lovely ladies, how are we all doing? :flower:

beetle - How are you hun? :hugs: Can't wait to see a pic of Foxy. :happydance:


Well, just finished my second round of Clomid pills, had a High yesterday but OH got in really late last night and fell asleep on the couch....I got another High this morning so he won't be let off tonight! I need to christen the Conceive Plus!!! :blush:


----------



## Nise

Go for it Heavenly and have no mercy! 

CD1 for me, so here we go again. :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> FFs saying test today but i wont. No spotting this morning [-o&lt;

How are you? x



Nise said:


> Go for it Heavenly and have no mercy!
> 
> CD1 for me, so here we go again. :hugs:

Indeed we do. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Mistyy said:


> Heavenly - its good to be positive :D There's every chance that the clomid *will* do the trick :friends: I can understand you wanting to prepare mentaly though. Theres no harm in that at all. I dont beleive in tempting fate.
> 
> FFs saying test today but i wont. No spotting this morning [-o&lt;
> 
> This is My Ovulation Chart. Temp whent down a teeny bit today - aaarrrgggghhh.
> 
> I kept feeling a bit dizzy yesterday and when i lay down in bed last night it felt like the room was spinning! Bit like when you've had a good few too many, but i hadnt had a drop. No idea what would cause that.

Fingers crossed for you [-o&lt;


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well and I am so jealous of the puppy beetle.Would love to get one but OH not a dog person.

AFM - seen the doctor, considered referring me to consultant straight away but I did ask him why didn't he carry out the blood tests first as have managed to get pregnant 3 times and I want to make sure that my levels are ok and not causing my eggs not to develop!! He said he was just thinking the same!!! SO the waiting goes on as waiting for AF since miscarriage!!

Good luck to the testers this month :)


----------



## Miss_C

if anyone is interested we have a BnB Buddies secret group on FB now. So much fun "seeing" everyone!! PM me for details!

Dump truck full of baby dust as I back out again!!


Mistyy for gawds sake woman :test: your chart looks awesome, I understand the need to wait but coming from this peeaholic DO IT!!!! I found a spare test in the bathroom drawer the other day - did I? You bet I did lol how could I not, seriously I am a little concerned about myself!!


----------



## Mistyy

Lol, miss c. Seriously i'd only ever use a test again IF i ever got to a good week to 10 days late. Chart looks a bit less exciting today :( temp has dropped a bit more. 

Booth - hoping AF comes round quick for you so you can get on with your search for answers :hugs:

Nise - thank you. :hugs: Sorry to hear you've got :witch: I dont think i'll be far behind you again.

Heavenly - hope you had a good night :);)

PDMC - thats great puppy advice. I'd forgotten about the 'first night' hell of listening to the little whines! It is worth it to stick with the plan though.

Reb - <waves> 

Beetle - have you found someone to go with you? I looked up the journey from me to you on google yesterday and thought 'thats not too far - i can spare a few hours, i'll offer to go with'. Then i remembered you have to go to Devon! Eek. Thats a loooooong way from Northants, lol. Cant wait to hear about Foxy :) Have you got/could you borrow a big basket or something similar you could strap in and put pup in on the front seat beside you maybe, for that first journey? Like a cat carrying case with a door, y'know? Just a thought. At least you could see pup and pup could see you.

xxx


----------



## Reb S

Morning all!
Nise, hugs xxx
Booth - glad you're getting some action, I hope your consult comes through quickly x
AFM, nothin' much doing - just working, OH working, dog at dog-sitters, huh.
xxx


----------



## beetle

hey ladies - thanks all for the advice on Foxy. And Misty bless you - northants to Devon is a trek and a half! I do have a cat basket I could put foxy in but surely that's too small for an 8 week old puppy? hmm I do like the idea of her next to me though. 

Booth - you are so in the same situ as me! ie 3 MC's and wanting answers. We are due to be moving to Farnham in mid March if the wretched house purchase goes through OK, which means new GP, new rules etc. But I phoned up Surrey PCT and they were so helpful, even though I don't qualify for IVF via NHS they said they would definitely be ok with further investigations and even suggested that I got my local GP to refer me to a Dr Raj Rai who operates in St mary's hospital and who runs a specialist recurring miscarriage clinic. I was very impressed - got a proactive call from someone rather than email and seriously couldn't do enough to help - phoned back a further 2 times with additional suggestions! Its things like that that make the difference!

Misty - we are all on tenterhooks! Fingers crossed!


----------



## booth19

Beetle - glad to hear they are on the ball, so frustrating to wait for tests as they can't really test levels etc until AF, never wanted it to come quickly before !! Had all the tests 6 years ago when had ovarian failure but nothing since ovulation returned so I am sure it will be down to hormone levels but we will wait and see!!

Fingers crossed Mistyy, you have better determination than me, I can't have any tests in the house now as want to test until I use them all up - lol x


----------



## Mistyy

:witch::sad2::wine:

So sorry girls. CD1 again! I always feel such a terrible fraud when AF turns up having got everyone all excited :oops:

Beetle i have 2 quite big cats who's (closable) baskets are humungus, lol. Maybe you could borrow/rent something similar from your local vet or dog/cat sanctuary for the weekend? 

<continues to wrack brains>


----------



## Nise

Misty - so sorry the old hag got you - I was so hoping she would be satisfied with just me. :hugs:

Beetle - I really really hope you can get into Mr Raj Rai. A very good friend of mine on here, Rabbitchild (we have met several times in the outside world too) anyway she's not in the over 40's category but she did endured several mc's and was eventually treated by him - she now has the very beautiful baby Poppy. I'm sure she would be more than happy to answer any questions you may have and she has contact details for him if you need them. She can't recommend that man highly enough. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## greens

The puppy will get tired pretty quick on the journey I expect and after perhaps thowing up will I expect go to sleep. I would ensure that there is plenty of material to snuggle into and support your puppy so that they do not roll around too much in the crate.
If you do put them on the front seat you may be able to use the seat belt to secure their carry cage, but they may well be safer in the boot area and be less of distraction to you in your long journey of driving.
Exciting to get a new house buddy. :D


----------



## Reb S

I agree with Greens - don't put pup on the front seat - not good for you and not that safe for pup either!! She will fret, puke, pee etc, but she's a puppy - she'll get tired and go to sleep hopefully! Now I must put my puppy to bed (actually he's nearly two already!) x
Mistyy - hugs xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

reb in your pic what is in your dogs mouth?

on a positive note im almost down 25lbs (24.5). i hope will help with my ttc and pcos.
went through my closet and dresser and have to garbage bags to donate. i was able to take some of my skinny clothes out of the basket in the closet.

i have noticed the loss - but find it frustrating that i dont loose it equally i have lost it mostly in my abd and hips not my thighs.

that means i can pull my clothes on/off with out undoing the button. but they are just fitting right in the thighs (which means i cant go down a pant size yet -hopefully soon, till then belts are my friend)


----------



## Miss_C

pdmcd17 said:


> reb in your pic what is in your dogs mouth?

OMG I have been wanting to ask this for ages and always forget - looks like the tail end of a mouse!!!!


----------



## heavenly

beetle said:


> hey ladies - thanks all for the advice on Foxy. And Misty bless you - northants to Devon is a trek and a half! I do have a cat basket I could put foxy in but surely that's too small for an 8 week old puppy? hmm I do like the idea of her next to me though.
> 
> Booth - you are so in the same situ as me! ie 3 MC's and wanting answers. We are due to be moving to Farnham in mid March if the wretched house purchase goes through OK, which means new GP, new rules etc. But I phoned up Surrey PCT and they were so helpful, even though I don't qualify for IVF via NHS they said they would definitely be ok with further investigations and even suggested that I got my local GP to refer me to a Dr Raj Rai who operates in St mary's hospital and who runs a specialist recurring miscarriage clinic. I was very impressed - got a proactive call from someone rather than email and seriously couldn't do enough to help - phoned back a further 2 times with additional suggestions! Its things like that that make the difference!
> 
> Misty - we are all on tenterhooks! Fingers crossed!

I am glad you are being treated well, we are all here for you! :hugs:



Mistyy said:


> :witch::sad2::wine:
> 
> So sorry girls. CD1 again! I always feel such a terrible fraud when AF turns up having got everyone all excited :oops:

So sorry hun, :hugs:. I am boycotting the 2WW this cycle, it did me no good at all last month, I won't be testing til I am day late and am not going to symptom spot, it drove me crazy last month, so I am going to be caaaaaaaalm. No, I am really!! :growlmad::happydance:




pdmcd17 said:


> on a positive note im almost down 25lbs (24.5). i hope will help with my ttc and pcos.
> went through my closet and dresser and have to garbage bags to donate. i was able to take some of my skinny clothes out of the basket in the closet.

Well done you! xxx


I have no idea what is going on with me, I shouldn't be OVing til early next week but have had 3 Highs on the trot, so we are BDing just in case. I was excited last month as I had a scan and knew there were nice follicles but I won't know this month so I hope I get OV pains and lots of lovely CM...

Have a good day everyone and stay warm! xx


----------



## Reb S

To solve the mystery of my dog's picture, it's a bit of kitchen roll! Nothing so exciting as a mouse's tail! The really cute thing is he was chewing this and I caught him, took a photo and then carried on taking pictures as he just fell asleep with the thing in his mouth and keeled over sideways. CUTENESS!!! x


----------



## Reb S

:wave:


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone? :hugs:

Well I am still getting Highs, CD12 for me. Last cycle I Peaked on CD13 and CD14 and definitely OVd then, so fingers crossed. It's Valentine's Week so good excuse anyway to bring out the big guns....corset somewhere in the wardrobe, need to dust that off...Conceive Plus....might even take my socks off! :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

:hi:


----------



## pdmcd17

reb is kitchen roll paper towels?

it was a quiet weekend i now have a full blown sore throat and cough. i stayed home today. im now in the middle of the 2ww. I had weird abd cramping last night. (im reading too much into it - but i would be nice if it was implantation lol).

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mistyy

Hi everyone :hi:

Was it this weekend just gone that Beetle was picking puppy up? If so i hope it all went well. If not then i was thinking ... who ever said it's prob'ly best if pup isnt in front was right actually. It would be distracting :oops: sorry.

pdmc - yep kitchen roll is paper towels. Fingers crossed for you in the 2ww :thumbup:

heavenly - i'm picturing 'you' rummaging for that corset, lol. Go Girl :winkwink: :D

AFM - happily AF will have left the building properly by tomorrow evening! AND, while we're on the subject, i've worked out that if my cycles stay as they have been, AF will have finished a couple of days before the wedding (and therefore honeymoon :happydance:) Ususally i am soooo bloomin unlucky with AF timming and holidays or weekends away. FX she behaves in April, puuuurlease!

xxx


----------



## Nise

:rofl: Heavenly definitely take the socks off! 

Misty - I've got my fingers crossed for no AF on honeymoon and coming back with a little extra something - how cool would that be. 

AFM - well AF has left the building so onwards to catch O we go. Had a busy but fairly nice weekend - that is if you like diy which I do :blush: Did some more work on my new kitchen and put the splash back up - used panels rather than tiles and it looks sleek. Am now trying to fend off the lurgy - everyone around me seems to be bunged up with colds. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Ooooh, yes, it was puppy weekend. Beetle!!!! How's Foxy?! Are you in love, or are you ready to take her to the pound?! I was both with mine! 
Heavenly, get going, girl. SOCKS IN BED?!?!
Nise, pmcd, glad the old hag is off. Get the guns blazing.
AFM, I'm in Dublin, O is about to arrive and OH is in London. Shite. Also have horrid rash/infection on leg, yuk, think it is a staph infection of some kind so feeing deeply unattractive. Please could I have some good health back?!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi, 
I've been lurking on this site for the past few months following your stories. I am 41 and got my bfp after 5 months TTC ( I didn't post it here as I thought it would be a bit insensitive). 
I would be almost 9 weeks today but have brown spotting for the past 10 days which last night turned to bleeding.my gp had arranged an early scan for this morning to check out the spotting. They could see a fetal pole but it was only 3 mm in size when it should be 10-15 mm at this stage. There was no heartbeat but they said it was probably too small to see a hb. I have to go back in a week to see if it grew anymore. But in my heart I know it's dead and basically I just have to wait for the miscarriage.
Took the rest of the day of work .... Thought I'd be nice and composed when I spoke to my boss but I started to get upset so quickly finished the conversation.somehow saying it out loud makes it feel more real.


----------



## LLbean

Pippi_elk said:


> Hi,
> I've been lurking on this site for the past few months following your stories. I am 41 and got my bfp after 5 months TTC ( I didn't post it here as I thought it would be a bit insensitive).
> I would be almost 9 weeks today but have brown spotting for the past 10 days which last night turned to bleeding.my gp had arranged an early scan for this morning to check out the spotting. They could see a fetal pole but it was only 3 mm in size when it should be 10-15 mm at this stage. There was no heartbeat but they said it was probably too small to see a hb. I have to go back in a week to see if it grew anymore. But in my heart I know it's dead and basically I just have to wait for the miscarriage.
> Took the rest of the day of work .... Thought I'd be nice and composed when I spoke to my boss but I started to get upset so quickly finished the conversation.somehow saying it out loud makes it feel more real.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

pippi big hugs


happy v'day to everyone. Im starting to feel better - i made it into work but im staying in all day instead of my planned home visits. 

So I found out my honey got me cirque du soleil the immortal Michael Jackson tickets as my gift - im excited it is suppose to be a good show -granted its in July, so still a long wait . I got him hockey tickets!

Reb i hope the rash goes away.


----------



## heavenly

Pippi - :hugs::hugs:

pdmcd - hope you feel better soon and that show sounds amazing. 

Happy V Day to everyone. :flower:

I got a Peak this morning, CD13, same as last cycle, so at least the Clomid has regulated that! OH is cooking me a special dinner tonight.

Love to everyone. xx


----------



## Nise

Awe Pippy welcome to the forum, you're definitely in the right place. I'm so sorry to hear your news and wish you much strength during this hard week. :hugs:

Reb, I really hope your rash clears up quick - doesn't sound like much fun and bloody hell! As so it isn't hard enough without having your OH in a different town to you at O - that's really shit. If I get the job I went for an interview for the other day - I think I will be in that situation next cycle. :hugs:

I hope you're all having a nice Valentines and being spoilt rotten - I don't think my OH even knows the date! I'm kind of down on it a bit now since it was my edd before my first MC - I hate having such a memorable date coz now I can't help thinking, how nice it would have been to be making a b-day cake and organising a mad party. Don't get me wrong, I'm not falling down crying everywhere - but it does make me feel a little bitter. 

Beetle - I hope you're having fun with the puppy - hopefully we'll get to see some lovely pics soon. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Pippi, so sorry for your loss, lots of hugs xxx
Nise, sorry this is a hard day for you, lots of hugs for you too!
AFM, I was allowed to 'steal' Valentine's day yesterday - went to OH's office, snuck in with the help of the cleaners and planted a glass of bubbly, a card and a rose in the main hallway for when he came through. Then let Jasper-dog off-lead and let him race over to his master for a big reunion! Hee hee! Then took him to lovely country pub. Nice evening, I thoroughly recommend the role swap once in a while! x


----------



## Mistyy

Aw bless, i love hearing all the Valentine stories :p Our day was very normal - early sandwich making session and off he goes at 6.30am - but we exchanged cards and an extra bleury eye'd cuddle. Then when he got home he bought flowers in - ahhhhh! And a BIG cuddle! I got all gritty (he's a sexy builder) but i dont care - and he came to bed in his high viz and hard hat LOL :drool::mrgreen: (sorry if TMI)

More seriously - Pippi thats so sad, and you are in the right place for some hand holding, yes. :hugs: Stay and chat.

Reb - what a lovely idea that was yesterday! Well done - and yes why not turn the tables a bit on Valentines day :)

Nise - :hugs: The day we go on honeymoon is the 1st anniversary of loosing our baby :( When i twigged, I thought about re-organising, then thought - no, bugger it i cant spend my life thinking this would be the day of this, or that. So i've left it as it is, and i'm glad now that theres a joyfull event to lay over the sad one. More :hugs:

Heavenly - YAY for the peak! (did you find that corsett? :winkwink:)

PCMD - glad you're feeling better, and your gift sounds fab! It'll be wonderful, and July wont take that long to come round believe me :)

xxx


----------



## heavenly

Nise said:


> I hope you're all having a nice Valentines and being spoilt rotten - I don't think my OH even knows the date! I'm kind of down on it a bit now since it was my edd before my first MC - I hate having such a memorable date coz now I can't help thinking, how nice it would have been to be making a b-day cake and organising a mad party. Don't get me wrong, I'm not falling down crying everywhere - but it does make me feel a little bitter. :

Sorry it doesn't stir great memories, but FXd you will soon have another memorable date! :hugs:



Reb S said:


> AFM, I was allowed to 'steal' Valentine's day yesterday - went to OH's office, snuck in with the help of the cleaners and planted a glass of bubbly, a card and a rose in the main hallway for when he came through. Then let Jasper-dog off-lead and let him race over to his master for a big reunion! Hee hee! Then took him to lovely country pub. Nice evening, I thoroughly recommend the role swap once in a while! x

That sounds lovely. Oh I have done similar in the past, I have sent him roses at work, all the girls thought they were for them and were gutted when my OH retrieved them! He was very embarrassed but loved it! 



Mistyy said:


> Aw bless, i love hearing all the Valentine stories :p Our day was very normal - early sandwich making session and off he goes at 6.30am - but we exchanged cards and an extra bleury eye'd cuddle. Then when he got home he bought flowers in - ahhhhh! And a BIG cuddle! I got all gritty (he's a sexy builder) but i dont care - and he came to bed in his high viz and hard hat LOL :drool::mrgreen: (sorry if TMI)
> The day we go on honeymoon is the 1st anniversary of loosing our baby :( When i twigged, I thought about re-organising, then thought - no, bugger it i cant spend my life thinking this would be the day of this, or that. So i've left it as it is, and i'm glad now that theres a joyfull event to lay over the sad one. More :hugs:
> Heavenly - YAY for the peak! (did you find that corsett? :winkwink:)
> 
> xxx

Not TMI at all!!! :winkwink: I am glad you will have a really special day linked with a day that was hard for you, I think it will help. xx
I dug out red lacy undies instead, easier to put on. OH cooked me a lovely meal and we had bought each other the same card!! Bought in different towns as well, spooky!! I had CM yesterday and got another Peak this morning so we shall BDing again tonight until the end of the week.


----------



## LLbean

Reb sounds FANTASTIC! hope hubby loved it :D


----------



## booth19

Sorry to hear your news Pippi, i was like you and lurked for a while and then wondered why I didn't earlier as the ladies are so lovely .

Nice to hear your lovely VD stories, I took my dad out as the first one since losing my mum so not very romantic but still really lovely.

AFM - still waiting for AF!! wish it would hurry up as can't start any tests until it has been!!

Wishing you all luck for this month :) :) :)


----------



## Reb S

Awww, Booth, that's so sweet of you to take your Dad out, how lovely! x


----------



## heavenly

That's really sweet of you Booth. x


----------



## Mistyy

That was really sweet of you Booth. Very very thoughtful.

I do hope AF turns up soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Reb - I love your valentines day antics :hugs:

Misty - you are right and I wouldn't have cancelled the honeymoon date either. :hugs:

Heavenly - got it crossed for you this cycle, timing is good :hugs:

Booth - what a truly unselfish thing to do for your dad, I think that's lovely. :hugs:

Glad everyone had fun. I lit the flame and started the shagathon, it's that time of the cycle again. :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone this evening?

Well its the dreaded 2WW...or WW2 as my friend calls it. :winkwink:

I did my brain in last cycle symptom spotting and testing early, so won't be doing that this cycle, unless I get some really unusual symptoms I haven't had before, I won't be testing til I am a day late.

Bought some C0 Q10 and MumOmega, Naturally sourced Omega 3 and 6 today, see how that goes.


----------



## Mistyy

Hi Heavenly, hi everyone :)

WW2, lol. It feels like it sometimes doesnt it. Every cycle I say the same thing as you Heavenly. I tend to stick to it over the testing idea, but as for the symptom spotting - :roll: - well, i seem to have different and unusual symptoms EVERY blasted month! Good luck with yours this month anyway hun :friends:

AFM - not alot to report. I think my BDing with intent starts this Monday. Blimey the weeks whiz by dont they?


----------



## Reb S

I never have any symptoms! Makes it easy, then again when I was pregnant I didn't know if the symptoms were due to IVF drugs and progesterone, or the babbby...


----------



## heavenly

I never get symptoms, last cycle did my tree in as it was my first on Clomid, so I was imagining all sort of symptoms going on, but looking back on it, none were pregnancy symptoms. So I really don't need to test unless I am late or I start throwing up or something!!


----------



## Nise

Gah! I'm hearing you all! I don't get any symptoms much not even for AF so I have no clue at all except being late - however I did notice on my chart that the month I got pg recently I had creamy CM after O nearly all the way through the rest of the cycle, which was odd for me. Not a symptom I noticed at the time though! :dohh:


----------



## Mistyy

Yeah, see, when i fell preg. last year i wasnt charting. I was keeping track of AFs and doing the odd OPK (incorectly as it turns out, lol) but nothing else.

I was actually about 7/8 days late if i remember rightly, when i took a HPT, for reasons to do with taking malaria tabs for a holiday. I had had *no* preg symptoms at all and got the shock of my life when it was positive :dohh:


----------



## Reb S

Puppy news?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## greens

Fertility Friend thought I O on CD9 then it decided that was wrong and it was CD13 but dotted line and then it decided I did not O at all. I probably did at some point as length ended up being 32 days. I will temp just a second month being curious.


----------



## Reb S

Greens does this mean you're CD1? If so, hugs x


----------



## pdmcd17

So its a long weekend here and were up visiting doh folks, always fun bd'ng quietly lol. But after went to the br ad im spotting so af may be here a couple days early :(

but on positive note i filed the second part of my divorce so in under 2 months i will be free!!! My doh isstill negotiagting with lawyers (his exis such a cow, dragging and the lawyer costs), but his should be settled soon also. Im hoping to get my ring after he signs the second and final part, well fx'd.


----------



## Nise

Sorry Greens, that's pants! I hate FF - she's just given me flipping cross hairs on CD8 - not sure I believe her though, I tend to trust more in my CM - I know, gross but necessary :blush: I think I'm gonna throw my thermometer in the canal. :hugs:


----------



## greens

yep I use CM for reference too, though once you've done it it becomes less clear what is going on, lol


----------



## Nise

Sigh! OH is watching 'Planet of the Apes' (The old film) and I am conducting my own unsatisfactory research into, 'what causes early ovulation'! When did Saturday nights become so thrilling? :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oh poor you, Nise! If it makes you feel any better, I was working...!


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Nise - :hugs::flower:

What did you find out in the end? I spent many an hour researching short luteal phases a few months ago. All for nothing as it turned out. Perhaps you've just had a temporary peak and FF will change her mind again in a few days? Have you tried changing the interpretation method on your chart? I've found Fertility Awareness (FAM) to produce more sensible results recently.

Since i began my new 'casual charting' )) regime 3 months ago FF has been very off hand with me - only very reluctantly giving me crosshairs for an ov. Always acompanied by dire warnings about not being sure and rocky temps and uneven cervical mucus paterns :wacko:

Yes, puppy news please??

Greens, PCMD and Reb :friends: and :hi:


----------



## Mistyy

Raging cystitis out of the blue here, with 2 days till ov :roll:

Squeezed a urine sample out at doc's earlier today which looked like thimble full of tomatoe juice. Am now on strong ABs. Great :(


----------



## Nise

Misty - I found out absolutely bugger all! Not sensible scientific stuff anywhere - there were lots of theories from other b&b type threads but I shouldn't think any other non medical person knows much more than me really.

I'm so sorry about your cystitis - that's really painful, I hope the meds sort you out really quickly and i'm pissed off on your behalf that it had to happen at this stage in your cycle too! Wish Mother Nature would just give us all a break. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oooeuw, poor Mistyy. Hope it clears up quick x


----------



## Spoomie

Mistyy said:


> Since i began my new 'casual charting' )) regime 3 months ago FF has been very off hand with me - only very reluctantly giving me crosshairs for an ov. Always acompanied by dire warnings about not being sure and rocky temps and uneven cervical mucus paterns :wacko:

:haha::haha::haha:

Hey Misty, this made me laugh out loud! I too have attempted 'casual charting' for a few months now, aka: I'm so over ttc and this is me moving forward, look how relaxed I am about the whole thing?! And I love the idea that FFF (my pet name for her a few hundred pages back.....fill in the first F with a word of your choice) is sulking with you. This month I had to make up a couple of pre-ovulation temps in order for her to play ball and give me anything - even then only a reluctant dotted line, silly old bag!!! In a few days she'll call my bluff again to get her own back and tell me my chart is triphasic. Yes, whatever! Then Reb will have to pick up my pieces.......To spite her, (FFF that is, not Reb) I'm going to stop my VIP membership when it runs out - HA!

:hugs: and hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## beetle

Hello ladies sorry for commas silence! Life has been busy sorting out house purchase and getting ready for Foxy! We actually haven't picked her up yet - she is 7 weeks old today and I pick her up a week today yay! Seriously she is the best thing to get over a MC! This month I think I've temped twice! The only thing I'm doing religiously is acupuncture every 2 weeks and taking the vits including cq10. Annoyingly I'm working in London today so can't upload a pic but will do so tomorrow when I'm home! Hope you are all well and Misty hope nasty cystitis goes away soon. Poor you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Look forward to seeing the pics beetle :thumbup:

Mistyy, that sounds nasty, hope it clears up soon

AFM, I had a scan yesterday and it showed a blighted ovum so I am afraid it is over for me....


----------



## Spoomie

Butterfly67 said:


> Look forward to seeing the pics beetle :thumbup:
> 
> Mistyy, that sounds nasty, hope it clears up soon
> 
> AFM, I had a scan yesterday and it showed a blighted ovum so I am afraid it is over for me....

Oh Butterfly, I am so so sorry for you. Wishing you strength to get through and I hope that you have friends and family you can call on for support. Big, big :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## greens

Sorry this one was not the lucky lottery egg draw. It sucks :( as above hope you have the peace and/or people to support you through this.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh gosh Butterfly - i'm so sorry :( I think i've missed something. I'm sorry i've not read any blogs, i only lurk here on this thread. Are you ok? Massive :hugs: :hugs::hugs:

Thank you for the sympathies re: cystitis ladies. Bloody horrible thing. It is easing today. I'm afraid i'm playing down the symptoms to OH. Saying i feel fine today. We really need to BD tonight to keep this cycle good. That's awful isnt it? But there it is :juggle: Please dont judge me too harshly on that.


Beetle - lordy i thought you were picking up Foxy last week! Cant wait for pics :) Well done for 'relaxed' temping :hugs: 


Spoomie - LOL. Sooo glad its not just me that mucks about with my temps a bit sometimes :ninja: You just have to on some occasions! My first year on FF runs out late April. Not looking forward to renewing i have to say. Shame they dont do some sort of 5 year discount thing .... :roll: I'd go for that.

Nise - yes, DIY research on all things fertility related tends to throw up alot of conjecture and not alot of fact. I always come away wondering if its helped at all !?!? Cant not do it though. I keep digging till i've found something which fits my own original theory - and then go 'see! I was right!' lol.

Love and hugs all.


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear your bad news Butterfly....hope you get through it ok,
that's what I had last week although there was a tiny fetus there...but still think it's blighted ovum.
I passed mine naturally at the weekend but so sorry you have to go through it.

Misty...when I had a UTI...doctor said it was ok to have sex when taking the meds. I went out an bought the urine analysis strips (got them on amazon) and now if I have any suspicion that I am getting a UTI, I test...I feel if you get the meds early enough, the UTI is never as sore.


Thanks everyone for welcoming me last week when I posted about my mc....I have RSI so I will never be the most prolific poster....that's why we have put of TTC for so long as I thought I might not be able to cope with a baby and the lifting etc....but just decided we'll always regret it if we don't try.


----------



## beetle

Butterfly - big hugs to you honey - stay strong - it will happen for you soon Im sure of it. Keep the faith xx


----------



## LLbean

BF :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> Raging cystitis out of the blue here, with 2 days till ov :roll:
> 
> Squeezed a urine sample out at doc's earlier today which looked like thimble full of tomatoe juice. Am now on strong ABs. Great :(

How are you feeling hun? Hope it goes away soon!! :hugs:





beetle said:


> We actually haven't picked her up yet - she is 7 weeks old today and I pick her up a week today yay! Seriously she is the best thing to get over a MC! This month I think I've temped twice! The only thing I'm doing religiously is acupuncture every 2 weeks and taking the vits including cq10. Annoyingly I'm working in London today so can't upload a pic but will do so tomorrow when I'm home! Hope you are all well and Misty hope nasty cystitis goes away soon. Poor you!




She sounds wonderful, cannot wait to see her! :happydance:

Strange you should say that, I have started taking C0 Q10 and also Bee Propolis and am starting acupuncture next week. She is a lovely lady who has plenty of success with over 40's! Wants me to keep a food diary for a week and details of my cycle, and wants me to get my AMH done, so I rang the Agora Clinic today and am getting that done next Friday. She said if I don't get pregnant on Clomid, she will also work with me through IUI/IVF etc....I am really looking forward to it!!


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> AFM, I had a scan yesterday and it showed a blighted ovum so I am afraid it is over for me....


So sorry Butterfly. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Butterfly Im so sorry big hugs

Misty i hope the antibiotics kick in real soon and the bd'ng i hope it works and this is your cycle.


AFM AF came right on time yesterday cylce 3 on the metformin and it finally has regulated to a 25 day cycle so i know when i may ov. I get to go for another scan to see what the cyst is doing and get clomid. Im hoping my weight loss and metformin are working and i ov this month.


----------



## Glowstar

Butterfly I am so very sorry :cry::hugs:

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Butterfly, I am so very sorry to read your sad news. I wish you and your OH tons of strength at this horrible time, I've been there too and getting that news on your scan day when you weren't expecting it at all is just the worst thing. Huge hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Butterfly, I can only echo what everyone else says - loads of hugs, we're all here to support you xxxxx


----------



## booth19

Butterfly I am really sorry, had hoped this was the one for you :( i hope it is quick an das painless as possible.


----------



## Miss_C

oh crap - Butterfly bug hugs sweetheart.


----------



## Mistyy

Butterfly, how are you doing? Thinking of you. Be good to yourself, do what you need to do to comfort yourself and try not to push yourself into putting on a brave face. Spend time with people who know and understand. It does come back and bite you on the bum a bit if you try and sweep your feelings away in the early days :( :hugs::hugs:

I dont know if this will be of any help at all - and i'm so sorry if its not what you want to hear about - but just in case it saves you doing the same thing - i found the preg hormones hung around for quite a while _after my loss was complete_. For some darn reason I tortured myself by doing (Tesco, not FRER) HPTs nearly every day untill they started showing neg, and this took 2 full weeks :cry: so give yourself _loads_ of time to feel back to normal lovie. More :hugs::hugs:

AFM - DTD last night :roll: Paying for it this morning a bit sadly. Bleeding again! Silly cow arnt i? Temps havnt risen yet. Expecting ov any day though. OH has said no to BD tonight - says i'm beeing bloody daft and he wants me healthy rather than pregnant. He's right, poor bloke. I just didnt want to waste a cycle. Siiiigghhh.

Love to all x


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies and hi Mistyy - I am doing exactly what you said I shouldn't lol :haha::haha: I'm currently trying to put on a brave face and pretend it isn't happening and I was never pregnant :haha: I think the reason for this is that I will be in limbo until I actually miscarry so I just want to try and ignore it until then. And I don't know when that might happen, it may be weeks. And yes I will be POASing on HPTs until they are blank (which might also take weeks). The difficult thing is that I am not at home I am away in Dubai staying with a friend (who is lovely and very understanding) but it is difficult to let it all out right now so I will wait, and it will bite me in the bum later :blush: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I can completely understand not wanting to miss a cycle, I would probably have done the same thing :blush: but yes, now give it a rest and do what your OH says, take care of yourself :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

That is tricky - you're not at home in your own environment and so are trying to put your emotions on the back burner. You poor love. Bless you. Its totally understandable and you're doing fabulously :hugs: 

Being aware of what your doing must help though i should think, and hope. I suppose its when you just shut the door on your feelings and refuse to face them that trouble can start. You're not doing that - you're just on hold for now. 

When will you be coming home hun? It must be almost sureal going through all this away in another country. I beld a bit while preg. on a hol to Turkey. Even though OH and i were together there we felt a bit lost and away from home. 

Loads more :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hon, I knew there was a chance that this might happen when I was here but I figured I couldn't put my life on hold :shrug: luckily I have quite a few friends here and at least it is warm :haha: 

Yes, you are right, I am putting it all on the back burner for now. Due home on 29th Feb so will see what happens or not by then :thumbup:

Thanks so much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thinking of you Butterfly, hopefully it won't start until you are back home. 
I can understand you wanting to wait to grieve until you get home...you'll have lots of time to face up to it when you are back on home ground.

Misty...one shot might be enough...that's all we managed the month we got the BFP...every other month we were BD almost every night around ovulation and got BFNs.

I took a week off work after my MC and today was my first day back.....only my boss and one other person knew I was pregnant. I did n't really talk about it today as I knew I'd burst into tears. My (male) boss had a quick chat with me and did n't offer me any sympathy but just said if I need more time just let him know (bit cold maybe but I'd have cried if he said anything 'caring' to me so that way I am glad he keep it brief and to the point). I cried on the phone when I rang him to tell him I needed time off so I guess he wanted to stay away from that....

It's also hard when all your colleagues (I'm not that close to them) do not know and just thinks life is going fine for you....I want them to ask me what's wrong/why was I off....but then I'd only cry so probably best to keep this to share with family and friends.


----------



## booth19

Hope it happens quickly for you butterfly, and if any consolation it's cold and wet here :)
It took me 2 weeks for my bloods to return to normal and for me to feel a bit normal so don't rush it.

Pippi , think male bosses are like that, I know mine quite well and he still didn't know what to say. i did think it helped as I don't think I could have handled any sympathy.


----------



## Reb S

Pippi - I did tell my colleagues, as I thought I wouldn't be able to act normally - they decided a week after my ERPC was a good time for some criticism. Our relationship has never been the same. 
Butterly - I hope you manage to enjoy the sunshine and warmth a little - it might help with the healing. I hope you don't mind a little advice- have the ERPC as soon as you can if it doesn't start to come naturally - I was advised to wait and I waited 3 weeks and nothing happened. It wasn't a great time and I felt better as soon as I'd had the op...
Sending you lots of love x
Booth - why're you feeling nervous?!? Is there something you're not telling us? x


----------



## beetle

Butterfly my heart goes out to you in sunny Dubai - I would do exactly the same as you - holding off until I'm home before grieving. But I do think it's important to share your feelings on this site and with your friends in Dubai. Just take each day as it comes. :hugs:

Misty you poor thing - I would also have done the same. Definitely take you OH's advice though!


----------



## booth19

Reb - no unfortunatley not, did think I had changed it!! Still waiting for first AF as the doctor has given me some blood test forms for day 21 and then I have an appointment with cosultant on 9th March to see if they have anything constructive to say!!

Baby dust to all the testers this month


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi I know exactly what you mean - I had a couple of nights off with the jazz festival and I had a few comments like 'oh, you decided to come back did you!' and you want them to know that it was not just a cold or a sore throat and you had good reason to be away but at the same time know you would likely just burst into tears :growlmad::growlmad:

Hope it goes Ok back at work, as well as it can :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beetle

Ok ladies - here is the latest Foxy picture to cheer us all up! Isn't she gorgeous?! xx
 



Attached Files:







foxysmall.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

:hugs: Butterfly :flower:

And :flower:s also for Pippi, Reb, Booth and for all who have struggled when people either knowingly or unwittingly made coping with their loss even bloody harder than it is already. 

Pippi, yes a friend who has just had her baby (10 weeks early! eek! But thats normal for her, and she and baby are fine) conceived this time on a one BD in the *whole month*! :shock: What timming! She's a veteran of FF and swears by actively avoiding every night BDing in favour of BDing every other night, or better still, one in every three around ov week. Personally i dont have the courage for it. We did try it but I lay there on all the nights we were skipping it in a cold sweat thinking OMG what if the eggy is just sat there waiting now ...... and we're doing nothing! lol. Daft. I know sperm can lurk around waiting for a good couple of days quite happily before going into action when called for.

Beetle - :hi: LOVELY picture of Foxy. Awwww :D

AFM - Talked OH into (gentle) BD last night :oops: Feel not too bad this morning. Think the ABs are kicking in. Think also they're making me queasy and headachy. But thank GOD i'm not on the loo every 15 mins any more :happydance:


----------



## Reb S

Beetle - OMG!!!!!! Want another one! Think we might have to soon. She's GORGEOUS! x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Misty; thats funny about your friend...and only doing it the once. glad to hear she and baby are ok...10 weeks early is a lot!
BD only once worked for us that month...but that's just becasue it was Christmas and we were staying with my parents (and with no lock on the door I could only persuade the OH to risk it once :blush:). one advantage is at least you know your dates! We bd the evening I got a good strong OPK...I think usually we have left it to the next day to BD when I get a +OPK.

Don't think I'll be leaving it to only one night in future though....like you I can't bear to sit still and do noting. However maybe the every second night is something worth exploring as it does get a bit tiresome every night. However I don't know if I have that much egg white CM so my environment probably is n't favourable for them to hang around too long.

Glad the antibiotics have started to kick in...

Thanks booth19,RebS and butterfly for your experience of being back at work. It helps to know that I'm not the only one who had felt hurt and confused by colleagues and male bosses. I think if you are a male boss you should read up on how to handle a employee who has a miscarriage...a quick look on google would give them some tips.
I told one female colleague today as I did n't feel so tearful to-day...she was ok but after a few minutes talking kinda played it down "it was so small sure you would n't even notice....if it had been 3/4 months...that would have been worse". I am in a better place today so could handle it but still hurtful (and from her who when she had some bleeding when she was 2 months pregnant went on unpaid leave, back to India where she said she got loads of medicince and bed rest for the entire 9 months).

I think after that experience I'll just keep it to myself as people really don't understand unless you've been throught it (to be honest I did n't fully appreciate the sadness/despair that comes with a mc until now).
I had a scan today to check everything is gone...it was a nurse this morning in the EPU that did the scan and she was so much nicer and more sympathetic that the doctor that was on last week. A small bit of kindness makes such a difference.


Love your puppy Bettle....it looks they'll be a big dog when they grow up!


----------



## Nise

Loving the Foxy picture, what a beautiful girl. 

Gah, the tell or not to tell saga is a pita! On the one hand it's no-one elses business but on the other hand people consistently asking 'What's wrong' just coz you're a bit pale and or quiet is very annoying. Even worse is 'cheer up it might never happen' (That one really fucks me off) Such a stupid bloody thing to say and I'm afraid I can be quite blunt when faced with that one. 

Nothing much to report my end except I have an unexpected day off tomorrow - so a long weekend it is. Hope this lovely weather stays, might do a bit of digging in the garden. :happydance:


----------



## beetle

So glad you like Foxy! Can't tell you how excited we are!

its so hard after MC - if you do tell you also run the risk of people being 'overly' nice which can also set you off! I told the few people at work that I wanted to know via email and told them not to be overly nice to me e.g. hugs or talk about it, so that they knew but knew also not to say anything and it worked OK. But everyone is different!

Misty - so impressed that you still managed to jump on OH for BD despite your condition! Well I turned down OH flat this morning - just not got the heart BD yet despite the fact that I think I had OV pains last night. Guess I'm not ready (plus it was 6.15am!). 

Speaking of which does anyone know if you have more of a chance to have an annovulatory cycle or late OV following a miscarriage? its just that my temps are still low.

I'm phoning doc this pm to get results of bloods - lets hope they shed some light. I've also booked appointment at the Lister for 22nd March - my thinking is that its likely we will need IVF so better book the appointment. If some other solution comes to light we can always cancel! Ho hum! At least the sun is shining!


----------



## booth19

Beetle - she is gorgeous, would love one but OH not a dog person so trying to wear him down over time.

AFM - finally AF turned up !!! can start the countdown again and fingers crossed get some answers


----------



## beetle

Hey Booth - congratulations - bet this is the only time that you are glad that AF arrived! Really hope you get some answers too! The not knowing is the heartbreaking thing and I from my point of view know that I would like some answers before getting pregnant again. Good luck! and hope AF not too bad :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

To tell or not to tell. For me it was a no-brainer. I felt as though I was bereft and although I told my boss that no-one should feel they had to come and talk to me if they didn't want to, I felt that I wanted her to let people know that I had suffered this huge loss. After all, if their parent or brother had died, people wouldn't just turn up to work and not mention it. Most people just smiled at me and left me alone; that was enough but it helped me to know that they didn't think I was just being bloody miserable and weird. For me, part of the problem is that mc is not spoken about and there is this assumption that because it happens to so many people, it must be easy to deal with. I've had 3 and they only get harder to deal with. Also, this perception that it's a bit like having a slightly late, heavier period and that it was 'for the best' because there was obviously something wrong belittles the pain and feeling of loss. I went though 12 hours of contractions and we held our baby in our hand - there's no way it felt like a period, it felt like I'd lost a child, and I didn't really care if there was some possible chromosomal abnormality that helped other people explain it away, I just wanted to know my baby, plain and simple. Big :hugs: to all who know what I'm going on about, and to those who don't xxx


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> Personally i dont have the courage for it. We did try it but I lay there on all the nights we were skipping it in a cold sweat thinking OMG what if the eggy is just sat there waiting now ...... and we're doing nothing! lol. Daft. I know sperm can lurk around waiting for a good couple of days quite happily before going into action when called for.
> 
> AFM - Talked OH into (gentle) BD last night :oops: Feel not too bad this morning. Think the ABs are kicking in. Think also they're making me queasy and headachy. But thank GOD i'm not on the loo every 15 mins any more :happydance:

Glad you are feeling a little better. x And I totally agree with being a chicken with not BDing much, when I hear about people getting a BFP and they have only done it once or twice!




Pippi_elk said:


> I told one female colleague today as I did n't feel so tearful to-day...she was ok but after a few minutes talking kinda played it down "it was so small sure you would n't even notice....
> 
> 
> it was a nurse this morning in the EPU that did the scan and she was so much nicer and more sympathetic that the doctor that was on last week. A small bit of kindness makes such a difference.

Sensitive of that lady at work...I know it's not meant..but really.

You are absolutely right about a small bit of kindness going a long way. Hope you are ok. :hugs:





Nise said:


> Nothing much to report my end except I have an unexpected day off tomorrow - so a long weekend it is. Hope this lovely weather stays, might do a bit of digging in the garden. :happydance:

I am glad your end is behaving itself. :haha: Have a lovely long weekend and don't overdo it! xx



beetle said:


> So glad you like Foxy! Can't tell you how excited we are!
> 
> I'm phoning doc this pm to get results of bloods - lets hope they shed some light. I've also booked appointment at the Lister for 22nd March - my thinking is that its likely we will need IVF so better book the appointment. If some other solution comes to light we can always cancel! Ho hum! At least the sun is shining!

Foxy is adorable!! :cloud9: I would love one but don't think my cat would like it. !

It's good to have a positive plan of action. Keep us posted with the test results. Hope you are looking after yourself. xx




booth19 said:


> AFM - finally AF turned up !!! can start the countdown again and fingers crossed get some answers

Glad it turned up...well you know what I mean and I hope you get some answers. x



Spoomie said:


> To tell or not to tell. For me it was a no-brainer. I felt as though I was bereft and although I told my boss that no-one should feel they had to come and talk to me if they didn't want to, I felt that I wanted her to let people know that I had suffered this huge loss. After all, if their parent or brother had died, people wouldn't just turn up to work and not mention it. Most people just smiled at me and left me alone; that was enough but it helped me to know that they didn't think I was just being bloody miserable and weird. For me, part of the problem is that mc is not spoken about and there is this assumption that because it happens to so many people, it must be easy to deal with. I've had 3 and they only get harder to deal with. Also, this perception that it's a bit like having a slightly late, heavier period and that it was 'for the best' because there was obviously something wrong belittles the pain and feeling of loss. I went though 12 hours of contractions and we held our baby in our hand - there's no way it felt like a period, it felt like I'd lost a child, and I didn't really care if there was some possible chromosomal abnormality that helped other people explain it away, I just wanted to know my baby, plain and simple. Big :hugs: to all who know what I'm going on about, and to those who don't xxx

Big hugs to you. Sorry for your pain. :hugs:


Butterfly - :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

AFM - very pleased it's Friday!! Going to Norwich this weekend to see my best mates, and my god-daughter, who is 1 and adorable! It is a tricky one for me, my best mate TTC for 2 years naturally then got her BFP, she was 43, so delighted for her, but when I see her and my god-daughter, there is a pang, I can't lie!! But I will have a great time with them.

I am having first session of acupuncture next week
Going to get my AMH done
Am taking enough supplements to put Boots out of business..check sig!

I am 9DPO, no symptoms, so not thinking about it and not testing!

Hope you all have a peaceful weekend. xx


----------



## Spoomie

Apologies for my rant earlier, I've just read it back and realise I sounded like a psycho.....it was just the flippant comment from Pippi's colleague that made me so cross and set me off on my soapbox. Honestly, some people have not got a clue. The kindest friend I have encountered since my last mc is one who suffered a stillbirth at full term with her first child and she totally acknowledged my 12 wk loss as equal in pain to hers, with not a hint of one upmanship that her pain must be greater. In fact, I actually felt that her pain must have been even more immense, but the point I'm making is that she didn't try to make me feel that, which meant so much to me. :hugs: to all x


----------



## Miss_C

Pippi - hi we haven't met yet - but could not RnR without sending a massive hug. I think I am 90% bitch so even when my heart is in pieces if someone comes out with something as insensitive as that cow I would have found something to say that made her feel like shit no matter how well intentioned she may have been. I am firmly in the camp of tell and then let other people deal with it either you cry or rant whatever it was your baby and you have every right to do and say exactly what you feel. I think the more people don't hide it the more others will not say things out of pure ignorance. It is the suffering in silence that makes it so very very hard. One of my best friends sent me a text saying Ziggy is in heaven as an angel looking down over us and I said I don't give a flying #$#!!! where you think Ziggy is they should still be in my tummy growing ready for me to hold in my arms - I felt bad but it did make her think

Anywhoo I'm on a rant with Spoomie (hi twinny - hugs)

To everyone else tons and buckets and truckloads of baby dust for you all.


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie - lovely to hear from you ranting or not! Our pain and losses will always be with us and makes us a part of who we are. 
AFM - off to Korea oh yuk yuk, then China for 12 days -not sure about internet access so you might not hear from me,
Love to all x


----------



## Nise

Bon voyage Reb, sounds like you're not to keen on this trip - I think I am a tiny bit jealous, I would quite like to go to China. Hope it turns out to be good fun. :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks girls for the support on the insensitive comments from my female colleague...have to laugh Miss_C at your comment that you are 90% bitch and would think of something appropiate to retort !
What happens with me thought, is that an hour or so after the conversation I fully digest what they have said and then get cross/upset by it....

No worries about the rant Spoomie...after 3 Mc I feel for you. My sister had 3 MCs in a row and then went on to have 2 healthy preganancies (she was in her early 30's but don't think that makes a big difference). 
Really nice to hear you have such a kind friend despite loosing her baby at full term...unfortunatley it's in the difficult situations where we see who our real friends are....although I think some people really don't realise how cruel they can be and are just trying to cheer us up.

Heavenly...enjoy your visit to see your God daughter and hope it's not too upsetting. Good luck with the accupuncture. I suffer from RSI in my right hand/arm and am very sceptical about any althernative treatment (I'm a scientist..although not working in that area anymore due to my RSI)...but I was totally blown away with how good accupuncture was for pain relief for my hand:cry:. After 3 or 4 sessions I felt I was 'cured'...although the pain does come back after a week or two. I don't know anything about how it works for fertility treatment but hopefully its another 'thing' that will add to your chances.

I have n't seen Butterfly on for a few days....hope you're doing ok over there in Dubai.

I'm doing ok at the moment...my husband is more upset today and is not sleeping well since the MC. He's feeling bad that he's not 'there' for me...despite my reassurances. I think I am just totally focusing on get pregnant again...although still getting BFP, temps are still high, my boobs still have n't reverted to normal size....so it'll be another while before I ovulate I guess.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi pippi :hug: to you - I hope your body manages to sort itself out soon.

Have had a couple of up and down days. Just when I think I am doing ok... :cry:.. anyway, the main thing I came to do here is done, I sold a bunch of paintings, I can pay off my credit card debt here and I go home in a few days. I had all that to focus on so hopefully things won't fall apart now. I go back to the hospital on monday for a follow up u/s - I guess that is just to totally confirm things (although there is no other outcome for sure) and I hope I can get a prescription for one of those drugs that kicks off the mc rather than having to wait any longer :coffee:

Happy travels Reb! :plane: :wave:

:hi: to everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Reb - that sounds a wonderful trip! Are you not keen because its a business trip at all? Stay safe and have a fab time anyway :hi:

Spoomie - :hugs: You didnt sound like a psyco :) These feelings have to be let out anyway. In my ignorance, b4 my own experience of it, i thought getting over a trauma like a MC, still birth, termination etc would be a case of being upset, of course, but then simply healing and just returning to normal service mentaly over time. How wrong was i!? Its such a complicated process. And yes - influenced greatly by what others are doing and saying. I've found that having OHs bro + sis both expecting right now (not with each other!) very hard as their babies would have been cousins to our lost one - very close in age. I hate particulaly that it seems to hammer home that OH has no children of his own in such a blunt and miserable way. Its not the pregnancies themselves as such. Knowing he was in such pain over it made it harder for me to get over. I went through quite a tough time with it in fact - but am much better able to handle it now. So is he (i think). Having our wedding to organise has helped alot. Something to look forward to for this new year. B4 he proposed, at xmas, this year was stretching ahead feeling a bit empty :( The thing i'm not coping with very well at the mo is my mum + MIL (to be) keep showing me the baby clothes they are knitting for the two babies on the way. Sigh. <Pulls self together for the billionth time>

God, now I'M monologing! lol.

Heavenly - accupuncture - i was skeptical, even as i booked my first appointment tbh! But i can say hand on heart there's something in it for sure. My cycles have changed since going, i feel much more relaxed, i had a 4 week stiff neck healed almost overnight at the start, and OH is now going for his back pain + fertility support. Go for it! :)

Butterfly - good to hear from you. I think you'll be able to begin to take a bit more control once you're home. You must be in limbo a bit, poor thing :hugs: Well done for selling your paintings so successfully! I must admit my artisitc juices have dried up these last few months and i struggle to put pencil to paper these days :( I'm half way through a comission at the mo and i'm doing ANYTHING round the house to avoid sitting down and getting on with it, lol. Hmmmmmm, must dehair the plug holes round the house today ........ :winkwink:

FF has kindly given me crosshairs. So, Heavenly, i'm near you again - 5 DPO here i think.

Hugs and waves to eveyone. Must fly as i've got OHs busted van to get in to be repaired (hes gone to work in my car this morning ... that means it'll have a light dusting of cement over the inside by tonight :roll: ) plus i've got the washing machine repair man coming round soon as thats busted too! More ££££££ to spend out ](*,)


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh Mistyy, are you an artist too? How did I not realise that?! :dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

wow it was a busy few days
i love foxy shes gorgeous.
spoomie its good to vent and i never thought it was bad
reb safe travels have fun.

AFM i think i may have ov yesterday had twinges. Hoping the bding fest we had while away helps. I started coq10 to hopefully help my eggs. 
on fri i can call my dr to get my next us booked to see whats happening with my cyst.


----------



## Reb S

Hello all, greetings from Korea! Found a cheeky bit of internet in the lobby of the hotel. Off to Beijing tomorrow, so far managing to have fun. On day 2 but I can't be blowed to fix my ticker from here. This is our last month....OMG.
We're an artistic bunch on this thread, aren't we!?
Hope all is well and lots of love - will try to update from Shanghai 
x


----------



## heavenly

Pippi_elk said:


> I'm doing ok at the moment...my husband is more upset today and is not sleeping well since the MC. He's feeling bad that he's not 'there' for me...despite my reassurances. I think I am just totally focusing on get pregnant again...although still getting BFP, temps are still high, my boobs still have n't reverted to normal size....so it'll be another while before I ovulate I guess.

Hope you and hubbie are feeling ok. :hugs:



Butterfly67 said:


> Have had a couple of up and down days. Just when I think I am doing ok... :cry:.. anyway, the main thing I came to do here is done, I sold a bunch of paintings, and I hope I can get a prescription for one of those drugs that kicks off the mc rather than having to wait any longer :coffee:

Wow, how clever you are, would love to be artistic. How are you feeling today? x



Mistyy said:


> Having our wedding to organise has helped alot. Something to look forward to for this new year. B4 he proposed, at xmas, this year was stretching ahead feeling a bit empty :( The thing i'm not coping with very well at the mo is my mum + MIL (to be) keep showing me the baby clothes they are knitting for the two babies on the way. Sigh. <Pulls self together for the billionth time>
> 
> FF has kindly given me crosshairs. So, Heavenly, i'm near you again - 5 DPO here i think.

Another artistic one? How fabulous. :flower: I am glad you both have the wedding to look forward to. I am assuming your mum and mum in law to be know you are trying? Perhaps you could have a word....difficult I know...

AF is due for me tomorrow, I have had no symptoms so totally expecting for it to arrive. Oh well, onwards and upwards...cycle 3 of Clomid....




pdmcd17 said:


> AFM i think i may have ov yesterday had twinges. Hoping the bding fest we had while away helps. I started coq10 to hopefully help my eggs.
> on fri i can call my dr to get my next us booked to see whats happening with my cyst.

I am taking C0 Q10 as well. Fingers crossed you OV'd!



Reb S said:


> Hello all, greetings from Korea! Found a cheeky bit of internet in the lobby of the hotel. Off to Beijing tomorrow, so far managing to have fun. On day 2 but I can't be blowed to fix my ticker from here. This is our last month....OMG.
> We're an artistic bunch on this thread, aren't we!?
> Hope all is well and lots of love - will try to update from Shanghai
> x

Ok.....no need to rub it in....Beijing....Shanghai......:coffee:


AFM, had a lovely time in Norwich, loved spending time with my god-daughter, hope that doesn't get harder in time if I get to that point when I really don't think it's going to happen for me, that would be awful.

If...when AF arrives tomorrow...only 2 more cycles of Clomid to go before the decision of invasive treatment.....scared.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Heavenly said:


> AFM, had a lovely time in Norwich, loved spending time with my god-daughter, hope that doesn't get harder in time if I get to that point when I really don't think it's going to happen for me, that would be awful.
> 
> If...when AF arrives tomorrow...only 2 more cycles of Clomid to go before the decision of invasive treatment.....scared.

Thanks Heavenly....we're doing better in that at least we have slept better the last 2 nights. My husband thinks one of the managers in work (we work in same company) is pregnant as she had a hospital appointment yesterday. I did n't really need to know that yesterday was also the day we were supposed to have our first scan....so guess she will be due around my original due date. Guess I have to get used to the idea of hearing about people being due next September. I was a bit cross with him for telling me especially when he said he though about not telling me but did n't want to keep secrets from me !
I'm overreacting a bit probably (and of course a hospital appointment does n't mean she's pregnant !...but her first child is about 2 now so would make sense) but suppose I'm just a bit sensitive at the minute.

fingers crossed for you this month....just take it as it comes, try the clomid and you can deal with the more invasive treatment down the line (that's if you need to...who knows what the next few months will bring).




Butterfly67 said:


> anyway, the main thing I came to do here is done, I sold a bunch of paintings, I can pay off my credit card debt here and I go home in a few days. I had all that to focus on so hopefully things won't fall apart now. I go back to the hospital on monday for a follow up u/s - I guess that is just to totally confirm things (although there is no other outcome for sure) and I hope I can get a prescription for one of those drugs that kicks off the mc rather than having to wait any longer :coffee:

glad to hear your trip was succesful...hope you get on ok today and that if noting is happening they'll give you the prescription. at least you can start to deal with it rather than waiting and waiting...





Mistyy said:


> Having our wedding to organise has helped alot. Something to look forward to for this new year. B4 he proposed, at xmas, this year was stretching ahead feeling a bit empty :( The thing i'm not coping with very well at the mo is my mum + MIL (to be) keep showing me the baby clothes they are knitting for the two babies on the way. Sigh. <Pulls self together for the billionth time>

guess if they don't know if you are TTC its a difficult one. 
at least you have a 'project' to get stuck into to try distract yourself...although don't stress too much about what colour flowers will match the table cloths as wedding organising can start to take over your life if you let it.




Reb S said:


> Hello all, greetings from Korea! Found a cheeky bit of internet in the lobby of the hotel. Off to Beijing tomorrow, so far managing to have fun. On day 2 but I can't be blowed to fix my ticker from here. This is our last month....OMG.
> We're an artistic bunch on this thread, aren't we!?
> Hope all is well and lots of love - will try to update from Shanghai
> x

Sounds interesting even if you were n't really looking forward to it...a great experience to get anyway.

AFM,
My temp dropped again this morning so hoping my body is getting back to normal.
Must look up the CoQ 10 and how it affects fertility.

2 artistic people here....afraid you'll have to count me out as I don't possess much artistic talent.


----------



## pdmcd17

morning everyone i just heard uma therman is expecting shes 42!!!!
the one radio was like you go girl another station was really playing on her age and oh my goodness the callers attacking the young announcer ha ha


----------



## Nise

Awe, good for Uma. :thumbup:

Bloody Fertility Fiend keeps dicking me around she's now changed my O day back to CD8 from CD10 but with dotted line :shrug: It's getting a bit tedius now.


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies x

Pippi - i feel for you :hugs:

Its natural to be oversensitive, and there's not alot you can do about it in my experience. Time does help, and i found i got less sensitive about some things (seeing bumps doesnt phase me) but stayed prickly about others (announcements and baby clothes being put under my nose :hissy: ) I think that your temp dropping is a good sign that your body is returning to normal now.

My mum and MIL both know we've been ttc since we lost our baby at 16 weeks, 10 months ago :(

Oh and lol about wedding plans taking over your life! You're so right! I honestly have had a few wobbles this week about canceling the whole bloody thing as it was never meant to be this big. Arrrggghhhh :wacko: _It has a life of its own_ :wacko: But when i look into OHs lovely brown eyes i feel ok again.

Nise - Great sympathy about this! FF seems to muck around some months and others it just gives out the cross hairs without a quibble doesnt it? Which day do you think you ov'd on?

PDMCD - fingers crossed for the 2ww :thumbup: another Q10 user here :)

Heavenly - i really hope that blasted old Aunt stays away. Glad you enjoyed yourself with your god daughter. Hopefully your feelings will not change about spending time together. I would say that if you're ok now with it then you'll stay ok ... And it WILL happen for you soon anyway :D :friends:

Reb - :hi: Hello over there :D Sounds wonderful! You'll have to post us a pic or 2 when you get home.

Butterfly - hope you're feeling better today hon. You're travelling home today arnt you? May it go smoothly :hugs: Wrap up cos it's foggy and chilly here in Old Blighty today (havnt ventured out yet - just looked out the window)

AFM - 7DPO. Not symptom spotting at all this month. (But boobs were sore yesterday and i was very tearful and touchy :ignore: )

Big hugs to all that need them and of course :dust: gallore x


----------



## Spoomie

Anyone fancy a laugh and join me in sending FFF into a spin? Have a look at my chart below......since 5dpo it has been a thing of beauty, though I've known for the past 5 days that my temps are artificially high because I've been ill (oh yes, and the 2 negative tests along the way helped me not to get excited as well!). However, last night I had such a high fever that this morning my thermometer went into a tail spin, beeping frantically, as the reading was soooo extreme. This evening AF arrived, as I knew she would, but I just can't bear to put it in to my chart as I'm waiting for bloody FFF to tell me my chart may be triphasic - you don't say!


----------



## pdmcd17

Spoomie sorry af arrived - but ff saying your tri would be funny

Afm I swear I had ewcm guess I haven't ov yet gotta bd tonight

On exciting news my dd got her first acceptance into university!!!!
I'm so proud of her!!!


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone? :hugs:

AF turned up yesterday evening. I had a little cry this morning, doesn't normally get to me but I suppose it's the realisation this is probably not going to happen naturally and I am going to have to have invasive treatment. Getting AMH done this afternoon, asked OH to come with me as don't relish being surrounded by pregnant women. How did I get to this...sounding like a bitter old cow!!! I am not that person! But after 4 years I suppose it gets to you at some point.

Soooooo...buck yourself up woman...it's Friday, the sun is shining and March is a new month!! :thumbup:

Butterfly - how are you? :hugs:

Have a good weekend, everyone. xx


----------



## pdmcd17

heavenly im sorry the witch got you big hugs
it can get to us all at times that's what is so good about this site we all get it and understand what it is all about


----------



## Pippi_elk

sorry to hear AF arrrived Heavenly, hope you're feeling a bit more optimistic now and that the AMH testing went ok and there were n't too many pregnant bellys taunting you.

Yes Misty, its so easy to get carried away with the wedding stuff. We set a strict budget and broke it down by what we'd spend on the flowers etc...otherwise I found myself saying sure it's only an extra 50 euros (was living in South Ireland when we got marrried) and if you do that 10 times...you're 500 quid down without even noticing it. However, its good that when you look into your OHs brown eyes you remember why you are doing it all....
I would say the only thing we regret is not hiring a better photographer as our photos are n't great....not terrible but noting imaginative about them. That's all your left with after the whole event (apart from a happy marriage and great memories).

AFM
I think I missed the boat this month....did n't think you could ovulate when you still have hCG in your system, but my temps are climbing up slowly so I think I must have ovulated 3 days ago and we never BD :-(

I started myself and OH on CoQ 10. I got it in Tesco as it was the cheapest....they changed me £18 instead of £9 so when I complained at customer services...they refunded me the whole £18 and let me keep the CoQ10. I then (maybe a bit cheekily) asked if they give a voucher when they overcharge (I know my local Asda usuallly gives you £2-£3 if they overcharge)...so the guy spent a long time doing some calculations and then gave me a give card for £36 !!!
so got my CoQ for free and made £36 profit....hope CoQ keeps bringing me such good luck !

hope everyone has a great weekend...


----------



## Nise

:rofl: Pippi I'm loving your 1st Coq experience! and yes, may the lucky steak with it continue. 

Well, it would seem fertility fiend was right - it was a CD8 O!!! AF arrived yesterday and is being a bit of a bitch today, I just wanted to curl up into a ball but had to be on my feet all day. 

Have a great weekend all. :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

pdmcd17 said:


> heavenly im sorry the witch got you big hugs
> it can get to us all at times that's what is so good about this site we all get it and understand what it is all about

Thank you. xx Congrats to your daughter!



Pippi_elk said:


> sorry to hear AF arrrived Heavenly, hope you're feeling a bit more optimistic now and that the AMH testing went ok and there were n't too many pregnant bellys taunting you.
> 
> AFM
> I think I missed the boat this month....did n't think you could ovulate when you still have hCG in your system, but my temps are climbing up slowly so I think I must have ovulated 3 days ago and we never BD :-(
> 
> I started myself and OH on CoQ 10. I got it in Tesco as it was the cheapest....they changed me £18 instead of £9 so when I complained at customer services...they refunded me the whole £18 and let me keep the CoQ10. I then (maybe a bit cheekily) asked if they give a voucher when they overcharge (I know my local Asda usuallly gives you £2-£3 if they overcharge)...so the guy spent a long time doing some calculations and then gave me a give card for £36 !!!
> so got my CoQ for free and made £36 profit....hope CoQ keeps bringing me such good luck !
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend...

Thank you for your kind words. xx Sorry you missed the boat this month but here's to a new cycle! Well done with all that money saving...or should I say money making!! :thumbup: I am spending a fortune on supplements!!




Nise said:


> :
> 
> Well, it would seem fertility fiend was right - it was a CD8 O!!! AF arrived yesterday and is being a bit of a bitch today, I just wanted to curl up into a ball but had to be on my feet all day.
> 
> Have a great weekend all. :hugs:

Hope you are feeling better hun. :hugs:



AFM, I decided to take control today. Went to the Agora Clinic in Brighton with my OH, it's a satellite clinic for the Lister in London. It was a lovely reception/waiting room and there was only one lady there and no bump.....phew.....had my AMH done and had a good chat with the nurse. She said they don't have a cut off age there. She did tell me to start taking DHEA and I said I had just got some!

I am going to have a consult with the Director of the Clinic in a couple of weeks, when my AMH is back, taking all my other results from my FS with me. Going to look at my FSH, AMH and OH's SA and see what options I have. She said there is quite a short waiting list for DE as well. Obviously don't know if it will be OE or DE yet.

It is only a 20 min drive and if we go ahead with treatment, seeing I don't know how many times I will have to go and I want OH there, it is so convenient. Anyhoo, I still have 2 cycles of Clomid to go and we haven't made a decision yet about invasive treatment, but I feel better I have done something proactive. xx

Love to you all.


----------



## booth19

Sorry AF arrived Heavenly, hope it all works out well for you at the clinic. 

Bargain on the CoQ10 there Pippi. haeven't yet purchased any yet, got an appointment at consultant next week so going to ask if they recommend as don't want it to interfere with any blood tests etc at the moment.

Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Heavenly, sorry about AF but yes, good that you are being proactive and have talked to the clinic, sounds like you have a good plan in place :thumbup::hugs:

Pippi, nice one on the money making! :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:

So I just got back to my own house this morning. I stopped off last night at the ex's place and we had a good chat and he is on board with trying again so that is good. I started the CoQ10 today as well. Not sure what does to take though.

Still bleeding lightly and high amounts of hcg in my system, also feeling a bit dizzy and had quite bad cramps last night. Have an appointment with the doctor on Monday morning. Am starting to temp again so that hopefully I can see what is happening with my body but I guess I can't do anything until the hcg goes out as I can't use the LH strips as they will show a plus with hcg. I'm tempted to get back into it asap as I beleive you are more fertile after an mc but at the same time I wonder if I should give the CoQ time to work on my eggs...


----------



## heavenly

booth19 said:


> Sorry AF arrived Heavenly, hope it all works out well for you at the clinic.
> 
> Bargain on the CoQ10 there Pippi. haeven't yet purchased any yet, got an appointment at consultant next week so going to ask if they recommend as don't want it to interfere with any blood tests etc at the moment.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend xx

Thank you. Let us know how the appointment goes. xx



Butterfly67 said:


> Heavenly, sorry about AF but yes, good that you are being proactive and have talked to the clinic, sounds like you have a good plan in place :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> So I just got back to my own house this morning. I stopped off last night at the ex's place and we had a good chat and he is on board with trying again so that is good. I started the CoQ10 today as well. Not sure what does to take though.
> 
> Still bleeding lightly and high amounts of hcg in my system, also feeling a bit dizzy and had quite bad cramps last night. Have an appointment with the doctor on Monday morning. Am starting to temp again so that hopefully I can see what is happening with my body but I guess I can't do anything until the hcg goes out as I can't use the LH strips as they will show a plus with hcg. I'm tempted to get back into it asap as I beleive you are more fertile after an mc but at the same time I wonder if I should give the CoQ time to work on my eggs...

How are you hun? xx I am glad your ex is still on board. Give yourself a little time, look after yourself. :hugs:

Re supplements, at the clinic, she said I should be taking 75mg DHEA a day, and I told her I had already ordered some. I kept reading good things about it, not sure if that is just generally good for TTC or it is good for someone preparing to have invasive treatment, but I am going to take it anyway.

Have a good weekend everyone. xx


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies x

Hi Butterfly - good to see you :D So glad to hear you're ex is on board. That must be a relief whether you're in a rush or not. Nice to feel you have the option. Hope the cramping and bleeding goes away very soon. At the risk of sounding like my mum - maybe you need an iron suplement if you're feeling a bit dizzy and tired. Boost you up a bit? :hugs: I dithered over the dose of Q10 and have settled for 800mg a day. I've heard of slightly higher being taken, and as low as 200mg a day too. I decided if i was going to take it i may as well bung a high dose in!

Heavenly - so sorry AF has arrived :flower: I'm sorry it hit you a bit hard this time too. Onwards and upwards though, as you say :hugs: I've been googling DHEA as well. Have you found out whether it's recomended for general ttc yet? I can find loads of good reports about it - but mostly in connection with ivf. Not sure about the dose either! Can you use it alongside Q10?!?!? Questions Questions! Good that you are being pro active. Let keep everything all crossed for the next cycles of clomid anyway :thumbup:

Spoomie - sorry your AF arrived too :hugs: its so tempting to mess with your temps on FF isnt it? To see what it'll say. Gives one a sense of power over the darn thing! lol.

Pippi - Sorry to hear you may have missed the boat. Fingers crossed its not the case. Even if you did ov after you last DTD you're still in with a good chance 'the lads' were still awaiting their time to shine up there! :D 

Thank you for your words of wisdom re: photogrophers. Sad to hear you weren't entirely pleased with yours. Can you get any of yours photo shopped to up the style or quality a bit? We have chosen one who knows the venue well. He was also the most prompt, polite and informative emailer of the 3 photog's i contacted. Which goes a long way in my book! He visited us with examples of his work - he's a nice guy, big personality - very camp! Lots of arty shots of the brides with huge swirly bits of chiffon which he brings along on the day. He made me laugh actually. Dont know if i'll indulging in any 'swirly shots' myself, but it ties in with what you were saying about a bit of imagination being nice. Fingers crossed we've made the right choice :wacko: 

Well done with your Q10 in Tesco!

PDMC - Huge congrats for your DD :happydance: What great news. You must be so proud!

Nise - another :hugs: for an AF arriving. God she's everywhere at the mo. That was an early ov wasnt it!

:hi: to Booth

AFM - well, DPO10 and FF has me triphasic as of today. She taunted me with the idea of a bit of triphasicness last month - but seems quite sure this time. Dont know what to think. I'm due on next Thurday. Boobs are very hot and round and i've had (sorry for this) nipples like organ stops for the last 5 days which are so tender they can feel a door slamming at the other end of the village, lol. As i say - i dont know. Not holding my breath. Just trying to chillax and enjoy the 'maybe' days while they last really :dohh: Send me your good vibes girls :friends:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy said:


> I dithered over the dose of Q10 and have settled for 800mg a day. I've heard of slightly higher being taken, and as low as 200mg a day too. I decided if i was going to take it i may as well bung a high dose in!

:dohh: My CoQ10 capsules are only 30mg each so I would have to take 20 a day to get 600mg :haha::haha: I got them from sainsbury's so I thought they would be pretty standard but they sound a bit low dose :nope:

Your chart is looking very exciting mistyy :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## greens

60mg a day is the dose I have seen, so 30 is particularly low. The packet I saw said take one to two a day so that would make it 120mg with those.


----------



## Butterfly67

greens said:


> 60mg a day is the dose I have seen, so 30 is particularly low. The packet I saw said take one to two a day so that would make it 120mg with those.

Thanks greens. I just read through the CoQ10 thread and it seems that most are taking 100-200mg so I have just ordered some more from Amazon (I seem to order something from there every week :dohh:) - I will take 3 a day of the ones I have at the moment then until the new ones arrive, hopefully that should do something at least :thumbup:


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> I've been googling DHEA as well. Have you found out whether it's recomended for general ttc yet? I can find loads of good reports about it - but mostly in connection with ivf. Not sure about the dose either! Can you use it alongside Q10?!?!? Questions Questions! Good that you are being pro active. Let keep everything all crossed for the next cycles of clomid anyway :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - well, DPO10 and FF has me triphasic as of today. She taunted me with the idea of a bit of triphasicness last month - but seems quite sure this time. Dont know what to think. I'm due on next Thurday. Boobs are very hot and round and i've had (sorry for this) nipples like organ stops for the last 5 days which are so tender they can feel a door slamming at the other end of the village, lol. As i say - i dont know. Not holding my breath. Just trying to chillax and enjoy the 'maybe' days while they last really :dohh: Send me your good vibes girls :friends:

I am sending you LOADS of good vibes for this cycle!! :hugs: Just keep those huge nipples away from me! [-o&lt;

Re supplements, it is fine to take CO Q10 with DHEA. I take 100mg CO Q10 and 75mg (micronized) DHEA daily. Re DHEA, I haven't read anywhere you only take it if you are preparing for IVF. The nurse at the Agora told me to take it and she knows that I may not sign up for treatment there, so it must be ok to take it if you are TTC naturally, she knows I am on Clomid.

It is to help older ladies or ladies generally who may have a diminished ovarian reserve (I haven't had my AMH test back yet, so not sure what state mine are in!).


----------



## booth19

Good luck Mistyy, have everything crossed for you


----------



## Mistyy

Many thanks for all your crossed fingers ladies :thumbup: 

Tbh i'm just chuffed to have such sore boobs in my luteal as it shows i do have _some_ hormones staggering about in me still! :rofl: Really am not getting my hopes up too much. I'm used to this now and its like a game. Temp could drop any day. But it is nice to have 4 or 5 days out of the 28 with a bit of nervous excitement. I'm never ever going to do early tests again as it just turns the whole thing back into a sad stress fest for me.

Q10 - eek! Only me here taking such a big dose then!?!? I trawled the net for ages to get an idea of the dose. I started out on 200mg a day and then if i remember rightly i found the low doses were aimed at general use - people wanting to *protect* their health, or gaurd against the onset of deterioration in various things. Then i read that 800mg per day is the recomendation given to many ladies by their specialists to improve egg quality. Some are even told 1600!!!! Even at the 800 dose 3 months seems to be the min amount of time to expect positive changes from Q10 to begin. I buy mine online from 'Just Vitamins' in 200mg capsuals and take 2 in the am and 2 in the pm. You can get them slightly cheaper elsewhere online, but i was impressed with their assertions of quality and freshness. (mug? lol) Every time i order a pack i cringe and wonder if it is actually doing any good. But thats suplements for you isnt it? I recon this is around my 4th month now. I started that and going to accupuncture at the same time. Thats my Q10 ramble over :)

Anyway - hope everyone had a good weekend. Wether was awful here. Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Still looking good Mistyy :thumbup::happydance:

Yeah I think I *would *do a higher dose - but it is so expensive so I'll have to stick to a bit less :haha::haha: 

Weather was horrible here last night too - really high winds!


----------



## Miss_C

hello lovelies.

Just on the coq10 I did 300mg twice per day so 300mg morning and 300mg evening for just over 90 days. It takes an egg 90 days to form so maybe I should call ziggy Coq or something!!

here's the extract I based that on. LINK



> 4. CoQ10
> 
> CoQ10 is a naturally occurring fat-soluble nutrient that is essential for energy production. CoQ10 has potent antioxidant properties and cell membrane stabilizing effects that make it beneficial for egg and sperm quality, specifically sperm motility. CoQ10 works within the mitochondria (the cellular power stations) in the cells and is essential for energy production. Until recently, CoQ10 was not thought to be a nutrient that required supplementation, as all normal tissue manufactures its own CoQ10; however, this production decreases naturally with age and is also lowered by certain drugs, including statins. When CoQ10 levels in the cells are low, energy production may be reduced and oxidative stress increased as a result.
> 
> CoQ10 has been shown to improve sperm quality and is now under investigation for potential use with women of advanced reproductive age undergoing ART to improve egg/embryo quality. The oocyte has among the highest concentrations of mitochondria of all body cells and uses immense amounts of energy in the process of maturation and ovulation. Researchers hypothesize that supporting the oocyte with CoQ10 may improve egg quality (Bentov et al. 2010).
> 
> The recommended dosage for overall health is 100-300 mg/day, or as directed by a nutritionist. The dosage under investigation in studies looking at egg quality is higher: 600 mg/day. CoQ10 appears to be a safe supplement: Studies have used supplementation of CoQ10 up to levels of 3,000 mg per day without adverse side effects. At present, the only risk to taking CoQ is the cost, as this supplement can be pricy, and no data currently exists on its usage in high doses during pregnancy.


----------



## Spoomie

Mistyy said:


> Many thanks for all your crossed fingers ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Tbh i'm just chuffed to have such sore boobs in my luteal as it shows i do have _some_ hormones staggering about in me still! :rofl: Really am not getting my hopes up too much. I'm used to this now and its like a game. Temp could drop any day. But it is nice to have 4 or 5 days out of the 28 with a bit of nervous excitement. I'm never ever going to do early tests again as it just turns the whole thing back into a sad stress fest for me.
> 
> Q10 - eek! Only me here taking such a big dose then!?!? I trawled the net for ages to get an idea of the dose. I started out on 200mg a day and then if i remember rightly i found the low doses were aimed at general use - people wanting to *protect* their health, or gaurd against the onset of deterioration in various things. Then i read that 800mg per day is the recomendation given to many ladies by their specialists to improve egg quality. Some are even told 1600!!!! Even at the 800 dose 3 months seems to be the min amount of time to expect positive changes from Q10 to begin. I buy mine online from 'Just Vitamins' in 200mg capsuals and take 2 in the am and 2 in the pm. You can get them slightly cheaper elsewhere online, but i was impressed with their assertions of quality and freshness. (mug? lol) Every time i order a pack i cringe and wonder if it is actually doing any good. But thats suplements for you isnt it? I recon this is around my 4th month now. I started that and going to accupuncture at the same time. Thats my Q10 ramble over :)
> 
> Anyway - hope everyone had a good weekend. Wether was awful here. Love and hugs to all xxx

Panic not Mistyy, I have been taking 600mg since mid Jan (I started at 800mg but I was getting through them so quickly that I reduced it to 600!) Mine come from Nutricentre and I buy 100mg capsules . £70 for 110 capsules, taking 6 capsules a day......I prefer not to think too long and hard how much it is costing! Wise words about your chart, guard your heart x


----------



## Nise

Misty, I'm loving your chart and also have everything crossed for you [-o&lt;

Hmm, I've been doing COQ for about 2 months now at 100mg daily. I bought it in 50mg tabs. Might have to think about upping that then. I also use Angus Castus and was surprised to note in my research that it suppressed the libido which is useful!!!! So I also take Macca. This month I am forcing myself to drink lots of water - I find that quite hard as I only need one glass and I'm running to the loo!


----------



## pdmcd17

misty fxd

i take 200mg coq10, not sure if i want to up it im already on 5 diferent suppliments including my metformin. 

it was another crazy busy weekend im looking forward to this upcomming weekend being quiet. I have to start to think what im going to get or do for my ds 16 bday in less than 2wks scary my baby will be 16.

im about 6dpo, this is the most normal cycle for me since before i ever went on and off birthcontrol. i think the metformin has been really helpful in regulating my cycles.


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> Q10 - eek! Only me here taking such a big dose then!?!? I trawled the net for ages to get an idea of the dose. I started out on 200mg a day and then if i remember rightly i found the low doses were aimed at general use - people wanting to *protect* their health, or gaurd against the onset of deterioration in various things. Then i read that 800mg per day is the recomendation given to many ladies by their specialists to improve egg quality. Some are even told 1600!!!! Even at the 800 dose 3 months seems to be the min amount of time to expect positive changes from Q10 to begin. I buy mine online from 'Just Vitamins' in 200mg capsuals and take 2 in the am and 2 in the pm. You can get them slightly cheaper elsewhere online, but i was impressed with their assertions of quality and freshness. (mug? lol) Every time i order a pack i cringe and wonder if it is actually doing any good. But thats suplements for you isnt it? I recon this is around my 4th month now. I started that and going to accupuncture at the same time. Thats my Q10 ramble over :)

Oh crap, going to have to up it then...with all the supplements I am taking, plus acupuncture......I don't even want to think about it...and the cost of the DHEA........:help:

Keep us posted hun!! :hugs:


----------



## greens

it costs nothing compared to what a child does if that helps.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> Hi ladies x
> 
> Pippi - Sorry to hear you may have missed the boat. Fingers crossed its not the case. Even if you did ov after you last DTD you're still in with a good chance 'the lads' were still awaiting their time to shine up there! :D
> 
> Thank you for your words of wisdom re: photogrophers. Sad to hear you weren't entirely pleased with yours. Can you get any of yours photo shopped to up the style or quality a bit? We have chosen one who knows the venue well. He was also the most prompt, polite and informative emailer of the 3 photog's i contacted. Which goes a long way in my book! He visited us with examples of his work - he's a nice guy, big personality - very camp! Lots of arty shots of the brides with huge swirly bits of chiffon which he brings along on the day. He made me laugh actually. Dont know if i'll indulging in any 'swirly shots' myself, but it ties in with what you were saying about a bit of imagination being nice. Fingers crossed we've made the right choice :wacko:
> 
> :


We never bd this month at all :-( I read you should wait 1-2 weeks after the bleeding had stopped so we abstained and missed my ovulation...oh well, at least waiting for my period is n't as difficult this month as a result.

our photographer got my husband to bend down on one knee for some photos with the result there is a big wet patch on his knee for the photos immediately following.
and in another photo...it looks like I'm trying to open my husbands zip....oh well at least it gave us a laugh !

for my sisters wedding, her photographer was having her stretched out on park benches and chaise longues (spelling?) which I though was a bit over the top at the time but the photos look really lovely. 

your chart still looks good....but the dip yesterday is a bit dissapointing.

AFM...I think I better up my CoQ10 dose, I only started taking it last week but started on 100mg. I took 300 mg yesterday and think I will stick at that dose for a while. I must try and ses if I can look up the paper referenced in the article.

I started my husband on 30mg also but he's complaining that its giving him the runs. He's going to perservere for another few days as it may just be too many curries !


----------



## Pippi_elk

I looked up the article Bentov et al....it just explains their hypothesis on CoQ....seems to make sense to me. I have a biochemistry background (although not in reproductive biology) so could understand most of the lingo. All seems plausible but without being an expert in the field I don't know enough to see any flaws in their theory but presumably since it's been peer reviewed by experts in that field it's a valid theory.

They say in the text of the article:
Coenzyme Q10 is generally administered in dosages of 100-3000 mg/day (Hidaka 2008)

I looked up that paper they referenced...but could only acccess the abstract.
Biofactors. 2008;32(1-4):199-208.Safety assessment of coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10).Hidaka T, Fujii K, Funahashi I, Fukutomi N, Hosoe K.
The published reports concerning safety studies indicate that CoQ10 has low toxicity and does not induce serious adverse effects in humans.Risk assessment for CoQ10 based on various clinical trial data indicates that the observed safety level (OSL) for CoQ10 is 1200 mg/day/person.

That paper references this...
Regul Toxicol Pharmacol. 2006 Aug;45(3):282-8. Epub 2006 Jun 30.Risk assessment for coenzyme Q10 (Ubiquinone).Hathcock JN, Shao A.
Reports of nausea and other adverse gastrointestinal effects of CoQ10 cannot be causally related to the active ingredient because there is no dose-response relationship: the adverse effects are no more common at daily intakes of 1200 mg than at a 60 mg.The OSL risk assessment method indicates that the evidence of safety is strong at intakes up to 1200 mg/day, and this level is identified as the OSL. Much higher levels have been tested without adverse effects and may be safe, but the data for intakes above 1200 mg/day are not sufficient for a confident conclusion of safety.

I had a look at Toronto centre for advanced rep tech which is one of the addresses Bentov give...and it states
"Our patients start taking 4000 IU of Vitamin D daily, and also take COQ10 and multivitamins"

one of the above paper said that recommened dose is 12mg/kg/day, which if you were 60kg would be 720 mg per day.

think I should probably go up to 800mg a day. you can get 90x100mg in Tesco for approx 18 pounds (3 for 2 offer)....so that would last approx 11 days. expensive and a lot of pill swallowing and counting !


----------



## Butterfly67

Interesting thanks Pippi, is that the same research that was reported in the Vancouver sun but that has been taken offline recently? I might do a bit more digging on that. 

I just got my 100mg CoQ10 that I ordered from Amazon - I think it was about £15 for 60 capsules. If I take 2 a day then that will last me a month which is about as much as I can afford to spend on it right now. As much as I appreciate what greens said about a baby costing more I'm not really sure that is the point. We all have to live within our budgets and if and when i have a baby then other things will be sacrificed to support it as well as the fact that I will have to somehow earn more to cover everything but as that is currently pie in the sky I don't feel that spending over my income is the best idea for something that may or may not work :flower:


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> As much as I appreciate what greens said about a baby costing more I'm not really sure that is the point. We all have to live within our budgets and if and when i have a baby then other things will be sacrificed to support it as well as the fact that I will have to somehow earn more to cover everything but as that is currently pie in the sky I don't feel that spending over my income is the best idea for something that may or may not work :flower:

Thank you, I was going to answer that post but you worded it beautifully. :flower:

Hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## greens

These look cheaper.
https://www.healthspan.co.uk/co-q10/co-enzyme-q10-capsules-200mg/productdetail-p3196710-c3179.aspx


----------



## Mistyy

Wow Pippi i love it when someone comes along who can read that stuff without getting a headache! lol. When i wadded through a few research articles before i started taking Q10 i understood the up and down of it is that it is basicly safe, you need to take quite a bit of it to make it worth while, and its not cheap :D The finer points are lost on me really ...

Sorry but i did laugh at what you said about your photos. I'm glad you can see the funny side bless you :friends: I DETEST having my picture taken and will be making an effort to hide behind the floral arangements from ALL cameras. I would have to be 3 sheets to the wind to contemplate lounging in front of a lense :rofl: (my boobs would almost definately make an escape bid and i would *die* of shame) One of OH's bro's dabbles in photography too i've just remembered :dohh: <dread>

Butterfly - yes those are my thoughts too. 

Greens - the thing is - deciding on whether to fund treatments and/or suplements for ttc is tied up with investing mentaly as well as financialy in your dearest wish. Its hard as there are no guarantees of success and there is a fear of being a slave to it all. Funding a child who is in your life is a different kettle of fish altogether.

Heavenly :hi:

AFM - loads and loads of quite sharp stabby pains way low down on both sides all day. sigh. While this is not my usual period onset pain patern (usual is dull back ache and tum ache) i have to asume that it's AF on her way :( Poo.


----------



## Mistyy

X posts, Greens :)


----------



## pdmcd17

so the coq10 interesting, i think im gonna stick to 300mg for now. 

i got my requisition for my ultrasound (i can pick it up from my dr today) now to book it- im thinking of waiting for another week just a day or so before af is due so if by some miracle im preg i can know ahead of time and no pos and stressing.

so all the wedding photographer discussion makes me wonder what options i will have when were away in jamaica. (its still not booked still in lawyer limbo ie he sent an offer and now werer waiting for her response again- if it doesnt work their finally doing mediation. Really its been over 1.5 yrs of lawyer limbo)

But we have been looking at rings and we will be hopefully married before sept. I want to take my kids to Jamaica as that is where my ex is from and we though that getting married there would be cool. Plus my doh hasnt ever been anywhere tropical (niether have I) so it would be neat to have our wedding and honeymoon all in one.


----------



## prickly

Hi Ladies,

Have been on here a while, and skulking around reading your posts.:thumbup:

I think I am 1-2dpo today, according to FF chart.
Been trying to conceive number 2 for far too long!

*Just a quick question ladies* - am using OPK kits, BBT temp checking, and charting my CM...*can you take a look at these pics and let me know what you think?* 
I hardly ever / never get a darker LH line than the reference line on OPK tests, which is why I use charting CM and BBT alongside the OPK tests. Im a little worried that I may have BD'd too early this cycle, but all the previous cycles I have ovulated very close to my LH surge (usually within a few hours of getting my surge!) and didnt want to miss that egg! lol. My partner was away working on the day of my surge so we BD'd the night before I got my surge - so in essence:
We BD'd around midnight Saturday 3rd March with abundant EWCM; 
it looks like I started my LH surge Sunday 4th March afternoon (what do you all think from the OPK pics?), 
I felt really crampy ovulation type pains from Sunday night / and through Monday 5th March morning and OPK tests showed I was still surging Monday 5th March! (I think! what do you ladies think?!)....
OPK tests today 6th March are negative again.
My Temp rise happened on Monday 5th. 
My CM was egg white and abundant from 2nd March, until it changed to watery on the 5th March and had dried / gone as of today 6th March.

Do you think I BD'd too early ladies? How long can spermies survice? We used preeseed this cycle.:hugs::hugs:
Any advice appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1









photo (1).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1









photo (5).jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









photo (6).jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi prickly, I tend to think that the fact that you have EWCM is your body telling you this is the right time to BD as the EWCM helps the :spermy: on their way. I think it is highly possible to conceive the night before the surge :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome prickly,

I also hardly ever get the test band darker than control (i cheat and usually call it positive if its almost as dark as control) but I did get a clear positive at Xmas and bd that night and got a bfp but sadly had mc. Next time I'm going to test the urine with the cheap opk and one of the digital test as I think my eyes start to play tricks when you stare at pink lines for too long. Ensure you not drinking a lot in the 4 hrs before you test and try hold off going to the loo in those 4 hrs... But you probably know all this!


----------



## Mistyy

Hi everyone :)

Welcome Prickly :) - I understand that sperm can live for up to 5 days given ideal conditions (good quality cervical mucus) but the average is 2 to 3 days. In some unlucky ladies its less than 24 hours however. Dont think there's any way to tell for sure :wacko:

My advice for the simplest thing to do to help this would be to drink plenty of water in the first half of your cycle to boost mucus. <once again wishes would take own advice> 

_A popular rule of thumb for BDing that i keep in mind is this:_ 
BD on the last day of your period (whenever that is). 
Then again on CD10. 
After that BD ever other day. 
If you get a particulally strong OPK or other indication that you think you are literaly about to ov then BD that night. 
Keep up the every other day BDing for a good week after you think you ov'd just in case ;)

PDMC - lawyer limbo for that long is awful. Big hug for you :hugs: Fingers crossed it will be resolved very soon so you can go on with your plans.

AFM - veeery slight spotting this morning, so .... bollox! lol. Thats me out i recon. Good news is OH and i are off to Bournmouth later today to see Billy Conolly's live show there tonight. Bought tickets ages ago. We get a stay in a hotel and a have a break from drugery for 2 days :happydance: (shame about AF being about to appear, but hey ho. At least if i do come on properly today it means i'm still on track for an AF free honey-moon [-o&lt;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Bummer about the spotting Mistyy but yes, hope you have a great weekend away :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Mistyy said:


> AFM - veeery slight spotting this morning, so .... bollox! lol. Thats me out i recon. Good news is OH and i are off to Bournmouth later today to see Billy Conolly's live show there tonight. Bought tickets ages ago. We get a stay in a hotel and a have a break from drugery for 2 days :happydance: (shame about AF being about to appear, but hey ho. At least if i do come on properly today it means i'm still on track for an AF free honey-moon [-o&lt;)

Sorry AF is on its way. :hugs: But it sounds like you are planning the perfect tonic! Have a lovely break. x


----------



## beetle

Hello Ladies, sorry for being incommunicado but I've been enjoying having Foxy home! I have to say having a puppy is a GREAT way to take your mind off the stress of TTC and the heartbreak of miscarriages! I hope you are all well? I have been reading with intrigue the amounts of CQ10 I should be taking - thanks for the insight - I have only been taking 100mg a day so now need to up the ante! Old hag showed up today. Plan for this month is Vit B until ovulation, Agnus Castus, CQ10, - oh yes, and move house on 19th and visit the Lister on 22nd! So busy busy! Here is another picture! Isn't she gorgeous?! Cant say the same for one of my kitchen chairs!!! She had the most horrendous separation anxiety over the last couple of days but she's calmed down now thank goodness. My clients were not having the most relaxing of massage treatments with Foxy barking and crying her head off - luckily they've been most understanding!
 



Attached Files:







Foxy curious.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pdmcd17

foxy is so cute!!! too bad you werent in canada id come to you for massage treatment i go every 3 weeks granted right now they are painful as im having active release.

misty sorry af is coming evil witch.

AFM im getting sick again i have been fighting a sore throat and this morning its turning into a full blown cold ugh that is the 3rd time i have been sick in 2 months. You'd think with eating healthy exercising all the vitamins and loosing wieght id be healthier and my immunity would be better.

im thankful this weekend is a hang at home no plans i can sleep and rest. Im bribing my teens to clean (yeah i know it sound horrible but it works to motivate them with out me yelling at them to help out - im clalling them in for sleeping throught first period today lol) Figures they both sleep in the day i start work early.


----------



## heavenly

beetle said:


> Hello Ladies, sorry for being incommunicado but I've been enjoying having Foxy home! I have to say having a puppy is a GREAT way to take your mind off the stress of TTC and the heartbreak of miscarriages! I hope you are all well? I have been reading with intrigue the amounts of CQ10 I should be taking - thanks for the insight - I have only been taking 100mg a day so now need to up the ante! Old hag showed up today. Plan for this month is Vit B until ovulation, Agnus Castus, CQ10, - oh yes, and move house on 19th and visit the Lister on 22nd! So busy busy! Here is another picture! Isn't she gorgeous?! Cant say the same for one of my kitchen chairs!!! She had the most horrendous separation anxiety over the last couple of days but she's calmed down now thank goodness. My clients were not having the most relaxing of massage treatments with Foxy barking and crying her head off - luckily they've been most understanding!

Lovely to hear from you! She is scrumptious!!! :cloud9: So glad she is helping you. :hugs:



pdmcd17 said:


> AFM im getting sick again i have been fighting a sore throat and this morning its turning into a full blown cold ugh that is the 3rd time i have been sick in 2 months. You'd think with eating healthy exercising all the vitamins and loosing wieght id be healthier and my immunity would be better.

A couple of my friends have had a nasty cold, I think there is a lot of it going about! Hope you feel better soon. xx


AFM, well I have been doing a lot of thinking. This weird sense of calm has come over me. I have spent the last 4 years TTC and being convinced it would happen naturally at some point, then I thought Clomid would be the magic cure but I have sort of come to terms that it probably won't happen naturally and me and OH are both really ok with DE. Because the chances of me using my eggs are pretty slim, ok, not had my AMH test back yet...but unless I am some sort of medical miracle at the age of 46.:coffee:....I am sure the Agora will recommend DE.

So the plan is, 2 more cycles of Clomid, seeing the Director of the Agora on the 19th to discuss AMH results and SA results. If it's decided that DE is the best thing, we are going to step off the merry go round for a short while, no more Clomid, get back to TTC naturally, chill out....no stressing about sticks etc....save up a bit more for treatment, and then we will put our names down. Good thing with DE, we don't need to rush. So actually, having a plan...and not thinking that it's the biggest disaster in the world for me if I don't fall naturally....has taken a huge weight off.

Sorry for ramble. xx


----------



## faithmum

Hello there, 

Mind if I join in? I'm 45 and ttc #4. I've got 3 middleschoolers from a previous marriage and would love to have another with my DF49 who has never had children. I became easily pregnant at 44 but mc at 14 weeks. I just started ttc again about 4 months ago - probably shouldn't have taken a break after the mc but it wreaked havoc on me (I'm still on stinkin' wellbutrin from it!). I actually was contemplating this morning titrating down from it because my depression was likely hormonal and situational. I was wondering if perhaps that med had something to do with my lack of cm. Afterall....it couldn't be my age!!

Any thoughts?


----------



## l8bloomer

I'm so frustrated and just feel like giving up. We don't seem to be able to get through a cycle without some kind of drama. :growlmad: The stress level is really high. I feel like we should take a break but at my age, I don't think I can. 

But on the other hand, the pressure is really getting to us. I'm even thinking fondly of how sweet my life was before TTC. :shrug:

Is there a cure for baby fever? How do you ladies handle it?


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi faithmum and l8bloomer 

FM I am not sure of the wellbutin would stop CM - I have heard of a bunch of ladies who were on it and ttc but I guess that if you could slowly stop it then it might help things - good luck :dust:

l8, sorry things are stressful for you. I think the pressure is much higher at this age espcially not to miss one cycle as we feel like every one counts. it is easy to say try not to stress but I am not sure how to do it IRL :shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Ok ladies...I am in a bit of a pickle here re DHEA. I ordered some from the States...about £40 worth.....they have just arrived. I was told to order the micronized version and to take 75mg a day. 

Sooooo....... I have just looked at them....and they are called RegiMEN..:dohh:.....i didn't notice that the small print said they were for younger men......does this matter? Will I start growing stubble, scratching my ar&e and being really messy? :shrug: :rofl:

Do I have to get specific DHEA tablets for women?

Ingredients

DHEA 25mg per serving
Gelatine
magnesium Stearate
Microcrystalline cellulose


----------



## l8bloomer

Hi Butterfly, thanks for trying to make me feel better. Hope you have a good weekend.:thumbup: I don't tend to handle stress very well and have been known to lash out. Poor DH. I now feel terrible but once things are said, they cannot be unsaid. You would think that at 44, I would be more mature, but apparently not. :blush:

I saw the FS today and spoke to him about my AMH/HSG results as well as possible IVF using DE. He said my AMH was 1.81 (I think it's 1.81 and not 1.18- my memory is not what it used to be). He says that's good for someone my age and means that I will produce a good number of eggs for IVF.:happydance: But what do you ladies think? I like to get your opinion because in the back of my mind, I always fear that the clinics may tell you what you want to hear because they make money from IVF.

HSG scan was clear so looks like I'm fertile myrtle (ya, right). 

Only remaining thing to do is to get the sample from DH.


----------



## l8bloomer

Oh, Heavenly, forgot to mention what the FS told me about DHEA. He says that if you AMH score is good, you shouldn't need to take DHEA. He recommended 2 other supplements, that can be taken with COQ 10, for egg quality. 

In my uneducated opinion, there is no female version of DHEA. I think it references men because androgen is primarily a male hormone. The potential side effects are hair growth, acne, amongst others. I had acne, but didn't notice hair growth but then, I was only on it for 3 weeks.

They are Myoinositol 2gm twice a day and Melatonin 3 mg/day.

I will be going to the pharmacy this weekend to seek these out as I've discontinued using DHEA.


----------



## heavenly

l8bloomer said:


> I saw the FS today and spoke to him about my AMH/HSG results as well as possible IVF using DE. He said my AMH was 1.81 (I think it's 1.81 and not 1.18- my memory is not what it used to be). He says that's good for someone my age and means that I will produce a good number of eggs for IVF.:happydance: But what do you ladies think? I like to get your opinion because in the back of my mind, I always fear that the clinics may tell you what you want to hear because they make money from IVF.
> 
> HSG scan was clear so looks like I'm fertile myrtle (ya, right).
> 
> Only remaining thing to do is to get the sample from DH.

I posted on the other thread, that is a great score, well done!!! :happydance: I hope for a result just as good. I am convinced we are heading down the DE route, but will be interested to see what happens with my AMH results and what they suggest.

Thanks for the DHEA info, I won't take them til I get my AMH results. xx


----------



## Nise

Ooo lot's of new ladies :thumbup: :hi: 

Bloomer, if you find that cure please pass it on!

Interesting stuff re the DHEA - I'm leaving well alone if it causes acne. I was lucky during my more youthful days to escape spots but now I seem to be going through puberty again! Decided to use Angus Castus to try and sort them out as I know they are hormonal - especially around O time which is nowish! Seems to be helping and of course AC has the added advantage of being useful for ttc too :happydance:

Misty - sorry about the spotting hun, always depressing - for me it's the temp dive. :hugs:


----------



## faithmum

heavenly said:


> Ok ladies...I am in a bit of a pickle here re DHEA. I ordered some from the States...about £40 worth.....they have just arrived. I was told to order the micronized version and to take 75mg a day.
> 
> Sooooo....... I have just looked at them....and they are called RegiMEN..:dohh:.....i didn't notice that the small print said they were for younger men......does this matter? Will I start growing stubble, scratching my ar&e and being really messy? :shrug: :rofl:
> 
> Do I have to get specific DHEA tablets for women?
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> DHEA 25mg per serving
> Gelatine
> magnesium Stearate
> Microcrystalline cellulose

Hi Heavenly, 

I'll chime in with my 2 cents on the DHEA. My GF who's a family doc and was ttc for 2 years started it and said she believed that what helped her get preggos with her now DD. She told me to start at 25mg then work up to 75 mg over a month or so. I think 25 mg is a fairly low dose and shouldn't worry you but I'm also a firm believer in running everything through expert opinion. I took it for a long time and didn't get any side effects. I did get a BFP and mc later but the mc had nothing to do with the DHEA. I should still take it but ran out once and fell out of practice (isn't that a ridiculous excuse). 

I'm still learning about everyone here so will come back tomorrow to read up so I can chat. 

Good night.


----------



## Reb S

hello newbies! How nice to have some new friends! I'm just getting over my jet lag but haven't got time to catch up as have to go to work. Yuk - on a Saturday from 10am to 10pm :-( 
Hope all are well,
Reb x


----------



## prickly

https://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

Link for AMH result interpretation as I had mine given to me in PMOL/ml and some of you ladies have yours in NG/ml....gosh its confusing isn't it!

I was told by fertility consultant that my AMH score of 16 pmol/ml at age 40 was "satisfactory" and that I have a "reasonable chance of conceiving within a year, with regular / frequent intercourse"....hmmm....good luck to us all and I hope we all get our 2012 baby bumps!:hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Nise said:


> Interesting stuff re the DHEA - I'm leaving well alone if it causes acne. I was lucky during my more youthful days to escape spots but now I seem to be going through puberty again! Decided to use Angus Castus to try and sort them out as I know they are hormonal - especially around O time which is nowish! Seems to be helping and of course AC has the added advantage of being useful for ttc too :happydance:

Thanks for that info, I will leave it at least til I get my AMH results. xx




faithmum said:


> Hi Heavenly,
> 
> I'll chime in with my 2 cents on the DHEA. My GF who's a family doc and was ttc for 2 years started it and said she believed that what helped her get preggos with her now DD. She told me to start at 25mg then work up to 75 mg over a month or so. I think 25 mg is a fairly low dose and shouldn't worry you but I'm also a firm believer in running everything through expert opinion. I took it for a long time and didn't get any side effects. I did get a BFP and mc later but the mc had nothing to do with the DHEA. I should still take it but ran out once and fell out of practice (isn't that a ridiculous excuse).
> 
> I'm still learning about everyone here so will come back tomorrow to read up so I can chat.
> 
> Good night.

Thank you, I am just hoping that RegiMEN does not make me more manly than fertile! :wacko: :rofl:



Reb S said:


> hello newbies! How nice to have some new friends! I'm just getting over my jet lag but haven't got time to catch up as have to go to work. Yuk - on a Saturday from 10am to 10pm :-(
> Hope all are well,
> Reb x

Welcome back hun. xx



prickly said:


> https://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm
> 
> Link for AMH result interpretation as I had mine given to me in PMOL/ml and some of you ladies have yours in NG/ml....gosh its confusing isn't it!
> 
> I was told by fertility consultant that my AMH score of 16 pmol/ml at age 40 was "satisfactory" and that I have a "reasonable chance of conceiving within a year, with regular / frequent intercourse"....hmmm....good luck to us all and I hope we all get our 2012 baby bumps!:hugs:

Thank you for that link, interesting reading. Will get mine back on 19th March.


AFM, CD10 and High on Monitor, OV should be CD13/14 so busy week ahead!!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

wow, there's been a lot of activity here in the last few days.
welcome to all the new comers and welcome back Rebs.

don't have any advice on DHEA, might now consider taking 25mg as your friend suggested, faithmum. my cycles are regular and don't want to mess anything up but if I thought it'd help with egg quality I'd try it.

I have went up to 800mg day of CoQ10. found a seller on amazon that sells 60x400mg tables for £30. I can just about justify spending £30 a month on something that may not ever make any difference..

sorry to hear your feeling stresed out l8bloomer, I don't have any words of wisdom for you though. We had always accepted we probably would never have any kids which we were ok with really (I have rsi and a chronic pain condition and did n't think I'd be able to cope with a toddler...so we kept putting it off until I was 'better'). Now realise that I will probably never get 'better' and we decided to go for it. ....but our acceptance of never having kids is slowly being forgotten. This TTC really plays with your mind.

sorry to hear AF arrive Misty but hope Billy Connolly gave you some laughs and eased the dissapointment.

thankfully I think AF is on her way as I had a big temp drop, if she comes this weekend my cycle is bang on what it normally would be...really expected the MC to have knocked things out a bit.
Bear that in mind Butterfly if you want to start again this cycle.....although whether I really had a proper ovulation is anyones guess.


----------



## faithmum

Hi ladies - I've had a bit of time to check in and do some reading.

Beetle ~what a darling pup you've got there. I was laughing about the kitchen chair - I've got a 1 year old pup and he decided to gnaw on the kitchen table. He's lucky to be so darn cute. 

Misty ~Sorry about the spotting. How was your get-away?

Heavenly ~ I'm sending you good vibes for your bd'g days ahead!

Butterfly ~ thanks for comment about the wellbutrin. I tried researching it on the net but all I get are gobs of advertisements from sellers. I didn't see anything though when I typed in wellbutrin and ttc so it must not be something that obviously intereferes. I do think I might as well titrate down then get off of it though. 

l8bloomer ~ Seems you've got some good news there. After ttc DS for well over 2 years the month after my HSG I fell preggos so I'm hoping you have the same luck.

Prickly ~ Sounds like you too have good news with your reports as well. 

AFM~ I haven't been to a specialist yet but I'm thinking after reading about these tests that maybe I need to make an appointment? After ttc for 4 months when I was 44 I ended up preggos but mc. I've only been ttc again for a few months. What do you think? Give it another few months then make an appointment? Or given that I'm 45 should I go ahead and make an appointment now? I suppose there's a wait to get in so I should probably make an appoinment now. 

Have a great day:flower::flower: and baby dust.:dust::dust:


----------



## heavenly

Pippi_elk said:


> I have went up to 800mg day of CoQ10. found a seller on amazon that sells 60x400mg tables for £30. I can just about justify spending £30 a month on something that may not ever make any difference..
> 
> Now realise that I will probably never get 'better' and we decided to go for it. ....but our acceptance of never having kids is slowly being forgotten. This TTC really plays with your mind.
> 
> thankfully I think AF is on her way as I had a big temp drop, if she comes this weekend my cycle is bang on what it normally would be...really expected the MC to have knocked things out a bit.

Thanks for the info re CO Q10 and Ebay, will check it out!! I really hope your cycle is back to normal as soon as poss - sounds promising! xx



faithmum said:


> AFM~ I haven't been to a specialist yet but I'm thinking after reading about these tests that maybe I need to make an appointment? After ttc for 4 months when I was 44 I ended up preggos but mc. I've only been ttc again for a few months. What do you think? Give it another few months then make an appointment? Or given that I'm 45 should I go ahead and make an appointment now? I suppose there's a wait to get in so I should probably make an appoinment now.
> 
> Have a great day:flower::flower: and baby dust.:dust::dust:

I would get the appointment made, the sooner you have all the info, the sooner you can decide what you want to do. :flower:


----------



## l8bloomer

faithmum, i second heavenly's advice to take the tests now. :thumbup::thumbup:
I was a little hesitant at first, being somewhat fearful of what the tests may turn up, but knowing definitely helps.


----------



## faithmum

Thanks for the advice. It makes sense. Do I see a fertility specialist or I see a reproductive endocrinologist or are the 2 the same thing? Do you decide based on what's available closest to you? 

Appeciate the help!


----------



## booth19

Turn my back for a weekend and there is a flurry of posts, welcome to all the newbies :)
Sorry to hear about AF Misty , very jealous of Billy Connolly as I would love to see him.

AFM, well went to see consultant Friday, having day 21 tests this week, having a genetic blood test and a pelvic scan!!! Seeing me again in 3 months which I did think was a bit long = do they not know 3 months is a long time in an over 40 TTC!!! They then said may refer me to Liverpool if nothing comes up but choices are limited, can't have clomid of anything else as last time I was prescribed it I went into ovarian failure for 2 years!! So watch this space!! maybe I will get pregnant before then!!


----------



## Mistyy

Hi everyone, and special hi to newbies :hi:

Faithmum - i posted all the same questions re: to get tests or not to get tests when i first arrived here, lol. I'm STILL dithering :wacko:

Booth - everything crossed for you there. That clomid experience is scary!

Welcome back Reb :)

Beetle - ahhhhhh! Foxy's lovely. Growing fast!

Heavenly - go girl :) Catch the ov!

Thanx for all the comiserations over AF. I was in full flow by the time we arrived in Bournmouth at lunch time on Thursday :roll: So CD5 now already and AF is off down the path again.

Billy Conolly was really good. Very funny._ 3 hour_ non stop set. The man talked from 8pm till 11 - and we laughed all the way through. i thoroughly recomend it.

Sorry its a quickie today - and hugs to everyone i've missed. Great to see this thread is so lively :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Just wanted to add 

Nise - the acne warning on DHEA worried me too. I've never had trouble with my skin and am vain enough to seriously wonder if i'd risk it. Again its all about guarantees isnt it? Interesting. I'd accept all sorts of invasive tests (if OH and i decided it wouldnt make us even more twitchy than we are) but wouldnt want to risk getting spots! So much for my dedication to the cause, lol.


----------



## pdmcd17

morning ladies

i made it through the weekend with doh parents coming down and his brother and wife and darling 6m old. 

i didnt get to hold her as im fighting this sinus cold and didnt want her to catch it. but im finding lately i have been experiencing some nausea and dizziness not sure if its pms as the witch is due in a few days, or if it my sinus thing or something else.

this morning i realized i need to take more then water and a banana with all my vitamins and meds.

have a great day


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone?

Well I had a Peak Mon and Tues and we BD'd on both days.

Will pick up OH's latest SA results this week from the doc. Will be discussing that and my AMH results on Monday at the clinic.

Going to ask the success rates for DE at their clinic. Also about OE at my age and dependant on test results, though I am prepared for the success rates for OE to be pretty small!

I need as much info as poss. :flower:

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Just_married

Hello all, I'm new to this group.

Quick history: me40, DH 37, ttc since coming off bcp last may. Tried 6 months au naturale, then began using fertility friendly lubricant, taking pregnacare conception & tried soy in January this year (days1-5 40/80/80/120/120). DH also been taking wellman conception & coq10 since 6 months. 

Attended nurse led nhs clinic on Feb 15th, got internal scan, 3rd/10th/21 day bloods, both had urine tests & DH handed in SA. Two month wait to see consultant now so giving soy another go this month (days 5-9 80/80/120/120/120) plus smep plus different lubricant (zestica).

It feels like a long emotional time, but I'm aware it's not long compared to many. 

I take my hat off to those lttc at my age, I am wondering if any off you have any advice. Not only on ttc, but on dealing with the emotional effects and relationships. 

Thanks! X


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this group.
> 
> Quick history: me40, DH 37, ttc since coming off bcp last may. Tried 6 months au naturale, then began using fertility friendly lubricant, taking pregnacare conception & tried soy in January this year (days1-5 40/80/80/120/120). DH also been taking wellman conception & coq10 since 6 months.
> 
> Attended nurse led nhs clinic on Feb 15th, got internal scan, 3rd/10th/21 day bloods, both had urine tests & DH handed in SA. Two month wait to see consultant now so giving soy another go this month (days 5-9 80/80/120/120/120) plus smep plus different lubricant (zestica).
> 
> It feels like a long emotional time, but I'm aware it's not long compared to many.
> 
> I take my hat off to those lttc at my age, I am wondering if any off you have any advice. Not only on ttc, but on dealing with the emotional effects and relationships.
> 
> Thanks! X

Hi there, welcome to the group. :flower: You are doing everything you can and it's good you are seeing a consultant in the near future.

As for me, I'm 46 and we have been TTC for 4 years. My OH is a very laid back person luckily, he has just gone along with whatever I have demanded...poor sod. He has done 2 SA's and come along to appointments with me at the FS. We have had to pay for every test and appointment so it's not cheap but he wants this as much as I do.

He is fine about IVF and if we have to go down the DE route, so I am fortunate. The difficult bit is every month, TTC, the 2WW etc....I have tried to make sure that I don't put pressure on him if he's not feeling well or up to it, it only makes things worse if he feels he has to perform. It's not easy, but we are trying to stay positive and we are seeing the Director at a Fertility Clinic this Monday to discuss more test results. 

It's important you look after yourself and try (I know it's hard), not to get too stressed. Lots of long walks, plenty of sleep etc...I am starting acupuncture next month as well, have heard great things about that.

Good luck to you on your journey. xxx


----------



## Just_married

Thank you heavenly, I'll gladly take your advice, you sound like a very positive person. I agree when it comes to my DH too, I don't even tell him my fertile time, I just give him the opportunity lol and if it happens that he can't/won't then I let it go (it has happened and I have been secretly fuming) because I don't want our physical relationship to only be about making a baby. Maybe this doesn't do us any favours in the long run, but I would rather wait a few more months for a bfp than become neurotic if you know what I mean?

Thank you for your advice once again, good luck with the acupuncture, be interesting to hear what happens...x


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> Thank you heavenly, I'll gladly take your advice, you sound like a very positive person. I agree when it comes to my DH too, I don't even tell him my fertile time, I just give him the opportunity lol and if it happens that he can't/won't then I let it go (it has happened and I have been secretly fuming) because I don't want our physical relationship to only be about making a baby. Maybe this doesn't do us any favours in the long run, but I would rather wait a few more months for a bfp than become neurotic if you know what I mean?
> 
> Thank you for your advice once again, good luck with the acupuncture, be interesting to hear what happens...x

I know exactly what you mean. ----:winkwink: Keep posting, this is a great thread for support. x


----------



## booth19

Welcome just married, I am sure you will get loads of great advice and support on this forum, certainly helped me through m/c being able to discuss it and write it down:flower:

Fingers crossed Heavenly that its this month :baby:

AFM haven't really tracked anything this month as I was seeing consultant and haven't taken any supplements as didn't want any false readings so will wait for AF next week and try again :haha:


----------



## Reb S

Welcome Just married! That's good advice from Heavenly and it sounds like you've got your head screwed on anyway. The only advice I'd give you is to find out what the NHS may or may not offer at your age, as if they're not going to help you, there's no point in waiting to find that out! Hopefully they'll give you a little help, but where I am once you hit 40 you're persona non grata!
Good luck x
AFM - no news x


----------



## Nise

Gosh, I feel like I haven't been on for days!! every time I did the stupid site was having maintenance - can't say I've noticed much difference though.

Pippi - thanks for the Coq info - you may have noticed we like a bit of coq in here! :rofl:

Faithsmum - Welcome and sorry to hear about your recent mc. Make that appointment asap with a fertility specialist if you can. Good luck :flower:

Booth - 3 months to wait IS forever :sleep: Keeping my fingers crossed for some good results. You're clomid experience sounds hideous. Good luck for this cycle. :hugs:

PDMCD - Hope you're feeling better - yeah, don't forget to eat with the vits especially the Coq, it helps it work - I can't remember exactly how but something to do fats and stuff. :hugs:

Heavenly - Fingers crossed for OH's SA results being good and good luck for Monday. I look forward to hearing about what you find out. :hugs:

Just_Married - Welcome and may I suggest you nick some of your OH's Coq it's good for us girlies too, supposedly helps our geriatric eggs! As for the emotional side of ttc, well I think Heavenly's advice is good - it's a tough one though, that's for sure. I've been through the melt down stage and was miserable for quite a while. Eventually I concentrated on the things I enjoyed about my childless life and I'm now a lot happier, though I want a child more than anything and though my approach to ttc is a lot more relaxed I can't stop actually trying! :wacko: 

Reb S - Welcome back lovely, hope you've gotten over the jet lag, it's such a weird thing and always seems worse coming back. :hugs:

AFM - well it's looking like a slightly more respectable CD12 for O this month - should know for sure tomorrow. Anyway the bases have been covered :winkwink: Now can somebody tell me how you do these multiple quote things coz when I click it absolutely nothing happens? :hugs:


----------



## faithmum

Wecome just married! Good call on avoiding the nuerosis as much as possible! I'm 45 and have not had any of the official testing done yet. I did make an appointment with a gynae who works with infertility but it's not until May and that's just for a consult. At this rate I'll be 80 years old before getting into the nuts and bolts of treatment! This is month 3 trying soy. I tried 1-5, 2-6 and this month I did 3-7 (180, 180, 180, 200, 200). What is zestica? 

Heavenly - you are going to love the accupuncture. I've only gone 3 times but they have been so incredibly relaxing and healing. My next appointment is this Sunday evening and I'm SO looking forward to it. I wonder if your accupuncturist will also give you chinese herbs? I'm drinking a tinture that is supposed to enrich my uterus. It seems to be part and parcel of the treatment. 

Hello everyone else - I am relatively new to this board so I'm still getting to read through stories. 

I'm 9 dpo and vowing not to test until at least 12 dpo because last month I poas daily from 8 dpo on and I made myself nuts. Not doing that again!
I had no CM this past month and don't know why. The month before I had several great days of EWCM. I was doing Primrose Oil and maybe that did the trick. This month I did Fertile CM, B6 and CoQ10 along with the soy for 5 days and who knows? Maybe I messed things up. Used Pre seed and the soft cup to help with the lack of CM.


----------



## Just_married

Thanks lovely ladies! 
Faithmum zestica is just another brand of fertility friendly lube like preseed :)
Nise, I tried the coq, gave me awful wind and stomach upset even just at 30mg might be persuaded to try again sometime in future tho x
Reb you are absolutely right, LHA sent me a letter before my first FS appt warning me that 38 was their cut off age for assisted treatments, I will be getting diagnosis only, but still going ahead with them as at least want to know if there is anything worth trying. I don't know if this includes clomid or tubal surgery, these are some of the million dollar questions I have for when we eventually meet our constant. 

Thank you to all who have responded, I feel very welcome here and it does seem much more calm than the other ttc forums, that's quite a relief! 

I really appreciate everything you have all said in advice x


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> Thank you to all who have responded, I feel very welcome here and it does seem much more calm than the other ttc forums, that's quite a relief!

With age, comes wisdom and patience.......:flower: ....who am I trying to kid. :rofl:


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome justmarried

busy day today on here guess were all making up for the site being down. the shame i had to clean last night instead of being on bnb

I had my weigh in tonight i was down 2.5!!! yeah wierd considering im bloated to no tomorrow. AF is due tomorrow not sure what symptoms im having if they are pms or something else. im thinking something else not preg either

since yesterday im beyond full feeling and bloated even with a small meal
i only ate breakfast and then not again till almost 12 hr later cause i was so bloated and full feeling all day long its not nice.


----------



## Reb S

heavenly said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Thank you to all who have responded, I feel very welcome here and it does seem much more calm than the other ttc forums, that's quite a relief!
> 
> With age, comes wisdom and patience.......:flower: .... :rofl:Click to expand...

Nah - With age, come wrinkles, geriatric eggs and an extremely good sense of humour! x


----------



## faithmum

pdmcd17 said:


> welcome justmarried
> 
> busy day today on here guess were all making up for the site being down. the shame i had to clean last night instead of being on bnb
> 
> I had my weigh in tonight i was down 2.5!!! yeah wierd considering im bloated to no tomorrow. AF is due tomorrow not sure what symptoms im having if they are pms or something else. im thinking something else not preg either
> 
> since yesterday im beyond full feeling and bloated even with a small meal
> i only ate breakfast and then not again till almost 12 hr later cause i was so bloated and full feeling all day long its not nice.


Congrats on your weight loss!! Hoping you see a BFP this month!

Reb ~ OUCH .... but true that.


----------



## pdmcd17

so i woke up this morning to the witch and with her arrival no bloating or fullness
not sure i like that new pms symptom

hopefully this month will be our month i really want a dec baby. always have with our 1yr mat leave and vacation i would get off 13 months and 2 xmas off that would be so nice.

well see if mother nature is in agreement lol


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, picked up OH's SA results today. I will be bringing these results to the Clinic on Monday but thought I would pick your brains as well. :flower:

From 3 years ago, the total count, motility and morphology have all improved but the volume has gone down.

Volume - 1.0mls (2009 it was 2.5mls)
Appearance - Normal (2009 - Normal)
Total Count - 58 million/ml (2009 - 43 million/ml)
Motility - 60% good forward progression (2009 - 47% motile - moderate forward progression)
Morphology - 92% abnormal forms (2009 - 94% abnormal forms)

Anyone in the know on here about SA - what can he do about increasing volume?


----------



## Butterfly67

I don't know about increasing volume heavenly but the rest of it sound pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## heavenly

Thank you. His count and motility has dramatically improved since his last test 3 years ago. So giving up smoking and taking Wellman Conception tablets seem to have helped!! :thumbup:


----------



## Just_married

heavenly said:


> Thank you. His count and motility has dramatically improved since his last test 3 years ago. So giving up smoking and taking Wellman Conception tablets seem to have helped!! :thumbup:

Hey heavenly it's good to hear the wellman conception actually seems to make a difference, it gets difficult to justify a tenner a pack for vitamins, bit if it actually works that's great! (my DH been taking them for 4 months). 

The scientists we gave SA to told us the sperm takes 3 months to change in any way as cellular structure begins 3 months beforehand, she told my husband that it would take 3-6 months to see the full effect of giving up alcohol. He gave it up in January so should begin to make a difference beginning of next month, I'm pinning more hopes on that...

He handed his first SA lady week and was told if he didn't hear anything then to continue with FS appt in 2 months, but if it's not a suitable specimen then he would need to cancel FS appt and do another SA in 3 months. They really don't seem to appreciate how long 3 more months in the fertility of a 40+ woman really is. 

Sorry, that 'thank you' turned into a wee rant lol, please forgive me! X


----------



## faithmum

pdmcd17 said:


> so i woke up this morning to the witch and with her arrival no bloating or fullness
> not sure i like that new pms symptom
> 
> hopefully this month will be our month i really want a dec baby. always have with our 1yr mat leave and vacation i would get off 13 months and 2 xmas off that would be so nice.
> 
> well see if mother nature is in agreement lol

Hugs :hugs: and sorry the :witch: showed PDMCD

Heavenly ~ Congrats on getting good news about the SA. I've read that waiting sometime between bd'g can increase volume. I guess that's the thing though right? Bd everyday and try to get more troops in or wait and ramp up the volume per bd?


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. His count and motility has dramatically improved since his last test 3 years ago. So giving up smoking and taking Wellman Conception tablets seem to have helped!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hey heavenly it's good to hear the wellman conception actually seems to make a difference, it gets difficult to justify a tenner a pack for vitamins, bit if it actually works that's great! (my DH been taking them for 4 months).
> 
> The scientists we gave SA to told us the sperm takes 3 months to change in any way as cellular structure begins 3 months beforehand, she told my husband that it would take 3-6 months to see the full effect of giving up alcohol. He gave it up in January so should begin to make a difference beginning of next month, I'm pinning more hopes on that...
> 
> He handed his first SA lady week and was told if he didn't hear anything then to continue with FS appt in 2 months, but if it's not a suitable specimen then he would need to cancel FS appt and do another SA in 3 months. They really don't seem to appreciate how long 3 more months in the fertility of a 40+ woman really is.
> 
> Sorry, that 'thank you' turned into a wee rant lol, please forgive me! XClick to expand...

You rant away, that's what this place is for. :winkwink:

Well, we have our first appointment with a Fertility Clinic on Monday, I am getting my AMH results and I will bring OH's SA results with me. We want to discuss our options re IVF, my eggs or DE, cost etc....

Want as much info poss. 

Well done to your OH, I am very proud of OH giving up smoking. I am pleased his results are good, at least one of us has bits that are working....:coffee: :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

pdmcd17 said:


> so i woke up this morning to the witch and with her arrival no bloating or fullness
> not sure i like that new pms symptom
> 
> hopefully this month will be our month i really want a dec baby. always have with our 1yr mat leave and vacation i would get off 13 months and 2 xmas off that would be so nice.
> 
> well see if mother nature is in agreement lol

Sorry about AF but FXd you get a lovely Xmas BFP. :hugs:



faithmum said:


> Heavenly ~ Congrats on getting good news about the SA. I've read that waiting sometime between bd'g can increase volume. I guess that's the thing though right? Bd everyday and try to get more troops in or wait and ramp up the volume per bd?

Yes, I have a sneaky feeling he tested a bit sooner than he should have, but I am very pleased with the motility and sperm count, thank you. xx


----------



## Just_married

Ladies inane to say I LOVE your sense of humour, it's sooo refreshing! You lot are making me laugh at things I never thought I would! X


----------



## Miss_C

Just_married said:


> Ladies inane to say I LOVE your sense of humour, it's sooo refreshing! You lot are making me laugh at things I never thought I would! X

wait'll they get the flaming snatches out!! But seriously this is the best group in the world and I would not have made it through the dark days without them.


----------



## Just_married

Miss_C said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Ladies inane to say I LOVE your sense of humour, it's sooo refreshing! You lot are making me laugh at things I never thought I would! X
> 
> wait'll they get the flaming snatches out!! But seriously this is the best group in the world and I would not have made it through the dark days without them.Click to expand...

What on earth is a flaming snatch??!! LOL!!


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Ladies inane to say I LOVE your sense of humour, it's sooo refreshing! You lot are making me laugh at things I never thought I would! X
> 
> wait'll they get the flaming snatches out!! But seriously this is the best group in the world and I would not have made it through the dark days without them.Click to expand...
> 
> What on earth is a flaming snatch??!! LOL!!Click to expand...

Seriously....don't ask..............:coffee: :rofl:


----------



## Reb S

Umm, just started down-reg. Finally made that decision. Urk.
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> Umm, just started down-reg. Finally made that decision. Urk.
> xxx

OOh Reb, how exciting, I have everything crossed for you. Let us know how you are getting on. Can you put in your sig when EC is and stuff as I have a bad memory lol :haha::haha: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ETA ooh i just saw you put something in :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Reb S said:


> Umm, just started down-reg. Finally made that decision. Urk.
> xxx

Good luck hun! xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb S said:


> Umm, just started down-reg. Finally made that decision. Urk.
> xxx

Goodluck FX'd


----------



## faithmum

Ok - you ladies must tell the newbies here what a flaming snatch is!!


----------



## truly_blessed

:rofl: at the snatch comment.

So glad you've made a decision Reb. Everything crossed for you, just look at Omi for your inspiration when things get tough. x


----------



## Just_married

heavenly said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Ladies inane to say I LOVE your sense of humour, it's sooo refreshing! You lot are making me laugh at things I never thought I would! X
> 
> wait'll they get the flaming snatches out!! But seriously this is the best group in the world and I would not have made it through the dark days without them.Click to expand...
> 
> What on earth is a flaming snatch??!! LOL!!Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously....don't ask..............:coffee: :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh dear Lord, it's not some initiation ritual is it?? :confused:


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Ladies inane to say I LOVE your sense of humour, it's sooo refreshing! You lot are making me laugh at things I never thought I would! X
> 
> wait'll they get the flaming snatches out!! But seriously this is the best group in the world and I would not have made it through the dark days without them.Click to expand...
> 
> What on earth is a flaming snatch??!! LOL!!Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously....don't ask..............:coffee: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear Lord, it's not some initiation ritual is it?? :confused:Click to expand...

Yep.....you're in for it now. :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## faithmum

Wow I haven't has this much excitement since my prom night a thousand years ago...I'm IN!


----------



## pdmcd17

truely blessed

OMG Ava is gorgeous and I love her name Congrats


----------



## Nise

heavenly said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Ladies inane to say I LOVE your sense of humour, it's sooo refreshing! You lot are making me laugh at things I never thought I would! X
> 
> wait'll they get the flaming snatches out!! But seriously this is the best group in the world and I would not have made it through the dark days without them.Click to expand...
> 
> What on earth is a flaming snatch??!! LOL!!Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously....don't ask..............:coffee: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: The shagathon became an olympic ttc relay event, and everyone got to carry the flaming torch. You'd have to go back to the fairly early days of this thread to see how it grew. 



Reb S said:


> Umm, just started down-reg. Finally made that decision. Urk.
> xxx

:happydance: Brilliant news Reb - absolutely everything crossed for you. So exciting. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks for your support ladies! I feel very happy we've finally done it, although right up till I took the first sniff (down-reg nasal spray this time, no needles yet!) I wasn't sure I was going to do it! As soon as I had I was very sure, except for the 50% of the time when I think we're crazy and soon to be broke! x
Hope all are well - enjoy the weekend, where the hell is the weather?!


----------



## Miss_C

Nise said:


> Holly crap Glowstar you'd better snatch the torch up. At least you will be prepared this time, but I'm gonna cross my fingers you get a few more days yet. Glad your CBFM has arrived. :hugs:




pip7890 said:


> My contact lenses are very dirty - I thought you'd said "You'd better torch that snatch up"!!!!! :blush:
> 
> Pip x

and so it began back in May 2011!


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: Those were the days eh??? so nice to see a group of new ladies holding the torch for the over 40's :thumbup::hugs:
Good luck to you all!!

Reb - yay for making a decision, I know it probably hasn't been an easy one but I think it's the right one.....will wait for news :winkwink::hugs:

Miss C - can't believe you are almost in 3rd Tri :shock: safe to say MANY of us never thought we would get here...but we have and look at us now! more to follow I am SURE!!

AFM - 11 days and counting.....hurry up baby I am sooooooooooo ready!


----------



## Reb S

GLOWIE!!! How nice to see you! And you're about to pop. It's so exciting when one of our graduates pops! How're you feeling? x


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> GLOWIE!!! How nice to see you! And you're about to pop. It's so exciting when one of our graduates pops! How're you feeling? x

REB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs: in a word I'm feeling FAT :haha: Mostly I'm fine but bored really so want baby to be here now! 

When are you/or have you started treatment? :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Glowie, how lovely to hear from you. And so happy that you are almost there. I pray that baby arrives safe and well any day now. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

Glowstar said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> GLOWIE!!! How nice to see you! And you're about to pop. It's so exciting when one of our graduates pops! How're you feeling? x
> 
> REB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs: in a word I'm feeling FAT :haha: Mostly I'm fine but bored really so want baby to be here now!
> 
> When are you/or have you started treatment? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck Glowie hope all goes well with the birth hope lo doesnt keep you waiting too long, so know how your feeling ,

Hope every1 else is having a good weekend and Good Luck reb fx`d for you and all you other ladies :flower:


----------



## Reb S

hello all,
Glowie - I started on Friday - day 3 of downreg. I had to start 2 days earlier than usual due to short cycles, but no symptoms yet. Steve has hidden all the knives! Sorry you're feeling bored, the last few weeks must be hair-tearing. Oh well, you soon get to meet your tummy guest!
Maryanne - you're nearly there too! Wow, it's quite a time for us old gals! Lots of piccies when they arrive, ladies - don't forget! x


----------



## Glowstar

Maryanne! gosh not long for you either :hugs: 

Reb - I will keep stalking and following your journey :hugs: will let you know when LO decides to make an appearance :winkwink:


----------



## booth19

Reb, sure you made the right decision and fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Nise

Ooo the next couple of weeks or so are going to be very exciting with the imminent arrivals of baby Glowie and Maryanne. Can't wait for those pics and how lovely to see you both here again. Hope everyone had a great weekend and the mothers amongst you were spoilt rotten.:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I haven't disappeared Nise...I follow you all regularly :winkwink::hugs: I'm just waiting for you all to join me.....don't give up :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Glowstar said:


> I haven't disappeared Nise...I follow you all regularly :winkwink::hugs: I'm just waiting for you all to join me.....don't give up :hugs:


Aha! so you are the silent, ninja stalker :ninja: I hope you don't have to wait to much longer for the rest of us - would be good to turn this thread into a parenting one. 
AFM - well, I am defunct! My giving up button seems to be completely missing :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

I like your attitude Nise :winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

It's my consultation with the Fertility Clinic at 5pm today. There is so much paperwork to fill in, it has baffled me a bit. I am bringing with me my FSH results and OH's SA results. Will find out my AMH results today.

Hope everyone had a pleasant Mother's Day yesterday, whomever it was spent with. xx


----------



## Jax41

:hi: girls, I feel almost bad posting here again after so long :blush: sorry....but it doesn't mean to say I've not been doing a bit of stalking/lurking as you do pop up on my 'subscribed' list and have been meaning to post to see if there's any news on Glowie and as if by magic *poof* :dust: there you are! Not long now :winkwink:

Reb, saw your news too, got absolutely everything Xed for you :thumbup:

Heavenly, really hope all goes well today :hugs:

Nise, Spoomie, Miss C, all of you :hugs:

AFM, I'm still here, still TTC (but now even older at 42 :haha:), still absolutely F all, not one sniff of a BFP :grr:. DH iminently off for SA testing and then me off to FS once he's 'been done'. Never thought it'd come to this but...glop....here we go.....:flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

heavenly said:


> It's my consultation with the Fertility Clinic at 5pm today. There is so much paperwork to fill in, it has baffled me a bit. I am bringing with me my FSH results and OH's SA results. Will find out my AMH results today

Good luck Heavenly... Hope it went well.


----------



## heavenly

Well, bit confused.

Just had a consultation at the Agora Clinic in Brighton. Wasn't told anything I didn't know. AMH is 1.97 which is fine for my age, but very low for fertility. She said OH's SA was fine, she said it was obviously up to us but she didn't recommend assisted conception due to my age, the odds are just too low. So I said we had already decided about DE and she said that was what she was going to suggest.

She said we should put our name down for their Egg sharing list. We can have the treatment at Brighton, which would be very convenient. They don't do egg donation though at Brighton just egg sharing. . I am not sure what the difference is between egg donor and egg sharing though. She was vague about the differences (you could tell she wanted us to stay at the Agora), apart from saying you only get half the eggs with egg sharing. So surely it's a better option to go with an egg donor? :wacko:

Anyway, she said for us to carry on TTC naturally and to take DHEA, which I already have at home but not taken yet and to let her know if we want to be put on the list, with our requirements. It's £5300, plus meds, would be between £6k & £7k for egg sharing at the Agora.

I think we will try another couple of clinics for consultations (I know we will have to pay again), that do egg donation as well as egg sharing. I need to have as much as info as possible.

Which choice is better, egg donor, or egg sharing? Just when I thought I had got my head around something...something else pops up!!


----------



## booth19

Heavenly, sorry don't really know what to advise but i had friends who went through this and i believed it was more beneficial to the egg donor. If the egg donor is prepared to share they can in some cases get their treatment free as they give half thier eggs to another woman. Not quite sure the advantages are to you other than fewer eggs.

Hope it all goes well for you x:)


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad that the option for treatment is there for you heavenly. My understanding, which is probably wrong, is that an egg donor is just that - they go in to donate a bunch of eggs but they don't have any intention of having a baby themselves and so they get paid for the egg donation. But egg sharing is when someone is going through an ivf cycle but maybe they have to pay for it themselves but they share the cost of some of it (I guess meds and egg retrieval and stuff) so that you get half the eggs each and share the cost of retrieval.

That of course could be rubbish! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

That message that pops up EVERY SINGLE TIME you post is very annoying if there are any mods around! :grr:


----------



## Reb S

Heavenly - a friend of mine went to Barcelona for her DE - much cheaper, really expert, lovely little boy. I can get you the name of the clinic if you like.


----------



## heavenly

booth19 said:


> Heavenly, sorry don't really know what to advise but i had friends who went through this and i believed it was more beneficial to the egg donor. If the egg donor is prepared to share they can in some cases get their treatment free as they give half thier eggs to another woman. Not quite sure the advantages are to you other than fewer eggs.
> 
> Hope it all goes well for you x:)

Thank you hun. xx



Butterfly67 said:


> Glad that the option for treatment is there for you heavenly. My understanding, which is probably wrong, is that an egg donor is just that - they go in to donate a bunch of eggs but they don't have any intention of having a baby themselves and so they get paid for the egg donation. But egg sharing is when someone is going through an ivf cycle but maybe they have to pay for it themselves but they share the cost of some of it (I guess meds and egg retrieval and stuff) so that you get half the eggs each and share the cost of retrieval.
> 
> That of course could be rubbish! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just do not understand which would be the better option for me. Obviously I cannot donate eggs because of my age, but don't know what treatment I should go for, an egg donor or an egg sharer. :wacko:



Reb S said:


> Heavenly - a friend of mine went to Barcelona for her DE - much cheaper, really expert, lovely little boy. I can get you the name of the clinic if you like.

Thank you. I have been researching Clinics abroad, Valencia, Prague and Athens. I would be looking at around £7k in this country, including meds.


----------



## heavenly

Well, done a bit more digging today.

Found the National Gamete Donation Trust, which puts you in the right direction.

They advertise when they have egg donors available, what a fab idea!

*SEFC (Tunbridge Wells): We have an egg donor here for whom we need to find a suitable second recipient. We are hoping for the proposed cycle to start as soon as possible.

Our ovum donor is altruistic, 31 years old, brown eyes, brown hair, slim build, white Caucasian.*


It's a fab website, lists all the clinics in the country which offer egg donation.

https://www.ngdt.co.uk/finding-an-egg-donor


Will be making an appointment at the SEFC next month some time as have to fork out for another consultation charge!

Sorry for long posts, it's just my head is exploding at the moment, and I can't find an egg donor thread on the Assisted Conception Board, which is a bit strange. I have created my own and there are a handful of posters but I am the only one actually looking into it at the mo.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hey ladies, good to see Miss C, Glowie, and Maryanne moving right along here. You will all be holding your little ones before you know it.

Mine has reached the six month mark and getting more responsive every day. I keep thinking about giving up this board because I don't really use it anymore but I just can't stop keeping up with you ladies!

Reb and Heavenly, keeping fingers crossed that your choices work out for you REALLY SOON!

If anyone is interested, I can post a picture but I didn't want to just do it randomly.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Just_married

Heavenly what a carry on, there's def a gap in the Market out there for fertility coaches who can research & guide people lol. You could be perfectly qualified at the rate you're having to researchI hope you find something in the not to distant future which is affordable and successful, unless you're blessed with a nice BFP beforehand!

Afm, I decided to buy some herbal tea as an alternative to the evil caffeinated tea.....silly old me, the lovely relaxing chamomile I just bought will go to waste, I should have done my own research first in future, I had no idea


----------



## heavenly

ciarhwyfar said:


> Reb and Heavenly, keeping fingers crossed that your choices work out for you REALLY SOON!
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can post a picture but I didn't want to just do it randomly.
> 
> :dust: to all!

Thank you and re the picture, I don't mind at all! :flower:



Just_married said:


> Heavenly what a carry on, there's def a gap in the Market out there for fertility coaches who can research & guide people lol. You could be perfectly qualified at the rate you're having to researchI hope you find something in the not to distant future which is affordable and successful, unless you're blessed with a nice BFP beforehand!
> 
> Afm, I decided to buy some herbal tea as an alternative to the evil caffeinated tea.....silly old me, the lovely relaxing chamomile I just bought will go to waste, I should have done my own research first in future, I had no idea

There's a thought, me as a fertility coach! lol It's all a bit mind blowing at the mo. We won't be going on a list yet as we have to save up so we shall just relax and carry on TTC naturally until we have enough money.

Is chamomile not ok then, I am clueless. :blush:


----------



## Reb S

Cianfarewrhldfldskfhfquarfar - HELLO!!! It's so great to see some old friends dropping in at the moment - I only speak for myself but I'd LOVE a picture! If others mind you could do that spoiler thing, I guess. How's it going? How are the nights?! I hope you're not too exhausted and that you're enjoying being a new Mummy again.
AFM - day 4 downreg - no symptoms - weird.


----------



## Just_married

Heavenly, I googled it after I bought it and every hit I got said avoid chamomile as it causes uterine contractions which is not good for pregnancy at any time, I never knew this, I'm pretty sure I drank it when pregnant with my DD 16 years ago, but must be relatively new discovery then. 

Shame as I thought it would help me cut down on caffeine and relax a bit more. Pants!!


----------



## Miss_C

Just_Married have you considered green tea, I used to drink 3-4 cups a day and you can get flavoured ones too - all decaffeinated too. I loved the green tea and citrus, refreshing and soothing, there is one with jasmine that is really relaxing. It is chock full of ant oxidants and helps increase cm! 

Ciarhwynskfhcytsff! 6 months already GET OUT OF HERE, that is insane it seems like yesterday and how could ANYONE here be offended seeing a pic of your little miracle - seriously? Yes we can feel jealous and selfish at those that graduate etc but you have also been in the depths as have I and as has everyone in here, that's what we are here for. This group of women needs to stick together and as someone said how fricken awesome would it be if this became a parenting thread BUT we need to keep in mind that the knowledge and experience we have all gained over the years n here is going to be a gold mine for all the new ladies getting on the roller coaster.

Heavenly - massive amounts of baby dust to you, I have no clue about egg donation, was never going to be an option for us so can offer nothing except hugs and kisses.

JAX!!!! hello welcome back sweetheart

Glowie yup almost onto 3rd tri and yup for certain sometimes doubted we would ever get here in the dark dark days but the light that shined whilst often dim was always there and the ladies here would often blow the mist away for me. And seeing graduates go through and the little bubbas faces when they got here kept me going, beautiful little Ava and Andrew and Baby Ciarhyfftsjjchhttrr!!  Cannot wait to see baby Maryanne and baby Glowie!

Rebs - hows the snorting going, any side effects or anything, what is the next step?

Spoomie my love nice dip on the chart there, looking for a nice big rise now - even though I don't believe in them but have had clear ones on my bfp's etc!!!  Hugs my twinny miss you.

Everyone else I am sorry but have run out of time as I have to get DS off to playschool and I am off to the OB. Buckets and trucks and a whole container ship of baby dust to you all.


----------



## heavenly

Reb S said:


> AFM - day 4 downreg - no symptoms - weird.

Thinking of you and wishing you loads of love and luck!! :hugs:



Just_married said:


> Heavenly, I googled it after I bought it and every hit I got said avoid chamomile as it causes uterine contractions which is not good for pregnancy at any time, I never knew this, I'm pretty sure I drank it when pregnant with my DD 16 years ago, but must be relatively new discovery then.
> 
> Shame as I thought it would help me cut down on caffeine and relax a bit more. Pants!!

That is interesting, thank you!




Miss_C said:


> have you considered green tea, I used to drink 3-4 cups a day and you can get flavoured ones too - all decaffeinated too. I loved the green tea and citrus, refreshing and soothing, there is one with jasmine that is really relaxing. It is chock full of ant oxidants and helps increase cm!
> 
> Heavenly- massive amounts of baby dust to you, I have no clue about egg donation, was never going to be an option for us so can offer nothing except hugs and kisses.
> 
> yup almost onto 3rd tri and yup for certain sometimes doubted we would ever get here in the dark dark days but the light that shined whilst often dim was always there and the ladies here would often blow the mist away for me.

Thank you for the tip re green tea and for the hugs and kisses!! Wishing you loads of love and support for your 3rd trimester!! :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Did anyone ever try red bush tea? (rooibus if that's spelt correctly).
Its caffeine free and I think tastes better than green tea. 
I add milk to it and have been drinking it for years and barely notice the difference with normal tea.


----------



## Nise

ciarhwyfar said:


> If anyone is interested, I can post a picture but I didn't want to just do it randomly.
> 
> :dust: to all!

I wanna see pics - I love pics :happydance: Great to see you back even if it's just a quick visit. 


Heavenly - lots for you to think about. I have to confess that I thought 'egg sharing' was something that made IVF perhaps slightly more affordable for women who came within the 'current age guidelines' and were producing enough eggs for both themselves and some spare - will be interesting to see what transpires. I think the suggestion of looking abroad is a really good one, it's definitely cheaper in Europe, but the place you have that advertises is really interesting too. This is gonna be exciting. 

AFM - well I'm just plodding through the 2 ww which is boring to say the least, but work is keeping me busy so all's good here. :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Pippi_elk said:


> Did anyone ever try red bush tea? (rooibus if that's spelt correctly).
> Its caffeine free and I think tastes better than green tea.
> I add milk to it and have been drinking it for years and barely notice the difference with normal tea.

Tried it and hated it lol x


----------



## Butterfly67

I got introduced to it when I was in SA once and quite liked it but I haven't really drunk it since but I didn't realise it had no caffeine so I might try and get hold of some more :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

It's meant to be really good for you, isn't it? Full of anti-oxidants... x


----------



## Glowstar

I drank Green Tea whilst TTC :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

Glowstar said:


> I drank Green Tea whilst TTC :winkwink:

Glowie you and I did a lot of the same stuff - preseed, cups and green tea!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Okay, here is the promised pictures. The first is Gwyneth from this morning the second is from a couple of weeks ago.

Spoiler
https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1150.jpghttps://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1146.jpg


----------



## Glowstar

She's beautiful Ciar :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Awwww what a cutie you have :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

She's gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting those x


----------



## Just_married

What a gorgeous girl, what's your story ciar? I love to read successes x


----------



## Pippi_elk

She's cute... Thought it was a pic of 2 different babies initially ! She's grown a lot in a few weeks

Yea think red bush is high in antioxidants.

Heavenly... Good luck in your decision making. Maybe a clinic that does both donor and sharing will give you more impartial advice. Or at least now you know a bit more you can ask the right questions.

On mobile device and too tiresome to type anymore...
ATM:coming up near ovulation hopefully... Trying too follow sperm meets egg plan.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Just_married said:


> What a gorgeous girl, what's your story ciar? I love to read successes x

I had my first baby nearly 23 years ago. Six years ago, I met my partner. I moved across the United States from California to New York when my oldest started college. She wanted a baby brother. The next baby was dead easy. I had been here almost exactly six weeks at conception. When that one turned two, we started trying again and within a couple of months we were expecting again. That one didn't seem quite right and I was trying to get excited but I started bleeding at seven weeks and that was that.

We were still actively trying but only with regular sex and intimacy. No temping, no charts, no supplements besides prenatals and omegas (flax seed oil, not fish oil). Nothing seemed to be happening. I had just turned 41 when we started with the one that miscarried and still nothing when I turned 42 seven months after it. I was getting pretty down and got on this board here one year after starting trying. Honestly, I had just about given up when I got that bfp three months after meeting the ladies here.

My last little miracle was born 11 days before I turned 43. Just about three weeks later, my OH and I got married. 

Nothing really exciting but there you have it.


----------



## LLbean

Wow great story! My daughter is now 21 and here I am trying hehehe glad to know it worked for you. My husband and I have been married for almost 2 years now so age and all we had to give it a shot. Here we are still trying.


----------



## faithmum

Ciarhwyfar - Thanks for that story!!


----------



## Just_married

Amazing Ciar, thank you....so inspiring. Sorry about your losses, must have been dark days there! Congrats on getting married too. We got married in April last year (same day as royals) and been trying since then, not long in comparison to some, but 11 months sure feels long to me lol. I have a 16 year old, he has an 8 year old, but nothing so far for us as a couple. Fingers crossed, your story shows it can happen! X


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Okay, one more picture. This is my three girls from January before the older one went home from her holiday visit.

Spoiler
https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/DSCF1138.jpg


----------



## pdmcd17

beautiful family and story char

AFM comming up on ovulation any day

I have booked a chriopractor for my running to see if it will help and im going to see a accupuncturist to see if it will help conception.
were painting again this week yeah- fixing up the house and upcomming renos will keep me busy and hopefully not so preoccupied with my cycle.


----------



## Reb S

AW - they're all gorgeous, gorgeous x


----------



## Nise

Lovely pics of your gorgeous girls, Ciar - might have taken a bit getting them all here but well worth it I'd say. Thanks for sharing, it's always nice to read some positive stuff.

AFM - well, I'm currently being shouted at by the cat who I hasten to add has already been fed, little piggy! Hope everyone has a lovely sunny weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Come on, Aunt Flo. The one time I need you to show up and I'm getting the longest cycle I've ever had. Huh.


----------



## heavenly

ciarhwyfar said:


> Okay, here is the promised pictures. The first is Gwyneth from this morning the second is from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1150.jpghttps://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1146.jpg

Lovely pictures, thank you. xx



Pippi_elk said:


> Heavenly... Good luck in your decision making. Maybe a clinic that does both donor and sharing will give you more impartial advice. Or at least now you know a bit more you can ask the right questions.
> 
> On mobile device and too tiresome to type anymore...
> ATM:coming up near ovulation hopefully... Trying too follow sperm meets egg plan.

Thank you, now we know we are going down the ED route, it's all going on the back burner now, as we have to save up, so shall just be TTC naturally and have a relaxing Spring and Summer, I am not going to stress about my body anymore every month. What will be, will be. :flower:

Good luck for this month! :hugs:



pdmcd17 said:


> beautiful family and story char
> 
> AFM comming up on ovulation any day
> 
> I have booked a chriopractor for my running to see if it will help and im going to see a accupuncturist to see if it will help conception.

Sounds like a good plan, I start acupuncture on 5th April as well.



Nise said:


> AFM - well, I'm currently being shouted at by the cat who I hasten to add has already been fed, little piggy! Hope everyone has a lovely sunny weekend. :hugs:

My cat speaks to me ALL the time, not about food though, just never shuts up! :haha: Have a lovely one as well. :hugs:



Reb S said:


> Come on, Aunt Flo. The one time I need you to show up and I'm getting the longest cycle I've ever had. Huh.

Hope it shows up soon. :hugs:


AFM, major leg ache today as we went for a mega long walk alongside a golf course yesterday, very hilly and very beautiful. Going for another long one today!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Yeah painting is done!!! We survived. Now to plan the loft renos and basement ones.

Wierd my boobs are really tender like af is coming, but i either just ov or am going to
not sure what is up with that

Have a great day everyonr


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> Come on, Aunt Flo. The one time I need you to show up and I'm getting the longest cycle I've ever had. Huh.

Gah! Aint that always the way! Of course I'm hoping the stork turns up instead. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Nise - I already tested! BFN as usual.
Heavenly - nice that you're so relaxed and I'm sure DE will work out for you. I'm seeing my friend who cycled in Spain this week so will be sure to get the details for you. She has nothing but praise for them. Lucky you living in gorgeous Sussex and nice walkies!
pmcd - when you're done, my flat needs painting...! ;-)


----------



## Miss_C

Reb S said:


> pmcd - when you're done, my flat needs painting...! ;-)

no me first please!!! I have the furniture moved out and dust sheets down and the tins of paint etc in the middle of the nursery floor and it has been that way for 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb & miss c I'm game as long as you pay my return airfair
I've always wanted to go to London ( unless you live in London Ontario) & Australia 

Painting roadtrip vacation :)


----------



## Just_married

Here is my weird lOgic for today. When I was a single girl I was quite content, but still thought it would be nice to have a hubby...over a period of time I prepared space in my house for one: I reduced amount of clothes I had so there was empty wardrobe space for him & I went through some photos and threw out all pics of exes, made an ideas box for a wedding....not long after that I began a relationship with someone I married. The past few months we have bought little bits n bobs fir our future baby & today we moved shelves from the bedroom to the lounge to make enough space for a cot. Also began referring to a future baby as the wee one, it really exists somewhere out there lol. Just slightly crazy enough that it may trigger something somewhere?!


----------



## Reb S

just married - that's gorgeous! I hope it works quickly x


----------



## lhendie

hello everyone i am new to this site.. i have turned 40 last month and we are ttc for more than a year now.. my doctor prescribed me 50mg of clomid and i've took it 5-9 days.. and also she gave me duphaston and follicare.. well after taking the clomid i have noticed an increase in cm.. i guess i ovulated earlier than expected.. and i just finished my 15 days of duphaston.. with follicare it is still on-going.. for the past couple of days i've been having cramps / pulling on my lower abdomen also i have been tired and sleepy.. i've also been having dry mouth feeling.. could it be that i ovulated early and that what i am feeling now are implantation symptoms? btw i am now on cd22 (my normal cycle is 28-32 days).. can anyone been through the same situation as me and find out later that they are pregnant and got their BFP?


----------



## heavenly

Reb S said:


> Nise - I already tested! BFN as usual.
> Heavenly - nice that you're so relaxed and I'm sure DE will work out for you. I'm seeing my friend who cycled in Spain this week so will be sure to get the details for you. She has nothing but praise for them. Lucky you living in gorgeous Sussex and nice walkies!
> pmcd - when you're done, my flat needs painting...! ;-)

Thank you for that, hope she is successful!! xx



Just_married said:


> Here is my weird lOgic for today. When I was a single girl I was quite content, but still thought it would be nice to have a hubby...over a period of time I prepared space in my house for one: I reduced amount of clothes I had so there was empty wardrobe space for him & I went through some photos and threw out all pics of exes, made an ideas box for a wedding....not long after that I began a relationship with someone I married. The past few months we have bought little bits n bobs fir our future baby & today we moved shelves from the bedroom to the lounge to make enough space for a cot. Also began referring to a future baby as the wee one, it really exists somewhere out there lol. Just slightly crazy enough that it may trigger something somewhere?!

That is so lovely. That is very Feng Shui...read about that if you want to conceive, getting the bedroom ready for a baby. :hugs:


----------



## booth19

Reb - hope turns up soon, always the way when you want it too is always late.!!

Heavenly, loving the attitude, hope you have very relaxing time and you never know what may happen :)

Welcome Lhendie, sorry no really constructinve advice but wanted to say hi. i have just started at the consultants so waiting for tests etc before taking anything!!

AFM, well had a busy couple of weeks so not really been posting just dipping in to see if any good news!! Scattered mums ashes last Saturday on her birthday so another part of the process over, then mothers day and my birthday so not really much hope this month as haven't felt like doing anything!! 

Good look to all you testers though an hope for some Christmas babies x


----------



## Reb S

Hi Lhendie - glad you made it over here! I can't give you any advice, either, but it sounds good so far! Fingers crossed and let us know when you're going to test.
SHE'S HERE!!!!!! The old witch has arrived 3 days later than usual, but just off to book my 1st scan, then on to stimms. woohoo x


----------



## pdmcd17

goodluck reb
welcome lhinde


----------



## Reb S

Oh great. The b........y Lister has got a waiting list. Here I am, paying through the nose for a doctor who couldn't give a damn and now I'm down regged and ready, there are no scans available. Great. Can I have my £5K back now please?


----------



## Butterfly67

ffs, did they not book you in when they started downregging you?! :grr::grr:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

I don't know what to do - I am so f......g angry. I just want to get this over with. I don't know who to complain to - my doctor hasn't answered a single e-mail since I turned down the idea of ANOTHER consultation to get some side-effects information...not even when I e-mailed her to say - is it okay if I start this month?! I ended up getting the ok from the nurses...


----------



## Just_married

Reb S said:


> I don't know what to do - I am so f......g angry. I just want to get this over with. I don't know who to complain to - my doctor hasn't answered a single e-mail since I turned down the idea of ANOTHER consultation to get some side-effects information...not even when I e-mailed her to say - is it okay if I start this month?! I ended up getting the ok from the nurses...

No wonder you are angry, she has a duty of care towards you, that's awful, wish there was something I could do....x


----------



## heavenly

I don't know what to suggest Reb, so sorry you are not getting the care and attention you deserve...and have PAID for!!


----------



## Nise

pdmcd17 said:


> Painting roadtrip vacation :)

:rofl: Now there's a novel way of going around the world! 



Just_married said:


> Here is my weird lOgic for today. When I was a single girl I was quite content, but still thought it would be nice to have a hubby...over a period of time I prepared space in my house for one: I reduced amount of clothes I had so there was empty wardrobe space for him & I went through some photos and threw out all pics of exes, made an ideas box for a wedding....not long after that I began a relationship with someone I married. The past few months we have bought little bits n bobs fir our future baby & today we moved shelves from the bedroom to the lounge to make enough space for a cot. Also began referring to a future baby as the wee one, it really exists somewhere out there lol. Just slightly crazy enough that it may trigger something somewhere?!

Love this, a lesson in how to tempt fate. I do hope it works. :hugs:



lhendie said:


> hello everyone i am new to this site..

:hi: and welcome. Sorry I haven't been in your situation but the signs sound promising. Fingers crossed for some good news from you soon. :flower:



booth19 said:


> AFM, well had a busy couple of weeks so not really been posting just dipping in to see if any good news!! Scattered mums ashes last Saturday on her birthday so another part of the process over, then mothers day and my birthday so not really much hope this month as haven't felt like doing anything!!
> 
> 
> Awe, sad time for you, but I think scattering her ashes on her birthday is lovely. Maybe a little break won't be such a bad thing, sometimes it's good to lift the pressure. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Oh great. The b........y Lister has got a waiting list. Here I am, paying through the nose for a doctor who couldn't give a damn and now I'm down regged and ready, there are no scans available. Great. Can I have my £5K back now please?
> 
> Reb, that's bloody outrageous!!! I wouldn't ask for my money back - I'd demand it, how dare they take 5 grand off you and treat you like nothing. God I'm fuming for you. :grr: I'm not 100% certain what downregging is exactly, but if it involved taking a load of medication well - I'd become their worst nightmare. I hope this gets sorted and soon! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - well, silly old witch showed up this morning so foiled again!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Reb S

:hugs: Nise - sorry she got you. 
AFM - nurse has taken pity on me just before I pressed SEND on my very rude e-mail!!! I have first scan on Friday, things back on track. Rollercoaster time. 
Hope all are well and enjoying this ridiculously lovely weather! x


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> :hugs: Nise - sorry she got you.
> AFM - nurse has taken pity on me just before I pressed SEND on my very rude e-mail!!! I have first scan on Friday, things back on track. Rollercoaster time.
> Hope all are well and enjoying this ridiculously lovely weather! x

Thanks. and, I'm very pleased to hear this news. But give them a piece of your mind on Friday (after the scan of course!). Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Nise, sorry the witch got you, huge hugs xxx


----------



## heavenly

booth19 said:


> AFM, well had a busy couple of weeks so not really been posting just dipping in to see if any good news!! Scattered mums ashes last Saturday on her birthday so another part of the process over, then mothers day and my birthday so not really much hope this month as haven't felt like doing anything!!


Hope you are ok. :hugs:



Nise said:


> AFM - well, silly old witch showed up this morning so foiled again!

Sorry hun, here's to a lucky April for you! xx



Reb S said:


> :hugs: Nise - sorry she got you.
> AFM - nurse has taken pity on me just before I pressed SEND on my very rude e-mail!!! I have first scan on Friday, things back on track. Rollercoaster time.
> Hope all are well and enjoying this ridiculously lovely weather! x

Thank goodness for that...I was fearing for the nurse's safety....:rofl:

Good stuff. xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb I'm glad you got in!!!

Afm I fell off the weight loss band wagon I had a slight 1 lb gain last week and an emotional time with it so I have eaten horribly tonight is my weigh in (today I'm beck on track- I can't keep up with my pity party granted painting work are stressful - but not an excuse)

But ever since the weekend my boobs are all tingly and sore since before ov - not liking this af isn't due till Easter


----------



## Pippi_elk

booth19 said:


> Scattered mums ashes last Saturday on her birthday so another part of the process over, then mothers day and my birthday so not really much hope this month as haven't felt like doing anything!!

Poor you...hope you got through it ok. 

Glad you got things sorted with your scan Reb..fingers crossed. 

pdmcd17...good luck with the weight in.

AFM
Think I ovulated this month as got +OPK but my chart does n't show much of a temp rise. Probably need another month for me body to right itself after the MC. We bd a few times so hopefully caught it. 
My husband is on medication for anxiety and while we tried to Bd on Monday night..he could n't ejaculate :-(. (sorry if too much TMI). It's one of the know side effects of the meds....he'd kill me if he knew I was posting stuff like this on a forum.
I suppose I am putting stress on him telling him my most fertile days...and then he gets stage fright ! He has decided now he is going to cut down on his meds but having to perform this ofton is taking its toll !


----------



## Reb S

Pippi, poor you and your OH - it must be really hard on him knowing he needs to perform. I hope the meds are helping his anxiety. xx


----------



## Miss_C

Pippi - just wanted to hop in and give you a hug - I stalk everyone but don't always post but felt I had to. My hubby has just been diagnosed with situational depression, the last 2 years has taken it's toll significantly and we figured out that despite the fact that we finally achieved our goal he was not able to feel as ecstatic as he should and is still as anxious as me that something may happen. I think we sometimes forget that this is all just as hard on our hubby's and they simply don't articulate as well as we do and I know for sure he has no online friends like I do with you wonderful ladies etc.

Anywhoo hugs to everyone.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Reb S said:


> Pippi, poor you and your OH - it must be really hard on him knowing he needs to perform. I hope the meds are helping his anxiety. xx

Yea meds have really helped him, he was diagnosed 15 years ago and has been quite good for the last 10 years....he just still fears coming off the meds in case he gets a relapse.



Miss_C said:


> Pippi - just wanted to hop in and give you a hug - I stalk everyone but don't always post but felt I had to. My hubby has just been diagnosed with situational depression, the last 2 years has taken it's toll significantly and we figured out that despite the fact that we finally achieved our goal he was not able to feel as ecstatic as he should and is still as anxious as me that something may happen. I think we sometimes forget that this is all just as hard on our hubby's and they simply don't articulate as well as we do and I know for sure he has no online friends like I do with you wonderful ladies etc.
> 
> Anywhoo hugs to everyone.


I would say the first few years when he was diagnosed were quite tough on both of us (we just met around the time he was diagnosed). So hopefully Miss C, it'll improve with time for your husband. 
It's natural for your husband to be anxious when you're pregnant and I guess most people just assume it's the women who are worrying about things.

Learning to accept it and find their own ways to deal with it takes time. My husband has learned to watch out for warning signs that things are going downhill...and can then try to be more aware of how he is thinking etc.
He is more open now with people about his condition...and you'd be surprised at the amount of people who tell him they have mental health issues when he opens up to them.


----------



## booth19

Nise, sorry the witch got you , hopefully April will be your month.


----------



## Reb S

Morning all. It's usually so quiet here over the weekend so I thought I'd pop in and say hi. I started stimming yesterday. Very nervous. And due to the delays it's possible the egg collection is going to clash with work things urk. Oh well, will cross that bridge if I come to it.
Hope all are well and enjoying the thought that Easter is just round the corner. WOOOHOOOO! x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Morning all. It's usually so quiet here over the weekend so I thought I'd pop in and say hi. I started stimming yesterday. Very nervous. And due to the delays it's possible the egg collection is going to clash with work things urk. Oh well, will cross that bridge if I come to it.
> Hope all are well and enjoying the thought that Easter is just round the corner. WOOOHOOOO! x

Everything crossed, as you know xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Good Luck Rebs!!

Thanks Pippi

oh and Glowie is in labour!! woot


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck Reb :kiss::hugs:

Miss C - Glowie is not in labour....yet! had to phone at 8.30am for induction time only to be told to phone back at 11.00am :dohh: feeling a bit stressed and anxious now :roll: 

Hopefully next time I post I'll have some good news :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

OHMIGAWD!!! Glowie, lots of luck and all our love, xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Glow good luck hun cant wair to hear about little glowie

Reb fxd everything and timing works for you

Afm my boobs still hurt and our tingly and wow my heartburn is back (i was weaning off the meds sucessfully but now even with back to my regukar dose im in pain).

either my hormones are really out of whack or im on anovultory cycle or could be?
af is due at easter so well see - i am to rebook y ultrasound to check my cyst so i may see if i can get in this week

Have a geat weekend everyone


----------



## Just_married

Glowie hope all is going smoothly, can't wait to see a pic x

Afm, AF was due yesterday, I have no symptoms other than a strange pain in my tummy going down my legs and up my back & even my ears and head are aching in unison. Did a test on Thursday which was negative so I'm assuming this pain is a new AF pain. 

Oh well I am full of the joys of spring aren't I lol. Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend, big hugs xxx


----------



## Nise

Good Glowie, Hope you have a really happy and serene Birth Day when the time finally comes.:happydance:

Good luck Reb, hope work doesn't clash for you. :hugs:

Sorry this is such a quick visit - just got in from work and need to cook dinner - am staaaaarving! Hope you're all having lovely weekends. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C I need clarification on what you posted in FB please... So getting excited here!

UPDATE...never mind....LOL


----------



## lhendie

hello ladies.. sorry haven't been into the forum lately.. busy with work and everything.. a quick post on my update.. i am currently 13dpo.. scared to test.. still having those symptoms but afraid it could only be :witch: showing it's head.. the only thing that makes me optimistic this cycle is my OB prescribe clomid and duphaston to help with fertility which i follow dutifully.. keeping fingers crossed..

:dust:


----------



## booth19

Good luck Reb, hope work doesn't clash and all goes well :)

Hope labor went well Glowie and a calm birth date.

Nothing to report here, only 6 days past ov so the long slog but not hopeful :(


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies :flower:

Jacob David Eric born 31st March 2012 at 7.18pm weighing 8lbs 1oz of pure perfection.....my over 40 baby and my Rainbow baby.....he is just AMAZING :cloud9:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541187_10150701058626382_620901381_9230332_1300327769_n.jpg


----------



## Just_married

Glowstar said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Jacob David Eric born 31st March 2012 at 7.18pm weighing 8lbs 1oz of pure perfection.....my over 40 baby and my Rainbow baby.....he is just AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541187_10150701058626382_620901381_9230332_1300327769_n.jpg

GORGEOUS! there is hope <3


----------



## Glowstar

There is always hope don't give up!

Jacob was conceived on a D&C cycle! I fell pregnant 8 months after trying, MC at 6 weeks....was seriously ill and had a D&C and emergency blood transfusion...4 weeks later I was pregnant (with Jacob!) probably the least DTD we had every done...twice I think! we used Instead Cups with both BFP's and we were taking Maca Root :thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

omg omg hes gorgeous
congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booth19

He is gorgeous, congratulations and gives us all that extra bit of hope. Enjoy him x


----------



## Reb S

Oh Glowie, he's utterly perfect. Many congratulations and much happiness x


----------



## Spoomie

Congrats Glowie, you are truly blessed x


----------



## Butterfly67

Massive congrats glowie :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## Just_married

Glowstar said:


> There is always hope don't give up!
> 
> Jacob was conceived on a D&C cycle! I fell pregnant 8 months after trying, MC at 6 weeks....was seriously ill and had a D&C and emergency blood transfusion...4 weeks later I was pregnant (with Jacob!) probably the least DTD we had every done...twice I think! we used Instead Cups with both BFP's and we were taking Maca Root :thumbup:

Happy tears, perfect timing too, I needed to see your success to cheer me up today, think I'm on cd1 of cycle 14 now xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omg he's just adorable ,:cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:Well done :kiss:


----------



## Miss_C

Glowie he is just too too gorgeous - well done!! From almost losing you to now seeing this I believe in miracles more and more. Hugs and thank you for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Glowie!!!
He's so cute and peaceful looking.
Shows how it's all worth it in the end


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Oh, Glowie, he is just beautiful. So wonderful!


----------



## Glowstar

Thank you all for your lovely comments :kiss:

I'm staying subscribed to this thread and will keep checking for news of new BFP's. I am sending you all HUGE positive vibes because you were all a great source of comfort for me on this journey which has been emotional and overwhelming. Much love to you all ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh massive hugs and congrats to you Glowie :thumbup::flower::happydance: What joy. :D Wonderful news. My SIL-to-be has had her baby now too. Lovely, lovely :D

Just Married: ((hugs)) Sorry to hear you think AF is here.

Been away from the thread for a bit - just loads to do with wedding (6 days to go!) and lots on my mind, but have read and caught up with everyone here. Never truly understood why people say organising a wedding is so stressfull till now. But it sure is, lol. OH is feeling the strain a little too. Last few days he has been working on his speech during his lunch breaks at work. He asked me to read through it for him last night because he wasnt sure it was right. I was in genuine tears before the end of it! (AF hormones! lol) It's lovely, perfect, heart-felt and doesnt need tweaking at all. It has reminded me what the day will be all about :wedding: Bless him he was chuffed that i liked it.

FF has got excited, and is telling me to test today, but i'm expecting to start spotting any time now. Temps are still very high though ... Thing is i'd like AF to be right on time so its finishing as my wedding day arrives. Arrgghh.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Glowie, glad you are sticking around :hugs:

Mistyy, yes when I saw you had posted I thought it had been a while since we heard from you. How exciting that the wedding is nearly here :wedding: :happydance: and yes, I think you need to :test: :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Mistyy, I'm not surprised FF is excited... FXd for you...and if it's not a BFP, here's hoping she shows up QUICKLY!! so you can have a stress free and beautiful wedding day. Pictures please! x


----------



## Just_married

Hey Misty, TEST!!! Lol! If neg I hope AF been & gone before wedding. I'm in Scotland, 80 degrees last week, horizontal snow yesterday, reason I mention it is I watched a bride & 5 bridesmaids come out to a limo in a blizzard yesterday from the flats behind us, she had 4 people holding up her dress & holding umbrellas around her. Then by coincidence I was in my kitchen about midnight and noticed she had arrived back and was standing outside in some light snow with her husband holding about 50 helium balloons and letting them go one by one. I couldn't move, had to stand there till the balloons were all gone, crying like a soppy git feeling so nostalgic. I know things are hectic Misty, but promise me you will give yourself 5 minutes here and there with nothing to do hut stand and watch. Especially before you walk down aisle to you hubster to be, just take a breath and hold the moment, it is over so fast! 
All the very best for your big day! Xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

misty FX'd for BFP or af to be done by wedding day
enjoy your special day!!!!!!
just married lovely story

afm pms symptoms to know end af should be here in time for easter. (im not liking the severe pms its been too long now almost 2 weeks of this ugh) i will test if she is late.


----------



## Reb S

Mistyy - TEST!!!!


----------



## greens

congratulations to Glowie :D baby Jacob looks adorable


----------



## Pippi_elk

Chart is Looking good Misty....
hope u survive the stressful wedding planning but once the day comes just relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you ladies xxx 

Did a test this morn. (5.30am!!) with an old tesco one i had in the bathroom cabinate.

Neg! (no surprise there :roll:) BUT WHERE's BLOODY AUNT FLO WHEN YOU WANT HER ? :hissy: Temp has dropped a bit ... I have to be AF free by 11.30am this Tuesday!!

I know i have a FRER in the back of my bedside drawer, but OH would have heard the rummaging and i would have had to put the light on to find it, and i didnt want him knowing i was testing ... keeping everything chilled, like you do winkwink:) ... hence the old tesco joby from the bathroom, sigh. 

I think the chances are that my ov day is out a bit, and i'm due on today. Seriously considering popping over next door's fence + bouncing furiously up and down on their trampoline. Might bring something on? (tried the same on OH last night but that clearly hasnt worked :blush:)

Anyway -

Such a lovely story *Justmarried*! I can picture that couple in my mind. What a good point too ... it is all too easy to let precious moment slip past. I'll try really hard to remember your advice on the day :thumbup: 

*pdmc *hope AF gets a move on for you too :hugs: pmt for 2 weeks really sucks you poor thing!

Thanks again for all your wise words and crossed fingers at the mo, ladies. 

May i remind you that the dress code for you all this Tuesday is: ridiculously huge and beautiful dresses! (think: "shall we dance, da dum dum dum" The King and I) (sorry to anyone who has no clue what i'm on about, lol, just nod and smile :D). I will indeed try <to work out how> to post pics. 

Off now to sneak over to that trampoline .......


----------



## Reb S

Mistyy, :hugs::hugs: Come on, you bad old:witch:


----------



## Miss_C

Mistyy said:


> May i remind you that the dress code for you all this Tuesday is: ridiculously huge and beautiful dresses! (think: "shall we dance, da dum dum dum" The King and I) (sorry to anyone who has no clue what i'm on about, lol, just nod and smile :D). I will indeed try <to work out how> to post pics. .

On my hunt for an enormous ball gown in the maternity section I cam across this one and just had to share!! 


Spoiler
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8cTYuwwWeEA/T13kwfT9yTI/AAAAAAAAAy8/Ihi44sIeVJY/s1600/uglydress_2182_6007122.jpg]


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

Boo for the bfn :growlmad::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

@ Misty **nods and smiles**

Lol xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Miss C, i cant see it! :nope: I'll keep trying though.

Quite pissed off now girls. I've been shopping in town all morning, came home dying for a wee - wiped hopefully - nothing. Wiped again *way* too thoroughly :blush: definately nothing. Zilch. Nicht. Nowt. Not a barest hint of a tint. 

I'm emotional, irritable, boobs warm + a bit tender (they've hurt more than this in the past for nothing), craving chocolate, and feeling washed out, 2 days bloody late with a neg test. Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh.

Sorry about this. Its just that i've been regular as clockwork 14 day luteal phase for so long and now this, just when i need to be on time.

:(


----------



## pdmcd17

fx'd mrs c maybe any minute or even more hopeful its a bfp that its too early to test for


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Miss_C said:


> On my hunt for an enormous ball gown in the maternity section I cam across this one and just had to share!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8cTYuwwWeEA/T13kwfT9yTI/AAAAAAAAAy8/Ihi44sIeVJY/s1600/uglydress_2182_6007122.jpg]

Just say no??


----------



## Nise

Glowie, you're little Jacob is just perfect. Congratulations to both you and your OH. :cloud9:

Miss C - that dress :rofl::rofl::rofl: that is truly hideous! :wacko:

Misty - Sorry about the bfn - I hope it was just a crap non sensitive stick and you will have a shotgun wedding! Fingers tightly crossed for you. :hugs:

To everyone else, Merry Easter! :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Misty I am the last one to chuck out false hope BUT my FRER showed a line at 9dpo and NONE of the other tests showed a thing. Even as late at 18 dpo I was still getting negs on IC's. I have a pic somewhere of my 12dpo and 24 dpo frer's with the lines reversed and the ic and a cheap chemist test both showing the barest or lines which you could only see if you looked really really hard. I actually wrote to the manufacturers sya 10miu was a Joke! I am hoping and praying for you for no witch for a damn good reason!!!


----------



## Mistyy

Happy Easter everyone :D

Good news: *I'M ON!!!!* :wohoo: lol

Big woosh in the middle of the night. So relieved! That means i should be down to a bare bit of scant spotting by Tuesday.

Thank you so much missC for that last post, if i hadnt have come on last night it would have been comforting to read that this morning. (hug)

Thanks to all in fact. I will stop monopolising the thread now :D

(can i just share with you that yesterday my youngest DD (13), in the spirit of keeping a sense of humour about things i guess :wacko:, showed me a clip on you-tube of 'A bride getting her period on her wedding day'. Poor poor woman. Only a minute long, but excruciating! I thanked youngest daughter very much and went away even more stressed than before. Good Lord)


----------



## Desperado167

Happy Easter everyone ,may we all catch our Easter eggies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Mistyy, so glad turned up before the wedding and probably late due to the lead up to the wedding, hopefully you may catch this month and have a post wedding baby :).

Happy Easter everyone :)


----------



## Reb S

Mistyy, great news for once, that she's here at last, but hugs for not getting your wedding BFP. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb, when is EC? :flower:


----------



## samiam

Reb--Just popping in to wish you all the best! I will keep looking in to see you get your dream baby! :)


----------



## Reb S

End of the week, Butterly. Things going very smoothly. Now getting nervous as the statistics of birth defects keep flashing before my eyes...I know it's not something we mention very much on this thread but there was a big article about it in the paper earlier. It makes me nervous.
Hope all are well x


----------



## Reb S

samiam said:


> Reb--Just popping in to wish you all the best! I will keep looking in to see you get your dream baby! :)

OHMYGODODODOODOOO! It's Sam! We must have posted at the same moment. How are you, old friend? How's things? xxxxx HUGE HUGS!


----------



## Butterfly67

My bff also has EC on Friday 13th so will think of you both at the same time :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sam :hi: :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> End of the week, Butterly. Things going very smoothly. Now getting nervous as the statistics of birth defects keep flashing before my eyes...I know it's not something we mention very much on this thread but there was a big article about it in the paper earlier. It makes me nervous.
> Hope all are well x

Try and not think about it too much Reb, I had NO testing what so ever. I weighed up the pro's and cons of amnio vs risk of miscarriage etc and decided it wasn't even worth thinking about. I didn't have any of the blood screening. Don't get me wrong I worried about it at times but thought I would rather have a downs baby than risk losing a healthy one to amnio etc. Not sure any of that makes sense :wacko:


----------



## Reb S

Glowie! How's it going? How is the gorgeous little one?! Loving your new status!


----------



## pdmcd17

Happy Easter everyone

My Easter gift af came :(. I was hoping for her not to come so I'd get my Xmas baby

I hope this cycle my pms isn't as bad my boobs hurt so bad from ov on.
Hoping some of you get Easter BFP's


----------



## Just_married

pdmcd17 said:


> Happy Easter everyone
> 
> My Easter gift af came :(. I was hoping for her not to come so I'd get my Xmas baby
> 
> I hope this cycle my pms isn't as bad my boobs hurt so bad from ov on.
> Hoping some of you get Easter BFP's

Aw huge hugs! Know the feeling. Although you do have time for a Christmas baby.....2 weeks either side of the due date :) hope we both get our BFPs very soon xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:


> Glowie! How's it going? How is the gorgeous little one?! Loving your new status!

He's doing amazing thanks Reb! very chilled baby...feel very lucky and blessed :thumbup:

What stage you at now??

Hugs to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Lots of hugs, pmcd xxxx
Glowie - all going well so far; easter egg collection Thursday, a day earlier than expected. Odds are still at about 13% of success, plus then a 50% miscarriage chance apparently, but trying to keep my positive 'we WILL be just as happy childless' attitude going. Things will work out. So glad you're having a good time with Chilled baby!!! Shit, I forgot his name! xx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Lots of hugs, pmcd xxxx
> Glowie - all going well so far; easter egg collection Thursday, a day earlier than expected. Odds are still at about 13% of success, plus then a 50% miscarriage chance apparently, but trying to keep my positive 'we WILL be just as happy childless' attitude going. Things will work out. So glad you're having a good time with Chilled baby!!! Shit, I forgot his name! xx

I continue to think of you, keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Still reading everyday ladies just not always posting ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Reb - everything crossed for you here. Love the 'Easter egg collection'. Bless! 

pdmc - :hugs: Sorry AF has arrived. Hope she is gone soon for you.

Waves and hugs to all, hope you enjoyed the Easter weekend.

AFM - sitting here in my jim-jams feeling rather sick. Nerves have kicked in now. I'm up very early, everyone else still asleep, and am just enjoying a bit of peace before the hoo har begins. Missing OH who's at his mum's in London for the night. Who's daft idea was it that the bride and groom should have to be apart the night before!?!?!? Arrrggghhh.

I'll be at the alter in 5 hours! :wedding: :happydance: <nail bitting>

I'll be back in a couple of weeks and try to load some pics :D Fingers crossed for all of our eggy endevours :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

WooohooooO!!!! Mistyy's getting MARRIED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congratulations and may your big day be everything you hoped for. Lots of love and hugs. xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck misty today ,the best day of your life ,enjoy every minute ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Congratulations Misty! Remember, a few minutes pause here and there, si excited for you! Xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Have a great day Mistyy :wedding: :happydance:


----------



## Miss_C

Happy Mr & Mrs Day - remember to take moments to stop and absorb and take it all in :wedding: and save plenty of energy for the consummation!!  :sex:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Wedding day!


----------



## pdmcd17

:happydance::happydance::wedding::yellow:

Congrats Misty
have a wonderfull day cant wait to see pics
FX'd for a honeymoon baby


----------



## booth19

Reb - fingers crossed for you Thursday , have everything crossed for you xx

Mistyy - hope you had a great day, couldn't get on earlier . Sure you looked beautiful and can't wait to see pictures :)

AFM - well had a scan as part of tests to check everything in place and no surprise was , also seems to have brought on AF 3 days early !! Well never mind hopefully celebrate OH 40th on Friday in style and then get back down to it :)


----------



## Nise

Hope you had the most wonderful day Misty. I can't wait to see some pics. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Wedding Day Mistyy!!

Reb - GOOD LUCK TOMORROW :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Janie66

_congratulations Misty, hope your wedding day goes smoothly and you get the chance to take it ALL in too, xxxxx_


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Misty and hope the big day went well.


----------



## Reb S

Hey Mistyy - are we going to have to wait till after your honeymoon to get pics?!?
Hope all well - AFM, EC today, lots of eggies, OH's sperm sample the best ever. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> Hey Mistyy - are we going to have to wait till after your honeymoon to get pics?!?
> Hope all well - AFM, EC today, lots of eggies, OH's sperm sample the best ever. Fingers crossed. x

Ooh was thinking about you earlier Reb - how many did they get? :happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## Reb S

Erm - 21...close to OHSS again - what is with me and the egg thing?! I hoped for about 8, which I think it pretty optimum in terms of quality, but I guess I just have showy ovaries!


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> Erm - 21...close to OHSS again - what is with me and the egg thing?! I hoped for about 8, which I think it pretty optimum in terms of quality, but I guess I just have showy ovaries!

Nice!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> Hey Mistyy - are we going to have to wait till after your honeymoon to get pics?!?
> Hope all well - AFM, EC today, lots of eggies, OH's sperm sample the best ever. Fingers crossed. x

Awe, that's brilliant news Reb. I am completely contorted with everything crossed including my legs!!! :rofl: :hugs:

AFM, well I've had an awful lot to think about these last few weeks. There is a chance that OH and I might put ourselves forward for adopting. This is an adoption within his family, not general adoption - it's a long and disturbing story which I wont go into now. Anyway, we have our first meeting with the little girls social worker on the 27th April. The little girl is 6 and we've never met her, the social worker is trying to arrange for us to meet her on the same day. At the moment we are unsure if it is straight adoption or guardianship - so there is a lot still to find out. OH isn't fully on board, it's difficult to know how to feel without having met the child and different to adoption where you go through the entire process and then get matched to various children before making a decision. There is a long long way to go yet. The strangest thing about all this is how it seems history is repeating itself - I was 6 when I was sent over from Australia to live with my aunt! Funny old world isn't it. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Oh wow, Nise, that's amazing. I tried very hard to get my OH on the adoption train but no go. I'm so delighted that you're exploring this and really hope it works out for you. Fingers crossed for the 27th and that you can get to meet her.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Nise, that sounds like a difficult but possibly rewarding situation. I hope it works out for you if that is what you both decide you want, it would be lovely to give her a home like you say especially after what happened to you at the same age but yes it is a big decision. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Reb S said:



> Hey Mistyy - are we going to have to wait till after your honeymoon to get pics?!?
> Hope all well - AFM, EC today, lots of eggies, OH's sperm sample the best ever. Fingers crossed. x

OMG so excited for you Reb!! c'mon little eggies!! :happydance:

Nise - that sounds really promising...fate maybe??? I hope all goes well it's only a couple of weeks away xx


----------



## Desperado167

Reb and nise ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, delighted, still crossing it all and categorically refuse to open the bottle xxx

Nise, sounds like a lot of soul searching to come, thinking of you on 27th xxx


----------



## Reb S

Ok - now this is a bit more sane - only 6 fertilized! That's more what I was expecting. For some reason I over-stimulate, but my egg quality is low. Bye, bye, poor little geriatric 15 eggs on zimmer-frames! Fingers crossed that we can get one to blast for Tuesday transfer, else it's Sunday for day 3 
x


----------



## Butterfly67

6 is great! :happydance::happydance: Will keep everything crossed that they keep multiplying and growing :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Ok - now this is a bit more sane - only 6 fertilized! That's more what I was expecting. For some reason I over-stimulate, but my egg quality is low. Bye, bye, poor little geriatric 15 eggs on zimmer-frames! Fingers crossed that we can get one to blast for Tuesday transfer, else it's Sunday for day 3
> x

Good luck sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all! 

There are some familiar friends on here! Hey Butterfly!

Well, I turned 40 in March so I guess I can join this thread now!

We have been trying since 2005 and have lost 6 babies. All around 11-12 weeks. The marvellous Ms Deans my specialist is convinced that it is all down to a translocation in one of my X chromosomes that is lethal to males... she is also convinced that all my babies have been boys and certainly my last 2 losses were boys with my translocation.

As my translocation is so rare it makes PGD very expensive. So after losing 2 babies last year we chose to try ED... despite me reacting brilliantly to the drugs and producing 3 grade A embies it didn't work. We were crushed.... and decided to call it a day.

However, I just can't let go to the idea what I will have a child and we are trying again au natural! Hopefully it will all start on our holiday to Florida in June... 

I am normally on 1200mg of cyclogest
5000uig Fragmin
Aspirin
High dose folic acid
25mg prednisolone
Pregnancare

and am thinking of adding CQ10...cos I don't rattle enough! LOL

Looking forward to getting back on the rollarcoaster with you all!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hey Pad :hi: I have to admit I thought you were only about 37 :haha::haha:


----------



## padbrat

... and that is why you are my friend!!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Nise

Reb, that's great news. 6 is Brilliant, and so is your sense of humor - waves good bye to Rebs poor little geriatric eggs :rofl: As for the hero 6 may they divide and conquer. 

:hi: Padbrat and welcome back. So sorry to hear about your loses, very interesting how you've come to pinpoint almost exactly what is wrong, though I wish you hadn't had to. Good luck with the au-natural method and here's hoping for a girl! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Padbrat ,it's great to see you on the thread ,best of luck lovely and sorry again for your losses ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Reb - woo hoo for 6 fertilized!! if you can are you getting more than one put back??

Pad - sorry about your losses, I hope 2012 is your year :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Welcome Padbrat - so sorry for all your losses. But at least you have a reason. I guess you've probably read all the old wives tales about how to get a boy?! What about genetic screening to get girl embies - can they do that nowadays? I know the LLBean knew which they were putting back when she did her IVF...
AFM - eating lots of prunes...anyone who's done IVF knows why! x


----------



## LLbean

yes if they do PGD they can tell


----------



## LLbean

If you are trying naturally the recommendation for girl is to BD up to 3 days before ovulation...the theory is that boy sperm swim faster but die out quicker...with girl sperm they are sturdier and last longer...in that case slow and steady wins the race ;-)


----------



## Reb S

Kaah! Just swallowed a prune stone. Ugh.


----------



## LLbean

Reb that sucks!


----------



## Butterfly67

:dohh::haha:


----------



## Reb S

:wacko::sick:hahahaa!!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies please can I join you I am old enough :happydance:

My story so far myself and hubby got married in August 2010 and I was lucky to fall pregnant in June 2011 unfortunately I lost it around 6 weeks later - we were gutted but somehow that made me more determined to carry on trying (it had happened once so why not again?)

I have two boys from a previous marriage aged 11 & 9 years old and would like one with my new hubby (32). I am temping, drinking grapefruit juice, using a CBFM and OPK's and just awaiting the results of more blood tests from the Doc, I feel like a human pincushion at times.:rofl:

I am nearly 41 in August surely I haven't missed the boat?

Good luck to all you ladies and lots of :dust:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Garfie :hi: and welcome. I'm sure you haven't missed the boat :thumbup: Good luck :flower:


----------



## Reb S

Welcome, Garfie! You sure haven't - there are lots of success stories on this thread of gals even older than you! 
Hope all are well.
AFM - fingers crossed that I can wait till Tuesday for blastocyst transfer - otherwise it's off to the unit tomorrow to get embies put back in x


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome garfie good luck ttc
I'm gonna be 41 in aug also


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies thanks for the welcome - I'm finding my way round bnb and have joined a few of the forums now (always good to have different perspectives don't you agree?)

PDMC- Thanks for the welcome I also got married in August so that is quite a busy month for me - what did you do for your 40th anything special?

REB S - Thanks for the welcome that gives me hope - the nurse at my Doctors surgery told me the oldest woman on her books (so far) is pregnant at 47!!

BUTTERFLY - Thanks for the welcome I'm sure I haven't but you can't help feeling disappointed month after month when the :witch:shows.

AFM - I am still drinking grapefruit juice and after 2 LOWS on monitor I have gone to HIGH (cd8) Let's hope I reach a PEAK this month.

:hugs: to all you nice ladies

X


----------



## Reb S

Yey!!! My embies have made it. Going for blastocyst transfer tuesday. 2 x 8 cells, grade 1; 2 x 7 cells grade 1; 1 x 7 cell grade 2 and one little 5 cell. Not bad for an old gal and her older OH!!! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> Yey!!! My embies have made it. Going for blastocyst transfer tuesday. 2 x 8 cells, grade 1; 2 x 7 cells grade 1; 1 x 7 cell grade 2 and one little 5 cell. Not bad for an old gal and her older OH!!! x

Wow that is brill Reb :happydance:, how many are you going to put back in?! :flower:


----------



## Reb S

hmm. Will leave it up to the embryologist. We told her we don't want twins. I know lots of IVF'ers do, but they're nuts! Especially at our age. For blastocyst transfer it's either 2, or 1: depends. Argh, next decision!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Yey!!! My embies have made it. Going for blastocyst transfer tuesday. 2 x 8 cells, grade 1; 2 x 7 cells grade 1; 1 x 7 cell grade 2 and one little 5 cell. Not bad for an old gal and her older OH!!! x

Delighted :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Reb S said:


> Yey!!! My embies have made it. Going for blastocyst transfer tuesday. 2 x 8 cells, grade 1; 2 x 7 cells grade 1; 1 x 7 cell grade 2 and one little 5 cell. Not bad for an old gal and her older OH!!! x

That is awesome. F*%^ing 'A' - excuse my language but I'm really excited for you.:thumbup: Gosh, roll on Tuesday in fact roll on the 2ww. :wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

awww congrats Reb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just_married

Reb, I don't think I could resist the temptation to put two in lol x


----------



## Bambine

Hey again -followed the link to the vintage club -thank you ! I had 5 good enough to freeze - out of flipping 12 so ther is age for you but hey it only tKes one. None to freeze as I had 4!!! Put back as my previous 3 failed rounds all had the same put back. Only diff this time was assisted hatching added to the mix. Now there is a hell of a good twin risk if there ever was one... Xx


----------



## Reb S

Wow, Bambine - that's a lot of embies! Last time we were advised to put 2 in so we did. One took, but not for long, poor Ben xxx
We'll see how good the blasts are - the blast chance for the last chance!!!
Hoping everyone's had a good weekend enjoying cold but sunny weather, the last for a while, I fear, rain on the way. x


----------



## Glowstar

Keeping everything crossed for you Reb :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Glowie! How's it going, new Mum?! Getting any sleep? Is he feeding well? I hope you're doing well x


----------



## Miss_C

Oh My just read 6 SIX pages of posts, teach me to take a weekend off!! 

Rebs OMG you go girl. keeping everything crossed for some nice strong results and transfer on Tuesday.

Nise big choice and decision - hubby and I have talked about it regardless of ttc though. We discussed adopting an older child ie the one we would have had if we had met earlier etc but cos of our age we don't qualify for adoption and because we have been pregnant and ttc etc in last 5 years they still exclude you! Nuts I say if there are children out there that need homes. They did tell us we could be considered for fostering but that is not what we are interested in at all and I couldn't do it.

Welcome to the newbies!! Had my first at 40 and I turn 44 in a couple of weeks with no2 - Ziggy is due mid July! So no talk of boats sailing etc!! 

Hugs and waves to everyone. I am off to do some frantic clicking on the computer - Prince tickets on sale this AM


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Reb it's going great! Jacob is such a good baby...feel VERY lucky! He's feeding well and sleeping 3-4 hours at a time so I'm taking that while I can get it as it might all change tomorrow! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Miss c :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi!!

Miss C - thanks you give me inspiration to keep going as I'm really starting to believe that hitting the magic 4 0 means it'll never happen. Others who are 35-40 seem to be okay getting a BFP, maybe it's just me! :shrug::haha:

Reb - great IVF news!! Good luck tomorrow, got everything Xed for you!

Glowie - gorgeous boy! :cloud9: Congratulations!! :happydance:

Everyone, big hugs all round :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

MISS - C - It just seems like it will never happen, people telling me I should be grateful for the two I've got (which of course I am) but I feel just one more will complete the family (especially a girl :winkwink:). You are a shining example that it can be done - July not long to go now how are you feeling?:cloud9:

JAX - Hi there I have passed the 40 stage but I am remaining optimistic now and have changed my MOOD from LONELY to FINE now I am able to talk about my feelings. How long have you been trying?

GLOWIE - How cute is he big hugs he carries on sleeping and eating well :hugs:

To all the other ladies I understand nothing about transfers, embies it's all a foreign language to me so can someone explain?

X


----------



## booth19

Welcome Garfie :hi:

Reb , great news, have everything crossed for Tuesday and the 2WW.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Garfie, nice to meet you :flower:

Been trying since Sept 2010, so that's what, ummm.....about 20 cycles now (although I've had a few duff one's in there). More depressing is that I've not got one single BFP in that time, hello? Where are you? :shrug: I've sadly become very philosophical about my chances now, but am waiting for DH to do a SA next month and then I can be referred to an FS (CD3/21 blood tests showed all okay).

I knew it would take time being the ages that we are but I never thought I'd have nothing by now to show for it! Oh well, rose tinted specs binned and a slap of reality methinks :haha::haha:

Good luck, think pink!!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi JAX & BOOTH nice to meet you both:hi:

We have been trying since our m/c in June last year (we didn't think it would take this long either) ah well, my next stage is to have blood tests to check for ovulation (I was borderline last time :cry:) but as my cycles are so screwy maybe just maybe they got the dates wrong [-o&lt;

Not sure about hubby yet (he hasn't had any tests done) he seems fit and healthy (32) guess that will be the next stage - as each month passes with a :bfn: he gets more and more involved asks me more questions about ovulation dates etc which is great he is on board but somethings only a woman understands don't you agree?:winkwink:

Lots of :dust: to us all trying 

X


----------



## Jax41

Yep, sure do :thumbup: A willing DH always helps though you know, mine has had his moments! Of course it was a lot easier when he had his kids in his 20s and he had more energy then too :haha: but I would so love us to have just one little healthy :baby: between us, I just hope it's not too late.....


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi all,

welcome Garfic, hope you get a BFP soon....can understand how fustrutating it is not to
get a BFP after your miscarriage. I had a MC in Feb and on 2nd cycle of trying since it.
Hoping will get one quickly but can understand how you feel.

good luck with the IVF, Reb, I also don't understand the IVF lingo..

Nice.....maybe the best way to look on everything is to accept what will be will be...
if you are destined to adopt the little girl then it'll work out in its own time, oh to have a crystal ball..

there's been lots of activity here lately....our pc at home died last week (hard drive failure despite it being only 
18 months old). I am following the thread on my mobile device but too tedious to type anything much,
posting in work currently which is naughty, naughty as they claim the monitor our internet usage.

coming up to ovulation for me, had some stretchy CM today but not due to ovulate for another 3-4 days.
however I rarely see stretchy CM....

its hubbies 40th on thursday so we are going away to celebrate....to a country house/hotel that's supposed to have a great restaurant.
so its perfect time for some well timed bd hopefully !


----------



## Missy

Hi I haven't been here for a while but I'm back now. Congrats to Glowstar! :):):)
I just started a thread on TTC over 35 but maybe someone here might be able to help? This is what I posted:
I'm 44 and been TTC for nearly 2 years. I had MMC in June last year. My cycles have been weird since I had my DD in June 2009 which I first put down to the childbirth and breastfeeding and then to the MC. My cycles are now irregular (I have one every month but they vary between 26 and 40 days) and last couple have been really heavy with spotting a few days before. I'm not temping or anything but worried that I may be pre-menopausal now because of my cycles. I'm thinking that Agnus Castus might help if there's a hormone imbalance and regulate cycles/improve ovulation (I get signs of ov every month so I think I am ov'ing anyway). Has anyone any words of wisdom for me? Has anyone used AC in tincture form and can tell me what dose I should try as I am getting conflicting info on the net? I'm getting very down and frustrated!


----------



## garfie

Hi PIPPI - are you on CD9 if so at the moment we are cycle twins!!!:happydance: and hope we also become BFP buddies too :hugs:

I'm sure you will have lots of fun at the country house - me jealous :cry:

When we went away for our 1st wedding anniversary last year it was in Paris so I said if we conceived there the baby would be called Paris so I hope your country house has a lovely name :winkwink:

Ok ladies can someone please explain the basic lingo of IVF as I don't have a clue - :dohh: good luck and fingers crossed to all you ladies going through this :hugs:

X


----------



## Reb S

:flower: Hi Garfie!
Guess it's up to me to explain the IVF lingo seeing as I'm the one doing it. My OH and I have only ever conceived (in nearly 4 years of ttc!) by IVF and thought we'd only try it once, but recently we decided to give it one last go.
Embies = embryos,
Transfer = putting embies back in me (tomorrow am)
Downreg = drugs taken to stop the cycle so it can be controlled;
Stimms = drugs taken to grow lots of eggies to harvest.
Prune juice = necessary to IVF in the latter stages...hee hee!
Nise - any news re 27th?
Pippi - country hotel sounds GREAT! Lucky you guys 
Jax - good luck with SA next month
Booth - hi! How's things? And has anyone heard from Beetle and her new puppy?
Miss C - you're an inspiration as always x
Glowie - xxx
Have I forgotten anyone?!?!


----------



## Butterfly67

Me! LOL :hugs:

Yes I was wondering how beetle was getting on as well...


----------



## pdmcd17

Wow crazy busy weekend on here

Reb fx'd crossed for you!!!! So exciting

Welcome to the newbies
Garf for my 40th dog took me to Toronto for the weekend

Im due to ov in a day or so
I'm also finally back on track with my eating and running
Physio massage and chiro are working. I've signed up for two 5 k now! Running is getting easier :)

I'm hoping my running helps distract me from the tww


----------



## Desperado167

Garfield and missy ,good luck and lots of fairy dust :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

pdmcd17 said:


> Wow crazy busy weekend on here
> 
> Reb fx'd crossed for you!!!! So exciting
> 
> Welcome to the newbies
> Garf for my 40th dog took me to Toronto for the weekend
> 
> Im due to ov in a day or so
> I'm also finally back on track with my eating and running
> Physio massage and chiro are working. I've signed up for two 5 k now! Running is getting easier :)
> 
> I'm hoping my running helps distract me from the tww

Good going pdmcd! I too am focusing on running to distract me from my hopeless cause :-( i have been taken under the wing of my coach again and am training hard. It helps to take the pain away because the pain is replaced by other pain!


----------



## garfie

Thanks REB that makes it a bit clearer now for me and lots of luck and hugs for tomorrow:hugs:

:wave:BUTTERFLY and DESPERADO I'm Garfie and a newbie here. Have been ttc since my m/c last June :cry:

MISSY - I've never used AC but I wish you lots of luck and hope you get your cycles sorted soon my tend to be on the short side, sometimes I never even get to even test which is no good for a POAS addict like me :winkwink:

:hugs: to you all

X


----------



## Reb S

Sorry Butterfly!!! Lotsalove and how are you?!


----------



## pdmcd17

Spoomie
It's not desperate big hugs
What are you training for?
I have itband issues and after a half 2 yrs ago I stopped but I missed it too much
Are you in any races we could cyber support each other


----------



## Nise

Bambine said:


> Hey again -followed the link to the vintage club -thank you ! I had 5 good enough to freeze - out of flipping 12 so ther is age for you but hey it only tKes one. None to freeze as I had 4!!! Put back as my previous 3 failed rounds all had the same put back. Only diff this time was assisted hatching added to the mix. Now there is a hell of a good twin risk if there ever was one... Xx

:hi:Bambine and welcome to the 'Vintage Club' - I like that :thumbup: Was your transfer recent? If so lots of luck. :flower:



Reb S said:


> We'll see how good the blasts are - the blast chance for the last chance!!!
> Hoping everyone's had a good weekend enjoying cold but sunny weather, the last for a while, I fear, rain on the way. x

Still got it all crossed. Good luck tomorrow. :hugs:



Miss_C said:


> Nise big choice and decision - hubby and I have talked about it regardless of ttc though. We discussed adopting an older child ie the one we would have had if we had met earlier etc but cos of our age we don't qualify for adoption and because we have been pregnant and ttc etc in last 5 years they still exclude you! Nuts I say if there are children out there that need homes. They did tell us we could be considered for fostering but that is not what we are interested in at all and I couldn't do it.
> Hugs and waves to everyone. I am off to do some frantic clicking on the computer - Prince tickets on sale this AM

Thanks for sharing that Miss C. We looked into adoption a year or so back. I found a calculator thing on one of the agency sites that said that due to our combined ages we would be able to adopt a child of 10 or above. I don't know how they work this out, I am with you so long as they have a good home, people that want to care about them and love them until they are adults then that should be enough and it's more likely to be people in their 40's who are able and want to provide those things. I don't get it! apparently we have the highest number of children in care than we've ever had!!! HELLOOOO! Hope you got your Prince tickets - the little purple Diva is fab. :hugs:



Glowstar said:


> Thanks Reb it's going great! Jacob is such a good baby...feel VERY lucky! He's feeding well and sleeping 3-4 hours at a time so I'm taking that while I can get it as it might all change tomorrow! :winkwink:

Lovely to hear from you Glowie. I'm so happy you are enjoying your beautiful little boy, he sounds perfect. Long may it last! :hugs:



Jax41 said:


> To all the other ladies I understand nothing about transfers, embies it's all a foreign language to me so can someone explain?
> X

:hi: Garfie, glad you found us. Just realised I didn't introduce myself to you properly. Welcome to the thread - it's impossible to feel lonely with all the great girls on here cheering you on. Also glad that Reb filled you in re the IVF speak - I'm only just getting the hang of it myself! :hugs:



Jax41 said:


> Hi Garfie, nice to meet you :flower:
> Been trying since Sept 2010, so that's what, ummm.....about 20 cycles now (although I've had a few duff one's in there). More depressing is that I've not got one single BFP in that time, hello? Where are you? :shrug: I've sadly become very philosophical about my chances now, but am waiting for DH to do a SA next month and then I can be referred to an FS (CD3/21 blood tests showed all okay).
> 
> I knew it would take time being the ages that we are but I never thought I'd have nothing by now to show for it! Oh well, rose tinted specs binned and a slap of reality methinks :haha::haha:

Nice to see you back Jax. So everything hotting up for next month. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sadly I had to bin my rose tinted specs too! - Shame I quite liked them :haha::hugs:




Pippi_elk said:


> Hi all,
> Nice.....maybe the best way to look on everything is to accept what will be will be...
> if you are destined to adopt the little girl then it'll work out in its own time, oh to have a crystal ball..
> 
> there's been lots of activity here lately....our pc at home died last week (hard drive failure despite it being only
> 18 months old). I am following the thread on my mobile device but too tedious to type anything much,
> posting in work currently which is naughty, naughty as they claim the monitor our internet usage.
> 
> coming up to ovulation for me, had some stretchy CM today but not due to ovulate for another 3-4 days.
> however I rarely see stretchy CM....
> 
> its hubbies 40th on thursday so we are going away to celebrate....to a country house/hotel that's supposed to have a great restaurant.
> so its perfect time for some well timed bd hopefully !

Thanks Pippi - that's exactly how I'm dealing with it. I'm just gonna take it one day at a time. Sounds like your hubbies birthday celebration is coming at exactly the right time, how lovely to have a nice relaxing time of it for O. Fingers crossed you bring a little extra something back with you. :hugs:



Missy said:


> Hi I haven't been here for a while but I'm back now. Congrats to Glowstar! :):):)
> I just started a thread on TTC over 35 but maybe someone here might be able to help? This is what I posted:
> I'm 44 and been TTC for nearly 2 years. I had MMC in June last year. My cycles have been weird since I had my DD in June 2009 which I first put down to the childbirth and breastfeeding and then to the MC. My cycles are now irregular (I have one every month but they vary between 26 and 40 days) and last couple have been really heavy with spotting a few days before. I'm not temping or anything but worried that I may be pre-menopausal now because of my cycles. I'm thinking that Agnus Castus might help if there's a hormone imbalance and regulate cycles/improve ovulation (I get signs of ov every month so I think I am ov'ing anyway). Has anyone any words of wisdom for me? Has anyone used AC in tincture form and can tell me what dose I should try as I am getting conflicting info on the net? I'm getting very down and frustrated!

I've been using AC for a few months now - Also have hormone imbalance - my cycles were fairly regular but I was getting really bad spots around O time. I'm finding it really good and seem to have diverted full blown acne so a big fan here! I take 2 caps a day, together with Macca and Coq 10. All good for balancing hormones amongst other good things. :hugs: 



Reb S said:


> :flower:
> Nise - any news re 27th?

No more news Reb, tbh I'm not expecting to hear anything until the meeting. 11 days to go (sigh) that and the 2WW - All I seem to do these days is wait! :haha: I'm not the most patient person in the world. 



pdmcd17 said:


> Wow crazy busy weekend on here
> Im due to ov in a day or so
> I'm also finally back on track with my eating and running
> Physio massage and chiro are working. I've signed up for two 5 k now! Running is getting easier :)
> 
> I'm hoping my running helps distract me from the tww

Well done you, that's great going. Good luck with O this cycle, hopefully your ovaries are all toned up now and ready to pop with a nice juicy egg. :hugs:



Butterfly67 said:


> Me! LOL :hugs:
> 
> Yes I was wondering how beetle was getting on as well...

Hi Butterfly, how's things in your part of the world. I was also wondering about Beetle - guess being a puppymum is pretty time consuming. :hugs:



Spoomie said:


> pdmcd17 said:
> 
> 
> I too am focusing on running to distract me from my hopeless cause :-( i have been taken under the wing of my coach again and am training hard. It helps to take the pain away because the pain is replaced by other pain!
> 
> Hey Spoomie, I'm glad you're enjoying your running even if it is replacing one pain for another - hopefully the exercise will send the blood rushing to the important parts and well you know! Good luck to you lovely. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Well, I'm just waiting really! I'm in between jobs at the mo and full of good intentions to get out in my garden and do some digging and also some odd jobs on the outside of the house... So far I've put it all off for 2 days now! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## padbrat

Good luck all those having tx's soon!

Hey Nise and Desperado! How are you all?

Butterfly... how is that juicy chart looking??


----------



## Desperado167

padbrat said:


> Good luck all those having tx's soon!
> 
> Hey Nise and Desperado! How are you all?
> 
> Butterfly... how is that juicy chart looking??

Very tired and bored ,need something exciting to look forward too :haha::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hence why I book loads of things to do.... to take my mind off this crazy train!


----------



## Spoomie

pdmcd17 said:


> Spoomie
> It's not desperate big hugs
> What are you training for?
> I have itband issues and after a half 2 yrs ago I stopped but I missed it too much
> Are you in any races we could cyber support each other

Hey pdmcd

Thanks for the support. I'm not training for anything just yet, don't plan to race seriously until next year. I'm a marathon runner at heart, and though I enjoy halves too I can't really run anything less than 10 miles terribly competitively (my DH says that Ultras would be my forte, but I don't have the nerve to go beyond 26.2 miles!!!). Hence, a year (plus) out of training takes a while to get back into any kind of competitive shape and I am working on increasing my mileage sensibly to avoid injury. I am focusing on a Spring marathon for 2013 and would like to think I could still get under 3 hrs, though I'm not sure that's going to be possible after such a long break and at my age. Currently doing lots of hill reps and hilly tempo runs - ouch! I live in hope that all the activity will enhance my chances of success in ttc but in my heart, I know that is unlikely now....:cry: (I should've been having babies in my late thirties instead of concentrating on winning races and now I am paying for my complacency)

ITB - big ouch! get that tennis ball out and cross friction your ITB until it brings tears to your eyes, that'll help keep it at bay!!!

Let me know when your 5ks are and I will cyber support you and cheer you over the line. Happy running xx


----------



## Spoomie

Dear Reb........if I still said my prayers, you'd be top of my list tomorrow. Huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Dear Spoomie, thank you so much xxx
Nise - I know someone of 48 who just adopted an 18 month old - she was pretty surprised, but it happened. I also have some friends who adopted a 2 year old from China and he has settled in beautifully. It's a huge thing to do, but then again - so is having a baby! xx


----------



## Spoomie

Nise, 

Like Reb I have friends who have FOUR adopted daughters from China and their lives are so so rich. I distinctly recall her saying to me once (after several IVF attempts) that she was actually pleased she had been unable to have children in the end because after seeing the children in the orphanages she realised that the scale was more massive than she could've imagined and what they were doing was so so important. I recall thinking at the time that her attitude was amazingly selfless. I know you are not planning to go to China and that your current situation is much closer to home, in fact in your own extended family, but it doesn't detract from the fact that adoption is amazing; it is dammed difficult I'm sure, but also rewarding and fulfilling and gives a child another shot at a good life :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Reb, crossing everything for you and saying a little prayer xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Reb ,just wanted to wish u lots of luck and send u massive hugs and prayers for today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Not great news, ladies - 4 embies still going, none have made it past morula stage yet, so no blastocysts. Could happen this afternoon, so they're going to have another look at 1pm; if no change they'll look again tomorrow and see if one has made it, or else there may be nothing left to transfer. Keep EVERYTHING crossed for our last chance, please my friends x


----------



## Jax41

Reb, I'm crossing absolutely everything I've got for good news for you :flower: Please little embies be good :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Reb I also have everything crossed and hope those embies grow [-o&lt;

I heard that it was very expensive to adopt from China but if anyone has any info to the contrary I would love to hear about it :flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Fingers crossed for you Reb, hope there is at least one to transfer. 

Yes we must be cycle buddies Garfie....we can pass the 2WW together. 

Thanks Nise....hope we do bring something else back from our few days away.
We definatley would n't be calling a child after the country house we are staying in. It's noting lovely and romantic like Paris. (I met someone called Paris once...she was Iranian and I think she said Paris meant beautiful in Persian).

Just getting a cold sore this morning....madly applying the cream so hope i got it in time. why do these things have to come just before you go away for a romantic few days?


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Not great news, ladies - 4 embies still going, none have made it past morula stage yet, so no blastocysts. Could happen this afternoon, so they're going to have another look at 1pm; if no change they'll look again tomorrow and see if one has made it, or else there may be nothing left to transfer. Keep EVERYTHING crossed for our last chance, please my friends x

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Reb S

We're on! 2 embies have started to go for blastocyst, so they're going back into Mummy at 3! x


----------



## Jax41

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Just_married

Reb S said:


> We're on! 2 embies have started to go for blastocyst, so they're going back into Mummy at 3! x

Oh my goodness, so very exciting. 2 going in? So possible twins, eek!!

Think of you this afternoon. It's fab how following your journey is refreshing my own attitude. ATM I'm in a guitar shop with my musician hubby, so as I sit here on couch I'm going to say a wee prayer for you & embies xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> We're on! 2 embies have started to go for blastocyst, so they're going back into Mummy at 3! x

That's more like it ,:wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

C'mon 2 x little Blasts!!!! make a baby (or TWO!) for Reb [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb fx'd and toes
Hoping for a baby or two for you both


----------



## LLbean

WAY TO GO!!! FXd for your Reb!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb S said:


> We're on! 2 embies have started to go for blastocyst, so they're going back into Mummy at 3! x

:happydance::happydance: :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## garfie

REB - Fingers crossed for you - so does this mean the chance of twins? (As I said I know nothing of these procedures).

PIPPI - Woohoo cycle buddies.:happydance:

AFM - I've been at the hospital today I have to have a colposcopy next month (any one had one done?) also asked the doc what the chances were of me getting help if I can't conceive naturally he said probably not on the NHS due to my age and also the fact I have two already :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

Fingers crossed Reb that they are little growers :0 x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thinking of you Reb. Hope the transfer went ok

Garfie.. I did not have full colonscopy... Just Lower bit. worst part was the prep the evening before... Drinking that horrible stuff and all the sitting on the loo.
Still not half as bad as experiencing a mc if that's any comparision.


I got it done in Sweden( lived there then) and not given any pain relief but think on the nhs u won't feel a thing.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Not to worry you Garfie. My bubbie had it done on nhs and he does nt remember a thing and did nt feel a thing. You ll just need someone to pick you up afterwards as he was really woozy and not 100 % with it for a few hours


----------



## padbrat

Yay Reb!! Awesome news! Grow Blasties!!


----------



## garfie

PIPPI - It won't be that bad then (and here was me worrying) - I have also had a m/c and that was terrible :cry: so this will be just a walk in the park! :rofl: 

My hubby will take me and pick me up as it's being carried out in the Hospital which is quite a way from where we live.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

Reb, I've just been on the edge of my seat reading through the pages of this journal. So delighted to reach a happy ending. Hope the transfer went well and you are resting up now. Still keeping everything crossed. :hugs:


Garfie - I had a colposcopy years ago after slightly dodgy results to a smear. It wasn't much different to having a smear to be honest - just a bit longer. 
Sorry to hear you won't get much help from the NHS - doesn't surprise me though, even if you've got no children they're not helpful once you've past 36. You can get your bloods done via your doctor though, you are entitled to have that done at least. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

NISE - Seems like calposcopies are quite common and I am daft to worry :rofl:

So if you don't mind me asking in your ticker it says 10 days to screening (what does that mean?) I am trying to learn all the terms but I'm quite new here and it can be a bit daunting it's like a whole new language :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## padbrat

Garfie, is your calposcopy laser? I have had one too due to pre cancerous cells... I had it quite bad and lots so I had a general anesthetic.

It is not too bad... you may be a little sore and bleed a little, but compared to a m/c it is an absolute breeze.... please don't worry.

Despite my genetic problems I was still turned down by the NHS at 35... and I have no kids either... absolute crap!!


----------



## Desperado167

padbrat said:


> Garfie, is your calposcopy laser? I have had one too due to pre cancerous cells... I had it quite bad and lots so I had a general anesthetic.
> 
> It is not too bad... you may be a little sore and bleed a little, but compared to a m/c it is an absolute breeze.... please don't worry.
> 
> Despite my genetic problems I was still turned down by the NHS at 35... and I have no kids either... absolute crap!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

garfie said:


> NISE - Seems like calposcopies are quite common and I am daft to worry :rofl:
> 
> So if you don't mind me asking in your ticker it says 10 days to screening (what does that mean?) I am trying to learn all the terms but I'm quite new here and it can be a bit daunting it's like a whole new language :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

It's the initial screening assessment to see if we are suitable to possibly adopt.


----------



## Nise

padbrat said:


> Garfie, is your calposcopy laser? I have had one too due to pre cancerous cells... I had it quite bad and lots so I had a general anesthetic.
> 
> It is not too bad... you may be a little sore and bleed a little, but compared to a m/c it is an absolute breeze.... please don't worry.
> 
> Despite my genetic problems I was still turned down by the NHS at 35... and I have no kids either... absolute crap!!

That's outrageous, how could they turn you down at 35!!!! I would have been fuming, as I suspect you were. I'm so sorry to hear this. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

PADBRAT - I'm not sure whether it is laser or what they are actually doing I was told I will get a letter in the post with the details.

The NHS is rubbish really so what is your next stage do you have to go private? - I feel for you hun I really do.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Miss_C

I couldn't read the pages fast enough my eyes were whizzing and whizzing for the updates from Rebs - so with the time diff etc I guess little blasts are on board now and starting to make themselves comfy - dig deep little one/s - dig deep!


----------



## Reb S

Thanks to you all, you lovely, special people who've been sharing this journey with me for such a long time. Two embies boarded Mummy this afternoon at 4pm, Prune and Raisin, my little beans. Prune is a grade 2BC blast (my last was 4BA 4 is better than 2) and the other, Raisin, is still a morula but with potential. They gave me a lovely picture and the doctor was fantastic - really realistic, but encouraging and kind. Test is next Thursday. I am fine, happy, ready to take whatever comes (although we really don't want twins!) 
Padbrat - the NHS is crappy, but if you can scrape the money together I'd go private any day. My cycle at the Lister has been flawless, whatever the outcome and compared to the formulaic approach of Kings, light years ahead. It's a lot of money, but there you go.
I've forgotten who's having a colposcopy! It did make me giggle when someone got muddled up with colonoscopy and started talking about their OH having a colposcopy! Ouch! I had one, it was less painful than a smear and in doing a biopsy he took the pre-cancerous cells away too. Good luck x
Thanks for being there today, you lot x


----------



## Spoomie

Prune and Raisin, GO GO GO! ANd Reb you DO want twins, you just don't know it yet :haha: After my last mc I dreamed that I would get twins as my reward for all the pain. You deserve your reward and I am crossing everything that you get it xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Go team prune and raisin 


So question
I did a opk it was pos but I went to grab my phone to snap a pic and got side tracked when I got back it was neg
Is that a false pos?

And I'm peeved at doh I'm fertile and he turns me down darn twit & I was horney - men ugh ( he didn't want to be tired for hockey tonight - he finally rejoined he promised if I got back into running). Hopefully he has energy left after


----------



## CTS1123

I am scheuled to have a consultation on 5/3. I completed my health history and blood work and my FSH level is 9. Acccording to the nurse all my levels are good, no thyroid issues. The next thing is to make sure the surgery can be done. I eat, sleep and dream about baby stuff, I am anxious and nervous all at the time.:wacko::winkwink: Has anyone had a reversal and if so what has been the outcome??


----------



## Desperado167

Prune and raisin :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:love it ,praying so hard for you that this is it for you gorgeous lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

pdmcd17 said:


> Go team prune and raisin
> 
> 
> So question
> I did a opk it was pos but I went to grab my phone to snap a pic and got side tracked when I got back it was neg
> Is that a false pos?
> 
> And I'm peeved at doh I'm fertile and he turns me down darn twit & I was horney - men ugh ( he didn't want to be tired for hockey tonight - he finally rejoined he promised if I got back into running). Hopefully he has energy left after

God I hate it wen men do that :growlmad:I hope he had energy later for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

REB - It was me about the colposcopy - I didn't think men had them either but hey you learn something new everyday!

How are you feeling I hope you are taking it easy and little PRUNE & RAISIN are settling in for their 9 month holidays - Twins would be fun don't you think and I'm sure you would cope after waiting this long.:happydance:

CTS - I've never had a reversal - but hoping it all works out for you.:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

:holly::yipee::holly::yipee::holly::yipee: Cheering on Prune and Raisin. Come on little beanies, you can do it. :hugs:

CTS - Welcome. I'm sorry I know nothing about tube reversal but will be willing yours to be a success. :flower:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: for mixup between colposcopy and colonscopy! Oucheee. :hugs:

Have a good day everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Thanks girls! 
CTS - I don't remember anyone on our thread having had a tubal reversal - here's hoping you're all set for the surgery soon. 
Prune and Raisin say hi to y'all! I am feeling very serene. There are no frosties to freeze, P and R are the last blast (get it?!? blast= blastocyst hee hee!) If they don't make it, they will have been the best loved microscopic cell sets on the face of the planet x


----------



## Jax41

Come on Prune and Raisin!!!! :yipee::yipee: Reb do you have to POAS at all at some time?

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

:hi: PRUNE
:hi: RAISIN

Lots of :dust::dust::dust:

I also want to know REB do you have to POAS any time soon? What's the next stage? Take it easy :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

I think it was me who mixed up the colonscopy and colposcopy !!!!

I must go back and re read the post....I never heard of a colposcopy so I guess my brain read it as colonscopy. 
obviously if colposcopy to do with smear....my OH did n't have it 

REb, glad prune and rasin are trasnferred back, hope all goes well.

finishing work now and heading away in the morning....to the hotel in Donegal and the lashing rain which is forecast!


----------



## Reb S

Dunno about POAS - will do test on Thursday week, although may give in before. By Thursday the trigger shot will be well gone so there will be no doubt as to the result. I've always tried not to test early and seeing as this is my last one ever, I'll try not to give in!
Hahahahha - Pippi that's SO funny! I can just imagine your bloke saying 'er, I've got some funny cells round my cervix, Doctor!' Have a lovely time Donegal. x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Reb, fingers crossed. Offering my spiritual support as well.

Positive thoughts for all to reach a calm place, whether that is a baby, adoption, or acceptance.


----------



## Reb S

Thanks, Cianfdskfjsdflksjdfjrafar - how's it going with lovely new baby?! Got any new pictures lately? x


----------



## LLbean

Rebs may they stick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_C

colposcopy is simply where they have a close look using a super telescope thing, can be a little uncomfy but it's just like having a longer taking pap smear. The biopsy which she said shouldn't hurt but I may "feel" it hurt like a mother%$#@!!! You can watch the colposcopy on a telly if you want to - I chose not to!!

Rebs sending heaps of digging in vibes!!


----------



## Reb S

LL that's a nice-looking chart... x


----------



## Desperado167

Reb how are u feeling today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> Dunno about POAS - will do test on Thursday week, although may give in before. By Thursday the trigger shot will be well gone so there will be no doubt as to the result. I've always tried not to test early and seeing as this is my last one ever, I'll try not to give in!
> Hahahahha - Pippi that's SO funny! I can just imagine your bloke saying 'er, I've got some funny cells round my cervix, Doctor!' Have a lovely time Donegal. x

A whole week to go!!!! :coffee: Stick beanies, STICK!!!!


----------



## Reb S

Desperado167 said:


> Reb how are u feeling today ?:hugs::hugs:

Aw Despie, a bit despondent actually! Got a bad feeling, but I'm getting out the big guns of PMA and shooting down any negative thoughts I have! COME ON PRUNIE!! AND RAISIN!!! x

Jax - yes, a LONG week, although the old witch could show up if it's negative, I guess. NEVER!!!!

How's everyone else doing? x
PS you guys are amazing x


----------



## Jax41

Reb, I'm not big on PMA anymore sorry :flower: but I've been manifesting with Dmom so that's what I'm going to do for you :thumbup: 

C'mon nice thoughts now, prune and raisin having a chat together about how lovely, warm, dark and cosy it is in there and how they're going to love getting to know eachother!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Just_married

Reb maybe your bad feeling could be that you know both will implant and you'll have double trouble! Twice the smelly nappies, twice the teething? Aw but an instant family and twice the hugs! 

Unrelated to ivf, when you do become a mum sometime in the future, do you know what names you like? X


----------



## Nise

Miss_C said:


> colposcopy is simply where they have a close look using a super telescope thing, can be a little uncomfy but it's just like having a longer taking pap smear. The biopsy which she said shouldn't hurt but I may "feel" it hurt like a mother%$#@!!! You can watch the colposcopy on a telly if you want to - I chose not to!!
> 
> Rebs sending heaps of digging in vibes!!

That's right, I did take a look but not for long - there's something about it being your body they're poking around in that puts you off. I must say though from the little bit I did see - we are amazingly colourful in side! :haha:



Reb S said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Reb how are u feeling today ?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Aw Despie, a bit despondent actually! Got a bad feeling, but I'm getting out the big guns of PMA and shooting down any negative thoughts I have! COME ON PRUNIE!! AND RAISIN!!! x
> 
> Jax - yes, a LONG week, although the old witch could show up if it's negative, I guess. NEVER!!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? x
> PS you guys are amazing xClick to expand...

No negative thoughts allowed Mrs, we need good vibrations here! Otherwise I'm gonna have to send out old granny Jo... :jo: :hugs:

AFM - I've only been off work for 2 weeks and despite having a lot to do with my own projects I'm beginning to feel a bit restless. My next job doesn't start till the 21st May so no money until a week after then which is annoying, cos I could be finishing off the renovations. If the adoption thing goes ahead and SS want to see our place they are gonna have to have a good sense of imagination as the 2nd bedroom is currently housing our old bathroom (New one is in but can't be plumbed until we change the boiler) and also houses our old tiny kitchen plus it has no ceiling coz we had a new roof put on but as we are going to knock the wall down between the two old rooms it seemed silly putting a new ceiling in that might then get damaged. This room was going to be an office/spare room so we weren't really in a rush and just doing things as and when we could afford to. Why can't life just be simple every now and again or at least stop throwing curve balls at completely the wrong time. :brat:


----------



## garfie

MISS C - I think I would have to look and then would have nightmares about it :rofl:

NISE - The condition of your house will only go some way to what Social Services put in a report. I am sure you will be fine you have enough love for this child to go round the world a million times over (otherwise like me you wouldn't be on these forums getting advice, helping people etc). Relax there are a lot of children out there that need good homes to live in and I am sure yours will be one of them. :flower: I like to believe life only throws us the curve balls we can catch.

JUST - That made me laugh I couldn't imagine double anything but yes REB you probably are come on PRUNE & RAISIN!

JAX - What is manifesting with DMom mean?:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Reb how are u feeling today ?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Aw Despie, a bit despondent actually! Got a bad feeling, but I'm getting out the big guns of PMA and shooting down any negative thoughts I have! COME ON PRUNIE!! AND RAISIN!!! x
> 
> Jax - yes, a LONG week, although the old witch could show up if it's negative, I guess. NEVER!!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? x
> PS you guys are amazing xClick to expand...

No negative feelings :growlmad:This is gonna be it for you babes ,,two would be wonderful but one is amazing ,am praying hard for your wee family ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Reb S said:


> LL that's a nice-looking chart... x

Not so much today hehehe temp drop


----------



## padbrat

Hey Reb... hope R & P are digging in!

I was actually recommended to go to the Lister by my Consultant, but in the end we went private somewhere else for ED, due to my genetic crap DNA! LOL 

Hey everyone else!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: walk the fine fine line between PMA and guarding your heart, but err on the side of daring to dream. Chin up sweetie and I have it all crossed for you (11dpo so nothing to lose by crossing EVERYTHING!) xxx

Elizabeth, sorry to see that, what a bugger after nice rise yesterday. Know the feeling :-( :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well still no AF so I guess it can still go either way LOL


----------



## garfie

LLbean said:


> well still no AF so I guess it can still go either way LOL

Fingers crossed hun and you get a BIG FAT:bfp:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Reb S

LLbean said:


> well still no AF so I guess it can still go either way LOL

Here's huge hoping xxx


Prune and Raisin say hi to everyone and thanks for all the good wishes :thumbup::flower::happydance:xx


----------



## LLbean

prunes and raisins are very sticky ;-)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Reb S

It's true!! hahahaha I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Spoomie

Ha ha Elizabeth, good point, and Reb, why are you up so late, you should be resting and sleeping! xxx


----------



## samiam

Reb--What is a PUPO date? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> prunes and raisins are very sticky ;-)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

SAM!!!! SPOOMIE!!! Hi guys xxx
Sam - PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise; the d-day is the day I can test. How're you doing?!? Lots of news please it's so lovely to hear from you.
Spoomie - i had to play an opera last night so I was home late then had to wind down - the embies are already used to my crazy life style! xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> SAM!!!! SPOOMIE!!! Hi guys xxx
> Sam - PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise; the d-day is the day I can test. How're you doing?!? Lots of news please it's so lovely to hear from you.
> Spoomie - i had to play an opera last night so I was home late then had to wind down - the embies are already used to my crazy life style! xxx

Reb Ok, forgiven. PUPO, what a horrid, clinical term. I smiled to myself last night imagining you heavily pregnant trying to reach your cello past your big double bump :haha: :haha: :haha:

Sam, hi there friend :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## garfie

REB - Thinking of you and little PRUNE & RAISIN :flower:

LLBEAN - Any news today? 

Good Luck to all the other ladies :hugs:

AFM - Monitor on PEAK today so O should be just around the corner :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LLbean

no news on my end

HI SAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Garfie! :sex::bunny::sex::bunny:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nise

Good point LLbean - I had a little box of raisins in my handbag once and they all fell out - what a sticky mess! Ended up having to throw it away. 

Hope you're feeling good Reb.

:hi: Spoomie.

:hugs: to all


----------



## samiam

Hi everyone! 

Reb: I like this PUPO then. Go Prune and Raisin!

Spoomie: Hi to you too! Hope you got my email. :)

Eli: Hi!!


AFM: Nothing all that new to report. Still split with OH, though he has invited me to San Diego for a "work" weekend next weekend. I'm trying to decide whether or not to go. While I cannot see us getting back together, the possibility of having fun and it coinciding with the middle of the month O-time is tempting. I just don't want to go and get my hopes up with him and get hurt again. Any thoughts?


----------



## LLbean

Sam, would you want a child with him knowing you won't be together? And forever be tied with him?


----------



## Reb S

Blimey, Sam that's a bit of a head f..k. It could set you back a bit emotionally - from a distance it sounds like a great idea and also the world is so full of irony that a BFP from a well-timed fling with an ex would be about right, but LL has a good point. Make sure if you do it, that you can stand the rollercoaster xxx
I'm sorry you're still split - where're you living now?
x


----------



## samiam

Reb & LL:  Gah. You're right. I don't think I could stand being tied to him forever, since I'm still in Arizona and he's in Scotland. Sucks, though. Doesn't it? It did sound like a good idea from a distance. 

I'm living in Arizona now, Reb. Teaching and not meeting any decent men. :( Might be time to accept the inevitable, I think.

But I have a good feeling for you, Reb!!


----------



## Just_married

I'm at DH gig, bored outta my tiny mind!

Sam, where's your man in Scotland? I might know him, there are only 5 million of us here lol!

LL any news from you yet?

Afm this is not symptom spotting, it's far too early, but this is the first cycle I've had on soy where I've had sore boobies! Agh, jumping out of my skin when someone brushes past me. I'm guessing soy is getting my body into a better hormonal cycle as I've heard clomid gets your body back into a better balance when took over a few months too, am I right? Does anyone know? Xx


----------



## garfie

JAX - :rofl: Don't you have to have a hubby first? :cry: my hubby was on nights, then called into work and now back on nights :dohh: so I'm hoping tomorrow won't be to late as I got my PEAK today. 

SAM/SPOOMIE - :hi: I'm Garfie and quite new on here, I am learning all sorts :blush:

REB - How are you feeling today?:flower:

JUST - I don't know anything about soy just want to send you lots of :dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LLbean

Sam I am sure you can get many "volunteers" to help you out ;)
If you want to do it you can even go to a sperm bank, seriously! That way no attachments are there


----------



## Reb S

samiam said:


> AFM: [/COLOR]Nothing all that new to report. Still split with OH, though he has invited me to San Diego for a "work" weekend next weekend. I'm trying to decide whether or not to go. While I cannot see us getting back together, the possibility of having fun and it coinciding with the middle of the month O-time is tempting. I just don't want to go and get my hopes up with him and get hurt again. Any thoughts?

Okay, I'm being seriously dumb - what inevitable? Sperm bank?! Or batting for the other side?! Or becoming a nun?!? Enlighten me, it must be the hormones..!
I'm doing okay, thanks to you all for asking, but I have to say feeling not at all pregnant...xxx


----------



## samiam

Oh Reb--The inevitable is that I won't be a mum. I mean, I'm no Spring chicken and given the MCs and the lack of a "donor," well, I'd say that the odds are not so good. As for your feeling preg, well, it's WAY too early. But you must be. Certainly. 

Garfie: Hi! Welcome!

LL: Sigh. Maybe. There are volunteers, surely, but they are not good candidates. :(


----------



## Reb S

Oh, blonde moment, sorry. I have them sometimes even though I'm a very faded blonde nowadays. It's NOT inevitable - friend of mine just had a sperm donor baby - gorgeous, beautiful baby, happy mum....you can pick the healthiest youngest, handsomest donor around and increase your chances as well...she's the same age as us. xxxx


----------



## samiam

Reb--So Thursday is the big day?? I will get my bottle of champers ready!!! :happydance:


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Sam

Lovely to hear from you on here again. I did get your email, thanks. Tricky one with OH. I CAN SEE HOW IT WOULD BE TEMPTING..... but he has been a bit of a bugger to you and not exactly proven himself worthy. There must be some eligible men in Arizona. It sounds like a pretty big place! The name sounds so...expansive! I think you need to look harder!!! Dashing off for a mean hill session now but will check back later, you could always come with me for a run? 

Hi Nise, hi Garfie, hi LL and.....

Reb, way too early, think happy thoughts about Prune and Raisin xxx


----------



## samiam

Spoomie: It is a LARGE state, but mostly full of sand! How was the hill run? I'm about to head off for intervals.


----------



## Spoomie

samiam said:


> Spoomie: It is a LARGE state, but mostly full of sand! How was the hill run? I'm about to head off for intervals.

Sam, it was invigorating and my gluteus feel wonderfully sore now :haha: Ran 20 min warm up followed by 8 x 80 second hills with jog down recovery and 20 min warm down. It was just what I needed because........

I woke up late this am and my temp had risen, so I felt, what the heck, took a test and misinterpreted the result as a + for the oh-so-inevitable -. Silly me. I have been experimenting with progesterone cream last month and this month and knew that the high temp was only down to that as I have zero other symptoms. So, I needed to test anyway to see whether to stop applying the cream or to carry on. Well, the test showed two lines: control window a vertical and test window a horizontal. Now I'm pretty dam sure that it used to be one line for negative and two lines for positive on these things?!? Not anymore with bloody Sainsburys! Just a horizontal in the test window means negative and a horizontal AND a vertical making up a clever (NOT) + sign means positive. I woke up DH to show him and I swear to God, my first words to him were, "I don't think I can do my hill session today." You have to laugh, or else you'd dam well cry. I so wouldn't know what to do if the result was ever + these days, but that's not a problem I'm likely to have to face........:nope:

Hope your interval session was good xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Sam how long are you in az and where are you? We msy be visiting again this nov we could meet at starbucks. Doh sil lives in Phoenix as is his company USA head office 


I oove all the running chatter we went for a 5 k. Run along the lake, nothing like running along the water for tranquility. I have my first race in 2 weeks( well in 2 yrs), finally seeing my pace improve and hills are getting easier. I start hill training tues:( 

im officially in the tww and trying hard to not symptom spot.


----------



## Reb S

:hugs::hugs:Spoomie
Pmcd - fingers crossed for you x
All this talk of running has made me feel decidedly flabby around the edges. If it's a negative for me on Thursday I may join the gym! x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, don't be fooled, I'm still flabby round the edges, just a skinnier version of flabby as I have now lost half of the stone I gained during the 'year off' I awarded myself in order to suffer from depression! x


----------



## Bambine

Reb. I am crossing my fingers for you!!! I am still out on a limb -no period, intense nausea , quantitive neg last Friday as you know .. to freaked out to try a poas . Consider it still over though. I am really hoping it goes well on Thursday for you - are you taking a quant. Blood test too? 
Xxxlilly


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Spoomie: It is a LARGE state, but mostly full of sand! How was the hill run? I'm about to head off for intervals.
> 
> Sam, it was invigorating and my gluteus feel wonderfully sore now :haha: Ran 20 min warm up followed by 8 x 80 second hills with jog down recovery and 20 min warm down. It was just what I needed because........
> 
> I woke up late this am and my temp had risen, so I felt, what the heck, took a test and misinterpreted the result as a + for the oh-so-inevitable -.
> Hope your interval session was good xxxClick to expand...

GAHHHHH!! That is horrible. Stupid tests. But I bet you are glad that you did your hill repeats. I know that it always makes my head feel better. The intervals were HARD. It's already record heat here and I'm not ready for it yet. I don't train hard past April, usually, as it's too hot. My training season is normally fall and winter for spring races. But I think I'm going to run a summer racing series in the mountains this summer. The elevation will kill me, but it will be cooler, at least. 



pdmcd17 said:


> Sam how long are you in az and where are you? We msy be visiting again this nov we could meet at starbucks. Doh sil lives in Phoenix as is his company USA head office
> 
> 
> I oove all the running chatter we went for a 5 k. Run along the lake, nothing like running along the water for tranquility. I have my first race in 2 weeks( well in 2 yrs), finally seeing my pace improve and hills are getting easier. I start hill training tues:(
> 
> im officially in the tww and trying hard to not symptom spot.

PD: That would be great fun! I am in AZ for at least the next school year. I've given myself one more year to make the career work here. So I would love to meet up. I live in Sedona, which is a must-see place, if you haven't seen it yet. 

What's your up-coming race?

Hi to everyone else! :flower:


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Sam. I recall you talking about the heat there on previous occasions, I don't know how you do it, I am definitely an Autumn to Spring runner, Summer is a case of enduring the heat and counting the days down to Autumn. Quite funny in our household as my DH is from Durban, SA and loves the heat, so he complains like a demon about having to run in the cold in Britain and I complain like a demon about having to run in the heat! :haha:

PS Have you decided what to do about OH's 'offer'.....?


----------



## Reb S

Bambine said:


> Reb. I am crossing my fingers for you!!! I am still out on a limb -no period, intense nausea , quantitive neg last Friday as you know .. to freaked out to try a poas . Consider it still over though. I am really hoping it goes well on Thursday for you - are you taking a quant. Blood test too?
> Xxxlilly

Hi Bambine, sorry you are still feeling rubbish. I won't be doing a blood test - I POAS and then see. Maybe if I need confirmation of one or t'other i will go get one. Keep those fingers crossed. But I will be okay either way. x


----------



## Miss_C

Rebs I am on tenter hooks here keeping it all and I mean ALL crossed for you here!!

Spoomie erm please hurry up and wake up and update your chart it looks so pretty despite the test :dohh:


----------



## pdmcd17

sam i loved Sedona it was so gorgeous (excpet the twisty curvey mountain road into town from flagstaff)

we did lots of trail hiking when in sedona, we were there last nov- the joke is we left great indian summer (warm weather in canada) to get snow in arizone flagstaff area) we had to hit target to get winter stuff. It did warm up later that week.

my first race is may 6, it is a fun local race (ironically my first 5 k 3yrs ago).
Do you or spomie have any comming up i believe the phnx zoo run is soon


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie, I'm with Miss C on your chart!!! OMG I don't pray but if I did it would be for you and me to get our BFP's this week together....xxxx
Off to Dorset, probably no internet so back in time for POAS THursday x


----------



## garfie

SPOOMIE - Wow look at those temps - what does today say?:happydance:

REB - How are you feeling today?:flower:

BAMBINE - Sorry you're feeling rubbish :flower:

To all the ladies I'm not one for running more of a couch potato :haha: 

AFM - I'm in the dreaded 2WW, although I don't hold out much hope this month as I had a short surge and hubby was MIA :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Spoomie

Thank you ladies, I'm touched. Temp fell slightly today, but I woke up about 40 mins earlier than yesterday so not terribly reliable - I am long past setting my alarm at stupid o clock to wake up to take my temp! Who knows?! It is definitely curious that it has stayed so high when I stopped taking the progesterone on Friday, particularly as my chart often seemed to drop off from 9/10dpo (hence I decided to use progesterone cream in the first place), though I will not test again for another couple of days. No longer taking any herbs, supplements, acupuncture, reflexology, CBFM, OPKs etc etc - and my chart looks like a dream chart (for now), just shows doesn't it?! Chill out - there's a lesson I should've learnt 17 months ago, then I may not be in this position today???

Reb, I hardly dare think of it, what a dream week that would be, crack open the raspberry tea! xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh Spoomie [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sorry it took so long. Had to find out where OH had stashed the camera cord.

As Reb requested:

Spoiler
https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/me%20for%20posting/DSCF1183.jpg Easter https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/me%20for%20posting/DSCF1186.jpg A week or so ago.


----------



## LLbean

OMG how cute are those little ones!!!! So sweet! LOVE it!


----------



## Desperado167

Beautiful kids :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Evening Ladies, not been on for a few days - off celebrating OH 40th birthday.

Reb, have everything crossed for you and hope that it a big fat positive on Thursday :)

Spoomie, hope it s good news for you as well, I am now in the same mindset as you, taking nothing and if meant to be it will be.


----------



## Spoomie

booth19 said:


> Spoomie, hope it s good news for you as well, I am now in the same mindset as you, taking nothing and if meant to be it will be.

Thanks so much booth, in truth I know it is not good news, just a healthier luteal phase, which is good in itself because it helps me to feel balanced and as though I am not fighting my body anymore. I feel somewhat liberated to be free of all the supplements and hope you do too, though do genuinely feel that I have scuppered my own chances since last mc by not being able to let go of the pain and just let things be. I have been so full of angst about the loss for so long, predominantly because I fell over 2 days before I lost the baby and have always felt that I was somehow to blame, I think. I had a very strong feeling at the time that in saying goodbye to my baby, I was saying goodbye to our last chance for a sibling for our DS. At the time he would've been two when our baby was born, a perfect age to benefit from a sibling, but now he is only a couple of months away from being four and it feels like the moment has passed us by. I recall reading posts from people on the forum in those early months and wondering how they could possibly contemplate giving up, I was sure I would fight and fight until the reward was mine. However, it wears you down and reality creeps up on you month by month so I am trying to appreciate the wonderful life I have instead of mourning the little lives I have lost.

Sorry to go on and to be so maudlin! Quick, someone post something jolly and upbeat to combat my philosophising and introspection!!! 

I really am very thankful that you are all wishing good news to come my way, thank you so much xxx


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie I think 4/5 years difference is better. My sister and I are almost 5 years apart and her kids, all 3 of them are the same way. I would not give up just for that. Just saying.


----------



## Spoomie

Bless you Elizabeth, no, that's not the reason, just trying to be realistic. After 17 months of almost wall to wall good timing of BD and every supplement, gadget and therapy known to woman (excluding Clomid and IVF) I have failed to fall pregnant. Just seems like, painful as it is, it is time to accept that I am beaten!


----------



## LLbean

Heck I tried 2 IVF cycles and here I am... Still trying lol. I still believe I can. I'm going to be 42 in a month! Sigh... Well I can dream right? Heheheh


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies :D I'm now Mrs Mistyy :wedding::happydance: Back from honey-moon on Sunday, it was luuuurvley in Italy. Rained a fair bit in Sorentto, but when the sun came out it was glorious. (didnt notice the weather much anyway :winkwink::winkwink:) Pretty sure i ov'd while staying in Rome - so currently on the 2ww. But i'm not holding my breath. Getting quite fed up with the whole ttc thing to be honest now. Its just a smack in the face every month i could do without. Its getting me down that i have to renew my years subscription to FF in a few days. Humph. Any way .....

Wedding day was wonderful - thank you all for your words of wisdom before and on the day. I was literaly shaking with fear all morning. i only relaxed once it was time for photos and champers! Plus the sun shone all day - so we were so lucky there. Photos will be posted asap. 

The girls were fabulous - they dressed me, kept me sane and packed me into the Rolls outside the house on the morning (before then taking off their heels and rushing back up to the house bare foot because we had forgotten a) the tip for the chauffer, b) one of the posies, c) the rings (middle daughter was ring barer) and d) to lock the house!) It took my eldest 15 minutes to lace me into my dress, bless her, and she did a perfect job. She was calm and organised (she's 19) All 3 looked stunning in their bridesmaids dresses - i was so proud of them. DH was caught in traffic getting back up here from London and was nearly late! But he was there looking very handsom at the alter for me. I was so glad to walk to his side and have him take my hands, as i was missing him and was nerous as hell. The rest of the world disapeared as we said our vows though, and the rest of the day was magical. I DID take a moment every now and again to take it all in, as you suggested *Justmarried*, and DH did too :happydance: Happy sigh.

its taken me ages to read through all the pages i missed here and catch up on you girlies!

Reb - OMG so excited for you! It all sounds so positive, everything, *everything* crossed for you here.

Spoomie - i just wanted to say i know how youre feeling. You've done everything right and put in so much effort over the months - and yet are still waiting to be rewarded. Hugs hugs hugs. And some more hugs. Could this be your month though?

Off now to do a few more wash loads, and go food shopping. The down side of holls is the pile of laundry and the lack of food in the house when you get home. 

:dishes: :laundry: :iron: :hangwashing:

Waves to newbies - waves to everyone - and :dust::dust: to us all.


----------



## Desperado167

Awk mrs misty your day sounds perfect ,cant wait to see the pics ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: a honeymoon baby would be fab :) xxxxxx


----------



## Just_married

Aaw Mrs Misty, I have happy tears reading your post! Could relate to it all. Congratulations again xxx


----------



## Just_married

Spoomie said:


> Bless you Elizabeth, no, that's not the reason, just trying to be realistic. After 17 months of almost wall to wall good timing of BD and every supplement, gadget and therapy known to woman (excluding Clomid and IVF) I have failed to fall pregnant. Just seems like, painful as it is, it is time to accept that I am beaten!

Hey chicken, I want to give you some encouragement as your spirit is flagging here. Don't give up!

2 stories: my friend who is a medical consultant tried for 5 yrs, perfect timing & supplements etc just like you. She tripped & twisted her ankle, had to take a few weeks off work and fell pregnant (?). She is due this week (aged 40).

Best ever story: my grandmother had 11 children from early twenties to 47yrs of age. She never used any contraceptives and between each child there was an average of 2 -3 yrs. She certainly wasn't infertile, she didn't breastfeed (so can't blame that) yet she didn't fall pregnant right away with any of them. From my calculations she tried for 1.5-2 yrs between some of them. Yet if this happens to any of us we worry worry worry....sometimes our bodies are mysteries, it seems they decide when and the only thing we can do is keep up BDing.

Keep tour chin up! X


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw mrs mistyy that sounds lovely. Looking forward to the pics too :cloud9:

Spoomie :hugs: did you :test: ? Xxx


----------



## garfie

MRS MISTY - The whole day sounds just magical - the way a wedding should be and as for the Honeymoon well...................:winkwink:

JUST MARRIED - Aw your stories are an inspiration to us all - it is hard and it is so much easier to just give up.:flower:

BOOTH - Did you go anywhere nice for hubbys 40th? 

LLBEAN - My children are 22 months appart and were very hard work (especially with the eldest having autism) but wow lots of fun they still argue like cat and dog now :haha:

SPOOMIE - Have you tested yet or are you waiting? There is no blame in a m/c hun you need to forgive yourself - I often question if the reason I had one was because I was moving out and living in a caravan, lifting heavy furniture etc (before I knew) not being able to rest (who can when you are moving out) even down to not having a D&C (I couldn't leave my autistic son) so like you I also wonder if my chance has gone:hugs: Each month though I start of very optimistic that this is the month - at least you have a healthier luteal phase :winkwink: 

REB - Only a few more days to go - Love to PRUNE & RSAISIN 
:happydance:

:hi: To all the other ladies.

AFM - FF put my ovulation date back by a day - so doubt it's my month :cry: - ah well you never know!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Spoomie

Ladies, I am so so grateful for you. You are amazingly supportive and I wish that I had you as my real friends instead of virtual friends. tested again (despite my assertion that I would not!) and still no happy news to report :-( This is not my month, so just a waiting game. But you make it bearable xxx


----------



## garfie

SPOOMIE - Are you temps still up hun? they looked good last time I checked. Maybe the :baby: implanted late? [-o&lt; Why do you think you are out? Until the :witch: shows her ugly fat face you are still IN :hugs: Does your temp normally drop before AF or stay up?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Garfie......Like you, I also start off each month with optimism......! The reason I think I'm out is because I just don't feel it, no real symptoms, just a bit of imagined queasiness, not even enough to call it nausea. My temps are so so weird this month as they never stay up this long. The reason I started to use progesterone cream (last month and this month) was because my temps often seemed to drop from 9 or 10dpo until af arrived at 12/13dpo so I figured this may be a problem and GP actually did a day 21 blood test this month that I have an appointment to discuss next week. I last used the cream on Friday, so four days ago, and no sign of temp dropping yet. I just think that there would be SOME hint of a line on a test by now :-( Anyway, just been out for a run, so maybe that'll clear the cobwebs out of my ancient uterus and get things moving!! :haha: xxx

Mrs Misty, what a lovely report of your day. Glad you had a fab honeymoon too. I have to tell you that I decided not to renew my FFF membership and switched to the 'no bells and whistles' freebie service, and it's actually better that way. I was an obsessive chart over layer and that facility is no longer available to me, I always wanted to stick two fingers up to FFF when she told me my BD was on 'Good' and not 'High' and was mildly niggled by the points she gave me if I entered a whole load of symptoms in 2WW. In truth, I know enough about temping and my cycle by now (God help me, I've analysed the bloody thing long and hard enough!) to save my £££s and put them toward something nice. What with that saving and all the money I'm saving by not buying supplements, therapies and CBFM sticks these days and I think I might take us all on a girlie holiday :haha: :haha:

Butterfly, I caved in and tested again yesterday afternoon, snow white as the driven snow.......!

Just_married, thank your for your tales of hope. I know that at (just!) 44 it is not impossible and I love those stories from 'the olden days' but I can't help think that back then women had had so many children, their bodies had a better idea of what to do than mine does! (Out of four pregnancies I've only managed to produce one gorgeous baby so I think I am a bit of an SEN student when it comes to bearing children!!!) However, I also believe that their 'ignorance is bliss' state was a great help too. I mean, do you think your Gran had a BBT thermometer or ordered her CBFM sticks from Amazon??!!! Actually she probably had little time to pee, let alone consider whether to poas to see if she was ovulating with 11 children to take care of!!! :haha:

Reb.......big hugs for Prune and Raisin, dig, dig , DIG and divide little ones. Maybe my little pink line is waiting to show its face on Thursday, in unison with yours :hugs:


----------



## garfie

SPOOMIE - That sounds just like me - my temps start dropping 9DPO until the :witch: arrives - that's why I have insisted on a blood test at 7DPO (hopefully that will be the right time for me).

You know what they say though sometimes no symptoms is a symptom! How many DPO are you? It could just be the prog cream keeping your temps up? (but I've heard women that use the cream at least get sore boobies etc :blush:) Maybe there is someone else on this thread who knows more.

Did the Doc prescribe the cream for you? Hope you get the results you want next week hun. 

Another runner on this thread - gosh you're all so fit - I'm more of your couch potato :haha: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Spoomie

garfie said:


> SPOOMIE - That sounds just like me - my temps start dropping 9DPO until the :witch: arrives - that's why I have insisted on a blood test at 7DPO (hopefully that will be the right time for me).
> 
> You know what they say though sometimes no symptoms is a symptom! How many DPO are you? It could just be the prog cream keeping your temps up? (but I've heard women that use the cream at least get sore boobies etc :blush:) Maybe there is someone else on this thread who knows more.
> 
> Did the Doc prescribe the cream for you? Hope you get the results you want next week hun.
> 
> Another runner on this thread - gosh you're all so fit - I'm more of your couch potato :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I don't usually notice symptoms to signal the arrival of af, though I did have a spell of having sore boobs a few months back, which I put down to the preparation the herbalist was giving me. Ordinarily, nothing - I must be so out of touch with my body! Progesterone cream was something I self prescribed with the help of Dr Google :haha: I had read that if you have a true progesterone deficiency then the cream is not sufficient to correct it, only the suppositories on prescription can help. Still, I figured that it therefore wouldn't be strong enough to do any harm if I DON'T have a LPD and it may just nudge me in the right direction if I DO have a LPD! In the run up to my Day 21 blood test I didn't use the cream from ovulation to day 21 and then started applying it after I'd had the blood taken. The cream is marketed at menopausal women and I figured that, at my age, it wouldn't hurt anyway as a pick-me-up! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Spoomie I have to admit that i am confused at your chart and neg test. I like to be a realist and also believe that if I don't get a line by 13dpo then the chances of getting one are really very slim after that. However, not so slim that they are impossible (we all have to have some hope). But with elevated temperatures like yours it is surprising... maybe like you say the progesterone cream is doing something...but then you haven't taken it for 4 days. Well I will hope for that slim chance to come through for you anyway :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Reb, everything crossed here for P&R :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM I agree with regard to a new cycle. Was quite depressed just before AF arrived but feel much better now and ready to give it another shot this month in the confidence it will work :haha::haha:


----------



## Just_married

Spoomie, my gran def didn't poas lol. She was a very busy and at times quite poor. She had the older generation diet where she ate things like bread and dripping, certainly no fruit (she told a story about the time she locked herself in the bathroom to eat a banana as there wasn't enough to share it with everyone, and she felt guilty for it!). Def no supplements, just kept very busy from the moment she was married living in a room & kitchen, washing everything by hand, walking everywhere & helping her family. 
I shared her story because if we take our waiting to get pregnant as a sign of infertility we worry, but comparing our wait to the gap in pregnancies in women who have many children it's comforting because it shows taking a while to get pregnant doesn't mean it can't and won't happen


----------



## garfie

SPOOMIE - I thought the prog cream leaves the system quite quickly and like BUTTERFLY says four days and with elevated temps hmmmmm?

When did you have your blood test and why do you have to go the Docs - the secretary gives me my results over the phone and I consult Dr Google :haha:

Are you using FMU when you :test:? If the :witch: ain't here your not OUT.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Spoomie

Just_married, you are quite right, we do obsess about it, and when I look back at my Nan's life (similar diet and hard work etc) she had 3 children, with 5 years between each of them! I hadn't even thought of that until you brought it up. No real contraception around then either!

Thanks Butterfly and Garfie too. I also thought the effect of the progesterone cream wore off pretty quickly. I guess I could just get the results over the phone, hadn't thought of that - doh! At 13dpo I used FMU, yesterday (15dpo) it was mid-afternoon so will make plan B to test on Thursday am if temps remain elevated. Maybe the fat lady is just suffering from laryngitis and is taking a while to clear her throat!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

misty wow im so happy for you sounds divine. 
(now makes me want my ring and wedding sooner - yes we have ring shopped but hes in lawyer limbo with his dang ex my patience is wearing thing but i love him, so ill wait)

spoomie fxd crossed for you

just married lovely tales. I know my grandma had twins at 43 almost 44.

i know im still optimistic it will happen, for me and all of us. I finally feel normal with my cycles and will continue ttc till dec 12 or march 13. But some months it is so hard and i just get so down. But the support on here is amazing. I dont know what i would do with out you all.


----------



## Nise

Awe, Misty you're big day sounds like it went perfectly and I'm so happy to hear you had a lovely time. Lol for shopping and washing all waiting for your return - somethings just never change! Looking forward to pics. :hugs:

Spoomie, I have no words of wisdom I'm afraid. I am completely baffled by your lack of bfp. long LP and beautifully high temps still. Maybe it's worth a try with a fmu digi. I do hope you'll be put out of your misery soon and I hope it's with a lovely digi 'pregnant' or 2 beautiful lines. :hugs:

Reb - Still willing on Prune and Raisin, how you feeling? :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, some lovely stories of your grandmothers from the old days which I can completely relate to. They all make perfect sense and perhaps we are all just trying to hard! Nothing else we can do though so onwards and upwards huh.

AFM - well the old bag showed up yesterday so CD2 for me. I'm just focusing on Friday now - we've hired a car to drive up to Newcastle (saving my poor little puma a few more miles on the clock). we'll go up on Thursday night and stay with sil then return home after the meetings on Friday. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Spoomie said:


> Thanks Sam. I recall you talking about the heat there on previous occasions, I don't know how you do it, I am definitely an Autumn to Spring runner, Summer is a case of enduring the heat and counting the days down to Autumn. Quite funny in our household as my DH is from Durban, SA and loves the heat, so he complains like a demon about having to run in the cold in Britain and I complain like a demon about having to run in the heat! :haha:
> 
> PS Have you decided what to do about OH's 'offer'.....?

Spoomie:  I cancelled the ticket he bought for me to go next weekend. He started mumbling about how he was so slammed at work and how he might not be a "good host." I mean, fer fuck's sake. So I cancelled the ticket and now I have a free ticket to use when I want to go somewhere. :haha: OOOH. That chart of yours. . . .



pdmcd17 said:


> sam i loved Sedona it was so gorgeous (excpet the twisty curvey mountain road into town from flagstaff)
> 
> we did lots of trail hiking when in sedona, we were there last nov- the joke is we left great indian summer (warm weather in canada) to get snow in arizone flagstaff area) we had to hit target to get winter stuff. It did warm up later that week.
> 
> my first race is may 6, it is a fun local race (ironically my first 5 k 3yrs ago).
> Do you or spomie have any comming up i believe the phnx zoo run is soon

PD: Yeah, Sedona is gorgeous! We did have a weird winter. I don't do any summer races except for the racing series in Flagstaff. It's just too flipping hot. So the first race is May 19th. The series is mostly 5 and 10Ks, but then I'm not that competitive, so, just finishing them at 7000 feet will be enough for me. 



Nise said:


> AFM - well the old bag showed up yesterday so CD2 for me. I'm just focusing on Friday now - we've hired a car to drive up to Newcastle (saving my poor little puma a few more miles on the clock). we'll go up on Thursday night and stay with sil then return home after the meetings on Friday. :hugs:

Nise: Sorry about the stupid hag. :hugs:

AFM: Here's hoping that TH brings two BFPs, one each for Reb and Spoomie!!


----------



## Spoomie

Looks like my mystery super long luteal phase is about to come to an end with today's temp drop. In my heart I knew it was nothing to get excited about, but you can't help dreaming, can you? Lovely looking chart to add to my library though! Ladies, your positivity and good wishes have been amazing. xxx


----------



## booth19

Garfie, went to Liverpool for OH birthday, had a lovely weekend , I had given him a surprise birthday party the week before and actually managed to keep it that way.

Spoomie, sorry about the drop had really thought it may just have been late implantation, sure our bodies do it to us on purpose.:hugs:

REb - sending lots of baby dust for tomorrrow and really hope you get that PFP:baby:

Nise, hope all goes well Friday :thumbup:

AFM, nothing to report here, been so busy organising OH birthday think I may have missed OV!!! Will have to wait and see as have done some celebrating this month:winkwink: so you never know.


----------



## Desperado167

Spoomie :hugs::hugs::hugs:Big temp drop for me too and I am totally gutted :nope:When will I ever learn ................:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies


----------



## garfie

SPOOMIE - :hugs: hun but your not out yet, still remain hopeful the temp dip is nowhere near your cover line.:winkwink:

DESPERADO - Sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs: We will never learn because we want it so much it hurts :nope:

NISE - Are you going out in Newcastle and treating yourself to a :wine: I like Newcastle but have trouble with their accents :haha:

BOOTH - Liverpool is a lovely place did you go to many places? - I bet he also loved his surprise party :thumbup:

AFM - 4DPO nothing new to report just the usual twinges and cramps (prob my endo) :dohh:

Hi to all you other ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Spoomie - sorry to hear about your temp drop lovelie. There is of course still hope untill AF actually shows up. Such a rollercoaster of emotions each month. Funny isnt it how it feels when you just 'know' AF is going to show and yet everyone else is still all positive for you. I HATE the end of the 2ww. The first 7 or 8 DPO's are ok - my hormones are usually alright and my mood is usually pretty bouyant - almost blase! Then once i get to about day 10 DPO and untill AF shows up i get more and more distressed and obsessed untill i start to think i should pack the ttc in altogether. Then its AF, day 1, new cycle, big sigh, thoughts of: "see?! i knew AF was coming!", dust your self off and away we go again .......

I have alot of good looking charts. Some times i'm glad of it. Other times i hate the hope it fills me with when my temp bloody _soar_s around DPO11, and stays high till the bitter end. I get sore bobs, funny twinges and (imagined?) nausea every darn month - so dont feel you're not in touch with your body just becasue you find the 'symptoms' difficult to read. Its very tricky indeed. A good friend of mine fell preg while using FF, and her preg chart looked the least promising of them all! Big dips in temp all through luteal phase ... so dont give up hope yet :hugs: And if AF does show, dont beat yourself up :hugs:

Just married - aww you old softie! :hugs: Thank you. Reading with interest about the grandma stories. My mothers parents were both 1 of 13 respectively, all around 2 years apart, no contraception. My thoughts are that the mothers in those days (and that certainly that social class back then) were almost certainly breast feeding (their own and sometimes the neighbours children in the case of my nan) for a good 2 years and that would account for the good timming in pregnancy. I know breast feeding isnt to be relied apon as a contraception but its natures way.

Desperado - sorry to hear about your temp drop :hugs: 

Sam - i think cancelling sounds like the right thing to do. Hugs for you too. So impressed with all this fitness! Well done you :D

Waves to everyone. 

The support here is bloody brilliant i'd like to say! Theres advice for us when we feel the need to try a new supplement or gadget, humour for when we feel like we're the only ones on the planet doing this/feeling that, and plain old priceless love, suport and a big hug for when its all too much. Who said it'd be nice if we were all 'real' friends? Was it Spoomie? Well - we are all real - its just that its a different kind of friendship. I've found it invaluable. 

:hugs: gallore.


----------



## Bambine

Reb- I am thinking of you!! Best best best of luck tomorrow. 
I have no idea what to do next. This was the 3rd failed ivf after the first successful one. My dd is now 3 and I am 42....I feel like having a rest but there is no time for that. Really at loss-suggestions? Lilly


----------



## beetle

Hello Ladies! Long time no speak! Sorry for the comms silence but I've moved house and its been chaotic, plus being a puppy mummy is rather distracting! All great things to take my mind completely off TTC and miscarriages etc. Think Im in the 2WW and think we may have BD'd at the right time but didn't do any CBFM or temping so no idea and its so nice for a change. Will all change again next month especially as I turned 42 on Easter day - arrgh.
Now then....
REB! - I've just finished reading all your exciting posts about the IVF - keeping fingers and toes crossed for great news tomorrow! So exciting and good for you girl for doing it. We have put our Lister plans on hold whilst we sort out new docs etc - lister recommended lots of blood tests and my last doctor wouldn't do them. ideally we want to avoid paying through the roof for them.
SPOOMIE: Big hugs to you hon. Hope the temp drop isn't the beginning of AF but if it is, at least that's a whopping fantastic luteal phase you have there. 
MISTY: Congratulations on becoming a Mrs! So excited for you! Your wedding sounded amazing.
Miss C: How are you feeling? 
Glowie: CONGRATULATIONS - Jacob looks gorgeous - your story is such an inspiration ....
Butterfly: How are you doing hon?
Heavenly: Have you decided which way you are going with the adoption? Good for you for doing all the research!

Will be checking in tomorrow Reb to find out how Prune and Raisin are doing! Big hugs to you all! xxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,

Not been on here for almost a week and there is so much catching up to do. 
welcome back Misty and congrats....glad you enjoyed your big day and honeymoon.

Spoomie, had a quick look at your chart...not a big temp dip so I would n't be giving up all hope yet.

Reb, will check back here tomorrow and fingers crossed.

Garfie: my cycle buddie this month, FF has n't detected any ovulation for me this month so not sure how many DPO I am. My temps are n't much higher than what they were before ovulation but I got +OPK and hopefully our BD timing was ok.
I don't check CM much or ever really check cervix position...which maybe I should do if I get confusing charts like this month.

we had a great time away celebrating OH's 40th, we were supposed to go to Donegal but changed plans at the last minute as the hotel restaurant was closed the evening of hubbies birthday. they were ok with cancelling and some friends suggested another hotel that was really nice. weather was beautiful and had some lovely walks on the beach..I even got a slight tan on my face.


----------



## Just_married

Misty, you ate probably right that many mums breastfed on old days and this can delay ov so I agree, but my wee gran used a glass double teated bottle which was boiled in a big pot to sterilise it & I've heard many stories and know she herself didn't, so I think in her case, and many others, our bodies decide when they are having a baby and we don't get a say in it lol x


----------



## garfie

PIPPI - Welcome back, glad you had a good time and a tan bonus :happydance: Shame about not knowing for def your O date (I'm 4DPO so we could always test together Monday) Cycle and Testing Buddies? :winkwink: Your Positive OPK date is the same as mine.

BEETLE - Hi I'm Garfie :hi: - a puppy mummy how cute - I'm a mummy to two dogs a cat and a gran to a hamster :rofl:

REB: Lots and lots of :hug: for tomorrow - come on PRUNE & RAISIN xx

BAMBINE - Don't know anything about IVF - how many tries can you have? :hug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Lol to the big double teated bottle! I love hearing about how child rearing was done in the old days. I agree that there probably was a natural rythum going on there that is quite beyond all the POAS and She Oak you could shake a stick at. It was a different world back then ay? I read an old article recently (posted on Mumsnet) about how it used to be recomended to leave baby out in the garden in its pram for at least 3 hours a day _whatever the temp_ out there! Holy cow! Horendous. On the subject of bygone times if any of you fancy a laugh, google "Lysol douche ads". Read them! OMG :rofl: (Lysol was a strong household disinfectant by the way) Way off topic really but worth a look.

Beetle - Hello again. You sound rushed off your feet hun! I'm thinking the relaxed attitude to ttc is really healthy. Any more pics of Foxy?

Bambine - :hug: Does your IVF clinic have any sugestions about what to do next? Do they offer any councelling at all to help you decide your next steps?

Pippi - great to hear you had a good time away with DH. Well done getting a tan!

Garfie - i'm 5DPO today so i'm with you too this month :thumbup:

Spoomie - i was thinking about what you said about just having FF on its basic free level. You're prob'ly dead right about it being better for eliminating the frantic chart overlaying. I do that too! :roll: 

I'm going to try to post a couple of wedding pics in a minute. Lol. This may or may not turn out well!


----------



## Nise

:hi: Beetle, Gosh you have been busy and there was us thinking you'd taken puppy for a walk and disappeared into the sunset! Am now having high hopes for you - relax and forget about it and it'll happen - that's what they say! :hugs:

Well, I'm a bit pissed off today to say the least. This morning I received a text message from the Social worker wanting to confirm our meeting on Fri, in the message she said that Little girls grandma had told her we never got her letter!!! I rang her and told her we did get the letter and I was confused as to why L would say that. Anyway that aside the SW then said it wouldn't be possible to meet the little girl as she herself had only just met her and it was clear that the little girl does not understand why she is with a foster carer in the beginning. SW said she has a lot of work to do with her before we could meet.

OH was really cross and wanted to cancel going, he is having to loose work which he was just about Ok with on the proviso we were meeting the little girl - but now he doesn't see the point (he's since come round a bit). I'm disappointed but really want to know what's going on and cross coz it's costing over £100 to go and say hello to a bloody SW. Had I known this was going to happen I would have insisted the SW come to us and they foot the bloody bill. Why oh why does everything always have to be so hard. :brat:


----------



## Just_married

Mistyy said:


> I read an old article recently (posted on Mumsnet) about how it used to be recomended to leave baby out in the garden in its pram for at least 3 hours a day _whatever the temp_ out there! Holy Cow

That's SOO weird, I was actually talking to dh about that yesterday! We were talking about silver cross carriages and how they were used to lug everything except babies haha, and how there was a practice to harden babies against the cold by putting them outside every day. My mum even did this for my now 36 yr old brother, she wrapped him up for a sleep & put him out in the garden right outside the kitchen window so she could hear if he woke up! A mother I used to childmind for also did this in 1993, until she came out into the garden to find a neighbours child who had severe learning difficulties standing holding the baby! So I don't think I'd ever do it, too precious to risk, but I would def make sure I got out as often as I could in the fresh air for both our sakes lol x


----------



## Nise

Reb - I didn't want to tag this on to my miserable post! I'm still thinking of you and your precious cargo and just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow. Come on fertility fairies, work your magic. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

:flower:
Hello all! Been in the land of no wifi. Thanks for all your hopes and thoughts for tomorrow. F.....g nervous. xxx
Spoomie - wow, long cycle, fingers crossed;
Mrs Mistyy - CONGRATS!!!
Nise- what a bummer, I can't believe the hoops they put you through, starting right away.
Booth - glad puppy-mum is working out! Aren't they gorgeous?!?
Sam - good decision xxx
Bambine - I hope you're doing okay. Lots of hugs.

I'm sure I've forgotten nearly everyone, but I'm a wee bit distracted....
xxx


----------



## Spoomie

To all my REAL Friends 

Thank you again today for riding this tide with me, Booth, Despie, Butterfly, Garfie, Mistyy, Beetle, Pippi and Reb, your comments make me feel so nurtured and loved. Still no sign of af, though I'm anticipating my temp will fall through the floor tomorrow am and then at least I'll know for sure. I checked back through my cycle list this morning and my luteal phase goes something like this: 13, 12, 14, 12, 12, 13, 13, 12, 14 etc etc since mc so heaven alone only knows where bloody 17dpo comes from with two negatives along the way?! Some sick joke my perimenopausal body is playing on me, no doubt......!!!

Sam, GOOD CALL! Girl power and all that :thumbup: I hope you feel empowered by your decision. He is history, now on to bigger and better things 

Nise, what an absolute bugger. This whole area still astounds me, despite all the outraged reports in the press about how the process should not take so long, the hoops are staggering and disheartening. At the very least I pray that Friday's meeting gives you some confidence to go forward :hugs: 

Dearest Reb, Prune and Raisin, I hope you are all doing well and I look forward to you all making your blossoming relationship public tomorrow :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Goodnight ladies xxx


----------



## LLbean

Spoomie I hope AF stays away and sends a BFP in its place :D

Reb...FXd and lots of :dust: have you done a home test yet? I could not hold off and wait hehehe


----------



## pdmcd17

Spoomie and reb big big fx'd for you both tomorrow
I know we're all cheering for you

Tmi today when I went to the bathroom I noticed a spot of blood none since
I'm about 7-10 dpo af is due next tues 
I don't want to think too much into it but I'm praying I'm not gonna spot for the next 6 days till the evil af comes


----------



## LLbean

pdmcd17 said:


> Spoomie and reb big big fx'd for you both tomorrow
> I know we're all cheering for you
> 
> Tmi today when I went to the bathroom I noticed a spot of blood none since
> I'm about 7-10 dpo af is due next tues
> I don't want to think too much into it but I'm praying I'm not gonna spot for the next 6 days till the evil af comes

Implantation?


----------



## Miss_C

bloody hate that we are all in such different time zones, it is 10am on Thursday here - prune and raisin day and I have butterflies - seriously I do have butterflies - Rebs honey I have everything crossed for you hoping for some positive news.


----------



## LLbean

Oh yes, let's go prune and raisin!!! Hope we hear soon!


----------



## Just_married

Reb! Prayin! X


----------



## pdmcd17

Wow 10am thurs it's 840 pm wed here

Implantation maybe itd be nice but I don't want to get my hopes up

Reb... Go team prune and raisin :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Reb - fingers, toes and eyes crossed here! Sending good vibes petal.

Pdmcd - oooh! Good sign there :thumbup:

Justmarried - God imagine finding someone standing outside with your baby like that :shock: I remember this thing i read also showed a contraption for those who have no garden, living in flats perhaps. It was like a wire cage which you put out like a window box with your baby in it, <mind boggles>


----------



## Mistyy

Nise - why on earth couldnt they have let you know earlier than that - Before your hubby organised time off work ect.? That they didnt think the little girl was ready i mean. I am full of sympathy for you - struggling against red tape and easily avoidable mix-ups is infuriating and mentaly exhausting. Will you still go tomorrow then? It seems an enormous amout of money and effort just to meet the SW, as you say.

:hug:

Things _will_ work out i'm sure. It would just be nice if the powers that be wouldnt make the process harder than it has to be.


----------



## Reb S

Dear friends,
Thank you so so much for all your wishes and prayers and hopes - I'm afraid Prune and Raisin didn't make it - clean white BFN this morning. 
I'm sad but at peace - I knew our chances were less than 15% when we started and I also knew we had to go through the process before I could dare to think of giving up. For us, IVF was only ever the way for unexplained reasons and now we've tried it twice and our ages are so against us, it is the end of the road for us. This thread has been more than a lifeline to me and you friends all have held all my hopes and joys and sorrows for over a year now. I have been so happy each time someone has got their BFP, rejoiced in every picture of every baby and cried for each little bean lost. I am crying for mine now, but I know we tried everything we could and as I said, I am at peace.
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Dear friends,
> Thank you so so much for all your wishes and prayers and hopes - I'm afraid Prune and Raisin didn't make it - clean white BFN this morning.
> I'm sad but at peace - I knew our chances were less than 15% when we started and I also knew we had to go through the process before I could dare to think of giving up. For us, IVF was only ever the way for unexplained reasons and now we've tried it twice and our ages are so against us, it is the end of the road for us. This thread has been more than a lifeline to me and you friends all have held all my hopes and joys and sorrows for over a year now. I have been so happy each time someone has got their BFP, rejoiced in every picture of every baby and cried for each little bean lost. I am crying for mine now, but I know we tried everything we could and as I said, I am at peace.
> xxx

Bless u sweetie for being so brave ,my heart is broke for you ,I wish I could give u a massive tight hug but please know that I am thinking of you loads ,love u sweetie ,I am glad u are at peace ,love and prayers ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Miss_C

oh crap now I can't stop crying you are so brave and my heart truly is breaking for you. Is it absolute could there be a later test etc? I know nothing of how all that works could they take a little longer to dig in?


----------



## Desperado167

Spoomie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

My dear dear friend

We are all crying with you for Prune and Raisin. Will reply to your message later but I am sending you so much love and support this morning to uphold you and Steve through the day.

C xxxxxxxx


----------



## booth19

Oh Reb,I am truly gutted for you, first thing I did was log on to hope for good news. Take your time to get through it and don't rush intoo any decisions. After my 3rd Mc I said that was it after all the pain and heartache but here I am again TTC. Sending big hugs xxxx


----------



## Just_married

^ what miss C said too, is today the soonest or latest? 

I'm assuming it's latest for you to have such an acceptance. Good that you have peace about it. Are you still going to ntnp? Xxx


----------



## garfie

REB - So so so sorry hun - but like someone else said don't make any rush decisions give yourself time to really think about it, are there still options available to you - sorry I don't understand what you are going through but my thoughts are with you :hug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Am also :cry: for you here Reb. Am so sorry :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beetle

Truly gutted for you Reb - you are so brave - and have been such a tower of support and strength for all of us and it's so unfair that it hasn't worked for you - low odds or not. give yourself lots of time - no need to make firm decisions now. Biggest hugs to you and Steve xx


----------



## Nise

Dearest Reb, I am so very gutted to read your news this morning - you deserved so much more and it breaks my heart each time anyone on this entire site goes through a failed IVF or MC because their are so many great ladies in here and they are the ones that should be bringing the next generation into the world, but sadly Nature doesn't vet it's mothers first. I have nothing but admiration for you and wish you continued strength through this sad time and beyond. :hugs:


----------



## Bambine

Dearest reb. I am so very sorry it did not work. I would crack out the nearest glass of wine and good company to lean on this evening. I have now spent a week letting the bfn settle in, it will as you well know take time and time alone. My warmest thoughts to you and hope to hear from you on my email if you want , [email protected]. Warm regards, Lillyxx


----------



## LLbean

Reb, I have no words :cry: I was truly hoping this would be it for you :nope: All I can hope for now is that you are pleasantly surprised when you least expect it.

:hugs::flower:


----------



## Jax41

Reb :hugs: I don't know what to say so sending you love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear the sad news Reb. give yourself time to come to terms with prune and raisin not making it before making any future decisions.
I


----------



## pdmcd17

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Reb you are in my prayers. Im so sorry for you both.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Reb.

I've thought of you during the day and have logged on now to check up on you and cant believe it 
:hug:
My love and hugs for you. I'm glad you seem at peace sweetie. Gutted for you - really :(


----------



## Reb S

Blimey you guys! I was so impressed with myself that I only cried 15 times today and now look what you've made me go and do! 
You really are an amazing bunch - WE are an amazing bunch. Look at us, bonking away against the odds, against our ancient bodies and geriatric eggs and all being so wonderful to each other. 
We all deserve to be Mums! 
Well, to those who asked - AF faithfully rolled up this afternoon, which strangely made me feel better - no more doubt, no more heparin, asprin, progesterone suppositories, folic acid, steroids and supplements. In fact, a hot bath and :wine::wine::wine: My body is a temple no more.
oooh, quite pissed :thumbup::thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all and huge thanks xxx


----------



## garfie

REB - Enjoy your bath and :wine::wine::wine: hun you are in all our thoughts.
Even a little old newbie like me :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Spoomie

My dear Reb

I raised a glass to us tonight  And I had a coffee this afternoon in protest too (This is my idea of a protest??? Gosh I was so much more militant than this when I was 18!). I'm sure Steve is taking care of you xxx


----------



## Reb S

Dearest Spoomie - Steve has just gone up the high street again to get some blue cheese, goats cheese and crackers, after having had to introduce me to the corkscrew I didn't know we owned! Feeling shit and fantastic at the same time.
PS - didn't tell you guys about my 4am dream, which was the most vibrant, bleeding pink BFP you've ever seen on a POAS - woke up thinking it was true, ******* brain. x


----------



## Butterfly67

:wine: xxx


----------



## samiam

Reb S said:


> Dear friends,
> Thank you so so much for all your wishes and prayers and hopes - I'm afraid Prune and Raisin didn't make it - clean white BFN this morning.
> I'm sad but at peace - I knew our chances were less than 15% when we started and I also knew we had to go through the process before I could dare to think of giving up. For us, IVF was only ever the way for unexplained reasons and now we've tried it twice and our ages are so against us, it is the end of the road for us. This thread has been more than a lifeline to me and you friends all have held all my hopes and joys and sorrows for over a year now. I have been so happy each time someone has got their BFP, rejoiced in every picture of every baby and cried for each little bean lost. I am crying for mine now, but I know we tried everything we could and as I said, I am at peace.
> xxx

OHHH REB!!! :cry: I was so certain that I'd get on here this morning to see all of the happy congratulations. I am so sad for you. I am glad that you are at peace, but I wish I could take you out for tequila shots and a big hug. :hugs::wine:


----------



## Glowstar

Reb, truly gutted for you :cry::cry: you are a very brave lady :hugs:


----------



## booth19

Reb - hope you are feeling ok, I am off out tonight and will raise a very large glass of wine :drunk: to you and P & R in defiance of no matter how much we look after oursleves sometimes ints not enough!!.

Ladies, come on lets get some positive vibes out for us all and lets hope we have some good news on here shortly, even if its not me it gives me pleasure in knowing it is still possible :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Hello girls!!! We have had the weirdest weekend. We've eaten all the worst, most delicious things ever; we've drunk a bottle of wine between us each night; we've met the celebrant for our wedding; I've cried buckets and crashed the car. (Nothing to do with the wine, I hasten to add!)
How's everyone else?! 
Nise - I've been thinking of you - did you go to meet SW? And if yes, how did it go?
Glowie - how is your little one?
Miss C - so happy to see things going well for you - you're the one carrying the torch (not the flaming snatch, i hope!) for all of us nowadays x
PS thanks again to you all for your lovely messages. x


----------



## Nise

Hey Reb, sounds like you've had a pretty wild weekend which I think was exactly what you needed - I suspect you could have done without the car crash and I hope no-one was hurt. 

Yes we did go to the meeting, got back yesterday. According to the SW it went really well. I did however ask her before we even started what exactly the deal was and explained to her that we were interested in adopting. She said it's for 'Special Guardianship' - not ideal at all! This is one step down from adoption, we get parental rights in terms of education, general up bringing decisions etc, but their is ongoing contact between the child and the birth parents who are not exactly relinquished of their 'parental duties' if that makes sense! Basically it leaves the door wide open for the little girl to be taken from us should the parents decide they want her back at some point and I guess can prove themselves cleaned up. The level of this contact will be set by the court, she wasn't able to say whether it would be weekly, monthly or yearly. 

This SW is relatively new to the case, she's very nice but she told us that it has been dragging on and the court have given her till the end of May to get things sorted. She also said the court wanted to know why we had only just come forward - we told her that we wanted to last year when we first learnt about the little girl and we had expressed interest via the closer members of family, who had clearly not put us forward back then because they had been told there was an order put on the child stating she wasn't to leave NC - SW told us this wasn't the case! Nobody seems to know how the wires got crossed.

SW also apologised again for us not being able to see LG, but we said we understood her reasoning - she also stopped contact this week with the birth mother. She said the little girl was being sent all kinds of mixed messages by those around her. She told us LG is extremely independent and has basically bought herself up. 

I really don't know what to do, it's all very messy - at the moment the ball is rolling but I don't like it's direction. We don't yet have a date for the next SW meeting, we should get a letter but it will be quite soon and she would be coming to us this time and it will be a lot more in depth.

I've been doing a bit of digging on the internet trying to understand the birth parents - most of the stuff I've found was on the EDL website and not pleasant. The mother is my OH's niece and from what I gathered from the rest of the family who have all disowned her due to drugs etc, she has now split up from the birth father who is about to be released from prison but she has taken up with someone even worse! I then established that the little girl has a facebook page. She has 1 friend (her mother) and there was one message posted last Wed that read "Hey baby girl, mammy and daddy love you very much. See you soon" - That's not the kind of message a mother leaves for a child she is willfully neglecting is it??? I'm finding all this quite emotional and almost wishing I didn't know anything about it.


----------



## pdmcd17

reb sounds like you had an interesting weekend (the accident excluded). How are you doing today?

Nise wow i want to just hug the lg -how old is she? She sounds like she needs alot of loving and a stable home. You two may be exactly what she needs. I cant believe her mom could do that to her dtr. 

hope everyone else is well - we do need some good news soon hopefully a string of bfps


----------



## maryanne67

Hi girls ,it is with buckets of sadness that i tell you , Baby Joshua was born sleeping march 25th weighing 9lb 11oz, i havent been on before because was just too heartbroken to type it out , im still in shock and mostly sleeping my days away, i would however like to try again it is the only thing keeping me sane , my hubby is up for it altho very scared , however i have never been in this situation before i have breastfed all my other children and never had to do the milk coming in and not breastfeeding , i havent had period return yet , its been 5 weeks since, so im in limbo at the moment aswell , do any of you know how long it mite take , im so sorry to bring this to the thread but sure you may have been wondering , good luck every1 x


----------



## Reb S

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Oh my gosh, Maryanne, I don't know what to say. I'm so, so sorry and huge hugs and kisses to you and your family. xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

MARYANNE - I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Spoomie

Dear dear Maryanne, this is too horrific to grasp. Poor darling Joshua. You are much in my thoughts and I pray that your immense pain will ease. Your bravery in wanting to try again is admirable, but something I'm sure many of us understand; after my last loss all I wanted to do was feel a baby filling the huge hole left where my baby should've been. Take your comfort from your DH and let him support you and look after you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## booth19

Maryanne , sending :hugs: , I truly can'y begin to understand what you are going through but urge to you try to keep positive. My best friend had a smiliar thing happen to her, she went in to be induced to find out her daughter had died and was her first child. She took time out but her period retunred after 8 weeks but like everything we all know everyone is different. Take time to grieve as we all know the rollercoaster TTC is expecially for us older ladies xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no Maryanne. I had been thinking about you too. Like the ladies said I can't begin to imagine how heartbreaking this is for you, I think it is truly everyone's worst nightmare and I have tears for you :cry: I can totally imagine that it is difficult for you to do anything but sleep. I can only send my thoughts and prayers to you and your husband and admire you for trying again, and hope in that case that your cycle gets back to normal as soon as possible. Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Maryanne love. My thoughts and prayers for you and your OH. I'm so so sorry to hear about Joshua.

Be good to yourself and as others have said let you and your OH be strong for each other when you need to - and at times when you need to sleep/cry/rant/be normal - do it freely too. 

I absolutely understand the need to try again soon. Its natural and there's nothing wrong with that it all. Again - so sorry.


----------



## Mistyy

Reb - what a weekend! Bless you both! Hope everyone is ok after the crash!? Been thinking of you over the weekend (not least, i have to admit, as the idea of going down the IVF route for us too has been floating around in my mind recently) and been hoping you and OH were coping as well as you could. Hows things now?

Big :hug: as always.

Nise - i've read your post twice. I feel for you. The decision to adopt is such a generous and lovely thing. I hate to hear this is all so rocky and unsure for you so early on into things. There's been so many little misunderstandings already. Grrrr! for you :hugs:

I can see why you must feel a bit :huh: about the mothers message on facebook. On the surface it would seem to be a normal happy message to a normal happy child in a normal happy relationship, yes. But remember you know for sure that this isnt quite the case by any stretch. It may just be the mum attempting to keep the superficial stuff looking good. 

As for your feeling towards the 'special gaurdianship' arrangement - i can undrstand why you are balking at this a little. It's not what you had in mind at the outset so its natural that you should have to think carefully about weather or not this is for you. Dont feel bad about that - this adoption is such a massive thing in your life. Only you and your OH can decide if ithis sharing arrangement is right for you or not. It must be hard when you can feel the ball rolling, as such, and you're not quite happy. Stay strong. 

((Hugs)) for you.

Waves to all - hope you're all keeping dry! Sooooo rainey here. 

P.S: any tips about adding photos to posts? :shy: Some of my wedding photos are on my windows photos gallery and i've tried a few times to get them to upload as atatchments to a post but it just wont have it! It just says 'uploading' in the baby and bump uploading bit but never gets anywhere :wacko::wacko::wacko: Sorry - it's probably me being very dim and untechnologicly with it. Wouldnt be the first time and certainly wont be the last :haha:

x


----------



## Nise

Thanks for your lovely message Misty, I'm thinking a little more rationally now! I guess what I need to do is get to the bottom of why the order is for special guardianship and not full on adoption and if there is currently or going to be a concerted effort to reunite the birth parent(s) and child. It's hard to judge when you don't really know the exact circumstances and it was rather a lot to take in from just an hours meeting. :hugs:

Re photos - maybe the files are just a bit to big and you need to adjust the size of the photo before it will upload. Hope this works coz I'm dying to see the pics!


----------



## Nise

Maryanne, my heart goes right out to you, what you've been through must surely be one of the hardest things a mother and indeed a father have to bear. Fate does deal out some very cruel cards sometimes :cry: I hope your body heals quickly and I wish you much strength for your heart and head to get through this dark time :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Maryanne ,I am so very sorry for your awful loss ,it's heartbreaking ,my heart goes out to you and I hope you and your oh can find comfort in each other through this really difficult time.:hugs::hugs:My son was born sleeping at seven months and I had af seven weeks later ,love and prayers sweetie ,thinking of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Nise said:


> Hey Reb, sounds like you've had a pretty wild weekend which I think was exactly what you needed - I suspect you could have done without the car crash and I hope no-one was hurt.
> 
> Yes we did go to the meeting, got back yesterday. According to the SW it went really well. I did however ask her before we even started what exactly the deal was and explained to her that we were interested in adopting. She said it's for 'Special Guardianship' - not ideal at all! This is one step down from adoption, we get parental rights in terms of education, general up bringing decisions etc, but their is ongoing contact between the child and the birth parents who are not exactly relinquished of their 'parental duties' if that makes sense! Basically it leaves the door wide open for the little girl to be taken from us should the parents decide they want her back at some point and I guess can prove themselves cleaned up. The level of this contact will be set by the court, she wasn't able to say whether it would be weekly, monthly or yearly.
> 
> This SW is relatively new to the case, she's very nice but she told us that it has been dragging on and the court have given her till the end of May to get things sorted. She also said the court wanted to know why we had only just come forward - we told her that we wanted to last year when we first learnt about the little girl and we had expressed interest via the closer members of family, who had clearly not put us forward back then because they had been told there was an order put on the child stating she wasn't to leave NC - SW told us this wasn't the case! Nobody seems to know how the wires got crossed.
> 
> SW also apologised again for us not being able to see LG, but we said we understood her reasoning - she also stopped contact this week with the birth mother. She said the little girl was being sent all kinds of mixed messages by those around her. She told us LG is extremely independent and has basically bought herself up.
> 
> I really don't know what to do, it's all very messy - at the moment the ball is rolling but I don't like it's direction. We don't yet have a date for the next SW meeting, we should get a letter but it will be quite soon and she would be coming to us this time and it will be a lot more in depth.
> 
> I've been doing a bit of digging on the internet trying to understand the birth parents - most of the stuff I've found was on the EDL website and not pleasant. The mother is my OH's niece and from what I gathered from the rest of the family who have all disowned her due to drugs etc, she has now split up from the birth father who is about to be released from prison but she has taken up with someone even worse! I then established that the little girl has a facebook page. She has 1 friend (her mother) and there was one message posted last Wed that read "Hey baby girl, mammy and daddy love you very much. See you soon" - That's not the kind of message a mother leaves for a child she is willfully neglecting is it??? I'm finding all this quite emotional and almost wishing I didn't know anything about it.


Nise, I too have been thinking about your post and didn't reply straight away because I had nothing of value to say, I'm afraid. I still don't think I have anything revelatory to say, but thought I'd voice my thoughts as a way of offering camaraderie. My heart goes out to you, and to the little girl and I can't decide, from your point of view, whose needs should come first. Her unfortunate situation at such a young age is truly awful, and very difficult for all of us to hear about when we all want so much to have a baby and to bring it up showered with love and wrapped in the security of a stable family. However, you are obviously vulnerable in that you have endured the rigours of ttc and mc and further ttc, which is a very difficult journey and you desperately want to be parents. My initial response would be to say that anything you can do to improve her sorry lot has to help, but in truth, the responsibility to do that is not yours, the situation has to be of benefit to you and OH as well as to the little girl; the proposition put to you by the social worker is, at best, wholly unsatisfactory for you and OH. It provides you with absolutely no security that she will remain your daughter, and the fear and uncertainty that she could, at any time, be returned to the madness from which she has come, would be awful for you. Imagine the feelings of loss if the worst DID happen and she was taken from you. I find myself wondering what would happen if you said you were prepared to walk away, would the 'offer on the table' improve I wonder??? That probably sounds callous and I don't want it to, but if I was in your shoes I couldn't help but feel the I was being asked to babysit while the Mum got her house in order, rather than being offered the opportunity to be her parents which is what you want. Oh dear, I don't think I've said anything to help, sorry, I just wanted you to know that I had thought about you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Miss_C

maryanne67 said:


> Hi girls ,it is with buckets of sadness that i tell you , Baby Joshua was born sleeping march 25th weighing 9lb 11oz, i havent been on before because was just too heartbroken to type it out , im still in shock and mostly sleeping my days away, i would however like to try again it is the only thing keeping me sane , my hubby is up for it altho very scared , however i have never been in this situation before i have breastfed all my other children and never had to do the milk coming in and not breastfeeding , i havent had period return yet , its been 5 weeks since, so im in limbo at the moment aswell , do any of you know how long it mite take , im so sorry to bring this to the thread but sure you may have been wondering , good luck every1 x

OMG darling I am so so so so very sorry - I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling and my heart is just breaking for you and your family. This is just such devastating news. I have been stalking for updates cos you were not far behind Glowie. Hugs and kisses and everything else that can translate through here.

Advice (not from me but from my friend that lost little Lucy at birth)

1) before even thinking about ttc allow yourself to grieve Joshua now over and above all else. If you hop straight back on ttc and don't take the time it will hit you down the track and possibly at the worst time, not that there is a good time but now is when it matters most.

2) The docs can give you meds for the physical aspects ie to dry up the milk quickly etc if it hasn't already done so.

3) The average time is 6-8 weeks after the initial post birth (lochia) bleeding stops. At which point I know quite a few people have gone on the pill for a couple of months to regulate and to take the ttc pressure off and just take time out. May be worth considering.

Again massive hugs and love your way and please if it isn't too much to ask can I ask why Joshua was sleeping or is it unexplained - it may sound really selfish but this is now one of my biggest fears with Ziggy - every day scares me.


----------



## LLbean

Maryanne... I have read your post a few times already and I have no words. I try to come up with something good to say but wow...so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

Reb S said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Oh my gosh, Maryanne, I don't know what to say. I'm so, so sorry and huge hugs and kisses to you and your family. xxxxxx

thanks reb this says it all xxx,,so sorry the ivf didnt work :hugs:



garfie said:


> MARYANNE - I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks garfie xxx



Spoomie said:


> Dear dear Maryanne, this is too horrific to grasp. Poor darling Joshua. You are much in my thoughts and I pray that your immense pain will ease. Your bravery in wanting to try again is admirable, but something I'm sure many of us understand; after my last loss all I wanted to do was feel a baby filling the huge hole left where my baby should've been. Take your comfort from your DH and let him support you and look after you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

thanks spoomie , each week that passes eases a little , thats exactly how i feel and my oh has been brilliant i only hope that he gets as much support from me as he gives me xxx



booth19 said:


> Maryanne , sending :hugs: , I truly can'y begin to understand what you are going through but urge to you try to keep positive. My best friend had a smiliar thing happen to her, she went in to be induced to find out her daughter had died and was her first child. She took time out but her period retunred after 8 weeks but like everything we all know everyone is different. Take time to grieve as we all know the rollercoaster TTC is expecially for us older ladies xxxx

thanks booth, i am grieving in my own way and believe it best to let the tears fall to release the grief but i hate to see any1 else upset this then sends me into cheer them up mode i think its my personality that i am always cheerful and have a positive attitude but yes i am taking the time to grieve xxx



Butterfly67 said:


> Oh no Maryanne. I had been thinking about you too. Like the ladies said I can't begin to imagine how heartbreaking this is for you, I think it is truly everyone's worst nightmare and I have tears for you :cry: I can totally imagine that it is difficult for you to do anything but sleep. I can only send my thoughts and prayers to you and your husband and admire you for trying again, and hope in that case that your cycle gets back to normal as soon as possible. Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks butterfly, xxx



Mistyy said:


> Oh Maryanne love. My thoughts and prayers for you and your OH. I'm so so sorry to hear about Joshua.
> 
> Be good to yourself and as others have said let you and your OH be strong for each other when you need to - and at times when you need to sleep/cry/rant/be normal - do it freely too.
> 
> I absolutely understand the need to try again soon. Its natural and there's nothing wrong with that it all. Again - so sorry.

thanks misty, xxx



Nise said:


> Maryanne, my heart goes right out to you, what you've been through must surely be one of the hardest things a mother and indeed a father have to bear. Fate does deal out some very cruel cards sometimes :cry: I hope your body heals quickly and I wish you much strength for your heart and head to get through this dark time :hugs:

thanks nise ,very true xxx



Desperado167 said:


> Maryanne ,I am so very sorry for your awful loss ,it's heartbreaking ,my heart goes out to you and I hope you and your oh can find comfort in each other through this really difficult time.:hugs::hugs:My son was born sleeping at seven months and I had af seven weeks later ,love and prayers sweetie ,thinking of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks desperado, so sorry xxx



Miss_C said:


> maryanne67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls ,it is with buckets of sadness that i tell you , Baby Joshua was born sleeping march 25th weighing 9lb 11oz, i havent been on before because was just too heartbroken to type it out , im still in shock and mostly sleeping my days away, i would however like to try again it is the only thing keeping me sane , my hubby is up for it altho very scared , however i have never been in this situation before i have breastfed all my other children and never had to do the milk coming in and not breastfeeding , i havent had period return yet , its been 5 weeks since, so im in limbo at the moment aswell , do any of you know how long it mite take , im so sorry to bring this to the thread but sure you may have been wondering , good luck every1 x
> 
> OMG darling I am so so so so very sorry - I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling and my heart is just breaking for you and your family. This is just such devastating news. I have been stalking for updates cos you were not far behind Glowie. Hugs and kisses and everything else that can translate through here.
> 
> Advice (not from me but from my friend that lost little Lucy at birth)
> 
> 1) before even thinking about ttc allow yourself to grieve Joshua now over and above all else. If you hop straight back on ttc and don't take the time it will hit you down the track and possibly at the worst time, not that there is a good time but now is when it matters most.
> 
> 2) The docs can give you meds for the physical aspects ie to dry up the milk quickly etc if it hasn't already done so.
> 
> 3) The average time is 6-8 weeks after the initial post birth (lochia) bleeding stops. At which point I know quite a few people have gone on the pill for a couple of months to regulate and to take the ttc pressure off and just take time out. May be worth considering.
> 
> Again massive hugs and love your way and please if it isn't too much to ask can I ask why Joshua was sleeping or is it unexplained - it may sound really selfish but this is now one of my biggest fears with Ziggy - every day scares me.Click to expand...

thanks miss_c xxx, i think the milk has more or less gone ,not sure about contraception as feel time may be against us but am not sure of anything at the moment,,we are waiting for post mortem results nothing shown up as obvious so waiting for toxicology results which can take upto 8 weeks and leaves us in limbo land which is worse not knowing , even then they mite not show anything so mite never know ,so is unexplained at the moment, i have my own thoughts tho that maybe he got stuck , i went into labour at home and by the time ambulance got to me he was born , no sign of life and despite my efforts to revive him and the paramedics once they took over ,he just never responded, my gp says in my explanation it sounds like shoulder dystocia, having read up on this since brings home to me the sadness even more and makes me feel so so guilty and makes the greif unbearable at times but my hubby is here for me and me for him i love him so much, xxx



LLbean said:


> Maryanne... I have read your post a few times already and I have no words. I try to come up with something good to say but wow...so sorry for your loss :hugs:

than llbean, i am finding it hard to find the words to answer every1s posts but am taking comfort from the fact that despite not knowing any of you in real life that there are so many of you out there that care , i know if i had to respond i wouldnt know what to say either but thank u for caring enough to try n say something it means alot from all of you to post your sorrow for me ,all i can say is a big thank u xxxxxxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi all, I'm new to this and so haven't looked into prettying up anything yet on my profile.

A bit about me....

I've been reading this thread since May last year. I feel like I know you all even though you know nothing of me. I've never thought about adding a post until now, hearing Maryanne's news. Maryanne, I'm so so sorry. The reason I ended up reading this thread was because my beloved Archie was born sleeping in March 2011 at 35 weeks. It was the happiest and saddest day of my life, I was so happy to see my baby boy after talking to him and loving him for 8 months, to hold him, but then there's the realisation that he won't be coming home. Its different for everyone but I can totally understand the need for TTC again. Its what led me hear in the midst of my grief for losing Archie (our first, I was 39 when concieved and turned 40 a month after he was born). Maryanne, if there is anything I can help with/talk about then let me know.

It was a tough journey, after losing him, I had to have another baby. My husband worked away in the middle east and so he returned to his job, we had to make some big decisions, time wasn't on our side, I needed him home to try again. After 6 months he resigned and came home. So September, we started trying. There was so much else going on. His adjusting to being back in the UK, new job etc let alone the pressure of TTC. 

After nothing happend for 6 months, we went to a fertility clinic to have a SA and they did an AMH on me. His SA was ok but my AMH was borderline infertile, again more devastation. 2 weeks after that I found out I was pregnant. Oh the joy....we were so happy, on top of the world but nervous of something going wrong and scared. Hospital were brilliant offering me extra scans for reassurance.

On my 9 week reassurance scan found out I had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks, so had to have a D&C. It was the same scan room, the same sonongrapher, brought back alot of the hurt from Archie.

Now, here I am eagerly hoping that we may get the baby we want if we just stay positive, but I've just turned 41, my AMH is crap.... I'm rattling with all the vitamins but we hope with trepidation that we get pregnant again....

Glowstar and Miss C you have given me hope when I had none. And everyone else, you have made me laugh and cry. It would be lovely to be an active part of your support group here.


----------



## Reb S

Barnabibear, what a journey. Welcome to this thread - this is a great home for you x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi sweetie and welcome ,am so very sorry for your losses and I pray you can get your sticky bean ,there's lots of lovely kind knowledgable understanding women here that will welcome you with open arms ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning reb ,how are you feeling ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi barnabibear and welcome, so sorry for your losses. Some women believe that amh is a worthless test and in a way you have proved that by getting pregnant. I hope that you get a sticky bean soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi barnabibear and welcome, so sorry for your losses. Some women believe that amh is a worthless test and in a way you have proved that by getting pregnant. I hope that you get a sticky bean soon :hugs::hugs:

Indeed! I read a book by professor winston, one of the pioneers of fertility treatments and he said many tests like this are useless as it's impossible to determine a persons 'normal' or 'optimum' level and 'averages' are useless when it comes to hormones as everyone's physiology is unique.


----------



## Mistyy

Hi barnabibear x may i add my sorrow for your losses :hugs::hugs: I do so hope you catch a sticky beah again very soon. I'm glad you've plucked up the courage to join us :D Welcome!

Maryanne - what a horrendous ordeal you and your OH are going through. I just cannot imagine quite the extent of it :(:(:( You are so brave to be able to come here and talk about it. Dont worry about finding right words. If reading about our love and prayers for you here help even a tiny little bit during your day then we've made this forum work in the best way possible. 

Nise - :hugs: Thank you, i think you're right, size is the issue! I'll try and deal with that later and have another go. *Spoomie* made alot of points in her post which i agree with strongly btw. It certainly is tragic to hear how this child is being raised. All cases of child neglect and/or abuse are harrowing and most of us have a gut reaction to want to take the child out of the situation and under our wing. When it comes to going through the process in the cold light of reality however, spoomie is right when she says that you and your OH's needs/peace of mind must come first, and that you must be armed with ALL the facts and happy before anything goes ahead. This ultimately ensures that if/when the little girl comes to you she will not suffer another upheaval because things didnt work out between you all. (I know you know all this - i'm just banging on in case it helps at all :) ) I would be wary if the SW appears to rush things tbh. Huge effort by SS is made to keep children in some kind of contact with their birth parents so long as its not detrimental to their happiness and security. This is a good thing, but it does put you on rocky ground emotionaly if what you and your OH were seeking, deep down, was sole care of the child. Tricky tricky times Nise. Take all the time you need to think this through.

:hug: to all as always.


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome barnabibear

the witch was due yesterday only very scant spoting the past 2 days. really just show up this waitng sucks just come and go already. 

im continuously hungry the past 3 days it sucks and im praying it doesnt show up on the scales tonight.


----------



## Nise

Spoomie - thanks so much for voicing your thoughts,you have actually reaffirmed many things that I have been thinking myself over the last few days, and helped me to realise that the doubts OH and I have with the current arrangement are not unusual or completely selfish especially in terms of seeking stability. I know SW have to look at things in the child's best interest - but I do believe that to only do that and ignore or discount the feelings of potential carers (or parents as most people seeking adoption would prefer to be called) is a very narrow view - To my mind I would say that everybody is equally important - carers who feel constantly insecure are never going to be able to bond properly with their new child into a happy relaxed family unit - which is surely the goal that is being sought by all concerned. So OH and I want to find out why the arrangement is for special guardianship, voice all our fears and reiterate that we want to adopt. 

The SW rang this morning - she is coming down to London to visit us next Thursday afternoon - just a fleeting visit to see where we live and then again the following day (Fri) to go through things in much more depth - I think the 'things' she is talking about is testing our financial means and personal stuff. 

My question to you guys is - would you let her know your feelings now before she comes or wait and voice them in person. I don't want to waste her time but I do want to make sure I put our case forward properly. :hugs:

Barnabibear - Welcome to the thread, so sorry this journey has been so hard for you but you are definitely in the right place and in good company, I'm so glad you decided to post at last! The ladies in here are just the best :flower:


----------



## Mistyy

Nise - my personal opinion - if it was me i'd talk to her before the meet up and tell her a brief outline of the specific questions and concerns you will be bringing up at the meeting so that she can make sure she has the info with her for you. Darn infuriating when you have burning issues and are anxious about getting info only to be told - 'oooh, erm, i'll have to get back to you on that ......' :wacko: aarrgghh!


----------



## Butterfly67

Nise I was going to say put all your points to her when she gets down as she will more than likely come anyway and it for sure won't be a wasted visit and it might be better to ask in person - but then I read Mistyy's reply and she makes a very good point about the SW being armed with the answers :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

hey ladies...

Just wanted to drop by and say Mari and Barni your experiences have brought me to tears. To experience heaven and hell in the same moment is overwhelming. You are incredibly brave ladies.

Rebs I am so sorry to hear that your IVF didn't work. I underwent ED due to a lethal translocation that cost a bloomin fortune and also did not work. It just tears your heart out doesn't it? What will you do now?

Nise, you have also chosen a brave road with adoption. Are you in the UK? I have considered it too, but have always been put off due to all the red tape... 

Hey Butterfly xxx


----------



## greens

Maryanne
Sad to read your experience.
Take the time you need to come through it and your husband to.
How we handle grief I expect is different for all of us, but recognising it and not burying it I expect is key.
If you need help to manage your grief I hope that it is available to you.
Take care.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Barnabibear, all my sadness expressed for Maryanne is echoed for you. What unspeakable pain. Your offer to help/talk/listen to her is a real act of friendship and I know it would help her and hopefully you too; I had an acquaintance who had endured a stillbirth and she was a real tower of strength for me following my last loss, becoming a true friend in the process. I genuinely believe it helped her too to be able to share her experience, to talk about her son and to support someone else through their pain, if that makes any sense? I am hopeful, even confident that you have found comfort and support in our thread, even though you have not posted until now. This is a truly amazing community and these ladies are my true friends; I know that if I am down they will lift me up and hope that I can do the same for them. (If you have been reading since last May you are no doubt acutely aware that I need a lot of lifting up!) I hope that we will be able to do the same for you and to share in your joy at some point in the near future. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

padbrat said:


> hey ladies... Nise, you have also chosen a brave road with adoption. Are you in the UK? I have considered it too, but have always been put off due to all the red tape...

Hey Padbrat, yes I am in the UK. I have to say all the red tape can be very off putting - but us girlies in our 40's are not to old to adopt (sometimes you see tables that outline the age group of children you might be suitable to adopt but this is only a guide and at the end of the day the age of the child you might take in will depend more on who you are as a person not just your biological age. I really think it is something I would like to do. I know that it can take around 8 - 9 months for all the assessments etc to go through, I kind of look at this as being the 9 months it would take from conception to birth of our own children and as such a chance to plan and grow accustomed to the idea just as you would naturally. You could always go through the process - you don't have to make any decisions about actual adoption until after you've been accepted so you've nothing to loose and if you find it is something you could do or would like to do then you would be ready to be matched with children that would be suitable for you and hopefully find 'the one'. The circumstances I'm finding myself thrown into are a little bit unusual in that respect, but as I told the SW I was planning on going through the procedure anyway so it might as well start here. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

Barnabibear said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this and so haven't looked into prettying up anything yet on my profile.
> 
> A bit about me....
> 
> I've been reading this thread since May last year. I feel like I know you all even though you know nothing of me. I've never thought about adding a post until now, hearing Maryanne's news. Maryanne, I'm so so sorry. The reason I ended up reading this thread was because my beloved Archie was born sleeping in March 2011 at 35 weeks. It was the happiest and saddest day of my life, I was so happy to see my baby boy after talking to him and loving him for 8 months, to hold him, but then there's the realisation that he won't be coming home. Its different for everyone but I can totally understand the need for TTC again. Its what led me hear in the midst of my grief for losing Archie (our first, I was 39 when concieved and turned 40 a month after he was born). Maryanne, if there is anything I can help with/talk about then let me know.
> 
> It was a tough journey, after losing him, I had to have another baby. My husband worked away in the middle east and so he returned to his job, we had to make some big decisions, time wasn't on our side, I needed him home to try again. After 6 months he resigned and came home. So September, we started trying. There was so much else going on. His adjusting to being back in the UK, new job etc let alone the pressure of TTC.
> 
> After nothing happend for 6 months, we went to a fertility clinic to have a SA and they did an AMH on me. His SA was ok but my AMH was borderline infertile, again more devastation. 2 weeks after that I found out I was pregnant. Oh the joy....we were so happy, on top of the world but nervous of something going wrong and scared. Hospital were brilliant offering me extra scans for reassurance.
> 
> On my 9 week reassurance scan found out I had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks, so had to have a D&C. It was the same scan room, the same sonongrapher, brought back alot of the hurt from Archie.
> 
> Now, here I am eagerly hoping that we may get the baby we want if we just stay positive, but I've just turned 41, my AMH is crap.... I'm rattling with all the vitamins but we hope with trepidation that we get pregnant again....
> 
> Glowstar and Miss C you have given me hope when I had none. And everyone else, you have made me laugh and cry. It would be lovely to be an active part of your support group here.

oh my so sorry for your losses but thank u for your thoughts, i really dont know what to say but i hope you get your bfp and every1 else too, im stuck for words sorry Barnabibear x


----------



## maryanne67

just wanted to add Barnabibear welcome to the group they are a lovely bunch of girls x i mite just take up your offer of that chat and pm you thanks x


----------



## Reb S

Desperado167 said:


> Good morning reb ,how are you feeling ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Despie,
I am okay - putting my losses into perspective and trying to move forward into life without kids - very strange xxx
How is everyone else? Difficult things on the thread at the moment, holding both Barnibear and Maryanne in my thoughts and Nise too xxx


----------



## Miss_C

OMFG Maryanne - I just read more of your post in reply and what happened, I seriously could not breathe when reading it. How amazingly brave and strong you are to be able to share. I truly truly admire how people continue to have hope and faith and you inspire me. I know it is early days and I am sure there are more dark days ahead but Joshua's soul is meant to be here and will return I just feel it, I don't know why. I have had you in my thoughts 24/7 and it will not go away. I am rambling now so will shutup.

Barnibear welcome to the most special group of women in the world, this is a safe place, a haven and the most supportive place anyone can be. I have never met and probably never will meet any of these amazing ladies but list them in my heart as friends, in some cases more than those in real life!! Ziggy led me here after my first miscarriage and these ladies kept me strong and determined after more losses but without them I would not have been able to help Ziggy back.


----------



## Glowstar

OMG I am in serious shock for you Maryanne :nope::nope: I mean I HONESTLY cannot even imagine what you are going through right now :nope: 

Barni - Thanks for mentioning me in your post, I am so very sorry for your losses :cry:

I suppose I want to come and offer you ALL more support and encouragement. Since I became pregnant with Jacob I have met LOADS of ladies who are over 40 and pregnant or have babies. There is a lady at my weigh in clinic who is 43 and has a little boy 3 days older than Jacob and I have met many more along this journey, including 2 of my midwives who were 43 and 46 when they had their LO's. It can and does happen. 
Much love to you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Nise, thanks for the reply. I guess the thing that worries me is that my Husband is in the Army.... we move every 2 years and I am worried that we won't be able to complete the procedure or that we will be disadvantaged because we are military... 

Also Hubby was dead against it.... but we recently got a leaflet through from Hampshire Co Council about it and I asked him what he thought... he said lets go for it.... and I would have, but as usual the Army manages to screw your life over and we are now moving ... again... in July... urghh.

Still, maybe I will try in our new location - Gloucestershire.


----------



## Barnabibear

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for such a warm welcome and kind thoughts. I hope to get to know you all a bit better now that I'm actually posting.

Well, back on the TTC road again, CD 21. I put my thermometer away in February because I think it was putting pressure on DH, a constant reminder every morning. I wasn't much better, a regular GP vistor whenever I had decided something wasn't right. I'm surprised they haven't banned me to be honest! February was the month that we got pregnant but now, this may be TMI so early doors, our problem (as well as the obvious age related) is that my poor DH has been really affected by our journey, so much so now that the "end result" is sadly lacking in volume.... sometimes I'm not even sure there is anything at all. I still have to keep ovulation time to myself or there's even more issues in BDing. This month is a write off but next month I'm wondering how I can be sexy, horny, carefree and keep him unsuspicious. It all used to be so easy.


Maryanne, I found it very difficult to put into words how I was feeling. I was numb and I think in shock at the beginning. "Speak" to me when you want, if not now you may want to a month or two from now and if you don't want to thats fine too. Sending you love and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Padbrat - I found this the other day, don't know if it could be of help, SSAFA Forces Help - agency specialising in adoption for families with one member in the armed forces x
Barnabibear, Maryanne, thinking of you both all the time x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi,

so sorry to hear about your baby MaryAnne. can't imagine what you must be going through. Hope you get all the support you need to grieve and keep posting here as I found lots of suppport here when I had my miscarriage.

Welcome Barabibear and also sorry to hear about your loss a year ago. Glad you are back on the road TTC. Its difficult trying to time BD and not putting your husband your pressure to perform. I talked here a month ago about how my husband medication was preventing him ejaculating...every night in a row. He has reduced his meds and its less of an issue now, but physiologically I know he is still concerned that he's not up to the 'job'
We got our BPB in Dec and we only BD once that month...despite previous months bd every day for 4-5 days.

How did you get on today with the SW Nise ?

Hello to everyone else...sorry don't have time to reply to everyone else.
I got AF today but was expecting her as my chart did n't look good this month. How about you Garfie my cycle buddie?


----------



## garfie

Pippi :hi:I've been keeping a low profile - not like me I know:winkwink:

There has been such sadness around this thread I didn't want to upset anyone - as I can't begin to understand what any of you ladies have been through please know though you are all in my thoughts and I read all your posts :flower:

I got my :bfp: yesterday (which is exactly a year to the month I found out I was pregnant last year) before I lost it at just over 6w - I was devastated so I really cannot imagine what most of you are going through :hugs:

I have had my HCG level taken and it's 32 (the Doc wants to repeat next week).

:hugs:

X


----------



## padbrat

Congratulation Garfie!!

Thanks for thinking of me Rebs! I know all about SSAFA and their adoption process... they are absolutely rubbish! A mate of mine tried for 4 years to adopt through them and they nearly broke their marriage... they are now going through a local council and it is a breeze in comparison. I am sitting back to see how they do this time...

How are you doing now Rebs?


----------



## Nise

Pippi - the meeting with SW is next Thurs & Fri, no more news today I'm afraid.:hugs:

Today I'm liking Garfies news the most :yipee::yipee::yipee: Congratulations and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you. We've had quite a few knocks these last few weeks in here so it's nice to see something positive.:cloud9:

Padbrat - Good idea to see how your friends get on, sorry to hear the agency specialising in adoption for the forces was such pants, sounds like they had an awful experience. Judging by all the stuff I've read over the past few weeks which has been an awful lot - I've found loads of information that covers almost everything except for 'Emotional Stability' I can find nothing on that, not for the child or the carers. Anyway with regard to your situation if it's possible for single people to adopt then you shouldn't have any problems, lots of people in the forces manage happy family lives and from what I understand from a friend of mine also married to the forces there is often a really good support network between the wives - that could go in your favor.:hugs:

Reb - I hope you are okay lovely.

Nice to hear from Glowie and MissC just wish it could all be under happier circumstances. :hugs:


----------



## greens

for Barnabibear
Probaly hard but is your husband eating plently veg and wholefoods.
Just wondering if diet might be effecting volume.
Zinc is needed and dump the caffiene, booze, cigs and stuff but maybe you are already doing that.
The pressure thing can get quite restrictive for spontaneity. I remind myself they stay alive if healthy and the environment is not too hostile for a few days which kind helps the date watching for me.


----------



## Barnabibear

greens said:


> for Barnabibear
> Probaly hard but is your husband eating plently veg and wholefoods.
> Just wondering if diet might be effecting volume.
> Zinc is needed and dump the caffiene, booze, cigs and stuff but maybe you are already doing that.
> The pressure thing can get quite restrictive for spontaneity. I remind myself they stay alive if healthy and the environment is not too hostile for a few days which kind helps the date watching for me.

Thanks greens. He's supposed to be losing weight and going to the gym. Lately because of the mc it has all gone to pot. Plus I've noticed stuff going from the cupboards etc so I think he's eating far more than I think. Secret fridge raider. He likes a cider and a glass of wine and loves junk food. It seems to call to him. Lol. I've got him taking wellman conception tabs, hopefully that will help and I'm trying to make sure veg or salad is on the table. I don't want to nag him too much at the moment but I may just have to if things don't improve.


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning reb ,how are you feeling ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Despie,
> I am okay - putting my losses into perspective and trying to move forward into life without kids - very strange xxx
> How is everyone else? Difficult things on the thread at the moment, holding both Barnibear and Maryanne in my thoughts and Nise too xxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Congratulations Garfie. Really pleased for you, its always good to hear of success. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxx


----------



## padbrat

Nise .... you are absolutely right.... there are plenty of us in the forces that have good family lives.... but it is different from those that aren't in the forces. Sometime we aren't treated the same. It is reassuring to think that single people suceed in this so there is a chance we could if this last attempt of ours fails.


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats garfie!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garfie :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Great news Garfie :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Garfie!!!!
That's brilliant news. hope you are able to relax and enjoy knowing you are pregnant.

I can take hope from the fact that you bd 3 days before ovulation and got your Bfp. it's a lot of pressure trying to bd for 3-4 days in a row. Funny when we got our Bfp in december we only bd once. 
maybe it's quality and not quantity !

what should your HCG levels be? Are they testing yours since you had mc before?


----------



## pdmcd17

So I was in a great mood I got my divorce certificate today and can remarry in less then 20 days ( only for his to settle - and he was meeting his lawyer today for a new offer )

It's gorgeous summer weather I went for a hot & sweaty 5 k

After my run I was talking to my neighbour and the skank who lives across from me comes out with her bump. Ugh she has different men over all the time
She doesn't even have her 2 children full time or even half time only one weekend a month 

Wham my mood died
It isn't fair 

I'm happy for any of you guys or other couples Who get pregnant

Sorry I needed to get it off my back so I can settle again
I'm sure the fact that I'm 2 days late and took a ic test today and bfn doesn't help


----------



## maryanne67

greens said:


> Maryanne
> Sad to read your experience.
> Take the time you need to come through it and your husband to.
> How we handle grief I expect is different for all of us, but recognising it and not burying it I expect is key.
> If you need help to manage your grief I hope that it is available to you.
> Take care.

Greens thank u xxx




Miss_C said:


> OMFG Maryanne - I just read more of your post in reply and what happened, I seriously could not breathe when reading it. How amazingly brave and strong you are to be able to share. I truly truly admire how people continue to have hope and faith and you inspire me. I know it is early days and I am sure there are more dark days ahead but Joshua's soul is meant to be here and will return I just feel it, I don't know why. I have had you in my thoughts 24/7 and it will not go away. I am rambling now so will shutup.
> 
> Barnibear welcome to the most special group of women in the world, this is a safe place, a haven and the most supportive place anyone can be. I have never met and probably never will meet any of these amazing ladies but list them in my heart as friends, in some cases more than those in real life!! Ziggy led me here after my first miscarriage and these ladies kept me strong and determined after more losses but without them I would not have been able to help Ziggy back.

thanks miss_c altho i dont feel brave or strong but i have to have hope or what else is there , i do so hope your right and that joshua comes back to me i would love to think his soul lives on in a part of a future sibling and your right these ladies in here are always here when we need them and always seem to say the right things regardless of the situation ,thank you for thinking bout me and please dont shut up xxx



Glowstar said:


> OMG I am in serious shock for you Maryanne :nope::nope: I mean I HONESTLY cannot even imagine what you are going through right now :nope:
> 
> Barni - Thanks for mentioning me in your post, I am so very sorry for your losses :cry:
> 
> I suppose I want to come and offer you ALL more support and encouragement. Since I became pregnant with Jacob I have met LOADS of ladies who are over 40 and pregnant or have babies. There is a lady at my weigh in clinic who is 43 and has a little boy 3 days older than Jacob and I have met many more along this journey, including 2 of my midwives who were 43 and 46 when they had their LO's. It can and does happen.
> Much love to you all :hugs::hugs:

thank you glowie its so encouraging to hear of so many ladies over 40 pregnant or with babies it gives us all hope thank u xxx



Barnabibear said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for such a warm welcome and kind thoughts. I hope to get to know you all a bit better now that I'm actually posting.
> 
> Well, back on the TTC road again, CD 21. I put my thermometer away in February because I think it was putting pressure on DH, a constant reminder every morning. I wasn't much better, a regular GP vistor whenever I had decided something wasn't right. I'm surprised they haven't banned me to be honest! February was the month that we got pregnant but now, this may be TMI so early doors, our problem (as well as the obvious age related) is that my poor DH has been really affected by our journey, so much so now that the "end result" is sadly lacking in volume.... sometimes I'm not even sure there is anything at all. I still have to keep ovulation time to myself or there's even more issues in BDing. This month is a write off but next month I'm wondering how I can be sexy, horny, carefree and keep him unsuspicious. It all used to be so easy.
> 
> 
> Maryanne, I found it very difficult to put into words how I was feeling. I was numb and I think in shock at the beginning. "Speak" to me when you want, if not now you may want to a month or two from now and if you don't want to thats fine too. Sending you love and hugs. :hugs:

thanks barnabibear, interesting that you say about your dh volume issue because after joshua was born and i realised i wanted to try to get pg again due to the lochia and sorry if tmi, well bd was a no no coz he doesnt like it when the painters are in, i found myself in the not so lady like blow job territory and found upon completion a definate fall in volume of sperm compared to what i was used to seeing , my dh dismissed it as a 1 off bad day that he didnt feel like it due to circumstances and felt no excitement due to this ,so after a couple of bd`s and i never told him i was worried his volume i think has increased , i hope it was just as he had said no excitement because after he said that i got him excited maybe it worked or id like to think it was the increase in sex as it had been relatively scarce being pg and very large , your right it is harder now trying to get them motivated without being too obvious , i cant offer much here coz i just attack dh into submission, think he just wants me to be happy and he loves it every 2/3 days or even 2/3 days off trot anyway
its getting easier i am posting now wouldnt even read on bnb for first 4 weeks i will get there and would like to talk to you just not yet finding the right time luv n hugs xxxx and thanks 



Reb S said:


> Padbrat - I found this the other day, don't know if it could be of help, SSAFA Forces Help - agency specialising in adoption for families with one member in the armed forces x
> Barnabibear, Maryanne, thinking of you both all the time x

thank you xxx



Pippi_elk said:


> Hi,
> 
> so sorry to hear about your baby MaryAnne. can't imagine what you must be going through. Hope you get all the support you need to grieve and keep posting here as I found lots of suppport here when I had my miscarriage.
> 
> Welcome Barabibear and also sorry to hear about your loss a year ago. Glad you are back on the road TTC. Its difficult trying to time BD and not putting your husband your pressure to perform. I talked here a month ago about how my husband medication was preventing him ejaculating...every night in a row. He has reduced his meds and its less of an issue now, but physiologically I know he is still concerned that he's not up to the 'job'
> We got our BPB in Dec and we only BD once that month...despite previous months bd every day for 4-5 days.
> 
> How did you get on today with the SW Nise ?
> 
> Hello to everyone else...sorry don't have time to reply to everyone else.
> I got AF today but was expecting her as my chart did n't look good this month. How about you Garfie my cycle buddie?

thank you pippi_elk all you ladies are a great support its good having such caring friends on here sorry the witch got you xxx



garfie said:


> Pippi :hi:I've been keeping a low profile - not like me I know:winkwink:
> 
> There has been such sadness around this thread I didn't want to upset anyone - as I can't begin to understand what any of you ladies have been through please know though you are all in my thoughts and I read all your posts :flower:
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday (which is exactly a year to the month I found out I was pregnant last year) before I lost it at just over 6w - I was devastated so I really cannot imagine what most of you are going through :hugs:
> 
> I have had my HCG level taken and it's 32 (the Doc wants to repeat next week).
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Congratulations garfie heres hoping for a happy n healthy 9 months :flower: such lovely news to hear it really fills me with hope that we carry on getting bfps on this thread and thank you for your kind words and believe me your not upsetting me with such good news and i think every1 on this thread would echo the same ,Congratulations again xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Oh congtrats Garfie thats wonderfull! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

PDMC - it's almost certainly due to the recent BFN that your mood plumeted upon sighting a bump! ((hug)) It can be hard, i know. Great news about your divorce coming through.

Personally if i'm going to get an attack of the green eyed monster its not over new babies or big bumps but preg announcements and early pregnancies (RL only - ladies on here excepted - I want you ALL to get BFPs :) ) Once another ladies preg is over the announcement and past the 16 week point (which is when i MCd) its fine and i can be normal and happy as larry for them. It's odd, and i hate that i'm like this, but i cant shake it :( 

Maryanne - i had to smile about you attacking your OH into submission :flower: sorry. It is hard to motivate them at the right time without being obvious its ov week. DH and i went through a rocky patch a few months ago when he made it clear that although he was interested in my cycle he didnt want to be told when it was time! I mean why do we have to be the ones doing all the stressing!? However their pressure to 'perform' is harder than ours i suppose so .... <grudging acceptance of situation>. So these days i just try to keep him on hold for a few days on the run up to ov and then get all seductive over ov week. Seems to work as the 'perform stress' has all gone. Anyway - i'm so glad to hear you are finding it a little easier to post now petal. ((Hugs)) and strength to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - i'm feeling a bit shitty at the mo. It's 15DPO today and AF is due today or tomorrow. I dont feel hopefull at all and in fact and am giving up the accupuncture, the Q10 and the she oak (gave up the cups and the pree-seed yonks ago) :( I'll carry on with pre preg vits as they contain the folic acid. It would be stupid and self indulgant to stop those. Just worked out that the weekend DH is going on a 2 night stag do in Bognor in a couple of weeks is my ov weekend :dohh: :( Great. He doesnt know, and there's not alot of point in telling him.

Been ttc with FF and all the bells and whistles and suplements for a year now. I'm checking my temps purely out of habit and vague interest. No actual hope at all. So sad for DH really. He so badly wanted a child of his own, and we were both soooo happy and joyfull when i fell pregnant last year. We were coasting ok before that. No expectations either way. Then the mc heart break. Now all this bloody stress and misery dragging on and on every month. No end in sight that i can see. I just want to turn my back on it all tbh. 

Well, sorry, that all turned into a big me me me! AF is def on her way then it seems :cry: Just got to wait for the spotting to start.

x


----------



## Glowstar

Mistyy - just been looking at your charts :winkwink: they all look good. Both times I got my BFP's was the LEAST amount of DTD we had done in 8 months of trying :winkwink: I think it's good to get one or two DTD's in before ovulation to keep the sperm supply good and then only one or two just before ovulation and then around twice a week in TWW again to keep sperm supply good through out the whole cycle. 
In fact I actually think that was the reason it worked, that and we used Instead Cups both times. So my advice would be don't stress when OH away for Stag Do, try and get a BD in day he leaves and ram a cup up there and keep it in for at least 12 hours :winkwink: 
I reused my Instead Cups, just used to wash it out with antibacterial soap. 

Sorry I'm waffling :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Mistyy - just been looking at your charts :winkwink: they all look good. Both times I got my BFP's was the LEAST amount of DTD we had done in 8 months of trying :winkwink: I think it's good to get one or two DTD's in before ovulation to keep the sperm supply good and then only one or two just before ovulation and then around twice a week in TWW again to keep sperm supply good through out the whole cycle.
> In fact I actually think that was the reason it worked, that and we used Instead Cups both times. So my advice would be don't stress when OH away for Stag Do, try and get a BD in day he leaves and ram a cup up there and keep it in for at least 12 hours :winkwink:
> I reused my Instead Cups, just used to wash it out with antibacterial soap.
> 
> Sorry I'm waffling :wacko:

Great advice sweetie and omg your new pic :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Garfie - wow! We really needed that good news. Here's praying for a lovely sticky bean! xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie, congrats, that is lovely news, am so pleased for you. Can I ask how old you are? :flower::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## garfie

Hi Butterfly

I'm 41 hubby 32 
Have been trying for nearly 2 years
Found out I was pregnant this month last year - m/c 6 w later :cry:

The only thing we did different was less :sex: at the time I was livid with hubby:haha: and I had a glass of pure grapefruit juice from when the witch left up until O. Just a small glass each day - I believe it gave the swimmers a comfier ride :winkwink:

:dust:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> AFM - i'm feeling a bit shitty at the mo. It's 15DPO today and AF is due today or tomorrow. I dont feel hopefull at all and in fact and am giving up the accupuncture, the Q10 and the she oak (gave up the cups and the pree-seed yonks ago) :( I'll carry on with pre preg vits as they contain the folic acid. It would be stupid and self indulgant to stop those. Just worked out that the weekend DH is going on a 2 night stag do in Bognor in a couple of weeks is my ov weekend :dohh: :( Great. He doesnt know, and there's not alot of point in telling him.
> 
> Been ttc with FF and all the bells and whistles and suplements for a year now. I'm checking my temps purely out of habit and vague interest. No actual hope at all. So sad for DH really. He so badly wanted a child of his own, and we were both soooo happy and joyfull when i fell pregnant last year. We were coasting ok before that. No expectations either way. Then the mc heart break. Now all this bloody stress and misery dragging on and on every month. No end in sight that i can see. I just want to turn my back on it all tbh.
> 
> Well, sorry, that all turned into a big me me me! AF is def on her way then it seems :cry: Just got to wait for the spotting to start.
> 
> x

Poor you Misty. Maybe it'll make it easier if you accept that you may never have a child but continue bd around ovulation but not make it a big focus anymore. I know....easier said than done and when your life has revolved around temping, supplements, charting etc. its hard to let it go.
We had accepted that we'd never had kids until I got a BFP. However, I hope that in a years time if we have had no success I will be able to put my advice into practice!



Glowstar said:


> Mistyy - just been looking at your charts :winkwink: they all look good. Both times I got my BFP's was the LEAST amount of DTD we had done in 8 months of trying :winkwink: I think it's good to get one or two DTD's in before ovulation to keep the sperm supply good and then only one or two just before ovulation and then around twice a week in TWW again to keep sperm supply good through out the whole cycle.
> In fact I actually think that was the reason it worked, that and we used Instead Cups both times. So my advice would be don't stress when OH away for Stag Do, try and get a BD in day he leaves and ram a cup up there and keep it in for at least 12 hours :winkwink:
> I reused my Instead Cups, just used to wash it out with antibacterial soap.
> 
> Sorry I'm waffling :wacko:

Have to agree Glowstart with less bd and getting a BFP. I got my BFP and we had only bd once over my most fertile days (and a few days earlier to freshen things up). I see Garfie had less bd than she wanted and yet got her BFP. I'm a bit of a control freak/perfectionist so want to give ourselves the best possible chance so want to bd every day but maybe I need to relax a bit. I suppose I'm writing all this more to convince myself its ok not to bd everyday and let my husband have a night off next time.

I tried using a resusable menstruation cup (soft cup it may have been called) and left it in overnight but never never again.
I really struggled to get it out, I could just reach it but it had twisted itself a bit and I could n't get a grip on it to pull it (I had n't trimmed the stem or anything). In the end I persuaded my husband to have a go and bless him he spend 30 mins pulling and poking but managed to manoveur it down. Both of us were never so relieved when we felt it release !!!!
I really thought I was going to have to go to A&E. Would have been so embarrasing as all the semen came spilling out when he got it out.

I know they tell you to relax etc. to take it out so I don't know if that what the problem or if its my long vagina !(but I have really long fingers too!).
I'd only use one again if I could tie a string onto the end of it. I just threw mine straight in the bin as the experience was so traumatic. And no BFP that month either.

I might cut back on the CoQ, I noticed for the last 2 cycles my temps have been slow to rise after ovulation. Its either my cycles are still a bit funny after the mc in february or its the CoQ (I only started taking it in Feb after the mc). Give that the CoQ is so expensive,going down to 400 mg a day would also save me some money.
Anybody on 800 mg CoQ notice anything different with their temps?


----------



## pdmcd17

misty i understand where you are coming from. I thought last night i dont want to take any more suppliments. I dont temp or use all my opk (maybe randomly) i found it too stressful. Somedays im optimistic and others im not. I do know we are only goint to continue ttc till dec 12 or march 13.

i dont want to decrease our bding its way too much fun and maybe im just too horney i want it alot (watch that be the key to getting a bfp though). 

doh is gonna go for a semon analysis finally (sucky thing is he has to book an appoitment to do it and the lab is 1 hr away - wierd)

i have a ultrasound next friday to see what is happening with my cyst. 
still no sign of the witch - im having tons of pms symptoms i just want to go away
mother nature doesnt seem fair sometimes

but i got my second positive new in 2 days my dd got into her first choice unniversity program. Im so proud of her, sad how this is a confirmation i didnt do such a bad job in raising her- lol!!!!

so im hoping i get my third good news (itd be nice if it was my ring, bfp or his ex finally settles) as they say things come in threes.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Maryanne, I have no words. You are a strong, beautiful lady.

Garfie, congrats! Keep fingers crossed.

Glowie, adorable picture.

Reb, I don't know what to say. I still keep looking to see if anything has changed as I was sure something would happen. Glad you can move on.

As for me, I will most likely move back to lurking but it will be sporadic as I will be on the road for a month (starting May 13) to go see the oldest graduate from college. Driving across the country and back. Everyone be well and hope to see more good news!


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi all,

I'm very confused about what's going on with things this month. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas. I don't temp because it was too much for dh, a constant reminder of requirements but I do POAS from day 10. I used to ovulate on day 11-13 but after my stillbirth last year my ovulation moved to day 16 and was regularly day 15 or 16. OPK +ve usually on days 15 & 16. This month seems to be a bit wacky :wacko:, I know its the first cycle after mc but I don't know when my ovulation is, should I be grabbing dh or not??

+ve OPK CD 11 though to 16 EWCM on CD16
-ve OPK CD 17 & 18

This all led me to think that I ovulated on CD16, as per usual.

Today I have EWCM again and so I POAS and OPK +ve. I thought I was 6 DPO but am I ovualting now?

I will try to get a :sex: session in just to cover all bases, but was wondering if anybody else has experienced anything like this or has any ideas what's going on?

Thanks.


----------



## Just_married

Barnabibear said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very confused about what's going on with things this month. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas. I don't temp because it was too much for dh, a constant reminder of requirements but I do POAS from day 10. I used to ovulate on day 11-13 but after my stillbirth last year my ovulation moved to day 16 and was regularly day 15 or 16. OPK +ve usually on days 15 & 16. This month seems to be a bit wacky :wacko:, I know its the first cycle after mc but I don't know when my ovulation is, should I be grabbing dh or not??
> 
> +ve OPK CD 11 though to 16 EWCM on CD16
> -ve OPK CD 17 & 18
> 
> This all led me to think that I ovulated on CD16, as per usual.
> 
> Today I have EWCM again and so I POAS and OPK +ve. I thought I was 6 DPO but am I ovualting now?
> 
> I will try to get a :sex: session in just to cover all bases, but was wondering if anybody else has experienced anything like this or has any ideas what's going on?
> 
> Thanks.

I would poas hcg as last time I read a post like this the lady was wondering why she had 2 lh surges when the second was actually hcg hormone showing on opk strip.

It's also possible you're having a very short cycle and due for af soon as some of us get an extra lh surge just before af.

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies I hope you are all okay :flower:

I'm a bit confused I took a digital this morning and it says 2-3 (I was expecting 1-2) after all I'm 14DPO:shrug:

I am trying to relax until I go for further blood tests but its so hard :dohh:

BARNA - I've not got a clue hun but wish you lots of :dust:

CIAR - Thanks hun - have a safe journey :flower:

PDMC - Fingers crossed your third bit of good news comes soon :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mumoffive

Sorry to but in..i often lurk on my old thread lol..not ttc but just to say if you are only 15dpo and its coming up with 2-3wks..you must be producing lots of lovely hormone..so all good!!! Also, it could be twins lol!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Garfie, all mine go straight to 2-3 on a CB digi. I never have had a 1-2 despite testing early. All mine have had good fast HBs too.... it is my genetic thing that kills my babies... so I would take it as a good thing!


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie I'm not sure either could just be sensitivity on those theist aren't 100%

Barn it could be your hormones are still a bit out of sorts after mc

So I still don't know what my third positive is but I do know it won't be a bfp
Af came this morning just after we bd'd lol 
I'm praying my next will be his ex accepts this last offer 

I really am not too upset she came, I have this feeling it will happen for us once things are settled and I/ we can relax and really get on with our lives

Today is a relaxing day as tomorrow is my 5 k race I'm praying for around 40 mins ( I'd be happy with that considering I'm only back at it for four months)
Have a great sat ladies


----------



## Butterfly67

Barnabibear said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very confused about what's going on with things this month. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas. I don't temp because it was too much for dh, a constant reminder of requirements but I do POAS from day 10. I used to ovulate on day 11-13 but after my stillbirth last year my ovulation moved to day 16 and was regularly day 15 or 16. OPK +ve usually on days 15 & 16. This month seems to be a bit wacky :wacko:, I know its the first cycle after mc but I don't know when my ovulation is, should I be grabbing dh or not??
> 
> +ve OPK CD 11 though to 16 EWCM on CD16
> -ve OPK CD 17 & 18
> 
> This all led me to think that I ovulated on CD16, as per usual.
> 
> Today I have EWCM again and so I POAS and OPK +ve. I thought I was 6 DPO but am I ovualting now?
> 
> I will try to get a :sex: session in just to cover all bases, but was wondering if anybody else has experienced anything like this or has any ideas what's going on?
> 
> Thanks.

Barnabibear, did you test out your hcg after your m/c? I think it took me a number of weeks for my hcg to go back to zero after my m/c so the opk might have still been picking that up (sorry I can't remember how long ago you mc'd:nope:). Also on my cycle after m/c I got 2 lots of EWCM I think but I didn't actually ovulate either time, so things will be a bit messed up for sure.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garfie, yes 2-3 is good news. In fact in theory from 14dpo you are 2 weeks so that sounds right :thumbup:

pcmcacdc sorry about AF and good luck in the race :thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Barbibear: I got +opk for about 3 weeks after mc. I did it every few days and they gradually faded away to neg. 
Think the hcg gives opk a positive reading.. After my first cycle was over I could see a temp shift so I think I ovulated a few days later than a normal cycle.


----------



## Nise

Barnabibear said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very confused about what's going on with things this month. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas. I don't temp because it was too much for dh, a constant reminder of requirements but I do POAS from day 10. I used to ovulate on day 11-13 but after my stillbirth last year my ovulation moved to day 16 and was regularly day 15 or 16. OPK +ve usually on days 15 & 16. This month seems to be a bit wacky :wacko:, I know its the first cycle after mc but I don't know when my ovulation is, should I be grabbing dh or not??
> 
> +ve OPK CD 11 though to 16 EWCM on CD16
> -ve OPK CD 17 & 18
> 
> This all led me to think that I ovulated on CD16, as per usual.
> 
> Today I have EWCM again and so I POAS and OPK +ve. I thought I was 6 DPO but am I ovualting now?
> 
> I will try to get a :sex: session in just to cover all bases, but was wondering if anybody else has experienced anything like this or has any ideas what's going on?
> 
> Thanks.

Hey BB - that all sounds bloody confusing, though a lot of the theories I've read from others above all make sense. The earlier opk+ could well have been left over HCG. The only regular cases of several opk+ throughout cycles that I know of are those of my dear friends who have pcos, it is very frustrating for them. I do hope this strangeness all leads to something positive for you though. :hugs: 



ciarhwyfar said:


> As for me, I will most likely move back to lurking but it will be sporadic as I will be on the road for a month (starting May 13) to go see the oldest graduate from college. Driving across the country and back. Everyone be well and hope to see more good news!

Have a safe drive and a great time Ciarhwfar - we'll all be here when you get back. :hugs:



pdmcd17 said:


> misty i understand where you are coming from. I thought last night i dont want to take any more suppliments. I dont temp or use all my opk (maybe randomly) i found it too stressful. Somedays im optimistic and others im not. I do know we are only goint to continue ttc till dec 12 or march 13.
> 
> i dont want to decrease our bding its way too much fun and maybe im just too horney i want it alot (watch that be the key to getting a bfp though).
> 
> doh is gonna go for a semon analysis finally (sucky thing is he has to book an appoitment to do it and the lab is 1 hr away - wierd)
> 
> i have a ultrasound next friday to see what is happening with my cyst.
> still no sign of the witch - im having tons of pms symptoms i just want to go away
> mother nature doesnt seem fair sometimes
> 
> but i got my second positive new in 2 days my dd got into her first choice unniversity program. Im so proud of her, sad how this is a confirmation i didnt do such a bad job in raising her- lol!!!!
> 
> so im hoping i get my third good news (itd be nice if it was my ring, bfp or his ex finally settles) as they say things come in threes.

Well done to your DD, that's great news. Hope OH's SA goes well, and you're 3rd bit of good luck if not a bfp will be good news on the cyst. Hmm maybe the sonographer can give you a heads up on how many eggies you've got going in there too! I would ask :hugs:



Pippi_elk said:


> Mistyy said:
> 
> 
> AFM - i'm feeling a bit shitty at the mo. It's 15DPO today and AF is due today or tomorrow. I dont feel hopefull at all and in fact and am giving up the accupuncture, the Q10 and the she oak (gave up the cups and the pree-seed yonks ago) :( I'll carry on with pre preg vits as they contain the folic acid. It would be stupid and self indulgant to stop those. Just worked out that the weekend DH is going on a 2 night stag do in Bognor in a couple of weeks is my ov weekend :dohh: :( Great. He doesnt know, and there's not alot of point in telling him.
> 
> Been ttc with FF and all the bells and whistles and suplements for a year now. I'm checking my temps purely out of habit and vague interest. No actual hope at all. So sad for DH really. He so badly wanted a child of his own, and we were both soooo happy and joyfull when i fell pregnant last year. We were coasting ok before that. No expectations either way. Then the mc heart break. Now all this bloody stress and misery dragging on and on every month. No end in sight that i can see. I just want to turn my back on it all tbh.
> 
> Well, sorry, that all turned into a big me me me! AF is def on her way then it seems :cry: Just got to wait for the spotting to start.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Awe, sorry you're feeling stressed and miserable, it does all get to you every now and again. I gave up a lot of stuff I was doing too I now just take the supplements that are good for other things too! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Mistyy - just been looking at your charts :winkwink: they all look good. Both times I got my BFP's was the LEAST amount of DTD we had done in 8 months of trying :winkwink: I think it's good to get one or two DTD's in before ovulation to keep the sperm supply good and then only one or two just before ovulation and then around twice a week in TWW again to keep sperm supply good through out the whole cycle.
> In fact I actually think that was the reason it worked, that and we used Instead Cups both times. So my advice would be don't stress when OH away for Stag Do, try and get a BD in day he leaves and ram a cup up there and keep it in for at least 12 hours :winkwink:
> I reused my Instead Cups, just used to wash it out with antibacterial soap.
> 
> Sorry I'm waffling :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I tried using a resusable menstruation cup (soft cup it may have been called) and left it in overnight but never never again.
> I really struggled to get it out, I could just reach it but it had twisted itself a bit and I could n't get a grip on it to pull it (I had n't trimmed the stem or anything). In the end I persuaded my husband to have a go and bless him he spend 30 mins pulling and poking but managed to manoveur it down. Both of us were never so relieved when we felt it release !!!!
> I really thought I was going to have to go to A&E. Would have been so embarrasing as all the semen came spilling out when he got it out.
> 
> I know they tell you to relax etc. to take it out so I don't know if that what the problem or if its my long vagina !(but I have really long fingers too!).
> I'd only use one again if I could tie a string onto the end of it. I just threw mine straight in the bin as the experience was so traumatic. And no BFP that month either.
> 
> I might cut back on the CoQ, I noticed for the last 2 cycles my temps have been slow to rise after ovulation. Its either my cycles are still a bit funny after the mc in february or its the CoQ (I only started taking it in Feb after the mc). Give that the CoQ is so expensive,going down to 400 mg a day would also save me some money.
> Anybody on 800 mg CoQ notice anything different with their temps?Click to expand...

Oh my goodness - I've not tried the cups and after reading that I don't think I will, what a horrible experience. 



garfie said:


> Hi Ladies I hope you are all okay :flower:
> 
> I'm a bit confused I took a digital this morning and it says 2-3 (I was expecting 1-2) after all I'm 14DPO:shrug:
> 
> I am trying to relax until I go for further blood tests but its so hard :dohh:
> X

I agree with the others, I think this is very good news. :hugs:



mumoffive said:


> Sorry to but in..i often lurk on my old thread lol..not ttc but just to say if you are only 15dpo and its coming up with 2-3wks..you must be producing lots of lovely hormone..so all good!!! Also, it could be twins lol!!

Hey Mumoffive, good to know you lurk a little and things are going well for you. How's that little one doing?



pdmcd17 said:


> So I still don't know what my third positive is but I do know it won't be a bfp
> Af came this morning just after we bd'd lol
> I'm praying my next will be his ex accepts this last offer
> 
> I really am not too upset she came, I have this feeling it will happen for us once things are settled and I/ we can relax and really get on with our lives
> 
> Today is a relaxing day as tomorrow is my 5 k race I'm praying for around 40 mins ( I'd be happy with that considering I'm only back at it for four months)
> Have a great sat ladies

So sorry AF came, but I'm glad your feeling relaxed about it - though tomorrow doesn't sound very relaxing! Good luck, I'll be willing you on. 

AFM - Wondering what's going on with O as I've been getting lots of twinges and things in I assume the ovary area - this is not normal for me, nor is a nice mid cycle O either. I think I have finally managed to move my O day from a horribly early CD10 to a much more respectable CD12 - 13. It's CD13 today and I got a positive opk yesterday so fingers crossed. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Wish the weather was better. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Garfie- the others are right - the tests count you from when you conceived so 2-3 is brilliant. x


----------



## maryanne67

just a quick post will catch up when i get motivated,,,i used the instead cups the cycle i got pg with joshua, this was the first time i had used them ,,, yes they are tricky at first to remove but once you get the knack theyre not so bad and i would definately use them again,,,luv and good luck :dust: to every1 xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Just_married said:


> Barnabibear said:
> 
> 
> I would poas hcg as last time I read a post like this the lady was wondering why she had 2 lh surges when the second was actually hcg hormone showing on opk strip.
> 
> It's also possible you're having a very short cycle and due for af soon as some of us get an extra lh surge just before af.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Thank you Just_married. I think I'm just going to have to see when AF turns up so I can guess. This is when temping is really really useful. I wish I'd temped now.
> 
> 
> 
> pdmcd17 said:
> 
> 
> Garfie I'm not sure either could just be sensitivity on those theist aren't 100%
> 
> Barn it could be your hormones are still a bit out of sorts after mcClick to expand...
> 
> You could be right there. :thumbup: I was hoping that I would magically skip back into my normal pattern and hope I got lucky first try after mc but I have a feeling its not to be. It took 7 months to get my last pregnancy so I'm being very optimistic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Barnabibear, did you test out your hcg after your m/c? I think it took me a number of weeks for my hcg to go back to zero after my m/c so the opk might have still been picking that up (sorry I can't remember how long ago you mc'd:nope:). Also on my cycle after m/c I got 2 lots of EWCM I think but I didn't actually ovulate either time, so things will be a bit messed up for sure.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I did test a couple of times. Stressful that it was, getting a +ve pregnancy test when I knew that there was nothing there anymore. I did a pregnancy test after 7 days, still +ve but did another one on CD 11 and it was -ve so was hoping OPks would be trustworthy. Rubbish!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippi_elk said:
> 
> 
> Barbibear: I got +opk for about 3 weeks after mc. I did it every few days and they gradually faded away to neg.
> Think the hcg gives opk a positive reading.. After my first cycle was over I could see a temp shift so I think I ovulated a few days later than a normal cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I so wish I had temped now! Its the only fail safe way of knowing about ovulation. It just stresses out my poor dh too much. Its not as if I can do it in secret either. Crikey, so confused about what to do and what not to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Nise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnabibear said:
> 
> 
> Hey BB - that all sounds bloody confusing, though a lot of the theories I've read from others above all make sense. The earlier opk+ could well have been left over HCG. The only regular cases of several opk+ throughout cycles that I know of are those of my dear friends who have pcos, it is very frustrating for them. I do hope this strangeness all leads to something positive for you though. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Nise! I just wish something would make sense.:shrug:
> 
> 
> I have a -ve OPK today so even more confused. I guess its just a wait and see when AF turns up now. All very strange and mysterious.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mumoffive

Hello Nise. My baby girl is nearly a year!!!! I cant believe it! She is walking around the furniture. Not a day goes by that i dont look at her and think just how lucky i am. She is just the sweetest. Glad to be ending my childbirth days on a high!! 
Really hope its your turn soon. Goodluck to everyone ttc. xxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies - how are we today :flower:

Thanks for all your advice and support about the digital test. I am still worried about my bloods but I guess it's out of my hand now :dohh:

MUMOF5 - I never thought of twins - DOUBLE TROUBLE :haha:

PADBRAT - What can they do about the genetic thing for you? Sorry I don't understand :dohh:

PDM - How did your race go hun?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## padbrat

Hey Garfie.... the short answer is nothing... it is in my DNA.

Basically... a girl has an XX chromosome... so if one of the X's is rubbish she can switch it off and use the other one.... 

A boy is a XY chromosome so if the X is rubbish it kills him....in my case..... for others it can cause severe disability.

It is something I am born with... it affects me in other ways than fertility... and if I have a baby girl she will have it too.


----------



## Mistyy

Dont know what i've done, but i've tried to put a link to one of my pics :wacko: If it has worked i'll do a few more, if not i give up!!

I still havnt come on. 
18DPO and it's usually 14. 
CD32 and its usually 28/29.

My temps have dipped but are still over cover line. No cramps. A couple of times over the last 2 days when i've wiped theres been a tiny brown stain.

I'm stressing becasue i dont think i'm pregnant. I just think my cycle is sodding about and that isnt good.

Thankyou all for the advice about next ov time when DH is off for the weekend - i'll try to get a bd in late as pos beofre he goes. Mind you - the way this cycle is going goodness knows when my next ov will be :(

Waves to all you lovelies x


----------



## Desperado167

Misty ,test ,Is it too late for implantation?your pic is gorgeous ,you both look so happy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww lovely pic Mistyy - well I'm going to ask the obvious - have you tested? :haha: (sorry if I missed that somewhere :wacko:)


----------



## Nise

Yay, it worked! Awe Misty, you look so beautiful and happy. Gorgeous picture. As for the ttc side of things, well there's only one way to know for sure :test: Though I'm a fine one to talk, I'm always putting it off! Good luck hun I've got it all crossed for you, would be the perfect thing to follow a wedding. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty gorgeous pic!!

I ran my race 5 k in 39.31 mins!!!
I did it under 40, I need to still improve but with time it will happen
I'm going for physio today and hopefully get some more suggestions to improve ( I know it has improved so much)


----------



## Nise

pdmcd17 said:


> Misty gorgeous pic!!
> 
> I ran my race 5 k in 39.31 mins!!!
> I did it under 40, I need to still improve but with time it will happen
> I'm going for physio today and hopefully get some more suggestions to improve ( I know it has improved so much)

Sounds pretty damned good to me. Well done, hope you're having a nice rest now. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Mistyy

Sorry your cycle is giving you grief, I recall it well from last cycle - I too NEVER go to 17dpo (generally lucky to get to 14), except I did last month! I knew it was a red herring, most probably my peri-menopausal body having a laugh at me, but puzzling nonetheless. I hope the outcome is happier for you than it was for me, would be a lovely ending to your first month of marital bliss.

Thought I'd share my observations of my ttc life with you ladies, interesting (perhaps to me alone?!), and possibly proof of the validity of that annoying adage 'Relax and it will happen' that people think will be revelatory and helpful to us. Since last month, I have given up the vitamins, EPO, Co-Q10, DHEA, softcups etc etc etc to name but a few, and even temping (more or less). I can safely say that they have done bugger all in bringing about the elusive good news and my family is now approx £100 per month better off since I have stopped them! I am infinitely less stressed and, dare I admit this, even happier to be without it all. I no longer believe that there is actually a secret ingredient, trust me, I was doing it all - and some! After 17 months of living like a nun (with the obvious exception) I have now arrived at a place of balance; I drink coffee if I feel like it and wine with my supper if I fancy it. That is something I have not done since September 2010 and, although it may sound silly, it was very difficult for me to reach this point. Today, cd12 (I only know this because i checked my FFF link at the bottom of my last post) I have had better EWCM than almost any month while desperately ttc. Could it possibly be that now I have stopped fighting my body, it has begun to work more harmoniously. Too late I fear; had I been able to reach this place in December 2010 then I may have had a chance of conceiving again at the youthful age of 42(!), I'll never know. I now genuinely think, at the age of 44, the moment has passed for me, and I know that being told that relaxing will help is annoying (and besides, it is an impossible state to force yourself to achieve) but I now wish I had been able to do it after my last mc instead of living in a state of angst and willing it so desperately to happen. Ho hum. Maybe my ramblings will help someone who is attempting to move to a more laissez faire place with ttc xxx


----------



## Spoomie

pdmcd17 said:


> Misty gorgeous pic!!
> 
> I ran my race 5 k in 39.31 mins!!!
> I did it under 40, I need to still improve but with time it will happen
> I'm going for physio today and hopefully get some more suggestions to improve ( I know it has improved so much)

Well done pd! :thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

PMD - wow that sounds great well done you!
Mistyy - lovely lovely pictures, Mrs Mistyy! Have you tested?!? 
Garfie - love your new avatar!
Spoomie - we've talked about this a lot - and it's lovely to see you happier xxx 
AFM - I had a glass of wine at a reception after a concert tonight and it was delicious! Then I felt crappy all the way home cos all my friends were talking about their kids. HUH!
Hope everybody had a lovely bank holiday x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, bless you my darling, and thank you. I credit it to the wine, it's been sooo long! Ggrrrr to your friends/colleagues that they can't be more sensitive, they are obviously not women who have struggled to conceive or they would know better. I am thinking of you lots. Catch up soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh but Spoomie you have one baby.... that is amazing anyway. I would consider you fortunate.

Wine... is good!


----------



## Spoomie

Thank you padbrat, you are right and I would hate anyone to think that I am not eternally thankful for my precious boy. The thing about our thread is that you cannot fail to be moved by the pain of other like minded women all desperately wanting the same thing and I am acutely aware that there are many with heavier burdens than mine. Every day I count my blessings and have really worked hard to move to a place where I focus on what I have as opposed to mourning what I have lost, it's just that the emptiness inside from the pain of loss is tangible and has been difficult to move beyond. When my DS was born I was 40 and I was convinced that he would be more than enough; in so many ways he is, but the desire for another baby arose from wanting to give him a sibling, and frankly it surprised me. Ironically, had I never conceived in August 2010 then I would have found my failing to provide this far far easier to bear. For me it feels so much harder due to the fact that it was right there in my grasp for so many weeks that I had stopped considering the mc risk anymore, and yet, in the end, it has eluded me. I have learnt over the past year and a half that I am not as strong as I thought I was (difficult lesson!), and that, in truth, no one is more than a few paces from the edge given the wrong turn of events, but I try to make my mantra these days 'My glass is half full.......' x


----------



## pdmcd17

spoomie- im glad your feeling better with things 
it is nice to be free of all the suppliments - im debating the same thing

reb sometime people just have no sense

i do know i find all the support and encouragement we all give and recieve so helpful - im thankful for it.


----------



## Miss_C

majorly majorly sleep deprived so only a very quick post - Jake had his tonsils and adenoids out on Friday and recovery has been rough for want of a better word! But it will all be worth it in the long run. But I just had to come by to Garfie and crack out holly, it; sbeen a while and e need to celebrate another beam of hope and light for all.

so.........................

Garfie :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly: wooo hoo!!!! well done I know it's early days but am sending every sticky vibe I have left to you at present!!

Hugs love and baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Mistyy

Reb - ((hugs)) Absolutely horrid when you feel people have trampled on your feelings somewhat :hugs: I think it's lack of thought rather than spite, of course, but it doesnt help at the time, i know. 

Right after we told the family about our MC last year my DH's closest brother called the family together for a big meal at a restaurant in London and half way through made a big announcement that he and his wife were preg. We were happy for them of course, but the following *2 hours* of non stop talk of scans, passing round scan pics, new motherhood, breast feeding 'et all' broke my heart to be honest. It had only been 2 weeks since we had been joyfully showing our scan pic. And our baby was gone :( Bloody awful. Not their fault, but _bloody awful_ evening for DH and I.

Spoomie - Good for you hun! :) I'm doing the same and just taking one vitamin tab a day now. I'm the same age as you and also can honestly say that before i concieved then MC'd, DH and i were managing quite nicely thinking we probably would not be able to have children together because of my age. It wasnt an issue really. Our relationship didnt begin based around starting a family together, it was a fabulous and wonderful surprise when i found out i was expecting. Since then filling that gap has been colouring just about every day of my life in one way or another and i am sick of it. I just have this deep sadness that i wont be able to give DH a baby of his own. I have 3 lovely daughters with my exH, (all born while i was in my 20's), they all live full time with my darling DH and i, (ex doesnt show much interest :() and i know i am lucky, and enjoy and love them to bits. Dh is a great step dad to them. But i have never been broody like this, and i want to just turn it off. Every lady here on this thread has a different story - but we are joined by this search for the BFP.

PDMCD - so impressed with your running!

MissC - sending best wishes for your Jake, hope he feels better very soon.

Waves for all again. Thank you for liking my pic! quite chuffed i managed to get it on here, lol.

Well - before bed last night i began to bleed - so today is CD2 of a new cycle on FF again. Already. Mad isnt it? Oh well. Thanks also for the encouragement - it is lovely. I would/will never ever test unless i was a good 5 or 6 days late with my temps well up though. Just cant stand those BFNs and i wont put myself through it any more. Not looking forward to months with messed up cycles as my body goes 'peri' :cry::wacko: <sigh> 
xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Miss_C said:


> majorly majorly sleep deprived so only a very quick post - Jake had his tonsils and adenoids out on Friday and recovery has been rough for want of a better word! But it will all be worth it in the long run. But I just had to come by to Garfie and crack out holly, it; sbeen a while and e need to celebrate another beam of hope and light for all.

Oh thats tough....are you giving him lots of ice cream ? is n't that what they recommend when your tonsils are taken out ?
Hope you catch on on your sleep



Mistyy said:


> Spoomie - Good for you hun! :) I'm doing the same and just taking one vitamin tab a day now. I'm the same age as you and also can honestly say that before i concieved then MC'd, DH and i were managing quite nicely thinking we probably would not be able to have children together because of my age. It wasnt an issue really. Our relationship didnt begin based around starting a family together, it was a fabulous and wonderful surprise when i found out i was expecting. Since then filling that gap has been colouring just about every day of my life in one way or another and i am sick of it. I just have this deep sadness that i wont be able to give DH a baby of his own. I have 3 lovely daughters with my exH, (all born while i was in my 20's), they all live full time with my darling DH and i, (ex doesnt show much interest :() and i know i am lucky, and enjoy and love them to bits. Dh is a great step dad to them. But i have never been broody like this, and i want to just turn it off. Every lady here on this thread has a different story - but we are joined by this search for the BFP.
> 
> xxx

Have to agree with everything you said Misty...although you put it much more eloquently than I would ever have been able.
We had accepted we'd never have a baby until we got a BFP....I know we have to be patient for another but as every cycle goes by its gets a little harder.

I'll try and adopt your attitute Sponnie and relax a bit about it....I'll have to start on some project to distract myself from focusing on it too much.
We need a new kitchen so guess planning that would keep me busy...

Pity Af arrived Misty...and your chart was looking so nice. 
Love your wedding photo..


Sorry to hear Reb, about the conversation that your friends had about kids. They probably have no idea about how insensitive they were being....although a week after your failed IVF you'd think they'd know better.


----------



## Just_married

Miss_C said:


> majorly majorly sleep deprived so only a very quick post - Jake had his tonsils and adenoids out on Friday and recovery has been rough for want of a better word! But it will all be worth it in the long run. But I just had to come by to Garfie and crack out holly, it; sbeen a while and e need to celebrate another beam of hope and light for all.
> 
> so.........................
> 
> Garfie :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly: wooo hoo!!!! well done I know it's early days but am sending every sticky vibe I have left to you at present!!
> 
> Hugs love and baby dust to everyone.

My daughter had enlarged tonsils from age 18-36months & docs wouldn't tale them out til she wS three. They advised to give her chewy sweets right away as it keeps the muscles mOving & the saliva rinses over everything, yuk! She recovered very quickly but we were also told infection is common, one of the wee ones on the ward with us hard a tough time with pain & swelling afterwards. Hope you're wee one feels better very soon and you get that sleep back :)

Afm, had first meeting with fs today (had tests/scans etc at nurse clinic) so was getting result today. Absolutely dreading it and convinced both my egg stores and his swimmers would be low. So relieved when she said dh swimmers good & my eggs stores were higher than that of someone in their 30s. So next step is to check the tubes, hsg. Anyone have any advice about this? X


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news on the tests JM :happydance:, sorry can't help about the hsg :shrug:


----------



## pdmcd17

Im so frustrated with oh he was to book his sperm analysis so he called they only do it mon- fri before 9. Hes thinking of not bothering now im so mad im not talking or seeing him tonjight ( thankful he has hockey and we dont luve together yet so he can go home

Really suck it up - i get hell have to leave really early its a 1 hr drive as the lab is is just outside toronto and itll be killer rush hr traffic but its one day

Im mad and upset ive been poked and prodded for this process 
I tske a ton of suppliments and pillsfor this, godi dont drink just in case till af shows
Now im not sure if i want to continue

Im tired of the dissapointment all the pills - im sure its just my anger coming through

Sorry i had to vent.


----------



## Just_married

pdmcd17 said:


> Im so frustrated with oh he was to book his sperm analysis so he called they only do it mon- fri before 9. Hes thinking of not bothering now im so mad im not talking or seeing him tonjight ( thankful he has hockey and we dont luve together yet so he can go home
> 
> Really suck it up - i get hell have to leave really early its a 1 hr drive as the lab is is just outside toronto and itll be killer rush hr traffic but its one day
> 
> Im mad and upset ive been poked and prodded for this process
> I tske a ton of suppliments and pillsfor this, godi dont drink just in case till af shows
> Now im not sure if i want to continue
> 
> Im tired of the dissapointment all the pills - im sure its just my anger coming through
> 
> Sorry i had to vent.

Hey we all need a vent sometimes...it feels so unfair that all they really need to do is have a bit of pleasure and then transport the fluid to a lab and they don't even want to do that! Our clinic is over an hour on 2 buses and we had to have dh sample in before 8:45am! What a mad rush, up at crack of Dawn for a fumble (!!) then dressed & running for a bus with a jar of spermies in my cleavage! I kept thinking "if this bus crashes..." 

You have to laugh tho lol x


----------



## Mistyy

Aw ((hugs)) PDMC :hugs: Sometimes it does seem like the smallest effort is too much for them doesnt it? Hopefully he'll give it a think and then get back on track and get it done for you. As you say it is only once - not exactly a livestyle change! 
From what i hear and read it sems alot of guys are more afraid of the resuts of these tests than they admit to. Even to themselves. So perhaps that accounts for the excuses about how they cant get it done this day, that day ... ever. Not because they dont love you and dont want this as much as you. So lets hope he has a rethink.

AFM - i've worked out that if my AF had come on flipping time we would have scraped through ok this cycle - i would have ov'd just before the weekend DH is away. As it is he's going on Fri morn - and i'll probly ov Sun/Mon. So we miss the 2/3 days prior to ov. Super:( It's taking ALL my self restraint not to behave like a spoilt child about it. I dont expect him to not go because of it of course - i'm just cross cos it's sods law. Bad luck bad timming and i dont even like the bloke who's stag do it is!!! There, said it! :)

I know i've given up all the pills and gadgets and stuff now but i was hoping to still actually have sex around the right time!!! Grrrrrr ..... <wanders off in huff> ... <feels silly>


----------



## Reb S

Just Married - hahhahahahha!! That gave me a good giggle, thinking of his spermies cradled in your cleavage!
PDMC - I'm so sorry your OH is being a pain - give him a good kick up the backside from me xxx
Mistyy - I know what you mean - I've given up everything except my folic acid (I have MTHR gene so will keep taking that just in case) but I still want to cover my bases at O time.


----------



## pdmcd17

thanks ladies
just married loved the story i wish i could tell doh but he would have a fit if he knew what we talked about here.

he is agreeable to do it reluctantly im gonna back off a bit and gently encourage him - i do know he is afraid us not getting pregnant is his fault and i will hate him for it
i had to explain we have alot of things against us our age were both overwieght (working on it though) i have a cyst and pcos. that seemed to settle him plus reassurring him i love him no matter what

its strange i never wanted another baby before him i was fine with the 2 i have and then i met him and now i desperately want to give him one. Im slowly accepting it wont happen and now have to decide if i want to continue with all the supliment and relax more ie have a drink till proven other wise lol


----------



## Jax41

pdmcd, Hi :flower: I just wanted to say that you're not alone, I feel for you over the SA thang. In fact it's taken me 9/10 months to pluck up the courage to ask my DH to have it done :dohh: (every month I was so hoping my body would prove me wrong and I wouldn't have to ask). He has 3 from first time around so has proved his worth already, so I majored on the it's you not me thing..... But my point here is that like you're having too, I couldn't push mine, couldn't over talk the situation I just had to say it how it was, albeit gently and with feeling and then have the faith that he would do go do it..... He went yesterday, I made the appointment for him, he had a slight :growlmad: face on that he was being 'organised' but I just said you'll get a letter to confirm if you can't make it the details will be on it so please rearrange, and I left the conversation. That was a fortnight ago and I've bit my lip in two not saying anything or 'sounding a nag', I so wanted to ask 'you will go won't you!!' 

So I just want to say although it's so damned frustrating for us, gently coerce him, try not to nag and you will get there I promise you :hugs::hugs:

Ps, I hope that make sense and it's not a load of waffle :haha:


----------



## pdmcd17

so i had my ultrasound follow up finally and my cyst is gone!!!!!! Also i have 2 follicules in my lt ovary one is abit over 1.4mm!!! the tech said a good size. 

im so happy i have been so worried how the cyst would affect and now it is gone so one less thing to stress over and now i know that isnt a factor
maybe i can relax about it and hopefully get a bfp soon.


----------



## padbrat

awww Spoomie.... you have put your feelings beautifully in words. I absolutely appreciate all you have said... thank you.

I know exactly what you mean... I was always told since a young girl I could never have kids.... then 1 day I go to the Nurse cos I am putting on weight and my appetite is all over the place and she says could you be pregnant... so we do a test and we are! I passed out in shock... I was 9 weeks... since losing that baby the urge to actually have a child is growing greater and greater... so here I am 6 babies later and still no joy.

It is a hard road... I guess some of us will never make it to the end...


----------



## Reb S

Is anyone else having trouble with their BnB log in? It makes me log in every time now, maybe just being thick...
x


----------



## Just_married

Reb S said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with their BnB log in? It makes me log in every time now, maybe just being thick...
> x

Me too but I emptied my cach and deleted cookies and it's working now. Close the window which bnb is on first then empty/delete & it will work xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

I had to log in there now Reb too...usually I stayed logged in...see there is a notice at the top now about clearing your cache so there must be some issue.

glad to see your cyst is gone pdmc...at least its one less thing to worry about.

padbrat: that must have been a shock.....wondering why you were putting on weight and finding out you were 9 weeks pregnant. I don't know your 'story' but 6 losses....thats a tough one to bear.


Nise....did you have your appointment with the SW yesterday ? I know I got my weeks wrong last week so maybe I'll still wrong....

AFM: coming up to ovulation, DH has a bit of a cold so is n't feeling like bd but I'll have to work my magic this weekend on him!


----------



## padbrat

Pippi_elk said:


> I had to log in there now Reb too...usually I stayed logged in...see there is a notice at the top now about clearing your cache so there must be some issue.
> 
> glad to see your cyst is gone pdmc...at least its one less thing to worry about.
> 
> padbrat: that must have been a shock.....wondering why you were putting on weight and finding out you were 9 weeks pregnant. I don't know your 'story' but 6 losses....thats a tough one to bear.
> 
> 
> Nise....did you have your appointment with the SW yesterday ? I know I got my weeks wrong last week so maybe I'll still wrong....
> 
> AFM: coming up to ovulation, DH has a bit of a cold so is n't feeling like bd but I'll have to work my magic this weekend on him!

Hey Pippi.... it really was a shock! And then my second pregnancy about 6 months later was twins.... that was a shock too. Yea 6 losses all at about 11-12 weeks... 2 of which were last year. Been doing this since 2005 now, keep thinking I can't do it anymore, but I just can't seem to let it go....:hugs:


----------



## Nise

:hi: ladies. Sorry to go awol, it's been an intense few days.
Spoomie - Good Mantra, think I will adopt that one.:thumbup:
Miss C - I hope Jake is on the road to recovery.:hugs:
PDMCD - I was gutted to hear your OH hadn't bothered with his SA and then delighted to read a few posts later that he has commenced and even more happy to hear your cyst has gone, that's a great relief. :happydance:
Misty - I'm so sorry about the bad timing - I've been there myself and it truly sucks. You never know though, a last minute bd might just do it. Sometimes it's those cycles that you feel are just impossible that are the ones that catch! :hugs:
Padbrat - 6 loses is such a lot to bear. I don't know what roads you've been down but have you investigated progesterone sups or baby asprin?
Pippi - thanks hun and yes you are correct with your timing :hugs:

So apologies but this is a long post maybe get a cup of tea! We have now spent 2 intensive days with the Social Worker - I'm going to be very lazy and cut and past the details from my journal here, because it is such a lot to retype. So here's 2 days worth.

Thurs 10th May

Today was fine, horrible stuff to hear but SW basically told us the entire history of LG and her parents, the drugs, the drink and the violence, there were concerns from doctors and Social Welfare intervention from before she was born due to mother's heavy drinking whilst pg. The father has 112 offences and 43 convictions!!! He also has 7 children to 4 different women. the 2 youngest are LG and one other also 6 yrs - so 2 to 2 different women at the same time!!! Basically both parents have had several chances and been given 'help' but they are currently undergoing no professional help because they have disengaged themselves - they don't think they need help, they don't think there is anything wrong!!! All reports on them to date are negative including psychological and parental. The father knows about us because the SW is obligated to interview him for her report, he has said he doesn't want her coming to London, but he has given no reasons why just a 'No'. The mother is being seen by SW on Monday for the same reason. They are both being told that whatever happens they will not be getting their child back. The heartbreaking aspect is the LG loves her parents and last week when the mother posted on FB that her babe will be home in 7 weeks, LG thought her mum meant her and that she was going home. SW had to explain to her that her mum was talking about her dad. It's heartbreaking stuff.

We again underlined the fact we really want to adopt and will do the same again tomorrow - we want to be parents and we won't ever be able to do that with the birth parents lurking in the background. SW is going back to court next week to ask for more time. She is also going to see if there is another option outside of the Special Guardianship - I think she understands our point and partially agrees with us but she has to take LG's views into consideration. She says that this case is far from straight forward and is the most complexed she has ever worked on but it has been going on for to long. We have to consider what type of 'contact' with birth family we would be prepared to allow if we went for Special Guardianship. Which is hard, I mean what parent in their right mind would even consider sending their child off to visit a drug den inhabited by a man who's psychological report finds him to high risk violent? Anyone? no I thought not. 

Tomorrow will be more in-depth about us.

Fri 11th May

Well SW has just left, we've been going strong since 1000 this morning and finally all the forms have been filled in and our thoughts on just about everything all written down, from our individual first 'steady relationships' to what sort of parents we would be. Exhausting. The only thing outstanding is our schooling and employment histories - which would be fine if we didn't have to include dates, God, this is so in-depth. 

So we have maintained that we would prefer adoption and that will be noted in the report. However we have not pulled out of the Special Guardianship route as yet. In terms of what kind of contact we would be prepared to consider, we have told SW that we would not really be prepared to consider any contact with the father, subject to perhaps written correspondence and not via social networks, text or phone but proper bonefide letters. But we would consider 3 visits a year (suggested by the SW) with the mother - SW suggested these visits possibly take place in mother's home town at grandmothers house, and have other family members around too so they were quite informal 'family days' really. We could also be there if we wanted. We stipulated that should the mother turn up intoxicated in any way either drugs of alcohol we would not allow the contact to go ahead. We also added that we would have no problems in continuing contact with Grandparents, Aunts, Uncles and Cousins and that we would actively encourage these.

Interestingly SW did point out that in 99% of her cases where contact arrangements were put in place the birth parents did not keep to them and tended to just drift away almost as soon as the court made the order, but of course she couldn't guarantee this being the case here, but she did tell us without telling us iykwim that as the parental decision makers, we could decide to stop contact arrangements if we felt strongly that they were causing more distress than good for LG or LG didn't want to go to them anymore. 

In her summing up SW told us that she has no doubts that we would make great parents and that the LG would have a fantastic life with us with many more opportunities than she would probably get anywhere else, the only thing she said that might have a negative impact on us was the 'contact arrangements', although she agreed with our views and totally understood them, she has to comply with the laws and as such has to take LG's views into consideration. Our next steps will be to meet LG, we don't know how far off this is yet and we will probably have to meet with the person appointed as LG's guardian too (this is an official person who ensures that the decisions reached by all concerned are in the best interests of the child and not the current carer).

What happens then is that SW, Guardian and Solicitors representing each of the birth parents all go to court and put their reports forward so the the judge can reach a decision, and set the order which takes immediate effect. This is approx 4 - 6 months away, depending on SW getting an extension to continue investigations. SW told us that at the last hearing both parents solicitors turned up and had nothing to say other than to tell the court they had had no correspondence from their clients!

So that's it for now! Have a great weekend everyone. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Nise... I am under consultant care and take:
asprin
high dose folic acid
Vit D
Omgea 3
Pregnacare

from OV I add 25mg prednisolone steroids

from BFP I also add:
800mg cyclogest
5000 uig Fragmin

Still don't bloody work cos I keep having boys and I have a trans located X chromosome that is lethal to males. 2 of my 6 babies were tested and both were males with the trans location. I can't have PGD because my trans location is so rare there is no protocol for it....

So just gotta hope that the next one is a girl...and as I am 40 the risks for Downs etc grow.

Pretty blooming hopeless really...

Nise I have gotta give you huge kudos for being so patient and steadfast. That little girl would be the luckiest child ever and I hope the British courts see sense and give her to you. xx


----------



## Spoomie

Nise

You and OH are amazing and the whole process sounds absolutely draining. However, it sounds as though the SW is very understanding (and even supportive) of your position and that she realises the home you would give would be literally life changing to that poor poor little girl. It must be incredibly difficult for the SWs to remain dispassionate when faced with the reality of this little girl's life with the birth parents and the possibility of a wonderful life with you as adoptive parents. 

I will keep tuning in to the thread for updates periodically, but am trying to break my habit so if I miss one I just wanted you to know that I think you are amazing and I hope and pray with all my heart that this all works out happily ever after for you and this unfortunate little girl :hugs: xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise wow your sw sounds supportive
I wish you both luck through this journey

I hope I ovulated this weekend and we made a mothers day baby

I have found the past 2 days have been a real emotional rollar coaster I am weepy and irritable. I know that theres a ton of changes at work - upcoming office move, our caseloads are being rearranged as will our teams. I'm also finding just waiting for his ex stuff with the lawyer to be over is getting so much harder
It felt so good just to be able to say it like a release thanks
Sorry for rambling 

How's everyone else it's been real quiet on here

I'm not sure if it's hormones or just life getting to me


----------



## Reb S

Padbrat and Nise -:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Padbrat - I'm so sorry. Of course I remember now, you've mentioned the boy / girl issue before. I'm afraid it's got me stumped - Under normal circumstances baby gender choosing in ivf is not something I support but in your case, it is perfectly understandable - would that be an option for you? 

Nothing much to report here, sent our education / employment histories to the social worker today, got an out of office email in return :wacko: So that's the t's crossed and the i's dotted - now all we can do is wait :sleep:

Was starting a new job on Monday but they rang me in a panic this morning and asked if I could start tomorrow instead! So lady of leisure time has come to an abrupt halt. 

It's a bit quiet in here, hope everyone is just busy and lives in general are fine. :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Padbrat, I have a book about conceiving a boy or girl based on abstaining certain days. I could post it to you if you want, but I'm sure you can find the info online too. As you are able to actually conceive, it means you can time it so that chances of conceiving girl are higher. It's worth a try if you haven't already, sorry if you have! Just a suggestion xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Hi girls ,havent been posting just keeping up with thread ,forgive me i cant remember whats happening with who ,but am hoping alls well with every1 and that we all get our bfps,, afm i had my first af start weekend before last it was a bit erratic but suppose i should expect that ,hope if i must get next 1 that its a bit more normal ,have been doing opks but i either see faint lines day after day or nothing but have just bought myself a clearblue fertility monitor off ebay , seller posted it buy it now for £19.99 and £4 postage so am thinking i got lucky and got a bargain, hope my luck continues to a bfp before or after i start using it, got to say thank you to just married for the lovely pm :flower:
well thats all for now good luck every1 for a bfp this cycle and lots of :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Maryanne -:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Well, how dumb am I. Today would have been Ben's 1st birthday. As Steve said to me - he was hardly ever even here (MC at about 8 weeks) but to me he's here. At least I wish with all my heart he was.
x


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, I had remembered it was a special day for you today as it is my nephew's birthday too (sorry, but that is how I remembered it) but didn't want to message you in case you had (by some miracle) filed it away. He is definitely here. I recall your beautiful way of marking Ben's EDD last year and repeating it for my lost little one a few weeks later really really helped me to get through the day. You, Steve and precious little Ben are in my thoughts and I am sending you big big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nise

Thinking of you Reb, it doesn't matter how long they were here for, they were here and thats what counts. My friend in Oz & on here (Mellybelle) is currently fighting the battle with lots of other women in Australia who have suffered the agony of MC & especially earlier stillbirth to have their babies birth registered, for some strange reason some people are apposing this, for the life of me I can't work out why they would - but I'm hoping the bill gets through and other countries will follow suit. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Gosh Nise, that's a fight. I hadn't heard about that. How's things going? It's fascinating reading your posts - have you had anymore thoughts about it all or are you just going through the process and seeing what happens?
x


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb :hugs::hugs::hugs:

maryanne, sounds like you got a good bargain there so I hope that it gives you good luck with a BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: everyone, also been mostly reading but not much to tell, AF due in a day or two.


----------



## Desperado167

Reb::hugs: ,sometimes love lasts a moment ,sometimes love lasts a lifetime ,sometimes a moment is a lifetime :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Awe, that's nice Desperado. 

Reb. with regard to the Special Guardianship / Adoption we are now just in a waiting stage. The SW was asking the court for more time this week (haven't heard whether it's been granted or not) and I know she is going away for 3 weeks at the start of June (nobody covers her cases while she is away unless an emergency comes up) so nothings going to happen very fast. We've put our offer on the table so we just have to wait and see if the court finds it acceptable or not. We have decided that there is only so far we are prepared to bend in terms of accomodating the 'parents' - we are not prepared to have the rest of our lives dictated to by a couple of low life junkies - so we'll see. 

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

don't get here much these days but just wanted to say :hugs: to Reb


----------



## Reb S

Despie, that meant SO much to me, I can't say.
Nise - you are being so strong and putting all your priorities in the right order- I hope things come out clearly.
Maryanne - hugs straight back at you, 
and Truly - !!! How lovely to see you here and thanks for dropping by- it's so lovely seeing our successes come back to visit xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Desperado167 said:


> Reb::hugs: ,sometimes love lasts a moment ,sometimes love lasts a lifetime ,sometimes a moment is a lifetime :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie......that is beautiful. Sums up why and how our lost little ones mean more to us than the rest of the world can ever understand xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Reb S said:


> Well, how dumb am I. Today would have been Ben's 1st birthday. As Steve said to me - he was hardly ever even here (MC at about 8 weeks) but to me he's here. At least I wish with all my heart he was.
> x

i think he is here reb :hugs:, ladies i hope you don`t think me weird but i`d like to tell you about 2 things that have happened since my joshua became an angel, a few days after he was born i was lying wide awake in bed (the bedroom joshua was born in) anyway i started to notice that the room seemed to be going lighter then darker ect for a few minutes ,i`m not talking bright lights just lighter than the immediate darkness, then i saw like a black orb moving up the wall with the darkness still getting lighter and darker, i would like to think that this was joshuas presence in the room but am keeping rational as i was taking codine tablets regularly 3 times a day at the time , then a few nights ago again lying in bed my dh was fast asleep facing away from me ,again i was wide awake,anyway i felt a very strong puff of air on my neck no 1 else was in the room and no windows were open , my dh and i had been talking about joshua earlier that evening, again i`d like to think this was joshua, i know alot of people don`t believe in spirits but i think i do and after these 2 experiances i do more, anywhoo i`m waffling but i take comfort from what happened and like to think our angels are definately out there,,,,

butterfly thank you x and i hope the witch stays away for you and for ever1 else too 

every1 :dust: x


----------



## Mistyy

Maryanne i dont think that sounds weird :hugs: I have an open mind about these things (had alot of odd experiences over the years myself) and i think if you are taking comfort from feeling Joshua coming close to you in this way then who can argue? Its a special moment. Dont worry what other people think at all! :flower:

Reb - massive hugs for your special date yesterday. :hugs:

Nise - good for you on standing your ground there over not letting the LGs parents just swan in and out of your lives when they please. That would just not be on IMO.

Waves to everyone else :hi: Its a quiet month it seems ladies. 

AFM - CD11 today. Think i'll ov over the weekend. Earliest would be Saturday. DH is off on his weekend away in Bognor (dressed as Elvis ...:haha:) tomorrow afternoon straight from work - so i'll jump him tomorrow morning, lol. He has said he'll come home on Sunday and not stay till Monday like some of the other (20 something) guys are. He has been honest and said its as much to do with finding the idea of a *3 *night bender too much to handle these days, as wanting to catch my ov!! :rofl: ](*,)


----------



## Mistyy

PDMC - hugs for you too hun. Just remembered you said you were feeling grotty and tearful. Hormones are great arent they? Not! :hugs: Hope you're feeling better :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Maryanne ,that give me goosebumps ,I do believe once conceived our babies are in our hearts and our lives forever ,hugs for everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad you sticking to your guns Nise and not letting some irresponsible parents dictate how about the adoption. It would affect your whole emotional wellbeing and the little girls if you adopt her but with the threat of them taking her back hanging over you all the time. 

Does n't sound wierd Maryann....if you find comfort in it then just enjoy feeling that you are in touch with Joshua.

I was n't following this thread when Ben left but hope you doing ok Reb..... 


Hope your timing is ok Misty this weekend...luckily your DH is on board with the ttc and prepared to spend one day less away. Hope you get him out of the Elvis costume before bd 

Yea its been quite here...I check in most days but don't always post but I am reading everyones posts.
I should be ovulating today as I got a +OPK yesterday so fingers crossed for this month.


----------



## Nise

Misty - Big cheer for your OH. :happydance:

Pippi - Hope you got your big O and the swimmers are doing their business!

AFM - No new news on adoption/special guardianship front. Bloody boring witch flew in today so back to CD1. I started back to work on Wednesday was a bit unexpected as I wasn't supposed to start till this coming Monday - but they had a sudden panic attack and rang last Tues begging me to come in - so I did. Am working on a cbbc puppet show which is hilarious! It's all about common illnesses that kids get or in this case the puppet gets, there are lots of songs like 'the constipation song,' 'the cold sore song', 'the allergy song' ! My favourite so far is definitely 'the constipation song' all about pooh - beginning to feel sorry for mothers of youngsters who will no doubt learn the lyrics fairly fast! :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Nise said:


> Misty - Big cheer for your OH. :happydance:
> 
> Pippi - Hope you got your big O and the swimmers are doing their business!
> 
> AFM - No new news on adoption/special guardianship front. Bloody boring witch flew in today so back to CD1. I started back to work on Wednesday was a bit unexpected as I wasn't supposed to start till this coming Monday - but they had a sudden panic attack and rang last Tues begging me to come in - so I did. Am working on a cbbc puppet show which is hilarious! It's all about common illnesses that kids get or in this case the puppet gets, there are lots of songs like 'the constipation song,' 'the cold sore song', 'the allergy song' ! My favourite so far is definitely 'the constipation song' all about pooh - beginning to feel sorry for mothers of youngsters who will no doubt learn the lyrics fairly fast! :hugs:

My nephew is addicted to cbbc, I'm really looking forward to that! Lol! He's 2. He burped yesterday and said 'I farted' so he's obviously a bit mixed up, so a constipation song would be perfect for him haha! X


----------



## padbrat

Nise... looks like we are cycle buds... I am on CD 1 too.... rather unexpectedly as I wasn't expecting AF until the 25th May.

Had a good laugh at the songs! How funny!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise said:


> Misty - Big cheer for your OH. :happydance:
> 
> Pippi - Hope you got your big O and the swimmers are doing their business!
> 
> AFM - No new news on adoption/special guardianship front. Bloody boring witch flew in today so back to CD1. I started back to work on Wednesday was a bit unexpected as I wasn't supposed to start till this coming Monday - but they had a sudden panic attack and rang last Tues begging me to come in - so I did. Am working on a cbbc puppet show which is hilarious! It's all about common illnesses that kids get or in this case the puppet gets, there are lots of songs like 'the constipation song,' 'the cold sore song', 'the allergy song' ! My favourite so far is definitely 'the constipation song' all about pooh - beginning to feel sorry for mothers of youngsters who will no doubt learn the lyrics fairly fast! :hugs:

Lol I love it I was trying to figure out what cbbc was til doh said it outbound we get that here my son used to love it- it's a nice change fro
Nickelodeon 

Afm 2 ww 
I went for a run today and darn it my boobs hurt need to double bra next time darn hormone shifts. It was really hot at 1030 it was 26 Celsius out gonna have to get up earlier


----------



## Nise

pdmcd17 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Misty - Big cheer for your OH. :happydance:
> 
> Pippi - Hope you got your big O and the swimmers are doing their business!
> 
> AFM - No new news on adoption/special guardianship front. Bloody boring witch flew in today so back to CD1. I started back to work on Wednesday was a bit unexpected as I wasn't supposed to start till this coming Monday - but they had a sudden panic attack and rang last Tues begging me to come in - so I did. Am working on a cbbc puppet show which is hilarious! It's all about common illnesses that kids get or in this case the puppet gets, there are lots of songs like 'the constipation song,' 'the cold sore song', 'the allergy song' ! My favourite so far is definitely 'the constipation song' all about pooh - beginning to feel sorry for mothers of youngsters who will no doubt learn the lyrics fairly fast! :hugs:
> 
> Lol I love it I was trying to figure out what cbbc was til doh said it outbound we get that here my son used to love it- it's a nice change fro
> Nickelodeon
> 
> Afm 2 ww
> I went for a run today and darn it my boobs hurt need to double bra next time darn hormone shifts. It was really hot at 1030 it was 26 Celsius out gonna have to get up earlierClick to expand...

Want me to send you some of our crappy English weather? Actually, I'll re-phrase that you can have it all! It's nearly June and I'm still having to wear a fleece, coat and have the heating on!!! WTF is going on. :growlmad:


----------



## Mistyy

LOL'd at the constipation song,* Nise* Love it! Another one here sick of the bloomin dingy (sp?) grey weather. 

Pippi - your post inspired me to do OPKs again this month. Thank you :friends: The elvis costume will most def be coming off before BD tonight :haha:

Padbrat + Nise sorry to hear about your repective Aunt Flo's arrival. May she be trouble free and push off and leave you in peace a.s.a.p, both of you :hugs: 

PCMCD - Fingers crossed for this 2ww :thumbup: 

AFM: DH was home today by lunchtime (after 3 hour drive) :happydance: I missed him SO much. We're rarely apart for long. He's rung 4 times and sent me a lovely text yesterday saying it was ok at Bognor with the lads, but he missed me and couldnt wait to get back. Awwwww! Sorry for the _slush_ :oops:

On the ttc front I had a neg OPK yesterday, but 2 stonking positives today AND some good EWM. (Which i think is down to me making an effort to drink more water just lately. I'm a bugger for not drinking enough). SO i am pretty happy as i recon i may be egg laying tonight or tomorrow. Temp hasnt gone up yet. I thought i'd be a bit more carefull about checking my signs this cycle as the last 2 have been a bit ambiguous on FF and that makes me fret. Stupid isnt it? I know temping doesnt_ make_ me ovulate. But i find it a comfort to see clearly that i have. Even if the witch turns up month after month ...

Oh well anyway - early night for us tonight i think :winkwink::mrgreen:
Love to all x


----------



## padbrat

Here here Missy and Nise.. the weather is awful... but apparently next week it is getting warmer... bout time!!

Yes FF is stressing me out too.... wish I hadn't started temping... is a nightmare! LOL


----------



## Nise

Ha ha of course it is Padbrat - I'm about to be stuck in a dark old studio all day so the sun is bound to shine. Ah well - there's always lunch times and balmy evenings! Nice to have a cycle buddy :bike: and coz we're the right side of O here's to it. :wine: cheers! :hugs: 

Misty - I'm so happy that the fertility fairies seem to be smiling on you and O has waited for you OH's return :happydance: I am like you with water, must must must drink more this cycle. And as for temping, it was driving me nuts so I gave it up for months - but recently I have become a closet temper! Gonna try and pack it up again though coz I hate the way it dictates my moods - no little numbers should have that much power. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Aww. ((Hugs)) for all the stressed temp'ers here.

Thank you Nise :hugs:

It is quite silly how those numbers affect us yes. For me it depends on which bit of the cycle i'm in. First half is just cruising - then around now i get rather twitchy waiting for that rise .... 

With the keeping hydrated for good CM thing - i do not know whats wrong with me! I have (in the past now :)) been happy to spend a fortune on suplements and the weird and wonderful and stick to a routine of taking/doing them all. You'd think then that sticking to doing the most basic, important, simple and more-over_ FREE_ thing, ie: drinking a few glasses of water every day, would be a given. But no. For some reason it seems to be too much for me! :dohh: lol

Imagine if that was all it would have taken and i havnt been doing it! Arrrgggghhh! 

<goes to fill drinking bottle> <muttering>


----------



## Desperado167

Same here with the drinking water now if it was tea or coffee I could easily have six glasses a day :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

:wine::drunk: Or if it was wine...!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> :wine::drunk: Or if it was wine...!!!

:haha::haha:Yip even easier :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Or chocolate ... :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Just_married

Or wine AND chocolate. :wohoo:


----------



## pdmcd17

I agree coffee (& tea - not a fan of tea except chai and i dont think a chai lattee counts as a tea) wine and chocolate should all count as fluid and not cause weight gain:)


----------



## Desperado167

pdmcd17 said:


> I agree coffee (& tea - not a fan of tea except chai and i dont think a chai lattee counts as a tea) wine and chocolate should all count as fluid and not cause weight gain:)

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hmmm wine and chocolate... must be good for the stressed FF gang.... I include me in that little group lol!!

So how are ya my cycle bud Nise? Am on CD 2 ... big temp dip from 36.7 to 35.7... apart from that it is pretty boring lol.

Hey Missy!!


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> :wine::drunk: Or if it was wine...!!!

You and me, Wednesday night :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies, how are you all? Laptop been away being fixed so been out of contact. Any good news from anyone that I have missed? I do hope so?:thumbup:

How's Garfie?

AFM - nothing to report, see consultant on 22nd June for blood results and scan results but technician did say they were clear!!


----------



## Desperado167

Bfn for me this morning ,temps still pretty high due to taking the soy this month af due Friday ,love and babydust to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone,

Warning, this is not a happy post. As you know I was a bit worried about when I ovulated after my D&c. I think it turned out that it was 8 days later than normal, but I had my +ve OPK and the twinges on my left side (the only sie that seems to do anything) round about day 24. Its now day 40 and no AF. My LP is usually 11 to 12 days so here I am at day 16 and nothing. All tests BFN.

I'm now terrified that the D&C has caused me problems. There's that Asherman's Syndrome where you lose your periods because of scarring and are probably infertile from that point on. Its rare but my luck so far has not been the best, still birth, miscarriage and now this. I've never wanted to see my period so much. I'm so scared that this is it. I'm now broken beyond repair. I shouldn't jump the gun but what else can it be. 

Sorry, for this being an unhappy post but needed to just "speak" to someone.


----------



## Desperado167

Barnabibear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Warning, this is not a happy post. As you know I was a bit worried about when I ovulated after my D&c. I think it turned out that it was 8 days later than normal, but I had my +ve OPK and the twinges on my left side (the only sie that seems to do anything) round about day 24. Its now day 40 and no AF. My LP is usually 11 to 12 days so here I am at day 16 and nothing. All tests BFN.
> 
> I'm now terrified that the D&C has caused me problems. There's that Asherman's Syndrome where you lose your periods because of scarring and are probably infertile from that point on. Its rare but my luck so far has not been the best, still birth, miscarriage and now this. I've never wanted to see my period so much. I'm so scared that this is it. I'm now broken beyond repair. I shouldn't jump the gun but what else can it be.
> 
> Sorry, for this being an unhappy post but needed to just "speak" to someone.

Good morning sweetie ,am sorry you are so worried but please don't panic just yet,i really just think your body needs a bit of time to get back to normal ,for me after a d& c it took a few cycles for my period to be regular ,up to a week late both times and the stress u are going thru will probably not be helping ,don't know wot else to say to make u be less worried but know that I am thinking of you ,much love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Desperado167 said:


> Bfn for me this morning ,temps still pretty high due to taking the soy this month af due Friday ,love and babydust to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We are cycle buddies this month, af due fri for me too. Didn't take soy this month tho & bfn for me. I've to try and book an hsg start of next cycle but u know what it's like, they only perform it on a Wednesday and it has to be cd7-11 and they only do three a week and you need to balance on one leg whilst whistling the national anthem backwards whilst patting tour head and rubbing your tummy. True story lol 

Hope both our bfns somehow turn into big sticky bfps by Friday! Xx


----------



## Desperado167

Just_married said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn for me this morning ,temps still pretty high due to taking the soy this month af due Friday ,love and babydust to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> We are cycle buddies this month, af due fri for me too. Didn't take soy this month tho & bfn for me. I've to try and book an hsg start of next cycle but u know what it's like, they only perform it on a Wednesday and it has to be cd7-11 and they only do three a week and you need to balance on one leg whilst whistling the national anthem backwards whilst patting tour head and rubbing your tummy. True story lol
> 
> Hope both our bfns somehow turn into big sticky bfps by Friday! XxClick to expand...

:haha::haha:,:happydance::happydance:Yeah for a cycle buddie :thumbup:,wen are u testing again?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Well, I have 1 strip & 1 poas left. I may try the strip tomorrow morning as I've ordered 20 more from eBay & they should arrive by Friday(!)

I put myself in such a downer with the bfn. Woke up dh and had a deep convo about saving up for ivf if the hsg says my tubes are blocked. Yep, the demon doubt is here, and I'm whacking him on the head with my plan b.


----------



## Reb S

Barnabibear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Warning, this is not a happy post. As you know I was a bit worried about when I ovulated after my D&c. I think it turned out that it was 8 days later than normal, but I had my +ve OPK and the twinges on my left side (the only sie that seems to do anything) round about day 24. Its now day 40 and no AF. My LP is usually 11 to 12 days so here I am at day 16 and nothing. All tests BFN.
> 
> I'm now terrified that the D&C has caused me problems. There's that Asherman's Syndrome where you lose your periods because of scarring and are probably infertile from that point on. Its rare but my luck so far has not been the best, still birth, miscarriage and now this. I've never wanted to see my period so much. I'm so scared that this is it. I'm now broken beyond repair. I shouldn't jump the gun but what else can it be.
> 
> Sorry, for this being an unhappy post but needed to just "speak" to someone.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll echo Despie and say please don't worry. I'm sure your AF will turn up eventually. Try not to jump to conclusions of worst-case scenario as it doesn't help you at all. I'm sorry you've had such rotten luck xxx
Spoomie - yippeeeee!
AFM - day 1, I'm only counting now so I know when to take a tampon on tour with me...! My dear AF is the only thing I know to be so regular that I can already relax about not having it for my wedding!


----------



## Butterfly67

Barnabibear, I agree, cycles are always pretty irregular after an mc or D&C and AF can often take a while to turn up from what I have heard so please do not stress yourself too much :hugs::hugs:

J_M lol at the HSG and :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you too - seems like there are a few of us feeling a bit down right now.

T, am keeping my fingers crossed as your temps look good - do you think soy changes your post O temps then? :flower:

Yes, where is garfie?

Reb :hugs::hugs: what date is the :wedding:? :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

:hugs: Barnabibear. Oh love i can only echo what others have said too, ie: your body will take its time to get back to a normal, regular cycle. It's no help knowing that when you're feeling like every minute is an hour waiting for something like this though is it? Take comfort from the fact that lots of the ladies here are saying this sounds normal, and your AF will appear soon. I hope it's helping to talk with us here :hugs:

Desperado - sorry to hear about the BFN - BUT, its not over till the fat :witch: sings! Friday's ages away! Fingers crossed here :)

Just married - same for you! Fingers crossed here for you too. BFNs are just _THE PITS_ :growlmad: I hate them and have found they depress me way way more than finding the first AF stains. That just always seems a much 'gentler' let down. And the accompanying CD1 thing with that is always a lift i find. I have vowed not to take another preg test unless and untill i'm loads of weeks late, getting fat and throwing up! :winkwink: ANYWAY - again - Friday's ages away!

Reb - wedding?_ Wedding!_ :happydance: When please? And i'm sooooo pleased for you that AF wont be there as a guest, lol. Having just doged that particular bullet (very closely) i'm right with you on that ((hugs)) for CD1 :friends: But its nice to hear you sound bouyant :)

AFM - _still_ no real temp rise. Another pos OPK yesterday. Having spent all that energy fretting about ov happening on Saturday i'm now wondering where the bloody hell it is! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, SNAP, CD1 here too, you are my new Twinny, we're like those women who live or work together whose cycles align! Boo, hiss for us, again :-(


----------



## Barnabibear

Thank you all for your advice. I hope this turns out to be another :wacko: moment and I prove to be panicking over nothing. Please please let me be stressing about nothing.

I rang my GP and she's done a blood test just to confirm I'm not pregnant which I know I'm not but at least its something I suppose. This waiting and waiting seems to be going on forever and I'm still petrified of the worst having happened.

Here's hoping I end up :blush: because I'm a big nelly-noo-nah and you can all tell me "told you so".

Note to self.... Must remain positive and not think the worst.


----------



## Desperado167

Just_married said:


> Well, I have 1 strip & 1 poas left. I may try the strip tomorrow morning as I've ordered 20 more from eBay & they should arrive by Friday(!)
> 
> I put myself in such a downer with the bfn. Woke up dh and had a deep convo about saving up for ivf if the hsg says my tubes are blocked. Yep, the demon doubt is here, and I'm whacking him on the head with my plan b.

I know sweetie it's horrible ,good luck for testing again ,:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

Sorry to worry you all I am still here (and still pregnant) had my third HCG a week ago it had gone up from 798 to 3443 in a week :happydance:and the Doc said no need for further blood test (just causes stress :wacko:)

I am reading all your posts but I honestly don't know what to say to you except you are all incredibly brave and real troopers.:flower:

I can't begin to imagine what most of you have gone/or going through to get to your dream.

I am still feeling fine at the moment no m/s but who knows if or when that will strike :haha:

I am now awaiting to hear from a Mid Wife to get a scan (10 weeks I think it will be) so if it's not to distressing for you ladies (providing everything is okay) I will put a pic up :thumbup:

On another note I bought a sexy bikini a few months ago to wear on our holiday (July 24) well I have serious baby bloat and it doesn't look too sexy :haha: although hubby is loving the baby boobies :blush:

Good luck to all ladies testing soon :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Glowstar

Barnabibear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Warning, this is not a happy post. As you know I was a bit worried about when I ovulated after my D&c. I think it turned out that it was 8 days later than normal, but I had my +ve OPK and the twinges on my left side (the only sie that seems to do anything) round about day 24. Its now day 40 and no AF. My LP is usually 11 to 12 days so here I am at day 16 and nothing. All tests BFN.
> 
> I'm now terrified that the D&C has caused me problems. There's that Asherman's Syndrome where you lose your periods because of scarring and are probably infertile from that point on. Its rare but my luck so far has not been the best, still birth, miscarriage and now this. I've never wanted to see my period so much. I'm so scared that this is it. I'm now broken beyond repair. I shouldn't jump the gun but what else can it be.
> 
> Sorry, for this being an unhappy post but needed to just "speak" to someone.

Just wanted to say that at age 40 I had a MC too and an emergency D&C and blood transfusion and I actually fell pregnant THAT cycle with no AF so it can happen :winkwink:
Stop Googling! I also read loads of articles about Ashermans etc I think no AF and BFN probably means you ovulated a lot later than what you thought despite the +OPK...maybe your body geared up but didn't do it and tried again a few days later :winkwink:


----------



## Just_married

Guess what I did this morning? Half asleep & discreetly trying to smuggle an hcg strip from my drawer....I accidentally took an lh and didn't realise until I'd dipped it. I'm one of these weirdos who gets an lh surge before af so of course I got +, unfortunately the last actual hcg was in bedroom, my last poas was all I had hidden in bathroom & of course i had to use it 'just in case' as I know +opk can be lh or hcg. :bfn: not that surprised really


----------



## pdmcd17

just married i hope the witch stays away and the -ve turns into a BFP

its been so warm here im not sure if im drinking too much but man am i peeing alot the past few days, im not liking it --- too bad it wasnt a preg symtom but im like 7-10dpo so no chance of that


----------



## Mistyy

Hope you're all enjoying the lovely SUNSHINE :happydance:

Oh *Justmarried* are you saying you took a preg test by mistake? Awww.:hug: that really is rotton (_but there is still time_ :))

PDMC - with you on the drinking more peeing more :) I'm back on my low carb diet. I think i put on about 10 stone on my honeymoon, lol, all that pasta and pizza in Italy shot straight to my hips and waist! Got a big posh family wedding to go to in August and i want to look slinky.

Garfie - looking forward to the scan pics. 10 weeks already?! :happydance:

Spoomie - :hugs: for you for your CD1.

Barnabibear - how are you feeling now hun? I hope you've managed to settle your mind a little :hugs:

afm - FF has given me a nice normal trouble free set of cross hairs. <relief> :) 

Question - Can i ask if you ladies tend to get 1 positive OPK and then not test any more? Or do you keep testing till they go neg? Its just that when i've kept testing after my first + i can get up to 3/4 days of strong +OPK's and FF doesnt like it! What are your thoughts please?

xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi Mistyy,

Still in full panic mode. Wake up and cry evry morning when AF isn't there. It might be a touch dramatic but I'm just so tense about this now. Day 18 DPO, 42 days since my D&C. I don't think I'd mind so much if I didn't want to crack on and try again, and my internal clock has gone from a whispering tick tock to shouting at the top of its voice TICK TOCK. My AMH was rubbish, boarder line for even getting pregnant so that help push up the volume to top level. Everyone on here are really great and I did calm down a bit but for maybe 2 hours (lol) and then got right back on the f'reak yourself out' train.
Oh, AF where have you gone....


As for OPK, I keep POAS until they start to get lighter. I usually get 2 or 3 days of +ve and then they start to get lighter. I stop testing after the 2nd -ve. I always do a 2nd incase things are erm.. more dilute and its a false -ve. I used to use a CBFM but I think I had a bad batch of test sticks and the dye just spread in the window, so I got very funky results. Was going to start using it again as soon as I have my first natural cycle.


----------



## garfie

Barna - Did you dip or pee directly onto the CBFM sticks:flower:

MIsty - Ha ha I wish I was 10 weeks, sorry for the confusion I should be getting a scan at 10 weeks still a few weeks away yet like a month :haha:

Just-married - We've all done daft things I know I have, one month when I was not pregnant I snuck a test (so I thought from my drawer, careful so not to wake hubby) peed on it and got two lines :happydance: :happydance: only to realise it was an OPK and not a pregnancy test.:dohh: Of course the pregnancy test that month was neg.

:dust::dust::dust: when you test again hun.

Good luck ladies catching the eggy:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Reb S

Garfie- LOVING your new avatar! - gives the thread a boost.
JustMarried - hahahaha!! Hope you get a real + soon.
Barnibear - I'm so sorry you're having such a bad time. Have you been back to the docs? If only to tell him how worried you are - he may be able to reassure you. Hugs xxx
Mistyy - I used to just get the one + then stop - why use expensive sticks when you know what's going on - just get :sex::spermy::bunny::sex:
AFM - :wine: - when I fall off the wagon, I just keep falling!!! x


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Barnabi* i was going to say what *Reb* said - maybe go to your GP and have a chat? I am absolutely NO expert on hormone levels/tests/ect but i do know you'll feel better _doing_ something about how you're feeling. Plus he/she may be able to put your mind at rest quite easily? For what its worth i'm sure you'll come on soon ((hug)) AF will just surprise you one morning. If you skipped this period completely when would you be due on for the next one, IYKWM? Maybe work towards that and scrap this one. Give yourself some releif from living from minute to minute. You've had a procedure, which although commonplace and safe, is still quite likely to be disruptive to your cycle untill things kick in again. More ((hugs)).

*Garfie* - sorry :wacko::haha: i got carried away there! Still looking forward to the scan though :) Thank you and *Barnabi* for your thoughts on OPKs. Interesting. I vaguely remember getting the idea from somewhere (months ago) that you ''should'' stop testing after your 1st + POK and just get on the BDing. Which is fair enough. And i do :) I just wondered how long mine would stay + for ... then <nosey emoticon> started wondering what everybody else does. FF gets a strop on in if a + has been recorded after what she decrees is my ov day. :roll: Plus, yes, there is also the issue of strong wee/weak wee, lol, so i like to double check. 

xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

garfie said:


> Barna - Did you dip or pee directly onto the CBFM sticks:flower:

I was a dipper. Can that cause the dye to spread. Once they dried I ended up with two lines but they also seemed quite random. Previous batches had worked just fine. If there's a knack to it then let me know. :haha:


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistyy, I think I'm just overly calculating when it comes to POAS. Double and triple check. I use the internet strips from Amazon so they don't cost very much or maybe I'd think twice before wasting them. 

AFM. Next AF would be due 15th June (ish) so maybe it will happen by then. I did ring GP on Monday and had a blood test to confirm not pregnant. She was meant to follow up with the results and arrange an appointment. I chased today and my GP isn't in and it would appear that my blood test results aren't back. Told me to ring back this afternoon so will see what happens next. Thank you Reb and Mistyy :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Barnabi

Mistyy, I usually only get a + OPK for about 4 hours and then once I see that I test a couple more times to see that it is going down to negative and it is all usually over in 24 hours or so :haha:


----------



## Just_married

Despie, how did you go today? Back to Cd1 for me. Frustratingly, that means I can't get hsg this month as cd7-11 doesn't fall on a Wednesday which is only days my hosp does them. 

So, whilst I'm still ignorant of any tubal problem, I'm going to blame a random variety of things (excess weight, immature eggs & lack of ewcm) and give myself a random variety of hoops to jump through (crash diet, soya isoflavones & preseed).

Fingers crossed for all you others in TWW. Mwah!


----------



## pdmcd17

So on a non ttc note today my doh proposed
I'm engaged!!!!

Now to start to plan our wedding I'm hoping either for aug or oct depends on dd unniversity schedule as we're gonna go to Jamaica


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats pcmcd - seems like there has been rush of proposals on this thread over the last few months :wedding: :happydance::happydance:

Damn for cd1 j_m and annoying about the HSG :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

pdmcd17 said:


> So on a non ttc note today my doh proposed
> I'm engaged!!!!
> 
> Now to start to plan our wedding I'm hoping either for aug or oct depends on dd unniversity schedule as we're gonna go to Jamaica

That's so awesome. Congratulations. If you need any advice misty & I are here to help, that right misty? :D


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Yay!:happydance: :wedding: Congrats Pdmcd! As Just married says we will certainly get involved with all the nitty gritty details with you :) I love it!

Just married - ((hugs)) for CD1 there. That's a pain about CD 7/11 having to be on a Wednesday!?!?! (dont forget drinking plenty of water in that list of 'things to do this month') 

Butterfly :hi: - wow that's quite a small window of +OPK! Although to be honest when i very first started to do OPKs (yonks ago) i was expecting just that. A surge which only lasts a few hours. Seems more like it should be really - i find my long ones confusing :wacko:

Barnabie - :hi: Yes, i think work towards the 15th ish now then and see what happens. How did your docs appt/blood results go?

Waves to everyone else - gotta dash, sun is shinning and i'm getting my car back from the garage in a min after a week of being carless :D (just not looking forward to the bill .... :dohh:)


----------



## Just_married

Need advice ladies. Af is crazy today. I've taken tranexamic acid (I've used it before) to calm it down but it's had no effect and I'm getting worried. :(


----------



## LLbean

pdmcd17 CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Thanks everyone I'm still amazed it happened he totally shocked me
Trust me I'll ask for ideas especially dresses as its gonna be a tropical one

Just married when my cycles were out of whack and I was heavy bleeding I found Blie cohash helped but mostly it was a hot water bottle and massaging the area ( postpartum uterus massages to pass any clots)

You cramp a bit after but you will pass clots and feel relief and less flow
Goodluck hon


----------



## Just_married

Ended up phoning nhs24 after 5hrs of stressing out my mind. Doc said I could take an extra tranexamic acid, but if it gets worse to go to hosp. Dh has 2 gigs tonight & is already stressing in case I can't go. Last time I had anything even close to this was when I was 21, one month after an incomplete 13wk mc and needed a d&c after that. Sorry ladies, don't usually get upset about it as I'm used to nightmarish af, but today has been a bitch xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Just_married said:


> Ended up phoning nhs24 after 5hrs of stressing out my mind. Doc said I could take an extra tranexamic acid, but if it gets worse to go to hosp. Dh has 2 gigs tonight & is already stressing in case I can't go. Last time I had anything even close to this was when I was 21, one month after an incomplete 13wk mc and needed a d&c after that. Sorry ladies, don't usually get upset about it as I'm used to nightmarish af, but today has been a bitch xxx

Aw babes could it have been a chemical sweetie?or is your af usually heavy ?Hope u feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just_married said:


> Despie, how did you go today? Back to Cd1 for me. Frustratingly, that means I can't get hsg this month as cd7-11 doesn't fall on a Wednesday which is only days my hosp does them.
> 
> So, whilst I'm still ignorant of any tubal problem, I'm going to blame a random variety of things (excess weight, immature eggs & lack of ewcm) and give myself a random variety of hoops to jump through (crash diet, soya isoflavones & preseed).
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you others in TWW. Mwah!

Sorry babes for cd1 ,am still waiting on af ,my chart has been messed up this month so can't even go by it :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

pdmcd17 said:


> So on a non ttc note today my doh proposed
> I'm engaged!!!!
> 
> Now to start to plan our wedding I'm hoping either for aug or oct depends on dd unniversity schedule as we're gonna go to Jamaica

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Desperado167 said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Ended up phoning nhs24 after 5hrs of stressing out my mind. Doc said I could take an extra tranexamic acid, but if it gets worse to go to hosp. Dh has 2 gigs tonight & is already stressing in case I can't go. Last time I had anything even close to this was when I was 21, one month after an incomplete 13wk mc and needed a d&c after that. Sorry ladies, don't usually get upset about it as I'm used to nightmarish af, but today has been a bitch xxx
> 
> Aw babes could it have been a chemical sweetie?or is your af usually heavy ?Hope u feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I last tested on Thursday although it wasn't a sensitive test. Something's def different. The strange thing is I've had no pain & cramping. Thanks for the hugs! Sorry you're waiting for af, I'm assuming you've had bfns? Have you ever had anything like this happen to you? I know you've been through a lot TTC, just looking for some wisdom instead of the anxiety racing through my head right now. 

Hope everyone is well! X


----------



## Nise

garfie said:


> On another note I bought a sexy bikini a few months ago to wear on our holiday (July 24) well I have serious baby bloat and it doesn't look too sexy :haha: although hubby is loving the baby boobies :blush:
> 
> Good luck to all ladies testing soon :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie - Who cares about sexy bikini's when you've got baby bloat to boast, wear it with pride, you're a winner! :hugs:



Just_married said:


> Guess what I did this morning? Half asleep & discreetly trying to smuggle an hcg strip from my drawer....I accidentally took an lh and didn't realise until I'd dipped it. I'm one of these weirdos who gets an lh surge before af so of course I got +, unfortunately the last actual hcg was in bedroom, my last poas was all I had hidden in bathroom & of course i had to use it 'just in case' as I know +opk can be lh or hcg. :bfn: not that surprised really

:dohh: that's the sort of thing I would do :haha: Wish it had been a bfp for you though. The sunshine is great :hugs:




Mistyy said:


> Hope you're all enjoying the lovely SUNSHINE :happydance:
> afm - FF has given me a nice normal trouble free set of cross hairs. <relief> :)
> 
> Question - Can i ask if you ladies tend to get 1 positive OPK and then not test any more? Or do you keep testing till they go neg? Its just that when i've kept testing after my first + i can get up to 3/4 days of strong +OPK's and FF doesnt like it! What are your thoughts please?
> 
> xxx

I'm loving the sunshine :happydance: Glad you got a nice set of cross hairs this cycle, just need a nice bfp to round it off now. With regard to the opk's - I used to do 2 a day, one around lunch time and one quite late at night - I always seemed to get a positive late at night which would be gone by the following lunch time - Once I'd got one though I would stop. :hugs:



Reb S said:


> AFM - :wine: - when I fall off the wagon, I just keep falling!!! x

I am totes with you! :drunk: and have fallen off the temp wagon and the opk wagon - sod it I'm going for the ooops I got pg after one to many method! :haha: :hugs:



Just_married said:


> Despie, how did you go today? Back to Cd1 for me. Frustratingly, that means I can't get hsg this month as cd7-11 doesn't fall on a Wednesday which is only days my hosp does them.
> 
> So, whilst I'm still ignorant of any tubal problem, I'm going to blame a random variety of things (excess weight, immature eggs & lack of ewcm) and give myself a random variety of hoops to jump through (crash diet, soya isoflavones & preseed).
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you others in TWW. Mwah!

That's really crappy, hun. Big hugs to you and good luck with the hoop jumping, I'll be passing the shagathon torch to you in the next few days :haha: :hugs:



pdmcd17 said:


> So on a non ttc note today my doh proposed
> I'm engaged!!!!
> 
> Now to start to plan our wedding I'm hoping either for aug or oct depends on dd unniversity schedule as we're gonna go to Jamaica

:yipee: Fabulous news and huge congratulations to you, love the sound of Jamaica, it will be wonderful. No experience here in organising weddings, but looking forward to hearing all about your plans. :hugs: 



Just_married said:


> Ended up phoning nhs24 after 5hrs of stressing out my mind. Doc said I could take an extra tranexamic acid, but if it gets worse to go to hosp. Dh has 2 gigs tonight & is already stressing in case I can't go. Last time I had anything even close to this was when I was 21, one month after an incomplete 13wk mc and needed a d&c after that. Sorry ladies, don't usually get upset about it as I'm used to nightmarish af, but today has been a bitch xxx

Oh hun, that's a bit scary. I hope it's just an extra heavy AF - sometimes those are a good thing apparently! Hope it eases off soon though. :hugs:



padbrat said:


> Hmmm wine and chocolate... must be good for the stressed FF gang.... I include me in that little group lol!!
> 
> So how are ya my cycle bud Nise? Am on CD 2 ... big temp dip from 36.7 to 35.7... apart from that it is pretty boring lol.

Hey Padbrat, I'm ashamed of being such a crap cycle buddy - work has had me run ragged, with only 1 weeks prep - we start filming on Monday - there just don't seem to be enough hours in the day. Just my luck that next week will be O week!!! How are you getting on, ready for the shagathon? :hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Bfn for me this morning ,temps still pretty high due to taking the soy this month af due Friday ,love and babydust to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Boo, I was really hoping a few days away from the thread would throw up some new bfp's. So sorry to hear this. :hugs:

AFM - well I have news on the adoption/special guardianship. I wasn't expecting to hear anything for several weeks but I got a call from SW late yesterday afternoon and we now have the all clear to meet with LG. She is suggesting we have a family get together at the Grandmothers, keeping it casual for the first one. She told me that she has spoken with LG who at first didn't want to talk about things but then apparently asked "are they going to be my mummy and daddy"... cue watery eyes! LG also asked if that was Dee from Australia - so it would seem she knows about me. SW reckons the family have spoken to her (must be a bit frustrating for the SW that family keep jumping the gun - sigh!) SW also ended the conversation with a warning about not getting to excited - don't know what that's supposed to mean - maybe it's in case LG doesn't like us! Anyway we have to sort out a weekend now to go up North, not helped by bloody work suddenly scheduling in 2 working Saturdays where there shouldn't have been. Bit annoyed about that, usually we work bank holidays in my industry but they've decided to give us the Jubilee ones off!!! Of course we have to make up for it coz they can't just wipe 2 days off the schedule so now I have to work Sat 23rd and Sat 30th June. I couldn't give a toss about the bloody Jubilee! Oh well, I'm sure we'll sort something out. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Cd1 for me ,ffs :nope:nise how could anyone not like you ,I think u are wonderful and am praying really hard it all works out for you ,love and hugs for everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Starting to feel really down about TTc ,don't really know wot else I can do or try to get a bfp :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Desperado - So sorry hun you are back on CD1 the month I conceived I drank natural grapefruit juice from CD1 until O (might be worth a try just a small glass every day) :dust::dust::dust:

Nise - I am one of these that doesn't care what people think (though I don't intentionally upset anyone) so yes I will wear my baby bloat with pride :happydance:

PD - :happydance::happydance: I loved arranging my (second :haha:) wedding Congrats hun

:dust::dust::dust: to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Reb S

Nise - I'm SO excited for you and fingers crossed all goes well for your first meeting x
Despie - lots of hugs my dear, you're always here for all of us, so hug hug hug xxx
Pmdcd17 - CONGRATS on your engagement!
AFM - weekend of decadence with my brother and his new wife (3rd!) x


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Nise - I'm SO excited for you and fingers crossed all goes well for your first meeting x
> Despie - lots of hugs my dear, you're always here for all of us, so hug hug hug xxx
> Pmdcd17 - CONGRATS on your engagement!
> AFM - weekend of decadence with my brother and his new wife (3rd!) x

Have a great weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> Desperado - So sorry hun you are back on CD1 the month I conceived I drank natural grapefruit juice from CD1 until O (might be worth a try just a small glass every day) :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Nise - I am one of these that doesn't care what people think (though I don't intentionally upset anyone) so yes I will wear my baby bloat with pride :happydance:
> 
> PD - :happydance::happydance: I loved arranging my (second :haha:) wedding Congrats hun
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all the other ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks for the tip have never actually tried it so I will give it a go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

hey ya all!

Just am so sorry you are so worried... I have no idea what to suggest, I am sorry x

Nise... how exciting.. although I know you are not allowed to get excited....so I can be excited for you! 

Desperado... am with ya... am all outta ideas!

PD how exciting! Congratulations! We renewed our wedding vows in Australia and Hubby prefers that day to our wedding day! I am sure Jamaica will be fabulous!

Garfie congrats on 7 weeks!

Hey Butterfly!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi, 

Congrats pdmcd 17 on your engagement -so exciting that you were n't expecting it!

Nice to have some progress for Nise- hope you can find a suitable weekend to meet Lg. Bumper with working all those weekends.

Misty- I usually get +opt for one day. I get a faint band the day before and after usually. I find I drink less when doing those test as instructions tell you not to drink for 2-3 hrs beforehand.. Just though at the times I need to drink more.

Sorry to hear you back on cd1 desperado- and that you finding it difficult to keep ttc. I haven't been trying very long but can imagine how you must feel. 

Hope af pain has eased just married- miserable to be in pain when the weather is so nice outside.

I've been keeping a low profile here for the last week. I have RSI/chronic nerve pain in my right arm and it flared up last week so had to try rest it as much as possible outside work. Didn't want to take anti inflammatory as on 2ww. if get a Bfn this month as I can take some.... Every cloud/silver lining.

When it was bad I start to ask myself how would I ever cope if we did have a baby. But i Will have to adopt the attitude that whatever will be will be. Maybe a year on maternity leave would help as it would get me away from using the pc everyday which is the main aggravation of it.

My temps a bit higher this month but prob due to being so warm - cant seem to cool our bedroom enought. don't think it's triphasic and ff not getting too excited.


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - so sorry to hear you've been suffering from RSI. I've experienced a touch of that myself and its miserable. I think you are probably dead right when you say that a (maternity:)) break would ease it alot :hugs: With you on the temp/bedroom temp thing. Our room got quite cold as we had all the windows wide open all night, and my temp took a little dip this morning :wacko: 

*Padbrat* - :hi:

*Desperado* - :hugs: for feeling down about ttc hun. I'm going to give* Garfie*'s tip a go next cycle as well i think. So we can remind each other to drink it if you like :)

*Reb* - Hope your weekend was fab :D

*Garfie* - Loving all the :dust: Pleeeease let some settle on me :) Thanks for the grapefruit tip - will try it!

*Nise* - ooooh its sounding like things are really moving now! How exciting! <remembers SW words> <puts nonchalant face on> :winkwink:

*Just-married* - :hugs::hugs: i hope AF has calmed down a bit by now for you. I have had something similar _TMI warning_ I came on about 5 days late in the middle of the night once, and literally soaked the bed :( No cramping. Just loads and loads of blood and clots. (we used it as an excuse to get a new matress!) 2 cycles after that i fell preg. I always wonder if my huge AF was a 'misfire' as DH calls it. More :hugs: Sorry i cant offer you any better advice :(

Waves to everyone lurking :hi: Have a good Monday :D


----------



## Barnabibear

Barnabie - :hi: Yes said:

> Mistyy I'm still waiting. Blood test results were in on Thurdsday last week. Friday I rang up and the doc hadn't looked at them yet. Hoping I will hear something today. I've booked a GP appointmentm for 22nd June on the worst case scenario... No AF and 9 weeks from D&C.
> 
> The longer this goes on the more I'm wondering if I have to consider I'm infertile now, which is devastating. Trying to not get too down about it and consider that AF could turn up anytime but the longer it goes on the worse I'm getting. Tried to put a brave face on. We've had a bbq every evening since Thursday and have friends over for each one except last night so I've had my entertainment head on for the last few days. All a bit strange having sunshine for more than a couple of days in a row. Maybe summer is finally here.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Barnabibear. I'd echo what every one else said and try not let your mind get carried away with the worst case scenario.
I'm sure AF will arrive in time....you body needs time to adjust after the D&C....try and relax, I know easier said than done.

Think I'm out this month...some spotting this morning and my temp had dipped a bit. Only a 10 day LP which is 1-2 days shorter than usual....although FF put my ovulation date as one day later than usual so maybe its calculations are off a little bit.

We opened the hatch to our attic and its helping with the warm bedroom 
we got extra insulation in last november and we thought it was supposed to help with warm rooms in summer....but seems it just keeping the heat in even more (sun shines directly into bedroom in the evening)!


----------



## Mistyy

Barnabie - my God how long does it take for them to look at some results on a sheet!? Grrrrr. Sorry - i know its not good form to get cross on anothers behalf - but - :nope: You'd think they'd do that simple thing for you.

Glad the BBQ's have been a distraction :) They're forcasting a storm over our way later, it's so hot and muggy out there at the mo i wouldnt be surprised.

I just googled 'missed periods after D&C' and _loads_ of hits came up with ladies saying its been 8, even 11 or 12 weeks since their D&C and worrying where their period was. These were universally answered by other ladies saying 'oh, yeah, that happened to me - it took 'X' no. of weeks but they did come back. *Have faith!* :):hugs: Its not unusual.

xxx

Pippi - :hugs: for CD1. If it is really unusual for you to have a short LP then i would def. err on thinking FF has mucked up!


----------



## Barnabibear

Thanks Pippi and Mistyy. 

How lovely are you for looking things up on the internet. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Believe me I am trying to stay calm but its tough when there's limited time and 3 months of no AF (if it does come back) is 3 months of no chance to concieve again. I'm driving myself and everyone else around me crazy. You are all so much help.

Still not heard from docs yet! :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Mistyy said:


> *Pippi* - so sorry to hear you've been suffering from RSI. I've experienced a touch of that myself and its miserable. I think you are probably dead right when you say that a (maternity:)) break would ease it alot :hugs: With you on the temp/bedroom temp thing. Our room got quite cold as we had all the windows wide open all night, and my temp took a little dip this morning :wacko:
> 
> *Padbrat* - :hi:
> 
> *Desperado* - :hugs: for feeling down about ttc hun. I'm going to give* Garfie*'s tip a go next cycle as well i think. So we can remind each other to drink it if you like :)
> 
> *Reb* - Hope your weekend was fab :D
> 
> *Garfie* - Loving all the :dust: Pleeeease let some settle on me :) Thanks for the grapefruit tip - will try it!
> 
> *Nise* - ooooh its sounding like things are really moving now! How exciting! <remembers SW words> <puts nonchalant face on> :winkwink:
> 
> *Just-married* - :hugs::hugs: i hope AF has calmed down a bit by now for you. I have had something similar _TMI warning_ I came on about 5 days late in the middle of the night once, and literally soaked the bed :( No cramping. Just loads and loads of blood and clots. (we used it as an excuse to get a new matress!) 2 cycles after that i fell preg. I always wonder if my huge AF was a 'misfire' as DH calls it. More :hugs: Sorry i cant offer you any better advice :(
> 
> Waves to everyone lurking :hi: Have a good Monday :D

That would be loveky misty ,thank you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi ladies,

I've not been on for ages............since beginning of Feb actually! 

I'm trying to catch up but there is loads to read. A big congrats to you ladies with BFP's and babydust to all who haven't........YET!

Well my story goes like this.......after 40 mths TTC, 2 losses and a lot of stress me and the OH decided that we would stop officially TTC after January.

OH is in the Navy and away ALOT....dropped by last month, 1 night of BDing. 
I got up this morning and thought "hey where is AF, not seen her yet, she should have been here last week". 

Did a cheapie tinternet test i had left over and BAM.......BFP :cloud9: clarified it was a FRER and same :thumbup:

OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've not been on for ages............since beginning of Feb actually!
> 
> I'm trying to catch up but there is loads to read. A big congrats to you ladies with BFP's and babydust to all who haven't........YET!
> 
> Well my story goes like this.......after 40 mths TTC, 2 losses and a lot of stress me and the OH decided that we would stop officially TTC after January.
> 
> OH is in the Navy and away ALOT....dropped by last month, 1 night of BDing.
> I got up this morning and thought "hey where is AF, not seen her yet, she should have been here last week".
> 
> Did a cheapie tinternet test i had left over and BAM.......BFP :cloud9: clarified it was a FRER and same :thumbup:
> 
> OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Omg omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:Congratulations ,wonderful news it just goes to show it only takes once :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## greens

Barnabibear said:


> Believe me I am trying to stay calm but its tough when there's limited time and 3 months of no AF (if it does come back)

But in this time you have not had any eggs mature so nothing has been lost on that score.
Sure it will pop up around the corner :)

and fab news @oorweeistyin
I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh massive congrats oorweeistyinnnn :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Reb S

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've not been on for ages............since beginning of Feb actually!
> 
> I'm trying to catch up but there is loads to read. A big congrats to you ladies with BFP's and babydust to all who haven't........YET!
> 
> Well my story goes like this.......after 40 mths TTC, 2 losses and a lot of stress me and the OH decided that we would stop officially TTC after January.
> 
> OH is in the Navy and away ALOT....dropped by last month, 1 night of BDing.
> I got up this morning and thought "hey where is AF, not seen her yet, she should have been here last week".
> 
> Did a cheapie tinternet test i had left over and BAM.......BFP :cloud9: clarified it was a FRER and same :thumbup:
> 
> 
> OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOOHOOOOOOO! xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Big congrats oorweeistyinnnn

We got lucky with only 1 bd in dec (sadly had mc) but it just Goes to show you that all it takes is one lucky bd. You hear so much about not tying to actively ttc and you'll fall pregnant... You are def proof. 
Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats oorw!!!!!

Any of you ladies from Scotland?

My doh is Scottish background I want to encorporate some Scottish traditions in our wedding ( and no he won't wear a kilt he's fourth generation now)
I was thinking of on my dress using his clan tartan and getting him to use that also as a pocket thingy
Suggestions would be appreciated

Got af today but on a bright note I am engage so it seems more legit for us to get pregnant 
Doh was so cute told me I was a good catholic today:rofl:


----------



## Just_married

pdmcd17 said:


> Congrats oorw!!!!!
> 
> Any of you ladies from Scotland?
> 
> My doh is Scottish background I want to encorporate some Scottish traditions in our wedding ( and no he won't wear a kilt he's fourth generation now)
> I was thinking of on my dress using his clan tartan and getting him to use that also as a pocket thingy
> Suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> Got af today but on a bright note I am engage so it seems more legit for us to get pregnant
> Doh was so cute told me I was a good catholic today:rofl:

I'm Scottish :) 
Our wedding was very traditional. We had a Celtic theme & linked our invites/thank-yous, my wedding ring, my necklace & earrings, my hubby's sgein dubh & our wedding cake with a Celtic knot called the trinity knot (which would tie in with your Catholicism as it represents father/son/holy spirit). 
We thought the Celtic design was less twee than the tartan. But as we both worked for a kilt hire company we also had all our groomsmen in kilts (all designer tartans as we wanted a specific colour rather than a clan tartan). Another touch was our favours were Edinburgh rock (candy) wrapped in greaseproof paper & presented in a muslin drawstring pouch with a thistle embroidered on it. Everything was done to a tight budget too, so if you want to know anything else pm me and I'll give you details.


----------



## garfie

Congrats oorwee just shows once is all it takes :happydance::happydance:

Pdmc - Why not get a Scottish garter made in his tartan - then you can choose to show it off or just show your hubby :haha: (I surprised my hubby he's a huge Wolves fan so I had a garter specially made in their colours with mine and his name on the bow) he loved it even more than my dress I think :haha:

AFM - Had brown spotting yesterday, was a bit worried but when I looked at the calendar it would have been the day of the :witch: Will still mention it to the M/W (if she ever gets in touch!:growlmad:)

:dust::dust::dust: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Just_married

garfie said:


> Congrats oorwee just shows once is all it takes :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Pdmc - Why not get a Scottish garter made in his tartan - then you can choose to show it off or just show your hubby :haha: (I surprised my hubby he's a huge Wolves fan so I had a garter specially made in their colours with mine and his name on the bow) he loved it even more than my dress I think :haha:
> 
> AFM - Had brown spotting yesterday, was a bit worried but when I looked at the calendar it would have been the day of the :witch: Will still mention it to the M/W (if she ever gets in touch!:growlmad:)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hey mrs,

You're right not to worry! I had brown spotting at 8 weeks with my daughter. It last a few days and I was fine. Had healthy baby 29 weeks later. (16 yrs ago!).


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hey thanks guys, I'm so excited but so anxious at the same time. 

I am Scottish too! 

Yeah I agree with tartan garter idea, tartan sash on your dress or even a ribbon on your bouquet ( I just suppose it just depends what your dress is like) 
What is the groom wearing? If he is wearing a cravat, maybe you could have that the same tartan or a waistcoat under his jacket, handkerchief in the pocket, corsage????? 

There are lots of little ideas you could have. Perhaps a gift from you on the day to him could be an engraved quaich (google it lol, very traditional).

I have real bad nausea today and the twinging has now moved to my right lower side, over from the left yesterday. Got up to pee 3 times in the night and once this morning. Couldn't sleep either although I am certainly not complaining............bring it on!! I just would really like a sticky bean and don't care if i don't sleep for the next 9 months


----------



## garfie

Hey ladies

Finally got in touch with an out of town MW (still not able to contact any locally):cry:

Anyway she called me back within 5 mins and has arranged a scan at a hospital for me for tomorrow :happydance: She is disgusted that no one has been in touch especially ahem considering my age :haha: and previous m/c.

Look like the ball is rolling now - still spotting brown trying to stay relaxed :coffee: keep your fingers crossed for me.

:hugs:

X


----------



## oorweeistyin

Thats good news, keep us updated.......I left a message yesterday and still haven't had a call back yet. I think I will just arrange an early scan directly with EPAS!! I don't want to leave it too long. 

I am just back from a kettle bell class and i'm really upset as I normally do step, kettlebell and then a cardio 40 class. I only managed one and I'm home, knackered :(


----------



## pdmcd17

thanks for all the lovely ideas-granted i needed to google what a lot of them were
i think it is neat how we all have different terms for the same things

i loved the garter idea, hes wearing his family tartan tie pocket kerchief my dress belt will be in his tartan.

since the wedding is destination i cant bring alot of stuff with us.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.

I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-

1. Early miscarriage
2. Ectopic
3. To early to see (baby is shy!)

I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.

I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.

Keep me in your thoughts ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## LLbean

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

isn't that called a Blighted Ovum? I hope the baby is shy and you can see him/her in an ultrasound soon!!!!


----------



## garfie

Hi hun they never said anything about a blighted ovum (although Dr google has told me):winkwink:

Just a few more hours until the bloods are in :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## maryanne67

Garfie fx`d all is well :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I hope the results are good and that you really have a bean in there


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie :hugs::hugs::hugs: and FX


----------



## maryanne67

Congratulations Oorweeistyin fx`d for a h&h 9 months :flower: and
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

garfie big big hugs 
im keeping my fxd things


----------



## Desperado167

Garfie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies may i join im ali 41 and dh is 42 we have 5 boys and trying to concieve baby no 6 which will be our last :( i could go on forever lol,i am today on cd 25 of a 22-25 day cycle and 11dpo,have had headache,backache,creamy cm last few days,and litle bit of nausea around 3pm today,also just got some cramping but no af and cervix high.

I stupidly tested with an opk as no hpt and got 2 strong lines today but bfn when i got an hpt (with my 4th ds i got 2 strong lines on an opk and went out and bought test next day and was positive,although i now know you can get a lh surge just before af).

Garfie fx'd for you hun (how many weeks would you be i didn't get to see a hb till 7 weeks with my 5th ds ( i have had a mc and a mmc so always get an early scan)


----------



## garfie

Right Ladies

Can anyone explain this to me:-

2 May HCG 32
9 May HCG 798
16 May HCG 3443

The hospital have just phoned yes there is a pregnancy my level is 798 which is good news! - Is it? did they just pluck a number out of thin air. The nurse also said that it wasn't a problem it hadn't increased. Wth that is not my understanding at all.

So upshot I have to have another blood test Friday and more scans in the coming weeks.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie, I am confused - you say hcg was 798 on 9th May and is it now back at exactly the same level after being at 3443? Yes that is BS that it doesn't matter if it hasn't increased :flower: Also I am sorry to say that having had a blighted ovum the hcg is not so important as it still increases up to a point - the point is what can be seen in the ultrasound so they should give you another ultrasound a week after the first (which seems to be standard procedure). I am keeping everything crossed for you hon - there is also the possibility that I think if you have a retroverted uterus or something that it is difficult to see anything on the scan until later. When I had my blighted ovum the sac at 7.4 weeks was only 13mm so you have a much bigger sac than that :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hmmm no idea...


----------



## Reb S

Dear Garfie,
I don't understand the numbers at all - but am keeping my fingers crossed for you, lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Arrgghh no laptop! Borrowing daughters for an hour.

*Garfie* - really really hoping baby is just hiding and everything will be just fine :hugs::hugs: i know nowt about numbers, but i know that things are very hazy when its so early on and so much can change in a week :) Let us know how you are :hugs:

Waves to newbies *Oor* and *Ali*

*Pdmcd* - all those ideas the ladies have given would be wonderful to give a Scottish flavour to your wedding. How about hiring a Piper (sp?) with bag-pipes to play you out of church?

*Despie* - i bought some grapefruit juice at the beginning of the week and have started a small glass a day. Its very refreshing isnt it? I think it wont be too hard to stick to this one :)

AFM - temps are up and down like a yo-yo this month :wacko: hopes are low to non-exisitant tbh. Due on around Monday i recon.

I must admit to being a little tearful just now. DH phoned from work (he starts at 6.30am) to say his sister had just texted with the lovely news that she gave birth at 6am to a lovely baby boy. She was due yesterday so bang on time. I am so happy for her of course. I feel like an idiot as half way through my chat with DH about what we'll buy for the baby i just choked up :( I hate mysef for this. Its not jelousy as such. Its sadness for DH and I. And our lost one. I'll snap out of it soon - just a bit emotional right now ... AF symproms prob'ly.

Love to all.


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Thanks for all your good wishes and advice ladies:flower:

Phoned the hospital this morning told them I was not happy with the results (fair enough I could understand the levels could be dropping) but surely not to the exact number?

Spoke to a nurse she got the dr to call me back, This is what he said:-

HCG level is 29000 (not 798) good job I questioned it.

Sac is measuring 15.3mm (not 20mm as I was told) and anything smaller than 2cm would be very difficult to see a baby.

No further blood tests needed.

Repeat scan 8 June - to relax and wait, unless I have bleeding/cramping in the meantime I should be able to see something at the next scan.:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy at the moment, he apologised for their error all the way through and the worry it has caused and was pleased that one of us was on the ball (me).

I am just so relieved (have been up since 4.15) Maybe tonight I might get a better sleep.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Just_married

Aw Garfie what a blooming relief! Well done you on being assertive! Xxx


----------



## Mistyy

:happydance: Garfie :D :happydance: Well done you! GREAT news.

Butterfly :friends:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news garfie, so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alin3boys

fab news garfie

The witch got me today gutted


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Garfie!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

That is wonderful garfie

I love the bagpipe idea but it would be difficult to arrange in Jamaica 
Doh was looking at getting me the tartan who knew there are 4 types traditional and modern and 2 types for each now to choose which pattern


----------



## Mistyy

LOL *Pdmcd* =sorry! i forgot you getting hitched in Jamaica :D More likely to be steel-drums then ...

Ali - :hugs::hugs: for the rotton witch getting you. Here's to CD1 anyway :wine:


----------



## Nise

:hi: to all the new friends.

Garfie - I had to go back quite a few pages so read your worrying posts first - OMG so great to come to the happy and good news one, you must be on cloud nine :cloud9:

Misty - Sorry about the crappy temps, but on a positive note I can tell you that my worst chart ever - looked more like the rocky mountains, I couldn't even distinguish O and was convinced I had an annovulatory cycle - it was a bfp! I kind of like charts that are weird, especially when the good looking ones never seem to yield anything! So chin up lovely, you just never know. :hugs:

Ok, not even gonna try and remember how this one's is spelt so...
Orweeeeee.... Congratulations, awesome news :happydance:

Pdmcd - I'm loving the tartan trim ideas for your wedding, I think they'll look stunning, especially the garter :winkwink: Sounds like the planning is going well. Sorry about AF she's a rotten old spoil sport. :hugs:

AFM - Well, I've been a bit lax this cycle. Only BD'd twice once on CD11 and once on CD13 - No temps, no opks and no idea! :thumbup: Good news though, The SW rang me the day before yesterday and we have got the go ahead to meet the little girl. So another trip up North planned for 16th June. 
:happydance:

Lot of love to everyone else. I'm filming again at the mo so limited time for stalking. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

That is great nise!!!
Enjoy filming


----------



## Reb S

Wow Nise, great news, loads of luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Desperado167

Good news nise ,:hugs::hugs:Reb ,big hugs cos I feel u need them ATM ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Garfie wonderful news ,misty and bf ,big loves xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Nise* thats geat news! Roll on the 16th :happydance: Thank you for your kind words :hugs: You're dead right about the temp thing. My friends worst looking, rockiest charts were always her preg ones (all *3* times on FF) I had forgotten that. Thank you :)

Y'know you're new wonderfully laid back attitude to ttc at the mo is the stuff of "I gave up and it happened" stories :) Anyway - good luck with the filming.

Waves to all.


----------



## Mistyy

X posts* Desp * Big :hugs::hugs: right back :D


----------



## Barnabibear

Garfie, fantastic news! What a rollercoaster you've been on but wow, I would never have thought about ringing up to question the results. What a difference its made. Relax and enjoy the happy.

AFM... Still waiting for the AF after D&C. 50 days now, so frustrating and worrying. I finally managed to get a doc appointment for next week. It will be 8 weeks by then. I hope it turns up before then but if not who knows what will happen and more to the point how quickly the NHS will help me.


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for all your support, I am anxious still but trying to remain positive (only 7 more sleeps until my scan when hopefully I will see my baby :happydance:)

Misty - The month I got pregnant my temps were like the rocky mountains - so don't give up:flower:

Nise - How exciting for you hun, is this the first time you have met the little girl?:hugs:

Alin - Sorry the witch got you hun :hugs:

I promise I read all your posts but by the time I reply I've forgotten what I want to say - is that just me:haha:

Have a great day ladies and enjoy the Jubilee Weekend whatever you are doing.

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## maryanne67

Barnabibear said:


> Garfie, fantastic news! What a rollercoaster you've been on but wow, I would never have thought about ringing up to question the results. What a difference its made. Relax and enjoy the happy.
> 
> AFM... Still waiting for the AF after D&C. 50 days now, so frustrating and worrying. I finally managed to get a doc appointment for next week. It will be 8 weeks by then. I hope it turns up before then but if not who knows what will happen and more to the point how quickly the NHS will help me.

Fingers crossed barnabibear that everything will be just fine and its the witch having problems with her broomstick she`ll be back before you know it ,,i`m having doubts about my af , been twice since the birth but more like spotting which ive never had before and 3 weeks apart each time so diffrent for me so know its not the same as your going through but its the worry of not knowing whats going on so big :hugs:

Great news Nise :thumbup:

and Good news garfie and good you questioned it, its not just you i forgot i was gonna type this paragraph and had to think hard before i did so apologies every1 else by brain won`t stretch too far with personals but am thinking about you all , 

heres hoping bfp for all waiting and sticky :dust:


----------



## alin3boys

garfie hope everything goes well with your scan hun


----------



## Mistyy

*Maryanne* - :hugs: for your uncertainty about AF. I hope it all settles for you soon and AF gets back into rythum.

*Barnie* glad you've got your apointment sorted for next week. :hugs: for you too hun. 

I've just had mucusy spotting. Its only DPO11. CD26. I'm a bit :wacko: and :( as it should be another *4* days before i see any spotting. I really do not need to start having short LPs ... aaarrgghh.


----------



## alin3boys

misty ~ anything 10 and over is fine lp wise hun,mine is 11-12 days


----------



## garfie

Misty - I got my BFP with a LP of 10 - so don't worry:flower:

You are still not out yet hun - are you still just spotting?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

Just went to the loo and I had bright red blood ,hope the soy from last month isn't gonna strt messing with me :growlmad::dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you *Ali* and *Garfie* :hugs:

It was one quite obviously bloody/mucusy wipe when i went for a wee earlier Garf :blush:. Nothing more at all (i've checked a couple of tmes). 

:roll: Why cant our bodies just be a bit moe predictable huh? My LP was the one thing i thought i had down to a fine art!


----------



## Mistyy

X posts * Despi* (again :)) My accupuncturist (who was obsessed with these things) always said bright red blood during the period was a good sign. Dark or clots not so good .... :shrug::flower:


----------



## garfie

Misty - Your temps don't look like the :witch: is on her way to me:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

Mistyy said:


> Thank you *Ali* and *Garfie* :hugs:
> 
> It was one quite obviously bloody/mucusy wipe when i went for a wee earlier Garf :blush:. Nothing more at all (i've checked a couple of tmes).
> 
> :roll: Why cant our bodies just be a bit moe predictable huh? My LP was the one thing i thought i had down to a fine art!

Could it have been implantation bleeding ,your temp is still quite high for af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie i just had a proper look at my chart (have just been bunging the temp in ect recently, not really looking IYKWIM) and even FF isnt expecting my AF till Tue/Wed. Its saying earliest testing day is wednesday and all that. So .... theres time for my temps to plumet. But why the spotting grrrr.

Desp - i thought implantation was more like CD6ish?? <starts thinking foolish hopeful thoughts :)>

God it would be* so *fabulous if i was pg. sigh. I just really really think i want it _way_ too much for it to actualy happen if that makes any sense, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Mistyy said:


> Garfie i just had a proper look at my chart (have just been bunging the temp in ect recently, not really looking IYKWIM) and even FF isnt expecting my AF till Tue/Wed. Its saying earliest testing day is wednesday and all that. So .... theres time for my temps to plumet. But why the spotting grrrr.
> 
> Desp - i thought implantation was more like CD6ish?? <starts thinking foolish hopeful thoughts :)>
> 
> God it would be* so *fabulous if i was pg. sigh. I just really really think i want it _way_ too much for it to actualy happen if that makes any sense, lol.

It can occur any time from a week before your period to a few days before your period is due ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Mistyy said:


> Oh *Nise* thats geat news! Roll on the 16th :happydance: Thank you for your kind words :hugs: You're dead right about the temp thing. My friends worst looking, rockiest charts were always her preg ones (all *3* times on FF) I had forgotten that. Thank you :)
> 
> Y'know you're new wonderfully laid back attitude to ttc at the mo is the stuff of "I gave up and it happened" stories :) Anyway - good luck with the filming.
> 
> Waves to all.

Lol, better be careful what I wish for! Though for someone who quite regularly used to O on CD10 not dtd until then could be regarded as risque :hugs: 



Barnabibear said:


> Garfie, fantastic news! What a rollercoaster you've been on but wow, I would never have thought about ringing up to question the results. What a difference its made. Relax and enjoy the happy.
> 
> AFM... Still waiting for the AF after D&C. 50 days now, so frustrating and worrying. I finally managed to get a doc appointment for next week. It will be 8 weeks by then. I hope it turns up before then but if not who knows what will happen and more to the point how quickly the NHS will help me.

Thanks. Just a question, have you tried another test - only I had a friend on here who MC, AF never arrived and she thought she'd missed a cycle but somewhere she had ovulated again and got another bfp? Don't want to raise false hope, but if you haven't then it maybe worth doing just to rule out! :hugs:



garfie said:


> Thanks ladies for all your support, I am anxious still but trying to remain positive (only 7 more sleeps until my scan when hopefully I will see my baby :happydance:)X

Roll on Scan day. :hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Just went to the loo and I had bright red blood ,hope the soy from last month isn't gonna strt messing with me :growlmad::dohh::hugs::hugs:

That's pants though as someone else said, bright red blood for AF is the best kind. :hugs:



garfie said:


> Misty - Your temps don't look like the :witch: is on her way to me:flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I agree, doesn't look like AF time just yet. :hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Mistyy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you *Ali* and *Garfie* :hugs:
> 
> It was one quite obviously bloody/mucusy wipe when i went for a wee earlier Garf :blush:. Nothing more at all (i've checked a couple of tmes).
> 
> :roll: Why cant our bodies just be a bit moe predictable huh? My LP was the one thing i thought i had down to a fine art!
> 
> Could it have been implantation bleeding ,your temp is still quite high for af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Ooo, I hope so :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Misty - I would say see what your temps do tomorrow:flower:

It is possible to implant later - but remember if that was implantation bleeding (fingers crossed it was) then it will take a few days to show up on a :test:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you girls :hugs::hugs: Well - i think i'll be hopefull then! Why not? I'm always miserable when AF arrives anyway :roll: I dont think getting my hopes up will make things any worse tbh :wacko::haha:

So .... i'm officialy on the hopeful bench :)


----------



## maryanne67

hi misty i`m sure i speak for everyone, we`re all on the hopefull bench with you :flower:


----------



## Just_married

Absolutely. It's one long bench tonight! Loving this hopeful vibe tonight!


----------



## pdmcd17

Fx'd misty


----------



## Mistyy

News from the 'bench' .... 

Temps are higher ... :)
_But _
More spotting (streak of blood in mucus) 1st thing this morning ... :(

Sooooo ... my guess its going to be the whole Jubillee weekend on the bench then girls - :coffee: <passes wine/coffee/pastries/chocs/grapefruit juice(!) along the line> - with a probable ''everybody off, AF's arrived'' on Tuesday :dohh::haha:

Its lovely to have your company here ladies :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mistyy said:


> News from the 'bench' ....
> 
> Temps are higher ... :)
> _But _
> More spotting (streak of blood in mucus) 1st thing this morning ... :(
> 
> Sooooo ... my guess its going to be the whole Jubillee weekend on the bench then girls - :coffee: <passes wine/coffee/pastries/chocs/grapefruit juice(!) along the line> - with a probable ''everybody off, AF's arrived'' on Tuesday :dohh::haha:
> 
> Its lovely to have your company here ladies :hugs:

Chart still looking great ,I am on the bench with you and since I am on a diet u may pass me the grapefruit juice :haha:,have a great weekend ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh - P.S: More out of interest than hope - 

Does _anyone_ undestand the 'Spotting Factor' thing on FF? i never have understood it. At the mo mine is saying: 

_4.4% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 12DPO. 18.5% less than for non pregnant charts._

I cant get my head round wether its saying more preg charts have this than non preg ones :wacko: lol


----------



## alin3boys

you can implant upto 12dpo,fx'd hun


----------



## Barnabibear

maryanne67 said:


> Fingers crossed barnabibear that everything will be just fine and its the witch having problems with her broomstick she`ll be back before you know it ,,i`m having doubts about my af , been twice since the birth but more like spotting which ive never had before and 3 weeks apart each time so diffrent for me so know its not the same as your going through but its the worry of not knowing whats going on so big :hugs:

Thanks Maryanne! I hope you're right. I'm so worried about scarring and all that it encompasses with regard to TTC. Terrified. As for your AF, it happened to me for a while, after giving birth. I asked about it with a doc, they said it was probably leftover prolactin from not getting to breast feed, even though I'd had the drugs to stop the distress from seeing the milk. It made a lot of sense. It should sort itself like mine did after a few months. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Misty - Can I sit on the bench too with you hun - those temps are looking gooooood! - I can have everything apart from the :wine: so for those of you on a diet I can eat your share :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## alin3boys

Misty ~ your temps are still high so don't think its af fx'd hun,what testing date has ff given you

Garfie ~ no diet here hun so fingers of my grub pmsl


----------



## Mistyy

Aww - everyone is welcome on the bench :D We've all shoved up a bit and theres plenty of room :friends:

Still got this once a day bit of bloody mucus going on :wacko: Had _LOADS_ to drink at a friends party last night (i know i shouldnt have but ...) so my temp is unreliable today. *Ali* FF says Wednesday for testing. I think i'll be on by then tbh.

Love and hugs for all - *HAPPY JUBILEE *:D


----------



## Nise

Squeezes onto the bench with a big bag of foodz.... lol Hope everyones enjoying the weekend, I love Sundays that don't have that 'you've got to get up tomorrow' cloud hanging over them. I have not bothered to go down into central London - am staying in the dry half watching on the TV. At 5 foot fuck all, it's probably the best view I'll get! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nise said:


> Squeezes onto the bench with a big bag of foodz.... lol Hope everyones enjoying the weekend, I love Sundays that don't have that 'you've got to get up tomorrow' cloud hanging over them. I have not bothered to go down into central London - am staying in the dry half watching on the TV. At 5 foot fuck all, it's probably the best view I'll get! :hugs:

Have a great time ,love it wen we can all stay up late and lie in in the mornings ,it's the best feeling ,:hugs::hugs:am 45 on Tuesday ,was meant to be giving up TTc but I just can't commit to it ,maybe next year lol :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Nise said:


> Squeezes onto the bench with a big bag of foodz.... lol Hope everyones enjoying the weekend, I love Sundays that don't have that 'you've got to get up tomorrow' cloud hanging over them. I have not bothered to go down into central London - am staying in the dry half watching on the TV. At 5 foot fuck all, it's probably the best view I'll get! :hugs:

Good decision, Nise - I popped out of the Barbican to have a look, but all roads to the river were shut and they didn't let anybody anywhere near. We giggled a lot and found a bit on London Bridge where you could see a square foot of water - I saw the bottom of the hull of one barge go by - hahahaha!! x
Despie - even when you've given up like me, you still haven't.... xxx


----------



## lily28

Mistyy said:


> Oh - P.S: More out of interest than hope -
> 
> Does _anyone_* undestand the 'Spotting Factor' thing on FF?* i never have understood it. At the mo mine is saying:
> 
> _4.4% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 12DPO. 18.5% less than for non pregnant charts._
> 
> I cant get my head round wether its saying more preg charts have this than non preg ones :wacko: lol

Nope I don't , but as far as I understand it has to do with implantation. Apparently women spot when the little fetus implants. IDK maybe mothers could help out on this :help:


----------



## Mistyy

Thanks Lilly :hugs: I recon they coulld make it alot clearer dont you? lol

<accidently elbows Nise while stirring tea> :)

I know 2 peope from round here (Northants) who cancelled going to London because of the weather, Its a shame isnt it? But _hooray_ for the long weekend. 

Had a hell of an night last night. Me, my DH, and DDs 1 and 3 went to see a late showing of the new film 'Promethius' (sp?). 'Alien' prequel. Half way through the film DD1 (19) had a small seizure :( Never had anything like it before. Poor lamb. We took her to A&E and they prounced her fine. Took bloods. Sent us home. By then it was *3am* and we were all very tired and stressed. She's fine today - eating tea and toast at the mo after a big lay in. Anyway - just thought i'd share that with you all .... bloody worrying :(

Still spotting and temps have _pllllllllllumented_! I'm loving the bench though :) Stay, and we'll call it the Jubille Weekend bench instead yeah? 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

lily28 said:


> Mistyy said:
> 
> 
> Oh - P.S: More out of interest than hope -
> Does _anyone_* undestand the 'Spotting Factor' thing on FF?* i never have understood it. At the mo mine is saying:
> 
> _4.4% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 12DPO. 18.5% less than for non pregnant charts._
> I cant get my head round wether its saying more preg charts have this than non preg ones :wacko:
> lol
> 
> They word it in a very strange way...
> my understanding is:
> 
> 4.4% show spotting at 12DPO if preganat
> 5.4% show spotting at 12DPO if not pregnant
> 
> 18.5% of 4.4% is approx 1%...so 4.4%+1% = 5.4%
> 
> so not a big different in my opinion....
> 
> sorry your temps dropped Misty....
> 
> How are you Garfie....are you still spotting ?
> I know the worry/dread every time you go to the loo.
> 
> My employer does n't give us the bank holidays...only the public holidays so I'm working both days. :-(
> 
> 
> Pippi_elkClick to expand...


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> Thanks Lilly :hugs: I recon they coulld make it alot clearer dont you? lol
> 
> <accidently elbows Nise while stirring tea> :)
> 
> I know 2 peope from round here (Northants) who cancelled going to London because of the weather, Its a shame isnt it? But _hooray_ for the long weekend.
> 
> Had a hell of an night last night. Me, my DH, and DDs 1 and 3 went to see a late showing of the new film 'Promethius' (sp?). 'Alien' prequel. Half way through the film DD1 (19) had a small seizure :( Never had anything like it before. Poor lamb. We took her to A&E and they prounced her fine. Took bloods. Sent us home. By then it was *3am* and we were all very tired and stressed. She's fine today - eating tea and toast at the mo after a big lay in. Anyway - just thought i'd share that with you all .... bloody worrying :(
> 
> Still spotting and temps have _pllllllllllumented_! I'm loving the bench though :) Stay, and we'll call it the Jubille Weekend bench instead yeah?
> 
> Love to all xxx

can't believe I forgot to ask about your DD Misty when I replied a few minutes ago...
you must have got an awful fright.
Hope they find out what was wrong....

It would n't have been anything to do with the 3D thing ?..we went to see the same film last night and I found my eyes a bit strange when I came out.
don't think you missed much by having to leave early....


----------



## Reb S

Mistyy - poor you and DD - I wonder if Pippi is right - 3D gives me migraine...
x


----------



## Just_married

Mistyy dd had a seizure at age 14. Hospital insisted it was a 'fainting fit' and not a seizure and sent her home (despite a fire service trained paramedic who witnessed it describing a grand mal seizure - rigid/blue then twitching).

5 days later she had another one, no common thread between the two, only that it was same time of day. This time I stood my ground and she was referred for a brain wave scan, then she had a 'sleep deprived' brain wave scam. They flashed lights in front of her to see if that triggered abnormal electrical activity in her brain. Both tests were clear and that was 2.5 yrs ago with nothing since them.

The only conclusion we came too was that it was either a virus or a hormone imbalance. The fact that your dd had hers in cinema suggests it was caused by visual stimulation. Up to 80% of people who have a non fever seizure never have one again.

Try not to worry. I can pm you safety advice & what to do if it happens again if you want me to. 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## lily28

Mistyy said:


> Thanks Lilly :hugs: I recon they coulld make it alot clearer dont you? lol
> 
> <accidently elbows Nise while stirring tea> :)
> 
> I know 2 peope from round here (Northants) who cancelled going to London because of the weather, Its a shame isnt it? But _hooray_ for the long weekend.
> 
> Had a hell of an night last night. Me, my DH, and DDs 1 and 3 went to see a late showing of the new film 'Promethius' (sp?). 'Alien' prequel. Half way through the film DD1 (19) had a small seizure :( Never had anything like it before. Poor lamb. We took her to A&E and they prounced her fine. Took bloods. Sent us home. By then it was *3am* and we were all very tired and stressed. She's fine today - eating tea and toast at the mo after a big lay in. Anyway - just thought i'd share that with you all .... bloody worrying :(
> 
> Still spotting and temps have _pllllllllllumented_! I'm loving the bench though :) Stay, and we'll call it the Jubille Weekend bench instead yeah?
> 
> Love to all xxx

The spotting thing was so confusing I used to use it on my first day of period when I started charting in FF :dohh: total noob. It is still a mystery to me.

Oh poor darling I hope she is ok, was it a low blood sugar? I get seizures too from hypoglycemia. 

I want to see Prometheus too, I'm so psyched about the film, even rented the old Alien films to see before we go to the theater, for prometheus - I'm such a geek...


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Despie - even when you've given up like me, you still haven't.... xxx

Darling Reb

Never truly give up xxx :hugs:

Thanks for your message of support and friendship

C xxx


----------



## Nise

... mops up tea spillage and thinks very carefully about opening a bottle of wine with Misty sitting so close!

Sorry to hear about your DD, that must have been very scary - has she been to a 3D movie before, I know strobing lights can cause fits but usually this is in people who suffer from epilepsy. Hope you get to the bottom of it so that you can prevent it happening again. 

LG's grandma rang me yesterday to tell me LG is very excited about meeting us and keeps asking when it will be - she's not been told the date. Bloody SW has told her my full birth name (which I hate and never use) and she had all of OH's family flummoxed and now insists on calling me by it! Anyway, apparently she told her grandma that she has to be on her best behaviour! lol. but more worryingly that she is coming to live in London. Although all of that is lovely to hear, I am very worried now that everyone (OH's family) seems to be convinced she's coming to us, and I'm so afraid of building up false hope be it for her or us! Grandma also told me that LG confided in her for the first time that she is actually afraid of her father, she generally clams up when it comes to talking about him.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> Oh - P.S: More out of interest than hope -*
> Does _anyone_* undestand the 'Spotting Factor' thing on FF?* i never have understood it. At the mo mine is saying:*
> _4.4% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 12DPO. 18.5% less than for non pregnant charts._
> 
> I cant get my head round wether its saying more preg charts have this than non preg ones :wacko: lol

My dh doesn't agree with my interpetation and thinks they mean (he's a computer programer but don't know if this helps here !)
4.4% show spotting at 12DPO if preganat
22.9% (4.4 + 18.5)show spotting at 12DPO if not pregnant

Oh Nise, hope it all works out with little girl.... suppose any meeting is going to get Lg excited. Hope sw and her carer can try keep her grounded... It'd be Terrible for her to have her hopes dashed if things don't work out and you dont want to feel pressured into agreeing to it just not to let her hopes down.
*


----------



## Reb S

Blimey, Nise - sounds like nobody is keeping the LG's feet on the ground. Poor thing. I really, really hope it all works out for you - thinking of you HUGELY xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just nipping in to say hi to you all, this weekend has been a totally mad jubilee weekend!:wacko:

Unfortunately my spotting went from brown to red and I ended up in hospital last night so they have brought my scan forward to tomorrow at 10.30am to be honest ladies I am absolutely s******* myself:blush:

Love to all you lovely ladies and I will catch up and comment tomorrow.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just nipping in to say hi to you all, this weekend has been a totally mad jubilee weekend!:wacko:
> 
> Unfortunately my spotting went from brown to red and I ended up in hospital last night so they have brought my scan forward to tomorrow at 10.30am to be honest ladies I am absolutely s******* myself:blush:
> 
> Love to all you lovely ladies and I will catch up and comment tomorrow.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

O Garfie ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!nise thinking of you loads ,xxxxxxx it's my 45th birthday today ,why does 45 seem so much more older than 44 wen TTc ,spent my day in bed sick with flu and an inner ear infection :( blurg


----------



## Just_married

Garfie fingers crossed for you. I've read so many accounts on b&b about cervical erosion during pregnancy that causes bleeding & the pregnancy is fine. I'm hoping this is a one off case of this for you. 

I'm willing this night to pass quickly so you get answers. I'm annoyed for you that they won't give you a scan right away x


----------



## Nise

Garfie, I have absolutely everything crossed for you for tomorrow - Lots of women do bleed in 1st tri, so let's keep the faith and hope you come back with some lovely news tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Desperado HAPPY BIRTHDAY I'm so sorry you are in bed though and feeling like crap, that's no good! Hope you feel better soon and can celebrate in style even if it is belated. :cake: :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Gosh, firstly* Garfie * be brave hun :hugs::hugs: i remember bleeding quite a bit with DD3 and everything was just fine. I'll be thinking of you and sending my best vibes for 10.30 tomorrow. No pains is a really good sign :hugs:

Secondly thank you so much *Pippi* for taking the time to ask your DH about the spotting factor thing :wacko: I think next time FF asks 'have you any suggestions?' i'll suggest something about the spotting factor info being made simpler :)

Now another massive* THANK YOU* for all you ladies lovely words of wisdom re: my DDs seizure. Loads of really helpful info, and and good thoughts.* Pippi* and* Reb* i wondered about the 3D thing. I too felt a bit sicky/odd during the (what we saw of it) film. *Just married* yes, thank you, any info you can share would be great. Sorry to hear about your DD, and i'm glad she seems fine now. My DDs 'fit' was like a black out for her - although to us she seemed not to loose conciousness. She was shaking. And shouting :(.* Lilly* I had to lol about you getting psyched up for 'Promethius'. So did we! <shows age> We ploughed through the boxed set the week before :blush:. :hugs: for your hypoglyeimia. DDs blood was checked in A&E for blood sugar levels and they were fine. I wondered that too. *Nise* She has been to a 3D film before, and wasn't even particulally freaked out at that mo. She is still fine now, wanting to see the rest of the film! lol. We've all said maybe not ... A visit to her GP tomorrow may shed more light hopefully.

<hugs all along the bench> <minding the wine :winkwink:>

*Nise* - :happydance: that the LG is looking forward to your meeting. But :nope: about SW. It does seem a little rash to build up such excitement so early on. I'm sure everything will go fine though - and its interesting how she is opening up about her feelings towards her birth parents now. Sounds like she is preparing mentally to move on perhaps.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*  *Despie* :happydance: So sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Hopefully you'll be better very soon and can go out and celebrate :)

AFM - :witch: arrived big time yesterday :roll: Not surprised. I was very tearful and irritable on the run up and that's a dead give away. Aaaaanyway - onward and upward. CD2 already!

<passes :cake: down the line for* Despie* to blow out candles> :D


----------



## maryanne67

Barnabibear said:


> maryanne67 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed barnabibear that everything will be just fine and its the witch having problems with her broomstick she`ll be back before you know it ,,i`m having doubts about my af , been twice since the birth but more like spotting which ive never had before and 3 weeks apart each time so diffrent for me so know its not the same as your going through but its the worry of not knowing whats going on so big :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Maryanne! I hope you're right. I'm so worried about scarring and all that it encompasses with regard to TTC. Terrified. As for your AF, it happened to me for a while, after giving birth. I asked about it with a doc, they said it was probably leftover prolactin from not getting to breast feed, even though I'd had the drugs to stop the distress from seeing the milk. It made a lot of sense. It should sort itself like mine did after a few months. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just nipping in to say hi to you all, this weekend has been a totally mad jubilee weekend!:wacko:
> 
> Unfortunately my spotting went from brown to red and I ended up in hospital last night so they have brought my scan forward to tomorrow at 10.30am to be honest ladies I am absolutely s******* myself:blush:
> 
> Love to all you lovely ladies and I will catch up and comment tomorrow.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks barnabibear that makes sense as i have been having the odd let down feeling going on if i think about it too much

Happy birthday desperado :cake:

Garfie thinking of you and hoping time passes quick and fx`d everything is ok :hugs:

Happy Jubilee day every1 as usual the weather changed here where i am and spoiled what was a nice day


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Thinking of you Garfie. Hoping you have good news, fingers crossed. x


----------



## Reb S

Good luck, Garfie xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Thinking of you Garfie xxx :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:

The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.

Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.

I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:

Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.

:hugs:

X


----------



## LLbean

How does a sac grow with nothing inside? That blows my mind :hugs: hope it turns out the scan was wrong and baby is in there just playing peek a boo


----------



## Pippi_elk

so sorry to hear Garfie...hope its not an etopic but so sad to hear that mc is the best outcome.
Suppose you just need to wait and see what the blood test tells them....I guess they just tell you that over the phone ? hope your OH is able to be there with you.

Pippi_elk


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry garfie, I went through the same experience in Jan/Feb but I keep my fingers crossed your has a different outcome :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

so sorry garfie fx for a good outcome


----------



## booth19

Hi ladies, been on holiday to Wales with the family to log in today looking for good news :(

Garfie, I am gutted for you, there is still hope so fingers crossed bloods ok xxx


----------



## Reb S

Garfie, so so sorry, hun. That's very similar to what I had - baby there at six weeks, gone at 8. Loads of hugs to you and still hoping that baby's just hiding xxx


----------



## LLbean

Reb I am sorry to bring pain up but I have to know, when you said the baby was there and then gone... do you mean it vanished? or do you mean the heartbeat was gone (as it was the case with me) I just am trying to understand if it is just re absorbed or something. Just seems odd to me, but then again, everything TTC related if mind boggling at tomes


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry to keep you all hanging on........

I waited all night for my call!!!!

Called them this morning to be told my HCG had only gone up 3,565 in a week.

Have woke up with terrible back ache and my boobs seem to be less sore.

So I guess I'm losing it have to go for another HCG on Friday and another scan next Wednesday.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Reb S

Poor Garfie. And how difficult to have to wait another week before you know definitively. xxx huge hugs xxx

LL- yes, that's exactly it - 6 week and 7 week scan showed baby with heartbeat, but small fetal pole; 9 week (i was away so had to wait two weeks) showed very little and the final scan done just before my ERPC showed just emptiness. Weird. I guess little bean had been reabsorbed but my body wouldn't miscarry.


----------



## Barnabibear

Garfie, so sorry to hear your news. Hoping you have that miracle. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


AFM: Finally got to see my GP. 8 weeks now and still no AF after the D&C. I've got to have a blood test tomorrow to check my hormones and then and ultrasound to check things out. I'm away on hols in Wales next week so u/s won't be until after that. Is there no end to this? It just keeps going on and on and I'm beginning to go on self destruct now. I thought my GP would just prescribe me Provera to bring on my period (read it on the internet that GPs sometimes use it to reset the system) but she said that was a waste of time because it wouldn't be a real period just a withdrawl bleed. I'm going out of my mind, I want to yell "fix me" but the only person thats see this as urgent seems to be me.

I hope when I come back from Wales that there's some good news to read. Sending lots of good luck to all of you. xx


----------



## booth19

Garfie so sorry to hear that, it's still going up which is some good news but i know how you feel, the waiting is a nightmare :(. I was in the same position when I had my second M/C , went for a reassurance scan to be told small and then had to wait a full week before anyone would confirm anything!! You want to know now and they seem to just see at as just another scan!!


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Garfie :( Huge ((hugs)) :( Is there still hope though? Boob soreness does come and go. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I'm so sorry its so drawn out for you too. I'm still keeping everything crossed for you ((hug)) 

Barnabie - I'm sorry you're still hanging on waiting for AF. You're sense of urgency is stemming from the awful 'ticking clock' we all have and i understand completely. Please give yourself some time to relax in Wales and let nature do its thing with your body. Gear up for the test results and ultrasound when you come home ((hugs)) :)

Hugs and waves to everyone :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

garfie im so sorry im keeping my fxd for you

barn im sorry youre still waiting i hope you get answers


----------



## Miss_C

Garfie was the scan done abominably or vaginally. Ziggy was an empty sac due to being behind a damn fibroid and it was only when we did the trans vaginal were we able to detect anything. Not wanting to throw false hope out there or anything and hoping and praying for a miracle for you.


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

They tried to do both scans ab at first but said my bladder was too big:shrug:

So they did vag I could see the sac - but it was empty:cry:

Just been to see the MW (I'm not on her books officially) so she couldn't examine me in fact all she could do was listen to me whinge and cry a lot:cry::cry:

I have been and had my HCG levels taken again I will be ringing for my results after 6.00pm tonight until I get an answer :haha:

I will try and update later ladies just feeling so sad at the moment not sure whether I am coming or going - probably due to lack of sleep been awake since 3.00am.:wacko:

I just hope I am strong enough for whatever comes next:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> They tried to do both scans ab at first but said my bladder was too big:shrug:
> 
> So they did vag I could see the sac - but it was empty:cry:
> 
> Just been to see the MW (I'm not on her books officially) so she couldn't examine me in fact all she could do was listen to me whinge and cry a lot:cry::cry:
> 
> I have been and had my HCG levels taken again I will be ringing for my results after 6.00pm tonight until I get an answer :haha:
> 
> I will try and update later ladies just feeling so sad at the moment not sure whether I am coming or going - probably due to lack of sleep been awake since 3.00am.:wacko:
> 
> I just hope I am strong enough for whatever comes next:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

O sweetie ,praying and holding onto some hope for you that everything's ok and if it's not then praying for strength to get you thru this difficult time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hugs: keeping positive for you


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for all your wishes:-

I am very confused now just had the results of my HCG test wonder if you ladies can shed any light?

6 June HCG 32565
8 June HCG 31494

It has gone down but not enough???? - I have another scan on Wednesday so hoping to see something:happydance:

The M/W contacted my Doc about the levels and the doc said maybe I am further on - how can that be when my lmp was 8.4 (apparently at 9/10 weeks HCG levels drop)

I am trying not to get to excited - but they have given me a little bit of hope again:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> Thanks ladies for all your wishes:-
> 
> I am very confused now just had the results of my HCG test wonder if you ladies can shed any light?
> 
> 6 June HCG 32565
> 8 June HCG 31494
> 
> It has gone down but not enough???? - I have another scan on Wednesday so hoping to see something:happydance:
> 
> The M/W contacted my Doc about the levels and the doc said maybe I am further on - how can that be when my lmp was 8.4 (apparently at 9/10 weeks HCG levels drop)
> 
> I am trying not to get to excited - but they have given me a little bit of hope again:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I hope you just have a shy bean in there :hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

fingers crossed garfie


----------



## Reb S

Oh goodness, Garfie, my fingers are aching with being crossed for you. COME ON, BEAN -do it for all of us here, please xxxxx


----------



## Just_married

Garfie, I've mentioned this before. I was bleeding & got a scan at 8weeks with my dd (now16). The scan pic was barely there & the heartbeat was 1 single pixel. So easy to miss! Don't want to give you false hope. I was also told I was 1 week out with my dates, but I knew the actual day/night I ovulated/bd, so I know my dates were spot on, but it just goes to show every bean grows at different rates! Easy to be a week or so out with growth. 

We all hope it's good news next week! If it isn't then many if us have been through it and are always here to listen, support & encourage. Much love! Xxx


----------



## Just_married

Ps Garfie, ope you don't mind me posting a link about a lady who had a happy ending after hcg drop & empty sac at early scan

https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewtopic.php?t=10449


----------



## garfie

No hun I don't mind at all you posting that link - in fact it is quite encouraging isn't it:happydance:

Not sure what is going on though as my brown has gone pinky so maybe I am having a m.c again:cry:

Thanks ladies for all your support think I'm going to need it over the coming weeks.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

Oh Garfie, I'm hanging onto that thread of hope along with everybody else. Hoping so much for good news on Wed. In the mean time I'm wishing you lots of strength and no more spotting, hang in there hun - it's hard but it's not over until it's over - someone gag the flaming fat lady, we don't want her to start singing either. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nise ,you always make me smile/ happy with your posts ,you are such a lovely ,wonderful warm hearted person ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:thank you for being here for all of us :kiss:


----------



## Reb S

WARNING!!!!! ME RANT!
Okay - as my counsellor suggested, I looked at 'more to life' on the infertility network. Firstly, you have to pay for this support network - everything is free until you CAN'T have children....
Secondly, recommended books to read - 'Beside the Empty Cradle' - Jesus sweet C - who of any of us is going to be able to read that TITLE, let alone the book, without diving for tissues and a bottle of wine. 
Hells bells, moving on is more impossible than I thought. 
Love to you all, dear old friends and hope in my heart for Garfie tonight 
Reb x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Reb, that is truly a crap title :nope:


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie - fingers crossed as tightly as i can here too :hugs::hugs: there is still hope! :)

Reb - :hugs: my thoughts straight after reading your post were this: i began entertaining thoughts of giving up last month, and i became more miserable and hard to live with than i ever have been before. More miserable than than just jogging along trying. I'm slowly realising it probably isn't going to happen for DH and i now - but i'm not going to give up. And i've reconciled those things somehow in my head. Don't give up :flower: Sorry if this hasn't helped at all and i just sound mental. Its just my immediate thoughts :blush::hugs:

Waves to all xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies just checking in, thanks for all your nice comments:flower:

The bleeding is getting heavier for me - but I am trying to remain hopeful for my miracle baby:thumbup:

Reading all your posts and stalking not commenting on them though as I seem to be in my own private world at the moment hope you ladies understand.

Oops there I go again crying :cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> WARNING!!!!! ME RANT!
> Okay - as my counsellor suggested, I looked at 'more to life' on the infertility network. Firstly, you have to pay for this support network - everything is free until you CAN'T have children....
> Secondly, recommended books to read - 'Beside the Empty Cradle' - Jesus sweet C - who of any of us is going to be able to read that TITLE, let alone the book, without diving for tissues and a bottle of wine.
> Hells bells, moving on is more impossible than I thought.
> Love to you all, dear old friends and hope in my heart for Garfie tonight
> Reb x

Omg :growlmad::growlmad:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> Morning ladies just checking in, thanks for all your nice comments:flower:
> 
> The bleeding is getting heavier for me - but I am trying to remain hopeful for my miracle baby:thumbup:
> 
> Reading all your posts and stalking not commenting on them though as I seem to be in my own private world at the moment hope you ladies understand.
> 
> Oops there I go again crying :cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Always here for you if you need me :kiss:


----------



## Reb S

Garfie, I'm keeping on keeping on hoping for you x


----------



## LLbean

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Desperado167 said:


> Nise ,you always make me smile/ happy with your posts ,you are such a lovely ,wonderful warm hearted person ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:thank you for being here for all of us :kiss:

Awe, Desperado, what a lovely post to read. Thank you and thank you to everyone else too, it's lovely to be in a place where there is so much support and understanding. :hugs:



Reb S said:


> WARNING!!!!! ME RANT!
> Okay - as my counsellor suggested, I looked at 'more to life' on the infertility network. Firstly, you have to pay for this support network - everything is free until you CAN'T have children....
> Secondly, recommended books to read - 'Beside the Empty Cradle' - Jesus sweet C - who of any of us is going to be able to read that TITLE, let alone the book, without diving for tissues and a bottle of wine.
> Hells bells, moving on is more impossible than I thought.
> Love to you all, dear old friends and hope in my heart for Garfie tonight
> Reb x

Oh dear, Reb - that title would make less strong women than us reach for a bottle of pills to go with that wine! and it's disgraceful that you have to pay for such stupid advice - I hope the counsellor didn't make you draw a picture! I'd have drawn her with a giant cork in her gob! On a more serious note though, I don't think you can just move on, not in one giant step anyway - and certainly not before the full menopause hits. There's a saying 'So long as I bleed it's still possible to breed'! Not the nicest sounding saying, but there's an element of truth in it. I think it's more important to just recognise and enjoy some of the other elements in your life and try not to focus on the one thing that's not currently there, except for around O then you should knock yourself out! - not saying it's easy but that's how I've been dealing with it. :hugs:




garfie said:


> Morning ladies just checking in, thanks for all your nice comments:flower:
> 
> The bleeding is getting heavier for me - but I am trying to remain hopeful for my miracle baby:thumbup:
> 
> Reading all your posts and stalking not commenting on them though as I seem to be in my own private world at the moment hope you ladies understand.
> 
> Oops there I go again crying :cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Of course we understand, sometimes there's just not the words and right now you need to look after you. Everything still crossed here. :hugs:

Misty - How's it going? I don't even know what cycle day we're on! I haven't been closet charting this time. xxx

AFM - nothing much going on except work work work. This time next week I will have met the little girl.:happydance: It's weird but I am now beginning to feel a little bit guilty about ttc! 

Hope everyone is having a nice lazy weekend.


----------



## booth19

Garfie, fingers crossed for you , still hoping xx

Nise, hope all goes well for you, and stop the guilt x

AFM, all quiet here, see consultant on the 22nd but i am sure all I will get is that my eggs are old and just one of those things but here's hoping ;)


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope you doing ok, Garfie.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow....

Are you off on sick leave...I can't imagine you are able to go to 
work. I know when I started to bleed and had a scan, there was a fetus but no heartbeat but due to its small size, they would n't have expected a heartbeat yet.
They told me to come back one week later for another scan. I asked about taking time of work...and they just said there's no need, it won't make any difference to the outcome. 
I did n't know what to do them....but in the end I went straight home and so glad I made that decision as I continued to bleed and mc a few days later.


Nise, good luck meeting LG, it comes around very quickly.

Booth 19...meeting the consultant expecting it to be bad news is the way I'd approach it....you might be plesantly surprised by what the doctors say.

Reb...yea terrible title for a book... but you probably just need time to gradually accept it yourself. Its not been that long since your last IVF. I guess councelling might help to teach you approaches for accepting it etc.

AFM, just ovulated....2 days earlier than usual but thanks to OPK I caught it in time. I have been trying to check for cervix position this month following the TCOYF book but I give up. Not sure if what I'm feeling is cervix and it does n't seem to change. should it be right in middle or can it be a bit to the side? don't know how you are ever supposed to feal where the 'opening' in the cervix is.


----------



## garfie

Hi Pippi

I'm a carer for my son who has autism so I'm a stay at home mum.:flower:

I am trying to keep busy - as the housework has slipped a bit:winkwink: luckily hubby is understanding and has been spoiling me doing the hoovering etc :thumbup:

I am not sure what tomorrow will bring - obviously I want a sac with a baby in it :happydance:

I had a m/c last year and at the time never thought I would get through it but I did of course, this time it doesn't feel the same so I am trying to remain positive until I am told otherwise.:happydance:

I don't know how I would have coped without my BNB friends love and support:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## alin3boys

Garfie ~fingers crossed for tomorrow hun,i am also a sahm/carer my 9 yr old ds is autistic with learning difficulties.

pippi ~ your cervix goes from low/med/high depending on where you are in cycle its a rounded shape quite slippy with a slit in the middle,again depending on time of month it can me closed,slighty open or open,some women can't find it but perservere you will get there(you say you just ov which means will be quite high and you might only be able to feel the tip with your finger tip im ov today and can only just feel mine as so high,i learned everything from TCOYF its a fantastic book

booth 19 ~ im with pippi expect the worse and you are then prepared but may well have a nice surprize

Nise ~are you adopting hun

AFM, i am on cd 13 and think my ov day,got 1st peak on my cbfm yesterday and positive opk,hos cervix and fertile cm,today another peak and positive opk and my temp shot up so expecting crosshairs from ff in in couple of days


----------



## Desperado167

Seems we all have more than TTc in common ,my ds has aspergers and severe dyslexia ,am also a stay at home mom ,Garfie praying for you for tomorrow sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie youre in my prayers 

I'm in the 2ww - it'd be nice if I got my bfp now that we're engaged. We're leaving in a bit over week to go to the east coast pei & nova scotia for vacation and to visit his folks ( they summer in nova scotia and see his gram she's in the hospital waiting to move to a nursing home) so I'm hoping to be able to discuss the wedding a bit more 

His dad doesn't travel outside Canada for health reasons ( insurance is a killer) so I have to get doh to decide can be get married without his dad there. His mom will go wherever we want - in fact she's hinted at Hawaii 

Yesterday was my dd 18th bday!! I sometimes find it had to believe she's that old, it seems like she was just born. She was complaining about how it sucks to wrk on her bday lol- welcome to the grow up world

Fx'd cross for us in the 2ww and garfie


----------



## Miss_C

just a quick hug for Garfie will be thinking of you today and praying with all I have got for you.


----------



## booth19

Fingers crossed Garfie, hope its good newsx


----------



## alin3boys

garfie fingers crossed for today hun xxx


----------



## LLbean

Fxd for you today


----------



## garfie

Ladies just to update you all thanks so much for your support:-

My miracle baby was not meant to be:cry:

I am having a dnc tomorrow at 8.00 am.

I have had another mc and I am beside myself at the moment I cant sop crying.

:hugs:

X


----------



## alin3boys

garfie i am so sorry hun and 12 months apart almost to the day,know how you feeling hun as gone through it twice myself one @ 8 weeks and one @ 12 weeks


----------



## LLbean

:nope::nope:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

So so sorry Garfie xxxxxxx take good care of yourself right now 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> Ladies just to update you all thanks so much for your support:-
> 
> My miracle baby was not meant to be:cry:
> 
> I am having a dnc tomorrow at 8.00 am.
> 
> I have had another mc and I am beside myself at the moment I cant sop crying.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

O Garfie I am so sorry lovely :nope:,cry away am sure your heart is broke ,hope tomorrow goes as well as it can ,praying for strength for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

so so sorry to hear Garfie, terrible to come almost 1 year after your last mc.


----------



## Nise

Oh Garfie, I am so gutted to hear your news. I'm at a loss to find words of comfort so I'll just wish you all the strength in the world to get through this difficult and heartbreaking time. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Garfie I'm so sorry - lots of hugs and thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie hon I'm so terribly sorry for your loss


----------



## maryanne67

So sorry garfie no words can comfort you but we are all here for you good luck for 2moro :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Garfie, can't think of anything I could say to ease your pain, but didn't want to say nothing. 

You are in all our thoughts. I'm praying you feel peace despite what's happened and that your d & c goes smoothly, no more pain for this lady please God xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Garfie sweetheart I know there are no words but know that we are all here for you and most of us have been there so so we do understand if you wanna crawl under a rock, stand outside and scream or punch walls - do whatever you need to do Hugs and loves


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Garfie, I can't imagine what you are feeling to have this happen on nearly the same day a year apart. I hope that you have people around you at this sad time. Hugs and love.


----------



## Butterfly67

garfie I'm so sorry :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your love and support:flower:

The DnC went well - however my stay was like a scene from a carry on film (when I feel stronger I will share) - good old NHS eh:haha:

Physically I am not feeling too bad but emotionally well that's a different matter.:cry::cry:

Will catch up with you all soon until then ladies :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

Awe, bless you Garfie. It's weird how even the most horrible and averse times can somehow have an element of comedy and farse about them. Stay strong, lovely. :hugs:

AFM - well the witch struck as per usual, but she hasn't managed to bring me down. I'm way to excited. Off now to pick up OH from work and we'll be on our way up North - knowing our luck we'll arrive about the same time as the olympic torch and get all caught up in the craziness! I'm so excited to meet the little girl tomorrow, I hardly slept last night and will be worse tonight as I won't even be in my own bed. I'll come back Sunday and tell you all about it. Eeek!

Hope everyone has lovely weekends and the sun manages to shine at least for part of it. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nise said:


> Awe, bless you Garfie. It's weird how even the most horrible and averse times can somehow have an element of comedy and farse about them. Stay strong, lovely. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - well the witch struck as per usual, but she hasn't managed to bring me down. I'm way to excited. Off now to pick up OH from work and we'll be on our way up North - knowing our luck we'll arrive about the same time as the olympic torch and get all caught up in the craziness! I'm so excited to meet the little girl tomorrow, I hardly slept last night and will be worse tonight as I won't even be in my own bed. I'll come back Sunday and tell you all about it. Eeek!
> 
> Hope everyone has lovely weekends and the sun manages to shine at least for part of it. :hugs:

Have a wonderful weekend ,I am excited for you too ,I know she will love you both :cloud9:,:hugs:Sorry for af ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your love and support:flower:
> 
> The DnC went well - however my stay was like a scene from a carry on film (when I feel stronger I will share) - good old NHS eh:haha:
> 
> Physically I am not feeling too bad but emotionally well that's a different matter.:cry::cry:
> 
> Will catch up with you all soon until then ladies :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sending you big squishy hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your love and support:flower:
> 
> The DnC went well - however my stay was like a scene from a carry on film (when I feel stronger I will share) - good old NHS eh:haha:
> 
> Physically I am not feeling too bad but emotionally well that's a different matter.:cry::cry:
> 
> Will catch up with you all soon until then ladies :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

big big hugs we're all here if you need us




Nise said:


> Awe, bless you Garfie. It's weird how even the most horrible and averse times can somehow have an element of comedy and farse about them. Stay strong, lovely. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - well the witch struck as per usual, but she hasn't managed to bring me down. I'm way to excited. Off now to pick up OH from work and we'll be on our way up North - knowing our luck we'll arrive about the same time as the olympic torch and get all caught up in the craziness! I'm so excited to meet the little girl tomorrow, I hardly slept last night and will be worse tonight as I won't even be in my own bed. I'll come back Sunday and tell you all about it. Eeek!
> 
> Hope everyone has lovely weekends and the sun manages to shine at least for part of it. :hugs:

that is exciting have a great weekend


AFM still in the 2ww and feeling beyond bloated i love/hate hormones but im excited we leave in one week for the east coast!!!!


----------



## Reb S

Dear Garfie, lots of love and hugs as you recover;
Nise - SO much luck for this weekend - I hope it goes really well x


----------



## LLbean

Garfie the worst part of my DnC was the hormonal drop/mood swings after... it was like post partum depression I am guessing as I never felt that before...really brutal :hugs: be sure to be surrounded by loved ones for the next few days please.


----------



## booth19

Garfie, hope you are ok , sending hugs x

Nise - hope your meeting was a success, I am sure it will have been :)


----------



## Just_married

Nise! How did it go?

How are the rest of you girls?

Afm-was a tiny bit naughty today. My nhs clinic only does hsg on wed and it needs to be day 7-11 & you are supposed to phone on cd1 for an appt. But as my fs said they only do THREE ladies per week (?!) I called today and said I was cd1 and booked an hsg - the naughty bit is that af isn't due till wed, but bfn today & next we'd still be within cd7-11 and I've waited so long for my cycle to have cd7-11 on a Wednesday lol!

So just a tiny bit naughty! And a big bit of lateral thinking. If the irony is that af doesn't arrive on wed I will cancel, but that old cackling witch hasn't took a month off yet. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## Desperado167

Just married :thumbup::haha:Perfect ,:haha:Nise ,eagerly awaiting your news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope your 'scheming' works out Just_married. That's crazy that they just do the tests on a wednesday...especially when you are restricted to certain days. 

hope things went well with LG, Nise...

and Garfie hope you are doing ok.

As for me....On the 2ww, Af due on Friday/Saturday. I had spotting everday from DPO 2-4 which has never happened before for me. Although at the time I thought maybe it was a positive thing but now I don't think it was......it was too early for implantation bleeding and my temperatures are n't looking great so I think I'm out this month.
Not sure what would cause the spotting....we bd on 1 DPO but don't think that should cause spotting for 4-5 days afterwards.
If it happens again I'll pay a visit to my GP.....


----------



## Reb S

Pippi - do you mean O rather than cd? Cos I used to get spotting at ovulation time and it was due to a polyp. (benign, had been there forever) but I think you're right to get it checked out next month if it happens again. 
Nise - any news? I'm dying to hear from you!
Garfie, how're you doing? x


----------



## Mistyy

Pippi - i'm thinking you meant DPO rather than CD? If so i would agree with Reb. Hope all's well though and fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Just married - well done, that sound like exactly what i would've done under those circ's. Only on Wednesdays for goodness sakes ?!? :roll:

Nise - looking forward to your update :)

AFM - i am on the brink of the 2ww. Keep thinking i've ov'd but my temps wont go up and my OPKs are getting stronger every day. Odd.

DH and i were all over each other over the (rather boozy) weekend. No thought to it, just a lusty couple of days. NOW i'm on bloomin tenter-hooks because we last BD on Sunday and since then he's not been feeling well (man flu) and, well, not much up for it due to the over kill at the weekend, but we really aught to be at it again tonight as it appears i *still* havnt quite ov'd. And of course i cant actually _tell_ him we need to do it a bit more as we're _'keeping things relaxed_'. Grrrrrrrrr. Rant over. Sigh.

As you were. :coffee:

Garfie - :hugs:

Waves and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I can see you are all worried about me - I am doing okay still in a dark corner though and not feeling very sociable.

This time seems harder than last - how can that be I know I carried this one longer but still:shrug:

I'm concentrating all my efforts on the house, getting all the little jobs we never seem to get done finished but to be honest I am so knackered after it and I have to give myself a stern talking too when I think what's the point??:shrug: I suppose the grieving process has begun and things can only get better:cry:

Love to you all, thanks for being so understanding:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## alin3boys

garfie hun i was exactly the same when i had my 2nd mc,seemed to grieve more the 2nd time i think its because i saw the heartbeat and relaxed thinking everything was going to be fine and then found out at 12 week scan baby had died,so technically i had been pg for 3 months but with my 1st i started to mc soon after my bfp and was a complete mc,but the 2nd i needed a d&c.

I went on to concieve quite quickly after both mc,are you trying straight away or have you been told to wait a month


----------



## garfie

Hi thanks alin3

At least I know I'm not going mad:haha: sometimes I feel like I am and it's just a nightmare (I definitely handled it better last time)

I have been told to wait at least two weeks from the DNC (risk of infection etc) and then to wait a month - but we are thinking of just seeing what happens after the two weeks:shrug:

I am temping (told hubby it's so you ladies can follow naughty I know:winkwink:) but he wants a more relaxed approach.

I have put away my CBFM and OPKs, I can't hide what my body tells me though eh ladies:blush:

I'm trying to carry on as normal - but hell what's normal at the minute :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## alin3boys

I also think its partly because you can't believe its happened again,when i lost my 1st i couldn't believe it had happened to me thought was something only happened to other people and then when it happened again i was devastated

you aren't going mad its natural to feel like you do hun,i hope your next one is a sticky and you are more fertile after a d&c as well


----------



## Just_married

Garfie,

I only ever had one mc at 13wks my first pregnancy, when I was pg with my dd 2.5 yrs later I swung between telling myself I'd prob lose that one too or convinced myself that the chances of it happening twice were lower. I don't think we can ever really be nonchalant, complacent or neutral about something which means so much. As a friend I think what you are feeling is natural. When you know the grief it brings you wd dread feeling that again, so second time round will be harder. 
Someone also mentioned the hormone dip, don't underestimate how much that can affect your mood, and once the hormones balance out more your mood should improve. 

I'm amazed at your strength. You know best yourself when is right to try and I'm glad to hear you are temping! To me that is you looking to the future in a small way, that wee flicker is coming back and it's great to see.

Xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

garfie you are so amazingly strong i agree with just married

im not sure what is going on with me af is due on thurs. it has been a wierd symtom month so i dont know what to think i guess thurs will tell. of course it is due right before we leave on our east coast trip


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good to see you are back temping again Garfie . They told me I could try again straight away but mine was a natural mc. Tbh we missed the first month as I didn't realise I had ovulated until it was over.

I think I would find a 2nd mc harder if I had one again...

Yes Reb and Misty, I meant dpo ( i went back and edited my post).Don't know what I was thinking.... 
Hopefully it does n't happen again ... As ttc is difficult enough without something else going on.


----------



## Nise

Gosh, sorry to keep you all waiting - Everything has been so full on I've had no time whatsoever to myself since we got back. Everything went really well Had a great 'meeting/family day' despite the rain, LG is just gorgeous and we were both bowled over by her. Despite everything she's been through she seems very well balanced, sweet natured and polite. She plays beautifully with her little cousin who at only 3 is a huge character. LG seems a little older than her 6 years sometimes and is very intelligent and quite a happy child - We didn't get interrogated as I was led to believe we might but we laughed a lot, took loads of photos and my arms have been dislocated from their sockets! As OH said in the car on the way home - if we'd been through the whole adoption process they couldn't have found a better match for us. So now it's fingers crossed and a loooong wait till November which is the final hearing. Social worker is back on the 25th so I will wait with baited breath to hear what LG says about us and hope she liked us as much as we liked her. 

My stalking is going to be crap due to long working hours and a 6 day week - roll on Sunday, I'm already knackered! :hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

nise that is wonderful news and i bet she adores you xxx


----------



## Reb S

Oh wow, Nise, that's just the most fantastic news. Hugely excited for you xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Ah nise ,that's wonderful news ,and I bet she loved you both :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Brilliant news Nise :D This seems like it was meant to be x


----------



## pdmcd17

nise that sound so great, she sounds too cute

so last night we learned his ex finally accepted his offer!!!!! its now official i can give my notice and we can move finally and we set a wedding date oct 13 this year
but on the way to his hockey we were talking about jamacia and on the way home he changed his mind were gonna get married here he wants his dad there not just his mom (his dad doesnt travel outside of Canada for health issues)

so i have a ton of planning nad our renovations to get everything done
now if i get pregnant it would be a bigger gift.

hope your all well


----------



## Nise

That's great news PMCD :happydance: you're gonna be one busy lady then - but good fun busy.

Thanks for all your kind comments, I'll let you know how things progress. I've got a horrible 6 day week at work and have gone down with the lurgy which is just great and it's O time over the next few days, no idea which one though :shrug: It's strange but I'm not so bothered about it now, can't quite give up all together but I'm not strung out and stressed. Right must get some dinner and then it's bath and bed :sleep: 

Often someone gets a bfp when I don't have time to stalk, so fingers crossed for you all. :hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Just thought I'd say hi to everyone. Wales holiday was fantastic.

Garfie, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I can understand how you feel, my mc is still so raw. Bug hugs.

AFM, my af finally finally arrived on day 59 after d&c!! Now,it's just see how this cycle goes. More probs have turned up but will save that for another post!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great 2 hear af arrived barninear... Wonder did a relaxing holiday help?

Great news Nise about your meeting with Lg. I'm liking the laid back attitude!

Exciting new pdmc...congrats on setting a date. Hope all the planning goes well


----------



## maryanne67

good to hear af turned up barnabibear :flower:


----------



## beetle

hello everyone - sorry for long comms silence. I just needed to put my head under my wing post last MC and just not think about TTC for a while. Have been enjoying Foxy who is growing up fast (now 5.5 months!) and sorting out new home. So finally got the results of all blood tests and it appears that I have a high NK cells count which could be why I keep miscarrying, and also although my thyroid is fine, I have a high thyroid antibody count - so basically my autoimmune system is a bit dodge. This apparently can all be controlled through steroids. So ... we are biting the bullet and going down the IVF route. I'm about 5dpo and they have told me to start the synarel spray and then give them a call once AF comes and then the injections start ... if AF doesn't come and I get a positive test then we go straight onto progesterone and steroids! Ho hum. Dont really know how I feel actually but the decision has been made! Fingers crossed it all works out well!

I really hope you are all OK? Reb how are you doing?
Garfie - I'm truly gutted for you x


----------



## Desperado167

beetle said:


> hello everyone - sorry for long comms silence. I just needed to put my head under my wing post last MC and just not think about TTC for a while. Have been enjoying Foxy who is growing up fast (now 5.5 months!) and sorting out new home. So finally got the results of all blood tests and it appears that I have a high NK cells count which could be why I keep miscarrying, and also although my thyroid is fine, I have a high thyroid antibody count - so basically my autoimmune system is a bit dodge. This apparently can all be controlled through steroids. So ... we are biting the bullet and going down the IVF route. I'm about 5dpo and they have told me to start the synarel spray and then give them a call once AF comes and then the injections start ... if AF doesn't come and I get a positive test then we go straight onto progesterone and steroids! Ho hum. Dont really know how I feel actually but the decision has been made! Fingers crossed it all works out well!
> 
> I really hope you are all OK? Reb how are you doing?
> Garfie - I'm truly gutted for you x

Bug hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs:great u have some answers and praying you get your sticky bean soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Hi Beetle - good luck with the IVF - feel free to PM me if you want any sage words from one who's been there already! I'm pleased that you, like me, have found the answer to MC - I didn't have any problem with the steroids - although obviously with a BFN I stopped them after a few weeks. Good that you don't have to do heparin - the other IVF injections are easy-peesy, don't let anyone tell you otherwise - heparin HURTS! Anyway, here's HUGE hoping you get the golden egg that I didn't. Just keep drinking plenty of water and try to keep on an even keel emotionally! Lots of love and fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Was just thinking about you the other day beetle :hugs: Good that they have found something that can be treated so I will keep everything crossed for a successful ivf :thumbup:


----------



## Barnabibear

Best of luck Beetle. I've been wondering about the ivf route myself but because my AMH levels were very poor I wasn't sure if I would get any decent eggs. Although saying that AMH measure how much is left not the quality so it may be worth while. Convincing my other half maybe a very difficult thing to do.

AFM, waiting to see if AF turns up on time. Ovulated way early this month so completely missed the window of opportunity. I have an US tomorrow to check everything looks ok. I do have another issue as well. My darling DH, was really effected when we lost Archie and his what do I call it ..."love juice" has been quite rare in actually delivering. The one time I know he did I got pregnant but unfortunately that ended in my MC. Since then its been alot worse. I think it has emotionally taken its toll on him and I don't know what to do. While we were away on hols I thought things would be better as there was no work worries etc but 7 times we tried and only once did we get anything. So frustating and its such a sensitive subject!!! Draw too much attention to it and its bound to cause more angst but we have to acknowledge there is an issue and it won't go away by itself. I've tried the no problem statements and tried to make him feel better for the last 9 months but we need something to actually TTC. I'm at a loss as to what to do really. He's now thing of potentially working away...Middle East so I may be able to convince him of IUI or best case IVF but there's still the issue of how we get anything. I keep thinking they will just stick an needle in and suck it out of him which is in no way going to convince him to go. Then there's the money issue. How may mountains do we have to climb to get that little baby that we all want? I look at all the celebs over 40 that just get pregnant and then have a lovely baby to show for it. Why can't it be that easy for us.

Its been very quiet on here lately. Hope everyone is ok out there.


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies just catching up after a hectic couple of weeks.

Garfie, hope you are feeling well and fingers crossed for youx I said during my 3rd that I wasn't doing it again - but hey ho here we are TTC!!

Barnibear - glad your AF finally turned upx 

Beetle - good to hear from you.

AFM - well saw consultant on Friday after having scan, blood tests and genetic test and surprise surprise everything fine!! Showed me all tests they have done and all in normal range- just geriatric eggs!!! She just said keep trying and maybe will happen or can pay for IVF. So fingers crossed one is a good one.


----------



## pdmcd17

Barn my doh has that problem a while ago it was hard
I found not talking about it with him very helpful, I know my oh would blame him self and it was a vicious cycle

Also bringing the romance back without the stress of ttc it helped - still now I just aim all through my whole cycle for daily or every other day so he never knows when I may be oving
Granted we decided to never go the iui or ivf at the beginning of this journey
Good luck it's hard


----------



## Just_married

Going for my hsg tomorrow ladies! Wish me luck! I'm v. Nervous for actual procedure & for results (which I won't get for a few weeks).


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all okay:flower:

I am not really sure what a lot of you are going through so I am learning a lot with each post I read:flower:

I am feeling a little better each day and yes I think we will be going for a third time I'm ready and hubby is ready we just need a negative on the test on Thursday.:happydance:

Pdmcd - We also agreed not to go down the IVF, IUI or adoption route however I think you ladies that have are incredibly selfless and brave:hugs:

Booth - We said after the first never again ( whereas this time hubby seems more keen) think it's because I'm not stressing or growling like when I am trying ttc :haha: when I'm pregnant I'm more chilled if you know what I mean :winkwink:

Barnabibear - AMH levels? what does that mean please ignore my ignorance - not sure what a lot of these posts mean :shrug:

Beetle - Thanks hun but we are remaining optimistic that it will be third time lucky :happydance: hope IVF gives you a beautiful baby :baby:

:hugs: to the rest of you brave ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Reb S

Barnbibear - I have two suggestions for you. Firstly, hypnosis, if he'd go. My H2B is a hynpotherapist and although he do0 esn't deal with male issues, his teacher did and it's hugely successful. Otherwise, can I suggest, with a big wink and smile - and this goes to anyone whose love life needs spicing up - a book called 50 Shades of Grey! It's really badly written and I can't believe I read it - it's not exactly Anias Nin, but it certainly gave me and my OH a giggle and a damn good shag!!! hee hee hee!!! Someone recommended it to me and I was really quite shocked when I read it, but hey, this thread could do with a giggle! xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Reb I also read it I like it, it was an easy read
Some stuff a tad over the top.

Ironically we just discussed this with doh parents as future mil was wondering why the newspaper is talking about who will play the parts

Lol i wonder how they will avoid an x rating


----------



## Pippi_elk

good luck Bettle, hope the IVF is a success first time round.

Barnbibear, I feel for your situtation. My DH sometimes has the same problem. He is on meds that have some sexual side effects. It really only affects him when we do it evey day in row so we are going to try doing it every 2nd day next time. He tried to reduce his medication but had a small relapse so is going back up to his usual dose.

I just need to chill a bit too, the doctor said all it takes is a small amount of semen and did n't need to be doing it every day....but I want to maximise our chances and hate missing a day.

But I know its a difficult one, my DH gets very down about it and beats himself up about it. I try not to put too much pressure on him as I know that makes it worse.


How about if you do it less regularly ? If its been a bit more time between bd maybe he will be more aroused and less focused on the problem?


----------



## Reb S

Pippi-elk, that's good advice - also because every fertility doctor I've been to since I was 37 has said, BD every two days only - more than that and the spermies don't have time to regroup! x


----------



## Just_married

Hi gorgeous girls,

Had my hsg a few hours ago. One blocked, one open. 

Not best news, not worst! Trying to be positive xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Barnbibear - I have two suggestions for you. Firstly, hypnosis, if he'd go. My H2B is a hynpotherapist and although he do0 esn't deal with male issues, his teacher did and it's hugely successful. Otherwise, can I suggest, with a big wink and smile - and this goes to anyone whose love life needs spicing up - a book called 50 Shades of Grey! It's really badly written and I can't believe I read it - it's not exactly Anias Nin, but it certainly gave me and my OH a giggle and a damn good shag!!! hee hee hee!!! Someone recommended it to me and I was really quite shocked when I read it, but hey, this thread could do with a giggle! xxx

I want that book:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Just_married said:


> Hi gorgeous girls,
> 
> Had my hsg a few hours ago. One blocked, one open.
> 
> Not best news, not worst! Trying to be positive xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Thanks Pippi and Reb. I feel awful about it all. I want to help but feel pretty powerless. I had thought about hypnotism. There's a local one that specifically deals with this psychosexual issues but it's a woman?! Not sure if that will put him off. It's got so bad we haven't had any bd since coming back from hold. Think he scared in case it doesn't happen now and my advances go nowhere. Tough, so tough. Plus just heard my sister in law is pregnant again with her 4th. I'm happy for her but it was like a stab through the heart. Had a little cry and wonder how I will cope seeing her while we are still going through this. But she's lovely and I dont want it to effect our relationship.

Garfie the amh levels are a blood test to test ovarian reserves. Pleased to hear you're in positive spirits. X

Had my ultrasound today. All looks ok but my right ovary has cysts, probably why I don't ovulate from that side. Check up again in 6weeks.


----------



## Reb S

Barnabibear - are you in the UK? If so, let me know whereabouts and maybe H2B's teacher can give you a recommendation for a bloke? No pressure, just if you feel like it. He was a real expert, but I think he's moved onto different areas now. I can ask him if you like xxx
Justmarried - that's pretty good news x
Anyone heard from Miss C? Must be about her due date.


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Hope you are all okay - reviews for that book are all over facebook can I get a copy? - No all sold out locally, so I expect some hubbys are in a for a treat:winkwink:

Just married - so that means although it will be harder to get pregnant you can still do it right :happydance:

Barna - Thanks for the explanation I learn something new everyday off this post :winkwink: Hope your next checkup shows the cysts have shrunk or gone altogether :hugs:

Pippe - elk - We didn't bd a while before O (4 days) and less bd certainly worked for us (kind of but you know what I mean:cry:) It takes a few days for the little men to regroup I believe.:shrug:

Reb/Desperado - :hugs: to you kind ladies:flower:

AFM - Took a test again (2weeks post DNC) and I'm still showing positive but it is v faint, can still see it at arms length so maybe I should test in another week (what do you ladies think:shrug:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie I think it took about 3-4 weeks after the mc for my lines to go completely so yes may e test again in a week :hugs:

J_M good news that one is open :thumbup: :hugs:

I saw on fb that miss c has a date which from memory :wacko: is maybe 8th July


----------



## Spoomie

Reb S said:


> Anyone heard from Miss C? Must be about her due date.

Hi Reb, I checked her recent threads out and found this :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/1070059-want-beat-section.html

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dammit spoomie you made me cry :cry::cry::cry:

Many :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Dammit spoomie you made me cry :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Many :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Me too ,:cry:spoomie big loves sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Spoomie - oh dear :cry: :hugs: from this corner too.

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

morning everyone first time on a computer since vacation started, doh mom is so exicted about the wedding and hinting about a baby shes so cute.

spoomie sweet post

barn what kind of cyst do you have? i had one till march i was put on metformin nad it helped loosing weight helped. they thought i was pcos and my cyst came from the bc i was on before. good luck and fxd as most do resolve on their own


----------



## LLbean

BF...this was what she posted "Ziggy now has a birth date - Monday July 9th we will finally get to hold this little one in our arms."


----------



## Barnabibear

Reb S said:


> Barnabibear - are you in the UK? If so, let me know whereabouts and maybe H2B's teacher can give you a recommendation for a bloke? No pressure, just if you feel like it. He was a real expert, but I think he's moved onto different areas now. I can ask him if you like xxx

Wow Reb, that would be lovely of you. :flower: Yes I'm in the UK. I can be more precise in a personal message if I can send one.? Still have to convince my lovely DH to go with it. We're having "chats" this weekend.


----------



## Barnabibear

pdmc I have no idea what sort of cysts they are. She just said there were lots of little ones on my right ovary and they would have a look again in 6 weeks. I'd given up on it a long time ago. My left is doing the job every month but if they can "reactivate" it some how I'd be rather pleased. But I have no idea what they can do with little cysts. I know with big ones they can sometimes remove then but I'm not that clued up about them.

Garfie, really pleased to hear you so positive. After my D&C I had a negative test after 10 days but we're all different as you can see from Butterfly's post. If its getting weaker then it shouldn't be too much longer. A week sounds like a fine plan. I did find that my OPK tests were bit random though. They were positive as soon as my pregnancy tests were negative. Really fooled me because i didn't ovulate until day 24 post D&C, my OPK were positive then negative, then positive again. I actually ended up with ovulation pains (which I normall have) which helped me to know when I was actually ovulating. I could have been a weird case, but just thought I'd mention it to you.

Spoomie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Ladies

I am touched. Butterfly, Despie, Garfie, PD and Barnabi you are very kind to send hugs, sorry to upset you Butterfly. I rarely post anymore as I am trying to move forward, but I read your posts every couple of days or so. Most of you were not on the thread early 2011 but Miss C and I had a lot in common, same age, both having our first child at 40 and both having a 12 week mc so we shared a close bond and I wanted to check whether Ziggy had made it here yet. I'm obviously happy for her but it kind of accentuates my own position; I now accept that time has run out for me, my 12+ week mc was actually my third and, with no hint of happy news since Nov 2010 I guess I am just not particularly talented at having babies. It is a miracle that I am still married because for a year I was a monster to live with, such was my zeal and determination and my leave-no-stone-unturned, take-every-supplement-and therapy-going attitude, so I am now focusing on being happy and congratulate myself that I have actually managed to achieve some balance and semblance of normality and harmony! I am more grateful than I can ever express for my precious DS but much wants more, and I so wanted a sibling for him but life is cruel and as the song goes, 'You don't always get what you want'!! I wish more success for you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Barnabibear said:


> Reb S said:
> 
> 
> Barnabibear - are you in the UK? If so, let me know whereabouts and maybe H2B's teacher can give you a recommendation for a bloke? No pressure, just if you feel like it. He was a real expert, but I think he's moved onto different areas now. I can ask him if you like xxx
> 
> Wow Reb, that would be lovely of you. :flower: Yes I'm in the UK. I can be more precise in a personal message if I can send one.? Still have to convince my lovely DH to go with it. We're having "chats" this weekend.Click to expand...

PM me - bit busy just now but will respond asap x


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie said:


> Ladies
> 
> I am touched. Butterfly, Despie, Garfie, PD and Barnabi you are very kind to send hugs, sorry to upset you Butterfly. I rarely post anymore as I am trying to move forward, but I read your posts every couple of days or so. Most of you were not on the thread early 2011 but Miss C and I had a lot in common, same age, both having our first child at 40 and both having a 12 week mc so we shared a close bond and I wanted to check whether Ziggy had made it here yet. I'm obviously happy for her but it kind of accentuates my own position; I now accept that time has run out for me, my 12+ week mc was actually my third and, with no hint of happy news since Nov 2010 I guess I am just not particularly talented at having babies. It is a miracle that I am still married because for a year I was a monster to live with, such was my zeal and determination and my leave-no-stone-unturned, take-every-supplement-and therapy-going attitude, so I am now focusing on being happy and congratulate myself that I have actually managed to achieve some balance and semblance of normality and harmony! I am more grateful than I can ever express for my precious DS but much wants more, and I so wanted a sibling for him but life is cruel and as the song goes, 'You don't always get what you want'!! I wish more success for you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Spoomie - I sing that song ALL THE TIME!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

It's been really quiet on here
I hope everyone is good

We're back from our trip it was fun and went by too quickly

I was fertile when we were gone, it was good lots of bd'ing and relaxing
It'd be cool if I got pregnant on our trip as doh is from the east coast 

I also realized my next time I'd be fertile doh is in the states for work that whole period


----------



## Nise

Well my fingers are crossed PMCD (oh God, I bet I got those letters round the wrong way)!

It seems I am not the only one to have been awol, hope everyone is fine and dandy. I've just finished 2 gruelling 6 day weeks at work which I got a cold in the middle of so have felt quite ropey, but I'm recovering now and catching a few days off before the next job begins next week. 

Heard from SW on Saturday, she's back from her hols and wanted to know how the meeting with LG had gone - She also wanted to know if now we had met whether we wanted to proceed!!! I told her absolutely. So waiting again but will hopefully have some more visits to look forward to. :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Fingers crossed pdmc! And great news Nise, hoping things can start moving now! 

Afm, been absent too. Had an hsg last week which as u can see from my siggie, showed one blocked tube. There's also the possibility both were blocked & doc opened one. So some months (like this one) when I ov from left - it's impossible. Trying to stay positive. It's making me a bit short with people eg when they feel they have to give their advice and say 'relax and it will happen' I feel like replying 'oh right, I didn't know relaxing could unblock Fallopian tubes'. My cloar friend is getting married in a month and she has become a total bridezilla. It's so unlike her, but I'm having to bite my Tongue. She pulled up for not replying to her last week & accidentally sending a text to her landline. When I replied that I was sorry but had been in hospital for tests & didn't get good results which has distracted me a bit - she didn't even reply!

Anyway, enough of my self-pity!

Hope you are all well this week? What's been happening? X


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise that is exciting fx'd cross for you

Just married big hugs on the blocked
It sucks your friend is bridezilla - I'm hoping it gets better 

I'm praying I don't become one, we're looking at the chapel tomorrow and the banquet hall hoping we like it and book it so I can send out the save the date in the next few weeks as oct 13 is really close
Big hello to everyone else


----------



## pdmcd17

Oh I'm excited my lukenbooth broach came- my hon ordered it for me
My plan is to wear it in my hair on my wedding day

To the Scottish ladies Are there any taboos to wearing it on your wedding day or altering it I want to add some bling to it


----------



## Just_married

pdmcd17 said:


> Oh I'm excited my lukenbooth broach came- my hon ordered it for me
> My plan is to wear it in my hair on my wedding day
> 
> To the Scottish ladies Are there any taboos to wearing it on your wedding day or altering it I want to add some bling to it

I haven't heard of any tabboos, just that it's a love token so it's right that your hon bought it. Apparently it brings a blessing with fertility, milk production and protects your future baby from evil when you use it as a shawl clip too lol. What an investment eh? xxx


----------



## Spoomie

I sense a big rush on lukenbooth broaches is coming........:haha:


----------



## Just_married

Spoomie said:


> I sense a big rush on lukenbooth broaches is coming........:haha:

:)

You've inspired me for my friend btw, she was struggling to think of a theme for her wedding in September and I made a hfe lust of themes and stuck luckenbooth/claddagh at the end and she loved the idea! Well done lol x


----------



## Barnabibear

Hello everyone. Pleased to see there's some action on here again.

Wish you all the best pmdc.

Afm... It's been a tough time this last week. Had a heart to heart with DH at the weekend and we agreed to try assisted methods for ttc. But a few days later he was all stroppy and when I asked what was wrong he said he didn't want to try anymore. He could see being mid 50's with e teenager. It's really pulled the rug from under me. I'm a bit numb right now. Is it selfish to want a child at this time of life? Is it wrong to be 60 when they're starting their adult lives? He reckons he wouldn't have the patience, he wants to do things like travelling. There is no compromise in this situation. I can't force him it's a life long commitment but then I end up having to give up on the one thing I wanted out of life. He keeps saying if we'd met years ago there would be no problem but we didn't so that doesn't help. So, maybe this is it for us ttc.


----------



## Reb S

Oh Barnabibear, I know how you feel. If Steve was my age I'd be able to persuade him to keep going i think but he's also saying - it's not fair on the kid; we wouldn't be able to cope with a teenager when we're just about to retire; what about the money for retirement etc... it is really hard, as it's all true, but you have to remember you only live once.
I'm sure that's NO help at all!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie said:


> I sense a big rush on lukenbooth broaches is coming........:haha:

WTF?! Am going to have to google lukenbooth broaches...!


----------



## Desperado167

Reb S said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> I sense a big rush on lukenbooth broaches is coming........:haha:
> 
> WTF?! Am going to have to google lukenbooth broaches...!Click to expand...

Me too :haha:Am soooo nosey :haha:


----------



## Just_married

allow me.....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luckenbooth_brooch


----------



## Nise

Lol, now we all know what to put on our Christmas list! 

I too have thought about the age thing - but not for long, I'm lucky coz I have experienced it from the other angle - I was bought up by Grandparents from the age of 2 1/2 and it didn't make a jot of difference to me, I called my Grandma mum and she is still alive, in her 90's and in Australia so I don't see her much - part of me thinks that older parents who have done most of the things they wanted to are good because they know who they are and they are ready to pass on experience, they tend to have more patience and time for their children - I'm not saying they've finished with their own lives, far from it - I've still got a stack of shit I want to do but they are more in tune with themselves iyswim. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nise said:


> Lol, now we all know what to put on our Christmas list!
> 
> I too have thought about the age thing - but not for long, I'm lucky coz I have experienced it from the other angle - I was bought up by Grandparents from the age of 2 1/2 and it didn't make a jot of difference to me, I called my Grandma mum and she is still alive, in her 90's and in Australia so I don't see her much - part of me thinks that older parents who have done most of the things they wanted to are good because they know who they are and they are ready to pass on experience, they tend to have more patience and time for their children - I'm not saying they've finished with their own lives, far from it - I've still got a stack of shit I want to do but they are more in tune with themselves iyswim. :hugs:

Thanks for making me feel so much better :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Reb, order one for me too! :haha:

Re: the age thing, I'm with Nise 100%. I know that the truth is 30-35 was probably the optimum age, but we didn't do it then, did we? Or maybe some of you did and are on to round 2! If it's any consolation then I know that I bring many many things to parenting that I would not have had to give in my twenties or thirties. I feel it is a cruel cruel trick of nature that our bodies don't want to play ball in our forties because I think it's the perfect age to parent. Speaking personally, I have more experience of life, more patience, am more appreciative of the amazing things my DS says and does and is, and I know that I would have been 'less' in every department 10 or 20 years ago. I'm not saying I'm perfect now but then it was all about me and now it's all about him. I look at young Mummies when we are out and about and see so many who are possibly only ticking the boxes (husband: check, nice house: check, baby or 2: check), by no means all of them but in my heightened state I spot the ones who are. I don't begrudge them, that's not what I'm saying, I just say that they may not have that same appreciation that we (would) have at our age. So tell your OHs it isn't all doom and gloom for the old folk! They may wish that they could charge around the garden endlessly with their offspring, but if they can only charge around the garden for 10 minutes with their offspring, they should not forget that they will bring many other qualities to the table that they would not have brought as younger men.

And BTW, my parents were very young when I was born, 18 and 19, and during my childhood I always wished they were older because I felt it was more respectable - weirdo, I know..... I guess we're never happy with what we have, my DS will probably be embarrassed that I'll be turning 50 when he's 10 which only proves that a parent's job is to be uncool in their child's eyes whatever age they are!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Spoomie said:


> Reb, order one for me too! :haha:
> 
> Re: the age thing, I'm with Nise 100%. I know that the truth is 30-35 was probably the optimum age, but we didn't do it then, did we? Or maybe some of you did and are on to round 2! If it's any consolation then I know that I bring many many things to parenting that I would not have had to give in my twenties or thirties. I feel it is a cruel cruel trick of nature that our bodies don't want to play ball in our forties because I think it's the perfect age to parent. Speaking personally, I have more experience of life, more patience, am more appreciative of the amazing things my DS says and does and is, and I know that I would have been 'less' in every department 10 or 20 years ago. I'm not saying I'm perfect now but then it was all about me and now it's all about him. I look at young Mummies when we are out and about and see so many who are possibly only ticking the boxes (husband: check, nice house: check, baby or 2: check), by no means all of them but in my heightened state I spot the ones who are. I don't begrudge them, that's not what I'm saying, I just say that they may not have that same appreciation that we (would) have at our age. So tell your OHs it isn't all doom and gloom for the old folk! They may wish that they could charge around the garden endlessly with their offspring, but if they can only charge around the garden for 10 minutes with their offspring, they should not forget that they will bring many other qualities to the table that they would not have brought as younger men.
> 
> And BTW, my parents were very young when I was born, 18 and 19, and during my childhood I always wished they were older because I felt it was more respectable - weirdo, I know..... I guess we're never happy with what we have, my DS will probably be embarrassed that I'll be turning 50 when he's 10 which only proves that a parent's job is to be uncool in their child's eyes whatever age they are!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just popping by to say hi to you all and to let you know I'm thinking of you all and reading your posts.

At the moment I'm in limbo land just waiting and waiting and waiting :coffee: oh and trying to keep myself busy while I do :laundry::iron::hangwashing::dishes::telephone::book::comp:


:dust::dust::dust: for all you lovely ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sneaking in a post here but while age can be a factor, in my case, my paternal grandparents are alive and well at 92. My parents are 70 and 73 this year. My parents have raised some of their grandchildren and are working on some of the great-grandchildren. I don't think that alone should make the decision but I can see how it can be a factor.

Unless I get hit by a bus, I firmly expect to see my little one make it to at least her 30's.


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've been feeling a bit confused:wacko:

As you know I am 3 weeks post DNC and I have been testing positive, so today I went for HCG levels test and I've just got my results 9 so everything is coming to an end:cry:

I knew this would be the case after all I had a DNC but somehow deep down I was hoping I was one of the women you hear about who get pregnant straight away:nope:

The hospital said I could test in a week? What for FALSE hope I say.

So now I just wait for the :witch: and try again - let's hope it doesn't take another year.

:hugs:

X


----------



## alin3boys

aww so sorry hun its like going through it all over again


----------



## garfie

You are right it is and at the moment I feel beyond disappointed and sad.

This was my fourth pregnancy (I never thought I would hear myself say that)

So next BFP will be my 5th baby I just hope it doesn't take as long.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you wonderful ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> You are right it is and at the moment I feel beyond disappointed and sad.
> 
> This was my fourth pregnancy (I never thought I would hear myself say that)
> 
> So next BFP will be my 5th baby I just hope it doesn't take as long.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you wonderful ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Aw Garfie really sorry lovely ,massive hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

garfie how long did it take you to concieve,with the 2 i have lost i have concieved almost straight after with my 1st loss,took 12 months to concieve mc at 8 weeks and concieved month after,with my 2 nd loss took 18 months to concieve ended in mmc at 12 weeks,went on to concieve again 3 months later.

hope as quick for you although i'll never forget my baby angels and getting a tattoo done in remembrance


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,

My heart goes out to you Barnabibear over OHs decision that he does n't want kids due to his age. I guess its a very individual thing but I think parenting teenagers in your 50's would be ok.....Considering the population is living longer and is generally healthier....50 does n't sound that old. But I'm not a parent so I don't know really how it would be....and maybe I am looking at everything with rose tinted glasses.
For me I know it would be a hard slog but hopefully the negatives would outwieght the positives. I just feel that when I'm 60 I'll regret not even trying....hopefully I will be able to accept the outcome if we never have a child.

I guess this is something you have to go through together....maybe he feels pressurised by the idea of IVF etc and a little panic has set in. Hopefully you can both work through it and come out the other end closer as couple whatever the decision you arrive at.

Garfie, wishing your a BFP soon. This is my 5th month ttc after Mc....also hoped I would be one of these women who conceived quickly after a MC too....it only took us 5 months to conceive initially but have a feeling trying to get pregnant a 2nd time is going to take longer.

PDMCD17....hope you brought back a holiday bean. 

AFM
Just after ovulating and it worked much better this cycle where we bd every 2nd day. I tried to suggest bd again last night just for good measure as I think I ovulated yesterday. This would have been bd 2 nights in a row... OH was n't really keen but gave it a shot but his medication interfered with things so hope the bd from ealier was enough.
We found it so much easier to bd every 2nd day....libido is better and its more enjoyable.

I met a work colleague of OH yesterday in supermarket. I don't know her very well but she's pregnant and had been unwell so we were chatting about that. I asked her 'when are you due'...she looked at my kinda funny....and said I'm 38, I'll be 39 in October.
She must have thought I said 'what age are you' !!!
She was really embarrased when I told her I was n't asking what age she was....but it was funny. I'm glad I set her straight though as she said she'd have left thinking that I was a cheeky cow!
I told her my age....42 last week :-( to try and make it a bit less awkard!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Looks like the :witch: is here no warning no nothing just BAM! (even had a temp increase this morning wth???) - so now I am totally confused about my body :blush:

Onto a new cycle now ladies - lets hope we all get our BFPS :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Just_married

Garfie, sorry about af! I guess now you have a conclusive answer eh? Fingers crossed for this month! Xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

garfie at least you didnt have to wait too long, FXd for this month for you


I have a pms question - i have never had this before but my boobs started hurting yesterday and this morning when i woke up ouch- has any one else had this im about 9-10 dpo (i dont wnat to get my hopes up_)


----------



## Nise

I sometimes get tender breasts close to AF but not really ouchy. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, I like out of the ordinary symptoms but I understand you don't want to raise your hopes to much - hard not to though, isn't it.

AFM - Da witch is in da house! boring bitch! CD1 and here I go again. :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Pdmc, I get sore boobs in week before af most months, but I really really really hope it's a good sign for you xxx


----------



## alin3boys

I only get sore boobs when pg and not till around 10-11 weeks


----------



## garfie

Nise - Sorry the damn :witch: has got you - hope she isn't to evil:flower:

PD - I also have sore boobies both when pregnant and when the witch is due - I think pregnancy boobies feel different kind of hurt from under the armpit (at least mine did). If its a new sign for you hun then maybe it's a positive one :dust::dust::dust:

Justmarried - I kinda have some answers, but some people are making me doubt that this is a proper cycle:shrug:

It feels like one to me I started day 24 and I am on CD3 cramping but light (all normal).

The worry someone said is your levels have to go down to 5 and below before you bleed, then hormones kick in and your af comes a few weeks later.

Well my level was 9 on Friday so very possible it dropped to below 5 by Sunday which is why I thought my hormones were kicking in - now I am confused:wacko:

Pippi - I remember once when I worked with the homeless and there was a lady there and I said to her oooh when are you due, (I was thinking maybe I could give her a bit extra food for her and little one) she said I'm not I'm just fat! oops I never assumed after that a hard lesson learnt lol - just thought I'd share:winkwink:

Are you in the tww now hun? - hope it goes fast for you.

Alin - I conceived my two boys within 22 months of each other (although I was younger then :haha:) my first angel it took 9 months and my second a year, hoping this one does not take as long.:blush:

Desperado - Thanks for your lovely thoughts:hugs:

In fact thanks ladies for all your support each day is getting a little bit easier, whilst I will never forget at least I can get through each day.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

i normally do get tender breast before af, but never in the morning. this morning they were just a tad tender 

i did a ic test and bfn (im about 11dpo) but im expecting af to be here with in 3-7 days
and the next cycle if she comes in 7 days will be a write off as doh will be in colorado when im fertile

I love all the positive support we all give and recieve.


----------



## Mistyy

Big, big hugs for those with the :witch: :hugs:

Barnabie so sorry to read that your DH is having a wobble re ttc at the mo. Perhaps he will change his mind after a little reflection? It's so hard when you think you're 'carrying' your partner emotionally - and it must have been a horrible shock to find he's not really on the same page as you with this right now. Really really hoping he comes around hun :hugs:

pcmd fingers crossed here too :thumbup: (funny - i got sore twinges this morning, but i havn't ov'd yet so no idea what that is)

Garfie - :hugs: and i hope AF is over quickly and your body plays ball and goes into a nice rhythm again.

Justmarried sorry to hear your friend is being a bridezilla. I tried hard to gaurd against getting OTT in the spring, (3 months yesterday. Where has the time gone?!) before my wedding. Bare with it - hopefully she will return to normal soon and make amends!

AFM -
Statistically: CD9. Expecting ov next Monday ish. 15th cycle since MC.
Mentally: Fragile.

I have to confess to have been struggling with my mental state due to 2 births close in the family. I've mentioned it before here. I feel like such a bitch. One SIL (DH's bro's wife) had her baby in Feb, and the other (DH's sister) had hers 5 weeks ago. DH has no children of his own. I have 3 by ex. DH is 10 years younger than me. 

I've said here how overjoyed we were when i fell preg last year. Neither of us was actually expecting for me to conceive. Me because of my age, he because of past health probs. 

We went to visit each baby abut a week after the births respectively, to give gifts and see the new arrival. That was a little wrenching - holding the new baby, talking about BFing etc - but fine. DH and i both had to mentally prepare a little. DH is so understanding. I apologised to him for being a bit wobbly about it, and he said he was finding it hard to see his brother and sister with something he wanted so badly himself and lost. We are so so pleased for our family. It's not that we feel bad towards them - just grief for our own loss. We always stay happy and smiley in front of the family.

Anyway - sorry this is turning into a blooming essay - my PIL have been in Cyprus for 7 weeks. They've not long returned and MIL summoned all the family around together for dinner in London at hers this Sat just gone. Totally understandable of course. She wanted all her 4 adult children plus DPs to get together with the new additions to the family. A joy-full time of course. 

Well it was all a bit chaotic and the day revolved completely around the 2 babies. They both cried pretty much non stop. We all took turns to hold and photograph the babies being held and photographed by everybody else! Dinner was a was a shambles with 10 adults unable to manage no more than 3 sitting down at once together because of baby stuff going on. Every converstaion seemed to turn miraculously round to something related to birth or baby clothes or breast feeding. My DH, his bachelor brother and i found ourselves in the kitchen together more than once. Not by design, just out of a natural urge to escape the baby fest in the living room i guess :blush: 

During the drive home (hour and a half or so) Dh asked me if i was ok. I'm ashamed to say i got a bit tearful. He was lovely as always. I apologised again. Later we had a few drinks together and i lost it totally. Really bloody sobbed! Havn't cried like that since just after the MC :(

THEN my lovely DH got a bit teary and admitted he'd been smoking again while at work (he gave up 3 years ago) and had even smoked a couple of joints recently offered to him on site. All because of the stress at work and feeling guilty about being jealous of his siblings. He has an addictive personality and has struggled with alcoholism in the past. So all this is quite a big deal for him. A big step back. He had been hating keeping all this from me. He said he felt better to have got it all out. I gave him a massive cuddle and told him i loved him come what ever.

Yesterday he came home from work and said he'd chucked his fags out the window on the way home and we had a laugh about that. He said he was ok now. I really hope he is. He said he didnt want to sink back into the state he was in in his 20s. He said he'd been being daft and has pulled himself together now.

I just wonder how long this is going to go on (just like you lot are with this post probably :) ) this emotional roller coaster after the MC. I'm fine untill i have to have new babies round me. So is DH. But it's so sad. I feel like i'm to blame for bringing him down :(

Massive apologies for that great long ramble - but it felt good to get it out. Thank you ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss_C

Just wanted to drop by and say thanks to all of you Ziggy is here! Every single one of you helped me on this journey and without you I can categorically say I would not have made it.

Eli Samuel born on July 3rd at 15:27 weighing in at exactly 4kg's. I was hospitalised on the 28th due to Ziggy not staying in one position and going from breach to transverse to oblique all in the same day so with an unstable lie like that and cord placement we are massive risk of cord prolapse so we ended up with a c section.

Keep going ladies and it ain't over til you say it's over, yes the journey is really really hard and soul destroying there is no getting away from that. I wil be stalking and if there is anything I can do or info I can share please ask.

Hugs and kisses to you all and mostly thank you for being there when Ziggy needed you to help me bring him through.

couple of pics to click on if you want to see.

Spoiler
https://i49.tinypic.com/2u8wiz5.jpg https://i46.tinypic.com/jsnf6c.jpg


----------



## garfie

Beautiful :hugs: One proud mummy there!:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy, sending you big hugs :hug: and I really hope you get your baby :cry:

Miss C Ziggy/Eli is gorgeous, massive congrats again :happydance:

Well I am just writing to say good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: I am done and am now hoping to look at adoption but we will see. :dust::dust:

:wave: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Miss C :kiss::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## pdmcd17

Mrs c wonderfully beautiful little boy congratulations

misty that was well written it is a difficult journey, i pray you get your little one

butterfly are you calmer with the decision to stop ttc? i hope the adoption process goes well for you


----------



## Spoomie

Beautiful Ziggy. Be relaxed, content and happy now my Twinny; your family is complete and your journey is just beginning xxx


----------



## Nise

Awe Misty what a passionate post. I'm so glad you and your OH are able to be so open with each other, it makes everything somehow easier when there is two of you against the world, especially when there is so much pain and the world seems so unfair. I really hope you'll be making a little cousin very soon. :hugs:

Miss C - Congratulations on the safe arrival of little Eli, he is one gorgeous boy. YOU DID IT!!!!! :hugs:

Butterfly - I wish you so much luck with the adoption journey, as you know I'm going through it too so we can keep each other company. :hugs:

AFM - Nothing but the witch going on really and lots of waiting. A bit like ttc really! :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

It's amazing how everyone's journey is different here yet one common dream is shared. Good luck to the adopters, congrats on Eli! And to all those fellow tryers huge hugs.

Dh and I pretty gutted today. On 18th cycle, managed to get a cancellation to see fs for follow up to hsg. Basically given one blow after another - you're too old for nhs iui, you're too old for nhs ivf, you don't qualify for clomid & although you've one good tube, the other filled but didn't spill so if you do get pregnant you will need close monitoring as you're at higher risk of an ectopic. 

Just trying to locate my PMA, I know it's here somewhere!


----------



## pdmcd17

Just married big hugs
Did they have anything promising to say


----------



## Mistyy

*Miss C* - Wonderfull, wonderfull, *wonderfull* :D :D :D You give us all hope :thumbup: :dance:

*Butterfly* - keep us posted about the adoption process. Sending :hug: right back and the best of luck. Do you feel a weight has been lifted stopping TTC?

*Nise* - _waiting_ :flower: again keep us posted. Yes, it is best to try to have a united front. It takes work though! lol.

*Just married *- huge :hug: i think you have been amazingly brave to go and get tests done. That goes for all you lovely ladies that have gone to face the music, as they say. (I'm too afraid of the bad news to go. How silly is that?) So be strong * just*. Most of what they've told you is crappy financially speaking - but not physically speaking it seems. You have one good strong tube - focus on firing out those eggies!

I've just been watching BBC Breakfast doing a piece on how women are evolving socially at a fantastic pace - working longer, being more successfull, marrying later, and therefore wanting to start a family, or a second family later in life. Average age of a mother having her first baby rose to 31 for the first time last year apparently. They've got experts sitting on the couch shaking their heads and shrugging and saying 'oh how sad that nature isn't evolving at the same pace. Women just aren't fertile after a certain age. But what can we do?' 

Well we can bloomin well offer fertility treatment on the NHS *after* the age of 38 perhaps, and try to turn around the unwanted/unplanned teenage pregnancy boom in this country which is costing us a fortune! :growlmad: Grrrrr!

Anyway - i'm not doing another massive post :blush: I didn't intend to yesterday, actually, it just all came flooding out. The sad thing in all this is i don't actually believe i'll fall pregnant again at all tbh. I'm TTCing and charting these days just so that i don't wont have the awful regrets of 'if only we'd tried' when the menopause does come :roll: No good reason for this pessimism other than the amount of time we've been trying without success :wacko:

Enjoy the sunshine if you've got some today, it's actually _not_ raining here today :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy, I totally feel a weight has been lifted. :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hello ladies, and thank you for all your thoughts about us in our 40's having teenagers in our mid 50's. I read with interest and most of you think the same as myself. I don't want to regret not trying. I've lost my beautiful boy when I was so close. I still got to hold him but leaving hospital without him was painful beyond all measure. I want a baby and all the ups and downs that it encompasses, the unconditional love I am willing to give, regardless of age etc. 

When I was in my 20's I wouldn't have coped, or afforded it. I hadn't found the 'one', someone I could see as an always. I finally found him when I was 37. We decided to have a family when I was 39, and my signature says what happened next. I didn't even contemplate that something would go wrong, but here I am.

DH has changed his mind, he still has reservations about the how we cope in later life but he does want a child. It was the ivf etc that freaked him out. If it happens naturally it's meant to be, he says. So, at least we have that. Now if we can just sort out our issue of no end product from his good self we might actually be able to ttc. Problems, problems.

Miss C big big congratulations, so pleased for you. I have read your journey on here, and your pma has been fantastic.

Mistyy, really feel for you hunny. It's not easy. My sister in law is now pregnant with her fourth so early next year I will be in the same boat. I hope I manage to be as brave as you when we visit her and her new baby.

Garfie, pleased to hear you're back on track. Good luck.

Sending best wishes and warm wishes to everyone else that I haven't mentioned in this post. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

pdmcd17 said:


> Just married big hugs
> Did they have anything promising to say

Not really - I could understand why DH was so upset. I explained that she wasn't aware we hadn't saved up for ivf and that she had a professional responsibility to tell me about ectopic risk.

We've decided to save like crazy for 18months, no holidays or social life basically, and I've found a non-profit clinic in Scotland that has a great reputation and is not as expensive as others. I'm hoping that we conceive naturally before that. If we have to wait that long I will be 42 and it'll be less likely to succeed, but we are not giving up. That's not to say we are bouyant, both just frustrated at the mystery of not conceiving before now. 

Thanks for asking :hugs:



Mistyy said:


> *Just married *- huge :hug: i think you have been amazingly brave to go and get tests done. That goes for all you lovely ladies that have gone to face the music, as they say. (I'm too afraid of the bad news to go. How silly is that?) So be strong * just*. Most of what they've told you is crappy financially speaking - but not physically speaking it seems. You have one good strong tube - focus on firing out those eggies!
> 
> I've just been watching BBC Breakfast doing a piece on how women are evolving socially at a fantastic pace - working longer, being more successfull, marrying later, and therefore wanting to start a family, or a second family later in life. Average age of a mother having her first baby rose to 31 for the first time last year apparently. They've got experts sitting on the couch shaking their heads and shrugging and saying 'oh how sad that nature isn't evolving at the same pace. Women just aren't fertile after a certain age. But what can we do?'
> 
> Well we can bloomin well offer fertility treatment on the NHS *after* the age of 38 perhaps, and try to turn around the unwanted/unplanned teenage pregnancy boom in this country which is costing us a fortune! :growlmad: Grrrrr!
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine if you've got some today, it's actually _not_ raining here today :shock: :thumbup:

Misty, how amazing would it be if they changed the criteria! But as the whole family planning summit is probably just another way to save money by reducing teenage pregnancy, I'm assuming they will keep the money and spend it on something useful like rescuing another greedy bank:growlmad:

So glad I have you lot as I know you understand the sadness and anger I'm feeling at the mo.


----------



## pdmcd17

so af is on her way im starting to spot. i hope she arrives today as doh leaves next sun right as im most fertile. so if she starts today i will maybe have a small window of oppurtunity.

i had a melt down yesterday im so tired and stressed. with packing to move having contrators in to quote praying it can be done before i have to be out of my place. work is busy and the office is moving and hormones out of sorts 

i bailed on a team party i was too tired i did nothing last night but when i noticed the spotting i had a proper bawling session. why is it when we really want something it is the hardest thing to get (rhetorical).

i feel bad for doh he is so paitent and kind with me i actually apoligised to him for not being able to get pregnant he would be a great dad. but i now realise my journey is nearing its end. were still trying till next mar but if it doesnt happen by then were done

for me it isnt the age of us or having teens in our 50-60 it is more financial do i want a child in unniversity when im retired. i do find the support we all get on her to be amazing i wouldnt be sane if it wasnt for the help

doh said something so cute hes like itd be better if you werent this cycle as youd be showing in your dress lol and hes like if we get preg this cycle you could annouce it lol 
hes so sweet makes me smile. (i dont think it will happen till renos are done and im moved and im less stressed

when to stop ttc for everyone it is personal decision that every couple has to make.


----------



## Mistyy

*Butterfly* - :hug:

*Just married* - :hug:

*Barnabi* - :hug:

*pdmcd* - (what _does_ that stand for hun? Then i might be able to remember it properly) :hug:

We all seem to be going through the mill a bit at the mo. Optimism a bit thin on the ground. It's a bitter pill to swallow, coming to terms with the fact that just wanting and yearning for something sooooo badly cant help in this case. I'm trying to get to a place in my head where i'm going to keep on plodding away ttc - but not holding my breath IYKWIM? Not letting it rule my life. <wishfull thinking? lol>

Can i just say i think it's nice that we can be honest about feeling like giving up ttc and/or in fact going through with giving up ttc here on this thread. And still keep posting. It's not just a relentless cheery baby-dust factory. NOT that i mind a bloomin great handful of baby dust every now and then :D

In fact - :dust: to us all :D 

Love and strength to you all x


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty did you mean rhetorical

If so its more a comment written in the firm of a question with no answer required

We're camping this weekend - Hopping to go for a run and bike some trails
Part of me would rather be home I'm so tired - I think I'm fighting a bug or a bad mood 
Have a great


----------



## Reb S

Wow - what a lot has been going on here!
Miss C - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! You made it, I'm so pleased for you.
As to everyone else - we're all in different places and not much good news in the way of BFP's on this thread for some time. What can I say but hugs to all.
Just Married - please don't mind me saying this, but don't save up - borrow. Time really is of the essence - my 2 IVF's were only a year and a bit apart but hugely different results - 21 eggs each time (over-stimulated both times) 1st time aged 40 all eggs fertilized - one Grade A blastocyst; another grade B - pregnancy, MC. This time aged 42 only 7 eggs fertilized; no blasts - one morola and one almost blast - neither made it. Time matters. Sorry...xxxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Sorry I accidentally hit unsubscribe so I need to post to resin scribe

Hope everyone is having a good saturday


----------



## Just_married

Reb S said:


> Wow - what a lot has been going on here!
> Miss C - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! You made it, I'm so pleased for you.
> As to everyone else - we're all in different places and not much good news in the way of BFP's on this thread for some time. What can I say but hugs to all.
> Just Married - please don't mind me saying this, but don't save up - borrow. Time really is of the essence - my 2 IVF's were only a year and a bit apart but hugely different results - 21 eggs each time (over-stimulated both times) 1st time aged 40 all eggs fertilized - one Grade A blastocyst; another grade B - pregnancy, MC. This time aged 42 only 7 eggs fertilized; no blasts - one morola and one almost blast - neither made it. Time matters. Sorry...xxxx

I wish it were possible, but as I'm self employed & dh is musician with irregular income then nowhere would entertain us. Plus I think having to pay back thousands ossibly still with no children together it would be soul destroying. Unless you know someone who would lend us it interest free lol x


----------



## maryanne67

hi girls long time no speak for me just been stalking and plodding along ,,miss_c big congrats he is gawjuss

just married if only interest free loans were that easy i would go ivf route too,,,if only x

pdmcd17 enjoy the camping hope the weather holds out x

misty keep plodding hun,,x

reb some bfp`s round here would be great :thumbup:

every1 else good luck x

afm witch showed up last week first proper af since joshua so waiting to see what happens next but have started using the cbfm on cd 10 but still low 

so for every1 heres some

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Just_married said:


> I wish it were possible, but as I'm self employed & dh is musician with irregular income then nowhere would entertain us. Plus I think having to pay back thousands ossibly still with no children together it would be soul destroying. Unless you know someone who would lend us it interest free lol x

Family?? Rich uncle?!? Barclays bank chief?!?!? I'm a musician too, so I know how you feel. But paying off debt, even if you're childless, is better than regret... Not trying to bully you here!!! Just try everything you can then you can look back with peace xxx

Maryanne, hope you're doing okay, lots of hugs xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies bit quiet so thought id disturb the peace.hope everyones doing ok any news anyone?

I started using the clearblue fsrtility monitor last month n got lows then highs but no peak which i expected first month but as was spotting lightly probs wasnt a proper cycle so thinking that i reset the monitor when my first proper af turned up am on cd17 now was chuffed yesterday morning to get a peak on cd16 so got some :sex: in and hoping for sum more in the morning have had some pains and bloating on peak day so fxd. 

For everyone still trying lots of :dust: and good luck x


----------



## Reb S

Maryanne - you're great! Keep going xxx
AFM - haven't even updated my ticker. It's a relief finally, not to count the days and worry and to BD when we feel like it. Although AF was late this month and I got stupidly excited, I know deep down that we've come to the end of the road. Any ideas how to get OH interested in adoption?
Nise? How's it going with LG?
Love to all x


----------



## Mistyy

:hi: Everyone.

:happydance: for your peak* Maryanne* :dust::dust: right back atcha :)

How is everyone? It _appears_ to have stopped raining here!!! :shock: And there's this big ball of light in the sky .... :haha:

AFM - i got my crosshairs on FF today. It gave them quite freely without me getting impatient. Quite a clear rise this cycle so that was nice. Last month was veeery sketchy.The old temps didn't play ball at ov time at all and i had to wait ages for FF to concede crosshairs, lol.

The "If you have conceived this month your due date will be .." is saying *10th April *next year. That'll be our 1st wedding anniversary! How *wonderful* that would be. 

NOT holding my breath :dohh: :wacko: :winkwink: :haha:

Love to all x


----------



## Mistyy

Oh X posts *Reb* :hi:

I'm glad your finding the non TTC a little more relaxing. It's natural that you'll get twitchy around AF time. After all we've all spent so long watching our cycles carefully, it's going to be hard to get out of that habit. :hugs: As for warming DH to adoption - oooh, not sure with out being obvious about it. Do you know anyone who has adopted?

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Maryanne glad you cycles are getting back to normal and you are able to start trying again :hugs:

Reb I think if you look on your local authority website they have some profiles of the actual kids that need adopting. Maybe if he sees the real kids that need a home that might help. Otherwise in our area they run information evenings once a month (I am going on Monday) so maybe you could just get him to one of those just to find out more :shrug::hugs:

Mistyy I will keep everything crossed for 1st anniversary baby! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,

Just been catching up on all your posts as I've been away visiting my parents for a few days and was without internet access.

Congrats Miss C, hope Eli is settlling in well at home.

Glad to hear Barnibear that OH has come back round to the idea of TTC. I understand his point of view of being ok with ttc naturally. I know going down the IVF route is a big step and probably feels a bit like going 'against' nature if his is already concerned about his age and coping with a teenager.

Sorry to hear your results JustMarried (although I know they are half good/half bad)....could you even go privately for IUI ? maybe that would be cheaper, although I know its not as likely to succeed....but maybe you could try that while saving for IVF ?

Hope you are feeling better now Misty, I don't think I could have coped with a full day spend with 2 babies and their doting parents. DHs nephew is visiting my DH family next week with his 4 month old baby and I'm really not looking forward to it. you know how it is...happy for them, but just brings emotions close to the surface. I've been feeling a bit more down about the MC lately as no sign of any BFP...think at the time I consolled myself with the 'plan of action' to get pregnant quickly. 
Its good though that you had the good old cry with DH....at least he was then able to open up about the smoking etc. and get the strength to quit before he got addicted again.

Glad to hear Reb and Butterfly that you are both more relaxed now that you have made some decisions.

AFM, back to the start of a new cycle and just getting over a UTI. First UTI since last October, thought with all the bd I thought I'd be suffering from UTI's more frequently. Think it depends on the position we bd in. However I get bored of the 'usual' position ...


----------



## maryanne67

Reb hope that now you are more relaxed that you get a surprise bfpas for adopting i would think that a child even if not your own would bring love fun and a reason to gst up the morning andwould be a challenge for you to teach them and help them to grow up into responsible young adult that you would proud of x

misty fxd for an anniversary bfp


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks butterfly x

fxd for this cycle pippi x

the sun has been shining here today makes such a nice changeheres sum :dust: for us all and everyone else :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty fx'd for that anniversary baby

It has been quiet on here lately it's strange

I'm about to enter my fertile period and I'm grumpy and upset at how long the stupid settlement with his ex is taking and him just sitting back and not pushing the bank or lawyer really she accepted the offer 4 wks ago and the banker he deals with was on holidays
Sorry I'm just really upset it's taking so long I don't want to change our wedding date but if the papers aren't to the court by the first week in aug we can't get married on our anniversary 

Doesn't promote my getting in the mood so I'm thinking this cycle is shot plus he leaves tomorrow for 1wk for work

I'm keeping my fx'd crossed for everyone else ttc or adopting


----------



## Mistyy

PDMCD - thank you :) I really hope that things start moving soon for you. We've still got 2 weeks before the end of the 1st week in Aug so fingers crssed they'll get on with it by then.

You'll still have a wonderful day and marry your man even if it's not on that particular day - things will all work out :hugs:

Maryanne - thank you :) and here's a bit more :dust: :D

Pippi - thank you for that :hugs: i did feel :blush: about getting so stressed and emotional. But it was very full on that day :dohh: I wish you strength for next week when you meet your DHs nephew's baby. It IS a mad mix of happy for them but sooooo draining emotionally. I hope the day goes well for you hun. You're right about the 'plan of action' supposed to be being a comfort. A big part of my prob with being round babies at the mo is that i'm in the process of trying to come to terms with the fact it is game over for me now. And i'm struggling! :shrug:

Butterfly - thank you too :) I hope you find tomorrows info. meeting helpful. Let us know how it goes :thumbup:

No news here - temps rose a bit today. It is HOT here and it's just lovely :D I was thinking earlier i feel for all the athletes coming over to our country the last few days for the Olympics and finding all that non-stop miserable rain!

xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Sorry - just wanted to add, PIPPI, i get _plagued_ with bloody cystitis so i can empathise there completely :hugs: I do all the right things - wiping front to back, drinking plenty of water, making sure i'm properly _ready_ B4 BDing IYKWIM, using gentle soaps etc etc and i still get hit every few weeks :roll:


----------



## pdmcd17

Thanks misty

For you and pippi have either of you tried cranberry suppliments it alters the ph of urine so the bacteria doesn't like it
( that was my number one reason clients would get referred to me when I was the continence nurse)
Goodluck to you both

Things are better today he spoke to the bank and the form he needs for his lawyer will be ready next week so he's now gonna set up a lawyer and bank appoit for when he gets
Back - or I will kill him lol

We picked up the hardwood for the livingroom yeah can't wait till its down


----------



## Mistyy

PDMCD -see! :friends: That's good news.

About the cranberry supplement, what do you recommend? Is it drinking the fruit juice (and if so how much) or is it a tablet or infusion? 

Waves to all. x


----------



## pdmcd17

misty unless you drink at least 2 glasses day of the pure unsweetend juice you wont get the benifits as the sugar counter acts the agreemnet

i cant speak to UK formal talk to the pharmacist (chemist is the name in the uk ) for the right dosage but it is normally 250mg - 500 depends on the formulation and concentration


----------



## Mistyy

OK, than you PDMCD. Shame about the 'non sweetened' bit as i have a very sweet tooth, lol. I will try that though. 2 glasses is doable. 

Another *HOT* one today :happydance: Hope you're all enjoying it, or, if not, i hope you're managing to keep cool! :coolio:


----------



## greens

My findings.
Keep pee a nice light colour, strong pee makes it worse (more painful) and dump the sweet processed foods as I also found that an agrevater too.
Do you also get thrush?


----------



## Mistyy

:hi: *Greens* - personally no, i've never had thrush. I was having this convo with a mate recently. She gets troubled with thrush but never cystitis and i'm the reverse. How about you greens? Is this a common pattern i wonder?

I've always had great great sympathy for thrush sufferers. It must be hell. My friend used to weep with frustration. She ended up using so much steroid cream it thinned her skin around her upper thighs and groin to _awful_ levels :(

Agree with the pee colour thing. It's easy to check and is a good indicator of our hydration levels. I looked in good old Tesco for unsweetened Cranberry juice. No luck. I'll try elsewhere.

xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

omg i was reading the post and was like wow thrush i thought only babies and chemotherapy clients got that (mouth thrush), then i realized you guys meant yeast infections (thats what we call them here)

try yoghurt with probiotics it is very helpful to prevent yeast


----------



## greens

I do not get either, but I did used to get thrush at times and UTIs, changing my diet has made a big difference. Thrush (yeast) loves a body that eats lots of sweets, processed foods, breads, pastries etc. so if your friend still suffers from flare ups then might be time to check out the diet.


----------



## Mistyy

I'll pass that on *Greens* :)

Amazing i havn't had it then tbh. My weakness is for all things sweet and 'carby'. Must admit at the mo i'm doing quite well on a low carb diet weight loss wise. Raw carrot sticks and taramasalata dip for lunch every day for the last week, lol. So fed up with meat and salad :roll:

Hows everyone? Love to all xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

misty im totally off the bandwagon with eating and activity with the renos starting sat i have busy packing and rearranging things at both houses. i move next sat on the long weekend here fun fun. im goign to get groceries tomorrow alot of easy stuff for the next week so we dont eat take out all week.

i totally missed my fertile window with doh gone i really miss him 2more nights till hes home. i actually stopped taking any suppliments its so relieving - i will have to start my multivitamin again as that is important even if not ttc but more so for the folic in ttc lol

have a great day gso to everyone else


----------



## Mistyy

Aw bless PDMCD - with all that rushing around and packing i should think you're burning the calories easy peasy :D

((hugs)) for the stress over the fertile window. I went through that a few months ago (whinged about it on here rather allot :blush:) He'll be home before you know it. Take the chance to have some chill out time (amongst all the packing) long baths and eat something wicked while watching your fav stuff on telly.

Re the supplements - yes it_ is_ a relief to give up, even for a while. I've stopped everything except a multivitamin with folic acid and a cod liver oil capsule cos it's meant to be good for you.

xxx


----------



## greens

Hi Misty
I am not low carbs, I eat loads of starches/carbs but I eat only whole foods not processed white bread, pastries, biscuits that I was referring too.
If you want to find out more then have a go with www.drmcdougall.com can't find any site T&Cs to see if that link is permited.


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you *Greens*, that was sweet of you.

I had a look and it is all about quality over quantity in a way. Its a good philosophy. You must be feeling the benefit.

I'm following a quite relaxed version of low carbing - (done atkins in the past - worked but boy its restrictive) My rule of thumb right now is *No White Carbs*. So that's no white bread (as you say), processed sugar, pasta, potatoes, cake, biscuits ... erm that sort of thing, lol. I'm allowing myself fruit, tomatoes and the odd brown roll here and there. Even though they're carby/sugery.

Anyway - i feel like i've bored everyone to death :blush:
How are you all doing lovely ladies. I'm just ploughing through the <pointless?> 2ww.

Love to all x


----------



## pdmcd17

hey misty me too plowing through a missed 2ww as we bd only 1x on my fertile window
at least i wont symptom spot as i dont even consider it being a possiblity

i went to the gym last night it felt good i was tired before but came home energized i cleaned up and packed my hall closet
darn we have 2 boxes of coats i was shocked. i will downsize once i move 

cant believe how much stuff we have


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks pdmc for the advice about the UTI. I will look into taking the cranberry tablets at the dose you recommended during the BD period. I tried them before years ago when i felt i was getting a uti but might be better to use them even before bd.
I remember it was very difficult to find unsweetened cranberry juice.Misty; I think you can get cranberry tablets in Holland and Barret but i have not checked their prices. 

Misty, I have been taking note over the past year of when i get UTIs after sex. showering before or immediately afterwards (for me) does not make any difference to whether i get an uti or not. The most important thing for me is the position we use during bd. 
I always pee beforehand and drink water so I can pee no later than 30 minutes after bd. sometimes i feel so full of water during bd its hard to get in the mood!

A gp i attended a few years ago once mentioned in an off hand way that washing before sex could even makes matters worse.his advice was to experiment with different positions that cause less trauma to the urethra....but he didn't elaborate and I didn't ask!

Good luck with the move pdmc, only one night before ur oh is home. 
You should downsize before you move !! it took us years to empty out boxes when we last moved....
Pity you missed your window this month but agree with misty just to treat yourself when he's away...long baths and girlie movies is the way to go!..-
When I got pregnant in dec we only did it once in my fertile window, the day of ovulation...was totally not expecting a bfp that month, so you never know...


----------



## pdmcd17

thanks ladies :)

i tried on wedding dresses what a depressing thing. they were all puffy ruffled and blinged out. i want plain and simple A line. the worse part was going up 2 sizes that was hard. i have worked hard to drop those 3-4 dress sizes and to have to try on largers sizes was sobering. im going on sat to the store that online has the dress i want, if i try it on in any size that fits and i like it im getting it.

are wedding dresses different in size from everyday size in the uk also.


----------



## Mistyy

Very quick post

PDMCD - check out Light in the Box

I got mine from there. On some styles you can order made to measure as opposed to off the peg for only *£25* extra. My dress was EXACTLY the same as one in a boutique near here which was retailing for £3,000.00. And i mean *exactly* the same. LightintheBox charged me £225.00 

Shhhhhh! Don't tell anyone though :)

If you want any advice about using them PM me. I ordered 4 dresses from them altogether for my wedding. All beautiful.


----------



## alin3boys

Wedding dresses seem to be smaller fittings,my dress was quite plain aline,bit of detail on bust and a lace back with pearl fastening


----------



## Barnabibear

Hello everyone, haven't been on in a while. Just caught up with all the posts, think I've missed a couple of weeks worth!

I was looking forward to the sun but it's been so hot this week. It cooled down to respectable summer temps, I'm such a wimp when it gets really hot. Lol.

So, it's been mega confusing in my household. Dh is now all down in the dumps because we don't have a child. Even rubbed my tummy and started getting all teary eyed. I think everything that's happened to us had just hit him. Poor hunny. So, taking everything a day at a time. I wish I felt like we were ttc, at least that might help but you can't do bd when you're feeling low. He's out with his best mate tonight so I'm hoping they have lots of fun and he comes back smiling.

As for wedding dresses, I had a really hard time find one that I liked, with no big skirts, and ruffles. But they are out there. Some of the bridesmaid dresses were better and you can order them in ivory or white so they might be a possibility??

Whatever you're up to, have fun. :winkwink:


----------



## garfie

Hi Girls

I'm back from my hols in Turkey - whew what a mad week!!!

I just love Turkey all the yummy food, good weather etc but I don't like the Hospital (yep we lost two days of our holiday as my youngest was in hospital) He is fine but had to have MRI scans, canulars, blood tests etc all because he slipped and fell and banged his little head:cry:

Anyway I will bore you more with all that later - I tried to catch up with all the posts I missed but to be honest I am knackered today:-

One thing I will say I met a lovely couple on holiday he was black and she was white and they had three darling children 7, 6 and 16 months - what a lovely mummy and daddy they were (we found out as the holiday went on that they were adopting these children) and this was the first holiday the little kiddies had ever known (they came from an abusive family) yes they were all from the same mum - how could she give up one let alone 3 of her babies? - Anyway they had more good news waiting for them when they got home they have a new baby (1 week old) still from the same family to also adopt if they wish. So this couple had gone from having no children (they had IVF/ clomid etc) to having four little darlings - well to say I was in awe of this family was an understatement how selfless, kind and amazing were they? - just thought I'd share.

AFM - I had a 19 day cycle last month - I didn't even get to POAS:wacko: my body is well and truly out of sinc since the DNC:cry:

Good luck ladies, will catch up again soon when I'm not so tired :dust::dust::dust: (thank you mountain of washing and ironing) :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

:hi: everyone. Gosh, feel like I've been away for ever but it's only been a couple of weeks - just been keeping my head down and working. Looking forward to Friday as I get a whole weekend off, can't wait.

Adoption news is kind of good and bad, we were about to start upping the contact but the birth father is causing problems (this was expected as he is the type to argue anything) - I've copied the rest of this post from my journal coz I'm lazy tonight and can't be arsed to type it all again. 

So SW rang last week to let me know that she had sought legal advice and it was not possible for her to over turn the current section 20 rule that's currently in place until the next court hearing - which means that for the moment LG's parents are within their rights to put the cosh on us building up any contact with her. SW said that she has to finish her assessments (I know she hasn't followed up on our references yet) though we've had all the police reports etc back and all is fine and dandy there. She was really quite annoyed that her hands were tied but she has to work within the law - so a slight step back but we're not going to get down about it. She did say, and I quote, "I think we both know the outcome I want", which was encouraging. So I asked her about the possibility of adoption - she said it would be possible but she wouldn't recommend we went for it now as we would have to go through a much longer and in-depth process than the current Special Guardian one. She said after a year or two and once we were all settled then we should go for adoption, which by then would be a relatively simple process. So I'm pleased with that. LG currently has Chicken Pox! poor little mite. So, we are back to waiting which is frustrating and a little bit upsetting. I'm hoping LG doesn't think we've just turned our back on her too, it's been well over a month since we met her - I think the SW explains things to her though, so I'll take comfort in that. in the mean time, I'm just putting my head down and earning as much as I can in the hope that I will need to take a few months off come November. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

garfie said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I'm back from my hols in Turkey - whew what a mad week!!!
> 
> I just love Turkey all the yummy food, good weather etc but I don't like the Hospital (yep we lost two days of our holiday as my youngest was in hospital) He is fine but had to have MRI scans, canulars, blood tests etc all because he slipped and fell and banged his little head:cry:
> 
> Anyway I will bore you more with all that later - I tried to catch up with all the posts I missed but to be honest I am knackered today:-
> 
> One thing I will say I met a lovely couple on holiday he was black and she was white and they had three darling children 7, 6 and 16 months - what a lovely mummy and daddy they were (we found out as the holiday went on that they were adopting these children) and this was the first holiday the little kiddies had ever known (they came from an abusive family) yes they were all from the same mum - how could she give up one let alone 3 of her babies? - Anyway they had more good news waiting for them when they got home they have a new baby (1 week old) still from the same family to also adopt if they wish. So this couple had gone from having no children (they had IVF/ clomid etc) to having four little darlings - well to say I was in awe of this family was an understatement how selfless, kind and amazing were they? - just thought I'd share.
> 
> AFM - I had a 19 day cycle last month - I didn't even get to POAS:wacko: my body is well and truly out of sinc since the DNC:cry:
> 
> Good luck ladies, will catch up again soon when I'm not so tired :dust::dust::dust: (thank you mountain of washing and ironing) :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie

What a lovely tale. I have a friend who went through several rounds of IVF unsuccessfully and then went on to adopt 3 little girls from China, unrelated by birth to each other but all victims of the one child policy. She once told me that she was actually glad in the end that she had been unable to have her own children because what she had witnessed in Chinese orphanages and the small part she had been able to play in helping just a few of these baby girls was more important. This was some years ago but I still feel moved to the verge of tears and humbled by her selflessness when I think of this comment


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise fx'd things go well 

Garfie that is a wonderful story 
I asked doh if he wanted to adopt and he didn't 

We're in full Reno mode only 3 days to get it done were muddying the drywall and tearing the living room carpet up tonight
I redid the stairs wow tearing the carpet up removing all the staples lots of work but wow they look so good

I move Sunday I have bee going crazy the last week - at least it makes the 2ww fly by
Good luck everyone


----------



## Pippi_elk

sorry to hear Nise that you can't have any contact with LG for a while. I'm sure the SW is explaining all that to her but what a drag having the birth father start to throw his weight around and cause difficulties. 
Still November is n't far away....

Garfie, a lovely story about that couple and their huge adopted family, imagine adopting 4 kids from the one family...so selfless but so rewarding.
hope your cycle is a bit longer this month...give it some time to settle down although I know you don't feel you have any time !

Good luck with the move pdmcd17, I'm sure you'll have enjoy a nice glass of wine when the renovation is done and you're all moved in. I'm sure its rewarding doing all the renovation but so exhausting.

I'm off on holidays to England next week... my little brother (not to little....6ft 3) is getting marrried on Monday. We are spending a few days in Wales on the way back.
I won't be online much probably ....Af is due the day we return home so will be a great welcome back !


----------



## amommy

Edited - please note the rules https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...se-do-not-post-bfp-announcements-section.html


----------



## Mistyy

:wacko: must have missed something there ^^

Anyway - hows everyone?

Barnaby - :hug: to you and your DH. I hope spirits have lifted a little now.

Garfie - welcome home :) that was indeed a lovely story about the adoptive family.

Nise - sorry to hear you're having probs with the LGs father. I really hope it blows over asap and you can get on track properly. I'm confident things will pan out just fine :flower:

Spoomie - your friend is a very selfless and generous person. Another lovely story :)

PDMCD - you sound so busy! Definately a good way to spend the 2ww!

Pippi - welcome to England for next week :D I so hope the bloody weather here improves for you lol.

:hi: to Ali and all.

AFM - :witch: arrived with a vengeance yesterday :( Ho hum. My temps were a bit evil as they had a little lift a couple of days ago and i dared to wonder for a brief 24 hours .....](*,) Poo!

xx


----------



## LLbean

amommy said:


> Edited - please note the rules https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...se-do-not-post-bfp-announcements-section.html

TECHNICALLY it was not a BFP announcement, it was a question as she was unsure of the line


----------



## Pippi_elk

LLbean said:


> amommy said:
> 
> 
> Edited - please note the rules https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...se-do-not-post-bfp-announcements-section.html
> 
> TECHNICALLY it was not a BFP announcement, it was a question as she was unsure of the lineClick to expand...

Yea it was a pic of a test result, not sure if it was a positive. I couldn't see much of a second band from my quick glance at it.
Surely though if one of us regular posters get a Bfp are we not allowed to tell others here who have following each other stories? I haven't seen any posts by that poster on this thread but I ve only been subscribed since the start of the year.


----------



## LLbean

I think its ridiculous frankly as I do celebrate everyone's BFP but whatever. I have been here for a while (at least March 2011) but don't post too much on this thread...just read mostly.


----------



## Spoomie

amommy said:


> Edited - please note the rules https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...se-do-not-post-bfp-announcements-section.html

????????????????????? Guess we should be flattered that our thread/discussion/whatever still warrants regulation, at least not everyone has written off the oldies! :haha::haha:

Don't get on the forum so much these days but it seems I've missed someone's happy news here? Do the newbies know about our good friend Holly? Not that I've ever had cause to announce her taking up residence since joining the forum, but I still live in hope (ok, I actually don't, but, anyway, read back a few hundred pages for more info on dear Holly.......) xx


----------



## LLbean

There she is! :holly: :winkwink:


----------



## amommy

I hope to heck you guys don't think that I am just "stalking" here, I have actually been on a break for 6 months! I joined this board over a year ago, when I started to TTC again. It was by no means an announcement of a BFP AT ALL! that is ridiculous. LLBean knows me from another thread as well. gosh kinda feel attacked over the whole thing.


----------



## LLbean

amommy I don't think it had anything to do with you being a regular here or not, That is the whole point that we were making, that we would like to see news from people. Honestly this STRICT monitoring some times is absurd


----------



## Reb S

amommy said:


> Edited - please note the rules https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...se-do-not-post-bfp-announcements-section.html

WTF?!? Who said we couldn't post BFP's in this section - our over 40's has always hugely celebrated BFP's. What a load of b********x! I haven't been on for days as I'm in Azerbai-whatsit and now I'm dying to know what's happened. WHO'S GOT A BFP!?! Very glad to see Holly!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::holly::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Nise - fingers crossed for you and hoping that things proceed quickly. 
Everyone else - hi from Azerbaijan! 
Spoomie - I've lost track again - what day am I on?!? Wondering whether to go to the pool in my bikini or not...!


----------



## Reb S

PS - LL - nice looking chart...


----------



## LLbean

Thanks but once again it's a fooling chart as spotting red began tonight so I'm sure full AF will be here dancing in the am... Kind of getting ticked off at the whole thing now. Timed perfectly and still nothing... Guess I need to let it go already and get on with my life ugh


----------



## Reb S

I'm with you there, LL. It's not easy, but it may be healthier in the long run! Hugs x


----------



## booth19

Hi everyone, sorry been a while had a lot of stuff on - mums inquest which just brought everything back so not been really had the energy for anything else!! 

Garfie - Glad you have been away and got some good weather - better than the rain we have been having!!

Nise - I am sure everything will work out, the SW knows whats best for her and sure she will push as hard as she can within legal limits to make it happen:thumbup:

Mistyy - sorry to hear of AF -I am now attempting to be a little less anal over temping etc as the 3 times I conceived were those whilst I was either on holiday or only BD once!! 

amommy - I didn't even realise I couldn't - I am sure I put it hear first - the ladies on here have been through so much together anyway we celebrate any success as gives us all that hope that we can go on and do it ourselves!!

AFM - decided to get back into the saddle so to speak and give it 6 month max and then thats me done!! ( i think). 

Good luck everyone and about time we had something to celebrate on here!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi amommy, don't stress, we thought nothing of the sort. Yes LL, over zealous is an adjective that springs readily to mind...... and well done for displaying a Holly, even if it is only to dust off her cobwebs. And Reb is right, the mind shift is anything but easy, but feels healthier and reminds us that there is still a life out there waiting for us to live it :hugs:

Reb, still ok in the bikini on that Azerblah beach, tho take care :haha: ......cd1 for me, but you're probably on cd27 as mine was a 26 day cycle.


----------



## Reb S

Spoomster - :hugs: and thanks! I think I'm two days behind, as I was late last month (yes, remember that lovely moment of false hope!) and there's no beach in this bit of Azerbaiblah, just a nice pool! Would kill for a glass of wine tho - being a muslim country they're not really interested in growing grapes for the good stuff...
We tried to offer on a house today but when Steve rang up to make it, it had just gone. Bummer. 
Hope all are well xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Reb

I remember it :hugs: I thought you were not exactly with me as I have had a coupe of stupidly short cycles - all part of zooming towards menopause, I guess! I'd go for a pool, weather here has been pretty drab compared to last week's mini heatwave so you've missed nothing while you've been away. Bugger about the house, that just means the next one will be better (hope you spotted the uncharacteristic optimism there from me! :haha:) xxx


----------



## Reb S

Spoomie, I think you're right - my chart for last month says day 51, so that's not even close to AF with last months longish cycle. Yippee, pool here I come!
x


----------



## pdmcd17

Spoomie and reb we are almost all in the same cycle I'm due any moment, I've been spotting
The dear held off till after the move ( if you call that being a dear lol)!!

I'm now officially living with my doh!!!!! Not that he wasn't always at my house or vice versa lol. We got most of the renos done except trim and painting, but now is the fun part unpacking

I'm thinking it's time someone got a bfp it's been too long fx'd for everyone


----------



## maryanne67

Pdmcd couldnt agree more :dust: for some bfps x


----------



## Mistyy

CD 5 here and i sense the Aunt is packing her bags :)

Congrats *PDMCD* :happydance:

*Reb* - :dohh: about the house. Better luck next time. Jealous of the pool in Azerbillalla :D

*Booth* - :hi: and :dust: and every thing crossed with you here for these 6 months. My temping is a funny thing. I don't give a hoot if i miss a day or 2 (unless it's right at ov time) and to be honest i don't stick to a routine anymore. The last 6 months or so i've kept the thermo in the bathroom and i use it while i'm on the loo :haha: Sometimes while having a garbled conversation with someone through the door at the same time, either when i get up or or whatever time i need a first wee! lol. If i'm very late up, like on a Sunday, or if i've had few drinks the night before and/or feel ill or whatever i still temp if i think of it and put it on the chart - and amazingly i'm still getting a decent pattern.

I find it a comfort, for some weird reason, to see my body going through it's paces every month. I honestly these days have pretty much Zero expectations of a BFP.

:hi: to *Spoomie* and * LL* and *Marryanne* and everyone :hi:
xxx


----------



## Miss_C

LLbean said:


> There she is! :holly: :winkwink:

shit did I miss a BFP? I read and stalk you all every few days


----------



## LLbean

no miss C, we just had to show Holly again


----------



## pdmcd17

So af is here with a vengeance the cramps wow forgot it can be this bad lol ( I do get really bad cycles once or twice a year

So on wedding news there was a problem with the stupid papers for doh separation so the judge sent them back ugh so he won't be divorced in time so were rebooking dec the only date at our hall was dec22 so now I'm thinking jan just need to make sure the chapel is free

But I'm ok with that - Im gonna go to jamacia at Xmas if fares aren't crazy with the kids and doh

Then we can go somewhere for our honeymoon guilt free!


----------



## Reb S

Miss C - never mind the censors - can you post a picture of Ziggy - if everyone else is happy with that?!?! xxx


----------



## maryanne67

i wud be happy to see update pic of ziggy is ok with me x


----------



## pdmcd17

Miss c I'm fine with a pic 
BFP's don't bother me either

So doh got sick and developed last week they thought it was hep A but it isn't it's gallstones blocking a duct, he needs surgery soon 
Wow life is full of surprises I'm just praying it can be done laproscoprically as recovery is easier.


----------



## Mistyy

BFP's and pic's are lovely! Bring them on :D

PDMCD - gosh i hope your OH gets treated soon and all goes well. Poor guy!

Not allot to report here. Just CD ... er 7! lol. Boooring :coffee:

xxx


----------



## Miss_C

still don't understand why Holly was out but anywhoo I got all excited there for a moment - dumping trucks and lorries and bucket load of baby dust on you all - hugs and kisses and love to you.

<---------- avatar is latest Ziggy pic


----------



## Reb S

OOooooooooooooooooooooh - beautiful Miss C xxx


----------



## Just_married

Miss c loving your avatar....loving the zebra print seat, loving the little White jacket zipped up but right up so he looks cool.....he is gorgeous!

Dh & I have actually chosen Ziggy as a name for a boy if we are blessed with a child (both mad Bowie fans!) and we are slightly obsessed with zebra print things (we have a huge zebra print fleece, 2 cushions & 2 zebra beanies in our bedroom). So I'm taking that as a sign lol xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Mrs c love love ziggurat he's beyond gorgeous!!!!!

Doh surgery is tomorrow at 630 well that's when we have to be there his surgery is at 715


----------



## Mistyy

Ahhhhhh BLESS! He's lovely missC :D :D Thank you for sharing :)

just married - i had a thing for DB in my teens. I saw 'The Man That Fell to Earth' one night on telly, didn't really know who he was - but was utterly fascinated with him! And then of course there's the Goblin King ;)

Anyway - lol, as you were ... :)


----------



## mumoffive

amommy said:


> I hope to heck you guys don't think that I am just "stalking" here, I have actually been on a break for 6 months! I joined this board over a year ago, when I started to TTC again. It was by no means an announcement of a BFP AT ALL! that is ridiculous. LLBean knows me from another thread as well. gosh kinda feel attacked over the whole thing.

Actually, i read on this thread from time to time and have to say..i saw your post and didnt think it was an announcement. I was soooo shocked to see it had been removed when i came back on. I too think its way out of order. It was NOT an announcent. It was advice! I do agree it was OTT!! Sorry, i had to comment as i felt really bad for you.


----------



## Nise

Ziggy is beautiful Miss C and I for one always love to see pics and hear how things are going.

Have just read back a few pages and realised I missed something - err a bfp announcement that wasn't. FFS I think we 'the thread keepers' should be the judge of whether or not we want bfp's announced here - mostly we are following each others journeys commiserating in the sad times and rejoicing in the good ones. Is it really only within the rules to announce, the arrival of AF or worse a MC, nobody say's 'please don't announce your MC here, yet all us find MC upsetting - if it's okay to announce them then why not the bfps which are actually the most wanted to hear about announcements! Gah - nothing like 'rocking in the free world' is there? :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

hope the surgery went well for dh!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi everyone
Doh surgery went well he's doing great considering
He's hopefully being released tomorrow

I can be his nurse at home, the surgeon made fun of me I'm a home care case manager and normally after this surgery patients go home with home care nursing and I declined it as its what I used to do, so I'm gonna take care of him
He thinks it's funny I don't want the nurses in

Doh joked backed we'd have to hid the bodies and drugs lmoa

I'm so thankful he's ok I was terrified I'd lose him - you realize how precios life is, and what is really important


----------



## LLbean

glad all went well and he is now recovering


----------



## Mistyy

Yes I'm glad it all went smoothly PDMCD and that he's on the mend :) x


----------



## Mistyy

Oh, PS: Can i have some good vibes at 4.30 today ladies please? Smear test! Last one i had was 'inconclusive' and they've been calling me back for months. In fact i've managed to put it off for nearly 2 years now :dohh:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi all,

Just back from a lovely holiday....my brother is now married and we spend a few days in Wales on the way back from the wedding. we were so lucky with the weather...it felt like a sun holiday !
I was in the 2WW on holidays but had 1-2 glasses of wine most nights...getting tierd of being more careful during the 2ww just in case when its always a negative.

I'm now back to work and wet old rain again and a new cycle :-(

I've read everyones posts but don't have time to respond to everyone.

gald to hear PDMC that OH's surgery went well. 

Good luck with the smear Misty...I don't like them either but I'm sure the results will come back fine.
I also get some comfort from charting and seeing ovulation etc.
I don't stick ridgidly to any time and just take my temperature whenever I wake.
It's also useful knowing exactly when AF will arrive (I nearly always have an 11 day LP) as I was always caught out before temping.

Amommy, hope you did n't interpret my posting last week as suggesting you were stalking, although I don't even see anything wrong with any 'stalkers' out there....as I stalked this site for a while before posting anything.
It's a bit strange that the mods removed your post.....but guess you should try not to take it personally, althought I would be offended by it to. 
I see you are on a new cycle so sorry to hear it was n't a BFP.


----------



## garfie

Misty- :hugs: good vibes coming your way:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## maryanne67

Misty some good smear vibes from me too,,,,

:hi: everyone :flower:


----------



## Mistyy

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Well, had it - just got to wait now :roll: 10 days.

The sample they took 2 years ago was 'borderline abnormal'. I didn't tell anyone. I've been putting off going back by telling myself the result was probably caused by blood in the sample. I bled like *crazy* that time. The thing is i fell preg not too long after that smear, and then after loosing baby have been TTC, so there hasn't seemed a good time to have someone prodding around up there. (excuses, excuses - i know!) Anyway the nurse (a different one, very gentle and didnt make me bleed) told me yesterday that blood in the sample would have produced a 'contaminated' sample - not 'abnormal', so i should have come right back. She told me off :blush:

It's been playing on my mind all these months. Have your smear tests ladies, ok? Don't be daft like me.


----------



## LLbean

Misty...please no sex for 2 days before the smears...I had the same issue, irregular results, and that was why!, Stupid doctors need to tell us these things and not "assume" we all know

after I discovered that I have been perfect every time


----------



## Reb S

Mistyy - please don't worry. I had an abnormal smear - CIN level 1, they took a biopsy, got most of the bad cells and now I'm normal again. So even if it's not great news, it's probably fine. xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

misty abnormal smears happen all the time, they are scary but most of the time are fine

doh came home!!!!! and even with a drain in he suprised me he was able to bd. i honestly was floored he wanted to, and it is the almost the end of my fertile period. 
im just so happy hes home and on the mend. 

i missed snuggling and him just being around. the little things we take for granted. hopefully i can remember that the next time he ticks me off.


----------



## Glowstar

Mistyy said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Well, had it - just got to wait now :roll: 10 days.
> 
> The sample they took 2 years ago was 'borderline abnormal'. I didn't tell anyone. I've been putting off going back by telling myself the result was probably caused by blood in the sample. I bled like *crazy* that time. The thing is i fell preg not too long after that smear, and then after loosing baby have been TTC, so there hasn't seemed a good time to have someone prodding around up there. (excuses, excuses - i know!) Anyway the nurse (a different one, very gentle and didnt make me bleed) told me yesterday that blood in the sample would have produced a 'contaminated' sample - not 'abnormal', so i should have come right back. She told me off :blush:
> 
> It's been playing on my mind all these months. Have your smear tests ladies, ok? Don't be daft like me.

I didn't have one for 5 years and then after what happened to Jade Goodie I had one done in 2009. Turned out I had level CIN3 which is the level before cancer and my whole cervix was covered in abnormal cells. All I will say is DON'T PANIC! I had Colposcopy treatment straight away under local and now have to have annual smears for 10 years. I've never missed one since and they have all come back normal since the treatment :winkwink:

I realise how lucky I was and dread to think if I had left it any longer.
DON'T MISS YOUR SMEARS! also it clearly didn't have any affect on me TTC :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

just to back up Glowie *dont panic* I too had abnormal recurrent cin 1 and cin2 didn't quite make it to 3 but that would have been scary no doubt about it but these are ALL PRE cancerous cells. I had a LLETZ done in March 2010 and had no effect on me conceiving. I am due another one now as it is standard practice 6 weeks after a birth here and hoping for no abnormalities but I too go for a smear every year


----------



## Mistyy

Massive thank you ladies :friends: I haven't talked about the (1st) smear result with anyone. I knew darn well i was being an idiot not going back. I'm great at sending everybody else in the family off to the docs, but when it comes to me .... :roll:

*Glowstar*, *Miss C* and *Reb* I'm so glad everything is ok now for you and thank you for sharing.

*PDMCD* - thank you and i'm glad OH is home again. I'm going through one of those 'there are more important things to worry about than the small stuff' moments too :hugs:

*LLbean* - I didn't know that about no sex before a smear :shock: :blush: How did i get to this age without knowing that?! We DTD the morning of the day before (and on the day of the smear later on) as it's my OV week and i'd had some EWM. As it is i'll prob'ly ov today or tomorrow ... I keep forgetting to do my OPKs (good sign? :) )

Rambling now anyway. Thanks again lovelies.


----------



## greens

My smear reminder (UK) came with a leaflet, this said about no sex and other stuff so you timed the apointment in the right window.
They always make me want to pee, now that is undignified! :haha:


----------



## booth19

You just reminded me that I have just had a second reminder !The first was before mc so I had an excuse, now I am just putting it off!! You would think after most of the poking and prodding we have had it wouldn't bother us.

A bit of hope for everyone, a friend of mine (42) trying for 12 months just had her BFP so hopefully start a run on here :)


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Still stalking:winkwink: - reading all your posts :flower:

Not a lot happening at the moment - hoping in the missing temps I ovulated, I am on CD21 two more days further than last month so hoping my body is getting back to normal.:wacko:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

Gah smear tests. I had a reminder for mine just the other day - will have to go. I also had an abnormal result many years ago when I was in my 20's - had to have a colposcopy and lazer treatment - all smear since have been normal (touches wood). They're not so bad really, just that horrible metal clamp thing they use is what I hate - I found out after my treatment that they come in different sizes I always ask for the small one now! 

Here's some adoption news. 

I spoke to Social worker yesterday and she said that it was fine for me to do contact via post - she said she didn't know why she hadn't thought of that, so I can send little cards and things, hopefully that will give LG something to take her mind off the bad stuff and know she's wanted - I'll have to be careful about wording, just keep it light and not make any promises. But the best news is that SW also told me that her report was due in to the court and she has recommended that LG comes to us :cloud9: Apparently LG's Guardian is also behind this decision despite the fact she hasn't even met us!!! - I really don't know how everyone makes their decisions, but on this occasion I'm not complaining. The down side of our conversation was that she told me that contact with Birth parents on Monday went really badly, they were both under the influence and it should have been stopped but whoever was in charge just got someone else to help leaving LG very upset afterwards. It's making me really cross that she has to endure seeing her parents like this, it's not fair on her at all. I just want to get her away from all that and the sooner the better. :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Nise that's fantastic news, I'm so happy for you. Sounds like some of the people in charge of LG are not that great - I can't believe the SW hadn't suggested you write - that's her job to think of stuff like that for goodness sake! Good luck with the last bit of the journey and keep us posted xxx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Nise that's excellent news, doesn't sound like it will be long before all LG memories are some terrible nightmare of the past.

I'm sure with all the love, reassurance, hope, kind words, comfort, dedication and above all a safe place you have LG will be adjusted in no time and you will be rewarded a million times over by her little smiles:flower:

If you do write will she get them? - if not maybe you could write and buy little gifts and keep them in a pretty box for when she comes to you and you could share them together, then it wouldn't matter what you wrote in them:flower: 

Just popping in really - still nothing to report, managed to make it to CD22 :happydance: still a few more days left before testing - oh and one little thing I thought I'd share had a senior moment yesterday nearly went to tescos in my slippers - got as far as the car before I realised :haha:

Have a good day ladies today is my Birthday and I think hubby has something planned:shrug: and the kiddies come back today :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

Good news Nise, sounds like getting LG with you couldn't happen soon enough :), will make her see that all people aren't like her birth parents and do care x

Garfie at least you weren't still in your pyjamas!! :)


----------



## Mistyy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *Garfie* :happydance::cake:

*Nise* That sounds great about LG. So sad that she has to see her parents like that, but fingers crossed it's not for much longer and she'll have the new lovely parents she deserves - you and your OH :)

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Nise, although sad to hear LG had to see her parents act so irresponsibly. hopefully if the Guardian is supporting you adopting her, they will pass on your letters to her. 

Happy birthday Garfie, I turned 42 two months ago and found it a bit depressing...one year older and no sign of a BFP, but what will be will be....its all just a number anyway.


----------



## LLbean

Happy Birthday Garfie!


----------



## maryanne67

Hap py Birthday Garfie :cake:

Good news from the social worker Nise writing letters to Lg wuld be lovely for her

Hi everyone :hi:

I just had peak on cbfm wednesday so have bd a few times this week. Hoping for a bfp for this thread its been a while come on girls chant bfp bfp bfp you never no it mite work lol
anways good luck everyone im rooting for us all :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Happy bday garfie

Maryanne chanting bfp bfp

Im in the tww but I don't think our 1x will do anything 
It would make a great bday gift lol my bday is in a little over wk
I will be 42 - not sure how I feel about it

Granted I'm excited about my gift doh got me Duran Duran tickets, I haven't seen them since I was a teenager


----------



## pdmcd17

Omg I just realized I put my age in wrong lol I will be 41 next week on my bday

I bought my dress today! I also order my dtrs dress and doh clan tartan bow ties/ cumberbund and sashes for our dresses

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## maryanne67

Pcmd you never know hun it only takes 1time fxd for your birthday. Duran duran i remember them lol hope you have fun x


----------



## garfie

Thanks for the Birthday wishes ladies :flower:

AFM - On CD2 (the witch came yesterday:cry:) - Oh by the way we had our romantic picnic hubby had pulled out all the stops goats cheese, sun dried tomatoes, olives, posh crisps etc etc and we had it in the garden.............
with 2 kids and 2 dogs and a cat (so not romantic after all):haha:

PCMD - Ooh Duran Duran - wonder if Simon Le Bon is still as sexy (like us:winkwink:) have fun at the concert! :rofl: you are 41 not 42 time stands still for us now - what a fabby Birthday pressie a BFP - fingers crossed for you x

Maryanne - Hope you haven't fed your CBFM any more sticks after the first PEAK - yay for a PEAK, I will be dusting my CBFM down and bringing it out to play this month (have kind of missed the little white gadget):happydance: BFP BFP BFP for you:flower:

Pippi - The only thing I have found depressing (apart from not getting a Birthday BFP) is the size my gut has got! I look like I am 2 months pregnant how? it has been 2 months since my DNC and now I'm on cycle 4 - seriously bloated :cry:

Hi to all the other lovely ladies :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jamie Angel

Hi, I'm new - I'm 48 and I have four children, 23, 14, 12 and 11 and I'm a wive on my second marriage. I live in outside of Chicago, Illinois USA and I'm not exactly sure how to do a lot of things on here yet


----------



## maryanne67

hi JamieAngel welcome to thethread the thread is quite quiet at the moment where are all you ladies hiding lol, 
thanks garfie i`m hoping we all get our bfps,and i did the second peak this month on the cbfm but only because i get the 2 strong lines on cd 15 and cd 16 but think i ovulate on cd17 and the cbfm gives me peak on cd16 and 17 but the strip is a lot lighter on cd 17 so done it just for comparison purposes and Good luck when you start your cycle using your cbfm and a suprise picnic ohh thats lovely wish my oh would do summit nice like that 
wherever you all are ladies hope you have had a good weekend x


----------



## Mistyy

Hi *Jamie*. Welcome :) This thread is sometimes quiet - but we're all here lurking all the time and it is very supportive when the going gets tough!

Loving the romantic picnic in the garden Garfie :thumbup: how sweet!

I've been given my ov on FF. Very matter of fact this month. No fuss. OV'd on CD 15, as usual. So now on DPO 4. 

Had a completely mad alcohol fest in East London this weekend. Limo's and cage fights. Laughed, cried, got cross, got robbed, danced with half naked muscly men. Was sick, broke up fight IN the limo at one point. Got lost, made friends - and finally woke in a lovely hotel yesterday with my Daring Hubby - with whom i would not/could not live without. Feeling very fragile today. But boy it's taken my mind off TTC :D


----------



## maryanne67

Haha Misty sounds like you had fun hope u had some bd in that lovely hotel lol i am also on 4dpo so looks like we are cycle buddies this cycle i ov on cd17 tho think early in the am fxd for us both to have caught the egg this month as could do with a bfp on here fxd
Hey u girls where are you all hope yous all enjoying the onn off weather we having think bout time we had a sower of good luck :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty sound like fun!!!

Misty Maryanne I'm about 6-7 dpo so were close in our ov date this month

I want to congratulate pip on her marriage!!!! ( I dont know if she still stalks us anymore)


----------



## LLbean

pdmcd17...I will give her your message on FB...whops you already did HAHAHA


----------



## Mistyy

Oh WOW congratulations *PIP* if you're still reading :happydance:

*Marryanne* we did BD in the lovely hotel - BUT i only know because i asked DH, as i cant remember any thing about it! :wine:
:blush: How sad is that?! lol. 

Yay for my cycle buddies - :dust: to us all.


----------



## Glowstar

Just popping in to say I do still stalk you all and willing you all on....keep trying ladies.....someone's gotta be next right?

Much love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Am also kind of lurking/stalking :haha:

Welcome jamie :flower:

Nise good news on adoption :thumbup:

Mistyy - bad girl lol :haha:

Garfie belated happy birthday :cake:

And :dust: to all in the TWW


----------



## maryanne67

Well ladies fxd dunno bout you ladies but my cycle is usually 28/29 days so af due for me tuesday fxd she doesnt show for us. How is every1 n where yous at in your cycle 

Misty nice 1for in the hotel and f d crossed for drunken baby sex you just never know coz like glowie said some1 has to give this thread a bfp soon x

Hi butterfly hows the bungalow renovation going x

Hi Ll been stalking your journal but not posting but fxd for you x

:hi: everyone else and good luck 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Hi back at 'cha Maryanne! feel free to post any time...we don't bite hehehe


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Maryanne, all going slowly and with a lot of dust but keeping me busy for sure. Fingers crossed AF doesn't show for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

:hi: CD25 here. Due on this coming Friday'ish (great for the weekend eh? :coffee: :roll:)

On an interesting note i've been pronounced tripasic by FF :haha: Temp went through the roof this morning. Been here before though, so there'll be no breath holding.

Hiya Butterfly :friends: Nice to see you. Renovating is tough and dirty work, but veeeery rewarding in the end isnt it?

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## garfie

Misty - Well I for one will be sat on the bench holding my breath for you:happydance:

CD9 - Monitor on HIGH nothing to report:flower:

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, still stalking and reading all your posts:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty I'll be On the bench with you
Af is due fri also, I don't temp or anything though 

I'll keep my fx'd for you, we only bd 1x this cycle so I'm not optimistic for us
Tomorrow is my bday I'm gonna be 41
No plans except diner


----------



## Nise

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PDMCD :cake: Sometimes the non planned ones are the best. 

Misty - that was some night out!!! At least you ended up in the right place :haha:

Keeping my fingers crossed for lots of bfp this cycle, everyone is so close together. AF due for me in the next couple of days.

Well, fate has been messing in my life this last week and all for the better. I've just been offered a job up in Newcastle of all places for 6 weeks starting on the 17th Sept thru to end of Oct which is great coz the next court hearing is on the 10th October. This puts me exactly where I need to be for building up contact :happydance: Social Worker has put her recommendations in now and has recommended that LG comes to us. It's very hard not to start getting just a little bit excited. And the money is really good too, so should be able to tuck a nice tidy sum away. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty that is great new job and a great recomendation about lg

Fx'd!!


----------



## Mistyy

Nise that all sounds great! It's all falling into place now :happydance: It was indeed quite a night :D

PCMCD - :cake: Happy Bday :D :D And yep - time and again we hear stories of 'just the one time did it'. <Fingers crossed hard>

Garfie - aw shucks - first on the bench :) OK then - <plonks down> - it's what were all here for i s'pose, lol. (still not holding my breath)

I had a tiny_ tiny_ *tiny * bit of spotting today. DPO 10 - very unusual. Was hardly even spotting really - just pinky mucus (sorry if you're having your breakfast :)) FF is pretty ambiguous about 'spotting factors'. But when is it not to be honest?

:dust: xxx


----------



## garfie

Misty - Ooooh that sounds promising - still holding breath here and I don't mind holding your hand either oh and :dust::dust::dust:

PDMC - Happy Birthday to you (were the same age) so what are your plans doing anything nice? Have fun :winkwink: Hey I managed it 4 days before O so anything is possible fingers crossed for you what a lovely belated Birthday pressie that would be:flower:

Nise - Hubby loves Newcastle and the shopping centre is amazing (Meadowhall) remember though if you go out for a night out not to wear a coat no matter what the weather :haha: Great news about LG to :happydance:

AFM - CD10 - Nothing to report :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LLbean

pdmcd17 Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nise

Haha Garfie, I am originally Australian and there is no way I will be out and about in Newcastle or anywhere else up North without my coat - If truth be known I will probably have my thermals on too! I'm sexy me! :haha:

Misty I've got it all crossed as usual.

AFM nothing to report as yet. Hope everyone in the UK has enjoyed the long weekend, I had to work today, but it went quick and was okay. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

CD11
Temp drop back to 'normal high' as opposed to 'ridiculously high' :shrug:

Bit more tiny spotting :shrug:

Tummy cramps (that could be wind) :shrug:

<Takes Garfies hand> :D 

ps: CD10's when it all starts to rev up - get thee to a bed woman :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## Mistyy

NOT CD11 ......* DPO*11 :roll::haha:


----------



## Nise

Mistyy said:


> NOT CD11 ......* DPO*11 :roll::haha:

:rofl: Hope that's pregnancy brain kicking in and the spotting stops. :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Awaiting tomorrows temp with interest Misty...
Looking at ur past cycles it's too early for Af. Fingers crossed.

I've been reading eveyones post, on mobile so not a long post but happy birthday pdmc. Nise:Congrats on the job and fate that's it's nearer Lg.

Had to work also today as we didn't get the bank holiday but there was so
Much rain prob better to be at work !


----------



## maryanne67

Misty hope the :witch: has stayed away fxd x

pmcd belated Happy Birthday :cake:

Nise good place to be with the job and distraction while waiting for next hearing the weather is up n down here up north has been rainingnearly all day sunday x

Pippi good luck for this cycle x
probs missed loads but good luck anyways everyone fxd for a bfp asf looks like the witch will arrive tomoro tmi but had had some brown when wiped around 9pm nothing after but had some cramps since then wanted to ask. Garfie seeing as you have used cbfm before if af comes on red tomoro(monday) and had brown tp today pm (sunday) would i count sunday or monday as cd 1 is my 3rd cycle using cbfm 1st cycle had spotting day before n took next day as cd 1 but then ov seemed to bfe day later than normal 2nd cycle was easy af arrived fm wee so not sure have read first day read is cd 1 thanks for any help and good luck x


----------



## Nise

Maryanne, you should take first day of proper red bleeding as CD1 when using monitors. 

CD26 for me, was expecting Aunt Flow today but she seems to be keeping me waiting. Hope everyone is fine and dandy. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Nise - :happydance: keeping my fingers crossed she keeps away, do you temp or anything hun?:flower:

Maryanne - I agree with Nise, sorry I didn't answer your question earlier have been mega busy getting kiddies ready to go back to school:dohh:

Pippi - Hope you was off yesterday as it was a beautiful day:happydance: we ended up at the beach with the children:flower: agree though typical Bank Hol weather:cry:

Misty - Getting a numb bum:winkwink: hope she's still away:flower:

Love to all you ladies - still HIGH on monitor CD12 - maybe no PEAK coming this month?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

morning everyone 
looks like af is on her way, my boobs no longer hurt and im spotting

im a tad disapointed i didnt get my bday bfp, but happy i wont be 5 months along on my wedding day


----------



## Mistyy

Morning lovelies :)

Sorry to hear AF's rocking up again *PCMCD* :( When will she_ learn_ she's not welcome??! I must say i had similar feelings re: wedding dress/bump. I wouldn't have turned down a BFP obviously, but i was bit less disappointed than usual when Aunt Flo knocked on the door the couple of months before the big day. In fact i was positiively willing her to appear in April as it was the week before the wedding and i needed her to just come and leave again asap!:haha:

*Nise* - quietly finger crossing here :thumbup:

*Pippi*, *Maryanne* - :wave:

*Garfie* - your bum may not be numb for much longer hun. My temps are dithering around the point where they usually plumet :roll: Due on tomorrow anyway ... <sighs and starts preparing to leave bench>

The 'spotting' has been really weird. The first day it was a pinky smear in my CM. Since then it has been just dark brown and again only in my CM when i wipe (in a very determined sort of way :blush:) and not every time. I dont see why it would go from pink to this dryish dark brown. I thought brown was old blood? Sorry for the TMI.

Love to all xxx :dust:


----------



## garfie

PDMC - Sorry the witch is on her way hun - but lots to take your mind off it you have a wedding to arrange :happydance:

Misty - Excuse me Mrs where are you going (tugs hand and pulls her back to seat) you're not out yet - when I got my BFP my temp actually dropped below the coverline and then it shot back up:happydance:

Nise - Crossing fingers to for you hun any more news?:flower:

Pippi/Maryanne - Hi ladies what's new with you two?:flower:

AFM - CD13 and monitor on PEAK - hope that means I ovulate this month, will be good for my body to get back to normal again:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear your temp dropped Misty... But you're not out yet. I had pink spotting then light brown a few months ago.. I Just put it down to maybe irritation or something after bd. 

Sorry to hear af arrived pdmc but at least if u get a bob now u should still fit into your dress

Nise; any news with af? U don't have a link to a chart so we can't spy on you!

Garfie, u must be coming up to ovulation soon. Have u decided to temp every day now?
I don't find it much trouble to temp, I just take it whenever I wake and the diferent times doesn't seem to affect it.
No time off this week for me, we get the bank holidays as holidays to take at other times but I still feel aggrieved going to work on bank holidays.

No news with me, in 2 ww and temps could g either way yet.
Better post this as i had written a response earlier but using OHs iPad and it lost power before I posted and lost everything :dohh:


----------



## Pippi_elk

I just see spell checker put in bob instead of bfp but will just leave it:winkwink:


----------



## Mistyy

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch: with a vengance at mid-day today.

::-({|= ::( :( :(

CD1 then :roll:


----------



## Nise

Misty, sorry old hag came. She got me too yesterday so we are just a day apart.

Pippi - I reckon 'Bob' could catch on :haha:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty I'm on cd1 also were cycle buddies lol

However I'm a short cycle 24 days always have had short cycles

I like bob it should be our new name fore bfp

It's a long weekend here and tues means the unofficial start for fall, kids go back to school
I need to get myself back on an exercise and healthy eating routine I've been slacking do tues I start again

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## booth19

Logged on today to hopefully find some bfps (aka bob), sorry to hear AF turned up for the 3 of you :( 

Its about time we had some cheery news on here :(

Garfie, glad to hear you have got the little machine back out , i don't think we ever will let it go until physically impossible :)


----------



## Mistyy

<Clutches cycle buddies to (ample) bosom> 

Off we all go again :)

*Pippi* - we're all looking at you then! (and everyone else on 2ww) No pressure :D :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh no, 3 afs almost all together :growlmad:
at least you'll all be close cycle buddies next month.

Misty, I'll try and do my best to bring some good news this month...
my temps are very plateaued this month ( different to how they normally look) so at this stage not too hopeful as they'll have to rise a good deal more as AF due on Tuesday. 

Off now to see the movie Ted, hopefully it'll be a bit of a laugh although I am nervous it'll be a bit blokeish/childish humor.


----------



## Mistyy

Hi all :wave:

Hope you all had good weekends. Mines been - bloody! AF sooo heavy :( Clots, cramps, the lot. Only good thing is it's been so full on i'm more or less over it now.

Was bumbling around on Mumsnet earlier and while investigating the 'watched threads' facility (which i thought i'd never used) up popped the wildly happy and excited thread i started in Jan last year about having just got a BFP :(

Grrooooaan. Y'know when something just bites you on the bum when you're not expecting it? Well it was one of those moments. Not something i will share with anyone in 'RL'. It's been done to death. And i should be over it.

Just a bit - down now.


----------



## booth19

Mistyy. know how you feel, just swapping school year diaries over for the new year and bringing froward birthdays etc when I saw dates i got BFP, EDD and M/C date . Think just brings all back again from somewhere when you think you have got over it xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea Misty understand how being reminded of it out of the blue is upsetting...especially seeing a nice happy post of a BFP.


AF arrived today...was n't holding out any hope as temps did n't climb much this month. Our due date was 19th Sept and was hoping for a BFP before then but its not to be. 
We will be married 10 years in a weeks time so we booked a weeks holiday in Spain to celebrate our anniversary which means we'll be away for the due date, hopefully it makes it a bit easier....although I am getting teary sitting here thinking of it..

agree with you Booth....its very easy to bring it all back up again when you think you have got over it.


----------



## pdmcd17

booth misty and pipi big hugs for you all

so once agin for my fertile window doh will be away ugh 3 cycles in a row. i know he doesnt plan the work trips nor is he even aware of my cycles but its frustrating. the last cycle he was in the hospital but this is hard as i only have a short time left in ttc.

going home after work to have a drink or two and a soak in the tub.


----------



## maryanne67

Pmdcd sorry to hear oh will be away that is pants will you be able to bd anytime close to ov before he goez x
:hi: every1 not good memory today for doing personal it just goes once i start typing except for what i can scroll on the current page pippi sorry for your upcoming date :hugs: hope the holiday takes some of the pain off and that you enjoy some quality time with oh
sorry bout af ladies afm currently on cd8 and cbfm low just wish ttc was easier than iit is 
good luck every1 :dust:


----------



## Mistyy

Morning ladies x

Thank you for your empathy :friends:

Booth - :hugs: yep, been there with the diary thing too :roll: last year swapping to this year. Horrid, horrid, horrid :cry:

Pippi - sorry to hear about AF. And many many :hugs: for your due date this month. Mine hit me like a ton of bricks last Oct. To make matters worse EDD was also the (6th) anniversary of the day DH and i met! I underestimated how i was going to feel - big mistake. At least now we are married we have a new anniversary date. The holiday sounds a really wonderful idea though - just perfect :D I hope the day slips by easily for you. Happy Anniversary too!

PDMCD - Oh No! :dohh: Is this because he goes away on a regular basis and it's coinciding with your ov at the mo? What a pain! :hugs: Like Maryanne says, can you BD as close as pos to ov?

:wave: to Maryanne :dust: right back 

:hug: to everyone that may be lurking with a due date coming up. Or AF just arrived. Or just feeling shitty!

I have another 'day with babies' coming up this Saturday at in-laws in London. sigh. Hopefully i'll handle it better than the last one, lol. It _should_ be better because we can't get there till quite late on in the afternoon due to DH working in the AM, so it wont be an 8 hour marathon again. Here's hoping, anyway :D <gets ready to glue smile on>

Love to all x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks All for your sympathy, yea hope the day passes ok. 

Hope tomorrow goes ok for you Misty and for OH. at least it's shorter than the last visit so hopefully it won't be as intense as before

Oh no pdmcd, 3 fertile windows missed...know how you feel about feeling your time is short and every month is precious. Just try to bd just before he leaves and if it's a few days beforehand you might be ok.
Pity you could n't freeze some :blush:

Maryann...you must be near ovulation also, good luck with the bd.

My dh was at gp yesterday and mentioned to her that it's been 7 months of trying with no success since mc. She said she'd refer us on for some tests. she said they won't see you until its been 1 year since last pregnancy but because of the waiting list if she referred us now it'd be a year by the time we get seen. 
The request has to come from the woman so I must make an appointment next week. Probably won't be of much use but may as well get checked out although at that stage I won't be far off 43.
Just hope get a bfp in the meantime.


----------



## maryanne67

thanks pippi ov due wed/thursday i hope altho cbfm has give me a low today where its normaly start of highs but we ill see, and having the checks cant hurt good on your oh for mentioning to the doc , and nearly 43 i as 43 hen got my last bfp 44 giving birth i wouldnt see it a problem hopefully you will get bfp before the checks fxd hun lucky :dust:


----------



## Barnabibear

:wave: Been away for a while so wanted to hi. :wave:

Well, thinks have been ticking along. My ovu day keeps changing. Hasn't been the same since MC. Just as I think I've cracked the pattern I find out its changed. Prior to MC I was always day 16, now it's around day 12 although last month it was back at day 15 so thought things were going back to where they were. Wrong. This month got a positive opk on day 12 and then had temp shift day 13 so looks like I found out too late again! We did bd on day 12 eve and day 13 am but reckon we've probably missed it again this month. I'd like to get a bd the day before ov at some point! I used to ov a couple of days after positive opk. Not sure whether what's happening now is good or bad.

Anyway, fingers crossed that we have a chance this month. Now 4 days dpo. Anybody else in a similar place in their cycle?

:dust: to all.


----------



## maryanne67

hi barnabibear fxd you caught the egg hun , i dont know anything about changing ovulation days but have heard other people say it after mc, im not on cycle with u either cd15 today n hopefully about to ov fx`d, its really quiet in here ,i dont temp either sleep patterns all over the place , good luck tho hun fx`d for you and :dust:

hi evry1 not that anyone is on lol oh well lol (twiddles thumbs) ok bye :dust: for every1 whos not here xx


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: hi :D It* is* quiet here!

CD13 here - so expecting to ov on Friday. (or tomorrow)(or maybe Saturday :roll: )

I always find it a bit of a minefield when to BD. I_ usually_ ov on CD15. But have been known to get the temp rise on CD14, or 16 in the past. 

Yes, *Barnabi* given that it's meant to be best to BD the day before ov, after a day or two of abstinence for him, it matters doesn't it! lol. Sorry for the tmi, but i was feeling quite frisky last night but then thought - no, no - ov day coming. Hang in there till tomorrow. Sometimes i _* hate* _ ttc! :wacko:

:dust:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

CD26 for me - no:witch: as yet :happydance:

No BFP either tested negative the last 3 days:cry:

FF has not given me cross hairs although said O possible CD14 due to CBFM saying PEAK CD13 - confused me? yep not sure I have even O prior to m/c had 24 day cycles. FF has said due today so we will see:shrug:

Hope all you ladies are quiet as you are busy catching the little eggy:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Ooh ooh *Garfie*! Everything crossed :thumbup:

Come on - onto the bench here, i'll sit with you, and promise not to get tooooo excited :) < pats seat (excitedly) >

xxx


----------



## garfie

Plonks bottom down :haha: and procedes to open sandwiches and hand around:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

Fingers crossed Garfie :)x 

Seems very quiet on here lately, hope that means we are in for a rush of BFP announcements (sorry forgot not allowed to do them here lolx)


----------



## pdmcd17

Fx'd garfie

We only managed to bd 1x durring this cycles window
And it was my last day so not optimistic

Hopefully my next cycle will be better

I'm hoping someone gets a bfp soon it's been way to long


----------



## Mistyy

<Eyes* Garfie*'s sandwiches, sighs and swigs slimfast>

*PCMCD* - fingers crossed that you caught the day :thumbup: And if not, here's to the next cycle!

*Booth* - :wave:

AFM - well my bloomin temp shot up this morning! So does this mean i ov'd yesterday? CD13? :roll: Arrrgghh. See i* knew* we should have BD'd Tuesday night! I had the urge. Haven't even cracked open the OPKs yet!! Humph :shrug:

DTD last night anyway :winkwink: Probably a bit late though. Oh well ...

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well I won't be announcing any time soon:cry: CD1 for me - a trip to the docs I think this month to see if I am ovulating:cry:

Misty - Mmmmm I will leave you a cake just in case you change your mind:winkwink: I would say you have it all covered hun now lets hope the two weeks go quick for you:flower:

Booth - :hi: hope you are okay hun:flower:

PCMCD - I'm not going to say it........ okay I will once is all it takes :dust::dust::dust::winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Glowstar

Just dropping by to spread some OVULATION DUST!! and EGGCELLENT EGGS dust!! to all you ladies. 

Being an over 40 Mummy (I'm almost 42) I have seriously met LOADS of over 40's Mummies recently! just this week a lady at my baby massage class....42 first baby and she's planning more......hold on to the dream :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Garfie* :cry: sorry to hear that. And thanx for the cake :hugs: I'll be really interested to hear what the doc has to say this month. I've said it loads on here - I just cannot pluck up the ... is it courage? i don't know ... to get any tests done. Fascinated with everyone else's though. :hug: anyway hun.

*Glowstar* a message of positivity! We need one here at the mo :coffee::shrug::dohh::sleep:](*,)

xxx


----------



## LLbean

Glowstar said:


> Just dropping by to spread some OVULATION DUST!! and EGGCELLENT EGGS dust!! to all you ladies.
> 
> Being an over 40 Mummy (I'm almost 42) I have seriously met LOADS of over 40's Mummies recently! just this week a lady at my baby massage class....42 first baby and she's planning more......hold on to the dream :hugs::hugs:

Hi Glowie!!!!

did she conceive naturally at 42? Good for her either way!!!!


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistyy said:


> AFM - well my bloomin temp shot up this morning! So does this mean i ov'd yesterday? CD13? :roll: Arrrgghh. See i* knew* we should have BD'd Tuesday night! I had the urge. Haven't even cracked open the OPKs yet!! Humph :shrug:
> 
> DTD last night anyway :winkwink: Probably a bit late though. Oh well ...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxx


Mistyy - snap!!! Sounds just like my month. Guess we won't know for a couple of weeks. I'm due AF next Friday so more waiting. It only takes one though so hoping there was a super swimmer there somewhere for us both. :winkwink:


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie good luck!

I have no desire to do any testing, I figure if it's meant to happen my miracle will.

Misty I just bd every day to second day I don't care what the studies say if he's game I'm game granted I have a higher drive and the last month with him getting over surgery has been hard - next cycle he better watch out lol

Barn I'm due for af next sun so a few days after you 
I'm keeping my fx'd crossed for us still waiting

It's nice again here weather wise praying for an Indian summer as I don't like snow & cold
I think when I retire I want to be a snow bird just not sure where I will migrate to each winter.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hey ladies.

I have been following pretty much every day because peeing on a stick isn't the only thing you get addicted too. :) I had been really hoping to see more positive posts lately since I have reached another milestone here.

The last little one just turned one today and I think it is time to let this board/thread go. It is hard since I have been on here for two years now and have seen many triumphs and no few sad times and you have all been here for me. I have been happy for you and cried with you.

I am still keeping positive thoughts for you all to get what you are looking for and I will check back through Sunday and then time to delete my bookmarks. Bless you all.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear ciarhwyfar that you are leaving us, I guess it makes it easier to accept your decision if you sign off from this TTC/baby forums. Hope that you can move on with your life and best of luck in the future.

Misty...i don't know if you have ovulated yet, your chart looks a bit like last month but a few days shifted. I'd say you could ovulate tomorrow...

sorry to hear AF arrived Garfie. 

PDMCD17...as Garfie said all it takes is once....when we got a bfp in dec thats all we managed to do...although I have n't had the courage to only do it only once in my fertile window since the mc.

DH and me are off on hols to Spain for a week tomorrow so this is just a quick post as need to finish packing and get some sleep. 
I expect to be ovulating on Sunday....pity it was n't delayed a few days into the holiday as now we have to try BD and prepare for going on hols.
Maybe we should try the mile high club 

Went to the GP and got referral to infertility clinic for some tests, they going to do the cd3 and cd21 tests while waiting on referal.
there was a locum in place of my GP....I told her we stopped BD more or less when my temps peaked when I knew ovulation had taken place...she said 'no' you have to keep doing it then...you can catch the egg while its travelling down the tube. I did n't bother arguing with her about the egg only surviving for 6-12 hours after ovulation.
Supposes it's no harm to keep bd for a while after ovulation in case you ovulate twice but she needs to go back to class....but she was so so sure of herself which is a bit worrying, how many other small facts does she get wrong.

hopefully I'll be able to log on here while I'm on holidays in case anyone has some good news.


----------



## Miss_C

ciarhwyfar - see I spelled it right in recognition of a sad farewell - I just wanted to say Thank you for your support over our time together here, only you can say what is right for you and I hope you have a wonderful future. Hugs darling.

Baby dust and truck loads of it to you all I still read regularly and say a little prayer for you


----------



## garfie

Pippi - Hope you have a fab time in Spain - which part are you going too, the weather is still nice and hot hope you've packed your sun cream! My doc is also allowing me to have CD3 and 7DPO test and get this I told her I wasn't sure if I was Ovulating due to my temp charts and she said of course you are you was pregnant not so long ago - er that was 5 cycles lady:haha: oh and another thing she said was taking your temp is a waste of time :wacko: oh dear maybe I should do her job and she can become the Avon lady:haha:

Ciar - Good luck hun in your future :flower:

Misty - Hope you're still in bd land:winkwink:

AFM - CD3 Doc has finally agreed to carry out some blood test starting Monday - so hope I get some good news:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## maryanne67

Cair oh bugger dunno how to spell it hun but sorry your leaving us you will be missed but hope that little one of yours is fullfiling every dream you had good luck hun x
Garfie sounds like the doc needs to get some catch up training but good luck with the tests fxd for ov and bfp x
:hi: Missc is that ziggy in ur avatar if so hes gorgeous and getting big x
Pdmcd hope the witch stays away hun x
Pippi good luck catching the egg hope your getting some bd in and hope you enjoy ur hols next week shame ov wasnt during your holiday for a relaxed holiday baby n good luck with the tests sounds like your doc needs some retraining too but good luck this cycle fxd x
afm i got peak today on cbfm today so am on a promise for bedtime n bd last nite too wil hope to bd tomoro nite aswell then back to every 2 days hope oh will oblige my bd plans lol good luck every1 n :dust: x


----------



## pdmcd17

Ciar goodluck in the future, enjoy your lo! Thanks for all your support

Pip enjoy your trip!! And potentially the mile high club;)

Garfie that's good news about the testing

Marianne hope you catch the egg

I'm due for af in a week on mon so hoping she waits and doesn't come early, we're going to Ottawa for a 5 k army run on the weekend
( nothing like soldiers running in full gear and pack- too bad it wasn't my fertile window lol)
Have a great Sunday ladies


----------



## maryanne67

Pdmcd thanks enjoy the run and hope the witch stays away for the next 9 months x


----------



## Mistyy

Wow lots of posts! :D 

*Ciarhwyfar* - it's a very individual thing, when to give something up. If you feel it's right for you now then it probably is. HOWEVER ... sorry to see you go, and never feel you can't come back and visit :hugs::hugs: 

*Barnabi* - hi hun :wave: fingers crossed that Friday remains AFless for you. 

*PDMCD* - I would be more than happy to BD every day right through too :haha: Embarassed to say that my engine purrs pretty much all the time. My poor DH! Hes so lovely. A bunch of soldiers in full kit sounds dreamy btw (running by me, not in bed i mean :shock: :blush:) Our weathers been pretty good here too. There's mutterings about a hard winter though. Tough for us financially as DH is a builder and work stops in very low temps as the wet cement cant take it!

*Pippi* - you'll be in Spain now ( :mrgreen: ) i hope you're chilling and soaking up the rays. You were right! FF * has* given my ov as CD15. It's so mind boggling the amount of different advice and opinions out there about the mechanics of conception. What about women who fall preg during their AF??? I mean how does that happen for eg?? Personally i find the whole 'how long does the egg live/how long does the sperm live' too hit and miss to even _try_ and work out, lol.

*MissC* - :wave: Beautiful picture, awwwww :D

*Garfie* - good luck with those tests :thumbup: My doc said something similar last summer when we'd been ttc for about 3 months (after MC) I went to him to ask a Q about ttc. "You've got 3 kids and were pregnant recently. Go away, relax, have sex, and it will happen" is the best he could come up with! sigh - he was wrong! (although to be fair i haven't really mastered the 'relax' bit!)

*Maryanne* - hope your BD plans went well :winkwink::winkwink:

So AFM i removed my first positive OPK from my chart on CD14 as it was very borderline and iknow OPKs really throw FF off sometimes. The CD15 OPK was a * stonking* great strong one. The pos line appeared before i'd set the thing down! So i've gone with that anyway and it seems i've ov'd on CD15 as usual. 

Nursing a twisted ankle at the mo as i fell over yesterday (on my ridiculously high wedges) IN TESCO CAR PARK for goodness sake! 
:blush::blush::blush::nope: 
DH said 'i'm so sorry i didn't manage to catch you as you went down darling'. Bless him. I'm so glad he didn't too or we would _* both*_ have been sprawling on the tar-mac! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Reb S

Ciarfsdfsrarfarwrf - sorry you're leaving us. I only stalk occasionally but just wanted to post to say goodbye, thanks for all the moral support and lots of love x


----------



## maryanne67

Hi reb and misty got my way misty apart for sunday nite but oh obliged this morning instead so wud say am in the tww now. Hope the ankles better u paint an amusing picture had both u n oh both went down lol fxd for a good ov hope u caught the egg x
Hi ebery1 :hi: n heres sum :dust: for us all x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi all, 

Quick hello from spain-we're in Marbella, lovely hotel and quaint old town, but bit expensive...eating out is n't much cheaper than at home.
Lovely and warm and sunny, don't want to go home!

Glad to hear you know you ovulated misty despite being it late. looks like I got my wish as I still have nt ovulated, delayed by 2 days now so fitting in some bd, so much easier and more relaxing when you're on hols.
travelling must have delayed it.

Exploring the first morning, you'd never guess what's right beside the hotel- a fertilisation clinic !!! 
Just had to laugh at the irony.


----------



## maryanne67

Hope u have a lovely time pippi enjoy the relaxed bd n make sure u get plenty in fxd for holiday baby n lol at the fertility clinic x


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty I think for getting preg on af is for short cycle ladies like me ie I ov about 2-4 days after af ends so we TMI ALERT. Bd right at the end of my cycle

That is how I ended up with my son I told my ex we were good as my period was ending that one time gave me my ds - goodness the days of high fertility when we're young.
I guess it does only take one time as you all remind me 

Misty sorry about the ankle feel better

Marianne fx'd you caught the egg, and glad you got your way

Pipi have a great trip and great you ov late maybe a vacation baby


----------



## Glowstar

LLbean said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Just dropping by to spread some OVULATION DUST!! and EGGCELLENT EGGS dust!! to all you ladies.
> 
> Being an over 40 Mummy (I'm almost 42) I have seriously met LOADS of over 40's Mummies recently! just this week a lady at my baby massage class....42 first baby and she's planning more......hold on to the dream :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Glowie!!!!
> 
> did she conceive naturally at 42? Good for her either way!!!!Click to expand...

Yes she did LL :winkwink: I've not asked her how long it took but I get the impression it wasn't a drastically long time as she seems quite laid back about trying for another one and doesn't seem at all put off by her age :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Dang! ask her to send some of her magic dust this way will ya? hehehe


----------



## Barnabibear

:hi: to everyone. There's been loads of posts since I was last on.

Reb and Ciarhwyfar sorry to see you go. 

Good luck Maryanne and Mistyy. Fingers crossed.

Garfie, I hope you find some answers. Its really good when your GP takes you seriously and doesn't fob you off which so often happens.

Pippi hope you're having fun in Spain

PDMC, wow a 5k army run. I wish I was capable of doing something like that.

AFM, my chart is the best I've ever seen it. Its gone triphasic according to FF but I think that may be due to the fact I have a cold and have added the winter duvet to the bed (what a wimp, its not even real autumn weather yet). I don't know how to add my chart to here but I did a test (overexcitable) and there was a BFN. I guess its early, I'll dread taking my temp tomorrow in case it jumps off a cliff. Still 2 more days to go until AF should arrive.

Nice to "see" everybody again.


----------



## Kat S

Hi, I'm Kat. I'm 40 and ttc my first. See my recent round of tests below in my signature. Had a dream last night that I was pregnant, but then realized I couldn't be because I hadn't had my IUI yet. Woke up frustrated. Well, I AM frustrated! I want to be pregnant already! *sigh*

I am working with Fertility Specialists, and my husband's SA came back fine, but he has ...ahem..."timing" issues which is why we're going with IUI. I have the dreaded low AMH/high FSH combo, but it's certainly not the worst in the world. I don't have any fibroids or blocked tubes or other issues. I'm in great health. I'm really hoping that once we finally are able to get his goods to my goods through IUI, we'll be in business. 

The long months of testing and waiting to do this has been frustrating. Last month's added delay due to the Clomid-induced cysts just made me cry. Since the Clomid causes cysts and awful hot flashes, I'm hoping they'll switch me to Femara instead.

Hoping we all get good news before 2012 comes to a close!! Best wishes to you all!


----------



## maryanne67

Hi :hi: Glowie hows life with your gorgeous little one x
hi :hi: Ll how r u 2day x
Hi :hi: Barnabibear oo wish u cud figure out how to get ur chart on here so we could all keep up to wheere you are at in your cycle fxd for you tho for a bfp x
hi :hi: Kat fxd for ur iui and aw shame ur dream wasnt for real. welcome to the thread we could do with a bfp round here or a good few would be better x
afm :hi: im currently on 4dpo i think i would normally expect af next tuesday but not sure if she turns up that it would be then coz i ov on cd19 instead of cd17 but fxdaf doesnt show at all i tried doing temps this cycle but keep forgetting to do it i joined ff aswell but got a memory like a seive so it wont work charting now. Well hi everyone else heres some lucky :dust: for us all


----------



## Reb S

Barnibibear - I was saying bye to Ciarafafsdrdsfahr, not the entire thread! I only pop in from time to time but I will never say goodbye forever! x


----------



## maryanne67

hi reb glad your not going how you doing x


----------



## Barnabibear

Reb S said:


> Barnibibear - I was saying bye to Ciarafafsdrdsfahr, not the entire thread! I only pop in from time to time but I will never say goodbye forever! x

Oh, thats good! Sorry, I misunderstood. :dohh:


----------



## Barnabibear

This is the third time I've written this. No smileys this time because that's when things go wrong!!!!

AF came today, my high temps and over excitement were from my cold. Boo. So, now day 1, keeping PMA and going to be optimistic. 

Have a good weekend everyone. Big wave (without the smiley) haha.


----------



## maryanne67

ah sorry the witch got you barnabibear pma all the way for this cycle fxd you catch the egg and heres loads of :dust: thrown at you :dust: :dust: :Dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Barn I got caught too the evil thing came two days earlier
I wanted her to come on time as we're away this weekend for a race and I hate running when she's heavy

At least the cute army guys in uniform will distract me lol
Maybe I'll find a cutie to run behind and get a great time

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: hi ladies.

Just a quick check in.

*Barn* + *PCMDC* :( Sorry the dratted :witch: arrived :hug:

:wave: to *Kat*. Lovely to have a newbie :)

AFM - 8DPO today, so half way through 2ww. Due on next Saturday - fabulous :roll: I've just been on to FF (through boredom) and added some symptoms and my EWM. Now it's changed my ov line to a dotty one :roll:

Just :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

That's the mood i'm in today. My tum feels odd, i keep feeling sicky, and i'm finding the whole world and everyone in it irritating!

Love to all though x

<slopes off to improve mood>


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Misty - Hope your mood has improved:winkwink: what are you now 10DPO? when will you be testing? - I'm CD12 so a looooooong wait:coffee:

PDMC - You would think by now that the witch would have her calendar straight we said not for 9 months :haha: - what's with coming two days early:shrug:

Barn - There is nothing worse than writing out an essay and the darn pooter eats it - that has happened to me lots:blush: Sorry the :witch: got you to hun:hugs:

Kat - :hi: and welcome:flower:

AFM - CD12 Monitor on HIGH still - but what about the temp? feel free to stalk ladies:winkwink:

Love to you all

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi all,

It's been quite here.....fingers crossed for you misty, sometimes I wish I signed up to full membership of ff as its nice to see the chart overlays...
I draw mine out on graph paper if a month is looking particularly promising....I'm so cheap :wacko:

Sorry to hear barn and pdmc that af arrived....onwards and upwards for this month. Your turn now Garfie...
Welcome Kat too.

Thanks everyone for all your best wishes for successful bd during our holidays.
Ff said I ovulated on cd 14 but I got a positive Opk and ewcm on cd15 so I think ff was wrong so I overrode its ovulation date.
I had to go for a progesterone test at 7dpo so took ovulation as cd16 and went for a blood test this morning...usually I have very clear ovulation signs but guess the traveling must have messed things up a bit. I though it was only travelling in diff time zones that affected ovulation, not flying on a 3 hour flight!!!
Fingers crossed but temps noting to get too excited about yet. If i ovulated on cd16, Af due on Monday when I'm back to work after my hols :-(


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Garfie, are you temping orally or vaginally? I've just been nosying at your chart? I would say you def haven't ovulated yet. But I always used to get a rise then a dip down for a few days just before ovulation so maybe you are same :winkwink:
I found a massive difference in my charts when I started temping vaginally and I was really military about the time, even on weekends. I also used to check cervix position which is actually what helped me get pregnant both times that and instead cups (swear by those!!!) absolutely well worth a go. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

hi i havent been here for a while so thought i would pop on and say hi so :hi: ,
i went away for a while to get myself together after being told its never gonna happen your cycles are too short and ov too early and all the other crap that goes with being over 40. so i thought i would have a look at anything that might help and stumbled across Vit B 12 methyl (this last word is longer and sorry girls but my knee is killing me and i cant get up to get the bottle lol, but you"ll find it if you google it), well ive been taking it now along with B9 (folic acid, been taking this one for years and years), and have a significant change to my cycles for the better !, i have gone from a 23 to 24 day cycle to 27 or 28 day cycles and my ov was on cd8 or cd9 but is now cd13 or cd14 and i feel soo much better. Although at the moment i am 3 days away from af due date and i have a sneaky suspicion something isnt quite right i have had low down cramping for 4 days, sore nipples to start with and now the whole boob aches when i reach out or walk or bend over, constipation, start of a cold that comes to nothing, itchy nose !?, back ache swollen belly which is prob down to the constipation, drinking more, peeing more and getiting up in the night now to pee too started last night but hey been here before and am not going to think about it after i post i am just so pleased to have the improvement in my cycle that anything else is just a bonus, o btw this is the first thing that i have tried in nearly 6 years that has helped so if it helps me and i can thelp someone else then i will post and i hope it does coz its agony being told there is nothing that can be done , when there obviously is !


----------



## maryanne67

ah wow Inkdechick well hello stranger ,sounds like you have had a plan and its coming together ,i so so hope fxd ,that this is it for you it certainly sounds like it good luck hun may you bring some hope luck positivity and anything else to this thread along with your bfp keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## maryanne67

hi girls how is every1 just thought i would post this while im on am officially cd 1 onwards we go bfp bfp bfp for me haha (singing) lol 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mistyy

Hi lovelies :wave:

*Maryanne* - you made me smile :) I feel i should say sorry it's CD1 but you sound so chirpy! Funny, for me CD1 is never as bad as i think it's going to be. I find CD29 with dropped temps (me today) more depressing, lol.


----------



## Mistyy

Oops, posted to soon.

Wanted to say hi to everyone else,* inkdchick*- fingers crosssed for you here. *Glowstar*, hi there. I tried cups for a couple of cycles. Got quite excited about them at the time! *Pippi,* sorry to hear travelling mucked up your days a bit. AF due the day you go back to work huh? Bummer! Yes, i LOVE the chart overlay thing on FF. Honestly - it's the only reason i signed up for the whole package, :haha: Todays, little kick in temp though, for eg, i had just the same in June. (nerd emoticon) :dohh: *Garfi*e, :wave:, hows it going there?

*Nise* - how are you hun? ANy news?

:wave: to lurkers :D

Sooo - expecting to come on tomorrow. Saturday. Lovely. Got a meal out with DH and a bunch of people who live it up a bit and will want to make a long night of it. Ordinarily i'd be sooo up for that. Typical that by then i'll probly be cramping, spotty, bloody, bloated and grumpy! Humph. I may as well be designated driver then.

<grumbles off into distance>


----------



## serendippy

Hi all

Ive not been on here for quite a long time but thought id take a peek and say hello.

I had a quick look back on this thread and when i first posted i was 43, now im 45 lol. We've not been able to TTC for the last 15-18 months as i have had health problems which resulted in 4 surgeries, totally unrelated to TTC. Just recovering from my 4th and final OP and think we will soon be able to get stuck back into it.

One thing we have come to terms with though is that the likelihood of getting pregnant normally is nil, so we are thinkin of going downs the IVF route but possibly with donor eggs. Its going to be costly though...just seems wrong that something that most people take for granted and do so easily we will have to pay thousands of pounds for.

Anyway has anyone gone down the IVF route with or without donor eggs?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi serendippy, I'm sorry you have had health problems and haven't been able to ttc. There is a lady called Sparkly who is just about to go through IVF with donor embryos, I don't think she would mind me pointing you in her direction - she has a journal. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Hiya Butterfly

Thanks very much for the pointer, ill go and track her and her journal down xxxx


----------



## maryanne67

aw misty sorry for the temp drop but your not out till :witch: shows hope it isnt on saturday tho if it does turn up ,and chirpy on the outside maybe on the inside im screaming bloody arghhhh lol ,nah but seriously gotta have pma trying it this month anyway relax and let the bfp come to me is all we can do well apart from :sex: but am sitting with a headache and cramps and full flow :witch: today and feel bleugh but on a chirpier note am getting a rottweiler puppy in 5 weeks now its exciting but sooo not what i really want but might help contain the stress a bit and help me relax abit i hope i also have been using the softcups used them when i got pg with joshua so was quite excited using them but notso sure now 

glowie did you use maca when you fell pg if so how much how often n did oh take it too your little 1 is so cute in your avatar pic x

hi butterfly hows it going im gonna go peak in your bungalow renovation keep meaning to but always catching up or just busy good luck with it x

hi serendippy sorry bout your health problems i`ll keep my fingers crossed that you get a natural bfp while looking into ivf coz you never know it could happen , another lady on bnb called urchin has done donor ivf notsure if she has a journal tho but she posts on sparklys journal and butterfly its exciting hat sparklys doing i don`t post tho just stalk usually but good luck serendippy fxd for you x

hi every1 else reading ,spoomie if yu reading how u doing hun ,well nothing else to say but good luck every1 we need some bfps round here and some :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

hi everyone really busy today here

i think we are so past due for some bfp's its been a while.

i should ov in a day or so, and this is our first real cycle since doh surgery (he has no business trip and he's all recovered)

we are finally into a routine in the house finally and his divorce is in the final stages and we are settled finacially so im hoping things will finally tick for us. As in my mind we're finally legit- his ex has no legal claim to anything anymore. it is so relaxing.

were off tomorrow to toronto to get his folks at the airport from nova scotia and take them home, his dad has been sick so we got all the equipment he would need to manage in the home. Im praying he is improved since he came out of the hospital. it will be a shock to doh to see his dad frail.

have a good weekend


----------



## inkdchick

misty, thank you i cant test for another 3 days coz last night i had bright red blood twice when i wiped but when i got up this morning and still have light brown cm and wet !, i dont know if this is good or not but am a bit worried so will let you all know x


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies, PDMCD i can't agree with you more, seems like its been a long time since we have had some good news on here. maybe we will get a run on them soon.

Sending :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone this month.

i am in the 2WW so nothing really to report, got a smiley face on by CB monitir so went for it before and after so fingers crossed :winkwink:


----------



## Mistyy

CD2 here :coffee: I'm saying nothing! 

(except that we tried to go to the get together last night but the car broke down *on route*. We sat in the cold for 2 and a half hours literally in the middle of nowhere 8 miles from home (watched 'Conan the Babarian' on DHs phone) and came home on the back of a low loader!!!!!!) :shrug::haha::wacko:

Hi there *Serendippy* :wave:
Hi *Booth* on the 2ww :wave: We wait with you :friends:
Hi *Butterfly* :wave:. It's lovely when you pop in :)
*Maryanne* - hope that :witch: is out the door nearly now. WOW A PUPPY :D How exciting! Y'know it might be a good luck talisman as i just about gave up ttc, thought - ah to hell with it i need to mother something - bought 2 pedigree kittens, waited 8 weeks for them and fell preg. 2 weeks after we collected them! :haha:
*PDMCD* - glad to hear you're all ready to go this cycle :winkwink: Glad your life is settling down now too. It's all been a bit up the air hasn't it, for a while. 
*Inkdchick* - sorry to hear you've had some blood :( Try not to stress. Easier said than done i know. Our bodies really know how to mess with us don't they? Just when we think we know what's what with our bodies they throw us a 'curve ball'. Let us know ho you are :hug:

AFM - cramps, blood, bloating, grumpy, yada yada yada :dohh::growlmad::coffee::haha:


----------



## maryanne67

Ah misty sorry the :witch: got you and yes shes just about gone for me today is very light now but poor you its how i felt friday n saturday she is such a bitch. Like the kitten story that would good if it happened to me with the new puppy and a string of bfps on here would be :thumbup: so heres my contribution of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: hope the :witch: leaves quickly so you can wait for ov then get them :spermy: and :sex: then hopefully bfp fxd N the cR breaking down grrr gotta luv fonez that plY movies i often wTch 1 when i cant sleep n doeznt disturb oh with headfonez in good luck this cycle x

Booth hope you caught the egg hun thanks for the :dust: fxd good luck x

ink hope its just ib n like misty says try not to stress good luck hun x

Pdmcd good luck this cycle fxd x

everyone else hi and good luck those of us still ttc :dust: x


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty that sucks about breaking down, we're you meeting up with other bnb's?

So we got df parents at the airport yesterday, and his dad isn't in great shape but better then I expected. I'm glad we got all the equipment he needs before they got home as it'd be harder to get him to use them

It's weird and difficult to see your parents aging and needing help ( both mine have passed), thankfully I know what equipment to get and how to access and maneuver our health care system. I can't imagine doing this without this info - I guess I know can get my clients family anger at the system

On the plus we told his folks were going away to get married again lol and his mom is so excited. I actually can't wait to book, just waiting in the final court papers hopefully by the end of oct. we're again going to Jamaica in February! He finally committed to that ( the $ savings won out haha)

I now have a lot of things to distract my mind during the tww
As I believe I ov today

Fx'd for BFP's a whole slew of them


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi all,

Glad to hear PDMCd17 that your OHs parents arrived ok. I know its scary to see your or your OHs parents getting old. My mum was staying with us for 5 days and I just dropped her at the train station this morning. Its hard to see her with a tremor in her hand...and unable to walk for any distance.

Gald to hear your wedding plans are settling into place....february is n't far away. baby dust for you...hope you caught the egg.

Sorry to hear Misty and Maryanne that Af arrived. glad to hear you got home after your car breakdown Misty....although a pity you missed your night out.
A puppy.....so cute Maryanne, we regulary look at the web page for our local animal sanctuary...and you just want to apply to take them all.
we'd like to get a dog but don't think our cat would be too happy. we'd also like a lurcher but they need careful introduction to cats so we'll just stick with our cat for now. She's really vocal and greets us when we get home so is almost as good as a dog.

Any news Inkchick? has the bleeding stopped, hopefully Af stayed away.

good luck Booth and anyone else thats in the 2ww.

I think I am due AF today, trying not to get my hopes up but i've had diarrhoea (sorry TMI) and bloating for 4-5 days last week so I was wondering was there something happening.
My temps have n't dropped too much yet but i may have ovulated a day later and AF may yet come later today or tomorrow.
I don't even want to post anything here in case I 'jinx' things.
I don't really trust my temps though as yesterday morning I took my temp at 5 am after 4 hours sleep and got a temp of 36.4. I dozed off for a hour and took it again around 6am and it had dropped by 0.2to 36.2 (which is generally the temp it drops to around AF).
I put the higher temp into FF but I don't really fell very confident of my chart this month.
I though your temperature should start to rise as the morning progresses..

I'm nervous going to the loo at the moment in case I see Af and realise how silly I am to start getting my hopes up.

Edited post a few hours later to add this:
When i play around with my chart in ff (i have a trial VIP membership for one more day so used the 'research' method to predict ovulation) it says I have ovulated a day later than I thought so af prob due tomorrow, so reality check for me...hate doing this to myself as I'll be so disappointed tomorrow if af arrvives.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh massive hugs *Pippi*. I play around with FF a bit too sometimes. Then wonder what the bloody heck i'm doing! It feels like if you can get FF to agree with you, you'll *become* pregnant because of it, doesn't it?! :dohh: I really hope the unwelcome Aunt stays right away. Keep us posted. Everything crossed. We're all on the bench with you :D

*Maryanne* - thankyou :) On my lighter day now, already! Onwards towards another ov. I bet you're all excited buying doggy treats and stuff at the mo? LOVE IT :D

*PDMCD* - absollutely know what you mean about seeing your parents age. It's saddening, and reminds us of our own mortality i suppose. I lost my Dad 5 years ago nearly. I look at my mum sometimes and she just looks so old :(

The outing wasnt a bnb meet (although i have done a meet with fellow FFers in the past which was fun) it was an anniversary party for one of the couples who went to that cage fighting thing <worried smile> DH admitted yesterday that he was not totally disappointed not to go in the end. They are a bit full on!

God i bet you can't wait for January! How exciting ! :D

How are all our newbies? Are you still out there?

Love to all xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

Okay so now I'm confused - FF said I O 5 days ago :happydance: the first time in 5 cycles but today I started bleeding:cry:

I don't know what is happening anyone got any ideas?:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

:hugs: *Garfie* Is it heavy bleeding, or spotting? Can you do a link to your chart? x


----------



## Mistyy

Aha! You have :D:blush:


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie you dont think you may have ov'd on CD11 do you? And had a random dip on DPO3? If you have a day or 2 more of spotting it would bring your LP to around 10.

Just my thoughts :hugs: x


----------



## garfie

It's deff not spotting hun - it would still only mean a 19 day cycle though wouldn't it:flower:

I suppose I will have to wait until tomorrow to see what my temps do - then I might have to phone the Doc - maybe a gynae is now needed:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Yeah, i know :( Just grasping at straws tbh. Just thought it would make a little more sense than beginning to bleed only 5 days after ov :wacko::hugs:

Sorry petal :hug:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Misty, yea know what you mean about if you get ff to give u a good prediction....your're more likely to be pregnant...until it all falls down like a house of cards when af arrives.

Garfie...I kinda agree with Misty that maybe you ovulated earlier and the dip is just a post ovulation dip. But it's hard to know. Maybe you should use opks ?
Or temp vagianlly...maybe you'd get less erratic temps.


----------



## Spoomie

maryanne67 said:


> glowie did you use maca when you fell pg if so how much how often n did oh take it too your little 1 is so cute in your avatar pic x
> 
> hi every1 else reading ,spoomie if yu reading how u doing hun ,well nothing else to say but good luck every1 we need some bfps round here and some :dust: :dust: :dust:

Bless you maryanne, I'm doing ok thanks, hope you're ok too :flower: I stalk once a week or so and had to laugh when BnB posted a note for me on my homepage a couple of weeks ago pointing out that I hadn't posted for several weeks and maybe I'd like to post a question, provide a solution or just engage in conversation! Well thanks for that ladies in charge, but I'm trying to reconnect with my real life and leave my virtual life behind :dohh: It's kind of working......painful to accept but liberating at the same time.

I did maca at the same time as Glowie, and soft cups, and about a hundred other supplements I've forgotten the names of..... I don't mean that to sound bitter and twisted, I just spent many many months thinking 'If I input a,b,c...x,y,z then the output should be.....A BABY!!! Fingers crossed that it is the missing piece for you xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Mistyy said:


> Oh massive hugs *Pippi*. I play around with FF a bit too sometimes. Then wonder what the bloody heck i'm doing! It feels like if you can get FF to agree with you, you'll *become* pregnant because of it, doesn't it?! :dohh:

Ha ha, this made me smile Mistyy (and Pippi); I used to try to keep the covers pulled up to my chin thinking that if I could keep my temp high then I MUST be pregnant. Silly girl me :dohh:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Spoomie said:


> Ha ha, this made me smile Mistyy (and Pippi); I used to try to keep the covers pulled up to my chin thinking that if I could keep my temp high then I MUST be pregnant. Silly girl me :dohh:

I have done this too....coming near the end of the 2ww when you so desperately want your temps to stay high. glad i'm not the only mad one our there 

My temp dropped like a stone this morning and AF has now arrived. think next month I should just stop temping after I have ovulated....or I will just drive myself crazy if i have another 2ww like this one.


----------



## Butterfly67

Spoomie said:


> Mistyy said:
> 
> 
> Oh massive hugs *Pippi*. I play around with FF a bit too sometimes. Then wonder what the bloody heck i'm doing! It feels like if you can get FF to agree with you, you'll *become* pregnant because of it, doesn't it?! :dohh:
> 
> Ha ha, this made me smile Mistyy (and Pippi); I used to try to keep the covers pulled up to my chin thinking that if I could keep my temp high then I MUST be pregnant. Silly girl me :dohh:Click to expand...

Or if you try and hold in your AF it won't turn up :blush::haha::haha:

Ladies, just want to say I stalk but don't post often as not really ttcing anymore but cheering you all on to your BFPs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Pippi - Sorry to hear she got you to - Happy Bloody Halloween to us :haha:

Butterfly - I might be joining you soon - just waiting to see what the doc suggests:cry:

Spoomie - I think we all do that, another one is I don't let DH put his cold feet on me just in case that drops my temp too mad I know:winkwink:

Misty - Thanks for trying to make me feel better yesterday, this morning I've had a cry and I am now waiting for the doc to give me a miracle cure:haha:

AFM - I'm sure it's CD2 - don't want to change my chart yet, just another way of holding on to false hope :cry: but I guess we all do it:wacko:

One quick thing I had a dream about my dad last night (he's been dead nearly 3 years) well in my dream he phoned me, I knew he was dead in my dream this was spooky, but even spookier was that the phone I was using was disconnected which I didn't relaise and he said "Hen you've had a tough time of it recently but dinnae worry you will be okay by Christmas" then it faded out and I woke up - no wonder I'm crying my emotions are all over the shop! - wonder if he knows something I don't:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie, sorry hon I originally came to post to you to say I dodn't know what was going on but wanted to send you big :hug: - but in my senility I forgot :dohh::haha:

Anyway, hope you do get some answers from the doc and maybe that message from your Dad is a sign that things will start to turn around and be good for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Butterfly - Aw thanks those :hugs: were appreciated - I've been feeling out of sorts with myself all day :cry:

Anyway got hold of the doc it's one where they phone you back and make a decision over the phone - told her my prob a 19 day cyle and that I didn't think I was O - she said that was silly of course I was O I got pregnant! Asked for my hubby to phone for a s/a as at the moment she cannot refer me as she has nothing to go on. I've been pregnant, only had 2 m/c, have previous children, and are O.

Anyway I said to her you need a reason? she said yes so I said I have endo and I think it has flared up (okay a small embelishment) but what other possible reasons for my body to not be working - cyst, pcos, :shrug: So apparently for a referral to the gynae I have been given on the strength of my endo - endo can cause infertility as well so hopefully they will look into it all, time for some answers I think don't you ladies agree?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie, I agree, you need refering. The problem with GPs, with all due respect, is that they are exactly that - general practitioners - and hence do not have the specialised knowledge an FS might have. I think that is proven by the fact that she said you O - looking at your charts after your m/c that is debatable but sometimes we seem to know more about ttc than a general doc because we spend too much time investigating everything :dohh:

It is normal as far as I know for your cycles to be messed up but I know there are things they can do to kickstart your cycle properly again so hopefully now that you ahve a referral things will start happening - in fact they will probably start happening naturally because that is sods law :haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Garfie*, you have me welling up with the dream about your Dad :hugs: I dream about mine every now and again, and i _know_ i'm dreaming IYKWIM and that he's gone - so i cherish the dream. :( Well done on the phone getting your referral. I hope you get your appt. through nice an quick :)

*Pippi*,* Spoomie* + *Butterfly* - thank you for making me feel less of a weirdo for sometimes behaving like it's * FF* that'll get me pregnant, instead of my DH! LOL :haha:

AFM - just spotting now. Happy dayz. Car is repaired, yay!

I've said this before i think, but i've given up everything except the daily vitamin with folic acid in it, and timing through temping (don't even do that very carefully anymore) Oh and the odd OPK. 

I've done cups, agnes castus, raspberry leaf, a big black tablet that i cant remember the name of, tablets for him, Q10, legs in the air, cough mixture, pre-seed, grape fruit juice, both of us abstaining from alcohol, the* right* kind of orgasm wacko:), and good old fashioned wishing as hard as i can. Nowt has worked.

My DH and i don't talk about it much as it upsets both of us - we're not out of the woods yet emotionally, but we're getting there - but we did have a chat about ttc last week. He asked if i still temp. (i do it on the loo in the mornings, not in bed, cant be arsed with the bleeping and the squinting in the dark) and if we still 'do it' at the right time. Bless him :roll: I said yes to both. Then said it wasn't because i thought i'd actually fall preg any more - it was because i don't want to ever look back and regret that i didn't just at least do the basics while i was still pre menopause.

So in a nut shell i *have* given up, but still plough on out of habit :blush::haha: Good Lord!

:dust: all round

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> My DH and i don't talk about it much as it upsets both of us - we're not out of the woods yet emotionally, but we're getting there - but we did have a chat about ttc last week. He asked if i still temp. (i do it on the loo in the mornings, not in bed, cant be arsed with the bleeping and the squinting in the dark) and if we still 'do it' at the right time. Bless him :roll: I said yes to both. Then said it wasn't because i thought i'd actually fall preg any more - it was because i don't want to ever look back and regret that i didn't just at least do the basics while i was still pre menopause.
> 
> So in a nut shell i *have* given up, but still plough on out of habit :blush::haha: Good Lord!
> 
> :dust: all round
> 
> Love to all xxx

Oh Misty, I can understand where you are coming from, I know a year ago when we decide dead to start ttc, I didn't think we'd have much hope of success but I felt if we did not at least try I'd regret it in 5 years time when it's definately too late. 
Having the mc kinda changed my feelings about things but I hope that for all us unsuccessful ttc couples that we can look back in the years to come and be glad that we tried and not be full of bitterness that we didn't get our longed for baby.


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie wow your dream made me have goose bumps

Misty I hear you, it's hard and yore doing more then I do

It's sad when your almost at or are at the end of the road after doing everything for so long and you don't get what you so desperately wanted

I know I'm not doing anything except putting my first day of bleeding into my ff phone app and seeing when it says I'm fertile which mostly goes along with my bodies own signs
I don't take any suppliments not even a multi I'm so bad
But I am beginning to feel it will never happen for us
I'm still ttc but not sure when to tell him to book his V 
Sometime next year we will be done ttc

It's funny even though I don't expect to get a bfp I still pray and ironically he's gone away durring my next fertile window - makes me wonder what I did for karma to be so mean to me/ us

I'm just glad you guys all know how I / we feel. we all understand how it is and provide support

I'm still hoping someone gets their bfp as everyone is deserving


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I think we all feel the same here - that we have to give it just one more, just one more shot until we know we have done everything possible - as usual I wish you all the luck in the world ladies and as usual I will sprinkle some :dust::dust::dust:

I told my youngest about my dream of his Grandpa (whilst he was in the bath with me never seem to get one alone these days:haha:) anyway he said wow that means he's sending a baby to go into your tummy - ah bless made me feel all warm inside.:flower:

AFM - the Doc surgery phoned today - I have a date already for my referral - I can't believe it 16 October - obviously this is more for endo - than fertility but at least my boot is in the door right?:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Reb S

Hello all -just to add a bit of positivity to the thread - I got married on Saturday! Lovely ceremony, on honeymoon now, love to all 
xxxxx
and that's despite MC and BFN's forever xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Reb S said:


> Hello all -just to add a bit of positivity to the thread - I got married on Saturday! Lovely ceremony, on honeymoon now, love to all
> xxxxx
> and that's despite MC and BFN's forever xxx

Big congrats Reb. :flower: Enjoy your honeymoon!!


----------



## Spoomie

Dearest Reb

This is such happy news, huge congratulations to you and Mr Reb :hugs: :hugs:

Happy honeymoon, catch up soon

Spoomster xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats Reb
i wish you both the best


----------



## Barnabibear

Haven't been on here in a week or so. It seems so much has happened.

Garfie good luck with your referral. Hope you get some answers, honey.

Mistyy, I completely empathise. I haven't tried softcups, I see that they are popular but they scare me a little. Are they easy to use?

Maryanne, thank you for all the baby dust. Right back atcha, i really hope all of us on here get that BFP. 

I'm on cd12. Not sure if I've o'd yet. My temps seem a bit flat. Clear blue monitor has stayed on high since cd7 so that's no help! Used opk with varying results. It's all a bit random this month. I have been for an acupuncture session this week. My first one. It was good because the lovely lady sounded like she was interested and wanted to help but I'm wondering if it will be a waste of money and just someone that appears to be listening for a change. Felt really weird. Not sure if this now smacks of desperation!! 

Have also investigated donor eggs, my, my, my very expensive. A lottery win right now would be good. :haha:


Hello to everyone else. :wave:


----------



## greens

@ Garfie I hope this is of an interesting read for you.
https://www.drmcdougall.com/stars/051205starpaula.html
Poooo to these drawing in evenings I miss the daylight.


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies sending big :hug: to everyone. 

Reb, congrats that is lovely news :wedding: :cake: - hope you enjoy your honeymoon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

You know this month I happened to see my ex during what was probably fertile time but I can't even be bothered to think about testing and I am no longer taking any tabs either although I know I have to actually use the stash that I have in the cupboard before they go off :haha:

Que sera sera, and tomorrow was my EDD from my MC, so that kind of feels like a curtain is being drawn on the whole thing :thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Reb, enjoy the honeymoon.:happydance:
Glad to see there is life after ttc.

Hope you get through tomorrow ok, Butterfly, I had my edd 2 weeks ago and I did feel a bit sad but we were on holidays so tried to distract ourselves.

Good luck Garfie with the referral...that referral was fast. We are almost cycle buddies...you're one day ahead of me. 

Barnibear, I tried soft cup once but had terrible trouble getting it out so threw it in the bin. I could nt grab it and oh spend 20 min pulling and poking to get it out...otherwise I feared an embarrassing trip to A&E. Maybe it's me and I did nt relax but I'd only use it again if I could tie a string to it!

I got my appointment for my pelvic ultrasound in 3 weeks. Went and got my hormone profiling done today so we'll see what they all reveal. Want my oh to get semen analysis but gp said he has to wait till we get our appointment with fertility clinic and they do would do it. I would like to know what his counts are in case it's low and we should bd only every 2nd day (when I got my bfp we had only done it once in that fertile period...so I'm wondering if his counts are too low for daily bd). Trying to persuade him to go back and speak to a different doctor.


----------



## Nise

Ooo Congratulations Reb, hope you're both having a wonderful time.

Good luck Garfie - great that you don't have to wait to long for your appointment.

Feel like I've been awol for ages, have not been a very good stalker of late at all! and utterly crap at ttc! I finished my last job with a week of full night shoots (almost 3 weeks ago now) and they totally wiped me out, I've had a raving cold that just kept flaring up over a period of 3 weeks, then tonsilitus rapidly followed by a dose of conjunctivitis. Oh and AF turned up 2 weeks early - so with you Garfie on the 19 day cycle!!! What a crock of crap. And with all that going on I started a new job. 

Anyway, I'm now up in Newcastle where I'm staying with my SIL. I'm working up here till 5th Nov. It seemed like a massive hand out from fate when I got offered the job, coz I thought, brilliant - I'll be able to visit LG every weekend but now it's not looking so likely. 

Latest Adoption News: 
I heard from SW on Friday. She is putting her report in at the next hearing on 11th Oct. She is requesting that an interim residents order is granted to me and OH. Once this is granted we will have a period of introductions over 6 weeks, following that LG would move into our care and be monitored for 2 months. Provided these introductions and placement are positive then the local authority will seek the courts approval for the granting of special guardianship to us. So if... (PMA) no, when it happens, it will happen fast! 

The bad news is that she thinks the birth parents are going to say no in the first instance (under section 20 they still have full parental rights) and so this may not happen until the final hearing which is not until November. Just got to wait again. SW is going to send us a copy of her full report as soon as she has legal permission to do so. Bit of a bummer really, being so close and yet unable to see her, thank goodness the money on this job is good otherwise I'd be really pissed off as I don't much like being away from home for long periods anymore. 

In the mean time I am allowed to write. So I've been sending regular cards and the odd little gift - just so she knows we are thinking of her. Her Foster carer has been in touch with me and sends me regular photo's via email so that's nice. 

Love to everyone and now I have my mobile dongle I will try to report in more often. Smilies don't like my dongle though so no virtual hugs. These will have to do! xxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

wow lots of activity ,nise good luck hope all goes according to plan for you with lg x

reb congratulations nejoy the honeymoon and the honeymoon :sex: x

pippi hope the testing goes well and i am wondering if less :sex: maybe more productive aswell x

butterfly i don`t take any prenatals did once got pg an then mc at 10 weeks so is a bit of a downer for me but am thinking about taking some and don`t blame you for not testing anymore it gets abit much after a while x

:hi: greens hows it going x

misty :thumbup: even if just habit you might just get that bfp i know i hope so and keep my fxd for you and evry1 else x

barnabibear maybe the acupuncture has made a diffrence to your cycle hope its one for the better and a lottery win i would be in the que for ivf for sure fxd we don`t need it tho x

garfie good luck with the specialist and what a lovely dream and so cute of your son to say that aww lovely fxd x

pdmcd i get you with the karma thing it certainly has me wondering but i don`t really think it can be that you certainly are building good karma coming in here and supporting all us ladies and you don`t even know us how can that be bad good luck hun fxd x

spoomie i dunno wot to say but thank u and i had that msg from bnb when i lost joshua coz i didnt come on in a while bit its nice to hear from you again x

afm im on cd7 today a while to go to ov usually cd16 but god knows this cycle as had a 2 day longer cycle last so wondering if cycle will be 2 days less this 1 to put me back on track as i have had this happen in the past but fxd maybe bfp gota have some pma so fxd for us all and lots of :dust::dust::dust: x


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - you're right when you say the MC changed things. For me it turned me from a 'lets try to ttc and hope for the best' person to a MUST GET PREGNANT NOW :headspin: person. Glad it's calming down now. i used to be normal y'know! :haha: My EDD was Oct last year, so around the 16th of this month baby would have been 1 :( Anyway - i agree with you about the sperm count/every day BD thing. I have a niggling feeling that's true for us too. 

*PDCMD * - you're not bad for not taking supplements! :hugs: It's probably a nice thing that there are a few of us together here who are feeling like we are just going through the motions of ttc. It would be very hard on an average ttc thread to be pesamistic without feeling like you're bringing everybody down. Here it feels like we can all be miserable old cows if we need to be :haha: (or is that just me??! :dohh:)

*Garfie* - 16th Oct! There's that day again. So glad it's so soon for you. Waiting is horrid :hugs:

*Reb* - OMG CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: Have a wonderful honeymoon :D

*Barnie* - well, i tried cups because everyone was raving about them for ttc and i thought 'why not'. I got on OK. There's lots of advice online about putting them in and where they should sit. I put mine in while laying down after BD. You squeeze the rim together and just treat it like a tampon really. Kept it in overnight. I did find it made me feel a weeny bit achey by morning. It worked in so much that when i took mine out it was always very ... full :blush: sorry! TMI :) Getting it out - i hooked my nail over the nearest edge and pulled HARD, lol. Acupuncture - i have thoughts on that too - DH and i tried that too. I forgot to put it on the list, lol. In a nut shell it settled my cycles down to a more regular 29 days. Plus lengthened my luteal phase to 14 days form only 11 or 12. The main benefit was something i wasn't expecting - the relaxation. I chilled allot about getting pregnant. Dunno if it helped DHs fertility, but it helped his back! It cost allot, yes. I was going once a week. I haven't been since April when we went on honeymoon. The guy was a berevement and couples councellor too. I miss going - but cant afford it any more.

*Greens* :wave: :)

*Butterfly* - :hug: for today hun. Good for you for being so relaxed about it all now too. You're an inspiration!:D

*Nise* - hello! I'm glad things are still moving along with LG. It's slow but steady isn't it? I bet that little girl is thrilled to know sehs going to have such a wonderful new mum and dad soon. Bless. Congrats on your new job. Keep us posted!

*Maryanne* - Cycle Buddie! I'm CD6. :friends: I never test now. I gave it up a good few months ago. It just always confirmed the worst and bought me down. I figure now if i'm pregnant i'll know becasue my AF will be late and i'll get fat! LOL.

Love and :dust: to all posters and lurkers xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> *Pippi* - you're right when you say the MC changed things. For me it turned me from a 'lets try to ttc and hope for the best' person to a MUST GET PREGNANT NOW :headspin: person. Glad it's calming down now. i used to be normal y'know! :haha: My EDD was Oct last year, so around the 16th of this month baby would have been 1 :( Anyway - i agree with you about the sperm count/every day BD thing. I have a niggling feeling that's true for us too.
> 
> xx

Yea, I thought we'd get pregnant quite quickly after the mc (as it did n't take us long to get a bfp initially) and all I could focus on was getting pregnant ASAP. However as the months tick away I realise it will probably never happen and what we might nearly have had is n't going to be reality. Wish I could get back to the place I was a year ago but hopefully time settles everything.
Hope you get through the 16th ok. One year on, hope it does nt feel as raw as last year.

Oh getting sent for sperm analysis, the other gp was prepared to send him and thought it was a good idea to have it done before we go the fertility clinic. Don't know why the other gp would not refer him.

Good luck Nise with lg, you expected the parents to put up obstructions so although it slows things down, hope it all works out well eventually.

Maryanne, would you consider using Opk? It might help explain your temps? Or maybe you don't want to have to do another thing:wacko:

We babysat 3 kids today (my sister in law's father is dying in hospital and they are doing around the clock sitting by his bed) ...the youngest is almost 4year old and is so cute. They were more well behaved than i expected, the parents are always shouting at them but they were ok for us. Maybe it's that they don't know us so well as did nt want to act up.
But makes you see how nice it'd be to have a little girl of our own.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pip I hope everything goes well with your testing. Babysitting can be fun, I love seeing df with kids

Nise that sound so great, and its almost the middle of oct so November will be here in no time

Mary I hope this cycle gets you back on track

Misty I have thought about acupuncture for both the relaxation and fertility I do have some benefit coverage

I'm aprox 7-8 dpo, and feeling like a failure. I'm off the bandwagon with my eating and running (& ttc). I'm trying to get my focus back, it's so hard. We had a talk yesterday about this and that ttc is so hard it's been almost 2 yrs and not one bfp. He told me he loved me and a baby would just be icing on the cake. If we don't have a baby he's still here and loves me.

Today he tells me my soon to be sil ( his brothers wife) is expecting
I broke down and it's so hard to be happy for them when I just want it to be us. Don't even really like her so its harder ( I'm not sure if the reason I don't like her is because she got pregnant when we started or I just don't like her)

I now have to apologize to df, when he told me I was like well I can't see her at Xmas it's too hard for me. I don't want to see her, I already try to avoid her and now let's through this into the loop

Sorry for my vent

For any Canadians out there happy thanksgiving


----------



## Mistyy

Just a quickie to give :hug: to *PDMCD*

I know just how your feeling hun (with the exception of the fact that i quite like both my SILs). It's hard enough being upset about pregnancy news in the family _without_ the guilt on top about how it looks to everyone else that you're upset! Nightmare.

All i can say is - it eases once the initial hoo har is over with, and it's not the main topic of convo. anymore. More ((hugs))

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear you're having a hard time pdmc, hopefully as misty said once everyone has got over the initial excitement things will get easier for you.
Suppose just try live one day a time, you don't know what's around the corner ( for you or her). Don't mean to sound like I am wishing ill wind to her in case that's what it reads like.


----------



## Barnabibear

Hello everyone,

Thank you so much for the soft cup advice. To be honest they sound quite scary and I'm really worried once its in place it will be there forever and I won't be able to get it out. Pippi, you had that exact experience so it happens. I may try them in the future, if I do I will let you know if it was easy peasy or a bit of a nightmare. Good luck with your tests.

Mistyy - Thanks for the info on your more positive experience. I'm having a once a week session of acupuncture (just to start with), had the second one this week. I think she's insisted that I go once a week for the first month. She had a look at my charts and said they look ok so at least there's that.

PDMC - :hugs:

Maryanne - Hopefully this cycle will be back to the norm.

:wave: to everyone else

On 6 DPO now. Keeping looking at my chart to see if it "tells" me anything but its pretty much tells me that yep I ovulated and thats about it. Very annoyed with my clearblue monitor because it only stays on high. Not a big help, thank you very much Mr Monitor. I often think about not bothering but I think its become part of my routine! :haha: DH is actually properly on board for TTC now which is great, before we were TTC but it was like having a silent partner now he actually talks about it!


----------



## pdmcd17

thanks everyone, i knew you would all understand. it is true i dont know what the future olds for us or anyone. i will keep my fxd for all of us

barn we close in our cycles! Im glad doh is on board now!


----------



## booth19

Sending hugs Pdmcd, know how you feel except it is one of my friends that is expecting - she is 42. She know all my history about 3 m/c but then went on to tell me how it was all a shock and she has to get used to the idea!!She has had a 12 week scan and all fine so I suppose the only positive I take is that it can still happen to us :)

Hi to everyone else and good luck this month :)


----------



## Pippi_elk

If you ever do try them barnibear, maybe just leave it in for a short time initially. I left it in overnight and maybe it moved a bit? And maybe I have a wierd shaped pelvis/vagina/cervix as when I was getting the internal ultrasound at the early preg clinic the more junior doc needed direction from the other doc to insert it. But I have probably freaked you out now so you won't be able to relax which you seem to need to be able to take it out...sorry.
I may try it again but I am going to somehow tie a string to it.

Booth19; your friend was a bit insensitive but guess she has never had a miscarriage? Don't think people realise how you never really get over them...

I got a call from my gp that I need to see her, so some of my blood tests must have come back and I suspect something's not normal as otherwise I'd hear nothing from them. I am guessing its low thyroid as a lot of my family have that. Kicking myself that I did nt ask to get tested sooner. I have an appointment in the morning so have to wait and see.


----------



## Mistyy

Yea, I thought we'd get pregnant quite quickly after the mc (as it did n't take us long to get a bfp initially) and all I could focus on was getting pregnant ASAP. However as the months tick away I realise it will probably never happen and what we might nearly have had is n't going to be reality. Wish I could get back to the place I was a year ago but hopefully time settles everything.
Hope you get through the 16th ok. One year on, hope it does nt feel as raw as last year.

*Pippi* - you said this ^^ a couple of posts ago. I so agree. I don't think i'll ever get back to exactly the place i was b4 the MC, but i'm allot closer now than this time last year. This is going to sound a strange thing to say on a ttc thread - but i'm_ starting_, _slowly_ once again, to be able to see there are actually benefits to NOT having a baby now. (financial, physical, family strains etc) This is of course sitting alongside the blind, gnawing _ need_ to get preg. again. Weird stuff :wacko:

I met up with an old friend last week, who fell preg. after my MC. I havn't seen her since she was heavily preg. Baby is now 7 months old. We've been in touch by text. She was chatting about her baby, of course, and showing me some pics. I could see her watching me carefully, bless her, to see if i was ok, and y'know what? I was ok! I wan't just pretending to be ok. It was such a lovely relief, to be able to go through her baby pics without that twisting pain. 6 months ago i probably would have been in tears on the drive home afterwards. This time i was just thinking of what to cook for tea :D It does ease. It really does. It just takes bloody ages.

*Booth* :hug: I don't think people have much of an idea of how badly struggling to ttc and/or MCs can affect you at all, unless they've gone through the mill themselves. It's something both my DH and i have had to take on the chin a few times over the last 18 months, from family and different friends. It can be quite a shock, but you just have to take a deep breath and remind yourself that they don't understand. They don't meant it :hugs:

*Barnie* - good luck with the acu. And re cups: i'd use them again - they were ok :thumbup:

Well - i'm CD 12 today. Expecting to ov on Friday ish. DTD last night .... so we should skip tonight and BD on Thursday and Friday really. He's no idea of the scheduling bless his cottons :haha: I just gently snuggle up at the right time :winkwink:

(must try to remember to do some OPKs over the next couple of days)

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Gald to hear Misty you are getting to a better place, I know its horrid to feel so negative when anyone has pregnancy/baby news.

Been to my Gp. thyroid is fine BUT have abnormal prolactin levels...in the 720 mu/l (think its supposed to <500) and progesterone at 6DPO was at the levels of pre ovulation (only 2.9 and should be greater than 6).
It's a wonder i even ovulate let alone got pregnant :-(

they repeated the prolactin test and if its still high then she'll refer me to an endocrinologist. she was n't much good at answering questions or providing me with info (my first time seeing this GP, as my last doc has just retired).
glad I asked her for a print out with all the numbers so I can do my own digging. have n't had much time to reaseach yet as I'm in work but getting noting done.

don't think i can wait 6 months to see an endocrinologist (i'm sure that is the minimum time I'll wait on the NHS)...it'll be too late then as i'll be near 43. rang my health insurance company (work pays for a basic policy for employees)....they won't cover infertility but since this is an abnormal blood reading that needs to be investigated they'll cover the consulation and diagnosis associated with this...at least some good news.
they asked me was I seeing someone about infertility..i said no, which technically is true (my gp has referred me to someone before we got any bloods done but I did n't volunteer this) but I told them the truth of why I got the blood tests done etc.


----------



## Glowstar

Masssive congrats Reb :flower::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

Reb. Congratulations hunny. Such lovely lovely news. You beat me to it!! Xx


----------



## booth19

Congratulations Reb:) just catching up with posys x


----------



## Spoomie

Today I ran my first half marathon in four years and my best time since 2005. Crossed the line in 1.26.30, 7th lady and 1st WV40. Still over three minutes away from my pb but not so bad for an old lady, and I'm delighted to have found my way back to this place. After my loss in late 2010 I fell apart, gave up running and didn't run for over 18 months. A friend told me in those darker times, "I run because I can"; today I ran because I could and because, I may not have a sibling for my precious little boy but, I DO have much in my life to be thankful for


----------



## Mistyy

*Spoomie* - Well Done!:happydance: I'm in awe, and what an uplifting post. So good to hear you are back to running and going strong.

AFM - i think i ov'd on Sat. Normal timing, all good then.

Anyone else sick of hearing "Quarter Of A Century today since the great storm" ? Good God! I remember it well. The worst of it is - my DH was only 10 and can barely recall it. I was 20 and struggled to get to work that day :blush::blush::winkwink:

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## booth19

Well done Spoomie, great time for an old lady lolx 

AFM - I'm out this month, off on holidays next week to the Canary Islands hopefully for some sun so at least I don't have to worry when I get there and may even enjoy a glass of wine at night :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Spoomie big congrats that is a kick arse time!!!!!
I find running helps me destress

Misty what is the big storm?
Fx'd for you in the tww

I'm finally back in track with my eating exercise and running. I even started taking my multivitamin again it is good even in the non ttc world. I'm debating taking my b100 complex as I felt better on it - I guess a road trip to the pharmacy may be in order
Af came today on time, the only good thing is if I get a bfp I won't be showing for the wedding or due the same time as my future sil

Im most likely out this cycle as doh leaves sat for a wrk trip fir 1 wk just as I enter my window ( wouldn't it be nice if I ov 2-4 days early)
We're hopefully able to book our wedding trip in a week or so ( waiting till the judge sugns his divorce till we book, as there have been too many other delays on that road )

Waves to everyone else


----------



## pdmcd17

Booth we must have posted at the same time or I missed it
Have a great trip relax and enjoy yourself


----------



## Mistyy

*Booth* - sorry you're out this cycle, but oooooh about that holiday! Sunshine .... sigh :thumbup:

*PDMCD* - it's a great feeling to be back on the healthy wagon, i know! (Need to pay a bit of attention to my diet myself) Well done :) You sound stoic about your AF - that's good. That's crappy about next cycle. FIngers crossed maybe you might ov early :hugs:

The Great Storm was a big wind! Here in blighty we don't get allot of _ extreme_ weather. We do get floods and gales and heatwaves and snow - but our problems are often caused more by the fact that this country is never prepared for extremes of weather, rather than the scale of them. But that storm 25 years ago was* really* devastating and i think about 20 people lost their lives :( It knocked out the electricity for a good portion of the country and many many properties and roads were damaged. A massive old tree fell on my parents house in fact. Famously, a few hours before The Storm, the then BBC weather man said "Someone's written in asking if it's true theres a storm coming - don't worry, there* isn't*." :dohh:

xxx


----------



## garfie

Misty - BIG :hugs: thinking of you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everybody.

PDMC - well we were defo cycle buddies. AF for me today too. CD1.

Mistyy - I'm tempted to buy some of those soft cups this month, I know you mentioned you didn't have any probs. Hmmm, will I end up in A&E with a request to remove them? Lol. 

Garfie - If I remember rightly it was your appointment today. How did it go?

My acupuncture has reduced my LP to 11 days from 13. I thought it was meant to make things better! Although she (my acupuncturist) has highlighted a few things and now I'm a little worried. I had a load of blood tests when I lost Archie and got a letter saying everything "essentially normal". But thats means that everything wasn't normal and so now there's questions. I know they suspect that I have sticky blood, which is the most likely cause of what happened. But now with my miscarriage (where I had no tests or explanations) it may indicate that the sticky blood was the cause there too. I do have some symptoms (its called Hughes Syndrome) but no definite diagnosis. I've bugged my GP so much over the last year or so with paranoia and grief so I don't want to ask for another test because it will look like more paranoia and she will lose patience at some point. So I'm requesting my medical notes from the docs now but wondering if I'm putting too much faith in the acupuncturist just because she looks like she actually wants to get to the bottom of things and its the first time I haven't been fobbed off with its just one of those things, and it was probably because of your age etc.


----------



## Mistyy

*Barnie* - Go for it with the cups i say :thumbup: I think it helps to expect them to be a bit tricky and uncomfortable at first, then you wont get panicy or down hearted. Allow yourself lots of time and privacy to get it out. Relax. 

Acupuncture - maybe this is a one off re; your LP? My accu. used to say i had 'reckless blood' :wacko::shrug: I think it took 2 cycles to lengthen my LP. He also used to say that if a woman's body is correctly in balance and she is still ovulating then she can get pregnant what ever her age. Bless him. sigh. I miss his positivity, lol. 

It is good to have someone interested in your progress and sorting you out. Sometimes GPs don't really want to know unless you're 'ill', i know. They're busy people i suppose. I know you've been to your GP alot, but it's what they're there for. Maybe you could go and say you're feeling much more positive now and are moving forward with ttc, and would be grateful if she /he could just go through the results of the past blood tests with you as you don't quite understand the implications? Perhaps you can then maneuver him/her into talking about treatments or further tests. Good luck and keep us posted :hugs:

4DPO here. 2ww :coffee:
xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Thanks Mistyy. You give sound advice. My af is now wonky. 1 day and it's gone. Now I'm usually a regular 5 day gal. So, LP 2 days less, period gone weird. Is this from acupuncture? Can it actually do this? Only been 3 times, but it's the only thing different this month!!!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,

Congrats Spoomie on the marathon...I'm sure there's a great sense of achievement.

Did you get any further with ur Gp, barnibear...with all being essentially normal but not normal? Don't know anything about acupuncture for regulating cycles, just had it done for inflammation and muscular pain. It has quite a pain relieving effect for me after one or two sessions so I guess 3 sessions could be having some effect. What does your acupuncturist say about you shorter lp etc?

Afm, ovulated last weekend although ff is thinking I ovulated before I ever got +Opk.... Just because there is a temp dip. 
Going for ultrasound on Thursday so fingers crossed all ok there.
Referred to endocrologist as repeated test still shows elevated prolactin.l ended up having the appointment on the same day as the day we got called to fertility clinic ( only had to wait 2 months on NHs for appointment wih fertility clinic which is great)...so we'll be pretty sick of docs that day!
Hope I come away with some plan of action.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pip that is wonderfull though fx'd it goes good

We need some bfp

I'm almost done my period and was hoping to get some bd in my fertile window this weekend, but I got a bloody yeast infection 
It's a bummer ( I have a short cycle so I ov anywhere from day 8-10) and df is going to Florida tomorrow, so this cycle is out unless I ov late next week as he's home fri.

So df sister in Phoenix will be here Btwn Xmas and New Years and asked us to have everyone over ( her family will stay with her inlaws) but we will hold the dinner wow we will have aprox 20 people here. It will be the first real family gathering we've had since we officially moved in and the biggest

Now df has an reason to stop his stalling on our finishing up of the renovations
But it means a lot of cooking and cleaning for me ( and ones a vegetarian and one is gluten free should be interesting to figure out the meal - but I have time)

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi girls,

Its been really quiet here....seems to go throught periods of lots of activity and then noting for ages.

PDMCD:hope the yeast infection is clearing up...I know there is noting more fustrating when sometime impacts the bd schedule. Hope ovulation is delayed and your df is back home in time....

Any of you experts charters care to interpret my chart this month ? I got AF yesterday (cd22) but did n't start a new chart so you can see last months as well (the pattern around ovulation is similar).

FF is giving me an 'unsure' ovulation on cd10 which gives me my usual 11 day LP. However I did n't get a positive OPK until cd11 and did n't get a clear thermal shift until cd15. Either I ovulated earlier than usual (usually ovulated on cd13-14) or I had a very short LP. 

I'm not sure whether to override it and wondering do I have issues now with my LP?

thanks for any opinions...
Pippi_elk


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies x

*Pippi* - <cracks knuckles and rolls up sleeves> looking at your chart it looks like CD14 def. had a major hike in temperature. Could it be that you geared up for ov on CD9 or 10, but ov day was in fact 14? This would indeed give you a bit of a short LP. What's your average LP pippi? Do you have access to overlays?

Waves to all :D

I'm DPO11 today :coffee: CM more evident than usual in the last few days. Massive dip yesterday. Due on this Sunday i recon. 

<waits on bench>


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi wish I could help but I'm useless on charts

Waves at misty ( and your not out till the evil w comes) and sits on bench beside you ( wine anyone). I ov on Monday so I'm out no bd this fertile cycle. We have next month. At least I won't symptom spot this month

But on a positive note, I can now book my wedding df is divorced
Also I'm back in track and almost lost everything I gained last week.

I was wondering where everyone was lately
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:
 

> Hi ladies x
> 
> *Pippi* - <cracks knuckles and rolls up sleeves> looking at your chart it looks like CD14 def. had a major hike in temperature. Could it be that you geared up for ov on CD9 or 10, but ov day was in fact 14? This would indeed give you a bit of a short LP. What's your average LP pippi? Do you have access to overlays?
> 
> Waves to all :D
> 
> I'm DPO11 today :coffee: CM more evident than usual in the last few days. Massive dip yesterday. Due on this Sunday i recon.
> 
> <waits on bench>

Thanks Misty, yea I think it's more likely cd13 or cd14 is ovulation day leaving me a 7 or 8 day lp. For the last year I have had an 11 day lp every cycle without fail. 
Don't have access to overlays unless I am feeling bored and enter a few cycles into excel ! Pity ff won't let you export data but of course they have thought of that!
Well maybe the short lp is the effect of my slightly elevated prolactin, off to endocronologist tomorrow evening who probably won't want to look at a single chart. Have my pelvic ultrasound in the morning so all go...

You had a huge dip alright Misty, different to your other cycles but you're not out yet..you're still on the bench while I am lying on the ground. 

Pdmc; Congrats on df getting his divorce, must be nice to know he can soon officially be 'yours'. Are you enjoying your 2ww without symptom spotting, must be refreshing.


----------



## twell

Hi, Just saying hi would love to hear from those who are still holding out hope for getting pg naturally.


----------



## Mistyy

Hiya *Twell* - join us, and tell us about yourself :D We are all here with different levels of hope to be honest :wacko: We chuck a bit of babydust about from time to time, but more often than not it's just knowing you're not alone on that ttc bench :thumbup:

<*PDMCD* and me drag *Pippi* up off the floor onto the bench and passes wine/coffee/tea and a :hugs:>

Congrats PDMCD on your DFs divorce :happydance: The rest of this cycle will fly by and you'll be gearing up for ov again in no time. Enjoy the break hun.

See pippi they say your LP rarely changes, dont they? A change in cycle length will be down to a change in the first half before ov (whatever that bits called, i cant remember!) apparently. Take comfort from the fact that you obviously DID ovulate :hugs:

AFM - yep big dip. Temps back up to where they usually hover around this time. Who knows!? Not holding my breath :haha:

Anyone else totally fed up with the constant damp, soggy, grey, foggy, weather? It looks the same out from dawn till dusk here! Humph. We've organised a trip to 'Dr Fright's Halloween Night' near us for Wednesday. It's basically getting chased round a farm yard by a chain saw wielding maniac with a few zombies thrown in by the looks of things :wacko::haha: We're taking my youngest and her best friend (14) they're young enough to loose their inhibitions and scream their heads off along with me, lol. I shall try to remain composed, but i don't hold out allot of hope <prepares to make idiot of self>

Come on lurkers, how are you all? We know you're there! :waves:

xxx


----------



## maryanne67

:hi: Twell welcome to the thread there a nice bunch of ladies in here and speaking on behalf of us all would like to think that we can all help each other with support an ear to listen a shoulder to cry on :hugs: if necessary someone to chill with or a group to tickle each other into fits of giggles but above all a lovvely bunch of ladies here to cheer each other on but am keeping fxd for you that you get that bfp along with the rest of us fxd and :dust:

Misty fxd for a bfp thhis cycle and the halloween night thing sounds so much fun have never heard of an event like that but would love to go to one hope you have lots of frights and fun at it x

Pippi hope the appointment goes well and gets you some answers to help with ttc good luck x

Pdmcd congrats on Oh s divorce now get planning that wedding n mind to send out all us ladies virtual invites so we can choose our dresses n hats for the big day lol also sounds like xmas week is gonna be fun and hectic in your house and 20 ppl to cater for wow i could never attempt as i always burn/overcook something last xmas it was the spuds in the pressure cooker but good luck and hope you all have a lovely week and good luck for next cycle x

Everyone else good luck for a bfp and :hi: x

Afm Twell im here ttc naturally no pilss potions or prenatals although i did drink some grapefruit juice around ov this time and think it helped as had ewcm for a good few days after ov am on cd 28 but ov 2 days earlier this cycle well on my way out oh is waiting lol good luck everyone x


----------



## pdmcd17

hi and welcome twell 
im ttc naturally i just went back on my muli vit coq10 and b 100 complex

misty sounds like a blast i love that kind of stuff. im across the pond as you brits like to say lol (not sure if brits is a politically correct term so i dont mean to offend). it is gorgoeus hear our indian summer (not sure why we call it that) it is sunny and 22 outside.

hi maryanne and pip

as for the wedding forget the virtual invites come to jamacia we can dress up and meet and have bnb party for all us gals. plus loved to see the hats (we dont do that really here)

im off to the hairdressers to get my hair done. df returns from florida tomorrow and he got us a room at a hotel by the airport (praying the tropical storm/ hurricane doesnt delay him). the only good thing about the trips is you realize how much you miss and need them and vice versa


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi_elk said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Its been really quiet here....seems to go throught periods of lots of activity and then noting for ages.
> 
> PDMCD:hope the yeast infection is clearing up...I know there is noting more fustrating when sometime impacts the bd schedule. Hope ovulation is delayed and your df is back home in time....
> 
> Any of you experts charters care to interpret my chart this month ? I got AF yesterday (cd22) but did n't start a new chart so you can see last months as well (the pattern around ovulation is similar).
> 
> FF is giving me an 'unsure' ovulation on cd10 which gives me my usual 11 day LP. However I did n't get a positive OPK until cd11 and did n't get a clear thermal shift until cd15. Either I ovulated earlier than usual (usually ovulated on cd13-14) or I had a very short LP.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to override it and wondering do I have issues now with my LP?
> 
> thanks for any opinions...
> Pippi_elk



Pippi - I agree with Mistyy and think you're on a cd13 or 14 for ov. 

Mistyy - Your chart is looking great this month. Fingers crossed.

Twell - welcome.

Helloooo to pdmc and Maryanne. 

Early ov for me this month. Think acupuncture is having a negative rather than positive effect so far!!! Can anyone tell me how to add my chart to my signature???


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks barnibear for you opinion, I will ignore ff and hope the short lp is a one off thing. 

I can't remember everything about adding a chart to signature but on ff if you go to 'my chart', at the top left there's is link 'sharing', click on that and select set up (i think), this brings you to page with how your home web page on ff will apear. if you click 'get code' it will show you with diff htmls etc, you need to paste one of them then into signature on baby bump. I found a old thread where people were talking about adding a link to charts it and did a number of tests posts there before I got it right....I had to do prob about 10 before I got it right...such a techno phobe.

Play around with it a bit and you should get there.

How much earlier did you ovulate? 

misty, hope the disco went well, sounded like great fun, you dds keep you young!

trwell; welcome. Have you been trying long? 

Good luck maryanne in you 2 ww, you have very long follicular phase...ovulation on cd28....Yu must be well ready for bd by the time cd28 arrves! I had a whole cycle that only lasted 21 days this month but that's not a good thing either.

Hope hurricane does not delay df arriving pdmc.
Brits is probably ok for a lot of the girls here, although I am from republic of Ireland (but living in Northern Ireland which is part of UK) but not nationalistic at all...despite what the media portrays about this part of Ireland.:growlmad:
I'm sure as a canadian you are used to everyone thinking you are American!

Afm
I had my pelivic ultrasound today, all seems normal but have to wait for official report. Saw endocronologist also about my slighlty elevated prolactin levels. He said the numbers were not physiologically relevant as they only slightly high. I get regular periods and ovulate so no issue. Noting to treat. 
Meant to ask him what he thought about my thyroid hormone numbers but forgot....although he did feel my thyroid but I'm a numbers gal!
While I suppose its good news...in a way was expecting to get treated for slightly elevated levels. At least if there was something wrong that they could treat I feel I would be closer to a bfp.

Roll on friday


----------



## maryanne67

sorry pippi think i typed summit wrong i ov on cd15 tho usually do cd 16/17 so was 2 days earlier this cycle and am now on cd28 was expecting af cd26 with ov 2 days early which was tuesday but even if was 28 day cycle would of been thursday {today} hasnt shown yet tho ,good news on the appointment altho can see why would of give relief if needed treatment for something but back to good old :sex: hope you get bfp hun soon good luck and :dust:

Barnabibear , i believe our bodies know what they are doing and usually if i have a short cycle next 1 is longer or vice versa so for instance last cycle i ov later than usual on cd 19 instead of cd17 but af arrived 2 days later aswell making it a 30 day cycle instead of usual 28 ,then this cycle because (i believe anyway) my body needed to stay within usual time frames and made me ov on cd15 ,so if i hadnt ov last cycle 2 days late af wud of been on time an i wud ov on time but those extra 2 days last cycle pushed ov earlier to cd15 but if u add those 2 days to the cd 15 days wud be 17 hope your following thats seems confusing hope u understand tho ,hope the acupuncture does good things in the end an you get a lovely bfp have read good things about it in fertility good luck and :dust: 

hi every1 else :hi: x


----------



## Mistyy

Just a quickie! Lovely to 'see' everyone :wave:

*Barnie* - re: getting your link to FF on your signature: I'm not good with all things technical, so if i can do it so can you! :haha: 

As* Pippi* was saying you have to copy your personal link from FF 'sharing' and 'get code' (you need the second set, ie a bb code, if i remember rightly) then paste it on to your signature set up here.

It took me a good few go's at it and i felt such a 'nana in case something dafft appeared :D Give it a go and we can have a nose :winkwink:

AFM - spotting today :( But hey - i'm staying on the bench :)


----------



## sowanted

Hi, everyone. Pippi_elk invited me from another forum. Please can I join the party?

A bit about me and my 'situation':

-Am 41, live in the UK

-got pregnant on 14 Feb this year, on first calculated attempt (!)

-thought it was too good to be true and indeed it was: miscarried at 9 wks.

-have always had regular periods (only 1 period since I was 12 was not 27 or 28 days...and that was when I was 14 and a month after I'd started a serious 2/day sports training regime)

-after miscarriage, had 2 months of normal periods (normal = 28 days), couldn't believe it!

-then one very short period (21 days!, wtf?!) and another normal one

-got a ovulation monitor. first month using it showed a luteal phase of 10 days

-and last month: no ovulation ("woohoo!, could I be pg again?". No no, no such luck. Yesterday, on d30: Flo arrived.)

So now just hoping to get ovu back on track (should I go on bc for a month?) and starting to investigate options available through health service, just in case it comes to that. I'll do d21 tests in ~3 wks. After such a hopeful start (esp after a long wait to begin parenthood b/c of choices made for career), it appears hubs and I are now embarking on the long, winding road to parenthood. Sigh.

Hope I can find (and offer) some support here. I'm just now starting to get scared...and the kind that is unlikely to pass after Halloween, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: Hi *sowanted*. You're very welcome here. Have your first :dust: from me, lol.

*pippi* - i'm glad you didnt get anything significantturn up whith your tests. Onwards and upwards hun :D

:witch: arrived on Saturday here sadly. It kind of arrived Friday night tbh, but i recorded Sat on FF. Feeling a bit :( about it. DH was quite down this time too. He doesn't usually comment. The fact i came on at the weekend and it co-insided with a few :wine: probably bought that on :roll:

Oh well - CD3 then ... who's my buddie this cycle? Anyone around this stage at the mo?

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

welcome sowanted, glad you took me up on the invitation.
Its quiet enought here but you get support when you need it.

I have my first appointment with the fertility nurse on Thursday so fingers crossed, hope I come out as positive as you did after yours

Sorry to hear Misty that AF arrived, guess the few glasses of vino or whatever your tipple is did n't help on the emotional side...but sometimes its probably good to let your feelings out
rather than always picking yourself up straight away for the next cycle


I paid for the FF upgrade so now I could do chart overlays to my hearts content. just hope I don't obsess even more. There was a FB promo so I got it for 15 pounds for the year. I have managed to resist Facebook all these years but used my DHs account to access the promo, he now thinks all his 'friends' have seen the like of FF that I did. Eventhough I did hit the option 'private'...but he could see it on his timeline. He did remove it but 24 hours later !
so embarrased if everyone saw that on his account.:blush::blush::blush:
so many people who know me.....don't know whether to laugh or cry :dohh:


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome sowanted

pippi lol poor dh. glad you paid for ff the upgrade

misty sorry the witch got you, and that you both are down. big hugs. 

i wish we were cycle buddies i still have about 1 week to go and since this is a nothing cycle im not symptom spotting. df made it home ok and now the hurricane storm is gonna hit us wow were gonna get 100km winds and buckets of rain (i wont complain too much cause other parts of canada and the usa will get storm surge and snow). 
i live really really far from the ocean and who'd think we'd be affected by hurricanes.

i broke down last night and turned on the furnace last night, i'm not looking forward to another canadian winter (maybe it'll be mild and not snowy like last year)

hi to anyone else out there


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi sowanted, I'll chuck out a welcome to you although I am mostly a lurker nowadays :hi: sorry that you had to go through an mc :cry: but good that you can get pregnant :thumbup: I also had a few :wacko: cycles after mc and one of 18 days that was anovulatory.

Mistyy sorry about AF, somehow it never really gets easier does it :nope::hugs::hugs:

Pippi lol but :blush: for your poor husband. Maybe if no one commented then they weren't able to see it (she says hopefully!) :haha:

Pcmcdcmdc hope you manage to stay safe from the hurricane :rain: :hugs:

:hi: hi to everyone else especially all the lurkers :haha: :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi ladies happy Haloween 

I learned a new term today I thought my lovely UK friends would like
A fascinator, I have this tiny purple witch hat with feathers a half veil on a head band. I dressed as a cute witch for work and everyone was complimenting me on it so I had to google it ( I will admit to being uneducated about hats etc)

I just thought it was a tiny hat but cute no matter what
Did anyone else dress up? What about those with kids. My ds 16 is going out as death lol, and dd 18 is dressing up as Waldo for wrk tonight


----------



## Barnabibear

I've only gone and lost everything I've typed again! This is becoming a habit!!! Will try again tomorrow because I can't type it all again now. Just no stamina. Lol.

Hello Sowanted, welcome.


----------



## racquel1x

Hi. I'm 44 and ttc. I have 5 children age 22, 17, 19, 11 and 4. All conceived naturally but my partner is 10 years younger than me and we only have our little girl age 4. We only made the decision a couple months ago and i do feel I have wasted time, but it wasn't the right time then. He is only 34 and would clearly love another child. I know my fertility will be low and time is of the essence but any suggestiions for supplements and anyone know if the nhs will aid older women ttc. thank you :)


----------



## Barnabibear

I'm back with version 2 of last nights lost messeage. I can't remember what I wrote now but I do know every time I use dh's ipad, things go wacky if I try and put a smiley in. 

Pippi and Mistyy thank you for your help. :thumbup: I wouldn't have been able to do it without you. My chart is now on, just in case I want to query things with everyone. 

Pippi - fingers crossed for your appointment with fertility nurse.

Mistyy - sorry AF got you hunny. 

Thanks Maryanne, I had to read your message a good two times, the second very slowly but I follow. I'm not sure if the acupuncture is helping, random cycles being one of them but I'll stick with it for 3 cycles. I would say though that it makes me more paranoid about things. If I haven't had lunch before I go there.... thats bad for fertility, if I have a sandwich and not hot food....that bad for fertility.... I look pale..do I have enough iron...thats bad for fertility. You can see its very motivating. :winkwink:

pdmc - I remember when I got married and people started talking about fascinators I hadn't a clue what they were on about. Its a good word though isn't it.

Anyone know what happened to Garfie? 

Raquel1 - Welcome. As far as my experience with the NHS... No help whatsoever.

Hello to everyone else. :hi:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies sorry didn't mean to worry you I'm here .........

Just had a bit of a tough time - kids are on half term should be fun right? not when the eldest (who has autism) keeps having meltdowns over the silliest (to you and me) things :wacko: for example a bird pooped on him, we had a short power cut, I ran out of his favourite cereal, he wanted a hug whilst I was in a public loo etc etc

Also lost my uncle recently - life is so unfair he was 52, the sad thing I have one living relative in Scotland now and after she goes I have no connection with Scotland (my dads side).

I can't remember if I told you all that I was going to see a FS as when the doc examined me he said he could feel I was tender:cry:

The three options he gave at first before a referral were:

Another Laproscopy
Medicine to bring on the mena pause
Hysterectomy

Anyway in the meantime I carry on and keep TTC :haha:

Barni - Don't you just hate it when you type out an essay and the pooter eats it:growlmad: hope the accupuncture starts to help you:hugs:

Pippi - When is your appointment - good luck hun:flower:

Rac - Hi and welcome hun - I'm older 41 and have been told I maybe able to get medication but I wouldn't qualify for IVF on the NHS. This cycle I have drank a small glass of grapefruit juice from when the witch left until O (the time I drank this before I got my BFP) sadly........:cry:

PDMC - We all went trick or treating - I collected my Avon brochures at the same time:winkwink: my eldest went as dracula and my youngest went as some ghosty type thing they loved it but boy was it cold and rainy:wacko:

Misty - :hugs: to you hun hope you are okay what cd are you on?:flower:

Sowanted - Hi hun sorry for your loss it stinks right:cry: anyway when I joined this thread I had to ask for a lot of explanations and these ladies are great at explaining things so feel free to ask if you want to know anything and remember you are not alone now:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies - hopefully next week things will settle down kids are back at school:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi all, 

Sorry maryanne about the confusion with your cycle length, I just read your post quickly and misinterpreted. Glad you don't have to wait till cycle 28 to ovulate.

Barnibear; I ofton used hubbies ipad too and after loosing a number of messages I now type it in notepad and then paste it in, at least that way it's saves it the ipad crashes or something or if I happen to leave the window where I am typing.
Glad you got your chart added. Nice looking chart this month...

Garfie, sorry to hear you are having a hard time and sorry to hear about your uncle, 52 is so young. So sad.:hugs:
You did nt get a lot of options from the dr, option 1 sounds like the only one I'd be doing if you are ttc

Welcome racquel, I don't know what the NHs will offer you but I'm sure they will do some preliminary tests and perhaps offer you some fertility drugs if that is the appropriate treatment for you.

Pdmc;Do you not have fascinators in canada?I think the real "fashionassistas" don't like them but I think they're great to dress up am outfit for a wedding etc. and so much easier to transport if you are travelling to a special occassion.

Afm;
We had our appointment with the fertility nurse yesterday. Bit of a waste of time really. She wants all the blood tests my gp did repeated. The reason my gp did them was so i would not have a delay in the fertility clinic having them done. Husband has already got his appointment for semen analysis so she didnt need to sort that out. They'll call us back in2-3 months to see fertility doctor. Just feel that by making me repeat all the bloods they are just stalling us but she just said they like to have them done twice for confirmation.
She Did nt really discuss any treatment, she was nice but a bit patronising really but I guess she does nt know what level of knowledge we have, But still did nt answer what cd you should get tested on if you ovulate say on cd12.
My progesterone on 7 days post ovulation was 25 whereas she would expect 30 or above but 25 confirms I ovulated. My basal temps are always much lower than they should be ( they highest they ever get to is 36.5 celcius) but no one seems to be picking up on that yet. 
I think when they hear you were pregnant before they dismiss anything that might be a little askew with the line "well you got pregnant before".

An old school friend that i don't have a lot of contact with apart from visiting at xmas had healthy twin girls yesterday, my mum had told me she was pregnant but I got a surprise when I found out she had twins. She just turned 42 so there is hope for us yet still.
A work colleague also told me today that she is 3 months pregnant.
So it's just pregnancy and babies everywhere.

Should be ovulating this weekend but hubbie is getting less motivated due to our lack of success but managed to persuade him last night.


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi Pippi, well it sounds like you're going through it a bit at the moment. :hugs: Ever since we lost Archie pregancies seem to be everywhere. At work while I was off mourning, 2 of the ladies I least like (because they are puffed up with self importance and belittle everyone, got pregnant). When I returned to work there were bumps everytime I walked down the corridor, and now its all about how adorable their babies are. They've every right to be happy I just wish they were more tactful when I'm around because they know what I've been through. I got off track a bit 
saying all that, what I wanted to say was I get the "you've been pregnant before" and nothing further too. Why does it take 2 to 3 months to get from an appointment with a nurse to a doctor, is that the way it works in N. Ireland? Is it private? 


Garfie - Glad you're still out there I remembered you had an appointment and then you disappeared. :hugs: to you too. 52 is so young. You weren't given much option if you want to carry on TTC.

All this talk of tests has reminded me that my doc is willing to go through my test results with me, the blood tests that came back essentially normal after Archie's birth, so now I have to get armed with notes from my gatherings on the internet and see what happens... its next weds.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Barnabibear said:


> When I returned to work there were bumps everytime I walked down the corridor, and now its all about how adorable their babies are. They've every right to be happy I just wish they were more tactful when I'm around because they know what I've been through. I got off track a bit
> saying all that, what I wanted to say was I get the "you've been pregnant before" and nothing further too. Why does it take 2 to 3 months to get from an appointment with a nurse to a doctor, is that the way it works in N. Ireland? Is it private?
> 
> 
> Garfie - Glad you're still out there I remembered you had an appointment and then you disappeared. :hugs: to you too. 52 is so young. You weren't given much option if you want to carry on TTC.
> 
> All this talk of tests has reminded me that my doc is willing to go through my test results with me, the blood tests that came back essentially normal after Archie's birth, so now I have to get armed with notes from my gatherings on the internet and see what happens... its next weds.

Glad someone understands barnibear, I think/hope I'd be more tactful if a colleague had lost their baby like you did....but then they don't sound as if they're nice people anyway so best avoid them if you can. Hope there are some other people you work with who are more understanding or who you can have the odd moan to.

I am going on the NHS so hence the wait. When I initially got called I was really pleased but should have know it was too good to be true to be called after only 2 months waiting. So 2 months to see the nurse and then another 2-3 months to see the consultant. I have private health insurance thro work but it won't cover infertility.
Good luck with the dr this week. Hope you have a knowledgable Gp or one who is prepared to refer you.

Hello everyone else....Misty you've been unusually quite. Nise, any news with your adoption?


----------



## Mistyy

Oh i'm lurking* Pippi* :thumbup: 

Just not much to report really. CD10 today. Again. Due to ov next Fri or Sat. Just feeling a bit deflated really. About ttc. May be at the point of accepting defeat :( 

Reading with great interest about all the tests and appointments going on at the mo though ladies. Wishing you all the very best of outcomes of course. Yes, the only time i ever spoke (very briefly) to a doc about ttc he said 'well you were preg X months ago so go home and relax ....' bla bla bla :roll:

Welcome* racquel*. Your situation sounds very similar to mine regards younger DH, trying for a socond family etc. We should have started much earlier, as we only managed a mc together and no glimmers of hope since then. It's easy to say in hindsight though ay?

Waves to Garfie. Sorry to hear you're having a tough time hun. Sorry to hear about your uncle too :hugs:

Love and good vibes and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## pdmcd17

hi everyone
big hugs too everyone. looks like we've all been emotional.

hi raquel welcome and good luck. the ladies are all wonderful and very supportive

barn how do you like your ipad? df got me a mini im waiting for it to be delivered (he got it engraved). i wanted the mini as i dont want to rebuy my apps lol (i do have a lonovo one- which has only a few free apps on it)
good luck next wed

garfie i hope that the school break is over and your back to routine, sorry to hear aobut your uncle. i know how it is to lose your connection when my nonna died i lost my last connection to italy. also sorry you didnt get better options from the fs. 

pip we do have fascinators i honestly didnt know what they were called. im not normally a hat or similar thing kind of girl till recently, so i never paid attention to what things were called
sorry the fs wasnt as productive as you wanted hopefully in a few months you will have way better options

it think for all of us it is hard to see all the bumps and hear about the lo's. i do believe it isnt intentional you just get wrapped up in that world.

hi misty i am still keeping my fxd for you this month. 

afm nothing to report af is due any day and since it was a write off month for us, im looking forward to her coming so i can move forward. it has been nice to not symptom spot i knew the symptoms were pms only.

on another note my future sil whos expecting her second (the one im not too keen on) her husband is about to be laid off again. i really feel sorry for her, this happened 2 xs her last pregnancy. i cant imagine that stress again when you have one in daycare and preparing to save to go off on leave in 6months

who knows maybe im softening to her as i realize my feelings were because i was jealous and wanted what she had, and now the only thing i dont have is the baby (but i dont know what are in the cards and maybe its me coming to terms that it may never happen for us and im thankful for the 2 i have


----------



## Barnabibear

pdmcd17 said:


> barn how do you like your ipad? df got me a mini im waiting for it to be delivered (he got it engraved). i wanted the mini as i dont want to rebuy my apps lol (i do have a lonovo one- which has only a few free apps on it)
> good luck next wed

Just a quick one from me... Only got a few minutes but just wanted to say I would love love love an ipad mini, pdmc. I may just ask for one for my birthday next year, it has been mentioned by dh (he's no good at surprises). How lovely of you're dh to get it engraved. How mini is it? Is it handbag size??


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> Oh i'm lurking* Pippi* :thumbup:
> 
> Just not much to report really. CD10 today. Again. Due to ov next Fri or Sat. Just feeling a bit deflated really. About ttc. May be at the point of accepting defeat :(
> 
> Reading with great interest about all the tests and appointments going on at the mo though ladies. Wishing you all the very best of outcomes of course. Yes, the only time i ever spoke (very briefly) to a doc about ttc he said 'well you were preg X months ago so go home and relax ....' bla bla bla :roll:
> 
> .

Didn't think you ever lurked Misty so that's why I was wondering where u were.
Would you not consider going back to gp? That was a bit dismissive...telling you to relax. well you tried relaxing and its not working ...
I know maybe there can be noting done but surely they could do some investigation.
I don't know what the future holds for me and maybe it's a waste of time going to a fertility clinic if we re not going to get ivf but just want them to check that there's not something that can be easily fixed.
Maybe I'm just lining myself up for even more disappointment in 6 months time...


Good pdmc that you are getting to a better place with your sil. It's not a nice feeling when you harbour ill feelings (maybe that's not the correct way to phrase it but hope you know what I mean). I suppose seeing her having a hard time makes it easier to be sympathetic and realise that her life is nt as perfect as you imagined it was.

Barnibear, I'd love an iPhone, but can't justify spending such money on a gadget. The mini ipad is a better option price wise. I'll just stick with my crappy phone but When you get used to apple products its hard to try the alternatives.


----------



## Celine45

Hi Ladies-
Just realized that posted in the wrong thread! Anyway, happy to see others TTC. I am 45 and hoping to have #1. Just finished IVF cycle and have beta tomorrow. Very nervous!!


----------



## garfie

Good luck Celine :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Celine45

Thx garfie! I need it :)


----------



## Mistyy

*Celine* - Hi and good luck :D Let us know how you get on :thumbup:

*PDMCD* - You know i know how you feel regards the ol' green eyed monster with your SIL. It reared it's ugly head for me too :hugs: With me it seemed to be confined to SILs though mostly. I saw my lovely DH watching his mum and dad being so proud of his brother and his sister having their babies this year (not with each other, obviously, with their spouses!) and all the usual family coo'ing and ahh'ing over the babies. I could see it hurting him and that was so painful :( Because he hasn't and probably wont ever have that lovely experience now. We have both begun to really put it behind us now though. When it's really in our faces at big get togethers, where everyone is_ literally_ all seated round the babies who are playing on the floor like a circus, it does still feel a bit much! Lol.

*Barnie* - it's still early days hun :hugs: I feel for you with all the baby talk at work. That would have floored me too a year ago. Time heals my lovely.

*Pippi* - yeah i lurk! :haha: I waffle on allot, so sometimes i make an effort to shut up if there's not allot actually going on with me :D

About tests - (prepare for more waffle) the thing is, TTC for my DH and i started out with us deciding i should get my coil removed and just see what happened. Neither of us were expecting anything, 1. cos of my age, and 2. he's had groin injuries and testicular pain on and off for years. We were both happy either way. I didn't chart, we didn't time BD, i didn't even keep a note of my cycle. We were excited for the first 2 or 3 months - then sort of forgot about it! I just thought good, no more coil's in and out, we can just drift along like this forever! About a year later we planned a holiday for which we had to take malaria tablets. GP said make sure you're not preg or anything. I took a test (kitten played with it on the bathroom floor!) and it was BFP! :shock: I was 6 weeks preg :shock:

Well anyway - we know the rest - but the point is this whole TTC thing was always meant to be 'come what may - it's not the make or break of us'. So however tempting it is to leg it to a doc for tests for us both, it would feel wrong. And you're right, it would bring heartbreak i suspect, as we cant afford IVF. It would start small, testing my blood etc. Then i'd want him to get a SA, then i can see myself pushing for more and more and getting frantic about time ticking :(

As it is now - i sort of _want_ to give up, y'know? I'm so tired of the hurt of the whole thing. It was meant to be a happy thing <sigh> Am i making sense? Lol.

Anyway, sorry for the ramble ladies. Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## garfie

Misty - Aw hun we all understand where you are coming from BIG :hugs: I also have an attack of the green eyed monster my best friend decides she wants to try for another baby so she tells me whilst I'm having my DNC:cry: next thing you know she is pregnant and is coming up 20 weeks (I should be 31 weeks now):cry:

Also my cousin (hubbys side) is pregnant again and I will be seeing her at Christmas (no one told me about this) it kind of slipped out in conversation as they were wondering how I'd react.

How I'd react I'll bloody tell you I cried myself to sleep - but I am sure I am grown up enough to behave decently at a family gathering and to paste that smile on my face right:winkwink:

So yes hun I understand exactly where you are coming from but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger right:hugs:

AFM - 8DPO ff has messed about with my chart so much this month I began testing on November the 5th :haha: anyway once I start I can't stop (a bit like eating pringles:haha:) so today was BFN no surprise really:dohh:

Love to all you ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

:hi: Ladies, long time no stalk! I've been 'T'up North' working for the last 6 weeks, crazy busy = shit stalking! 

Unfortunately things didn't work out quite how I'd hoped while I was up there and though I was in the same city as LG, I was unable to have any contact with her which was extremely frustrating. The 2nd to last court hearing was almost 4 weeks ago and unfortunately the birth parents didn't bother to turn up and their solicitors had had no contact with them so everything just remained in limbo - this section 20 takes some over-turning I can tell you. The SW put forward her decision and has asked for an interim residents order to be made in favour of me and OH - the earliest available hearing to decide this is the 30th Nov (this should be the final hearing) so we continue to wait. On a brighter note, I've had a lot of correspondence with her current foster family who have been fabulous and very supportive, sending me loads of pictures and emails - obviously not from LG herself - unfortunately she's not allowed to, but I've continued to send her weekly cards so she knows how we feel and that she is very wanted. Hopefully this will all pay off at the next hearing. 

Latest news came from Sil last night, she rang to tell me that apparently the birth father was put back in prison yesterday for stealing a 50" plasma tv and £200 worth of meat!!! what a bozo. 

Hi and welcome to the new ladies, Racquel, Pippi & Sowanted, nice to see some new faces in here.

Pippi - sorry about the weird 21 day cycle, however I can trump you on that one. Shortly after I started the job up North, I also started AF - I was just 16 days into the cycle - very weird, but I was pretty run down with a re-ocurring cold, tonsillitis and a dose of conjunctivitis - what a mess! Anyway, I'm much better now and enjoying a week off. The weirdness continues though, as it would appear my current cycle is now standing at 30 days, unheard of for me I'm usually a 26 day'er! I've had a few on/off niggle cramps since last Friday but nothing has materialised yet, but I am on constant knicker watch :haha: 

OH and I are off to Sweden today to visit friends, back on Sunday and then back to work on Mon - this time in London, so nice to be home. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi feline and good luck. I hope you do come back and let us know or else I will have to stalk you :haha: sending lots of :dust: your way. Did you use own eggs if you don't mind me asking :flower:

Mistyy, yes I can understand not wanting to do the tests and letting whatever be :hugs::hugs:

Garfie :hugs: it never really goes away does it the green eyed one :cry:

Nise damn that things did not work out while you were up north but fingers crossed things work out st the next hearing particularly as the birth father seems to be an idiot :growlmad:

Hi pippi, pcmcd, greens, beetle, Barn, maryanne and anyone else I have missed or may be lurking :hugs::hugs:

Oh and I forgot to say I'm hoping to go over to Madrid next cycle to get the tests done for the donor embryo cycle :happydance:


----------



## 2blue lines

Hi gals!! I found you!!! Well I figure I better hang around girls my own age. Hope to help & share my journey in hopes of learning something new & just being supportive

I'm currently on my 4th round of IUI & hoping for the best

Trying to reduce wine intake & increase vitamin intake

It's been a long painful journey & I hope each & everyone of us gets our much deserved BFPs!!!


----------



## booth19

Hi everyone, just back from sunny Lanzarote so not yet had time to catch up with all the posts, plenty wine, food and no testing so was a very relaxing holiday. Had a quick flick and no BFPs, maybe we will all get a nice Xmas present :dust::dust::dust:. 

Welcome to all the newbies , I am sure you will find this forum fun and supportive as I have done.

Well off to catch up with the posts to see what you lot have been up to :)


----------



## Pippi_elk

Just a quickie before I head to bed...

Welcome 2blue lines and celine45, good luck with your iui and ivf and be sure to come back and let us know how's it's progressing.

Good luck butterfly with the donor cycle in Spain...exciting!!


Hope you enjoying Sweden Nise, oh and myself met in Sweden and Lived there for 8 years. Bit dark there now but hope you got to check out some xmas markets or drink some mulled wine. 
Your 16 day cycle is really wired, wonder what day you ovulated? Thankfully this cycle seems more normal but I'm only on 5 or 6 dpo yet. I know years ago while in college when I spent the summer working really hard waitressing in the Isle of Man my periods totally stopped....so stress definatley affects our bodies.
Hang on there for lg, although Terrible how the parents are being so uncaring. 

Know exactly what you mean Misty about not going for tests. I can see myself been slowly sucked into things and like yourself I won't be able to step back once we start down this road. 

I have been reading a bit on web.... i always use Preseed internally when we bd, but an expert saying its better not to use it if you have good cm, just use it when you would not be able to bd due to being too dry. He was saying its ok as external lubricant but probably better not to ejaculate into a lot of Preseed....that the cm is a better environment and you don't want to dilute it. W got our bfp using Preseed but maybe I have been putting too much faith in it. Just a warning to anyone else using it all the time

I'm off for my cd21 progesterone test in the morning and hubbie has Sperm analysis on wed.

Hello everyone else..Garfi, pdmcd, barn and everyone else.
Welcome back to winter booth.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

A quick question while I wait for the doc to call - I might not need the FS after all:winkwink:

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj486/Garfie1/th_IMG_0223-1.jpg

This was my test last night on a Tesco own brand at 11DPO but the FRER this morning was a lot more faint - what are your opinions I want to believe a line is a line but........ aaaaarrrrrgggggh here I go again.

We only managed once this cycle 4 days before O - was taking gfj and baby aspirin this cycle no CBFM just OPKs (a fat lot of good they did:haha:)

Love to you all :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

omg, i am sure I can see a line but can't expand the pic - can you set it larger? fingers crossed xx :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn garfie I can't get the pic any bigger either :growlmad::growlmad::haha:

Please post another :flower::coffee:


----------



## twell

Hi all! thanks for the welcome! We have been trying over 5 years, got all tests done, everything was normal- period always regular and ovulation too 

two months ago was prescribed low dosage estrogen patch because pms was uncontrollable. ever since going on estrogen patch, PMS is gone but i have not had a period. trying to understand if I can ttc while on estrogen patch


----------



## LLbean

Garfie FXd!!!!!


----------



## garfie

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj486/Garfie1/IMG_0223-2.jpg

Is this one any better? 

:hugs:

X


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies can I join this group?
I'll be 41 in 7 days. YIKES.. 
I feel so alone at times .


----------



## Butterfly67

garfie I'm not sure that is much better lol as it is kind of in shadow but I have everything crossed for you if that helps :happydance::happydance:

welcome twell, I'm not sure about ttc with oestrogen patch - maybe that would mean that you don't have the progesterone in your body that would sustain pregnancy? I'm just guessing here, I think you would have to ask your doc :flower:

welcome too to biggerfamily, for sure you are not alone here :hugs:


----------



## booth19

Garfie, I can see it bigger now and defo a line , everything crossed for you this time x positive thinking :)


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome bigger family, 
Twell. I Don't know anything about estrogen but a quick look On web says that it may suppress Lh and Fsh, so maybe would hinder ovulation?
Are you charting or using Opk?
Probably one for your dr though

I definitely see a line Garfie, you are late are n't you? If you go by your last cycle you'd be due af today so definatley a chance to see faint line.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## tootsie331

Hi all
Im 42 and DH is 42 also. I have 3 grown last from a previous marriage and trying desperately to give DH the child he so longs for.
We've been TTC since 2009, I've had a MC in March 11 and an Ectopic in November 11, nothing since. Have finally been given Clomid for 3 months and am on 9 DPO on Clomid cycle 1.

Am looking forward to spending time with other people who understand how I feel x


----------



## Nise

Ooo tres excited Garfie, I see the line even in the little pic. Got everything crossed for you that this is your turn. :happydance::thumbup:

Okay, I'm crap - I've forgotten all the new names but :hi: to you all and welcome to the madness. Looks like you joined at an exciting time. :hugs:


----------



## Celine45

Hi everyone! 

Garfie- very exciting, please keep us posted!

Butterfly- I am using OE for now, but had beta last thursday and it was BFN. 

Misty- I do understand what you said about the doctors and all of the testing,etc and trying to also keep that in mind as I decided on next steps.


----------



## Miss_C

Garfie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sending you every sticky vibe I can find and will search for more!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi everyone still stalk you all as you can see hugs and love and baby dust to you all


----------



## LLbean

Hi miss C!!!!


----------



## maryanne67

Garfie fxd hun but def see a line in both pics x

:hi: to all the new ladies and good luck lets get some bfps in here x

hope to get on later in the day as i cant sleep but gonna try n catch some zzzzs x


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies what is the rules for this thread. Are we allowed to posted photos of ovulation testing or not?

I'm 40 years old an got 2 wonderful DD one is 14yrs old other is 20months old. We're hopeing to get our number 3 this month or next month. We had to miss month of TTC an a few months of treatments due to got ready for having suregies. Now we got the green light to start ttc again and it would be a wonderful gift if got a BFP this month as in 6 days I'll be 41. Gosh that would be wonderful. I'm waiting to start opk testing tomorrow an hope everything works out this cycle. As my clock is ticking a way. Our doctor is only going to do a few more treatments an that is it. :nope: If not pregnant after a few more treatments we may have to find a new doctor which I do not want to. 

Going to send everyone sticky vibes an keep a PMA to everyone.


----------



## maryanne67

Hi biggerfamily its absolutely fine to post opk stick pics and would likely give us ladies great pleasure in joining your poas analising its just the bfp announcements that are meant to be kept off these threads good luck hun x


----------



## Mistyy

Just ever so quick

Hi newbies, welcome :D

Garfie! OMG! Everything crossed as hard as i can !!!!!!!! Dont leave us hanging :D

xxx


----------



## Miss_C

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies what is the rules for this thread. Are we allowed to posted photos of ovulation testing or not?

when I was active in here there were no rules - we made this our own place and even bfp's were most welcome.  Cannot for any reason see why not!


----------



## Pippi_elk

where is Garfie ?....your chart is still looking good today...temp still rising at least.


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies 

I am here sorry was waiting for my HCG test result (sorry if I upset any of you by my announcement yesterday):hugs:

Well doc has phoned and level is 9 (so low) but I was 12DPO she wants to repeat in a week - I think I will be going insane before then:wacko:

So thanks for your wishes ladies, please keep your fingers crossed that is a case of third time lucky:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Think congrats are in order Garfie, hope I'm not been too premature...


----------



## pdmcd17

Wow busy thread here&#8217;s my catch up form hte past few days

Barn the ipad mini is 7.9&#8221;. I cant wait its to come today or tomorrow

Pip thanks. That was very true. I love my iphone if you get an older model a 4 or 4s it is very inexpensive

Misty thanks im glad im not alone. I was wondering if I was really a mean person because of it. I hear where you coming from, in the beginning I want all the test, but now I feel if it is meant to be it will happen. I do still hate when af comes but I do know my my journey is nearing an end

Garfie I hear you about being a grown up, there are times it is hard - I will keep my fxd for you, your not out yet

Nise it is sad you didn&#8217;t get to see lg. promising looser dad is back in jail, fxd it helps your case

Butterfly wow nipping over to Madrid, hoping it all works out for you

Wow ladies Madrid and Sweden seem so far away. I know it is close for you. I forget how small the UK is. I believe Ontario the province I live in is aprox 3-4 times the size of the uk.

Welcome to blue, celine, bigger, tootsie

Garfie I see the line fxd!!!! Forget my earlier comment. fxd cross for third time being the charm.

Hi mrs c (love your display pic), llbean and Maryanne

Afm I am due to ov any day and we have bd the past 2 days and will the next 2 or 3. Our wedding plans again have changed and are finalized, Im getting married Dec 29- in 6 weeks!!!!!. We&#8217;re again getting married here at the chapel I originally booked ( I thought I cancelled till I got the email to confirm our jan date). Jamacia the cost was almost 8000 for 4 of us, not including the wedding cost. 

I freaked when we were getting ready to book we have X amount to spend on the wedding and the rest of the renos and furniture, I don&#8217;t want to go into debt for this. I have been working hard to have all my debt gone in the next 6 months. So were going to just have family and get married at the chapel and we have a small room at a nice restaurant booked. We will go away in the spring when the cost drop dramatically

now i get to plan my decoration give aways etc. at least i have my dress shoes etc and my dtr. now to get his and my sons. 

any winter xmas brides out there i need center piece ideas


----------



## booth19

I have everything crossed for you Garfie and it didn't upset me. Was glad to see a BFP at last on here :)

Wedding sounds great pdmcd, maybe by the time you are thinking of Jamaica you won't be able to go :)


----------



## Nise

Biggerfamily - Welcome, Miss C is right, we don't do rules we just do support and warmth. 

Garfie - Are you kidding??? Your bfp was a sight for sore eyes. Keeping everything tightly crossed for you. And sending the bouncing tits just because I can! :holly: :haha: (pretty childish for a mature lady - but I'm excited).

PDMCD - Yay only 6 weeks. I think your new wedding plans sound lovely and I'm sure you'll have a fabulous day. As for the centre piece, well, I'm not really up on wedding stuff but I guess I'll have to get into the swing of it. A good male friend of mine has asked me to be his Best Man!!! :rofl: I'll have to find something to wear with a pocket in it or I'll be scrabbling around in the bottom of my handbag for the rings! 

AFM - CD1 finally - I don't think I've ever had such a long cycle 35 days!!! that from a usual 26 day'er.


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - i'm doing the bouncy boobs too! :holly: So exciting :D

*Nise* - This will all be over soon and it's so worth it. You're doing very well. LG will have you for her own soon :D

*Pippi, Miss C, Maryanne, Barnie, Booth*, *newbies and lurkers *:wave: 

*PDMCD* - Your wedding day will be just wonderful because you're marrying the man you love :happydance: 
We went the long route too! First it was going to be an exotic beach wedding with just the pair of us and 3 kids (pricey). Then a pagan wedding in the woods with loads of guests (cheap). Ended up with wedding plus wedding night in country house with 30 closest family and friends, (family and friends *not* at the wedding night obviously :haha:) flying to Italy the next morning (medium cost , but still less than 4K including the honeymoon).
6 weeks will fly by! But you're dead right, it's not worth going into debt for. 

*AFM* - FF has grudgingly given my crosshairs this morning. Seems i ov'd on CD14 instead of 15 this month. 

xxx


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies I'm still waiting on a positive on opk test. I took a test yesterday an it was very light so I'm hoping today be better. I've been having lots of cramping off an on so far. I've always had a positive surge never not had one. I called doctors office yesterday an they went ahead an setup appointment for Friday to see what is going on if no positive surge before then. The nurse said keep testing an if get a positive before then call an they change my appointment date. Gosh I hope things didn't change due to my surgeries. My DH is so hopeing I get pg this month but it's not looking good for now. 


I'm feeling really scared an worried but trying to relax. 

Too all of you I'm thinking of you an praying you all get a BFP soon.


----------



## 2blue lines

Update: waiting for IUI #4
Did an Ovidrel shot yesterday at 11am
Got a positive on the OPK
Gonna do B2Back IUI Weds/Thursday

I think all the vitamins might be helping out. My skin looks great! Hey at least that's something positive to come of all this :) 

Good luck to the 40s Gals! May it be our month!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Good luck 2bluelines....I just picked up my meds GonalF/Ovidrel today and waiting for AF to start...


----------



## 2blue lines

Thanks Maddy!! I found the ovidrel really easy to do so don't worry if you haven't given yourself a shot its not hard.


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks :) I guess I'll get lots of practice injecting the GonalF beforehand. Doesn't look too hard - I have a 10year old diabetic relative. If she can inject herself daily, so can I!


----------



## sinead13

hi i have just joined i am 45 and will be 46 in jan i already have children and am ttc again had a miss last year at 7 wks i have been on vitex,b6,folic,baby asprin ,npc,epo this cycle i stopped epo after ovulation. i seem to ovulate each month through temping and opk and cm but not getting preggo is there anyone the same age as me i had my last baby in 2010 i was 42 and 10 months when i conceived and 43 and 7 months when he was born.


----------



## garfie

Hey Ladies

I loved all the boobies:haha: they cheered me up ....... can you think of something even better for today?:hugs:

Seems like I'm not to be third time lucky - I started bleeding this morning and as you can see my temp has plummeted:cry:

I have had another HCG test but am not holding out much hope - still bleeding even now and it started at 7.30am this morning:wacko:

The doc is referring me now as I come under "recurrent miscarriages" woohoo lucky me eh - unless of course by the tiniest glimmer I am still pregnant then he can rip that referral into a million pieces:haha:

In a very sad and lonely place right now - someone drag me out!:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## maryanne67

ah garfie so sorry hunny its just shit dunno bout cheering u up but we can console eac h other if you like , i got a + test at 5 weeks but started bleeding last night at nearly 7 weeks have an appiontment 2moro at noon at epau have mild cramping n red blood ,knew it could happen but on the plus side we were pg and so can get pg again fxd for us ,hope you get answers that will help your next bean stick , only hope i can offer is just think of the fun :sex: you an oh can have running up to xmas , big :hugs: for you x

maddy good luck and :hi: x

sinead hi hun i am 44 and 45 next month i got pg last at age 43 and am currently either pg or mc scan 2moro to find out ,have heard of a few ladies pg at 44,45 and even 1 at 47 naturally so dont give up and good luck x

every one else hi and hope everyones well x


----------



## pdmcd17

Maryanne and garfie im so deeply sorry
im praying you both have a positive outcome
we're all here for you


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Maryanne and Garfie ... :hug: :( :( :( :( :(

I am so very sorry to hear this. While there is a glimmer of hope i keep thinking positive thoughts for both of you.

Much love and good luck to the newbies too. I have no idea what ovidrel is but i hope it works :thumbup::D


----------



## booth19

Maryanne and Garfie, fingers crossed for you and you never know strange things do happen :hugs: you may both still be pg as some women bleed regularly throughout:hugs:

two blue lines and maddy - good luck :thumbup:

Welcome Sinead, you will find plenty of support on here whatever your journey :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Maryanne - Aw hun BIG:hugs: to you to - hope you get a beautiful surprise at your scan tomorrow.:happydance:

AFM - Trying to remain positive but it's not happening - bleeding is getting heavier:cry:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Garfie, such a roller coaster week for you.

Hope you get some good news tomorrow Maryanne, I did n't see you post the you got a bfp, but maybe you did n't want to announce it yet. 

We are all here for you both.

Welcome too Sinead....so many new people joined in the last few weeks, great to see so many of us on here.


----------



## Nise

Oh Garfie, I'm so sorry my love. I wish you much strength to get through this sad time and hope your LO will make another attempt to come back soon. :hugs:

Maryanne, I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed as ever. [-o&lt; :hugs:

AFM - well got the sad news that the final hearing for our Special Guardianship has once again been put back. It should have been on the 30th Nov but is now not until the 14th & 16th January. So any hopes we had of being able to have contact with LG over the Christmas period have been dashed:growlmad: The reason is because the court has requested that the psychologist that assessed the birth parents attend the hearing - this is bad news for them as that report is very negative especially for the father - so they are contesting this request. Although the father is back in prison, he managed to stay out for nearly 5 months this time!!! So back to waiting, hopefully our patience will be rewarded. :hugs:


----------



## TTCafter40

Hello ladies! My name is Yvette. I'm 41 & DH is 35. My DS will be 20 next month! DH & I have been ttc for almost a year now. I had laparoscopy this past Jan & got diagnosed with mild endo....w/c I was surprised. But doc said that my tubes are good & clear. She suspects that I may not ovulate regularly so she put me on Clomid.....50mg, days 3-7. I just finished my 1st round & just got my progesterone test result today. It came out to be in the normal range at 21.9, w/c is good! There's still hope. I'm PRAYING that AF will not show her ugly mug this weekend as scheduled! I'm looking forward to interact with you guys thru this thread as we journey to achieve our ultimate goal.......our BFPs!!! Baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

The signature says it all:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw garfie I'm so sorry :hug:

And maryanne I didn't realise you got a bfp :nope: I really hope it isn't bad news for you too :hug:

Nise that is so flipping annoying :saywhat: :cry::hugs:

Sinead I am 45 I got pg in Jan at 44 but mc'd :nope:

:hi: hi to all other newbies :hugs:


----------



## 2blue lines

TTCafter40 said:


> Hello ladies! My name is Yvette. I'm 41 & DH is 35. My DS will be 20 next month! DH & I have been ttc for almost a year now. I had laparoscopy this past Jan & got diagnosed with mild endo....w/c I was surprised. But doc said that my tubes are good & clear. She suspects that I may not ovulate regularly so she put me on Clomid.....50mg, days 3-7. I just finished my 1st round & just got my progesterone test result today. It came out to be in the normal range at 21.9, w/c is good! There's still hope. I'm PRAYING that AF will not show her ugly mug this weekend as scheduled! I'm looking forward to interact with you guys thru this thread as we journey to achieve our ultimate goal.......our BFPs!!! Baby dust to all of us!!!

Welcome TTCafter! Fingers crossed ! Your progesterone levels are really good! 

I'm waiting to do my 4th IUI so hope to get my bfp this round!!!!


----------



## TTCafter40

Hi Butterfly! 

Hi 2blue lines! Thanks for the welcome & the well wish. I need all I can get. Best of luck to your next IUI! Hoping that you get your BFP on this round! Keep us posted!


----------



## Barnabibear

I just popped in after being away for a week, my goodness, so many newbies..... Hello!

Garfie, so sorry Hun.

Maryanne, fingers crossed for you sweetie.

This is only a quick post, just because after all that's happened over the last week, I couldn't just stalk. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Reb S

Hello ladies!
Just popped in to gently stalk you and had to write and offer my support to Garfie and Maryanne. So sorry Garfie - Maryanne, I hope there is still hope xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Garfie, so sorry to read your update :hugs: I hope the recurrent MC referral is useful.

Maryanne FX :hugs2: 

Nise, :dohh: rats rats rats. As a mum of 2 adopted kids I totally get where you are coming from. Sigh. 

AFM, AF came today so will start IUI meds tomorrow.


----------



## Mistyy

*Reb*! :wave: Hi hun. How are you? :D

*Nise* - oh for crying out loud! I really thought it was all going to happen for you on the 30th :roll: it's my Bday and i had a good feeling about it for you. :growlmad: Still, it sounds as if it will be the icing on the cake to have the psychologist there at the hearing. If it's going to tip the balance firmly your way once and for all then it's worth it ay? :hugs: xxx

Gosh it's so lovely to have so many new faces here! The only problem is we've been rattling around with just 4 or 5 of us (it feels like :D) for so long i've got really lazy about personals cos it was so easy to give everyone a mention every time! :blush:

<must work my way through last couple of pages and get to know newbies propery>

*AFM* - DPO 7. Sharp cramps yesterday. Temps rising but still roughly where they usually are at this time. Had EWM yesterday, which is unusual, its not on my chart tho cos FF got rid of my ov cross hairs when i put it on. I refuse to let it take them off! 

Still thinking of you both *Garfie* and *Maryanne* :hug: waiting for news.

Love to newbies, love to oldies ( <3 ) and :dust: all round xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie hon im so so sorry for you both big hugs

Nise im also sorry that really bites. 

hi to everyone else it is nice to see it busy on here again

afm im either 1-2 dpo. wedding planning almost all done only small details now! i did try my dress on the other night and played with the tartan sash to realize i dont like it so im going to attach the 3 sashs to make a shall.


----------



## Mistyy

Just dropping in looking for news.

*PDMCD* - it's exciting and nerve wracking trying on the dress isn't it? Give us a description, i bet it's lovely :) After umming and ahhing I decided to take the belt off mine AND one of the layers of the under skirt as it was bunching round my hips a bit. DDs were :shock: and i was [-o&lt; as i sat there taking my scissors to it :haha: But it did look much better.

Well DPO8 and my temps have shot up. Very tender boobs too. I'm settling myself on the bench girls - come sit with me xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh mistyy I'll keep you company on the bench. Why isn't your chart in your siggie? :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Miss_C

oh Garfie honey I am so so sorry hugs honey - hang in there - been there done that too many times. Keep the faith


----------



## Mistyy

Hi *Butterfly* :friends: I don't know! It was this morning, lol. I'll have a look. xx


----------



## Mistyy

Yep, it's still there :) So exciting about your IVF ! Do keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy said:


> Hi *Butterfly* :friends: I don't know! It was this morning, lol. I'll have a look. xx

Oops sorry just being blind :dohh: looking good :happydance:


----------



## biggerfamily

Do any of you all test out a hcg trigger shot?

I had one yesterday an I guess I count today as day 1 as like 1dpiui 

Think that is correct.


----------



## Butterfly67

biggerfamily said:


> Do any of you all test out a hcg trigger shot?
> 
> I had one yesterday an I guess I count today as day 1 as like 1dpiui
> 
> Think that is correct.

BF haha:) I haven't had one but yes I would. I would probably test with cheapies from about 5dpiui if it were me :thumbup: :hugs: good luck :flower:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi! I'm jumping in if you don't mind. I'm 41 and don't know exactly what I'm doing. I got married in 2008, came off of BC late in 2009 and got pregnant almost right away. I miscarried though but about 4 months later I got pregnant again. That ended up being a chemical and a few months later I was referred to a fertility doc and started the IVF process in Oct 2010. I was really lucky and got pregnant with twins on the first try. My pregnancy was rough and I delivered Aidan and Ian early at 28 weeks. We were blessed and both are totally fine. I barely made any breastmilk so I stopped pumping in Sept 2011 and in March 2012 I got pregnant again but miscarried. I do the miscarrying thing well. So fast forward to now and I guess we are -or rather I am - NTNP. There's so many reasons for me not to try for another (I always seem to miscarry and who wants to go through that, I'm at risk for another preemie and that was such a traumatizing experience, my twins are a lot of work and are such happy babies so is it a good idea?) But for some reason I can't seem to convince myself not to try. I had an appt with my fs in April and my AMH was fine but probably getting worse as I type. For now I decided to start using my cbfm to at least give myself peace of mind that I'm still ovulating and then this way I can at least know when to dtd. I've been guessing up until now. My husband does not want a third meaning he'd be happy with one but is scared that we'll go through the same thing as we did with the twins (having them so early and being in the hospital for almost 2 months) and so does not want to do ivf again. He knows that I'm not on bc but also knows that I have issues getting and keeping pregnant. Well anyway that's my story.


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome max you will find these ladies really supportive

misty my dress is off white and A shaped it is sheer with an under dress and slip built in it has swishing around the breasts emphasizing them (df will love it lol) and a band under. the dress well sheer has a seem open in the middle of the front of it open to the band. it swishes around alot. there are two straps the one had 3 flowers on it but i took it off with the tartan wrap its too much

my dress is simple and very light summery so dec in Canada will be interesting. i do have a fauz fur cape for our outside pics as were doing a hockey pic ie we will face each other with skates on and sticks and a puck like a face off (if any of you are familar with hockey as i know it isnt popular in the UK)

i took my rings in today to get them sized as they were tight and i was worried how he would ever get it on me on the big day lol. now i feel naked. 

waves to everyone else


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome max, you can bounce your thoughts here and we'll all listen. 

Welcome ttcafter40, I've had blood tests and a pelvic scan...did nt have a hsg yet so you're further on than me. Hope af stayed away.

Sorry to hear Nise about more delays with Lg. at least with the psychologists report the case for you should be stronger....every cloud/silver lining perhaps?

Your dress sounds lovely pdmc, we'll have to see some photos after the big day...
You were very brave misty to take the scissors to your dress!!

Afm on cd3. Got my appointment with consultant at Nhs fertility clinic for 3 weeks time. It was just addressed to me and made no mention of partner coming along.
What did any of you girls do on your first appointment with NHs? Did you bring oh along? They should have his sperm results by the time of the consultation so I imagine he should be there....


----------



## maryanne67

hi ladies :hi: thanks for all your well wishes, just an update from me ,went hospital for scan friday couldnt see anything ,did hcg blood test gotresults 2 hours later, very suprised nhs can do that quick, buut level was 149 and said was def a pregnancy, retested sunday and level was 55 so def a mc, have gotta test it out next weekend ,am ok and waiting on ov to try again , am not using cbfm this cycle as duno where in cycle will be an if af will turn up early or what an the sticks arent cheap so gonna go with ov sticks an see what going on x

misty fxd hun this could be it x

pippi hope the appointment goes well fxd x

pdmcd no what you mean about missing rings i only have my wedding band on an feel strange without my eternity and engagement rings but hate not wearing all of them but mine getting tight too time to shift some pounds for me i think x

maxxi hi and good luck hun on ttc if thats the way you going x

everyone else hope your all ok and good luck wherever you are in your cycles x


----------



## Butterfly67

Big :hug: Maryanne, so sorry to hear your news but :thumbup: on being able to conceive (hope that doesn't offend) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTCafter40

Hello again, ladies. I had to take a post break & get myself together coz AF did show up last Fri. :cry: But I'm back & hopeful again. The good news is that I DID ovulate last cycle w/ a progesterone level at 21.9. I started my 2nd round of Clomid on Sunday. My doc scheduled to do an u/s on the 27th to check my follies. According to the Clomid ov cal, I'm suppose to ov between 11/27 - 12/02. :winkwink: I'm short of time right now since I'm at work. So a big smile & waves to everyone!!! You guys are sincerely in my prayers. Baby dust to all of us! :baby:


----------



## Spoomie

I'm sorry for the recent losses Garfie and Maryanne, I really hope my upcoming post is not insensitive. I felt I could come here to share this because I know that you will understand my pain and will endure my reflections. Two years ago today I was in the process of miscarrying my 12 week old baby, a process that would end tomorrow evening with my DH and I holding our tiny lost baby in the palms of our hands. I will relive every hour as I struggle through tomorrow. That day was the beginning of the longest, darkest tunnel of despair I have ever known. This forum, and more particularly this thread, became my friendship circle as I slowly withdrew from real life and it helped me through many difficult months. For much of that time I wondered how people could contemplate giving up the dream, I was certain I would never give up until I had the sibling for my beautiful little boy. I tried it ALL, and trust me, that means all; no stone/therapy/supplement/gadget remained unturned or unexplored but eventually (when I was spending about £70 a fortnight on supplements alone, I think!) I had to admit that defeat and not victory was mine. The dream was blocking out the rest of my life. I don't believe I have been even 'a little bit pregnant' since that loss, despite all my efforts and for at least a year, the arrival of AF would devastate me all over again. I'm not saying this to depress you or to make you pity me, but to share that I have emerged from my tunnel; without doubt this final loss has changed me as a person (I now describe myself as having lost more babies than most people have children when anyone asks why I 'only' have one child - gggrrrr) but I have learned to appreciate that what I have is enough - it may not be what I would have wished for, but I have learned that it can still be enough. For those of you still optimistic enough to dream, I applaud you and truly hope you realise your dreams, but equally, I have read that several of you are nearing the end of the journey and wanted to share that real life is still out there waiting for you when you feel ready to step off the treadmill of ttc. That is a hard transition to make; how does one stop recognising ovulation signs, temping etc when it has become such a part of everyday life?! But it can be done :hugs: :hugs: and courage to my old friends and to the new ladies here


----------



## Mistyy

*Spoomie* - massive massive hugs for today (and everyday) and i hope it passes gently for you. I shall be thinking of you. Everything you have said makes absolute sense to me. Getting to a place where it's ok for us to be trying but ok if it doesn't work has been my holy grail for the last 18 months following my cm.
I'm not sure i'm there to be honest. But it's better than it was. I'm so so glad to hear you are finding a peaceful place in your head to put TTC. It's what it comes down to isn't it. I'm not the same person i was 2 years ago. A dark miserable tunnel is exactly how i would describe it too. We must look to what we have and not pine our lives away, i agree. So hard though. Much much love to you spoomie. 

xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Mistyy said:


> *Spoomie* - massive massive hugs for today (and everyday) and i hope it passes gently for you. I shall be thinking of you. Everything you have said makes absolute sense to me. Getting to a place where it's ok for us to be trying but ok if it doesn't work has been my holy grail for the last 18 months following my cm.
> I'm not sure i'm there to be honest. But it's better than it was. I'm so so glad to hear you are finding a peaceful place in your head to put TTC. It's what it comes down to isn't it. I'm not the same person i was 2 years ago. A dark miserable tunnel is exactly how i would describe it too. We must look to what we have and not pine our lives away, i agree. So hard though. Much much love to you spoomie.
> 
> xxx

Bless you Misty, you were one of the people I had in mind. I know it is hard and I know we are preaching to the converted, but at least we are acknowledging where we are heading. Today has actually been easier than I anticipated, and a world away from the mess I was on the first anniversary last year. Despite the fact that part of me has wanted to hang on to the sadness as a way of keeping my lost baby with me (weirdo, I know) there is too much to do to waste my life - and colour my son's life - by keeping it forever. I know I'll never be the person I was before but I can get on with being the new me. thanks for caring :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Big :hug: Spoomie. I hope today is as Ok as it can be. I get you about trying to hold on to a bit of the sadness so that it is not forgotten, not weird at all, but it sounds like you can just hold that sadness lightly in your hand now rather than it being a heavy burden for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Bigs hugs Spoonie and hope you get thought tomorrow ok. I guess abandoning the idea of having a sibling for you son is a slow process and something that takes time to sink in, hope in time that you can look back and have no regrets, that you tried and perhaps it wasn't meant to be. 
It'd be worse never to have tried and have regrets.

Sorry to hear about your mc, maryanne. After my mc i ovulated only a day or two later than I normally ovulate, my temps were a bit over the place and Opks were still giving me false positives but I could see the temp shift in hindsight and af arrived after my usual 11 day lp.
It's probably the last thing on your mind but if u do want to get back ttc immediately bd once or twice. I know I just wanted to start straight away and was annoyed that I missed ovulation...although bd the frist time after the mc was a bit emotional.


----------



## pdmcd17

spoomie my biggest hugs to you on your difficult day and no your post wasnt insensitive

i am like misty nearing the end of my journey, two years ago i was optimistic enthusiatic, and willing to do anything. now as time goes on i still want and im giving my last hurrah for the next few months. 

moving on from anything is difficult and i honestly believe we need to go through all the stages of grief to get to the end point and as we all know that can take a long time to go through them all.

i have found all you ladies to be my rock and amazingly supportive. i have grieved your losses, felt your dissapointment with each af, and been overjoyed at the successes.
it is sad when we finish our journeys not only cause of the dream cause we miss each other

Question you know how we have the fb group- for those who are finished ( besides lurking) would any one be interested in a post group? (this may not be the right spot for this and i apoligise if i hurt or offended anyone)

even though i dont know you lovely ladies and will probably never meet you i feel you are friends. (granted if i ever come to the uk i will send a message to meet for coffee ok tea)

on a fun note my work bookclub meeting turned into a suprise (i did have suspicions) bridal shower it was so nice to realize how much love and support i have.

waves to everyone else


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks again for caring, to Butterfly, Pippi and PD for all your kind words and wishes. This is an amazing place of camaraderie and understanding xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Spoomie my twinny my lovely lady my heart is breaking for you I wish I had some words of comfort, I wish I could reach through the computer and hug you and hold you for real, I wish .......... oh if wishes were kisses we would all have sore lips. I truly hope one day the pain will go away but in all honesty I don't think it ever does. My 12 week loss is still emblazoned on my memory and it feels as if it is yesterday and the pain is just as raw - now I know that sounds ridiculous and you can easily say eff off you have your baby now but despite that in some ways I feel the pain more so now knowing how hard Ziggy tried to get here and I wonder if it hurt him ........... crazy I know and again I don't wish to seem insensitive by coming here either. I just wanted to send you big loves, I still stalk here regularly and hope and pray every single time I log on that another little soul has finally made the journey here and holly is bouncing up and down ........... this group here was my lifeline and if there was anything I could do to make you all get your children I would do it in a heartbeat.

I am signing off the computer for some time now so won't be able to check on you all but maybe when I come back on in 2013 there will be some good news. I have PND coupled with anxiety and my mum has been given 6 weeks to live and no way of getting toher unless $6,000 drops into my lap from the sky! So life for me right now is pretty rough and my only way to cope is to go live in a bubble.

Love you all - to the newbies here you have found a haven a sanctuary and a very safe place where there is much love and support.


----------



## Mistyy

OMG *MissC* - Thats just horrendous news about your Mum you poor love! Oh my goodness i dont know what to say. I'm so sorry to hear you are suffering with PND and anxiety too. I wish there was more we could do for each other too. I am sending you a huge hug. A genuine hug. Definately come back to us. Please look after yourself through this awful time. 

I've said so many times that i'm happy for this forum to be whatever each of us needs it to be. I cant imagine anyone here feels any different It's not just all about baby dust and jumping up and down clapping here. We're all old and ugly enough to see that! As my mum would say! None of us are in our 20s with high expectations after all. We're all chasing a tiny chance and we're all here to support each other through that *and out the other side if necessary*, and through any other issues that come up.

On top of all our MC and TTC stresses we all have other issues going on in our lives which just ramp up the strain sometimes. I'm having a shitty time with my DH at the mo. I wont go into it all here. I'll be here all day otherwise! But it's nice to know i canpost here about my ttc gripes and have a shoulder (or 8 or 9 :) ) to lean on.

I have no idea about the FB group* PDMCD* :wacko::dohh: Can someone fill me in? I'd be interested in a post group with you too. That was lovely about your bridal shower btw. Aww.

AFM my temps are bouyant, and my boobs are killing, and i feel sick as a dog this morning. However, i've been here (about a hundred) times before and a temp plummet is due tomorrow with AF due on Sat. Nice. Still on that bench at the mo though. Fingers all crossed.

Love and hugs to all of you. ALL of you! Lurkers, newbies, oldies and giver upers!

Special love to those having a particularly shite time right now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Miss C, big :hug: from me too. I'm so sorry that you are going through such a sh!t time :cry::cry::hugs: I wish there was something we could do to help :nope:

Mistyy hugs to you too and I'll keep everything crossed that this time will not be one of those other hundred :hugs::hugs:

AFM I have my first appointment booked at the IVF clinic in Madrid for my donor egg cycle on 11 January :thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh that's terrible Miss C, hope you get the help with the PND and anxiety and then you can try be strong for the next few weeks for your Mum. so sorry to hear about your mum's prognosis. I'm not sure of your situtation but hope you can get to spend some time with her despite not having $6000.


Misty your chart looks good...although your overlay has dissapeared. fingers crossed.

that was nice of your colleagues PDMC, its nice to know people care and are thoughtful.

Nice to have something to look forward to in Jan, Butterfly....11th Jan will be here in no time. exciting !!


----------



## Spoomie

Miss_C said:


> Spoomie my twinny my lovely lady my heart is breaking for you I wish I had some words of comfort, I wish I could reach through the computer and hug you and hold you for real, I wish .......... oh if wishes were kisses we would all have sore lips. I truly hope one day the pain will go away but in all honesty I don't think it ever does. My 12 week loss is still emblazoned on my memory and it feels as if it is yesterday and the pain is just as raw - now I know that sounds ridiculous and you can easily say eff off you have your baby now but despite that in some ways I feel the pain more so now knowing how hard Ziggy tried to get here and I wonder if it hurt him ........... crazy I know and again I don't wish to seem insensitive by coming here either. I just wanted to send you big loves, I still stalk here regularly and hope and pray every single time I log on that another little soul has finally made the journey here and holly is bouncing up and down ........... this group here was my lifeline and if there was anything I could do to make you all get your children I would do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I am signing off the computer for some time now so won't be able to check on you all but maybe when I come back on in 2013 there will be some good news. I have PND coupled with anxiety and my mum has been given 6 weeks to live and no way of getting toher unless $6,000 drops into my lap from the sky! So life for me right now is pretty rough and my only way to cope is to go live in a bubble.
> 
> Love you all - to the newbies here you have found a haven a sanctuary and a very safe place where there is much love and support.

My Twinny, my love, your message made me cry. Sorry life is so difficult for you, I have no experience of PND but I realise how debilitating it can be, and after such a long journey, guilt for feeling that way must compound it, but I believe it is beyond your rational control so try to be kind to yourself. I'm very sorry about your Mum too, the combination must indeed be overwhelming. Try to focus on getting through each day, or each half day if that is too much. Teach yourself to live in the moment; look for one beautiful thing in your life or in nature to appreciate to remind yourself that there is still brightness in amongst the gloom. You KNOW I know that that in itself can make the pain more acute....but persevere, it will come right. One striking word of truth (or perhaps stating the blooming obvious!) that my bereavement counsellor gave to me to help me through each day last year was this: remember that nothing stays the same, if everything in your garden is rosy, unfortunately it will not remain so, but more importantly, if it feels as though life is overwhelming you, it will not remain so either. I pray that you will smell the roses again soon xx


----------



## Hoping4our1st

hi, i'm new to this site. 2 wks ago we found out my husband has low sperm count of less than 1 million. 4 years ago his sperm analysis was fine but now it's not. i'm 42, we recently got married, we don't have children yet and this is devastating but i'm reading lots. next month we see an urologist. surprisingly i'm fine given i'm older and believe it or not it's my husband's low sperm count, who'd have thought.


----------



## booth19

Spoomie big hugs and you weren't insensitive, we are hear to listen and support :hugs:

I am also like you , I really wanted a sibling for my son who was 8 on the 21st, it just brings it back that we have been on this journey for nearly 7 years as started when he was about 7 months old. I have never given up but with each passing m/c and month realise that time is slipping away. I don't really chart or anything but get a really annoying ovulation pain so even when I think about giving up it starts nagging me at time of o/v and I give in to it. 

To top it all I had some Angel cards read last week, (why I do this to myself)!! She told me I had a little girl attached to me who was coming back to me imminently and that that my mum was there with 2 boys who she was keeping for me until I passed over (which accounts for the 3 m/c) !! I had the cards read exactly a year since my mums funeral. So I am skeptical but now adds fuel to my fire that I need to keep trying.

Fingers crossed Mistyy that its your month :dust::dust:, I am sat on that bench with a big slab if my sons birthday cake , only 9 more days to wait.

Hi Hoping4ourfirst


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi hoping and welcome :hi:, good that you are seeing a urologist. It seems strange that the count could go so low in 4 years :shrug: Maybe there is stuff he could do like taking wellman vits, wearing loose pants etc, but I guess the urologist will tell you anyway. Good luck :flower:

booth :hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's :hugs:

I would love to join this thread. I recognize a few of you from other threads. It's nice to find so many other women in the same boat as me. :thumbup:

Happy to be here. Gotta go read the posts now to get caught up. :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi ladies

Booth big hugs
Welcome hoping
Mrs c my prays are with you and your family - we're here if you need us

Question maybe tmi. Today I'm 7-8 dpo and I'm extremely dry this isn't normal for me bd was not a fun experience we had to use lube
Has any one had this mid cycle I do get it just before af and she's not due for another week


So today were off we got our divorce certificate and marriage liscence and I got my rings back. We're off to visit the folks and do some runs along the lake if it doesn't snow too hard

I was suggesting a fb private group ( we'd create)so we can still connect after we're done ttc besides our other fb group ( if you're not in it pm me and I'll send you an invite)


----------



## Nise

Oh my goodness :cry::cry::cry: so many bittersweet and heartfelt posts. 

Miss C I expect you've already logged out but my heart goes out to you at this difficult time and I wish you all the strength in the world to get through it. I really can't imagine what you're going through. But you're a strong lady and I know you'll come out the other end even stronger. Have faith in yourself, we all have faith in you.:hugs:

Spoomie - Dark tunnel is so apt to describe the empty longing we have all been through or are going through and it does feel never ending. I'm glad you've found some inner peace. I have too, I've given up ttc (though I won't complain should an accident happen!). Like you and Misty and probably everybody here, it definitely changed me as a person - I didn't like that person at all, I barely recognised myself at time - who was this crazy obsessed woman. From one unexpected and unplanned pregnancy came 6 years of hell and the relief I feel at not having to be that person anymore is immense. I've also not left any stone unturned and tried everything except IVF, I just didn't see the point of putting my body through something it clearly didn't want to do and with a doner egg. The pressure that my relationship came under was awful at times, but we got through it together - I'm lucky to have the best OH in the world. The thing that most disappoints me is that throughout my entire life I have done and continue to do everything I want to - I never wanted to reach the end of my life with regrets or the knowledge that I didn't have a go, and deep down I know that I will now always have the one regret - that I didn't realise I wanted children till it was to late, there's nobody but myself to blame for that. Letting go hasn't been easy. It's the possibility of adopting that turned everything around for me. I haven't for a single second given up on being a parent, I'm just going about it in a slightly different way and I'm completely at peace with that.

PDMC - congrats on getting everything sorted and I hope you have a fab trip, it sounds wonderful.

Welcome to all the new ladies. :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies I hope yu dont mind me posting, A little sbout me, I am 41 dh is 51, we have been trying coming up in april 2 years without a BFP, I am on my 4th round of clomid at 150mg cd 5-9 as of right now I have 2 moore days to go with the clomid. I am getting soooo frustrated, each month it hurts more and more. good luck to all you wonderful ladies, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi titamy

I need to vent df won't understand
Were up visiting the inlaws and I just found out when the sil is due I thought jul no its April she will be 5 months at the wedding with her bump showing
Already mil is talking about new baby and can't wait to see her all pregnant over the holidays

Wow it hurts I'm praying seeing her all pregnant at the wedding isn't hard I was ok knowing but I thought she wasn't as far along so I never expected to see the bump
It's hard especially knowing our journey is almost over
I'm praying the conversation at dinner Isn't all about her

Thanks for listening I hope everyone is well


----------



## tiatammy

pdmcd17 said:


> Hi titamy
> 
> I need to vent df won't understand
> Were up visiting the inlaws and I just found out when the sil is due I thought jul no its April she will be 5 months at the wedding with her bump showing
> Already mil is talking about new baby and can't wait to see her all pregnant over the holidays
> 
> Wow it hurts I'm praying seeing her all pregnant at the wedding isn't hard I was ok knowing but I thought she wasn't as far along so I never expected to see the bump
> It's hard especially knowing our journey is almost over
> I'm praying the conversation at dinner Isn't all about her
> 
> Thanks for listening I hope everyone is well

venting is good some times it helps, I do it from time to time myself. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Nise

Thanks for your honest and open response to my message. 

I totally understand the pressure on the relationship bit; our GP once told us that I had to find a way to come to terms with the fact that the chances were virtually zero otherwise I was going to sacrifice our marriage in my pursuit. I am ashamed to admit that I sat in her surgery and thought, if I get my baby, I won't even care if I ruin my marriage in the process :-( I'm sure we would've muddled though deliriously happy if we had ever managed to have our longed for second child, but I do actually believe that now I have found a way (extremely reluctantly) to make peace with this grief, we are closer and our marriage is stronger. I recall our dear friend Samiam on the thread who lost her relationship as a result of ttc and several mcs along the way, I can see how easily done that is. The other thing I can really relate to is your comment about leaving it too late; I know I actually have no one to blame except myself on that score, and that is difficult to come to terms with, but there no turning back time to get it right next time is there? In truth, I know I am extremely lucky that I managed to have my son at the age of 40 and without intervention, despite my two losses before him and the one after him. If I could give young women one piece of advice that I thought they'd listen to (I know I wouldn't have listened, I thought there was plenty of time and I was going to buck the trend because I was so fit and healthy, the arrogance of it!!) it would be this: we may look younger than our mothers at our age, we may dress younger than our mothers at our age, we may behave younger than our mother at our age, but evolution is way way behind us, our eggs are no younger than our mothers or their mothers.

I am so happy for you that you have found the adoption of dear LG to be your salvation. I believe it is only going to get better and better for you. I have a good friend who endured IVF unsuccessfully four times before settling out on the long and frustrating road to adoption. She has a wonderful little boy now and he completes her. It may be plan B, but there is no need for it to be second best, LG will bring you much joy (and frustration!) in the years ahead, keep hold of that as you wait for what seems like forever to get through all the red tape and bureaucracy :hugs: xx

And forgive me, hello to the new ladies......keep the faith, but don;t lose yourself in the process


----------



## Mistyy

Hi lovelies. CD bloody 1 again here.

:witch: :cry: :bfn: :nope:

I'm a bit more gutted than normal about this one. My temps were good and i had nausea and very painful boobs. Sigh. I'm developing a numbness to this. Good? Bad? Who knows :shrug:

Let me apollogise for not posting directly to the newbies much! HUGS ladies, we really value new posters on this thread. I've just found it hard to keep up with the flow right now (we were ages without any newbies!) and it's coinsiding with some of the long standing posters are having a bit of a crappy time. *POST POST POST * and we'll get to know you better :thumbup: It can be a bit daunting when you join a bunch of new people, but the kettle is always on here and the door is always open for a vent, a cry, just a wave, a question, or just (speaking for myself) a darn good ramble :). It all gets read.

*Spoomie* - regret is a hideous emotion to have to cope with. It's the reason i'm still plugging away with ttc ... so when my eggs have all finally hatched and gone i cant say i didn't give it a good shot *once i knew that's what me and DH wanted*. Please please please do not beat yourself up for not wanting to do something in the past that you do want to do now. We are who we are now and we were who we were then. As mere mortals we're not blessed with the ability to go into the past or the future to switch things around a bit. But sadly we do have the ability to tear ourselves to pieces over what we could'a, should'a, would'a done. You weren't ready back then and so it wouldn't have been right for you. Remember that. 

*PCMCD* - i feel your pain. I really do. Don't let this eat at your big day though hun. I will PM you. I think it's a great idea. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Gotta dash - DH wanting attention :roll: :haha: 

Love to all and hugs to* Nise*
xxx


----------



## Adele1969

Due my period yesterday. Usually bang on 28 days. Today is day 29. No pregnancy symptoms though. Am afraid to do a test in case it's not the result I want


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say hi and hugs to all of you having a tough time.
A bit about me: the only thing I ever knew I wanted for sure in this life was to have a child. Met my other half when I was 28 and made it clear what I wanted, he wasn't ready and somehow the years have slipped by and here we are 42 and childless. We have our challenges (he has intimacy 'issues') and over the years we have tried to get over that one way or the other, sometimes more positive than others. At one point we separated because he knew what we wanted was different and didn't think it fair on me, then we got back together and he said he'd come round to it and wanted to be with me and have a family but it's been a struggle convincing him about the avenues we may have to explore and sometimes I can't help but feel bitter about the situation we're in. Truth is he was as honest with me as I was with him so I've only got myself to blame. We've just had our 3rd failed attempt at IUI (BFN on my 42bd birthday, happy birthday to me!). We've decided to try IVF and the clinic reckon we can go for it in January, excited and scared as it feels like our last chance. Trying to stay positive but do scared how I'll cope if it feels, had a bit of a meltdown after failed IUI this month :(
Spoomie, I so relate to what you're saying about thinking we're young and fit, mother nature has played a cruel trick on us all... It helps to know I'm not alone in feeling this way. 
So, onwards and upwards, thinking positive thoughts and looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Nise

Gosh, nice to sit down for 5 mins.

Some of you may know I work on EastEnders quite a bit. The other day I had to go and talk to June (Dot) about something and she said to me... Have you noticed how everything is speeding up? she was referring to the Meridian calendar.... I don't know about you guys, but I don't know if I'm coming or going at the moment, so she's got a point. I also had to endure a 45 minute conversation about the benefits of Turmeric and Cinnamon!!! but that's another story. Both these things were completely off topic, but she is quite amazing considering she's almost 86.

Misty - Damn, damn damn Aunt Flow - I have been quietly hopeful for you too. So sorry hun. As to your question. well, for self preservation perhaps the numbness is a good thing in a strange way. Wish I could offer something useful to you :hugs:

Spoomie - I agree, I find myself biting my tongue with the 20 somethings, but I have told a couple of 30 somethings, how I fucked up and gently told them not to leave it to long - but you're right, everybody thinks they will be the exception to the rule and perhaps some will be. :hugs:

Pdmcd - How bloody annoying. With a bit of luck your sil will wear something that will just make her look fat! :haha: 

Tiatammy - Good luck for this cycle. :hugs:

Adele - Fingers crossed, hun. Hope this is your turn.

Pussycat - keep us posted, I wish you lots of luck with the IVF and hope it all works out for you. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody else. Hope you've all had a good weekend.


----------



## pdmcd17

Thanks ladies I feel better but nise I loved the fat comment she's a stick so I doubt she'll look fat lol at 2 days post delivery she was in her jeans.

I actually started to journal to help me cope and see what on my end has prevented my bfp. I realize in the past 3 yrs I have been through alot on bc switching bc as side effects then difficulty regulating off and then my cyst
Then those months were we missed the window when he was away for wrk or recovering from surgery. 

I actually had a talk with df about hearing sil is farther then I thought and how hard it will be for me. I cried and told him i felt guilty that I felt that way I should be happy for them
He was amazing and admitted he feels a bit the same way

2 yrs ago we started this journey and I honestly believed 1 yr well I was wrong but I'm thankful he's supportive and is fine either way. I'm now trying to decide when my journey will end I keep waffling

I read back a bunch of old posts on the tread it was neat to see some had gotten BFP's who quietly disappeared, other just disappeared and some still lurk 
I was wondering the other day about Sam interesting she was brought up as we may be heading to Arizona next year for df wrk

I do know I couldn't have made it through with out you guys
I do wonder how some of the other ladies are doing.

Welcome to the nrwbies


----------



## Butterfly67

Pdmdc I was also looking at the beginning of the thread and saw there were a few on page 1 I think who are pg so I think we do miss some success stories.

:hi: hi never2late (again), adele, tiatammy (again) and Pussycat and good luck to all :flower:

Mistyy :hug:

Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi never2late70, Adele and pussycat.

Have to echo what misty said, I've got confused with all the new people joining lately so just post lots and we'll get to know you. 
Adele....I'm up north but nice to see someone from Ireland here (I'm from 'down south' originally).

Hope the ivf is successful pussycat. I guess for us, both of us kinda postponed it so we're both equally to blame althought I do feel I could have pushed for ttc earlier.

Sorry to hear af showed misty...especially when your temps looked higher.
Feel gutted for you pdmc about ur sil being further on on your wedding day. Hopefully by the time the big day comes you'll have adjusted to the idea. Have to laugh at someone's comment that hopefully she'll just look fat.

No news here, coming up to ovulation this week. Did nt start the bd yet as sometimes we start to run out of steam by the time I get a positive Opk.
I know we should do it regularly all the time but after 17 years together....we re just not up for such frequent bd!!!


----------



## no3at40

Hi All,
well i have recently turned 40 and my cluckiness has gone in to overdrive. oh and I have decided to try for a #3. We have a DS17 and DD11 and had no discussion for any more until about 1 yr ago 
As both my children were conceived in my 20s it only took 1 try with both and presto pregnant, this time i am very nervous and scared as age seems to be a major issue with it happening....
We have attempted our first month ttc and am due for af on the 8th of Dec....

Good luck to us all, may the spirit of xmas bring us many BFP


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies just stopping in to wish everyone luck. 

AFM; Still waiting to do a HPT but my progesterone came back at 27 yesterday which showed I did ovulate so our doctors nurse was very happy with that an said for me to do a HPT at the end of week as she thinks it's a great sign. I sure hope so. So can get moving on to our next chapter in life now I just turned 41 a few days ago. We're praying for a BFP for me this month as it would be a late birthday gift but would be great. 

I'll try to get over here a little more but I get lost on this message board but try to get back faster next time.


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome No3

bigger goodluck later this week. if you hit the user cp at the topr right hand corned it will list all the treads where you arent the last poster i normally do that and then hit the last page 

if i want to type something and there hasnt been on the left hand side on the user screen you can hit subscribed threads and it shows you anything you have posted in ever (you can delete them out the old ones by unsubscribing)

AFM im in pms hell my boobs are sore i woke up and they were sore. af is due fri so the next 3 days will be long (but maybe she wont come at all- not getting my hopes up though)

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: ladies

Welcome *No3*, i too had my 3 DDs in my 20s (thinking i was all grown up and old at that age!) and had only to wait 1 or 2 months to fall each time. It does take longer later in life - but it's bu no means impossible :) as many BFPs on this thread has shown x

*Bigger* - everything crossed for you. I've got this thread (plus lots of other sites i visit regularly) on bookmarks. If something ever happened to my bookmark list i'd be lost! lol x

*Adele* - have you tested yet? x

*Pussycat* - welcome. Sorry to hear you had a BFN on your birthday. Thats crushing. Stay with us and we can send you all our positive vibes for January :flower:

*Nise* - thanks hun. And thanks to all of you who have been waiting with me every month for the last hundred years (it feels) :haha: Dot Cotton ay? lol. I used to watch 'Enders years ago religiously, and Neighbours. My ex used to work nights and i had little DCs asleep upstairs so got through allot of telly. Don't watch any soaps now, and much less telly. Bargain Hunt and Masterchef are my only weakness' now :).

*Butterfly* :hug: right back! I'm glad you're back on the thread regularly hun :hugs:

*Pippi* - you made me smile with your running out of steam comment. I know what you mean :haha: DH and i do go at it quite often TTC or not :blush: but i do hate that bit at ov when you're dithering about when the best day is. It often turns out that the best day is or was the one when you just wanted to snuggle up and go off to sleep beside each other cos you were both knackered. Why is it all the times you have swinging from the chandelier sex are never in ov week??? lol. Fingers crossed for you this week anyway :thumbup:

*PCMD* - how are you now?? Have you tested? It's good that you can be honest with your DH about how you're feeling re SIL. I found it a great relief when i had the same chat with my DH. Before that i felt awful about it. Big hugs. I know this isn't going to seem much comfort but once the baby is a few months old the excitement through the family dies down to a more reasonable level and it's possible once more to have a convo about something other than X's bump or how the consistency of baby Xs last nappy :haha: God i sound a miserable cow :haha:

*Garfie* - how are you hun? and Barnie and everyone?

*AFM* - The witch is leaving today i recon. Last bit of spotting. It's been quite light this time. 

Well we have the double christening this coming Sunday for the 2 SILs babies (ok, maybe i was premature with the idea that the baby stuff was getting less) DH and i are going to be God parents to one of them. So DH has been practising his best Don Vito Corleone voice - "You give me respect", lol. He wants a long coat and a white cravat :haha:It's his first time being a god father, can you tell? :roll: Bless him. 

The invites were lovely. They had pics on it that MIL has taken of the two babies laying next to each other. They're 4 months apart, the oldest is 10 months old now. My baby would have been 1 in October. I cant help thinking how there should be three babies in those pictures. 3 cousins together. Every happy event is overshadowed by my sadness these days. Another day of sticking on a smile .... ho hum. Aaaaanyway - enough of this. Stiff upper lip! lol.

:dust: to all of us xxxxxx


----------



## TTCafter40

Good morning strong & lovely ladies. :flower:

First of all, BIG HUGS to all of you who are going thru a rough time. Just know that God is able & in control. I pray for your strength & peace beyond understanding. :hug:

Welcome to the new ladies who recently joined us. :hi:

A quick update since my last post. Yesterday, my doc did an u/s. She said everything looks good.....my lining, ovaries, cervix, etc. She found 2 good follies on my left ovary at 15mm & 17mm. On my right ovary, she only found 1 at 10mm. She said that's pretty good being on cd 12 & considering my age. So far, the Clomid is working & making me OV w/ having regular 27-28 day cycles. So she told DH & I to have some FUN for the next few days. :winkwink: So we're praying & hoping that this will be our miracle cycle. :dust:

You, Lovelies, hang in there with me! Stay blessed & beautiful. LOTS OF BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!! :crib:


----------



## booth19

Hi Butterfly - nice to see you back and fingers crossed for good things in 2013 :baby:

Pipi - i know what you mean - the day i got mu o pain i was knackered!! had a busy weekend and then I went to bed early and promptly fell asleep. Hopefully we did b/d before the night so fingers crossed never missed our chance.

PDMCD - sending lots of :dust::dust: and just maybe, i will be due a couple of days after you but already trying to symptom spot which is ridiculous!

Hi Mistyy - Hope the christening goes ok, I was god mother a couple a months ago and everyone wanted pictures of me and the baby!! i know its not its fault but just reminded me as mine would have been 2 months younger than him.


Hi to all the newbies :thumbup:

On a positive note, my friend who is 42 has just had a 20 week scan and everything good, conceived naturally whilst she was drinking and eating all the things she shouldn't have been and her other son is 8! hope for us all :)

Well off to revise for an exam next week!! Good luck to all the testers this week and hopefully we will have some December BFP !!


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty thanks hon, it's nice to know I'm not alone. I'm glad df understands
I'm not testing till she's late I can't handle the bfn.

Ttc goodluck!

Booth what are you taking in school? I'm debating what degree I want to wrk on. I was at a geriatric confrence today and it relit the education bug.
Good luck on I hope we both get positive outcomes this cycle

I'm still having sore boobs I can handle the regular one but waking up with them bites
I just want to know why pms and bfp symptons are the same. It's so hard to not symptons spot.

If af comes my next fertile window is around df bday weekend away then the next one is our honeymoon lol ( I guess that's the only bennifit of my short cycle it happens 2 times this month ). 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## TTCafter40

Thanks Pdmcd! Same to you. Oh, and congratulations on your upcoming wedding! :happydance:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome no3 and bigger family, 
glad all results looking good, bigger family

Enjoy the bd, ttcafter40, hope this is your month.

Good luck in the exams booth, hope bnb is nt distracting you too much. 

Fingers crossed for this month, pdmcd....do you chart? Although when i'm getting my hopes up, i spend ages overlaying charts and trying to predict a bfp, so maybe you are better off not to chart. It's terrible the tricks Mother Nature plays with Pms and pregnancy symptoms being the same.


Hugs for Sunday, Misty, 
It's nice that your being god parents but hope its not too emotional. Feel for you thinking about how there should be 3 cousins there:hugs:
i agree, the best sex is never in ovulation week....but anyway, Off to bed without a chandelier in sight ;-)


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies how do I subscribe to a thread to keep up with stuff? 

I'm still trying to learn this stuff.. WOW sometimes lots to learn when new. :dohh:


----------



## pdmcd17

Big when you post on a thread you subscribe
So just hit user cp and it will show any new post after you
And if there aren't any then no one posted after you yet

Pippi I don't chart I found it too stressful. Tomorrow will tell if its pms they will not hurt as much honestly I think it's just bad pms


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I'm back - not sure how long for though as I'm not sure where my life is heading at the moment just trying to keep busy and carrying on - I tried to stalk but found it quite difficult so I just took some time out from the whole BNB threads:cry:

Where to begin - well firstly I thought a third mc would be easier to accept especially since it was earlier and with a low HCG level but how wrong was I. It was the worse cramping I have ever had much more severe than the last two. I also thought it would be over quicker wrong - it seemed to stop start stop start which didn't do a lot for my moods. Also as I was loosing my baby my youngest son found his hamster dead in his cage so it was difficult dealing with his grief on top of my own, then I felt guilty about not being there for him 100% omg ladies the emotions I have felt recently are unbelievable and trust me they are not hormonal:dohh:

I have felt like giving up and then have questioned myself whether I would be good as a new mum being 41 (at the moment) what if it took more mc before I finally had my baby am I strong enough I have had so many doubts and decisions running through my head and through it all I have plastered on a fake smile so no one knew I was really hurting :cry:

The good news is hubby and I have already had blood tests to see if there is anything wrong and genetic testing - we only have to wait until 22 January for the results:haha:

So half of me wants them to find something wrong and I can take a tablet to fix it and half of me hopes I have a clean bill of health and we can just keep trying I am so confused at the moment.

The doc did say some encouraging info (if you can call it that) that recurrent mc happen more as you get older, that taking aspirin does help, told him that I also take gfj and he just raised an eyebrow:haha:

Also maybe one of you ladies can help I'm O+ blood group (so very common) but hubby thinks he is a rare blood group could this have any bearing on the mc (obviously we will find out in a few months but you know me Mrs impatience:winkwink:)

Well ladies thanks for letting me rant now let me read back and see what you have all been up to whilst I have been absent:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

PDMCD - I am taking accountancy, finished certificate and part way through diploma, got 4 more and i will be chartered accountant. Thats not my job but work in project finance so they are paying for me so i may as well, also it keeps the brain ticking.

pipi - BNB is a slight distraction as every time i get a bit bored and i think I will just have a browse and then its 30 minutes later!!

Garfie, my third was exactly the same, the first was not painful at all and never even had a paracetamol, second slightly more and the third seemed to last for ages. Think the problem was that the baby was stuck at the bottom and took a lot of contractions to come out. I don't want any intervention as i don't want anything messing my body around as the only time I had clomid my body shut down completely for 3 years! It was that painful I even contemplated giving up TTC thinking that it happened a fourth time I wouldn't be able to cope. But now I am ready to go again, we both had the genetic testing and blood tests and all came back normal!! I too thought that at least if there was a problem maybe a tablet would fix it but deep down I knew it was probably bad luck! Time for some good I think:)

AS for blood groups there is only a problem if there is a + and a -, I am negative and oh is a positive, I had to have an injection after birth of son to prevent m/c from future pregnancies. 

Good luck to the December testers .


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm not great with posting and so when I do I have so much I have to catch up on that I forget what to respond to when it's time to post! I'm sorry for everyone going through a tough time right now. All I can say is that those that waited did the right thing even if it's harder to get that baby now. I had my 2 at 39. I bet it would have been easier 10 years earlier but then I wouldn't have been with the right person and was barely taking care of myself! I'm on CD 11 today and no sign of OV yet. At least that's what my cbfm says.


----------



## biggerfamily

I finally got the thread thing figured out. Thanks to a certain person on here. 

Maybe now will not be so lost at times.

Good Luck all... AFM. I done 2 HPT an both was a - an I was told to try again Monday before going off my meds for Af to start.


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie you will be a wonderful mother
If I remember correctly from my ob rotation the positive / negative is a factor after the first birth only cause if the baby is the different one and if the blood mixes your antibodies start working and can harm both you and any successive pregnancy

Booth I hear you on the time distraction of bnb

Hi max and bigger and anyone else

ATM af came at least she's a day early so it means I will be a day early for my next one this month so I will be just finished on my wedding day
I just will never understand why some months Pms is so brutal and other month it's fine

Onto a new cycle
Good luck everyone else


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd check in. I haven't posted in a while. Many reasons really...

Our kitchen (despite my better judgement, DH knew better) is being re-done. This close to Christmas I'm panicking. They were late to start and are meant to be finished next Friday but considering progress so far I'm doubtful. Maybe wrongly but I'm not enjoying the mess, the no kitchen and the dust absolutely everywhere. I'm being a real grouch. :dohh:


Then my dh tooth started playing up, dentist thought it was wisdom teeth but when he saw the consultant it turned out he needs a root canal. :awww: Poor thing has been in and out of the dentist for 3 weeks, it all started with a filling and then its just got worse. He's not coping well, so he's a misery to be around, and I don't know how to help. Selfishly I'm just hoping he won't be in pain in a week or so because that will be fertile time! 

Then the downstairs toliet got blocked again (second time this year) and the chap that turned up apparently didn't do the drain where the problem was last so the toliet isn't fixed :growlmad: and he's coming back with a camera on Monday. I'm hoping it won't be a big problem if they look in the right drain but they were talking about digging up the garden. Can't contemplate that with everythng else going on.

Then as well as dh tooth pain, kitchen, drain my dad and step mother are arriving for a christmas visit on Friday...... I like everything clean and tidy and when they turn up there will be dust, kitchen stuff everywhere and potentially a dug up garden. Brill!!! :wacko:

As for my cycle, I could be 11dpo or 9 or 10 dpo so really have no idea whwn to expect AF just know my temps are lower than normal and beginning to drop very very slightly. So I reckon its imminent. I was really hopeful this cycle, had massive Ov pains so thought it must be a wackingly good mature egg but my Dh run out of steam, maybe too early so who knows.

Ages ago I mentioned my doc was looking into my records re sticky blood, she has the results back from the consultant (they were taken after Archie's birth). But apparently the consultant mentioned biological clock and all that but there's no reason why I shouldn't have a sucessful pregnancy and I could go and see her if I wanted to for more tests. Which is rather nice. Just need to get pregnant now, sadly lacking in the EWM each cycle though, so spontanious and sperm freindly lube don't quite work together, not sure how to make EWM happen.

I've gone on a bit, really sorry any of you that reads through my epic nonsense.

Hello to everyone out, my old freinds and the new ladies. :hi:


----------



## Barnabibear

I don't know how to say this, a lot has happened for everyone lately... Miss C, Maryanne, Garfie. :hugs:

But I couldn't not tell you lovely ladies. I've done a test today and it was +ve. Hasn't quite sunk in.... I'm stunned but also worried about whether this will end in tears again. I'm hoping against hope that this will be 3rd time lucky, and we will actually have the baby that we've wanted for so long but there's a long long road ahead. Its weird, I can't feel happy because I just don't know what will happen and can't bear the thought of more heartache.

Love to all. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg barnabi I'm so excited for you :happydance::happydance::hugs::cloud9:

I totally get that you are nervous about being excited but this is great news and so I hope you can take some enjoyment out of it even with those fears in the back of your mind :hugs:

Yay here she is :holly: :haha::happydance:


----------



## Nise

Oh Barnabibear, what fantastic news, delighted for you and hope that you can put the fears aside and just revel in the wonder of it all - Get those good endorphins circulating. :holly::holly:=D&gt;


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats barnibear, logged on as after reading your earlier post yesterday i wanted to sympathise with you due to all the kitchen and drain mess. And wanted to tell you the I got an increase in ewcm when I added omega 3 fish oil to my daily 2 tables of epo.
BUT you don't need any advice .....congrats on your bfp!!!!
Hope it's a sticky bean and all goes well, although can understand how scared you are.


Sorry to hear pdmc that you are out this month. 

And poor you Garfie, hope the worst of the mc is over. :cry:


----------



## biggerfamily

Congrats too the lady on a positive.

AFM; Suppose to test tomorrow but today is 14dpo so going to test later today an see if a + if not. Then stop my prometrium an wait for AF to show. I hope she shows before wed the 5th if not will not get to do a cycle this month. I'll me sad too.


----------



## booth19

:dance: Great news Barni, have a H & H 9 months


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats barn a h&h 9months


----------



## Pussycat1

Barnibear, so excited for you! Can't imagine how you must be feeling now. You've given me hope that it can still happen. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Mistyy

Yay Barnie! :holly::holly::holly: Wonderful news - gives us all hope :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Barnie - :happydance::happydance::happydance: of course you had to share I'm so bloody excited for you :happydance::happydance: you deserve this hun and I understand the fear all to well - but sit back in your mess:winkwink: and enjoy.:flower:

Haven't read back ladies just saw this fantastic news and had to hop on.

AFM - 11DPO - BFN - just need to move on anyone seen the witch:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Butterfly, Nise, Pippi, BiggerFamily, Booth, Pdmc, Pussycat, Mistyy and Garfie.......

Thank you girls, really really appreciate the well wishes. :hugs:

Well, not started so great, my doc is on holiday this week so saw a locum who doesn't know how to refer me to the midwives, let alone get me in to see the consultant. Tried to get an appointment for Monday next week with my normal doc but they wouldn't let me, so I explained and the most I got was my doc will ring me on the monday. Not good enough and I'm upset about it really. So, I will be ringing for about 12 ish. So I guess I will ring to make an emergency appointment next Monday morning so I can at least get in to see my doc. I shouldn't be put in this position though, a locum should at least know the basics, the midwife referral would be a start. Oh well, I will just have to grit my teeth and wait.

On the plus side drain is fixed, and they've started putting things back in the kitchen!!

Lot of love to you all. Will keep popping in to see how you're all doing if thats still ok.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Barni! So nice to hear something like this!
I'm cd 14 and no sign of OV. My cbfm continues to read low. Of course I've now convinced myself I'm perimenopausal.


----------



## tiatammy

CONGRADS BARNI ON YOUR BFP> as for me ladies I am on cd 16 and still waiting for a positive OPK, according to doc. last month I ovulated cd 23, late if you ask me this has been my 4th round of clomid 150mg cd 5-9. I am coming up on 2 years in april of trying to concieve. this last 4 months I have went from 100mg of clomid now up to 150mg. I am getting so frustrated, and it hurts with every passing month. Good luck to everyone I hope to have good news by christmas, PRAY PRAY PRAY HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope you get some good news titammy, soon.
Do your chart which might help at least with confirming ovulation?

That sucks barnibear that you have to wait a week to get referred. Is there any other permanent dr in the practice that could refer you?? I saw a locum for my fertility issues and she was able to do referral to fertility clinic, bloods and pelvic ultrasound. Surely she could even find out about how to do it,...

Just see on news that Kate midelton is expecting, oh nooooooo 
....as no doubt the media will inundate us with pregnancy updates.

Have our appointment with fertility consultant tomorrow. So fingers crossed. Dh sperm counts just came back too and all good there.


----------



## Nise

maxxiandniko said:


> I'm cd 14 and no sign of OV. My cbfm continues to read low. Of course I've now convinced myself I'm perimenopausal.

Awe, hun I think we've all done that! Just remember that all cycles are different, you can go and have all those blood tests one month and the next month do them all again and the readings will all be different - the trick is not to get to stressed out about it all. Easier said than done, I know! Keep the faith. :hugs:



tiatammy said:


> CONGRADS BARNI ON YOUR BFP> as for me ladies I am on cd 16 and still waiting for a positive OPK, according to doc. last month I ovulated cd 23, late if you ask me this has been my 4th round of clomid 150mg cd 5-9. I am coming up on 2 years in april of trying to concieve. this last 4 months I have went from 100mg of clomid now up to 150mg. I am getting so frustrated, and it hurts with every passing month. Good luck to everyone I hope to have good news by christmas, PRAY PRAY PRAY HUGS HUGS FRIENDS

Good luck to you too. I heard that clomid can move the O date and since you take yours quite late in the cycle, perhaps that is contributing. Did you always take it on CD5-9? :hugs:



Pippi_elk said:


> Have our appointment with fertility consultant tomorrow. So fingers crossed. Dh sperm counts just came back too and all good there.

Great news on your DH's results. Good luck for tomorrow, I hope you come back with a plan of action. :hugs:

AFM - well some news at last. Spoke to SW today and though she told me that the final court hearing had been postponed to Jan, she didn't mention that she was still going to court on the 30th Nov (I was under the impression that that had been cancelled and we just had to wait - confused.com). Anyway, she told me she had been to court last Fri and goes back on Mon when she is pretty certain that the court will rule that we can start contact proceedings from as early as next week!!! :happydance: Was a brilliant surprise and the best birthday present ever. Roll on Monday I am keeping everything crossed that I can announce my BFP then! Well it will be almost the same as a bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news Nise, how exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

Pippi_elk said:


> Hope you get some good news titammy, soon.
> Do your chart which might help at least with confirming ovulation?
> 
> That sucks barnibear that you have to wait a week to get referred. Is there any other permanent dr in the practice that could refer you?? I saw a locum for my fertility issues and she was able to do referral to fertility clinic, bloods and pelvic ultrasound. Surely she could even find out about how to do it,...
> 
> Just see on news that Kate midelton is expecting, oh nooooooo
> ....as no doubt the media will inundate us with pregnancy updates.
> 
> Have our appointment with fertility consultant tomorrow. So fingers crossed. Dh sperm counts just came back too and all good there.

Thanks I hope I get good news too, and yes I do chart, but it has changed sooo much since I have been on the clomid. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

Nise said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 14 and no sign of OV. My cbfm continues to read low. Of course I've now convinced myself I'm perimenopausal.
> 
> Awe, hun I think we've all done that! Just remember that all cycles are different, you can go and have all those blood tests one month and the next month do them all again and the readings will all be different - the trick is not to get to stressed out about it all. Easier said than done, I know! Keep the faith. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> CONGRADS BARNI ON YOUR BFP> as for me ladies I am on cd 16 and still waiting for a positive OPK, according to doc. last month I ovulated cd 23, late if you ask me this has been my 4th round of clomid 150mg cd 5-9. I am coming up on 2 years in april of trying to concieve. this last 4 months I have went from 100mg of clomid now up to 150mg. I am getting so frustrated, and it hurts with every passing month. Good luck to everyone I hope to have good news by christmas, PRAY PRAY PRAY HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you too. I heard that clomid can move the O date and since you take yours quite late in the cycle, perhaps that is contributing. Did you always take it on CD5-9? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Pippi_elk said:
> 
> 
> Have our appointment with fertility consultant tomorrow. So fingers crossed. Dh sperm counts just came back too and all good there.Click to expand...
> 
> Great news on your DH's results. Good luck for tomorrow, I hope you come back with a plan of action. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - well some news at last. Spoke to SW today and though she told me that the final court hearing had been postponed to Jan, she didn't mention that she was still going to court on the 30th Nov (I was under the impression that that had been cancelled and we just had to wait - confused.com). Anyway, she told me she had been to court last Fri and goes back on Mon when she is pretty certain that the court will rule that we can start contact proceedings from as early as next week!!! :happydance: Was a brilliant surprise and the best birthday present ever. Roll on Monday I am keeping everything crossed that I can announce my BFP then! Well it will be almost the same as a bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...

es each month that I have taken it, it has been cd 5-9. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## booth19

Good news Nise, fingers crossed you can get some contact in at Christmas as I am sure would be the best present for all concerned :)

Hope all goes well today Pipi x

We will be waiting for your updates Barni so keep popping in


----------



## garfie

Nise - Ooooh how exciting things seem to be moving faster now - that little girl will be with you before you know it :happydance: such a shame though don't you think that there are parents out there who don't/can't look after a child and yet you are the ones being scrutinised over every little detail. I understand they have to be careful and cautious but come on Nise is waiting :coffee:

Barni - That's utter crap hun - especially with your history, is there not another doc or can you not just go to the EPAU?:hugs:

Pippi - Hoping for some good news for you to - don't forget to come back on and update is this your first FS appointment or a follow up?:flower:

:hugs: to all the other ladies

AFM 12DPO - BFN - CD20 - so think my body is messed up after m.c but on the positive at least I O'd straight away which never normally happens - think even my body is getting fed up now:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

thanks everyone for the well wishes but Such a crap day....

Saw ferility consulatant (turns out the locum refered me to the gynae dept and not the fertility centre but the consultant we saw said we were 'lucky' that he specialised in fertility).

basically there is noting they can do....quality of eggs deteroiate as you get older...blah, blah, blah. I asked him about taking something like Clomid...he said he did n't want to prescribe it to me and give me false hope (I'm not looking for false hope, just something to improve my odds however small). He said if I really want it it can be prescribed for me but he does n't think it will help me and could be detrimental as it can thin the uterine lining.

He said IVF was the only way to increase our chances....and at 42, there is only a 3% success of live births and of course it costs £4000.

We are to go away and think about it and if we want to do anything more go back to our GP and look to get refered to fertiliy clinic (think he works there too). so I guess that would be another 6 month wait...

Just really dissapointed. I asked him about my progesterone being below 30nmol/L at cd21 (mine is 25-28 usually). He just thought that was due to old eggs.
They are not going to check my tubes etc as I got pregnant last Dec so tubes should be open.

He was quite symapthetic and my husband came away feeling quite positive as dr did an internal ultraound and could see a follicle where egg had left after ovulation.
However I just wanted to cy after, the nurse seemed surprised that he was just discharging us.
He said to stop doing OPKs and just have sex every 2-3 days between cd10-20. but I like the control OPKs give me...

After the apointment, I dropped my husband off at his work and then the car would n't re-start. had to get a tow truck and get it towed to the garage where it remains...so the rest of the day spent sitting around waiting for tow truck, garage and hire car. 
so I quickly forgot about the bad news this morning....for a while.

glad to hear your good news Nise....


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi, nothing helpful to say but just sending some :hug:


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi, just wanted to send some :hugs:. Sounds like a really tough day. The fertility specialists always, always recommend IVF. Its meant to be the best chance, so they say, and of course it does work for some. Its a lot to think about. If you are dead set on clomid, there's soy isoflavones which are meant to be like clomid but not detrimental to your lining. Heard lots of good things about them but its also said not to be used if you have regular cycles. There's a thread on here, I can send it to you if you're interested. I used them for a couple of months last year and I had no problems, just stronger ovulation and better periods which was why I took them at the time.

Nice - It all sounds like things are really moving along now. How exciting.

Garfie - Good news on ovulation. Just give your body a cycle to settle, but ovulating straightaway is a good sign..

Kate and Wills are on evrything today so there will be no escape.

AFM - Had some spotting but seems to be stopping now, thank goodness. Can't wait for my doc to finish her holiday so I can get my referrals. The locum was rubbish, kept moaning about complicated cases and not knowing how to refer people so there was no hope there. Hoping my doc will swoop in and save the day once I get to speak to her.


----------



## Nise

Awe Pippi, unfortunately it's just the same old crap the NHS spout to us more mature ladies. Chin up though hun - he hasn't really got a clue about your egg quality, not without doing a proper test. The problem is that it doesn't matter how much the individual FS might want to help their hands are tied when it comes to age. I went to see a FS a few years ago and he was so lovely, he had a trainee guy with him at the time and said to him 'this is the sort of lady I would love to be able to help' - nice words but no bloody use. So, since you are only 42, there is hope for you yet - you can request to have all the 'sex' blood tests done, you just need to get your doctor to refer you and you can usually go in whenever you want. Make sure to get CD3 FSH done on CD3, that's the baby that will tell you a little about egg quality, Tyroid, tsh all those things to do with fertility - once you've got the results you can start looking into areas that might need improvement yourself. Another method you might like to try is acupuncture and chinese medicine (there are quite a few specialists out their that practice both and specialise in fertility) It can get a little pricey but at least you are doing something that might just help and also is actually beneficial to your body anyway. They like charts too and don't dismiss them like Drs do. I don't think you should give up hope yet - I got my FSH lowered this way and this time last year I got a bfp - okay, it didn't last but then I am a few years older than you! :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Barnibebear - Hope that spotting stops, that's the last thing you need when you can't get in to see the doctor. The locum sounds shit! Keeping the positive vibes going for you - make sure you relax and take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Well ladies OLD Grumpy 41 lady here now. I got AF today an so Thankful to see her already. I'll be starting my Femara Thursday so I get to start another cycle this month. I was afraid wouldn't be but it working out just right. 

Plans for this 2nd cycle is start femara 3-7, opk testing on day 10 with lots of :sex: :happydance::happydance: from day 8 until day 12 then day 14 ultrasound an IUI that day. If don't get pregnant by Jan will have another HSG an see if tubes are still open. Our RE says they are but we want to make 100% sure they are. I've had lots of other test an surgeries, Just hope how soon get pregnant again soon. 

No :af: for Jan.... :hug: too all you ladies. 

Sorry I don't know many of you so forgive me if don't say much to you. I get lost easy also. :dohh:


----------



## pdmcd17

Pip big hugs 
Barn I also hope the spotting is over with.
I hope you get your referral ASAP 
Bigger good luck on cycle 2

Afm af is almost done so I should ov by the weekend and were going away as it df bday.
Honestly not sure if I want an bfp this cycle or not I don't want to be all nauseated for my big day. Plus I'd be fertile again for our wedding night ( only good thing about my short cycle). Now if it happened I'd be happy also but I kinda want to be able to drink and enjoy myself, wow I kinda sound hypocritical. 

We got df and ds suits now to find the shirts I want red ( real red) as it'll match his family tartan and my shawl and dd is red. I'm finally starting to get excited for both Xmas and the wedding both 3 weeks away

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust


----------



## booth19

Pipi - usual stock answer I am afraid, I saw a consultant who ran all tests etc after recurrent miscarriage and all was fine. all she said was keep trying or IVF! I cannot have IVF on NHS as already have my son, she also mentioned donated eggs as I reacted badly to Clomid so I am not going down that road. if it doesn't happen agian form me then i will accept but as I have my son i think it is easier for me to accept.

Good luck Bigger :dust:

pdmcd - I don't think its hypocritical, your special day you want to enjoy , I am sure will work out for you and plenty on your wedding night :winkwink::winkwink:

AFM - confused!! AF due today and a no show, did IC yesterday and looked like a line but did FR today and a big fat blank!! i am thinking maybe stress of exams this week has led to delay in cycle !! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all for Xmas BFP


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks Nise. I tend to get ahead of myself. I've never OV'd this late (or at least not that I remember) but I guess I need to wait and see what happens. And congrats to you! Am i reading right that you're adopting?

barni - How's the spotting?

pip - I hear you on the clomid. Can' t he just try it for a month? Jeez

pd - Winter weddings are so nice. I got married in winter and we had snow by the end of the ceremony.

Hugs to garfie and hi and hugs to anyone else.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies is there a forum on here where if got more than one child you can join an 40+?

I feel really left out now. Other ladies got a BFP an I feel really left out as my age for 1 an 2 having children.

I"m still looking for a place where others will understand what it's like trying for a long while plus over 40..


----------



## booth19

Biggerfamily, others on this group have children, I do have one and others have older children. Most are long term TTC so not sure what you are looking for? Or maybe I misread your post? This gives great support no matter what your circumstances as all us over 40 + have a hard time TTC :)


----------



## garfie

Bigger - I was unsure what thread you was looking for - I have two children (12 & 10) and have had three m/c since and still trying - what type of support is it you are looking for hun we are all over the age of 40 :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## biggerfamily

I've been trying to find some threads can be on that others understand me more. I've got one DD that is 14yrs an other year an half old an now ttc one more as I've only get a few more treatments left an I need women to understand with my age an with children how hard it is for me. My RE will not be doing many more treatments on me since I'm 41. I want so bad to be pregnant one more time before time is up. 

It so hard to explain to others at times about your age an how bad you want to be pregnant once more as already been called OLD..

Don't want to sound mean but when I see or hear of others getting a BFP it hurts really bad. I'm not jeasoule it just hurts like heck. Lots of people don't understand how much it hurts. Even when you don't have much time to go.


----------



## Nise

maxxiandniko said:


> Thanks Nise. I tend to get ahead of myself. I've never OV'd this late (or at least not that I remember) but I guess I need to wait and see what happens. And congrats to you! Am i reading right that you're adopting?

Yes, although it's special guardianship to start with. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

:wave: Hi Biggerfamily and welcome. You'll not find a finer buddy group where all members are very close to, bang on or over 40 than this one. :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Nise said:


> :wave: Hi Biggerfamily and welcome. You'll not find a finer buddy group where all members are very close to, bang on or over 40 than this one. :hugs:

WHY has it been so hard to find a place where other women can understand you an get support from others?

It has took me a long time to find. I've been on other forums an when they find out you've got other children an older they ignore you like crazy.


----------



## Nise

biggerfamily said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi Biggerfamily and welcome. You'll not find a finer buddy group where all members are very close to, bang on or over 40 than this one. :hugs:
> 
> WHY has it been so hard to find a place where other women can understand you an get support from others?
> 
> It has took me a long time to find. I've been on other forums an when they find out you've got other children an older they ignore you like crazy.Click to expand...

I don't know, but I have found lots of lovely ladies on B&B and not just in the over 40's thread. Have you thought about starting your own journal in the TTC section? That's where I started out and I have many younger friends in there who have been and continue to be wonderfully supportive. I've even met some in real life and we meet up every once in a while and have a lovely day out. 

I say, that anyone who ignores you is not worth knowing anyway and you're better off without them. :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

I sure hope I can be happy here. I've been through so much as been ignore by others on other forums. I was about ready to give up all together an finally found this forum so thought give it another shot an if not I just stop. 

I hope never make anyone mad at me. I'm sometimes not good with words so forgive me if don't come out right.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome bigger family, I don't have any kids but as others have said there's a mixture of 'girls' all over 40 here. I find there is great support here. It's become much more active on this thread in the last few weeks. 

Thanks everyone for your sympathy/support. Have not decided what we are going to do next, need a few days to get my head around that it probably won't happen for us and we'll take it from there.

Thanks barnibear for the tip about is soy insoflavins. I'll do a search and see if I can find it...I'll contact you if that's ok if I can't find it. I see from your chart the spotting has stopped so hope you are feeling happier, only a few more days before you get to talk to yor gp.

Nise, I had all the blood tests done, fsh and Lh were both around the 5-6 levels so think that's ok for aged 42. My tsh was 3.9 and they said below 4.2 is ok. But reading the USA sites they seem to want a level of <2 for fertility. The drs here seem to less proactive and they all say you have noting to worry about Despite me having a strong family history of hypothyroidism. 

Yea maximo, don't know what there is to loose by giving a fertility drug a go but it's hard to 'argue' with the consultant when you only have a fleeting. Knowledge of fertility stiff

Booth19, yea it's hard to take the usual stock answer, think I had too high expectations that they would do at least so something.

Pdmc, don't worry about feeling nauseated if you got a bfp.....I'm sure a bfp would be worth it despite the chance of nausea. probably that early on it, the nausea may not be too bad anyway.

At least we got car back. They never really found out what was caused it but they got it going. Just hope it does nt happen again.

Baby dust to everyone especially those coming near ovulation


----------



## booth19

don't worry Bigger, just sometimes it goes quiet for a little bit, we aren't ignoring you just as all over 40 and some of us having kids is a bit hectic at times. Stick around and i am sure you will find loads of support on here :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Bigger, don't give up yet as 41 is quite young still :) I think things change a bit more maybe nearer 44/45 but having said that I (and a few other ladies) have got pregnant at 44 :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

Welcome biggerfamily I am quite sure you will be happy here, I just started, and all the ladies are wonderful. I am 41 and have been trying to concieve coming up on 2 years in april, have been on clomid the past 3 months now just finished clomid 150mg cd 5-9 and still no BFP, and am as of nowon cd 18 and still no positive OPK, So I completely understand how you feel. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## pdmcd17

Booth hope af stays away and it's a bfp. Fx'd for two great outcomes ( bfp and great grades)

Max I'm in Canada so snow is normal here this time - granted right now there's none in my area. I don't want a green Xmas 

Bigger big hugs we all understand where your coming from. I have 2 kids dd18 and ds16. I also desperately want to have 1 more baby.
I'm ecstatic when one of these ladies gets a bfp. I share their ups and downs. I feel there pain when af shows up or worse happens
We all support each other. I hope this is the support you need from here

Pipi glad the car is back and working

Thanks ladies for the support and understanding and listening to me go on about the wedding. I will change my display pic after so you can see a pic

Have a great night and lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Bigger :) Our daughters are the same age! Have you told your daughter that you are 'trying'? DH and I have two adopted children and never had the 'urge' to reproduce until very recently. Butterfly is right about 41 not being too old, although the logistics can vary depending on whether you have to hunt around for a doctor that will support you. Is your doctor on-board with your efforts? Take care - I don't always post but I do read frequently.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Bigger - See what a lovely welcome you have had and as I said most of us are nearing 40 or over - when I first joined this thread I gained a lot of support as I was on my journey to have just one more child - so we can all understand were you are coming from on that one.:flower:

When you reach a certain age Dr's seem to dismiss your concerns whether it be the length of time you are ttc or worse so this is where I found the ladies on here to be more knowledgeable and helpful than the Doctors.(thanks ladies):hugs:

I didn't understand about the issues us older ladies would have as I had two perfect children already how hard could it be?

The Drs unfortunately put a lot of of our concerns down to our age and also just bad luck - you will learn hun like the rest of us it helps to have an understanding Dr who is prepared at least to carry our basic blood tests.

So now you've found us - you have no need to be on your own:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi_elk said:


> Thanks barnibear for the tip about is soy insoflavins. I'll do a search and see if I can find it...I'll contact you if that's ok if I can't find it. I see from your chart the spotting has stopped so hope you are feeling happier, only a few more days before you get to talk to yor gp.

You're welcome Pippi, just send me a message or pop something on here and I will find it eventually. Personally speaking I was...what the hey, I'll give it a go, although it didn't work the months I used it, a few months later I was pregnant and who's to say it didn't do something to those early eggs that take 3 months to mature (sadly that ended in the Apr m/c)

Yeah spotting stopped, thanks to those that were asking. Paranoia has well and truely set in but trying to remain calm. Concentrating on the kitchen refit madness. 


PDMC - Look foward to seeing that picture. 

Bigger - I'm 41, I'll be 42 in April so hang in there. I'm have a low ovarian reserve according to my AMH tests. I have no idea if this will be successful or not. I've a whole lot of worry ahead because of my previous losses, but a happy ending can happen, and has happened for a number of ladies on here some older than us. So, try to keep positive, it can go a long way.

After being 40 it is pretty much fob off time. Fertility clinics will suggest IVF or donor eggs. Or you'll get the you've been pregnant before so it will happen again. They don't know that just by looking at you. If your GP is sympathetic they can be really helpful but even they have their moments. Its when things are dismissed out of hand, or without evidence that it gets really difficult because you feel there is no where to turn. 

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned. I keep getting interrupted typing this so I've forgotten most of what I was going to write to who!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Maddy40 said:


> Hi Bigger :) Our daughters are the same age! Have you told your daughter that you are 'trying'? DH and I have two adopted children and never had the 'urge' to reproduce until very recently. Butterfly is right about 41 not being too old, although the logistics can vary depending on whether you have to hunt around for a doctor that will support you. Is your doctor on-board with your efforts? Take care - I don't always post but I do read frequently.

Yep our oldest knows we're trying for a another baby. She is thrilled about it an said to me I hope you have a boy or twins this time. I laugh an said that be nice this time around so can be done for good. I've always wanted a big family but with all the issues at least hope for one more an it be done. 

Our RE believes is a lady is in her 40's they are about to old to have babies. As he said to me long while back your getting OLDER an soon things will not work. I've had my bloodwork done an my levels for menopause isn't even close to menopause yet.


I'm seriously thinking of just giving up on TTC. I'm not happy at all an doing nothing for a day or so of fighting about ready to leave everthing an just give up all together. 

Called my RE office today to ask a question an they aren't even in. I can't get no answers at all. :growlmad: of why they are wanting me to come in for a CD11 scan. I'm really ticked off at them an hate my body.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Bigger- I have 1 1/2 yo twin boys, am over 40 and thinking I may want another. Are they saying they won't consider IVF? 

CD 17 and still low. The other day the stick had 2 nice lines on it so I'm going to tell myself the monitor is broken ha ha.


----------



## never2late70

Hello everyone :

So after a ton of soul searching the hubby and I have decided to go for round #3 of IVF using my own eggs..Is that crazy? We can't afford a donor and the clicks ticking either way..In my heart I know our chances are way better with donor eggs, but just not financially possible :(
Any advise? :shrug: 

See my sig 

Thanks,
~Angie


----------



## pdmcd17

Never I honestly have no advice we are ttc naturally so I know nothing 
I just want to wish you lots of baby dust with ivf


----------



## Butterfly67

Never I think that trying with your own eggs I something maybe you have to do to say you explored all avenues so if you want to go for that then :dust: to you :hugs:

One other option might be donor embryos which costs around £2k in Europe so less than if you are paying for your own ivf. Just a thought anyway. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ok so I was thinking you were in th uk not the us :dohh:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,

Never2late, good luck with your third cycle of ivf. as a completely neutral observer im sorry to say probably donor eggs will be more likely to be successful considering your previous Ivf results. Sorry hope I'm not offending you. 
How much extra are donor eggs in USA ? Would you consider travelling abroad for treatment with donor eggs...maybe it would be cheaper? 

Thinking of you tomorrow, barnibear...hope you get some support for your own Gp.


When is your big day pdmc? Is it after Christmas ?

Noting new here, 9dpo and my temp went up last night but only got 2.5 hrs of continuous sleep so don't think it means anything. Nervous of what my temp will be tomorrow morning...hope it does nt keep me awake tonight wondering what it will be (as happened last night). 
Sometimes coming up to Af I think I should stop temping as sometimes its too stressful.


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi I have done the same, stressing about temps so I don't sleep :dohh: yes, maybe stop taking them for a few days :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Bless you Pippi, been there, done it, worn the t-shirt out! While I was still temping, I finally settled on this as a compromise to stop myself going stir crazy, willing it to stay high: temp for a couple of days after ovulation to establish it has actually happened, then stop until around 12 dpo because anything before then is only tormenting yourself that this could be it and you are likely to read far too much into a single reading. If it is over 37 on the last day of your usual luteal phase, THEN is the time to start getting excited ad losing sleep over it xx


----------



## Nise

Feeling for you Pippi - been there too. I couldn't agree with Spoomie more. :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Barnibear. :hugs:

AFM - well massive turnaround at the end of last week. Having been told the court hearing on the 30th Nov was postponed till 16th Jan - it seems something went ahead coz SW rang and told me she'd been to court and it looks like they are going to grant us contact! She's back in court tomorrow so we will know for sure then! What should have been great news has caused so much worry and panic though because we are totally un-prepared and SW contact plan can only be likened to getting a bfp and then being told you're going into hospital to have the baby 2 weeks later. Because of the postponement I'm now part way through a new work contract that doesn't end till Feb 14th and is to late to pull out of and our house is not ready - final stage of renovations still on-going = no bedroom for LG yet :brat: Full version is in my journal if your interested. :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

maxxiandniko said:


> Bigger- I have 1 1/2 yo twin boys, am over 40 and thinking I may want another. Are they saying they won't consider IVF?
> 
> CD 17 and still low. The other day the stick had 2 nice lines on it so I'm going to tell myself the monitor is broken ha ha.

My RE will not do IVF on any women the age of 40.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi my wedding is dec29!!!!!
I don't temp it stressed me out too much, I hope you sleep tonight

Hi butterfly, spoomie and bigger

Nise I'm excited for you

Afm we went to Toronto for df bday stayed in a hotel lots of bd and the bonus it is my fertile window!

Af is due just before Xmas- now I'd be ok either way if it happened or didn't

I hope your all surviving the crazy holiday season. I'm almost done all the Christmas gifts and wedding stuff shopping ( hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks butterfly, Spoomie and Nise. nice to know I'm not the only crazy woman lying awake over a temperatures. The spike was just a once off...but i never learn.
Like your idea Spoomie...might just try that although I like knowing that af is on her way, low temps kinda prepare your mind to accept that it's not a bfp.
If I could discipline myself not to turn on the light as my thermo remembers the temp so I don't need to look at it straight away. I usually wake at 4 or 5 am briefly and then i take temp and go back to sleep.

Great news Nise,...does lg get to come to your house or is contact at her foster patents? Actually I should check out your journal and save you repeating yourself. Hope you get things sorted in time with the renovations and your work.
Such good news though for Christmas.

Less than 3 weeks then pdmc, can't imagine trying to prepare for a wedding day and Christmas at the same time. Hope the Toronto trip brings back a bfp, would be perfect timing.


----------



## Nise

The Interim residency order was granted today :happydance: We can start contact and the court have agreed to a slightly less stressful schedule that gives LG and us a chance to bond properly prior to the big move in which will now be the half term in Feb - so not that far away. Very happy and excited and about to get into full blown nesting! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh wow Nise that is great news congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Spoomie

Nise, this is truly wonderful. Your excitement is a joy to hear and confirms that there is more than one route to happiness, which can be a hard lesson to keep sight of in the midst of TTC OCD. February half term will be here before you know it. The more gentle timescale sounds like a very sensible plan, I'm sure it will make the transition smoother.

I feel for all those going through a hard time with stuff and poor Pippi, you reminded me of that desperation to see climbing temps by the light of my phone in the early hours when I too could have put the thermometer back under the pillow and waited till morning :-( Reading that and recalling actually made me shiver. I may not have my longed for sibling but I am so so glad to be free of that torment and in the depths of depression I never ever, ever thought I'd be able to say that so hang in there - either you will get your longed for baby or you will slowly learn to find your way back to happiness in another form. I know I am repeating myself but as my bereavement counsellor told me, remember: nothing stays the same forever; if things are really bad they will change, sadly (as many of us know the acute pain of loss) if they are really good they will change too. Hang in their ladies xxx


----------



## never2late70

Pippi_elk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Never2late, good luck with your third cycle of ivf. as a completely neutral observer im sorry to say probably donor eggs will be more likely to be successful considering your previous Ivf results. Sorry hope I'm not offending you.
> How much extra are donor eggs in USA ? Would you consider travelling abroad for treatment with donor eggs...maybe it would be cheaper?
> 
> Thinking of you tomorrow, barnibear...hope you get some support for your own Gp.
> 
> 
> When is your big day pdmc? Is it after Christmas ?
> 
> Noting new here, 9dpo and my temp went up last night but only got 2.5 hrs of continuous sleep so don't think it means anything. Nervous of what my temp will be tomorrow morning...hope it does nt keep me awake tonight wondering what it will be (as happened last night).
> Sometimes coming up to Af I think I should stop temping as sometimes its too stressful.

You're not offending me at all :hugs: Thank you.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great new Nise, glad to hear the contact will be at a more relaxed pace and let you get to know LG slowly..and vice versa obviously. 
Yes as Spoonie said its great to see that this is as exciting as any bfp. 

Thanks Spoonie, can't ever imagine life not taking temps and hoping for triphasic charts but its good to see that one can move on. It's nice to know that you can get back to the place where one is nt obsessing about all things ttc

Barnibear, how did today with gp go?


----------



## Spoomie

Pippi, I also meant to say that I too still like to temp around 12dpo to be ready for imminent arrival of the ever unwelcome AF. Oh yes, triphasic charts....I hated FFF (I invented the third F for an obvious reason!) when she would raise my hopes with 'Your chart may be triphasic......' only to dash them by silently removing it a day or two later. I really sense your pain/despair/longing/panic through your posts and I can relate so closely to all of these emotions, I also know that it is impossible for you to take any comfort from my journey :-( but I pray the pain passes soon xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Yay congratulations! So excited for you - it brings back sooo many memories of bringing home my son (who was 5yrs 10mths at the time) and a few years later my daughter (who was 4 and a half).


----------



## Nise

Thanks Ladies. It is very exciting and Spoomie, Pippi it is just like getting a bfp you're right.

Barnibear - Hope all is going well with you - I love that you're still charting. 

Maddy - Thanks lovely. It's nice to hear the positive vibe from someone who has been there. I just noticed that you're from Oz. I'm from Oz originally, still have the passport lol. I've been in England since I was a kid and stayed when my family all went back. :hugs:


----------



## booth19

great news Nise, :) x

How did it go Barni? x


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise how wonderful feb will be here in a blink of an eye!

Spoomie wonderful advice, it is true

Hi pipi Marie never and booth


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies I was seriously thinking of just giving up on TTC. and was not happy at all an doing nothing for a day or so of fighting about ready to leave everthing an just give up all together but DH took me out shopping few days ago an I seen all the baby stuff an seen a set of twins an I just can't give up my dream of having one more baby. My mothering instinct is so strong I just can't walk away just yet. I know we got 2 wonderful girls an love them with all of my heart but I just want one more baby. 

When I seen the set of twins I started :cry:an my DH said it will happen again don't give up an he :hugs: me. So that gives me more hope an I'm tryn to relax more if can. I go in Friday for 11 day scan to see if get to do a trigger that day an IUI the next. I sure hope get to. 

Me an DH still got more Christmas shopping to do an get to bring my mother back to her home from nursing home next week so that will keep us very busy plus get my mother lots of things for her apartment to keep her safe. So hopefully my mind will be busy with taking care of her stuff an etc..

To all you ladies I'll be praying you all get a BFP soon an win this darn battle against IF.

If you all want me to update after Friday I will.. Just let me know as I don't want to post if don't want it to be.


----------



## Barnabibear

Just a quick post,

Great new Nise, so happy for you. Its great to see things are happening for you, its been a long road. (I am still charting, as I've never charted on previous pregnancies. Although freaked myself out this morning when my temp dipped to 37.1, can't bear to put it on FF. Its really been cold overnight so I'm hoping its just that. Lol.)

Pippi and Booth, I've finally seen my GP, oh and what a battle that was trying to get that to happen yesterday. She's really happy for me and said I can pop in and see her as often as I need for support which I thought was lovely of her. She's doing all my referrals and trying to get an early scan in before Christmas. I'm so scared of scans now, its unbelieveable but if we see a heartbeat we can have a great Christmas, on the other hand if we don't Christmas will be a bust just like last year. Keeping everything crossed that this one will be all good.

Love to all.


----------



## garfie

Nise

:happydance::happydance: about bloody time - I've said this before come on Nise has a lovely home waiting full of love:flower:

Barni - Aw hun that's great news I know what you mean about scans - I'm sure everything will be fine this time.:hugs:

Bigger - I would like to know how it goes - good luck hun :happydance: I understand the need for just one more - everyone says to me but you have two healthy boys - true but is it wrong for me to want one with my new hubby. Hubby and I are singing off the same page at least even if no one else can understand what we are singing:haha:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - Nothing to report - thinking about testing Christmas Day - Why not?? - Keeping myself busy have 13 boxes of avon to sort and deliver so if nothing else I'm keeping fit:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

Barni - that's great news that your doctor is really treating you well. I know what you mean about scans. It's such a shame that they don't hold the excitement they should for us. I'm hoping with all my heart that yours swings the changes.

Bigger - you'd better let us know how it goes because we'll all be willing you on and have our bodies contorted with so much crossing of fingers and toes :haha: All the best of luck to you. :hugs:

Garfie - I hope with all my heart you get your Christmas bfp. If you want to test on Christmas day then I'm with you - why the hell not. :hugs:

AFM - back to chasing plumbers and builders... sigh, why don't they ring back when they say they will. Sometimes I think it would be quicker to do a course and do it myself!!! I would if it didn't have to involve a gas pipe!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Barnabibear said:


> Just a quick post,
> 
> Great new Nise, so happy for you. Its great to see things are happening for you, its been a long road. (I am still charting, as I've never charted on previous pregnancies. Although freaked myself out this morning when my temp dipped to 37.1, can't bear to put it on FF. Its really been cold overnight so I'm hoping its just that. Lol.)
> 
> .


that's great that you GP is supportive and hope you get good news from a scan before christmas. I can only imagine how scared you are of a scan.
I continued to temp when I got preganant last year....but despite having a missed miscarriage my temps stayed up. It was n't until I had full on AF that my temps started to drop. If I ever get a bfp I'll stop temping as I agree....you worry about every slight drop. I had read that you should stop temping one you get pregnant to reduce the stress but I thought it was providing reassurance so ignored that advice.

Spoonie, I love your name for fertillity friend, FFF :winkwink:
Yea guess I come across as desperate...I am 42 and a half and feel that if its ever going to happen for us it I need to get a BFP before I turn 43. 
Then I plan to ease off....as hopefully will feel that we've given it our best shot.

Yes Bigger, please come back and update us


----------



## Spoomie

Oh bless you Pippi, I didn't mean you sound desperate, I meant I can sense the desperation in your tone because you have such a longing for this to happen. I think the former sounds a bit mean and I hope the latter sounds more compassionate. Hang in there at 42; I was last pregnant at 42 although sadly ended in mc, though it CAN still happen. Guess it's just a case of luck when you are doing everything else you feasibly can, try to remember this and not beat yourself up that it is anything you are or are not doing x


----------



## Butterfly67

Barni, glad your doc is on board and hope you get your early scan :flower: It's weird how different people have different temps, my highest is about 36.8 and when I was pg it averaged about 36.7. I do wonder if I have some kind of low body temp thing going on :shrug:

bigger, yes come back and let us know how you get on :thumbup:

Pippi, :hugs::hugs: I think 43 is still good so don't limit yourself but hopefully it will happen before then anyway :flower:

pdcmdc - all sounds very exciting about the wedding :happydance::happydance:

Maryanne how are you doing? :flower:


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast Update about phone call with doctors office..

Just got off the phone with RE office asking questions about WHY having a scan on Friday day 11 as all other times do a day 13 an they said reason doing a scan on day 11 see how close I'm at having a surge for ovation an if I'm pretty close they will have the nurses on stand by for the weekend an when I get a + on my opk test call them an they will do the IUI over the weekend. They just want to be ready in case have to do the IUI over the weekend this time. They know how hard we've been trying an don't want us to miss a day. So for now things are up in the air not sure if IUI be on weekend or Monday. I told the nurse that my mother is coming home Monday an if have to do a IUI on Monday then what? She said we can work around that just relax an don't worry things will work out. So I'm trying to relax an if you all will pray things go good Friday. I didn't tell the nurse the femara making me cramp a lot more as last night for 2 hrs I cramped really good in ovaries which I know my ovaries are working over time now. Just hope to have 2 follies this time.

*How is everyone doing today?*

Hope you all are doing good. I'm waiting on UPS to show up to bring my order of cookie cutters :happydance: an my phone to be turned off for 2 hrs today to switch things over to another number. So most this day is going to be busy busy.

:hugs: to everyone now time for me to get busy busy an more busy.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Don't worry Spoonie, I understand what you mean about the subtle difference between being desperate and desperation in my tone. It's so hard to get the right tone when you are having to write about emotional things, as opposed to sitting having a chat over coffee.

Butterfly, I also have low temps. After ovulation I'm lucky if it reaches 36.5-36.6.When I was pregnant I usually averaged 36.5
From my reading online,Low basal temperature could be a sign of being hypothyroid. I got my tsh and t4 (i think it was t4 they check) checked but my levels are in the normal range, but at the high end (ths of 3.9 when over 4.2 is abnormal). But anyone I have raised my concerns with has dismissed me. Seems range for tsh in USA is a lower range (for fertility they want it below 2) than in UK and probably in USA I'd be treated.
I am always cold too....don't know if that plays a part.


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi_elk said:


> Don't worry Spoonie, I understand what you mean about the subtle difference between being desperate and desperation in my tone. It's so hard to get the right tone when you are having to write about emotional things, as opposed to sitting having a chat over coffee.
> 
> Butterfly, I also have low temps. After ovulation I'm lucky if it reaches 36.5-36.6.When I was pregnant I usually averaged 36.5
> From my reading online,Low basal temperature could be a sign of being hypothyroid. I got my tsh and t4 (i think it was t4 they check) checked but my levels are in the normal range, but at the high end (ths of 3.9 when over 4.2 is abnormal). But anyone I have raised my concerns with has dismissed me. Seems range for tsh in USA is a lower range (for fertility they want it below 2) than in UK and probably in USA I'd be treated.
> I am always cold too....don't know if that plays a part.

Wow this is spooky that you say this Pippi as I got my TSH and T4 results back today :wacko: My TSH is 4.05 and the doc said my results were normal but of course I googled :dohh: and I saw that they had recommended that the normal level be reduced to 3, so that would make it abnormal :nope: My Free T4 is 11 which is at the low end of normal for that (although it looks like the US use a different measurement on that).

Anyway, I will send those results to the clinic in Madrid and see if they have any concerns about the numbers. I am also often cold but I thought that was as a result of living in a hot country for 7 years up until 18 months ago :shrug:

I just hope that doesn't mess up my chances for the IVF :nope:


----------



## biggerfamily

Good Luck ladies on Getting a BFP.

AFM: Going to stay off here for a while. Try to relax an enjoy my life. I got called a attacker on another thread as was just trying to help but after what I had happen tonight by a younger person I'll not help no more. I don't like being called a attacker or troll just by trying to help.

I HATE IF an HATE when try to be helpful to others & get said I'm a attacker. 

NIght an God Bless All... 

I'll come back an post a update after Friday. Still an then be it. 

I was in a good mood but now depressed again. Gezz I hate my age. Got to learn to stay away from the younger ones as when try to help they think your attacking them.


----------



## Maddy40

Good luck Bigger. FWIW I had scans at CD7, 11, 13 to check follicle development, plus blood tests on each day to detect my LH surge. 

Warning - spoiler mentions pregnancy!


Spoiler
All those scans and bloods must have worked! I have a confirmed BFP although obviously it is early days. Baby will be due a week after my 42nd birthday. It still doesn't seem real as I have no symptoms, but over-40s it seriously can happen!


----------



## garfie

Maddy - Does this means congrats :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: Oh my good lord we've had no internet for 10 days! Haven't been able to do my FF or go here or google stuff or shop online or get my emails or anything! It's been killing me :haha:

I've just sat and read the thread, been thinking about you my lovely ladies :hugs: lots of catching up to do!

Love all xxx

Oh i ov'd last weekend .... so 2ww here. 

xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

biger hon dont stop coming to our thread. i rarely go onto other boards at all for that reason

maddie congrats!!!!

misty im in the 2ww i will no either way dec 24

so i need to vent my df sil the one i dont like just announced via fb its a boy
im hurting. I wanted to have the son with my df 
im happy for my bil (df brother) but not her weird
i react to her no one else just her one of my friends is pregnant and im so happy for her cant wait to go to her shower)

i must be projecting something onto her

i now know the conversation on my day will revolve around the first boy grandson someone to carry on the name as that is all the inlaws are discussing

i just want to pretend she isnt pregnant at all live in a bubble that she doesnt exist
how strange is that. it is just her pregnancies that drive me mental

at least i will have df by my side and he supports me even if he cant understand it - honestly i cant understand it

i have an amazing fiancee two beatiful teens a job i love great freinds. and here i am obsessing about her. normally im very rational. 

i am confused and wondering how much more of my craziness i can take. I know some of you understand (well a little lol)

i hope those in the 2ww get that early xmas gift of a bfp!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow this is spooky that you say this Pippi as I got my TSH and T4 results back today :wacko: My TSH is 4.05 and the doc said my results were normal but of course I googled :dohh: and I saw that they had recommended that the normal level be reduced to 3, so that would make it abnormal :nope: My Free T4 is 11 which is at the low end of normal for that (although it looks like the US use a different measurement on that).
> 
> Anyway, I will send those results to the clinic in Madrid and see if they have any concerns about the numbers. I am also often cold but I thought that was as a result of living in a hot country for 7 years up until 18 months ago :shrug:
> 
> I just hope that doesn't mess up my chances for the IVF :nope:


My T4 was 13.8 once and 15 pmol/l the second time so a little higher than yous but in the normal range. Yea think the USA use grams...but it's easy enough to convert. I found conversion factors by googling.

It'll be interesting to see what the clinic say to you. When I went to see the endocrinologist about my slightly elevated prolactin,I asked him about my thyroid. He just felt it through my neck and said it did nt feel enlarged...that was it. 

I said it to the fertiliy specIlist last week and he did nt seem to concerned, just said to repeat it in 3 months time.


Congrats maddy. It's great to see another over 40 get a bfp. Keep us updated on your progress.

Welcome back misty...I noticed you were missing but just thought you were busy in 'real life'.
I am going to be offline for over a week over chiristmas and know I'm going to suffer withdrawal symptoms. Although last year at my parents over Christmas we managed to conceive so hoping for some luck this year too.

Oh poor you pdmc, is it the fact that your sil is so showy about her bump...announcing the sex on fb etc? I remember you said you felt sorry for her before when she spoke to about something (can't remember what thought..). Is it the side of her that is showing off about her pregnancy in such a public way considering she knows you are ttc that bothers you? I know it would annoy me.
Maybe try write a list of what you are grateful for and focus on that and try not let her pregnancy ruin this special time for you and df.


Afm, temp dropped like a stone this morning but no af yet. Af is due today so no doubt she's on her way. Started on Angus cactus about 6 weeks ago so wondering is that delaying af showing.


----------



## Nise

Maddy - Fantastic news :yipee: Ooo, looks like the mature thread is having a run of good news. Long may it continue. :wine:

Hey Misty - lovely to see you back. Gah what a time for not having internet access :growlmad: I have to confess, I've been nowhere near a shop for Christmas pressies this year! 

PD..... Wtf do the letters of your sig name go straight out my head the second I press the reply button!!! Sigh and backspace... PDMCD - that's probably wrong isn't it? :wacko: I know it's hard with your sil but don't let her spoil your big day - have some fun, keep offering her a drink and then bash yourself in the forehead like this :dohh: and say 'gosh I keep forgetting, you can't have one can you - shame'. Then go strut your funky stuff on the dance floor and rejoice while she is stuck with all the oldies who will all be giving her unwanted name suggestions and tips on how she should raise her child! :hugs:

Bigger - Never mind. There are lots of really lovely ladies on this site, then there are a few complete nutcases who seem to come here with a problem but really only want to cause trouble - nothing you can say will be right and usually the thread ends up getting locked by the mods. We used to have live chat rooms on here which were great fun until one incident ruined it for everyone and they were closed down. Besides - young people always know best now and find out later they didn't - :haha:

AFM - All good here sorting out visiting with Foster carers of LG. Roll on 27th when I can take the sack of goodies that poor old santa is accidentally gonna leave at my house... well he is hundreds of years old now :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

nise enjoy your visit!!!!!
and i loved your comment i broke out laughing thanks i needed that


----------



## Maddy40

My weekend downer...


Spoiler
BT today showed HCG has barely changed in the past 48 hours - it only went from 19 to 21. the FS has reviewed my results and it's officially "not looking good" for a viable pregnancy...:cry:


----------



## Mistyy

Maddy I'm so sorry to hear that :(
Just :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies, been busy rushing round shopping so not been on for a couple of days and seemed to have missed a few posts.

Barni, scan really down to how you feel, I was in the same boat last year and never got one , eventually at 11 weeks I m/c but wished now I had taken a scan. Think at the time I didn't want any bad news spoiling Christmas not realizing also that I could have relaxed a little with good or bad news? fingers crossed for you :)

Hi Garfie - test - why the hell not! maybe a nice surprise and if not a large glass of wine with dinner x

Mistyy - lots of :dust: to you, i will be soon on the 2WW I hope

Pdmcd - rant away to us, I do know how you are feeling as I am completely this way with a friend of mine, she just sees it an accident but making most of it GRRR

Nise, I bet you can't wait, it will be like Xmas morning for all of you xx

Maddy, really sorry to hear that but fingers crossed its just a slow build :hugs:

Hi to all the other ladies frantically preparing for Xmas

AFM - should hopefully o/v around the 18th or 19th which makes me testing round 1st /2nd January. I will be in America for new year so no updates but at least that stops me testing from a date where there is no possibility of me getting a BFP and squinting at it sure I can see something!":wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Maddy big :hug: :nope:


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear maddy...thinking of you over the next few days.


----------



## biggerfamily

Went for my ultrasound today an it went OK. Have one follie on LO an will go for in for IUI on Monday. I didn't even ask the size but was told my lining looked really good. Reason didn't ask the size was after what the RE said I just tried to block everything else out. 

What made the day not great was while the RE was doing the ultrasound he said if this cycle don;t work have one more to go an he will not do anymore. We're so praying that this cycle works if not have one more an that is it. 

May have to look for a new RE that will work with ladies my age. If not our having a 3rd is gone. :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good news about iui on Monday bigger. Just hang in there :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Update...Ladies.
*NO IUI this month... It's canceled..*. I'm so depressed I'm sick. No IUI this time went al that way over for a 2hr drive an didnt get to do it.

Can't explain right now as just to updet to. Life suxs rite now

*NO IUI this month...*

Here is WHY..

'll try to explain WHY so depressed, sad an so sick. We was planning doing our IUI this morning & my DH has *never ever *had issues with doing his thing before but this time was a no go at all. :cry: He just couldn't do anything at all no where even getting his job done. I know he tried but when he told me he just couldn't I just broke down started crying. I said well have to forget this cycle and guess it be a bust. I even asked our RE to do a ultrasound see if I ovulated yet an he said NO WAY . I'm just so depressed things looks no + for a pregnancy this time. Now our RE nurse said for us to try an bd this evening if can but I just don't know if I can even do any bdn't for now. I've been very upset n doing nothing but crying. I feel like a failer an here we missed this cycle.

This just suxs so much this time. I wanted so bad too get this IUI done an hope maybe just maybe give my DH a gift for his birthday telling him I'm pregnant but oh no will not get too. Way I feel right now not sure if do a cycle for Janurary or not.:shrug:

My DH sit me down had a talk with me in our bedroom saying he was so sorry he couldn't do anything as he knows how important it was to do his thing but he just couldn't so he asked me when AF would be due and said maybe this next cycle we do it but I told him right now just don't know if will by the way feeling. He also said to me if it's in the middle of week might be better but I told him just wait to see if AF shows an then I'll count up the days an see then. Just right now I'm so depressed, sad an sick in stomach just can't think straight or even thing of doing another cycle. :nope::nope: Maybe this feeling pass in a day or so but for now just so down about missing this cycle I'm hurting. I feel like my heart is breaking in certain ways knowing this maybe a bust plus our RE will only do 2 more cycles an that is it.

*Should I ask for blood work to check making sure I ovulate or not?* I just don't know if should call see if can have my blood drawn to make sure ovulated but just don't know if should as it would be Christmas eve I think..


Is this a normal feeling?

I've never felt this bad before.


----------



## Pussycat1

Bigger, keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow, it's such a roller coaster journey. 
We've had a month off the fertility drugs etc but obviously still tried this month, but def not pregnant :(
We have an appointment with the consultant on Thursday then nurse right after so we can hopefully go ahead with IVF in Jan, but worried as AF came earlier than expected so will be day 6 of my cycle by Thurs so hoping its not too late to go for it. I spoke to one of the nurses and she said depends whether the consultant thinks we should go 'long protocol' or 'short protocol', I'm not sure of the difference. I'll be gutted if we can't do Jan, as Feb won't be possible for other reasons. 
Just wondering has anyone heard of Mild IVF? Was reading about a clinic in S London (create) and how the success rate in older ladies is actually higher than regular IVF plus it's a lot cheaper. Thinking that if this IVF doesn't work I may explore this option. Not sure if I'm grasping at straws though ...


----------



## Reb S

Hello ladies!! just popped in to see how you were all doing. Hubby and I still doing the adoption arguments, not got anywhere yet...but drinking lots of wine!
Nise - sounds fantastic xxx
Maddy - so sorry xxx hugs x
Hello to all the newbies - I was a regular here for years, but moved on now. Good luck and baby dust to you all xx
Pussycat- Mild IVF and Create unfortunately have appalling stats in terms of success. If you're giving it one last go, I would go to ARGC, which is the most expensive, but the best for our age group xx
I stalk you all occasionally and dream of the days when BFP's were possible for me - keep the torch for us oldies and remember the successes on this thread.
Reb (Now Mrs Reb!) x


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Reb :hi: good to see you. Hope you and DH can agree on the adoption and congrats on being Mrs Reb now! :wedding: :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Mrs Reb! Hurrah for the wine.........  xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi Mrs Reb!!!!

Bigger big hugs


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies x

*Reb*! :xmas3: Hellooooo. Congrats huny. Nice to see you lurking. Come here mooooooore! We miss you! TTC or not! :xmas12:

*PDMCD* - How long now? You must be so excited! My bet is that once your wonderful day gets underway you'll be so nervous/happy/excited that you'll hardly give your SIL a second thought! Cant wait to hear all about the big day :xmas8:

*Pippi* - stalked your chart a little bit, glad to see that old witch is leaving the building. No AF for xmas for you then! :xmas4: 

*Butterfly* - :xmas3:

*Pussycat* :xmas3:

*Bigger* - i feel for you, i really do. Personally when my DH and i were going through a particularly tough part of our TTC i found that it helped my DH psychologically speaking, and therefore 'sperm-alogically' speaking (!) when i kept the very worst of my upset and anxiety away from him, so to speak. We talked about our situation, and i showed my emotions, of course, but i kept my worst meltdowns away from him for a few cycles. I know this isn't a very PC or feminist view - seeming to 'shield' the man like this - but for us it had a knock on effect that he felt a little less under pressure, which meant his 'performance' didn't suffer. I hope you dont take any of that the wrong way - because i sympathise with you so much :hugs: It's a hard thing to explain without sounding unkind, and i don't mean it like that. I know you're in a really tough place right now. I'm just sharing how my DH and i coped. I hope next cycle goes more smoothly. Keep us posted :hugs:

*Maddy* - how are you? Keeping everything crossed for you there :hugs:

*Garfie* - :xmas3:

*Nise* -:xmas3: Lovely to hear about your visiting with LG being sorted. You're getting there! We've not been doing much actual shop shopping here either. Thank goodness for online shopping ay? We did go into town Saturday for 4 prezzies. Bedlam! It put me in a stinking mood, lol. Just the food shop to do now - a packed Tesco one evening at the end of this week. Maaaaarvelous! :haha:

*Barnie* :xmas3:

*Booth* :xmas3:

*Never2late* :xmas3:

*tiatammy* - :xmas3:

*maxxiandniko* - :xmas3:

*MissC* - for if you are lurking, or for when you read back :hugs: + :xmas3:

*TTCafter40* :xmas3:

And ALL lurkers and anyone i've missed! :xmas3: :xmas16: :xmas9:

*AFM* - not allot to report. DPO 10. :xmas17:
Temp did it's usual sky high thing yesterday. What IS that all about ????? Back down to usual this morning. FF has been changing its mind about my ov day everytime i put a temp in this cycle :xmas22: which has been amusing. On a conversational TMI note - i had * loads* of egg-white CM around ov this cycle! I usually have a bit - but this was lots. Didn't do anything different to cause it. Weird. Is it hormonal do you think?

ANYWAY ........ :haha: 

love and hugs and Christmassy :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi. I'm awful at checking in. I definitely wanted to say sorry to you Maddy, go for it Angela, and I still feel like I'm getting a little kick in the stomach when I hear that someone's pg pdmc so I get it. Hugs to everyone going through a hard time. AFM -I started using the monitor this month and it showed low the whole time. Of course I started thinking great I'm peri-menopausal and so when I saw yesterday's low I got really upset and bought a preg test. I got a faint positive when I took the test yesterday afternoon. I took another test and still a faint positive. This morning it's still positive but still light. So I'm thinking A) how is this even possible and B) if it is it's probably not going to work out since it's so light and didn't get darker with my FMU today. Today would be CD 28 so it should be darker. I'll call the dr this morning but honestly I don't even want to go in. I just know this won't end well and we leave on vacation Sunday and with my luck my betas will drop too slowly and she'll want me to do serial blood tests and I can't since I'll be away. Sorry for being so negative but this happened to me with one of my chemicals.


----------



## pdmcd17

misty i find my cm is varied month to month with no rhyme or reason hormones diet. Just take it, and go with it. its great for the spemies!

i am so excited about the actual wedding I cant wait to marry my amazing man. i am dreading the dinner. i have told df and prewarned him i may be using my cphone to help me cope with his family. As unfortunately are wedding is also his families christmas gathering and the first time in over 1 yr all hte siblings will be together.

misty and others who is still here on the FB group? i can personally add you onto my fb and you can see the pics

Max im praying for your positive outcome - congrats

it is looking like we will have a green christmas here there is no snow here in southern ontario and i think it is sad i want snow for christmas. we normally have some by now.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Just a quick post...

Good luck max, keep us posted. 
Sorry to hear you going through a tougher time bigger. Feal sorry for your oh, can't be easy the pressure of having to produce the goods.

Yes misty, af on her way out, will ovulate on Christmas Day or the day after..so better not eat so much we can't bd! Spookily the same timing almost as when we conceived last year...just one year older thought.
I took vitex for the last 2 months but af was so light and was a day late ( despite my temps dropping) so going to stop it. My cycles are regular so don't think it's adding any benefit.
Fingers crossed for you this month, its nice to have loads of cm around bd thought. I always feel bd is more likely to be successful if there lots of cm. your spike this month is almost like last month.

Good luck and have a great day pdmc, 
Congrats mrs Reb...


----------



## Butterfly67

pdmdc I am on fb group and would love to see pics :happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I go for blood work tomorrow and then Thursday. I would just let it alone but I leave for vacation on Sunday and won't be back till New Year's Day so I don't want to miss anything major.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Was just checking to see if there were any new posts and stalked your chart maddy40 as was wondering how things were progressing. so sorry to see af arrived. Hope you doing ok.


----------



## tiatammy

I wish all the ladies a very merry christmas, and a happy new year and may all your wishes come true this year.:xmas7::xmas6::xmas4::xmas3::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12::xmas16::xmas17: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies :xmas3:

:hugs: *Maddy* :( I am sorry.

Just came to have a nose at what's happening too. Very quiet here - I guess we're all busy cooking all those last minute hand made mince pies and sausage rolls 'et all'? No? :haha::haha: Neither am i! lol. The prezzies are all done now, except one. Oh and the two which STILL havn't turned up from Amazon ...... :dohh: <please please let them turn up today>


----------



## Mistyy

Pressed Send too soon! :dohh:

I was only going to say - thinking of you *PCMCD* and excited for you for your :wedding:

AFM - DPO13.

FFs got me ov'ing on CD13 ... Wrong i think. My luteal phase is never longer than 14 days, so i'm expecting AF on Sunday. Nice. Why does it always shift itself to the bloomin weekend? Hmm?? :coffee: Anyway FF is going to think AF is late :shrug:

Oh well, love and hugs xxx


----------



## garfie

Maddy - BIG :hugs: so sorry hun :flower:

Love to all the ladies how mad has this week been :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

:xmas3: Hello to everyone :xmas3:

Just thought I'd pop in an say we saw a heartbeat today. Very tiny, needed the internal scan to find it. Measures at just over 5 weeks when I thought I was just over 6 weeks but they did say it can be +/- 7 days at this stage. I'm hoping and praying that this will be a sticky bean and stay with us this time. The consultant has given me Clexane to start at 7 weeks, please, please, please let this be the one that we get to see grow up.

Merry Christmas to you all and have a fantastic wedding PDMC. Enjoy the holidays, I here there's no white Christmas in the UK, it will more likely be a wet Christmas!

:xmas16::xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## garfie

Barn - Aw hun that's great news - of course you will see this little one grow up :happydance::happydance: The rain has already begun:cry: What's Clexane hun:shrug:

PD - Enjoy your wedding hun - it goes by so fast and enjoy your honeymoon even more :winkwink:

Love to all:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

Barn that is wonderful fx'd 

It's snowing here!!! Maybe it'll stick around

I will post pics on fb on our group after the wedding

I can't wait to be off after Monday -for the holidays and wedding
We're going to do a delayed honeymoon trip late winter when the resort ls are less expensive

We are going away to a very nice hotel for 2 nights in Toronto ( one wed never stay in normally as it rather expensive I've never stayed in a 5* before)

Misty I'm due for af on Monday well be cycle buddies except I'm a 24 day cycle
But maybe the evil witch will stay away for us both

I've been fighting a bug I'm sore and achy and stuffy I've been resting lots as I can't afford to get sick the holidays and wedding are so close. Df is fighting it too not fun

Lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news barnibear, when is your next scan...hopefully they won't leave you till 12 weeks. 

Take it easy pdmc, at least it's better to be fighting it now than next week, you should both be well over it by 29th. I'm not on fb at all...so maybe I won't get to see any photos. Just resisted joining and use my ohs account to keep in touch with mutual friends. 

Misty, looks like you prob ovulated cd15 or 16. When you use 'research' method to predict ovulation does it also give same day? Sometimes I find that's better than advance if the chart is a bit unclear.

Going to gp in a few minutes, going to ask her what my options are for ivf (as thats all the nhs ferility consultant said was worth our while doing....even thought he didnt think that was even worth doing). we might give one cycle a go despite the horrendous odds and the expense.


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi do you have the option of using an Egg Donor to get around the 'old eggs' issue that we all have as over-40s?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope you're doing ok Maddy...

I don't know Maddy about egg donation...not easy to get in Northern Ireland and tbh not sure I want to go down that route.
I think I'd like the baby to be genetically mine and DH's. I know I would n't like to use a sperm donor as I want my DHs child and I think my DH feels the same way about a donor egg. I think I'd prefer just total adoption than having a baby that is biologically related to only one of us. I don't mean to cause offence to any others out there as I know lots of people go down that route, but I don't think its for me. Well then never say never, I said IVF was n't for me and now I'm considering it....so who says in a years time I won't feel differently. I don't know....there's a lot to get your head around with this ttc lark when you are over 40.


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies an update doc. has upped my clomid to 200mg cd 5-9, so i start tomm. wishing you all the best a merry christmas and a happy new year, and may all your wishes come true. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS. I HOPE THIS DOSE DOES IT.


----------



## Barnabibear

Thanks for your well wishes, I'm never sure if you want to know or not. Next scan will be around 8 weeks, 2nd week in Jan. I'm having clexane, it's a blood thinner because there were lots of clots in the placenta when I had my son, which probably caused his death so this time round they're trying to ensure that won't be an issue. I was terrified this morning at the scan, but I'm glad I've been now. There's still lots more worry ahead, I may relax a bit after 12weeks, but I've got to get there first. 

Thank you all, for your support. I know we've all been through so much.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Maddy - so sorry :hugs:
Pd - have a wonderful wedding!
Barni - this one will be fine!
Hi to everyone else
My beta was 142 and I go for a second one on Saturday just to see if anything's going wrong yet.


----------



## Pussycat1

Barni, that's lovely news! Do keep us posted, hearing good news like this gives us hope! 
We had an appointment with our consultant today who said what we knew she would: next step IVF. I'm encouraged as she said biologically I was more like 36 (I've just turned 42), and my partners samples had all been good, our failure to conceive by IUI (we've had 3 failed attempts) can't be explained but could be any number of things. She said to give us the best possible chance we should have IVF with ICSI which we said yes to at the time, but now after reading more I'm wondering if that's really necessary, though I suppose they know best. I do sometimes get the feeling they see the chance to earn a little but more and ICSI is an extra £1000. Anyway I start the injections 4th Jan, so fingers crossed this is it for us! 
Happy Christmas everyone and here's to a fertile 2013!


----------



## biggerfamily

Good luck to everyone. 

May you all have a wonderful holiday season and get everything you want

AFM: Got mother out of nursing home Monday an she hadn't been home long til she went to the ER 2 days later an then again this morning so they kept her in hospital an going to try have her put back in nursing home as she;s not able to be at her home alone at night. 

Now about me I've got a darn horrible YI an not sure WHY but I'm treating myself for it. Since IUI was cancled me an DH finally bdn't on the peak day so it would be great if was pregnant but not getting my hopes up. 

Congrats to the ones that is pregnant. May you have a HH9M


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi_elk said:


> Hope you're doing ok Maddy...
> 
> I don't know Maddy about egg donation...not easy to get in Northern Ireland and tbh not sure I want to go down that route.
> I think I'd like the baby to be genetically mine and DH's. I know I would n't like to use a sperm donor as I want my DHs child and I think my DH feels the same way about a donor egg. I think I'd prefer just total adoption than having a baby that is biologically related to only one of us. I don't mean to cause offence to any others out there as I know lots of people go down that route, but I don't think its for me. Well then never say never, I said IVF was n't for me and now I'm considering it....so who says in a years time I won't feel differently. I don't know....there's a lot to get your head around with this ttc lark when you are over 40.

Not insulted, I firmly believe there's something out there for everyone :) Adoption was my first option (I have 2 adopted kids) and now I'm trying to TTC, so for me the whole biological connection wasn't important at all, but I know that for many people it's a high priority. Best of luck! :flower:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pussycat1 said:


> Barni, that's lovely news! Do keep us posted, hearing good news like this gives us hope!
> We had an appointment with our consultant today who said what we knew she would: next step IVF. I'm encouraged as she said biologically I was more like 36 (I've just turned 42), and my partners samples had all been good, our failure to conceive by IUI (we've had 3 failed attempts) can't be explained but could be any number of things. She said to give us the best possible chance we should have IVF with ICSI which we said yes to at the time, but now after reading more I'm wondering if that's really necessary, though I suppose they know best. I do sometimes get the feeling they see the chance to earn a little but more and ICSI is an extra £1000. Anyway I start the injections 4th Jan, so fingers crossed this is it for us!
> Happy Christmas everyone and here's to a fertile 2013!

ICSI is worth it but yes I'm sure the extra money doesn't hurt them!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi - I hear you. When I did IVF I went there wondering if I would do a donor egg if the IVF didn't work. It's not an easy decision and I totally understand what you're saying. 
Bigger - sorry about the YI (and your mom although it sounds funny to put your mom and a YI in the same sentence) but I hope the BD works. 
Tia - good luck!
Hi to everyone else!


----------



## booth19

Barni- yes we love to hear success stories on here, i am sure everything will be fine and try to relax a little over Xmas - easier said than done I know.

Maddy - sorry to hear of your chemical :( sending hugs


Pipi- i know what you mean about donor eggs, I was told the best chance was with donor eggs but really do not want to go down the that route. I suppose its easier for me i already having an 8 yo but if it doesn't happen for me again i will just be grateful for what I have got.:)

Maxi - fingers crossed for you :)

AFM - not sure if O this month, was due in last couple of days but only getting a darker strip today! Oh well onwards and upwards.

If I don't manage to get on here before Xmas wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas, and a happy, healthy and fertile new year. Good luck to all those testers at Christmas and hopefully when i get back from my Xmas hols I see a few BFPs xx


----------



## Nise

Maddy my lovely, I am so sorry to hear your news and wish you much strength at this sad time. I had the same thing just before last Christmas so can empathise with you. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

:witch::xmas2: CD1 again here. With cramps and grumpiness etc. That means FF was right and i ov'd on CD13 this time. Perhaps this month i should start the BDWI on CD11 or 12 instead of the usual CD12 or 13?

Anyway, the good thing is i usually only have about 4 days of bleeding, so should be ok again for a bit of xmas action with DH by xmas night :xmas20: :haha:

The other good thing is the house is full of chocolate and i've decreed it's time to make a start on it all! 

Love all xxx


----------



## Nise

Mistyy said:


> :witch::xmas2: CD1 again here. With cramps and grumpiness etc. That means FF was right and i ov'd on CD13 this time. Perhaps this month i should start the BDWI on CD11 or 12 instead of the usual CD12 or 13?
> 
> Anyway, the good thing is i usually only have about 4 days of bleeding, so should be ok again for a bit of xmas action with DH by xmas night :xmas20: :haha:
> 
> The other good thing is the house is full of chocolate and i've decreed it's time to make a start on it all!
> 
> Love all xxx

Trust the bloody witch to try and turn it into Shitmas! Go open that chocolate and get stuck in - you will not be beaten. It certainly wouldn't hurt to try CD11 for start point if you are aiming for CD13 - best the :spermy: ready and waiting rather than trying to catch up! Hope the cramps bugger off soon. :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast post.

My mother is in nursing home now as the doctors made the decision with me what is best but it's going to be a very hard holiday season for me due having put her there for good.


AFM.. My temperature done a drop below the cover line today which not sure what that means. As I'm only 6DPO. 

Ladies I hope you all enjoy your Christmas & get all the gifts you want. :winkwink:


----------



## pdmcd17

Good luck pussycat
Hi max booth and nise

Misty too bad af came, I may be joining you in a day or 2
I start bd on cd5 as I ov around cd10

Bigger I help place people in nursing homes all the time and ad to place my dad, take comfort in the fact she will be safe and have 24/7 support. Usually they stabilize and improve ( ie gain weight and less falls)
It does get easier over time

So I hope you don't mind a wedding update my 3 girlfriends are coming to the diner, we got a slightly bigger room!!! So two tables I will not be sitting with the sil in fact df whole family will be at the other table. I asked df to help with seating and he organized it! 
It makes me happy as I now have friends there to support me at the diner

Good luck to everyone still waiting
Merry christmas to everybody


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone, just a quick post to say happy Christmas as I probably won't be on for the next 10 days as my parents don't have decent Internet. Will definatley be suffering withdrawal effects. 
Should ovulate in the next 2 days but no sign of anything signs yet...change of routine always messes things up.
Good luck to barnibear and maximo with you bfp and hope there are some more bfps over the Christmas hols. Hope you have a wonderful wedding pdmc. 
Sorry no time for anymore personals as I need to get to sleep as long drive ahead of us tomorrow.


----------



## Maddy40

Merry Christmas from Australia to the other 'older chickies' here :) We had our Xmas celebration yesterday and I joyfully ate all the things I would have missed out on if our BFP had stuck (pate, ripe cheeses, undercooked and fresh seafood, overcooked BBQ meat and salads that sat around in the heat and wilted before I got to them!) I also indulged in a variety of alcoholic beverages in honour of all my pregnant friends who couldn't do so! Merry ho ho ho!


----------



## Butterfly67

Quick one from me as on my phone

Maddy lol and :hugs:

Bigger could be implantation dip?

Barni so glad you heard heartbeat great news :thumbup:

Maxxi fingers crossed for sticky bean 

Mistyy yay for Xmas :sex: lol

Pippi 10 days without proper Internet :saywhat: :haha:

Garfie, Nise, maryanne, greens, beetle, Reb, Spoomie, miss c, pcmcd and anyone else I have missed happy Xmas :xmas16:


----------



## Nise

:xmas8:MERRY CRISTMAS:xmas8:

Maddy - good on you, glad you enjoyed all that naughty stuff

Barnie - I managed to miss your post last time I was on!!! :dohh: Great news on seeing the HB and of course we want to know how you are getting on. I hate it when people get a bfp and bugger off completely - I like to share in the good times too so please please keep us posted.

PCMD - So pleased your OH did brilliantly on the table planning and you now have friends with you. Have a fantastic :wedding:day, I can't wait to hear all about it. 

Bigger - Must be hard putting your Mum into a home but at the end of the day it is for the best and you are doing it for the right reasons. I'm sure she will settle in. :hugs:

AFM - I've got the dreaded cold bug, but trying to ignore it. Christmas shopping is mainly done - just a couple of things to get later for the 3 other kids that are in the foster home with our LG, I don't want them to feel left out at all. I was out shopping yesterday and found a fantastic and really old fashioned Christmas brown hessian sack with Merry Christmas written on it - I'm going to rough it up a bit, fill it and when we go up to see LG on the 27th. I'm gonna put an envelope on it stating it is only to be opened by a child under 10!!! and an invisible letter inside with one of those torches that you have to shine on it to read which will explain why it was at my house and not not theirs! Lol, they will all be believers by the time I leave. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Merry Christmas Ladies

PD - So glad that the seating is sorted and you are with all your friends:flower: Have an absolute fabulous wedding :happydance:

Barni - Glad to hear things are going well with you - hope you get time to relax over Christmas and put your feet up:winkwink:

Nise - It's so cute when they still believe - my youngest still wants to believe but hears so much at school :cry: told him the year he says he doesn't believe Santa stops leaving the santa sacks and even hes worked out he needs to keep his mouth shut or he will be down some 20 pressies:haha:

Bigger - Aw hun I really feel for you it's a difficult decision to make but as someone else commented she will get 24 hour care, be less lonely and also you will look forward to the visits. We have the same decision to come to in the New Year about putting hubbys nan in a home or not she has had 4 falls in two weeks and currently lives in warden assisted housing:cry: Your chart is looking good hun - it could very well be an implantation dip :dust::dust::dust:

Misty - Get on them sexy undies and get to it girl :winkwink:

Pippi - OMG how are you going to manage - it's like going back in time aaaarrrrgh:flower:

Maddy - Yum all those foods sound delicious - I was at my pregnant friend's this weekend for a Christmas Breakfast and to swop pressies I had a runny egg & bacon sandwich - she was practically drooling cos she can't have one :haha:

AFM - Feeling a bit how do you say ........ well I should have a 10 month old running around around or should be 37 weeks pregnant (gotta say I'm not showing at all:haha:) not to mention the recent loss :cry: 8DPO what the heck is happening with my chart :growlmad: anyone care to tell me:haha:

Have a great Christmas ladies - enjoy and I will probably be back on here in the New Year:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise omg that is so sweet- I can't wait to hear how the 27th goes

Pipi I hope your withdrawal isn't too bad

Garfie hugs I don't have ant idea what's going on with your chart, it's cute your lo semi believes how old is he?

Afm just waiting for af to she up I'm breaking out super tender boobs - just praying if she is coming she's on time ( I don't want her here on my day) of course a bfp would be an amazing gift 

Our Christmas will be quiet. Tomorrow I wrk then we will go to midnight mass open gifts, Christmas Day we do stockings and diner. It's just the four of us, nice and quiet


----------



## Mistyy

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:*merry christmas*:xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone and Merry Christmas! I got a message from the doctor today (I was on the plane). My beta went up (don't know the number) so it looks like I should be ok while on vacation. Another story when I get home of course. I have a dr appt on Jan 10. I hate to sound so negative but since I miscarry more than I carry I can't help it.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Merry Christmas again! (it's now Christmas here in the US)


----------



## pdmcd17

Max where in the USA are you? I'm in Ontario 
I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this is the sticky one!!!!

ATM just waiting for her to show up I'm spotting so she's coming late ugh shell still be her on sat:( :(

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## maxxiandniko

pdmcd17 said:


> Max where in the USA are you? I'm in Ontario
> I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this is the sticky one!!!!
> 
> ATM just waiting for her to show up I'm spotting so she's coming late ugh shell still be her on sat:( :(
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE

That would figure wouldn't it? I got a cold sore right before my wedding but it managed to go away right before. When I was on the pill my periods weren't too heavy so it would have been ok but now I need several super plus tampons a day so I'd have an accident for sure if I was getting married ha ha. I'm in NY. Right now we're out west skiing, or at least trying to. The twins don't get the concept of time zones and we've been up at 4:30 AM every day so far.


----------



## pdmcd17

Max we're semi close I'm about 3 hours from buffalo! 
Have fun skiing. Df works for a ski tennis company and I just got new skis I'm dying to use them. I'm possibly going to Colorado with df on a wrk trip, and getting some skiing in


----------



## maxxiandniko

Nice!


----------



## Adele1969

Hello everyone,

Today I'm 12 dpo, cd 24. Af is due in 4 days. My boobs are killing me. Have slight af like cramping on/off for a week or so. Used clear blue hpt this morning & got bfn. Am wondering am I out for this month. The suspense is driving me insane. Dh & I have agreed that we will only go for another month or 2 as I will be 44 in january. 

Am feeling so disappointed :(


----------



## maxxiandniko

Adele1969 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I'm 12 dpo, cd 24. Af is due in 4 days. My boobs are killing me. Have slight af like cramping on/off for a week or so. Used clear blue hpt this morning & got bfn. Am wondering am I out for this month. The suspense is driving me insane. Dh & I have agreed that we will only go for another month or 2 as I will be 44 in january.
> 
> Am feeling so disappointed :(


I hope you're not out. Do you know for sure when you ovulated?


----------



## Adele1969

maxxiandniko said:


> Adele1969 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I'm 12 dpo, cd 24. Af is due in 4 days. My boobs are killing me. Have slight af like cramping on/off for a week or so. Used clear blue hpt this morning & got bfn. Am wondering am I out for this month. The suspense is driving me insane. Dh & I have agreed that we will only go for another month or 2 as I will be 44 in january.
> 
> Am feeling so disappointed :(
> 
> 
> I hope you're not out. Do you know for sure when you ovulated?Click to expand...


I think I do. The 16th if I'm right. I always get whats like an af cramp grumbling for the day so I'm assuming that's it. What do you think?


----------



## Mistyy

Fingers crossed for you *Adele*. I sympathise with the symptom spotting. Mother nature is very cruel sometimes! All my pre menstrual symptoms match perfectly with early preg symptoms almost every month :wacko: It's a waiting game :dohh:

Hope everyone had a good Crimbo? Ours was quiet but good. DH has a nasty cold and i think he's passed it on to me 'cos my nose is running i feel run down this morning. We were at the ILs yesterday which was rather a baby fest. It was ok though. I'm coping better. I had a big stab in the heart when the babies were put all together on the floor in front of the tree for photos. My baby wasn't there :( :( :( 

Well we're in the 'no mans land' between xmas and new year, so there's not allot to do here but try to get through the leftovers and the boxes of chocs. We don't seem to have any normal food in the house! :haha:

Thinking of you *PCMCD*. Hope it all goes wonderfully :D

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Adele fxd for you

Ahh misty your so sweet! Af come a day late I'm praying she lightens up a lot today and I'm just spotting. I want to enjoy tomorrow night;). Plus I'm entering my fertile window in the next few days

Tomorrow I get married!!! I can't wait, today we get our flowers. I have a massage booked. Df is staying in a hotel tonight - it'll be weird him not sleeping here but being in town. 

Jan 1 will be soon. I'm going back onto my healthy eating to maybe get back on track with my weight loss, maybe that will help me get my bfp in my last few months of ttc
I hope everyone had a good Christmas. The next time I come on I will be married
Have a great day ladies


----------



## Adele1969

Hi girls,

Quick update. Af like cramping has ceased. Boobs still sore. 3 days to wait & see. Thanks so much for your messages of support.

Pdmcd good luck tomorrow. So excited for you!!! Sending love his & baby dust for your special day.

Misty thanks for your message. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Here's hoping for all of us :)


----------



## biggerfamily

May Everyone Have A Very Happy New Year an Get Your BFP's!!!

AFM: Still going to be TTC but my DH & I decided be best to leave the internet to relax an not stress..Do our last 2 IUI's these next few months an then save for IVF/ICSI/PGD an more for 2014.

God Bless All an may you all have a HH9M to all.

Good Bye I'm Gone Now!!!v


----------



## pdmcd17

Bigger good luck and if you feel up to it come back and check in

So ladies today is my big day wow I'm so excited!!!

I'm at the salon under the dryer the big old kind with curlers in my hair lol
I can't wait to see the finished product

I will post pics on fb and if I can figure out the spoiler ill post one here for all my friends here to see

Af ended so I will get my wedding night bd in lol and I'm entering my fertile window so fx'd for a wedding bfp

Goodluck to everyone


----------



## Maddy40

Pdmcd17 hope your wedding is wonderful, can't wait to hear about it.

Adele not long to wait now (although I bet it feels forever to you).

Bigger do pop in and visit from time to time.

Happy early new year to everyone!


----------



## Adele1969

Maddy the wait is endless!! 

Pdmcd have a fantastic day (and night). Would love to see some pics :)

No change today. Boobs still sore. Have noticed that every afternoon for the last week I've dozed off on the settee. Is it a sign of something or have I just been a total pig over Christmas haha.

Not feeling terribly hopeful at all. Just waiting for the witch to arrive on Monday :(

Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Adele1969

So af starting to make an appearance. Not my month. Only 1 more month to try :(


----------



## Adele1969

Actually feeling really bummed. What's the chances of us succeeding over the next month when we haven't succeeded since mmc sept 2011. It's been 15 months of bd nonstop yet af shows up like clockwork every month. F*** you Aunt Flow I f****** hate you :(


----------



## Mistyy

Aw* Adele* :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear AF is at the door. Is the one more month trying a joint idea or your own? It seems very final! Although, as we have all discussed at times before on this thread, there has to come a time to call it a day at some point. It's a hard fact to face. I have found it helpful to see the unmentionable 'giving up' discussed here in a positive way actually. It helps me remember there is life after TTC. Rambling now, sorry.

*Bigger* - good luck on your journey. 

*PDMCD* - you'll be a married woman by now. Yay! How exciting! :happydance:

:wave: to* Maddy*

AFM - feeling shitty! Got DH's flu. Ear ache, sore throat, head ache, burning up, the lot. Dunno what CD i am ... at the mo i don't care! lol. Had to do roast dinner for 6 earlier and all i wanted to do was curl up on the sofa.

I think my ov is due on the day or the day after DH goes back to work next week. So he'll be tired just when i'm getting fruity :roll: Typical!

Love to all, anyway xxx :dust:


----------



## Adele1969

Mistyy said:


> Aw* Adele* :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear AF is at the door. Is the one more month trying a joint idea or your own? It seems very final! Although, as we have all discussed at times before on this thread, there has to come a time to call it a day at some point. It's a hard fact to face. I have found it helpful to see the unmentionable 'giving up' discussed here in a positive way actually. It helps me remember there is life after TTC. Rambling now, sorry.
> 
> *Bigger* - good luck on your journey.
> 
> *PDMCD* - you'll be a married woman by now. Yay! How exciting! :happydance:
> 
> :wave: to* Maddy*
> 
> AFM - feeling shitty! Got DH's flu. Ear ache, sore throat, head ache, burning up, the lot. Dunno what CD i am ... at the mo i don't care! lol. Had to do roast dinner for 6 earlier and all i wanted to do was curl up on the sofa.
> 
> I think my ov is due on the day or the day after DH goes back to work next week. So he'll be tired just when i'm getting fruity :roll: Typical!
> 
> Love to all, anyway xxx :dust:

Hey Misty,

We discussed it (me & hubby) with obgyn. She said that after the 44th birthday fertility plummets & there is an apt already made for feb 22nd for me to have mirena fitted. Hubby & I talked again over Christmas & I think I'll be cancelling that apt lol but we have given ourselves just a month or so. 

We got pregnant in 2011 without planning. It had been so long happening (4 yrs) that I actually didnt think I still could. Our kids are 20 and 17 but we were all thrilled at the prospect of a little one joining us. We went for nuchal screening at 13 wks & there was no heartbeat. We have been ttc ever since & it's the hoping and disappointment every month that's killing me. It's taken over my life to the point where I'm not sure i can keep taking the disappointment. 

Me & hubby decided if nothing happens in next month or so then thats Mother Nature's way of telling us we're just too darn old. I would love to be happy again. I haven't been truly happy since we had mmc & I'm sick of plastering a smile on & pretending I'm ok. My hubby & kids are wonderful & so supportive but other people (family & so called friends) have actually said that I'm too old & that I already had my children.

Thanks for listening. At least I can come in here and rant and everyone in here actually understands exactly how I'm feeling xxx


----------



## Adele1969

Ps Misty, hope you start feeling better soon & if your hubby's too tired do what I do. I say just lie there honey ill do all the work hahaha it doesn't take long to get him going xxxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi ladies I hope this works here's our hockey themed pic from the wedding!

I'm a Mrs!!!! I'm wearing his family tartan and he has his tartan bow tie in
It was funny me trying to walk in skates and a dress but he loved the pic

The wedding was wonderful, the minister funny my kids looked so beautiful and grow up! My dd was my maid of honour and ds have me away and hugged me ( in front of everyone - he's 16)

The dinner was harder I had to see my showing sil, I had a mini break to the bathroom when dh got snippy at my snippy comment where I referred to her as the vegetarian. ( and no I don't have problems with vegetarians I just couldn't use her name)

Of course him being snippy made it harder, we made up but I felt like such a evil cow for hating & resenting her for being pregnant. I had another meltdown on the way to the hotel cause I avoid his families table cause I couldn't bear seeing her. Dh was amazingly supportive, it's hard for us both I feel like I'm being crazy

I'm so happy I'm married and now I have no reason to see her till after she has the baby in may. 

We are in Toronto for a few days and outside union station the major transit hub
For trains buses street cars and the subway was a homeless teen young adult girl holding a sign baby girl due feb 2013 please help

All I could think is so many responsible employed in a stable relationship desperately want a baby and could afford the lo- and here a street person is pregnant I said to dh how can she honestly expect to raise the baby.

Enough if my rant I did have a lovely evening last night and still can't believe we're really married!!!! Dh is dozing beside me lol it's 7 pm and I can't wait to go out for diner.

I want to wish all my lovely bnb friends a healthy happy New Years where you are surrounded by love and happiness. May your dreams come true or you find peace with post ttc life. You have all been do supportive of me and everyone else on this up and down journey and I know I couldn't make it with out your supports.

Happy New Years ladies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Nise

Awe Adele, I'm sorry the rotten old witch had to come along and spoil the party. I wouldn't put pressure on myself to completely give up yet if I was you 44 is not over the hill there are a shit load of women older than that who all got pg naturally and went on to have healthy babies. Cancel the poxy Merina - why put a barrier in the way. Look forwards, take up all the shit you gave up, keep the faith and we'll keep our fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

PCMCD - :wohoo: Gorgeous pic, looks like you had so much fun. Loving the wedding dress and ice skates combo. Congratulations Mrs! :hugs:

Misty - Sorry you've got the lurgy, I sympathise as I'm just getting over it - in clear out mode and every time I blow my nose my left ear pops and bloody hurts! Hope you feel better for tomorrow and can enjoy NYE.

AFM - Had a nice Christmas, was quiet with just the two of us but soon got noisy on the 27th. We had a lovely time with LG she liked her presents and managed to solve the riddles - funnily enough when she opened the first present she said 'Yep, exactly what I asked Santa for'! That was the present I just saw and bought on implulse - the other one a chocolate coin maker was what the Foster Mother told me she'd asked for! We took her out for the whole day - went to the Life Centre in Newcastle and did everything including ice skating which was what she was most excited about. She's a lovely little girl, has a very happy nature. I thought it might be uncomfortable at first but she just chats away non stop and is not in the least bit shy and it's impossible not to be caught up in the impulse. When we were skating, she saw a little girl not much younger than her who was struggling a bit so she asked her if she needed some help. :cloud9: OH didn't skate, but he watched and every time she passed him she waved and kept going up and saying 'hiya' then skating off again. We popped in on one of the other Aunties and she told her she wants her room pale blue! I'm going back on Wednesday for a couple of days, but OH can't go as he has to work - so we're doing all the girly stuff then. Foster Mum told me that her real mother didn't turn up for contact on Christmas Eve!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

:happydance:*Happy New Year Everyone* :happydance:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'll let you into a secret girls ... I HATE new years eve! lol. Have done ever since i was a teen :shrug: Always find it an anticlimax. To compound the problem the last 2 years me and DH have managed to have an awful row just before midnight! Arrgghh! We don't argue that often either :wacko:

THIS year, however, we have our lovely wedding to look back on, and we are determined to have a gentle, loving 12 o'clock NYE. Neither of us are very healthy physically or financially at the mo, so it's a quiet night in with youngest DD and a bottle of champers for us at midnight. I love DH so much, and he's my lover, my friend, my rock and my soulmate <3 

*Adele* - you made me smile with your 'i'll do all the work' with hubby :haha: done that a few times, and yep, he soon joins in :blush: I second what *Nise* says: leave the old Mirena out of it! The situation i'm in at the mo is that i have have about* 0* expectations of getting pregnant now - but don't want to find myself in a few years looking back and wondering _*what if*_ i'd just carried on ttc a bit longer. So i plod on ... veeery slowly reaching the stage where i'm happy if i fall preg, and (sort of) happy if i don't. Like i was before my mc in 2011. Like you i wasnt actually expecting to fall preg back then - and have struggled with it taking over my life ever since :( So big :hugs:, what ever you decide. And yes - this is a good place to vent :thumbup:

*PCMCD* - wow you look so happy and wonderful there! :wedding: Bless! I can feel your happiness spilling out of your posts right now xxx I'm glad you got round the SIL situation eventually. Don't dwell on her. Everything changes and soon any envy you have will be long forgotten :hugs::hugs:

*Nise* - it's so good to hear about your time with Lg and what fun you had with her. AT LAST! You've waited so long! You better get some pale blue paint asap then, lol.

Love and happy new year hugs to everyone - posters and lurkers alike - :dust:

(see you next year :haha:)


----------



## Nise

HAPPY NEW YEAR

May 2013 ring the changes and bring lots of good times for everyone.:wine:

I love NYE more than Christmas though that might well change next year with a little bit of luck. Will be dragging the glad rags out of the wardrobe and partying tonight with OH and other friends. Hope you all have fun whatever you're doing. :drunk:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy New Year Ladies :happydance:

Adele I agree, forget the mirena if you can and just go with the the flow. Why prevent something that you want? Like Mistyy says if you don't expect it to happen then just see what does :shrug:

Pcmdccdmdc lovely photo and so happy for you :wedding: :happydance:

Nise, sounds like it is going great with LO :cloud9:

Mistyy, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

AFM not doing anything this NYE but not really bothered :haha: Just hoping that this time next year things will be very different but I know it might not happen so will have to keep some other plans in mind :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great 2013 whatever happens :hugs::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Happy New Year's Eve and New Year's to everyone. We just got home from vacation and I so wish we could have stayed longer.
PD - Congrats and I love the picture!
Bigger - I totally understand how you feel. Stop in whenever you feel like it.
Adele - forget the Mirena. No point.
Misty - feel better.
Nise - your christmas with your girl sounds so nice.
Hi to everyone else I forgot!
AFM - I made it home in one piece. I tested every day while on vacation though and when we got home today I realized I had no more tests and since it's New Year's Eve nothing is open and I actually started to panic. It's ridiculous. The tests mean nothing. Well despite that I'm guessing I will head out to the store tomorrow and buy another bunch to last me till the 10th when I go to the dr. This is so pathetic of me! And I'm about to use an ovulation prediction stick too.


----------



## Adele1969

Thanks everyone for your comments. Happy New Year to all of you. 

Pdmcd: great picture. So delighted the day went so well for you :)

Nise: sounds like a wonderful time was had by all. Lucky little girl there. so nice you got to enjoy spending time with her. Pale blue works for me too :)

Mistyy: I hate New Year's Eve too lol. I just don't get the fuss. Trusting there were no arguments last night :)


Butterfly67: hoping last night although uneventful was pleasant enough.

Maxxiandniko: welcome home from your vacation. 

I'm surprised you all have the same opinion, to forget about the mirena. But then I guess we're all in here for the same reason. I'm thinking I'll definitely cancel that appointment and try to forget it all (to a certain extent anyway). Had a good old blub this morning. Didn't think I'd still be in the same situation by now. Watched Father Of The Bride 2 this afternoon & actually hated Diane Keaton for the whole movie. I think I have to get a grip on myself & stop moping.

Thanks girls. I really do appreciate you taking the time to read my posts & your opinions. May 2013 be the year that all your dreams come true :)


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

Now to read back and see what you have all been up to 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Dear all,

My new year has not started well. Started spotting on the day before new years eve, gp said not to worry it happens in early pregnancy. I felt reassured but it's got worse as the days have gone on, despite doing all the rest and relaxing. It's full on heavy bleeding now, much as I've seen after giving birth and after my d&c so I think this is it. A scan will confirm it tomorrow. I'm so so so upset. I really believed that this would be the one where I would get my baby. DH says he can't go through this again so it looks like we will be childless now. It's unbearable to contemplate, to top it all my sister is pregnant and still smoking and doing fine, my sister in law is due to give birth in a matter of weeks. 

Thought I'd let you all know. Sorry to bring a downer on things. Take care all of you.


----------



## garfie

Barni - Oh no hun - I really hope not - BIG :hugs: I don't know what to say it doesn't sound good - but you do hear of these miracle babies.:happydance: maybe yours is one of them:flower:

Fingers crossed for you hope your bleeding is just little one getting comfy in there:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## maxxiandniko

Barnabibear said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My new year has not started well. Started spotting on the day before new years eve, gp said not to worry it happens in early pregnancy. I felt reassured but it's got worse as the days have gone on, despite doing all the rest and relaxing. It's full on heavy bleeding now, much as I've seen after giving birth and after my d&c so I think this is it. A scan will confirm it tomorrow. I'm so so so upset. I really believed that this would be the one where I would get my baby. DH says he can't go through this again so it looks like we will be childless now. It's unbearable to contemplate, to top it all my sister is pregnant and still smoking and doing fine, my sister in law is due to give birth in a matter of weeks.
> 
> Thought I'd let you all know. Sorry to bring a downer on things. Take care all of you.


I hope this isn't it. How far along are you?


----------



## pdmcd17

barnibear. big hugs. im keeping my fxd crossed for you


----------



## Barnabibear

Thank you for your kind thoughts, realistically this is it and it's all over. I would be 8 weeks tomorrow but my symptoms stopped on Saturday, the day before the spotting started. Blood is gushing, there's no way that there will be anything there tomorrow. It's the thought of losing this one and theres no hope of another. My dh has been very strong about that. I feel so rubbish that this is the 3rd of our babies gone, we have nothing to show for all of this pain except an empty nursery and some pictures of my stillborn son and it's all with me, my body just can't keep them, and it's most probably age now. I'm so sorry, you're the only ones except my other half that knew about this baby so I've no one to talk to.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Barnabibear said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts, realistically this is it and it's all over. I would be 8 weeks tomorrow but my symptoms stopped on Saturday, the day before the spotting started. Blood is gushing, there's no way that there will be anything there tomorrow. It's the thought of losing this one and theres no hope of another. My dh has been very strong about that. I feel so rubbish that this is the 3rd of our babies gone, we have nothing to show for all of this pain except an empty nursery and some pictures of my stillborn son and it's all with me, my body just can't keep them, and it's most probably age now. I'm so sorry, you're the only ones except my other half that knew about this baby so I've no one to talk to.

I don't know what to say except that I'm so sorry. It's unfair.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh my God Barnie, i'm so so sorry sweetheart. I'm filling up for you here. I thought you were home and dry this time too for some reason. I'm shocked to come on here and read this news.

I'm sending you a massive virtual hug. I know it's hard but please don't torture yourself right now with decisions about trying again or not. It's not the time. You poor lady.

Worse that you've got imminent births and pregnancy around you too. My DH and i were summoned to a family get together about a week after we lost our baby, in 2011, only for it to be a big preg. announcement from his DB and wife in the middle of a meal out. No warning. Awful. They knew about our loss too. Just telling you this in empathy really. It can be such a lonely lonely place struggling with TTC and loss.

We are hear for a shoulder to cry, vent, shout or just lean on :hugs: Let us know how you are. xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh barni I'm so sorry. I know it feels like the end but please don't think this is it. Maybe not the best time to say but I believe at 41 you still have a few good years left. The heartache is for sure raw right now but please just take this time to grieve and don't think about the future right now as you are for sure at a horribly low point :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Very well said Misty and Butterfly


----------



## Pussycat1

Barnabibear, so so sorry to hear that. You've been through so much and all so unfair. I know there's nothing we can say to make you feel better, but we're here listening and understanding. x


----------



## Adele1969

Barnabibear,

I can only echo what the other girls have said already. I do know how you are feeling & like the others can only offer empathy, hugs and a friendly ear. Stay strong pet. I too firmly believe you have a few years yet. Don't make any rash decisions xxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh BarniI'm so sorry.. Your doctor didn't call you in to test for low progesterone when you started spotting, in case it was easily remedied? I'm so sorry hun, you are in good company here, so many of us have been through this. But I know that doesn't make it any easier at all. Hugs to you.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi Barnibear

so so sorry to hear what you are going through. You are in my thoughts. As the others said just try deal with what you are going throught right now and don't worry about making any decisions about the future at the moment. 
Think you need to persuade OH to discuss the future when you have recovered from this Mc.....


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hello everyone else...

i'm back on line and must go and read all the posts over Christmas.
Actually it was nice to be forced off line as I temproarily have become more chilled about this ttc busisness. Must try and limit myself to just reading this thread and stay away from all other threads/sites as contstanly reading about ttc etc just wears one down.

Just want to say a big congrats to PDmc on your wedding. loved the photo.


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - bless :friends: i can empathise with everything you said there. 

I too backed away from allot of ttc stuff on the internet a good few months ago. I only post here now and pop onto my FF most days, for literally 30 seconds, to put my bits in. Very refreshing and mentally better for me - i find i have leveled out now to a nice point which i don't think is obsessive, but at the same time fills my need to be ''_Doing Enough To Make Getting Preg A Vague Possibility_'' :D

*Barnie* more hugs hun xxx

My new years eve was OK in the end. The alcohol made me forget my flu symptoms at least. DH drank a little more than he can handle which made for a long and unpredictable night in ways i wont go into, but at least we didn't argue :happydance: 

CD13 today for me and EWM around so i guess its today/tomorrow for egg laying. 

<needs to pursued 'clueless about cycles' DH into a second night of luuurrve tonight to be sure :spermy::haha:>

Love to all xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi I totally agree with what your saying. Sometimes it can be obsessive.

Misty I hear you also doing enough

Thanks everyone for the wedding wishes. I love being married. 
I'm 1 or 2dpo, it would be amazing if we got a post wedding bfp. 

So my ttc end date was /is the end of march but I don't know if I'm ready to give up yet. I have to decide what I want to do. Dh is ok with what ever I want to do


----------



## maxxiandniko

maxxiandniko said:


> Very well said Misty and Butterfly




pdmcd17 said:


> Pippi I totally agree with what your saying. Sometimes it can be obsessive.
> 
> Misty I hear you also doing enough
> 
> Thanks everyone for the wedding wishes. I love being married.
> I'm 1 or 2dpo, it would be amazing if we got a post wedding bfp.
> 
> So my ttc end date was /is the end of march but I don't know if I'm ready to give up yet. I have to decide what I want to do. Dh is ok with what ever I want to do

I hope you do get the bfp. It's hard to give up completely because you always kind of sort of know when you're ovulating so it's always kind of sort of in the back of your mind when AF is supposed to arrive. At least this is how it has been for me.


----------



## Nise

Barni - I'm sorry and shocked to read your post and I wish you much strength to get through yet another sad time. My thoughts are with you. I can't really put things any better than Misty did, concentrate on you and healing for the minute there will be other times to make drastic decisions. I think the one thing we all understand on this thread is that sadly age does play it's part and getting the end goal is not an easy nor happy road to travel and we have to be strong if we choose to walk it. It's extremely unfair, especially when you have so many other pregnancies around you. Lots of love and big cyber hugs, we're here for you championing you on. :hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Thank you everyone for your support. It all got confirmed yesterday, I'm no longer pregnant. My understanding gp is on holiday this week so I've had to see the duty doctor. I've been quite strong about wanting to know why this keeps happening, but she just told me its my age. I know we over 40's have a higher chance of mc but to have this dismissed as just age after repeatedly losing all my babies I would at least like some investigation. I know this was my last chance really, hubby, just not happy going through all this hurt over and over again but I need to know. I hope he will change his mind in time but I can't risk another pregnancy without some help from those in the medical profession.

Thanks again, for listening. I really really appreciate all your support. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Barna - If you are in the UK you can insist on tests now - blood and genetic testing as you have had three m/c. I know what you mean by being dismissed as it's just one of those things - your age grrrrrrrrr it gets me so mad:growlmad:

Take some time hun before making any decisions - but like most of the ladies on here I can fully understand what you are saying:cry:

I have had blood test and fortunately/unfortunately they have all come back fine. I am still awaiting the genetic testing results:wacko:

When you feel stronger insist that they carry out at least some blood tests hun.

Once again I am so so so sorry for your recent loss:flower:

BIG BIG BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

barnie i am so sorry for you loss. i cant say anything better then what garfie said. i would request the testing as you are getting pregnant there has to be a reason for the recurrent mc's. i hope your regular dr will give you the answers you need or refer you on.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, well today is a huge milestone for me, I've just done my first buserelin injection, I was a little nervous about it but was all fine and no different from trigger injection which I've done 3 times now. So carry on now and next step is scan 17th Jan. excited, scared and most importantly HOPEFUL! x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pussycat1 said:


> Hi ladies, well today is a huge milestone for me, I've just done my first buserelin injection, I was a little nervous about it but was all fine and no different from trigger injection which I've done 3 times now. So carry on now and next step is scan 17th Jan. excited, scared and most importantly HOPEFUL! x

Good luck!


----------



## Spoomie

Bless you Barnabi, you poor darling. My heart goes out to you and I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain. As has already been written, we here sadly have more understanding than most of the pain of loss, so take your support and strength from your friends here, it is an amazing thread and will help you through the darkness. Be kind to yourself and I pray that you can find peace at this horrid, horrid time xxx


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies,
Thought would just drop in let you all know that we've already started a new cycle an this time another new drug is added in this cycle & this next Friday go in for ultrasound to see how things are looking if good may get to do a IUI Sat. 

That is next week not this week.. 

Plus I've been very,very busy with my mother stuff just found out my mother has lots of land that is worth a whole lot of money but there is a catch in that so have check into that here in a few weeks. If things work out an my mother agrees with what planned on doing may get a wonderful gift later in the year but thats if things go as planned. 

Check in later on after have my ultrasound next week. Praying for better news soon.

Be thinking of all you ladies an praying all gets great news soon..


----------



## pdmcd17

Good luck pussycat and bigger


----------



## Nise

Ooo, sounds like your New Year has got off to a good start Bigger. I do hope everything works out for you and your Mother. Good luck for next week, I hope the ultrascan gives you the go ahead. Keep us posted. :hugs:

:wave: Pussycat and welcome. Good luck to you will be keeping my fingers crossed. :hugs:

I didn't say yesterday but my visit with LG on Wed & Thurs went really well and we had a lovely couple of days. We go up again next weekend and will be joined by the SW & guardian for a short while so they can see how we are all progressing. Also managed to find some reasonably priced train fares so I won't have to do the epic 10 - 12 hour round trip drive - that knocks me out. Will have to hire a car while we're up there. :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Good luck bigger and pussycat. Nise - it's so nice to hear that everything is going well with you and LG.


----------



## Barnabibear

garfie said:


> Barna - If you are in the UK you can insist on tests now - blood and genetic testing as you have had three m/c. I know what you mean by being dismissed as it's just one of those things - your age grrrrrrrrr it gets me so

Thanks Garfie, what blood test and genetics tests can be done...if you don't mind me asking? See the consultant next week and want to ask everything I can and it will probably be my only opportunity. And thank you so much for your kind words. X


----------



## garfie

Barna - They took about 10 vials of blood from me and two from hubby:winkwink:

What they were testing for he never said except now I have the results in front of me this is what my letter said:

I am pleased to inform you that your recent blood test for Antiphospholipid Antibodies (Lupus Anti Coagulant and Cardiolipin Antibody) were negative. You and your partners genetic tests are still awaited and hopefully these will be available when we see you in the New Year.

I also googled tests after recurrent m/c - it seems like there is a standard procedure in the UK for testing:flower:

I hope your doctor will begin testing hun just to put your mind at rest - as although I don't appear to have O yet????? I am much calmer about it as I am now on their radar - if that makes sense:winkwink:

I hope each day hun is getting easier for you BIG :hugs:

Love to all the other ladies, just nipped on here quickly to answer Barna - hopefully when children are back at school tomorrow normality can resume:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Thanks Garfie, for getting back to me so quickly.

The APA tests (antiphospholid tests) are the ones that I have been tested for before, after losing Archie. Although tests came back normal they were being cautious and prescribed the blood thinners (Clexane) for me to take at 7 weeks. APA causes blood clots and so can cause issues due to the small blood vessels in forming baby. I'm not sure if this is underlying issue and things have got worse since Archie as I've got a little older. I will request retesting because I may need this drug as soon as I get BFP. 

I will see what gets said and happens. My acupuncturist thinks that this is the problem but although she's fantastic I would like an answer from someone in the medical profession.

The last 18 months have either been TTC, being pregnant, losing pregnancy so it's very tiring and devastating. When you have no idea why this keeps happening its a bitter pill to swallow. It seems both you and I can get pregnant, it's staying pregnant that's the issue. I don't know about you but I want something more than keep trying and hoping.

Thank again, hunny.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> *Pippi* - bless :friends: i can empathise with everything you said there.
> 
> I too backed away from allot of ttc stuff on the internet a good few months ago. I only post here now and pop onto my FF most days, for literally 30 seconds, to put my bits in. Very refreshing and mentally better for me - i find i have leveled out now to a nice point which i don't think is obsessive, but at the same time fills my need to be ''_Doing Enough To Make Getting Preg A Vague Possibility_'' :D

Hope I can get to that point, doing a crossword in the evening now instead of sitting on dh ipad reading up on all things ttc. We are still thinking of giving ivf one go, waiting to see if the hospital reply (you can go private to the nhs fertility clinic) to my gp letter before chasing them and comparing their options with a private clinic.
Af arrived yesterday so no luck over Xmas...unusually light flow which is a bit concerning.

Great news Nise on your second date with lg, good luck with the meet with the sw and lg. a bit of pressure but now you have met her a few times it should be relaxed...only 9 days to a decision.....wow that's close :flower:

Hope you get some answers barnibear and Garfie. Since you are both getting pregnant hopefully they will find something that's easy to treat....and enable a sticky bean next time. Barnibear, why do they not give you the drug as soon as you get a bfp ? Maybe there is a logical reason as to why you have to wait till 7 weeks.

Good luck bigger and pussycat


----------



## Mistyy

Hello lovelies x

Echoing what * Pippi* said re: your tests *Barnie*. I hate the way the medical profession seemingly keeps this bloody veil of mystery over everything, until you get suitably wound up enough to table thump and demand to be heard/seen/explained to. Is it that, or do they just not have the time/inclination to explain properly to everyone except those who shout loudest? It's not right. Knowing this is what it can be like is partly the reason i've never dipped my toe in the water of medical help with ttc. I know i'd get wound up to the point of burtsting! I do hope you get your answers soon *Barnie* and *Garfie *andall who are waiting on tests or answers from the guys + girls in white coats.

*Pippi* - you will get there hun. Either preg, or more relaxed about ttc while the ability lasts or to the point where it's not the be all of everything anymore. At the mo you sound like me about a year ago i guess. Weaning yourself off the obsessive stuff. It's such a slow process though isnt it? I just want to get up one morning and think - ahh, today is the day when i dont care about having a baby any more! lol. But that day hasn't come yet.

:wave: @* Pussycat*, *Bigger*, *Spoomie*, *Maxi*, *PDMCD* and all.

*Nise* - Good luck for this weekend (although you don't need it :) ) with the group get together with LG. Thank goodness you dont have to do the awful long driving any more. That must have been a killer!

AFM- yep, kids back at school, college and work! How old does saying that make me feel, lol. My eldest will be *20*, yes, *TWENTY* years old this Saturday. OMG. So proud of her though. She's a lovely young lady. Confident and caring. Beautiful too. (like her mother! Ha ha, i've got to say it in case no one else does :haha:)

DPO5 here. Temps where they usually are. These last couple of weeks it's really sunk in that it's 99.9999999999% likely i'm not going to get pregnant again. Ever. I should probably stop with the temping. At the moment i think stopping the little bit of proper TTC i'm doing would feel like a bereavement in itself. Does that make any sense?? It's such a habit now. Like cleaning my teeth. I'd feel i was waving goodbye to that hazy longed for image of DH and i having a child between us :( :( :( Sometimes i think i'm imagining that i was actually preg with his child and we nearly did actually achieve that dream. We were so so happy for those months. sigh.

Enough rambling and wallowing! Thank you all for being here. It helps to vent.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty hugs I felt that post. My dd is 18 and ds is 16
I can't believe how fast they grow up. One day there infants then like almost overnight their grown and almost ready to launch

I'm also close to the end I don't know how much more I can take
I'm glad I don't temp but I do check cm around the time of ov
I'm just glad hubby is so supportive

I'm trying to refocus on me again ie losing weight and getting better / more into my running
I want to be a consistent 7 min km again.

We are going to NYC in a little over a week hubby had to go to norwalk to close up an office ( that move to Colorado) so we will spend 3 days in NYC ( NYC is the closet airport to norwalk) I'm excited it'll be a mini honeymoon in the big apple and its off season do manhattan hotels are cheap! His work is paying part of the trip

The only sad part is the Statue of Liberty is closed the island got damage from hurricane sandy ( the statue is fine!). So we can't get too close except a ferry ride that goes past
Af is also due the day before yeah nothing like having her on vacation 

Pippi hugs
Nise wonderful about lg!!!
Barn your in my thoughts

Hi to anyone else


----------



## maxxiandniko

pdmcd17 said:


> Misty hugs I felt that post. My dd is 18 and ds is 16
> I can't believe how fast they grow up. One day there infants then like almost overnight their grown and almost ready to launch
> 
> I'm also close to the end I don't know how much more I can take
> I'm glad I don't temp but I do check cm around the time of ov
> I'm just glad hubby is so supportive
> 
> I'm trying to refocus on me again ie losing weight and getting better / more into my running
> I want to be a consistent 7 min km again.
> 
> We are going to NYC in a little over a week hubby had to go to norwalk to close up an office ( that move to Colorado) so we will spend 3 days in NYC ( NYC is the closet airport to norwalk) I'm excited it'll be a mini honeymoon in the big apple and its off season do manhattan hotels are cheap! His work is paying part of the trip
> 
> The only sad part is the Statue of Liberty is closed the island got damage from hurricane sandy ( the statue is fine!). So we can't get too close except a ferry ride that goes past
> Af is also due the day before yeah nothing like having her on vacation
> 
> Pippi hugs
> Nise wonderful about lg!!!
> Barn your in my thoughts
> 
> Hi to anyone else

Enjoy NYC! I sound so bad when I say this but I'm so tired of the city. Born and raised here and still living here although I've lived a few other places for school and stuff. Have fun!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Misty - have you done blood work to see where you are at fertility-wise or have you pretty much just temped? :hugs: 
Hi to everyone else. I go to see my dr tomorrow morning to see how everything's going. I'm so tired today. One of the twins was sick yesterday and last night so I took him to bed with us. He's better today (no fever and is drinking and eating) but I need a nap!


----------



## booth19

Happy New Year everyone - just back from hols in Milwaukee so just catching up with posts.

Barni - so sorry to hear your news, you oh may feel like that now but in a few weeks may feel differently. We both felt like that after our 3 m/c but here we are TTC again.:hugs: i had all the tests and genetic testing and all came back clear! Not sure if I was happy or not as wanted something to be wrong that could be fixed!! I was offered the testing after 3rd m/c on NHS.

Nise - so please your visit went well but had no doubt it wouldn't, good luck for the weekend but sure you won't need it.

PDMCD - congrats on your wedding - loving the pic :thumbup:

:hi::hi::hi:to Garfie, Pipi and all others just stalking

AFM - well was testing with CB ovulation monitor with smiley face - usually get one around 12, tested 11 to 14 with none so gave up! AF was due on 1st Jan but as in USA never tested. Still no AF and no tests so ordered on line - have no symptoms apart from mild AF pain on and off so thinking maybe I have just missed AF this month! Did take an o/v test as only thing I had and 2 lines but the 2nd line slightly lighter! Will have to wait and see


----------



## pdmcd17

Max if your at all interested we could meet for coffee somewhere if you live in NYC
We're there 19-22 then heading to norwalk

Lol norwalk I'm a rn so everytime I hear norwalk I think of the virus

A friend actually asked us to get pics of the school where the shooting was in ct. How morbid we said no


----------



## Mistyy

Wow *Booth* - is it me or is that not wildly exciting!?!?!?!?!? :happydance: Crossing everything like mad :thumbup:


----------



## Mistyy

Sorry, meant to answer *Maxi* - No, i've never had any testing at all for anything. 
I came very close to deciding to do it last winter, but knew if i started DH would need to get tested too and so on, and so on. Because of the fragile state of things back then, (both very shaken by late mc, and me being manic about ttc) i think me pushing to go down the medical road would have actually damaged our relationship. Right from the start we said "Coil out, and what will be will be". (all very fine till you loose one :roll:) x


----------



## garfie

Booth - Fingers crossed for you hun :winkwink:

AFM - Yesterday would have been baby number 2 due date - was I a quivering mess? surprisingly not - oh I hope I have not become immune to this:cry: I was however feeling very strong and made some drastic decisions about my ex hubby:haha: 

How long have we been TTC? - told hubby I thought I would feel sad as its my due date - he said OMG another period already :haha: you gotta love them!

Misty - The only tests we have had so far are a million blood tests for me and 2 for him! - if we need to do a sa that might be a different story:flower:

PD - I would have said the same - oh dear some people just don't think do they:hugs:

MAXX - Hope your little one is feeling better and you managed to get some rest :flower:

Nise - Have fun at the weekend, anything good planned - not long to go now.:hugs:

Hi to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - Woohoo at last FF has given me cross hairs I am now 5DPO - if we go by last month the witch is due tomorrow on CD19 hopefully she has taken a long vacation.:haha:

Any chart stalkers out there? - I was trying not to stress this month (yeah right) any way as I am a POAS addict I did an OPK on Monday barely a line there Tuesday this was POS so now I'm wondering have FF got my dates wrong aaaaaarrrrrgggghhh guess I will have to play the wait and see game:wacko:

Have a good day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

Thanks for the good luck girls, tests arrive tomorrow so will let you know. I am not expecting anything as think may have just missed AF, hope this means not on the downward spiral to menopause!! Or maybe 2 eggs next month and twins lol


----------



## pdmcd17

booth im keeping evertying crossed for you. you never know
garfie good luck also

misty i didnt do testing either besides blood work and an ultrasound. i knew it would be too much on us both. 

questions for the ladies- did you find the first few months of living together very hard? we fight more now then we ever did. always the same issue my dogs (we have 3 all together- his is non shedding and tiny and mine are big and shed. he hates the hair) the renos (still on stand still- kill me now) and kids (theyre teens and annoying even to me). im just hoping this will end soon i hate the fighting. really 3 years and only a few fights now we live together we fight at least 1-2 x week. well disagreements as i dont argue i shut down.

i love him and am so happy were married and dont want to ruin what we have, i just find it hard the frequent dissagreements. i know my gf said they fought the most the first year of living together/ marriage


----------



## Mistyy

Ah *PDMCD* i'm sorry to hear you're sparring with your DH at the mo. I have been paying attention, but how long have you been living together full time? Did the tiffs start before the wedding, because it could be down to nerves and pressure. Now you can relax, perhaps things will chill?

My DH moved in with me and 3 DDs, aged, at the time 9, 12 + 14. He has no kids of his own and is younger than me by 10 years blush:) so it was allot for him to take on. He was under enormous pressure hoping the kids would like him, hoping my X wouldn't kick up (he only lived round the corner), hoping we could afford the new house etc. ect. We'd been 'together' 2 years by then, but the whole living together as a family thing was brand new. The second week we were together, when the girls were at their dads over night we had the most awful, awful row. DH put his fist through a door AND a wall (!) and i worried i'd made a terrible mistake. It was our 1st ever row, and it was firery. However the air cleared after that, and 5 years later we're married and deeply committed to each other. We've nevr rowed like that since. I wonder wether your DH feels under pressure at all? Could it be work related? :hugs:

*Garfie* - your DH! lol. Y'know i got allot of strength from the way my DH handled our loss. At first it hurt that he did his outward grieving and then pulled himself up and got on with life. I wanted to be able to do that too and it took me longer. It still hurts him, of course, but he showed me that it's easy to literally torture yourself mentally, and prolong the agony sometimes. ((hugs)) anyway for yesterday - and i'm so glad to hear you were NOT a quivering mess :thumbup: Bless. With your chart, i was going to say CD11 looked possible for ov! Then noticed you ov'd on CD11 last month. Then read your post again and yes, Monday is the sharpest rise isn't it? Try not to stress. As long as your BDing every other day or so through that week you're covered :hugs:

My temps have done their monthly rocket impression :roll: such a tease.


Waves to all xxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nise

Garfie - So good to hear that yesterday wasn't to bad - gotta laugh at your OH though :dohh: Big hugs :hugs:

Booth - I seem to be one witch missing too - maybe she's gone on holiday. I'm on CD38!!! Not bothering to test though as I don't believe in immaculate conception:haha: I've never missed a period before, had them arrive extra early on a couple of occasions. I'm keeping it all crossed for you though.

Work has been really stressful these last couple of days so I'm looking forward to the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Booth and garfie - I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
Misty - I hear you. The infertility work up is stressful.
PD - that is morbid. I'll see where I'm at over those few days. 

My sick twin is much, much better but now the other one threw up this morning, feels warm and has been sleeping for hours. I saw my ob today and so far so good. I'm 7 weeks today. I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope you got throught yesterday ok Garfie, so many hard anniversaries...
Yesterday a year ago was when I got my bfp so bit hard to be in midst of af currently. Saw valentines card in a shop yesterday and just reminded me of another anniversary...as I started to miscarry last year on valentines day.
Anyway enought feeling sorry for myself but think due day anniversary is a biggie...
Sorry think its hard to tell when you ovulated from you chart...both as misty said maybe its cd11. Did you do an Opk on Wednesday?

Fingers crossed booth and Nise. Can you not test today booth or are you waiting for fmu? Admire your willpower/patience.

So impressed with your charts misty, love the really high temps...although I know you think they are just a tease.

Pdmc; did ye just move in together after the wedding? i Can hardly recall whether dh and me fought more when we moved in together as it was almost 18 years ago...but you have a different situtation with dogs and teenagers. 
I know things are more mellow between us now, think you get used to each other and learn what 'buttons not too press'. Not saying that you have to act differently but you can work things out before its a fight...(not always thought !)

Maximamo; Glad to hear your twin is better althought the other is probably getting it now..well at least they were nt both sick at the same time. Glad to hear all ok, I had almost forgotten you were pregnant....as you're dont have a ticker etc.
And there have been a few bfps here recently so I lost track...

Hello everyone else...

Afm
Going to try and book a consultation about ivf tomorrow...just need to get all the red tape done like HIV, hepatitis tests (at least my gp will do these so saves us nearly £200 quid)....althought its only a drop in the ocean. We are thinking of going to Glasgow as they seem to have slighty more success that the 2 clinics here in Northern Ireland. They have a satellite clinic locally for the scans and consultations....you just fly over for the egg collection and transfer. Logistically bit more complicated but prefer to go where we have the best chance as its probably just a one and only shot.


----------



## pdmcd17

Max 7 wks wow, how are you feeling

Pippi good luck with booking your ivf @ the clinic you want

Nise could you have ov late?

Misty I'm keeping my fxd cross for us both

We moved in together in aug ( a few days before he got sick and need surgery). He does find the teens to be a challenge at times and the dog hair a pain ( I stresses me as I'm always cleaning to keep the peace). I don't want to get rid of my dogs I have them for 6& 5 yrs

We actually talked tonight and it has been more since planning the wedding so quickly and just our growing pains. It's a huge change for everyone, I know it's a bump in our road. Thanks for sharing misty it helps me know I'm not alone

Hi to everyone else


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi - I'm about to use a phrase I hated to hear when I started ivf - how exciting! I would get so annoyed when people would say that to me but I'm excited for you and I hope it works. No ticker for me yet. 

PD - I feel sick but since everyone around me is sick it may be that. The other twin is now sick with a fever and has been throwing up all day. Should be an interesting weekend


----------



## booth19

Well ladies tested this morning and a BFN as I thought, think maybe Xmas and flying to and from USA maybe messed things up this month! Currently Cd38!! Nise - hopefully at this rate we will catch 2 next month!

Pdmcd - I wouldn't worry too much, me and my oh niggled at each other for the first few months, after having your individual ways of doing things and then having to compromise is hard at first but will soon settle down :hugs:

fingers crossed Garfie she has a very long vacation :)

Pipi - hope all goes well for you, :hugs:

Maxi - 7 weeks - must have missed that one or maybe just forgotten with Xmas brain drain! Congratulations :)


----------



## biggerfamily

I do agree with the ups & downs.. 

We've had ours once again. I'm so darn sick of the downs.. Time for the ups... 

Went for my ultrasound had 2 follies one at 18mm & other 16mm an lining was just perfect. I didn't ask our RE would the 16mm catch up as 18mm was already getting ready to ovulate. Was going to do the IUI but it got canceled due to DH couldn't do his thing again. :nope: I was very upset due to this makes 2 times now. :cry: I talked to our RE an he said for us just do TI an if didn't get pregnant this cycle he gave me a script for DH to take a certain med when we try again next month. But praying things work out this cycle on it's own but if not at least got things in order for next cycle already. I'll be doing my meds combo again. 


Now to you lovely ladies may you all have lots of ups not downs like we've had. It's a pain in the (_?_) to deal with all of the downs. I'm trying to be nice but I feel like giving up at times.


----------



## maxxiandniko

:hugs: bigger.
Husband's sick now so that leaves me and the nanny. And the dog but I'm sure he'll be just fine.


----------



## Nise

Just got back from out weekend visit with LG. Social worker and her court appointed guardian came to visit us at 'Adventurelands'! lol on Sat. Both sent me really nice text later that eve to say how relaxed and happy LG seemed in our company. Aunt Flow decided to join us on the trip - so that resolves that mystery but I don't know why she was so late other than the last couple were a little bit closer together than usual so perhaps that was why - though I suspect if I were to ask a doctor they would just say 'AGE'!!!!!

So final hearing starts tomorrow and will go on until Wednesday if the Birthparents show up and argue, sooner if they don't. Just have to wait and see, it's all in the lap of the judge now. 

Right off to bed, will do better stalking tomorrow but I am sooooo tired. :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Nise and nice to get that feedback of lg being so relaxed in your company. 
Keep us posted on how things are progresssing...never racking few days ahead.

Sorry to hear bigger about the unsuccessful iui, your oh must feel terrible. Obviously was stressed about it happening again after the first time which I'm sure only made things worse. 
I'm not even going to mention to my oh about such a possibility when we go for ivf, as I'm sure it'd play on his mind and he might get stage fright!

Thanks all for the well wishes everyone for ivf, not seeing the consultant until mid feb so its another 2 months away anyway...

Heard of 2 pregnancies today, a girl in church and my sil. The girl from church, is probably only 24-25 and only got married last August...so easy for her to conceive. Sil has been trying for a while and its their first, please for them but its hard to take 2 announcements in one day.


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise that is wonderful about lg! I'm keeping everything crossed for you wed will be here soon

Pippi it'll be feb very soon. Sorry about the 2 announcements, even when we're happy for them it can take us for a loop

I'm now waiting for af to come. She's due fri, my boobs hurt. Why is it they seem to hurt more each month ( I'm sure they don't but it sure feels like it). I'm hoping if she's coming she comes early as we leave sat to a lacrosse game in Toronto with all dh friends then drive to buffalo to fly to NYC the next day. I'd prefer she not tag along.

So we saw this is 40 this weekend it is hilarious, I loved it and so did dh. It is worth it. Spoiler alert- I didn't even get emotional during the scene where someone finds out their pregnant.

I hope everyone is well


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* - i'm with you on the boob pain! A.G.O.N.Y here for the last 2 days. Hot and really uncomfy, and feel a size bigger (!) at least. Sigh. Hope AF stays away for you hun. Mine's due on Sunday :roll:

*Pippi* - mid Feb will be here before you know it :friends: I hope you're feeling stronger now after your 2 announcements in one day! Phew!

*Nise* - Oooh it's so close now :happydance: You must be soooo excited!

*Maxi* - <talks to maxi with mask on so as not to catch that lurgy> :winkwink: I hope the illness has run it's course in your house now. We've had a mild case of dodgy tum through the 5 of us, but it only lasted 24 hours each time, thank goodness.

*Bigger* - aw don't give up :hugs: I'm sorry to hear your DH had problems again. It must be quite a pressure for him. Very difficult for you too, as you can only do your bit :dust:

*Booth* - Bugger!:dohh: :hugs: I was all excited for you there :shrug: CD40 something now is it? Or has AF shown her face finally?

Me - well, i've said it all really. Boobs killing, due on this Sunday. Secretly enjoying the snow :D It's very pretty round here. Trouble is it doesn't take much for our car to decide it can't cope. Eeek.

Love to all, and massive handfuls of :dust: :dust: all round xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty feeling your boob pain:( im hoping it goes away soon or I get?!?
The witch is due fri here, so we're sort of cycles buddies.

Waves to everyone else


----------



## garfie

Witch is due tomorrow or Thursday for me - so can I be a cycle buddy to?:flower:

With a bit of luck she might get snowed in :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: witch due here fri too so although I'm not in with a chance I am in with being cycle buddies, although hopefully I am the only one she turns up for! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

No Mistyy still a no show - weird! I have had it once before and everything just turned to normal the month after so hoping that happens in 2 weeks!

Waves to everyone :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello Ladies hope all is doing good..


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi booth and bigger

Yeah cycle buddies with misty and butterfly - here's hopping she takes a 9 month vacation


----------



## biggerfamily

Never Mind..

Ladies may you all get a BFP very soon. 

TC and enjoy your BFP when you get one.


----------



## Mistyy

Aw <3 

Big soppy grin for so many cycle buddies here this month. That's nice isn't it? Doesn't happen like this very often.

*Bigger* and everyone - here's hoping for a wonderful surprise this month then :D

(realistically the way my temps look it probably isn't going to be me :coffee:)

*Booth* - it's an odd feeling _wanting_ AF to show up isn't it? :dohh: It's meant to be really common to miss the odd period. Personally i don't remember skipping many cycles in all my years (insert wobbly old voice :haha:) but i remember waiting for first AF after having MC and 
i was very anxious. Fingers crossed for 2 weeks time for you that things go back to normal x

Love to all :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Husband's very sick now. Vomiting and diarrhea all night. I had to sleep on the couch. I'm hoping it passes quickly and of course that I don't get it :-(


----------



## biggerfamily

maxxiandniko said:


> Husband's very sick now. Vomiting and diarrhea all night. I had to sleep on the couch. I'm hoping it passes quickly and of course that I don't get it :-(

maxxiandniko.. I'm sorry to hear your DH is very sick. Having that type of virus is no fun. I had that stuff last week in the middle of the night. I was throwing up & diarrhea at the same time. So was stuck in the restroom for 2 hrs.

May your DH feel better soon. Hope you don't get it. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

I'm no longer a cycle buddy :growlmad: she flew in today :cry:

Good luck all you other ladies :flower: Just waiting for my FS appointment not long now 22 January :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## biggerfamily

Wished they had a hugs button... So had to say Thanks to you..


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,

Hope your dh gets better soon maximo, try take care of yourself and hope you don't get it.

Butterfly; been stalking ur chart as I was wondering how your ivf was progressing. Good luck in your quest for green/blue eyed donor.


Fingers crossed for bigger and misty and booth this cycle and anyone else who are your cycle buddie, loving your chart bigger ( nice big temp shift). 
Sorry to see af, Garfie.

Coming up to ovulation for me. I have started to take macca...my temps are really even/unflucating (if that is even a word!), wonder if its the macca as usually they are more rocky.

Dh has informed me work are paying for an all expenses weekend for him and me in march..some recognition event. They are not sure yet if its to Dublin or London....please let it be London (Dublin is too close to home). Only problem is that its due to be when af arrives and if I'm going for ivf...I'm afraid treatment etc might need to start when I'm away...I don't want to postpone even by 1 month.
Its an American company and his USA colleagues get to go to Disneyworld in Florida...bit of a difference !!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie sorry the witch came but were still cycle buddies
She'd due for me fri and I ov at cd10

Misty still keeping my fx'd

Hi bigger

Max I hope dh feels better soon and you don't get it

Pippi a trip wrk pays for is still nice, they should pay for Disney for you guys ( is there still a euro Disney?). 

Afm waiting for af to show, my boobs still hurt and are itchy pms sucks


----------



## Mistyy

*Maxi* your family are really going through it arent they! Poor things :hugs:

*Garfie* - oh poo! Sorry to hear about the aunt :( But yes we ARE still cycle buddies for next go :) 

*Pippi* - good luck for your ov coming up. Don't know about macca, but i now when i took agnus castus ages ago it really stabalised my ov day. I feel i should stick up for London, because i am a London girl (moved out to the countryside 10 years ago but still have my roots and best of memories there) BUT - there is a world of difference between London and Disney world :? Great to have a free outing though :D

*PDMCD* - hang in there! Hoping there's no 'show' tomorrow :thumbup:

AFM - my temps have lifted a tiny bit today, BUT i _think_ i saw a smear of pink this morning. So what's with the lift ???? :dohh:


----------



## booth19

Garfie sorry about the AF, still waiting for mine!

Pipi - free trip sounds nice and a nice weekend in London sounds like what you need before starting IVF treatment :)

Mistyy - good luck this cycle 

Bigger - you never know you may have managed it without intervention:)

Maxi - you and yours have been through it a bit - hopefully all on your feet fit and well soon x

Hugs to everyone else out there


----------



## Nise

Just a really quick post, I'll have to catch up on all the news over the weekend. Just wanted to let you ladies know that we were granted special guardianship at the final hearing yesterday with distant contact via po box for parents. I've only had a quick conversation with SW late yesterday arvo as I was filming, so don't know all the ins and outs fully, she said she would email and hopefully talk today. We are delighted but also feel a little bit sad for LG as she faces her last few weeks of weaning from parents if they bother to turn up. In the mean time it is full steam ahead with the building works to get her room ready for 16th Feb!!!! Also got to sort school and oh my god so much to do. Thank you all for your support throughout the last 8 months :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty implantation??

Boobs aren't as tender today so that means she'll be here for my trip


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Nise, congrats on the good news! Can just imagine how much stuff you have to do to be ready....
This is a very special time for you and lg... Lots of Memories to look back on in years to come,
how does special guardianship differ to adoption?

Pdmc, sucks that you feel af is en route.

Going to London on the work trip...have nt been there for years so will try persuade dh who hates heights to go on the London eye!
yea pdmc there is a Disney world outside Paris but don't know how many people without kids go there....
There are 100 people going so we can hide in the crowd and no one will miss us if we want to do our own thing some evenings...not a fan of these big organised events.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Nise* yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:



Full blown :witch: at midday here. CD1 then.

I feel numb. I feel more numb each month. I suppose this is a good sign? I think i'm letting go :(

xxx


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies,
Hope everyone is doing ok. Staying warm & dry during this storm.

Here we've had some really bad weather today went from heavy rain to freezing rain then snow an then back to freezing rain again. We had to run out to the store an almost got caught in the mess an barely got home before it hit hard. 

Now in the other news.. My temperature done a big drop today which is day 6dpo so hope that means something good to come soon :happydance: but if not have to accept it an try again..


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise congrats!!!!!!!!! Have fun setting up lg room!!!! Lg room are so much fun

Misty I'm spotting today so the evil witch is here tomorrow just in time for my trip, sorry she got you. 

I'm also not too upset she's here. It is a bit easier every month. 
Wonder what it will be like the last cycle of ttc when she shows up

Pippi the London eye sounds fun. There's a small version of one at inaugural falls. Not as big or nice as London but still fun. If we ever get to the uk I want to go on it


----------



## pdmcd17

Oh I meant niagra falls


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Nise and hugs Misty :-(
Pd - when do you leave? We're not doing too well over here so I'm not going anywhwere this weekend.
Hi to everyone else.

The dog is sick now! What the hell. He's been throwing up and having diarrhea all day. He's now boarding at the vet because I'm thinking he's going to get dehydrated soon. Unbelievable.


----------



## biggerfamily

maxxiandniko said:


> Congrats Nise and hugs Misty :-(
> Pd - when do you leave? We're not doing too well over here so I'm not going anywhwere this weekend.
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> The dog is sick now! What the hell. He's been throwing up and having diarrhea all day. He's now boarding at the vet because I'm thinking he's going to get dehydrated soon. Unbelievable.


Maxxi.. I hope your DH is feeling better an your dog gets feeling better soon. It's no fun when a DH or pet is sick.. 

Now back to working on uploading a video an sending photos in too the NEWS..


----------



## garfie

Misty - sorry the witch got you BIG :hugs:

maxx - Wow the illness has ripped through your family - hope you are all better soon :flower:

pd - Let's hope the spotting is implantation right :winkwink:

bigger - That temp drop is looking good hun - when will you be testing :happydance:

Pippi - Enjoy your trip - London is lovely, but I don't think I would like to live there maybe when I was younger - all to fast for me must be getting old or countrified :haha:

Nise - :happydance: that's great news about lg - it will be here before you know it :flower:

Barni - Hope you are okay hun and each day is getting a little bit easier BIG :hugs:

AFM - CD3 terrible back ache today - never mind FS appointment next Tues aaaaarrrrrggggh let's hope he has something new to tell me:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## biggerfamily

gafie.. I never test as sick of seeing BFN. I used to test but after so many BFN I just stopped & just pray it happens. If AF is late then I'll test but for now just wait.


Be praying that your appt goes great next week. Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## maxxiandniko

My dog has pancreatitis! The poor thing. I think it's my fault too. I gave him my husband's leftover General Tsao's chicken. Well anyway he's at the vet on IV fluids and pain meds and may be able to come home tomorrow. It's been a long two weeks!


----------



## Spoomie

Nise, truly delighted to hear your happy, happy news. So exciting for you all as you set out on your new path. Keep us posted on your adventures together, she is a lucky little girl to have you to give her a new life with love and opportunities, shouldn't that be the least every child gets  xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie goodluck tues
Max hope your dog gets better soon
We leave sun fly out of buffalo
We're in NYC till wed afternoon then going to norwalk ( I'm a rn and work with rns the standing joke is for me to not get norwalk lol the virus)

Af showed today yeah I have a visitor on my trip
I just looked and she will be due again just in time for vday lucky
I may not be around a whole lot till thurs when hubby is working at the norwalk office and I'm chilling in the hotel room

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* :hugs: for :witch:

For pity's sake i'm due on on Vallentines Day too! I've just had a look :dohh::growlmad::nope::hissy::hissy::hissy:

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear pdmc that witch got you and to concide with your trip too:-(

Misty, when I room agnus catcus for 1-1.5 month, it just delayed af arriving, my temps plummeted but af took a day longer to arrive than usual...it did nt do anything for my temps during the month so I stopped it. Maybe I should have hung in there longer....but I feel if its going to help it should either do noting the first month but not make things worse.


Max, hope the dog and your family ( wrong order..) are improving. Jee, you are having a right s*** time at the minute.

Good luck Garfie for consultation...hope you get some answers.

I'm ovulating today and we tried to bd this morning but dh couldn't deliver 'his goods'. He had a colonoscopy yesterday and was sedated and has had a hard 2-3 days...fasting and lots of laxative! he thinks its the sedative causing problems....
So frustrating....we're going to try later....but trying not to put to much pressure on him..althought don't think I could hide my frustration/disappointment.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Pippi* - your poor DH! I don't blame you for getting him to give :sex: a go though. i would've too! :blush: Ov days are precious, every one here feels that :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Nise

Blimey the Witch seems to have really gone to town in here - everyone is going to be cycling together at this rate! 

Thanks for the well wishes. Special Guardianship is a cross between Adoption and Fostering. Where you get paid for fostering you are virtually an employee of the authority and the authority holds parental rights and is involved constantly - With SG you don't get financial help other than tax credits/child benefit as per most people, but the authorities hand over all parental rights to you so you make all parental decisions and the authorities are no longer involved. Unlike adoption the child does not cut all ties with the birth parents and we would have to consult them if we a) wanted to change her surname, b) take her out of the country for longer than 3 months. c) have her circumcised!!! or d) have her put back into foster care etc. The level of contact with birth parents is set by the court and could be for physical contact or distant contact via PO Box - ours is the later. It will be up to us if we want to give physical contact rights to the birth parents in the future or the birth parents would have to go back through the courts. That's kind of it in a nutshell. :hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

So pleased for you Nise, it's been a long journey.

Garfie, thanks for asking after me. I haven't posted because feeling a bit lost. I always had hope before... Just get that BFP and everything will be alright but now I think that these miscarriages are down to my old eggs. Chromosomally old, which is why I miscarry at around 8 weeks each time. I got asked my age when I had my scan to check everything had gone, they asked my age, looked at each other when I told them, and I just saw pity. 
My GP has advised that I probably won't find anything wrong from the tests they've done at the hospital and it's all down to my age. My only hope being donor eggs but we don't have the money for something like that and there's still no guarantee. Maybe we'd get ourselves in more debt if there was but my dh won't consider spending that sort of money without a guarantee, despite the numerous times I've told him that it doesn't work like that!

Good luck next week, I'm keen to hear what the FS tell you. :hugs:



Hi to everyone else. :flower:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Barnie* :hugs: You know you have our complete empathy here. 

Nature is light years behind our modern society. We no longer expect to be decrepit by 40 and dead by 45 like in the dark ages. We're adding 30+ years to those figures now, but our ovaries haven't cotten'd on have they :( 

*'Beyond peak reproductive years' doesn't mean 'OLD'*. 

I get what you're DH is saying about guarantees. I guess that's the same reason i have for holding back on tests ect.

Just :hug:

*Nise* - i found that interesting. I wondered what the difference between fostering/adoption/SG was :D Keep us posted - it's so exciting!

Hi to everyone :wave: A fresh layer of snow today - it's up to 7" in places here, and there's 'panic buying' in Tesco :roll:

xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Thanks Mistyy. I hear you. I have always dismissed the stereotype and tried PMA, troffed lots of supposed egg quality enhancing vitamins and hoped for a BFP. But although there's the joy of the BFP it just doesn't seem to materialise into anything. More than anything I want MY baby, and so I need my eggs but I just don't know how to find the golden one. If there is one in there left! To top it all I think I have an annovulatory cycle now do that doesn't help with my frame of mind to be honest.

Just started snowing here again, although we have had nowhere near 7" just a little covering at the moment. Not sure if it's worse in other areas of Cambridgeshire though. Still not enough for a snowman! :xmas8:


----------



## Pippi_elk

I hear you barnibear, you think when you discover a new supplement....maybe this will be it, this will be the 'key' that gives my eggs a fighting chance.
I know 41 is old in terms of ttc (I'm 42) but if you keep getting pregnant ....and its just old eggs....then eventually statistically you should get a sticky bean. My friend had twins born 2 months after she turned 42, both perfectly healthy.
I know you've been to your gp and as far as i can recall did nt get many answers ...did they ever test the foetuses ?

I also want my baby with my eggs, donor eggs is something that I'd need to get my head around. I know someone said at least the baby would be half yours if its ohs sperm and if you've been pregnant with the baby...probably feels your baby too. But yea its very costly and with no guarantee of sucess.


Managed to bd succesfully yesterday after our first failed attempt. probably missed the egg as it was kinda late and from what I read, on the day of ovulation it's best to bd early in the day to catch the egg.....especially as my temps shot up this morning.

No snow here in this part of Northern Ireland yet...fingers crossed it stays away as dont want to have to waste holidays having to be off work due to snow.
I've Just read the Norwegian crime thriller, the snowman. Definatley would not want a snowman near my house after reading that!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi ladies from NYC

It's mild here and stranger are the cabbage flowers and other greenery here
Wow in good old southern ontario we have some snow ( well it was melting yesterday with the 4c weather) and the only thing green are the evergreen trees

Hearing you guys talk about snowman and the uk reminded me of the Xmas dr who special
Fx'd crossed for everyone we all get our sticky bfp soon


----------



## biggerfamily

How are you ladies doing?

Hope everyone is doing pretty nar good, or has some great NEWS to share. 

AFM: My chart is driving me batty now. My temperature for the last 3 days have stayed the same so have to see what happens tomorrow. Be good if ment something but who knows. I'm scared to get my hopes up but will keep watch on things. 

Be KMFX for all of you lovely ladies.

:flower:


----------



## Nise

No good news my end - had a shitty day filming in a hell hole that they call an 'Estate' - nasty little no hope gangsta types all over - wrapping stones in snowballs and taking aim at least 2 had knives stashed under their hoodies. We even had a fire work thrown into the stairwell of a corridor we were working in! Fortunately our quick thinking paramedic stamped it out and no-one was hurt despite at least 10 people being in the stairwell! the bang scared the shit out of us though. We were supposed to be going back there tomorrow but it's been pulled and we are in the studio instead. Locations have to find a new estate - preferably a posh one full of hurrah Henries!!! though I be afraid they might come hairing round the corner in their 4 wheel drives with shotguns and shouting 'get off my land!' :haha:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Nise - I must have missed it. What are you filming?
Barni - you certainly have the golden egg in there. The older we get the longer the wait and the more heartbreak but the egg is there.
Pd - it's freezing here today isn't it?
Pippi - I hope you caught the egg!
Hi to everyone else! It's pretty much back to normal here. Dog came back on Sunday, husband went back to work today and the twins haven't thrown up since last week. It was a long 2 weeks.


----------



## garfie

Grrrr don't you just hate that when you type an essay and the lappy eats it:growlmad:

Well ladies I have been to see the FS the results all came back ok he tested the blood for clotting factor - negative so that's okay and genetics are okay to he reckons it was extremely unlucky to have lost three in a row (you don't say) and is confident that the next pregnancy will be successful :)

However I have asked him to refer me to Sheffield and in the meantime we will just carry on. Sheffield can offer reassurance scans, check progesterone levels etc and basically keep a closer eye on things than the regular hospitals.

Has anyone been to the Sheffield Hospital and seen the Professor? 

He did briefly say my age was against me but I think the look I gave him made him back track and say "but women have children quite successfully in their 40's as well" ;)x

Nise - I came from one of those estates :haha: but not as bad as that so when hubby showed me the "rough" part of his town I laughed it was full of hooray henries - so hopefully you will find a nice estate to film on:winkwink:

Barni - I told hubby the other night that we have the golden egg waiting too - laws of averages say it will be soon - hope you're golden egg is travelling down now BIG :hugs:

Maxi - Glad things are getting back to normal for you - what a crappy two weeks for you:cry:

Bigger - I have given up with my chart - I watch it until O - then I work out when I'm due and don't bother reading it in the meantime looking for dips (yeah right) who am I kidding - hope it means something is cooking for you hun:happydance:

Pippi - Did you get some snow hun - we did (the children were off school yesterday) oh joy back today though :happydance:

Misty - Hi hun :flower:

AFM - I have taken myself off baby aspirin as I bleed and bleed if I cut myself ouchie - the FS agreed with me.:winkwink: oh and my endo and the fact that hubby smokes is nothing to do with the m/c more likely just my age:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

just a quick check in and hello to all.

well good news at least Garfie..good that you will get closer monitoring next time

glad to hear Max that all are recovering....and that you have n't come down with it.

it snowed here yesterday and had problems getting home for work yesterday so got permission to work from home today....so that was good as it saved me braving 20 miles of slippy country back roads.


----------



## biggerfamily

Dam it's COLD here... I didn't temp this morning as our power went off an the house got COLD.. IT was 12 degrees in the house so there is no way my temp would be correct this time so no temping today. House still could as power been going off an on so it's hard to warm the house right now..

Everyone have a great day. I'm going to bed an cover up until the power can stay on more.


----------



## pdmcd17

Hey max yes it's cold in NYC but back in Canada near Toronto it's -14 Celsius with windshield that's -22c or - 7 in farenheight ( not sure if I spelled that right as we're metric in Ca)

I got wind/sun burned today wow. I can't believe all the walking we have done these past few days

Bigger hope you get your power working right
Pippi you in the uk right aren't you guys metric? Or is that the rest of Europe. Snow can be not fun to drive on. Do you have snow tires?

My mil sent us pics of the snow the got up where they live two hrs north west of my house wow 1 metre almost a 3 ft ( praying the kids shovelled if we got snow)

Garfie I hope the dr is right and the Sheffield is the answer

Nise wow sounds like interesting filming 

Tomorrow we leave nyc to go to Connecticut and dh works thurs and fri should be fun. I'm gonna visit an aquarium there

Stay warm everyone


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi - thank you. I think we're both thinking the same way. I will be 42 in April.

Garfie - is that all was said? Just bad luck? Did they suggest a new regime or something for you next time you get pregnant? I'm eagerly awaiting my results but haven't been sent an appointment yet. They did say possibly feb, I'm hoping we won't have to wait longer.

Max - thank you, I hope you're right. How's things going with you? 

Nise - that all sounds pretty scary!!

It would appear I have had an anovulatory cycle. AF turned up yesterday. Weird when I had my scan (to check everything was clear) last Thursday, the sonographer said I had a lovely mature follicle on my left and 2 on my right. I know the right ovary supposed follicles are cysts, previously investigated and just left but they don't go, and I don't ovulate on the right probably because of them. I was all excited about my left ovary though, and I had the +ve ok, Ewcm but no temp rise. Now I have the AF. Do any of you know what would have happened to that follicle? Worried it is a cyst on the left now and I won't ovulate anymore. Is there no end to this, could something please work! Lol.


----------



## Spoomie

pdmcd17 said:


> Pippi you in the uk right aren't you guys metric? Or is that the rest of Europe.

PD, had to laugh at this.......'technically' we are metric, yes, but in reality we are generally still imperial - we struggle greatly with the concept of being European!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## pdmcd17

Barn and pipi I will be 42 in aug

Spoomie were technically metric but say our height in feet and body weight in lbs
I can convert weight between the two systems well as meds are given based on weight

Now with running I know what a mile and yards are but as a teen ( i only grew up learning metric in school) I was clueless when in the states visiting walking in an lane way I was told to walk so many yards to get to the lane I needed and I counted back yards (yes I was clueless

I told dh when we get home to book an appointment with his dr to get a v 
So that means we will continue ttc till he gets the v which should be about 3-9 months wait.
I'm slowly getting used to the idea it won't happen for us


----------



## Mistyy

Had to chuckle at the metric/imperial/Europe/not Europe too :D

I can picture and inch and a yard. I can picture a cm and a meter. I can picture a mile and i know a kilometer is less than a mile. 
I can guess an oz in weight (for baking) without the scales, and i _know_ that 100g is 3.5 oz, so can 'picture' that IYKWIM.
I can pour out a pint or half pint of something without a measure.
BUT i have no notion of litre and millilitres! lol.

The metric conversion happened when i was at school so i learned half and half. DH is younger than me but even he is a bit half and half too and all his building measurements are still in feet and inches.
(and i don't feel European :blush: )

I love the American 'cups' for everything in baking. It makes it so simple :)

Anyway *PDMCD* - wow the V is a big step. You haven't mentioned it on here before i don't think hon. Have you been holding this thought long? I think you're very brave! It certainly would be the end of ttc. Bless you. What does DH say?

I'm 95% of the way to resigning myself that this is all pointless for me now. I just don't get why i've ovulated nice and regularly every darn month for the last 3 years but only fallen preg. once :( And that was when we weren't even timing intercourse to coinside with ov! My theory now is that there may be an issue with DH, (i fell soooo easily for my 3DDs with ex. I was younger, i know) but now after 3 years of ttc my age has really put the lid on it once and for all with my lovely DH :( 

CD7 here anyway :coffee: - ov'ing middle of next week. Plod, plod, plod .....

Snow update - here in the 'Shires' it's still deep over the gardens and fields and the small lanes, but the bigger roads are clear. My God it's cold out there though. It went down to -5 again last night. It's all so pretty, even the trees are all still thick with it, like a xmas card, but i worry for when it melts. There's been allot of flooding round here in recent years. TV weather keeps saying oh there's been no more snow and there will be no more snow but we keep getting enough to add a bit more each night! It's like we don't exist round here as far as the media is concerned, lol.

*Barnie, Garfie, Spoomie, Bigger, Max, Pippi, Nise and everyone else* :wave:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi y'all, well I do read here quite a lot but I often feel like posting is pointless since there hasn't really been any positive developments here, and I see quite a few on the 35+ board too.

I'm hearing you all on the age and 'is it over for us' angle. I will also be 42 in August and originally we decided we would stop TTC after that. Now we are thinking we'll stop unless we go ahead with DE IVF. We are currently in the midst of our second IUI attempt and have an IVF consult on Feb 15. But we are also spending a lot of time talking about life without any additional children (I adopted two children many years ago when I was single but they are not kids any longer - one is an adult, the other is almost 15). 

While it's awful to think about, I am so glad that there are others who are going through a similar journey. It makes me feel not-quite-so-alone.


----------



## greens

You are not alone in here the virtual groups of similar people.


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty
I have always known that we would finish ttc this year.
My deadline is more practical I would love a lo for dh but I also need to think of when we will retire and when lo would graduate unniversity. I don't want to retire before their finished

My family history of breast cancer means bc aren't a option and the few i can take caused me major issues 3ish yrs ago. so a v is easier. They go in get the v and are back on track within a few days - my ex had one and it took all the worry away.

I also think our issues are his. I had no problem with my first 2 and even the mc getting pregnant. All my bloods and levels have been totally normal
My original deadline was dec 12 and then mar 13 as that would be 1 yr of ttc with the cyst gone. 

Now I just know the time is almost up as I can't continue to live with the disappointment
I don't like some days the person I have become from this
I am thankful for the two I have. I am sad I probably will never give dh a lo of his own ( got weepy typing that)

I'm not done yet, but I know I will be in the near future. At least when that time comes I know we tried our best. I'm thankful dh is ok either way to have or not have a lo


----------



## garfie

How many August babies? - and all of us will be 42 :winkwink:

I am sad to read that a lot of you ladies have decided to come to the end of your TTC journey - I may be being selfish both on my body and emotions but I am not ready to give up yet:wacko:

Barna - That was all really all the tests came back fine - would refer me to Sheffield were they can keep a closer eye on me if/when I become preg - he also said not to worry about the spotting as it was early days since the last preg was October - true but since then I have had 5 cycles work that one out Mr FS:growlmad: most people get help if they have been trying for 6 months and are over the magical age right:flower: Anyway waiting for the referral now anywhere between 1 - 3 months he said:thumbup:

Good luck at your appointment in Feb hun - it will soon be here:happydance:

Hi to all the other ladies stalking:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Hi *Maddy* and *Greens* - please don't think you can only post with something positive! I've never had any positive developments (sniff) and i waffle on anyway :dohh: <suddenly wonders i'm a pain :shock:>

*PDMCD* - :flower: I often get teary when i post about giving up. 
*At least when that time comes I know we tried our best*
^^ this ... is us exactly.

*Garfie* - I'm not giving up _just yet_ - more at the stage of giving myself permission to, i think :winkwink:


----------



## beetle

ladies, some of you may remember me - I was active on this site about a year ago but decided to take some time out after my first attempt at IVF wasn't successful. Since then I got engaged (July) my Dad died (August (my mum the previous year), and I got engaged married last December! 

I am posting because I wanted to give you guys some hope. Im 42, will be 43 in April. We were going to go for our 2nd IVF attempt when we got back from honeymoon at the start of January only to find that I was pregnant naturally with a honeymoon baby!

Naturally with my history of Miscarriages, I'm incredibly cautious and have thought twice about posting good news only for it to turn into bad news - I've done that many times before. However this pregnancy feels different and I'm hopeful.

Although it was a natural conception, everything else is anything but natural. I was diagnosed with high NK cell count plus mildly underactive thyroid so I'm on prednisolone steroids to reduce the NK cell count and thyroxine for the thyroid. Plus both my consultant and the Lister have recommend that I also am on baby aspirin in conjunction with daily heparin (blood thinner) injections. (although I haven't come up positive in any blood tests for any clotting disorders - there is a school of thought that it could be a reason for multiple miscarriages and they think its a good idea!).

So, I'm now 7.5 weeks pregnant. We had our first scan last Friday and was amazed to see a sac with a fetal pole and blob and what looked like a flashing line which apparently is a heartbeat!

I'm having weekly acupuncture as well. I'm feeling ok - slightly tired and a little bit off colour (not quite nauseuos) if I don't eat regularly. and my boobs are huge and killing.

So there you go! it can happen and I must be one of the oldest on this site! Recommendations ... go and have a lovely, relaxing holiday in the sunshine, eat lots of lovely healthy food and drink shedloads of wine and have fun ;) and not think about having babies!

Big hugs to you all on your journeys - you WILL get there.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yaaaaay beeeetle :yipee::wohoo: I am so pleased to hear your news, that is brilliant and the fact that they have diagnosed the NK cells etc and are doing something about it is great news for a positive outcome :thumbup: and also congrats of course on the :wedding: :happydance:

Mistyy, Maddy, greens, pcdmcd, bigger, pippi, garfie, max, nise, barnie :hi: always stalking and cheering you on from the sidelines :hugs::dust: (and anyone i have missed :blush:)


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Beetle....I remeber you from a the start of last year...I must have just joined when you 'left'....thats great news and wonderful that its a honeymoon conception. I'm sure the treatment you are on helped.
What was your TSH and T4 levels that they diagnosed mild hypothyrodisim (if you don't mine me asking)
Mine where 3.9mU/L for TSH and 15 pmol/L for T4. The doctors all those results are normal but I have all the symptoms of low basal temp, always cold etc.

That's brill to see the hb, understand what you mean about 'jinking' things by posting here but you held out longer that I could.
Sorry to hear about your Dad dying...and congrats on getting married....big eventful year for you.



We tried to do that on our last hol....drank wine and relaxed but came back with a bfn...but appreciate your advice.

Spoomie, I have to Echo what Misty says about metric/imperial.
I know my weight in KG and stones....but my only height in feet and inches.
When I worked in a lab, we always used g and ml....but when I buy meat from the butcher I ask for it in lb. I use miles and km interchangiblly depending on whether I'm in the South of Ireland (in Km) or N. Ireland (miles)

The one thing I can't get hy head around is km/L conversion for fuel economy in cars. always have to look at miles per gallon (although I have no clue how large a gallon is !!!).

That's so final Pmdc about dh vascetomy....I guess it one way to draw an end to ttc. I'm more like you Garfie....selflishly continuining on ttc for another while...don't have any idea of an end date. probably just slowly reach that conclusion the way you seem to be Misty.

hope you surviving the filming Nise

have to run....hello to everyone.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies I'm still hanging around just not posting much right now an fixing get ready head toward town get some groceries due a snow storm with ice is coming our way. So need to get the main important things LOL.. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. 

I'll KMFX for all of you..


----------



## pdmcd17

Beetle I remember you and your cute cat. Your cat reminds me of an old cat of mine
Big congrats in both you marriage and pregnancy! Wishing you a healthy an happy 9 months

When did you get married? I got married on dec 29
Again congrats hon


----------



## beetle

Thanks ladies! I got married on the 1st December last year! Was really quick as we only got engaged on 22nd July. We thought we would get married quickly in the hope that my Dad would be able to make it to the wedding but sadly he died in August. At least he knew my OH was going to take care of me! The wedding was THE most beautiful day and Im in such a good place with my Mum and Dad and I know they were there watching. I also think that their wedding present to us was our pregnancy! (you know ... up there pulling a few strings and putting in a good word!). 

Congrats also on your marriage PDMCD17!!! I love a good winter wedding! Thanks for complimenting my cat Indy ... she's going to be 17 in February! Can't believe it! 

Pippi - oh help, I really can't remember what my thyroid levels actually were now. my consultant at the Lister said that they were definitely low for their figures but that they wouldn't have been picked up in routine nhs doctor checks. My symptoms were really cold extremeties, very difficult to lose weight, lethargic. I feel so much better now I'm on the thyroxine - immediately lost weight, feet now normal temp and not like iceblocks - and I'm only on a 25mg dosage. I'm sure that's helped me get pregnant. The specialist did say that its quite common for ladies who are borderline hypothyroid to have frequent miscarriages or difficulty conceiving. So I would push some more. My acupuncturist also said she immediately noticed the difference since i've been on thyroxine. Said my energy levels were holding and that it felt that something in my system had 'clicked into place' her words.

Butterfly - wow - very exciting times for you! Not quite sure exactly what stage you are at but wishing you all the very best! 

Hi to everyone else! Hope you are all OK?


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Congrats Beetle :happydance: on all your news - lots of great things are happening for you:happydance:

So pleased for you hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

Beetle wow you parents comment made me teary! 

I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## biggerfamily

No BFP this time..

So on to another cycle but my dates for meds will change thanks to ICE STORM. Instead of Femara 3-7 it will be 4-8 alone with another med. 

I hope this cycle get to do a IUI instead of missing it.


----------



## garfie

BIG :hugs: sorry she got you:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Congrtats *Beetle* - i remember you! I love good news here :happydance::happydance::happydance: How lovely to get your BFP on honeymoon too! :happydance:

Sorry it's a quickie

:wave: to all xxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## booth19

Congratulations Beetle, i remember you from the sight, we went through our last m/c together . Great news that you have sen the HB and fetal pole so no alcohol doesn't work then lol :)


----------



## Mistyy

:( 

Poorly since Sat night. D&V. Great. 

My temp chart makes for amusing viewing at the mo!

xxx :dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks beetle for your reply. I only know the figures as my gp gave the print outs to me.But I'm going to see a spec about ivf in 3 weeks so ill ask them to look at the numbers. ..I know the USA have lower cut off points than the NHs especially in regards to fertility.
Sad to hear that your dad passed away before your wedding but nice that you feel they helped give you this bfp.


Poor misty, there's a nasty flu going about ....yea big spike in temp! Hope your feeling better for ovulation.
What's d&v ?

Afm, noting to report here. Af due on Thursday, temps still kinda ok but since we did not have optimal bd at ovulation not expecting any miracles. Definitely think the macca is helping with my temps. Got a temp of 36.6 yesterday which is the highest it's ever been. Got dhea but unsure as whether to take it, it's not the dhea recommended by that American ivf clinic which is really expensive so don't know if its worth adding any more to the cocktails I currently take :wacko:


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - bless. I don't know about dhea, but i know it's hard juggling different meds and supplements and wondering which one will be 'the one'. High temps is good though :thumbup:

D&V = diarrhea and vomiting. (i couldn't be bothered to look up how to spell diarrhea! :rofl:) DD2 had it 5 days after visiting A&E with her BF when it was snowing. I've caught it 5 days after her. Hoping it's not that Noro virus. We've all been using hand-gel round the house.

Feel a bit better tonight. Got to try to persuade DH that he really wants to :sex: later. :blush:

I have brushed my teeth and covered myslef in hand-gel <sexy> anyway - if the germs are on the loose it's too late now :haha: Got to catch that eggy!!:wacko:

xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Lol good luck misty feel better. I read your d&v and lol it's the nurse in me
Make sure your drinking lots to stay hydrated

Pip my coq10 has dhea in it.

Nothing here to report either I'm out of my fertile window, we missed a couple of days durring it not sure if it enough


----------



## garfie

Misty - You are right your temps are interesting :winkwink: hope the d&v has gone and you feel better:flower:

PD - The two times I got PG I was well before O - so anything is possible as you know you are not out yet:winkwink:

AFM - Not sure if I have Od or not - temps not speaking to me today :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## greens

Excellent news Beetle


----------



## Pippi_elk

never have guessed what d&V meant....oh poor you Misty. hope you were still able to bd last night.

my timing was n't great this month, pdmc either. Its hard to get the timing right every month. Hopefully as Garfie said once you fit in something a few days before ovulation....we could be lucky !

I'd say keed bd Garfie, ovulation does n't look to have happened yet.


----------



## Nise

:wohoo::wohoo: Yay, Beetle that's just fantastic news. Congratulations, great to know the devil you're fighting too. Keeping everything crossed for you. :headspin:

Misty - you poor love, I hope you're feeling a little better today - sounds like you got the nastiest bug of them all and you just know Fertility Fiend will get into a right tizz. :hugs:

PDMC - The last time I got a bfp it was during an innovulatory cycle!!! according to FF, so you're never really out until you are. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

AFM - Had a lovely weekend, LG who's real name is Keira came to London for her first weekend visit - have discovered I am crap at hitting bed time! Oh well - I dare say I'll improve and it was a special occasion! Am having an awful time trying to sort out schools - The secretaries are less than helpful and it would appear there are no spaces anywhere! then I mention 'looked after child' and they change a little but none of the deputy heads that were supposed to call me back have - All I want to do is arrange a visit to the 3 schools closest to us so I can make a more educated judgement when entering my choice of schools in the admission form - how the hell am I supposed to fill in the 'reason for choosing this school' box if I know nothing about the school? :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Nise - I am crap at hitting bedtime to and I have had 12 years practice:wacko:

Check out the Offsted Reports online hun then phone the school up and say you have been looking at the Offsted Report and would like to visit the school before making a choice - all schools have to reserve a few places for children that move mid term etc.:thumbup:

Is Kiera at primary or senior school? Maybe phone at lunch time or mid morning they usually have cover and you find these ladies are more helpful than the bulldogs I mean secretaries :winkwink:

I bet you can't believe that this is finally happening - is Kiera living with you yet or is she still doing weekend visits?

How exciting for you all and you have lots and lots of fun times in store - although eventually it won't hurt to put a few boundaries in place:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

Thanks Garfie. Yes it is all very exciting and slightly unbelievable - this weekend gave us a clue as to how much our lives are going to change - but we are ready to embrace that. I have done most of what you said, checked the ofsted reports and best school tables etc etc - it's just the Bulldogs as you call them, they are worse than Dr's receptionists! I wasn't expecting that - Might do a bit of cold calling in person.

She's not living with us yet, she is due to move in on the 16th Feb, so we have the half term break to settle in, that gives me about 4 weeks for sorting school - may have to get Social Worker on the case. Of course, it would help an awful lot if the court would hurry up and send us the paperwork we need. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise how wonderful for you both no all 3 of you!

How old is Kiera? How long till she comes permanently?


----------



## Nise

pdmcd17 said:


> Nise how wonderful for you both no all 3 of you!
> 
> How old is Kiera? How long till she comes permanently?

She turned 7 back in Sept and she comes to us permanently on the 16th Feb - just wish we were more ready. She had to have the double blow up bed in the lounge coz her room is still being built - She thought it was 'mint'! and didn't seem to mind a bit. I really wanted her room done for her first visit but with all the snow and freezing conditions we've had recently we've gotten behind schedule - something about concret not being able to set properly in freezing conditions. Hopefully work can resume now it has warmed up a bit here in London. :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Nise, of course she loved sleeping on the blow up bed...I remember when my niece came to visit, the part she was most excited about was sleeping on the blow up bed...until it started to loose air come morning and she was almost sleeping on the floor!!!

Ty not to stress about the room not being ready...just by giving her love im sure is a big enough welcome into your home....I'm sure if the rooms not perfect she won't mind. 

Have to go...dh demanding he wants me to come to bed...just for sleep mind you!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies, I have had a read and everyone sounds like they are doing well right now. We are in the TWW and, well, nothing else really happening! Two more night shifts before I have a week off work though - yay!


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you for your good wishes girls :thumbup: I'm feeling ok now. Youngest DD now has it! Ugh. DH is really hoping he doesn't get it. 

We DTD Monday night (bless him). Last night i thought i felt ov cramps on my left, and thought hmmmm, wonder if Mondays chaps are still around? We prob'ly should have BD, but i knew DH was tired, so i didnt say anything. But this mornings temps are down, so I recon today is ov day. BD tonight would be a good idea then. I'm determined to get a 'HIGH' on FF! How hard can it be to just have sex on the right bloomin day??? sigh. That sickness temp spike *is* pretty full on isn't it! lol.

*Nise* - ahh Kiera is a lovely name! my advice to you re: getting co-operation from a school is: go in in person and butter up the burser! If you can drop in and chat to the receptionist face to face at a fairly quiet time, say mid-afternoon, ask her for a moment and tell her your situation you may get them on-side. Which, trust me, is worth the effort! Love them or hate them they are MADLY busy people and have to deal with allot of daftness (and venom) from parents (and staff). Speaking from experience here as a parent _and_ employee of the village primary for 8 years. When approaching our bursar about anything, as colleague or parent, i always started with 'i know you're _really_ busy but i need your help with this ... ' :winkwink::winkwink:

:wave: *Maddie* - any plans for your week off? 

:wave: to everyone. Wednesday today - 'top of the hill' as they say. Roll on down to the weekend :D

xxx :dust:


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies, guess I spoke too soon. Just back from 8 week scan and looks like baby decided it didn't want to hang around. Somewhere between 6 and 8 weeks it checked out. Gutting having seen heartbeat. We are however staying strong and keep saying to ourselves it happened naturally and you are more fertile after miscarriage etc etc. Bloody old eggs. Its so frustrating. There must be some decent ones left aged 42? 

Anyway good luck guys - Im off to sob my heart out before picking myself up again for the nth time. Not bothering to update my signature these days - that's 2 more to add onto the total showing below ... that's too many xx


----------



## garfie

Aw Beetle so sorry hun - I don't know what to say, no point giving you the usual words if you're like me you know them by heart anyway:flower:

Just know I am thinking about you and sending you extra large :hugs: while you sob your heart out :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

Beetle hon I'm so sorry hon
I'm trying hard not to cry at my desk

Big big hugs


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn beetle I'm so sorry :cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Beetle* - you know you had all our hopes and dreams and excitement with you - now you have all our love and our hugs and our thoughts with you and your DP. Take care of yourself.

Crushed for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Gutted for your Beetle, so difficult especially when you have seen the hb. So sorry to hear.


----------



## Reb S

Dear Beetle,
I stalk occasionally and wanted to give you hugs xxxx
Dear Nise - wonderful news, my thoughts are with you for the 16th x
Love to everyone else
Reb x


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Beetle I am so terribly sorry for your loss xxxxx


----------



## Mistyy

Thinking of you *Beetle* xxx

How is everyone? 
I've been given my ov. day by FF. Had to delete my illness high to get it to play ball though :roll: 
DPO5 here. I think allot of us are cycle buddies give or take a couple of days aren't we this month?

Love to all xxx :dust:


----------



## Nise

Oh Beetle, I'm gutted to hear see your up-date. My thoughts are with you and I wish you and your OH much strength. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy I am 6dpo although my chances are about as slim as posh spice this month I think :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi everyone 
Misty and butterfly I'm 5-7 dpo I don't temp I just know when I normally ov and what cm I notice

On a sad note 2 diamonds from my wedding band fell out :(. I found the stones and it off o the jewler to fix and have all the settings checked, and to join my two bands 
I'm a bit peeved I've only warn my band for 1 month

Waves to everyone


----------



## garfie

Aw no PD - how terrible:cry: glad it's getting mended though (mine is just a plain gold band and mine split and had to be repaired after our honeymoon:cry:)

Hubby offered to buy a new one - but it wouldn't have been the same:wacko:

5DPO today can I join the gang:happydance: - anyone seen a chart like this?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

*Me, Butterfly, PDMCD, + Garfie* - cycle buddies :happydance: I'm thinking there are more of you!

Oh i'm sorry to hear about your ring *PD*. Thank goodness you found the stones. That's a bit of a miracle! Once the settings are checked it will be ok. Mine's a plain band of white gold, cos my engagement ring is white gold.

(My first wedding ring, with my ex, i lost forever in the sea at Cornwall on the first day of our honeymoon! :dohh:)(I think it was a sign!)

Wow *Garfie* i havn't heard of a ring splitting. Chart: <whispers> - could that be an implantation dip? :winkwink:


xxx :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay I was thinking implantation dip too :happydance: my chart is linked from the butterfly in my signature. If it continues like this I am going to get my hopes up and be heading for a fall :dohh:

Blimey that is bad that rings don't even last a month :growlmad: I would be complaining big time!


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'd be p***ed off PDCM if the setting came loose so quick. lucky you caught the stones but on a new ring....thats a bit worrying that the settting came loose to quickly.
make sure you get it added to your home insurance just in case the worst were to happen


garfie and butterfly, your charts are both looking opposite....so interesting..time will tell.

noting new with me, af nearly left, FF predicts I will ovulate on Valentines day . but bitter sweet on that day as thats when I miscarried last yeat.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pipi bittersweet fx'd for a vday baby!
Misty love the see story lol
Butterfly hoping for implantation

Rings at the jewler he says its cause the setting was too thin for the stones he's gonna repair it!! I should get them back Friday just in time to go see my inlaws
My first set from my ex I pawned them to pay for my divorce lol

Nothing to report here except I'm fighting a bug hoping it stays away, can't miss work too busy. Also dmil would be upset she's asked us to come up to visit them 2xs the weekend and after our nyc trip so we couldn't as I'd have too much mommy guilt leaving the kids alone 3 weekends in a row


----------



## garfie

Just a quick update ladies - just been to the loo and after investigating (if you know what I mean):winkwink:

I am now spotting - surely I can't have an LP of just 6:cry: next time I go I will be nervous:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies been MIA for awhile have hads alot of stress going on, alittle about me, I am 41 years old hubby is 51, I had a tubal reversal in 2011 and still have not concieved have been on clomid since this past september with no luck, now the doc. has added Metformin with the clomid, I do hope this does the trick, I wish you all the best for you and your famlies, Need friends right now, am running out of hope, need encourageing words, FRIENDS?


----------



## Mistyy

*tiatammy* - welcome :) You have come to a good place for *friendship* and support. So: :friends:

I don't want to speak for the group, but for me we are not all just about the frantic chucking around of baby-dust (although there is plenty of that) in fact i think we manage a lovely balance of support, encouragement, optimism _ and_ realism.

*Garfie* - i wonder if you ov'd on CD12? It would be sods law that that's the temp you missed. This would give a LP of at least 10 ....

*PDMCD* - sorry to hear you're poorly. I've got a bit of a miffed MIL at the moment too. She rung all excited about a cousin of my DHs engagement party happening on the 13th April. DH explained that we are treating that weekend as our chance to celebrate our 1st wedding anniversary (can you believe it's nearly a year?!) We have to pick my youngest up from Wales that weekend and are going to turn it into a nice weekend away. I heard him explain this about *4 times*. I mean what's to say? He's only ever seen this cousin once every 6 years or so. And we have to be in Wales. And it's our 1st wedding anniversary FGS :roll::roll: I know she gets excited to have us all together - but she's not _listening_! DHs brother in Scotland isn't coming down for the party either, so it's not like a big reunion. <and breath> lol.

Aw *Pippi* - yes, bitter-sweet for you this Valentines day then. That's come round quick as well hasn't it hun? :hugs: (I'm due on on valentines day :dohh:!) 

*Butterfly* - hunted for your chart but couldn't find it. It's probably me being a numpty :wacko::haha:

Love to all :dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Misty...if you click on Butterflys moving purple butterfly in her signature it takes you to her chart (It's not diplaying it as a butterfly on my pc in work ...but as an red X....but I can still click on it).

Welcome Tittammy, all I can say is its a tough road but we are all here to support one another. I find this site a great place to come and vent all the little fustrations about TTC and hear about other peoples stories

not sure whats going on with your chart Garfie, yea maybe you ovulated early....or wud it be implanation dip and bleeding ?
but then I see you spotted mid cycle last month too so that may be a red herring.

like your story about pawning the ring Pmdc, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## garfie

A confusing red herring Pippi:winkwink:

TMI - Red on the tip of finger yesterday which turned to a watery colour next vist and finally a small blob of mink coloured eeew then nothing. Today a few brown spots this morning and now nothing:wacko:

Maybe she's waiting to pounce when I go out :haha:

Tiatammy - Welcome hun to a very knowledgeable group and an excellent mix of wonderful ladies who talk about everything not just the ttc journey:hugs:

Misty - Stick to your guns hun - 1st wedding anniversary is important so are the rest of course but the first is special as you are still sooooooo in love and don't mind picking up his smelly socks:haha:

PD - Hope you get well soon hun:flower:

Nise - How are things going - bet you are so busy at the moment with all the preparations did you get school sorted:flower:

Barna - Still sending :hugs:

Butterfly - I'm sure we will both know soon enough what is going on :winkwink:

AFM - I feel sure all will be revealed tomorrow or the next day or the next:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh Garfie I'm thinking implantation dip and bleed maybe :thumbup:

Pippi thanks for the detective work on my chart :haha:

:hi: hi again tiatammy, sorry the clomid has not worked for you so far. It can take a while longer to get pregnant in your 40's so try not to put too much pressure on yourself every month :hugs:

Mistyy, one year, where has the time gone?! :wacko:


----------



## tiatammy

hello mistyy,pippi,garfie and butterfly67, thankyou so much for the heart warming welcome. It has really been a rollor coaster ride for me lately, I need to get a hold on my stress, I have stress induced sezures, which does not help me when I get stressed out, So I have had alot of seizures lately, so I really need to find something to occupy my mind, other than worrying all the time, Like what is wrong with me? Why cant I concieve, plus having stress on financial issues, yes MONEY is always an issue these days, and the stress is unbelieviable, and as we all know if you dont have money when it comes to fertility issues, it is hard to get help, Myt doc. that did my tubal reversal is in Louiville Kentucky, so I email him my temp charts, and we converse over the phone and through email, so you can just imagine how hard that is. Well enough rambleing about me, How are all of you ladies? wishing you and your family well, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Mistyy

I feel ridiculous :(

I've just been sorting drawers in the bedroom and come across the little cot toy that i bought after my first scan and before MC. Also there was the BFP preg. test which i had kept with it.

I remembered i'd bought the little toy, that's not so bad, but not that i'd kept my poss. test. Why on earth did i keep that kick in the guts for myself?? I must be mad. I've thrown it in the bin now, and got ridiculously upset :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Nowhere else to let this out. Sorry ladies. Normal service will resume :(


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> I feel ridiculous :(
> 
> I've just been sorting drawers in the bedroom and come across the little cot toy that i bought after my first scan and before MC. Also there was the BFP preg. test which i had kept with it.
> 
> I remembered i'd bought the little toy, that's not so bad, but not that i'd kept my poss. test. Why on earth did i keep that kick in the guts for myself?? I must be mad. I've thrown it in the bin now, and got ridiculously upset :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Nowhere else to let this out. Sorry ladies. Normal service will resume :(

Oh Misty, poor you...
I understand thought how upsetting it was....to find something that brought you such happiness at the time is now such a painful reminder of what you lost. You're only human and its natural to be upset when you are reminded unexpectantly. A few tears is ok, and as you say normal service will resume shortly...in time to enjoy your anniversary weekend.
I have kept my bfp test but I know where it is and have a look at it every now and then....don't know why but I find it hard to throw it out.

We have an apt to see fertility comsultant re private ivf on Monday 18th feb at a private clinic. however this morning the public hospital where our gp referred us for private ivf (NHs hospital but you pay 4000 pounds for ivf) rang and offered us a consultation with a fertility spec for this Monday 11th feb. I thought the waiting list in nhs hospital was much longer.
However the problem is the private and nhs appointment is with the same consultant...he works in NHs and also with the private clinic.

Not sure what to do now. I did n't want to turn down the NHs free appointment but don't need to see the same consultant twice in 7 days!! I wonder will he be totally honest about whether the NHs or private clinic would be best for us...obviously he stands to make more money if we go to the private clinic.
Suppose it depends on which place we want to go for ivf...
But like buses....you wait for ages then 2 come along together.


----------



## garfie

aw Misty - BIG :hugs: I have kept all my pregnancy tests in a special box and sometimes I look at them and think of what could have been:cry: but usually when I have had a good cry I feel ready to tackle the world again:happydance:

Pippi - I could understand if the appointments where months away from each other but just 7 days - can you not speak to his secretary and explain that these appointments are within 7 days of each other and what does private do that the NHS doesn't regarding a consultation.

Maybe they haven't realised you are the same person yet - maybe the private sector is in a different building? remember I got two Consultants to see under the NHS for the same problem and neither of them knew I had an appointment with the other until I informed them and that was in the same building:dohh:

Good luck hope you get some answers

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

garfie said:


> Pippi - I could understand if the appointments where months away from each other but just 7 days - can you not speak to his secretary and explain that these appointments are within 7 days of each other and what does private do that the NHS doesn't regarding a consultation.
> 
> Maybe they haven't realised you are the same person yet - maybe the private sector is in a different building? remember I got two Consultants to see under the NHS for the same problem and neither of them knew I had an appointment with the other until I informed them and that was in the same building:dohh:
> 
> Good luck hope you get some answers
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Glad to see I'm not the only who has kept the positive tests...for a wee look at them every now and then...

I know its ridiculouse Garfie. The private appt is in a totally different place...
The private appt consists of a consultation and booking in for ivf at the private clinic, going through consent etc. with the nurses.
So its really up to us if we want to pay 4000 for ivf in a NHs clinic or 5000 in a private clinic. Pity we got the same consultant for both consultations....
Unless at the NHs appointment he'll tell us to cancel the private one but since the privat apt costs 250 pound I can't seem him letting us cancel with such short notice.


----------



## Nise

Awe Misty, big cyber hugs for you. :hugs:

Pippi - how annoying is that - I don't really know what to suggest, maybe ask him at the first appointment if the procedure would be so different as to warrant meeting with him again to go through private options. Or don't say anything and mutter, 'see you next week' as you leave! :haha:


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies,
Sorry not posting much on here but been on other threads posting. Just wanted to let you all tomorrow be having my IUI if nothing happens like the last 2 times we had to canceled so hope this time is a gooo.. We're very excited an can't wait. Will have my scan in the morning too see how everything looks praying for at least 2 follies again. 

Good luck to everyone...


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty big hugs
This is the one place we can vent and not have what we say judged. We understand as we're all on a similar journey.

Pippi wow 1 week apart, I'm thinking since you got 2 that its meant to be. Good luck 

Hi Garfield and nise

Good luck bigger

Afm feeling a bit better, not sure if we will make it to see my in laws were suppose to get a snowstorm which will make travel difficult. I don't mind if we don't go we can get stuff done at the house. Af is due on mon


----------



## Mistyy

:thumbup: feeling better now. Thank you ladies :flower: I'm not the only one who keeps them then. When i read that i _almost_ went and got it out of the bathroom bin again! Then i thought no, if all it does is make me cry when i see it/find it, what is the point of having it? It brings me no joy. So it stayed in the bin. 

I wasn't going to say anything about it to DH, (don't like raking over old hurt out of the blue) but when he got in from work he asked if i'd had a good day and i told him no, it was shitty, lol, and told him about finding the old test. Bless him - he said all the right things and gave me a big hug.

Well, we've woken up to an inch of snow here again! I'm writing this and then going back ot bed with a cupper for DH and i :) Made me think of you *PDMCD*. (the snow, not staying in bed :winkwink:)

*Pippi* - i'm a bit late on the scene for my advice and you've had good ideas already re: the consultant, but yes, whatever you do, i would do something! lol It is daft seeing the same guy twice in a few days. Best of luck.

*Bigger*, good luck too.

:wave: to all of you lovelies :dust: :dust:


----------



## garfie

just a quick update ladies maybe FF got my dates correct - tomorrow I will be 11DPO and we know who will come knocking - seen as my temperatures have flatlined, this month has been very confusing for me.

I began taking Vit B6 to lengthen my cycles - but realised it was only 10mg :dohh: so surely that can't have effected things.

Think she is just playing with me this month - doesn't she realise I am a busy woman and don't have time for her silly games:haha:

:hugs: ladies

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks everyone for your opinions about the consultant. Coincidently I had a appointment with my gp yesterday so I mentioned it to her and shes saying what you girls suggested. Her advise was just to tell him we going to see he privately and see did he still want to see us 1 week later.

Garfie, sorry to hear af is imminent. I think if you want to take b6 to lengthen your lp they recommend to take the whole family of b vits and not just b6. I took b50 for one or two cycles but found i had spotting before af whihc i never have and lp was nt any longer so i stopped it. 
I took 1000g macca last month and I got one extra day of a lp...but one month is not enought proof....we'll see how this cycle is.

Good luck bigger for the iui.

Nise, Hope plans for Lg are falling into place...only one week to go. did you find a school for her?

Glad to hear your feeling better misty. I did think you might want to retrieve the test when you heard of other mad women here keeping them !
But if it just causes you distress then you were right to leave it in the bin.

No snow here yet, hoping it stays away as will struggle to get to the consultant at 8.30 am Monday morning otherwise. 
I saw on the news that drivers in Boston (I think it was Boston) were going to be arrested if they were found out driving after 4pm due to the snow.....mad !

Butterfly...still looking good on your chart...wonder is the spotting a good or bad sign?


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi ladies we got 40 cm (aprox 16") of snow yesterday lots of shovelling
I know Boston was expecting more than 60 cm

It wasn't fun driving yesterday

Arm af is due mon and I'm not sure if I ov this month now as I'm having no Pms symptoms 
I am also on no supplements or metformin so I'm not shocked, it's nice to not have the super sore boobs.


----------



## booth19

Just catching up with all the posts as have been busy and not been on for a few days:

Beetle -sending :hugs: , i know nothing i can say will make it better:cry:

Welcome tiatammy - certainly the best forum for support 

Mistyy - certainly not on your own,i still have my last BFP, just to remind me it is possible :)

Garfie, Butterfly - Good luck this month , everything crossed for you.

Hope everything went well Bigger

AFM - still waiting for o/v - should be in next couple of days so wait and see as last cycle was 2 months long!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy I still have mine too :flower::hugs:

Pippi I think the spotting is bad, more today and I think AF will be here in a few days. I sometimes have spotting for ages before AF :growlmad: which I think is not good :shrug:

Bigger hope the iui went ok

Pcmcd yay for snow :happydance::haha:

Booth hope you get a shorter cycle this time :wacko:

Nise, hope LO is settling in well :cloud9:

Garfie hope that annoying lady does not mess you around by preferably not turning up at all :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs: to anyone I have missed and big :hug: to barni and beetle


----------



## Nise

:wave: My goodness, I've had no time to up-date properly as things have been manic and we are now in the last week of getting the house sorted before we collect K. It's utter chaos, not helped by being let down on the plastering side. I have another plasterer coming over this eve to see if he can do the job within this week - if he can't then we are a bit buggered and may have to change K's moving date by a couple of days which will really piss me off - I don't like to disappoint. 

Still to do. Plastering walls (both layers!!!!), Ceiling skim, Plumb in radiator (can't do till after plastering) and then builder back in to lay new floor joists and boards - we currently have a concret floor as it was a kitchen & bathroom before. 5 Days?????

Good luck for tomorrow Bigger. :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies,
Just a fast update. The IUI went GREAT this time no issues. DH done his thing with no troubles. When went to the doctor the other morning I was already having ovation pains like crazy an at times the cramping was bad. When went back too have ultrasound told our doctor already having lots of EWCM an cramping like crazy he said that is great as be great timing. He done the ultrasound an said couldn't tell me how follies looked as was already ovulating but said my lining was 13 which is great so he said we need the sample ASAP.. Went to the hotel so DH could do his thing took his sample back an in no time was back in the room getting ready for the IUI. DH count was really good. He had to wait 5 days this time due to thinking would be there sooner but with a 5day hold his count was 22milliion with 70% motility. This time the IUI hurt a little an the doctor asked me was I OK? I said yes but hurt some he said it was due to were already was ovulating an it makes you sore some. So now on my tww. Tuesday I start my progesterone suppositories an in 12 days do a HPT. 

So been relaxing an sleeping a lot..& eating healthy... 

Too all you ladies been praying for you all and KMFX for all of you to get a BFP soon..


----------



## garfie

Just a quick update ladies I won't be on here for a few days - I'm out:cry:

More importantly my father in laws factory burnt to the ground yesterday morning - luckily there was no casualties - it was a printing firm. This means that hubby is out of work and as it's a family business we all have to rally round of course. Hubby and father in law are beyond devastated and I am trying to keep strong for them it took 7 years to build it and 2 seconds for it to catch alight and burn to the ground:cry:

Be back soon

Good luck ladies :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Oh my God - *Garfie*! I'm so sorry to hear this.

Sorry about :witch: and equally sorry about DH and FILs business. Thank goodness everyone is ok. What an appalling mess though! 

Look after yourself hun. Stay strong. Be back with us soon :hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Garfie that is terrible :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh so sorry to hear Garfie.thats terrible but at least no one was injured. Hopefully they have insurance that will cover things and they can get back in busisness. 

Hope you are done shovelling the snow pdmc. We just got loads of rain....miserable but welcome any day over snow.

Glad to hear bigger that iui went ok

Hope things coming together Nise...hope your plasterer could get it done in time, it would be terrible to have to postpone lgs arrival.

My update: round 1 of seeing the consultant in the nhs clinic (free consultation but for private treatment). Firstly they had double booked him but another couple had failed to comfirm they were attending so we got to see him 1.5 hours later. He said in reality it be 6 months before we would start treatment by the time they schedule us in. So after the admin issue(and have heard others complaining on various ivf boards about the terrible admin there), the feeling we got there and having to wait 6 months, we are going to go with the other totally private clinic but see the same consultant. So we see him again next week and he'll do a scan then as its included in the registration fee.

He said the same as the other consultant had said..I should dump the opks and temp charting.
Now dh is really trying to convince me to stop. consultant said Just have regular sex and stop stressing about having sex on schedule. 
Won't obey for this month anyway. ;-)
Can't imagine not temping etc. and loosing that control/knowledge...and I bought a years membership of ff. but I suppose I should listen especially when 2 of them say it unprompted.

Chances 10-15% of bfp but we are very realistic....with still high risk of mc etc even if there is bfp. 
He actually said over 42 there is as much chance of a natrual bfp as there is with ivf. ..he said its more like a see-saw at this stage. Think he meant that ivf when you are younger is more likely to give you a bfp but now the odds are almost as low as spontaneously getting pregnant...so the message was to keep on trying ourselves.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm back. Such a crazy 3 weeks. I went in for my 9 week sono and found out I miscarried. I had a d&c the Monday after which was 2 weeks ago. Then we went skiing, got ready to sell our house, got hit with that snowstorm and now I have a horrendous cold. I haven't been able to catch up on everybody's stuff. I have a f/u appt with my ob on Thursday and I may go on Clomid. I also have an appt with my RE on Thursday just to go over options and to get some blood work done. I had blood work done last April and everything was ok but who knows now. Any good news while I was away?


----------



## Pippi_elk

maxxiandniko said:


> I'm back. Such a crazy 3 weeks. I went in for my 9 week sono and found out I miscarried. I had a d&c the Monday after which was 2 weeks ago. Then we went skiing, got ready to sell our house, got hit with that snowstorm and now I have a horrendous cold. I haven't been able to catch up on everybody's stuff. I have a f/u appt with my ob on Thursday and I may go on Clomid. I also have an appt with my RE on Thursday just to go over options and to get some blood work done. I had blood work done last April and everything was ok but who knows now. Any good news while I was away?

so sorry to hear Max. You need to take some time to yourself to recover from your loss and your move and cold. Think you were the only person on here with good news until now. 
Think it's just been all bad news...so pretty depressing really :-(


----------



## maxxiandniko

Someone's got to get good news soon!


----------



## pdmcd17

garfie im sorry to hear about being out and your familys bussiness loss.

nise i hope you get everything done so the move in takes place on time

bigger that is wonderful keeping everything crossed for you

pipi wow that is intereting stats ivf vs natural. 

max hon big hugs for your loss and everything you are going through

i agree with the goodnews we need some (mind you misty has had lots of great news)

afm the witch is late. im thinking i just had anovoulatory cycle. still no pms symptoms or other kind. i am fighting a bug so feel crappy darn winter. if the witch doesnt show up by next mon i will test as i will be on cd 32 and 7 days late. 

funny thing is monday is family day here (a holiday for most of Canada's provinces) so wouldnt it be cool. of course dh is heading to baltimore on business. im not getting my hopes up though im sure i just ov'd late and she'll show up shortly.


----------



## maxxiandniko

pdmcd17 said:


> garfie im sorry to hear about being out and your familys bussiness loss.
> 
> nise i hope you get everything done so the move in takes place on time
> 
> bigger that is wonderful keeping everything crossed for you
> 
> pipi wow that is intereting stats ivf vs natural.
> 
> max hon big hugs for your loss and everything you are going through
> 
> i agree with the goodnews we need some (mind you misty has had lots of great news)
> 
> afm the witch is late. im thinking i just had anovoulatory cycle. still no pms symptoms or other kind. i am fighting a bug so feel crappy darn winter. if the witch doesnt show up by next mon i will test as i will be on cd 32 and 7 days late.
> 
> funny thing is monday is family day here (a holiday for most of Canada's provinces) so wouldnt it be cool. of course dh is heading to baltimore on business. im not getting my hopes up though im sure i just ov'd late and she'll show up shortly.


Did you test?  If you did I missed it and I'm never going to be able to go over all those past threads.


----------



## pdmcd17

No I haven't tested I won't till Monday 
Af is only 2 days late I'm gonna wait 7 days I don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## maxxiandniko

pdmcd17 said:


> No I haven't tested I won't till Monday
> Af is only 2 days late I'm gonna wait 7 days I don't want to get my hopes up

I'm getting my hopes up!


----------



## Mistyy

My hopes are up for you too *PDMCD* :thumbup: <holding breath> I laughed when i read your post about me always having lots of good news. Do i?? :haha: I feel like i'm forever moaning on here :haha:

*Maxi* - i'm so sorry to hear your news. I was wondering how your were doing :( That must have been devastating for you. Look after yourself :hugs::hugs:

*Pippi* - well done sorting your consultant out. It sounds better to go private. 

_To chart or not to chart_ ... your post has made do some thinking *Pippi* :wacko::haha: I must admit i don't really understand the science behind the advice to not chart. (unless it's contributing towards obsession, and or depression of course) 

I wasn't charting or anything when i fell preg - just having regular sex with no expectations to be honest. It took *13 cycles* of 'not really trying' to get a BFP. Then MC. Then charting and 'trying' for 24 cycles since then - without success.

So who knows? Really. On the face of it, it would seem that charting's done me no good at all. But then i think, ok ... 37 cycles of TTC. (13, a pregnancy, and then 24). My egg quality will have nosedived in that time and it probably wasn't too good at the start of it ! Time is not on our side and we feel we haven't got months to chuck away hoping for the best. Maybe i would have fallen preg. quicker if i'd charted from the start? Maybe i shouldn't have started charting at all? :wacko: 

I'm wary of starting to torture myself with the idea that charting has been a bad idea. Charting taught me so much about my own body. It was an affordable way, when i was feeling _desperately_ sad after my MC, to be 'doing all i could'. It's shown me in black and white (well - blue and cream, lol) that my body does _something_ every month, bang on time. This - because medical intervention is not for us - has been a great comfort to me. 

Sooo ... i'll be watching you with interest :winkwink: * pippi*. I have every thing crossed for you as always :friends:

*Nise* how's the plastering? Not long now!!!! :happydance:

*Butterfly* - and everyone else :wave:

AFM - spotting :( :( I'm out this month :coffee:

xxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> _To chart or not to chart_ ... your post has made do some thinking *Pippi* :wacko::haha: I must admit i don't really understand the science behind the advice to not chart. (unless it's contributing towards obsession, and or depression of course)
> 
> I wasn't charting or anything when i fell preg - just having regular sex with no expectations to be honest. It took *13 cycles* of 'not really trying' to get a BFP. Then MC. Then charting and 'trying' for 24 cycles since then - without success.
> 
> So who knows? Really. On the face of it, it would seem that charting's done me no good at all. But then i think, ok ... 37 cycles of TTC. (13, a pregnancy, and then 24). My egg quality will have nosedived in that time and it probably wasn't too good at the start of it ! Time is not on our side and we feel we haven't got months to chuck away hoping for the best. Maybe i would have fallen preg. quicker if i'd charted from the start? Maybe i shouldn't have started charting at all? :wacko:
> 
> I'm wary of starting to torture myself with the idea that charting has been a bad idea. Charting taught me so much about my own body. It was an affordable way, when i was feeling _desperately_ sad after my MC, to be 'doing all i could'. It's shown me in black and white (well - blue and cream, lol) that my body does _something_ every month, bang on time. This - because medical intervention is not for us - has been a great comfort to me.
> 
> Sooo ... i'll be watching you with interest :winkwink: * pippi*. I have every thing crossed for you as always :friends:
> 
> 
> AFM - spotting :( :( I'm out this month :coffee:



Misty, Sorry to hear you are out this month. 
However your comments echo exactly how I feel. I like charting and knowing what is going on, I like knowing when I ovulate and its handy to know almost exactly what day AF will arrive. Its also useful when you add in a supplement to see if it impacts your cycle.

I think the point that both consultants were trying to make were while at the start its good to use OPK and temping to know how your cycle is etc but now that you know that....you don't need to keep doing it.
He said it just causes stress knowing you HAVE to bd on certain days...
Regular sex is much better....every 2-3 days through out the cycle.

The problem is I don't think we'd have bd regularly enought to catch the egg. I can just see DH saying I'm too tired, not tonight 'dear' . at least when I get a positive OPK we are more motivated to bd.

The consultant said 'I bet you when you got pregnant before you were n't charting etc' but I was.... so that blew his theory out. But I had n't maybe got quite too hung up on it at that time as it was only 3 months into charting.

so I'm not sure what I am going to do. maybe to start with I'll stop temping once I have confrirmed ovulation as I do find the whole hoping it'll be triphasic thing a bit stressful.

don't beat yourself up about charting misty. I agree whole heartly with what you are saying. 
In the back of my mind I think the consultants are really trying to say to me to relax and there is a better chance of us getting a bfp. But if my old eggs are the issue, then no amount of relaxing will make any difference.
So if I really admit it, I don't really agree with what they are saying...and feel if I stop charting I'll loose that insight into my cycles and still not get pregnant.

Then maybe I'm just being arrogant...with a bit of a 'I know best' attitude. Maybe when two fertility specilists unprompted mentioned it to me...I have to take heed.
I guess I could try what they say for a few months and see how I find it....


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - bless. :flower: :hugs: It is a tough one isn't it? I'm with you on this one. You want to do what the experts are telling you - but you know you're own relationship better than them.

All this time we've been 'being good' and charted away. To be told now (and i'd probably be told the same thing) 'throw away your thermometer and just have sex regularly' - well - <deflated sigh> - we ARE ! lol. And have been for god knows how long! 

I was complaining only a few posts ago that even when you have a 'target' couple of days it's not always easy to actually manage to DTD around the right time :dohh: :haha:

Like you say - if i'd left it to fate there'd be many cycles when we'd have missed all the days around ovulation altogether, because there are plenty of cycles where i've had to do a little eyelash fluttering when we'd both rather go to sleep. Left to natural urges, we would mostly have sex on Friday/Sat/Sunday nights or if it's raining or very cold, as Dh has a physical out door job and is tired during a full working week. Mid week shenanakins instigated by _him_ only tend to happen if i've just finished :witch: and he's feeling like it's been ages (which is purely psychological, as i only bleed for about 4 days. Men are odd!)

Sex lives in long term relationships are complicated things. They have a pattern of their own - i'd find it quite a challenge to be relaxed AND to have sex every couple of days all month long. It's a bit of a catch 22 isn't it?

Anyway - that's my sex life laid bare :haha: 

xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty i had an early Alzheimer's moment i meant nise has had all the good bews with kiera

I totally agree on sex in long term relationships were 3 yrs old and still do it a lot 3-5x wk but that's done from the almost daily. I do still make an effort during my fertile window

Pippi having worked with drs my whole career they sometimes don't like when patients know too much as they question what the dr says
Also with all the testing they do they don't want to add that stress to you 
I don't temp chart etc but it is a control thing as you know when it's the right time
I'd suggest do what you think will work best for you, as you know you and your dh best 

Still no news on my front still no pms symptoms or feelings she's coming 
Today at my massage I let myself imagine if I was for a few moments and realized if I would be due right around our dating anniversary
I'm still not testing till Sunday and I want him there to support me either way ( I want to wait till Monday but dh is leaving at 7)

How's everyone else


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm kind of excited for you PD! I'm amazed at your ability not to test. I stupidly tested because I convinced myself that I ovulated this past weekend and since I happened to have a hpt lying around I used it this morning (and this afternoon and this evening) and got a faint positive. I'm not happy because I'm thinking it's leftover hcg from before the d&c. I'm going to the ob tomorrow for my post-op appt so my guess is if her test shows positive I'll be doing some rounds of blood work. And I really was hoping that I ovulated so I could either get pregnant or start a new cycle. So much for trying to control things you should know you can't.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies I'm around but not posting much as being tryn to relax an not stress. 

Today I've been really moody an the least thing will set me off. Got a note from a preacher saying a few things so I went off on him. He was stating some things that don't need to be said. I usually don't go off but he said something doesn't need be said on trying to tell us how to live as a christian. 

Hope you ladies are doing good an other things.


----------



## Barnabibear

:wave: Hi everyone :wave:

I haven't been on here in ages (trying to get my head together). So, I'm sorry if I don't say hello to everyone individually.

Max: I'm so sorry to hear you're news. Its seems alot of us have had our happy news only for it to be taken away again. Still.... onwards we go.

PDMC: I can't wait for you to give us some news.

Pippi: If I didn't chart I wouldn't have a clue when to do the do with dh. I agree with Mistty, tiredness etc can get in the way. We have a very different pattern now to when we first got together 5 years ago and those golden couple of days when an OPK is positive gave us the motivation. 


Garfie: I know you're not on here at the moment but just wanted to say I was sorry to hear your news about the fire. That's awful.

AFM: Have hospital appointment on 12th March to get my blood test results back. Hoping they can identify why MC keeps happening but I'm expecting they won't have anything useful to give me. My BBT is significantly lower now, does that mean something??? My AF is still AWOL so I think I'm in for a long wait until my cycles start up again. I'm fed up with this waiting business. :dohh:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Barnabibear said:


> :wave: Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I haven't been on here in ages (trying to get my head together). So, I'm sorry if I don't say hello to everyone individually.
> 
> Max: I'm so sorry to hear you're news. Its seems alot of us have had our happy news only for it to be taken away again. Still.... onwards we go.
> 
> PDMC: I can't wait for you to give us some news.
> 
> Pippi: If I didn't chart I wouldn't have a clue when to do the do with dh. I agree with Mistty, tiredness etc can get in the way. We have a very different pattern now to when we first got together 5 years ago and those golden couple of days when an OPK is positive gave us the motivation.
> 
> 
> Garfie: I know you're not on here at the moment but just wanted to say I was sorry to hear your news about the fire. That's awful.
> 
> AFM: Have hospital appointment on 12th March to get my blood test results back. Hoping they can identify why MC keeps happening but I'm expecting they won't have anything useful to give me. My BBT is significantly lower now, does that mean something??? My AF is still AWOL so I think I'm in for a long wait until my cycles start up again. I'm fed up with this waiting business. :dohh:

Thanks Barna. My RE says that prior to seeing a heartbeat the issue is usually hormonal and after the heartbeat it's usually chromosomal. Are you going to do anything different this cycle? I started taking OvaBoost, Prenatals and Royal Jelly and I'm thinking of acupuncture. I feel kind of stupid because I think those things are just me grasping at straws. I may end up back at ivf but we can't get that started until I get my period. Then I'd have to wait a cycle because my husband and I agreed that we'd discuss ivf 6 weeks after the d&c when I'm not "hormonal". Ok. He doesn't want to do the ivf because of how hard it was the last time as I delivered the twins at 28 weeks. They're absolutely fine and we could always just put one embryo back and freeze any others we have and we could do pgd but he's basically saying we have it all right now why mess with it. How do I argue with that? I say a singleton pregnancy may not result in preterm labor and he says but you're two years older and older women are at an increased risk of having preterm labor. I could go on. Well the official discussion won't happen till March 11th which will be 6 weeks and not a second before. Let me know what you find out Barni. I'm very interested.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi bigger!


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi Max,

I will let you know if my blood test results reveal anything. I've been told the same thing, its probably age and chromasomal issues (because a heartbeat is always seen and then by 8 weeks something seems to go wrong). Well, thats from the GPs. In fact all the docs etc I've seen through this MC keep mentioning donor eggs.

I'm already (and have been taking for 6+ months) a whole load of vitamins which include Royal Jelly, Omega 3, Co-enzyme Q10, Vit B complex, Folic acid, Selenium to name a few!!! I stopped taking them while pregnant but now I'm back on them. 

I had acupuncture for 3 months prior to my last pregnancy and she thinks that my MC is due to lack of care from the hospital but she's obsessed with me having sticky blood because I mentioned that they tested me for that after losing my son. Despite the results being normal she still thinks its an issue that needs treating. I'm not sure if its straw clutching but she knows her stuff. I've just started seeing her again to try and balance my hormones really. I'm sure she'll have something to say about whatever test results come back. I'm just praying my cycle comes back soon. It took 2 months for my first AF after my MC last time.

Here's hoping your discussion with DH goes well when the time comes. My hubby is much the same as yours it would seem. We're waiting for these results back before any discussions on what to do next. I think he wants to forget about the idea completely but I'm not ready to do that yet.


----------



## Maddy40

Pdmcd good luck with testing :)

I hope everyone else had a nice Valentines Day. We are into our final cycle of IUI after yet another chemical preg. Just jabbing and waiting now!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Good luck Maddy! I have a good feeling for you.

Barni - I'm doing acupuncture too starting next monday. I started before my iivf cycle so a lot of good that did me. But I figure it can't hurt. I'm taking OvaBoost, Royal Jelly and Prenatals. I just started those too and I totally feel like I'm grasping at straws. I know deep down inside that ivf is the smartest thing to do but since I can't do that now (didn't get my first period yet) I figure I'll try some other stuff that will give me the illusion of having control. My husband says our final convo will happen on March 11th which is 6 weeks to the day after my d&c. The idea is that by 6 weeks I'll have had my period and then he can be sure that what I'm saying is not pregnancy-hormonal induced. So we wouldn't start a cycle of ivf till mid-march at the very earliest if we do that at all. I figured that I'll have at least two cycles of ovulation by then so why not try something? He will absolutely do ivf if I ask him but he thinks that we had such a rough go of the pregnancy and birth of th twins last time that why should we mess with something's that not's broken. All the evidence points in his favor and I'm so superstitious that all I keep thinking is if I force him to do ivf it really will all go wrong. I feel very stuck.


----------



## pdmcd17

So I tested and the test was a dud no lines not even the control I will get one tomorrow or the next day. I'm kinda scared though if the test is negative I will be devastated as the later af is the more optimistic I get

I am having some nausea but I'm not sure if its related to my going off the metformin and my body now trying to regulate my blood sugars on its own

Ill keep you posted

How is everyone else


----------



## maxxiandniko

PD - I'm really hoping this is it for you! It all sounds good. You've never been this late right? 

I bought opk's and it looks like I'm inching my way towards ovulation. My husband goes away on business on Tuesday so hopefully I'll ovulate before then or soon after. I won't be testing at all this time around.


----------



## pdmcd17

So I bought a digital test and I get error message
Ugh what are the chances I screw up 2 hpg tests
Seriously I followed the instructions and I mess up two

I'm just gonna wait till the weekend and see if she shows up before I bother to retest 
I'm on cd 33 (of a 24 day cycle) I should technically be near the end of my next cycle fertile window.

My only symptom is off and on nausea and very occasional mildly sensitive boobs
I'm not sure what to think any more
I'm desperate to have a bfp but scared that it'll be a bfp

I checked my cycles and the longest cycle was 27 not counting when I went off bc I'm mostly a 23-25 day cycle- but I'm sure my going off metformin is a factor
But I really wasn't truely pcos I had one cyst on my ovary and I also wasn't faithful with taking the metformin

I'm just puzzled, I'm just gonna sit and wait till the weekend to retest

How's everyone else


----------



## Maddy40

I'm okay - living my life vicariously through you, pdmcd! We need some good news on this board... will you book a Dr appointment for the coming weekend (so you can get a HCG check as well)? Or just test at home? GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

PD - I'm going to send you a box of tests! There's no way this isn't a bfp!


----------



## Pippi_elk

hi everyone !

go out and buy another brand of preg test Pdmc, maybe you got a dud batch. or just use internet cheapies...Old fashioned but no digital displays to let you down.
I pee in a cup and then test...that prevents you wetting parts that are n't supposed to be wet ! 

good luck Maddy40 with the final IUI. 

fingers crosssed for your hospital appointment Barnibear. really hope they can pin point something....rather than just an unexplained issue. 

I had a peek at your chart Maximamo...yea not sure what's going on. its certainly a long cycle but guess it takes time to get back to normality. good luck for the talk with dh...

hello everyone else.... 
Nise....hope all is going well with LG. 

AFM. I'm still temping...and think I will continue to do so but skip the OPKs next month. I agree with some of your girls on here....that I should do what I feel is best. We'll try and bd more next month coming up to ovulation and not be a slave to the positive OPK.

Had my review appotiment with the consultant on monday. so all paper work done for IVF and AMH blood test taken. He did an usound to count the number of follices...he saw 4 or 5 on the left and I think 4 on the right.
he seemed please enought with that. from what i read...the numbers are n't brilliant but that's about standard for my age but he said he'd be surprised if my AMH came back low.

As usual..any supplememt I asked the consultant about eg. DHEA and CoQ....he said there was no firm evidence pointing to a benefit and until then he can't recommend.

so now just waiting to see what my AMH is and then get protocol and dates after that.

excited and nervous at the same time...


----------



## pdmcd17

So I caved and got a 3rd brand of test and this time no dud or user screw up

This one is a bfn. I'm a bit disappointed not that I was quite expecting it to be the other way, I was still hoping. 

I'm guessing the metformin was what I needed
Now to just wait for af to show up. I do have another test so if she doesn't show up in a few weeks ill retest

Now just a waiting game


----------



## maxxiandniko

PD - that totally sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all? - lots to catch up on I tried to stalk - but that didn't work as hubby has had me helping him both in what was left of the factory and also at home on an evening typing quotes, rotas, emails etc.:wacko:

The last few weeks have taken its toll on us both especially as a couple as my hubby has gone from manual work (a printer) wondering what's for tea:haha: to his dads right hand man making decisions involving millions of pounds:wacko: so as you can imagine he suddenly has all this responsibility and the welfare of the other 15 staff as well as companies etc to consider now so as a family we have taken a bit of a back seat and all the child care and household has been left to me - which has been fun considering the children half been on half term and the eldest who has autism hates change - can't have more of a change than mum working:flower:

One good thing we know the fire was not deliberate or foul play so there is no reason why the insurance should not pay out - eventually!:happydance: in the meantime hubby will probably have to work away in a different town for a few shifts (well if he expects the men to do it - so he should to) he also may have to go away to Italy to sources new machines. I think hubby still can't get over the fact how much in the last few weeks his dad has aged and this has put a lot of the responsibility on his shoulders:wacko:

Hubby does now know though that I am not one of his men - but his wife and whilst I support him I will not be taken for granted etc - as the other evening he came home stressed and was in the bath relaxing, I went up to ask him a perfectly reasonable question about the car (it needed new tyres and I needed to budget of course) he told me to stop nagging him and that I sounded like........(he hates this woman with a passion - she is the wife of one of the men) lazy, inconsiderate, selfish etc you will all have met the type thinks she is a cut above and should be treat like a princess whilst not putting anything into a relationship. Well sorry ladies I just blew and I picked up his work clothes which were artistically thrown on the bathroom floor and threw them in the bath with him:growlmad: - it didn't help his mood but boy did I feel better:haha:

Anyway now I am off to stalk properly and hopefully I will be able to get on here a bit more regularly now things are getting into a different routine once again:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## biggerfamily

Another BFN..I'm following my gut as feel as my left tube is blocked.. Just a gut feeling. 

So we're going to speak to our RE about doing a HSG an if goes against it will be taling to a new RE. So for now treatments on hold..


----------



## Nise

Pants to the BFN's PDMCD and Bigger - I had high hopes for you both and since I've not managed to get on much was hoping that I had missed lots of excitement coz that is what usually happens.

Well, it's been pretty crazy and extremely stressful here with getting the house finished on time - we almost made it but she had to stay with her other Aunty and cousins for a couple of days. This time last week her room looked like the inside of some derelict house!!! But it's finally finished, except for decorating - that will begin next week.

K is here. I went to pick her up on Wednesday and took all day getting to Newcastle because my train along with many others was cancelled. Took me over 6 hours to get there and so I didn't get her home till after midnight. She's settling in really well and seems to love her room and her funky bed which arrived the day after her!!! typical delivery crap. Anyway she seemed to enjoy helping us assemble everything. She has a few days extra half term as she doesn't start her new school till next Thursday, so we've got a bit of time to settle into a routine and enjoy stuff. 

Garfie - I was shocked to read about the fire, but glad no-one got hurt, must be very stressful for you all but thank goodness there was no foul play - I hope the insurance get sorted quickly. 

Lots of love to everyone else - I'll try and catch up properly very soon. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Bigger sorry for the bfn
Nise so excited about k!!!
Garfie I hope things settle soon with all the chaos

Afm dh comes home late tonight! I'm praying his connecting flight stays on time it was delayed 3 hrs already. I'm still waiting for the witch to come, and no signs shes coming. I'm now 12 days late. I have switched to taking all my vitamins before bed and no more nausea ( one plus)

Hi to everyone else


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone. AF got here this evening so tomorrow will be CD 1. I kind of fell for that "you're more fertile after a miscarriage" bs and despite the fact that everything pointed to me not getting lucky this cycle I still had my magical thinking. Oh well. Paperwork came today for the ivf if we go that route. Despite the fact that AF came today my husband still wants to wait till the week of the 11th to make a final decision. On Monday I have to do my Day 3 bloods. That's all for me.


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* - massive :hug: for you hun. I was sad to log on and find you'd had a neg :( Onwards and upwards ay? :hugs:

*Maxxi* - sorry to hear AF has arrived for you too :hugs: I had the 'fertile after MC' hopes too many moons ago :dohh: really not sure if it's just a myth tbh :hugs:

*Bigger * - sorry to hear about your BFN too :hugs: Chin up.

*Nise* - HOW WONDERFUL! :happydance::happydance: It is so good to see your post 'she's here'. Enjoy enjoy enjoy :happydance:

*Garfie* - it sounds like this fire has caused many changes in the dynamics of your life. Take care of yourself. Stress has a way of creeping up and biting you on the bum when you're not expecting it. When my DH comes home from work for the first hour or so he seems to crash about and swear allot in conversation as if he's still on the building site. It's weird isn't it? I do have to say to him sometimes - you're home now ... not still with 'the lads' :dohh::wacko::haha: so i can empathise with you on _"I am not one of his men"._

*Pippi* - oooh it's exciting! I'd say you're wise to drop the OPKs - they're ok if you're someone who gets a good clear reading, but can sometimes throw a spanner in the works i think re: working out ov day.

AFM - nothing much happening here.Due to ov on ... just had to go to FF to have a look :haha: ... Wednesday'ish. Good old mid-week. When everyone's tired :roll: Fab :coffee:

Love to all

xxx :dust::dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I hope that you catch the egg misty.

As for me I went for my day three bloods today. Tomorrow I have to go for more blood work prior to my water sono on Wednesday. I guess I'm kind of prepping for ivf although me and the husband have not yet had the final discussion. I'm curious to see what my day 3 blood work is like. I know the water sono will be normal.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone....all seems quiet here. 
Hope you are busy catching that egg misty. ;-)
Good luck maximo with the bloods etc. at least its worth getting them done in case you go for ivf. 
I also fell for the b***s*** that you are more fertile after a mc. For me it was the other way around. I got pregnant quite quickly but after the mc noting....

Great to hear that k is settling in we'll Nise. Hope school goes ok as I'm sure its not the easiest thing to start in a new school,half way through the year 
Had to laugh Garfie at the picture of you firing dh clothes into his bath !!!
Glad to hear that its looking good that insurance will cover the fire. 

Afm:
The clinic rang me yesterday and I start my down regulation injection in 2 weeks time and then when af starts a week later all the injections, scan etc kick off. They did nt give me a date yet for egg collection etc but I guess it would be 2nd week of April. 

I got my amh result back too which was 13.8 (uk scale). pleased that for my age (42) my count is ok..quality I'm sure is another matter. They are putting me on a protocol for normal responders rather than one for low responders so hope that means we're more likely to get more eggs

I'm neverous about side effects and the whole procedure especially since we have a work weekend away right in the middle. Feels like the last roll of the dice...with odds of probably only 15% or less pregnancy (before dealing with chance of mc after that). Trying to just keep positive but realistic.


----------



## pdmcd17

Max keeping fx'd for you

Pippi hoping it goes well for you

I'm excited for you both

Afm I'm 17 days late, tonight when I took my bra off my boobs hurt. Not sure if that means she's coming in a day or so or if it means a week or so
Time will tell what's going on

If she hasn't come by the time my next one is due I will retest


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone. 

Maxxi and Pippi good luck with the IVF prep. I'll be joining you next month I suspect - just gotta get this final IUI cycle finished. 

Pdmcd... really hope you get a late positive. FX for you.

AFM - I'm 4dpiui today and the TWW isn't dragging as badly as normal. I've decided just to live my normal life this cycle. Not modifying my exercise and still doing everything I would normally have done anyways. I think my mind has already moved on to IVF.


----------



## Butterfly67

It seems a while since we had anyone doing ivf on this thread. Now we might have a few after each other. Good luck pippi on starting yours and max good luck with the testing. 

Maddy fingers crossed you don't need to do it. Probably a good idea to keep going as normal, maybe it will make the time go quicker :thumbup:

Wow pd that is strange being that late, fingers crossed for a miracle late BFP!

:hugs: to all


----------



## Spoomie

i was interested to read that Maddy said she is continuing to exercise as normal and that set me thinking that I wanted to share my progress with you all as this thread was once my primary link to the outside world, and of immense importance to me. V brief history: 2 x mc (10 weeks and 6 weeks) followed by the joyous birth of my beautiful, beautiful DS in 2008 when I was forty. Initially, I was sure that my world was complete, but my hormones began to crave for a sibling and I was delighted to be pregnant again at 42, only to suffer my third mc at 12+ weeks in November 2010. My world completely fell apart around me. Since then, nothing, absolutely nothing resembling a little blue line, just a whole load of heartache and deep, deep depression and many months of temping, well timed bd, opks, CBFS, soft cups etc etc. 

I was formerly a runner and it was incredibly important in my life but I found myself in December 2011 having not run for over a year, just in case I miraculously fell pregnant one month and then went on to jeopordise it, sure you're all familiar with that one?! (btw, I ran about 30 miles a week until 7 months pregnant with my son so my fears were obviously unfounded!) Anyway, I decided in January last year that enough was enough and I finally realised that I needed to begin weaning myself off ttc and finding my way back to real life. Running, and the patience of my DH and love of my DS, has been that path. I'm now marathon training again for the first time in 6 years and a couple of Sundays ago I ran a 10k in under 39 mins once again, finishing second to a young lady approx 15 years younger than me. I will be 45 by marathon race day and I aim to run under 3 hours once again, which I last did at 39! I now have a new lease of life and have made peace with my situation and learnt to be thankful for all the good things in my life; I may have wanted two children, but that is no longer my sole goal and I now feel blessed to have one.

I wish with all my heart that every one of you ladies could get that elusive bfp, but we all know that this won't be the case for some (sadly, even for many :-( ) of us, and after investing every ounce of my energy (and hundreds of £s of our money!) in to finding that magical missing piece supplement/therapy/gadget I have accepted that there wasn't one for me, it was just asking too much, too late, and I wanted to tell the story of my life, post-ttc, and show that the light at the end of the tunnel can still be bright. Sorry to go on..... xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Here's my update - fighting with my husband over ivf so much that I decided to give up which then made me depressed which then caused my husband to rethink his decision. We are both going to see my RE on the 14th so he can ask whatever questions he may have. I never called for my Day 3 blood results and in a fit cancelled my water sono. The water sono wasn't an immediate necessity since we wouldn't have been doing ivf till April anyway. I have some more blood work to do so I guess I'll do that and we'll see what happens. We're moving sometime this year so part of me wants to wait till we get to where we are going and do ivf there only because I feel so crazy and out of control. Do you guys think maybe I'm still "hormonal" from the miscarriage? The first 2 I had were hard because I had no kids, the third was dare I say not too difficult because I had the twins but this one is killing me!


----------



## pdmcd17

Max hon big hugs I hope it gets better for you both.

Spoomie my friend I so remember your journey and again relate totally. I'm am almost at the end of my ttc journey and trying to plan my/ our future. Running was so important in my life 3 yrs ago and the last year I am unable to focus on it consustantly.
Can I say your 10k time amazed me. My goal is to be a 5 min km I'm about a 745 right now.
Thank you for sharing if your interested I would love to hear about your running training you can pm me and we could connect.

Afm today my boobs hurt less I was peeing like crazy so I tested bfn again. I think she'll be here any day now. 

The end of march was my end date, I believe it's now time for dh to book the appoitmemt with his dr for his referal to the specialist for a v. We will keep trying till he actually gets it done. I hope I can get my miracle, if not i need to move forward

I hope everyone else is good
Nise how's life with k?


----------



## never2late70

Have any of you lovelies tried donor egg IVF? My husband and I are doing DE this round. Im praying this is will bring my husband his first and our first child together.
Prayer and blessings,
Angie


----------



## Mistyy

*Spoomie* - lovely to hear all about your accent back to the real world! :thumbup: Very heartening. Such a hard journey. I think turning my back on ttc feels like it's close now - just the other side of a door right next to me now. I just can't quite put my hand on that handle and step through. A year ago, i couldn't even see the door! Does that make sense? :haha: Well done with your running - it's an inspiration. 

*PDMCD* - sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: Doctors will casually say that it's common for a woman to miss a period occasionally - no biggie. However when you're ttc'ing it *is* a big deal! It's feels like 2 precious cycles are sort of mucked up and puts you through the mill emotionally. Here's hoping AF shows up for you soon so you can get on with your March try. You're so brave preparing for DH go for his v :hugs:

*Pippi* - wow it's all coming together now. Keep us posted. Everything crossed for you here :happydance:

*Maxi* - what an emotional roller coaster :hugs: Cant advise as i chickened out of going down the intervention route, as i have talked about here before. DH and i wouldn't have survived it i don't think. Take care of each other :hugs::hugs:

*Butterfly*,* Maddy* + *Nevertoolate* and everyone - :wave: 

AFM - bit all over the place this time. No definate temp rise yet. I keep getting sharp ov pains, but it's switched sides! Had a bit of boob pain. Not bothering with OPKs. Trying to DTD more or less at the right time. I just hate hate hate having to do it on schedule. DH is barely aware of my cycle - he has put ttc in the lap of the gods now. It's his way of coping. It's ok but i means i cant really talk about ovulation and the need to do it _NOW_! lol 

Love to all xx


----------



## Maddy40

never2late70 said:


> Have any of you lovelies tried donor egg IVF? My husband and I are doing DE this round. Im praying this is will bring my husband his first and our first child together.
> Prayer and blessings,
> Angie

Never...wishing you every success. It's a route we have definately considered but we are going to try with my own eggs until I hit 42yo and then....maybe DE. It's just so hard to access in Australia so we would have to go overseas....and to be honest I'm not sure I'm that committed to the cause... Looking forward to hearing your updates.


----------



## never2late70

Maddy40 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you lovelies tried donor egg IVF? My husband and I are doing DE this round. Im praying this is will bring my husband his first and our first child together.
> Prayer and blessings,
> Angie
> 
> Never...wishing you every success. It's a route we have definately considered but we are going to try with my own eggs until I hit 42yo and then....maybe DE. It's just so hard to access in Australia so we would have to go overseas....and to be honest I'm not sure I'm that committed to the cause... Looking forward to hearing your updates.Click to expand...

I completely understand! Best wishes.


----------



## Spoomie

Hey pd and misty. I recall you two are but a couple of paces behind me on this journey (no pun intended!!!) and I hoped that sharing where my life is at today would not sound like me blowing my trumpet about my exploits (heaven knows I'd rather be much much slower and chasing after my 18 month old LO) or to cause others to lose heart that i have given up rhe dream (trust me, I was maniacal in my OCD zeal) but rather to demonstrate that life on the other side is not all terrible. Of course I wish that things had turned out differently but I have been forced to find my happy ending elsewhere and just wanted to show that that's not necessarily as bad as we imagine while we are so weighed down with the exhausting business of ttc. I still pray for a different happy ending for the two of you. Take courage dear friends xx


----------



## Spoomie

Misty, your door analogy makes perfect sense. Just feel proud of yourself that you, like I, started the journey on a different continent, let alone the other side of the room xxx


----------



## Mistyy

*Spoomie* :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: no words :flower:


----------



## pdmcd17

Spoomie big hugs
Loved the pace comment made me laugh

Off to see the inlaws for the weekend in the snow belt theau have double the snow we have. im hoping for a quiet weekend wher mil doesn't constantly discuss the pregnant dil ( the one I dislike) 

I talked to dh about my fears but I'm still anxious about it), he said he'd be supportive just hoping he is.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Mistyy

Oooh i hope you have a good weekend *PDMCD*. I hope 'the bump' isn't the main topic of conversation. At least your DH is aware :hugs:

May i be cheeky and invite everyone to chart stalk me if you have a minute, and have a stab at saying what CD i ov'd? (no prizes to give out i'm afraid :haha:)

The boob pain and the ov pain recordings are accurate. I've recorded watery CM on day 14 and eggwhite CM on day 16 which is true, but there may have been EWCM on the other days around then too. (I'm not good at coming to a conclusion about CM :wacko:) I was getting ready to say i was anovulatory this cycle - but today my temp has lifted.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm I would say anywhere from cd15 to 17 (good job there are no prizes!). I was watching a crime program yesterday and they said they found semen in the victim but then on further investigation they found it to be CM. anyway, point is it seems that they are easily mistaken so if you BD'd the night before, well... :wacko:


----------



## Maddy40

Gosh Butterfly I reckon that show must have had a female scriptwriter that was actively TTC, don't you think? 

Mistyy I reckon CD15/16 is looking good. But he, what do I know, I can't seem to catch my own egg, much less someone else's!


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi all,

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. 

Pippi, Maddy and Max, good luck. Your amh sounds great Pippi, mine was less than 1.24!!! And that was last february. 

Im waiting for the blood test results from the hospital. Appointment getting closer now, 12th March has been a ling time coming. Think my af is finally on its way after 41 days. The mc obviously mucked up my hormones again. Both mc its taken nearly 2 months of waiting for a proper cycle to start. Really sad about it.

Contemplating donor eggs but my hubby is worried about cost. Need to know these blood test results in case first though. I think my thyroid goes off when I get pregnant so hoping something shows up for that.

Really scared, not sure I will be able to give up on this. I cant go on childless but not sure how much my dh can take.


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty i think 15/16- I hope you caught it 

In laws were good, they were excited about the collage I made them of the family and us at the wedding. One pic is a calligraphy that says family is the greatest gift of life then our family name. 

Dmil said when reading our thank you card she was hoping for am announcement were expecting that was sweet and a tad hard.

I spotted a tiny bit yesterday none yet today, but boobs don't hurt so its now just a waiting game. Now to see what my cycles do, how and when they regulate themselves.

Sil is due end of apr. they skyped last night and bil is getting worried as he's unemployed and no job yet and sil is only part time so in a few months they will both be off. Glad that's not me.

I'm back on the bandwagon with my eating and exercising/ running, I'm hoping to find peace with myself and be ok while entering the end phase of this journey

I do pray for miracles forums all


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi Macy and good luck barn


----------



## pdmcd17

Maddy


----------



## Pippi_elk

hi all

sorry been missing in action a bit..being reading but not posting as my rsi has flared up a bit so giving my hand a rest in the evenings after work.

misty id say ovulation day is cd16 or 17. you ofton mark ewcm the day before ovulation on other months.
looks like you covered all bases with your bd pattern anyway. 
we re going to try aim for every 2-3 days this week and see how it goes..as ovulation next weekend. 

thanks barnbar for the well wishes. yea pleased about my amh. clinic give stats for 40-42 yr olds with my amh which they say is a preg rate of 23%. but I'm 43 in 4 months so barely fall into the 40-42 category...and have to remember the high rate of mc. 
need to be realistic although dh is getting optimistic. need to remind him of the 77% failure as don't want to be totally devasted if this fails.

the consulatnat mentioned DE to us too, if this does nt work...but its a big step to take. need a lot of thinking to get my head around not using oe...but i guess its good to think about it at least. 
hope u get some answers on the 12th.

hope pdmc that af arrives soon if you are not getting bfp. that was sweet of ur mil, although i know sad that you have no announcement.

hi sppomie, glad to hear that life after ttc is treating you well...theres hope for us all.


----------



## Mistyy

Firstly thank you to everyone who had a go at my chart :friends: It's really nice to be able to do that here.

*Butterfly* - i lol'd at your crime scene reference. But you're right, it can be a bit tricky telling between the two.

*Barni* - i feel for you. It's not all so simple as _'shall we? can we afford it?_ _yes!_' is it? It's all about holding your relationship together as well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

*PDMCD* - the collage sounds lovely! How sweet. I can imagine the questions about announcements were bitter sweet. Hope AF gets her skates on for you x

*Pippi* -you're good! I never noticed it's usually the day _before_ ov that i have EWM! :wacko::wacko: What a great charter i am! :haha: Hope your rsi improves soon. I used to get a bit of that when i did a fiddley job part time for a while. It's nasty.

AFM - well - what's going on with my temps _now_ chart stalkers?!?!?! There's something odd about this cycle i recon. Odd in a ''maybe i havn't ov'd properly'' way :coffee:

Love to all and :hugs: to all :dust: :dust:


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies,
May you all have a great week. I've got my hsg appointment for tomorrow to see if tubes are blocked. Next we just found out our house is almost paid off so our family is going to start looking for another house that is closer town an no steep driveway go up an have a car garage to drive in when cold an bad. Plus want a full finished basement to be able to enjoy doing things inside if really hot in the summer. We're also going to look at bigger vehicle too. I know this sounds like a lot but since we found out the house is almost paid off we;re going to start our search for a bigger one with level ground. 

DH said we'll put this house up for sale soon an have xtra money to pay down on another one.. I can't wait too see what happens tomorrow with my test an car shopping an house. 

May you all have a great week an stay warm as here suppose to have a snowstorm coming soon.. but for now I'm so excited knowing this home is almost paid off an DH agree with me what all said. I just can't sit still..

Ok enough about us.. I'll hush for now an will give update when found out about test results..Oh one more thing. Maybe able to save up for IVF later also. oh my :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Barnabibear

[AFM - well - what's going on with my temps _now_ chart stalkers?!?!?! There's something odd about this cycle i recon. Odd in a ''maybe i havn't ov'd properly'' way :coffee:[/QUOTE]

Hi Mistty,

I've had a quick look at your chart and its certainly different from your others. I would say tomorrow's temp might be quite telling, if it pops back up tomorrow the big dip could be a massive pre-ov dip (maybe). I don't think its an implantation dip so soon if you think it was cd15/16 for ov but tomorrow's temp might give some more clues....


----------



## Mistyy

*Bigger* - that sounds all good :thumbup:

*Barnie* - thanks lovely! I've put an overlay on my FF page now with this month's cycle on there as if i ov'd on day 15, which is average for me. Looking at it like that in comparison to other cycles temps i could have ov'd on day 13 even?? which is around when my boobs started hurting and just before i was sure of watery CM. 

sigh. :coffee:

xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Misty - I don't know how to read those charts but good luck. I'm kind of gald I didn't get into charting. It would drive me more crazy than I am.

Never - Hi again. You've got a real good chance with donor eggs. My friend's friend did that (IVF produced no eggs) and now she has a little boy under 1.

Barni - Big hugs and I know on some level how you feel. I have the twins but then that just makes everyone say that I should just be happy with what I have and let it go. Are you thinking of IVF? I can't remember.

Pippi - My statistics for IVF when I did it at 39 were basically what you got quoted and I ended up with 2. If your labs look good that helps.

Bigger - you're having a lucky year!

PD - glad the weekend wasn't so bad. I had to go to a baby store this weekend and wanted to kill every woman in there.

Hi to anyone else!


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty not sure I'm hoping its a positive sign ( I never got the hang if charting too much stress)

Bigger that's amazing news alot of positive things

Hi max and everyone else

Af showed today finally 22 days late and 2 days before my next period would have been due 
Now onto the next cycle, and see what she decides to regulate to


----------



## Pippi_elk

Misty:

Pass is my answer....:winkwink:
Don't know what's going on...you'll need to wait a few days and see what pattern emerges.

Can't see your overlay. Think something has changed in the last few months on ff re overlays on home page. 


Thanks maximo, although twins scare me. When my RSI flares up like now, I question would i even be able to cope with one:cry:


----------



## biggerfamily

Long day an didn't get to go shopping after had my HSG test done. Maybe later at least did get answers of WHY no BFP but it was painful to get the answers.

Had my hsg today but it was very painful as hell. They done a ultrasound got 2 follies. One each ovary which is great an was told would ovulate sometime this weekend so babydance. MY hsg should took 5 mins but it took 30mins or maybe a little longer and both of my tubes was blocked but our RE got them unblocked but gosh did it hurt. The left got unblocked an it really hurt bad. The right was a pain but finally got undone. Was told that one had mucus but it finally is clear an the other didn't say but finally got unblocked but took time. I was in lots of pain, got sick in stomach an after was over felt like was going too pass out.

They had me to lay on the bed for a little while after was over til got feeling better. I feel like been ran over by a huge truck with lots of pain but at least was lucky enough get tubes unblocked an maybe get a BFP soon but who knows. Our RE said all was nice an clear now an all the cobwebs is out.. No sex for 48hrs....For now taking meds for pain as it felt like AF again. They told me if started to run a fever call. Came home an went to bed.


----------



## garfie

Bigger - Aw sorry hun that your HSG was so painful - but will all be worth it in the end when you get your BFP:happydance:

Misty - Your chart looks totally different from any of your others - I have a good feeling:winkwink:

AFM - Seems like mine was annovulatory after all :cry: I am on CD3 still sore boobs - this has been over a month now and starting to get a bit fed up - hope it doesn't become a normal symptom :growlmad:

Feeling a bit down seems like the door is well and truly in view but like you Misty I can't quite bring myself to touch the handle - still waiting for the referral maybe then I will have something to focus on and the door will become blurry in my line of vision:winkwink:

Have a nice day ladies on this frosty morning

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi all,

Bigger - Although painful, thats all positive news. I wish I could get someone to take a look of my bits and pieces to confirm everything is ok. 

Garfie - Glad to see you back hun.

Mistty - Wow, moving your ov to CD13 makes it look like one massive implantation dip, and its around the right time. Here's hoping this is the one for you.

Maxxi - Once my blood results are back I'm hoping to go down the donor route if they come back with there's nothing wrong. I can only presume then that its my old eggs. If something is found, I may, may try again ourselves but then I'm still thinking there's a chance of old egg issues. I want to try something thats most likely to give us what we want, because we have both been through enough now. I know this will mean my desire for a child of my own (genetically) may be out of the question but if we get a healthy baby I know that that will be the only thing that will remain on my mind.

PDMC - Pleased AF finally here now and a new cycle of possibilities has begun.

Pippi - Hoping your IVF goes well. Really excited for you.

AFM - Must confess I'm pretty much trawlling the internet about thyroid issues because things happened in this last pregnancy that I can't ignore and point to the thyroid. Only I think my thyroid only gets troubled when pregnant so I'm worried that because they did the bloods a couple of weeks after my miscarriage that they won't find anything. Its now only a week away to getting those results.


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie*! Hello lovely :flower: I'm sorry it seems you were annanonavulavulavatorartory winkwink:) last month. It throws you doesn't it. I hope everything is a bit more 'text book' for you this coming cycle. Hoping your referral date arrives soon for you too. With regards to stepping through that door - while it is an option, i believe that it only needs doing if it really is time, and that it is going to make you happier to do it. If trundling on with ttc while we you are still aware of a cycle is not doing any harm, and there's still a chance - then let it be! That's why we're all here :D

*Pippi* - aw, {{hugs}} for your RSI. Weird about the overlay thing on FF isn't it? 

*PDMCD* - 22 days late! :roll: mother nature sure does like to mess us about sometimes. What can i say? As with *Garfie* i hope this cycle is a nice steady one for you (with a BFP at the end of it of course) :friends: 

*Bigger* - sorry to hear about the pain, but it sounds like you've had a good old sort out down there :thumbup:

*Barnie* - bless. I've been messing about with my ov day on FF and yes, if i put it as day 13 it looks like the chart of my dreams! :haha: It's a bit harrowing trawling the internet for medical info, as you are with thyroid stuff. Be gentle on yourself is my advice. In the past i've googled myself into a right state looking for answers :hugs::hugs: I'm not saying what you're finding out for yourself isn't true by the way. I think it's entirely possible to end up knowing more than the average GP about fertility issues by studying online! Not long now till results :thumbup:

AFM - yep, interesting temps. May i just say the last 4 mornings i've _*triple*_ checked my temp. Taken it 3 times in other words to check it's right. I only ever do this around ov time, when it wouldn't do to have a wild, out of character temp on my chart ....... hmmmm.

I'm not getting my hopes up. I've been disappointed too many times over the last months to allow myself to be hurt again. I'm _trying_ to look at it in a fun way. <do i sound convincing?! no, didn't think so :wacko:>

There is definately something odd about this cycle - but i think it's more likely to be down to my creaking cobwebby ovaries that a baby growing :haha::haha: Thanks to all of you sitting on the bench watching with me, it's so appreciated :friends:

Love to all :dust: :dust:


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you, Im 45 and we are ttcing our 3rd child, my other 2 are 8 and 10 and DH had a vas reversal 18 months ago.

My fertility is ok, fsh 7.1 and am just waiting for an apt for a HSG.

We started using Zestica lubricant today as Im cd11, so fingers crossed as its supposed to help with motility.

xx


----------



## Spoomie

pdmcd17 said:


> I'm back on the bandwagon with my eating and exercising/ running, I'm hoping to find peace with myself and be ok while entering the end phase of this journey
> 
> I do pray for miracles forums all

PD, stick with it, it has to be win-win because it will either help you get pregnant or make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Spoomie's right PD (not that I'm jumping out of bed at the moment to exercise)

Barni - DE will work I'm sure. But I hear you that you have to wrap your head around the idea. When I did IVF my fertilization rate was low (<50%) and my RE was talking about our next cycle I started thinking about donor eggs. It's not an easy decision but it will work. Have you done IVF (or do I keep asking you the same questions over and over again?!)

Bigger - my hsg was painful too and my tubes were totally clear. I almost passed out as well. This is so going to work for you!

Pippi - You too! This is so going to work for you! Twins are scary. I am so happy to have them and I feel like I've given them a gift because they really are together forever but I went through hell with the pregnancy. I worried about miscarrying, then I worried about chromosomal issues, then I relaxed for one week after the amnio results and then my cervical length dropped dramatically at 23 weeks and all hell broke loose. 5 weeks later I had them. So yes they are scary!

Misty - I'm feeling good about you too! 

Cheshire - Hi and everything looks good so far I see.

Garfie - Are you waiting on a referral to a fertility specialist?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Hope we are all well - very foggy here glad I don't have to go out just hoover throughout the house - how does changing a little hamster make so much mess:wacko: I don't know ask my son:haha:

Maxi - We have already been for fertility testing :haha: if you could call it that - standard NHS blood test and genetic testing all clear. No HSG, or any other procedure has been offered - so now we are waiting for another referral to the recurrent m/c support unit - hopefully they will have more answers, but as I said to Misty the door handle is well in view:cry:

Barni - Hope you get some answers soon hun - I think it is great to find out as much info as you can - otherwise if I hadn't of researched after my first m/c I wouldn't have found all you great ladies on BNB:hugs:

PD - I am joining aquasise tonight as I feel I have got stuck in the trap of what if I'm pg I can't do this, I can't eat that, I can't drink this - know I just try and get on and keep hoping the miracle will happen:flower: How cruel our bodies are to us mother nature has a lot to answer for :growlmad:

Cheshire - Welcome hun - everything is looking great for you do you temp, use OPKs?:hugs:

Bigger - We look forward to hearing your good news soon - I always felt I had blocked tubes after my first natural m/c (suffer with endo) so I started drinking gfj and that month after a good clear out (that's how it worked on me) I got pg:happydance: but sadly we know how that story ended - coincidence? I like to think my theory was right:haha:

AFM - My boobs are still sore - so went and got measured - cup size still the same but back size increased - so bought a couple of new bras hoping that does the trick:happydance:

CD4 today nothing to report except from start to finish AF was light (once upon a time I would have been happy) but know I am worried :cry: my body seems to be changing - hope I'm not accelerating fast into the menopause:growlmad:

Love to all the other ladies :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Got my appointment through for the 27 March :happydance: Also got my supply of OPKs - so whats a girl gotta do? - POAS of course:haha:

HELP - It's positive wtf I surely can't be O this early - anyone wanna see can put a pic up?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

What sort of OPK is it garfie? Also - are you dehydrated at all? Do a couple more and see what they say. You may have a dodgy batch. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oooh sorry - welcome to *Cheshire* :waves: 
Is Zestica like Pre-seed? 
(remembers making a mess of the curtains :haha::blush:)
xxx


----------



## garfie

:haha: knowing my luck misty probably are:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Here's my dodgy opk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## biggerfamily

Morning ladies,
So glad the HSG is over an the pain now can get on with babydancing soon. 

I took a opk test yesterday evening an my CBFM is at a high so in a few more days will be the Big O day. Me an DH is planning on having lots of :sex: starting later tonight until who knows when.. LOL... :happydance:

Be nice if one of his :spermy: get the eggie.. I'm hopeing this weekend to go out too a really nice restaurant an have a few mixed drinks since not on any meds for now. Just want to relax an not focus so much on TTC but just have lots of :sex: SHAME ON ME.. :winkwink:

May everyone have a great week. Here today is snow an COLD.


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie it looks quite positive. Surely you can't be ov'ing this early though :wacko: I'd make sure i had a couple of big glasses of water this afternoon, and then test again during this evening.

I'd BD during the evening as well just in case :wacko::haha::winkwink:
xxx


----------



## garfie

Exactly Misty - now I'm getting line eye from an OPK:haha: I didn't O last month if you remember according to FF maybe my body is playing catch up:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

I don't understand why FF didn't give you an ov date actually. Your chart last cycle looks good to me. Ov on CD14?

Have you tried changing the .... whats it called?!?!? ... detector tunning analizer thing? lol.
x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Garfie, Try your dh pee if you still get a positive after drinking more, would be a good control to test its not a dodgy batch! It cud just be a dodgy test stick in a otherwise good batch.
Think you have be a full member of ff to change Opk detection method to research...I usually find that's the best if my charts a bit wired


Here here for the worryingly lighter af. I have had a number of cycles like that over the past 6 mts. I thought I must be getting near menopause but my tests for the ivf suggest my egg count is good for my age, so lighter af may not signify near menopause.

Still not sure whats going on with your chart misty. You must have ovulated a few days ago.

Sounds scary alright max with the twins especially the premature labour. It's nice to be able to look back though thankful that it all turned out ok in the end.

Welcome Cheshire ...


----------



## biggerfamily

Closer that what I thought... I tested this evening an my CBFM shows a eggie sign with peak an OPK strips all show a +. Then tested with the smilie face one an got a smilie too...Heck I knew was getting close too ovulation but didn't have no idea that it was that close. No wonder my RE said to start bding after 48hrs of the HSG.. I already have EWCM so got to get busy busy as they say..

WOW!!! Only 2 days after HSG. This is Fast just hopes it leads to a BFP..


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome ches

Thanks Spoomie and max

Bigger I hope you feeling better

Garfie were cycle buddies of course I'm due to ovulate on mon or tues

Barn hope the tests give you answers

Misty I'm sitting with crossing everything for you
Tmi alert-- Omg to a horrible af I leaked through a tampon and a pan in less then 1 hr I had to go home and change made it through the day at wrk yesterday changing the tampon every 1 hr. the girls at wrk were so amazing but scary stories of this happens regularly in perimenopause wow. I missed that in health class joys of what to look forward to.

It slowed down to normal last night I feel better. I don't want anymore cycles like that again. On a plus I'm not as bloated now

Do dh has his dr appoint with his family dr for a referral for the v on the 22nd
It'll be a wait to get into the specialist still. Kinda sad and scary at the same time to know the time is coming to an end. Of course he's like are you sure you want this lol he's so sweet. 

Have a great night ladies


----------



## Mistyy

Sorry to hear about that *PDMCD* :hugs: 
I can remember AF being pretty late once a while ago (BFNs all round) and when it did arrive it was ridiculously heavy. As if it had built up more than usual through being late. On the 1st night I soaked through a tampon, a pad _and _ right through a folded bath towel i was sleeping on to protect the bed, all in one big 'blob'. Ew :( After that it lightened up allot and was over sooner than usual :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

You have plateaud Misty !!
Must have ovulated before you chart started going beserk

Sorry to hear pdmc about the horrid af. Is dh going for the vasectomy so you can draw a line under ttc and move on? 
Would you not just consider ntnp rather than the vasectomy ? 
Don't mean to offend...It seems to final especially when you are ttc. 
And for him to undergo surgery with the risk that comes with any surgery when you do want to conceive....
Sorry maybe I'm just opening up old wounds and I really apologise if I am.


----------



## pdmcd17

Somehow my post was not where I last read so I just saw after catching up

Hoovering lol I hear Hoover and think of the American damn
It's vacuuming here, I love our different terms even though we all speak English

I don't want to do ntnp, I don't want an suprise baby in a couple if years. I'm an anal planner and I want us to be able to retire at 65 and not worry about a child in unniversity. If we continue to wrk after it will be a choice not a must. 
I have friend who are 45 expecting I don't think I want a 20 when I'm 65
I have no problems with anyone else ttc till they feel its right, I just want to entire retirement not stressed about $

I'm already trying to max out the savings for it as who knows what will happen with the govt plan by then. Thank goodness for other plans

That is my reason for the definate cut off when it happens
Till then were still ttc
I hope I don't offend anyone


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hear you loud and clear pdmc. You want certainty and this world of ttc certainly brings noting but uncertainty. Sorry for questioning you.
Hope all goes well with dh vasectomy and hope you'll continue to pop back here and keep in touch.


----------



## pdmcd17

Dh is seeing the family dr for the referral to the specialist
It will most likely be many months before it actually occurs

I plan on popping by even after we're done
I pray for everyone here to get their bfp, I have shared all your joys and dispair a so I can't imagine totally leaving


----------



## Mistyy

Aw ... y'know, *PDMCD* after you posted about the docs appt. for the V yesterday i nearly said the same sort of thing as *Pippi*, but couldn't work out how to say it. We all just want you to be sure i suppose. I admire the fact you have a plan! Can you work out one for me? :winkwink::winkwink::hugs:

Pippi - i have indeed plateaued! What a lovely word, i like it! :thumbup: I woke up feeling sick this morning. It made me grumpy - i refuse to get drawn into the horrible tricks nature likes to play on us during the 2ww - i just want to enjoy a light game of 'maybe' once every few cycles, that's all. I don't expect more, any more. I didn't want to actually get my hopes up, it's too far to fall. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Mistyy

X posts. Glad to hear it honey :hugs: We'd miss you! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Pd yes I also thought the same as Pippi but you have explained it well and it makes sense so thanks for that :thumbup: of course hoping that you get your bfp before that :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Misty - Look at your chart:happydance: I know it's still early but wow how different does it look:flower:

PD - I understand where you are coming from - we are quickly approaching that time to (unless a miracle happens) I have one last shot at the fs on the 27 March depending upon what he says our time is out by Christmas - as hubby says he wants to enjoy his retirement:winkwink:

American damn called Hoover? is that what you mean or am I being a bit thick here? :haha:

AFM - Got some great OPKs - but hubby is to tired :cry: still got sore boobs when I get up in the morning and throughout the day if I catch them (by the way they're not huge:haha:) anyone else had this? thinking about sleeping in a light weight bra tonight to see if that helps it has been over a month now since I first noticed this:dohh:

Love to you all

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies hope you are all well :) welcome Chesh

Pd - I admire your courage to finally say enough is enough and of course you don't offend. Hopefully you get a little surprise before it actually happens.


Barni- I have under active thyroid and take thyroxine for it, but when I fell pregnant they checked it and needed to up the dose but after I gave birth returned to same levels. I would mention when you get results that you think it may have been too long afterwards ?

Garfie = good luck for the 27th but you never know what may happen before :thumbup:


AFm - well after having a 2 month cycle this one was 33 days! only light bleeding so who knows if this may be the road to the menopause and finally no longer POAS every month!


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: *Butterfly* and *Booth*.

*Garfie* - i _know_! :blush: what is going on?? I mean seriously. This isn't right. It'll probably all go back to normal tomorrow :coffee:

xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie yeah I meant the Hoover dam.

I find the older I get the more tender my boobs are, when bed I sleep in a sports bra ( they have different strengths light to firm- I wear different ones at different times) 

Good luck on the 27!

Misty wow look at that spike!!!!! Fxd for you

Booth after this 46 day cycle I'm not looking forward to meno. A friend has it so bad she's considering bc again at 46. I know because of my moms history I can't use any of the treatments available.

My af is hanging around longer then usual not sure if it will mess up my ov or if I will have another nonovulatiry cycle. I have to admit I'm tempted to go back on metformin just to have a regular cycle and to know what af will be like.


So there's an American version of shameless I love it. I can't believe actual people live like that. I just found out its a redo of a British one, I'm gonna watch some episodes to see if its very similar. Anyone else watch it ( either version). It's my guilty pleasure lol

Waves to everyone else


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi butterfly and booth...nice to see you popping back. 

Hope you get your bfp pdmc before your dhs appointment with specialist...if it takes as long as in the uk, you'll have loads of time! Thought initially it was scheduled this month...


Loving your chart misty. I'm getting my hopes for you. Implantation dip and now the rise????
When I got my bfp, my temp started to go up on cd 9-10 which is roughly where you are....see you gave up waiting for ff to try predict ovulation!
And you your temp is much higher than usual

Never have sore boobs except the odd time before af...so not much help,Garfie.
You are ovulating early this month..

Ivf drugs arrived today, they take up half a shelf in the fridge. Need to ensure any visitors don't offer to get the milky etc from the fridge as dh said its probably easy to guess what they are for due to their names...ovitrell, menopur.


----------



## garfie

Misty - Still doesn't look normal :happydance:

Pippi - Well I got fed up of my sore boobies in the end and went to see the doc yesterday - he said it's not cancer arrrrgh I wasn't even thinkink along those lines:cry: it's not from the last m.c, women of a certain age don't o as often so don't worry, you're not on the change, take some paracetamol and keep testing until your next period - WHAT! so ladies under doctors orders I have to keep testing :haha:

Good luck with the IVF hun - I know nothing about any of that so I hope you keep putting up regular updates so I can follow your journey:hugs:

PD - I love the British Shameless - I think everyone has heard of a family like the Gallaghers or maybe even knows one:haha:

Butterfly and Booth - :hi: how are you ladies :flower:

Ok ladies - I tested last night NEGATIVE but will keep on testing now and then - not so much fun now someone has told me to do it:blush: another thing I got hubby to pee on the OPK the control line is like mine but his OPK has a faint line nothing like mine - so I guess they are not a faulty batch:happydance:(if he didn't think I was mad - guess he does now):haha:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol Garfie at getting your hubby to POAS :haha:

I am ok thanks for asking :flower: was feeling quite positive if impatient about the ivf but am In a bit of a flunk right now thinking it won't happen. I guess we all go through these ups and downs. Doesn't help with mothers day tomorrow :growlmad:

Love to everyone, am reading and cheering on from the sides if I don't post :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie lol at dh poas, fx'd 

Hugs butterfly 

Happy Mother's Day to all my UK friends ( I had to think for a minute on that one as its in may in Canada and the USA I believe


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea.. Butterfly,.looking forward to Mother's Day tomorrow..not ! 

Garfie, did you try taking evening primrose oil? I remember years ago one of my breasts was sore on one side. I got it checked out and at the mammogram the consultant said its normal for breasts to be sore sometimes. She recommended epo which did help.


----------



## Barnabibear

Just a quick post. Ive been awake since silly o'clock this morning so am a bit spaced out!

Mistty your chart looks fantastic. Im getting excited for you.
Booth, thank you I will mention it. I plan on writing a list so I dont forget things
Garfie keep us posted on what they say. Im keen to hear.
Pippi, I echo Garfie in that id like to keep up with your journey

Hello to everyone else. :wave:


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* - re:sore boobs, i always get them just before AF, but they're never sore _through_ AF. The soreness goes away once she comes. I often get sore boobs around ov time. The last few months i would say my boob soreness has got less. It used to be that just before AF it used to be really painful when i took my bra off and gravity took over at bedtime. (34F here) :blush:
"_A friend has it so bad she's considering bc again at 46._" - what does bc mean please? (being a bit thick today, sorry)

*Pippi* = lol'd at the drugs in your fridge. You paint a great picture :haha: How exciting though!!!! Yes, i did my ov line in the end. FF sent a message saying ov occured between day 12 and 15. Don't know why it just couldn't have given me a bloomin line. All that technology! :wacko: Anyway i gave myself CD13 as it looks better than 14, lol. It's now saying i'm triphasic.

*Garfie* - wow, you're really in 'no mans land' a bit right now then! Hang in there. Lol at your DH using the OPK though. Good way to test the batch.

*Butterfly* - big hugs for feeling down in the dumps. When are you starting your treatment? (sorry if you've said and i'm being a numpty)

*Barnie* - hi lovie! nearly xposted with you. I've been up since early too. Just couldn't sleep last night. 

AFM - well, i have to admit this month's chart *is* different to the others. All the others! And i've been charting for <embarrassing confession> 2 _years_ next month :( It was 2 years in January just gone since my BFP)
The first year i watched them like a hawk.
The last year i've been doing it purely out of habit.
Hence the reluctance to get excited about my charts :roll: It's all a bit 'yeah yeah. AF will arrive, she always does'.

Love and :hug: to everyone today :dust: xxxxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Barn I hate those nights when you can't sleep- I usually get up and clean

Misty triphasic!!!! Bc birth control

Mine are still ( well my nipples) sore and af has left not sure why
I'm just guessing is hormones and leaving it at that. I think it's mother natures mean joke on us

I'm hoping yours are due to something else!

Have a great day ladies I'm in a cleaning mood it's spring like here today. Got my bedroom done including the windows.


----------



## Spoomie

Mistyy, beware the FFF declaration of the triphasic chart, I KNOW you know what I'm talking about! She'll drop you like a hot potato with no evidence of her ever having mentioned the 'T' word if your temp drops by a tenth tomorrow :haha: :haha: Seriously, crossing it all for you but guard your heart :hugs: xx


----------



## Nise

:hi: Everyone. Gosh, I don't know where to begin - things have been crazy busy but K has settled in well and came home from school on Friday proudly showing off a huge gold star and 'Pride of Parkfield' certificate - I'm very proud of her. I finally finished decorating her room today, she thinks it's 'mint' lol. 

It's been quite an adjustment for me - having to think ahead on everything I do, even down to the shopping - can't just bugger off out whenever I feel like it now. But I'm getting the hang of it and making the most of the school hours.

Social Services have been a nightmare - we still haven't received compensation for all the contact travel we had to do despite being told we would get it 2 months ago. Also she was supposed to go to panel on the 27th Feb to try and get back some of the money we outlaid for adapting our house, but it turns out she didn't go and that's been put off till 27th March. I am so skint now, I was starting to really worry, but got a call from work to say someone had dropped out and begging me to got back - I don't really have a choice it's that or not being able to pay the bills this month - I can't rely on SS - even when they agree something it still doesn't materialise. So I'm back tomorrow for 4 weeks. Social Worker visiting on Tuesday seeing us at home first and then K at school. My OH is gonna give her what for and is refusing to pull his punches. :hugs:

Misty - I always get a bit excited about your charts but this one is very different so I am gonna wish and wish and wish for you. :hugs:

Love to everybody and I'll try to be a better stalker. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* - Oh right! Birth Control :dohh: Glad it's like spring for you there it's bloody freezing here! We had snow yesterday. Didn't settle though. Hope your nips ease soon.

*Spoomie* - :haha: I know, i've had triphasic about, oooh 4 times over the last 2 years and i havn't been preg then either! It's funny really. It says _triphasic_, all trumpets and whistles, then when you click on 'what does triphasic mean in terms of being preg or not?' it says '... er, not allot' :rofl: Heart is well and truly guarded. I'm in that place where i'm allowing myself to think maybe, but wont be surprised when AF turns up. If that makes sense.

*Nise* - it's truly lovely to hear about LG being happy with you :happydance: I do hope SS get their finger out soon and pay what you're owed. Thank you for your excitement. Bless you.

Well, my temp has dipped a tiny bit. Its still higher than it usually is by now. FF still saying tri. Boobs are more painful than usual. Tummy cramps. I recon if i come on it'll be this Thursday.

I wish i could share this with DH. He just hates maybe's though. He finds no excitement in it at all, just torture. So i've not mentioned my chart to him.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Have everything crossed for you mistyy :thumbup: 

I don't think I'll be able to start treatment until at least may :growlmad:

Nise glad K is settling in but :growlmad: at SS


----------



## garfie

Misty - Still got my fingers crossed for you hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Terrible tummy cramps on my lower right all evening :(

:( :( :( 

Probably AF coming.

I've now convinced myself this is all going to come to nothing and am pissed off and miserable.

x


----------



## Nise

Come on Fertility fairies, give Misty her BFP and 9 healthy months after- she's been a good girl, always cheerful, funny and supportive. Is it really to much to ask? 

.... just putting it out there, you never know. :winkwink:


----------



## pdmcd17

Nise I'm so happy for you!!! I'm glad k is settling in!

Misty keeping fx'd for you

So I've been trying to figure out my next goal if I don't get a bfp in the next while
Also starting to feel empty nest as my son turns 17 on Sunday and dd 19 in June. Their growing up and need me me differently now.
It isn't easy I've identified so much of myself and time to them.

Also knowing I'm nearing the end of this journey is hard. Dh has been supportive till tonight. The sil is having a shower (really her kids will be 20 months apart I think it's tacky) so I say my opinion of second showers and tell him I'm not going and he snaps on me. I told him I'm sorry his mad at me I may be irrational about her but I'm not going. 

I will get the baby a gift after he is born but not before. 

I guess second baby showers are in I just don't get it
I know if we were blessed I wouldn't want a shower, but that's just me

Hope everyone else is fine thanks for listening to my whining


----------



## biggerfamily

pdmcd17..:hugs: to you.. 

Didn't hit thanks as it's not a Hug.. 

AFM: on my 2ww but my almost 2 yr old is sick an DH is getting sick..Thank goodness my DH didn't get sick when it was the Big O date an so forth. At least we got lots of FUN in..

Got a busy night a head of me as my oldest has a Meeting tomorrow evening an we're making a creamcycle cake together tonight for the meeting tomorrow evening. Got to let the cake set over night an be ready for all the teens tomorrow evening to eat it.. 

Hope everyone else is doing good..


----------



## Mistyy

Morning ladies.
I've calmed down a bit :coffee: My emotions are just _everywhere_ at the mo. I'm up and down like a yo yo.

Thank you so much *Nise* for your fertility faery prayer :flower: and for all the crossed fingers out there.

*PDMCD* - i totally empathise about the empty nest sadness. My eldest, 20, has _half_ moved out 50/50 between here and boyfriend's. (well, boy friends's mum's, he hasn't got his own home) Got one turning 18 next month. Youngest, 15, is still a mummys girl :) I'm sorry to hear your DH snapped at you. The best we can ask is that DPs try to understand how we feel - i don't think it's always the case that they really do deep down. Sometimes it slips a bit. FWIW i don't get baby showers at all. It's becoming more common over the pond here, and allot of people (over 25) are a bit :roll: about it all.

AFM (sorry about this. i've very me me me at the mo, i know, but i cant share it with anyone in 'RL', i only have here) - temp lifted again this morning. I'm still up in the 99 degrees. 
I nearly told DH about it earlier. I was so down last night. And i felt quite tearful first thing this morning. Just trying to stay breezy round the house and all the time i just want to grab his hand and say "LOOK! This is most exciting chart i've had in two darn years!"

I mean whatever happens, at the very least - the chart of March 2013 will always have the wow factor for me :haha:

:dust: :dust: and more :dust: 
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy dare I ask but have you tested?? :flower:


----------



## garfie

Hmmmm I was wondering the same butterfly:winkwink:

So come on Misty spill:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

I haven't tested. I become a gibbering tearful wreck at BFNs. Really - last time i did it (_months_ ago) it really did bring me way way down. Much wayer down than simply getting AF turn up.

FF is wanting me to test tomorrow, but that is going by the luteal phase, not my usual cycle length. Going by my usual cycle length i'm due on on Thursday or Friday.

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::headspin:


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistty hunny, your chart looks fantastic. I know you're guarding yourself but maybe testing at 14dpo you will know either way. Not sure whether the torture of are you /aren't you is worse than knowing one way or another. You may be like me, leave it as long as you can so there's still hope? But as soon as I get to 13dpo I test if things are looking promising so I can get my head round the idea af is on its way. We are all different, so do whats best for you while we all cross fingers and eagerly wait for good news. Xxx

Afm, leaving for the hospital in 20 minutes to get my blood test results....


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great to hear Nise about Lg settling in. Sorry to hear the ss are holding back on paying your costs...don't they understand you need the money now and not force you back to work when lg is still settling in.

Sorry to hear pdmc about the empty nest feeling. Can't identify as have no kids but my mum suffered from it when my youngest brother left home.

Yeah misty..chart still looks good. Can understand about not wanting to test ...somehow its easier to imagine and deal with af when/if she arrives.
You are going to be more disappointed than usual if af arrives so maybe u should do a sneaky test tomorrow morning if temps still look good. It may be too early to give you a positive anyway, so a negative does not necessarily mean bad news.

Good luck barnibear with the hospital appointment...hope you get something concrete you can 'fix'


----------



## pdmcd17

thanks ladies for understanding - you all are so supportive. we all deserve this. dh was apoligetic this am said he understands why i dont want to go and he didnt realize that most women dont have 2nd showers - he assumed it was normal lol (his mom was upset about the 2nd shower so i think it made him realize im not completely off my rocker)

misty i understand the not wanting to test this last cycle i waited till i was late i couldnt bear a bfp. im keeping everything crossed for you good luck hon

barn good luck today!!!!
waves at garfie and buterfly and everyone else


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thankfully we don't have that tradition of baby showers...although give it time, I'm sure it'll cross over to us.
Glad dh has understood baby shower etiquette....it was good that someone else thought i.e. his mum, thought it was not necessary which backed you up.


----------



## pdmcd17

Really baby showers aren't the norm in the UK?
What about bridal showers

I do like the hen night ( I think it's called that) where you dress up skanky ( now I may be wrong this is all via tv and movies)

I just assumed they were universal
I guess Canada is more American then British these days


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* - baby showers are becoming more popular among the younger mums here i think. In the same way that folks are having more big flashy engagement parties, expensive whole weekend away hen do's, stag do's abroad for a week, and 'celebrity style', child free weddings with the day split up into different venues for different guests. (sorry if i'm treading on any toes :D old fashioned girl here) In my humble opinion it's all getting a bit 'Hello Magazine' :wacko:

I think the original American idea of a baby shower for the first baby is quite sweet. Getting together with the first time mum, and maybe giving some useful baby items. From what i read the ones over here have morphed into just another party - with girls sending out _wish lists_ for presents :shock: 

Glad to hear your DH is being gentle with you again :hugs:

*Barnie* - how did you get on?

*Pippi* - i thought about testing this morning - then chickened out!

Well - temp 99.17 again. Another little plateau. 

The suspense is absolutely killing me. I have more or less convinced myself that AF will show by the end of tomorrow if she's coming. Or Friday. I don't want to jinx myself by testing. Stupidness, i know. If i test before AF is late and it's neg i'll be none the wiser really. So i must wait :coffee: 

Boobs are sore, tummy has allot of odd aches and pains coming and going all the time. 

DH is really down at the moment. Work and money worries. He's not enjoying his job right now, and the money's unreliable at this time of year. He sat last night, looked right into my eyes and said he was feeling really down and fed up and needed a big hug. Aw. I'm in such a mess of emotions at the mo myself. Keeping this 'maybe baby' thing to myself is so hard,DH is my rock and i can't lean on him through this. Mind you under the circ.s it's probably best i haven't said anything. ??? No? I don't know - now i'm worrying that if i am pregnant he'll be less than thrilled because of the money worries ...

:wacko::wacko::wacko: Arrrggghhh Thank goodness i've got you ladies to share it with :friends:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## garfie

Aw Misty - What can I say - your chart is still looking good :hugs:

First thing I do is stalk your chart - cheering it on all the way:happydance:

So are you testing tomorrow?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - i've just been sitting on the bed looking at the Clear Blue test in its box.

..................

It says it's 87% accurate one day before period is due. But use first morning urine. Well i've missed that.

Fuck fuck fuck. (excuse my french) 
i could give it a go i suppose ......

x


----------



## garfie

Sits on the bed beside Misty - squeezing her hand tightly - letting her know we are there for her.:flower:

Personally I would test - but that's me:haha: if you want to wait until the morning that's fine we can all camp outside till then:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you for making me laugh :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think the problem is that deep down i don't think i am pregnant - it's just too good to be true. I recon my temp will crash tomorrow. Today is my last day of being able to think 'maybe'. It seems a shame to spoil it, y'know? lol

Sorry i'm being such a woos. Everybody else just tests and then gets on with it! :haha:
x


----------



## Butterfly67

Misty I know where you are coming from even if I am an early tester myself! Having that hope can be such a wonderful thing :hugs: I think you are right not to tell hubby at this point by the sounds of things :flower:

I didn't realise that baby showers were only for the first baby :shrug: I have to admit I would have one if only just to get all my girlfriends together in one place as many of them don't know each other and live in different parts of the country/world. Plus I have never had a wedding/engagement/hen party so I must deserve something right? :shrug:


----------



## Mistyy

*Butterfly* :hugs: You DO deserve something good now, yes! Will be watching your journey closely :thumbup::happydance:

Well - i have tested. BFN. The thing is though - lol - i was stupid to go ahead and i feel i've wasted the test because:

- Firstly i'm still 1, 2 or possibly 3 days before AF is due (my cycle is 29, 30 or 31)

- The test recommends first wee of the day. It was the third wee of the day.

- The test recommends holding in the 'stream of urine' for 5 seconds. I didn't have a stream - i had a half inch in the bottom of a glass, lol. I swished the test about in it for 5 seconds anyway :blush:

So - i feel ok actually. I think i'll come on tomorrow night or Friday morning probably. If i don't and my temps are still up (what _are_ they doing up there?) on Saturday i'll test again.

So glad i haven't said anything to DH now - he doesn't need this.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: mistyy and lol at the swishing for 5 seconds in half an inch :dohh:


----------



## biggerfamily

Misty ur temps look great.. Be praying for a BFP for you

Butterfly67? How is things with you?

AFM; Feel like heck, nose stuffy so can't breath good an COLD here with snow showers.
Today I'm 6dpo an temp went down again but not thinking anything about it for now. Well gone to drink some hot green tea to fight this cold if a cold. DH in bed sick gosh I hate this..


----------



## Pippi_elk

Had to laugh at Garfies comment because as as soon as I get up i enter my temp and then check yours misty! 
A bfn does n't mean anything yet, sorry to hear your dh is having a hard time. But yea better not to share any uncertain developments at this stage.

Don't think baby showers have arrived to Ireland yet. I usually bring a gift after the baby is born...but suppose mums get lots of presents that are not suitable or baby clothes they don't need. Yea I like the original idea of a baby shower...but can imagine it just becomes more showy and expensive, the way everything has become nowadays. Jeez, I sound like I am 90!

Pdmc, we have the hen nights still...although turning into weekends away now more...although since the recession I think less are able to afford to go abroad.

Bigger, you must be getting the cold dh had :cry:


----------



## biggerfamily

Pippi_elk said:


> Had to laugh at Garfies comment because as as soon as I get up i enter my temp and then check yours misty!
> A bfn does n't mean anything yet, sorry to hear your dh is having a hard time. But yea better not to share any uncertain developments at this stage.
> 
> Don't think baby showers have arrived to Ireland yet. I usually bring a gift after the baby is born...but suppose mums get lots of presents that are not suitable or baby clothes they don't need. Yea I like the original idea of a baby shower...but can imagine it just becomes more showy and expensive, the way everything has become nowadays. Jeez, I sound like I am 90!
> 
> Pdmc, we have the hen nights still...although turning into weekends away now more...although since the recession I think less are able to afford to go abroad.
> 
> Bigger, you must be getting the cold dh had :cry:


I believe mine is Spring allegrics as I get them every spring time. We sat out on the deck a few days ago when the weather was warm an the next day oh my. When I blow my nose it's all clear no color in the mucus of yet. Gosh my nose is so sore an red from it running out the door.. OH Dear. Then it gets stuffy once again. :cry: 

Now for my DH he's got the flu so I've been sleeping on the couch. 


Pippi_elk..>? how is things with you? Good I hope.


----------



## Butterfly67

Doing ok thanks bigger, just impatient :wacko:

Hope you feel better soon. Don't worry about a dip, in fact if you have a cold might bet better to give up the temping for now! :flower:


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* and *Pippi* - bless :hug:

No pressure then this morning! :rofl:

Well - a dip. Down to 98.9 which is about average for a high temp for me. The strange dizzy heights of 99.something may have gone forever then ........ :dohh:

*Bigger* - thank you - and i hope you feel better soon. I would skip a day or two temping if i was you as well. Especially if you are fairly new to it and trying to build up a profile of a typical pattern for you.

*Butterfly* :blush: I was like a thing possessed once i decided to test! I just stomped into the bathroom, squeezed out a tiny bit of wee into the glass and you know the rest :haha: Even as i did it i thought 'you silly moo, there's a waste of £5', or whatever it was :dohh:

DH was asking me if i was ok yesterday evening. (There was me thinking i was doing a good job of pretending nothing was going on!) I didn't tell him anything, just gave him lots of cuddles ..... ahem :winkwink:

He's a little more cheerful this morning anyway - it's a lovely sunny morning here. We need a bit of spring.

Love to all

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi! Had to read over past posts so I'm not sure who I'm replying to with what. 
Bigger - feel better
pippi - I'm excited for you!
Barni - any more results?

Hi to everyone else!

On the baby shower thing - I never had one. I'm not big on those anyway (never had a bridal shower) but I ended up getting bedrested at 23 weeks. My husband's mother wanted to throw me one anyway and have my husband stand in for me! Ridiculous and mostly because none of us were in the mood to celebrate. We were scared. Then I had the twins at 28 weeks and it was weird. People said congrats but no gifts were bought and I didn't have a nursery, clothing or bottles for them. We were all just waiting to see if they would be ok. I had a friend throw me a shower after I returned to work (total surprise and I was going to kill her!). I'm not a fan of them generally speaking but there are days that I think about how I missed out on a "normal" pregnancy and delivery. 
On my Clomid trial - I took clomid CD 5-9 this cycle and started testing for ovulation on CD 12. Got a positive smiley face on a digital test on CD 12. My husband was away so I said figures, wasted cycle. On CD 15 I felt ovulation-like pains and did another pharmacy brand opk (not digital) and it was positive. My husband was back so that worked. On CD 19 out of curiosity I did another opk and it looks almost positive. Today is CD 20. 
What the hell? I don't know what I've done to myself but now I just want AF here and I don't even know when to expect her! Serves me right. I've had cramps off and on since yesterday. Today we're going to the RE so my husband can ask questions. I'm kind of dreading it but in the end I think we'll be waiting till the fall when we will have hopefully moved (if we're going to do this at all).


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all....Maxxi good luck at the FS today.

AFM we have started on a round of IVF (long cycle - yawn - nothing will happen for weeks 'n' weeks). But we are getting closer to 'the door'...


----------



## garfie

Misty - Aw hun that's not a major drop is it? - still sitting here waiting with you:coffee:

Barni - Did you get your results yet hun:flower:

Maddy - Aw hun I know nothing about IVF - I know we won't be going down that route at all:hugs:

Maxx - I never had a baby shower either although I did have a lovely pampering session for a weekend away on my second hen night - my first hen night was a lot less civilized involving lots of drinking and ending up drunk under a load of men:haha: oh my how times have changed:blush:

:hi: Pippi and Butterfly:hugs:

Anyone care to tell me what is happening with my chart?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

Hi ladies. Well, all is ticking along here. I've had to go back to work, just a four week block so 3 to go. Have managed to organise some after school child care with my next door neighbour which is a relief and very handy. She came round to meet K tonight and they got along really well. 

Bigger - Hope you don't catch your OH's cold and can soon get back in your comfy bed. :hugs:

Mistry - Bloody charts huh! here's hoping tomorrow see's it go up again. I don't hold much faith in charting to predict anything - the last time I got a bfp FF showed the whole thing as a no ovulation month - my temps hardly moved and I got no crosshairs - I only took a test coz AF didn't show!!! Okay, so I ended up MC'ing but just goes to show you just never know. I stopped bothering with it after that. :hugs:

Maddy - Congratulations on starting your IVF - I'm holding out so much hope for you and looking forward to following you on your new journey. :hugs:

Garfie - Good luck lovely, hopefully you'll get the smiley go ahead in the next few days. As for the chart... well as I said above, they can be very misleading but it would suggest that O hasn't yet happened. :hugs:

Big hi to everyone else, hope you're all fine and dandy. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Morning x

*Garfie* - thank you honey :friends: as a stand alone chart it just looks like you're cruising along nicely towards ov, but your temps are higher than this time last month by quite a bit aren't they? Have you tested again? *Nise* is right about charting - my friend's pregnancy chart looked awful. Up and down in massive zig zags with no discernible ov day even! She tested because her AF was late. She was an experienced charter too, and had written that cycle off :haha: I think the main benefits of charting are building up of a picture of your personal pattern over time. The inevitable agonising over each cycles up's and down's is like a nasty side effect :haha:

*Nise* - well done on securing someone familiar for LG after school. Loving your updates :happydance: It's such a lovely story. (just need to get your money off SS now!)

*Maddy* - ooooh exciting! :happydance: These weeks will fly by for you hopefully. Keep us posted x

*Maxxi* - :( oh dear, i hope AF does arrive soon for you so that you can start fresh :hugs: I never had a baby shower for my first either. I think it just wasn't something anyone thought of then :wacko:

:wave: to everyone else x

AFM - ......... who knows? :hissy: :coffee: Just who knows ........ ? I've got cramps, irritability, sore boobs - all classic AF symptoms :coffee::coffee:

:dust: :dust: and more :dust:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone

Mistty - still have hope for you hun.
Garfie - I cant give any advice on your chart. Have you been testing using opk? The temps look like you ov really early but that doesnt seem right. So im as much use as a chocolate teapot
Maddy and Max - wishing you well


Afm...... hospital had no answers. All bloods came back in normal range. Ive asked for a print of the numbers so I can see exactly what came back. Theyve referred me to St Mary's in London. It all takes time which I dont have. I asked if ivf or donor eggs would be a better option but she said possibly not because it looks like implantation issues. I dont know what to do now....... Any ideas?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Barna - Don't you just feel so deflated when you come out and they say it's ok - half of me wanted a problem so I could take a magic pill and be pregnant - I don't think they exist:cry: Pleased you have a referral and they didn't just close the case - Let's hope London is more on the ball and your BFP is around the corner:happydance:

Misty - Still looking good - are you planning on testing with a normal test again?:winkwink:

Nise - I am so pleased little girl is settling in - hasn't your life changed Mrs? no just nipping out to the shops or staying late at work - now she comes first and everything has to planned :happydance: how old is she again? do you also have to plan toilet trips when you go anywhere my two boys were a nightmare when they were younger - a few miles down the road and one would say "I need a wee mummy":haha:

Maddy - I agree with Misty - the weeks will fly by - look it's nearly easter already :haha:

Bigger - How's the cold - hope you are feeling better:hugs:

AFM - FF finally says I am 4 DPO - but not sure if I believe her or if she is even my friend :cry:

Good job I have you ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

PDMCD - i am totally with you on the baby shower, i don't believe in tempting fate and I am happy to celebrate the birth but nothing before. We all know from this site that nothing is certain until you have a baby in your arms.

Garfie, Butterfly :friends: its about time one of us came up with the goods :)

:dust::dust: to you Mistyy, you never know.


:dust::dust::dust::dust:to all of you lovely ladies out ther.

AFM- well who knows - AF tunred up really late - then I am sure I od about 8 days after AF started so really confused. Still checking with OPK on a daily basis but I am sue it was a + on day 7 and seem to be getting lighter!! Who knows anymore :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Mistyy

TMI alert. 
I just passed allot of weird brown 'bits' while in the shower. They all looked like little pieces of dry leaf floating away and down the plug hole :shock::shrug: 

*Garfie* - i have no plans. I am planless. <slumps on edge of bed> How odd that FF has given you an ov already and none on your last chart (which looked like an obvious CD14 to me) :wacko: I would BD every other day still for a while.

*Barnie* - {{hugs}} I have no advice. You must feel so deflated after an answer with no answers really. If implantation issues have been mentioned to you then that is the next step - finding out who can tell you more about that. How long do they think it will take for your referral to St.Mary's?

Bit more :dust: all round


----------



## Mistyy

Meant to ask you *Booth* do you keep checking OPKs even after a big + then? I used to, and it would always confuse me ..... in fact i stopped using them 'cos i found OPKs used to cause more prob's than they solved for me :haha:

:dust:


----------



## garfie

:rofl: Misty BD every other day :haha: twice in this month would be good:winkwink: He is so sodding stressed with work that he comes in has tea watches a bit of tv catches up with emails bed then zzzzzzzzzzz:cry:

I can't see I am 4DPO the temps are not normal for me:shrug:

The brown sounds like old blood - let's hope it means a little baby is snuggling, do you normally spot?

That's weird for me as last month I didn't spot at all which seems to have been the norm for a while:dohh:

Now we are both sat on the bed with our head in our hands trying to work out if FF is really our friend :haha:

Booth - Is that 7DPO or CD7 you meant?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Barni, how can they say it is implantation? Surely that is more like right at the beginning :shrug: But you have got further than that so I don't get that :hugs:

Mistyy - Hmm, of course it sounds like it could be IB but then again pre AF spotting, flipping annoying :growlmad: I do wonder if you O'd on cd19 though even if that is a bit late :shrug: I would just test with a proper full cup of pee :haha: :hugs:

garfie :wacko::haha::hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello lovely ladies,

Misty?> Have you tested yet?

garfie?> How is things going with you so far?

Nise.. I'm still sleeping on the couch as DH is still sick :cry:

Too all the other ladies if I missed you I'm sorry as there is so many of us on here.

AFM: I'm still all stuffy nose or a runny nose but never ran a fever. We figure out it's my Spring allegrics that is acting up bad. As long I'm indoors I can talk an not sneeze my head off but as soon go outdoors oh lordy does it do me in. :cry: I get where can't talk at all. So I took some meds for the Spring allegrics an it has helped me get some good sleep.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Jezz its busy here, I have checked in in 24 hours and there are so many posts! Nice to see lots of activity anyway. Must be misty and her mistic charts thats drawing everyone here at the moment!

Garfie, I don't know what's happening with your chart. Do you do Opk? Maybe they would be more telling than chart? 

Yea Misty strange about the brown blood, ..if its different to your normal cycle then guess its all good. Chart still looking good. Does ff still predict you ovulated on cd 13-14 now? booth could be onto soemthing with ovulation on cd19. Finger and toes crossed thought. You deserve a bfp and we all could do with some good news.

Glad to hear they are referring you barnibear for further investigation. Guess thats another few months to wait now? 

Hope the allergies are settling bigger...

Great to hear your updates about lg, Nise. It must be a relief to have sorted out some child care with your neighbour, also really handy that its so near home!
You should be on maternity leave! But guess when you are self employed its all different. 

Max, good luck with clomid. The consultant would nt prescribe it for me, said i ovulate so don't need it. Despite what I read about it boosting ovulation.

Hello butterfly, booth and pdmc...and everyone else I have forgotten.

When do you start ivf maddy ? I just started my first ivf cycle today, got my downregulation injection this morning. so far feeling 'normal' but dreading the potential menopausal side effects. Guess the b**ch will kick in next weekend...just when are in London with a group from work for a weekend away!

Got shown how to do all the injections but did nt get to actually do a trail injection...and think ill have forgotten all the instructions by the time af arrives.
I think I'll be nervous doing the first one and hopefully it'll all go ok then.


----------



## garfie

Misty - Where are you (looks under the bed) I keep logging on to stalk but you haven't updated:flower:

AFM - Temps still going up - maybe I'm coming down with something:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Hello :wave: I am here - i have to get up and go straight out at silly o'clock on a Saturday to take DD3 to riding. 

Well - i'm going on FF after this to report :witch: arriving in the night :dohh: Really heavy and sudden.

Sorry everyone :(

To tie up loose ends - no i never usually spot brown, i get a proper blood spot a couple of hours before AF kicks in proper. 

Thank you for all your interest and excitement ladies :hugs: 

Back for some personals later ... got to go back out now to chose a present for neice's 1st b.day tomorrow .... ie cruising round baby departments ... niiiiice :dohh: Love the timing. 

Love to all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## booth19

Garfie - oops CD7 never that early!! Have done 4/5 since and all gradually lighter so i am convinced that must have been, did bd during that time so hopefully caught the stubborn little bugger.

Mistyy - usually check the day after to check if negative and test until it does, I have always used them and managed to get pg twice (unfortunately m/c both times). usually check with cheapies and when get + test with a CB smiley face to make sure lol :)

Sorry to hear of AF turning up Mistyy :( i usually always start with a little brown the day before so don't think its anything to worry about :)


Hi to everyone else and hoping for some good news on here soon:)


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty sorry the witch got you.

Tomorrow is my baby's 17th bday
Kinda sad how fast they grow up, then again after listening to my gf complain about her 2 yr old 22 min screaming fit for water ( stalling at bedtime)
Kinda glad they do. I don't know which is worse a 2 yr old temper tantrum or teenage drama and attitude.

The thought of my kids bring almost grown up makes me feel old today. 

I did just find out an old friend whom I lost touch with just had a new son. She's 44, she's one of those suprise babies a few months after dating a new guy ends up pregnant. Strange how some of us do everything and others it just happens.

Well off to help dh work on our renos I finally have back in Reno mode we will finally have the upstairs linen closet done and all the walls painted!


----------



## Barnabibear

Butterfly67 said:


> Barni, how can they say it is implantation? Surely that is more like right at the beginning :shrug: But you have got further than that so I don't get that :hugs:

This is what I dont understand too. I think she meant more like staying implanted rather than initial implantation. I still think donor eggs is the way forward but because she didnt confirm this in front of my dh, he now thinks its pointless. Get pregnant naturally or not at all. So now im even more scared it wont happen for us.



garfie said:


> Barna - Don't you just feel so deflated when you come out and they say it's ok - half of me wanted a problem so I could take a magic pill and be pregnant - I don't think they exist:cry: Pleased you have a referral and they didn't just close the case - Let's hope London is more on the ball and your BFP is around the corner:happydance:

Garfie this is EXACTLY how I felt. I dont think st mary's will give us any more info to be honest. 
I think I remember you saying you were being referred again. Please keep me posted. Any information is good to know as far as im concerned.



Mistyy said:


> *Barnie* - {{hugs}} I have no advice. You must feel so deflated after an answer with no answers really. If implantation issues have been mentioned to you then that is the next step - finding out who can tell you more about that. How long do they think it will take for your referral to St.Mary's?

Mistty I reckon it will take a good 6 months for the appointment, so by the time I get there it will be too late anyway. So sorry to see you got your af, I think we were all willing it to be good news.

Currently im scared I wont ovulate. I was ovulating on cd12/13 but it took till day 31 last month, now this month I thought it was on its way when started getting faint pink lines on cd8 but since then they've disappeared so now on cd12 and no sign at all. Just hoping something can go right, my body just hasnt recovred from the mc and its nearly 3 months now. I could just spend the day crying. 

:hugs: to everyone else


----------



## Butterfly67

Barni, sending big :hug: xxx


----------



## biggerfamily

Butterfly67...>? how is things going with you hun? anything new going on yet or just having too wait still? 

pdmcd17..>? how are you doing hun? I think read you've got a 17 yr is that right? If not I'm sorry..

I'm trying to remember if that is right. 

Mistyy>>>:hug: hun.. I'm so sorry the darn witch got you.. Always remember your starting a new cycle always new hope. 


Well ladies my temp dropped way below my coverline. Just going to keep BBT an see what happens in the next few days. My cycle is usually a 26-30day so just sit & wait..

I'm feeling more better since it rained my spring allergies have let up now. Hardly a bad stuffy nose like did have but still have it some. Never ran a fever as kept watch on that an never ran one so that didn't mess up my BBT.


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you are feeling better bigger :thumbup:, yep I'm just waiting for now :coffee:


----------



## pdmcd17

Barn big hugs

Bigger I have 2 teens my dd will be 19 in June and ds is 17 from my ex
I'm glad to hear your allergies are better
Mine will be kicking in next month when spring hits 

Hi butterfly and everyone else
Happy st patties day to you all


----------



## Nise

Awe, Misty - Darn, blasted witch. Am logging a complaint to the universe - it's just not on. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

*Nise* - lol. Perhaps we should all get up a petition :winkwink:

*Booth* - i used to use OPKs every month. I used to test till they went neg as well - but it would go on for 3 or 4 days sometimes. FF would get the hump and i'd stat 2nd guessing ov day :wacko::wacko:

*PDMCD* - my eldest baby was <whisper> 20 in Jan :shock: Where _do_ the years go??? 

*Barni* - i know it seems like forever when you're waiting. Waiting for AF, waiting for ov, waiting for a return of AF. TTC is just one long bloody wait! Now you're waiting for your body to get back in it's rhythm. I hope ov comes in the next day or 2 for you. Maybe think of these 6 months before St. Mary's as a time for your body to settle down. Your DH saying 'natural or nothing' now ... is that just bluster do you think? A knee jerk reaction to the stress? Sending you :hugs:

*Bigger* - thank you :hugs: You're right, CD1 is a new start. I've just run out of optimism now. Glad your allergies are easing up.

:wave: at everyone else x How are you *Pippi* + *Garfie*?

AFM - well after AF arriving on Friday night i decided not to mention the disappointment to DH. Then on Sat afternoon in Costa Coffee i told him all about it! I had one of those awful moments when you think you're fine and then suddenly come over all teary. He arrived with the coffees and i just blurted it all our. Poor man! :dohh: He was gutted. Belatedly kind of thing. Bless him. I felt guilty, but i had to tell him.

He said we've got lots of months still to try. I told him i found it hard keeping my cycle a mystery to him (he doesn't like to know the details - he cant take the ttc pressure) and yet still make sure we BD on the right day. Especially if it's a day when one or neither of us is particularly in the mood. He laughed and said in future just tell him 'We have to do it now please' if its heading towards a go straight to sleep night and it needs to be a :sex: night, lol.

The baby's party yesterday was ok. It was what it was. I had a few moments of feeling a bit :cry:, but on the whole i just got on with it. Like you do :coffee: sigh
I think the chart beneath this sentence says it all ....


----------



## garfie

Misty - Aw so sorry hun - glad you got a chance to confide in your hubby - he sounds like hes well up for it so maybe the door handles not quite in sight just yet for you :happydance:

Every month lately it seems my body does something it didn't do last month which gives me the tiniest glimmer of hope - like gives me sore boobs, changes O date, makes me spot/not spot - aaaaaarrrrgh mother nature can be so cruel to those of us ttc BIG :hugs:

AFM - Temp is on way down - so will have to just wait should be testing on Friday unless something occurs in the meantime:coffee: still got the sore boobs might have to add EPO to my baby cocktail next month :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear Af arrived misty. I saw the bad news on Saturday but did nt get time to post then.
Only on mobile so just a short message for now. Off to yoga now...


----------



## Mistyy

<pokes head round door>
Very quiet in here.

*Pippi* - Yoga! I go to yoga on a Tue eve. :thumbup: How long have you been doing it and how are you finding it? Just been nosing at your chart - all looking good :)

*Garfie* :wave: Had a peep at yours too - is that spotting yesterday?

Hows everyone else? 

Can i ask - does anyone else using FF find that some days it just will not save the info? Today has been one of those for me. I put my temp and whatever else in, click save and nothing new appears on the chart! :dohh: I'll do it over and over and just when i'm about to give up the info appears there. Just wondering if it's my laptop or not.

Anyway - CD5 here. Temp is unusually high for pre ov. sigh. i suppose this will bugger up my chart this cycle. Amazing how easy it is for FF to get all confused.

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## garfie

Misty - I find FF messes about to so you're not on your own:flower: - spotting yesterday - how I wish nope she's here - 16 Day cycle wtf! - well lets see what Mr FS makes of that next week shall we:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Here here misty, ff ofton does that to me. It's really annoying especially if I have added lots of notes and then you loose it all. Thought it was the app as I ofton use an old itouch and I can't update to a new app as its not compatible.

I would nt put much faith in my chart as I don't know how the down regulation injection i had last Friday is affecting things...will probably delay af. Supposed to experience menopausal symptoms but still waiting...

Funny you do yoga too. We call it yoga for crocks, as its my physio who teaches the class and most people are patients or ex patients! I've been doing if for 1.5 years although I don't know if I'm improved much since the start!
How do you like it? 
She does stretches, deep breathing, posture stuff and then 30 minutes of quite at end (where I always fall asleep). Not such a big fan of the posture stuff but at least its a distraction from this ttc stuff especially visualising leaving your 'worries' in a black bag at the door on the way in. 

Hope you have got over the disappointment after last months cycle. I know we tend to pick ourselves up and dust ourselves off and start a new cycle but glad to hear your dh was understanding when you blurted it all out.

Wierd cycle last month Garfie, only 16 days! Im sure its just a one off short cycle.

Off to London for the weekend but ill try and keep an eye on whats going on here....


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi have fun in London! I hope some day to visit the UK

So the past few days have been really hard I'm rehoming one of my dogs ( we have 3 together my 2 & his 1). It has been really hard causing disagreements so I have possibly found a good home for one. He is on a trial visit there for 2 night possibly permanent

My son hates me and dtr is tolerating me. She understands the reasons why at least.
Last night after my dog went there, I'm sad and dh gets a txt from his brother wanting my email I'm like tell him I'm not able to come. 

Today after another difficult day at work and with my son I get an email invitation to go to her shower
Wow it was like salt in a wound, and the invite is her bloody ultrasound really. 

I feel like a total failure right now. I will get over it but its a tough few days
Probably doesnt help dh goes to the dr tomorrow morning to get the referral for his V. 
Fx'd tomorrow's a better day. I know rehoming my one dog is a good decision but its one of the hardest things I've ever done

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## biggerfamily

Who understand labwork on FSH, TSH an others?

I've got my current bloods an need to know what you all think for my age.


----------



## Mistyy

:hug: *PDMCD* what sort of doggies are they? When i split with my ex husband i had to re home my 2 dogs (a miniature dachshund and a great dane) as i couldn't take them with me and he wouldn't look after them till i could get settled :( That was 5 years ago and I still feel guilty even though i know they are happy! So i feel for you. But it is for the best if it's causing problems, the dog will settle happily in a good new home.

As far as your SILs preg. goes - nothing anyone can say will really make this time easier, it's shitty shitty shitty. But again i can totally empathise. I was going through the same thing 18 months ago. Just ride it out hun. It _does_ ease :hugs:

*Pippi* - your yoga sessions sound lovely :) My middle DD and i have been to 8 lessons now and we come out feeling a weird mixture of relaxation and having had a work out at the same time! Don't know if i can afford the next 'set' as we have to pay for 10 sessions up front .... just had a massive bill for the car, got bills coming out of our ears, and DD2s 18th b.day next month is costing a fortune! Arrgghh. Sorry - moan moan moan :haha:

Must fly now - i've got my mum in hospital, DD3 is not well, and DH is home 'cos of the snow and is grumpy as hell again and threatening to quit his job :( What a morning - and it's not even 8am yet! :dohh:

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty
Thanks!
I hope you mom is ok 

Bigger wish I could help I know nothing about that
If you desperate I could pull out my nursing lab interpetation results I'm Canadian so it will be in metric though


----------



## Nise

Hey ladies. 

Misty, I hope your mum makes a speedy recovery and everybody else too. Re FF - I never had that problem but it sounds like a bloody nightmare - I swear that programme is a fiend not a friend! :hugs:

Pdmcd - Sorry to hear about your dog, that must be really hard. I feel guilty when I change my car so god knows what I'd be like having to re-house a pet!:hugs:

AFM - All is going well. I have had to return to work for 4 weeks - 2 down and 2 to go. My next door neighbour is providing after school child care and K seems to get on really well with her, so that's all gone quite smoothly really. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope your mum is ok Misty. I have to pay up front for yoga too but annoying when lots of other expenses at same time,

Poor you pdmc and your dog...that's tough.

Glad to hear Nise that all going well. 

Just waiting to fly home, had a great weekend in London. Just not enough time to see all we wanted to do. Problem with staying in exclusive hotels when work is paying for it is that you can't afford anything...a vodka short was 12 pounds!...not that i was drinking much but one drink wud be nice. And got a stomach bug the last night which a few others had but think the worst is over...fingers crossed.

Got af this weekend too so have baseline scan in the morning....


----------



## Mistyy

:haha:Hi ladies x

Hows everyone? Loads of snow and wind here. There's a snow drift up the lane from us which is sticking out over a hedge and over the road about 10 feet high!!! The wind across the fields is doing amazing things with the snow.

*Pippi* - sorry to hear you got a tummy bug on your weekend away! Good luck with your scan today.

*Nise* - that's dead handy to have the neighbour on hand for LG. My SIL is a dentist, and has to pay for child care while she works PT. Her wages hardly cover the child care! She is working mainly to keep her job for when the kids are older. 

*Bigger* - i hope you found the answers you needed.

AFM - CD10 :coffee:
Mum's making progress. She's had a knee replacement - but it's slow going. She's 75 and her other leg is bad too. They're going to try to replace the knee on that one in the summer.

Other news: It's my 1st wedding anniversary in 2 weeks. (_ Where_ did that year go huh?!) It falls on a Wednesday and my DD will be in Wales for a pony treking week that week with her best friend. Her friends mum is taking them and me and DH have to pick them up on the Saturday. So we've decided to combine picking up DD with a couple of nights in a nice hotel in the Welsh mountains to celebrate our anniversary. Now I have a track record for AF coinciding with holidays and i just looked to see what's happening this cycle - guess what?? lol - i'm due on the day we drive home on the 13th. Not too bad ay? :thumbup:

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Don't know how the ":haha:" got at the beginning of my post, it was meant to be at the end, lol x


----------



## garfie

Pippi - Good luck with your scan today hun :hugs:

Misty - I hope your mum is feeling better - when my mum broke her hip she came to live with me for 6 weeks - I think it's called payback:haha: I can't believe you have been married 1 year already - :happydance:

Nise - That's great you can carry on working for now and know that K is being looked after - as child care is so expensive for working mums:flower:

Bigger - The only thing I know is that FSH has to be higher than the LH can you not ask your FS:winkwink: Okay now I'm worried just looked at my levels from last year FSH 6.7 LH 1.5 and the next ones FSH 10.6 LH 3.3 (does anyone else think that shows classic PCOS) or am I just being paranoid - would explain a few things though - aaarrrggh I think I need to mention this to my FS :wacko:

Love to all the other ladies - aren't we due some good news on this thread soon:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi hope baseline scan goes ok :thumbup:

Mistyy hope your mum is doing better :flower:

Bigger, FSH needs to be as low as possible I think. Mine was 7.4 18 months ago but I suspect it has risen dramatically since then :wacko: TSH is advised to be 2.5 or lower for fertility but up to 4 is actually considered normal. (mine is 4.0 which I am not overly happy about :growlmad:)

Waves at everyone else :wave:


----------



## garfie

Butterfly - Thanks that has helped me to - mine was FSH 10.6 LH 3.3 (back in Feb 2012) Doc said normal I disagree - might mention it to my FS :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

I think 10.6 is ok Garfie, I think it is only cause for concern if it gets to 15/20 :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ok I just checked back and I was advised normal levels are 3.5 to 12.5 :thumbup:


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies just a fast post..

No one on here upset me. I'm having some family issues & my SIL is very jeosuly of me having children. I had to make the hardest choice of finally having my mother put in the nursing home for good. Which has really made me very depressed. My old DD has a staph infection so she's very sick so been taking care of her. Then my goat is gone in labor so now on goat watch with a snow storm going on. My soon be 2 yr old is starting to learn to potty train so it's a busy time right now. TTC is been really hard on me since not a + on a HPT yet an it now soon be 2 years of TTC. So be doing our last IUI and if not pregnant have wait til June or JUly too see a new RE which done got picked out.

Just so much going on an been having 2nd thoughts on TTC. Went for another blood draw today to recheck my FSH,TSH an E2 see my levels have changed. As the last time had them checked was last year in June. So I asked for another blood draw to see how things look. Hope my levels not changed much with my age.. 


So for now just don't have time to be on forums an all of this going on. 

Too all the ladies, if I've got time will check in from time to time but right now just NO TIME on hands for fun on the net. 


Be praying for all.. Sorry this is short in some ways don't have time for personals as got to go an check on my goat..


----------



## Mistyy

Goodness *Bigger* you've got loads on your plate right now. Good luck with it all and come back when you can. Sympathies with your mum. Mine is recovering in hospital but looking frail :( It's a deeply upsetting thing to see your parents become old and frail :hugs:

*Butterfly* and *Garfie* - i know nothing about FISH and HISH, lol, but i'm watching with interest and sending best vibes, as we all always do :friends:

and *Garfie* well done for having your mum for 6 weeks. My mum lives round the corner from us, so me and teen DDs are going to take it in turns to be with her 24/7 for the first week when she comes out, (handy that its Easter holls tomorrow) and i'll be able to pop round a few times a day after that. My father passed away 5 years ago, I'm an only child and so were both my parents so there's only me to look after my mum :wacko: DH is being lovely. He's trundling down to the hospital with me whenever he can and will join me at my mums for the evening shifts when they begin, bless him. Otherwise i wont ever see him! Mum managed to get from her bed to the window with a walking frame yesterday - i'll bet they'll having her doing laps of the ward today. I think they're aiming for her to come out tomorrow. It feels rushed to me - but what do i know?? :wacko:

Anyway - rambling on again - :blush: back to TTC: i have a question ...

I'M on CD11. Ov has been known on CD13, 14 or 15. 
I've had egg white mucus today (hears heavenly chorus :haha:) Who thinks i should start BD now (and risk running out of steam by usual ov day) and who thinks we should wait another day or two? FF is all bells and whistles about fertile phase as soon as i put in EWM, but i'm not sure ....

Any thoughts?

Love and :dust: to all xxx

PS: it's going to be interesting trying to BD this week if i'm sleeping at my mums from tomorrow :haha: I recon the reason Mother Nature has made it harder to TTC after 40 is not 'cos we are past it - it's because she knows we'll have aged parents to look after by then :wacko::winkwink::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy I have a theory that the reason our body produces th EWCM is to help the swimmers up there so our bodies think we should start shagging then :shrug: could be rubbish though :haha:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty love the walking frame comment we call them walkers here
That time frame is normal for hosp discharge - studies show people do way better at home they sleep and eat better. I can't speak for the UK health system but get her to do those exercises the physio teaches her

Pm if you have any question my being a nurse an home care case manage I could help if needed

Afm I'm spotting so af has regulated ( well this cycle). Dh had his appoitment to be referred he should here from the urologist in a few weeks for his consult appoitment 
I'm starting to feel ok with it never happening even though I would still love it.
I'm still praying for us all to get that miracle bfp and baby


----------



## Pippi_elk

Misty, I'd say go for it, as butterfly said ewcm is a good sign. I notice that ofton I get ewcm a few days before ovulation, then it lessens to come back at ovulation. 

Glad to hear your mum is coming home, althought you do feel its a bit soon. Think its best to get her up and moving about as soon as possible and as pdmc said having her in her home environment is best place for her. Luckily you just live round the corner....

Definatley should bd tonight before you move to your mums.


Keep checking in on us bigger...you have indeed a lot going on.


Think butterfly is spot on with the levels of fsh and Lh. Think its good to have them in a ratio as close to 1:1 at cd 2 or 3.
My tsh is also 4 but none of the fertility spec seem overly concerned....despite reading on all the USA sites that it should be below 2.5.

Thanks for all the well wishes for baseline scan. All went ok and no cysts etc. have given myself 2 injections today so think I'm getting the hang of it. 
Have to go back next Monday (Easter monday but clinic is opened briefly in the morning) to check progress. Appointment is a at 7.40am which means I'll need to be up around 6 am on a bank holiday :growlmad:


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* - thank you, i may well call on your expertise. I'm glad to hear your cycle has regulated. 
I'm glad to hear you say you _"feel ok with it never happening even though I would still love it. still praying for us all to get that miracle bfp"_. It sums my feelings up too. It's a gentler place to be than that awful crazily desperate one :hugs: We all know it well.

*Butterfly* - i think you're right. It's meant to be a better journey for the swimmers if there's EWM. *Swim* you buggers!:haha:

*Pippi* - glad your scan went well. And well done with your injections! <squeemish here> 
6am on a bank holiday - that's dedication ay? :thumbup: lol

AFM - I think my concerns about mum coming home too soon are fueled both by the dogmatic admin staff at her Book In keeping on about how ''everyone is expected to be out within *3* to 5 days as they need beds'' and also by the experiences of my friend when she had her knee replacement (in the same unit) in 2010. She had so many set backs due to accidentally bashing it in the very early days trying to cope at home, straining it and not getting much medical back up, that it has never healed properly :( Anyway - they're muttering about tomorrow morning as home time now, as she tried crutches yesterday rather than the frame, and she went and bashed the knee with one of them while trying to turn round. Ouch!

As for TTC - we DTD last night :thumbup: Thanks for the advice lovelies. I had to tell DH this is _the_ week. Trying to find excuses to seduce him in my mums shed just wouldn't have worked :haha: He'd have thought i'd lost the plot. At least this way he knows we might have to engineer a quiet half hour at home together on Thursday and/or Friday. The things we have to do! _So_ romantic. Not!

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone....still lurking but no big developments here. On the Pill waiting for first IVF cycle to start. If this is a bust then we are done. I just feel like we are ticking-boxes now so we can say "we tried" and then move on. 

Pdmcd...good luck with DHs consult and op and the process of adjusting to what will come next.

Mistyy...hope you can find the time...having the same problem here grrr. DTD to-order is not fun!

Pippi...my fertility specialist is also an endocrinologist. She told us categorically at our consult that implantation is significantly affected at TSH levels over 2.5 and she normally won't proceed with a cycle if it comes back higher. Well...mine came back at 2.7 But she's left me a phone message today saying my follow-up test didn't show an increase and since my other tests were very good she's going to proceed. I could almost hear the "but" in her voice.... sigh.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Can understand now misty why you are reluctant for them to discharge your mum, basically you feel they are doing it to meet targets and to suit themselves rather than putting your mum first. 
Maybe you get your mum to play 'weaker/sicker' than she is and they'll have to keep her another day or two. ...

Thanks for the maddy. The uk doctors seem to ignore the USA recommendations and for that matter, recommendations from other continents as I see you are in Australia. Apart from demanding they treat me for something they don't think that is an issue there's noting I can do. I'll print out some relevant science papers and bring them along and confront them next time I have a review consultation. They just say its old eggs.....wish I was a few years younger and at least they could nt use that argument with me.

When do you start your IVF? I feel for us this is the last roll of the dice...


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi I know what yu mean by the docs not being interested if you are within 'normal' levels. I have bought a supplement from amazon that I am trying, just search for thyroid supplements if y are interested. I guess it may not be great now that have started ivf anyway. I'll let you know how I get on. My most notable symptom is not being able to get warm ( I sometimes feel like putting gloves on in the house :dohh:) so I'm hoping that might change :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well I went to see the FS yesterday - at least she never put the MC down to my age fully:happydance: she gave me a load of statistics and then some dates for various tests depending on my cycle dates

A blood test CD2 - CD5

A further blood test - CD18

A HSG

An Ultrasound

Clotting Blood Tests

Chromosome Blood Test

All of the above is great news and she will be able to see what is going on with my body - she was interested in my charting as well and could see just from glancing how long LP was, cycle, AF etc.

These tests are carried out in another county so looks like I will have to be traveling a lot too:cry:

For the next 3 months however until all the tests are back she has recommended protected sex in fact she stressed that abstaining would be even better no chance of an oopsie - of course I will test this month just in case:winkwink:

So ladies I will continue to temp as that at least gives me some indication as to when she will arrive.

And I will continue to pop in here from time to time and cheer you on but at the moment I am feeling very deflated of course I can understand the reasoning behind but............

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Good that they are doing the testing garfie but damn having to abstain for 3 months :growlmad::growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Very fast post too you ladies let know how going.. 

AFM: How am I doing on TTC wise? Had a blood draw done on day 5 an the results are in but will call tomorrow an see how my levels look. See how much they changed. Today is CD8 an already been been having FUN..:winkwink: so will start opk testing this weekend an BD'ng more an when get a Peak on my CBFM call RE office an then go in for IUI.. 

I'll post what my results is when get them. It maybe a few days before post them but will. 

Still been busy but will say had to take my oldest daughter to the ER the other morning due been really sick in stomach. So they changed her antibiotics & found out her doctor was treating her wrong on being sick wise. She don't have a staph infection but a ear infection. For the other stuff it's going OK still teaching potty training for our soon be 2yr.

Our oldest had a competition today and she won 2 ribbons and now she's got another competition coming up next week an if she wins again she'll go state. :happydance:

Got to run as got stuff to do once again..


Good Luck Ladies an may you get great news soon. I'll try to check it very soon again.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Back from vacation. We were in St. Bart's for a week, no twins and I missed them terribly. First time away from them. I was also super anxious (not about them) and had to wait till I obsessively worried about everything and then I relaxed. We got home late last night. Happy Easter!


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: @ everyone.

Have caught up but have to be quick as i'm half at my mums and half at home at the mo. Knackering! I so so admire anyone that is a carer full time. It would be easier if she was living here. Cant be done though, so have to just get on. She's improving a little every day. She managed to dress herself all bar her socks this morning, bless :thumbup:, so i'm going to sleep at home again now and go to her's for getting up, meal times and putting her to bed.

Just one thing ... *Garfie* - abstain?? :shock: 3 months??? :shock::shock: - oh my lord that would be .... un doable here! I'd be wound up like a spring after a week! What will you do hun? Don't be a stranger - still post. You know this thread is about more than just temps, periods and tests :hugs:

AFM - temps are up. Ov has been. I think i've covered my bases. It was funny keeping a straight face while giving random reasons why DH and I needed to 'pop home' for half an hour on those 3 evenings :blush: Ov day _would_ fall in the very few days when we were trying to be with mum pretty much 24/7 wouldn't it? :roll: Typical! 

How is everyone?

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast post.. IUI first thing in the morning.. 

Next labs came back great. The nurse was shocked with my numbers for my age. So that is great..

Laters all time to rest & relax..


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad to hear your mum is making some improvement Misty. I can't even imagine what it must be like for full time carers....definatley the unsung heroes.
she will probably struggle with socks for a long time ....Maybe get her some fur booties that she could slip her feet into herself ? 

Glad to see you fitted in some bd around ovulation though. 

Yea abstaination for 3 months seems quite a tough one Garfie. ....why do you have to go abroad ? Does the specialist collaborate with overseas clinics ? Well hopefully this is the turing point for you...

Welcome back max, a weeks hols sounds lovely at the moment. Would love to get away from this freezing weather. Can understand you missing your twins thought. 

Great to hear you have good results bigger.

Afm.
Had my 6 day scan and have 9-11 follicles and all roughly the same size so so far so good. Appointment was at 7.40 am and I was the first patient and the room was freezing...hard to get yourself undressed and sit on a bed in the cold waiting for an interal scan !!!
Back in wed for another scan and blood this time. They didnt do bloods today as labs closed due to bank holiday so hopefully bloods will be ok on wed.

Back to work tomorrow..want an easy week as dont want to get too stressed, want to give those eggs and my body the best chance of success.


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty glad your mom is doing well!! Full time caregiving is hard I see it everyday and I can never give them enough help. Amazing what we do when ttc I'm imaging your creative excuses

Garfie 3 months wow. Pray it works

Bigger fx'd for your iui

Pipi wishing you a restful week!

Afm af hasn't showed I thought my spotting ( 1x ) was here coming. I guess my cycles still off I may test next week if she hasn't shown up I'm on cd 28 so late 4 days but not late really. No symptoms so not thinking it's anything else then cycles messed up or early men


----------



## maxxiandniko

I see 3 possible bfp's - bigger, pippi and pd
The rest of us should follow


----------



## Barnabibear

Garfie - 3 months!!!! Is this a private FS? Just wondering, because your MC are similar to mine and any info you get given would be of interest. I'm pleased they haven't just randomly said its an age thing. Why do you have to go to other countries for blood tests? Or have I misunderstood.

Mistty - your chart looks great. Clear ovulation and movement to higher temps. I see the having your DH on board has helped with timings... although your excuses with your mum remind me of last december when my folks were over for the ovulation time. Trying to make excuses for them to go out for a walk or something. Pleased to here your mum is improving.

Pippi - It all sounds good my lovely. Fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else. This is just a quick post!!


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

I'm sorry for the confusion I have caused:dohh: - I have to go to another county - not country :haha: still far enough to have to travel though every appointment will take me the best part of a day:cry:

This is the NHS in Sheffield a centre for recurrent m/c - she is having to take the bloods depending upon how my cycle behaves:winkwink:

She recommended abstaining as less chance of an oopsie but we've only been married a few short years so I think there is more chance of hell freezing over :haha: anyway starting next cycle we have to be doubly careful - although I am keeping my fingers crossed we may have done it this month:happydance:

Misty - Caring for parents is not easy - so pleased you and DH found time:winkwink: I bought two pairs of socks for my mum a red pair and green pair (ok she wore odd socks) but it helped to remind her which leg she had to be extra careful with - the one with the replaced hip - stopped her banging into things as much - also helped her get upstairs easier as the green sock was the first leg she used - well we found it helped:haha: The depression she suffered was quite a different thing and frustration at not being able to do what she had in the past and no matter how many times I told her it was temporary she just couldn't see it:nope: anyway in the end I rang up age concern who sent out a volunteer who explained exactly what I had but she seemed to take it better from them - also they sent a physio out who helped her with exercises and confidence building and whilst she will never run a marathon she is a million times better:happydance:

Maxxi - Maybe I could be a possible BFP this month to pleeeeease (flutters her eyelashes) :hugs:

Barna - I was so relieved when she didn't fob me off and I think hubby was surprised at how thorough she was being - by the way he was told to cut down on his smoking :haha: Are you still waiting to see a FS?:hugs:

PDMC - Ah wow how great would that be a BFP please no early Men:blush:

Pipp - Aw good luck hun - hopefully now the weather is getting warmer haha:) you won't have to sit around freezing - also has anyone else heard (think it's the chinese) believe that if your feet are warm - so will be the nest? - or did I just dream up this :haha:

Bigger - Hope the IUI went well:flower:

AFM - FF has got testing day as the 10 April - so will try and wait until then - yeah right, this is the last month there will be any point in testing - anyway I went to Ann Summers for ahem a little something at the weekend (hubby went into a sulk :haha:) - well what's a girl gotta do:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Garfie; Another county...that explains a lot. Let us know what tests they do and good luck.

Hope you both Enjoy the little treat from Ann summers....
I was adventurous 1-2 years ago and bought stuff but that enthusiasm has kinda fizzled out...

Oh don't count me as a bfp max....with a 3-10% success rate or maybe up to 20% depending on clinic ...Im not holding out too much hope.

Looks like your cycles are getting longer pdmc....I'm sure thats not a sign of menopause, think they shorten in early menopause...

Thanks everyone for the well wishes....ill keep ye posted but will try not bombard everyone with too many facts as its a minefield out there in the ivf world.

My electric tooth brush has taken on a life of its own....frightened us both this morning as it suddenly switched itself on in th bathroom and sounded like someone was upstairs drilling in the cabinet! Now we can't turn it off :wacko:


----------



## pdmcd17

Anne sommers had to google that one- sounds like a register store of that 
I am unbelievably itchy but I think it's due to a change in body soap and all the drywall mudding taping and sanding I did over the Easter weekend 

Garfie love the sick idea I will use that in my job and tell me clients that idea and not only for the hip and knee replacements good visual reminder. Thanks
Keeping my fx'd crossed for everyone though


----------



## maxxiandniko

Garfie - i'll add you to the list
Pippi - those were my stats and I got twins


----------



## Mistyy

Lol about county/country :haha:

*Bigger* - great news about those results :thumbup:

*PDMCD* - i don't think longer cycles are a sign of peri men. either. You're like me! Every little thing i grimly note to myself .... 'humph, must be the menopause'. Heavy bleeding, light bleeding, long cycle, short cycle, period pain, no period pain ..... it ALL gets blamed on the menopause here :D

*Maxi* - glad you're back safely. Bet you hugged those twins they nearly popped when you were reunited :)

*Barnie* - thank you for admiring my chart <coy smile> I _do_ seem to produce fabulous charts ... but with no darn BFP ever! :dohh:

*Garfie* - fab idea about the coloured socks! And you're right, you can sometimes suggest something till you're blue in the face, but they wont listen till it comes from someone with a badge on :) Everything crossed for the 10th then hun :friends: *Loved* the Anne Summers comment. Have you googled ''Lovehoney''? It's an online shop for ..... toys. Never ordered any myself, but have had a browse. Some of it makes your eyes water just looking at it! Really, DH and i were looking the other day and couldn't work out which end you use where with some items :haha: I think it's getting less taboo nowadays than it was a few years ago. Which can only be a good thing!

*Pippi* - so i hope this week stays stress free :thumbup: I've no prob with you telling us all your facts - it's fascinating! As for the electric toothbrush being stuck on .... hmmmmm suspicious after all the 'toy' talk :haha:

AFM - thank you all for your good wishes for mum. We're getting there. She's working hard at doing things for herself. I have to say the hardest bits for me are getting up in the morning all blerey eyed and going to do the getting up routine with her, and the getting off the comfy sofa at 10pm and driving round to hers to do the bed time one. I was thinking last night - it's like having a baby again! (except without the nappies of course. and it's just for a few weeks) and would i actually cope with all the disruption to our cozy routine if i had a baby now!?!?!? Arrgghh.

:dust:


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies the IUI was no go once again.. :cry:

I'm really gutted like crazy & very upset. The nurse said the doctor is only in half a day an my DH couldn't do his thing this morning so been a awful day. I yelled at the nurse saying I don't know how much I can take doing this? 

I told my DH right now I've got mixed feelings again. Wether or not to try again or just want an see a new RE in JUNE. TTC is really now getting to me. We may try on our own but for now just really upset once gain..I'm suppose to have AF again this month so not sure right now should do meds again or just wait.. 

I'm so down once again. When are we going to get a Darn break?

Good luck all may u all see a BFP soon. It don't look going happen to me soon.


----------



## Maddy40

Bigger, I am so sorry hun :hugs: 

Misty, your Mum must be sooo glad to have you around. :flower: for Misty!

Pippi, :thumbup: sound like things are progressing nicely. Let us know how things go on Wednesday.

Pdmcd, frustrating that AF is p*ssing you about :growlmad: hope it shows soon.

Garfie, we're travelling for treatment too - 3.5 hours in each direction. Bleugh, it sucks already :gun:and we've one done it twice so far! 

Hi Barna & Maxx :hi:

And a big hug for Dash :hug:


AFM....Day 2 of Lucrin aka Lupron and ... well I'm bored of this already .... this TTC stuff is taking FAR TOO LONG :haha: Grow follies, grow!


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies,
We're going to try once again in a few more weeks at another attempt for another IUI. If we don't get a BFP on our own. Then after that last IUI an that is a BUST going to meet with a NEW RE in JUNE talk things out an hopefully the new RE will let us try a few IUI's with meds an if no go I want to do IVF/ICSI/PGD an one more thing. 

I was really hopeing to hopefully be pregnant by our daughters 2nd birthday. 

I don't want to give up just yet. I want to complete our family with a 3rd child if possible. Since my bloodwork is showing great..


I'll be praying for all of you to get a BFP very soon.


----------



## pdmcd17

Maddy good luck this cycle fx'd!

Bigger glad your trying the iui again. Fx'd this next try
At least you have the new re to see shortly if it doesn't work

Misty how's your mom doing? Also your in your tww how are you doing?

Afm I'm now 9 days late if I'm late? I refuse to test till I'm 2wks late 
I just think my cycles are wonky and the metformin was regulating th but I'm off it now
No symptoms of either pms or the other. 
I kinda like not having af but I do know when she arrives it'll be torture

We're renovating this weekend finishing up touches trim and putting new tile in a bathroom praying to get it all done by the end of next week or this weekend if I'm lucky
Then if its dry enough and the little bit of snow left in the backyard is gone can work on the flag stone. We're replacing the dead grass in our yard with it as the dogs kill the grass.

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear bigger...but good luck next time

Max, 3.5 hr travel to clinic is a bit of hassle....and the novelty has worn off when you have done it before. Lots of hot water bottles on your tummy is supposed to help follicles...but with twins you probably don't have time to sit with hot water bottles!


Good luck with all the DIY, pdmc. Hope af does not continue to mess you around.

How your mum continues to improve misty...ha ha at the electic toothbrush and Ann summers reference ! 

Hello everyone else...

So my update. It all happened so fast. Scan on wed was good...all follices were around 16mm. The clinic rang me at 6pm Wednesday evening and told me to be there at 7.30 am friday morning !!! Was nt expecting to go till Monday. 
The clinic is in Scotland (been attending their satellite clinic in northern ireland for scans etc). i was in a tizzy as was not expecting to have to go till Monday so had one evening to book flights, hotel and pack. Had to deposit the cat in a cattery and negogiate Friday off work at the last minute.
So much for a relaxing week....

Egg collection went fine, got 12 eggs, embryologist said she was expecting 1-3 to be darker and smaller and more immature but she said they all looked good. 
So just waiting for call tomorrow....to see how fertilisation went.

My hand swelled up and was a fiery red where they injected the sedative....nurse said shes never seen such a bad reaction! Also got big hive like rashs on my neck but they went down quickly.Know I have sensitive skin but did nt think I was that bad.

Funny when I came round the nurse was explaining about my hand and I said by way of explanation that my skin goes really red when dh hits me!!!
..but at least had presence of mind to explain that what I meant was if he grabs me or bangs into me....think she was thinking more along the lines of 50 shades of grey!

Emboryologist said dh had a cracking sample and so he is proud of himself...so so mature!


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi wonderful, so excited for you
As a nurse I wouldn't have thought of fifty shade
More like Rihanna and Chris brown abuse ( hope that reference crosses the pond lol )


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks pdmc, that was my fear too that she'd think I was in an abusive relationship and was all blurting it all out when I was a bit out of it...
Was nt expecting the 50 shades comment...


----------



## Butterfly67

Brilliant news Pippi :yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks butterfly. 
So 7 fertilised last night, one egg was too immature to fertilise so pleased with 7 out of 11. Lets hope they are not 7 embryos with crap chromosomes.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi 7!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Maddy40

Wow Pippi, that's a really great number, you must be so pleased :thumbup: And :awww: to DH for a "job" well done :haha: Will you be doing 3 or 5-day transfer?

Pdmcd, are you now at 2weeks late? Have you :test: yet?

Bigger, it sounds like you have a plan :thumbup: I LOVE a plan, makes me feel so much better.


AFM day 5 of meds today. It's really, really boring!


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh yes 7 fertilised is great Pippi :happydance:


----------



## pdmcd17

No I'm at 11 days late no symptoms either way so no desire to test 
Maybe at 14 days late but I honestly just think its my pcos.

On a side note for us 80s girls my dh got us tx to see depeche mode the beginig of sept. also we're debating a music festival wher both the cure and new order are playing
Now if only Duran Duran was pkaying there is be in heaven.

Funny how all my fave bands back in the day where British not American or Canadian.
A bit jealous of you guys over there as they your there more often then here


----------



## Butterfly67

Duran Duran and depeche mode are my 2 faves from the 80's too :happydance: I saw them back in the day but would love to see them again :thumbup:


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - oooh 7! Fingers, toes, eyes and everything crossed for you here :friends:

*PDMCD* - here's praying that you'll get a wonderful surprise soon and that it's NOT your pcos. Good luck with laying your paving. I was a bit 'gothy' in the 80s and The Cure was definately on my playlist! (i had a secret passion for John Taylor in Duran, as they were frowned upon in gothy circles, lol) I followed allot of indie bands long with The Cult (She Sells Sanctuary was one of their more mainstream hits) and Sisters of Mercy. I saw them all perform live allot in London as that's where i grew up. I went to see the Cult for the last time in the very late 80s and the lead singer, Ian Astbury (who was *gorgeous* and very athletic on stage a few years earlier) had put on about 5 stone, was out of breath and got through his songs mainly with the help of the audience doing most of the singing :shock: + :haha: + :cry: God alone knows what he's like now. I _refuse _ to google him :haha: 

*Maddy* - well i think it's exciting, lol. What's the next step?

*Bigger* - everything crossed for you here too for your new RE. x

*Butterfly* - :waves: how's you lovie?

AFM - temp rising. Mum improving loads thank you for asking lovelies x

We've had a bombshell in that our land lord (we rent privately) has announced he wants to sell his house! Argghh! We'd been here 5 years and it feels like home. This is my first time renting, i spent 17 years before that with a mortgage as a homeowner (sold up when i divorced in 2008) and DH and i have both treated this house as we would have done if it was ours. Cared for it, mended it, made it our own. But we always knew it wasn't ours really. Now we've got to be in a new home by September. He called us from Greece on April Fools day of all days! But it's not a joke.

Been frantically searching the net for a new house in-between looking after mum. We want another detached house with a garden. Got to be a village nearish to where DD3 goes to school. DD2 has got to be able to catch a bus (it's very rural here) and not too far for DD1 and DH to drive to work. I've lived in this village for 13 years (DH 5 years) - and it's going to be very odd to leave it. But there's no properties to rent here right now. Seen one house in a village about 10 miles north of here, we're going after it but mum is fretting because she's used to being only a walk away. (she doesn't drive) ..... :wacko: stress stress stress

rambling now :D

Love and :dust: to all as always xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh no Misty...wonder if he was in a hurry to sell if you could afford to do a deal...but then maybe you don't want to get back into all the home owner stuff especially the way the banks are being so tight with money at the moment.
Well you have a few months yet so hopefully your mum will be fully recovered by then...but it's just something you don't need at the minute. You're chart is really climbing steeply...yours are always interesting...fingers x 

Loved Duran Duran when I was a teenager. The waiter who served us the other night said he's called after John Taylor as his mother loved them...think he is just embarrassed to be called after a member of Duran Duran!

Enjoy depeche mode pdmc....they are still great. 
Maybe there are more bands here to see but concert tickets are so expensive now that you can't afford to see all that you would like to see.

Afm
Embryologist rang....it's like waiting for exam results!!! 6 of the 7 are growing, 3 are a bit slow but the other 3 are progressing well. She said the other 3 may catch up yet. But all 6 look nice she said.
So depending on how they look tomorrow morning...may be putting them back in tomorrow at day 3 but won't know until the last minute. Otherwise they do a day 5 transfer on wednesday. All this uncertainty is killing me!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy is there any way y can buy the house yourselves? :flower:

I'm good, just one more thing to do (mammogram) before I can pay the clinic half the money and get them to look for a donor :happydance:


----------



## Pippi_elk

The clinic are really being thorough butterfly. Do they require a mammogram Before they will treat you? The things we need to do to ttc....in comparison to all those teenagers who fall pregnant by accident.

I read you blog but got lost as to what was the outcome of the smear test story..


----------



## Mistyy

Oh goodness *Pippi* it's so exciting! I think i'd just burst with impatience if i was you, lol. It all sound sooooo good :happydance:

*Butterfly* - as pippi says they are being very thorough aren't they? Getting so close now :happydance:

We have thought about the possibility of buying this house. The landlord has hinted he would do us a deal. However ... i'm not sure DH and i want a mortgage in this day and age! And we're not sure this house would be a good one to buy. Garden is next to a massive barn so doesn't get allot of sun, we're opposite a primary school, with folks parking over the drive palavar twice a day ... little things .... 

My Dad would be spinning in his grave to see me renting - he used to say it was throwing money away. But now there's no guarantees when it comes to getting your money back with house buying. In 5 years the heatings packed up twice, the boiler needed replacing, the drains have blocked 3 times (due to lay out), the oven has exploded, the up and over garage doors have come off their wires _annually_ and the water tank leaked all down into the hall :dohh: All repairs paid for by land lord thank god :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Reading that back it seems ridiculous to be saying we're sad to leave! :haha:


----------



## Pippi_elk

lol Misty!!! maybe after all those issues you are getting a house thought that does n't need lots of repairs for the next few years.

But hear you about the barn and the school parking. I suppose it all depends on the price he's willing to go to. If you got a good deal maybe it'd be ok for the next few years. Suppose its a balancing act...what can you put up with and what you absolutely can't put up with. You Need to Have a look at what houses there are for rent and the cost..before you can think of doing a deal. 

Have now 3 embryos on board. 3 were looking the best this morning so they advised transfer today. They will keep the remaining 3-4 going for another few days ( the lazy one they had ruled out is starting to catch up).

All were a 4/4 which is top quality for cell regularity and fragmentation(think you get fragmentation when cell die). Does nt say anything about the underlying chromosomes but fingers crossed. They said for my age we got really good embryos.

Dh was concerned about triples but the chances of a pregnancy per embryo transferred at age 42 is ~ 9% so don't think that's a big risk ! It's all how you look at the stats, they have a success rate of 18% per cycle of Ivf startd at age 42. We were busily trying to understand the stats this morning to try and decide if we wanted to go with 3. It's confusing the way the same data looks so different depending on how you 'display' it.


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi_elk said:


> The clinic are really being thorough butterfly. Do they require a mammogram Before they will treat you? The things we need to do to ttc....in comparison to all those teenagers who fall pregnant by accident.
> 
> I read you blog but got lost as to what was the outcome of the smear test story..

Yes I need a mammogram which I managed to get done today :thumbup: Just need to wait maybe 10 days for results :coffee:

The quick version of the smear story was :
abnormal cells found, clinic advised treatment in the uk
uk don't treat 1st find of abnormal
clinic agreed to either leave for 6 months or for me to go there and have another one, I decided to leave :thumbup:

the long story was lots of stress and pulling my hair out :haha:



Mistyy said:


> Reading that back it seems ridiculous to be saying we're sad to leave! :haha:

I did wonder :haha::haha:

Pippi great news that you have 3 on board :baby::baby::baby: :shock::haha:

Sounds like you are in with a really good chance :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining? Been reading through some of your posts and great to hear some positive news and to see the support you give each other, hoping I can offer / get support too.
My story is in my signature, it's a long old journey and I'm losing heart and hope, each time it feels like a part of me is chipped away. Currently on day 12 of stimming (merional 375iu) and had 3rd scan yesterday, response not great. Only 3 follies (of potential 8 at the start) look like they're possibilities and if there's no difference on Wed when I scan again they may abandon this cycle and suggest IUI instead so as not to waste the drugs / money. They say I shouldn't be disheartened and it's not necessarily because of my age (42) but just that some months are better than others. Deep down I think we've just left it too late :( 
Sorry for a gloomy first post just struggling with this at the moment.


----------



## Mistyy

*Pussycat* - welcome and come on in :flower: This is a great place to talk about all your TTC goings on, your feelings about it, and anything else you care to chat about! :thumbup::haha: No worries for the gloomy post, all of us here know what a hard hard thing this is. ((hugs))

*Pippi* - oh my good god!!!! Ridiculously exited for you :happydance: 
<sits on bench grinning intently at pippi like a maniac>

*Butterfly* - :dohh::dohh::dohh: with the smear test! You've been so patient. 10 days now for the results of mammogram ... you're getting there!

*Garfie* - if you're reading, how are you managing lovely? 

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM - temps are hovering at usual level. Nothing as exciting as ... ''trumpet sounds'' ... *The Cycle of February* .... of course. I wont be beating that chart anytime soon, lol.
House situation: We've decided not to try and buy this place. DHs wages fluctuate so much (self employed) that coupled with the cost of repairs and the fact that we'd be stuck with the place probably as the housing market is dead round here. No one's got any money. I had a mortgage for years before this renting lark - i've seen both sides. At this moment in time renting *is* best for us. Terrible that it should be that way. Says allot about the economy ...
Mum situation: She's now able to do her stairs (facing backwards) confidently. So i am relieved of the early morning and bedtime visit. One of us is still going in every day. And she rings me after she's done the stairs to let me know she's down or up ok! She's missing the constant buzz of people in and out of her house i think. But recovering and getting 'back to normal' is just that. Boring but true. Taking her round Tesco later today in one of their adult wheely trolly things .... could be interesting!

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Pussycat, welcome and good luck with the ICSI :flower:

Mistyy, good that your mum is getting better and you have a bit more time to yourself :thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome pussycat

Misty glad your mom is doing better
I understand the renting to ownership I rented till just this aug now with dh own
Well the bank owns a portion lol
I know the housing market here isn't too bad we have stricter laws in Canada then the USA but the houses are super over priced and banks are saying expect prices to drop in the future. Thankfully we chose to stay in his house so have a low mortgage 
But I feel for those who don't have that and could end up owing more then the house is worth 

I do miss just calling the landlord with repairs though.

Waves to everyone else


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome pussycat. Good luck for tomorrow's scan, hopefully they won't need to postpone. I see they changed protocols from what you had in feb...maybe the shorter protocol is more suitable afterwards?

Great to hear your mum is getting better Misty, hope tesco trip went ok.
We take so much for granted. When i imagine your mum going backwards down the stairs...Just reminds me to appreciate my own health. I have a chronic pain condition linked to my RSI which flares up everynow and then... when its bad i sometimes forget what I can do and focus on the pain....
Glad you made the decision about the house...good luck hunting for a new rental house.

Butterfly: Hope the mammogram results come back quickly...sounds a right mess with the smear but good that you got it sorted. 
Wonder do they request a mammogram to ensure you'll be alive for any baby born or is it more to ensure the drugs they will give you won't cause any issues ?

Yes I miss leaving all the repairs to a landlord too, my dh is not very good at DIY so we usually have to call someone in. My brothers and father can fix almost everything but they live 200 miles away..so too far to come to fix a loose roof tile, broken manhole cover etc.

Afm
Back home today so looking forward to sleeping in my own bed.
Panicking ourselves this evening about having 3 embies transferred yesterday. Know the risk of multiples is small but still got scared when thinking about it. Went from worrying about a bfn to triplets...so the whole range of worries !


----------



## Barnabibear

Just had a quick catch up with posts.

Pippi, so excited for you. Fingers crossed former happy news very soon.

Mistty, your chart is lookin' good.

Pussycat, welcome. Everyone is lovely here.

Butterfly, hoping you dont have to wait too long for your test results so you can get started.


Hi to everyone else. :wave:


----------



## maryanne67

:hi: hi ladies 
haven't been on bnb properly for a while due to 1 thing an another ,have been reading for a couple of weeks trying to get the courage up to start posting again ,couldn't find a better time to do so when I just read pippi has 3 eggs on board, so must say pippi Good Luck :flower: hope at least 1 sticks if not all 3 x

Butterfly have been stalking your journal its good you got your mammogram done n all the smear crap out the way ,good luck with the mammo and hope the next step runs smoothly x
Barn I hi how r you x
Pussycat hi and welcome lovely ladies in here good luck with TTC x
Pdmcd hi x
Misty glad your mum is on the mend hope you get sorted with the housing issue x
anyone I've missed I apologise have just responded to what I can see on this page but good luck to everyone and coz I haven't done this in ages here's lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## biggerfamily

Good luck ladies hope too see some BFP very soon..

AFM.. Staying really busy with my mother, family & etc.. 

I'm 9dpo but not thinking much about it as just trying to think of other great things that's going to happen in 2 weeks with my oldest child. 

TC everyone..and welcome newbies. 

Sharing a BLESSED STORY.. Hope you all don't mind. Yes this a Friend of mine.. 
Quintuplets


----------



## garfie

Bigger - what a lovely inspirational story and how adorable are those children:hugs:

Mary - Hi hun glad to see you are still around:happydance:

Butterfly - Wishing you lots of luck with your results - then hopefully it's full steam ahead:winkwink:

Barni - I start my first lot of blood tests next week as soon as this cycle is out of the way:cry: perfect timing though at least as the children are back at school:happydance:

Nise - Talking about children - how is your LG:hugs:

Pussycat - How are you doing :flower:

Misty - Glad to hear your mum is getting better and glad to hear you have made some decisions - you know what they say new house new baby:winkwink:

:hugs: to everyone else - still stalking

AFM - CD23 - 9DPO - did a test this morning - typical I get a dodgy one:cry: got what looked like a huge pink spot at the top where the line should be - so I guess I'm in limbo land again:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome back maryanne...glad to see i was the inspiration for you to post again!
Really hope 3 don't stick, just could n't cope. Maybe I should have thought about that before putting back 3, but too late now:dohh:


Good luck with the blood tests Garfie. Let us know when the results come back and us experts will interpret them for you ;-)

How's the stimm injections going maddy40 ?

My boobs are lovely and big now...terrible this tricking the body into thinking its pregnant. Even harder emotionally if its a negative....to see these physical side effects fade away.


----------



## pdmcd17

Bigger wonderful story wow I can't imagine 5 at once, my gf had triplets and it was busy then

Garfie test again

Pippi I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

Agm having some symptoms just not sure if its pms or the other
I'm gonna test tomorrow to get an answer either way
I'm now 14 days late, I did out of curiosity a due date thingy I'd be due around dh bday and I'd be 5 wks now. I'm not getting my hopes up as this happened to me last cycle also 

Waves to everyone else


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, thanks for all your good wishes. I had another scan today and it's looking like I'll have 3 good follicles, which poses a big question: go for it and have ICSI and hope they're good ones, or have another go at IUI. I'm leaning towards the IUI, as if we go with ICSI and it doesn't work I'm not sure we could afford another cycle so I want the last one to have the best chance possible. If we convert to IUI it effectively gives me 2 more chances. I'm less downbeat than I was, the nurse did point out that last time I got 4 good eggs so only one less. Also when I did IUI previously on one of the cycles I had 3 good follicles on Clomid so with all the hormones I've been taking the three I have now are bound to be a better quality. Another reason for going IUI root is I've been taking DHEA but only for 1 month and I think it takes 3 to make a difference. From what I've read it can make a big difference so waiting would give me a chance to build up to that 3 mths, have my AMH level retested to see if things have changed (last done a year ago when it was 10.9, apparently 10 is average for a 35 yr old, so good result) and make an informed decision as to whether it's worth trying again or whether the fat ladies singing and it's all over. What would you guys do?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi pussycat, 
Probably the best person to advise you is your consultant. I know they told me at 42 the only option worth pursuing was ivf. 
Why not get ivf done rather than icsi? Th sperm must be ok if you had iui before? does n't ivf allow natural selection of the best sperm rather than the embryologist making the choice ? Also ivf should be a little bit cheaper than icsi.

But you have a difficult choice to make...good luck in making the decision.

Pdmc, another difficult month for you....maybe test and at least then you can stop wondering. I try avoid the due date thing on ff as its wrecks my head with its "if you were pregnant you'd be due on x date". Noting like kicking you in the teeth when your temps are plummeting and af is on her way.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pussycat I have nothing to say I never looked at that as an option but goodluck

Pippi are things ok how are you feeling

I went to costco and got a 4 pk of tests I did test this morning and bfn I wasn't expecting it to be the other way, but it'd be nice. I'm slowly getting nearer the end of the journey before I took my test I thought about how expensive it'd be being in mat leave for 1 yr at 50% and then all the stuff and other changes I was so torn

I'm trying to reason a way of accepting what may never be and it isn't easy at all. I'm dreading when the dreaded sil has her baby how do I say to my dh I can't handle going for more then 20 mins. I'm sure he wants to meet his nephew and visit with his brother and sil. I'm not sure what to do as I know it will kill me emotionally. 

I'm praying for all of you to get the bfp and baby


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear pdmc that it was negative. Know how you mean about being torn as to what you really want. In the end we will all have to accept what ever life throws at us....can understand listing out the negatives makes it a bit easier to accept. Try to get dh to listen to your reasons for not wanting to visit Sil. You probably have to at least call...but if you can have an excuse to make a quick exit...or busy yourself in the kitchen making tea etc.

I'm doing ok. Thanks for asking, have the week off work so its great to lie about watching tv and eating. Th other embies in the lab were not of good enough quality to freeze, but embryologist said they made a valiant effort to progress so he thinks that's a positive thing as I have the 3 best quality transferred.

Saw this 'theoritical situtation' on one of the other forums....hoping it was nt on this forum and I'm not repeating myself. But if you were told you have another 10 years left to conceive would you want a baby now...or would you want to put if off ? This is n't directed at you pdmc (in case you think I'm challenging you !!) but It put me thinking.. Maybe I only want something that I can't have.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi enjoy your week off! 

I never took it anyway , But very Interesting would I keep ttc or put off if I could keep at it for 10 more years

If I was rich sure I'd keep ttc and look at ivf ect
But since I'm not and need to plan for my teens university and my eventual retirement I don't think I would ( I'm too particle )
Plus would I want a baby in my 50s I don't know if I'd have the energy for the infant and toddler stage.

I sometimes wish I'd left my ex earlier and met dh earlier and it'd be a different situation
I just know its hard to accept not getting what I want. Granted there's pluses to both sides im interested in what would others think.


----------



## greens

It is very easy to loose sight of age when wrapped up in the moment, even first school at early 50 seems OK but starting secondary school just before 60 sounds very scarey with retirement looming. Things are made easier perhaps when one partner is younger.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Maryanne, great to see you you cheeky little stalker :haha::hugs:

Pdmc sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Bigger wow I couldn't cope with 5!

If someone said I would have 10 more years left then I would keep trying but maybe wouldn't be so stressed about it every month :wacko:

Pussycat I would say maybe convert to IUI. I have heard the stats that of the eggs that y get it is likely that 2/3 will fertilise and 2/3 will be good enough to transfer (I may be remembering wrong though :wacko:) so the chances of getting one to transfer might be a bit low. But that it just my opinion so you don't have to take any notice :haha:

Garfie, damn that dodgy test :wacko:

:wave: waves at everyone else


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks ladies, scanned again today, 3 follies there and the consultant immediately said she'd recommend IUI as she's sure I can get a better response. It's a gamble but at least I can afford another go if this doesn't work. So IUI on Monday then the dreaded 2WW ...
Butterfly: yes I think you're right, last cycle I got 4 eggs all fertilised but only 2 good ones worth putting back. 
Pippi_elk, good luck with everything and thanks for your thoughts. If I had 10 more years I sure as hell wouldn't waste them and leave it to the last minute as I've done now. 
Pdmcd, so sorry it was a BFN it's so hard and i think mother nature just doesn't play fair sometimes. 
x


----------



## Mistyy

Have read and caught up but must be very quick as mountain of laundry to do :dohh:

We're back from our anniversary break in Wales. Was lovely. *Very* posh hotel, so posh we could only afford B&B there! We smuggled pot noodles into our suite in the evenings (kettle provided) and had lots of :sex: and :wine:! :happydance::haha:

Been spotting since CD 9 :wacko::shrug: _Still_ spotting and it's CD29. No idea of my temps as i didn't take the thermometer with me. But at the last check they were falling like a lead balloon.

*PDMCD* - just quickly I must be honest and say (and you know this) that i know how you feel about visiting the new baby and worrying about how you will cope. :hugs::hugs::hugs: IME though it honestly honestly wasn't as bad as i was expecting it to be. It's weird, but it turns out that it's the pregnancy bit that is the hardest. It's pregnancy that i want. That's what i was most achingly jealous of. Actually holding her baby was ok. It was like ... i don't want _her_ baby. I want _my own_ baby. Suddenly she didn't have what i wanted anymore. I hope it works out that way for you too hon.

Sounding mental now .... :blush: so off i go! :hangwashing:

Love to all and everything crossed for all :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Thanks everyone
Misty your so right I don't want their baby I want our baby
Also it's true it's her pregnancy that bothers me
I really feel it should be us not them. Strange how its just her and no one else's pregnancy that bothers me

So tomorrow is dh best friends dtr christening! Wow it was so much fun shopping for her gift. Dh is the godfather, I'm so excited tomorrow will be fun!
I realize how much fun shopping for little girls they just have so much cute stuff, compared to boy stuff

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## biggerfamily

AFM: Spent 4 1/2 hrs in the ER with Hubby. He's been so sick for almost a week and he finally broke down went to the ER this morning after kinda of fussing at him in the car on the way to Wally world. I told him need go to ER an later we stop by Wally world get stuff for the house an all. He finally agreed. Thought he might had the FLU or pneumonia so they ran lots of test on him but wasn't that. We found out was acute bronchitis so he starts new meds today an rest. I've been sick too with the same creepy crude. Not doing no more treatments until all better as DH swimmers maybe low now after a Fever of 102 so a 2 month break from treatments.

Just have FUN the old fashion way an may take a small vacation for ourselves when all better & get bank loan done. 

I'll be praying for all you lovely ladies to get a BFP soon or other Great News.. 

Still on my TWW but will be over soon. Now going to sleep on couch so will not wake up hubby.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone, gosh you all have such exciting lives. I love reading everyone's updates - in this age group we have so much going on :thumbup: I'm guessing that's good, easier to distract us from the woes of TTC as a 'granny' :winkwink::haha:

I'm now stimming for our first IVF cycle...first scan on Friday. It's all a bit :sleep: at this stage though :flower:

Happy Sunday ladies :flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats misty on your 1 year anniversary....a year has gone so fast !
Nice that you had an enjoyable break in Wales.
What is happening with your chart ????? Have you a fever or is it time to be getting excited?

Agree with misty too,pdmc that its the pregnancy that you want. I met my cousins baby for the first time (but they were 6 months old) and it was ok. Maybe a newborn would be different ....but definitely feel more envious when people announce pregnancy than when the new baby arrives.

Good luck maddy40 with the stimm injections . Hope the scan goes well and all will be on track on Friday.

Sorry to hear bigger, at least dh is getting the correct treatment.

Afm
Had a small meltdown this morning, I am still taking my bbt althought I know with all the hormones and progesterone I can't interpret much....if they were going up i would not get too excited as its probably the progesterone etc.
But they dipped this morning and I just got the feeling I'm heading for a bfn on Friday. 
Husband was looking at the fridge, saying we need to clean the shelves...and when he turned around I was in tears!
He's more optimist and wants to keep all hope until we know for sure. Hopefully getting bad news on friday wont be so difficult after my episode today. Logically I know the odds are against up but it was nice having the bit of hope while it lasted!

I Will take my temp tomorrow morning and if its back up may just stop taking it for the rest of the week as ill just drive myself mad. Anyway we went out for an afternoon out which at least took my mind of things.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi I'm keeping everything crossed for you, I found temps too confusing as it varied month to month and everyone's different 

Madly good luck!!

Bigger maybe this cycle will be it, if not you will be back at it in a few months

So we went to the christening it was nice!!! Dh looked like a deer in headlights at times durring the ceremony lol. The lg mom asked if I was going up for communion I joked I may catch on fire. She didn't want to be the only one in our row going up as her dh isn't catholic nor is mine. 

So I watched a few mins of cyndai lauper she's so unusual a stupid reality show, she's gonna be 60 in June - wow. She has a son who's 16 she had him when she was 44. I 
M more in shock she's gonna be 60 she's almost my mil age, but way cooler.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *pippi* - FF can be a COW! I have to remind myself over and over that it's a tool primarily for seeing, and therefore predicting ovulation. Pretty useless for much more. It can be 'fun' (did i say that?????) to watch your temps after ov, but you cant rely on it. Take it all with a 'pinch of salt' after ov day. My old freind's preg. chart was the most disappointing looking chart you've ever seen! Honestly! In the meantime massive hugs and hang in there! I wouldn't temp anymore if you can help it. Not while you are fragile :hugs: Chin up now and lets wait for Friday. Very very excited for you :happydance: Hugs for your DH too. 

*PDMCD* - glad the Christening went well. Like* Maddy* i do love reading about what we are all up to. Cindy Lauper ... 60 ??? :shock: Crikey. It's funny how some bits of random info really strike a chord with us isn't it? I recently found out that Kylie Minogue is my age :haha: i was quite :wacko: about it. I thought she was quite a bit younger than me!!!! 

*Bigger* - sorry to hear about your DH. Poor guy! Hope he's better soon.

AFM - 2 days late. Spotting has stopped. Temps are - stupid. Even more peculiar than last month. No idea what's going on. I thought AF was going to kick in on Saturday ..... chart looked normal till i went to Wales. I blame the sheep! LOL. Not getting my hopes up anyway. I've learned not to. It's like being on a bloody see saw - happy sad happy sad happy sad. sigh.

We think we've found a house, and are going for it. It's costing £240 just to apply! No gaurantees we'll get it. It's bigger than the one we're in, at the same rent. The village is half an hour North from where we are now, but nearer to DD3s school than we are now. Not on the school bus route though. There _are_ buses through that village, but it wont be free. The alternative is i'll have to pick her up/drop her off. It's a bit further for DH to get to work too :( So hard. We have to move. We cant wait for too long searching for the perfect house in the perfect location - or we'll be homeless! :wacko::haha:

:dust:


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistty - your chart looks fantastic! Ok, so you don't want to get excited but its looking really really good, having that big dip followed by a rise and on 16DPO. 

Maryanne - Hello, and welcome back. Good to hear you're still around.

Pippi - Give yourself a break and don't chart if its stressing you, my lovely. A dip is fine as long as it goes back up again.

PDMC - Wow, Cyndi Lauper being 60. I didn't realise she had her son at 44. Thats encouraging for us all. By the way, what about Halle Berry, she's 46 and pregnant. Happened natutrally, or thats what she's saying top the press. There's still hope for us all.

Garfie - How's thing with you, hun.

Pussycat - Good luck with the IUI.

Sorry if I've missed anyone else. Hello to all.

AFM - I'm on the come down from a birthday weekend. It was my hubby's 40th and I'd arranged a surprise. His mum, dad and sister visiting. His mum and dad live in Spain now so he wasn't expecting it at all. I don't know who had the most fun, my dh or me, doing all the secret arrangements, getting them in the house while he was out, and then seeing his face when he came home to a decorated house, me yelling surprise and his parents and sister opening a door with a cake and a hello. Brilliant brilliant weekend.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I HATE HATE HATE my defective body :cry: I am so upset and angry right now and waiting for a phone call back from the recurrent m/c centre:wacko:

It turns out that the defective test (or so I thought at 9DPO) was not a reject I just probably didn't have enough hormones because on 11DPO got a lovely positive no squinting necessary:happydance:

My plan was to give it the weekend and then go in and have HCG level drawn and again on Wednesday and then tell hubby.:happydance:

It didn't go according to plan - I went to bed on Saturday evening and woke up with strong cramping (thought this is okay just baby snuggling in) how fckn wrong was I - got up to use the loo (spotting) ok this happens more cramping throughout the night flow got heavier the rest is history as the say :cry:

So it seems I can get pregnant (well every 5 months) but holding on no chance :cry:

The saddest thing of all - having to tell hubby it was all over again - he saw the test and told me to contact Sheffield today and see what they suggest so now I'm waiting:coffee::coffee:

:hugs: I will try and do personals later:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh garfie, no. I'm so sorry hon. I don't have any words, just don't be too hard on yourself :hug: 
xxx

Pippi, I'm glad it took me a day to catch up on here as now your temps are up again :happydance:

bigger, hope you and dh both feel better soon :flower:

Mistyy, seriously you haven't :test:ed?

barni, surprise party sounds like fun, well done on all that organising :thumbup:

Maddy, have got everything crossed for some good eggs in there :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh God *Garfie* :cry: So gutted for you. Wish there was more we could say to help. Look after yourself, and ((hugs)) for you and your DH xxxxx Stay with us.

*Barnie* - hello lovley :wave: you sound really chirpy :) That party sounds wonderful :happydance:

*Butterfly* - _wild horses_ wouldn't get me to test! :haha: Had a tummy ache this afternoon anyway :dohh: expecting AF tomorrow.

Made the mistake of explaining my chart to DH yesterday morning. He kind of looked over my shoulder at it. He was all bluster and ''oh don't get your hopes up - i'm not'' sort of thing. Then when he got in from work he looked at me and said ''well?'' meaning AF.

No pressure then. sigh. I prefer it when he has no idea.
:dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie hon I'm so sorry hon for you both

I agree misty it's better when they don't know, fxd for you though 

Wow Halle is 46, I want to look like her now. Cool she's pregnant and filming Xmen, it'll be cool to see how they hide her bump especially in that very form fitting bodysuit. I love the last pirates of the caribean with them hiding Penelope's bump


----------



## pdmcd17

Omg I just turned on my tv to see the clips of the Boston marathon and there were explosions at the finish line

Wow crazy people out there, races will now be different.
I always wanted to run that race also but 42 km/ 26.2 miles is a few years away


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Garfie. Hopefully the recurrent mc centre will have some answers or some standard treatment they give those with recurrent mc.

Agree barnibear the planning for a surprise is as much fun and to see their reaction is priceless.

Misty I would test tomorrow...even keep a drop of your first morning urine and if af doesn't arrive test it later in the day...
What if you do a search on ff 'for charts like mine' (yours in this case!) ..what % come back pregnancy charts?

Thanks all, my temp went back up althought had a crap nights sleep so not sure how reliable the temp is. Might just do one more temp tonight and then get dh to hide it.


----------



## Pussycat1

Garfie, so sorry to hear that news. There's not a lot we can say but I'm pretty sure everyone of us understands what you're going through in a way that others can't. Sending you hugs. x


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - 
Charts Like Mine, but without asking for specific match for ov day, intercourse, etc = 36% preg.
Charts Like Mine with matching post ov temps = 54%

We are FF'ers through and through aren't we?! :blush::haha: So glad your temps are on the up hon. RELAX now! It'll all be good :thumbup:

*PDMCD* - just been watching about the bombings on BBC early news. Just awful. :nope: Those poor poor people :(

Hi to *pussycat*.

AFM - temps down a bit. Still high for this end of my cycle. No AF yet. DPO 17. Wondering if this is the start of peri menopause actually :cry: Really haven't the guts to test.

:dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

I too hate FF Misty....the false promise of a high percentage of pregnancy charts being like yours. You've dipped a bit this morning so guess you'll hold out for another day or too before testing.

My peak in my chart on sunday night was just a blip as they are back now near coverline. can't understand why they are so low when taking progesterone.
think I am definatley heading for a BFN. just need to get my head around in prep for bad news. Think if this is a BFN I'm going to ditch the thermomenter altogether....its not helping and all these sleepless nightes are doing noting for my health.


----------



## Mistyy

Aw *pippi* - hang in there. The temps may mean nothing at all!!!!! You're still above that cover line. This must feel like such a long week. I just cant imagine xxxxxxx

I looked at your chart in Faranheight. That's what i chart in. Isn't it funny how wildly different our average temps are isn't it? I seem to 'run hot'. I think my problem is i'm boiling them in the bag it seems!

<sorry - feeling fed up>

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi, everything crossed for you :flower:

Mistyy I saw you had posted and thought you might have tested :growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Ladies big hugs to everyone

Makes me kinda glad I'm in the ambiguous land 
Not pregnant? no period? Symptoms? Not sure where my bodies at. Granted enjoying the no af.

I'm reading a book on moving past ttc ( infertility ) it's helpful and is helping me get my head back. I'm finding I'm more accepting it will be what is meant to be and beyond my control. I'm starting to focus on other things now
But still am here ttc but not as fully as I was, I no longer take any supps including multi vit and don't check anything. I now only bd when I want no longer stress about my window. It is relaxing

I am keeping my fx'd for everyone we are due for some positive news


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mistyy said:


> Aw *pippi* - hang in there. The temps may mean nothing at all!!!!! You're still above that cover line. This must feel like such a long week. I just cant imagine xxxxxxx
> 
> I looked at your chart in Faranheight. That's what i chart in. Isn't it funny how wildly different our average temps are isn't it? I seem to 'run hot'. I think my problem is i'm boiling them in the bag it seems!
> 
> <sorry - feeling fed up>
> 
> xxx

Thanks misty. I defiately 'run cold'. Think my temps are way too low ...after ovulation i rarely go above 36.4. Before ovulation i am ofton down at 35.4, its a wonder i am still alive ! 
Not sure what they are in Fahrenheit, but in celcius your temps are much more healthy looking.
Hypothyrodisim is linked with low bbt but no dr will do any investigation into my low temps and borderline thyroid results.

Must take a leaf out of your book pdmc.


----------



## Mistyy

Just quickly as i have a horrenously busy day - house move related.

Awful cramping in the night followed by a bed soaking :( :witch:

CD1 again.

:dust:


----------



## Barnabibear

Just a quick one......

Garfie - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I really hope the clinic will be able to help. Sending :hugs:

Mistty - Oh eck! 

Pippi - Your temps gone up again so stick with postive feelings now. Maybe don't do a temp now so you don't cause yourself extra worry.


----------



## Pippi_elk

thanks Barnibear....that's what i'm thinking too. quit temping while I am ahead. had a great nights sleep last night so want to continue with that tonight.

Af due today...no sign yet but have feelings that she cud be on her way...on high knicker alert today !

oh Misty..:nope:
terrible...typical when you have a busy day ahead of you.


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy :hugs::growlmad::hugs:

Pippi [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - everything crossed for tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks misty. On way for blood test now. Will hear after 4. Loads of symptoms suggesting af is imminent for the last 2 days but no sign yet. Don't really know what to expect ....

Hope the house stuff went ok


----------



## Butterfly67

Fingers Crossed Pippi, your chart is still looking good :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

House stuff is a nightmare!!!! :dohh::cry:

Will be thinking of you at 4 then *pippi*.

*Garfie* - how are you lovey? x

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

[-o&lt; Everything crossed for you Pippi.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks butterfly, misty and barnibear. The tension is unbelievable....
Have upset stomach...don't know if its a good or bad sign or just a sign of nerves !


----------



## Pippi_elk

Not looking great, my beta levels are 5. Reading online they would expect levels of 5-30 at this stage. So not a total negative but have to go back on Monday for a blood test to rule out an ectopic pregnancy etc. (or to see if levels double which I don't hold out much hope for)
Just feel a bit numb....but glad to have the phone call over with....don't really know what to feel at the minute.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh my goodness *pippi* i'm so ignorant of the process. I thought they'd be able to tell you yes or no. I wish i could tell you to get out the :wine: to pass the weekend! But you can't!! 
Right here waiting with you and your hubby anyway. Hang in there hon xxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi I'm praying for a nice double in that number, I hope the weekend flys by for you. Hang in there were all routing for you

Misty is the house stuff works out for you

Hope everyone else has a good weekend


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi keeping everything crossed, that is so frustrating :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi...Oh hon, I know well that feeling of single-digit HCG results. FX for your repeat test - hope you're just a slow riser or it was a late implantation. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garfie...I'm so sorry hon :cry: I hope the recurrent MC clinic called back and they can offer some tangible advice or help.

Misty...you are brave, showing DH your FF chart :haha:

BF, Barnabibear, Pussycat, everyone else - have a great weekend :wine:


AFM, still stimming....sigh......have updated my journal but yesterday's scan was a nightmare. Luckily I took our 14yo daughter with me on the long drive to lighten my day :flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks misty, pdmc, butterfly and maddy. I'll do a home pregnany test over the weekend and see if it picks up anything/or starts to darken. I got the impression from the nurse that they are hoping for it to be zero on Monday ....and that I get af. Don't think there is much hope for increasing levels.

Did you have low hcg levels before maddy...what was the outcome? I think as soon as I stop progesterone (last treatment is tonight) af will arrive. I must go read your journal to check on your progress.

I was planning to go out and buy a lovely expensive bottle of wine if I got a negative. But left with an 'almost' negative but still can't have any wine:growlmad:


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi_elk said:


> Did you have low hcg levels before maddy...what was the outcome? QUOTE]
> 
> Yes hun, my first round of IUI. First test HCG was 5, then 19, then 22 and then it dropped to zero and was officially classed an early loss/chemical :cry: I wasn't on progesterone at that point.


----------



## booth19

Just dropped in as been really busy but didn't want to just run:

Garfie - really sorry to hear of your loss, hopefully the r/c clinic may have some answers for you , sending virtual hug.

Pipi - its never over until its over, I will have everything crossed for you for slow riser and you double on Monday.

Hi to everyone else and hopefully someone gets a sticky one soon:)


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry I've not been around.............

Pippi - Fingers crossed you get some nice doubles on Monday - Fingers crossed for you hun.

Love to all the other ladies :flower:

AFM - I have had a bit of a tough week - I waited for the recurrent m/c nurse to call me back - bad news I have to wait until at least June before they will even consider testing me :cry: and then it could be a long old haul only to find out they can't fix it:wacko:

All of the departments are in agreement as well - Blood, HSG and Ultrasound that I have to wait at least 2 cycles:cry:

So after a very tearful and heart searching few days with hubby we have made some decisions - we are going to carry on as normal (after all what do we have to lose?) apart from god forbid another baby:cry:

Time is ticking for us as a couple - hubby wanted to say enough was enough last year (but I fell pregnant) unfortunately we know how that story ended:cry:

So our time is coming to a close and if we wait around for tests it may never happen:cry: We have decided in June to decide if we want Sheffield to begin testing on me or just leave it up to nature:shrug:

Also hubby has agreed to have a SA done (can you believe they have never tested him at all):dohh: This is a major step forward for us.

If we don't manage to get pregnant this year, the beginning of next hubby is going for the snip (that tells me it is final) :cry: as we have both agreed we didn't particularly need a baby to make our life complete but we both wanted one and now we have lost four - hubbys take is maybe it's not meant to be, my take is the odds have got to be in our favour soon:winkwink:

We also chatted about how he felt about the losses and how he dealt with them (he has also agreed to be there more for me) which is a bonus as every loss he has been around but not been there if that makes sense:dohh:

I told him I thought a baby would bring us all closer as a unit (I have two boys already) and he said he realises now he needs to do more as a family and if we have a baby that would be a bonus.

We also agreed we need to make bd more fun as it has become all about timing:growlmad: and I even tried to explain my charts and said to him what if all the problem doesn't lie just with me? - yes I am older, but looking at our bd pattern it looks like you can crack the egg but can you fertilize it is your swimmers strong enough? - Never has he taken an interest in the charts, OPK etc preferring to say just show me if you get two lines.

Sorry this has turned into an essay - but now we have had "the chat" I feel a lot happier - obviously ask me again next year (snip time) and I might feel differently but for now we are both in a happier place which can't be bad can it?:nope:

:dust::dust::dust: to all of you (and me) :blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie it is good that you have had a long chat with hubby :thumbup: I also think that some of the time it is just bad luck especially when we have older eggs and possibly some dodgy sperm, it might just be a case of catching a good one of each. I hope it doesn't come to DH having the snip :flower: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - :hug::hug::hug:

I can empathise exactly with what you are saying about time! It's beyond our control. So hard.

I'm surprised your DH hasn't had a SA done. I thought that was one of the first things they did. It's partly why i have always been reluctant to go down the testing/intervention route - i worry about a 'blame game' setting in somehow IYKWIM, especially as DH has no kids of his own but i do. It always seemed to me that if we found out it was him with the problem and we ended up as we are today - without luck on the TTC front - it may be too much for him. Sounds dramatic but i know him very very well. Deep down although it's me that does the tears and tantrums, i'm actually stronger than him. It was clear early on that our happiness as a couple must never be put second to my/our desire for a child together. It's still a bitter pill though.

*Pippi* - hanging tough there lovely? xxx

Everyone - hope you're enjoying the sun shine today! 
Love and :dust: to us all xxxx


----------



## greens

Talking with partner is really good


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi fx'd cross hon

Garfie that long talk sounded good, I'm glad you were able to make decisions. 

I'm in a similar boat waiting for dh to have the first consult for his snip and book the procedure . I will be devastated for a few days after but it is a final door closing.

I'm still waiting for af to arrive, and as a cruel joke I got a yeast infection :(. Ironically I think I ovd on tues but hadn't bd cause of the yeast infection.
I'm technically due for af tomorriow, if I was on cycle but if she comes I'm guessing it'll be in almost two weeks. I'm now on cd 48.

I'm living the no af and no pms symptoms, when she comes she'll be miserable to deal with though 

It was nice to see so many people pop on glad to know your still out there


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck Garfie, its a long wait to get yourself tested....so you may as well keep trying and hopefully catch a good egg. On the forum for the clinic i attended for ivf, when some have recurrent mc the specialists I think often advise treating with steroids, drugs for immune issues etc. rather than paying for the tests as they often don't reveal any specific issues and the treatment is cheaper than the tests.

Thanks girls but Really no hope for Monday as when i POAS absolutely noting. So levels probably not even rising to what you had Maddy. Just hoping it will be zero on Monday and that Af arrives....at this stage thats probably the best outcome. Think my symptoms this week were just Ibs afterwards....
Had booked tickets for a play this afternoon so it was good to have something to go to and distract ourselves.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: Pippi


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Pippi :hugs: Be kind to yourself. If your HCG is headed down, then I totally believe some :wine: is in order.

Garfie...what a crock that the MC clinic can't see you for so long. Sounds like a good convo with DH though :thumbup: I know it's different for everyone, but for me I really need a 'deadline' in place. No way could I commit to actively TTC, fertility specialists and interventions without knowing my end-point :nope: 

Misty...I think that blame game is very real. In fact I recall being very relieved when both DH and I were identified with 'issues'. Now we can joke about both being faulty :haha:

BF...ooooh DE time is getting closer. I'm soooo living my life vicariously through you, you know :winkwink:

Pdmcd...what the heck, a yeast infection as well :growlmad: Wish you could catch a break, lady :friends: How is DH feeling about moving on from TTC?


AFM, another scan Monday. Praying my old decrepit eggs are starting to ripen by then...


----------



## Mistyy

:hug: and [-o&lt; for *Pippi* and *Maddy* today xxx

:hug: and :wave: to everyone else xxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope things went well maddy with scan today. 

Hope all you other ladies are well....

Thanks everyone for the virtual hugs. In the soap opera of my ivf the lastest update is that my levels are now at 18. Three days ago they were 5. so they said something is going on but they not sure what. could just be a pregnancy that won't end well, could be etopic...they not sure. every home test i do with first morning urine is completely negative. I have not got af yet so still left in a quandary. 

So I have to go back on Friday for another blood test...absolute nightmare. We had accepted that it's a negative and we had quite a tough weekend. Not i am back to not being sure but I really can't see this ending well. Nurse really did n't give me any opinion on whether its good or bad....just they not sure and have to keep a close eye on things.
How will I last till Friday ??.....well maybe af will arrive in the meantime.

To top it all i fell over a bollard left in the middle of the footpath this morning on my way into work (i was fixing my umbrella and not looking where I was walking). So my knee, hip, back and elbow now hurt. Luckily noting broken/sprained but felt a right prat.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi. Big hugs I'm still keeping everything crossed do you.

I don't know what a bollard is ( gonna consult dr google shortly), but not nice to trip over anything. Feel better soon

That's my worst fear when in run is I will trip over a raised bit if sidewalk and smash my face and teeth.

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi_elk said:


> In the soap opera of my ivf the lastest update is that my levels are now at 18. Three days ago they were 5. so they said something is going on but they not sure what. could just be a pregnancy that won't end well, could be etopic...they not sure. every home test i do with first morning urine is completely negative. I have not got af yet so still left in a quandary.

Pippi :hugs::kiss: I remember this being the absolute pits of the wait - my Dr said it's definitely a pregnancy once HCG is over 5 but that between 5-50 he would take a 'wait and see' attitude. There are definitely success low-riser stories out there, but somehow I just knew that wasn't the case for me.:cry: I really, really hope you are one of the successes though.


My scan on Monday showed 5 follies and egg retrieval will be on Friday.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone I'm back. I took a break because all I seemed to be doing is clicking on the positive pregnancy test gallery pictures or reading about how someone else who's been on here for awhile (not this thread) and how they're pregnant again with their second, third, whatever. I read back over some posts but all I can remember is that poor pippi - you have to wait till Friday for a blood test, garfie - sorry you're so down, maddy - good luck with retrieval, barni - hi, pd - too bad the witch got you and I LOVE Duran Duran!

I was considering not taking the Clomid this cycle. I know deep down inside right now is not the time to get pregnant. That made it sound like I'd have an easy time getting pregnant ha ha. We're moving either the last week of June or first week of July. I think I have to accept that I will be doing IVF sometime in the fall BUT I'm going to keep praying that it works out before then. It's CD 1 for me today so we'll see.


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - we will keep everything crossed for as long as it takes! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower: Doesn't it seem amazing how science still cant tell us the most basic info sometimes. So many ''not sure''s. Arrgghh.

Hi *Maxi* - it's not good when you catch yourself using a site to torture yourself rather than use it for support. It's easily done. i've done it myself, and it's one of the reasons why here and my own page of FF are the only places you'll find me on the internet with regards to TTC these days. 

Wow that's good news *Maddy* about your scan! :happydance: Friday is another big day for you and pippi then :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*PDMCD* - hi hon :wave:

*AFM* - CD7 here :coffee: On the house move - i _think_ we can safely say the house we have chosen in the new village is ours now. There's still so much to sort out. Right now we're trying to decide weather to rent a van and move ourselves, or pay a mover. ££££££££££££ :shock: Either way it looks like we'll be off in about 3 weeks.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

technically it was a traffic cone i fell over and not a bollard !....i looked up images for a bollard but actually a bollard is something thats fixed into the ground. guess you must call it something else PDMC in N. America

the traffic cone did n't move thought so quite heavy....stiff and sore shoulder today but that should pass.

I fell years ago and broke a front tooth...so when I was falling yesterday I had my head stuck right up in the air so there was no way I was letting my teeth touch the ground if I could help it...funny what you instintctively do.


great you found a house Misty....you found something quite quickly after.
when we last moved Misty...we hired some men with a van. they were n't technically movers so they were cheaper but meant they did the lifting. suppose it depends on how valuable your stuff is as they probably were n't insured for breakages etc.

good luck for Friday Maddy....fingers crossed that you get a good result.had to laugh when I read your journal last week about your duaghters opinion of the scan !

oh max, stay away from those other pages. I still to a few sites where people are ttc. could n't cope with the pages annoucing bfps.


still waiting here, blank on home pregnancy test this morning so like you Maddy I know instinctively that this is not going to go anywhere. Suppose there is always hope until I get the results on Friday but if its not been picked up by home pregnancy tests by thursday or Friday I won't need to wait on a blood test to know the outcome. thanks everyone for your support...


----------



## pdmcd17

Maddy goodluck on fri

Max I rarely go on the other pages its too hard I stick to this lovely group!
You have alot on the go with the upcoming move, with lo's

Misty that is great about the house, I moved last aug just dh me an two teens and I dumped a lot of my stuff including furniture. It was a pain but moving a whole house even with dumping stuff I'd hire someone next time alot less stress just move your valuable on your own ie tv etc

Pip I'm sorry I'm praying your a late riser you're in my thought and a big hug to you
I did google bollard we have some here I just didn't know what they were called I assumed boat hitches. 

I still love our different terms we use in different areas even though we all speak English. Shows our unique differences!

Afm still waiting no signs , I'm thinking she'll pop in next 2weeks and be quite miserable to deal with

Have a good day ladies


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Misty - Great news about the house move - I agree it depends on how valuable your stuff is as to who you should get to move it:wacko: when we moved a few years ago - hubby borrowed the work van got some mates and we moved (our stuff went into storage at his work) good job it wasn't this year or we wouldn't have had anything left - remember the fire ripping through the factory:cry: we moved into a caravan for 74 days but that's a full story on it's own:wacko: hope your move goes nice and smooth - and I still believe new house new baby :happydance:

PD - Limbo land isn't much fun is it - the only consolation we have all been there :flower: Ok now I'm going to look up boat hitches I have an idea in my head let's see if I'm right:haha:

Pippi - You poor thing not knowing - but I think deep down we all know what our body is trying to tell us mine certainly gives me enough signs now whether I listen to them or not that is a different matter - fingers crossed hun you just have a slow riser and hope you don't ache as much today:hugs:

Maddy - Ooh that sounds promising - good luck at your scan on Friday:happydance:

Maxi - I drive myself bonkers on other sites - I like to think I am supportive but sometimes it gets right on my (.)(.) when I see someone announce there pregnancy after an ooops or even worse when someone tells me to relax and it will happen - no disrespect but it is usually some whipper snapper fresh out of bloody school - because they have experienced what with their lives - ok rant over until the next time:haha:

Butterfly - Hi :hugs:

Barna - Have you been to your FS yet I can't remember :dohh:

AFM - I'm on CD12 and had a lovely temp rise this morning - so I think I may be in the TWW:happydance: of course my friend Fertility hasn't said anything yet:haha:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - hello lovely :D So good to hear you sounding so upbeat :happydance: *OMG* to living in a caravan for 70+ days :shock::haha: When ex.husband and i moved up here from London 13 years ago it was a _massive_ upheaval, schools, jobs, the lot, and a move from a fairly airy large modern home in London to a neglected 100 year old overgrown cottage in the middle of nowhere. I didn't know a soul, no mobile signal and we didn't have t-interent! Didn't even know where the nearest Tesco was :haha: XH went back to London to his parents on the first night for 3 weeks leaving me with 2 year old DD, (a dangerous unfenced pond in the garden) our dogs, our cats, the guinea pigs, the whole house move to unpack and a filthy cottage with dodgy electrics to sort out and make habitable. 

To be honest, thinking about all that makes me realise this move is a piece of cake! :haha: This time i have as supportive husband, the kids are old enough to help lift stuff, and the house we are going to is a normal one. (sold the cottage 4 years ago. it was beautiful in the end, but it had to go as part of the divorce settlement)

Anyway - we've found a mover who's quoted us £400 which includes 60 packing boxes for us to keep. That's not including shifting the garage stuff (DH's cement mixer/bricklaying stuff, DH will do that with his van) - i _think_ that's an ok price. I've said yes. Our furniture is average sort of stuff for a family of five. 2 ginormous sofas and a bloody great oak dinning table is the worst of it really. Hey ho.

Rambling on terribly - so sorry :blush:

*PDMCD* - i do hope AF shows up soon for you - so you can get your cycle in order. It's a catch 22 isn't it? Trying to enjoy AF free time - but wanting the damn thing to show up.

*Pippi* - bless you :hug: i want to believe there's still hope until someone tells you otherwise. Nature has a funny way of winning through sometimes. This must be so stressful for you and hubby. Please don't fall over any more! (i fell over last summer, felt a right prat:haha:)

:wave: to all - Barnie, Maxi, Maddy, Greens, Butterfly, Booth, Pussycat, Bigger :wave:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi garfie! 

Misty glad you got movers!!! 

So af arrived this afternoon I want expecting her at all.
Also dh just txts me from boys night out sil is having a csection right now
I was honestly ok with af being here till now. Really wish he hadn't told me as we're suppose to go his folks house this weekend. 
Karma has this nasty sense of humour. Granted I'm sure no matter what timing it happened its still sting

If af wasn't so heavy and it wasn't snowing ( in Apri)l I'd go for a run to clear my head

Rant and pity party over feels good to verbalized it ( granted type it).


----------



## talsavaza

Hello all!

Outside of college forums, I'm a ttc forum virgin! A short introduction: I am 39 years young, mother of 3 teenaged daughters, one of which turned 18 on the 16th! I've been divorced twice, but as the saying goes, "third time's a charm". I've been married for four years to a wonderful man 7 years my junior, who has no children, but has of course love for my daughters but wants kids of his own. I decided not to deprive him of that so, this is our 1st cycle ttc! Yes I was apprehensive at first, but slowly warmed to the idea of having at least one more for us as a couple. How do my teenage daughters feel about it? I'm sure they have their own internal worries, but all in all, they are pretty excited about the thought of having another, younger sibling. So, currently I am on cd 27 and the past week has been a bit tortuous, to say the least. When I conceived my girls it seemed almost effortless, but it's been 14 years since my youngest was born and feel very much so, out of my element! Researching until my head spins, temping myself into a fever:), observing cm until it all starts looking the same! Lol. I've tested uncontrollably early this month, and as I suspected, this rusty bod, yielded -'s! I did test early, wishful thinking I suppose, but it didn't upset me or break my spirit so it's ok. As my cycle stands now, af should arrive tomorrow if our efforts were unsuccessful. I will post again tomorrow with any updates-
Wishing much successful to all of you ttc!


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi all,

Haven't been on in a while so I thought I'd pop in with a quick post.

Welcome talsavaza, this is a great place for chats, support and I guess venting once in a while. :winkwink:

Pippi - I'm still crossing everything for you.

Garfie - Amazing you should ask, I received my appointment this week. Its the 14th May so not too far away. I have almost a book of questions to complete before I go. They will refuse consulation if its not completed!! And it does say in the letter that they will not do any tests if I am pregnant. So that leaves me wondering if we should not ttc this month. I'm still waiting for AF, expected it this morning but its a no show. I did a test and its negative, and I'm actually relieved for the first time ever because I want these tests done. Although I will be worried until AF shows. If (hoping and praying I do) get pregnant again I want to throw everything at it, to give us the best chance. I will be very disappointed if I end up with nothing new prescribed after all this though. I've had a look on the internet and St Marys has a good rep so we'll see what happens. I'll happily keep you posted on what occurrs so you can compare and contrast with what happens at yours.


Mistty - Good luck with moving. I hate the whole packing up everything but strangely I like the opportunity to find a place for everything in the new place. Maybe that just makes me weird, I like everything to find a place. :haha:

Maddy, Maxxi, PDMC, Butterfly - Hello :wave: And hi to anyone else I haven't mentioned.

AFM - Well it was my birthday yesterday. I'm now 42. :nope: Can't believe it really. Its been 2 years since we lost our son and despite pregnancies no little one at home. I think I was dreading 42 because of what it means statistically. I'm just hoping that it won't make much difference. Hopefully the clinic appointment will rev up my positivity.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Tough day PDMC with AF arriving and your SIL having her baby.
Hopefully you'll feel better by the weekend and can just get the initial visit over and done with. 

good luck Misty with the move, the movers price seems ok and its so worth it when you don't have to lift everything yourself. yea this move sounds a walk in the park in compairisions to your last move....


good luck with the tests Barnibear, yea probably you should n't ttc this month....wonder will they do tests on your first appointment thought or will that just be more a consultation where the test that you might need are booked ?....so it could be for the later appointments that they need you to be definately not pregnant.

welcome talsavaza.hope you get your BFP soon.....you are younger than most of us on this forum as you actually have n't hit 40.
try not to obsess (easier to say than done) but if you don't get your BFB immediately it'll make it easier to cope.

good luck tomorrow with ec Maddy.

getting ready to bd Garfie as you must be near ovulation. hope you doing ok.

hello everyone, hope things ok with your butterfly and max

still bfn on hpts for me but still no af. we'll see what the beta reveals tomorrow


----------



## garfie

Pippi - Still got my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow BIG :hugs:

AFM - I thought (just for once) I would have a text book cycle - :haha: as if that would happen - FF hasn't said whether I have Od or not :wacko:

My temp rise got me all excited - but still I am getting POS OPK - What a wacky cycle again:wacko:

Any ideas ladies - or is just messed up AGAIN!:blush: chart in siggy again :happydance:

Barna - When I went to see a PROPER FS they took all my history from me and then booked appointments for me for certain dates in my cycles - CD1 - 5 (blood tests) 21 DPO (Blood tests) HSG CD 1-10 (ultrasound just before all my results were back in June) although that's not happening now:cry: so yes I am interested to see what your FS says and does - good luck hun :happydance: 

Talz - Hi and welcome hun :flower:

PD - Sorry she got you what crap timing (not that there's ever a good time when you are TTC) - :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow 

Garfie - If you're still got a positive OPK then keep on thinking you're in your fertile window because you may have revved up to ov but not quite done it yet. The only thing that confirms ov is that sustained temp shift.


We've been told in the letter to prepare for 3 to 4 hours for appointment and that I will have a US scan, then a consultation, then some blood will be taken. As yet what blood tests will occur will remain to be revealed. But I will keep you posted and hope it will be useful. This is a recurrent miscarriage clinic rather than a fertility clinic so I'm not sure whether they will just look at what could cause the problem or if they will do a full MOT.

Just want my AF to arrive now so I know where I stand. I hate being late with no line on a POAS because I worry if yet something else is going wrong. Paranoia is very much my middle name these days. :dohh:


----------



## Pippi_elk

thanks Barnibear....came back to wish you a belated Happy Birthday. I know you feel every year is a step backwards in terms of fertility..


----------



## maryanne67

Barn I fxd AF shows up for you soon this is weird saying it as a. Bfp is much prefered and hope your consultation goes as you want it to x
talsavaza hi and welcome lovely ladies in here and good luck with your TTC journey hopefully its a short 1 x
Pippi good luck for 2 Moro still hoping for you for rising numbers x
Garfie I have no idea sorry as I don't chart but compared to your last months chart that rise was 2 days earlier this cycle could something else have caused a temp rise and maybe like barn I said your still in your fertile phase , good luck anyway hopefully the next few days charting will help you understand it x
Misty god luck with the house move its nice to start afresh in a new house financing homes for all your things x
Hi everyone else am just responding to what I have read on this page but good luck TTC x
AFM dunno if I have o this month but am now on cd22 had no. O pains and don't temp so am just keeping my fxd for a bfp 
Good luck everyone here's some :dust: :dust: for us all


----------



## maryanne67

Double post


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome talsavaza

Hi barnibear, happy belated bday ( I will be 42 in aug)

Pippi big big hugs 

Hi garfie I don't chart so I'm clueless

Hi Maryann fx'd for you

So I'm beyond confused I went to the br yest with cramps and felt a gush -my panty liner was half full of old blood
I was expecting a flood as I'm on cycle day 52. But nothing
It's strange I kept going to the br expecting a soaker nothing
She gushed and died this is sucky I don't know what to expect

I'm finally ok with sil son it was the pregnacy and labour that bothered me, not him
I can't wait to buy a baby gift lol, and babycuddling. I actually feel sorry for them now she's off on may leave at 50% of her part time income and he's on unemployment also I can't imagine the financial burden for them at this time. 

Today I'm a klutz I trip carrying a big box down the stairs outside I fell I the box. My first thought is - Are my pants dirty ( I'm behind in laundry) not am I hurt lol.
My ankle knee and elbow are tender still. 
Them I spilled yoghurt on my blouse fun day 

I guess I'm resting from the gym and running for a couple of days

Waves to everyone else


----------



## Pippi_elk

Jeez I don't know pdmc...old blood and then noting. Unless it kinda got stuck on the way down..and then it all came together and was darker in colour.

Seems to be the week for falling, although I was wearing trousers so no need to worry about my pants ! I was sorer the day after falling but starting to feel normal again.
Glad you ok re the baby and its nice to be looking forward to buying cute outfits for him.


Have to admire you maryanne for not charting and POAS at ovulation time...my fertility consultant told me to stop doing all the 'monitoring' i was doing but so far I have ignored him.

checked out ur chart Garfie..not sure, I'd say keep bd as you really can't tell if your have ovulated. Are you really getting strong positive on Opk for 4 days? Which day was the strongest band...that's the day I'd take as the day before ovulation, I get a fade in and out pattern but unless the 2 bands are equal or test is stronger i count it as negative.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi aren't trouser just dressier pants with cuffs?

That's what I call them now off to google


----------



## pdmcd17

Roflol are pants in the UK underware?

Pants in Canada mean long pants, trouser are more tailored dress pants usually with cuff and a belt buckles

You all must have laughed at my pants comment

I guess irks like here a thing is undies but in Australia there flip flops

Too cute :)


----------



## Pippi_elk

Ha ha pdmc.

I meant trousers as just black long legged chinos/jeans
When I said pants i meant knickers/underwear...that's what I thought you meant!
Thought you meant that you were wearing a dress and it blew up or something when you fell and that everyone saw your underwear !
:dohh:Lol


----------



## Mistyy

Ha ha! Divided by a common language! Isn't that what they say? Years ago i was good friends with a lady from America and she was horrified that we use the word 'fag' for cigarette, and i was horrified that she used the word 'fanny' for bottom :haha: She once asked me if i was going to wear pants to where we were going together the next day and i was :shock::haha:

*PDMCD* - glad you're not hurt. i'm sorry to hear AF is being odd. I'm not surprised though, tbh. I find when mine is late it's either very light or very heavy or just ... odd, like yours is being. Glad to hear you are chilled about baby :happydance: It IS just the pregnancy isn't it? Weird.

*Garfie* - part of the reason i gave up with OPKs is because there didn't seem to be an end to my positives once they started and it confused the heck out of me :hugs:

*Barnie* - belated Happy Birthday :cake: and i know _exactly_ what you mean about looking forward to putting stuff in it's new place! Th house we're going to is a little bigger and mentally i'm sorting everything out for the better :haha::haha: 

*Marryanne* - :wave:

*Pippi* - eyes, fingers, toes and legs crossed here :thumbup:

Welcome -* talsavaza*

*Nise* - are you out there? :friends:

AFM - my temps are too high. I don't know if it's 'cos it's warmer at night or what???? :wacko: Busy day and going to see Phantom of the Opera tonight :happydance: It's a treat for DD's 18th. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

yea...always have to pause for a second when I hear Americans say fanny !

Think AF is on her way....spotting this morning. just trying to get throught the next few hours in work and let myself deal with it when I get home. Although I am pretty prepared after the low results last Friday I still need to have a little cry.


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi - I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks barnibear. 
Levels back to 8 and have af now. Feeling a bit sorry for myself and crying a lot...but at least we know now. This last week not knowing had been hard. 
They classed it as a biochemical pregnancy....nurse said a glimmer of hope as something happened. however i don't think it'll ever happen for us...even if we go again...even if we can afford it. I'll be 43 at the end of June and it just feels so much older....ust need to deal with this bfn first and deal with that later...

Hope your egg collection went well today maddy....


----------



## garfie

Pippi - Aw so so sorry hun BIG hugs:cry:

AFM - Day 5 POS OPK wth:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

:hi: Lol, Misty - yes I am - just been snowed under. Things are going really well with K, though I don't get much time to myself these days, not that I'm complaining - she's a fab little girl and lots of fun. Bit annoyed that I had to return to work, but we can't live on fresh air alone - Also been trying to sort the financial stuff out with Social Services - K's social worker left very suddenly without a word and so I had to re-write a lot of stuff in order to explain everything to her new SW. He came to visit today and we got some good news - they are going to reimburse the money it cost to adapt our home as a one off payment - it's been a struggle getting that but they were morally wrong and not working within their own remits so it had to be fought, otherwise they will just continue to take advantage of people. At least we can get back on the level ground we worked so hard to get on last year - I suppose it's better late than never. 

K has settled in really well and is very happy. She started Dramarama last Sat which is Street Dance, Drama and Musical theatre. She loves it and I get a few hours to do the shopping and stuff un-hindered. They get to put on a show in June, I can't wait. 

Anyway, I will try and catch up with everyone over the next week or so but in the mean time I hope you all enjoy the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Pippi hon I'm so sorry, big hug for you and hubby. I wish I could do something more for you, if you were here I'd bring you food and alcohol.

Nise so wonderful about lg!!!!! Your blessed now.

Garfie please enlighten me what is fanny in the UK?
I love that a fag is a cigarette there, definitely far from our meaning here. Not that we use that term these days

So I'm spotting again so I'm thinking she's coming figures were going to the inlaws for the weekend ( praying no flooding)


----------



## Maddy40

Just a quick pop-in as we have visitors. I will come back when they're gone, for a longer read.

Pippi I'm sorry hun. I was sooo hoping it wasn't a chemical. I know all too well the dread of that bloodtest that shows levels are falling. :hugs::kiss: It's NOT FAIR :nope:

AFM we got 6 eggs at retrieval yesterday, update this morning was that 5 have fertilised and we are doing a 5-day transfer on Wednesday. So as of today we have 5 more shots at pregnancy and then we are done.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi I am in my 40s, and have been trying on and off since 2001 when my son died at 10 days old. Was pregnant this April made two years exactly and MC at six weeks. I am not sure what I felt then because I was not charting or checking anything. I think my progesterone is low and I have a whacky cycle that is starting to sort itself out. What I did this cycle was to drink breadfruit leaves tea and try to remain stress free, also I have somewhat change my diet and focus more on fruits and vegetables. 

It is a tiresome journey and lots of ups and downs, lots of changes including not taking tubs bath but shower only, lowing my blood pressure, took lots of minerals etc. 

Sometime I hate seeing person with their little ones because I am childless and I am now not looking forward to any holidays that involve kids.

On a positive note, I am on CD34 and keeping my fingers cross that somewhere there is a +. however it was not an easy road emotionally or otherwise.


----------



## pieceofpie

Pippi_elk

I am sorry to hear of your lost. First let me introduce myself, I am new to the site and join so that I could communicate with others who are having a difficult time in their journey, it helps when I read others TTC reminds me that I am not alone.

However, I would like to ask you a question if it is not an issue..I have notice on your chart that your period came at 21DPO, prior to this what where your symptoms?

My interest is I am also at CD34 and 21DPO, we have similar chart patterns but today my breast felt like someone had a knife stabbing me in them for about an hour and I am having very mild ache in the uterus on and off. I have also had a BFN HPT on the 19DPO but have been chalking it up to low pregesterone, I plan to visit the doctor tomarrow or Monday but after seeing your chart and we have such similar pattern, I am now worried that what I am thinking is pregnancy might just be AF coming.

If that is the case I think I will stop and just focus on me and my animals. This is just too much work, time, effort,money and alot of changes with no results. Please be brutally honest even if it means telling me to mind my own business or get lost.

Thanks alot and once again sorry for your loss.


----------



## pdmcd17

Maddie that's great!!!! Keep us posted

Welcome piece- no clue I don't chart

So I'm reading an article on dr who and the writer refered to the series finale omg I was like there ending the show and dh was like no the season are called series there 
Thank goodness ( series finale here mean shows over)

Still no af really getting annoyed these glimpses she's comming are a pain as I'm so late now I'm terrified of the flood 

It is a beautiful day here sunny a warm! Gonna try a run along the lake
I hope you all have good days


----------



## Mistyy

Just a quickie to give massive massive hugs to *Pippi* :cry: I am so sorry love. Cry it out. No good keeping a brave face on. Hugs for your hubby too. When you feel stronger you can look ahead again :hugs::hugs::hugs: You look after yourself.

*PDMCD* - fanny = vagina :rofl:

*Maddy* - :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Nise* - :happydance::happydance::happydance:

and 

*Pieceofpie* - welcome. And i'm so jealous! You're in the BAHAMAS!!! :mrgreen:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## biggerfamily

hello ladies,
Got a question for you all. Do you know how much it cost to do sperm freezing?

We're going to try one more time with IUI an if dh can't do his thing we're thinking of doing sperm freezing when he can give a sample. 

I'm about at my wits end an got told my right ovary is shriking.. So my time is limited it seems.. I want another baby so bad it's starting to kill me inside..


HOpe all is doing good..


----------



## Nise

Sniggering at PCMCD's innocent question about fannies :haha: I must grow up, I must grow up, I must grow up! (but I don't want to really):haha:

Bigger, I'm sorry I know nothing about sperm freezing I'm afraid, but hopefully someone will have the answers for you.:hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks barnibear, pdmc, maddy, garfie and misty for your sympathies...helps to know someone is thinking of me.
At least I'm not crying so much today but its a heavy awful Af.
It kinda brings back memories of the miscarriage too....

Glad to hear you getting on great with lg, Nise.

Great for the 6 eggs maddy. Hope your plans re travelling home after went smoothly and that you are n't too sore today.

Welcome piece of pie. Sorry to hear about the loss of your son...must have been absolutely terrible. No problem with questions. I had ivf this cycle and was on progesterone until 14 days after fertilisation so the symptoms I had may have been down to the progesterone and all the drugs I had prior to ivf...so don't think any of my symptoms are anything to go by. I had the feelings that Af was going to come on and off over the last 2 weeks so when I got the symptoms yesterday i was nt sure if it was really af. Sore boobs the odd time but again maybe the drugs? But my fertility consultant said at 14-16 dpo/post fertilisation I should be starting to get positive home pregnancy tests so i knew things were nt looking great.

Don't think low progesterone would cause a negative HPT. 
Guess you just need to wait and see, maybe you dr would do a blood test for you...that's the only way I knew I was 'pregnant' as the blood showed the pregnancy hormone but it was too low to be picked up on HPTs.


----------



## pieceofpie

Misty, I will trade you England for the Bahamas anytime...I am not a big fan of the heat and love the cold had a ball when I was living in Germany and Amsterdam. The only thing I think I would miss is the cool breeze from the sea as I live across the street and can look out at it from any angle of the house.

Today it is very hot, not even a dog want to be out and as much as I love the sea I cannot swim and dont part-take in it hence my unhappiness. Guess I will watch some football - Greenbay vs Dolphins.


----------



## pieceofpie

Pippi, if you dont mind me shortening your name. I am so sorry about the lost regardless of the age once a pregnancy has happen we still mourn it no matter what.

In my birth country not the Bahamas once pregnancy is suspected a woman is given cornmeal porridge to strenghten her inside. It is said that cornmeal is the food of choice for women. Once if ever I am confirmed as pregnancy that is what I will be starting on.

It is also given when a MC has taken place because the older folks believes that it cleanse the inside and put you on the journey for another pregnancy quick fast and hurry.

I tried to end my life with the death of my son, he died in my arms at 12:30 pm, the doctors accidentially cut him and spill the contents of his bowels in his blood streams so I watched him slowly died and when he finally did watched his body shut down.

I am crying for you and want to tell you to be encourage, this is just a setback but we are all strong women or else we would not be on this site fighting and trying to have a little bean, be it the first, second, third, fourth or fifth and that in itself says alot about who you are as a person which speaks alot. I would love to hear you try again and this it will be a success.

Thats for the information.


----------



## biggerfamily

Nise said:


> Sniggering at PCMCD's innocent question about fannies :haha: I must grow up, I must grow up, I must grow up! (but I don't want to really):haha:
> 
> Bigger, I'm sorry I know nothing about sperm freezing I'm afraid, but hopefully someone will have the answers for you.:hugs:

Thanks for replying back..

I guess may have to call the NEW RE office an ask but praying don't have to do this. We're going for one more IUI Monday. This will be our last IUI with our old RE. If this cycle is a bust will be seeing a NEW RE in JUNE.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh my Good Lord *Pieceofpie* - that is a harrowing story, and my heart goes out to you :hugs: That is without doubt an experience which could take years to even begin to recover from. Poor poor lady. You must have great strength. I do hope that you have support and love around you in 'real life'. 

May i ask where is your birth country, as that is so interesting re: cornmeal. I really believe that allot of collective womens' wisdom about child bearing has been lost over the years to make way for science. And this is a shame.

(It is grey, damp and chilly here this morning - you cannot convince me that i wouldn't want to be in the Bahamas :haha: although the quiet green English countryside is in my blood, i *love* the heat, i *love* the sea and i have neither here! xxx)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh and *pippi*, FF is doing that bloody thing again this morning where you put your temps in and it wont save! :growlmad: Grrrr. x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Pieceofpie, Pippi is fine, had to add on elk as someone had already used the name Pippi when I joined.
Sorry to hear about how you son died, absolutely terrible experience. Sounds almost medical negligence but don't want to start opening old wounds for you. 
Thanks for your kind words...not sure about the being more fertile after a lost pregnancy as that has nt worked in the past but I'll certainly try give it a good shot next month.

Ff behaving ok for me misty....but notice the ipad mobile app is just a bit crap and does n't display data that I entered that day on itouch. So I don't use the ipad app anymore.


----------



## pieceofpie

Goodmorning wonderful ladies,

It is hot and windy here in the Bahamas with clear sky and I still hate the heat . or maybe I am getting fed up with country.

Mistyy losing my baby was one of the worst times in my life and it still affects me up to this day. I had sue the hospital who acknowledge that there was indeed a mistake because the doctor in question had used the baby to teach interns....so I guess I paid them to use him as a lab rat. He was born at a private hospital and a slight blockage in his intestine which meant to only widen his anus to allow what was blocking it to flow out. Every day I think I contributed to his death by signing those papers for him to get it done. It is really sad to come home to an empty house, with all the baby stuff that you took with you home, have leaking breast and no baby to feed. It is now 12 years and it still comes like it was yesterday and to add insults they only gave me his legs, spinal cord, head and two arms to bury because they were already cutting him up. I spent over 19K during that pregnacy, cash not insurance but cash. The Bahamian government has threaten to revoke my mom citizen and my PR, I did not mind them taking my PR but my mom was another matter so we drop the law suit and I went to Europe to live for awhile, maybe that is why I complain about everything here, still angry about the injustice. Anyway on to happier note.

I was born in Jamaica where the people still believe in natural medicine and women are having babies right up to 59, they believes in cleaning a female inside after birth and for the woman to remain in bed for 9 days after giving birth. Cornmeal is a wonderful thing to drink because it does so many things. Its given to babies and in Jamaica you can always tell a cornmeal babies compare to another baby who is on formula (Usain Bolt - Cornmeal baby), they drink beets juice, carrot juice, breadfruit leaves tea, sorral drink etc. I cannot run cause I am a formula baby :-0.

pIppi, It will happen for you again, I always say that if you can get pregnant you will get pregnant immediately again? Do you drink Guiness? welll there is a drink that is made in my country and it is tasty with it, this is what I gave my first BF and walla baby was on the way..current parttime friend does not drink or he would have gotten it and he is set in his ways cant change him for nothinng. Well give you the receipe if you are ever interested. FX for you.

Biggerfamily, I wish you all the best with the IUI, also if you love to travel there is a clinic in Jamaica and Barbados or Trinidad that is boosting of success of almost 100%, think of the wonderful time you would have there and they are very cheap as well...I am planning on heading there maybe the earlier part of next year if Gods willing.

AFM: Wanted to see a line so bad, I took both a menopausal and pregnancy test and both comes back negative. Four more days and I will be CD40, I thinks something should give by now either AF or a positive. Woke this morning to the feeling like AF was on her way but again nothing and the ache is now gone, the mild tingling in the breast is also gone I wish I know what is happening with my body. Tomarrow I will head to the doctor and see if maybe he has an idea or do some blood workds but something and if AF still does not come Aloe Vera here I come (drink Aloe Vera to bring on AF).

So ladies enjoy your Sunday evening and if there is anything you want to know about the Bahamas or Jamaica I would be more than happy to provide the information for you.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Pieceofpie, I hate Guinness, even tried with with black currant juice to try sweeten it and still hate it !

Good luck today if you go to your doctor.


----------



## pieceofpie

Well AF showed her head last night as a spotting and today I am spotting as well, so I guess that means I am out this month.


----------



## garfie

:hugs:pieceof pie and a belated welcome :hi: so so sorry for your sad loss I like many others on this thread cannot imagine what you must have gone through BIG :hugs:

AFM - well ladies after having 7 POS OPKs (never ever ever had that before) I have decided I will test I have been holding and if it should come back neg (probably will) then at least I can say I didn't use FMU :blush: and my friend Fertility has got me testing on the 5th so not long now:happydance:

Love to all the ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## biggerfamily

DH DONE HIS JOB THIS TIME.. :happydance::happydance::thumbup: IUI is done start my tww tomorrow. DH count was great no matter he had been sick..My lining was perfect this time as when had ultrasound done on Friday my lining was only 6mm but today it was 11+. Praying this cycle works...Start my progesterone suppositories Thursday an go in Monday for my progesterone check. When had my IUI done this time I cramped like crazy an still cramping off an on. Me an DH is going to have FUN Later this evening or early in the morning.. 

Also got my answer on how much it will cost to freeze sperm for a IUI. Which is only 150 freeze sperm for a IUI but to freeze it for a year it is 350 but we're praying don't have to do this.


Well going to go an lay down an rest an relax. Start my pineapple an grape juice tomorrow for 5 days.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi :hi: pieceof pie Gosh you have really been through some harrowing times. I hope you are finally able to achieve your dream really soon :hugs:

Garfie, ooh good luck with testing. Only a few days away :flower:

Biggerfamily, excellent news that the IUI went ahead and DH's count was great :thumbup: Gosh I hope this is the month for all of us.


AFM our embies are still growing :happydance: We will be transferring one 5-day embie on Wednesday. Hoping we will have some to freeze too.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, been keeping an eye on this thread but not posted for a while. 
Pieceofpie, to go through what you've been through is a terrible thing, no words can express the pain you must have. I think you're a brave and strong lady.
Garfie, fingers crossed for you. 
Maddy, good luck with the transfer. 
Biggerfamily, hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much. 
AFM, well yesterday was test day and another failed IUI, not surprised really. IUI is clearly not a good option for us, however given the cost of the drugs, scans etc it made sense to do it this month rather than abandon the cycle altogether, at least there was a slim chance. Beginning to lose the faith that this will ever happen. I've got an appointment at the clinic on Wed for the 'what now' chat. Thinking it may be worth testing my AMH and FSH levels again to see if there's been a sudden decline since last year (then they were 10.9 and 6.4 which apparently are good for my age). No AF yet, just stopped the cyclogest so suspect she's on her way. Going to continue with DHEA and ask about Co Q10 for me and DH. 
X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear pussycat. Good luck in the 'why didnt it work' appointment.

Good luck tomorrow maddy with embryo trasnfer


----------



## pieceofpie

full blown AF as if last night, only thing is this time it is full with cramping and not much bleeding, thank the lord there is no clots which I find strange because of the fact that I was so late. Nausea is there like crazy, Maddy40 I hope everything work out for you.

Pussycat, I am sorry that it did not work out for you. I would love to hear about your chat with the doctor, I was just speaking to an older woman from one of the islands here in the Bahamas and she is telling me that Lydia Pinkham is excellent to used for conception. I asked my mom and she agrees as well I could not figure out why she did not tell me this earlier but she said I dont listen to her....go figure.


----------



## Nise

:hi:

Maddy - Fab, Fab, Fab - I've got absolutely everything crossed for you, lovely. [-o&lt;

Garfie - Good luck, really hope this is it for you and yes, blame fertility fiend! 

Bigger - :yipee::yipee::yipee: Go hubby! You must be on :cloud9:

Pieceofpie - Welcome. You will find lots of very lovely friends here. My goodness yours is a very sobering and sad story, I really can't imagine ever having to go through anything like that at all and then to have to deal with such unfairness in the aftermath - Really does make you question human nature sometimes doesn't it. :cry: I wish you loads of luck. :hugs:

Pussycat - So sorry to hear your news but please keep the faith :hugs:

AFM - Hating this week at work, I have to do night shoots for the rest of the week, so will only see K for an hour or so before school - of course I will be able to see her when I get home but she will be sparko :sleep: and if truth be known, I don't know how awake I'll actually be for that hour since I will have only had about 3 hours sleep before getting up and getting her off to school. No doubt I'll survive though. :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies :kiss: Now if some :dust: could just fall on me, that would be grand!

We had our 5-day transfer on Wednesday so now we are w-a-i-t-i-n-g. Unfortunately this is our one and only shot as our other 4 embies were not good enough to freeze :nope: Lots of finger and leg crossing going on!


----------



## pieceofpie

Nise, thank you..that is just some lesson we in the world have to go through and it makes up stronger for something better. (nothing is better than my son but there was a lesson to be learned). here is to hoping that you have a much better time for the rest of the week at work. 

Maddy I will be praying and keeping everything cross for you and I wish you all the success, good luck.

AFM: Had one of the weirdest period ever, one night spotting, one day light, next medium then one spot and thats it, all with pregnancy symptoms but with negative test results and extreme lightheadedness, weakness, swollen feet and ankle. amazing.

I wish all you ladies the best of luck.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pussycat sorry it was a bust hope you get the answers at the appointment

Hi pippi

Piece sorry the witch got you

Nise I hate when work gets in te way of family. Praying that week flies by

Madly keeping everything crossed for you

Hi misty and anyone else

Af may finally be here, I've been having cramping for 2 days now and fresh red blood today it's light but omg the cramps are the worse praying as she comes on it isn't flooding
I'm going to start chaste berry once I know for sure she's here to help regulate me again. this not knowing is the worse, I love not having here- but terrified of the flooding. If it starts full today I'm at a 60 day cycle

Dh got his consult appoint for his v finally it's oct 8 so were still semi trying for at least another 6 or more months. As once he has the consult he will still have to wait for the actual date

Who know I could be like my gram and have my last around 43 

Hope you all are good and waves to anyone ekes I forgot


----------



## biggerfamily

Nise... Yes we're on :cloud9: this time around. So very glad got to do our last IUI this time. So thrilled DH got his job done instead of being so upset once again. 

Hope your doing good an all... 

AFM.. Taking it easy, going to bed early, relaxing an eating as healthy as can with no cokes or any chocolate to eat. NO caffeine in my body. Drinking mostly 10% juices,water with some sprite at times. Today I'm 4dpiui. Start Prometrium (Progesterone) tonight an blood-work Monday. Not sure if do a HPT just want and see what blood-work shows. Praying this is the one. With only working ovary now be nice too get a BFP for my age.. 

Now back to cooking...

All others be praying for you all also. Sorry can't do more personals but very busy with stuff an banking filling out papers for bank tomorrow an more...


----------



## garfie

Good Afternoon Ladies

Well despite FF attempts to mess with my head - it looks like I'm back on the merry go round.:wacko:

Need all the sticky baby dust you can all send :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

:dust::dust::dust: garfie


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - :dust:, :dust: and a bit more :dust: xxx

DPO8 here :coffee: 
Only *11 days* left till my FF annual membership runs out. I think that might be the time for me to wave :wave: to TTC really. This is ridiculous. Deep down i know it aint gonna happen for me :(

xxx


----------



## pieceofpie

Mistyy, Sometimes when we are ready to give up that is when we get our positive. I would not suggest you give just yet, there is still alot of hope. I was just reading about a woman who gave birth to a healthy baby boy at 7lb 9oz, at the age of 52, the doctors thought she had a tumor and low and behold the baby boy, so I am thinking there is still hope after all for all of us.

I am praying for all of us to get our positive soon, so please lets just kick start this. Here is what I plan to do I am going to start taking B6 and magneisum (sp) which I am told to help jump start the reproductive system.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies,
Good luck on getting a BFP..

AFM>. I've decide we're done for a while.. Going to start another small business so going do this an later may TTC but for now just need a break until see new RE and see what he says. But got a feeling he say we're to old an all. So just going to take a break from all this TTC an Forums.. 

So going to have my account closed for ????? not sure. ..

Bye an Thanks for your support.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good bye bigger.

Maybe you could just use the free ff Misty? someone on my ivf forum i post to said that the zita west book says only to chart for 3 months, that charting for any longer channels energy in the wrong direction...and is not what its about.
I plan only to chart till ovulation and then stop...wean myself off slowly. Might keep the ff to add in bd, supplements, af etc.

Great news Garfie, its looks strange thought with all the positive opks. The opks are positive if you are pregnant so maybe that's why you got so many positive opks? 
Maybe the bleeding was nt really af.....
Maybe I'm all wrong. Does your beta tell you how many weeks pregnant you are?


----------



## pdmcd17

Bigger goodluck in whatever your future holds for you ( we're here if you need us)

Misty I gave up charting to stressful, I understand where your coming from. Big hugs

Garfie goodluck and if I read right lots of sticky dust

Hi piece, inspiring story, but I know for me 52 is way to old - I'd be 74 when the kid was graduating university. I used to take a b100 complex and it helped alot.

Hi pippi! 

Afm tmi warning- weird cycle I have a gush of blood get worried expecting a flood then nothing but spotting on day I did flood but then1 hr later nothing then A few days of spotting then gush. It's been like this for a few weeks so I'm seek g my dr next week to get something to bring it on properly and hopefully a refill so I can take it every 2 months

I'm no longer expecting to have a miracle ( it'd be fabulous ) but I'm accepting it may not happen.

The visit with the sister in law went well only a sad moment when dh held him and had that yearning look that was hard. I couldn't hold him though that would have hurt to much. 
At least now I'm not obsessed over it anymore and can move forward.
I did love shopping for his gift.

It was strange I was so jealous of her for so long, and now I feel for her her. They're beyond broke and stressed and fighting.


----------



## pieceofpie

PDM... my mom is recommending that I take Lydia Pinkham she did and past through life without any fuss. The funny thing in the whole family my mom is the breeder and her two girls only have 2 kids and that is all my sister.

Lydia Pinkham is a ladies tablet and tends to bring on full period. Wish you all the best and enjoy.

I will chart until my birthday which is in September and then that would be it for me but I would not be out trying. I know it can be upsetting but that is why we are here in the 40s and up group to encourage each other and be there until the very end.

My dad if he was living would have been 87 and my mom is 76 and she looks young. Kids keep you young LOL.


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi piece I did take that my ex mil gave it to me after I had my dd almost 19 yrs and ds17 yrs ago 
It was nasty but did help. We can't get it here ( my mil brought it back from jamacia when she went home for a visit)

I googled it just now and the supliments I'm on has almost all the same supliments in it
I've been on it for 5 days now but it can take upto 1 month to start to work
What parish are you from in Ja? My ex inlaws were from a small town in st Ann.
I'm hoping to take my kids there someday to see that part of there heritage.


----------



## Maddy40

Bye Bigger <3

Mistyy...ah hun :hugs:. I know that feeling of pretty much being done. 

Pippi...how are you feeling :flower:

Pussycat, PieceofPie, pdmcd17 - I'm sorry for the BFNs and :witch: visits

Nise...how did you get on with your night shoots and balancing K's activities? I bet you were :sleep:

Garfie...how is the merry-go-round :dust:


----------



## Barnabibear

:yipee: Garfie - Just a quick post to say I hope and pray this is the one. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


Hi to everyone else. I'm having a bit of a bad time at the moment. I will explain in a later post because I don't have much time but wanted to give Garfie my best wishes.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh no pdmc, sounds horrid af, hope the gp sorts you out with something to help it. 
Glad you are ok about your nephew....aw though, tough to see your dh holding the baby. Guess slowly coming around to that it may never happen is the easiest way to get around the idea ....I admit though I still have my off days.

Piece of pie, what age will you be in September ?

Sorry to hear barnibear that you are having a hard time....hope it works itself out soon.

Hope testing goes well on Saturday maddie40.

Any update Garfie? Hope all going well

I'm doing ok, at least getting back into the swing of things in work takes my mind of it a bit...at last i can concentrate a bit.
Going to the gp next week and hoping shell prescribe me something to bring my thyroid hormones into gear. I don't have an underactive thyroid but my levels are not optimium for fertility. Althought they fall within the NHs standard range but think shes willing to give me something for a year.

Still no sign of ovulation and im usually a textbook cd13-14 day ovulation girl. Guess the ivf must have put everything out of whack.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi everyone

I will be 43 in September heading over the hill. 

I am also from a place call Jacks Hill in New Kingston Jamaica and Linstead in St. Catherine Jamaica.

I am CD12 and had a temp jump today but still very much dry and no sign of the big O. Will wait and see what happen.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, just a quick one to say hi and hope you're doing ok. AFM got a bit of a plan now: will retest all my levels (FSH, AMH etc), prob start of June. Have May, June and poss July off any drugs (apart from DHEA and supplements). Then have another go at ICSI. I can't think beyond that right now. Just one question, does anyone know what dose of Royal Jelly and Co Q10 is recommended and whether they are ok to take together with DHEA? x


----------



## Maddy40

Barnabibear... :hugs: I'm sorry things aren't great for you ATM. Hope everything turns out okay.

PieceofPie...hope you get 'the sign' soon :flower:

Pussycat...I have been on 600mg of COQ10 at the recommendation of my Dr. I haven't taken anything else other than folic acide and a multivitamin. :coolio:


----------



## pieceofpie

Ok ladies here is something stupid, I am taking CQ10 but for something other than pregnancy, I was taking it to get rid of free radicals in the body and beauty. Can someone tell me the impact on pregnancy?

Pussycat, I am with you in all that you are doing and praying on a positive.


----------



## Maddy40

PieceofPie I believe studies in Canada have shown that COQ10 positively affects the cellular makeup of the egg and sperm = better quality ingredients for TTC :thumbup: My husband did not take it, but I know lots of men do.

There are several threads here on BNB about COQ10 with links to the various studies.



AFM.... I am thrilled to announce that I've tested and...:bfp: :happydance: Now let's hope it sticks.


----------



## greens

Congratulations on your BFP and here's to a smooth journey


----------



## garfie

Maddy - :happydance: congrats hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Saw the news on your diary...big congrats. Gives me some hope if we go again.


----------



## Mistyy

OMG! :holly::holly::holly:
:happydance: Congratulations *Maddy* :happydance:


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats maddy!!! Wishing you a nice sticky bean and a h&h 9 months


----------



## pieceofpie

Maddy....CONGRATULATION & HEALTHY AND HAPPY NINE MONTHS.

Sticky bean for you young ladies. See now all the ladies on this thread has hope and I know we will get our little bungle of joy. Our stork is on the way he is just a sly poke. I tell you about him, last their way and hate to ask for direction.... sorry cant find the emotion button on here anymore.

AFM CD 13 and no symptom of the big O, still dry and cervix is HFC also temp took a hugh nose dive this morning. It went all the way down to 96.3 from 97.

Enjoy your weekend everyone and Maddy, please take it easy so that little one can hold on. FX and praying.


----------



## maryanne67

Congrats Maddy :dust: for a H&H 9 months x


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies, 

Been stalking a lot but not got quite round to writing.

Congrats Maddy :thumbup:

Garfie - any updates? Sending lots of :dust:

Big :wave: to everyone else.

AFM - nothing to report - trying to come to terms with the thought that it won't happen again for us and to be grateful for my DS. Never say never until the old witch stope but think the old egg timer is running out.


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy and Garfie :happydance: :dust::dust:

Bigger :wave: hope the new business goes well

Mistyy, yes just use the free FF

Pdmdc that sounds like a pain with AF, hope you get it sorted :flower:

PoP, hope O happens soon :thumbup:

Booth, maryanne, Pippi, greens, Nise and everyone, hope you are all ok :hugs:

I guess we all have our own cut off dates and it may or may not happen to all of us. Even if someone gives birth in their 50s they are rare so although those stories are good I guess we have to take them with a pinch of salt :flower:

AFM my drugs arrived today for my donor egg cycle. I am trying not to put too much pressure on myself for this to work as it is pretty much 50/50 and I think that is if I put 2 back and I may only put 1.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello everyone,

Today I am depressed and hurt to my core. My very good friend sent me a text this morning to find out how mothers day went. I also sent her a text telling her to call me because I read in the paper her husband was buried last week. I knew he had surgery for a leg ingury and knowing here I thought it was a complication....I went to her home but no one was there only to have her tell me that the brutal murder I read about two weeks ago about 3/4 miles from my house was her husband. I am crying, I was upset at the time because of the boldness of the robbery off the highway around 12 noon and stated it on my FB page only to find that it was someone that I knew very well and who is close to me. The sad thing is she is 44 age and they just had a baby boy, he is 63. She is crying like crazy and cannot stay at the home they share anymore.

I told her that I will take her and the baby to Eleuthera for two weeks for a change of scene when she is ready. I am sooo upset, I could kill the guy who did this to him.

Sorry ladies will post personal later, just too upset at the moment..


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no PoP, that is terrible :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

PoP, what awful news, I hope you're coming to terms with it (as best as is possible), you can only be there for your friend and her baby. Here we all are desperately trying to create lives when pointless things like this happen. 
Maddy, huge congrats, that's such amazing news. You've given me hope and your BFP is proof that it only takes one. 
x


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear PoP, hopefully knowing you are there for your friend will help her get throught it.

Good luck butterfly for the impending cycle...hopefully you'll be th 3rd bfp on this board this year. 50/50 odds are great. if you only put back one...I guess you are hoping to have some frosties to fall back on?

Noting exciting with me. Gp started me on low does thyroxine yesterday. My tsh came back at 2.9 which is 'normal' but since some clinics want it to be <2 she was happy to prescribe. She said i need to wait 2.5-3 months to check it...seems so long time to wait if we want to do another ivf cycle....
Still no sign of ovulation 19 days after af...the ivf really messes with your cycles.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I think my best hope if for 3 embryos and then I could put one back and have 2 frosties :thumbup:

Interesting about the thyroxine - maybe I should have asked my GP too as my TSH was 4.0 but they said that was normal so I didn't push it. :nope:


----------



## pieceofpie

Fingers cross for everyone and I am praying that most of you ladies get sticky dust/vibes.

I have come to conclusion that I will NTNP and just let the chips falls where they may. I am now getting fed up with the roller coaster ride, reading something into every little symptoms only to find out its nothing and the BT every morning at 5 am. I will still test but if I forget no worry on my part I just want to make sure I ovulate. The cost is killing me in regards to HPT, medication, doctors appointment, blood test my worst enemy. So maybe if I try another avenue I will be straight and save myself some dough in the mean time.

Ladies we can do this but maybe we are focusing too much on one area and not another.


----------



## Mistyy

Just a quick check in to say hi.

Sorry to hear the news about your friends husband *PoP*. Just terrible.

:wave: to *Butterfly, Pippi, PDMCD, Booth, Pussycat, Maryanne, Barnie* (how are you?), *Garife, Nice, Maddy* and *everyone* i've missed.

*AFM* DPO*16* :wacko: :shrug:

Don't feel too well at the mo. Headachey and run down. With regards to FF i've decided to just stick with the free version. We have begun to move house. Got the keys to the new place yesterday. Did some cleaning, warmed it up (heating been off for weeks). The garden is blooming huge! I don't think i really took it in when we viewed it! And the lawn is so long ...... aarrgghh. Big furniture doesn't go till 27th, so we can shuttle between the two houses for a while. Makes it all (a bit) less stressful.

anyway :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone...

Mistyy the house moving and unpacking sounds tiring. I hope your new house starts to look like a home soon :flower:

PieceofPiece I'm so sorry about your friend's situation. How awful! :hugs:

Butterfly the TSH is hard, you may recall mine is "over the optimum limit" for TTC but still falls within our national guidelines for what is considered normal. So I was nearly rejected by our specialist for fertility treatment because it was too high, but a doctor wouldn't prescribe meds because it's not high enough :winkwink:

Pippi hope the meds kick in real soon :friends:

Garfie any news hon :shrug:

AFM just taking things day by day. Repeating my new mantra ad nauseum: What will be, will be!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello all, I repeat everything Maddy said to everyone.

I hate moving because I dont like packing and unpacking...your garden sounds wonderful..I could surely enjoy it with my dog. 

will post again later..just got up to take my bt so still is a bit sleepy... 5:30 am here.

Goodnite ladies.


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

POP - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend - how terrible :hugs:

Misty - Sorry you're not feeling well - probably all the stress of moving - glad it is going well :flower:

AFM - See signature for update and - Phoned docs at 8.30 this morning and said results are back but doc not read them (waiting for next HCG/PROG levels):coffee::coffee::coffee:

Phoned at lunch to be told the doc is very busy with other patients and will get back to me - I hated to do this so I asked for an emergency call back

He called me and gave me the results HCG 1660 PROG 44:happydance:

He asked me to pass these on to my specialist and see whether it made a difference the prog level had dropped or was he going to recommend injections or something.:shrug:

Rang the specialist - answer phone, so rang emergency number - answer phone - getting worried so phoned my doc back - asked for another call back:coffee::coffee::coffee:

He phoned back within 5minutes told him the situation - said to leave it with him:coffee::coffee::coffee:

Got a call from the nurse saying my specialist was out of the country and they couldn't wait - so Ive got an early scan tomorrow at 11.00am.:wacko:

So now I know I won't sleep tonight - but in a way I should hopefully begin to have answers tomorrow right:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pieceofpie

Garfe,

I can imagine the excitment you must be feeling but I must confess that I am completely with everything that you mention above. What is a PROG? and should it be 44 or more and what impact would it have on your pregnancy?

However whatever the result, I will be routing for you.


----------



## Nise

PoP - I'm so sorry to read your post, what an absolutely awful thing to happen, my heart goes out to your friend and you. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

WOW!!! This is the place to be.

Maddy :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Am over the moon to read your news - bloody fantastic. :hugs:

...and Garfie Too! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin: Fantastic news, I'm on :cloud9: for you both. 

Butterfly - Great news from you too, hopefully a 3rd bfp will follow soon. Good luck to you. :hugs:

Misty, Greens, Booth, PDMC and everybody else big big hugs and here's to all your bfps.

AFM - All is going well here, I barely get a minute to myself these days, hence my lack of posting! K is mostly a delight and continues to settle in well. She got a glowing school report last week so I'm dead proud of her. :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie wonderful news!!!!!

Misty feel better! I hate moving I'm still settling in and were almost at the yr mark ( granted renos make it harder)

Nise how wonderful that things are going good with k!!! 

Hi maddy I like your new mantra

Piece I don't temp or any of it anymore too stressful were just doing it the old fashioned way well for a few more months

So I finally got my official af ugh it's horrible I have to change my tampon every hour it's so heavy for 2 days now and I feel like I'm wearing a diaper with the pads :(. Poor dh has been good I'm emotional and grumpy and no bd for almost 3 wks with td spotting and gushes

I saw my dr today and he wants to send me for test to make sure it's not something else. He suggested the Merina I'm not going that route again I had it before wasn't fun. But I have to go for blood work and an ultrasound once af stops, then have a fu visit 

It's a long weekend here and were gonna have summer weather here's hoping the witch slows down or she'll blow my weekend plans

Have a good day ladies and keep up all those great bfp!!! Good news comes in 3 so it's one of you guys


----------



## Butterfly67

Good news Garfie I'll keep everything crossed :happydance::happydance: :dust:

Pdmdc hope your doc can get you sorted :flower:

Nise, so glad to hear K is settled well :happydance:

Mistyy good luck with the move and fx the :witch: doesn't show :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Garfie OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee: I hope they get on top of the Progesterone drop with pessaries or shots or something. That's a high HCG, are they thinking it might be twins?

GOOD LUCK at the scan :dust:


----------



## Maddy40

pieceofpie said:


> Garfe,
> 
> I can imagine the excitment you must be feeling but I must confess that I am completely with everything that you mention above. What is a PROG? and should it be 44 or more and what impact would it have on your pregnancy?

POP, prog is progesterone, which your body produces throughout pregnancy and a certain level is necessary to sustain a pregnancy. My clinic prefers it to be over 40 in the first couple of weeks. You can get extra progesterone from creams that you rub on your skin, shots or medication that you insert vaginally.

Some doctors believe that a lot of women with unexplained infertility actually produce insufficient progesterone to sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## pieceofpie

Maddy please kick the crop out of me for not knowing better of course I know what progesterone is all about, I have a problem with mine and take B6 to assist with it.

I am seeing so many strange terms used on this post I thought it was something else and not a shorten form of the words..no idea where my head was at. Please send me a virtual kick so I can get some sense.... however, I dont know how much is considered normal.

How are you doing? Too much sky juice is getting to my head.


----------



## Maddy40

POP I know what you mean. At my clinic they call progesterone "P4" so I get confused when I see it referred to as anything else :)


----------



## booth19

Garfie - hows things? Hope scan went well and you have some good news to share xx

Helloooo to everyone elsex


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Ok it looks like I'm officially pregnant 4-5 weeks:happydance:

I went for my scan and the sonographer was lovely (I've had some brisk ones in the past) anyway he magnified the sac so I could see it and guess what we saw a little dot - which he explained is the beginning of the yolk sac::cloud9:

I go back for a repeat scan next Friday - until then I :coffee::coffee::coffee:

No more bloods - just scans:thumbup: - so far I'm booked in for another two

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Garfie. Brilliant they as going to bring you back in again next week. Fingers crossed. Its great at least that you got into the system and were able to call them to get checked out so early.

Hope your feeling better soon Misty...

Glad to hear the doc is going to do some test pdmc. Even if they find noting...reassurance that all is ok would be good.

Hello everyone else...

Afm.
I may have ovulated on wed/thur and luckily we did the deed on tuesday night. Opks had a faintish band for 2days in a row and now back to being totally negative. My temps are a bit all over the place so only time will tell whether ivf/chemical delayed ovulation only by 5 days...or else its just an an annovulatery cycle. Guess still have to keep bd every 3 days just in case....every 2 days is just too much for us over 40s.


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news garfie, will keep everything crossed for you :dust: :happydance::happydance:

Pippi, I know my cycles were a bit wonky after the mc so fingers crossed you don't have an anovulatory one :flower::hugs:


----------



## pieceofpie

So happy and congratulation.

Glad that the doctors will be seeing you again next week.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Garfie* i sent you some :holly::holly::holly: yesterday but i must have pressed 'preview' instead of 'submit' :dohh::haha:

So happy for you hon :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*PDMCD* - i hope AF is slowing down for you, and that you get some answers from the Doc. Glad to hear hubby is being thoughtful. It makes all the difference doesn't it?

*Pippi* - i would just keep up regular BD, as you say, and then you cant go wrong. So frustrating trying to work out whats going on with our own bodies sometimes. 

AFM - i'll jinx myself right here and now by saying this - but to hell with it, i'm - i'm DPO*18* today with no sign of AF and my temps still creeping up. Have said NOTHING to DH this time. Not making that mistake again. Please [-o&lt; for me ladies.

(oh and i just paid for 3 months more VIP on FF ..... :roll: *sucker!*:haha:)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

Garfie, congrats, that's fantastic news and great that you have another scan next week.


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy :dust::dust:

When are you gonna :test:?!


----------



## Mistyy

*Butterfly* - my lovely. You know i do not _do_ the 'T' word! :haha::winkwink:

(thank you for the :dust:) 

<sucks it all up>


----------



## garfie

Thanks Ladies

Very nervous - every twinge, cramp, pain has me thinking:cry:

But I saw it:cloud9: - so I now have to believe in it:happydance:

Misty - Aw wow - could you be next? - they say it comes in 3s when are you due?:dust::dust::dust: fingers crossed for you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Misty - I've just gone all giddy - ok doesn't 18 days of high temperatures mean there is a STRONG possibility of pregnancy:happydance::happydance:

So when are you going to test? Just looked at your chart WOW:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty I'm keeping everything crossed for you! I'm praying your our third

Af hasn't settled so I'm staying home this weekend I only have a 1 hr window or I flood so I can't drive 2 hrs away or deal with it at the inlaws. I have to admiti. Having a pity party I really feel my body is failing me ttc for over 2 yrs and can't get pregnant, and now I'm on af hall. I will admit I'm not happy af is messing up my life and long weekend and I will mostly be alone dh is going to his folks and the kids are working 

Maybe I'll see if any of my gf are around to come over for a drink


----------



## Pippi_elk

Looking good Misty...but can understand you dont want to get too excited. maybe wait another few days and if temps still look good then test. But looks different to all your other charts....

I'll be popping back tomorrow to see how your charts looks....hopefully this board is on a roll...


Sorry to hear you're feeling so miserable pdmc. Really sucks with af...surely it must ve letting up soon, is it really heavy bleeding all the time or just sporadic but you can't trust that it won't strike when out? 
If its really heavy all the time....be careful you're not loosing too much blood.


----------



## pdmcd17

Pipi I am mostly heavy it settles a bit if I don't do anything ir just sit I can last 2ish hrs. If I'm up moving or doing something 1h before I need to change my tampon or flood out

My dr told me to drink lots of water and take an iron supliment. I'm taking it easy today to see if it settles. I'm on day 4 of heavy. 
I think I'm more upset dh went I feel he failed a test.


----------



## pieceofpie

Pdmc17, that is some heavy bleeding that you're having and this could cause you lose iron. An iron supplement for women who has heavy bleeding is Lydia Pinkham you could speak to your doctor about it if you do not trust what I am saying. I have also heard persons getting pregnant from it. Not me cause I have stage II high blood pressure ...eheheh.

My fingers cross and I wish you all the best. May I also suggest a drink that is great for you and your friends..simple lemonaid with ginger and some gin pour into a tall glass with crush ice garnish with peppermint leaves and lemon slices it would cleanse the kidney put back the acidity in the body and relax the senses. Just my two cents.... On the other hand I hope you feel better and pray that AF stop quickly and you at least enjoy part of the holiday.

AFM: Temp has been up down etc. have extreme hunger, thirst, and nausea also let me tell you about my right nipple shooting like crazy and I am losing weight like there is no tomarrow so now I look like olive on a straw...I guess I will have to wait and see what happens (temp dip today below the coverline on DPO6). 

Everyone else hello and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Pdmc, that's a lot of blood. I know there are guidelines about when to get checked out by hospital....if you are regularly saturating a pad within a hour...I'm sure google will give you advise but just be careful. Or ring your on call doc if it continues.

Pop, yea ur chart is a bit erratic, hope the stabbing pain disappears soon


----------



## pieceofpie

Thanks PiPi, I am feeling a bit better to the point I could enjoy some chicken souce for dinner, what I did to feel better was drink pepper water as well with lemon, it help lots.

Hope everyone is doing well and I will pray in the morning that each and everyone get their BFP this month.

Will be taking a friend of mine tomarrow to Eleuthera for a day of sun, sand and sea with drinks in order to assist with her ordeal. I will have some sky juice for you ladies..lets hope I dont get too drunk. lol


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* - what a pity we're not all a little bit closer to each other. We could have come round and given tea, cake and hugs on your weekend. I'm really hoping your bleeding eases up today. DH going to his inlaws - well - i don't think the guys understand what a misery it is to have a heavy AF. It brings you down at the best of times and yours sounds awful. I think these days we're all conditioned to 'get on with it' and be 'strong' and embrace our natural, womanly cycles. Which is fine - but then when we hint that we are really struggling with it no one hears us :( I hope you got some TLC and :wine: from your mates :)

*PoP* - your remedies all sound delicious! I'm going to get on a plane and come find you! :haha: Worrying that you are loosing weight though. Are you meant to be? Temp dip on DPO6 is good.

*Pippi * - bless. :friends: Waiting with me. I'm fully expecting AF today. I've been here before, you've all been here with me before!

*Garfie* - don't you go getting giddy please! :haha: A woman in your condition!! I'm so grateful for all the good vibes and :dust:

I got all tearful yesterday in the car. We were out shuttling between houses and DH was up for buying some drinks and getting drunk together in the evening for stress relief (house move, work stress) I just blurted out ''i'm 4 days late''. 

The thing is i know deep down this is my body playing shitty tricks on me, but you have to do the sensible thing don't you??. Trying to get on as if nothing is happening and not making a big deal of it is hard when you then have to change your plans ''just in case'' all the bloody time :cry:

I told him all this (sniffing and snivelling in Tesco's car-park :dohh:) and he was lovely. Bug hug. Said we'll just hang in there. Carry on as usual. No ones got their hopes up. We've got enough going on to keep us busy ........ but no drink for me and he's on litter tray duty! 

Anyway - i'll stop moaning :coffee::haha:
Temps still up. Boobs are like great hot melons. No AF. (Terrified every time i go to the loo)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Misty - What are you doing up so early on a Sunday? - can't you sleep, need a pee?:haha: - by the way every thing is looking GOOD:flower: doesn't it make a huge difference when you are both singing from the same hymn sheet:winkwink:good that you've put precautions in place just in case:happydance: off litter duty is no bad thing:haha:

Hoping this is it for you hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Still looking good Misty...small dip but still nice and high. 2 more days like this and I'd definatley be testing.

Ff giving me a crosshairs for ovulation for last week and I think its probably right. So now do I stop temping as I said I would stop once ovulation was detected and reduce the stress ? Take the focus off ttc....as zita west its not helpful once you have stablished your normal cycle
While I enjoy the potential of a nice chart its so stressful....think you'll agree Misty!

Think we all have had wee tears in weird places, Tesco carpark not a bad place as at least your in the car. Glad to hear dh was supportive, we really can't keep this from them thought..it comes out one way or another.


----------



## pieceofpie

Misty, you are more than welcome to come here and I would be more than happy to accomodate you. Only thing is there is lots of water if you happen to come in the rainy season to the point you will be pulling your hair out.

Four days late with high temp is a good sign I think however, I am glad that you did not attempt to drink and start taking precaution should in the event. I have tons of remedies to make you feel much better but I know you would not try them. I am Jamaican who grow up in the Bahamas so basically everything that is done is natural or comes from what you might call bush.

MY temp went up this morning to about .8, never this high at 7dpo however, I am not holding on because I am feeling nothing in terms of symptoms with the exception of my stomach growling and acting like food had never entered it from my birth, the funny is that I am not hungry. I have no idea why I am losing weight, I know that I am starting to look how I was when I was in my twenties. Now if I could just get back down to 2so I can remember what it felt like again.

Misty I hope everything pan out for you.

Pippi whata happening in your schedule right now.

Everyone else irie and have a blessed Sunday and remember the most high/

Gwaan go get sum shut eye righta now..cause me day ya fi the day, mon (sorry just started learning my Jamaican language.


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy said:


> *Butterfly* - my lovely. You know i do not _do_ the 'T' word! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> (thank you for the :dust:)
> 
> <sucks it all up>

:brat: :haha:

:coffee: :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

garfie said:


> ....Very nervous - every twinge, cramp, pain has me thinking:cry:....

Garfie... me too :nope: I wish I could just enjoy the news. I just have to try and relax into my 'one day at a time' mantra but sometimes it's hard. What day is your next scan? 

Mistyy... oh hun I hope it's your body playing the BIGGEST and BEST trick of your life :flower:

Pippi... what did you decide about temping? :hugs:

Butterfly... you are getting really close to starting meds now :happydance:

POP... did you have a good weekend, anything exciting? You sound like an exciting kind of gal :haha::winkwink:

pdmcd17... that's a lot of bleeding, have you had that checked. That sounds like mine previously - one day I ended up in hospital because I nearly passed out driving home from work - and they found a massive fibroid the size of a mango! I was having regular gyno checkups but it had developed in-between checks.


----------



## pieceofpie

Maddy, I went shopping yesterday and hang out with my mom which was great. Today I am taking a friend of mine who suffered a loss to Eleuthera for some sun, sand, sea and drinks, wont be drinking anything with rum, she is a christian so am I just a tab bit more fun...

Tomarrow is an holiday (Majority Rule Day) here we have an holiday just about every month sometimes it Friday and Monday together and most times its just Monday....I promise Arnold my dog a day on the beach, a hot dog and let him go and sniff some butts. He is a toy breed that loves the ladies, the bigger the better for him.

Anyway how are you? also like you I am concern for PDMCD17 and the bleeding was speaking to my doctor about it and he said anytime you have to change tampons that often which is not good by the way because of TSS it means there is a fibroid and as long as a MC can be ruled out, she should visit the ER right away because one she will be enemic from lost of iron and the amount of blood loss. There is a term that was used which I will call him back today and get the name for her. Oh I almost forgot, she needs to lay down with her feet slightly elevated to tilt the pelvic and take the strain off it, also did she lift or move anything too heavy these are all factors to consider. 

We are women in our forties (even though some dont act it...me) but things like this is serious and cause for concern, different things work in diffierent cultures and I cannot say what would work for Pdmcd17 over there but I know if I had lived close to her that bleeding would be slowing down at the moment. Hope everything work out for the best.

Pippi glad about the big O. I dont cry just get really angry at myself and give myself a massive headace. I just cant cry all the tears died with my children.


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty everything sound promising, tescos a pharmacy (drug store ) right? You didn't buy a test wow you have determination to not test yet.

Pipi stop temping and relax you ov so enjoy now,with less stress 

Pop hearing your bush comment mad me laugh, my ex was all into natural remedies including herb (roflol - weed). They were always after me to take ginger ( ugh- it makes nauseated).

I actually decided to stop changing the tampon every hour as I was wondering if it was tearing at an area making the bleeding worse. I dont even have one in now so fxd crossed. I have slowed down. My dr did mention a fibroid. If the bleeding does start back I will go to the hospital. I did rest all day and talk to dh today. He didn't understand and is coming home today. He just thought af was inconvirncing my life.

I had a quiet evening my dtr spent time with me she just got home from Florida yesterday. It was nice to have mom and dtr time.
Today will be another quiet day, I'm gonna go out for sushi with my kids tonight


----------



## Nise

For Misty [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I hope the universe answers. :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Popping back in. I've missed a lot - congrats to Maddy and Garfie and possibly Misty. Hi to everyone else. I'm trying to stay off of all other threads. It doesn't help. Plus I'm not really trying till July. My cbfm is busted so I may buy another. Anyway I'm hoping for a good story to share soon :-(


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - i was asking myself the same thing! I just cant lay in these days, but i force myself usually on a Sunday. Yesterday though i woke up and wanted to temp and check what was happening down below, then i was side awake :dohh: 

*Pippi* - i'm glad you got your ov day. As for temping through luteal phase - i think this is something seasoned charters all agree is down to the individual to decide on. It doesn't tell you anything much. Not much fun to see your temps start to drop. I don't bother temping through AF. I think we've spoken about this before - but there is this daft subconscious thing that achieving a good chart GETS you pregnant around ov day, and maybe KEEPS you pregnant in the luteal. I had the window open a bit wide last night and our room was cold when i woke up and i thought OH NO! My temps! lol. :haha: So ... i think do what makes you happy hon. If you like to complete your chart, then temp. If you're happy chucking away the thermometer for a couple of weeks after you get your ov then do it. 

DPO20, steady temp, no spotting.


----------



## Mistyy

Pressed send too soon!

*Butterfly, Maddy, Nice* and *Maxi *- thank you for your [-o&lt; and :dust:

*PoP* - bless. I would LOVE to come to Jamaica, and i love to hear the language. I believe in natural remedies 100%.

*PDMCD* - good idea to stop using the tampons for now. I have no problem with them but my youngest has found they give her awful cramps :( Tesco is a big supermarket. Some of them are huge and virtually every town in England has one! I didn't buy a test :coffee: I'm glad your DH is supporting you now :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Misty - Love your determination - looking at your chart the dip on CD5 looked good - and what was the spotting on CD14 - I had spotting with this pregnancy but it wasn't like my normal spotting - in fact if I hadn't been looking I wouldn't have seen it:haha: it was that minute:flower:

So I still think everything is looking good for you hun - and remember if you are pregnant ([-o&lt;) your temps will not be reliable now - only a :test: will give you an answer:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

If i remember rightly (as i wasn't paying much attention at the time - thought it was a normal boring cycle) I had a tiny tiny smear of brown when i wiped on DPO13, and a horrible blackish smear on CD14. Both were hardly worth noting, and i didn't record it at the time. I actually went back a couple of days ago and recorded the spotting, just so i would remember. I've had egg whitey mucus on and off the last week or so. I'm just so scared every time i go for a wee! :dohh: This is getting silly now. I'm so frightened of testing though. I don't even want to think about it.

I was going to ask if anybody knows what happens to your temps in the event of ovulation occuring, then missing a period. Not 'cos you're pregnant - just missing it. Do they stay up?? Slip down?? :shrug:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

For gods sake woman :test: :haha: sorry, getting excited here :blush:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

I can understand not testing as until you test you sit in a status quo


----------



## pdmcd17

Lazy Monday morning here love holidays and its sunny and warm! Having a coffee on the deck with the dogs. I wish I could have slept longer though

Misty when I was temping in the beginning on anovulatory months I was erractict but above my cover because your progesterone is up still till af. Mine were up and down like a seesaw though

Are you still having some symptons? How many days are you late now? I'm praying for you to get a bfp!!! 

Hi max, and greens

Garfie how are you feeling?


----------



## booth19

Garfie - so pleased for you, seem really good numbers :thumbup: 

Mistyy - you must have great restraint - to be sat in Tesco and not buy a test and use it - I would have been in Tesco toilets :haha:. I missed AF a couple months back and temp was higher until next AF came! no idea reason - only way to be sure is to :test::test:

PdmcD - hope you are over the worst and you can get out and about without worrying .

Hi butterfly - only 4 days until injections, sending ;lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you.

Hi to everyone else, Pipi, Maxi, Pop and anyone else I have missed. Glad to see at least a couple of BFP on here.


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi Everyone :wave:

Garfie and Maddy - Congratulations!!!!

Mistty - Its looking good. But maybe a test might be in order now???? :winkwink:


Hello to everyone else... Pippi, Butterfly, PDMC, POP, Nice, Maxxi, Booth ( I do hope I haven't forgotten anyone, please excuse my addled brain if I've missed you).

AFM: Well, I don't want to bring a downer on all this happy news but things aren't going to well. My dh has decided he's probably going to take a job in the UAE (only 25 days holiday a year!!!) Although I am working on the freezing swimmers so I can do IUI if he's not here. But the worst news was from my visit to the recurrent miscarriage clinic. It would seem that my prescription for sticky blood (which I've never tested positive for) may have been detrimental so the consultant is testing my clotting factors and running the test again but if all comes back normal then it looks like my presciptions could have complicated matters. My dh is very angry because the last MC happened on the day I injected the prescribed blood thinners. BUT even worse than that they did a US and found I only had a 4mm uterine layer and he's pretty sure after asking me some questions that I have scarring from my D&C last year. So I have to wait 10 weeks for a Hysteroscopy, and if they find anything they will have to cut the scars out and I may have to have a balloon in my uterus while it heals. This is something I was worried about last June and questioned my GP but she did nothing other than a US scan which won't pick up scarring. Scarring can also cause miscarriage! So potentially I've had this scarring since last June and lost another one either from scarring or the precriptions. The wait is going to take about 6 months (waiting for operation, then waiting to heal) and so that impact alone is troubling. Now my AF is nearly 3 days late which I realise could be because there's so little in there but its just another thing to bring me down. I just can't believe this is happening to be honest. Once again, sorry for bringing the board down when so much wonderful, wonderful and potentially more wonderful (Mistty) news at the moment.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no barni, that is not good :growlmad::growlmad: damn they didn't pick that up earlier. I hope you can get some answers :hugs::hugs:

I just came back from the UAE about 18 months ago after 7 years there. Would you not go with him? Maybe you could just sit round the pool and relax for a bit :)


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello Everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Barnaibibear, Just reading your post bought tears to my eyes.:cry: I am sorry to know what you are going through and the pain you must be currently feeling. What explanation did you get for them giving you the anti clotting agent or could not a simple baby asprin 81mg do the trick. :growlmad: How come the doctor did not pick up on the scaring of the tissue, did she do a vaginal u/s or a scan either way you can see the scars. I am so upset for you and the pain not to imagine losing a child because of this crop. I get so angry and please demand to know exactly what is going on..also can you get a second opinion? I will keep you in my busom and do some heavy praying for you that God pull you through this and that everything work out properly. I need to do some research and speak to my medical self. :angel:

Mistyy...you are more than welcome to come to Jamaica, I have a piece of property in Linstead up in the mountain and this is used for growing oranges so when you enter the country you smell nothing but orange blossom and see the mountains on one side. There is alot of natural trees there as well, jackfruit, banana, yam, apple, nuts, cashew fruit and nuts, cocos most of the tropical fruits etc and these are taken right off the tree and cut just for you. There is the river to swim into or you can catch your own shrimps, you could slide through the forrest visit the caves...many, many things to do...however I live in the Bahamas from the age 10...still go to Jamaica and take friends. 

I started using tampom when I first got a period and find that whenever they hurt, it could be any of the following: The tampon is too large she is not passing enough blood for it to be fully wet. When inserted rather than pushing straight it it turn at an angle and can be quite painful more so when it needs to removed. They have teen age tampon which is slender lite purple box. 

MISTYY, WILL YOU TEST ALREADY!!!........WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR? THE BABY TO BE BORN. 

Pdcmd17, I so glad you are feeling much better, you had me worried for a moment there missy....Has it stop completely yet? 

Hello booth17, pippi and avm_mom how are you ladies doing? If I miss anyone else please excuse me fogging brain today. Howa are you ladies doinng today.

AFM: I know I am out this month, my temp drop my 97.8 go 95.7, I dont see it climbing back up anytime soon and few symptoms I had is now gone. AF is predicted to start on Saturday of this week to Monday of next so I am doing my count down to AF. I am not sure if this a sign to say I am over 40 this is not going to happen so throw in the towel. I guess I have another decision to make in the next coming two weeks.....

Enjoy the day, I will be heading back to Nassau in a another seven hours so I will try and get something to drink to steady my nerves and end my disappointment. Such is life.... please ladies dont take this as me been in the dumps far from it just a bit razzel thats all.


----------



## pieceofpie

:


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear the bad time you are having barnibear. I can understand how frustrated you feel about the long road ahead and the delay in identifying the scarring...at our age every month is precious. Yes can you not go to UAE or maybe its too much upheaval for twins and now that you know you need surgical procedures its hard to just drop everything. 

Yea we talked about charting before Misty...I took it again this morning so will play it day by day. Its very hard to just stop...might just put the thermometer in a different room before I go to bed and then I can't test. I would like to try not temping and see if I find it liberating.

When are you going to test ...going to wait until a week after af is due and your temps are still up? 



pieceofpie said:


> Hello Everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> MISTYY, WILL YOU TEST ALREADY!!!........WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR? THE BABY TO BE BORN.
> 
> .

Lol lol lol....that's all I can say.


Sorry to hear your temps are dropping Pop...well its not over till af arrives...


----------



## Pippi_elk

Still looking good Misty... Is ff saying ur triphasic yet?


----------



## garfie

Misty - I came on to see if you had updated yet - but no you are keeping us hanging :haha:

Temps are still looking good hun - hoping you have some good news for us soon:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee:

:test:

:coffee:

:hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Hello :)

FF is being a pain in the *rse *Pippi*! It's made my cross hairs dotted, and shoved my 3,2,1,Test! days up as if my average cycle is 32 days long! Only about twice in the last two *years* of FF have i had a cycle longer than 30 days! I am a 28/29 girl! Grrrrrr. 

But thank you for asking :rofl::hugs:

I wanted to say about temping - i think i've said it before - but for the last year or so i've kept my thermometer in the bathroom and done my temping when i get up for a wee before going downstairs or getting dressed. I dont take allot of notice of what time it is (late on a weekend, early in the week, not at all if i've been drinking) and also i'll chat, have a drink, pick up laundry ect before i temp too. Sometimes i'll be sat on the loo with the darn thing hanging out of my mouth having a conversation with one of the kids about where their uniform is or whatever! I just take the reading and that's that. I'm still getting a recognisable pattern 99% of the time. Temping in this house is a *very* laid back affair :haha: (that's why it's a bit ziggy zaggy too - :shrug: - but it's enough for me)

*Barnie* - i want to send you lots of hugs. I feel you have been treated badly by your medical people. It's allot of stupid blunders all put together to make life very difficult and very upsetting for you. You poor poor lady. Are you taking steps to ensure you wont be treated by those same people again? Change your GP maybe too? 3 days late you say? How are you feeling? xxxxx

*PoP* - i really LOL'd at your post. I will test ...

And if i had the money i'd be on a plane to see you in your lovely country this summer! We had to cancel a wonderful holiday to Gambia 2 years ago because of my MC :( (lost all the money becasue the insurance wouldn't pay out, but that's another story :roll:)

Don't give up! 40 is just a number. We're all here plodding away against the odds - but there's always that chance. If you can find a way to ttc without it taking over your mind/relationship/mental health - then that is the way forward. While there's a cycle there's a way!!!

*Greens* - you're spot on about the status quo, and *every one sending prayers and good vibes thank you so so much*. I'm in a weird place right now, so is DH, and we are terrified of 'bursting the bubble', so to speak.

Soooo .... tomorrow i'll be a week late. Boobs very sore. Tummy feel odd. Not AF odd - just, odd odd. Very emotional - but that's probably because i'm driving myself mad with what if's :( Dh and i have decided together that we are being silly and i must test. And if everything is the same by Friday i'll test then. Probably. I'm so scared. We've been ttc altogether for just over 3 years, and in all that time i've only had one (confirmed) pregnancy .......... be patient with us! We're trying to enjoy this feeble bit of 'just maybe' at the moment :dohh:

:dust: and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie + Butterfly X post. I had to let the guy in with boxes for the move in the middle of my post :haha:

You lot are so lovely :hug:

<sniff>
<sets self off again>


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: mistyy. I know I'm a nag but I am so excited for you and that is probably not a good thing to say as it may feel like it puts pressure on so sorry if that is the case :blush: I just don't know how you have the patience but I think I get the waiting, as long as you don't test there is no chance you can't get a 'no' :flower: 

We'll be here for you whatever, but I hope it is a good whatever :flower::hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistyy said:


> *Barnie* - i want to send you lots of hugs. I feel you have been treated badly by your medical people. It's allot of stupid blunders all put together to make life very difficult and very upsetting for you. You poor poor lady. Are you taking steps to ensure you wont be treated by those same people again? Change your GP maybe too? 3 days late you say? How are you feeling? xxxxx
> 
> Soooo .... tomorrow i'll be a week late. Boobs very sore. Tummy feel odd. Not AF odd - just, odd odd. Very emotional - but that's probably because i'm driving myself mad with what if's :( Dh and i have decided together that we are being silly and i must test. And if everything is the same by Friday i'll test then. Probably. I'm so scared. We've been ttc altogether for just over 3 years, and in all that time i've only had one (confirmed) pregnancy .......... be patient with us! We're trying to enjoy this feeble bit of 'just maybe' at the moment :dohh:
> 
> :dust: and hugs to all xxx


Thanks Mistty. I do feel that all this could have been sorted a long time ago and I just see the time and emotional upset we've been through has been for nothing because of the so called professional that I have had to consult. I'm so upset.

Totally understand why you want to enjoy the "maybe" time. It all looks promising, my lovely. We all have our ways of dealing with things, I'm a tester but never an early tester. I just hope after your maybe time that you have a "this really is it time" :cloud9: 



Pippi_elk said:


> So sorry to hear the bad time you are having barnibear. I can understand how frustrated you feel about the long road ahead and the delay in identifying the scarring...at our age every month is precious. Yes can you not go to UAE or maybe its too much upheaval for twins and now that you know you need surgical procedures its hard to just drop everything.

Pippi and Butterfly. It is a possibility for me to go too. (Pippi I wish I had twins but unfortunately its just me as despite pregnancies I still don't have any little ones at home). I need to wait and see how he settles in to his job etc. Its a big thing for me to go. So much is happening all at the same time, my husband and all this medical stuff so its something that I may think about later. I just want to be "fixed" now and thats our priority, which means staying here as I'm already on the list. 1 week down, 9 weeks to go!


----------



## Spoomie

Mistyy, my darling. I rarely post anymore but have been following your progress the last couple of days and I am crossing it all for you that you are able to deftly sneak in before the door closes on this chapter (re: our previous analogy). I just wanted to remind you to guard your heart my darling, though I fear it could be too late for that. I hope, hope, hope for a happy outcome xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Oh my Dear Sweet Jesus 

:bfp: at 2pm today.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

Misty, I'm sitting at my desk in work and nearly cried when I read that! I'm so so happy for you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Have I made myself clear at how happy I am for you :haha:

Maybe just another round 

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

plus a bit of this :dust::dust::dust:

and some :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh and of course 
:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## greens

Pleased for you, may each step be gentle


----------



## Pippi_elk

Misty....brilliant news! Congratulations, congratulations....

:cloud9:
:cloud9:
:happydance:

So exciting....

Can't believe it....if you know what I mean....I'm in a state of shock as much as if it was myself getting the bfp


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry barnibear that I thought you had twins. got you mixed up with maxxiandniko. Sorry its just hard to remember everyone's details and their circumstances when you have never actually met them...but I should have read your signature. 

Its a bit bad timing with your dh work...pity it was not in a few months time when you've had your surgery. Could he delay it a bit...although such things generally are hard to postpone.


----------



## garfie

Misty - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I nip out for a new bra leave you alone for a few hours:haha:

So bloody pleased for you hun (though I already knew) but as you said we can all appreciate you guarding your heart:winkwink:

So what's next just get fat :haha: or are you tempted to do a digi

Once again hun :yipee::yipee::yipee::holly::holly::holly:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Spoomie

Darling Mistyy. Your patience has been rewarded, so happy for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## booth19

Mistyy - :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations - hers to a H & H 9 months x


----------



## Mistyy

Oh my God thank you so much ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My very own :holly:s. I never truly thought i'd see the day. 

I've been useless all day since i took the test! Just ....... so happy. Staring into space. Burned the dinner, lol. Jim is absolutely over the moon. He's treating me like a piece of fine china.

*Pippi* - i know! :o Oh my God girls. If i can do it you can all do it!!!!!!

Special hugs for lovely *Spoomie*. I _knew_ you were lurking! 

*PieceofPie* - i really think you have bought a little bit of Jamaican magic to the thread!

Praying now that i can keep this little bean in place. 

I decided i was going to test today when i found a Clear Blue in the back of my bedside drawer late this morning. I took it as a sign. I thought 'why torture yourself any longer'. It was the 2nd of a two pack i'd bought ages ago. It came up + in about 3 seconds. I looked at it and thought just do it. I took my mum to a hospital appt. and got back home all shaky and just peed on the stick! 

Sorry for this great long ramble - but does anyone remember me telling on this thread about the big family meal we got called to in a restaurant about 2 weeks after i lost our baby in 2010 ... and it was a big surprise pregnancy announcement by DHs brother ... and it was pure torture with scan pics and chatting about new mother hood for 4 solid hours ... and me trying not to cry the whole way though? Well - we've not been back to that restaurant since. And yesterday DHs mum announced she has organised a 40th birthday meal there for DHs brother* this Saturday*. Another reason why i wanted an answer either way before Friday. I couldn't face sitting in that same bloody restaurant feeling like shite again, having just had a neg test.

I'll shush now!! 

:dust::dust::dust: and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I remember you saying about that mistyy, so glad you get to go back there with your own little bit of exciting knowledge :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Fate does indeed work in mysterious ways - but who gives a damn! MISTY IS PG :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Such fantastic news, absolutely delighted for you :happydance: may the next 9 months be the most healthy and happy ever. I really can't think of anyone who deserves this more than you - you've kept a marvellous sense of humour and been there for everyone throughout what has been a long long journey for yourself. I am over the moon and I think this calls for a celebration! :wine: I'll have a large one for you :hugs:

p.s. you're temping regime is quite possibly the worst I've ever come across :haha: 

Well, it seems that spring truly is in the air - if not in the temperature, can't believe I am still wearing my winter coat! it's nearly June ffs. - what a great month for the 'mature ladies' group! Long may it continue and good luck to you all. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

Butterfly67 said:


> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Have I made myself clear at how happy I am for you :haha:
> 
> Maybe just another round
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> plus a bit of this :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> and some :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh and of course
> :holly::holly::holly:

What she said :flower:
Misty huge CONGRATULATIONS and a H& H 9 months xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty my dear friend I got teary reading that
I'm so happy for you both!!! May you have a healthy and happy 9 months
Have a good time at the bday knowing you have your own little sticky bean in there

So we now have our three!!! Lets see if the goodluck will continue for the rest of us.


----------



## pieceofpie

MISTY, MISTY YEAH MON YA PREGNANT MI A SE. YOU DUN GAAN GIT A PICKNEY INA YA BELLY..... :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Misty I m so happy for you, the way you approach it have made a big impression on and given me a renew sense of respect. Happy and healthy nine for both you and baby and long after. You were getting all the signs CONGRATULATION LADY :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyyyyyyyy YAYAYAYAYAAYAYA :bfp::bfp::bfp:<3<3<3<3<3<3
I am soooooo excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you all so so much <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 I am truly overwhelmed.

What a wonderful board this is :cry::happydance: You are all fabulous, strong, warm hearted lovelies, and you should all be very proud of yourselves too. I wish we could all meet up for a massive group hug! But i guess that _virtually_ that *is* what we have just all done :friends:

:hug::dust::hug::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: :friends: I went to bed last night thinking of you :wacko::haha: and the fact you probably couldn't sleep :happydance:

So pleased we have 3 preggo ladies on here now, it does seem like an age since we had any bfps before this :coffee:

:dust::dust::dust: to all of you!


----------



## Barnabibear

:happydance: Mistty. Wow! So very very very happy for you. Fantastic news. xxx :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone, just read the great news on nise's thread and wanted to congratulate all the ladies with bfps and send hugs and baby dust to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope the surprise is starting to feel real Misty. You still have n't updated ff so your chart is n't green yet ! Are you going to keep temping?

Nice to have you secret bit of joy for the return visit to the restaurant.

Good luck butterfly... Don't you start injections around now?


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi_elk said:


> Hope the surprise is starting to feel real Misty. You still have n't updated ff so your chart is n't green yet ! Are you going to keep temping?
> 
> Nice to have you secret bit of joy for the return visit to the restaurant.
> 
> Good luck butterfly... Don't you start injections around now?

I was just thinking the same abut mistyy's chart Pippi :haha:

Yep I have an injection on Saturday and then start estrogen the week after :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Pippi + Butterfly - Oooh that's really weird, i was going to post later today to say 'help me i can't stop temping'! lol. I have been 'doing' FF, my temps have still been up in the 99's. (except today when they dropped a little, but then i temped at *5am* :shock: - i just cant sleep!) When i click on my own signature here i see the chart updated but no green line. When i go on FF directly i do have a green line since Tuesday.

*Butterfly* - Saturday seems a funny day to start. Or is it me :haha: Be thinking of you tomorrow and sending good vibes anyway.

How is everyone? 

Boobs are agony and i'm tired all the time but i'm not complaining. Nausea is bad but i'm not complaining about that either! Never been so happy to feel so bloody awful :haha:

DH and i are trying to decide on a private clinic to have the nuchal scan at, at the moment. Amazing how the joy is mixed with such huge worry. The one i went to before likes you to go in at 9 weeks for bloods and a quick scan, then 11/12 weeks for the nuchal scan. You don't get long before the blissful happy haze has to part and all the scary stuff begins :( Just dawned on me the other day that we have to choose and register with a new doc asap. as well. Sad to leave my old one, but on Monday we will be living out of the catchment area. Stress stress! New hospital as well! Don't even know which one it will be. Could be Rugby or Northampton. I've heard allot of bad things about one of them :dohh:

I do hope it's ok for me to still pop in here. It feels like home. I showed DH all the congrats and he was very moved by all your lovely messages <3

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mistyy

Just worked the chart thing out - i had the box 'show results of tests' unticked on 'sharing' :dohh::dohh::blush:


----------



## Bravemom

Misty can I just say that you sure had plenty of shagging this month :haha:And your chart is amazing :haha:Still so pleased for you Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Garfie - Good luck with the scan today, hoping to log on later and see a pic :) xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy yes please do stay here this is your home :flower: You have a it of a way to go to beat LilSluz (40 and pg) who temped I think for the whole of the first tri :dohh::haha:

I agree with bmom on all the shagging :sleep: and yay for the :sick: :haha:

Garfie good luck today, sorry I forgot you had a scan :flower: :dust:

Mistyy I had to do the injection on day 21 which falls tomorrow. Lucky my doc surgery is open so the nurse can do it :thumbup:


----------



## pieceofpie

I did two post on this thread and they are gone. Was I deleted or kick off the thread .

Hello everyone, 

not sure if I should write anything since two posts never made it on here.. or maybe my welcome is outlived.....


bye


----------



## Butterfly67

pieceofpie said:


> I did two post on this thread and they are gone. Was I deleted or kick off the thread .
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> not sure if I should write anything since two posts never made it on here.. or maybe my welcome is outlived.....
> 
> 
> bye

PoP, sometimes posts are held back by the admin if they contain certain words or phrases - even inadvertently :shrug: but no, you haven't been kicked off! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pieceofpie

Thank you Butterfly, I said nothing out of the way, now if it was another site I could understand cause I had to speak my mind to an idiot.

Anyway CD26/7 and check cervix last night and it was high, medium (more soft than not) and close. Been having twinges in lower abdomen since yesterday so I was kinda confuse about it cause I don't recall this happening so late in the game. Oh well I will read up on it and see what gives.

Back to bed..only get up to temp.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Ha ha the comments about Misty shagging ! If that's what it takes to get a bfp I'll never get there.!!!

Glad you are now green Misty. If I ever get a bfp I'm going to stop temping. Last time i got a bfp I temped and every drop in temp stressed me out. In the end despite the mc it took a week for the temps to drop.

Good luck with the new gp and hospital...all change. Oh and please don't leave us..it would nt be the same without you.

Good luck for stimm injections butterfly....keep us updated on your progress.

Hope you got on ok today Garfie...


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty this is home please stay I know I want to hear yours and the others with bfp how you three are doing, even if its pop ins. 
Misty are you gonna change your status from ttc?

Afm af is finally settling ( praying its ending and she won't act up again)
Dh leaves Monday for business to Phoenix ( I didn't want to go) sucks its been a while since we bd and he's leaving around the time af will (fx'd ) will be gone.

I have an ultrasound booked to see what's going on. Honestly if you'd asked me three days ago when af was still wicked I wanted a hysterectomy today not so. It's amazing how af can mess with us and our emotions.

I hope everyone is good it's nice to see old ones from our group pop back in!


----------



## Mistyy

*PDMCD* - oh yeah! :blush: i'll change it now. And thank you :hugs: 

That's bad timming that your DH is going away just as you're 'free' :dohh: So glad AF is nearly at the gate. When is your ultra-sound?

*Pippi* - Thank you too :hugs: and the temping ..... it's weird, it's out of habit AND it's such a nice change to see something different after 2 bloody years of the same old temp drop followed by AF! :rofl: As for the shagging - i'd like to say that it was dedicated ttc'ing ... but it wasn't :blush::haha:

*Garfie* - how's you?

*Butterfly* - Big Day! :happydance:

*Bravemom* - :wave:

*PoP* - don't you dare leave the thread! :hugs: I honestly believe you have bought us luck here, and you're most most welcome too :flower:

*Booth* - :wave:

*Everyone else* + *lurkers* :wave:

AFM - found the new doctors yesterday, and it seems a nice place. 10/15 min's drive away through the lanes. Just got to fill in a pile of forms now. So much to do. 

Highs and lows emotionally. Going to that meal tonight. Feel a little wobbly about it. I so want this pregnancy to have a happy outcome this time. I want to be blissfully happy but am so worried in case somethings going to go wrong. Arrgghh.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

PCMCD I think that although you are less inclined to go for the tests now that AF is on her way out it would be a good idea to get checked out :flower:

Mistyy, of course you are going to be worried, it is only natural. But one good thing is the fact you were so reluctant to test :growlmad::haha: means you are already over 5 weeks which is brilliant. Sending you massive sticky and healthy baby vibes. There is a lady who is mostly now on fb not bnb who is currently 20+ weeks with a healthy baby at age 46 and I know that there are always 'hope' stories out there but throwing the odd one in now and then maybe doesn't hurt (and she is way older than you of course, like me!) :flower:

garfie, how are you doing hon?

:hi: waves to everyone else


----------



## Maddy40

Ditto to everything B'fly has said Mistyy :hugs: I'm finding that if I try and think "big picture" (ie: too far in the future) then the stress and worry creeps in as I start thinking statistics and risk factors for different syndromes etc. But if I just focus "day by day" then I'm perfectly fine. Maybe that might work for you too :kiss::flower:

Does it all feel real to you? For me it doesn't. I have the POAS positive tests in the top drawer in the bathroom. I need to take them out regularly to double-check that there really ARE 2 lines :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone :flower:Maddy and misty sending lots of sticky dust your way :hugs::hugs:Is there someone else on here pregnant ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie as well :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pdmcd17

Misty June 3 is my ultrasound 
Butterfly no I do want to get tested I never want to go through that again ( it was my thought of a hysterectomy I've changed my mind about).

Maddy and garfie how are you feeling? Mistyi agree with maddy focus on day by day. How is your move going?

Hi pop, butterfly bmom, pop, pippi, misty hope you all are well and anyone I missed anyone


----------



## Mistyy

*Maddy* - it feels different every day. I was in a bit if a haze for the first 2 days. I was a bit down yesterday. I thought the best course of action was to prepare myself for the worst and try to stop being optomistic. But that made me so miserable i was practically in tears by mid afternoon :dohh: I too have the test in my bedside drawer. It's only recently i threw away the pos. test i kept from two years ago. That felt awful at the time. I'm having much stronger symptoms than i had last time. But who knows?

*Butterfly* - bless you :) :friends: I AM old! :rofl: Yes, officially i'm 6 weeks on Tuesday. I need to decide what we're doing and ring the private clinic on Tuesday if that's the way we want to go. The consultant there likes you in at 9 weeks for bloods (and a quick free scan).

*PDMCD* - 3rd June. Right. Good vibes at the ready! The meal went well. We decided in the week that we were not going to tell a soul ..... then went and told everyone last night :haha: It's not that often DHs family is all together really. His eldest bro lives in Scotland, and his other bro + sister live a way away form us too. So we just did it! Everyone was happy and are keeping their fingers crossed for us. It felt like this is probably our last chance to have an ''announcement'', so we went for it. 

*Pippi* - how are you?

*Garfie* - WHERE are you?

*Barnie* - how are you?

Had a nose bleed when i got up this morning :wacko: What's that about then?! Gonna tell my mum today. I'll tell her not to start knitting this time ..... 

Move is *tomorrow* :shock: Just made a list of the things we need to get done today. Dreading packing 'the kitchen' later. Oh my God. Just the thought of it's making me tired! lol.

*Everyone* - :hug: and :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm glad you told your family (well DH's) - like you say it is your opportunity to give out your good news and no one can take that moment away from you :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## booth19

MIstyy - sometimes just getting out there gives a little relief - try to relax and I know thats much easier said than done and enjoy each day xx

Garfie - where are you? hope you are ok and just enjoying the bank holiday sunshine :)

Hi Butterfly - how are things going? have everything crossed for you 

Hi to everyone else - will write late but off to enjoy the little sunshine we actually get :)


----------



## Bravemom

Misty I had nose bleeds in pregnancy with my dd all the time and it freaked me out but i found out thst they are pretty common due to the blood vessels in your nose expanding and the increased blood supply puts more pressure on the vessels causing them to rupture and bleed ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just a real quick pop in - everything seems to be going fine - except I can't get rid of these terrible headaches :cry: hence the reason I've not been online much - in case it was that, the only relief I can find (unless you know of any others) is to :sleep: not quite so easy with two lively boys and a hubby who is working away at the moment:cry:

Regarding the pregnancy it is all in my signature - I have another scan on June 3 when I come back off holiday (a few days in Spain) we booked it a while ago with the children - so hoping just relaxing will do the trick:shrug:

If anyone knows any home remedies please share :hugs:

Thanks for all your wishes - Misty I feel exactly the same want to enjoy it - but scared to:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Bravemom

Garfie . Hope the headaches pass soon . Prob hormone related . Have a lovely hol and feel better soon . One day at a time :hugs::hugs:


----------



## booth19

Garfie- will be the hormones - have you tried 4head - the herbal remedy you put on your head? maybe that may help? 

See you pg ladies you don't have to worry because as soon as you don't post on here for a day we worry for you :)


----------



## Maddy40

Garfie our 7 week scans will be the same day - June 3.


----------



## Pippi_elk

hello everyone !

Misty hope the move went well and that you are n't too exhausted after it. Great that you told dhs family....I would n't want to keep it to myself either !

good luck sorting out the tests etc....as Maddy said try take one day at a time. 
Try enjoy your BFP but I know you can't live in dreamland.... as much as we all want to.

Hope the injection went well Butterfly...what's next for you?


good luck for 3rd june Garfie and Maddy. that's also your date too Pmdc...hope the usound gives you some anwwers. the usound should show fibroids I think but not endometrosis (spelling??).

hows it going Pop? had a quick look at your chart..its hard to know where you are as ovulation is n't very clear. do you use ovulation predictions kits?

all ok here. I have been having bad neck pain for the last week that has stopped me getting a good nights sleep. I started taking pain killers the last few nights before bed and I'm getting better sleep which I think is slowly helping it lessen. Its part of my chronic pain/rsi issue ....but when its bad I'm thinking how could I do this and have a baby but thankfully it does n't flare up very often. This is the worst its been in the last few years.

stopped temping...both to try what its like and since I'm taking paracetmol etc I don't know if my temps would be very accurate. Its nice not to have to think of it in the morning and takes the focus off a little on ttc. I'll probably do it until ovulation again next month. Af may be due to tomorrow...but after the IVF my ovulation is a bit messed up so not really sure when she should show.


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie I hope the headaches go away soon
Misty and Marie how cool your both having your ultrasound on the same day and the three of you are so close in dates
Pippi I'm hoping fo you that the witch stays away and you start a new round of bfps

Goodness knows I'm having everyone's af. I have now been having heavy bleeding again since yesterday yeah I'm officially on to 23 days ( minus 3-5 days of regular to light flow) a
I can't wait for my ultrasound, to figure out what is wrong and how to fix it

How is everyone else


----------



## Butterfly67

PDMDC that is ridiculous, I hope you can get that fixed soon, that is really not right :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

Congratulations to misty and garfie and a happy and healthy 9 months you both so deserve this xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

How's everyone doing? :flower:

Mistyy, Garfie, Maddy hope you preggo ladies are good

Wanted to wish those with appointments tomorrow good luck :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## Reb S

Hello all you old friends and a few new ones - I just popped in to see how you're all doing and 3 of you have done it!
FANTASTIC!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months, Maddy, Garfie and Mistyy!
:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## pdmcd17

I was hoping to hear exciting news from the three ladies who are expecting after your appointments

How are you ladies feeling?

I had my ultrasound and I don't have a fibroid I do have another ovarian cyst this time on left its almost 5 cm yeah me at least I know what's causing this messed up af. I'm still spotting I'm on day 38 of her being here she's been light. The past few days ( on the weekend it was spotting), thankfully it's not heavy right now.

I will make an appointment with my dr to see what options there are cause I'm done with her being here, I want my life back. I finally started iron suppliments cause I'm so tired darn witch. 

How is everyone else doing


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi pdmc, well good that you got an explanation ...can't cysts go away by themselves or maybe ones like yours need further intervention. Did they tell you at the time any possible alternatives to treat it? 

Yea hope all went well for the ladies who had their early scans yesterday.

Hope you're getting on ok butterfly...must be coming up to travelling to Spain?

All ok with me. We have sunshine here at last....
Af arrived and heading up to ovulation this weekend...
Going to see an immunologist in 2 weeks to investigate the allergic reaction i had to the sedative/pain killer during egg collection at ivf. Luckily my health insurance will cover the appointment even thought they don't cover for ivf...otherwise the wait was 18 months!


----------



## Butterfly67

38 days of the :witch: is seriously unfunny pdmdc :nope::hugs::hugs:

Mistyy how are you doing hon? :flower:


----------



## Nise

PMDC - that's seriously shit - Take you're broomstick witch and BOGOFF! Glad you at least know what's at the root of it, and yeah, I think those cysts just go on their own.

Wondering how the preggo's are doing - hope all scan's went well today. 

AFM - Busy busy busy, I don't know where time goes - the Social worker is making his 2nd to last monthly visit on Friday - I swear he was only here the other day!!! 

Lovely to have more than one day of sunshine - long may it last. :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone - just a quick update. Our scan last week was good and all on track. While I don't have any MS (only had a few days at 6 weeks), I've been struck down by terrible reflux. I am very uncomfortable no matter what I do, struggle through work, eat antacids by the handful and then sleep. I've heard it's not unusual for the reflux to persist throughout the entire pregnancy - eek!


----------



## Nise

Maddy, you poor love that sounds horrid, I hope it doesn't last the rest of the term for you. So pleased to hear your scan went well though and everything is as it should be. That's fantastic news.

PDMC - Has that witch buggered off yet? I do hope so.

Pippi - Hope you're having a good 'O' weekend! :winkwink:

AFM, well we had the 2nd to last visit from the social worker on Friday. He had a long chat with K regarding her wishes in terms of not having a social worker anymore and being happy here. So look's like the end of next month will see us Social Services free :happydance:

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news Nise :happydance: is special guardianship a permanent thing or does it change to adoption at any stage if you don't mind me asking? :flower:

Maddy glad all is going well but :growlmad: at the reflux.

Where's everyone else gone? :shrug::growlmad:


----------



## greens

Busy gardening


----------



## maryanne67

Walking the dog in the sunshine ,,,

Maddy so pleased everything on track but boo to the reflux hope it buggers off soon for you x

Butterfly times flying et be here before you know it x 

Nise sounds like k has settled in nicely roll on social services free x

Pcmcd hope AF has left you alone now x

Hi greens how's it going x

Misty how are you x

Garfie how are you x

Everyone else hi x

AFM ov should be here next couple of days so :sex: for me n oh won't know what's about to hit him lol and heres some :dust: for us all for some more bfps around here x


----------



## Nise

Butterfly67 said:


> Great news Nise :happydance: is special guardianship a permanent thing or does it change to adoption at any stage if you don't mind me asking? :flower:
> 
> Maddy glad all is going well but :growlmad: at the reflux.
> 
> Where's everyone else gone? :shrug::growlmad:


You can apply for adoption, but we were advised in the early days not to go for adoption straight away as this would make the process so much longer (it was already 9 months!!! but we would have had to go through the entire process and attend panels and be passed by the panels) The Special guardianship is a permanent thing though in our case until K reaches 18. It was introduced about 5 years ago and was originally intended for older children who wanted a permanent family home rather than a foster family but didn't necessarily want to cut all ties with birth parents. It is often used now for children that are bought up by other members of the family as it gives both a sense of permanence. Personally, I think it is an easy way for childrens services to relieve themselves of any financial burden, unlike Foster parents SG's do not generally receive an income - which is why they push it so hard! I guess the only down side is that there is always that tiny risk for the SG's that the birth parents will see the light, sort themselves out and go back to court to get their child back - though I hate the idea of that - perhaps in the big, unselfish scheme that is a good thing. According to the Social Worker we were with, it's quite unusual for birth parents to do that as they have already had many chances and most simply slip away. K was with a foster family for 2 years prior to the SG order being enforced. Her birth parents have the right to write to her up to 4 times a year - they have not bothered in the first quarter to date. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well it sounds like it is working well and K loves being with you so it hopefully won't make any difference :cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

Mady that sucks about the heart burn

Garfie misty I hope your both doing well

Nise wonderful news! I'm so happy for you all!

Today we painted the front porch railings and finished putting the sand down on the paving stones. My front is now complete!!! Only a few stones to cut then sand left to be put down in the back! It's so nice to be almost down all the renos ( except the basement were waiting till the fall)

We went to a music festival Friday it was 80s bands (Canadian) flashback it was nice.

Yes af is still here she's light so just a tad annoying but I can do stuff now
However I'm a tad anemic so it makes exercising difficult. Hoping the iron and bit b complex kick in soon as heart racing is a pain. I'm swing my dr on fri hopefully I will go back on metformin and regulate again

Hope everyone is well


----------



## garfie

I'm here.......................................

Nise - Well it sounds like things are progressing to a natural end and you have the prize :happydance::happydance: 

Maddy - So sorry you have heartburn - I just have extreme :sleep: and bloat at the moment:hugs:

PD - Wow you sound like you have been busy:flower:

Mary - What sunshine:haha: send some this way pleeeeease:winkwink:

Misty - Hope you are okay mama :hugs:

AFM - I have already had 4 scans and have seen a heartbeat - I have also started a journal so please feel free to stalk ladies :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck with the dr on Friday pdmc, glad to hear af is finally saying goodbye. Hope the dr gives you some answers.


Great Nise that you'll be social services free...sounds like you need not have any need to worry about the parents trying to muster on in LG. you can all settle down to a 'normal' life...

Great Garfie and maddy that scans went well. Th reflux sounds horrid maddy but like us all here...what we would n'g give for that problem 
Do you have another scan again soon Garfie.

Hope things ok for you Misty...you stopped temping i see...hope the house move went well. 

Only a few days more for the lining scan butterfly...best of luck. 

Hope ov gave lots of time for bd Green. 
I also just ovulated but left a bit frustrated as we only managed one well timed bd. dh takes a low does of anti depressants for an anxiety condition. the medication has some sexual side effects so he can find it difficult to bd 2 days in a row. So we tried on Sunday even though he was not in the mood as we had bd on sat....but he could n't deliver 'the goods'. Tried again last night and same thing....think last night was more a physchiologial issue as he felt under pressure...
He feels really bad and I can't let him know how dissapointed/frustrated i am as its just makes things worse....so just venting here as its not something i can exactly share with people in the real world!
We're just going to try every second day next month...need to have some normal bd outside of ovulation first to get his confidence back. When i see lots of fertile cm its hard to skip an evening of bd...so partly my fault for not listening to what he was saying before we tried on Sunday...but its tough balancing act.


----------



## maryanne67

Garfie. Good news on the scan and heartbeat so wonderful , sorry bout the tiredness and bloiat ,a journal I will def be stalking x
Butterfly good luck for your lining scan Friday x
Pippi sorry bout the issues with ohs medication my oh has had problems like that in the past n it doesn't make TTC any easier trying to work out timing it right with oh as well as ovulation but as they. Say it only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm so hopefully 1 good timed bd is enough fxd x
Pcmcd sorry AF is still around albeit light hope your group to the docs gets you back on track and the anaemia gets better x
AFM ov any day now although my ov sticks aren't doing anything yet except a very faint line but CD 17 is usually ov and am on cd15 today 
Everyone else hi and good luck and :dust:


----------



## Nise

Awe Pippi, you have my sympathies - I've been in that situation. Nothing like a bit of ovulation timed sex to turn things into a disaster - and it's hard to zip it when you know the window is so small. Hopefully the Saturday deposit where all long timers and are just chillin and hanging out ready. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

I'm still alive!

No internet at the house and no fancy phone :haha:

We get t'internet on Wednesday so i can catch up properly then.

Miss you all - my head is all over the place with worry. Had a dating scan last Wed. saw heart beat. Got to wait till 12th July for The Big One.

Love to all of you ladies xxxxxxxx will catch up with you all properly soon.


----------



## pdmcd17

Yeah misty heart beat!!!!
That must be hard no Internet how are your kids handling it they must be dying. Goodness knows when ours is down mine are lost and confused.

My dr appoint is now in 2 weeks darn lab hadn't forward my ultrasound, I'm still spotting and getting annoyed but its manageable 

How's everyone else


----------



## Butterfly67

Brilliant news on hb mistyy :happydance::happydance:

Pmcdmd damn about having to wait longet, what a pita :growlmad:

It's all go for my donor egg cycle. Just waiting for a call from the clinic to say they have a donor ready for me :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne67

Awesome news Misty yet for heartbeat x

Pcdmc pita like butterfly says x


Butterfly roll on news of an egg donor its getting exciting for you x

AFM think ov happened yesterday had pains all day n gone today and + ov stick yesterday so keeping my fxd gonna grab oh later for 1 last shot at the egg 

Everyone else :hi: and good luck here's some :dust: for us all


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great to see u back Misty and brill that you got to the see the hb. Only 1 month to go for the big scan...just try not to worry too much, hope you can relax a bit after seeing hb.


Great news butterfly..do you just keep taking estrogen to maintain you lining for whenever the donor is ready ? 

Really sucks pdmc that your still have spotting...

Fingers crossed for you this month maryanne...yea may as well give it one more shot just in case. I'm not sure exactly which day I ovulated last weekend...ff is saying i ovulated on cd13 before my temp rise but I think its Cd14 as i had ewcm that day (so i override the day in ff). Just hope my one bd on Saturday was good enough timing...

Its all action here and not sure how ill get into the office on Monday as Obama is speaking in the building beside work on Monday morning as part of the G8 summit. The amount of cars/police/security is unbelievable. Work are being as organised as ever and organised training that morning so can't come in a bit late :-(


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh blimey Pippi that looks hectic from what I ave just seen on the news :nope:

Yes I just have to keep taking the estrogen :thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

Pip we had the g8 in cottage country and the g20 in Toronto a few years ago 
All I can say is good luck the police, fences, extra security, military and news reporters. It was a zoo then. 

Maryanne good luck with the de!

Hi butterfly


----------



## Maddy40

Just popping in to say yay to Mistyy for the scan & hb. Not long til the next one! And Hi Garfie, how ru feeling?

Hi to everyone else too :)

AFM - well between work and needing regular naps I'm not really reading or posting much at the mo'. All's good though.


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## maryanne67

Oh Garfie :hugs: so sorry this has happened again ,take it easy hun xx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm so sorry Garfie :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

Very sorry for you to read this


----------



## Spoomie

Bless you Garfie, so so sorry. We can all understand your devastation and your overwhelming pain. I hope you are surrounded by lots of love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh no Garfie. So sorry to hear....really was not expecting bad news from you this time.

Guess the extra scans will help pin point the time the hb stopped ...hope they can do some tests on the foetus to see what might have caused it.

Big hugs to you


----------



## pdmcd17

Garfie hon I'm so sorry for you both, I wish there was more that I could do the a big cyber hug.

Take care of yourself


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Garfie my love. I am so so sorry. Nothing any of us can say will ease the pain but i'm sending you both love and strength. What a horrible shock. 
Please do stay with us. There maybe some comfort we can give you.

We've been back online for precicely half an hour. Was meant to be yesterday. The first thing i've done is log on here to see how my ladies are. My last little post was a rushed one done in Costa on their free internet. With my bloody great lap top all over the table. I had to do some banking stuff, check a million emails and get a line off to you guys all in about 10 mins! So sad for your last update to be such tragic news Garfie.

Pippi - i feel for you on the ''small BD window pressure to time it right'' front. Thankfully DH has always managed to 'deliver', but i'm very familiar with that 'forcing them into it' feeling. It takes away all the joy. It's much easier for us physically at that point i suppose. We really only have to be there and be willing ..... they have to actually have an orgasm. I'm pretty sure i couldn't do that on demand.

I stopped temping because DH was having to log onto FF on his phone to do it for me and then FF got all funny and started saying it no longer knew my ov day dohh:) so i thought bugger this - and stopped.

PDMCD - lord woman you must be literally wrung out! Take that iron supplement. I'm so sorry to hear you're having to go through this. When are you seeing someone to sort it? 

Maddy - with you on the tiredness, bloated, emotional mess'ness. I cried all through my scan last week. 2nd midwife appt. later today. Sobbed all over her last time, 2 weeks ago :blush: she's probably dreading me coming in! Really must get a grip :haha:

Butterfly - :hugs: Everything crossed here for you.

To all: I've caught up with everyone and am wishing everyone well. Lovely to see so many old faces popping in. Don't feel i can do personals for all or it will turn epic! PoP where are you hun?

Great to be back, and thank you for all your thoughts xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Garfie, I was so very very sorry to read your news :nope: I know nothing we can say will heal the pain, but know we are thinking of you <3


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, I've been following this thread but haven't posted in ages. Garfie so sorry to hear your sad news, I can only repeat what everyone else has said. Stay strong, you've been through so much already which shows your strength. We're all here for you. 
Ladies I hope everyone else is well, I have been following your stories even if I haven't posted. 
AFM, we've had a break from drs and injections and the roller coaster of IVF, the hope and the heartbreak. I had my fertility bloods done and again 2 weeks ago and they confirmed what I knew: my AMH levels have fallen massively in a year from 10.9 last year to 1.9 and it explains my poor response to stimulation drugs. Not surprising as im now 42. However FSH was 5.8 which is lower than before and I've been told that it should be below 8, LH 3.1 and oestrodel less than 55. So although my ovarian reserve is low, all else is good (I think), is that how you'd read this? My consultant says its still worth one more ICSI in August, by then I'll have had 3 months of DHEA supplements and 1 month rest. So last chance saloon to have a baby that's 50% genetically me, I have to be positive about this. My other half wonders if we should go direct to donor eggs, but I'm willing to go through the highs and lows for one more chance.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Pussycat those other numbers do look perfectly fine and I have seen people get pg with low AMH so I think you definitely have a good chance :thumbup:

AFM I'm going for my DE transfer on Monday. I'll find out tomorrow how many of the donors 9 eggs get fertilised. Fingers crossed a few of them do [-o&lt;


----------



## Nise

Oh Garfie, I am so saddened to read your post. I wish you all the strength in the world. Thinking of you. xxxxxx


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie - how are you? Are you still there? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly - thinking of you tomorrow :flower:

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hon, hope you are doing well. :hugs:

Transferring 1 embie tomorrow, looks like I will have 3 frosties :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Yes I'm still here - trying to hang on I have a final scan Tuesday (although I know in my heart of hearts what it will reveal:cry:)

My boobs have now stopped hurting, cramping is becoming more intense and now my spotting has gone from brown to a reddish colour when wiping:cry:

I feel lost at the moment but know I will get through this - after all I have two boys that need me - 3 if you include hubby:haha:

Hubby has also said he wants to try again straight away as soon as I feel up to it (remember I told you the door handle is in sight):cry:

I hope I can make it until my DNC and then maybe just maybe they may carry out tests on the baby.:cry:

The scary thing look at when I have lost 3 of my babies that have made it past a few weeks - all in the month of June:wacko: June 2011, June 2012, June 2013:cry::cry::cry:

Misty - I hope you are having lots of gorgeous symptoms and your pregnancy is going well :happydance: have you got any scan dates coming up?

Butterfly - :happydance::happydance: how excited are you? - safe travels:flower:

I will catch up properly when I feel more upto it :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great new butterfly, so 3 backups is great. ...good luck. Can you really believe its happening ?
Like they layout of your blog...nice and clean. Is that you lying across the top ??? 

Hang in there Garfie, yea hope you make it to Tuesday so they can examine it hopefully. ...jezz sounds terrible hoping you make it to a D&C. When do you go back to see the consultant..the one who said your were to stop trying for 3 months ?

Good luck pussycat with icsi in August. We'll probably go once more for ivf (maybe in August) and maybe call it a day then with OE. Don't know what to think about DE.

Glad all is going well Misty. Hope you are settled into your new home, at least that stress is over now. How many weeks are you now? I have lost track...
Yea don't think I could perform on demand like that either...I think once you get one or two incidents of non performance it becomes an issue in your mind..as much as physically. When its happened before a few weeks of normal bd and everything comes back to normal.
Dh went to gp last week as he was thinking of trying to change meds to something with less sexual side effects. But gp did nt want to rock the boat changing meds so she prescribed him the little blue pill beginning with V ! 
she said that will help him finish ....and its not just used for ED. she was good and talked about the physchology of it all and maybe having the table as a back up will help take the pressure off. Have to pay £20 for 4 tables....as NHs covers it only for a limited no. of illnesses.
So we'll see how we get on next month at ovulation...think af is on her way today.

Hello everyone else...


----------



## Butterfly67

Ha ha no that is not me Pippi :haha:


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and :hugs: and :hugs: Be gentle with yourself. I hope the next few days go as well as they can sweetheart. The June thing .... wow. That's ... really shocking. You will indeed get through this. Be strong.

Yes i have an NHS 12 week nuchal scan booked for the 12th July. I'll be 12+4 by then. They wont bring it forward for me ... so ... i've booked myself a private test, in London on the 1st July, called the Harmony test. It's a blood test, 99% accurate, for the commonest trisomies. It'll still take 10 to 14 days for the results, but if my NHS scan is unclear or bad, then i'll have the back up of the Harmony test results a day or two later. If all goes to plan. This will saves me waiting and worrying about asking for a CVS or amnio. Both of which are invasive of course. 

The baby i miscarried 2 years ago was suspected of having heart defects and a trisomy. Therefore i have been given a very very high risk factor of it happening again. 1 in 20 in fact. :( So we need to know.

It's a very peculiar thing - so joyful, and at the same time so worried. 

Butterfly - :happydance::happydance::happydance: [-o&lt; for you that all goes well and stays well :thumbup:


----------



## Nise

Garfie, sending hugs :hugs: stay strong lovely.

Butterfly - good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you with everything crossed for another bfp announcement soon. :hugs:

Misty - So pleased all is going well. It's such a shame that the joy is underlined with worry. So not fair - but don't let it get a grip, stay happy and smile lots and keep the good endorphins flooding through your body. :hugs:

AFM - well, everything is going well. We had our first taste of night terrors last week. I'd only been asleep an hour and a half when I woke up to crying and found K sobbing her little heart out. She'd had a dream about her parents fighting. :growlmad: Was knackered the next day as I couldn't go back to sleep afterwards. :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Garfie....:hugs: take gentle care of yourself :hugs:

Nise..... ah good old night terrors. So glad you're getting the whole gamut of parenting experiences :haha::winkwink:

Mistyy.... totally understand you going for the Harmony ahead of NF testing. My doctor won't use the blood tests, claims it hasn't been tested thoroughly enough in Australia :growlmad: Having my NF scan/bloods at 12+3, so just a few days ahead of you. I'm also high-risk given my history & age.

Butterfly... I think you're probably in the stirrups right now as I post this! Sending you :dust::dust::dust:

Pippi... which meds do you think might be 'affecting' DH :shrug:..we've had something similar and wondered if it might have been one of the supplements DH was prescribed?

Pussycat... good luck getting back on the bandwagon :flower:


AFM...10+3 today and still feeling great. I admit I feel terribly lucky to have avoided MS. Finally got a handle on the reflux (ie: it's still there but less invasive with the new meds) and things are good. I had to buy a jeans-expander as my favourite jeans are approaching 'too-tight' status....:thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Like your new ticker Misty, advance congrats on reaching 10 weeks.
Good luck with the scan and a 1 in 20 souns low but I know you want to know for sure.

Good luck for tomorrow Garfie and hope its not too traumatic.

Poor Lg nice. At least if this is her first night terror she does not get them that ofton and hope it'll diminish further now she feels happy and safe.

Maddy, my dh is on anti depressants for anxiety....they have a know sexual side effect. Ifs fine if we just have sex like normal once-twice a week but bit more difficult at ovulation when we need to do it more ofton. 
Not sure what supplements would cause similar effects...but dr did say performance anxiety is very common in couples ttc as the pressure gets to them. 
Glad you're doing ok....exciting getting the jeans expander. Probably starting to feel a bit more real now.


----------



## garfie

Misty - Hope you are doing well and starting to blossom:happydance:

Maddy - My jeans were to tight at around 6 weeks :haha: (I'm now back in them and wish I wasn't):cry:

AFM - I am booked in for a DNC tomorrow - seems like my little miracle didn't happen this time:cry: It does say all over my file TO CARRY OUT TESTING so who knows maybe I will get some answers maybe not:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie - If 'blossom' = feeling fat, sick and achey then yes, i am. Thank you :hugs::hugs: My jeans were ditched about 10 days ago. Just felt all wrong being buttoned in that tight. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hon. You are being tremendously brave :hugs:

Pippi - thank you :hugs: i worried that getting a ticker would jinx me :wacko: Amazing the daft things we think! I think i have gone slightly mad! 1 in 20 works out at 5%. That's 95% chance of everything being ok. BUT - my odds were better than that last time - but i _was_ the unlucky 1 in 500 or what ever it was :cry: Sorry - i'm being a miserable moo :haha:

Maddy - you're 4 *days* ahead of me only! Wow! That's no time at all! I didn't realise we were that close actually. Interesting to hear the differences in care offered between our countries. The Harmony blood test - although the blood is taken from you here it is sent to the USA to be tested. Even at our most pricey clinics. Therefore the UK must still not have the actual facilities to perform the test on the blood yet. It'll be a while, then, before it is offered on the NHS here i'm guessing.

Nise - bless her! How lovely that she has you now. I hope the bad dreams fade away soon. In your care i'm sure they will :thumbup:


Moi - 10 weeks today then :happydance: Been going to bed at 9.30pm! Cannot stay awake any later than that :haha: Getting up a couple of times every night to wee. Forgot about all that :blush:

Love and :dust::dust::dust: to all xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Butterfly! How did it go? xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy said:


> Butterfly! How did it go? xxx

One grade 1 embie transferred so now I just :coffee::coffee: Am off to Spain for a 2 week holiday on Thursday so hopefully can chill a bit :thumbup: Congrats on 10 weeks :happydance::happydance: The reason you are right behind maddy is that it took you so bleeding long to test :dohh::haha::haha:

Garfie massive :hug: hon xx


----------



## Mistyy

:haha::blush::haha::blush: yep. I thought that when i was writing my post :rofl:

Great news about the embie. A holiday sounds a perfect idea :thumbup:


----------



## Nise

So pleased to hear all went well, Butterfly. Great plan to have a nice relaxing holiday to while away the 2ww :thumbup: 

Lol at you Misty, the only other I person I know bar myself who could ignore the test stick until it was so bloody obvious everyone else knew before! :haha: And who cares how you blossom, just so long as you do :thumbup:

Garfie - I so wish you didn't have to go through tomorrow at all. You are being amazingly brave and really don't deserve this at all. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

AFM - I've got a couple of days off now then work Fri & Sat after which I get almost all of July off :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Chatted properly for the first time to my next door neighbour today. Turns out she's a *midwife* at the hospital we've just registered at! :shock: What are the chances of that!? :D

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just a quick pop in DNC went fine but I had to stay in overnight, was sick, bp was low and I was on oxygen - a bit of a nightmare but I'm home now:happydance:

I'm so sore this time:cry:

Will update properly soon:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Garfie - :hugs::hugs: Poor love. I'm not going to say 'you can put it behind you now', as we know it doesn't work like that and i hated anyone saying anything like that after my MC. Like it was just a bad hair day or something! However at least you can have a bit of peace now - with that appointment out of the way. I hope the soreness goes away very soon. Sending love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Butterfly wonderful news!

Misty & maddy enjoy every symptom

Nise night terrors don't miss that stage

Garfie sorry to hear what your going through

Afm I'm done ttc I'm heavy again for a week ie bleeding through a tampon
I'm going on bc to stop the bleeding and will stay on them till I see the gyno 
I'm still gonna check in to see how you lovely ladies are doing, as you have all been like my cyber family. I just can't handle the period it's now 70 days of bleeding at some amount.

I have been focusing on my running and have some goals set up so it feels like a good decision for me.

I'm praying for you all to get that wonderful bfp and little blessing at the end of 9 months
I wish you all happiness and joy in what ever direction life takes you


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear pdmc, check in every now and then and hope you get your gyna problems sorted. Hope you're ok about it all, its never easy to decide to stop ttc but to have it forced on you is hard.

Hope you doing ok Garfie ...and that you are getting a chance to rest.

Small world Misty that your neighbour is a mwife at the hospital...she might get to know you very well in the next few months !

Hope all is well butterfly and you are enjoying the 1-2 ww.


All ok with me, car failed its mot due to some spring broken and garage is desperately trying to chase up the missing part we need for repair despite it being ordered Monday....we won't be able to drive it after tomorrow as last years mot expires tomorrow. We are in a small village with a bad bus service so really need a car....:growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no pcmcd I reall hoped you could have got that sorted by now :nope::hugs:

Pippi damn about the car :growlmad:

Mistyy could be :blush: if she ends up staring at your lady parts :haha:

AFM don't really expect this to work but I guess that is me protecting myself. Will find out soon enough :coffee:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Gah! That's not the attitude, Butterfly - Of course it's going to work!!! - Consider yourself well and truly Granny Jo'd :jo: :haha:Dig deep for the PMA, we're all rooting for you. :hugs:

Garfie, I hope the physical soreness clears up soon. Like Misty says, you can't really put these things totally behind you or even forget about them, but hopefully with time it will become a easier to live with. Big hugs to you :hugs:

Misty - Lol at your next door neighbour being a midwife - hope you don't have to get to know her to intimately! :blush::hugs:

PCMCD - I'm so sorry to hear you still have trouble with the bleeding, I do hope you can get it sorted soon. I hope you find peace in your decision and fulfilment in everything you do, giving up is really hard but sometimes necessary. Good luck with whatever you do and do pop in and visit from time to time. :hugs:

To everybody else. Big hugs and happy weekends. I have to work tomorrow, but it is the last day of work until the 30th July :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

PDMCD - Don't leave the thread :cry: We are all hoping this bleeding is sorted as quickly as possible for you. It seems madness that you have been suffering like this over two months now! Keep us posted. The decision to give up ttc is a huge one. Go with what feels right - as we all must :hugs::hugs: The running goals sound great. I envy your drive! xxx

Pippi - cars, cars, cars!!!! i feel for you. We put DHs work van through its MOT yesterday and it cost £400 :shock::shock::shock: (although alot of that was work on the suspension rods - or something? :blush::haha:) My car's MOT is due Monday. It'll have to wait though, 'cos i need it to drive down to London for this Harmony test that day. sigh. More £££££££.

Butterfly - What's all this????? Negative thoughts WILL NOT DO!!! (This from the QUEEN of negative thoughts :haha::haha::haha:) What's the plan hon? Will you just test at home? Do you have to return to the clinic for a test? And when? We're all :coffee: with you :happydance: So exciting!

Nise - lol - well, in the doc's at the village i just left, an old aquaintance whom i have chatted and gossiped with on and off for years appeared through the curtain to do my smear test last time :dohh::haha: That was quite a strange experience! We would normally have our chats while walking through the village, now i was there on my back, knickers off with my legs akimbo in front of her :shock:! I knew she was medically trained as she was the school nurse for a long while. I knew she had left the school, but I didn't know she had joined the practice nurses at our clinic. (she did a bloody good job anyway. Only time i havnt bled like crazy after a smear).

AFM - 10+5. tummy's tender, and tiredness in the afternoon/evening is almost debilitating. DH was building kitchen cupboards after tea last night and i hardly had the strength to stay awake to give moral support, let alone help. :sleep: 

How are all the ladies out there? Barnie? Maryanne? Pussycat?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you are so tired mistyy iykwim :haha:

Well I confess I am an early tester so I did start this morning at 5dp3dt so equivalent of 8dpo. BFN of course :dohh:

I'm in Spain for 2 weeks at the moment and beta is scheduled for 8 July at the clinic in Madrid so I should be able to make that (unless all my tests are neg by then in which case I wll stay down south at the beach and not bother!) :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Misty - I've just spat my Whisky & coke everywhere reading your last post :rofl: 

Which is good, coz it cheered me up a bit. Today Bio mum, who hasn't been near FB for ages suddenly put up a post giving the dates of birth for all her 3 children, (The first 2 are teenagers). She even put the time of birth of K and proceeded to tell everyone on FB how much she loves them, how she'll always be their mother and how they'll always have a father! Don't know what she's trying to prove, but it's taken every ounce of coolness that I have to ignore it and not answer with a sarcastic remark in reply. Hope this doesn't spell trouble ahead. :growlmad:


----------



## Mistyy

Nise - first of all :thumbup: for the whisky + coke. My fav. tipple. JD and ginger is luurvley :) Not having any at the mo tho, of course. I'm glad i made you smile.

Well done for rising above the Bio Mum on FB. I'm sure she's just chest thumping. She's a rotton mother and anyone who knows her well enough to be interested will know that. ((hug))

Butterfly - OMG i'm so excited for you. Everything crossed here - fingers, eyes, legs .... :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still sore - so just stalking for now - I have put my story up on my journal if you want to stalk - I'm totally out of the running for a month :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'll check out your homepage Garfie later...hope your ok

Must look at your progress too butterfly...was nt sure what to make of the HPTs you posted yesterday.

Glad to hear you are tired Misty...all good signs. Yea I'd be mortified having someone you know casually appearing to do my smear...

Maybe Nise you could unfriend the bio mum or hide her posts...really no good will come of seeing them and no point stressing yourself. 

Dh has now fractured his ankle so great timing considering we are without a car. He thought he was continually spraining it but when to A&E and its shows a bone chip. So I'm running about doing all the cooking and cleaning and fetching things for him:growlmad:
Just have to make him well enough for bd later this week as ovulation coming up.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies. Stalking you all every week or so. The smear bit has made me laugh; I have a snooty neighbour who is a nurse at our surgery. I half considered booking my smear with her so she has to engage in professional conversation with me and do it (surely nurses dislike doing them as much as we hate having them?) but didn't quite have the nerve to go through with it........ :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

Oh poor DH pippi! :nope:

I also wasn't sure about the previous tests :wacko: but today's I am calling a :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## greens

Really pleased for you  wishing you a smooth and healthy 9 months


----------



## Nise

Yay Butterfly. Congratulations - now that's the sort of news to get a Tuesday off to a good start. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Fabulous news. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Butterfly, that is fantastic news, so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

A whole line of Hollys! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How wonderful Butterfly. I am so pleased for you. Here's to a happy healthy 9 months :wine: << that is black current juice. of course :winkwink:

Garfie - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you are being very loving and kind to yourself. I hope the soreness goes away asap. Looking forward to seeing you get back in that saddle and back in the running:flower:

AFM - had the Harmony test yesterday. Had a scan beforehand - bean was wiggling round like crazy! Looked like a tiny hippo! Arms and legs waving. Bless. Such a storm of emotions. 

The results should be back in about 10/14 days - in time for my 12 week scan there on the 15th. If it's bad news they ring you before you come to the scan appt. apparently. So you're not walking into bad news. If you hear nothing all is ok, and they just see you when you come in. I'm going to be sick every time the phone rings after about the 10th.

Waves to Spoomie, and Pippi, and Greens and PDMCD and all.

xxx


----------



## greens

Did they give an immediate nuchal measurement?
10 days is not so long to wait


----------



## maryanne67

:happydance:Congrats Butterfly:baby: H & H 9 months and love the ticker x

Misty 10-14 will pass in no time and am sure will be fine sounds amazing to hear of bean wriggling around on scan x

Garfie :hugs: hope the soreness settles quickly take care x

Pippi hope oh's ankle isn't limiting him too much and that the :sex: for ovulation is full steam ahead go little :spermy: and catch that egg x

AFM :witch: got me last week am on CD 7 with ovulation usually around CD 17 so a good few days they to get oh in the mood ,am trying to lose as few pounds but boy is it hard with so many nice foods tempting me , 

:hi: spoomie, greens ,nise ,pdcmd and anyone else I missed,,,and good luck to everyone still TTC and here's some :dust: :dust: for us all x


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Pippi i meant to say about your DH's ankle! Hope it heals soon - lots of exra work for you in the meantime ay?

Greens - no they didn't measure the space at the neck or look at the nasal bone, she said it's too early. That'll be the 12 week scan. They took about a hundred measurements of baby, yolk sac and womb, wanting to be clear on dates. They did look hard at the heart valves (amazing what they can do) and the blood flow through the stomach. All seems 100% at the mo. 

Please God may it stay that way [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Maryanne - Sorry to hear about the :witch: Best of luck with the loosing a few pounds. It's tricky to acheive, but you feel so good afterwards :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats butterfly, lovely unambiguous line there...
Hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday and how nice to get such great news while on hols.

Great misty for the good news so far, yea I'd be on tender hooks on that phone call that you hope never comes. Prob be easier if they had never told you that they ring if its bad news...just let you think you were getting the results at the appointment. But great to see baby moving and waving etc.

I read somewhere maryanne...that to loose weight its better to eat almost the same thing every day (obv not great nutritionally) but when we cook new food etc...we eat a bit more cause we like it. If you bored with the food you are not tempered so much! But that's one of the joys of life gone if you follow that advice.


----------



## Pussycat1

Butterfly, that's such amazing news. So pleased for you and you've given me hope as DE is my next step. x


----------



## pdmcd17

Butterfly congrats!!! HH 9 months

Misty how wonderful!!!!

Today I took my shot of depo so were officially done ttc it was a tad mixed emotions but mostly I'm good with the decision as I have slowly been moving to that. It wasn't meant for us. I will look at the positive I have two lovely young adults and one day grandchildren ( granted not for at least 7-10 yrs)

I will stalk every once in a while and pop in also, wishing everyone the best


----------



## Nise

pdmcd17 said:


> Butterfly congrats!!! HH 9 months
> 
> Misty how wonderful!!!!
> 
> Today I took my shot of depo so were officially done ttc it was a tad mixed emotions but mostly I'm good with the decision as I have slowly been moving to that. It wasn't meant for us. I will look at the positive I have two lovely young adults and one day grandchildren ( granted not for at least 7-10 yrs)
> 
> I will stalk every once in a while and pop in also, wishing everyone the best

Good luck to you PDMCD, it's not an easy decision to make and I hope the rest of your life is filled with lovely grandchildren and lots of happy, happy times to come. Thanks for all your support and encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

It's a tough thing to have to do pcmcd and I wish you all the best :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

PDMCD - You sound strong and happy about this decision and i respect that enormously. As has been said it's a long old journey. But ttc or not ttc i think of you as my friend from across the pond :friends: This thread has always been so much more than just a run down of ov's and POAS's - so yeah, pop in and say hello as often as you can hon :thumbup: 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Maddy40

BF. Ive said it elsewhere but I am so, so, so freaking happy for you :happydance:

Nise yay for long holidays :dance: Do you have anything special planned? Biomum sounds like a twit and, wellsadly thats kind of par for the course, isnt it :shrug: I would hide her off FB but not un-friend her  you still want to be able to keep tabs on her movements and plans, IYKWIM. 

Mistyy bump buddy :hugs::kiss: Hope the bloods come back. Encouraging that the initial scan looks good. 

Pdmcd dont leave us, although we understand if you need some time away from TTC-related stuff. Good luck with moving forward :flower:

Pippi ooh no car & DHs ankle  what a combo :wacko: 

Spoomie, Greens, Pussycat & everyone else :hi:


----------



## Mistyy

Well, how are we all enjoying the heat? It's great when there's time to do nothing, but i'm finding it exhausting when i've got to be busy out and about in it! My middle DD returned from Portugal today (went with boyfriends family), stood on our patio and said heat-wise it feels the same as it did on the beach out there yesterday :shipw:

Phew!

Love and :dust: with long cold drinks all round xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I'm starting to wonder why I went away :haha: it's probably nicer over there :dohh:


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies, sorry not posted, lost internet connection for a while and been sidetracked.

Garfie -i am gutted for you, popped on to see how all you pg ladies were doing, hope you are recovering :hugs::hugs:

Mistyy - hope that phone call has stayed away and everything progressing well :)

Congrats Butterfly :happydance::happydance:

pcmcd - do keep popping in, I am nearing that end too i think, just haven't quite got there yet :)

AFM - nothing to report, I am nearing the end and know it in myself so weaning myself off testing and everything TTC. Well apart from this board lol, if anything happens its now down to fate and just going to try to live my life without having to bd when its the best time just when I want to ! Going to enjoy my ds whilst he is still young and enjoys my company as i am sure in a few years that won't be the case :haha::haha:


----------



## Mistyy

The clinic rang earlier. The test has failed :( 1 in about 5000 fail. Not enough DNA in the blood sample :(:( Our luck is awful.

They want me back in London this evening to do the nuchal tonight instead of Monday. I am terrified. DH is coming home early to come with me. I've been crying as i thought i still had a few days being peacefully pregnant before i had to go through this.

Think of me at 6pm ladies.

Love and hugs to you Maddy and Booth and Butterfly and all.

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm not sure what that means mistyy but thinking about you :hugs: did they just do the test wrong or something? :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

:hugs:

It means the test was a dud basically :roll: 

When i had it done they said they would only ring if one of three things happened - 1, it was a bad result ie: one of the chromosomal disorders 2, the results were going to be very late, or 3 the test failed to produce any results due to lack of the placenta DNA in my blood sample. I'm no.3.

It could be worse, of course, i thought they were ringing to say they'd found Downs, Pataus or Edwards or something. They will retest me today for no extra charge but i'll have to wait 10/14 days again. Soooo they are going to do the nuchal today to speed things up a bit for us. Nuchal scan isn't always clear though. sigh. and more sighs.

My head hurts!

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:dohh::dohh::dohh:

What a bummer :nope:

But congrats on 12 weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

Rats Mistyy....good luck for the NT scan :flower: We had ours on Monday and got a good look at bub wiggling around, since it took ages to get in the right position for the various measurements! And then while our actual neck measurement looked normal, the staff would not be drawn on what my risk factor is since the bloodwork won't be ready for another week (insert foot stomping grumpiness here!)


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope all went well Misty, diassapointing about the first failing but at least its not a bad result they were ringing you about.
Come back later and let us know how it went....fingers crossed your mind will be put at ease. 

Glad you had a good 12 week scan maddy...good luck with the results too.

Nice to see you back booth, but hope you can move on slowly from ttc...I think if I ever start to accept it won't happen for us it'll just be a slow winding down process. I'd definately keep coming back here while the long timers are here as its does n't feel like an intense ttc thread...


----------



## Nise

:wave: Booth

Awe Misty, I'm sorry you got a call back but of the 3 reasons that one has to be the best. I hope all went well this evening and the extra long wait will be worth it. [-o&lt;

AFM. Well, I couldn't be prouder of my girl. She got the results of her Level 1 drama exam that she took last Sat and passed with 88% which is a distinction. Bless her she looked so cross coz she wanted 100%! I had to explain that it was only 12 points away from 100 which was really really excellent. :cloud9:


----------



## Mistyy

Maddy - that's great news! Nail biting isn't it!? But great to see baby wriggling :happydance: Personally i put more store on the scan than the bloodwork. Hope this week flies by for you xx

Nise - oh you must be bursting with pride! Drama is lovely for a child to do. This little girl is a lucky one! :happydance: Your updates are heartwarming. So good to know this child is getting such a wonderful new life with you :thumbup:

Pippi - how's DH? Y'know what - in my distracted state at the mo i've totally forgotten my MOT was due last Monday! When i read your post just now i thought of you and your recent car probs and remembered! Eek.

Butterfly - thanks for the congrats :hugs: How are you feeling? Are you still on holls? (envy :) )

Booth - it sounds like you are moving on in the best way possible - gently and with positivity. It was the way i was going when we got our wonderful surprise. I don't know if it was the old cliche of ''stop trying and it'll happen'', not sure i believe in that, but DH swears by the distraction technique. Last time i fell 2 years ago it was just after we got kittens, and this time it was a house move :wacko::wacko: Lots of love to you anyway, and as Pippi says, it's good to see you xxx

AFM - thank you for all your good vibes - it worked :happydance: Before we left i pulled myself together a bit for when DH got home and then promptly burst into tears all over him as soon as he walked in! I want to say how wonderful the staff of the LFMC are. We were late, because of the London traffic (2.5 hour drive) but they were fine about it. Calming and reassuring. They were so apologetic about the failed test, and took bloods again. I was in such a tizz yesterday. Anyway the sonologist was amazing. She scanned me for an HOUR! Internal + external! Babies heart function and blood flow through the stomach was all perfect. All markers for abnormalities were totally clear, thank God. Nuchal fold not just good, but non-existent! The whole time Baby was pinging up and down and wriggling about and would not take it's little hands down form it's face for a nasal bone measurement. The sonologist saw it briefly, and that was the main thing, but couldn't include it in our risk factor. Before my scan my risk was 1 in 15. Now it's 1 in 300 :happydance::happydance::happydance: Sooo we wait now for a call about the Harmony test. We have an NHS scan booked on Friday. We are still going to have it, as i want to stay on their system. Going in with a bit more positivity now. I cannot tell you how we felt coming out of the clinic (at 8.30pm!) yesterday. Cloud nine doesn't quite cover it :happydance::happydance: On the drive home we even allowed ourselves the luxury of wondering the sex of baby. Just this simple thing has felt like tempting fate and getting ahead of ourselves till now. 

I'm so glad i have you wonderful ladies on this board to share this with, and i'm so grateful to be able to talk about the pregnancy here without feeling awkward. As Pippi said most of us are old timers here and it feels like being among friends. Friends that understand! - so thank you xxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## greens

Super news on your scan  and to have a none existent nuchal fold fabulous  enjoy


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh misty that is wonderful news, I'm so happy for you :hugs: Yes, all those days of sitting on the bench and holding each others hands, it does seem like old friends :friends:

And Nise, how lovely to hear how K is getting on so well :happydance:

Yes I'm still on my hols :blush: heading home tomorrow which I am quite looking forward to!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I seem to crawl out of the hole only to fall back in :cry: anyway while I'm out - I'll catch up:happydance:

Misty - I was so worried about you yesterday - I am pleased you are feeling a lot more positive and so you should be mama:happydance: I remember saying to you new house new baby :haha: maybe I need to move again :wacko:

Butterfly - Oh hun I'm so pleased everything is working out for you as well :happydance: grow little caterpillar grow:hugs:

Maddy - How are you feeling hun?:cloud9:

Nise - Oh how lovely - just shows how well she has settled in with you - well done mama:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies:hugs:

AFM - I'm still testing positive how the hell can I move on:cry: ah well maybe next week at this rate we will be able to :sex: just in time for our holidays (August) - maybe a holiday baby:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brillant news misty....that's a great reduction in odds....I'm sure they'll drop even more when you get the blood results back. 
I can imagine how emotional you were but so pleased its all going well. A hour scanning...phew that's a lot of scanning ! 

Dh is doing ok, thanks. He has a split now and its really helping him. So he can hobble around at home a bit and work allowed him to work from home. He's still not up to cleaning, cooking, cutting grass etc, so I'm a bit knackered from it all.
You'll sort the mot out easily, I got a rebooking and only had to wait a day...just had to go somewhere a bit further from home, but think the mot is a bit different in England. In n. Ireland we can only go to mot centres, not normal garages.


Great Nise, hope lg and you feels really proud of her acheivement. 

Garfie, I had postive HPTs for 2 weeks after my mc. I took them every few days and could see them decreasing in intensity. Guess if they are not negative after another week you should contact the hospital/epu.

Have a good trip home, butterfly. Will it feel strange to be home and be pregnant ? 

I got my thyroid levels checked last week after being on leverothyroxine for 2 months. My tsh came back at 1.56 and t4 at 16.3. Expected my t4 to be higher with that low level of tsh. As when my tsh was around 2.8 and 4 the levels of t4 were also around 15-16. 
I heard your tsh should be as close as possible to 2, does anyone know if 1.56 is ok? May do another ivf next month if i think those levels are ok. My clinic only said it should be < 2.5 and only said that when I specifically asked about tsh. They never mentioned it to me despite my tsh being 4 before last cycle.

Maybe have to consult dr google or search a few forums as i got more info from forums than i did from my ivf clinic.


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie*! - oh so pleased to see you hon :hugs: Thank you so much for thinking of me on Tuesday, and yes you DID say new house new baby .... I think of that often y'know :hugs: I will echo what *Pippi* says - i kept testing after my MC and got +'s for around 15 days before finally showing neg. I don't know why i did it to myself at the time (!) it made me very miserable. But I know now though, through much hanging about on forums, that it's useful, in fact, to finally get that neg, as it shows all is indeed back to normal with your body and it's a sign to begin again. I am crossing everything i have for your August* +*, and for bean to hang in there next time. You so deserve it :hug:

*Greens* - :friends: Thank you lovely xxx How are you?

*Butterfly* - Thank you :hugs: Back to Blighty today then. The temps are up again today so the transition shouldn't be too much of a shock :thumbup: I was thinking the same as *Pippi* - are you looking forward to being home so you can begin to settle in at home with your wonderful news? It's hard to explain, but i've felt really odd being in a new house at the same time as being suddenly, and so so unexpectedly preg. At the beginning of April we had no idea we would have to move, been living in the same village for 13 years, same house for 5+ years, and i was winding down from ttc. Then suddenly i was living somewhere else and *pregnant*!!! All a bit strange. I wonder if you felt it was all a bit ... surreal being on holls and preg?

*Pippi* - I must tell you when i read your post first i read it as 'My DH has a spliff and it's really helping'' :rofl: :dohh: Nothing wrong with that 'per se', as they say, but it made me :haha:

Yeah we have to go to MOT test centers as well here. It's handy that our village garage we've been using for years got a licence to be a test center a few years ago. Not so handy that we now live 35 mins drive from it!! But we trust them and they know our cars so .... There's never a good time to give your car up for a day or two though is there! Got appointments coming out of my ears for me and the kids at the mo :haha: Cant help you on those figures, as i now nowt about it, but i can say i am damn excited to hear you're thinking of IVF again next month :happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Pippi I am excited for you for another ivf :happydance: I'm not sure aout those numbers but I think it sounds great. I seem to recall 0.5 is the normal lower level so between 1 and 2 would be great. But I could be wrong :dohh::haha:

Mistyy, yes it might be weird being home and pg as with the last pg I was in Dubai for all of it apart from the first 5 days! And also the question of how I keep it from everyone :haha:


----------



## greens

Nice to read such good vibes everywhere.
I'm fine thank you Mistyy, a stalker now as no longer at the party not because I can't but it's not right for me any more.


----------



## Nise

Awe Garfie, I hope you can move on soon and I'll keep everything crossed you bring back a little extra something from your hols. 

Misty. What fantastic news from you, that's just superb - I'm over the moon for you. 

Pippi - I'm trying to cast my mind back into my ttc days, when I knew what all those numbers meant - Yours sound good if memory serves me right.

AFM - Well, last SW visit tomorrow - He will hopefully tell us that the panel are happy for them to step out now. Don't know where that 6 months has gone, but it has. K will have been with us for 5 months on the 20th July!!! How time flies.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Hope sw discharged herself on Friday Nise.

Hope you're hanging in there Misty waiting for the blood test.

Hope Garfie that you are recovering. 

Wave to butterfly and hope you have stopped POAS ! 

Hello everyone else....

All ok for me.....cancelled our 4 day visit to my parents as dh's ankle is not up to it. But will take the days in a few weeks time....so a few days off work to look forward to. Hope to have ivf the last week in August if my cycles are as I predict between now and then....despite the 85% chance of it not working!


----------



## Mistyy

:waves: @ *Pippi* :D

:happydance: for last week in Aug! To hell with the %'s - go for it :happydance::happydance: 

We had our NHS '12 week' scan on Friday and it was brilliant. All good. They took blood and said they'd be in touch in a week whether it be good or bad news either way. Which was kind - they usually only ring if it's bad. They could see we were tense! Anyway a call came through on my mobile today from them while i was driving and couldn't answer. I nearly passed out with panic. So soon?! Rang them back asap and the news was great :happydance: ''low risk''. Oh the relief. Just got to wait for the Harmony people to ring now. One loooooooong wait at the mo.

Much love to all - how is everyone?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes go for it Pippi as long as there is a chance then it's worth it :thumbup::hugs:

Great news on the NT results mistyy :happydance:

Yep I've stopped POASing for now :haha: just waiting it out :coffee:

Hope the last SW visit went well Nise :thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great Misty, you can be pretty confident that the harmony test will come back all good too. 
Congrats on reaching the 13 week stage although you are probably past that now...


Ha ha butterfly, when I saw you new avatar i was saying in my head..oh who's this new person joining who is PUPA :dohh:


----------



## Nise

Fantastic news Misty, just brilliant. :hugs:

Butterfly, I love your new avvy, very apt. :hugs:

Last SW vist was great - there were no bells and rings or even a certificate or cake! just well wishes. We are now social worker free. :happydance: We've got our first school open day tomorrow (as parents rather than pupils!!!) :haha:

hugs to all, lovely having a summer at last, hope you're all enjoying it. :hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted in ages because I've been having my own traumas.

Mistty - Im so pleased everything is going well. First trimester worries will be a thing of the past. Yeay.

Garfie -Desperately sorry to hear your news, it mirrors my second pegnancy with a mmc so I know how it feels my lovely.

Pippi - Fyi my tsh was 0.84. Yours sounds good as its less than the magic 2. Hoping that the next ivf will be the one for you.

Butterfly - Congrats, how exciting. So pleased its worked.

Hi to everyone else. Unfortunately I have to go to work now so I've run out of time for any more typing. I will pop back this evening!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely to see you Barni, hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

^^ What *Butterfly* said! Been thinking about you *Barnie*, and wondering how you are :) :hug:

(Christ isn't it hot !!!????? :dohh:)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh barnibear, I just looked at you ovulation charts. 
Hope you are doing ok.:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Barni - Hope you are okay - what happenened:hugs:

Misty - No reason to think your test will come back bad - fingers crossed looks like everything is going perfect:happydance:

Butterfly - How is that little caterpillar - is it giving you any symptoms :winkwink:

Nise - So pleased the SW are out of your hair - now let the fun commence mummy - are you taking some time off in the 6 weeks holidays? anything nice planned:happydance:

Pippi - :hugs:

AFM - Still waiting for AF:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Maddy40

Nise - :yipee: huge congrats on your family now being social worker-free zone. Well done you :flower:

Mistyy - low risk :happydance: Hope Harmony brings harmony to you :haha:

Garfie - hope the hormones settle soon and you can get back to business :sex:

Pippi - not sure about TSH where you are, but I know here there are two different ranges, the "normal" range that is recommended for the general population and then a narrower range that is recommended for those TTC. I was outside that narrow range by 0.1 but my Dr agreed to go ahead (against her own clinic's rules) - and thank goodness she did :winkwink:

Greens - nice to see you still reading :hugs:

Barnabibear - :hugs2: hope you are OK hun 

Butterfly - :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


AFM our 12 week scan results came back as 1:830 (much better than the 1:50 that is normal for someone 41yrs11mo). So no amnio or CVS here. And Today I'm 14 weeks, so second trimester. Yay :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Maddy - Congrats on the 2nd trimester :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

:hi: Barni, nice to see you back. Good luck with the big old 'O' this month.

Maddy - Fantastic news and congrats on 2nd tri - I do not know where the time goes, you'll have a little one in your arms before we know it! So pleased to hear all is going so well.

K came home with an excellent school report, we are very proud of her. Open evening was fun. We met with her current teacher, the deputy head and the head who all had nice things to say about K. Her next teacher is a young Canadian - she's pretty full on especially in the loudness stakes! lol. Extremely enthusiastic about her work and apparently takes no shit from the kids. I think K will get on really well with her. :hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi again, 

Thanks for the warm welcome back after my disappearance for a while. The last month or so we have been preparing for my dh's hew job abroad. He flew out this weekend and has settled in nicely. Feels awfully lonely in the house now but im sure I will get used to it. I plan to visit him out there in a few months.

So, my ttc journey lately.... I've been for a few appointments at the recurrent miscarriage clinic in london. Not very impressed if im brutally honest. They found I had a thin lining so wanted to operate because from one scan they decided I most likely had scarring from the dnc I had last year. Knowing I've had really light periods since the birth of my darling sleeping boy I was sure this was a problem predating my dnc. Still I figured at least if they have a look about they can confirm there's nothing wrong, I think they were going to do a biopsy too but not sure. Anyway to cut a long story short the day before the operation I found out I was pregnant again. So, no op and lots of happy. At 6 weeks I started brown bleeding and again long story short it was confirmed last thursday that I had a blighted ovum or unviable pregnancy as they call it nowadays. Had to take the tablets to start the miscarriage as ironically id stopped bleeding by then. Am back at hospital tomorrow to check all is ok. So, here I am...no baby...no hubby. BUT I have a theory what's happening and im at a fertility clinic for a consultation so I will see if they agree and will be able or willing to treat me. Meanwhile the london hospital has sent a letter to say they wont see me again because I refused to have the op, even though it states you can't have it when pregnant, so if I want to go back again I will need another referral, which they will refuse because im too old now. To be fair they probably think im still pregnant but i still feel like I've been wronged somehow. Maybe im being a bit over sensitive. Hoping monday will bring a bit of positivity. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Barnie* - i'm so sorry for your loss. It really seems as if your body is ready to be pregnant again - it's just, as you say, that some small thing needs sorting and then you'll be away. I cant believe the London clinic is saying you _refused_ the op!! How ridiculous. You didn't refuse - you were no longer _able to accept_ he procedure. Angry for you. Are you seeing the fertility clinic on Monday? I will cross everything for you that you get someone prepared to give you the time and attention you so deserve :hugs: It's been such an exhausting roller-coaster of emotions for you. Take good care of yourself. We're always here for a chat/moan/laugh/cry/gossip :hugs: Hopefully by the time you fly out to see hubby for the first time you'll be firing on all cylinders again and can time it with the nearest ov day :thumbup:

*Nise* - Congrats on being SW free, and on LGs fab report :happydance: You should be very very proud - of yourself as well as LG :thumbup:

*Garfie* - hope that old :witch: gets herself in and out again very soon for you.

*Maddy* - yay for the second trimester :happydance: I still find it funny that we're so close along the line. I thought you were way in front of me! How's your symptoms? My boobs are finally a little less tender, but the nausea is still awful. I was horrified to look down and find my ankles all swelled up on Wednesday evening! Argghh. Que feet up high and DH on washing up duty. They were ok again by next morning. Having to keep an eye on how much time i'm spenidng in the heat. Typical Brit :haha:

*Butterfly* - loving your little green avatar :) Very clever. How are you feeling?

*Pippi* - :thumbup:, *PDMCD* - :wave:, everyone else - how are you all?

:dust::dust::dust


----------



## garfie

Barnie - I know what you mean when I told them I was pregnant it was as if I'd upset their testing regime/schedule - and they didn't want to know me any more:cry: I felt as if I was a time waster.

I am in the same boat as you if I want to go back to the recurrent m/c specialist I have to go back through my doctor and now I feel I am getting to the point of "what's the point - the door handle is coming into view again":cry:

I am so sorry you had to go through this again hun - I was hoping I had found the miracle cure progesterone, but even that didn't help:growlmad: It is also crap that you're hubby is away you must feel so lonely:cry: don't be you always have us:happydance:

So what is your next move? - and what is your idea?:flower:

I am still waiting for my results on the baby - I feel I can't move on until they come back - sending you HUGE :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh barni I'm so sorry hon that is absolutely ridiculous. And horrible to be without DH :nope::hugs:

Thanks for asking ladies. I'm not feeling good about this with all the cramping and spotting. If I make it to the 27th I have a scan but otherwise that door handle is right there at my finger tips.


----------



## greens

Have you had any spotting in previous pregnancies at this stage?
I always had different levels of spotting often reminding me of stewed rhubarb. It never lead to me actively loosing. My cervix on examination one time suggest erosion which is a very daft term for what it really means. 
Hang in there and do you have an early scan booked soon.


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol at the rhubarb greens :haha:

My other pregnancy I had spotting which lead to the discovery it was a blighted ovum. So that is the only experience I have :shrug: Yes it does sund like maybe my cervix is eroded :haha:


----------



## Mistyy

*Butterfly* i had cramps and spotting with one of my DDs. How are you today? xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Been a bit better today thanks mistyy :thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

Quick pop in to see how everyone is doing its been busy on here
Misty I'm so happy for you, your in the second tri!!!!!!!!!!
Butterfly glad things are better for you
Maddy second tri!!!!
Booth enjoy your son, boys generally are more clingy till around 10-12. My dtr stopped wanting to do much with me around 10 ds was 12. Now dd 19 likes to spend time with me again
Hi pippi
Nise congrats on no sw!!!! Enjoy being a mom.
Hi greens
Garfie I hope it turns neg soon so you can move forward holiday baby would be nice!
Barn hon I'm so sorry. I hope you get some help somewhere sucks about the clinic.

Arm I'm still spotting bleeding even with the depo. I'm currently on my reg af timining it takes a few cycles for the depo to kick in totally. 

I'm actually fine with moving past ttc, I'm focusing on me again. I've lost 3 lbs this week, I'm back running and have a goal race in sept the zoo run ( get to run at our zoo - killer is the zoo is super hilly). 

I will admit I have moments but most times I'm good. It wasn't meant for us and I'm blessed with 2. Someday in the future I will have grand babies.

I will pop in every once in a while
Wishing you all the best, if anyone wants you can pm me and add on fb


----------



## Barnabibear

Butterfly - I've read you can get a few days of cramps and spotting around 6 weeks as the little baby implants a little bit more. As things seem to be getting better maybe it was just that.

Pdmc - Glad youre staying with us every now and then

Mistty - Thanks for being angry for me. It does seem a bit like they got annoyed with me. You wouldve thought as its a recurrent miscarriage clinic that they would have wanted to see me to try and ensure that it wouldnt happen again, but obviously not!!! Seems like Garfie pretty much got the same treatment.I do wonder if the nhs want to help sometimes. Yes, im off to a fertility clinic tomorrow. Im hoping they will help. I will be doing iui or ivf depending on what they think would give us the best chance. My husband left some deposits for us to try while he was away. Although I've seen there is an affilicate clinic in Dubai so if I do decide to go for a duration maybe we could still continue. But at the moment im here, he's there so it is the way it is. So pleased you're doing well.

Maddy - Pleased for you too. Mistty and your good self give me hope.

Garfie - I will get back to you about my theory once I've spoken to the FS because they may tell me im talking rubbish. I believe what I think is the case and have for some time now. I too believed progesterone was the answer but as no one wanted to help with that , my consultant didn't believe in it, I took natural progesterone this last time. As this pregnancy wasn't viable it wouldnt have mattered anyway. I did change hospitals this last time in an effort to get a new consultant but never got to see him because of what happened. So, i will keep you posted with what tomorrow brings. I only want one, just one baby. Ive lost 5 in total now and still dont have a son or daughter in my arms.

My sister gave birth to my new niece on friday. Lovely as it is, she was about a month in front of my last viable pregnancy so it just reminds me that i wouldve been due in the next couple of weeks if things had worked out. Still im going to try and stay positive for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Mistyy

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow *Barnie*. Looking forward to hearing how you get on. Forward thinking now :thumbup: Congrats to your sister. I know from experience how hard it can be when people close to you produce a new baby while you are struggling. Especially if it coinsides with your own special dates. So :hugs: for you. Great that your DH has some frosties saved for you here though! :D 

*PDMCD* - helloooooo :D I am sorry to hear you're still spotting. Lets hope after this AF time passes the bleeding will too. I am impressed with how strong and happy you are sounding - i think that is wonderful to hear. Well done with your weight loss and running goals. I'm always in awe of runners. Good to see you popping in :happydance:

*Butterfly* - thinking of you. It's looking good then. When is your first scan remind me?

AFM - yep, 14 weeks on Tue. Just waiting for the last of the test results for now. (Before the 20 week point comes and all the scans kick off again :roll:) So the Harmony clinic should ring tomorrow (Monday), i recon, 'cos it'll be two weeks on Tuesday. 
<drums fingers>
I've been looking at prams on the internet. I feel naughty doing it. Seriously, i've come away feeling like i've jinxed myself :nope: 

Love to all :dust::dust::dust:-


----------



## Butterfly67

Am sure you are not jinxing things mistyy :hugs:

I have a scan booked for Saturday at 7+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Barnabibear

Im so nervous. Worried what the FS will say..... how much this will cost etc What if they tell me its all pointless!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: Barni


----------



## Mistyy

Stiff upper lip *Barnie* :hug: Thinking of you and sending vibes :thumbup: Take your time and write down your questions before you go! xxx

*Butterfly* - ooooh Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes I'm also angry on your behalf barnibear, that's terrible they make you and Garfie go back to waiting list just because you got pregnant and could n't have the treatment. As you say it is a recurrent mc clinic....they must have to continually put people back on the waiting list if thats how they operate.
Best of luck for consultation, try get answers first or potential avenues and then worry about the cost. 

Saturdays not long awake butterfly.....


I know how you feel about jinksing things misty..but we must be logical here and whether or not you spend a while looking at prams on the Internet will have no effect on the outcome of this pregnancy. But I'd be exactly the same....

Sorry to hear pdmc you still have spotting...but glad you are getting on with life and enjoying it..

Dh may have to go for surgery on his ankle, we'll know in a weeks time..so not sure if that messes things up for ivf at the end of August as we have to travel to Scotland from Northern Ireland. Not big distance but too much for someone who can't walk much....not that we are walking to Scotland :haha:
He has his apt Wednesday week and if we feel he is up to the trip and does nt need the surgery in the next month....I'd need to book in for ivf and get drugs delivered within a week as I'd have to have that injection that's puts you into temporary menopause the following Wednesday. So really bad timing...


----------



## Mistyy

Wondering how you got on *Barni* :)

*Pippi* - temporary menopause!?!?!?!? Yee Gods! :dohh: The things we ladies have to do. Sorry to hear your DH may have to have an op on his ankle. (But i'd pop him in a wheel chair and whisk him to the clinic in Aug regardless :haha:)

You're right about the jinxing. I'm being an idiot. Still havn't heard form the FMC :wacko: It _has_ to be tomorrow??

Terrific storm going on here. Thunder, lightening, torential rain, the lot. All windows still wide open! Loving it :) Smell is gorgeous.

<bit mad> 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

I know temporary menopause....terrible. It was nt too bad last time but i know I was a bit 'bitchy' with dh near the end....he just seemed to annoy me more and I seemed to have less patience. Hopefully that's not how ill be in 20 years time !

Another week to wait for consultation on dh ankle...so plans still up in the air.

Any word on the harmony test? 

We never got any thunder here....still waiting for some rain. 

Hope all went well Barnie with your consultation .

Hello everyone else Garfie, Nise, butterfly, pdmc, booth, maddy, max amino...
And everyone else i have left out...


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone, :wave:

Pippi, hope the timings for your dh's ankle work out for you. Excited that you're going to give IVF another go. I must admit I have no idea how it all works with the drugs and everything. i hear you on the recurrent miscarriage clinic's attitude. I've asked for a refferal to the recurrent miscarriage clinic at the hospital that i used in this latest pregnancy. Maybe they will be helpful, maybe not. I basically think im on my own, just from previous experience.

Mistty, thanks for thinking of me. There's no harm in browsing for prams or anything else. Its exciting and fun. Hope your Harmony results turn up soon. Xxx

Butterfly, thank you. Is your scan soon?


Afm... the fs appointment went well. They took on board what I think is the issue and are willing to give it a go, She thinks IUI is the best option as we are still getting pregnant but it will be medically assisted with drugs to ensure ovulation and thicken my lining. I have to wait until my cycle returns, then I will pay for a hysteroscopy to ensure everything is ok. If scarring is found I will still need to go to the nhs for an operative hysteroscopy. Only problem is the fs will do the hysteroscopy with a local anaesthetic. Yikes!!! Once the hysterscopy is out of the way the next cycle we can do the IUI. It usually takes a good 8 weeks for my cycle to return after a miscarriage so im guessing IUI wont be until October. Although this time its taking forever to stop bleeding, and they found a 4cm cyst on my left ovary at the scan last week which scares the bajezus (no idea how to spell that word). As I haven't been feeling well I went to the GP today. Not my normal doc but it looks like I might have an infection so more antibiotics. Yey! But I asjed about my referral for a check up scan on the cyst in 6 weeks which was requested and the doc couldnt find any of the notes from my discharge from the EPAU or the cyst so I haven't been booked in for a followup scan. Another thing to worry about :nope: Im just hoping now the fs is good to go, that my body begins to behave.


----------



## Mistyy

Suffered a major hemorrhage at 6pm on Tuesday. Clots and blood everywhere, all over the floor - never seen anything like it sad Totally out of the blue. No cramping.

Went to A&E, they told me to be prepared for the fact that baby may have already gone. DH and i in tears. Spent a desperate night in hos. on a drip. They couldn't get a scan sorted till midday yesterday.

Every one in the room amazed and so so relieved to see baby pinging and wiggling around oblivious to the drama! Placenta up where it should be. Cervix closed. Total mystery where all the blood and material came from confused

Bed rest now. Feeling tired and washed out. Shocked. And scared. But so happy bean is hanging in there at the mo. (still waiting for damn Harmony results)

*Barnie* xxx so glad a plan is in place for you. More anti B's!
*Pippi* - xxx

Going back to sleep now :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

OMG Misty - how scary was that - so pleased both of you are fine.

Can't understand what that could have been? - when I had the same it was placenta prevaria (sp?) and I had to deliver my son quickly - but your placenta sounds like it's exactly where it should be:happydance:

Perhaps it was a major blood clot but you would have thought they would have detected it from all your scans:shrug:

Anyway at least you and little one are okay and I hope you are on bed rest - take it easy mama let everyone spoil you and your special cargo BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Mistyy, so glad that everything is Ok with :baby:. They certainly like to give a scare now and again don't they :growlmad:

Rest up honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Misty... gosh how scary for you. Thank goodness the lil wiggly-bub is oblivious though :thumbup: Did you get your Harmony results yet?

Barnabibear... I can't imagine going through everything you have been, on your own :nope: It sounds like you have a plan going forward though, which is a good thing. When are you planning to visit DH?

Garfie... when do you get the test results? I hope they offer a bit of closure :hugs: (although we all know nothing can 100% do that). 

Nise... K sounds like she is doing brilliantly. It just shows how some kids are really ready for a fprever family :kiss: I hope her new teacher appreciates what she's been through and how hard she's working. 

Pdmcd17... :hi: so lovely to read your update and to know you are doing well.

Pippi... hope temp menopause isn't too bad for you. I didn't have any side effects at all and was expecting hell. The Dr even highlighted on my treatment plan the set of days when it would be expected to get very bad (for DH's information) :haha: 

Butterfly... will be crossing fingers & toes for you on Saturday :hugs:


AFM it's already nearly 1am Friday here in Australia (and well below freezing outside!!!) - 15 weeks today :rain:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Omg Misty....when I read your first sentance I thought that must be it. But glad to hear baby is still happy in there.
Rest up for a while ...the shock of that must have taken at lot out of you. 
Try not to worry...if buba lasted through that it shows they are a fighter. 

Congrats on 15 weeks maddy. Ha ha at the consultant pointing out the moody days to dh!!!

Glad fs is on board barnibear, good luck for next IUI.


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistty hunny, how flippin scary that must have been!!!!!!!! so, so pleased that you and the little one are doing fine. :happydance: xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

I've got my consultant appointment at a new recurrent miscarriage clinic at the new hospital. Its 29th August, and I've heard from someone at work that he his brilliant. I just hope he's receptive to what I think is the problem because its not normally recognised by the nhs. It depends on the consultant. I haven't said before but I think I have immune response issues, Garfie, I think you asked ages ago. There's a clear pattern which shows things are getting worse..... its classic immune response. I bought a book written by a lead consultant on these issues it arrived yesterday. Ive read the first 20pages and everything, I mean everything, confirms my theory about me and my losses. So, I am hoping this new consultant will listen and support me.
I think finally my bleeding is stopping, just spotting today. I so want to get to the end of this cycle and get cracking. Lol.


----------



## Mistyy

Crikey just spent ages writing a post and lost it ..... :growlmad::dohh:

Once again ....

*Barnie* - I believe you! I think modern science is amazing, but sometimes for the individual it seems unable to put 2 and 2 together. I don't know if it's a case of lack of resources or time, or what. I think it's logical to assume that with the obviously detailed knowledge you have of your own body coupled with alot of experience and a bit of careful research you are going to come up with a more accurate picture of what's going on than some of the sweeping generalisations about 'the human body' that doctors sometimes give. They are dealing with the masses. You are dealing with you ... your specialist subject! And you're no idiot. So really good luck with this. Watching with interest and love xxx

*Maddy* - i laughed at the doc solemnly giving your DH specific days on which he should wear his tin hat, as well :rofl: YAY for 15 weeks! :happydance: Still waiting for Harmony test ...... they have said between Thu and Sat now. That clinic is one of the most respected in the country AND are doing the test for ladies under 11 weeks for a quarter of the price of any other clinic at the mo. So they are snowed under with people. I guess they have a bit of a back log.

*Butterfly* - hang in there my lovely. How are you today? Tomorrow is the big day :happydance: 

*Garfie* - how are you? :friends: Yes, there was talk of the clots being pieces of placenta, but as the scan showed, the placenta was all intact and up high :wacko:

*Pippi* - Not long now till hubbys ankle is looked at then. I hope it's good news for him. Poor guy. The timing's bad but that's not his fault. You're right - I think half the reason i've felt so poorly the last couple of days is indeed shock! Plus the fact that i didn't sleep a wink in hospital on Tue night, and hadn't slept well the night before. Didn't eat for nearly 12 hours either. I felt rough all day Tue, before the bleed, ate at midday then was in the middle of making the evening meal when it all happened. It was *11pm* before they finished with me in A&E and gynea. and i got to the ward. A lovely nurse found me some crackers and warm cheese (yum :dohh:) and a tepid yogurt, lol. I felt utterly drained by then and only managed the yogurt. I just wanted to lay still and pray the baby was still in there! Awful, awful night! 

AND (while i'm banging on, sorry about this) my cannula tube which was supposed to be giving me fluid actually filled up with blood at some point in the night. This brings me to something i'm mulling over. Like *Barnie* i've been doing a bit of home research and i have decided to stop taking the daily aspirin that the MW prescribed at 8 weeks. She gave it based on my age as far as i can tell. It's meant to help the blood get to baby from the placenta. I didn;t take it for the first 2 weeks after she prescribed it - it just felt wrong. I know it thins the blood and can affect the lining of the womb. She told me off at my 10 week check, said ''it's what all teh experts recommend'', and so i started taking it, and have taken it for 4.5 weeks. Now i've had this bleed. I've been reading some studies about aspirin and it's NOT a cut and dry case as far as causing bleeding in pregnancy goes. Bit confused and i don't know what to say to MW when i see her. She's a bit scarey! But something is telling me not to take it :shrug:

Anyway, enough rambling. I'm feeling better, as you can tell :haha: Still resting up. Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Barni did you see the recent article in the daily mail? Seems like people are becoming more aware of this stuff https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...rsial-egg-yolk-oil-jabs-theyre-mums-last.html

Hope that link works as I'm on my phone. 

Mistyy yes I am in 2 minds about the aspirin thing. I think it is good for some people but maybe not others :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Just popped in for 5. 

Yes, Butterfly I read that article with much interest. Its what I think I have and its what the FS will give when (I'm being positive) I get pregnant again. Although found out DH swimmer samples aren't great but I told him to lay off alcohol and Red Bull...would he listen...no! So I have 6 goes (instead of 12) at IUI when I eventually get to trying. Let's hope its enough.

Mistty - I do take aspirin but thats more for the additional complications (them thinking I have sticky blood) but I've read its a necessity with my probs anyway. I would do what you feel comfortable with. Its standard procedure now to give us older ladies aspirin so you may have a fight on your hands with MW!!! Stay firm even if you're a tiny bit scared of her. Some aren't as warm and friendly as you'd expect, are they?!!


----------



## Mistyy

Another night with no bleeding :thumbup::happydance:

BUT - Harmony clinic rang to say test has failed _again_! :dohh: Oh well ...

*Barnie* - i feel your pain on the alcohol/sperm quality thing. DH gave up for a while, but part of his ''not letting ttc take over our lives'' was to continue to drink at the weekend :hissy: 

*Butterfly* - :coffee:ing and [-o&lt;ing xxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh no misty. Well its not bad news its just technical issues. ....but after that long wait to be told it did nt work again...
What happens now....do they try again ??


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn that test :growlmad: are they just going to give up and give you a refund? Do you need it now you got good results on the other one? :hugs:

AFM all went well at the scan, baby's heartbeat fluttering away and measuring on track :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## garfie

Aw that's great news Butterfly - keep growing little one :happydance::happydance:

AFM - Still waiting for the witch:growlmad: and even worse still waiting for my letter :growlmad::growlmad:

So I guess at the moment all I seem to do is :ninja: and :coffee::haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

YAY *Butterfly*!!!! :happydance::happydance: I had a good feeling about your little pupa :thumbup: Fab news.

*Garfie* - Gosh how late is AF now? It's amazing isn't it - when you want her to get a shift on she wont turn up, if you want her to stay away she's up the path like a ferret! :flower:

*Pippi* - Weeeell when i signed up for the Harmony i was told _some_ tests fail and that if that does happen you get one re-test included for your original £180, plus your 12 week scan, of course. 

_Technically_ however with this deal they are doing at the mo ... the £180 is in fact for the scan, with the actual Harmony test being thrown in for free for those going in under 11+3 weeks. (After Sept. this year a Harmony test plus 12w scan is going to cost every woman £400). Which means - no, i don't get a refund, lol. 

If i wanted to go again i could. I'd have to pay again though. They told me in the nicest way that it would be daft as it was likely i would get another neg. Frankly i was so happy with the depth and detail of the scan they gave me there i have no regrets about going to the FMC. It was still worth every penny for the trouble they went to that day, and the reassurance :thumbup:

Been looking at 'real' prams in a real shop today :blush: not just on the internet! :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyy - bummer about the Harmony test :growlmad:...have you booked your next scan to find out the sex :shrug:

Butterfly - so glad the scan was good :hugs:

Barnabibear - only another month until that specialist appointment. Hope it's super-productive :flower:

Pippi - how is DH feeling? Is your DH a big baby about medical stuff like mine :winkwink:

Garfie - grrr :growlmad: for waiting and waiting and waiting...


Happy weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Must not have been meant to be Misty. At least you got the reassurance of a great scan so while the figures would have been nice it seems to be just one of these things. They must really have got no DNA as I'm sure they used some amplification methods where you only need tiny tiny amounts of DNA to start...
(I used to work in science with DNA but noting on testing like they are doing).
Must be quite a tricky procedure to get enough DNA....
Good you got in before they put up the price ...

Yea maddy, dh is nt great when it comes to pain. He's afraid of surgery so think whatever the surgeon says he needs he'll be happy if he does nt have to go under the knife.

Any news Garfie...no letter or af?

Read that article butterfly...jezz its expensive though. Would definitely like some proven studies before blowing a few thousand on it...


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - yeah, perhaps this new process of trying to extract the baby's DNA from the mothers blood is just a bit too unpredictable for NHS yet. It's a wonderful idea though. It negates the need for risky invasive testing. (when it works) It was worth a try anyway :thumbup: My MIL has a theory. She thinks that possibly the 'material' i lost last week could have been a 'twin' fetal sac which never got going, and was not picked up on the 10 week scan. If this was the case then perhaps there could have been confusion with the DNA from the blood they gathered from me, which was before i had that big bleed. They cant Harmony test if you are carrying twins, or have any DNA present from a lost twin. Aaaanyway ..... taking it all one day at a time. Getting a little less nervous every time i go for a wee and wipe and then INSPECT the tissue :blush::dohh:

Your poor DH. I hope the news is that he does not have to have surgery. The time is flying by. Cant believe it's Aug tomorrow. How are the IVF plans?

How is everyone? xxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hello everyone...been really quite here !

Interesting theory that your mil has misty...did harmony just say they could n't get enough material or they test was inconclusive. I'd imagine it was the latter if there was a twin sac ?
Hope all going well still on the tissue wiping test ..

Hope af arrived Garfie, hope all going well butterfly and maddy.

Waves to pdmc, barnibear, Nise, booth...

A couple in church this morning were there with their 3 weeks old baby this morning. She is only her in 20s but baby has Downs with heart problems and also needs a colostomy bag for now. Poor thing. 
They have had a hard time but baby is gorgeous and they love him so much its heart warming to see. Coincidentally there was a hymn mentioning a newborn baby....so the minister at the end got everyone to gather around the baby and sing that verse again. Everybody then gave them a round of applause...the dad was in tears ! 

I've been knocked out of action with vomiting/fever but think i am almost back to normal today. Of course it happened at ovulation but luckily we did the deed about 4 hours before it started and were able to bd again after the vomiting stopped. Did not want to kiss dh in case i gave it to him...so very strange bd without kissing ! 

Dh also needs surgery...booked in for 20th August. So ivf postponed...hopefully he'll make a good enough progress after a month that ill feel confident to start planning for ivf in October. Can't easily get time off in November so it'd have to be December otherwise...
Looking up artifical insemination kits as don't know if he'll be up to bd 1 week after op and I'll be ovulating :blush:
Will get some in stock as a back up...


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww bless that little baby pippi :awww:

Shame DH has to have surgery :nope: Could you use soft cups for the AI? He just does his business straight into one, you shove it up the vajayjay and Bob's your uncle :haha:


----------



## Mistyy

... and Fanny's your Aunt! :haha:

Yes pippi i would say the same about cups. There are many different ones on the market to experiment with so you find one that suits you. The other good thing is that as well as delivering the swimmers, it will also keep them up in place for a while which - it is said - can help if your DH has less than perfect swimmers. If you want any tips i can give you some as i used them for TTC for a while :thumbup::thumbup:

Sorry to hear about DHs surgery. But :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for IVF in Oct. 

FMC said ''the test failed''. There were muterings of not enough DNA, but it did sound like a 'stock answer' IYSWIM? You know how you mull these things over? I wonder weather it was a case of it being easier to say that than start going into the ins and outs of lost twin tissue. Or maybe it did just fail!? :shrug::wacko::haha: We'll never know! :dohh:

That was indeed very moving - about the bubba in church. You often find an inner strength when things are not going to plan. Weather it's divine or not i'll never know.

Hi butterfly :flower: hope all's well xxx

AFM - No more blood :happydance: 17 weeks tomorrow! Needing some maternity bits now. Bump is (very) visible :happydance: No more appts. till my 20 week scan on 6th Sept :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

And bobs you uncle 
And fannys your aunt ...

LOL, LOL

Tanks butterfly and misty for the tip...

Had an unsuccessful attempt last year with a soft cup thing...not sure of the brand name as after dh spend almost 1 hr retrieving it for me...I binned it immediately.Maybe I have a long cervix but i could n't get a good enough grip to pull it out (Know the nurse for smear had to go get a longer speclum).
Or maybe I needed to relax more but with visions of a trip to A&E it was hard to relax.
Maybe if I tie a string to it i could pull it out like a tampoon. ...

So any tips would be appreciated misty !!!

Exciting needing maternity clothes....only a few more weeks to go for the 20w scan.


----------



## Nise

.... How's your father! I think that's the final line. I used to work with 2 guys and after work we'd go to the pub - we always had the same drinks and they got ordered as:-

We'll have a Bob's your uncle, Fanny's your aunt and a hows your father! :haha:

Well, I'm up in Newcastle now working - been here for a week. I drop K off at her Aunts on the way in to work and pick her up on the way home so she's having a nice time with her cousins. It was a bit stressful the first 4 days as K got a nose bleed each day - ended up taking her to A&E last Thurs when I couldn't stem the flow, after 45 minutes of bleeding, it finally stopped as she was being weighed by the nurse. They couldn't find any reason for it though, but they showed me how to stop it - I was pinching her nose a bit to high up! Demonstrated my new skills on Friday when it tried to bleed again and caught it in it's tracks - touch wood we've had nothing for the last 3 days. :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyy said:


> *Pippi* - yeah, perhaps this new process of trying to extract the baby's DNA from the mothers blood is just a bit too unpredictable for NHS yet. No more appts. till my 20 week scan on 6th Sept

Same with the Aussie system Mistyy. In fact GPs can't even order the test, it can only be ordered by a Fertility Specialist or Ob/Gyn. And if you want it done you have to courier the bloods to the US at a cost of around $1500. 

Only a month until the next scan - I'm actually really relieved to have a whole month with no appointments, how about you? 



Pippi_elk said:


> I've been knocked out of action with vomiting/fever but think i am almost back to normal today.

Yuk Pippi, hope you get back to normal quickly :hugs:



Nise said:


> I drop K off at her Aunts on the way in to work and pick her up on the way home so she's having a nice time with her cousins. It was a bit stressful the first 4 days as K got a nose bleed each day.

Glad K is doing well and enjoying her visits. I think nosebleeds are pretty common at that age, both of mine went through phases where they would get heaps of them. My personal theory is that there must be some growth hormone going on at that time - both mine would have big growth spurts either at the same time or shortly afterwards. 



Hi everyone else I missed! Really busy at work so have been popping in and out but not posting much anywhere. Like Mistyy I have no more scans or appointments until 20 weeks. Yay :haha:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi all, :wave:

Just popping in to see how everyone's doing. My goodness, I can't believe Mistyy and Maddy that your nearly at the half way stage! :happydance:

Pippi- Good luck with the soft cup option. I thought about it myself for a while but chickened out.

Nise - My dad suffers from nosebleeds. They come out of nowhere, bleed quite a lot and then eventually stop. He's never found a reason why it happens either. I tend to get nose bleeds when I'm stressed, so I always know when things have got too much, my nose lets me know.

Butterfly - I was wondering if I could ask you a question re UAE seeing as you've been to Dubai. If I visited my dh in UAE but was on drugs from the fertility clinic (some of which I see are on the banned/controlled drugs list) how would I safely see my dh, keep my drugs and not end up in prison?????

AFM - I'm rather pleased that I have ovulated after the MC and it hasn't taken nearly 6 weeks to do it. So I'm getting all revved up for the end of cycle, so I can book the hysteroscopy at the FS. Not looking forward to it because I will be awake and I'm sure she mentioned injecting my cervix (wince) but she laughed and said it was a gel. Wondering if its a gel to cope with the needle or just a gel. :wacko: It won't be nice whatever the scenario but once its done, I can look forward to my first IUI cycle with the immune suppressants. Not sure what happens if I get a cold while I'm on them but maybe that's a question I need to ask. I just hope it works. 

I'm going to try and squeeze in seeing dh after hysteroscopy and before new cycle starts because I think I have to have infusions of intralipids so I need to be here from day 1. Flying will be a new thing. Feel a bit stupid saying it but I've never flown international so haven't a clue what to do. What a sheltered life! I may have to wear a sign saying "Never flown before please help!" :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Barni I have not even read the rest of your post but before I go any further 

*DON'T GO TO THE UAE WITH BANNED DRUGS. THEY FIND THEM IN YOUR LUGGAGE WHEN YOU ARRIVE AND YOU ARE IN JAIL. NO QUESTIONS ASKED. *

ok I think I made my point :blush: A woman was put in jail for having codeine when I was there. Even though she had a prescription :nope:

Ok I'll go read the rest of your post now... :flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Jezz, never thought about it until barnibear said it but yea 20 weeks is half way....wow for misty and maddy (in a few weeks). Suppose when your counting week by week you don't think About week 38-40.

Great your body is getting back to normal barnibear. Good luck with the hysterocopy....hopefully it won't be as bad as you expected. 


Nose bleeds...poor LG.well at least you have learnt to stop them Nise.

See ye all in a few days....I'm off to visit my parents for 5 days.. so no Internet access and roaming on mobile is too expensive. it will do me good...cold turkey for a few days :shrug:


----------



## Mistyy

Gosh* Barnie* yes don't take any risks re: flying out there with your drugs. By co-incidence DH and i watched Midnight Express last night and i now have this awful image of lovely Barnie getting dragged off the plane with her fertility drugs all taped round her chest!!:dohh::nope::sad2: I am so glad tp hear you have ov'd. Your body is ticking over nicely again :) 

About first time flying - my first ever flight was in 2008. DH has been flying about for years and thinks nothing of it, but i was like a child. All wide eyed in the airport :haha: (i still get ridiculously excited/nervous) Since then i have flown 8 or 9 more times and the last few trips i've done all the booking myself - so trust me - _anyone_ can do it :haha: Google is your friend in this case. Last time we flew we booked the flight and payed online, printed the tickets out at home, booked the car-park online, chose the seats and luggage allowance online, all automated. First human contact we had regarding the trip was at check in at the airport on the day. Scarily easy.

Exciting that your hysteroscopy is in sight now. Write down any questions that pop into your head. If you're anything like me i forget all the things i want to ask as soon as someone medical starts talking to me :blush:

*Pipp*i - have a lovely relaxing time at your parents :thumbup: It's bitter sweet having no internet access. As i found out when we moved .....

*Maddy* - it was odd last week at the GP's when my midwife said she didn't need to see me for 9 weeks. (By then i'll be 25 weeks). Yes, i'll have my scan at 20 weeks at the hospital, so_ someone_ will see me, but it seems a big gap! lol. On one hand i feel the need to be nurtured - on the other i want NOT to be treated like a 'special case' because i'm not in my 30's any more. How are you feeling?

*Nise* - i've heard nose bleeds can occur for no good reason around that age too. Don't fret too much. Bet K is loving being with her new cousins :happydance:

*AFM* - yes, the weeks are actually flying by. And I thought it would drag! Still getting nausea, which is supposed to have gone by now - but i'm not too bothered by it. I confess to having to nap every day :shock: (i am not a daytime sleeper usually - even if i'm really ill) But i'm finding by 3 in the afternoon i am soooooo tired i can't function. Dizzy, sick, etc. An hours kip does wonders - and it means i can stay up till - oooooh - the dizzy hours of half 9, lol. (but then we are up at 6am every day) ...

Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Barnabibear said:


> If I visited my dh in UAE but was on drugs from the fertility clinic (some of which I see are on the banned/controlled drugs list) how would I safely see my dh, keep my drugs and not end up in prison?????

Barnabi, part of my job is advising people on this exact question about the UAE multiple times each day. There is a process you can go through to get approval to carry the medication, it's a bit labour intensive but actually not terribly difficult. It's just paperwork :flower:

Look under the Health tab in this link www.smarttraveller.gov.au/zw-cgi/view/Advice/United_Arab_Emirates The final 3 paragraphs tell you what to do - just replace "Australia" with "UK". Seriously people travel every day with their approved medication with no issues - it's only those who fail to get approval that are in trouble.


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistyy said:


> Gosh* Barnie* yes don't take any risks re: flying out there with your drugs. By co-incidence DH and i watched Midnight Express last night and i now have this awful image of lovely Barnie getting dragged off the plane with her fertility drugs all taped round her chest!!:dohh::nope::sad2: I am so glad tp hear you have ov'd. Your body is ticking over nicely again :)

Mistyy - You create a wonderful mental image. :haha: I'm hoping that doesn't come true. :haha: Thank you for your advice about flying. I really hope after I've done it once or twice it will become a breeze. My DH is so excited about me going out there, mainly because it means when I've done it once there will be no excuses for doing it again. I seriously want to see him, just all these issues (for me being a scaredy cat) to deal with.

Hope you're getting your power naps still. :winkwink:


Maddy and Butterfly - thanks for your advice about the UAE. I will see what happens with the FS and take it from there. I am going to try and squeeze in a visit between hysteroscopy and next cycle start if I can, then at least all I have to worry about is flying....not flying with drugs in my suitcase. :winkwink:

AFM: I'm going to have a rant. The London Hospital rang me today..... why aren't I at my appointment, for blood tests??? and to discuss my results??? What appointments? I have a letter that told me to get stuffed and get another GP referral if I wanted to go back. So, "strongly" told them I have not been given an appointment, in fact I'd been told that I couldn't have another appointment without my GP refferal. I would like my blood test results, could I get them sent? "I'll have to speak to the doctor", why do I have to come to London to get my results.... "I'll have to speak to the doctor", " If I was meant to have an appointment to get answers why did I get that earlier letter..."I'll have to speak to the doctor". So, I got tired of it all and told them that I don't think I've been treated very fairly, that I'm seeing a different consultant but I want my blood test results. I wonder what will happen now, probably nothing. And yet this is the same hospital that looked after Princess Kate. I bet she didn't have any of these issues. :growlmad:

Other than that just waiting for end of cycle to book hysteroscopy, so no news there, just trundling along.

Big :wave: to everyone else I haven't mentioned. Hope you're all doing fine and tickety-boo.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh blimey barni what an absolute pita :growlmad: They seriously need to get their act together :nope:

Yay for a trip I bet it will be nice to see dh and get some sun :happydance:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Where is everyone ?

Hope you have sorted out the mess with the hospital barnibear. What did the blood tests show ? 

Hope all still going well misty and maddy. I stalk your journal every now and then butterfly so i know things are going ok.

Dh has had his ankle surgery on Tuesday and now home. He has to be non weight bearing on it now for 2-3 weeks. I'm working from home since he came home so here to run after him!! Never had so many arguments walking up a flight of stairs...a real test of patience.
I'm ovulating next week so trying to persuade him to do his business into a cup...he's not too keen.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh dear an invalid husband, that is a recipe for arguments :haha:

Hope he manages to get the job done :winkwink: although I'm sure there must be some non weight bearing positions :blush:


----------



## Spoomie

Beautiful words and I know this pain will resonate with many of you somewhere along your journey. I hope this doesn't bring anyone down but that it validates the grief we feel for our losses, even if we have another child or children. Keep on keeping on ladies, until such time as you feel it is time to move on xxx

https://facetsoflifeafterloss.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/exhausted-mom-meets-grieving-mom.html?spref=fb


----------



## Reb S

Weird - Spoomie, I was just checking up on everyone and you had posted! I only check up once a month or so. Great to see BFP's that are on-going! - go girls! 
Lots of love to anyone who remembers me!!
(Spoomster, bit busy at the mo, but definitely up for a bottle of vino soon!) x


----------



## Spoomie

Darling Reb. I am the same, only visit every couple of weeks for a catch up. It is just when I read this article I thought of how many of us on this thread over the years (?!?!) have endured loss and how that pain never leaves you. Even though we have moved on (to a life with wine in it!!!) that pain still resides inside. Drop me a FB message when life calms down and we can meet, does Clapham Junction still work for you? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mistyy

*Reb*! *Spoomie*! Hi there ladies :wave: :thumbup:Hope life is treating you very well on your continuing journeys. Lovely to see you pop in here again. No matter what is going on in your life the pain of losses/years of struggle lurk in the dark places of your mind, yes. And it continues to bit you on the bottom when you are least expecting it i find. Learning to live alongside those feelings is what we strive for.

*Pippi* - I had to smile at your post about the no. of arguments it's possible to fit into one trip upstairs :dohh: My *X*H used to basically jst get into the fetal position in am arm chair when he was ill (a common cold) and refuse to speak or smile like a normal person :roll: I used to want to bat him round the head with something very heavy! Hey ho. (Not saying your DH is playing up - just empathising) Like Butterfly i was wondering if you could come up with a position which will not mean moving DHs ankle about much. You on top? I can't see my DH being all that enamored with DTD into a cup either. I can picture his face at the suggestion. Best of luck with this ov my lovely. Fingers all crossed here.

*Barnie* - how's it all going?

*Maddy* - how are you feeling?

*Garfie* and all the lovely ladies - how are you all?

*AFM* - all good here. Still no more bleeding. Got my 20 week scan in 13 days. It's flying by! And the summer has slipped past me in a bit of a haze of naps, nausea and swollen ankles. DH remains eagerly excited about bump. I am so moved by his intense interest and happiness. Bless his heart. His attitude and support since BFP has more than made up for the times when i felt the ttc was 'a ball in my court', so to speak. His family are very excited for us too. Just wish MIL wouldn't keep telling me i'm not as young as i was! :dohh: I know, i know :haha: She means well though, she's very caring. 

Love and :babydust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Reb and Spoomie it is lovely to hear from you both and I echo what Mistyy says :flower:

Maryanne :hi: I see you :winkwink:

Barni, Garfie, Pippi, greens :hugs:

Maddy glad all is going well :happydance:

Mistyy I have my NT scan about the same time as your 20 week one. Looking forward to that in a nervous kind of way!

Hope any other lurkers are doing ok too, I'm sure there are some I have forgotten :dohh:


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi ... Ah men and their injuries. Thank goodness mine isn't often poorly because he really moans :winkwink:

Barnabibear & Garfie... :hugs: how ru doing ladies?

Mistyy ... not long til your scan :happydance: Are you finding out the sex?

BF ... can't wait til the 12 week pics. Do you have a date booked?

Spoomie & Reb ... :hi: I am glad people still check in, no matter where their journey has taken them :hugs:


AFM our gender scan is on Friday and I will be 20 weeks exactly. We are going out for dinner with friends that night to celebrate being "half-baked" :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes my scan is on 5th September :thumbup:

Can't wait for you and Mistyy to find out the sex - assuming Mistyy is! :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Misty is indeed hoping to find out the sex :haha: I know they cant be 100% sure of course. Apparently if they say it's a boy they're probably right, but if they say it's a girl it might not be reliable. 

I _might_ even start to relax a bit if all is OK at the 20 weeks scan [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; The worry is exhausting. It comes out in funny ways - DH and i had a minor tiff the other eve. and i burst into floods of desperate tears. Like it was the end of the world. He was :shock: and :wacko: and that was the end of the argument. lol.

*Butterfly* - nearly 13 weeks already! :happydance: After months and months (4 years with one MC here) of ttc we learn such patience. Living from ov to ov. For me it's made pregnancy seem to fly along in the blink of an eye somehow. Y' know?

Anyway, love and :dust: :dust: (got it right this time) to all xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi :wave: everyone,

Its been really quiet on here lately. Wow, so many of you with pertinent scans coming up. Very very exciting. Looking forward to the news over the coming weeks.

I still can't believe that Butterfly you'll be at 12 weeks, and Maddy and Mistyy at 20 weeks. How time has flown!

AFM.... Busy week this week. Hysterscopy tomorrow (yikes), then consultant on Thursday, Car service/Boiler service/Man coming to look at my fence on Friday (might've over booked Friday, but its a day off so wanted to try and not have to take another day's holiday for silly stuff). Saturday is a panic day because at 09:15 on Sunday morning my flight leaves for Abu Dhabi (big gulp). I feel sick at thinking about it. Its taken my mind off the hysterscopy though. :winkwink: Hopefully the hysterscopy will be good news, I will post the findings on Weds.

So, pleased everyone is back :wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

I can't believe it either barni :haha:

Have a brilliant time in Abu Dhabi :plane: :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Wow look at you all cooking your little bundles:happydance:

BF - 5 September for your scan - is the date FF wants me to test:haha: as you can see I've not been temping trying a more relaxed approach - is it working :haha:

Barn - Good luck today hun and I hope you have fun on your travels:hugs:

Misty/Maddy - Go mamas - how far on are you two now:happydance:

Nise - How did the 6 weeks hols go for you? - hope you got to have lots of nice days out :hugs:

AFM - Been back a while from Turkey and just as predicted she came on the 2nd day, boy did she kick my ass, no pain but OMG how heavy? having to change every half hour :dohh:

Trying to just get on with things - the worse is I should be half way through my pregnancy now :cry: I often think about that but luckily my emotions are more in check these days :happydance:

Besides how many women can say for there 42th Birthday I went paragliding in Turkey :haha:

Love to all the other ladies out there stalking:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Bon voyage barnibear and welcome back Garfie. 
Sounds a great way to spend your 42nd birthday Garfie ..belated birthday wishes.

Good luck tomorrow barni, I'm sure it won't be as bad as you anticipate.

Yea feels there are almost as many ladies pregnant here as not pregnant...which makes a nice change. 
Yea awaiting all upcoming scans with excitement...
Its a nice predicament Misty and Maddy to be wondering what the sex is..

Waves to Spoomie and Reb, nice that you feel you are able to Come back and check in every now and then.

We managed to bd once with dh ankle and just at the right time i think. Tried one shot also of artifical imsemination but think the syringe was too short...doubt it reached where it needed to go. Was too scared to try the menstrual cup again...
Would so love a holiday....next holiday will be for ivf...oh such relaxation....not !


----------



## Mistyy

*Barnie* - wishing you well for your Hysterscopy today :thumbup: Relax, and breath! Excited for you about flying out at the weekend. Haven't been away this year and i miss the buzz of the countdown to going abroad. Don't worry about the flight; you'll be herded through the airport with your fellow passengers and on that plane easy-peasy :happydance:

*Butterfly* :wave: 

*Nice* - :wave:

*PDMCD* - :wave: 

*Maddy* - :wave:

*Garfie* - Paragliding in Turkey sounds a fab way to celebrate your Bday + forget about old :witch: What fun! Glad to hear you are finding a more relaxed approach, ie not temping. Waiting with you eagerly for testing day :thumbup:

*Pippi* - so glad you got a BD in on time :flower: Re: AI, i've never tried it per se, but did used to use a syringe to insert Preseed while i was using cups. The syringes came with the Preseed (i think i got it all on Amazon) and they were long and bulky enough not to be fiddly, but not too large to be comfy. I don't know if this would be of any help now? I must say - i used Preseed with the cups as it was recommended to give the swimmers a good head start - but if you suffer from any dryness or are worried about quality of EWM at all then preseed is the way to go! It's the slipperiest substance imaginable and a little goes a VERY long way. (a long way in every sense of the word - i managed to squirt it all up the curtains while i was preparing the syringe the first time :haha:)

:wave: to everyone else + lurkers :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone :wave:

Just a quick check in to say hysteroscopy is done. Phew! I was so nervous I was shaking but it went really well. Weird seeing the inside of my uterus on the screen! The best news is that everything looks great. Ok, my lining is still thin, but apparently good quality. Not sure what that means but time will tell. So, now its fly away to see dh and start iui next month. Im really quite excited about the iui, hopefully it will be money well spent because this is not cheap. I have my steroids to take too. Hoping this will all do the trick. Ive my new consultant appointment tomorrow, now will he helpful I wonder......

Just this flying business to get over. :winkwink:


Love to all. Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news on the quality lining barni :happydance: can't wait for your IUI :thumbup:

You'll be fine on the flight :flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news barnibear....enjoy Dubai.

Ha ha misty..how did you manage to get it on the curtains ???? Lol

I use pressed too...did think about using the applicator but its too wide at the end really and was afraid I'd loose my precious sample....there is not very much there when you see it in the bottom of a pot !(probably 2-3 ml). Certainly feels like a lot more when you do it the 'natural' way !

I read somewhere a post by a fertility specialist (worked more with male issues but still had good advice) than while pressed is far better than other lubricants like ky jelly...its still better to use less rather than more. Optimum environment is natural cm and you don't want the little swimmers in a sea of pressed either. He basically said only to use it if you are to dry to bd otherwise. Although the time i did get a bfp..I used 1-2 ml of it.
Not that you need to worry about that anymore.

Anyone see the midwife program on bbc2 last night (sorry to all you non uk ladies)? A 48 year old had a baby boy..think it was her own eggs (but they never really said...not sure even if she went for ivf). And she wants to try for one more next year...


----------



## Mistyy

:happydance: Great news *Barnie* Really hoping your new consultant is approachable and one you can see eye to eye with. Makes all the difference. Let us know :thumbup:

*Pippi* - lol, i got it up the curtains because i was sitting on the edge of the bed and i'd filled the syringe for the very 1st time from the tube. I was a bit fingers and thumbs. I wanted to push the plunger in a bit and it slipped and shot the whole contents up and onto my curtains :haha::blush: Aaaahh- the things we do ... I was trying to be clever and discrete by having the tube ready for when i got into bed with DH a few minutes later :dohh:

I remember reading the exact same advice re:quantity of lubricant. I think almost all the reviews of preseed say you don't need any where near the mls they say. It's always best to have the real thing - but i wonder sometimes if my lack of CM some months was to blame. I_ never_ did seem to be able to get into the habit of drinking enough water during the day - and that simple thing is all it takes to up CM :dohh:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I saw the midwife program and thought yipee I'm not the oldest :haha:

She did do ivf they went into it in more detail at the beginning (which I missed so watched back on iplayer :thumbup:) Also there was a bnb lady on at the beginning of the program :happydance:


----------



## Barnabibear

I saw the same program Pippi. I usually avoid them but I was compelled to watch when I saw it was a 48 year old, and her optimisim about trying for another one was amazing. I wonder if it was donor eggs.

Mistty and Pippi, :haha: I hear you on the preseed. I used as recommended and what a mess. Didn't get it on the curtains, pretty much everywhere else though. :haha::haha:

Well, my high from yesterday has now been trodden on by the nhs consultant I saw today. In a nutshell, he will be no help re my recurrent miscarriages. I've had everything the nhs has to offer testing wise. :shrug: He gave me a lecture on being old, and that after 40 there's a 40% risk of miscarrige. Ermmm, I running at 100% so surely thre's a problem. :growlmad: He poo pooed everything I offered into the conversation. :growlmad::growlmad: So I've left feeling old, past it, and that everything is pointless. Rubbish. :wacko:

Still, now I have to think about flying....:plane::plane:

This will probably the last time I pop in until after my travels... so TTFN, toodlepip and all that. Take care everyone. :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear barni. I know the exact feeling you have....they just writing you off and saying its age. 
Can you afford a consultation privately? Research some specialists in the field and go see one of them ? 

Lol Butterfly...at youre not the oldest comment ! 
I missed the very beginning so did not see the bnb or the ivf bit. Wonder was it OE? Not that shes going to come on tv and announce every details about her pregnancy.


Must try the more water misty..as some months i have very little cm...or very little i can see.


----------



## Mistyy

Well *Barnie* as i write this you'll be out in the sunshine with your hubby :happydance: So sorry to read your update about your consultant. He sounds like an ignorant man, tbh. I despair at hearing about another lecture on age. Once a woman it at the meeting with (another) Consultant stage, having been through various previous medical procedures for fertility issues, i would think it's safe to assume she knows the bloody situation regarding her age and doesn't need a lecture on it. Jeeze! :hissy: :hissy:

... and breath ... 

Hope you are having/have had a great time anyway *Barn*, and will return refreshed and renewed :thumbup:

*Pippi* - re:drinking enough - a trick i used to do - and am doing again right now as i should be drinking plenty - is to have 3/4 small bottles of water chilled and ready for each day. I try to make a point of getting through at least 3 of them by bed time (+ the odd tea and coffee or whatever), rather than just relying on random glasses of water here and there. I need to be able to SEE what i have to drink by the end of the day, otherwise I have noticed i have a bad habit of preparing a nice big glass of water and proudly carrying it about around the house with me all day as if that'll do the trick! :haha: i do need to actually drink it! :haha: How's hubby?

How's everyone here? 

*AFM* - My sickiness is finally leaving. Bit of dry heaving if i smell something nasty (every thing smells nasty!) Ankles have stayed down for a few days now, and i'm visiting the loo less in the night. Not needing to nap during the day anymore either. Still veeeeery tired by 9/9.30 in the eve. though. And now i cant bend over without a bit of leg splaying. I feel enormous - but it's all out front at least. I think i have felt some little kicks :cloud9::happydance: DH is wildly excited - but hasn't been able to feel anything from the outside yet. 20 week scan this Friday. Nervous AND excited :wacko:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi*! Just had a peep at your chart. 

Oooooooh.

:thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

I don't know misty...I'm not that excited by my chart. I think my temps were just slow to rise after ovulation (its like that some months) and that makes it looks like a big jump.
I should stop temping now until after AF as that's what I have done the last few months as it is less stressful but might just do one more day.
I know zita west advises to stop temping after a few months as it puts too much focus everyday on conceiving ...and I do agree with her...but its hard to do.

Glad to hear you are feeling better and the swellings ankles have improved. Lovely that you're starting to feel small kicks...hopefully dh will feel them soon...
Good luck for Friday...be sure come back here and update us. 
It must feel real now that you have a big bump....are many people surprised that you are pregnant now that they can see a bump?

I usually fill a water bottle in work but half the time i go home and its still half full. I agree with you about it helping to see how much you are drinking. Must try even getting a bottle of water at home and putting it near where I sit in the evening watching tv etc.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck misty for tomorrow....hope baby will be as active as last time.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again. I have returned. Misty - omg is all i can say well and congrats!
As for me we moved. I went to see a FS here and unfortunately my FSH is 16. They called with my AMH results and I missed the call but I'm guessing that number isn't great either. I have another appt with the FS next Friday to go over options but I'm afraid she'll say no to the IVF. I am continuing to ovulate so I'm trying the old fashioned but I'll be upset for sure if IVF is a no go. Anyway that's my update. Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi maxxi, good to see you. Sorry the fsh is not as good as it might be although I have seen people get naturally preggo on that number :thumbup:

Mistyy good luck. Will you post a pic of bubba here as you don't have a journal? Ooh and you will find out if :blue: or :pink: :happydance:

AFM my scan went well although I get results in the post in a week. Bubba was waving and measuring a few days ahead :happydance:


----------



## Miss_C

I just wanted to pop in and say Hi. Have been really really crazy busy but currently have a broken ankle so taking advantage of bum time  I have read back over a few pages but obviously way way way too many to totally catch up or reply to individual postings etc.

So huge hugs t those that have lost, those that have had their hearts broken, those that feel they cannot go on and any and every bit of baby dust I can sprinkle is all yours. Misty was that you on the BNB FB page? Did someone roll out Holly here for that one


----------



## Butterfly67

Miss C :happydance::happydance: I was thinking about you just the other day! Can't believe Ziggy is 14 months old :cloud9:


----------



## Mistyy

OMG that IS really weird i too was thinking of you yesterday *MissC*! :wave: The last thing I remember you saying was that you were feeling less than euphoric after having bubba. I think of that sometimes and wonder how you are. I have found since i got my BFP that my emotions are all over the place. Catches you by surprise. It wasn't me on FB. I don't have a FB account (only one in the world?). Lovely to see you popping in. Hope the ankle heals quickly xxxxx

*Butterfly* - oh so glad your scan went well. A few days ahead? Oooh. Big bubba do you think? I would love to post a pic here. I'll give it a go. (technophobe) We are hoping to find out the gender of baby today. I am rather hung up on everything just being ok right now. Was tearful last night :nope:

*Maxi* - :wave: sorry to hear the results were a little disappointing. Not too up on what they mean exactly - but :hugs: and hand holding here as always. As butterfly says, you never know whats in store - so chin up. Will you give IVF a go?

*Pippi* - thank you :friends: i will update later. The scan is at 3.30 today. <nibbles nails> Re: people noticing bump: I recently bumped into our neighbour from our old village (we moved in May) She didn't know about the pregnancy as we left just as i got my BFP and i hadn't told her then as it was such early days. I have only told one or two old friends (+ family) who i am likely to see as i don't want the situation i was in before happening again. ie: the whole darned village where we used to live knowing i'm pregnant. When it all went wrong last time i couldn't leave the house without someone asking how it was going and over and over i had to keep telling folk i had lost the baby :( :( I know allot of people from that village because i worked at the primary school there for 8 years. Anyway neighbour saw the bump and was thrilled for us, bless her. It'll all round the village now though i expect, as she is no.1 news spreader :dohh::haha:

Hope you've been drinking that water. 
<whispers> _Your chart this month looks different to the others_. That's all i'm saying :winkwink::thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust: and more :dust:


----------



## garfie

Misty - Ooooh not long to wait until you see your very own movie star - any guesses on gender?:happydance:

AFM - Not sure where I am in my cycle not temped this month as I was away - so I guess I am just waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee: hope I don't have to wait 7 weeks like last time for her to show:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie I'm thinking that you have had your one off :wacko: cycle and now hopefully things can settle back to normal for you :hugs:

Mistyy I think :pink: for you :happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

Misty hope the scan today goes brilliantly :hugs:

BF I am so glad that you got a wave or two :thumbup: Those stubby little arms and legs make everything seem more real I think.


AFM 21 weeks today and it does occasionally feel like :blue: is playing :football: in there!


----------



## Mistyy

*Maddy!* a :blue:! Congratulations! :happydance:

*Garfie* :wave: i hope your cycle doesn't mess you around this month. When should the witch be due?

*AFM* - scan went brilliantly. Thank you all for your good vibes. And the baby is .......... :pink: A girl! Well done *butterfly* :happydance: So happy i could just burst! The baby is fine, very leggy! Last time i saw *her* she was like a cute little hippo swimming about. All tummy and little stubby arms and legs. Now she's all in proportion and there's these long limbs flexing - no wonder i've felt some little kicks.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Misty - That's great news hun :happydance: you must be on :cloud9: so where are the pics :winkwink:

No idea when I'm due - going by old cycles due sometime soon:wacko: had cramping all day so been a bit grumpy:growlmad:

Will test again tomorrow unless she pays a visit - :haha: you never know I may have a sneaky BFP:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay mistyy how brilliant :happydance::happydance: :pink: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant news misty...well now at least when the news spreads among the village you can be pretty confident you won't have to go through what happened before.

Another dd...a house full of girls. You dh will be feeling out numbered.

Not doing great on the old water front but will try be more conscientious. I'm still not excited by my chart...despite what you are 'not saying' ! I expect af in the next 2-3 days.


Glad all going well maddy also. And lovely scan yday butterfly. 

Hope af shows soon Garfie, i never stopped temping after all...I really like to know where I am in my cycle. I have stopped temping between ovulation and af for a few days as its less stressful...as otherwise I spend my time looking/hoping for triphasic or high temps.


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all well :thumbup:

Just trying to catch up on all the posts since my last visit which seems an age ago.

Mistyy - :happydance::happydance: a DD , great news, so pleased for you, over half way there :)

Garife - hope you get the sneaky BFP, you never know when they can creep up and if not that AF appears.

Butterfly - 13 weeks - wow - hope you are feeling the glow now x

Hi and :wave: to Maddy, Miss C , Barni and anyone who i have forgotten (has been a while ).

AFM, been busy with school holidays and been travelling in the USA so fortunately not had time to think of TTC, back to normality now and now have realised that if it is meant to be it will happen. I am still charting ovulation but seems to have gone to every other month. 

Ta Ta for now


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi booth, great to see you. Ooh travelling to the US sounds like you have had a fun summer :plane: :thumbup:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi all :wave:

I'm back from :plane: and live to tell the tale :haha: Airports still confuse me completely but I've managed to get there and back. I have found out that there's lots of queuing and lots of waiting in airports and that flying seems to involve alot of eating! Oh my goodness I have done a lot of eating :pizza: and drinking :wine: this last week. Put on 4 pounds!!!......in a week!!!! .... what a greedy piggy I've been!!!

Unfortunately flying hasn't agreed with me and since the first flight out I have felt like i'm in a lift/on a :boat:. Most bizarre. I'm hoping that this will disappear soon.

Mistty - A :pink:..... :happydance:
Maddy - A :blue:... :happydance:

So we have one of each.... Brill. :hugs:

Garfie - The second cycle should move towards some sort of normal, then the third behaving how you know it. (Well, thats my experience anyway)

Booth - :wave:

Miss C - :wave: Great to hear from you again.

Pippi - Hi hun. 

Maxxi - Good luck for Friday

Butterfly - Great news on the scan :happydance:


AFM... Too much to tell to be honest. Thanks Mistty for getting angry for me about the consultant. He was awful. On my return to the UK I had another letter from London, stating I may have high Antiphospholid anticario somethings. No actual numbers, and again saying I never turned up to the appointment for follow up tests Grrr :growlmad::growlmad:. So, there may be something useful but I don't know. I've added this letter to my complaint, apart from the fact it says that something might be wrong but given me nothing to use with another doctor, they also sent it to a GP I've never heard of, at a doctors practise I've never been to. Well done!!! :dohh::dohh: 

I think I may be on Day 1, but it seems to be stopping now so I'm not sure whether to say its day 1 or not, waiting to see what tomorrow brings. I meant to be starting the IUI medications on day 3 so this flow no flow makes it more difficult to work out which is day 3.

Rambled on far too much now so .... I'm going to wobble off now on my imaginary :boat:


----------



## Miss_C

I have been reading a little more of your posts and had a cry and a laugh along the way.

A very brief update and will be super candid.

After having Ziggy I had the roughest time possible, he fed every 2 hours, I was exhausted, had a complete meltdown, went to doctors and got diagnosed with depression and anxiety. Was so relieved to have an answer. I was not bonding with Ziggy, I felt like I was purely adding him to the list of things I had to do. He was just this screaming feeding pooping machine. I took him to docs, to chiropractor had him checked and an ultrasound for reflux, all came up negative and yet still he screamed and screamed. I could not work out why I was not ecstatic that he was finally here after all that we had been through. And then nearly losing him at the final step. Depression is a ******* and now I will not get back that first 6 months with him. It is now only with hindsight that I can see where things were going wrong, why he screamed so much and fed so much etc etc etc. He is now 14 months and the funniest little creature I have ever come across so full of personality he may just pop at some point. 

I am so overwhelmed with love for both my boys and my hubby that sometimes I cry cos I am so so so very grateful. It sucks that it was such a hard journey but I just want to say to those of you in here that no matter what hang in there. Make your choices and decisions and simply follow your hearts. Do not let anyone tell you to not try or give up unless that is what is in your hearts. 

Love to you all. I will stop by every now and then and follow your progress and if anyone is on facebook that I am not friends with check me out or join the bnbbuddies group. My real name is Carolyn Thompson and my pic is of me with a shaved head that I did for Shave for A Cure after losing my mum to cancer.


----------



## Mistyy

Well done *Carolyn* (*MissCarolyn* :D) for being so honest about those first months. I imagine many many new mums, who have struggled with ttc, feel they are not able to admit to being anything except blissful joy. Perhaps the fact that ttc has been a long journey ADDS to the pressure to find everything rosey, and therefore makes the whole new baby/first baby experience even more stressful. I'm so glad to hear you are ok now, and enjoying ziggy. He sounds wonderful!

You've bought back memories, i can identify with those frightening feelings. With my first DD i was very young, very un-maternal, (unplanned pregnancy) and felt about 100 miles out of my depth. Every single aspect of parenting a new baby came as a horrible shock. The noise, the pains, the smells, the logistics of getting out of the house,the laundry, the barrage of conflicting advice from family, the feeling your body and your home is no longer private property, the feeling that you are now constantly 'on duty', 24/7 for the nest 16 years! The feeling that all this work will never be rewarded! It felt like the biggest mistake of my life :nope:

At some point after the first few weeks i fell in love with being a mum though. DD1, bless her, was a good baby. I just wasn't prepared. I went on to have DD2 and DD3 and found it a breeze. Loved it all. Even with 3 under 5. I knew what to expect and i knew the difficult bits do pass.

Now it's taken me 4 years of ttc to get to this stage, I guard my heart against expecting it all to be plain sailing. I think about the baby i lost. I worry about how i will feel when she arrives. I know that PND is not something you can prevent, and it's not anyone's fault. On a lighter note I worry because i cant even remember how to do the bedding for a mosses basket! :haha: Hoping it will all come back to me when baby comes.

*Barnie* - glad to have you back and i'm glad you had a good trip. Angry again for you! What is the matter with this London clinic?!?!?!?! :dohh:

*Booth* - sounds like you had a lovely summer travelling. Good to put ttc to the back of your mind for a while :thumbup::thumbup:

*Pippi* - Oh poo. Just checked your chart :( I still think it looked different to your others. More text book low temp, big lift, dip, then steady a higher temp. Hugs my lovely - onwards and upwards. How's hubbys ankle? Whats the thoughts on HIV again? Yes, a house full of girls here :haha: (we also have a female cat, a female rabbit, a female guinea pig, + a female hamster) DHs only ally is the other cat who is only partly male as he's neutered :haha:

*AFM* - all good. Bump getting bigger. Rock hard! Been buying a few bits. Dug out old mosses basket from loft and it's in perfect nick so we are going to use it. (new bedding obviously). However my old pushchair is past it. DH wants a new one anyway. His first baby. They are soooooo expensive though. even on ebay! (i have my eye on a particular make :dohh::dohh:)

Love to all, and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Miss C, I am dreading all the things you have mentioned :dohh: So glad that you are now enjoying Ziggy though :hugs:

Mistyy, well done for keeping all that stuff in the loft :thumbup: A friend of mine has offered me her old pushchair which I am very grateful of as I do hear they are a lot of money. If it was good enough for her it's good enough for me :haha:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, it's been ages since I've posted but u have been stalking and following progress. 
AFM, I can't remember what I last updated so in brief going through an ICSI cycle, probably my last so all pins on this. Had 4 eggs collected 30th Aug, all fertilised, 3 x 10 cell embryos out back on day 3. The fourth failed to grow to Blast so no frostie. So now on 2WW and tomorrow is test day. Last week I was convinced I was pregnant, then on Monday, Tues this week had really bad cramps and really felt like AF was on her way, v emotional and of course had a good old cry about the whole thing. Since then cramps have massively reduced to almost nothing, trying not to hope it wasn't implantation as I am fairly certain I'm not pregnant, but until I test I won't know. I haven't tested early as part of me is scared of the negative and right now I still have a slither of hope. Big day tomorrow, wish me luck! x


----------



## garfie

Good luck Pussycat :happydance::happydance:

AFM - I will also be testing tomorrow - but as I've had BFN for the last few days, reckon my body is just still screwed:cry:

Love to all the ladies, I will catch up soon - have been at work today so now got to do all the housy things to catch up:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck Pussycat, I have everything crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Good luck *Pussycat* and *Garfie* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Butterfly* - i packed away the mosses basket, the pushchair, the cot, some shawls, a couple of puffy outdoor body suits and some little shoes. The cot is a family cot (my dad, me, + 3DDs have been in it) but is so rickity now we might get a new one. The pushchair did 10 years active service altogether with me and it was 2nd hand when i got it, so it's done well. It's more knackered than i remembered though :dohh: The ebay stuff i'm looking at is 2nd hand too, of course, but all the good stuff seems to be up in the Manchester area for some reason! :haha::shrug: They must treat their prams really well up there! (I'm after an iCandy Strawberry with carry cot)(due to the price i think it should be named i^Watering^ Candy)

xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck for tomorrow pussycat...you kept that quiet going for your ivf ;-)
Really hope for a bfp...
If not i hope you get through tomorrow ok as I know how stressful otd is...

Ha ha misty, at your dh being the only male apart from a neutered cat ! Its a pity you can't use the cot....so nice to think you dad and you and kids raised in it. Maybe Manchester has a lot of people having babies at the minute ??

Thanks for the consolation about af..onwards and upwards. Maybe my charts are looking better due to the thyroid medication i started but af is definitely lighter. Don't ever need the super long winged pads anymore ! Well hopefully dh will be in better form for some bd this month.
Yea we are going to go for ivf (see your predictive text changed it to HIV !!!) once more....its got delayed due to dh ankle. Plan was to cycle in October but due to the slow progress of his ankle I'm not sure if he'll be up to travelling etc in 6 weeks. Have to make the decision next week if we want to try in October. Otherwise I have to wait till start of December as can't get time off in November. 

A colleague was in work today with her 4 months old dd... so cute and interactive....
But just can't go there thinking I'll ever have one....


Hi miss c, really honest post there and glad things have turned around for you.


----------



## Maddy40

Maxxi - good luck at the FS on Friday :flower:

Garfie & Pusscat - FX the tests yield good news. Waiting :coffee:to hear. 

Misty - another :pink: for you! Are the older ones a bit more excited now?

Pippi, Booth, Barnabibear, MissC & anyone I missed :hugs: and :kiss:


AFM 22 weeks today and no appointments for another month. In the past week I seem to have exploded outwards! Until 21 weeks I just looked overweight but now I have a very defined, hard baby bump :happydance:


----------



## Pussycat1

:( BFN yet again. Guess its game over.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no pussycat I'm so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Pussycat - so sorry hun :cry:

BFN - for me to - guess it's just the progesterone keeping my temps up and maybe I should just stop taking it (but then a little part of me thinks what if......) oh decisions decision :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

:cry::hugs:

*Pussycat* and *Garfie* i am so sorry.

Pussycat - the end? really? :hugs: :(

Garfie - i empathise with 'decisions''decisions' and what if ... If only we had a little glass panel in our bodies and could SEE what we needed to do.


----------



## Mistyy

*Maddy* - 22 weeks! Congrats :thumbup: Yes DDs are VERY excited. (more excited than i would have been at their age!)

*Pippi* - i am sincerely sorry about the HIV typo. It's entirely possible i did actually type that and that it wasn't an auto correct. I have been typing/writing/talking goboldy gook allot recently. Blaming it on the hormones :haha:) Glad to hear plans are in place. Weeks will fly by till Dec. Did you know it's only 15 Saturdays till xmas apparently :shock:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks for your kind words and support. Really it was our last chance using my eggs, we're self funded and so far all we've paid for is tears. I think if we try again we'd be throwing our money away, there has to be a limit. 
Butterfly, you got your BFP with DE? That's what I'm going to talk to the consultant about at my follow up appointment. BF isn't keen as he thinks this whole process is causing me too much pain, he finds it hard to see that the alternative would be even worse. I'll read your blog to try and get some tips, but if there's any questions you think I should ask I'd love to hear your advise. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes at my age I decided that there was no point using my own eggs. If I had been a few years younger though it would have been a tricky choice for sure :thumbup:

Feel free to ask any questions I might be able to help with. Are you in the UK? I think I remember you are. If so there are lots of options available in Europe which may be quicker and cheaper than the Uk. Examples are Czech (although I think yu have to be married), Spain, Greece. You could also choose to do donor embryo rather than donor egg which is way cheaper (less than £2k) but obviously then no genetic link to either of you.

I guess the main thing to ask is the success rate. At my clinic it was 57% but I think there are some that are even higher. And I only put one embryo back so odds are higher with 2. 

Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lost everything i had just typed so I'll keep this brief....

Pussy so so sorry to hear. Don't make any decisions at the moment...let the disappointment settle in and think about how you want to proceed. Get throught this tough time...without worrying whether you'll go again. 

Misty...no need to apologies for the HIV/ivf thing. When I email dh from work and mention it i code it fiv ! I do that too when I'm tierd....muddle (ironically when i re-read this it had changed muddle to middle) all my words up....and that's with no baby on board.

Waves to maddy, butterfly..glad all goign well.
Garfie...did whoever gave you the progesterone not tell when you should stop it?

Dh walking (v slowly though) with only one crutch when I came home from work...so got a nice surprise. So if he keeps this up we might be good for ivf in October.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pussycat and Garfie - I'm sorry :-(
Maddie and Butterfly - I missed saying congrats too!

My appt was better than expected. My AMH is ok for my age and I have 9 follicles so they're ok trying a cycle of IVF. I still have to do the water sono before anything so I guess on Monday they'll call to schedule. Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi glad DH is getting back on his feet and ivf in oct may be a go :happydance:

Maxxi good news for you too in getting ivf up and running :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just quickly popping in - looks like I'm out this month (again):growlmad:

Anyway just off to visit a centre - to see if we can get Wills to associate with children who have the same condition as him - wish me luck because he is not what you would call a social butterfly:haha:

Will check back soon

Good luck to all the ladies who are going/ waiting for the IVF route - I won't be one of them:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: hope today goes ok with Wills :flower:


----------



## Mistyy

How did it go at the center *Garfie*?

*Maxi* - :thumbup: and :happydance: for the good results. And excited for you about IVF schedule :thumbup:

*Pippi* - oooooh IVF in October! <rubs hands together> Excited for you too :happydance:

*Pussycat* - i totally empathise with you. The reason DH and i never wanted to go down the IVF route is that it would have crippled us financially - literally - and that would have been for one go - and i can imagine having he same feelings as you in that situation if the one shot didn't pay off - ''i've just paid for tears''. Bless you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: will you try with DE?

It's such an individual thing. The cost. The mental toll. So full of admiration for ladies going down that route - all strength to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wave: @* Butterfly* and everyone reading

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Hii everyone

Pussycat - Im so sorry, my lovely. The emotional and financial toll...... :hugs:

Maxxi - Great news. All systems go!

Pippi - Fingers crossed for October. 

Garfie - Whats going on with your chart? Its looking interesting???

Mistyy, Maddy and Butterfly - :wave:

Sorry if ive missed anyone. There's been loads of posts since I was last on.

AFM... Ive had my biopsy results from the hysteroscopy........ not sure what it means but apparently I have disordered endometrial proliferation. So im presuming this is the reason for my thin lining. But how to make it better, I don't know. The FS has just put that treatment (IUI protocol) should continue as is. I hope that means that what im taking helps. I just wish I understood, so many things to worry about, is this the cause of my miscarriages or a symptom of something else??? Going for a U/S scan and blood test on Weds to see how many follicles are growing, size etc and look at my lining wuth a view to deciding when the IUI will take place. I don't want to hope to much but then if I don't whats the point in trying. Everything rests on these IUIs now and the treatment the FS prescribes. Not to mention the cost!!!!!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi everyone! 
Maxi, great number of follies! What's the other test for? Hope it all goes your way. 
Pippi, fx for October, it's just round the corner! 
Garfie, hope all went well! 
Barnibear, good luck tomorrow, it frustrates me that they tell you these things but don't explain what it means or the implications. However the fact that they want to go ahead with IUI can't be bad. 
Misty, whether we go ahead with DE depends pretty much on cost, chances of success etc Suspect egg sharing in this country will be more cost effective but going to ask about Prague and DE overseas. Overseas donors can stay anonymous, which has its advantages, however if we do go down the DE route and it's successful, I'd be happier to know that if need be (thinking rare genetic abnormalities etc) the genetic mother could be traced. I know the chances are very very low but I'd feel happier. Keep you posted after tomorrows appointment! I'm still waiting for AF too. Kat, we'll be back to the 'bedroom Science lab' this month too, syringes at the ready! Not the most romantic! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Pussycat, just to throw the cat amongst the pigeons, if there are any urgent medical issues the donor can be contacted even when it is anonymous, you just have to go through the clinic. I have a note to check what happens though if the clinic closes :thumbup:


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks Butterfly, very helpful. Remind me, (if you don't mind me asking) did you have your DE in Europe, if so which clinic? Myself and BF are both fair skin and hair so reckon if we did venture out of the uk Prague is probably easier for a match. x


----------



## Butterfly67

Pussycat1 said:


> Thanks Butterfly, very helpful. Remind me, (if you don't mind me asking) did you have your DE in Europe, if so which clinic? Myself and BF are both fair skin and hair so reckon if we did venture out of the uk Prague is probably easier for a match. x

Yes I think it sounds like Prague would be a perfect match features wise. I did look into a Prague clinic but they wouldn't take me as I was single so it might be worth checking if you have to be married. 

I went with a clinic in Madrid, Ginefiv :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies

I'm not sure what to do now - think I have got some soul searching to do:cry:

Just when I start to feel like the wound of the m/c is closing and I am slowly moving on - it gets open again TODAY:cry:

I was called into the hospital for my DNC results (I had a DNC back in June) as you know I have been told many times that everything was okay and it was just bad luck:cry:

Today (my results went astray) they had tested for molar pregnancy which lead them to find out that my beautiful angel was a little boy with trisomy for chromosome 22 :kiss:

Hubby says it doesn't make a difference and obviously we knew the risks etc but seeing it in black and white makes it seem more real.

I hate myself for feeling this way - one minute I'm up the next I'm down I just can't stop crying :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Just needed to vent 

Love to all you ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Garfie, when you get details like this it is all going to bring it back to you so no wonder you are upset :cry::cry:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Garfie*. I wish i could give you a massive hug in RL right now :cry::hugs:

The risks involved (re: chromosomal abnormalities) for us older ladies ('older' being anything over 35 in medical terms !!!!) is almost the cruelest part of it all. Having tried and tried for a much longed for baby, then to be told the baby had/has life altering medical problems throws up terrible and conflicting emotions no one can be prepared for. So it's completely understandable how this news has hit you, lovely.

Allow yourself to feel the shock and pain and be upset at the news, and take your time. 

Have you been offered any 'genetic counceling'? It's just a posh term for them taking a blood test from you and DH to check that the T22 was a tragic but random occourence between the pair of you. It can put your mind at ease that the likelyhood f it happening again is very low when you try again.

More massive hugs my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh Garfie, I can only imagine all the conflicting feelings you are having. Sending you hugs. 
Wise words from Mistyy, can only agree. 
x


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

In my confusion and guilty state I seem to have unsubscribed from this thread:wacko:

I thank you ladies for supporting me (I did think it was a bit quiet:haha:)

Anyway I am coming to terms with it - hubby seems more on board than me about trying again - he says the law of averages have got to fall in our favour at some point. I think now he is out to prove that we can create the perfect baby.

I have been keeping myself busy and the nightmares I am pleased to say have become less and less:happydance:

Misty we had all the tests the NHS give late last year/beginning of this - so yes our chromosomes were tested. So I guess I can only really say this must have just been a fluke of nature and for a change mother nature was on my side - but then why do I feel guilty for saying that?:cry:

I also keep imagining the perfect little boy and then seeing someone come along with an eraser and rubbing out little bits of him - that still freaks me if I'm honest (and I know I can be here).

People are wondering why I just start crying for no apparent reason - after all I had a DNC months ago? - but it has brought it all back I feel guilty for feeling sad and sad for feeling guilty (not necessary in that order).

I am scared - what if this wasn't a one off? - also how can it be that two people who love each other could create this little boy, yet others can go out have a one night stand and have the perfect baby - why can't we?

So as you can see ladies - I am getting there slowly. Every time I think I'm over it - something comes along and knocks me for six.

I am really pleased though to hear all you pg ladies are doing well:happydance:

For now for me I am on CD 9 and just waiting to see what my body does this month:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## greens

Sadly stuff just happens and with out reason and it's shite but it gets easier. Keep talking with your partner, don't be guilty of your feelings, better to express them and give them air.
Each day is a new day look forward the past has happened.
I have had 21 and 13 with both of us all clear chromosome test


----------



## Maddy40

Garfie :hugs: hun. To me your grief is totally understandable but I guess those who haven't been there don't understand. I'm sorry about the T22 result but at least there was an explanation - although that doesn't make the grief and sadness any less. 

Pussycat isn't it great to have BF as our own Over-40s example of what ED can achieve :thumbup:

Mistyy how ru? :flower:

Everyone else I missed :hi: 

AFM I will be 6 months on Friday & all is well. I don't post as much any more as I try not to spend too much time sitting at home. I sit at the office all day & when driving. The rest of the time I need to be moving and getting my back into different positions or else I don't sleep well. xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies X

Hi *Maddy* - i'm ok thanks. Wrestling with the issue of the flu jab at the mo. Got the letter from the GP yesterday, then googled the for's and against's and now i'm :wacko: 

Moderator note : _Please read the forum rules_



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

Sometimes it can feel that the people around you in ''real life'' (and even your partner) are 'getting over it and moving on now' and it can leave you feeling left behind and struggling with your feelings - which are still raw. You still feel the need to talk/cry about it, but feel perhaps as if you cannot bring the subject up so much as you fear of bringing others down. But it's important not to bottle things up. I found the forum to be of great help to me in 2011 :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi to *pussycat*, *greens*, *butterfly*, *pippi*, *barnie*, *nise*, *maxi* and everyone :hi: Come on where are you all? :thumbup::wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: I was in the docs yesterday and saw the signs about the flu jab and thought 'no' because I generally don't get flu anyway but I wonder if they will try and convince me :shrug:


----------



## Maddy40

I chose to have it as I couldn't really afford to be sick for an extended period if possible. But I found there was no pressure.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Wow Maddy...you are 6 months ! Congrats. Glad that at least you have a solution to ease/prevent back pain.

Hope you doing ok Garfie....cry when you need to, although I can understand why you don't want to be bursting into tears in company.
Yes think your dh is right....your perfect baby will come along..its just a matter of when. 

Oh sorry to hear you are in a quandary about the vaccine Misty. I think when bird flu was about a few years ago they recommend pregnant women to get it as there were risks to the baby not getting it. Yea there are probably risks to getting the vaccine but probably a lot smaller risks. 
Can you get some impartial advice from your GP? Or your midwife...
But you need to make the decision and be happy with your decision.

pussycat...I remember reading some where that a lot of the donors in Spain may not be Spanish (I can't recall for sure which country they were referring to or if was just European counties in general)...they can be from more fair skinned countries....so perhaps don't discount Spain if you are looking for fair skinned donors.

I've been busy in real life so not been posting here much. Postponed ivf until December as dh not up to traveling with his ankle. He's walking now about the house...sometimes even without a crutch but not ready for airports etc.

Our poor cat had to have an emergency operation to have her eye removed last week. Not sure what happened but it got perforated...horrible looking. Poor thing but she seems happy enough now but we're too scared to let her out now despite her protestations. Maybe I need to photoshop my avatar to remove the left eye :-(

My sister found out there is a judgement on their mortgage due to loans her ex husband took out. I have been trying to advise her as I think she has her head in the sand a bit..so lots going on.


Hello everyone else....


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Ladies
Garfie, hope you're doing ok. I think it's perfectly natural for you to feel all of these things, it really wasn't that long ago and although you both ent through it, it's so much more intense for you. We're here for you. 
Misty, I'd have a chat with your GP and weigh up the pros and cons. 
Pippi, thank you. I think we're going to go with the clinic where we've had all the treatment so far. They do offer a partnership with Spain but its way more expensive. We've also thought about Prague but the waiting list at our clinic is short, success rates really good (50-60%, apparently in every cycle they've done either sharer or recipient has got pregnant). I don't like the dr there (there I said it!), but most of the treatment is with the nurses and I really like the one that's in charge of the sharing program. Councelling session on Tues, then if we're still sure we go on the waiting list and hopefully start after Christmas. 
Hi to everyone else! 
x


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh exciting stuff pussycat :happydance:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi ladies, 

Just thought id post a hello. Things not good with me and I don't want to bring the thread down.At the moment I just want to curl up into a ball and roll off a cliff. 

Pussycat just in case you're interested Care fertility claim a short waiting list for DE. I don't know where you are in the UK but the nearest one to me is in Notts and they have great reviews. 

Pippi oooo, so December. Thats not far away. 

Mistty, Maddy, Garfie, Butterfly a big :wave: to you all.


----------



## Butterfly67

Massive :hug: barni


----------



## Mistyy

*Barnie*? :hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you ok? You're _not_ ok. What's happening hun? xxxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Thank you Barnie, we're on the south coast and Agora Clinic is round the corner from our house, currently have a short waiting list and have good results. They also have our full history. Appreciate your adviser though. 
Hope you can chase the 'dark dog away' v soon. You know we're all here for you and you don't need to worry about 'bringing the thread down'. x


----------



## garfie

Barni - BIG :hugs: to you - hope you are okay

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say thank you for the hugs. I should explain, I guess...

The IUI was a disaster. On cd9 they told me I had a 27mm follicle but it could be a cyst. Sounded like a cyst at that size that early on. But they went ahead and administered the intralipid infusion. They did blood test, told me I should take the trigger. I questioned the 27mm and they said they'd scan again on cd11 before the IUI. On cd11 they told me it was 24mm, I questioned that and they told me it was 22mm on cd9 not the 27mm they told me. So I explained that with this info it was most likely a follicle and as I'd taken the trigger I would ovulate soon. But they wanted to wait until the next morning. I was worried that it would be too late, but they're supposed to be the experts, sure enough that afternoon I had a lot if pain for 2 minutes and I knew I'd ovulated. I went in the next morning, they confirmed I had ovulated but still wanted to go ahead with the IUI. I knew there was still a tiny window and thought that it would be ok, it took 2 hours of waiting, so very close to 24 hours after my ovulation pain. When I finally got in there they told me my dh samples were of an extremely low count and did I still want to go ahead. WTF. Why am I hearing this now?

I went ahead basically because I had been through so much over the last few days. But now this leaves all our plans ruined. IUI is obviously not an option. I should've been told this before. My dh says he had a phone call saying everything was fine when he left the samples. He had a normal count last year. I put it down to his high stress levels with his getting ready forvhis new job in Abu Dhabi, as we had lots of dramas around that.

So, now we have to do IVF with ICSI, those samples are all I have. We only have money to do it once. This is it. Im scared of IVF, the process of it, I'm scared we'll spend all that money and get nothing. Im scared it will never happen, all hope is now lost. I just wish we could get a break. I don't think I have a single good experience with medical professionals so far.

I know some of you have been through IVF and your experiences would be really helpful. I know some of you are facing decisions like this too. Pussycat, Pippi. Maddy I know things worked for you.

Sorry for harping on. Its just knowing that everything rests on this, it's hard to think that the end of the road is nigh.. When my dh was home, it was always..., nevermind there's next month but I don't have that now. Plus because he's away I just feel that the pressure is all on me and some sub standard frozen samples. Im feel awful for being such a whiney whinger.


----------



## Pussycat1

Barnabibear, your story makes me so angry at the medical staff. How dare they mess with your life this way. I think sometimes they're doing this day in day out and they forget what a huge thing this is, especially for us 'older' ladies where we've got the added pressure of the ticking clock. Don't be scared of IVF, it's really not so bad. I got used to the daily injections pretty quickly and after egg retrieval I was a little uncomfortable but not for long and no worse than mild cramping, to be honest when I came round it felt like I'd had a lovely sleep! Then embryo transfer is just like IUI only its done in the theatre environment to be clise to where they incubate the embryos. I had ICSI and the thing about ICSI is the sample doesn't have to be good as they select the good swimmers to use. It didn't work for me, but that was because my ovarian reserve is low and i have poor egg quality, but all eggs fertilised so had these 2 factors been different, who knows. It works for lots and lots of women out there. The chances of success with ICSI are so much higher than with IUI or with IVF. It's so hard to deal with when things go wrong, especially with all the hormones we have to take so sending big hugs to you and ask away if there's anything I can tell you that helps. xx


----------



## garfie

Hi barna - sorry Hun I haven't got any answers for
You I have never encountered this - if we don't happen naturally and go
Full term - my time is up :cry:

I wish you lots if luck and can't believe the
Medical profession would treat you
Like this (or can I ) :growlmad:

On phone so excuse typos.

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear of the tough time you are having barnibear.

I can only agree with pussycat.
I have never had IUI so I can't compare it to ivf but from my one IVF cycle I would say its not that bad. I think the worst part was the 2 ww and you have experienced that already with IUI. Once you give yourself one injection..its quite easy...and maybe you have already done that with the trigger.
Ok you are in theatre for ec, but really its probably not that different to IUI..I didn't feel a thing as was sedated. 
From reading your post it does nt sound like you have much confidence in your clinic. Is it possible to change clinic ? 

You should probably have a backup semen sample frozen just in case the fresh sample isn't great..or have the option of ICSI.

Can totally see how hard it is with you dh away...yes there is no chance of next month giving a bfp and all hope is pinned on medical professionals who then let you down. 

Come on here and rant, we're all here for support...don't think you are 'putting a downer' on the thread if you come here for support during tough times.


----------



## Barnabibear

Thank you to your replies.

Pussycat, I think I'm in a very similar situation to you. My AMH is pretty rubbish (boarderline fertile) so my ovarian reserve is next to none and I have no idea about quality. I've has 4 miscarriages over the last couple of years and it could be because of egg quality but I just don't know. But i also have thin lining issues too so maybe that has something to do with it. I just don't know. 

I have a meeting with the consultant next Tues. I really hope it goes well, if not I will have to consider a change to another clinic but that means starting again and trying to get my dh's samples to the new place. Signing forms is not easy either as my husbands away so I feel that this clinic is where I will end up staying purely because of logistics. But like you say Pippi, I've not got alot of faith or trust with them at the moment.

Garfie, this is why dh says once only, one reason is the money and the other is even if I do get that positive test we still don't know if I will get to term. Hell, I can't even get to 12 weeks now.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Barnie* - good God you have been so unlucky one way or another with all you medical appt.s! I am very confused about how they said your DHs sample was fine at first and then not so fine on the day. How unprofessional is that?! Is it fine or not fine?! Grrrrrrrrr. I feel like stomping in there on your behalf.

I have had to google allot of the acronym's about IVF such as ICSI, for eg. and i think that what pussycat says about the selection process of the good sperm sounds very encouraging. Much less of a shot in the dark if they are picking out the good swimmers.

All i can say to you lovely is that you must have this one more go at it, of course. DH is on board and there is every reason to be optomistic. The only thing that messed up this round is *their* timming of catching your ov, and possibly this mis understanding that particular sample from DH. Both those things can be sorted out with IVF with ICSI as far as i understand.

Please - if it helps you to pour it all out on here then do. Don't think twice about it. I know sometimes it seems just like words on a screen but we are all here and listening and interested and rooting for you so hard :hugs::friends::hugs::friends::hugs:

Group :hug: in fact! xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Barna - Group hugs :hugs:

AFM - 6th positive OPK today - come on little eggy get out:cry:

If I just go by temps FF has me at 8DPO how can that be:shrug:

Confused muchly this month:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - DPO8 ?!?!?! naaah. I think for some reason it's going by your 36.40 ish temp at ov on your Aug chart. Doesn't look like you've ov'd to me yet though. Hang in there. Don't assume anything! BD until you're sure :winkwink::thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## greens

I sometimes ov at 8 or 9 days and then again 17 dp


----------



## Pussycat1

Barna, one other thing about ICSI, they don't even have to be good swimmers as there's no 'swimming' involved! They analyse the sample, pick the perfect ones then inject into the eggs (at least that's my understanding!), which is why it's used for poor quality samples (low number, high deformities, low motility etc). Yes we do sound like we're in similar situations, but you know you can get pregnant and with ICSI they will monitor you really closely, especially given your history. We're done using my eggs, but I'm only accepting that because I know that we have tried and if we hadn't I'd always wonder what if? x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea barnibear, if the counts are low or poor motility icsi should be fine...just costs a little bit more..but not a lot more.
I know one of the girls on my clinic thread her dh had only 20 sperm...yes twenty, but they managed to get enough to inject each egg.

I think you need to give it one go....in a cycle where the clinic do n't mess up.

I'm going to do one more cycle with OE although don't have much faith in it being a success but feel I need one more shot. Not sure about DE...don't think its for me but maybe I'll feel differently when/if IVF #2 fails.

Pussy are you moving on to DE ? 

Garfie, I'm with Misty...I don't think you have ovulated yet. 

Hello everyone else...


----------



## Mistyy

*Greens* - wow, that's a big fluctuation in ov. day to be coping with! :dohh:

*Pippi* - 20 sperm! gosh when they get it right it is amazing what they can do isn't it? 

*Garfie* - what is your average ov day, i cant remember? Been nosing at your chart again. Is it around DPO16/19? Don't worry too much about the OPKs - IME they can gear up and nothing happens only for a little surge again in a couple of days for the big release! :thumbup:

*Pussy* - i was going to ask if your going to try DE too x

*Barnie* - another :hug:

*AFM* - horrible scare yesterday. Went to the loo about 10am ish and found brown blood in undies. Stomach hit the ground, very frightened. It was right after i'd texted DH, all happy, to say the pram + car seat had just been delivered. What a roller coaster :shrug: Rang MW. She was off sick. Rang triage in maternity unit and they were lovely. I had to put on a pad for 2 hours and see what happened. Nothing else happened thank god. Few sharp pains in tum, but baby is kicking like crazy all day at the mo and it can hurt. Anyway the consensus of opinion is it was either too energetic BD the night before :blush: or a bit of cervical erosion. Oh the joy. Today we are going down to London to see DH's family; they've been away for 6 weeks. DH has said he's doing the driving there and back and i'm to sit and do nothing. Thank goodness. What with the bleed plus the fact that my back went on Monday and i'm only now able to walk upright like a human being ... it's been quite a week :dohh:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Aw Misty - You poor thing - having a scare like that, glad everything is okay:happydance:

I agree with hubby you need to be taking it easier - and maybe cut back a bit on the energetic BD::winkwink:

Sorry to hear about your back - how the heck did you do that, twist funny?

AFM - Slight temp increase:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Misty, I'm sure you got a scare, thankfully it's stopped now. I guess there is no need for them to have a look at you if its stopped. Yes think u need to take it easy ! 
Enjoy your trip to dh family.

Garfie. I'd say keep bd...not much of a rise there yet. Probably best just to bd every few days and then you're sure to catch it.


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistty, oh my goodness, that must have been a terrifying couple of hours!!! Pleased to hear all is well, a nice bit of taking it easy for you my lovely. :hugs:

Pippi, 20 lone swimmers, wow, and they still managed the ICSI. I think what im most scared of is getting no eggs or only a few eggs which just don't grow. I keep reading the stats for ivf at 42 and its not pretty. I want to get my determination back but I seem to have lost that and just feel like its all going to be pointless.

Pussycat, thank you for the encouragement. I wish DE were an option for us, but dh is against it. I hope it works for you, hun.

Garfie, I agree with Pippi and Mistty. You can get all revved up for ov and then it doesnt happen only to rev up again and then it happens.


----------



## Maddy40

Happy weekend :hi:

Garfie...I think you have tricky eggs, my lady :winkwink:

Pippi...when are you starting the next go-round? Hoping for a wonderful outcome :hugs:

Pussycat...sorry I'm vague :dohh: have you decided on DE now or...? 

Greens...how are you :flower:

Mistyy...glad everything is okay :hugs: How ru feeling otherwise? 

Butterfly...enjoy that teensy bump while you can :haha: I am shocked at how quickly mine grew once it started!


Sorry if I missed anyone :blush: but my brain is not totally engaged these days.


AFM now 25+2 and starting to feel some side effects. I'm just generally a bit more tired and am moving a bit slower than I'm used to. But all is good :thumbup:


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh Misty, what an ordeal to go through, glad all is ok and hope your trip to the big smoke was ok. 
Barna, it's a big step to use DE, but I know we've tried everything, it's a hard decision to take. You're right the stats are low for our age group, not impossible but we have to be realistic. I wish you every bit of luck there is. 
Misty / Maddy, yes we've decided to try donor eggs. Like I said, I know we tried everything we could to get pregnant with my eggs and it's just not happened. We're waiting for the nurse who deals with the egg sharing / donor program at our clinic to come back from holiday then we'll be on the list. They haven't got a long waiting list so hoping early in 2014. In the mean time we'll keep trying and hope that somehow we'll have our own little miracle. 
Hope everyone else has had a good weekend. x


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - lol, we weren't actually swinging from the chandelier (re: BD) :haha: but have really only just relaxed after that big hemorrhage at 15 weeks. Until now DH has been more ... restrained :dohh::blush: (digging a bigger hole here! i'll shut up) Your chart ... hmmmm ... FF really wants you to have ov'd on CD9 doesnt it? I don't think so myself. I think this dip is either a post ov dip (ov'd on CD18 - i know there was a neg OPK, but you had CM) OR it's a pre ov dip and your temp will rise now. Watching ... xxx Oh and my back? Well believe it or not it 'went' as i bent slightly to flush the loo last Monday morning! :wacko: Trapped nerve probably. It was funny - but agony! x

*Pippi* - CD2 :hug: Your charts are staring to look like mine were. No point in temping during AF, and healthier to stop after confirmed ov :thumbup:

*Barnie* - re: DH against DE. I think mine might struggle with that too. I can't wait for your ICSI round to begin. Very excited for you and all rev'd up for you here! :happydance: x (*pippi* and you! It's not long now ay? :happydance:)

*Maddy* :hi: Glad to hear all is good. Yes - slower sums it up nicely i recon. Slower up the stairs. Slower to turn over in bed. Slower in and out of car. Still having MS, but that's the hormones hey. DH is gagging and retching in the mornings too; as he is on litter tray duty and struggles a bit haha:)

*Pussycat* - Early 2014 is not far away :happydance: Everything crossed in the meantime of course. It happened to me after 26 cycles of trying every month and getting nothing ... take courage. I hope its ok to say that :hugs:

*AFM* - No more blood thank goodness. London trip on Sat went fine. VERY baby orientated with 17 month old niece and 16 month old nephew running around. 6 months ago i would have found it pretty awful to bare. I watched DH playing with his older nephew - 6 yo - and he was more relaxed and happy than in the past too. My ankles decided to puff up majorly in the middle of all this. Odd - no puffiness since that hot spell in Aug. Felt a bit pathetic having to sit with my feet up like Granny - but they went down over Sat night. Oh the glamor of it all :winkwink:

Masses of :dust: and love all round xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea barni, the embryologists did say it took a few of them to 'find' the 20 swimmers. So i guess the high prices are justified in some cases...

My dh has mixed feelings about de. He wants the baby to be genetically mine but then when I told him, that it would be me who grows the baby etc, so really my baby..he started to come around. But I don't want to force him. 
And I'm not sure even myself what I want...
We're going to do a 2nd ivf with OE and then we'll take it from there. On Sunday we were at an event with loads of kids. Some of them were really sweet and I found myself thinking is it my own child I want to bring up or a child...even if its not genetically mine. Suppose I struggle more with the issue of people commenting on likeness/not likeness and perhaps I won't want to tell people its de etc. But then really its nobody else's business...and you need to make the decision that's right for both of you.
I think id struggle more with using donor sperm than donor egg...so maybe that's why you dh is reluctant to use de.

Did the clinic test your amh or do a scan to see how many pre follicles (follicles that would be potential eggs in the next few cycles) ? That should give a good idea of how many eggs you are likely to get. Before my first ivf, They did an internal ultrasound and they could see 10 follicles (afc count is whats its called if you want to google) and then the blood test correlated pretty well with what they would have expected based on scan results. I responded pretty well for a 42 year old and got 11-12 eggs. Obviously all poor quality..but not much you can do about that.

Maddy, thansks...I'm going to cycle at start of dec. I'm not expecting much but want to do it more so we won't have regrets. exciting that you're having a bump.

Thanks Misty..yea another month of trying with no success. yea I stopped charting as much..Problem is that af arrived unexpectantly last Thursday..2 days early. hopefully if my charting pattern is becoming more like your some of your luck will rub off on me.
Glad you had a nice weekend and a change that a child centered wend was enjoyable. Hope your back improves...wonder did the drive down cause the swelling of your ankles?

Pussycat, you won't feel until you are top of the list...
Glad you were able to make the decision..and it helps to know you tried everything with your OE. But since its not your eggs...you have the time to wait...


----------



## Pussycat1

Pippi, I totally get what you're saying about DE, its taken me a long time to get here. However with 4 failed IUI and 2 failed ICSI, a low AMH and me being 43 next month I had to face reality. There's less than 5% chance of success with my own eggs, of course we'll try on our own until we get to the top of the list (managed to time perfectly this month so now 2WW). Butterfly pointed me in the direction of the DE forum on here and the stories are amazing. The way we see it the egg may not be mine but it's only a bundle of cells that goes back and if I get a BFP, the baby is grown from my tissues and nutrients and my love, it definitely wouldn't be any less mine. However like I said, it's taken me several years and exhausting all attempts with my own eggs to get here, so I fully understand the anguish behind making this decision. x


----------



## Maddy40

I think the journey is so different for everyone, isn't it fascinating!? :hugs: Because our older two children are adopted and I know that there's no difference in parenting (or loving) them, the 'DNA-connection argument' wasn't one that ever entered our conversation when talking about DE. But funnily enough we did have issues with the idea of IVF! DH was formerly a monk and very worried about whether it was 'messing with the universe' and I was just plain sceptical that it was going to work. What a brilliant board this is, that we can all come from these different places & share all this 'stuff' :thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'm almost in the same boat as you pussycat, was 43 in June...but have just had one ivf so far. My amh is quite good...so decent number of crap eggs! The clinic said our chances are max 15%. They said its better to think about it being an 85% chance it won't work when we are trying to decide to try again. like you we're hoping for a miracle every month in the intervening time. ...

Glad you have come to a decision ...the hardest part is arriving to that point...now you can look forward to higher success rates and hopefully a bundle of joy at the end.

Yes maddy I agree, its interesting to read about everyone's different situation and their story. Its nice to know that you think of your adopted kids the same as if they were biologically your own. 

Wow you dh was a monk...I guess he was a buddhist monk? I think I remember you saying he was Asian ?
Yea I know even IVF is a big enough hurdle for some people. I remember when decided to start ttc we say we'd just try naturally and what was meant to be was meant to be, that we wouldn't do IVF etc.
The mc and not getting pregnant in the 2 years since changed how we feel about that...
So I guess its an evolving process and you can't really predict how you will feel about treatment a few months/years down the line.


----------



## Mistyy

I agree about how it's nice that although we are all on different journeys we can support each other to the last degree here because we all understand how strong the desire is, and all for the same goal :hugs:

I've waffled about this before - but anyway - DH and i never went in for any intervention at all as we feared it would casue a fault/guilt thing. He thought the reason we were struggling was down to him (past sport injuries) ... I thought it was probably me (age) ... Unlikely to be able to afford to go all the way with treatment, we shied away from having investigations done if all we would be left with is the knowledge that it was 'me', or 'him' and we were stuck with it. If it was confirmed to be all me i would have felt a burden to him as DH is younger than me. If it was all him i think it would eat at him to know he couldn't give me what my XH (who has no interest in his daughters!) managed easily.

It's all so loaded with emotion!

xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone,

It is lovely that we can all support each other even if we come from a different direction and made a different decision along the way to get what we want.

My DH doesn't want DE but is happy with DS and I'm the other way round, I'm happy with DE but don't want DS. 

I've had my appointment at the clinic. Turns out DH "samples" were ok going in but after freezing his swimmers are mostly drowning/treading water with a few attempting a doggy paddle. So this is why the samples aren't good and ICSI is the way forward. So, I needed a month off and it gives me another salary payment before we start. So, next cycle is IVF cycle and it will probably start beginning of November.

I'm 42, 43 next April. Fingers crossed I'm lucky this time. Surely, surely our luck has to change at some point. I have no idea if I will get an AFC but my AMH is rubbish so I can hope for 10 good quality eggs but I should be realistic. All I need is one, one healthy sticky bean.

Does this mean we'll be IVFing at a similar sort of time Pippi??


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi girls,

barnibear; Maybe we will be cycling together..but you might be a bit before me as I can't easily get time off work in Nov so hoping to have it early Dec. 
My clinic taper off treatment coming up to Xmas and said to fit me in they will need me to have had this cycles af on or before 29/30 oct. That's when its due so hoping it won't come late as otherwise I will have to wait until January. Don't want to get to stressed about it as the stress will probably delay af! If it comes one or two days later i might just tell a white lie. I have 2 weeks holidays that I have been saving for I ivf that I have to use before end of year so really want to cycle in dec.
Barnibear, can they not just use dh fresh sample ? Is nt fresh best especially if there is problems when they freeze his ? But maybe that's more to do with logistics etc.
My dh gave a fresh sample on the day...I was hoping he wouldn't experience performance anxiety but I didn't even mention that to him in case he started to get worried !


I know Misty..the intervention is a slippery slope...as its hard to know when to say no more and leave it to Mother Nature. But it worked out for you...so you did the right thing. I guess in our case its me to blame due to age...but I can live with that. We both made the mistake not to try when we were younger ....
We got a cat 10 years ago and that felt a big enough commitment at the time ! So don't think either of us was in the state of mind then for kids.


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - i'm smiling at your cat commitment comment. I know exactly what you mean. It's no good at all looking back and saying shoulda coulda woulda and all that. We don't live with the benefit of a chrystal ball, so we mustn't beat our selves up about who we were and what decisions we made in the past. That way lies madness. When DH and i got together he was adamant he didn't want kids of his own! I was more than hoppy not to have any more either. We did have 'the talk', and frankly if you'd told me seven years ago i would be ttc or preg. at my age i'd have i'd had laughed heartily in disbelief. Things gradually change though don't they? And in that short space of time between getting together and getting the ttc ball rolling, my age made the odds against it less than encouraging. Cruel cruel mother nature. 

Everything crossed here for AF coming on time lovely :friends: 

*Barnie* - yes your luck MUST change now! :hugs: Praying for you that this next ICSI round will negate the need for you and DH to see eye to eye on the DE/DS issue! 

How is everyone? This weekend is a total washout here. The rain is hammering down and the wind is howling. Been like this constantly since yesterday morning. Yuk. Autumn is upon us. This new house has a mahoosive old oak tree at the bottom of the garden, and it's laden with acorns which are now dropping all over the lawn. Nice to see the squirrels busy with them, but i'm dreading the leaf drop. _Someone_ is going to have to get out there and do alot of raking at some point! I like gardening normally, but not had to deal with it on this scale before ...

I've had a rotton cold for the last couple of days with earache, sore throat, sore nose, thumping headache and a racing pulse! Boiling hot one minute and freezing cold the next. Cant face food. Bloody awful. Not allowed Lemsip, so it's just hot tea and those cool strips you stick on your head. I look a fright. Haven't had the energy for a shower since Friday :dohh: Suffering from a bit of stress incontinence when sneezing and coughing too. Smashing! :haha::dohh:

XXX


----------



## garfie

Still reading and stalking ladies - just trying to keep myself busy as my chart is driving me insane - that's it for this month no more BD:wacko: it's become a chore instead of pleasure:cry: Hubby is even working away so think that was his way of getting out of it:cry:

Misty - try cool boiled lemonade (similar to lemsip) hun - I swear by it when the kids have colds:happydance: Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Good luck ladies - I don't really understand all the ICSI, DE etc but of course it goes without saying I have my fingers tightly crossed for you all:happydance:

We have also had the talk a few months ago - that's why I don't want to push it - I have two boys (10 & 12) hubby has none - OMG why is this so hard - anything he wants I more or less give him it (fishing, new car, days out etc) but I can't give him this because my stupid body lets me down:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* :hugs::hugs::hugs: No words. That's how i felt too.

(your chart is very enigmatic! Your body is giving + OPKs so there's something going on. Only AF will tell really - then you can count back. Sometimes with my chart i had to do that. Pointless by then i know ... but i like to know. I think you've covered your based re: BD. Remember your luteal phase is unlikely to fluctuate much - but your 'whatever the first bit before ovuation is called' can differ month to month. Apparently :flower: )


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope you're feeling better misty...yes hot drinks with honey and lemon should help. Strange we had lovely weather at the weekend..
Totally agree that regretting past decisions only leads to madness...we did what felt right at the time. I guess we have to take attitude that's for you won't pass you....as you said 7 years ago you'd never have though you'd be pregnant now.
How many weeks are you now ?

Still can't figure out your chart Garfie...yea as Misty said lp does n't vary from month to month but ovulation can. Not sure why you are getting so many pos opks. 
De is donor eggs and icsi (not sure exactly what it stands for) but is where they pick the sperm and inject it into the egg, usually used when sperm can't fertilise egg themselves.

Hi barni, pussycat, maddy, butterfly...and anyone I've forgotten.

No sign of ovulation for me yet....really want to ovulate by Thursday to enable me to have ivf in dec. not a hint of a positive Opk yet...typical. 

At least dh is now walking about without crutches, although for 'longer' distance he still needs a crutch. He can help round the house a bit now...surgeon said hovering/vacuuming is excellent physiotherapy !!
And our one eyed cat is now venturing back outside....


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone :flower: gosh it's quiet here. How are we all travelling?


----------



## Butterfly67

Had my gender/anatomy scan today and I'm team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Butterfly - little boys are awesome - I have two:haha:

Always ready for cuddles and only mummy can make it better:happydance:

So time to go shopping me thinks:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pussycat1

Butterfly, amazing news! 
Hope everyone else is good! X


----------



## Mistyy

The new look site really threw me when i logged on! It's been the same for such a long time. Feels odd :haha:

*Butterfly* - ahh bless :happydance: were you surprised or did have a feeling it would be a boy?

*Pippi* - peeped at your chart - you ov'd on Thursday as planned! :happydance: Does that mean IVF for Dec?

*Garfie* - you ov'd on CD26 in the end! My OPKs would just go on and on being positive too, if i kept going with them. It's confusing isn't it. You need that temp rise for permission to stop! Sorry to see that AF came :hugs: Fresh start this cycle. Everything crossed for a less puzzling one for you this time, and a BFP of course :thumbup:

*Barnie* - hows you? x

:wave: @ *pussycat* and *Maddy* and everyone else xxx

*AFM* - all ok here. Bump feeling achey and 'dragy' at the mo. Babys kicks are strong enough to make me gasp sometimes! I think my stomach muscles are pretty wrecked though, so i'm feeling everything more is normal perhaps. When i was measured last time i was right on the average line for bump size. Went to my first ever NCT class with DH last week. 2nd tonight. I was terrified i'd be 20 years older than EVERYONE else in the room - but actually the 7 other couples ranged from early 30s to early 40s (at a guess), and all very down to earth and friendly. So that was a relief :haha: MW has told me that (due to age and history) i should consider week 37 as full term and 'be ready'. That's only 9 weeks away :shock: Eek. Getting nervous now.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

I have to say I thought :boy: Mistyy :happydance:

Wow you are not far off now then :happydance: I'm trying to contemplate how you bend over with a big bump :haha:

Pippi yes that would be great if you could do ivf in December :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant news butterfly !! A little mummy's boy on the way!

Wow misty...you could go in 9 weeks ! Great that you're doing well and I guess the tiredness/aching is all normal. A relief that a good few other couples were a little older too..makes you not feel like a granny in a room with a load of teenagers/early 20 something's. 
Yea I ovulated on Thursday as hoped...if my luteal phase is consistent as it usually is, af should arrive just on time for dec...with not a day to spare. I was saying to dh that hope Af arrives next Wednesday..but then he reminded me I have to hope that it does n't arrive at all and its a bfp ! Fat chance ! 


I was also spying on you chart Garfie...yea you had a strange cycle last month...hopefully you'll have a more normal cycle this month. 

Hello everyone else...
The new layout makes the site feel different...not sure where my subscribed threads have gone but really this thread is the only one I'm on really.


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyy - oh my, that's not far off. That means ME TOO!!! EEK! :help:

Garfie - can you do some shopping for me :thumbup: I hate shopping :wacko:

BF - nice bump pic on your journal :hugs: When is your next scan? 

Pippi, Barnie and everyone else - hope you are all well :flower:


AFM, I will be 29 weeks in a few days and anticipating that pretty soon I'll start to feel pretty pregnant, as the growth/weight gain spurt seems to have started this week. For the moment though I'm enjoying the Aussie sprig weather, walking 7km a day and trying to get the house organised and maintenance jobs done while I'm able.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I am still stalking - can't believe how far on you pregnant ladies are wow that has flown - for me anyway:haha:

Maddy - Of course I don't mind shopping - especially for those cutsie baby items:happydance:

Pippi - I thought my lappy had a bug at first :haha: I'm getting used to the new layout - not as easy on the eye though:wacko: How are you hun

Misty - Less than 9 weeks to go:happydance:

Barni - Hope you are okay hun:hugs:

Butter - Has it sunk in yet - have you bought anything for your little prince? My first one had all second hand (x hubby was tight:haha:) my second boy had what I could afford - not much as I was a single mum going through a divorce. This one (when it comes) will want for nothing - but not spoilt if you know what I mean:winkwink:

I am very busy at the moment we have just completed the building work on our new building (remember the factory fire in February) so it's all hands to deck - although hubby still expects his tea on the table :haha:

The dr is carrying out CD1-3 tests, 21DPO test, PCOS, Ruebella, something beginning with H test and finally a full pelvic scan - they are thinking the reason my body so wacky (POS OPKS etc, POS tests) is because I might have RPOC - hope not or I will be angry:growlmad:

Anyway this can all be done locally - why the hell did I have to travel before? and also this dr has suggested a SA for hubby (no one else would entertain that). I have told him I need these test carrying out before we stop (maybe buy myself some time?) 

As for my chart today - I think I must be dead :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy I can't believe you are not far off :haha: which like you say means mistyy is too :happydance: it seems such a long time since we had a :baby: on this thread and now they seem like buses (now we just need another batch of buses to come along :happydance:)

Next scan is 16th December at 28 weeks :thumbup:

Garfie am glad they are doing local testing :thumbup: and at least you are getting more fluctuation in your chart this month, looks like you might be getting ready to O and perhaps things will return to normal :happydance:

Oh yes I remember about the fire :nope: So finally building starts again :thumbup:

No I haven't bought anything yet :nope: I'll mostly be getting second hand as I don't have much spare cash right now and minimal earnings :wacko:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone, 

Seems to go through peaks and troughs with activity on here. 

Hope all you pregnant ladies doing well and looking forward to 2014 babies 

Garfie, I see you are getting some negative opks...which surely must be a good thing 

How's everyone else, pussycat, barnibear...and any others I have missed.

Paid for our 2nd (and last ivf) the other day and just now arranging dates etc with clinic. 
My dh was with our gp this morning and when he mentioned we were having ivf again she said I should get my thyroid bloods done again before we cycle. So mad dash to get my test done this morning as if they don't come back ok I will have a day or two to think about what I will do (getting first injection to temporarily shut down my hormones on the 18th). Fingers crossed that its ok.... Kicking myself that I was not more proactive and had got it done a few weeks ago as I did think about getting it rechecked...just never got around to it.


----------



## garfie

Pippi - It's a shame we are on such a time scale isn't it - always rushing here and there:dohh: wouldn't it just be nice to take our time and be able to have babies until we said ENOUGH:happydance: Good luck hun does that mean treatment will begin in 2014?:hugs:

I seem to wish my life away since TTC - I hear and read on other forums saying I've been trying two months - why isn't it happening :growlmad: I just wanna grab them by the short and curlies and shake them - am I bad:blush:

AFM - I invested in a ferning thing this month - I must be getting desperate :wacko: anyway I never saw anything for days and then all of a sudden wow it looked really pretty - so let's hope that means I have Od:happydance:

Good luck as always ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'm hoping to have ivf at the start of December...hence the worry if my thyroid is a bit off. I'll have to cancel at short notice.

See from your chart that you are putting in fern results.. Well its good to have another check for ovulation since your opks are a bit off wack at the minute.

I know what you mean about those complaining of not getting pregnant immediately....imagine being ttc for 2 months with no luck !!!!
Maybe I'd feel like that if I was in my 20s but thought its a pretty well known fact that it can take a few months...
I really only check out this thread and a thread where people who are having fertility treatment at my clinic post. I stay away from others...


If this ivf does nt work I think I'll scale things back a bit, accept it may never happen..keep trying but just try not focus so much on it (if that's possible) and hopefully not let it rule my life.


----------



## booth19

Hi Garfie, Pipi, Mistyy, butterfly, Maddy and anyone else I have forgotten. 

just popped in to catch up with the posts and will write properly later when had time to catch up.

Can't believe all you ladies are so far gone, seems like yesterday when you were getting your BFP

Been to Tenerife for half term chasing the sun so just catching up with everything. Nothing on the pg front to report but I am feeling more relaxed about it and if meant to be it will be :)


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome back Booth, hoping your relaxed attitude will rub off on me

Great Time to be away getting a little bit of sun...I find a holiday ofton gives one a bit of perspective too...


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies :hi:

Glad to hear you are going ahead with he ivf Pippi (thyroid permitting). I remember we had discussions about levels before but I can't remember what yours was :wacko: My TSH was 4.0 but my GP classed that as normal so they didn't do anything. I took a herbal supplement for a few weeks/months before the ivf but I never got retested soi don't know if it made any difference :shrug:

Fingers crossed levels come back ok :thumbup:

Booth glad you had a lovely break in the sun and are feeling relaxed :)

Garfie, crossing fingers for some cross hairs :flower:


----------



## Mistyy

:wave:

*Pippi* - i don't/didn't go on any other sites either. I always feel as if i would be the voice of doom if i joined a forum where people were starting ttc in September fully expecting ''a bump for xmas''. Hollow laugh! I'm so glad to read about your IVF plans. When will you get your thyroid results back? Tomorrow?

*Garfie* - ferning! That alwaays fascinated me - but i never had a go. Anthing that helps make sense of our cycles is worth a go IMO. Especially something as easy and accessible as saliva testing. 

:wave: to *Booth* and *Butterfly* - holls sounds lovely booth, and how are you feeling butterfly?

*AFM* - time is flying. I'm in my 30th week now. I have found my appetite has dwindled lower and lower to non existent last few weeks. Very strange. Bump is right for dates, but i'm barely eating! There was me thinking i'd be a pig and put on loads of weight with a good excuse! I just don't fancy _anything_. (With, for some reason, the possible exception of (ice cold) Coke or Pepsi. Which i usually hate! :wacko::wacko::wacko: But i'm not allowing myself either - basically because caffeine blocks the absorption of vitamins. And it's VERY empty calories. Oh and not least because they make me fart allot :haha: :rofl:) But i'm no imminent danger of wasting away ... i was probably about a stone over my correct body weight when i fell preg. I'm no fragile waif, lol.

How's everyone else? *Maddy*, *Barnie*, *Nice* and you others? :hugs: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm hoping my appetite does the same mistyy :haha: I'm still eating like a pig :blush:


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies :hi:

Pippi...yay for another round of IVF. Fingers-crossed you'll have your BFP before Misty and I pop ours out :winkwink:

Garfie...the 'ferning thing' sounds intriguing - let's hope it's predicted something wonderful :hugs:

Booth...Oh the mention of sun is wonderful...we've had 2 very sunny summer-like days here in my part of Australia but yesterday and today it's been 12 degrees Celsius (54 Farenheit) :growlmad:

Nise...Hoping no update means good things! If you recall, I had a relatively smooth settling in with both of my older adopted kids :thumbup: so I'm hoping it's continued to be much the same for you :flower: 

BF...I think the appetite changes as you go along. I wouldn't worry about eating like a pig :icecream::munch: your bump is so teensy.

Mistyy...welcome to 30 weeks :happydance: My appetite has gone too! I am hungry at breakfast but after toast and a cup of tea I'm done. And when I do eat it's hard to sit down comfortably for hours afterwards as I can't breathe deeply, feels like my stomach is sitting on my lungs. Oh the joys! 


AFM now 30+3 and doing well. Still waiting for DH to finish painting the nursery but I think we've basically got everything we need now, courtesy of my office baby shower :haha: Although if it was set up (instead of in boxes everywhere) I would be happier.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hello all,

Misty, I though all pregnant women were hungry all the time apart from if they have Ms. Well once you are getting enough vitamins etc not having a big appetite is good as there's less to loose after. Yes stay away from the coke/pepsi. I hate fizzy drinks....probably as we never got them as kids...my mum splashed out on diluted orange at birthdays! We never knew any different ..the joys of growing up on a farm in the middle of nowhere.
But hopefully despite the lack of appetite that you have enough reserves!! :winkwink: 

Good to see bf you making up for mistys lack of appetite. Yea seems conflicting options on thyroid...just when you are desperate you clutch at straws however tenuous they are.

I hear NHS are offering vouchers to new mums to breast feed babies ...so misty and bf...pay heed! Might offset some of there ivf cost butterfly! But its only a trial initially in certain areas...voucher of £200. But the problem they said is how to stop some of the mums spending it on alcohol and cigarettes. I guess the ones who need the financial incentive to bf are the most likely to abuse it. 

Thanks for the well wishes maddy, no pressure then to have a bfp before January ! Exciting to have the nursery almost ready....

Nice red crosshairs Garfie...at last! 
Seems a bit off with opks and ferns but at least its a start. 

My tsh came back at 2.09. In July it was 1.6 so a bit of an increase now (before I started on meds it was around 4). I have read on forums that it should be 2 or less. my clinic said to get it below 2.5 so hopefully 2.09 is ok. My clinic are not making it a prerequisite to have it below 2.5 but I don't want to waste money if everything is not perfect.
2.09 is not far off 2 anyway....
I think unless it was significantly higher would I consider postponing at this stage...


----------



## garfie

This is what I thought Pippi but Ladies so I got my CD21/22 blood test result back and it was 10 - I was fairly happy with that score (pos 3DPO) see chart. 

My dr (or should I say the receptionist) said 10 sorry no ovulation - :growlmad: and now I can't speak to my Dr until Thursday:growlmad: to see what all this means.

From what I know a 10 is okay right? showing I have Od - once again it is the stupid Drs thinking every woman Ovulates day 14 and has a period day 28.

So in theory if she thinks I have not Od what will she do?

I will try and catch up later - but I have had a crap day at work and now I can't even speak to my Dr:growlmad:

Misty/Mandy - sorry you are not able to eat much - just so long as you are getting enough from the food you are eating which you obviously are :happydance:

BF - So pleased you still have your appetite - you still have a bit more growing to do though:hugs:

Pippi - Hope IVF works for you not long now :hugs:

I'm about to watch the BF thing on the news - I also think it will be open to abuse - so sad:cry: 6mth for £200 of vouchers :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

2.09 sounds like a great number Pippi, I wouldn't stress about that at all :thumbup:

Garfie, sometimes the docs have no idea :dohh: Your chart def looks more like you O'd when it said so really you might as well ignore that number :growlmad:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Garfei, not sure when you had progesterone tested etc...if it was this cycle etc but I think it needs to be around 30 to confirm ovulation, mine was around 24-27 at 6-7 dpo. Why don't you get it done again on Friday or next Monday...if you did ovulate last weekend levels should have increased by then....and you would now hope for something around 30.


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - a *+* OPK yesterday. Good stuff :thumbup: I agree that 2.09 seems a good number (from what you have taught us here :) ) that IS very close to 2 or less! What happens next? Yes - i was surprised to find myself not hungry. I am taking preg. vits. every day ... 

*Garfie* - chin up lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I was going to ask when you had the test. I only know what i'm learning from you ladies about no.s, but what pippi said re: re-testing soon sounds sensible. I'd be miffed about getting the info from the doc's receptionist too. That doesn't seem right. She can't answer your questions! Looking at your chart it looks like your cross hairs are about right. It still amazes me that the female reproductive cycle is such a mystery to modern science for goodness sake!!!

My (new since moving) GP and MW are a mixed bag, to be honest. They're all perfectly nice folk (even the receptionists, lol) face to face, but info exchange seems so slow, and no sense of urgency about anything. I had to have a gestational glucose intolerance test last Wednesday. The midwife arranged it for me due to triedness, sickness, lack of appetite and because diabetes runs in the family. She organised it for me saying she wanted it asap. I had to fast, go to local hospital, then have blood test, drink yucky stuff, sit still in waiting room for 2 hours, 2nd blood test, go home. Results would be with GP Friday, i was to ring then. Well, i rang Friday and the results were there but no one had looked at them. Someone would ring me back. Nothing. Waited till Mon. morn. Rang again, yes, receptionist: 'the results are here on the computer - do you want them? Will you understand them, it's all just hemoglobin levels?' :wacko: I said no, i wont understand the figures, i need a doc to look at them :wacko: Oh, i'll get someone to ring you back. Nothing. I rang Tuesday am. Same thing. Results still just sat there on the desk. (The MW only goes into the medical center one morning every two weeks - she serves about 8 villages.) I'm like: well - this was supposed to be asap! Now it's a week since my test! Supposing i'm diabetic!? It's bad for baby! So she finally got a doc to ring me. No diabetes - that was the good news. Bad news is my red blood cells are shrunk (?) and my hemoglobin levels are very very low. Hence the knackeredness. Wont harm baby but it's why i'm on my knees by 3pm every day and possibly why i have no appetite. Advice? We'll test you again in FOUR WEEKS!?!?! I'll have nearly had the baby by then! :roll: MW is still only seeing me every 4 weeks. The 2 times i have tried to ring her on her mobile in the last 30 weeks she hasn't responded :dohh:

I dunno. I just feel like there's something missing in maternity care these days. I lurk around on the pregnancy bit of Mumsnet sometimes, and lots of ladies are finding they are being left in limbo for weeks at a time. 

ANYWAY! lol. I'm self medicating with bananas and apricots. It seems the foods most rich in iron are the ones which go black after peeling. ie: potatoes, advocados and bananas. Greens are good, but not as good as those others. Good tip for us all.

Re: breast feeding shopping vouchers - yes, it would seem an odd way to motivate new mums. Also another way to make those who struggle to BF feel inadequate/failing. I'm wondering if it is to balance up somehow with the fact that (apparently) formula feeding mums get given vouchers towards the cost of the formula :shrug::shrug: Breast feeding is cheaper anyway though :wacko::wacko: (Glad i'm not in charge :haha:)

Love to all - keep us informed ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

That sounds crazy mistyy, what a lack of care on their part. I am also on my knees by about 3 or 4pm so if my appetite drops off I'll keep an eye on things :thumbup:

Garfie what pippi said sounds wise, if they would let you retake the test. But knowing the docs they would probably think you didn't know what you are talking about :growlmad::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Well I've calmed down now:haha: yes it was taken at 3DPO (you know because of course I O on Day 14:haha:)

So I thought a 10 was fine for that early on??????:shrug::shrug::shrug:

Misty - There is deff something missing in the Maternity System - both for those of us trying and when we get pregnant to just having the reassurance that everything is fine:hugs:

I can't believe you have had to wait this long for some important results - mind you I supposed it's better than the receptionist thinking she's a doc and giving you incorrect info:wacko:

Regards the BF it's being rolled out in Sheffield/Derby I think - so it wouldn't effect me anyway. I think money off formula etc is only given if you are on certain benefits - I could be wrong it's been that long ago since I was in the system :haha:

BF - Yes it is important to eat whilst growing your little one - but like Misty said if there's a reason the appetite disappears it needs looking into a addressed - I never had that problem with my boys :haha:

Pippi - I was feeling okay until the receptionist said - no ovulation my thought is that 10 is fine so long as it rises right:shrug: - I will call her back Thursday should be interesting to hear what she has to say :dohh: Your number should be fine hun - are the docs concerned at all? so you could have a Christmas BFP :happydance::happydance:

Regarding the ferning once it ferned I stopped not realising that like an OPK I may get a second surge:wacko: still a learning curve:winkwink:

AFM - Was expecting FF to take away cross hairs - but no for now I am still 4DPO hopefully I will get a chance to POAS this month and feed my addiction:haha: 

Love to you all:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's desperate misty. The docs in my gp seem to go through the results that day as when I get a print out I can see they day they said it was normal etc.
Now I just ask the receptionist for the results if its something I am repeating and I know what I am looking for. Yea but for diabetes and pregnancy...you definately want the gp interpreting that and not DR google.
Well at least you have explanation for tierdness...did they not recommend an iron supplement ? Maybe even talk to your pharmcist ... See what they would recommend.

Yes i ovulating today I think Misty. Not doing a lot of bd this month as don't think you are supposed to be ttc when getting the down reg injection and also getting my uterus 'scratched' (supposed to help implantation) at the same time. Waving a wand with probably a hook on it about there and scratching the lining not probably great if something nestling in there (fat chance of that). 

10 is ok pre ovulation Garfie. What actual date did you have the test done?
It should be done 7 day post YOUR ovulation. ...but definatley worth repeating in the next few days if you can.

Waiting here for ivf drugs...they were suppose to arrive by 12.30 and still no sign. Hope they ok on ice packs....
Courier was 30 min away 40 minutes ago.


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone,

I've been stalking occasionally but just wanted to check in with you all.

Mistty -The medical profession and maternity does leave much to be desired. Im surprised you haven't been given mega iron tablets because the same thing has happened to my sister in all her pregnancies. 4 weeks seems a ridiculous time to wait.

Pippi - good luck with this round of ivf. I had a scratch when they did my hysteroscopy and before my iui and although uncomfortable its meant to do good things for implantation.

Hi to everyone else, Garfie, Booth, Butterfly and anyone else I've forgotten to mention.

AFM - ivf this month. So many injections!! No down reg for me, went straight in there. Only got 5 eggs, 3 have fertilised. Transfer tomorrow, hopefully the fertilised eggs will all be growers and look good tomorrow. Fingers crossed this will be the one, and happy times are ahead. I feel that I need a change of luck because I feel that Ive had enough bad now. Not sure if I could take much more.


----------



## Mistyy

Anyone else sick of that bloomin Aptamil ad at the top here! Keeps taking over the screen!

*Barnie* - hi lovely :wave: Fingers, eyes, toes and legs crossed here for you for the transfer. It's today? Let us know how you get on :thumbup: You so deserve some good luck now :thumbup:

*Pippi* - did your drugs turn up? That must be nail biting! 

*Garfie* and *Butterfly* and everyone - :hugs:

*AFM* - well i have given up on getting anywhere with my lack of iron :( On ... Wednesday i think, i rang the docs to get this blood test for hemoglobin level booked. I said to receptionist i'd like to book a blood test with the nurse B4 my next appt. with MW, which is the 5th Dec. She said i cant do that - doc (the one i finally spoke to on the phone on Tue) has written on your notes that you have just started an iron supplement and he want to give it 4 weeks B4 the next test. 

Ay? :wacko: I haven't _just started an iron supplement_?! I told him on the phone that i had been taking a supplement for the last 30 weeks! :dohh::dohh:

So ... i rang the MW. Answer machine - don't leave a message, please leave a text. So i left a long text saying what shall i do? She texted back (hooray, first time ever!) saying ''i'm in the surgery tomorrow, i'll look at your results and then ring you''. Thursday came and went. No call. I texted her on Friday morning saying simply ''you were going to ring - you havn't'' (slightly pee'd off now) ... nothing. Nada. Zilch. Zero contact. sigh. 

It's 18 days till my next appt. with her. I'm just going to wait till then and if/when she mentions blood tests and iron i'll just tell her i've given up with it all as the stress and crossness of trying to get anyone to bloody talk to me just isn't worth it! I've been dead tired this long, i might as well carry on :brat::hissy::headspin:

(passive aggressive much?:winkwink:)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies :flower: a quick drop-in to say Good Luck with your transfer Barnabibear :hugs: May this be the start of something wonderful.


----------



## Butterfly67

Barni wishing you tons of luck hon, you deserve it :dust: :hugs:

Mistyy it's enough to make your blood pressure increase just to add to everything :dohh: :brat:


----------



## Barnabibear

All done. 2 embies on board. A 4 cell grade A and an 8 cell grade B. Now its the waiting game. Potentially a third may get frozen tomorrow depending how it grows.

Thanks for all your kind words. Xx


----------



## garfie

Barna - :happydance: good luck Hun BIG:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck Barnie, that was quick...did nt realise you were already through all the stimm injections. 
Good luck for the 2 ww. And hope you get the backup of a frostie.

can you make an apt with the dr again Misty...maybe talking to him face to face might knock some sense into him. Think you just need to be the most annoying person you can be. I know its not in my nature to pester people and maybe you are the same...but sometimes it has to be done. 
I didn't pester my fertility clinic and then was surprised to hear what other girls demanded/requested....wanting certain drs to do their egg collection, requesting certain embryologists etc.

Garfie, Nice chart now this month...like they way you have the little pic showing rather than just the link I have (not going to waste half a day trying to change mine).


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats on being PUPO Barni and fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Great news Barni! Hopefully the 2WW will go as fast as your injections did! xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope you are hanging in there barni...


Looks like your body is getting back to normal Garfie..nice temp shift. Did you ever get the progesterone redone or get to talk to the dr?

Likewise for you misty..did you sort out anything with the iron? 

Hope you are less stressed butterfly...Last time I checked your journal you were having a tough time.

Hope all the painting is done maddie.

Got my downreg injection and endometrial scratch on Monday. The scratch was nt too painful...similar to a smear (maybe a bit more uncomfortable) but at least the dr found my cervix quickly unlike the nurse in my gp practice who searches for ages and ages which is not a nice experience.

Been on a 'energy for life' course this week that work facilitated us to go on. so early starts and I'm really tierd now...ironically despite it being about having more energy!
All about setting out what direction you would like your life to go, what's important to you, healthy eating etc. 
We had to create a mission statemtent for our lives..and how we would acheive it. Felt like saying ivf is one way i am trying to achieve it....but since we had to 'share' it I kept it more general !


----------



## Mistyy

Hello :wave:

How is everyone? Updates please :)

OK here, feeling a bit whale like. Finally got a call back from the MW on Friday <faints> and now i have some additional iron tablets. (it's 'only' taken 2 weeks :roll:) Everyone assures me i will feel like a new woman soon, lol. Xmas is looming large now isn't it? I am so not ready. 

Here's something to help us get our thread in the seasonal mood: :xmas16::xmas6::xmas9:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mistyy

Missed your last post when i scrolled down *pippi*!

Glad the scratch went ok. Your 'searching for the cervix' experience the time b4 sounds grim. Energy for life sounds great though, and very positive :) Lol'd at healthy eating just before xmas though :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi everyone,

Did a test today. Negative!

Some may argue its a bit early but surely I'd see something by now. I reckon this is going to be yet another disappointing failure to add to all the others. This IVF is emotionally, and physically exhausting. You invest so much emotionally, get excited as you pass each hurdle only to have the longest 2 weeks to guess at every tug, cramp etc expecting a sign. I was pretty confident to start with and as each day passes I get more despondent. I've had that AF feeling for about 6 days now, backache started on Sunday and hasn't left. I never get this backache except when I miscarry so pretty much see that as a bad sign too.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Barni


----------



## Mistyy

*Barnie* - i've been thinking of you and wishing positive wishes :hugs: When is your 'official' testing date? I so so hope you're wrong, and that there is still a chance xxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hugs Barniebear

You still seem to have another few days to go so you are not out yet...
But I agree with everything you said about ivf, its emotionally draining and yes you start out hopefull but as otd approaches that positivity slowly dissapears.

I got af today so probably start injections on Saturday after scan and bloods on Friday. My chart spike up for 2 days at the weekend and I started to get my hopes up...but guess it was the down reg injection I had a week ago.
Going for a promotion in work..interviews Friday week just when I'll be getting nicely bloated after all the stimms !


----------



## Barnabibear

Official test date is Saturday Mistty. But I just dont feel pregnant, no symptoms. The peeing lots usually gets me but no sign of that either.

Pippi, good luck hun. 

Pussycat and Pippi what were your cycle like after ivf? Im just wondering whether to keep taking progesterone for a while longer to give us a chance when dh home for Christmas.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Chart still looking good barni even though if know you on Prog, but according to ff today is your test day..so good if no sign of af. ..you just never know, while af has not showed you are still in with a chance.

I ovulated a week later than usual the cycle after ivf. I charted and did Opk starting around the time i usually would ovulate and continued doing them for a week-week and a half until I got a positive Opk. My pre ovulation temps were a bit all over the place...so it was good to do the opks in parallel as it would be hard to pin point ovulation based on temp only.
My af after ivf was heavier than usual too...

I'd imagine you should stop the progesterone if af does arrive and then start it again after ovulation if you manage to bd.

Had my baseline scan and bloods this morning and all good to go...so starting injections tomorrow ....don't know what to feel about starting...Not feeling excitement this time round, but I suppose glad there have been no hiccups so far.


----------



## garfie

Barni - Good luck if you test tomorrow hun - the temps do look good but yeah I've been fooled by progesterone before:hugs:

Pippi - Good luck when you do your injections and glad there have been no hiccups so far.:hugs:

Love to all the pregnant ladies :flower:

AFM - Just trying to keep busy - have a full abdo scan on Monday - so let's see if that reveals anything:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Thanks Pippi and Garfie

Test was negative as anticipated. 

Good luck with yours Pippi. Hope the scan goes well Garfie.

xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Barni xxxx :cry: wishing the outcome had been different, it's so very unfair :nope: Take care :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Barnie..big hugs.
Take care of yourself over the next few weeks....I know how horrid a time it is. Hope your dh will be home soon to support you...I'm not sure if he is still away. 

Good luck for scan on Monday Garfie. Are they just checking everything is there where it should be ? I mentioned to the ultrasound lady when I had mine, at least i don't have endometriosis (as my sister has it and there is a genetic link), but she said abdomen scan wouldn't pick that up. 

Started my stimulation injections today..


----------



## Butterfly67

Am so sorry Barni, sending you massive :hug:

Good luck pippi :flower:


----------



## Mistyy

*Barnie* - :cry: I'm so sorry, lovely. You know your own body and were expecting this i think, but it doesn't make it any less crushing. Is hubby home? If not is he home soon for xmas? :hug:

*Pippi* - fingers and eyes and everything crossed here :thumbup: It's all very complicated to the untrained ear, but i'm lurking an sending all my best vibes! What's the next step?

*Garfie* - Scan today! Hope all goes well, let us know how you get on. Thinking of you :hugs: 

*Butterfly* and *Maddie* - :wave:

AFM - all good. 'Twas my B/day on Saturday. Very low key affair, lol. Lovely cards and flowers and slobbed on sofa with DH. I cooked a nice steak and chips dinner for 6 in the evening, with all the trimmings - onion rings, tom's, mushrooms, peppercorn sauce and crusty bread - then sat on my behind and left everyone else to clear up and serve me profiteroles :happydance::angelnot: All sat down together then and watched a film, and i went to sleep through it! Living the high life ay? :haha:

Love and hugs to all xxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

misty; Just keep stabbing myself with an injection every night until I have a scan on Friday. I expect I'll have to do another few injections for a few days after than and then its in for egg collection.

They said my ovaries have to go from size of walnuts to size of oranges (did not ask it it was just wee small oranges or the big huge extra juicy ones they were referring to but last time it felt like it was the extra large ones !!!)


Happy belated birthday wishes...sounds like a perfect day...enjoy nights like that...you won't have many like that in a few weeks time ! 


Must check your blog out butterfly...thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Pussycat1

Barnie, so sorry hon. To answer your question re after IVF, My cycles are pretty irregular anyway, and I've been on fertility drugs for a lot of the last 12 months so my poor body doesn't really know what it's meant to be doing. I think after one of my IVFs I had a late Ov and 36 day cycle and really I've varied a lot. I always found that I had to stop taking the progesterone for AF to turn up. I've been getting back to a more regular 30 day cycle these past couple of months since I've been off the meds. I'm not sure how much of the irregularity is down to all I've put my body through, or just that I'm getting old and reaching the end of my 'fertile' time. It's a hard time, but you'll get through this. xx


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: @ *pussycat* - hi there x

*Pippi* - ... oranges? *oranges??* ovaries the _size of *oranges*_?? Well i never! :headspin: Every day's a school day :D 

Well done you for injecting yourself - (and that goes for all the ladies here who are doing/have done IVF) - i'm a bit squeemish when it comes to needles. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lol Misty. The day before egg collection i really did feel all bloated and not surprising. when the eggs are mature, the follicle is about 18mm-20mm...if you have say 6 follicles each side, that's about 6 cm so I guess that's pretty close to the size of an Orange.
Don't know if that's how to calculate things...

Off for my scan tomorrow so need to leave home at 6.30am.....then back to work for a job interview. Would so love a big glass of wine tomorrow evening !


Misty, Has the iron improved your fatigue ? 

Hope you doing ok Barnie...are you having a review apt with the clinic ?


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi... hope the scan was good and your 'oranges' are productive :haha:

Garfie... was your scan okay :hugs:

Mistyy... happy late birthday :cake: Less than 50 days to go!!!

Pussycat... :hi: how's it going?

Butterfly... hope the house is coming along :thumbup:


AFM only 14 days of work left before I begin maternity leave :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

*Maddy* - :wave: You're working quite close to due date then. Take care. How are you feeling? Thanks for the cake :thumbup: Yes, not long now. Yesterday MW said baby's head was ''well down''. I can feel it too. Bit early for engaging. Perhaps she'll come up a bit again soon? Who knows :coffee::haha:

*Pippi* - bless. I can imagine you must have felt bloated. It's all just amazing stuff though isn't it? You'll have had your scan by now, hope it all went well. Good vibes for the job interview today too :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Yes i think i feel a bit better on the extra iron thank you. The MW has concerns over my urine sample now :roll: So has sent it off for testing. Protein and something else i can't remembrer in it. Also she has booked me in to go see a consultant next Tuesday. Perhaps another scan? Plus she's arranged to *come and see me at home* in two weeks!!!! Do you think she is trying to make up for practically ignoring me for the last 7 months? :haha::haha:

:dust::dust::dust: :xmas9:


----------



## Pippi_elk

14 days...so fast Maddy...seems only like the other day you got your bfp.
Bet you looking forward to a bit of time for yourself before d-day.

glad you feeling a bit better misty...hope the iron not giving you too much constipation !
Nice to hear you are at last getting some attention....even if it is guilt on her part. I suppose she has to keep a closer eye on you now that you are getting further on...
Hope the urine turns out ok or its something easily corrected. Quiz the consultant on Tuesday.

Thanks girls/ladies (!) for the well wishes. scan went well today...8 follices on one side and I think about 6 on the other. All around 12-16 mm so good sizes. So in for egg collection on Tuesday morning. Dr said everything looks fantastic ! But I know fantastic does not translate into a bfp...

Interview in work...went okish..one never knows. The questions were so long by the time I had answered the first part I had forgotten the 2nd and 3rd part of the questions. Just glad I can forgot about trying to think about hundreds of different ways to say how great i am !


----------



## Butterfly67

That sounds like a great number of follies pippi :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi that sounds great. Do you mind me asking what meds and doses you're on? You've got much better results than me. I'm still waiting for my review appointment to come through and when I go I wantto speak about my meds, my follicles were so out of sync. Really appreciate any info you can give, but only if you don't mind.

Maddy, wow time has really flown... that goes for you too Mistty. You'll have your bubbas in your arms soon.

Pussycat, thanks for letting me know. To be honest id like a very late ovulation to time ut with hubby coming home otherwise theres no chance of even trying au natural.

Hi to Garfie and Butterfly. How did the scan go Garfie?


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi that sounds great. Do you mind me asking what meds and doses you're on? You've got much better results than me. I'm still waiting for my review appointment to come through and when I go I wantto speak about my meds, my follicles were so out of sync. Really appreciate any info you can give, but only if you don't mind.

Maddy, wow time has really flown... that goes for you too Mistty. You'll have your bubbas in your arms soon.

Pussycat, thanks for letting me know. To be honest id like a very late ovulation to time ut with hubby coming home otherwise theres no chance of even trying au natural.

Hi to Garfie and Butterfly. How did the scan go Garfie?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi Barnie.

I am on a long prototocol. They down regulate me (put all follices development on hold) with prostrap injection. Then when AF arrives I started stimm injection with 200units menopur. I only needed 8 days of injections both times. The first 2 days I inject twice and then one a day after that. 
I think I respond quite quickly though...They said I have high amh (came back at approx 13) for my age...so maybe that's why. Did you get yours tested ? 

My clinic decided on what protocol to use based on age, amh and the number of developing follices they could see when I went for a consultation. 
So its not a given that the same protocol would work for you...but its worth quizzing them on why they chose the protocol they are using for you....
But its quality not quantity....12-16 crap eggs won't get me any place....

My ovulation was definatly a week later after my last ivf so hopefully you'll be same and dh will be back. Don't know how you cope with a Bfn and having you dh away. You must be very strong....don't think I could do it.:nope:

Hello everyone else...


----------



## Pussycat1

Pippi, fab number of follicles! I only ever got 3-4, but my AMH is only 1.9 now :( I do wonder whether I would have responded better to a lower Dose of Menopur, I was on max and had lots of little follies that didn't develop. Perhaps a high dose boosted some too quickly not giving those tiddlers a chance to grow, who knows. Good luck with EC, it's all sounding very hopeful. 
Barni, fingers crossed for a late OV and a 'special' homecoming welcome for your DH!! 
AFM 7DPO so expect to start feeling AF battling her way anyway soon. At least she shouldn't be here when I'm on holiday and who knows maybe the relaxed environment will make the difference and we'll conceive. 
xx


----------



## Mistyy

*Barnie* - hoping and praying that your ov is late and that you can team up with your hubby. I agree that having to contend with all this with him overseas shows great strength of character. You are a wonderful woman. With this determination i believe it will happen for you soon :thumbup::flower: 

*Pippi* - just read your post and it's reminded me i have to ring docs about my urine test results this morning! So thank you! :haha: 

Egg collection tomorrow! Let us know how it all goes. Be thinking of you.

Your comment about your interview questions made me smile. I know what you mean about long 2/3 part questions. It's a long while since i had a formal interview, but i do remember one time when my answer to a question had such an elaborate wordy beginning (all ''Taking into consideration X, Y and Z, but notwithstanding my position on A, B and C ... '' sort of stuff) that while i was still waffling i had a sense of growing panic as i had no idea where i was actually going with the sentence, how to end it, or even, as you say, what the original question was! Lol. (i got the job :) I'm sure you will too) xxx

oh - the iron and constipation? Well my tum is all over the place the last few weeks. One day i'm on the loo for 20 mins to produce a rabbit pellet, and the next day i'll be rushing to the loo as if i've got 'Deli belly' :blush: TMI there probably, sorry :haha:

Love to all xx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mistyy

X postedwith you *Pussycat*.

Everything crossed that AF signs DO NOT start appearing soon and that the :witch: stays well away!

I agree about a distraction/relaxation helping to get that BFP :hug:

xx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry not been around - I've been busy with hubby at work:wacko:

Anyway scan went okay ish one side she could see my tube and ovary clearly the other side she said it wasn't as clear:cry:

I should get the results - soon - read that as the New Year again:wacko:

Barni - Sorry it didn't happen this month:cry: BIG :hugs:

Misty/Maddy/BF - Not long now :happydance: - my little boy would have been born next month seems weird saying that:blush:

Pippi - All that sounds good - here's hoping to a BFP soon for you:happydance:

AFM - Looks like my chart has behaved this month - everything has dropped into line this month - BD/OPK/Temps etc - so lets hope it all ends on a high this year - so ready for 2013 to be over:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

Thanks for the info Pippi, sounds like you're in good shape my amh is pitiful. I think I'm in the same place as you Pussycat.

Good luck Pippi for egg collection.

Mistty you made me laugh with your tmi. Hope you get your results from your urine test promptly and there's no chase around last time you were hoping for docs and your midwife.

Garfie hope you get your results soon.

Thank you all for saying im strong. I don't feel strong. I'm in bits if I think too hard about everything that's happened. My sister actually said I was the bravest person she knows which made me quite teary as she's not one for talking about things. I wish I didn't have to be strong, I wish I had my son running around and that at least one of my subsequent pregnancies had had a happy ending. I just hope that the next ivf we get some happy news. I need it. I need to stop having to put my game face on every day and feel happy rather than carry the sadness every day. Honestly, I feel broken. Ever since we lost our little boy nothing has been the same. But whats the lottery say... you have to be in it to win it so another ivf. If that doesn't work I think my dh will push to give up. 

Love to you all. Xxxx


----------



## Barnabibear

It did a double post again. Not sure what im doing wrong!!!


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Barnie* :hugs::hugs: Your last paragraph was so moving. i can identify so much with that feeling of being exhausted with trudging on with life, trying to look ok when inside you feel damaged and broken. (some of the rants i posted on here about crying after visits to the in-laws are a testiment to the huge lows a seemingly normal activity can produce) You doesn't want to be 'the strong one', or see sympathy in peoples eyes all the time. I got sick of it too. Maybe i imagined some of it?? Who knows.

It worries me how much my mental state is hanging on this pregnancy actually. 4 years of TTC ... really not good for your sanity.

But you do have to be in it to win it, yes, so don't give up yet hun. You've learned so much now, and know so much about IVF and been through so much shite with different clinics and daft consultants! :hugs::hugs::hugs: While there's a chance go after it i say xxxxx

*Garfie* - hello lovely. Really hope those results come though quickly for you. Great that one side is A OK. So glad your chart is behaving this month. Yes, your little boy would have been born next month :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm hoping and praying for a nice smattering of BFPs in the new year on our thread :thumbup: Here's to the new year coming :wine: 

<flings :dust: all around the thread> xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Barnie :hugs: you have a knack of saying what has probably been in everyone's hearts at least sometimes :cry: Not that it makes it any easier :nope: Like Misty, I hope you get happy news soon :flower:

Pippi ah the old 'loooooong protocol' :thumbup: Good luck for egg retrieval and hope your recover is quick. 

Misty I am always grateful that there are people like you around that know about the anticipation tempered with fear, ambivalence and anxiety that goes with being PG as an 'older chick' with losses behind us. And heck my TTC was a short period of time compared to many.

Garfie New Year? :saywhat: Holey moley, there's nothing like feeling your health and wellbeing are a priority, is there :wacko:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Barnie you are strong...eventhough I'm sure its taking its toll on you.

While I have had to cope with a mc and chemical pregnancy...don't think I could ever cope with loosing your son like you did.

Don't give up hope as I'm sure that's keeping you going. Did you ever have councilling ...I think by law the ivf clinics in UK have to have a councillor? We didn't have any but after the last ivf bfn i really felt I wanted it....but the clinic is far from home so we never made the effort to go for it.
Some people who attend my clinic have said its really good....but I guess its not for everybody.

Lol misty and the rabbit poo ! Yes I remember the tough time you use to have with in-laws etc. I know its scary to feel how you want this pregnancy so much..... 

Glad one tube is nice and clear Garfie.

Had my egg collection this morning and I'm typing this from bed as went and had a snooze after it. They got 15 eggs so really pleased with that.
And my hand didn't swell up like last time so good news all round.
They said if they get 16 egg or or more you are at risk of hyper stimulation so I have to keep an eye on my symptoms..

Dh said when I came round I was asking did his donation go ok (as he does his bit while I'm in theatre)? Did he aim right ? Did it all go into the pot ?(we were talking how small/narrow the collection pot was before I went into theatre). He said I gave him the thumbs up even though my eyes were almost rolling back in my head!
So embarrassing...poor nurses to hear that!


----------



## Butterfly67

Barni my heart goes out to you, I also don't know how you cope after losing your little boy like that :cry: I can't even bear to think about anything like that happening so I try and bury my head in the sand :nope:

Have you thought about using donor eggs? I know it is not for everyone but the success rates are really good and I don't think it costs too much more than IVf with own eggs :flower:

Mistyy yes I also lol'ed about your tmi. I still remember you getting your BFP and the months and years we have all waited, so sad that it can't just happen to all of us. But am also eagerly awaiting some more BFPs in the new year (or before :winkwink:)

Pippi wow 15 eggs is brilliant, fingers crossed DHs swimmers do their job and you have loads of great embies to pick from :thumbup:

Maddy, not long at work now, sounds like it is all coming together :happydance:

Hello to Pussycat, greens, garfie, Maryanne, Nise, booth, maxxiandniko and anyone else who I have missed or may be lurking.:hugs:

Wow there are 14 guests viewing this thread :wacko:


----------



## Mistyy

14 people watching the thread?! Come on ladies! Join us :happydance:

*Pippi* - 15 eggs :happydance: Brilliant! i loved your comments to DH whilst coming to from the anesthetic! Great story! Concentrating muy best vibes at you now ....

*Butterfly* and *Maddy* - How are you feeling? xxx

Me - well i went to see a consultant yesterday (an appt. i should have had at 24 weeks, so 10 weeks late! i knew nothing about going back to see a consultant regularly as no-one told me i was expected back, and the MW has only just noticed from my notes that i've not been seen. Such safe hands i'm in ay? NOT!) She gave me ABs for urine infection, did my BP, and listened to baby's heart. BP fine, heart beat strong, all good. THEN she started talking about them wanting to induce me at 39 weeks! No one has mentioned this to me before! What fresh hell is this?! It's to do with maternal age, and placental deterioration and risk of still-birth (I'm sorry to bring this up *Barnie* - i'm thinking of you as i write this, and i thought of you yesterday while the consultant was speaking to me). She's managed to put the fear of God into DH and i and i was almost in tears on drive home. I think we had only just begun to relax a little. We're worried now because early induction can stress baby, can end in a C section, and be generally more painful and complicated than a natural birth. I've been googling and made myself even more worried - different areas and different hospitals have different protocol. No straight answers to help weigh the risks up. I'd feel better if there was someone i felt confident in talking to - but i feel less than impressed with the whole care team right now, from GP, to MW to consultant. Sorry for the me, me :(

](*,)
xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Mistyy you really haven't been looked after well at all. I would get all these mistakes written down and perhaps send a letter when you have everything together.:hugs:

Yes they have also said to me about induction at 39 weeks as they said there is a better outcome for those over 35. To be honest I was just thinking that I would be happy to get baby out by that stage but that may be only because they didn't mention all that other stuff. I have an appointment with the consultant on Monday so maybe he will talk more about it then :wacko:

Pippi how many embies did you get? :flower::happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Thanks *butterfly*. It's good to know someone else has heard of this at least!! :wacko: I'm going to drop it into the convo. with the NCT ladies tomorrow (1st coffee get together) as a couple of them look late 30's early 40's. (although i'll be tactful - i could be wrong! :haha:) 

If it's best for baby then so be it, of course. I've read the 'comments' on the NHS website about induction and they are quite interesting. It's after reading those that i started to wonder about risks to baby, etc, and i found info. that said a high % of women who are induced go on to need a C section, forceps, catheters, drips, heavy duty pain relief etc. EEEK. Stress to the baby is a big worry too.

I too feel quite happy at the idea of the pregnancy itself being shorter ... cant wait to see baby :D :cloud9: ... BUT - with the small amount of concerning stuff i've already read about induction i'm _rapidly_ going off the idea. I think i'll have to wait really and speak to the consultant i'm booked in with on the 6th Jan. Long time to wait and worry though. No point in asking MW next week is there?! :dohh::dohh:

It's good to get this off my chest here. I hope no one minds :flower:

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

In that case I think I might stay away from Dr Google on that topic and just remain ignorant :dohh::haha:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Misty...to be not taken proper care of and then have that information dropped on you like a ton of bricks is not nice.

I guess you have to try put it to the back of you mind until you can questions the consultant in January. Speaking as a greenhorn on this...but if they advise induction a week early due to potential problems with the placenta I think I'd be inclined to follow them. I know the delivery might be harder and also maybe more stressful on the baby but to have problem with the placenta in the last week probably carries more risk. However You are caught between a rock and a hard place.

I agree with butterfly and think you should stay away from horror stories on the web.
I think the comments section on the NHS website are ofton a bit strange. Do people who are dissatisfied with their treatment go on there to vent so the opinions there are a bit skewed ! can you elicit any more reasonable advice on some of these forums ? 


At least butterfly you are now forewarned and can quiz your consultant on Monday ! 

8 of my 15 eggs fertilised. Was hoping for 60% fertilisation (as that's what some ivf sites say you should get) so got a little below that but still pleased and hope there are a few good embroys in those 8. Did nt ask how many were mature/immature so must find out to see how many could have actually been fertilised. We are using EEVA (camera to monitor their divison etc.) so they will transfer the highest predictors back on Friday.

I have been trying to arrange accupuncture at the clinic pre and post transfer...but can't get anyone that's free to come to the clinic that morning. I can go to them before and after transfer but I read somewhere that that does not result in any higher success rates as the stress of getting to and from there probably counters the relaxing effect of the accupuncture.


----------



## Butterfly67

8 embryos is great Pippi and that gives you a good chance of some frosties for number 2 :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Yes, 8 is great *Pippi*! :happydance: And the transfer back is tomorrow! All moving along so quickly now. So excited for you! How many will you have transferred? And the 2ww will end on Boxing Day!! Oh my gosh! 

What a pity about the accu. on Fri. I do believe quite firmly that there is something in it. When DH and i had it, it was primarily for improving fertility but he also worked on relaxation, peace of mind (madly TTC) and treatment of acute and chronic aches and pains for us ''while we were there'', and for those measurable things it def. did work. 

I agree with you about going with the flow on this induction thing. Everything the consultant said did make sense. Trouble is i went home and immediately found out that there was allot she _didn't_ say, and it's left me :wacko: However I have stepped away from google. I think allot of this is down to the shock/surprise. Basically they might me in in only 4 weeks time! :headspin:

*Butterfly* - i'm so sorry if i've worried you! :dohh::hugs: I feel like i've done the equivalent of running into the room shrieking and hand wringing and left you looking like this ... :shock::shock: ?? :blush:

xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Misty....eek :growlmad: what rot your care has been to date. Maternal care definitely varies by country - I specifically asked about induction b/c of advanced maternal age after reading the advice BF got. My midwife checked with the head Ob/Gyn at our hospital and they said that policy here is not to let over-40s go beyond 41 weeks due to the risk of deteriorating placenta, but definately no mention of inducing early.....

Pippi.... wow 8?! That sounds like such a huge number to me. I hope you get some brilliant 'petri-dish action' :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy said:


> *Butterfly* - i'm so sorry if i've worried you! :dohh::hugs: I feel like i've done the equivalent of running into the room shrieking and hand wringing and left you looking like this ... :shock::shock: ?? :blush:
> 
> xxx

Ha ha no worries hon, I am just going to go with the flow :coolio: My biggest worry is that something bad happens during the birth and I'm thinking if they have it all planned then maybe there is less chance of that. Also it really helps to know when I will be going in so that T can come up from London in time and doesn't miss anything :thumbup:


----------



## Barnabibear

I just thought id say this on induction, although I appreciate as my boy wasnt going to be stressed about it I cant comment on that.
Ive been told that if I get pregnant again I will be induced at 35 weeks!

My induction for Archie was pretty straightforward. I had to have pessaries every few hours to get things going, had back ache for about 12 hours as the cervix opens up, then the pains started as I went into proper labour, within an hour Archie was born. I only had gas and air. So, thats my experience of induction but I appreciate my baby was sleeping.

Mistty, if they advise you to do the induction because of placental issues, do it hunny. Dont risk it. Everyones labour is different so don't assume you will have any of the horror stories you've read.


Pippi, you've done brilliantly. I was going to use Eeva but they would only do it with 4 fertilised eggs so I was one short. Good luck.


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you so much *Barnie*, for sharing your experience of induction with me. Your advice means an awful allot to me actually. I'm thinking i will let them induce me :hug:

I've been looking into this a little more. I have a thread on the pregnancy forum of Mumsnet, and am getting some useful responses. One thing that stands out is that how hospital policy differs so much on this.

*Maddy* - thanks hun, and *butterfly* - there is def. something to be said for the fact that you can say 'i'll be having baby on _this _day', yes, rather than a panic.


----------



## Pussycat1

Misty, I've not been lucky enough to get that BFP, however when i asked my clinic about the risks of pregnancy for me or the baby at my age (43), they told me id probably be induced for the reasons you've said. 
Another month, another BFN, is 43 too old to carry on trying? I'm not sure I know how to stop hoping that this will happen, I've been hoping for as long as I can remember. If I stop hoping I'm not sure how I deal with it. x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: Pussycat

I think I was 43 when I started trying :dohh: I guess we just have to keep going until we know we have given it our best shot. People do get pregnant naturally in their 40s but we just don't have that crystal ball to know if we will be the lucky ones :flower:


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'd say pussycat if you are still ovulating and having normal cycles 43 is still young enough to keep trying.
I'm in the same boat and we are going to keep on trying for another while...but I think if this ivf is a bfn I'll not make it such a focus. But its difficult to ttc with a laid back attitude when you want a bfp so much.

Glad misty you are feeling a bit more comfortable with the whole induction thing. 

I had embryo transfer yesterday...there were 7 embies still going on day 3. EEVA said 4 were high predictors but embryologist said she did n't think one of those high predictors looked great. So we transferred the 3 high predictors back (a 10 cell medium quality, an 8 of high quality and a 7 of good quality). Test day is Xmas day so need to decide do I want blood test on Xmas eve or the day after Boxing Day. The nurse said one of the other girls having transfer yesterday did not want her results on Xmas eve and I think I feel the same. I'd prefer to get bad news after Xmas day or let af show up.

There are 4 they are going to keep going until Sunday/Monday in the lab...not sure of all the cell sizes/quality of those left etc. I was trying to write stuff down but got a bit bombarded with numbers so lost track....

Barnibear, my clinic said if only have 3 embryos we could chose to get them transferred back on day 2 or use EEVA to see what information it would give but obviously said you are spending money on EEVA and would not be using it to choose which embryo to transfer back. Not sure i up understand the logic in your clinics decisions... even if there are just 4 embroys for EEVA is not there some value as you still have to choose which 2/3 to transfer back.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow Pippi, good luck with the triplets :happydance::happydance: :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lol butterfly.
I can't find any smilies to represent s*** scarey of triplets but more scared of a bfn !


----------



## mumoffive

Butterfly [ sorry still a lurker on this thread from time to time] i was induced and all went well. Infact i have been induced 3 times. Nothing ever bad happened. I was more concerned about going to far over my due date as i had read it had implications for the baby and being an older mother. I was 43 when i had my dd and my induction was fine. I relaxed knowing i would know the date i would go in and could prepare things. As inductions go, it was fine. I had my baby in 3 hours. There are horror stories and personally, i would keep away from them!! xx Goodluck when the time arrives.


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely to see you mum of five :flower: I'm not really worried about induction itself just that something might go wrong generally :wacko: in fact i'd rather be induced than go into labour on my own in the middle of the night or something :argh:

Pippi maybe that is the icon you need for the triplets :haha::hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Pippi! Thinking positive thoughts for you! I know what you mean about triplets! I had three put back last time and it scared the hell out of me! Twins I could cope with (I think!) and would even quite like as I always wanted a big family and twins is probably the only way I'll ever have more than one. Keeping everything crossed for you! I know you're right about ovulating and having regular cycles, just sometimes I have so little fight left (especially when AF shows and brings her old hormone overload with her) and I am in complete shock at how I've got to be 43 and in this position. 
Butterfly, you are going to have a beautiful, healthy baby. I think in some ways as older ladies we get looked after better as they are cautious, I also think your fears are completely natural and shared by most ladies no matter what their age. xx


----------



## Mistyy

*Pussycat* - The first year after my MC i TTC'd with awful desperation. It took up allot of my time and attention (and money trying different things). The second year i sort of just 'coasted along' with TTC. We never had the money to try IF and we agreed that mentally we weren't suited to it anyway. 

i agree with *Pippi*, when it comes down to brass tacks - if you are still having a cycle and ovulating during at least some of those cycles, then there is still a chance for you. Personally i toyed with giving up more than once. I came to the conclusion that i wanted to hit menopause knowing i had kept trying till the bitter end rather than having 'what if' hanging over me in my old age. My 'trying' through the 2nd year simply amounted to using temping on a very basic level (thermometer hanging out of my mouth while having a conversation first thing in the morning) to see if i was ov'ing each month, and trying to wrangle DH into sex on _roughly _ the right 2 nights per month (plus not going too long between sessions the rest of the month). I felt this was a regime i could live with until my periods got irregular or stopped. I did the 2ww every month, and like you say, it's not fun ..... Then i got the miracle BFP! Aged 44. I am so thankful that i ploughed on with my half-hearted ttc like i did. My advice would obviously be to keep at it. At a level that doesn't drive you mad. Keep coming here for a moan and a regular coating of :dust: and some :hug: :)

*Pippi* - and you Mrs! With your *3* embryos! Wow! Here we go .... thinking positive thoughts for you :happydance: I'd be the same about xmas. Day after Boxing day it is then :thumbup::thumbup:

*Mumoffive* - thank you for the positive induction story. I've learned alot about it all and am feeling a leeeeetle bit better about it all. I'm kick counting now. Very important.

*Butterfly* - :wave:

:xmas16::xmas9::xmas6:


----------



## mumoffive

Goodluck with your labour Misty :) Not too long to go!!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking - just not feeling it very much at the mo - I know it's Christmas and everyone expects me to put on a happy face - but shit it's so hard and of course it looks like this cycle is another bust:cry:

Was feeling kind of confident things may pan out - but now I'm not so sure I have another scan in January along with more blood tests and hubby has finally got to produce his sample for our appointment beginning of January with a brand new FS :happydance: all this is good news right? - except hubby announced last night calmly that he didn't want another baby that it was to late:cry: so now I don't know what to do - I'm almost like a robot going through the motions of smiling saying I'm fine when my heart is totally broken.:cry:

I am not scared to admit that whilst this ttc has been an absolute nightmare I have enjoyed some parts - 2 lines, bfps etc so what will I do now - I have taken my temperature, necked the various tablets, tried lotions and potions and always during the tww there has been a little bit of hope - if that is taken away then what.

I'm really pleased for you ladies who it worked out for and I mean that your journey has not been an easy one but for me all I want to do is curl up in a ball, I feel such a failure and broken.

It seems everywhere I go there is babies, talk of babies etc - I could just about stomach this when I knew there was always a possibility for me but now that there isn't now what:shrug:

Sorry to moan - when all you ladies are feeling happy and looking forward to Christmas - but I know some of you ladies have stood in my shoes and at the moment they are not very comfy:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Garfie big :hug: to you. I hope you don't have to give up but I guess if you do then all you can do is take joy in your two boys, which I know you already do :hugs::hugs:

I saw the lady about the 39 week induction program today and it turns out I'm not included :cry: I was upset aout this for a few reasons:

I don't want to go past 40 weeks because of the risk of placenta deterioration

I feel there is more chance of a successful outcome at 39 weeks

I don't want to go into labour on my own with T 70 miles away :nope:

I guess I might still be induced if they feel it necessary but now everything seems uncertain :wacko:


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie*! xxxxxx That must have been a horrible shock for you! I have def. been in your shoes, feeling like i'm up to my knees in other peoples baby joy and like i'm drowning in my own private misery. It's a nightmare of a place to be. I am so so sorry. Do you feel that your DH's statement is one that came from his heart, or is he trying somehow to spare you any more of what he perceives as 'TTC heart-ache'? For a while my DH put on quite a show of being generally 'not bothered'.This upset me at the time. In short it was his way of trying to take the pressure off me when all i wanted was to know he was on board. Do all the ranting you want here. Don't ever worry about bringing anyone down. It's what the thread is for, and it's what we're all here for :hug::hug::hug:

*Butterfly* - here's me stressing and resisting induction, and here's you fighting for it! Maybe we could swap identities? (although i think they'd spot something odd going on quite quickly :winkwink:) Seriously though i think you should take this further. Can you speak to your head of midwives? Change hospitals to one with a different policy? :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes pussycat its scary putting 3 back but then when you get a bfn I know I'd be even more sad knowing that we should have went for 3. I think the first time with 3 back is more scary.....when i got a bfn after 3 going back then i realised how crap my eggs are, so the likelyhood of multiples is remote 

Oh Garfie, maybe let things settle a bit with dh and then try really tell him how you feel and how much you want to have hope that there is a possibility. Does he really know how you feel ? You should go see the new FS and you never know you might get some help there.
Wonder would you consider councilling ? Just even by yourself to work things out a bit ? I know my ivf clinic has a councillor who specialises in this ttc issues and while I know you are not having ivf the experiences of loss, regret, sadness, hopelessness etc are the same

So wierd butterfly and Misty, that Misty is being pushed into induction and even though you want induction, Butterfly, they are denying you at the minute.
Makes you wonder sometimes...I guess its all up to the opinion of the consultant in charge.

Clinic phoned today to say that 1 of out 4 embryos has made it to a blastocyte that's good enough to freeze. So please to have something as a back up. Grade 2ab which I think is ok.
They said its a good sign for the 3 they have put back that one of the lower quality ones got to blastocyte. Looking at the prices for a frozen transfer it's a little over £1000. Pretty steep price for just one embie to go back.
But Here's me the pessimist looking at the negative side.

Getting blood taken 2 days before test date of Xmas day as local satellite clinic is shut Xmas eve. Have asked the main clinic not to phone before Xmas with the result, they put that in my notes so we'll see if they notice it. Of course I'd love a call if its a bfp....


----------



## sweetster

Hi fellow 40+ers!
I am new to this site overall so I missed sharing my TTC journey with you. I am now 4 wks pregnant (tested pos 7 days ago at 8dpo). I was always very interested in reading success stories about ladies in our age group, so here's a little summary.

I'm 40, DH 37, married 15 years and never TTC till this year after a surprise preg/mc at 8 wks in May. No medical issues for either of us, both normal weight healthy non-smoker, non-drinkers who are fit but could always stand to exercise a bit more ;) We eat grass fed whole-fat dairy along with a standard health-conscious diet (always working to get those fruits/veggies in). Nothing we eat is in a low-fat or low-calorie package though - unless nature made it that way! We def eat too much sugar, hence my name "sweetster." 

TTC 6 cycles = BFP
Tools used: BBT, OPK, CBFM, Ovacue and Preseed. They didn't all show up at once, but this is the list in the end.
Best/fav tools: BBT paired with CBFM and afternoon OPKs. Oh, and monitoring CM. Preseed was only used externally.

Supplements: 
- prenatal. I took a low-dose "raw" prenatal that required 3 pills per day. I divided them am, noon, pm bc most vitamins are water soluble so taking one huge dose really reduces the amount the body absorbs. 
- vit C. 1000mg in divided doses am/pm. I got the kind with bioflavonoids. Known to support LP progesterone.
- vit E. 800mg in divided doses am/pm. Known to support LP progesterone.
- B6. 50mg daily. Known to lengthen LP (moved O up 2 days) and support progesterone in LP.
- Ubiquinol. 500-700mg daily in divided doses am/noon/pm. Known to support mitochondria in developing eggs. I also noticed an increase in CM with this.
- PPQ. 10mg daily. Supports mitochondria and chromatin in developing eggs.
- Magnesium. 200-400mg in divided doses daily. Supports progesterone production and prevents constipation from iron in prenatals. Also lessens anxiety.


I've had a lot of symptoms early this go around. Even a day before my BFP, I was having queasiness and tiredness that put me in bed 3 hours earlier than normal. Since then I have the gamut (nausea/queasy, food aversions, super sniffer, bad skin, greasy hair, BBs big & sore, cramping and backache). Mentally I feel very confident in this pregnancy... hopefully that's a good sign.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi - Good luck. My clinic will only put 2 back. 3 gives you more chance and its looking really positive right now. 

Mistty -Hope you feel more reassured about induction now.

Pussycat -I will be 43 in April, but reading Mistty being 44, it gives me hope. Thanks Mistty :wink:

Butterfly - Im pretty sure early induction is standard for us er-hum older ladies. I hope you get the option.

Garfie - I've been where you are now and my dh still says it. He's given us a time line. I have 1 more year. It doesn't help with him in another country though, its not like we get a go each month. Every pregnant woman at work I wonder why cant that be me, look how happy and carefree they are. I will never have that, even if I get pregnant again, I won't be able to relax and enjoy it like them. Big hugs.

Sweetster - welcome. There's some really lovely people on here, and although I don't any of them personally, I consider them my friends and confidantes. I can share everything with these wonderful ladies, we laugh and cry together.

AFM Ive been waiting for 2 weeks for my review appointment with the clinic. I rang today and I'd been forgotten!!!! I have an appointment now, 5th Feb, seems so far away but I guess it gives me some time to get ready, and save some money. Really hoping the next time will be the one. To keep my sanity, and to reclaim the person I was. And, to top it all I ovulated 1 day late meaning dh will be going back when my window of a natural opportunity opens up, Sucks!!!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes I agree Barnibear, that Misty gives us all some hope...

Terrible Barnibear that they forgot about you, good that you started to chase them up. You won't feel 5th February coming around once Xmas is over. Sucks that your dh will be away when you are ovulating next month...but they say sperm can survive for 5 days so get in some action in just before he leaves! 

No symptoms of anything much for me, boobs are bigger and a bit tender when I lie on them but that's from all the medication. Also got a cold sore which I got the last time I had my natural bfp but I got it the day after I did a boost of HCG so probably all the wacko hormones after the ivf triggered it. Trying not to think about the outcome too much but its difficult especially as I have been off work for the past few days.

Got the promotion i went for in work so I can focus on that if's its a BFN...or I can try and convince myself to focus on it...a poor consolation prize.
Spend 5 hrs with dh in A&E yesterday, he hit his head on a shelf in office when he was working from home. Lots of blood but I know from the past that head injuries pump blood. He was panicking and telling me to ring an ambulance..but I stuck a towel around his head and I drove him there. It had stopped bleeding by the time we got there but he still needed staples.
But not what I want when trying to have a calm 2 ww.


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats on the promotion Pippi, hope it doesn't have to be a consolation prize :flower:

And :dohh: to Dh cutting his head and getting it stapled up!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks butterfly.

I'll forgive dh, he feels so stupid...

Garfie, kinda though of you when I read this...just browsing fertiltity links and new research that's being done.
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-08-recurrent-miscarriages-due-super-fertility.html


----------



## garfie

Pippi - congrats hun on getting your promotion - well done:happydance:

Sorry DH has hurt his head - did you have to give him lots of TLC or was he a brave soldier:haha:

Thanks for the article - I am an over achiever not a loser - hey this could be my new mantra :winkwink:

AFM - Please ladies stalk my chart - I'm so confused never ever had a chart like this before - oh my I think I have had just about every other though:winkwink: so I tested with an IC cheapy this morning negative - but tomorrow according to FF I will be 18DPO:dohh::dohh::dohh:

How are all our pregnant ladies doing - getting excited for Christmas I hope:happydance: enjoy because next years will be so different:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm Garfie I wonder if you O'd on cd14 or 16 if you got a bfn :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

Ooooh *Garfie*! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; those temps seem bouyant! Will you test again tomorrow?? :thumbup: xxx

*Barnie* - Bloody hell you got _forgotten_! :dohh::nope: I tell you what Barnie, you and me must have the same ... i don't know ... aura or something, 'cos i get overlooked, 'dropped through the net', 'lost in the system', or just plain old forgotten about too! Not just fertility/preg stuff, it's been going on for years. These days anytime i make an important appt. with anyone about anything or i get told 'a letter will be coming', i tend to ring up and confirm it before the appointed time comes. And low and behold so often i get a cheerful: ''ooh it's a good job you rang ... '' :roll:

*Pippi* - oh my lord your poor hubby! :dohh: He is 'in the wars' this year. I had to smile at you not ringing an ambulance and bunging a towel round his head. At least it wasn't any nearer xmas week. Well done about your promotion :happydance: That's fab! Hopefully it will be the start of a run of good news :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Keep us posted please :thumbup:

AFM - well i'm glad i give everyone hope! I thought you all knew how ancient i was :haha::haha: We have been ttc for 4 years, (with just the one BFP and MC in the middle) so i was 40 or just 41 when we started. And i/we were so 'take it or leave it' about a BFP when we began .... :dohh: But so easily it becomes your life's work to get pregnant huh? 

MW came yesterday. All good. Urine infection cleared up. I feel a bit better still about induction now. She said as i've had babies before they will only do one step at a time, give me plenty of time, and let/hope my body kicks into full labor without _too much_ intervention. (ie: drip and breaking waters) MW said i will be given my appt. when i go in on the 6th. (if they remember me ay *Barnie* :winkwink:)

:xmas9::xmas16::xmas6:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I have to admit I didn't realise you were that ancient Mistyy :haha::haha:

Yay for a gentle induction, like you say if they remember you :dohh:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Garfie, not sure whats going on with your chart. I'd like to be able to look back at a few more of your charts to see what your usual charts are like.
Try testing in a few more days if no AF arrives. ...or try a different brand. 
What I don't like is the temps seems to have dropped over the last few days, not sure if that means anything though...

Glad you got the all clear Misty from the mw and good that they won't break waters etc and will let your body try naturally progress. Definitely progress from how you felt 1-2 weeks ago.
So on the 6th jan, you'll find out when you go in for induction !!! Makes it all seem so real...

Thanks for the congrats girls on the promotion, not so sure how I'll like/find the work but sure have to give it a go and hope my RSI does n't flare up as I have to increase my hours...but just need to tell myself to slow down a bit and it's not the end of the world if I don't get everything done or all the emails I want sent.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to see AF arrived Garfie


I'm Feeling very nervous now, felt noting much today, more cramps this evening and feel AF is imminent. Tomorrow is my af due day so hope u get thorough it ok.
If af does not arrive, I'm not going to do a HPT early or on official test day (Xmas day). I don't want to get a bfn on Xmas day. I'll see if I can hold off testing until the clinic ring with results on Friday. 

I'm off to my parents tomorrow for Xmas and hence no internet, maybe I'll get online with mobile but roaming makes it expensive...or I'll try post when I get to my sisters house.

Sorry in a hurry here so no time for more personals.

Everyone have a great Xmas. Roll on 2014 and bfps and babies.....


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry lovely. Onwards and upwards xxxxxxxxx

*Pippi* - You wont get this message till after crimbo now then ... But best wishes for xmas, and keeping everything crossed for you :flower: Yes on the 6th they will tell me my induction date. Eek.

Butterfly, Barnie, Pussycat, Maddy, and all you lurkers - :wave:

AFM - not much to report. I'm going to be home all xmas apart from Friday (DHs family in London) so i'll be around right through probably. Very low key xmas here. Just DH, girls and mum here for dinner - then a slob fest on Boxing Day as girls will be at their dads and mum is content at home that day. Nice though. Peaceful day for DH and i, with the cold meat and bubble and squeak dinner, and all the left over chocies and puddings! :thumbup: :xmas3:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie:hugs::hugs:

Pippi will be thinking about you and have everything crossed xx

Mistyy have a lovely Xmas. Feels like mine is already done as I did a big xmas dinner yesterday :thumbup: been doing lots of leftover cooking today


----------



## booth19

Afternoon Ladies, just popping in to wish you all a Merry Christmas, Happy healthy and lucky New Year and pain free (as possible ) births :)


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: - *Booth*
:wave: - everyone

Well it's Boxing Day, but Merry Xmas ladies! :xmas16:

I hope everyone is having a happy and healthy xmas break, and enjoying lots of goodies festive chilling out xxxxxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi booth :hi:

Plppi thinking about you :wave:


----------



## Pippi_elk

i girls, bfn for me I'm afraid. Tested last night with hpt and nothing. Had no symptoms the last few days so was expecting bad news. Feel sad and angry with my body. Still waiting on af. Not going to go a 3rd time.
On mobile so sorry no personals.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no pippi, I'm so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

*Pippi* - i'm so sorry to hear that lovely :cry: I'm sending a hug to you and your DH right now :cry:


----------



## garfie

Aw Pippi - I'm so sorry hun - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

So here I am the ghost of Christmas Past! :xmas3: I'm sorry I haven't visited in a while but I've got to tell you this mum business is FULL ON! coupled with having to work (coz it's expensive too) I hardly have any spare time any more. I hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas. I had the most fun I've ever had on Christmas Eve and I never even left the house! K is now a believer hook, line and sinker. 

Thought I'd just pop in and wish you all a happy, healthy and fabulous New Year and I will try to drop in more during it. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely to see you Nise and so glad you had fun at Xmas with K :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks girls for the support and sympathy.

My blood test from 2 days before the official test day showed a low positive so the same result as the last ivf. af has arrived now which I'm glad about as it helps to deal with the bfn rather than waiting for it to arrive. 
Im Just very emotional and burst into tears so easily. 
Just trying to accept I'll never have my own biological child....which will be a slow process but hopefully I'll get there without turning into a bitter old biddy! We have one frozen which we will use but really have zero faith in having a succesful outcome.

Glad to hear all going well Nise.

Roll on 2014 and happy new year to everyone.


----------



## Mistyy

*Nise* - :wave: You sound so happy! It's fab :happydance:

*Pippi* - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Of course you're all emotional. Be good to yourself. Glad AF has come promptly for you. Better, as you say, to get it over with and move on again. More :hugs::hugs::hugs:

To pippi and all the ladies posting and lurking i wish you a very happy 2014 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi .. huge hugs xxx. Hoping 2014 brings you whatever you aim for :hugs:

Nise .. loved the update on your journal about Xmas eve. It's clear you are relishing your new role :flower:

Mistyy .. how ru feeling? I admit to being a bit apprehensive at this point, but there's no going back, hey :shrug:


----------



## Mistyy

*Maddy* - i'm bloody terrified! lol Went on the tour of the labor ward on Sunday afternoon. I was all excited and looking forward to it - then when we started to go round i started to feel sick, and tearful :dohh: I don't really know what to expect this time (induction) i don't know exactly where i'll be put, and i don't know the hospital very well :headspin: Hey ho.

Horrid head cold at the mo, so not sleeping or eating much. Doesn't help! How are you?

xxxxxxxxxx *HAPPY 2014 LADIES*


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyy - all good, no sign bub is coming early at all. I was a bit shocked at our hospital classes at some of the practices our hospital promotes (I won't go into them here, but I wrote today on my journal if you want to look). Things like the baby isn't to be held/touched by the father for at least 1.5 hrs after birth....!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks girls. Back to work and trying to get on with life...
New role in work starts Monday and can't say I'm that enthuasic unfortunately. Hopefully it will distract me...
When I was back at work on Thursday I looked around the office and just though to myself, is this what life's about...working and no family. ...just feeling sorry for myself but sometimes a bit of time away from work gives one a bit of perspective.
Finishing all the supplements I have as just a waste of money. might just stay on prenatals and EPO.

Good luck for Monday Misty....then the countdown starts.
Sorry you got stage fright in the labour ward, you got this far against the odds you need to tell yourself that you'll get through this last bit. It's ok to be scared but you will get there in the end and it'll be worth it.

Glad all going well Maddy. Seems v strange practices in the hospital ...


----------



## Mistyy

Thank you so much *Pippi* :hugs: Yes, I'm telling myself to be brave - it's a very strange thing - i'm just still almost thinking i'll wake up and this was all a dream. That and just waiting for something to go wrong. Normal hormonal angst i suppose.

I so hope all goes well for you in your new role on Monday. Abandoning the supplements was the first thing i did when i went on my 'basic ttc' regime. I pared it all down to simple ov watch and DTD on roughly the right nights. No OPKs, no vitamins, no avoiding certain food, no cough mixture! lol. A few gentle months will help your poor stressed self out no end. Massive ((hug)) lovely.

*Maddy* - that's so odd about the father not being allowed to touch the baby at first! Our hospitals are very into 'dad strips his top off and has skin to skin with baby straight after mum (while mum has a shower!) I wonder what the thinking behind the 1.5 hours is?

xxxxxx love to all xxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks misty for the virtual hug and motherly advice ! I am starting to temp again just so I can keep track of ovulation and its a right pain to have to reach for the thermometer. I don't think I'll even bother temping in the future but think I need to this month and know the first cycle after ivf is always a but wacko..and not up to lots of bd at the minute ! Yea just going back to having the odd glass of wine etc.
I shed a few tears in yoga this evening as the teacher was getting us to reflect on 2013 and what we have to let go of or accept and I couldn't hold back...luckily we were all lying down with only a dim light !

Did you get a date today?


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi :hugs: how do you feel about 2014 and moving forward, after that yoga class? That would've made me :cry: too.

Mistyy any news :flower:

Hope everyone else is having a lovely new year :thumbup: no matter what your plans!

AFM no signs this baby is coming early. Although it feels like he's rearranging the furniture in there :haha: so I hope he gets bored and comes out soon!


----------



## Mistyy

Aw *Pippi* i get that about yoga too. I did a bit of it last year and when you're very relaxed at the end all manner of thoughts and emotions go through your head. Good that the lights were low xxx re:temping - yea, a pain, but tbh i found i got a reasonably accurate result with very shoddy temping discipline! Different times and often while having a convo. with it stuck under my tongue :haha: Be kind to yourself :hugs:

*Maddy* - :wave: Is it dragging for you a bit now? In a time passing way i mean. It is here. Yes i am wondering when the 'baby's movement slows down towards the end' bit is going to start. She's kicking so hard at the mo that DH can often see it going on under my clothes out of the corner of his eye next to me on the sofa!

*AFM* - good news! The consultant i saw yesterday was the one i saw at my 12 weeks scan. Not the one who was pushing for induction by 39 weeks. This consultant said that in her opinion i am healthy, baby is fine, and in my case the risks/complications that can arise with early induction outweighed the risk my age poses. So in short she has booked me in for induction on my *natural* due date (21st Jan) and wants me to have 2 or 3 sweep and stretches between now and then in the hope that will kick labor off naturally a little early or at least on time, without the need for hormone drips or breaking waters artificially. ('Sweep and Stretch' is where the midwife puts her fingers right up through your cervix and then runs them round the inside of the neck of the womb - (eye watering!) I'm pleased though. This feels more right than just forcing my body into labor a week early.

Love to all xxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Misty - Aw hun that is good news - the sweep is nothing compared to being induced just remember to breathe:winkwink:

Pippi - Aw sorry hun that it didn't work for you - if you start temping again we can stalk your chart:happydance:

Maddy - Not long for you either hun:hugs:

Butterfly - How are you keeping?:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - I appear to be in another TWW which is a miracle in itself as me n hubby nearly split up (stalk my journal if you wish) this TTC has finally got the better of him - he refused to go for his SA test - so not quite sure what happens now:dohh: 

I am going for another abdo scan today - I would never forgive myself if I had something nasty lurking and never dealt with it - but whether the FS will want to see me still I really don't know:cry:

All I can hope for at this stage is that I get pg again soon (we did agree one more time) and then that's it regardless of the outcome I'm done:wacko:

Come on baby time to show yourself:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy, so glad you have come to an arrangement that you are happy with. Sounds like a good option :thumbup: I know what you mean about seeing baby from the outside, it's like an alien trying to get out :haha:

Pippi :hugs: I have done that too in yoga before, must be something about the relaxation :wacko:

garfie am keeping everything crossed for a sticky BFP in 2014 for you :hugs:

maddy looks like you will be in it for the long haul then! :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyy said:


> *Maddy* - :wave: Is it dragging for you a bit now? In a time passing way i mean. It is here. Yes i am wondering when the 'baby's movement slows down towards the end' bit is going to start. She's kicking so hard at the mo that DH can often see it going on under my clothes out of the corner of his eye next to me on the sofa!

Oh yes....I'm halfway through reorganising the linen cabinet, otherwise we are pretty much ready.

My midwife did a sweep yesterday. I didn't find it painful, just a lot of pushing and prodding. After IVF and all those tests I guess I'm a bit numb up there!!! :haha: She will try again next week.



garfie said:


> Maddy - Not long for you either hun:hugs:

Thanks! Hope your abdo scan didn't show any nasties. Has DH reached his threshold, do you think? :hugs:



Butterfly67 said:


> maddy looks like you will be in it for the long haul then! :hugs:

 Seems so :growlmad: Midwife thinks he won't be arriving in the next week.


----------



## Mistyy

*Maddy* - thanks for saying the sweep isn't painful! IF i can ever get my MW to answer me i'll be having a couple soon :dohh: 

*Garfie* - another stalker here now :haha:

*Butterfly* - thank you :hugs: Alien! :haha:

*AFM* - well it's typical isn't it. I post about how hard baby kicks, and then last night i spend 2 hours in hospital because i haven't felt any movement for 7 hours! We rang hos. at 11.30pm after fretting all evening. Labor ward was just lovely and said come straight in. They did obs and put me on a monitor for an hour. Baby's heartbeat was strong and healthy thank God, and, of course, she started kicking the MW while she was fishing around for the best spot to put the monitor :dohh::happydance: Home at 2.30am, straight to bed ... but up again at 6am for DH to go to work. (i make his sandwiches and wave him off, then pester the kids to get up) Youngest DD has just left for school now and i _should_ slope back off to bed, but i'm all awake now! :dohh: (oh and she's kicking as i type :happydance:)

How's all our other ladies here? 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Misty - I have only just got in from work and shot over here - surprised you didn't hear me click clacking in my heels :haha:

Glad everything is okay and it's just typical of kiddies they do that all the time - make you out to be a liar:winkwink:

Glad she's kicking away nicely :happydance:

Hope you managed to get some :sleep:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad all ok misty after the scare yesterday. You like to scare us sometimes ! 
Lucky you saw a more reasonable consultant who is trying a different plan to induction. 

Maddy you are next then...

The weeks are flying...can't believe buttefly that you are 31 weeks!

Read your 'diary' Garfi. At least he's still willing to keep trying. 

Glad I'm not the only one who finds yoga brings out hidden emotions. The teacher knew we went for ivf but she probably had no idea how raw a nerve she was hitting.

My husband's boss aged 39 died suddenly at the weekend of a heart attack ( leaving an 8 & 3 year old behind)...so that's put failed ivf into perspective. 

My RSI has flared up this week..probably the stress of the new role in work and the ivf...so keeping this message short.


----------



## Mistyy

I heard you running *Garfie*! :haha: :hugs:

*Pippi* - Gosh that's awful about DHs boss! It's always very sobering when you hear about someone so young dying. And of natural causes as well. His family must be in pieces :nope: Sorry to hear your RSI has flared up again. Your feared that recently didn't you. It's hard to rest hands. DH gets pain in his wrists from bricklaying when it's cold. Then he likes to play on PS3 for a couple of hours in the evening to unwind, but finds it agrivates the pain :dohh: Makes him grumpy.

*AFM* - MW responded to my Monday's text yesterday evening! A record i think. Only 2 days! :haha: I've got an appt. with her this morning anyway, to discuss dates for my ''2 or 3'' sweeps. Joy! :headspin: But seriously, although i moan i *always* *always* have in mind how lucky i am to have these things to even moan about. The finish line is so close .......

:hug::hug::hug: all round.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no pippi that is horrible about DHs boss :nope: and yes not good about the rsi flare up :hugs:

Mistyy glad the midwife got back to you. I need to go to a new midwife finally after i moved so will meet her at 34 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Girls. Thankfully work is quite as just transition to new work so I am getting a bit of a rest. Had physio and accupuncture today so fingers crossed it helps a bit (pun not intended !).

Yes can sympathise with your dh misty..I get grumpy, angry and frustrated with RSI...as I do with my old eggs! 
But could not go near at xbox or ps or id be off work for weeks recovering.

Hope you got your sweep dates ...

Hope u like ur new midwife butterfly.

Yea desperate with dh's boss. He went to A&E with chest pain and they said it was anxiety, 2 days later when he had more chest pains he didn't bother going in as thought it would be same thing so he went to bed and died in his sleep...so tragic. And scary...


----------



## Mistyy

Oh God, that's so sad *Pippi*. To think it could have been avoided if he'd gone in to hos. :( Poor poor man. When i was about 14 my dad had chest pain and my mum virtually had to push and shove him to A&E. He was 44 then. They weren't sure of the cause, but after they'd seen him they found him a bed and kept him in overnight as it was already so late at night (this is A&E years ago, not like these days!) During that night in hos. he had a massive heart attack and his heart stopped for 2/3 minutes while a team worked on him. He would not have made it if he'd been at home. Always better to be safe than sorry. (my dad lived another 30 years btw :))

Glad you're getting rest with your RSI. 

Yes, my sweep dates are 1) tomorrow! At home! (hope my waters don't break!) and 2) Thursday at the docs surgery. I'm getting quite nervous. DH cant be home with me for tomorrows one, but says he'll come with me to Thursdays'.

*Butterfly* - yes i hope you're MW is a nice one :) In your area do you see the same MW when go into labor? I've heard that some community MWs try to accompany their ladies through birth too. Mine wont - it'll be hospital MWs attending birth.

Love to all xxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh exciting Mistyy, she'll be here soon :happydance:

I don't know about the midwife but I think I'm the same and I will just get whichever midwife is on duty at the hospital... :thumbup:


----------



## Maddy40

Misty...good luck with the sweep. My next one is Wednesday morning, also at home. Apparently it only sends 1 in 3 women into labour, so I hope that means we aren't the 2 unsuccessful ones in that equation haha :)


----------



## Mistyy

Quick update.
1st sweep is done. Not as bad as i thought AT ALL. :happydance: (but MW did hint that it was easy because my cervix is already soft, low and open. 1 cm apparently)

Baby, however, at some point between last Thursday and today, has decided to unengage. I was 4/5 engaged then, now she's 'popped back up'. Great. She did say it's not that unusual, but wants to be sure baby hasn't got thoughts of turning breech. Scan at hos. tomorrow at 9am to check position. Lordy.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

:happydance: any time now then Misty - are you ready:winkwink:

Oh I hope she's not breech - she's been so good but you get to see her tomorrow again:happydance: unless....:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyy said:


> Quick update.
> 1st sweep is done. Not as bad as i thought AT ALL. :happydance: (but MW did hint that it was easy because my cervix is already soft, low and open. 1 cm apparently)
> 
> Baby, however, at some point between last Thursday and today, has decided to unengage. I was 4/5 engaged then, now she's 'popped back up'. Great. She did say it's not that unusual, but wants to be sure baby hasn't got thoughts of turning breech. Scan at hos. tomorrow at 9am to check position. Lordy.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Exactly the same result here at last week's sweep, Misty! 1cm dilated and forward/low cervix but head unengaged after being 3/5 and 4/5 for the past few checks! Ah well, having another sweep in 12 hours and will get up and go for a loooong walk in the morning beforehand....maybe this one will work!

Hope you go into labour anyway!


----------



## Mistyy

Thanks *Garfie* - :friends: i am ready, lol. It has got to the point now that however nervous i am about labor, i have started to just think 'bring it on!'. I'm stalking your chart .... looking good so far :thumbup::thumbup:

Wow *Maddie* - that's amazing! Same details! Everything crossed for your next sweep. My next one is the day after tomorrow ...... :coffee:

AFM - so todays scan showed baby IS head down :happydance: AND the sonographer was kind enough to measure her for me and calculate weight. 7lb 5oz at the moment. Yay! The reason i asked was because my 3DDs were, at birth 
1. 6.5lb, 
2. *10lb* :shock:
3. 7.13lb. 
Glad to hear this little lady should be reasonably dainty :winkwink: Had some pretty full on pains in Tesco earlier. I recon she's engaging again ...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

Misty / maddy how exciting! Wishing you're little ones easy journeys into this world! x


----------



## garfie

Maddy/Misty - Any news yet ladies :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

All quiet here. 2nd sweep yesterday. MW easily felt the top of baby's head (and baby kicked, don't think she was keen on having her head touched!) so head is well down again. I'm walking like i have a melon between my legs! I had lots of odd pains during the afternoon - but feel settled again today, so ..... next stop is induction on Tuesday if nothing happens over the weekend ....... :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee: and more :coffee:

*Garfie* - :hugs::nope::hugs:for AF turning up on Wednesday. Damn!

Hows everyone? xxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## booth19

how exciting Mistyy, just think all goes to plan this time next week baby will be here :)

Big Hugs Garfie


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Misty, exciting! I am 40 weeks today and ... still nada! I have an Ob appointment Monday, the midwife is fairly sure they will induce at 41 weeks (next Friday) if he is not here naturally by then.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Wow, we're close to see 2 little ones arriving.

Great that all looks good Misty...must be weird to think the Mw can touch the top of the baby's head ! 
We'll keep an anxious check here next tue/wed. I have not been posting much as letting my rsi recover but I am reading so keeping up to date with progress. Thankfully rsi has improved and I'm less stressed about it.

Good luck too Maddy ....hope it all works out with the hospital and dh not touching baby for the first hour.

Hello everyone else...

Only managed to bd once this ovulation period, partly cause dh feeling a bit fluey and can't say either of us are in a brilliant place right now...so as this rate we won't be having any miracle bfp!!


----------



## Mistyy

Ahhh *pippi* no need to put extra pressure on yourselves this cycle. Or the next couple of cycles even! Be kind to yourself :hugs::hugs: Glad RSI is still improving. Just keep your chin up lovely xxxxx

*Maddy*! You're at 40 *+* weeks now! Next Friday for induction - oooh i wonder if you'll make it that far? We have used the MWs knowledge of hospital procedure to work out a bit of a strategy to help prevent me ending up in hos. overnight while DH is sent away home. (it's ah hour and a half round trip if he gets home and gets called back again!) I'd hate that, it's one of the things that scares me about induction, being left alone fretting all night, and then everything happening without him with me. And it does happen. We know now it's all to do with weather your waters are broken or not, and therefore what sort of room you are put in. If you let them break your waters (or your waters have gone) they put you in a labor room (private room obviously) and hubby can stay as long as it takes, but if you are relying on the pessary/drip then hubby can only stay till with you till 10pm, and not allowed back till 10am, basically, as in that scenario you will stay on the obs. ward with 3 other beds. Like a normal hos. ward. Soooo the plan is: give the hormones a go for a couple of hours on Tue, but then i'll request waters breaking! And my private room! Then he can stay with me :dohh::headspin:

I'm very interested to know the thinking behind the 'dads mustn't touch baby for an hour' thing at your your hospital Maddy. It must be to do with bonding or something is it? Do you know? I find it really :wacko:

AFM - still :coffee::coffee::coffee: Very very heavy and sore now. 

:dust::dust::dust: Love to all.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Just a quick message to wish you all the best tomorrow Misty, all going well if your scheming has worked you should be in your private room this time tomorrow!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that our son Leo arrived at 7:17am Sunday weighing 7.5 pounds (3.32kg) and is perfect in every way. We are :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mistyy

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::crib:

Congratulations *Maddy*! Well done :flower: Enjoy, enjoy xxxxx

Thank you *pippi* - going in in 3 hours :headspin::headspin:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Maddy :happydance::happydance: and welcome baby Leo to the world :kiss:

Look forward to seeing a pic of him when you get a chance:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## greens

congratulations Maddy you must be so pleased that little Leo is finally here
and good luck Mistyy


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats again Maddy and can't wait to hear your news Mistyy and pics of course :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Back home and still pregnant :dohh: You wont believe this - but there's been a c*ck up at the hospital with dates! My consultant told me due date (21st) but wrote 23rd in hospital's booking in form!!!!!!! :dohh::dohh: 

I'm to ring tomorrow at 9am, as the senior MW said she'd like to try to squeeze me in tomorrow if there was a slot. (she saw the look of dismay on DHs face and took pity) If not it's Thursday definitely.

sigh

more :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats maddy and welcome Leo.

Oh no Misty....well hopefully mw can squeeze you in. You'd think consultant would get important things like due date correct.


----------



## Butterfly67

Mistyy :dohh::dohh::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I haven't posted here for a looooooong time! Just reading through to see some of you lovely ladies are expecting or have delivered! Exciting! I had my LO at 41 and was a regular on this thread during 2011/12. My little boy is 2 in March! 
Just wanted to spread some love to all you ladies - I hope your dreams come true x


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Glowie, I remember you and lovely to see you  Glad LO is doing well :thumbup:

Yes it seems that, like buses, there are no bfps for ages then 3 at once :dohh: I think it's about time for 3 more!


----------



## garfie

Butterfly - Can me Pippi and everyone else be on the next bus please:haha: - your up next right?:hugs:

Misty - (Just realised after all this time your name is Mistyy) ooops! I always spell it the same way as my cat - anyway I ramble to much Good luck hun - let's hope he has the correct date now:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Garfie, I never noticed the extra y in Mistyy's name until you pointed it 
out ! I'm sure Misty/y will forgive us, hopefully she's all settled into her private room.

Yes butterfly...can you tell the bus driver to send another bus.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I think the next 3 coming are Garfie, pippi and Barni :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Misty...best of luck hun, hope we hear brilliant news soon xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Aw thanks ladies :hugs: i'm going in in 2 hours :wave:

Hi *Glow*! i remember you too. You stopped posting regularly not long after i started i think. Glad little one is doing well.

(Xtra Y ... it's fine ladies, it's only been 3 years :haha::haha::haha: my nick name on forums _and_ when i was a teen in RLactually is Misty with one Y. The name was taken when i joined B&B so i bunged an extra Y on)

:dust::dust:dust:


----------



## garfie

Mistyy - :happydance: oooh good luck hun.

Can't wait for the news:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LMD17

Hi Ladies :)

I posted here a long time ago as well.I hadn't had a BFP in 1.5 years then I got one New Year's Eve! Sadly,it was a chemical,but today I tested and I got a BFP again! I have to really work to have a positive attitude about it.This is my 4th positive since my husband and I started trying after we married and he had a VR.Oh and I'm 45! :O
I remembered how lovely and supportive everyone was for each other on here :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats LMD, fingers crossed this one is a sticky one for you :flower::happydance:


----------



## Barnabibear

Just saying a very quick hello to all. Sorry I've been AWOL. I haven't read through all the posts since Christmas so I will have to go back and catch up!

Mistyy.... any time now for you. Good luck hun.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats lmd70.

Welcome back Barnie, just in time to join the queue for the bus !

Hope things going ok Mistyy....


----------



## Willijj448

Hello ladies I new on this site so any help would be appreciated. I am 41 and currently bbt and have some questions. Are any of you ladies doing this?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi 448 (had a pick of what to shorten to :haha:) and welcome. I think between us we have tried pretty much everything so ask away :coffee:


----------



## garfie

Mistyy - Any news yet hun - hope it's all proceeding well for you:hugs:

Barni - :hugs: how are things with you hun

Pippi - I'm more than ready to jump on the bus:happydance: the BFP Bus:happydance:

LMD - Good luck hun fingers crossed for you - :hugs:

Will - First thing we need to stalk your chart:haha: most of us use Fertility Friend - click on any of our charts and it will take you there - follow the instructions and put up your chart for us to follow - most of us have taken our temp at some time or another so fire away with your questions:hugs:

AFM - :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

Maddy - Congratulations, love the name :)

Mistyy hope everything going smoothly.

Hi to everyone and may this year be a very lucky one for us all :)


----------



## Willijj448

well ladies thank you so very much for the welcome. I am not sure how to upload my fertility friend chart. Anyways I am now 3 day late for af and my temp hasn't gone down. Normally by now my temp goes down the day of my af but nothing so far and yesturday I woke up at 4:30 but didnt temp as i had to run to the restroom and then went back to sleep until 6:15 so I want to know will my temp go up or down? Also my temp did drop by like .02 yesturday and then This morning when I checked my temp it was the same as the previous day. so the only day it went down was yesturday and by very little. What are my chances that I am going to get my BFP. I haven't tested as ff says not to test until next week Wednesday.


----------



## Nise

Maddy40 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that our son Leo arrived at 7:17am Sunday weighing 7.5 pounds (3.32kg) and is perfect in every way. We are :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations Maddy, how fantastic. I'm over the moon for you and love the name Leo. :hugs:

Mistyy - I never noticed the 2 y's either :dohh: Well, I hope you are going to make an announcement any minute now - hopefully you've got your hands full of a new little person. :hugs:


----------



## Pippi_elk

No news yet from Misty.....


Llmj, there are instructions on ff site on how to give a link to your chart. It took me a while to get it right but play around with it a bit.
I stop charting once I have confirmed ovulation precisely to stop the stress you are going through wondering if your temps are a good sign.
I had Too many sleepless nights hoping the next days temp would stay high.


----------



## Butterfly67

Willijj448 said:


> well ladies thank you so very much for the welcome. I am not sure how to upload my fertility friend chart. Anyways I am now 3 day late for af and my temp hasn't gone down. Normally by now my temp goes down the day of my af but nothing so far and yesturday I woke up at 4:30 but didnt temp as i had to run to the restroom and then went back to sleep until 6:15 so I want to know will my temp go up or down? Also my temp did drop by like .02 yesturday and then This morning when I checked my temp it was the same as the previous day. so the only day it went down was yesturday and by very little. What are my chances that I am going to get my BFP. I haven't tested as ff says not to test until next week Wednesday.

I'm a bit confused as I thought ff told you to test a day after AF was due but you say you are 3 days late and ff is not telling you to test til next week! :wacko::hugs:

Mistyy :coffee::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

NEWS!!!!

Samantha Francesca was born at 7.30am on Sat 25th :happydance::happydance:

She weighs 7lb 1oz and is gorgeous :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I promise i will try to load a pic xxxxxx

welcome to newbies, hugs to everyone, back soon xxxx


----------



## Mistyy

hope this works :thumbup:


----------



## greens

congratulations :)
lovely picture hope Mum and Samantha are doing well


----------



## Nise

Mistyy said:


> View attachment 725873
> 
> 
> hope this works :thumbup:

Awe Mistyy, Samantha is just beautiful, perfectly scrumptious. Congratulations, I'm chuffed to bits for you. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats mistyy she is gorgeous :awww: :cloud9: xx


----------



## booth19

Congratulations Mistyy, she is such a cutie :)


----------



## garfie

Mistyy - How gorgeous is she:happydance::happydance:

Congrats mama

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Misty. She's beautiful. 

Great to hear the news Misty.


----------



## LMD17

She is just so adorable Mistyy.So happy for you :)


----------



## Willijj448

Hello and Good Morning to call the lovely ladies on here:

Butterfly67 I am not sure if the reason why they say this week is because i have to have 18 days of elevated temps because I dont know how to check cm or cervical position. 

Anyways I did get my af so I am out this month. I thought of trying to start progesterone cream but I am not sure if I need to see dr before I do this. Also someone I know said to take fertility blend the first half of my cycle and the progesterone cream the secord half. Any thoughts on this. Also I saw something called pre seed in walmart and I am unsure what that is can anyone tell me.


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry you are out this month will :nope: 

I'm not sure about fertility blend but progesterone cream you are supposed to use after ovulation is confirmed, so after your temp rises. Normally people start using it at 3 dpo.

Preseed is a fertility lubricant that can help the :spermy: swim to where they need to be :winkwink: Just don't use too much though as Mistyy would tell you if she wasn't otherwise engaged!


----------



## Willijj448

What happens if you use to much of the preseed? does it not work right and is there a specific time that you are supposed to use it? do you know anything about this?


----------



## Barnabibear

Mistyy my darling..... congratulations!!!!!! She's beautiful. Speaking as a fellow Samantha/Sammy/Sam, I'd also like to say great name choice :winkwink: :winkwink:


----------



## Willijj448

Congratulations to you Misty she is so beautiful. Enjoy every moment.


----------



## Butterfly67

Willijj448 said:


> What happens if you use to much of the preseed? does it not work right and is there a specific time that you are supposed to use it? do you know anything about this?

No it just gets a bit messy :haha: just use it whenever you have :sex: during your fertile time. There are instructions in the packet :thumbup:


----------



## Mistyy

I got preseed all up my bedroom curtains *willi*! Not something they warn you about on the packaging :haha::haha::haha: (I was testing out the syringe to get it ready before hubby came up to bed :blush:). I found you need about a thrid of what they recommend. Good luck hun :thumbup::thumbup:

*Barnie*! Your're a Sammy! I find that quite moving actually :flower:

Thank you all for the wonderful good wishes ladies. I am reminded of all your happy messages when i got that shock BFP! I've shown DH all the congrats. This is such a lovely place, and has been a source of support for 3 years.

Sammy is doing fine. A windy baby, but such a little peach. DH is utterly utterly besotted. 

AFM - milk has come in today, so boobs like exocet missiles, and the in-laws due to visit :dohh::headspin:

Huge heaps of :dust: for everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyy....congrats on a beyootiful little girl. I hope your delivery was easy and that you are recovering well. Good luck with the in-laws visiting, although I'm sure they'll be so besotted by bubby that it will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## Willijj448

Hello ladies how are you all doing? I hope wonderful. I am just a little curious about something. I was 3 days late for my af and now that it is done and over with since Wednesday night now everytime me and hubby bd I start bleeding again. My bbt didn't go below the coverline so I am wondering is it possible that I could still be pregnant? Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like it might be worth taking a test willi :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Willi - Did you test?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, it's been a while! 
Mistyy / maddy congratulations to you both! Such lovely news. 
Everyone else, I'm with you in that queue! x


----------



## Willijj448

Hello and Good Morning to you. I have not tested yet but I think I will test tomorrow morning and see what it says. How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## garfie

Willi - :happydance: good luck for tomorrow :dust::dust::dust:

How are our new mamas - having fun :winkwink::cloud9:

Pussycat I think that is you, me, Barni and Pippi in the queue - have I missed anyone :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

*willi* - waiting for news! :thumbup:

*pussycat* - thank you lovely :friends: nice to see you!

*butterfly* - so close now! The weeks are flying by :thumbup:

*maddy* - how's it going? How's little Leo? (we were going to choose that name for a boy :)) Did you have an easy birth? Mine was ... horrendous! lol ... poor DH was distraught ... but it was worth it all :baby::cloud9:

*garfie* - doing ok thank you :hugs: boobs are starting to hurt less. Mid wife coming to weigh Samantha today as she lost so much weight in her first 4 days. (down to 6.5lb) Fingers crossed she is thriving now. She's certainly a strong, wiggly little thing!

*Pippi* - your temps went so high! Glad to see the good old overlay on your FF again :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear it was traumatic Misty. .....was it just long ?

Hope SAms gaining weight now..

Not sure what you mean by the overlay...I don't pay anymore so no overlay. Yea last month temps went high so then I stopped so I wouldn't be getting too excited /nervouse.

Wills did you test ?

RSI still troubling me so being brief..
Feel I'm going to have to say something to my boss but holding out for as long as I can...feel really stressed having to speak to him after just taking on the new role.
So that's all consuming at the minute and ttc taking a back seat.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *pippi* ignore me! :haha: i can see an overlay at the top of your chart, and i glanced at it and thought it said jan on it.:dohh: sorry to hear your rsi is playing up again. don't suffer in silence at work :hugs::hugs: Sammy's up to 6.9lb now, so weight creeping up, thank goodness. The labor wasn't tooooo long ... taken to labor ward at 9pm, waters broken at mid-night, (loads more waters than is average) sent for walks round coridoors, put on drip at 2am, contractions strong by 3am ... Sammy born at 7.15am. Those last 4 hours were awful. Her heartbeat was slowing to a stop at the peak of every contraction, and i could tell by the growing numbers of midwives in the room, the appearance of a doctor, the tone of voices changing and the fact that they were saying (shouting) things like ''come on Misty, we've got to get this baby out now!'' that things were not all rosy. I was exhausted. Very very very very relieved when she made her appearance.

xxx


----------



## Willijj448

Sorry ladies my computer wasn't letting me on the website. I did a test this morning and I did see a very light line as I did before I had my af. I am wondering could it be becuase I am using a dollar store brand ? what are your thoughts on this. I thought about requesting a blood test but I dont know who to ask for this. Any all comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Mistyy

*Willi* - it's my understanding that it's not possible to have a false positive on a preg. test. Possible to have a false neg ... but it's only preg. hormones which produce a line. Can you get a good quality home test where you are? Like 'Clear Blue'? They are as just as accurate as anything the doc. uses. (Midwife told me this) If not maybe your GP can arrange a test for you?

Everything crossed for you! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: xxxx

Love and :dust::dust::dust: to all xxxx


----------



## Willijj448

Misty thank you for your comment I think I will go but another test but what I want to know is is a digital test better than a regular? Tomorrow is my anniversary it would be wonderful to have some good news. 

I have never had this kind of thing happen to me meaning that I get af and I am expecting so that is why I have a hard time believing it is even possible. I wonder how it is possible that I would get af and still get a positive hpt because I had my af. I am totally confused.


----------



## Butterfly67

Willi some people do have bleeding in early pregnancy when AF is due :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Willijj448

So will the HPT still pick up on the hormone even though I had my af? I dont understand how that is possible.


----------



## garfie

Willi - It may be what is called implantation bleeding and it wasn't a true AF:wacko:

Congrats hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Willijj448

Also I wanted to know are digital tests better or are all test the same?


----------



## garfie

Willi - From my experience Digi tests are not as sensitive - depends how far on you are - if you tested early (like me) they probably would say not pregnant:haha:

Can you put your test up here - and which test did you use:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Willijj448

I haven't figured how to do anything on this site except how to post quick responses. I don't know how to do the faces and download my chart from ff or pictures.


----------



## Willijj448

I was also wondering should I only test with FMU or even doing it during the day would be fine seeing that I am not all that familiar with having af and I could be expecting.. I have all boys and never once had this happen where I could be and still have af


----------



## Butterfly67

Willi you need to do the 'advanced' reply to do other stuff like uploading pics (then use the paper clip) and you will get the smilies too :thumbup:

Like Garfie says digis are less sensitive but will give you a clearer result by spelling it out to you. If you are about 2 weeks after ovulation then the digi should say 'pregnant' :thumbup:


----------



## Willijj448

well ladies I went and bought a clear blue test and there is a very faint line. I feel like my eyes are playing tricks on me. Especially that I cant believe that it would come back with any line becuase my af came and it has been 14 days since my last af stopped. Is it possible that I could have gotten pg after my af or do you all think that it happened before my af


----------



## Willijj448

Oh also I forgot to tell you all I have been feeling some cramping and my lower back has been hurting me for the last couple of days.


----------



## greens

Test aagin in a few days, the line could be expected to get stronger.
Some women (not common) have their AF all though their pregnancy, so don't get hung up on did you have af and are pregnant.
Test again if a line is still showing positive on the test then go to your Dr and get the pregnancy confirmed.


----------



## Willijj448

Hello ladies I have another question for you all.. What is a chemical pregnancy? I have heard of this but am not sure what it is.


----------



## Mistyy

*Willi* - i googled it for you and found this: 
_What is a Chemical Pregnancy?
Simply stated, a chemical pregnancy is a clinical term for a very early miscarriage. It happens before an ultrasound could even detect a heartbeat (before the 5th week of gestation). This occurs when an egg is fertilized but it does not implant on the uterine wall. Chemical pregnancies are actually quite common, occurring in 50 - 60% of first pregnancies. Often, a chemical pregnancy goes unnoticed, and appears to be just a late period. However, with the high-sensitivity, early-detection pregnancy tests that are on the market now, its not uncommon to detect a chemical pregnancy.

For women that are actively trying-to-conceive, the news of a chemical pregnancy can be devastating  particularly after celebrating your positive pregnancy test. You may be concerned about future pregnancies, too. The good news is that a chemical pregnancy shouldnt interfere with your ability to get pregnant again. It is always good to touch base with your doctor, but its typically recommended to wait at least one menstrual cycle to begin trying-to-conceive again. If recurring chemical pregnancies occur, consult with your ObGyn to determine the right course of treatment for you._

How are you now? :flower:

:dust: and hugs to all xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

My results are back and the FS is discharging me (hubby refused SA):cry:

FSH 10.8

LH 4.1

Anyone care to translate for me - I think I know the outcome:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

MISTY, Sounds like your labor was a bit like some of those you see on one born every minute, where everyone is concerned but don't say anything to the mum. Scary but good all went well in end. 

hugs Garfie. Think the Fsh:Lh ratio should be as near as possible to 1 on cycle day 1-3.

On phone so keeping this short. Rsi still bad and think stress is delaying ovulation...


----------



## Butterfly67

Garfie sorry I can't remember anything about LH but FSH sounds ok.

Pippi sorry your RSI is still playing you up and your O is being messed around :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi all :wave:

I haven't posted much since Christmas! My sister's marriage has all but fallen apart so I've been involved with her most of the time.

Ive had my follow up appointment with the clinic now. They're changing the protocol. No idea what it means but there's no knowing if it will be better of worse until we do it. So IVF number 2 will start next week. This will most likely be our last chance. I'm scared at the prospect of facing up to living with "no children", and its a very real possibility now. Fingers crossed this IVF works better than the last one. Not looking forward to the process, I went in blind last time and now I know what I have to do its not something I'm looking forward to, shall we say. 

Garfie - I have no idea about whats good or bad in terms of lh and fsh unfortunately, so I can't help there.

Big hello to you Pippi, Butterfly and Mistty too.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Barni, I'll have everything crossed for you for this ivf :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

*Barnie* - sorry to her about your sister. EVERYTHING crossed here for this IVF. Quietly excited for you :thumbup: Please keep us posted? xxxxx :hug:

*Pippi* - RSI still playing up? :nope::hugs: Hugs for you xxx Is there anything you can do to help your poor hands? Other than just stop moving them? :nope: 
PS: i never _ever_ watch birth/hospital/emergency/medical programs on telly. Never have. They make me cry, (i cry at the drop of a hat! :dohh:) plus i'm awfully squeemish! :haha:

*Garfie* - my lovely you know i'm clueless about stats and numbers re: fertility, so cant help translate - but i'm sad and surprised the FS didn't go through them with you? Could you call them and ask? Massive :hug::hug: I hope there is hope.

*Butterfly*, *Greens*, *willi* and everyone lurking - :wave:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nise

Garfie, that's disgusting that you were sent away without having things properly explained - I'm guessing they're just putting you out to pasture because of age. Well keep the faith my lovely, if you feel it then go with it.

As regard your OH's sperm test - you don't need a fertility specialist for that - his own doctor can get that done. My OH went through his own doctor who was absolutely fine about it and didn't think it was strange at all - in fact quite the opposite. 

Good luck to you lovely. I'll be keeping it all crossed.


----------



## Nise

Misty - Now I'm in reply I can't remember which 2 letters to repeat! lol.

Your labour sounds a little scary, though I did have to chuckle at you being sent round the corridors for a walk! I'm so glad all ended well and I hope you are really enjoying life right now. xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies...using my new iPad and typing one-handed so excuse the typos! 

Misty....You asked 2 weeks ago how my birth went and I have to say it wasn't what I expected. Got to hospital at 11pm and was 7cm, gas made me puke so had an epi at 2am that only worked in one hip! Dr broke waters at 4am as I was fully dilated but head hadn't engaged. Labour stalled but thankfully L was happy in there. Shortly before 7am they gave me a shot of syntocin and his head came down about 20 sec later. He was born at 7:17am with about 5 pushes! So the birth was fine... But then l ended up with multiple tears and a big haemmorage due to fibroids and had a rush trip to theatre. But in my mind I'veseparated that from the birth myself! How are you recovering?


----------



## Mistyy

Ooh cripes *Maddy* hon, that sounds a bit hellish towards the end! Labor stalling and the epi only working on one side all sounds a bit scary too. I was shrieking for an epi near the end, and its the one thing i told DH i did not want no matter what! Then her head appeared so i didnt need it. My recovery is going ok cheers. My back is ruined. All 4 of my babes have been back-to-back labors now. However, my undercarriage is fine! No stitches, and very light bleeding :happydance: Enjoying baby, AND enjoying being able to bend over, and lay how i like at night :happydance: You? xxx

*Nise*! Heloooo! :wave: hows everything? xxx

*willi* - any news? 

xxx


----------



## Willijj448

Well I haven't been on here becuase I have been in a lot of pain do to an old injury to my tailbone and also my computer wasn't working good. Anyways, I guess I am out as the witch showed her face again this month. I have had in the past endometriousis so I don't know if this could be the reason for such wierd monthlys. So I guess it is on to the next month.


----------



## Maddy40

Willijj... sorry you had a disappointment this cycle :hugs: I think that TTC really, really sucks.

Greens... :flower: how are you? Where are you up to now?

Nise... are you totally enveloped in a world of pink and purple sparkles at your place? Do you think you might adopt again? 

Pippi... hope your O sorts itself out and that your stress levels come down a bit :hugs:

Barnabibear... how is your IVF cycle going :kiss:?

Mistyy... how are you and :baby: getting on? L just had his 6-week vaccinations yesterday and he's a bit out of sorts today so we are having a day at home. He has started smiling at people he recognises, like DH, myself and his sister. Makes a nice break from watching him smile at his own farts :blush::haha:


----------



## Nise

Lol, Maddy - I think one is enough for me! Unless, of course I win the lottery and don't have to go to work - well, a girl can dream

All well here, but more purple, black and skeletons! K tends to veer more towards rock chic than princess and yesterday celebrated National Book Week by going to school dressed as the Mad Hatter our of 'Alice in Wonderland!'

Hope you new Mama's are enjoying the fruits of your labour, I'm still delighted that you got there in the end. Hopefully everyone else will follow suit. Lots of love to all :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

:wave: maddy
:wave: nise

How/where is everyone? :cry: :wave:

All good here, Sammy doing well. 6 weeks last Sat. Still small :baby: 7lb 13 now. Cheeky though - smiling and gurgling/cooing now. Lifting her head quite steadily when she's up on a shoulder. Breast feeding going ok. She sleeps from about 8/9pm in the evening (on me - we carefully put her in her mosses basket at 10pm) and she wakes at 2/3am for a quick feed - then back to sleep till DH gets up at 6.30am ish for work. He is rubbish at creeping round the bedroom! lol.

Looking forward to more of this sunshine out there. Spring has sprung it seems :happydance:

Love to all xxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone, yea it's been really quite here..I check here ofton enough but I'm posting much.

Glad to hear all good with wee Sammy, Misty. Sounds like you have a nice routine there. 
Can't believe she is 6 weeks old already ...

Life certainly sounds busy but fun Nise.

Hope ivf going ok Barnie. My sister also separating from her husband so I feel we are peas in a pod...2nd ivf and sisters separated for us both. Hopefully your 2nd ivf will bring diff results for you than what I got.

Rsi still bothering me but managing in work after buying a weird mouse. I don't really like it as its massive but for now it enables me to stay working. No plans to use my frostie until I am off anti inflammatory meds whenever that will be...

Ps. Did anyone check out Butterfly's blog...


----------



## Mistyy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

For butterfly! xxxxxxx :blue:


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:BF congrats mama:happydance::happydance:

Adam is gorgeous:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nise

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Yay, congratulations Butterfly - I'm delighted to hear the news.

Misty - sounds like you're really getting into the routine now, lol at OH being crap at creeping - mine is too! 

Loving the sunshine the last couple of days, hopefully it will last over the weekend, We've got a garden path to lay - stepping stone style - the stones have been there most of the winter but it was to wet to lay them properly so we just plonked them on the grass - oh goes up and down the garden all bloody day long (his studio is at the other end) and the rain was turning the garden into a bog!

Looking forward to the weekend with my girlie - I've been on late shifts at work and most nights she's been asleep by the time I get in so we've got a whole week to make up for and pack into 2 days. She's doing really well though and her guitar playing is coming on really good. 

Hope you all have lovely weekends. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely to hear your updates ladies. Yes Adam is here! I am so lucky :cloud9: hopefully heading home from hospital tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

Ahh you must be home by now butterfly :flower::baby:

Enjoy the total blur which is the first couple of weeks with new bubba! :thumbup::haha:

Mad to think i'm only 5 weeks ish in front of you. Seems loads right now, but what's 5 weeks between Sammy and Adam when they're both 2 or 3 yeas old for eg? Funny isn't it? 

< lots of time to think about these random things while sitting feeding at the mo! :dohh::haha:>

Nise - hope your got your path laid. Great to hear about LG and her guitar :) That's fab. 
Yes these last weeks have shown me how naturally noisy DH is :dohh: He starts out fine - comes into the room - sees Sammy asleep - moves/speaks/eats/drinks/reads/PS3s quietly for about ... 5 mins, then starts to forget and the volume of all the above goes back to sky high! He even sits down noisily! Sort of flings himself onto the sofa next to me and Sammy and i go up in the air :haha: Love him though, he's being a great support and a great dad <3 <3

Love to everyone xxx (wondering about Barnie ... :hugs:)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Willijj448

Hello ladies sorry I haven't been on here for a couple of weeks but I had a family emergency as my 12 year old son got hit by a car. I am glad to read your posts and hear your stories as it lifts my spirits a little bit as I am constantly worried about my son. He just went back to school yesturday and me back to work so I am back now.


----------



## Nise

Oh no, that's awful Wiiiijj (sorry if there are not enough i's or j's there!) I'm glad your son has recovered and is back to school that must be a huge relief. 

Mistyy - So glad all is going well. Lol at your OH and volume - mine is exactly the same, only doesn't really start quietly. Glad to hear all is going well. The path didn't get laid - I couldn't be bothered in the end - I took the light weight option of planting some seeds in pots instead! Now the path is just hanging over me.

Think I might change my name to Niiiiiiseeeee what do you reckon :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello lafies yes we are home :dohh: Got back on Saturday. All good here though still a bit of pain from the CS, just have to get used to the lack of sleep :sleep:

Yes it's funny Mistyy in the scale of things a few weeks is nothing! 

Lol at your DH being noisy. I'm trying to just keep the same level of noise when he's sleeping so he gets used to it and we don't have to worry :haha:

It's funny that at the beginning if this it was a long journey to a BFP and now the journey of childhood begins which is another thing totally. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Spoomie I forgot to say lovely to see you on my journal in case you pop in here xxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Congratulations Butterfly. Xx

My ivf was abandoned. One dominant follicle too big, to the point it was either go ahead with one or not at all. We chose not to go ahead with just one, the protocol just didn't work this time, wish they'd kept it the same as last time now. Anyway, we've decided to go to a different clinuc and seeif we can do donor eggs. A long road ahead.

Big hello to everyone else, its been a while now, been so quiet on here the last few months.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no barnie, so sorry it was cancelled but glad you are putting another plan in place xxx


----------



## Willijj448

Oh no barnni I am so sorry to hear that it didn't work out the way you would have liked it to but like you said there are other options. 

Butterfly I am so happy for you and your little angel and what you said about ttc and now that you have your little one is right on the money. Love and cherrish every moment.

well ladies today is the day I am supposed to get the visist from the:witch: but she has still not showed up but I do feel like as if I am going to start and I do get waives of feeling sick to my stomach however I think with all the stress from my son getting hit by the car is taking a toll on me and so I am not going to test until I am a week late.


----------



## Willijj448

Well ladies I don't know if I am going to be able to hold off in taking a HPT as today is the day that I am supposed to have started and I have noticed that I am getting more and more times where I think I have started and feel wet and have cramping. This morning when I did my BBT it went up by .40 instead of going down as I should have started today. So any of you know about BBT please let me know what you think.


----------



## Nise

Great to hear you're home now Butterfly, hope the pain subsides quickly. 

I hear you on the long journey to bfp - It should be the other way around coz the journey of life seems to go so fast. My bundle of joy arrived aged 7 and is now 8 - this first year has gone by so fast it is scary and she's grown 3 whole shoe sizes and upwards by almost 4" ! The journey of life needs to slow down - so does her growth coz the rate she's going she'll be towering over me by the time she's 10! :wacko:

Wiiijjj - Upwards temp is all good especially if it spikes up higher than the highest and stays up. Here's hoping that's what's gonna happen for you this time. 

Happy weekends everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Willijj448

Hello and thank you for the positive comment I really hope it is my time. Well today I took my bbt and it is still up. But I also o'd late so if I go based on that if I am 10 dpo will a test come back with a positive or should I wait longer. I have heard at the earliest is 10 dpo but still some get a bfn. But I am still feeling cramping and like I am going to get my af.


----------



## Butterfly67

Willi your temp staying up is good but like you say if you are 10dpo then you could get a BFP or Bfn so it might be worth waiting. :hugs:

Nise wow that is some growth! Bet she fills your life with joy though :cloud9:


----------



## Willijj448

Hello and thank you for your comments. My bbt went down to what it was 3 days ago which is 97.90. The previous 2 days were at 98.20 so I don't know if that means I am going to get my af or not. I still fell like as if I have started no still no sign of the :witch as of yet. We will see what happens these next couple of days as I don't know know just because it went back down to what it was exactly what it means


----------



## Willijj448

well ladies my bbt went down to what it was at the beginning of my af so the :witch: is on her way. So I am out this month. I guess all the stress of my son getting hit by the car delayed her from showing up. On to the next month. Hopefully it will happen soon as I had a MC almost a year ago and I have not gotten my next BFP since. I am kind of losing hope. :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Willj you will get there :flower:


----------



## Nise

She does Butterfly, She's a good girl and very excited about her Street Dance Show on Sat. Can't wait, though it will probably make me cry! Why do I always want to cry when I see people really enjoying themselves - it doesn't upset me and really I want to laugh - emotions are weird! :cloud9:

Wiijjj - Bloody kill joy witch. Chin up, I know it's harder said than done but each cycle is different and a law unto itself. I'm not trying anymore but when I was and with the benefit of hindsight I reckon charting was the thing that made me the most miserable. I spent 5 years of my life being dictated to by a flaming thermometer and a small white stick with a stupid smiling face - 5 years of misery and 5 years of my life I'll never get back. I still wonder how OH and I managed to survive the storm of ttc. :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

*willi* - sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Hope your son is all better now! What an awful thing to happen :hugs:

*Nise* - Time flies with kids doesn't it? One minute you're choosing their shoes for them, next minute you're helping them choose a college! :dohh: Love to hear you updates :friends: x

*butterfly* - how's it going? Impressed to see you posting! Well done lovely. lol. x

*barnie* - sorry to hear that round of IVF was abandoned, but so glad to hear you are pushing ahead with more options. Is hubby still abroad? Cant remember how long he was going out there for x

*pippi* - how's that weird mouse working out? Does it help? x

*maddy* - how are you hon? x

AFM - all good here. Bloomin AF turned up on Saturday! :dohh: Sheesh. I've had 11 months free of her, but with breast-feeding i thought i was going due allot more. Seems that because Sammy sleeps more than 6 hours in one go at night (and therefore no feeds) my body's decided normal service must resume. sigh. i now have the ridiculous task of deciding if its worth bothering with contraception ... DH and i have decided not to bother .... just seems daft. Am i being an idiot??

Is it ok to post a sneaky pic of sammy looking amazed? x

Love to all xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1271.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Butterfly67

Love the pic Mistyy, don't they make the weirdest faces?!

Wow that us a bit strange that AF has turned up even with 6 hour gaps in feeding. I've heard the first AF is pretty rough so not looking forward to that :wacko:

All going pretty well here, starting to get out for walks to get a bit of exercise and fresh air :thumbup:


----------



## Nise

Lol Mistyy, you had to bring up the shoes thing, didn't you! I can't believe bloody River Island are selling shoes for kids and we're talking under 10yrs with 2" heels - okay they are wedged and hidden in those trainer style shoes & sandals but they are still at least 2" high - Shesh, I hate high street fashion, River Island especially. Most of their kids clothes are just little versions of women's clothing and of course K thinks it's all really cool! How do I tell her she can't have certain stuff because she'll look like bloody Lolita in it! Well&#8230; I could say that, maybe leave the bloody out, but then I'd have to explain who Lolita was&#8230; not so easy! I know I'm beginning to sound like my Grandma but I suddenly realise she was actually right! Rant over. :wacko:

Love the picture of Sammy we should see more of her for definite. As for AF showing up, well she's always an unwelcome guest at any party - Don't know what to say about BC - I reckon you probably know your body well enough to know when it might be dangerous time. Lol can't believe we're having this conversation it goes against all the rules! xxxx


----------



## greens

If you don't do BC then there is always a chance you could become pregnant.
Lovely updates to read from all :)


----------



## Mistyy

Hi *greens* - :wave:

*nise* - lol @ River Island kids clothes stress. I'm with you though - i hate the sexualised style of little girl's clothes these days. Padded bras and high heels for 10 yr olds?!?! i mean wtf? Let children BE children FGS. At least till they're at the end of bloody secondary school! <despairs> My DD3's mates (14, 15, 16 ) are all on face book in those god awful plastered in make up, big hair, pouting at the camera, trying to look sexy 'selfie' pics. ugghh. And they all look exactly the same! <rants along with you> :dohh: <feels old>:haha:

*butterfly* - AF has now left the building and was v.light and not too bad at all, so don't worry :thumbup: mind you hopefully you'll be lucky enough to not get her back so early. it's some thing to do with certain hormone levels being allowed to drop far enough during the big gap between feeds if baby starts sleeping through. .... ! The price to pay for a bit of kip! :dohh::haha:

re: BC; these are my thoughts, if its ok ladies.
it just seems pointless/ridiculous/amazing to be even thinking about it. It's now over *5 years* since i had the coil out to TTC. 4 years altogether of TTC (2 years, MC, then another 2 years :coffee::cry::coffee:) and now another year has gone by of being preg./Sammy being here. 

It took meticulous charting and 100% dogged determination to BD on the right days for each and every one of all those cycles ... What are the chances of me falling preg. _by accident_? Pretty slim surely? 'the rhythm method' - watching my cycles again and _avoiding_ days before ov, is what we're going to do. (back on free version of FF! not temping, just recording AF)

:dust: and love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Mistyy

Sorry - just re-read that post and had to laugh at _meticulous_ charting! :haha::haha::haha:

Anyone who knows me knows my charting was far from that. Persistent? yes. Meticulous? no! :angelnot:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lol to meticulous charting !!!
Great to hear all going well Misty, yea and don't think there is much need for BC if you avoid sex at ovulation, although stranger things have happened. 
So totally agree with the teenage clones on Facebook etc. Where we really all clones when we were teenagers ? 

Sorry to hear Barni about the cancelled IVF. Our consultant mentioned donor eggs to us, my dh was against it but when consultant explained how its different to sperm donor, your placenta etc. its given him something to think about, not sure how I feel about it though..

hope all going well Butterfly and you are not too sleep deprived..

Sorry to hear willij about your son but luckily he is ok

my af is really light at minute, think cause I'm taking anti-inflammatories...so not much chance of bfp. my hand has kinda settled down a bit but I'm afraid to stop taking them especially as really busy in work. the girl i work with is off sick due to miscarriage. Shes having lots of pains even though the mc was 2 weeks ago and I feel really sorry for her as I know what she's going through. She is going back to India for a few more weeks to recover. So I'm overloaded at work...and will continue to be for another while longer. 

Got tickets for kate bush this morning...almost lost out as my keyboard started to act up when I went to pay....good job no one at home this morning to hear me swearing at the keyboard ! I'm not a huge fan but dh is, it was a birthday surprise but could n't resist telling him today eventho his birthday is 3 weeks away.


----------



## Nise

Awe great present Pippi. I'll be interested to know how the show is - I loved Kate Bush when I was a young teenager - and was very disappointed that she only did one tour in her career and that was back in about 1979! Wonder how she's gonna hack it now, lol. It's a shame the tickets have gone up to ridiculous amounts.

Lol, Mistyy - I'm in denial about the teenage years. I think you've made the best decision re bcp for sure.

Hope everyone has a lovely mothers day and gets spoilt rotten. :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Nise, remember where you are....1979 is not so long ago!!!

Hi ladies, just popped in to see how everyone is doing x


----------



## Nise

Spoomie said:


> Nise, remember where you are....1979 is not so long ago!!!
> 
> Hi ladies, just popped in to see how everyone is doing x

:rofl: Oh yes, just a mere few years! lol

I'm off out for dinner with OH :happy dance: and tomorrow with a bit of luck I'll get breakfast in bed! :thumbup:


----------



## Mistyy

Oooh jealous of your KB tickets *pippi* :mrgreen: Wuthering Heights was the very first record i ever bought! I was about 10, i think and bought it in Woolworths. Second single i bought was Heart of Glass, Blondie.

<old, old, old, old, old! lol>

Glad your hand is a little better pippi, and Happy Mothers Day to all of us - old mums, new mums, mums to be and mums in waiting xxxxxxx :cake: and a cupper for all of us.

:dust:


----------



## garfie

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES - hope you are all enjoying it and being spoiled rotten!!!!!

AFM - Still at the bus stop waiting :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Willijj448

How cute your little one is. Thanks for the picture. Hope all is well


----------



## Willijj448

Hello ladies can anyone tell me how to put up my chart like garfie has hers? I am still so new on here I am unsure how to do a lot of different things. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Mistyy

*willi* - you log in, then click ''user CP'' near the top of the page. This gives you lots of options re: profile etc. Look for ''edit signature'' and this is where you can add stuff to always appear under your posts. If you are on Fertility Friend they have a link to your chart which you can attach to the signature here.

I used to have it on my signature and if i can do it anyone can! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Mistyy said:


> Sorry - just re-read that post and had to laugh at _meticulous_ charting! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Anyone who knows me knows my charting was far from that. Persistent? yes. Meticulous? no! :angelnot:

Haha. Facing the birth control question here too.....Doc asked me what method I wanted and I looked at her blankly :) to be honest the longer I'm not on BC the better as far as I'm concerned. The idea of letting DH near my torn up lady bits is eye-watering!


----------



## Butterfly67

Ouch Maddy, are they still not healed? I have to admit that was one of my fears :nope:


----------



## Maddy40

Oh it's healed but the doctor said first few times are likely to be uncomfortable as there's a lot of rigid scar tissue that needs to be stretched! Haha, that's probably TMI sorry! But you know after IVF I feel like everyone has had their hands up there anyway :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy40 said:


> Oh it's healed but the doctor said first few times are likely to be uncomfortable as there's a lot of rigid scar tissue that needs to be stretched! Haha, that's probably TMI sorry! But you know after IVF I feel like everyone has had their hands up there anyway :)

:wacko::haha:


----------



## Giselle14

Hi everyone, so happy I found this forum. I am 40 and have been TTC for the past 3 years. I've been on all the meds and nothing seemed to work on my AMH and FSH levels. This past January a friend of mine introduced me to Chinese Herbs, specifically Radiant Wonder herbs. At first I was hesitant to try, but figured why not? Compared to what I have spent on regulars Doctors and meds the herbs are cheap. I had my levels tested first week of January, my FSH was 86 my AMH was less than 0.3. I called and spoke to an herbalist prior to ordering and to my surprise she was extremely helpful and understanding. After speaking to her for an hour she goes over your entire health history even ask for a photo or description of your tongue, checking for any deficiencies. I was given a program to follow, which included the Super Fertility 2, Spirulina and Stress Relief formula. I have been taking these supplements since January 21st...I went back to my Doctor a couple weeks ago to get my levels checked, which he was hesitant to do. My results came back AMH 0.8 and my FSH is at 43. Something is working, my levels are not where they need to be, but there has been major improvement. My Doctor couldn't believe it, he asked me what I've been doing, I though he would laugh at me when if I told him, but instead he said to keep taking the herbs. For the first time in a ling time I feel hopeful. Thank you for letting me share this with you, I pray this information gets to the right ears.


----------



## Nise

Hi and good luck Giselle. I think the chinese herbs are good, you can also combine them with acupuncture - there are acupuncturists who specialise in fertility who do both - I to experienced very good things following this and did get a bfp, (Sadly I MC'd) and then everything changed for me and I went through the adoption route and stopped ttc. The changes that happen are extremely interesting and at only 40 you are in a prime position for it to be successful for you (I was older than that at the time). Will keep my fingers crossed. :hugs:

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the Easter break - I've got to work on Friday but have the weekend and Monday off. :happydance:


----------



## Mistyy

*Happy Easter* everyone :flower:

Hope everyone is ok, and enjoying the sunshine :happydance: (while we've got it!)

All ok here. AF arrived AGAIN last Sunday! That's at CD21! Stopping now, but, Butterfly, this one was *heavy* :dohh::growlmad: Sammy doing well. First immu's yesterday. Bless her. Stressful. She cried, but was ok by the time we left the surgery. 


Maddy - hope you found getting back into the swing of things with DH ok in the end :flower: I was v.lucky, only a teeny tear which they didn't stitch as, apparently, a natural heal would be 'smoother', and 'normal service' resumed at 2 weeks :blush:

Love to all :dust: xxx


----------



## greens

Hi to Giselle14
There are other things you could do to boost your body's well being.
Reduce eating procesed foods and refined sugar (cut it out is best) eat plenty whole foods and vegetables, fruit and some nuts and seeds. Knock the booze and smoking on the head and look after yourself, feel good about your self, go for spritly walks in the spring air.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no mistyy damn that first AF lulling you into a false sense of security :growlmad: I expect mine will turn up soon as I have decided to stop pumping as it is getting in the way of being with A when he needs me. Plus it hurts :dohh:


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

Well it looks like I've had a bit of a reprieve I got this on Easter morning

Happy Easter :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg Garfie that is fab, so excited for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Garfie. Really Hope this is a sticky one.


----------



## Mistyy

Oooooooh *Garfie*! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; that this is the sticky one!

Frantically flinging :dust: around in case it helps :thumbup:


----------



## Maddy40

Yay Garfie :) xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx fingers & toes crossed that the fairydust is sticky as all get-up!


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies:hugs:

Today I am off for my first HCG - hoping this one is it:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

How did you get on garfie? When will you know your results? 

[-o&lt;:coffee:[-o&lt;:coffee:

xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Garfie hon hope the results were good xxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks I've finally got my first one back - 160:wacko: now I should have my second one sometime today.

So today I am still pregnant - unless the test tells me otherwise.

My only concern (well actually one of many) the Dr said it was low - hmmmm 13 DPO HCG 160???

What do you ladies think - I tried not to worry but yeah like that's gonna happen!

Hope all you ladies are well:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Nothing wrong with that number :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## garfie

Thanks BF - I was feeling quite pleased just have to hope the next one is above 320!!!!

That is if it ever gets tested (stalk my journal for full story):growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

So sad ladies 224:cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mistyy

Oh* Garfie* i don't know what that means!!!! Is it really so bad? I want to reassure you but i dont know what i'm on about re: numbers, so i'm sending lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and lots of [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; and am now off to peek at your journal again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## Miss_C

Garfie, I haven't been on for ages and plan to read back a long ways to see what I have missed I lost the link, couldn't remember name of the bloody forum etc and the first thing I see is your news so just had to quickly say praying for sticky for you and sending every prayer going.

Hugs and waves to everyone else oldies newies et al


----------



## Mistyy

*MissC*!!! Lovely to hear from you - lovely pic! :happydance: I think of you often when posting. Been posting here for 3 years now - you were the 1st poster to welcome me when i joined :flower: 

*Garfie* - hand holding today :thumbup: be strong, those temps are still buoyant :thumbup: [-o&lt; xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Just got back from scan - they did an abdominal scan and they could see a nice thick endometrial lining which means I am in the early stages of pregnancy:happydance:

BUT I had to have another HCG drawn and subject to what this result is - I will know clearer by this evening:- a drop - BAD NEWS, a raise BETTER NEWS, double or triple I'M PREGNANT ANOTHER DAY!

So I guess I wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## booth19

Hi Ladies just popped in to see how things are on here :0

Garfie, have everything crossed for you that the numbers are good - you deserve this xxx

Hope everyone else is good - Sammy is just so cute xx

nothing to report here - taking the relaxed method in TTC !! As nothing else worked maybe this will lol x


----------



## Butterfly67

garfie great news on the thick lining, fingers crossed on higher numbers :hugs:

Miss C lovely to see you :hi: :hugs:

booth, hoping the relax method works for you! x


----------



## Mistyy

*Garfie* - so sorry lovely :cry::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Garfie I just saw your chart. Tell me it isn't true honey :cry:


----------



## Barnabibear

Garfie, hun, I'm so sorry to read your news. Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Ladies how are we all? I'm finding life super busy and hard to get a long stretch of time online and respond to posts, although I do try to get on and read regularly. Hope you all have good weekends and happy mothers day :flower:


----------



## Willijj448

well hello ladies I hope you had a happy mothers day. I am just wondering a couple of things and hope that I can get some help or understanding. I am currently on 10 dpo and I am having some spotting, nausea, breast feel different; sometimes achey sometimes itchy and my nipples are out more than usual (sorry if tmi), and at this moment I feel like I can take a nap. I am currently 5 days away from af showing up and I am wondering could this be a good sign of pregnancy. I have used the restroom several times today and only when I wipe is there a slight color of pink but then it goes away. I also have been feeling nausea today but my son had the stomach flu so I am wondering if this is the case for me. Previous to this day I have been getting waves of feeling nauseas. Any and All comments would be appreciated. It has been a year since my miscarriage.


----------



## Butterfly67

Without being too much of a downer, I think we all decided a long while ago not to symptom spot. You can often get symptoms that sound good only for AF to show :growlmad: Fingers crossed that it this is it for you though will :hugs::flower:


----------



## Nise

:wave: Remember me!

Hope everyone is fine and dandy and looking forward to the heatwave - I know I am, I wanna ditch the fleece.

Wiiiiiiiijjjjjjj - Sounds like you're driving yourself nuts with the symptom spotting - takes me back a bit to a time and place I never want to return to. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you though - and hope you don't make it to Ladies week this cycle.

AFM - Crazy busy at work and looking forward to 4th July when I start a nice long break. K continues to do well both at home and at school, I'm very proud of her. Played the tooth fairy last night - she's a bit of a light sleeper so being 'Father Christmas, Easter Bunny and now Tooth Fairy' are all quite stressful activities - especially when she's at that age when she's just beginning to question their existence, but still really wants to believe. 

Big hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Nise :hi:

Lol I had visions of you sneaking in to Ks bedroom :haha: I'm the same in the morning if A hasn't woken up after our snuggles in bed I will go downstairs and get my breakfast then sneak back up hoping to eat it before he wakes :)


----------



## Mistyy

Hellooooo :wave:

Lol *nise* - the delights of maintaining our strange UK customs :haha: Creeping round the house pretending to be a rabbit who distributes eggs, an old guy who gets in and leaves prezzies, and a fairy who buys our old teeth! :haha:

*Willi* - fingers crosses for you hun. I've symptom spotted till i was blue in the face in the past and i can tell you this - The last 2 times i've been pregnant i had no idea about it symptom wise. The first of those two: my period was _*2 weeks late*_ and i didn't even notice (ahh those laid back days) and the 2nd time, exactly a year ago, i was busy with a house move and although i knew my period was late i felt nothing until i was about 6/7 weeks gone, when the nausea kicked in. Fingers crossed though, as i say.

*Maddy* - hi hun. Yep, life is very much ''what shall i do with the next 20 mins while she naps?'' dilemmas. And it's usually have a wash, eat, or housework. Rock an' roll! :haha:

*Butterfly* - :wave: saw the lovely pic over on Garfies thread. Gorgeous! Is all going well?

*Garfie* - been reading your thread. You make me chuckle :friends:

*AFM* - Sammy's nearly 4 months old! Time is flying. She's a happy little soul, sleeps through and is starting to try and roll over already. I gave the last breast feed yesterday. Mixed feelings, formula is so much easier in some ways, but breast feeding is so snuggly. I'll miss that. But i'm glad to dig out my frilly bras for the first time for months.

In other news: AF is 5 days late :wacko: I'm assuming this is down to body still settling down ... it's my 3rd cycle since Sammy was born. DH knows and is getting twitchy. ................ maybe i should sort out some BC after all. I can't be like this every time i'm a bit late; those days should be behind me.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nise

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Mistyy - PMSL, I'd never quite thought of it like that before - but you're perfectly right. :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg Mistyy that would be :wacko: if you were preggo again! I guess your cycles would be a bit messed up with the bfing. I'm just waiting on AF now as I stopped pumping 4 weeks ago :coffee:


----------



## Mistyy

:witch: arrived. So that's good.

(_i felt weirdly disappointed though. so did DH_ :dohh::headspin:)

Love to all - hows everyone? xxx

:dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Does that mean you are just going to NTNP then mistyy? :wacko:

Ok here, get the odd 10 minutes to myself :haha: started swimming lessons which was fun :shipw: and have moved on to 3-6 month clothes even though his weight is in 25 centile :wacko:


----------



## Mistyy

NTNP just about sums it up i suppose _*butterfly*_. I have no firm plan at all either way :wacko: The years of desperate ttc have left me unable to have a normal outlook i think.

Sounds like A is a growing boy :happydance: 

Sammy's weight has been a cause for concern up until recently. It seems she was taking the 'formilk' or letdown milk at the breast,but not being interested in working for the richer milk and unlatching too soon. She's on formula 100% now and her weight has shot up to nearer where it should be. Worry worry worry! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Willijj448

hello ladies I just wanted to check and see how everyone is doing? I did get a 2 day af and 1 day of spotting which has never happened to me before. Anyways with that said I am not going to drive myself crazy with the sympton spotting like you all said. I need to not worry it will happen when and if it supposed to happen. Thanks for all the comments I needed to hear them.


----------



## Maddy40

Aw Willi sorry it wasn't what you were wishing for. FWIW I had no symptoms whatsoever when I was pregnant so... try not to obsess too much - easier said than done, I know :hugs:

Mistyy I bet it's bittersweet to stop BF :hug: I imagine I will be devastated when the time comes. We had the same issue with foremilk/hindmilk imbalance early on, which then morphed into our feeding issues and bub has only just now come onto the weight charts at the 3rd percentile again. He's still in 0-3 month clothes (at 4.5 months).

Nise brilliant to hear K is doing so well. My adopted daughter turned 16yo this week and we had a lovely "high tea" for her today with crustless sandwiches, chocolate cake and champagne :thumbup: It will go so fast! Enjoy!

BF I forgot to say on FB that the latest photo you posted is beautiful. A is really a baby now and has lost that squishy newborn look. He looks a real character :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Pippi_elk

I know this thread has seemed to fizzle out..and I'm not sure if anyone is ever reading this anymore ???
I know I dropped off it last spring as I was really struggling with RSI and work but Thankfully things have settled down..

Hope everyone is doing well and butterfly, Misty and Maddie that babies are doing well.

We had one frozen embryo left from our cycle last Xmas and could n't use it till now due to all the anti inflammatories I was taking..but we got it transferred at the end of August and surprisingly got a BFP. Was n't expecting it at all...so in shock and scared.

So there is hope for us oldies...


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg pippi that is brilliant news, massive congrats :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Maddy40

Pippi brilliant :flower::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I don't get onto BNB very often, but we are all - bub is nearly 8 months and still quite small for his age but achieving all his milestones so I'm not to worried. Bias aside, he's pretty darn wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks butterfly. You seem to have stopped you journal on here..but I guess you had to stop it some time ! And its not like you have lots of free time !

Hi Maddie, glad to hear all is good. Low weight....maybe that's cause you dh is Thai and would be smaller than the regular Aussies ? 


We booked in at ivf clinic for a scan on 26th sept so really hope things look good then. Off to london for a few days (incld Katebush) on the 27th so we'll be pretty miserable break away if news is bad...


----------



## Spoomie

Pippi

Not sure why I clicked on here tonight, haven't been back for weeks and weeks and weeks, but so glad I did. Happy news for you, crossing everything for a happy and healthy passage. Stay zen x


----------



## Butterfly67

Have everything crossed pippi, please keep us updated xx

Yes I have a blog that I update now and again but true, not so much time any more!

Any word from Mistyy? :coffee:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Sponnie, we'll try and stay more zen like. Hope you doing ok out there...

You had so many people following your journal butterfly,...do you miss the social aspect when you finished your journal?

did any of you guys ever get connected on Facebook ? I think there was talk of that ? (Or maybe I am mixing up that with some other forums..) 
Not that I ever even joined Facebook....managed to resist so far.


----------



## Butterfly67

I have quite a few bnb ladies on fb and in fact have a meet up with some in a couple of weeks. I decided I preferred to keep more personal info off here, in fact I must remember to get my journal deleted! I have one thread on here that I keep up with but a lot of the ladies I joined with don't post on here much now. X


----------



## greens

That is excellent news Pippi, hope every step of your journey goes well.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi that's amazing!
I've been off for awhile myself. I don't have a pregnancy to report. But I may be doing an ivf cycle. The work up is done and yes my labs suck but the RE was ok with it last year and this year's labs aren't much suckier so maybe it's a go. But then there's the insurance company. At any rate I'll know Monday. And misty your baby is adorable.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks green and max. 

good luck max with your ivf. Its all so differnt in USA than here in UK. Most people don't have health insurance ..but my employer buys one for me..but if there is a hint of something fertility related they won't cover.

Never though about clearing your history on here butterfly..but yea certainly when you were keeping journals once could find out a lot of information if someone wanted. Adam looks really cute in the little tent!

All going ok..in as much as you can determine at 6 weeks. Bit quesy the odd time ..but I sometimes think I might even be imagining that. No nausea ...really want a bit as I have heard its a good sign.
I am testing with the clearblue conception indicator strips and should have got 3+ Weeks since conception on Tuesday but it was still showing 2-3 weeks. I tested again on Saturday ...(the wait was as bad as the 2ww)but luckily it went to 3+. Have an early pregancy scan at clinic on 26th so really nervous and praying that we'll see a heartbeat. Trying to prepare for the worst but hoping and hoping we'll beat the odds.


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi_elk said:


> Thanks green and max.
> 
> good luck max with your ivf. Its all so differnt in USA than here in UK. Most people don't have health insurance ..but my employer buys one for me..but if there is a hint of something fertility related they won't cover.
> 
> Never though about clearing your history on here butterfly..but yea certainly when you were keeping journals once could find out a lot of information if someone wanted. Adam looks really cute in the little tent!
> 
> All going ok..in as much as you can determine at 6 weeks. Bit quesy the odd time ..but I sometimes think I might even be imagining that. No nausea ...really want a bit as I have heard its a good sign.
> I am testing with the clearblue conception indicator strips and should have got 3+ Weeks since conception on Tuesday but it was still showing 2-3 weeks. I tested again on Saturday ...(the wait was as bad as the 2ww)but luckily it went to 3+. Have an early pregancy scan at clinic on 26th so really nervous and praying that we'll see a heartbeat. Trying to prepare for the worst but hoping and hoping we'll beat the odds.

Thanks pippi :)
I also didn't get the 3+ until some days after I expected it :thumbup:


----------



## Mistyy

OMG! :wohoo::wohoo: *Pippi*! :happydance: Just seen this. So happy for you!! The 26th - virtual hand holding from me on that day (I'm sure all will be just fine :)) Oh such good news!

And Maddy, and butterfly. And greens and maxi and spoomie! :friends::friends::friends: 

Sammy is small for her age too Maddy, but is in proportion weight to height and reaching all her milestones just fine too so there's no worry. She'll be 8 months next Thursday. Just crawling! I'll try and post a pic.

Butterfly how come you're worried about your info on here? X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1800.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww she's gorgeous Mistyy :cloud9:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great to hear from you Misty !! Sammy is gorgeous, such big blue eyes...she looks like she is really intrigued by the camera.
Thanks for the congrats, still scared and in shock! 

I have had a tiny tiny amount of spotting since Tuesday. Its bright red so I am hoping its the progesterone gel irritating me a bit and not bleeding higher up. But on constant knicker watch....this next week is going to drag in. I think having had a mmc scars one for for life for any future pregnancies..

Understand about your info here and the donor egg Butterfly if not everyone know. Last thing you want is someone in real life (that you don't want to know) coming across it.


----------



## Mistyy

Ahhh, i understand. :flower:

xxx


----------



## Mistyy

Pippi i didn't see your message last night :wacko: - i just responded to butterfly's answer.

I know about knicker watch! :flower: 9 whole months of it last year! How are you now? I'm so excited for you!!! :friends: Keep us posted pippi xxx

Yes Sammy loves DHs mobile phone! It's what she's trying to get to in this pic, lol. It's got a leather cover and she likes to chew it. (loads of expensive teethers all around her - but no, she wants the phone cover :dohh:)

:hug:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Quick pop in - Pippi wow I'm so pleased for you hun :happydance::happydance: (a little Misty came and told me:winkwink:)

Well as you can see ladies not a lot happening to me - except both my boys are at Senior school and the hormones have well and truly kicked in for them both :haha:

I have a journal on here - so if anyone wants to know what I've been up to feel free to stalk:blush:

Hubby has said he doesn't want a baby now - but the lazy git hasn't been to the dr's and had the snip - so until he does I say it's still fair game :haha:

Loving the pics of your little ones - will put a pic up of my not so little ones later:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Garfie , sorry to hear the husband of yours is up to tricks. 
Hope he comes to his sense soon.

kW over for now Misty..but will remember the big scares you got and how it all ends up fine if it returns again. Lol at Sammy only wanting the phone cover as teether ! Typical...
Not that its the same (don't want to sound like I am comparing lovely Sammy to my cat !) but we have lots of beds for our cat that she refuses to sleep in but loves a cardboard box that something from amazon came in..but it looks so unsightly right beside the fireplace ! 

Thanks girls for the well wishes for today, 
Scan went fine...phew. Size fine and heartbeat fine. Everything in right place. Did nt ask any questions on length etc as had not prepared them as was n't very confident that the news would be good. I had a consultant do the scan and he said chances of mc once you see hb are <1%. Even though I'm at only 7w 4d...Hopefully he's right. 
Just so relived we got this far. dh was crying  but my main feeling is relief...

Off to pack as going to london tomorrow for next few days to see kate bush so glad news is good for our wee holiday...but all I want to do is sleep! 
Will try and get on here while I am away...


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay pippi that is brilliant news, so pleased for you :happydance::hugs: xx


----------



## Mistyy

Oh *Pippi* yes fabulous news :happydance::happydance::happydance: I understand the bit about once you've heard the basic good news any other questions go right out of your mind, lol :dohh: Bless your DH.

Have a great time away. Jealous of seeing KB! Her Wuthering Heights was the first single i ever bought as a kid (shows age) from Woolworths i think :haha:

Anyway - yes about cats liking cardboard boxes. One of mine loves a box, but once in it he gets all weird and thinks he's gone feral, lol.

Must rush - baby crying - keep on keeping us posted pippi xxxxxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi, just stopped in to say im overjoyed to hear your news!!!! Fantastic. 

Xxxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi - congrats! All will go well! 
As for me I start birth control today. Don't know the rest of the schedule yet.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks max, how's the treatment going ? How's your schedule looking ?

Thansks barnibear, how are things with you ?

Hope the solid food is going ok Butterfly...take it was with the parsnips ! 

Lol Misty at the cat going feral....ours gets a mad look in her eyes every now and then and runs like a mad thing over the house...wrecking all mats etc.

Hope Sammy is still being a good girl and not keeping you up too much at night...

Kate Bush was great...at least my dh really enjoyed it. The first half was good...2nd half was a bit more weird with music I did n't know so well...but we knew that in advance. It was as much a show as a concert but she never sang Wuthering Heights !

All ok with me, not having very strong symptoms but mild queasiness and tierdness so hoping everything still ok in there. Vomited in London after eating Thai food. I think it was the Thai food (strangely happened to me before after eating Thai food) while dh thinks its the pregnancy.
I love Thai food but obviously I need a sick bag with me next time...if there is a next time.

I'm 9w today and contemplating a private reassurance scan...can get one for next week but kinda holding out hoping I'll hear from the hospital...but guess I probably won't be seen till nearer 11-12 weeks.


----------



## garfie

Pippi - Glad you had a good time - sorry about the :sick: I would like to think it was baby and not Tai food (I love Tai food):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Barnabibear

As you asked Pippi I'll write whats been happening with me but its not a happy story to be honest.

I miss speaking to everyone on here and as its been so quiet I havent posted.

In summary, I went for lots of tests privately. Found out I have poor blood flow to my utereus, a blood mutation which makes it liable to clot ( and risk of diabetes when im older) and moderately high natural killer cells. All of which can be helped with medication. So we did a donor egg cycle. Happily we got a BFP, but I went for an early scan on Tues and there's just an empty sac. As dates, being ivf, cant be wrong im now having hcg tests. Had one on Tuesday, another today to see if its doubling. Since the scan ive lost all pregnancy symptoms too. So, im not expecting good news, but im hoping they dont drag it out, its just too upsetting. Totally devastated. This was our last shot. It would've been easier to cope if we hadn't got the BFP. This is just plain cruel. So, much heartbreak, and now along with the trauma of what happens with this empty sac we have to contemplate life with no children, there's no chance of a happy natural accident given my issues.

Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy and becoming a mum, Pippi. Its magical. 

Xxx xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Barni my heart aches for you. I was wondering how your DE cycle was going. I'm just hoping the scan was too early to see anything so I'm still going to keep everything crossed xxx :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> Thanks max, how's the treatment going ? How's your schedule looking ?
> 
> Thansks barnibear, how are things with you ?
> 
> Hope the solid food is going ok Butterfly...take it was with the parsnips !
> 
> Lol Misty at the cat going feral....ours gets a mad look in her eyes every now and then and runs like a mad thing over the house...wrecking all mats etc.
> 
> Hope Sammy is still being a good girl and not keeping you up too much at night...
> 
> Kate Bush was great...at least my dh really enjoyed it. The first half was good...2nd half was a bit more weird with music I did n't know so well...but we knew that in advance. It was as much a show as a concert but she never sang Wuthering Heights !
> 
> All ok with me, not having very strong symptoms but mild queasiness and tierdness so hoping everything still ok in there. Vomited in London after eating Thai food. I think it was the Thai food (strangely happened to me before after eating Thai food) while dh thinks its the pregnancy.
> I love Thai food but obviously I need a sick bag with me next time...if there is a next time.
> 
> I'm 9w today and contemplating a private reassurance scan...can get one for next week but kinda holding out hoping I'll hear from the hospital...but guess I probably won't be seen till nearer 11-12 weeks.


You must be in heaven right now knowing you've got a little one in there! Nothing going on with my cycle now. I'll be taking birth control till the 16th and will then bleed for a few days before anything starts. The birth control is making me nauseous. It's amazing how I took birth control from age 21 till 38 and never felt sick (except for the one time I quintupled up on pills and projectile vomitted immediately) and now at 42 I'm so sensitive to everything - birth control, pms, ovulation pains.


----------



## garfie

Barni - BIG :hugs: hun - hoping it was just a bit early to see anything, but I understand the need for closure and them not dragging it out.

You should be offered two scans before any decisions are made hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## maxxiandniko

Barnabibear said:


> As you asked Pippi I'll write whats been happening with me but its not a happy story to be honest.
> 
> I miss speaking to everyone on here and as its been so quiet I havent posted.
> 
> In summary, I went for lots of tests privately. Found out I have poor blood flow to my utereus, a blood mutation which makes it liable to clot ( and risk of diabetes when im older) and moderately high natural killer cells. All of which can be helped with medication. So we did a donor egg cycle. Happily we got a BFP, but I went for an early scan on Tues and there's just an empty sac. As dates, being ivf, cant be wrong im now having hcg tests. Had one on Tuesday, another today to see if its doubling. Since the scan ive lost all pregnancy symptoms too. So, im not expecting good news, but im hoping they dont drag it out, its just too upsetting. Totally devastated. This was our last shot. It would've been easier to cope if we hadn't got the BFP. This is just plain cruel. So, much heartbreak, and now along with the trauma of what happens with this empty sac we have to contemplate life with no children, there's no chance of a happy natural accident given my issues.
> 
> Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy and becoming a mum, Pippi. Its magical.
> 
> Xxx xxxx

Somehow I was able to answer Pippi and didn't see all the posts that came after. I'm so sorry and all of it is cruel. With my 1st miscarriage what was in the sac just stayed looking like a smudge. With my chemical I never got to the point of anything. With my last 2 miscarriages my scans looked nice except for a slow heartbeat and I had symptoms. With my twins I went in for bleeding at between 5-6 weeks, saw nothing and had no symptoms but they're both here. I didn't have any early pregnancy symptoms. Well I thought I did but what i was feeling I've felt every cycle for these 1 1/2 years I've been trying so they weren't pregnancy symptoms. I hope it's ok for you.


----------



## Barnabibear

Well, my hcg is going up but not doubling so have to wait until next tues for another scan. I should be 7.5 weeks by then but as i should've seen something at 6.5 weeks so i have no hope, just the agonising wait for confirmation. I thought donor eggs would rule all this out, that it wasn't even a possibility. After an internet search it does happen. Just keep asking why us, on repeat. 

Thank you butterfly, garfie and maxx.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Barnabibear said:


> Well, my hcg is going up but not doubling so have to wait until next tues for another scan. I should be 7.5 weeks by then but as i should've seen something at 6.5 weeks so i have no hope, just the agonising wait for confirmation. I thought donor eggs would rule all this out, that it wasn't even a possibility. After an internet search it does happen. Just keep asking why us, on repeat.
> 
> Thank you butterfly, garfie and maxx.

No it's not supposed to happen. I'll keep hoping for good news.


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Barbear that's so sad and terrible for you. I am sure that after they found issues that they could treat and then when you get a bfp you get to see some hope only for it to be cruelly taken away.
I don't think HCG has to double in 48hr to be ok values...did you put the levels into some of those hcg calculators which will tell you whether you are in normal range...
Its a small bit of hope that hcg is increasing....but its a tough wait till next Tuesday.
Did you have any embryos left after your donor cycle? 
Is it financial that you can't go again? I guess it can take more than one shot to get the outcome you desire ...and now that you have started medication its a shame not to be able to try again. But you have enough on you plate at the minute and just need to get through this difficult time.
Keep posting here, I know its been very quite for a few months but keep us updated on things and get some support from the ladies on here.


Good luck for after the 16th max. Strange that birth control affects you so much now...are you on a slightly different pill than before ? 
Keep us posted on how things go...

max, I would n't say I'm in heaven knowing there is a little one in there ! Wish I could say that. Mostly just terrified that something will go wrong.
I'm afraid this good news will be taken from us too and like Barnibear said earlier would prefer to have never got the BFP if that's the case. We had kinda accepted our childlessness and now this will put us back at square one if things go wrong.
My symptoms have really decreased this last few days which does not help my anxiety. I've read somewhere that around 10 weeks they can diminish but I can't help but think the worst. When we saw HB at 7.5 weeks they said risks of a mc are now low I can't help but feel I could still be one of that unfortunate cases. We have a NHS hospital appointment on Thursday so hopefully they will do a scan and let me find out if all is ok. Its amazing how you need reassurance just after 2 weeks....


----------



## Barnabibear

Pippi, when I was pregnant with my son, I lost all morning sickness etc at 8 weeks, and he was perfectly fine. Everyone is different. I hope you get all the reaasurance you need at your scan on Thurs.

As for me, there's nothing frozen. Not the most successful donor cycle to be honest but we did end up with 2 top grade embryos, both were put back in, on day 2. They didn't want to risk leaving them longer as there were only 2. There's no money left, remortgaged to pay for this last shot. Plus I don't think we could take anymore heartache. Our lives have been in limbo since we lost our son (which I believe was hospital error) in 2011. This was pregnancy number 6, and still nothing to show for it. Its too much.

Thank you Maxx, wishing you well.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Barnibear for the reassurance of symptoms disappearing....

Understand your sentiment, yes after 6 pregnancies there is only so much heartbreak you can bear. You are strong and brave to have continued trying after the loss of Archie. 
Hoping that Tuesdays scan reveals good news and hcg keeps increasing.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh Barnie ... :hugs: Hospital error? I didn't realise that. If you ever want to speak about it here or talk about your lovely boy then do. Please. It's always ok and we are here to listen. I stopped posting because everyone else did too, lol. I wonder how you are often. Heartbreaking to read your update. I know there's no words to really comfort you or ideas you havn't already had, but i'm sending massive hugs and sending strength for you. I so hope the news is going to be good. HCG going up. It's so so bloody expensive IVF isn't it? We would never have been able to afford it. The emotional roller-coaster must ramp up by about x 1000000 once you've committed so much cash to it too, on top of everything else. I cannot imagine. My 4 years of TTC were spent mostly feeling like a fool for trying. We were so lucky. I'm praying for the same miracle for you. x

Pippi - oh i'm hanging on every word! Loving hearing about your pregnancy. I know exactly how it feels to not let yourself feel any joy _just in case_. I look back on my pregnancy and wish i could have spent more time just enjoying it but it's natural to worry. No way round it. Let us know how you get on on Thu. I needed reassurance every 5 mins! It's amazing how they just send you away and let you get on with the gestating!

(p.s: No wuthering heights?!?!?! I'd have been inconsolable :haha:)

Maxi - how on earth did you quintuple on BC pills :wacko::hugs: Yes i think i'm more sensitive to everything generally now i'm older too. Can you try a different pill? I really aught to be doing/taking something for BC. But am not. Just don't honestly think it's needed :shrug: (plus don't want the hassle)

Garfie + butterfly :wave:

AFM - Sammy is trying to stand on her own! I'm very alarmed as we haven't even adjusted to her crawling yet! It all happened so fast. At 6 months she wasn't rolling over and was only just sitting up. 7 weeks later she's whizzing round the house and wanting to walk! We've only got one stair gate in place. Going out tomorrow to buy 3 more, lol. One for bottom of the stairs, one for the kitchen (oven gets hot to the touch) and one for the downstairs loo. The litter tray and cat food is in there :dohh:

Love and hugs all round xxxxx


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi Mistty, Sammy is beautiful! Such a quick transition from nothing to standing. My niece was the same... quick to move to the next step. She wasn't really into crawling... more a leap frog shuffle. Lol. One week she started standing and pushing those walkers you can get, 2 weeks later she was up and about... no stopping her. She is now everywhere! She's really funny, if my sister and I go to the shops she likes to get out of her pram and have a wander around. She giggles all the time, I think its because she has the freedom because she has control of her feet. Lol. It will soon be time for wanting eyes in the back of your head!!!


----------



## greens

Sorry to read your news Barnabibear.
I join the others and hope that your follow up test has a positive outcome for you and your husband.
Wishing you both the best of success with your follow up check.
Hugs and strength.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mistyy said:


> Oh Barnie ... :hugs: Hospital error? I didn't realise that. If you ever want to speak about it here or talk about your lovely boy then do. Please. It's always ok and we are here to listen. I stopped posting because everyone else did too, lol. I wonder how you are often. Heartbreaking to read your update. I know there's no words to really comfort you or ideas you havn't already had, but i'm sending massive hugs and sending strength for you. I so hope the news is going to be good. HCG going up. It's so so bloody expensive IVF isn't it? We would never have been able to afford it. The emotional roller-coaster must ramp up by about x 1000000 once you've committed so much cash to it too, on top of everything else. I cannot imagine. My 4 years of TTC were spent mostly feeling like a fool for trying. We were so lucky. I'm praying for the same miracle for you. x
> 
> Pippi - oh i'm hanging on every word! Loving hearing about your pregnancy. I know exactly how it feels to not let yourself feel any joy _just in case_. I look back on my pregnancy and wish i could have spent more time just enjoying it but it's natural to worry. No way round it. Let us know how you get on on Thu. I needed reassurance every 5 mins! It's amazing how they just send you away and let you get on with the gestating!
> 
> (p.s: No wuthering heights?!?!?! I'd have been inconsolable :haha:)
> 
> Maxi - how on earth did you quintuple on BC pills :wacko::hugs: Yes i think i'm more sensitive to everything generally now i'm older too. Can you try a different pill? I really aught to be doing/taking something for BC. But am not. Just don't honestly think it's needed :shrug: (plus don't want the hassle)
> 
> Garfie + butterfly :wave:
> 
> AFM - Sammy is trying to stand on her own! I'm very alarmed as we haven't even adjusted to her crawling yet! It all happened so fast. At 6 months she wasn't rolling over and was only just sitting up. 7 weeks later she's whizzing round the house and wanting to walk! We've only got one stair gate in place. Going out tomorrow to buy 3 more, lol. One for bottom of the stairs, one for the kitchen (oven gets hot to the touch) and one for the downstairs loo. The litter tray and cat food is in there :dohh:
> 
> Love and hugs all round xxxxx

It was rather dumb of me ha ha. I was 25 I think and took all 5 and projectiled vomited in front of my boyfriend.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> So sorry to hear Barbear that's so sad and terrible for you. I am sure that after they found issues that they could treat and then when you get a bfp you get to see some hope only for it to be cruelly taken away.
> I don't think HCG has to double in 48hr to be ok values...did you put the levels into some of those hcg calculators which will tell you whether you are in normal range...
> Its a small bit of hope that hcg is increasing....but its a tough wait till next Tuesday.
> Did you have any embryos left after your donor cycle?
> Is it financial that you can't go again? I guess it can take more than one shot to get the outcome you desire ...and now that you have started medication its a shame not to be able to try again. But you have enough on you plate at the minute and just need to get through this difficult time.
> Keep posting here, I know its been very quite for a few months but keep us updated on things and get some support from the ladies on here.
> 
> 
> Good luck for after the 16th max. Strange that birth control affects you so much now...are you on a slightly different pill than before ?
> Keep us posted on how things go...
> 
> max, I would n't say I'm in heaven knowing there is a little one in there ! Wish I could say that. Mostly just terrified that something will go wrong.
> I'm afraid this good news will be taken from us too and like Barnibear said earlier would prefer to have never got the BFP if that's the case. We had kinda accepted our childlessness and now this will put us back at square one if things go wrong.
> My symptoms have really decreased this last few days which does not help my anxiety. I've read somewhere that around 10 weeks they can diminish but I can't help but think the worst. When we saw HB at 7.5 weeks they said risks of a mc are now low I can't help but feel I could still be one of that unfortunate cases. We have a NHS hospital appointment on Thursday so hopefully they will do a scan and let me find out if all is ok. Its amazing how you need reassurance just after 2 weeks....

Yes I know. With my twins I panicked till I saw the heartbeats, panicked till 12 weeks, panicked till the amnios, panicked till the amnio results, panicked till the 20 week scan and then relaxed and enjoyed myself for about 1 week till my cervix started shortening and all hell broke loose and I had them at 28 weeks. So I know. But on a positive note I had no symptoms with my twins early on and every symptom every cycle for the last 1 1/2 years and I haven't been pregnant. In fact I feel pregnant right now and I'm on birth control ha ha.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes, max .. Its terrible, wish I could just live in the moment. I can imagine double the worry with twins. I must look up about this cervix shortening....see some private clinics offer it so must see if I need it....and must see if I need to worry about it :wacko:
Lol to feeling pregnant now and being on birth control..

She's starting to walk early is she Misty? ...I think my niece and nephew were nearly a year before they tried to walk. Just need to ensure cat can get through the stair gate....in case it does its business elsewhere :nope:

Thinking of you today Barni...hope the scan went ok.


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi,

My scan today confirmed that it was an empty sac. So taking some tablets tonight to bring on the miscarriage. So, thats us done with ttc. Its a bitter pill to swallow, the last 3 years of hope then heartache, then hope again have ended in heartache. I wish it was different, and we'd had our happy ending but it would seem that its not to be. Desperately sad right now.

Hope all goes well for you on Thurs Pippi, im sure you'll get all the reassurance you'll need to see you through to the 12 week mark, when hopefully you can start enjoying your pregnancy. Xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Sending huge hugs to you Barni, I'm so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Barnabibear said:


> Hi,
> 
> My scan today confirmed that it was an empty sac. So taking some tablets tonight to bring on the miscarriage. So, thats us done with ttc. Its a bitter pill to swallow, the last 3 years of hope then heartache, then hope again have ended in heartache. I wish it was different, and we'd had our happy ending but it would seem that its not to be. Desperately sad right now.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you on Thurs Pippi, im sure you'll get all the reassurance you'll need to see you through to the 12 week mark, when hopefully you can start enjoying your pregnancy. Xxx

I'm so sorry. I've been there 4 times. I hope that somehow this isn't the end of the road for you.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> Yes, max .. Its terrible, wish I could just live in the moment. I can imagine double the worry with twins. I must look up about this cervix shortening....see some private clinics offer it so must see if I need it....and must see if I need to worry about it :wacko:
> Lol to feeling pregnant now and being on birth control..
> 
> She's starting to walk early is she Misty? ...I think my niece and nephew were nearly a year before they tried to walk. Just need to ensure cat can get through the stair gate....in case it does its business elsewhere :nope:
> 
> Thinking of you today Barni...hope the scan went ok.

Don't worry about your cervix! With twins everything is a whole different story including having cervical shortening.


----------



## garfie

Barni - I am so sorry Hun MASSIVE :hugs:

:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Barnie, don't know what to say but just so sorry. 
Keep posting here if you are up to it...if it helps you and you find it supportive.

Thanks max...will cross that off my list!


----------



## Mistyy

Barnie i am so dreadfully sorry. I was so hoping to hear a different outcome for you. Heart felt virtual hugs my lovely.

As pippi says please stay if you can xxxxxx


----------



## Mistyy

Pippi - it feels early :dohh: lol. My eldest, Alice (21 now!), never crawled much and was walking at about 11 months i think. But she was a small baby, like Sammy. My 2nd, Chloe, was a heavy baby (9lb 13oz eek) and she 'bum shuffled' and didn't walk till she was about 16 months. No.3, Daisy, was smallish and walked by the time she was one. Sammy was little as you know and is whizzing about just fine on all fours ... so she might settle for that for a while, fingers crossed! :haha:

Yes, the baby gate which we have our eye on for the downstairs loo has a cat flap in it. What a great idea! You can buy them on amazon (or we might buy a normal one at half the price and DH can cut a hole in it).

Your appt. is today isn't it? Let us know how you get on. I'm sure you'll be fine. Don't be disappointed if it feels a bit 'conveyer belt' like at NHS anti-natal appointments. I found that if you really need support over specific worries you have to make it known quite clearly, otherwise it's a bit of a case of get you in quick and out quick (understandable i know given the lack of funds) and before you know it you're back out in the car park with the same worries you went in with :wacko::flower:

:wave: @ garfie, maxi, butterfly and all fellow lurkers xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope you doing ok Barnie and that the treatment isn't too physically painful. 

Lol, Misty, stair gates with cat flaps !!! They think of everything !!

Seems like Sam is following the pattern of your 'smaller' babies...its funny is nt it? Guess the heavier ones require more effort to get mobile.

My scan went well today. Thankfully 
All went well today thankfully....feteus measuring a few days ahead at 11w. Could make out arms and legs this time ! We were there 3.5 hours in total...so glad to get home as it was a long afternoon. Booked in for anomaly scan on Friday before Christmas eek, eek
It all seems so surreal really...realise how lucky we are. No one went on too much about my age either...
Yes it was a bit like a convert belt as you said Misty. A lot of box ticking to say that they told you this bit of information. But think I got to ask all the questions I needed. They don't nucal fold testing here in Northern Ireland (due to the anti abortion laws) so consultant recommended harmony test if we were going to do any private testing.
I'm not going to get amini etc done as could not live with myself if induced a mc. 
We won't action anything on results anyway but would like to know our risks and be a little prepared if risks come out high. Although I know the big problem you had Misty with Harmony...


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> Hope you doing ok Barnie and that the treatment isn't too physically painful.
> 
> Lol, Misty, stair gates with cat flaps !!! They think of everything !!
> 
> Seems like Sam is following the pattern of your 'smaller' babies...its funny is nt it? Guess the heavier ones require more effort to get mobile.
> 
> My scan went well today. Thankfully
> All went well today thankfully....feteus measuring a few days ahead at 11w. Could make out arms and legs this time ! We were there 3.5 hours in total...so glad to get home as it was a long afternoon. Booked in for anomaly scan on Friday before Christmas eek, eek
> It all seems so surreal really...realise how lucky we are. No one went on too much about my age either...
> Yes it was a bit like a convert belt as you said Misty. A lot of box ticking to say that they told you this bit of information. But think I got to ask all the questions I needed. They don't nucal fold testing here in Northern Ireland (due to the anti abortion laws) so consultant recommended harmony test if we were going to do any private testing.
> I'm not going to get amini etc done as could not live with myself if induced a mc.
> We won't action anything on results anyway but would like to know our risks and be a little prepared if risks come out high. Although I know the big problem you had Misty with Harmony...

Congrats!


----------



## Mistyy

How are you doing Barnie? x :hugs: Thinking of you, lovely.

So glad it was all positive yesterday pippi :flower: No they didn't mention my age much at all throughout the pregnancy (until the end and they hit me with the bloody induction thing, if you remember). My midwife ha a lady on her books at the same time as me who was in her early 50s. So i felt like a young thing in comparison! :haha: She said to me more than once that a healthy mid 40s lady is less likely to have complications than an unfit 20 something. So there we go.

Preparing to hand hold for the 12 week scan :thumbup: That is nerve wracking i wont lie.

Yes i had trouble with the Harmony test (failed twice) but ... with hindsight it is possible that i was carrying a twin that never grew, (that massive bleed at 15 weeks?) and apparently Harmony doesn't work with multiple fetus' DNA. (or something). It was so worth it anyway though, as the scan they performed was so detailed, much more detailed than the NHS one, and the follow up care was brill.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Brilliant news Pippi :happydance: I guess they just go to 20 week scan then if they don't do NT. I can see their point but yes is good to be prepared for any possible outcome so Harmony sounds like a good plan. I think you can find out the gender from harmony can't you? 

Barni, massive hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs:

Hugs to you too Garfie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

Heartfelt hug to Barni. Be kind to yourselves.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Still thinking of you Barnie....hope you doing ok.

Thanks girls for the congrats.

Yes butterfly you can find out the sex from harmony..you have to tick a box saying you want to know. Not sure if I'd want to know...the element of surprise would be nice. You found out the gender did n't you ? 

Don't know if I'd class myself as a fit misty ! I really have poor core muscles and think they all went to pot after my pain condition developed...
Stopped exercising as much as I used to and I think its been a slow decline since.
But I'm not overweight and eat well so doing the best I can. I spend probably 1-2 years doing physio exercises to improve my core but noticed no improvement in back fatigue that I get.... so just gave us as doing the exercises as it was turning into a real chore.

Yes I'm terrified of the 20wk scan...thanks for the offer of handholding ! Its funny how people view it. My dh told his sister (who had kids when she was in early 20s) the date of the scan.....She just said its great, you'll love it ...you get to see face etc. 
To me its this huge hurdle of dread with potential devastating news.

Yes I remember the induction scenario...they said to me they don't let us older women go past full term. ...must read back on what the experts said to you as know you got conflicting advice..
The doctor seemed surprised that I had used my own eggs when I had ivf. I guess they get lots of donor eggs...which would ease the worry of potential chromosomal abnormalities a bit probably. My risks are those of a 43 year old as my egg was from last year...but not a big difference.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I found out the gender, just wanted to know what I was in for and be able to plan! Also boys names are really hard to come up with :wacko:


----------



## Mistyy

*Butterfly* it's funny isn't it, about names. After we had our 12 week all clear we felt able to start to 'believe' in the pregnancy. On the drive home from London we umm'd and ahh'd about names and came up with a boys name straight away! No girls name for aaages. It was Leo :) Way after the 'gender' scan even at 20 weeks. We ended up like: 'right she's coming in 8 weeks we_ really_ need to come up with a name, lol.

*Pippi* - oh i wouldn't class myself as exactly 'fit' either! I couldn't run a mile! I meant fit as in no *major* health probs, good nutrition, not smoking, no drinking (to excess), drugs, normal weight, able to cope with the rigors of pregnancy basically. 

The difference in attitude to these scans, depending on your circs. (age!), is huge. When i had my older 3 in my 20s i honestly saw the scans as mainly a great chance to have a peep at baby. I was relieved to hear baby had all it's limbs and a strong heart beat of course but i don't remember worrying about much else! Big change in your 40s!! Yes it turns into a bloody tortuous ordeal. The run up to it - ''what if ... .....'', then the scan itself ''... being strong, preparing for the worst'', and then the euphoria of good news lasts about 2 days before you start googling ''bad things that can be picked up ...'' at the next darn scan. Exhausting. 

<holds hand>

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lol, misty...I like your definition of fit ..I don't think i could run a mile either but then I always hated jogging....all that boring pavement pounding! Typical Misty that you had a boys name and then a girl comes along and you struggle for a name (but you picked a good name in the end) and that you struggled Butterfly for a boys name !

Never though about being worried after the 20 wk scan if news was good....I think you can just deal with the immediate hurdle and I can't see past that at the minute. But so agree with you about the sense of relief after all the worry...

Decided to put yourselves through some more stress and going for nucal fold testing on Thursday. Still not sure if we'd have been better to live in a bubble of ignorance for longer but if we want to do nucal fold we have a short window of opportunity.
We'll skip the harmony (unless results come back very bad on Thursday) as I don't think I could handle the 2 week wait and getting the news over the phone. We are heading to my family at the weekend (for my dad's 80th birthday) so really hope the news is ok as don't want to be miserable and worried the whole time...


Barnie...hope things are ok.
Max, how's the treatment going....you mist have started by now...

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck on Thursday pippi although I'm sure you won't need it and can have fun at you dad's party :thumbup:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> Lol, misty...I like your definition of fit ..I don't think i could run a mile either but then I always hated jogging....all that boring pavement pounding! Typical Misty that you had a boys name and then a girl comes along and you struggle for a name (but you picked a good name in the end) and that you struggled Butterfly for a boys name !
> 
> Never though about being worried after the 20 wk scan if news was good....I think you can just deal with the immediate hurdle and I can't see past that at the minute. But so agree with you about the sense of relief after all the worry...
> 
> Decided to put yourselves through some more stress and going for nucal fold testing on Thursday. Still not sure if we'd have been better to live in a bubble of ignorance for longer but if we want to do nucal fold we have a short window of opportunity.
> We'll skip the harmony (unless results come back very bad on Thursday) as I don't think I could handle the 2 week wait and getting the news over the phone. We are heading to my family at the weekend (for my dad's 80th birthday) so really hope the news is ok as don't want to be miserable and worried the whole time...
> 
> 
> Barnie...hope things are ok.
> Max, how's the treatment going....you mist have started by now...
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok


All will be fine I'm sure. My cycle blew apart. First I had only 3 follicles they liked at the Day 6 sono. On Day 8 that number went down to 2 and I was told to prepare for an IUI this weekend. Then I get an email later that day telling me that I'm in the 1-1.5% of women who ovulate on Lupron. So I stopped all my meds Monday and waited for instructions. Was told yesterday that this cycle is salvageable so I stay off meds now and on Tuesday I will start a different Lupron shot, call in with the 1st day of my bleed, go for a baseline on day 2 and restart all these meds to try again.


----------



## Mistyy

Bloody hell Maxi - i barely understood all that but the very very best of luck to you :thumbup::thumbup: Let us know how you go.

Pippi - thinking of you tomorrow :flower: Sure all will be fine :thumbup::thumbup: You'll be in my thoughts. Have a good wkend with your family; we're off down to London to Jim's parents on Sat for the day. First time Sammy will be crawling at a big family do. Older kids running wild. Eeek. I imagine either me or Jim will explode with the stress of following her round and keeping her safe at some point!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope next attempt goes well Maxi. Are you doing Ivf that they were going to convert to iui since lower egg numbers ? Your drugs and protocol seem to be quite different to mine.. So are they going to try again next month? Surely if you ovulated they can't salvage that cycle? 
Or is there something I am missing...
But the whole process is stressful enough without having things not go as expected...here's hoping your next cycle will be a success.

Good luck this weekend Misty... I'm sure Sammy will have a ball though despite you and dh being nervous wrecks.

We had our private nuchal translucency scan today. It was measuring 1.9 mm and anything below 2.4mm is good. Phew... For now. Getting blood results next week.. Hope they also are good as otherwise will increase the risk again. Of course managed to find stories online where scan measurements are good but bloods are not!! Anything to torture myself ...but so far just please today went as well as could be hoped for.
My risk was 1 in 30 (based on age alone) but after scan its now 1 in 130 for Downs. Tri 13 & 18 risks are much lower. My risks are Still high compared to younger women but big improvement for me.
Baby was so active...it was constantly kicking. Really does nt feel its 'inside me' ...feels more I am looking at a video....until I laughed and then the image went all fuzzy on the screen!

Probably won't be on here much over the next few days but happy Halloween to everyone.


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news pippi, glad all was ok :happydance:

Sorry your cycle was messed up maxi, hope you can get things restarted :thumbup:

Have fun Mistyy! :haha:


----------



## Mistyy

Oh great news Pippi :happydance: yes waiting for the bloods is more torture. And the dreaded risk factor. I got my final results via a phone call while in Sainsburys car park! My heart was in my mouth. She said i've got the results here - do you want them now? I thought oh god - it's bad news then. And i'm alone in a car park. I felt so sick. But all was fine! :happydance: Sure all will be well for you. Have good weekend :flower:

Thank you Butterfly :thumbup::wave:

Barnie - thinking of you lovely xxx

Love to all x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> Hope next attempt goes well Maxi. Are you doing Ivf that they were going to convert to iui since lower egg numbers ? Your drugs and protocol seem to be quite different to mine.. So are they going to try again next month? Surely if you ovulated they can't salvage that cycle?
> Or is there something I am missing...
> But the whole process is stressful enough without having things not go as expected...here's hoping your next cycle will be a success.
> 
> Good luck this weekend Misty... I'm sure Sammy will have a ball though despite you and dh being nervous wrecks.
> 
> We had our private nuchal translucency scan today. It was measuring 1.9 mm and anything below 2.4mm is good. Phew... For now. Getting blood results next week.. Hope they also are good as otherwise will increase the risk again. Of course managed to find stories online where scan measurements are good but bloods are not!! Anything to torture myself ...but so far just please today went as well as could be hoped for.
> My risk was 1 in 30 (based on age alone) but after scan its now 1 in 130 for Downs. Tri 13 & 18 risks are much lower. My risks are Still high compared to younger women but big improvement for me.
> Baby was so active...it was constantly kicking. Really does nt feel its 'inside me' ...feels more I am looking at a video....until I laughed and then the image went all fuzzy on the screen!
> 
> Probably won't be on here much over the next few days but happy Halloween to everyone.

Congrats! They were going to convert to IUI because they didn't expect to get anymore than the 2 follicles they saw. As far as salvaging the cycle all they mean is that I can start right away and not wait for this bleed and another bleed I think.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Understand now max. Hope things going so well for this new cycle...good you could just go ahead with it as delaying another month would push you very close to Christmas.

Told my family the good news ...greeted with lots of surprise as I think most people though we had decided not to have kids.
However on the way back to-day got a call from the consultant about my blood results for downs etc. Screening. After the scan they said my risk was 1 in 92 for downs (looking back on my notes I had posted wrong value here last week) which was a good improvement on my age based risk of 1 in 30. However the blood results have now increased my risk to 1 in 42 for Downs. Tri 18 risk is 1 in 15,000, a bit high he said but he not too concerned about that...so at least that's good news as Tri18 is almost always fatal.

So after living in a happy bubble for the weekend now we are worried and a bit anxious.
He would n't give me the exact numbers that bloods were but said we could go for a harmony blood test to see what that reveals...we won't go for amino as no way will I risk a miscarriage....so harmony is at least non invasive and I think 99% accurate....just have to pay £450. Hoping to get it done tomorrow and then have to wait 2 weeks..

I guess at my age any slight anamoly will really increase risk but I will grill the nurse/midwife for my actual blood results tomorrow ....as a low value of papA can be a sign of potential growth problems, preeclampsia etc.
Not sure how I'll last 2 weeks...and then get another phone call at some random day/time with such significant news.


----------



## Mistyy

Oh hang on in there Pippi. :hugs::hugs: I know it's terrifying. You said ''However the blood results have now increased my risk to 1 in 42'', so do you know what exactly has pushed this up? Or is that what you're going to grill the MW on?

My risks based just on age and history at the start of preg. were horrendous - 1:*15* i think :dohh: :cry: They dropped to 1:30 after the scan in London, and dropped a little more again after bloods here at the hos. They ended up at 1:50 something i think. They never got into 3 figures. We were so elated with that final figure (having started out at 1:15) and i can remember seeing peoples faces, when we told them joyfully about the final risk figure, trying hard to look positive for us. But these were folk with 1:1000,000,000 risks. (exagerating there, but you know what i mean).

What i'm trying to get to is: Don't Fret. I know it's hard, but 1:42 is still a very very remote chance. It's a question of perspective. I don't blame you about the Amnio. by the way. We were the same.

Chill :friend: 
Is it Harmony test today then? How did it go? (they take lots of blood!)
<hand holds for these 2 weeks> :)

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Misty. They measure hcg and a protein growth factor called papp a. High hcg and low pappa are associated with downs. The closer the bloods are too a median value of 1 the better. The midwife today couldn't interpret the numbers for me...I got absolute numbers but no idea of if its grams/moles/units etc and no idea of how close/far away they are to the standard median of 1. Ironically in early pregnancy you want decent hcg values and now I want lower values.
Seems I have to wait for them to post me the details...and even then I'm not confident they tell me the numbers. You'd think when you are going private they'd have all results there for me this morning.

Was your risk 1in 15 initially? I can imagine you were pleased when after every test it improved slightly. My age/background risk was 1 in 25 and nows its 1 in 42 so I should be pleased....its just hard to be told last week it was nearly 1 in 100 and for it to drop...
Midwife said bloods are more definitive that the scan so can't relax and say oh well the scan was good.
I guess I'm not a glass half full kind of girl ! 

The harmony test takes 14 working days and the lab probably won't receive it till early next week....she said she has never know it to come back early. And if they have to use the 2nd sample they took today then it's a bit longer again...so we are looking at no results until December. I asked them to post results to me rather than a phone call...don't want to get bad news in an inappropriate place. I hinted that if results are good then they can phone but can't see them remembering that.
Yes lots of blood but I have good veins ....

We declined the sex determination....couldn't really decide but she said it depends on if you Are the kind of person that open their presents before Xmas morning or waits !


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> Thanks Misty. They measure hcg and a protein growth factor called papp a. High hcg and low pappa are associated with downs. The closer the bloods are too a median value of 1 the better. The midwife today couldn't interpret the numbers for me...I got absolute numbers but no idea of if its grams/moles/units etc and no idea of how close/far away they are to the standard median of 1. Ironically in early pregnancy you want decent hcg values and now I want lower values.
> Seems I have to wait for them to post me the details...and even then I'm not confident they tell me the numbers. You'd think when you are going private they'd have all results there for me this morning.
> 
> Was your risk 1in 15 initially? I can imagine you were pleased when after every test it improved slightly. My age/background risk was 1 in 25 and nows its 1 in 42 so I should be pleased....its just hard to be told last week it was nearly 1 in 100 and for it to drop...
> Midwife said bloods are more definitive that the scan so can't relax and say oh well the scan was good.
> I guess I'm not a glass half full kind of girl !
> 
> The harmony test takes 14 working days and the lab probably won't receive it till early next week....she said she has never know it to come back early. And if they have to use the 2nd sample they took today then it's a bit longer again...so we are looking at no results until December. I asked them to post results to me rather than a phone call...don't want to get bad news in an inappropriate place. I hinted that if results are good then they can phone but can't see them remembering that.
> Yes lots of blood but I have good veins ....
> 
> We declined the sex determination....couldn't really decide but she said it depends on if you Are the kind of person that open their presents before Xmas morning or waits !


Not thinking to change your mind but just to give you info - amnios are very safe if done at a facility and by a doc who's experienced. At least that's the way it is here in the US. I had amnios done on both twins, 2 docs were involved ( my ob and my high risk doc) and both have done them routinely. Any miscarriage that occurs within 2 weeks of an amnio is attributed to the amnio but there's question there as to if that miscarriage would have occurred on it's own and had nothing to do with the amnio. But again that's here in the states and in NY so I can't speak for anywhere else. And misty is right. Those risk numbers plummet with age alone. I forgot what my numbers were but they sucked. My NT was fine but the blood tests they do don't work for twins and I was going for the amnio anyway. The harmony wasn't available yet (I was actually part of the study used in the final determination of the usefulness of the test). I just know you'll be fine.


----------



## Mistyy

Hmmm, not surprised to hear the MW couldn't or wouldn't say much about your bloods/risk etc. I found it a struggle to get anyone to talk to me in depth about it. Always the head tilt and 'your aaaaaaaaage etc etc etc' though. It was as if you showed any real deep interest they began to worry you were going to quote them/blame them at a later date. It's sad because you just crave info when you're in that situation, i know. 

(The funny thing was the rest of the time any mention of my age was poo poo'd! ''Good grief woman you're not old, etc' :dohh:)

I remember the 2 week wait for harmony (it's all 2 week waits this pregnancy lark!) It's like living in limbo. Horrid. ((hugs)) Taking 2 blood samples at the first visit is a good idea. I had to trail all the way back to central London give my 2nd sample when the first failed. Good idea too to have the postal news rather than the phone call. I just hope it all goes along quickly for you Pippi. Everything will be fine :)

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi I will be optimistic for you as I think they always paint a bit of a bleak picture with age but like Mistyy said there is a great chance that everything will be ok :hugs:
Hoping the time goes quickly for you xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

yes max,i have read that amino mc rates depends on the doctor but not sure id be able to find one locally with 0% rates and not sure how easy it to find out that information either. The harmony test should be almost as accurate...
And amino can't be preformed till I think around 15 weeks so would have to wait anyway...
How's your treatment going, hope things are going better than last cycle.

Yes Misty...its frustrating when the mw dodge your questions. She was much interested in was I sleeping, peeing much in middle of night etc. Felt like saying I might sleep better if you could answer my questions !
still think when she was the only staff on there when I turned up after my nucal bloods she should have made herself more informed. After all I paid £255 for scan and bloods and almost one week later have n't got the risk print out from them with more details and no Idea of how skewed my bloods were. 

Not sure when the harmony bloods will ever be even sent to States...blood taken on wed, posted to clinic in london to arrive thur. Then the London clinic have to invoice me (by post !!!) and I have to pay it before they send it to lab in States. So it already feel a long process to get the blood to lab..and then the subsequent almost 3 week wait. So I have to endure 2x 2 weeks waits!
Thanks for the offer of handholding...I'll probably be ringing the clinic every few days at the end to see if results have come in.
There was another lady on another forum who is 1 year younger than me, her risk after scan was 1 in 143, after bloods it went to 1 in 2800. Can't help but wish it was me with that good news. Think she was meaning to be supportive to me but its made me more anxious again now....

How did your weekend with the family go? Was Sammy into everything as you suspected ? 

I'll try and believe your optimism Butterfly but its hard when you are in the middle of it.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> yes max,i have read that amino mc rates depends on the doctor but not sure id be able to find one locally with 0% rates and not sure how easy it to find out that information either. The harmony test should be almost as accurate...
> And amino can't be preformed till I think around 15 weeks so would have to wait anyway...
> How's your treatment going, hope things are going better than last cycle.
> 
> Yes Misty...its frustrating when the mw dodge your questions. She was much interested in was I sleeping, peeing much in middle of night etc. Felt like saying I might sleep better if you could answer my questions !
> still think when she was the only staff on there when I turned up after my nucal bloods she should have made herself more informed. After all I paid £255 for scan and bloods and almost one week later have n't got the risk print out from them with more details and no Idea of how skewed my bloods were.
> 
> Not sure when the harmony bloods will ever be even sent to States...blood taken on wed, posted to clinic in london to arrive thur. Then the London clinic have to invoice me (by post !!!) and I have to pay it before they send it to lab in States. So it already feel a long process to get the blood to lab..and then the subsequent almost 3 week wait. So I have to endure 2x 2 weeks waits!
> Thanks for the offer of handholding...I'll probably be ringing the clinic every few days at the end to see if results have come in.
> There was another lady on another forum who is 1 year younger than me, her risk after scan was 1 in 143, after bloods it went to 1 in 2800. Can't help but wish it was me with that good news. Think she was meaning to be supportive to me but its made me more anxious again now....
> 
> How did your weekend with the family go? Was Sammy into everything as you suspected ?
> 
> I'll try and believe your optimism Butterfly but its hard when you are in the middle of it.


My treatment sucks. I've been on the Lupron almost a week and it looks like it's delaying my period. Since I ovulated I assumed that I would get a period 14 days after but that would have been this weekend and nothing. I'm feeling very down about the whole thing. It's like my body wants to shut down and I won't admit to myself that it's time to let it go.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Barni xxx :cry: I'm so very very sorry hun.

Mistyy what is it with these kids? Mine started crawling forwards (after shuffling backwards for months) a month ago. 5 days after that he started standing up and then within a few days was cruising the furniture. Right now he's starting moving between furniture.... what a freakin whirlwind!

Hi everyone else - am at work so should update more properly later!


----------



## Mistyy

*Maxi* - :hugs: Sorry to hear it's not going well and that you are getting disheartened. Could you get a different treatment protocol at a different clinic? I understand completely the urgency to get this right ASAP. Be strong xx :hugs::hugs:

*Maddy* - :wave: I know! Sammy was late to roll over but is making up for it now! Cruising etc. She took notice of the stairs for the very first time yesterday ... looked up at them for a moment ... and then climbed straight to the top in about 3 mins flat! (with me right behind her) :dohh: Cue Jim hurridly putting up the last baby gate at the bottom. When they start bridging the the gaps between furniture it's heart stopping isn't it? Sammy has begun just letting go off what she's holding on to and just standing there. Swaying gently and grinning while everyone holds their breath, lol. I'm not ready for this!!!!!!! :dohh::haha:

*Pippi* - yes especially after paying privately you would expect a bit more attention to those important details. Have you got the print out yet? Has your harmony test been sent off to the states yet do you know? Fingers crossed it'll be quick. I _think_ i got my repeat test results a couple of days early. Depends how busy they are perhaps? When i did mine i was lucky enough to catch the £100 offer thing they were doing. You had to apply by week 10 or something. Anyway - very definitely all the hand holding you need here :friends: I remember how each day seemed to take forever while waiting. It's such life changing stuff. Does your work know you are preg? I found it very hard keeping up normal appearances day to day with folk who didn't know while going through all this.

Sammy was good at the big get together, thanks for asking :) She coped fine with her older cousins roaring round the place. We just had to get them to watch out for little fingers on the floor! Jim was very protective of her and got a bit grumpy at the older ones. Bless him. 

What are everyone's plans for xmas? It's not long is it. Done a bit of internet shopping for some prezzies yesterday. Loads more to do. Hubby bought a big blue neon reindeer for the front of the house at the weekend! Very classy :haha:

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Its a pain waiting for af isn't it maxi. Lupron seems to be similar to prostrap which I got...both used to shut your hormones down. It didn't delay my af by much but I've heard some girls in my clinic having af delayed so try not to panic. It's not a bad sing...just I know you want to get going.

No print out yet misty ! I rang yesterday and no sign of it en route even....the secretary checked to see if it was dictated and waiting to be typed up but noting so shes going to print it out and get him to sign it. Not impressed. I asked her to get my numbers which was v difficult to do over phone as she said she has no medical background and all the ng/ IU/ etc meant noting. I said MoM which is what all sites quote and she said bingo that's there...so at least I got those numbers. Bless her she was very helpful and patient. 
My papp a (which is a growth hormone) is fine but free HCG is 3.4 times more than most people. I think anything above 2.5 times is a cause for concern. So my placenta is pumping out too much HCG (its good to have it high early in preg but then you want it to drop over when placenta starts producing it). Guess that could point to chromosomal issues...but there are times where there is no explanation...so hope I am one of those.
It could also point to potential placenta/growth issue..not that Mr consultant said any of that to me. I think typical profile in downs is low papp a, high HCG and thicker nucal measurement. I only have one. Of those so hoping that's a good sign

No idea if bloods sent to states....have n't paid for test yet as no invoice received. Secretary said London clinic should send bloods to USA before receding payment...midwife said opposite !!! So who knows when the 14 working day countdown begins. Its almost better to have no idea as I can't do a countdown if you know what I mean.
I only have told my line manager about the pregnancy...he did ask me on Monday how things were and I told him about the anxiety I'm under...more just so he knows how stressed I am and hopefully will be mindful of that.
Will have to start telling other people soon as won't be able to hide it much longer...
But don't think I can bear to hear congrats etc while I feel so worried...the harmony test is all I can focus on and don't want to be blurting that out to everyone.
but then if news is bad...will even be worse to tell people until I get my head around idea...and by that stage people I'm afraid people will start to guess.

I know I sound so ungrateful especially after the trouble we had ttc...but its hard when you are worried to see anything else.

I have a work colleague who had a mc last march...who I will have to tell this week as she's over in our office and I think it'll be strange not to tell her as I work quite closely with her. I know how she will feel so at least I hope I can make it not quite so hard to hear.

Cute to see Jim so protective over her. Her first trip up the stairs...wow, must be so exciting for her. Good motivation for Jim to install last stair gate. We never had stair gates when we were small...not sure how my mother coped with 5 small kids..but then we all did have a few tumbles down the stairs ! 

Love the sound of the neon reindeer...you'll have to attach a pic when its lit up.
No Xmas shopping started yet....dh aunt was saying she has 43 people to buy for so don't envy her !


----------



## Mistyy

Lord pippi! :hugs: As if dealing with the worry is not enough you have to deal with sloppy admin. and totally conflicting info.! (fees for Harmony) Well done to the secretary who tried to help with the blood stats. Similar happened to me with the blood sugar results after glucose test last Nov. after waiting over a week. Receptionist at doc's finding the print out and asking me if it'd help to read out the numbers. Er ... no! It would be funny if it weren't so stressful.

I've sent you a private message xxx


----------



## greens

If you are going to love and cherish this baby what ever the outcome focus on the now and loving being pregnant this is the moment you know, the rest will follow.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Just a quick post to say surprisingly got harmony blood results back today over phone from consultants secretary and its low risk. That was way less than 14 working days and have nt even got the invoice yet! 
So so relieved....my heart was in my mouth as I was at work at time. She told me results were in, then proceeded to ask me my dob before she would give them to me....don't know what dob I gave her ! as my mind was racing.
Two weeks of torture...no more unnecessary tests from now on for us apart from the usual scans.
all I can say is that we are emotional wrecks...but happy wrecks...I couldn't be rational and logical this last 2 weeks despite trying to talk myself around. 
We could have found out the sex but decided not to...

Thanks for all the support here...


----------



## maxxiandniko

Pippi_elk said:


> Just a quick post to say surprisingly got harmony blood results back today over phone from consultants secretary and its low risk. That was way less than 14 working days and have nt even got the invoice yet!
> So so relieved....my heart was in my mouth as I was at work at time. She told me results were in, then proceeded to ask me my dob before she would give them to me....don't know what dob I gave her ! as my mind was racing.
> Two weeks of torture...no more unnecessary tests from now on for us apart from the usual scans.
> all I can say is that we are emotional wrecks...but happy wrecks...I couldn't be rational and logical this last 2 weeks despite trying to talk myself around.
> We could have found out the sex but decided not to...
> 
> Thanks for all the support here...

Congrats!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mistyy said:


> *Maxi* - :hugs: Sorry to hear it's not going well and that you are getting disheartened. Could you get a different treatment protocol at a different clinic? I understand completely the urgency to get this right ASAP. Be strong xx :hugs::hugs:
> 
> *Maddy* - :wave: I know! Sammy was late to roll over but is making up for it now! Cruising etc. She took notice of the stairs for the very first time yesterday ... looked up at them for a moment ... and then climbed straight to the top in about 3 mins flat! (with me right behind her) :dohh: Cue Jim hurridly putting up the last baby gate at the bottom. When they start bridging the the gaps between furniture it's heart stopping isn't it? Sammy has begun just letting go off what she's holding on to and just standing there. Swaying gently and grinning while everyone holds their breath, lol. I'm not ready for this!!!!!!! :dohh::haha:
> 
> *Pippi* - yes especially after paying privately you would expect a bit more attention to those important details. Have you got the print out yet? Has your harmony test been sent off to the states yet do you know? Fingers crossed it'll be quick. I _think_ i got my repeat test results a couple of days early. Depends how busy they are perhaps? When i did mine i was lucky enough to catch the £100 offer thing they were doing. You had to apply by week 10 or something. Anyway - very definitely all the hand holding you need here :friends: I remember how each day seemed to take forever while waiting. It's such life changing stuff. Does your work know you are preg? I found it very hard keeping up normal appearances day to day with folk who didn't know while going through all this.
> 
> Sammy was good at the big get together, thanks for asking :) She coped fine with her older cousins roaring round the place. We just had to get them to watch out for little fingers on the floor! Jim was very protective of her and got a bit grumpy at the older ones. Bless him.
> 
> What are everyone's plans for xmas? It's not long is it. Done a bit of internet shopping for some prezzies yesterday. Loads more to do. Hubby bought a big blue neon reindeer for the front of the house at the weekend! Very classy :haha:
> 
> 
> Not going to another dr. It's my age that's the problem not the dr :-(


----------



## Butterfly67

That's great news pippi, maybe you can relax just a tiny bit now! :hugs:


----------



## Mistyy

*Maxi* I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: What's happening now? Are you going to continue?

*Butterfly* :wave:

:happydance: Pippi! :happydance:

I hope you can relax a bit now too. (although i know it's pretty damn hard :dohh:) Brave of you not to find out the sex. We didn't get the option with our Harmony, but found out at the 20 week scan. It was quite funny actually - we both badly wanted to know baby was ok, of course, but also we were both _*gagging*_ to know the sex of baby. After the 'all clear' the Sonographer was saying nothing much, just floating round baby going 'ahhhh - little feet, little hands'' etc. We didn't want to look _too_ rabid about wanting to know if it was a boy or a girl so didn't mention anything. Then she says, after an eternity - ''so, err, do you want to find out the sex of baby?'' And Jim and i were both like 'Oh! Oh yes i suppose so, hmmmm. Darling, you too? Do _you_ want to know the sex of baby?' 'Oh yes, why not?' etc. All laid back ... 

BUT - in our heads we were both screaming OH FOR F*** SAKE WILL YOU TELL US THE SEX ALREADY WE CANT STAND THE SUSPENSE!? :haha::haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Ha ha Misty, wonder did the sonographer have any idea how desperate you were to find out the sex ! I though they don't always tell you.
Noting brave about not finding out the sex - just thought it'd be harder to deal with knowing sex if something went wrong ...
Maybe we missed out on knowing, I think we'd both prefer a girl but really once they are healthy its ok.


So sorry to hear you feel your body is letting you down Max, what stage are you at. Hoping this cycle does not have to be abandoned.

Wave, butterfly...hope you getting all geared up for Santa coming !


----------



## Willijj448

Well hello ladies I haven't been on here for sometime now but I did scan through to see what has been going on. Boy have I missed a lot. I will be on more. I hope nothing but positive stuff for all.


----------



## maxxiandniko

So my update is that I got my period a few days after stopping the Lupron and went in for a sono but cyst was still there at 3.4 cm so they told me to rest this cycle. I'm ovulated this past week so about a week late and will call in with day 1 of my period and start again. I'm ok with it now. The break is good.


----------



## Willijj448

Good afternoon ladies. I was wondering if someone can tell me how a OPK test works and did it work good for you. I have never used one before but bought one that has a smiley face on it when you are supposed to be ready. But I want to know when the smiley face comes up does that mean I am already ovulating and it is to late or does it mean I am getting ready to ovulate. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Willlj I haven't used the smiley face ones but just used the cheapy ones that worked fine for me. I think they detect the LH surge that happens 12-36 hours before you ovulate so it gives you time to :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Max, can they do Anytihng for the cyst or is it just let it go away by itself ? I know noting about cysts so maybe stupid questions.
Well glad you are happy about the break...you start back again then in January ?

Willij, when it's a smily face then you need to bd. sounds like you got a well know brand so the instructions that came with it will explain it all.

How's everyone else ? All ready for Xmas ? Santa clause coming Misty and Butterfly ? 

I'm only half ok...really sore in pelvis for last 2 weeks to extend that its sore to walk. Just feel I ve been kicked in groin really hard or had lots of bd and I have had none! Thankfully can work from home most days but its really fustrating as so much stuff I want to do. We are moving out in January for a month as builders in so leaving dh to do most packing and boxing up. 
Have 20 wk scan on Friday...the soreness has sorta taken the focus off it so really hoping we get good news. Not sure I could cope with bad/worrying news at he the same time as the pain, and the house upheaval.


----------



## Butterfly67

I think that sounds like SPD Pippi, you may be able to get referred for physio by your midwife :thumbup: Hope it eases up though x


----------



## greens

wow look at that nearly 20 weeks already :)


----------



## Willijj448

well I would like to thank you for the responses from butterfly67 and Pippi_elk. I was wondering did you both use OPK and did they work good for you? How long did it take you to conceive once you started using them? 

I missed out this month to use the OPK so I will have to start trying to use them next month. If anyone would like to give me any adivce or comments on the OPK please feel free to tell me about your experience with them. 

thank you once again ladies


----------



## Mistyy

*Butterfly* :wave:

*Barnie* :wave:

*Maxi* :wave: Glad you are ok with the break x

*Willi * i used opks to pin point ov. I used our local store ones, Tesco. I found they were pretty acurate. I found i would start to get a positive the day before official ov day and i would still be getting a pos 4 or 5 days later :wacko: It took me 2 years to conceive. I don't know if you use it already, but the website 'Fertility Friend' was great for mapping your cycle. You can have the free version or pay a small sum and have extra diagnostic tools. You can map temp., cervical mucus, BDing, meds, etc. and see a pattern emerging eventually.

*Pippi* - :hugs: that sounds painful. I echo butterflys suggestion to ask your MW about phisio. This Friday your scan? :happydance: Come back and let us know what you saw! :) Any kicks felt yet?

Xmas in the Mistyy household is well in hand. (We have in fact already eaten a large tub of chocs which were meant to be saved for the big day :dohh: We wanted to quality test them and ... well ... one choc led to another :haha:)

Prezies are wrapped and under the tree, cards are written but not posted, food is half bought (perishables will be bought next week) and i cannot wait! We were on tenterhooks this time last year a bit too much to have fun. Plus i was big and round and couldn't bend, walk or stand for long. This year is much better. We have a final number for xmas dinner at last! Eldest daughters boyfriend has been humming and harring about where to spend xmas day. (Daughter with us for the day) He has decided to stay at his mums. Much as i like him i'm glad really, as his mum is separated from her husband and her other child is none to sociable, he is all she has. So it's 6 adults and Sammy :D

Rambling now - :haha:

Love to all :xmas9: :xmas6:


----------



## Willijj448

First off Happy New Year to all you wonderful ladies on here. 

I just a few more questions about OPK. I bought the one with the smiley face and read the insert and it says to start using on day 9 or 10 for me and it also says I can test anytime. However I have heard it isnt that good to test in the morning is this correct? I dont want to test at the wrong time of day. 

Also If I start testing today and for some reason I actually should be getting a smiley face today would it know or does it have to be that I have used it at least a couple of days? I hope you understand this question. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dojenstein

Willijj448 said:


> First off Happy New Year to all you wonderful ladies on here.
> 
> I just a few more questions about OPK. I bought the one with the smiley face and read the insert and it says to start using on day 9 or 10 for me and it also says I can test anytime. However I have heard it isnt that good to test in the morning is this correct? I dont want to test at the wrong time of day.
> 
> Also If I start testing today and for some reason I actually should be getting a smiley face today would it know or does it have to be that I have used it at least a couple of days? I hope you understand this question.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I use CBFM OPK's. I actually use the Advanced ones but sounds like you have the basic, where you either get a blank circle or a smiley. A smiley means you're LH surge has been detected and you will most likely ovulate in the next 12 - 36 hours. You don't have to be using it to build up to a smiley. They say to BD the day you get your smiley and the day after (and possibly one more after than for "insurance"). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Willijj448

Thank you dojenstein your response was very helpful and appreciative. If I could as one more question which is I would like to know can you take it first thing in the morning or is it supposed to be done like in afternoon time.


----------



## Mistyy

Willi i think with my OPKs (which were supermarket ones) the advice was to test just after mid-day. It may have it in the small print with yours. Is there a leaflet?

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL :wave::wave:

Pippi - hows it going? xxxxxxxx

Sammy is walking now. Really marching round the place! It's mad. She's so little! :haha: She is 1 in 16 days! Crazy how time flies.

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

I had alsost typed a complete message last week when my ipad battery died and I lost it all...so here we go again.

Wijji, I think clearblue more expensive ovul kits don't specify any time of day to do the test but the internet cheapies all say to do it between 2pm and 8pm. I think its good to do the he test at roughly the same time everyday whatever time you choose

Thanks butterfly for the heads up about spd. It's settled down now that I don't walk much, working from home most days now so while I don't see many people much at least I'm not in too much pain. Just need to not overdo it hoovering and moping floors as I find that hard to do.
I managed to pack the living room and sitting room contents (dh did the heavy lifting) over the chrismas holidays and move to a temporary house so while I had some bad days was surprised I was able to do so much. Hopefully it'll stay the same for the move back.

Wow, Misty, Sammy is walking...yes it all happens so fast. If she's marching about the place she must be quite confident in her walking...
Just need even more eyes to keep an watch her. Amazing that's she is now 1 year old. Hope she has a great little birthday party...

I'm doing well, thanks. The 20 wk scan was just before Cristmas and all was good. Everything is correct size, shape etc. I did n't get a great view of screen but don't care once everything is ok. Going for my 24 wk antenatal apt this week so we'll see if the they measure my size or weight as no one done that yet. Still can't believe that I'm pregnant as we had given up all hope..if that sounds strange to say 6 months after a BFP.
Sorry not been on here to post my progress but was so busy for the last few weeks. Out house is now a building site but we safely tucked away in a relatives cottage...lots of 70s decor but its warm and we have managed to make it as cosy as we can.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just a quick pop in 

Pippi - It's lovely to hear that everything is progressing for you - soon have your rainbow :happydance:

Misty - Wow one? - you are right time does fly my little boy is 14 this week gulp! - so are you having a party for her?:flower:

Hi to everyone else

AFM - I have just finished a 50 day cycle - Dr reckons I might be coming up to menopause (hmmm I was pregnant in September????) okay so I humoured him and had the bloods done - all hormones are good (for my age) and everything came back normal except B12 - they want me to repeat this in a weeks time:wacko:

So I have a plan of action - not taking OPKs - as I seem to go through a lot of them :haha: but I guess you could say I go through a lot of HPTs but well that's different! I am going to go to my Drs on CD21 and have a progesterone test done (or 7DPO if FF says this month possible ovulation) because without the eggy I can't have a rainbow:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Willijj448

Well ladies I emailed my OBGYN from when I had my D&C and told her I havent gotten pregnant since which is almost 2 years so she is sending me to infertility Dr. so on the 6th of Fedruary is my first appt with them. I dont know what to expect but i will find out in a couple of weeks. 

garfie I hope all turns out good for your blood work and you get your rainbow this year.


----------



## greens

Willijj448 perhaps your partner is going for a sperm count as it is not all about the eggy


----------



## Willijj448

Greens thank you for your comment. When I was contacted by the fertility clinic they said my dh and i had to both attend the first appt which will take about a hour and something about blood work. I don"t know exactly what it is they are going to do with either one of us. I have never been seen or taken anything for fertility. I am kind of nervous.


----------



## Mistyy

Hi *Pippi* - how did your 24w appt. go? How is the house coming along now? Sounds like a stressful time, but it will all be worth it when it's done and little one is there with his/her posh new home :D You must be getting a nice bump now, over half way! :happydance: How is the morning sickness/apatite? Have you bought any big stuff? Pram, cot? Nursery plans? Scary isn't it?

It is v.strange, i know, sat thinking ''i am pregnant'' when you've tried and tried for so long. Even at 9 months i was still wondering if i was dreaming (apart from when i was in pain an discomfort from the 101 symptoms). It must be more so for you with this being your first. At least i could say 'yep, this IS just what the last 3 times were like, and i produced a baby those times! :haha:'

I'll tell you something - even though Sammy is 1 now, after the 4 years of ttc and watching my cycle so carefully i am STILL in the habit of noticing EWM and length of cycle. I know when i'm ov'ing, and if DH is ill or tired around that time (and so no bed action) i STILL start to get that stab of a little sinking feeling that i did when we couldn't DTD at the right time. Then i remember i don't have to any more :dohh: We're not ttc and i'm perfectly happy with that, it's crazy! Just old habitual feelings.

*Garfie* - hey lovey :flower: Your 'baby' is 14! God it flies doesn't it? My oldest was 22 (!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:) a couple of weeks ago. And there's me doing a 1st birthday party at the weekend. Life's full of surprises. Docs think you may be Peri M? Well, i think that stage can go on for years. I think i probably was when i fell for Sammy. No biggy. Hang on in there. You're doing your very best and no one can ask more than that. It's what kept me sane ! (ish :haha:) Praying for your sticky bean xxxxxx

*Willi* - let us know how you and your husband get on. It must be nerve wracking. I never had any official fertility treatment/advice either. Just a bit of targeted accupuncture. Fingers crossed for you.

*Greens* :wave:

*Butterfly* :wave: Hows bubba? x

*Maddy* :wave: And how are you two in all that heat? x

Any other 'oldies' reading - how are you all doing? xxxx

So, yes, we had a party for Sammy at home :happydance: She wore fairy wings and ran about loving it all. Bless her. Her big sisters dote on her. I swear it's so much easier this time around! Lots of help. She's in to everything at the mo. She's still a little dot. I think she'll be a little smaller than 'average' until school age, and gets away with murder being so CUTE! Lol. Oh and she finally has a tooth! We thought they would never appear. DHs sister is a dentist and kept telling me 'it's fine - some kids dont produce a tooth till they are 2', But you still worry.

Anyway - she's squeeking to get up! Must go, love to all xxxxx


----------



## Willijj448

Misty thank you for your comments and I was wondering what is targeted acupuncture? Dud it work quickly for you and your dh?


----------



## Mistyy

*Willi* - it is acupuncture targeted specifically to improve fertility, regulate cycles, relieve stress around ov. time etc. 

I looked online for a local practitioner who specialised in this type of treatment and he was very good. (At one point during my fertility treatment i hurt my neck - the pain had gone on for 3 weeks, and i could hardly turn my head to the right at all. I finally asked him to have a 'go' at it during a session and he cured it within half an hour with one wiggly needle! True story!) 

Anyway - with regards to fertility: The treatment shortened my cycles closer to 28 days form 32 or 35. This took about 4/5 months of weekly treatments. I had to go at specific times during my cycle. Also he managed to change the style of my bleed. Before treatment i would 'spot' dark blood for 3 or 4 days at the beginning and end of my period. With clots during the bleed. He said this was bad, and it was 'slow blood' or something. Anyway after a few months he had my period coming on and off like a tap. Always bright red and no clots. Weird! God knows how it works. My stress levels fell massively during the treatment. The changes to my cycle 

I stopped the treatment to go on honey moon, and never got round to going back. I got pregnant a year after stopping the treatment, :coffee: so no instant miracles. But there was a definite change in my cycle that was permanent.

I would recommend giving it a go. Even if it's just to learn a bit about your cycles.

xxx


----------



## Naiyrra2015

Good Morning. I am new to all things baby and the like. I am 44 and TTC for the first time...EVER! In actuality, I have spent the last 3 to 4 years researching, connecting with ART, and learning what is required to achieve this goal. Next month will be the first time in my life that I will be working toward conception. My husband of 23 years had his 25 year vasectomy reversal operation at the beginning of January. I didn't anticipate ever wanting to become a mother of my own biological children. Then one day, about 3 or 4 years ago, out of the blue, I had this overwhelming need to become a mother of my own children. When I meet my husband, he had children from his previous marriage. I was very eager to help him raise these precious children. They are now 28 and 30 years old with children of their own now. I fear sharing my dream of conceiving with others due to the negative comments that quickly follow. This includes the medical professionals, and my own family. Because of the research I have done thus far, I feel I have educated myself well enough to be informed of the risks involved due to my age, however, I also feel optimistic about this entire process. The last 3 to 4 years have been very lonesome and isolating because I have not a single soul to communicate my fears, concerns, excitement and elation. I took the risk of joining this forum in hopes that I would find individuals who may be able to relate to my current situation. Thank you for listening, and I look forward to meeting other optimistic and supportive and mothers and mothers to be. &#128150;


----------



## greens

Hi welcome along
You are obviously looking after your head space but are you also caring for your body?
Exercise and quiting the cigs (if smoking) cuting the booze back and plentiful fresh fruit, vegetables, legumes, grains, seeds, nuts and more home made for both of you.
Learning your cycle might help, I don't mean peeing on ovulation sticks that can become a negative obsession but rather recognising when your cervical mucus changes indicating greater fertility.
Try to stay relaxed and enjoy your husband, have fun laugh and enjoy each other.

[edit I realise I did not address what you were after, I have been fortunate and not had the negativity you have experienced but people generally mean well and are trying to set epectations that it might not be a breeze but that if you are prepared for possible ups and downs then it is your decision to go forward and the best of luck to you, nothing ventured and all that]


----------



## Naiyrra2015

Thank you for your kind words. I have been preparing for this for 4 years now. I took off 150 lbs, I'm eating mostly organic, drinking lots of water, cut out processed foods and soda almost all the way. I exercise daily, and am taking vitamins and suppliments. I have also been tracking using my calendar , opk, and observing changes in bbt, and mucus. I am concerned about vitamins. I don't know which to stay away from, which I need more of, and which to take before and stop after conception. I learned that calcium, magnesium, and zink, are very important, along with folic, B vitamins, iron co q 10. That's what I have learned thus far. I am also racing against time....I'm aware this may not happen for me, but I won't ever find out if I don't try. I want the best possible opportunity to conceive, and carry to full term even if it is with my very last and absolute final egg. Thank you again for your kindness and warm welcome. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## greens

The real important one is Folic.
If you are packing in eating plenty vegatables and greens your iron should be fine.
My partner is vegan and has been for years and is a regular blood donor. It is important to not over supplement with iron as it can be toxic in the body if the level gets too high, perhaps you could have a blood test to just check where you are at say for iron and folic so that you can plan what to do (though if you are planning/trying to get pregnant then folic is generally taken anyway for it's neuto protective properties for the fetus).
Oh and vegetables/fruit is not 5 cups a day but really should be more like 9, they say only 5 as most people can't even manage that but really it should be more.
If you are eating a diverse mix of whole foods, vegetables all colours, fruit, grains, nuts and seeds then you should not be vitamin deficient. There are packaged vitamins for pre and post conception for pregnancy that make it easier to ensure to get the right ones.
The race against time, it is not only that you run out of eggs but at any time the egg might still catch but develop with challenges. Re fears you mention, fears of what ifs, they do raise their head and should perhaps be thought about but you can't control everything but fears are there because there are no certainties.
My thought is what are you now waiting for you have done so much preparation with food, exercise, weight and head space (well done), if you want to conceive it wont happen unless you get started with your husband, if you are not starting there is something still to be addressed perhaps.


----------



## Naiyrra2015

It's been a month today since my husband had his vasectomy reversal operation. He got cleared by his doctor to start working to concieve. Next week we will begin to try. Will send an update sometime shortly after that time. Thank you to all for your contribution and words of wisdom.


----------



## greens

yey  that's great for you that you will off to a flying start soon
I wouldn't call it wisdom only sharing what I thought.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just quickly popping in to say hi and still stalking you all.

I'm halfway through my loading injections (and boy do I feel [email protected]@@!) we have also got our house on the market - so this is not helping with stress :haha:

I am now 19DPO no BFN/BFP - so no idea what is happening so for now I guess I just :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Willijj448

garfie I hope all works out to your advantage.

Well ladies I went for my appt with the fertility dr and they are going to do a 3 day blood test and some kind of dye test on my tubes and as far as dh they are going to do a sperm and kruger test. Have anyone of you done these test befores?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi girls,

After a flurry of activity things have got quite here...


Hope all are doing well...hello to the long terms Misty, Garfie, butterfly, greens, Max and anyone else I have forgotten and welcome new comers.

Hope your wee bundles of joy are all doing well misty and butterfly...
Garfie hope things are going ok for you...I must pop on and see your journal. Hope all going well with investigations wijji and hope you are enjoying starting to TTC Nairyr.

All ok with me thankfully, 5 weeks to go on this Sunday. Scan yday looked good and baby measuring 5lb 9oz. I had a small amount of spotting this week but they can't find cause but consultant said that since this is a high risk pregnancy (that was news to me...as have had a smooth pregnancy...must be due to my age and the fact it's first baby and its ivf) she has asked us to think about cs. She says that way there is no risk to baby and I take on a bit more risk...
Totally threw me but chances are I will be induced otherwise and that leads to its own issues and could end up with CS in end anyway.
So some decison making to be done in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## garfie

Hi Pippi

Wow five weeks :happydance: your rainbow is nearly here:happydance::happydance:

AFM - My cycles have been dreadfully long since the last mc - anyway last cycle it appeared to have got back to normal:happydance: so I have decided to have a test done for NK killer cells and an endo scratch whilst I am it - found somewhere in the UK that does this:happydance::happydance:

Of course the fly in the ointment was hubby - he said NO further testing, a waste of time etc I'm happy the way things are blah blah blah - so of course this caused a major row - but no matter what he says I can still remember the look on his face last Easter sunday when I hid a clear blue digital in his easter egg saying pregnant 1-2 weeks. So despite what he says I am going for it - my very last chance I feel, I was going to wait a few months see how my cycle behaved but [email protected]@@ I don't have a few months so as soon as I get a positive OPK/ temp I'm off to the hospital 7 days later to get my field farrowed :haha: oh and to have an endometrial biopsy:cry:

Hope all you ladies are doing well (most with toddlers now) good luck Pippi - hope you are all packed and ready:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## greens

Best of luck with the safe arrival of your parcel, not long now Pippi.
Garfie you sound focused and with a plan, Hope this provides help in your journey.


----------



## Butterfly67

Good to hear from you pippi and so exciting that bubba is almost here. Yes at our age csection is often wisest course of action:hugs:

Great you have a plan Garfie :thumbup:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies been a long time since I posted on here and a lot has happened, sadly still not pregnant. Garfie, it's worth getting the NK tests, I had it done and it came back with raised levels so treatment protocol has changed. Can I ask where you're having your endo scratch done? I need to get one this cycle prior to my next DE cycle in Czech Rep next month, but trying to avoid too many trips to CR and too much time off work. x


----------



## Mistyy

Ooooooh updates :happydance:

*Pussycat* - :hi: Sorry to hear still no luck, but getting different treatment protocol sounds encouraging and everything crossed for you in Czech Rep next month. Do let us know how you get on :thumbup:

*Butterfly* - :hi: Hows motherhood? :D xxx

*Greens* - :hi: Good to see you :D

*Willi + Naiyrra* - :hi: any news? :flower:

*Garfie* - :hi: lovely! It all sounds really positive, and i cant wait to hear about how you get on. Fingers, toes, eyes and (maybe) legs crossed here for you :winkwink::haha: xxx

*Pippi*!!!! :hi: O.M.*G*! Only 5 weeks to go?!?!?!? :happydance::happydance: Oh you must be so excited and nervous! It's so wonderful. I sympathise totally with the sideswipe of the late mention of CS. I had the same thing with the sudden late mention of induction on my due date or even just before it! I must be totally honest and say i hated my induction. I wouldn't have it done again. And yes, it is more common to end up with a CS if you are induced. A planned CS is probably the least stressful way to go to. Anyway - PLEASE keep us informed. Even all the 'boring' stuff like aches and pains, food cravings, baby equipment choices ... i'd love to hear about it all! You tried so hard for so long - treasure all of this. It's great stuff! :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

As for me: Sammy is 14 months now. Walking and running about in the garden today in her sundress :D She has just fuzzy hair and is small for her age still, but my goodness she makes up for it in brightness and determination! She can say daddy, and sort of mummy, she calls all her teddys ''bo-bo'' and sleeps really well through the night. Jim is a fab and dotting dad. Couldn't ask for more really :happydance::happydance:

<3<3 Happy Easter to all xxxxx <3<3


----------



## Butterfly67

Great to hear from you too Mistyy :happydance:

Loving motherhood. Adam is awesome and so cute and funny. I am totally blessed. No walking or crawling here yet but that's probably a good thing! Moving house on Friday to a place with a lovely garden for him to grow up in. Never thought I would have this chance :cloud9:


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone and thanks for the well wishes. 
Great to see a bit of activity here again as we all seemed to go into hibernation.

Did you have a CS Butterfly with Adam ? I can't recall. Are you moving house again? Did you not buy a house just before Adam was born ? I think I can recall your renovation work when you were heavily pregnant. Good luck with the move and hope Adam enjoys the garden now that summer is on the way. I see on your ticker that he's now 13 months...can't belive he's past his first birthday.

Hi Greens! 

Good luck with the scratch Garfie...I had it done one, hurts less than a smear but I took paracetmol before hand just in case....what will they be looking for with the endometrial biopsy? 
Yea and you are right to proceed on ahead as deep down you know that's what you dh wants even if he can't see it clearly.


Yea Misty, more nervous than excited...I think I will opt for the CS..so that means it'd be in 3 weeks time. Having heard other older mums stories...I think CS is probably safest bet. I think if I had a baby before they may not be offering me a CS but there are so many unknowns that think they just want to err on the side of caution.
Since we don't have cot (have rented a bed nest that attaches to them side of the bed so you can do co-sleeping without the risks) or pram in the house yet...it almost doesn't feel real. 
Great that Sammy is doing so well and that dh enjoys being a day so much. Once she is thriving and is quick and sharp what does it matter if she is a bit small for her age.
People ask me am I prepared? I don't know....im going to try bf but better get a bottle or two just in case. Maybe I don't know what I am letting myself in for tryign to bf...especially with my chronic pain condition but all I can do is try. I am sure there are lots of things we will need to get but hopefully have the basics. Going to try find a cleaner locally for the first few weeks....know dh won't be able to take care of me, baby, himself and keep the place from falling to bits all at the same time.


Good luck for next treatment Pussycat, the clinic I went to in glasgow do endo scratch (I got it done at a satellite clinic they have in northern ireland) but that's probably not neer where you live.... I think it's pretty standard thing nowadays so maybe just start looking at the clinics near you. Definately no need to go abroad for a 5 min thing like that...


I had a bit of spotting during the week....it's red when I get to see it in time. I had it last week and it was no more this time but dh persuaded me to go checked out. I was in the office so we had to drive home 45 min, pick up my notes and then drive back 30min to go to hospital. I think I should keep them in the car in future! 

Thankfully all ok, again they can't see source of bleeding. All good on scan and baby is 2.9 kg so over 6lb in weight. It was n't moving at all when the did they CTG..and after 20 min mw told dh to go buy me a bar of chocolate and then it perked up.
It's hard to know whether to go back in if I get more spotting...but they said since not long left and you never know that maybe next spotting means something could be wrong.
Pretty much stopped spotting today thankfully.
Got to see its eyes and nose as prove was right above its face....so amazing. I find most of these later scans you can't make out much as they are all focused on the diameter of head/stomach and fluid levels.


----------



## Willijj448

Hello ladies I hope all is going well with you. I did end up having the procedure and it wasnt as bad as what I thought. I also found out that there is nothing wrong with my tubes or uterus. But my dh had to redo his sperm count as it was a little low the doctor said. So he did another one and the count is still low so they referred him to a urologist to see what is going on with him. I did see my blood test results and it doesn't show anything low but one of the hormone levels don't show results on the computer so I have to wait till dh goes to urology and then we will meet with fertility doctor again. What a process.

Pippi- I have been thinking of you since I came on and saw your post about cs and that you thought you didn't want to do it so I wanted to give you some insight. When I had my last ds I had to have a cs. If the chances are greater that you are going to have one then you should just do it because you are going to have to go throught a lot of labor pain just to end up with cs and then have the pain afterwords. If the doctor would have told me that the chances were more that I would have a cs i would just do it. I hope this might have helped you in your decision. 

also I wanted to comment on the bf. When i had my previous ds i did pump and bf however whatever they used on me for my cs i was not able to produce milk so i was not able to bf. The nurse told me alot of women who do cs don't produce milk so you might want to get prepared that you might not be able to. If you want to bf I hope this isnt the case for you and your cs. Hope all goes great for you.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks will48 for the useful advice. I opted for a CS in the end as like you said risk of needing an emergency one would prob be quite high anyway.

I'm in in Wednesday for it....ek, ek...less than 48 hrs to go. Nervous about everytihng...the CS, hope the baby will be healthy and that I/we will be able to cope.
Yea heard that your milk may not come in so quick after CS so I have bought a few bottles and some prepared for formula milk.


Has their been any progress with the urologist and your dh? There probably is medication he can take but it would need 3 months to see an improvement. I'm sure even it it's a bit low there would still be enough for fertility treatment but might make it a bit more difficult to conceive naturally. Make sure he's not taking hot baths or cycling or wearing tight underwear.


Pussycat...hope all is gojng well there. Did you have your cycle? Did you get the scratch done?

Hello Garfie..I must pop over to your blog now..
Hope all well with Adam and butterfly....
And greens..and other readers/posters.

My bother and his wife did IVF and get results on Friday....hopefully it will be good news for them as they will have a hard week otherwise...having to hear about Kate Middeltons baby and then us with some new on wed. Not ideal situtation if it's negative.

Hope everyone is enjoying the May bank holiday...sun is streaming in through the patio doors here...

Hope Smamy is still enjoying the garden Misty....
I'm hoping for a little girl but I tihnk it will be a boy....but main thing is that they are healthy....but hope I don't feel disappointed when I hear that it's a boy. 

I think we are prepared for Wednesday with equipment etc, picked up,the buggy etc on Saturday....it takes up so much boot space in our current car even though it's not a massive buggy. We have went yesterday and bought a mpv...it's a 7 seater so might seem a bit overboard for one child !!!! but we will never use the last 2 seats but will just use it as a big boot as when we go visit my family for a few days we are already laden down with stuff before any baby arrived. It's been really hard to find something that matched our criteria, we've been looking since February so it's not like we rushed into anything! But glad to have finally picked something as I doubt we will feel like going around looking at cars for the next while....
It works with our car seat as well as seat belts with our current car are too short to go around baby seat. The baby shop were good enough to lend us an isofix base to get baby home from hospital (but I can't manage the isofix base as you need to lift the baby and car seat with one hand...and my hand is not strong enough so I didn't want to splash out on one).
Never spent so much money as we have done in the last few months...and I'm sure it will only get worse.


----------



## Pussycat1

Pippi, good luck on Wed, you finally get to meet your little bundle face to face, so excited for you! I can imagine it must be a costly business getting all the baby stuff but it's one shopping trip I can't wait to do! 
AFM, had my endo scratch last Saturday, ended up going to CR for it, can't believe how much the local clinics here charge if you're not cycling with them (even though I've already spent at least £20k with one). It was cheaper to fly, stay one night in hotel, park at airport etc than to have it here! Plus I got to buy progesterone in oil and other meds I need for a fraction of the cost here. Just waiting for AF (any day now) then start meds, scan c day 13, Intralipd infusion then back to CR for FET! Only big decision left is one or both of the FE. 
How's everyone else doing? 
x


----------



## Mistyy

oooh pippi! Just looked here and seen your last 2 posts. So you were in for CS yesterday???!!! :happydance: Oh my goodness how are you and baby? So excited for you!

You sound prepared. As prepared as you can be for no.1 :thumbup::baby::haha::hugs:

Yes - we spent carefully at first, got a good deal on the pram, car-seat, ect; but there is sooooo much else to buy, it just spirals away from you in the end in a blur, lol, i knew what i needed from experience, and we aren't gadgety people - i hate clutter and unnecessary stuff, but still it mounted up! Moses basket, and bedding, bottles and breast feeding bits, clothes, muslins, baths, toiletries for you and baby, nappy changing, warm outdoor cloths, cool indoor clothes, clothes in case the baby is big, clothes in case the baby is small .... Arrggghh. 

Just wait till the toys start coming in and the 2nd hand donations from friends and family of all their stuff (that they've got no room for and wish they hadn't bought!) that they don't need any more. Bouncy chairs, walkers, ride on toys, baby bathing gadgets, special pillows, nursery decorations, slings, blankets, breast pumps, and a massive bag of rattly toys ... are just a few of the many many items we got given. You cant really say no can you :haha: 90% of it ended up at the charity shop a respectful amount of time later.

Rambling now. CANNOT WAIT to hear all about it :happydance:

Pussycat i have everything crossed for you. Let us know how it goes. So expensive!! :dohh: You (and everyone here of course) deserve success.

Willi - everything crossed for you here too. Sounds like things are progressing now. Keep us posted.

Butterfly - :wave:

Garfie - :wave:

Me: Yes Sammy is still enjoying the garden. We have bought some garden toys for her now. Little things like a pull along trolly with a few buckets and plastic rakes and little spades etc. She loves a big bowl of water when it's sunny, to splash with out there. (We do have a big inflatable paddling pool ready to go, but need the weather to warm up properly) She loves a dustpan and brush out there too! :dohh: 'helping' me sweep etc. Our garden is more or less a patio and then a mowed field - so she has loads of room to run and pick dandilions, etc. She can ask for her milk now and can point to different bits of herself if you say them - ear, hair, nose ect. They're really not little for long! My other 3 girls are lovely with her. She is so spoilt. Even the older 2's longterm boyfriends are big softies and are soppy about babies. We're so lucky i know.

Love to all xxxxxx (will be watching for pippi's update! :))


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry only getting on here now....Clara Mary Audrey born at 12.20 on Wednesday. 7lbs 13oz. Baby and I are both doing well. She's beautiful and we wonder how the two of us have produced such a lovely baby! She's very good and we are so in love. 

When she was born, we think it was the medical student who announced that "it's a boy" , I was hoping for a girl but was expecting a boy so my first thought was...well that's what we expected. Then dh who was looking over the cover said, no it's a girl., it's a girl !!! We have a daughter ....So all very surreal ! 
Maybe she mistook the cord for a boys part...who knows!!!!

I stayed in hosptial for 2 nights and was really emotional going home in the car. I was glad to get home to some peace and quiet but it was all very overwhelming.

I am managing to bf so far....although it does hurt a bit still for the first few sucks. She is pretty demanding at night time and wants fed quite often so it's rather draining. Mw said I can take her into bed to feed if I'm in bed on my own and keep duvets away...so that works as she falls asleep after a feed. I try and put her in the cot but if she doesn't settle as least I have that option.

I'll catch up later....need to get a few hours sleep before the night shift starts.


----------



## Pussycat1

Pippi, huge congratulations! It all sounds very emotional and you have a beautiful baby girl. Tough though they are, enjoy these first days with your gorgeous girl. xx


----------



## Mistyy

Oh congratulations Pippi :happydance::happydance: Got a bit teary reading your post :flower:

Clara is a lovely name. What a mix up at the birth! Boy!? :haha: 

(When my 3rd daughter was born i was on all fours and could hear her crying, but couldn't see her. MW was waiting for (ex) husband to do the 'it's a ...' announcement and he was waiting for the MW to do it so when i asked - what have we got? - no one said anything! A few beats of silence which i'll never forget! :wacko: Then everyone said 'it's a girl' at once! Funny how you remember these things.

These first weeks will pass in a happy and stressful roller-coaster Pippi. I am so pleased for you and hubby. Enjoy baby and give her a little hug from me and Sammy :hug:


----------



## greens

Many congratulations on the arrival of baby Clara :D


----------



## garfie

Congrats Pipi on the safe arrival of Clara :happydance::happydance:
Now rest up mama:kiss:

AFM - my tests came back clear once again - so can't blame NK Killer Cells:haha: however the professor has got a protocol lined up for me - for the next four cycles I take progesterone between 4-7dpo and then if I get pregnant I have to have a scan at 6 weeks or earlier to check location and if in correct location I have to have injections of heparin and continue on progesterone:wacko:

If however the four months go by and I'm still not pregnant then I have to begin taking progesterone when I get a positive:happydance:

So I guess at the moment this is the most I can hope for? - I showed hubby my results and said if anything you don't understand I will try and explain - he said hmmmm so everything is okay? - Yep :happydance: his reposnse okay can we not talk about it anymore:wacko: - so as I will be needing his donations:haha: soon I agreed. I quietly put away the letter - not quite the response I was hoping for :growlmad: but at least he didn't say well that was a waste of money/time!!! why are you having treatment I thought we agreed no intervention - so I guess it could have been worse:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Pippi massive congrats :happydance::happydance: So happy for you. Yes you will feel very emotional at the beginning. I think for the first two weeks at least I would cry at the drop of a hat :dohh:

Garfie good news the tests were clear, fingers crossed x


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi guys,

I'm very late with this as I haven't popped on in a long time but just had to say HUGE congratulations Pippi xxx


----------

